# [Official] Asus CrossHair IV Formula/Extreme Club



## RagingCain

*Lucid Hydra Logix - CrossLinx 3*
Version 1.0.6c (January 31, 2011)









I wanted to start off with the fact that I don't work for Lucid and anything
I say can be wrong (although rare =D) or subject to change.

*I am in no way an expert*.

With that in mind, let us begin with some simple facts and information
about Lucid Hydra Logix engine.

==================================================

*Lucid Can/Can't Do's*

==================================================

What It Can Do:

Allows use of tri-GPU setups at full x16 PCI-E 2.0 speeds.
Allows multi-GPU setups with ATi AND nVidia cards running together.
Allows multi-GPU setups with non-matching architecture (Eg. Radeon 4870 + Radeon 5870)
Intuitive software that configures everything on the fly.
What It Doesn't Do/Needs Work On:

Create magical fairy performance, it will not be any more powerful than what your cards can do.
Has a peculiar slot assignment with auto-disabling feature.
It currently does not have Quad-GPU support.
It currently does not support single board, dual-GPU cards.
It currently does not beat ATi CrossfireX or nVidia SLi in performance.
Intuitive software that configures everything on the fly (with out letting you know or showing you.)
==================================================

*LHL General Information*

==================================================










*There is a way to fail immediately with Hydra Logix: that is failing to read the
instructions.* This little post is in no way a replacement for the manual or driver release
notes, just an addendum.

With that said, there is something askew I found when I read the manuals and PDFs.
In the instructions, everything is made suggestively. For instance: For best performance,
use slot x and y, which to me implies that you will get performance from other slots, but
just not the best. Well it turns out, if you need/want to use slot z for space/heat reasons
and choose to do so, you may get no performance. In the case of LHL, if you don't use
the right slots, you could end up setting LHL to 0 or default mode (single GPU use only.)

LHL has three modes (and a hidden 4th default mode)
A - ATi Only Cards
N - nVidia Only Cards
X - Mixed Branded Cards
0 - Single GPU (master GPU) Mode

Frame Rendering:
LHL utilizes all of the frame rendering techniques such as Alternate Frame Rendering
1 & 2, Scissors, and Checker board. While AFR is the most compatible one with
software, it is also subject to the worse defect of multi-GPU solutions: micro stutter.
This is arguably the best advantage of LHL n200 chip, CrossfireX and SLi while using
components on the cards themselves, they are primarily driven by software. LHL on the
other hand is primarily driven by physical hardware. In time, we may even see new
frame rendering methods, and of course, mature performance through drivers.

Lucid Hydra Logix Scaling:
As of right now, in most benchmarks we have seen the results are always just shy
5~15% behind CrossfireX or SLi. Don't be disheartened though, you can easily
switch from LHL to CrossfireX/SLi on the fly (without rebooting) to get that extra
performance. Lucid's main purpose is to provide performance gains to video cards
that were previously incompatible: AMD/ATi with nVidia or different architectures
of the same manufacturer such as a GTX 580 with a GTX 280 for example.

==================================================

*Game Support*

==================================================
Note: If it says Dual-GPU, *IT WILL ONLY USE DUAL-GPU* even if you have
5 GPUs installed.

Official 3-GPU Approved Benchmarks:
3DMark 06
3DMark Vantage
Unigine Heaven 2.1

Un-official 3-GPU Approved Benchmarks:
FurMark 1.8.0 - Works some of the time with all 3 GPUs ~ RagingCain

You can quickly find which games are 3-GPU ready as they are green.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgLiKaiBbWsXdF8yb050WlZ0VFdrU0R0QzlFc2xmd0E&w=93&h=500&gid=0&single=true Google Spreadsheet

==================================================

*GPU - Mix/Match Chart Recommendation*

==================================================
(October 30th, 2010 - Information)

Note: Slightly edited by Raging. These are no longer the official charts by Lucid and
we will note any problems discovered by users.

Color Scheme:
Grey = Lucid approved.
Yellow = Predicted to work.

Green = Verified by us to work well!
Red = Cards detected by not playable.
Black = Cards are supposed to work, but driver update broked da cards!

A-Mode Card Recommendations (ATi Cards)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgLiKaiBbWsXdF8yb050WlZ0VFdrU0R0QzlFc2xmd0E&w=68&h=475&gid=1&single=true Google Spreadsheet

N-Mode Card Recommendations (nVidia Cards)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgLiKaiBbWsXdF8yb050WlZ0VFdrU0R0QzlFc2xmd0E&w=75&h=555&gid=2&single=true Google Spreadsheet

X-Mode Card Recommendations (Mixing Brands)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgLiKaiBbWsXdF8yb050WlZ0VFdrU0R0QzlFc2xmd0E&w=73&h=540&gid=3&single=true Google Spreadsheet

==================================================

*Dual-GPU Installation Guide*

==================================================

*Step One*: Determine your configuration in advance and which slots you intend to use, if you are an ATi/AMD GPU user and you would like to use Slot 1 + Slot 3 AND incorporate Lucid Hydra Logix, go to Step Alpha. If not go to Step Two.

PCI Slot Configurations to Avoid Prior to Lucid Driver's Installation:
ATi Cards in Slot #1 + Slot #3 + Lucid Install (It can be done, follow Alpha Steps)
Slot #x + Slot #5 (Slot #5 99% of the time does not detect the GPU in Windows correctly until Lucid has been installed.)

Once you have determined the Dual/Tri GPU slot configuration, its upto you if you want to install the 2x 4-Pin Molex connections on the motherboard for extra PCI-E juice. I haven't done the benchmarks to compare with it plugged in or not, but I have always used them. I suspect a Tri-GPU / Quad-GPU setups would be where this may or may not be more of an issue. The EZ_Plugs as they are called are supposed to provide extra juice to the PCI-E slots. I have no idea if it is truly effective or not, but I am sure there must be some benefit to using them if not having a steadier flow of current.

*Step Alpha 0*: For ATI/AMD GPU users to use Slot 1 and Slot 3 and Lucid Hydra Logix, you are going to have to circumvent the auto disable feature. *THIS IS COUNTER TO HOW YOU PROPERLY INSTALL LUCID HYDRALOGIX*. To do this, you have to place (mandatory) the MASTER GPU in Slot 1, and attach monitor. *Note: I assume you are picking TWO cards that are confirmed by LUCID to work together nicely.*

*Step Alpha 1*: Turn on the computer and I am assuming you are doing FRESH install of Windows Vista (32/64) or Windows 7 (32/64). If you don't, then I really can't help you if it gets borked up but you may proceed at your own caution. Get to your minty clean Windows desktop.

*Step Alpha 2*: At this point, you want to install ALL the drivers & software associated with the motherboard (ASUS disc is fine since there has been no updates on FTP ASUS yet. (January 1st, 2011.) *DO NOT INSTALL LUCID AT THIS POINT*. Primarily, I just recommend getting the majority of your "Unknown Devices" known.

*Step Alpha 3*: Do whatever you need to get internet up and running. Then go and download the latest GPU drivers. *If you have another brand of GPU, then download those drivers too but wait on installing them*. Also download the latest LUCID Logix drivers. All you want to do for this step is to cleanly install your main GPU drivers (the GPU with the monitor attached) and reboot when finished.

*Step Alpha 4*: After reboot, the card should be visible in device manager and everything should appear as normal. This is when you attempt to install Lucid Hydra Logix. If it fails, go to step Alpha 5. *Only if it succeeds first attempt, shut down the computer, install the second card into Slot 3, then turn it on. Once in Windows install the GPUs drivers if necessary, then reboot again. If everything appears in Device Manager and Lucid Hydra Logix is installed, you are done!*

*Step Alpha 5*: So it failed, no worries. Turn the computer off, grab your second GPU and physically install this card to slot 2 or 4, *NOT SLOT 5*. Once you have all the cables in and screws tightened, turn on the computer, and let it automatically install the driver if its the same brand of card. If its a different brand, you will need to download the latest drivers if you didn't have them ready, then install them. It will ask you to reboot. Say no (Reboot Later.) Attempt to install Lucid Hydra Logix one more time, if it fails OR succeeds continue.

*Step Alpha 6*: If LHL failed to install, check your GPUs, make sure they are plugged in (lol Eclipse) and also make sure they are in all the way in the motherboard. Also, if the GPUs are possibly dead, stop wasting your time and make sure they work first on their own. After it fails, go ahead and reboot once, and try installing again. For all intents and purposes, it should succeed and after it does it will ask you to Reboot, click the option that does not restart. *Now shut down the computer.*

*Step Alpha 7*: We have Lucid installed, NOW we physically install/move the secondary GPU (i.e. Non-master GPU) to Slot 3, like you wanted. Then just turn the computer on after it is properly installed. Let it boot into Windows, it should auto configure your card (without need for re-installing the drivers.) Once you think its finished auto-installing drivers, restart your computer immediately. Once the computer turns back on, you should have the cards where you want them and Lucid Chipset driver should be installed under System Device (all can be confirmed with Device Manager.) Also check your taskbar for Lucids control panel, this is how you enable disable Lucid.
*Step Two*: Physically install the cards avoiding slot 1 and slot 3 combination at this time, refer to Step Alpha 0 if you want to try and use that slot combinations. Make sure everything is connected and installed correctly. I am assuming you are installing a fresh copy of Windows in this step, if you are adding a new card go to Step Three. You need to install all the relevant software pertaining to your motherboard (i.e. ASUS Disk.) *DO NOT INSTALL LUCID DRIVERS.* When that is completed and you have done all your reboots, make sure you have internet connections setupz and have access to the internebulous.

*Step Three*: Begin by downloading the latest drivers for you GPU (or ones you know work well for you.) I recommend latest nVidia drivers always and currently version 10.10c~d for Catalyst drivers and 58xx ATi cards. Install Catalyst profiles if you want as well. Properly install (cleanly) all relevant drivers AND reboot every single time it asks.

*Step Four*: Once you have gotten everything installed and confirmed this with Device Manager. Download the latest Lucid drivers and begin installation. It should install fine, and ask you to reboot so go ahead and do so. Let everything startup on its own, give it a few minutes to sit idle on desktop, and just reboot one more time. That should complete the Lucid installation and it should work smoothly after this point. *Note: There should be no error message saying that you can not install Lucid at this point. Should, being the optimal word, if there is an issue, verify and double verify that both cards are properly installed. If they appear to be working and it still won't install, you have to verify its working by switching monitor cable after all just because the card is installed doesn't mean its working right. Reboot, then if you have a good display, and everything appears normal post on here so we can trouble shoot.*

*Step Five*: Profit or Prophet... hahaha silly me and my Crysis joke.

Word on Tri-GPUs: Pretty much cut and dry everything is the same for Tri-GPU except you can use any slot assignment *except for 1 + 3 + 5 right off the bat*. You have to to do it 1+2+4 or 1+2+5 and then after complete installation then you can consider moving the cards around.

==================================================

*Troubleshooting*

==================================================
Q. *How do I properly install Lucid HydraLogix?*
A. Depends. Read installation guide.

Q. *What cards do you recommend for the Tri-GPU titles?*
A. The EXACT same Brand, revision (reference or non-ref), and model
number. *So identical cards.*

Q. *Why is that?*
A. Lucid's Tri-GPU support is very ALPHA and even they recommend for the
best performance, use identical GPUs. I tried it myself with 5870s and had quite
a few glitches just because I didn't run the exact same models (reference vs.
non-reference.)

Q. *Can I use a 5970 with a 295?*
A. No, no single board/slot dual-GPUs are currently supported.

Q. *So can I use a Quad-GPU setup?*
A. Yes you can _but not Quad-GPU + Lucid + rendering._ You may *use three
cards for rendering video* and an extra maybe used for Physx if it
is nVidia. You can also also try QuadFirex / Quad-SLi, however I
do not believe it will work on our motherboard. Not sure exactly
why, but it has to do with Slot 5. Slot 5 configuration doesn't seem
to work with GPUs and non-Lucid setups. _*I would go as far as saying
its a Lucid only PCI-E slot but people have gotten the OCZ Revo Drive
other PCI-E peripherals to work there.*_

Q. *Number 12 of my 1,307 GPUs is not being used?!?!*
A. Simple really, only supports two/three GPU setups. Read the
compatibility charts above!

Q. *No wai!!! Just because my game doesn't say Tri-GPU support
I can't use it?*
A. Yes wai!!! The drivers lock it down.

Q. *BUT I BOUGHT THE CARDS ALREADY?!*
A. Well why did you do that?

Q. *BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T WRITE THE GUIDE YET?!*
A. Uh... instruction manual.

Q. *My game isn't on that list, what can I expect?*
A. You should expect default mode, however, if you feel like trying to
make DUAL-GPU profiles, they can be manually configured it the software
under the second tab. *Don't expect miracles though*.

Q. *When I hit print screen for a screenie, its all black, how come?*
A. A screenshot is much more complicated when using Lucid. As of
right now there isn't away to take a screenie unless the game or
program itself has it built in such as Unigine or WoW.

Q. *Do I need CrossfireX or SLi Bridges?*
A. No, but I recommend them so you can switch to CrossfireX or SLi
(with SLI-Hack installed) whenever you have issues with Lucid. They
*DO NOT* affect performance in anyway. Note: *THIS IS ONLY
FOR CARDS THAT CAN CROSSFIREX OR SLI TOGETHER, DO NOT
CONNECT CARDS THAT DON'T MIX TOGETHER.*

Q. *I am trying to use CrossfireX or SLi but games keep crashing/games
keep artifacting/games show up as black only?*
A. This is a tough one, but your best bet is to disable Hydra Logix in
in Device Manager. If that does not work, try re-enabling it, just so
you can uninstall all the software, and reboot. If there is an unknown
device in Device Manager that you are sure is Hydra Logix, go ahead
and disable it too. Note: *This should disable PCI-E slot 5 if using a
GPU, just for your info*.

==================================================

*Current Driver Information*

==================================================
Lucid Hydra Logix v 1.7.1.0.4a (January 17th, 2011)

Hotfix:
Improved performance in Mid and Low end GPUs.

Changes:

3DMark11 support.
NVIDIA GTX570 GPU support.
ATI HD69xx support.
Nvidia WHQL Driver 263.09 issues fixed.
ATI WHQL driver 10.12 support.
Batman: Arkham Asylum bug fixed.
Optimization Indicator bar feature added.
GUI new look and features.
Passmark test tool on Vista - fixed.
Devil May Cry 4 benchmark issue fixed.
ALT+TAB issues fixed.
GTS250 + HD5670 configuration supported.
Known Issues:

Unigine DX11 can take a long time to exit.
Starcraft 2 performance.
3DMark06 may crash with ATi driver 10.12a.
Rebooting after uninstalling older Hydra revision may cause user to manually restart installation.
No support for windowed mode.
It is recommended to connect the display to the strongest GPU.
3x GPUs mode performs best with 3 identical GPUs.
Running 3DMark and Unigine benchmarks with FRAPS application is active my cause crash (even if HydraLogix is disabled.)
With HydraLogix driver installed, QuadfireX may cause some games to crash.

==================================================

*Handy Dandy Links*

==================================================

-= Lucid Logix -=-
-= Official FAQ -=-
-= Latest Drivers -=-
-= OMG CAIN I NEED HELP STILL (Lucid Tech Support) =-
-= nVidia Drivers =-
-= ATi Drivers =-
-= Custom ATi Driver (Von Dach's) =-
-= Custom nVidia Drivers (LaptopVideo2Go) =-


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If you are experiencing high north bridge temperatures this may be the reason why. As far as I know this only effected the earlier boards and has sence been fixed but if you think you may have a problem here is the solution.
Thanks to bavarianblessed (original post.)

After removing the heatsink this is what was found.
Northbridge: No thermal material.








Contact point on the heatsink, never made contact.








Southbridge: Made contact but was applied somewhat off.








Contact point on the heatsink.









Here is part of the problem:








It looks as though the hole for that support isn't tapped straight or deep enough. I found some aluminum from the drilling process in the hole. I used a small drill bit to clean it out. I also measured the standoffs they used to mount the heat sink.








The brass standoff on the left was on the SB, the aluminum on the right is from the NB.
After cleaning the hole I reinstalled the aluminum standoff and still didn't get full contact so I used a metal file to shave it down to the same height as the SB standoffs.

Here is the contact on the NB after I did that








Seems to have fixed the issue. Oh and btw, that yellow funk is paraffin wax. It was a pita to remove but I got it all and replaced it with OCZ Freeze.

He never did say how much better his temperatures were but I would bet that they were much better.

This was on a formula board but may be the same for the extreme.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Bios Information:
Extreme:
0502 increase stability(fix lucid from 0406)

0406 increase stability(Increase OC ability, add levels of LLC, can not use profiles from 0243, brakes Lucid)

0243 Inital Bios(not bad but If you have it you need to Flash)

Formula:
1102 new CPU support

1005 Improve system stability

0905 Fix the system may not shut down by pressing the power button for 4 seconds when VID manual mode is enabled.

0801 Improve certain CPU performance

0707 1.Enable SATA down mode support to fix the Samsung SATA2 HDD issue.
2.Enhance gaming performance.
3.Enable the support of DDRIII-2000 under full 4 DIMM configuration when using Thuban processor.
4.Enhance SATA6G performance
5.Enable fix CPU multiplier for 6-core processor when disabling [Cool and Quiet] in BIOS.

0701 Improve the stability of certain hard drives.

0602 Update strings "CPB Control" to "AMD Turbo CORE technology" in BIOS.

0505 initial release (update!)


----------



## RagingCain

==================================================

*Benchmarks: GPUs & CPUs*

==================================================

Insert Benchmarks Here!

Quick List of Benchmarks:
AIDA 64
PassMark CPU Benchmark
wPrime v 2.0.4
3DMark Vantage v 1.0.2 (last one)
Unigine Heaven 2.1
3DMark 2011 v 1.0.1
Cinebench R11.5
MaxxPi2
MaxxMem2

Game Benchmarks (using configuration manager tools)
Crysis (32-bit) (Dx10)
Crysis Warhead (Dx10)
Metro 2033 (Dx11)
Aliens vs. Predator (Dx11)
Far Cry 2 (Dx10)

Possibly:
Grand Theft Auto IV
==================================================

*Lucid Tri-GPU Benchmarks*

==================================================

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgLiKaiBbWsXdF8yb050WlZ0VFdrU0R0QzlFc2xmd0E&w=73&h=540&gid=4&single=true Google Spreadsheet


----------



## RagingCain

And another.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I think it looks ok tbh. And Performance before Looks any day

i just bought my C3F in January, and even though i consider performance in the first place, i won't be getting hexacores, or Sata 6.0/USB 3.0 devices any soon, also this one gives me all that i need for now.. none of my games are that heavy, and i still need a new GPU


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
i just bought my C3F in January, and even though i consider performance in the first place, i won't be getting hexacores, or Sata 6.0/USB 3.0 devices any soon, also this one gives me all that i need for now.. none of my games are that heavy, and i still need a new GPU

Fairenuf then


----------



## melantha

im loving the overclocker extreme edition... i may upgrade sooner than i thought


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
im loving the overclocker extreme edition... i may upgrade sooner than i thought

now this is what I like to hear.


----------



## Kvjavs

From the looks of the current 890GX motherboards, I'm going to be guessing the 890FX ones will be around the same price as the current ones, maybe a tad bit more. So looks like it might be more affordable for me along with the new CPU and a 5870.

Anybody got an estimated ETA on the 890FX? I'm predicting the end of the month.


----------



## raisethe3

Hey Foxy, do you know how much these boards will cost? Here's all the sneak peak of the 890FX boards.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/26166/

I am leaning heavy on the Gigabyte board a lot. I really like the layout.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
From the looks of the current 890GX motherboards, I'm going to be guessing the 890FX ones will be around the same price as the current ones, maybe a tad bit more. So looks like it might be more affordable for me along with the new CPU and a 5870.

Anybody got an estimated ETA on the 890FX? I'm predicting the end of the month.

April.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Hey Foxy, do you know how much these boards will cost? Here's all the sneak peak of the 890FX boards.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/26166/

I am leaning heavy on the Gigabyte board a lot. I really like the layout.

They are all pretty good boards/layouts but its just down to personal preference, Im sticking with the Asus CH 4 Extreme just because rumours have it it will be an overclockers wet dream


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

****!!!! ugh this better not come out for a while i just bought my crosshair III


----------



## ahdubious

Agreed,
I'm so getting one of these when they're released, along with a PII X6 (If their any good fingers crossed) and to hell with the consequences. I sucks a little for me because I bought a Crosshair III Formula last year, but in hind sight, I was a little too eager to upgrade. Should have waited for something like this which is a little more future proof what with the USB 3.0, Sata 3 and all the other bells and whistles. Typical








P.s, I totally love the looks. It looks like it means some serious business. I'll be interested to see some benchies









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Oh yess, I cant wait

I think it looks ok tbh. And Performance before Looks any day

Edit..Now also added the Formula IV mobo. may aswell have both the new crosshair boards In one place


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar* 
****!!!! ugh this better not come out for a while i just bought my crosshair III









April-ish...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahdubious* 
Agreed,
I'm so getting one of these when they're released, along with a PII X6 (If their any good fingers crossed) and to hell with the consequences. I sucks a little for me because I bought a Crosshair III Formula last year, but in hind sight, I was a little too eager to upgrade. Should have waited for something like this which is a little more future proof what with the USB 3.0, Sata 3 and all the other bells and whistles. Typical








P.s, I totally love the looks. It looks like it means some serious business. I'll be interested to see some benchies









Dont worry, I will be pushing what ever cpu I have at the time to the limit with the board


----------



## melantha

now they need to release a waterblock for the chipsets and ill be sold for sure

edit:
well really ill wait till i see easier overclocks. although it sounds promising on paper, but so many other things do the same but dont come through.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
now they need to release a waterblock for the chipsets and ill be sold for sure

and lets hope its a bit better than the crosshair 3 one


----------



## Ragsters

What will be the price difference between this and the extreme edition?


----------



## TheOcelot

It looks like a foxconn bloodrage. I dont really like the heatsinks though.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
What will be the price difference between this and the extreme edition?

this being? if you mean the difference between the formula and extreme I don't know official prices yet.


----------



## crazycuz2k

No but if the maximus extreme and formula as well as crosshair III pricing is any indication then I'm expecting the formula to be around $250 and the extreme at $300 MSRP. With the M4A89 Series to be at $180-$200 for deluxe. Might drop down to $200 and $250 once competition increases from MSI and Gigabyte. That's just using Asus's own pricing structure as what these new mb's will cost.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazycuz2k* 
No but if the maximus extreme and formula as well as crosshair III pricing is any indication then I'm expecting the formula to be around $250 and the extreme at $300 MSRP. With the M4A89 Series to be at $180-$200 for deluxe. Might drop down to $200 and $250 once competition increases from MSI and Gigabyte. That's just using Asus's own pricing structure as what these new mb's will cost.


you can't compare the prices of intel mobo's to amd one's


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I think I may be getting one of these (Extreme Edition, God willing). I had to send back my C3F, which I ordered prior to finding out about the C4x, due to high NB temps. I was getting 90F while perusing the BIOS







and over 70F while idle in Win7. After a reseat, I was still getting mid-50C at idle and mid-60C load temps.

I ended up RMAing it for an exchange (NewEgg.com) and they ninja'd me with a refund,







basically making me waste nearly $20 in shipping for a faulty board. First time I've ever been mad at NewEgg, but now I need the money more, so I wasn't to mad for long.

I've got a AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition (C3), Prolimatech Megahalems, and Panaflo FBA12G12H1BX all waiting for a new home right now,


----------



## SystemTech

I must be honest, i am very happy with my CIII. I definitely wont be going Hexacore. WHY, 2.6GHz is the highest clock that will initially be released(cant remember where i read it) imagine trying to get 4GHz with that, good luck. USB 3, ill wait till its integrated into the chipset and not a separate chip(ie all ports will be usb 3). SATA 3, oh yes let me just go and quickly get 2 top end SSD's so that i can see a minuscule performance difference over SATA II.
So as tempting as it is to have the newest, i cannot justify it over the CIII.
I need a new GPU first anyways. who knows, maybe next year. or ill just wait for the 990.

Foxy, I love the name of your sig rig. That game needs a beast of a pc. lol.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I must be honest, i am very happy with my CIII. I definitely wont be going Hexacore. WHY, 2.6GHz is the highest clock that will initially be released(cant remember where i read it) imagine trying to get 4GHz with that, good luck. USB 3, ill wait till its integrated into the chipset and not a separate chip(ie all ports will be usb 3). SATA 3, oh yes let me just go and quickly get 2 top end SSD's so that i can see a minuscule performance difference over SATA II.
So as tempting as it is to have the newest, i cannot justify it over the CIII.
I need a new GPU first anyways. who knows, maybe next year. or ill just wait for the 990.

Foxy, I love the name of your sig rig. That game needs a beast of a pc. lol.

STALKER!!! YOU FOLLOWED ME FROM THE *[OFFICIAL] Asus CrossHair III Formula AM3 Club* THREAD!!!!


----------



## SystemTech

LOL, Im the owner of that thread







. well when you said you looking at these, i saw the post and well, intsa-drool







couldn't help but to read the whole thing. by the end the drool had slowed a bit and some sense had moved in


----------



## NCspecV81

when are these supposed to come out?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
when are these supposed to come out?

end of April from what I can gather, not much info out about the release dates of the two boards yet


----------



## SystemTech

I know that 890FX and all other 890 chips are being released on the 26th April. Im not to sure though if it will be included in the initial release. I think we all know that it is completed and ready to ship. most mobo manufactures are waiting for AMD to give the go-ahead which is set for the 26th April


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I know that 890FX and all other 890 chips are being released on the 26th April. Im not to sure though if it will be included in the initial release. I think we all know that it is completed and ready to ship. most mobo manufactures are waiting for AMD to give the go-ahead which is set for the 26th April

Thanks for the info


----------



## raisethe3

This applies to all manufacturers correct? I am talking like MSI, Gigabyte, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I know that 890FX and all other 890 chips are being released on the 26th April. Im not to sure though if it will be included in the initial release. I think we all know that it is completed and ready to ship. most mobo manufactures are waiting for AMD to give the go-ahead which is set for the 26th April


----------



## yawnbox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
This applies to all manufacturers correct? I am talking like MSI, Gigabyte, etc.

i doubt manufacturers would want to be late to a release.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
This applies to all manufacturers correct? I am talking like MSI, Gigabyte, etc.

yes.


----------



## Kvjavs

I was going to say that if they are released in late April, I'll probably just buy a 790FX motherboard, however I just got the "Service Engine Soon" light so I might have to wait anyway


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks, good to hear. I hope the 790FX board drop their prices.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
yes.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Thanks good to hear. I hope the 790FX board drop their prices.

I would imagine they would. (YN)


----------



## raisethe3

I am sorry I don't follow. What's "YN"??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I would imagine they would. (YN)


----------



## crazycuz2k

hardware canucks did a preview on the formula.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...neak-peak.html

They asked Asus on pricing and got a response less than the Maximus line. Best guess is between $200-$220 for the formula... which was about my guess all along.


----------



## crazycuz2k

It looks like the FX boards are ready to go and hopefully reviews start popping up soon.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I am sorry I don't follow. What's "YN"??









yes/no


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks. Just not good with shortcuts or abbreviations.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
yes/no


----------



## tazz63

Hi all,
Seeing as I'm planning a new build soon (April 26th)







I have a couple of questions. You can see my current system in my sig, which served me well. Do you think the Formula will fit in an Antec 900 case, which I currently have. What do you think a good set of ram will be for this setup. I currently have a 955 b/e c3 on the way along with 2 150gig Raptors. My current system has two old 74 gig raptors in raid 0 and one of the isn't looking too healthy but that's a whole other story. So here's the system I'm planning and it will have Windows 7 64bit

Asus Crosshair Formula IV
1x Saphire 5870 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102856
2x raid 0 WD 150gig Raptors http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136296
955 BE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103808
Memory ?
Case ?
CORSAIR-850HX 850W http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139011

I plan on another video card when there is a price drop. But anyways thanks for listening to me and any recommendations are welcomed.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## raisethe3

^^Looks good so far. Are you replacing or is it for a new build? If replacing, just use your Antec 900 and ditch the old parts.


----------



## tazz63

I was reading that the extreme edition would need a full size case so I don't know if the same is true for the formula. Geese it would be almost a complete new build but saving a couple of bucks would be nice. I know that the video card I want is pretty big also

Dan


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
Hi all,
Seeing as I'm planning a new build soon (April 26th)







I have a couple of questions. You can see my current system in my sig, which served me well. Do you think the Formula will fit in an Antec 900 case, which I currently have. What do you think a good set of ram will be for this setup. I currently have a 955 b/e c3 on the way along with 2 150gig Raptors. My current system has two old 74 gig raptors in raid 0 and one of the isn't looking too healthy but that's a whole other story. So here's the system I'm planning and it will have Windows 7 64bit

Asus Crosshair Formula IV
1x Saphire 5870 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102856
2x raid 0 WD 150gig Raptors http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136296
955 BE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103808
Memory ?
Case ?
CORSAIR-850HX 850W http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139011

I plan on another video card when there is a price drop. But anyways thanks for listening to me and any recommendations are welcomed.

Thanks,
Dan

Looks good so far. As far as the memory goes, I'd recommend either waiting until the QVL is available or go with some screaming Mushkins.


----------



## raisethe3

But your Antec 900 is big enough for it right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
I was reading that the extreme edition would need a full size case so I don't know if the same is true for the formula. Geese it would be almost a complete new build but saving a couple of bucks would be nice. I know that the video card I want is pretty big also

Dan


----------



## tazz63

About the memory, I have Mushkins in my current rig and I love them. I'm still a noob on messing with my memory and i really haven't done much with what I have now, I really haven't had too.
I don't know about the case yet, that's the question. I guess I'll just have to wait and see, if it doesn't I can see an Antec 1200 in my future.

Dan


----------



## [email protected]'D

I hope my new waterblock will fit, looking at the pics it might be a little tight *sigh*


----------



## ijozic

I really like the color combination of this board and the shape of the heatsinks. I hate having white/blue RAM slots and PCI/E slots. Finally something looking the part to replace my trusty M2N-SLI Deluxe with (already have the PII 965C3 running on it, just need to find some suitable DDR3 sticks) when I replace the Centurion 5 with the Silverstone FT-02.


----------



## RecGar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
I was reading that the extreme edition would need a full size case so I don't know if the same is true for the formula. Geese it would be almost a complete new build but saving a couple of bucks would be nice. I know that the video card I want is pretty big also

Dan

I've read the Extreme is almost EATX though I don't know exact measurements. I haven't heard about the Formula other than is smaller so most likely standard ATX. Stated in original post.


----------



## RecGar

Found the following from HardwareCanucks. It's just guess work, but hopefully will bring hope to those questing their current economic state when compared to the overwhelming desire to own these boards when upon release. I've decided to RMA my MSI 790fx for 'ahem' instability issue's and I'll just have to use the Wifey's laptop for a month.

As with all of ASUSâ€™ Republic of Gamers series, the Crosshair IV Formula will likely retail for more than many of us are willing to pay but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. According to pricing information we have seen from other motherboard manufacturers, even their higher-end 890FX offerings wonâ€™t be priced above the $200 mark. As such, we donâ€™t expect this board to retail for anywhere near the price of boards like the Rampage II Extreme and Maximus III Extreme. All in all, if we had to venture a guess we would probably peg the Crosshair as a $200 to $220 USD board.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...neak-peak.html


----------



## RecGar

Exciting bit of news for the AMD Thuban's, if you are planning to install them, and who isn't;

Bahrain-based seller ADVANTI is claiming to have the official price tags of two Phenom II X6 (hexa-core) models which AMD will release next month. First up, there's the X6 1055T processor, which is clocked at 2.8 GHz and is supposed to cost just $199, and next, the 1090T Black Edition, which features a stock frequency of 3.2 GHz and would go for $295 - three times less than Intel's 3.33 GHz Core i7 980X.

Both the X6 1055T and 1090T Black Edition (unlocked multiplier on this one) come in an AM3 package, have a 125W TDP, and 9MB of cache (3MB L2 & 6MB L3).

In addition to the two chips mentioned, AMD is expected to also roll out (around April 27), the Phenom II X6 1035T (2.6 GHz) and the X6 1075T (3.0 GHz).

from techconnect magazine

www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?id=33370&catid=2


----------



## rayneingblood

hey guys im new here and i was wondering about my soon to be new build i was originally going to go with the msi 790fx mobo till i seen the new 890's and i ran across the asus crosshair IV and i was wanting to make sure everything would be good to go and work good. my build is going to be

Thermaltake Spedo advance Package
Asus crosshair IV extreme
phenom 2 x4 965 BE
8 gigs of G-Skill DDR3 1600 (PC3 12500)
Asus 5970
Corsair 850tx (850W)
Zalman cpu heatsink with zalman R.A.M fans
touchscreen front panel fan controller
etc

thank you in advance


----------



## Deepdarkspirit

Yeah I so want one of these but i think the Formula looks nicer but I'm not sure on which version to get


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Thermaltake Spedo advance Package
Asus crosshair IV extreme
phenom 2 x4 965 BE
8 gigs of G-Skill DDR3 1600 (PC3 12500)
Asus 5970
Corsair 850tx (850W)
Zalman cpu heatsink with zalman R.A.M fans
touchscreen front panel fan controller
etc
Looks all very nice. Maybe wait until the hexa cores come out and see if you can get one. you will get a nice boost in performance when multitasking.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayneingblood* 
hey guys im new here and i was wondering about my soon to be new build i was originally going to go with the msi 790fx mobo till i seen the new 890's and i ran across the asus crosshair IV and i was wanting to make sure everything would be good to go and work good. my build is going to be

Thermaltake Spedo advance Package
Asus crosshair IV extreme
phenom 2 x4 965 BE
8 gigs of G-Skill DDR3 1600 (PC3 12500)
Asus 5970
Corsair 850tx (850W)
Zalman cpu heatsink with zalman R.A.M fans
touchscreen front panel fan controller
etc

thank you in advance

Like SystemTech said, if you want it ti be good and pair with a Crosshair 4, wait for the Thuban Series to come out, far as i know it's very close, since most popular brands got their newest boards ready for hexacores already..and it's said to be very good for multi-tasking, if it's cheaper than i7's it will give Intel a lil headache..


----------



## BeerPowered

This board is so sexy I might buy it for myself as a Christmas present in Dec! As for the X6 Im waiting for Bulldozer.


----------



## crazycuz2k

Bulldozer won't work with this board. Completely different architecture.


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazycuz2k* 
Bulldozer won't work with this board. Completely different architecture.


Er yes it will, AMD have said Bulldozer will be compatible with the AM3 socket on all 800 series chipsets with a bios update.


----------



## yummybar

count me in this club!!

proud owner of a Crosshair III =]


----------



## strezz

*sigh* I just got the Crosshair III yesterday..oh well...


----------



## rhinobean123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
*sigh* I just got the Crosshair III yesterday..oh well...

Just buy it in a years time when its dirt cheap, along with a shiny new bulldozer chip.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I must be honest, i am very happy with my CIII. I definitely wont be going Hexacore. WHY, 2.6GHz is the highest clock that will initially be released(cant remember where i read it) imagine trying to get 4GHz with that, good luck. USB 3, ill wait till its integrated into the chipset and not a separate chip(ie all ports will be usb 3). SATA 3, oh yes let me just go and quickly get 2 top end SSD's so that i can see a minuscule performance difference over SATA II.
So as tempting as it is to have the newest, i cannot justify it over the CIII.
I need a new GPU first anyways. who knows, maybe next year. or ill just wait for the 990.

Foxy, I love the name of your sig rig. That game needs a beast of a pc. lol.

Well, youre going to love this update that im about to give to you, check this topic:
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...90t-1055t.html

ill definitely be gettin the 1090t when it comes out. still debating on that or an SSD. but ill have my decision by the cpu comes out(i might just get both







)


----------



## strezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhinobean123* 
Just buy it in a years time when its dirt cheap, along with a shiny new bulldozer chip.

Yeah, need to save up for it anyways..


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yummybar* 
count me in this club!!

proud owner of a Crosshair III =]

wrong mobo lol

Anyone heard any more gossip about these then? I've searched with no avail


----------



## raisethe3

Maybe here?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...neak-peak.html

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=248175

Hope this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
wrong mobo lol

Anyone heard any more gossip about these then? I've searched with no avail


----------



## tazz63

OH NO,
I hope this isn't true or signs to come. That would put this out of my budget.

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/...!#Availability


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Maybe here?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...neak-peak.html

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=248175

Hope this helps.

thanks added to original post


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
wrong mobo lol

Anyone heard any more gossip about these then? I've searched with no avail

??
i said im a proud ownder of the chIII as in im proud i have one and i wanna be in this club so when the IV comes im gonna get it,,,

im already in the CHIII club jeez


----------



## runnin17

Ima gonna grab one. Probably the Extreme, unless the MSI 890FX board is just a lot better priced and OC's about the same.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


??
i said im a proud ownder of the chIII as in im proud i have one and i wanna be in this club so when the IV comes im gonna get it,,,

im already in the CHIII club jeez


ok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runnin17*


Ima gonna grab one. Probably the Extreme, unless the MSI 890FX board is just a lot better priced and OC's about the same.


ASUS FTW


----------



## cgg123321

Dang Asus ROG stuff always have that awesome look


----------



## tazz63

Just found this, looks good

http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=5812


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


Just found this, looks good

http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=5812


thanks added to OP


----------



## runnin17

Nice, these mobos NEED TO COME OUT ALREADY!!!!!!!


----------



## airplaneman

Any idea what the main differences are between the Formula and the Extreme? Just want to know if its worth the extra ~$100 (speculated) between the two.


----------



## Naturecannon

another etailer: Crosshair IV Formula in same $250 price range

http://www.howardcomputers.com/acces...se&id=S7865293


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Any idea what the main differences are between the Formula and the Extreme? Just want to know if its worth the extra ~$100 (speculated) between the two.


Read OP


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Read OP


Yeah, read that a couple times..it seems that the only difference is a couple switches and better capacitors and circuitry..seems kind of expensive for what seems to be a small amount of changes...


----------



## tazz63

Another teaser for you............


----------



## tazz63

So as the the release date slowly approaches, I am starting to see some places on the net have a pre-order option with prices in the $250 range. I was just wondering what everyone that is going to buy this board is going to do, pre-order or wait till it hits the shelves? I will most likely wait til Newegg has it in stock.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Yeah, read that a couple times..it seems that the only difference is a couple switches and better capacitors and circuitry..seems kind of expensive for what seems to be a small amount of changes...

And the PCI-E x4 slot instead of the first PCI slot. I have an X-FI PCI card so if I get a second 5850 and put it in the second x16 slot, I cannot use the PCI card which rules out the Extreme version, I guess.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


Another teaser for you............






added to op thanks


----------



## [email protected]'D

scan now have the Formula available for the UK boys...

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Asus-...6Gb-s-RAID-ATX

as much as I am tempted, still going to hold out for the extreme


----------



## runnin17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ijozic*


And the PCI-E x4 slot instead of the first PCI slot. I have an X-FI PCI card so if I get a second 5850 and put it in the second x16 slot, I cannot use the PCI card which rules out the Extreme version, I guess.


Get a better sound card. Problem solved. Also doesn't the Extreme have built in x-fi onboard sound? So why do you even need a discrete sound card?

I have an Asus Xonar D2X and the reason I use it is for the DAC's onboard, but x-fi is x-fi if you ask me.


----------



## tazz63

You guys got one up on us over here, can't wait for it to be released in the states.


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Can't wait as well. I plan on getting one the moment its in stock off the Egg.


----------



## ryman546

Ok so this baby can run 4 5850s at x16? not x8x8x8x8?

If so then yes. i'm buying this along with a hexcore on release.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
Ok so this baby can run 4 5850s at x16? not x8x8x8x8?

If so then yes. i'm buying this along with a hexcore on release.

No, quadfire and trifire is x8.


----------



## ryman546

Right but i thought this supports 48 PCIE lanes...3x16

so at least trifire at x16


----------



## danishdove

Anybody know if prices on Crosshair III will drop when Crosshair IV is released?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
No, quadfire and trifire is x8.

Trifire would be 16x 8x 8x.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danishdove*


Anybody know if prices on Crosshair III will drop when Crosshair IV is released?


Probably, but it's always getting older so who's to say it's cause of a newer board? The 5000 series hasn't come down with the GTX 4xx release.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Trifire would be 16x 8x 8x.


Not all MB's currently support x16 x8 x8 so I said something guaranteed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Not all MB's currently support x16 x8 x8 so I said something guaranteed.

The 890FX does support 16x 8x 8x.


----------



## Clegnuts

Funny story. Wasn't on sale on Friday when I placed my order with a MSI-790FX-GD70. I was super pissed because my order got cancelled because of some confusion with delivery/billing adresses.

Double checking my build today and realised that this was out. Hope to order it tomorrow if they dont sell out!

Cant wait =D


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Quote:
Originally Posted by danishdove View Post
Anybody know if prices on Crosshair III will drop when Crosshair IV is released?
Probably, but it's always getting older so who's to say it's cause of a newer board? The 5000 series hasn't come down with the GTX 4xx release.


I would say that the C-III will be discontinued immediately when these are released. Its the newer version and why ASUS would replace the build line with the C-IV. For them it would be a bit of a waste of $$$ to continue the C-III. they would pretty much just get rid of the stock they have. Prices should come down but that is if you can get your hands on one once the C-IV is released.

Quote:



but x-fi is x-fi if you ask me.


I completely agree. Both these board have on-board X-FI. The C-III is one of the few ROG boards with the x-fi as a add in card. Exactly the same chip though. I would actually prefer to have it onboard.


----------



## Clegnuts

LOL My order delayed by another few days. Aparently Google shopping will take your money SAME day, and take 5 days to refund it if it fails a fraud check.

***? And I challange anyone to go and find a customer care service number for Google. Customer Care does not exist. Ohh a contact form but.. wait.. its full of preset questions with no space to ask your own. Completely rubbish!

Dont but with google checkout! Ever!


----------



## bluepiglet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clegnuts*


LOL My order delayed by another few days. Aparently Google shopping will take your money SAME day, and take 5 days to refund it if it fails a fraud check.

***? And I challange anyone to go and find a customer care service number for Google. Customer Care does not exist. Ohh a contact form but.. wait.. its full of preset questions with no space to ask your own. Completely rubbish!

Dont but with google checkout! Ever!


first time shopping online or you think paypal is any better?


----------



## Clegnuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluepiglet*


first time shopping online or you think paypal is any better?










Yes. It is my first time shopping online. Congratulations







:

Whens your next show?

I did the same thing with Scan.co.uk and it all came through perfectly fine. I know paypal is terrible hence why I avoid paying via paypal at all costs.


----------



## Redkachina

How many of you guys are getting this board?..
it sure looks nice..intel-ish looks
I'm split between this or M4A89GTD PRO/USB3.hmm..
or I shall keep my current setting and get me some nice ssd


----------



## AMD_PBz

With 6 more days till launch Im getting the feeling that I'll be waiting even longer for CH4 
Extreme even though 890FX-GD70 is now available for pre-order.


----------



## jackeyjoe

i reckon i could sell my mobo, CPU and RAM for more than what it would cost to get all this stuff from the US, but unfortunately extravagant shipping costs stop me from doing this









Only if the price is insanely low in australia (not likely) will i get one (i've been meaning to switch to AMD







)


----------



## yummybar

Same, i hope the CrosshairIV Extreme doenst take it's time coming out... picking that over the formula for sure, anyone know any ETA ??


----------



## ~Strawberry~

This Board looks amazing, might grab one myself and join the 890fx bandwagon along with an x6!







- nice early move on the club there foxy.

Btw I am an asus fanboy without an asus board, lol @ that.


----------



## Maximous

Hey. Ive been looking on the web and found the furmula version here in Norway







. I couldnt see the extreme version yet so i cant give the price for the extreme. But formula is priced $286,82 here in norway. WOW!! kind of pricy, but i might gonna buy me one. Is it true that i cant use my usb 2 connections on the mobo?

Anybody bought the board yet? Or seen the extreme for sale?


----------



## ~Strawberry~

The Crosshair IV Formula is priced at Â£166 - it was on scan.co.uk for a short time.


----------



## tazz63

I found this link on another site. You can't find this on the ASUS site right now, seems they took it down.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?con...Gmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
I found this link on another site. You can't find this on the ASUS site right now, seems they took it down.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?con...Gmtxee5RsQVsXG

Nice







. I had to refresh ASUS page a few times to actually see anything for some reason but it is there.

Great find!


----------



## Flash333

Is April 26th an official launch date?


----------



## tazz63

well seems like the link I posted is not working now but I have found some more eye candy for everyone.
http://www.techngaming.com/content/review/61


----------



## Enfluenza

i really want one!!!
just formula
but i hope its compatable with bulldozer cause when the time comes, im dumping my dual core for TEH BULLDOZAH


----------



## synapse

Put in an order today for mine @ $263.95 CDN (free shipping :O!). (EDIT: Formula IV ofc







)

I'm surprised i actually found the board for early sale in Canada, can't wait to get my hands on it! Now i just have to keep saving up cash for some G.Skill DDR3 and the 1090T!

I've been working on a custom rig for the past couple months, patiently waiting for the new AMD stuff to be released, been a huge AMD fan-boi my whole life, hopefully it'll continue that way!

(First post here, nice establishment!)
(First edit too, don't want people getting upset that i might have gotten an extreme for that price







)

_syn


----------



## Maximous

http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=593865

Been for sale 3 days now







. Anybody have a date for the extreme?


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synapse*


Put in an order today for mine @ $263.95 CDN (free shipping :O!). (EDIT: Formula IV ofc







)

I'm surprised i actually found the board for early sale in Canada, can't wait to get my hands on it! Now i just have to keep saving up cash for some G.Skill DDR3 and the 1090T!

I've been working on a custom rig for the past couple months, patiently waiting for the new AMD stuff to be released, been a huge AMD fan-boi my whole life, hopefully it'll continue that way!

(First post here, nice establishment!)
(First edit too, don't want people getting upset that i might have gotten an extreme for that price







)

_syn


Where did you buy it from? can you link please


----------



## Flash333

Here are a few places in Canada, Yummybar. Go nuts. Still waiting for extreme :s Anyone has any idea when its going to be out?

http://www.ecsrv.com/ShopSearchPage....20IV%20FORMULA

http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=26911

http://www.anitec.ca/product/684855/...shairivformula


----------



## tazz63

From what I see out there, I hope I'm quick enough on the 26th to get one from the Egg. I have a funny feeling they are going to sell out pretty fast.


----------



## Naturecannon

Just picked the Formula up at Portland Oregon Frys for $229.








Wasn't on the shelves, I had to ask for it.

Tried to talk them into letting me walk off with the 1090T also but they won't budge until official street date.


----------



## airplaneman

:O! I want one! Do you guys think the Extremes will overclock better than the Formulas? Only reason I'd get the Extreme over the Formula is for overclocking ability, but if they are the same..then I can save a few bucks. I wanna push my 1090T as far as she'll go.


----------



## Redwoodz

Dont' know if this had been posted here(only read a few pages so far),but here's a link to a U.S company taking pre-orders.http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...pre-order.html


----------



## Forsaken1

Naturecannon










Nice,lets see what it can do.


----------



## mav2000

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/...formula-890fx/


----------



## kasuza

I got one!!!


----------



## synapse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


Where did you buy it from? can you link please


Nod, Got mine from pc-canada. I should have listed for my canuk brothers!
I'm glad to see everyone who is on-top of this actually getting what they deserve, a damn fine AMD board! Now lets just hope that a $300 AMD hexa-core will OC to the point that intel will sweat bullets







!

I will most definitely post pics of my rig when is it up and running. I'm planning to run the Formula IV, 1090T, G.Skill DDR3 2000+, 5x Ultra Kaze's, and a Corsair h50 modded for cooling. I CAN'T FREAKING WAIT!










_syn


----------



## kasuza

Sweet looking motherboard and has similar design like Asus Extreme III.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*


Dang Asus ROG stuff always have that awesome look


Always has a 1337 look.
They made mATX look real awesome. Case in point: the R II G that I have.
It looks so leet for a teeny sized board.

Now let's wait for them to release a rival to the Zotac P55 ITX.


----------



## kasuza

If anyone need one, i will sell it. $229.99 plus tax = 250 plus shipping

More pictures


----------



## tazz63

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
Just picked the Formula up at Portland Oregon Frys for $229.








Wasn't on the shelves, I had to ask for it.

Tried to talk them into letting me walk off with the 1090T also but they won't budge until official street date.




























I'm jealous, I have to wait a few more days. I'm one of those guys that won't preorder, I always wait til stock is in. I preordered once and was on a list, a long long list and when the product did get released I had to wait till everyone before me had there orders filled and guess what, by the time they got to me they were out of stock so I had to wait some more. If I had just waited till the realease of this on another site I would of had it alot sooner so I consider that a lesson learned. Oh well, just a couple of more days.


----------



## fl0w3n

SO IN. Was considering going to the 790fx-ud5 from my m4a79t for its excelent power delivery, but i like the idea of 10+2 and 890fx + sb850 much better.

Shame I'm going to have to cover all that beautifulness up with eraser and foam though :/ maybe I should just bite the bullet and do a laquer coating...

Any word on Exteme prices? Seems the Formula is in the 250$ shipped range, Extreme should be below 300$ still, right?

Can't wait to throw a 1090t in it either, but not until i see how it fares with my 965 c3


----------



## Squirrel

Waiting for the Extreme too








Lowest price in CA is $249+$6 Priority Overnight shipping via FedEx for the Formula IV, so I hope the price for the extreme isn't too much higher







Just spent a small fortune on upgrading the rest of my rig in the last month, and been waiting impatiently to upgrade my old AM2+ board







Anyone have any info on the spec-differences between the formula and extreme besides it being E-ATX and some other layout differences?


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Hmm Asus got me at the extreme, now I will have to buy it!


----------



## Naturecannon

For those whom purchased the Crosshair IV formula and plan on going with the new x6 when released don't forget to upgrade your Bios.

Crosshair IV Formula currently has BIOS 0505: First release version 2010/04/06.

Updated Bios Avail. *0602*: Update strings "CPB Control" to "AMD Turbo CORE technology" in BIOS 2010/04/16.
ASUS

BTW: Add me to the club list Please. Now a proud owner


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
Here are a few places in Canada, Yummybar. Go nuts. Still waiting for extreme :s Anyone has any idea when its going to be out?

http://www.ecsrv.com/ShopSearchPage....20IV%20FORMULA

http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=26911

http://www.anitec.ca/product/684855/...shairivformula

Thanks for the links mate!!

also is pc canada a walk in store? or online only...
im also still waiting for the 6 core black edition. and the extreme C4

lol i got hired Tigerdirect just today.... i doubt they will be getting it any time soon... but im gonna make some seriouse cash and build a new rig asap =]


----------



## synapse

So as a nice bonus, i find out that the red connections on the mobo are uv reactive, im going to have some nice pics when im done









(edit, for those in the GTA area, Guelphs pc extreme (extreme pc?) has the 1090T in stock, but wont sell you one unless you get a full system until the 27th (walk in). If you order online, it comes monday







.


----------



## tazz63

So anyone who has this board now can you please post what you are using for RAM. I'm thinking of getting a set of these: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=227
or these: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217&c1=1&c2=3


----------



## Flash333

I was wondering about that too, I am planning on getting Kingston HyperX 2133 Mhz DDR3 modules. I am not sure if the motherboard supports it. Some places said the motherboard supports 2000Mhz frequencies overclocked. I am not sure what this means, do you have to overclock the mobo before you can use the RAM?

Also congrats to Yummybar for getting hired by Tigerdirect! lol Hook me up with some deals!







And all of those links, Im pretty sure are online stores.

I want Crosshair IV Extreme!!! The suspense is killing me over here! I cant play any games on my old heap







it has the processing power of a calculator lol And I already ordered XFX HD 5970 Black Edition


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
So anyone who has this board now can you please post what you are using for RAM. I'm thinking of getting a set of these: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=227
or these: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217&c1=1&c2=3

I think they just made the perfect set for the crosshair-http://www.techpowerup.com/120785/G...._Platform.html

DDR3 1800 @CL6 and the perfect color combo


----------



## tazz63

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redwoodz* 
I think they just made the perfect set for the crosshair-http://www.techpowerup.com/120785/G...._Platform.html

DDR3 1800 @CL6 and the perfect color combo

Nice, but when will it hit the shelves, soon I hope.


----------



## Flash333

People, lets see some reviews over here! I know some of you already have the Formula. We need specs, performance, cooling and any info you are willing to provide!


----------



## [email protected]'D

I will add a table to OP once more poeple have one and for the extreme... for highest stable clocks etc.


----------



## Flash333

Excellent, thanx Foxy!


----------



## synapse

Id love to do some testing for everyone, but im still waiting on some key components of my system. Once its up and running, pics and benches will be the first priority!


----------



## Squirrel

Does anyone know whether the Formula/Extreme have any core unlocking feature? Apparently the M4A89TD Pro will have one, but I can't find anything about it on the Formula/Extreme.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Does anyone know whether the Formula/Extreme have any core unlocking feature? Apparently the M4A89TD Pro will have one, but I can't find anything about it on the Formula/Extreme.


yes


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Will the extreme overclock a lot better? because if it does - I will get one.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synapse*


Id love to do some testing for everyone, but im still waiting on some key components of my system. Once its up and running, pics and benches will be the first priority!


That would be cool if you could

Thanks


----------



## tazz63

I found the printed version of the QVL on another site as Asus hasn't published the online version yet.


----------



## tazz63

I see ZZF has a buy it now on ebay for $249.95 with free shipping for anyone that's interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-Crosshair-I...item2c54376daa


----------



## Squirrel

Anyone seen the Extreme at any stores yet?


----------



## Flash333

Just received my XFX Radeon HD 5970. AND OMG, its HUGE! This card is intense, except I still dont have a motherboard to put it in!!!! WHEN WILL CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME BE OUT?!?!?!? cant contain my excitement here!


----------



## tazz63

So I'm starting to find all sorts of good stuff now on this board. Here's a good review of the software that comes with this board.
http://www.vortez.co.uk/contenttelle...rd_review.html


----------



## Squirrel

3 Asus 890FX boards are now on the global page:

http://www.asus.com/ProductGroup2.as...yCKlQ4oSEtSu5m

Lacking the Extreme though









Edit: And the press release: http://www.asus.com/News.aspx?N_ID=y0bcQWvRw2ayCil2


----------



## Kvjavs

It's out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-644-_-Product


----------



## tazz63

WOO-HOO, just submitted my order to the Egg. On the way is theASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard , Mushkin 996805 - 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 6-8-6-24 Redline and a new tube of Artic Silver 5. All this to go with what I already have, a SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100281VX-2SR Radeon HD 5870, (2) Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS 150GB 10000 RPM in raid 0, AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz C3, SILVERSTONE ST85F-P 850W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply, Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler with two Yate Loon 120mm x 25mm fans and all this to go in a Antec Nine Hundred Two. I can't wait for later this week when I hear my most favorite sound..... the squealing of the brakes on the UPS truck.


----------



## zenkis15

How is that Hard drive working for you. I want to get the 1090T and the Fomula IV but it only take SATA 6gb


----------



## tazz63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


How is that Hard drive working for you. I want to get the 1090T and the Fomula IV but it only take SATA 6gb


No, it's not only SATA 6gb, it's also backwards compatible. The two WD Raptors are great, I love them.


----------



## zenkis15

Really, I can't find that in the description, I can only find it in the MSI A GD70


----------



## fl0w3n

Where is the Extreme!?

I want it to come to the Egg so i can place my order with the 1090t...


----------



## Squirrel

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-644-_-Product

Memory StandardDDR3 *1866*(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2

4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 *2000*(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066

Now which one is it...


----------



## tazz63

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Really, I can't find that in the description, I can only find it in the MSI A GD70

check this thread out.
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...light=sata+III


----------



## zenkis15

Thanks, That cleared everything


----------



## JMT668

normal or extreme what is the difference?

also will 2000mhz ram work straigh out the box?


----------



## de Cossatot

I thnk I already know the answer but if I crossfire 2 5870's I won't be able to fit my sound card in there will I? The 16x is only on the top two correct?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


I thnk I already know the answer but if I crossfire 2 5870's I won't be able to fit my sound card in there will I? The 16x is only on the top two correct?


If your soundcard is a PCI one, then no. If it's PCIe then yes. You could use the MSI 890FX though or the M4A89TD.


----------



## girass

Formula is finally released, but I've waited this long, how much longer do I need to wait for the extreme? still no word on release or pricing? I cant imagine why they were'nt released together.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *girass*


Formula is finally released, but I've waited this long, how much longer do I need to wait for the extreme? still no word on release or pricing? I cant imagine why they were'nt released together.


I can.

They know that the majority of us can't fight out impulsive computer buying habits, so they want us to buy the formula now and the extreme later lol But i read somewhere that it will be released in ~1 month or so.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


If your soundcard is a PCI one, then no. If it's PCIe then yes. You could use the MSI 890FX though or the M4A89TD.


ah, was really looking foward to this board. Don't really want to drop my sound card though. Why do they always seem to cover these up on the best boards? Was looking at the other asus mb that you metioned but that one looks like the 5870 would cover the sata ports. That's the problem that I have now. Never owned an msi board. Might have to wait a bit longer till more come out then. Thanks for the anwser.


----------



## Striker36

the Egg has 890FX boards but not the extreme....







i want one of those for my project build and I DONT WANA WAIT ANY MORE






























rage...


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


ah, was really looking foward to this board. Don't really want to drop my sound card though. Why do they always seem to cover these up on the best boards? Was looking at the other asus mb that you metioned but that one looks like the 5870 would cover the sata ports. That's the problem that I have now. Never owned an msi board. Might have to wait a bit longer till more come out then. Thanks for the anwser.


Here is a review on the MSI board:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...board-review/8

Last two boards I owned were from MSI and no problems at all with either one of them. The support is nice, no complains in that department. If you want to see what Gigabyte offers, check their website, they already put theirs up but I don't think anyone sells them yet in the US (found them here in Canada already though)


----------



## Kvjavs

Ordered mine, will be here tomorrow.

Couldn't wait and got overnight delivery. So when is the owner's list gonna start forming


----------



## Skrumzy

I was wondering if the extreme version of this motherboard is more so geared towards people that are looking to do DICE or LN2, because the differences between the two boards makes me wonder if the extreme is worth getting if your only going to do water or air ocing.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Ordered mine, will be here tomorrow.

Couldn't wait and got overnight delivery. So when is the owner's list gonna start forming









Added to OP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skrumzy* 
I was wondering if the extreme version of this motherboard is more so geared towards people that are looking to do DICE or LN2, because the differences between the two boards makes me wonder if the extreme is worth getting if your only going to do water or air ocing.

TAKEN FROM OP....The extreme edition will be a better overclocker so say "ASUS".....

Apart from overclocker-friendly features of the C-4 Formula, C-4 Extreme adds a wide range of electrical enhancements that include better power conditioning with Super ML capacitors, PWM circuitry, voltage measure points, ProbeIT feature, PCI-Express electrical control switches, iROG Bluetooth device control, physically redundant BIOS ROM chips, and a number of other features


----------



## kasuza

Mean-machine


----------



## [email protected]'D

Nice kasuza, Added to OP


----------



## SystemTech

All with 790FX boards, dont bother upgrading to these unless you going to go L2N.

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/...rmance-review/

890FX is pretty much exactly on PAR with 790FX, in some cases, the 790 even beats the 890


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
All with 790FX boards, dont bother upgrading to these unless you going to go L2N.

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/...rmance-review/

890FX is pretty much exactly on PAR with 790FX, in some cases, the 790 even beats the 890

NEW TECH > OLD TECH


----------



## ghost28

Have the C-F 4 and a 1090 plus a few other goodies in my newegg cart at the moment and wanna pull the trigger soo bad....they will make great upgrades for my sig rig......just need to figure out how to buy this without the wife finding out.....she will freak out since we are saving for a new kitchen at the moment.....


----------



## JMT668

get it deliverd to work?

and sneek it home in the car?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost28*


Have the C-F 4 and a 1090 plus a few other goodies in my newegg cart at the moment and wanna pull the trigger soo bad....they will make great upgrades for my sig rig......just need to figure out how to buy this without the wife finding out.....she will freak out since we are saving for a new kitchen at the moment.....


I would say, your mobo would be fine for now, just a cpu upgrade will serve your system well. It is also a bit safe with the wife







maybe in a month or 2 get the board. I wonder how many of us do actually buy pc stuff without our wives knowing, my wife thinks my sig rig is a very basic and slow pc







nevermind watercooling...

Quote:



get it deliverd to work?

and sneek it home in the car?


Oh how often that happens







, quite


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost28*


Have the C-F 4 and a 1090 plus a few other goodies in my newegg cart at the moment and wanna pull the trigger soo bad....they will make great upgrades for my sig rig......just need to figure out how to buy this without the wife finding out.....she will freak out since we are saving for a new kitchen at the moment.....


New components > Kitchen MEH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


*get it deliverd to work*?

and sneek it home in the car?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
New components > Kitchen MEH

+1

Just tell your wife that she's so amazing that you have full confidence that she can cook awesome meals in your old kitchen.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
+1

Just tell your wife that she's so amazing that you have full confidence that she can cook awesome meals in your old kitchen.









Haha that is awesome


----------



## runnin17

Anybody with a CH IV Formula have their RAM over 2000MHz with decent timings and stable???

I have a Corsair GTX2 set and I am wondering what the Formula is capable of. I am still probably going to wait for the Extreme though.


----------



## ghost28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


get it deliverd to work?

and sneek it home in the car?



thats what i usually do....That or I time the order so that it arrives while she is away for work which happenes once a month for 2-3 days....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I would say, your mobo would be fine for now, just a cpu upgrade will serve your system well. It is also a bit safe with the wife







maybe in a month or 2 get the board. I wonder how many of us do actually buy pc stuff without our wives knowing, my wife thinks my sig rig is a very basic and slow pc







nevermind watercooling...

Oh how often that happens







, quite



yeah my wife thinks that my rig is parts i have scrounged from the garbage and from PCs given to me by family members....she thinks that her rig that i built her new last year is faster than mine










































...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


New components > Kitchen MEH












thats what i said to her....i wanted to wait on the kitchen and get a hot rod for summer....didnt work....LOL....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


+1

Just tell your wife that she's so amazing that you have full confidence that she can cook awesome meals in your old kitchen.











she is a great cook but trust me my kitchen needs it bad...if i told her that she would know something was up....

i have a few bucks stashed away and i am selling a few things off so i should have the money in a few days.....


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost28*


thats what i usually do....That or I time the order so that it arrives while she is away for work which happenes once a month for 2-3 days....

yeah my wife thinks that my rig is parts i have scrounged from the garbage and from PCs given to me by family members....she thinks that her rig that i built her new last year is faster than mine










































...

thats what i said to her....i wanted to wait on the kitchen and get a hot rod for summer....didnt work....LOL....

she is a great cook but trust me my kitchen needs it bad...if i told her that she would know something was up....

i have a few bucks stashed away and i am selling a few things off so i should have the money in a few days.....


1090T > Marriage


----------



## kev_b

I just bought this board today at Frys, they were still taking it off the truck.








I'll be a while before I use it though, I am waiting for Lian-Li to start selling the Red PC-08FIR.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I just bought this board today at Frys, they were still taking it off the truck.








I'll be a while before I use it though, I am waiting for Lian-Li to start selling the Red PC-08FIR.


Post some pics up when you get it and you will be added to list


----------



## Squirrel

Sigh.

Quote:



Ship date04/27/2010 17:34:57
Estimated delivery *05/07/2010*


***...


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Sigh.

***...










9 days that some slow delivery times


----------



## Kvjavs

I came


----------



## TheCh3F

Count me in! Ordered the Formula and will most likely move to the Extreme when it's released


----------



## zenkis15

How much more do you think the extreme would cost?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*




I came


V nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Count me in! Ordered the Formula and will most likely move to the Extreme when it's released










Pics once recieved









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


How much more do you think the extreme would cost?


Guesstimate <$300 for it, In the uk the formula is Â£160 so I'm going to say its going to be around the Â£240ish range, give or take


----------



## kev_b

This is the case I want to pair it with.


----------



## nvidiagamer

I love that Lian LI case!!! It's amazing! I love the Crosshair IV as well, just an amazing mobo.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
This is the case I want to pair it with.









as usual you put me to shame with my sad little scout project







.

that thing will look KILLER with some red LED fans and an 5970 or 2


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


as usual you put me to shame with my sad little scout project







.

that thing will look KILLER with some red LED fans and an 5970 or 2










 I have a Scout to, they are not sad!


----------



## Forsaken1

Just getting started.Push'in pi 1m for now.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have a Scout to, they are not sad!










i know you do . you were all over the board a few months ago... and they are grate but mine is in a bunch of pieces atm







(reactor project)

SO any way more on topic. i talked to a friend that works at a local computer store and they are expecting word on the extremes in a couple days. but he cant give any prove any thing







but hes thinking they will MSRP at about 300 (+ or - 20 ish)


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken1*


Just getting started.Push'in pi 1m for now.



















nice but only 2.1ghz north bridge?

and is that 4.4 stable?


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


I thnk I already know the answer but if I crossfire 2 5870's I won't be able to fit my sound card in there will I? The 16x is only on the top two correct?


I have the same worry, but all the photos I've seen show the top and the 3rd (not second) PCIE ports to be X16 (although the bit-tech review tells a different story).

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_i...formula-6b.jpg

So, top to bottom, we have PCIE X16_1, then PCI, then PCIE X8/X1_2, then PCI, then PCIE X16/X8_3 and finally X4_4. So, if I crossfire two 5850s, I presume I could use either the lower PCI or the 2nd PCIE port, depending on the fact if I keep my X-FI Extreme Music or go for some PCIE card (e.g. like Xonar Essence STX).

BTW, though I don't think it offers much more than M4A89GTD PRO (or whatever is the name of the regular board), especially for about 50% more money. But, it most certainly DOES LOOK AWESOME; I've been waiting for a board like this for like forever so I'm buying this one for sure. Finally a worthy (well, more like worthy-looking







) replacement for my M2N-SLI Deluxe. M4A89GTD Pro looks plain awful IMHO (reminds me more of some ugly Gigabyte board rather than an Asus one).

Then I just need some red-coloured Ripjaws RAM and the Fortress FT-02 case and I'm set. Not sure about the CPU cooler, though..


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


9 days that some slow delivery times


It's going to Winnipeg, Canada from Edison, NJ. And UPS picked a seriously weird shipping route...New Jersey to Oregon to Manitoba. /facepalm...why not just drop it off here since they are passing by anyway.


----------



## Flash333

Hey Stricker36 you said that your friend works at a computer store? And did he say that extremes will be coming to stores in a few days or did he say that he will hear news about the extremes in a few days?

Im dying over here without a mobo!!! LOL I have pretty much all the other parts except the ram: X4 965 Black Edition, XFX 5970 Black Edition, Noctua D14 cpu cooler, Thermaltake Element V Case, Corsair H1000W psu, Western Digital 2T, BUT I HAVE NOTHING TO PLUG IT ALL INTO!!!









Any info will help







so i dont loose it over here!


----------



## Kvjavs

This was my first ROG board ever, and I am sold on the series now.

Especially the onboard sound, it rocks. I'm trippin' balls right now on how awesome it is.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flash333*


Hey Stricker36 you said that your friend works at a computer store? And did he say that extremes will be coming to stores in a few days or did he say that he will hear news about the extremes in a few days?

Im dying over here without a mobo!!! LOL I have pretty much all the other parts except the ram: X4 965 Black Edition, XFX 5970 Black Edition, Noctua D14 cpu cooler, Thermaltake Element V Case, Corsair H1000W psu, Western Digital 2T, BUT I HAVE NOTHING TO PLUG IT ALL INTO!!!









Any info will help







so i dont loose it over here!










they are expecting news on them. the store has an order for 20 of them in (one with my name on it







) and they got a letter today saying that they should be on the look out for "upcoming news" what ever that means









EDIT: if i were to venture a guess i would say it probably has something to do with the lack of press release with regards to the extreme version dates and specs and prices


----------



## Flash333

Thanx for clarifying Striker. Do you by chance have a guess at the time frame we are looking at here? A week before I can order too?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flash333*


Thanx for clarifying Striker. Do you by chance have a guess at the time frame we are looking at here? A week before I can order too?


i honestly dont have any idea.... you guys know what i know

i think the reason they got any thing from Asus is that like half the staff want the board for their rigs and they have pre orders on a couple more and the management keeps sending letters and e-mails asking about them


----------



## Flash333

LOL Alright, but just so you guys know what Im working with right now; the processing power of my setup is not that far from a calculator :s I have here a Pentium 4 2.8Ghz (Yes, that old dinosaur!) Radeon 9800 Pro (if you can even remember this bad boy), 1 Gig of crap ram, ZERO cooling and a green case that looks like a coffin! :O

Out of everyone here I think I need the upgrade the most


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
LOL Alright, but just so you guys know what Im working with right now; the processing power of my setup is not that far from a calculator :s I have here a Pentium 4 2.8Ghz (Yes, that old dinosaur!) Radeon 9800 Pro (if you can even remember this bad boy), 1 Gig of crap ram, ZERO cooling and a green case that looks like a coffin! :O

Out of everyone here I think I need the upgrade the most









rong.... im on a 3 year old mac book









but still sorry i couldn't be of more help


----------



## Naturecannon

Anyones speakers popping when PC turns on/off, when recieving IM's etc.....?

Anyone know a fix? Issue is exactly like this for another MB ASUS has.

Driver issue









Getting a little annoying.

EDIT: Nevermind, Driver reinstall resolved the issue









EDIT 2: Still popping


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
Anyones speakers popping when PC turns on/off, when recieving IM's etc.....?

Anyone know a fix? Issue is exactly like this for another MB ASUS has.

Driver issue









Getting a little annoying.

EDIT: Nevermind, Driver reinstall resolved the issue









EDIT 2: Still popping

Haven't had any audio problems, just sweet ear sex in Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## kasuza

Core Speed:3933Mhz
Multiplier:16
Bus Speed: 245.8Mhz
HT Link:2212.4Mhz

Bios Version: 0602.

Need help to O.C this CPU over 4Ghz!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kasuza*


Core Speed:3933Mhz
Multiplier:16
Bus Speed: 245.8Mhz
HT Link:2212.4Mhz

Bios Version: 0602.

Need help to O.C this CPU over 4Ghz!!!


try a higher multi / lower bus speed.


----------



## SystemTech

When are the ROG guys going to learn!!!! Why are they sooo stupid with their designs!!!

Picture this, The Extreme board, has barbs on it so you can just plug in your hoses and link it right into your water loop. Why are they so dumb, Gigabyte has it right with their new udp7(something like that) and i saw a MSI board a few years ago with it. How perfect would if fit into the Extreme board, how much better would it be if it came with a full coverage waterblock as standard. They can still cover it and so on so that it can be cooled sufficiently passively, but works beautifully when you link it into your loop. WHY HAVE THEY NOT DONE IT YET!!!!


----------



## ghost28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


1090T > Marriage



you guys are killing me....























for me divorce=NO$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.....























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*




I came


Me too......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


This is the case I want to pair it with.










i am going to pair my board with my current HAF932 after a few mods but if i had the coin for a new case this Lianli would be my choice....sooooo hot looking.....


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey. I'm going to buy one too, along with the Phenom 1090T.









Do you think the Mugen 2 combined with 2 Ultra Kaze Push/Pull will be fine with those too ? Cooling power etc.


----------



## Flash333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Anyones speakers popping when PC turns on/off, when recieving IM's etc.....?

Anyone know a fix? Issue is exactly like this for another MB ASUS has.

Driver issue









Getting a little annoying.

EDIT: Nevermind, Driver reinstall resolved the issue









EDIT 2: Still popping


You should try and troubleshoot the problem. Plug the speakers into another computer, if they stop popping then its your motherboard, if they still pop then its the speakers and take it from there,


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Anyones speakers popping when PC turns on/off, when recieving IM's etc.....?

Anyone know a fix? Issue is exactly like this for another MB ASUS has.

Driver issue









Getting a little annoying.

EDIT: Nevermind, Driver reinstall resolved the issue









EDIT 2: Still popping


Did you do a clean reinstall when you got the motherboard? If not, do that.


----------



## synapse

Hey guys, haven't been around for a couple days, been working on the rig!

I've got her up and running, albit not with all the hardware she'll have finished (then again, who gets it all in one shot?!). Case is an NZXT hades, cut out a 120mm hole in the bottom of the case to mount the rad for the h50 mod in push\\pull with 3000 RPM Kaze's. Mounted an old kaze controller on the side of the res\\fans, for controlling their loudness issuess when not OCed.

Threw a red led bar on the side spliced into the fan wires, so i can controll both the brightness and speed of the 200mm fan on the side of the case via the front panel.

Here are the specs!

Case: NZXT Hades (cooling and handles mod)
Cpu: 1090T (got her up to 4.0 atm, <55 C, full load)
Cooler: Corsair H50 Mod (micro res, push pull w\\ 3000rmp Kaze's)
Ram: A-data 2000x (running at 1800mhz, 7-8-8-22 atm)
Mobo: (you know







)
Cooling: Exhaust: 2xEnermax Magma & 1xKaze 3000, Intake:Cpu cooler & 2x200mm NZXTs.
Gpu: Nvidia 8800GT








HDD: POS Seagate









I think thats it, im still tinkering atm. I really need an SSD, its driving me crazy! What do you guys think, so far it seems to be cooling fairly well, but this is my first time going for a decent overclock. Where should i stop in terms of temp? I was thinking 55 at full load would be safe for use at all times, but id like some experience on the subject!

Im running the h50 as an intake right now, as either way i can run alot of air though the case. Seems my core temps are floating around 33 C, cpu at about 48 C. Ive heard that 62 C is the shutdown temp for the 1090T, im assuming that is for the cpu temp, and not core temps? Someone feel free to clairify for me







.










































































Wee!


----------



## pnkspdr

Looks nice


----------



## Squirrel

That's alot of exhaust fans, where are they all located?

I like the color theme of the case with the LED bars. Which brand did you use? Do they give off a fair amount of heat or do they stay relative cool?


----------



## synapse

For the exhaust fans, the two top vents were obvious choices for the enermax combo, as i can't fit a 38mm fan in there (i could have went to a 140mm, but the cfm difference is negligible). I could however JUST fit in a 38mm kaze on the back exhaust, it barely clears the 200mm side intake fan.
I used a single 12 Inch 2-wire red LED from logisis, it doesn't seem to get very hot, although I haven't really tested it. The UV tubes are cold cathodes from logisis as well, and they do emit a slight buzz, but that's expected from something that requires very high voltage. I wrapped the inverter in electrical tape, and put it on a separate rail. They are both very bright, and if I want everything to glow only UV, I have to turn the side fan\
ed led down to low. But that's why I set it up that way







!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synapse* 
For the exhaust fans, the two top vents were obvious choices for the enermax combo, as i can't fit a 38mm fan in there (i could have went to a 140mm, but the cfm difference is negligible). I could however JUST fit in a 38mm kaze on the back exhaust, it barely clears the 200mm side intake fan.
I used a single 12 Inch 2-wire red LED from logisis, it doesnâ€™t seem to get very hot, although I havenâ€™t really tested it. The UV tubes are cold cathodes from logisis as well, and they do emit a slight buzz, but thatâ€™s expected from something that requires very high voltage. I wrapped the inverter in electrical tape, and put it on a separate rail. They are both very bright, and if I want everything to glow only UV, I have to turn the side fan\
ed led down to low. But thatâ€™s why I set it up that way







!

Sexy case you have there. Makes me want to dump my Antec 900 for some NZXT one, but then I remember the hassle of setting up the H50 and I cry.

I wish the H50 had an easier way to snap on like how my Zalman 8700 did. you just slide a bracket between it, push down, bam. Done. Used the AMD retention bracket, no twisting, tightening screws, etc etc.

I need a sexier case to compliment the motherboard though, so HAF 922, NZXT Tempest, or Apevia X-Cruiser 2.

Decisions decisions. Or I could just buy some damn cold cathodes and put my LED fans back in, I got no LEDs right now on my case.


----------



## synapse

Something i didn't understand when installing the H50, was why i couldn't use the stock back plate that came with the crosshair IV, but i went with what the manual said, regardless. Perhaps one day i'll change it if someone convinces me otherwise, it isn't that big of a hassle. Oh, forgot to give you a cpuz\\prime95\\everest shot of what im running atm. Still tinkering


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Sexy case you have there. Makes me want to dump my Antec 900 for some NZXT one, but then I remember the hassle of setting up the H50 and I cry.

I wish the H50 had an easier way to snap on like how my Zalman 8700 did. you just slide a bracket between it, push down, bam. Done. Used the AMD retention bracket, no twisting, tightening screws, etc etc.

I need a sexier case to compliment the motherboard though, so HAF 922, NZXT Tempest, or Apevia X-Cruiser 2.

Decisions decisions. Or I could just buy some damn cold cathodes and put my LED fans back in, I got no LEDs right now on my case.

storm scout?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
storm scout?

Not sure, thinking about it. Just curious on how good the cable management is for that vs. the Tempest or HAF922...

Just saw the Hades on the shell shocker deal for Newegg too, unfortunately I have to get that or cancel my pre-order for Age of Conan: Rise of the Godslayer.

Guess I'll have to wait for a new case


----------



## fl0w3n

where the hell is the extreme?!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Not sure, thinking about it. Just curious on how good the cable management is for that vs. the Tempest or HAF922...

Just saw the Hades on the shell shocker deal for Newegg too, unfortunately I have to get that or cancel my pre-order for Age of Conan: Rise of the Godslayer.

Guess I'll have to wait for a new case









the cable management in my scout is pretty good actually. if you want an info overload check out the CMSSC board.

link in my sig









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
where the hell is the extreme?!

^^^^^ this^^^^


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

^^^^^ this^^^^


----------



## kev_b

I caved in this morning and bought the Armorsuit PC-P50R instead of waiting on the PC-8FIR to come out.
I just wanted to see what my new board will look like in this case when I get it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I caved in this morning and bought the Armorsuit PC-P50R instead of waiting on the PC-8FIR to come out.
I just wanted to see what my new board will look like in this case when I get it.









and its freeking gorgeous!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


and its freeking gorgeous!

















 The colors do go good together.


----------



## crazycuz2k

You can add me to the club. Just ordered my ch iv formula today.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I caved in this morning and bought the Armorsuit PC-P50R instead of waiting on the PC-8FIR to come out.
I just wanted to see what my new board will look like in this case when I get it.









does the case come in that color or is that custom powder coating?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
does the case come in that color or is that custom powder coating?

It comes in that colour


----------



## Bi2on

Hi guys,

I just finished putting together my rig this morning.
I'll post more info after I get home tonight and and start pushing it ...









I guess I'm a proud member of The Club







...
I probably will switch to the Extreme once it's available.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Just a heads up to people pictures = proof....then you will be added to the list

-Foxy


----------



## raisethe3

Lol, that's funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Just a heads up to people *pictures = proof....then you will be added to the list*

-Foxy


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Just a heads up to people pictures = proof....then you will be added to the list

-Foxy


 Picture in the box still or in a case?


----------



## Bi2on

All right ...























































Here we got it ladies and gentlemen ...


----------



## tazz63

Hi everyone,
I'm in the process of getting everything setup and I just got into the bios trying to get things in the proper order. I was wondering if anyone is running a raid setup yet? I'll be working on my raid 0 tonight, I looked quickly at it last night while being dog tired and everything started to blend together but anyways this is a different raid setup than I'm used to, I have only had one other, so just looking for some tips.


----------



## girass

So, I’ve read a few reviews on the CH4 Formula, and it appears to have the same voltage measure points, The same connectors (minus Bluetooth i-ROG and extra 2 SATA 3gbps connectors), the only difference are the dual bios chips, expansion slot layout, heat sink layout and the most important, better power conditioning with Super ML capacitors. However, I DONT want Bluetooth i-ROG, more SATA ports and am not planning on over clocking with DIce or LN2; so the higher performance power conditioning is also useless to me, also the larger form factor might be an issue. So this is kind of aimed at the rest of you wanting to wait the extra month or so for the extreme, the main reason I wanted it is because of the sexy look. Considering what you’re getting for the extra money; smaller heat sinks and better ln2 over clocking and dual bios, which by the way will be immature for the first few weeks after is released (bios). I’m beginning to wonder why I should sacrifice another month of time as well as some of that months wage for such little gain, please feel free to discuss this. Also, tell me if i am mistaken in any way or if I've forgotten any other pro for the CH4 Extreme.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Picture in the box still or in a case?


Either, what ever is easier for the said person in question, Its just because anyone can say they have one even if they don't If you catch my drift.

-Foxy


----------



## Korak

I just order Asus Crosshair IV Formula -mobo. It should come next week.

I will add pictures when getting it.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
Hi everyone,
I'm in the process of getting everything setup and I just got into the bios trying to get things in the proper order. I was wondering if anyone is running a raid setup yet? I'll be working on my raid 0 tonight, I looked quickly at it last night while being dog tired and everything started to blend together but anyways this is a different raid setup than I'm used to, I have only had one other, so just looking for some tips.

Hey tazz,

i've already setup a Raid-0 matrix for my secondary storage solution.
I've got Intel SSD running as main drive and 2 WD Caviars in Raid-0 for the secondary. Let me know if You need any help.


----------



## Gage

Man if i could sell my crosshair III i would so get one of these


----------



## Unforsaken92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *girass*


So, Iâ€™ve read a few reviews on the CH4 Formula, and it appears to have the same voltage measure points, The same connectors (minus Bluetooth i-ROG and extra 2 SATA 3gbps connectors), the only difference are the dual bios chips, expansion slot layout, heat sink layout and the most important, better power conditioning with Super ML capacitors. However, I DONT want Bluetooth i-ROG, more SATA ports and am not planning on over clocking with DIce or LN2; so the higher performance power conditioning is also useless to me, also the larger form factor might be an issue. So this is kind of aimed at the rest of you wanting to wait the extra month or so for the extreme, the main reason I wanted it is because of the sexy look. Considering what youâ€™re getting for the extra money; smaller heat sinks and better ln2 over clocking and dual bios, which by the way will be immature for the first few weeks after is released (bios). Iâ€™m beginning to wonder why I should sacrifice another month of time as well as some of that months wage for such little gain, please feel free to discuss this. Also, tell me if i am mistaken in any way or if I've forgotten any other pro for the CH4 Extreme.


From what I have read, this seems about right. Using the Formula, people have been able to push the new AMD X6 1090T from the stock 3.2 up to 4.1 with the stock cooler and 4.6 with a good air setup. Unless there is some vital piece of information that hasn't been shared, the Formula is more than enough. Also, the Extreme is going to cost about what a good Intel board will run you. AMD wins out for price to performance; IMO it seems hard to justify getting the higher end board for anything less than extreme overclocking or if you really need that Bluetooth or the extra Sata ports.

On another note, I heard that these boards will have the ability to interface via USB with another system, so you can access board settings while the system is running. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Bi2on

Unforsaken92,

you are correct about the USB connection. The iROG Connect is what it's called and it's supported by Formula (I would say Extreme as well). It's a separate USB port on the back plate. They also supplied a dedicated USB cable for that with mobo.


----------



## kev_b

Here's my picture proof Foxy.


----------



## Squirrel

God, I'm so jealous. I want mine to finally arrive!!


----------



## tazz63

here's mine


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I finally got one. It's up and running pretty good with my 1090T.

The Crosshair III that I have has problems with it's latest bios with the 1090T, so I had to buy the IV version.

It looks sweet,

Benchmarks pic:


----------



## Flash333

Im dying over here to get the Extreme, but Im starting to think it might be not worth it... Anyone else in the same boat here? Should I wait or just get the Formula?


----------



## Disturbed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
Im dying over here to get the Extreme, but Im starting to think it might be not worth it... Anyone else in the same boat here? Should I wait or just get the Formula?

I'm still torn over the CrossHair IV Extreme or Gigabyte's 890FX-UD7, I hate waiting so long.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
Im dying over here to get the Extreme, but Im starting to think it might be not worth it... Anyone else in the same boat here? Should I wait or just get the Formula?

same I'm waiting for the extreme but if asus don't hurry up and release a BIOS that works with the 1090t for the formula III, im just going to buy the formula IV


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I finally got one. It's up and running pretty good with my 1090T.

The Crosshair III that I have has problems with it's latest bios with the 1090T, so I had to buy the IV version.

It looks sweet,

Benchmarks pic:










Hey MrTOOSHORT,

one question. What voltage is you NB on running @ 3000MHz?
It seems on this Screen that you got Cool'n';Quiet on? Did you get it to turn off permanently? I have the same MOBO/CPU config and seems like turning it off in BIOS doesn't do the trick.

Also about the Extreme version ...
well, I was waiting for it, and I still am. But once I saw 1090T and The Formula on newegg I just couldn't resist. So now I'm on formula that will be for sale right after the Extreme comes out









Patience my friends









Cheers!


----------



## Salvo210

I received mine yesterday(Crosshair IV Formula)...simply put, well worth the money. High, High quality stuff. I pat the box every time we cross paths. Waiting for a 5970 to complete build.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salvo210* 
I received mine yesterday(Crosshair IV Formula)...simply put, well worth the money. High, High quality stuff. I pat the box every time we cross paths. Waiting for a 5970 to complete build.

Don't tease us...show us some pics....Then you can be added to owners list

Also edited signature so its not "as in your face"


----------



## raisethe3

Trust me, patience. I am still on the brink as well. Trying to figure out whether to go with 790FX or 890FX either ASUS or Gigabyte too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


same I'm waiting for the extreme but if asus don't hurry up and release a BIOS that works with the 1090t for the formula III, im just going to buy the formula IV


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Trust me, patience. I am still on the brink as well. Trying to figure out whether to go with 790FX or 890FX either ASUS or Gigabyte too.

890FX and gigaisfartooblueandyukkybyte I mean ASUS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey MrTOOSHORT,

one question. What voltage is you NB on running @ 3000MHz? 
It seems on this Screen that you got Cool'n';Quiet on? Did you get it to turn off permanently? I have the same MOBO/CPU config and seems like turning it off in BIOS doesn't do the trick.

Also about the Extreme version ...
well, I was waiting for it, and I still am. But once I saw 1090T and The Formula on newegg I just couldn't resist. So now I'm on formula that will be for sale right after the Extreme comes out









Patience my friends









Cheers!


1.3v on the NB, but it itsn't stable at that speed, still need to tweak.

I have another 1090T that I need to test out in a bit before I take one back to the store.

Yes cool and quiet is stuck on no matter what you do.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


1.3v on the NB, but it itsn't stable at that speed, still need to tweak.

I have another 1090T that I need to test out in a bit before I take one back to the store.

Yes cool and quiet is stuck on no matter what you do.










1.3V

damn ... and I was scared to death to go up from 1.2 ...
is there any way to monitor NB temp ? other than sticking your finger in the case and checking if it burns already ?







I got a NZXT fan controller with 5 thermal diodes which i'm only using one, but how the hell should i stick one in there









BTW ... doeas anyone know what's the maximum speed of CoolerMaster Excalibur fan ??? I got 2 of them on my H50 (push'n'pull) and hooked up to mentioned NZXT controller. And it let's me only set them @ 1900RPM max ... i'm wondering if it isn't slowing them down and if hooking them up to MOBO or directly to power line would give better effects ???

Anyways ... I'll be home in few hours ... (decided to go to the casino right after work for a little bit ... got to save some money for the crosshair IV extreme ... who knows, maybe- winner winner chicken dinner !) to play some more with settings


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


1.3v on the NB, but it itsn't stable at that speed, still need to tweak.

I have another 1090T that I need to test out in a bit before I take one back to the store.

Yes cool and quiet is stuck on no matter what you do.


have you tried the latest BIOS 0707...??


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*









1.3V

damn ... and I was scared to death to go up from 1.2 ...
is there any way to monitor NB temp ? other than sticking your finger in the case and checking if it burns already ?







I got a NZXT fan controller with 5 thermal diodes which i'm only using one, but how the hell should i stick one in there










isn't there some space between the fins on the heatsink? that's where i put mine on my old mainboard...not sure whether they'd fit in the CH4 heatsink though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


have you tried the latest BIOS 0707...??


I've just put in bios 0707 and have confirmed that Cool & Quiet is off and no more throttling is occuring.

http://sf3d.pp.fi/CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-0707.zip


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Trust me, patience. I am still on the brink as well. Trying to figure out whether to go with 790FX or 890FX either ASUS or Gigabyte too.


The Crosshair IV is more than worth it.

Besides, the 790FX, although a great chip set, will probably start to lack as much attention as the 890FX will when it comes to updates. 890FX is the way to go for the now and the future.


----------



## TheCh3F

Benching it on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## [email protected]'D

very nice looking forward to the results


----------



## Swiftes

Hmm looking lush indeed.

Foxtrot, get on steam!


----------



## tazz63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


have you tried the latest BIOS 0707...??


BIOS 0707? Where are you guys finding this?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


BIOS 0707? Where are you guys finding this?


http://www.mediafire.com/?z2q0mx5tzhm<*<<0707 BIOS*


----------



## TheCh3F

Threw these settings together before hitting the sack last night. I noticed too that I CPUz was only recognizing one DIMM so I gotta trouble shoot whats up. Hope one of my Ripjaws isn't dead.

*edit:* the droop on this board takes me back to my DFI P35 days... scary!


----------



## [email protected]'D

nice going for 4.1+ at all


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


nice going for 4.1+ at all


U kidding? I hope to hit 5GHz but we'll see.

I still need to tweak my NB and HT as well as tighten down on my volts a touch. I am really turned off by the droop I've seen though and I refuse to use LLC as I saw some huge flux's in my vcore.









*EDIT:* confirmed... RIP one of my Ripjaws


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
U kidding? I hope to hit 5GHz but we'll see.

I still need to tweak my NB and HT as well as tighten down on my volts a touch. I am really turned off by the droop I've seen though and I refuse to use LLC as I saw some huge flux's in my vcore.









*EDIT:* confirmed... RIP one of my Ripjaws









5ghz FTW, and ouch RMA that bad boy


----------



## tazz63

I see Asus released bios 0701 beta, improve the stability of certain hard drives. anyone know which hard drives this affects?


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
I see Asus released bios 0701 beta, improve the stability of certain hard drives. anyone know which hard drives this affects?

Dont know but look a page back at MrTOOSHORT's post. He posted the more recent 0707 bios.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Dont know but look a page back at MrTOOSHORT's post. He posted the more recent 0707 bios.


so did I


----------



## Bi2on

I saw the new 701 beta yesterday and right after that i read about the 707 here. Had a doubt about it's origin since it's not on ASUS'es website, but since the EZ Bios Update tool has a validation option i went ahead and tried it.

I can confirm that ...

Cool'n'Quiet finally went away ... no more 800MHz clocks and no more throttling
Turbo core can be disabled (that was already fixex in ... 602 i think?)
all in all the BIOS is legit, up and working

thanks for posting it guys !


----------



## tazz63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Dont know but look a page back at MrTOOSHORT's post. He posted the more recent 0707 bios.


I see the 0707 bios you guys posted and I did a quick google search on Asus 0707 bios and the only thing I came up with is: Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Motherboard BIOS Update 0707. I was just wondering where it came from, is it a bios that somebody tweaked to use on this board. Just wondering.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


I see the 0707 bios you guys posted and I did a quick google search on Asus 0707 bios and the only thing I came up with is: Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Motherboard BIOS Update 0707. I was just wondering where it came from, is it a bios that somebody tweaked to use on this board. Just wondering.


good question I know it came from xtremesystems but apart from that I don't know, and It works well so........


----------



## [email protected]'D

Sold my crosshair III, crosshair IV here I come


----------



## Hadakajime

Based on some images I retrieved here:

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-11...V-formula.html

I guestimate the extreme's dimensions are approximately 305 X 270 mm.

I have compiled a transition of the 2 images. (sorry about it being 3.6mb)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raisethe3

Get the Extreme!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Sold my crosshair III, crosshair IV here I come


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Get the Extreme!


I know but I'm sick of waiting.....lol


----------



## raisethe3

Lol, look at me. I am still waiting. Trying to figure out which I want. There's so many to choose from.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I know but I'm sick of waiting.....lol


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Lol, look at me. I am still waiting. Trying to figure out which I want. There's so many to choose from.

too true


----------



## raisethe3

Oh, btw, I see you sold your CHF III. Congrats!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


too true


----------



## fssbzz

nice one.i will probably join here pretty soon.
3 question
when is the release of the Xtreme?
and what is the different btw Xtreme and Formula?
are the Xtreme Board XL-ATX? or normal ATX 12x9.6 like Formula.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


nice one.i will probably join here pretty soon.
3 question
when is the release of the Xtreme?
and what is the different btw Xtreme and Formula?
are the Xtreme Board XL-ATX? or normal ATX 12x9.6 like Formula.


Th Extreme is bigger than the Formula, I think reviews said it was almost the size of EX-ATX...


----------



## Striker36

and i supposedly has a few more options for overclocking a couple SATA3 ports and a USB3 port or 2

as well as being just a tad smaller than an E-ATX board (i think its right around an ATX-XL size but i could be mistaken.

their is a graphic on the previous page comparing the two

i just want to know when its hitting the market.. i want to stick one in my scout


----------



## Flash333

Everyone wants to know when its hitting the market, but no one does. I have been combing google and other forums and nothing so far.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Th Extreme is bigger than the Formula, I think reviews said it was almost the size of EX-ATX...


i will just get the formula then instead of waiting for the Xtreme.because it probably wont fit into my CM storm sniper


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


i will just get the formula then instead of waiting for the Xtreme.because it probably wont fit into my CM storm sniper


and here i am planing to shoe horn it into a scout


----------



## freedumb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Benching it on Sunday/Monday.










is that second card on the last pci slot? (the single x4 only slot?)


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freedumb* 
is that second card on the last pci slot? (the single x4 only slot?)

Might be 3rd. 1st and 3rd are for the x16/x16 crossfire.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Might be 3rd. 1st and 3rd are for the x16/x16 crossfire.


you are 110% right*I think*, surely using a dual slot card in the last pci-e lane would block all of the ports/ power buttons at the bottom of the motherboard.....


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Might be 3rd. 1st and 3rd are for the x16/x16 crossfire.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freedumb*


is that second card on the last pci slot? (the single x4 only slot?)


That's the 3rd slot for sure, The last slot wouldn't show all those cool lil buttons on the bottom of the Crosshair IV


----------



## Weedvender

Let me get this straight:

16X
8X
16X
4X

?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weedvender*


Let me get this straight:

16X
8X
16X
4X

?


when u run 2 card 1,3,5 slot any 2 slot of that will run at x16,x16,x1
when u run tri fire. 1,3,5 slot all running. is x16,x16,x8


----------



## Hadakajime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


are the Xtreme Board XL-ATX? or normal ATX 12x9.6 like Formula.


gosh, i just posted a comparison gif on the page before









I have measured the image sizes in photoshop and estimate the extreme to have dimensions of approx:

*305 * 270 mm*

I started by setting the canvas to the ATX measurements, and stretching the images to fit. I then extended the canvas till it matched the extreme edition, and got the new measurement.

XL-ATX has the wrong dimensions for this image. Have a look at Wikipedia XL-ATX. It is longer, not wider. I wish it was XL-ATX though. Much better case compatibility if it was. Such as Antec 902 - it caters for 8 expansion cards.

Anyone else have an Antec 902 and wanting to get the extreme? I think it may fit, but will be very tight with the SATA ports, etc. Plus cable management will be severely impeded. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

I may try to get some measurements on my currently zombie-902 at home. (previous MB's BIOS had a heart attack)

Lastly, based on my gif, I find it interesting that the I/O ports and last PCIE slot are in very much identical positions.

---








Zombie awareness month


----------



## Weedvender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
when u run 2 card 1,3,5 slot any 2 slot of that will run at x16,x16,x1
when u run tri fire. 1,3,5 slot all running. is x16,x16,x8

5 slot?


----------



## urbanshaft

5th slot includin the pci slots


----------



## [email protected]'D

Ah well I was sick of waiting and waiting..and waiting for asus to make a good CH III BIOS soo....


----------



## pnkspdr

I'm going to buy one this week! The Formula.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnkspdr* 
I'm going to buy one this week! The Formula.

Can someone tell me if there is a Crossfire bridge in the box ?
Cos somehow my XFX 5770 XXX didn't got one in their box.

Hey pnkspdr.

first congrats on a great choice









... and to answer your question YES there is a CrossFire bridge cable in the box.

Cheers !


----------



## morphus1

Well, Its been a while since i posted here







got a dud of 955 and some ****y reaper ram coupled with my ftx mobo well i couldnt overclock nothing







went from a ripper of a x3 (720) to a crappy 955 which couldnt even pass prime at standard







but i digress

Just got my 5870 (vapor-x) and will, fingers crossed be getting my CH iv tomorrow!!!! still got the crappy 955 but looking into the x6 black.

Lets see what we can get there

PS LOOKS AWESOME!!


----------



## tazz63

ok, here's some pics of mine.


----------



## raisethe3

You're not getting the Extreme version?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Ah well I was sick of waiting and waiting..and waiting for asus to make a good CH III BIOS soo....


----------



## Flash333

Im still hanging in there :S The wait is soo painful though!


----------



## crazycuz2k

Woohoo just got mine. Will post pics


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


You're not getting the Extreme version?










until then the formula will do, I couldn't be bothered with the CHIII and no good BIOS


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Mine should be here on the 6th. I am excited since this is my first build. Just been reading alot about this board on here.


----------



## rubicsphere

Hey guys i want to see if i can get some opinions about my next water build. So i have the C4F on the way and the hold down for GTz+AM2 on the way too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=230458912558

Which i plan on painting flat black. I also have Gskill Ripjaws that i plan on painting flat black as well. What do you guys think for the tubing? I'm torn between UV red, Clear with UV Red or black dye, or White tubing? What you guys think any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubicsphere* 
Hey guys i want to see if i can get some opinions about my next water build. So i have the C4F on the way and the hold down for GTz+AM2 on the way too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=230458912558

Which i plan on painting flat black. I also have Gskill Ripjaws that i plan on painting flat black as well. What do you guys think for the tubing? I'm torn between UV red, Clear with UV Red or black dye, or White tubing? What you guys think any suggestions appreciated!

coloured tubing of your choice/white would look pretty sick and distilled water with a few drops of pt nuke....dye just destroys everything


----------



## rubicsphere

Here's a pic of my current sig rig. I have a ton of white tubing left so i was also thinking i'd go that route. I didnt want too much black or too much red.


----------



## zenkis15

Nice!

That looks clean.
I will say go with the white!!


----------



## rubicsphere

Cool Thanks guys! Ill be sure to show everyone when I finish. It may be a while I've got finals then the big scary MCAT this month.


----------



## hheemmpp

Just ordered my C4F so excited


----------



## rubicsphere

It's the wait that kills you...


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hheemmpp*


Just ordered my C4F so excited










Nice be sure to show pics







mine comes today


----------



## raisethe3

I am glad you sold it. Hope you enjoy the new board. I still have yet to decide one.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 







until then the formula will do, I couldn't be bothered with the CHIII and no good BIOS


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey Foxy.









I plan to buy the Crosshair 4 this week along with the 1090T. I want to use two 5770 on it over crossfire.

Do you know in which slots I have to place the 5770 on the Crosshair 4 to get the best performance ? Like to have both of them runnign at x16 if possible.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Hey Foxy.









I plan to buy the Crosshair 4 this week along with the 1090T. I want to use two 5770 on it over crossfire.

Do you know in which slots I have to place the 5770 on the Crosshair 4 to get the best performance ? Like to have both of them runnign at x16 if possible.


PCI-e slots 1 and 3 are ideal for 16x/16x and proper cooling.


----------



## pnkspdr

Is the crossfire bridge long enough for that ?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Is the crossfire bridge long enough for that ?


The mobo comes with one for that length.


----------



## pnkspdr

Ah ok sweet


----------



## zenkis15

CH4 is out of stock as of right now at newegg.
Man I cant decide which board to get the CH4, UD7, GD70, or M4A89TD PRO


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Hey Foxy.









I plan to buy the Crosshair 4 this week along with the 1090T. I want to use two 5770 on it over crossfire.

Do you know in which slots I have to place the 5770 on the Crosshair 4 to get the best performance ? Like to have both of them runnign at x16 if possible.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


PCI-e slots 1 and 3 are ideal for 16x/16x and proper cooling.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Is the crossfire bridge long enough for that ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


The mobo comes with one for that length.










I guess I don't have to answer this now lol.......

Ohh and sign me up for the owners list, oh hang on.....


----------



## r!g!dRoo$tEURr

got mine today... shiny! can i join the club?


----------



## navit

I too am about to get one of these boards. One question what is the best ram to use in it, Never bought ddr3 before so thanks for any suggestions









Foxy, that board look so sweet


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I too am about to get one of these boards. One question what is the best ram to use in it, Never bought ddr3 before so thanks for any suggestions









Foxy, that board look so sweet


Thanks man, and good ddr3 in my opinion would be this a few of my friends on here and in my clan are using it and they haven't had any complaints about it yet


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Thanks man, and good ddr3 in my opinion would be this a few of my friends on here and in my clan are using it and they haven't had any complaints about it yet


Thanks , I will give them a look


----------



## Korak

Can I join the club?



This board simply looks stunning.

Busy with the baby, so installing it later tonight.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


Can I join the club?



This board simply looks stunning.

Busy with the baby, so installing it later tonight.


yeah will add you in a sec just installing drivers etc....and whoops I managed to puncture a channel on my TFC rad


----------



## Reactions

Anybody know how this performs with CF 5870's versus an i7 930 with R3E.


----------



## zenkis15

Regarding the 6gb SATA, why are some Mobos still installing 3gb SATA if 6gb SATA its backwards compatible?


----------



## raisethe3

Good question.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


Regarding the 6gb SATA, why are some Mobos still installing 3gb SATA if 6gb SATA its backwards compatible?


----------



## [email protected]'D

added everyone to club I think and as I destroyed my good rad im back to using my crappy rs240 soo This is about as high as I want to go atm.....










Ignore the ram timings need to have a play about with them


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


added everyone to club I think and as I destroyed my good rad im back to using my crappy rs240 soo This is about as high as I want to go atm.....










Ignore the ram timings need to have a play about with them


very nice voltage on that 1090T.







very nice








overclock it to 4.5ghz.3200 NB


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
very nice voltage on that 1090T.







very nice








overclock it to 4.5ghz.3200 NB

Ohh I will try that.....Just need to order a new rad first LoL


----------



## Naturecannon

*New Bios 0801 tomorrow*

Quote:



BIOS 0801 will be released tomorrow. Some additional fine tuning for memory performance improvements, additional voltage tweaks on auto settings, additional voltage tweaks on core 0, and a few other items. Still working on HT/NB auto settings to clock past 2400MHz when HTT exceeds 240, right now you need to switch to manual clock settings on both. Also, additional fine tuning for Thuban power management is still coming. 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...4&postcount=61


I am not sure who Bingo13 is (maybe someone can fill me in) but I know he is affiliated with ASUS somehow and has been very accurate with his info regarding the C4F.

EDIT: Here it is


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
*New Bios 0801 tomorrow*

I am not sure who Bingo13 is (maybe someone can fill me in) but I know he is affiliated with ASUS somehow and has been very accurate with his info regarding the C4F.

EDIT: Here it is

Nice, you using this yet?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


i need help in this thread


.......It *Helps* if you add a question, not just a statement


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


i need help in this thread



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


.......It *Helps* if you add a question, not just a statement


And a link to the thread in question, although I'm assuming it's the thread in the link in your sig, which leads me to the question; why are you asking about which motherboard to get in the C4F thread when that isn't one of the motherboards on your list..?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
*New Bios 0801 tomorrow*

I am not sure who Bingo13 is (maybe someone can fill me in) but I know he is affiliated with ASUS somehow and has been very accurate with his info regarding the C4F.

EDIT: Here it is

Ask him where the hell the Extreme is then!


----------



## Swiftes

Yeah +1 for the linked ECO ram, got mine to crazy speeds and timings









Foxtrot, you better be online later, MW2 boi?


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Yeah +1 for the linked ECO ram, got mine to crazy speeds and timings










Swiftes... I just bought G.Skill 12800CL7D-4GB Eco mems. (7-8-7-24 1.35V)

Tips for the 7-7-7-21 1.5V? Just to add those volts and set timings? Simple as that?


----------



## Striker36

just ignore ahmedelbehery. hes a known spammer and troll. hes on his second or third "which is better" thread and as we all know those do nothing but start flame wars...


----------



## MeatRo

I just got through speaking with Asus, they told me that The Crosshair IV Extreme is the Formula. That the "extreme" tag is only used during crossover periods before the board is available. Once it becomes available, it's given the Formula tag.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeatRo* 
I just got through speaking with Asus, they told me that The Crosshair IV Extreme is the Formula. That the "extreme" tag is only used during crossover periods before the board is available. Once it becomes available, it's given the Formula tag.

than why are their two incredibly distinct layouts with VERY different coolers and features and button locations and such?

im going to call BS on that comment

EDIT: adding pictures from the OP.









*FORMULA*








*EXTREME*


----------



## [email protected]'D

it seems the thread is getting trolled a little bit

ahmedelbehery *reported*


----------



## MeatRo

I am not trolling. I was looking at the Crosshair IV Formula as I'm about to upgrade my computer. So I started trying to find a release date for the Extreme, I couldn't find one anywhere online and went to Asus and asked them.

Go to http://livesupport.asus.com and ask them for yourself..

Guest> I am wondering if you can tell me a release date for the Crosshair IV Extreme.
Rodolpho Leveroni> We dont have a released date for that particular product Sir.
Guest> But you do have that product? 
Rodolpho Leveroni> understand your inquired but we dont have that product avaliable here in the states.
Guest> But there is a Crosshair IV Extreme?
Rodolpho Leveroni> the board is called Crosshair IV Formula; that's how you can find that particualar board here in the states.
Guest> What about the Crosshair IV Extreme? 
Rodolpho Leveroni> Sir, is not such a product avaliable

....Call bullsh** on me.


----------



## TheCh3F

All i am reading is that the rep does not know the release date and that he is simply saying that its not yet available in the states.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatRo*


I am not trolling. I was looking at the Crosshair IV Formula as I'm about to upgrade my computer. So I started trying to find a release date for the Extreme, I couldn't find one anywhere online and went to Asus and asked them.

Go to http://livesupport.asus.com and ask them for yourself..

Guest> I am wondering if you can tell me a release date for the Crosshair IV Extreme.
Rodolpho Leveroni> We dont have a released date for that particular product Sir.
Guest> But you do have that product? 
Rodolpho Leveroni> understand your inquired but we dont have that product avaliable here in the states.
Guest> But there is a Crosshair IV Extreme?
Rodolpho Leveroni> the board is called Crosshair IV Formula; that's how you can find that particualar board here in the states.
Guest> What about the Crosshair IV Extreme? 
Rodolpho Leveroni> Sir, is not such a product avaliable

....Call bullsh** on me.


that doesn't say any thing more than that the product is not available in the states. NOT that it doesn't exist or that the formula is the extreme. if it was their would be no reason for the announcement 2 different board lay outs with different (and more advanced) features(see the pictures provided above and in the op)

in the tech industry its not uncommon for stuff like this to happen. they will introduce one slightly lower product to get real world feed back on it and then adjust the higher end stuff over a couple months and then throw out a better higher end product a couple months after.

now if you can find an actual press release on this then i will give you credit where it is due but at this point in time on quick IM session isint gonna do it for me

i just cant get past the 2 separate boards on display at CES or where ever. doesn't make seance that they would display 2 boards and only sell the cheaper of the two


----------



## MeatRo

Perhaps Chad was a little more clear.

Chad Ricker> How can I help you?
Guest> I would like to know the release date for the Crosshair IV Extreme, please. 
Guest> I am upgrading my computer, but I'd like to wait for that board to become available. 
Chad Ricker> There is no Extreme version of the Crosshair 4
Guest> Only the Formula? 
Chad Ricker> Yes.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


All i am reading is that the rep does not know the release date and that he is simply saying that its not yet available in the states.


I agree.....

*Fixed*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatRo*


Perhaps Chad was a little more clear.

Chad Ricker> How can I help you?
Guest> I would like to know the release date for the Crosshair IV Extreme, please. 
Guest> I am upgrading my computer, but I'd like to wait for that board to become available. 
Chad Ricker> There is no Extreme version of the Crosshair 4
Guest> Only the Formula? 
Chad Ricker> Yes.


Yes there isn't an extreme version released as yet, so obviously they are only going to tell you the formula is available as it is the only version of the crosshair family released so far


----------



## Striker36

i cant talk to them here at work (stupid network blockers) but if any of you could be so kind as to talk to them again and ask them not about dates or any of that (as its been done already) but about the overall status of the Extreme boards and when they say no such board exists ask them why if they dont exist they were showing them off at more than a couple consumer electronics show?

thanks in advance... i really want this board but im not going to get the formula just to find out in a few weeks that i was given bad information and i COULD have gotten the good one

-Striker36


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Yes there isn't an extreme version released as yet, so obviously they are only going to tell you the formula is available as it is the only version of the crosshair family released so far

Why was I quoted here?? My point was clearly made...


----------



## MeatRo

Sean Reck> Hello, how can I help you?
Guest> I would like to know the status of the Crosshair IV Extreme mainboard, pictured here: http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-02/20b.jpg
Sean Reck> That is a prototype board and may not ever see production. The Crosshair 4 Formula is already in production.

.....Waiting to be debunked.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Why was I quoted here?? My point was clearly made...


accident, I thought I replied to your quote but I didn't its now fixed.....


----------



## Forsaken1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


*New Bios 0801 tomorrow*

I am not sure who Bingo13 is (maybe someone can fill me in) but I know he is affiliated with ASUS somehow and has been very accurate with his info regarding the C4F.

EDIT: Here it is


My gut tells me







.Bingo13 is Tony ocz.A great asset to th oc community.A bios ram guru amongst other talents.


----------



## Flash333

I have talked on live chat and on the phone with ASUS just now (BTW they are slow as hell) they did not give me any indication that the Extreme does not exist. They only said they do not have release info and do not have any specs on the board until it is officially released. So people, you can stop freaking out.

Anyone is more than welcome to try and probe more info from them:
http://asuswiki.asus.com/usaSupport/...e_Support#MBCS

on the phone, you can pretend to be a distributor, maybe they will give you more info than the general public.


----------



## MeatRo

Read my last post. The Extreme version was a prototype and as of now, they have no plans to move it into production. Could it be available sometime in the future? Sure. Is it available now? No. Do they plan to make it available? Not at this time.

I never said it doesn't exist. You can look at the pictures and tell that... It says "Crosshair IV Extreme" right there on the board. So obviously it exists.


----------



## raisethe3

The dude keeps making threads about Motherboard choices. And he kept PMing me. Annoying little prick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
it seems the thread is getting trolled a little bit

ahmedelbehery *reported*


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


The dude keeps making threads about Motherboard choices. And he kept PMing me. Annoying little prick.


yeah I'm just ignoring them now


----------



## Flash333

The customer supports rep saying the Extreme is a "prototype" and may not ever see productions sounds a little iffy. Essentially every board is a prototype until it is released, I don't think Sean Reck from ASUS knows what he is talking about, but who am I to judge, we'll find out eventually.


----------



## alexp999

Should of joined this forum earlier, lol.

Got my Formula on 20th April. Anything I need to do in order to prove my entry into the club?


----------



## MeatRo

Oh well, no matter what is said, you guys are just going to argue it up and down because it's not what you want to hear.

Bottom line is, 4 different customer service and tech support reps have told me basically the same thing.

So the only conclusion I can draw from this is.. Let's sit here hoping and wishing the Extreme is released soon. Try to fill your hand up with hope and wishes.. Hold your other hand out and start pooping in it, let me know which hand fills up first.

Have a good one.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexp999*


Should of joined this forum earlier, lol.

Got my Formula on 20th April. Anything I need to do in order to prove my entry into the club?










pictures


----------



## alexp999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
pictures









Hope this is enough









http://www.techngaming.com/content/review/61

(my site btw)


----------



## raisethe3

Very nice!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexp999*


Hope this is enough









http://www.techngaming.com/content/review/61

(my site btw)


----------



## Flash333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatRo*


Oh well, no matter what is said, you guys are just going to argue it up and down because it's not what you want to hear.

Bottom line is, 4 different customer service and tech support reps have told me basically the same thing.

So the only conclusion I can draw from this is.. Let's sit here hoping and wishing the Extreme is released soon. Try to fill your hand up with hope and wishes.. Hold your other hand out and start pooping in it, let me know which hand fills up first.

Have a good one.


Rough words will make me cry!!!!!









Damn it, FINE IM BUYNG THE FORMULA RIGHT NOW!







... *sigh* might have to buy the extreme later on ... if its comes out ... oh well, gonna have to take a couple of extra shifts


----------



## Naturecannon

I would imagine this is partial reason why we have not seen the extreme yet.

Motherboard makers experiencing tight supply of AMD new southbridge

Those of you asking ASUS reps about the Extreme will hear nothing, all they do is sit in front of the computer, type in extreme and tell you it don't exist because they don't see it in the database.


----------



## Flash333

Well the Formula is on the way to my house. Want to get Crucial SSD C300 but its sooooo pricy!







, maybe a blue ray burner too ... I just never know when to stop :s


----------



## Hadakajime

Measured my antec 902, and it looks like it can take MB up to about 28cm wide, but you'd have to use the 90Â° SATA cables


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

I just receive mine today. Very nice manual. I will probably have to read it three times to understand it but im sure I will manage.


----------



## [email protected]'D

all new people added


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Thank you [email protected]'D


----------



## zenkis15

Damn, I just realized the CH4 doesnt have IDE which means I can't use my existing DVD player and my DVD burner.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Pewterschmidt* 
Thank you [email protected]'D

haha Call me Foxy, and no problem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Damn, I just realized the CH4 doesnt have IDE which means I can't use my existing DVD player and my DVD burner.









Problem Solved


----------



## raisethe3

Genius!! Didn't know they come up with something like that!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
haha Call me Foxy, and no problem

Problem Solved


----------



## zenkis15

Wow Cool! +Rep


----------



## Squirrel

God...getting mine finally tomorrow!!! Can't wait!







Wish that stupid ncix had sent my keyboard out right away after processing...not let it sit there for 4 days. Now I have to use some 8 year old keyboard (i sold the one i was using this week) with my new machine until next tuesday







MEH!! Very excited nonetheless!!


----------



## Daemonvs

Crosshair IV Extreme


Dual BIOS, an overclocker friendly feature, reduces the hassles in overclocking


PCIex16 switch helps check indivudal VGA functionality


ROG Connect and RC Bluetooth allow you to control the main system from the external device


With Lucid, Crosshair IV Extreme gives you the flexibility to support multiple GPUs from different vendors


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daemonvs*


Crosshair IV Extreme
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/1351/32258442010007387405774.jpg

Dual BIOS, an overclocker friendly feature, reduces the hassles in overclocking
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/3797/32258442010012387405774.jpg

PCIex16 switch helps check indivudal VGA functionality
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7968/32258442010017387405774.jpg

ROG Connect and RC Bluetooth allow you to control the main system from the external device
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/883/32258442010022387405774.jpg

With Lucid, Crosshair IV Extreme gives you the flexibility to support multiple GPUs from different vendors
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2826/32258442010032387405774.jpg



















i want one.... i hope to god its not just a prototype..... im still going to hold off.......
and im back on the BS bandwagon

source???


----------



## Squirrel

The Extreme supports lucid?!

ugh.. i want one nao!


----------



## Hadakajime

Sweet!

Where'd these come from?

EDIT: posted too fast for me


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hadakajime*


Sweet!

Where'd these come from?


edited my last post with a link to what i found with a quick google search


----------



## Hadakajime

THEY have changed the 4X to a 16X

haha competing with the MSI board much?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hadakajime*


THEY have changed the 4X to a 16X

haha competing with the MSI board much?


im not complaining







so i guess it WAS a prototype <.< >.> they just wanted to see what every one else was doing first


----------



## Hadakajime

It's running a Lucid LT2102 chip

http://www.lucidlogix.com/product_hyrda200-LT24102.html


----------



## Daemonvs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*









i want one.... i hope to god its not just a prototype..... im still going to hold off.......
and im back on the BS bandwagon

source???


Source: http://www.facebook.com/pages/ASUS-R...S/405774002387


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daemonvs*


Source: http://www.facebook.com/pages/ASUS-R...S/405774002387


i was close...


----------



## fssbzz

i want the extreme, but, i don't think it will fit into my cm storm.
and i'm not going to spend more to get a bigger case


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


i want the extreme, but, i don't think it will fit into my cm storm.
and i'm not going to spend more to get a bigger case










yes it will.... and i WILL fit it in my scout too.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes it will.... and i WILL fit it in my scout too.










it will, how?

Motherboard Compatibility Micro ATX / ATX


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


it will, how?


you can fit an E-ATX board in the storm scout (with some rather minor modifications) and this board happens to follow the stranded ATX lay out (as far as i can tell im about 90% sure of this.) so it will just drop in. and your Sniper is a larger case than my scout. so i wouldn't worry about it in less you have that think packed with like 3 LC loops


----------



## fssbzz

u need to modify for 3.4inches more to fit in your case.
XATX = 12x13inches
ATX = 12x9.6inches

not a simple mode


----------



## jkd

does anyone know how to set up your settings where if it reaches certain temperature the system shuts down.

ya i just got my rig and my motherboard looks sick.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


u need to modify for 3.4inches more to fit in your case.
XATX = 12x13inches
ATX = 12x9.6inches

not a simple mode


one of the guys on the scout board managed to fit an E-ATX board in his scout with almost no problems.

this is OCN; if it doesn't fit MOD the case !


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey tazz,

i've already setup a Raid-0 matrix for my secondary storage solution.
I've got Intel SSD running as main drive and 2 WD Caviars in Raid-0 for the secondary. Let me know if You need any help.


I need help lol Cant find any option to configure RAID in the bios...I set sata 1-4 to raid, but yeah, thats about as far as i got


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


I need help lol Cant find any option to configure RAID in the bios...I set sata 1-4 to raid, but yeah, thats about as far as i got










OK, set sata 1-4 to raid, sata 5 & 6 to IDE.
Now, you know which port on the MOBO is which right? If not refer to manual or read the inprint on he board.
I believe i is:
|1|2|5|
|4|3|6|

Now, make sure your 2 Raid-0 drives are connected to any of 1-4 ports.

Start the computer, wait untill Bios posts, and next screen will be AMD Raid Rom screen. It will let you see all your disks connected to ports 1-4.

Press Ctrl+F to enter Raid setup.

In the setup it should be all clear. You need to setup new Raid-0 with 2 HDD's. Pick a name for it, apply and you are all set.

Next time You reboot the Raid Rom should show Your new Raid-0 on top of the list.

Let me know if You need more (step-bystep) info to configure it in Raid Rom.

Cheers!


----------



## Squirrel

Oh, ok I never got past the BIOS yet







no wonder I didn't see it...just finished flashing the bios







everything works nicely. thanks mate!


----------



## Squirrel

Sorry for the double post, but almost forget to post a pic!!


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Oh, ok I never got past the BIOS yet







no wonder I didn't see it...just finished flashing the bios







everything works nicely. thanks mate!


did you flash your bios using the cd method or pendrive, i dont have the a pen drive can i still do it cd method if you know how let me know thanks. Also was it the 602 version or the beta 802.


----------



## Squirrel

Yeah, you should be able to. Just download the BIOS, then burn it to a CD, and reboot your computer. Then go to your BIOS and go to "Tools" and select EZ Flash 2, then you can select the drive where you have the BIOS on (you select your CD/DVD drive) and then the file and then you just flash it. There's a more detailed explanation here:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

edit: i actually flashed it with the 701.
you can find it here: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Yeah, you should be able to. Just download the BIOS, then burn it to a CD, and reboot your computer. Then go to your BIOS and go to "Tools" and select EZ Flash 2, then you can select the drive where you have the BIOS on (you select your CD/DVD drive) and then the file and then you just flash it. There's a more detailed explanation here:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

edit: i actually flashed it with the 701.
you can find it here: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2

Hey,

EZ Flash 2 allows you to pretty much access the bin file with bios from any drive.
Just put it let's say in main directory on your C: drive (just to find it easier), go to BIOS, select EZ Flash 2 rom, than find your drive and the correct bin file and flash.
Don't worry, it will verify the file before flashing. And you'll all set.

Cheers!


----------



## Squirrel

True, didn't think about it since I did a fresh install so I had it on my USB drive.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey,

EZ Flash 2 allows you to pretty much access the bin file with bios from any drive.
Just put it let's say in main directory on your C: drive (just to find it easier), go to BIOS, select EZ Flash 2 rom, than find your drive and the correct bin file and flash.
Don't worry, it will verify the file before flashing. And you'll all set.

Cheers!


Very good information, Thanks.

+REP


----------



## runnin17

Am I correct in assuming this has 8+3 (or 8+4) phase power management by looking at the pics from fudzilla???

I checked out pics of the Crosshair IV Formula and it looks like it only has 8+1 phase power management (or is it 8+2 phase)?

I am basing this on the components above the AM3 socket. Someone who knows more about motherboards can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## malik22

MrTOOSHORT what is your vantage score with that system?


----------



## Shroomalistic

Quick question, how is the spacing with lets say a megahalem and 4 x dimm with tall heatspreaders? Is it possible? I plan on upgrading to a 1090t, crosshair IV and either 2 or 4 x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145294


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic* 
Quick question, how is the spacing with lets say a megahalem and 4 x dimm with tall heatspreaders? Is it possible? I plan on upgrading to a 1090t, crosshair IV and either 2 or 4 x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145294

It wouldn't clear.


----------



## Shroomalistic

damn so i can use them at all huh? not even in the black slots with just 2 of them.

what about with a noctua d14?

What coolers will work with the tall heatsinked ram

what if you removed the red heatsink part like in this pic, will it work then?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*


damn so i can use them at all huh? not even in the black slots with just 2 of them.

what about with a noctua d14?

What coolers will work with the tall heatsinked ram

what if you removed the red heatsink part like in this pic, will it work then?










They look like they would fit in the black slot but won't clear the fan clips on the megahalem.


----------



## Flash333

They wouldn't clear for Noctua D14 either, all high end CPU air coolers block the space on the ram side, so all ram with heatsinks is out of the question,

On another note, the heatsinks on the ram are essentially useless, they do not do anything. Mostly a decoration/marketing thing. So if you can take it off the actual ram module to fit it with a high end CPU cooler then definitely go for it.


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey,

EZ Flash 2 allows you to pretty much access the bin file with bios from any drive.
Just put it let's say in main directory on your C: drive (just to find it easier), go to BIOS, select EZ Flash 2 rom, than find your drive and the correct bin file and flash.
Don't worry, it will verify the file before flashing. And you'll all set.

Cheers!


thanks for the help now i can't load windows 7 it loads it then a blue screen comes up saying stop:0x000000d1 (0x000a6330,0x00000002,0x00000000,0x000a6330) is there something wrong with my motherboard i am so confuzed on what to do its my first build. Any one can help me thanks in advance.


----------



## godofdeath

wait both boards are out?


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


thanks for the help now i can't load windows 7 it loads it then a blue screen comes up saying stop:0x000000d1 (0x000a6330,0x00000002,0x00000000,0x000a6330) is there something wrong with my motherboard i am so confuzed on what to do its my first build. Any one can help me thanks in advance.


Clear cmos (button on the back of you pc for this above usb 3) Check your memory is seated and configured correctly.


----------



## staryoshi

Does the Crosshair IV come with a xfire bridge long enough to use PCIE 16x lanes 1 and 3 and does that config support 16x/16x? I refuse to run crossfire with less than 2 PCI/E slots between the gfx cards. I can't stand it, THEY NEED TO BREATHE. I do want this board if I move to AMD


----------



## Squirrel

Yes it does come with one long enough.

@jkd: What bios version did you flash it to? did you overclock? Did you load default settings before flashing and after flashing?


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Yes it does come with one long enough.

@jkd: What bios version did you flash it to? did you overclock? Did you load default settings before flashing and after flashing?


I used the 702 version that you flashed, i didn't overclock, and i didn't load default settings i just flashed it with the bios first thing.

i tried loading windows 7 again still that error code.


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Clear cmos (button on the back of you pc for this above usb 3) Check your memory is seated and configured correctly.


Thank you for your help it didn't go blue screen yay should i upload the 605 or just upload windows 7 thank you for your help once again. Also when raiding my 2 1tb harddrive how do i configuire it when i get to the ctrl f part it shows the menu but i have no clue where to go to thanks.

i config it to 1-4 raid and 5-6 ide when it reboots then i have no idea what to do.


----------



## Shroomalistic

compairing the dominators in hight with my gskill, there alot taller pcb on the dominator. dont think they will work in all four slots even with the heatsinks off the heatspreader. So its either 4gb of ram or ditch one of the fans and just pull with the otherside(san ace for sure if thats the case) or go with an H50 for the cpu.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*


compairing the dominators in hight with my gskill, there alot taller pcb on the dominator. dont think they will work in all four slots even with the heatsinks off the heatspreader. So its either 4gb of ram or ditch one of the fans and just pull with the otherside(san ace for sure if thats the case) or go with an H50 for the cpu.


or you can pick up the cooler that's comparible to the H50 in the online deal section









EDIT: here you go

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-alu-54-a.html


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


Thank you for your help it didn't go blue screen yay should i upload the 605 or just upload windows 7 thank you for your help once again. Also when raiding my 2 1tb harddrive how do i configuire it when i get to the ctrl f part it shows the menu but i have no clue where to go to thanks.

i config it to 1-4 raid and 5-6 ide when it reboots then i have no idea what to do.


0801 is the latest bios.

Ctrl F when posting will get you into the raid set up.


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


0801 is the latest bios.

Ctrl F when posting will get you into the raid set up.


I know how to get in the raid set up i just dont know how to set it up from there.


----------



## Shroomalistic

would I have better luck with the venormous x and 2 fans?


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkd* 
I know how to get in the raid set up i just dont know how to set it up from there.

Look in your MB manual 4-31. Also Here. I think I saw a guide here on OCN also.

One thing I suggest is putting attached driver on a thumb drive for when asked during windows 7 install


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


I know how to get in the raid set up i just dont know how to set it up from there.


Did you figured it out ?


----------



## Squirrel

In regards to the CPU cooler discussion, my V8 (modded with a Scythe Slipstream fan) keeps my 720 X3 oc'ed at 3.4 idling at around 21-22 C. So I guess when I have four cores activated it's still at around 26-28 C @ idle. Oh and I'm using ripjaws and there are absolutely no clearance issues. Lots of space around it.


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Did you figured it out ?


i am still not getting the 128kb part and 62kb or 68kb i can't remember what it was. should i changed that to 128 or leave it as 62kb. The manual doesn't tell me what to do with that. i am trying to get 1tb 2xwd black cavier into raid 0. thanks for help.


----------



## Napophis

Just finished putting my 2 1TB black caviars into raid0, first time doing it. Wasn't too difficult but it took way longer than i thought it would... Had issues trying to get win7 64bit to see the HDD in raid...

anyways once you hit ctrl +f you'll be in the menu, from there you'll see 4 options... press the 2 and then ctrl + c to create your raid... hope that helps you... 4-30 in the manual has all the steps...

As for whether to use 128 or 64, i left it on 64 as i wasn't sure what to do with it, the 128 size i believe is if you use alot of large files, either way the manual said to leave it on default if you weren't sure which to use...

On a different note, i want to OC my 1090T but don't know where to begin, anyone able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Napophis* 
Just finished putting my 2 1TB black caviars into raid0, first time doing it. Wasn't too difficult but it took way longer than i thought it would... Had issues trying to get win7 64bit to see the HDD in raid...

anyways once you hit ctrl +f you'll be in the menu, from there you'll see 4 options... press the 2 and then ctrl + c to create your raid... hope that helps you... 4-30 in the manual has all the steps...

As for whether to use 128 or 64, i left it on 64 as i wasn't sure what to do with it, the 128 size i believe is if you use alot of large files, either way the manual said to leave it on default if you weren't sure which to use...

On a different note, i want to OC my 1090T but don't know where to begin, anyone able to point me in the right direction?

Take a look at these guides to OC your 1090T.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

The second link goes into a lot of detail. Start with these and if there is something you don't understand, just ask, someone will help


----------



## jkd

Is the Nbridge on the crosshair formula always high 82c or do i have a missed up mobo. I am using 932 case.


----------



## godofdeath

When is the extreme getting released?
And do these boards support SLI? I only see it mention crossfirex and stuff so I am unsure


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


When is the extreme getting released?
And do these boards support SLI? I only see it mention crossfirex and stuff so I am unsure


Hey,

everybody here would like to know the answer for your first question. So far ASUS didn't mention when or even if they releasing the Extreme version. But we all are hoping it will some time soon.

Answering Your second question, there is NO SLI support on the CH4 Formula. It only supports CrossFire. Don't know about the Extreme, somebody here mentioned couple days ago that it will have a LUCID chip on it ... which a step up from what Formula has to offer. Who knows, maybe they will throw in a SLI compatibility


----------



## jkd

the temperture on north bridge anyone, is it high or its my mobo.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey,

everybody here would like to know the answer for your first question. So far ASUS didn't mention when or even if they releasing the Extreme version. But we all are hoping it will some time soon.

Answering Your second question, there is NO SLI support on the CH4 Formula. It only supports CrossFire. Don't know about the Extreme, somebody here mentioned couple days ago that it will have a LUCID chip on it ... which a step up from what Formula has to offer. Who knows, maybe they will throw in a SLI compatibility










ugh that just killed it for me on changing my system, need sli instead of crossfire


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


Is the Nbridge on the crosshair formula always high 82c or do i have a missed up mobo. I am using 932 case.


Quality control has gonea bit south with Asus lately.

My northbridge was running at 55'C idle and 64'C load.

I had to change the thermal compound out and also chnage the little pieces the screws go into from the southbridge heatsink to the northbridge heatsink so it made better contact.

My northbridge was barely touching the heatsink.

now it's 39-41'C idle and 44-45'C load.

AND yes 82'C is killer high, your mobo will be done soon unless you correct the problem fast.


----------



## godofdeath

hm can someone try that sli thing on the board from the nvidia section?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


Is the Nbridge on the crosshair formula always high 82c or do i have a missed up mobo. I am using 932 case.


mine is around ~50 C @idle the last time I checked. I'll check again once I get my new GPU...no pc atm lol

@mrtooshort: how is the heatsink on the nb attached? I could take a look but...this is easier







is it just plain screws that I take out, then apply thermal paste on the nb and put the heatsink back on it?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


mine is around ~50 C @idle the last time I checked. I'll check again once I get my new GPU...no pc atm lol

@mrtooshort: how is the heatsink on the nb attached? I could take a look but...this is easier







is it just plain screws that I take out, then apply thermal paste on the nb and put the heatsink back on it?


arent they just screws im saying this based on newegg pics


----------



## Napophis

I had to return my first crosshair iv lasty week cause the NB was running way hot, sometimes unable to get passed the POST screen with an "NB overtempt" error... this new one has the NB running at 50C or so...

After doing some research on the issue it definetly seems like an issue Asus has for w/e reason, seems one way to fix the issue is to reseat the heatsink and use a different TIM, as well as adding rubber washers to the screws on the back on the heatsink...


----------



## Napophis

How easy if it to take out the heatsink for the NB anyhow, i've read it can be a pain to get the rubber cushion that they use...one dude went and ripped his chipset right out of the socket trying to do it, if its not too much of an issue i definitely would love to change the TIM...

on a sidenote what is the better TIM MX3 or AS5?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Mx-3


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Napophis*


on a sidenote what is the better TIM MX3 or AS5?


http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...th=39_&mID=274

Here is a comparison chart.

Anyway, I'll try to take off the NB heatsink tomorrow or so...let's hope I don't mess it up and waste $230


----------



## godofdeath

try some ic7 diamond


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bi2on* 
Hey,

everybody here would like to know the answer for your first question. So far ASUS didn't mention when or even if they releasing the Extreme version. But we all are hoping it will some time soon.

Answering Your second question, there is NO SLI support on the CH4 Formula. It only supports CrossFire. Don't know about the Extreme, somebody here mentioned couple days ago that it will have a LUCID chip on it ... which a step up from what Formula has to offer. Who knows, maybe they will throw in a SLI compatibility










If they do that I might sell my C3...but I really love my C3..and that will be hard


----------



## jkd

thanks for the info mrtooshort, squirrel, Napophis + k. I am either going to pay the retailer to install it i have been frustrated with this mobo. bad luck that's all it is but this is my first build whyyyyyyy me lol all i can do is laugh about it. Hopefully my next mobo resolves my problems.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


If they do that I might sell my C3...but I really love my C3..and that will be hard










i would take it off your hands but i rather get the extreme








plus i dont like the sound card thing lol


----------



## Squirrel

quick question, is it really necassary to put so much on it? here are some pix:



















as you can see their is a huge amount of paste on the heatsink. is it sufficient as long as that small rectangular area on the nb is covered with TIM?

edit: how the heck do i get that yellow TIM off?! q tips and alcohol are useless against that.. :/


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


quick question, is it really necassary to put so much on it? here are some pix:

...

as you can see their is a huge amount of paste on the heatsink. is it sufficient as long as that small rectangular area on the nb is covered with TIM?

edit: how the heck do i get that yellow TIM off?! q tips and alcohol are useless against that.. :/


Just need to make sure the small square\
ectangle has a thin layer as it is what produces the heat.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


quick question, is it really necassary to put so much on it? here are some pix:



















as you can see their is a huge amount of paste on the heatsink. is it sufficient as long as that small rectangular area on the nb is covered with TIM?

edit: how the heck do i get that yellow TIM off?! q tips and alcohol are useless against that.. :/


are you sure thats not like a pad?
try some arctic clean?


----------



## Squirrel

Don't think it's a pad, it's removable with something remotely sharp (my nails







). After that the alcohol seems to be working.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
mine is around ~50 C @idle the last time I checked. I'll check again once I get my new GPU...no pc atm lol

@mrtooshort: how is the heatsink on the nb attached? I could take a look but...this is easier







is it just plain screws that I take out, then apply thermal paste on the nb and put the heatsink back on it?

Yeah just screws on the back of the board, remove those and the whole one peice heatsink comes off.

I used a razor blade to remove the Asus crap gunk from the heatsink and used AS5.

On the chip itself I just used a baby blanket with Isopropyl rubbing alcohol and rubbed it off, also using my nail to scrap aswell.

Sorry for the late reply, glad you figured it out Squirrel


----------



## kev_b

For the first few days my NB temp was around mid 40's c but today I noticed it creeping up around 67c. After I removed the heat sync I found no contact at all with the chip, screws were tight to. Now It's down to 48 c, first my MSI board now this one.


----------



## NCspecV81

Got to mess around with a retail 1090T and the Crosshair. Memory side of things are very strong with these combinations! I found the 1:4 ratio to be the best at handling NB Freq. and Ram speed. I did try the 3:8 and NB freq. suffered a lot. Approximately about 700mhz of difference.

I recommend the 1:4 for this board if your ram can do it. I haven't played with the board much but I'll be doing some more testing later this evening before I go ln2 mid-week on it.


----------



## xquisit

I think I will be selling my storm scout, 965C3, Ripjaws, 5770s.

I want to purchase a 800D, STACKER840, or HAF X... Hex core, and a new GPU setup.

So will any of these new mobos support SLI? I heard something about a lucid chip?

I heard there is way to use SLI on my C3, is that true(I know I should ask there, but I want to be a part of this club soon..hehe)?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I think I will be selling my storm scout, 965C3, Ripjaws, 5770s.

I want to purchase a 800D, STACKER840, or HAF X... Hex core, and a new GPU setup.

So will any of these new mobos support SLI? I heard something about a lucid chip?

I heard there is way to use SLI on my C3, is that true(I know I should ask there, but I want to be a part of this club soon..hehe)?

the formula dose not support SLI but the Extreme is looking like it has Lucid so we can only speculate about that one at this point


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the formula dose not support SLI but the Extreme is looking like it has Lucid so we can only speculate about that one at this point

I love my C3, but I wanted more of a black/red scheme.

I figured I can sell my ripjaws for a new memory (that would be either red or black). Now if I did that... I would want memory for a hex core. So I would sell my 965 C3









I wonder what the price difference between the extreme and formula is.

I wonder if I should even consider Nvidia for a GPU setup.

I really want to sell my storm scout, and buy a bigger case. Just so when I have that bigger case, I can be motivated to go water. Therefore, I would watercool a Nvidia GPU next.

I'm not really waiting on a game.. so I can take my time with these purchases. So I know I can kick back on the GPU/PSU/MEMORY purchase.

I figured I could sell the scout, and my C3... then buy the C4.


----------



## navit

Does anybody know when this mobo will be back in stock at Newegg?


----------



## DarkShooter

This thread could be Edited to Official, the board is already out worldwide i think... =D

PS: I still dont like the looks of it, even though it's pretty badass...


----------



## NCspecV81

Also, for you guys who wanted to know if you could run sli on this board. This is using the latest alpha .7 sli patch and the newest 197.75 whql drivers.

Success


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Does anybody know when this mobo will be back in stock at Newegg?


Newegg told me the 14th.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got to mess around with a retail 1090T and the Crosshair. Memory side of things are very strong with these combinations! I found the 1:4 ratio to be the best at handling NB Freq. and Ram speed. I did try the 3:8 and NB freq. suffered a lot. Approximately about 700mhz of difference.

I recommend the 1:4 for this board if your ram can do it. I haven't played with the board much but I'll be doing some more testing later this evening before I go ln2 mid-week on it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Also, for you guys who wanted to know if you could run sli on this board. This is using the latest alpha .7 sli patch and the newest 197.75 whql drivers.

Success


Jesus NCspecV81..... i bet that mobo is scared ***less with that LN2 coming. Looking forward to the LN2 benching.

I should be getting some dice runs in once I get a slow weekend here.


----------



## Phobos223

Hey all, first time poster, long time reader. I too purchased a Crosshair IV and a 1055T this weekend and had a blast tweaking it all weekend. It has been several years since I have OC'ed anything (Opteron 165 was last project), so it has been fun getting back into the swing of things! Anyway, here are my some of my inital results on STOCK COOLING! (yea i know is crazy how good these chips/boards are!)

Think this is all I can safely do on stock cooling, so next it is finally time to install the WC loop that has been sitting on my bench for 2 months! Yea!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Hey all, first time poster, long time reader. I too purchased a Crosshair IV and a 1055T this weekend and had a blast tweaking it all weekend. It has been several years since I have OC'ed anything (Opteron 165 was last project), so it has been fun getting back into the swing of things! Anyway, here are my some of my inital results on STOCK COOLING! (yea i know is crazy how good these chips/boards are!)

Think this is all I can safely do on stock cooling, so next it is finally time to install the WC loop that has been sitting on my bench for 2 months! Yea!


Remember to read the Socket temperature instead of the individual cores temp as Thuban has a temp bug atm.

By the guess of it with your OC, I would imagine you are in the 70'C + range with stock cooling under prime load.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Remember to read the Socket temperature instead of the individual cores temp as Thuban has a temp bug atm.

By the guess of it with your OC, I would imagine you are in the 70'C + range with stock cooling under prime load.


Yup, under full load it was hitting ~69C on the socket temp... Obviously way to high for comfort, but I was still amazed that it did not crash even when it got that hot. Played Crysis for a few hours and never went over 45C though. Plan on getting it under water tonight or tomorrow. Can't wait to see what it can do when properly cooled!

Whats the highest HT clock anyone has gone with this board? I put my multiplier down to 8x and bumped it up to 320 @ 1.32v and it was rock soild, although NB was getting a little hot. I need to reseat the heatpipes like some of you guys did.

Anyone know of any full coverage water block coming out for this guy??


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Hey all, first time poster, long time reader. I too purchased a Crosshair IV and a 1055T this weekend and had a blast tweaking it all weekend. It has been several years since I have OC'ed anything (Opteron 165 was last project), so it has been fun getting back into the swing of things! Anyway, here are my some of my inital results on STOCK COOLING! (yea i know is crazy how good these chips/boards are!)

Think this is all I can safely do on stock cooling, so next it is finally time to install the WC loop that has been sitting on my bench for 2 months! Yea!


Hi and welcome to OCN and the now Official Crosshair IV thread


----------



## Napophis

What CPU coolers do you guys recommend for some nice OC? i was thinking about the H50, but dunno if it was worth it


----------



## girass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got to mess around with a retail 1090T and the Crosshair. Memory side of things are very strong with these combinations! I found the 1:4 ratio to be the best at handling NB Freq. and Ram speed. I did try the 3:8 and NB freq. suffered a lot. Approximately about 700mhz of difference.

I recommend the 1:4 for this board if your ram can do it. I haven't played with the board much but I'll be doing some more testing later this evening before I go ln2 mid-week on it.

Damn thats some sick memory speed! what kinda ram sticks/cooling you using? i wonder how high you could push your cpu at that speed?









also, does this site have feed updates?


----------



## [email protected]'D

when did this go official I Didnt change NAHHHTINK


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


when did this go official I Didnt change NAHHHTINK


I think you can thank The Duke for that. Just a guess.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *girass*


Damn thats some sick memory speed! what kinda ram sticks/cooling you using? i wonder how high you could push your cpu at that speed?









also, does this site have feed updates?



How is bandwidth only ~12-13GB/s with that speed/timings and 3.7Ghz NB? Seems like it would be alot more?


----------



## NCspecV81

testin'er out. Just need ln2 and higher multi's on nb and cpu and we are golden.


----------



## [email protected]'D

very nice Nspec what cooling was that with may I ask, and what Ram.....?

And thanks Duke I was waiting for Mega Option to come on steam and ask him about going official but you beat me to it


----------



## godofdeath

ugh a google news search of the extreme all lead to talking about the hydra or w/e chip :'(


----------



## Shroomalistic

does anyone know for sure if for dual channel, the ram needs to be put is both black or both reds or is it one black and one red? Can the 2 slots farthest from the cpu be used for dual channel?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Yeah just screws on the back of the board, remove those and the whole one peice heatsink comes off.

I used a razor blade to remove the Asus crap gunk from the heatsink and used AS5.

On the chip itself I just used a baby blanket with Isopropyl rubbing alcohol and rubbed it off, also using my nail to scrap aswell.

Sorry for the late reply, glad you figured it out Squirrel









did you remove those pads that were around the TIM on the nb heatsink? It seems that they are the exact reason that prevent my heatsink to touch my nb..







I put AS5 on the chip, put the heatsink back on, and took it off again to check whether it actually touches...the SB is touching just fine, but there was not a bit of TIM on the heatsink, it was still all on the chip the way I put it on.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
did you remove those pads that were around the TIM on the nb heatsink? It seems that they are the exact reason that prevent my heatsink to touch my nb..







I put AS5 on the chip, put the heatsink back on, and took it off again to check whether it actually touches...the SB is touching just fine, but there was not a bit of TIM on the heatsink, it was still all on the chip the way I put it on.









the pads raise it too much
you might want thinner pads


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic* 
does anyone know for sure if for dual channel, the ram needs to be put is both black or both reds or is it one black and one red? Can the 2 slots farthest from the cpu be used for dual channel?

its slot 1+3 and 2+4 for dual channel.

@godofdeath: i wont bother getting new ones if i dont really need them. ill just take them off all together.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
testin'er out. Just need ln2 and higher multi's on nb and cpu and we are golden.










That's impressive!

Can you tell us what was the NB core @? Also what Ram You're using and what's cooling all of that? It makes me wanna try that tonight ... but 1.6VCore ... with my H50 ... it will be boiling water


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
its slot 1+3 and 2+4 for dual channel.

@godofdeath: i wont bother getting new ones if i dont really need them. ill just take them off all together.

are they those thermal pads or just some regular sticky pads?

might be needed if thermal?


----------



## zenkis15

Whats better LN2 or MX3 also where can I get either?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


Whats better LN2 or MX3 also where can I get either?












LN2 is liquid nitrogen.

MX-3 is thermal paste/grease. http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...0&linkCode=asm


----------



## zenkis15

Sorry, trying to learn the OC language.


----------



## zenkis15

so whats better MX3 or AS5?


----------



## godofdeath

ic7 diamond or shin etsu
if you cant get those go mx3 i guess


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


so whats better MX3 or AS5?


Check out the info @ Arctic Cooling website. It has a graph on the right showing temps.

It shows that MX-3 is better - just to be clear.

But if You want to get even better (IMHO) ... I just ordered 3 tubes of G751 by Shin-Etsu. I'm planning to strip my CH4 off heatsinks and apply this (after reading here that some of the mobos shipped with shi**y seated heatsinks), as well as my HD5870. Also there is a plan to re-seat my H50, so that the tubes are on the top of the pump/block ... and that will require some of that good stuff.


----------



## kev_b

I replaced the thermal past (Zelman ZM-STG1) last night on the North Bridge and it did help, from 67 c to 49 c but I wasnâ€™t happy l so today I lowered my 5770 down 1 slot and it dropped to 46 c, I still wasnâ€™t happy though so I added a second 120 Lian-Li fan to the front of my PC-P50R and a 120 fan sitting on top of my 5770 aimed at the North Bridge and now it sits at 39 c. I also did a 1 hour stress test clocked @ 3.9 and the NB temp only went up 1 degree, I think Iâ€™m using too much caution.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


are they those thermal pads or just some regular sticky pads?

might be needed if thermal?


doubt so, the yellow stuff was originally a thermal pad I believe since it had very defined edges and usually heat changes the state of solid pads to paste/grease. dont think that asus is capable of applying actual thermal paste that accurately. and the pads next to it feel more like foam when touching it. still trying to figure out what good they are.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


doubt so, the yellow stuff was originally a thermal pad I believe since it had very defined edges and usually heat changes the state of solid pads to paste/grease. dont think that asus is capable of applying actual thermal paste that accurately. and the pads next to it feel more like foam when touching it. still trying to figure out what good they are.


stabilzer or pressure distributors?
so it was a thermal pad? thought you or someone else said it was yellow paste


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
stabilzer or pressure distributors?
so it was a thermal pad? thought you or someone else said it was yellow paste

sorry i didnt think you meant a "thermal" pad when you mentioned it the first time


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Whats better LN2 or MX3 also where can I get either?

Sigg'd


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
sorry i didnt think you meant a "thermal" pad when you mentioned it the first time









lol i hope asus isn't running short on the thermal kind then


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


did you remove those pads that were around the TIM on the nb heatsink? It seems that they are the exact reason that prevent my heatsink to touch my nb..







I put AS5 on the chip, put the heatsink back on, and took it off again to check whether it actually touches...the SB is touching just fine, but there was not a bit of TIM on the heatsink, it was still all on the chip the way I put it on.










I had to take the screw holders off of the SB heatsink and change them with the NB heatsink, they are shorter than the other.

Now the NB heatsink makes contact, pretty dumb of Asus I know.

The white pads are to prevent contact from the heatsink to the chips resisters. I left mine on.


----------



## Napophis

i read you can add rubber washers to the screws to make it a better fit...

i need a CPU cooler, what you recommend(willing to spend $100 for it)

Also this is going to be my first OC, should i put all the voltages on Manual or leave them on auto?


----------



## girass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Napophis* 
i need a CPU cooler, what you recommend(willing to spend $100 for it)

Also this is going to be my first OC, should i put all the voltages on Manual or leave them on auto?

Promlimatech Megahalems or Corsair H50. The H50 arguably has slightly less performance and with moving parts plus internal liquid will need maintanence/replacement in a few years, however since it puts nearly no strain on the motherboard, (while the megahalems weighs nearly a kilo and can rape motherboards in upright possitions when moved around) so it is an equal contender in my opinion. _(I had to toss out my crosshair III and wait months for the crosshair IV when returning from america, as the weight damaged/warped lanes around the cpu, giving constant memory errors)_

As for voltages; even at stock clock all motherboards put the cpu in a "safe" voltage range, often meaning much more voltage than it needs, making it much hotter, this continue's when you overclock, making any reasonable overclock much harder to cool, or even impossible to obtain at all. There for a little effort with research and patient testing for propper *manual voltages* will yeild higher, cooler and more stable overclocks.

So, Corsair H50/ Prolimatech Megahalems and manual voltages.


----------



## Phobos223

Hey, all you guys that reseated your NB heasinks, Is there some kind of thermal tape on the voltage regulators? Or do those have the thermal pads too? When you reapplied the heatsink did you use new thermal tape or use thermal compund like AS5 or MX3 on them? Thanks!

Hopefully someone will make a full coverage water block for these boards soon! I emailed EK and they wrote back saying they are waiting for a board to begin testing so it would probably be a few months before they come out with anything...


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
*I had to take the screw holders off of the SB heatsink and change them with the NB heatsink, they are shorter than the other.*

Now the NB heatsink makes contact, pretty dumb of Asus I know.

The white pads are to prevent contact from the heatsink to the chips resisters. I left mine on.

No wonder the temp cranked up to 60 C on th NB after 4 minutes of running my pc.


----------



## navit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys , newegg got some stock of the crosshair iv today, and I got mine before they went back out of stock, they must be quite popular, questin, is there anything I should know about this board, bois etc.?
Also it comming from cal. isnt that good or bad in newegg terms, ( a strange question I know but still)

will be joinning soon
__________________


----------



## Squirrel

I don't think the origin matters much lol

And yes, check your temps once you get it...there is a discussion regarding the northbridge heatsink over the past few pages, might be worth looking into.

And have the RAID drivers ready (if you are going to have a RAID setup) since the CH4 doesn't recognize them automatically. I think they are on the CD that comes with it but I downloaded them and put them on a thumb drive.


----------



## godofdeath

did you try the change the screw thing with the southbridge?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I don't think the origin matters much lol

And yes, check your temps once you get it...there is a discussion regarding the northbridge heatsink over the past few pages, might be worth looking into.

And have the RAID drivers ready (if you are going to have a RAID setup) since the CH4 doesn't recognize them automatically. I think they are on the CD that comes with it but I downloaded them and put them on a thumb drive.

most of my stuff comes out of TN and have great sucess, the things out of nj, and cali, not so mush, but you are probaly right


----------



## hheemmpp

Does anyone know if this board will be compatible with the xigmatek dark knight with a 38m 3k kaze fan on it. The northbridge heatsink is kinda tall so it would be awesome if anyone knows anything thanks.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hheemmpp* 
Does anyone know if this board will be compatible with the xigmatek dark knight with a 38m 3k kaze fan on it. The northbridge heatsink is kinda tall so it would be awesome if anyone knows anything thanks.

on the front for pull?


----------



## hheemmpp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
on the front for pull?

Just where u put the fan on with the rubber screws or whatever u call them. It faces the northbridge, so it goes someting like this

^Top of case^
^Heatsink^
^38m 3k Kaze fan^
^Northbridge heatsink^

Hope that makes it clear lol


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Hey, all you guys that reseated your NB heasinks, Is there some kind of thermal tape on the voltage regulators? Or do those have the thermal pads too? When you reapplied the heatsink did you use new thermal tape or use thermal compund like AS5 or MX3 on them? Thanks!

Hopefully someone will make a full coverage water block for these boards soon! I emailed EK and they wrote back saying they are waiting for a board to begin testing so it would probably be a few months before they come out with anything...

I am interested in EK's full coverage block as well. The chipset cooling is horrendous and even the PWM area could use better _aka full_ coverage! Only problem with waiting for Ek to retail a FC block is I'll have this mobo sold by then.


----------



## Kvjavs

Unfortunately due to financial issues, I will have to request that you remove/cross me out from the owners list. I will have to be selling my Crosshair IV Formula. Was such a sexy great board too, lets hope they release a mATX version one day.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Unfortunately due to financial issues, I will have to request that you remove/cross me out from the owners list. I will have to be selling my Crosshair IV Formula. Was such a sexy great board too, lets hope they release a mATX version one day.

Aw damn, thats is a shame

I second the mATX


----------



## girass

Typing from my new CH4, just waiting for a few files to finish transferring so i can get some formatting/flashing/raiding/installing under way, then I'll get some pics and benchies.

I was hoping I'd be a lucky one, but after burying the board under pipes and rad's, the f**king north-bridge got to *57*c+ IN BIOS* and its one of the coldest days here that i can remember, around 20*c ambient indoors. so I'm going to have to completely gut my computer just to fix the bloody chip-set heat-sinks


----------



## navit

And how are you going to go about that?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girass* 
Typing from my new CH4, just waiting for a few files to finish transferring so i can get some formatting/flashing/raiding/installing under way, then I'll get some pics and benchies.

I was hoping I'd be a lucky one, but after burying the board under pipes and rad's, the ing north-bridge got to *57*c+ IN BIOS* and its one of the coldest days here that i can remember, around 20*c ambient indoors. so I'm going to have to completely gut my computer just to fix the bloody chip-set heat-sinks









Pics and you can be added to the club









And no offence but can you refrain from bypassing the swear filter, this is a forum for a wide age range

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
And how are you going to go about that?

And I think he means he needs to take his mobo out his case to take nb/sb/mosfet cooler off and re-apply the TIM etc

my NB temps have been fine upto now (YN) I must of been one of the lucky ones

-Foxy


----------



## noobclocker1277

um...i can't find where to change the fsb and multi in the bios. can any of you tell me where they are? thank you


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobclocker1277* 
um...i can't find where to change the fsb and multi in the bios. can any of you tell me where they are? thank you

1st page in bios "Extreme Tweaker"

"Cpu Ratio" is the multi, change from auto and actually type the number multi you need.

"Cpu bus frequency" is the HTT clock.


----------



## Maximous

So I saw in one thread that the date for the extreme is commented in this thread. I tried to have a quick look but couldnt find any







. Is there a unofficial date for the extreme? Im wondering because im going for the formula tonight if there isnt one







. Just cant wait any longer


----------



## zenkis15

If I order the Formula should I buy some AS5 or MX3 to fix the NB problem?


----------



## Squirrel

Exchanged the screwholders on the heatsink(s) today...now the SB heatsink isnt touching the SB chip







sigh...but at least my NB is idling at around ~41 C now. So is the SB. Put on an extra thick layer so that at least the paste is touching the heatsink...ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
If I order the Formula should I buy some AS5 or MX3 to fix the NB problem?

it's been posted several times over the last pages what's better. there were also links posted.


----------



## godofdeath

is the lucid hydra a newer version than the one used in msi big bang?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
So I saw in one thread that the date for the extreme is commented in this thread. I tried to have a quick look but couldnt find any







. Is there a unofficial date for the extreme? Im wondering because im going for the formula tonight if there isnt one







. Just cant wait any longer









Buy the formula. There is little to no info on when (if) the extreme will be released. It appears they scrapped the initial extreme and opted for adding a Lucid chip to the board which makes me wonder if the extreme didn't have any real improvements to offer over the formula so they decided to just add a Lucid chip to make it *special*.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Exchanged the screwholders on the heatsink(s) today...now the SB heatsink isnt touching the SB chip







sigh...but at least my NB is idling at around ~41 C now. So is the SB. Put on an extra thick layer so that at least the paste is touching the heatsink...ugh.

possible to get some new screw of that size and length?


----------



## Squirrel

Lol I wish I knew where. They are the same length as those mainboard screwholders, but obviously the screws themselves are completely different...For some reason, I think this was my first and last Asus purchase.


----------



## zenkis15

Dont say that! I just bought one. and 2 tubes of Shin-Etsu G751


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Lol I wish I knew where. They are the same length as those mainboard screwholders, but obviously the screws themselves are completely different...For some reason, I think this was my first and last Asus purchase.

should just post asking where to get those screws like what i would do.
this is why i never buy anything right when it comes out


----------



## Psycho666

wow i see quite a few people here with NB problems...
mine is just stressing at 47c








any ideas how high i can go with the HT and NB speeds?
their running at 2000 and 2700 Mhz now...can i go any higher?
and what voltages are safe to use?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
should just post asking where to get those screws like what i would do.
this is why i never buy anything right when it comes out

Yeah but I shouldn't be dealing with those issues in the first place.
First time I bought something when it comes out right away cause I've been waiting forever to upgrade.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Foxy, you probably should update your OP, it lacks the info about lucid hydra being on the extreme.

I think i'll get the extreme, if the drivers for it are more advanced by the time its released (more games support it/better performance) it'll sweeten the deal even more (let alone the folding power you can get out of that thing when mixing cards







)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Yeah but I shouldn't be dealing with those issues in the first place.
First time I bought something when it comes out right away cause I've been waiting forever to upgrade.

lol im waiting forever for an upgrade
im still on socket 939 and just waiting to see if and when the extreme comes out if itll be a good buy


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
possible to get some new screw of that size and length?

I took mine apart today to swap the mounting screws but then thought if I did that the SB wouldn't be getting a good contact so I ground them down to match the shorter mounts. Right now with my room temp @ 80f the NB is @ 40c and with out a fan aimed at it., now I am happy!


----------



## Squirrel

Anyone know the newest BIOS version for this board? It usually takes some time to get posted on the asus website so maybe someone got it from elsewhere.

Hoping to get my 720 beyond 3.5 Ghz, it just doesn't wanna go further even at 1.475v.


----------



## Flash333

Well I got my crosshair on monday. Spent the whole day setting it up. Once I popped everything in and started it up I went into the BIOS. Within 50 seconds my Northbridge hit 99C, then shut down the system. WOW ASUS, I dont know what kind of crooked handed morons were building these boards, but this is a MAJOR DEFECT. I spent tons of time trying to reseat the heatsink with the thermal tape removed and thermal paste added, tried removing the spacers and some screws, couldnt get it to stay below 60C. I was so furious I had to leave the house otherwise I would have rampaged through a lot of expensive things. Now waiting for newegg to replace :S I pray for their souls not to send me another defected one.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
Well I got my crosshair on monday. Spent the whole day setting it up. Once I popped everything in and started it up I went into the BIOS. Within 50 seconds my Northbridge hit 99C, then shut down the system. WOW ASUS, I dont know what kind of crooked handed morons were building these boards, but this is a MAJOR DEFECT. I spent tons of time trying to reseat the heatsink with the thermal tape removed and thermal paste added, tried removing the spacers and some screws, couldnt get it to stay below 60C. I was so furious I had to leave the house otherwise I would have rampaged through a lot of expensive things. Now waiting for newegg to replace :S I pray for their souls not to send me another defected one.


Crosshair IV Extreme.

Really?


----------



## xquisit

I own the C3, and I'm really happy...

But the extreme + a hex core sounds nice.

I guess I can wait to do this upgrade







Hope o see you guys someday


----------



## Krow

Reseating the Northbridge Heatsink assembly was actually a 30 minute job. Seeing as there was no way for me to actually decrease the height of the Heatsink, I took it off and saw where it was only half touching the thermal tape, I put a dab of AS5 on the top of the chip, put the heatsink back on, put the screws in and viola, +15*C less temps.

Was:

80*C while playing Mirror's Edge
76*C while running Prime95
Now:

64*C while playing Mirror's Edge
62*C while running Prime95
Stable at 4.1GHz. Now I just need to get a better watercooling system... This Thermaltake Bigwater 760i isn't going to cut it anymore.


----------



## zenkis15

Great, I just Order mine, and I'm going to fix the heat issue before I install anything.


----------



## Krow

was a hell of alot less trouble than I thought it was going to be. The longest part seriously was taking it out of the case (that's a serious PITA), my Maximus Formula required a hell of alot more work... Had to scrape off the caked on thermal compound, and they had these plastic clips similar to the Intel Heatsinks... Blah.. Bad memories for only a 2*C difference...

Maybe you'll get lucky and it won't have that issue... Would hate to void a warranty if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Naturecannon

NB and SB fine for me from the moment MB was installed. NB idle 41 SB 26


----------



## navit

I have my ch4 showing up tomorrow, what would be the best thermal compound to use in case I have trouble with my nb?
I hope I am one of the lucky ones







, but rather be ready than pissed


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
NB and SB fine for me from the moment MB was installed. NB idle 41 SB 26

That's how mine was then after a few days the temp started to clime, never went over 68c though, now after reseating it it never goes over 39c.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
That's how mine was then after a few days the temp started to clime, never went over 68c though, now after reseating it it never goes over 39c.

This crap has got me concerened, it hasnt happened to everyone but it seems to be more and more


----------



## andrew149

I also have the crosshair 4 bso add me to the club im overclocking my 1090t stable 24hours at 4.4ghz


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


I also have the crosshair 4 bso add me to the club im overclocking my 1090t stable 24hours at 4.4ghz


Pictures and you will be added


----------



## andrew149

tell me what you guys think


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*






tell me what you guys think


nice.
but wonder if there any air bubbles caught in the radiator.


----------



## andrew149

not that i know of i usualy tilt the computer over to get the bubble's out


----------



## girass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
Well I got my crosshair on monday. Spent the whole day setting it up. Once I popped everything in and started it up I went into the BIOS. Within 50 seconds my Northbridge hit 99C, then shut down the system. WOW ASUS, I dont know what kind of crooked handed morons were building these boards, but this is a MAJOR DEFECT. I spent tons of time trying to reseat the heatsink with the thermal tape removed and thermal paste added, tried removing the spacers and some screws, couldnt get it to stay below 60C. I was so furious I had to leave the house otherwise I would have rampaged through a lot of expensive things. Now waiting for newegg to replace :S I pray for their souls not to send me another defected one.

LOL, man now my 57 in bios looks cool, sounds like your board DIDNT COME WITH ANY HEATSINKS?? serriously, for the best 890fx available*, this sure is a letdown (for those who have this problem)


----------



## Napophis

So far, only myself and Flash333 had the NB overtemp defect? I hope you get as lucky as me, 2nd Crosshair IV with NB @50c (haven't reseated yet).


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Napophis*


So far, only myself and Flash333 had the NB overtemp defect? I hope you get as lucky as me, 2nd Crosshair IV with NB @50c (haven't reseated yet).


Wonder if anybody has contacted Asus, and what their reply was?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Wonder if anybody has contacted Asus, and what their reply was?

I sent them a ticket, still waiting for a reply.


----------



## sleepergsr

did anyone have to reset thier tim for the nb and southbridge? doing so with as5 reduce almost 10c for my nb chipset. my northbridge idles at 42c and southbridge idles at 37c to 38c with ambient room temp of 23c


----------



## NCspecV81

T1 temp - evaporator Full 100% LinX Load
T2 temp - IHS Full 100% LinX Load


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


T1 temp - evaporator Full 100% LinX Load
T2 temp - IHS Full 100% LinX Load











damn...thats nice ncspecv81


----------



## TheCh3F

Wow nice clocks spec. Those timings with that NB are quite nice.


----------



## NCspecV81

Here are the cpu's. I have four 1090T's I'm binning right now.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Pffft...only four


----------



## TheCh3F

Are they all 1010BPMW's?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Are they all 1010BPMW's?



No I have a retail one that is a week 11. The week 10's I have are not retail. Notice the *ACBBE CB*. Retail is *CCBBE CB*.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Hey, all you guys that reseated your NB heasinks, Is there some kind of thermal tape on the voltage regulators? Or do those have the thermal pads too? When you reapplied the heatsink did you use new thermal tape or use thermal compund like AS5 or MX3 on them? Thanks!

Hopefully someone will make a full coverage water block for these boards soon! I emailed EK and they wrote back saying they are waiting for a board to begin testing so it would probably be a few months before they come out with anything...


as5...


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Here are the cpu's. I have four 1090T's I'm binning right now.




















so what are you doing with the cpus binning them??? what does that mean


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


so what are you doing with the cpus binning them??? what does that mean


Basically determining which chip will clock higher.

Just a couple pictures of my setup


----------



## Naturecannon

I would suggest everyone with the ASUS NB temp issue to post in their forum, thread existing..... Northbridge Hot. Lets see if we can get some answers after users flood the thread stating they have the same issue. Its bound to get their attention!


----------



## Squirrel

Asus wants me to send them a picture of the "situation"...wth...as if they can determine the screw holders length by a picture.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Asus wants me to send them a picture of the "situation"...wth...as if they can determine the screw holders length by a picture.


lol


----------



## fssbzz

ok.
i got 1090T
and this Mobo is on it's way
now i need a BIG BIG help here before i spend my money on it.
i'm looking for the best overclocking DDR3 memory for this ASUS Crosshair IV

any suggestion will be appreciated.
budget around $200 or a little bit more.
and all i need is 2 module.
prefer 4GB 2x2GB.

+rep if you help.

thanks guys.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


ok.
i got 1090T
and this Mobo is on it's way
now i need a BIG BIG help here before i spend my money on it.
i'm looking for the best overclocking DDR3 memory for this ASUS Crosshair IV

any suggestion will be appreciated.
budget around $200 or a little bit more.
and all i need is 2 module.
prefer 4GB 2x2GB.

+rep if you help.

thanks guys.


Same Topic/question here in AMD Memory


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Same Topic/question here in AMD Memory


thanks what kind of ram did u use?


----------



## r!g!dRoo$tEURr

this lovely piece of awesome is now in my possession, how about adding me to the illustrious list of owners?


----------



## zenkis15

You have to submit pictures so that you could be added


----------



## malik22

Hi guys ive decided to go the AM3 route im getting this board and a X6 I have a question though I have a kit of kingston 3x2gb 2000 that I was gonna use with a I7 build will they work with this board?I would only use two to have dual channel.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


thanks what kind of ram did u use?


Muskin RidgeBacks 996805. Discussion here


----------



## Maximous

Hurray









Im getting the mobo over this weekend. Ill post pics when i get it so I can be added to the list.

Btw: Are there only the people on the first page that acctually got the mobo?


----------



## Paladin Goo

You can add me to the list. I just ordered it. It's kind of painful you know, because I have all my other parts for my new build (including my 1090T), but the mobo is going to be 1-3 BUSINESS days...so monday or tuesday.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Hurray









Im getting the mobo over this weekend. Ill post pics when i get it so I can be added to the list.

Btw: Are there only the people on the first page that acctually got the mobo?


Alot more people have this mobo. They just haven't posted pics up to prove or do not care to be up in the club.


----------



## Maximous

One more question. Its true that formula dont support sli, right?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


One more question. Its true that formula dont support sli, right?


yep 
but the nvidia section has some workaround posted


----------



## malik22

any help on my last question my ram kit is KHX16000D3T1K3/6GX kit of 3 .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *malik22*


any help on my last question my ram kit is KHX16000D3T1K3/6GX kit of 3 .


I don't see why not, Asus is pretty compatible with alot of ram vendors.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malik22* 
any help on my last question my ram kit is KHX16000D3T1K3/6GX kit of 3 .

Also check on the ASUS website. The latest BIOS release have greatly increased the memory compatibility for this board!


----------



## rubicsphere

Here's mine with my Red Tiger RAM mod:


----------



## navit

My ch4 just showed up in the big brown truck







Man this thing looks badass


----------



## zenkis15

When Installing the Ram in this board is it Red - Red or Red - Black?, I know the new Gigabyte is Blue-White


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
When Installing the Ram in this board is it Red - Red or Red - Black?, I know the new Gigabyte is Blue-White

Red and red,or black and black.


----------



## zenkis15

Thanks, +Rep


----------



## andrew149

Hey guys has anyone figured out the max southbrige and northbrige speed?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Hey, for those that have the board...I have a question.

I JUST ordered the board, cause I have all the rest of my parts already (couldn't find a cool enough board until i saw the CHIV=). I also bought a Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler based on the awesome reviews it got, and was wondering if I'll have trouble mounting it on this board given the boards heatsink size?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 







Hey guys has anyone figured out the max southbrige and northbrige speed?

+voltage.

I'd be interested to find out too.


----------



## navit

Will you sign me up please?


----------



## andrew149

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Crosshair 4 water cooled block =]


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Crosshair 4 water cooled block =]

wow thats sexy


----------



## sleepergsr

does anyone know why im getting a 0c reading for my core temp? the socket temp is fine but it display 0c on hw monitor and everest ultimate and amd overdrive? thanks


----------



## [email protected]'D

OP Updated


----------



## Flash333

Hey guys Im back, got my replacement Crosshair IV yesterday from newegg, havent tested it yet. Will post as soon as done work. So far it seems that my previous one had the worst NB overheating problem (hitting 100C)








Lets hope this baby is not a bad girl like the last one







But its still pretty sad for ASUS to release product out of their highest end of motherboard lines (Republic of Gamers) with such a major problem. You dont buy parts with the expectations to fix them to work in your computer! Disappointing ASUS ROG, very disappointing









On another note seems like the Extreme and all info about it has disappeared into the land of myths.


----------



## Flash333

Hey andrew149 thats a sweet water block setup. very impressive. What kind of temperatures you are getting in NB/SB?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flash333* 
Hey andrew149 thats a sweet water block setup. very impressive. What kind of temperatures you are getting in NB/SB?

Its not mine i found it on extreme overclockers and i figured i would show you goes but i want it =]


----------



## PeeWee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Crosshair 4 water cooled block =]

Who is making this block?
Looks great, sign me up for one.


----------



## andrew149

it looks like EK to me it's going to be released in a month or so is what the person says


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


does anyone know why im getting a 0c reading for my core temp? the socket temp is fine but it display 0c on hw monitor and everest ultimate and amd overdrive? thanks


Hey sleepergsr,

You have the ASUS Core Unlocker turned on.
Go to the BIOS and turn it off. You will se the cores temperatures than.
Also while You're there do Yourself a favor and turn off Cool'n'Quiet and Core Booster - it will improve your stability while overclocking.

Cheers!


----------



## godofdeath

omg the msi bb fuzion is like 300 something on frys
i guess the extreme if it comes out will be around the same

so...
anyone going to sell the formula when the extreme comes out?


----------



## navit

Ok, I got my ch4 up and running (thanks again Scott) and my nb arent great but I think I can live with it.

It would seem that I can idle at 49c and 65-70c after 10 min. of occt. Really dont know how good or bad that is, and would love to hear any comments.
Sb seems to stay 41-45.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Ok, I got my ch4 up and running (thanks again Scott) and my nb arent great but I think I can live with it.

It would seem that I can idle at 49c and 65-70c after 10 min. of occt. Really dont know how good or bad that is, and would love to hear any comments.
Sb seems to stay 41-45.


is that the idle or 100% temp for the sb?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is that the idle or 100% temp for the sb?


Well at idle its at 41c right now, at load it hit 50c in occt


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Ok, I got my ch4 up and running (thanks again Scott) and my nb arent great but I think I can live with it.

It would seem that I can idle at 49c and 65-70c after 10 min. of occt. Really dont know how good or bad that is, and would love to hear any comments.
Sb seems to stay 41-45.

Those temps are pretty bad considering my load for my NB is 44'C primeblend for 8 hours.

But I had to fix my NB heat issues.

My SB idles 32'C and 38'C load.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Those temps are pretty bad considering my load for my NB is 44'C primeblend for 8 hours.

But I had to fix my NB heat issues.

My SB idles 32'C and 38'C load.

Yep I would agree, looks like I will have to make a move, fix it or rma








That, well, blows


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Yep I would agree, looks like I will have to make a move, fix it or rma








That, well, blows

What I did was take the screw holder off of the NB and SB and held them with a vise grips.

Then I went to my cement steps outside and scraped them down a bit by rubbing them on the cement back and fourth a few times.









a good mm is enough, maybe a half mm.

That's all I have access to shave them down.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


What I did was take the screw holder off of the NB and SB and held them with a vise grips.

Then I went to my cement steps outside and scraped them down a bit by rubbing them on the cement back and fourth a few times.









a good mm is enough, maybe a half mm.

That's all I have access to shave them down.


Sounds like we have the same tools, may have to give it a shot







, really dont want to send it back


----------



## Hadakajime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Then I went to my cement steps outside and scraped them down a bit by rubbing them on the cement back and fourth a few times.









a good mm is enough, maybe a half mm.

That's all I have access to shave them down.

Could you please put up the specs of your stairs so people can know if theirs are compatible too?









Thanks


----------



## Oli4v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


it looks like EK to me it's going to be released in a month or so is what the person says


Looks more like an MIPS block


----------



## andrew149

it might be but who ever makes it i likeeeee!


----------



## kev_b

ASUS should send out new stand offs to everyone who bought this board, not everyone will change them but there are a lot of us who will, much easier then sending in the motherboard.


----------



## navit

I agree 100% if they sent them to me I would change them


----------



## navit

Been reading the asus forum on the nb issues, it would seem that 50-60c is normal, although warm , not out of spec. I wonder how right that is?


----------



## Striker36

any pictures of this full coverage block? im interested.. it may force me to buy the formula lol


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
omg the msi bb fuzion is like 300 something on frys
i guess the extreme if it comes out will be around the same

so...
anyone going to sell the formula when the extreme comes out?

I probably will sell mine ... PM me if U're interested.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36*
any pictures of this full coverage block? im interested.. it may force me to buy the formula lol

Check out this thread few pages back. There is a nice shoot of it installed on CH4 Formula.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Ok, I got my ch4 up and running (thanks again Scott) and my nb arent great but I think I can live with it.

It would seem that I can idle at 49c and 65-70c after 10 min. of occt. Really dont know how good or bad that is, and would love to hear any comments.
Sb seems to stay 41-45.

Was my pleasure Dave








Who knew PC's and tequila mixed so well
















The more I think about this the more I'm attracted to that 1-piece water block. I'm about 90% sure I'll be getting one at this point.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Those temps are pretty bad considering my load for my NB is 44'C primeblend for 8 hours.

But I had to fix my NB heat issues.

My SB idles 32'C and 38'C load.

What were your temps before you shaved the mounts down?
Did you notice any warping or bending of the board when reinstalling it?

Probably too much to ask but did you happen to measure the standoffs with a micrometer before or after?

I have my C4F just sitting here waiting on the rest of my parts to get here so I have time to make sure that this isn't an issue.


----------



## Oli4v

I wonder if there will also come cheaper boards, like they had with the previous 790FX series

An M5A89 Deluxe or smth with DDR3 etc would be nice, but with a correct sataimplementation, (ports on a good place like with the crosshair boards) and dual lan, like the other highend 890fx boards !


----------



## moorhen2

Mind if i join the club.???


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synapse* 
Something i didn't understand when installing the H50, was why i couldn't use the stock back plate that came with the crosshair IV, but i went with what the manual said, regardless. Perhaps one day i'll change it if someone convinces me otherwise, it isn't that big of a hassle. Oh, forgot to give you a cpuz\\prime95\\everest shot of what im running atm. Still tinkering


















What I found when I moved the H50 over to the Crosshair IV is that the stock back plate on the Crosshair has shorter screw risers then some of my other MB's and this makes it a little harder to install. When I have to take the cooler off again I will replace it with either the one Corsair sent or a spare plate I have with the taller screw riser.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Since so many of you are reporting temperature issues with the NB and SB on this board I figured I would take a look at mine before I install it.

So after removing the heatsink this is what I found.

NorthBridge. Notice there isn't any thermal material on it? (sorry this one is a bit blurred)










Here is the contact point on the heatsink, obviously never made contact.










I sure am glad I decided to check it out.
Here is the south bridge, it appears to have made decent contact.


















Here is the entire assembly for a better idea of what you are looking at.










...aaand here's the problem, well part of it anyway.










It looks as though the hole for that support isn't tapped straight or deep enough. I found some aluminum from the drilling process in the hole. I used a small drill bit to clean it out. I also measured the standoffs they used to mount the heat sink.









The brass standoff on the left was on the SB, the aluminum on the right is from the NB.
After cleaning the hole I reinstalled the aluminum standoff and still didn't get full contact so I used a metal file to shave it down to the same height as the SB standoffs.

Here is the contact on the NB after I did that










Seems to have fixed the issue. Oh and btw, that yellow funk is paraffin wax. It was a pita to remove but I got it all and replaced it with OCZ Freeze.

I won't be able to tell what my temps are after doing this for another week or so(until my parts get here) but I'm confident they will be much better than what they would have been otherwise.


----------



## godofdeath

can you use a mobo standoff instead?
just wondering


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
can you use a mobo standoff instead?
just wondering

That was my first idea, however in the big bag of standoffs and screws that I have none were short enough or they didn't have the right threading. Not to mention the screw that matched the standoff is much smaller in diameter on the ASUS standoff.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
That was my first idea, however in the big bag of standoffs and screws that I have none were short enough or they didn't have the right threading. Not to mention the screw that matched the standoff is much smaller in diameter on the ASUS standoff.

guess its official management at asus sucks
or quality control


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
That was my first idea, however in the big bag of standoffs and screws that I have none were short enough or they didn't have the right threading. Not to mention the screw that matched the standoff is much smaller in diameter on the ASUS standoff.

Wow, what a day huh?


----------



## godofdeath

hopefully they come out with asus rog crosshair iv formula v2

n in super tiny font saying

WE FIXED THE NORTHBRIDGE


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
NorthBridge. Notice there isn't any thermal material on it? (sorry this one is a bit blurred)










Here is the contact point on the heatsink, obviously never made contact.











This is exactly how mine looked, did the same fix as you and my NB temp hasnâ€™t gone over 41c since


----------



## andrew149

im not having the issue at all but after seeing this im going to see what some ocz thermal does for my overclocking wow asus really needs to step it up with there management


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
im not having the issue at all but after seeing this im going to see what some ocz thermal does for my overclocking wow asus really needs to step it up with there management

I believe you eventually will have the same issue, My NB temp seemed OK 3 weeks ago, within the last week temp has risen 10c with no changes to bios settings. I know it sounds odd...... you would think temps would be in range or above average but mine seem to be steadily increasing as days go by.

So if we fix board ourselves we void warranty? And if we RMA at this current time we may end up with another defective board. I might wait it out to see if ASUS come out with a revised edition SOON, then RMA.

BTW, I posted the issue in the ASUS C4F NB thread linking back to here and bavarianblessed detailed post. Nice presentation bavarianblessed and thanks for the detailed pics.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
I believe you eventually will have the same issue, My NB temp seemed OK 3 weeks ago, within the last week temp has risen 10c with no changes to bios settings. I know it sounds odd...... you would think temps would be in range or above average but mine seem to be steadily increasing as days go by.

So if we fix board ourselves we void warranty? And if we RMA at this current time we may end up with another defective board. I might wait it out to see if ASUS come out with a revised edition SOON, then RMA.

BTW, I posted the issue in the ASUS C4F NB thread linking back to here and bavarianblessed detailed post. Nice presentation bavarianblessed and thanks for the detailed pics.

we need to start doing somthing about this with asus we all should get together and start sending them emails of the promblem's im not in for another broken board and im not in of avoiding the board but even if i do take it apart no one is going to know if i rma it


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


.
BTW, I posted the issue in the ASUS C4F NB thread linking back to here and bavarianblessed detailed post. Nice presentation bavarianblessed and thanks for the detailed pics.


Glad I could help









Hopefully this will help others either decide if they are up to fixing the issue on their own or RMA the board. It's a shame such a killer motherboard is having quality control issues on something like this.

BTW the measurements I made on the standoffs were 6mm for the SB and 7mm for the NB.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


we need to start doing somthing about this with asus we all should get together and start sending them emails of the promblem's im not in for another broken board and im not in of avoiding the board but even if i do take it apart no one is going to know if i rma it










I think they know, how could they not by now. but yes we need to let them know we know and would like a fast remedy. Beside emailing them I think here and their NB thread thread would be a good start to voice and confirm the problem so their peeps stop the denial and help us address the issue.

bavarianblessed post/pics makes it much easier.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
I think they know, how could they not by now. but yes we need to let them know we know and would like a fast remedy. Beside emailing them I think here and their NB thread thread would be a good start to voice and confirm the problem so their peeps stop the denial and help us address the issue.

bavarianblessed post/pics makes it much easier.









Well said over on the asus thread, the only way I got my temps even that low is due to the fact I put 2 120mm blowing on the mobo, still is a great board, just need to solve this issue and I dont see asus doing anything but giving people the run around


----------



## Squirrel

So here's a short description of my mail exchange with ASUS:

Me complaining about the NB blabla, telling them to send me screwholders etc.
Customer Rep tells me to send her pictures of the "situation".
I sent the pictures of the screwholders posted a few posts earlier (thanks, didnt feel like taking my mobo out again







)
Customer Rep says to call their RMA department...

I think she kinda missed the part where I said that I won't RMA it unless they refund me the shipping costs. I'm sure it won't cut too much into their budget if they do since I paid $230 for the board (+shipping&tax)...


----------



## tazz63

Hey I must be one of the lucky ones, my NB temp seems pretty normal on mine around 35c at idle and 41c after playing hours of BC2 or Dirt2 and I have had this running like this since I got it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

For some reason I don't feel like I bought top of the line for an AMD mobo anymore.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
Hey I must be one of the lucky ones, my NB temp seems pretty normal on mine around 35c at idle and 41c after playing hours of BC2 or Dirt2 and I have had this running like this since I got it.

Mine hit 61c on nb and sb hit 50c after playing battlefield for about 1 hour








Looks like you are one of the lucky ones.
I did a review on newegg, (for what it was worth) and called asus out on the lack of quailty control and sent a email to their support and they gave me a run around answer


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
For some reason I don't feel like I bought top of the line for an AMD mobo anymore.

I don't feel that way at all. It really is an incredible motherboard. The BIOS is very thorough without over-complicating anything and the layout is great. This one little issue definitely needs to be corrected, it's an otherwise perfect board IMO.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
I don't feel that way at all. It really is an incredible motherboard. The BIOS is very thorough without over-complicating anything and the layout is great. This one little issue definitely needs to be corrected, it's an otherwise perfect board IMO.

I will agree with that, really like the board all in all.
The bios is easy to work even for a drunk moron like myself


----------



## Phobos223

Offically add me to the list under big pimpin' with the stock heatsink!


----------



## navit

Quote:

Hello Sir/Madam

Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.

If you need further assistance, please contact
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com
That was a reply from Asus on safe operating temps on this board









Thought I would post this for people who are wondering


----------



## [email protected]'D

OP updated


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
OP updated

You didn't add me :-(


----------



## andrew149

i really love my asus board its so much better than my msi 790fx


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
That was a reply from Asus on safe operating temps on this board









Thought I would post this for people who are wondering

This is the range that most people with stock TI material are reporting on the Forums I have visited. The one that have major problems are way above the 65C. I am running about 50C and if I put a fan blowing on the NB heat sink the temp drops about 3C. As long as it doesn't get any worse I will leave it like it is. If I do pull the board I will check the screw holders and file them off if they are too tall and replace the stock TI material.


----------



## andrew149

hey guys is this a promblem right now im at 49c NB and 43c SB thats at idle MB 32c


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
hey guys is this a promblem right now im at 49c NB and 43c SB thats at idle MB 32c

As long as it stays under 65C or so with 4 HD pr0n streams going you are good


----------



## andrew149

not good enough for me and this is some crap its making no contact but staying cool



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

im gonna shave the stops down and put some ocz thermal on


----------



## andrew149

we all know the nb and sb should be around 30ish 40ish idle not no 49c thats stupid


----------



## navit

With the 2 fans I added my temps have gone down alot,


----------



## andrew149

Okay guys now after i did this fix my temps are

NB 44c
SB 35c
MB 32c

Im gonna say thats alot better!!!!!!!

to do this just take off the heat sinks cut down the studs alot and than add ocz thermal and its fixed!!!!

Woah

and btw im a 4.0ghz and my cpu temp 32c
Cpu core temp 19.5

all temps are at idle a big improvement thanks ocz thermal =]


----------



## andrew149

looks like the temps are rising a bit in this pic maby a fan will be needed but not until i see the full load temps



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## navit

really should not have to use fans at all








But I have mine angled at the nb and it has made a nice difference, have not put a load on it yet today though so I may be speaking to soon









I have dropped 12c on idle from sat.


----------



## Squirrel

Just out of curiosity, are there any fans that can be attached without screws? lol maybe by those straps that come with cold cathodes...idk.

Never seen any, but maybe there are some out there, since I don't have the option to install a fan on the side of my case. (so that it would blow onto the nb)


----------



## fssbzz

hi, so i just got my ASUS CROSSHAIR IV.
and i'm trying to fix my NB temp problem.
i switch the SB brass stand off with NB brass stand off.
and now, my SB has no contact with the heatsink lol.
what should i do to fix it?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


hi, so i just got my ASUS CROSSHAIR IV.
and i'm trying to fix my NB temp problem.
i switch the SB brass stand off with NB brass stand off.
and now, my SB has no contact with the heatsink lol.
what should i do to fix it?


Grind them (the longer screwholders) down by 1mm or so.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Grind them (the longer screwholders) down by 1mm or so.


thanks
how to grind?
and what is grind?
sorry for my poor english


----------



## tazz63

here's a pic of mine at idle.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


here's a pic of mine at idle.


take a picture at load


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


thanks
how to grind?
and what is grind?
sorry for my poor english



Grind is the same as Shave them down, cut them down.....


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


What I did was take the screw holder off of the NB and SB and held them with a vise grips.

Then I went to my cement steps outside and scraped them down a bit by rubbing them on the cement back and fourth a few times.









a good mm is enough, maybe a half mm.

That's all I have access to shave them down.



You can use this method!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


You can use this method!


HAHA. THanks. i will probably use that.
sounds like a very good idea.








+rep to all who helped me. thanks again.


----------



## fl0w3n

Count me in...although i almost had to return mine to TD (to reorder from newegg since TD RMA takes almost a month)

Just spent the afternoon getting my board up and running, after last night it was throwing all sorts of errors at me...

But now i am not getting any cpu core temperature or vid reports in HW monitor, any one else experience this?

Just checked Everest Ultimate, same result. Displays 0*c(32f) for all four cores.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


here's a pic of mine at idle.


looks like thats my goal to get my nb and sb that cool is that with fans on the nb and sb or just the fix?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Count me in...although i almost had to return mine to TD (to reorder from newegg since TD RMA takes almost a month)

Just spent the afternoon getting my board up and running, after last night it was throwing all sorts of errors at me...

But now i am not getting any cpu core temperature or vid reports in HW monitor, any one else experience this?

Just checked Everest Ultimate, same result. Displays 0*c(32f) for all four cores.


something to do with occ or something it was mentioned in a previous post


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


something to do with occ or something it was mentioned in a previous post


thanks









normally i hate on newbs who repost the same questions over and over again in a thread, but i have not had the time to keep up with this thread with how busy i have been









have an idea of what page it was on?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


thanks









normally i hate on newbs who repost the same questions over and over again in a thread, but i have not had the time to keep up with this thread with how busy i have been









have an idea of what page it was on?


Just disable the core unlocker in the bios.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


thanks









normally i hate on newbs who repost the same questions over and over again in a thread, but i have not had the time to keep up with this thread with how busy i have been









have an idea of what page it was on?


HERE:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9364583


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Just disable the core unlocker in the bios.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bi2on* 
HERE:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9364583



Great guys, thank you very much for pointing that out to me.

Maybe we should get this type of stuff linked to the first post?

Edit: you wouldn't happen to have an answer of why my vcore displays as 3.74v, would you?

It is clearly not...as shown by bios...and my 25*c idle


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Great guys, thank you very much for pointing that out to me.

Maybe we should get this type of stuff linked to the first post?

Edit: you wouldn't happen to have an answer of why my vcore displays as 3.74v, would you?

It is clearly not...as shown by bios...and my 25*c idle

Most likely You are looking it up in Everest. Try the Overclock sub-menu in there, should show You the right V Core.
Otherwise, use CPU-Z ... it usually shows the right numbers.

Cheers!


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bi2on* 
Most likely You are looking it up in Everest. Try the Overclock sub-menu in there, should show You the right V Core.
Otherwise, use CPU-Z ... it usually shows the right numbers.

Cheers!

HW-Monitor, OCCT, and Everest show the 3.7vid, and CPU-Z shows the correct Vcore.

Just found it strange.

Already benching for my new OC with the CH4


----------



## NCspecV81

Gpu's can go higher but I was more focused on cpu passage then.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Gpu's can go higher but I was more focused on cpu passage then.











do you wanna tell me how you got 4.5 i also live in NC raleigh =]

im on a 480 rad and 2 220's


----------



## tazz63

OK, this is after about an hour of BC2.


----------



## Naturecannon

OK so the NB issue is an easy fix. The question is.....Do you do a self repair and void warranty considering this board is still in early stages and more issues could arise in the future??

Anyone been in this situation before and is ASUS anal about these self repairs if seperate issue arise later requiring RMA?

I have no problem with ridding my hardware hard and breaking it myself but buying it broken is an different story.


----------



## Hadakajime

For those that have the NB heatsink problem and want to get some attention for it, post your experience on the ROG facebook page.

I suggest linking to pictures too.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ASUS-R...4002387?v=wall


----------



## Squirrel

@NCspecV81: Why does it say AMD Phenom II X6 1095t for you? Shouldn't it be 1090t?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
@NCspecV81: Why does it say AMD Phenom II X6 1095t for you? Shouldn't it be 1090t?









All the 1090T's say that in cpuZ, software glitch.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
All the 1090T's say that in cpuZ, software glitch.

im not having that issue at all


----------



## NathG79

Picked This Board Up On Launch Day From Scan.co.uk
Have To Say Its A Great Board, Have Posted Some Pics!
But The NB/SB Issue Is Bugging Me A Little.
I Have upped the volatage on Nb/SB to cope With The OC That I Have Done On My 955, NB Temp Idle:45 D/Celsius.
SB Temp Idle:41 D/Celcius.
Is That OK?

Here Is My Spec:

COOLER MASTER CM690 Mid-Tower Case
MICROSOFT Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
ASUS 22` Full HD 1920x1080p Monitor
SONY BRAVIA 52` 1080p LCD TV
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula MotherBoard.
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE. (OC - 3.7Ghz)
8GB (4x2GB) Corsair XMS DDR3 1600C9DHX (TW3X4G1600C9DHX) (9-9-9-24)
CORSAIR DOMINATOR Airflow Fan
ATI Radeon Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (Rev.2)
1000w Be Quiet Dark Power Pro PSU
ZALMAN C9900 Led Tunnel Flower CPU Cooler
Microsoft X6 Gaming Keyboard
Logitec MX518 Gaming Mouse
Razer Goliathus Gaming Mouse Mat
8x 120mm Led Fans
1x 80mm SlimLine Fan (Behind Motherboard)
SAMSUNG superwritemaster 20x DVD/RW Drive
LITEON 16x DVD/RW Drive
SEAGATE 150Gb SATA HDD
WD 500Gb SATAII HDD
EXCELSTOR 250Gb SATAII HDD
SEAGATE 350Gb External HDD
AKASA 13 In 1 Card Reader


----------



## NathG79

One Thing I was Gonna Ask, If I remove the NB/SB Heatsink, and clean them up, and apply OCZ Freeze, do I need to use a thermal pad also???

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
One Thing I was Gonna Ask, If I remove the NB/SB Heatsink, and clean them up, and apply OCZ Freeze, do I need to use a thermal pad also???

Thanks In Advance!

no your good cut those those studs down pretty far


----------



## NathG79

Cool,Thanks. Not gonna do it till the weekend,. But I am gonna put the BIOS back to stock, and post my NB/SB Temps, Any Advice for Idle/Load temps on a 955?


----------



## NathG79

Ok!.

Everything at stock, 955BE at 3.2, BIOS values all reset. (Idle) NB Temp 42 Celcius
(Idle) SB Temp 39 Celcius
Motherboard Temp 31 Celcius (PC Probe II)

Still seems a bit High?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
Ok!.

Everything at stock, 955BE at 3.2, BIOS values all reset. (Idle) NB Temp 42 Celcius
(Idle) SB Temp 39 Celcius
Motherboard Temp 31 Celcius (PC Probe II)

Still seems a bit High?

Your NB/SB temps are fine,chipsets by there very nature will get hot,Asus state anything up to 60c is within tolerance and safe.So all those users worried about NB temps rest easy.


----------



## Maximous

So the conclution is that U should just leave the sinks alone? Im asking couse im picking up mine now and ill get the rest of my cooling upgrade saturday. So i got the time to check/fix







. I dont wanna be taking all the parts together and find out that ill have a heat problem:/


----------



## navit

Hello Sir/Madam

Quote:

Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.

If you need further assistance, please contact
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com
That is what Asus sent me about safe temps


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
So the conclution is that U should just leave the sinks alone? Im asking couse im picking up mine now and ill get the rest of my cooling upgrade saturday. So i got the time to check/fix







. I dont wanna be taking all the parts together and find out that ill have a heat problem:/

take it all apart put some nice thermal paste on it and cut the studs down and install the board its no big deal i had to tear down my whole build and look at this you know it took me awhile =]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## godofdeath

anyone get the board recently like within the last 5 days, and have problems?


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 



uploaded with imageshack.us

What the hell is that? it looks like something you've got from an abattoir! LOL


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
What the hell is that? it looks like something you've got from an abattoir! LOL

haha, well its a super cooler! my load temps and idle temps dont change on the liquid part =]


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
anyone get the board recently like within the last 5 days, and have problems?


I just got mine in today, I will let you guys know later.


----------



## Squirrel

anyone have the 08xx bios? It's been taking off the Asus website and I have trouble installing my new SSD, so I want to try updating my bios to that and see whether it fixes anything.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
anyone have the 08xx bios? It's been taking off the Asus website and I have trouble installing my new SSD, so I want to try updating my bios to that and see whether it fixes anything.

im having big time issue's with the 8 use 7 is alot more stable asus really needs to do somthing i cant stand this new bios and i cant go back =[


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
I just got mine in today, I will let you guys know later.

cool thanks


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
im having big time issue's with the 8 use 7 is alot more stable asus really needs to do somthing i cant stand this new bios and i cant go back =[

and why can't you go back?

And my god any news of a waterblock for the CH4 yet....apart from the pics a few pages back?


----------



## andrew149

atlease thats what my dad said.. or can i just put the old bios on and flash it?

heres the link to the waterblock it looks like were all gonna need to water cool the sb and nb i know i cant keep my temps as low as i want them to be and thats the 30's

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=250991


----------



## zenkis15

Ok Just got my CH4 2 Hours ago and I took the Heat Sinks off and this is what I got!!
I guess this is a good thing. I'm going to use some Shin-Etsu and I dont think I'll cut my stand off. Also, I turn the stand off a little bit more becuase I notice a small gap between the stand off and the heat sink, also for some reason one of them wasn't straight but once I did it it fix the issue.

Please add me to the list!!!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Ok Just got my CH4 2 Hours ago and I took the Heat Sinks off and this is what I got!!
I guess this is a good thing. I'm going to use some Shin-Etsu and I dont think I'll cut my stand off. Also, I turn the stand off a little bit more becuase I notice a small gap between the stand off and the heat sink, also for some reason one of them wasn't straight but once I did it it fix the issue.

Please add me to the list!!!




























looks like yours works


----------



## andrew149

i couldnt even get my northbriged to do this and i shaved my stands


----------



## zenkis15

Maybe this is why it went out of stock for a while


----------



## fssbzz

isit hard to remove those yellow thingy?
i have a damm hard time to remove those yellow wax.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Ok Just got my CH4 2 Hours ago and I took the Heat Sinks off and this is what I got!!
I guess this is a good thing. I'm going to use some Shin-Etsu and I dont think I'll cut my stand off. Also, I turn the stand off a little bit more becuase I notice a small gap between the stand off and the heat sink, also for some reason one of them wasn't straight but once I did it it fix the issue.

Please add me to the list!!!


Spoiler: images


----------



## godofdeath

hopefully they made changes then


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
isit hard to remove those yellow thingy?
i have a damm hard time to remove those yellow wax.










I used a knife, the ones you use for tint and I cut them of, just like you remove a sticker of a window, but dont do this on the chips, then I use Lacker to clean the glue off and final Y use alcohol


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
I used a knife, the ones you use for tint and I cut them of, just like you remove a sticker of a window, but dont do this on the chips, then I use Lacker to clean the glue off and final Y use alcohol

i used the alcohol + microfiber cloth to rub the chip to remove those ****ty yellow thingy.
now still waiting for my ram and my HDD from newegg, so i can set this thing up.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Your SB still wasn't making full contact zenkis. The wax had a small indentation, but the wax is a good mm thick or so. Once you clean it off and apply an actual TIM it won't make contact at all. I recommend a test fit or two to make sure you are getting full contact.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
Your SB still wasn't making full contact zenkis. The wax had a small indentation, but the wax is a good mm thick or so. Once you clean it off and apply an actual TIM it won't make contact at all. I recommend a test fit or two to make sure you are getting full contact.

i change those SB screw holder to NB heatsink.
and grind those NB screw holder way shorter. almost half shorter.and use it on SB.
if not, it really wont contact with your SB at all.
Unless you use a thick amount of TIM or thermal pad or like i said, grind those screw holder down shorter.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
atlease thats what my dad said.. or can i just put the old bios on and flash it?

heres the link to the waterblock it looks like were all gonna need to water cool the sb and nb i know i cant keep my temps as low as i want them to be and thats the 30's

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=250991

ahh sweet so eddy from EK said 3 weeks from when they get the board/last monday so I make that the 7th of June ish.......Lets hope for a red/black themed block like the classified has will look schweet

And MIPS already have one made which you showed a few pages back/ imo im not very keen on it


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Reading all these post about those northbridgeTemp readings man. I haven't set up anything yet just waiting. That water block looks like the answer to those high temps. Just have to wait. And the price.


----------



## jkd

finally i got my new mobo back now when i raid 0 2 tera drives when i try to install windows it doesn't show my hard drive nothing need help. + k for help.

what i did i changed 1-4 to raid, 5-6 ide. Then i ctrl f went to raid setup and picked my 2 tera drives and saved it booted, and the rest i said already. Is there any thing i am missing to do i followed the manual.


----------



## zenkis15

Edit


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkd* 
finally i got my new mobo back now when i raid 0 2 tera drives when i try to install windows it doesn't show my hard drive nothing need help. + k for help.

what i did i changed 1-4 to raid, 5-6 ide. Then i ctrl f went to raid setup and picked my 2 tera drives and saved it booted, and the rest i said already. Is there any thing i am missing to do i followed the manual.

You need the RAID drivers. Go to the asus website, look for the CH4, click on downloads, then go to utilities, and download the AHCI/RAID drivers. When installing windows, you can choose "Load drivers", at least in Windows 7. Then you choose the driver and the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## jkd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
You need the RAID drivers. Go to the asus website, look for the CH4, click on downloads, then go to utilities, and download the AHCI/RAID drivers. When installing windows, you can choose "Load drivers", at least in Windows 7. Then you choose the driver and the rest is self explanatory.

My bad squerril for my noobness, all i had to do was read the instructions in the manual, and i didn't do that; stupid me. Also sorry for my writing i was in a hurry.

So thank you so much for all your help, i can't thank you enough i would + k you 100x but unfortunately they won't let me sorry once again for the noobness.

quick question i followed everything through the manual. Now when i try to load w7 on the raid 0 drive it says windows could not create a new system partion or locate a partion. what does this mean. am i missing something.


----------



## Squirrel

There are multiple solutions for that actually.

First, just try unplugging all SATA cables from all devices except for the DVD drive and the drives that you are using in RAID 0.

Here's a link with a bunch of solutions, seems that everyone has a different solution (I actually had the same problem today with my SSD and getting my WD Black's into RAID 0)
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...8-70534f1816ba


----------



## godofdeath

does folding with multiple nvidia gpu cards work on this board?


----------



## jkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


There are multiple solutions for that actually.

First, just try unplugging all SATA cables from all devices except for the DVD drive and the drives that you are using in RAID 0.

Here's a link with a bunch of solutions, seems that everyone has a different solution (I actually had the same problem today with my SSD and getting my WD Black's into RAID 0)
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...8-70534f1816ba



Thank you once again, i followed the link and it worked. If you ever come to Toronto drinks on me







.


----------



## patriotaus

Just wanted to add to the growing amount of people pissed off ASUS.

Buying a topend board and paying top dollar for it and having to put up with shoddy parts and no quality control is disgusting.

My NB temperature is 98 degrees by the time i get to the bios and it promptly goes to 99 and then crashes.

The NB heatsink doesnt come close to making contact the chip. I needed this computer put together today and can not at all wait weeks to RMA it.

I am going to attempt to file down the aluminium retention screws to the same height as the copper ones. Do you think thats a good idea? i don't want to make them too short.


----------



## Maximous

Just got my board up and running. What do U folks use to monitor the nb and sb temps?

And i just loaded everest ultimate and it says motherboard unknown







????


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Just got my board up and running. What do U folks use to monitor the nb and sb temps?

And i just loaded everest ultimate and it says motherboard unknown







????


There was software that came with the ch4 that is the closest thing to what the bios reads: probeII I think is what its called or something like that.
Everest is not going to show the correct.

Edit: the rog connect feature, if you have a laptop, works great too.


----------



## Maximous

Oh. Thnx mate







Just about to flash bios.....


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Oh. Thnx mate







Just about to flash bios.....

Good luck


----------



## Naturecannon

From ASUS Republic of Gamers facebook wall Regarding NB issue:

Quote:

We have a team is working on it, as soon as the solution is out, I will put it on the wall.


----------



## navit

well at least they are trying to fix it( I hope ) I am still ok I guess but I am at the top end of what they call safe


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
ahh sweet so eddy from EK said 3 weeks from when they get the board/last monday so I make that the 7th of June ish.......Lets hope for a red/black themed block like the classified has will look schweet

And MIPS already have one made which you showed a few pages back/ imo im not very keen on it

did Eddy list a price range my guess would be $120 to $150 but i hope its more like $100 or somthing thats alot of money to spend on a deffective product already =[ i think asus should pay for the new heatsinks haha or refund some money for there crappy product


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patriotaus* 
I am going to attempt to file down the aluminium retention screws to the same height as the copper ones. Do you think thats a good idea? i don't want to make them too short.

Yup that is what everyone has been doing and it works great. Look back a few pages in this thread and you will see the discussion and a lot of pics!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I've done the file down routing on my board screws and now I'm at 44'C primeblend 8 hours, look at my sig proof link and see.

File downing the screws works but I'm still disappointed in Asus for this.


----------



## navit

Does anybody use the evo software that came on the driver disc?
Just wondering if its worth playing with


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
atlease thats what my dad said.. or can i just put the old bios on and flash it?

Check this link out, post #1138, should help you out









http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-am3-114.html


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Check this link out, post #1138, should help you out









http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-am3-114.html


Thanks i will give this a try


----------



## Maximous

Ok so i got my new mobo and its awsome. More beautiful than on pics







. Im only at stock(testing prime blend). My NB temps at stock is:45c and sb:39c. Ill just have to see when i start OC.

So please put me on the list of owners









Here are some pics of mobo and mobo under water


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Ok so i got my new mobo and its awsome. More beautiful than on pics







. Im only at stock(testing prime blend). My NB temps at stock is:45c and sb:39c. Ill just have to see when i start OC.

So please put me on the list of owners









Here are some pics of mobo and mobo under water









Are those your idle temps?


----------



## Maximous

No thats while running prime blend(100%) at stock. Good enough?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
No thats while running prime blend(100%) at stock. Good enough?

if they stay that way in the next couple weeks you are lucky.


----------



## Maximous

Allright







. Looking forward to oc tis baby... And I def keep an eye on those temps, for sure


----------



## navit

Yea I think your one of the lucky ones, mine hits 58c after 45 min of bfbc2


----------



## navit

How much does Primeblend stress the nb?


----------



## andrew149

okay just so everyone knows what i have with the rads to get 4.3 stable heres a pic of the system and full load

4.4 is not stable at all once you start prime 95 crashhhhhhh

4.3 on a 1hour prime stable i was using other program's will prime 95 is running if anyone can get 4.4stable i will be in shock


----------



## Phobos223

Hey Andrew have you tried to see how high you can go by overclocking the bus? I wonder what would happen at say, 275x16?

Also, nice setup you got there! I guess if you want to move it you have to get a dolly eh?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Hey Andrew have you tried to see how high you can go by overclocking the bus? I wonder what would happen at say, 275x16?

Also, nice setup you got there! I guess if you want to move it you have to get a dolly eh?









Thanks man this thing is a tank.

i really havent tried to go higher with the bus since its prob pointless on the amd chips thats more of a intel thing since they get really hot but ill try it to see what i can do


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
Thanks man this thing is a tank.

i really havent tried to go higher with the bus since its prob pointless on the amd chips thats more of a intel thing since they get really hot but ill try it to see what i can do

i tot u are on wc, isit still very hot on wc?
wad's ur ambient?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


Thanks man this thing is a tank.

i really havent tried to go higher with the bus since its prob pointless on the amd chips thats more of a intel thing since they get really hot but ill try it to see what i can do



Pointless? No way man, get that NB speed up and your performance will fly!

Try it, see what happens. Up the bus and throw the multiplier down and see what gives you the best performance.

And LOL about "they get really hot"... How can anything get hot in that beastly case of yours!!


----------



## andrew149

i tried to get 4.4 on the just the clock and it kept crashing i have my cpu and nb freq at 3000 and my ht at 2600 so maxed on both settings my nb and sb are getting way too hot right now i just ordered another crosshair 4 on newegg for my rma


----------



## fssbzz

y ht so high? ht stay on 2000? WC on NB and SB, ur temp still high?


----------



## andrew149

yeah my temps are very hot ill tell you my settings
bus-200
cpu-21.5
turbo-off
dram 1333
cpu/nb/ freq 3200
pcie 205
cpu volts 1.5
dram volts 1.8
ht speed 2600
mem 6-6-6-18

so far stable

my nb and sb arnt water cooled


----------



## Phobos223

If I compare my 1055T at stock (200x14 @ 2.8Ghz), to 311x9 @ 2.799, the benchmarks are much higher with the 311x9 cuz the NB is flyin'. It does get a lot hotter though as I have to go to around 1.31V on the NB and 1.2 SB once i go > 300...

Need EK to get that full coverage block out so I can put my loop back together! I'm still rockin the stock heatsink, but it actually does all right after i lapped it and slapped on a better fan


----------



## NathG79

Right, I know I said id wait til the weekend and do this, but it was really bugging me so I did it tonight, as you can see in the pics the NB heatsink was touching, but the SB only just made an indent in the pad.cleaned them up, applied AS5, and has dropped the temps 3-4 degrees on each bridge.didnt touch the stand-offs they seem to be ok,


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
If I compare my 1055T at stock (200x14 @ 2.8Ghz), to 311x9 @ 2.799, the benchmarks are much higher with the 311x9 cuz the NB is flyin'. It does get a lot hotter though as I have to go to around 1.31V on the NB and 1.2 SB once i go > 300...

Need EK to get that full coverage block out so I can put my loop back together! I'm still rockin the stock heatsink, but it actually does all right after i lapped it and slapped on a better fan

well you just convenced me to go all bus what was the score's? do you have pics of both so i can look at the area's you did better and area's you didnt? or was everything better on the scores?


----------



## supershanks

Stick me down for membership please









Enjoyable couple of weeks so far







:-
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Just got the 4050Mhz 207Mhz. x19.5 RAM 1,660 7-7-7-21 done today, quiet pleased to get stable with NB at 3,115Mhz.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


well you just convenced me to go all bus what was the score's? do you have pics of both so i can look at the area's you did better and area's you didnt? or was everything better on the scores?










Sure bud I can post some numbers for ya later on tonight. Am at work now on an old P4 system and can't wait to get home to the beast!

Also I can't go to high on the CPU freq, as I have not installed my water block yet and the stock heatsink can't keep up over 3.6 or so!

You should try something reasonable, like 3.6Ghz, just so heat isnt an issue (even though you have an AIR CONDITIONER on the back of your case







) do it with the multi once, and once with the bus and see how the #'s compare.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Sure bud I can post some numbers for ya later on tonight. Am at work now on an old P4 system and can't wait to get home to the beast!

Also I can't go to high on the CPU freq, as I have not installed my water block yet and the stock heatsink can't keep up over 3.6 or so!

You should try something reasonable, like 3.6Ghz, just so heat isnt an issue (even though you have an AIR CONDITIONER on the back of your case







) do it with the multi once, and once with the bus and see how the #'s compare.

on temps i have right now with this board prob not happening and get this i had to restore my computer cause the ocz ssd's went bad so i restored it from my server and my windows is all jacked up so i haft to reinstall windows to reinstall my futuremark not cool =[ no programs are working if i go to remove software nothing shows up


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ Man that sucks! I screwed my raid up and the windows 7 restore image thingy worked perfectly when i got the drives back together (back up image was on another drive)


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^^ Man that sucks! I screwed my raid up and the windows 7 restore image thingy worked perfectly when i got the drives back together (back up image was on another drive)

yeah this would be the first time windows home server has failed me only takes 10mins to restore a full back up =]


----------



## Phobos223

Dunno if you guys have seen this yet, pretty awesome!

http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/wh...on-processors/

Confirmed that we will be able to throw a Bulldozer in our fancy new boards! Hell yea!


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Dunno if you guys have seen this yet, pretty awesome!

http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/wh...on-processors/

Confirmed that we will be able to throw a Bulldozer in our fancy new boards! Hell yea!

Will there be a new socket though? like am3+ - to be the new king? or will 890FX stay?


----------



## raisethe3

32nm and an AM3 socket? Big PLUS! It helps for those who are still hanging around with their DDR2 boards. Just needs a bios update that's all.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Dunno if you guys have seen this yet, pretty awesome!

http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/wh...on-processors/

Confirmed that we will be able to throw a Bulldozer in our fancy new boards! Hell yea!


----------



## KoldVoid

My NB is running at 64 C within seconds from boot and in the BIOS, haven't checked what it's like after/during usage...and no overclocking here whatsoever.

I was extremely happy with this board at first, it was the second most expensive part in my entire build. I spent hard earned savings on this machine and now I'm out of a job, and instead of a motherboard I have a George Foreman grill. With "Japanese capacitors". Lame, unbelievably lame. I thought ASUS was premium product. They sure charge a premium price.

They're NEVER getting a penny out of me again. EVER. Matter of fact I'll make sure I voice my grief as loud as I can and steer everyone I can away from their overpriced trash. That runaround answer only compounds the problems. I hope they DIE in bankruptcy.

Thank you mr. bavarianblessed. That is a bloody shame. What did they, run out of studs? Their incompetence knows no bounds.

I cannot RMA the product back to zipzoomfly as I shipped it from the States to Qatar through an express carrier's online shopping service. I already paid a 100$ premium to get it here. Instead I think I'll just beat someone with the damn board to a pulp should I find any of their salespeople at some tradeshow/exhibition. Extra fans are not an option either. This was a DAW/audio recording rig build. It is as loud as I csn possibly afford it to be.

Thank you ASUS, may you rot in hell.


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ Dude, read through this thread. Your problem is discussed in great detail in the last few pages. I know it sucks, but the fix is easy.


----------



## KoldVoid

Sure, file the studs, and void the warranty. Not like I'll need it anyways eh? Since I intend to bludgeon someone with it.

It took me 6 hours to put the damn thing together with a Noctua NH-D14 and an XFX Radeon 5770. And all the damn cables from the Corsair TX750...Now I have to pull everything apart, play the mechanic with an industrial file (which I don't have)...great, just bloody great. And the 80$ more I paid for this POS over a nice ASRock 890FX. It just doesn't make any sense whatsoever. Once more, screw Assus.


----------



## KoldVoid

Was it really that hard for them to include a one sheet instruction with a replacement heatsink, or at least a replacement stud? I think not. But here's a company that doesn't give a damn about it's core customer base. The MoBo overclocker crowd. They're too busy counting the money from sales of their god-awful "netbooks".


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


Was it really that hard for them to include a one sheet instruction with a replacement heatsink, or at least a replacement stud? I think not. But here's a company that doesn't give a damn about it's core customer base. The MoBo overclocker crowd. They're too busy counting the money from sales of their god-awful "netbooks".


ill buy ur board for 100


----------



## KoldVoid

I'll gladly trade for that ASRock 890FX...if you pay shipping both ways


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


I'll gladly trade for that ASRock 890FX...if you pay shipping both ways










umm you do know asus is asrock and you were calling asus crap?


----------



## godofdeath

how long are the supplied sata cables?


----------



## andrew149

there pretty long! works in my full tower case


----------



## KoldVoid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


umm you do know asus is asrock and you were calling asus crap?


Didn't know that, thanks for the tidbit, will be avoiding them as well then!


----------



## runnin17

LULZ!!!

Let the flame war begin, LOL


----------



## curlysir

My stock NB temps have been running around 50c at idle, not as bad as some. Before I went to the trouble of pulling the board I tried an experiment. I dug out an old 40mm fan I had buried in the junk drawer and mounted in temporarily with tie wraps on the NB heat sink just to see if it would help. I got an immediate 3C drop to 47C. This tells me I have contact so I will sometime in the near future pull the board and change out the TI material. Part of my problem is I am using an Corsair H50 and don't have a fan blowing in the area of the heat sink which is right above the video card.


----------



## godofdeath

is that 50 idle or at load?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Op updated


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curlysir* 
My stock NB temps have been running around 50c, not as bad as some. Before I went to the trouble of pulling the board I tried an experiment. I dug out an old 40mm fan I had buried in the junk drawer and mounted in temporarily with tie wraps on the NB heat sink just to see if it would help. I got an immediate 3C drop to 47C. This tells me I have contact so I will sometime in the near future pull the board and change out the TI material. Part of my problem is I am using an Corsair H50 and don't have a fan blowing in the area of the heat sink which is right above the video card.

I use a h50 as well and I put a 120mm fan in my drive bay and it works pretty good, just play with fan conf. and those temps will drop


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is that 50 idle or at load?

When i first installed the board I was getting 52 idle but after almost a week I am down to 40-44 idle and around 56-58 load, seems to be getting beter


----------



## zenkis15

Ok I finally got everything together but I havent turn the system on, so should I flash the BIOS now and if so which one should I use? Or should I set up RAID 0 first Install Win 7 and then flash the Bios?


----------



## godofdeath

can anyone take a picture of the back of their case

i wanna know where the pci slots start from at the top #1 or the one below #2


----------



## navit

0707 is the latest bios but dont know about the other question.


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is that 50 idle or at load?


Idle, I updated my post. I have not seen temps go over 55C so far at load.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


0707 is the latest bios but dont know about the other question.


the newest is 8


----------



## zenkis15

I just flash the BIOS with 707 the system has no OS and at post it tell me CPU Fan error!

I have the H50 and I plug the pump in one of the Fan channels and the fans directly to the PSU, did I do something wrong?


----------



## andrew149

no plug the fans on the motherboard


----------



## patriotaus

i am getting my pop to machine down the two aluminium retention screws to the exact height of the copper/brass ones. (i dont have any tools).

Should i remove the yellow gunk and install some good stuff (for cpus)? i dont have anything special, ie no alcohol to remove it. But the yellow stuff hasnt even touch the NB so i am assuming it would be easier to remove from the heatsink then the chip.

or should i just get the newly appropriately sized retention screws and screw it down and deal with the 50degree idle temps others are having?


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


no plug the fans on the motherboard


there is only one Plug for CPU Fan, should I plug the other fan to any FAN Channel?


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


I just flash the BIOS with 707 the system has no OS and at post it tell me CPU Fan error!

I have the H50 and I plug the pump in one of the Fan channels and the fans directly to the PSU, did I do something wrong?


You are getting the error because you do do have anything plugged into the CPU fan header. You need to plug the H50 pump to the CPU fan connector and do not enable CPU fan control in bios. The fans can be plugged to any of the Chassis Headers or leave it connected to the PSU if you want but you can't monitor fan speed.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


there is only one Plug for CPU Fan, should I plug the other fan to any FAN Channel?


theres like 8 fan ports on this motherboard open the manual and it will show you all of them


----------



## godofdeath

all them fan ports are the same, just find something you can reach


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patriotaus*


i am getting my pop to machine down the two aluminium retention screws to the exact height of the copper/brass ones. (i dont have any tools).

Should i remove the yellow gunk and install some good stuff (for cpus)? i dont have anything special, ie no alcohol to remove it. But the yellow stuff hasnt even touch the NB so i am assuming it would be easier to remove from the heatsink then the chip.

or should i just get the newly appropriately sized retention screws and screw it down and deal with the 50degree idle temps others are having?


Read through this Thread and you will see that the best results are by people removing the stock yellow gunk and using good cpu stuff. You can get 91% alcohol at Walmart or any Pharmacy. Don't get carried away when you tighten the screws or you could put too much pressure on the NB Chip.


----------



## patriotaus

yeah i know it will provide better performance as i have read through many pages of this thread. My question really was, should I bother? i have never had to remove the gunk before and i dont have the utensils for it.


----------



## godofdeath

you have to just scrape it off

since its not used you can reuse it by just sticking it on
if you dont want to bother with the hassle dont bother lol


----------



## navit

I managed to hit 3.9 tonight, I think I can go higher, how is everything so far?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
I managed to hit 3.9 tonight, I think I can go higher, how is everything so far?

pshh your no where near what the chip can do 4.3 is max stable and 4.4 is stable benchmark 4.5 is just boot into windows 4.2 is max stable on air 4.0 is stable where you set it there and you dont haft to worry about it


----------



## Draztik

Hello, I am new to the forum but I have been reading this thread for about a week and I have decided to purchase a Crosshair IV Formula. I received my board and I checked if the heatsink is making contact with the northbridge and it turns out mine is mounted properly and making contact. I purchased this board from Newegg a few days ago FWIW. I am going to remove the yellow thermal paste and replace it with some OCZ freeze before I install the board. I am curious to know what memory everyone is using with this board paired with the Phenom II X6 1090T. I spent some time researching what memory to get and decided on Mushkin 996746 DDR3 1600 PC12800 7-7-7-18 1.65v. This memory wasn't on the QVL but I think I should be ok. The specs on the memory are close to the Muskin 996657 which is on the QVL. I can't wait to get this thing running, I'm still waiting on parts.....


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draztik* 
Hello, I am new to the forum but I have been reading this thread for about a week and I have decided to purchase a Crosshair IV Formula. I received my board and I checked if the heatsink is making contact with the northbridge and it turns out mine is mounted properly and making contact. I purchased this board from Newegg a few days ago FWIW. I am going to remove the yellow thermal paste and replace it with some OCZ freeze before I install the board. I am curious to know what memory everyone is using with this board paired with the Phenom II X6 1090T. I spent some time researching what memory to get and decided on Mushkin 996746 DDR3 1600 PC12800 7-7-7-18 1.65v. This memory wasn't on the QVL but I think I should be ok. The specs on the memory are close to the Muskin 996657 which is on the QVL. I can't wait to get this thing running, I'm still waiting on parts.....

New batch might have been fixed??
like yours if there are no problems


----------



## zenkis15

I setup my RAID 0 with two Samsungs F3's, now Windows 7 can't detect my harddrives, so I have to install the drivers first but when I went to the samsung website there is something about Update for SB850 compatibility problem, any Idea what to do?


----------



## patriotaus

ill probably just leave the yellow on and see the temps that way. I just really want to get my 1090 in and see how she goes.


----------



## Draztik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
New batch might have been fixed??
like yours if there are no problems

I did see someone else in the thread mention that the new batch may have been fixed. I figured I would mention that for anyone concerned about this issue.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
I setup my RAID 0 with two Samsungs F3's, now Windows 7 can't detect my harddrives, so I have to install the drivers first but when I went to the samsung website there is something about Update for SB850 compatibility problem, any Idea what to do?

You used the drivers from the Asus CD/Website?


----------



## off1ine

@zenkis15 : I had to flash the firmware on my F3's to be recognised by the SB850, used existing PC and usb boot thumbdrive.


----------



## zenkis15

I only Updated the BIOS, then I set up RAID 0, do I have to delete the Raid so that I could install the drivers or can I leave it like that and us a bootable USB drive and install the new updated driver?


----------



## zenkis15

Or should I install the Raid driver during the Windows OS install?


----------



## zenkis15

I'm lost, should I Use the CD that the board came with eventhough I updated the BIOS? what happens with the RAID?


----------



## fssbzz

hi, a very very noob question. where do i plug my CD-ROM drive to the motherboard?
i cant find anywhere on Crosshair IV have that CD-ROM for me to plug in.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


hi, a very very noob question. where do i plug my CD-ROM drive to the motherboard?
i cant find anywhere on Crosshair IV have that CD-ROM for me to plug in.


Sata port.

I take it you must have IDE, time to upgrade to a SATA DVD rom, cheap enough these days, can get a good dual layer for about $30 if you search.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Sata port.

I take it you must have IDE, time to upgrade to a DVD rom, cheap enough these days, can get a good dual layer for about $30 if you search.


oh [email protected](*!&#*(^[email protected]&#^!*&@^# i got the dvd rom.
but is ATA133 Cable. *** = =
so if i use SATA, which sata port should i connect it to.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


oh [email protected](*!&#*(^[email protected]&#^!*&@^# i got the dvd rom.
but is ATA133 Cable. *** = =
so if i use SATA, which sata port should i connect it to.


Any of them should work just fine.

@zenkis: When prompted for the RAID drivers during the Win7 installation, just put in your ASUS disk and find the raid driver. Then it loads and your disks should appear. It doesn't matter whether you flashed your Bios, it's independent of that.


----------



## Naturecannon

Live a little and stick it in any available hole, MB might like it







.


----------



## [email protected]'D

lol ^^^


----------



## Kvjavs

I stuck mine in the number 2 SATA port. It loved it and wanted more.


----------



## Maximous

I loving this baby more and more. Im doing things I couldnt do with the last MB.
Thnx asus


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Any of them should work just fine.

@zenkis: When prompted for the RAID drivers during the Win7 installation, just put in your ASUS disk and find the raid driver. Then it loads and your disks should appear. It doesn't matter whether you flashed your Bios, it's independent of that.


Optical drives should really go in ports 5+6,,1-4 are for HD's.


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Any of them should work just fine.

@zenkis: When prompted for the RAID drivers during the Win7 installation, just put in your ASUS disk and find the raid driver. Then it loads and your disks should appear. It doesn't matter whether you flashed your Bios, it's independent of that.


Thanks, but should I install the drivers in the HDs first? It look like the samsungs F3 has a little problem with the NB850 so should I remove the Raid install the drivers to each HD or could I live them in Raid and install the driver?


----------



## supershanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
Optical drives should really go in ports 5+6,,1-4 are for HD's.

As the man says, you can also change the access mode of 5+6 to IDE while having 1-4 on AGCI etc., This can help DVD detection especially if windows disc is sometimes not detected.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


pshh your no where near what the chip can do 4.3 is max stable and 4.4 is stable benchmark 4.5 is just boot into windows 4.2 is max stable on air 4.0 is stable where you set it there and you dont haft to worry about it


Ran out of time last night, but will continue upward tonight, was just wondering if I should use a higher multiplier in place of higher fsb?


----------



## Naturecannon

keep an eye out for new bios today.

I found this elsewhere regarding C4F from a reputable source:

Quote:



We have replicated the floating CPU-NB voltage problem finally and will have a BIOS fix shortly. Thanks to the members who assisted us.


----------



## tazz63

I have a question about about the 0801 bios, I have the "old" version of this that was a beta release a few weeks back, I now see it's an official version. When I download this new one and look at the size of the file it says 2048 kb in my files yet on the asus site it says 907.21 kb, the other thing is when I open it (unzip) I still get the orig date that I first got it. What gives.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Ran out of time last night, but will continue upward tonight, was just wondering if I should use a higher multiplier in place of higher fsb?

no bus just multiplier

21.5
200bus


----------



## demonsblood

Hi, I am officially a new member of the C4F club









now, does anyone else think the stock x6 fan is SUPER LOUD?

I was wondering which coolers will fit the C4F with tall heatspreaders? (G.Skill pi to be exact?

I was looking at:
Noctua d14
Venomous X-RT
Cogage Arrow
Megahalem/Mega Shadow
Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
Tuniq Tower 120Extreme

or if all those don't fit I will try Corsair H50 or Coolit ECO closed loop water cooler


----------



## Maximous

Anybody know why everest ultimate dont know my mobo? It says unknown







???


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


I have a question about about the 0801 bios, I have the "old" version of this that was a beta release a few weeks back, I now see it's an official version. When I download this new one and look at the size of the file it says 2048 kb in my files yet on the asus site it says 907.21 kb, the other thing is when I open it (unzip) I still get the orig date that I first got it. What gives.


ASUS repost of 0801 is Same bios as the original that was posted before.

I Hear it may take a few days for new bios for the C4F to be released.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


Hi, I am officially a new member of the C4F club









now, does anyone else think the stock x6 fan is SUPER LOUD?

I was wondering which coolers will fit the C4F with tall heatspreaders? (G.Skill pi to be exact?

I was looking at:
Noctua d14
Venomous X-RT
Cogage Arrow
Megahalem/Mega Shadow
Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
Tuniq Tower 120Extreme

or if all those don't fit I will try Corsair H50 or Coolit ECO closed loop water cooler


any of these will work http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

worse case take the heat sink off one of the ram add a fan or somthing the cpu is the most important to cool right?

or the h50 is the really good way to go just add 2 nice fans to it Delta's or typhons


----------



## BaVco

Hi

I use the H50 and even under load my temp never goes over 55 C. It's worth the investment.


----------



## jay10

hi I am new to this form, I know that it has been discussed before, but there are still some things I want to know before I start to take my mother board apart. First, when I boot up an go into bios my temps are 52c nb and 39c sb. do you guys think it would be better to just replace thermal past and fix standoffs or just thermal past second question do i only need to apply thermal past to the north and south bridge or do i also need to put it on something else. If i need to also apply thermal past somewhere like MOFSETS can you tell me where that is. Also do i need to do anything to the white pads if i fix the standoffs.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaVco*


Hi

I use the H50 and even under load my temp never goes over 55 C. It's worth the investment.


@ what overclock? and 55c on the cores or actual cpu temp?


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jay10*


hi I am new to this form, I know that it has been discussed before, but there are still some things I want to know before I start to take my mother board apart. First, when I boot up an go into bios my temps are 52c nb and 39c sb. do you guys think it would be better to just replace thermal past and fix standoffs or just thermal past second question do i only need to apply thermal past to the north and south bridge or do i also need to put it on something else. If i need to also apply thermal past somewhere like MOFSETS can you tell me where that is. Also do i need to do anything to the white pads if i fix the standoffs.



Remove your existing Heat Sinks, then inspect the thermal pad, if they have small indentations or half then fix the stand offs, remove the old Thermal(yellow wax) and apply new thermal only to the SB and NB, and thats all!!


----------



## zenkis15

I just bought my CH4 and the NB had good contact but the SB only had a small indentation in the thermal pad so I fix the stand offs and use new thermal


----------



## jay10

zenkis15 thanks will do


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
I just bought my CH4 and the NB had good contact but the SB only had a small indentation in the thermal pad so I fix the stand offs and use new thermal

And how are your temps now?


----------



## zenkis15

Ok Finally got the system running with no OC at stock speeds and no load the system is at

NB 38c
SB 33c
CPU 30c


----------



## zenkis15

The computers its been running for over 2 hours

I'm still installing more programs I would like to OC it but I'm not sure where to start do I'll have to do more reading.

One thing I would like to know is that I have a Push Pull setup with my H50 but the fans I got are way to loud! they do push a lot of hair but beleive its loud, how can I control the speed fan they are running at 2800 rpms now


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


The computers its been running for over 2 hours

I'm still installing more programs I would like to OC it but I'm not sure where to start do I'll have to do more reading.

One thing I would like to know is that I have a Push Pull setup with my H50 but the fans I got are way to loud! they do push a lot of hair but beleive its loud, how can I control the speed fan they are running at 2800 rpms now


You can go into the bios and set the fan control to duty and run them at 60 or 70%


----------



## zenkis15

I only want to control my fans what about the H50 pump? since its connected at the CPU Fan channel is it going to affect the speed aswell?


----------



## godofdeath

how long does it take before items end up as open box on newegg?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how long does it take before items end up as open box on newegg?

call them and ask


----------



## KoldVoid

Does anyone know if Asus will be doing anything about this issue, or are we effectively on our own?

I've also noted a discrepancy in the temperature readings reported in the BIOS (idle at 62-64 on the NB) and Probe II (idles at 50 to 55). My Noctua D14 has a 140mm fan that blows towards the NB so I guess the temps would be even higher with a stock AMD fan...


----------



## godofdeath

when you tri-fire this
will it use the back pci-e 1-6 or 2-7?


----------



## girass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


Thanks, but should I install the drivers in the HDs first? It look like the samsungs F3 has a little problem with the NB850 so should I remove the Raid install the drivers to each HD or could I live them in Raid and install the driver?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


I setup my RAID 0 with two Samsungs F3's, now Windows 7 can't detect my harddrives, so I have to install the drivers first but when I went to the samsung website there is something about Update for SB850 compatibility problem, any Idea what to do?


You need to flash the firmware of the F3's, one at a time, from bootable media. they have to be in sata slot #1 and it will erase the data on the disks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


Does anyone know if Asus will be doing anything about this issue, or are we effectively on our own?

I've also noted a discrepancy in the temperature readings reported in the BIOS (idle at 62-64 on the NB) and Probe II (idles at 50 to 55). My Noctua D14 has a 140mm fan that blows towards the NB so I guess the temps would be even higher with a stock AMD fan...


I also noticed this, exact same difference infact, but if the heatsink is working normally, both temps should be <65*c max load, I personally trust Probe II more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jay10*


hi I am new to this form, I know that it has been discussed before, but there are still some things I want to know before I start to take my mother board apart. First, when I boot up an go into bios my temps are 52c nb and 39c sb. do you guys think it would be better to just replace thermal past and fix standoffs or just thermal past second question do i only need to apply thermal past to the north and south bridge or do i also need to put it on something else. If i need to also apply thermal past somewhere like MOFSETS can you tell me where that is. Also do i need to do anything to the white pads if i fix the standoffs.


52*c in bios is fine, try stressing the NB with furmark+prime95smallFFTs+superPi and make sure the NB temp doesn't exceed 65*c (in Probe II). if you are required to void the warranty,* 1* make sure you dont file the standoffs too short or over-tighten,* 2*, leave the soft support pads around contact areas and* 3*, if you replace any TIM/paste make sure its non conductive or you'll possibly blow your mobo.

sorry for the long thread, btw left my stock yellow "paste" on and just filed the standoffs 2mm and temps dropped 10*c at load and even more at idle, just a side note, NB crashes at >72*c lol... (also replaced the TIM/paste on my 5870's v-regs and got >20*c lower @ load!)


----------



## demonsblood

hi, I was wondering how the h50 performs with high overclocks on this board..at maybe 4.00GHz?

also, how does venomous X fit on C4F?


----------



## Maximous

Heu again. I was just wondering if anybody knows the max voltages for NB, SB, HT?

I think i saw somewhere in here but I cant find it









Thnx for any help


----------



## patriotaus

my NB temp was 98 degrees and crashes a few seconds later. I made the two retention screws the same size as the brass ones and then it dropped to 70. so i took it out and again and realised that it only hit the yellow stuff on one edge. Then i realised along with the long screws, the whole heatsink wasn't flat so i had to straighten it up also (i just grabbed in and bent it until my eye said it was straight). Now my NB temp is 36 at idle (which i am happy with). but unfortunately i did some damage removing and reinstalling those retention screws and now one is threaded so it just slides out. I bent the heatsink further to push against the motherboard so there is no need for that screw. All done, i dont ever want to think about the NB again. Lets hope my very messy solution holds. Otherwise i think ill have to make my own heatsink.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


I only want to control my fans what about the H50 pump? since its connected at the CPU Fan channel is it going to affect the speed aswell?


The cpu fan channel is controled by the qcpu function, dont play with that just the other, powerfan otp1-4, you know, those.
What does your pump run at rpm wise?


----------



## BaVco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


@ what overclock? and 55c on the cores or actual cpu temp?


As far as I am concerned it is the actual cpu temp. I also have 2 noctus 140mm fans and 4 x 120mm fans cooling the case.


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


The cpu fan channel is controled by the qcpu function, dont play with that just the other, powerfan otp1-4, you know, those.
What does your pump run at rpm wise?



Its at 1350 RMPs I'm my CPU is at 37c


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


Its at 1350 RMPs I'm my CPU is at 37c


AHH, same as mine cool, I see your still a tad warm though


----------



## reDDot

Finally not just a window shopper guest . Post some pics of my rig as soon as I've finished moving to the new house , would be great to join this CH IV Club..........Awsome Mobo for future proofing upgrades . Can't wait for EK to bring out that full cover block , then do my full loop














Red/Black colour scheme looks so sexy


----------



## navit

I wonder if I put my gpu in slot3 if it would help get more airflow to that nortbridge? I am just fine with idle temps, it the load temps I still dont like.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I wonder if I put my gpu in slot3 if it would help get more airflow to that nortbridge? I am just fine with idle temps, it the load temps I still dont like.

Any thoughts on that?










I guess it doesn't matter what slot the GPU is in does it? Not like 1 slot performs better than the others i would think right?

Also if you are really concerned about it they make those brackets that attach to a PCI slot that give you a fan that you can position anywhere in the case. You could mount a 80mm fan on it and point staight onto the board.


----------



## NathG79

Hi All.
yesterday I reported My Issues With The Hot NB/SB Issue. I Thought I`d Lay It On Bit Just To See What Kind Of Reaction I Got From Them And Was Interested To See What They Were Going To Do About It.
This Is What I Wrote:
My North Bridge /South Bridge Temp`s are abnormally high, (55-65) at idle even resulting in BSOD at least once on every 2 hour session. Have read up on this fault and it seems to be very widespread.could you please inform what ASUS are going to do about this as the Crosshair IV Formula is the top end board for AM3 and this kind off fault should not be occurring.

You`ll Laugh When You See Their Reply!)









My name is Chelesa and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

Generally, motherboard will be able to function correctly when temperature is 10celsius to 80 Celsius.

If you are worried about the temperature, I recommend you check if the CPU fan is correctly functioning. Please check if the CPU heatsink is firmly attached to your CPU, you can unattach your CPU fan and connect it again as a try. Also, I recommend you change another CPU fan for a try.

If the problem remains, could you please check if the cooling environment is good for your chassis? I recommend you add another chassis fan for your PC.

For the BSOD, please reset CMOS default by:
1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2.Remove the onboard battery.
3.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2(default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for
about 10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
4.Reinstall the battery.
5.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
6.Enter BIOS, press F5 to load default settings, then press F10 to save&exit.

Sorry for all the inconvenience and wish you have a nice day.

Can You Believe They said the NB will Function At 80`c!.
I`m Sure It Will But Do I want It Catching Fire!?
Then They Say About Checking My CPU Fan Is Mounted Correctly?
What Is Going On Here!!!?
Did You See The Bit About Resetting CMOS.
If They'd Even Looked At The Spec They Would Know That You Can Press A Button On The Back To Reset CMOS.
If This Is The Help They They Are Willing To Offer, Then God Help Us All!!!!!


----------



## Phobos223

Yea be sure to check your CPU heatsink when your NB is overheating...










Does the CFIV even have a jumper? I know we got that rest on the back but I didn't notice a jumper...

Sounds like the Google translator had its work cut out for it there


----------



## KoldVoid

It was better I did not see that reply. Like I said, goodbye core customers, go to Gigabyte, MSI, whoever else...we're too busy selling entry level monitors and netbooks...

What did you use to file the problematic standoff? Please be specific. I never had to do this before, even with bargain bin junk...and what did you use to remove the wax? Will Acetone do or do I need something specific? I'll go out shopping for hardware and cosmetics tomorrow...

I also updated the BIOS to 0707...avoided 0801 since I've seen some issues with HDD's reported here...


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
Hi All.
yesterday I reported My Issues With The Hot NB/SB Issue. I Thought I`d Lay It On Bit Just To See What Kind Of Reaction I Got From Them And Was Interested To See What They Were Going To Do About It.
This Is What I Wrote:
My North Bridge /South Bridge Temp`s are abnormally high, (55-65) at idle even resulting in BSOD at least once on every 2 hour session. Have read up on this fault and it seems to be very widespread.could you please inform what ASUS are going to do about this as the Crosshair IV Formula is the top end board for AM3 and this kind off fault should not be occurring.

You`ll Laugh When You See Their Reply!)









My name is Chelesa and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

Generally, motherboard will be able to function correctly when temperature is 10celsius to 80 Celsius.

If you are worried about the temperature, I recommend you check if the CPU fan is correctly functioning. Please check if the CPU heatsink is firmly attached to your CPU, you can unattach your CPU fan and connect it again as a try. Also, I recommend you change another CPU fan for a try.

If the problem remains, could you please check if the cooling environment is good for your chassis? I recommend you add another chassis fan for your PC.

For the BSOD, please reset CMOS default by:
1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2.Remove the onboard battery.
3.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2(default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for
about 10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
4.Reinstall the battery.
5.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
6.Enter BIOS, press F5 to load default settings, then press F10 to save&exit.

Sorry for all the inconvenience and wish you have a nice day.

Can You Believe They said the NB will Function At 80`c!.
I`m Sure It Will But Do I want It Catching Fire!?
Then They Say About Checking My CPU Fan Is Mounted Correctly?
What Is Going On Here!!!?
Did You See The Bit About Resetting CMOS.
If They'd Even Looked At The Spec They Would Know That You Can Press A Button On The Back To Reset CMOS.
If This Is The Help They They Are Willing To Offer, Then God Help Us All!!!!!









ASUS should be ashamed of that reply from their support staff. You should post on their Facebook and link to your thread here with their reply. You will see NB related comments about midpage.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
Hi All.
yesterday I reported My Issues With The Hot NB/SB Issue. I Thought I`d Lay It On Bit Just To See What Kind Of Reaction I Got From Them And Was Interested To See What They Were Going To Do About It.
This Is What I Wrote:
My North Bridge /South Bridge Temp`s are abnormally high, (55-65) at idle even resulting in BSOD at least once on every 2 hour session. Have read up on this fault and it seems to be very widespread.could you please inform what ASUS are going to do about this as the Crosshair IV Formula is the top end board for AM3 and this kind off fault should not be occurring.

You`ll Laugh When You See Their Reply!)









My name is Chelesa and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

Generally, motherboard will be able to function correctly when temperature is 10celsius to 80 Celsius.

If you are worried about the temperature, I recommend you check if the CPU fan is correctly functioning. Please check if the CPU heatsink is firmly attached to your CPU, you can unattach your CPU fan and connect it again as a try. Also, I recommend you change another CPU fan for a try.

If the problem remains, could you please check if the cooling environment is good for your chassis? I recommend you add another chassis fan for your PC.

For the BSOD, please reset CMOS default by:
1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2.Remove the onboard battery.
3.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2(default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for
about 10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
4.Reinstall the battery.
5.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
6.Enter BIOS, press F5 to load default settings, then press F10 to save&exit.

Sorry for all the inconvenience and wish you have a nice day.

Can You Believe They said the NB will Function At 80`c!.
I`m Sure It Will But Do I want It Catching Fire!?
Then They Say About Checking My CPU Fan Is Mounted Correctly?
What Is Going On Here!!!?
Did You See The Bit About Resetting CMOS.
If They'd Even Looked At The Spec They Would Know That You Can Press A Button On The Back To Reset CMOS.
If This Is The Help They They Are Willing To Offer, Then God Help Us All!!!!!


----------



## NathG79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoldVoid* 
It was better I did not see that reply. Like I said, goodbye core customers, go to Gigabyte, MSI, whoever else...we're too busy selling entry level monitors and netbooks...

What did you use to file the problematic standoff? Please be specific. I never had to do this before, even with bargain bin junk...and what did you use to remove the wax? Will Acetone do or do I need something specific? I'll go out shopping for hardware and cosmetics tomorrow...

I also updated the BIOS to 0707...avoided 0801 since I've seen some issues with HDD's reported here...

Hello!
I Havent as yet used BIOS 0801, I`m still on 0707. But Yeah, reply was a big joke,







another member posted my gripe on the ROG facebook page, I hope it creates some waves!.









In regards to the the stand-off, I never touched it , this was just a trial. The NB still hangs at 45 idle on my 955 X4!, which I think is too high., I am gonna sand down the stand-offs at the weekend, the re-apply TIM yet again. I know my CPU generates more heat than the 965 C3,







and also the new X6 CPU`s but come on, the NB should be less than 40 at idle!. what do you think about the issue, and did you read my ASUS tech support reply-if so, what are your thoughts-the SB never hits more than 40 at load after the mod, but I think the NB defo need some TLC.
Thanks In Advance!


----------



## godofdeath

Well someone is responding to the fb messages of the nb/sb problems
Everyone flood them there!!!!!!


----------



## NathG79

Just been reading my ASUS tech support reply again, (sorry, i tend to keep going over these things when i get them in my head-They asked me to check and re-apply my cpu heatsink, what is that gonna do to the nb temp?.

They also said about changing my cpu fan- I have a very good CPU fan/heatsink already, (Zalmann C9900 copper Heatsink, I mean come on- Its not water cooling but it`s pretty good!!

Then they said about adding a extra chassis cooling fan-I already have 8 x 120mm fans in my CM690-but they didn't ask how many in the fields!!??.

I`m sorry but I really feel like ASUS don't want to know about this issue. Please, anyone that is having this issue, send tech support your problems, and facebook, and hopefully, we should get some closure


----------



## Phobos223

By the time they actually get around to a 2nd revision board the EK waterblock will be out







Problem solved


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
AHH, same as mine cool, I see your still a tad warm though


I know, it gets worst.. I have a HAF 932 once I remove the side panel which has the bis fan in it my Cpu jumps at 37c to 40c also my NB jumps to 42c and my SB to 38c even after I fix the stand offs. Also I lowered the RPMs on the push pull setup of my H50 from 2800 to 2200, (the fans are way to loud) and I use my H50 setups as an exhaust.

I might get rid of this board and I'll get a new UD5.

Also I'm thinking that it might be the TIM I used, I bought some Shin-Etsu by MicroSi from ebay, I'm thinking its a cheap TIM.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


I know, it gets worst.. I have a HAF 932 once I remove the side panel which has the bis fan in it my Cpu jumps at 37c to 40c also my NB jumps to 42c and my SB to 38c even after I fix the stand offs. Also I lowered the RPMs on the push pull setup of my H50 from 2800 to 2200, (the fans are way to loud) and I use my H50 setups as an exhaust.

I might get rid of this board and I'll get a new UD5.

Also I'm thinking that it might be the TIM I used, I bought some Shin-Etsu by MicroSi from ebay, I'm thinking its a cheap TIM.










I must say your cpu should be a tad cooler but your other temps arent too bad.
Do they go down with the case closed? mine tend to go up with it open because the air cant be focused through the rig

Right now Iam sitting at 44/36

Edit: man the board is just sick, dont give up on it yet!!!!


----------



## zenkis15

Dont get me wrong this board looks awsome I had no issues with the install, but I can't live with the noise of those fans so that I could keep the temps down, and yes they go down once the case but not much, I'll check again, what about the CPU what can I do to keep it colder?

Also I'm trying to install AMD overdirve and windows 7 keeps telling me there has been an erros and the install its terminated


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


Dont get me wrong this board looks awsome I had no issues with the install, but I can't live with the noise of those fans so that I could keep the temps down, and yes they go down once the case but not much, I'll check again, what about the CPU what can I do to keep it colder?

Also I'm trying to install AMD overdirve and windows 7 keeps telling me there has been an erros and the install its terminated


Get you 2 Noctua NF-P12 fans. The will give you good cooling and the noise is very low. From my experience with the H50 it does not gain much if any with fans over 2000 rpm.


----------



## godofdeath

i just realized that the dude/bot on fb replies to all posts the same way, we look into this we will post solution later, blah blah, blah


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

I am to waiting on the EK waterblock (just waiting period) Im not going to take anything off untill that comes out. Even though it looks like its seated ok but ***.


----------



## zenkis15

this is what I got so far!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Pewterschmidt* 
I am to waiting on the EK waterblock (just waiting period) Im not going to take anything off untill that comes out. Even though it looks like its seated ok but ***.

Begining of June







like I stated before I think
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
this is what I got so far!



















use shrouds for your h50?


----------



## zenkis15

No, why should I ?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


No, why should I ?


if moves air through the rad in the dead center zone or something


----------



## zenkis15

mmm from all the pics I've seen they all have the setuo that I have


----------



## godofdeath

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...0-updated.html

few degree difference


----------



## zenkis15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...0-updated.html

few degree difference


Interesting....mmm I might get one.

Also went monitoring cpu temps why does CoreTemp tells me my CPU is at 43c and PC Probe II tells me is at 58c, which one should I believe? (By the way I'm running Prime with 4.05gz this is the reason why so hot)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Interesting....mmm I might get one.

Also went monitoring cpu temps why does CoreTemp tells me my CPU is at 43c and PC Probe II tells me is at 58c, which one should I believe? (By the way I'm running Prime with 4.05gz this is the reason why so hot)

if you have old 120mm fans you can gut out the center and use that as a shroud

and i have no clue about temps


----------



## Napophis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Optical drives should really go in ports 5+6,,1-4 are for HD's.










Ya, i put my dvd drive into Sata 5, and HDD's into 1 and 2. That way you can make 1-4 RAID and 5-6 IDE. Couldn't detect my DVD drive at first when i was setting up my RAID0 till i changed it to that setup.


----------



## Napophis

Almost forgot, but finally got my Megahalem installed and atm trying to break 4.1ghz but prime keeps crashing on me >< right now @4.09ghz with 1.4V (not sure if i should/can up the vcore more for 24/7 use)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Napophis* 
Almost forgot, but finally got my Megahalem installed and atm trying to break 4.1ghz but prime keeps crashing on me >< right now @4.09ghz with 1.4V (not sure if i should/can up the vcore more for 24/7 use)

You can safely up the volts to 1.55v if your temps stay at or below 55'C primeblend load (Socket Temp, not individual cores with Thuban) while on air cooling. Some people say 1.6v max.

You'll probably need just a notch or two more in volts, so you're good to go for it


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Napophis* 
Ya, i put my dvd drive into Sata 5, and HDD's into 1 and 2. That way you can make 1-4 RAID and 5-6 IDE. Couldn't detect my DVD drive at first when i was setting up my RAID0 till i changed it to that setup.

Thats great,glad it's sorted.Dont be afraid to give your chip a bit more juice,but as a rule,Thubans need less voltage than Denebs,i run my 1090T 24/7 @4.2ghz with 1.480v,NB @3.0ghz at 1.300v.Not been over 40c under stress.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
use shrouds for your h50?

he doesnt need it...that fan has enough static pressure already...with all that cfm...


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
I know, it gets worst.. I have a HAF 932 once I remove the side panel which has the bis fan in it my Cpu jumps at 37c to 40c also my NB jumps to 42c and my SB to 38c even after I fix the stand offs. Also I lowered the RPMs on the push pull setup of my H50 from 2800 to 2200, (the fans are way to loud) and I use my H50 setups as an exhaust.

I might get rid of this board and I'll get a new UD5.

Also I'm thinking that it might be the TIM I used, I bought some Shin-Etsu by MicroSi from ebay, I'm thinking its a cheap TIM.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835209017
it mounts on the motherboard and face it right at the nb heatsink...it killed almost 10c for me. =) it looks nice also


----------



## fssbzz

ok. guys, i need help here.
i just finish setting up everything.
and now..look at my TMPIN2 from HWmonitor.
is 120'C
wth.


----------



## navit

Use probeII to double check it


----------



## andrew149

BRAND NEW BOARD FROM NEWGG HAS CAME IN FOR ME

k guys i notice they fixed the heat sinks an leave some scratches on my heatsink also i scaped off the glue and adds ocz thermal instslled the boards and my temps are higher whats up with this =[


----------



## fssbzz

will upload the pic soon to join this club.
1 question
what's the different btw CPU temp and Core temp?


----------



## fssbzz

Proof.

Quote:










































add me in this club Foxy.

question.
which temp should i read.?
core temp? or CPU temp?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^ read the cpu temp in Pc Probe II you have on the right.

52'C is a great temp for that OC btw, awesome.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
Proof.

add me in this club Foxy.

question.
which temp should i read.?
core temp? or CPU temp? > > > > (without pic's) >>>>


_*DUDE*_ ? ! ? ! ! ! = I hope that *is* a "STATIC FREE" carpet the mthrbrd is lying on......








...otherwise.......*AWESOME*! ! !........just _*Awesome*_ of a mthrbrd, am considering
to switch over to myself even . . .







. . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
^^^^ read the cpu temp in Pc Probe II you have on the right.

52'C is a great temp for that OC btw, awesome.









thanks. still not sure which temp should i go.
i always go for coretemp/hwmonitor when i was on Phenom 955.
A, B or C. lol
imma make a thread to ask OCN.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
_*DUDE*_ ? ! ? ! ! ! = I hope that *is* a "STATIC FREE" carpet the mthrbrd is lying on......








...otherwise.......*AWESOME*! ! !........just _*Awesome*_ of a mthrbrd, am considering
to switch over to myself even . . .







. . .

mr-Charles .









.

look at the back of the motherboard, thats a big and thick asus mobo cardboard behind the mobo. not str8 on the carpet.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This temp is the socket temp which is more accurate then the cores temp on Thuban.

No software can properly measure the temps of the cores of Thuban right now.

And C is the best to use atm.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
This temp is the socket temp which is more accurate then the cores temp on Thuban.

No software can properly measure the temps of the cores of Thuban right now.

And C is the best to use atm.



Spoiler: image
















oh ok.thanks for your fast respond.
i go google.go and look for alot of answer for this. most of the ppl are reading core temp.
and what makes me wonder is, that the thuban 6 core is running cooler then 4 core phenom.
so i really not sure.
then from now on, i will use CPU temp









and 1 more question.
what the heck is that 128'C TMPIN2?
and how to read NB load temp?
how to stress NB to 100%?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have the same temp too, just a dead reading from HWmonitor.

Nothing to worry about there.

PC Probe II for NB temp load, and primeblend will load the NB pretty good.


----------



## WolfJet

Hello,

I am a new, and proud owner of an Asus Crosshair IV. I love this thing!!!

I am not much of an overclocker, but it is nice that I can with this board. M

May I join the Official Crosshair Club?


----------



## Napophis

my NB is idling at 50c atm, reseated it last night >< was at 41c after it but now back to 50c


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


BRAND NEW BOARD FROM NEWGG HAS CAME IN FOR ME

k guys i notice they fixed the heat sinks an leave some scratches on my heatsink also i scaped off the glue and adds ocz thermal instslled the boards and my temps are higher whats up with this =[


What are your temps?
And I only understand half of what you wrote.


----------



## Napophis

why does the Vcore differ between the bios and PC Probe? noticed that in the bios i have it set to 1.42 but in probe and cpu-z it shows as 1.45-1.46....

i guess i need a volt meter, im reluctant to up it any further w/o making sure


----------



## moorhen2

This is because the board overvolts slightly,i think it's a bios issue,hope they sort it with the next bios release.


----------



## Asmola

I wanna join, 1090T and Crosshair IV must be the best combo!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I wanna join, 1090T and Crosshair IV must be the best combo!









niceee

but do you really need that 1000w psu?


----------



## NCspecV81

anyone know the asus ftp to grab the betas from?

Nevermind. Found it.

Should always be linked in the OP for asus boards!

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/


----------



## Napophis

what kind of temps are you getting asmola? 1.56v seems scary ^^>


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


niceee

but do you really need that 1000w psu?


That 1000W psu is for LN2 sessions, i dont wanna have crashes while
benching hard! Next LN2 session with 1090T CH IV at early next month!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Napophis*


what kind of temps are you getting asmola? 1.56v seems scary ^^>


Voltage is set to 1.525v from Asus TurboV Evo but dont know why CPU-Z
show's that high voltage, LLC perhaps? Im currently using 1.475v for 4,2GHz.
Probably not prime stable but stable enough for me cause newer had crashes
while playing or benching..


----------



## fssbzz

what's the best and most stable bios for OC the 1090 for ASUS Crosshair IV?


----------



## navit

I am running 0801, but 0707 ran just fine as well


----------



## fssbzz

i'm still running at 0405.
should i change it? or update it? or i'm fine leave it on 0405


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


i'm still running at 0405.
should i change it? or update it? or i'm fine leave it on 0405


Cant really tell you if its worth it or not, never used that ver.


----------



## fssbzz

lol, is the original version i get from ASUS motherboard. nvm imma try some benchies and OC, see how it goes.
thanks for your help.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


lol, is the original version i get from ASUS motherboard. nvm imma try some benchies and OC, see how it goes.
thanks for your help.










Check the asus website, there are 5 total, cant hurt to look


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone know the max voltages for the NB?
and how about the 1055T and 1090T cpu's? what's the max voltages for those?


----------



## Napophis

i think 1.3 for the NB and was just told 1.55 for the 1090T cpu a page or two ago


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


lol, is the original version i get from ASUS motherboard. nvm imma try some benchies and OC, see how it goes.
thanks for your help.










I would update the bios to at least ver 0707
Quote:



Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0707
1.Enable SATA down mode support to fix the Samsung SATA2 HDD issue.
2.Enhance gaming performance.
3.Enable the support of DDRIII-2000 under full 4 DIMM configuration when using Thuban processor.
4.Enhance SATA6G performance
5.Enable fix CPU multiplier for 6-core processor when disabling [Cool and Quiet] in BIOS.


I am using the latest 0801 although we should see a new version any day now for CPU-NB voltage bug.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


I would update the bios to at least ver 0707

I am using the latest 0801 although we should see a new version any day now for CPU-NB voltage bug.


Was on the website today and it has 0801 listed as the current


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Was on the website today and it has 0801 listed as the current



have you tried it?


----------



## Elloquin

I have and as of saturday night 0801 still hasn't been updated to fix the CPU-NB floating voltage issues.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elloquin*


I have and as of saturday night 0801 still hasn't been updated to fix the CPU-NB floating voltage issues.


ETA for new bios is wednesday,or there abouts,give them a chance guys.


----------



## Phobos223

I love how easy it is to flash the bios on these ASUS boards!

In case anyone was wondering, you can flash the BIOS without any impact to your RAID. I am running a RAID 0 currently and was worried about it the last time I flashed, so I made a backup of the OS and went for it. Flashed BIOS, rebooted, went into BIOS, and enabled RAID on SATA 1-4, hit F10, and BAM! Array was recognized and booted up like nothing happened


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


have you tried it?


Yes I am on it now and had no issues


----------



## fl0w3n

What BIOS's are you guys running?

I see 0801 just came out last week, I'm on 0707 currently, and still having some issues reaching my target overclock.

Thinking of flashing to 0801, but I don't know if it is a good habit to get into - always flashing to the newest BIOS??


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elloquin*


I have and as of saturday night 0801 still hasn't been updated to fix the CPU-NB floating voltage issues.


Could this be the cause of my BSoD (BSoD points to a IMC/Mem issue) and my "Error Detected" in OCCT? Which I believe, points to a Mem issue as well.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


What BIOS's are you guys running?

I see 0801 just came out last week, I'm on 0707 currently, and still having some issues reaching my target overclock.

Thinking of flashing to 0801, but I don't know if it is a good habit to get into - always flashing to the newest BIOS??


I am on 0801 and it works fine for me as I have stated, but I am not shooting for the oc that some are here just a nice modest one. flashed fine and eveything is just as it was









As far as habit forming, I really bdont think you should unless your having trouble with the one your on


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I am on 0801 and it works fine for me as I have stated, but I am not shooting for the oc that some are here just a nice modest one. flashed fine and eveything is just as it was









As far as habit forming, I really bdont think you should unless your having trouble with the one your on










I'm wondering if I'm getting instability from the floating CPU/NB volts, because I never knew this was an issue and couldn't figure out why i was instable.

So I will probably stop at the BIOS that fixes this issue.


----------



## Elloquin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Could this be the cause of my BSoD (BSoD points to a IMC/Mem issue) and my "Error Detected" in OCCT? Which I believe, points to a Mem issue as well.

Possibly. It does seem to swing quite a bit and they are rolling bios updates out pretty quickly to address it.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just got mine!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Just got mine!



















alrdy ripped out the heatsinks i see

was there any problems?


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


alrdy ripped out the heatsinks i see

was there any problems?


I took them out as soon as I got the motherboard. I switched the tim to ic diamond 7 and so far it looks good.


----------



## fssbzz

erm, hey, i'm running crossfire 5850 on 1st and 5th PCI-e slot.

PCI-E 5850
PCI
PCI-E
PCI
PCI-E 5850
PCI-E

and i got x16 on the first slot but x8 on the 5th slot.
did anyone able to run 2x -16x on both card with those PCI-E slot.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
erm, hey, i'm running crossfire 5850 on 1st and 5th PCI-e slot.

PCI-E 5850
PCI
PCI-E
PCI
PCI-E 5850
PCI-E

and i got x16 on the first slot but x8 on the 5th slot.
did anyone able to run 2x -16x on both card with those PCI-E slot.

I think you can only use 1 and 3 to get x16


----------



## Darkfire64

So...any word on a release date for the Extreme version yet?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I took them out as soon as I got the motherboard. I switched the tim to ic diamond 7 and so far it looks good.











i guess yours was making contact already?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I think you can only us 1 and 3 to get x16


thanks. that will be like damm close to ea other.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


erm, hey, i'm running crossfire 5850 on 1st and 5th PCI-e slot.

PCI-E 5850
PCI
PCI-E
PCI
PCI-E 5850
PCI-E

and i got x16 on the first slot but x8 on the 5th slot.
did anyone able to run 2x -16x on both card with those PCI-E slot.


There is no 5th PCI-e slot on this mainboard. There are only 4 PCI-e slots. You *are* running them in the 1st and 3rd slot, and usually you are supposed to get @16 on each.


----------



## fssbzz

Pci-e 5850
pci
pci-e
pci
pci-e 5850
pci-e
thats what i mean. the 5.


----------



## regles

Hey Everyone,
I just got the Asus Crosshair IV and have changed the thermal paste on the NB and SB but am getting 52 C on the NB and 44 C on the SB idle. Is this temp alright or should I file down the stand offs. I an using mx-3 and the ambient temp is 28 C.

Thanks


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*



Pci-e 5850
pci
pci-e
pci
pci-e 5850
pci-e
thats what i mean. the 5.


5th slot, 3rd PCI-e slot


----------



## fssbzz

ok here,
my 5850 CF still running on 8x PCI-E.
how do i change to 16xPCI-E


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkfire64*


So...any word on a release date for the Extreme version yet?










with all the recent changes to it (lucid hydra!) the guy at the store im getting mine from thinks they are still in prototype mode and it probably wont be out till September ish

but i cant honestly say that's any thing more than a shot in the dark









i guess his thinking is that if they are still changing it its not even close to production yet. but like i said. shot in the dark


----------



## fssbzz

ok, got my PCI-E x16 on crossfire fixed.
now here's my benchmarking result with this board









http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/740165-result-h50-1090t-crosshair-iv-cf.html


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I can't install pc probe ii. It hangs at 5% and then gives me an error.

Does anyone know how I can install it? Thanks.


----------



## navit

Are you trying from the disc or website? It installed just fine for me


----------



## KoukiFC3S

From the website. I guess I'll pop the disc in and try it out.


----------



## Elloquin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *regles* 
Hey Everyone,
I just got the Asus Crosshair IV and have changed the thermal paste on the NB and SB but am getting 52 C on the NB and 44 C on the SB idle. Is this temp alright or should I file down the stand offs. I an using mx-3 and the ambient temp is 28 C.

Thanks

The ambient is a tad high but i don't think you should be seeing 50+c on the north bridge. I had to file the north bridge standoff's to get temps down to 35c with a 24c ambient. They only need to come down a millimeter or so. You can match the height to the ones on the south bridge chip. The North bridge one's are made from aluminum as opposed to brass for the south bridge so they are pretty easy to shorten. I used sand paper.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
From the website. I guess I'll pop the disc in and try it out.

if u use download, there's 2 set up file.
use the "setup". not the "ASUS setup"


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz;*

if u use download, there's 2 set up file.
use the "setup". not the "ASUS setup"


DOH! Thanks!


----------



## godofdeath

uh can someone take a picture of the case back?
I want to see where the pci slots start at


----------



## Piranha Joe

Wehey! my Crosshair IV Formula arrived today, very excited to see what this can squeeze out of my 1090t on water...


----------



## ShadowFire

Got mine in a few days ago. Had to fix the NB problem... went from 60c to 42c. Thankfully it is all good. So now I can unleash the potential of this beast.


----------



## zenkis15

Hey guys, I was doing some OCing and Prime gave me an error for the first time, dont know what caused it. This is whats telling me

"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expect less than 0.4
Hardware Failure detected"

The setting I have are:
1.43 Vcore
241 Bus Speed
1.30 Cpu/Nb
2889.7 Mhz Nb Frequency
1.65 Ram Voltage
7-7-7-19 Command rate 2T

Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Hey guys, I was doing some OCing and Prime gave me an error for the first time, dont know what caused it. This is whats telling me

"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expect less than 0.4
Hardware Failure detected"

The setting I have are:
1.43 Vcore
241 Bus Speed
1.30 Cpu/Nb
2889.7 Mhz Nb Frequency
1.65 Ram Voltage
7-7-7-19 Command rate 2T

Any advice is appreciated!!!

try a slight voltage bump?


----------



## zenkis15

you mean the Vcore, I'm testing it at 1.464 but as of right now my CPU is at 59c with prime, is this temp to hot?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
you mean the Vcore, I'm testing it at 1.464 but as of right now my CPU is at 59c with prime, is this temp to hot?

sort of feels high to me with your h50 and modded and all
but i will like to let someone else answer that


----------



## Darkcyde

Sold my IV and bought a V.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piranha Joe;*

Wehey! my Crosshair IV Formula arrived today, very excited to see what this can squeeze out of my 1090t on water...


Me too! I might go full water once the ek block comes out.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


Sign me up.



























tried it yet?
does it have nb temp problems?


----------



## Darkcyde

^Not yet.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zenkis15*


Hey guys, I was doing some OCing and Prime gave me an error for the first time, dont know what caused it. This is whats telling me

"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expect less than 0.4
Hardware Failure detected"

The setting I have are:
1.43 Vcore
241 Bus Speed
1.30 Cpu/Nb
2889.7 Mhz Nb Frequency
1.65 Ram Voltage
7-7-7-19 Command rate 2T

Any advice is appreciated!!!



It's probably your RAM dude. Alot of times the rounding errors are memory related. Try 7-7-7-20


----------



## NCspecV81

add me -


----------



## Squirrel

Just updated to 0801...gee. I had to restart about a dozen times and clear CMOS about 500 times until it started recognizing my SSD again.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


add me -











is that insulation for a DIce or N2 pot i see?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
is that insulation for a DIce or N2 pot i see?

yep. as soon as I'm able to get filt up I'm gonna be doing some runs.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yep. as soon as I'm able to get filt up I'm gonna be doing some runs.

Wowzas, that will be cool


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


yep. as soon as I'm able to get filt up I'm gonna be doing some runs.


did you fix the nb or does it have problems at all?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


yep. as soon as I'm able to get filt up I'm gonna be doing some runs.


ill be looking foreword to your results


----------



## fl0w3n

how do i see my NB temps once in OS?

wondering if this could be another possible cause of instability?

edit: after a day of use BIOS says 50*c







seems i need to do this fix...

disassembling and going to try some as5, hopefully i dont need to file down the studs.


----------



## andrew149

i did the fix my nb is at 50c and my sb is at 34c ***


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
i did the fix my nb is at 50c and my sb is at 34c ***

you should try again


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
how do i see my NB temps once in OS?

wondering if this could be another possible cause of instability?

edit: after a day of use BIOS says 50*c







seems i need to do this fix...

disassembling and going to try some as5, hopefully i dont need to file down the studs.

probeII is the best for this board. Its on the driver disk or website


----------



## andrew149

ive done it more than once and im using ocz thermal paste when i received the new board everything was touching so i just added thermal past sb works great and nb very hot


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


i did the fix my nb is at 50c and my sb is at 34c ***



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


ive done it more than once and im using ocz thermal paste when i received the new board everything was touching so i just added thermal past sb works great and nb very hot


andrew, you should check to make sure you used the standoffs on the right heat sinks...just a chance of that...since today when i was sanding mine down i noticed they are different lengths.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


probeII is the best for this board. Its on the driver disk or website


















sweet, seems doing this fix got my nb stable!! horray! now to keep pushing past 4.1ghz core, 2.8ghz nb


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
now to keep pushing past 4.1ghz core, 2.8ghz nb









I wish I could do the same with my C3 + 965 C3


----------



## SgtHawker

I can join those of the order of the high nb temps. I had 61Â° C, removed the sink and saw partial contact of the TIM at about 20% of surface area, bent the sink heat tubes to allow the assy to be flat, and reinstalled the sink with new TIM.

Still had 60Â° C temp on nb. Removed the sink again and ground down the silver standoffs to match the brass one's height. Remounted with new TIM.

Now I have 48Â° C nb temp.

The sb stayed at 40Â° C the whole time, ambient was 20Â° C, and I used Thermalright Chillfactor as my TIM.

The standoff was obviously the biggest problem with a bent heat sink as a close second. QA/QC was obviously lacking on the assembly line this time around.


----------



## soma1509

Damn...

After seeing this NB issue popping around, now I'm beginning to have second thoughts on moving on to an AMD platform.

I am so cheap that I don't even have a filer [yet?] to file anything, so pretty much I would be screwed if I were to get this board with faulty standoffs.

Even the whole 780i fiasco "back in the days" wasn't that bad...


----------



## xquisit

I have NB problems with my C3..but it's not bad...


----------



## Ceadderman

Please add me.

I'm getting one just a matter of when. I'm thinking that if Extreme drops I'd rather have THAT over the initial MoBo cause with the initial I have to give up one of my GPU towers to my wireless card. Whereas Extreme has a PCI slot to install the WC and leaves all 4 GPU towers free to do what I want with them.

Does anyone know when Extreme will hit the market? I would have thought it would be available at the same time but apparently not.









Anyway, thank you for starting the club, I appreciate it.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Please add me to the list


----------



## billy z

I just ordered one for my son today. Newegg had a price drop and free shipping. I am hoping they have resolved the NB heatsink issue by now.

I'll let him be the guinea pig before I get one . He is pretty handy so he can do the necessary fix to get his NB temps in line.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soma1509* 
Damn...

After seeing this NB issue popping around, now I'm beginning to have second thoughts on moving on to an AMD platform.

*I am so cheap that I don't even have a filer* [yet?] to file anything, so pretty much I would be screwed if I were to get this board with faulty standoffs.

Even the whole 780i fiasco "back in the days" wasn't that bad...









People here didn't use "special" tools either.

I'm actually about to order my water cooling parts, and then once the EK block comes out, I'll use that instead of the standard heatsink. Then we'll see what this baby can do


----------



## andrew149

hey if you dont have dont the right equipment to the the block to the concrete and girnd it down evenly


----------



## Elloquin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


hey if you dont have dont the right equipment to the the block to the concrete and girnd it down evenly



Yup. I actually have the tools to do this but it was just easier since you really only need to grind down a millimeter off the standoffs to get it right. All you need are plers and a rock lol. I replace the TIM on all my motherboards anyway so while I was there I ground down the sinks on concrete. They are aluminum and easy to work with.

*Edit* My temps were 60c before and 35c after grinding and applying MX-2. Don't use AS-5 for this it has a 200 hour cure time and it is capacitive meaning it can cause wonkiness if it gets in the wrong places.


----------



## billy z

Are you guys removing the yellow waxy substance and applying TIM ? Or just applying the TIM over the Yellow wax ?

I just did my M4a79xtd and had a devil of a time removing the bubblegum like 
substance. All while trying not to disturb the insulator ring.


----------



## Squirrel

Yeah, the yellow thermal pad has to come off. Essentially they are meant to do the same thing, so it's like removing the pre applied TIM from your CPU stock cooler before applying aftermarket TIM.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Yeah, the yellow thermal pad has to come off. Essentially they are meant to do the same thing, so it's like removing the pre applied TIM from your CPU stock cooler before applying aftermarket TIM.


its almost like you remove that glue than you loose the thickness so you do haft to grind those stands down far


----------



## Ceadderman

Is Ceramique okay or should I use the Shin-Etsu I'm getting with my H50?









~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

its 220 on newegg lol
10 dollars cheaper


----------



## BVM

I was thinking of ordering a IV (and AMD x6) but read a lot of reviews on newegg about loose parts and overheating NB. So I was thinking of going with the less appealing (dont like the PCI layout at all) III.

So without reading thru 90+ pages.. how is the IV working out?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BVM*


I was thinking of ordering a IV (and AMD x6) but read a lot of reviews on newegg about loose parts and overheating NB. So I was thinking of going with the less appealing (dont like the PCI layout at all) III.

So without reading thru 90+ pages.. how is the IV working out?


all you have to do is file down the standoffs and you are good

i rather get the new one than the old


----------



## jimmazz

I have a Crosshair IV mobo and 965BE cpu and am using what is sold as 2x2GB Patriot 1600Mhz sticks but you have to change the settings in the bios to
dram o.c.profile to profile #1= 9-9-9-24-2T-1.65V
to get them to 1600mhz.

would the system perform better at lower timings and speed?
If so what should i set them at and what voltage?

Also if anyone else has the same mobo/cpu combo what are the optimal settings to be set manually in the board for optimal performace and 100% stability CPU?

CPU Ratio
CPU BUs Frequency
DRAM Freq
CPU/NB freq
ht link

ram timings

cpu volt
cpu/nb volt
cpu vdda volt
ht volt
nb volt
nb 1.8v volt
sb
vddr
vddpcie I have a diamind 5770HD non oc edition
dram ctrl ref
dram data ref

cpu llc on/off
cpu/nb llc on/off
cpu spread on/off
pcie spread

thanks ahead of time


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BVM* 
I was thinking of ordering a IV (and AMD x6) but read a lot of reviews on newegg about loose parts and overheating NB. So I was thinking of going with the less appealing (dont like the PCI layout at all) III.

So without reading thru 90+ pages.. how is the IV working out?

it works amazing only thing wrong is nb temp put a fan there or shave the stands a bit and your golden


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BVM* 
I was thinking of ordering a IV (and AMD x6) but read a lot of reviews on newegg about loose parts and overheating NB. So I was thinking of going with the less appealing (dont like the PCI layout at all) III.

So without reading thru 90+ pages.. how is the IV working out?

Lol you're missing out on SATA 6gbs and USB 3.0







Did you receive the board yet? Make sure to have a spare AMD CPU ready cause the X6 wont work out of the box with the CHIII I believe.

But just out of curiosity, what loose parts were mentioned? So far there's nothing loose and I haven't heard about anything.


----------



## fssbzz

@Foxy doesn't sign me up to this club.


----------



## Naturecannon

C4F is dead, time to RMA. Glad it didn't void the warrant fixing the NB issue myself.
Not sure what caused the failure. MB wont boot past the CPU initialization. Will be using MSI 980FX until i get C4F back from ASUS.


----------



## Ceadderman

The NB cooling cooler block is what was mentioned. But reading through here it's easily seen that it's not that big a deal if you make sure it's not loose and is in proper contact with the NB. Have to kind of expect minor issues with a new platform.

So nobody can answer my question about AS Ceramique? I only want to know because I have a 22 oz. tube of the stuff. I'm getting a tube of Shin-Etsu for my H50 cause that comes with a fairly thick coating from Corsair and it's going to be cleaned off and the cooler lapped. So just would like to know if I should use the Shin-Etsu or if the AS Ceramique is fine for this application?









@Naturecannon; Dude that sucks. Hope they get it resolved for you in a timely manner.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Lol you're missing out on SATA 6gbs and USB 3.0







Did you receive the board yet? Make sure to have a spare AMD CPU ready cause the X6 wont work out of the box with the CHIII I believe.

But just out of curiosity, what loose parts were mentioned? So far there's nothing loose and I haven't heard about anything.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The NB cooling cooler block is what was mentioned. But reading through here it's easily seen that it's not that big a deal if you make sure it's not loose and is in proper contact with the NB. Have to kind of expect minor issues with a new platform.

So nobody can answer my question about AS Ceramique? I only want to know because I have a 22 oz. tube of the stuff. I'm getting a tube of Shin-Etsu for my H50 cause that comes with a fairly thick coating from Corsair and it's going to be cleaned off and the cooler lapped. So just would like to know if I should use the Shin-Etsu or if the AS Ceramique is fine for this application?









@Naturecannon; Dude that sucks. Hope they get it resolved for you in a timely manner.









~Ceadder









i say use the shin etsu
arctic silver and their stuff is old news


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The NB cooling cooler block is what was mentioned. But reading through here it's easily seen that it's not that big a deal if you make sure it's not loose and is in proper contact with the NB. Have to kind of expect minor issues with a new platform.

So nobody can answer my question about AS Ceramique? I only want to know because I have a 22 oz. tube of the stuff. *I'm getting a tube of Shin-Etsu for my H50 cause that comes with a fairly thick coating from Corsair and it's going to be cleaned off and the cooler lapped*. So just would like to know if I should use the Shin-Etsu or if the AS Ceramique is fine for this application?









@Naturecannon; Dude that sucks. Hope they get it resolved for you in a timely manner.









~Ceadder









DONT clean it off of the H50. It has Shin Etsu pre applied on it. Use it first and then once you take it for maintainance or something, reapply it. It's a waste to clean off the pre applied TIM on the H50.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 

@Naturecannon; Dude that sucks. Hope they get it resolved for you in a timely manner.









~Ceadder









its ok, to be expected I guess, just hope I dont happen again. Gives me a chance to try a few other boards while I wait for the RMA process. Will give the MSI 890FX a try for 2 weeks (local retail return period deadline) then try another MB until ASUS comes back home to daddy







.

Worst thing about it is I had my case setup perfect, cable management etc... Have entire case torn down again after testing every thing while trying to discover the issue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Heh, that's why I use twist ties for my cable management. If I have to do something that requires unplugging everything it's already separated and ready to go when I replace it.









But I hear ya. That has always been my one gripe about something going *poof*

I'm making my order this coming week. Got my funding so I'm in like Flynn. Good timing too since this board I've been product testing has a bad SATA connection. It has taken out two drives now. The first one we didn't know it was the MoBo, just chalked it up to being an LG drive. Not a big fan of theirs so it was easy to find fault with it. But then my brand new 24BT1 drive failed on the DVD side. We plugged(tested after being on mine) it into my brothers system and yup drive is bad and it had been working fine before hand. So I have a micro ATX to RMA.

But having been a ASUS user for over a decade without incident, it was time to have one I guess.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
Worst thing about it is I had my case setup perfect, cable management etc... Have entire case torn down again after testing every thing while trying to discover the issue.

@Squirrel, I wouldn't be removing the TIM of the H50 if it was a reasonable amount. But we both know that it's pretty thick to begin with. And as cheap as this stuff is, I don't mind cleaning it off (have to anyway to Lap the cooling surface) and reapplying it.









~Ceadder


----------



## sleepergsr

anyone have an idea when the ch4 extreme gonna hit the market?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
anyone have an idea when the ch4 extreme gonna hit the market?

funny, i was just about to ask this...


----------



## godofdeath

nope your guess is good as ours


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
nope your guess is good as ours

its not going to release the chip for nvidia in it has fail msi has tried it and its garbage


----------



## BVM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Lol you're missing out on SATA 6gbs and USB 3.0







Did you receive the board yet? Make sure to have a spare AMD CPU ready cause the X6 wont work out of the box with the CHIII I believe.

But just out of curiosity, what loose parts were mentioned? So far there's nothing loose and I haven't heard about anything.



Reading through the reviews on newegg or tigerdirect..... cant be sure but most likely NE.

I havent ordered it yet... waiting to see whats going on with them. Maybe I should wait for the extreme.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BVM* 
Reading through the reviews on newegg or tigerdirect..... cant be sure but most likely NE.

I havent ordered it yet... waiting to see whats going on with them. Maybe I should wait for the extreme.

extreme isnt coming out its a concept


----------



## Psycho666

ow well...guess i'll just keep this lovely board then


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


*extreme isnt coming out* its a concept


That's not a fact. There are already pictures of a prototype, so I'm sure it's a little bit more than just a concept.

It may very well take another 6 months for it to be released.


----------



## fssbzz

anyone able to load easily on 3200 NB?
i stuck at 3000NB. 3200NB BSOD very easily.


----------



## Ceadderman

2nded. I doubt they're going to mock up a WORKING prototype only to shelve it because it's a concept. ASUS doesn't work like that in my experience. And yes it is a working MoBo.

Look it up on YouTube. They have it mated with ROG Matrix GPUs'.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


That's not a fact. There are already pictures of a prototype, so I'm sure it's a little bit more than just a concept.

It may very well take another 6 months for it to be released.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


That's not a fact. There are already pictures of a prototype, so I'm sure it's a little bit more than just a concept.

It may very well take another 6 months for it to be released.


umm okay msi already tried to do the lucid chip and they failed no one has a reveiw of this new board which means if its coming out its going to be a long time in other words it might be 6 or more months


----------



## KoukiFC3S

So ati+physx is supposed to be officially supported with the new 256 drivers. Has anyone tried it?

I put my GT240 in there, but device manager doesn't even see it. Videocard might be dead tho, it doesn't boot up in another pc.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
So ati+physx is supposed to be officially supported with the new 256 drivers. Has anyone tried it?

I put my GT240 in there, but device manager doesn't even see it. Videocard might be dead tho, it doesn't boot up in another pc.

wait what! what 256 drivers?


----------



## Naturecannon

More Crosshair extreme info published today.

fixed up link the way I did (let me google that for you) because OCN is blocking the url/site involved

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fww...ct_seminar%2F2

EDIT Didnt work either, just google OC3D or ASUS 2010 Product Seminar


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


More Crosshair extreme info published today.

fixed up link the way I did (let me google that for you) because OCN is blocking the url/site involved

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fww...ct_seminar%2F2

EDIT Didnt work either, just google OC3D or ASUS 2010 Product Seminar


http://tinyurl.com/34ggdaq

OCN doesn't allow links from "competitors" to be posted lol


----------



## sleepergsr

damn...that sucks...thinking about getting the cf4 again...LOL oh man...what a waste of time...and work. i dont wanna wait 6 months...thought it was like a couple months...man this sucks... =(


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'd get the Crosshair IV again, it's a wicked board with a simple fix for the NB heatsink, easy.

Well I'm back with my 1090T, the 980x was just too much muscle for me to ever use.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
wait what! what 256 drivers?


http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...ati-physx.html


----------



## tazz63

Hi All,

Just a quick question, I looked for the answer but I can't seem to find it so I know someone here will be able to help me. I see a lot of people posting screen shots and i can't, for the life of me, figure out how to do it correctly. What I mean is I know how to use the print screen function on my keyboard and such but when I go to add it to a post I can't seem to paste it in there. I am using Firefox so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. The only way I've been able to do it it is via attachment. I know I'm missing something pretty simple I assume.

thanks,
Dan


----------



## billy z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


Hi All,

Just a quick question, I looked for the answer but I can't seem to find it so I know someone here will be able to help me. I see a lot of people posting screen shots and i can't, for the life of me, figure out how to do it correctly. What I mean is I know how to use the print screen function on my keyboard and such but when I go to add it to a post I can't seem to paste it in there. I am using Firefox so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. The only way I've been able to do it it is via attachment. I know I'm missing something pretty simple I assume.

thanks,
Dan


 I 've got the same problem. I'm guessing they are hosting the image somewhere like a picture file.

BTW, exactly which Mushkins do you have? And how are they running ? I just got my son a CH4 and he has ddr2 right now. So we are looking for some RAM.


----------



## tazz63

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy z* 
I 've got the same problem. I'm guessing they are hosting the image somewhere like a picture file.

BTW, exactly which Mushkins do you have? And how are they running ? I just got my son a CH4 and he has ddr2 right now. So we are looking for some RAM.

Mushkin 996805, Check this thread out. http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ir-iv-ram.html

I'm running them at all stock for right now, as far as I'm concerned they run great.


----------



## tazz63

OK, so I'm going to try this using my photbucket account. This is one of my other hobbies, restoring old Southbend lathes.


----------



## tazz63

OK, so I figured it out. Here's what I'm currently running, I need to do something with my memory but it seems to be running fine.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
OK, so I figured it out. Here's what I'm currently running, I need to do something with my memory but it seems to be running fine.









Too small.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Too small.










this 
cant see it


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Too small.










That's what she said.

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## tazz63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Too small.










I see that, I'll have to figure that out tonight.


----------



## billy z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


OK, so I'm going to try this using my photbucket account. This is one of my other hobbies, restoring old Southbend lathes.




















Even thought this is a computer forum, that is a cool Lathe and a great restoration.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


I see that, I'll have to figure that out tonight.


if you post it as the size of your machine thingy photos it will work out as bigger


----------



## Ceadderman

That Lathe looks like the ones that I learned on as a pup. My Gramps had one similar and they had something similar to that at the schools I took Shop @.









Nice bit of nostalgia in OCN. Me likes.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


OK, so I'm going to try this using my photbucket account. This is one of my other hobbies, restoring old Southbend lathes.


----------



## navit

I have an intersting issue in my bios. It seems that I cant change my cpu ratio off of auto and everthing at the top: target,ect, is grayed out.
Any thoughts on what I could have or can do about it?


----------



## versailles2006

What is the price of this motherboard


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



What is the price of this motherboard


Fixed.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-644-_-Product


----------



## Ceadderman

Can you not yell?

Price is determinate on geographical location.

But right now you can get it for $219 at the Egg for the Memorial Day sale.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *versailles2006*


What is the price of this motherboard


----------



## morphus1

Can i get on there??
CH4 Formula i'll edit with pic when i can get my hands on a camera.

EDIT: Cancell that sold my stuff and went I7 sorry


----------



## carpo93

my board should arrive tommorow, i'll post some test with 555 and 1090t


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
I have an intersting issue in my bios. It seems that I cant change my cpu ratio off of auto and everthing at the top: target,ect, is grayed out.
Any thoughts on what I could have or can do about it?

didnt it get fixed in a new bios?


----------



## versailles2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Fixed.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-644-_-Product

$219.99 good Price


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
I have an intersting issue in my bios. It seems that I cant change my cpu ratio off of auto and everthing at the top: target,ect, is grayed out.
Any thoughts on what I could have or can do about it?

even after clear CMOS?
use the + or - on the numpad?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
didnt it get fixed in a new bios?

No thats when it all started, when I put 0801 on


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
even after clear CMOS?
use the + or - on the numpad?

none of that seems to work, it just stays on auto, nothing changes it

I have to oc through the EVO software, running a stabitily test as we speak @3.92 seems to be ok, temps are cpu-46/ nb43/ sb 35/ vcore 1.39

Have trouble getting this chip past 3.9, just cant seen to hit 4.0
have my nb fenc. at 2000


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
No thats when it all started, when I put 0801 on









0801 is when my board started having posting issues. Would post randomly after hitting reset button many times. Now its dead. Not sayin 0801 did it but have a funny feeling bios was corrupted somehow.


----------



## navit

Well dont that just blow the big one







,
wonder if i reflashed if it would help


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Well dont that just blow the big one







,
wonder if i reflashed if it would help


A.I overclocking Tuner change to *manual* yet?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


A.I overclocking Tuner change to *manual* yet?


Yea its on manual, turbo off.

Edit: Post 2000 WOOT


----------



## Ceadderman

Which BIOS are you on?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Yea its on manual, turbo off.


----------



## JonnyFenix

man I need to upgrade badly!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Navit,

Reflash the bios as it could be corrupted.


----------



## navit

OK, reflashed bios 0801 and it would seem thing are better


----------



## KoukiFC3S

So my overclock is 6 hours+ prime stable but my system locks out of nowhere.
Northbridge is at 45c.

Anyone else experiencing this? Running th latest bios.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Are your 5870's OC'd and if so, are they stable at those clocks?

How long is the lock ups?

Computer could be resetting the driver and takes up to 30 secs after it appears to lock up making it seem the only option is to reboot.


----------



## fssbzz

anyone able to load easily on 3200 NB?
i stuck at 3000NB. 3200NB BSOD very easily


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
anyone able to load easily on 3200 NB?
i stuck at 3000NB. 3200NB BSOD very easily

3200 no issue =]] but i cant go beyound 3200


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
3200 no issue =]] but i cant go beyound 3200

i can boot up 3200 no issue. but not stable at all.














cant prime95 at all


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
i can boot up 3200 no issue. but not stable at all.














cant prime95 at all

hmm, whats your temps like show me your pc probe at idle and than at full load with 3000nb


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
hmm, whats your temps like show me your pc probe at idle and than at full load with 3000nb

how to get your NB at full load?
my NB highest on 3000 is 45'C


----------



## Jayrock

Just picked this mobo up at microcenter for $199 w/ a 555 be for 99. $300+ tax out the door.

I unboxed but am too tired to play right now. From what I can tell, this thing is freaking beautiful. Hyped to see this core unlocker dealy work.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jayrock* 
Just picked this mobo up at microcenter for $199 w/ a 555 be for 99. $300+ tax out the door.

I unboxed but am too tired to play right now. From what I can tell, this thing is freaking beautiful. Hyped to see this core unlocker dealy work.

omg y is urs like 40 buks cheaper


----------



## Lige

So, I have one of the motherboards that either has a failing temperature sensor, faulty heatsink, terrible contact.

I took the heatsink off and took off the paraffin wax and replaced it with IC7. However, that didn't seem to do the job. The Northbridge temperature seems to rise even in BIOS, I got it to up to 40C, and I decided that apparently the NB re-application didn't do the job.

Should I just RMA the board and try again?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
So, I have one of the motherboards that either has a failing temperature sensor, faulty heatsink, terrible contact.

I took the heatsink off and took off the paraffin wax and replaced it with IC7. However, that didn't seem to do the job. The Northbridge temperature seems to rise even in BIOS, I got it to up to 40C, and I decided that apparently the NB re-application didn't do the job.

Should I just RMA the board and try again?

40c in the bios is not to bad


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
So, I have one of the motherboards that either has a failing temperature sensor, faulty heatsink, terrible contact.

I took the heatsink off and took off the paraffin wax and replaced it with IC7. However, that didn't seem to do the job. The Northbridge temperature seems to rise even in BIOS, I got it to up to 40C, and I decided that apparently the NB re-application didn't do the job.

Should I just RMA the board and try again?

is the standoff filed down?

if not you can either rma or file it down


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
40c in the bios is not to bad









It would be good, if it didn't continue to rise from 35C to 40C in roughly 30 seconds.

So, after about leaving the machine on for about 30 minutes... I see 53C, it may or may not go higher, so, I might just have to file the risers down, I guess.


----------



## ny_driver

Are there any good reasons not to buy this motherboard?

I am planning to get a used 1055T for it. Is this a good plan?

What memory is best for this board?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Are there any good reasons not to buy this motherboard?

I am planning to get a used 1055T for it. Is this a good plan?

What memory is best for this board?

Thanks for the help.










only reason is because of the northbridge problem and if you use old floppy, ribbon dvd drives


----------



## ny_driver

I hardly ever use my cd or dvd drives and I really don't need a floppy. What about the NB?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I hardly ever use my cd or dvd drives and I really don't need a floppy. What about the NB?


the standoffs they use is longer so on some the chip doesnt even touch the thermal pad so there are high temperature heat problems
so you would have to file down the standoff on the nb and make it similar length to the sb ones

if you are lucky maybe you wont have that problem


----------



## ny_driver

But once that's done it's fixed?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
But once that's done it's fixed?

more or less i guess,
im still deciding if i want the board
seeing if asus ever makes corrections


----------



## ny_driver

Count me in then. I might order it tomorrow.







Thanks for the information godofdeath

EDIT: I still would like memory suggestions for this board please. I am planning on 2 x 2GB.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Count me in then. I might order it tomorrow.

if anything and you dont want to fix it yourself you can always rma
im still waiting to hear what happens after the rma for the nb problems


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Buy the mobo and before installing it, take off the heatsinks with about 6 screws on the back of the board.

Just file down the aluminum screw holders of the NB heatsink to match the SB brass ones.

You can still use the thermal glue that Asus has on the heatsinks.

Takes about 20mins works.

Get the board, it will help give you a wicked OC on any chip.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Count me in then. I might order it tomorrow.







Thanks for the information godofdeath

EDIT: I still would like memory suggestions for this board please. I am planning on 2 x 2GB.

there were some threads over in the amd memory part with this board
think it was reconmended to use with some line of mushkins


----------



## ny_driver

yeah, I don't mind fixing it myself. Looks like an awesome board, and looks awesome, too.









I'll look around over there after I sleep. Thanks again.

And thanks MrTOOSHORT for those instructions.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Buy the mobo and before installing it, take off the heatsinks with about 6 screws on the back of the board.

Just file down the aluminum screw holders of the NB heatsink to match the SB brass ones.

You can still use the thermal glue that Asus has on the heatsinks.

Takes about 20mins works.

Get the board, it will help give you a wicked OC on any chip.










i sanded them all down maybe 1mm


----------



## versailles2006

If I order the Formula should I buy some AS5 or MX3 to fix the NB problem?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *versailles2006*


If I order the Formula should I buy some AS5 or MX3 to fix the NB problem?


i have as5, and dont really like it..or i the person who put it on for me added a tad bit extra..so its keeping me from hitting 4.0GHz..and my fans in push/pull aren't moving static pressure efficiently..

anyblaze, back to what you were saying.. I say MX2


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *versailles2006* 
If I order the Formula should I buy some AS5 or MX3 to fix the NB problem?

You don't fix it with thermal compound, you fix it with a file. Read back a few posts and you will see the instructions.

I'll save you some work....here is the instructions as stated by MrTOOSHORT

"Buy the mobo and before installing it, take off the heatsinks with about 6 screws on the back of the board.

Just file down the aluminum screw holders of the NB heatsink to match the SB brass ones.

You can still use the thermal glue that Asus has on the heatsinks.

Takes about 20mins works.

Get the board, it will help give you a wicked OC on any chip."

Hope that helps.









And about the thermal compound...AS5 works very well, but it has a 200 hour cure time and it is electrically conductive so be very careful to not cause a short with a drop of it or something.
MX-2 is good stuff with very short cure time, I had a tube of that once. OCZ freeze is very good also.


----------



## Naturecannon

ASUS replublic of gamers facebook wall said they had a team working on the NB issue and would post some answers. This was about 2 weeks ago. Users posted many comments requesting answers in various topics.

Well, sorry to say, ASUS deleted all the comments and their own. Poof....Made it disappear like it doesn't even exist.

The cover up is a dirty move on ASUS's part, especially after they have already responded promising some answers in several topics.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


i have as5, and dont really like it..or i the person who put it on for me added a tad bit extra..so its keeping me from hitting 4.0GHz..and my fans in push/pull aren't moving static pressure efficiently..

anyblaze, back to what you were saying.. I say MX2










You dont need high static pressure fans for H50. Is just 1 inch thick. And AS5 is better than MX2(At least in this test http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=12)
I have 3 Cooler Master fans on my GTX360 rad (like 2 1/4 inch thick), and I hit 4.1+GHz. 
Is that cooler that hold you back. Is just 1 x 120 rad.
You might have better luck with your new CPU


----------



## Ceadderman

Shin-Etsu G751 is the best. 0 day cure time with nice load temp. Check my sig for the 80 TIM comparison.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *versailles2006*


If I order the Formula should I buy some AS5 or MX3 to fix the NB problem?


----------



## ny_driver

Can anyone show me the advantages of the CrosshairIV over the M4A89TD-PRO, besides the fact that black and red is a lot cooler looking.









EDIT: USB 3.0 is one, and better cooling is two........


----------



## versailles2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Shin-Etsu G751 is the best. 0 day cure time with nice load temp. Check my sig for the 80 TIM comparison.

~Ceadder










*Thank you Ceadderman*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Crossfire 16x 16x for the Crosshair IV over the other boards 8x 8x.

Stick with the Crosshair IV, I'm willing to bet you'll get a higher OC with this board than the other and with less volts too.

Better boards use lesser volts vs average boards at the same OC's.

NEVER SKIMP ON A MOBO PURCHASE, it's the life blood of your pc


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Just picked up my Crosshair and it's AWESOME! :-D fantastic board and well worth the price of $220 @newegg with freeshipping!

:-D and the push button OC bumped it to 3.8ghz like it was nothing. just had to set the ram speed and off i went! great board.


----------



## The Master Chief

When is the extreme version going to arrive?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


When is the extreme version going to arrive?


Nobody knows, I would think within the next two months.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Nobody knows, I would think within the next two months.


Ah to hell with it.

I'll just buy the other one.


----------



## ny_driver

I think I'll order mine today. It does have a 3gbps SATA jack right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes.

EDIT:

I'm pretty sure all the sata ports are 6gb's, but is obviously backwards compatible.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I think I'll order mine today. It does have a 3gbps SATA jack right?


Even if it didn't, it would still work in a sata 6gb slot. Just an FYI.


----------



## ny_driver

What is the deal with using an old ribbon cable dvd drive? Does it not work right or something?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You'll have to buy a new Sata DVD drive, there is no IDE port.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


What is the deal with using an old ribbon cable dvd drive? Does it not work right or something?


Its obsolete


----------



## ny_driver

I don't really need a cd or dvd drive for anything in the immediate future. My OS in on a flash drive, and most games are downloaded.








I'm getting it!


----------



## godofdeath

its all sata 3.0 and there is one for sata 2.0


----------



## godofdeath

easier way to figure it out is

RED sata connectors is the new sata thing
Black (there's only 1) old sata from previous generation


----------



## Jayrock

I do find it absolutely ridiculous that some people are receiving these where there is NO contact with either the NB or SB. That is plain ridiculous. They go from that cement-like stuff on the x48 rampage formula and such to this? There should be a happy medium...


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I don't really need a cd or dvd drive for anything in the immediate future. My OS in on a flash drive, and most games are downloaded.








I'm getting it!

if you get if from newegg, let us know if the nb problem is still there lol


----------



## ny_driver

I think that's where I will get it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I think that's where I will get it.










ok let us know (lol more like me) if the nb thing still exists, i hope asus sent in new batches


----------



## demonsblood

hi is it normal for my nb to idle at 55-60? I think i have it at 1.16 or 1.16 volts


----------



## Jayrock

Are you crashing? BSODs? Any problems? What about load?

I hit 55ish with 1.2 on the NB. Maxed out at 60 after stress testing the last 4 hours. I'm not so concerned w/ idle as I am with full load.

The NB is working fine for me. Is it ideal? Probably not. I touch the heatsink right near the chip and it is hot as can be (aka it is functioning). The design isn't great passively it seems as it won't disperse that heat, so I'm going to put a spot-cool on it and see the difference with active cooling.

Threw my TRUE on it facing upwards w/ Scythe S-Flex E at 1000rpm. Now running 3.8ghz on 4 cores on the be 555. 1.4v cpu, 1.2v nb. 1.65v mem running 1600mhz 7-7-7-20 1t.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ok let us know (lol more like me) if the nb thing still exists, i hope asus sent in new batches


OK I bought the 1055T and some 4GB(2x2) OCZ DDR3 PC3 12800 Platinum EB edition memory today. I'll order the board in a few days, I hope they don't sell out.


----------



## godofdeath

if they sell out hopefully a newer batch will be shipped that fixes the problems


----------



## ny_driver

I can fix it....in fact in a way I look forward to it.









EDIT: maybe they will just start shipping the extreme model in it's place....yeah right.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayrock*


Are you crashing? BSODs? Any problems? What about load?

I hit 55ish with 1.2 on the NB. Maxed out at 60 after stress testing the last 4 hours. I'm not so concerned w/ idle as I am with full load.

The NB is working fine for me. Is it ideal? Probably not. I touch the heatsink right near the chip and it is hot as can be (aka it is functioning). The design isn't great passively it seems as it won't disperse that heat, so I'm going to put a spot-cool on it and see the difference with active cooling.

Threw my TRUE on it facing upwards w/ Scythe S-Flex E at 1000rpm. Now running 3.8ghz on 4 cores on the be 555. 1.4v cpu, 1.2v nb. 1.65v mem running 1600mhz 7-7-7-20 1t.


A spot cool works wonders for the nb, I have spent the last 2 weeks setting up the fans in my rig in every way I can think and I think this is the best I am going to get







and I still have 500 rpm on both fans for my h-50 if I need it.

Considering when I first got this rig going it would sit at 52c in the bios and would not idle any lower than 47-48c I think its doing pretty good


----------



## Ceadderman

Your pic is too small dude. I can't hardly make anything but the 1st bench to the left out and that's only cause I can barely read the green.









I'm getting old but not THAT old.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


A spot cool works wonders for the nb, I have spent the last 2 weeks setting up the fans in my rig in every way I can think and I think this is the best I am going to get







and I still have 500 rpm on both fans for my h-50 if I need it.

Considering when I first got this rig going it would sit at 52c in the bios and would not idle any lower than 47-48c I think its doing pretty good


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


A spot cool works wonders for the nb, I have spent the last 2 weeks setting up the fans in my rig in every way I can think and I think this is the best I am going to get







and I still have 500 rpm on both fans for my h-50 if I need it.

Considering when I first got this rig going it would sit at 52c in the bios and would not idle any lower than 47-48c I think its doing pretty good










Nice. Similar results for me just now... just not that low. The thing just needs a tiny bit of direct airflow if you don't like seeing it high. Makes me wonder who is actually crashing and having stability problems and who is just freaking out based upon assumptions.

Even without it, I am still well within safe temps at 50C idle and 55 or so max in a 26+C ambient with basically NO air flow. We'll see how it does over time.

I think a few people are overreacting a bit. Well... unless you got one that has NO contact. That is terrible and ASUS should go out of their way majorly to fix it.


----------



## ny_driver

Are you guys using a fan in addition to fixing it, or as an alternative?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Are you guys using a fan in addition to fixing it, or as an alternative?









Both its always a good idea to have a fan on the NB on any mobo anyways


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Are you guys using a fan in addition to fixing it, or as an alternative?









I wasn't.


----------



## ny_driver

If the NB is below the cpu like my current ASUS board, then my side intake fan should suffice, in addition to fixing the problem. It cools my NB HS down a lot right now.

Actually that is my chipset HS that is being cooled by that fan...is the NB down under the memory?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Are you guys using a fan in addition to fixing it, or as an alternative?










My temps were better than some and worse than others, I use the spot cool fan for better temps, but I would be fine without it


----------



## curlysir

For whatever reason my NB temps have actually dropped slightly after 3 weeks from 50C to 48C at idle with no change in ambient. Have not changed anything with the stock cooler. Running slight OC. The highest I have seen under load was 55C.


----------



## ShadowFire

After a week or so... currently sitting at 44c as my room is starting to cook... lol probably due to the dual monitors the computer and the projection tv oi...still nice and cool relative to the 62c when I first got the board. BTW SIGN ME UP if you don't mind. This board is AWESOME!!! 965 c3 sitting at 3.95ghz can't go any higher since I can't up my voltage due to ineffective Zalman cooler.


----------



## Jayrock

Here is where I've gotten so far this morning.










26C ambient.

I may have to steal this PC from the girly. I'm kinda jealous.

Will tweak more later and try to cut voltages down. She also doesn't need 4 cores @ 3.8 at all, so may turn it into a x3 @ 3.2.


----------



## off1ine

Anyone news on a bios update? I thought I had read somewhere we were supposed to get one maybe last week, I am currently running orig release 801 (05/03/2010) which was removed and later re-released as 801 (05/18/2010).









I broke my hand a few months ago and haven't been able to do much with this new setup yet, but my video cards came in yesterday so I loaded them up and jumped into BFBC2... wasn't long before I got Probe II temp warnings for SB. NB was @ 70*C and SB was @ 55*C!
I'd rather not tear my board apart and void warranty so I placed a ram fan I had on my top vid card blowing onto NB heatsink, seemed to stabilize it... will maybe place a fan/heatsink like this on SB between vid cards.


----------



## moorhen2

There's an Alpha bios being released tonight for testing,will be a few days before Beta or full version is released,these things take time i'm afraid.


----------



## ny_driver

So fixing the NB problem will void the warranty? That's kinda twisted. What the heck are we "supposed" to do?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


So fixing the NB problem will void the warranty? That's kinda twisted. What the heck are we "supposed" to do?


no only if you tell someone it will no one is going to know theres not stickers or anything to void it


----------



## ny_driver

They could look and see that things have been filed is what I was thinking.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


They could look and see that things have been filed is what I was thinking.


prob not all they are gonna do is replaced the the heatsink with one they know that works anyways its not a big deal

New temps after some more playing around with my system =]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lige

So... I attempted to file down the standoff's on my motherboard's heatsink (went so far as to buy a new file from Home Depot) and it apparently didn't do anything.









So, it is getting RMA'ed tomorrow, sadly though I can't find the CrossfireX Bridge anywhere. I swear I had it right next to the motherboards packaging, but it is gone. :|


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


So... I attempted to file down the standoff's on my motherboard's heatsink (went so far as to buy a new file from Home Depot) and it apparently didn't do anything.









So, it is getting RMA'ed tomorrow, sadly though I can't find the CrossfireX Bridge anywhere. I swear I had it right next to the motherboards packaging, but it is gone. :|


aww that suck's let the thermal paste set in for a week and the temps will be differnt


----------



## sbsolarski

Greetings Gentlemen!

I recently purchased this board and a few other components (case, heatsink and cpu) however to my dismay one the heat sink I purchased was physically clashing with my RAM and could not be put in.

The heat sink/fan is the Zalman CNPS10X-extreme. It can only face up/down and the sides of the heatsinc itself physically clash with both RAM slots A1 and B1.

My RAM is Corsair Dominator GT 2000 (the ones with the heatsink), Even in the second ram slot it conflicts. I have even tried removing the heatsink on the top and it still didnt work.

I plan to return the heatsink/fan and exchange for another.

Could I please grab some suggestions from this wealthy pool of knowledge! I'm looking for something that has good cooling and high compatibility with the above. A few suggestions would be ideal as I might not be able to get just the one (live in aus)

FYI the case is an antec 1200.

Thanks guys!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
So... I attempted to file down the standoff's on my motherboard's heatsink (went so far as to buy a new file from Home Depot) and it apparently didn't do anything.









So, it is getting RMA'ed tomorrow, sadly though I can't find the CrossfireX Bridge anywhere. I swear I had it right next to the motherboards packaging, but it is gone. :|

were you using the stock stuff?
you can always try TIM you have on hand


----------



## NCspecV81

At first I thought Andrew149 was GH0's ROTB account. Guess not.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbsolarski* 
Greetings Gentlemen!

I recently purchased this board and a few other components (case, heatsink and cpu) however to my dismay one the heat sink I purchased was physically clashing with my RAM and could not be put in.

The heat sink/fan is the Zalman CNPS10X-extreme. It can only face up/down and the sides of the heatsinc itself physically clash with both RAM slots A1 and B1.

My RAM is Corsair Dominator GT 2000 (the ones with the heatsink), Even in the second ram slot it conflicts. I have even tried removing the heatsink on the top and it still didnt work.

I plan to return the heatsink/fan and exchange for another.

Could I please grab some suggestions from this wealthy pool of knowledge! I'm looking for something that has good cooling and high compatibility with the above. A few suggestions would be ideal as I might not be able to get just the one (live in aus)

FYI the case is an antec 1200.

Thanks guys!


h50


----------



## Ceadderman

H50 bro. Doesn't clash with anything and is black so it fits the color scheme.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbsolarski*


Greetings Gentlemen!

I recently purchased this board and a few other components (case, heatsink and cpu) however to my dismay one the heat sink I purchased was physically clashing with my RAM and could not be put in.

The heat sink/fan is the Zalman CNPS10X-extreme. It can only face up/down and the sides of the heatsinc itself physically clash with both RAM slots A1 and B1.

My RAM is Corsair Dominator GT 2000 (the ones with the heatsink), Even in the second ram slot it conflicts. I have even tried removing the heatsink on the top and it still didnt work.

I plan to return the heatsink/fan and exchange for another.

Could I please grab some suggestions from this wealthy pool of knowledge! I'm looking for something that has good cooling and high compatibility with the above. A few suggestions would be ideal as I might not be able to get just the one (live in aus)

FYI the case is an antec 1200.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ny_driver

Speaking of color schemes...I have 1 4890 with blue pcb, and 1 with red pcb







the blue card(sapphire) is my best though.


----------



## navit

My gigabyte has a blue pcb as well, still looks good on that mobo even with blue lights


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
were you using the stock stuff?
you can always try TIM you have on hand

Nah, I am using IC7 and the stand-offs had been filed down for about 5 minutes or just about enough to line up with the rubber blocks.


----------



## Ceadderman

ROG MATRIX @ $520 each at newegg.com









I think it's time for an upgrade. Even one of those will best what you have now.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Speaking of color schemes...I have 1 4890 with blue pcb, and 1 with red pcb







the blue card(sapphire) is my best though.


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


At first I thought Andrew149 was GH0's ROTB account. Guess not.


First I would have to be banned.


----------



## Imrac

I am thinking about getting this motherboard, any thoughts on purchasing an open box?


----------



## ny_driver

You're lucky I don't have enough money in the account right yet or I'd save 43 bucks and buy the open box...I say good find







Should still have a full warranty......who cares.

EDIT: maybe I wouldn't after reading the Open Box refund only policy.


----------



## Dustinthewind

Hi people I have been making money this summer and i am starting to gather the parts for my custom gaming rig. I've been looking at the crosshair IV formula for a while now and i am just not sure where or not to get it. The reason i say this is i have heard the northbridge heatsink does not always make contact to the chipset. Please give me your feedback. Thank you.

Btw the rig i will be making is:
AMD phenom ii X6 1090t
asus crosshair IV formula(maybe...)
4gb 2x2gb gskill ripjaws ddr3 1600mhz
corsair h50
ocz modxstream pro 700watt
nzxt lexa s case
250 gb seagate barracuda hdd(I hope to get a small ssd for the OS some time in the future.)
sony cd / dvd drive
9800 gt( I am trying to get my dad to pay an extra 100$ on the computer i am currently using so i can buy a 5770 atleast.

the computer I am using right now is a dell dimension e520 with a 1 core pentium at 3ghz. If thats not bad enough, i got the one with the BTX motherboard T_T.

I am also only 13 so any advice would be great.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imrac* 
I am thinking about getting this motherboard, any thoughts on purchasing an open box?

I'm pretty sure that if you buy open box, you will have a guaranteed nb issue. But meh, not difficult to fix it.

Anyway, are there any news on the EK waterblock? Should be coming out sometime now.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
Hi people I have been making money this summer and i am starting to gather the parts for my custom gaming rig. I've been looking at the crosshair IV formula for a while now and i am just not sure where or not to get it. The reason i say this is i have heard the northbridge heatsink does not always make contact to the chipset. Please give me your feedback. Thank you.

Btw the rig i will be making is:
AMD phenom ii X6 1090t
asus crosshair IV formula(maybe...)
4gb 2x2gb gskill ripjaws ddr3 1600mhz
corsair h50
ocz modxstream pro 700watt
nzxt lexa s case
250 gb seagate barracuda hdd(I hope to get a small ssd for the OS some time in the future.)
sony cd / dvd drive
9800 gt( I am trying to get my dad to pay an extra 100$ on the computer i am currently using so i can buy a 5770 atleast.

the computer I am using right now is a dell dimension e520 with a 1 core pentium at 3ghz. If thats not bad enough, i got the one with the BTX motherboard T_T.

I am also only 13 so any advice would be great.









Just buy the 1055 instead of the 1090, that should save you enough to get the 5770.


----------



## Dustinthewind

HMmm i suppose that might be better than bottelnecking with a 9800 gt.

Ill do more serious OCing when i get old and i get a job.
ill just go for 3.5ghz-3.8ghz


----------



## Dustinthewind

I recently spent alot of money on some peripherals. Specifically my 27inch lg monitor and x540 speaker system XD


----------



## godofdeath

mehhh theres only 1 open box one lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*

Hi people I have been making money this summer and i am starting to gather the parts for my custom gaming rig. I've been looking at the crosshair IV formula for a while now and i am just not sure where or not to get it. The reason i say this is i have heard the northbridge heatsink does not always make contact to the chipset. Please give me your feedback. Thank you.

Btw the rig i will be making is:
AMD phenom ii X6 1090t
asus crosshair IV formula(maybe...)
4gb 2x2gb gskill ripjaws ddr3 1600mhz
corsair h50
ocz modxstream pro 700watt
nzxt lexa s case
250 gb seagate barracuda hdd(I hope to get a small ssd for the OS some time in the future.)
sony cd / dvd drive
9800 gt( I am trying to get my dad to pay an extra 100$ on the computer i am currently using so i can buy a 5770 atleast.

the computer I am using right now is a dell dimension e520 with a 1 core pentium at 3ghz. If thats not bad enough, i got the one with the BTX motherboard T_T.

I am also only 13 so any advice would be great.


This & below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Just buy the 1055 instead of the 1090, that should save you enough to get the 5770.


If you buy 1055T that's a solid CPU. I'm getting 955 which would save you $150 if you got that instead so you could put it toward a high end 5770.

There is nothing wrong with the 6 cores but you'll also have the option of doing an 8 core processor not even a year from now more than likely when Bulldozer is unveiled.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dustinthewind

Well assuming the bulldozer costs 300-500$ I am just going to make a bulldozer "fund" persay. like 50% of what i make a month goes to that while the other 50% is spread out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well considering that Thuban has two price points of $100 difference I figure BD will go $350 and $450 respectively for the AM3 version. Maybe less considering 965 BE was selling at $189 when Thuban dropped.









So honestly, you may want to hold off since no program is coded for 6 cores and most games are coded for 2. If you want faster then it's in the GPU, RAM and HDD performance. 955 BE is the best OC'er in the Phenom II 4 core lineup.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


Well assuming the bulldozer costs 300-500$ I am just going to make a bulldozer "fund" persay. like 50% of what i make a month goes to that while the other 50% is spread out.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well considering that Thuban has two price points of $100 difference I figure BD will go $350 and $450 respectively for the AM3 version. Maybe less considering 965 BE was selling at $189 when Thuban dropped.









So honestly, you may want to hold off since no program is coded for 6 cores and most games are coded for 2. If you want faster then it's in the GPU, RAM and HDD performance. 955 BE is the best OC'er in the Phenom II 4 core lineup.









~Ceadder










I would definitely add a asterisk to that comment, with C3 stepping. My C2 doesn't like anything above 3.6 even with 1.5+ vcore.


----------



## MoMurda

Dustin if I was you I would get one of the 100 dollar quads and buy a 5850 man. That would be a rockin system, and since BD is already gonna come out you can just keep working and buy it new when it comes out and have the latest and greatest! Thats what I would of done. You have great grammar and you picked out some quality parts, except that case.







Lian Li or SilverStone all the way man.


----------



## Dustinthewind

Well first i gotta make the money my friend. I will base my final choices on my final values.


----------



## Dustinthewind

When exactly is the bulldozer coming out?


----------



## Kvjavs

Anyone know if the SLI hack works on this motherboard?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Anyone know if the SLI hack works on this motherboard?

It does.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 
It does.

who proved it?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


who proved it?


This ^

I know the hack isn't necessarily 100% guaranteed, but still has good rates of success it seems.

I'd stick with ATI if their forced anti-aliasing worked in some games I play that do not support AA. I've only had luck with Nvidia with that.


----------



## aSilva

if i get an x6 rather than x4 will i see a noticeable difference in rendering with solidworks?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
who proved it?

NCspec did.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


NCspec did.


Awesome, just found the post.

http://www.overclock.net/9385360-post675.html

Thanks


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I hope the new BIOS is out soon. My nb cpu voltage is really off, which I think gives me random lockups.


----------



## striker1989

What happens if you file the north-bridge standoffs a little bit extra?
Like a bit more than the south-bridge ones?
What happens if you over filed a lot?


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I hope the new BIOS is out soon. My nb cpu voltage is really off, which I think gives me random lockups.


mhhm new bio's =]


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker1989* 
What happens if you over filed a lot?

Did you?


----------



## Man O' War

Stick me up for one of these! Beastly!

Shame it does not look quite as the as the Rampage III though.


----------



## TheCh3F

I'll admit I am not overly satisfied with this mobo but my dissatisfaction could be residual from a poor performing 1090T that I _seem_ to have. Still have to put this baby on DiCE so hopefully that will change my opinion of my setup. Oh and I can't forget my overheating NB too... really impressed ASUS


----------



## Ceadderman

Kinda have to be fair about this though. ASUS is generally VERY good about their product. However, I fear that in the rush to meet AMDs' product shipment date for the 1055 and 1090Ts' that they inadvertently skimped on QC.

The only reason I'll give them a pass is they consistently have the driver updates that nobody else does for Thuban and they had a working prototype that allowed for Thuban to be OC'ed and Reviewed months in advance to shipping date.

If I have to do a little work to get it right that's fine. I did my Power/Read LEDs' on my HAF cause they were just way too brite. I doubt this will phase me if I get one of the offending Boards. Besides I had planned on removing the stock TIM and replacing it with Shin-Etsu along with the TIM on my GPU and H50 cooler.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I'll admit I am not overly satisfied with this mobo but my dissatisfaction could be residual from a poor performing 1090T that I _seem_ to have. Still have to put this baby on DiCE so hopefully that will change my opinion of my setup. Oh and I can't forget my overheating NB too... really impressed ASUS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Man O' War*


Stick me up for one of these! Beastly!

Shame it does not look quite as the as the Rampage III though.


Yes, I have both mobos and I have the say the Rampage III looks like better quality.

I still love my Crosshair IV though


----------



## ny_driver

Will this memory be good on the CrosshairIV? 1.9v and all? http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...eb_edition-eol

It says it's optimized for ASUS boards. I hope so, because it will be here today.









Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get GSkill Ripjaws.

OCZ churns out too many bum sticks.

The kid that wanted a $300 system just paid $520 for his system that included a pair of OCZ Tech sticks. You guessed it, one was foul.

Newegg has a solid price on the 1600 series and they're Red and Black

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600-$110

I run these and they are good. We've got 3 sets of GSkill RAM in this house and not one has been a bum stick.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Will this memory be good on the CrosshairIV? 1.9v and all? http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...eb_edition-eol

It says it's optimized for ASUS boards. I hope so, because it will be here today.









Thanks.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys I am really considering getting the Crosshair IV. Is it worth the wait for the extreme? When will it come out? How much will it be and what features will it have that the formula board does not have?


----------



## ny_driver

I just asked if they would work ok being 1.9v.
I already bought them and they have a money back guarantee plus a lifetime warranty so who cares.
I love the 2 x 1GB OCZ DDR400 I am using @ DDR500 3-3-2-5-1T.

EDIT: I think they will work ok. I'll let you know after I put this thing together.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Get GSkill Ripjaws.

OCZ churns out too many bum sticks.

The kid that wanted a $300 system just paid $520 for his system that included a pair of OCZ Tech sticks. You guessed it, one was foul.

Newegg has a solid price on the 1600 series and they're Red and Black

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600-$110

I run these and they are good. We've got 3 sets of GSkill RAM in this house and not one has been a bum stick.

~Ceadder









One stick of my 3x2GB kit bit the dust. The Ripjaws are great but like anything they can die randomly, just like any other hardware.


----------



## Ceadderman

That sucks bro. I've had RAM fail on me before and it sucks when it happens. lol

I didn't mean to make it sound like GSkills never fail. Just mean that OCZs' seem to have a high failure rate new out of the box. Sorry if I wasn't as clear on that as I should have been.

While it's not really a HUGE deal, it still costs time and money shipping the DoAs' back and forth. Time that could be spent elsewhere and money that didn't have to be spent at all.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
One stick of my 3x2GB kit bit the dust. The Ripjaws are great but like anything they can die randomly, just like any other hardware.


----------



## Naturecannon

NEW as of today:

Beta Bios (0903) for the Asus Crosshair IV Formula

EDIT: CPU/NB floating voltage bug fix, Improved Voltage requirements.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


NEW as of today:

Beta Bios (0903) for the Asus Crosshair IV Formula


I was just on asus website, and didnt see anything.

Whats the fix with this bios?


----------



## Naturecannon

Just released this morning, not on ASUS site, same as the other betas, took a few days or more to appear on ASUS site.

Not sure of exact change log but I know............ CPU/NB floating voltage bug, Improved Voltage requirements


----------



## navit

Hmmm, have you tried it yet????


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Hmmm, have you tried it yet????


No, wish I could, I had to RMA my CH4, should arrive Monday.
Advanced RMA is pretty sweet, couple days to process after faxing serial # and other info, $30 bucks overnight shipping and this is before they evan receive the fried board I send back. Props to ASUS.

Bios is from reputable source and has been in qualification testing since may 27th. Its not like they just made it and kicked it out for us to be guinea pigs. They are release candidates.
I believe all the other betas released became official final versions shortly after anyways.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I want to thank you for posting that BIOS. I'm getting this Board and when it comes in I'll probably need the update.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
No, wish I could, I had to RMA my CH4, should arrive Monday.
Advanced RMA is pretty sweet, couple days to process after faxing serial # and other info, $30 bucks overnight shipping and this is before they evan receive the fried board I send back. Props to ASUS.

Bios is from reputable source and has been in qualification testing since may 27th. Its not like they just made it and kicked it out for us to be guinea pigs. They are release candidates.
I believe all the other betas released became official final versions shortly after anyways.


----------



## andrew149

Has anyone tried the new bio's it looks intresting =]


----------



## TheCh3F

I am running it now. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## Psycho666

awesome








need that new bios then








hopefully i can get the temps a bit lower, and the OC a bit higher


----------



## Naturecannon

Take the NB temp issue poll!!









HERE


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm 50% is an encouraging sign.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*









Take the NB temp issue poll!!









HERE


----------



## Squirrel

Put my CH4 partially under water, can't wait for the EK mobo bllock to come out









Pix:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice Rig there Squirrel. I like that case, I just don't like how it says X4 Phenom II on the front sticker LoL









Thanks for sharing the pics









+Rep


----------



## ny_driver

This is where my Crosshair IV is going to live for the first phase of it's life. I'm trying to decide whether to paint the inside white or black. What do you think? Probably black I guess.


----------



## Ceadderman

Is that vomit on the inside of that Cabinet? Right down toward the exterior fan? I think your MoBo got







.

j/k









Though your cabinet might look better to me if it were black.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


This is where my Crosshair IV is going to live for the first phase of it's life. I'm trying to decide whether to paint the inside white or black. What do you think? Probably black I guess.


----------



## ny_driver

I don't know about painting the plastic. Maybe I could. Spray paint would probably stick to that.

OK you helped talk me into it. 
I'll paint the whole thing black.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't change it on my account. I was just being a wiseass.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I don't know about painting the plastic. Maybe I could. Spray paint would probably stick to that.

OK you helped talk me into it. 
I'll paint the whole thing black.


----------



## ny_driver

I think it will look better, it'll be really black. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Nice Rig there Squirrel. I like that case, I just don't like how it says X4 Phenom II on the front sticker LoL









Thanks for sharing the pics









+Rep


Yeah, I was happy while I had my 965 BE, but now it just feels fake with my X3








I hope that someone eventually comes out with some stickers or something that you can just put on top of it lol


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Just bought one this morning from newegg. They had 1 openbox left, plus a 10 dollar off promo code for the first 100 people to use it, so I got it for 175 shipped! I cant wait. Just gotta get some ram to match the theme.


----------



## demonsblood

what voltage does everyone run their NB with? i am doing 1.16V and its a 60 degrees celcius

way too hot...


----------



## navit

1.11


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


what voltage does everyone run their NB with? i am doing 1.16V and its a 60 degrees celcius

way too hot...


idle or load at 60c?


----------



## Naturecannon

Idle, stock settings









I will do the NB fix tomorrow morning.


----------



## demonsblood

load is 63... idle maybe 58-60... bad northbridge.... i think imma lower it down to 1.3 and see if its stable


----------



## Narcocytosis

This is a lil off topic but can I get added to the club list


----------



## Dustinthewind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Put my CH4 partially under water, can't wait for the EK mobo bllock to come out









Pix:




























Coolermaster HAF ftw i got mine on thursday.


----------



## demonsblood

Hi, I am interested in doing the NB fix as well, does it void warrenty at all?


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't believe so. So long as you aren't altering the actual board(i.e. the entire pcb footprint) the warranty should be valid.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


Hi, I am interested in doing the NB fix as well, does it void warrenty at all?


----------



## Teflair

I need for Virtual Machines and IDEs 8 GB - 16 GB RAM.

The facts:
* AMD X6 1055T, ASUS Crosshair IV, G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9Q-8GBRL (2 x 4 GB RAM)
* both modules are working in A1, no Motherboard or RAM failures
* 4 GB in A1 and 4 GB in B1 => only one 4 GB module recognized
* 4 GB in A1 and 4 GB in A2 => only one 4 GB module recognized
* 4 GB in A2 and A2 => BOD
* tested with BIOS 0801, 0903
* D.O.C.P with A1 + B1 tested, no changes, only only 4 GB module recognized

That's hard to accept, due to the fact that the specification declares that the Motherboard "supports" 4 GB RAM modules. Is there any 4 GB RAM module out there, that is supported? Or will the G.Skill supported by a new BIOS?

Thank you for any suggestions!

Best Regards.


----------



## Jujarso

How's it going guys, just found this thread after a quick google search and decided to join the forum.

I just received my Crosshair IV on Friday, June 4 2010, for my new system I have been anxious to build. (Finally upgrading from my trusty old Asus A8n-SLI Premium)

I spent Saturday building my new beast after all of the components finally came in. I ordered from Newegg about a week ago and had noticed a few people had mentioned NB temperature issues. Surely they must be fixed by now right? Wrong.

Start-up time! Windows 7 here I come. Diagnostic LED's, passed! Voltage Led's, great. Upon initial boot up, I started navigating around bios and immediately brought up the hardware monitor to see where I stood. Everything is looking good, CPU ect, and then I see it.

North Bridge temp = 70*C and rising. I watched as literally within 30 seconds from first boot-up, temperatures climbed... 75C....80C (Red Zone)....84C+.... All while idling in bios.

I shut it down before the motherboard could shut itself off. I booted two more times later in the night, netting the same result. Couldn't even make it stable enough for OS installation or Bios update. Voltage was right on the mark, and it was blatantly obvious the heat sink issue had struck me. Needless to say, I'm not very happy at the moment. (This was in a camo NZXT Evo case with all 120mm fans replaced with 90cfm units and impeccable wire management by the way.)

Already filed for an RMA and am most likely going to overnight it tomorrow to expedite the process, but the fact that the replacement might have the exact same problem is really bugging me. A close friend of mine just purchased an Asus 89gx Pro with a similar setup and his board has been perfect. Its such a shame because the features, design, OC options, and everything else is just perfect on the Crosshair. I can't help but feel that if I would have been cheap and bought the other board, I would actually have a functional system right now. :-(

I have always used Asus and they have never let me down before now.

Praying my 2nd board won't be a dud.

My Build
AMD 1090T x6 Thuban
Crosshair IV Formula
4GB crucial ballistix tracer 1600
Camo Tempest Evo with CM 120mm fans
Antec NeoPower 650w PS
BFG 9800 GTX+ OC (I know, need to upgrade)
640G WD Black Hd


----------



## ny_driver

Post # 1061-

take off the heatsinks with about 6 screws on the back of the board.

Just file down the aluminum screw holders of the NB heatsink to match the SB brass ones.

You can still use the thermal glue that Asus has on the heatsinks.

Takes about 20mins works.

Should fix the NB issue.

That is what I plan to do.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jujarso* 
How's it going guys, just found this thread after a quick google search and decided to join the forum.

I just received my Crosshair IV on Friday, June 4 2010, for my new system I have been anxious to build. (Finally upgrading from my trusty old Asus A8n-SLI Premium)

I spent Saturday building my new beast after all of the components finally came in. I ordered from Newegg about a week ago and had noticed a few people had mentioned NB temperature issues. Surely they must be fixed by now right? Wrong.

Start-up time! Windows 7 here I come. Diagnostic LED's, passed! Voltage Led's, great. Upon initial boot up, I started navigating around bios and immediately brought up the hardware monitor to see where I stood. Everything is looking good, CPU ect, and then I see it.

North Bridge temp = 70*C and rising. I watched as literally within 30 seconds from first boot-up, temperatures climbed... 75C....80C (Red Zone)....84C+.... All while idling in bios.

I shut it down before the motherboard could shut itself off. I booted two more times later in the night, netting the same result. Couldn't even make it stable enough for OS installation or Bios update. Voltage was right on the mark, and it was blatantly obvious the heat sink issue had struck me. Needless to say, I'm not very happy at the moment. (This was in a camo NZXT Evo case with all 120mm fans replaced with 90cfm units and impeccable wire management by the way.)

Already filed for an RMA and am most likely going to overnight it tomorrow to expedite the process, but the fact that the replacement might have the exact same problem is really bugging me. A close friend of mine just purchased an Asus 89gx Pro with a similar setup and his board has been perfect. Its such a shame because the features, design, OC options, and everything else is just perfect on the Crosshair. I can't help but feel that if I would have been cheap and bought the other board, I would actually have a functional system right now. :-(

I have always used Asus and they have never let me down before now.

Praying my 2nd board won't be a dud.

My Build
AMD 1090T x6 Thuban
Crosshair IV Formula
4GB crucial ballistix tracer 1600
Camo Tempest Evo with CM 120mm fans
Antec NeoPower 650w PS
BFG 9800 GTX+ OC (I know, need to upgrade)
640G WD Black Hd

Does sound like the nb was not making good contact, that rally sucks to get a new mobo and have this happen. It looks like I was one of the lucky ones with mine. Seeing how you are already in the process of a rma and this problem is going to be fresh in your mind you should probaly just go ahead and pull the heatsink and make sure its making contact before anything else.
If its not then do the file fix. As other are saying you could probaly use the thermal already on it but if you going through the trouble of all this you really should go ahead and replace with some good tim to be sure. Good luck and post back here with your results


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
Idle, stock settings









I will do the NB fix tomorrow morning.

How did your nb fix go?


----------



## Kvjavs

Has ASUS addressed the NB temperature issue? If so, are they allowing consumers to re-seat the heatsink without voiding warranty? Or must you RMA it.

I am considering of re-purchasing this board (I had to sell it a month ago for money to get my mom a laptop). But I don't want to fool around with the NB and void the warranty if it will.


----------



## kev_b

I have my CR-IV in my ARMORSUIT PC-P50R and Iâ€™ve been playing with diffrerent fans and configurations and so far the best I can get using the H-50 cooler,4 CM R-4â€™s, 2 up front and 2 on the H-50, and 2 top 140 Noctua fans with a ambiant temp of 85F.

Temperatures:
Motherboard 33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
CPU 35 Â°C (95 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
North Bridge 42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
South Bridge 42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
GPU Diode (DispIO) 37 Â°C (99 Â°F)
GPU Diode (MemIO) 38 Â°C (100 Â°F)
GPU Diode (Shader) 38 Â°C (100 Â°F)
WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B1 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 32 Â°C (90 Â°F)


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have my CR-IV in my ARMORSUIT PC-P50R and I've been playing with diffrerent fans and configurations and so far the best I can get using the H-50 cooler,4 CM R-4's, 2 up front and 2 on the H-50, and 2 top 140 Noctua fans with a ambiant temp of 85F.

Temperatures:
Motherboard 33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
CPU 35 Â°C (95 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
North Bridge 42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
South Bridge 42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
GPU Diode (DispIO) 37 Â°C (99 Â°F)
GPU Diode (MemIO) 38 Â°C (100 Â°F)
GPU Diode (Shader) 38 Â°C (100 Â°F)
WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B1 34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 32 Â°C (90 Â°F)


A little odd your sb is the same temp as your nb
What does probe say they are?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
A little odd your sb is the same temp as your nb
What does probe say they are?

Shows the same temps, it could have something to do with the fact I have my 5770 in the second 16X slot, it covers part of the SB and the card does put off some heat.


----------



## regles

Did the Northbridge fix and I am really happy with the results. Although I broke one of the stand offs(I was stupid and overtightened it, nothing some glue can't fix). Ambient temperature is 24 Celsius and the NB temp is 42 Celsius and SB is 37 Celsius. It's going to go down even farther once I point an 3K Ultra Kaze at it.







Pretty good from 57 Celsius last week.


----------



## ny_driver

Glad to hear it works. I'm buying mine in a couple days and I'm fixing it before I even find out if it has the NB issue.......I can't wait to get off this socket 939 machine.


----------



## Kvjavs

Can you use AS5 for the north/south bridge?


----------



## ny_driver

Of course, but be careful because it it electrically conductive. So don't drip any.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Can you use AS5 for the north/south bridge?


i use that. 3000mhz NB, 1.325V on the NB CPU, full load never go over 45'C


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Can you use AS5 for the north/south bridge?


i reconmend something else


----------



## ny_driver

AS5 is high quality, but it has a 200 hour cure time. There are TIMs just as good or better with no cure time. I like OCZ freeze, also I used Tuniq-Mx2, I think it was, that worked well.


----------



## Kvjavs

Is there a way to solve the heat problem besides putting new TIM on? Perhaps just grinding down the standings?

I'm just thinking about if something else goes wrong with the board and I have to RMA it and they notice new TIM and void it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Is there a way to solve the heat problem besides putting new TIM on? Perhaps just grinding down the standings?

I'm just thinking about if something else goes wrong with the board and I have to RMA it and they notice new TIM and void it.

if it didnt make contact originally then you can just reuse it


----------



## ny_driver

The instructions I was given are in post #1061........haven't done it yet but I'm sure it'll work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, I think that's what I'm going to do when I get mine next week. Inspect it, and clear the old TIM apply Shin-Etsu X23 to it and see how that fares. And adjust the standoffs if needed. Also going to be doing that to my GPU and my H50.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Glad to hear it works. I'm buying mine in a couple days and I'm fixing it before I even find out if it has the NB issue.......I can't wait to get off this socket 939 machine.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Hey guys which ram do you recommend for this board? Was thinking of going with mushkin ridgebacks.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226123


----------



## Kvjavs

Hopefully when I buy my Crosshair again, it won't have that north bridge problem. Don't really wanna do any sort of modifications to it, but will if I need to.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Hopefully when I buy my Crosshair again, it won't have that north bridge problem. Don't really wanna do any sort of modifications to it, but will if I need to.


The problem isn't so bad, but it shouldn't be there on a $200+ motherboard









I'm waiting for the extreme, because I just traded my reference 5770s (with 1 year warranty) for a brand new 470 (/w a 3 year warranty).

Looks like I will be checking back here a lot.. I really want to know if I should just go intel..or wait for that lucid chip information.


----------



## raisethe3

I am surprised that you got rid of your Storm Scout.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
The problem isn't so bad, but it shouldn't be there on a $200+ motherboard









I'm waiting for the extreme, because I just traded my reference 5770s (with 1 year warranty) for a brand new 470 (/w a 3 year warranty).

Looks like I will be checking back here a lot.. I really want to know if I should just go intel..or wait for that lucid chip information.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I am surprised that you got rid of your Storm Scout.









I didn't.. It's still right next to me..even with the side panel with a tinted window off!

I just really can't stop looking into my case.. It's really keeping my eyes off the monitor, but I want something that I could call a BMW. This was my beginner car if you get what I mean


----------



## raisethe3

So I suppose you're trying to build another computer? Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I didn't.. It's still right next to me..even with the side panel with a tinted window off!

I just really can't stop looking into my case.. It's really keeping my eyes off the monitor, but I want something that I could call a BMW. This was my beginner car if you get what I mean


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


So I suppose you're trying to build another computer? Good luck!


I guess I'm trying to slowly mutate Project Revenge into a Project Motivation.

It was never a true build log, but I wouldn't mind starting now!


----------



## airplaneman

I have a quick question about this board.

If you have two cards in XFire, will you get X16 X16 no matter what PCI slots you install them in, or do only certain slots run at X16 and others run at X8/X4?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I have a quick question about this board.

If you have two cards in XFire, will you get X16 X16 no matter what PCI slots you install them in, or do only certain slots run at X16 and others run at X8/X4?


You have to run them in certain slots. And the last one is x4 only. 1st and 3rd Red PCI-E slots are for x16/x16.


----------



## navit

Yep, this ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## subliminally incorrect

hey guys add me to the list


----------



## KoldVoid

Alright so I went ahead and pulled the machine apart about ten days ago and did as was recommended here...to my surprise the NB made rather decent contact but the SB made none!...

So I filed the studs, removed the wax, put on some Noctua TIM that came with the CPU cooler...and the temps went down to a rather decent 45C at idle for the NB but the SB was consistently 4 to 5C hotter!

Temps under load for the NB/SB were 50/55 C respectively. So two days ago I took the poor machine apart (my shiny Gigabyte case suffered some scratching that I'm not too pleased about). Tightened the brass studs on the SB with a pair of pliers to within an inch of their life, straightened the heatsinks some, removed old TIM and reapplied new...now it's 39/41 C idle for the NB/SB, and gets to around 44/47 under load. The 5770 does stretch over the SB but let's face it, it runs on 51 at idle and blows air on the other side so any heating from it is a little beyond logic.

Now I'd like to see how it handles OC'ing. If anyone would be nice to post some voltage recommendations I promise to report back with temps. The system in my sig is up to date. Running BIOS 0808.

In the end I was a little overtly pleased with the board when I got it. It had everything and the kitchen sink. That it failed on elementary counts, is I guess just proof of that old adage "The higher they fly...the harder they fall...". Next board will definitely be a Gigabyte.

And yeah I guess I'll add remove all factory heatsinks and thermal material and replace with aftermarket TIM to my building practice.


----------



## navit

Glad to see your temps are down. It is a little strange that your sb is higher than your nb, however both are looking good atm,

edit: Why do you run your 5770 in that slot? have you moved it to slot# 1 to see if thats where your heat is?


----------



## fssbzz

question:

when you doing stress testing...with *PRIME95*

which setting you guys stress test with?
the *"small FFTs"* or *"Blend"*


----------



## Ceadderman

Does the Crosshair come with a long enough XFire bridge to jump the 2nd tower?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
You have to run them in certain slots. And the last one is x4 only. 1st and 3rd Red PCI-E slots are for x16/x16.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Does the Crosshair come with a long enough XFire bridge to jump the 2nd tower?









~Ceadder










Yes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


question:

when you doing stress testing...with *PRIME95*

which setting you guys stress test with?
the *"small FFTs"* or *"Blend"*


Blend.


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks Squirrel, I knew I could count on you for the answer. Appreciate it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Yes


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


You have to run them in certain slots. And the last one is x4 only. 1st and 3rd Red PCI-E slots are for x16/x16.


1st and 3rd? Good, I was worried I would lose both of my PCI slots if I went crossfire. The second PCI slot (bottom-most one) should still be open, correct?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


1st and 3rd? Good, I was worried I would lose both of my PCI slots if I went crossfire. The second PCI slot (bottom-most one) should still be open, correct?


Yep pretty sure but it looks mighty tight


----------



## drutt7

hey guys I'm just wondering if the Asus Crosshair IV Formula is actually a good Motherboard? (in terms of overclocking a lot)


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
1st and 3rd? Good, I was worried I would lose both of my PCI slots if I went crossfire. The second PCI slot (bottom-most one) should still be open, correct?

Yup. The first PCI slot is basically useless since almost all GPUs are dual slot these days. And you'd also lose the x4 PCI-E at the very bottom if you crossfire.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutt7* 
hey guys I'm just wondering if the Asus Crosshair IV Formula is actually a good Motherboard? (in terms of overclocking a lot)


Yup it is. I am able to push my 720 BE easily to 3.8 Ghz and have it run stable while maintaining less than 1.5v. Then again, I am watercooling it, so that probably contributes a fair bit to it.


----------



## drutt7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Yup it is. I am able to push my 720 BE easily to 3.8 Ghz and have it run stable while maintaining less than 1.5v. Then again, I am watercooling it, so that probably contributes a fair bit to it.

well i have a Crosshair IV coming in the mail,
only ordered so when i do future upgrades 3 times xfire.

i can already hit 4.0ghz on my 770T-UD3P but Vcore is at 1.525 (on air)


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutt7*


well i have a Crosshair IV coming in the mail,
only ordered so when i do future upgrades 3 times xfire.

i can already hit 4.0ghz on my 770T-UD3P but Vcore is at 1.525 (on air)


I doubt you'll be able to go past 4.2~ though. Not due to cooling etc, but simply due to high voltage and the chip architecture.

Btw, if your vcore is over 1.5, you'll be seeing a nice red light glowing on your CH4







(there are lights for each voltage, such as nb, ram, cpu etc, depending on how high you go, it changes from green to orange, and then to red)


----------



## drutt7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I doubt you'll be able to go past 4.2~ though. Not due to cooling etc, but simply due to high voltage and the chip architecture.

Btw, if your vcore is over 1.5, you'll be seeing a nice red light glowing on your CH4







(there are lights for each voltage, such as nb, ram, cpu etc, depending on how high you go, it changes from green to orange, and then to red)

yer i know, getting a 1090T soon anyways lol,

and im assuming the RED LED is a "warning"?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutt7* 
yer i know, getting a 1090T soon anyways lol,

and im assuming the RED LED is a "warning"?

Lol yeah. Green=normal, 0-1.325; Yellow=High, 1.375-1.4875, Red=Crazy, 1.5+.


----------



## drutt7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Lol yeah. Green=normal, 0-1.325; Yellow=High, 1.375-1.4875, Red=Crazy, 1.5+.

lol thought so,
i tried going past 4ghz it wouldnt work LOL,
im crazy i tried 1.6Vcore rofl


----------



## rubicsphere

Ive looked through a few pages but havent found anything and was wondering if anyone else has their voltage's changed after sleeping in Windows 7. I have the 1055t @ stock clocks but undervolted to 1.25V and it passes prime but when i but my pc to sleep the volts go back to 1.45V in CPUZ. Anyone else notice this??


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubicsphere* 
Ive looked through a few pages but havent found anything and was wondering if anyone else has their voltage's changed after sleeping in Windows 7. I have the 1055t @ stock clocks but undervolted to 1.25V and it passes prime but when i but my pc to sleep the volts go back to 1.45V in CPUZ. Anyone else notice this??

If you use software to under volt, when it comes back from sleep it will use the CMOS settings not software settings. Its the same thing if you use speed fan to adjust fan speed.


----------



## drutt7

hmm when i get my Crosshair how do i go about joining the club?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imrac* 
If you use software to under volt, when it comes back from sleep it will use the CMOS settings not software settings. Its the same thing if you use speed fan to adjust fan speed.

I changed the volts in the bios that's whats so confusing. Also im using bios 0801


----------



## Lige

So after filing down the stand-offs to 1/4 to 1/2 the size it was... and it should be getting plenty of contact and air-flow over the heatsink... it still has a idle temp of 51c... and load... well, I am checking that right now.

I don't understand what the issue is with this board. I may call up Newegg, tomorrow and ask them what I can do to get a refund, if they will give me one at all. This is complete crap. A motherboard should not experience issues like this right out of the box. Should have went the way of the Gigabyte board.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutt7* 
hmm when i get my Crosshair how do i go about joining the club?

You post pictures of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
So after filing down the stand-offs to 1/4 to 1/2 the size it was... and it should be getting plenty of contact and air-flow over the heatsink... *it still has a idle temp of 51c*... and load... well, I am checking that right now.

So does mine, but without having filed down the stand-offs lol. I replaced the SB standoffs with the NB standoffs, so that my NB is cooler and my SB a bit hotter. Both idle at 50-52 C. No stability issues thus far though, despite putting a bit of load on the NB by increasing the FSB.


----------



## sbsolarski

hey guys, wanted to ask, is it possible to obtain a dram value of 2000mhz with the crosshair and 1090T? I have both as well as 2000mhz compatible ram (dominators) could anyone provide me with a link if there are any.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

My Crosshair IV Formula has just arrived!! - Add me to the owners list please







- This board is sooo sexy.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbsolarski*


hey guys, wanted to ask, is it possible to obtain a dram value of 2000mhz with the crosshair and 1090T? I have both as well as 2000mhz compatible ram (dominators) could anyone provide me with a link if there are any.


Yeah, you should be able to. It says so on the Asus page.


----------



## kevral

My local shop has apparently had 4 of these motherboards in stock, total.

No. 1 was bought by me. It had NB and SB cooling issues and then died after a couple weeks (suddenly wouldn't post anymore).
No. 2 was given me as a warranty replacement. It had serious NB cooling issues (reached 65 degrees after 2 mins in BIOS, at which point I switched it off)
No. 3 was tested in the shop. Same as above.
No. 4 was tested in the shop, then came home with me today. NB low 40s, SB high 30s. Seems good so far.

Small sample size, sure, but those are terrible statistics....


----------



## James333

I dont know whether or not to get this! Im thinking get the extreme but then I dont want to wait...... Would rather save a few Â£ and get this, then get something else that is better for bulldozer, maybe AM3 + will come out with it? Maybe this is what they are waiting for for the extreme? What to do?


----------



## Ceadderman

Get CIVF. From what I'm seeing this NB issue is fixable if you're willing to put the work in. It's a standoff issue that some boards have. If you have a gap between your NB and the heatsink of course it's going to get hot and not cool off.

Basically you separate the heat sinks from the board compare the SB standoffs to the NB stand offs, and if the NB is taller than the SB file them down to the same standards as the SB stands. I would also replace the stock TIM with some performance paste like AS5, Shin-Etsu G751(or X23) or IC7. Don't overdo it though cause it is conductive and there a spots abound that it could come in contact with when pressure is applied to the heatsinks.

The NB issue is nothing more than a physical error as they were probably out of the standard standoffs and went with what they had to fill the orders. That's FACTORY error not manufacturer error. If this were 100% on the schematics of the board then ASUS is hugely at fault. But I'm sensing a 50/50 failure rating by all accounts and with the short period of time it's been out that's not unheard of. What's good is that the issue has pretty much been spotlighted and it's a fixable one. Should you HAVE to fix it? No. But if you want to take your chances with RMAs' and or getting a used board/opened box in return(with a new purchase) then you're more than welcome. The very same issues plaguing THIS board could very well happen to the Extreme as they are put together at the same factories. I used to temp for Power Bar 10 years ago and their entire lineup was processed and packaged at the same factory. Same rule applies to most product.

So you can get it and fix the issue(if you have one of the offending boards) or you can hold off and possibly have to do it anyway with Extreme.

Oh and Bulldozer will be AM3. There's enough been written about it that if you know what you're looking at you'll see that it is. Like Thuban they'll have 2 versions. It's the CPU after Bulldozer that will be requiring a new socket.









~Ceadder


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevral*


My local shop has apparently had 4 of these motherboards in stock, total.

No. 1 was bought by me. It had NB and SB cooling issues and then died after a couple weeks (suddenly wouldn't post anymore). 
No. 2 was given me as a warranty replacement. It had serious NB cooling issues (reached 65 degrees after 2 mins in BIOS, at which point I switched it off)
No. 3 was tested in the shop. Same as above.
No. 4 was tested in the shop, then came home with me today. NB low 40s, SB high 30s. Seems good so far.

Small sample size, sure, but those are terrible statistics....


It would seem that Asus still has alot of bad boards out there. Has there ever been a recall on something like this? They really should do something.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I think that if everyone that has to fix this board emailed ASUS and let them know the issue, they would be better aware of the issue, what would fix it and send new standoffs to the registered owners of the product. That would save any cash outlay required just for the labor alone. $.50 worth of standoffs send through the mail system would cost them $2 on the average when bulk mailing is not applied. So everyone whether they need them or not should get these standoffs.

Since separating the Heatsinks is not a voidable issue the warranty stays intact and customers







ASUS for the way they handle the issue. Win/Win everyone is happy.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


It would seem that Asus still has alot of bad boards out there. Has there ever been a recall on something like this? They really should do something.


----------



## navit

Good idea, wonder if they would do it


----------



## Dustinthewind

HOLAAAAAA PEOPLE.

So i just got my haf 932, sony cd dvd drive, and my modxstream 700watt powersupply.
Next ill be getting my 2x2gbs of ddr3 1600mhz gskill ripjaw ram, and my samsung spinpoint 500gb hdd.

Hey guys i was thinking. Someone should make a video on youtube on how to identify a problem on the crosshair iv and how to fix them. A video for noobs like me who are confused.


----------



## ruphskunk

OK, I really like this board. I have not had the NB issue. I guess I was lucky. I still would like to get a nice CPU cooler. The stock cooler seems to be holding its own though. I guess the case helps a little too.


----------



## Darkcyde

The standoffs might not be the only problem. The tapped holes in the heatsinks are either crooked or not deep enough. I have a friend who bought one and checked his right away. He found the SB heatsink holes where both crooked and not drilled/tapped deep enough. This made the heatsink make contact on only 60% of the chip.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Sorry about the lack of updates been busy with other threads, Will update OP later on today

-Foxy


----------



## CULLEN

Please add me - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1232054 =)


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruphskunk* 
OK, I really like this board. I have not had the NB issue. I guess I was lucky. I still would like to get a nice CPU cooler. The stock cooler seems to be holding its own though. I guess the case helps a little too.


nice rig.

just to note, i think your vcore is too high at that FSB.

im sure you can bump your oc to 3.8GHz with out issues.


----------



## Dustinthewind

SOOOOOO guys this will be my setup in the somewhat near future. the graphics card and cpu cooler will be later installments however.

Cooler master haf 932 full tower
gskill ripjaws 2x2gb (4GB) 1600mhz ram
amd 1055t x6
crosshair IV formula
MSI radeon 5770 hawk OCed
corsair h50 cpu liquid cooling
sony optiarc cd/dvd drive
ocz modxstream pro 700watt modular
samsung spinpoint 500gb hdd 7200rpm
windows 7 home premium 64bit

$1,195.89


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay dude I just put these together for you, hopefully you didn't buy yet...

First we have this gorgeous combo deal featuring the Crosshair IV, the 1055T Phenom II and a free S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game download Saving you $36

Combo Deal Details

Now the last 2 items together will eat that $36 and have you spending $4 more. 1st is the Samsung Spinpoint. Why get a 500 Gig drive when you can get a full TB drive for $10 more. If you're worried about speed Partition it and use the exterior of the platters and then use the interior partition for things you rarely access. Well worth the $10 to double your storage capacity.









SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s $79

And this one is a no brainer. Get the Corsair HX650 Modular PSU. Yes I know it's more expensive but I just saved you $30. And for $30 more you can have peace of mind power wise. 650 is more than enough to run the MSI 5770 Hawk. Hell 700w is enough too. But you have 80 plus certified(OCZ) v. 80 plus BRONZE certified (Corsair) the Warranty of the corsair is better and the power usage is comparable also.

Not to mention that the Corsair is guaranteed to sustain its full rated wattage at an ambient temperature of 50Â°C. OCZ is not.

Compare Products-OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w vs. Corsair HX650w

Hope this helps you get more of what you want.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


SOOOOOO guys this will be my setup in the somewhat near future. the graphics card and cpu cooler will be later installments however.

Cooler master haf 932 full tower
gskill ripjaws 2x2gb (4GB) 1600mhz ram
amd 1055t x6
crosshair IV formula
MSI radeon 5770 hawk OCed
corsair h50 cpu liquid cooling
sony optiarc cd/dvd drive
ocz modxstream pro 700watt modular
samsung spinpoint 500gb hdd 7200rpm
windows 7 home premium 64bit

$1,195.89


----------



## Dustinthewind

I already got the power supply and i got it also for the asthetics of it. I also am not going to be buying the montherboard online as i will be having assistance from the guys at frys putting my computer together. As for the hard drive i just need the 500gb temporarily for storage. I will be getting a ssd for my boot partition and operating system. Thank you for the advice though.


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect*


nice rig.

just to note, i think your vcore is too high at that FSB.

im sure you can bump your oc to 3.8GHz with out issues.


Thanks!

When I was stress testing I saw vcore drift up to 1.5, is that normal?
How low would you go on the vcore to get a 271+ MHz FSB?


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruphskunk*


Thanks!

When I was stress testing I saw vcore drift up to 1.5, is that normal?
How low would you go on the vcore to get a 271+ MHz FSB?


the vcore drifting up is a result of the load line calibration(LLC) i think . From my Ocing ive noticed that the system isnt stable without it. (some boards you can adjust how much the load can compensate by the % of your vcore. the crosshairIV doesnt seem to allow you to change that %, only gives you the option of on or off.)

in my opinion leave LLC on.

as for the 271+ FSb i think you should go into your ram timings and lock them down to your ram's specifications. this will add stability. then go back to bumping up the FSB. I think 1.5V is plenty for the CPU.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect*


the vcore drifting up is a result of the load line calibration(LLC) i think . From my Ocing ive noticed that the system isnt stable without it. (some boards you can adjust how much the load can compensate by the % of your vcore. the crosshairIV doesnt seem to allow you to change that %, only gives you the option of on or off.)

in my opinion leave LLC on.

as for the 271+ FSb i think you should go into your ram timings and lock them down to your ram's specifications. this will add stability. then go back to bumping up the FSB. I think 1.5V is plenty for the CPU.


I too recommend leaving LLC.

Seems like this board is similar to my C3


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect*


the vcore drifting up is a result of the load line calibration(LLC) i think . From my Ocing ive noticed that the system isnt stable without it. (some boards you can adjust how much the load can compensate by the % of your vcore. the crosshairIV doesnt seem to allow you to change that %, only gives you the option of on or off.)

in my opinion leave LLC on.

as for the 271+ FSb i think you should go into your ram timings and lock them down to your ram's specifications. this will add stability. then go back to bumping up the FSB. I think 1.5V is plenty for the CPU.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I too recommend leaving LLC.

Seems like this board is similar to my C3










OK, its unanimous








thanks for the advice!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruphskunk*


OK, its unanimous








thanks for the advice!


Anytime









I wonder if it's confirmed when the Extreme is coming out.. c'mon fellas! I went team green, and I want to go SLI without hacking or chosing a different board!


----------



## soma1509

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Awesome, just found the post.

http://www.overclock.net/9385360-post675.html

Thanks









I've been waiting for a post like this. Thanks a bunch!!

Now if only ASUS could get it together with this NB issue....









I guess I wouldn't mind filing it down, but I'm clumsy...I managed to break a Coolit Domino ALC unit before









I'm on the fence between this board and the Gigabyte UD5.


----------



## Havokr505

How do u get added to the list?
I got a Crosshair IV
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210477


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


The standoffs might not be the only problem. The tapped holes in the heatsinks are either crooked or not deep enough. I have a friend who bought one and checked his right away. He found the SB heatsink holes where both crooked and not drilled/tapped deep enough. This made the heatsink make contact on only 60% of the chip.


how would you go about fixing the crooked drilling or w/e?
I might be getting this board, the filing of the standoffs I can do, but this I dont know how to.

And wasn't the consensus at the beginning that the screws were too long also?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how would you go about fixing the crooked drilling or w/e?
I might be getting this board, the filing of the standoffs I can do, but this I dont know how to.

And wasn't the consensus at the beginning that the screws were too long also?

You would only have to make note of the patten in the TIM of the chip. If one side is not making contact with the chip, file down that side a little more than the rest.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 
You would only have to make note of the patten in the TIM of the chip. If one side is not making contact with the chip, file down that side a little more than the rest.

o i thought there was some way to get the hole to work


----------



## drutt7

i'd like to join the club =]
Images: http://www.Epic-Gamer.org
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1234116
also i don't have any problems with the SB/NB


----------



## 00Smurf

Upgraded my server to the 1055t and crosshair iV last night. Here are the pics:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B6I...ZGRhMDhm&hl=en


----------



## kolvrick

i hope the exstrem verson vil come before or in week 27.

in europe.

will amd come with better support for ssd i single raid? 
now it do not support trim only when i aschi single.


----------



## 00Smurf

Any body have any generic o/c templates i can work from.

Processor is a 1055t and cooling is an h50 with 2 Cm R4 fans in push-pull.

Whats a good program for Proc/core temperatures? (I've only really gone in depth with intel overclocking so kinda new to the amd scene)

What should i be looking for as far as NB Temps and voltages go. I think right now on auto it reports 1.11V and 57C is this high for an 890fx temp?


----------



## navit

Use the probeII that came on the setup disc on get from asus website, its right with the bios
This is what asus told me when I asked abut the safe temps on nb/sb

Quote:



Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.

If you need further assistance, please contact 
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST 
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com


__________________


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Use the probeII that came on the setup disc on get from asus website, its right with the bios
This is what asus told me when I asked abut the safe temps on nb/sb

__________________


I'm already at 59C idle. ugh, But it was 4am in the morning so i'm not to sure on that. I'll check more tonight.

on a side note, just got my rampage III Extreme today, so I'm not sure which one i will be working on tonight.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I'm already at 59C idle. ugh, But it was 4am in the morning so i'm not to sure on that. I'll check more tonight.

on a side note, just got my rampage III Extreme today, so I'm not sure which one i will be working on tonight.

Do you have the ch4 in that small case of yours or a mid or full?
Airflow is important on this mobo as it likes to run hot, I started at 48-50 idle, after a little refig. on the airflow and a spot cool fan right on the nb heatsink I idle at 36-38, and thats without pulling the sink . So it can get better , just watch those temps


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Do you have the ch4 in that small case of yours or a mid or full?
Airflow is important on this mobo as it likes to run hot, I started at 48-50 idle, after a little refig. on the airflow and a spot cool fan right on the nb heatsink I idle at 36-38, and thats without pulling the sink . So it can get better , just watch those temps










Here check out the build log:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B6I...ZGRhMDhm&hl=en

I didn't take as many pics as i normally do, because i was too excited to get it together.









Still got to tidy up the wires, but i wanted to make sure it worked first.

Case is an amd edition haf 932

I'm selling the little case, I had my fun with it. Going to pick up a haf-x on the 15th and put the rampage III in there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, my board WILL be here Monday.

Today, I am getting my new Dremel 400 w/ free flex tool attachment. So if I have any issues with standoffs, I'll be able to deal with them relatively painlessly. I'm getting it for other reasons too but I can put the SB/NB stands in a vise and get them even.









I'll have some pics up by Tuesday.









~Ceadder


----------



## Naturecannon

Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0905 (beta)

1. Fixed CPU/NB Voltage setting may be not be retained after pressing the reset button under OS.
2. Enable support of CPU ratio control for 6 core Thuban processor via OC Station
3. Enable ROG Connect and OC Station support under high HT Frequency.
4. Enable the support of CPU Level Up function for Phenom II X4 965
5. Enable the display of DRAM 1st Information and DRAM 2nd Information for the ease of DRAM Timing control


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm

1. That sucks...
2. I have 955 BE C3 so doesn't apply to me.
3. Maybe applies, not sure.








4. Again 955 not applicable.








5. This is definitely worthwhile.

I just hope that it's inclusive of the earlier BIOS updates. Would suck for me to apply it and find out "OOPS".









Thanks for posting the new BIOS yet again bro.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0905 (beta)

1. Fixed CPU/NB Voltage setting may be not be retained after pressing the reset button under OS.
2. Enable support of CPU ratio control for 6 core Thuban processor via OC Station
3. Enable ROG Connect and OC Station support under high HT Frequency.
4. Enable the support of CPU Level Up function for Phenom II X4 965
5. Enable the display of DRAM 1st Information and DRAM 2nd Information for the ease of DRAM Timing control


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naturecannon*


Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0905 (beta)

1. Fixed CPU/NB Voltage setting may be not be retained after pressing the reset button under OS.
2. Enable support of CPU ratio control for 6 core Thuban processor via OC Station
3. Enable ROG Connect and OC Station support under high HT Frequency.
4. Enable the support of CPU Level Up function for Phenom II X4 965
5. Enable the display of DRAM 1st Information and DRAM 2nd Information for the ease of DRAM Timing control


Have you tried this one yet???


----------



## ny_driver

Newegg raised the price $10 and added $8.50 shipping







IIRC it was $219.99 w/ free shipping last time I looked. Now I have the money and I see this.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=crosshairIV

Anyone know of a place I can get one for the same price or cheaper? Newegg has angered me!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Newegg raised the price $10 and added $8.50 shipping







IIRC it was $219.99 w/ free shipping last time I looked. Now I have the money and I see this.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=crosshairIV

Anyone know of a place I can get one for the same price or cheaper? Newegg has angered me!









Microcenter - Crosshair IV +1055t = $400


----------



## ny_driver

Already have the 1055T







I found a CHIV like $3 cheaper so far at ChiefValue.
http://www.chiefvalue.com/Shopping-_...artNo--1180480


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Newegg raised the price $10 and added $8.50 shipping







IIRC it was $219.99 w/ free shipping last time I looked. Now I have the money and I see this.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=crosshairIV

Anyone know of a place I can get one for the same price or cheaper? Newegg has angered me!









FRYS has it for $10 more if you live near a store.


----------



## KoldVoid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Glad to see your temps are down. It is a little strange that your sb is higher than your nb, however both are looking good atm,

edit: Why do you run your 5770 in that slot? have you moved it to slot# 1 to see if thats where your heat is?

It's in the first slot up next to the NB.

I just did no think it would create a problem and screwed up bad with the adhesive cable management clips, plus I wantd room to xFire if need be which I guess I'll be doing or getting another GPU altogether. This setup ran Call of Pripyat fine at max settings in 1080p but there was some stuttering, could have been the weak HDDs though









However I have another problem now and it's driving me up the wall. I do a lot of home recording and that's what this thing was built for in the first place. I must say I get excellent performance with the 6 cores and it seems to me I finally have a rig without limitations. If you don't have any background with digital audio workstations, it has to do with the FX you use on the audio tracks, each one being a separate process. Having six cores really helps when you run into situations where you have 32 tracks of 24-bit audio with every one of them running some kind of effect or two or three, and these are all live processing.

To get to the point, I have a Line6 Toneport KB37 USB recording interface I use instead of a soundcard. It worked fine on my old Athlon 64 and even on my miserable Acer netbook (Atom N280), both running XP. On this machine below and running 7 Ultimate x64, whenever I boot up and Windows sends the welcome sound to the interface, the screen garbles and the system restarts.

I fiddled with the BIOS last night and finally, after disabling USB 3.0 the system booted up and everything worked silky smooth. Even went through a few restarts. Alas, this morning and on a cold boot, it crapped out again.

Blue screens I got in the past reported the problem to be in usbfilter.sys, which is apparently an AMD USB driver of some kind.

I'm kind of out of options here. If this is an IRQ problem I'd appreciate some pointers from you fellas. I posted this in the audio section

I also tried Line6 Support through their forums and they make ASUS look like the Virgin Mary for their customers in comparison. Couldn't even get a worthwhile reply from them.

I basically don't have the funds or a valid alternative MIDI controller/interface I could use instead of what I have now and was pretty happy with it previously. This thing retails at 399$, money I'd rather spend elsewhere (a useful interface would set me back at least 700 greens, and they're still mostly firewire/usb 2.0 devices).

Onboard sound disabled, no overclock, someone said at the audio section that it could be a corrupt win installation but I don't see how frankly, no other problems to speak of besides this.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:

Newegg raised the price $10 and added $8.50 shipping







IIRC it was $219.99 w/ free shipping last time I looked. Now I have the money and I see this.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=crosshairIV
I figured out how to get it cheaper!

I screwed up my order twice and had to have it voided because it took the money out of the wrong account once then I selected next day delivery and found out they don't deliver stuff on Saturday.

So after talking to customer service a few times they offered to send me a free $25 gift card. Hah!....so my Crosshair is only going to cost me $213.49 shipped.







whoooohoooooooo....it will be here when I get home from work on Thursday.


----------



## Ceadderman

Look through the combo deals on that page. With CPU and FREE game it's much cheaper and the shipping fits nicely into the discounted portion so you still save money.

Screw Fry's or MicroCenter. If you aren't in their area then the deals don't apply. To me that's worse than any bait and switch tactic. They know that someone is going to want what they're selling and they're giving discounts to locals only. No Fry's in my area for 2 and a half hours. There's no MC anywhere within driving distance.

Seriously though, try newegg again. I think that you'll find your irritation is misplaced. I get mine on Tuesday(just got updated) with the combo deal that I got with the 955 BE and free copy of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and a free HDMI cable.

Combo Deal Details- Crosshair IV/1055T/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

The HDMI cable($25) is an AMD freebie that was tacked on after I got the combo into my cart.









Oh and the $230 price is their normal price. But you can still get a good combo deal involving the Board if you don't need a CPU.
















My bad didn't realize that the issue was already resolved. Can't wait to get Win7(also in my order) cause XP is slow for loading times.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Newegg raised the price $10 and added $8.50 shipping







IIRC it was $219.99 w/ free shipping last time I looked. Now I have the money and I see this.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=crosshairIV

Anyone know of a place I can get one for the same price or cheaper? Newegg has angered me!


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoldVoid* 
It's in the first slot up next to the NB.

I just did no think it would create a problem and screwed up bad with the adhesive cable management clips, plus I wantd room to xFire if need be which I guess I'll be doing or getting another GPU altogether. This setup ran Call of Pripyat fine at max settings in 1080p but there was some stuttering, could have been the weak HDDs though









However I have another problem now and it's driving me up the wall. I do a lot of home recording and that's what this thing was built for in the first place. I must say I get excellent performance with the 6 cores and it seems to me I finally have a rig without limitations. If you don't have any background with digital audio workstations, it has to do with the FX you use on the audio tracks, each one being a separate process. Having six cores really helps when you run into situations where you have 32 tracks of 24-bit audio with every one of them running some kind of effect or two or three, and these are all live processing.

To get to the point, I have a Line6 Toneport KB37 USB recording interface I use instead of a soundcard. It worked fine on my old Athlon 64 and even on my miserable Acer netbook (Atom N280), both running XP. On this machine below and running 7 Ultimate x64, whenever I boot up and Windows sends the welcome sound to the interface, the screen garbles and the system restarts.

I fiddled with the BIOS last night and finally, after disabling USB 3.0 the system booted up and everything worked silky smooth. Even went through a few restarts. Alas, this morning and on a cold boot, it crapped out again.

Blue screens I got in the past reported the problem to be in usbfilter.sys, which is apparently an AMD USB driver of some kind.

I'm kind of out of options here. If this is an IRQ problem I'd appreciate some pointers from you fellas. I posted this in the audio section

I also tried Line6 Support through their forums and they make ASUS look like the Virgin Mary for their customers in comparison. Couldn't even get a worthwhile reply from them.

I basically don't have the funds or a valid alternative MIDI controller/interface I could use instead of what I have now and was pretty happy with it previously. This thing retails at 399$, money I'd rather spend elsewhere (a useful interface would set me back at least 700 greens, and they're still mostly firewire/usb 2.0 devices).

Onboard sound disabled, no overclock, someone said at the audio section that it could be a corrupt win installation but I don't see how frankly, no other problems to speak of besides this.

Do you have the onboard soundcard drivers loaded if so take them out and reload the line6 drivers, I can see how the 2 may conflict with each other, at least that was my first thought


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0905 (beta)

1. Fixed CPU/NB Voltage setting may be not be retained after pressing the reset button under OS.
2. Enable support of CPU ratio control for 6 core Thuban processor via OC Station
3. Enable ROG Connect and OC Station support under high HT Frequency.
4. Enable the support of CPU Level Up function for Phenom II X4 965
5. Enable the display of DRAM 1st Information and DRAM 2nd Information for the ease of DRAM Timing control

Now this is what I'm talking about! I did testing on my OC Station and send them all the info and they fixed it all! Well done Asus!


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Newegg raised the price $10 and added $8.50 shipping







IIRC it was $219.99 w/ free shipping last time I looked. Now I have the money and I see this.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=crosshairIV

Anyone know of a place I can get one for the same price or cheaper? Newegg has angered me!









http://computers.pricegrabber.com/mo...ir+iv/st=query


----------



## fl0w3n

Just reaffirming that i love this mobo









Any one got any suggestions as to why my SPD's dont show up for either set of ram i have? They aren't on the supported memory list, but that hasn't been an issue with me in the past on other ASUS mobo's.

When is the bios that fixes the floating cpu/nb vid gonna be out!?

I'm on 0707 still, and thinking of flashing to 0801 if i run into some walls with my OC on my 965.


----------



## Ceadderman

Go up a few posts, you'll find a link to 0905.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Just reaffirming that i love this mobo










Any one got any suggestions as to why my SPD's dont show up for either set of ram i have? They aren't on the supported memory list, but that hasn't been an issue with me in the past on other ASUS mobo's.

When is the bios that fixes the floating cpu/nb vid gonna be out!?

I'm on 0707 still, and thinking of flashing to 0801 if i run into some walls with my OC on my 965.


----------



## ny_driver

Thanks Squirrel.








I ordered one from nextwarehouse for $224.28 w/ 3-5 business day shipping. It better be here by Friday. 
I'll use my $25 gift card towards a new 1TB/6 Gbps HD.

Western Digital Caviar Black

Should work great right? My 3 Gbps Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm gets 5.9 on Windows Experience Index. 6 Gbps should be like roughly twice as fast or do I have it all wrong?


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Thanks Squirrel.








I ordered one from nextwarehouse for $224.28 w/ 3-5 business day shipping. It better be here by Friday.

I'll use my $25 gift card towards a new 1TB/6gbps HD.

Western Digital Caviar Black

Should work great right? My 3gbps Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm gets 5.9 on Windows Experience Index. 6gbps should be like roughly twice as fast or do I have it all wrong?










It won't matter either way. Mechanical drives arent fast enough to surpass even Sata 3.0gbs. SSD's on the other hand will benefit from 6.0gbs.


----------



## ny_driver

Really? It won't be any faster? It has to be. Could you show me some proof of this? Maybe I'll cancel my order. Thanks.

EDIT: I asked around a little and the general consensus says it will be slightly faster ~8%.


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Hey friends is there any news on the water block for this yet. I went on their site(EK) and haven't seen anything on it. Just thought you guys were know something.


----------



## Enfluenza

any1 know how much the crosshair iv extreme will cost?
i need lucid hydra for 4890+5770+8800GT


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Really? It won't be any faster? It has to be. Could you show me some proof of this? Maybe I'll cancel my order. Thanks.

EDIT: I asked around a little and the general consensus says it will be slightly faster ~8%.

While it will be faster, it won't make use of the full potential of SATA 6gbs. I think that's what he was trying to say









On the other hand, if you have 2 decent HD's in raid 0, they will greatly benefit from it. I have 2 WD Blacks in raid 0, and I actually regret buying my vertex SSD now. Boot times and anything else is not any faster than before, it's the same really...


----------



## ny_driver

So 2 of those in Raid 0 would be considerably better then?


----------



## Squirrel

In my opinion yeah. The specs might show that there is a huge difference...but meh, I really had expected more from the SSD. Speeds are very similar during benchmarking, and it doesn't matter whether I open photoshop from my SSD or from my HD's, it's the same really.


----------



## martinsc

May I please join this party? Mine just arrived.....


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Have you tried this one yet???


Running it. Stock settings, no problems yet.

Any news on the EK waterblock?


----------



## off1c3r

I just checked and just incase I missed it.. I don't think anyone mentioned that the right stand offs for the motherboard are the short gold ones and the wrong ones are silver. I used a pliars to remove the silver one and replaced them with gold ones I had lying around that were an identical size. I didn't setup the new board yet and see new results but I am sure it will work now as before My NB was 60-70C idle and SB was a bit high too, but both wer enot making contact that well..

I took 2 pics with my phone.. you can see how the pad was never even used on the northbridge.. and how all standoffs are gold now


----------



## Ceadderman

So the correct standoffs are brass and the wrong ones are aluminium? Good to know. Standard MoBo standoffs or shorter?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1c3r*


I just checked and just incase I missed it.. I don't think anyone mentioned that the right stand offs for the motherboard are the short gold ones and the wrong ones are silver. I used a pliars to remove the silver one and replaced them with gold ones I had lying around that were an identical size. I didn't setup the new board yet and see new results but I am sure it will work now as before My NB was 60-70C idle and SB was a bit high too, but both wer enot making contact that well..

I took 2 pics with my phone.. you can see how the pad was never even used on the northbridge.. and how all standoffs are gold now


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


To get to the point, I have a Line6 Toneport KB37 USB recording interface I use instead of a soundcard. It worked fine on my old Athlon 64 and even on my miserable Acer netbook (Atom N280), both running XP. On this machine below and running 7 Ultimate x64, whenever I boot up and Windows sends the welcome sound to the interface, the screen garbles and the system restarts.

If this is an IRQ problem I'd appreciate some pointers from you fellas.

I also tried Line6 Support through their forums and they make ASUS look like the Virgin Mary for their customers in comparison. Couldn't even get a worthwhile reply from them.

Onboard sound disabled, no overclock, someone said at the audio section that it could be a corrupt win installation but I don't see how frankly, no other problems to speak of besides this.


This sounds like a driver problem to me. It depends on your hardware manufacturer and their time investment into drivers for a new OS, and a 64 bit one at that. Historically these 2 have been issues for a while, in fact XP x64 had very little driver support and this continues to this day.

Do you have plug and play set to yes or no for the operating system in the BIOS? Changing that setting might resolve an IRQ issue, but I do doubt it. Most newer mobos and OSs do fine here. The reservation is for a USB controller, not the USB device, so I don't think this will fix your issue.

Their forum, and any other sound forums for equipment like yours might be your best ally. This isn't a mainstream computer usage field, so your locations to look for help are limited.

Good luck


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martinsc* 
May I please join this party? Mine just arrived.....
















That's a great picture....I can't f$#@$#@ wait to get mine.

I guess I'll just have to file the silver ones down to match the height of the gold ones. Not a problem.


----------



## Squirrel

anyone know what kind of threading the standoffs have?


----------



## ny_driver

Take out one of the screws, go down to the hardware store, and see what it screws in to. They usually have a thread tester that goes both ways.


----------



## [email protected]'D

I will update the OP soon been a bit busy the last few days

-Foxy


----------



## KoldVoid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
This sounds like a driver problem to me. It depends on your hardware manufacturer and their time investment into drivers for a new OS, and a 64 bit one at that. Historically these 2 have been issues for a while, in fact XP x64 had very little driver support and this continues to this day.

Do you have plug and play set to yes or no for the operating system in the BIOS? Changing that setting might resolve an IRQ issue, but I do doubt it. Most newer mobos and OSs do fine here. The reservation is for a USB controller, not the USB device, so I don't think this will fix your issue.

Their forum, and any other sound forums for equipment like yours might be your best ally. This isn't a mainstream computer usage field, so your locations to look for help are limited.

Good luck









You hit the nail on the head. They don't have any win7 x64 drivers as such (only 32 bit ones).

I fiddled with PnP in BIOS. No good. If it boots, it runs. When restarted, it's buddhist chant, three hail marys, face mecca, sacrifice goat to the horned one, and still nothing. It will lock up during the welcome screen, vertical garble on the screen, right when the sound is supposed to be played.

Their support forums? they didn't even bother to answer. Every other company I ever had to harass for support at least replied.

Thank you though. I got a lot of weird suggestions but after everything I am inclined to believe they simply have not made a proper driver (the interface worked without disabling the other onboard sound devices under XP). they do have a Vista x64 driver I'll give a spin.

Back on topic though, the temps have stabilized at idle to 38/41 for the NB/SB. System is still not OC'ed though and I'm running with both turbo core and cool n' quiet disabled (for recording reasons).

Any news when the official new BIOS will come out. Running 0801 here.


----------



## ny_driver

It's already out, just scroll through the last roughly 2 days of posts and you will find it.

EDIT:BIOS 0905 in post # 1271, ohh my bad that's not official only BETA.


----------



## off1c3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So the correct standoffs are brass and the wrong ones are aluminium? Good to know. Standard MoBo standoffs or shorter?









~Ceadder









Hey

They are SHORTER than the normal motherboard standoffs. I was paranoid to take off HSF thinking I would never get it back on right but its really like others have described.. very easy to come on and off. When I took it off, the north bridge never even made solid contact as you can see how the chip is bare and not residue of the thermal pad was there. I don't know where I got my stand offs from but I had some lying in my box of screws. You really need to see the size as I don't remember exactly, but the standard mobo stand offs seem to be the same size as the aluminium ones and the gold ones are shorter.. by almost half..


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh, well if you look at the pad on the NB, you can see that it's indented from the chip. So it can't be that far off can it?

I didn't figure it would be hard to separate the heatsinks from the Board. The hardest part is separating the TIM from the chips without making a mess imho.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1c3r*


Hey

They are SHORTER than the normal motherboard standoffs. I was paranoid to take off HSF thinking I would never get it back on right but its really like others have described.. very easy to come on and off. When I took it off, the north bridge never even made solid contact as you can see how the chip is bare and not residue of the thermal pad was there. I don't know where I got my stand offs from but I had some lying in my box of screws. You really need to see the size as I don't remember exactly, but the standard mobo stand offs seem to be the same size as the aluminium ones and the gold ones are shorter.. by almost half..


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1c3r* 
I just checked and just incase I missed it.. I don't think anyone mentioned that the right stand offs for the motherboard are the short gold ones and the wrong ones are silver. I used a pliars to remove the silver one and replaced them with gold ones I had lying around that were an identical size. I didn't setup the new board yet and see new results but I am sure it will work now as before My NB was 60-70C idle and SB was a bit high too, but both wer enot making contact that well..

I took 2 pics with my phone.. you can see how the pad was never even used on the northbridge.. and how all standoffs are gold now



















it was mentioned in post 624 that you need to file the aluminum silvery ones to match the brass ones

where did you get the replacement standoffs?


----------



## xquisit

Getting tired of waiting for the extreme...

I guess I could start saving for a second 470/D2000s/Sonar DX/WC'n


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoldVoid* 
I fiddled with PnP in BIOS. No good. If it boots, it runs. When restarted, it's buddhist chant, three hail marys, face mecca, sacrifice goat to the horned one, and still nothing.

This is friggin hilarious!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoldVoid* 
It will lock up during the welcome screen, vertical garble on the screen, right when the sound is supposed to be played.

Strange what kind of weird things happen with poor drivers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoldVoid* 
Their support forums? they didn't even bother to answer. Every other company I ever had to harass for support at least replied.

This is pretty pathetic after you have given them your samolians!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoldVoid* 
Thank you though. I got a lot of weird suggestions but after everything I am inclined to believe they simply have not made a proper driver (the interface worked without disabling the other onboard sound devices under XP). they do have a Vista x64 driver I'll give a spin.

Here I think you will hit paydirt. I have had alot of success with Vista drivers, 32 and 64 bit, in Win 7.


----------



## Rian

Add me up! Got the board the other day, loooove it, can i ask who else is running with all LED'S on crazy? ;D.










EDIT: updating BIOS when i get the time.


----------



## andos

Would it be stupid to get a formula ATM? I wouldn't want one with NB problems lol.


----------



## ny_driver

If you do not possess the mechanical aptitude to file the stand offs down, then I wouldn't suggest you buy it.

From what I have been told the fix is quick and easy. And IIRC the detailed instructions are in post #624 courtesy of bavarianblessed.









I ordered mine Friday.


----------



## Ceadderman

Dude it's a fixable issue. So buy it.

Here is the poll about the NB issue...

ASUS Crosshair IV NB issue Poll

If you click to view the results w/o voting you will find that it's 19 over 15 that have or had the NB issue. The industrious types have fixed their issues on their own. The people that couldn't screw in a lightbulb w/o assistance probably returned theirs. The last part is me being flippant. But honestly the issue is relatively simple. If you have to, email (or call up) ASUS and tell them you need new SB standoffs.

But the poll numbers still work out to a 50/50 ratio for the moment. Regardless of where mine falls I'm still not taking any chances and will at least separate the heatsinks from the Board and double check the specs. If I don't have to RMA a brand new Board, I'm not going to.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Would it be stupid to get a formula ATM? I wouldn't want one with NB problems lol.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Mine should be here Wednesday & I'll be pulling the heatsink anyway to change out the thermal material. I will be going watercooled as soon as EK has the chipset block available.


----------



## godofdeath

let us know how it is


----------



## Rian

Sorry this has probably been answered but asking anyway cause navigating on my hero isn't the easiest thing, from the little iv read on my phone Im assuming I can buy replacement standoffs to replace the originals? Having overheating problems so something has to be done, can anyone post links? Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that you can buy them, but I'm not sure. The only thing I have to go on is that in the last page or so someone mentioned being able to replace them with some they had on hand.

Wish I had them in front of me so I could measure the specs and relay them to everyone. Seems to me that they should be available someplace. I'm currently looking but all I get is full hardware kits and not knowing the specs makes it difficult to weed out the kits that are unnecessary.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Sorry this has probably been answered but asking anyway cause navigating on my hero isn't the easiest thing, from the little iv read on my phone Im assuming I can buy replacement standoffs to replace the originals? Having overheating problems so something has to be done, can anyone post links? Thanks.


----------



## godofdeath

someone tried to replace them with the mobo types before and said it didn't work


----------



## Paladin Goo

I don't have pics, but I did make an unboxing video for youtube. Once its uploaded would that be enough?


----------



## Maximous

So anyone have any info on the fullcover wb yet?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
let us know how it is

Will do. If there's an issue with the standoffs I have a bag of miscellaneous sizes from different projects over the years, plus a dead 775 Asus board that I can strip for hardware. I just need to get through until the time EK has the block available.


----------



## Ceadderman

Give it a couple months. If EK or anyone else is going to have a block (no reason they shouldn't) they'll probably be out by then.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
So anyone have any info on the fullcover wb yet?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


So anyone have any info on the fullcover wb yet?



I sent an e-mail to them. Maybe if enough people show interest, & mention the flaw with the stock heatsink, they might get it to market sooner?

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Ceadderman

+1

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I sent an e-mail to them. Maybe if enough people show interest, & mention the flaw with the stock heatsink, they might get it to market sooner?

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Phobos223

I emailed EK a few weeks ago, it should be ready in the next few weeks! Hopefully sooner than later as that is the one thing that is holding up my build!!

Check their webpage for updates, they started work on it like 3 weeks ago


----------



## Phobos223

****** Confirmed from EK - THE WATERBLOCK WILL BE OUT BY THE END OF THIS WEEK!!! ********

yesss!!!

here it is:









Sweet!


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh that looks nice.







Wonder if they're gonna have it in clear acrylic.









~Ceadder


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
****** Confirmed from EK - THE WATERBLOCK WILL BE OUT BY THE END OF THIS WEEK!!! ********

yesss!!!

here it is:









Sweet!

Where's the picture?









Never mind. It's back.


----------



## Phobos223

Looks pretty Bada$$.. Is gonna look good with a nickel/acetal CPU block


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Looks pretty Bada$$.. Is gonna look good with a nickel/acetal CPU block









nice one phobos223. =) probably pick one up soon.


----------



## andos

Just a random thought, has anyone from Europe experienced this?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
****** Confirmed from EK - THE WATERBLOCK WILL BE OUT BY THE END OF THIS WEEK!!! ********

yesss!!!

here it is:









Sweet!

source?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
source?

I had been emailing them back and forth and they gave me the info.

Also, Eddy from EK posted the info on the thread about the block on extremesystems.org

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=4392095


----------



## andos

So if I buy one, and it's faulty, do I have to reapply thermal stuff?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andos* 
So if I buy one, and it's faulty, do I have to reapply thermal stuff?

What exaclty are you talking about here bud?

Generally speaking, anytime you remove any kind of heatsink you need to clean off the old thermal paste/compound, and reapply some fresh stuff. If not you could damage your hardware


----------



## andos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
What exaclty are you talking about here bud?

Generally speaking, anytime you remove any kind of heatsink you need to clean off the old thermal paste/compound, and reapply some fresh stuff. If not you could damage your hardware









Alrightttt well, the thermal pads just looks reuseable to me lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

How come nobody asked this important question...?

"Will it interfere with the 1st PCI-E tower? Sure looks like it would run into any card that is installed there. Especially thick 5*** series cards.









That would so suck the big one.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
I had been emailing them back and forth and they gave me the info.

Also, Eddy from EK posted the info on the thread about the block on extremesystems.org

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=4392095


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


So if I buy one, and it's faulty, do I have to reapply thermal stuff?



Post #624


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
How come nobody asked this important question...?

"Will it interfere with the 1st PCI-E tower? Sure looks like it would run into any card that is installed there. Especially thick 5*** series cards.









That would so suck the big one.









~Ceadder









I don't think so. In that case it would interfere with the 1st AND 2nd PCI-e slot...they wouldn't do that lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I went to the site linked and it has a pic of the board and block setup. The block is taller than the GPU tower. Which has me a bit concerned as the block is one height and not a series of heights.









Not saying that it will interfere but at the angle that I saw it sure begs the question.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I don't think so. In that case it would interfere with the 1st AND 2nd PCI-e slot...they wouldn't do that lol


----------



## Squirrel

yeah that's the one I looked at. And in that case, it would also interfere with the 2nd slot, since it's that big.

But like I said, they wouldn't make such a *BIG* mistake lol


----------



## Ceadderman

lol well not that big a mistake since the 2nd slot is not 16x.









So you just bump down to 3rd slot and hope you have enough room for XFire in 4th and that 4th can run at least 8x in XFire. Doubtful though.








lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


yeah that's the one I looked at. And in that case, it would also interfere with the 2nd slot, since it's that big.

But like I said, they wouldn't make such a *BIG* mistake lol


----------



## godofdeath

so anyone want to send me their brass standoffs from the nb/sb heatsink if you are going water








i can use it as i plan to get the board


----------



## demonsblood

Hi guys, just checking stability at 3.5GHz on my phenom x6...

I am running Linpack off OCCT and I see some strange Vcore readings off pcprobeII, cpuZ, and HW monitor...

basically at 0-16% load sections of Linpack i read:
1.34V

whereas at ~100% load sections i read:
1.28-1.30V

is this normal of the board? is this the bug that bios 9XX fixes?


----------



## 00Smurf

Finally got to do some o/c on this board. I pointed an 80mm Silverstone fan at the NB, and now have a much better under load temp of 47c.

So far i'm at 3.93 w/ 1.5 vcore. Thats prolly a little high, but i was trying for 4ghz and above, but can't seem to get the board stable at 300 bus speed.

The only volt settings I have set is CPU Vcore @ 1.45, CPU NB V @ 1.25, Ram volts @ 1.65. Everything else is auto.

Specs:
x6 1055t
corsair h50
xms3 1600 7-8-7-20 ddr3
crosshair iV
5870 Sapphire ref @ 1000/1300
audigy 2
3 wd Black 1 tb hd's
2 samsung spinpoint f3 1tb Hd's
1 74gb Raptor for os drive

This pic is after an 6 hours of prime 95. Ambient is 30C (i know very hot, but its warm atm)


----------



## andos

I'll stop with these stupid questions, but does removing and putting back the heatsinks leave the warranty void?


----------



## Ceadderman

They aren't stupid questions. You want to make sure your money and time are safe. Nothing wrong with that.

And no, removing the heat sinks do not void your warranty, so long as you re-apply TIM and don't modify your board. Just be careful applying the TIM. You don't want that stuff coming into contact with the pcb and circuits.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


I'll stop with these stupid questions, but does removing and putting back the heatsinks leave the warranty void?


----------



## andos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


They aren't stupid questions. You want to make sure your money and time are safe. Nothing wrong with that.

And no, removing the heat sinks do not void your warranty, so long as you re-apply TIM and don't modify your board. Just be careful applying the TIM. You don't want that stuff coming into contact with the pcb and circuits.

~Ceadder










thank you









What would good to apply? I have alittle Freeze left, and I'm guessing I won't have to apply more than a teeny tiny dot just to cover the chip right?
And it would be a good idea to test the mobo out of the case before anything right?


----------



## Phobos223

For all of you wondering about that block blocking the PCIX slots... there is no way the guys at EK would drop the ball on that one... It will be just fine. And that link I gave earlier, also has the MIPS block on it, so don't get them confused. The MIPS block is also thicker.

I plan on getting one as soon as I can find one for sale, and will install ASAP and post pics for all of you on the fence!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


I emailed EK a few weeks ago, it should be ready in the next few weeks! Hopefully sooner than later as that is the one thing that is holding up my build!!

Check their webpage for updates, they started work on it like 3 weeks ago


I received an e-mail reply from Eddy at EK this morning. The water block will be available for sale starting at the beginning of next week.

It also looks like the motherboard is out for delivery a day early. I'll be pulling the chipset heatsink off later today to see what it looks like underneath.


----------



## Ceadderman

Freeze is fine. I used Shin-Etsu X23.

Yes it is a good idea to test it outside of the case but not mandatory. If I had a testing setup that's how I would do it but I'm putting it together outside of the case and then will just transfer everything over when I'm comfortable with how things go. I have a spare I/O panel but would rather just build the damn thing.









If you guys want a little room for error I suggest only removing the TIM that was indented and leaving the rest of the preapplied TIM in place as a frame for the new TIM. This way it keeps it from overflowing and gives you a good frame of reference as to how much to apply. I used it sparingly but wanted to make sure it didn't overflow onto the exposed contacts on the NB. The SB has a protective coating on it so it's not as exposed as the NB.

When I got under the Heatsink the standoffs are indeed aluminum and longer than the SB. But it looks as though they make little difference. The TIM was indented on both Heatsinks and looked to be fine. But my removing it to be safe required new TIM.

I'll be posting some pics in a bit. I apologize for not having them right now but I was using my Netbook and Webcam to do some unboxings, so all the pics are on the Eee and this one was taken with the HAF system. MoBo is still out as I have to get every thing together still and then have to fire it up and check the CPU to make sure everything is good. Since I plan on lapping my CPU and H50 cooler I figure that making sure the CPU is working is probably for the best in case it has to be sent back to Newegg for replacement. Once it's lapped I'm hosed if it's not 100%.


















Anyway I'll be posting my unboxings soon. I apologize if they're nothing spectacular. I'm an Unboxing Virgin so have some patients with me.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


thank you









What would good to apply? I have alittle Freeze left, and I'm guessing I won't have to apply more than a teeny tiny dot just to cover the chip right?
And it would be a good idea to test the mobo out of the case before anything right?


----------



## TempestxPR

NEW BUILD 1055T


----------



## supra_rz

Officially a crosshair iv owner !!!! FINALLLYYYYYYYYYYY!!! i ordered it 3 days ago and i am so excited to get it running .


----------



## Ceadderman

Ho ho, looks like I'm not the only one having fun. Still at it. Finally got Internet Access, only for my AVG to epic fail on installation.









Anyways still at it and most likely will be till sometime today.









~Ceadder


----------



## manicmoose

Proud Crosshair IV Formula owner here!










-Dave (manicmoose)


----------



## Maximous

So the new waterblock from EK is about to be released. Next week they say


----------



## nwallman

I would love to post a screenshot of my new Crosshair IV Formula but according to Asus tech support I got a defective board. I wasn't too impressed with the guy I spoke to so I figured I would come to some professionals for some input on my problem.

So last night after hooking everything up the first time I went to boot up the machine. During the POST it hangs on the VGA portion. The red light labeled VGA stays on and it doesn't progress any further. A couple things I tried:

1.) Tried the same video card in a couple other PCI-Express slots with no luck. Same problem.

2.) I then proceeded to place a GTX 480 into the board from another computer. Same problem.

3.) At this point I decided to try Asus Tech support. The gentlemen didn't do too much other then to ask me to verify that it was completely plugged in to both the PCI slot and the power supply which it was. He then asked where I got it and when. After I explained that I just got the board that day from NewEgg he recommended I return it. (Which I plan to do this afternoon.)

Anyhow I wanted to see if any of you guys could speculate on other potential issues.

Also do you think the CPU could have anything to do with this? When I was removing my CPU Fan/heat sink from an another board the CPU chip came out with it still attached and a couple of the pins were slightly bent. I carefully bent them back and the CPU fit into the motherboard fine but I still have that issue in the back of my mind. I want to rule that out as a potential problem as well. That CPU is still in my 30 day window so I may replace that as well if I have too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ was the red light one of the voltage lights? Wonder if the PCIX voltage is screwed up somehow?

As far as CPU goes, can you slap it back in the other board to rule that out?


----------



## nwallman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^^ was the red light one of the voltage lights? Wonder if the PCIX voltage is screwed up somehow?

As far as CPU goes, can you slap it back in the other board to rule that out?

It was the voltage light. And I can't now because I've already mailed it in. I have another CPU I can test in it when I get a replacement. So for now I just have to wait for the replacement board.


----------



## madmanmostafa

I just got one yesterday. I tested it out in the store and let it idle for a while in the bios and the NB didn't go above 43. I think I got me a good board! So thanks for everyone on here talking about the temps and giving me the idea to test it before I buy it. Actually technically, I bought it, tested it, and kept it since I got it good on the first try.

One thing I'm curious about is I wonder if it has to do with the actual production date. So if we take a list of everyone's S/Ns, maybe there is something on there about the production date. So from x to x time, you may have the flaw.


----------



## ionstorm66

Anyone have any info as to a time frame for the Extreme? I am trying to decide if i should just get a cheap AM3 now and wait for the Extreme, or to just wait for the Extreme.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd just wait for the Extreme, IF, you have something you're running on now. No need to spend money to get onto an AM3 board to wait for a board that is most likely going to be nearer to $300. It will be less of course but if you spent that money now then you'd be paying $300 after everything is said and done.

If you can hold off til the Extreme drops then that's what you should do.

If you're only interested in overclocking that's the way to go.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Anyone have any info as to a time frame for the Extreme? I am trying to decide if i should just get a cheap AM3 now and wait for the Extreme, or to just wait for the Extreme.


----------



## andos

Silly question, but would reformatting be a good idea when new Motherboard installed? Finally ordered my CHIVF btw.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


I just got one yesterday. I tested it out in the store and let it idle for a while in the bios and the NB didn't go above 43. I think I got me a good board! So thanks for everyone on here talking about the temps and giving me the idea to test it before I buy it. Actually technically, I bought it, tested it, and kept it since I got it good on the first try.

One thing I'm curious about is I wonder if it has to do with the actual production date. So if we take a list of everyone's S/Ns, maybe there is something on there about the production date. So from x to x time, you may have the flaw.


Yep if you only got to 43c in the bios the you are golden


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope, no need to do so. You just have to let your system identify the components(USB Mouse and Keyboard here) and then install from the disc(yeah I know ASUS will have the uptotheminnit drivers but...







) and things will run smoother. Just went through this last nite so if you have one I would also keep a PS2 board handy JIC. I had to have one for mine to be able to perform tasks until my system caught up with the new hardware.









Congratulations on your purchase. I think you'll be mighty impressed. My manual is .25" thick and it's 100% English. I'm STILL reading since I'm trying to figure out how to perform a RAID setup on this thing.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *andos* 
Silly question, but would reformatting be a good idea when new Motherboard installed? Finally ordered my CHIVF btw.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Anyone have any info as to a time frame for the Extreme? I am trying to decide if i should just get a cheap AM3 now and wait for the Extreme, or to just wait for the Extreme.

AMD is going to hike up the prices for the 8xx boards. they actually already have, due to the extremely high demand for them.

Tbh, I'd just keep your board for now if you really want to wait for the extreme. But that will take many many months. Unless you plan to quad-fire your system, you may as well go with the formula.


----------



## madmanmostafa

I agree. Just get the formula now and enjoy it. The only real advantage I see with the extreme is Hydra. And I mean, if you really find that worthwhile, just sell your board and lose like 40 dollars or so and spend a bit more and get the extreme. That's if it's really worth it. I think waiting for the board to come out and being disappointed since other companies release something equivalent or better is even more painful.

In summation, get the formula, enjoy it. If the extreme comes out within the next 10 days, return it and get that. Otherwise, just use it and invest a bit more when the extreme comes out. These boards, even years after use, are still worth more than other boards.

My only recommendation for getting something cheap is get a cheap x3 proc and wait for the x8 to be released. No point in spending $300 for the x6 and just hopping to the x8 when it's released. Too much depreciation on release.


----------



## Ceadderman

I agree with this. I got the 955 BE because I didn't want to spend $200-$300 on a CPU only to jump into the Bulldozer. I think I made the right choice as I get x4 goodness and have a solid OC'er to mess with in the meantime. On this Crosshair board it should post some nice results while I await the x8.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


My only recommendation for getting something cheap is get a cheap x3 proc and wait for the x8 to be released. No point in spending $300 for the x6 and just hopping to the x8 when it's released. Too much depreciation on release.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Silly question, but would reformatting be a good idea when new Motherboard installed? Finally ordered my CHIVF btw.










It is not needed, but new motherboard means a new system, therefore for a perfectly working new system, a clean OS install would be good..
up to you though


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that he's asking if his HDD needs to be reformatted. If this is the case, then there is no need to reformat anything.

Now if he's getting another HDD and OS(if he's not already at Win7) then yes a formatting would be good. I did both as I got a new Drive with mine. Fired it up in XP first and then had a hell of a time with Win7 since it didn't even give me the option to format my clean never before used HDD. Which was rather odd. I wanted to shortstroke it but Win7 took it out of my hands and went right to work. Should have known better than to boot up with the DVD software in the drive.









Oh well. I'm in the process of getting everything up to how I want it before I swap out to XP to start saving my important files.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
It is not needed, but new motherboard means a new system, therefore for a perfectly working new system, a clean OS install would be good..
up to you though


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andos* 
Silly question, but would reformatting be a good idea when new Motherboard installed? Finally ordered my CHIVF btw.









I actually had to reinstall it. Although it was a bit wierd at first, it booted up once, but when I restarted it, it didn't wanna boot anymore, no matter what. So I just reinstalled it and it worked like a charm.


----------



## ny_driver

I ordered mine from NextWarehouse on Friday and selected 3-5 business day shipping, and it won't be here until next Monday.







I'm so mad, I will never order anything from those clowns again. I should have just paid a few dollars more and got it from the egg.









Every other component will be there by Friday....what a bad weekend I'm about to have now that I sold my motherboard that I was using. I'll either have to live on this 1GHz pentium III p.o.s. laptop for the weekend or build another 939 system to get by.








to NextWarehouse


----------



## bavarianblessed

I got a replacement from ZZF and finally have my 1055T up and running on this board. 
This thing is absolutely incredible. Running 300FSB right now to put me at 4.2GHz with 1.45v. I gave it a bit of NB and CPU-NB voltage to get my Mushkins at their rated [email protected] 1600. This thing stomps mud holes in my old system.

BTW I think they have revised the board as this new one is V1.02 and the boards heatsink was making full contact with the NB this time around.

EDIT: 3DMark 06 is up from 18,9xx on my old Q6600 to 23,8xx on this setup using the same card.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


I got a replacement from ZZF and finally have my 1055T up and running on this board. 
This thing is absolutely incredible. Running 300FSB right now to put me at 4.2GHz with 1.45v. I gave it a bit of NB and CPU-NB voltage to get my Mushkins at their rated [email protected] 1600. This thing stomps mud holes in my old system.

BTW I think they have revised the board as this new one is V1.02 and the boards heatsink was making full contact with the NB this time around.

EDIT: 3DMark 06 is up from 18,9xx on my old Q6600 to 23,8xx on this setup using the same card.


how you know its 1.02?


----------



## bavarianblessed

Look at the print between the PCI and second PCIe slot. Right under the Crosshair 4 Formula printing.


----------



## godofdeath

oooooo can i get some pics?
might do an order soon


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


I got a replacement from ZZF and finally have my 1055T up and running on this board. 
This thing is absolutely incredible. Running 300FSB right now to put me at 4.2GHz with 1.45v. I gave it a bit of NB and CPU-NB voltage to get my Mushkins at their rated [email protected] 1600. This thing stomps mud holes in my old system.

BTW I think they have revised the board as this new one is V1.02 and the boards heatsink was making full contact with the NB this time around.

EDIT: 3DMark 06 is up from 18,9xx on my old Q6600 to 23,8xx on this setup using the same card.


glad to see you got a working board








How are you liking that case of yours?

edit: mine also says 1.02


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


glad to see you got a working board








How are you liking that case of yours?

edit: mine also says 1.02


Thanks buddy, it's a beast fosho.
The case is alright, it's got great airflow and it looks cool but it's an absolute nightmare as far as cable management goes. Still not sure if I'll be keeping it.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
Look at the print between the PCI and second PCIe slot. Right under the Crosshair 4 Formula printing.

Mine is also 1.02 and I got it the same day that it came out.

On a side note, thanks for pointing it out. That's the only reason I looked at the PCI slots and noticed that I accidently pierced my radiator today when putting in shrouds between my fans and rad, and saw water running down my mainboard...


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Mine is also 1.02 and I got it the same day that it came out.

On a side note, thanks for pointing it out. That's the only reason I looked at the PCI slots and noticed that I accidently pierced my radiator today when putting in shrouds between my fans and rad, and saw water running down my mainboard...









Thats not good


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Mine is also 1.02 and I got it the same day that it came out.

On a side note, thanks for pointing it out. That's the only reason I looked at the PCI slots and noticed that I accidently pierced my radiator today when putting in shrouds between my fans and rad, and saw water running down my mainboard...










so you had the nb problem right?

guess v1.02 proves nothing?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Thats not good










it was still running fine though lol there was water in the nb heatsink and also on the bios chip







slowly trickling down...i'm still trying to find the leak, I had instantly turned it off, and am leak testing now without shrouds and so far no leak.

@godofdeath: yeah, it wasn't as extreme as for some of the others, but my nb was idling at ~65 C


----------



## madmanmostafa

Almost done being built. Just waiting for my RAM to come in before I start transplanting stuff from my old setup. I tucked as many wires behind as I could without wrapping the wires. Overall, it's really clean, unlike my current setup.

A few questions, before I even boot it up for the first time, should I enable core unlock and overclock button?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa* 









Almost done being built. Just waiting for my RAM to come in before I start transplanting stuff from my old setup. I tucked as many wires behind as I could without wrapping the wires. Overall, it's really clean, unlike my current setup.

A few questions, before I even boot it up for the first time, should I enable core unlock and overclock button?

No, your CPU doesn't have any potential cores that could be unlocked. Also disable cool and quiet while you're at it, and turn the overclock button off, you're better off doing your own overclock.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Oh no question about the cool and quiet. That's never running. But good call on the doing my own overclock. I was considering doing that, but I was feeling lazy and was curious to see what it could do on its own with its new self-test overclocking dealie bob.

Also, with the core unlock, thanks. I wasn't sure if I should or shouldn't. I really didn't pick this setup for the processor, but rather instead for the chipset. If intel took a tip from AMD, I'd probably be using them. If the price was right. Haha. This sure is a pretty board though.

It was a pain installing the corsair h50. I had to buy 1-1/4 screws from the store because the 1 inch screws didn't cut it. Though, something good was because the case already had a huge 120 back there, I just put it on the opposite side of the radiator.

On another more awesome note, I love the fact that this board has so many 4 pin fan connectors. In the Lian Li case, all the fans are 3 pin fans that have conversions to make them hook up through the molex connectors. I just pulled that off and I plugged all the fans into the board. I'm curious to see the result; aside from having a cleaner looking case of course.


----------



## SgtHawker

I have a Rev. 1.02G.

I had a problem with the heatsink; the silver standoffs and bent heat tubes. I had to straighten the tubes and file down the standoffs. I had 1/5th of the NB contacting the TIM at most, on an angle, due to the bent tubes.

A little judicious eyeballing, and new TIM (AS5) and my 45 second BIOS check went from 61Â°C down to 48Â°C.

I think I may tear it down again and recheck the TIM to see if I can get down near 35Â°C or so like some others here have gotten. Maybe a little more grinding down the standoffs and some Shin Etsu G-751.


----------



## Ceadderman

As does mine.

Rev. 1.02G in fact.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


glad to see you got a working board








How are you liking that case of yours?

edit: mine also says 1.02


----------



## godofdeath

sign stupid asus give us equal standoffs already

has anyone tried using spare standoffs? from other places that fit? if so where did you get them from


----------



## madmanmostafa

Where did you find the revision number without booting it up? There has to be something about it on the box. Like a pattern.
Like mine says MG1032U-G under the sticker with the S/N and P/N


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


Where did you find the revision number without booting it up? There has to be something about it on the box. Like a pattern.
Like mine says MG1032U-G under the sticker with the S/N and P/N


its on the motherboard itself
but i think they all say 1.02


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


Where did you find the revision number without booting it up? There has to be something about it on the box. Like a pattern.
Like mine says MG1032U-G under the sticker with the S/N and P/N


it's in between the expansion slots.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ImageGa...%20Motherboard

Here, when they took pictures of it, 1.02G was what they took them from. So that's the original/first version of it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


it's in between the expansion slots.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ImageGa...%20Motherboard

Here, when they took pictures of it, 1.02G was what they took them from. So that's the original/first version of it.


do they all say g?


----------



## Ceadderman

Revision number is by the Board name in between the 2nd and 3rd GPU towers. Mine has the full revision markings on it fyi.









Not sure if the latest ones are all like this but mine was.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


Where did you find the revision number without booting it up? There has to be something about it on the box. Like a pattern.
Like mine says MG1032U-G under the sticker with the S/N and P/N


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


do they all say g?


Mine is, I think. not completely sure though, my case is currently filled with paper towels...


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I pulled the NB/SB heatsink off last night. There appeared to be satisfactory contact on both chipsets. The standoffs were brass & there is also a stainless looking set. The other thing I noticed were foam blocks that looked like they may be spacers for the heatsink over the chipset.

I'm trying to get my RAID array up, using my old Raptors, but one of the HD's smoked when plugged in. Hopefully I can then load my cloned OS & files on to them when I get done.

I'll try to view the chipset temperatures later tonight.


----------



## madmanmostafa

That's how it usually goes. And that's not foam, it's yellow wax that they use in place of something actually decently conductive of heat.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. Wrong. Sorry.

They are indeed foam blocks and they are black. For some reason I was missing one of mine on the SB. It's no biggie but it's definitely gone. I noticed it was missing after I pulled up the heatsinks and saw there was a spot where the double sided tape was still affixed to the heatsink. I looked everywhere around my work surface and there was hide nor hair of it to be found.

The yellow stuff IS indeed TIM and not wax. If it were wax, as soon as it got hot it would melt all over the place. Not very good if you wish to use it as a heat conductive material over the long haul.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


That's how it usually goes. And that's not foam, it's yellow wax that they use in place of something actually decently conductive of heat.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Well actually the wax comment was a play on how poorly conductive the stuff is.

And hm? What foam?


----------



## SgtHawker

The black foam pads are diametrically opposite the standoffs. So two standoffs at bottom right and top left, and two pads top right and bottom left(depending on how you look at them).

The same pattern is repeated for both the NB and SB heatsinks.

Similar in height to the standoffs they must help keep the heatsinks from hitting any components as the assembly is placed on the mobo and screwed in.


----------



## nwallman

It would be pretty sweet if someone with a video camera could upload a video to YouTube of what is required to fix this NB issue. Just a thought if someone is ambitious.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


It would be pretty sweet if someone with a video camera could upload a video to YouTube of what is required to fix this NB issue. Just a thought if someone is ambitious.


No need, it's just two standoffs that you have to file down. take off your mainboard heatsink, and you will see them.


----------



## andos

Looks like I was lucky, my NB doesn't seem to overheat at all!

Sucks that theres no IDE port, now I have to get drivers from another computer since I'm still running on an old IDE writemaster.


----------



## godofdeath

get a ide to sata adapter


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Go up a few posts, you'll find a link to 0905.









~Ceadder











Thank you, downloaded now. Gonna bump down to stock clocks and flash, then see whats up.

How many people are running 0905?


----------



## andos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
get a ide to sata adapter

Those cost about the same as a new SATA writemaster.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andos* 
Those cost about the same as a new SATA writemaster.

true story







When I bought mine, they cost $25 a pop, that's the price of a new SATA dvd drive today.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm still running 8.00.15







lol

No issues to be found.

If anyone has a better BIOS though, I'm all for finding out. System specs are in Sig. Thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Thank you, downloaded now. Gonna bump down to stock clocks and flash, then see whats up.

How many people are running 0905?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I'm still running 8.00.15







lol

No issues to be found.

If anyone has a better BIOS though, I'm all for finding out. System specs are in Sig. Thanks.









~Ceadder









Here is the latest beta for your board:http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9647258

Been running it and no issues for me at all


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm still running 8.00.15







lol

No issues to be found.

If anyone has a better BIOS though, I'm all for finding out. System specs are in Sig. Thanks.









~Ceadder










What is 8.00.15 refer too?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Here is the latest beta for your board:http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9647258

Been running it and no issues for me at all










He actually is aware of that, because he linked me to it as well









going to probably flash to it tonight.

i need to truck on past my 4.0/2.8ghz


----------



## Ceadderman

It's the stock BIOS. Since I'm only running 955 BE, I'm not sure I need anything more at the moment...

...well not sure that it won't mess anything up anyway. I do have the stock BIOS on the install disk so I guess I could always reconfigure it if need be, but I'm not sure that I need the BIOS that includes Thuban updates.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


What is 8.00.15 refer to?


----------



## Dustinthewind

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

THIS WILL BE MY FINAL SYSTEM
AMD 1055t @4ghz
asus crosshair iv formula
HIS 5830
4gb(2x2gb) gskill flare with ram fan
coolermaster haf 932 with custom lighting and cold cathodes
320 gb western digital 7200rpm hard drive
sony optiarc dvd/cd
ocz modxstream pro 700watt


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It's the stock BIOS. Since I'm only running 955 BE, I'm not sure I need anything more at the moment...

...well not sure that it won't mess anything up anyway. I do have the stock BIOS on the install disk so I guess I could always reconfigure it if need be, but I'm not sure that I need the BIOS that includes Thuban updates.









~Ceadder











I've been swapping between my 955 and 965, and i like the idea that 0905 fixed cpu/nb fluctuations (even though i have not tried yet)

so i can't say if it has helped my OC at all past 4.0ghz.


----------



## Dustinthewind

btw guys seeing as this is my first build all advice and info is helpful and constructive


----------



## Ceadderman

Get a 5770 card and upgrade your PSU. Trust me you'll want a better PSU with this MoBo and that CPU.

I was going to get a high dollar 59** series GPU, but that would have limited me to MoBo, CPU, Cooler and PSU. Would not have been able to get my Mouse, Pad, WebCam, RAM, Optical Drive, extra HDD, OS or 16Gb FDD to put the OS on my netbook. It would have come in at around the same price as what I did get. So it made better sense to pass on the GPU Goodness and get more bang for my buck.

That 5830 is almost $300. If you drop it down to a decent 5770 you won't notice the loss of performance and you'll have a better PSU. Nothing wrong with the OCZ but if you are doing the HAF, trust me you'll want something like what I have. The OCZ PSU barely reaches the 24pin connector and the 8 pin will have to be on the inside of the case where it can be seen by all, interfere with your airflow and be such a dust magnet it's not even funny. I could put my PSU fan in the upright position without making things too snug in my cable management.









Oh yes, drop the Optiarc as well and get yourself either a Samsung or an ASUS drive. Optiarcs are nothing more than NECs' in sheeps clothing. Drives I stay away from in no particular order. NEC/Sony, LG, Liteon, and there's one more but the bugger escapes me. I really dislike it too.







I'll try to remember it. Haven't had much sleep so it'll probably come to me tomorrow.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
btw guys seeing as this is my first build all advice and info is helpful and constructive


----------



## Dustinthewind

the 8pin with the 8pin extension is long enough to be hidden behind the mobo tray, and the 24pin shouldnt be too much of a problem. I already have the psu


----------



## Ceadderman

I have the 500w of the same flavor. I decided to make it a testing PSU and emergency device in the event of an issue. We get some pretty big lightning strikes out here and you never know with electronics and old buildings.

In fact we had a power cutout that was so bad a month and a half ago that the power cut out came back on too quickly for my system to be fully shut down and then it went right back out within a 5 second span. The PSU survived but when you get into a performance rig you won't want to take any chances.

Trust me you won't notice the difference in from the 5830 to the 5770.







lol

But if you're good with it you're good with it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
the 8pin with the 8pin extension is long enough to be hidden behind the mobo tray, and the 24pin shouldnt be too much of a problem. I already have the psu


----------



## Dustinthewind

I also will be using a corsair h50 and the ram is designed for the x6 cpu and is 1800mhz


----------



## Squirrel

I agree with Ceadderman on the 5830. It goes for ~$240 but you don't get any noticable performance from it over a 5770. If you can afford another $50, you can get a 5850, then you will see a nice performance increase.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

My NB&SB won't pass 40c should I just check the thermal paste or just leave it like this...


----------



## Driftex

I just get MINE !!!! still warming up the board and the new psu


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anbu-kakashi*


My NB&SB won't pass 40c should I just check the thermal paste or just leave it like this...


If your hitting 40c on load or idle your golden, leave it alone


----------



## nwallman

Slow day at work so I decided to read through every page in this thread and am now officially up to date. I got my replacement CH4 board coming in this afternoon and will be taking the afternoon off to go home and test it out. I had a couple questions for you guys.

1.) How much OC could I safely achieve on stock cooling?

2.) I notice most of you are sticking with just two sticks of RAM instead of 4. Is that for performance reasons?

3.) Those that reapplied TIM on the SB and NB how much did you use? Can you describe the size of the bead you placed on each?

I'm going to attempt the NB fix tonight and I'll try to upload some pics.


----------



## Dustinthewind

Squirrel i need a card that wont cost me to much to crossfire, but will allow me to fold and play games. I will have the extra performance of the 5830 as headway for folding while i play games. Plus the 5830 im getting is only 220$ with a free MW2.


----------



## James333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Looks like I was lucky, my NB doesn't seem to overheat at all!

Sucks that theres no IDE port, now I have to get drivers from another computer since I'm still running on an old IDE writemaster.


I picked up an IDE to sata interface for about Â£4gbp, it was realy slimline and looks ok, pm me if you want info?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


Squirrel i need a card that wont cost me to much to *crossfire*, but will allow me to fold and play games. I will have the extra performance of the 5830 as headway for folding while i play games. Plus the 5830 im getting is only 220$ with a free MW2.


Precisely. Cost and crossfire performance. 2 5770's in crossfire are already beastly, and the price is lower. You can get MW2 for $25 from Newegg, and you will still have saved money. Sorry, but it's a fact atm that one should go with either the 5850 or the 5770. The 5830 simply doesn't justify it's price premium over the 5770 and performs MUCH closer to the 5770 than to the 5850.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


1.) How much OC could I safely achieve on stock cooling?

2.) I notice most of you are sticking with just two sticks of RAM instead of 4. Is that for performance reasons?


AMD Chip doesn't support 4 modules very well.
Your CPU will be able to overclock higher around 35%~50% more stable with only 2 modules instead of 4.

How much OC with stock cooling? Depends on your temp.. i would say around 3.7ghz or lower


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


AMD Chip doesn't support 4 modules very well.
*Your CPU will be able to overclock higher around 35%~50% more stable with only 2 modules instead of 4.*

How much OC with stock cooling? Depends on your temp.. i would say around 3.7ghz or lower


I think that's only the case when you increase the FSB and are not underclocking your RAM? If you underclock it, there should be less load on the memory controller.

I may be wrong though, not an expert on ram.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I think that's only the case when you increase the FSB and are not underclocking your RAM? If you underclock it, there should be less load on the memory controller.

I may be wrong though, not an expert on ram.

is not about the Ram freq or clock or timing..
if you have 4x 2GB[8gb] instead of 2x 4GB[8gb],
the one with the 2 modules are way more stable then 4 modules.
example like you cant even load into window with 4.5ghz overclock with 4 modules, but with 2 modules, 80% u can.
i tested before. i used to owned 4x 2GB=8GB. and my 955 cant even load into the window on 4.1ghz
i took off 2x2gb left 4GB on it. my 955 could even overclock to 4.3 and still load safely into the windows easily.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Which bios should I run out of these? http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

(sig rig below)

0801 seems to be the latest, sooo.


----------



## coonmanx

Strawberry, when I just clicked on your link there is only one BIOS listed (211). Confused.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~* 
Which bios should I run out of these? http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

(sig rig below)

0801 seems to be the latest, sooo.

yep for you 0801


----------



## Driftex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


Slow day at work so I decided to read through every page in this thread and am now officially up to date. I got my replacement CH4 board coming in this afternoon and will be taking the afternoon off to go home and test it out. I had a couple questions for you guys.

1.) How much OC could I safely achieve on stock cooling?

2.) I notice most of you are sticking with just two sticks of RAM instead of 4. Is that for performance reasons?

3.) Those that reapplied TIM on the SB and NB how much did you use? Can you describe the size of the bead you placed on each?

I'm going to attempt the NB fix tonight and I'll try to upload some pics.


the stock fan of 945~10xx should be good enough to oc , but it will be very noisy after 15minute (oc or not oc)


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
yep for you 0801

should that fix my problems with the f3?


----------



## navit

I would think so,
Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0707
1.Enable SATA down mode support to fix the Samsung SATA2 HDD issue.
2.Enhance gaming performance.
3.Enable the support of DDRIII-2000 under full 4 DIMM configuration when using Thuban processor.
4.Enhance SATA6G performance
5.Enable fix CPU multiplier for 6-core processor when disabling [Cool and Quiet] in BIOS.

SO 0801 has that and improvement for certain cpu's


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


is not about the Ram freq or clock or timing..
if you have 4x 2GB[8gb] instead of 2x 4GB[8gb],
the one with the 2 modules are way more stable then 4 modules.
example like you cant even load into window with 4.5ghz overclock with 4 modules, but with 2 modules, 80% u can.
i tested before. i used to owned 4x 2GB=8GB. and my 955 cant even load into the window on 4.1ghz
i took off 2x2gb left 4GB on it. my 955 could even overclock to 4.3 and still load safely into the windows easily.



Good stuff.

Ok so isn't there a performance gain with having 8GB instead of 4GB of RAM? Where do you drawn the line, is 4.7ghz with 4GB or RAM better then 4.0 Ghz with 8GB of RAM? I suppose that depends on how much memory the application you are using is running right? If it's memory intensive having the extra RAM would help, otherwise if its not memory intensive naturally higher CPU performance the better. Is that a correct assumption?


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

The 801 bios didnt fix my samsung F3 issue, I have to constantly clear cmos for it to recognize, so I cant overclock my cpu much. My board wont even boot with 2 sticks ofram in either of the slots, just 1. Not sure if it is my board or the ram stick.

luckly my brother has a intel build with ddr3. so I can test the suspected bad stick, before I send it back to newegg.

I also get a click clack sound with my hard drive at boot up, usually lasts the longest (6 seconds) with 2 sticks of ram.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
*is not about the Ram freq or clock or timing..*
if you have 4x 2GB[8gb] instead of 2x 4GB[8gb],
the one with the 2 modules are way more stable then 4 modules.
example like you cant even load into window with 4.5ghz overclock with 4 modules, but with 2 modules, 80% u can.
i tested before. i used to owned 4x 2GB=8GB. and my 955 cant even load into the window on 4.1ghz
i took off 2x2gb left 4GB on it. my 955 could even overclock to 4.3 and still load safely into the windows easily.

Yes it is. 
Tighter timings can make a system more unstable, same with higher frequency. If you have 4 modules that are supposed to run at 1600Mhz, but up the FSB without underclocking the frequency, they will run at far higher frequencies than 1600Mhz, making your system more instable. The reason why 4 modules are less likely to help one achieve a good overclock is cause it puts more load on the memory controller than just 2 modules. But saying that only the number of modules matters, is not right. You can have an instable system with 2 modules if e.g. you up your FSB without underclocking ram.


----------



## Dustinthewind

AHHHHHHHHHHH 5770 or 5850 afjksdcvbadksvbasjd


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


Good stuff.

Ok so isn't there a performance gain with having 8GB instead of 4GB of RAM? Where do you drawn the line, is 4.7ghz with 4GB or RAM better then 4.0 Ghz with 8GB of RAM? I suppose that depends on how much memory the application you are using is running right? If it's memory intensive having the extra RAM would help, otherwise if its not memory intensive naturally higher CPU performance the better. Is that a correct assumption?


not really. higher freq ram with tighter timing with high CPU clock +NB clock out will out perform easily


----------



## Dustinthewind

OK imma just build my system with out the graphics card and save my money to get the 5850, ill just use my 9800gt for the time being.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well...

Still don't have any NB issues...

However...

Have to RMA the Board...









Lapped and reinstalled my 955 BE and installed my H50 today. Put everything back together, did a lot of cable management (epic job, quite frankly







) got the right side door back on carried it back to my desk, put all cables in their exact spots and then powered up.

Wouldn't Post. I dismantled all the cables and took it and the power cord to the work table(kitchen actually) and proceeded to go over every inch of cables thinking I must have left something unplugged. Nope.

Checked to see if GPU was snugly in place. Was.

Wireless card. Was.

New H50 pump lead. It was fine. Storage Drives. All fine and under power. Started to think that it couldn't be my PSU but went through the cables thinking something wasn't snug. See that happen before so made sure. No dice.

I got out the Klug light and tried firing it up again. The board kept flashing up to and then back from the RAM indicator. Aha RAM. Must have a dead stick. Checked them all in 1st slot and the board Posted every time.









So then started adding chips. Got to 3 before the same up to RAM back to power indicator bounce. So I tried single chip 2nd slot. Posted. Got to 3rd slot Epic Failure. I tried checking 1,2 and 4 together no dice. I figure that's due to the 3rd slot being dead so still can't check the 4th slot even if it works.

Just filed RMA with newegg and will be returning the board on Tuesday as my annual checkup is on Monday.









I was extremely impressed with the Board but now my enthusiasm has been tempered slightly.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you have a GPU to plug in? If not then it won't work. No onboard system.









You might fill in some of your system components for now so stupid questions like mine don't get asked.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
OK imma just build my system with out the graphics card and save my money to get the 5850, ill just use my 9800gt for the time being.


----------



## Dustinthewind

sorry about your being defective D:


----------



## Ceadderman

To be honest, at first I thought maybe I botched my Lapping. But when I finally noticed the indicator lights only went to DRAM and then bounced back and forth I was pretty relieved. I can RMA the board. Can't RMA the CPU.







lol

So it's good that it happened now and not after the 30 day grace period. I wonder if the clock restarts when you RMA though.


















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
sorry about your being defective D:


----------



## Dustinthewind

IS trifire possible with 5850s.


----------



## Ceadderman

Only if 1 Gb of RAM each. If they have 2 Gb forget it.









@room...

I uploaded a vid on my YouTube page check it out...













~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


IS trifire possible with 5850s.


----------



## godofdeath

i thought ram goes in same color slots?
aren't yours in the first 2?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes they are and yes you are correct. However my 3rd is down. Tried 1 & 3 wouldn't Post. Tried 2 & 4 same result.










It's not SUPPOSED to Post this way, but it does. Who'm I to complain.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i thought ram goes in same color slots?
aren't yours in the first 2?


----------



## ny_driver

...ooooohhhhhh I'm so mad mine won't be here until Monday, I should be on it right now







not this pentium III - 1GHz laptop


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Ceadderman, My board is doing something similiar, only I think its my rams stick rather than ram slot. I wont know till I borrow the ram sticks from my brothers PC and test mine in his. Just to rule everything out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try out each stick in the 1st slot. That should tell you if it's the RAM or not. It was a royal pain in the butt to figure out which slot it was and whether it was RAM or a slot but all 4 chips Posted up in 1st slot. Which is nice for me cause that's $250 bucks of RAM that the issue had me thinking was DoA.









At least I didn't get my High Dollar GPU, stay with 4 Gb of GSkills(solid RAM btw) and then find out I had an issue after the month Retailer RMA warranty had passed. Brand new is 100x > than Manufacture Warranty for any manufacturer.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Ceadderman, My board is doing something similiar, only I think its my rams stick rather than ram slot. I wont know till I borrow the ram sticks from my brothers PC and test mine in his. Just to rule everything out.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes they are and yes you are correct. However my 3rd is down. Tried 1 & 3 wouldn't Post. Tried 2 & 4 same result.










It's not SUPPOSED to Post this way, but it does. Who'm I to complain.







lol

~Ceadder










ah i see
lol it works and doesnt work at the same time


----------



## Ceadderman

Maybe if C4F doesn't hear us he'll continue to let it slide.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ah i see
lol it works and doesnt work at the same time


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Try another bios Ceadderman.


----------



## off1ine

@ you guys having F3 issues, did you do the HDD firmware update? LINK


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
@ you guys having F3 issues, did you do the HDD firmware update? LINK

Trying this, thank you so much! Didnt even think of a firmware update


----------



## Squirrel

***.

I figured I'd fix the leak today, while I'm at it change the tubing to a nice shiny red, and upgrade some water cooling components...it all worked great but...yay, my 5850 is dead!









I was thinking of getting a cheapo NVidia card (it will take ages to get a replacement for this one, everyone is out of stock), and may start folding. Is anyone running both ATI and NVidia on this board? Not linked or anything, just seperately. I think I heard that it's possible, but I have no idea how that would end up working, esp with conflicting drivers etc...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have an Asus 5850 just sitting on the table next to me doing nothing LoL.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I have an Asus 5850 just sitting on the table next to me doing nothing LoL.

I wish I had such a luxury lol


----------



## godofdeath

i have a gts 250 sitting on the floor since my current ****** mobo suxorz i think ill just get this in a week or 2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I still have my Crosshair IV and 1090T with 8gb of Mushkin ram and also an Intel 40gb SSD. I just need a case, psu, and dvd rom drive, then my Asus 5850 will be put to use LoL.


----------



## Squirrel

I almost wish I had gone with a GX board with integrated graphics lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ati 4200 is the bomb


----------



## Squirrel

At least I can turn on my damn computer, and it's better than the 3200 that my laptop has


----------



## Ceadderman

Which BIOS do you suggest Short?

I went to the disc and got no Firmware Update there.

I also don't recall anyone having this type of issue and it being fixed with a BIOS update. But if there is one and it works then it could save me the $11 shipping fee and having to rip the heart out of my 932.

Just point me in the right direction and I'll give it the old college try.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I still have my Crosshair IV and 1090T with 8gb of Mushkin ram and also an Intel 40gb SSD. I just need a case, psu, and dvd rom drive, then my Asus 5850 will be put to use LoL.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

If you aren't using the latest bios, then install it now.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm running 0801 which was sent out in May. That's the latest one listed for my 64bit OS. I could try to reinstall it and see how that fares.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


If you aren't using the latest bios, then install it now.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx


----------



## i0n

I just got this mobo. Need some help.

I reseated the chipset cooler. Made the screws shorter, clean off the stock wax and applied AS-5 compound.

RELEVANT SPECS
Motherboard -- Crosshair IV
Mobo Version -- 1.02G
Mobo BIOS -- 801
CPU -- Phenom II x4 965BE
CPU Frequency -- 3.4Ghz
CPU Multiplier -- 17
CPU Volts -- 1.4V
CPU Cooler: Scythe SCMG-2100 Sleeve CPU Cooler (Mugen 2)
RAM Frequency -- 1600Mhz
RAM Volts -- 1.6V
Ambient room temp -- 22 to 24deg C.

At Idle (15min in BIOS):

CPU is 37C.
MB is 33C
NB is 48
SB is 43

At full load, based on 1hr benchmarks:
(This is with 4 cores doing FP operations.)

CPU is 50C.
MB is 34C
NB is 54C
SB is 46C

I am concerned about the high NB temperature. *What do you guys think of my temps?*

Some people are claiming much lower temps here. This has me concerned. In particular, I am concerned because of the great variance in the temps stated here by people that have reportedly reseated the cooler. We should all be getting similar temps. However I'm not sure that everyone is taking their readings properly, or at least, our methodology may differ making comparisons useless.

Since Asus does not seem to help us and we only have each other, I'd love it if everyone would share their temps as I have done here so we can compare. This will benefit everyone here. I realize that some have already done this in this thread, I went through all the posts numerous times but the numbers...much like the posts are highly scattered.

We need to measure and share our temps using a standard scheme.
I propose the following...

(1) Fill out the basic reference info. (Copy paste this).
Motherboard --
Mobo Version --
Mobo BIOS --
CPU --
CPU Frequency --
CPU Multiplier --
CPU Volts --
CPU Cooler --
RAM Frequency --
RAM Volts --
Ambient room temp --

(2) State your idle temps.
The proper way to measure this is to turn your computer off for 15 to 20 min. Then turn your computer on and go into the bios. Wait in the bios at least 15min! Do not just state your temps after 1min or a few minutes!! I guarantee you that the temps keep climbing all be it VERY slowly for about 10 to 15 min. You absolutely need to wait at least 15min in the BIOS to take this reading. It may take longer for your particular temps to stabilize! Only record the temps once the temps have stayed at a particular degree for about 5 min. Those are the real idle temps. Also make sure you have all power saving features turned off when you do this.

CPU :
MB:
NB :
SB:
Time it took for NB temperature to stabilize from boot:

(3) State your full load temps:
The proper way to do this is as follows. Run prime95 blend for minimum 30min but preferably 1hour. You do not need to run it for more than 1 hr.
When you close prime95 restart immediately and enter the BIOS. Record the temps. Do not use Windows software to take your temps. Your CPU may drop a deg or two during the reboot but that is fine. The NB and SB will not cool down for a while after such a test because of the passive cooling. The BIOS sensors are clear and accurate on this mobo, software may or may not be. Because we all need to be using the same schema for the temps to be comparable, please make sure you take your reading in the BIOS.

CPU:
MB:
NB:
SB:


----------



## James333

Quote:

Fill out the basic reference info. (Copy paste this).
Great idea, this might get asus moving on recognising the problem, we did this on an Audi forum as audi seemed to be ignoring a paint warrenty claim and there was huge inconsistencies in thier replies until a post / list like this was submitted - as a result, it was taken to a high up guy as there was no denying there was a problem (call centre staff had just been saying whatever came into thier head hence the inconsitencies!)

Anyway Im writing this to try and inspire group action as the outcome of this is that I now have an (Audi approved, not just a random paint shop) Shiny re sprayed S3 on my drive, for the sake of a bit of forum pressure. I had over 3/4 of the car re sprayed for Â£0! It must have cost audi a fortune but they had to recognise the problem because of this one guys drive to collate the info of the victims. So going back to the crosshair IV ( sorry for the long winded story) An official list would give huge standing over individual emails, power in numbers etc...
There is a clear problem and seemingly for the sake of 30p worth of standoff and 26p to post it (in the uk) that is about 1/4 of 1% of the original cost, that cant be much to pay to ensure these people buy asus next time? Sorry for the long rant but i think its a great idea to get an official list together! rep to i0n


----------



## Ceadderman

You're fine. 54c is really nothing to worry about the NB issue is pretty fast acting. If you have it your NB is going to overheat in the span of minutes, while you have already got a full hour under its belt with nothing more than a low 50s' posting...









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0n* 
I just got this mobo. Need some help.

I reseated the chipset cooler. Made the screws shorter, clean off the stock wax and applied AS-5 compound.

RELEVANT SPECS
Motherboard -- Crosshair IV
Mobo Version -- 1.02G
Mobo BIOS -- 801
CPU -- Phenom II x4 965BE
CPU Frequency -- 3.4Ghz
CPU Multiplier -- 17
CPU Volts -- 1.4V
CPU Cooler: Scythe SCMG-2100 Sleeve CPU Cooler (Mugen 2)
RAM Frequency -- 1600Mhz
RAM Volts -- 1.6V
Ambient room temp -- 22 to 24deg C.

At Idle (15min in BIOS):

CPU is 37C.
MB is 33C
NB is 48
SB is 43

At full load, based on 1hr benchmarks:
(This is with 4 cores doing FP operations.)

CPU is 50C.
MB is 34C
NB is 54C
SB is 46C

I am concerned about the high NB temperature. *What do you guys think of my temps?*

Some people are claiming much lower temps here. This has me concerned. In particular, I am concerned because of the great variance in the temps stated here by people that have reportedly reseated the cooler. We should all be getting similar temps. However I'm not sure that everyone is taking their readings properly, or at least, our methodology may differ making comparisons useless.

Since Asus does not seem to help us and we only have each other, I'd love it if everyone would share their temps as I have done here so we can compare. This will benefit everyone here. I realize that some have already done this in this thread, I went through all the posts numerous times but the numbers...much like the posts are highly scattered.

We need to measure and share our temps using a standard scheme.
I propose the following...

(1) Fill out the basic reference info. (Copy paste this).
Motherboard --
Mobo Version --
Mobo BIOS --
CPU --
CPU Frequency --
CPU Multiplier --
CPU Volts --
CPU Cooler --
RAM Frequency --
RAM Volts --
Ambient room temp --

(2) State your idle temps.
The proper way to measure this is to turn your computer off for 15 to 20 min. Then turn your computer on and go into the bios. Wait in the bios at least 15min! Do not just state your temps after 1min or a few minutes!! I guarantee you that the temps keep climbing all be it VERY slowly for about 10 to 15 min. You absolutely need to wait at least 15min in the BIOS to take this reading. It may take longer for your particular temps to stabilize! Only record the temps once the temps have stayed at a particular degree for about 5 min. Those are the real idle temps. Also make sure you have all power saving features turned off when you do this.

CPU :
MB:
NB :
SB:
Time it took for NB temperature to stabilize from boot:

(3) State your full load temps:
The proper way to do this is as follows. Run prime95 blend for minimum 30min but preferably 1hour. You do not need to run it for more than 1 hr.
When you close prime95 restart immediately and enter the BIOS. Record the temps. Do not use Windows software to take your temps. Your CPU may drop a deg or two during the reboot but that is fine. The NB and SB will not cool down for a while after such a test because of the passive cooling. The BIOS sensors are clear and accurate on this mobo, software may or may not be. Because we all need to be using the same schema for the temps to be comparable, please make sure you take your reading in the BIOS.

CPU:
MB:
NB:
SB:


----------



## Scorpion87

I ordered an CH IV Formula Friday night, together with an 955BE C3 and an scythe yasya.

Has anyone tried the yasya on it yet ? (Proof with pics pls)


----------



## [email protected]'D

Just spotted the full cover EK block, none in stock though but it looks teh sex

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...acetal-ni.html

And yes it says crosshair 3 but it is for the 4


----------



## systemviper

when is it goint ot be released, the Extreme, i want it


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Thanks [email protected]'D for that link. I just got a email from Eddy saying the same thing. Does useing water blocks void the warranty (noob question)


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. They're a heatsink like any other heatsink...

...Well except that they use water to dissipate heat.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Pewterschmidt*


Thanks [email protected]'D for that link. I just got a email from Eddy saying the same thing. Does useing water blocks void the warranty (noob question)


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Thanks Ceadderman


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone know which is the best benchmark to run with this MoBo?

Actually I'd like to have the top 3 benchmarks so that I can compare scores and get the average. Okay well at least 3.









~Ceadder


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I run Cinebench 11.5 and 10 and also 3dmark Vantage and 3dMark06.

also MaxxMem and HDTach too.


----------



## andos

Not sure if I'm the only one, but I've got a temp. drop by 5 degress on my CPU after changing from ga-790xta?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Available after Wednesday June the 23rd.


Yay







Anyone know whether the EK block will come with thermal pads or not? The installation guide showed that you will need a couple, but I don't think it showed anywhere that it comes with any.

edit: nvm, it comes with thermal pads lol


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Just spotted the full cover EK block, none in stock though but it looks teh sex

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...acetal-ni.html

And yes it says crosshair 3 but it is for the 4

What's the difference between the two models?

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...osshair-4.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Damn Short, that's a lot of Benchies.









Okay, I'll check em out. Can't really do anything til I get my new Board but at least I can compare them to each other.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I run Cinebench 11.5 and 10 and also 3dmark Vantage and 3dMark06.

also MaxxMem and HDTach too.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

How do you flash the F3 samsung drive? I tried using the instructions that samsung gives..but those do not explain much detail.

My board will not get past boot when it unlocks my chip. This chip does 3.8ghz on all 4 cores on my old gigabyte board. But using the core unlocker now, it shows up as no hard drives right after the core unlock screen.

I did disable sata 6gb as that stopped the hard drive clicking.


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...osshair-4.html

The price? Man i don't know


----------



## i0n

^^Flash the Samsung F3? The new mobo BIOS is supposed to fix Samsung F3 issues. Are you running BIOS v801?? Also what are your nb and sb temps?

I'm not sure that buying a new chipset cooler is the answer. With that design you have no flexing.
It could very well not sit right (make good contact). The surface area of the chips is like 1cm^2. Not everything is the same hight from mobo base and the mobo bends also in the case.

You should be able to fix the cooler that came with the mobo. It should be sufficient as it is quite large and does have some flex to it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Figure on $150 @s the Rampage III block is selling at that price @ performance-pcs.com



I know this is not the block but click on the photo it will take you to PPCs' .com so you can get an idea of what I'm on about.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pewterschmidt* 
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...osshair-4.html

The price? Man i don't know


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

I used the Currency Calculator and the first one would be US $136 and some change and the other around US $129 and some change. The VAT is some kind of Tax.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

My NB and SB is fine. Im running the latest 801, but samsung has a firmware update themselves for them..it just doesnt explain very well how your supposed to flash it using a usb stick.


----------



## Ceadderman

Which Ultimate are you using? 64bit?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


My NB and SB is fine. Im running the latest 801, but samsung has a firmware update themselves for them..it just doesnt explain very well how your supposed to flash it using a usb stick.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Yep 64bit


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know where to go from there cause I'm running same BIOS and when I looked up the BIOS that was the best one available. Now could be they have some Betas out. If you go back further in the thread someone posted up a 0905 Beta and I think that addressed the Samsung issue. Not sure, but I at least remember a 0905 posting.

Wish it addressed this 3rd slot problem I've had. Would be nice if I didn't have to RMA my MoBo.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose* 
Yep 64bit


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Yep 64bit


http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9726292

Beta bios 0905


----------



## SpaceCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemviper* 
when is it goint ot be released, the Extreme, i want it

i'm curious about that to, not finding any new's about it.

my guess after seeing this huge thread is that there's not a big enough market left for it
asus might have been to slow with the release, everyone already bought the formula...

if they gonna release it i hope its happening within a month or i do like the rest and jump on the formula


----------



## ny_driver

T-minus however long until the fedex truck gets here.

I painted my case black inside and out yesterday.

I got the EK FC4890 LT waterblocks installed in my loop and it's been running leak free since last night when I tightened up the one barb that was loose and leaking.









Installing the board will be a challenge with the loop already in place, but definitely doable.

Here is a couple pics. I'll add more later.

EDIT: getting rid of the side fan and the crosspiece while I'm waiting all day for the @%$#^ing FedEx man. I didn't have full cover blocks before so the added air helped cool the vga memory. I'm going to put a little black 80mm fan inside the bottom left hand corner and I have a 140mm where the optical drives used to be so it should flow pretty well across and up the board. I'll know in a few hours.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


T-minus however long until the fedex truck gets here.

I painted my case black inside and out yesterday.

I got the EK FC4890 LT waterblocks installed in my loop and it's been running leak free since last night when I tightened up the one barb that was loose and leaking.









Installing the board will be a challenge with the loop already in place, but definitely doable.

Here is a couple pics. I'll add more later.


Good luck


----------



## nwallman

Here is my proof and here is a picture of my heatsink under modification. My heatsink was slightly touching both SB and NB so I just took a screwdriver and removed the yellow TIM and reapplied some new TIM in it's place. I left a border like someone recommended to keep the new stuff from getting on the chip.

After doing so I'm not getting the quite the temps I would like but this will do for now. I did file the standoffs down a bit on the NB side but I think it could have used a little more.

Idle:

NB: 48c
SB: 40c

Still need to test load temps.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
Here is my proof and here is a picture of my heatsink under modification. My heatsink was slightly touching both SB and NB so I just took a screwdriver and removed the yellow TIM and reapplied some new TIM in it's place. I left a border like someone recommended to keep the new stuff from getting on the chip.

After doing so I'm not getting the quite the temps I would like but this will do for now. I did file the standoffs down a bit on the NB side but I think it could have used a little more.

Idle:

NB: 48c
SB: 40c

Still need to test load temps.

What tim did you you use, still seems a little high, but still usable


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


What tim did you you use, still seems a little high, but still usable


Artic Silver 5 which I applied Friday. So its approaching the 100 hour cure time some people have mentioned. I'm wondering though if part of my higher temps are due to the ambient in that room as well as the general cooling in my case. My CPU also idles at 40c which is higher then some of the others have mentioned. My case is inside a computer desk and it doesn't get as much fresh air as I would like. So that could contribute to the higher temps as well.

I'm going to put the computer under stress and see if I go above the 60c. If I do I'll probably go through the painful process of re-seating the heatsink again to see if I can bring the temps down further. As it stands right now I'm a little paranoid to take the thing apart for fear I'll damage something. I've already have to RMA one board and I don't want to have to go through that process again.

What is NB responsible for again? If I recall I think it supports the memory correct? Could higher temps be related to 4 DIMS of ram as opposed to 2? Also did they say the safe cutoff for NB was 65c?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


Artic Silver 5 which I applied Friday. So its approaching the 100 hour cure time some people have mentioned. I'm wondering though if part of my higher temps are due to the ambient in that room as well as the general cooling in my case. My CPU also idles at 40c which is higher then some of the others have mentioned. My case is inside a computer desk and it doesn't get as much fresh air as I would like. So that could contribute to the higher temps as well.

I'm going to put the computer under stress and see if I go above the 60c. If I do I'll probably go through the painful process of re-seating the heatsink again to see if I can bring the temps down further. As it stands right now I'm a little paranoid to take the thing apart for fear I'll damage something. I've already have to RMA one board and I don't want to have to go through that process again.

What is NB responsible for again? If I recall I think it supports the memory correct? Could higher temps be related to 4 DIMS of ram as opposed to 2? Also did they say the safe cutoff for NB was 65c?


All the things you state could be the cause of your temps.
example: yesterday I repostioned my h50 because I like the hoses on top.
before I did this my cpu was 28-30, load temps never went past 42-44. Nb was idling at 36-37







sb at 32-33, as soon as I switched the postion of my h50 cpu temps went to 32-34 and 47-48 on load







, nb went to 38-40, 48+ on load, all still safe but higher. I plan on seeing if it corrects it self or I guess I will put the hoses back on bottom. 
So all those things can have a effect on those temps
Also I had to pull mine out of the desk, do that and see if your temps dont drop 5 degrees


----------



## nwallman

I think tonight I'll try two things and see what happens.

1) I'll see what the difference is if I run with my case in the Open.

2) I'll run with only 2 DIMS instead of 4 and see if that makes any difference.

I'll report back my results.


----------



## i0n

Quote:



Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by nwallman View Post
Here is my proof and here is a picture of my heatsink under modification. My heatsink was slightly touching both SB and NB so I just took a screwdriver and removed the yellow TIM and reapplied some new TIM in it's place. I left a border like someone recommended to keep the new stuff from getting on the chip.

After doing so I'm not getting the quite the temps I would like but this will do for now. I did file the standoffs down a bit on the NB side but I think it could have used a little more.

Idle:

NB: 48c
SB: 40c

Still need to test load temps.
What tim did you you use, still seems a little high, but still usable
Bull****. Don't let that guy waste your time. Your NB and SB temps seem just about right. It doesn't get better with this chip+this HS+AS-5. In fact if you waited longer in the BIOS your temps would have been a bit higher on the SB by a deg or two I suspect.

See my post a few pages back. It'll help you.

The people that report these low to mid 30's on the NB and SB don't know how to take the idle temp. The idle temp is a lot harder to take than the load temps. It isn't rocket science but it does require patience. Booting into BIOS and marking your temp after 30sec to 2min is not going to give you your TRUE idle temp. Your TRUE idle temps will be about 10 to 15degC higher than that and will be reached around the 15min mark in the BIOS! The NB and SB temps climb very slowly so a lot of people mark their temps way before the temps stabilize.

Your NB 48degC is spot on with myself and a few others that I've seen that actually know how to take temps.

Quote:

My CPU also idles at 40c which is higher then some of the others have mentioned
That is normal. As long as that is TRUE idle, you're fine. The X4 and X6 AMD's in the 3.2 to 3.4Ghz range TRUE idle at around 37 to 42degC. That with a top of the line HSF. YOu should get about the same with the stock HSF. Interestingly tho, a top of the line HS will not let you go above 52degC under a full stress test (Prime95 blend). Therefore these CPU's with a high quality HSF work inthe range of 37 to 52degC.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
Artic Silver 5 which I applied Friday. So its approaching the 100 hour cure time some people have mentioned. I'm wondering though if part of my higher temps are due to the ambient in that room as well as the general cooling in my case. My CPU also idles at 40c which is higher then some of the others have mentioned. My case is inside a computer desk and it doesn't get as much fresh air as I would like. So that could contribute to the higher temps as well.

I'm going to put the computer under stress and see if I go above the 60c. If I do I'll probably go through the painful process of re-seating the heatsink again to see if I can bring the temps down further. As it stands right now I'm a little paranoid to take the thing apart for fear I'll damage something. I've already have to RMA one board and I don't want to have to go through that process again.

What is NB responsible for again? If I recall I think it supports the memory correct? Could higher temps be related to 4 DIMS of ram as opposed to 2? Also did they say the safe cutoff for NB was 65c?

The best thing you could do is find a place for your computer outside of the enclosed cabinet and get it as much air as possible. Fans are relatively cheap and easy to install.

The CrosshairIV is a high performance piece of equipment......if you don't give it enough air it will get hot just like a car would or anything else.

And FYI, your temps may drop 1-2 degrees when AS5 fully cures, but you may not notice any change at all.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Bull****. Don't let that guy waste your time. Your NB and SB temps seem just about right. It doesn't get better with this chip+this HS+AS-5. In fact if you waited longer in the BIOS your temps would have been a bit higher on the SB by a deg or two I suspect.

See my post a few pages back. It'll help you.

The people that report these low to mid 30's on the NB and SB don't know how to take the idle temp. The idle temp is a lot harder to take than the load temps. It isn't rocket science but it does require patience. Booting into BIOS and marking your temp after 30sec to 2min is not going to give you your TRUE idle temp. Your TRUE idle temps will be about 10 to 15degC higher than that and will be reached around the 15min mark in the BIOS! The NB and SB temps climb very slowly so a lot of people mark their temps way before the temps stabilize.

Your NB 48degC is spot on with myself and a few others that I've seen that actually know how to take temps.

That is normal. As long as that is TRUE idle, you're fine. The X4 and X6 AMD's in the 3.2 to 3.4Ghz range TRUE idle at around 37 to 42degC. That with a top of the line HSF. YOu should get about the same with the stock HSF. Interestingly tho, a top of the line HS will not let you go above 52degC under a full stress test (Prime95 blend). Therefore these CPU's with a high quality HSF work inthe range of 37 to 52degC.


Good for you , YOU must Be the MAN, born right out a pc or something, all that and a big slice of cheese to boot.
I wasnt wasting anybodys time, just asking a question, although I dont recall asking you Sxxt.
He seems to want lower temps than he is getting and said he replaced his TIM so asking what he used is a waste of his time????, If it was then *HE* didnt have to reply then did he?
But as it is, being the MAN and all, with just the right suff, You assume I dont know what an idle temp is? That kind of makes you one of those smug prxxks That I dont care for on this forum








Try minding your own bussiness instead of being rude








And If you dont like my reply then report me, I will gladly take the mark against me to finally say whats on my mind to someone like you


----------



## [email protected]'D

Please keep the arguments out of this thread or take them elsewhere


----------



## Enfluenza

when is the extreme coming out? 
does any1 know?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Please keep the arguments out of this thread or take them elsewhere


Sorry Foxy, He got A little under my skin, I am better than that


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


The best thing you could do is find a place for your computer outside of the enclosed cabinet and get it as much air as possible. Fans are relatively cheap and easy to install.

The CrosshairIV is a high performance piece of equipment......if you don't give it enough air it will get hot just like a car would or anything else.


I'd love to have it outside of the cabinet but my current situation won't support it:

1.) I have a 2 year old that is attracted to the LED's on the outside of the case. Therefore if it's in the open she is at it pressing any exposed button she can find.

2.) My wife doesn't seem to think the black case with red and blue LED lights match the color scheme of our family room where my computer cabinet currently resides. Go figure









So for now I'm stuck with it in the cabinet. We're planning to replace the cabinet so for my next purchase I'll make sure I get one that is cooling friendly so to speak.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Sorry Foxy, He got A little under my skin, I am better than that










No Problem


----------



## fssbzz

hey foxy. add me to this club. lol


----------



## i0n

I wasn't being rude. I was just stating the facts.

I stand behind what I said. There are others in this forum and posts in other forums that are getting the exact same readings to a deg on the NB/SB with AS-5. And we all should get the same temps with a very minor variance. Those that claim drastically lower temps (like 10-15degC lower) either have a fan pointing at the NB/SB or don't know how to take a reading. It is not an insult for me to say that 9/10 don't know how to take the TRUE idle reading. I am merely stating my opinion and that is my opinion based on what I see in forums and on youtube.

No one said your were waisting his time by asking what TIM he used. The AS he used is fine. You are waisting his time by saying his temps were too hot when in fact they were just right.

He doesn't need to spend hours/days assembling and reassembling his parts because he will never get better TRUE idle temps than those on the NB and SB. Unless he replaced the HS or added a hs-fan.

On the CPU if he tried over and over he may be able to find the optimal TIM application which would shave off perhaps 3 to 4degC on *idle*... but his full prime95-Blend CPU temp would be the *same* as now. It doesn't at all matter whether your CPU idles at 37 to 40degC. Those are extremely low temps. At those temps the TIM doesn't transfer heat well and that is why idle temps re sensitive to TIM application. At full load his temp will be the same regardless of TIM application (within reason).

Quote:



Also did they say the safe cutoff for NB was 65c?


"They" (Asus) didn't say...but based on other NB chips it should be good to 105degC. Asus set the auto turn off for the NB @100degC. I set it at 70degC which is the lowest turn off option in the BIOS for the NB. The other options are 80,90, & 100.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
hey foxy. add me to this club. lol

I will get round to updating the op I have been to busy with things at home and my new build etc but I will go through and update all the new members soon so don't worry


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I will get round to updating the op I have been to busy with things at home and my new build etc but I will go through and update all the new members soon so don't worry









np. take your time.


----------



## nwallman

Which is better to gauge temps. PC Probe II or Bios?


----------



## i0n

BIOS for sure. Software can't magically read the temp. Software apps get their info from the BIOS so soft apps can never be more accurate tha the BIOS and a lot of time are off by 10degC. Some apps are more accurate than other apps of course but never more accurate than the BIOS.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Ive come to the conclusion that My crosshair has something wrong with the dual channel memory(controller?) Not sure what it would be called, but My ram will not run in dual channel. I ordered my board less than 30 days ago, so I can still send it back to newegg but it was open box, so I might just RMA it to asus as I want this board still.

Ive tested my brothers ripjaws in my board it wont boot in dual channel (red,red or black black) HOWEVER..it will boot in red , black.

Single channel works fine with 1 stick in all ram slots, so it isnt a ram slot issue.

My ballistix I got for my boad, have 1 stick bad. One of them wont boot in my brothers gd80 board nor this crosshair.

Talk about odds, getting bad memory and a memory issue in a board ordered the same time! arghhhh


----------



## i0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *James333* 
Great idea, this might get asus moving on recognising the problem, we did this on an Audi forum as audi seemed to be ignoring a paint warrenty claim and there was huge inconsistencies in thier replies until a post / list like this was submitted - as a result, it was taken to a high up guy as there was no denying there was a problem (call centre staff had just been saying whatever came into thier head hence the inconsitencies!)

Anyway Im writing this to try and inspire group action as the outcome of this is that I now have an (Audi approved, not just a random paint shop) Shiny re sprayed S3 on my drive, for the sake of a bit of forum pressure. I had over 3/4 of the car re sprayed for Â£0! It must have cost audi a fortune but they had to recognise the problem because of this one guys drive to collate the info of the victims. So going back to the crosshair IV ( sorry for the long winded story) An official list would give huge standing over individual emails, power in numbers etc...
There is a clear problem and seemingly for the sake of 30p worth of standoff and 26p to post it (in the uk) that is about 1/4 of 1% of the original cost, that cant be much to pay to ensure these people buy asus next time? Sorry for the long rant but i think its a great idea to get an official list together! rep to i0n

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Well acording to asus, pc probe gives you the direct readings that would be shown in the BIOS so technically PC Probe shows exactly the same as what your bios shows


----------



## navit

Quote:

I wasn't being rude. I was just stating the facts.
As it was, to me it did come off that way., And I may not totally agree with your facts, I did not dispute them to him.

Quote:

He doesn't need to spend hours/days assembling and reassembling his parts because he will never get better TRUE idle temps than those on the NB and SB. Unless he replaced the HS or added a hs-fan.
Did you read his next post? And I never sugested reassembling any of his pc, just moving it out of where he had it so it can breath

Quote:

No one said your were waisting his time by asking what TIM he used. The AS he used is fine. You are waisting his time by saying his temps were too hot when in fact they were just right.
I still think he can get better temps and *imo* they are a little high but *still usable* by that I mean well within spec

Quote:

And we all should get the same temps with a very minor variance.
But the fact is we all dont, because of different factors like where we live in the world, the type of case we have, ect...

You know, Its all good, please excuse my rant as I did get a little carried away, my bad, but please think how your post sounds to other people when they read it









Quote:

"They" (Asus) didn't say...but based on other NB chips it should be good to 105degC. Asus set the auto turn off for the NB @100degC. I set it at 70degC which is the lowest turn off option in the BIOS for the NB. The other options are 80,90, & 100
Yes Asus did say that:Hello Sir/Madam

Quote:

Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.

If you need further assistance, please contact
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com


----------



## i0n

Quote:

Well acording to asus, pc probe gives you the direct readings that would be shown in the BIOS so technically PC Probe shows exactly the same as what your bios shows
Some apps are accurate. I think HW Monitor by ZPUz is also accurate... but don't quote me on that.

It's just that they can never be more accurate than the BIOS. It is allways a good idea to check in the BIOS and software when you are building the system. That way later down the road when your system is all done and you just need to know your temps quickly you'll know the quirks in your software well. When you really need accurate readings the BIOS can't be beat.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Well acording to asus, pc probe gives you the direct readings that would be shown in the BIOS so technically PC Probe shows exactly the same as what your bios shows

I have to agree with foxy, probe is the closest to the bios that i have found









Quote:

Some apps are accurate. I think HW Monitor by ZPUz is also accurate... but don't quote me on that.

It's just that they can never be more accurate than the BIOS. It is allways a good idea to check in the BIOS and software when you are building the system. That way later down the road when your system is all done and you just need to know your temps quickly you'll know the quirks in your software well. When you really need accurate readings the BIOS can't be beat.
I agree with that as well


----------



## madmanmostafa

You would be really surprised to find that those dryer vent hoses can work wonders. Since yours is in a box and closed anyway, take the vent fans and bring them outside. That should help quite a bit. The next step would be to cut a hole in the enclosure and install some fans with some guards so your kid doesn't stick her finger in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
I'd love to have it outside of the cabinet but my current situation won't support it:

1.) I have a 2 year old that is attracted to the LED's on the outside of the case. Therefore if it's in the open she is at it pressing any exposed button she can find.

2.) My wife doesn't seem to think the black case with red and blue LED lights match the color scheme of our family room where my computer cabinet currently resides. Go figure









So for now I'm stuck with it in the cabinet. We're planning to replace the cabinet so for my next purchase I'll make sure I get one that is cooling friendly so to speak.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Some apps are accurate. I think HW Monitor by ZPUz is also accurate... but don't quote me on that.

It's just that they can never be more accurate than the BIOS. It is allways a good idea to check in the BIOS and software when you are building the system. That way later down the road when your system is all done and you just need to know your temps quickly you'll know the quirks in your software well. When you really need accurate readings the BIOS can't be beat.


hwmonitor is by CPUID.
you cant monitor your temp when your CPU is on full load.with BIOS


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


You would be really surprised to find that those dryer vent hoses can work wonders. Since yours is in a box and closed anyway, take the vent fans and bring them outside. That should help quite a bit. The next step would be to cut a hole in the enclosure and install some fans with some guards so your kid doesn't stick her finger in it.



I have done some work in an effort to keep it as cool as possible. I actually cut the entire back of the cabinet out to let in as much air as possible. Also I have a good 3 inches on the back of the cabinet and the wall to let plenty of air in. Finally whenever I'm actively using the computer I keep the cabinet door in the front open to let air in that way as well.

Thanks for the ideas, I'll have to see what I can do with the dryer hose. I think I actually have some extra laying around.


----------



## i0n

Quote:



Yes Asus did say that:Hello Sir/Madam

Quote:



Quote:
Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.

If you need further assistance, please contact
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com




I do remember this from the time I was digging on the forums and forgot about it. It is a great thing you posted this. Thanks!

He asked about "the safe cut of point". To be clear, I was talking about what the chip can handle as far as the safe cut off point. Like I said, Asus set the cut of point themselves in the BIOS to 100degC. These type of chips are known to be able to handle 105degC. You can not set the safe cut off point in the BIOS for the NB bellow 70degC (that is the minimum option available).

I was not talking about the *"Normal operating temps "* (which is what you quoted). However..... the operating temps Asus states in your quote is what I get. Mine are 48 idle and 55C load.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


I have done some work in an effort to keep it as cool as possible. I actually cut the entire back of the cabinet out to let in as much air as possible. Also I have a good 3 inches on the back of the cabinet and the wall to let plenty of air in. Finally whenever I'm actively using the computer I keep the cabinet door in the front open to let air in that way as well.

Thanks for the ideas, I'll have to see what I can do with the dryer hose. I think I actually have some extra laying around.


You could always just get a huge 250mm fan or whatever the biggest one is and attach it to the back of the enclosure to blow air out/in.

Do you also have side/top case fans? Those make a big difference on letting air in and out. You may just need to really have a lot blowing in, and have all the air coming out go through the hose and drop off a good distance away so it can't be sucked in again.

On my old system that I made to be as quiet as possible, I ended up doing that. When I hooked up the hose to it, it not only quieted it down, but it kept it pretty cool.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


I have done some work in an effort to keep it as cool as possible. I actually cut the entire back of the cabinet out to let in as much air as possible. Also I have a good 3 inches on the back of the cabinet and the wall to let plenty of air in. Finally whenever I'm actively using the computer I keep the cabinet door in the front open to let air in that way as well.

Thanks for the ideas, I'll have to see what I can do with the dryer hose. I think I actually have some extra laying around.


Good luck


----------



## ny_driver

Wow......The bottom 16x slot is so close to the bottom I may not even be able to put my return hose on there. And I definitely cannot reach the buttons with 2 cards in there. This sucks...I guess I need to get a Tech-Bench or whatever it is called









EDIT: do they both work 16x if you use 1 and 2? The manual is not very clear on this.


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


You could always just get a huge 250mm fan or whatever the biggest one is and attach it to the back of the enclosure to blow air out/in.

Do you also have side/top case fans? Those make a big difference on letting air in and out. You may just need to really have a lot blowing in, and have all the air coming out go through the hose and drop off a good distance away so it can't be sucked in again.

On my old system that I made to be as quiet as possible, I ended up doing that. When I hooked up the hose to it, it not only quieted it down, but it kept it pretty cool.



This is my case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119160

It has fans on the top, back, side, and front.

To start I'm just going to run it out of the cabinet for awhile and see what difference it makes. Then I can see if I need to make any further modifications on my cabinet.

Also I want to verify that my case fans are installed correctly. Am I correct to assume that fan in the back should be exhaust while the side, top, and front should be intake fans? Or maybe both top and back should be exhaust while front and side are intake. That probably makes more sense. I would hope since the fans are already installed with the case they would be installed in the correct fashion.


----------



## madmanmostafa

The top and back are exhaust while the front and sides are intake. They are installed like that by default, so you should be good to go. You may need to replace them with fans that have a higher cfm. I think that's the correct unit. Just something that moves more air. Since it's in an enclosure, it will stifle much of the noise anyway so you could do with something that runs at higher RPMs.

But yeah, definitely compare with it inside and out.

Something else you could do, but I doubt you would, is get a case that has a lock on front that hides all the buttons. That way everything is hidden but the wires at the back. That way, she won't be playing Simon or whatever game that is where you press the buttons that light up.


----------



## nwallman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa* 
The top and back are exhaust while the front and sides are intake. They are installed like that by default, so you should be good to go. You may need to replace them with fans that have a higher cfm. I think that's the correct unit. Just something that moves more air. Since it's in an enclosure, it will stifle much of the noise anyway so you could do with something that runs at higher RPMs.

But yeah, definitely compare with it inside and out.

Something else you could do, but I doubt you would, is get a case that has a lock on front that hides all the buttons. That way everything is hidden but the wires at the back. That way, she won't be playing Simon or whatever game that is where you press the buttons that light up.

Thwarting my youngest is the easy part. Now if you can come up with a way to convince my wife that having a massive black computer chassis sitting exposed in our family room is acceptable I'll be impressed.









I think if I find the enclosure is costing me 5-10 degrees I'll consider a few after market cooling options sooner rather then later.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
Thwarting my youngest is the easy part. Now if you can come up with a way to convince my wife that having a massive black computer chassis sitting exposed in our family room is acceptable I'll be impressed.









I think if I find the enclosure is costing me 5-10 degrees I'll consider a few after market cooling options sooner rather then later.

Show me a picture of your living room and I can teach you how to style that in such a way that you could. Sometimes it's just as easy as putting a vase and a one of those fabric covering dealies on it. "Camouflaged, baby." "Oh honey! Your interior decorating skills are as good as a homosexual's!" "Shut up, baby. I know it."

With the computer, you may just need to kill the lights and you could be in business.

But definitely consider getting it cooler sooner than later. Something that people seem to neglect are their harddrives. Those things getting hot = shorter life = death of data. Just make sure you check those SMART settings and see where it's sitting at. You don't want a toasty hdd just as much as you don't want a toasty cpu.

and there's always the option of water cooling once that becomes available. Put the reservoir outside of the enclosure so it actually gets cool, then just leave it all in there.

You could also do what peugotsystems did with their oil cooled setup. It's $500, but that thing ran cool and it was cool looking. Your wife would just have to let you have that in the living room. It's not only a cooling system but a work of art.


----------



## nwallman

Water cooling is definitely what I'm planning on doing in the future. I broke the bank building this rig from scratch already so I'm just counting the pennies until I can invest in a water cooling system. If convincing my wife to allow me to have a chassis sitting in the living room is an 8 (on a scale of 1-10). Then convincing my wife to let me spend another couple hundred on this machine is a 12. I'm not going to push my luck.

This machine is primarily for gaming so as long as I can game for a few hours with great performance and still maintain my machine at safe temps I'll be happy. I shouldn't need to OC it to fully enjoy even the latest games so I'll just wait a bit to add some water cooling.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Yeah that's true. Water cooling isn't all that necessary. Even overclocking isn't all that important. A good video card will have better results than an overclocked processor.

The biggest thing is just getting it to run at a stable temp to have its life extended as much as possible.


----------



## Squirrel

Anyone here tried the board with a set of G.SKILL Pi Series ram yet?

Just ordered a pair, it's not on the QVL, but meh, we'll see I guess.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


Yeah that's true. Water cooling isn't all that necessary. Even overclocking isn't all that important. A good video card will have better results than an overclocked processor.

The biggest thing is just getting it to run at a stable temp to have its life extended as much as possible.


An overclocked processor can make a huge difference, just saying. There is no problem getting it to run at a stable temp, just run it at stock. Only if you overclock, you have to watch the temps, otherwise they are always more than alright, unless you have a faulty chip which is very rare when it comes to CPU's.


----------



## i0n

Quote:



An overclocked processor can make a huge difference, just saying.


I think he means that it doesn't for gaming.

Games are GPU heavy. That extra 200 to 400Mhz isn't going to improve your gaming experience by much (+ 1 to 4 FPS). And to get that overcklock you need to invest $50 to buy a high end CPU cooler and who knows what else (fans, water blocks, etc). Big $. You are looking at $hundreds to watter cool your CPU and chipsets. If you're an enthusiast there is nothing wrong with it but it isn't a great bang for your buck if you want more FPS.

An extra $20 to $50 on the video card on the other hand can offer a tremendous boost in games without any CPU overcklocking. A $100 extra on the video card could in some cases easily double his FPS. He would never get anything like that from a CPU overcklock.

I don't understand why someone would spend $110 for the CPU, $150 for the video card and $300 for cooling so they can overclock it. I'd rather take that $300 and spend $100 of that to get a $200 CPU (X4 965BE) and the remaining $200 towards a $350 GPU. In the end I would have spent the same but I would have 2 to 3 fold the FPS in games comparably (with zero overckloking).


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


Show me a picture of your living room and I can teach you how to style that in such a way that you could. Sometimes it's just as easy as putting a vase and a one of those fabric covering dealies on it. "Camouflaged, baby." "Oh honey! Your interior decorating skills are as good as a homosexual's!" "Shut up, baby. I know it."

With the computer, you may just need to kill the lights and you could be in business.

But definitely consider getting it cooler sooner than later. Something that people seem to neglect are their harddrives. Those things getting hot = shorter life = death of data. Just make sure you check those SMART settings and see where it's sitting at. You don't want a toasty hdd just as much as you don't want a toasty cpu.









and there's always the option of water cooling once that becomes available. Put the reservoir outside of the enclosure so it actually gets cool, then just leave it all in there.

You could also do what peugotsystems did with their oil cooled setup. It's $500, but that thing ran cool and it was cool looking. Your wife would just have to let you have that in the living room. It's not only a cooling system but a work of art.


----------



## navit

Quote:



I think if I find the enclosure is costing me 5-10 degrees I'll consider a few after market cooling options sooner rather then later.


I know it did on mine, if you can deal the wife you will be good to go


----------



## i0n

The

$140 COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower

case he has is an excellent case. I doubt you could find a better case. At most you would have to change the fans. Like the other poster said, the back and top fans should be pushing air out. The side and front should push air in.

In fact, with such a giant side fan pushing air in, your NB/SB temps may drop.


----------



## ny_driver

Well I got mine today, immediately took off the NB/SB cooler, and both were making very good contact. I wish I never took it off because the integrity of the foam pad may have been jeopardized. I didn't have enough TIM to do those.

We shall see how it works tonight.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Well I got mine today, immediately took off the NB/SB cooler, and both were making very good contact. I wish I never took it off because the integrity of the foam pad may have been jeopardized. I didn't have enough TIM to do those.

We shall see how it works tonight.


Yea thats what really sucks about this problem, only 2 ways of checking. 1- hook everything only to find out its bad or 2- pull it off to find out everything was fine


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

I managed to get the NB down to 43c, just a tad bit more TIM helped, along with a quick refile on the standoffs (i did this previously which got them down to 48c)


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


I managed to get the NB down to 43c, just a tad bit more TIM helped, along with a quick refile on the standoffs (i did this previously which got them down to 48c)


Thats a nice drop







, what are your load temps now?


----------



## i0n

There it is again... the 48C idle. Spot on, as it should be.

About getting it down to 43C. Mine has dropped 2 to 3C on full load from 55 to 52-53 but it is still at 48C on idle. It seems the AS-5 is breaking in even tho the AS application is still relatively fresh (about 8 hours worth of tests).

Just curious, do you have a side case fan? Also, try to idle in the BIOS for 15 to 20min. It may climb higher than 43C. It climbs EXTREMELY slowly.

As it is, I am only getting half on full torture test than what Asus set as the shut off temp. So I think I'm OK.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0n* 
There it is again... the 48C idle. Spot on, as it should be.

About getting it down to 43C. Mine has dropped 2 to 3C on full load from 55 to 52-53 but it is still at 48C on idle. It seems the AS-5 is breaking in even tho the AS application is still relatively fresh (about 8 hours worth of tests).

Just curious, do you have a side case fan? Also, try to idle in the BIOS for 15 to 20min. It may climb higher than 43C. It climbs EXTREMELY slowly.

As it is, I am only getting half on full torture test than what Asus set as the shut off temp. So I think I'm OK.











Edit : you might consider filling out your system specs.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

No case fan, Running with out the case side however! Load temps are about 46c now, before they were 51c.

I still have to get my board RMA soon though. Two sticks in dual channel make the board not want to boot, it will only boot off single sticks or two sticks, but one in red and other in black.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Games are GPU heavy.


*Some* games are. Some are not.


----------



## logic_life

hey all.. I'm new here.. been searching around on the net about Crosshair IV which i am using at the moment but having problems.. cant seem to find any suggestions as to what is wrong.. heres my setup:

crosshair iv
amd 1090t
team elite ddr3 1333 2 x 2GB
ati hd5870
seasonic x750 power supply.

the problem started when my psu just stopped working after using it for 1 day. theres power going to the board since the Start and Reset button on the board lights up.. just that it wont turn on. So i brought it back to the place i got it, exchanged a new one.

And yesterday i installed back the newly replaced psu, system can turn on, but it will not show anything.. looking at the LEDs, it will blink at CPU and DRAM (back and forth), this is RAM on both the red slots.. thought it could be the RAM giving me problems, so i tried 1pc at a slot at a time.. didnt work.. so i tried both sticks on the black slots.. LED doesnt go back and forth like what happened earlier, but it just shows red on DRAM..

Can any of u guys tell me what is wrong?? or is there something wrong with my processor?? whole setup is not even 1 week old...

Would really appreciate u guys help! thanks in advance!


----------



## i0n

Well it sounds like your PSU died. I've had the same thing happen to me a week ago but with a diff board (an old sys). The lights light up but no play. The fixed PSU I got back works fine. I hope your PSU did not damage the board/cpu/ram/video. It may have.

Try the following.

Turn off PSU switch. 
Wait a bit.
Unplug from power.
Take out all RAM.
Take out CPU.
Inspect these for signs of damage (color & smell, pins, etc).
With flash light look for blown caps on mobo. 
Look for TIM on your mobo (short).
Make sure no loose screws are shorting your mobo.
Reseat CPU and Ram and HSF.
Take out battery.
Push power button on case to turn on PC. (repeat a few times)
Clear BIOS.
Put in battery.
Push the clear BIOS on the back of case.
Plug in power.
Let it rest for 30min to 1hr to discharge any static electricity if any from whatever. By plugging it in with a good ground in the wall, this will ground your PC.
Make sure all PSU cables are OK (24pin mobo plug + *8pin mobo plug* + PCIE + HSF).
Turn on PSU.
Turn on PC.

Work?

Also, I must say I never hear of "team elite ddr3". The ram may not be compatible with this mobo.


----------



## Squirrel

@logic_life: First off, if you wanna check whether your PSU died, try jump starting it. Take a paper clip or a piece of wire. Put it into the 24 pin connector, so that one end is where the green cable is (there is only one green cable) and the other one into the black one right next to it. Remember to unplug your psu first. Then plug it back in, if your PSU works, all your fans should start running etc

But since the DRAM led is solid, I would def say its the DRAM. My VGA light is solid and my video card is dead/bricked/w.e (and I can't RMA it since they dont have it in stock anymore). If you have any other ram that you can try, that would be your best bet to see whether it really is your ram or not.


----------



## logic_life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0n* 
Well it sounds like your PSU died. I've had the same thing happen to me a week ago but with a diff board (an old sys). The lights light up but no play. The fixed PSU I got back works fine. I hope your PSU did not damage the board/cpu/ram/video. It may have.

Try the following.

Turn off PSU switch.
Wait a bit.
Unplug from power.
Take out all RAM.
Take out CPU.
Inspect these for signs of damage (color & smell, pins, etc).
With flash light look for blown caps on mobo.
Look for TIM on your mobo (short).
Make sure no loose screws are shorting your mobo.
Reseat CPU and Ram and HSF.
Take out battery.
Push power button on case to turn on PC. (repeat a few times)
Clear BIOS.
Put in battery.
Push the clear BIOS on the back of case.
Plug in power.
Let it rest for 30min to 1hr to discharge any static electricity if any from whatever. By plugging it in with a good ground in the wall, this will ground your PC.
Make sure all PSU cables are OK (24pin mobo plug + *8pin mobo plug* + PCIE + HSF).
Turn on PSU.
Turn on PC.

Work?

thanks for the reply! anyways, in your list, i've done just about everything except clearing and removing battery... did not do it because wasnt sure if its BIOS related...

PSU replaced with a new one and all running all fan, all working like normal.. just that LED is blinking red on CPU as well as DRAM repeatedly until i turn the system off..

by the way i0n, heres the link to the RAM i am using..

http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgrou...id=2&pl2_id=47


----------



## i0n

Hmm... I don't see it in the Crosshair IV compatibility list. That doesn't mean it isn't. There is a mention of a "Team" model in the manual but that is a 1600Mhz version. RAM compatibility has been an issue on these new boards. The Crosshair IV seems to have the largest compatibility list but still... I've also read that the X4 965 pre C3 version CPU had RAM issues, that is why I got the new revision C3 CPU. I know this is not your CPU, the point is that it is perfectly possible that the RAM even if not defective is not compatible with your CPU or Mobo. Now they have the memory controller in the CPU.

According to this, your CPU has been supported by the mobo since BIOS 505. So it is not likely that to be the issue. Is there a chance that you got one with an earlier BIOS? I don't know... but doubt it. 
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...roduct=1&os=30

I would *guess* that it is a RAM compatibility issue. Try to get a refund and try some other brand like G.Skill or Corsair with a model listed in the mobo manual.


----------



## regles

My NB idles at 45C and SB at 40C with the ambient at 30C. This is with the computer working for over an hour and no fans pointing at it. Should get a lot cooler when the ambient goes back down to 23C.


----------



## logic_life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Hmm... I don't see it in the Crosshair IV compatibility list. That doesn't mean it isn't. There is a mention of a "Team" model in the manual but that is a 1600Mhz version. RAM compatibility has been an issue on these new boards. The Crosshair IV seems to have the largest compatibility list but still... I've also read that the X4 965 pre C3 version CPU had RAM issues, that is why I got the new revision C3 CPU. I know this is not your CPU, the point is that it is perfectly possible that the RAM even if not defective is not compatible with your CPU or Mobo. Now they have the memory controller in the CPU.

According to this, your CPU has been supported by the mobo since BIOS 505. So it is not likely that to be the issue. Is there a chance that you got one with an earlier BIOS? I don't know... but doubt it. 
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...roduct=1&os=30

I would *guess* that it is a RAM compatibility issue. Try to get a refund and try some other brand like G.Skill or Corsair with a model listed in the mobo manual.


actually i wanna know.. if the RAM is really choosy or having compatibility issues, will i be able to use the system before my psu decided to die? because i was able to use it.. just want to know..

have checked and mine comes with the latest BIOS available from Asus support site, which is 0801.


----------



## i0n

^^Nice temps.

Ambient at 30C? That is prob your mobo temp. Ambient means room temp and you don't read it the BIOS or in any software. You need to have a thermometer in the room or check your thermostat.


----------



## i0n

Well, if you are saying that before your PSU died you were able to "use" the system with that RAM then it is probably compatible.

Of course the question is, what does "use" mean?

(1) Were you able to boot into BIOS without issues?
(2) Did you run Memtest86+ and pass?
(3) Did you manage to install Windows and run it without issues?

If (2) is yes, then for sure your ram is good.
If (3) is yes, your ram is probably good.
If (1) is yes, then that doesn't mean it is compatible (it may or may not be) but if you were able to do that before and now you can't than I would have to *guess* that your RAM has been damaged. A computer repair shop should have a RAM tester and they should be able to test your ram for free or a very cheap fee. Takes 30seconds.


----------



## logic_life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Well, if you are saying that before your PSU died you were able to "use" the system with that RAM then it is probably compatible.

Of course the question is, what does "use" mean?

(1) Were you able to boot into BIOS without issues?
(2) Did you run Memtest86+ and pass?
(3) Did you manage to install Windows and run it without issues?

If (2) is yes, then for sure your ram is good.
If (3) is yes, your ram is probably good.
If (1) is yes, then that doesn't mean it is compatible (it may or may not be) but if you were able to do that before and now you can't than I would have to *guess* that your RAM has been damaged. A computer repair shop should have a RAM tester and they should be able to test your ram for free or a very cheap fee. Takes 30seconds.



yes to item 1 and 2.. working before replacing the psu.. ok! maybe will send the rams for a check up and see what to do from then on! thanks for d advise and help!


----------



## i0n

No problem. If you passed Memtest86+ there is no question about it, your ram is compatible. Chances are it was damaged. A 30second test at any decent repair shop can confirm this.


----------



## nwallman

Just as an update I did some more testing tonight.

*Idle Temps in Cabinet:*
Bios: 52c
PC Probe: 47c

*Idle Temps on Floor*
Bios: 48c
PC Probe: 43c

Surprised to see how much of a difference that made. 4 degree swing is quite a bit. Attached is a pic of it my cabinet. That will give you an idea of the clearance I have with my case. I guesstimate 2 inches on the side and 6 at the top. I'm also surprised to see a 5 degree variance on what PC probe reports compared to Bios.

Tonight I also went through the effort of taking the heatsink out and filing down my standoffs a bit more to see what I could do. Unfortunately afterwards it only saved me 1 degree. I am hoping that maybe that will be a few degrees in the next 72 hours as the AS5 cures a bit.

I can't see myself taking the heatsink off again to file it down further. Anymore and I fear I'll be pressing my luck and end up doing damage instead of good. I'm thinking that my NB just runs hotter then others and thats just part of the normal variance.

I was reading a number of pages back about some issue with the NB voltage with this board. I think the latest BIOS addressed that which I'm not using. I'm still on 0801 if I recall correctly. How would I know if I have that issue? And if I do could that contribute to my higher temperatures?


----------



## Ceadderman

PC Probe II reports that my NB temp is 45c. That's under Idle. I don't have enough progs open for it to affect my NB temp.









Too bad my 3rd RAM slot decided it should take the final solution rather than work with his Mates. What a waste of work to get under the heatsinks and apply fresh TIM only to have the RAM drop out. I hadn't even gotten to overclock it yet.







*sigh*

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Bull****. Don't let that guy waste your time. Your NB and SB temps seem just about right. It doesn't get better with this chip+this HS+AS-5. In fact if you waited longer in the BIOS your temps would have been a bit higher on the SB by a deg or two I suspect.

See my post a few pages back. It'll help you.

The people that report these low to mid 30's on the NB and SB don't know how to take the idle temp. The idle temp is a lot harder to take than the load temps. It isn't rocket science but it does require patience. Booting into BIOS and marking your temp after 30sec to 2min is not going to give you your TRUE idle temp. Your TRUE idle temps will be about 10 to 15degC higher than that and will be reached around the 15min mark in the BIOS! The NB and SB temps climb very slowly so a lot of people mark their temps way before the temps stabilize.

Your NB 48degC is spot on with myself and a few others that I've seen that actually know how to take temps.

That is normal. As long as that is TRUE idle, you're fine. The X4 and X6 AMD's in the 3.2 to 3.4Ghz range TRUE idle at around 37 to 42degC. That with a top of the line HSF. YOu should get about the same with the stock HSF. Interestingly tho, a top of the line HS will not let you go above 52degC under a full stress test (Prime95 blend). Therefore these CPU's with a high quality HSF work inthe range of 37 to 52degC.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


PC Probe II reports that my NB temp is 45c. That's under Idle. I don't have enough progs open for it to affect my NB temp.









Too bad my 3rd RAM slot decided it should take the final solution rather than work with his Mates. What a waste of work to get under the heatsinks and apply fresh TIM only to have the RAM drop out. I hadn't even gotten to overclock it yet.







*sigh*

~Ceadder










Not bad temps, but then again I just waste peoples time


----------



## Ceadderman

Time out...

...my post was not meant as a commentary about anyone. I'm just relating my temp(after checking and reseating the heatsink with fresh paste) and my issue. I know my RAM works with this board. All 8Gb identified and now that I'm down the 4Gb(until I get new board from newegg RMA) it's running stable even though I've got my timings set to 7-7-7-20. I had it set at 6 across the spectrum prior to RAM slot caving and 20 final. But since I'm running 4Gb, I didn't feel like thrashing my quad channel pair w/o their compadres.

I'm sorry you felt I was picking on you. That couldn't be further from the truth.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Not bad temps, but then again I just waste peoples time


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Time out...

...my post was not meant as a commentary about anyone. I'm just relating my temp(after checking and reseating the heatsink with fresh paste) and my issue. I know my RAM works with this board. All 8Gb identified and now that I'm down the 4Gb(until I get new board from newegg RMA) it's running stable even though I've got my timings set to 7-7-7-20. I had it set at 6 across the spectrum prior to RAM slot caving and 20 final. But since I'm running 4Gb, I didn't feel like thrashing my quad channel pair w/o their compadres.

I'm sorry you felt I was picking on you. That couldn't be further from the truth.









~Ceadder










I know it wasnt toward me Ceadder, I had just woke up when I put that post in and it was stupid of me and in bad taste







sometimes I need to just shut up. That sucks about your ram slots.
Hope your next board is better.
45c is good but IMO with your case I think you can get better, if you wanted to, although you are well within spec with what you have now, what kind of load temps are you getting? also when do you plan on getting your new mobo?

For those you have been waiting its back on sale :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-13131644-L05B


----------



## Mallas

Hi there,

I just became the proud owner of a Asus CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA.

I still have my M3A79-T Deluxe in the case, but plan on getting the new system together this weekend.

I have had nothing but trouble trying to get my CPU to 4GHz, but although the MB should support it, it just wont take it and heat is not the problem.

Anyway I am very happy I bought this new MB and can't wait to start squeezing every last drop of power out of it.


----------



## ny_driver

Well.....that was fun while it lasted.







less than 24 hours yeeehaaaaa I didn't even get to try overclocking.

Was working fine this morning, then I shut down to take out one of the video cards and it won't power up any more. The lights on the buttons light up, but the start button doesn't do anything and neither does the power switch. I tried reset the cmos a couple times. No dice. The psu still works.........I disconnected the motherboard and HD and hotwired it, and my pump and lights are going.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## navit

Sorry to hear that, looks like rma time is all I can suggest.
Man that just sucks


----------



## ny_driver

ASUS says it could take 7-10 days and I may get a refurbished motherboard back.









They told me to contact the reseller, and now nextwarehouse is contacting ASUS and calling me back. I told them I want a new one like tomorrow.


----------



## navit

AS it should be, wanting one next day, 7-10 days and not get a new one, thats just not right
Hopefully the place you bought it from will take care of you.


----------



## ny_driver

Weird...now it's working. All I did was disconnect the power switch and the stupid speaker tech support had me install. Now it works fine.







I just shut down and hit the start button....whew....I need a new case though so I can reach the buttons with dual graphics cards installed properly.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Weird...now it's working. All I did was disconnect the power switch and the stupid speaker tech support had me install. Now it works fine.







I just shut down and hit the start button....whew....I need a new case though so I can reach the buttons with dual graphics cards installed properly.


Scary huh?, looks like you dogded a bullet this time


----------



## Phobos223

Anyone find the EK block for sale yet (and in stock)???

Performance PCs said it would be 2 more weeks!







If anyone finds it please PM me so I can grab one!


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

This is the Email that i got from Eddy.

Hi!

The Block will be ready on Wednesday.

Best regards, Eddy

so im not sure if it is being delayed or what.


----------



## regles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


^^Nice temps.

Ambient at 30C? That is prob your mobo temp. Ambient means room temp and you don't read it the BIOS or in any software. You need to have a thermometer in the room or check your thermostat.


It's my ambient. Had a thermometer in the room. The motherboard temp is 38 C


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I received an e-mail from Eddy a short while ago stating that it would be available 100% through the end of the week. I checked their website & it's still not available to purchase. Trying to buy it tells you it's out of stock.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I received an e-mail from Eddy a short while ago stating that it would be available 100% through the end of the week. I checked their website & it's still not available to purchase. Trying to buy it tells you it's out of stock.


I'm still disapointed thats its not black and red would of looked sick


----------



## ny_driver

Is the EZ Flash utility really safe to use on this modern board? I need to get my BIOS up to date before I begin overclocking.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Is the EZ Flash utility really safe to use on this motherboard? I need to get my BIOS up to date before I begin overclocking.










Yes, its fine i've used it about 7 times already


----------



## i0n

Quote:



nwallman:
Idle Temps in Cabinet:
*Bios*: 52c
*PC Probe:* 47c

I'm also surprised to see a 5 degree variance on what *PC probe reports compared to Bios.*


Thanks for your comparison info.









Your temps looks OK. Such a small veriance from myself and the others +-4C is mostly due to airflow in case and ambient temps. This is because the NB/SB is pasively cooled. I think your TIM application & contact is probably very good.

Did you make sure that your side fan is pushing air in and that your top fan is pushing air out of the case?

I should also add that once I heat up the NB and get it to 55C, it only cools down to 52C. Such is the nature of passive cooling. It may have dropped down to 48C (My TRUE idle in BIOS) in time but I only have so much patience. Naturally when you're running the PC your temps will vary between the TRUE idle and your MAX. I have a feeling you can't really push your NB much past 55C which is great. Very safe temp.

Quote:



Ceadderman:
PC Probe II reports that my NB temp is 45c. That's under Idle.

Too bad my 3rd RAM slot decided it should take the final solution rather than work with his Mates.


PC Probe does not seem to be accurate based on nwallman's post. It under reports temps by 5C... or so it would seem. I don't have PC probe installed and I don't intend to install it so I can't confirm this but I'm not suprised. Some apps under reports temps by as much as 10C compared to BIOS.

With this in mind, your temps adjusted for 5C PC probe under reporting are probably (50C) and this would put your temps just between mine (48) and nwallman's (52). So... just right.

Quote:



regles:
It's my ambient. Had a thermometer in the room. The motherboard temp is 38 C


That's a very hot room. Are you using the BIOS to take your temps or some software? Something seems off... Do you have some fan pointing at the cooler? Do you have a case side fan blowing air in?

Quote:



ny_driver:
Is the EZ Flash utility really safe to use on this modern board? I need to get my BIOS up to date...


Works great.


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Your temps looks OK. Such a small veriance from myself and the others +-4C is mostly due to airflow in case and ambient temps. This is because the NB/SB is pasively cooled. I think your TIM application & contact is probably very good.


This is good to know. That was my biggest fear. This is my first PC build (hence the system name "Virgin") so every time I have to take the thing apart its a stressful experience.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Did you make sure that your side fan is pushing air in and that your top fan is pushing air out of the case?


Yes, this is working properly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


I have a feeling you can't really push your NB much past 55C which is great. Very safe temp.


I ran Prime95 for 15 minutes and saw my NB temps only rise to 52c according to PC Probe. So if you add the 5 degree difference between Probe and my Mobo I'm looking at NB running at 57c under load. That was good news to see last night. That way I can still do some over clocking and come in under the recommended 65c safe temp. Also I'm hoping that might drop a couple more degrees as my TIM cures fully.


----------



## ny_driver

Who knows what page the 0905 bios link is on? Actually what is the best BIOS?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Who knows what page the 0905 bios link is on? Actually what is the best BIOS?

you mean 0903?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9575404


----------



## ny_driver

I just downloaded 0905


----------



## off1ine

beta 0905 from bingo13? LINK


----------



## crabster

Just got my ass around to take some pictures of my computer. So I guess I'd like to join the club, or something.









I had the cooler\
b problem. Dismounted it, added some Noctua TIM. Broke one of the SB standoffs, lol. Anyway, it still holds in place, and it's cooler now so it's all good, I suppose.

Attachment 161179
Attachment 161180
Attachment 161181
Attachment 161182


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I will post once I find out what is going on with the sale of the blocks. The website still says no stock.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Im using 905 bios, it allowed me to finally unlock my BE550 into a quad again


----------



## Ceadderman

I would answer your questions but...













~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I know it wasnt toward me Ceadder, I had just woke up when I put that post in and it was stupid of me and in bad taste







sometimes I need to just shut up. That sucks about your ram slots.
Hope your next board is better.
45c is good but IMO with your case I think you can get better, if you wanted to, although you are well within spec with what you have now, what kind of load temps are you getting? also when do you plan on getting your new mobo?

For those you have been waiting its back on sale :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-13131644-L05B


----------



## ny_driver

I guess I definitely don't have a NB issue......idling at 32c NB/27c SB/22c CPU @ 2800MHz(according to PCProbeII). I added 1 80mm fan blowing on the NB and upper cooler, it's my only fan.







It's actually blowing on the memory, too. SWEET!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I guess I definitely don't have a NB issue......idling at 32c NB/27c SB/22c CPU @ 2800MHz(according to PCProbeII). I added 1 80mm fan blowing on the NB and upper cooler, it's my only fan.







It's actually blowing on the memory, too. SWEET!


Those Idle temps are fine tbh

-Foxy

Edit nvm I read your post fully now and seen It says DON'T have an issue not DO


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I would answer your questions but...






~Ceadder










Yea I saw that


----------



## ny_driver

Haven't tried any testing yet, but I turned the bus speed up to 260 so I'm at 3652MHz with NB frequency of 2087MHz and the Core Voltage says it's at 1.452v and I didn't adjust that.

I'm confused about the memory though...says DRAM frequency 521.7MHz FSB : DRAM 1:2 6-6-6-18-20-1T....I should read more.

EDIT: just noticed I was in the wrong forum sort-of, but anyways only hitting 36c CPU and 35c NB running prime95


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Haven't tried any testing yet, but I turned the bus speed up to 260 so I'm at 3652MHz with NB frequency of 2087MHz and the Core Voltage says it's at 1.452v and I didn't adjust that.

I'm confused about the memory though...says DRAM frequency 521.7MHz FSB : DRAM 1:2 6-6-6-18-20-1T....I should read more.

260x2=520 is right for your memory at 1:2 you need to adjust your memory clock manually should be able to select something higher under memory speed...im at stock settings at 200fsb but my memory is set to 1:4 or 800 x2-1600mhz

This might not make sense Im tired^^^^^^^


----------



## ny_driver

Actually that made some sense, thanks.







I just have to figure out a few things.

EDIT: hey what is supposed to heat up the NB? Mine isn't breaking 35c running prime95. I am going to d/l BurnTest.

I got 4GHz

Now I'll run prime some more and d/l Burn Test.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Actually that made some sense, thanks.







I just have to figure out a few things.

EDIT: hey what is supposed to heat up the NB? Mine isn't breaking 35c running prime95. I am going to d/l BurnTest.

you previously said your NB frequency is at 2087MHz that is a very mild overclock try 2800mhz+ and a bit more voltage the temp. will soon rise


----------



## ny_driver

I definitely plan to turn everything up, I guess I'm just *****-footing around here @ 4017MHz.









I just don't know what to adjust yet...only got it yesterday.
I'm all ears except for the rest of my body









I'll try selecting a higher NB frequency after a few hours of prime (just because I hate prime and I feel like I'm winning when it's not crashing my cpu.).

EDIT: NB @ 2587MHz-still 35c at idle...will post load temps in awhile.


----------



## Squirrel

For some reason my NB and SB are both idling at only 40 C now. Before I started watercooling my CPU, they were both idling at 50 C...hmmm.


----------



## ny_driver

Mine are running 39/32 NB/SB running prime blend. I'm pretty pleased. I have been running my A/C all afternoon, but I'm still in shorts & T-shirt.


----------



## godofdeath

well i just blew a ton of money on the egg for this lol


----------



## ny_driver

I bet you'll like it!







All my components seem to be getting along nicely.


----------



## godofdeath

i hope so im going to be starting off with a sempron 140 and see if it unlocks, if it does i might just stick with that til bulldozer, unless i really get the itch to run boinc then i might get the hex core


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i hope so im going to be starting off with a sempron 140 and see if it unlocks, if it does i might just stick with that til bulldozer, unless i really get the itch to run boinc then i might get the hex core


I'm sure a quad is plenty. I should have saved a few bucks and gotten a 965 BE, but this thing overclocks great. 2.8 stock @ 4.02GHz running prime blend now. I overclocked it in 3 increments...stock to 3.3 to 3.65 to 4.02. I ran prime for an hour each, but I'm going to run it all night at 4.02.


----------



## godofdeath

the more cores were more or less to just boinc or [email protected]
need the sempron to update the bios first lol


----------



## i0n

You said you put an 80mm fan on the NB. How? Could you snap a pic? I'm just curious because I've been thinking about it but don't see how I can do it. I don't want to cut a hole in my lianli case on the side.


----------



## ny_driver

I just wired it through some small holes.


----------



## godofdeath

were all the right angle sata connectors on the board SATA 6gbps? and only 1 was old sata 3gbps right?


----------



## SgtHawker

Ambient 21Â°C
idle CPU 37Â°C, NB 49Â°C, SB 46Â°C.
Prime 95 2 hrs CPU 48Â°C, NB 53Â°C, SB 49Â°C.
All stock speeds so far.

How does this sound?


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah, but you can plug straights in to the 6GBps. I plugged the straight end of my SATA cable in there.

My only complaint so far is that when I have 2 video cards installed in the recommended 16x slots(1 & 3), I cannot reach the buttons on the bottom of the board. I'm either going to get a tech bench or a much better single card eventually. EDIT: or maybe just get a case where the PSU is on the bottom.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


were all the right angle sata connectors on the board SATA 6gbps? and only 1 was old sata 3gbps right?


Yes and no. Right angle red SATA are 6Gbps on the AMD SB850, the vertical black _and rear eSATA_ are SATA 3Gbps on the JMicron controller.


----------



## godofdeath

alright cool thanks

i thought the buttons were pretty big on the bottom of the board?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nothing should heat up your NB. You're running 1055 and it runs cooler than say a 955 or 965 BE. I think that it's temps are rated +/- 5c< less.









Check with the 10** OC gang in the OC thread.









PSU would be better up top with this Board for XFire'd cards. Not much room to maneuver with a PSU *and* another GPU creating a hallway there.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Actually that made some sense, thanks.







I just have to figure out a few things.

EDIT: hey what is supposed to heat up the NB? Mine isn't breaking 35c running prime95. I am going to d/l BurnTest.

I got 4GHz

Now I'll run prime some more and d/l Burn Test.


----------



## off1ine

Looks like beta 0905 got the green light, has been released on public bios site tonight!


----------



## madmanmostafa

I thought I'd post a pic of my computer fully built.









One thing that's been bothering me if any of you could answer. With PC Probe, when I leave my computer at the locked welcome screen. Like you press [Windows]+L, anyway; before it never caused my computer to get hot.

When I do it now, normally the CPU is about 30, if I leave it on there for long enough, I come back with it at 50ish. Pretty annoying. I wonder if it's turning the fans off or something. While I'd normally use Speedfan to record the logs, I don't seem to have anything like that to do the same thing.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Looks like beta 0905 got the green light, has been released on public bios site tonight!


Sweet! I notice they are bigger than the previos version too, I wonder what changed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Knowing my luck, they updated the Memory compatibility list and addressed my 3rd slot issue. It figures that this would happen as I sent my Board out today.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Sweet! I notice they are bigger than the previos version too, I wonder what changed.


----------



## supra_rz

oh my god i think i would better have bought a ud5 board instead of this one , my crosshair iv is coming next week and reading continuously this topic i regret buying it


----------



## Rian

Found my camera cable =D.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's not as bad as this thread makes it look. First of all the Board is new. You can't even buy a 1st generation production model that is perfect in any showroom. It's never going to happen no matter the product.

So here is the thing that is the biggest issue.

NB overheating. This is fixable even if you don't have the problem. You separate the heatsinks (not a voidable offense of the warranty), inspect the TIM for coverage. Good coverage means you cut the impression out of the old TIM and applya GOOD fresh TIM in the exposed mold. Don't use too much. anything more than a quarter grain of rice is too much. You want something smaller than a wasabi pea. Mate it back up and your temps should be fine with no issues.

Now if there is NO coverage on the NB(or SB) then you just need to take a bit of the standoffs down using a decent grit of sand paper using one of the SB standoffs to compare it to. Then you keep the old TIM onboard to find that sweet spot. Once you've gotten there do as above and use fresh TIM to seat the sinks.

Viola problem is basically solved. There have been other issues too, but this is pretty much all BIOS related at this point.

I RMA'd my Board because I had my 3rd RAM slot drop out. This could easily be a BIOS issue in that I was running the 1st 2 slots in succession with on other RAM onboard. Logically you're not supposed to be able to do this. I may have prematurely RMA'd the board. It cost me $11 to ship it back to Whittier, CA. and then 2 weeks wait time. They may just return it to me saying nothing was wrong with it. But I didn't want to take that chance since 30 days is a slim margin for error to get a NEW Board. I paid for a new board I want a new board. I accept that I may just get mine back. Which is fine with me since I know that the NB issue is not on that Board.









Don't sweat the small stuff after the NB issue. It's pretty simple to DL the BIOS update that you may require. And just as simple to DL the old one off the disc if the latest doesn't address any issue you may have.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


oh my god i think i would better have bought a ud5 board instead of this one , my crosshair iv is coming next week and reading continuously this topic i regret buying it


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
It's not as bad as this thread makes it look. First of all the Board is new. You can't even buy a 1st generation production model that is perfect in any showroom. It's never going to happen no matter the product.

So here is the thing that is the biggest issue.

NB overheating. This is fixable even if you don't have the problem. You separate the heatsinks (not a voidable offense of the warranty), inspect the TIM for coverage. Good coverage means you cut the impression out of the old TIM and applya GOOD fresh TIM in the exposed mold. Don't use too much. anything more than a quarter grain of rice is too much. You want something smaller than a wasabi pea. Mate it back up and your temps should be fine with no issues.

Now if there is NO coverage on the NB(or SB) then you just need to take a bit of the standoffs down using a decent grit of sand paper using one of the SB standoffs to compare it to. Then you keep the old TIM onboard to find that sweet spot. Once you've gotten there do as above and use fresh TIM to seat the sinks.

Viola problem is basically solved. There have been other issues too, but this is pretty much all BIOS related at this point.

I RMA'd my Board because I had my 3rd RAM slot drop out. This could easily be a BIOS issue in that I was running the 1st 2 slots in succession with on other RAM onboard. Logically you're not supposed to be able to do this. I may have prematurely RMA'd the board. It cost me $11 to ship it back to Whittier, CA. and then 2 weeks wait time. They may just return it to me saying nothing was wrong with it. But I didn't want to take that chance since 30 days is a slim margin for error to get a NEW Board. I paid for a new board I want a new board. I accept that I may just get mine back. Which is fine with me since I know that the NB issue is not on that Board.









Don't sweat the small stuff after the NB issue. It's pretty simple to DL the BIOS update that you may require. And just as simple to DL the old one off the disc if the latest doesn't address any issue you may have.









~Ceadder










unfortunately i got it used . hope i get the warranty and the rest and wont have the issue , this is my first build .


----------



## ny_driver

OK [email protected]'D, please add me to the official list. I'm up and running, 8 hours prime blend stable and cool @ 4+GHz.









EDIT: in case you are curious.....

FSB/Multi: 287/14
CPU speed: 4017MHz
NB speed: 2582.7
CPU voltage: 1.452
CPU/NB voltage: 1.11
RAM speed/timings/voltage: 1148MHz/ 6-6-6-18-20-1T/ 1.51v

I did run the A/C all night while testing, but why not it's conveniently right there.







You can see it right behind the computer ~3 feet away in picture 3.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
OK [email protected]'D, please add me to the official list. I'm up and running, 8 hours prime blend stable and cool @ 4+GHz.









Now those are some sweet temps!!


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


unfortunately i got it used . hope i get the warranty and the rest and wont have the issue , this is my first build .


You shouldnt have a problem, I dont remember sending proof of purchase when I did my CH4 RMA a few weeks ago. I got sent a brand new box as bought new from store so you might come out pretty good in the deal considering you bought used.


----------



## nwallman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
OK [email protected]'D, please add me to the official list. I'm up and running, 8 hours prime blend stable and cool @ 4+GHz.









EDIT: in case you are curious.....

FSB/Multi: 287/14
CPU speed: 4017MHz
NB speed: 2582.7
CPU voltage: 1.452
CPU/NB voltage: 1.11
RAM speed/timings/voltage: 1148MHz/ 6-6-6-18-20-1T/ 1.51v

I did run the A/C all night while testing, but why not it's conveniently right there.







You can see it right behind the computer ~3 feet away in picture 3.


Keep in mind on my machine there is about a 5-6 degree difference between what PC Probe reports and what the Bios reports. Having said that you still have stellar temps.

Looking at your setup I can see why maybe yours operates at such a lower temp then mine:

1.) Your CPU is water cooled meaning its not giving of near the same heat mine is and obviously the CPU sits right next to the NB.

2.) I have the dual GPU HD5970 also sitting right next my NB which could also be radiating a bit more heat.

3.) Finally operating with yours sitting out in the open with the lid removed like that will also contribute to the cooler temps.

I'm thinking if you add those up it probably amounts to about 8-10 degrees difference. Even with that you're board operates at a very cool temps. Thats impressive.


----------



## ny_driver

I have 1 80mm fan blowing on NB area, and running prime for an hour with A/C off for 3 hours prior, I was getting 55c on the cpu and 48c on the NB. Works pretty good. Idling at 32c cpu, 42c NB, 36c SB @ 4GHz.


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa*


One thing that's been bothering me if any of you could answer. With PC Probe, when I leave my computer at the locked welcome screen. Like you press [Windows]+L, anyway; before it never caused my computer to get hot.

When I do it now, normally the CPU is about 30, if I leave it on there for long enough, I come back with it at 50ish. Pretty annoying. I wonder if it's turning the fans off or something. While I'd normally use Speedfan to record the logs, I don't seem to have anything like that to do the same thing.

What do you guys think?


I haven't seen that behavior. That is strange. You mention PC Probe, does that mean you're not getting that behavior when PC Probe is not turned off?


----------



## madmanmostafa

Ahh a response. Thank you nwallman. I wasn't sure anyone saw it.

I imagine the behavior is the same regardless. It's just that with PC Probe on, it actually reports numbers.

Another odd thing that happens is, well knowing how the system automatically turns the monitor off after 15 minutes, the entire system now wants to go off after 15 minutes. Even while watching a movie. So without activity from the mouse or keyboard, the screen shuts off, the audio shuts off, and I have to shake the mouse or press the keyboard and wait for it to reactivate.

This same effect happens when I'm playing a game that uses a controller. I think I have an idea of what it may be, but it's pretty annoying right now.

Side notes, I'm using the 0905 bios. The system has cool n quiet enabled with all of those power saving features. I think the reason why it's all turning off like that has to do with that EPU deal. Something about "Preparing the system for S5 when inactive" or something. I think it's assuming the system inactive while it obviously is not. Similar to when I leave the computer idling while playing music, and after some time, all the audio stops and I have to again move the mouse.

I'm going to disable that epu thing right now and run a test, but hopefully I can figure out why it's getting so hot at the welcome screen.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa* 
Ahh a response. Thank you nwallman. I wasn't sure anyone saw it.

I imagine the behavior is the same regardless. It's just that with PC Probe on, it actually reports numbers.

Another odd thing that happens is, well knowing how the system automatically turns the monitor off after 15 minutes, the entire system now wants to go off after 15 minutes. Even while watching a movie. So without activity from the mouse or keyboard, the screen shuts off, the audio shuts off, and I have to shake the mouse or press the keyboard and wait for it to reactivate.

This same effect happens when I'm playing a game that uses a controller. I think I have an idea of what it may be, but it's pretty annoying right now.

Side notes, I'm using the 0905 bios. The system has cool n quiet enabled with all of those power saving features. I think the reason why it's all turning off like that has to do with that EPU deal. Something about "Preparing the system for S5 when inactive" or something. I think it's assuming the system inactive while it obviously is not. Similar to when I leave the computer idling while playing music, and after some time, all the audio stops and I have to again move the mouse.

I'm going to disable that epu thing right now and run a test, but hopefully I can figure out why it's getting so hot at the welcome screen.

Did you check your power options in the control panel? There are two options, 1) when the screen should turn off and 2) when the computer starts sleeping. Perhaps the 2nd options is set to 15 minutes as well. And usually by moving the mouse etc you wake it up again.

Also, disabling C'n'Q is generally a good idea.


----------



## i0n

Thanks for the 80mm fan pic.









To the sad dude, don't fret. This mobo has probs with 2 screws. It has everything else going for it.

Can someone explain clearly what this RAM issue they are having is? I only have 2 sticks, both in red slot and I can run @1600Mhz 7-7-7 at stock 1.6V. I choose to run at 8-8-8 just for extra safety.

I think the manual did imply that only the red slots can overcklock. Sounds like if you put ram in all 4 slots it may not support running it at more than 1333 but you can use tight timings if your ram supports it. 1600Mhz is an overcklock on AMD.

I don't fully understand this NB speed thing. What is the default speed? 2000Mhz?

2 madmanmostafa:
In win 7, make a new power saving plan and set that plan to be used. Also, like it was said before, turn off the cool'n'quiet and all the other power saving features off in BIOS.


----------



## madmanmostafa

I checked the control panel and all I have it do is shut the screen off after 15 minutes. One thing that bothers me is that before, I could watch a movie for the complete 2 hours of whatever length, and it never wanted to shut off on me. It's only on this build. Also, the computer is set to never go into standby when plugged in. Only when on battery (UPS).

I probably just need to format windows or something. I just disabled EuP so I'll get back to you regarding that.

I also enabled cool n quiet because, well, I want this thing to be as quiet as possible right now. Partly why I picked the parts I did. I may go disable later if I don't see any actual benefit on my electric bill. Partly why I did that undervoltage thing. I doubt there are any huge benefits immediately, but hey, we'll see. If nothing, it's all going back up to normal.

Aside from those annoying flaws, the computer runs pretty solidly. It's just that overheating while at the welcome screen and it wanting to turn off all of the hardware to save power. There's really no need to shut off the audio in my opinion. It's just more annoying than anything else.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0n* 
Thanks for the 80mm fan pic.









To the sad dude, don't fret. This mobo has probs with 2 screws. It has everything else going for it.

Can someone explain clearly what this RAM issue they are having is? I only have 2 sticks, both in red slot and I can run @1600Mhz 7-7-7 at stock 1.6V. I choose to run at 8-8-8 just for extra safety.

I think the manual did imply that only the red slots can overcklock. Sounds like if you put ram in all 4 slots it may not support running it at more than 1333 but you can use tight timings if your ram supports it. 1600Mhz is an overcklock on AMD.

I don't fully understand this NB speed thing. What is the default speed? 2000Mhz?

2 madmanmostafa:
In win 7, make a new power saving plan and set that plan to be used. Also, like it was said before, turn off the cool'n'quiet and all the other power saving features off in BIOS.

There was a guide somewhere that explained the performance differences for the Phenom II's with the NB overclocked and at stock. Not sure about the thread name anymore, but I saw it in someone's signature. Perhaps I'll search for it later. Here is a different link I found: http://www.overclockers.com/the-impo...the-phenom-ii/


----------



## i0n

This is just my personal opinion. I don't trust those power saving features at all. I don't see how they could possibly work right. If your fans are loud, you need a better case/fans. A lot of holes in the case = more noise. The thing is that if the fans are throttled down/turned off at certain times...you will have such heat issues. The best way to solve this is to have good fans that spin at a good speed constantly. Again, this is just my opinion. I never gave those power saving features a chance to prove me wrong.

I turned all that off in BIOS and Windows. I set everything manually to a set value in the BIOS. My PC is 100% silent. 4 120mm fans @ 1,300 rpms. I absolutely can't hear it running.


----------



## madmanmostafa

I have pretty good hearing and it's pretty silent here regardless. I have all my fans throttled down to about 700rpms. Otherwise they run at about 1000-1500. You can hear quite a bit of air moving rather than it being nearly completely silent. At 700, it's barely audible. With music or the window open, the computer is inaudible by comparison.

And as far as getting quiet fans/case, I do have quiet fans and a very quiet case.

Something nice about these fans is that they're all 3 pin fans. So I just plug them directly into the board. Which is how I can easily change the speeds and what not.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to say that I have Yate Loon High Speed Silents' in my case. The 140mm alone has a RPM rating of 2200. The 120mm fans(3) have a 2000 RPM rating. When I first hooked everything up and to the board the fans worked as normal. Pretty loud considering the case I run is a 932. But once that CnQ kicked in they slowed exponentially and were quieted pretty well...

...until I went into the BIOS and started adjusting RPMs' and Temps. Then they went right back up. Having it on however, I doubt one would see a significant increase in energy savings. I bet if I were to have a fan controller(with a 30v rating per channel) onboard I could probably get all my fans onto 2 channels. 4x 230mm CM stockers, 1x 140mm, 3x 120mm. The Corsair fan(H50) was turned into a cheap shroud to focus the output onto the Rad. So anyway the quiet feature does work. It's indeed noticeable too since I had to RMA the board (maybe/maybe not necessary) and am running a Micro ATX with 2 fan ports and now have only 2 of my Yates plugged in, one at board and one at PSU molex connector. They're loud again.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


This is just my personal opinion. I don't trust those power saving features at all. I don't see how they could possibly work right. If your fans are loud, you need a better case/fans. A lot of holes in the case = more noise. The thing is that if the fans are throttled down/turned off at certain times...you will have such heat issues. The best way to solve this is to have good fans that spin at a good speed constantly. Again, this is just my opinion. I never gave those power saving features a chance to prove me wrong.

I turned all that off in BIOS and Windows. I set everything manually to a set value in the BIOS. My PC is 100% silent. 4 120mm fans @ 1,300 rpms. I absolutely can't hear it running.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Ah, thanks for agreeing with me, Ceadderman.

So the problem just happened again. Even with EuP Disabled. I was playing Guitar Hero and it did that thing. So the screen and audio turn off, then the screen flickers and eventually shows the desktop. I have PC Probe running so I could see the temps and fan speeds.

All my temps went up, as it would when playing a game, but 2 of my fans turned off completely and 1 slowed down too much to report even being on. So PC Probe said 3 fans were off. I'm going to disable EPU in windows as well and have it run at High Performance instead of balanced to see if that removes the issue.

Edit: Sidenote, if any of you run that EPU software, which I doubt you do, but if you do, there's a typo. Under Settings and Fan Control, it says "Quite" instead of Quiet.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Oh yes, it has to do with that EPU software. I set it to turn the monitor off after 1 minute and everything happened exactly how it does after the normal deal. Fans turned off, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think most of us never ran it. I know I didn't cause I'm constantly at my system. If I want power savings I can just turn off my system at the source.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmanmostafa* 
Oh yes, it has to do with that EPU software. I set it to turn the monitor off after 1 minute and everything happened exactly how it does after the normal deal. Fans turned off, etc.


----------



## madmanmostafa

Well the lesson here is that ASUS can't make software. Just motherboards. Even PC probe isn't without its flaws. Disabled it and the system runs as normal. The screen doesn't shut off even after 1 minute when set in Windows, but it's okay. I'll just manually turn the screen off from now on.

Also, the welcome screen problem was related to this. It was because everything turned off that the computer heated up pretty badly. Badly compared to how it is when all the fans are running as intended.


----------



## Seeing Red

Hey guys, I just got this mobo from an openbox deal. Is there anything I should check right off the bat before I start it up? The NB heatsink apears to be touching.

Also where could I pick up a spare I/O plate since it appears it never came with one? I know I don't need one, but it would be nice to have.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## crabster

I suppose ebay would be the easiest place to find one, although since it's a relatively new mobo, it won't be super easy to find one I guess..

As for checking things, try all Ram slots and check temps in bios at once.


----------



## Ceadderman

You could always try tech support for the I/O panel. The worst they can do is say no. Just tell them yours never came with the I/O panel. I bet they send you one and chalk it up to forgotten at packaging line.









www.asus.com

Considering how ASUS prides themselves on customer satisfaction, I doubt they roundfile your request.

I had to RMA a drive recently. $26 is cheap enough to replace w/o warranty satisfaction. Paid $9 shipping($1 for sig request) to ship it to Fremont, CA. I had it or another of like quality(could be new for all I know) in less than 8 working days from shipping to receiving. I've called about BIOS's before and they've filled the request like NOW as well too.

So I would try them before trying something like eBay. Give it a shot.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


Hey guys, I just got this mobo from an openbox deal. Is there anything I should check right off the bat before I start it up? The NB heatsink apears to be touching.

*Also where could I pick up a spare I/O plate since it appears it never came with one? I know I don't need one, but it would be nice to have.*

Thanx in advance.


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


I think the manual did imply that only the red slots can overcklock. Sounds like if you put ram in all 4 slots it may not support running it at more than 1333 but you can use tight timings if your ram supports it. 1600Mhz is an overcklock on AMD.


Can someone confirm/deny this?

I see the manual reads:

"We recommend that you install the memory modules from the red slot for better overclocking capability".

So they don't say the black modules don't support overclocking only the red are better. That is strange...


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Anybody had experience with this ram + the Crosshair IV? - good experience?
link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...ef=oss_product

1333mhz 7-7-7-20 1.7v


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
Hey guys, I just got this mobo from an openbox deal. Is there anything I should check right off the bat before I start it up? The NB heatsink apears to be touching.

Also where could I pick up a spare I/O plate since it appears it never came with one? I know I don't need one, but it would be nice to have.

Thanx in advance.

I have a spare I/O plate you can have. Got double everything from an RMA.
PM me you address and I will ship it to ya.


----------



## Seeing Red

Okay thx guys. I'll contact customer service and see about getting a new I/O plate. The RAM issue shouldn't be a problem since I run mine at 1333MHz anyways.

I hope to start it up tonight to check everything out. I'm changing out a majority of my wcing loop so I won't be able to oc for a bit.

Edit: I can't pass on Naturecannon's offer.


----------



## i0n

Quote:

I see the manual reads:

"We recommend that you install the memory modules from the red slot for better overclocking capability".

So they don't say the black modules don't support overclocking only the red are better. That is strange...
That is what I was referring to. Strange indeed.

I think only Intel boards officially support RAM over 1333. That's probably why on AMD board specs you always see "(OC)" next to the 1600 and above.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ewwwww blue an white on a black and Red MoBo.









Now to answer your question...

This is the RAM that I run (when my MoBo is working properly anyway), CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 

Stock timings are in my sig unless I changed it to reflect the 6-6-6-20 I had set them to. They come with a cooler as well that works fine with this board. I would set the cooler on both ends of the towers though. Because if you put them in the gaps left clear by the latchless design you could put too much pressure on them and fudge the contacts imho. The clips should fit this MoBo just fine.









If you need vid proof of my setup using all 4 chips and the cooler check my vids I have one vid no talking showing my H50less setup.









*Edit* Yup the updated timings were added to my sig. I think that you could even get them tighter to 18 on the back end but I didn't try that until I was already down to 4Gb of RAM. All that happened was the BSoD warning popped up a few times til I figured out what the issue was and backed it up to 20 at the back end.


















~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~*


Anybody had experience with this ram + the Crosshair IV? - good experience?
link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...ef=oss_product

1333mhz 7-7-7-20 1.7v


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ewwwww blue an white on a black and Red MoBo.









Now to answer your question...

This is the RAM that I run (when my MoBo is working properly anyway), CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 

Stock timings are in my sig unless I changed it to reflect the 6-6-6-20 I had set them to. They come with a cooler as well that works fine with this board. I would set the cooler on both ends of the towers though. Because if you put them in the gaps left clear by the latchless design you could put too much pressure on them and fudge the contacts imho. The clips should fit this MoBo just fine.









If you need vid proof of my setup using all 4 chips and the cooler check my vids I have one vid no talking showing my H50less setup.









*Edit* Yup the updated timings were added to my sig. I think that you could even get them tighter to 18 on the back end but I didn't try that until I was already down to 4Gb of RAM. All that happened was the BSoD warning popped up a few times til I figured out what the issue was and backed it up to 20 at the back end.


















~Ceadder










But what about the HyperX?


----------



## Ceadderman

Honestly I can only say that Hyper X is a decent RAM chip. I've never run one as I generally get GSkill. I din't want to upset the Gods by putting an interfering color scheme on my MoBo. Turns out they were upset anyway as the Green stood out so much they took away my 3rd slot capability.









I got the Doms cause they're Quad Channel not dual. At least newegg has them advertised as Quads. Made sense to go that route since I have a tru Quad CPU.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~*


But what about the HyperX?


----------



## i0n

Quote:



I got the Doms cause they're Quad Channel not dual. At least newegg has them advertised as Quads. Made sense to go that route since I have a tru Quad CPU.


Hmmm. That's interesting. I'm not sure so I'll ask. Doesn't the board also have to support quad channel RAM? As far as I know (and I don't really know), only Intel boards support tri & quad channel memory. I think our board, as well as all other AMD boards to date, only support dual channel memory architecture. No?


----------



## Ceadderman

It's on the CPU not the MoBo. Of course just so you know this is an AMD Edition RAM setup. Hence the green tops. I'd rather have the Red Tops to match the MoBo scheme, but this kit is NICE. Sucks that I can't run more than 2Gb on this backup MoBo and can't use the 5770 either due to wireless card access being covered if I did.

Seriously though, I highly recommend this kit to anyone running a true Quad CPU. When I get my Board back I'll do a system check and post it so we can see if they identify as dual or quad via the MoBo.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Hmmm. That's interesting. I'm not sure so I'll ask. Doesn't the board also have to support quad channel RAM? As far as I know (and I don't really know), only Intel boards support tri & quad channel memory. I think our board, as well as all other AMD boards to date, only support dual channel memory architecture. No?


----------



## godofdeath

why dont you just swap out the heat spreaders with someone if you can find it

i bought some dominator gt yesterday with the board the specs on the ram is 7-7-7-20 i think


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
Can someone confirm/deny this?

I see the manual reads:

"We recommend that you install the memory modules from the red slot for better overclocking capability".

So they don't say the black modules don't support overclocking only the red are better. That is strange...

My experience with Asus boards supports their statement. I have found that there is usually 1 set of memory slots that will overclock better then the other slots when you are pushing the memory to the maximum settings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes that is the stock specs, however you can change the timings to 6-6-6-20 and keep the same voltage which is 1.6v.

And trust me there is nothing more than I would like to do than swap the tops with someone.









I even advertised it in my sig for awhile. Nobody wants to do that I guess. I would buy some from Corsair or Newegg but neither offers the stock type in any flavor. I can get the extended tops from Corsair(with extended bracketry) but I'm not sure I wish to add another 3/4 of an inch to my setup.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
why dont you just swap out the heat spreaders with someone if you can find it

i bought some dominator gt yesterday with the board the specs on the ram is *7-7-7-20* i think


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yes that is the stock specs, however you can change the timings to 6-6-6-20 and keep the same voltage which is 1.6v.

And trust me there is nothing more than I would like to do than swap the tops with someone.









I even advertised it in my sig for awhile. Nobody wants to do that I guess. I would buy some from Corsair or Newegg but neither offers the stock type in any flavor. I can get the extended tops from Corsair(with extended bracketry) but I'm not sure I wish to add another 3/4 of an inch to my setup.







lol

~Ceadder









nice now i know i can lower it lol









o yea where did you get the amd green ones?

we need a green board lol


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i0n*


Thanks for the 80mm fan pic.









To the sad dude, don't fret. This mobo has probs with 2 screws. It has everything else going for it.

Can someone explain clearly what this RAM issue they are having is? I only have 2 sticks, both in red slot and I can run @1600Mhz 7-7-7 at stock 1.6V. I choose to run at 8-8-8 just for extra safety.

I think the manual did imply that only the red slots can overcklock. Sounds like if you put ram in all 4 slots it may not support running it at more than 1333 but you can use tight timings if your ram supports it. 1600Mhz is an overcklock on AMD.

I don't fully understand this NB speed thing. What is the default speed? 2000Mhz?

2 madmanmostafa:
In win 7, make a new power saving plan and set that plan to be used. Also, like it was said before, turn off the cool'n'quiet and all the other power saving features off in BIOS.


I am running 4x2GB sticks at 1600mhz, Corsair Dominator GT CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 at 9-9-9-24. So you can OC 4 slots at more than 1333.


----------



## Ceadderman

I got them from newegg.com for $250. They actually dropped in price from $255 just before I made my order...

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 

Actually, I may not have gotten my Board if it was AMD green. I was considering the board for all of its features and qualities. But in the end what sold it was that it matches my scheme more than the rest. If I would have been running Intel, I would have most certainly gone with Rampage III or Classified for the very same reasons.







lol

One thing I didn't plan on was the heft of these bad boys... I think they're about 2 lbs with the cooler. Can't tell since I don't have a food scale.









I'm planing on buying a couple of evercool 60mm Red LED fans for the cooling block. That way it stays a similar shade of red inside my case and disguises the green tops better making them look black. Of course I could always remove the tops and paint them since I have a decent shade of Red I can try. Just rather not goof with that unless it's the final thing left to do with my system.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


nice now i know i can lower it lol









o yea where did you get the amd green ones?

we need a green board lol


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I got them from newegg.com for $250. They actually dropped in price from $255 just before I made my order...

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 

Actually, I may not have gotten my Board if it was AMD green. I was considering the board for all of its features and qualities. But in the end what sold it was that it matches my scheme more than the rest. If I would have been running Intel, I would have most certainly gone with Rampage III or Classified for the very same reasons.







lol

One thing I didn't plan on was the heft of these bad boys... I think they're about 2 lbs with the cooler. Can't tell since I don't have a food scale.









I'm planing on buying a couple of evercool 60mm Red LED fans for the cooling block. That way it stays a similar shade of red inside my case and disguises the green tops better making them look black. Of course I could always remove the tops and paint them since I have a decent shade of Red I can try. Just rather not goof with that unless it's the final thing left to do with my system.









~Ceadder










just realized mine are supposed to run at 1600


----------



## Ceadderman

I haven't tried to OC my 1333s'. But that's more to the failure or the board than the owner.









Soon as I know my new MoBo is up to spec, I'll see what I can wring out of these AMD Edition Chips. I suspect that they'll handle the load.I figure I'll have to widen the timings and open up the throttle on the voltage to achieve it though.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
just realized mine are supposed to run at 1600


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Does anyone know where I can get the SLI hack for this board?


----------



## ny_driver

I have been letting the motherboard adjust the voltages so far and am prime stable @ 4GHz. Tonight I upped it to 4.1GHz and it boots, but won't run s&m or prime.

The memory is slightly under spec. and NB is @ 2580, but should i be manually adjusting some voltage or something? I don't even know what the difference between say...cpu/nb and nb, for example.

Looks like I must enable Extreme OV to adjust voltages. I enabled that and upped the memory voltage a little bit and then the system wouldn't boot. Disabled it and I'm back @ 4Ghz prime stable for 8 hours.

Is there a post with a good explanation of the important settings?

This board is awesome...... when it doesn't like the OC it just shuts off and I hit the start button.









Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Go here man, most everyone is running this board with their 6 core overclocks.

* Phenom II x6 10**t OC thread* 

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I have been letting the motherboard adjust the voltages so far and am prime stable @ 4GHz. Tonight I upped it to 4.1GHz and it boots, but won't run s&m or prime.

The memory is slightly under spec. and NB is @ 2580, but should i be manually adjusting some voltage or something? I don't even know what the difference between say...cpu/nb and nb, for example.

Looks like I must enable Extreme OV to adjust voltages. I enabled that and upped the memory voltage a little bit and then the system wouldn't boot. Disabled it and I'm back @ 4Ghz prime stable for 8 hours.

Is there a post with a good explanation of the important settings?

This board is awesome...... when it doesn't like the OC it just shuts off and I hit the start button.









Thanks


----------



## xquisit

I guess I could wait for the bulldozer + Extreme to come out to join this club.









Patiently waiting, any updates on the release?


----------



## Asmola

Hey.
Have anyone else noticed that when C&Q enabled and cpu overclocked to max working multiplier x18, C&Q drops multi to x4 but it wont drop cpu voltage? Noticed any solution to this?


----------



## Driftex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hey.
Have anyone else noticed that when C&Q enabled and cpu overclocked to max working multiplier x18, C&Q drops multi to x4 but it wont drop cpu voltage? Noticed any solution to this?










but infact my c&q do reduce my voltage by i set them to auto


----------



## Asmola

But when voltage is set to auto, my 1090T wont handle 4,2GHz overclock!








I think this is bios-issue, hopely it will work on next version..

I just have to use two different bios profiles, one for browsing (defaults+fans @ 50%) and one for gaming (4,2GHz/3GHz+fans @ 70%).


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Well, I am ecstatic to say I do not need to RMA my board. Innitially I thought I had bad RAM slots, however it ended up being bad ram.

On june 8th I ordered crucial ballistic 1333 2x2gb kit, but It arrived with 1 bad stick. I RMA'd it today. Tuesday I ordered the corsair 2x2gb xms3 kit on newegg when it was on sale for 89.99. System booted up easily in dual channel mode.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose* 
Well, I am ecstatic to say I do not need to RMA my board. Innitially I thought I had bad RAM slots, however it ended up being bad ram.

On june 8th I ordered crucial ballistic 1333 2x2gb kit, but It arrived with 1 bad stick. I RMA'd it today. Tuesday I ordered the corsair 2x2gb xms3 kit on newegg when it was on sale for 89.99. System booted up easily in dual channel mode.

Cool


----------



## nwallman

As an update on my board I was able to drop my NB temps by about 4-5 degrees Celsius by replacing my stock CPU cooling. Now I idle around 45c(Bios) or 41 (Pc Probe II). Still not as low as some of you are getting but now it gives me plenty of room to OC my 1090T up to 4ghz and still keep my NB temps down.


----------



## Ceadderman

Iz even more sadder...I went through all my RAM in 1st slot to identify the problem all worked(which is good) but made it so I had no choice but to RMA the MoBo.









Congratulations on not having to RMA the board.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose* 
Well, I am ecstatic to say I do not need to RMA my board. Innitially I thought I had bad RAM slots, however it ended up being bad ram.

On june 8th I ordered crucial ballistic 1333 2x2gb kit, but It arrived with 1 bad stick. I RMA'd it today. Tuesday I ordered the corsair 2x2gb xms3 kit on newegg when it was on sale for 89.99. System booted up easily in dual channel mode.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


As an update on my board I was able to drop my NB temps by about 4-5 degrees Celsius by replacing my stock CPU cooling. Now I idle around 45c(Bios) or 41 (Pc Probe II). Still not as low as some of you are getting but now it gives me plenty of room to OC my 1090T up to 4ghz and still keep my NB temps down.


But still lower than others


----------



## godofdeath

does anyone have like a semi dented bent look heatpipe the part from the nb to the mosfets i think?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
does anyone have like a semi dented bent look heatpipe the part from the nb to the mosfets i think?

no, sorry


----------



## ny_driver

Mine looked sort-of imperfect, but it fits good and works fine.


----------



## godofdeath

looks like this


----------



## Likwid619

Hello, Just picked up my crosshair today and before installing i did a little bit more searching on it and found out about the NB heatsink issues. I was just hoping to get a quick answer vice reading through a couple hundred post to find out if the manufacturers had already fixed it. Again sorry for being lazy, just really excited to throw together my new beast of a machine.


----------



## ny_driver

Well, there is two ways to tell if the NB is making good contact.

What I did was take out the 6 screws that hold the HS on and check before I installed the motherboard. Unfortunately it was a waste of time because it was making perfectly good contact.

You could just install it and then realize that either you have no problem, or that you need to remove the motherboard, take the HS off and file the standoffs down.

I re-used the TIM that was there and my temps are great.

I would take it off and check. There are specific instructions here somewhere for filing down the correct standoffs.

I'll see if I can locate the instructions for you if necessary..EDIT: read post #624

You should fill in system specs so people can help easier.

Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## Likwid619

Right on man I appreciate it. I usually just do all the research but this thread is friggin huge.


----------



## ny_driver

I did the same thing. Now I'm an expert









EDIT:Anyone tried out the ROG connect> to their laptop? I tried it today and it tells me "the connection is not available".


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I did the same thing. Now I'm an expert









EDIT:Anyone tried out the ROG connect> to their laptop? I tried it today and it tells me "the connection is not available".










It works on mine fine, Do you have the progran installed on the laptop and desktop by chance?


----------



## ny_driver

No just on the Crosshair system. I thought maybe it would need to be on the laptop.

EDIT: that is what you are saying right?

EDIT: yeah it works fine when installed on the laptop.







.....wow that is pretty co_oL.....I can overclock the Crosshair on the fly from my laptop. I'm not sure why I want to do that, but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Likwid619

ok so i removed the heat sink and it is definately making contact with the northbridge. Thanks guys. Will be putting it together and testing in an hour or so, hopefully


----------



## godofdeath

hmmmm the newegg picture is dented also at the same spot
and i got freaked out for a second when in the manual they said the keyboard port purple was green, man thats a huge typo


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
hmmmm the newegg picture is dented also at the same spot
and i got freaked out for a second when in the manual they said the keyboard port purple was green, man thats a huge typo

IMO you got too paranoid about the CH4 after 160 pages of reading about issues before buying it


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
IMO you got too paranoid about the CH4 after 160 pages of reading about issues before buying it









lol
so to be paranoid i have to read 160 pages
good thing i didnt read the first like 90 since there were no pics lol








and I just stared at the picks more lol


----------



## off1ine

Ok so I'm a long time lurker / occasional poster lol. I don't have a digital camera to take pics to join the club but dug out my camcorder and have uploaded a slideshow (I hope) on youtube as my application... hopefully it works. I'm not too great at this kind of thing lmao!











Attachment 161476


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Ok so I'm a long time lurker / occasional poster lol. I don't have a digital camera to take pics to join the club but dug out my camcorder and have uploaded a slideshow (I hope) on youtube as my application... hopefully it works. I'm not too great at this kind of thing lmao! 




Attachment 161476


Join Date: May 2010
Location: Winnipeg, Manitoba
Posts: 18

A fellow Winnipeger


----------



## godofdeath

well her is my nb and sb
things were in full contact so had to remove the gunk and put on some shin etsu

hope i didnt man make a nb sb problem
the standoffs were more or less the same height


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice TIM trimming GoD.









You shouldn't have issues unless you add too much paste.









So my attention got called back to OP. I noticed that people still haven't been added.









Been bored to tears since RMA'ing my baby. Sorry Foxxy I knowz uz bizzy.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 





well her is my nb and sb
things were in full contact so had to remove the gunk and put on some shin etsu

hope i didnt man make a nb sb problem
the standoffs were more or less the same height


----------



## godofdeath

might plug it in tomorrow and test it
only got a sempron 140 to play with


----------



## Dustinthewind

Hey is the bulldozer going to use the am3 socket?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


No just on the Crosshair system. I thought maybe it would need to be on the laptop.

EDIT: that is what you are saying right?

EDIT: yeah it works fine when installed on the laptop.







.....wow that is pretty co_oL.....I can overclock the Crosshair on the fly from my laptop. I'm not sure why I want to do that, but it's pretty sweet.


Yea it is pretty sweet, great for watching temps as well


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Very nice TIM trimming GoD.









You shouldn't have issues unless you add too much paste.










I just stuck it right back in place, didn't trim anything or add any TIM. Whatever is on there works good.


----------



## godofdeath

too late for that lol


----------



## Ceadderman

lol, I trimmed mine out like GoD did his and then added Shin-Etsu X23. It worked w/o issue. Not sure I would pull the heatsink and _not_ replace the used TIM. I'm not trusting in that way.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I just stuck it right back in place, didn't trim anything or add any TIM. Whatever is on there works good.


----------



## godofdeath

any recommendation reading on am3 ocing guide?
i coming from socket 939 so yea...


----------



## nwallman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*







well her is my nb and sb
things were in full contact so had to remove the gunk and put on some shin etsu

hope i didnt man make a nb sb problem
the standoffs were more or less the same height


For the record I just assembled my second computer with a Crosshair IV. This time it was for a buddy. I'm happy to say that his board had good contact on both the NB and SB so maybe Asus has starting to correct the problem when the boards are being made. I'd be curious to see if anyone has purchased the board in the last week or so and is still getting the NB problem.

Also on another topic I'm thinking about picking up to 80 GB SSD drives and putting them in a raid 0 array. Can I mix that with the raid 0 array I already have?

I understand that with this board the SATA 1-4 ports are for RAID. But I'm not sure if I can for example have port 1 & 2 be a single array with my magnetic drives and port 3 and 4 be a separate array with my SSD drives. Can someone shed some light on this? I assume I can't add a single SSD drive now on port 1-4 since they are flagged as RAID correct?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


any recommendation reading on am3 ocing guide?
i coming from socket 939 so yea...


What CPU are you using?

Btw, is it still the same revision on your board? 1.02G?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
What CPU are you using?

Btw, is it still the same revision on your board? 1.02G?

yep still says 1.02g

maybe just a new batch of boards

and im going to be using a sempron 140 for now probably get a phenom something after trying all the parts


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Browsing the manual today, I notied it says this board has a 8pin..when it surprisingly only has a 4 pin. Just a type I found amusing..seeing this board is one of the "Elite" for asus amd.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Browsing the manual today, I notied it says this board has a 8pin..when it surprisingly only has a 4 pin. Just a type I found amusing..seeing this board is one of the "Elite" for asus amd.


it does have an 8pin...
you pull of the cover covering the other 4
watch linus tech tips on youtube about this board


----------



## Squirrel

Just read an amusing review about this board on newegg.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elad*

Cons: Ram slots Too close to the cpu as I used the Thermotak TrueBlack120 cooler. Can't install 2nd fan for push/pull.

His fault for not researching.

Installing the Sapphire 5970 (4g Toxic), only have last 2 bottom slots left to use (pcie x16). Ok, so its a gpu issue... But Gigabyte would of given me more open slots.

Then why didn't he research it beforehand and bought the GigaByte one?

No IDE port. What to do with all my large ide hd's?

His fault for not researching again.

IO ports in back poorly aligned with IO plate making hard to plug in usb, lan, etc, in my HAF932 Full case.

BS, I have the same case and it works fine.

Only 2 USB3 located in IO panel in back. No internal usb3 to hook up elsewhere.

No idea what an internal usb3 is and why would you hook it up "elsewhere"...

Northbridge found to be overheating (85^c in bios) - thermopad paste was not even touching the chip!.

About the only valid con lol

ASUS failure to fix this issue after Months of postings even on their own site/forums - there is no excuse for not addressing this problem of having 1/2 of these mobos having NB heat failures.

I was disillusion with ASUS in being a company of excellence, but finding that it too is duplicating the new USA, that one can't believe in no more - its an Obama
Other Thoughts: The Southbridge, Northbridge sinks are 1 complete assembly.

Don't try to self-fix. I tried, messed it up as I over-torqued a screw standoff and it snapped in the southbridge sink.
Board is no longer any good. Am out $$$
/facepalm...


I find it sad how people try to make this board look bad because of their own stupidity.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:

Cons: Ram slots Too close to the cpu as I used the Thermotak TrueBlack120 cooler. Can't install 2nd fan for push/pull.
Get a Corsair Hydro Series H50 and it won't matter.









Quote:

Installing the Sapphire 5970 (4g Toxic), only have last 2 bottom slots left to use (pcie x16). Ok, so its a gpu issue... But Gigabyte would of given me more open slots.
Can't XFire that 4Gb behemoth you ******.









Quote:

No IDE port. What to do with all my large ide hd's?
We're up to SATA III now and this guy insists on running IDE? And the storage capacity of an IDE drive is a thimbleful of what can be stored on a SATA II HDD. Time to make the change I'd say. Ahh but then Gigabyte gives him IDE right?









Quote:

IO ports in back poorly aligned with IO plate making hard to plug in usb, lan, etc, in my HAF932 Full case.
Too bad he doesn't know how to straighten his MoBo so that his I/O panel lines up with the I/O devices. It's not the case, it's not the MoBo. It's the ****** putting it all together.









Quote:

Only 2 USB3 located in IO panel in back. No internal usb3 to hook up elsewhere.
Yet he's running a 932 Case that does not support front panel USB3 connections. Further proving my "******" theory.

Quote:

Northbridge found to be overheating (85^c in bios) - thermopad paste was not even touching the chip!.
Agreed Squirrel.









Quote:

ASUS failure to fix this issue after Months of postings even on their own site/forums - there is no excuse for not addressing this problem of having 1/2 of these mobos having NB heat failures.

I was disillusion with ASUS in being a company of excellence, but finding that it too is duplicating the new USA, that one can't believe in no more - its an Obama
Other Thoughts: The Southbridge, Northbridge sinks are 1 complete assembly.

Don't try to self-fix. I tried, messed it up as I over-torqued a screw standoff and it snapped in the southbridge sink.
Board is no longer any good. Am out $$$
/facepalm...
Something tells me that Obama could do a better job than this guy. I dunno, but I think that if you can't perform routine maintenance such as tightening a heatsink standoff then you shouldn't be trash talking anyone. I don't even understand why he went off on the "new USA" rant. It had nothing to do with his issues.

It shouldn't surprise me either that he rants about the "one piece heatsink", but...







...it does.
He's not even smart enough to contact customer support and REQUEST a new standoff and screw.









Like you said squirrel a bit of research could have solved a lot of his problems.








He's gonna XFire 4Gb 5970









Thanks for the chuckle Squirrel.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Just read an amusing review about this board on newegg.

I find it sad how people try to make this board look bad because of their own stupidity.


----------



## andrew149

the mosfit block has release woah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeing Red

My temps are kind of awful:
CPU: 38C (stock heatsink)
MB: 32C
NB: 50C
SB: 43C
Ambient: 21.7C

These are idle temps taken from the bios.

But I will hopefully solve these temp issues with one of these


----------



## Saleh8

I was reading this thread for 3 weeks so far







I got this motherboard 2 weeks ago. Once I boot the system I went to bios then I found there was problem in NB ( 71-72 and rising so fast ). I fix it by shorting the NB stands by ~1 mm. Its working great now ( 42 ideal 55 lode ) Maybe I will try to change the old yellow thing in next few weeks.

Special thanks to bavarianblessed cuz he give us the clear idea ( +photo ) about the problem +rep. Thank you every one cuz you give us many many useful information about every thing about this great motherboard.

Add me to the list please. I will try to add the photo soon.


----------



## [email protected]'D

I've got a bit of spare time so in the next few hours im going to do the mammoth task of updating the owners list.....Just so you guy's know as the rules stated loads of time before, no picture proof no add

-Foxy


----------



## off1ine

WB Foxy! Good to see you on


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
Keep in mind on my machine there is about a 5-6 degree difference between what PC Probe reports and what the Bios reports. Having said that you still have stellar temps.

Looking at your setup I can see why maybe yours operates at such a lower temp then mine:

1.) Your CPU is water cooled meaning its not giving of near the same heat mine is and obviously the CPU sits right next to the NB.

2.) I have the dual GPU HD5970 also sitting right next my NB which could also be radiating a bit more heat.

3.) Finally operating with yours sitting out in the open with the lid removed like that will also contribute to the cooler temps.

I'm thinking if you add those up it probably amounts to about 8-10 degrees difference. Even with that you're board operates at a very cool temps. Thats impressive.

I just noticed that pcprobeII is reporting 51c on my cpu running prime, but through the ROG connect to my laptop I can see that the BIOS is only reporting 45c. All the rest of the temperatures and everything else are the same. Co_oL









EDIT: by a show of hands, who thinks I should use the BIOS reading instead of OS readings? Why would that reading be so far off?


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks Fox;

If you have any doubts just check my sig, I have video evidence.









Oh and driver, it matters not one way or the other. The OS utility is a close representation of what BIOS is. You shouldn't have to be running in and out of BIOS as many times as you may be checking throughout your day, except if you're Overclocking. So if BIOS says you're coming in under what the OS utility says then so long as your OS utility isn't screaming bloody murder it's okay to rely on it.

I do have to say I like PC Probe II cause it's nice to have boxes on the desktop of what you're actually running. Instead of an all encompassing utility program like CPU-Z.







lulz

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I've got a bit of spare time so in the next few hours im going to do the mammoth task of updating the owners list.....Just so you guy's know as the rules stated loads of time before, no picture proof no add

-Foxy


----------



## supra_rz

hey finally got my mobo !!!! add me to the list Foxy


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



EDIT: by a show of hands, who thinks I should use the BIOS reading instead of OS readings? Why would that reading be so far off?


could it be the difference between CORE temp reading (which tends to be lower) vs. socket temp? just a guess... I'm not as tech smart as some ppl here lmao


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks Fox;

If you have any doubts just check my sig, I have video evidence.









Oh and driver, it matters not one way or the other. The OS utility is a close representation of what BIOS is. You shouldn't have to be running in and out of BIOS as many times as you may be checking throughout your day, except if you're Overclocking. So if BIOS says you're coming in under what the OS utility says then so long as your OS utility isn't screaming bloody murder it's okay to rely on it.

I do have to say I like PC Probe II cause it's nice to have boxes on the desktop of what you're actually running. Instead of an all encompassing utility program like CPU-Z.







lulz

~Ceadder










I'm not going in and out of the BIOS, I'm looking at the BIOS readings on my laptop, connected to the Crosshair with the ROG(USB) cable and a program called RC TweakIt. Ohh and I can do a lot of overclocking through the RC TweakIT program too. That's how I increased my NB voltage without ever leaving my desktop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


could it be the difference between CORE temp reading (which tends to be lower) vs. socket temp? just a guess... I'm not as tech smart as some ppl here lmao


I don't think so, my cores read ~ 10c lower than cpu does in HWMonitor. I think I'll go with the BIOS temperature. Not that it's even hot @ 4.2GHz and 1.55v or so. 44c (BIOS reading) right now running Prime Blend. NB is @ 40c.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ceadderman

Aha, I have my Netbook to be able to do so but that would entail me actually having my Board here and not stuck 15 minutes away from neweggs RMA facility. I sent it out on Tuesday. Now I get to go through the holiday w/o my little buddy and Iz sadder than I was when I found out I had to RMA it.









I sure wish newegg would have insisted on a confirmation before shipment by the UPS service here and just sent me a new Board when mine shipped. Would make things SO MUCH nicer. Yes I get that they want to make sure my 3rd slot is toast beforehand but I tried every chip of RAM in 1st slot and all worked fine. Also swapped 2nd slot with every chip and that setup worked fine. Though it shouldn't have for all intents and purposes. Even showed up as 4Gb of RAM. I just hope it wasn't a BIOS issue.









I think I'll be loading my OS into my FDD so I can take XP off my netbook while I wait. Boredom sucks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I'm not going in and out of the BIOS, I'm looking at the BIOS readings on my laptop, connected to the Crosshair with the ROG(USB) cable and a program called RC TweakIt. Ohh and I can do a lot of overclocking through the RC TweakIT program too. That's how I increased my NB voltage without ever leaving my desktop.


----------



## ny_driver

I'm using BIOS 0905 and have had no troubles. First thing I did was update the BIOS.

Off topic....I am 3 hours 19 minutes (I had to do some racing) prime blend stable @ 4214MHz -301 x 14 @ 1.55v, 2100MHz NB @ 1.22v, and 1605MHz memory @ 1.82v









CPU is reading 42c right now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not off topic as you are doing this OC on the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula. Right? Now if your OC was on the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3? *That's* off topic.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I'm using BIOS 0905 and have had no troubles. First thing I did was update the BIOS.

Off topic....I am 2 hours prime blend stable @ 4214MHz -301 x 14 @ 1.55v, 2100MHz NB @ 1.22v, and 1605MHz memory @ 1.82v









CPU is reading 42c right now.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I received a some what vague reply from EK about the water block being shippable 100% through the week, which is now coming to a close, but it's still listed as "No Stock!!" on their website. I put in an inquiry to Performance PC's, & the reply they got also had them sending out another e-mail to EK. They wanted to know if the water block was in the shipment that was just sent out to them, or if they still need to be shipped. I probably wont have an answer until some time next week.


----------



## kev_b

I tried to lap my H-50 and a Athalon II X 4 635 for a second CR IV board, came out good, an hour later the H-50 is dome shaped, not anywhere near flat. I have the H-50 in my other CR IV rig with the 955, not lapped and the cpu runs 34c (ambient of 85f). 
I guess Iâ€™ll just use my Noctura NH-14 on my new CR IV, the cpu and cooler sit extremely flat together. Also I removed the heat sync from the board and itâ€™s making good contact from the looks of the thermal compound on the heat sync, I still ground down the stand offs and changed the thermal compound to MX-3. My first CR IV the thermal compound made no contact on the NB, I bet what ASUS is doing is using a thicker thermal pad. The board is new, just put on the shelves Friday at Frys.


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

@SpaceCowboy i to have been waiting on any news about the availability on this new water Block from EK.


----------



## ny_driver

It's definitely harder to lap a HS than it is a CPU. I killed my Sunbeamtech core contact cooler lapping it badly, then trying to correct my damage. Good riddance anyways.

Hopefully you can re-lap the h50 and repair it.

EDIT: Not that I really need one, but how much will one of these waterblocks cost approximately?


----------



## godofdeath

what's the distance between the first pci-e and the 5th one?
is it 80mm?
I need an sli bridge to connect my nvidia cards and run the sli hack


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
what's the distance between the first pci-e and the 5th one?
is it 80mm?
I need an sli bridge to connect my nvidia cards and run the sli hack

You have to run it on the 1st and 3rd. There is no 5th PCI-E.
Just take your crossfire bridge and measure it.


----------



## ny_driver

I don't think it's quite 80mm, pretty sure I tried to squeeze one in there. And I think he meant the 3rd red one/ 5th slot overall.


----------



## Dustinthewind

Ok imma get my main rig and just use my 9800gt until october or xmas and then get the asus matrix 2gb 5870 or water ever ati card costs 500$ then.


----------



## Vexxcis

Im building a new computer atm. Could someone tell me how reliable this board is, what are the avg. temps, how good does it OC, and what is the max xfire you can get.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Im building a new computer atm. Could someone tell me how reliable this board is, what are the avg. temps, how good does it OC, and what is the max xfire you can get.


You should read thru the thread, I know its long but All the info is there.

The short of it is, If you get a good board you will love it, oc's very easy, great features, goold looks, runs a little warm depending on where you live in the world, Only have One card so cant help you there but it will run @x16 x16 x8on three cards or x16 x16 in the first and third slots


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Im building a new computer atm. Could someone tell me *(1)* how reliable this board is, *(2)* what are the avg. temps, *(3)* how good does it OC, and* (4)* what is the max xfire you can get.


(1) Hasn't blown up for anyone yet.
(2) Depends on whether you get one with good heatsink contact or not.
(3) One of the best when it comes to AMD, but depends what chip you're using.
(4) TriFire.


----------



## ny_driver

I think it's pretty awesome, and money well spent.









UPDATE: 8 hours and 27 minutes prime blend stable.  <----click on that.









And look at this. I'll try 4.3GHz and more next weekend.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I think it's pretty awesome, and money well spent.









UPDATE: 8 hours and 27 minutes prime blend stable.  <----click on that.









And look at this. I'll try 4.3GHz and more next weekend.









nice clocks man!
now go higher


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


Ok imma get my main rig and just use my 9800gt until october or xmas and then get the asus matrix 2gb 5870 or water ever ati card costs 500$ then.


That sounds like a good plan for a solid/stable build on a budget Dustin, the 9800GT is still a very respectable card and you won't have to cut corners on the main components of your build









Damn nice numbers there ny_!! Good job!


----------



## 1337LutZ

Just got myself one! want to be in :]


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Just got myself one! want to be in :]


Rules state pics are needed to be added to the club!









Having said that, Foxy has been busy and our roster hasn't been updated in a while. As we approach nearly 1800 posts in our club thread I'm sure that the task is quite overwhelming, perhaps s/he would be open to assigning a "second-in-command" to handle some administrative duties and lighten the load.









Let me add that I'm not volunteering lol, I will be returning to work right away and unable to apply the time needed for such a task, but there are a few who frequent this thread and are often quick to respond to questions etc. Perhaps anyone interested in undertaking such a task might PM Foxy and "apply"?

*looks over @ Ceedarman with his rma board and time on his hands* lmao


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Rules state pics are needed to be added to the club!









Having said that, Foxy has been busy and our roster hasn't been updated in a while. As we approach nearly 1800 posts in our club thread I'm sure that the task is quite overwhelming, perhaps s/he would be open to assigning a "second-in-command" to handle some administrative duties and lighten the load.









Let me add that I'm not volunteering lol, I will be returning to work right away and unable to apply the time needed for such a task, but there are a few who frequent this thread and are often quick to respond to questions etc. Perhaps anyone interested in undertaking such a task might PM Foxy and "apply"?

*looks over @ Ceedarman with his rma board and time on his hands* lmao










LOve those asus matrix's in your case they look bad axx


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I think it's pretty awesome, and money well spent.









UPDATE: 8 hours and 27 minutes prime blend stable.    <----click on that.









And look at this. I'll try 4.3GHz and more next weekend.










MAN,







, THAT WATER SURE DOES GIVE YOU SOME SICK TEMPS


----------



## ny_driver

It can really be attributed to the A/C being 3 feet away from my radiator and running it all night.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


It can really be attributed to the A/C being 3 feet away from my radiator and running it all night.










that's one hell of a cramped case lol


----------



## ny_driver

The case is huge for a standard size case. That's a 140mm fan in the middle and I took out the drive bays...it's empty...whatchoobeensmokin'?

EDIT: you want to see cramped...wait until my other 4890 gets back from RMA.....lol







I need a new case actually because I can't reach the buttons with 2 cards in there. I need either one with PSU in bottom or a tech-bench.









AHHH so maybe in hindsight it is kind of cramped, but I like it for now.


----------



## godofdeath

what's best to monitor the nb temps in the os

heard the bios one was more inaccurate than accurate


----------



## ny_driver

I get the same NB temp reading in BIOS as I do in pcProbeII...looking at BIOS readings through the ROG connect cable on my laptop.

The cpu temp in BIOS is 5c lower than everywhere else though. So maybe that one is inaccurate?

Not even sure that is actual BIOS readings either though. But they do jive with all the other monitoring programs.

I would say the RC TweakIt program, because it came with the board, is the best way to see the readings in the OS environment, but it needs to be installed on another computer close enough to hook the USB cable to.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what's best to monitor the nb temps in the os

heard the bios one was more inaccurate than accurate


Probe II


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Heres how mine is shaping up.


----------



## ny_driver

Looks good









It says for best performance with 1 GPU to put it in the top slot, and for Crossfire to use the top one and the 2nd up from the bottom.


----------



## Squirrel

Yeah, I was under the impression that the 2nd PCI-E would only run at x8. But perhaps that is only if you crossfire it...not sure.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It goes 1st slot down, 16x 8x 16x 4x.

I use the 3rd slot all the time and makes no difference in benchs compared to the 1st one.


----------



## ny_driver

I got 16x/16x(I think I did anyways)with 2 cards in crossfire in the top slot and the middle slot, but it says to use the top one and the 2nd up from bottom so I changed it. Makes no difference though, huh?

Geez that was a lot of work to make a hole in the bottom of the case to accommodate my return hose.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try flipping your Rad 180_o_. Save your pump some work.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Heres how mine is shaping up.


----------



## godofdeath

i just realized that the clip on the 24 pin faces the front of the case rather than the back like i'm accustomed to, makes it so weird to pull out with all the wires facing the front also


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try flipping your Rad 180_o_. Save your pump some work.









~Ceadder










I never knew that Ceadderman, thanks for the info.









+Rep


----------



## ny_driver

The radiator won't work as good with the hoses on the bottom.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, there *is* air in the system and air rises to the top. Having it set that way allows the air to collect at the fittings and that air can be cycled back to the pump. Flipping it 180_o_ allows the air to collect harmlessly at the top of the Rad where it doesn't harm the system.

I got nothin but love for Corsair. My PSU, RAM, CPU Cooler and FDD devices are all Corsair. But that Vid they put together of how to install the H50 gets it wrong in that regard. One of our H50 members stated he wrings out a single 1c out of it in that orientation. I lapped my 955 BE(_C3_) and pump so I don't need that 1c at the expense of the pump.









Thanks for the +Rep Short.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I never knew that Ceadderman, thanks for the info.









+Rep


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yup, there *is* air in the system and air rises to the top. Having it set that way allows the air to collect at the fittings and that air can be cycled back to the pump. Flipping it 180_o_ allows the air to collect harmlessly at the top of the Rad where it doesn't harm the system.

I got nothin but love for Corsair. My PSU, RAM, CPU Cooler and FDD devices are all Corsair. But that Vid they put together of how to install the H50 gets it wrong in that regard. One of our H50 members stated he wrings out a single 1c out of it in that orientation. I lapped my 955 BE(_C3_) and pump so I don't need that 1c at the expense of the pump.









Thanks for the +Rep Short.









~Ceadder









are you saying that the radiator should be mounted in a way that the holes are on the bottom instead of being on top ?
+ rep for the info thanks


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Its only a gts250 so I can use it in any slot without any difference, the heat thrown off the back of the PCB is further from the pump head too, so it saved me 1-2c.

The h50 was switched, but the tubes are so stiff, they hit the ram cooler, so its sitting high at the moment, till I get some soft black tubing.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Its only a gts250 so I can use it in any slot without any difference, the heat thrown off the back of the PCB is further from the pump head too, so it saved me 1-2c.

The h50 was switched, but the tubes are so stiff, they hit the ram cooler, so its sitting high at the moment, till I get some soft black tubing.


but more space to suck in air for the gts250 if you stick it in the first slot


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Hehe its fine the way it is, it has a 140mm fan in the lower front, the card is directly in front of it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Exactly. Setting up in this way keeps the fittings away from air intrusion to the pump. Thanks for the +Rep.









I never did understand why Jeff (the Corsair Rep) would support such an illogical setup. Even for -1c in temp. Everyone knows that air must go up when in liquid. You're lucky to have 1/8 of room between the fittings and the end of the Rad(remember the thickness of the metal?) so it doesn't take much to get air back into the pump. If you're running w/o an UPS, it takes no more than a couple pulse feeds to suck that "trapped" air back into the intake hose and into the pump. Whereas if you flipped it the air is 100% trapped. Cannot get sucked back into the system and harmless.

But I digress this should probably be addressed in the H50 thread instead of in the Crosshair IV Formula thread.My apologies to Fox for instigating this.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


are you saying that the radiator should be mounted in a way that the holes are on the bottom instead of being on top ? 
+ rep for the info thanks


----------



## Vexxcis

Okay as some of you replied to me thank and I have some more questions.
1) How will a 965be c3 compare to the 1055t? 2) How easy does it OC? 3) If anyone knows whats the % of boards sent without the Heatsink touching the NB? 4) how to use the connector for OC from a notebook? 5) Will G. Skill 1600 DDR3 2x2 4gb work in this motherboard?
Thanks


----------



## ny_driver

To get the air out all you need to do is lay the system on it's side so that the reservoir is the highest point in the loop, open it up and let it run for awhile...the air will rise to the top and out of the system. It should anyways.

I didn't even do that this time though...so there is probably air in my radiator, but I don't really care.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Okay as some of you replied to me thank and I have some more questions.
1) How will a 965be c3 compare to the 1055t? 2) How easy does it OC? 3) If anyone knows whats the % of boards sent without the Heatsink touching the NB? 4) how to use the connector for OC from a notebook? 5) Will G. Skill 1600 DDR3 2x2 4gb work in this motherboard?
Thanks


1) A 955 is not quite as good as a 1055T. 2) probably will OC just fine(4GHz maybe) on the Crosshair IV. 3) some do, some don't(mine was fine and so was a few other people recently) 4) Install the RC TweakIt program on laptop and plug in the USB cable then launch the program. Simple 5) Not positive, but you could look on the qualified vendor list. I'm sure it will work fine, this board is awesome.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


1) How will a 965be c3 compare to the 1055t?


Depends. If you really only do gaming, they'll perform about the same.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


2) How easy does it OC?


Just like any other motherboard. The software overclocking is fairly easy to use.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


3) If anyone knows whats the % of boards sent without the Heatsink touching the NB?


Never heard of that problem
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


4) how to use the connector for OC from a notebook?


There's an included white USB male-to-male chord that you plug into the ROG Connect port of the back and a USB port on another computer, mainly a laptop. Then you install the ROG Connect software on the secondary computer.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


5) Will G. Skill 1600 DDR3 2x2 4gb work in this motherboard?


I have attached the most current, up to date RAM compatibility list. See if it's in there as I don't have the exact model number for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I think that Asus needs to update that with my RAM kit. Cause I know for a fact it works.



















CMD8GX3M4A1333C7 is the AMD edition Dominators. If you can run the 1600 series as listed by Asus, then you can most certainly run the 1333 series. I had mine running at 6-6-6-20.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Depends. If you really only do gaming, they'll perform about the same.Just like any other motherboard. The software overclocking is fairly easy to use.Never heard of that problemThere's an included white USB male-to-male chord that you plug into the ROG Connect port of the back and a USB port on another computer, mainly a laptop. Then you install the ROG Connect software on the secondary computer.I have attached the most current, up to date RAM compatibility list. See if it's in there as I don't have the exact model number for it.


----------



## Vexxcis

Thats suprising the model number is there but only for the 1gb x 2 version...If its the same model it should work with the 2gb x 2 right?


----------



## Vexxcis

PROS: My color schemes match close enough. I think im gonna get the crosshair IV mainly because of the ROG connect and color plus if I do get a bad board ill use their advanced RMA.black and blue MSI with red ram not pretty anyway.

CONS: Some have had bad boards (about 15%), less pci-e slots so its most likely x16 x8 x8 instead of x8 x8 x8 x8 like the MSI counterpart, my case IS black and blue and It would be nice to keep color scheme the same but thats no reason to not buy a better board, and RAM inconvience (for now atleast we will see later)


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope my RAM isn't listed at all.









Also not less PCI-slots. If you are going to run a PCI-e device such as a wireless adapter you lose one there. But you can still run 4 @ 8x. That final slot is _8x,4x_ standard. So if you can mount 4x ATi GPU if you wish. But you won't gain any benefits from doing so.

The best GPU you can run 4 slots is the Radeon 5770 GPU. When you bump up to say a 5870 you can run 4 of those only as long as they are 1Gb RAM Cards. Most of those are 2Gb cards so best you can do there is 2. Same with 5970 cards.









But if you wish to run a better than onboard sound card you have to run it in the bottom PCI slot if you run 2 or more GPU. The 3rd tower will interfere with the upper PCI.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


PROS: My color schemes match close enough. I think im gonna get the crosshair IV mainly because of the ROG connect and color plus if I do get a bad board ill use their advanced RMA.black and blue MSI with red ram not pretty anyway.

CONS: Some have had bad boards (about 15%), _less pci-e slots so its most likely x16 x8 x8 instead of x8 x8 x8 x8 _like the MSI counterpart, my case IS black and blue and It would be nice to keep color scheme the same but thats no reason to not buy a better board, and RAM inconvience (for now atleast we will see later)


----------



## Vexxcis

Im just debating if I should go with the MSI 890FXA-GD70. In your preference what would be a better board?


----------



## Vexxcis

Tell me if im wrong here. There are 4 PCI-E slots. it supports quard xfire but with only 3 dual slot and one single slot. I dont see how the spacing would work.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Tell me if im wrong here. There are 4 PCI-E slots. it supports quard xfire but with only 3 dual slot and one single slot. I dont see how the spacing would work.


is that a point to running 4 gpus unless you're folding or benching
the only want you can have 4 is if you have 4 single slots or use risers otherwise you can only fit 3 dual slot cards


----------



## Ceadderman

No offense but that's kind of like asking a Catholic if the Protestant religion is better.









I think each has its purposes(back to the MoBo question) but I think that this board is better. It definitely has more features than the MSI board. I mean can you OC through another system on the MSI board? Nope.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Im just debating if I should go with the MSI 890FXA-GD70. In your preference what would be a better board?


----------



## Vexxcis

Agreed I think I will get the crosshair iv for better OC'ing and the fact that people have actually blown up their 890fxa's. Any who rep+ thanks mucho.


----------



## Havokr505

Before u buy, Just want to say 1 thing about High end motherboard like this crosshair IV.

Like Honnestly when your paying 200-250$ on an AMD Motherboard, no matter what the company, your getter a motherboard that will overclock well and that will have all the features youll need its rly a matter of personal choice at this Level because unless your going to highend liquid cooling of LN2 your probly not ganna see a difference between this 890FX board and the next top of the line 890FX in overclocking....technique is everythin when it comes to overclocking...

enjoy your purchase


----------



## SpaceCowboy

My temporary air cooled set up while waiting for the EK chip set water block.










The issue I'm currently trying to work out is transferring a cloned array image that is on a single HD, to the Raptor array on the CFIV. The cloned image has Intel RAID drivers on it, & I need to somehow get the AMD RAID drivers on to the array so that the MB recognizes the array.


----------



## Tweeky

Installed a Zalmem CNPS 10X Performa in place of AMD stock cooler.
Temps with the stock cooler were 39 C at idle and 61 C running Prime95.
Temps with Zalmen cooler were 34 C at idle and 51 C running Prime95.
Amb. temp. 27 C, CPU set at 3724 MHz, run 2 sticks of tall Mem. in the back slots. Nice fit with Zalmen cooler.


----------



## supra_rz

hey guys , my NB idles at 58c on startup in BIOS







do i have the NB issue ? i didn't go further cause i had to RMA the ram .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


hey guys , my NB idles at 58c on startup in BIOS







do i have the NB issue ? i didn't go further cause i had to RMA the ram .


58'C is an issue, might have to take a look at what under the NB/SB heatsink looks like.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


58'C is an issue, might have to take a look at what under the NB/SB heatsink looks like.


So i have to disconnect everything from the computer again :S . what should my temps be?like 35 c ?

funny thing i got it used and the seller didnt know anything about this issue


----------



## Ceadderman

Agreed. Before you do though make sure you have some Shin-Etsu or other short burn TIM handy.

I went under mine even though I didn't have to (possibly) and cut where the NB and SB indented the stock TIM and cleaned them with some Qtips and rubbing alcohol. Then I let it sit til there was no RA residue and applied fresh TIM to the areas I cleaned off the heatsinks.

Just be careful. A quarter grain of rice size glob is slightly too much but not so that it gets all over the place. I'd apply it to the heatsinks.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


58'C is an issue, might have to take a look at what under the NB/SB heatsink looks like.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Agreed. Before you do though make sure you have some Shin-Etsu or other short burn TIM handy.

I went under mine even though I didn't have to (possibly) and cut where the NB and SB indented the stock TIM and cleaned them with some Qtips and rubbing alcohol. Then I let it sit til there was no RA residue and applied fresh TIM to the areas I cleaned off the heatsinks.

Just be careful. A quarter grain of rice size glob is slightly too much but not so that it gets all over the place. I'd apply it to the heatsinks.

~Ceadder










so the NB screw has to be shorten as the SB one ? i will get some OCZ freeze cause i cant find the shin anywhere with postage to EU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yeah the NB screw holders need to be the same length as the SB ones, and OZ freeze is fine also.

Ceaderman? congrats on the 100 reps and 2nd flame, goodjob man


----------



## mav2000

So have the bios issues been sorted out now? Also are the newer boards coming with a better NB heatsink, with the issue sorted out?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Yeah the NB screw holders need to be the same length as the SB ones, and OZ freeze is fine also.

Ceaderman? congrats on the 100 reps and 2nd flame, goodjob man










yea man congratz on 100 rep







will make it 101 from me ! cheers


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


So have the bios issues been sorted out now? Also are the newer boards coming with a better NB heatsink, with the issue sorted out?


Some people that have gotten the Crosshair IV's this week have had successful NB temps, but it's too early to tell.

The bios has been fine for awhile now.


----------



## supra_rz

How is recommended the shin-etsu from the ocz freeze or ic 7 carat ? which would be better for the NB-SB and CPU ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'd just use what you have at home, I used AS5 on the chipset before when that was all I had.

Now I use MX-3. Use what you have is what I suggest.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I'd just use what you have at home, I used AS5 on the chipset before when that was all I had.

Now I use MX-3. Use what you have is what I suggest.


when you are ready to order one instead ? which one would you choose ?


----------



## 1337LutZ

What is my NB temp sensor? cannot locate it in everest / HWmonitor!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Someone else would have the chime on this one, I don't know what the best TIM is to be used on a chipset, I'd just order and use MX-3 myself.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


What is my NB temp sensor? cannot locate it in everest / HWmonitor!


do it from bios on power > hardware monitor


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


What is my NB temp sensor? cannot locate it in everest / HWmonitor!


I think you should use Asus PC Probe II off of your mobo CD. You'll see very accurate voltages and temps for your cpu and mobo with that program.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I think you should use Asus PC Probe II off of your mobo CD. You'll see very accurate voltages and temps for your cpu and mobo with that program.


Yea did that









Now i got 50C while stressed under folding :] @ 3.66 ghz.
Surprised how cool it is tough :O


----------



## Ceadderman

From what I gather, they have to be the same length. I never had to do mine. Fingers crossed I won't have to do it to my new Board either.









Gracias Short. Mui appreciado.









If you can get it, Shin-Etsu G751 is best. I use X23 which is slightly behind the #2 ranked TIM and that's AS5. But AS5 takes 200 hours burn time. Shin-Etsu takes 8 hours max for cure times. Check my sig for a more comprehensive TIM breakdown. "80-way Thermal..."









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


so the NB screw has to be shorten as the SB one ? i will get some OCZ freeze cause i cant find the shin anywhere with postage to EU.


----------



## Vexxcis

Sorry one of your guys confused me Liquid cooling is a must? Cause I dont have that kind of money considering its all going into my build. Or will regular old air cooling work (probably a zalman or a CM v8)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Sorry one of your guys confused me Liquid cooling is a must? Cause I dont have that kind of money considering its all going into my build. Or will regular old air cooling work (probably a zalman or a CM v8)

Water cooling isn't a must.

I got 4.1Ghz with a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with one Panaflo 38mm x120mm fan.


----------



## Vexxcis

Thanks, Yeah i knew it wasnt required but yeah the way he said it kinda made me go huh? And how much did your cooler cost? Trying to keep my build under 800


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
when you are ready to order one instead ? which one would you choose ?



















































There's a nice little handy chart on their website implying that MX3 transfers heat more efficiently. And:

Quote:

During the CPU's initial use, the compound thins out to enhance the filling of the microscopic valleys and ensure the best physical contact between the heatsink and the CPU core. Then the compound thickens slightly over the next *50 to 200 hours* of use to its final consistency designed for long-term stability.
No need to wait with MX3.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


From what I gather, they have to be the same length. I never had to do mine. Fingers crossed I won't have to do it to my new Board either.









Gracias Short. Mui appreciado.









If you can get it, Shin-Etsu G751 is best. I use X23 which is slightly behind the #2 ranked TIM and that's AS5. But AS5 takes 200 hours burn time. Shin-Etsu takes 8 hours max for cure times. Check my sig for a more comprehensive TIM breakdown. "80-way Thermal..."









~Ceadder










there is no cure time for shin etsu which is the beauty of it.

i wouldnt use as5 since it has a cure time and is electrolly conductive or something


----------



## supra_rz

brought my dominators GT for RMA , now its time to deal with the NB issue


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
there is no cure time for shin etsu which is the beauty of it.

i wouldnt use as5 since it has a cure time and is electrolly conductive or something

"Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)"

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

It looks like they posted an update & a better explanation on their website. Some of the reviews I've read in the past said it was not electrically conductive, but left it at that.

Ceramique is a better choice if you're worried about shorts & want to use an AS product.

"Electrical Insulator:
CÃ©ramique does not contain any metal or other electrically conductive materials. It is a pure electrical insulator, neither electrically conductive nor capacitive."

http://www.arcticsilver.com/ceramique.htm


----------



## Ceadderman

Ceramique is nowhere near as good as AX5 or AX3. It's not bad paste but I wouldn't consider it "Performance Paste". Look in my sig for "80-way TIM..." takes you to the breakdown. You don't even have to read the breakdown (though I suggest reading), you can go right to the results if that's what you want.

@Vexxcis... You don't have to spend alot to have h2o anymore. A good starter in this regard is the Corsair Hydro Series H50, you can sometimes get a reasonable deal for it through newegg or other places. Last month Best Buy had them listed at $60. It will EASILY out perform most coolers and come in with the same results of others. The thing about the H50 though is you can add to it and get even better results. It's self contained comes with a fan and is relatively easy to set up and doesn't have a big footprint so it won't or shouldn't interfere with your choice of RAM unlike some Coolers. Cooler Master V10 _*COUGH*_









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
"Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)"

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

It looks like they posted an update & a better explanation on their website. Some of the reviews I've read in the past said it was not electrically conductive, but left it at that.

Ceramique is a better choice if you're worried about shorts & want to use an AS product.

"Electrical Insulator:
CÃ©ramique does not contain any metal or other electrically conductive materials. It is a pure electrical insulator, neither electrically conductive nor capacitive."

http://www.arcticsilver.com/ceramique.htm


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ceramique is nowhere near as good as AX5 or AX3. It's not bad paste but I wouldn't consider it "Performance Paste". Look in my sig for "80-way TIM..." takes you to the breakdown. You don't even have to read the breakdown (though I suggest reading), you can go right to the results if that's what you want.

@Vexxcis... You don't have to spend alot to have h2o anymore. A good starter in this regard is the Corsair Hydro Series H50, you can sometimes get a reasonable deal for it through newegg or other places. Last month Best Buy had them listed at $60. It will EASILY out perform most coolers and come in with the same results of others. The thing about the H50 though is you can add to it and get even better results. It's self contained comes with a fan and is relatively easy to set up and *doesn't have a big footprint so it won't or shouldn't interfere with your choice of RAM unlike some Coolers*. Cooler Master V10 _*COUGH*_









~Ceadder










that's exactly why i ve choosen the h50 for


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Any word on when the CHIV Extreme will be released?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Any word on when the CHIV Extreme will be released?


The word on the street is that it will appear this summer some time, don't quote me though.

And another thing, you didn't hear this from me.

Welcome to OCN ebolamonkey3


----------



## Vexxcis

Does anyone here have corsair h50? And could to post pictures?


----------



## Ceadderman

Peectures ju want peectures? Ju don't need no peectures...









jk







hang on.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Does anyone here have corsair h50? And could to post pictures?


----------



## Ceadderman

Check out "My HAF 932..." link in my sig for Vid coverage of my system.









~Ceadder


----------



## Vexxcis

Thanks very much. If I am correct though it CPU only? No big deal if it is.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes CPU only. I run the AMD Dominator kit which comes with a fan. But it's spendy as the kit cost $250 for the 8Gb kit @ newegg.









Geez can't wait for for my CHIV Board to get back here. I jsut got updated by newegg that they received it and it can take up to 3 days to go over the issue. Took me an hour to source it out.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Thanks very much. If I am correct though it CPU only? No big deal if it is.


----------



## supra_rz

your stressing the pump of the h50 with the rad on top isn't it ?


----------



## Ceadderman

1400 RPM over a short distance like that makes little difference I think. It's also aided by gravity. I know a bit about gravity and liquid as that's how we water our horses at my Moms place.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


your stressing the pump of the h50 with the rad on top isn't it ?


----------



## Vexxcis

Cool thanks rep+. So Ive come to my final build
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965BE @ stock (for now) C3

Hard drive: samsung 80gb and samsung 186gb at 7200 rpm

CPU cooling: corsair h50

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

Power Suppy: Thermaltake toughpower 750W

Monitor: Park 1920 x 1200

Memory: G. Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz Cas 7 at 7-8-7-24-2N

Case: Thermaltake armor va8003bws

GFX: 8800gt (for now







hate nVidia) (going to xfire 2x5830's)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Sound:Onboard XFI


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Cool thanks rep+. So Ive come to my final build
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965BE @ stock (for now) C3

Get 955 BE C3 revision A much better overclocker, cheaper and you'll be able to run 8Gb on Win7 64bit. I've heard that not all 8Gb identify with the C2 version. You can get it with the CHIV via a newegg combo deal right now for $35 savings and get a free S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game as well. So this would shave your costs about $50 over the 965 BE alone.

Quote:

Hard drive: samsung 80gb and samsung 186gb at 7200 rpm
Reasonable HDD and it's a performer from everything I've seen on it.

Quote:

CPU cooling: corsair h50

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
As I point out above you can save some dough when combo'ed.









Quote:

Power Suppy: Thermaltake toughpower 750W
You know that $50 or so you just saved? Put it into the bloodflow of your system. Nothing wrong with Tt, but you can now do better if you wish. Corsair HX or Antec TP series both are 50c rated.

Quote:

Monitor: Park 1920 x 1200
Not familiar with this brand, so I can't give any reasonable feedback on it.

Quote:

Memory: G. Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz Cas 7 at 7-8-7-24-2N
I'm assuming 4Gb? In any case Ripjaws are EXCELLENT chips. I was running 4Gb of the Red 1600 series on this loaner board til I got my Dominators. You could certainly do worse than get these performers.

Quote:

Case: Thermaltake armor va8003bws
Not sure I agree with this case but if you're willing to live with it then it's not a bad case. I have the 932 and while there are definitely things I didn't like with this case, CM fixed the main one and that was the interior color on the new 932s'. My main issue with the Armor is the wing doors. If you run it with them off then there are certainly better looking in the same price point, I think.

Quote:

GFX: 8800gt (for now







hate nVidia) (going to xfire 2x5830's)
Not bad for a temporary card.

Quote:

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64
If you can shake the dough free somewhere, I suggest you go with ultimate or wait. Especially if you are only running 4Gb of RAM and have an OS to fall back on. I haven't had to get any extraneous programs like Zip or WinRAR programs with that OS. If you do this you can take and save these funds for later or you can upgrade something else with the $99(I think this is the average price of W7HP64







) Maybe even get a reasonable ATi card if you are buying that 8800gt.

Quote:

Sound:Onboard XFI
Exactly.









~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

yes get the 955 cheaper and oc better supposedly, check the forums here to buy or something

might want to use the money you save on the chip and save it up for something like a seasonic gold x750


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Cool thanks rep+. So Ive come to my final build
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965BE @ stock (for now) C3

Hard drive: samsung 80gb and samsung 186gb at 7200 rpm

CPU cooling: corsair h50

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

Power Suppy: Thermaltake toughpower 750W

Monitor: Park 1920 x 1200

Memory: G. Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz Cas 7 at 7-8-7-24-2N

Case: Thermaltake armor va8003bws

GFX: 8800gt (for now







hate nVidia) (going to xfire 2x5830's)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Sound:Onboard XFI


Looks like a solid build, although for about the same price you could get the Corsair 850HX which is rock-solid and has a 7 year warranty (I use it).Check out some reviews!


----------



## Vexxcis

Lol I alread have my case psu and GFX got it in a deal I couldnt pass up. I just need my CPU, MOBO, RAM, and Corsair h50. That alone will cost my up in the 400 - 500 dollar range.


----------



## ny_driver

Hey I just bought a Sapphire HD4890 OC Edition.....so that will make 3 x reference design 4890 on the new Crosshair. Hopefully my Sapphire 4890 will come back from RMA with a red PCB to match the other 2.

I need to find 1 more EK-FC4890LT water block though eventually. I still must RMA my 1st Sapphire 4890 before I'll have 3 working cards.









EDIT: I just realized that my PSU only has 4 x 6+2 pci-e connectors. I'll either have to mod it or buy another one.

Probably get this........or mod my 850 for free.


----------



## Vexxcis

Wait so let me get this right. The 965 IS a 955 with the multiplier bumped up one? And it OC's better? I also heard all that the 965's were 955 that exceeded the top standard for 955.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well here you go...

Crosshair IV, 955 BE, Call of Pripyat Combo deal...$364.98

Save that $20(over 965 BE)plus the $35 and apply it to the upgrade in OS.









$99+$55=$154

Can you afford $20 more for Ultimate OEM? If you're getting the HDD anyway you qualify for OEM.

I love my Win7 Ultimate 64-bit.









Here's my RMA update. In 24-48 hours it ships...










More than likely it goes out first thing tomorrow. So I should see it Friday Morning.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Lol I alread have my case psu and GFX got it in a deal I couldnt pass up. I just need my CPU, MOBO, RAM, and Corsair h50. That alone will cost my up in the 400 - 500 dollar range.


----------



## Vexxcis

Lol I already have my windows 7 premium disk. Had it for awhile like 4 months never used it. Already have my hdds gonna get a new one soon though. My case,psu,hdds,gfx card, and OS I already have.


----------



## Vexxcis

Hey does anyone know if the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM will work in this motherboard. I dont see it listed.

EDIT:NVM people who reviewed said they use it.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
your stressing the pump of the h50 with the rad on top isn't it ?

I don't have the H50, but my rad is the highest component in my system and my pump the lowest.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you have a link to them? Not that it matters cause I think they do. The ones I have did, though I didn't run them long. My bro ended up with them for his Asus Board. His Board isn't even close to the capability of the CH IV.

He thought that if mine were a RAM issue that he could use my board to see how much he liked it. I tole him fat chance as I know how much RAM he has in his case.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Hey does anyone know if the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM will work in this motherboard. I dont see it listed.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I don't have the H50, but my rad is the highest component in my system and my pump the lowest.









Me too.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Hey does anyone know if the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM will work in this motherboard. I dont see it listed.

EDIT:NVM people who reviewed said they use it.


I know they are not the same but this is what I run in my system and I like them:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231276

Edit: And they look good with a ch4


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Me too.










I'd take a picture too but I don't feel manly enough with just a 8400GS in there









(5850 is being RMA'ed)


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Do you have a link to them? Not that it matters cause I think they do. The ones I have did, though I didn't run them long. My bro ended up with them for his Asus Board. His Board isn't even close to the capability of the CH IV.

He thought that if mine were a RAM issue that he could use my board to see how much he liked it. I tole him fat chance as I know how much RAM he has in his case.







lol

~Ceadder










Heres the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

Someone left a review saying they use it in it. But you can see it just for looks.


----------



## Vexxcis

Hey guys I think im gonna go with the 965 though its $20 more expensive they are supposed the 955's that exceeded the 955 specs. AKA higher quality. Dont know if its worth it. Post your opinions please.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try these instead...

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

I know they are 9-9-9-24-2N timings but your timings can be adjusted on this board. I didn't realize you were speaking of the blue kit. I'm pretty sure you could get away with it, but if you can't you're down until you get something you can run.

I ran this kit, so I know they'll work. They're also Red which is a plus over the blue kit.









$10 off til the 30th if you can get them ordered before midnite. Otherwise they're about the same give or take.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Heres the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

Someone left a review saying they use it in it. But you can see it just for looks.


----------



## Vexxcis

ceadder those are CAS 9 remember CAS 7 is epic for 109.99. And I agree red would look awesome I dunno if its worth it though. :/


----------



## Squirrel

I can second that, I had those Ripjaws that Ceadder just posted and they work flawlessly.

Does anyone here have a GTX470/480 running on their CH4? I'm debating of getting one on July 1st (Canada Day, I'm sure there will be some sweet deals) but I'm worried about what effect that may have on my NB temps.


----------



## Vexxcis

GET ATI. Thats all I can say. Ati's run cooler, you can xfire in any board, better customer support, and are priced correct unlike nVidia. Get two 5830's they are dx11 may cost more depending on model but are better in general gaming. Extreme tessalations the gtx will win but instead of 170gb/s you get 256gb/s for $400 you could even tri xfire it for $600 and get 384gb/s that would whoop any gtx's ass at the low end 58xx series.


----------



## Squirrel

Price is not really an issue (well the price for the 5970 may be an issue). but 5830's are overpriced for their lousy performance. 2 5770's will do just as good for their less money.

I'll get a 5850 back after the RMA is done, but meh, it'll be a non-ref model and I can't stand the temperatures on that thing (idling at almost 60 C). Will probably sell it, either here or locally.

Also, I may want to start folding so nvidia>ati. The only thing keeping me from buying the 480/470 now is the temps and the lack of eyefinity in the future if I ever choose to try it out.







And I'm wondering how huge of a bottleneck my CPU will be for a 480/470...


----------



## Vexxcis

guys do you think I should get the 955 or 965? Most people said they reached a higher OC with the 965 because there the higher quality 955's. I have another $20 to spend but it would be nice to save it for the h50


----------



## Vexxcis

from what ive seen the 5830's kick most of the gts and low end gtx models in single. Maybe its different for me cause I am on a budget. Hey and how much would you sell the 5850 for? I hate my 8800gt. Hot and lousy for the price.

EDIT:Why dont you boost the fan speed with riva?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


guys do you think I should get the 955 or 965? Most people said they reached a higher OC with the 965 because there the higher quality 955's. I have another $20 to spend but it would be nice to save it for the h50


It's ultimately the exact same chip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


from what ive seen the 5830's kick most of the gts and low end gtx models in single. Maybe its different for me cause I am on a budget. Hey and how much would you sell the 5850 for? I hate my 8800gt. Hot and lousy for the price.

EDIT:Why dont you boost the fan speed with riva?


Probably around ~$250 shipped. Depends whether it's Canada or US. And I don't want to boost the fan speed cause I care about noise lol I guess you can't hear it when playing a game or watching a movie or something, but I don't want to keep changing it when going to bed etc.


----------



## Vexxcis

Grr 250 is a bit out of my price range. Nvm. But seriously man? Boost the fan speed you wont regret it. Hell the gtx will be ALOT worse in temp. And yes all phenom II's are the EXACT same chip just some dont quite hit the standard so the disable cores and sell them like that. I think ill go with the 965 my build will top out at $700 once I get the $75 for the corsair h50. PM me if you want my build.


----------



## Dustinthewind

I'm saving up for the 5870 matrix 2gb edition. My LG 27inch still flickers sometimes with 1gb of memmory. maybe ill get ati 6k series if they are out by xmas.


----------



## Vexxcis

I dont believe they will. Plus I dont know if you can handle more thean 4gb of gRAM on this board someone correct me if im wrong.

EDIT: BTW does anyone have a spare DVD/CD SATA drive preferably with Lightscribe?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Vexxcis regarding the 965:955 equation you should probably speak with Tater Tot or El gappo. Those guys will steer you straight in this regard.

I will say you might look at how much more room you have to OC with on a 955 vs. a 965 to start with. 3.2 Ghz to 3.4 Ghz You're gonna be topped out relatively quick with the 965 v. the 955.

Also there is a clock done on a M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 where the guy whipped that 955s' butt and it turned out an impressive 7.1 Ghz clock. Obviously he didn't use air. He used CO2 or Hydrogen but still 7.1 on an Asus board no less. One that for all intents and purposes isn't on the same playing field as the CH IV.

Seriously save the $20 and go 955. You'll still have a really solid OC'er and further away from Bulldozer to save and get into that later if you're looking to grow on the CHIV MoBo

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Grr 250 is a bit out of my price range. Nvm. But seriously man? Boost the fan speed you wont regret it. Hell the gtx will be ALOT worse in temp. And yes all phenom II's are the EXACT same chip just some dont quite hit the standard so the disable cores and sell them like that. I think ill go with the 965 my build will top out at $700 once I get the $75 for the corsair h50. PM me if you want my build.


----------



## Ceadderman

Correct. 1GDDR per channel up to a max of 4:1 in the 1st PCI-E slot. So if you have one of those sweet 4Gb GPUs' that's all you'll be running. I'm not sure about NVid as a phsyx Card but ATi for sure is not going to run more than 4Gb combined.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
I dont believe they will. *Plus I dont know if you can handle more than 4gb of gRAM* on this board someone correct me if im wrong.

EDIT: BTW does anyone have a spare DVD/CD SATA drive preferably with Lightscribe?


----------



## Dustinthewind

Im not planning on ever trifiring, atleast not on this board. I might go xfire next year sometime but prolly not.


----------



## Vexxcis

ceadder hey I think im just gonna go with the 965 mainy because from all the OC's ive seen the highest 965 has atleast a 0.2mhz adv. over the highest 955 mainstream OC. Plus saving $20 bucks to go with a bulldozer later on isint gonna help me much $20 is nothing I can make $25 a week from just chores







. Anyway if you can get any good deals on a h50 tell me cause im def gonna get one. Hey and Ill upload pics of my case (nothing but PSU and stock casefans.)


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


ceadder hey I think im just gonna go with the 965 mainy because from all the OC's ive seen the highest 965 has atleast a 0.2mhz adv. over the highest 955 mainstream OC. Plus saving $20 bucks to go with a bulldozer later on isint gonna help me much $20 is nothing I can make $25 a week from just chores







. Anyway if you can get any good deals on a h50 tell me cause im def gonna get one. Hey and Ill upload pics of my case (nothing but PSU and stock casefans.)


man just go with the 955 and some the money for something else , really are going to care for 0.2 mhz ? if you arent going to break a world record save your money , plus don't rely on reviews cause those cpu are SAMPLES which are being made better than retailÂ´s ones so they perform better on oc . hope i helps


----------



## Vexxcis

Lol no dude this is from a forum where people posted their OC's. And i know that 0.2ghz isint much. Ehh I dunno! I might I might not. I wont see any preformance difference im more thinking about OCING


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Lol no dude this is from a forum where people posted their OC's. And i know that 0.2ghz isint much. Ehh I dunno! I might I might not. I wont see any preformance difference im more thinking about OCING


Their OC may vary in every board + ambient temps etc , i was in your position 2 weeks ago and i said to my self " why would i buy the 965 if i can oc the 955 so well" ? be sure to get the c3 as mine and your good to go . Enjoy it


----------



## Vexxcis

Okay dude ill take your advice. Hopefully I get one of the good chips that OC well. any way I posted some pics of my case for ceadder take a look at that beast its http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2885 11 drive bays. Gonna do some cable management mods but just got it so.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sweet. Can't wait to see it.







...

Sorry, running 2 gigs so it takes blink before my bandwidth hits its ceiling and I have to restart the system. Can't wait til Friday.









Purty purty, Vexxcis. I still like my HAF but I do like how that Case is set up. Having the PSU up top makes it easier to cable manage that's for sure.









You should be able to mount your Rad in the front intake fan location so long as you can mount a 120 there. That's where I would put it unless you have a spot on the ceiling of your Armor Case.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


ceadder hey I think im just gonna go with the 965 mainy because from all the OC's ive seen the highest 965 has atleast a 0.2mhz adv. over the highest 955 mainstream OC. Plus saving $20 bucks to go with a bulldozer later on isint gonna help me much $20 is nothing I can make $25 a week from just chores







. Anyway if you can get any good deals on a h50 tell me cause im def gonna get one. Hey and Ill upload pics of my case (nothing but PSU and stock casefans.)


----------



## Vexxcis

Ceadderman they are up I posted the link in my post above.

Yeah the PSU on top is easier for cable management (I can throw extras over the back.

AND IT HAS A WHOPPING 11 DRIVE BAYS!

And I agree the HAF Is effin amazing.

EDIT:My final build comes to about $902







Im happy.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Ceadderman they are up I posted the link in my post above.

EDIT:My final build comes to about $902







Im happy.


edit your system on user cp


----------



## Vexxcis

Oh and BTW the only thing I hate about it is it doesnt have any special cable management. Though most cases dont...

Excuse me supra? Sig it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Mine was twice that so I think you did good comparatively speaking. I still have parts that are on my list to get.









Yup look up in the black tool bar for "User CP" that will take you to the next page where you look at the left sidebar and you'll see "Edit/ Add system"

And then you can show off your handywork to anyone and it also helps us better help you should you need any later on.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Ceadderman they are up I posted the link in my post above.

Yeah the PSU on top is easier for cable management (I can throw extras over the back.

AND IT HAS A WHOPPING 11 DRIVE BAYS!

And I agree the HAF Is effin amazing.

EDIT:My final build comes to about $902







Im happy.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Mine was twice that so I think you did good comparatively speaking. I still have parts that are on my list to get.









~Ceadder










why dont you upgrade to another 5770 ? its a pity such a system with only a 5770 . I know you still waiting for the cH4 from newegg


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Oh and BTW the only thing I hate about it is it doesnt have any special cable management. Though most cases dont...

Excuse me supra? Sig it?


go here : http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually I want bigger, but it looks like I'm gonna have to get another 5770 for the time being when I get some more money. It's only temporary though(I hope) maybe when it's time for me to purchase 59** will be more reasonable.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


why dont you upgrade to another 5770 ? its a pity such a system with only a 5770 . I know you still waiting for the cH4 from newegg


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Actually I want bigger, but it looks like I'm gonna have to get another 5770 for the time being when I get some more money. It's only temporary though(I hope) maybe when it's time for me to purchase 59** will be more reasonable.







lol

~Ceadder










thought of a 5970 too but i am afraid of issues with crossfire 5970+5870


----------



## Vexxcis

Rich ass people.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Rich ass people.










we aren't rich , we work and we like what we doing !


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow thanks Supra you just showed me something cool.









I was speaking of the Ghz values for 955 and 965 earlier right?

Apparently I OC'd and didn't know I did. Stock the 955 is 3.2Ghz

I don't know what I did but I floated 3.467 w/o even trying?

Anyone know if that might've been due to my RAM timings of 6-6-6-20?









I'm still relatively n00b to OC'n, I get the multiplier and the voltage issue but all I changed was my RAM timings and it increased my Ghz? Man I love this Board if that's the case.









~Ceadder


----------



## Vexxcis

Supra I legally cant work lol so me building is different than you.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Wow thanks Supra you just showed me something cool.









I was speaking of the Ghz values for 955 and 965 earlier right?

Apparently I OC'd and didn't know I did. Stock the 955 is 3.2Ghz

I don't know what I did but I floated 3.467 w/o even trying?

Anyone know if that might've been due to my RAM timings of 6-6-6-20?









I'm still relatively n00b to OC'n, I get the multiplier and the voltage issue but all I changed was my RAM timings and it increased my Ghz? Man I love this Board if that's the case.









~Ceadder










Just press the OC button once and tell me what you get please







( forgot you dont have the CH4 yet







) i brought my dominators gt for RAM


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Supra I legally cant work lol so me building is different than you.


i am just 20 dude and i get the money from working for my new build







so dont find excuses


----------



## Vexxcis

Im 15 dude. I cant get a job yet! I have to work my ass off to get this stuff. Being 15 and getting a $900 is quite amazing knowing that im building it. At $20 I have to work 40 weeks to pay this off. Quote me being the house slave.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that was my initial setup before I shut the system down to mount my H50. Then when I tried to boot up again it wouldn't Post. I was so annoyed thinking that maybe I fried a connection or something.

Nope RAM issue.
















But I get my replacement Board soon. And yup I plan to hit that OC button after I set the timings to what I had before. See what that gets me.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


Just press the OC button once and tell me what you get please







( forgot you dont have the CH4 yet








) i brought my dominators gt for RAM


----------



## supra_rz

Did anyone had a physx card on the CH4 board ? i am getting an 9800 gt eco edition ( no additional cables ) for dedicated physx . Anyone had issues with ati + nvidia ?


----------



## Ceadderman

You could turn this into a side business Vexx. I mean what you're learning right here you could build systems for classmates based on their budget and what you are learning by building your own.

Personally I put ALOT of hours into researching my system. I probably put enough research to build 10 systems if I'dve had the funding at my disposal.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Im 15 dude. I cant get a job yet! I have to work my ass off to get this stuff. Being 15 and getting a $900 is quite amazing knowing that im building it. At $20 I have to work 40 weeks to pay this off. Quote me being the house slave.


----------



## Vexxcis

Lol same here really.

But then again people in my neighborhood build computers. Ill rape their business.

EDIT: If you wanna hear the X-Fi goto


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You could turn this into a side business Vexx. I mean what you're learning right here you could build systems for classmates based on their budget and what you are learning by building your own.

Personally I put ALOT of hours into researching my system. I probably put enough research to build 10 systems if I'dve had the funding at my disposal.









~Ceadder









Its now 1 year research for building my system and i think i will be very happy with another 5870 . No regrets , next year bulldozer + CH4 = <3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Lol same here really.

But then again people in my neighborhood build computers. Ill rape their business.

EDIT: If you wanna hear the X-Fi goto 




creative x-fi its nothing compared to an asus xonar dx or d2x


----------



## Vexxcis

Ive put 3 months into it. Forums help







and just like you next year bulldozer with this board = <3


----------



## Vexxcis

Hey does anyone have a DVD/CD Sata optical drive?


----------



## Ceadderman

I have 2. I have the Asus 24B1LT Litescribe capable drive and the standard Asus 24B1LT DVD-R. Why?

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Hey does anyone have a DVD/CD Sata optical drive?


----------



## Vexxcis

Cause my optical drive is IDE. How much would you want for one?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Cause my optical drive is IDE. How much would you want for one?

you can get ide to sata cable


----------



## Vexxcis

Dude wouldnt that slow it ridiclousy? Plus I would rather just have sata and use less room. Though I got plenty in my case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cheaper to go this way round...

ASUS 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 2MB Cache SATA 24x DVD Writer LightScribe Support - OEM









Oh and it DOES come with software. Nero 9 no less. Have to go to cnet.com and look up the freeware Lightscribe templates but it's the bomb. I copied my Oblivion disc over to LS media and it burned the cover art into the label in 20 minutes.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Cause my optical drive is IDE. How much would you want for one?


----------



## Vexxcis

Ceadder I need a cd drive to! I burn music.

EDIT: PS Ceadder you failed. Lite-on has a 24x DVD + - R-RW / CD combo for 24.99


----------



## Dustinthewind

Hey guys i have a question. The asus matrix 2gb 5870 uses two 8pin power. my power supply comes with one such connector. The package comes with a six pin to 8pin adapter, but it uses the six pins. would this mean i would need a molex to six pin adapter aswell?

PS 700watt should be enough right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Lite on suxx Vixx.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Ceadder I need a cd drive to! I burn music.

EDIT: PS Ceadder you failed. Lite-on has a 24x DVD + - R-RW / CD combo for 24.99


----------



## Vexxcis

your motherboard require that one such power connector. Get molex to 8-pin. 700w might be enough depending on your system. 750w is better 800w is alot better 1000w maybe an over kill









Hey and Ceadder dont be hatin. Ive had lite-on their not bad.

Hey and is it just me or does intel seem like money whores?


----------



## Ceadderman

1st 700w is enough
2nd you shouldn't need the molex to 8 pin adapter if your PSU has 8pin PCI-E connectors.
3rd I think that we've definitely gone off topic.

So if I may, I'd like to get this back on topic if that's alright with you guys.

Anyone know how I got my OC w/o touching a single button and only changing the timings in the BIOS? I'm a bit buggered by this. Stock is 3.2 Ghz per the 955. My last check I had 3.467 Ghz all I did was change them 6-6-6-20 and left Voltage stock. Any ideas?

Obviously not much of an OC, but still an OC none the less.









:Edit: Intel is Intel. You should just accept this. I can't hate on em cause I spent a buttload o dough on my system. That would be hypocritical.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
Hey guys i have a question. The asus matrix 2gb 5870 uses two 8pin power. my power supply comes with one such connector. The package comes with a six pin to 8pin adapter, but it uses the six pins. would this mean i would need a molex to six pin adapter aswell?

PS 700watt should be enough right?


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
1st 700w is enough
2nd you shouldn't need the molex to 8 pin adapter if your PSU has 8pin PCI-E connectors.
3rd I think that we've definitely gone off topic.

So if I may, I'd like to get this back on topic if that's alright with you guys.

Anyone know how I got my OC w/o touching a single button and only changing the timings in the BIOS? I'm a bit buggered by this. Stock is 3.2 Ghz per the 955. My last check I had 3.467 Ghz all I did was change them 6-6-6-20 and left Voltage stock. Any ideas?

Obviously not much of an OC, but still an OC none the less.









~Ceadder










Maybe you hit the OC button? Ever think that?









and hey get some better internet







I think you need it.

and hey ceadder if you read it closely he said he had 1 8 pin our mobo requires 1 8 pin


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. I swear I never even touched the buttons yet. But now I've got a hankerin for some overbuggerin usin my MoBo buttons of fun.







lol

I'm on DSL. Though my connection is slow. I should go back to my regular channel though cause it's much faster.
















I was thinking he had only 1 8pin PCI-E. Must be late or I've gotten quite daft in my old age. lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Maybe you hit the OC button? Ever think that?









and hey get some better internet







I think you need it.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nope. I swear I never even touched the buttons yet. But now I've got a hankerin for some overbuggerin usin my MoBo buttons of fun.







lol

I'm on DSL. Though my connection is slow. I should go back to my regular channel though cause it's much faster.









~Ceadder









Yeah probably...im at 15mb/s









Lol how old are you?

EDIT: look at your myspace...your 41?


----------



## Ceadderman

24 mbps at the moment. I generally run between 48 and 54 but the connection was bogging so I swapped over to a local network in the area to let my usual network catch a breather.









Kay man I gotta catch some Zzzz but I wanna watch my Friday Nite Lights ep before crashin I'll see ya later and lets get this puppy back on track then. Peace.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Yeah probably...im at 15mb/s


----------



## supra_rz

1 . we are going off topic
2 . to be on topic how do i change the speed of the power fan connectors on the mobo ? (rpm)


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
24 mbps at the moment. I generally run between 48 and 54 but the connection was bogging so I swapped over to a local network in the area to let my usual network catch a breather.









Kay man I gotta catch some Zzzz but I wanna watch my Friday Nite Lights ep before crashin I'll see ya later and lets get this puppy back on track then. Peace.









~Ceadder









Lol my internet is crap right now to. ima speed test it brb.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
24 mbps at the moment. I generally run between 48 and 54 but the connection was bogging so I swapped over to a local network in the area to let my usual network catch a breather.









Kay man I gotta catch some Zzzz but I wanna watch my Friday Nite Lights ep before crashin I'll see ya later and lets get this puppy back on track then. Peace.









~Ceadder









Peace


----------



## Saleh8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Anyone know how I got my OC w/o touching a single button and only changing the timings in the BIOS? I'm a bit buggered by this. Stock is 3.2 Ghz per the 955. My last check I had 3.467 Ghz all I did was change them 6-6-6-20 and left Voltage stock. Any ideas?

I'm not sure but I think you should play with the CPU not the RAM timing !!


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
1 . we are going off topic
2 . to be on topic how do i change the speed of the power fan connectors on the mobo ? (rpm)

Umm i can reasearch it because I dont currently have the mobo. Ill be back shortly.


----------



## Ceadderman

In the BIOS. You can do that in Hardware I believe. If you set it to "ignore" per channel then the fans go to 100% by default. Otherwise you set them from 90% to 30%. If you have the H50 plugged in correctly( for those who have the H50) you'll plug the pump into the Pwr connector which is one connection over from the CPU connection and your P/P can daisy off the CPU connection.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
1 . we are going off topic
2 . to be on topic how do i change the speed of the power fan connectors on the mobo ? (rpm)


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
1 . we are going off topic
2 . to be on topic how do i change the speed of the power fan connectors on the mobo ? (rpm)

Fan Xpert from ASUS that how you do it.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol, but I didn't play with the multiplier as I was in the process of getting everything sorted out first but I wanted to see what my RAM gave me in timings and I'm kinda glad I did cause that 3rd slot issue showed up pretty soon afterwards. gave me the chance to get a new MoBo rather than a reconditioned one through RMA.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saleh8* 
I'm not sure but I think you should play with the CPU not the RAM timing !!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Fan Xpert from ASUS that how you do it.

in bios ? what options does it give you ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay, I'll let you young pups get back to it, I'm about done my leg is starting to get bigger from lack of circulation.









Nite all.

~Ceadder


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
lol, but I didn't play with the multiplier as I was in the process of getting everything sorted out first but I wanted to see what my RAM gave me in timings and I'm kinda glad I did cause that 3rd slot issue showed up pretty soon afterwards. gave me the chance to get a new MoBo rather than a reconditioned one through RMA.







lol

~Ceadder









up multi - check stability - if unstable up the volt by one onch - if stable up multi - check stability - and so on .. thats the easy way to oc

nite Ceadderman


----------



## Vexxcis

Supra its a program. And what OC can you hit with your 955


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Supra its a program. And what OC can you hit with your 955

my ram is on RMA so the board is unavailable right now . I didnt even get to the windows screen . I am waiting for my h50 and the ram to start the final touches . the 955 can go 4 + with good cooling .


----------



## Vexxcis

lol okay thats good that $20 that I saved can goto the h50. still thats another $50 tacked on thats 2 and 1/2 weeks of work


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
lol okay thats good that $20 that I saved can goto the h50. still thats another $50 tacked on thats 2 and 1/2 weeks of work

that's the reason why we get whats worth and not whats the best ( we are not rich ), also the h50 is a good step to oc and the CH4 its a reliable board with tons of features .


----------



## Vexxcis

Yeah that why I love AMD to gives intel a run for their money. My system is important to me. Considering im dedicating 42 weeks of work to it at my age. $902 is alot of $.

Oh and supra did you check out my case?

EDIT: $913 with my cold cathodes


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
that's the reason why we get whats worth and not whats the best ( we are not rich ), also the h50 is a good step to oc and the CH4 its a reliable board with tons of features .

Damn I just saw a guy at 4.2 on air (zalman) now imagine what the h50 will be like?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Yeah that why I love AMD to gives intel a run for their money. My system is important to me. Considering im dedicating 42 weeks of work to it at my age. $902 is alot of $.

Oh and supra did you check out my case?

EDIT: $913 with my cold cathodes

yea i did , got a friend with same case but if i were you i would change it cause cable management its so important to me .


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Damn I just saw a guy at 4.2 on air (zalman) now imagine what the h50 will be like?

the ambient temperature is very important , dont expect to be the same or better . Plus you need to know the oc set up ( how many volts ? ) for me 1.5v+ its scary .


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
yea i did , got a friend with same case but if i were you i would change it cause cable management its so important to me .

Cable management is a low priority but I will tidy it.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
the ambient temperature is very important , dont expect to be the same or better . Plus you need to know the oc set up ( how many volts ? ) for me 1.5v+ its scary .

Yes I agree Ambient is VERY important. (im gonna get ac for my room any time now so WOOHOO!

And I know that 4.2 is quite high. Probably dont need more than 4.0ghz max. And he even said he got a 1 in 100 chip He had it at a stable 4.2 at 1.55 at 32c idle\\

I personally wont push my chip past 1.5, 1.5 is my max. Quite a few get 3.6 - 3.7 without changing stock voltages.


----------



## Vexxcis

Hey supra should I get Mushkin ddr3 1600 @ 7-9-7-24? or go with G. Skill ddr3 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-2n?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Hey supra should I get Mushkin ddr3 1600 @ 7-9-7-24? or go with G. Skill ddr3 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-2n?


i would buy the mushkin cause i know they are very good , BUT if i was 15 like you said







and money matters , get the cheaper option . They are VERY good set of rams and they perform so well . AMD needs low timing and no high frequencies like intel .


----------



## Vexxcis

$10 aint so big of a difference for the mushkin expecially if it runs better


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


1 . we are going off topic 
2 . to be on topic how do i change the speed of the power fan connectors on the mobo ? (rpm)


2. Using Asus AI Suite and choose the Fan Expert. It is on your CD that came with the mobo. You can set up speed to temp parameters for the CPU fan and the Chassis fans.

When you install the program, a manual for Fan Expert is installed also.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


2. Using Asus AI Suite and choose the Fan Expert. It is on your CD that came with the mobo. You can set up speed to temp parameters for the CPU fan and the Chassis fans.

When you install the program, a manual for Fan Expert is installed also.










thanks man , once the ram come from RMA i will install it


----------



## Ceadderman

I guess I didn't get that far yet. But you can also do this in BIOS settings at setup.









Kay now I'm off to zombie land.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


2. Using Asus AI Suite and choose the Fan Expert. It is on your CD that came with the mobo. You can set up speed to temp parameters for the CPU fan and the Chassis fans.

When you install the program, a manual for Fan Expert is installed also.


----------



## Vexxcis

Welcome back ceadder. Anyway yeah. I think im gonna go for the mushkin


----------



## godofdeath

why don't you get the mushkin red or ridgebacks with 6-8-6-20 i think?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


why don't you get the mushkin red or ridgebacks with 6-8-6-20 i think?


yeah get the redline ones , even better , dont know about price though


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


yeah get the redline ones , even better , dont know about price though


the red or black lines doesn't really matter that much, its more or less a color on the heatsink
look for the timings

there were a few threads about it on the memory sections


----------



## navit

I have a question for you guys, has anybody been updating their sb drivers as ati puts them out?
They have one for the 10.6. driver for june.
Just wondering if it helps, matters, or a bad thing (thought I cant see how its a bad thing)


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I have a question for you guys, has anybody been updating their sb drivers as ati puts them out?
They have one for the 10.6. driver for june.
Just wondering if it helps, matters, or a bad thing (thought I cant see how its a bad thing)


just try it , it will probably wont be wrong , but its not the same for all users , so you have to try the drivers yourself and test em


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


just try it , it will probably wont be wrong , but its not the same for all users , so you have to try the drivers yourself and test em


I take it you have not?

I am really wondering if anybody does, never hear anything about that, you know?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I have a question for you guys, has anybody been updating their sb drivers as ati puts them out?
They have one for the 10.6. driver for june.
Just wondering if it helps, matters, or a bad thing (thought I cant see how its a bad thing)


The chipset drivers are built into the Ati Catalyst Suite package you install every update.


----------



## [email protected]'D

humm ordered my full cover block


















This One


----------



## Phobos223

Nice foxy! Think im gonna wait to get my block when FrozenCPU or Performance-pcs starts to stock em... Thing looks awesome can't wait to see the temps!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Nice foxy! Think im gonna wait to get my block when FrozenCPU or Performance-pcs starts to stock em... Thing looks awesome can't wait to see the temps!


Yeah should be a nice improvement over stock


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


The chipset drivers are built into the Ati Catalyst Suite package you install every update.


Cool , that answers that, thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Nvm random thought.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I have a question for you guys, has anybody been updating their sb drivers as ati puts them out?
They have one for the 10.6. driver for june.
Just wondering if it helps, matters, or a bad thing (thought I cant see how its a bad thing)


----------



## Alphadog

Can't wait to see your results Foxy


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nvm random thought.

~Ceadder



















Hmmmm,


----------



## Ceadderman

I was equating the 10.6 GPU driver to this issue. That's all. Nothing important.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 









Hmmmm,


----------



## Seeing Red

I guess I'll have to hold off my order from FrozenCPU until the new blocks come in. Now do I want the nickel/plexi to match my HF or the sexy nickel/acetal.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
I guess I'll have to hold off my order from FrozenCPU until the new blocks come in. Now do I want the nickel/plexi to match my HF or the sexy nickel/acetal.

or both


----------



## Seeing Red

Oop, didn't hold my breath long enough:

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...ec=crosshair+4

Hmmm, it's kind of funny that these prices are more than ordering direct from EK including shipping to the US. But, don't forget the 5% off FrozenCPU coupon: pcapex


----------



## Ceadderman

They won't have them in Copper/Acetal?










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


I guess I'll have to hold off my order from FrozenCPU until the new blocks come in. Now do I want the nickel/plexi to match my HF or the sexy nickel/acetal.


----------



## supra_rz

hey foxy add me to the list if you have time


----------



## Phobos223

Hey all my CHIV brethern, Just got an email from the guys at FrozenCPU and they said they will have the blocks hopefully by next week. They have updated their site with pic of boths styles of the blocks, and there are multiple pics of each one!

Also, the pic of the plexi model lets you see how the internals look... pretty sweet! Not sure which I will get!... might be cool to rock the clear one with some blood red coolant!

Check it out:
http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...c=crosshair+iv

Yes! So close I can taste it...

EDIT: Oops didnt notice that Foxy already posted the link! Oh well


----------



## Phobos223

For those of you who just wanna quick peek here is the plexi model... yea this would look sick with red coolant on the CHIV...


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I was equating the 10.6 GPU driver to this issue. That's all. Nothing important.









~Ceadder










The reason I even brought it up is I was wandering around the ati driver page and noticed a stand alone sb driver for the 890fx boards (10.6), and got to thinking that I never noticed that before (Not that it wasnt there before)
So I asked the question. I wasnt really refering to the gpu driver


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
The reason I even brought it up is I was wandering around the ati driver page and noticed a stand alone sb driver for the 890fx boards (10.6), and got to thinking that I never noticed that before (Not that it wasnt there before)
So I asked the question. I wasnt really refering to the gpu driver









so happy i got an amd board . Didn't know about that


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha, all good.









I noticed what it was meant for so I edited out my comment, although it wasn't poking fun at anyone. Just didn't want to take that chance as I'm sorting out some issues in another thread and didn't need to have to sort out more in another. I can't go into anymore specifics than I have already.









@phobos... That block would look wicked sick set up in Copper/Plexi/Black Acetal. Mate that with some Red dye in the Distilled water and









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
The reason I even brought it up is I was wandering around the ati driver page and noticed a stand alone sb driver for the 890fx boards (10.6), and got to thinking that I never noticed that before (Not that it wasnt there before)
So I asked the question. I wasnt really refering to the gpu driver


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Haha, all good.









I noticed what it was meant for so I edited out my comment, although it wasn't poking fun at anyone. Just didn't want to take that chance as I'm sorting out some issues in another thread and didn't need to have to sort out more in another. I can't go into anymore specifics than I have already.









~Ceadder









No problem Ceadder, I can see how that can happen, You got no worries here


----------



## off1ine

Posted today by bingo13 over at ExtremeSystems:

Quote:

I am back.
Status Update -
1. We are taking a SWAT team approach on each board with the AMD BIOS group. The emphasis will be on addressing the top problems with each BIOS/Board combination and moving to the next board on the list. The following boards are in the first group -
*a. Crosshair IV Formula*
b. M3A79 Deluxe Series
c. M4A79 Deluxe Series
d. M3N Series

I expect the first supported Beta BIOS releases early next week.
Will post any updates as they are released...


----------



## demonsblood

Hi, does the Crosshair IV have such bad Vdroop?

I set 1.340625V on the Vcore in BIOS and in TurboV with LLC disabled at 3500mHz

Under prime95 stress it fluctuates between 1.260 and and 1.272 and 1.284 volts. Can I minimize the Vdroop or is this fine?


----------



## Vexxcis

Well I'm back and supra the difference between the red lines and the black lines is another $10 dollars. but then again thats lower CAS

EDIT: I believe someone said that the redlines were 6-8-6-20? WRONG they are 5-5-5-12









EDIT:The ridge backs are out of the question and they are designed for lga 1156, I know that they would work but the fact that they would take some tweaking ehh I would rather pay 120 instead of 180. Red lines have tighter timings to.

Oh and guys right now Im debating on getting the 965...supra I know you will disagree but right now the 965 comes with a HDMI cable. And we all know how expensive those are. I already have like...3? SO I could sell in and get some of my $$$ back.


----------



## jameschisholm

This may be a dumb question, but could I use OCZ Intel XMP 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 12800C8 (1600MHz) Dual Channel _1.9-2.0v _, or does it have to be a 1.65v kit? for the asus crosshair iv formula

(bought my kit before the P55 i5 chipset release/lower 1.65v versions)


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


This may be a dumb question, but could I use OCZ Intel XMP 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 12800C8 (1600MHz) Dual Channel _1.9-2.0v _, or does it have to be a 1.65v kit? for the asus crosshair iv formula

(bought my kit before the P55 i5 chipset release/lower 1.65v versions)


...man always match and buy your parts at the same time. I have no experience with that RAM but if you could give me the model number I could look it up.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well tbh I had some corsair dominator's in mind for my new build rated at 1.65v, I was just wondering if I could use my current Ram kit and save some money


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Well tbh I had some corsair dominator's in mind for my new build rated at 1.65v, I was just wondering if I could use my current Ram kit and save some money


I just reasearched it and it says that its compatible

Are these them http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-192-OC

Now if you are willing to spend $120 get mushkin redlines...timings are 5-5-5-12


----------



## jameschisholm

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...xtreme_edition here they are.

note they are the 1.9v 2.0vevp version. These things won't even boot without 2.0v setting in BIOS, on my current system. If not then I guess I'll have to fork out.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...xtreme_edition here they are.

note they are the 1.9v 2.0vevp version. Things won't even boot without 2.0v setting in BIOS.


It has those models in their list to. But dude you might want to get better RAM 2.0V? thats alot.

EDIT: NVM Mushkins redlines require 2.0V Now then again thats the rated specs. So it cant get that hot right?


----------



## Ceadderman

lol, Vexx that's an AMD freebie from the Egg. All Black Edition CPUs' get it. I have mine right here sans packaging of course, but it's part of my unboxing vid. I should post the initial shipment unboxxing right now but it's on my netbook so it'll take a bit.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Well I'm back and supra the difference between the red lines and the black lines is another $10 dollars. but then again thats lower CAS

EDIT: I believe someone said that the redlines were 6-8-6-20? WRONG they are 5-5-5-12









EDIT:The ridge backs are out of the question and they are designed for lga 1156, I know that they would work but the fact that they would take some tweaking ehh I would rather pay 120 instead of 180. Red lines have tighter timings to.

Oh and guys right now Im debating on getting the 965...supra I know you will disagree but right now the 965 comes with a HDMI cable. And we all know how expensive those are. I already have like...3? SO I could sell in and get some of my $$$ back.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


lol, Vexx that's an AMD freebie from the Egg. All Black Edition CPUs' get it. I have mine right here sans packaging of course, but it's part of my unboxing vid. I should post the initial shipment unboxxing right now but it's on my netbook so it'll take a bit.









~Ceadder










No the 955 doesnt have it in my cart?

See for yourself uploading a pic now.










Oh and hey isint 2.0v for ram like unsafe? Buts its in the rated spec.

Sorry I know you cant see it well but you should be able to pick it out.

EDIT: oh lucky me my parents said they will pitch in the extra $20 for the 965 then I could get a bit of money back from the HDMI cable.


----------



## Vexxcis

Heres the two combo's in the cart (top is the 965 combo bottom is the 955 combo.)


----------



## godofdeath

i dont get how the game is free with purchase

board is
230
cpu is
180
game is
26

230+180+26 = 436

discount is 36

= 400

if the game was "free"
wouldnt it end up being 374?
230 + 180 = 410 - 36 = 374


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Oh and guys right now Im debating on getting the 965...supra I know you will disagree but right now the 965 comes with a HDMI cable. And we all know how expensive those are. I already have like...3? SO I could sell in and get some of my $$$ back.










It costs more to ship the cable than to buy it. Why do you think they give them away?









http://www.parts-express.com/wizards...omo=&srchAttr=


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


This may be a dumb question, but could I use OCZ Intel XMP 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 12800C8 (1600MHz) Dual Channel _1.9-2.0v _, or does it have to be a 1.65v kit? for the asus crosshair iv formula

(bought my kit before the P55 i5 chipset release/lower 1.65v versions)


I'm running an OCZ FLEX EX (DDR3-2000) kit @ 2.10v. The BIOS will allow you to set the voltage much higher than that.


----------



## Vexxcis

DAMN YOU INTEL! you dropped your price for the i5-750 and EVGA dropped the price for the p55 FTW 200

EDIT: after reasearch it comes out to the same price as my amd buuld.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I just placed my order with EK for the full chip set water block & the HF CPU block. The ball is finally rolling to finish this build.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that the AMD kit you picked is better than that Intel kit. Even if you went 965 BE.







lol

I think they must've made the HDMI freebie specifically 965 and up. Cause I got that combo with the 955 and it came with the HDMI cable. It hasn't even been a month yet.My purchase date was 10 June 2010 the order arrived that following Tuesday.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


DAMN YOU INTEL! you dropped your price for the i5-750 and EVGA dropped the price for the p55 FTW 200

EDIT: after reasearch it comes out to the same price as my amd buuld.


----------



## Vexxcis

hey cowboy. Do you think that I should get the i5-750 or the 965?


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I think that the AMD kit you picked is better than that Intel kit. Even if you went 965 BE.







lol

I think they must've made the HDMI freebie specifically 965 and up. Cause I got that combo with the 955 and it came with the HDMI cable. It hasn't even been a month yet.My purchase date was 10 June 2010 the order arrived that following Tuesday.









~Ceadder










Dude I dont know! This is really hard to decide. and actually the i5 build is 17 dollars cheaper! I like the ASUS board and I like the EVGA board. GAH


----------



## Ceadderman

All I can say then is pick one. You're the guy that's got to live with it and it would suck if you built something and in the end did not like it.

Personally I like the CHIV, but with the i5 board where are you going with it once it's all said and done? By this I mean what chip will top out on that Board?

We pretty much know there is room for growth on the AM3 board as not only can you go up to 1050T, but 1090T and then Bulldozer. All 3 of these CPUs' best that i5. The only thing that keeps i5's dog in the fight is Hyper Threading Tech. That's it. But once you hit the ceiling on that socket your tech aspirations will cost you more money in the long run then getting this board and camping on it to meet your budgetary concerns.

That's how I see it anyway. Anyone else?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Dude I dont know! This is really hard to decide. and actually the i5 build is 17 dollars cheaper! I like the ASUS board and I like the EVGA board. GAH


----------



## godofdeath

for the current sockets the am3 would be better since bulldozer will be am3 also and you cant upgrade the 1156 anymore


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
All I can say then is pick one. You're the guy that's got to live with it and it would suck if you built something and in the end did not like it.

Personally I like the CHIV, but with the i5 board where are you going with it once it's all said and done? By this I mean what chip will top out on that Board?

We pretty much know there is room for growth on the AM3 board as not only can you go up to 1050T, but 1090T and then Bulldozer. All 3 of these CPUs' best that i5. The only thing that keeps i5's dog in the fight is Hyper Threading Tech. That's it. But once you hit the ceiling on that socket your tech aspirations will cost you more money in the long run then getting this board and camping on it to meet your budgetary concerns.

That's how I see it anyway. Anyone else?









~Ceadder









Thats true HT is the only thing keeping it going. Plus you are right about bulldozer being AM3, BUT how much will it cost is the question.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Id go AMD







Like its been said. AM3 has a future with bulldozer. Knowing AMD there will be many variants which should put prices at reasonable consumer level.


----------



## Ceadderman

It'll be out in another year so by that time I figure you'll have a job and will easily afford it within 2 or 3 months of its dropping into the market. Figure somewhere between $300 to $350 as the opening price point. Maybe $400 for the big dog, but I doubt that much given that Thuban is already starting to become more affordable. And a month after it dropped.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Thats true HT is the only thing keeping it going. Plus you are right about bulldozer being AM3, BUT how much will it cost is the question.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Thats true HT is the only thing keeping it going. Plus you are right about bulldozer being AM3, BUT how much will it cost is the question.

it depends if you're an innovator or not
if you want the newest right away be prepared to pay the premiums
if you can wait then it'll get cheaper, plus new revisions/steppings makes it better


----------



## Vexxcis

Ehh guys one more thing is 2011 Intel is releasing "Sandy-Bridge" at 32nm for the 1156 socket. i dont know I think I might stick with amd. Only problem is the bulldozer might now be am3. New architecture and also somethin I read said something about a gpu on the bulldozer requireing either am3+ or am4


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Ehh guys one more thing is 2011 Intel is releasing "Sandy-Bridge" at 32nm for the 1156 socket. i dont know I think I might stick with amd. Only problem is the bulldozer might now be am3. New architecture and also somethin I read said something about a gpu on the bulldozer requireing either am3+ or am4

bulldozer = am3

new intel = new socket


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
bulldozer = am3

new intel = new socket

Death research please? The sandy bridge is supposed to be 1156 while the bulldozer might go am4


----------



## godofdeath

no it was officially stated that the bulldozer is am3
there was a thread on here about it being on am3


----------



## Ceadderman

Not entirely true GoD...

Bulldozer will drop two versions it looks like. 1st Gen will be AM3. 2nd Gen MAY be AM3. This much is known. But the 2nd version will more than likely be a new socket entirely. May not be either.

It's speculation about Sandy Bridge. Because Intel is good at keeping mum(hey when you're guilty or suspected of corporate espionage you know what to look for when someone else tries to glom onto your gear.

In any case, there isn't much room if any to grow on the 1156 socket. It makes better sense to be somewhat future proof (no such thing really) so that you have some room to expand your horizons.

imho, you won't be able to do this on an 1156.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
bulldozer = am3

new intel = new socket


----------



## Vexxcis

yeah I get that its probably because im amazed at the fact that an intel system is $20 cheaper then an AMD?


----------



## Ceadderman

Probably cause they're trying to get rid of a glut of technology before they drop it from their product line. I'm sure they'll still support it but as always this is the way of technology.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
yeah I get that its probably because im amazed at the fact that an intel system is $20 cheaper then an AMD?


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Probably cause they're trying to get rid of a glut of technology before they drop it from their product line. I'm sure they'll still support it but as always this is the way of technology.









~Ceadder










True. So anyway I will be getting a 965. I looked at real peoples benches (a forum for 955's and 965's) and the 965 usually gets to about 4.2 - 4.4 quite a few of the 955 hit a wall at 3.9 but some get to 4.2


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that a lot of that is what MoBo they're running and what RAM they've mated to it. I should probably head over and take a stroll through there to see what lays in store for me.

But remember you're also getting one of the better Boards on the market now. I'm sure this doesn't determine the quality of your OC, but then again it just might.

Looks like Tuesday for my Board as we're past 1800 pm and no mention one way or the other from newegg and I know they have the Boards in stock as you got it in your cart and I added it to mine to see what was up with that HDMI cable.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


True. So anyway I will be getting a 965. I looked at real peoples benches (a forum for 955's and 965's) and the 965 usually gets to about 4.2 - 4.4 quite a few of the 955 hit a wall at 3.9 but some get to 4.2


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I think that a lot of that is what MoBo they're running and what RAM they've mated to it. I should probably head over and take a stroll through there to see what lays in store for me.

But remember you're also getting one of the better Boards on the market now. I'm sure this doesn't determine the quality of your OC, but then again it just might.

Looks like Tuesday for my Board as we're past 1800 pm and no mention one way or the other from newegg and I know they have the Boards in stock as you got it in your cart and I added it to mine to see what was up with that HDMI cable.









~Ceadder










I dont have one clue what you just said. You confused me.

PS heres the thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks Vexx.

I think you got confused since I stated Time in 24 hour standard. 1800 pm is 6 pm.

Also to update... My MoBo is on its way back home. He was shipped out at 1547 pm (3:47 pm for the Civvies among us) so it SHOULD be here Friday morning if everything goes according to schedule. I shall now say 20 Hail Marys', 30 Our Fathers' turn east and thanks be to Allah and genuflect every hour on the hour to appease the Gods and keep the UPS man on schedule. Let's hope that Homeland Security doesn't stop the truck and keep it curbed as they go over it with a fine toothed comb.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
I dont have one clue what you just said. You confused me.

PS heres the thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html


----------



## godofdeath

you get new or something else?


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks Vexx.

I think you got confused since I stated Time in 24 hour standard. 1800 pm is 6 pm.

Also to update... My MoBo is on its way back home. He was shipped out at 1547 pm (3:47 pm for the Civvies among us) so it SHOULD be here Friday morning if everything goes according to schedule. I shall now say 20 Hail Marys', 30 Our Fathers' turn east and thanks be to Allah and genuflect every hour on the hour to appease the Gods and keep the UPS man on schedule. Let's hope that Homeland Security doesn't stop the truck and keep it curbed as they go over it with a fine toothed comb.









~Ceadder










Lol 24 hour time. And cool that its bein shipped UPS is always crappy though. They steal my stuff punch it through processing and kick it to my door step after being crunched by every other packange on the truck







Oh and their late.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope that's current. Just adding it to my Vids to give everyone an idea of what I got on the 15th of this month.

It's also good should I have to file a claim with the Police. Lots of tweakers in this area. And we're not talking about the cool kind if you catch my drift.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you get new or something else?


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope that's current. Just adding it to my Vids to give everyone an idea of what I got on the 15th of this month.

It's also good should I have to file a claim with the Police. Lots of tweakers in this area. And we're not talking about the cool kind if you catch my drift.









~Ceadder










You live in washington right? I live in sothern california....you have no idea.


----------



## Vexxcis

Lol its funny to think that nVidia chips get hotter than my lava lamp







60 degrees celsius my ass


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh I have an idea. I grew up in Cali.well mostly.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


You live in washington right? I live in sothern california....you have no idea.


----------



## Squirrel

Bulldozer is going to be on an entirely new socket if DDR4 gets released by then and so far it doesn't look to be the case. DDR4 has a tentative release date of sometime in 2012. Bulldozer should be out the latest in 2011. It will probably be AM3 or AM3+ which should be backwards compatible with AM3. There is no reason for AMD to use a new socket anyway, the current one works just fine.


----------



## Vexxcis

probably...still need a dvd/cd sata drive.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
probably...still need a dvd/cd sata drive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...CE&PageSize=20


----------



## Vexxcis

BLAH more $$$$ im already at 1k


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Hey guize is there any word on the release date of the Crosshair IV Extreme?


----------



## Vexxcis

My dad thinks I would be better going off with this...FAIL

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/sys/1790393931.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Blech squirrel, or should I say "Rodent".









You pulled out the worst of the bunch in those drives.









$26 and you can get an Asus 24B1LT Lightscribe drive Vexx.

As cheap as drives are currently I'm tearing down mine and prepping it for paint.









On a side note, you might open your own thread so that way you can get feedback w/o jacking the thread Vexx.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...CE&PageSize=20


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
BLAH more $$$$ im already at 1k










then $20 more or less won't make a difference. My build cost me an easy $2000, but that's with all the extras n what not...

Mobo=230
Ram=150
CPU=110
Keyboard=65
Screen=280
PSU=140
Case=160
GPU=320
Soundcard=250
Speakers=250
Amp/Receiver=250
SSD=150
HD's=200
Watercooling setup=350
$2905+tax. keep in mind, I'm a university student living off of student loans lol But I def made at least 1k or more by selling my old gear.

Edit: Oh and $160 for windows 7 ultimate (bought it from ebay)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 
Hey guize is there any word on the release date of the Crosshair IV Extreme?

No.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Blech squirrel, or should I say "Rodent".









You pulled out the worst of the bunch in those drives.









$26 and you can get an Asus 24B1LT Lightscribe drive Vexx.

As cheap as drives are currently I'm tearing down mine and prepping it for paint.









On a side note, you might open your own thread so that way you can get feedback w/o jacking the thread Vexx.







lol

~Ceadder









I picked SATA and free shipping since I know he doesn't want to spend too much money


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^@ Squirrel...Yup mine went for nearly $1900 easy and I'm STILL not done.

I'm not even going to break down the list cause I'd be in tears by the end of it. lol

Tears of joy that is. Still it was cheaper than comparative Intel parts. Look how much a Rampage MoBo costs compared to the Croshair IV.









@Velcro...
Nope. Asus needs to apply to be the new Intelligence Provider for the States. They keep secrets better than anybody I ever seen.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 
Hey guize is there any word on the release date of the Crosshair IV Extreme?


----------



## Vexxcis

guys did you see my CL post?

That things only worth $480 and he wants $550 my dad thinks its worth it cause it has warranty of 30 days. Im buying AMD, ASUS, Mushkin, Thermaltake, and Corsair. They are like the best for customer service eh?


----------



## Ceadderman

I did see it. You could get a better deal going Crosshair IV and 1050T from newegg, get your game and your HDMI cable(pretty sure you can get the cable) for a similar price. But that ups your costs. And on top of that you have to sit by while it works out any issues over this period of time before you decide to step up to Bulldozer.

It's easier and better to go 4 Core AMD right now as no program is made specifically for 6 Cores. It's kind of(*) like how it was way back when MS first put out XP 64bit a total lack of support doomed that OS.









~Ceadder









(*) Note I said KIND OF...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
guys did you see my CL post?


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I did see it. You could get a better deal going Crosshair IV and 1050T from newegg, get your game and your HDMI cable(pretty sure you can get the cable) for a similar price. But that ups your costs. And on top of that you have to sit by while it works out any issues over this period of time before you decide to step up to Bulldozer.

It's easier and better to go 4 Core AMD right now as no program is made specifically for 6 Cores. It's kind of like how it was way back when MS first put out XP 64bit a total lack of support doomed that OS.









~Ceadder









Yeah I laughed when he said that this thing was worth it. I bet it will fry and he wont honor the warranty









PS I love how the guy says the gfx card will run most games medium to high settings. I watched the video he posted it was crysis at about 10fps









EDIT: Yeah I would love to see the bulldozer run on that system.....Yay it boots....crap....no it doesnt....shouda went with the crosshair

PS you know what would be amazing? If someone out of state would order my parts then pay them to ship here NO TAX!!!! But I dunno anyone









PS should I get it from ZZF or newegg


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


hey cowboy. Do you think that I should get the i5-750 or the 965?


IDK, never did any research on the newer Intel CPU's. The other system I'm putting together is from spare parts I still had laying about. It's a water cooled Foxconn Black Ops board with an Intel Q9550 CPU. That's the last era of Intel CPU I did any research on.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


IDK, never did any research on the newer Intel CPU's. The other system I'm putting together is from spare parts I still had laying about. It's a water cooled Foxconn Black Ops board with an Intel Q9550 CPU. That's the last era of Intel CPU I did any research on.


Oh nice I think im gonna go with amd though. Even if they are a lil bit faster than amd intel can never upgrade.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^@ Squirrel...Yup mine went for nearly $1900 easy and I'm STILL not done.

I'm not even going to break down the list cause I'd be in tears by the end of it. lol

Tears of joy that is. Still it was cheaper than comparative Intel parts. Look how much a Rampage MoBo costs compared to the Croshair IV.









~Ceadder










True, true. I still need a blu ray burner







and probably a 2TB HDD. and the CH4 and GPU waterblock









but it's okay I guess, it's not like I will buy another screen, soundcard, mobo, speakers, ram, case, or PSU for my next 2-3 upgrades. I think all I'll be upgradaing is my GPU and CPU.


----------



## ibew112

does anyone have anything to say about this motherboard, did this thread go way off topic ?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibew112*


does anyone have anything to say about this motherboard, did this thread go way off topic ?


everyone has something to say about it, just read the 200 pages and I'm sure you'll find something









Anyway, has anyone successfully tried the SLI hack on this board yet? I was thinking that if I go nVidia, then it'll be a complete waste of PCI-E lanes if I can't SLI it ever, and I could've gone with a GX then


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup exactly...

And I won't be upgrading the CPU for at least a year if not slightly longer.

But I've finally started my own Build Log...

Welcome to the Dark Side

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
True, true. I still need a blu ray burner







and probably a 2TB HDD. and the CH4 and GPU waterblock









but it's okay I guess, it's not like I will buy another screen, soundcard, mobo, speakers, ram, case, or PSU for my next 2-3 upgrades. I think all I'll be upgradaing is my GPU and CPU.


----------



## tazz63

2000th post, just thought I'd put that in here and on page 200, too bad I wasn't 20 again.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


everyone has something to say about it, just read the 200 pages and I'm sure you'll find something









Anyway, has anyone successfully tried the SLI hack on this board yet? I was thinking that if I go nVidia, then it'll be a complete waste of PCI-E lanes if I can't SLI it ever, and I could've gone with a GX then










im going to be doing it soon
but it was confirmed to work on this board already


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


im going to be doing it soon
but it was confirmed to work on this board already


link?


----------



## godofdeath

it was posted here
with a picture of someone running sli gtx 480s

it also says it in the nvidia section talking about how to sli on amd boards


----------



## Ceadderman

Bah! Why go out of your way to add all that heat?

Not sure how well that will go over with the NB.









~Ceadder


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Bah! Why go out of your way to add all that heat?

Not sure how well that will go over with the NB.









~Ceadder










PhysX & CUDA







and I had bad experiences with my 5850...(was my second ATI card ever the other one was a 5770 that i had for 1 month before selling it lol) and I may decide to watercool the 470/480. not sure yet, but that would add another $150 to it *gasp*









Either way, I'm waiting for tomorrow and see who offers me the best deal. maybe ill even just stick with ATI and get a different model..we'll see.b


----------



## Ceadderman

You could go back to 5770 and XFire them they put some solid benchs down on 470 Fermi. All for $320 or less. If I hadn't had to RMA my MoBo I could give you a solid review on the 5770. But single, it's no contest everything above 5770 wrecks its numbers.









Still if you want solid FPS and AA for a reasonable price XFire 5770 is the way to go. At least until 5970's come down to a more reasonable price point.I have to say that other than the occasional crap driver issue I do like my XFX card. Double Lifetime don't hurt either.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


PhysX & CUDA







and I had bad experiences with my 5850...(was my second ATI card ever the other one was a 5770 that i had for 1 month before selling it lol) and I may decide to watercool the 470/480. not sure yet, but that would add another $150 to it *gasp*









Either way, I'm waiting for tomorrow and see who offers me the best deal. maybe ill even just stick with ATI and get a different model..we'll see.b


----------



## curlysir

I like this board so well I bought another one for my backup system.

Just received it today from the EGG and removed the NB/SB cooler to check it out. Good contact but the TI material Asus uses is crap. I used MX-3 and reinstalled the NB/SB cooler. A fairly simple job, just be careful and use the right size screwdriver to remove the screws.

Board is up and running and temps are NB 44C and SB 40C at idle. This compares to 49C and 40C on my other Crosshair IV. Ambient is 27C. I did not check the contact on the first system before I installed it, but with the difference in temperature on the NB I will probably pull the board tomorrow and check it out. If nothing else just to get rid of the crappy TI material that Asus uses.


----------



## Vexxcis

Suprisingly my build is going to be about 1.5k







Im really happy but then again this is after adding my fully water cooling and my 1 tb hdds

PS: this is not with my xfired gfx cards, my optical, lights, fan controllers, and fans.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol so much for the budget.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Suprisingly my build is going to be about 1.5k







Im really happy but then again this is after adding my fully water cooling and my 1 tb hdds

PS: this is not with my xfired gfx cards, my optical, lights, fan controllers, and fans.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









lol so much for the budget.









~Ceadder










Hey dont be rippin on me im trying to stay within 1k for now. Next year it will be from 1.5 to 1.8 than late 2011 it will be about 2k\\

Oh and dude you lapped for CPU? Isint that like bad?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Hey dont be rippin on me im trying to stay within 1k for now. Next year it will be from 1.5 to 1.8 than late 2011 it will be about 2k\\

Oh and dude you lapped for CPU? *Isint that like bad*?


It's good, but voids warranty. But if you have an OEM cpu for example (like me) then there's no warranty on them anyway.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


It's good, but voids warranty. But if you have an OEM cpu for example (like me) then there's no warranty on them anyway.


Yeah I know that but if you go to far you can do some seriously damage eh?

I think im trippin...my build is 20 dollars less overnight. Same items.


----------



## ny_driver

Lapping is easy, and your arm would wear out before you wore through the surface of the cpu. CPUs are notoriously concave, but I'm not lapping my 1055T. Mostly because it makes them harder to sell, and the fact that it doesn't get hot with my cooling system.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol I wasn't rippin I just din't realize whut u wuz doin there. I thought you threw caution to tha wind an got an extended loan from your folks.









Ummm you probably should make certain you get your h2o stuff sorted out cause I definitely recommend compression fittings over barbed fittings. Those are more spendy but A LOT less prone to leakage.

And unlike Squirrel the pimp, I lapped my 3 year warranty CPU.









Not sure how you can even get an OEM chip, but mine wasn't one of those. That warranty be voided.







lol

Like they say as you climb into the roller coaster car... take care to keep your fingers in the car at all times. Or you'll wind up sanding through something you shouldn't. I sanded to the meat of my ring finger. I knew it was chaffed but didn't think anything about it. Until I went to put my system together an saw blood come up out of a pinhole in my finger.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Hey dont be rippin on me im trying to stay within 1k for now. Next year it will be from 1.5 to 1.8 than late 2011 it will be about 2k\\

Oh and dude you lapped for CPU? Isint that like bad?


----------



## mLink

With the recent _rumor_ of bulldozer being am3 rev2 socket, there's also supposed to be a new 990gx/fx board set coming out. Do you think the crosshair extreme could be be a 990fx board, and that's why it still isn't out yet? =)


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mLink* 
With the recent _rumor_ of bulldozer being am3 rev2 socket, there's also supposed to be a new 990gx/fx board set coming out. Do you think the crosshair extreme could be be a 990fx board, and that's why it still isn't out yet? =)

Chipsets come out every 2-3 years so I doubt there's a new one coming out anytime soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Not sure how you can even get an OEM chip, but mine wasn't one of those. That warranty be voided.







lol

~Ceadder









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...&Tpk=amd%20720


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't think so. That would be rather forward thinking of any company to build two different chipset platforms based on the same socket and have both of them be your high end performance offferings for a Chipset Manufacturer.

On top of that Bulldozer doesn't drop until another year. They've been saying sometime this Summer for market entry *(CH IV Extreme)* .And you'd have to have a working prototype to get everything as close to right as possible. NB was a factory gaff, not Manufacturer gaff imho, since they had a working prototype put together for the techies to OC Thuban. It could be they are wanting to make absolutely certain their OC'er Board doesn't have the same issues as Formula. At least that's what I believe is going on.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mLink* 
With the recent _rumor_ of bulldozer being am3 rev2 socket, there's also supposed to be a new 990gx/fx board set coming out. Do you think the crosshair extreme could be be a 990fx board, and that's why it still isn't out yet? =)


----------



## Ceadderman

Aha, I didn't have that option for 955 or I might have done that instead...

Naaaaaaaw I got a great deal on my Combo buy. Considering the newness of the MoBo.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Chipsets come out every 2-3 years so I doubt there's a new one coming out anytime soon.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...&Tpk=amd%20720


----------



## Vexxcis

Hey Ceadder if im right my "precious computer parts" said $650 yesterday RIGHT? now it says $630.....i think im trippin

oh and PS my parts should only be $582 but then again im in cali. Damnit.


----------



## Ceadderman

You're getting the 965/CH IV/Call of Pripyat Combo and what else? If you're in SoCal you should be able to walk right into Newegg and have your gear right away. So it saves you shipping charges at least.









lol No you're probably not trippin. They probably performed a Google search and found that their prices were nuckinfutz.







lol

After applying 9% sales tax(not sure what current is now so I went over last known) you'd be paying $4 more for this setup. But remember that setup had a Biostar Board. This one is definitely better imho.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Hey Ceadder if im right my "precious computer parts" said $650 yesterday RIGHT? now it says $630.....i think im trippin

oh and PS my parts should only be $582 but then again im in cali. Damnit.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You're getting the 965/CH IV/Call of Pripyat Combo and what else? If you're in SoCal you should be able to walk right into Newegg and have your gear right away. So it saves you shipping charges at least.









lol No you're probably not trippin. They probably performed a Google search and found that their prices were nuckinfutz.







lol

~Ceadder









They are in LA im down by San Diego bout a 2 1/2 hour dive. Im getting a DVD/CD SATA, crosshair IV, 965, COP, and the H50 for $650 should be $600 but a lovely $50 in tax. Yesterday it was $670


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh okay, yeah save your folks the fuel and aggravation of that awesome Cali traffic and have it shipped. You should still have it within 2 days as it's so much closer to you than to me.







lol

My Board will be here Friday. That's the date that they give for delivery so a couple pinches of salt over the shoulder and rap on my noggin that nothing delays the shipment. Cause I want my CH IV back. Im going through withdrawals somethin fierce.









Oh yes and I know how far Diego is away from LALA Land. I did my Basic at the old NTC San Diego training facility.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
They are in LA im down by San Diego bout a 2 1/2 hour dive. Im getting a DVD/CD SATA, crosshair IV, 965, COP, and the H50 for $650 should be $600 but a lovely $50 in tax. Yesterday it was $670


----------



## Vexxcis

me to lol. I still hate the tax. anyway im gonna go to a family dinner so see ya.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ahhhh okay, yeah save your folks the fuel and aggravation of that awesome Cali traffic and have it shipped. You should still have it within 2 days as it's so much closer to you than to me.







lol

My Board will be here Friday. That's the date that they give for delivery so a couple pinches of salt over the shoulder and rap on my noggin that nothing delays the shipment. Cause I want my CH IV back. Im going through withdrawals somethin fierce.









Oh yes and I know how far Diego is away from LALA Land. I did my Basic at the old NTC San Diego training facility.







lol

~Ceadder










Would be funny if his order got shipped from NJ due to inventory levels.


----------



## Ceadderman

That would be nothing short of nuckinfutz.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Would be funny if his order got shipped from NJ due to inventory levels.


----------



## godofdeath

ceadder is this for you?
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...-fins-ram.html


----------



## firewarrior1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ceadder is this for you?
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...-fins-ram.html


cool i think ill buy them


----------



## Ceadderman

Only wish they were. I have 4 sticks not 3. But thanks for pointing them out. Still may get them if they are still around.

Would have been cool if they were a four pack deal.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ceadder is this for you?
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...-fins-ram.html


----------



## crosshairiv

really you would just buy the top things?
can't you ask the company for some?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. They don't sell the standards only the long versions.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crosshairiv* 
really you would just buy the top things?
can't you ask the company for some?


----------



## Ceadderman

You definitely earned that +Rep GoD, the man has an RMA set on the way so I'll get 4. Might even get the 2 extras for the sheer helluvit.









Thanks man for pointing me in the right direction. An I just GOT my AMD kit on the 15th. Sweet.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
ceadder is this for you?
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...-fins-ram.html


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You definitely earned that +Rep GoD, the man has an RMA set on the way so I'll get 4. Might even get the 2 extras for the sheer helluvit.









Thanks man for pointing me in the right direction. An I just GOT my AMD kit on the 15th. Sweet.









~Ceadder









no problem man, i know how important it is to have all the stuff match lol
i want a red/black/white like psu sticker lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. I need one for my 850. I'm considering painting my Chipset Fan Crimson but I could live with the stickers on that as a little green is okay. It's when there's more than necessary that makes me









I'm an AMD guy not an NVidia guy.









Time was I'd do green. Now I try to color match almost much as I performance match my gear. I could live with the HX sticker though as I might just pull the offending side completely off.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
no problem man, i know how important it is to have all the stuff match lol
i want a red/black/white like psu sticker lol


----------



## godofdeath

i just realized i dont even look inside my computer once its done getting set up so yea nvm lol


----------



## nwallman

Any idea why I can't change the CPU Ratio on my CH4 with a 1090T? I thought that was the nice thing about the black edition. For whatever reason I can't take it off Auto. Running 0801 bios.


----------



## Ceadderman

You might ask the guys in the 10**T OC thread. Quite a few of them run this board and they spend a lot of time in there. I only have 955 BE so I couldn't help you on this one. Sorry.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
Any idea why I can't change the CPU Ratio on my CH4 with a 1090T? I thought that was the nice thing about the black edition. For whatever reason I can't take it off Auto. Running 0801 bios.


----------



## Vexxcis

Im back! Okay well I have a question. How well do the 5770's work with this board ceadder? cause from what I see you got one.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Im back! Okay well I have a question. How well do the 5770's work with this board ceadder? cause from what I see you got one.


what do you mean by how well they work?
ocing?
plug and play?
folding?


----------



## Vexxcis

everything. Im probably getting one soon.

EDIT: 8800gt's dont overclock for crap. Hopefully it will be better with this board.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwallman*


Any idea why I can't change the CPU Ratio on my CH4 with a 1090T? I thought that was the nice thing about the black edition. For whatever reason I can't take it off Auto. Running 0801 bios.


You have to set something else to manual above that on the BIOS screen before you can change the cpu ratio. And you must key in the #s or use +/- to raise or lower it.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I'm contemplating moving the OCZ FLEX EX to the Intel system, 4x2 GB's, & picking up some new RAM for the CFIV. How about this set?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231336


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
I'm contemplating moving the OCZ FLEX EX to the Intel system, 4x2 GB's, & picking up some new RAM for the CFIV. How about this set?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231336

I have them and they run great


----------



## Chthonic

I feel a little silly asking this, but how exactly -do- you check the NB temps on this board?


----------



## Elloquin

Asus Probe II mate







It's on the Motherboard CD or can be downloaded here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx


----------



## Chthonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elloquin* 
Asus Probe II mate







It's on the Motherboard CD or can be downloaded here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx









Thanks! I'm a total spaz, so I forget things like this sometimes XD. My NB temps at idle are 52c, is that alright?


----------



## godofdeath

did you ever take it off or anything
what's your room temperature


----------



## Chthonic

Nope, I haven't done anything to it, really. My ambient is around...I'm not sure, probably around 30c.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chthonic*


Nope, I haven't done anything to it, really. My ambient is around...I'm not sure, probably around 30c.


you got the NB issue unfortunately .


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


you got the NB issue unfortunately .


That's a bit presumptuous I think. He may just have poor case ventilation for all you know. What are your load temps on the NB?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
you got the NB issue unfortunately .

My ambients are much lower and it's idling at 49 C. it's safe to say that he doesn't have the NB issue.


----------



## Chthonic

Well, now they've gone down a good bit for some reason. I guess it was just hot in here at the time. Now I'm getting into the 50s at load. I...didn't think it was that hot in here earlier.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
That's a bit presumptuous I think. He may just have poor case ventilation for all you know. What are your load temps on the NB?

i got an antec 1200 . better ventilation than that ? on bios not even after post i have 59 c idle .


----------



## xquisit

Seriously, I hope the extreme will be out and ready for the bulldozer <3


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I have them and they run great









That's good to know. I have them at the top of my list. I just found another issue. The HD4850's run great. The HD4870's do not. I'm pretty sure one is not working, & the other one is probably done also. They wont fire up on this MB, so I'm going to try them on the BlackOps board. The 4870's both ran much hotter than the 4850's. If they're both done, the RAM may have to wait a while.


----------



## Chthonic

Once again, I have another question XD. How in the hell do you flash the bios? I got the file from the Asus website, but when I try to run it with EZ Flash 2 it says that no update module was found in it. Hurts my brain.


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curlysir* 
I like this board so well I bought another one for my backup system.

Just received it today from the EGG and removed the NB/SB cooler to check it out. Good contact but the TI material Asus uses is crap. I used MX-3 and reinstalled the NB/SB cooler. A fairly simple job, just be careful and use the right size screwdriver to remove the screws.

Board is up and running and temps are NB 44C and SB 40C at idle. This compares to 49C and 40C on my other Crosshair IV. Ambient is 27C. I did not check the contact on the first system before I installed it, but with the difference in temperature on the NB I will probably pull the board tomorrow and check it out. If nothing else just to get rid of the crappy TI material that Asus uses.

Just got the other system back together and temperatures have dropped to NB 44C and SB 38C from NB 49C and SB 40C. The NB had some contact but not as much as the new board. The SB was barely touching and the plastic protective cover on the SB was not centered and was on part of the SB preventing contact. I am surprised that it was running as cool as it was. The standoff were loose on the NB and I turned them a little over a 1/4 of a turn (be very careful if you try to tighten these as they would be easy to break off). It took me several trial fitting as I didn't want to file off too much but ended up with a good contact pattern on both the NB and the SB. One thing that I discovered were that the screws have a shoulder that serves as a stop, so be careful if you try this and do not over tighten the screws and break one.

Took a little longer on the 2nd system but if you have temps that are a little high it is not really that hard to fix it. Just be careful and take your time.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chthonic* 
Once again, I have another question XD. How in the hell do you flash the bios? I got the file from the Asus website, but when I try to run it with EZ Flash 2 it says that no update module was found in it. Hurts my brain.

Did you unpack it? here is a guide to flashing it: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...e=en-us&page=1


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chthonic* 
Once again, I have another question XD. How in the hell do you flash the bios? I got the file from the Asus website, but when I try to run it with EZ Flash 2 it says that no update module was found in it. Hurts my brain.

You did extract the file didn't you? The download is a ZIP file. You should have a ROM file named CrosshairIV-Formula-0905.ROM.


----------



## nwallman

So I was able to get my 1090T stable at 4Ghz last night just by changing the CPU Ratio and upping the Vcore to 1.42 volts. Now that it is stable I am going to work on the NB. I see a lot of people with similar builds as mine have been shooting for 2800mhz on the NB. I have some questions on this topic:

1.) Is 2800mhz on the NB a safe target similar to a solid 4ghz on my 1090T? I basically want a good overclock without stressing my chipset too much.

2.) Do I need to update the HT to 2000 Mhz for it the NB to be stable?

3.) Additionally I understand that by getting a better frequency on my NB I should be able to get better clocks on my RAM right? Right now I have 7-7-7-21, should I shoot for lower with my RAM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chthonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curlysir* 
You did extract the file didn't you? The download is a ZIP file. You should have a ROM file named CrosshairIV-Formula-0905.ROM.

Yar, I extracted the file and everything.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not sure how it would work in tandem with your OC, but w/o OC'ng I dropped my timings down to 6-6-6-20 w/ all 8 Gigs onboard. Coincidentally after my 3rd slot dropped out and I was running only slots 1 and 2 I tried to drop the timings at the backend to 6-6-6-18 and BSoD'ed a couple times before I realized that 18 was too tight. But of course I was only running 2 of 4 sticks and the second one was in the 2nd slot instead of where it belonged @ 3rd slot. This was due to the wackiness of my slot failure. For whatever reason it allowed me to Post in 1 and 2.









So I figure you should be safe at 6-6-6-20.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwallman* 
So I was able to get my 1090T stable at 4Ghz last night just by changing the CPU Ratio and upping the Vcore to 1.42 volts. Now that it is stable I am going to work on the NB. I see a lot of people with similar builds as mine have been shooting for 2800mhz on the NB. I have some questions on this topic: 3.) Additionally I understand that by getting a better frequency on my NB I should be able to get better clocks on my RAM right? Right now I have 7-7-7-21, should I shoot for lower with my RAM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ceadderman

Did you restart or did you unpack it and expect it to be applied and be able to run the new BIOS settings?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chthonic* 
Yar, I extracted the file and everything.


----------



## Chthonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Did you restart or did you unpack it and expect it to be applied and be able to run the new BIOS settings?









~Ceadder









Nope, I unpacked it, put it on my USB drive, restarted, went into the bios and tried to run ez flash.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm, well not having done a BIOS change from this Board I can't rightly say then. Did you look in the manual for this?

Cause I did a BIOS upgrade on my Netbook(Asus Eee PC) and unpacked it restarted and it was done. Not saying it's that easy in this instance but it may just be.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chthonic*


Nope, I unpacked it, put it on my USB drive, restarted, went into the bios and tried to run ez flash.


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chthonic*


Nope, I unpacked it, put it on my USB drive, restarted, went into the bios and tried to run ez flash.


That is basically what I did and it worked fine. In fact using EZ flash is the only way I update anymore. How are you locating the drive that the file is on. On my system it is labeled NO NAME. And the flash drive should be FAT 32 and a single partition. Do you have another flash drive? I have had a problem with some flash drives not being recognized when I try to update. What size is the flash drive? At one time it couldn't be bigger then 8GB, but I don't know if that still applies.


----------



## godofdeath

i see that you bought the heatsink fin thing doohicky ceadder
now you just have to go through the wait


----------



## Vexxcis

***....seriously today my order is back at 648.0...GRR. Anyway im reccomending this board to anyone who asks.

EDIT: I found out why now...the motherboard is 229.00 now instead of 214.00


----------



## logic_life

hello all.. hope to be able to join in the fun! heres my setup..










apologies for the crappy pics.. thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Hey logic go an edit the pic and retry using the link at the top of the text input window. If you see no link then "Go Advanced" at the bottom of it and it will allow you to do it on the next screen.







^^^

Combo deal bro Combo deal. Shave $35 off the overall cost while you can.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
***....seriously today my order is back at 648.0...GRR. Anyway im reccomending this board to anyone who asks.

EDIT: I found out why now...the motherboard is 229.00 now instead of 214.00

Oh you mean the Dominator tops. Yeah I'm gonna buy them bro, thanks for pointing that out to me.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i see that you bought the heatsink fin thing doohicky ceadder
now you just have to go through the wait


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^Hey logic go an edit the pic and retry using the link at the top of the text input window. If you see no link then "Go Advanced" at the bottom of it and it will allow you to do it on the next screen.







^^^

Combo deal bro Combo deal. Shave $35 off the overall cost while you can.









Oh you mean the Dominator tops. Yeah I'm gonna buy them bro, thanks for pointing that out to me.









~Ceadder










Ceadder it is the combo. The combo price will change when the price of items change. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Vexxcis

Guys sad news. I believe that the Formula IS the extreme

According to the ROG website.


----------



## Ceadderman

No it isn't. Trust me the Extreme has a different and BETTER button configuration. The ROG site doesn't even list a single AMD MoBo platform on its site.









It's almost like AMD is a dirty word.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vexxcis*


Guys sad news. I believe that the Formula IS the extreme

According to the ROG website.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
No it isn't. Trust me the Extreme has a different and BETTER button configuration. The ROG site doesn't even list a single AMD MoBo platform on its site.









It's almost like AMD is a dirty word.







lol

~Ceadder









No dude I did research. If you look closely the Rampage III extreme looks the the Crosshair IV extreme almost to the circuiting.

Its like they took the crosshair IV extreme turned to to that dreaded intel changed the heat sinks and renamed it.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol We'll see. You can't really compare an Intel Extreme to an AMD Extreme. While they have similar looks their functions are slightly different. Especially with the Core unlocker onboard the AMD versions.









I doubt they would go though the expense of a dog and pony show just to go "PSYCHE!!!" Asus is pretty good about sending out the product to match what they send to Tech Shows. Look up Crosshair IV Extreme on YouTube. Theres a Vid with similar MoBos but one has the button config up the side while ours has the config at the bottom.









You could be right but I sincerely doubt they run out a sham to get the customers all hot an bothered over it only to send just one of the offerings out.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
No dude I did research. If you look closely the Rampage III extreme looks the the Crosshair IV extreme almost to the circuiting.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
lol We'll see. You can't really compare an Intel Extreme to an AMD Extreme. While they have similar looks their functions are slightly different. Especially with the Core unlocker onboard the AMD versions.









I doubt they would go though the expense of a dog and pony show just to go "PSYCHE!!!" Asus is pretty good about sending out the product to match what they send to Tech Shows. Look up Crosshair IV Extreme on YouTube. Theres a Vid with similar MoBos but one has the button config up the side while ours has the config at the bottom.









You could be right but I sincerely doubt they run out a sham to get the customers all hot an bothered over it only to send just one of the offerings out.

~Ceadder









yeah I know its just kinda weird.


----------



## godofdeath

the extreme is not the rampage iii
the rampage does not have hydra lucid

if you google the extreme you can see the board prototype yourself


----------



## coltsrock

why did they use older PCI instead of a PCI-Ex1 slot??


----------



## Squirrel

/facepalm - the formula is not the extreme. Pictures of the CH4 extreme got released INCLUDING the hyrda chip after the rampage extreme got released.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
why did they use older PCI instead of a PCI-Ex1 slot??


some people still use older soundcards


----------



## Ceadderman

Fixed.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 







- the formula is not the extreme. Pictures of the CH4 extreme got released INCLUDING the hyrda chip after the rampage extreme got released.

some people still use older soundcards


----------



## Vexxcis

Im not saying it is squirrel im saying it looks identical except the heatsinks and button placement.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Guys sad news. I believe that the Formula *IS* the extreme

According to the ROG website.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexxcis* 
Im not saying *it is* squirrel im saying it looks identical except the heatsinks and button placement.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay guys settle down, it's a mizxup all is good and right with the CHIV world.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


----------



## Vexxcis

I saild I believe squirrel







plus I said they might have put the extreme to the rampage and made the formula the extreme. If you got the ROG website you will see what I mean.


----------



## ny_driver

I think the formula is extreme enough for me.

What is going to be so awesome about the extreme over the formula?

EDIT: grrrrrr....I have a short in my PSU 24-pin cable, or else a short in the mobo itself. I think I will shorten the PSU cable ~6 inches and put a new 24-pin end on it, and test it out.

I wonder if I can get Corsair to just send me a new PSU before I ship them the one with a short. That would be better probably.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I'm making progress. I picked up Acronis Disk Director 11 Home & was able to resize my cloned image, then used Acronis True Image to clone that to my Raptor array. So I now have the HD's figured out. I also checked the EK website & see that my order has been completed. Hopefully they ship my water blocks out from Slovenia today.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayz!

















































I gotz my RMAz! I gotz my RMAz!
















Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayz!

















































I gotz my RMAz! I gotz my RMAz!









And it's an unused MoBo so I get to start over.









~Ceadder


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Awesome Ceadderman, Goodluck with this board !!.


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah it's pretty nice, even in the box.


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks Short, driver. I hadda wait for some double sided tape so I could remount my H50. But it's here now, so I'ma redo my unboxxing and then get to work.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Awesome Ceadderman, Goodluck with this board !!.


----------



## Vexxcis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Thanks Short, driver. I hadda wait for some double sided tape so I could remount my H50. But it's here now, so I'ma redo my unboxxing and then get to work.









~Ceadder









Nice board









EDIT: I can get my money faster







Posted an add on CL building computers. Already got someone in less than 5 hours







sorry for hijacking just excited.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayz!

















































I gotz my RMAz! I gotz my RMAz!
















Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayz!

















































I gotz my RMAz! I gotz my RMAz!









And it's an unused MoBo so I get to start over.









~Ceadder









gonna rip off the heatsinks?


----------



## Camco

Does anyone know where the Asus Crosshair IV Extreme has disappeared to? I thought it was going to be out in June...but now its July. You guys think it'll be out this month? If so, I'm ready to buy this one =)


----------



## donna

I am trying to correct the problem with the temperatures on the nb and sb which end of the standoffs do i shave down the thread end or the other end that is threaded into i tried shaving down the thread end but that didn't make a difference standoff is still to high switched sb standoff with nb and the nb temps are 36 idle but now sb temps or at 35 idle


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donna* 
I am trying to correct the problem with the temperatures on the nb and sb which end of the standoffs do i shave down the thread end or the other end that is threaded into i tried shaving down the thread end but that didn't make a difference standoff is still to high switched sb standoff with nb and the nb temps are 36 idle but now sb temps or at 35 idle


you file down the end that is fatter
the end that is the hexagon


----------



## donna

godofdeath thank you you just saved me


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donna* 
godofdeath thank you you just saved me

make sure they are of equal length and that you dont go overboard


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donna* 
I am trying to correct the problem with the temperatures on the nb and sb which end of the standoffs do i shave down the thread end or the other end that is threaded into i tried shaving down the thread end but that didn't make a difference standoff is still to high switched sb standoff with nb and the nb temps are 36 idle but now sb temps or at 35 idle

The silver standoffs are the ones that were longer, preventing proper contact. The brass ones are good. Shave the hex as g.o.d. mentioned til the silver are the same as the brass. Pictures are on an earlier post http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html

Welcome and Good Luck!


----------



## godofdeath

what's that yellow film on the sb chip?

o yea and does anyones foam block thing on the nb touch the board?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
what's that yellow film on the sb chip?

o yea and does anyones foam block thing on the nb touch the board?

An insulator to keep from shorting any of the components on the chip to the heat sink. I am guessing the actual chip is shorter in height on the SB and therefore has the need for protection.

Yes, my foam blocks do touch the mobo.


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
The silver standoffs are the ones that were longer, preventing proper contact. The brass ones are good. Shave the hex as g.o.d. mentioned til the silver are the same as the brass. Pictures are on an earlier post http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html

Welcome and Good Luck!

On one of my boards I had to file both the silver and brass standoffs. The SB (brass) had less contact them the NB. You should be able to look at the TI material and see what kind of contact you have. I used some old TI material I had to do several trial fits until I got good contact on both. On the other board I did not have to file anything.


----------



## SgtHawker

Curly, did you have to bend the heat tubes on the heat sink at all? I had to to get square contact on both chips.

In almost all cases I have read about here and elsewhere, the brass ones were 6mm and the silver were 7mm, and shaving down the silver ones to 6mm resolved the contact issues.


----------



## godofdeath

hm my 2 foam chucks dont seem to be touching the board
maybe i put them back wrong when they fell off
stupid asus glue


----------



## YangerD

I am looking towards picking up this board for a gaming rig build for a friend of mine. We are hoping to reach 4.0 on the 1055T. Wish us luck


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


Curly, did you have to bend the heat tubes on the heat sink at all? I had to to get square contact on both chips.

In almost all cases I have read about here and elsewhere, the brass ones were 6mm and the silver were 7mm, and shaving down the silver ones to 6mm resolved the contact issues.


No I did not have to bend the heat tubes. I don't doubt that you had to bend it. The quality of the installation was bad on the one board. The thin plastic on the SB was installed off center and covered up part of the chip. One of the stick on insulation washers on the standoff was installed off center and was almost cut into when the screw was installed.

My standoffs were 2 different lengths as you describe. But when I first pulled the heat tube the SB had barely indented the TI material and the NB had made a small indention. The NB was actually making better contact. If I had not trimmed the brass standoffs the SB would not have been making contact. I have seen pictures here or somewhere with similar contact patterns. I will try to post pictures tomorrow.

On the 2nd board I received this week with a much higher serial number the contact was good on both the NB and SB. All I did was replace the crappy TI material Asus used.

Both boards have settled in and run at 45C on the NB and 39C on the SB at idle at 27 ambient. Load temp goes up a little but I have not seen over 50C so far. That is where I was at idle before.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I am looking towards picking up this board for a gaming rig build for a friend of mine. We are hoping to reach 4.0 on the 1055T. Wish us luck









You will get 4GHz on this board.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
You will get 4GHz on this board.









I like the sound of that. I've heard that the northbridge had some sort of overheating problem? Any insight on this?


----------



## godofdeath

yes when u get it, rip off the heatsink and see if theres contact

http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html


----------



## ny_driver

My insight on that would be it's nothing to worry about. It has been outlined in detail here in several posts, please navigate to post #624 for more information.

That's exactly what I was trying to say godofdeath, but it took me a minute to find the post


----------



## scc28

id like to join pls, just picked one up with a 1090t and some patriot sector 5 its all good!!!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scc28*


id like to join pls, just picked one up with a 1090t and some patriot sector 5 its all good!!!


post pics for proof and you can join


----------



## Ceadderman

Damn youse guys was buzy while I was gone.








Guess I didn't have to RMA after all. Still 3rd slot issue. Still running 1st two slots. Still showing up as 4Gig.









So here's what's new, system would not boot up in 7. Got to the desktop pic and no joy after that.

I've hit the memokileedokilee. Startet up but would not post cause I still had 4 sticks onboard. I resat every stick once and when I got back to two sticks in 1st and 2nd slots and fired up getting same result as above with 7, I shut it down and reset CMOS. Still no joy but at least this time it went a step further and told me I had a bad sector.Not likely but okay anything is possible so I let the system root out the bad sector. Yeah right. It deleted 8 files recovered none and upon restart? You guessed it wouldn't go past desktop pic.

At this point I think that it's definitely driver issues. Because it let me fire up my XP drive but still would not Post with 8Gigs in slots. When it shouldn't matter since XP will post but won't recognize 8.

And the fact that this thing started up fine with 8Gigs before I lapped my CPU but not afterwards has me a bit concerned. I have an athlon II that I can install but that would make it so I have to dismantle the H50 etc. I would think that if it were a problem with my CPU, I wouldn't even get past Post. And clearly I have and hear I am.

Driver issue?

I know someone had an issue with RAM about mid June so maybe mine is having the same issues. HDD could keep me from Posting but it has NOTHING to do with my RAM issues. HDD doesn't even control RAM.

Oi. At least i got the Pig running before I miss Class.









~Ceadder


----------



## Squirrel

What do the LED's on the side of the mainboard tell you? Solid DRAM light?

I'd dismantle the H50 and try the other CPU you got on hand. That would rule that option out. I doubt that the ram is faulty since, as you said, it ran fine before you lapped the CPU.

All in all, it sounds like a lot of problems lol Bad sectors, lapped CPU, and not recognizing ram...









I guess if you got the time, go through everything one by one. Try the different CPU. If it still doesn't work, I'd try with 1 ram stick at a time and see whether you have any luck with that. btw, does it let you access the bios at all? If so, perhaps you need to flash the bios to the newest version. that might solve some issues.


----------



## rzs77

Hey guys, got my self a crosshair formula 3 days ago, it came with a promotional steelseries kinzu and mini mousepad!









anyway, when i was buying it, there were 2 boards available at the shop.

can u guys spot the difference?

Board 1









Board 2









I'm kind of curious...hope somebody replies and shed some light on this. sorry if it's been asked before, tried googling but still nothing.


----------



## Squirrel

The second version is not the final version. For example, there isnt the X-Fi chip on the second picture. or at least the sticker isn't on there. or whatever it is that says X-Fi on the board









Quote:



anyway, when i was buying it, there were 2 boards available at the shop.


You mean 2 Crosshair 4's? Were they equally priced?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


Hey guys, got my self a crosshair formula 3 days ago, it came with a promotional steelseries kinzu and mini mousepad!









anyway, when i was buying it, there were 2 boards available at the shop.

can u guys spot the difference?

Board 1









Board 2









I'm kind of curious...hope somebody replies and shed some light on this. sorry if it's been asked before, tried googling but still nothing.


one has the creative sound xfi logo thing on the board and the other doesnt
and I have no clue what you are trying to show 
since they are the same boards


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Damn youse guys was buzy while I was gone.








Guess I didn't have to RMA after all. Still 3rd slot issue. Still running 1st two slots. Still showing up as 4Gig.









So here's what's new, system would not boot up in 7. Got to the desktop pic and no joy after that.

I've hit the memokileedokilee. Startet up but would not post cause I still had 4 sticks onboard. I resat every stick once and when I got back to two sticks in 1st and 2nd slots and fired up getting same result as above with 7, I shut it down and reset CMOS. Still no joy but at least this time it went a step further and told me I had a bad sector.Not likely but okay anything is possible so I let the system root out the bad sector. Yeah right. It deleted 8 files recovered none and upon restart? You guessed it wouldn't go past desktop pic.

At this point I think that it's definitely driver issues. Because it let me fire up my XP drive but still would not Post with 8Gigs in slots. When it shouldn't matter since XP will post but won't recognize 8.

And the fact that this thing started up fine with 8Gigs before I lapped my CPU but not afterwards has me a bit concerned. I have an athlon II that I can install but that would make it so I have to dismantle the H50 etc. I would think that if it were a problem with my CPU, I wouldn't even get past Post. And clearly I have and hear I am.

Driver issue?

I know someone had an issue with RAM about mid June so maybe mine is having the same issues. HDD could keep me from Posting but it has NOTHING to do with my RAM issues. HDD doesn't even control RAM.

Oi. At least i got the Pig running before I miss Class.









~Ceadder










did you press the memok button?


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


The second version is not the final version. For example, there isnt the X-Fi chip on the second picture. or at least the sticker isn't on there. or whatever it is that says X-Fi on the board









You mean 2 Crosshair 4's? Were they equally priced?


Oowh...cool! Then i have the final version









Yeah. They were equally priced. So I went with the one which HAS the x-fi logo. I personally like the x-fi logo there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


one has the creative sound xfi logo thing on the board and the other doesnt
and I have no clue what you are trying to show 
since they are the same boards


That's what i'm trying to show. One has it and the other doesn't. Why? Any difference besides that? Different revision or anything like that? Maybe the newer one doesn't have issues with the nb heatsink anymore?


----------



## Squirrel

Are you sure that the board at the shop didn't have the X-Fi logo on it?

Did you actually see the physical board or was it online? If it was online, then they just used a picture from the E3.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
What do the LED's on the side of the mainboard tell you? Solid DRAM light?

I'd dismantle the H50 and try the other CPU you got on hand. That would rule that option out. I doubt that the ram is faulty since, as you said, it ran fine before you lapped the CPU.

All in all, it sounds like a lot of problems lol Bad sectors, lapped CPU, and not recognizing ram...









I guess if you got the time, go through everything one by one. Try the different CPU. If it still doesn't work, I'd try with 1 ram stick at a time and see whether you have any luck with that. btw, does it let you access the bios at all? If so, perhaps you need to flash the bios to the newest version. that might solve some issues.

Yeah, I 'm definitely thinking it's not the CPU. If it were one of the Cores the temps would be erratic. Wouldn't Post at all etcetera.

With 4 Sticks my lights bounce from power to DRAM and back again though the system otherwise works fine(all fans going etc) except that it won't Post. It does allow me into BIOS after I remove 2 sticks though, so I'm thinking that I should probably flash it as well. Though I'm not sure how to go about this and I don't know which BIOS update I need. I'm headed over to Asus' site right now to see if I can get something besides the 0801. Which this board still has it seems. That's the ONE constant and what leads me to discount the other issues.

Oh yes and one GOOD thing came of this. I got under the heatsinks(c'mon was there any doubt that I would?







) and while I did my unboxxing(editing stage) I also performed NB check and explained what one needs to do if they find that they have the NB issue. I'm not sure that bending the tubes is necessary so I didn't address that part however.

Anyway, I started editing before I remounted the MoBo and system components but it still has a ways to go. I jumped to the second stage of editing and that stage alone was well over 11 an a half minutes after I already had it unboxxed.







lol

I'll be back in a bit.

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

memokileedokilee button you mean?







lol

Yes I pressed it. Reverted everything to 1066 @ 9-9-9-24. Just redid timings and system works fine with XP @ 6-6-6-20.

So I have a hard time believing that it's RAM since I've mixed up my sticks enough that if it were I'd BSoD if RAM weren't performing as expected.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
did you press the memok button?


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Are you sure that the board at the shop didn't have the X-Fi logo on it?

Did you actually see the physical board or was it online? If it was online, then they just used a picture from the E3.

Yup. 101% sure. 1 board had, and the other didn't. I went to the shop and saw the 2 boards (physically). Inspected every inch of it


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 
Hey guys, got my self a crosshair formula 3 days ago, it came with a promotional steelseries kinzu and mini mousepad!









anyway, when i was buying it, there were 2 boards available at the shop.

can u guys spot the difference?

Board 1









Board 2









I'm kind of curious...hope somebody replies and shed some light on this. sorry if it's been asked before, tried googling but still nothing.

oh Wow, u are from KL..lol
im from malaysia..nice to meet u lol


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Are you sure that the board at the shop didn't have the X-Fi logo on it?

Did you actually see the physical board or was it online? If it was online, then they just used a picture from the E3.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 
Yup. 101% sure. 1 board had, and the other didn't. I went to the shop and saw the 2 boards (physically). Inspected every inch of it









guys, watch this..


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
guys, watch this..





Read

Quote:

X-Fi MB

X-Fi MB is a software solution that enables basic X-Fi features on computers with integrated audio into an X-Fi device. It requires some degree of driver support from the audio hardware manufacturer. X-Fi MB is commonly bundled with motherboards and computer systems, and is comparable to an X-Fi XtremeAudio. Bundled with some Asus motherboards, the X-Fi MB is sold as X-Fi Supreme FX and is actually an standard Analog Devices integrated HD audio codec paired with X-Fi MB. The X-Fi features are implemented entirely in the software. Other hardware vendors sell the X-Fi MB solution simply as Sound Blaster X-Fi Integrated Sound.
It's not fake. It's just lacks the 64mb of dedicated ram and a few other features. if it was "fake", creative would've opened their mouth awhile ago.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Read

It's not fake. It's just lacks the 64mb of dedicated ram and a few other features. if it was "fake", creative would've opened their mouth awhile ago.

yea i know its not fake..saw this a few months ago..so just show it to you guys..
it is still the Creative XiFi chip.
the video show that..some ppl may had got the board without the XiFi label on it..


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
oh Wow, u are from KL..lol
im from malaysia..nice to meet u lol

Hello, nice to meet u too


----------



## Ceadderman

I just had a thought. If my Cooler is too tight could it muck with my system? Should I try backing off the pressure a bit and reattempt Post with 8 Gigs?

Cause to be honest the ONE thing I can think of that is the same for the other Board and THIS Board is that my H50 was a PiTA to mount and both times after mounting it I've had this issue. Though I guess i could remount the stock cooler to get a bearing on that. Cause it Posted with the stock cooler onboard too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Squirrel

Hmm. Here's something related that I found: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ssure-cpu.html

That being said, I once put my 720 under so much pressure that there was literally no TIM on either the cooler or the CPU itself after taking off my waterblock.


----------



## Ceadderman

+Re[ for squirrel if this goes as i think it might go. Shutting it down now to check some things be back soon as i get a couple of answers.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Hmm. Here's something related that I found: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ssure-cpu.html

That being said, I once put my 720 under so much pressure that there was literally no TIM on either the cooler or the CPU itself after taking off my waterblock.


----------



## andrew149

does anyone have the board with the mosfit block yet?


----------



## KoldVoid

I posted about a problem with a usb audio interface I use for recording some 40 or 50 pages ago and would just like to share my joy at resolving this issue, and considering the whole creative sticker deal, the mechanical problems with the heatsinks, and the awesome driver support that I have experienced, I will definitely not be buying anything from ASUStek ever again.

Is it that hard for the morons at ASUS to periodically update the motherboard drivers on their webpage? After all they don't really write them, it's all AMD and the like. My problems all stemmed from an older version of usbfilter.sys that was creating crashes with my hardware. The updated file is included in the latest release of southbridge drivers for AMD chipsets.

Another ASUSfail. Go Gigabyte!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


What do the LED's on the side of the mainboard tell you? Solid DRAM light?

I'd dismantle the H50 and try the other CPU you got on hand. That would rule that option out. I doubt that the ram is faulty since, as you said, it ran fine before you lapped the CPU.

All in all, it sounds like a lot of problems lol Bad sectors, lapped CPU, and not recognizing ram...









I guess if you got the time, go through everything one by one. Try the different CPU. If it still doesn't work, I'd try with 1 ram stick at a time and see whether you have any luck with that. btw, does it let you access the bios at all? If so, perhaps you need to flash the bios to the newest version. that might solve some issues.


stupid noob question . what does it mean lapped ?


----------



## Ceadderman

@supra_rz... It's not stupid to ask this question.

Lapped is basically the flattening of the top of your CPU so it gets better contact with the heatsink through the TIM. Some people think it's all about the shiny shiny... well that only happens as a result of sanding the CPU to get the flattest surface possible.

@KoldVoid... You know they probably have updates available just haven't flipped the switch on them. We've called for drivers in the past, where the tech is surprised there the new driver hasn't been set out. They went back while we're still on the phone with them and flipped it and in a matter of minutes if not seconds the new BIOS update is available. Never had another MoBo manufacture be able to do that.

Thing is this is a NEW Board. It's just barely over a month old, And on top of that it supports new technologies. Oh and how many controllers do the other companies make you buy? I have 8 fan headers on this MoBo. What other AMD Boards have this? I'm sorry you have had trouble. My trouble was sort of self inflicted as I mounted my H50 too tight and it put too much pressure on the 3rd Core which in turn bottlenecked my RAM causing it to drop out at the 3rd slot.









It's fixed now.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


I posted about a problem with a usb audio interface I use for recording some 40 or 50 pages ago and would just like to share my joy at resolving this issue, and considering the whole creative sticker deal, the mechanical problems with the heatsinks, and the awesome driver support that I have experienced, I will definitely not be buying anything from ASUStek ever again.

Is it that hard for the morons at ASUS to periodically update the motherboard drivers on their webpage? After all they don't really write them, it's all AMD and the like. My problems all stemmed from an older version of usbfilter.sys that was creating crashes with my hardware. The updated file is included in the latest release of southbridge drivers for AMD chipsets.

Another ASUSfail. Go Gigabyte!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You know they probably have updates available just haven't flipped the switch on them. We've called for drivers in the past, where the tech is surprised there the new driver hasn't been set out. They went back while we're still on the phone with them and flipped it and in a matter of minutes if not seconds the new BIOS update is available. Never had another MoBo manufacture be able to do that.

Thing is this is a NEW Board. It's just barely over a month old, And on top of that it supports new technologies. Oh and how many controllers do the other companies make you buy? I have 8 fan headers on this MoBo. What other AMD Boards have this? I'm sorry you have had trouble. My trouble was sort of self inflicted as I mounted my H50 too tight and it put too much pressure on the 3rd Core which in turn bottlenecked my RAM causing it to drop out at the 3rd slot.









It's fixed now.









~Ceadder










fixed from RMA ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Turns out there was probably nothing wrong with my 1st Board. The H50 was mounted too tight to the CPU. Who'da thunk that would cause the 3rd slot to dump.









Well at least that part of the issue is fixed and I got a better Board out of it for another $11(shipping)









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


fixed from RMA ?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@supra_rz... It's not stupid to ask this question.

Lapped is basically the flattening of the top of your CPU so it gets better contact with the heatsink through the TIM. Some people think it's all about the shiny shiny... well that only happens as a result of sanding the CPU to get the flattest surface possible.

@KoldVoid... You know they probably have updates available just haven't flipped the switch on them. We've called for drivers in the past, where the tech is surprised there the new driver hasn't been set out. They went back while we're still on the phone with them and flipped it and in a matter of minutes if not seconds the new BIOS update is available. Never had another MoBo manufacture be able to do that.

Thing is this is a NEW Board. It's just barely over a month old, And on top of that it supports new technologies. Oh and how many controllers do the other companies make you buy? I have 8 fan headers on this MoBo. What other AMD Boards have this? I'm sorry you have had trouble. My trouble was sort of self inflicted as I mounted my H50 too tight and it put too much pressure on the 3rd Core which in turn bottlenecked my RAM causing it to drop out at the 3rd slot.









It's fixed now.









~Ceadder










any good guides on doing this ? 
benefit ? 
cons ?


----------



## Ceadderman

There are a couple of okay guides on YouTube showing you how they performed their lapping. I kinda did my own thing based on theirs so you might try looking it up there.









Benefits are that it gets a closer tolerance to the overall cooler surface and allows the CPU to wick away more heat in the process.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


any good guides on doing this ? 
benefit ? 
cons ?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


There are a couple of okay guides on YouTube showing you how they performed their lapping. I kinda did my own thing based on theirs so you might try looking it up there.









Benefits are that it gets a closer tolerance to the overall cooler surface and allows the CPU to wick away more heat in the process.









~Ceadder










good news . 
Oh forgot to say , please push that oc button and tell me what you get


----------



## Ceadderman

Soon as my TIM is cured. I been fighting with this pump reverting back to being too tight and the TIM needs to finish setting so I don't have this be an issue for days on end.









Right now I can't even go past stock timings or it BSoDs' on me.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


good news . 
Oh forgot to say , please push that oc button and tell me what you get


----------



## KoldVoid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@KoldVoid... You know they probably have updates available just haven't flipped the switch on them. We've called for drivers in the past, where the tech is surprised there the new driver hasn't been set out. They went back while we're still on the phone with them and flipped it and in a matter of minutes if not seconds the new BIOS update is available. Never had another MoBo manufacture be able to do that.

Thing is this is a NEW Board. It's just barely over a month old, And on top of that it supports new technologies. Oh and how many controllers do the other companies make you buy? I have 8 fan headers on this MoBo. What other AMD Boards have this? I'm sorry you have had trouble. My trouble was sort of self inflicted as I mounted my H50 too tight and it put too much pressure on the 3rd Core which in turn bottlenecked my RAM causing it to drop out at the 3rd slot.









It's fixed now.









~Ceadder










In retrospect yeah, maybe they deserve some slack cut, but did they do their homework? Not really. This thing after all costs US$230. I think this board was rushed to market, veerything points in that direction, not the least the fact that at the time I ordered mine there was no viable 890FX alternative. That SoumdBlaster sticker is pretty stupid too, mine's kinda cocked indicating hasty assembly, just like the heatsink...

And yeah lesson learnt I guess, while CPUs may be alright to buy on release date, mobos/graphics cards and other components are best waited out a month or two. One cannot expect the same design/assembly diligence from companies like the mobo manufacturers as from AMD or Intel.

I just think ASUS has spread itself too thin in it's efforts to be some kind of computing superpower. I hope they don't pull a Toyota. I don't know of another company that has so many diverse products in the market.

Glad you got your problems sorted out, sorry you had to go through the RMA.

And another thing I found out, which may be relevant to some of you:

While troubleshooting my system to fix the problem I had with the usb audio interface, I was advised by a forum user on a recording/mixing/music production board to pull and test my RAM. While doing this I had to pull of the 120mm Noctua from the heatsink, which I suspended on the case and gfx card, pointing it at the southbridge. The temps dropped to the low 30s on both the NB and SB, so yeah, this MoBo needs some planning in the airflow department, regardless of whether you replace TIM/sand down standoffs (both of which I did). I am inclined to think this chipset does in general, since Gigabyte includes a waterblock for the NB with their UD7. Just my 2 c.

Makes sense considering the dizzying number of fan connectors. It would have been useful if they advertised this requirement a bit more clearly.

In conclusion, I would appreciate if anyone had an idea how I may go about using my 140mm Noctua I have handy to cool the NB/SB. My I-Solo is cramped as all hell and it has a mesh grille opening on the side where I dont see how I may attach the fan. Any thoughts welcome and appreciated.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


There are a couple of okay guides on YouTube showing you how they performed their lapping. I kinda did my own thing based on theirs so you might try looking it up there.









Benefits are that it gets a closer tolerance to the overall cooler surface and allows the CPU to wick away more heat in the process.









~Ceadder











Quote:









wow look what a difference in temps !!!! is it real ?

it voids your warranty though


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes it's real and hellz yeazh itz voidz warranty your. Things void warranty they cause they good no?









Sorry bout that. That little jerk Yoda Force grabbed my KB before I could Force Choke him out.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


wow look what a difference in temps !!!! is it real ?

it voids your warranty though


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes it's real and hellz yeazh itz voidz warranty your. Things void warranty they cause they good no?









Sorry bout that. That little jerk Yoda Force grabbed my KB before I could Force Choke him out.









~Ceadder










lol you even lapped the h50 ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


lol you even lapped the h50 ?


----------



## ny_driver

I have never gained more than 2-3c from lapping, however I have gained several degrees from properly re-seating a HS.

Too much TIM will hurt your temperatures, and so will not applying constant and even pressure while securing the HS. You must always cross-tighten screws gradually and evenly or you may warp and damage something.









EDIT: (or it might just not work right....the 3rd slot might not work)


----------



## godofdeath

so ceadder what's the problem now?
i didn't bother to read through the posts its too early lol


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
wow look what a difference in temps !!!! is it real ?

it voids your warranty though

The idiot in the video said the chip was uneven, when he just installed the waterblock badly.

The chip probably is a little concave, but learn how to apply TIM and install a HS correctly before lapping.

That's ridiculous....he didn't gain all that from lapping....at least most of it was from the TIM application and HS installation.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


I posted about a problem with a usb audio interface I use for recording some 40 or 50 pages ago and would just like to share my joy at resolving this issue, and considering the whole creative sticker deal, the mechanical problems with the heatsinks, and the awesome driver support that I have experienced, I will definitely not be buying anything from ASUStek ever again.

Is it that hard for the morons at ASUS to periodically update the motherboard drivers on their webpage? After all they don't really write them, it's all AMD and the like. My problems all stemmed from an older version of usbfilter.sys that was creating crashes with my hardware. The updated file is included in the latest release of southbridge drivers for AMD chipsets.

Another ASUSfail. Go Gigabyte!


You are making yourself look like an idiot. Just saying.

1. My Auzentech card is X-Fi. Why? Because Creative licenses it's technology to other vendors. Does it make it an issue to me? No. 
2. Like Ceadder said, this is a brand new mainboard. If you expect everything to work, then get something that has been out for a year. 
3. Go Gigabyte? You are saying that it's AMD that writes the driver files but yet you are saying Go Gigabyte?? You do know that it's the same deal with Gigabyte since its AMD writing them. (according to your statement)









In regards to your other idiotic post:
4. The sticker is assembled like that on purpose. It's on every single board like that, it does not indicate hasty assembly
5. Asus is not selling too many products...just as many as MSI and the likes.

For the future, stop b*tching and if you don't like something, then do something about it or research to see that your device is supported by the mainboard.


----------



## KoldVoid

I take it ASUS are your parents. I apologize if my observations offended you


----------



## supra_rz

hey hey hey , dont start a war here. Squirrel said it right and as i am a new owner of the crosshair iv formula i dont expect perfection since we know the driver issues . If you had bad experience go RMA it or just sell it and get a gigabyte as you said . 
Go to Gigabyte thread and tell me how perfect is that board first and then blame the CH4 .
bye bye we know you will come back to ASUS at the end .


----------



## curlysir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I just had a thought. If my Cooler is too tight could it muck with my system? Should I try backing off the pressure a bit and reattempt Post with 8 Gigs?

Cause to be honest the ONE thing I can think of that is the same for the other Board and THIS Board is that my H50 was a PiTA to mount and both times after mounting it I've had this issue. Though I guess i could remount the stock cooler to get a bearing on that. Cause it Posted with the stock cooler onboard too.









~Ceadder










Which version of the H50 bracket do you have, the one with the plastic backing plate with all the pieces or the original one that you had to purchase separately? The one you had to purchase had a metal backing plate and was much better in my opinion.


----------



## curlysir

Pictures of the NB/SB heat sink from 2 Crosshair IV's. The first was removed before I installed it so I don't have a before temperature. I did not have to file the standoff on this board I just replaced the Stock TI material with Arctic Cooling MX-3. The 2nd was at 50C NB and 41C SB at idle. The temperatures went to 45C NB and 39 C idle after I filed the standoffs. I am surprised that the SB was cooling as well as it was before and also surprised that the SB did not go down more after.

The Good board was purchased this week and the SEMI-BAD one was purchased May 7. So maybe Asus has got this fixed as I suspect the latest board would have had good temps. I am calling the 2nd board SEMI-BAD because it is not near as bad as some boards reported here but the quality of installation was poor at best.

Both boards are running basically the same temperatures now NB 45C and SB 39C. The NB will go up slight under load but just a few degrees.

The GOOD


















NB - Good Contact


















SB -Good Contact


















The SEMI-BAD


















NB - Slight indent


















SB - Even less contact


















This picture show the stick on insulating washer that was almost cut into when installed. I have already repositioned it but you can see where the screw went through it in its original position.










This picture (sorry about the focus) shows the thin plastic that is on the SB. What I wanted to show here is that the plastic is off centered and is actually cover part of the chip at the top of the picture.


----------



## off1ine

Good comparison pics Curly, might help some who aren't sure what they need to look for.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup bad seat. I have the plastic adapter right now I'm at 48c and rising. Shutting down to reseat.

*Update* I'm on the netbook right now. I got a couple shots 1 of TIM(too much it seems but better coverage than last time) and the pump base.

Uploading pics right now...


















Anyway the system is down for repairs. The last thing that happened was that my screen would flicker any time I right clicked or checked my CPU-ID monitor. Almost as if it were VGA related. But I know that's not it.









~Ceadder


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yup bad seat. I have the plastic adapter right now I'm at 48c and rising. Shutting down to reseat.

~Ceadder









They went backwards with the plastic adapter as far as I am concerned. I bought a couple of spares when I first ordered mine. Glad I did because the latest version I have has the plastic adapter with the metal retainer. The new ones are cheaper to make but don't look like they work as well as the original.

Good luck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm definitely not gonna be happy if I have to go back to the stock cooler. Which I just may do at the moment to make certain it isn't my CPU that's at fault. I know it isn't but that tinge of doubt is still there none the less.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *curlysir* 
They went backwards with the plastic adapter as far as I am concerned. I bought a couple of spares when I first ordered mine. Glad I did because the latest version I have has the plastic adapter with the metal retainer. The new ones are cheaper to make but don't look like they work as well as the original.

Good luck.


----------



## ny_driver

Looked like very little TIM to me and there is no need to intentionally try to cover the surface, you only need the TIM covering the core.....just put a little plop in the center about the size of







the little emoticon faces at 1200x1600.

Try not to move the H50 around too much after the initial application while you are securing it.


----------



## Ceadderman

@driver... But it went over the edge which indicates too much TIM. I think that I had the right amount just placed it wrong. Too much toward the upper right Q of the CPU surface.









It's a pain to type on this netbook since it's hanging on for dear life on Darkside cattycorner on the fence as it were. lol

Anyway I'm back to square one with the H50. Completely cleaned of TIM, CPU out for inspection.

As you can see...

No fragged pins...









Overhead view...










TIM removed and showing flatness of my CPU...









So imho this is not the problem...
Makes me sadder that I spent $11 to RMA the CHIV.









~Ceadder


----------



## James333

I have just ordered Â£1000 of parts including the crosshair, cant wait for it to get here will post pics and start a build thread when it all gets here


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


does anyone have the board with the mosfit block yet?


I bought it & it's in transit from Slovenia as of July 1st. IDK how long that will take.


----------



## ny_driver

Who is running crossfire on this Crosshair IV?

I just got my other 4890 and added it in expecting big things. Well my 3dmark score shot up ~5000 points, but my FPS while racing "Race On" by SimBin is ~40% lower than with 1 card.









Any insight or ideas would be great.

I just disabled crossfire and raced and the FPS was like never under 60, where with 2 cards it was ~35.

I've done driversweeper and reinstalled the newest cat6 drivers.

I don't know what to do...sell all these 4890s and get a real card?


----------



## off1ine

Have you tried an earlier driver ny_?I'm still on 10.5 without issues but use 5XXX series. Try 10.5 or 10.4 for stability in crossfire.


----------



## ny_driver

I was getting ready to try an older driver...10.4a was suggested so I d\\l it.


----------



## ny_driver

10.4 is trash...it doesn't support transparency or aero effects.

Still sitting here mad, can't find out anything about this board and crossfire, or anything about RaceOn(simbin) and crossfire support.









Going to try 10.5 now.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll trade you issues driver.









I'd much rather be mucking with a driver issue anyway.









~Ceadder







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
10.4 is trash...it doesn't support transparency or aero effects.

Still sitting here mad, can't find out anything about this board and crossfire, or anything about RaceOn(simbin) and crossfire support.









Going to try 10.5 now.


----------



## ny_driver

lol....









I'm not sure it is driver issues.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Who is running crossfire on this Crosshair IV?


I am, but I'm not sure it's 100% installed correctly. I have a 4850 in the top red slot & a 4850 in the 3rd red slot. Using GPU-Z, it states "PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x4 2.0" on the initial screen. Hovering the pointer shows a bubble that states "It is currently running at PCI-E x4 v2.0". If I hit the tab for the other card, it states "PCI-E x16 @ 16 2.0". Hovering the pointer gets a bubble that states "It is currently running at PCI-E x16 v2.0". Does this mean that it's not running CF @ x16 in both slots? If so, what do I do to change that? BTW, I'm using 10.6 if that makes a difference.


----------



## godofdeath

still waiting for my 550be to really run this board since the chip unlocks "supposedly" 
ugh stupid mail
now i might get it on tuesday


----------



## ny_driver

The top RED slot is 16x, the 2nd RED slot is 8x, and the 3rd RED slot is 16x. I have tried all three. I think the 4th or bottom RED slot is 4x. Not tried that one.

If you are in 1st and 3rd, GPUZ should be saying 16x on each card.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I am, but I'm not sure it's 100% installed correctly. I have a 4850 in the top red slot & a 4850 in the 3rd red slot. Using GPU-Z, it states "PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x4 2.0" on the initial screen. Hovering the pointer shows a bubble that states "It is currently running at PCI-E x4 v2.0". If I hit the tab for the other card, it states "PCI-E x16 @ 16 2.0". Hovering the pointer gets a bubble that states "It is currently running at PCI-E x16 v2.0". Does this mean that it's not running CF @ x16 in both slots? If so, what do I do to change that? BTW, I'm using 10.6 if that makes a difference.


Are you using the newest version of GPU-Z?


----------



## 7ITX

Thats one damn nice mobo!


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoldVoid*


In retrospect yeah, maybe they deserve some slack cut, but did they do their homework? Not really. This thing after all costs US$230. I think this board was rushed to market, veerything points in that direction, not the least the fact that at the time I ordered mine there was no viable 890FX alternative. That SoumdBlaster sticker is pretty stupid too, mine's kinda cocked indicating hasty assembly, just like the heatsink...

And yeah lesson learnt I guess, while CPUs may be alright to buy on release date, mobos/graphics cards and other components are best waited out a month or two. One cannot expect the same design/assembly diligence from companies like the mobo manufacturers as from AMD or Intel.

I just think ASUS has spread itself too thin in it's efforts to be some kind of computing superpower. I hope they don't pull a Toyota. I don't know of another company that has so many diverse products in the market.

Glad you got your problems sorted out, sorry you had to go through the RMA.

And another thing I found out, which may be relevant to some of you:

While troubleshooting my system to fix the problem I had with the usb audio interface, I was advised by a forum user on a recording/mixing/music production board to pull and test my RAM. While doing this I had to pull of the 120mm Noctua from the heatsink, which I suspended on the case and gfx card, pointing it at the southbridge. The temps dropped to the low 30s on both the NB and SB, so yeah, this MoBo needs some planning in the airflow department, regardless of whether you replace TIM/sand down standoffs (both of which I did). *I am inclined to think this chipset does in general, since Gigabyte includes a waterblock for the NB with their UD7. Just my 2 c.*

Makes sense considering the dizzying number of fan connectors. It would have been useful if they advertised this requirement a bit more clearly.

In conclusion, I would appreciate if anyone had an idea how I may go about using my 140mm Noctua I have handy to cool the NB/SB. My I-Solo is cramped as all hell and it has a mesh grille opening on the side where I dont see how I may attach the fan. Any thoughts welcome and appreciated.


The UD7 isn't really a prime example, GB does that with all their high end boards.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I am, but I'm not sure it's 100% installed correctly. I have a 4850 in the top red slot & a 4850 in the 3rd red slot. Using GPU-Z, it states "PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x4 2.0" on the initial screen. Hovering the pointer shows a bubble that states "It is currently running at PCI-E x4 v2.0". If I hit the tab for the other card, it states "PCI-E x16 @ 16 2.0". Hovering the pointer gets a bubble that states "It is currently running at PCI-E x16 v2.0". Does this mean that it's not running CF @ x16 in both slots? If so, what do I do to change that? BTW, I'm using 10.6 if that makes a difference.


did someone post this last time about how it doesn't both say 16x when you use crossfire and you had to change the frequency of something from 100 to 101?


----------



## ny_driver

Both of mine say 16x in the 1st and 3rd red slots.

Too bad the performance is worse when racing. Much better in 3dmark, but that's not very fun to play.


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Both of mine say 16x in the 1st and 3rd red slots.










I am also @ 16x, same slots. I didn't have to reconfigure anything so idk anything about that sry G.o.D


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Are you using the newest version of GPU-Z?


Version 0.4.0 is what I have.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Version 0.4.0 is what I have.


Try the newest, 0.4.4


----------



## ny_driver

Where is this 4.4? Nevermind.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


did someone post this last time about how it doesn't both say 16x when you use crossfire and you had to change the frequency of something from 100 to 101?


That sounds like the PCI-E frequency. I went in & changed it to 101, but it didn't change the reading in GPU-Z. The setting is under AI Overclock Tuner when it's set to manual in the BIOS.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


The top RED slot is 16x, the 2nd RED slot is 8x, and the 3rd RED slot is 16x. I have tried all three. I think the 4th or bottom RED slot is 4x. Not tried that one.

If you are in 1st and 3rd, GPUZ should be saying 16x on each card.


It's not reading that when in the 1st & 3rd slots. There are 2 things that come to mind that may be an issue, both involving the CF bridges. Do you have to use 2 bridges, or is there a preferable bridge to jumper of the 2 on the VC's? Will using a bridge other than the supplied one(s) make a difference?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Try the newest, 0.4.4


Just downloaded & tried. No change.


----------



## ny_driver

The little button next to quote is multi-quote btw.

1 bridge is all you need, and it shouldn't matter which position or who made the bridge. The leftover position is for hooking a 3rd card up.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

ATI CCC: Graphics>Information Center>Graphics Hardware

Primary Adapter
Graphics Bus CapabilityPCI Express 2.0
Maximum Bus SettingPCI Express 2.0 x16

Linked Adapter
Graphics Bus CapabilityPCI Express 2.0
Maximum Bus SettingPCI Express 2.0 x4

Same readings from two different programs.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


ATI CCC: Graphics>Information Center>Graphics Hardware

Primary Adapter
Graphics Bus CapabilityPCI Express 2.0
Maximum Bus SettingPCI Express 2.0 x16

Linked Adapter
Graphics Bus CapabilityPCI Express 2.0
Maximum Bus SettingPCI Express 2.0 x4

Same readings from two different programs.


flash your Mobo BIOS...to latest or reflash it. 
latest bios here 0905


----------



## Ceadderman

How many Quad Core owners are running this BIOS? Cause I'm definitely having issues. But I'm not sure what it is.

I pulled my H50 off thinking that it was putting too much pressure on my CPU. Went to stock cooler = No Dice.

Then pulled Lapped 955 BE and swapped out to Athlon II that came off a board with a cooler on it and was a known entity = that too No Dice.

RAM shouldn't be an Issue but I am running slots 1 & 2 AGAIN.

I've DL'ed 0905, but before I use it I wanna know if someone with my CPU or close to my CPU has this BIOS.

Thanks

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
flash your Mobo BIOS...to latest or reflash it.
latest bios here 0905


----------



## ny_driver

0905 on mine and had no troubles....although not a quad.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
How many Quad Core owners are running this BIOS? Cause I'm definitely having issues. But I'm not sure what it is.

I pulled my H50 off thinking that it was putting too much pressure on my CPU. Went to stock cooler = No Dice.

Then pulled Lapped 955 BE and swapped out to Athlon II that came off a board with a cooler on it and was a known entity = that too No Dice.

RAM shouldn't be an Issue but I am running slots 1 & 2 AGAIN.

I've DL'ed 0905, but before I use it I wanna know if someone with my CPU or close to my CPU has this BIOS.

Thanks

~Ceadder










you have the 8 pin plugged in and not the 4 pin right?


----------



## bavarianblessed

For those that were waiting on it EK has the full coverage block available on their online store.
LINK

I went ahead and bit the bullet.


----------



## ny_driver

Well here is my new build with my Crosshair IV. I decided I couldn't stand it being cramped inside a case......couldn't even reach the buttons or measurement points.

Only drawback is that the NB/SB are not getting quite as much direct air as before. Idling @ 42/31(edit: added a fan 40/29) @ 4.2GHz-2400/2400/1600. CPU idling @ 28c and both GPUs @ 31-33c...the loop is not doing too bad.


----------



## godofdeath

so you are changing your case or running open air?


----------



## ny_driver

No more case...look at the picture. I started with a removable motherboard tray, a piece of plywood, and a can of black spray paint this morning. Still right in front of A/C. Temps are ~ the same, but I like being able to reach stuff. I change things a lot.

EDIT: Major modifications done. Temps are better. Details and pictures after dinner.


----------



## scc28

can i join the club after my recent purchase?

cheers simon


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


flash your Mobo BIOS...to latest or reflash it. 
latest bios here 0905


Done. No change.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


For those that were waiting on it EK has the full coverage block available on their online store.
LINK

I went ahead and bit the bullet.


I tried to track my package through the Slovenian Postal Service. It looks like it was sent, but I can't figure out much after the website switch from English to Slovenian.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Done. No change.

Are you sure you don't have the card in the BOTTOM red slot?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, 8 pin is plugged in and seated. 24 pin as well.









I don't believe I have any "bad" parts. I'm starting to believe that it's a driver issue.

list of checked items.
RAM-Swapped out for 8Gigs of Ripjaws same issue exists, so swapping my RAM over is pointless.
CPU-Swapped out for known operable Athlon II issue continues to exist.
H50Swapped in Stock AMD Cooler, issue still exists.
5770-Reseated it a few times during the horizontal mambo.
PSU- Don't have another on hand but I do not hear anything rattling inside it when I go from horizontal to vertical.
HDD-While still possible, it's extremely doubtful as they both Post with 2 or 4 Gigs and even 8 Horizontal... hmmm







let me amend that. Not posting with 8 horizontally now as I can't make any adjustments to the stock Cooler. Which leads me to conclude that GPU is fine as well as that was one of the adjustments I made to the Cooler @ VGA light.








Wireless Adapter-Wouldn't be on right now if this was the problem.

Leading me right back to Drivers as I cannot Post with 8 Gig since I cannot adjust the tightness of the Cooler. Which had me thinking is could be the CPU but I quickly shot that theory out of netherspace. But since it DID take finessing and stroking of the CPU Cooler to get it to post horizontally, I think that it is indeed the Drivers.

As you'll probably note I have not cleared either the PSU or the GPU 100% as both could conveniently go tits up with position change. I'll wait til my Bro is around and swap my PSU and GPU over to his system to get a twofer read on this but I'm pretty sure the issue will not show its ugly head with his system.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
you have the 8 pin plugged in and not the 4 pin right?


----------



## godofdeath

hm i would suggest you somehow get another psu and test it out
not enough power to run the 4 sticks?


----------



## ny_driver

Here are the pictures of the new rig.







I'm happy with the way it came out.









In the first picture you can see the eye-level view of the reservoir which is the highest point in the loop, making it very easy to remove all the air in the system.

In the second picture you see an aerial view of the system. The voltage measurement points are nice and easy, so long as you don't block them with anything.

And in the third picture I am sitting right in front of the A/C looking at the backside of the system. That 140mm fan is helping out a lot.

I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


No more case...look at the picture. I started with a removable motherboard tray, a piece of plywood, and a can of black spray paint this morning. Still right in front of A/C. Temps are ~ the same, but I like being able to reach stuff. *I change things a lot.*

EDIT: Major modifications done. Temps are better. Details and pictures after dinner.


Me too, I don't want to drain my loop and take it apart again once I start watercooling my new 470


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm going to get my Bro to swap my PSU over to his system to see if it's the PSU. It's 850w I doubt that Power is it's issue. Especially when it was posting horizontally w/o messing with the RAM nor the PSU. When I could tighten and loosen the mounting screws on my H50, I could get it to work. Then the system would heat up drop my input devices and I'd shut her down make some more tightening and loosening adjustments @ the CPU and the thing would Post again. I did that all day the last 2 days. Clean off TIM, reapply TIM reseat H50(twice), reseat GPU(3 times), adjust Cooler mounts etc. And every time it would post. Until I swapped out the H50 with the stock Cooler. Which is why I'm pretty sure it's BIOS related. That's the ONLY adjustment(besides PSU of course) that I have not made.

Someone here was having a RAM issue but they aren't talking. I guess I could chat with Asus on Tuesday.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


hm i would suggest you somehow get another psu and test it out
not enough power to run the 4 sticks?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Are you sure you don't have the card in the BOTTOM red slot?









Bottom card. You can see the empty 4th slot in that picture.










Cards in 1st & 3rd slots.


----------



## ny_driver

strange.........









You already updated the BIOS.

Try putting the card from slot 1 in the 3rd red slot where card 2 is. But leave slot 1 empty and see what GPUZ says then. Or for that matter, just remove the top card and run GPUZ and see what it says before you swap.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


strange.........








Or for that matter, just remove the top card and run GPUZ and see what it says before you swap.


I pulled the top card. With the other card still in the 3rd slot GPU-Z states "PCI-E 2.0X16 @ x16 2.0". When I replace the top card & the bridge it reverts to the prior issue.


----------



## ny_driver

Try looking at GPUZ without the bridge installed. If they each read 16x then I'd say it's the bridge.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

It fixed itself somehow. Hopefully it's permanent. I moved the card out of the 3rd slot to the top slot. It read "x4". I moved it back down to the 3rd slot & it read "x16". I moved it back to the 1st slot & got "x16" this time. I put the other card in the 3rd slot with out attaching the bridge, then used it to boot the monitor. I pulled the cable & connected the top card. GPU-Z read "x16" on both cards when they were driving the monitor solo. I then attached the bridge & they still both read "x16". I rebooted & GPU-Z read "x16 @ 2.0" for both cards. I checked with CCC & it said the linked adapter was disabled. I enabled Crossfire in CCC, the screen went black then returned & I checked CCC again. CCC confirms that the primary & linked are both running at "x16".


----------



## ny_driver

Glad I could help.


----------



## godofdeath

wow thats a ton to do just to get 2x x16 lol
o well i would go crazy and do the same


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I just installed the JMB36x driver. Don't know what it does but I installed it.

And then I also installed Asus updater. Which should update my BIOS. I shoulda done that to begin with last time before RMA'ing the board but I'm not into putting lots of needless programs on my drives. Hopefully this leads to correcting the Posting issue I been having.









~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well I just installed the JMB36x driver. Don't know what it does but I installed it.

And then I also installed Asus updater. Which should update my BIOS. I shoulda done that to begin with last time before RMA'ing the board but I'm not into putting lots of needless programs on my drives. Hopefully this leads to correcting the Posting issue I been having.









~Ceadder










y dont you flash the bios with ez flash instead of the windows based one?
i heard the windows one is worser


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I decided that it would definitely be much easier to go through EZ Flash II.









I started to do that but then I didn't know where the File Unpacked to, so I had to get back on and perform a search for it. That way I could find it in the BIOS function.







lol

Anyway I'ma hold off for a bit and get some input from my Bro, whose been doing this stuff long before I was. Of course I have my specialties and he has his. This is one of his.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


y dont you flash the bios with ez flash instead of the windows based one?
i heard the windows one is worser


----------



## Squirrel

Unless you can't access your BIOS, I would *never* flash it via Windows.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Done. No change.

http://images2.rdefined.com/d/208111...+_640x480_.PNG
http://images2.rdefined.com/d/208113...+_640x480_.PNG












make sure use those PCI-E lane...i draw a picture to make sure









nvm..problem solved..i was slow
LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I was looking at that thing an feeling lost. Which is rare for me. I'm pretty good with Windows but there was no specificity to it. Just point and go where you tell me.







lol

Though I can change the Boot pic if I want to, cause when I installed the updater it had a partner program that allows you to replace the ROG Boot pic.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Unless you can't access your BIOS, I would *never* flash it via Windows.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well I just installed the JMB36x driver. Don't know what it does but I installed it.

And then I also installed Asus updater. Which should update my BIOS. I shoulda done that to begin with last time before RMA'ing the board but I'm not into putting lots of needless programs on my drives. Hopefully this leads to correcting the Posting issue I been having.









~Ceadder










y not using the EZ Flash in the bios to flash it..?
lol i would never flash my bios using a software tru window


----------



## ny_driver

The EZ flash thing worked fine for me.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


How many Quad Core owners are running this BIOS? Cause I'm definitely having issues. But I'm not sure what it is.

I pulled my H50 off thinking that it was putting too much pressure on my CPU. Went to stock cooler = No Dice.

Then pulled Lapped 955 BE and swapped out to Athlon II that came off a board with a cooler on it and was a known entity = that too No Dice.

RAM shouldn't be an Issue but I am running slots 1 & 2 AGAIN.

I've DL'ed 0905, but before I use it I wanna know if someone with my CPU or close to my CPU has this BIOS.

Thanks

~Ceadder










I am running 0905 on my 965BE and all is working fine.


----------



## SgtHawker

I am also using EZ flash with a USB stick for BIOS updates.


----------



## Ceadderman

This is what I needed to know, thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
I am running 0905 on my 965BE and all is working fine.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Glad I could help.










Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well THAT was relatively painless. Off to update sig rig then shut it down install a stick in 3rd slot and try to get it to Post.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This is what I needed to know, thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well I just installed the JMB36x driver. Don't know what it does but I installed it.


That's the JMicron driver for the 2 black SATA ports on the board & also for the eSATA port on the rear panel.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


nvm..problem solved..i was slow
LOL


That's okay. It will help someone in the future. Moving the VC's back & forth finally got everything to read properly.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


That's the JMicron driver for the 2 black SATA ports on the board & also for the eSATA port on the rear panel.


thought there was 1 black sata port and 1 esata?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope it's two SATA and 1 E-SATA ports. Which was a waste cause I'm not gonna use it. I gave it to my bro so he could add a couple more USB ports to his case. I'll have to burn a driver disc for him to use it.







lol

RAM issue solved. Had a couple of loose standoffs behind the Board.









It's got all 4 sticks in place and working without issues. I had my 500w PSU so I undervolted long enough to see if it was my PSU. Once I found out that the same issue was happening anyway I went and moved the GPU around no change. Finally I pulled the whole Board back out and checked my standoffs. Oops.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


thought there was 1 black sata port and 1 esata?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
*Nope it's two SATA and 1 E-SATA ports.* Which was a waste cause I'm not gonna use it. I gave it to my bro so he could add a couple more USB ports to his case. I'll have to burn a driver disc for him to use it.







lol

~Ceadder









No, there is only one.







I think you are confusing the USB+eSATA bracket with the SATA port.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
thought there was 1 black sata port and 1 esata?

My bad. One SATA on the board & two eSATA on the back panel.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Nope. The ESata goes to the SATA port and the USB goes to your spare USB hub. I meant USBs' my bad if I called them SATs' lol







Not what I meant at all though









Thanks for correcting me though. I think the melon on the top of my shoulders is a bit empty after all this work to get the system fixed. I was ready to dropkick this pig.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
No, there is only one.







I think you are confusing the USB+eSATA bracket with the SATA port.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I plugged in a few more cables so that I could retrieve the images from the camera I used. Might as well leave them in place because I doubt the water blocks from EK will be here this week. Here are the images from when I pulled the chip set block to check for contact. The NB & SB were good, the MOSFETS not so much.


----------



## Ceadderman

The mosfets aren't covered by the tape, just so you know. The tape actually sticks next to the Fets and the sink sets on them I guess. But if you look at the spot next to them that's where the tape mounts.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
I plugged in a few more cables so that I could retrieve the images from the camera I used. Might as well leave them in place because I doubt the water blocks from EK will be here this week. Here are the images from when I pulled the chip set block to check for contact. The NB & SB were good, the MOSFETS not so much.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I plugged in a few more cables so that I could retrieve the images from the camera I used. Might as well leave them in place because I doubt the water blocks from EK will be here this week. Here are the images from when I pulled the chip set block to check for contact. The NB & SB were good, the MOSFETS not so much.











Mine looked similar, not very good contact in the middle area mosfets, but better near either end. Very interesting, perhaps the sink is actually warped up near the center.

BTW, I removed & reapplied the TIM again on the NB SB (from Thermalright Chill Factor to Shin-Etsu G-751) and slightly re straightened the heat tube.

Temps went from Idle (21.7Â°C ambient) NB 49Â°C/SB 46Â°C to NB 43Â°C/41Â°C.

While I had the mobo out, I also cut a top blowhole for a 140mm Noctua NF-P14FLX, so this might have mitigated temps a little, although airflow is not across either heat sink with GPU location and blowhole location. Perhaps I'll disconnect the fan and retest temps to see.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nope it's two SATA and 1 E-SATA ports. Which was a waste cause I'm not gonna use it. I gave it to my bro so he could add a couple more USB ports to his case. I'll have to burn a driver disc for him to use it.







lol

RAM issue solved. Had a couple of loose standoffs behind the Board.









It's got all 4 sticks in place and working without issues. I had my 500w PSU so I undervolted long enough to see if it was my PSU. Once I found out that the same issue was happening anyway I went and moved the GPU around no change. Finally I pulled the whole Board back out and checked my standoffs. Oops.









~Ceadder









wow i cant believe loose standoffs did that

what tool is there that can screw in standoffs?
I would like to tighten mine


----------



## jojoman

So, it seems I'm in the club too









Nice mobo: I just bought it to replace a (dead) M2N32-Sli Deluxe, and I installed it alongside an X6 1055T. So far, I only had a couple of hours to test the system, but I'm quite happy with it. Or almost happy, to be honest









The only issue, in these few hours of test, is in fact the temperature. In other words, I can't say for sure if I'm affected by the NB problem that some CHIV evidenced.

Room temperature is very high during these days (about 35C), and when I power up the rig the BIOS tells me that temps of the NB are in the high '30s, low '40s. Nonetheless, after a few minutes, idle temps of the NB stabilyze at about 51-53C, remaining pretty still. Idle CPU runs at 43-46C (with an H50), mobo at 34-35C and SB at about 43-46c.

I tried to stress the system by running Prime95 for an hour, and my CPU reached 56C, mobo 38C, SB 49 and NB 59 (!!). Ambient temperature of the room always about 35C.

I tried to turn on an air conditioner I have in another room, and, though the ambient temperature of the room the PC resides into didn't beneficiate so much from that (temperature lowering only to 32C), the CPU (under Prime95 load) lowered to 51C, the mobo to 30, the SB to 42 and the NB to 52 (and they were probably continuing to lower, but I can't know for sure 'cause I had to turn off and come back to the office).

I have an old case, with no side fan. Only back fans for exhaust (push/pull) and one for the intake (going to take another one to insert in the 5.25 bays). My videocard is an (old) 8800GTS 320MB, that becomes hot like hell (on my former rig, it reached even 100C under load, while it's about 65C in idle), and is near the NB (I thought about moving the videocard to the PCI-E slot #2, but I dunno if it could change something).

Do you think my CHIV has NB issues or maybe is only that I've high temps in the room?










P.S.: the wires are arranged more cleanly now in the case than they were when I took the photo.


----------



## curlysir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jojoman* 
So, it seems I'm in the club too









The only issue, in these few hours of test, is in fact the temperature. In other words, I can't say for sure if I'm affected by the NB problem that some CHIV evidenced.

Room temperature is very high during these days (about 35C), and when I power up the rig the BIOS tells me that temps of the NB are in the high '30s, low '40s. Nonetheless, after a few minutes, idle temps of the NB stabilyze at about 51-53C, remaining pretty still. Idle CPU runs at 43-46C (with an H50), mobo at 34-35C and SB at about 43-46c.

I tried to stress the system by running Prime95 for an hour, and my CPU reached 56C, mobo 38C, SB 49 and NB 59 (!!). Ambient temperature of the room always about 35C.

I tried to turn on an air conditioner I have in another room, and, though the ambient temperature of the room the PC resides into didn't beneficiate so much from that (temperature lowering only to 32C), the CPU (under Prime95 load) lowered to 51C, the mobo to 30, the SB to 42 and the NB to 52 (and they were probably continuing to lower, but I can't know for sure 'cause I had to turn off and come back to the office).

I have an old case, with no side fan. Only back fans for exhaust (push/pull) and one for the intake (going to take another one to insert in the 5.25 bays). My videocard is an (old) 8800GTS 320MB, that becomes hot like hell (on my former rig, it reached even 100C under load, while it's about 65C in idle), and is near the NB (I thought about moving the videocard to the PCI-E slot #2, but I dunno if it could change something).

Do you think my CHIV has NB issues or maybe is only that I've high temps in the room?

P.S.: the wires are arranged more cleanly now in the case than they were when I took the photo.


For your ambient your temperatures are good. Until your lower the ambient I don't think your are going to do much better.


----------



## ny_driver

make sure you are looking at the "CPU" temp and not the "core" temps. You will likely see a big difference between the two.

Right now I am about to extend my radiator hoses a couple feet, so that I can hang the radiator right on the A/C. I'll let you know how much cooler it gets.


----------



## off1ine

I agree, those temps seem average for this board jojoman.
If you're looking to add a intake fan THIS or THIS may be an option, they come in 2 or 3 bay configurations. I use a lian li 2 bay but it's only an 80mm fan in it. And welcome to the club!

Glad to hear you got your rig up and running Ceadderman!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jojoman* 
So, it seems I'm in the club too









Nice mobo: I just bought it to replace a (dead) M2N32-Sli Deluxe, and I installed it alongside an X6 1055T. So far, I only had a couple of hours to test the system, but I'm quite happy with it. Or almost happy, to be honest









The only issue, in these few hours of test, is in fact the temperature. In other words, I can't say for sure if I'm affected by the NB problem that some CHIV evidenced.

Room temperature is very high during these days (about 35C), and when I power up the rig the BIOS tells me that temps of the NB are in the high '30s, low '40s. Nonetheless, after a few minutes, idle temps of the NB stabilyze at about 51-53C, remaining pretty still. Idle CPU runs at 43-46C (with an H50), mobo at 34-35C and SB at about 43-46c.

I tried to stress the system by running Prime95 for an hour, and my CPU reached 56C, mobo 38C, SB 49 and NB 59 (!!). Ambient temperature of the room always about 35C.

I tried to turn on an air conditioner I have in another room, and, though the ambient temperature of the room the PC resides into didn't beneficiate so much from that (temperature lowering only to 32C), the CPU (under Prime95 load) lowered to 51C, the mobo to 30, the SB to 42 and the NB to 52 (and they were probably continuing to lower, but I can't know for sure 'cause I had to turn off and come back to the office).

I have an old case, with no side fan. Only back fans for exhaust (push/pull) and one for the intake (going to take another one to insert in the 5.25 bays). My videocard is an (old) 8800GTS 320MB, that becomes hot like hell (on my former rig, it reached even 100C under load, while it's about 65C in idle), and is near the NB (I thought about moving the videocard to the PCI-E slot #2, but I dunno if it could change something).

Do you think my CHIV has NB issues or maybe is only that I've high temps in the room?










P.S.: the wires are arranged more cleanly now in the case than they were when I took the photo.

is there any specific reason that you mounted the h50 cpu block with the logo upside down ? ?


----------



## ny_driver

EDIT: I edited so much I don't even know what is and isn't.

OK here are before and after pictures. CPU and both GPUs are idling below ambient right now which is about 30-35c. 25c on the cpu and the gpus are 27 and 25c.

It's gotta be the hottest day of the year. Even with it this hot in here it only hit 51c during Intel Burn Test/MAX.







probably no more than 45c or less in the morning. This morning I ran IBT and only hit 47c with the setup in the first picture. Here is a picture of the IBT test results and temps.

EDIT: I haven't decided how to affix it to the A/C yet. In the winter I will stick the radiator right out that window with a little bit longer hoses.









EDIT added a picture of the ridiculously high idle temps.


----------



## Ceadderman

@GoD...I tightened them back up with a 3/16 socket screwdriver. Did the trick. I was never so happy with a system booting up as I was at that moment.









@jojoman... I'm in agreement with everyone else, that for your ambient temp you have a pretty reasonable temp. You could probably get it lower if you separate the heatsinks and clean out the TIM impressions that the NB/SB left behind. But it's not necessary unless your ambient temp goes down and you don't see much of a change as a result.

You may want to get one or two high flow fans like Delta, Yate Loon, Ultra Kaze, but that's up to you and what fans you replace with them as well.

Have you tried a Push/Pull setup on your H50? And are you running that Intake or Exhaust? If you're running Intake you may be dumping the exhaust from your GPU right back into the case and not really cooling your Rad and wicking heat from the CPU as well as you could.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jojoman*


So, it seems I'm in the club too









Nice mobo: I just bought it to replace a (dead) M2N32-Sli Deluxe, and I installed it alongside an X6 1055T. So far, I only had a couple of hours to test the system, but I'm quite happy with it. Or almost happy, to be honest









The only issue, in these few hours of test, is in fact the temperature. In other words, I can't say for sure if I'm affected by the NB problem that some CHIV evidenced.

Room temperature is very high during these days (about 35C), and when I power up the rig the BIOS tells me that temps of the NB are in the high '30s, low '40s. Nonetheless, after a few minutes, idle temps of the NB stabilyze at about 51-53C, remaining pretty still. Idle CPU runs at 43-46C (with an H50), mobo at 34-35C and SB at about 43-46c.

I tried to stress the system by running Prime95 for an hour, and my CPU reached 56C, mobo 38C, SB 49 and NB 59 (!!). Ambient temperature of the room always about 35C.

I tried to turn on an air conditioner I have in another room, and, though the ambient temperature of the room the PC resides into didn't beneficiate so much from that (temperature lowering only to 32C), the CPU (under Prime95 load) lowered to 51C, the mobo to 30, the SB to 42 and the NB to 52 (and they were probably continuing to lower, but I can't know for sure 'cause I had to turn off and come back to the office).

I have an old case, with no side fan. Only back fans for exhaust (push/pull) and one for the intake (going to take another one to insert in the 5.25 bays). My videocard is an (old) 8800GTS 320MB, that becomes hot like hell (on my former rig, it reached even 100C under load, while it's about 65C in idle), and is near the NB (I thought about moving the videocard to the PCI-E slot #2, but I dunno if it could change something).

Do you think my CHIV has NB issues or maybe is only that I've high temps in the room?










P.S.: the wires are arranged more cleanly now in the case than they were when I took the photo.


----------



## hata28

hey all experts here!

I am getting this mobo with this Phenom II X6 1055T,
Do I need to flash the BIOS b4 it's can POST!


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm that would be a big nagatory. You wouldn't be able to flash the BIOS if you can't Post. Trust me I have a TON of experience with not being able to Post.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hata28*


hey all experts here!

I am getting this mobo with this Phenom II X6 1055T,
Do I need to flash the BIOS b4 it's can POST!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hata28*


hey all experts here!

I am getting this mobo with this Phenom II X6 1055T,
Do I need to flash the BIOS b4 it's can POST!


I don't believe so, I think the 890 chipset was made for these. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jojoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
is there any specific reason that you mounted the h50 cpu block with the logo upside down ? ?

Yeah, I did that on purpose, because the tubes were too long for my config and I want them not to stay too close to the videocard.

@Ceadderman: actually the H50 is in exhaust mode, because the intake one made my rig to become quite hotter, since the front fan is too far away to exhaust the system (in fact, I now reverted it as front intake) and since - you guessed right - the fans took the hot air blowing out from the vga.

I use push/pull technique, but with the Corsair stock fan and a Thermaltake spare one. Looking forward to change them, and to buy an intake 5.25 bay with fan, together with (another) slot cooler, as added rear exhaust (or intake, being really near the northbridge.

Tonight I stressed the rig (room 30C): better results and the NB stayed at 54C load. By activating Cool'n'quiet, it lowered to 49C idle, and when I raised the GPU fan to 90%, it went to 45C idle.

Thank you all for the help.

@hata28: my 1055T ran out of the box, and I had no probs POSTing (original bios 05xx, now I upgraded to the 0905).


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I don't believe so, I think the 890 chipset was made for these. I could be wrong though.

No you are right. The 800 series is X6 ready.

And as Ceadder said, you can't flash the bios if you can't post. In order to flash it, you have to be able to post.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm back up and running on the new MoBo...

Not sure which is which on CPUID but after removing the HS and cleaning off the stock TIM and applying slightly less than last time I'm posting @ Idle/minor load...

TMPIN0 32c
TMPIN1 36c

I'd say that's an improvement over the 49c that I was posting on the other MoBo. Oh and my ambient temp is 70F.









~Ceadder


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well I'm back up and running on the new MoBo...

Not sure which is which on CPUID but after removing the HS and cleaning off the stock TIM and applying slightly less than last time I'm posting @ Idle/minor load...

TMPIN0 32c
TMPIN1 36c

I'd say that's an improvement over the 49c that I was posting on the other MoBo. Oh and my ambient temp is 70F.









~Ceadder










wow , i idle at 59







i didnt even want to go further ( after post ) waiting for the ocz freeze to come


----------



## logic_life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logic_life* 
hello all.. hope to be able to join in the fun! heres my setup..



















apologies for the crappy pics.. thanks!

finally managed to fix the pic links..


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *logic_life*


finally managed to fix the pic links..


is your graphics card at the 3rd slot?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
wow , i idle at 59







i didnt even want to go further ( after post ) waiting for the ocz freeze to come

Wow! that is a terrible idle! I won't even hit 50 C at full load. Idle is 38 C.


----------



## KGeorgeG7

Hey mates, i want to buy that motherboard. But there are some things that make me think.

Well first of all: There is NO pci-x 4x or 1x and only 1 pci (if you count 2 slots for the graphics card)

Secondly, what is the point of 4 (!!!!!!) pciex for graphics card!?!? I mean we all have 1 card or crossfire with 2 cards. I don't think that many of you need the 3rd and the 4th...

So i really want to buy a 890fx motherboard but all of them don't have many slots for expansion. :/

If there is any 890fx motherboard that can meet my creteria please help!


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGeorgeG7*


Hey mates, i want to buy that motherboard. But there are some things that make me think.

Well first of all: There is NO pci-x 4x or 1x and only 1 pci (if you count 2 slots for the graphics card)

Secondly, what is the point of 4 (!!!!!!) pciex for graphics card!?!? I mean we all have 1 card or crossfire with 2 cards. I don't think that many of you need the 3rd and the 4th...

So i really want to buy a 890fx motherboard but all of them don't have many slots for expansion. :/

If there is any 890fx motherboard that can meet my creteria please help!


Eh, you can fit any x1, x4 or x8 cards into any x16 slot...


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGeorgeG7*


Hey mates, i want to buy that motherboard. But there are some things that make me think.

Well first of all: There is NO pci-x 4x or 1x and only 1 pci (if you count 2 slots for the graphics card)

Secondly, what is the point of 4 (!!!!!!) pciex for graphics card!?!? I mean we all have 1 card or crossfire with 2 cards. I don't think that many of you need the 3rd and the 4th...

So i really want to buy a 890fx motherboard but all of them don't have many slots for expansion. :/

If there is any 890fx motherboard that can meet my creteria please help!


running crossfire you will be left with 
one pci and one pci-e which is backwards compatible with the slower speeds of 1,4, and 8x ones, it'll just be limited with the 1,4,or 8x speeds

if you do use dual slot cards, you wouldn't be able to run quadfire unless you get a riser card you can run tri fire but you then dont have the pci slot

we lost a slot due to the fact nb heatsink i think


----------



## logic_life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is your graphics card at the 3rd slot?

yup.. its on d 3rd slot..


----------



## ny_driver

The 3rd slot is only 8x....the 1st and 5th slots overall, or 1st and 3rd RED slots are 16x.


----------



## KGeorgeG7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Eh, you can fit any x1, x4 or x8 cards into any x16 slot...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
running crossfire you will be left with
one pci and one pci-e which is backwards compatible with the slower speeds of 1,4, and 8x ones, it'll just be limited with the 1,4,or 8x speeds


Oh thank you guys, i have never figured it out that pci-X x16 can work like that!!


----------



## logic_life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
The 3rd slot is only 8x....the 1st and 5th slots overall, or 1st and 3rd RED slots are 16x.

sorry for not being clear.. yup! its on the 3rd red slot!


----------



## ny_driver

not in the picture


----------



## logic_life

erm.. the card on the 1st PCI slot is the sound card.. below it is another PCIE slot (which is 8x) and then another PCI slot, then the PCIE slot which my GPU is in (16x as stated on the board).. will try to take a clearer pic! sorry!


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
hey all experts here!

I am getting this mobo with this Phenom II X6 1055T,
Do I need to flash the BIOS b4 it's can POST!

As per the Asus website you are good.

http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusuppor...roduct=1&os=30


----------



## Ceadderman

Soundcard in the 1st slot?









I'm not sure I understand the reasoning behind that.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *logic_life* 
erm.. the card on the 1st PCI slot is the sound card.. below it is another PCIE slot (which is 8x) and then another PCI slot, then the PCIE slot which my GPU is in (16x as stated on the board).. will try to take a clearer pic! sorry!


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Soundcard in the 1st slot?









I'm not sure I understand the reasoning behind that.









~Ceadder









It looks like he needed clearance for the WC tubes. Moving the GPU lower gave said clearance.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Can anyone confirm if a dedicated physx card works with this mobo?

I read the Lucia thing messes up with physx. My gt240 isn't recognized but I think the card is dead.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Soundcard in the 1st slot?









I'm not sure I understand the reasoning behind that.









~Ceadder









1st legacy PCI. Not 1st PCI-E.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh see now THAT makes sense.









Thanks for clearing that up Squirrel.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
1st legacy PCI. Not 1st PCI-E.


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone running the H50 and the CHIV besides me? I need to find out how to up my RPM at Chassis 2. It's showing 895 RPM in PC Probe II. That can't be correct but I bumped it up to 4000 rpm and it still won't increase the speed. I believe I set it to Iggy in BIOS since that was _supposed_ to allow the connected system to run @ 100%. But when I looked at PCP II it showed < 900rpm.









~Ceadder


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anyone running the H50 and the CHIV besides me? I need to find out how to up my RPM at Chassis 2. It's showing 895 RPM in PC Probe II. That can't be correct but I bumped it up to 4000 rpm and it still won't increase the speed. I believe I set it to Iggy in BIOS since that was _supposed_ to allow the connected system to run @ 100%. But when I looked at PCP II it showed < 900rpm.









~Ceadder










cant you compare it with other fans ? noise levels i mean to see if its showing wrong

edit : change to cool and quiet ?


----------



## supra_rz

hey Ceadderman how you achieved that latencies at only 1.6 v on ram ?


----------



## Ceadderman

I did it on just over 1.5v actually.









Right now I'm running stock timings of 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5v, I tried going back to that since I've tightened my standoffs and no dice. I think that the standoffs had something to do with those timings as the standoffs I have zero resistance. I always thought they were nonconductive since they were brass colored and since brass is nonconductive. Or at least reasonably low depending on the alloy content. So twas a learning experience for me.

Btw I was speaking of the connector where my Pump is plugged in. Corsair says it has to be at 100% operating speed. I set my speed pretty close to spec via PC Probe II. Ummm if I had fallen asleep at my 932, I would have had a coronary when this damn voltage alarm went off. I'm currently at the work table wearing my earplugs. Lets just say I jumped about 10 feet in the air when the alarm went off at full volume over my Inkz.







If I had my speakers plugged in I bet the neighbors would have really loved me.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


hey Ceadderman how you achieved that latencies at only 1.6 v on ram ?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I did it on just over 1.5v actually.









Right now I'm running stock timings of 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5v, I tried going back to that since I've tightened my standoffs and no dice. I think that the standoffs had something to do with those timings as the standoffs I have zero resistance. I always thought they were nonconductive since they were brass colored and since brass is nonconductive. Or at least reasonably low depending on the alloy content. So twas a learning experience for me.

Btw I was speaking of the connector where my Pump is plugged in. Corsair says it has to be at 100% operating speed. I set my speed pretty close to spec via PC Probe II. Ummm if I had fallen asleep at my 932, I would have had a coronary when this damn voltage alarm went off. I'm currently at the work table wearing my earplugs. Lets just say I jumped about 10 feet in the air when the alarm went off at full volume over my Inkz.







If I had my speakers plugged in I bet the neighbors would have really loved me.









~Ceadder









@ 1333 ?
hahaha i will take it as an advice when i get my h50


----------



## Ceadderman

1333 is stock. AMD standard frequency.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
@ 1333 ?
hahaha i will take it as an advice when i get my h50


----------



## supra_rz

got a problem with sound . where is the control panel etc ? i think i am in 2.1 right now . where can i change that ?


----------



## Ceadderman

What kind of problem? Did you load your X-Fi drivers from the installation disc?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
got a problem with sound . where is the control panel etc ? i think i am in 2.1 right now . where can i change that ?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What kind of problem? Did you load your X-Fi drivers from the installation disc?









~Ceadder










no i did from the site . i cant find the control panel , how is it called?


----------



## billy z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I did it on just over 1.5v actually.









Right now I'm running stock timings of 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5v, I tried going back to that since I've tightened my standoffs and no dice. I think that the standoffs had something to do with those timings as the standoffs I have zero resistance. I always thought they were nonconductive since they were brass colored and since brass is nonconductive. Or at least reasonably low depending on the alloy content. So twas a learning experience for me.

~Ceadder









Brass is Conductive. there are many different brass alloys. they are copper and Zinc , from 5% zinc to 39% zinc.
The stand off may have been a ground for that part of the circuit. Or provided a shield circuit, which would have reduced interference.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
I'm contemplating moving the OCZ FLEX EX to the Intel system, 4x2 GB's, & picking up some new RAM for the CFIV. How about this set?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231336


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I have them and they run great









What timings are you running? The claimed timings are 6-9-6-24-2T, but reviews said that they'd be much faster if the tRCD of "9" could be lowered. They weren't able to lower the "9".


----------



## [email protected]'D

FC EK Block is here


----------



## SpaceCowboy

What date was that sent out?


----------



## godofdeath

ooooooo purrttyyyy


----------



## hata28

I just got this board, hooked up and powered -on

Bad BIOS checksum. Starting BIOS Recovery......

What should I do?

Ordered this from Amazon, so the BIOS is corrupted for a brand NEW board or maybe Amazon sent me a returned board!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
What date was that sent out?

Friday last week i think, but it was sent from slovenia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
ooooooo purrttyyyy

Ty


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmmm...









Well you could flash the BIOS with 0905 from a Flash drive and see if that fixes the problem.

You'll find a link to 0905 either on this page, or the previous page.

Hope that works out for you.









~Ceadder









P.S. Looks like I gotta save up my pennies for that Sexxy Smexxy EK block that was posted above. Only wish it came with the acrylic where the flashy flashy is. Red acrylic would be sweet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I just got this board, hooked up and powered -on

Bad BIOS checksum. Starting BIOS Recovery......

What should I do?

Ordered this from Amazon, so the BIOS is corrupted for a brand NEW board or maybe Amazon sent me a returned board!


----------



## Tribulex

um, is the extreme board available? I searched google and couldnt find any useful infos.


----------



## bcountry

Found another place that sells NB/SB Water Blocks for the Crosshair IV, going to buy one at some point to get my NB temps down, just dont know what water cooling kit I'm going to use for whatever block i get. I really need one that's fully external, I've got the Antec Nine Hundred SE case and I am already using the Corsair H50 cooler for my 965 BE proccessor and there just isnt any room in this case for another radiator and pump and reservoir. Anyone have any suggestions on a good fully external water cooling kit that wont break the bank?

I have 2 MSI 5770 Hawks but I can run only 1 cause when I put the second card in my NB temp goes out the roof at around 68c or 69c and thats at idle and on stock settings, no telling what would happen if i tried to game with both vid cards installed, My NB temp idles at 57c degrees with just one card installed so i really need a water block.

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_...ightcover.html

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_...---Nickel.html


----------



## ranger1

Has anyone noticed that ASUS has removed all reference to their 890fx boards from there websites? Whats the deal, have they finally realized that their latest products have issues?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ranger1* 
Has anyone noticed that ASUS has removed all reference to their 890fx boards from there websites? Whats the deal, have they finally realized that their latest products have issues?

it's there mobo -> am3 -> 890fx


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
it's there mobo -> am3 -> 890fx

I think he means that it's not possible to actually look them up. And that's not a new issue, it's been around for ages. The Asus website has always sucked and always will.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I just got this board, hooked up and powered -on

Bad BIOS checksum. Starting BIOS Recovery......

What should I do?

Ordered this from Amazon, so the BIOS is corrupted for a brand NEW board or maybe Amazon sent me a returned board!

Clear CMOS. Then flash to 905.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
um, is the extreme board available? I searched google and couldnt find any useful infos.

nope it isn't
you should just search newegg everyday until it is out


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
nope it isn't
you should just search newegg everyday until it is out

This haha


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Friday last week i think, but it was sent from slovenia

Ty

That's when I believe mine was sent out. It must have been the same shipment. Hopefully it's here sometime late next week.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
I think he means that it's not possible to actually look them up. And that's not a new issue, it's been around for ages. The Asus website has always sucked and always will.

ooo
it's because they use that stupid web design thing i think, but amd stuff is always left out regardless aka rog website


----------



## hata28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I just got this board, hooked up and powered -on

Bad BIOS checksum. Starting BIOS Recovery......

What should I do?

Ordered this from Amazon, so the BIOS is corrupted for a brand NEW board or maybe Amazon sent me a returned board!

I found the issue....One of my module is bad....I forgot I should have installed one module first.

I have the 1055T and these memory
OCZ Flex II 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3FXT1600LV4GK

Shall stick to these memory or order some others ?
Any suggestions?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I found the issue....One of my module is bad....I forgot I should have installed one module first.

I have the 1055T and these memory
OCZ Flex II 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3FXT1600LV4GK

Shall stick to these memory or order some others ?
Any suggestions?

rma or return it?
if you are looking for NEW ones get something like the mushkin redline


----------



## hata28

I can returned for refund, one of the module DOA!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I can returned for refund, one of the module DOA!

then get something like the mushkin redlines
i heard they were good with this board
i think it costs about 140 for 2x2gb sticks


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
I really need one that's fully external, I've got the Antec Nine Hundred SE case and I am already using the Corsair H50 cooler for my 965 BE proccessor and there just isnt any room in this case for another radiator and pump and reservoir. Anyone have any suggestions on a good fully external water cooling kit that wont break the bank?

Look at the case on the right side of the image. It'll give you an idea of what could be done.










I started with a Swiftech H20-220 kit, but the pump/water block started to leak. I then decided the plastic cage holding the radiator to the back of the 900 had to go when it started to bow. I purchased aluminum brackets to mount it after that. If you buy one of their radiators with the built in reservoir you can eliminate trying to find a place for one inside the case. The MCP350 or 355 pump with an aftermarket top flow well, & are compact.


----------



## ranger1

I am sure its been removed because I have referenced that material when i got my board. They had listed the Asus boards and the ROG IV. Everywhere in Australia you cannot get the ASUS 890fx and the ROGS. Maybe an oversight on their but on the Australian and International site 890fx is gone.


----------



## bcountry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Look at the case on the right side of the image. It'll give you an idea of what could be done.










I started with a Swiftech H20-220 kit, but the pump/water block started to leak. I then decided the plastic cage holding the radiator to the back of the 900 had to go when it started to bow. I purchased aluminum brackets to mount it after that. If you buy one of their radiators with the built in reservoir you can eliminate trying to find a place for one inside the case. The MCP350 or 355 pump with an aftermarket top flow well, & are compact.


Thanks SpaceCowboy for the suggestions will look into that for sure


----------



## Ceadderman

Try pulling up the MoBo and checking your standoffs. I was having similar issues with mine and after I made absolutely certain that every standoff was tight to the MoBo tray and hooked everything back up, the issue corrected itself. If you're still having issues it may not support your RAM.

If price is not a big issue then I suggest the Dominators. I have the AMD Edition 1333 set and they are the bomb.But hold off the RMA/Refund until you've exhausted all possibilities. Wish I had. I would have saved $11.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hata28*


I can returned for refund, one of the module DOA!


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
Found another place that sells NB/SB Water Blocks for the Crosshair IV, going to buy one at some point to get my NB temps down, just dont know what water cooling kit I'm going to use for whatever block i get. I really need one that's fully external, I've got the Antec Nine Hundred SE case and I am already using the Corsair H50 cooler for my 965 BE proccessor and there just isnt any room in this case for another radiator and pump and reservoir. Anyone have any suggestions on a good fully external water cooling kit that wont break the bank?

Don't bother with kits, get a custom loop instead.


----------



## hata28

Thanks for the suggestion!
Also, I am trying to install Windows 7 x64 on RAID0 Intel SSD. After loading the drivers on the setup and created new drive. Windows 7 cannot continue. I know it's the missing system drive (100MB). I guess this is the issue of this Chipset. Anyone have any ideas how to do it!


----------



## demonsblood

Hey guys, my NB and SB sit at 56C and 47C at idle. I want to reseat it and use my AS5 instead of the thermal pad. Is this possible? and what can I use to file down the standoffs?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


Hey guys, my NB and SB sit at 56C and 47C at idle. I want to reseat it and use my AS5 instead of the thermal pad. Is this possible? and what can I use to file down the standoffs?


if they are uneven use some sand paper or a filing stick, make sure they are flat and same length

use something else besides AS5


----------



## Ceadderman

Also keep in mind that AS5 has a 200 hour burn-in time.









~Ceadder


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenkis15* 
Whats better LN2 or MX3 also where can I get either?

LN2 is good to about -196ÂºC


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Thanks for the suggestion!
Also, I am trying to install Windows 7 x64 on RAID0 Intel SSD. After loading the drivers on the setup and created new drive. Windows 7 cannot continue. I know it's the missing system drive (100MB). I guess this is the issue of this Chipset. Anyone have any ideas how to do it!

Did you create an array, Ctrl + F, in the RAID BIOS? The other things you need to do is set the SATA controller to RAID, & also in the boot menu set it to boot the array first. That's if there is another HD or more present.


----------



## supra_rz

hey guys anyone know where is the control panel for the on board sound card ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Which OS are you running?

I'm currently running Win7. To access this after I have installed X-Fi from the included disc, I then go to Start Menu/All Programs/Creative/ Sound Blaster X-Fi MB. And there you have it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


hey guys anyone know where is the control panel for the on board sound card ?


----------



## Napophis

hey guys, im going to be watercooling my sig rig and was wondering what block i could use for the nb/sb, prefer an EK one. i looked on the PPC site and all they carry is a crosshair 3 block...


----------



## billy z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I found the issue....One of my module is bad....I forgot I should have installed one module first.

I have the 1055T and these memory
OCZ Flex II 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3FXT1600LV4GK

Shall stick to these memory or order some others ?
Any suggestions?

Even though I don't have this board, I did buy one for my son and have been helping him get it tuned upped, thanks to this forum.
He installed the Mushkin Redlines and then ran memtest86, all good.
These: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226076
But today I would recommend this set : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...123&Tpk=996826

He will try to get tighter timings than stock cl8, but has not had the the time too. We are shooting for 7-7-7-20,1T. like I get with my Dominators.

He used a file to file down the NB standoffs and also reused the factory TIM, as it was still in good shape.I would have applied new. He did have some issues , but after flashing bios 905 all is good.

He tried the OC button and it took his 955 be c2 up to 3.75ghz. he does run a V8 cooler in a Storm Scout . He has not tried real OCing yet.

He does have one complaint. the lights on the MOBO, can these be turned off?


----------



## hata28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Did you create an array, Ctrl + F, in the RAID BIOS? The other things you need to do is set the SATA controller to RAID, & also in the boot menu set it to boot the array first. That's if there is another HD or more present.

Yes, I did that ......and I updated the latest BIOS 0905.
Well, I saw it created a logical Drive on the RAID BIOS. So, I figure out that I installed the OS on another SSD and clone to the RAID0. Finally got it loaded. Seem to be a pain to install Windows 7 for raid0. Now I have to figure what memory to replace. OCZ flex II seem to be working OK with 1 stick. I know I need at least 4GB if not more. If I use OCZ flex II , I can't install more than 2 Sticks!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Which OS are you running?

I'm currently running Win7. To access this after I have installed X-Fi from the included disc, I then go to Start Menu/All Programs/Creative/ Sound Blaster X-Fi MB. And there you have it.









~Ceadder










win7 ultimate 64 bit . when i do this i get this error







:


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


win7 ultimate 64 bit . when i do this i get this error







:











Lolz, I had the same error yesterday with my Hometheater HD when trying to open the console. I had to uninstall the device and then reinstall it. Worked fine after that.


----------



## hata28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy z*


Even though I don't have this board, I did buy one for my son and have been helping him get it tuned upped, thanks to this forum. 
He installed the Mushkin Redlines and then ran memtest86, all good. 
These: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226076
But today I would recommend this set : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...123&Tpk=996826

He will try to get tighter timings than stock cl8, but has not had the the time too. We are shooting for 7-7-7-20,1T. like I get with my Dominators.

He used a file to file down the NB standoffs and also reused the factory TIM, as it was still in good shape.I would have applied new. He did have some issues , but after flashing bios 905 all is good.

He tried the OC button and it took his 955 be c2 up to 3.75ghz. he does run a V8 cooler in a Storm Scout . He has not tried real OCing yet.

He does have one complaint. the lights on the MOBO, can these be turned off?











Why need to file off the NB standoff ? It's doesn't sit properly. I noticed that one the screw was not properly screwed, so i did it.
I has been using Mushkin for all my built. I think I'll go for that!
BTW, just check the temp NB @ 45C and CPU @ 32 C ...this is stock thou.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Lolz, I had the same error yesterday with my Hometheater HD when trying to open the console. I had to uninstall the device and then reinstall it. Worked fine after that.

worked







thanks !!!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Seem to be a pain to install Windows 7 for raid0.

I initially had intended to install RAID 10, but one of my Raptors started to smoke. I installed RAID 0 just to test the MB while looking for another Raptor. It was an easy enough install for me. It might have been simply our choice in HD's that made the difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Now I have to figure what memory to replace. OCZ flex II seem to be working OK with 1 stick. I know I need at least 4GB if not more. If I use OCZ flex II , I can't install more than 2 Sticks!

It currently works fine for me with 2x2 GB's, though I'd like to pick up something that allows tighter timings.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Napophis* 
hey guys, im going to be watercooling my sig rig and was wondering what block i could use for the nb/sb, prefer an EK one. i looked on the PPC site and all they carry is a crosshair 3 block...

I never received a reply from EK or PPC's about when PPC's would have them in stock. The last question PPC's asked EK was if the WB left with their last shipment, or if it would be leaving with the next one. I saw on the EK website that it was available, then I noticed it was selling out fast, so I placed an order for it & a HF CPU block.

The only issue is that I don't know how fast it will get to the US from Slovenia. Does anybody have an idea about transit times?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy z* 

He does have one complaint. the lights on the MOBO, can these be turned off?










IIRC, it's in the BIOS somewhere.


----------



## billy z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
IIRC, it's in the BIOS somewhere.

I thought it should be. I told him to look in the bios, but he so busy with his Research project that he is not that focused on fine tuning things.

thanks,


----------



## billy z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Why need to file off the NB standoff ? It's doesn't sit properly. I noticed that one the screw was not properly screwed, so i did it.
I has been using Mushkin for all my built. I think I'll go for that!
BTW, just check the temp NB @ 45C and CPU @ 32 C ...this is stock thou.

From what I gather your temps sound good. He just wanted to be proactive when installing the CH4. Read back through this thread and you will see the issue with some boards having the NB standoff too high for good contact to the heatsink.


----------



## Seeing Red

My full cover water block should come in the mail soon. I'm going to try to oc with all stock heatsinks and switch over to water and see how big of a difference that makes. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Ceadderman

Heh heh. Nothing wrong with being proactive. I've done that with 2 Boards. The first one had average temp of 49c. This one after I got the TIM replaced averaged just above 40c. Right now with the AC on with an ambient temp of roughly 72F(geez I need an indoor thermometer) I've got an ambient of 39c. If I was running colder I think it would be lower. The AC is blowing on the back side of my Case though so it's not Intaking.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy z* 
From what I gather your temps sound good. He just wanted to be proactive when installing the CH4. Read back through this thread and you will see the issue with some boards having the NB standoff too high for good contact to the heatsink.










Hey guys, I'm trying to reformat my XP drive. Problem is the system won't let me. I'm trying to short stroke it to match the newly reformatted Win 7 drive of 250 Gb/ 750 Gb. But when I go to Format the damn thing it lets me get as far as the initial and then stops me cold after clicking okay on the warning popup. I would RAID them if I could get the damn thing reformatted. Any suggestions?









~Ceadder


----------



## bcountry

I'm in the US and its so sad that no company over here makes computer parts anymore, got to order a water block from Eastern Europe, so sad.


----------



## Scorpion87

Ok, quick question guys.

How do i know if i have the Northbridge overheat problem ?? (and if i have how can i fox it, pith pics. pls)
The few times i went to the bios it sad about 60Â°C.
Also i cant read the NB temps with HardwareMonitor in win7 x64.
Meh. i cant even read the case-fans 1-3


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm I suggest installing PC Probe II from driver disc under "Utilities". That right there will give you what you're looking for regarding temps.

Heatsink has 6 screws on the back, separate it from the MoBo and look for a yellow patch on each station. The one directly under the CPU is your NB. Check these patches for indentations and check the Chips for yellow residue.

Okay now IF they aren't indented check to make sure that the NB standoffs were completely screwed in. If not you can undo the offending standoff(s) and reseat the heatsink. Don't run it. Give it a bit for the TIM to form around the chip and then pull the heatsink again. Perform the check again.

If this fails then pull one NB standoff and one SB standoff and compare them. If the NB is taller then you can file the standoff to roughly similar height. I would not file too much off as you would have to bend the heatsink tube to allow a level mounting. Actually about halfway between stock height and SB height is probably the way to go to avoid this.

Then remount and repeat step 1. If there is enough coverage, then you'll want to cut out the indented TIM leaving the untouched TIM alone. This will give you a form similar to how a concrete sidewalk is formed before the pour. Then you want to get a good TIM like Shin Etsu G751 or X23, AS3, MX2 or something with a 1 day burn in and apply maybe a 10th of a grain of rice to NB/SB locations. Nevermind the Mosfet pad as that don't do crappola. Then remount the Heatsinks and you should not have anymore heat issues with your NB.

I've done all the above except the filing of the standoffs. It's doubtful that you'll have to do this. But I posted how to approach it JiC.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scorpion87* 
Ok, quick question guys.

How do i know if i have the Northbridge overheat problem ?? (and if i have how can i fox it, pith pics. pls)
The few times i went to the bios it sad about 60Â°C.
Also i cant read the NB temps with HardwareMonitor in win7 x64.
Meh. i cant even read the case-fans 1-3


----------



## Scorpion87

Thank you Ceadder.

You are of great help to me









I have some spare 3 W/mK heatsink pads, AS5 and MX3 here, i think i'll go with the pads. In the next weeks i'm gonna take the CH4 out and do as you described.


----------



## Ceadderman

You're welcome. I love my Board and have no problems relaying how to deal with this issue. Have had 2 of these now and have to say that other than the placement of the performance buttons this thing has been pretty well thought out. Even with the NB issue.

But I pulled my heatsinks proactively on both of them and haven't had one temp issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion87*


Thank you Ceadder.

You are of great help to me









I have some spare 3 W/mK heatsink pads, AS5 and MX3 here, i think i'll go with the pads. In the next weeks i'm gonna take the CH4 out and do as you described.


----------



## Squirrel

Got my 470!














Here are some pics of my improved rig, changed the tubing from green to red, new ram+fan for the ram. Pic:










Don't mind the extra cable hanging on the left side of my rig, I had to use an extra one cause nvidia is unable to properly position the power sockets.

And here is how it looked before with a 5850:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post9585494


----------



## Phobos223

*HEY ALL!!! FROZENCPU.COM HAS THE FULL COVERAGE BLOCKS IN STOCK!! LOOKS LIKE THEY ONLY HAD 8 OF EM, AND I GOT ONE SO YOU ALL BETTER HURRY!!*

I'll post pics of the install to my work log the second that thing comes in the mail!


----------



## odin2free

So i finally got my build in will be taking pics of it looks sexy

but only problem im facing is it will not start up on first time boot up 
it flickers for a sec on the fans and the mobo lights but then it just sits there not booting ...
Any one know why?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


So i finally got my build in will be taking pics of it looks sexy

but only problem im facing is it will not start up on first time boot up 
it flickers for a sec on the fans and the mobo lights but then it just sits there not booting ...
Any one know why?


Do you see any kind of POST message at all? If not try another video card. Also make sure you have all the power connectors connected including the 8pin guy


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


but only problem im facing is it will not start up on first time boot up 
it flickers for a sec on the fans and the mobo lights but then it just sits there not booting ...
Any one know why?


try reseating ram, or 1 stick at a time
6GB? are you using 3 sticks? try it with 2

@Ceadderman- any luck with the HDD issues? Wish I could help, not very familiar with that format setup.
Doesn't W7 pro/ultimate have a virtual xp OS built into it?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


try reseating ram, or 1 stick at a time
6GB? are you using 3 sticks? try it with 2


^^^ Good call this very well could be it. Didnt even notice that. What config are you even using man, with 6GB of ram on this board??


----------



## hata28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 

It currently works fine for me with 2x2 GB's, though I'd like to pick up something that allows tighter timings.

Finally, got it work with the new set of Module of the OCZ flex II now 4GB !

How are these memory doing with OC? What is your setting?


----------



## odin2free

what i got:
850 W PSU Corsair
1090t CPU
Xfx 5770 Video
H50 Cooler corsair
Gskill Trident 1600 6 gigs
i havent been able to do anything
i did everything
The ram only used two made sure all connections were fitting
Everything
it just doesnt want to post at all
It only flikers LOL








at least there is some kind of power going to it lol
But i dont know im lost and its annoying im going to work on later tonight and see ill let you guys know what i come across :/


----------



## hata28

always install one module of RAM first for the first time. That's what happen to me. Then go to the BIOS to set the correct timing and DRAM voltage!


----------



## Koneko

I've just upgraded to a Crosshair IV. I was vaguely aware of the heat issue before I bought it, but I'm still pretty disappointed. There were 2 other boards that I'm considering - the ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB and the Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 - but neither of them *do it* for me like the Crosshair... so I'm considering pulling the heatsink.

My room is *really* toasty - I don't know how hot exactly - it's hot, but these temperatures still seem pretty crazy...

Idle:
- CPU: 41Â°C
- Motherboard: 44Â°C
- Northbridge: 56Â°C
- Southbridge: 49Â°C

Loaded (I was playing APB!)
- CPU: 47Â°C
- Motherboard: 49Â°C
- Northbridge: 64Â°C
- Southbridge: 56Â°C

Is this fairly typical sign that the heatsink is not... "ideally seated"? :S


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koneko* 
I've just upgraded to a Crosshair IV. I was vaguely aware of the heat issue before I bought it, but I'm still pretty disappointed. There were 2 other boards that I'm considering - the ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB and the Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 - but neither of them *do it* for me like the Crosshair... so I'm considering pulling the heatsink.

My room is *really* toasty - I don't know how hot exactly - it's hot, but these temperatures still seem pretty crazy...

Idle:
- CPU: 41Â°C
- Motherboard: 44Â°C
- Northbridge: 56Â°C
- Southbridge: 49Â°C

Loaded (I was playing APB!)
- CPU: 47Â°C
- Motherboard: 49Â°C
- Northbridge: 64Â°C
- Southbridge: 56Â°C

Is this fairly typical sign that the heatsink is not... "ideally seated"? :S

I dont know about others but those temps seem good compared, my temps are 75+, planning to redo the heatsink seating once GPU block arrives.


----------



## Koneko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
I dont know about others but those temps seem good compared, my temps are 75+, planning to redo the heatsink seating once GPU block arrives.

Yeah - a lot of the reports I've read are of ridiculous temperatures like that, which makes me wonder whether mine are fine, or simply "less severe"?

Afaik, my previous boards only ever reported CPU and Motherboard temperatures, and not the NB and SB specifically - so I don't know how typical these temperatures are...


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koneko* 
My room is *really* toasty - I don't know how hot exactly - it's hot, but these temperatures still seem pretty crazy...

Is this fairly typical sign that the heatsink is not... "ideally seated"? :S


It does seem warm, tho factors such as ambient temps and case airflow can have a direct impact on idle/load temps. If you have TIM on hand I'd say it'd be worth looking at NB/SB contact. There's some good pics a few pages back. FWIW probeII gave me temp warnings when my SB used to hit 55C...


----------



## Koneko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
It does seem warm, tho factors such as ambient temps and case airflow can have a direct impact on idle/load temps. If you have TIM on hand I'd say it'd be worth looking at NB/SB contact. There's some good pics a few pages back. FWIW probeII gave me temp warnings when my SB used to hit 55C...

Oh yes, had the Probe II temperature warning.









Kinda nervous about taking the board apart - don't want to crack any chips. I have some Arctic Silver somewhere, but I have no isopropanol to clean the old crap off right now. Might have to wait until next week.


----------



## Veranor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koneko* 
I've just upgraded to a Crosshair IV. I was vaguely aware of the heat issue before I bought it, but I'm still pretty disappointed. There were 2 other boards that I'm considering - the ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB and the Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 - but neither of them *do it* for me like the Crosshair... so I'm considering pulling the heatsink.

My room is *really* toasty - I don't know how hot exactly - it's hot, but these temperatures still seem pretty crazy...

Idle:
- CPU: 41Â°C
- Motherboard: 44Â°C
- Northbridge: 56Â°C
- Southbridge: 49Â°C

Loaded (I was playing APB!)
- CPU: 47Â°C
- Motherboard: 49Â°C
- Northbridge: 64Â°C
- Southbridge: 56Â°C

Is this fairly typical sign that the heatsink is not... "ideally seated"? :S

Borderline on NB.

Not seated properly.

Either grind the screw ends down or RMA. ASUS has unconditional RMAs in place for this. Do not RMA back to your reseller as I believe that later inventories have it fixed. Newegg, for example, could have a bunch of the heat mongers in warehouse.

Edit: Frys is about to run out. Let them. When they get more, and they will, they will be better.

ALSO, if they run out of formulas and the extreme is released, return your formula and they will replace with extreme.

Just watch...


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope no luck on the HDD issues. I have a spare 320gig drive though and have saved my XP files and my Win 7 files on it. I'm just considering going into the BIOS and changing it over to RAID and rebooting to see if that will allow me to re-install the OS to my shortstoked drive and attempt to mirror it with the unmodified drive. It may very well be Win7 that is the bane of my existance. I'm seriously considering scrapping the friggin thing and going back to XP. I've run into some pretty nit picky issues that this new OS is having. I can't get my freshly installed Game to fire up cause Win7 interferes with Steam's X-Ray feature. It blocks me when I try to reformat a Drive, that XP would never I'm having issues loading my GPU driver to the point that it hangs up on the Restart at the Desktop. Though I have finally gotten my pointer to work. Anyone want a POS 64bit OS real cheap? If this OS is better than Vista, I'm not seeing it.









@NB issues. You guys with these high temps should just bite the bullet grab some reasonable low burn-in TIM and fix it. Even if you intend to run the EK block. Because that new block is NEW, and as such with the NB heat issue you won't know when you'll be getting one. Don't take any chances and just fix it. I've done it twice now. It's easy peasy.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
@Ceadderman- any luck with the HDD issues? Wish I could help, not very familiar with that format setup.
Doesn't W7 pro/ultimate have a virtual xp OS built into it?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Finally, got it work with the new set of Module of the OCZ flex II now 4GB !

How are these memory doing with OC? What is your setting?

I'm not really going to do a lot with them because the new RAM will be here next week. I did notice that you can run it as 1T even though it says 2T on the label. The memory controller on the new CPU's must be much better than the old ones.

I did a little bit previously with them & the results I got were puzzling. They ran bench marks better at 1900 with 7-7-7-21-28- timings than 2000 because they wouldn't boot unless the timings were loosened to 8-x-x-x-x-x-x. I screwed up & forgot to check if the 7's were 1 or 2T, but it's something you should check when you do it. When I ran it at 1600 & 7's, 2T actually gave a better result. YMMV.


----------



## odin2free

so i got it up and running used only one stick of ram at two gigs and got it all set up
then i go to bios changed the settings and such for the ram so it can handle it and what not
then zap right above the ram a little chip just flashes
I laughed thinking what else could go wrong now
Bah

apparently the little chip that is above the dimm 3 slot on the crosshair 4 just split in half
Fyi i just got this friday everything
apparently im not allowed to actually build any more computers first time this has ever happen to me

Now IM wondering
it was hanging on and such the little chip where it split
i pushed it back together
(knowing that this might cause a problem)
But will it cause any problem if i try to put any more ram on it other then just one stick
im afraid that im going to wreck this board cuz i just got it all set up finally and this happens to me

BUT over all i love this design not bagging on it at all
looks amazing had all my neighbors tonight gauking at it lol case is huge to aso much room

SO ya any help would be awesome


----------



## Lemmy

I can't believe that Asus released these CrossHair IV Formula boards to the public with such a glaring fault, the problem may be easy to rectify, but only if you have the confidence (or previous experience) in removing a heatsink assembly. Personally I don't so wont be trying it. I do hope that Asus have at least aknowledged the problem and are addressing it!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I don't think it's a design flaw, but a manufacturing issue. The Chinese, the people the Japanese have outsourced the job to, are notorious for doing sloppy work & cutting corners. You'd think that they would have kept the jobs in Japan after witnessing what has become of the USA & the greedy people who put profit above a nations welfare.


----------



## Koneko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Veranor*


Borderline on NB.

Not seated properly.

Either grind the screw ends down or RMA. ASUS has unconditional RMAs in place for this. Do not RMA back to your reseller as I believe that later inventories have it fixed. Newegg, for example, could have a bunch of the heat mongers in warehouse.

Edit: Frys is about to run out. Let them. When they get more, and they will, they will be better.

ALSO, if they run out of formulas and the extreme is released, return your formula and they will replace with extreme.

Just watch...


I live in the UK. Last time I had to ship a board back to them directly, I had to send it somewhere in Europe - so it's a major pain in the ass.

I think it's a choice between "get a different board" or "fix it myself".


----------



## Koneko

Oh, it's a little cooler in here right now and I've got 54Â°C on the Northbridge and 47Â°C on the Southbridge. Still pretty hot when it's not actually doing anything.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do not pass go do not collect $200, RMA that sucker. You can't repair it and I don't know what it does but it seems like it could be a voltage drop or limiter of some sort. I just looked at mine...

You're speaking about this right?










That's not repairable w/o voiding the warranty. So it's best to let ASUS handle that mess. If you got it from newegg or some other reputable company with a limited buyer's warranty then I suggest you send it to them and let them deal with Asus. I would do that even with the NB issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


so i got it up and running used only one stick of ram at two gigs and got it all set up 
then i go to bios changed the settings and such for the ram so it can handle it and what not 
then zap right above the ram a little chip just flashes 
I laughed thinking what else could go wrong now 
Bah

apparently the little chip that is above the dimm 3 slot on the crosshair 4 just split in half 
Fyi i just got this friday everything 
apparently im not allowed to actually build any more computers first time this has ever happen to me

Now IM wondering 
it was hanging on and such the little chip where it split 
i pushed it back together 
(knowing that this might cause a problem)
But will it cause any problem if i try to put any more ram on it other then just one stick 
im afraid that im going to wreck this board cuz i just got it all set up finally and this happens to me

BUT over all i love this design not bagging on it at all 
looks amazing had all my neighbors tonight gauking at it lol case is huge to aso much room

SO ya any help would be awesome


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Has anyone in the USA received the EK chipset waterblock yet?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Do not pass go do not collect $200, RMA that sucker. You can't repair it and I don't know what it does but it seems like it could be a voltage drop or limiter of some sort. I just looked at mine...

You're speaking about this right?










That's not repairable w/o voiding the warranty. So it's best to let ASUS handle that mess. If you got it from newegg or some other reputable company with a limited buyer's warranty then I suggest you send it to them and let them deal with Asus. I would do that even with the NB issue.









~Ceadder










Ya its the number four chip 
i didnt have a camera last night to check it 
but dang man that sucks at least i have a weekend to mess around with it some what and then send it back monday









THank you though tons of help


----------



## godofdeath

Nb 51
Sb 45
Ambient 32

Temps good or bad?


----------



## godofdeath

woops double post

actually how the hell do you boot from disc

i think i have two options
one says asus something something asus is my dvd drive brand also
and the other says something about cdrom

so im confused
im trying to reinstall win7 and it keeps booting to the os on my hd
and i couldn't run my wipedrive cd also


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
Nb 51
Sb 45
*Ambient 32*

Temps good or bad?

bad lol


----------



## ny_driver

My NB/SB are idle @ 31/23c.....lol.....I am running the A/C since yesterday though.









I have an 80mm laying on top of NB blowing down....it knocks off ~2-3 more degrees.

I'm so glad I ditched the case.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
bad lol

guess ill go reseat it and stuff on friday maybe

how the hell do you boot from disc

i think i have two options
one says asus something something asus is my dvd drive brand also
and the other says something about cdrom

so im confused
im trying to reinstall win7 and it keeps booting to the os on my hd
and i couldn't run my wipedrive cd also


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how the hell do you boot from disc

i think i have two options
one says asus something something asus is my dvd drive brand also
and the other says something about cdrom

(

Ignore the cdrom one. Move the Asus DVD drive to the top of the boot list. Move the HD to the bottom of the list. You can change the order later once W7 is installed.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Ignore the cdrom one. Move the Asus DVD drive to the top of the boot list. Move the HD to the bottom of the list. You can change the order later once W7 is installed.

k thanks

what is that cd rom thing
i really wish there was a more in depth explanation of some things explained in the manual


----------



## SpaceCowboy

It's here!! Delivery took 8 days of transit, 10 overall if you count when I placed the order.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Both items out of the box.


----------



## off1ine

Sweet hardware, awaiting update!


----------



## godofdeath

ppics not working for me?


----------



## Elloquin

Add me please.


----------



## Koneko

Running air conditioner now. Room temperature is allegedly 23Â°C (down from 30Â°C, lol), but Northbridge is still 55Â°C and Southbridge is 47Â°C while IDLE.

This board is lame.

Phenom 965 at 40Â°C with stock cooler. Motherboard at 42Â°C.


----------



## wermad

hey guys, I just exchanged my MSI 890fx for the CHIV. I have to say its a real beauty







have not yet gotten a chance to explore oc w/ this board, still installing drivers. Please add me to the club, thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Congrats werm, you're gonna love this board. Are you going to water cool this one too or are you Air for the time being?









If you're air, might I suggest that separating the heatsinks and checking the TIM coverage is in order? If you have good enough coverage from the stock TIM then cut out the indented portions and replace that with some fresh Enthusiast TIM of minimal amounts. I've done it twice now and haven't had that NB temp rear its ugly little head.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


hey guys, I just exchanged my MSI 890fx for the CHIV. I have to say its a real beauty







have not yet gotten a chance to explore oc w/ this board, still installing drivers. Please add me to the club, thanks.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


guess ill go reseat it and stuff on friday maybe

how the hell do you boot from disc

i think i have two options
one says asus something something asus is my dvd drive brand also
and the other says something about cdrom

so im confused
im trying to reinstall win7 and it keeps booting to the os on my hd
and i couldn't run my wipedrive cd also










I meant the bolded part. 32 C ambients is extremely hot. Turn on your A/C.


----------



## wermad

nb and vreg are stock, bios had nb @ 48c, I just got done putting everything together so Ill redo the tim later







. Im using Artic Silver ceramique on the cpu block, idle is 20c, so Im planning on using that if a tim change is recommended. Ill try to unlcock the cores w/ this one, I had no luck w/ the MSI, only a stable oc to 4.0. I was ready to go w/ the Gigabyte 890fx UD7 but Frys had none and only one CHIV left, so I nabbed it







. The only thing going for the Gigabyte was the pcie x16 layout, I had reservations about the CHIV, but a little research and some pics w/ no stupid bar code stickers all over the board and the colors finally convinced me this was the right board for me. idle is couple of degrees higher, but I suspect its the new app of tim.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


I meant the bolded part. 32 C ambients is extremely hot. Turn on your A/C.


oo so no need to redo the nb/sb?
i would like to avoid work
and i dont mind the heat
hell i can just turn another fan to blow in my room

im el cheapo so yea...


----------



## Koneko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koneko* 
Running air conditioner now. Room temperature is allegedly 23Â°C (down from 30Â°C, lol), but *Northbridge is still 55Â°C and Southbridge is 47Â°C while IDLE*. Phenom 965 at 40Â°C with stock cooler. Motherboard at 42Â°C.

Gonna have a go at detaching the heatsink assembly next week. I have some Arctic Silver 5 and ArctiClean. Anything else I'll need for the job? I read something about thermal pads for the mosfets. Will Arctic Silver 5 do there too?

I know nothing!


----------



## Ceadderman

@GoD... You may not mind the heat but I think that your system does.







lol

@Koneko... AS5 will do. However keep in mind that it's a 200 hour TIM. So your temps will most likely not reflect your goal temp if you run your system for 8 straight days. I would suggest AS3 if you have it. Or even some Ceramique, since it's going under a heatsink. The less amount of burn time the better.

The Mosfets don't use anything. They are straight contact to the heatsink. Actually I think that it is just off the Mosfets and cool via heat convection. Allowing the Mosfets to cool themselves via a "Chimney" effect. Do not apply any type of TIM here as it could alter the performance negatively.









~Ceadder


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koneko* 
Gonna have a go at detaching the heatsink assembly next week. I have some Arctic Silver 5 and ArctiClean. Anything else I'll need for the job? I read something about thermal pads for the mosfets. Will Arctic Silver 5 do there too?

I know nothing!









Be very careful not to drip AS5 on your board as it is electrically conductive. OCZ Freeze is better and has no cure time, and it's non-conductive too.









Ceramique has only a 20 hour cure time IIRC. I didn't have good luck with it when I had air-cooling(could have just been the cooler), but am using it under my water-block and it works great.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
@GoD... You may not mind the heat but I think that your system does.







lol

~Ceadder









so no need to redo it
right ? rright ?

i might turn it on to see how it is with the AC on


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 









That does not look like an AM3 water block. It looks like an Intel to me. amirite?


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^That's an AM3 block friend. Intel mounts are more square. I guess it would help if the pic were rotated so the mounts are north and south instead of east and west though.







/^^^

See what your temps look like in a cooler environment first.









~Ceader









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
so no need to redo it
right ? rright ?

i might turn it on to see how it is with the AC on


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


That does not look like an AM3 water block. It looks like an Intel to me. amirite?


he probably have to change to this


----------



## Koneko

Thanks Ceadderman and ny_driver. I've only ever used AS3 and AS5 before... and only have AS5 here. Will order some Freeze if that'll do the job!

Anything else I need to know? What's the best way to scrape the old stuff off?


----------



## Darkcyde

oic


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koneko*


Thanks Ceadderman and ny_driver. I've only ever used AS3 and AS5 before... and only have AS5 here. Will order some Freeze if that'll do the job!

Anything else I need to know? What's the best way to scrape the old stuff off?


your nails really
i used a coffee filter + nails to get it off then cleaned it with the arctic clean a few times


----------



## Ceadderman

I used a Soldering tool. Not the Iron. I used a probe/ scraper to cut out the old TIM, because it's meant for PCBs' to limit any damage that could occur as a result of scraping. You could use a chisel bladed X-Acto tool as well. Either one will work, just remember to go easy on it cause the stock TIM is still relatively soft.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koneko*


Thanks Ceadderman and ny_driver. I've only ever used AS3 and AS5 before... and only have AS5 here. Will order some Freeze if that'll do the job!

Anything else I need to know? What's the best way to scrape the old stuff off?


----------



## Koneko

Cool. Freeze ordered. So unscrew assembly, check contact, clean stuff off, freeze on, screw back in place. I hope the standoffs aren't a problem. My temps aren't as awful as some I've read about, but they ain't good. Why did ASUS have to **** this board up?


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't blame Asus, blame the Chinese Goon Squad for taking a perfectly good MoBo and mucking it up.









This is what happens when you try to save a few bucks by moving your factories to cheap labor providing countries.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koneko*


Cool. Freeze ordered. So unscrew assembly, check contact, clean stuff off, freeze on, screw back in place. I hope the standoffs aren't a problem. My temps aren't as awful as some I've read about, but they ain't good. Why did ASUS have to **** this board up?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koneko*


Cool. Freeze ordered. So unscrew assembly, check contact, clean stuff off, freeze on, screw back in place. I hope the standoffs aren't a problem. My temps aren't as awful as some I've read about, but they ain't good. Why did ASUS have to **** this board up?










if it makes good contact or if you can provide us a pic you can reuse it like some people did


----------



## xquisit

Any idea on the release of the Extreme? Not in a rush just curious, because I would want a bulldozer as well when I'll be making this purchase + new memory/PSU.


----------



## ephemeral

Got the EK waterblock installed


----------



## ny_driver

Looks pretty nice man!

I can't wait to see what your NB/SB temps are now. Mine are 34/21 idle...NB never breaks 50. Ambient is ~22c.

Ohh and I just stuck the HS/heatpipe right back on after inspecting and seeing that there was contact all over.









91% isopropyl alcohol is fine. Use an old clean rag. Try not to scratch the surface scraping.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Can I please get added to the list


















Guys, got a question. What NB temps are you'll getting and what clocks/voltage on the NB?

I am at 2.6 GHz and 1.25v getting close to 50Âºc on the NB, doesn't this seem high?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Can I please get added to the list


















Guys, got a question. What NB temps are you'll getting and what clocks/voltage on the NB?

I am at 2.6 GHz and 1.25v getting close to 50Âºc on the NB, doesn't this seem high?

just use stock voltage for 2600 NB.1.2V will be fine.
and if your Ambient Temp is around 35'C or more..that NB temp should be fine


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
just use stock voltage for 2600 NB.1.2V will be fine.
and if your Ambient Temp is around 35'C or more..that NB temp should be fine

ambient is about 22Âºc right now. Here is a shot of PC probe, you have all my voltages and temps there.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
ambient is about 22Âºc right now. Here is a shot of PC probe, you have all my voltages and temps there.









thts kinda high..i have the same ambient..with u...3000NB 1.3V cpu/nb.
it nvr went more then 45'C


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
thts kinda high..i have the same ambient..with u...3000NB 1.3V cpu/nb.
it nvr went more then 45'C

yep, same thing I thought. Did you apply some new TIM on yours or something? I might look into removing the HS and applying some fresh TIM and see if that helps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
ambient is about 22Âºc right now. Here is a shot of PC probe, you have all my voltages and temps there.









If this is the temps after your pc has been on for atleast 15 minutes idle, then your fine with your NB and SB temps.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
yep, same thing I thought. Did you apply some new TIM on yours or something? I might look into removing the HS and applying some fresh TIM and see if that helps.

ya i did.. and filed off the hf screw holder so it makes full contact to my NB chip.
and apply with AS5,


----------



## Scorpion87

OK, i disassembled yesterday the NB/SB cooler and on the SB was absolute no contact, so i went to my basement and found the appropriate tools and and unscrewed the whole block think.
Tightened the spacers on the block, screwed it back on and voila... the temps d*r*o*p*ped in an eye blink.
Later i'm thinking to replace the the heat conductive material with some other TIM or so.

Thx to Ceadder

Edit: omg my text is full of bugs


----------



## Ceadderman

You're welcome Mate. Glad I could help.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion87*


OK, i disassembled yesterday the NB/SB cooler and on the SB was absolute no contact, so i went to my basement and found the appropriate tools and and unscrewed the whole block think. 
Tightened the spacers on the block, screwed it back on and voila... the temps doped in an eye blink. 
Later i'm thinking to replace the the heat conductive material with some other TIM or so.

Thx to Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


If this is the temps after your pc has been on for atleast 15 minutes idle, then your fine with your NB and SB temps.


Actually those temps are about two days at 100% load (BOINC).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


ya i did.. and filed off the hf screw holder so it makes full contact to my NB chip.
and apply with AS5,


Hmmm, I'll have to look into bettering my contact as well then.


----------



## hata28

Please Add me to the CLUB!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Hmmm, I'll have to look into bettering my contact as well then.


good luck bro. there's alot of TIM better then AS5..because i don't think AS5 is not a good tim for my NB or SB chip


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
good luck bro. there's alot of TIM better then AS5..because i don't think AS5 is not a good tim for my NB or SB chip

I'm gonna see if I put my rig together in my case now, I'll see if I can remove the cooler from the NB and such and re apply some TIM.


----------



## Ceadderman

Keep in mind you only need a little dot per chip. Any more and you risk it squishing out onto the the exposed chips on the NB and onto the PCB of the SB.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I'm gonna see if I put my rig together in my case now, I'll see if I can remove the cooler from the NB and such and re apply some TIM.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Keep in mind you only need a little dot per chip. Any more and you risk it squishing out onto the the exposed chips on the NB and onto the PCB of the SB.









~Ceadder









Yep, kept that in mind when I did my EVGA X58 a while back. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I ordered new RAM & a VC. It now shows as having been shipped. I suspect it will be here Wednesday or Thursday. The RAM is G Skill low latency DDR3-2200 & the VC is an Asus HD5850 Direct CU Top. I'm starting on the tear down of this system soon to add the EK blocks. Hopefully I can find a couple of barbs in my stash so that I can run the hoses. If not, they will need to be ordered. With PPC's 120 miles north of me, it can be here before the other stuff arrives.


----------



## Ceadderman

Does our Board handle 2200 O.C.? I thought it was 2000 O.C.









I stopped paying attention when I went with the 1333 series that I own however.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
I ordered new RAM & a VC & it's been shipped I suspect it will be here Wednesday or Thursday. The RAM is G Skill DDR3-2200 & the VC is an Asus HD5850 Direct CU Top. I'm starting on the tear down of this system soon to add the EK blocks. Hopefully I can find a couple of barbs in my stash so that I can run the hoses. If not, they will need to be ordered. With PPC's 120 miles north of me, it can be here before the other stuff arrives.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Does our Board handle 2200 O.C.? I thought it was 2000 O.C.









I stopped paying attention when I went with the 1333 series that I own however.









~Ceadder










i would just go with whatever asus reconmends in their manual


----------



## Ceadderman

Great, so I have to give up my AMD Series Dominators?









Asus doesn't even list these on their site. Corsair doesn't list CHIV on their site. I be sad.
















j/k I'll stay with what I know works.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i would just go with whatever asus reconmends in their manual


----------



## Chicken Patty

Well I got my rig inside my TT Element S now and at first, NB was peaking at 54-55Âºc. I am working on the case little by little so I have all panels off. Not sure if that is good or not because the intake fans are not really doing anything since there is no positive pressure in the case. So I grabbed my sunbeam PCI Wherever rack and put a fan on it as high up as possible. It's blowing mostly on the cards but the other edge on the top is blowing over the card onto the NB. Now it is peaking at about 48-49Âºc.

here is what it looks like right now:









one question guys. Which one is my real CPU temp, the CPU one, or the core temps?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

CPU is the socket temp, which is the one you want to look out for.

The other temps for the cores is off by about 10'C, as there is a temp sensor bug with Thuban


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Does our Board handle 2200 O.C.? I thought it was 2000 O.C.









I stopped paying attention when I went with the 1333 series that I own however.









~Ceadder









It will handle whatever I tell it too.







That RAM can be down clocked to tighter timings if that's what ends up happening.

I finished pulling the MB, mounting the EK water blocks, & running the loop. Now I'm having an issue with water flow. It's either a big bubble, the pump is acting up, or something is not set right in the BIOS.

I threw together a Q9550 system tonight, & the loop bled without issue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sounds like the header your pump is hooked up to isn't activated.









I had to manually activate the "Opt" Headers and the QFan operations. My fans worked of course but the board didn't recognize them. I'm sure it's a simple fix.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
It will handle whatever I tell it too.







That RAM can be down clocked to tighter timings if that's what ends up happening.

I finished pulling the MB, mounting the EK water blocks, & running the loop. Now I'm having an issue with water flow. It's either a big bubble, the pump is acting up, or something is not set right in the BIOS.

I threw together a Q9550 system tonight, & the loop bled without issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
CPU is the socket temp, which is the one you want to look out for.

The other temps for the cores is off by about 10'C, as there is a temp sensor bug with Thuban

Thank you


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sounds like the header your pump is hooked up to isn't activated.









I had to manually activate the "Opt" Headers and the QFan operations. My fans worked of course but the board didn't recognize them. I'm sure it's a simple fix.









~Ceadder










The speed monitoring wire is hooked to the CPU fan header. It reads 4,000-4,3000 rpm's.The coolant is not moving. I do see some tiny bubbles coming out of the pump outlet barb, but they fall back down in to the outlet after they hit their apex. The main power is hooked up to the PSU & the pump is vibrating if I touch it. It was working when I started to fill the loop. All of the hoses are filled with coolant, it just stopped moving. No more gurgling noises from the radiator like when it's purging air. I tried adjusting items related to fans in the BIOS several times, but nothing has worked so far. It almost seems like an impeller that is no longer attached to the shaft.


----------



## Phobos223

My full coverage waterblock comes tomorrow... got the CPU block yesterday, EK HF Supreme from Microcenter for $70







Might have to take a vacation day and get 'er all together!


----------



## erocker

I'm hoping my full coverage block is in tomorrow. I ordered it direct from EK and they are located in Slovenia. I have no idea how long it takes for something to get from there to the States. The sooner the better as I'm taking off of work for this glorious day!

I took my nb/sb block off of my Crosshair IV and replaced the TIM. It actually had good contact initially but the new TIM reduced temps by about 4c.


----------



## Phobos223

If anyone still looking for a block, frozenCPU still has a few in stock, ~$145 shipping included. Was hoping that mine would come today, but according to FedEx still on the truck for tomorrow :-/ Excited to see what kind of temps I get! Am running the CPU and MB block on same loop with a 360GTX rad, should be pretty good!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
I'm hoping my full coverage block is in tomorrow. I ordered it direct from EK and they are located in Slovenia. I have no idea how long it takes for something to get from there to the States.


Delivery of mine to the East Coast took 8 days once it started its trip in the hands of the Slovenian Post Office.

I tapped the pump with a #2 screw driver handle & it actually moved a few large bubbles, then reverted back to no flow. It did this twice, only on restart, but now wont repeat that.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Delivery of mine to the East Coast took 8 days once it started its trip in the hands of the Slovenian Post Office.

I tapped the pump with a #2 screw driver handle & it actually moved a few large bubbles, then reverted back to no flow. It did this twice, only on restart, but now wont repeat that.

You get it up and running yet Cowboy? Curious as to how it does an what it looks like mounted on the board!!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I have it running passively with water because the MCP655 isn't functioning properly for some reason. What I thought were tiny bubbles rising & falling is some kind of debris. I removed the pump from the case & placed it on my desk with the loop still attached. It makes a humming noise when it's on, vibrating on the desk, & I can feel it trying to do something when I touch it. I guess the next step is to remove it from the loop & open it up. I'll have to dig up a spare pump & see if I get water flow through the loop. That would rule out an issue with the loop itself, new chip set & CPU blocks, & point the finger at the pump being the problem.


----------



## wermad

hey guys, I adjusted voltage in bios to 1.45, but coretemp & amd od indicate 1.4, while cpu-z indicates 1.452. which is right? Im still trying to figure out the bios for the CHIV, thanks


----------



## navit

use probe II from the disc that came with the mobo and use that to see your volts.


----------



## wermad

tnx, hmm I got TurboV evo, is it something diff? it shows 1.45, seems ok then


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I have it running passively with water because the MCP655 isn't functioning properly for some reason. What I thought were tiny bubbles rising & falling is some kind of debris. I removed the pump from the case & placed it on my desk with the loop still attached. It makes a humming noises when it's on, vibrating on the desk, & I can feel it trying to do something when I touch it. I guess the next step is to remove it from the loop & open it up. I'll have to dig up a spare pump & see if I get water flow through the loop. That would rule out an issue with the loop itself, new chip set & CPU blocks, & point the finger at the pump being the problem.


Good luck with that dude! Sucks you got all that new gear and can't get it all together yet! hope it all works out for ya man!


----------



## Ceadderman

Then I couldn't honestly say what it was. If something clicks I'll get back to you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


The speed monitoring wire is hooked to the CPU fan header. It reads 4,000-4,3000 rpm's.The coolant is not moving. I do see some tiny bubbles coming out of the pump outlet barb, but they fall back down in to the outlet after they hit their apex. The main power is hooked up to the PSU & the pump is vibrating if I touch it. It was working when I started to fill the loop. All of the hoses are filled with coolant, it just stopped moving. No more gurgling noises from the radiator like when it's purging air. I tried adjusting items related to fans in the BIOS several times, but nothing has worked so far. It almost seems like an impeller that is no longer attached to the shaft.


Well I finally broke this Board's cherry and it's kind of anticlimactic.










It's running fine but the OC set my RAM timings back to 9-9-9-24
And my Video while working isn't as stable as I would have hoped. Everytime I go to adjust a window the window seems to expand further than where I'm taking the edge and then it's fine when I let it go. It's nothing to be alarmed about I think, because it's just the outline of the window. But it's annoying. I think I need to get into the BIOS and readjust my timings back to stock 7-7-7-20 timings and maybe tighten things up a bit in the 965 BE OC settings.

Thoughts?









~Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
I'm hoping my full coverage block is in tomorrow. I ordered it direct from EK and they are located in Slovenia. I have no idea how long it takes for something to get from there to the States. The sooner the better as I'm taking off of work for this glorious day!

I took my nb/sb block off of my Crosshair IV and replaced the TIM. It actually had good contact initially but the new TIM reduced temps by about 4c.

Hi









I'll be doing that to mine tonight i'f i'm not so lazy. Rig had locked up today since I dropped the NB voltage a lot to help in temps, my temps are horrible.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I pulled the pump from the loop & examined the interior. There is a spot where the black coating is showing what looks like brass on one of the impeller vanes. After pulling the impeller out of the housing, the inside of the housing is clean. I hooked it up to the PSU of the Intel system I have & it runs, but sometimes stops. A shake gets it going again. So I think it may be the pump. I decided to pull the pump from the known good system & try it. Same odd behavior, but it seems like it's only in this system. I'm going to put the pump from the CFIV into the Intel system & see what happens. If it works, it's got to be MB or BIOS related.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I put the pump I thought was bad in to the Intel system & it works 100%. The pump from the Intel system that I know is good is now in the CFIV. I'm still having the same issue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Check your QFan settings. It may be that you have to make all your settings active to find the issue. My H50 is plugged into the Opt. 2 port and I had to activate it to get it to work properly. It may be that you just need to control your pump via a fan controller too. Maybe the Board doesn't register pump speeds as pump speeds. Could be that my pump reads as a fan speed. Cause I'm getting 31c temps OC'ed to 965 BE spec. Try plugging your Pump in direct to your PSU if you can. See if that corrects the issue. Not exactly the fix but... Oh hey did you disable your cool and quiet feature?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I put the pump I thought was bad in to the Intel system & it works 100%. The pump from the Intel system that I know is good is now in the CFIV. I'm still having the same issue.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Check your QFan settings. It may be that you have to make all your settings active to find the issue. My H50 is plugged into the Opt. 2 port and I had to activate it to get it to work properly. It may be that you just need to control your pump via a fan controller too. Maybe the Board doesn't register pump speeds as pump speeds. Could be that my pump reads as a fan speed. Cause I'm getting 31c temps OC'ed to 965 BE spec. Try plugging your Pump in direct to your PSU if you can. See if that corrects the issue. Not exactly the fix but... Oh hey did you disable your cool and quiet feature?









~Ceadder










I tried the Q-Fan settings disabled & active. The pump itself plugs in to the PSU, then has a wire that goes to the CPU header. I tried moving that but the BIOS senses it during boot & tells you the CPU fan isn't hooked up. C&Q is disabled. The one thing I noticed when I upgraded the BIOS to the most current is that the fan control settings in the BIOS are different than the previous BIOS. It just adds another variable to the problem. When I updated the BIOS the initial boot had the fan on the AMD HSF screaming until I went in to the BIOS & changed settings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try plugging a standard fan into the CPU header and plug the pump connection into it's now vacant location. Either Power or Chassis FAN 2. I mistakenly said Opt 2 is where my pump is. It's actually in Chassis 2. Shouldn't scream at you then.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I tried the Q-Fan settings disabled & active. The pump itself plugs in to the PSU, then has a wire that goes to the CPU header. I tried moving that but the BIOS senses it during boot & tells you the CPU fan isn't hooked up. C&Q is disabled. The one thing I noticed when I upgraded the BIOS to the most current is that the fan control settings in the BIOS are different than the previous BIOS. It just adds another variable to the problem. When I updated the BIOS the initial boot had the fan on the AMD HSF screaming until I went in to the BIOS & changed settings.


----------



## godofdeath

has anyone tried the rog connect usb port as just a regular usb for something like a mouse?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try plugging a standard fan into the CPU header and plug the pump connection into it's now vacant location. Either Power or Chassis FAN 2. I mistakenly said Opt 2 is where my pump is. It's actually in Chassis 2. Shouldn't scream at you then.









~Ceadder










Tried that & it also failed. The PSU connector should be powering the pump, & the blue CPU header wire should just be reporting the RPM of the pump. It would seem that the PSU could be an issue, but I'm now wondering if there's a restriction somewhere in the loop.

This is the plate that's inside the water block.


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Hi









I'll be doing that to mine tonight i'f i'm not so lazy. Rig had locked up today since I dropped the NB voltage a lot to help in temps, my temps are horrible.


Hi CP! What are your temps like? It's 74f in this room and mine is currently at 47c idle with a Spot-Cool pointed at it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Tried that & it also failed. The PSU connector should be powering the pump, & the blue CPU header wire should just be reporting the RPM of the pump. It would seem that the PSU could be an issue, but I'm now wondering if there's a restriction somewhere in the loop.


Have you tried without the header wire to the motherboard? It should work without it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


Hi CP! What are your temps like? It's 74f in this room and mine is currently at 47c idle with a Spot-Cool pointed at it.

Have you tried without the header wire to the motherboard? It should work without it.











It's about the same temp in my room and mine is at 48Âºc while crunching with a fan pointed at it. However, it gets hotter, the rig just booted up. Load is about 50-51Âºc after a bit. In the day it's more, I just ain't home to monitor.


----------



## Ceadderman

You might pull everything and test the system using distilled water in a bucket to see if it's flowing. Swapping pumps only confirmed the pumps are operable. You could have a clog someplace in the system that's affecting your flow. It's probably not the MoBo at all. If you look at that pic there is some definite residue of some kind. Right there at the bottom of the longest section of that plate.

At least that's what that grey stuff strikes me as.









I don't think that it's the PSU as you said it yourself that the pump has power and vibration. Even if the PSU were bad I doubt that it would affect the pump only there are higher grade components that the PSU would more likely affect than the pump.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Tried that & it also failed. The PSU connector should be powering the pump, & the blue CPU header wire should just be reporting the RPM of the pump. It would seem that the PSU could be an issue, but I'm now wondering if there's a restriction somewhere in the loop.

This is the plate that's inside the water block.


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys, has anyone tested yet if the SLI "hack" works on this board?
i would love to get 2 GTX465's


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
Have you tried without the header wire to the motherboard? It should work without it.










Yes, I have tried without. There is a message that comes up that the CPU fan is unplugged before it boots in to W7. I also tried removing it after it was in W7. No change.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You might pull everything and test the system using distilled water in a bucket to see if it's flowing. Swapping pumps only confirmed the pumps are operable. You could have a clog someplace in the system that's affecting your flow. It's probably not the MoBo at all. If you look at that pic there is some definite residue of some kind. Right there at the bottom of the longest section of that plate.

At least that's what that grey stuff strikes me as.









I don't think that it's the PSU as you said it yourself that the pump has power and vibration. Even if the PSU were bad I doubt that it would affect the pump only there are higher grade components that the PSU would more likely affect than the pump.

~Ceadder









I can run a couple of hoses & test the pump minus the loop. I'm also going to swap PSU's to rule that out. I have a pair of identical PSU's, so it wont be a big deal. I was thinking that a clogged loop might cause visible cavitation near the pump outlet?

The picture of the CPU block & the gray stuff was straight out of the EK box unused. The tiny stuff I saw was more like white debris, but very little of it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


hey guys, has anyone tested yet if the SLI "hack" works on this board?
i would love to get 2 GTX465's










yes it works someone did it with 2 480s


----------



## Phobos223

All you guys with the EK HF supreme waterblock, swap the stock injector plate out with the P1 plate and you will get better performance. Skinee did tests with all the plates and with P1 plate it is the best performing block he ever tested!


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll file that away for future reference in the mentaldex. Good to know this stuff before I get mine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
All you guys with the EK HF supreme waterblock, swap the stock injector plate out with the P1 plate and you will get better performance. Skinee did tests with all the plates and with P1 plate it is the best performing block he ever tested!


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Yes, I have tried without. There is a message that comes up that the CPU fan is unplugged before it boots in to W7. I also tried removing it after it was in W7. No change.


You need to go into the bios and set the CPU fan to "Ignored".


----------



## wermad

I also get that cpu fan unplugged message, I just changed boot setting to ignore it. so far, only issues have been when using amd od, this board locked up a few times (hmm, never happend w/ the MSI 890fx), but I just started playing w/ the bios, and seeing good results so far.


----------



## TempestxPR

hi i have a question i overclocked my cpu but when i see there a orange LED near the cpu socket is that normal cuz last time i checked it was green


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay guys, I think I could use some help now.

I got both my TB drives set to 250/750Gig partition sectors = 500/1500Gig for RAID 0.

I need to know how to go about setting this up.

I'm thinking that I have to "Restart/Enter BIOS and set system to RAID/restart with Win 7 disc in Optical Drive and Install it in the 500Gig Partition". Does that sound correct?









I raring to go so any help here would be awesome. Thanks in advance.









~Ceadder


----------



## Phobos223

Just checked the tracking number... my waterblock arrived today! Yessssssss! I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes that's normal. The "orange" color that you see is just the Board telling you its current state of activity. Green is normal, Amber is the next level and Red is Crazy. This MoBo is set up alot like the ROG Matrix LED activity system.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 
hi i have a question i overclocked my cpu but when i see there a orange LED near the cpu socket is that normal cuz last time i checked it was green


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 
hi i have a question i overclocked my cpu but when i see there a orange LED near the cpu socket is that normal cuz last time i checked it was green

Check the voltage dude, when your CPU is overclocked it is gonna pull more juice and thereby create more heat! Orange is ok, just watch your temps!

Those LEDs are not activity, they are the voltage levels!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Okay guys, I think I could use some help now.

I got both my TB drives set to 250/750Gig partition sectors = 500/1500Gig for RAID 0.

I need to know how to go about setting this up.

I'm thinking that I have to "Restart/Enter BIOS and set system to RAID/restart with Win 7 disc in Optical Drive and Install it in the 500Gig Partition". Does that sound correct?









I raring to go so any help here would be awesome. Thanks in advance.









~Ceadder









Those drives dont have anything on them yet correct? What you need to do is first enable the raid, and create the striped array for the full capcity of the drives. Once this is setup, then load up windows 7 (with raid drives on USB stick) and THEN you create your partitions however you want. Definitely put the OS on the smaller partition.

I have never heard of anyone setting up a RAID0 with prepartitioned drives... you should clear the drive data when the array is created. I could be wrong, but the way i described above is what I have always had to do

I'll be working on my rig tonight to so PM me if you have any questions dude!


----------



## CULLEN

Has anyone found a decent solution for the NB extreme heat? Mine running almost 90Â°c @ load.. Does not like..


----------



## Ceadderman

U need to separate the Heatsink from the MoB o and check the TIM contact first.

If there is a solid impression then just clean out the area of TIM that was indented leaving the surrounding TIM in place to act as a form for the replacement TIM.

If it doesn't have much contact if any then you will have to take 1 NB and 1 SB stand off and get them as near the same length as the SB standoffs. I suggest one at a time so as not to misplace or lose any. You'll need a file or some quality grit sandpaper. Something like a 500 or a 600 grit.

When you replace the TIM you just want a small dot on the heatsink. Don't put it on the Chips as it may squirt out and onto the exposed contacts of the MoBo. Not good if it does that since TIM conducts electricity.









Put it all back together and viola NB issue should be fixed.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Has anyone found a decent solution for the NB extreme heat? Mine running almost 90Â°c @ load.. Does not like..


----------



## Ceadderman

Only one drive has something on it right now. I'm currently using it. I don't think it should be a problem as I should be able to reformat the Drive set up in RAID. It actually did this to the 320Gig backup drive. I was trying to reformat the 2nd drive for this setup and instead it glommed onto the 320Gig drive as well. Making me have to reformat it so I could store my files on it.

I'm going to remove that unit and then set RAID, I think but I'm wondering how to set up the "stripe". Should it be under 128Kb? Or do you think that 128Kb will be plenty good enough to use?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Those drives dont have anything on them yet correct? What you need to do is first enable the raid, and create the striped array for the full capcity of the drives. Once this is setup, then load up windows 7 (with raid drives on USB stick) and THEN you create your partitions however you want. Definitely put the OS on the smaller partition.

I have never heard of anyone setting up a RAID0 with prepartitioned drives... you should clear the drive data when the array is created. I could be wrong, but the way i described above is what I have always had to do

I'll be working on my rig tonight to so PM me if you have any questions dude!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


All you guys with the EK HF supreme waterblock, swap the stock injector plate out with the P1 plate and you will get better performance. Skinee did tests with all the plates and with P1 plate it is the best performing block he ever tested!


Where do you get this plate? I might be cooling my chipset in the future so I'd like to know. Thank you.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Where do you get this plate? I might be cooling my chipset in the future so I'd like to know. Thank you.

It is supposed to come with the block.... but mine did not







Oh well, I will be using the P2 plate instead, only ~.44C difference







The stock plate is actually the worst performing according to Skinee's tests. Still good, dont get me wrong, but why not go with the best!

I just got my block setup... gonna put the full coverage on the baord now... stay tuned to my build log!

Also, this plate talk is for the EK surpreme CPU block, not the chipset block!


----------



## wermad

guys what programs are available to monitor the NB temps? speed fan only reads cpu, and its kinda a pain to access bios to check on temps which does not help for real time monitoring. thanks,


----------



## Ceadderman

PC Probe II. It's on your driver disc under Utilities I believe. It's pretty decent. Just don't change any settings or you'll be under chemical attack in short order.









It happened to me. I set Chassis 2 to something like 4000 RPM no thinking anything about it cause I have to keep my H50 fully powered. In 15 or 20 minutes(forgot the exact length of time since I wasn't paying attention to time at that point) the damn thing just blasted its horn at me. My speakers were almost at full volume on my earbuds. I bout jumped out of my skin and into the ceiling it was so loud.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
guys what programs are available to monitor the NB temps? speed fan only reads cpu, and its kinda a pain to access bios to check on temps which does not help for real time monitoring. thanks,


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
PC Probe II. It's on your driver disc under Utilities I believe. It's pretty decent. Just don't change any settings or you'll be under chemical attack in short order.









It happened to me. I set Chassis 2 to something like 4000 RPM no thinking anything about it cause I have to keep my H50 fully powered. In 15 or 20 minutes(forgot the exact length of time since I wasn't paying attention to time at that point) the damn thing just blasted its horn at me. My speakers were almost at full volume on my earbuds. I bout jumped out of my skin and into the ceiling it was so loud.









~Ceadder






































, had that happen too!!!


----------



## wermad

hmm, PC Probe, that aint the Turbo software is it? Ill have to dig out of the package and check out the disc again. Thanks Ceadderman


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


hmm, PC Probe, that aint the Turbo software is it? Ill have to dig out of the package and check out the disc again. Thanks Ceadderman










Its on their website as well.


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Check the voltage dude, when your CPU is overclocked it is gonna pull more juice and thereby create more heat! Orange is ok, just watch your temps!

Those LEDs are not activity, they are the voltage levels!


my volt are 1.47v prime95 8hours straight the hottest core was 56c so i think thats ok


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, I'm in the process of highlighting my RAID information in the manual. Normally I don't suggest marking in MoBo manuals if you might someday sell the item, but in this case I'm making an exception as it has a ton of XP related stuff that doesn't apply in this instance.

It says I can use the driver disc to use in the OS install, since I'm using 7 64bit?









Ummmmm okay.

Both Drives are set to the exact same 1st partition parameters so that should be okay. I don't think that it will break my partitions, but that's why I backed everything up on this 320 Gig drive. Soon as I power down I'll be removing it from the system to prevent data loss and to prevent the 320 from being sucked into the RAID configuration like it was when I tried to reformat the "XP" Drive I was attempting to reformat for this setup.

Seems pretty straightforward enough. We'll see. I already set the RAID utility to my FDD stick. I think I'm going to back that Data up to the 320 as well before powering down though just in case the files on it interfere with the RAID sequence.

Well here goes nothing, wish me luck.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


It is supposed to come with the block.... but mine did not







Oh well, I will be using the P2 plate instead, only ~.44C difference







The stock plate is actually the worst performing according to Skinee's tests. Still good, dont get me wrong, but why not go with the best!

I just got my block setup... gonna put the full coverage on the baord now... stay tuned to my build log!

Also, this plate talk is for the EK surpreme CPU block, not the chipset block!


ahh thanks, for some reason I thought you were talking about chipset, woops







Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Ugggh, so I reapplied TIM now the temps have gone up like 10Âºc. I'll have to pull it back out to see what the heck went wrong. Any suggestions? Maybe not enough TIM?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


It is supposed to come with the block.... but mine did not







Oh well, I will be using the P2 plate instead, only ~.44C difference







The stock plate is actually the worst performing according to Skinee's tests.


The P1 plate is the one with the single slit? I read the test & I have plates included that weren't in the review (see picture). The plate that came installed was not the same as in that test either. IIRC, he found a 3 slit plate installed, & mine was the 2 slit version.

I loaded PC Probe II to check the temps while in W7. BTW, I still have very little flow in the loop, like 3-5%. I think I might pull both radiators & try to flush them out. I have one fan blowing through the horizontal radiator that I plugged in when it was suggested along with different BIOS settings. CPU = 38Â°C, MB = 37Â°C, NB =41Â°C, SB = 38Â°C.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Ugggh, so I reapplied TIM now the temps have gone up like 10Âºc. I'll have to pull it back out to see what the heck went wrong. Any suggestions? Maybe not enough TIM?


make sure ur HS are contact with the NB


----------



## wermad

Thanks guys, nb is running at 55 idle, is that pretty typical? and I too have the voltage amber light flickering. I just checked out the CHIV EK full cover block, its one sexy block







, I might pick it up later when I upgrade my cpu, though it would be a shame as the stock coolers are the sexiest oem heatsinks I have seen on a mother board


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


The P1 plate is the one with the single slit? I read the test & I have plates included that weren't in the review (see picture). The plate that came installed was not the same as in that test either. IIRC, he found a 3 slit plate installed, & mine was the 2 slit version.


YEa the P1 plate was single slit. Mine did not come with it even though the manual shows it! Oh well, I went with P2, 2 lit plate. That one is supposed to be really good too!

Quick question Cowboy on your water block, I just installed mine... did you put any kind of insulating stuff around the NB core? Doesn't look like it will make contact with the block, but kinda nervous


----------



## Ceadderman

Running a tad hot there Werm. You might clear it and try again. I think your standoffs may need to be brought closer together in size if you haven't gotten under your heatsinks already.

Okay need some info and badly. I'm to the Array Capacity of my RAID settings. Do I do...

250Gb(2) = 500GB

Or

500Gb = 250GB each

Basically what I'm wondering is if I set it to 500Gb, will it split that number betwee n the 2 HDD or do I set the number to be assigned to each drive which equals the combined total of what I would have if I were to do it manually?









Savvy?









~Ceadder


----------



## Phobos223

OK guys, here she is all mounted and ready to go! Gonna hook up a pump and rad and do some leak testing, wont have any results just yet but should be nice!


----------



## wermad

wow, 55 is really hot,







. checking the bios, the cut off is set to 100c. by stand offs, do you mean the heatsink ones right? or mobo?


----------



## godofdeath

Ambient 30
Nb 45/46
Sb 40/41
Good or bad lol?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes the heatsink standoffs.









55c is close but no cigar on NB. i know you bro, you're going to OC and that will cause NB temp to climb. Optimal is tween 43c - 49c, I had my 2nd Board to 33c but the ambients were pretty low at that time. I would relate what it is now but I'm hung up in my RAID setup.







I have to know how much to allocate for the storage capacity before I go any further.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
wow, 55 is really hot,







. checking the bios, the cut off is set to 100c. by stand offs, do you mean the heatsink ones right? or mobo?


----------



## erocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
OK guys, here she is all mounted and ready to go! Gonna hook up a pump and rad and do some leak testing, wont have any results just yet but should be nice!










I'm now even more impatient to get mine! I ordered the plexi top too. Looks great Phobos!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
YEa the P1 plate was single slit. Mine did not come with it even though the manual shows it! Oh well, I went with P2, 2 lit plate. That one is supposed to be really good too!

I'm pretty sure I have the single slit plate, so I'll put that one in when I pull the loop apart again. What's pissing me off about the flow issue is that the other system has the same layout & case, but with dual duals instead of dual triple radiators & it bled out really fast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Quick question Cowboy on your water block, I just installed mine... did you put any kind of insulating stuff around the NB core? Doesn't look like it will make contact with the block, but kinda nervous

No insulation at all, just used the included supplies & followed the directions. The directions could use some improving.


----------



## Ceadderman

ANybody? Bueller?...

Bueller?...

Bueller...










~Ceadder


----------



## andos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Running a tad hot there Werm. You might clear it and try again. I think your standoffs may need to be brought closer together in size if you haven't gotten under your heatsinks already.

Okay need some info and badly. I'm to the Array Capacity of my RAID settings. Do I do...

250Gb(2) = 500GB

Or

500Gb = 250GB each

Basically what I'm wondering is if I set it to 500Gb, will it split that number betwee n the 2 HDD or do I set the number to be assigned to each drive which equals the combined total of what I would have if I were to do it manually?









Savvy?









~Ceadder










Raid0 2 250 GB drives = 250gb total.


----------



## Ceadderman

So you mean that I have to enter 250 for 500 total usable or 250 is 250 total usable?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Raid0 2 250 GB drives = 250gb total.


----------



## andos

Putting 2 drives in RAID0 will make it like one drive, just faster.

Good read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID


----------



## Phobos223

^^ thanks dude! Now I am doing the ever exciting *sigh* fitting decisions... my original plan not gonna work with this thick a$$ hose... gonna make it work though! Stay tuned


----------



## Ceadderman

I understand how RAID works. Just not how this Board will set it up.

I don't want a 1 TB RAID drive setup out of 2 total TB Drives.

I want 500Gig setup + 1.5 TB storage capacity.

So I'm stuck until I know for damn sure I'll have exactly 500Gb(+/-) over the span of both Drives in the Primary partition.

Savvy?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andos*


Putting 2 drives in RAID0 will make it like one drive, just faster.

Good read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes the heatsink standoffs.









55c is close but no cigar on NB. i know you bro, you're going to OC and that will cause NB temp to climb. Optimal is tween 43c - 49c, I had my 2nd Board to 33c but the ambients were pretty low at that time. 
~Ceadder










Thanks Ceadder, right now she is oc to 4.0 w/ 1.45v. I'll try to check it this weekend, so far its been pretty rock stable @ 4.0 other than messing w/ amd od she crashes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


OK guys, here she is all mounted and ready to go! Gonna hook up a pump and rad and do some leak testing, wont have any results just yet but should be nice!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


I'm now even more impatient to get mine! I ordered the plexi top too. Looks great Phobos!










damn, sure is tempting







.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


make sure ur HS are contact with the NB


I'm going to check that now, I'll pull it back apart.


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^ thanks dude! Now I am doing the ever exciting *sigh* fitting decisions... my original plan not gonna work with this thick a$$ hose... gonna make it work though! Stay tuned


I'm doing a 90 degree fitting from the CPU block to a 90 degree on the mobo block (by the vrm's next to the CPU) then out through the other hole on the mb block back to the res. I'll throw up some pics of my current setup/mobo once my camera battery is done charging.


----------



## Phobos223

ill have a pic for you in like 10 min dude, i got it to work the way i originally wanted to!

Also, the 90 degree into the VRM was my idea, but once you get it on you will see what i am talking about.. the hose i am using is to think and will kink, but I got a good alternative


----------



## Ceadderman

Seriously I need some help here.

I'm on my netbook and while the battery is good it's not THAT good. I need to know how frigging much cpacity I need to enter.

IF I enter 250 Gigs will it mirror the same level to the other drive?

OR do I have to enter one total of 500 and the system splits it up?

FRIGGING HELP, SOMBEBODY, ANYBODY! I been sitting here for well over an hour trying to get assistance but nobody is noticing me here.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Seriously I need some help here.

I'm on my netbook and while the battery is good it's not THAT good. I need to know how frigging much cpacity I need to enter.

IF I enter 250 Gigs will it mirror the same level to the other drive?

OR do I have to enter one total of 500 and the system splits it up?

FRIGGING HELP, SOMBEBODY, ANYBODY! I been sitting here for well over an hour trying to get assistance but nobody is noticing me here.









~Ceadder










If I knew anything about partitions and drives I would help you out bro. But honestly I don't know crap. Hopefully somebody comes in here and helps you out. Good luck


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


I'm doing a 90 degree fitting from the CPU block to a 90 degree on the mobo block (by the vrm's next to the CPU) then out through the other hole on the mb block back to the res. I'll throw up some pics of my current setup/mobo once my camera battery is done charging.










Here you go bro










I tried the 90 straight from CPU to VRM but hose kinked... not bad of course, but this gives me a nice even curve!


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Seriously I need some help here.

I'm on my netbook and while the battery is good it's not THAT good. I need to know how frigging much cpacity I need to enter.

IF I enter 250 Gigs will it mirror the same level to the other drive?

OR do I have to enter one total of 500 and the system splits it up?

FRIGGING HELP, SOMBEBODY, ANYBODY! I been sitting here for well over an hour trying to get assistance but nobody is noticing me here.









~Ceadder










If you are using two 250gb drives it should show up as 500gb, it will just fill up at twice the rate.

Aside from that I just followed what it says in the manual. I have my Raid drives connected to the two middle (red) sata ports on the mobo.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Seriously I need some help here.

I'm on my netbook and while the battery is good it's not THAT good. I need to know how frigging much cpacity I need to enter.

IF I enter 250 Gigs will it mirror the same level to the other drive?

OR do I have to enter one total of 500 and the system splits it up?

FRIGGING HELP, SOMBEBODY, ANYBODY! I been sitting here for well over an hour trying to get assistance but nobody is noticing me here.









~Ceadder










Sorry man been busy building!

A.) Make sure you dont have anything important on the drives
B.) Set up striped array, NOT mirrored
C.) Select option to clear data on drives
D.) Once array is created, Windows 7 setup (with usb driver) will see as a single 2TB drive
E.) Partition just as you would a normal, single drive
F.) Done deal.. crack a beer while windows installs


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks but I'm at setting a ceiling level. I just want to know if it will make 500 split over both drives or if I have to be exact per drive.

I would so love to do it the way you outlined but I'm trying to get this done this way cause I already partitioned the drives. If I can fit the Raid to the Partitions then my job SHOULD be done once I've set the thing to it's task.









This stupid Netbook is pissing me off more than looking at bluescreen.









*Update* Nevermind, it's 500 over two drives. Just got fed up and keyed it in. Oh well thanks for the assistance guys. Now we all know how this part works.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Sorry man been busy building!

A.) Make sure you dont have anything important on the drives
B.) Set up striped array, NOT mirrored
C.) Select option to clear data on drives
D.) Once array is created, Windows 7 setup (with usb driver) will see as a single 2TB drive
E.) Partition just as you would a normal, single drive
F.) Done deal.. crack a beer while windows installs


----------



## erocker

I may be wrong but I don't think you can Raid just the partitions.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ i dont think you can do that either ???


----------



## Ceadderman

Only one way to find out then.









~Ceadder


----------



## airplaneman

Not really sure what's going on, but you can't put partitions in RAID. You need two drives. You can do a virtual RAID in windows, but why would you want to?


----------



## Phobos223

^^ he's not trying to raid the 2 partions, he's trying to setup raid 0 with 2 drives that currently have partitions, and save the partitions


----------



## erocker

Here's a couple pics of my setup. I just swapped cases so things are a bit thrown together temporarily.


----------



## Phobos223

got the pump on and shes flowing great! no leaks!


----------



## Chicken Patty

That looks great already Eric, can't wait till you tidy it up a bit









on the other hand, I removed the heat sink again and notice the TIM was barely being touched. So I went ahead and filed down the stand offs a bit and applied just a tad more TIM this time. Here's a before and after comparison.

Before Re applying TIM:
Load:52-54Âºc Fan blowing onto NB. About 23ÂºC Ambient
After Re Applying TIM:
Load: 60-62Âºc No Fan blowing onto NB. About 23ÂºC Ambient
Filing down standoffs/Re Applying TIM:
Load: 52-53Âºc No fan blowing onto NB, About 24.5-25ÂºC Ambient.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Phobos223

Man I just broke out some UV lights to check for leaks, Did anyone ever notice that all the red on the Crosshair IV glows UV ORANGE when under UV light??


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Man I just broke out some UV lights to check for leaks, Did anyone ever notice that all the red on the Crosshair IV glows UV ORANGE when under UV light??


Experience a similar event on other boards, but never on this one. Speaking of UV I just remembered I have two sticks here I can install


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


That looks great already Eric, can't wait till you tidy it up a bit









on the other hand, I removed the heat sink again and notice the TIM was barely being touched. So I went ahead and filed down the stand offs a bit and applied just a tad more TIM this time. Here's a before and after comparison.

Before Re applying TIM:
Load:52-54Âºc Fan blowing onto NB. About 23ÂºC Ambient 
After Re Applying TIM:
Load: 60-62Âºc No Fan blowing onto NB. About 23ÂºC Ambient
Filing down standoffs/Re Applying TIM:
Load: 52-53Âºc No fan blowing onto NB, About 24.5-25ÂºC Ambient.

What do you guys think?


That's about as good as I get with a fan blowing on mine. I do run my NB and HTT at 1.22v (in bios) though. My PII is a little heat pump too with 1.46v to the cores and 1.4v to the memory controller. I'm adding an 80mm fan to the back of the motherboard which should really help with temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


That's about as good as I get with a fan blowing on mine. I do run my NB and HTT at 1.22v (in bios) though. My PII is a little heat pump too with 1.46v to the cores and 1.4v to the memory controller. I'm adding an 80mm fan to the back of the motherboard which should really help with temps.


I will let the TIM settle in a bit and bump it back up to 1.25v and 2.6 GHz. I'll see how that goes. I got my PCI Wherever rack here with a fan already on it. I just have to bolt it up if temps climb a bit more than I'd like so no big deal if they do.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Ceadderman, You really should be making an image of your data HD before you mess with creating a RAID array, just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^ he's not trying to raid the 2 partions, he's trying to setup raid 0 with 2 drives that currently have partitions, and save the partitions


Oh, ok. Nope, you can't do that either unfortunately, you'll have to back up the partitions manually or use a program like Norton Ghost.


----------



## Phobos223

Just added a ton of pics of my board with the blocks installed and some testing to my worklog. Check out the link in my sig if interested!


----------



## Tweeky

Ceadderman said:


> Thanks but I'm at setting a ceiling level. I just
> 
> when you enter raid setup it will show the drives and its size you can choose from. only the drives shown will be available.
> 
> if the drives are not shown then pre partitioning the drives is not possible


----------



## Ceadderman

Already backed it up on a reasonably fresh 320 Drive.









Well, I haven't gotten my RAID done. I disabled the XP drive so I could format it. Only I forgot to go back in and re-enable it so that my system would recognize it.









I'll wait a bit and get back at it later. I really need to have a talk with my OCD and tell myself that I need to learn some patience.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Ceadderman, You really should be making an image of your data HD before you mess with creating a RAID array, just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Tweeky

[QUOTE=Ceadderman I disabled the XP drive so I could format it.

when you setup raid it destroy all data and format on the drives.
you will have to reformat the new raid drive
i believe it will distroy any partitions too ???
windows will not set a drive larger than 2TB as a boot drive
please see pages 4-30 and 4-31 in the manual


----------



## wermad

turned up my yates from low (7v) to high (12v) for all 18 on the three rads upfront and the 4 along w/ two 60mm fans for the back and nb dropped to 50c. I busted out my laser thermometer and the nb cooler was @ 39C. Ill continue to monitor it for now, until this weekend when I can get a chance to open up this monster again, and check the cooler. Btw, I have AS ceramique and silver 5, I been quite happy w/ ceramique and less of gooey mess, which one do you'll recommend?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Just added a ton of pics of my board with the blocks installed and some testing to my worklog. Check out the link in my sig if interested!


Checking it out now









on the other hand, check out my NB temps now that I put the PCI Wherever Rack on there with a fan


----------



## Phobos223

Nice dude! That fan made a huge difference! I will report back tomorrow what the EK block does with a single 120mm rad w/cpu in same loop. I think it will be pretty good, guessing around ~32ish maybe


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Nice dude! That fan made a huge difference! I will report back tomorrow what the EK block does with a single 120mm rad w/cpu in same loop. I think it will be pretty good, guessing around ~32ish maybe


Definitely let me know. IF you can get some good temps on the CPU and chipset with only a single 120mm rad then it's a winner. I just can't fit more than two single 120mm rads in my case. I'd like to keep everything inside for ease of transportation.


----------



## navit

Hey guys I am looking to run another 4gb of ram on this mob0, here is the ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231276

Its cheap right now and I had planed to do this anyway. So now I am wondering whats the negative of running 8gb on the ch4 other than the strain on the controller itself. Doesnt the nb control the memory? Will it produce higher temps by doing this?


----------



## Koneko

My OCZ FreeZe arrived today so I dismantled the heatsink assembly. Complete imprint of both chips - though one was more apparent. Cleaned the surfaces and applied FreeZe. Checked for contact. Also replaced CPU pad with Arctic Silver 5.

It's cooler today, but the idle temperatures I'm getting with stock cooler are:
- CPU: 41Â°C
- Motherboard: 42Â°C (down 2Â°C)
- Northbridge: 51Â°C (down 5Â°C)
- Southbridge: 46Â°C (down 3Â°C)

Not really very much difference at all. I'm fairly satisfied that it's not going to burst into flames and kill me though, so I think I'll go about my business.

*shrug*


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^^ you should try putting a fan to blow on it, dropped to 44 degrees load!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys I've decided that Windows 7 is DEFINITE garbage. Not only does it take over your MoBo it takes over your Hard Drives like a Virus. I've now reformatted BOTH drives 3 times each. Every time I attempt to load my RAID array I get my RAID driver onboard and then 7 blocks me like I'm going to the hoop and it's Shaq.

I so want to throw a beatin on Gates and Allen right now it's annoying. I have to go back to Asus and download 0801 so I can take back my system. Then I have to reinstall Win 7 just to have an operating system on my machine.









Basically I'm locked out of my machine all cause I wanted to put a RAID system in. [email protected]#$IN Microsoft.









~Ceadder


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well guys I've decided that Windows 7 is DEFINITE garbage. Not only does it take over your MoBo it takes over your Hard Drives like a Virus. I've now reformatted BOTH drives 3 times each. Every time I attempt to load my RAID array I get my RAID driver onboard and then 7 blocks me like I'm going to the hoop and it's Shaq.

I so want to throw a beatin on Gates and Allen right now it's annoying. I have to go back to Asus and download 0801 so I can take back my system. Then I have to reinstall Win 7 just to have an operating system on my machine.









Basically I'm locked out of my machine all cause I wanted to put a RAID system in. [email protected]#$IN Microsoft.









~Ceadder










I don't understand... What do you mean Windows 7 is blocking you? I have a similar setup to you and RAID setup was easy, I just followed the instructions.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's saying that there are files still on my Drives. I've formatted and deleted the partitions 3 times each.

I've been in and out of RAID setup tool that I swear I know that shat by heart.

Control F

2

Control C

Set RAID configuration

Control Y

Control Y to name the drives

[Enter] To save

Epic FAILURE by this BULLSHAT OS

Alt D Delete to clear the drives

Back to BIOS to reset Drive Configuration.

My Drives Show up as RAID. My Opticals show up as RAID(pretty sure there is a glitch in my BIOS

ATAPI won't freakin amscre.










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


I don't understand... What do you mean Windows 7 is blocking you? I have a similar setup to you and RAID setup was easy, I just followed the instructions.


----------



## Chicken Patty

@ceadderman

No offense intended but I think you might either be doing something wrong or something is not configured right. With my UD5 I had a buddy setup a raid in minutes and worked fine. No issues with Windows at all. Hopefully you get it figured out soon.


----------



## Tweeky

My Drives Show up as RAID. My Opticals show up as RAID(pretty sure there is a glitch in my BIOS

in bios set sata 5 & 6 to ide
plug your opticals into sata 5 & 6
see page 3-19 in manual bottom of page
it is seeing the files on your opticals when opticals are set to raid


----------



## Elloquin

Psssst...It's not Windows 7 that's the problem. This board just does RAID a bit differently than an Intel RAID controller in which case the Win 7 drivers for the RAID controller load automatically. With this board that is not the case. You need to when prompted (by the install drivers button) during installation load the RAID drivers manually which is much easier if you have either a thumb drive with the drivers or you can use a CD ( or the mobo CD) as long as it is not installed on a sata port that is set to raid. If the dvd/cdrom is on a sata port set to RAID it WILL NOT be recognized and you will not be able to acess the drivers.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koneko* 
My OCZ FreeZe arrived today so I dismantled the heatsink assembly. Complete imprint of both chips - though one was more apparent. Cleaned the surfaces and applied FreeZe. Checked for contact. Also replaced CPU pad with Arctic Silver 5.

It's cooler today, but the idle temperatures I'm getting with stock cooler are:
- CPU: 41Â°C
- Motherboard: 42Â°C (down 2Â°C)
- Northbridge: 51Â°C (down 5Â°C)
- Southbridge: 46Â°C (down 3Â°C)

Not really very much difference at all. I'm fairly satisfied that it's not going to burst into flames and kill me though, so I think I'll go about my business.

*shrug*

whats your ambient?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I'm feeling a lot better today, mentally at least.  I pulled the hoses from the loop & tested both radiators with the pump. High flow. Scratched head. Then I tried the chip set block & the pump. High flow. Scratched head again & figured the pump is okay. Then I tried the CPU block & pump. Low flow. Found the culprit. I went over the CPU block instructions again, kinda vague, & decide to swap the inlet & outlet hoses. Bingo. High flow. I'm pretty sure I have it set up the opposite way the instructions say, but the pictured CPU block is not what I have.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

CPU=34Â°C, MB=37, NB=52, SB=41. The CPU is the only thing in the loop right now. I'll redo the hoses later. What plates are other EK CPU block users going with? P1 was suggested yesterday. I currently have the highest flowing plate in. Will slowing the flow through the water block drop the temperatures? I have previously used blocks that were plug & play, with no way to restrict or increase flow through them. This is all new to me. The review that showed the P1 plate as the best was on an Intel core i7. I'd like to go with apples to apples test results. Different CPU's from different manufacturers is a big variable.


----------



## Koneko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
whats your ambient?

Anywhere between 22 and 30. Air doesn't circulate in here, so starts to heat up pretty quick.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Hey guys I am looking to run another 4gb of ram on this mob0, here is the ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231276

Its cheap right now and I had planed to do this anyway. So now I am wondering whats the negative of running 8gb on the ch4 other than the strain on the controller itself. Doesnt the nb control the memory? Will it produce higher temps by doing this?























Does anybody have a thought on this please, I would love to hear some feedback


----------



## erocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Does anybody have a thought on this please, I would love to hear some feedback









The memory controller on the CPU controls the memory. You might have to increase your CPU/NB voltage a little, but perhaps not. I've seen a few people running four sticks and they aren't having any issues. Go for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I 2nd erocker.

Guys, question. I have my BIOS setup to have the PC turn back on after AC power loss. however, it doesn't turn back on. What can this be? Any input?


----------



## navit

Thanks for your replys guys.


----------



## hata28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well guys I've decided that Windows 7 is DEFINITE garbage. Not only does it take over your MoBo it takes over your Hard Drives like a Virus. I've now reformatted BOTH drives 3 times each. Every time I attempt to load my RAID array I get my RAID driver onboard and then 7 blocks me like I'm going to the hoop and it's Shaq.

I so want to throw a beatin on Gates and Allen right now it's annoying. I have to go back to Asus and download 0801 so I can take back my system. Then I have to reinstall Win 7 just to have an operating system on my machine.









Basically I'm locked out of my machine all cause I wanted to put a RAID system in. [email protected]#$IN Microsoft.









~Ceadder









Well, I had problems installing 7 with RAID 0 on my INTEL SSD. Previously I had been running these SSDs on RAID0 with Crosshair II and no whatsoever problems with installing Windows 7.

I thinks it's the compatibilities of this AMD chipsets . So I figured out that I have to install the OS on another Single SSDs first then make a clone copy to the RAID0 SSDs drive. Finally, it works. I also see that Windows 7 cannot create a system drive with the primary drive of the RAID0 no matter how many times I delete the drive and create NEW on the setup.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm running 8 Gigs of RAM,(not at the moment though







) it makes no difference with the NB temps imho.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
The memory controller on the CPU controls the memory. You might have to increase your CPU/NB voltage a little, but perhaps not. I've seen a few people running four sticks and they aren't having any issues. Go for it.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I'm running 8 Gigs of RAM,(not at the moment though







) it makes no difference with the NB temps imho.

~Ceadder









cool


----------



## Ceadderman

Psssst... I have a 16 Gig Flash Voyager that I've been able to install the drivers with. You have to set it up in the BIOS to read

1. Optical
2. Flash Voyager

It hits EVERY time.

Never had that be an issue.

I've gotten all the way into loading the OS, where for some damn reason, it won't let me install after the Driver loads. It gives me some crap about how there may be software on my drives(ummmm *yeah* the initialized OS







huh derrr) and that if I go any further I could delete that information (








) ...

Well lets see now. I've reformatted both drives many times. And even deleted the partitions EVERY time. I did this on my brothers system since he's close by. I used his XP drive in his system to force the issue. I know it works cause when I had issues with my 1st Win 7 installation I reformatted and it didn't have an issue. Now whether this is a planted seed within my MoBo or within my drives I do not know. But I know well enough that it's not my settings.

Now it MAY be the Opticals being on 2 and 4 that are the issue. I'll have to move them to 5 & 6 to see if that clears it up. But I followed the Manual to the letter for setting up my RAID. I tried both full system and 500 Gig setups and everytime it just laughs at me.

My apologies for the earlier rant about Windows, I had zero sleep and am not enthused with how this is going. It's easy enough until you run into the OS wall. Then it gets annoying as hell and in a hurry.









I'm hoping it's not my drives. But then it wouldn't surprise me if it were.

Yes I finally had a chance to break off some winks. So soon as I do some stuff to my system again. I'm back at it.









I downloaded an open copy of my 0801 to my Flash Voyager, so if worse comes to worse I'll just EZ Flash it and hopefully that fixes any issues. I tried to return to default using F5 and it just yawned instead.









Thanks for at least having something for me to wrap my brain around.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elloquin* 
Psssst...It's not Windows 7 that's the problem. This board just does RAID a bit differently than an Intel RAID controller in which case the Win 7 drivers for the RAID controller load automatically. With this board that is not the case. You need to when prompted (by the install drivers button) during installation load the RAID drivers manually which is much easier if you have either a thumb drive with the drivers or you can use a CD ( or the mobo CD) as long as it is not installed on a sata port that is set to raid. If the dvd/cdrom is on a sata port set to RAID it WILL NOT be recognized and you will not be able to acess the drivers.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, question.

I just set up my opticals in 5 and 6. Should I set my HDDs' in 1 and 2 or will 1 and 3 work fine for this?

Since I set up in 5 and 6 I'm feelng 1 and 3 to keep 2 and clear for future devices. Not sure. Anyone have an idea about this?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

you can not go back, from 0905 to 0801 if you have 0905 you are stuck with it.

you can not install win 7 on a disk that is larger than 2TB.

if your 2 drives in your raid array show large than 2TB win 7 will not set it as a boot drive, just as a data drive


----------



## Tweeky

1 and 3 will work fine for your hard drives


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay good to know with the BIOS. Sould I just try reintsalling the BIOS or make the necessary corrections and see if things return to a normal state?

I noticed this last attempt where it said my RAID was over 2000. So that might have had a little to do with it. But I shortened it to 500 and still got the same reaction from the system.









So I've moved the Opticals to 5 and 6, have my FDD handy for the RAID driver. I'll try it again.

I think that it was the opticals that were blocking everything since they were showing as RAID devices being part of 1-4. Hopefully that's all it was. I went back through the manual and it addresses them in SATA section. Not in RAID section.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
you can not go back, from 0905 to 0801 if you have 0905 you are stuck with it.

you can not install win 7 on a disk that is larger than 2TB.

if your 2 drives in your raid array show large than 2TB win 7 will not set it as a boot drive, just as a data drive.

1 and 3 will work fine for your hard drives

Thanks for the assist Tweeky.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

go for it


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Finally got the loop back together. CPU=33Â°C, MB=35Â°C, NB=36Â°C, SB=35Â°C. I left the highest flowing plate in the block for now until I figure the plate part out for the CPU block. Before I forget, ambient is 28.9Â°C/84.3Â°F.


----------



## bcountry

Hey Cowboy what was your NB temp before you installed the waterblock, man I know I got to get me one now with your temp down in the thirties.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


Hey Cowboy what was your NB temp before you installed the waterblock, man I know I got to get me one now with your temp down in the thirties.


The first readings I took were at idle after 15 minutes with the stock heat sink & stock AMD CPU cooler. CPU=42Â°C, MB=40Â°C, NB=55Â°C, SB=46Â°C. The BIOS was at the default CPU speed for the x6. Ambient temperature was 28.7Â°C/83.6Â°F.

Tomorrow I'll let it sit for 15 minutes in the BIOS & record the temperatures. That's if I can remember after letting it sit overnight. The readings I posted before were after some light use, & from PC Probe II.


----------



## Ceadderman

Crap!


















Here I am yet again and being [email protected]=k blocked by this stupid stupid thing.









I've loaded the driver.

It took me to here and shows the amount of my drive.

Do I need to set the remainder of the drives up as another set or will that matter?









I've got my Opticals in 5 & 6 and set to IDE so I don't believe that is the problem. Or is it?









Need help... must... get... RA... RA... RAI... RAID... on board. *ugh*









*Update* Oh and I did try everything. But I forgot to mention my USB Mouse. Could THAT be my issue as well?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

try next ??


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Crap!


















Here I am yet again and being [email protected]=k blocked by this stupid stupid thing.









I've loaded the driver.

It took me to here and shows the amount of my drive.

Do I need to set the remainder of the drives up as another set or will that matter?









I've got my Opticals in 5 & 6 and set to IDE so I don't believe that is the problem. Or is it?









Need help... must... get... RA... RA... RAI... RAID... on board. *ugh*









*Update* Oh and I did try everything. But I forgot to mention my USB Mouse. Could THAT be my issue as well?









~Ceadder










I had that problem once, give me a few to dog up the information I nedded to get past that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. It gives me the same lame sob story that there 
"might contain recovery files or important software from my computer manufdacturer..."










And after I try to delete the partition and it fails it shows me this BS about checking the "Log File". It would be nice if I could get into the damn log file so that I can check it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


try next ??


----------



## Tweeky

Where do you want to install windows?

select the drive---the only one and click next ??


----------



## Ceadderman

I've done that every time.

No joy in Muddville.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Where do you want to install windows?

select the drive---the only one and click next ??


----------



## Tweeky

Ceadderman said:


> Yup. It gives me the same lame sob story that there
> "might contain recovery files or important software from my computer manufdacturer..."
> 
> Click OK


----------



## Gen

OK, I have two options... The Vista and 7 installtion does not give the fullest of drive partitioning options as XP. So first Disable RAID, boot up an XP disk and do a full format on each drive with the NTFS filesystem. If that does not work, take a look here http://www.brighthub.com/computing/w...les/42238.aspx which format using GParted off a bootable disk and again, single drives.

I had to do a full format with mine to get Windows 7 to continue and it takes a long time


----------



## Ceadderman

Not working bro. Should I pull these drives and reformat them *again*, they're working perfectly well out of RAID I don't see what the deal is trying to get them into RAID but...

I'm just lost. This is not my first go round at the the party. So I know what I'm doing but this is mind numbing to say the least.









~Ceadder











Tweeky said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> Yup. It gives me the same lame sob story that there
> "might contain recovery files or important software from my computer manufdacturer..."
> 
> Click OK


----------



## Tweeky

Click OK or NEXT but not cancel ??


----------



## Gen

My temps after filing down NB standoffs. NB was >4C higher without filing the standoffs a bit.


----------



## Gen

Ceadderman said:


> Not working bro. Should I pull these drives and reformat them *again*, they're working perfectly well out of RAID I don't see what the deal is trying to get them into RAID but...
> 
> I'm just lost. This is not my first go round at the the party. So I know what I'm doing but this is mind numbing to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try GParted, I think (can't remember, been a long while ago) that was what I finally used to get past that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wait, what?

I've gotten my Win 7 to create multiple partitions on a drive. It sucks for breaking down an unused partition that landed in front of my OS partition but it installed partitions just fine in the Storage Management system.

So are you saying that before it gets on board it sucks?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


OK, I have two options... The Vista and 7 installtion does not give the fullest of drive partitioning options as XP. So first Disable RAID, boot up an XP disk and do a full format on each drive with the NTFS filesystem. If that does not work, take a look here http://www.brighthub.com/computing/w...les/42238.aspx which format using GParted off a bootable disk and again, single drives.

I had to do a full format with mine to get Windows 7 to continue and it takes a long time


----------



## Gen

Got a quick question, do you have a flash drive for RAID drivers plugged in when your select the partition for installing? If so, immediately remove it after getting drivers from it and see if that works.

After serching the net of this problem, there seems to be many bugs with the installation process for W7.


----------



## Tweeky

it looks like Gen has good information to use
http://www.brighthub.com/computing/w...les/42238.aspx


----------



## Ceadderman

Removed Thumbdrive, clicked refresh, made another attempt to install. No joy...

It might be my mouse, since that too has an OS. If so I'm screwed.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Got a quick question, do you have a flash drive for RAID drivers plugged in when your select the partition for installing? If so, immediately remove it after getting drivers from it and see if that works.

After serching the net of this problem, there seems to be many bugs with the installation process for W7.


----------



## Gen

Ahh yes, now I remember, I had the flash drive problem when trying to get raid working.

From some other forums:

Quote:



Undertow--thank you a thousand times. You were right. The one thing that I was missing...and on which there is ZERO documentation...is the fact that the USB flash drive MUST BE REMOVED immediately after loading the RAID / AHCI drivers before clicking NEXT! I followed your tip and although I did have to click "RESCAN" after plugging in the USB flash drive before I could "BROWSE" for the drivers, it worked like a charm. Who would have thought that keeping the USB drive inserted throughout the installation process would result in the OS completely halting and refusing to recognize the HDD partition(s)??? That did NOT happen to me on Vista and it didn't happen on my other computer with 7 beta on it. Go figure. One step forward...two steps back!


http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-...partition.html


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Crap!









~Ceadder










The way I would approach it is to make a cloned image of the data HD. Install the HD's in 1-4, make 1-4 RAID & 5-6 IDE in the main BIOS, set them up as RAID O in the RAID BIOS, wipe the HD's, build the array, install W7, USB drive with RAID drivers at F6 (or wherever it is they ask for them), then transfer the cloned image to the array.

The one issue I see you having is the 2 different sized HD's in an array, plus splitting the larger HD in to sections. Look in to Acronis Disk Director 11 Home. It may be exactly what you need to finish the job.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Removed Thumbdrive, clicked refresh, made another attempt to install. No joy...

It might be my mouse, since that too has an OS. If so I'm screwed.









~Ceadder










Another idea as I'm thinking the flash drive is what is holding it up. Burn the Raid drivers to a disk, then when asked to install Raid drivers, remove the Windows 7 disk, insert the disk just burned with raid drivers, install raid drivers, then reinsert windows 7 disk.

I think this became my solution.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Ahh yes, now I remember, I had the flash drive problem when trying to get raid working.


W7 doesn't ask you to remove the flash drive during the process like previous Windows OS's did. I went through the same thing when putting my Raptor array together with W7.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


My temps after filing down NB standoffs. NB was >4C higher without filing the standoffs a bit.











I saw like 11Âº bro, maybe I filed them down a lot more or something? Either way, it sure helps man.

full load


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll just reboot and try to remove the drive after installing the driver. I can't make a disc at the moment cause my Opticals are tied up here.









If worse comes to worse I can try something else. Like my 12 gauge and homemade catapult.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Another idea as I'm thinking the flash drive is what is holding it up. Burn the Raid drivers to a disk, then when asked to install Raid drivers, remove the Windows 7 disk, insert the disk just burned with raid drivers, install raid drivers, then reinsert windows 7 disk.

I think this became my solution.


----------



## Chicken Patty

damn ceadder, still no luck heh? Keep us posted. Although I'm not posting related to your issues I am watching bro.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

At stock settings. The thermometer in the room says 30.2Â°C/86.3Â°F. Seems high by about 5Â°F.


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^Loving the temps on the NB


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm in! I'm in! I'm in!























































Yes Virginia there IS a Santa Clause and his name is Gen!









+Rep for everyone that hepped.









Epic Fail on Asus and Microsoft for not collaborating on RAID issues.
















~Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

Finally!


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*

























I'm in! I'm in! I'm in!























































Yes Virginia there IS a Santa Clause and his name is Gen!









+Rep for everyone that hepped.









Epic Fail on Asus and Microsoft for not collaborating on RAID issues.
















~Ceadder









































Though this is not an issue with ASUS (I had the MSI 790FX-GD70 when this hit me) or RAID or the drivers. This is straight up Microsoft not installing to the selected partition and trying to install to the flash drive...


----------



## off1ine




----------



## SpaceCowboy

It makes me think twice about changing the plate in the EK HF water block for a different one.

I just checked UPS tracking & I should have a new set of G.Skill DDR3-2200 RAM & an Asus HD5850 Direct CU Top video card here later today. I thought that the 2nd VC card would here tomorrow. There was a delay in it being shipped, so it wont be here until next week.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*

























I'm in! I'm in! I'm in!























































~Ceadder










Sweet!!


----------



## Ceadderman

True but I think that it's more on Microsoft if they didn't give the Manufacturers a heads up and the Manufacturers for not doing the research before sending their manuals to Printing. At least the editors should have caught this.









Okay well I gots work to do so I'll be back later after I get my system sorted out.









Thanks again evabody you alls Tops in my book.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*
































Though this is not an issue with ASUS (I had the MSI 790FX-GD70 when this hit me) or RAID or the drivers. This is straight up Microsoft not installing to the selected partition and trying to install to the flash drive...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


At stock settings. The thermometer in the room says 30.2Â°C/86.3Â°F. Seems high by about 5Â°F.











Cowboy, you running the ek board block, right? pretty impressive temps! I need to wait until i can upgrade to the supreme hf and pick up the board block too. cant wait


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Got some OT pics for the night owls.







Maybe not so OT as it was one reason I thought my pump was shot when setting up the loop for the CFIV.







That's after 4-6 months of use with Swiftech additive & distilled water.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Yikes, that looks nasty ^^^


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


At stock settings. The thermometer in the room says 30.2Â°C/86.3Â°F. Seems high by about 5Â°F.











I hope I have the money for that black here soon. I'll also be going to 1/2" tubing and add me an actual res into the loop.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Cowboy, you running the ek board block, right? pretty impressive temps! I need to wait until i can upgrade to the supreme hf and pick up the board block too. cant wait

















Yes, EK chip set block & EK HF. There are also (2) Swiftech triple radiators, (6) 70 CFM 38MM fans, & a MCP655 in the loop.


----------



## bcountry

What fluid you running in it now Cowboy??


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Yikes, that looks nasty ^^^


Yup. Pretty sure that's the galvanic corrosion issue Foxconn said didn't exist.







It was said by FC to be clear coated, so either it was a lie, or the Chinese manufacturers struck again & cut costs by not using CC & did it on the sly.


----------



## Ceadderman

Mmmmm that looks Nummy Cowboy.

So it looks like I was on point when I thought you might have a clog eh? Sorry to hear but at least you know it's not the pump and not to trust Swiftech's additives.









~Ceadder


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I hope I have the money for that black here soon. I'll also be going to 1/2" tubing and add me an actual res into the loop.


I used 3/8" because of fitment issues with running the hose, the length of hose, & trying to keep the water velocity up. It wasn't worth a slight temperature drop for me to deal with the hassle of making 1/2" hoses fit, especially on tight bends.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


What fluid you running in it now Cowboy??


Distilled water for now. I pulled that loop apart so much in the last few days that it would have been expensive to be using an additive. I don't think there's anything wrong with the Swiftech additive, it's just a cluster **** with the BlackOps board having the issue it does. I'd use the additive again.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*












Mother of gravy!!! was that a stock water block on your mobo? When I was looking to replace my msi 890fx w/ either the asus or the gigabyte 890fx-gdu7, I was fond of the gigabyte because of the water block it came w/. but then i researched it and it was a half-arse block w/ permanent 3/8" barbs. good thing I passed on it, could have been shoddy quality and ended up like this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like I'm still around for a bit as it's taking awhile to get my system squared away. Istalling my AVG pack at the moment and updating my system.









But DAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAMN this thing is fast with the system installations. Much faster than when I was running a single TB drive.









~Ceadder


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Mmmmm that looks Nummy Cowboy.

So it looks like I was on point when I thought you might have a clog eh? Sorry to hear but at least you know it's not the pump and not to trust Swiftech's additives.









~Ceadder










No clog in the BlackOps, it flowed quite well, & none in the CFIV either. It was an issue with the hoses being reversed on the EK HF & the EK instructions not being the greatest. Part of that is in the translation, part is the generic pictures, part is just leaving information out.

BTW, the BlackOps ran well. The problem was that both LAN's didn't work, one out of the box, the other stopped working a month later.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Mother of gravy!!! was that a stock water block on your mobo? When I was looking to replace my msi 890fx w/ either the asus or the gigabyte 890fx-gdu7, I was fond of the gigabyte because of the water block it came w/. but then i researched it and it was a half-arse block w/ permanent 3/8" barbs. good thing I passed on it, could have been shoddy quality and ended up like this.


 Yes, the stock BlackOps chip set water block. I almost bought the UD7 until I realized it would require buying yet another case because of the extended board length. That doesn't work when you're trying to downsize your collection of parts.









I have another project to finish this week.










I need to check that block also. I'm pretty sure this one is clean. This is the loop I used on the previous BlackOps MB, & before that with an Asus X48 Rampage Extreme.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, I'm game.









What do I have to do to get my RAID drives to boot?

Do I have to go back into the ROM file and clear the command now?









I'm currently in BIOS and can't figure anything here cause I don't think I should mess with storage and I set all the devices. But it wanted to go at this again.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay now I'm starting to get extremely hot with this thing.

I've gone to BIOS and set my boot order to be this...

1.NuclearHive(RAID 0 Array)
2.Optical Drive
3.Disabled

In my Main only...

SATA 5
SATA 6
Storage Configuartion

Are visible.

Is this another Windows issue?









Sure seems like it cause I deleted the LD file and rebooted to show both my HDDs' in free form.

It loaded up windows but would not allow a format because it has Microsoft files on it. Figuring out that I should not have deleted the LD file I went back and created another one based on the same parameters that I had already set.

I'm definitely not going to be happy if this is another Windows glitch. The stupid then loaded fine once I got it past the Flashdrive issue. But after I got some updates onboard it tanked. Is this ALWAYS going to be an issue? Or will the system finally learn that my drives are a single unit?







_*sigh*_

~Ceadder


----------



## Gen

Drives that are in a RAID array will not be visible from BIOS, only the RAID tool after post and Windows.

Boot order looks good.

Quote:



But after I got some updates onboard it tanked.


When installing ATI drivers, to a custom install and deselect RAID or chipset drivers or whatever they are called. When installing them, you cannot restart after unistall old drivers or you lose raid drivers and can't get back into Windows.


----------



## Ceadderman

But the drives were reformatted. I didn't even add new ones.









So basicaly I gotta reformat them again?









I only installed Windows updates
Spybot Search and Destroy
AVG
Malware Bytes.

I waited til after the updates had finished then I restarted the machine. Had the problems occur upon that reboot.

The machine had rebooted itself something like 3 times I think it was.:Eh-smiley

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Drives that are in a RAID array will not be visible from BIOS, only the RAID tool after post and Windows.

Boot order looks good.

When installing ATI drivers, to a custom install and deselect RAID or chipset drivers or whatever they are called. When installing them, you cannot restart after unistall old drivers or you lose raid drivers and can't get back into Windows.


----------



## Rian

Anyone got blocks for the chipset yet?

Btw: Here she is updated =]


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm definitely not going to be happy if this is another Windows glitch. The stupid then loaded fine once I got it past the Flashdrive issue.

~Ceadder










How about creating a slip-streamed DVD of W7 with the RAID drivers on it?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Anyone got blocks for the chipset yet?


Still got some more work to do on it. Just waiting on delivery of new RAM & a video card today.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


But the drives were reformatted. I didn't even add new ones.









So basicaly I gotta reformat them again?









I only installed Windows updates
Spybot Search and Destroy
AVG
Malware Bytes.

I waited til after the updates had finished then I restarted the machine. Had the problems occur upon that reboot.

The machine had rebooted itself something like 3 times I think it was.:Eh-smiley

~Ceadder










Try system restore to get to Windows.


----------



## Ceadderman

My deleting and recreating the RAID Command isn't going to muck up a system restore?









If not I'm down for that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Try system restore to get to Windows.


----------



## Gen

Deleting and recreating the array would have wiped the drives...


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Still got some more work to do on it. Just waiting on delivery of new RAM & a video card today.


Ahh, im still debating to get it or not





















, Its that whole cooler that makes this board so damn sexy


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Ahh, im still debating to get it or not





















, Its that whole cooler that makes this board so damn sexy









Either you're from the future or you typed in the roman numeral for the mobo in your sig rig backward... Lol


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Ahh, im still debating to get it or not





















, Its that whole cooler that makes this board so damn sexy









I look outside & there's *one* box delivered by UPS. It was no ring & run, the driver just dropped & ran. There are *two* tracking numbers, both say out for delivery, so I lift the box & it's really light. The RAM is here, the video card is not.







I've never had two deliveries, from two drivers, on the same day.


----------



## navit

that is a little strange, unless the driver left one of the boxes on his truck


----------



## SpaceCowboy

The other box just showed up. No doorbell again. According to the UPS site the RAM was delivered at 2:31 PM, the VC at 4:08 PM. With a 90 minute delivery spread it must have been on another truck. I've had 3 or 4 prior blown deliveries where a box was left on the truck & it never comes back that day, even if you call & complain that you paid extra to have it delivered that day while the truck is still in the neighborhood.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
The other box just showed up. No doorbell again. According to the UPS site the RAM was delivered at 2:31 PM, the VC at 4:08 PM. With a 90 minute delivery spread it must have been on another truck. I've had 3 or 4 prior blown deliveries where a box was left on the truck & it never comes back that day, even if you call & complain that you paid extra to have it delivered that day while the truck is still in the neighborhood.

ups is always really terrible
heck i got a notice saying they attempted but i never even got a blasted doorbell ring

if you live in a house they usually leave it there or so i heard


----------



## Ceadderman

Well before I get back into my RAID issue...

I had nothing but problems from FedEx. Oh sure they deliver on time too, but generally they drop things on your porch and leave in this area. I don't know how you guys service is but mine is horrible. The last FedEx shipment I received was my 1st Hit TB HDD. Box was dented on one of the Corners and the FedEx guy just delivered and ran. He didn't even knock. Which is funny cause I opened the door to see him at the bottom of the stairs as he was leaving. I said something the guy didn't even acknowledge me. I picked up the box and noticed the corner and by that time he was in his truck. So when I say ran I mean it. I was kind of surprised I didn't hear the sound of tires squealing as he pulled a bootlegger's reverse. That's how much of a hurry he was in to get out of the parking lot. I think he just didn't want to get stuck here with me filling out the report I might have filed. Thank goodness my Drive was okay or I would have filed a complaint with the company.

The best service I've gotten, I have to say is from UPS. Maybe it just each local representatives who suck. Cause I've gotten great service from FedEx in the past. But I lived someplace else. Also had both have had their issues depending on the size of the area. I currently live in a small town. When I lived in bigger communities you couldn't count on either one 100%...

Okay now I think I may redo this whole RAID. I have 2 TB of drives available if I removed them and held them in my hands. I just looked at in the Computer Management area and only 500 Gigs is available and it's not showing my one gig more. So I couldn't even use them as RAID/ Storage drives unless I removed them from the system and set them up in another system long enough to format the back end. In which case I could screw up the RAID if I misallocate the correct number which I think in this case would be 500Gigs /2 since it would want to run them as RAID also.

In any case if I set this thing up to be a RAID storage from the get go I still only have 1TB available to me not .5/1.5. Does this sound right?

Thanks.

~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

i think it's usually the delivery person
i have bad experience with all of them
usps = wrong place!! seriously 1 block off and the address to my place was in huge print
ups = no doorbell ringing sometimes or never an actual specified time
fedex = no dorrbell also


----------



## Ceadderman

I agree with this. FedEx here is notorious for leaving big ticket items on the doorstep. They left my HP Notebook on the doorstep twice. I was in the house both times and the area I lived in you wouldn't leave your Granma on the doorstep without protection. Damn Tweakers will steal anything not nailed down. It was just good that I was home and expecting my package or it would have been gone.

But I think it's mostly that the companies involved have the drivers on such a draconian time schedule that service suffers because of it.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i think it's usually the delivery person
i have bad experience with all of them
usps = wrong place!! seriously 1 block off and the address to my place was in huge print
ups = no doorbell ringing sometimes or never an actual specified time
fedex = no dorrbell also


----------



## fssbzz

lol i love USPS so much..
is so fast...especially the priority mail.


----------



## wermad

UPS has been fast and they will knock, usps is ok too, FedEx, either late or box is dented. its nice to have a Fry's near by, just a 10 mins drive, and there is another about a 45 mins drive







. Though not the greatest selection, but i got my asus there.


----------



## godofdeath

im waiting for my dhl/usps to come n the tracking is terrible stupid egg


----------



## fssbzz

i hate UPS from egg,when i use standard shipping, the UPS MUST DELIVERED it ON the 3RD day even the item had been arrived to my town..
how i wish newegg add an option for USPS Priority.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


i hate UPS from egg,when i use standard shipping, the UPS MUST DELIVERED it ON the 3RD day even the item had been arrived to my town..
how i wish newegg add an option for USPS Priority.


yes i really wish for usps also
it is so much cheaper
maybe it's because they are located in a business area/facility

tho i do admit the usps tracking site blows


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yes i really wish for usps also
it is so much cheaper
maybe it's because they are located in a business area/facility

tho i do admit the usps tracking site blows


ya..i admit that too..
but their delivery services is just fast!~
i don't even need to track it, it usually arrives at the 2nd day or day after i order it..is just superb~~


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay getting back on topic somewhat...

I'm once again reintroducing Win 7 and Crosshair IV. They are not the best of friends but they are finally starting to warm up to each other. It's a start right.









Anyhoo... deleted the 500 Gig RAID partition and decided to go with an 1980 partition. I won't get the benefits of the full 2 TBs' but it was close enough for Gov't work. After I finish this I need to figure out what I need to do to get the RAID to take so that I can restart and have the system boot on its own without the need of assistance and making it so I have to do it all over again. Least my RAID command doesn't have to be reconfigured again.









~Ceadder


----------



## fssbzz

im going for RAID-1 tomorrow. i hope i wont have so much problem lol


----------



## godofdeath

has anyone tried wipedrive from this using a cd version 4?
I get some weird message so yea...


----------



## Ceadderman

I may go with RAID 1 if this thing keeps it up. It's Win 7 not the system. The system is set in a reasonable manner. I'm going to make a restore point now, since it's been installed again. Should make it easier to get everything onboard.

It could be that w/o a dedicated GPU driver the system doesn't understand that my 5770 is recognized.









So I guess this is going to be slow going. I just hope the power doesn't go out cause I'm gonna have to leave my system on.









~Ceaddr









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


im going for RAID-1 tomorrow. i hope i wont have so much problem lol


----------



## Phobos223

^^ never seen so many problem with raid before lol Sorry bro, I can only imagine how frustrated you are! I brushed off 2 old raptors (the 36GB originals) Plugged em in, flipped switch in bios, setup raid 0, and installed windows without a hitch. I have even flashed bios multiple times and had no problem with this array! Godspeed man, hope you get it figured out!

** Also, anyone curious about the waterblock and NB temps, I just did a prime run for Chicken Patty and posted the results in my build log


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


tho i do admit the usps tracking site blows


Why go through the hassle & expense of printing stickers with tracking numbers & supplying tracking numbers, if there's no way to track them? The government wastes so much money with the USPS, but they have their hand out for a postage increase every time you blink. Either ditch the tracking numbers or get the system up & running!! It's been like this for years.

The Asus VC has one 6 pin power plug & one 8 pin plug. Hooking the 6 pin up results in no video & a screeching alarm. I had to find an 8 pin PCI-E cable to get the VC running. I used one cable of each type. So now there's 14 pins from the PSU running the card.


----------



## Ceadderman

USPS is a privatized system and has been for the last 10 years or so. It's proof that Privitization works.

Well I'm sitting here looking at my virtual drive and I'm looking at 100mb of System Reserve followed by 1843.92 Gigs of RAID. I have no idea why the reserve is set in front of my RAID but I'm not going to complain. But now I gotta shrink the volume and may not be able to get it down to 500 Gigs to use the back end as storage. RAID 1 may be redundant but...









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Why go through the hassle & expense of printing stickers with tracking numbers & supplying tracking numbers, if there's no way to track them? The government wastes so much money with the USPS, but they have their hand out for a postage increase every time you blink. Either ditch the tracking numbers or get the system up & running!! It's been like this for years.

The Asus VC has one 6 pin power plug & one 8 pin plug. Hooking the 6 pin up results in no video & a screeching alarm. I had to find an 8 pin PCI-E cable to get the VC running. I used one cable of each type. So now there's 14 pins from the PSU running the card.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Either you're from the future or you typed in the roman numeral for the mobo in your sig rig backward... Lol










Deffinatly from the future xD. Ty for pointing this out


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks man it's just Windows way of keepin me on my toes I guess. I think I finally got it sorted out. I have to dL all the updates first before I put anything else on it. Makes for an interesting day when your netspeed is in the basement.







lol

It's finally sorting itself out, I think I acted prematurely yesterday when I pulled the installation disc and installed my AV programs on it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^ never seen so many problem with raid before lol Sorry bro, I can only imagine how frustrated you are! I brushed off 2 old raptors (the 36GB originals) Plugged em in, flipped switch in bios, setup raid 0, and installed windows without a hitch. I have even flashed bios multiple times and had no problem with this array! Godspeed man, hope you get it figured out!

** Also, anyone curious about the waterblock and NB temps, I just did a prime run for Chicken Patty and posted the results in my build log


----------



## Rian

Me thinks this club needs a refeshed list of owners


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


USPS is a privatized system and has been for the last 10 years or so. It's proof that Privitization works.

Well I'm sitting here looking at my virtual drive and I'm looking at 100mb of System Reserve followed by 1843.92 Gigs of RAID. I have no idea why the reserve is set in front of my RAID but I'm not going to complain. But now I gotta shrink the volume and may not be able to get it down to 500 Gigs to use the back end as storage. RAID 1 may be redundant but...









~Ceadder










The 100MB reserve has the system recovery crap on it so you don't need the disk and it has stuff on it for bitlocker and maybe a couple other things. You can remove it and not hurt anything when installing Windows. I would have to search down a guide again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, good to know. I won't be deleting it then.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


The 100MB reserve has the system recovery crap on it so you don't need the disk and it has stuff on it for bitlocker and maybe a couple other things. You can remove it and not hurt anything when installing Windows. I would have to search down a guide again.


----------



## erocker

Grrrr.. Still no CH IV block. Had to email EK today, I hope they respond.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys I get her up and running. I'm going to let it alone for a bit since I been at this the last 4 days. I need to catch some winks I'm pretty beat right now.

But at least it's done and I haven't had to boot using the OS disc. I think that
s a good sign. Thanks to all for the help.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

@erocker

Hope you get it soon bro, keep us posted.

@ceadderman
Finally bro! Catch some winks and let it rip


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^ never seen so many problem with raid before lol Sorry bro, I can only imagine how frustrated you are! I brushed off 2 old raptors (the 36GB originals) Plugged em in, flipped switch in bios, setup raid 0, and installed windows without a hitch. I have even flashed bios multiple times and had no problem with this array! Godspeed man, hope you get it figured out!

Same here, but I think what we did is a lot simpler than what he wants to do. He wants to split data on one HD, part being for the array, the other part stand alone, then use a different sized HD for the other part of the array. We just took 2 of the same HD's & built a simple array, in my case 2 more to mirror, & let it rip. W7 handles that easily.

I just checked the UPS site. Somehow they are now a day behind on the delivery. That means it's delayed even more by the weekend. It wont be here until Monday. :-(


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well guys I get her up and running. I'm going to let it alone for a bit since I been at this the last 4 days. I need to catch some winks I'm pretty beat right now.

But at least it's done and I haven't had to boot using the OS disc. I think that
s a good sign. Thanks to all for the help.









~Ceadder










Finally!!! Nice to see with your last scrap of energy you updated your sig to say RAID 0.. LOL


----------



## wermad

my 4870x2 is crapping out again, time to bake it again. Might have to scratch the X6 upgrade and go w/ a 5xxx series, maybe cross fire 5770


----------



## hata28

As I said b4, I had to install Windows 7 x64 on a single SSD and clone it to the RAID0 SSDs. Then it's boot up and running! And now I have to keep that SSD as a back up in case I need to re-install Windows again!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


my 4870x2 is crapping out again, time to bake it again. Might have to scratch the X6 upgrade and go w/ a 5xxx series, maybe cross fire 5770










You won't regret dual 5770's. That's what I run, I ran Crysis fully maxed out minus AA and it ran at average over 45FPS. Every other game I play runs over 70-80 FPS fully maxed out.


----------



## wermad

its a shame that reference cards are harder to find and tend to be $10-30 more than the non-reference, obviously I will be using ek blocks (ek has only 5770 reference design blocks only







)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


its a shame that reference cards are harder to find and tend to be $10-30 more than the non-reference, obviously I will be using ek blocks (ek has only 5770 reference design blocks only







)


I have two of them









I bought one that wasn't and a buddy had three of them for sale. I traded mine for his and paid his shipping. Now I have two. I have one EK block with me already, just need one more.


----------



## DarkShooter

Hey there..
So i finally am thinking about if i should upgrade my CIIIF to the CIVF, however i'm still not sure.. The looks of the board are kinda wierd compared to mine, and i love the ROG LCD Poster, does this one has it too?
USB 3.0 and Sata3 isnt one of my priorities right now is there anything else worth for the upgrade? other than the chipset which was mostly made optimized for x6


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


Hey there..
So i finally am thinking about if i should upgrade my CIIIF to the CIVF, however i'm still not sure.. The looks of the board are kinda wierd compared to mine, and i love the ROG LCD Poster, does this one has it too?
USB 3.0 and Sata3 isnt one of my priorities right now is there anything else worth for the upgrade? other than the chipset which was mostly made optimized for x6


This one doesn't have a actual LED poster. Wish it did, ever since I have my EVGA X58 I think it's awesome!


----------



## wermad

I like the red led next to the 24pin pwr connector, like a little debug system, only its simple and will tell you what has an issue if any.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I like the red led next to the 24pin pwr connector, like a little debug system, only its simple and will tell you what has an issue if any.


It's very good, it's the same as a LED poster kinda, just simpler.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


The looks of the board are kinda wierd compared to mine, and i love the ROG LCD Poster, does this one has it too?


There were some freaky issues with the remote LCD poster on the x48 MB's. Many owners had to unplug them to solve the issue.


----------



## JakeM

Does anyone know specifically what screws I must buy to replace the nb screws? Any item number or anything?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JakeM*


Does anyone know specifically what screws I must buy to replace the nb screws? Any item number or anything?


not sure the numbers, but u can file it down easily 1mm. save you tons of time


----------



## fssbzz

tri fire ASUS 5850 with this board not bad eh~?


----------



## wermad

^^^







, I wish I had the funds for the 5970 if still for sale







. Spent most of my cash on the MM case









Guys, I just got started in pulling out the vid card for baking, Im also going to check the nb, now I been getting a steady 50-55c so far, based what Im seeing w/ others, Im a little hesitant to pull it all apart and have no change in temp when Im done. any thoughts before I dismantle the heatsink. I also would like an opinion on which tim to use, I have AS S5 and ceramique (which is the one Im applying to all waterblocks)? thanks guys. this would be the 3rd bake for the card, but seems to work after it


----------



## Ceadderman

I can only speak to the TIM werm. You know the cure time for AS5. I'm not sure I would use either if you want quick results(AS5) or solid temp average(Ceramique) so I would have to say to use something else if you can get it quickly enough. AS3, or Shin-Etsu or some other high grade TIM that has a 0 day cure time would be your best bet. Check out my sig for a comparison of 80 TIMs' if you need something more specific.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


^^^







, I wish I had the funds for the 5970 if still for sale







. Spent most of my cash on the MM case









Guys, I just got started in pulling out the vid card for baking, Im also going to check the nb, now I been getting a steady 50-55c so far, based what Im seeing w/ others, Im a little hesitant to pull it all apart and have no change in temp when Im done. any thoughts before I dismantle the heatsink. I also would like an opinion on which tim to use, I have AS S5 and ceramique (which is the one Im applying to all waterblocks)? thanks guys. this would be the 3rd bake for the card, but seems to work after it


----------



## wermad

tnx Ceadder, the ceramique has been working great so far on the cpu block and gpu blocks, will stick w/ that for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


not sure the numbers, but u can file it down easily 1mm. save you tons of time


I filed mine down and it dropped over 10Âºcm huge difference!


----------



## wermad

tnx CP, is it ideal only for the nb or for vreg and sb too?


----------



## Ceadderman

Fair nuff. I have a tube of that stuff. Haven't used it yet. I always find some excuse to go with something else. I may try some for my new Dominator GT tops...

then again I won't. But I'm sure I'll find a use for it in the future. Would hate to waste $10 on a 20 gram tube that is just going to sit around collecting dust.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


tnx Ceadder, the ceramique has been working great so far on the cpu block and gpu blocks, will stick w/ that for now.


----------



## wermad

alrighty then! 4870x2 has been resurrected from the brink for the 3rd time. I suspect I might be able to keep it for a good month or two before another bake, eventually I will upgrade to the 5xxx series.

Northbridge success! applied ceramique and filed down the standoffs and now idles @ 44c @ 3.2, oc to 4.0 and jumps to 47-48 light load







, not bad for a 10 mins job. Thanks for the advise guys









edit: forgot the ceramique has a 20-24hr cure time, running about 30-40% load @ 4.0 1.4375, jumped to 51c, will wait and report back this monday on the temps after cure time. have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Psycho666

i still want in


----------



## Tweeky

[QUOTE 4870x2 has been resurrected from the brink for the 3rd time. I suspect I might be able to keep it for a good month or two before another bake

How do you bake 4870x2 to resurrect them?








How long and at what temp?









I tried to bake a cake once but the frosting ran down the side!


----------



## wermad

lol, some pcb if you bake them for about 10 mins @ 200c or 400f, will fix them. something to do w/ the solder and the heat which is at the brink before solder liquefies. all I know my card is back to normal after artifacting severely and it stopped producing a pic. only do this if your card has no warranty rma option(s). if you do and still have warranty it might void the warranty or manufacturer will claim abuse by user.

Just take off all oem heatsinks/fans and tim. clean really good, only pcb and bracket (some take them off), I bake mine upside down, others do it right side up, on a cookie sheet, I lined mine w/ aluminum foil. youube has a lot of vids of people baking. Do at your own risk. give it about 30mins - 1hr for cool down.

NB update, its idling @ 52c stock speeds, sigh, I still have a bit of cure time to go, we'll see then


----------



## erocker

The deed has been done. Turned out great and went smooth. Well, my pump is making a noise like the bearing is just starting to wear out so I just ordered another MCP355.

Here are the pics:


----------



## fssbzz

^^^^ looks awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty

Very nice Erocker, looks great!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Crap. The F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS wont run at rated speed (2200 @ 7-10-10-28-2n [profile 1]), & it wont underclock to 6-9-6-24-2n @ 2000 either. Does anybody else have this memory that can help me out with settings?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Crap. The F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS wont run at rated speed (2200 @ 7-10-10-28-2n [profile 1]), & it wont underclock to 6-9-6-24-2n @ 2000 either. Does anybody else have this memory that can help me out with settings?


i never try running 2000 but on 1920 with 6-9-6-24-2N with this board works fine for me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


i still want in



















Get in line. I been on 2 of them now and still no add.


















You only need one pic though.









So how you all like my new Dominator Tops. I got some GT tops from bob808. They don't fit exactly as standard Dom tops do but the fan kit will slide right over the top of them.









@werm thanks for posting about your baking your boards. I'll have to file that away in my bag of rainy day tricks.









~Ceadder


----------



## fssbzz

yea..nice..the red one looks better on Crosshair IV


----------



## godofdeath

ambient 26c
nb 39c
sb 34c

good or bad?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
ambient 26c
nb 39c
sb 34c

good or bad?

Very good!

Right now on idle with minor browsing:
Ambient 20Â°C
NB 38Â°C
SB 37Â°C

So I am 6Â°C cooler ambient, and temps are comparable give or take.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
Very good!

Right now on idle with minor browsing:
Ambient 20Â°C
NB 38Â°C
SB 37Â°C

So I am 6Â°C cooler ambient, and temps are comparable give or take.

thing is mine wont stay like that
since i dont leave the ac on
its gonna jump to the 50s later


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
ambient 26c
nb 39c
sb 34c

good or bad?

How is your ambient? Those are great temps.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that I'm going to get back under the heatsinks when I do my sleeving. I had the AC on yesterday and the lowest my NB got was 48c. Which isn't bad but if you can get 10c lower with your AC then I should be able to get reasonably close with my AC on.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
Very good!

Right now on idle with minor browsing:
Ambient 20Â°C
NB 38Â°C
SB 37Â°C

So I am 6Â°C cooler ambient, and temps are comparable give or take.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I think that I'm going to get back under the heatsinks when I do my sleeving. I had the AC on yesterday and the lowest my NB got was 48c. Which isn't bad but if you can get 10c lower with your AC then I should be able to get reasonably close with my AC on.









~Ceadder










You have filed down your standoffs right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. I just removed the Sinks and saw the indentations and let it go at that other than clearing the indents of the stock TIM and applying X23. So if I can get the file out and bench the standoffs in a vice I'm pretty sure I can get the temps down even further.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
You have filed down your standoffs right?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
How is your ambient? Those are great temps.

it was at 26c

i think it maybe 28-30c now
cant check my nb temps currently since im wiping the hd


----------



## ny_driver

Standoff lapping







I would do mine to @ least 1000grit.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nope. I just removed the Sinks and saw the indentations and let it go at that other than clearing the indents of the stock TIM and applying X23. So if I can get the file out and bench the standoffs in a vice I'm pretty sure I can get the temps down even further.









~Ceadder









File them down bro, made the biggest difference ever!


----------



## ny_driver

I just removed the heatpipe, looked, and put it right back on....temps are great.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I just removed the heatpipe, looked, and put it right back on....temps are great.

You still have the factory TIM on there right? How was the contact? Just curious, if temps are good I wouldn't worry.


----------



## hata28

I just got mine 2 week ago and my NB temp is around 35C to 40C. Maybe these are the new batch of CFIV.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
I just got mine 2 week ago and my NB temp is around 35C to 40C. Maybe these are the new batch of CFIV.

Could be, this problem doesn't plague everyone, but it does seem to plague the majority of the owners from what I see.

Not sure if this means anything, but when you open CPU-Z, when you go the mainboard tab it tells you the Rev. What does yours say, mine is 2.


----------



## godofdeath

stupid dvd drive it dies on me as I was about to install windows
and now I gotta talk to egg


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
stupid dvd drive it dies on me as I was about to install windows
and now I gotta talk to egg

















dammit. You don't have a spare one?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Could be, this problem doesn't plague everyone, but it does seem to plague the majority of the owners from what I see.

Not sure if this means anything, but when you open CPU-Z, when you go the mainboard tab it tells you the Rev. What does yours say, mine is 2.










Yep had mine since start of may, rev 2 as well.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 







dammit. You don't have a spare one?

lol yes but its ide


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
You still have the factory TIM on there right? How was the contact? Just curious, if temps are good I wouldn't worry.

Revision 2 also. Had it about a month.

The contact looked fairly consistent...some of the factory TIM was actually stuck to the NB and SB, so I put it back on as precisely as possible.

I wasn't worried...the highest I've seen my NB was 52c I think....and that was today with 3000MHz and 1.61v.

I really like this motherboard.


----------



## hata28

mine also rev.2


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
lol yes but its ide









Well at least you can finish up the install until the egg solves your issue









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Revision 2 also. Had it about a month.

The contact looked fairly consistent...some of the factory TIM was actually stuck to the NB and SB, so I put it back on as precisely as possible.

I wasn't worried...the highest I've seen my NB was 52c I think....and that was today with 3000MHz and 1.61v.

I really like this motherboard.









I actually had pretty good contact, but my temps were just a bit too high for my liking.


----------



## godofdeath

nvm it works again?
lol dont know what happened between using wipe drive, shutting it down and now

but thank god


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
nvm it works again?
lol dont know what happened between using wipe drive, shutting it down and now

but thank god

yeah IDE Eatz Pupz!


----------



## godofdeath

slowly installing windows now

i think my nb temps are back up to 52 since i am not running the ac and its around 30 in here


----------



## godofdeath

newest official bios is still 905 from asus?


----------



## wermad

not much success w/ the nb tim and standoff ideas. last night spiked 58c while just surfing









sadly, even though my vid card is working, it crashes w/ any game I launch














Im starting to plan my upgrade to replace both cards. 5xxx series, here I come


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
slowly installing windows now

i think my nb temps are back up to 52 since i am not running the ac and its around 30 in here

Crank up that A/C


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
newest official bios is still 905 from asus?

yes.


----------



## godofdeath

hm my dvd drive might actually be going bad

gonna have to use a usb to install win7


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
hm my dvd drive might actually be going bad

gonna have to use a usb to install win7

What's it doing now? Giving more issues?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
What's it doing now? Giving more issues?

yes the sata dvd drive keeps saying windows need to restart during the installation thing

and it first appeared halfway through the installation

so trying the usb to see if it actually is the dvd drive

hm a little envious of the other boards with an ide connector


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
hm my dvd drive might actually be going bad

gonna have to use a usb to install win7

This is the way to go! You can add the controller drivers on the stick and make it easier to do the install.

Do you have an optical drive cleaner disc? Maybe the lens is just getting dirty?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
yes the sata dvd drive keeps saying windows need to restart during the installation thing

and it first appeared halfway through the installation

so trying the usb to see if it actually is the dvd drive

hm a little envious of the other boards with an ide connector

Damn I didn't notice it was lacking that till now that you mentioned it LOL.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
This is the way to go! You can add the controller drivers on the stick and make it easier to do the install.

Do you have an optical drive cleaner disc? Maybe the lens is just getting dirty?

nope dont haave that

how do you add controller drivers


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
hm a little envious of the other boards with an ide connector

LOL









You can get a SATA to IDE adapter to use IDE drives in a SATA system. I got one from Tiger Direct and it worked fine on an optical disc. It requires a floppy power connector for the device and the power for the drive as well as the SATA cable.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Damn I didn't notice it was lacking that till now that you mentioned it LOL.

yes it doesn't have it

it was probably removed for probeit and stuff
theres no floppy also


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
nope dont haave that

how do you add controller drivers

Just copy the drivers to the stick, you can browse to the folder you put them in. I used the root.

If needed use the disc to create floppy drivers and just put them on the stick.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
i never try running 2000 but on 1920 with 6-9-6-24-2N with this board works fine for me









I tried your settings today & it failed to boot.

Currently I'm here:










Update:


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yes it doesn't have it

it was probably removed for probeit and stuff
theres no floppy also


Probably, that is one nice feature though


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm running 0905 GoD so you shouldn't have any issues if you went to it. Though, 0801 should be fine too. I went to 0905 when my system wouldn't Post. Later found the cause was standoff related. So if you don't have to go 0905, I would just keep that in the bag for a rainy day.









And guys, pretty much every CIVF out today is Rev. 1.02. That's probably not what determines the NB issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


newest official bios is still 905 from asus?


----------



## Ceadderman

Are you attempting a RAID?

If you are you need the driver on a USB stick.

If you are then you must remove stick after loading driver before clicking "Next".

If you are it takes multiple "Restarts" with the OS disc in the tray. Actually this is Win 7. Just let it do it's thing.

If you are let Win 7 get all the updates.

If you are before shutting the system off you need to look through the list of updates to check for failed updates that are deemed important. Find out the reason for failure and then apply the MS fix patch that the system directs you to.

And then FINALLY after all updates are installed(I even installed Farsi which I don't speak) then you install your GPU driver(10.5 in my case) and then your AV programs.

If not follow this from Restarts all the way through. Win 7 failed on me the 1st time I ever did it.

Let Win 7 do all the work if you can. That's the key to success with this program.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


nope dont haave that

how do you add controller drivers


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Are you attempting a RAID?

If you are you need the driver on a USB stick.

If you are then you must remove stick after loading driver before clicking "Next".

If you are it takes multiple "Restarts" with the OS disc in the tray. Actually this is Win 7. Just let it do it's thing.

If you are let Win 7 get all the updates.

If you are before shutting the system off you need to look through the list of updates to check for failed updates that are deemed important. Find out the reason for failure and then apply the MS fix patch that the system directs you to.

And then FINALLY after all updates are installed(I even installed Farsi which I don't speak) then you install your GPU driver(10.5 in my case) and then your AV programs.

If not follow this from Restarts all the way through. Win 7 failed on me the 1st time I ever did it.

Let Win 7 do all the work if you can. That's the key to success with this program.









~Ceadder










no it was just an attempt at normal windows to harddrive install.

im running wipe drive disc checking error thing to see if my hd is bad

i'll install windows tomorrow morning


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay. Hope your Drive is okay. I had my Drive fail on me due to loose standoff and know what it's like being kept on hold til you get a new Drive.







Sucks.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


no it was just an attempt at normal windows to harddrive install.

im running wipe drive disc checking error thing to see if my hd is bad

i'll install windows tomorrow morning


----------



## Phobos223

^^^^^^^^ 2.9Ghz on the HT?? Surprised that's even stable


----------



## Elloquin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^^^^^^^ 2.9Ghz on the HT?? Surprised that's even stable

You'd be surprised lol. Shoulda threw it on the bucket over the weekend but will later tonight when I get home. I managed to get 4.13GHZ 3000HT 3000NB 1667 ram at 6-7-6 24 50 passes LinX stable.


----------



## godofdeath

Well I can't boot from usb to try to install windows this morning. Still have the same problem. It gives me the restart loop after it installs and its up to the part where its completing installtion or something. Message is something about the installation restarted unexpectly or something. I will try again tonight.


----------



## wermad

tried to update to 905, and I was only able to access the bios update screen once and i did not detect the file on the flash drive. after that I could not access the menu again (alt + f2). is the bios a compressed zip file? its showing a rom type.


----------



## godofdeath

You need to extract it from the zip or whatever. You can access the ezflash through the bios by pressing delete during post


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
tried to update to 905, and I was only able to access the bios update screen once and i did not detect the file on the flash drive. after that I could not access the menu again (alt + f2). is the bios a compressed zip file? its showing a rom type.

Bios is a .rom file.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
I tried your settings today & it failed to boot.

Currently I'm here:










Update:










what voltage you put for your DRAM.? i use at least 1.75~1.8V to let him boot.
just rmb intel DRAM voltage are different, AMD Dram volt need more.


----------



## Elloquin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elloquin* 
You'd be surprised lol. Shoulda threw it on the bucket over the weekend but will later tonight when I get home. I managed to get 4.13GHZ 3000HT 3000NB 1667 ram at 6-7-6 24 50 passes LinX stable.

Here it is...


----------



## CULLEN

Has anyone had this problem on this board?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ery-5-sek.html


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
what voltage you put for your DRAM.? i use at least 1.75~1.8V to let him boot.
just rmb intel DRAM voltage are different, AMD Dram volt need more.

IIRC, 1.65-1.70v. It's rated to run 2200 @ 1.65v according to the label.

I ran in to another issue. The second Asus 5850 card arrived, but now the inlet water hose to the pump, from the rear radiator, is blocking mounting the VC. The HD4850, though it took up 2 slots with the cooler, only took up a single slot on the I/O panel. I'm going to have to rerout the hose, & it seems like I'll have to cut a hole for the hose to enter the case.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
IIRC, 1.65-1.70v. It's rated to run 2200 @ 1.65v according to the label.

it wont boot on 1.65 even 2200 7-10-10-28. just + 1.75 ~1.8 see if it will boot up thts all


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Has anyone had this problem on this board?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ery-5-sek.html

I haven't read your whole thread and sorry if you answered this already, but have you loaded defaults and see if that happens with defaults loaded?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Bios is a .rom file.

if its a rom, why didnt ez bios see it, it was directly saved on the flash drive. Ill try again this evening. thanks


----------



## godofdeath

Well here is the windows problem, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
Well I can't boot from usb to try to install windows this morning. Still have the same problem. It gives me the restart loop after it installs and its up to the part where its completing installtion or something. Message is something about the installation restarted unexpectly or something. I will try again tonight.

You have to remove the USB drive when the installation reboots the computer to complete setup.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


You have to remove the USB drive when the installation reboots the computer to complete setup.


check the attached image in the post above

i dont know if it'll work but i'll try if it fails tonight

and i couldnt boot from a usb i tried this morning


----------



## Imrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


check the attached image in the post above

i dont know if it'll work but i'll try if it fails tonight

and i couldnt boot from a usb i tried this morning


Remove all removable media except the windows CD

Boot from the windows CD

when it asks you about drivers, plug in the USB key and press OK

Find the driver and load it

Remove the USB key

continue installation.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


it wont boot on 1.65 even 2200 7-10-10-28. just + 1.75 ~1.8 see if it will boot up thts all


No boot @ 2200 & 1.8v.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


No boot @ 2200 & 1.8v.


did u use command rate 2T?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


did u use command rate 2T?


Yes. I was thinking this may be a bus issue, but I'm not sure. How far up should the bus go, above 200, before it's tapped out? I understand that no 2 boards will be the same, but is for example 300 reachable?


----------



## Ceadderman

werm, take note of where the file is(mine was ...users\\Ceadderman\\Documents\\ASUS_Crosshair_IV ... or some such thing) then you have to kind of dig through with the EZ Flash til you find it. Knowing the path makes things 100% easier, imho.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


if its a rom, why didnt ez bios see it, it was directly saved on the flash drive. Ill try again this evening. thanks


Did you update your GPU driver to 10.6 per chance?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Has anyone had this problem on this board?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ery-5-sek.html


----------



## godofdeath

alright got it to work

musta been one of the addon cards i had


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry bout double post guys...

GoD that's your system telling you that it's attempting to install it on the flash drive.

Win 7 picks it up and sees it as a HDD. So once you get through the systems first few rounds of updates via boot device yank that puppy and see how it goes. You won't hurt nuffin. I ran into this myself with my RAID install.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


Well here is the windows problem, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sorry bout double post guys...

GoD that's your system telling you that it's attempting to install it on the flash drive.

Win 7 picks it up and sees it as a HDD. So once you get through the systems first few rounds of updates via boot device yank that puppy and see how it goes. You won't hurt nuffin. I ran into this myself with my RAID install.









~Ceadder










i think it was my pci usb card maybe not quite sure but once that was removed stuff worked

hallelujah


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh see now THAT splains a lot. Win 7 saw it as a HDD. lol

You can't add the included USB/E-SATA splitter till after Win 7 is up and running on its own too I think. Cause you have to install the driver to use it but can't til Win 7 is stable.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i think it was my pci usb card maybe not quite sure but once that was removed stuff worked

hallelujah


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh see now THAT splains a lot. Win 7 saw it as a HDD. lol

You can't add the included USB/E-SATA splitter till after Win 7 is up and running on its own too I think. Cause you have to install the driver to use it but can't til Win 7 is stable.









~Ceadder










actually it was my rosewill usb pci card thing i think that was messing it up

win7 is quite annoying since the drivers for the marvel yukon isn't there

i dont like using the disc to ever installing anything


----------



## Ceadderman

Discs do have a place in the installation process. You just have to hit that sweet spot where it works well with online installation. I do both. Would rather do 100% online as well but I use a wireless card that's nearly useless until its drivers are installed from the disc.

Then the sound device on this board as well. I used the disc for most everything but GPU for the most part. I got the BIOS update from ASUS and the GPU from ATi, but only 10.5 as I know that 10.6 is garbage.

You know what? I'm sitting here scratching my noggin trying to think of anything else but I'm reasonably sure that I installed more than 60% of my drivers from the disc. That's funny. I coulda sworn that it was way less than that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


actually it was my rosewill usb pci card thing i think that was messing it up

win7 is quite annoying since the drivers for the marvel yukon isn't there

i dont like using the disc to ever installing anything


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Discs do have a place in the installation process. You just have to hit that sweet spot where it works well with online installation. I do both. Would rather do 100% online as well but I use a wireless card that's nearly useless until its drivers are installed from the disc.

Then the sound device on this board as well. I used the disc for most everything but GPU for the most part. I got the BIOS update from ASUS and the GPU from ATi, but only 10.5 as I know that 10.6 is garbage.

You know what? I'm sitting here scratching my noggin trying to think of anything else but I'm reasonably sure that I installed more than 60% of my drivers from the disc. That's funny. I coulda sworn that it was way less than that.









~Ceadder










yea theres a lot of junk you gotta get off the discs, which i dont like since they might get outdated

i dont know if the sound works currently, since i have only my mouse/keyboard, video and power cables plugged only

i still need to put back my graphics card and start folding again or maybe waitt a bit and play some games


----------



## Ceadderman

Make sure you got all your windows updates done first then install your GPU driver. Win 7 failed me when I didn't get my GPU driver on. Thought what the heck I'll play some games and install that tomorrow. Epic failure. Had to reinstall Win 7.









1. Install Win 7 and ALL updates.
2. Install GPU driver
3. AV programs.
4. Everything else.

That's how I got mine to work properly.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yea theres a lot of junk you gotta get off the discs, which i dont like since they might get outdated

i dont know if the sound works currently, since i have only my mouse/keyboard, video and power cables plugged only

i still need to put back my graphics card and start folding again or maybe waitt a bit and play some games


----------



## wermad

my last few boards the windows driver was not cutting it for the lan, gotta use the disc


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Yes. I was thinking this may be a bus issue, but I'm not sure. How far up should the bus go, above 200, before it's tapped out? I understand that no 2 boards will be the same, but is for example 300 reachable?


ya maybe. i don't know. my bus speed never overclock over 275 at 4ghz


----------



## wermad

nb is idling @ 59c w/ fans/pumps low speed (7v), tim change + file standoffs + me = fail

high speed (12v) idles 55c. cant wait to get the block









edit: bios update to 905, temps dropped to 54c low speed, 50c high


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*









nb is idling @ 59c w/ fans/pumps low speed (7v), tim change + file standoffs + me = fail

high speed (12v) idles 55c. cant wait to get the block









edit: bios update to 905, temps dropped to 54c low speed, 50c high

















I've seen some members say that's fine, but personally that's just too hot for me.


----------



## Ceadderman

What's his ambient like though? It's 0600 am and I'm @ 70F ambient. My NB temp is 43c. And I never filed my standoffs.

werm is in SoCal where it's hotter. So his ambient will affect his temps.

Not knowing what his ambient was at the time he posted, I can't specifically state one way or the other good or bad.

I can say that werm is a water cooler, so I'm with him on the move to get a MoBo block. If I had the money right now I'd be getting my kit. But I have a lot more kit to purchase than a MoBo block. Unlike werm who has everything but the block.









So I'd recommend the block if only to complete his kit.









Wow 0615 and someone ALREADY has their AC on? It's not even hot out but I can hear the neighbors unit.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I've seen some members say that's fine, but personally that's just too hot for me.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*









nb is idling @ 59c w/ fans/pumps low speed (7v), tim change + file standoffs + me = fail

high speed (12v) idles 55c. cant wait to get the block









edit: bios update to 905, temps dropped to 54c low speed, 50c high

















Pfft, count yourself lucky im in my 90's idle and load havent got the time to mod atm so im just living with it.

BTW: Anyone know how to turn off errors in bios? I WC and get cpu fan error everytime during POST and cant find the option to disable errors


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't think that you can iggy the CPU header. So you might just run a single chassis fan off of it?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Pfft, count yourself lucky im in my 90's idle and load havent got the time to mod atm so im just living with it.

BTW: Anyone know how to turn off errors in bios? I WC and get cpu fan error everytime during POST and cant find the option to disable errors


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I don't think that you can iggy the CPU header. So you might just run a single chassis fan off of it?









~Ceadder









Yea I was doing that before then i rearraged my fans and none of them reached, oh well, F1 for me


----------



## Ceadderman

Or check newegg for an extension that will hook up to your CPU header maybe?









Or if you're handy with a soldering iron you could always put together a longer lead to run there.

Whichever is easier for you. Cause man that must be quite a racket if your PC Probe II is on when the alarm goes off.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Yea I was doing that before then i rearraged my fans and none of them reached, oh well, F1 for me


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Yes. I was thinking this may be a bus issue, but I'm not sure. How far up should the bus go, above 200, before it's tapped out? I understand that no 2 boards will be the same, but is for example 300 reachable?

300 is certainly reachable on the Crosshair IV. I have run it at 308 x 13 nice and stable. 308 x 14 failed prime after 4 hours. 300 x 14 - 24/7. I haven't really tested for max FSB.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Pfft, count yourself lucky im in my 90's idle and load havent got the time to mod atm so im just living with it.

BTW: Anyone know how to turn off errors in bios? I WC and get cpu fan error everytime during POST and cant find the option to disable errors









You can absolutly do this. I had to do it on mine. I think setting is under hardware monitor, there is a fan monitor, just select CPU and switch to IGNORED and the error will go away for good, with no alarms in PC Probe or anything


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Yes. I was thinking this may be a bus issue, but I'm not sure. How far up should the bus go, above 200, before it's tapped out? I understand that no 2 boards will be the same, but is for example 300 reachable?

On my board, I can run 295 @ 1.21V, but to be 100% stable @ 300, I have to jack the voltage up to almost 1.3V







You also have to factor in CPU/NB Voltage too... seems like mine likes CPU/NB ~1.45V and NB @ 1.3V to be stable @ 308Mhz bus.

The most I have taken mine up to is 308 perfectly stable, anything over that it starts to lock up... but I have never gone above say 1.35V on the NB though, and I really don't need that much juice anyway


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elloquin* 
You'd be surprised lol. Shoulda threw it on the bucket over the weekend but will later tonight when I get home. I managed to get 4.13GHZ 3000HT 3000NB 1667 ram at 6-7-6 24 50 passes LinX stable.

Did you notice any performance gains with the HT @ 3Ghz? I had always read for years that anything over ~2.4 had no effect, and actually began to LOOSE performance when approaching 3Ghz... I have always kept mine around 2.4 or lower...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
What's his ambient like though? It's 0600 am and I'm @ 70F ambient. My NB temp is 43c. And I never filed my standoffs.

werm is in SoCal where it's hotter. So his ambient will affect his temps.

Not knowing what his ambient was at the time he posted, I can't specifically state one way or the other good or bad.

I can say that werm is a water cooler, so I'm with him on the move to get a MoBo block. If I had the money right now I'd be getting my kit. But I have a lot more kit to purchase than a MoBo block. Unlike werm who has everything but the block.









So I'd recommend the block if only to complete his kit.









Wow 0615 and someone ALREADY has their AC on? It's not even hot out but I can hear the neighbors unit.









~Ceadder









Bro coming from a cruncher/folder, ambient temps is everything. Sometimes I get cold from sitting under the a/c vent and I close it just to get warm, only a few minutes. Sometimes I forget and it gets pretty warm in my room, I come back to find PC probe flashing an alert for CPU temp which is set to alert at 55Âºc. This thing loads at 46Âºc since I brought down the voltage further. So ambients is everything in temps. Unfortunately not everyone has full control over ambients and/or are limited because of electrilb bill etc.


----------



## odin2free

so again this happend

I Returned my Asus crosshair 4 board to get another one back

this problem happend the first time i powered it up
above the third dimm is a little chip
it just zapped again
i just got my returned board and now it happend again and this time
i had a professional work on it
This is begining to piss me off

anybody know why this happens im running at 850 psu and everything is set up correctly only have on stick of memory in it but this is twice now

he doesnt know why only thing he has in mind is that its overloading for some reason all wires cables everything is running where there supposed to go


----------



## pcnazz

Possible psu problem .


----------



## Ragsters

Do you guys think Asus will make a AM3 mATX board like a Crosshair IV Gene perhaps?


----------



## Skbzi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Do you guys think Asus will make a AM3 mATX board like a Crosshair IV Gene perhaps?

Asus may or may not. We haven't seen a Gene ROG board on the AMD platform yet. If they do create one, I would definitely purchase that + a 1055T for an awesome LAN build.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skbzi* 
Asus may or may not. We haven't seen a Gene ROG board on the AMD platform yet. If they do create one, I would definitely purchase that + a 1055T for an awesome LAN build.









That's kinda what I'm thinking!


----------



## Ceadderman

Maybe Loki is up to some diabolical prank.









Bear with me now. I'm not saying this to upset you.

Okay I couched what I'm going to say and now here it is...

... maybe you're asking too much of it? I don't know. I only recall that the last time it was when you were overclocking, so I'm assuming that the conditions were the same? Maybe I'm misreading my recollection. I'd have to go back to the original issue which by now is a few pages back.

However... I don't think it's the Board. I mean the chances of the Board having this issue twice now, is pretty high. It would be like hitting the lottery on the exact same numbers twice in a row considering how many CIVFs' are out there now.

I'm thinking it's either a bad OC (which is possible) or maybe you have your system plugged in on a bad circuit, OR the PSU is having an issue and needs to be tested for accuracy under load conditions.

In my honest opinion it's not the Board. It's something else. I can't say exactly what, since I'm not there. But it's not the Board.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
so again this happend

I Returned my Asus crosshair 4 board to get another one back

this problem happend the first time i powered it up
above the third dimm is a little chip
it just zapped again
i just got my returned board and now it happend again and this time
i had a professional work on it
This is begining to piss me off

anybody know why this happens im running at 850 psu and everything is set up correctly only have on stick of memory in it but this is twice now

he doesnt know why only thing he has in mind is that its overloading for some reason all wires cables everything is running where there supposed to go


----------



## Chicken Patty

To me it's the PSU or a short in the case. Board is new and I can't think of anything else that can cause that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
so again this happend

I Returned my Asus crosshair 4 board to get another one back

this problem happend the first time i powered it up
above the third dimm is a little chip
it just zapped again
i just got my returned board and now it happend again and this time
i had a professional work on it
This is begining to piss me off

anybody know why this happens im running at 850 psu and everything is set up correctly only have on stick of memory in it but this is twice now

he doesnt know why only thing he has in mind is that its overloading for some reason all wires cables everything is running where there supposed to go


----------



## wermad

I might order the block next week, ambient was 25c last night, this morning its 23c ambient, and nb is holding @ 45c. the bios update helped, from what I can tell. I do have a universal nb water block and a vreg too, but that means cutting the heat pipe to the leave the stock heat sink on the sb or add a aftermarket heatsink for it. I prefer the block, its supa sexy









btw, my two 4xxx series cards are drawing a lot of power even at idle, so I suspect a temp drop when I switch to the 5770 as they sip power @ idle.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I might order the block next week, ambient was 25c last night, this morning its 23c ambient, and nb is holding @ 45c. the bios update helped, from what I can tell. I do have a universal nb water block and a vreg too, but that means cutting the heat pipe to the leave the stock heat sink on the sb or add a aftermarket heatsink for it. I prefer the block, its supa sexy









btw, my two 4xxx series cards are drawing a lot of power even at idle, so I suspect a temp drop when I switch to the 5770 as they sip power @ idle.

do you already have the 5770'S? Your other vc maybe half the problem.


----------



## supra_rz

guyssssssssss help







, which cpu cooler should i buy which wont cover any ram slots ?







i want it to be at least on top 5 coolers as i can afford it :S


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
do you already have the 5770'S? Your other vc maybe half the problem.

still running my 48xx series cards, i know these guys (especially the dual gpu) are power hogs. Ive been reading up on the 5770 and they are impressive. I just need to wait a bit longer so I can get the water blocks for them too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get the H50 Supes it's $80 but it doesn't interfere with the RAM towers at all.









Sometimes you can get a good deal from the egg for nearly $60 depending on what you get with it in combo.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
guyssssssssss help







, which cpu cooler should i buy which wont cover any ram slots ?







i want it to be at least on top 5 coolers as i can afford it :S


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Get the H50 Supes it's $80 but it doesn't interfere with the RAM towers at all.









Sometimes you can get a good deal from the egg for nearly $60 depending on what you get with it in combo.









~Ceadder









egg doesn't ship worldwide :S i was thing about : Titan Fenrir , Spire Thermax Eclipse II , corsair h 50 , Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme ,Xigmatek SD1283 Balder

which one


----------



## Ceadderman

H50 Bro. Check out my YouTube vids. Don't listen to the under construction one though cause I was wrong about the H50 causing my issues. It was loose standoffs. I need to put together another vid soon but the h50 is humming along w/o a care in the world right now cause this cheeky bastard is smug as hell knowin he weren't at issue.

~C.e.a.d.d.e.r.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
egg doesn't ship worldwide :S i was thing about : Titan Fenrir , Spire Thermax Eclipse II , corsair h 50 , Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme ,Xigmatek SD1283 Balder

which one


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
so again this happend

I Returned my Asus crosshair 4 board to get another one back

this problem happend the first time i powered it up
above the third dimm is a little chip
it just zapped again
i just got my returned board and now it happend again and this time
i had a professional work on it
This is begining to piss me off

anybody know why this happens im running at 850 psu and everything is set up correctly only have on stick of memory in it but this is twice now

he doesnt know why only thing he has in mind is that its overloading for some reason all wires cables everything is running where there supposed to go


My $$ is on a motherboard standoff on the back of the case that is possible in a mATX config is sticking up to the back of the motherboard and shorting it out.... but thats just me


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
guyssssssssss help







, which cpu cooler should i buy which wont cover any ram slots ?







i want it to be at least on top 5 coolers as i can afford it :S

I have to go with the h50 as well, never a ram issue with this baby


----------



## [CyGnus]

I got the Venomous X and i love it


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Doesn't Venomous X block at least one ram slot w/ a push pull setup? If you want to be sure not to block any ram slots, go with the H50 and do a push/pull setup.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
guyssssssssss help







, which cpu cooler should i buy which wont cover any ram slots ?








i want it to be at least on top 5 coolers as i can afford it :S

H50 u can afford?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


H50 u can afford?


yea but it would be the most expensive thats the prob , i like performance/price goodies


----------



## wermad

performance/price = corsair h50, better than an air cooler imo.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


yea but it would be the most expensive thats the prob , i like performance/price goodies


save it until u got the money then get it.


----------



## godofdeath

ok what do you need to do to overclock with this board

the menus are too weird for me


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ok what do you need to do to overclock with this board

the menus are too weird for me


why weird? just like any other bios. this is more advance and more setting more choice. i like it.
change the OC setting to Manual.
at first just raise your Multiplier, IF your CPU is a UNLOCKED Cpu.if not just raise the FSB, by 5 each time,stress test it see if it stable then move on.. when CPU reach higher, then raise the CPU voltage.


----------



## Ceadderman

LOL

At the very top of the list in 1st BIOS menu. It gives you 3 options of overclock. The CPU above yours if you have a duo or quad. And a couple of other settings. I'd pick the CPU above yours, F10 to save and let her rip. That's all it takes. You don't have to hit the button. If you want it to go higher then go back into BIOS and go the next step. Go slowly so you can gauge the stability. I already did all three of my clocks at that menu. I was so enamored by my success I forgot to log it.









Next time however...









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ok what do you need to do to overclock with this board

the menus are too weird for me


----------



## ny_driver

1.45 CPU-NB??? That is way into the RED. I had mine @ 1.33v and NB @ 3000MHz prime stable for 8.5 hours.

Running @ 327 x 13 right now for 4251MHz. NB @ 2943MHz, HT @ 2289MHz, DRAM @ 1744MHz 7-7-7-21-28-1T.







You can see all the voltage settings in the screenshot.









IBT stability required a vcore increase from 1.525-1.535v. Prime later.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


1.45 CPU-NB??? That is way into the RED. I had mine @ 1.33v and NB @ 3000MHz prime stable for 8.5 hours.

Running @ 327 x 13 right now for 4251MHz. NB @ 2943MHz, HT @ 2289MHz, DRAM @ 1744MHz 7-7-7-21-28-1T.







You can see all the voltage settings in the screenshot.









IBT stability required a vcore increase from 1.525-1.535v. Prime later.


nice OC. my pc probe never show the real voltage







i wonder why. do some benchmark
Cinebench R11.5
MaxxMem
SuperPI
wonder what's the result


----------



## ny_driver

Probe shows the same readings I get from the multimeter and in RC TweakIt.

I'm sure the results will be good.


----------



## godofdeath

ah i kept thinking it was like my old board where you move the arrows to get to the next number didnt know it was typing


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ah i kept thinking it was like my old board where you move the arrows to get to the next number didnt know it was typing


u can use the + - on your numpad too.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


guyssssssssss help







, which cpu cooler should i buy which wont cover any ram slots ?








i want it to be at least on top 5 coolers as i can afford it :S


I have the Zalman CNPS9900NT, it works great is very quiet, and does not block any ram slots.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118054

In my case it exhausts over the regulator heat sink. You can spin it all 4 ways, but I don't know about clearing the ram slots when up or down.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


I have the Zalman CNPS9900NT, it works great is very quiet, and does not block any ram slots.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118054

In my case it exhausts over the regulator heat sink. You can spin it all 4 ways, but I don't know about clearing the ram slots when up or down.


I believe it still clears, I mean I don't know the difference in space between the socket and the RAM slots in all boards but my friend is running one and he clears it. He has his from front to back orientation, not up or down. However, he had it up and down at one point and it cleared too! Of course, that was his setup.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


I have the Zalman CNPS9900NT, it works great is very quiet, and does not block any ram slots.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118054

In my case it exhausts over the regulator heat sink. You can spin it all 4 ways, but I don't know about clearing the ram slots when up or down.


for tht price i will be willing to get H50.which is *$1 more AR* for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


for tht price i will be willing to get H50.which is *$1 more AR* for now.


the H50 you'll need some fans though. It's not that great in stock form. Get some nice fans for it and you should have decently better temps than the Zalman.


----------



## Ceadderman

Only need 2 really and if you get the unsleeved Yate Loons of any flavor that $8 more plus shipping from performance-pcs.com. So if you live on the West Coast make your order count. Personally I did 4 fans, 1 stick of TIM and a "red" 24 Pin block.

I got High Speeds, but suggest Mediums for uncontrolled Yates.









~Ceadder


----------



## supra_rz

is this source reliable ? 
Quote:



http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


i mean , they dont have the h50 but .... the h50 cost 60 pounds whereas the spire for example costs only 35 ? i can get an HDD too for a deal like this .

What you think ? 
Let me know


----------



## Ceadderman

Well Supes, I have to say that if you just want a reliable cooler that will keep your CPU frosty and are thinking about running one of those? Don't spend a dime and go with the stocker you got with your 955.

When I was trying to sort out my issues back when my system wouldn't Post, I replaced the H50 with something I knew to work. That was the stock cooler. With my CPU lapped mind you, I was getting nearly the EXACT same series of temps I was getting from the H50 for the most part. It wasn't because of the extra fans I have in my system as 2 were down with the H50 and the bottom fan doesn't even blow over the CPU. It blows cool air in from the floor almost directly up to the P/S/P system. I think there was a 5 degree variance +/-. I was pretty impressed with it considering the only change from absolute stock was the Lapping. I wouldn't consider going back to it because it and my RAM cooler were on a 1st name basis and I think they were trying for Chilluns as close as they were.









I had to remove my RAM cooler to keep the two separated.









So if you're intent on a finned heatsink with tubes, stay with the stock cooler. You can get similar results from that if you are comfortable enough with Lapping. The paper itself cost me $20 US so that's how much it will cost you to get similar temps w/o buying a performance heat sink.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


is this source reliable ?

i mean , they dont have the h50 but .... the h50 cost 60 pounds whereas the spire for example costs only 35 ? i can get an HDD too for a deal like this .

What you think ? 
Let me know


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well Supes, I have to say that if you just want a reliable cooler that will keep your CPU frosty and are thinking about running one of those? Don't spend a dime and go with the stocker you got with your 955.

When I was trying to sort out my issues back when my system wouldn't Post, I replaced the H50 with something I knew to work. That was the stock cooler. With my CPU lapped mind you, I was getting nearly the EXACT same series of temps I was getting from the H50 for the most part. It wasn't because of the extra fans I have in my system as 2 were down with the H50 and the bottom fan doesn't even blow over the CPU. It blows cool air in from the floor almost directly up to the P/S/P system. I think there was a 5 degree variance +/-. I was pretty impressed with it considering the only change from absolute stock was the Lapping. I wouldn't consider going back to it because it and my RAM cooler were on a 1st name basis and I think they were trying for Chilluns as close as they were.









I had to remove my RAM cooler to keep the two separated.









So if you're intent on a finned heatsink with tubes, stay with the stock cooler. You can get similar results from that if you are comfortable enough with Lapping. The paper itself cost me $20 US so that's how much it will cost you to get similar temps w/o buying a performance heat sink.









~Ceadder









You said it right , but the stockier is not oc friendly as we know . I am really worried about the h50 and the issues it may occur in 2-3 years ? buzzing noise , low water , pump dead , etc etc . I really like the h50 and i was ready to buy it . I stopped at the BUY IT NOW button and said " oh my god am i doing it right ? " , every peace of hardware i ,ve chosen was very well reviewed before purchase and of course the cpu cooler too.
The fact that keeps me worried are the reviews from various sites which DEFER so much !!! the Thermaltake frio for example got 9/10 on bit-tech and on many other sites . I am totally new to cpu coolers and i know that they defer in every case . Oh my god talking to much




























i stop


----------



## Ceadderman

No worries Supes. I understand your issue very well. I just had a bout with my OCD about my sleeve order. I know that Mdpc is good stuff. It gets solid reviews. But I don't want too much, and I know what colors I want. So I was driving myself nuts trying to get it worked out. I almost said screw it, returned the donation that was given to me and went with Clean Cut instead. Mostly for me it was the shipping and overall cost that had me dancing around like a little kid doing the potty dance.

While it's not exactly the same since a bad sleeve job is nothing in comparison to a bad Cooler issue, to me it's everything like that. In any case, I understand. All I can say is you gotta take that first step. Once you make your decision, stick to it and play it by ear. Forget everyone else. Forget the reviews. Forget us here at OCN. The person that has to live with the consequences is you.

What gave me confidence in the H50 was that even after I had issues mounting it(twice) and finally got it installed visually similar to Corsairs YouTube instruction video, was the average temps that I get with 2 high performing cheap fans and a shroud. If you aren't going to mate another fan and a shroud then the H50 performs like the Tunique imho from everything I've read from other members and reviews. But the Corsair comes with a two year system guarantee. I probably won't even be using my H50 in this system 2 years from now. I wanted to see how water performed w/o taking the running dip in the freezing deep end of the pool. If it performs at this level then I'll be joining the Polar Bears as soon as money allows. I'll still keep my H50 for future systems though as long as the unit permits.









Weigh the options, pick your poison(figuratively speaking of course) and don't look back.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
You said it right , but the stockier is not oc friendly as we know . I am really worried about the h50 and the issues it may occur in 2-3 years ? buzzing noise , low water , pump dead , etc etc . I really like the h50 and i was ready to buy it . I stopped at the BUY IT NOW button and said " oh my god am i doing it right ? " , every peace of hardware i ,ve chosen was very well reviewed before purchase and of course the cpu cooler too.
The fact that keeps me worried are the reviews from various sites which DEFER so much !!! the Thermaltake frio for example got 9/10 on bit-tech and on many other sites . I am totally new to cpu coolers and i know that they defer in every case . Oh my god talking to much




























i stop


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I did some work on the system yesterday, then woke up early & finished it up. I had to rearrange one hose so that the 2nd 5850 would fit, & moved some other things so that it all would fit the new configuration. I also swapped in the smallest CPU plate that EK supplied, the one with 2 slots. I forgot to get the temperatures out of the BIOS after 15 minute of idle. I'll try to remember to do that so there will be a comparison of temperatures with the most & least restrictive plates installed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
ya maybe. i don't know. my bus speed never overclock over 275 at 4ghz

I got mine to 265, but it BSOD in W7 after using it a while. IIRC, 263 worked out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
300 is certainly reachable on the Crosshair IV. I have run it at 308 x 13 nice and stable. 308 x 14 failed prime after 4 hours. 300 x 14 - 24/7. I haven't really tested for max FSB.

Maybe it's the RAM? Perhaps I'll try to find the maximum bus speed by dropping the CPU multiplier & seeing what I can get out of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
On my board, I can run 295 @ 1.21V, but to be 100% stable @ 300, I have to jack the voltage up to almost 1.3V







You also have to factor in CPU/NB Voltage too... seems like mine likes CPU/NB ~1.45V and NB @ 1.3V to be stable @ 308Mhz bus.

The most I have taken mine up to is 308 perfectly stable, anything over that it starts to lock up... but I have never gone above say 1.35V on the NB though, and I really don't need that much juice anyway









I let the BIOS take care of the voltages. Maybe it's time to try some manual voltage settings? I'd be happy to see 275 on the bus. That would give me the rated 2200 out of the RAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
You said it right , but the stockier is not oc friendly as we know . I am really worried about the h50 and the issues it may occur in 2-3 years ? buzzing noise , low water , pump dead , etc etc . I really like the h50 and i was ready to buy it . I stopped at the BUY IT NOW button and said " oh my god am i doing it right ? " , every peace of hardware i ,ve chosen was very well reviewed before purchase and of course the cpu cooler too.
The fact that keeps me worried are the reviews from various sites which DEFER so much !!! the Thermaltake frio for example got 9/10 on bit-tech and on many other sites . I am totally new to cpu coolers and i know that they defer in every case . Oh my god talking to much




























i stop






























Bro if you want the H50 then just get it. No regrets. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the H50.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
I let the BIOS take care of the voltages. Maybe it's time to try some manual voltage settings? I'd be happy to see 275 on the bus. That would give me the rated 2200 out of the RAM.


This is your problem. You gotta suck it up and get in there yourself and tweak em out if you wanna make progress bro


----------



## Chicken Patty

I agree with Phobos, auto never seems to work too well!


----------



## ny_driver

Auto worked fine for me up to ~4GHz then I got antsy and started increasing stuff.







It might still work on auto hmmmm.......I'll have to try when I get home.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I agree with Phobos, auto never seems to work too well!

I have good luck with auto but only on the vcore. I still bump it up a little from that.
example: set multi at 20 left vcore on auto. The mobo set it at 1.37 and I took it to 1.38, never had a problem but I wasnt messing with the ram or fsb either, so for what its worth


----------



## Chicken Patty

Never works for me


----------



## Phobos223

Yea the Vcore and CPU/NB not to bad on auto, but the NB isn't to smart. One thing about auto though, is that it might be dishing out more volts than you actually need to be stable, and thus increasing your temps! Best way would be to roll with auto and take note as to what it sets everything at. Then switch to manual starting with those voltages, and start tweaking up/down til you find the lowest stable voltage for the speeds you want! That way you will be running as fast and cool as possible!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Auto worked fine for me up to ~4GHz then I got antsy and started increasing stuff.







It might still work on auto hmmmm.......I'll have to try when I get home.

Just curious dude, whats your NB and CPU/NB voltages set at to keep 327 bus stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty

That's what I do, see what AUTO is and set everything manually from there, as a starting point. Then tweak from there.


----------



## XenoMopH

It has been a week since I installed my Crosshair Formula IV and a 1090T.

Seems to be that my Core temps are 17C when the ambient temps 28.5C and the cpu is about 34C. I'm running a WC system where the coolant temp is about 28C.
Anyone else having issues with temps?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
It has been a week since I installed my Crosshair Formula IV and a 1090T.

Seems to be that my Core temps are 17C when the ambient temps 28.5C and the cpu is about 34C. I'm running a WC system where the coolant temp is about 28C.
Anyone else having issues with temps?

It's a known problem. My core temps displayed correctly once a few days ago and that was the only time I have ever seen it correct. I just watch the socket temp and that seems to be going ok.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
It has been a week since I installed my Crosshair Formula IV and a 1090T.

Seems to be that my Core temps are 17C when the ambient temps 28.5C and the cpu is about 34C. I'm running a WC system where the coolant temp is about 28C.
Anyone else having issues with temps?

Yea like the others have said, cold bug on the indiv core temps. Please do post back what the socket temp is on Load with that TEC, curious how it does!


----------



## XenoMopH

I hope ASUS will fix this asap









With my 940 I always relied on my Core temps, cuz they were more accurate.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
I hope ASUS will fix this asap









With my 940 I always relied on my Core temps, cuz they were more accurate.

I believe the bug is in the CPU not the MB


----------



## [CyGnus]

were can i find drivers for this board? (890FX) else where besides the asus page.


----------



## XenoMopH

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_ca...ista32-chipset


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Just curious dude, whats your NB and CPU/NB voltages set at to keep 327 bus stable?

Not sure it is stable...prime keeps crashing after 30 minutes or so. I will try upping the vcore to 1.55v.

I have cpu-nb @ 1.34v and nb @ 1.41v. Any higher on the cpu-nb and it will be in the red. I am trying to avoid that.

I was already thinking about trying the all auto thing like you described. Good idea.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
were can i find drivers for this board? (890FX) else where besides the asus page.

the cd you get?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Not sure it is stable...prime keeps crashing after 30 minutes or so. I will try upping the vcore to 1.55v.

I have cpu-nb @ 1.34v and nb @ 1.41v. Any higher on the cpu-nb and it will be in the red. I am trying to avoid that.

I was already thinking about trying the all auto thing like you described. Good idea.









The "red' on the CPU/NB is not accurate I don;t think... it says that anything over like 1.3 is red in bios, but it's not... I'm rockin mine at 1.45ish and is totally fine. I gurentee you that is why its not stable. That guy directly impacts the NB stability. Slap it up to 1.45 and I bet it will work just fine!


----------



## Phobos223

Also, those of you looking for drivers I beleive they are bundled in with the Catalyst suite you can get from AMD/ATI


----------



## Kepi

hey guys im not too sure if this is the right place to post a question .. since theres over 200 pages to look through i decided to ask and see if someone gets back to me before i can find it ..

Tomorrow i will become an owner of a Crosshair IV Formula board, as many reviews on newegg say that its having NB issues i was wondering :

A. Best way to figure this out if its a defective board before actually starting the build.

B. what type of fix lasts a long time and is not so hard to do, some say to shave off a little bit of the standoffs beneath the NB heatsink but i dont have a tool to even do that.

C. After all thats done, Im looking to overclock my CPU with this board (Phenom II X6 1090T) what are some starting points i should look at to make overclocking a bit easier. Cooling will be with a Corsair H50 and my memory at the moment is 8gb Total of the A-Data Gaming Series memory.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
This is your problem. You gotta suck it up and get in there yourself and tweak em out if you wanna make progress bro

+1
totally agree with this


----------



## SpaceCowboy

15 minute idle temperatures in the BIOS, comparing EK CPU block plates. The ambient temperature on the second test is 2.4Â°c/4.3Â°F lower.

Original temperatures with the highest flowing plate.

Ambient: 31.1Â°C/87.9Â°F
CPU: 36Â°C
MB: 38Â°C
NB: 38Â°
SB: 38Â°C

Second set of temperatures with the lowest flowing plate.

CPU: 34Â°C
MB: 39Â°C
NB: 39Â°C
SB: 38Â°C


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


hey guys im not too sure if this is the right place to post a question .. since theres over 200 pages to look through i decided to ask and see if someone gets back to me before i can find it ..

Tomorrow i will become an owner of a Crosshair IV Formula board, as many reviews on newegg say that its having NB issues i was wondering :

A. Best way to figure this out if its a defective board before actually starting the build.

B. what type of fix lasts a long time and is not so hard to do, some say to shave off a little bit of the standoffs beneath the NB heatsink but i dont have a tool to even do that.

C. After all thats done, Im looking to overclock my CPU with this board (Phenom II X6 1090T) what are some starting points i should look at to make overclocking a bit easier. Cooling will be with a Corsair H50 and my memory at the moment is 8gb Total of the A-Data Gaming Series memory.



a) plug in and use and monitor temps and then let us know OR rip it off and see how it looks

b) get sand paper and something flat

c) increase the multiplier is the easiest way and READ up to get all the info

o yea the bios you have to use the +/- sign to increase/decrease or type in the numbers


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


hey guys im not too sure if this is the right place to post a question .. since theres over 200 pages to look through i decided to ask and see if someone gets back to me before i can find it ..

Tomorrow i will become an owner of a Crosshair IV Formula board, as many reviews on newegg say that its having NB issues i was wondering :

A. Best way to figure this out if its a defective board before actually starting the build.

B. what type of fix lasts a long time and is not so hard to do, some say to shave off a little bit of the standoffs beneath the NB heatsink but i dont have a tool to even do that.

C. After all thats done, Im looking to overclock my CPU with this board (Phenom II X6 1090T) what are some starting points i should look at to make overclocking a bit easier. Cooling will be with a Corsair H50 and my memory at the moment is 8gb Total of the A-Data Gaming Series memory.



A.) There is really no way to tell until you hook everything up. You could assemble the board, cpu and ram on your desk outside the caase and do some tests. Really the problem is that on some of the boards, the NB heatsink is not making good contact with the NB core. If your load temps at stock are > 60 or so you prolly got one of those. I would imagine ASUS has fixed this issue by now, but who knows. Either way, its really not a show stopper

B.) Reseat the heatsink. If you look back to around page 50 or so of this thread, that is pretty much all everyone is talking about. Best long term fix, get the EK waterblock and join the 30C NB club









C.) keep everything on AUTO and see how high you can get the CPU up (and stable) with just the multi. Once you start to loose stability, take note of the AUTO voltages and start from there in manual mode and crank em up a bit, like .025 or so a notch. Once you find out how high your CPU can go on multi only, drop it down to like 12 or so and see how high you can get the BUS up to... Once you figure that out put the 2 together and BAM you will be smokin!

Also, there are tons of Phenom II OC guides on this site for detailed info about OC by BUS

Have fun!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


15 minute idle temperatures in the BIOS, comparing EK CPU block plates. The ambient temperature on the second test is 2.4Â°c/4.3Â°F lower.

Original temperatures with the highest flowing plate.

Ambient: 31.1Â°C/87.9Â°F
CPU: 36Â°C
MB: 38Â°C
NB: 38Â°
SB: 38Â°C

Second set of temperatures with the lowest flowing plate.

CPU: 34Â°C
MB: 39Â°C
NB: 39Â°C
SB: 38Â°C



I to am using that plate, getting great temps. For anyone else curious about this, Skinnee did some crazy deep analysis on this block, his results are pretty much considered scientific facts lol

check it out: http://www.skinneelabs.com/ek-supreme-hf.html

And wassup with those ambient temps cowboy? LOL You must be down to a wife beater and some boxers in that house! Sheesh!


----------



## Kepi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


I to am using that plate, getting great temps. For anyone else curious about this, Skinnee did some crazy deep analysis on this block, his results are pretty much considered scientific facts lol

check it out: http://www.skinneelabs.com/ek-supreme-hf.html

And wassup with those ambient temps cowboy? LOL You must be down to a wife beater and some boxers in that house! Sheesh!


thank you so much for that info. Only thing on getting that EK block will be having to build a water loop system and i personally am scared making one out scratch since a lot of bad things usually happen >_< now if i do get the EK block id have to get other cooling methods for the sb and mosfet areas correct? and would it be bad to run water cooling system along side the H50 just for the NB cooling?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I'm happy with the loop I have & the temperatures. IIRC, temperature of the CPU was 46Â°C with the boxed factory HSF. My chipset temperatures were also in the 50Â°C+ range. I went with dual radiators & medium flow fans as a compromise between cooling & temperatures. I'm sure the temps would drop if I put in thicker radiators & high flow fans, but that isn't happening. The noise from the high speed fans I had tested wasn't making me happy. I'm around 70 CFM with an acceptable noise output. YMMV.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


thank you so much for that info. Only thing on getting that EK block will be having to build a water loop system and i personally am scared making one out scratch since a lot of bad things usually happen >_< now if i do get the EK block id have to get other cooling methods for the sb and mosfet areas correct? and would it be bad to run water cooling system along side the H50 just for the NB cooling?


The EK block cover the NB, VRM, and the SB... You could have 1 loop for that and use H50 for CPU, but that would be kinda silly... You can run a nice CPU/NB set on a small 120mm rad and get great temps.

Check out my build log, around page 5-6 or so, I did some tests with a single 120mm rad with CPU/NB on the loop and got some great results!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


now if i do get the EK block id have to get other cooling methods for the sb and mosfet areas correct? and would it be bad to run water cooling system along side the H50 just for the NB cooling?


No, the EK block covers all of the vital areas minus the CPU. They have blocks for that too. It's not too hard to put a loop together, but it does require some thought. You complicate things with the H50 in the case, but not too much. You would need to assemble what would be considered a 2nd loop for the chip set block, or sell the H50 & build one loop.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


hey guys im not too sure if this is the right place to post a question .. since theres over 200 pages to look through i decided to ask and see if someone gets back to me before i can find it ..

Tomorrow i will become an owner of a Crosshair IV Formula board, as many reviews on newegg say that its having NB issues i was wondering :

*B. what type of fix lasts a long time and is not so hard to do, some say to shave off a little bit of the standoffs beneath the NB heatsink but i dont have a tool to even do that. *


Im just gonna throw this out there, I cant speak for everyone here unless its true for them as well. I bought my CHIV less than two weeks ago, I really did not see any improvement in temps after I did the stand-off idea, and applied new tim. it actually went up. I updated bios to 905, and temps went down 3-5c. so updating bios may help if your temps are high. My original temps were 55c ambient 25c no oc, after tim and standoff mods 58c ambient 25, after bios update 52 ambient 25c oc cpu @ 4.0. <-much, much better


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


The "red' on the CPU/NB is not accurate I don;t think... it says that anything over like 1.3 is red in bios, but it's not... I'm rockin mine at 1.45ish and is totally fine. I gurentee you that is why its not stable. That guy directly impacts the NB stability. Slap it up to 1.45 and I bet it will work just fine!


Well I tried everything on auto and it wouldnt even post. So I set the vcore to manual and 1.5v to start. Loaded windows and system crashed running IBT (IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL)....needs more vcore. I finally got it to pass IBT with 1.56v vcore.

But with everything else set to auto the CPU-NB voltage runs @ 1.51v idle.







I think I saw it up to 1.54v.







I guess 1.4v is not the max you can run that. Granted...my NB is at 2.943 GHz.

What voltage does your NB require Phobos? What does it take if you set it to auto if you don't mind checking?

EDIT: something isn't happy, I can't seem to get it stable (327x13) with everything on auto except the vcore(1.56v) and the NB(1.41v) not cpu-nb...that's 1.51 on auto.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Well I tried everything on auto and it wouldnt even post. So I set the vcore to manual and 1.5v to start. Loaded windows and system crashed running IBT (IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL)....needs more vcore. I finally got it to pass IBT with 1.56v vcore.

But with everything else set to auto the CPU-NB voltage runs @ 1.51v idle.







I think I saw it up to 1.54v.







I guess 1.4v is not the max you can run that. Granted...my NB is at 2.943 GHz.

What voltage does your NB require Phobos? What does it take if you set it to auto if you don't mind checking?


to be 100% stable at 4Ghz and NB @ 3Ghz I have to have CPU @ 1.46ish (goes up to 1.48 load) and CPU/NB at 1.45. If I drop the CPU/NB down the NB is not stable at 3Ghz. I have not done AUTO test recently, but for sure I have seen it go over 1.46 on auto before. Seems like on Auto it sticks real close to the CPU vcore.

My build log has a bunch of shots of voltages at certain speeds... check around page 9 or so!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


to be 100% stable at 4Ghz and NB @ 3Ghz I have to have CPU @ 1.46ish (goes up to 1.48 load) and CPU/NB at 1.45. If I drop the CPU/NB down the NB is not stable at 3Ghz. I have not done AUTO test recently, but for sure I have seen it go over 1.46 on auto before. Seems like on Auto it sticks real close to the CPU vcore.

My build log has a bunch of shots of voltages at certain speeds... check around page 9 or so!


dang thts alot of CPU/NB volt.. i able to 3100 NB with 1.3V but 1090T chip


----------



## Gen

Well, here is my OC and temps so far, CPU is under water, everything else air. Going to try and push the CPU-NB to 3GHz now. Also, is it OK to run the CPU-NB at 3GHz with 1.3-1.35V 24/7?


----------



## Chicken Patty

@ gen

I wouldn't see an issue running NB at that voltage. As long as it stays cool of course.


----------



## godofdeath

incase anyone wants to know

im using the rog connect usb port as a regular usb port
i have my 360 controller in there

but dmc3 is terrible on a controller


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
incase anyone wants to know

im using the rog connect usb port as a regular usb port
i have my 360 controller in there

but dmc3 is terrible on a controller

Thanks. What's DMC3?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Thanks. What's DMC3?

devil may cry 3


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
devil may cry 3

yea this

i dont think i can set the one buttons to use for walking on it


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
yea this

i dont think i can set the one buttons to use for walking on it









me neither ! i tried and nothing


----------



## Kepi

yay got my ch iv and it makes contact with the nb







ill replace the TIM when i have time now time to build my rig >_<


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
yay got my ch iv and it makes contact with the nb







ill replace the TIM when i have time now time to build my rig >_<

good luck


----------



## Chicken Patty

Game any good?


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
good luck









ty







.. on a side note its time for my ide cd burner and dvd burners to go into retirement >_< omw ot tigerdirect gah i never noticed it didnt have an ide are on the motherboard lol.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
ty







.. on a side note its time for my ide cd burner and dvd burners to go into retirement >_< omw ot tigerdirect gah i never noticed it didnt have an ide are on the motherboard lol.

LOL, your not the first


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Game any good?

would be if the controller worked and if you could get higher resolutions,
but to play you wuold have to use the keyboard


----------



## Kepi

Temps off PC Probe .. would u say these are ok?

NB: 50c
SB: 42c

this is after like 1 hour installing drivers and running the windows experience bs.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
Temps off PC Probe .. would u say these are ok?

NB: 50c
SB: 42c

this is after like 1 hour installing drivers and running the windows experience bs.

Yea those are looking just fine bud. Some might say a tad hot on the NB but I think is fine... well within operating temps. Mine ran almost exactly like that, and when I took off the NB heatsink to mount my waterblock I was indeed making decent contact with the NB. After doing a little OC work on it, if you start getting load temps over 60 you may consider reseating the HS with some MX3 or other good TIM paste. Also, I know a couple guys have mounted fans over the NB area and have kept their NB temps in mid/high 40s under load so you can do that also


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
Temps off PC Probe .. would u say these are ok?

NB: 50c
SB: 42c

this is after like 1 hour installing drivers and running the windows experience bs.

Your temps are within spec, as it was said watch your load temps.
You can do alot with a good fan configuration in your case.
I also put a spot cool fan on the nb and it did wonders, idle at 36-37 and load 43-45.
Mine was about like yours when I first got it together and I never took mine apart. So just work with it and if you want to you can get better


----------



## wermad

Guys, Im ready to get the EK board block, so far I have found it avail through EK but shipping is a bit too high and frozencpu.com, though they tend to be a bit more expensive. I have really enjoyed performance-pcs.com because they usually beat frozencpu in price and shipping. I have not seen the block listed on ppcs, so I emailed them for availability. Ill report back what there response is. If not too soon enough,







, might just go w/ frozencpu.


----------



## godofdeath

what should i disable in the bios to get better overclocking?
like the useless stuff i should not have


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
Temps off PC Probe .. would u say these are ok?

NB: 50c
SB: 42c

this is after like 1 hour installing drivers and running the windows experience bs.

Seems fine. If you can get a fan blowing on the NB that'll be great









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
what should i disable in the bios to get better overclocking?
like the useless stuff i should not have

C1E, C&Q, think that's about it. There's a few more but can't recall without going into the BIOS myself.

Ahh, here we go:









That's how I run mine but with Core activation set manually to use all six cores. Maybe disabled?? Not sure what options it gives you.

Anybody know if "Secure VIrtual Machine Mode" should be on or off?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Seems fine. If you can get a fan blowing on the NB that'll be great









C1E, C&Q, think that's about it. There's a few more but can't recall without going into the BIOS myself.

Ahh, here we go:









That's how I run mine but with Core activation set manually to use all six cores. Maybe disabled?? Not sure what options it gives you.

Anybody know if "Secure VIrtual Machine Mode" should be on or off?

cool i'll look into mine

you need a bios updatez? lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
cool i'll look into mine

you need a bios updatez? lol

Yeah, I need to get the latest BIOS, but just been lazy to do it


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Yeah, I need to get the latest BIOS, but just been lazy to do it









lol for me it was the first thing i did


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
lol for me it was the first thing i did

I heard the latest one is sooooo much better, true?


----------



## wermad

it knocked a few c in my nb and sb temps when I updated to newest bios


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I heard the latest one is sooooo much better, true?

dunno since i just updated it when i first plugged it in


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Seems fine. If you can get a fan blowing on the NB that'll be great









C1E, C&Q, think that's about it. There's a few more but can't recall without going into the BIOS myself.

Ahh, here we go:









That's how I run mine but with Core activation set manually to use all six cores. Maybe disabled?? Not sure what options it gives you.

Anybody know if "Secure VIrtual Machine Mode" should be on or off?

well i have all the same stuff basicaly but i got coreunlocker one


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Anybody know if "Secure VIrtual Machine Mode" should be on or off?

If your not running any virtual machines I do believe it can be turned off.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
well i have all the same stuff basicaly but i got coreunlocker one

If you have a quad core, you don't need to unlock any cores, so set it to off. If you have a phenom x2 or x3, it can be turned on to unlock cores for "MORE POWER".


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Guys, Im ready to get the EK board block, so far I have found it avail through EK but shipping is a bit too high and frozencpu.com, though they tend to be a bit more expensive. I have really enjoyed performance-pcs.com because they usually beat frozencpu in price and shipping. I have not seen the block listed on ppcs, so I emailed them for availability. Ill report back what there response is. If not too soon enough,







, might just go w/ frozencpu.

Suck it up and pay the extra $5 from FrozenCPU they will ship it to you in like 3 days


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
it knocked a few c in my nb and sb temps when I updated to newest bios


Really, I shall update as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
dunno since i just updated it when i first plugged it in









No worries dude, thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
If your not running any virtual machines I do believe it can be turned off.

Gotcha, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Kepi

ok so i was working a bit on the overclocking .. this is what i got so far .. but im not sure what temp monitor is correct >_<










any insight will be cool.

heres a pic of the cpuid screen


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Suck it up and pay the extra $5 from FrozenCPU they will ship it to you in like 3 days

















I should've. lol

Just got a message from performance-pcs.com, they are waiting for the blocks to arrive any day now and should be listed as soon as they arrive. Reason Im waiting is that Im looking to get other stuff from ppcs too, so I can put everything in one tab









btw, frozen has been really slow lately w/ my shipments, ppcs has been really fast. so Im giving them the nod since its been steller w/ them so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Umm, I would trust that, if you feel the CPU cooler it should be pretty hot when the temps get that hot.


----------



## wermad

amd od also gives you core temp. 57c load on a h50. hmmm. you using push/pull on that rad? are you pulling fresh air from the outside or from inside the case?


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
amd od also gives you core temp. 57c load on a h50. hmmm. you using push/pull on that rad? are you pulling fresh air from the outside or from inside the case?

for some reaosn i cant get AMD OD to even run keeps giving me an error and stops working >_<

yes im using a push pull set up on the h50.

edit: and its fresh air from the outside of the case


----------



## godofdeath

here is a pic for anyone that wants to use sli hack

it works
just dl the thing and you double click and restart, and thats it more or less


----------



## Gen

Kepi, your temps is really high, especially for stock volt. Watch the CPU temp from PCProbe II, its what I have been using (or anything that displays CPU temp) and try to keep it under 55C. Try reseating the H50. Also what TIM are you using.


----------



## wermad

another successful sli hack on the CHIV, ive been readying up on the sli hack, Im contemplating nvidia for my upgrade, possibly.


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Kepi, your temps is really high, especially for stock volt. Watch the CPU temp from PCProbe II, its what I have been using (or anything that displays CPU temp) and try to keep it under 55C. Try reseating the H50. Also what TIM are you using.

the tim on the h50 is the one it came with i couldnt find anything that was good quality at the tigerdirect i went to today. so i decided to mess with what i had already. At the moment im not too sure which one to grab tbh.

from what i read is it true i can only run two sticks of ram to get better overclocks? or can i run all 8gb of ram installed and try overclocking?


----------



## wermad

I agree, temps seem too high, try a different tim, I hear mx-3 and shin etsu (i think i spelled it right) are the prime choices.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
the tim on the h50 is the one it came with i couldnt find anything that was good quality at the tigerdirect i went to today. so i decided to mess with what i had already. At the moment im not too sure which one to grab tbh.

from what i read is it true i can only run two sticks of ram to get better overclocks? or can i run all 8gb of ram installed and try overclocking?

8GB will hinder your overclocking a bit since the memory controller is on the CPU itself. Maybe your H50 is not on tight enough or too tight? Try loosening it a bit while under load or tightening a bit. You sure it's seated right? Also the stock TIM is very good, just that it brings way too much. If you can re apply some fresh TIM of your choice you should get a slight drop, I did.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
the tim on the h50 is the one it came with i couldnt find anything that was good quality at the tigerdirect i went to today. so i decided to mess with what i had already. At the moment im not too sure which one to grab tbh.

from what i read is it true i can only run two sticks of ram to get better overclocks? or can i run all 8gb of ram installed and try overclocking?

you are not limited to running 2 sticks

but people say that running the least amount of dimm slots better for overclocking

if anything grab 2x 4gb sticks?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
you are not limited to running 2 sticks

but people say that running the least amount of dimm slots better for overclocking

if anything grab 2x 4gb sticks?

I've also heard that running the two slots further away from CPU is better, but I haven't been able to confirm that myself.


----------



## godofdeath

i shoulda done the screen shot with my temps to show off how it is at where i live lol

yes im too lazy to use the ac


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I've also heard that running the two slots further away from CPU is better, but I haven't been able to confirm that myself.

the manual actually says to run the red slots for best ocing


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
8GB will hinder your overclocking a bit since the memory controller is on the CPU itself. Maybe your H50 is not on tight enough or too tight? Try loosening it a bit while under load or tightening a bit. You sure it's seated right? Also the stock TIM is very good, just that it brings way too much. If you can re apply some fresh TIM of your choice you should get a slight drop, I did.

ill try reseating it i know when i was installing it i installed the rad top side facing the window so i had to actually turn it so it was upside. maybe moving it wiggled the block a bit.


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
the manual actually says to run the red slots for best ocing

thats where the memory is at. it will also probably not hurt if i went and bought a memory fan. Air cooling the 800D is a bit difficult such a huge case, i have 3 120mm fans up top pushing air out of the case.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
thats where the memory is at. it will also probably not hurt if i went and bought a memory fan. Air cooling the 800D is a bit difficult such a huge case, i have 3 120mm fans up top pushing air out of the case.

it probably would be better if you can draw more air from the bottom

yea the 800/700 d has a weird suck to blow ratio


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
it probably would be better if you can draw more air from the bottom

yea the 800/700 d has a weird suck to blow ratio

ya i def dont know what to do for better air flow ive tried searching through videos and pausing to see their set ups for the fans but to no avail cant find any using more fans than the 3 uptop the one blowing from the bottom and the blowing from the back side.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
the manual actually says to run the red slots for best ocing

Thanks for clearing that up, those are the closer ones putting my theory to shame


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Thanks for clearing that up, those are the closer ones putting my theory to shame









yea it actually would make more sense if they made the black ones the primary ocing ones
since nowadays the tower coolers usually push people back anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
yea it actually would make more sense if they made the black ones the primary ocing ones
since nowadays the tower coolers usually push people back anyway

Yeah, I agree. Or like the Intel X58 boards, the Ram is farther away, at least it seems like it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Yeah, I agree. Or like the Intel X58 boards, the Ram is farther away, at least it seems like it.

probeit robbed the space


----------



## erocker

Well gentlemen, I have an issue. I'm trying to install Win 7 on my SSD. I have my SSD and my two RAID 0 drives connected to ports 1-4 set to Raid. My two storage drives (not that this matters) are connected to ports 5-6 and set to IDE.

Now, when I get to the part of the O/S install where it asks which drive to put the install on, I load my Raid drivers and all of my drives show up. I select the SSD and it begins the install. Everything goes fine, then I get to the customary reboot and select the SSD as the boot drive. Then Windows doesn't recognize the boot drive and I'm at a loss here...

I've tried installing Win 7 with just the SSD in AHCI mode and that goes fine until I shut down and install my other drives. Then I get a millisecond blue screen at startup.

Help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
Well gentlemen, I have an issue. I'm trying to install Win 7 on my SSD. I have my SSD and my two RAID 0 drives connected to ports 1-4 set to Raid. My two storage drives (not that this matteres) are connected to ports 5-6 and set to IDE.

Now, when I get to the part of the O/S install where it asks which drive to put the install on, I load my Raid drivers and all of my drives show up. I select the SSD and it begins the install. Everything goes fine, then I get to the customary reboot and select the SSD as the boot drive. Then Windows doesn't recognize the boot drive and I'm at a loss here...

I've tried installing Win 7 with just the SSD in AHCI mode and that goes fine until I shut down and install my other drives. Then I get a millisecond blue screen at startup.

Help would be much appreciated. Thanks.









do you have additional cards and such plugged in?

if so remove them

im pretty sure that was what gave me problems when i was installing before


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeahup, my S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat is like that. Sure wish the 360 controller I got for my PC worked with all of my games instead of some of them. I blame this issue partially on Steam mostly on the game manufacturers than the controller itself which works fine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
would be if the controller worked and if you could get higher resolutions,
but to play you wuold have to use the keyboard


----------



## Ceadderman

I take it you're running a flash drive to install the drivers? Is it out of the loop after the system has rebooted itself? If not, this is more than likely your issue. Blame it on the stupidity of the OS. for some goofy reason it wants to install itself on the Flash Drive and since it can't it causes the system to reject it. Pull the card after you've installed the RAID Driver and you should be fine.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
Well gentlemen, I have an issue. I'm trying to install Win 7 on my SSD. I have my SSD and my two RAID 0 drives connected to ports 1-4 set to Raid. My two storage drives (not that this matters) are connected to ports 5-6 and set to IDE.

Now, when I get to the part of the O/S install where it asks which drive to put the install on, I load my Raid drivers and all of my drives show up. I select the SSD and it begins the install. Everything goes fine, then I get to the customary reboot and select the SSD as the boot drive. Then Windows doesn't recognize the boot drive and I'm at a loss here...

I've tried installing Win 7 with just the SSD in AHCI mode and that goes fine until I shut down and install my other drives. Then I get a millisecond blue screen at startup.

Help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
probeit robbed the space









In that case I won't complain









Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
Well gentlemen, I have an issue. I'm trying to install Win 7 on my SSD. I have my SSD and my two RAID 0 drives connected to ports 1-4 set to Raid. My two storage drives (not that this matters) are connected to ports 5-6 and set to IDE.

Now, when I get to the part of the O/S install where it asks which drive to put the install on, I load my Raid drivers and all of my drives show up. I select the SSD and it begins the install. Everything goes fine, then I get to the customary reboot and select the SSD as the boot drive. Then Windows doesn't recognize the boot drive and I'm at a loss here...

I've tried installing Win 7 with just the SSD in AHCI mode and that goes fine until I shut down and install my other drives. Then I get a millisecond blue screen at startup.

Help would be much appreciated. Thanks.









So Eric, you install windows and when it reboots for the first time your SSD doesn't show as a boot drive? Similar issue to mine.


----------



## Kepi

hmm so i did a resit of the h50 but it seems to still get too hot .. how can i make sure the pump is getting full power? a long with the two fans i got for the push/pull set up?

Push Fan: CPU_FAN
Pull Fan: CHA_Fan3
Pump: CHA_Fan2


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
hmm so i did a resit of the h50 but it seems to still get too hot .. how can i make sure the pump is getting full power? a long with the two fans i got for the push/pull set up?

Push Fan: CPU_FAN
Pull Fan: CHA_Fan3
Pump: CHA_Fan2

Connect the pump to the PSU, not the mobo. PSU is a much more direct source of power. That should do the trick. Revert once you've done that.

Same applies for your fans.


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Connect the pump to the PSU, not the mobo. PSU is a much more direct source of power. That should do the trick. Revert once you've done that.

Same applies for your fans.

hmm alright that makes sense. let me see if i still have some converters laying around for that pin set up.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have all my fans hooked up to the MoBo. Including the H50 which is on the Chassis 2 header. I set my fan speeds in BIOS. Chassis two I ran @ 100% on both low and high settings and F10'ed to confirm the settings. I haven't had to look back since. It runs mid to high 1300 rpm constant. Right now its at 1356 rpm.

~Ceadder


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
hmm alright that makes sense. let me see if i still have some converters laying around for that pin set up.

K cool, keep us posted. Another thing you can do is go into your BIOS and look up the section where you can control your fans. Whichever one you have your fans/pump hooked up to, you can try and set it manually at 100%. I however notice that straight to the PSU works better regardless. But at least that's better than nothing.


----------



## robert_dk3

Hey guys also have this mobo, if i did the SLi hack would it have the same scaling as it would on a x58 mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robert_dk3* 
Hey guys also have this mobo, if i did the SLi hack would it have the same scaling as it would on a x58 mobo?

Welcome to OCN Robert, I've never messed with the SLI Hack so I'll let someone else chime in. Just wanted to give you the welcome to OCN.


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Welcome to OCN Robert, I've never messed with the SLI Hack so I'll let someone else chime in. Just wanted to give you the welcome to OCN.









Thank you








I have browsed this forum for a while anonymous, once i get my new stuff ill make sure i post some pics


----------



## Kepi

i can tell changing the fans definitely worked right now its at 55c its staying there for a bit which is better than before. Im thinking of going to tigerdirect tomorrow and seeing if i find a new fan for the bottom with a higher cfm/rpm the ones i got for the push pull seem to be doing great, they are Coolermaster 90CFM 2000RPM fans which what i also got for the exhaust fans up top.

good thing is also that my NB is sitting at 50c and my SB at 40c without a problem thank god for a non defective heatsink >_<


----------



## robert_dk3

Chicken Patty, was just looking at your work log, is that a NZXT sleeved 24 pin extension?
Im thinking about grabbing one soon... when i decide what case to get


----------



## Dale-C

Does anyone know the release date of the Extreme?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Does anyone know the release date of the Extreme?


I would think when Bulldozer is released so AMD can make a splash all at once


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I'm not sure about that Short. I would think that Asus would want to take advantage of the OC'er market before then. Oh if anyone gets a chance to look at that board again, I realized something that nobody I know of has said anything about.

It's an EATX MoBo. That's how they could get the buttons up the side instead of on the bottom like the CHIVF. Which means if anyone is considering running that MoBo they better have a Cabinet at least the size of a HAF 932.

Just some words of inspiration to those who want the Extreme.









~Ceadder


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
the tim on the h50 is the one it came with i couldnt find anything that was good quality at the tigerdirect i went to today. so i decided to mess with what i had already. At the moment im not too sure which one to grab tbh.

from what i read is it true i can only run two sticks of ram to get better overclocks? or can i run all 8gb of ram installed and try overclocking?

I have run 4gb and 8gb, and I saw no difference on my oc. Ran 4.0 @ 1.38v
no problem so I got 4 more gb of my ram, hit the cmos button on the back of the case installed the 4gb turned on system, went into bios and set the timings, set my multi and volts and went on with things, no issues


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It's an EATX MoBo. That's how they could get the buttons up the side instead of on the bottom like the CHIVF. Which means if anyone is considering running that MoBo they better have a Cabinet at least the size of a HAF 932.
~Ceadder










That could also screw up a water cooled loop. I have the 932 & an EATX board forces you to mount the PSU up top near the roof. That doesn't work if that's where your radiator is mounted.


----------



## Ceadderman

I never looked at the EATX mounting in my 932, but that sounds about right. Could always mount a 240 up top and a 240 in the bottom. Unless you shortened the HDD cage.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


That could also screw up a water cooled loop. I have the 932 & an EATX board forces you to mount the PSU up top near the roof. That doesn't work if that's where your radiator is mounted.


----------



## nikpoth

NEW Lan driver
Version 11.24.6.3 
http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I never looked at the EATX mounting in my 932, but that sounds about right. Could always mount a 240 up top and a 240 in the bottom. Unless you shortened the HDD cage.









~Ceadder










A 240 up top requires losing use of the top bay because the PSU forces the radiator forward. An externally mounted radiator would work out, but that adds length to the case. I have a 360 up top & a 360 mounted out back. No room for an EATX MB.


----------



## Ceadderman

Or you get a custom door mounted 480 and add hinges to the door to keep it from wrecking your hoses everytime you open it. That's if you were to run a stock door anyway. Then you have yourself a sweet EATX MoBo and are still able to watercool.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


A 240 up top requires losing use of the top bay because the PSU forces the radiator forward. An externally mounted radiator would work out, but that adds length to the case. I have a 360 up top & a 360 mounted out back. No room for an EATX MB.


----------



## wermad

Go front mount like me! or old me to be more exact, lol, I managed to squeeze two 360 in my old HAF 932. lots of space sacrifice, not an issue w/ my new case


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I'll get around to taking some pictures of the final product sometime, before it gets placed in it's permanent spot inside the desk cubby hole. The system is working quite well & hopefully I wont have anything break on it for a long time. This isn't the only hobby I have that requires cash & my attention.


----------



## godofdeath

wait eatx means that the pci slots are going down more?
so instead of 7 slots it'll take up 8?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

An extended ATX MB takes room away from the bottom part of the case. It uses the same mounting points as an ATX MB, but the MB is longer. Here's an example. Look at the mounting hole at the bottom of the board & notice the extra material (bottom left in images).


----------



## godofdeath

ahhh ok i see
good thing i didnt wait for the extreme


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone know of a voltmod to stop the voltage fluctuations?


----------



## wermad

XL-ATX is the 8-10 pcie slot (taller mobo) boards (gigabyte 890fx-ud7)

E-ATX (also ex-atx) is the wider mobo, usually the dual cpu boards like the SR2

My mountain mods extended ascension has the 10 pcie slot option called "xl-atx",
they do offer the e-atx which they site boards like the sr2

here are some pics for better illustration

E-ATX: intel skulltrail board









XL-ATX: evga 4-way sli







[/url]








^^^Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9


----------



## IOSEFINI

Got the mobo and the memory (G.SKILL PIS 2000MHz 6-9-6-24) a few days ago, did some OC-ing and this is what I got.
Anyway, I will go higher (hit 4380MHz on CH III), but its hard to keep the mem. @ cas 6


----------



## Kepi

Ok so i left my Prime95 running all night and my 4ghz(3999.5 i round up cause im greedy) 1090T is pretty stable









Temps:









CPU ID:


----------



## rzs77

hey guys, need some help...trying to remove my c4f's heatsinks to install an ek plexi waterblock on it but having a hard time removing the screws at the back as they aren't the standard screws found on other parts of the pc. anybody have experience?


----------



## Taurus

wow, glad I found this forum & thread!

I'm jumping into the world of overclocking, getting ready to build.

Would you guys mind giving me some feedback on this setup?

*MB:* Crosshair IV Formula
*PS:* Corsair 750W Silver
*HDD:* WD Caviar Black SATA 6 1TB x 2 (RAID0)
*CPU:* Phenom II X6 1090T
*Case:* Azza Solano 1000
*Burner:* LiteOn 12x Blu-Ray 
*Memory:* ??? best choice for 4gb?
*Graphics:* GTX 470 board, recommendations?

I'll add an SSD and a soundcard when I have more cash.

How is my list looking? Better choices? Suggestions on RAM and Graphics?

Thanks & nice forum!


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taurus*


wow, glad I found this forum & thread!

I'm jumping into the world of overclocking, getting ready to build.

Would you guys mind giving me some feedback on this setup?

*MB:* Crosshair IV Formula
*PS:* Corsair 750W Silver
*HDD:* WD Caviar Black SATA 6 1TB x 2 (RAID0)
*CPU:* Phenom II X6 1090T
*Case:* Azza Solano 1000
*Burner:* LiteOn 12x Blu-Ray 
*Memory:* ??? best choice for 4gb?
*Graphics:* GTX 470 board, recommendations?

I'll add an SSD and a soundcard when I have more cash.

How is my list looking? Better choices? Suggestions on RAM and Graphics?

Thanks & nice forum!


Well for a vc I would go with ati for this board and I like gskill for ram


----------



## Ceadderman

@rzs77... use a smaller bit screwdriver to remove the heatsink screws. It's going to take even pressure from the driver hand to get the heatsink off the board.

@Taurus... I use the AMD Edition Dominators. Stock latency is 7-7-7-20. You can use either 4 or 8 Gigs for your OC without issue. As navit said if you're going vcore use ATi.









~Ceadder


----------



## Taurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Well for a vc I would go with ati for this board and I like gskill for ram



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@Taurus... I use the AMD Edition Dominators. Stock latency is 7-7-7-20. You can use either 4 or 8 Gigs for your OC without issue. As navit said if you're going vcore use ATi.









~Ceadder










thanks guys. I was considering some 5850 boards, specifically the SAPPHIRE TOXIC 100282TXSR, time for another look at ATI.

on the RAM... I'm just confused whether or not I should be seeking 1600 or 2000 and choosing the correct Cas Latency. I read "somewhere else" that the Crossfire/1090T combination is very finicky with RAM, not sure how true that is.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taurus*


thanks guys. I was considering some 5850 boards, specifically the SAPPHIRE TOXIC 100282TXSR, time for another look at ATI.

on the RAM... I'm just confused whether or not I should be seeking 1600 or 2000 and choosing the correct Cas Latency. I read "somewhere else" that the Crossfire/1090T combination is very finicky with RAM, not sure how true that is.


Asus's website has a list of ram that works fine with this board and the 1090t chip, I think its called the qvl list, go check it out








As for ati, this board is a crossfire only so no sli without a hack of some kind.


----------



## Taurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*











Asus's website has a list of ram that works fine with this board and the 1090t chip, I think its called the qvl list, go check it out










that would have been too easy







thanks for reminding me, heading there now.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Got the mobo and the memory (G.SKILL PIS 2000MHz 6-9-6-24) a few days ago, did some OC-ing and this is what I got.
Anyway, I will go higher (hit 4380MHz on CH III), but its hard to keep the mem. @ cas 6


So you weren't able to hit the rated speed @ 6-9-6-24-2T?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Robert,

Yes it is, great stuff!


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


In that case I won't complain









So Eric, you install windows and when it reboots for the first time your SSD doesn't show as a boot drive? Similar issue to mine.


So what I'm going to try next (the only thing I haven't tried) and it should work as it makes perfect sense is..

Install Windows with just the SSD connected in AHCI mode. Once I'm at the desktop, I'll perform the regular SSD tweaks (defrag off, etc.) and then install the RAID drivers which is something I didn't do last time. After those drivers are installed, I should be able to have my Raid array with the SSD in port 1 showing as Raid instead of AHCI as Raid for AMD is also AHCI. It should work... If not, it's either get rid of the SSD or get rid of Raid, or chalk it up to the chipset and dump the rig all together. I'm confident it won't get to that.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


here is a pic for anyone that wants to use sli hack

it works 
just dl the thing and you double click and restart, and thats it more or less


Very nice godofdeath, did you have to reformat completely? if not any drivers issues such as removing the ati ccc suit, etc. Im so tempted to do this


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
here is a pic for anyone that wants to use sli hack

it works
just dl the thing and you double click and restart, and thats it more or less

when u bench with the AMD processor, will the physx boost the CPU score high?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
when u bench with the AMD processor, will the physx boost the CPU score high?

Should.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
when u bench with the AMD processor, will the physx boost the CPU score high?

dunno lol

i never bother to bench

where can i can get this benching app if you want to see?


----------



## Kepi

whats a good material to clean off the old thermal paste on the h50? if i cant get my hands on that two step cleaning liquid they sell off newegg/tiger


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
whats a good material to clean off the old thermal paste on the h50? if i cant get my hands on that two step cleaning liquid they sell off newegg/tiger

the 2 step is
arctic clean
made by the as5 people

use 90% isophrophlutyklrul alcohol 70% or w/e works also


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
the 2 step is
arctic clean
made by the as5 people

use 90% isophrophlutyklrul alcohol 70% or w/e works also

awsome thanks. wonder if ill see any change in the temps on my h50 by applying the as5 i bought >_< i mainly got it for the nb/sb heatsink.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
awsome thanks. wonder if ill see any change in the temps on my h50 by applying the as5 i bought >_< i mainly got it for the nb/sb heatsink.

dont over use it because it is conductive or w/e

and you need to burn it in for 200 hours, they say


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
awsome thanks. wonder if ill see any change in the temps on my h50 by applying the as5 i bought >_< i mainly got it for the nb/sb heatsink.

It will work but it has a 200 hr cure time I think or something like that.


----------



## Ceadderman

100% Rubbing Alcohol works for me. Just make sure it's dry before you apply new TIM to the CPU.









Oh and btw, Asus didn't list my RAM for this Board.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
whats a good material to clean off the old thermal paste on the h50? if i cant get my hands on that two step cleaning liquid they sell off newegg/tiger


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
So you weren't able to hit the rated speed @ 6-9-6-24-2T?

hey, can u run your RAM at the rated speed you want yet?
yesterday, i tried to run 2100mhz 6-9-6-24-2N works fine for me


----------



## wermad

asus is citing x6 supported memory on their qvl, dont apply to us w/ lesser cores. happily, my pats have been working great, ok timings, and will oc to 1600, though crysis dont like oc memory (same issue w/ last setup using ddr2), might be vid cards, their on the chopping board though


----------



## erocker

So I got things figured out on this board in regards to having a SSD as my O/S drive while using AHCI and using two other drives for RAID 0.

Here are the steps:

1. Have only the SSD hooked up to a sata port with AHCI enabled in the bios.

2. Install Windows

3. After install do the things that SSD's need like turning defrag off, indexing, etc.

4. Turn off the computer and move the SSD to port 5 or 6. Attatch the RAID drives to ports 2 through 4. In the bios set 1-4 to RAID and 5-6 to IDE.

5. Boot Windows and install the RAID drivers (from the Asus support site)

6. Shut down and move the SSD to port 1 on the RAID ports.

7. Boot up! You will now have an AHCI SSD and your RAID array in Windows ready to go.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Glad you got it figured out Eric, +rep for you


----------



## BBG

hey guys I was thinking about picking up a intensity pro capture card for the crosshair. can I just stick it in one of the x16 slots? It's a PCI Express 1 lane card. I shouldn't really run into any problems I'm assuming? the site says it's compatible with 1,4,8,16 lane PCI Express slots but I don't know if the crosshair will let me put anything other then a graphics card in any of the slots.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BBG* 
hey guys I was thinking about picking up a intensity pro capture card for the crosshair. can I just stick it in one of the x16 slots? It's a PCI Express 1 lane card. I shouldn't really run into any problems I'm assuming? the site says it's compatible with 1,4,8,16 lane PCI Express slots but I don't know if the crosshair will let me put anything other then a graphics card in any of the slots.

PCI-E don't care, you can stick any card into any PCI-E slot and not hurt anything. The only problem that can arise is doing something dumb like sticking a video card into a X1 slot and then try to play Crysis.

So, more lanes (X16) higher the bandwidth.

Edit: One thing to note though, if you are running crossfire, use the 1st and 3rd PCI-E slots for the video cards so that they run at X16.


----------



## BBG

ahh awesome gen. thanks.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
hey, can u run your RAM at the rated speed you want yet?
yesterday, i tried to run 2100mhz 6-9-6-24-2N works fine for me






























No, everything is at stock speeds again. I'll mess with it later. Do you have any tips for me? 

I got tied up with other things such as cleaning the garage, plus I was working on getting the Blackops MB running as a secondary system. I got it running, but had the same damn issues with the LAN's again. Neither one works.


----------



## Ceadderman

I run my Wireless in the 2nd slot. Works fine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BBG* 
hey guys I was thinking about picking up a intensity pro capture card for the crosshair. can I just stick it in one of the x16 slots? It's a PCI Express 1 lane card. I shouldn't really run into any problems I'm assuming? the site says it's compatible with 1,4,8,16 lane PCI Express slots but I don't know if the crosshair will let me put anything other then a graphics card in any of the slots.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
No, everything is at stock speeds again. I'll mess with it later. Do you have any tips for me? 

I got tied up with other things such as cleaning the garage, plus I was working on getting the Blackops MB running as a secondary system. I got it running, but had the same damn issues with the LAN's again. Neither one works.

use D.O.C.P set to Profile #1 and Dram Voltage 1.85V works fine







stable for me fsb 275~
this is my latest run


----------



## Zhany

Just got my Asus Crosshair IV Formula board yesterday and I think hope pray that I'm one of the lucky ones in terms of the NB issue Currently my temps are 48c maximum load for the cpu(brand new as5 so should go down) 54c on the north bridge under max load with prime 95 large ffts linX, occt power supply test and 2 instances of hd tune 2.55 running for the raid array and then one for the independent drive for maximum load.

Idle NB temp is about 45c ambient is around 25-26.6c

Was I one of the lucky ones? or was the problem solved since I didn't read through all the 294 pages


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
Just got my Asus Crosshair IV Formula board yesterday and I think hope pray that I'm one of the lucky ones in terms of the NB issue Currently my temps are 48c maximum load for the cpu(brand new as5 so should go down) 54c on the north bridge under max load with prime 95 large ffts linX, occt power supply test and 2 instances of hd tune 2.55 running for the raid array and then one for the independent drive for maximum load.

Idle NB temp is about 45c ambient is around 25-26.6c

Was I one of the lucky ones? or was the problem solved since I didn't read through all the 294 pages









when i got mine a month ago, it was making contact so
i think they finally solved it maybe hopefully


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I run my Wireless in the 2nd slot. Works fine.









~Ceadder










me2


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


use D.O.C.P set to Profile #1 and Dram Voltage 1.85V works fine







stable for me fsb 275~
this is my latest run










Here's what I accomplished so far this morning. I'll work on the bus next.


----------



## robert_dk3

Hey guys i have come back for some advice,
i have a 1090 running at 4.1ghz atm with everything else on auto, i know thats not good to have it on auto and thats why im here








i also have 8gb of corsair dominator with 8-8-8-24 timings and 1600mhz, how do i manualy set this in the bios?
Also what should i have my bio settings as?
Any help is appreciated
Also if someone has a picture of there bios with the 1090 at around 4gh i could just copy that would be great









EDIT: forgot to mention i have a xigmatek dark knight cooler that blocks two ram dimms soo im currently only running 4gb untill i get a new cooler


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

do you have to use an SLI hack to get SLI to work on these baords?


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


do you have to use an SLI hack to get SLI to work on these baords?


Yes you do


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Yes you do



thanks for the quick reply, shame as the board looks really nice


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Hey guys i have come back for some advice,
i have a 1090 running at 4.1ghz atm with everything else on auto, i know thats not good to have it on auto and thats why im here








i also have 8gb of corsair dominator with 8-8-8-24 timings and 1600mhz, how do i manualy set this in the bios?
Also what should i have my bio settings as?
Any help is appreciated
Also if someone has a picture of there bios with the 1090 at around 4gh i could just copy that would be great









EDIT: forgot to mention i have a xigmatek dark knight cooler that blocks two ram dimms soo im currently only running 4gb untill i get a new cooler


My advise would be not to copy, every CPU overclocks differently. This is really simple.

All you gotta do is raise your CPU multiplier to get your desired clock. So for 4.1 GHz you should have it at 20.5 as long as your bus speed is at default of 200 MHz. Since you are using your multiplier to overclock you are not overclocking anything else, only the CPU. This way you don't have to worry about tweaking other voltages, only the CPU Vcore.

This is what I did, the Crosshair IV when on AUTO, next to "AUTO" it will say what voltage it's running it at in the BIOS. My suggestion would be to get that voltage it says and just set it manually to that voltage. I have mine like that with nothing on AUTO and it's working perfectly fine. Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## El3ctros

I just ordered the crosshair IV from amazon (had some store credit).. going to be here monday (3.99 overnight, love prime).. I went with 1055t over the 1090t. from what I understand you can generally hit 4ghz with 1055t just takes a bit more effort.. I've always been an amd fanboy but have been using intel till now cause amd just couldnt compete till these x6s imo.. glad to be back in the amd camp!

Anyways, the question I have is.. What ram? I want performance over price, and guaranteed compatibility with this setup.. though I'm not looking to spend over 160ish on 4 gigs. I want to reach 2000mhz overclocked.. I'm kinda a noob when it comes to timings. Anyone have a solid recommendation?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El3ctros*


I just ordered the crosshair IV from amazon (had some store credit).. going to be here monday (3.99 overnight, love prime).. I went with 1055t over the 1090t. from what I understand you can generally hit 4ghz with 1055t just takes a bit more effort.. I've always been an amd fanboy but have been using intel till now cause amd just couldnt compete till these x6s imo.. glad to be back in the amd camp!

Anyways, the question I have is.. What ram? I want performance over price, and guaranteed compatibility with this setup.. though I'm not looking to spend over 160ish on 4 gigs. I want to reach 2000mhz overclocked.. I'm kinda a noob when it comes to timings. Anyone have a solid recommendation?


Kinda busy right now if not I would dig up some links, but look up:

-Corsair Dominators
-Kingston Hyper X

These two kits usually have some higher rated sticks that can hit 2000MHz


----------



## Asmola

Here nice Asus ROG backround image feat AMD Gaming Evolved-logo for you guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Very nice, thank you


----------



## supra_rz

wow great !!! thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm sweet now I gotta figure out how to add the "Gaming Evolved" logo to my ROG Dragon desktop.









~Ceadder


----------



## ny_driver

Downloaded, cropped, and on my desktop for awhile. It would be sweet if I could have the dragon from my current desktop, too.

+rep


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El3ctros*


I just ordered the crosshair IV from amazon (had some store credit).. going to be here monday (3.99 overnight, love prime).. I went with 1055t over the 1090t. from what I understand you can generally hit 4ghz with 1055t just takes a bit more effort.. I've always been an amd fanboy but have been using intel till now cause amd just couldnt compete till these x6s imo.. glad to be back in the amd camp!

Anyways, the question I have is.. What ram? I want performance over price, and guaranteed compatibility with this setup.. though I'm not looking to spend over 160ish on 4 gigs. I want to reach 2000mhz overclocked.. I'm kinda a noob when it comes to timings. Anyone have a solid recommendation?


Per asus support

Quote:



CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA
4 4 Only support for 6-core CPU
DDR3 2133 Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
1 DIMM 2 DIMM 4 DIMM
A-DATA AX3U2133XB2G10-EF(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - - 2.05~2.15
● A-DATA AX3U2133XB2G10-FF(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - - 2.05~2.15
A-DATA AD32133F002GMU(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - - 2.05~2.15
● KINGSTON KHX2133C8D3T1K2/4GX(XM 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 8 1.65
Only support for 6-core CPU
DDR3 2000 Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
1 DIMM 2 DIMM 4 DIMM
Apacer 78.AAGD5.9KD(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-27 -
● ● ● Crucial BL12864BE2009.8SFB3(EPP) 1GB SS - - 9-9-9-28 2
G.SKILL F3-16000CL9D-4GBRH(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● G.SKILL F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● G.SKILL F3-16000CL9T-6GBPS(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● GEIL GU34GB2000C9DC(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-28 1.65
GEIL GE38GB2000C9QC(XMP) 8GB(4 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-28 1.65
● ● KINGSTON KHX2000C8D3T1K3/3GX(XMP3)GB(3 x 1GB) SS - - 8 1.65
KINGSTON KHX2000C9D3T1K3/3GX(XMP3)GB(3 x 1GB) SS - - 9 1.65
● KINGSTON KHX2000C9D3T1K3/6GX(XMP6)GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9 1.65
● OCZ OCZ3B2000LV6GK 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 7-8-7 1.65
● Transcend TX2000KLU-4GK(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● Team TXD32048M2000HC9-L(XMP) 2GB DS TEAM - 9-9-9-24 1.64
● ● 4 DIMM Slots
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots
as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
Note:
*When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence,
a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
*It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
*The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory
module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.


----------



## hata28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El3ctros*


I just ordered the crosshair IV from amazon (had some store credit).. going to be here monday (3.99 overnight, love prime).. I went with 1055t over the 1090t. from what I understand you can generally hit 4ghz with 1055t just takes a bit more effort.. I've always been an amd fanboy but have been using intel till now cause amd just couldnt compete till these x6s imo.. glad to be back in the amd camp!

Anyways, the question I have is.. What ram? I want performance over price, and guaranteed compatibility with this setup.. though I'm not looking to spend over 160ish on 4 gigs. I want to reach 2000mhz overclocked.. I'm kinda a noob when it comes to timings. Anyone have a solid recommendation?


I heard that the Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model 996902 are good for this board but cost almost $160 for 4GB!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El3ctros*


I just ordered the crosshair IV from amazon (had some store credit).. going to be here monday (3.99 overnight, love prime).. I went with 1055t over the 1090t. from what I understand you can generally hit 4ghz with 1055t just takes a bit more effort.. I've always been an amd fanboy but have been using intel till now cause amd just couldnt compete till these x6s imo.. glad to be back in the amd camp!

Anyways, the question I have is.. What ram? I want performance over price, and guaranteed compatibility with this setup.. though I'm not looking to spend over 160ish on 4 gigs. I want to reach 2000mhz overclocked.. I'm kinda a noob when it comes to timings. Anyone have a solid recommendation?


you can get this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-322-_-Product
$159 - $10 off = $149
*DDR3 2200 running at 7-10-10-28-2N*
i able to run with this board with *2015mhz with 6-9-6-24-2N* easily
this is really one of the best price for a 2200mhz DDR3 ram


----------



## wermad

wow, pc probe just blasted an alarm for the sb, it spiked 60c out of nowhere, then dropped back down to 44, weird and annoying


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
wow, pc probe just blasted an alarm for the sb, it spiked 60c out of nowhere, then dropped back down to 44, weird and annoying









Mine does that too with one of the fans and the sb I think its just the software would make no sense whatsoever for a temp to fluctuate like that


----------



## Kepi

ok so as im looking at my temps in the bios on the chiv after applying ac5 my temps are way out of whack ... should i try cleaning and re applying a smaller amount? i only did one dot on the cpu and one dot on the heatsink, i touch the tubes running back to the rad for the h50 and its super hot to the touch.


----------



## ny_driver

Post up a screenshot with your temps....the heatpipes are supposed to be hot they draw the heat away from the cpu. But 1 drop would work better.

You should just put a drop on the H50 or the cpu, not both. Lay the computer on it's side...put 1 drop on the cpu or H50, then place the H50 in place and apply even steady pressure until you get it secured. Even wiggle it around a few degrees to spread the TIM.


----------



## godofdeath

What's your ambient temps?


----------



## Kepi

i cant see the temps all i see is the error message on the start up "CPU Temp Error Press F1 to Continue"

I just cleaned it again re applied one dot on the cpu only .. and still getting the error .. should i let it sit overnight so it can set im guessing?


----------



## Ceadderman

Bah! Why go that route for 4 gigs when you can get a matched set of 8 gigs...



out of stock at newegg right now, but you cannot beat the price for what the product is. $250 or less depending on combo prices. An hell Phenom IIs' don't allocate more than 1333 anyway. You can overclock to the RAM but I can OC my 1333s' as well. An if you're lucky you could get Red tops for them like I did mine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
you can get this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-322-_-Product
$159 - $10 off = $149
*DDR3 2200 running at 7-10-10-28-2N*
i able to run with this board with *2015mhz with 6-9-6-24-2N* easily
this is really one of the best price for a 2200mhz DDR3 ram


----------



## Kepi

gah nvm apparently as i was cleaning the gunk and moving everything the 4pin convertor to connect the pump got disconnected from the power supply, i found this out by actually connecting the pump to the motherboard and actually hearing the water start flowing from the h50 block to the rad >_<

i feel like an idiot for not noticing D:


----------



## Zhany

The sticker that boasts the X-fi on the board itself can that be removed? it doesn't seem like it would offer any thing other than a shiny metal thing that could cause issues if it came off

As shown in this picture


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
you can get this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-322-_-Product
$159 - $10 off = $149
*DDR3 2200 running at 7-10-10-28-2N*
i able to run with this board with *2015mhz with 6-9-6-24-2N* easily
this is really one of the best price for a 2200mhz DDR3 ram









Here's where I am so far with that specific RAM.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
The sticker that boasts the X-fi on the board itself can that be removed? it doesn't seem like it would offer any thing other than a shiny metal thing that could cause issues if it came off

As shown in this picture










im sure its just stuck on there


----------



## Ceadderman

Why would you even fudge with it?









Some things are just better left alone. That chip isn't going to get so hot that it liquifies the adhesive. I don't understand the fixation about this. I left mine on and that's where it's staying this side of the apocalypse.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
The sticker that boasts the X-fi on the board itself can that be removed? it doesn't seem like it would offer any thing other than a shiny metal thing that could cause issues if it came off

As shown in this picture


----------



## Zhany

I like messing with things though its in my nature








But if there is no effect either way then I will resist the urge to touch it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


wow, pc probe just blasted an alarm for the sb, it spiked 60c out of nowhere, then dropped back down to 44, weird and annoying










It's software, that happens to me sometimes even under load which the temps have already spiked as high as they would.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


i cant see the temps all i see is the error message on the start up "CPU Temp Error Press F1 to Continue"

I just cleaned it again re applied one dot on the cpu only .. and still getting the error .. should i let it sit overnight so it can set im guessing?


So the pump was disconnected? LOL, I installed windows once like that, glad I didn't screw anything up.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

IDK what happened, but I can't boot with the 6-9-6-24-2T settings anymore. I tried to tighten the write recovery time & row cycle time, then it wouldn't boot. I then went back to what I had entered previously, then tried auto, & it still wouldn't boot. Any idea what happened?

Oh, can someone recommend a utility to test memory setting results? I'd like to test the results of the memory at each set of timings to see if I'm going forward or backward.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Oh, can someone recommend a utility to test memory setting results? I'd like to test the results of the memory at each set of timings to see if I'm going forward or backward.


I use Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory Benchmark to see how fast the memory settings are. It cost money though, so I had to get it from one of those sites......arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr









I think the free trial edition has the cache and memory benchmark.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


It's software, that happens to me sometimes even under load which the temps have already spiked as high as they would.

So the pump was disconnected? LOL, I installed windows once like that, glad I didn't screw anything up.


i once used my comp with the heatsink on but the heatsink still had that stupid plastic sticker on it, which i forgot to remove after putting it back on

one of the dumber moments of my life


----------



## Taurus

I'm so confused with RAM and I'm probably making too much of an issue about it.

assuming a Crosshair Formula MB with a 1090T, wouldn't 2000 sticks be a better choice than 1600s? are people mainly picking 1600s for the cost savings?

also, is it true that having more memory (ie: 8gb versus 4gb) can make it harder to reach higher overclock levels on your cpu?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taurus*


I'm so confused with RAM and I'm probably making too much of an issue about it.

assuming a Crosshair Formula MB with a 1090T, wouldn't 2000 sticks be a better choice than 1600s? are people mainly picking 1600s for the cost savings?

also, is it true that having more memory (ie: 8gb versus 4gb) can make it harder to reach higher overclock levels on your cpu?


Dont about the first quetion but I run 8gb and have no trouble with a [email protected] v, the same as when I ran 4gb


----------



## johndc5

Hey guys, just finished my new build with the Asus Crosshair IV Formula MB, still have my fingers crossed that I don't have the NB issue though, so far it seems to sit between 14-16 CÂ° above ambient and ~9 CÂ° above my cpu temp.

Looking forward to playing around with this new board.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taurus*


I'm so confused with RAM and I'm probably making too much of an issue about it.

assuming a Crosshair Formula MB with a 1090T, wouldn't 2000 sticks be a better choice than 1600s? are people mainly picking 1600s for the cost savings?

also, is it true that having more memory (ie: 8gb versus 4gb) can make it harder to reach higher overclock levels on your cpu?


i'm running 8Gb 1600Mhz ram and still have it stable at 4.1Ghz at the moment
and that is with a 1055T....not even a 1090T
so it doesn't matter


----------



## Kepi

hmm so what i thought was a stable overclock wasnt after it meeting a 10 hour occt torture test ... what are the main things i should turn off in the bios that would interfere with a stable overclock on this specific board?


----------



## Kepi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


So the pump was disconnected? LOL, I installed windows once like that, glad I didn't screw anything up.


i once used my comp with the heatsink on but the heatsink still had that stupid plastic sticker on it, which i forgot to remove after putting it back on

one of the dumber moments of my life


lol ya the pump got disconnected when i was moving the rad and waterblock around to clean it ... what sucked even more i cleaned and re applied the as5 like 4 times throughout this whole ordeal and even dropped my cpu in the last attempt at cleaning because i was frustrated and bent some pens .. which i had to then fix with a mechanical pencil >_<


----------



## ny_driver

Tell us what you settings were please, and we can help you easier.

You should have C1E and c&q disabled.







I think.


----------



## Kepi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Tell us what you settings were please, and we can help you easier.

You should have C1E and c&q disabled.







I think.


i only started messing with the multiplier really got it to 4ghz it still booted then i started to tourture test and such i never touched the voltages or anything.


----------



## ny_driver

Mine does 4Ghz with everything on auto and LLC on "auto".

Trying 320 x 12.5(4GHz)right now, with a 3200MHz NB and 1708 DDR. Everything on "auto".


----------



## Kepi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Mine does 4Ghz with everything on auto and LLC on "auto".

Trying 320 x 12.5(4GHz)right now, with a 3200MHz NB and 1707 DDR. Everything on "auto".


all of this is found in Extreme Tweaking area in the bios right? On asus website i found something called Turbo V EVO tuning where it restarts your pc and does its own testing and finds a good and "stable" overclock. only thing i noticed when i did this was that the voltages and the ghz of the cpu kept fluctuating so i know that auto turbo that the cpu has was still on.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


IDK what happened, but I can't boot with the 6-9-6-24-2T settings anymore. I tried to tighten the write recovery time & row cycle time, then it wouldn't boot. I then went back to what I had entered previously, then tried auto, & it still wouldn't boot. Any idea what happened?

Oh, can someone recommend a utility to test memory setting results? I'd like to test the results of the memory at each set of timings to see if I'm going forward or backward.


Check this out, you might want to run this, great little benchmark. Sorry for cross linking, but you might be interested in checking out the results as well to see how you rank with others. Everything you need including results and download link are in the OP.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124143

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i once used my comp with the heatsink on but the heatsink still had that stupid plastic sticker on it, which i forgot to remove after putting it back on

one of the dumber moments of my life


Did you post this on TPU? I saw this there, maybe another member though.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Here's where I am so far with that specific RAM.










with what voltage? isit more then 1.65?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
IDK what happened, but I can't boot with the 6-9-6-24-2T settings anymore. I tried to tighten the write recovery time & row cycle time, then it wouldn't boot. I then went back to what I had entered previously, then tried auto, & it still wouldn't boot. Any idea what happened?

Oh, can someone recommend a utility to test memory setting results? I'd like to test the results of the memory at each set of timings to see if I'm going forward or backward.

reset bios, and re set all the timing again. make sure your voltage are right.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Bah! Why go that route for 4 gigs when you can get a matched set of 8 gigs...



out of stock at newegg right now, but you cannot beat the price for what the product is. $250 or less depending on combo prices. An hell Phenom IIs' don't allocate more than 1333 anyway. You can overclock to the RAM but I can OC my 1333s' as well. An if you're lucky you could get Red tops for them like I did mine.









~Ceadder









i will never get 8GB if i will, i will get 2x4GB instead of 4x2GB, amd sucks with 4 DIMM..u cant overclock high, because it is unstable, and 8GB doesn't mean it is faster then a 4GB, a 4GB with higher clock and tighter timing will be winner easily.








that's my reason for not having a 8GB with 4DIMM.


----------



## Ceadderman

Myth bro. If you can't overclock with 8Gigs, more likely it's in the settings.

Besides, it's not like I can't pull 2 and 4 if worse came to worse. AMD has no more issues than Intel does imho. My first OC was with the entire spread and it was stable. Same for the two after that.

I'm going to go for 4 Ghz soon. I'll post my results and make note if it was achieved with 8 or 4Gigs.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


i will never get 8GB if i will, i will get 2x4GB instead of 4x2GB, amd sucks with 4 DIMM..*u cant overclock high*, because it is unstable, and 8GB doesn't mean it is faster then a 4GB, a 4GB with higher clock and tighter timing will be winner easily.








that's my reason for not having a 8GB with 4DIMM.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Myth bro. If you can't overclock with 8Gigs, more likely it's in the settings.

Besides, it's not like I can't pull 2 and 4 if worse came to worse. AMD has no more issues than Intel does imho. My first OC was with the entire spread and it was stable. Same for the two after that.

I'm going to go for 4 Ghz soon. I'll post my results and make note if it was achieved with 8 or 4Gigs.

~Ceadder









yea u can overclock.
but not high, u cant overclock your ram high, your CPU high something you want.
i bet it wont boot into windows with 4.3ghz. or maybe 4.2. but with 2DIMM. easily....for them


----------



## mavihs

bought my CIVF 20days back!


----------



## supra_rz

hey guys i am ready to pull off the nb to see for contact , got some ocz freeze how much should i apply ? and where ?

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Cut out any indentation leaving the unseated portion of stock TIM in place. Then apply a small dot to the heatsinks themselves. This allows the pressure of the sink to apply the TIM once you've remounted the Sinks to the MoBo.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


hey guys i am ready to pull off the nb to see for contact , got some ocz freeze how much should i apply ? and where ?

Thanks


----------



## ny_driver

I think that leaves a place for air to get trapped. I'd clean it off entirely if I were going to replace the TIM, and use a small drop on the NB and SB and leave the big thermal pad on the upper part.


----------



## Ceadderman

Naw, rolling it into a ball compresses any air that gets trapped in and works it out. Pinching it in half also helps alleviate that issue and then applying it to the unit and allowing the unit to compress it to the CPU further clears that up. If one has any questions about it then just undo and look for "holes" in the spread which would be a give away that there were air pockets and adjust accordingly.

I do that every time I have a question with my TIM application even when I apply my own.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I think that leaves a place for air to get trapped. I'd clean it off entirely if I were going to replace the TIM, and use a small drop on the NB and SB and leave the big thermal pad on the upper part.


----------



## ny_driver

I just put a BB size drop or so on and press down evenly and steadily, wiggle it back and forth a couple degrees(which will be a little tricky in this case), and tighten it.

Works every time on my cpus and gpus.

What do you mean roll it into a ball, or pinch it in half?


----------



## Ceadderman

Have you ever messed around with Rubber Cement or Contact Cement?

Same stuff but it has a few names.

Anyway it's kinda like that you put it on your hand (Not the TIM, the Contact Glue) and let it get sticky then you roll it into a ball. Same theory applies with the TIM only you take it and put it on something pliable like a ZipLoc baggie and roll as much of it up into a ball as you can. Then you take two fingers or the Razor Blade you used to scrape it off and cut the ball in half. You save one half in the baggie and you use the other half on the CPU. Technically this is still too much but not by a lot.

When I was in art in High School as a Freshman my and a few of my classmates found some disturbing uses for Contact cement. Not one of which was used as an inhalant. Though one of them did involve taking a liberal amount dripping it on our hands and then "sneezing"...







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I just put a BB size drop or so on and press down evenly and steadily, wiggle it back and forth a couple degrees(which will be a little tricky in this case), and tighten it.

Works every time on my cpus and gpus.

What do you mean roll it into a ball, or pinch it in half?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


What do you mean roll it into a ball, or pinch it in half?



Just got done doing that.... ~~







~~

too much pizza and wings last night


----------



## Ceadderman

That is just oh so many kinds of wrong that it's too funny.
















*Update*

...Looks like I'm gonna be filing down my NB standoffs. System just crash dumped on me not 10 minutes ago. I knew Civ IV was an intense game but...









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Just got done doing that.... ~~







~~

too much pizza and wings last night


----------



## Shadowtroop

hey guys i just bought this motherboard, can i join the club?









also what is the normal temperature for the NB? mine is running at 60-70 C as soon as i check the bios

stock settings btw


----------



## Tweeky

65 C or less
65 C is max.
you have a NB problem


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
65 C or less
65 C is max.
you have a NB problem

ohh darn, what should i do? i dont think i can RMA it since ive had it over a month. maybe i could try to fix it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You could rma it, you have a 3 year warranty through Asus.

You could remove the sb-nb heat sink and file down the standoffs a lilttle bit, then reinstall with new thermal paste.


----------



## Shadowtroop

ok i just took it off and holy cow. no contact at all lol


----------



## -bl4ck-

Ya i just got mine to, mines at 52C though


----------



## Shadowtroop

can i use any regular thermal paste when i place it back on?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
ohh darn, what should i do? i dont think i can RMA it since ive had it over a month. maybe i could try to fix it?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
can i use any regular thermal paste when i place it back on?

Any Thermal Interface Material will do bro. Some are better than others but any will do. If that doesn't fix the issue you will have to file down the standoffs.


----------



## Thomas73

Hi everybody,can I join this club?I plan on getting a Crosshair IV when AMD's 8 Core CPU arrives 2011 & would like more about this motherboard.Heard a very ridiculous remark on this motherboard from another forum that you guys might wanna hear


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
Hi everybody,can I join this club?I plan on getting a Crosshair IV when AMD's CPU arrives 2011 & would like more about this motherboard.Heard a very ridiculous remark on this motherboard from another forum that you guys might wanna hear

We are here, post it up!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. But I wouldn't clear(If you haven't already done so) the original TIM.

*NB Fix*

File NB standoffs to same length or close to same length as SB standoffs.
ReMount the heatsinks to mark the area needing TIM.
Tighten as though you were going to run at that moment. Let sit 10 minutes.
Remove the Heatsinks and cut out the freshly indented areas in the old TIM
Apply single dot of fresh TIM. Just push out a pinhead worth of TIM and apply it per NB and SB to the open area of the old TIM on the heatsinks themselves.
Remount the Heatsink and allow for BurnIn time before OC'ing.
This should fix your NB issue w/o a problem.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
can i use any regular thermal paste when i place it back on?


----------



## Thomas73

There is a thread at overclockers.com about Biostar TA890FXE,where someone pointed out to me that Biostar TA890FXE is in equal standings to a Crosshair IV or better,but issues aside,how good is this motherboard compared to Crosshair III?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
There is a thread at overclockers.com about Biostar TA890FXE,where someone pointed out to me that Biostar TA890FXE is in equal standings to a Crosshair IV or better

Good for them. I mean I haven't used both boards, but the CH IV is a great effin' board.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Good for them. I mean I haven't used both boards, but the CH IV is a great effin' board.

I second that comment


----------



## Thomas73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Good for them. I mean I haven't used both boards, but the CH IV is a great effin' board.

I heard this motherboard can support native DDR3 1866 memory speeds,yes?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
I second that comment


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
I heard this motherboard can support native DDR3 1866 memory speeds,yes?

support up to 2200, CAS 7 the highest i test


----------



## Ceadderman

With NB issue? Possibly.









*w/o* NB issue?...






































If you want to know the difference between III and IV just compare the two Boards and you'll know. IV is better than III imho.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
There is a thread at overclockers.com about Biostar TA890FXE,where someone pointed out to me that *Biostar TA890FXE is in equal standings to a Crosshair IV* or better,but issues aside,how good is this motherboard compared to Crosshair III?


----------



## Thomas73

Don't you guys find it dumb to compare a budget motherboard to an ROG motherboard?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
I heard this motherboard can support native DDR3 1866 memory speeds,yes?

Do I smell a little trollin????


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
There is a thread at overclockers.com about Biostar TA890FXE,where someone pointed out to me that Biostar TA890FXE is in equal standings to a Crosshair IV or better,but issues aside,how good is this motherboard compared to Crosshair III?

you cant compare. 890FX board are way better overclocking compare to 790 chipset.and you are from Singapore.







ohh yea.. wasssup


----------



## erocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
Hi everybody,can I join this club?I plan on getting a Crosshair IV when AMD's CPU arrives 2011

By then everything will change so it really doesn't matter. There will be a plethora of other motherboards to choose from and many current motherboards will be an afterthought. It's probablly best you don't waste your efforts putting too much thought into it at this time.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
Don't you guys find it dumb to compare a budget motherboard to an ROG motherboard?

perhaps, but I've never used the other so I can't judge.


----------



## Dustinthewind

OK guys my system goal is will be done around xmas or my bday (april15.

coolermaster HAF 932 with a few cold cathodes red have
crucial 128gb ssd sata iii six gbs
asus crosshair iv formula have
amd phenom x6 1055t @ 4ghz have
western digital 320gb 7200rpm storage have
corsair h50 have
4gb ddr3 1600mhz gskill ripjaws have
ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Ultra Fidelity Sound Card 
liteon cd dvd drive have
ocz modxstream700watt have
9800gt for folding and physx have
asus 5870 v2

Yep thats it itl cost me round 2k and im only 13 D:<


----------



## Dustinthewind

Hey is the onboard xfi sound better than most other onboard sound. Im asking people who have heard or compared two different motherboard's onboard sound


----------



## Ceadderman

It's good enough to get by with. Pretty sure it's comparable to most $100 cards.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


Hey is the onboard xfi sound better than most other onboard sound. Im asking people who have heard or compared two different motherboard's onboard sound


----------



## Dustinthewind

I think ill go with the asus xonar anyway. since imma be loaded this xmas from oddjobs and xmas money ill surely have enough to get myself a 5870 and a xonar:>
Anyway my computer is a asus themed computer in way.


----------



## an51r

Just installed my crosshair IV and ready to OC, add me to your club of extraordinary owners!


----------



## ny_driver

.....seriously though we need a picture of your motherboard









Congrats! You 2 should be very happy together.


----------



## an51r




----------



## ny_driver

lol....now that one looks like a CHIV.


----------



## Ceadderman

Please remove huge Cooler. It detracts from the overall goodness of the Board.









j/k









Get in line though cause it seems alot of us have been forgotten.


















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r*


----------



## an51r

Now I gotta sell off these blue fans and get some sweet red ones.


----------



## Ceadderman

Or hold onto your blue ones(never know when they may come in handy) and get some cool Red ones for a reasonable price per unit.









Yate Loons are $4 per 120mm, if you don't opt for the sleeving. You can get a 140mm for $9 w/o the sleeving. This is all w/o shipping though. And you can get them from Slow to High speed with no price fluctuation. They make my CM fans look pale red in comparison.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


Now I gotta sell off these blue fans and get some sweet red ones.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thomas73*


There is a thread at overclockers.com about Biostar TA890FXE,where someone pointed out to me that Biostar TA890FXE is in equal standings to a Crosshair IV or better,but issues aside,how good is this motherboard compared to Crosshair III?


The Biostar is like driving a nice Chrysler 300 with rims... sure its fast, and looks good, but it's just not a Bentley


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


The Biostar is like driving a nice Chrysler 300 with rims... sure its fast, and looks good, but it's just not a Bentley


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey, [email protected] Biostar. If I wanted Budget I would have got the M4A89GTD Pro/USB 3. Which I know STILL outperforms that Board and comes with onboard Vid capable of XFiring with my 5770 and took the 955 BE to 7.1 Ghz using nothing more than a 32 oz. waterbottle filled with ice and free air.









~Ceadder


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


Hey is the onboard xfi sound better than most other onboard sound. Im asking people who have heard or compared two different motherboard's onboard sound



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind*


I think ill go with the asus xonar anyway. since imma be loaded this xmas from oddjobs and xmas money ill surely have enough to get myself a 5870 and a xonar:>
Anyway my computer is a asus themed computer in way.










I was using a Xonar and I was pleasantly surprised with this onboard. It is by far the best onboard sound I've ever used in 20 years so the Xonar came out and got sold. I say give it a try before you get the Xonar.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


The Biostar is like driving a nice Chrysler 300 with rims... sure its fast, and looks good, but it's just not a Bentley


would that make the CHIV extreme an AM Rapide, ???


----------



## Ceadderman

As much as I love Astin machinery, that one looks rather disappointing werm. I hate the RX-8, hell I hate any car that has that ridiculous 3rd door look. If you buy a sports car keep it a freakin sports car. If you want a passenger car then buy a passenger car. I really wish car designers would get their heads removed from their Bums. They might actually see what their drawing instead of the backside of their navel.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


would that make the CHIV extreme an AM Rapide, ???


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey, [email protected] Biostar. If I wanted Budget I would have got the M4A89GTD Pro/USB 3. Which I know STILL outperforms that Board and comes with onboard Vid capable of XFiring with my 5770 and took the 955 BE to *7.1 Ghz using nothing more than a 32 oz. waterbottle filled with ice and free air.*









~Ceadder










What?







I must inquire about the 7.1GHz with a water bottle and air.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*












Congrats on the best mobo out there for Amd, and love that case


----------



## Thomas73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


support up to 2200, CAS 7 the highest i test


Fantastic,I will get a Crosshair IV when I get my pay check,awesome


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


What?







I must inquire about the 7.1GHz with a water bottle and air.










yea me too... lmao... *** is he talking about?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ask and ye shall receive...

955 BE 7.1 OC on M4A89GTD Pro/USB3

It's near the top of the 1st page.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

I mean that it wasn't enclosed in a case. But it indeed used a CM 32oz. Water Bottle and Ice.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
What?







I must inquire about the 7.1GHz with a *water bottle and air.*


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I mean that it wasn't enclosed in a case. But it indeed used a CM 32oz. Water Bottle and Ice.









~Ceadder









.........
i believe that just a CM wrist band..
and is not a CM LN2 pot...
is nitrogen, not water and ice


----------



## Ceadderman

Water Bottle. Never said that it was Water and Ice.









It could be nitrogen since it's crystalized at the top of the bottle.

And







what does the mounting strap have to do with anything? It's sitting on a plate mounted to the CPU.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
.........
i believe that just a CM wrist band..
and is not a CM LN2 pot...
is nitrogen, not water and ice


----------



## Chicken Patty

I have been wanting to do extreme cooling for a while now. Just been busy ATM with other things


----------



## Phobos223

just think of the work units that thing could push...


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. But my point was that if you could overclock a budget Board to that extreme, just think what you could do with one of these under the same circumstances.









I doubt that I would ever have the ability, money or opportunity to do it but...









~Ceadder


----------



## fssbzz

amd loves under 0'C.
the colder they can get, the lower voltage they need to OC that high


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yup. But my point was that if you could overclock a budget Board to that extreme, just think what you could do with one of these under the same circumstances.









I doubt that I would ever have the ability, money or opportunity to do it but...









~Ceadder









yea u can OC it with budget mobo, but..you >85% going to break the warranty and about 60% you will break the hole board. so everytime if you fail, u probably need a new board to do it. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

Some people actually run cpu's under phase for crunching. Crazy!

You got email by the way Phobos.


----------



## Ceadderman

True. But Asus expects their customers to OC. They support you in this endeavor.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
yea u can OC it with budget mobo, but..you >85% going to break the warranty and about 60% you will break the hole board. so everytime if you fail, u probably need a new board to do it. lol


----------



## mavihs

DANM! i better start coming to this forum more often!
you guys post fast!
will be posting my pics once i get my bracket for my Venomous-X! the CPU is still on stock cooling!







so havn't got chance to test this beast yet!









btw i heard that the first set of CIVF which came didn't have the NB heatsink in full contact wid the NB but the set coming after that are all fine!

Edit: guys can you tell me where can learn more about CIVF's BIOS, so i can tinker more around it! specially for extreme OCing!


----------



## fssbzz

i think this is the best forum i ever play in my hole LIFE...i love www.overclock.net!
u get fast reply when u need help.
OCN 4eva!~


----------



## Shadowtroop

OK so i filed down the mounts and my temps were at 52 ish. i might open it up again and try to apply more paste


----------



## ny_driver

More TIM(paste) is not the answer. Was 52ish idle or full load? If full load that is pretty good. Mine is idling @ 38c/40c or so loaded with A/C on and not in a case and an 80mm fan right on top of it.


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
More TIM(paste) is not the answer. Was 52ish idle or full load? If full load that is pretty good. Mine is idling @ 38c/40c or so loaded with A/C on and not in a case and an 80mm fan right on top of it.

nah i just turned it off after a quick caseless assembly. the temps were right after startup


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
nah i just turned it off after a quick caseless assembly. the temps were right after startup

Just remove the heatsink again, but this time do real slow, and see what kind of imprint the TIM left behind on the sink. That should give you an Idea what kind of contact you made.... Might even have to file down the standoffs a bit more, or perhaps the TIM got a big bubble in it or something


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
DANM! i better start coming to this forum more often!
you guys post fast!
will be posting my pics once i get my bracket for my Venomous-X! the CPU is still on stock cooling!







so havn't got chance to test this beast yet!








btw i heard that the first set of CIVF which came didn't have the NB heatsink in full contact wid the NB but the set coming after that are all fine!

Edit: guys can you tell me where can learn more about CIVF's BIOS, so i can tinker more around it! specially for extreme OCing!

amen to that bro, I post 8 hours worth of my posts through my iphone and bro it's hard to keep up. It's hard to keep up even on a PC. Put it this way, if I don't check the forums through out the day by the phone, I get home and just don't read them. I'll have more than 500 posts to read


----------



## Optimus_Prime

Hello i'm new here but i'm looking forward to this motherboard. Could someone suggest me some improvemen's to my list of upcoming build. Cooler Master 932 case, Cooler master 1250w PSU, Ram 4x4 DDR3 Corsair dominator 2000 mhz, 2x5970 Diamond radeon the new 2011 amd x8 power house (code-name) CPU, the beauty Asus Crosshair IV Extreme MOBO,one 1TB Seagate HDD,2x1.5 TB Seagate barracuda HDD's and a cooler master V8 cooler for the CPU.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime*


Hello i'm new here but i'm looking forward to this motherboard. Could someone suggest me some improvemen's to my list of upcoming build. Cooler Master 932 case, Cooler master 1250w PSU, Ram 4x4 DDR3 Corsair dominator 2000 mhz, 2x5970 Diamond radeon the new 2011 amd x8 power house (code-name) CPU, the beauty Asus Crosshair IV Extreme MOBO,one 1TB Seagate HDD,2x1.5 TB Seagate barracuda HDD's and a cooler master V8 cooler for the CPU.


Wow... Not much to improve on here. The only recommendation I have is that you get a different CPU cooler. The V8 doesn't seem to be a great cooler. I would say get an H50, but I don't know much about air coolers.


----------



## Optimus_Prime

The problem is i have a build with the following the PSU case and a cooler master V8 mentioned above ,1.5TB seagate HDD, 2x4870x2 8 GB DDRIII xms 3 1600 mhz corsair and i thought i could cannibalize some parts from the old one.I think i could use only the case PSU and CPU cooler and HDD... But would a cooler master V10 fit with the new mobo and the dominator ram...


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


OK so i filed down the mounts and my temps were at 52 ish. i might open it up again and try to apply more paste


When you pull out the heat sink, you may want to check if it is level. Mine was bent in two places at the heat tube so the mosfet & south bridge were close to level, but the north bridge was at an angle that could NOT sit flat to the chip. I had to "GENTLY" bend the heat tubes to try to get all 3 sections level to allow proper contact in all three areas. You may note crooked contact on the TIM and use that to determine if you need to adjust the heat sink.


----------



## an51r

can someone explain how the voltage settings work on this board?


----------



## ny_driver

Yup...when LLC enabled it gets the correct voltage that you set it to, but increases up to .05v when needed. No droop.

With LLC Disabled...the voltage seems to end up a little below what you set it to, and when under stress it droops a lot like up to .10v

I couldn't get it stable with LLC off and high OC. Didn't try very hard, but it was being difficult so I gave up. I like LLC.

I have all my voltages on "auto", with LLC enabled....4GHz(320x12.5)....try it, you'll like it.


----------



## odin2free

WO finally ok so got my board up and running 
and i have to say WOW 
stock is descent enough but the overclocking abilities of this tank is RIDICULOUS 
cant wait for the xtreme to come out bahahahahh

no pics yet as my camera is not in this state at the current moment








Thanks everybody for keeping up to date and showing what you have deffinitly helps me out with everything


----------



## Ceadderman

Get the new AX1200. Much nicer than the CM 1250 and fully modular. I've got the 932 and lets just say that I would rather have a full modular PSU over the one I have now. Nothing wrong with this one but I have two 6 pin leads going to waste and taking up space.









And forget V8 and go with H50. You can thank me later.









Oh and that would be a negartory on the V-10 and the Corsair Dominator combo. The Dominators are over 40mm in depth. The V-10 requires your RAM to be no taller than 40mm.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime*


Hello i'm new here but i'm looking forward to this motherboard. Could someone suggest me some improvemen's to my list of upcoming build. Cooler Master 932 case, Cooler master 1250w PSU, Ram 4x4 DDR3 Corsair dominator 2000 mhz, 2x5970 Diamond radeon the new 2011 amd x8 power house (code-name) CPU, the beauty Asus Crosshair IV Extreme MOBO,one 1TB Seagate HDD,2x1.5 TB Seagate barracuda HDD's and a cooler master V8 cooler for the CPU.


----------



## mavihs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime*


Hello i'm new here but i'm looking forward to this motherboard. Could someone suggest me some improvemen's to my list of upcoming build. Cooler Master 932 case, Cooler master 1250w PSU, Ram 4x4 DDR3 Corsair dominator 2000 mhz, 2x5970 Diamond radeon the new 2011 amd x8 power house (code-name) CPU, the beauty Asus Crosshair IV Extreme MOBO,one 1TB Seagate HDD,2x1.5 TB Seagate barracuda HDD's and a cooler master V8 cooler for the CPU.


Cabby - HAF X
HDD - WD 1TB Black
HSF - Venomous - X/ Cogage Arrow/Noctua DH-14


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


can someone explain how the voltage settings work on this board?


thats a Voltage setting.
Set it to *Manual* instead of Offset
then just type wadever voltage you want it to run
like if you want your CPU to run at 1.5V
just type 1.5 then hit enter on your CPU VID


----------



## Johnsen

IM having this board, and since i just spend billion's on a Crosair Obsidian 800d and watercooling parts, wich still need some parts before I move the system to this new case. I was wondering where i can find some som watercooling for this boards Mosfet's?


----------



## mav2000

^^^^check EK waterblocks


----------



## Optimus_Prime

No offence but the i had a horrible experience with the H50, leaked for some reason in one of my older Gaming Rig and totaled it from the Mobo CPU RAMM and GPU down to the PSU i'm still having nightmares about that rig....

Tnx for the tips.Now we wait paccient for the MOBO...... Are you still there?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnsen* 
IM having this board, and since i just spend billion's on a Crosair Obsidian 800d and watercooling parts, wich still need some parts before I move the system to this new case. I was wondering where i can find some som watercooling for this boards Mosfet's?

Yea dude get the EK full coverage block it rocks. Check out my build log around page 3 or so for pics of the block, installation, and temps, (link in my sig incase you don't see so good







)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Johnsen, definitely check out phobos's log, great stuff in there


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Ahhhh this wait is killing me!! Is there *absolutely no new info* on the CHIV Extreme??!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you could always email their customer service reps and ask.

But I think you won't get any more info than you have now. Asus is pretty good about keeping mum about their upcoming product. Before CIVF was put on the market, I emailed them with some suggestions about the next Crosshair Formula... funny thing is almost all my suggestions were part of the package.

Well all but the Board being able to get me a beer and give me a wake up hummer.







lol

Anyway the CS Rep didn't mention one word about my suggestions and when the new board was going to ship. I had to find out like the rest of y'all.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
Ahhhh this wait is killing me!! Is there *absolutely no new info* on the CHIV Extreme??!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
Ahhhh this wait is killing me!! Is there *absolutely no new info* on the CHIV Extreme??!

THIS XAMILLION

Im about to choke a brotha.


----------



## Miz3r

Right so im pretty new too this whole overclocking business and im wanting too build a new pc up from scratch, Here is what im hoping too put together, please let me know if im making the right choice:

Mobo- Asus Crosshair IV Formula motherboard
Psu - Coolermaster GX650w
Ram - G.Skill RipJaw 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
Gpu - 2x1gig Asus 5770 cu-core
Cpu - deciding between a 1055T or a 1090T
Cooling - Corsair H50 wc

what you guys think, main use is for gaming and overclocking here and there. sorry if wrong thread for posting this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get at least a 750w PSU. Go with Corsair or another top shelf brand name. Your PSU is the lifes blood of your system. It can wreck everything if it epic fails.

Go with 1050T. If what I've seen holds true to form 1090T is essentially a higher voltage automated version of 1050T. Much like 965 is to the 955. Both are good, but you'll have a bit more headroom on the 1050T.

I went with 8 Gigs of Dominators but the Ripjaws are excellent. I ran 4 Gigs of Dominators with the MiniATX board I was borrowing. It was good RAM. No complaints with it.

I like ASUS for most everything. But the warranty on the XFX card is what got me on to that one instead of the Asus Batmobile Cards. Double Lifetime is a nice feature. Some people don't like XFX though. Can't say I've even had a problem with mine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
Right so im pretty new too this whole overclocking business and im wanting too build a new pc up from scratch, Here is what im hoping too put together, please let me know if im making the right choice:

Mobo- Asus Crosshair IV Formula motherboard
Psu - Coolermaster GX650w
Ram - G.Skill RipJaw 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
Gpu - 2x1gig Asus 5770 cu-core
Cpu - deciding between a 1055T or a 1090T
Cooling - Corsair H50 wc

what you guys think, main use is for gaming and overclocking here and there. sorry if wrong thread for posting this.


----------



## ny_driver

What does this mean.....??

FATAL ERROR
Data in EC or EC flash may be corrupt....system halted.

I now get this, since reassembling the system, when I try overclocking, even if I create a new profile.

I googled it and got zilch.

Thanks a bunch.

EDIT: if I clear the cmos I can get windows stock.

EDIT: I was able to OC this try...4GHz....hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wermad

XFX, too many warranty horror stories, lol. if you dont mind waiting, there is a 1070t coming out soon, clocked @ 3.0, not sure if it will be a BE one though. its obviously to slot in between the 1055t and 1090t, also a 1035t is in the pipe line. I suspect when the 1070t hits, there might be a price drop for the 955 and 965. I might nab one since six cores is not much help in gaming (my thang!).


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
What does this mean.....??

FATAL ERROR
Data in EC or EC flash may be corrupt....system halted.

I now get this, since reassembling the system, when I try overclocking, even if I create a new profile.

I googled it and got zilch.

Thanks a bunch.

EDIT: if I clear the cmos I can get windows stock.

EDIT: I was able to OC this try...4GHz....hmmmmmmmmmmm









Dude I actually got that same message the other night after doing some suicide runs







And then I got some checksum error lol Thought I blew my cpu up or something.... I reloaded a OC profile that wasnt so high and it worked fine... who knows?!


----------



## ny_driver

Hmmmmm...I did the most suicidal run of all just this morning...you saw the 4.424GHz/1.63v right?

Thanks for the reply.









Now I want to make a salt water bucket for inside my freezer, because without the rad being submerged it's no better.....in fact a little worse than A/C blowing on it. The freezer is staying sub zero Celsius.

I was thinking of just letting the rad freeze into a block and let it just melt each day....







The insides wont freeze.

EDIT: dishpan filled with antifreeze/water-50/50....but it's not cold yet.


----------



## johndc5

Guys pc probe has occasionally been throwing an alarm for my OPT_fan1 on my new rig, the first time was two nights ago while I was playing SC2, but today it alarmed while I was surfing the net.

I have the HAF 932 and I believe I have the side panel fan connected to the OPT_FAN1 connector.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## wermad

fan failing? try a different fan, is the 230/200mm fan?


----------



## johndc5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


fan failing? try a different fan, is the 230/200mm fan?


The reverse. the fan hits ~800rpms when the alarm sounds. The fan is the stock 230mm, and the case is brand new.

Any chance this is related to high NB temps? My NB was hovering between 56CÂ° and 57CÂ° the first time it alarmed, not sure about today.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's what I'm thinking. I chained my door fan to the front 230. My Opt 1 doesn't even have a fan connected to its header.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


fan failing? try a different fan, is the 230/200mm fan?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
Right so im pretty new too this whole overclocking business and im wanting too build a new pc up from scratch, Here is what im hoping too put together, please let me know if im making the right choice:

Mobo- Asus Crosshair IV Formula motherboard
Psu - Coolermaster GX650w
Ram - G.Skill RipJaw 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
Gpu - 2x1gig Asus 5770 cu-core
Cpu - deciding between a 1055T or a 1090T
Cooling - Corsair H50 wc

what you guys think, main use is for gaming and overclocking here and there. sorry if wrong thread for posting this.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *johndc5* 
The reverse. the fan hits ~800rpms when the alarm sounds. The fan is the stock 230mm, and the case is brand new.

Any chance this is related to high NB temps? My NB was hovering between 56CÂ° and 57CÂ° the first time it alarmed, not sure about today.

Don't think it has to do with the NB, many people run hotter temps than that, but may be a different scenario so not sure if you can apply either scenario.


----------



## Ceadderman

More than likely the fan is busted or failing.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Don't think it has to do with the NB, many people run hotter temps than that, but may be a different scenario so not sure if you can apply either scenario.


----------



## johndc5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
More than likely the fan is busted or failing.









~Ceadder









Busted fan from the factory... oh well, I have a few 120mm R4's sitting beside my bed if I need to switch it out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
Don't think it has to do with the NB, many people run hotter temps than that, but may be a different scenario so not sure if you can apply either scenario.

Thanks, I was considering replacing the TIM and filing down the standoff as suggested in an earlier post, but if these temps are okay I think I'll leave things as they are until I pull the case apart to paint the inside black.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johndc5* 
Busted fan from the factory... oh well, I have a few 120mm R4's sitting beside my bed if I need to switch it out.

Thanks, I was considering replacing the TIM and filing down the standoff as suggested in an earlier post, but if these temps are okay I think I'll leave things as they are until I pull the case apart to paint the inside black.

Well they seem to be pretty normal, but in my eyes they are still high.


----------



## johndc5

Guys, can I be added to the official Crosshair iv Formula owners club?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johndc5* 
Busted fan from the factory... oh well, I have a few 120mm R4's sitting beside my bed if I need to switch it out.

bad brand new fans is nothing unusual, contact CM customer service, they may rma it, good luck


----------



## Ceadderman

They should.

Or at least they better. I'm having issues with my upper 230. It's the original LED that came with my 932. When I start up I have to look over to make sure it's spinning up. More often than not over the last month I have had to kick that *thucking fing* into gear with a little push. It's ticking me off that I spent $40 for filters and have to roll with my door off.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
bad brand new fans is nothing unusual, contact CM customer service, they may rma it, good luck


----------



## wermad

all 22 of my red yates have worked flawlessly (knock-on-wood). I have all my fans (and pumps) on fan controllers.

just opened my case pending my new upgrade, nb is hot to the touch







, I think asus should buy everyone water blocks and/or aftermarket hsf (which ever applicable







)


----------



## Ceadderman

If they're supplying EK, count me in.









I'm not sure there is an aftermarket air HS though.Not that I've heard anyway.









I still gave it 5 eggs when I reviewed it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
all 22 of my red yates have worked flawlessly (knock-on-wood). I have all my fans (and pumps) on fan controllers.

just opened my case pending my new upgrade, nb is hot to the touch







, I think asus should buy everyone water blocks and/or aftermarket hsf (which ever applicable







)


----------



## Miz3r

So ive ordered my new Asus crossfire iv board, now comes the waiting part, just a quick question, if i receive a board thats nb and sb temps are very high and needs too be fixed, does any1 know the right precedure too fixing it, either : take the whole heatsink of and fiddle with the screws or swap them, or file the screws down a bit, put some thermal paste on etc?


----------



## wermad

first put everything together, install pc probe II, included in disc or download from asus. check nb temps. Update to bios 905 too. From what Ive heard, under 60c is ok, 50c better. Try to avoid oc for a few hours ( i would recommend a couple of days) to monitor your temps. If your in the 50's try to either or both these suggestions: 1) remove heatsink (its three heatsinks connected w/ one heat pipe), its easy, and check for oem tim app, add good quality goo if you have any; 2) file down the stands on the nb & sb ~0.5-1mm. Personally, i think the bios made the biggest difference, though others have done the new tim and stand-off tricks and have reported success. Either way, make sure you have good air flow to the nb or if your going to eventually water cool, ek just launched a full board block w/ owners reporting awesome temps (im pending to get one soon







). If your temps are higher than 60c and have already done the bios update and have adequate air flow, contact asus, you might have a defunct board.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry but that question is the proverbial dead horse. I do not mind giving the advice. It's just that many of us have given it over and over and over. I'm pretty certain that after page 50 the answers are on every page up to this one.

I'll post it again but I think that I'm going to put together a walk through of it and see if OP can post a link to it. That way it's right up front for all to see. I apologize if this offends anyone. I'm not one to say that it's been beat to death but isn't it time to say it?









~Ceadder


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
So ive ordered my new Asus crossfire iv board, now comes the waiting part, just a quick question, if i receive a board thats nb and sb temps are very high and needs too be fixed, does any1 know the right precedure too fixing it, either : take the whole heatsink of and fiddle with the screws or swap them, or file the screws down a bit, put some thermal paste on etc?


Quote:

http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html
this


----------



## Miz3r

thanx for the replies guys, thats a great help for me for when i get my board.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well all but the Board being able to get me a beer and give me a wake up hummer.







lol

It's in the next BIOS update along with the option for a rimmer with a tug job.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
They should.

Or at least they better. I'm having issues with my upper 230. It's the original LED that came with my 932. When I start up I have to look over to make sure it's spinning up. More often than not over the last month I have had to kick that *thucking fing* into gear with a little push. It's ticking me off that I spent $40 for filters and have to roll with my door off.









~Ceadder










I had the same problem with my Noctua 140mm when I had the fan control set to silent, the big fans seem to need more start voltage to get going. When I turned off the silent mode, it started each time just fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Damn I gotta get that update.









@Sarge... I'll have to get in there and check the Chassis 3 listing. Pretty sure that I had it set to higher than minimum specs but it could be that. Would be annoyed but as least I wouldn't have to fight it out with CM if that was the problem. I/O panel they'll send to you w/o requiring the busted one. Fans? Phah! Foggeddaboudit they want that back and your first born for collateral.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
It's in the next BIOS update along with the option for a rimmer with a tug job.


----------



## ny_driver

Anyone have any clue what " data in EC or EC flash" means?

I keep getting this FATAL ERROR when I try either loading an OC profile, or just overclocking the default profile.

Thing is that it was working good last night after I had this problem earlier in the evening. But then this morning I tried booting the OC'd profile from last night and got the FATAL ERROR again, so I have to shut down, reset cmos, and start with default profile to get windows to load.

IMPORTANT:
How do I contact ASUS to set up an RMA or get some telephone tech support?

edit: nevermind the # was right on the BOX.







Their overclocking department does not open until noon







, I have to call back.


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
So ive ordered my new Asus crossfire iv board, now comes the waiting part, just a quick question, if i receive a board thats nb and sb temps are very high and needs too be fixed, does any1 know the right precedure too fixing it, either : take the whole heatsink of and fiddle with the screws or swap them, or file the screws down a bit, put some thermal paste on etc?

theres a possibility depending where you order it from that the issue has been fixed in the new batches of the board. I ordered my mobo from newegg like a week ago and i received it with no issues and ive seen others on here in the same deal while receiving their boards the same week as myself. Now none the less just remove the heatsink and see if it made contact or use pc probe and see if the temps are correct.


----------



## ny_driver

So I've been thinking about just filling the freezer with ~20 gallons of antifreeze/water...with the 20 gallons of ice that's in there, and using it as a giant cold reservoir.

Put the hose that feeds the cpu at the very bottom of the freezer and the return hose at the top of the reservoir


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Anyone have any clue what " data in EC or EC flash" means?

I keep getting this FATAL ERROR when I try either loading an OC profile, or just overclocking the default profile.

Thing is that it was working good last night after I had this problem earlier in the evening. But then this morning I tried booting the OC'd profile from last night and got the FATAL ERROR again, so I have to shut down, reset cmos, and start with default profile to get windows to load.

IMPORTANT:
How do I contact ASUS to set up an RMA or get some telephone tech support?

edit: nevermind the # was right on the BOX.







Their overclocking department does not open until noon







, I have to call back.


Dude you might wanna just try flashing the BIOS. The utility is really slick, and you wont screw up your RAIDs or anything

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
So I've been thinking about just filling the freezer with ~20 gallons of antifreeze/water...with the 20 gallons of ice that's in there, and using it as a giant cold reservoir.

Put the hose that feeds the cpu at the very bottom of the freezer and the return hose at the top of the reservoir

Just make sure you got a powerful pump!


----------



## ny_driver

I've been thinking about flashing the BIOS, but now I decided to try my 4200/3000/2400/1600MHz OC profile and it booted up fine.









I'm going to give technical support a try. It seems to be acting up intermittently. Weird.

EDIT: of course now it's working...I tried changing it to 316 x 13 and no problem...hmmmm.


----------



## Optimus_Prime

ok.... is there any but any news out there of the asus crosshair IV extreme release date..... the waiting is killing me...i mean US








Get it in gear ASUS GO GO GO.....


----------



## Chicken Patty

Never had that error ny driver, even defaults don't load?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime* 
ok.... is there any but any news out there of the asus crosshair IV extreme release date..... the waiting is killing me...i mean US








Get it in gear ASUS GO GO GO.....

I doubt they ever actually release that thing... really only difference was the power regulators wasnt it??

even if they do release it, by the time it actually hits the shelves the 980FX will be out for bulldozer


----------



## Chicken Patty

Bulldozer is one platform I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well two things on my end. 1st of all, I'll have to perform a shut down-restart to confirm this but I think my upper 230 is fine. I got into the BIOS and found the header that it was connected to wasn't registering anything. So I set it to duty then ignored Optional 2.

But while I was in there I noticed that my Core Unlocker was enabled. I don't remember enabling it and this might have caused my memory dump. Which could happen if I'm running more than the recommended number of apps and playing my Civ IV game. it could also be accounting for the higher than normal Idle temps that I've been seeing over the last week.

I must have bumped the activator button somehow when I was moving my GPU from 1st to 3rd slot to get it working properly when the HDMI cable was plugged into the same monitor as my DVI cable.









So if I'm correct, I should get back into the BIOS and disable Core Unlocker. Right?









~Ceadder


----------



## hata28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I've been thinking about flashing the BIOS, but now I decided to try my 4200/3000/2400/1600MHz OC profile and it booted up fine.









I'm going to give technical support a try. It seems to be acting up intermittently. Weird.

EDIT: of course now it's working...I tried changing it to 316 x 13 and no problem...hmmmm.


Dude, this board qualified for Advanced RMA.....meaning they can ship a replacement first, then u ship them the one u have. All shipping pre-paid. That's the benefit of buying ROG,s board and that's why it's cost more.

So ask the TECH to do it for u if u feel like RMA!


----------



## mavihs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So if I'm correct, I should get back into the BIOS and disable Core Unlocker. Right?









~Ceadder










you can directly disable the core unlocker from the on board switch/button!


----------



## Ceadderman

With the power on or off?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mavihs*


you can directly disable the core unlocker from the on board switch/button!


----------



## Chicken Patty

If I'm not mistaken it's on the go, so on should be fine.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


With the power on or off?









~Ceadder










I would just go into the bios and make sure its not on, to be on the safe side and peace of mind.

On a seprate note ceadder, would you have a look at my thread " wrong fans"
in air cooling, would like your thoughts please.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too.









Sure lemme get over there and take a look.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I would just go into the _BIOS_(fixed







)and make sure its not on, to be on the safe side and peace of mind.

On a seprate note ceadder, would you have a look at my thread " wrong fans"
in air cooling, would like your thoughts please.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah that's what I'm thinking too.









Sure lemme get over there and take a look.









~Ceadder










thanks.

sometimes I type way to fast and really f it up


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem I do the same. But I type while looking at the screen, so I generally head mistakes off at the pass. But sometimes I type so fast I lose a letter or two which changes the tone of what I'm saying.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


thanks.

sometimes I type way to fast and really f it up


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


here is a pic for anyone that wants to use sli hack

it works 
just dl the thing and you double click and restart, and thats it more or less


Where is the "thing" to download?


----------



## wermad

this, the op has the link to the actual site w/ instructions and downloads.

there have been quite a few successful CHIV sli hacks, in particular (especially for me) sli gtx 470/480. also quite a few amd boards, so that gives us hope for us 890fx guys


----------



## godofdeath

iono why but my machine keeps freezing at times

even though im running everything at stock no more hack or anything

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


iono why but my machine keeps freezing at times

even though im running everything at stock no more hack or anything

anyone got any ideas?


update it to latest bios see if it works?


----------



## Ceadderman

You probably don't wish to hear my idea.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


iono why but my machine keeps freezing at times

even though im running everything at stock no more hack or anything

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


iono why but my machine keeps freezing at times

even though im running everything at stock no more hack or anything

anyone got any ideas?


you still have the extra cores unlocked? I get my cards tomorrow





















will see if this hack works w/ sli gtx4xx


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Never had that error ny driver, even defaults don't load?


I shut it down for several hours today and when I turned it on it worked perfectly. I'm glad but still annoyed...I must find out what that error means. I'll call tomorrow and see what I can find out.


----------



## Shadowtroop

ok guys i fixed my little Northbridge problem lol. its running at 35ish. is that good?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


ok guys i fixed my little Northbridge problem lol. its running at 35ish. is that good?


yup.100% great


----------



## wermad

great,







, frozencpu is out of the ek board block, right when I was about to pull the trigger. Tried ordering from ek directly, and shipping is $80 for a few things! damn, just gotta wait


----------



## Ceadderman

Shipping on MDPC sleeving is $20. I dunno how you thought ordering a block directly from EK was going to be reasonable.







lol








I think my sleeving is at the Post Office though. The mail carrier came all the way up the steps knocked and was gone. Didn't even leave my package. But I saw her get in her car and leave the parking lot out the front window. It's all good though I'll get it tomorrow. Good thing it's Friday or I'd be pissed.









Try performance though wermad they prolly got it in stock by now.









Nebamind. They don't.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


great,







, frozencpu is out of the ek board block, right when I was about to pull the trigger. Tried ordering from ek directly, and shipping is $80 for a few things! damn, just gotta wait


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I shut it down for several hours today and when I turned it on it worked perfectly. I'm glad but still annoyed...I must find out what that error means. I'll call tomorrow and see what I can find out.


Keep us posted, never know when it might hit one of us.


----------



## wermad

still not listed at ppcs, i sent them an email over a week ago and said they were expecting in the next few days, still nothing. meh. I want the nickel/acrylic board block to match the nickle/acrylic gpu blocks. I have purchased blocks directly from ek and most expensive shipping was $14 for several items. its outrages "econo" shipping is $80 for three blocks. I'll just wait for frozen or ppcs, shipping should be under $20 for the blocks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm at the stage now where I might be the first guy to run a GPU and MB block while running the H50. Naaaaaaaaahhh, but it sure it fun to think about.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh yes. Today I figured out why I wasn't too keen to move up to 0905. DRAM Frequencies SUCK. I only have 4 frequencies available to me and none of them are 1333. 8**,11**,14** an 18** I apologize for not having the specific number variants memorized but I went into BIOS the morning to see if I couldn't get my Ceiling fan fixed(seems to have worked) and went to the Tweaking menu. I noticed my RAM reverted back to 9-9-9-24 with the crash dump. So I reset the timings back to where I had them and went to reset the frequency back to where I had it. Fat chance. Had to increase the frequency to the 14** setting.









Hope they come out with a new BIOS soon the fixes this.









~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

nope all my krap are at stock 
dual cores
no oc
no nothing


----------



## wermad

which drivers you running?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
which drivers you running?

257 for gfx
w/e marvel yukon came with disc or updated from windows
sound i have no clue, probably windows
i dont have much installed i think


----------



## wermad

reformat, ???

btw, you mentioned your not running sli and the hack?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
reformat, ???

btw, you mentioned your not running sli and the hack?

at first i thought it was the sli patch

so i undid sli
then still froze
then i unistalled the sli patch still happens


----------



## wermad

happend in safe mode?


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 

Hope they come out with a new BIOS soon the fixes this.








:

From over @ XS:

Beta BIOS Releases in Validation Testing as of 7/01/2010-
Crosshair IV Formula - Memory Clocking, Improved LLC settings, Improved CPU/NB ranges, in beta testing as of 6/30

We actually went back and did a ground up new build based on the latest AGESA code that is performing better in all areas now. I will know a release date shortly.
-bingo13


----------



## Ceadderman

Sweet. Can't wait. Couldn't believe that 905 hamstrung the Frequencies that badly. Cause they were all there when I had 801 onboard but I was trying to get things past Post and well that was suggested so I went with it.








If I'dve known then what I know now I probably wouldn't have gone with 0905.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
From over @ XS:

Beta BIOS Releases in Validation Testing as of 7/01/2010-
Crosshair IV Formula - Memory Clocking, Improved LLC settings, Improved CPU/NB ranges, in beta testing as of 6/30

We actually went back and did a ground up new build based on the latest AGESA code that is performing better in all areas now. I will know a release date shortly.
-bingo13


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone know if MemTest86+ is Win7 compatible?









I'm @ cnet.com at the moment and the only one they show as compatible is the old '08 version. Which imho shouldn't be compatible since it's two years old and since they've got the latest version which hit in May.

~Ceadder


----------



## an51r

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks. Do I have to download more than the installer or does the installer download the proper software for me? I downloaded MemTest86 months ago on my netbook and it was simple this doesn't seem to be so simple. Maybe I'm just overthinking it.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Sweet. Can't wait. Couldn't believe that 905 hamstrung the Frequencies that badly. Cause they were all there when I had 801 onboard but I was trying to get things past Post and well that was suggested so I went with it.








If I'dve known then what I know now I probably wouldn't have gone with 0905.









~Ceadder









it's about time they'd come with some fixes


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I took some time to off to get the Blackops board running, & have now completed that system.

Now back to the CHIV issue. Last week it failed during memory timing tightening. It did something to W7 & the RAID array. It wouldn't boot. I booted the back up HD with an older cloned image & it was also not booting. I had an error message of "File: \\Boot\\BCD" which turned out to be a corrupted boot manager. I repaired it with Easy BCD. The back up HD, what I'm using right now, is now working.

The array error message is "Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is not accessible." I may be wrong, but my guess is that W7 is not seeing the RAID driver(s). When I tried to run the repair program on the W7 DVD, it doesn't see the OS, & when I try to add the RAID drivers it says none of them are the right ones, or something like that. The drivers are on a USB drive that I used when I initially installed W7. They are the correct ones. I double checked the Asus DVD just to be sure.

Here's my question. In W7, what folder should the drivers be in (system32/drivers?), & which ones should be in it? I'm thinking I can just load them manually in to the folder when booting from the backup HD. I can access all of the folders in W7 that are on the array right now.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
happend in safe mode?

what happened in safe mode?
deleting the drivers?


----------



## billy z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anyone know if MemTest86+ is Win7 compatible?









I'm @ cnet.com at the moment and the only one they show as compatible is the old '08 version. Which imho shouldn't be compatible since it's two years old and since they've got the latest version which hit in May.

~Ceadder










Memtest86+ V4.10 works for me on W7 64bit ultimate.


----------



## Ceadderman

That much has been established. And the Poster included link to site.









But thanks appreciate the update.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy z*


Memtest86+ V4.10 works for me on W7 64bit ultimate.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what happened in safe mode?
deleting the drivers?


freezing occurring in safe mode? have you done driver sweeper and reinstall driver 257.xxx? getting my cards a little later this afternoon in califas. I hope to have an sli answer tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Shadowtroop

hey guys i cant control my fan speed from overdrive or speedfan. is there a driver i need to install or something?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope you just have to unlock the feature.









In Catalyst Control Center look in the upper left hand area of the grey window in ATi Overdrive. Should show a box with what looks like a key in it. Click that and Vuunderbaar! away you go.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


hey guys i cant control my fan speed from overdrive or speedfan. is there a driver i need to install or something?


----------



## off1ine

Posted today by bingo13 @ XS:

*7/30/2010 Update

I will be posting several new BIOS releases late today for the 890FX and 890GX motherboards based on a completely new AGESA code base. I will warn everyone now that updating to this BIOS code means you cannot flash back to a previous BIOS and we will not have a tool to do it. That said now that we over this programming exercise there will be enhancements to the new code in the future but more importantly the BIOS team is back to work on the 790/780/785/880 chipsets.*

Link to the thread.

Hmmmm, irreversible... risky for a beta? Might have to wait for an official release.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well 0905 isn't reversible and it's the finalized version.









So you take your chances no matter the version.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Posted today by bingo13 @ XS:

*7/30/2010 Update

I will be posting several new BIOS releases late today for the 890FX and 890GX motherboards based on a completely new AGESA code base. I will warn everyone now that updating to this BIOS code means you cannot flash back to a previous BIOS and we will not have a tool to do it. That said now that we over this programming exercise there will be enhancements to the new code in the future but more importantly the BIOS team is back to work on the 790/780/785/880 chipsets.*

Link to the thread.

Hmmmm, irreversible... risky for a beta? Might have to wait for an official release.


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope you just have to unlock the feature.









In Catalyst Control Center look in the upper left hand area of the grey window in ATi Overdrive. Should show a box with what looks like a key in it. Click that and Vuunderbaar! away you go.









~Ceadder










silly me i meant my case fans, i have a few connected to my Mobo but they dont seem to be recognized


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooohhh okay, when you said "driver" it threw me.









Yes just go to your BIOS look in Power Menu under hardware monitor. There will be fan settings in the second to the last list item.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


silly me i meant my case fans, i have a few connected to my Mobo but they dont seem to be recognized


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well 0905 isn't reversible and it's the finalized version.









So you take your chances no matter the version.









~Ceadder










I went from 0905 to 0801 today.









*EDIT: btw...the FATA ERROR "the data in EC or EC flash might be be corrupted" means that the TPU (TurboV EVO Processor) has gone faulty, which is odd to happen according to tech support.*

They called me today, after I posted @ ASUS forum yesterday, and want to get my board back, but I want the new one first as I'll be home this week and the board is working fine now....so it seems. I'm waiting on hold for the past 40 minutes







to talk with the OC department about making these special arrangements.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


silly me i meant my case fans, i have a few connected to my Mobo but they dont seem to be recognized


You can also use the Asus AI Suite software on the CD or download from Asus, and use its Fan Xpert to adjust the fan operations.


----------



## Ceadderman

How the hell did you do that? I was told that once you accepted the next BIOS you couldn't go back.









I been patiently waiting for the next one.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I went from 0905 to 0801 today.


----------



## ny_driver

Put 0801 on a flash drive and ran the BIOS utility, navigating to the flash drive of course.


----------



## wermad

No luck w/ ppcs about the ek block, same story, pending shipment w/in the next week







.

sli will have to wait as I did not get an sli bridge







. Less torture and heat for the nb chip







until everything is underwater









(stock gtx 470)







stock NB







(stock gtx 470)


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^


----------



## Dr. Thuban

Shadowtroop,

I noticed that you attempted to fix your NB temps and were initially unsuccessful but now have managed to correct your temps. What additional steps did you take after your first attempt?


----------



## THRASHER2

Anyone using the EK ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula Full Board Cooling *Block Kit*?


----------



## wermad

this


----------



## damninhell

any news on the extreme iv release date ,havent heard any in the past weeks.


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
this

Thanks (I read his hole log)


----------



## wermad

I was ready to get the nickel but frozencpu is out, i think the acetal is out too, only option is to wait for either frozencpu (maybe the one), performance-pcs (if they ever get any), and EK (if they offer decent shipping rates).

my sli hack aint working, though gpuz does see both cards.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I was ready to get the nickel but frozencpu is out, i think the acetal is out too, only option is to wait for either frozencpu (maybe the one), performance-pcs (if they ever get any), and EK (if they offer decent shipping rates).

my sli hack aint working, though gpuz does see both cards.

damm, those block looks sexy on CHIV...i never do full custom water cooling before, need some1 to teach me lol


----------



## mavihs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
this

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wermad

Sli hack worked! just need the bridge and water blocks! kinda having issues uploading screen shots to vrfy, the pics looks smaller when I upload to ocn and photobucket, ne advise for a pic/photo editor noob here?

edit: i had my memory on the black slots, since I pulled the whole mobo tray I switched to the red slots and cpuz was reading 2gb only, switched to the blacks again and now reading 4gbs.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
and EK (if they offer decent shipping rates).









It cost $28 to ship the full chip set water block & a CPU block from Slovenia (5,300? miles) in 10 days, 8 actual days of travel.


----------



## wermad

carted the board block plus two gtx 470 blocks, shipping was $80









last time I ordered two blocks, two heatsinks, fittings, and misc crap, shipping was $19, although it took more than two weeks. Imma wait for frozencpu, will shoot them an email about eta.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah. Take your Print Screen set it in paint and increase size to 125 vertical and horizontal and see how that fares for you.

Example pic...









That's what I did to this one before I uploaded it to Photobucket. You can always edit your pics there too if you want to make it bigger. They have a slider showing a little mountain at the left and a bigger mountain to the right of it.









I generally try to do it after I pasted though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 









Sli hack worked! just need the bridge and water blocks! kinda having issues uploading screen shots to vrfy, the pics looks smaller when I upload to ocn and photobucket, ne advise for a pic/photo editor noob here?

edit: i had my memory on the black slots, since I pulled the whole mobo tray I switched to the red slots and cpuz was reading 2gb only, switched to the blacks again and now reading 4gbs.


----------



## wermad

did the resizing in paint and photobucket, looks meh, the actual paint/jpg file is the appropriate size, it just looks a bit too small and hard to read my screen shots to verify my sli hack. ill keep playing w/ it. btw, iv seen many members add thumbnails that expand full pic size when you hover over it, how can I do that? Thanks Ceadder


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


did the resizing in paint and photobucket, looks meh, the actual paint/jpg file is the appropriate size, it just looks a bit too small and hard to read my screen shots to verify my sli hack. ill keep playing w/ it. btw, iv seen many members add thumbnails that expand full pic size when you hover over it, how can I do that? Thanks Ceadder










Have you tried a freebie like VSO Image Resizer?


----------



## SgtHawker

Like Werm, I would like to know how the various pictures are put on screen as a resizable image from a smaller image. Can they be uploaded to OC.net, or do you have to use a 3rd party service? Is there a tutorial here on the site to help out?


----------



## aoratoss

hi can i get in the club


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Naturecannon

We should have a new bios released today. Been in the works for a while now.

Quote:



Posted by Bingo 13

I will be posting several new BIOS releases late today for the 890FX and 890GX motherboards based on a completely new AGESA code base. _*I will warn everyone now that updating to this BIOS code means you cannot flash back to a previous BIOS and we will not have a tool to do it. *_ That said now that we over this programming exercise there will be enhancements to the new code in the future but more importantly the BIOS team is back to work on the 790/780/785/880 chipsets.



Quote:



Update - Might be early tomorrow morning for the BIOS', stuck at SFO after a flight cancellation.


Reliable Source


----------



## odin2free

Hey question i posted this in the main thread but since this is the main forum for crosshair need help

Ok so went to update bios right 
Now its updated but
now when i try to actually get into the windows screen it says bootmgr.exe is missing

i searched everywhere for why this is coming up after bios update

No i went back to do the crashtool for bios 
and that doesnt even come up under the support dvd









help?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Hey question i posted this in the main thread but since this is the main forum for crosshair need help

Ok so went to update bios right 
Now its updated but
now when i try to actually get into the windows screen it says bootmgr.exe is missing

i searched everywhere for why this is coming up after bios update

No i went back to do the crashtool for bios 
and that doesnt even come up under the support dvd









help?


in the BIOS go into the Hard Drive boot priority and make sure your OS hard drive is set first in the list. Looks like it's trying to boot of something that doesn't have windows on it or is not your primary drive.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


in the BIOS go into the Hard Drive boot priority and make sure your OS hard drive is set first in the list. Looks like it's trying to boot of something that doesn't have windows on it or is not your primary drive.


I have done that set the my windows as first 
and it still comes up with this problem









Im very fustrated i have my backups for it and tried to restore it and it failed 
the crash3 thing that the support dvd has doesnt work either









Im hoping that i didnt completely mess up the board because only had it fully for one week and this happens


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


I have done that set the my windows as first 
and it still comes up with this problem









Im very fustrated i have my backups for it and tried to restore it and it failed 
the crash3 thing that the support dvd has doesnt work either









Im hoping that i didnt completely mess up the board because only had it fully for one week and this happens


What do you have your first boot device as? Maybe you are trying to boot of a flash drive or somethign. Try to disconnect all your drives and just leave the one with windows on it and try to boot now. Also make sure your boost device is set to HDD first.


----------



## odin2free

Did that and it still has this problem 
i think im going to clear cmos and check that 
if that doesnt work im going to see about repairing it through the win7 dvd 
if neither work well im screwed 
LOL
get to call neuegg and asus on monday when there open to try and get some help through them with this but who knows hope this works out

:\\ 
Thanks though maybe one day of this week my house wont be cursed

(Modem just completely failed on me ...comcast fails epically, leaks from bathroom sink pipes and air conditioner dead, bad tech week lol )


----------



## Ceadderman

My first boot device is my DVD+R device. If the windows disc is not in it(or it's empty) it skips to the next thing which is my RAID 0 setup. All boot order does is follow the chain. If there is a break in the chain it will move down the list. Shouldn't matter unless the HDD with the OS is not in that chain at all.

I've had this happen to me when I ran two HDD and two separate OS. I found that something is generally unplugged. Like say I had my Win 7 plugged in but my XP was disconnected(purposely mind you) that I would get that notification. So I hit reset went to BIOS and adjusted my drive order so I didn't have to fiddle with my SATA locations. This usually fixes it, but I make sure in boot order (do you know how difficult that is when you have 2 of the same HDD







) and then F10.

But say you're like me and using a RAID setup. If this is the case, you want your ODDs' in channels 5 & 6 set to IDE. If it's no set up in 5 & 6 it confuses the system and tells you that the OS is fragged and that you need to repair Windows. Which of course confuses the Operator because he'll reinsert the OS disc and it still won't work because it's now reading both the HDDs' and the ODD and will show the same blah blah blah(Charlie Brown adult speak) when in fact the ODD is not hooked in correctly.

Oh and then we have the dreaded FDD boot issue. If you're using Win7, if you installed BIOS using that or RAID Driver, you will most likely have left it in place. In which case the system sees it as a HDD not a removeable FDD. If you are done using that puppy, pull it before continuing. With RAID it wants to rewrite the FDD to accept the OS. Oh but wait if you have anything under 21Gb it won't do it. Good thing cause your info would be fragged afterward. So after it installs the RAID driver you need to not click ANY button to move anywhere else. Pull the FDD and then carry on. If you installed BIOS wait til you are done with EZ Flash II and pull the FDD before continuing on. Win7 will pick up on the FDD and get confused by it and your system will reorder the boot list for you so long as that FDD is plugged in.

I apologize for the wordiness but this is all very important stuff. And hopefully helps in correcting the issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


What do you have your first boot device as? Maybe you are trying to boot of a flash drive or somethign. Try to disconnect all your drives and just leave the one with windows on it and try to boot now. Also make sure your boost device is set to HDD first.


----------



## Chicken Patty

keep us posted dude, maybe clearing CMOS would do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys I either have to install my CM fan in exhaust or shut it down for a bit while I'm going to sleeve.

I have no rear exhaust and my NB is now up to 54c and CPU temp went up 40c. Of course it's been approximately an hour and a half in this current setup but I'd rather err on the side of caution. It's not too hot today as my ambient temp is a breezy 78F.

But I think that I should probably shorten the lead and sleeve it so I can get those temps back down.









I'll prolly fire up the Netbook to download updates to keep it current so I'll be round.

~Ceadder


----------



## anbu-kakashi

How are my temps just changed my tim to mx3.


----------



## superhead91

Ok. I have two Raptors in RAID 0 plugged into sata ports 1-4 somewhere. I just got a 1tb hitachi for storage in plugged it into sata 5. Booted up the rig and it's not seeing the hitachi. Went into the BIOS and set ports 5-6 to IDE. Restarted and in the BIOS my hitachi showed up, but when I tried to boot up, it couldn't find the OS to boot, which is on my RAID. Any help?

EDIT: Ok, after setting 5-6 to IDE and restarting, the BIOS was seeing it, and had put the hitachi before the RAID for boot priority, so it was trying to get the OS from the hitachi. I just put the RAID first again and it booted, but the Hitachi still isn't showing up in my computer.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Ok. I have two Raptors in RAID 0 plugged into sata ports 1-4 somewhere. I just got a 1tb hitachi for storage in plugged it into sata 5. Booted up the rig and it's not seeing the hitachi. Went into the BIOS and set ports 5-6 to IDE. Restarted and in the BIOS my hitachi showed up, but when I tried to boot up, it couldn't find the OS to boot, which is on my RAID. Any help?


Hey man I had this sme problem on my system. Seems like what happens is that when the BIOS senses a new drive, it automatically puts that guy as the HD to use for booting. All I had to do was go back into BIOS, and select the RAID as the HD to use.

Remember, there is boot order (which you just select HD first) but then that second menu where you select WHICH hard drive to use in the first option!

That should work... hope this helps!


----------



## superhead91

Yeah, I figured that part out, but now the new drive isn't showing up in windows.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Yeah, I figured that part out, but now the new drive isn't showing up in windows.


Did you go to computer managment - disk managment, and initalize the disk? You have to do that before you even format it.

It is not going to show up in windows until initalized and formatted!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Did you go to computer managment - disk managment, and initalize the disk? You have to do that before you even format it.

It is not going to show up in windows until initalized and formatted!


Ok. Got it. Thanks. This is my first build and I'm still learning stuff. It's really the first time I've used windows for personal use. I have a MacBook Pro so I'm used to Mac OS.


----------



## Ceadderman

Much different than that point and click Apple OS ain't it.









Well guys I shortened up my 140mm exhaust lead. Had a bish of a time soldering the leads since I didn't have the correct size tool to pull the insulation off the wires. Had to melt them enough for the insulation tool I do have to cut the insulation off without stretching it.

Soldered the ground lead with no hassle but the Red and Yellow leads wanted to fight with me. Well got it done and sleeved. It's a bit shorter than I was hoping for but it still reaches to the header next to the NB which is all I needed anyway.









Fired it back up and am now running 48c on NB which is a 6c drop when I wasn't running the exhaust. Who knew that an open case would heat up that much w/o Exhaust being directly next to the GPU and NB.
















lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Ok. Got it. Thanks. This is my first build and I'm still learning stuff. It's really the first time I've used windows for personal use. I have a MacBook Pro so I'm used to Mac OS.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Nice work dude

has anyone even tried the old fan mounted to the BACK of the motherbaord tray trick?? A nice 120x12mm fan would work nice i bet... put it right behind the NB...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you have the HAF 932 you could get away with mounting a 120x25 back there. Probably still have room between the door and the fan too.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^ Nice work dude

has anyone even tried the old fan mounted to the BACK of the motherbaord tray trick?? A nice 120x12mm fan would work nice i bet... put it right behind the NB...


----------



## godofdeath

hmmm my computer hasn't been freezing these last few days

ran prime with 4x core and 3.2 ghz seems stable in 12 hours


----------



## erocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^ Nice work dude

has anyone even tried the old fan mounted to the BACK of the motherbaord tray trick?? A nice 120x12mm fan would work nice i bet... put it right behind the NB...

It works very well! I'm surprised it's not a more popular mod. I have a 60mm slim fan mounted on my mobo tray behind the CPU socket and behind the North Bridge.


----------



## Ceadderman

I got a pick of my Exhaust fan after the solder and sleeve job. Enjoy.










~Ceadder


----------



## Phobos223

Ceadder you're a mad man


----------



## Ceadderman

Comes natural like. You shoulda seen all the stuff my Gramps would do when I was a kid.







lol

That lead behind the 140 lead is the upper 230mm Exhaust. It's coming out next getting sleeved and then when I remount it will be in Black with Red Shrink. I'm hoping that I can get it back between the case and the MoBo without having to lengthen it. If I have to then it's going to exit at the bottom of the MoBo and plug in at Opt 1 header.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Ceadder you're a mad man


----------



## Hashcz

Hey guys fresh owner... few days ago... i just got question regarding temps... What temps have i to get with 35-36 ambient temp? on NB and SB??


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
hmmm my computer hasn't been freezing these last few days

ran prime with 4x core and 3.2 ghz seems stable in 12 hours

Glad to hear everything is back to normal. you running nvidia driver 257.21?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hashcz* 
Hey guys fresh owner... few days ago... i just got question regarding temps... What temps have i to get with 35-36 ambient temp? on NB and SB??

Welcome, first install pc probe from your disk or from the asus site, then install bios update 905. monitor your temps and report.

FYI: Frozencpu.com is expecting the full cover board block in 1-2 weeks. There is a chance that performance-pcs.com may, I repeat, may have them in this week. For those looking to get this block (like me







)


----------



## Ceadderman

Might be a bit hard to get to for you but I average 49c right now at about 26c ambient temp. So I'd have to guess between about 53c to 56c for your NB. SB should always be lower than that. As my SB is currently 39c with my NB being 47c at the moment.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hashcz* 
Hey guys fresh owner... few days ago... i just got question regarding temps... What temps have i to get with 35-36 ambient temp? on NB and SB??


----------



## wermad

just got one of these and nb temp dropped a full 15c on low fan speed. temporary setup while Im waiting for the water blocks, not a bad buy for $10 usd


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Might be a bit hard to get to for you but I average 49c right now at about 26c ambient temp. So I'd have to guess between about 53c to 56c for your NB. SB should always be lower than that. As my SB is currently 39c with my NB being 47c at the moment.









~Ceadder









hmm then my temps have to be ok ... now i got 26 ambient...
and monutoring CPu- 40c NB-46c SB-40c
Are these ones fine?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup looking purty good.









I would love a 46c temp on my NB.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hashcz* 
hmm then my temps have to be ok ... now i got 26 ambient...
and monutoring CPu- 40c NB-46c SB-40c
Are these ones fine?


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yup looking purty good.









I would love a 46c temp on my NB.

~Ceadder









Ok man reporting ambient 27- NB46 SB 39 but these temps are at idle? are they ok?


----------



## off1ine

Looks good Hashcz, I think you're fine. How about under load?


----------



## Hashcz

Now im goin to put it under load with battlefield BC2 reporting back in few mins


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
It works very well! I'm surprised it's not a more popular mod. I have a 60mm slim fan mounted on my mobo tray behind the CPU socket and behind the North Bridge.









Behind the mobo? Just can't picture it.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
Ok so went to update bios right
Now its updated but
now when i try to actually get into the windows screen it says bootmgr.exe is missing

I'm pretty sure this is the same issue I'm still having. If you can manage to boot in to the OS, download & use EasyBSD. It repaired my boot manager issue on my back up HD. I wasn't so lucky on the RAID array.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
Im hoping that i didnt completely mess up the board because only had it fully for one week and this happens

The board's fine. It's an OS issue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
get to call neuegg and asus on monday when there open to try and get some help through them with this but who knows hope this works out

That wont help. Maybe call MS?









Try this link.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...ot-record.html

Edit: The screen shots must be for an older version of W7. Don't click install on the screen to get to the recovery option. Click on the repair option on the bottom of the screen that has the install button on it.


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
Looks good Hashcz, I think you're fine. How about under load?

Ok man so tested it with heavy gaming... it seems stucked at 54c for NB and 46c SB 51-CPU
at 29-30c ambient temps
so what do u think ? am im ok?


----------



## off1ine

You're rockin' bud, those are fine!


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
You're rockin' bud, those are fine!









Thanks man, im happy )))) i bought Cooler Master HAF X case so it may be it... buyed it only for this reason for crosshair haha


----------



## SpaceCowboy

The tutorial failed miserably for the RAID array & it also took out the backup HD.









I then tried it on the backup HD by itself & it was successful. I still don't know why it wont work on the array. I'd recommend unplugging any HD(s) that are working fine before trying to repair the boot manager on the malfunctioning HD(s).


----------



## Hashcz

Now im reading with 31.8 ambient NB-57 SB-48 is this fine? at what temps i should begin worry?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hashcz*


Now im reading with 31.8 ambient NB-57 SB-48 is this fine? at what temps i should begin worry?










ur ambients sounds like mine
looks fine to me lol
im probably at 20 something ish probably in the mids
right now at 45/39 nb/sb


----------



## Hashcz

now at 32 ambient im at NB-52 Sb 46 :/ normal?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hashcz*


now at 32 ambient im at NB-52 Sb 46 :/ normal?


Yea man, at 32 ambient I'd say those temps are just fine....

Might wanna kick on the AC though


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Yea man, at 32 ambient I'd say those temps are just fine....

Might wanna kick on the AC though











Ive read many forums posts on this NB overheat... and readed that AC so much times







What AC means? (arctic cooling? ) sry if im stupid but i really dont know :/


----------



## hata28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hashcz*


Ive read many forums posts on this NB overheat... and readed that AC so much times







What AC means? (arctic cooling? ) sry if im stupid but i really dont know :/


AC=Air-conditioner.

In US, is very hot in summer and we use it to cool down our PC.


----------



## ny_driver

Speaking of air conditioners....you guys should check out my 1st build log sort of thing and see what I've been up to........pun intended.


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hata28*


AC=Air-conditioner.

In US, is very hot in summer and we use it to cool down our PC.


Ahh yea, i know it but its expensive... as i checked it out portable AC 500 usd min... i need to find 200 usd or smthin :/


----------



## demonsblood

If I put a 5850 in pcie16 slot 1

then put another 5850 in pcie16 slot 2

then put a 8800gt in pcie16 slot 4

would it be running in 16/16/4 or 8/16/8?? or what


----------



## fssbzz

y not putting the 5850 on the 1st pci-e 16 and 3rd one then put the 8800 at the 2nd pci-e slot?


----------



## off1ine

3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual @ x16, triple @x16 x8 x8)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x4

4th slot is always x4, dual x16 needs to be slot 1+3
not sure if slot 1+3 still run @ x16/x16 if slot 4 (x4) is occupied


----------



## ny_driver

I think it's triple @ 8x8x8x..........I'm going to find out on Thursday.









I might sell the ASUS 4890 and keep the other 2...I certainly don't need any more FPS. Then I don't need another waterblock either.


----------



## demonsblood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
y not putting the 5850 on the 1st pci-e 16 and 3rd one then put the 8800 at the 2nd pci-e slot?

cuz I want to utilize the x16 for both my 5850 if possible, since the 8800 is just for the physx


----------



## ny_driver

You need the 5850s in the 1st red slot and 3rd red slot to have dual 16x crossfire.

The original question though....16/16/4


----------



## demonsblood

awww fok, if i put a 5850 in the 3rd slot, the 4th slot gets blocked, doesn't the 2nd and 3rd slots share the 16x?


----------



## ny_driver

2nd red slot is 8x...could you fit the physx card in between?

EDIT: you won't notice the difference with 1 card @ 16 x and 1 @ 8x vs 2 @ 16x...I'm pretty sure.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
just got one of these and nb temp dropped a full 15c on low fan speed. temporary setup while Im waiting for the water blocks, not a bad buy for $10 usd











Can you post a pic of this mounted?


----------



## Enfluenza

i think you can add me to the list now!
finally got this board (brand new off eBay for 155 bucks







) and its on the way!!!








i am so HAPPY!








now all i need is some RAM and i can rebuil my PC!
cant wait till it comes


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Can you post a pic of this mounted?

Can we get a link to where that was bought?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Can we get a link to where that was bought?

http://www.copystars.com/zalman_fan_...-2142-prd1.htm


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
http://www.copystars.com/zalman_fan_...-2142-prd1.htm

Thanks bro, perhaps this serves better than a 120mm since it's smaller and can be placed maybe a little higher. So this bolts on along with the video card correct?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demonsblood* 
awww fok, if i put a 5850 in the 3rd slot, the 4th slot gets blocked, doesn't the 2nd and 3rd slots share the 16x?

so your first 5850 will run at x16 and the 2nd one will run at x8. x16/x8 you wont see much different in game. like not more then 1% different. unless you benchmarking.
put your physx in the 2nd pci-e 16


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Thanks bro, perhaps this serves better than a 120mm since it's smaller and can be placed maybe a little higher. So this bolts on along with the video card correct?

mounted somewhere in your case. im not sure how but i never try it before.
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/...ad.asp?idx=226


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Can you post a pic of this mounted?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thanks wermad for the pics, great stuff


----------



## fssbzz

i think i will prefer Antec spotcool then the zalman.


----------



## iCeMaN57

God I love this board. I'm wondering if it will be worth upgrading to from the MSI 790FX-GD70


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
God I love this board. I'm wondering if it will be worth upgrading to from the MSI 790FX-GD70

ya..i always think that upgrading from SB750 chipset board to SB850 chipset are really worth it.
futhermore, upgrade to this this board?
oh yea of course is worth it, i personally think that this is the best 890FX board.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Can we get a link to where that was bought?

Sorry dude, missed your post. you can find them in many places, I have a Fry's electronics about 10mins away. Only concerns is its really close to the pcb on the top gtx470, I added some electrical tape as it did touch and caused everything to cut-off once







, system is ok







.

Fry's

Newegg

amazon

Google shopping


----------



## off1ine

The placement of that Zalman fan looks ideal for the NB.
Perhaps you could share some insight into a few questions tho, Wermad...

~Does it look like you can mount other fan sizes on the bracket?
~Does it feel stable/notice any vibration?
~Does it interfere with the Xfire cable?

That may be an alternative to my "ram cooler sitting on my vid card" lol. (see avatar pic)

Edit: Just noticed you run SLI (hack?), guessing that's why I didn't see a Xfire cable heh =P


----------



## wermad

1) Yes, per the instructions upto 120mm fan
2)Zalman includes a resitor to lower the voltage and the included 92mm fan is silent. As long as you secure it w/ 2-3 screws, should not be an issue.
3) I cant say for sure since Im still pending my sli bridge, but based on the design as long as you have those sli/crossfire "ribbon" bridge I dont see any problem w/ it. There is about 5-7.5mm of space between my gtx470(s) and the bracket.

Only real concern is the perpendicular horizontal band of the bracket. to place the fan ideally for the NB it comes really close to the pcb of my gtx 470. Quick fix is to wrap that area w/ electrical tape as a precaution. The fan mounts @ one point, so it can be turned w/ just loosing the thumb nut.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
ya..i always think that upgrading from SB750 chipset board to SB850 chipset are really worth it.
futhermore, upgrade to this this board?
oh yea of course is worth it, i personally think that this is the best 890FX board.

Any examples as to why? I'm assuming that I could still use my phenom II 965 with this board.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
Any examples as to why? I'm assuming that I could still use my phenom II 965 with this board.

because 890FX/SB850 chipset board are way better overclocking board compare to 790FX/SB750 chipset board.
support way higher DRAM Freq up 2200 or more.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
because 890FX/SB850 chipset board are way better overclocking board compare to 790FX/SB750 chipset board.
support way higher DRAM Freq up 2200 or more.

Thats nice, although I haven't oc'd my amd rig at all. I doubt I will see a difference when I'm playing sc2 if I were to upgrade to it. Who knows, I may take the plunge just b/c I love the board.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
Thats nice, although I haven't oc'd my amd rig at all. I doubt I will see a difference when I'm playing sc2 if I were to upgrade to it. Who knows, I may take the plunge just b/c I love the board.

im not sure if you see much improvement in SC2, but if you love it, don't blame ya, this is a really sexy motherboard, just get it


----------



## iCeMaN57

I probably will







. I'll hold on with my current CPU until the new ones are released in q1 2011


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
I probably will







. I'll hold on with my current CPU until the new ones are released in q1 2011

ya, just wait for the bulldozer to release.


----------



## xquisit

I hope to join this club when the bulldozer comes out...

I just hope I'll have the cash to buy that, the mobo, psu, and another 470 =O

Darn, I have a salt water fish tank I'm starting =\\


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I hope to join this club when the bulldozer comes out...

I just hope I'll have the cash to buy that, the mobo, psu, and another 470 =O

Darn, I have a salt water fish tank I'm starting =\\

I have two gtx 470 running in sli







. Great board, you'll luv it!


----------



## Psycho666

i finally solved my NB temp problems








i've reseated it a few days ago, and even changed the pins from the SB to the NB but it didn't help at all...
now...i've put a little fan on the back of my mobo...NB temps dropped down to 36c idle and 43c stressed








even my cpu temps dropped 5c lol


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I finally was able to solve my array issue after trying a lot of different suggestions & ideas. I just cloned the back up HD cloned image to the array, obviously loosing whatever was done from that backup until now. I'm just going to have to do cloned back ups more frequently from now on.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
i think i will prefer Antec spotcool then the zalman.










Here is just a thought if you didnt know already but that flex stem comes off and makes for much easier placment







.
I just pulled mine off my nb this weekend. Did a little modding to my case and added a top front intake 140mm and 2 140mm on the side panel (intake)
It keeps my nb just as cool on idle (35-37c) and lowered my load temps by 2-5 degrees (41-42c)
But where this setup really shines is my cpu temps on load, it dropped them 5-10 degrees, example: Before my load temps on bfbc2 were around 43-45, now after this mod I have not seen it go above 39c







, and on starcraft it never gets above 36c after playing for hours (although it does not stress my system very much) I think I am now happy







.
Just wanted to share my weekend work with you guys, thanks.









Edit: pulled a couple of pics off my cell phone, crappy pics but it shows what I did







, last 2 pics was a before shot


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Sorry dude, missed your post. you can find them in many places, I have a Fry's electronics about 10mins away. Only concerns is its really close to the pcb on the top gtx470, I added some electrical tape as it did touch and caused everything to cut-off once







, system is ok







.

Fry's

Newegg

amazon

Google shopping

Thank you very much


----------



## Silent_Patriot

Hi all. Finally got fed up enough with the Crosshair III that I've ordered a IV from NewEgg and am going to rebuild the rig I started on back ni March. Northbridge temp on the III is running 59-60c idle and 70-71c under a load with the system misbehaving, mainly during bootup or reboots - once it's running, it seems to be nearly rock-solid, but it gets old having to boot up to a half-dozen times to get into the OS.

So, gonna scrap out the III and send it in under an RMA to have it replaced; although, recent experience with their support team has been less-than-stellar, to say the least. Maybe I'll find a use for it down the road after Bulldozer comes out, but for now I've GOT to get this build working as expected. I will work with NewEgg on that after I've done the rework and hope they'll take the III back for the high NB temp and overall quirkiness. All my other components seem to pass benchmarking and burn-in tests without any issues, so I've got to suspect it's the board.

Anyhow, I've been holding out for the Extreme, but it appears it is going to be delayed indefinitely, so I'm ripping out the guts of my semi-beloved RedPhive and starting almost-all over. The plus-side is that the red / black colors on the board are a much better match for my Thermaltake Level 10 case, hehe.

So, at risk of inviting ridicule for sticking with the almighty ASUS rather than choosing another 890 board, does anyone know if they have been proactive in addressing the NB temps on the IV on newer boards, and is there a Rev# I can look for in the hopes I won't have to re-do the TIM myself? Or perhaps news of the Extreme's possible (impending?) release date?

Thanks!


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent_Patriot*


Hi all. Finally got fed up enough with the Crosshair III that I've ordered a IV from NewEgg and am going to rebuild the rig I started on back ni March. Northbridge temp on the III is running 59-60c idle and 70-71c under a load with the system misbehaving, mainly during bootup or reboots - once it's running, it seems to be nearly rock-solid, but it gets old having to boot up to a half-dozen times to get into the OS.

So, gonna scrap out the III and send it in under an RMA to have it replaced; although, recent experience with their support team has been less-than-stellar, to say the least. Maybe I'll find a use for it down the road after Bulldozer comes out, but for now I've GOT to get this build working as expected. I will work with NewEgg on that after I've done the rework and hope they'll take the III back for the high NB temp and overall quirkiness. All my other components seem to pass benchmarking and burn-in tests without any issues, so I've got to suspect it's the board.

Anyhow, I've been holding out for the Extreme, but it appears it is going to be delayed indefinitely, so I'm ripping out the guts of my semi-beloved RedPhive and starting almost-all over. The plus-side is that the red / black colors on the board are a much better match for my Thermaltake Level 10 case, hehe.

So, at risk of inviting ridicule for sticking with the almighty ASUS rather than choosing another 890 board, does anyone know if they have been proactive in addressing the NB temps on the IV on newer boards, and is there a Rev# I can look for in the hopes I won't have to re-do the TIM myself? Or perhaps news of the Extreme's possible (impending?) release date?

Thanks!


Still no date for the extreme that I know of.
On the ch4 it wuold seem that they are getting better on the nb but it is still hit and miss.
However as long as your not hitting the high 70"s and up there are several fixes in this club that work very nice without removing the heatsink


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*





















Ok now its making sense lol. I dont know if that will work with a big air cooler in there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
i think i will prefer Antec spotcool then the zalman.


















This looks real cool, just watched a youtube video installing it, might have to get one of these. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hashcz

Ok reporting back after some modding and tweaking... to my HAF X i attached one more intake fan from front...-5.25 place (12cm)
and one fan from old CPU cooler Arctic freezer attached directly to SB so my temps went down ON SB- ambient 32 Really nice 39c !!!! but NB still getting hot... 55c in load with these ambient... lookin for some cooling on it... but got problems with space... got CPU cooler CM Hyper N520 which isnt small... any tips?
BTW if u want some pics just tell i will post


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hashcz* 
Ok reporting back after some modding and tweaking... to my HAF X i attached one more intake fan from front...-5.25 place (12cm)
and one fan from old CPU cooler Arctic freezer attached directly to SB so my temps went down ON SB- ambient 32 Really nice 39c !!!! but NB still getting hot... 55c in load with these ambient... lookin for some cooling on it... but got problems with space... got CPU cooler CM Hyper N520 which isnt small... any tips?
BTW if u want some pics just tell i will post

Put a fan on the back of the mobo. Also one of those spotcool fans work well on the nb and are small without the flex arm on it, it just screws off


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Put a fan on the back of the mobo. Also one of those spotcool fans work well on the nb and are small without the flex arm on it, it just screws off

umm i dont think i got space behind the mobo... i cant even place finger between case and mobo :/ yeah im looking for that flex spot fan... im livin in czech republic and dont know bout any store what got it... :/


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hashcz* 
umm i dont think i got space behind the mobo... i cant even place finger between case and mobo :/ yeah im looking for that flex spot fan... im livin in czech republic and dont know bout any store what got it... :/

WOW, no room behind mobo in a haf x, hmmm, if you can find a spotcool where you live its a good cheap little fan. I used one on my nb for about 2 months, did wonders.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ those low profile 120mm fans, I think are 12mm thick, work great for mounting to back of motherboard tray. al you gotta do is dremel out a hole. They are thin enough to fit on most MB trays/cases!


----------



## NathG79

Hi Guys, Just Completely renewed my Fan system on the Crosshair IV, Also put a Antec Spotcool over my NB. Has worked wonders ,computers been on 3hrs now and NB idle 44c Sb 40c/ Ambient 21c.


----------



## navit

Neat thing about those fans, is for the small amount of air they blow they work well.
It also work very well on the nb, they dont need alot of air but they do need some


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
Hi Guys, Just Completely renewed my Fan system on the Crosshair IV, Also put a Antec Spotcool over my NB. Has worked wonders ,computers been on 3hrs now and NB idle 44c Sb 40c/ Ambient 21c.

That's not bad for NB, but hot for SB...mine has never gone above ~33c.....how much voltage are you giving it?


----------



## NathG79

1.2v,


----------



## ny_driver

Mine runs 1.12v on "auto", so I guess 1.2 isn't that high. Must just be a dead spot in the air-flow in your case right there, or maybe it isn't making quite as good contact as mine. It's really not HOT, just hotter than mine.


----------



## navit

Yep that sounds about right, get a little airflow to that sb and watch it drop


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol you guys.

You think 33c is hot? I'm currently bouncing between 42c & 43c on my SB. Of course it was hot in the house today and the AC was off.









~Ceadder


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## Chicken Patty

That looks very nice Nath


----------



## Groo21

Hey, has anyone posted the exact sizes of the correct standoffs?
I'm going to just order some new ones from digikey instead of filing them down.

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

The NB standoffs have to be the same length and have the same diameter and thread pitch as the SB standoffs. I don't think that anyone has taken the time to do this so you could certainly take one to your local HW store and get it measured if you don't have a pitch card or Micrometer handy.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Groo21*


Hey, has anyone posted the exact sizes of the correct standoffs?
I'm going to just order some new ones from digikey instead of filing them down.

Thanks.


----------



## off1ine

I think I recall someone saying the brass were 6mm and the silver were 7mm, I can't find the post tho sry


----------



## Groo21

I'd like to know before i order the board, so as not to eat into the "warranty/RMA" time when it gets here waiting for the stand offs to arrive. So if anyone has them and can take a measurement, I would appreciate it!

There are 4 measurements:

1. Diameter of the stem (threaded male part)
2. Length of the stem
3. Diameter of the nut (threaded female part)
4. Length of the nut (hexigonal part)
I suppose if you know the threat type, you could list that too. though I suspect it's finely threaded outside and in.

Thanks!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


keep us posted dude, maybe clearing CMOS would do.


So apparently 
Cmos didnt work out quess for some reason the bootmgr just didnt want to be recognized placed the win7 disk in and repaired it 
now it works but now there is a disk that is called "system reserved"
on my computer








doesnt take up much but i beleive that is the files that are from the win7 disk to repair the bootmgr.exe

looking deeper into it finding nothing at all


----------



## codetvirus

Add me please i own one!!!!!!!!!!
Crosshair formula IV.


----------



## odin2free

Wo finally got a camera to use












This is a work still in progress though
some pics are on my user profile


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
Hi Guys, Just Completely renewed my Fan system on the Crosshair IV, Also put a Antec Spotcool over my NB. Has worked wonders ,computers been on 3hrs now and NB idle 44c Sb 40c/ Ambient 21c.

Hey is that spot fan mounted? Or just sitting there? If mounted how did you do it? The normal way of putting the flexable attachment to a motherboard screw?

I see people saying to take the bendable thing off, how would you mount it if you did that, anyone know?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
So apparently
Cmos didnt work out quess for some reason the bootmgr just didnt want to be recognized placed the win7 disk in and repaired it
now it works but now there is a disk that is called "system reserved"
on my computer








doesnt take up much but i beleive that is the files that are from the win7 disk to repair the bootmgr.exe

looking deeper into it finding nothing at all









I believe that is created when windows is installed, maybe the lack of having that before was the issue, could have gotten erased somehow?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
So apparently
Cmos didnt work out quess for some reason the bootmgr just didnt want to be recognized placed the win7 disk in and repaired it
now it works but now there is a disk that is called "system reserved"
on my computer








doesnt take up much but i beleive that is the files that are from the win7 disk to repair the bootmgr.exe

looking deeper into it finding nothing at all









if you don't want the 100mb or 200mb as a system reserved drive/parition then you should during isntallation go to
advance
new
then you should see 2 systems
one the system reserve and the other, the other piece you made when clicking new
delete the other piece not the system reserve
then extend the system reserve to the deleted one
and install

once you are in windows you can rename it

im writing this out of memory google will give you a clearer instructions


----------



## Dustinthewind

Hi everyone i finished my build except for my 5850 a week ago.
Here is a cpu-z to validate everything. dont have a camera atm:<
I dont know why it says my ram is running so slow it shows 1500mhz in the bios
Btw guys im kinda confused on what timings are so help would be appreciated.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1327979


----------



## Dustinthewind

kk guys i think imma go with asus 5850 crossfire. Ill get one card next month or this month if im lucky, and then the next one for xmas







.
thoughts?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
Hi everyone i finished my build except for my 5850 a week ago.
Here is a cpu-z to validate everything. dont have a camera atm:<
I dont know why it says my ram is running so slow it shows 1500mhz in the bios
Btw guys im kinda confused on what timings are so help would be appreciated.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1327918

765 x 2 is 1530 which is what it says in BIOS I bet.

As far as timings go....if you are near stock frequency(speed) run the ram at manufacturer settings. If you are under you may be able to lower the timings some, and if you are over then you may need to loosen them some.

EDIT: system specs Dustinthewind??


----------



## Ceadderman

That's supposed to be there. If it's a RAID setup then it's the RAID driver I think. Or it could be a restoration partition. My RAID has it too.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin2free* 
So apparently
Cmos didnt work out quess for some reason the bootmgr just didnt want to be recognized placed the win7 disk in and repaired it
now it works but now there is a disk that is called "system reserved"
on my computer








doesnt take up much but i beleive that is the files that are from the win7 disk to repair the bootmgr.exe

looking deeper into it finding nothing at all


----------



## Ceadderman

Save yourself some money and get 5770 XFire. It's better than 5850 and it's probably all you're going to need if you're just into gaming. I run a single 5770 and it kicks tail when I'm playing my games. Right now I'm playing "Call of Pripyat" on Steam and the graphics are maxed out not a single freeze and the lightning flashes in it are SICK!, soon as I can get another I'll be XFiring them. So can't wait.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
kk guys i think imma go with asus 5850 crossfire. Ill get one card next month or this month if im lucky, and then the next one for xmas







.
thoughts?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
kk guys i think imma go with asus 5850 crossfire. Ill get one card next month or this month if im lucky, and then the next one for xmas







.
thoughts?

gtx 470 are selling cheap right now, some one posted a sale on newegg where they were selling one for $240. a gtx 470 is the same or better performance than a 5870! and 5850's are still more expensive! just a suggestion. btw sli is working great so far for me


----------



## mavihs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 
kk guys i think imma go with asus 5850 crossfire. Ill get one card next month or this month if im lucky, and then the next one for xmas







.
thoughts?

why don't you wait for the 6K series to come out?


----------



## odin2free

ya that is what i have found it to be just going to let it be until i get a new ssd for my os and then working from that








thanks tons for the feed back mucho appreciated


----------



## rzs77

add me to the club! here's my mobo:


----------



## ny_driver

oooohhhhh.......that block does look very nice. Maybe in a couple months.

Keep my gpus and mobo in the loop and use the VapoChill for the cpu......ohhh what a dream.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


add me to the club! here's my mobo:











Nice man, I figured it would look good with the red coolant!

I almost went red, but I had all the stuff to go green so I tried it out, I think it turned out ok!


----------



## ny_driver

I was wondering where the color came from.....that is awesome looking. I gotta get me one.

How good are the NB/SB temps with the block?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I was wondering where the color came from.....that is awesome looking. I gotta get me one.

How good are the NB/SB temps with the block?


Dude check out my build log around page 7 or so... I got all kinds of tests with the blocks at various speeds, loads, and rad combinations







The block does really well! NB load temps @ 3.0ghz NB are around 38C


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


add me to the club! here's my mobo:











Man that is just plain sweet looking , love the red ,


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*









oooohhhhh.......that block does look very nice. Maybe in a couple months. 
Keep my gpus and mobo in the loop and use the VapoChill for the cpu......ohhh what a dream.











Sexy isn't it? Why wait a couple of months?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Nice man, I figured it would look good with the red coolant!

I almost went red, but I had all the stuff to go green so I tried it out, I think it turned out ok!











Yeah! your's look awesome too. Green works great!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I was wondering where the color came from.....that is awesome looking. I gotta get me one.

How good are the NB/SB temps with the block?


I don't know about u but I was one of the unfortunate ones. Suffered from the overheating NB. Mine reached 7-c when oc'ed. Now that i replaced it with the waterblock, the NB never goes over 40c. (I'm in Malaysia, room temp is around 31c around here so mind u







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Man that is just plain sweet looking , love the red ,










Thanks! Come join. What are u waiting for?









Here's the rest of it if anybody is interested


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Dude check out my build log around page 7 or so... I got all kinds of tests with the blocks at various speeds, loads, and rad combinations







The block does really well! NB load temps @ 3.0ghz NB are around 38C


Will definitely check it out between now and the time I buy one. Does it come with the barbs?

I wonder how mine will look with antifreeze flowing through it....someone told me if I had infrared lights it would glow like blood and bodily fluids do in the detective shows.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*












That is bad ass!


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ no, no fittings, but they are cheap. UV lights are what you want to make em glow, although Im not sure about anti freeze I have never tried it!


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah, UV..that's what I meant.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


Sexy isn't it? Why wait a couple of months?









Yeah! your's look awesome too. Green works great!

I don't know about u but I was one of the unfortunate ones. Suffered from the overheating NB. Mine reached 7-c when oc'ed. Now that i replaced it with the waterblock, the NB never goes over 40c. (I'm in Malaysia, room temp is around 31c around here so mind u







)

Thanks! Come join. What are u waiting for?









Here's the rest of it if anybody is interested



















That is one sweet setup you have there, +1 to you sir


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


That is bad ass!


Thank you very much









Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


That is one sweet setup you have there, +1 to you sir










Thank you sir. You are too kind


----------



## mavihs

that setup is pure saxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## NathG79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Hey is that spot fan mounted? Or just sitting there? If mounted how did you do it? The normal way of putting the flexable attachment to a motherboard screw?

I see people saying to take the bendable thing off, how would you mount it if you did that, anyone know?


Yes, Hi. I took the snake-light type arm off,(it just un-screws. the spot cool is sat on my GPU, and held by a fan screw in the case side of my exhaust fan, if you look closely at my pics-(previous pages) you can just make it out.


----------



## NathG79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


That looks very nice Nath










Thanks Mate. Bit jealous of all you Thubans though!.







My c2 955 wont hit 4.0Ghz!, I hit a wall at 3.8, even if I run 4GB of ram-It just doesn't like it.


----------



## mavihs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NathG79*


Thanks Mate. Bit jealous of all you Thubans though!.







My c2 955 wont hit 4.0Ghz!, I hit a wall at 3.8, even if I run 4GB of ram-It just doesn't like it.










NO WAY!
i've taken my 550BE to 4.2GHz & that to on my old mobo with the P2 stock cooler! try tinkering some more!
wats the voltage you've setup & the multiplier & the FSB?


----------



## Chicken Patty

@rz

that block is amazingly sexy.









@phobos

Bro as always, stunning!


----------



## NathG79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mavihs*









NO WAY!
i've taken my 550BE to 4.2GHz & that to on my old mobo with the P2 stock cooler! try tinkering some more!
wats the voltage you've setup & the multiplier & the FSB?


Hello M8, Yeah,To get 4.0 I usually run the vcore at 1.5, Multi X 18.5-19, FSB I just leave at 200 then bump it up in TurboV EVO 1 digit at a time, I can get It to boot at 4.0, but if I move the mouse on the desktop, or open, even say--the calendar







for example it crashes., I`ve heard so many stories on the forums that the C2 stepping 955`s don't like it. Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## jkoljo

Can I join the club?

Here is my CPU-Z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1328752


----------



## mavihs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NathG79*


Hello M8, Yeah,To get 4.0 I usually run the vcore at 1.5, Multi X 18.5-19, FSB I just leave at 200 then bump it up in TurboV EVO 1 digit at a time, I can get It to boot at 4.0, but if I move the mouse on the desktop, or open, even say--the calendar







for example it crashes., I`ve heard so many stories on the forums that the C2 stepping 955`s don't like it. Any help would be greatly appreciated..


i have a 550BE C2 stepping only! i suggest your try OCing with the FSB also. increase the FSB to 230 & mutiplier to 17!

let me get my Venomous-X AMD bracket then i'll be able to help you better! currently running on stock with the 550BE stock cooler!


----------



## 100average

Awesome stuff. Put me down for the club list as well.


----------



## NathG79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mavihs*


i have a 550BE C2 stepping only! i suggest your try OCing with the FSB also. increase the FSB to 230 & mutiplier to 17!

let me get my Venomous-X AMD bracket then i'll be able to help you better! currently running on stock with the 550BE stock cooler!










OK, At the mo, those settings aint having it,gonna try maybe knock`n the mem timings down to 7-7-7-20,. can i disable ram in the bios?.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I'm not sure if I ever provided what was needed, but here it is since I have been posting here for a bit now and don't see myself on that list. Can I kindly request to be added?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I'm not sure if I ever provided what was needed, but here it is since I have been posting here for a bit now and don't see myself on that list. Can I kindly request to be added?


















i dont think it has been updated for a while


----------



## NCspecV81

testing out some adata's on this board


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i dont think it has been updated for a while

ahh ok, just making sure it wasn't me. Thanks


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
ahh ok, just making sure it wasn't me. Thanks









take a picture and pm foxy or tell him to let other members do the updates i think there is some sharing feature somewhere


----------



## NCspecV81

Tightening up some things =o)~ 5-6-5-15-11 1T @ 1600mhz - I'm impressed with these Adata's


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
take a picture and pm foxy or tell him to let other members do the updates i think there is some sharing feature somewhere

If this is the right foxy, it's a she







But I could be wrong, not sure. I'll do that though.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
If this is the right foxy, it's a she







But I could be wrong, not sure. I'll do that though.

really don't really know
i usually end up referring to everyone as a they


----------



## ny_driver

WOW cas5 is pretty much unheard of with DDR3, so I hear









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Tightening up some things =o)~ 5-6-5-15-11 1T @ 1600mhz - I'm impressed with these Adata's


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Tightening up some things =o)~ 5-6-5-15-11 1T @ 1600mhz - I'm impressed with these Adata's











which A-Data memory are you using? i have these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211409 kind of wondering how i should clock these.


----------



## ny_driver

I'd love to see some Everest cache and memory benchmark results with those sticks and those settings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Tightening up some things =o)~ 5-6-5-15-11 1T @ 1600mhz - I'm impressed with these Adatas

Here is what I'm getting........EDIT: ohhh and my advanced replacement CHIV is shipping overnight to me tonight.


----------



## JayDizzl

I just got my motherboard and 1055T today. I hope to get things up and running really soon. I'll be ordering the rest of the components for the build tomorrow. The only thing still up in the air is the memory. I want to run 8GB since I'll be running several virtual machines, but I can't decide the best way to go.

Initially I was looking at the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666), thinking that it would be best to run two modules. I will eventually install a better CPU cooler and was concerned that four DIMMs could interfere with a better cooling system (plus I think these would look friggin' awesome with the CH-IV







).

Then I was told about the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800). I really like the lower latency and the higher speed, plus the slightly cheaper price, but I'd need to run four modules. Could this be a problem space-wise if I install a better CPU cooler? Would you prefer two modules @1333 (cas 9) or four modules @1600 (cas 7)?

Also, which CPU cooler would you recommend for $60 or less (going in a CM Storm Scout)?

This is my first build and I am learning so much, but there's still much to know. I'm at a point where I know just enough to be dangerous, but this forum has been a phenomenal source of info. I hope you don't mind my n00bish questions. I appreciate it! I'm really excited to get this build up and going!


----------



## Hashcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JayDizzl*


I just got my motherboard and 1055T today. I hope to get things up and running really soon. I'll be ordering the rest of the components for the build tomorrow. The only thing still up in the air is the memory. I want to run 8GB since I'll be running several virtual machines, but I can't decide the best way to go.

Initially I was looking at the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666), thinking that it would be best to run two modules. I will eventually install a better CPU cooler and was concerned that four DIMMs could interfere with a better cooling system (plus I think these would look friggin' awesome with the CH-IV







).

Then I was told about the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800). I really like the lower latency and the higher speed, plus the slightly cheaper price, but I'd need to run four modules. Could this be a problem space-wise if I install a better CPU cooler? Would you prefer two modules @1333 (cas 9) or four modules @1600 (cas 7)?

Also, which CPU cooler would you recommend for $60 or less (going in a CM Storm Scout)?

This is my first build and I am learning so much, but there's still much to know. I'm at a point where I know just enough to be dangerous, but this forum has been a phenomenal source of info. I hope you don't mind my n00bish questions. I appreciate it! I'm really excited to get this build up and going!










I will help u with cooler- i got CM hyper N520 best for low budget man ! its one of the best air coolers which isnt much space demanding... mid tover is fine ))))
im running it on 1055t at 3.53ghz oced ))) at high amb temps so u will be fine with this


----------



## supra_rz

finally i got the h50 working , will try some prime 95 now . which version should i use for win7 64bit ?

By the WAY never close your finger to a corsair fan . just an advice


----------



## navit

ouch, good advice


----------



## wermad

This round goes to you fan, this one...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JayDizzl*


I just got my motherboard and 1055T today. I hope to get things up and running really soon. I'll be ordering the rest of the components for the build tomorrow. The only thing still up in the air is the memory. I want to run 8GB since I'll be running several virtual machines, but I can't decide the best way to go.

Initially I was looking at the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666), thinking that it would be best to run two modules. I will eventually install a better CPU cooler and was concerned that four DIMMs could interfere with a better cooling system (plus I think these would look friggin' awesome with the CH-IV







).

Then I was told about the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800). I really like the lower latency and the higher speed, plus the slightly cheaper price, but I'd need to run four modules. Could this be a problem space-wise if I install a better CPU cooler? Would you prefer two modules @1333 (cas 9) or four modules @1600 (cas 7)?

Also, which CPU cooler would you recommend for $60 or less (going in a CM Storm Scout)?

This is my first build and I am learning so much, but there's still much to know. I'm at a point where I know just enough to be dangerous, but this forum has been a phenomenal source of info. I hope you don't mind my n00bish questions. I appreciate it! I'm really excited to get this build up and going!










If you absolutely want no issues with clearance later on just get a 4x2 GB kit.

You can just buy two of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231313


----------



## anbu-kakashi

My final overclock for this chip&mobo







(100% Stable Prime&LINX)


----------



## ny_driver

Come on I know you can do 300 x 14 @ 1.55v with that system.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

I know I can but my memory = 1600mhz and it's not underclocked atm that's why I used 13.5. I use Dominator GTX2 at this moment but I'll put some eco's later in.


----------



## ny_driver

Try 320 x 12.5 with 3200NB 2420HT and 1707mem and see how that is for you. All voltages on "auto" with LLC enabled. It's the best so far for me.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

Ok, i'll try later if I get other ram this GTX2 is for my 980x







& BTW how much volt do you use for your NB?


----------



## ny_driver

"auto" on all the voltages, but the NB uses ~1.51v set to "auto". LLC enabled. I even have C&Q enabled.









EDIT: when you said NB I assumed you meant CPU/NB...that is what uses 1.51v. The NB uses only 1.1-1.2v


----------



## anbu-kakashi

***, 1.51v is a lot men I use 1.3v on NB & 1.35 on CPU/NB for 3ghz NB


----------



## ny_driver

I just leave it on "auto"....I figure it uses what it needs.

If I set CPU/NB to 1.45 my system freezes up if I run prime.

Perhaps if I increase the NB a little, I could decrease the CPU/NB a little.

Although according to ASUS tech support>overclocking department it doesn't matter that the # is red in your BIOS. I asked them about the CPU/NB specifically.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

If you can cool your stuff than that's no problem







But I think u still use a lot of volts on everything?


----------



## ny_driver

My memory is rated @ 1.8v, and what else is a lot 1.45v on the cpu?









I use what it needs to run. My NB never breaks 50c on air...with 1 fan blowing on it.

And if ASUS says it is ok to run 1.5v+ through the CPU/NB regardless of the color of the text in BIOS then it is definitely ok with me.

Just curious...if you leave the cpu/nb voltage set to auto what does it use according to pcprobe?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

This is pretty much the end of the build at this time. I'll throw a couple of the crossfire bridges on later when I find them. I'll play around in the BIOS later, but at least the physical parts are together.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


This is pretty much the end of the build at this time. I'll throw a couple of the crossfire bridges on later when I find them. I'll play around in the BIOS later, but at least the physical parts are together.











Looks good







, how are those temps?


----------



## liquid_plasma

Has anyone Benched/Compaired using a single gpu in the first Pcix16 slot vs the third Pcix16 slot?

I know my manual say "for best performance" use slot 1.

Putting my rig together an Im trying to make room for a NB fan.. did the standoff/TIM fix and still getting
NB:46c
SB:40c
Room temp:27c
After an hour of watching it in the bios.

still want to update bios and put a fan on it... just need the room. my push/pull Megahalems arent giving me much to work with.


----------



## Psycho666

fixed my NB temps with a simple fan on the backside of the mobo








temps dropped 15c on the NB, and 5c on the cpu


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


fixed my NB temps with a simple fan on the backside of the mobo








temps dropped 15c on the NB, and 5c on the cpu










15C?? Nice! I knew it would work.. I have been preaching the backside fan for a few weeks now! glad to know the results were that good!


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


If this is the right foxy, it's a she







But I could be wrong, not sure. I'll do that though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


really don't really know
i usually end up referring to everyone as a they


Yeah Foxy is a girl, I run vent with her and know her personally.


----------



## Phobos223

...she touched my leg... _KILL HIM!!!!_

LOL


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


fixed my NB temps with a simple fan on the backside of the mobo








temps dropped 15c on the NB, and 5c on the cpu










What kind of fan did you use and how, where did you mount it?
Was thinking of doing this myself so I could cut down on the fans I use now.
2-140mm top out and 2 140mm side intake and 2 140mm front intake + 2 120mm for push/pull on my h50 , lol

Temps are great with this setup but would love to be able to do different things, besides I love to tinker and I seem to be out of things to tinker with on this build.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


What kind of fan did you use and how, where did you mount it?
Was thinking of doing this myself so I could cut down on the fans I use now.
2-140mm top out and 2 140mm side intake and 2 140mm front intake + 2 120mm for push/pull on my h50 , lol

Temps are great with this setup but would love to be able to do different things, besides I love to tinker and I seem to be out of things to tinker with on this build.


What you do is cut a hole in your motherboard tray, and mount a LOW PROFILE 120mm fan on it. You probably can't fit a 25mm fan on there (if you can use it, would be awesome) most cases will fit a 120x12mm fan on the back. Position that sucker so the dead spot is between the cpu and the NB, and blowing ON the board of course... should net you a few extra degrees!


----------



## Psycho666

i just put a little AMD fan ((from the stock heatsink) in there.
it's hanging on it's on wire...nothing mounted...it just hangs there lol


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


i just put a little AMD fan ((from the stock heatsink) in there.
it's hanging on it's on wire...nothing mounted...it just hangs there lol


Did you cut out a hole or anything or is it just blowing on the metal?
Tell me if I am right, you hung a small fan on a wire to blow on the backside of the mobo tray?
And that cut temps 15c, wow.
what were temps before and after?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Did you cut out a hole or anything or is it just blowing on the metal?
Tell me if I am right, you hung a small fan on a wire to blow on the backside of the mobo tray?
And that cut temps 15c, wow.
what were temps before and after?


yep, it just hangs there (gotta love short wires







)

temps before were :
Idle 52c
stressed 67c
after :
idle 38c
stressed 52c


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


yep, it just hangs there (gotta love short wires







)

temps before were :
Idle 52c
stressed 67c
after :
idle 38c
stressed 52c


Wow thats pretty impressive lol.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ now imagine if you cut a hole in the MB tray and had a 120x12mm fan blowing directly on the PCB... would be awesome


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^ now imagine if you cut a hole in the MB tray and had a 120x12mm fan blowing directly on the PCB... would be awesome










Yea I think your right, now to figure out how to cut it out without taking the mobo out, lol


----------



## liquid_plasma

insofacto... your trying to cool the chip from both sides of the motherboard


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Yea I think your right, now to figure out how to cut it out without taking the mobo out, lol










you can't
you'll risk damaging the mobo


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


you can't
you'll risk damaging the mobo










Your more than likely right


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Your more than likely right










It can be done with a dremel, just go slow and dont go to deep. usually with a dremel you dont go deep anyway, you go slow and be patient! When you drill your holes go really slow, and start with a tiny bit to get the hole started, that way you wont have to use much pressure when you switch to the bigger bit, and risk boring a hole in your MB









Also, the most important thing is to run a length of cloth or something down between the MB and the tray. This will keep all the tiny metal shavings from sticking to the back of the motherboard! Once you are done, remove the cloth and use a can of air to blow away any remaining dust. mount the fan, plug it in, and viola! Nice and cool









EDIT: Also be sure to use a drill bit that is just a tad smaller than your fan screws so that you can screw through the fan, and thread into the holes you just drilled! If you go to big, then the screws wont hold and you will have to remove the MB to get the fan on!


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


It can be done with a dremel, just go slow and dont go to deep. usually with a dremel you dont go deep anyway, you go slow and be patient! When you drill your holes go really slow, and start with a tiny bit to get the hole started, that way you wont have to use much pressure when you switch to the bigger bit, and risk boring a hole in your MB









Also, the most important thing is to run a length of cloth or something down between the MB and the tray. This will keep all the tiny metal shavings from sticking to the back of the motherboard! Once you are done, remove the cloth and use a can of air to blow away any remaining dust. mount the fan, plug it in, and viola! Nice and cool










Have you done this the way your telling me to?, lol, not trying to mean anything by it just wondering. now to look into a dremel.
I wonder why this is not done more often.
Psycho is probally right, If there is a way to f itup I will be the one to do it


----------



## NCspecV81

for 273 dollars for 4gb's these are some beefy sticks!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Have you done this the way your telling me to?, lol, not trying to mean anything by it just wondering. 
I wonder why this is not done more often.
Psycho is probally right If there is a way to f itup I will be the one to do it










Yea I have done it like this before on a buisness server that was overheating. Did not have time to turn the machine off and take it all apart, so I broke out the dremel and performed open heart surgery. The SB on this machine was overheating causing the RAIDs to screw up, so I mounted the only fan I could fit inside the case, blowing down on the heatsink, and that did not help, so i went drastic and went in from the backside









Don't get me wrong, you can totally f**k your board up if you are not careful. The drilling is probably the part you have to be most carful on.

If you aren't to handy with a dremel, before you do anything get a peice of old scrap metal or an old computer case and practice cutting on it so you get used to the speed, vibration, depth, etc


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


for 273 dollars for 4gb's these are some beefy sticks!


Damn dude that are awesome! Nice timings to! I need to grab me a set of those and get rid of my Dominators!


----------



## mavihs

why wud any1 do that. it'll only take some time to take out the mobo & do the drilling & cutting which is going to be much safer!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
why wud any1 do that. it'll only take some time to take out the mobo & do the drilling & cutting which is going to be much safer!

Go on now, put the Dremel to your case... don't be shy... crank it up to 15K rpm and that thing will put some hair on your chest


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Looks good







, how are those temps?

With an ambient of 28.7Â°C/83.6Â°F, the CPU was 34Â°C, the MB was 39Â°C, the NB was 39Â°C, & the SB was 38Â°C. These were the temps in the BIOS after idling for 15 minutes from a cold start.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
for 273 dollars for 4gb's these are some beefy sticks!



















holy **** running 2022 with 6-7-6-18.
THAT is OVERLY INSANE!
nice one!!!!


----------



## Phobos223

^^ i know right? I want!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^ i know right? I want!

yea but it cost more then $250 man


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
With an ambient of 28.7Â°C/83.6Â°F, the CPU was 34Â°C, the MB was 39Â°C, the NB was 39Â°C, & the SB was 38Â°C. These were the temps in the BIOS after idling for 15 minutes from a cold start.

cool, very nice.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
With an ambient of 28.7Â°C/83.6Â°F, the CPU was 34Â°C, the MB was 39Â°C, the NB was 39Â°C, & the SB was 38Â°C. These were the temps in the BIOS after idling for 15 minutes from a cold start.

What are your voltages set @ Space? Curious because I have the same blocks
and my NB *loads* @ 38C and at 4Ghz CPU/ 3Ghz NB


----------



## ny_driver

Got my advanced replacement board from ASUS today....supposedly had been thoroughly tested so everything was running cool like it's supposed to.

Well....my NB is idling @ 56c and SB @ 53c right now.

Absolutely am so frickin' angry that I must uninstall the board and everything because they lied or are too stupid to know what acceptable temperatures are.

I even told them what temps I am accustomed to on my NB/SB and the settings.

EDIT: NB is acceptable now that I replaced it's fan








, but the SB is still 5c hotter than my other board with no fan. I don't know how it got so hot before. It was ~5-10 degrees hotter in here then and no fan on the NB, but I don't think that accounts for 18c....does it?

Ohh guess what sucks about the 0905 BIOS? C&Q doesn't work when you adjust either the FSB or the Multi...not sure which, I just flashed back to 0801 instead of finding out. I just know it wasn't enabled when I went back to BIOS (after enabling it the previous trip to BIOS)...so one of my adjustments disabled it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Ohh guess what sucks about the 0905 BIOS? C&Q doesn't work when you adjust either the FSB or the Multi...not sure which, I just flashed back to 0801 instead of finding out. I just know it wasn't enabled when I went back to BIOS (after enabling it the previous trip to BIOS)...so one of my adjustments disabled it.

Well thats lame, good to know though.


----------



## ny_driver

I wonder if ASUS is aware of that issue? I'll go over there and let them know I guess.


----------



## xerox24

Hi all, I am new to the forum and I see many people here have the same pc that I very overclokeado, could someone help me to overclock mine or teach me to be doing.

Thank you.

so now I have it:

cpu-nb 1.25v in bios
voltaje vcore auto
200x19=3800
ram 1333 - 1.65v
nb frecuency 2400
ht 2200

as you can leave at 4000 stable

thanks


----------



## ny_driver

Dude it's so easy with the 1090, especially on the CHIV...just increase the multiplier and go. Put all voltages on "auto" and leave LLC enabled. Set extreme overvolting to enabled and manual. Now see how high your chip will go. When you get that figured out...see how high you can run the NB and the DDR3. If you get those 3 things overclocked nicely your system will feel very fast.









You could also go to the first page of the 1055T club or the 10xxT overclocking club and try copying some other peoples settings if you are not comfortable with my directions.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Ohh guess what sucks about the 0905 BIOS? C&Q doesn't work when you adjust either the FSB or the Multi...not sure which, I just flashed back to 0801 instead of finding out. I just know it wasn't enabled when I went back to BIOS (after enabling it the previous trip to BIOS)...so one of my adjustments disabled it.


CnQ works , but you have to set "CPU & CPU/NB MODE" to OFFSET not MANUAL. MANUAL will DISABLE CnQ and C1E (grayed out, you can not touch them).


----------



## ny_driver

Ok. 
Interesting...ASUS tech guy says that it's been in the design of ASUS BIOS for a long time that when you adjust cpu multi manually then c&q won't work.

You leave it on "auto" and "offset"? I don't know if that will give me enough juice for 4GHz...how does the offset behave?

EDIT: In 0801 I have it set to manual and c&q works fine.


----------



## xerox24

then, without fear, and climb the automatic voltage multiplier to 20 to bring it to 4000 and now this?? , Nothing else, this system is safe. Not increase too much voltage to the cpu

thanks


----------



## ny_driver

It will be fine.

No problem brother.







Just let us know how you make out.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Ok. 
Interesting...ASUS tech guy says that it's been in the design of ASUS BIOS for a long time that when you adjust cpu multi manually then c&q won't work.

You leave it on "auto" and "offset"? I don't know if that will give me enough juice for 4GHz...how does the offset behave?

EDIT: In 0801 I have it set to manual and c&q works fine.


In 905 you have to set it OFFSET and works fine also. Up to 18.5 multi for 1090T(auto is 16)

OFFSET behaves OK, add or substract small increments to your stock Vcore.
For 1090 , Stock Vcore is 1.3250V ,so you set OFFSET to + to increase your voltage. Using the " + " on your keyboard will add 0.003125V (0.006250V, 0.009375V and so on) to your stock Vcore.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


What are your voltages set @ Space? Curious because I have the same blocks
and my NB *loads* @ 38C and at 4Ghz CPU/ 3Ghz NB


Which voltages do you need to know about, & what are yours set to? I haven't touched anything other than the DDR voltage because I was dealing with the issue of the RAID array not booting until recently. Yesterday I finally buttoned the case up & put it the spot where it usually is stored, out of the way & off the desktop.


----------



## xerox24

where the option OFFSET ?????


----------



## Psycho666

any ideas about new BIOS's?
Beta or official, i don't care which....as long as they're better than stock








i can hardly OC my ram...i hope it's a bios problem


----------



## NathG79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
any ideas about new BIOS's?
Beta or official, i don't care which....as long as they're better than stock








i can hardly OC my ram...i hope it's a bios problem









Is it possible to disable ram in the BIOS?,


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
any ideas about new BIOS's?
Beta or official, i don't care which....as long as they're better than stock








i can hardly OC my ram...i hope it's a bios problem









New bios has been delayed, here is an update from bingo13 over at XS earlier this week :

Update -
Crosshair Formula IV - Should have a revised BIOS late this week based on the new code with proper LLC ranges under load, provided you disable Turbo Core mode on the Thuban when overclocking. The current beta would have caused a few problems.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathG79* 
Is it possible to disable ram in the BIOS?,

wa?


----------



## NathG79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


wa?










Its not related to your topic, just wanna know is it possible to disable ram in the bios, just to save taking the side off, and removing the sticks one at a time.


----------



## Tweeky

*No* I would say!
You need the ram to run the bios


----------



## NathG79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


*No* I would say!
You need the ram to run the bios


sorry,I should of said, I only wanna run 4GB instead of 8GB.


----------



## Tweeky

I do know of any way to disable part of the ram in the bios


----------



## Killhouse

Every time I see this thread on the front page I cringe with jealousy. Hoping to get the Formula at some point - is it totally awesome?


----------



## Tweeky

What would you sugggest for further over clocking?
Computer is at idle, running prime cpu temp. goes up to 56 C
I prefer not to over volt


----------



## Phobos223

Tweeky, drop you multiplier down and see how high you can go on the bus







Get that NB speed up and your entire system will be much faster!


----------



## Tweeky

I have run as high as 247 -16x but that as high as the memory will run stabble with out over volting.
I have seen some bus higher than 247 like 284 with lower mult. like 14 I have to give it a try. thanks

edit: In the past the memory would not go over 2000


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I have run as high as 247 -16x but that as high as the memory will run stabble with out over volting.
I have seen some bus higher than 247 like 284 with lower mult. like 14 I have to give it a try. thanks

edit: In the past the memory would not go over 2000


All you gotta do bro is drop the ram divider down. In the bios under dram speed, just select one lower, and your speed will increase back up once you reach ~300 on the bus! If the overall speed is lower than what you are currently, thats ok, then you can try to tighten up your dram timings! Take some benches before and after and I'll bet you increase with a little less speed and lower latency on the ram









I have had mine all the way up to 340ish ;0 You just gotta play with the different multipliers/dividers. Mine right now is 308x14, same speed as you but much faster NB


----------



## Tweeky

Thanks I will see if I can work up to 340


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Thanks I will see if I can work up to 340


lol 340 is to high for 24/7, shoot for 290-300 bud, don't wanna ream your board out to fast now


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


What would you sugggest for further over clocking?
Computer is at idle, running prime cpu temp. goes up to 56 C
I prefer not to over volt


Isn't the HT link a little high?

And I run 320x12.5 with 3.2GHz NB. The NB speed makes faster.


----------



## Ceadderman

Other than the NB temp issue this Board is wicked cool. And since the NB temp is fixable ... ba dum dum!









Actually it's really solid but being a new platform it has its issues as one would expect.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Every time I see this thread on the front page I cringe with jealousy. Hoping to get the Formula at some point - is it totally awesome?


----------



## xerox24

my system is stable with voltage auto and multi x19 = 3800mhz , ram 1333 htlink 2200, nb 2400 , llc enabled.

however if I put the multi in x20 = 4000 is not stable.

bios 905.

any idea ????

where the fsb and de pci-express clock ????


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xerox24*


my system is stable with voltage auto and multi x19 = 3800mhz , ram 1333 htlink 2200, nb 2400 , llc enabled.

however if I put the multi in x20 = 4000 is not stable.

bios 905.

any idea ????

where the fsb and de pci-express clock ????


What is the mobo putting your vcore at with those numbers?


----------



## xerox24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


What is the mobo putting your vcore at with those numbers?


I was advised to put the automatic voltage multiplier and up , with llc enabled

but I've noticed that I not get the fsb and pci-e clock ,why?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xerox24*


I was advised to put the automatic voltage multiplier and up , with llc enabled

but I've noticed that I not get the fsb and pci-e clock ,why?


One thing at a time, auto is fine, I use it myself, what is your vcore when set to auto @ 3.8-4.0


----------



## ny_driver

I told you you might not get 4GHz with vcore on auto. You may need a little bit more vcore.


----------



## xerox24

I think that gives me the same voltage to 3800 or 4000

I just put it in "offset" and put the vcore +0.1 gives 1.36 so give 1.46? I'm trying to give prime and I ranges from 1.40v to 1.45v.
core temperatures = 47,8Âºc
cpu in pc probe 2 = 63Âºc (he ignores?)


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerox24* 
I think that gives me the same voltage to 3800 or 4000

I just put it in "offset" and put the vcore +0.1 gives 1.36 so give 1.46? I'm trying to give prime and I ranges from 1.40v to 1.45v.
core temperatures = 47,8Âºc
cpu in pc probe 2 = 63Âºc (he ignores?)

What do you have set to auto and what do you have set to manual

Did you disable pci spectrum and the one above it in the bios

Isnt 63c kind of pushing the heat on that cpu?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerox24* 
I think that gives me the same voltage to 3800 or 4000

I just put it in "offset" and put the vcore +0.1 gives 1.36 so give 1.46? I'm trying to give prime and I ranges from 1.40v to 1.45v.
core temperatures = 47,8Âºc
cpu in pc probe 2 = 63Âºc (he ignores?)

Thats too much for 4GHz. I needed 1.38V (load) with LLC - auto. That is + 0.006250V (OFFSET).
Dont use AUTO for CPU/NB Voltage. Sets the voltage way too high. Just heats up your CPU.
Use OFFSET for CPU/NB... +0.1500V, that will be 1.30V. Its enough for 3000-3200mhz (CPU/NB clock). CPU/NB LLC - auto.
You have 1090 n0t 1055. You dont need that crazy voltages for 4Ghz.

Check out the pic. CPU @ 4.043GHz

ENABLE CnQ (works with 905 BIOS and "CPU & NB VOLTAGE MODE" set OFFSET)


----------



## xerox24

to see if I understood well.

memory 1333
htlink 2200
nb frecuency 2400

multi=20
fsb = 200
pci-e = 100
cpu-nb = offset = +0.1500v
cpu-nb - llc = auto
cpu llc = auto
voltage vcore= auto offset = + 0.006250V
ddr voltage = 1.65

1.40V - 1.45v is much from 4000?
Is this right?

if not right, or as evidence that change?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerox24* 
to see if I understood well.

memory 1333
htlink 2200
nb frecuency 2400

multi=20
fsb = 200
pci-e = 100
cpu-nb = offset = +0.1500v
cpu-nb - llc = auto
cpu llc = auto
voltage vcore= auto offset = + 0.006250V
ddr voltage = 1.65

1.40V - 1.45v is much from 4000?
Is this right?

if not right, or as evidence that change?

multi...17
fsb......235

nb freq.....3000-3100
HT link......2100-2200


----------



## xerox24

wow nb freq 3000?? nb voltage = auto ???

my nb running hot , in 3000 did not raise the temperature of nb??

in prime is over 55Âºc but in the bad company 2 arrives at 60Âºc.

anyway to get home proves what I say and I tell you.

thanks


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerox24* 
wow nb freq 3000?? nb voltage = auto ???

my nb running hot , in 3000 did not raise the temperature of nb??

in prime is over 55Âºc but in the bad company 2 arrives at 60Âºc.

anyway to get home proves what I say and I tell you.

thanks









bfbc2 will heat the crap out of our nb


----------



## IOSEFINI

Thats cpu/nb freq, has nothing to do with your NB temp


----------



## xerox24

I have a question,I thought??

to have more nb Frequency,gives no more nb voltage???and it gives no more heat????

thanks for the help


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
Thats too much for 4GHz. I needed 1.38V (load) with LLC - auto. That is + 0.006250V (OFFSET).
Dont use AUTO for CPU/NB Voltage. Sets the voltage way too high. Just heats up your CPU.
Use OFFSET for CPU/NB... +0.1500V, that will be 1.30V. Its enough for 3000-3200mhz (CPU/NB clock). CPU/NB LLC - auto.
You have 1090 n0t 1055. You dont need that crazy voltages for 4Ghz.

Check out the pic. CPU @ 4.043GHz

ENABLE CnQ (works with 905 BIOS and "CPU & NB VOLTAGE MODE" set OFFSET)

I wonder why I need so much CPU/NB voltage? It is set to 3.2GHz, but still......I tried yesterday with it set manually to 1.45v and got the usual freeze up I get when I try lowering it from "auto"s 1.51-1.54v.









My CPU/NB seems to need more voltage than anyone I've talked to.


----------



## IOSEFINI

NB freq. is in fact CPU/NB freq. Thats the memory controller and is inside your CPU. Dont touch NB voltage . leave it AUTO. (maybe later if is unstable)


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I wonder why I need so much CPU/NB voltage? It is set to 3.2GHz, but still......I tried yesterday with it set manually to 1.45v and got the usual freeze up I get when I try lowering it from "auto"s 1.51-1.54v.









My CPU/NB seems to need more voltage than anyone I've talked to.

Your CPU is 1055 , mine 1090, so its a different cookie.
Most of the 1055 owners are saying that is the same cpu but locked multi, could be true, but not in my opinion. Or maybe I have a golden chip , who knows.
So, that could be a reson that you need that high voltages.
If I set it auto, the mobo will give 1.50+ for my CPU/NB too.(needed1.30V)
If I set AUTO for Vcore the mobo gives 1.375V for my CPU.( needed 1.33v)

Both cases LLC is AUTO


----------



## ny_driver

I have all my voltages on "auto" @ 4GHz (320x12.5) CPU-1.45v, CPU/NB-1.52v, NB and SB 1.12v, HT 1.22v.

Do you think the high NB/voltage combined with mildly overclocked high voltage memory caused my stick to die?

It worked fine until I put it in my new replacement motherboard and then 1 stick was DEAD. Wouldn't post at all with the DEAD stick in there by itself and with both it only showed 1.

Or maybe here is an idea...it's the fact that I have high voltage memory(1.8v) that is causing the CPU/NB to use so much voltage.

That is definitely the answer dudes!









If I lower my memory divider...the DDR voltage goes down and so does the CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## IOSEFINI

ny driver. Here is a pic. Take a look.

NB freq. .........................3100MHz+
CPU/NB voltage.................1.32V
memory freq. & voltage.......1940MHz & 1.85V


----------



## ny_driver

hmmm.....yeah I saw that. I tried my theory out and it didn't change anything.







Have to do some more testing I guess. It's not that the chip is unstable...... when I lower the cpu/nb the screen freezes if I try to run IBT or prime.

I guess every chip is different. You hear it all the time and here is a classic example. Can't be the board because it's the same on the 2 Crosshair IVs I've had.

What would you say is getting stressed by the cpu/nb @ 1.53v? What exactly am I overvolting? Is it damaging my CPU do you think?


----------



## navit

Well guys I got my 120x12mm 1600rpm fan today to mount behind the mobo.
My k62 has a large cutout for the cpu back plate so I mounted it just to the right and down about an inch with some double sided velcro and fired that mother up








Results have been pleasing so far. First you cant hear it all and with my side panel fans running the cpu and nb stayed quite chilly- cpu/27c- nb/32c considering it cant pull any cool air in I like it







.
On to phase 2.
Now I wanted to heat her up a bit so I put my side panel without the fans on it and fired up a little bfbc2, so now I have no fans blowing directly on the nb, was very pleased with load temp- cpu/36- nb/42, not to bad I think








Then I wanted to see what it would idle at. So right now I am at cpu/30c- nb/37, thats almost the same idle temps I got with the 2 140mm fans blowing








Just wanted to share








Edit - pic added


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. I'm in the process of Sleeving my system. And since I have the MoBo out I'm going to file down the NB standoffs. I swapped them but don't feel comfortable with the length swapping locations. So I'll be filing them down to reasonably close tolerance of the SB standoffs. Just about out of Shin-Etsu though so I'm going to break open the tube of Ceramique for the heatsinks. Shouldn't make any difference in temps substituting one for the other.

Once I get my system sleeved, I'll report back with the results.









~Ceadder


----------



## navit

That sounds like alot of work you have going on there, I am sure it will be worth it in the end









Good luck


----------



## ny_driver

I use these bad boys to cool off my NB/CPU socket/Memory/SB....and they blow a nice breeze down the back of the board too.

Idle now: NB-36c SB-30c







CPU/GPU/GPU are 24/25/26c on water.









EDIT: oops forgot the picture

One from an old xclio PSU and 1 from a crappy HS.


----------



## Zhany

Hi everone, I was wondering if anyone could test something for me that is using the onboard sound with the Asus Crosshair IV formula board. With a headset with the mic plugged into the front panel connector and the audio also plugged into the front panel audio connector go to the creative volume panel and turn the font mic on to full with +30db boost and then unmute the front mic option under playback and try to turn it up all the way. As well as the big volume knob in the control panel to 100%

Is there any interference or anything unusual that happens?

The reason I ask is im trying to determine if its just the drivers or the board itself that causes interference when I am using those settings.


----------



## xerox24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


ny driver. Here is a pic. Take a look.

NB freq. .........................3100MHz+
CPU/NB voltage.................1.32V
memory freq. & voltage.......1940MHz & 1.85V


tested in several ways and nothing.
them to maintain backward stable at 3800 - 1.40v max
from 4000 need 1.45v 
problem temperature cpu is hot and cores cold , (it ignores).
to more than 2800 mhz nb frecuency the pc will not boot.

I have:
200x19
voltages auto 
ram 1333
htlink 2200 
nb frecuency 2400

I have problem de temperature with nb and cpu ( no cores ).

see the video












not to prove


----------



## wermad

my nb temps dropped as soon as i got those fermis under water







, cant wait to get the asus block


----------



## Ceadderman

You gotta sleeve your setup, Driver. That would look baddass sleeved.









But I would use some LED fans to replace those funky black ones.









Getting there. 2 I/O cables(4 actually) down 4 to go.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I use these bad boys to cool off my NB/CPU socket/Memory/SB....and they blow a nice breeze down the back of the board too.

Idle now: NB-36c SB-30c







CPU/GPU/GPU are 24/25/26c on water.









EDIT: oops forgot the picture

One from an old xclio PSU and 1 from a crappy HS.


----------



## ny_driver

What do you mean....the fans already match my sleeving and everything.









EDIT: NB/SB 38/32c playing GRID.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Yeah but give it some New York style bro.









Right now I'm taking a break and playing GTA IV. Love the bright lights of the Big City.









Glad I have my 360 to keep me company.









Standoffs have been filed to roughly the same height as the SB standoffs. Then I swapped them. That should lower my chip temps.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
What do you mean....the fans already match my sleeving and everything.









EDIT: NB/SB 38/32c playing GRID.


----------



## ny_driver

How many people do you know that have their PC screwed to the ceiling......that's NY Style!







Can you believe I only got +1 rep for building my system on the ceiling and buying a brand new freezer just to drill holes in to cool my radiator. I thought I'd get some style points for that, but no one seems to be impressed unless it's all uniform in a case and looks like everyone elses.







what is this world coming to?

Everyones brains are trapped inside a little box it seems. If your computer is such an important and vital part of life, why should it be confined to such a small case.

That's kind of like putting your sofa and tv in the bathroom, F-it throw the kitchen sink, stove and refrigerator in there too.

Yeahhhh....sometimes I see things differently than most.

Sleeving does look nice, but seems like a ton of work for little gain.

Tell me....do you shorten your psu cables so they are like cut to length for the current build, sleeve it, and replace all the connectors? Or do you just sleeve it, replace the connectors, and hide the slack?

Thanks for the brief tutorial you are about to give me









EDIT: 33/28c idle today with no a/c. Sweeeet.


----------



## Tweeky

does it run cooler putting it on the ceiling
seen it allows the heat to fall off ?


----------



## Ceadderman

True true. I don't know anyone that put their system on the ceiling. Though one could make the argument that you needed the Freezer because the system is up where the heat is.









I grew up in a house that had rooms in the Attic level. It gets freakin hot up there. Not saying that yours is but perceptions could be skewed that direction.









The only slack I'm messing with is the slack that came out of the PSU. That's going back into the PSU. Everything else is getting sleeved. Not messing with the pins unless I absolutely have to. Stripped two of them on the 8 pin connector. Had to raid one pin off a fudged PCI lead the other one I had to perform some fine-work maintenance to recover it. The other stripped connector got mangled or I would have used it as well. So nope no replacement pins. About the only other trouble I ran into was pins not reseating themselves all the way. But that was due to the shrink tubing riding up too far on the connectors. Once I replaced the offenders, they went in all the way.









Granted most of my work won't be seen by the average joe, but we definitely ain't average.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
How many people do you know that have their PC screwed to the ceiling......that's NY Style!







Can you believe I only got +1 rep for building my system on the ceiling and buying a brand new freezer just to drill holes in to cool my radiator. I thought I'd get some style points for that, but no one seems to be impressed unless it's all uniform in a case and looks like everyone elses.







what is this world coming to?

Everyones brains are trapped inside a little box it seems. If your computer is such an important and vital part of life, why should it be confined to such a small case.

That's kind of like putting your sofa and tv in the bathroom, F-it throw the kitchen sink, stove and refrigerator in there too.

Yeahhhh....sometimes I see things differently than most.

Sleeving does look nice, but seems like a ton of work for little gain.

Tell me....do you shorten your psu cables so they are like cut to length for the current build, sleeve it, and replace all the connectors? Or do you just sleeve it, replace the connectors, and hide the slack?

Thanks for the brief tutorial you are about to give me









EDIT: 33/28c idle today with no a/c. Sweeeet.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
does it run cooler putting it on the ceiling
seen it allows the heat to fall off ?

Dude.....heat rises.









But it's on the ceiling now NB/SB/MB @ 37/32/29c...the a/c has not been turned on today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
True true. I don't know anyone that put their system on the ceiling. Though one could make the argument that you needed the Freezer because the system is up where the heat is.









I grew up in a house that had rooms in the Attic level. It gets freakin hot up there. Not saying that yours is but perceptions could be skewed that direction.









The only slack I'm messing with is the slack that came out of the PSU. That's going back into the PSU. Everything else is getting sleeved. Not messing with the pins unless I absolutely have to. Stripped two of them on the 8 pin connector. Had to raid one pin off a fudged PCI lead the other one I had to perform some fine-work maintenance to recover it. The other stripped connector got mangled or I would have used it as well. So nope no replacement pins. About the only other trouble I ran into was pins not reseating themselves all the way. But that was due to the shrink tubing riding up too far on the connectors. Once I replaced the offenders, they went in all the way.









Granted most of my work won't be seen by the average joe, but we definitely ain't average.







lol

~Ceadder









Then I would argue that I got the freezer first.....I had to put it upside down or lose the freezer. When the freezer has had a chance to cool down good (first thing in the morning) I get a lot of condensation on my blocks....one morning the condensation seeped into the cpu socket and shorted out almost half the pins of the cpu. I discovered this when I came back and the system was frozen up. I dried everything out for a couple hours and it all worked just the same as before.

So you don't remove the pins, just the connectors....how do you do the sata power cables? They must come apart too.


----------



## Tweeky

put the hole unit upside down in the freezer then you won’t have to worry about the condensations running off to who knows were


----------



## ny_driver

It's upside down above it's freezer. See my profile picture.


----------



## Ceadderman

They do. If you look at each connector facing the back of them you'll see a seam that is more noticeable on one side than the other.

Take a micro flat tip screwdriver insert it along the seam and gently pull the handle outward allowing the tip access to the housing. And push until it comes away. Viola you now have access to the cables.









I just learned it not even 2 minutes ago. I had pretty much decided I wasn't going to do mine since Corsair has a reasonable looking setup but now I'm going to heat shrink over some of the connector spots and customize them to my system.







Heheheh

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
So you don't remove the pins, just the connectors....how do you do the sata power cables? They must come apart too.


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone know what voltages the mobo gives out to the powerled and the hdd led?
can't find my multimeter


----------



## robert_dk3

Guys im having ALOT of trouble deciding on a case...
Help be choose between Fractal Design Define R2 and CM 690 II Advanced








Also, i will be putting four extra fans in what ever case i get
if you would like to recommend another case feel free to do so


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Guys im having ALOT of trouble deciding on a case...
Help be choose between Fractal Design Define R2 and CM 690 II Advanced








Also, i will be putting four extra fans in what ever case i get
if you would like to recommend another case feel free to do so










k62 or haf
Does this really belong here?


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


k62 or haf
Does this really belong here?


Well.... i never really though about were it belongs, its for a CH IV and the guys who visit this thread are usualy very helpful.
i dont like lian li dog bone windows and HAF is a big no no


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Well.... i never really though about were it belongs, its for a CH IV and the guys who visit this thread are usualy very helpful.
i dont like lian li dog bone windows and HAF is a big no no


People are very helpful here but there is a whole section for cases where you would get much more help than this one. Now if you want to talk about the ch4 then your in the right place
for case help try here:http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


does anyone know what voltages the mobo gives out to the powerled and the hdd led?
can't find my multimeter










I think I read somewhere that it's 3v.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=...ba07cc1e57261b


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I think I read somewhere that it's 3v.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=...ba07cc1e57261b


3v? hmm so i could just make a led directly to it without any resistors








cool









btw i'm trying to get 4.1Ghz stable and i set the NB/CPU and the NB and HT voltages to auto....
CPU/NB now has 1.52v
NB 1.11v
HT 1.21v

i think i read somewhere that the cpu/nb shouldn't be over 1.3v...is this right?


----------



## ny_driver

I didn't read that, but the numbers do become red above ~1.32 right? Anyways I am running mine @ the same settings you just mentioned w/ NB @ 3200MHz.

I was a little concerned about the CPU/NB myself so I asked ASUS>tech support>OC department about it and they said it's fine. I've tried lowering it to 1.45 and 1.46v and had the system freeze every time when I try to stress it.

Raising the NB frequency and CPU/NB voltage stresses the IMC and indirectly the memory, a higher CPU/NB frequency increases the access speed of the memory read, write and copy and lowers the memory latency. Because of the increase in speed on the memory bus it can raise the temps of the CPU by a couple of degrees even without raising the core voltage of the CPU.(so I was told)


----------



## Psycho666

wel..in that case i might go for 4.2Ghz lol








temps are still safe o i think i'll give it a try


----------



## FlanK3r

any news about *Extreme* version?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
wel..in that case i might go for 4.2Ghz lol








temps are still safe o i think i'll give it a try









300x14 will give you 4.2, but you will likely need 1.55v+, and you could probably run 4.0GHz(320x12.5) on "auto"/1.45v with LLC enabled like I am with 3200NB and 1707mem.







it's the best all around setup so far for me. I gain nothing by OCing to 4.2GHz.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
300x14 will give you 4.2, but you will likely need 1.55v+, and you could probably run 4.0GHz(320x12.5) on "auto"/1.45v with LLC enabled like I am with 3200NB and 1707mem.







it's the best all around setup so far for me. I gain nothing by OCing to 4.2GHz.









i'm just trying to get as high as possible so i can get maximum PPD with [email protected]


----------



## ny_driver

.....doesn't the speed of the NB and memory directly affect how much work the CPU can do in a period of time? It doesn't do it all by itself does it?

What I'm saying is maybe raising those will have enough impact so that you could run the CPU at 4GHz with a decent/safer voltage and still get the same output. Not sure though, just an idea.

What are your settings for 4.1? FSB/multi/DDR3/NB/HT?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
.....doesn't the speed of the NB and memory directly affect how much work the CPU can do in a period of time? It doesn't do it all by itself does it?

What I'm saying is maybe raising those will have enough impact so that you could run the CPU at 4GHz with a decent/safer voltage and still get the same output. Not sure though, just an idea.

What are your settings for 4.1? FSB/multi/DDR3/NB/HT?

setting for 4.2Ghz at the moment are:
300 x 14 @ 1.53v
HT @ 2400 @ 1.2v (auto)
NB @ 3000 @ 1.2v (auto)
PU/NB @ 1.52v (auto)
DDR3 @ 1600Mhz @ 1.65v (stock)


----------



## ny_driver

LLC enabled right? I doubt it will be prime stable @ 1.53v. I ran 302x14 with 1.55v for awhile(see sig). I'm sure I could have run higher NB, but I didn't know then.


----------



## damninhell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
any news about *Extreme* version?

i ask the same thing awhile ago ,but no one answers


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damninhell* 
i ask the same thing awhile ago ,but no one answers

that's because no one knows


----------



## Ceadderman

Which HAF is a big nono?

Since there will be four of them If it's size constraints then go with the 922.

If it's a visual issue you can mod it. Nothing beats a HAF for airflow unless it's a $600 case.

If it's price you can look at newegg for their "Open Box" price.

I have the CH IV in a 932.

They got a new Red Version of the 922 coming out that is similar in shade to the Elite 360 Red.

Don't mind me, just trying to figure out what the "Big Nono" is. Especially since you opened the door for other cases without qualifications.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *robert_dk3* 
Well.... i never really though about were it belongs, its for a CH IV and the guys who visit this thread are usualy very helpful.
i dont like lian li dog bone windows and HAF is a big no no


----------



## Rakivic

I jsut got my new crosshair IV formula what is that yellowish film that is on the southbridge? and can I replace it with say SEKISUI thermal film?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rakivic* 
I jsut got my new crosshair IV formula what is that yellowish film that is on the southbridge? and can I replace it with say SEKISUI thermal film?

its a sheet to protect the parts from something i cant remember

peel it off slowly and center it since they do a bad job


----------



## Shadowtroop

hey guys, im just wondering what you guys think about the onboard sound. im thinking of getting a sound card but maybe i already have decent audio onboard


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


hey guys, im just wondering what you guys think about the onboard sound. im thinking of getting a sound card but maybe i already have decent audio onboard


you can get something better

im no audiophile so i have no clue what the difference between them is
it sounds good enough for me


----------



## Ceadderman

It's Creatives HiFi Audio. Personally you would be wasting money to get anything in the $125 and under range as it's just as good if not better.

If you already had a high dollar Soundcard then I would use that but if not then save your dough and see if you can live with it. Cause it really is a nice feature and why the MoBo is so expensive imho. I listen to everything but Country music and the Soundblaster on this MoBo sounds very nice. And the HD audio doesn't skip a beat when I'm gaming either.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


hey guys, im just wondering what you guys think about the onboard sound. im thinking of getting a sound card but maybe i already have decent audio onboard


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Which HAF is a big nono?

~Ceadder










Hey Ceadder, Im just not a fan of the HAF series and dont really have the tools to mod size is not really an issue since i big one big ass desk
My ideal case would be the lian li pc-x900 but the price tag is a tad high.


----------



## Ceadderman

All good. To be honest I didn't like it when I saw it on Newegg before my bro got his. I was more interested in the Cosmos Pure Black. But then I saw his up close and had to have one. It's got a face only a mother could love.







lol

But man once I got mine and started doing the little things to it, I'm glad I did. The airflow in the Cosmos just doesn't hold up to the airflow of the 932.









Cool thing is you really don't need a lot of tools to mod this thing either. The only specialty tool I used on mine was the soldering iron. Changed the blue LEDs' out for low intensity red. Everything else has been pretty standard fare.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Hey Ceadder, Im just not a fan of the HAF series and dont really have the tools to mod size is not really an issue since i big one big ass desk
My ideal case would be the lian li pc-x900 but the price tag is a tad high.


----------



## mavihs

isn't this the CIVF thread, then why is it turning into a Case buy thread! :|


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
isn't this the CIVF thread, then why is it turning into a Case buy thread! :|

qft









to get back on topic:
thanks to the fan on the back of the mobo my NB now stresses at 46c and my SB at 49c...while the mobo stresses at 43c








so...my NB runs cooler then my sb lol
might need to try some different techniques to cool it all even better


----------



## ny_driver

It must not be making very good contact, because the factory heatsink/heatpipe works very good if you are blowing air on it.

My NB/SB are idling 37/33c(27c ambient) no air conditioner. They only go up a couple degrees under load.

edit: 40/36c running prime.


----------



## jkoljo

I have been overclocking my CPU and monitoring the temps closely, the CPU stays under 55 C, but NB is around 68-70 C in stress! I have all other voltages than CPU voltage on auto. The case has good airflow. Is the NB temp too high?


----------



## xerox24

to see what you think
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/8193/bios1u.jpg
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/479/bios2.jpg
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/7227/pcenstress.jpg

I think it's stable , it now fails more prime time to see what happens.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
qft









to get back on topic:
thanks to the fan on the back of the mobo my NB now stresses at 46c and my SB at 49c...while the mobo stresses at 43c








so...my NB runs cooler then my sb lol
might need to try some different techniques to cool it all even better









My sb still runs cooler but know only bt 1-2c, the fan trick however did wonders for my cpu load







stays around mid 30's or lower on load.
Now I need to mod that side panel so as to get plenty of air to it


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
It must not be making very good contact, because the factory heatsink/heatpipe works very good if you are blowing air on it.

My NB/SB are idling 37/33c(27c ambient) no air conditioner. They only go up a couple degrees under load.

edit: 40/36c running prime.

yeah i thought that as well...when reseating it all i removed the yellow "tape" and just put some MX-3 on it...think i'll have to file the spacers a bit then...or add some thermaltape








what would give me better temps?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
yeah i thought that as well...when reseating it all i removed the yellow "tape" and just put some MX-3 on it...think i'll have to file the spacers a bit then...or add some thermaltape








what would give me better temps?









I don't know, but if you're in there may as well file the standoffs down. Then put the MX-3 on and see if it makes better contact. The thermal tape is probably thicker than the thermal compound.

I just stuck mine right back in place with the factory thermal tape after seeing it had been making good contact.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just got my CHIV delivered about 2 hours ago, all installed and everything. This motherboard is insanely awesome!

Here's the backstory leading up to me acquiring the CHIV, if you're interested in knowing...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...90fx-gd70.html

The highest idle temp Everest is reporting, is the NB @ 42c. CPUID HWMonitor says the TMPIN2 temp is 128c, so I'm guessing there's a bug when using that app with this motherboard?


----------



## navit

Use probeII to see temps with the ch4


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Use probeII to see temps with the ch4









Who makes it and where can I download an "official" version? I did a google search and see nothing but third-party providers. I want to make sure I'm getting it from the official place, and that it's the latest version.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Who makes it and where can I download an "official" version? I did a google search and see nothing but third-party providers. I want to make sure I'm getting it from the official place, and that it's the latest version.

From your mobo cd.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
From your mobo cd.

Crap. Didn't see all the tabs along the top of the CD browser window, specifically "Utilities".

I have BIOS 0801, is 0905 worth flashing to or are there no significant changes made in that version?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Crap. Didn't see all the tabs along the top of the CD browser window, specifically "Utilities".

I have BIOS 0801, is 0905 worth flashing to or are there no significant changes made in that version?

Since the board is new, it's a good idea to get the latest bios.

It could help in your OC abililties.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Since the board is new, it's a good idea to get the latest bios.

It could help in your OC abililties.

Ok, I'll get on that later tonight.

I noticed in the windows device manager that I have an uninstalled device, labeled "1394 Net Adapter #3". I installed all the drivers from the disc and apparently none of them covered that. Anyone else have that issue with this board? I did a google search with that device name + this board and didn't come up with anything relevant.


----------



## navit

No sorry,


----------



## PyreSpirit

Hey guys, just got my Asus Crosshair IV mobo. I turn it on and 20 mins in bios says NB temp is ~55-59c / room temp ~26-30c. I took off the heatsink and only covered the core of the processor (what appears to be a black rectangle) with new thermal paste. Also shaved some of the stands down so they all match. Temps didn't really change, NB still hits 55c.

Just got off SC2 and it's hitting 65c in PC Probe. Should I take it off again and throw thermal paste all over it (covering some of the silicon chip)? Or have any other advice?

Also called Asus tech support, just got a "uhh uhhh..." it was a very awkward conversation. I was pretty much giving the advice.. He said if I'm able put back on the heatsink compared to factory, it "shouldn't void warranty".


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I noticed in the windows device manager that I have an uninstalled device, labeled "*1394 Net Adapter #3*". I installed all the drivers from the disc and apparently none of them covered that. Anyone else have that issue with this board? I did a google search with that device name + this board and didn't come up with anything relevant.

Is that the firewire thing maybe? did you install the usb/firewire PCI extra that came with the board? if i recall the manual said it was a usb/firewire but the item is actually a usb/e-sata in my box...


----------



## Phobos223

1394 net adapter is definitely the firewire. You could also try to have windows find a sutable driver for it. Windows 7 for sure will knock it out but not sure about XP


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PyreSpirit* 
Just got off SC2 and it's hitting 65c in PC Probe. Should I take it off again and throw thermal paste all over it (covering some of the silicon chip)? Or have any other advice?

What kind of TIM did you use? Perhaps it needs some cure time, I use Gelid Extreme which has no cure time unlike AS5. Too much TIM can be as bad as not enough, and depending on the type you may not want to have it flow over onto the circuit board. Try a good clean-up and reseating of heatsink, perhaps verify contact with a mock fit before putting rig back together.

How are your other temps? (SB/CPU/MB)
Are you using Probe II to monitor temps?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Is that the firewire thing maybe? did you install the usb/firewire PCI extra that came with the board? if i recall the manual said it was a usb/firewire but the item is actually a usb/e-sata in my box...


No, I didn't install that add-on deal that mounts in the PCI slot. All I really used out of the board's box was two sata cables and the i/o panel.

I did try finding a driver with the driver wizard, even told it to check online. Didn't find anything. I don't use firewire so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Ceadderman

Agreed. But sometimes it's not as simple as that. The gent asked a question regarding Cabinets because he wants a good one to house his CHIV MoBo. So it was topic related if only to figure out a solid Cabinet that has good airflow to keep the temps down.

My apologies if I gave it too much time but it was on topic. Just as if it's on topic if one were to ask which Aftermarket Cooler is used more with this MoBo.

Of course then you have the gents that use their Domicile as their Cabinet and Kitchen Appliance as their aftermarket cooler.









I'll try not to let this influence future input on my part.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mavihs*


isn't this the CIVF thread, then why is it turning into a Case buy thread! :|


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

What is the desired temp range for that NB? Out of the box mine was around 38c, it's now sitting at 43c after several hours of idling.

This is a revision 2 board, so I'm assuming they fixed the standoff/heatsink issue with the nb otherwise my temp would probably be quite a bit higher.


----------



## PyreSpirit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


What kind of TIM did you use? Perhaps it needs some cure time, I use Gelid Extreme which has no cure time unlike AS5. Too much TIM can be as bad as not enough, and depending on the type you may not want to have it flow over onto the circuit board. Try a good clean-up and reseating of heatsink, perhaps verify contact with a mock fit before putting rig back together.

How are your other temps? (SB/CPU/MB)
Are you using Probe II to monitor temps?


Using probe II, playing SC2. SB 54C / CPU 47C / NB 65C. OCZ freeze, used less than a drop of water


----------



## off1ine

@JohnnyDotExe - I think you're fine

@PyreSpirit - I'm not familiar with OczFreeze, but I don't think it has a cure time. Those temps seem a tad high, I'd redo the heatsink. Case airflow could also be a factor. You could also place a fan blowing on heatsink to dissipate heat better, I use a ram fan over NB to assist.
Probe II is likely going to blast you with an alarm when your SB hits 55, tho I'm not sure the exact temp threshold as per AMD. I know mine used to hit that, the alarm freaked me out first time I got it lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't believe that it's a Revision fix. I have Version 1 Revision 02(I believe yours would be similar) and still have NB issues. I noticed that my NB standoffs were taller in stature than my SB standoffs.

So while I have my system down for Sleeving, I took the time to file them down to approximately the same height as the SB units and then swapped the NB for the SB ones. Then I cleaned off the Shin-Etsu that I had applied and applied some AS Ceramique to both chips. I'll have to wait before I get everything back up and running for a system report, so unfortunately that's where I am at.

But I doubt that Version 1 Revision 2 means much in the grand scheme of NB temps.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


What is the desired temp range for that NB? Out of the box mine was around 38c, it's now sitting at 43c after several hours of idling.

This is a revision 2 board, so I'm assuming they fixed the standoff/heatsink issue with the nb otherwise my temp would probably be quite a bit higher.


----------



## PyreSpirit

Hhahah it gave me an alarm, I thought it was SC2 and it was giving me the alarm like every 10 seconds. Yeah SB hit 57C and NB 67C, imma order mroe thermal paste, if that doesn't work i may get rid of the board or go water cooling


----------



## wermad

could your fermi be heating up your nb? those gtx 480 are helluva hot! try a fan pointed @ the nb to see if temps go down.


----------



## godofdeath

my sb temperature is a bit weird

nb is 46
sb is 44
idle ambient 27ish maybe, dont have the thermometer near me to tell

my sb was always around 5 degrees cooler?

currently with like no overclock
unlocked quad
16x multi instead of 15.5
1600mhz on ram


----------



## wermad

you still running sli?


----------



## Ceadderman

This. Those 1.5 Gig cards are insane elements in the oven. It would be kind of like taking your oven and preheating it to 450F to cook a Pizza that requires 400F and not changing the baking time to reflect the difference in temps.

Of course the NB got to over 60c. My 5770 runs nowhere near as hot as a GTX 480. But I still have to increase the fan speed to meet the increase in temps when I run at max value playing my games. Otherwise my NB jumps up to mid 50s' in no time flat.









It's not the MoBo in this instance that is the problem imho. You'd get similar issues if you ran most any other Board. NB is still an issue, but it's being exacerbated by a known flame thrower of a GPU in this case.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


could your fermi be heating up your nb? those gtx 480 are helluva hot! try a fan pointed @ the nb to see if temps go down.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


you still running sli?


nope deleted the sli patch
sold the bottom gts250

maybe that card sucked up the air lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


nope deleted the sli patch
sold the bottom gts250

maybe that card sucked up the air lol


damn, I have mine working nicely, its a shame it caused those issues for you. I would imagine the previous gtx2xx series would be compatible w/ the the hack and work more stable than the new gtx4xx series. You still keeping an open mind about going sli btw?


----------



## ny_driver

So would you say running dual 4890s would increase the load on the NB, and thus cause it to need more voltage to the CPU/NB?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


damn, I have mine working nicely, its a shame it caused those issues for you. I would imagine the previous gtx2xx series would be compatible w/ the the hack and work more stable than the new gtx4xx series. You still keeping an open mind about going sli btw?


im gonna get a 460 most likely unless i can get a cheap unlockable 465

maybe in the future i will go sli again

but since i run 1280x1024 i dont really need it lol


----------



## hata28

I ordered this beast ASUS GTX460 1 GB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/1GD5 - Overclocking Edition

Should work well with this mobo! Hope Amazon will ship sooner!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hata28*


I ordered this beast ASUS GTX460 1 GB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/1GD5 - Overclocking Edition

Should work well with this mobo! Hope Amazon will ship sooner!


Personally, at that price I would have went with the Sapphire 5830...and I did.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Personally, at that price I would have went with the Sapphire 5830...and I did.










you would have been better off overclocking a 5770 to the 5830 speeds

a 460 is awesome especially if you run [email protected]


----------



## Kepi

ok so im building a custom WC Loop but only place ive seen with the EK block for the CHIV is Frozencpu and i havent been able to find it on any other site for some reason. I really would like to order everything off one site but really frozen have some higher prices on some of the other stuff i have on my list.

Can anyone point me towards other sites carrying a large array of WC Parts and also carrying the EK full board waterblock for the CH IV?


----------



## hata28

Check this out , this beast can easily beat 5850, not talking about 5830!

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=577&Itemid=72


----------



## hata28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


ok so im building a custom WC Loop but only place ive seen with the EK block for the CHIV is Frozencpu and i havent been able to find it on any other site for some reason. I really would like to order everything off one site but really frozen have some higher prices on some of the other stuff i have on my list.

Can anyone point me towards other sites carrying a large array of WC Parts and also carrying the EK full board waterblock for the CH IV?


I heard this site is carry it soon!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ain_page=index


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


ok so im building a custom WC Loop but only place ive seen with the EK block for the CHIV is Frozencpu and i havent been able to find it on any other site for some reason. I really would like to order everything off one site but really frozen have some higher prices on some of the other stuff i have on my list.

Can anyone point me towards other sites carrying a large array of WC Parts and also carrying the EK full board waterblock for the CH IV?


you can contact ek for it


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kepi*


ok so im building a custom WC Loop but only place ive seen with the EK block for the CHIV is Frozencpu and i havent been able to find it on any other site for some reason. I really would like to order everything off one site but really frozen have some higher prices on some of the other stuff i have on my list.

Can anyone point me towards other sites carrying a large array of WC Parts and also carrying the EK full board waterblock for the CH IV?


Im in the same boat as you Kepi, I emailed frozencpu a week ago, and they said about 2 weeks. Which is pretty typical econo shipping from Slovenia, EK's location. So I suspect they'll receive their shipment this week or next.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you can contact ek for it


You can order from ek, but shipping is outrageous for a speedier service and the econo will take 2 weeks (I have purchased directly from them multiple times in the past







). Might as well wait for frozen as this product is in demand and they are pending shipment soon.


----------



## lightsout

So I finally got this bad boy mobo. Got the 1055t at 3.8ghz right now. Did 10 linx runs while running prime. Seen the cpu hit 57 which was kinda scary. The NB got up to 49. I think Asus probe shows the NB temp a couple ticks cooler then what the bios says.

Not sure which one is correct. Either way how are those temps? Ambient is probably 70f.

My idle temps right now are 40 for the NB and 32 for the cpu according to asus probe.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


So I finally got this bad boy mobo. Got the 1055t at 3.8ghz right now. Did 10 linx runs while running prime. Seen the cpu hit 57 which was kinda scary. The NB got up to 49. I think Asus probe shows the NB temp a couple ticks cooler then what the bios says.

Not sure which one is correct. Either way how are those temps? Ambient is probably 70f.

My idle temps right now are 40 for the NB and 32 for the cpu according to asus probe.


uh i think asus probe gets it off the bios?
or so someone said b4


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


uh i think asus probe gets it off the bios?
or so someone said b4


Yah I know it does, or they both get them from the same place, I guess the temp just changed a little from the time I checked each way.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


What is the desired temp range for that NB? Out of the box mine was around 38c, it's now sitting at 43c after several hours of idling.

This is a revision 2 board, so I'm assuming they fixed the standoff/heatsink issue with the nb otherwise my temp would probably be quite a bit higher.


those temps are actually very good bro, be glad.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh yeah, definitely want to avoid shipping from Europe if you can. I just spent over $20 for shipping from Germany for my MDPC order. I think it was something like 17.68 Euros which give or take is $20 US. And that's for lightweight stuff.(< 3 lbs.). I can just imagine what that MoBo block and other WC components would be direct from EK.









It's too bad that Frozen and Performance don't import MDPC kits. I probably could have done a bit more than what I'm doing now.









It was kewl of my mentor to donate $20 to the cause.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


You can order from ek, but shipping is outrageous for a speedier service and the econo will take 2 weeks (I have purchased directly from them multiple times in the past







). Might as well wait for frozen as this product is in demand and they are pending shipment soon.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This. Those 1.5 Gig cards are insane elements in the oven. It would be kind of like taking your oven and preheating it to 450F to cook a Pizza that requires 400F and not changing the baking time to reflect the difference in temps.

Of course the NB got to over 60c. My 5770 runs nowhere near as hot as a GTX 480. But I still have to increase the fan speed to meet the increase in temps when I run at max value playing my games. Otherwise my NB jumps up to mid 50s' in no time flat.









It's not the MoBo in this instance that is the problem imho. You'd get similar issues if you ran most any other Board. NB is still an issue, but it's being exacerbated by a known flame thrower of a GPU in this case.









~Ceadder











as I mentioned before, as soon as I got my fermis under water, nb dropped, it now hovers in the low 40's, ambient 24c. before w/ stock hsf and full load on both, nb goes up to the high 50's.


----------



## lightsout

Just put a couple more fans ghetto style in my rig trying to get better air flow. Still hitting 59 while priming right now. Maybe I should redo my tim.

So whats everyones recommended method of applying tim?


----------



## Ceadderman

What's hitting 59c? NB or CPU?

Just thought I would try to qualify this before continuing.

If it's NB, I would suggest a dot the size of a styrofoam pellet. Nothing too big, because you don't want it to squish all over the sides of the NB and SB chips. Not so big a deal since the SB has a protective covering. But the NB doesn't so you want to be careful with the metal based TIMs'.

If it's CPU you want maybe a bit over half a grain of Rice per Core in an X pattern. I found that works the best and gets enough onto each Core to allow dissipation without leaving much if any of the CPU exposed.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Just put a couple more fans ghetto style in my rig trying to get better air flow. Still hitting 59 while priming right now. Maybe I should redo my tim.

So whats everyones recommended method of applying tim?


----------



## SightUp

How do I get added to the list?


----------



## lightsout

The cpu is hitting 60 the NB is at 50 right now. I guess I'll redo the TIM tomorrow or maybe this weekend. I should probably get some quality stuff too the stuff I am using now is generic.


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


How do I get added to the list?










A rule was stated that you needed to provide a pic to verify ownership, to get on the list.
Unfortunately the OP hasn't been updated for over 3 months, so there's a list to get on the list.








Meh, I wear the badge, regardless.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know what it takes to get added to the list.

I guess you could ply Foxy with some drink and try to get her inebriated, but I'm not sure how well that would go over on your fiber optic link.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


How do I get added to the list?


----------



## SightUp

Want to see what I bring to the party?


----------



## Deed

Hi, Just got the board few days ago. Idle nb temps were 50-60c. After doing the "fix" my nb temps are Fluxuating between 38-41c. Should i try and reseat/apply more tim/grind screws down some more fore better temps?

I was also wondering how to turn off the auto overclocking feature. Its overclocking the cpu and ram some and i want it off.

Also i need the new bios update. Can anyone exlpain how to do it the easiest way? and what i should do before i update it? backup?

Thanks, Deed.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deed* 
Hi, Just got the board few days ago. Idle nb temps were 50-60c. After doing the "fix" my nb temps are Fluxuating between 38-41c. Should i try and reseat/apply more tim/grind screws down some more fore better temps?

I was also wondering how to turn off the auto overclocking feature. Its overclocking the cpu and ram some and i want it off.

Also i need the new bios update. Can anyone exlpain how to do it the easiest way? and what i should do before i update it? backup?

Thanks, Deed.

Those temps are pretty good. At this point I would give a well placed fan a try if you want lower.
As for the for the auto oc, go into the bios and disable it


----------



## godofdeath

this thread became unofficial again?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
this thread became unofficial again?

Didnt notice that it became official


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Didnt notice that it became official









it was at first guess now its not anymore


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
it was at first guess now its not anymore

HMMM, wonder why??
FOxy needs to set up a self signup, she hasnt even been on this thread in a while.


----------



## decimator

The Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5/UD7 thread lost its official status, too...


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
The Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5/UD7 thread lost its official status, too...









If you look at the clubs sticky it still says official on both,


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

im goin get asus crosshair iv and i have computer in basements it cooler


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
im goin get asus crosshair iv and i have computer in basements it cooler

Good idea


----------



## Johnsen

Count me in.. Its all taken appart atm tho, im building my WC loop. But tomorow or so it should all be back up. Heres a quick peak:


----------



## Squirrel

Since I haven't followed the past 100 pages in this thread, can anyone confirm the SLI hack to work 100% for sure? lol


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Since I haven't followed the past 100 pages in this thread, can anyone confirm the SLI hack to work 100% for sure? lol

wermad is using it i think

i did have it on, but i dont know what kept freezing my computer so i took it off
might have been that

but im moving up to a 460 maybe


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnsen* 
Count me in.. Its all taken appart atm tho, im building my WC loop. But tomorow or so it should all be back up. Heres a quick peek:

Make sure the NB/SB are making good contact before you put everything together. It's only 6 screws to take a look. If it looks like it was touching both places, just carefully put it back on exactly where it was and it will be fine.









Welcome to the club!


----------



## Phobos223

^^ If you're gonna take it off just to look you might as well swap out the TIM for some MX3 or somehting... anything is better than the stock ASUS yellow goop


----------



## ny_driver

I'm telling you it works good. Idling @ 35/33c. The NB barely reaches 40c and the SB like 35c...maybe 42/37c if it was wicked hot in here.

My thinking about removing the thermal tape they use is that it is thicker than the layer of thermal compound I would use. So therefore I might not get as good of contact unless I file the standoffs. Someone I was talking to(Psycho666 maybe) said they replaced the tape with compound and were reporting some crappy temperatures.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Ahh i gotcha there... makes sense.... Definitely gotta make sure you make contact!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^ Ahh i gotcha there... makes sense.... Definitely gotta make sure you make contact!


420 posts.....sweeet! brb


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I'm telling you it works good. Idling @ 35/33c. The NB barely reaches 40c and the SB like 35c...maybe 42/37c if it was wicked hot in here.

My thinking about removing the thermal tape they use is that it is thicker than the layer of thermal compound I would use. So therefore I might not get as good of contact unless I file the standoffs. *Someone I was talking to(Psycho666 maybe) said they replaced the tape with compound and were reporting some crappy temperatures.*

yep that's me








fixed it with a fan on the backside of the mobo though








might stick some new thermaltape in there...still got some from my waterblock


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I can just imagine what that MoBo block and other WC components would be direct from EK.







~Ceadder









It was $28 for the CPU & the chip set block direct from EK. I'm surprised you guys didn't order it when I received mine. You would have had it a week or two by now. FWIW, it was about $30 less to buy & ship from EK than to buy it 130 miles from my house & have it shipped, & I still wouldn't have it yet.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
yep that's me








fixed it with a fan on the backside of the mobo though








might stick some new thermaltape in there...still got some from my waterblock









The SB temp is the only one I really thought looked suspect...the NB looked pretty good.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Since I haven't followed the past 100 pages in this thread, can anyone confirm the SLI hack to work 100% for sure? lol




Very stable w/ the gtx 470 in sli using 257.21. only real issue is when you remove one card, windows startup has a tendency to crash. just remove the patch if you need to run one card.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*




Very stable w/ the gtx 470 in sli using 257.21. only real issue is when you remove one card, windows startup has a tendency to crash. just remove the patch if you need to run one card.




















wait does it crash when you run one card or disable sli?


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


this thread became unofficial again?


I guess we lost official status for not being maintained.









Tator Tot: AMD Editor states requirements HERE


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


I guess we lost official status for not being maintained.









Tator Tot: AMD Editor states requirements HERE


Well that explains that.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


wait does it crash when you run one card or disable sli?


When I took out one card, windows would crash frequently on startup, especially when running the 3rd pcie 2.0 slot. This would only happen w/ the hack installed and ONE card only, as soon as I uninstalled it, one card would work fine. I was looking for comparisons between single and sli performance. now that both cards are in sli, they are happy and performance is top notch







. Im still looking into upgrading my cpu, its kinda holding me back. possibly a 1055t to compliment the awesome asus and gtx 470s.

edit: I closed up my case and the nb is still holding in the high 30s and low 40s. sb is holding in the mid 30's. I thought the opened case was giving low temps. looks like its the new gpu setup is helping. Seems like my NB temps issues are gone


----------



## Phobos223

unofficial... weak!!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


When I took out one card, windows would crash frequently on startup, especially when running the 3rd pcie 2.0 slot. This would only happen w/ the hack installed and ONE card only, as soon as I uninstalled it, one card would work fine. I was looking for comparisons between single and sli performance. now that both cards are in sli, they are happy and performance is top notch







. Im still looking into upgrading my cpu, its kinda holding me back. possibly a 1055t to compliment the awesome asus and gtx 470s.

edit: I closed up my case and the nb is still holding in the high 30s and low 40s. sb is holding in the mid 30's. I thought the opened case was giving low temps. looks like its the new gpu setup is helping. Seems like my NB temps issues are gone










ur 555 doesnt unlock?


----------



## Phobos223

Yea no kidding wermad I'm sure you can unock at least 1 core eh??


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ur 555 doesnt unlock?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Yea no kidding wermad I'm sure you can unock at least 1 core eh??


Sadly it does not







. I am able to unlock the 3rd core but it bsod as soon as I boot up. Its running very stable @ 4.0 w/ two cores. The store I got it from only had opened box, so I immediately suspected this one was a failed core unlock cpu, I got the cpu because my 940be would not work w/ the CHIV, ne ways the store gave me like 33% off because they did not have new ones. I want to keep this one for my wife's oem, its running a Phenom I 9100e @ 1.8







, this 555be would be a heck of a lot faster than that unfortunate pathetic little 1.8.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe the 940 BE issue has been addressed already. It's BIOS related. So you MIGHT give it a go and try for 4 Cores now werm.









If not just keep in mind it's BIOS related give Asus an earful and see what happens. 940 BE is an AM3 CPU so it's doubtful that Asus purposely left it out of the capability of this Board.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Sadly it does not







. I am able to unlock the 3rd core but it bsod as soon as I boot up. Its running very stable @ 4.0 w/ two cores. The store I got it from only had opened box, so I immediately suspected this one was a failed core unlock cpu, I got the cpu because my 940be would not work w/ the CHIV, ne ways the store gave me like 33% off because they did not have new ones. I want to keep this one for my wife's oem, its running a Phenom I 9100e @ 1.8







, this 555be would be a heck of a lot faster than that unfortunate pathetic little 1.8.


----------



## Ceadderman

Speaking of BIOS, anyone know when the new one is dropping? I really want to get away from 0905.









~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I believe the 940 BE issue has been addressed already. It's BIOS related. So you MIGHT give it a go and try for 4 Cores now werm.









If not just keep in mind it's BIOS related give Asus an earful and see what happens. 940 BE is an AM3 CPU so it's doubtful that Asus purposely left it out of the capability of this Board.









~Ceadder










i thought the 940be is a am2+ chip so the am3 socket doesnt work on it


----------



## wermad

940be is am2+ ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


940be is am2+ ceadder










yea you can chuck an am3 on am2+ boards but not the other way if i remember correctly


----------



## decimator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yea you can chuck an am3 on am2+ boards but not the other way if i remember correctly


Correct. This is because AM2+ CPU's like the 940BE don't have a DDR3 IMC.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yea you can chuck an am3 on am2+ boards but not the other way if i remember correctly












thats why my 555be will go into my wife's am2+ oem machine. am2+ is 940 pins, where the am3 is 939 pins. that one less pin makes am2/+ cpu incompatible w/ am3 only boards like our supa awesome Asus CHIV









edit 555be is my cpu not 955be (Im looking for a 955be for my friends build, had that on my mind currently, lol)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*











thats why my 955be will go into my wife's am2+ oem machine. am2+ is 940 pins, where the am3 is 939 pins. that one less pin makes am2/+ cpu incompatible w/ am3 only boards like our supa awesome Asus CHIV










i thought am3 was 941 pins

socket 939 was 939 pins?


----------



## wermad

I forgot what is what, lol, but I do know am2+ cpu dont work on an am3 board, am3 cpu will work w/ am2+ board. ne one care to clarify the pin count, tnx


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I forgot what is what, lol, but I do know am2+ cpu dont work on an am3 board, am3 cpu will work w/ am2+ board. ne one care to clarify the pin count, tnx










lol yea

stupid amd lol
when you upgrade you posta get more pins lol not go backwards and forwards blehhhhhh


----------



## SpaceCowboy

What voltages in the BIOS are memory related, & which ones are bus related?

Oh, BTW, I had 2 Raptors crap out on me Sunday & Monday. I was praying it wasn't the MB, so I tried moving them to other SATA slots & AMD's RAID Expert wont rebuild either one. I had a spare Raptor & it functions in any of the SATA connections that I had been using & RE will rebuild it.


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Speaking of BIOS, anyone know when the new one is dropping? I really want to get away from 0905.









~Ceadder










No sign yet, I've been checking often throughout the day(s) lol
It sounds promising, they're about ready to release a "stable" beta and should be this week. Total revamp with the new AGESA code with no ability to flash back so I'm sure they just want to get it right before releasing to the public.


----------



## Deed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Those temps are pretty good. At this point I would give a well placed fan a try if you want lower.
As for the for the auto oc, go into the bios and disable it


Thanks, A well placed fan would be hard for me since i have the true in push/pull config. Unless i could get a spot cooler of some sort. Got any recommendations?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I forgot what is what, lol, but I do know am2+ cpu dont work on an am3 board, am3 cpu will work w/ am2+ board. ne one care to clarify the pin count, tnx










 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM3

It appears the AM3 chip has only 938 pins, but the AM3 socket has 941. Interesting.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Those of you with the formula IV + 965be(c3) running 4.0GHz, what settings did you use in BIOS and how did you stability-test it?


----------



## lightsout

Hey everyone posted this in the 1055t thread but thought it would get some responses hear too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Sheesh just did a run with Intel burn test at 3.8ghz, idle voltage is 1.428, I think it was up to 1.47 while loaded. Temp peeked at 66!!!!!!!!







Asus probe had an alarm go off. And this was after I saw it hit 55, so I shut down and re-applied the tim. Is it too soon to burn test right after applying tim?

I'm using 2 stock cooler master fans for push pull on my hyper 212. I sure hope getting better fans is going to help these temps. With my weak biostar board at 3.6ghz I never saw a temp over the very low 50's.

Kind of concerned here any one got any ideas. The only voltage I have messed with is I set the vcore to 1.42

FSB is 273, HT and NB @ 2183 mhz.









Just messed with the fans a little and it got to 60 once for a second. BUt was still hitting high 50's.


----------



## Deed

Ughhh. I can not find what setting to change to stop the board from auto overclocking my cpu and memory.. looked in the manual and internet.














Can someone please tell me exactly what setting and what to do? lol


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Very stable w/ the gtx 470 in sli using 257.21. only real issue is when you remove one card, windows startup has a tendency to crash. just remove the patch if you need to run one card.

Cheers, I will probably pick up another 470 soon then +rep


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry guys, for some reason I thought 940 was AM3. Ummmm OOPS!









I would have been here to take my lumps but I've been sleeving again. Finished my 8pin but I may push them out and attempt to swap a Red 8pin connector from my OCZ PCI cable, but doubt I'll do it. I have two I/O panels for my case. So I thought I would be smart and leave the one in use on my tower while I sleeved the I/O cables from the other. Found out today that 2 of my cables wouldn't have worked w/ the one in use. Connectors aren't even the same.









So between that and the thickness of the 1394 cable, I had to drop Firewire from my sleeving. At least until I get the correct diameter Red shrink tubing. I probably won't even mess with it since I'm not ordering a meter of shrink for 3 inches worth of work.









My Board is just sitting to the side for now til I get the rest of this stuff done. 24 pin and Push/Pull is all that's left. Then I'll fire it up and get you guys the skinny on the NB temps after completing the standoff modifications.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Sorry guys, for some reason I thought 940 was AM3. Ummmm OOPS!








~Ceadder









no worries, could you have mistaken it for the 945? that's am3. the 940be was a last hurrah for the outgoing am2+ platform.


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol No I probably just thought that Phenom II were all AM3.









That's how it should have been to begin with but meh Shat Happens.









~Ceadder


----------



## jkoljo

How much do you guys have been able to get NB frequency, and with which voltages? How high temps?

I have voltage at auto, frequency ~2400 and temps in the lower 70's at load, should i RMA the board?


----------



## ny_driver

That's too hot. Is there any air blowing directly on the NB heatsink? That will help, but 70c sounds like you have a contact issue. If you want to learn about how to easily fix it, just ask and I'm sure someone will explain it to you.


----------



## godofdeath

we're official again lol


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


we're official again lol


but i'm still not added to the list


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


we're official again lol

















That was fast









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


but i'm still not added to the list










Maybe foxy is going to update soon


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

What makes it official/un-official?

I PM'd Foxy to see if they could update the thread. I also mentioned possibly handing it over to someone else that could maintain it if she doesn't have the time anymore. No response yet.


----------



## jkoljo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


That's too hot. Is there any air blowing directly on the NB heatsink? That will help, but 70c sounds like you have a contact issue. If you want to learn about how to easily fix it, just ask and I'm sure someone will explain it to you.










No, there is no air blowing on the heatsink but the air circulation in my case is pretty good.

Maybe I should RMA it?


----------



## off1ine

[email protected] made this statement today:

*08/11/2010 Update -

Crosshair Formula IV - We have one last tweak to make to address the 1055T 95W and 1045T parts. I should have a beta to complete testing later this week and if all is well it will go up, finally.... *


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


No, there is no air blowing on the heatsink but the air circulation in my case is pretty good.

Maybe I should RMA it?


HERE is a good pictorial if you'd like to attempt a NB/SB fix, jkoljo. Not a true guide, but great reference pics. Just ask if you need to clarify anything.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. Just separate the HS from the Board and check the contact.

If there is no contact I suggest filing down the NB standoffs to similar heights as the SB standoffs. Then swap them from NB to SB. Reseat the HS and then pull it off again to check for contact of the TIM. If you're satisfied that it is now making better contact, cut the indented TIM out and leave the rest for a "form" and apply a small dot of TIM to both the NB and SB chips and reseat. Should be good to go from there on.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


No, there is no air blowing on the heatsink but the air circulation in my case is pretty good.

Maybe I should RMA it?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


No, there is no air blowing on the heatsink but the air circulation in my case is pretty good.

Maybe I should RMA it?


if you're still not having any luck after the suggested fixes, try one of these, its only $10 usd and helps temps go down a lot.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Those of you with the formula IV + 965be(c3) running 4.0GHz, what settings did you use in BIOS and how did you stability-test it?


Quoted for exposure.


----------



## wermad

well i dont have an x4 but, you tried the multiplier and voltage increase? stability, I ran prime for a couple of hours, good enough for me


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
if you're still not having any luck after the suggested fixes, try one of these, its only $10 usd and helps temps go down a lot.











Not sure if that would work with a big heatsink fan in push pull.


----------



## wermad

you could go w/ a small fan, ie 40-80mm, its somewhat adjustable, granted if you are using a monstrosity of a aftermarket heatsink w/ 140mm fans, then it might not be a good idea.


----------



## lightsout

My NB idles at 40 and has never broke 50 during stress testing. Thats pretty good right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that's pretty good but I think that you could get lower temps if you haven't already done the NB fix.









Someone here got theirs down to mid to high 30cs'. I was running between 48c and 52c @ idle depending on the ambient temp before I did the fix. I don't know what I'm going to see since my system is still under construction for sleeving. But I'm certain that I won't see 48c again until under load.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
My NB idles at 40 and has never broke 50 during stress testing. Thats pretty good right?


----------



## lightsout

I think I'm happy where I'm at for now. I'm getting a new case so I'm curious where my temps will be once its set up. Holding off on anything else until then.


----------



## Ceadderman

All good, but the Cabinet change won't make anything more than a subtle difference imho.

I have the HAF 932 and still posted pretty high NB temps w/o doing the fix. The fix is extremely simple and won't void the warranty of your MoBo. If nothing else just looking to see how good of contact your TIM is getting to the chip will at least confirm whether or not you have the issue. I've done that twice now and believe me it's easier than mounting your CPU in its socket.









~Ceadder


----------



## lightsout

Ok thanks when I transfer to the new case and have it ou tI will take a look.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Bumped the CPU ratio to 20, CPU voltage to 1.450v. I kept my RAM settings at default...1600MHZ, 9-9-9-24, 1.6v.

Passed 5 standard runs on ITB and an hour of Prime95 blend tests. CPU temp peaked at 52c in ITB, and 54c in P95.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Bumped the CPU ratio to 20, CPU voltage to 1.450v. I kept my RAM settings at default...1600MHZ, 9-9-9-24, 1.6v.

Passed 5 standard runs on ITB and an hour of Prime95 blend tests. CPU temp peaked at 52c in ITB, and 54c in P95.

nice









you ever thought of going full custom on water cooling everything?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
nice









you ever thought of going full custom on water cooling everything?









I thought about maybe building a water-cooling system for the CPU, and adding in that wicked board waterblock...speaking of which, anyone have a link to that? May also water-cool the 5830(two of them, if I end up getting another for xfire).

ETA: CPU is idling at 36c, not too bad. This same overclock fried two MSI 890fx's because of those garbage MOSFETs and that terrible drMOS heatsink. CHIV = win!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I thought about maybe building a water-cooling system for the CPU, and adding in that wicked board waterblock...speaking of which, anyone have a link to that? May also water-cool the 5830(two of them, if I end up getting another for xfire).

ETA: CPU is idling at 36c, not too bad. This same overclock fried two MSI 890fx's because of those garbage MOSFETs and that terrible drMOS heatsink. CHIV = win!

Frozencpu should be getting the board blocks in, looks like it'll be this upcoming week. Gotta be checking every day, I am







, just in case they only get a few. a lot of CHIV owners are looking for them, so its looking like a mad rush to get them, lol. the alternative would be to buy from ek, but that takes forever and shipping can be pricey







, not the best choice. I have given up on performance-pcs, the dont have any, I emailed them twice, and they say in the next few days and nothing














. I have yet to see any full cover blocks for the 5830, unless it has a similar pcb design as any 5850 w/ supported full cover blocks. I was ready to get a couple of 5770's because ek makes a full cover block for them, but got the gtx 470 (I luv em







) and got two beautiful ek blocks for them. Even if you just go w/ the board block, I have seen mods for h50 to incorporate another block and/or bigger rad.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Frozencpu should be getting the board blocks in, looks like it'll be this upcoming week. Gotta be checking every day, I am







, just in case they only get a few. a lot of CHIV owners are looking for them, so its looking like a mad rush to get them, lol. the alternative would be to buy from ek, but that takes forever and shipping can be pricey







, not the best choice. I have given up on performance-pcs, the dont have any, I emailed them twice, and they say in the next few days and nothing














. I have yet to see any full cover blocks for the 5830, unless it has a similar pcb design as any 5850 w/ supported full cover blocks. I was ready to get a couple of 5770's because ek makes a full cover block for them, but got the gtx 470 (I luv em







) and got two beautiful ek blocks for them. Even if you just go w/ the board block, I have seen mods for h50 to incorporate another block and/or bigger rad.

How much is the ek block for the CHIV?

ETA : So 5 runs with ITB, 1 hour of Prime95 blend testing and over 1 hour of BFBC2...overclock seems to be working fine, temps look great. I ran CPU-Z and validated my stats, link in sig.


----------



## wermad

acrylic/nickel is $135 and acetal/nickel is $138 + shipping (frozencpu.com, make sure you scroll down, the first two are CHIII)


----------



## wermad

HA! sorry to double post, its seems performance-pcs.com FINALLY got the ek block for the CHIV. They're available for a few bucks less, I was totally slamming ppcs for nothing having them, and lo-and-behold, I was browsing their site and found them. Ne one wanting one, check them out, frozencpu.com still has yet to receive any. Im ordering mine tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Finally getting the block Wermad!! Bout time man! Been waiting for you to join the club









Just FYI, frozenCPU shipping is MUCH faster than PPCS


----------



## Davidsen

Anyone got any ideas of the release date of Crosshair IV Extreme?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Anyone got any ideas of the release date of Crosshair IV Extreme?


nope, nobody knows.


----------



## Ceadderman

Asus emailed me last night. They said if one more person asks about the Extreme, they will not release it.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Psycho666

yeah it's getting crazy now.
every 5 posts there is a question about the extreme


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Anyone got any ideas of the release date of Crosshair IV Extreme?


I heard somewhere that they were'nt going to bother because there is too minor improvement over the crosshair iv.Is that true?

Looks a bit ugly though.they did'nt make the detail seamless enough,looks like someone chopped up some crosshair iv heatsinks,sprayed some red an went down the pub for about a week before finally crawling back covered in puke an glued them on in a hurry before passing out and knocking it onto the floor leaving the strange gaps an uneven placement.


----------



## lightsout

Count me into the club!!!!


----------



## nikpoth

New AMD OverDrive Utility
The AMD OverDrive utility is provided by AMD, giving users advanced control of system performance.
* For the detailed information of the AMD OverDrive utility, please visit AMD official website.
** The compatibility of this utility may vary depending on the motherboard chipsets.
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx.


----------



## crossy82

Here you go guy's,found the best picture i could.
What is your opinions if it really will look like this?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Here you go guy's,found the best picture i could.
What is your opinions if it really will look like this?


I think that mobo is a pipe dream


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Here you go guy's,found the best picture i could.
What is your opinions if it really will look like this?


burn it! burn it to the ground!








i really think it's hideous


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


burn it! burn it to the ground!








i really think it's hideous


----------



## crossy82

Lol,i'd defo be blacking out the side panel an never go inside my case ever again.Maybe there is truth that Asus is losing its quality,i think the crosshair iv has left them thinking 'how can we top that'.

Lol,even though the quality was in the owners hands as it required total stripping before use due to heatsinks.So effectively we all made a amazing motherboard,they simply threw the parts in a box.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikpoth*


New AMD OverDrive Utility
The AMD OverDrive utility is provided by AMD, giving users advanced control of system performance.
* For the detailed information of the AMD OverDrive utility, please visit AMD official website.
** The compatibility of this utility may vary depending on the motherboard chipsets.
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx.


Yeah, it's been out for a while...


----------



## Phobos223

All this extreme talk is silly... What was the only differences really? Wasn't it just extra juice on the VRM or something?

I mean think about it.. by the time that board actually comes out (if ever) the Bulldozers will be out or at least on the horizon and so will a new chipset... plus I doubt that anyone would make a full coverage waterblock for that board so would be no fun


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


All this extreme talk is silly... What was the only differences really? Wasn't it just extra juice on the VRM or something?

I mean think about it.. by the time that board actually comes out (if ever) the Bulldozers will be out or at least on the horizon and so will a new chipset... plus I doubt that anyone would make a full coverage waterblock for that board so would be no fun










I think the new chipset is what they are waiting on, imo =, and bulldozer. But dont really care I am more than happy with my ch4


----------



## [email protected]'D

sorry for the lack of updates to OP, I Promise it will be updated by the end of the weekend and I will keep on top of it


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


sorry for the lack of updates to OP, I Promise it will be updated by the end of the weekend and I will keep on top of it


Sure you will







, lol just kidding, if you need a hand just ask


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Sure you will







, lol just kidding, if you need a hand just ask










I will







And will do


----------



## wermad

yeah, the extreme is on the backburner imo.


----------



## erocker

Just installed 4gb's more of RAM for 8gb total. It took it and nothing had to be adjusted. I'm so happy!









1400mhz 6 6-6-18 1t @ 1.82v


----------



## godofdeath

meh my case wouldnt fit the extreme anyway so w/e lol


----------



## Dr. Thuban

Just got a OCZ Revodrive 120 only to find out that the Crosshair IV is like one of the five or so boards that can't use it because of BIOS issues. Anyone know when they are releasing the next BIOS?


----------



## Ceadderman

You know guys there's nothing wrong with how the Extreme looks. It looks just like the Intel versions of the RoG III boards IMHO. So I don't have an issue with that.

The Extreme is supposed to be for you guys with the Mad Scientist OC'er skills. The guys that want to put a lot of juice into their CPU.

In fact other than it being EATX(by necessity) I think that it's better than the Formula Boards. I mean look at the clean access to the button panel. If we have more than one big card in the Formula we're pretty much relegated to BIOS adjustments and restarts. How many of us are running our system with the PSU up top? Not me. Mine is in the bottom of my 932. And as much room as I have in it I'd have to use a tool of some sort to access my panel if I had a XFire setup.

So that's one HUGE positive. Though I have to admit that the 24 pin lead could be an issue for the Extreme. Look how many PCI slots are on it as well. Quadfire anybody? Yeah I know it would be in x8, still if you're running 1 Gig cards that could be pretty sweet.









But if they are holding it back for the "new chipset", maybe that's not a bad thing. Maybe Asus is learning from the mistake on the Formula NB issue and fixing the issue on the Extreme. I mean could you imagine a NB issue on THAT? As big as that HS is, and with an OBVIOUS powered RoG emblem embedded in it, that would not be a good thing to happen. It would peeve a lot of OC'ers off to the point where they would just swear off Asus altogether.

And if it drops at the same time as Bulldozer, so much the better. Look what Thuban did for CH IV sales and vice versa.









I don't have a problem with them holding it back a little. Kind of wish they had done so with Formula, but I like to tinker so the NB issue was not that big a deal. And I agree that we made these boards better having this issue to sort out.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

1075tbe and 970be (quad core w/ possible core unlock to hexa). more options to think about









The extreme really is for quad crossfire (or sli w/ hac) imo. Seeing how uber expensive the Rampage III extreme is, I have a feeling if, and I stress if, its released might be well close to the $300 usd range. not really worth it, the CHIV formula is a bit pricey as it is now, but I think its the best 890fx board to date.


----------



## nightmaresiege

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr. Thuban*


Just got a OCZ Revodrive 120 only to find out that the Crosshair IV is like one of the five or so boards that can't use it because of BIOS issues. Anyone know when they are releasing the next BIOS?


I found out about this a few days back. I'm the person who first had problems with it on the forums.

There may be other boards with problems yet to be discovered. OCZ just seems to be finding out by trial an error.

E.g. Someone gets the board, has a problem and informs them. For prospective buyers, I recommend that you ask OCZ if they have tested the board on the forums. If they haven't sometimes they will acquire one and do it for you. It'll save you the issues we're going through.

I'd shoot ASUS an e-mail asking them about it so that they see the problem is real and needs fixing fast. I've already done so and I have an ongoing discussion with one of their technicians. I will keep you posted.

Here is the thread that started it all:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...e-...read-this.


----------



## visbas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anbu-kakashi*









How are my temps just changed my tim to mx3.


dear *anbu-kakashi*,

Please send pictures to my email address on the wallpaper

very important for me

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


All this extreme talk is silly... What was the only differences really? Wasn't it just extra juice on the VRM or something?

I mean think about it.. by the time that board actually comes out (if ever) the Bulldozers will be out or at least on the horizon and so will a new chipset... plus I doubt that anyone would make a full coverage waterblock for that board so would be no fun










It was to have higher power phasing,along with Hydra Chip to allow ATI or nVIDIA cards to be used.Its only good feature really.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


It was to have higher power phasing,along with Hydra Chip to allow ATI or nVIDIA cards to be used.Its only good feature really.


So the extreme is SLI certified?


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


So the extreme is SLI certified?


In a word yes.It will have the Lucid Hydra Chipset to allow you to select either ATI or nVIDIA,you will apparently be able to install both at the same time to use whichever one for which application or games it is best suited to.


----------



## wermad

ok, now I understand, thanks, but I would still cast a shadow of doubt on amd allowing asus to certify their chipsets to nvidia sli. It would be like sleeping w/ the enemy, in the eyes of ati. lol, we still have the good old sli hack if it aint


----------



## crossy82

I think its something ATI and nVIDIA will not both be happy with.It seems mobo companys are breaking away a bit,the Crosshair Extreme will still have AMD chipsets alongside the Lucid Hydra,it appears its going to just be an added feature on mobo's in the future.Could be good as the playing field will be leveled,nVIDIA mobo's will feature aswell soon i think.Cant see it as a threat to ATI really though,i'll think they'll embrace it.

One things for sure,the GPU market will get very interesting when this chip is widely implemented,the competition in price and performance will become brutal.


----------



## Dr. Thuban

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege*


I found out about this a few days back. I'm the person who first had problems with it on the forums.

There may be other boards with problems yet to be discovered. OCZ just seems to be finding out by trial an error.

E.g. Someone gets the board, has a problem and informs them. For prospective buyers, I recommend that you ask OCZ if they have tested the board on the forums. If they haven't sometimes they will acquire one and do it for you. It'll save you the issues we're going through.

I'd shoot ASUS an e-mail asking them about it so that they see the problem is real and needs fixing fast. I've already done so and I have an ongoing discussion with one of their technicians. I will keep you posted.

Here is the thread that started it all:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...e-...read-this.


I have gotten win7 to install and booted but its extremely unstable either bsod or hard freeze within 10 minutes. Is this what is happening to you?


----------



## Ceadderman

You don't happen to have your flashdrive plugged in when that happens do you? If you do you should probably remove it before booting/reboot. I ran into this myself. It's Win 7 not the MoBo or the SSD(IMHO on the SSD) that is the issue. Unlike XP which basically is pretty ordered. Win 7 will spread out any old place it likes. Sometimes spreading itself out too thin. So after it reboots itself 2 or 3 times sometimes 4, if you leave the FDD in the USB jack it's so spread out that it doesn't believe that it installed itself or it thinks that it needs to be repaired. In the 1st sense you need to remove the FDD or it thinks that it needs to install onto the FDD. Or it can also trigger the Repair Virus. It's not a virus in the sense of being damaging to your system. It's a virus in that it has you ready to pull your hear out chew toddlers head off and spit them out like the pin to a hand grenade and just want to go on a bloody rampage GTA IV style.









It's Microsofts way of reminding you that you should have a solid AV program with firewall I guess.









I'd like to run into Gates in a dark alley so I could tell him what he should do with 7. Don't get me wrong it's still better than Vista. And only marginally better than XP imho as you can run 64bit(supported) & over 4 Gigs of RAM, but that's about all I can think of(well okay it's not overredundant like XP is either) that I like about 7. I'm hoping that MS finally gets their act together on the ordering of the program files. If they did that it would make things much more manageable on installation. As it is stands now the above reasons and the fact that I can't buy a new copy of XP that is fully supported is the only reason I run 7.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr. Thuban*


I have gotten win7 to install and booted but its extremely unstable either bsod or hard freeze within 10 minutes. Is this what is happening to you?


----------



## mavihs

guys wat is the max FSB you have reached on CIVF?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
guys wat is the max FSB you have reached on CIVF?

ard 300


----------



## ny_driver

Not 2 minutes ago I finished testing that. 340 would not post, 335 BSOD, 330(all x 10) passed 5 runs of IBT max stress level. Someone said they had 347 stable before, with a 1090T though I think. Apparently that makes a difference, although it shouldn't. I ran 320 x 12.5 for awhile and will probably go back to that when I get my new memory.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I never touched the FSB, only increased the CPU Ratio and CPU Voltage...after setting voltages from offset to manual. Been a smooth and stable ride so far.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
I think its something ATI and nVIDIA will not both be happy with.It seems mobo companys are breaking away a bit,the Crosshair Extreme will still have AMD chipsets alongside the Lucid Hydra,it appears its going to just be an added feature on mobo's in the future.Could be good as the playing field will be leveled,nVIDIA mobo's will feature aswell soon i think.Cant see it as a threat to ATI really though,i'll think they'll embrace it.

Huh? Isn't NVIDIA bowing out of the high end video card business, or did that change? I read more than a few months ago that they were only going to produce low & mid-range VC's, leaving the high end market to AMD/ATI by default.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Huh? Isn't NVIDIA bowing out of the high end video card business, or did that change? I read more than a few months ago that they were only going to produce low & mid-range VC's, leaving the high end market to AMD/ATI by default.

Don't know if that's actually going to happen or not, but it is definitely the way it should be.


----------



## nightmaresiege

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr. Thuban* 
I have gotten win7 to install and booted but its extremely unstable either bsod or hard freeze within 10 minutes. Is this what is happening to you?

Nope, I dont even get that far. When trying to install W7 on it, I get an error that tells me the drive is not bootable and that I should check my BIOS. If I try to boot into W7 with my Caviar Black (where the OS presently is), I hang.

I also experience LONG waiting time at the raid bios utility.


----------



## Dr. Thuban

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege* 
Nope, I dont even get that far. When trying to install W7 on it, I get an error that tells me the drive is not bootable and that I should check my BIOS. If I try to boot into W7 with my Caviar Black (where the OS presently is), I hang.

I also experience LONG waiting time at the raid bios utility.

You are running bios 905? Do you have the green sticker on the chip above the pci express connection?


----------



## nightmaresiege

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr. Thuban* 
You are running bios 905? Do you have the green sticker on the chip above the pci express connection?

Yeah I'm on 0905. Upgraded just to make sure that wasn't the problem. And yes my Revo has a green sticker.


----------



## ny_driver

Hey...why don't you 2 add your system specs like everyone else? Thanks.


----------



## nightmaresiege

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Hey...why don't you 2 add your system specs like everyone else? Thanks.









Done.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege* 
Nope, I dont even get that far. When trying to install W7 on it, I get an error that tells me the drive is not bootable and that I should check my BIOS. If I try to boot into W7 with my Caviar Black (where the OS presently is), I hang.

I also experience LONG waiting time at the raid bios utility.

r u doing raid?
all sata cable connected to the red sata slot not the black?
set 1~4 Sata to raid? and 5-6 is IDE so ur DVD room is bootable


----------



## Ceadderman

Cable has nothing to do with the problem. I have black SATA 6 cables. Though I doubt that even standard cables have issues with OS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
all sata cable connected to the red sata slot not the black?

Definitely need to make certain to set it up like this. Mine are 1 & 3. My ODD are 5 & 6.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
set 1~4 Sata to raid? and 5-6 is IDE so ur DVD room is bootable

If he's setting up RAID though, it's more than likely the FDD is the issue. I noticed also that PS2 keyboard is a must. Make sure to have one on hand just in case the unit plugged in is USB.

But again. It's more than likely the FlashDrive. Or it could also be that if there is an SSD involved that the OS is not liking it.

My whole issue was first FDD and then boot order when I was setting up RAID. If he's doing something similar then the thing to do is to go into BIOS and check the Drive status and if nothing else swap their order. Sometimes the RAID configuration gets onto the 2ndary Drive making it the primary. If this order is off it could possibly block Post.

~Ceadder


----------



## nightmaresiege

I'm not sure what you guys mean. Mr. Thuban and I are talking about our purchase of an OCZ RevoDrive PCI-E x4 card. These cards are essentially two sandforce-based ssds in RAID 0 but I don't believe I need to switch my SATA ports from IDE to RAID to make them work.

As I understand it, there is just an issue with booting from a PCI-E card like this one on the ASUS Crosshair IV.

OCZ tested it and encountered issues on their test boards as well, the issue was unknown until recently and ASUS has been contacted about it. The Crosshair IV is now listed as having problems on the official webpage for the drive.

Here:
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...ress-ssd-.html


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Cable has nothing to do with the problem. I have black SATA 6 cables. Though I doubt that even standard cables have issues with OS.


oh god. i totally know that.
what i mean is sata slot on the motherboard.
black = e-sata
red = sata.
that is what i mean.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege* 
I'm not sure what you guys mean. Mr. Thuban and I are talking about our purchase of an OCZ RevoDrive PCI-E x4 card. These cards are essentially two sandforce-based ssds in RAID 0 but I don't believe I need to switch my SATA ports from IDE to RAID to make them work.

As I understand it, there is just an issue with booting from a PCI-E card like this one on the ASUS Crosshair IV.

OCZ tested it and encountered issues on their test boards as well, the issue was unknown until recently and ASUS has been contacted about it. The Crosshair IV is now listed as having problems on the official webpage for the drive.

Here:
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...ress-ssd-.html

oh now i get what u mean, i tot u had a problem set up raid for your drive.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahaaaaaaa...

all becomes clear with a bit more detail.









~Ceadder


----------



## geniusloci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Huh? Isn't NVIDIA bowing out of the high end video card business, or did that change? I read more than a few months ago that they were only going to produce low & mid-range VC's, leaving the high end market to AMD/ATI by default.

No such thing at all - NVIDIA and ATI have very similar market presence and this will continue to be the case for years, at least. Even now NVIDIA high-end cards sell better from ATI's (although it's more hype then pure reasoning).

NVIDIA dropped the mobo market thouhg. They can't compete with Intel/Intel and AMD/AMD (CPU/Chipsets), but they get license for SLI for afaik.


----------



## wermad

Nvidia is still in the game, they own the fastest single gpu card (gtx 480) and the third (gtx 470), mid-range now has been proliferating w/ the gtx 460, tis really the hot card in town atm. Budget cards the previous platform still competes. though amd/ati is not w/out its woes too. they do have the fastest single pcb card and the 2nd fastest single gpu card (5870). mid-budget honors really goes to the 5770, its still holding at its msrp, which is pretty surprising as the high end ati's have not really budged in price. Both will make it through, playing the same game to out do each other. The 6xxx series is launching in late 2010 and early 2011, from what Im hearing its evolution rather revolution. Have yet to hear anything official about the gtx 5xx series, its still too early, but the gtx 490 (dual gtx 460 single pcb, gf104) is coming soon and a rumored gtx 495 (dual gtx 465/470/480 gf100, ???).

Im really not a "red" or "green". What ever can give me the best bang for my buck is ok in my books. so I can say Im neutral, so that makes me a "brown" side (when you combine red and green, you get brown







)


----------



## Dr. Thuban

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege* 
Nope, I dont even get that far. When trying to install W7 on it, I get an error that tells me the drive is not bootable and that I should check my BIOS. If I try to boot into W7 with my Caviar Black (where the OS presently is), I hang.

I also experience LONG waiting time at the raid bios utility.

I have gotten it to install on build 7600 and can boot it in safe mode and it seems to be working fine although not quite as fast as advertised.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

Sequential Read : 389.644 MB/s
Sequential Write : 189.585 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 360.797 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 180.460 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 29.616 MB/s [ 7230.4 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 90.069 MB/s [ 21989.4 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 243.995 MB/s [ 59569.0 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 186.407 MB/s [ 45509.5 IOPS]

Test : 50 MB [C: 26.4% (29.5/111.7 GB)] (x1)
Date : 2010/08/14 15:43:29
OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition [6.1 Build 7600] (x64)

Try removing all disks especially your Caviar or USB drives while installing and booting. Also, I go into the format option and just delete the revo's partition/s and click next and it will let me install. I had it stable out of safe mode until I started installing updates, especially the one that allows windows to use over 32GB sd cards.


----------



## nightmaresiege

Have you been able to make it work outside of safe mode? I went ahead and switched my card to the very bottom PCI-E slot and that made it work, however, I BSOD in W7 after a few minutes unless I'm in safe mode.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Nvidia is still in the game, they own the fastest single gpu card (gtx 480) and the third (gtx 470), mid-range now has been proliferating w/ the gtx 460, tis really the hot card in town atm. Budget cards the previous platform still competes. though amd/ati is not w/out its woes too. they do have the fastest single pcb card and the 2nd fastest single gpu card (5870). mid-budget honors really goes to the 5770, its still holding at its msrp, which is pretty surprising as the high end ati's have not really budged in price. Both will make it through, playing the same game to out do each other. The 6xxx series is launching in late 2010 and early 2011, from what Im hearing its evolution rather revolution. Have yet to hear anything official about the gtx 5xx series, its still too early, but the gtx 490 (dual gtx 460 single pcb, gf104) is coming soon and a rumored gtx 495 (dual gtx 465/470/480 gf100, ???).

Im really not a "red" or "green". What ever can give me the best bang for my buck is ok in my books. so I can say Im neutral, so that makes me a "brown" side (when you combine red and green, you get brown







)


crosshair iv + SLI ??? *** !! i want :O


----------



## wermad

Use the sli hack, Ive been running sli gtx 470 very stable, performance is great, though I need a new cpu to keep up w/ them. only warning is the hack is not YET ready for the gtx 460, if your contemplating this one. the gtx 470/480 (im not sure about the gtx 465, but I think it might work since its a gtx 470 downgraded) and any older model will work w/ the hack. since the CHIV supports tri sli/crossfire, so tri sli is possible, but honestly, you'll need an x6 thuban oc to 4.0+ to keep up w/ three fermis. I might do it if I can find another gtx 470 on sale (I got both of mine for $260 usd) and good price on a new psu, like the enermax 1050w.

here is the ocn forum on the hack


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Has anyone tried a Seagate Momentus XT yet? I was curious about the performance in RAID. The one article I read where the author built an array said the speed was close to SSD, but not quite there. After reading about the issues that people are having adding SSD's to new MB's, I was wondering if this would be a good option. It just seems like the HD's are opening programs too slowly & that all of the other hardware has surpassed them at this time.


----------



## hata28

I just got this Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5" 64GB SATA III to replace the INTEL V-25 X 2 RAID0 and very happy with the SATA III performance. Only a single drive so TRIM is auto enabled and seem to be faster than the INTEL V-25 X 2 RAID0. 
Now I am waiting Amazon to ship my pre-ordered ASUS GTX460 1 GB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/1GD5 - Overclocking Edition


----------



## nightmaresiege

For anyone else who may face problems with the OCZ Revo, I seem to have fixed the problem by disabling the Jmicron sata controller in my BIOS. I will post benchies soon!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edit: Benchmark added


----------



## lightsout

Whoa insane speeds.


----------



## hata28

They have these in stock NOW!

EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Waterblock

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28862

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28861

Get it b4 they are gone !


----------



## crazycuz2k

Just placed my order. Saved on shipping from Slovenia. Black acetal ftw!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
They have these in stock NOW!

EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Waterblock

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28862

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28861

Get it b4 they are gone !

yeah, found that about 2-3 days ago, ppcs finally got them, and as I mentioned, its a few dollars cheaper than frozen and shipping is a lot better than from ek directly. Im holding off until I get my new cpu and cpu water block.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll hold off til they get the Copper blocks. I'm going to keep my loop consistently copper. That and would love to see the acrylic mated with the black acetal since our heatsinks are black. Only the heatpipe is silver. So if I can avoid increasing silver I would like to.









So I'll wait awhile(may have to put in a special request) and put my NB fix to the test.









~Ceadder


----------



## lightsout

Loving this board!! 3.8ghz at 1.36v. Wanting to try 4.0ghz but trying to see how low I can get the vcore @ 3.8

So much better then the 785g biostar I had it in before.


----------



## ny_driver

I say the FSB doesn't go high enough (325-330 is about it) on this board. The most I'll be able to get my 1055T up to is ~4.5GHz. I wish I had spent the extra money for a 1090T.







I guess I'm now looking for one.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege*


For anyone else who may face problems with the OCZ Revo, I seem to have fixed the problem by disabling the Jmicron sata controller in my BIOS. I will post benchies soon!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edit: Benchmark added


So this means that you have your DVD drive hooked up to the other SATA controller? Do you have a back up HD or HD's attached to that controller also?


----------



## nikpoth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I say the FSB doesn't go high enough (325-330 is about it) on this board. The most I'll be able to get my 1055T up to is ~4.5GHz. I wish I had spent the extra money for a 1090T.







I guess I'm now looking for one.


would be the best one 1075T Black Edition.The best value-for-money.


----------



## ny_driver

Yes I considered that, but the 1090s are 1090s for a reason I believe.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'll hold off til they get the Copper blocks. I'm going to keep my loop consistently copper. That and would love to see the acrylic mated with the black acetal since our heatsinks are black. Only the heatpipe is silver. So if I can avoid increasing silver I would like to.









So I'll wait awhile(may have to put in a special request) and put my NB fix to the test.









~Ceadder










go nickel or acetal. copper will tarnish pretty quick, I would know, Ive delt w/ four copper blocks, a good scrubbing and some diluted vinegar or ketchup cleans the tarnish but its a pita. the nickel mosfet block I had from koolance had no tarnish or corroding. Thats why I went w/ nickel gpu blocks and getting the nickel board and cpu (supreme hf) blocks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikpoth*


would be the best one 1075T Black Edition.The best value-for-money.










for $60-70 usd more than the 1055t? thats no value imo. had this been under $250, then hell yeah! so Im going to skip the 1075t, the 1055t can oc to the same level, save myself $60-70 that will go into a new water block mentioned above. some retailers are taking pre-orders for the 1075t, cheapest I found was $267 usd. meh


----------



## nikpoth

1090T is quite expensive at 300 â‚¬, while the low frequency 1055T why lose a single application of the highest Overclocking 4-core!
But this here is another thing

After you have unlocked multiplier itself is expensive processor with the 1090T only that we must move from the bios of the multi!!!! No problem!

Comes at a very low price that goes to say that it is very profitable to market!

In default situations will get his head clear of a similar price quad AMD & INTEL and applications SINGLE


----------



## ny_driver

In order to clock a 1055T the same as a BE chip you need a board better than the Crosshair IV, unless you weren't planning on going much over 4GHz. The FSB only goes to ~325-330...335 BSOD, 340 Nothing.








Why the heck does it allow me to set it to 600? Oh well....I can shoot for 330x14 once I drop the temp down to -25c.....next weekend.

4.62GHz...that's the goal.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm a Copper Geek. I love Copper. It's the best for Cooling and for heat distribution. Yeah it tarnishes easily, but imho it cannot be beat. Vinegar is the best cleaning solution besides CLR. My cookware even has Copper on it. Of course that was before Revereware was sold to a crap manufacturer company.







lol

Truthfully though I don't mind a bit of work to keep my system working in tip top shape. So long as I only use one metal shouldn't be much of a chore. Nickel is pretty good too though so don't get me wrong werm, just have an idea how my system should look. Besides I think I'll just be using distilled water and leave the additives alone. I wonder if I could get EK to put mine together with Red acrylic.


















~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


go nickel or acetal. copper will tarnish pretty quick, I would know, Ive delt w/ four copper blocks, a good scrubbing and some diluted vinegar or ketchup cleans the tarnish but its a pita. the nickel mosfet block I had from koolance had no tarnish or corroding. Thats why I went w/ nickel gpu blocks and getting the nickel board and cpu (supreme hf) blocks.

for $60-70 usd more than the 1055t? thats no value imo. had this been under $250, then hell yeah! so Im going to skip the 1075t, the 1055t can oc to the same level, save myself $60-70 that will go into a new water block mentioned above. some retailers are taking pre-orders for the 1075t, cheapest I found was $267 usd. meh


----------



## Dr. Thuban

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nightmaresiege*


For anyone else who may face problems with the OCZ Revo, I seem to have fixed the problem by disabling the Jmicron sata controller in my BIOS. I will post benchies soon!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edit: Benchmark added


I think i have always had the Jmicron controller disabled. Could you refresh me on what it's called in the bios? I switched the card to the bottom and it worked for awhile but now it's back to crashing. I can however boot to another hard drive and have it work as an extra drive without crashing. Are you still problem free with your setup? Seems like this might be a driver issue rather than a problem with the Crosshair....


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm a Copper Geek. I love Copper. It's the best for Cooling and for heat distribution. Yeah it tarnishes easily, but imho it cannot be beat. Vinegar is the best cleaning solution besides CLR. My cookware even has Copper on it. Of course that was before Revereware was sold to a crap manufacturer company.







lol

Truthfully though I don't mind a bit of work to keep my system working in tip top shape. So long as I only use one metal shouldn't be much of a chore. Nickel is pretty good too though so don't get me wrong werm, just have an idea how my system should look. Besides I think I'll just be using distilled water and leave the additives alone. *I wonder if I could get EK to put mine together with Red acrylic*.


















~Ceadder










Perfomance-pcs.com has a copper/red acrylic hf available.


----------



## geniusloci

I also prefer the Nickel versions - I got the nickel plexi (pics in my profile) and It looks great with red liquid. There was limited POM version, but it was like 20-30 euro more expensive








Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
In order to clock a 1055T the same as a BE chip you need a board better than the Crosshair IV, unless you weren't planning on going much over 4GHz. The FSB only goes to ~325-330...335 BSOD, 340 Nothing.








Why the heck does it allow me to set it to 600? Oh well....I can shoot for 330x14 once I drop the temp down to -25c.....next weekend.

4.62GHz...that's the goal.









There aren't many 1090s that can do over 4200 easy - they either require some huge voltage jump, which makes them hard to cool even on water (mostly because of the sh***y thermal diode that makes me feel like I never know what is the real temp). And if you want to use Cool'n'Quite you have to use offset overvoltage, which is inferior to direct selection when it comes to OCing, at least in my opinion and after two days spent on trying to get to the same speeds I had with direct selection.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, iss in my wishlist.









That's why I would love for the MoBo block to have Red acrylic so it matches.









I don't know if I'm going to be able to get a Red acrylic GPU block though. I may have to use another brand to get that. I know there is a brand that allows the mounting of an LED but I've forgotten the name off the top of my head but it's also at Performance as well. I'd like a full coverage block if I can get one for non Reference GPU.









+Rep for giving me the heads up though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Perfomance-pcs.com has a copper/red acrylic hf available.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
In order to clock a 1055T the same as a BE chip you need a board better than the Crosshair IV, unless you weren't planning on going much over 4GHz. The FSB only goes to ~325-330...335 BSOD, 340 Nothing.








Why the heck does it allow me to set it to 600? Oh well....I can shoot for 330x14 once I drop the temp down to -25c.....next weekend.

4.62GHz...that's the goal.









You can go above 340, but you have to drop the NB multiplier down some. Mine is stable @ 350, but have to bring NB down to keep it around 3Ghz. Doesn't really matter for my chip though, as mine is not 100% stable over ~4.25GHz


----------



## Heimdallr

Hi all,
i'm planning to buy this motherboard and i'd like to know if anyone tried to use a prolimatech armageddon, it fits the board?

Thanks


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I've been kicking around the pros & cons of SSD's on this board, & had pretty much narrowed it down to either an OCZ RevoDrive, or a pair of OCZ Agility 2's in RAID. I took a look at the CFIV OM for the location of the PCI-e x4 slot, then looked inside the case, & realized that I have no clue where the x4 slot. Where is the x4 slot? I might as well ask if the Agility's will even work as RAID on this MB?


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I've been kicking around the pros & cons of SSD's on this board, & had pretty much narrowed it down to either an OCZ RevoDrive, or a pair of OCZ Agility 2's in RAID. I took a look at the CFIV OM for the location of the PCI-e x4 slot, then looked inside the case, & realized that I have no clue where the x4 slot. Where is the x4 slot? I might as well ask if the Agility's will even work as RAID on this MB?


PCI-E x4 is the bottom red pcie slot, if you're running Xfire in #1+3 it'll be under your bottom (double slot?) video card unfortunately.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Crap. That eliminates that option. Time to dig more in to the Agility 2 RAID option.


----------



## Ceadderman

x4 is at the very bottom slot.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I've been kicking around the pros & cons of SSD's on this board, & had pretty much narrowed it down to either an OCZ RevoDrive, or a pair of OCZ Agility 2's in RAID. I took a look at the CFIV OM for the location of the PCI-e x4 slot, then looked inside the case, & realized that I have no clue where the x4 slot. Where is the x4 slot? I might as well ask if the Agility's will even work as RAID on this MB?


----------



## Deep Water Horizon

Is ASUS PC Probe II the only option to monitor northbridge and southbridge temps while in Windows for this mobo? I'm trying to find a good temp monitoring solution that can run in the background and look decent if it's the only thing shown on the desktop.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I've been kicking around the pros & cons of SSD's on this board, & had pretty much narrowed it down to either an OCZ RevoDrive, or a pair of OCZ Agility 2's in RAID. I took a look at the CFIV OM for the location of the PCI-e x4 slot, then looked inside the case, & realized that I have no clue where the x4 slot. Where is the x4 slot? I might as well ask if the Agility's will even work as RAID on this MB?


I got an OCZ Vertex 2 and does 200 read and write in HDTune.. I am happy with it, sucker is fast!


----------



## hata28

I just get off RAID 0 of the the INTEL X-25 V, I don't see any advantages in actual performance on RAID. And it's doesn't support TRIM. So I get the Crucial REALSSD instead and take advantage of SATA III built in on this Crosshair IV. I feel that it's faster than the INTEL RAID0 I have previously!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


I got an OCZ Vertex 2 and does 200 read and write in HDTune.. I am happy with it, sucker is fast!


This is why I was thinking about the OCZ Revodrive.


----------



## tagz

Ok was just wondering any thoughts on my choice for my new build:

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition

RAM: Corsair CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 Dominator GT 8GB

GPU: ASUS Rog Matrix Radeon 5870 2GB

PSU: Corsair Professional HX850W

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 (RAID?)

Heatsink: Coolermaster V6GT

Case: Coolermaster Haf X


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagz*


Ok was just wondering any thoughts on my choice for my new build:

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition

RAM: Corsair CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 Dominator GT 8GB

GPU: ASUS Rog Matrix Radeon 5870 2GB

PSU: Corsair Professional HX850W

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 (RAID?)

Heatsink: Coolermaster V6GT

Case: Coolermaster Haf X


Sounds like it would be a pretty sweet build.

The only thing I can nit-pick from that list is the CPU cooler. Reason being...there's MANY other coolers out there for about the same price or cheaper, that have been out longer and therefore have more reviews, that will offer the same or better results. To be fair, I don't know much about the v6 GT and it may be a great cooler...but I lean more towards tried-and-true coolers. With that said, I run an H50.


----------



## tagz

well i was able to get the CM V6GT for $50 and all the reviews i read on it said it to be a reliable cooler. Also, one you tube video i saw of a show in Germany the CM rep said this now out preforms their CM V8....


----------



## Ceadderman

Fixed. If you want a solid cooler go with the Stock AMD Cooler or go H50.

My CPU is lapped and I found that my Core temp was reduced 20c and could run my stock cooler with a 39c temp average. Prior to lapping I was running 59c.

With my H50 I run between 29-34c at or slightly over idle speeds.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagz*


Ok was just wondering any thoughts on my choice for my new build:

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition

RAM: Corsair CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 Dominator GT 8GB

GPU: ASUS Rog Matrix Radeon 5870 2GB

PSU: Corsair Professional HX850W

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 (RAID?)

Heatsink: H50

Case: Coolermaster Haf X


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagz*


Ok was just wondering any thoughts on my choice for my new build:

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition

RAM: Corsair CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 Dominator GT 8GB

GPU: ASUS Rog Matrix Radeon 5870 2GB

PSU: Corsair Professional HX850W

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 (RAID?)

Heatsink: Coolermaster V6GT

Case: Coolermaster Haf X


if you want you can wait for the 95w versions of the x6
you might also consider the seasonic/corsair (seasonic units) 80+ gold units instead of the silver


----------



## lightsout

Man my NB was idling at 40c, got a new case (storm scout) and now its at 45!!!! I must have messed up the contact a little bit when moving the motherboard around. Even got an antec spot cool and put it right on the NB. I guess I have to do the fix.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Man my NB was idling at 40c, got a new case (storm scout) and now its at 45!!!! I must have messed up the contact a little bit when moving the motherboard around. Even got an antec spot cool and put it right on the NB. I guess I have to do the fix.

An idle temp of 45c still isn't bad from what I've seen, at least not enough to pull the heatsink and do the fix. Mine idles at 42c in the same case.

What fans are you running in that scout, and in what configuration? I have two R4s on front as intake, two R4s on side as intake, one R4 on top as exhaust, two R4s on rear as exhaust-push/pull for my H50 radiator. I also cut out the metal mesh on the top, rear and lower/front to increase airflow. If you're wanting some tips or ideas for that case, check out the Storm Scout Club thread in the cases section...TONS of info and pics in there.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I just have the stock fan config. With another 120mm i the top drive bay. And push pull on my 212+

I think 45 is pretty high. I mean 5c more just from changing cases sucks. I just got it today so I still need to finalize everything. I will probably pull the NB though.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know what you old Cabinet was but the Storm Scout doesn't have a great airflow. Not compared so some of the other Cabinets anyway.

Even still 45c is not bad. I have the 932 and my NB idle temp averaged 48c. So I did the fix. Don't have a clue as to what it will run but if it's lower than 48c it'll be better. Cause when I was gaming and running 8 Safari tabs it got up to 58c pretty easily.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Man my NB was idling at 40c, got a new case (storm scout) and now its at 45!!!! I must have messed up the contact a little bit when moving the motherboard around. Even got an antec spot cool and put it right on the NB. I guess I have to do the fix.


----------



## geniusloci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I think 45 is pretty high. I mean 5c more just from changing cases sucks. I just got it today so I still need to finalize everything. I will probably pull the NB though.

Not really, it is a passive cooling, after all


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Yah I just have the stock fan config. With another 120mm i the top drive bay. And push pull on my 212+

I think 45 is pretty high. I mean 5c more just from changing cases sucks. I just got it today so I still need to finalize everything. I will probably pull the NB though.

better than my initial temps, 55-60c. after some work and those fixes suggested, temps hover in the high 30s and low 40s, though I have a fan pointed directly at it. Ill turn off the fan to see what happens, probably will shoot to high 40s low 50s. I have revision 1 btw.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I don't know what you old Cabinet was but the Storm Scout doesn't have a great airflow. Not compared so some of the other Cabinets anyway.

Even still 45c is not bad. I have the 932 and my NB idle temp averaged 48c. So I did the fix. Don't have a clue as to what it will run but if it's lower than 48c it'll be better. Cause when I was gaming and running 8 Safari tabs it got up to 58c pretty easily.









~Ceadder









I've never seen it go above 50c during linx or prime. My old case was a cheap cooler master I think 335. I'm running linx right now my NB is at 45. But my ambient is really good as its the morning and I live by the beach.

Happy about that though, my ambient was pretty bad last night as my wife was baking. Hopefully that was a big factor.

BTW how do I know what revision of this board I have. Love this board!


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I've never seen it go above 50c during linx or prime. My old case was a cheap cooler master I think 335. I'm running linx right now my NB is at 45. But my ambient is really good as its the morning and I live by the beach.

Happy about that though, my ambient was pretty bad last night as my wife was baking. Hopefully that was a big factor.

BTW how do I know what revision of this board I have. Love this board!


Ambient effects it quite alot all in all, I can always tell when the wife turn up the air to save a penny, my temps will start to climb


----------



## Psycho666

any news about the new bios yet?
i 'm going insane over the Vdroop here!


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


any news about the new bios yet?
i 'm going insane over the Vdroop here!










I keep hearing at the end of the week but that was 2 weeks ago so who knows. Considering it all new code I hope they get it right


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


any news about the new bios yet?
i 'm going insane over the Vdroop here!










Why dont you ENABLE(or AUTO) LLC ? Mine is on AUTO and Vdroop is completely out of my mind.(Before i had like 0.1V Vdroop)


----------



## doglife

well..i am in Thailand,, just know about the C4E..Really interesting on it. My C3F was just dead! Because of the Phenom II x6 1050T. do the bios flash after that my M/B just go error. think about the C4F already..but not available in TH at a moment. anyone can tell me about prices? hope i can get it in Germany next month...


----------



## ZorrosRage

i have a Crosshair IV really good motherboard


----------



## doglife

Price....What about the price ?????


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

You two should go to your User CP and input all your system specs in the correct area.


----------



## tagz

Yay....all my parts arrived just now, so it tyme to start the build. debeating if i should take the NB/Sm heat sink off before i assemble or not??


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZorrosRage*


i have a Crosshair IV really good motherboard



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doglife*


Price....What about the price ?????



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagz*


Yay....all my parts arrived just now, so it tyme to start the build. debeating if i should take the NB/Sm heat sink off before i assemble or not??


You three should go in to your "User CP" at the top of forum in the black bar, then "Add System" in the left navigation menu, and input all your specs so your rig can be seen in your sig like mine. This helps the forum help you better.

As for pulling the NB heatsink...I'd find out if it's a problem first. If you just ordered the board, chances are you have the newest revision and shouldn't have that NB-overheating issue.


----------



## wermad

install pc probe included w/ the disc under "utilities". I would recommend to monitor your nb temps for few hours and report back here. as johnny pointed out, revision 2 seems to be doing better.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I keep hearing at the end of the week but that was 2 weeks ago so who knows. Considering it all new code I hope they get it right










yeah, it's getting frustrating









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Why dont you ENABLE(or AUTO) LLC ? Mine is on AUTO and Vdroop is completely out of my mind.(Before i had like 0.1V Vdroop)


LLC is enabled...it just keeps upping the vcore








it's almost .05v higher than what i set it to








really annoying


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


yeah, it's getting frustrating









LLC is enabled...it just keeps upping the vcore








it's almost .05v higher than what i set it to








really annoying










In BIOS I have my core voltage set to 1.450v. In CPU-Z @ idle it is showing 1.452v. While stress testing it bounces from 1.464v to 1.476v in CPU-Z. Is this normal, or is it a problem related to what you guys are talking about?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Its normal. CPU needs less voltage during IDLE, more voltage when it is stressed (LOAD).
Just think about. Lets say that you need 1.4V(load) for 4ghz. 
If LLC is DISABLED you have to set it @ 1.45V in BIOS. That will be 1.44V during IDLE
If you ENABE LLC, you have to set it @ 1.35V , that will be like 1.36V during IDLE

Sorry for my English


----------



## MrRogers

put mine on order last night!!!!


----------



## nagle3092

I just put my order in 30 seconds ago.


----------



## VisioDei

I have been part of you for some time, finally got everything put together and a little time, movies are up and if you want to take a look it is all on my blog, including pics, and video for installation.

finally ordered my corsair 1200ax today, so that will come soon, then to watering the system.
I had the same issues with the NB temps, for curiousity sake I slipped a temp probe under the mosfet heat-sink. 50C!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I AM NOT overclocking yet, everything is stock in my system including the cooling (since I am going to go water soon).
but just an FYI, I would check yours, I think that doesn't help the NB temp, that heat-sink regardless of the temp on the NB would transfer heat from the Mosfets Fast, and unfortunately the colder you get the NB the faster it would be warmed up from the mosfets







.
going to HAVE to find a way to cool not just the NB.
just a thought, I will be taking a look at a way to do that without water, when I return to work tomorrow.
just another issue, (going to be sending mine back) The OPT_FAN1 header, doesn't work, it give power to the fan, but doesn't read the rpm.
check your WHOLE board this may be a common issue.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
Its normal. CPU needs less voltage during IDLE, more voltage when it is stressed (LOAD).
Just think about. Lets say that you need 1.4V(load) for 4ghz.
If LLC is DISABLED you have to set it @ 1.45V in BIOS. That will be 1.44V during IDLE
If you ENABE LLC, you have to set it @ 1.35V , that will be like 1.36V during IDLE

Sorry for my English

yeah but it's about 0.05v higher when stressed








mine is set to 1.5v in bios, and stressed it get's 1.55v


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
yeah but it's about 0.05v higher when stressed








mine is set to 1.5v in bios, and stressed it get's 1.55v









Mine does the same thing, maybe a little less. If I disable LLC it goes the other direction. Dropped way down then shut off right when I fired up prime.


----------



## lightsout

Where do you see what revision your board is?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Where do you see what revision your board is?

CPU-z should tell you on the mainboard tab in the revision field. Mine says 02 if I remember correctly.

Here's a screen-shot I took the other day after I dubbed my OC as stable, it has 4 views of CPU-Z plus Probe II. Should show the revision of my board in the second CPU-Z window.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
yeah but it's about 0.05v higher when stressed








mine is set to 1.5v in bios, and stressed it get's 1.55v









LLC works like this:

1.50V(set BIOS).....1.49-1.50V(IDLE).....1.44-1.45V(LOAD)....LLC-DISABLE
1.50V(set BIOS).....1.50-1.51V(IDLE).....1.54-1.55V(LOAD)....LLC-ENABLE(AUTO)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
CPU-z should tell you on the mainboard tab in the revision field. Mine says 02 if I remember correctly.

Here's a screen-shot I took the other day after I dubbed my OC as stable, it has 4 views of CPU-Z plus Probe II. Should show the revision of my board in the second CPU-Z window.










Thanks, sorry for the double post. Mine is the same as yours.

As far as the NB goes. It sure stays hot longer then anything else. After gaming for about 45 minutes its up to 51c. After a few minutes its only dropped 2c. I wonder why that is. The cpu will cool almost instantly.

Anyone have any info on what are safe operating temps for a NB. I assume the mosfets are hot too.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Thanks, sorry for the double post. Mine is the same as yours.

As far as the NB goes. It sure stays hot longer then anything else. After gaming for about 45 minutes its up to 51c. After a few minutes its only dropped 2c. I wonder why that is. The cpu will cool almost instantly.

Anyone have any info on what are safe operating temps for a NB. I assume the mosfets are hot too.

Not sure what the safe-range would be, but while in game my NB doesn't get over 46c...but I'm also running 7 cooler master R4s in my case, 4 of which are intake(2 side panel, 2 front). Having really good fans on the side panel really knocks down that NB temp.


----------



## lightsout

I cant put a fan in the top position because of my push pull set up. I do have an antec spot cool pointed at it but those things sucks. It doesn't stay bent the way I want it. I just got my case and kind of threw it all together. I need to figure out how to get the best air flow. I will need to get some more fans soon I guess.

I realy don't want to pull out the mobo but the NB is bothering me. I knew I should have looked when I had it out. Didn't want to screw anything up lol.

So I hear someone said ocz freeze would be good for the NB and SB if you do the fix?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I cant put a fan in the top position because of my push pull set up. I do have an antec spot cool pointed at it but those things sucks. It doesn't stay bent the way I want it. I just got my case and kind of threw it all together. I need to figure out how to get the best air flow. I will need to get some more fans soon I guess.

I realy don't want to pull out the mobo but the NB is bothering me. I knew I should have looked when I had it out. Didn't want to screw anything up lol.

So I hear someone said ocz freeze would be good for the NB and SB if you do the fix?

I couldn't fit the top side-panel fan when I did push/shroud/rad/pull/case...so I mounted the pull fan on the outside of the case. You could probably do the same, and even cut out that mesh in the back of the case to increase the airflow. I would try this before pulling the board to do the NB fix.


----------



## doglife

It seem to be a big problem about the N/B... of the m/b but still again..i would like to know the price.........


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Google is your friend.









Here is what it costs in the US...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131644

If you want to know how much it costs in Thailand, or Germany as you mentioned in an earlier post...try to find PC part retailers or websites based in those areas and search those. Some US retailers and websites ship worldwide, so that may be an option for you as well.

You probably won't get many specific answers in this club thread. You may want to try posting a thread in the AMD motherboard section about your specific question "Where can I get the Crosshair IV in Thailand or Germany?".


----------



## doglife

Sorry...No Price in Thai bath yet. i know how much it cost for C4F But have no idea about C4E *-* *-*


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I cant put a fan in the top position because of my push pull set up. I do have an antec spot cool pointed at it but those things sucks. It doesn't stay bent the way I want it. I just got my case and kind of threw it all together. I need to figure out how to get the best air flow. I will need to get some more fans soon I guess.

I realy don't want to pull out the mobo but the NB is bothering me. I knew I should have looked when I had it out. Didn't want to screw anything up lol.

So I hear someone said ocz freeze would be good for the NB and SB if you do the fix?


Fans are a must, I think with this mobo, the stem on the spotcool screws off and will give you a few more ways to place it. I went 1 step more and got a 120x12 fan and mounted it right over my mobo tray cutout in my k62 .. That has cooled my nb very very well, although I do run 6 140mm's (4 intake and 2 on the top pulling out) and 2 120's on my h50.
I have had mine since early may (rev. 2 as well) and I just now, within the last 2 weeks have the airflow where I want it. My point? keep playing with the airflow as much as you can to get it right, every time I tried something different I would get A little better. Now my temps are GREAT( on the wifes laptop atm so cant post them) low 30s on nb-sb and 27c on cpu and with the 120 on the back of the mobo load temps never go into the 40's now









It can be done, just take your time and dont be afraid to think outside the box a little. Also I never took my heatsink off and was in 50,s as well when I first got this board.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doglife*


Sorry...No Price in Thai bath yet. i know how much it cost for C4F But have no idea about C4E *-* *-*


There is no release date either. No prices have been seen, just guessed at earlier in this thread.


----------



## Johnsen

I See that im not on the list yet, so heres a few pic's of My seyup.


















































Here is before I fixed the turbulence in the res.


----------



## Johnsen

And a quick question.
What setting should i clock in the BIOS to get 4ghz? The BIOS is so complicated and all i can get is 3.8 out of Asus TurboV EVO program.
Anyone?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


I See that im not on the list yet, so heres a few pic's of My seyup.









Here is before I fixed the turbulence in the res.











Nice setup!!
Foxy is slacking on the updating but I am sure it will happen soon.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Fans are a must, I think with this mobo, the stem on the spotcool screws off and will give you a few more ways to place it. I went 1 step more and got a 120x12 fan and mounted it right over my mobo tray cutout in my k62 .. That has cooled my nb very very well, although I do run 6 140mm's (4 intake and 2 on the top pulling out) and 2 120's on my h50.
I have had mine since early may (rev. 2 as well) and I just now, within the last 2 weeks have the airflow where I want it. My point? keep playing with the airflow as much as you can to get it right, every time I tried something different I would get A little better. Now my temps are GREAT( on the wifes laptop atm so cant post them) low 30s on nb-sb and 27c on cpu and with the 120 on the back of the mobo load temps never go into the 40's now









It can be done, just take your time and dont be afraid to think outside the box a little. Also I never took my heatsink off and was in 50,s as well when I first got this board.










Yah I need some time when i'm off to rip it open and try some stuff. I don't think I could fit a fan behind the mobo though. I keep seeing people do this. Theres hardly any room in mine and no grills on the backside panel so I think the fan would burn up if I did somehow fit it in there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I couldn't fit the top side-panel fan when I did push/shroud/rad/pull/case...so I mounted the pull fan on the outside of the case. You could probably do the same, and even cut out that mesh in the back of the case to increase the airflow. I would try this before pulling the board to do the NB fix.


 The thing blocking mine isnt the fan but the heatsink itself. I may cut the rear mesh out and get a better exhaust fan. The stock fans on my storm scout don't seem to move much air.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yah I need some time when i'm off to rip it open and try some stuff. I don't think I could fit a fan behind the mobo though. I keep seeing people do this. Theres hardly any room in mine and no grills on the backside panel so I think the fan would burn up if I did somehow fit it in there.

The thing blocking mine isnt the fan but the heatsink itself. I may cut the rear mesh out and get a better exhaust fan. The stock fans on my storm scout don't seem to move much air.


Keep in mind that fan is not ON the mobo itself its on the tray cutout and the backside at that. A 120x12 is a very slim fan. I really dont have very much room in mine either but it fit.
I will mod that side panel this weekend I hope to allow more air to get in.

Edit: hope you can see it


----------



## lightsout

I was able to shove the fan that came on the stock 1055t heatsink behind the side panel. I wouldn't say the door is on right. If I can get a really thin fan it should fit better. NB is idling at 41c right now so I'm happy, thanks for the idea. I'll probably cruise by frys on friday and try to get some fans.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I was able to shove the fan that came on the stock 1055t heatsink behind the side panel. I wouldn't say the door is on right. If I can get a really thin fan it should fit better. NB is idling at 41c right now so I'm happy, thanks for the idea. I'll probably cruise by frys on friday and try to get some fans.


Here is the fan I am using:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185138

If you can find it at frys, cool, performancepc also has them for 7.99 each.
You should also see you load temps on your nb and cpu drop some as well


----------



## lightsout

Perfect, just went ahead and ordered it from newegg. Looks like it should fit.


----------



## supra_rz

wow nice pc there but seriously change the gpu







..


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


And a quick question.
What setting should i clock in the BIOS to get 4ghz? The BIOS is so complicated and all i can get is 3.8 out of Asus TurboV EVO program.
Anyone?


Nice rig man! The white and blue looks sweet!

So I take it you are running your voltages on AUTO? With that CPU you are probably gonna need around 1.48V on the cpu. If you OC the NB at all make sure you keep your HT clock around 2000-2200. Can you post a screen shot of your settings in EVO so we know what you're working with?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Here is the fan I am using:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185138

If you can find it at frys, cool, performancepc also has them for 7.99 each.
You should also see you load temps on your nb and cpu drop some as well


Just ran linx for 10 minutes cpu topped out at 50, NB at 46. Definitely helped.


----------



## nagle3092

Ok since I have some time till my board gets here does anyone one know if I run my GPUs in slot 1 & 3 will they both run at 16x? My reason for this is just to help keep them cooler untill I get some AP 181s.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Just ran linx for 10 minutes cpu topped out at 50, NB at 46. Definitely helped.


Cool, glad it helped









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Ok since I have some time till my board gets here does anyone one know if I run my GPUs in slot 1 & 3 will they both run at 16x? My reason for this is just to help keep them cooler untill I get some AP 181s.


yes 1&3 will run @ x16


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


And a quick question.
What setting should i clock in the BIOS to get 4ghz? The BIOS is so complicated and all i can get is 3.8 out of Asus TurboV EVO program.
Anyone?


Here's the settings I used in BIOS to hit a stable 4.0GHz...bare in mind they may not work for you, even if we run some of the same components.

CPU Ratio = 20x(Changed from 17x)
Voltages = Manual(Changed from Offset)
CPU Voltage = 1.4500v(Changed from Auto, keyed in manually)

So far those settings have passed numerous 5-pass runs with ITB, numerous several-hour blend tests with Prime95(longest being 5-6 hours), and several hours of BFBC2 and various other demanding PC games. My idle temp is 36c with an ambient of 75c, max load temp during stress testing peaked at 56c.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Here's the settings I used in BIOS to hit a stable 4.0GHz...bare in mind they may not work for you, even if we run some of the same components.

CPU Ratio = 20x(Changed from 17x)
Voltages = Manual(Changed from Offset)
CPU Voltage = 1.4500v(Changed from Auto, keyed in manually)

So far those settings have passed numerous 5-pass runs with ITB, numerous several-hour blend tests with Prime95(longest being 5-6 hours), and several hours of BFBC2 and various other demanding PC games. My idle temp is 36c with an ambient of 75c, max load temp during stress testing peaked at 56c.

SW Missouri eh? You like Villa Sauce??


----------



## tagz

ok, just got my system up and going. Just wondering if these are acceptable tenps for the chips.

NB-46
SB-39


----------



## Swiftes

Got my board, time to start clocking


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagz* 
ok, just got my system up and going. Just wondering if these are acceptable tenps for the chips.

NB-46
SB-39

Those temps are acceptable. You might get the NB a little lower if you have a fan pointed at it...either an add-on fan that mounts via a PCI slot, or a good side-panel fan.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
SW Missouri eh? You like Villa Sauce??
















Don't think I've been to the Mexican Villa yet, if that's what you're talking about. I hit up Chicago Style in SPFD mostly, being from Chicago I love my Vienna Beef hotdogs and mozarella-smothered italian beefs.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Don't think I've been to the Mexican Villa yet, if that's what you're talking about. I hit up Chicago Style in SPFD mostly, being from Chicago I love my Vienna Beef hotdogs and mozarella-smothered italian beefs.









Dude you live down there and havn't been to the Villa yet?!?! Man that is a crime in itself!!! The food's nothing special, but that salsa is F*I*R*E









If you like hot stuff check it out man!


----------



## tagz

I am looking for any input as to which cooler i should now get since the CM V6GT wont fit due to RAM height.
I am looking at either the H70, H50, or the ECO


----------



## navit

Any of the 3 will work


----------



## Ceadderman

Get the H50, buy a couple cheap high CFM fans turn the stock fan into a shroud and lapp the H50 plate. You'll have saved about $20 over the cost of the H70.

The ECO is okay but I think the H50 is better and the H70 by default since it's better than the H50 but costs too much to get roughly ~3c better temps than the H50 after the above modifications.









~Ceadder


----------



## lightsout

I took the antec spot cool fan off the bendy arm and zip tied it right in front of the mosfets/NB. Ambients are high 70's and it didn't go above 44 while gaming. I'm much happier with that. Thanks everyone who helped.

What do I need to do so I can add the CH4 club to my sig?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I took the antec spot cool fan off the bendy arm and zip tied it right in front of the mosfets/NB. Ambients are high 70's and it didn't go above 44 while gaming. I'm much happier with that. Thanks everyone who helped.

What do I need to do so I can add the CH4 club to my sig?


It should be in the first post, a string of text you can copy and paste in to your signature.

As for becoming a member...we're all waiting on Foxxy to update the first post and add everyone. She said she'd do it last weekend, haven't heard from her since.


----------



## lightsout

Ok I thought you had to be added before you used the sig.


----------



## VisioDei

Alright, as I was saying earlier, about the NB over heating problem is not so much caused by the NB, but MORE by the Mosfets spilling heat over to the NB.








I did a simple test today, and as you can see, on idle from around 50C idle (all stock fans, no OCing) to the HUGE difference of 39C at idle.
this is, as you can see, just by adding a 80mm fan to the mosfets (and I didn't even try, it just happens that in the HAF-X with the stock fans, an 80mm fan fits snug enough between the rear case fan, and the CPU cooler, to not need and mounting anything.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wermad

another reason to go water and use one of these











-or-


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I took the antec spot cool fan off the bendy arm and zip tied it right in front of the mosfets/NB. Ambients are high 70's and it didn't go above 44 while gaming. I'm much happier with that. Thanks everyone who helped.


Glad to see it got better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VisioDei*


Alright, as I was saying earlier, about the NB over heating problem is not so much caused by the NB, but MORE by the Mosfets spilling heat over to the NB.








I did a simple test today, and as you can see, on idle from around 50C idle (all stock fans, no OCing) to the HUGE difference of 39C at idle.
this is, as you can see, just by adding a 80mm fan to the mosfets (and I didn't even try, it just happens that in the HAF-X with the stock fans, an 80mm fan fits snug enough between the rear case fan, and the CPU cooler, to not need and mounting anything.

Hope that helps.


Agreed


----------



## VisioDei

oh. I will be water cooling, that was the plan all along, just saving up the money for the blocks right now. Unfortunately that means that I need to do some temp stop gap measures right now.


----------



## Phobos223

Wermad did you get your block yet??????

And VisioDei is right.. the VRMs get mad hot when pushing high voltage at load. The EK block takes care of that though


----------



## crazycuz2k

My block comes in today... will post pics to let you see it in acetal and nickel since I've only seen it on a mobo in acrylic/nickel


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazycuz2k* 
My block comes in today... will post pics to let you see it in acetal and nickel since I've only seen it on a mobo in acrylic/nickel

Here's mine










Edit: nm I misread your post.... thought you had never see the arcrylic on a mobo :-/


----------



## crazycuz2k

Yeah you're the only one I've seen so far that has an EK WB on the CHIV. Been looking around. Staying with an acetal nickel theme. Can't wait til I get home from work.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ right on man it's gonna be a fun night for you!


----------



## M YANCEY

Guys what is the best water cooling system to use? I have always been a air cooled man until now. This is my new build and I think I wont to go water cooling rig this time.. Little help please... Thanks.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I pulled the failed Raptor HD's & replaced them with a set of OCZ Agility 2's in RAID 0. I then cloned the back up cloned image from the 2 last working Raptors.

Does anyone have an hints or links to optimizing & improving the speed of this set up? BTW, the remaining Raptors are unplugged, as is the back up HD.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Wermad did you get your block yet??????

No Im stalling, two reasons:

1) School, gotta take care of that first.

2) came down w/ pneumonia this week, still recovering







.

If I get better next week, will be putting my order in then. I originally wanted to get everything through ppcs because Im looking to buy some extra bits and pieces from them too (mainly some 15" cold cats







), but I decided to get the gpu blocks first as they are an inferno







and frozencpu had them only. If ppcs has the board block will be getting the supreme hf in nickel to match. Ceadder has me debating on getting the clear top or red acrylic (im running red dye primochill coolant though). And the cpu is something Im debating on too.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
No Im stalling, two reasons:

1) School, gotta take care of that first.

2) came down w/ pneumonia this week, still recovering







.

If I get better next week, will be putting my order in then. I originally wanted to get everything through ppcs because Im looking to buy some extra bits and pieces from them too (mainly some 15" cold cats







), but I decided to get the gpu blocks first as they are an inferno







and frozencpu had them only. If ppcs has the board block will be getting the supreme hf in nickel to match. Ceadder has me debating on getting the clear top or red acrylic (im running red dye primochill coolant though). And the cpu is something Im debating on too.


Damn dude pneumonia sucks... I had that last year was in hospital for a week!
Yea I saw that new block wit hteh red top and the chrome plate... looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## navit

Well guys last night I got a wild hair that left an ich I had to scratch, so I need a way to get fresh air to the fan I put on the mobotray. Went to work and got a hole cutter and went to town. Man this stuff is tough,burnt up 2 drills and still never got all the way through. So I packed it all up this morning to work on it at work where the tools are much better and after a while this is what I came up with.








Now all I need is to fasion some sort of grill for it, any thoughts on a good material to use???









Hope you guys can see the pics, it was with my cell phone


----------



## NathG79

Hi Guys. Had My 955 C2 lapped, for about a year now, Its good, but I`m starting to get a bit jealous of all these 4.0Ghz thubans, + my CH IV is made for X6, had a recent unexpected wind fall and wanna get the 1090t, can anyone recommend holding off, or should i just get the 1055t (125w), OR----- Hold of for the 1055t (95w)- Big OR- shall I just wait for the next low TDP 10---X6`s. Or shall I just bury my head in the sand and wait for bulldozer??. its burning a hole-big time.
Thanks guys....


----------



## crazycuz2k

If I were you I'd get the 95 watt 1055T at Tigerdirect for $189? That's what I would get.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...299&CatId=4433

But I'm quite happy with my 50 though... will wait for the 2nd gen thubans with high clocks and more efficient cores.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

@Nath get the 1055t 95watt version it overclocks good and it's cheap. After that you can upgrade to a Bulldozer later on


----------



## NathG79

@crazycuz2k, yeah but does tiger direct ship to uk, cause i cant get the 95w 1055t anywhere in blighty. well, not unless i buy a mb bundle, which i don't need.


----------



## Ceadderman

No way man, hold off and tough it out til Bulldozer drops. First ones will be AM3 compatible. That's why I went with 955 BE instead of Thuban. I coulda got either one of them. But it made no sense to do so with Bulldozer on the horizon. 8 Cores are NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM! *URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRP!*









~Ceadder


----------



## NathG79

When are the first AM3+ bulldozer cpu`s released? I have heard all kinds of rumors, Q4 210, Q12011, does anyone have any rock solid info\\?


----------



## Ceadderman

I hear those are Q4 as well. Not sure. You know how that goes. There were all sorts of definitive times given for Thuban. And Thuban dropped in our back yards and had a block party before anyone was really ready for it.


















~Ceadder


----------



## NathG79

lol, I hear you!.,







, might just hang fire for the mo. I cant wait for bulldozer.


----------



## NathG79

What about the new CH IV bios,














I`ve been checking Bingo`s forum like a STALKO for about 3 weeks now, just keep refreshing. lol. lets hope we get something new soon aye guys!....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Well guys last night I got a wild hair that left an ich I had to scratch, so I need a way to get fresh air to the fan I put on the mobotray. Went to work and got a hole cutter and went to town. Man this stuff is tough,burnt up 2 drills and still never got all the way through. So I packed it all up this morning to work on it at work where the tools are much better and after a while this is what I came up with.









Now all I need is to fasion some sort of grill for it, any thoughts on a good material to use???









Hope you guys can see the pics, it was with my cell phone


Hey man that looks pretty sweet. I was considering doing this but thought it would look too tacky. What did you use some sort of hole saw made for metal? I just bought my case and I am scared to go hack it up but its tempting.


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NathG79*


What about the new CH IV bios,














I`ve been checking Bingo`s forum like a STALKO for about 3 weeks now, just keep refreshing. lol. lets hope we get something new soon aye guys!....


bingo13 made THIS statement today, could be another week or so.
He also hints that the Extreme is coming "shortly"!


----------



## Ceadderman

Seeing is believing.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


bingo13 made THIS statement today, could be another week or so.
He also hints that the Extreme is coming "shortly"!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NathG79*


Hi Guys. Had My 955 C2 lapped, for about a year now, Its good, but I`m starting to get a bit jealous of all these 4.0Ghz thubans, + my CH IV is made for X6, had a recent unexpected wind fall and wanna get the 1090t, can anyone recommend holding off, or should i just get the 1055t (125w), OR----- Hold of for the 1055t (95w)- Big OR- shall I just wait for the next low TDP 10---X6`s. Or shall I just bury my head in the sand and wait for bulldozer??. its burning a hole-big time.
Thanks guys....










1075t is coming out soon, a few weeks I believe, some US retailers are listing them about $270-280, preorder though. I been told the 1055t 95w & 125w versions have the same oc limits, keep in mind that the 95w linked to tigerdirect is oem, so you may not get the same warranty as the retail (only one I have found is still 125w). My advise, is to wait for the bulldozers to come out since your 955 is already plenty enough, unless you definitely need six cores, go w/ the current thubans. 1075t & 1090t are BE editions w/ unlock multi just like your 955be, 1055t is locked version of these guys, but as you have read in this thread and site, lots of folks can get it up to 4.0 w/ a great board like the CHIV. good luck, Im in the market as my dual core (unsuccessful core unlock, very unstable) is holding back my sli fermi(s). Im closing in on the 1055t unless I find an awesome deal on a 1090t.


----------



## Ceadderman

I know it's AMD Athlon II X4, but if I were wanting an increase in Cores and was waiting for Bulldozer, I would get 620 Propus.

It's only a couple bucks more than what you would spend to get your CPU now, and while it's not on the same level as 955 BE you would still see an increase in performance and should be happy until BD drops. I could have gotten lesser than 955 but I really wanted to put this thing through its paces until BD drops and by that time I should have the funds for it. Someone in my family will probably inherit this CPU once I'm done with it since it is lapped.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


1075t is coming out soon, a few weeks I believe, some US retailers are listing them about $270-280, preorder though. I been told the 1055t 95w & 125w versions have the same oc limits, keep in mind that the 95w linked to tigerdirect is oem, so you may not get the same warranty as the retail (only one I have found is still 125w). My advise, is to wait for the bulldozers to come out since your 955 is already plenty enough, unless you definitely need six cores, go w/ the current thubans. 1075t & 1090t are BE editions w/ unlock multi just like your 955be, 1055t is locked version of these guys, but as you have read in this thread and site, lots of folks can get it up to 4.0 w/ a great board like the CHIV. good luck, Im in the market as my dual core (unsuccessful core unlock, very unstable) is holding back my sli fermi(s). Im closing in on the 1055t unless I find an awesome deal on a 1090t.


----------



## gregpap

hi, any news about the extreme version, is it going to be out or not? tnx


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Hey man that looks pretty sweet. I was considering doing this but thought it would look too tacky. What did you use some sort of hole saw made for metal? I just bought my case and I am scared to go hack it up but its tempting.

Thanks, I thought it came out pretty good all in all. I still need to make a grill cover or buy one and paint those screws black and all will be golden. I will tell ya I was a little scared as well. I have had this case since the start of may and I wasnt sure I wanted to start hacking on it either, lol, but here is what I thought. I could have bought a side panel from performance and let them do it, it would end up costing me about 75.00 in the end and if I mess up the numbers it would have been my fault, ie. norefundable. And if I messed it up myself it would only cost 28.00 to get another panel so I took the plunge. I used a hole saw for metal like you thought, it was 4.25 inches or 108mm, thought about a sqaure hole but dont think it would have come out as smooth as round. I tried at home first and that wasnt working so I went and put it all on one of the drill presses at work. Once I got through the steel I filled it a little ( it was quite sharp on the edges) marked my screw holes, back to the drill press and I was good to go. In the end I was glad I did it myself.
If I were you I would find a replacement panel first so you know what it will cost. If its not to much then take the plunge, it was worth it in the end and a cheap fix as I didnt screw it up. ( yet anyway







)
I got a little long winded here but I hope this helped


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
marked my screw holes, back to the drill press and I was good to go. In the end I was glad I did it myself.

Try this link http://www.mnpctech.com/Fan_Grill_Templates.html, you can download a .pdf template for fan holes with screw mount holes, print it on a label and use it for your template.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gregpap* 
hi, any news about the extreme version, is it going to be out or not? tnx

read the link in the other quote









Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
bingo13 made THIS statement today, could be another week or so.
He also hints that the Extreme is coming "shortly"!









they should hurry up with the bios! right now i just wanna kick some people from AMD


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
Try this link http://www.mnpctech.com/Fan_Grill_Templates.html, you can download a .pdf template for fan holes with screw mount holes, print it on a label and use it for your template.

Thanks for the link, thats just what I was looking for









+1 to you sir for your kind help


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
they should hurry up with the bios! right now i just wanna kick some people from AMD









In the end, considering you cant go back from this to 905, I hope they take there time and make sure its not going to create more problems. Once its flashed your stuck with it.


----------



## Phobos223

Hey guys, any news about when the extreme verison is coming out??

LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Hey guys, any news about when the extreme verison is coming out??

LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## nagle3092

Hey fellas my board is coming in today and I have been following this thread alittle but I was wondering whats this talk about new bios? Whats the issues with the current ones, and which are the best ones to use so I can flash them asap once my board arrives?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Hey guys, any news about when the extreme verison is coming out??

LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Hey fellas my board is coming in today and I have been following this thread alittle but I was wondering whats this talk about new bios? Whats the issues with the current ones, and which are the best ones to use so I can flash them asap once my board arrives?

905 is the latest use it till the new gets its testing, imo


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Thanks, I thought it came out pretty good all in all. I still need to make a grill cover or buy one and paint those screws black and all will be golden. I will tell ya I was a little scared as well. I have had this case since the start of may and I wasnt sure I wanted to start hacking on it either, lol, but here is what I thought. I could have bought a side panel from performance and let them do it, it would end up costing me about 75.00 in the end and if I mess up the numbers it would have been my fault, ie. norefundable. And if I messed it up myself it would only cost 28.00 to get another panel so I took the plunge. I used a hole saw for metal like you thought, it was 4.25 inches or 108mm, thought about a sqaure hole but dont think it would have come out as smooth as round. I tried at home first and that wasnt working so I went and put it all on one of the drill presses at work. Once I got through the steel I filled it a little ( it was quite sharp on the edges) marked my screw holes, back to the drill press and I was good to go. In the end I was glad I did it myself.
If I were you I would find a replacement panel first so you know what it will cost. If its not to much then take the plunge, it was worth it in the end and a cheap fix as I didnt screw it up. ( yet anyway







)
I got a little long winded here but I hope this helped
















Sweet thanks man +rep. My side panel is actually only 11.99 on the cooler master site. So cheap now I'm really tempted. I'm going to get my thin 120mm fan in there and see how temps are first. It hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## jkoljo

Pointed a fan to the NB sink, CPU temps dropped 3-4 degrees, NB degrees a whopping 12 degrees and SB temps 6 degrees celcius!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkoljo* 
Pointed a fan to the NB sink, CPU temps dropped 3-4 degrees, NB degrees a whopping 12 degrees and SB temps 6 degrees celcius!

12 degrees holy crap, your stoked!!


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Sweet thanks man +rep. My side panel is actually only 11.99 on the cooler master site. So cheap now I'm really tempted. I'm going to get my thin 120mm fan in there and see how temps are first. It hasn't shown up yet.

Very cool, take your time, measure twice and cut once. I will say I went through 2 drills at the house, and it took a drill press to get it cut so keep that in mind.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Very cool, take your time, measure twice and cut once. I will say I went through 2 drills at the house, and it took a drill press to get it cut so keep that in mind.


Did you already own the hole saw or did you buy it, if you bought it from where.ALso did it do much for your temps?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Did you already own the hole saw or did you buy it, if you bought it from where.ALso did it do much for your temps?

We have a bunch at work but any hardware store will have what you need.

here are my temps right now


----------



## lightsout

35c I like it.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Is there any way to increase throughput on the SB through the BIOS?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


35c I like it.


load is where that fan shines, it doesnt get above 40


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


load is where that fan shines, it doesnt get above 40


I just got my slim 120mm in the mail. I dropped it in there real quick and it didn't really do anything. Of course I have not cut any hole. But I didn't boot up before I put it in and the ambient has went up from this morning. Its sitting at 41c right now. I'm going to see what it hits under load. For you 40 on full load is darn good. I think with a hole cut or not mine is not going to be that good.

I think I would need to reseat the NB heatsink to get that good of results.

Edit, 5 linx runs NB topped out at 45c. I can live with that. CPU topped out at 47, I can definitely live with that.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

this motherboard is hot


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Latest results with the OCZ Agility RAID 0 array on the CHIV. It's getting there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Mmmmm,







I dunno...









I could possibly accept 22c & 16c. But that's if you were using the waterblock or maybe a direct reflection of your ambient temp. But 12c & 6c? I think somebody's utility is a wee bit off.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


Pointed a fan to the NB sink, CPU temps dropped 3-4 degrees, NB degrees a whopping 12 degrees and SB temps 6 degrees celcius!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Mmmmm,







I dunno...









I could possibly accept 22c & 16c. But that's if you were using the waterblock or maybe a direct reflection of your ambient temp. But 12c & 6c? I think somebody's utility is a wee bit off.









~Ceadder










agreed, thats super low, is your rig inside a freezer or something














? my dual core 555be on stock clock and running water, lowest Ive seen it idle was 14c, ambient was like 21-22c.


----------



## lightsout

Guys I think he means that how much the temps dropped after he put the fan in. lol


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


Pointed a fan to the NB sink, CPU temps dropped 3-4 degrees, NB degrees a whopping 12 degrees and SB temps 6 degrees celcius!


I think maybe he meant his temps _dropped_ by that much?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I just got my slim 120mm in the mail. I dropped it in there real quick and it didn't really do anything. Of course I have not cut any hole. But I didn't boot up before I put it in and the ambient has went up from this morning. Its sitting at 41c right now. I'm going to see what it hits under load. For you 40 on full load is darn good. I think with a hole cut or not mine is not going to be that good.

I think I would need to reseat the NB heatsink to get that good of results.

Edit, 5 linx runs NB topped out at 45c. I can live with that. CPU topped out at 47, I can definitely live with that.


Question: did you have your side panel on at the time you had your fan in there?
If so take that panel off for a little while and see how it gets. Then if it gets lower you can add 2-3- degrees to that with the hole cut. 
I ordered a nice black 120mm round grill today and painted the screws, when its all done I will post some pics with a good camera of before and after.









EDit: you should really play with placement also, I used velcro to mount it at first so I could the difference of different placement


----------



## lightsout

Its totally just dangling there. My mobo tray is cut out I guess so you can get to the rear of the mobo to install a cooler. I can see the whole rear of the socket. Im scared part of the fan will touch it and short something out.

I guess if I used velcro I would have to mount it to the panel itself, which would be a pain to plug in the fan and get the door on.

At this point I'm happy with a 5c variance from idle to load, but I will take off the panel and see if it changes.

EDIT^^^ I saw a 2c drop with the side panel off. Tempting.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Its totally just dangling there. My mobo tray is cut out I guess so you can get to the rear of the mobo to install a cooler. I can see the whole rear of the socket. Im scared part of the fan will touch it and short something out.

I guess if I used velcro I would have to mount it to the panel itself, which would be a pain to plug in the fan and get the door on.

At this point I'm happy with a 5c variance from idle to load, but I will take off the panel and see if it changes.

EDIT^^^ I saw a 2c drop with the side panel off. Tempting.


Ok your getting a little better. The sticky velcro give the fan a little bit off the tray, its close but touching nothing . my fan is plugged in to the power supply , is yours top yor bottom?

LIghts , where do you live


----------



## lightsout

my fan is plugged into a fan header on the mobo, my psu is on the bottom.


----------



## nagle3092

Hey all I got my board finally (very sexy) but anyways whats everyone using to monitor NB/SB temps? Everest is locking up my rig everytime I click on the sensors. I did a fresh install with all the latest drivers so Im guessing its everest. But yeah anyways any other good temp monitoring software?


----------



## ny_driver

Use PCprobeII from the cd...or just download it from ASUS site


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Use PCprobeII from the cd...or just download it from ASUS site










Thanks, this is my first high end board so I didnt think anything like was included with it.


----------



## navit

Went wit a different kinf of oc tonight, check it and tell me what you think.
Ok the pic sucks but I hit 4.285 With ram oc to 1800 , vcore @1.36

Edit, wow I was drunk when I typed that, lol


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Thanks, this is my first high end board so I didnt think anything like was included with it.


You can also hook your laptop to it with that white USB cable, and monitor stuff, overclock, and start/reset/shut down the main system through the laptop. I don't really recommend overclocking that way, but I tried it out.









EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Went wit a different kinf of oc tonight, check it and tell me what you think.
Ok the pic sucks but I hit 4.285 With ram oc to 1800 , vcore @1.36


I want a 1090T


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Went wit a different kinf of oc tonight, check it and tell me what you think.
Ok the pic sucks but I hit 4.285 With ram oc to 1800 , vcore @1.36


Damn are you stable with that vcore???


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Damn are you stable with that vcore???


On idle and boots fine havent stressed to much


----------



## navit

Ok kiddies, here are Nav's words of wisdom of the day:

Quote:

ocing and tequila dont mix
Dont try it , dont do, just put the bottle down and walk away.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Ok kiddies, here are Nav's words of wisdom of the day:

Dont try it , dont do, just put the bottle down and walk away.










lol


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Thanks for the link, thats just what I was looking for









+1 to you sir for your kind help











You're quite welcome!







And Thank You.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

What voltage/settings affect memory & bus speed in the BIOS? I'm stuck at 245 on the bus & 1967 on the memory speed. The memory is rated at 2200.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
What voltage/settings affect memory & bus speed in the BIOS? I'm stuck at 245 on the bus & 1967 on the memory speed. The memory is rated at 2200.

Cpu-NB volts is for the memory controller on the cpu.

NB volts is for the chipset, PCI-E, Bus speed, ect.

The higher the Bus speed, the higher the NB volts need to be upped. And because your memory is rated for 2200Mhz, you'll hit a wall around 1900Mhz with Thuban like you are now.

Some ppl have taken their ram speed to 2000+ with looses timings, depends how strong your memory controller is on your cpu.

It will be better to run your ram @ 1600Mhz or around there with tight timings as opposed to high frequency and high timings with Phenom or Thuban.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


It will be better to run your ram @ 1600Mhz or around there with tight timings as opposed to high frequency and high timings with Phenom or Thuban.


What about finding the tightest timings that can be run @ 1600, then increase the speed to the fastest those timings will run? For example, would 1800 be preferable to 1600 at the same timings?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
What about finding the tightest timings that can be run @ 1600, then increase the speed to the fastest those timings will run? For example, would 1800 be preferable to 1600 at the same timings?

Thats what I did, works great all around. And like TS said, gotta up those CPU/NB volts. Mine needs about 1.45 on CPU/NB and about 1.3 on the NB for 300 bus/3000 NB


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Thats what I did, works great all around. And like TS said, gotta up those CPU/NB volts. Mine needs about 1.45 on CPU/NB and about 1.3 on the NB for 300 bus/3000 NB

I'll give those voltages a try. What program did you use to test stability?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


I'll give those voltages a try. What program did you use to test stability?


Prime95 for short term, and I crunch BONIC 24/7 so if there is any problem that will crash


----------



## ny_driver

Crosshair IV with a home made chiller unit.









Got the 1055T up to 4.5Ghz and the NB @ 3.22Ghz today and it's running strong. Going to try racing in a few minutes.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358873


----------



## Phobos223

^^ lol Driver you a crazy Mo-Fo


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^ lol Driver you a crazy Mo-Fo










I second this^^^^^^^^


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Add me to the list please. I have the Asus Crosshair IV Formula.


----------



## nagle3092

Could anyone give me some recommendations for most of these voltage settings? My older board didn't have nearly any of these. I could just set them all in on auto and call it a day but that would be some unnecessary strain and heat on the board. Also whats considered a "safe" NB temp? Right now Im running with a 260 Bus speed if that helps. I got the main ones like CPU/Ram/NB but most of these are alien to me.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Could anyone give me some recommendations for most of these voltage settings? My older board didn't have nearly any of these. I could just set them all in on auto and call it a day but that would be some unnecessary strain and heat on the board. Also whats considered a "safe" NB temp? Right now Im running with a 260 Bus speed if that helps. I got the main ones like CPU/Ram/NB but most of these are alien to me.

A safe NB 24/7 temp would be like 45'C idle and 55'C load imo.

Although when I had the board 45'C was my load temps.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
A safe NB 24/7 temp would be like 45'C idle and 55'C load imo.

Although when I had the board 45'C was my load temps.

Ok did you have a fan on it? I get around 50 idle and 55 load they hardly fluctuate at all, I have a rev 2 board btw.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My ambient is low and I did the NB heatsink fix of filing down the screw holders and changing the paste.

Also great airflow in my case helps some.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
My ambient is low and I did the NB heatsink fix of filing down the screw holders and changing the paste.

Also great airflow in my case helps some.

Im thinking of getting some IC Diamond 24ct and redoing my H50, is the mb heat sink difficult to do? And is it all paste or is there pads also?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Im thinking of getting some IC Diamond 24ct and redoing my H50, is the mb heat sink difficult to do? And is it all paste or is there pads also?

All paste, and no it's easy to do.

Just scrape of the yellow ear wax glue type TIM Asus uses and put your new paste on.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

look here:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...xtreme-71.html


----------



## Juzcallmeneo

I have the Formula, but I would have the Extreme if I had known about it before I bought this one! But it's still very awesome.


----------



## Psycho666

still no update on the OP


----------



## wermad

^^^yeah, whats going on w/ that???

damn its been hot in my area, ambient is 25-26c, my nb is hovering in the low 50's during the day. Im so eager to get that asus block but now I have a hesitation because of this. I already have two of those blocks, so its a cloud of doubt overhead getting the board block and nickel cpu block. I hope i still have the ek warranty in effect if something like that happened.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
^^^yeah, whats going on w/ that???

damn its been hot in my area, ambient is 25-26c, my nb is hovering in the low 50's during the day. Im so eager to get that asus block but now I have a hesitation because of this. I already have two of those blocks, so its a cloud of doubt overhead getting the board block and nickel cpu block. I hope i still have the ek warranty in effect if something like that happened.

Yah its hot here for me too, not like most of so cal (I'm in HB) but I noticed my NB was at 45 pretty much right after booting up.

I guess I need to sacrifice push pull on my H50 to get the spot fan right on the NB. For such a great mobo it sure does run hot.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Yah its hot here for me too, not like most of so cal (I'm in HB) but I noticed my NB was at 45 pretty much right after booting up.

I guess I need to sacrifice push pull on my H50 to get the spot fan right on the NB. For such a great mobo it sure does run hot.

HB as in surf city? That's where I live.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
HB as in surf city? That's where I live.

Thats right baby!!! I'm off of bolsa chica and warner, a mile from the beach


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm hoping that my NB fix yields similar results. Would suck to spend 15 minutes filing down the standoffs and get the same results I was having before the fix.







lol

I did pick up some G751 to replace the X23 paste that I had previously. Still have a bit of that so I can compare the results and then replace if necessary.









Other than Intel, why did you go well... Intel? Seemed like you were pretty happy with your Thuban and CH IV. What changed?

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
My ambient is low and I did the NB heatsink fix of filing down the screw holders and changing the paste.

Also great airflow in my case helps some.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't look now, but MaxPC has the CHIV listed in the October issue and gave it a rating of 9.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaximumPC*
"Any old scrap heap will get you from point A to point B, but it's about the Ride playa, and that's where the Chrosshair IV Formula shines. Not only does the Red and Black color scheme look pimp, the board backs up its ferocious style with extensive OC controls and enough cooling potential to blow down a brick house. How so? Asus plopped eight freakin' PWM fan headers around the MoBo.
AMD users accustomed to building rigs on the cheap might question why someone would spend more than $200 on a MoBo, because let's face it, AMD's claim to fame has been to beat Intel on the bang-for-buck front. Boards built around AMD's flagship 890FX chipset, like the CH IV F, command a premium, and Asus went the extra mile to help lessen the blow.
Subtle touches abound, like the one clip RAM slots and snagless I/O panel, both of which we've seen on previous Asus Boards. Want more? Try gold plated audio inputs, a bevy of onboard buttons controlling everything from powering on your board to one-touch overclocking, and the familiar Q-connector for front panel connections.
We're just scratching the surface folks. Asus super-charged the onboard audio with a SupremeFX X-Fi module, which adds groovy effects like EAX and Creatives Crystalizer (are you sure you want to spend $150+ for a separate soundcard that gives you the same options?_~Ceadder_). Several contact points around the board allow armchair electricians to keep tabs on actual voltages(as opposed to what the BIOS reports) with a multimeter. Asus even tosses in a year long subscription for Kaspersky AV rather than a wimpy 30 day free trial (







I did not know this. _~Ceadder_).
If we're to find fault with the board, it's that Asus included 2 standard PC I slots instead of another PCI-E slot. If you're going to kill of PATA, you might as well go the extra mile and dump PCI too. That's all that holds this board back from a Kick Ass Award."

I imagine that they didn't get a Board with standoff issues for this review. Made a couple comments of my own, but I'm pretty satisfied with the review. Too bad they didn't do the review back when it was a norm to have the issue. Would've liked to see their take with it. For me going on their review I think that you deduct 1 point for the NB issue. Giving it a solid 8 rating.

They gave the MSI 890FXA-GD70 a 9KA rating. IMHO, if you talk up all the features of THIS board and then give MSI a KA Award even though it lacks these high-end features I have to question the fairness of the review. Don't get me wrong I think the MSI board is pretty loaded but MPC didn't even give props to the RoG connect feature nor all the extra Utility features that Asus included as well. It was probably due to MSI's ceaseless promulgation of IDE and the extra PCI-e slot.

I wouldn't have but meh, whatya going to do right?

Anyway that's the entire CH IV Formula review. Hope you guys at least look at all the reviews so you get a better understanding of what they were going on about.









~Ceadder


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yah its hot here for me too, not like most of so cal (I'm in HB) but I noticed my NB was at 45 pretty much right after booting up.

I guess I need to sacrifice push pull on my H50 to get the spot fan right on the NB. For such a great mobo it sure does run hot.


Here is another thought for you my friend, if you are running a push pull on your h50 in the rear of your case then this might work for you.
I managed to fit my spotcool fan against the push fan and the hs itself, it sat about A 1/4 of an inch above my video card. Ifirst started with it just sitting on my card but thought that was a bad idea. Then in one of my drunken reconfiguring moods, ( yea when I drink I love to tinker) I learn the the push fan was really holding the fan in place against the hs and I thought to myself hell yea and used it that was before another reconf night, lol.
Give it a try, you never know. I might have snapped a shot of it as well and will take a look.
My fan grill will be here today as well and I can finish this backside mod I started last week and will throw up a pic or two of my final system. I think if you like blue it turned out really welll


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm hoping that my NB fix yields similar results. Would suck to spend 15 minutes filing down the standoffs and get the same results I was having before the fix.







lol

I did pick up some G751 to replace the X23 paste that I had previously. Still have a bit of that so I can compare the results and then replace if necessary.









Other than Intel, why did you go well... Intel? Seemed like you were pretty happy with your Thuban and CH IV. What changed?

~Ceadder










Hey Ceadderman









I was pretty happy with my Thuban, been doing AMD for the last 4years or so.

Just thought I'd try out the 980X since I had the money at the time. I'm probably going to try and keep getting the best cpu being AMD or Intel to play with, it's been fun.









I'm looking forward to the dual Fermi card when ever it comes out, been Ati for a few years too now.


----------



## Ceadderman

I wouldn't mind being able to do that, but being the broke ass that I am, I'm gonna be doing AMD for the foreseeable future. I'd do the dual chip fermi but heck may as well go with the 5970 and XFire that. Actually I really am looking forward to the 6k series. So when Bulldozer drops I hope to have enough to go 6k.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Hey Ceadderman









I was pretty happy with my Thuban, been doing AMD for the last 4years or so.

Just thought I'd try out the 980X since I had the money at the time. I'm probably going to try and keep getting the best cpu being AMD or Intel to play with, it's been fun.









I'm looking forward to the dual Fermi card when ever it comes out, been Ati for a few years too now.


----------



## Juzcallmeneo

Holy Mess, I've been trying to talk about some of the new CPUs with some people..get some info and opinions and whatnot..annndd I've just decided that the macrumors forum is useless for it!

What is the best Liquid cooling brand in general? I was actually given mine..it says "ENERMAX" on it..is that a generic one? It's covered in White LEDs and has 2 Fans and black hose.

btw MrTOOSHORT, nice system. I spent forever trying to decide whether to go with the 980x or the 1090T..but the 1090T just seemed like such a good price. But man is that 980x one hell of a beast isn't it.


----------



## fssbzz

hopefully the bulldozer will not be price more then $450.
980x beast..for benchmarking, and media editing, design rendering but not gaming..1090T = 980x when comes to game.
an oh ya.. the 980x beast on the price too.


----------



## pippin hot

I got my crosshair the other day built it into a HAF32 case along with a 6 core amd 8gb ddr 3 1600 and a 5970.....booted it up slapped win 7 on it then it fell over......NB temp in bios said 99 it was prolly more and is prolly dead cos all i get now is BSD after BSD and several attempts to get it to boot......


----------



## Dr. Thuban

The new CH BIOS will not address the Revodrive problems. I went ahead and got the MSI board to get around this and to avoid the NB/SB problem.


----------



## Phobos223

Hey guys, just wanted to share this. I got my GPU underwater last night, and just from removing the GPU heat from the system my NB temps dropped almost *8C* on load







never even crossed my mind before... those of you who continue having NB heat issues, may consider your GPU cooling. Even if not water, perhaps upgraded air solution may help the Nb a little!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Hey guys, just wanted to share this. I got my GPU underwater last night, and just from removing the GPU heat from the system my NB temps dropped almost *8C* on load







never even crossed my mind before... those of you who continue having NB heat issues, may consider your GPU cooling. Even if not water, perhaps upgraded air solution may help the Nb a little!

thats great news, same thing when I went water on the gpu(s).

Just pulled the trigger on the ek board block in nickel and a new supreme hf in nickel too. Now the hardest question I have to answer is what cpu to go w/: 965be, 1055t, or 1090t, ???







???







???

You guys w/ the thubans think my memory should be fine if I go w/ the 1055t?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
thats great news, same thing when I went water on the gpu(s).

Just pulled the trigger on the ek board block in nickel and a new supreme hf in nickel too. Now the hardest question I have to answer is what cpu to go w/: 965be, 1055t, or 1090t, ???







???







???

You guys w/ the thubans think my memory should be fine if I go w/ the 1055t?

Go with the 1055T because of the fact it's a more noticable upgrade from your dual core and it will help tremendously with your 470 sli config.

Ofcourse your memory is fine if you go with the 1055T, infact you might get a few more Mhz and cpu-NB speeds with a 1055T and your memory combo.


----------



## navit

What guys, finished all the mods I can think to to with this system. Here are the final pics including the backside mobotray mod, I think it came out very well and cooling like a fridge








I could not get the flash to stay off so the led are quite what I wanted to show but here they are anyway









Put your glasses on to see the last one came out a little small ( ceadderman, lol)

Also looks like its time to dust, lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh come now Short you and I both know that a 945 BE and up will be noticeable over his 555.









And with about a year(give or take, mostly take







) to go on Bulldozer, it's probably better to go with a Quad Phenom over Thuban if you're looking at upgrading from the 555 and just want a noticeable increase.

If Bulldozer was a ways off, I would w/o a doubt go with Thuban.

I rec to save the Shekels and get something in a Quad core (even an Athlon II x4 if AM3) and wait for Bulldozer, get the recommended BIOS and set it up then. There aren't any... check that... there's not many apps (ass covering







) or games that would use all 6 cores of a Thuban anyway. There should be by time BD drops.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Bulldozer chips will not work in non-AM3+ motherboards.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368220,00.asp


----------



## navit

I am willing to bet thats what the extreme will be.


----------



## Enfluenza

hi guys.
my CH4 didnt come to me yet cuz i got ebay scammed








i lost so much monies! so pissed








anyway, once i get my money back i'll just buy it from newegg like normal ppl









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
Bulldozer chips will not work in non-AM3+ motherboards.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368220,00.asp































it could be a typo.
AMD said that it would be backwards compatible via BIOS update.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Go with the 1055T because of the fact it's a more noticable upgrade from your dual core and it will help tremendously with your 470 sli config.

Ofcourse your memory is fine if you go with the 1055T, infact you might get a few more Mhz and cpu-NB speeds with a 1055T and your memory combo.

Thanks MrTooShort, the 1055t is my first choice, but the 965be is bugging me as its a be and most of my games really dont take advantage of more than 2 or 3 cores.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Oh come now Short you and I both know that a 945 BE and up will be noticeable over his 555.









And with about a year(give or take, mostly take







) to go on Bulldozer, it's probably better to go with a Quad Phenom over Thuban if you're looking at upgrading from the 555 and just want a noticeable increase.

If Bulldozer was a ways off, I would w/o a doubt go with Thuban.

I rec to save the Shekels and get something in a Quad core (even an Athlon II x4 if AM3) and wait for Bulldozer, get the recommended BIOS and set it up then. There aren't any... check that... there's not many apps (ass covering







) or games that would use all 6 cores of a Thuban anyway. There should be by time BD drops.









~Ceadder









if the 965 will hit 4.0, I really dont see the need for the extra cores of an x6, plus I can get a brand new one from amazon for $140. The 1055t still seems great imo but it would be an extra $30-40 for extra cores I most likely wont use in gaming, which is my main intention. Temps are no concern since the cpu will be under water.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
Bulldozer chips will not work in non-AM3+ motherboards.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368220,00.asp







































meh, I knew bulldozer was going to be a different socket type to compete w/ intel. well, too much invested w/ my am3 setup, I dont want to change everything just to get a 8, 12, or 16 core cpu. Ill stick w/ my am3.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
hi guys.
my CH4 didnt come to me yet cuz i got ebay scammed








i lost so much monies! so pissed








anyway, once i get my money back i'll just buy it from newegg like normal ppl









it could be a typo.
AMD said that it would be backwards compatible via BIOS update.

dude, ebay is really not the best place to buy your major components. not only is there a possibility of scam, but even if you do get the item, most likely the manufacturer will not honor your warranty. It happened to me, I bought a Sapphire 4870x2, brand new, oem style though, for $200 less than a retail, it crapped out a few months ago, sapphire does offer a 2 year warranty, they said it dont apply since I bought in on ebay, they are not a real retailer. Spend the extra money and get it from a retailer, keep an eye on those rebates and discounts, its worth it because not only will you have the warranty cushion from the manufacturer, most retailers will replace it w/in the first few days, weeks, or month. if your going to buy stuff like water blocks, screws, little tid-bits, ebay is not a bad place to get em from.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
What guys, finished all the mods I can think to to with this system. Here are the final pics including the backside mobotray mod, I think it came out very well and cooling like a fridge








I could not get the flash to stay off so the led are quite what I wanted to show but here they are anyway









Put your glasses on to see the last one came out a little small ( ceadderman, lol)

Also looks like its time to dust, lol

Looks good man, I just got a couple blue led fans that I was going to put on the H50 rad but now I have to put them on the door to see how they look, thats pretty sweet.

As fa as the spot cool goes. I have it like you said, against the push fan and the cpu heatsink. But I am going to remove the pull fan because with it there the spot cool has to be too far away from the NB.

When I added the pull fan I had to back up the spot cool and noticed a temp increase on the NB, I'm happy with the cpu temps with just one fan on the rad. I want to keep the NB cool as well cause this damn thing gets so hot.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Looks good man, I just got a couple blue led fans that I was going to put on the H50 rad but now I have to put them on the door to see how they look, thats pretty sweet.

As fa as the spot cool goes. I have it like you said, against the push fan and the cpu heatsink. But I am going to remove the pull fan because with it there the spot cool has to be too far away from the NB.

When I added the pull fan I had to back up the spot cool and noticed a temp increase on the NB, I'm happy with the cpu temps with just one fan on the rad. I want to keep the NB cool as well cause this damn thing gets so hot.









Thanks, in my k62 case that placement was darn near perfect.I like the panel fans A little better, cools the crap out of my gpu. With the door fans it idles @ 25c, I could not be happier with all my temps now< however I now own alot of different fans<that sit in a box,







Trial and error


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Thanks, in my k62 case that placement was darn near perfect.I like the panel fans A little better, cools the crap out of my gpu. With the door fans it idles @ 25c, I could not be happier with all my temps now< however I now own alot of different fans<that sit in a box,







Trial and error

Are you still using the spot cool? Or were you abe to get rid of it with the addition of the fan mod.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Are you still using the spot cool? Or were you abe to get rid of it with the addition of the fan mod.

No the spot cool is in the box With about 6 others







,
The mod on the backside is great for the load temps on the nb and kicks some major butt on the cpu, but before that the sidepanel fans did the trick just fine. load on the nb was around 43-45, I just wanted more and I was going to get more, lol, kind of got a little anal about it. But I am done now , got what I want







. And with fall and winter right around the corner it will only get better and I have a good summer setup as well









Edit: here are my temps right now


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
No the spot cool is in the box With about 6 others







,
The mod on the backside is great for the load temps on the nb and kicks some major butt on the cpu, but before that the sidepanel fans did the trick just fine. load on the nb was around 43-45, I just wanted more and I was going to get more, lol, kind of got a little anal about it. But I am done now , got what I want







. And with fall and winter right around the corner it will only get better and I have a good summer setup as well









Edit: here are my temps right now

I just put the two r4's on the door, took off the pull fan from the h50. And put the spot cool as close to the NB as I could. Load is 49 cpu and 45 NB. I still have the slim fan for behind the mobo tray but I'm scared it will touch the back of the socket and short something.

Happy with things as they are now. I'm sure I will get the urge and hack the side panel one day.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not saying that this article is wrong, but every in depth article I read had Bulldozer as backward compatible via BIOS update.

Still. if this article is correct on how AMD achieved 32nm, it is doubtful that it will be AM3. The reason being is that the lack of redundancy will(or rather _should_) require less pins. A good portion of them Power related. And the way Motherboards are layer manufactured it's not likely that even with a BIOS renewal, one could get an AM3 Board to Post, let alone to stability.

So that sucks for me. No Bulldozer on CH IV it looks like. I was so looking forward to mating this Board to BD.









So I'm gonna run the [email protected] out of 955 BE til Thuban drops to a more reasonable level. Since I like werm run primarily gaming programs and won't notice any difference in visual performance short of GPU related it doesn't make sense to jump up at the moment.

Don't bank on Extreme being AM3+ as well guys. Extreme is directly around the corner and is supposedly the OC'ers wet dream. I doubt that Asus put together a working prototype at the same time the CH IV Board was being manufactured only to change the socket at the last possible minute and long before BD drops.








I'm already looking forward to Crosshair V Formula. Do we get 6 RAM slots and extra PCI-e slots to spare with the 32nm technology? native USB 6.0 and SATA 8 or heaven forbid _*12*_?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
hi guys.
my CH4 didnt come to me yet cuz i got ebay scammed








i lost so much monies! so pissed








anyway, once i get my money back i'll just buy it from newegg like normal ppl










it could be a typo.
AMD said that it would be backwards compatible via BIOS update.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I was kinda hoping to go BD with my tax return but now I'm honestly kind of glad. This 6 core is already way more then I need and should be great for plenty of time to come.

A BD upgrade will just be to keep up with the Jones's, I'll spend the money on something else


----------



## ny_driver

Crosshair IV getting RMA'd again.









I thought it was the cpu so I bought a 965BE from the Egg (delivered in 23 hours), but still no go. The indicator light next to "cpu" stays lit and no POST.

Ohh well I can't wait to play with the 965BE when I get my new board this weekend.

I should have bought the 965BE in the first place.







Half the cost of a 1090T and no less of a cpu in my eyes aside from lacking 2 cores I don't use and the "turbo" feature I don't use.

It's better than the 1055T because it's unlocked. I'll get 4GHz+ 24/7 easy out of it.


----------



## wermad

kewl, finally someone comparing the 965be, 1055t, & 1090t and making an assessment. tnx for the info NY







+ rep


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, shoulda went with 955 BE Driver. More headroom for your overclocks compared to the 965 BE. Should be able to run stable 4.0 Ghz 24/7 on 955 BE with this MoBo.









But at least you can help werm out if he's bound and determined to get 965 BE.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

it looks like it, amd really shut me out w/ the bulldozer am3+ thing







, Im so irked, Im might go intel, the evga 4way sli classy is on sale w/ a $100 mir, not bad for $280, then drop in a 930 for some intel power


----------



## SgtHawker

Unfortunately I found another source via Wikipedia that confirms BD will be AM3+ only.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368220,00.asp

What a bummer! I went for the 965BE to hold off for the BD.


----------



## wermad

same here, went w /the 955be, the am3+ news is all over the place so there aint no more denying it


----------



## Ceadderman

At least we can put the money into better components and still have some room to grow with Thuban.

And remember now, AMD hasn't entirely closed the book on a Bulldozer offering on AM3 boards.

Bulldozer ITSELF is not happening for us, but I can't see how they would scrap their own 890FX offerings so soon by scooting right by it without Something similar to an Athlon II offering in AM3 based on a scaled down BD.

So until they put the kibosh on it definitively there is always the possibility. Though it would probably be a locked version.








I wonder if they did that if we could unlock the locked cores with the unlocker feature?









But as you said werm it gives us an excuse to upgrade elsewhere.









For me it's GPU & SSD.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


it looks like it, amd really shut me out w/ the bulldozer am3+ thing







, Im so irked, Im might go intel, the evga 4way sli classy is on sale w/ a $100 mir, not bad for $280, then drop in a 930 for some intel power


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Meh, shoulda went with 955 BE Driver. More headroom for your overclocks compared to the 965 BE. Should be able to run stable 4.0 Ghz 24/7 on 955 BE with this MoBo.









But at least you can help werm out if he's bound and determined to get 965 BE.







lol

~Ceadder










So are you saying that I could potentially OC 200MHz further because of the lower stock clocks, or are you implying the 955 is a better chip?

I did my research and decided that the difference between them is no greater than the difference between an Opty 180 and Opty 185.

965s are binned higher for a reason, period. Although I'm sure some 955s do just as well or better than some 965s. I'd be interested to see proof otherwise so I can have another good reason to kick myself in the ass.
$12 more for a higher binned chip seems very worth it to me.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

imo, neither the 955 or 965 oc's better than the other.

It just depends on the chip you get.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr. Thuban*


The new CH BIOS will not address the Revodrive problems. I went ahead and got the MSI board to get around this and to avoid the NB/SB problem.


The dual Agility 2's in RAID 0 are working well for me. I guess it's a good thing then that with Crossfire I wasn't able to fit the Revodrive in the proper slot & was forced in to the Agility 2's.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


imo, neither the 955 or 965 oc's better than the other.

It just depends on the chip you get.


What did you do get rid of the CHIV. I'm going on my 3rd one. What a pain.

I'm wondering if my batch is any good...CACAC AC 1014DPMW?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

DPMW's are generally good.

Back in the Opty 939 days the DPMW's were awesome









I just sold all my new AMD stuff to try the 980x. Just had the money at the time to buy the I7 so I jumped on it.


----------



## ny_driver

Hmmm... well I think I'll sell the 1055T and the 965BE and buy a 1090T...seeing how everyone says I won't get much over 4GHz on the 965.

I should be able to get $150 each for them. Although I cannot sell them here because I'm still 2 reps short.










Intel is intriguing...I want to build one someday.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Intel is intriguing...I want to build one someday.


wait for bulldozer before u do that.
!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Back in the Opty 939 days the DPMW's were awesome











mmmm Opty 170







What a beast that was for it's time!!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


wait for bulldozer before u do that.
!


Why?

I want to get the most out of my current board and I plan to keep it for awhile. And I want to be able to overclock more than I can with a locked multiplier.









EDIT: ohh my bad you were talking about building an Intel.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Why?

I want to get the most out of my current board and I plan to keep it for awhile. And I want to be able to overclock more than I can with a locked multiplier.









EDIT: ohh my bad you were talking about building an Intel.










yup..so u don regret for going to intel...then going back to bulldozer Lol


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
At least we can put the money into better components and still have some room to grow with Thuban.

More SSD's & memory would be a decent improvement.


----------



## bcountry

Bulldozer chips will also include new x86 instruction support (SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX, and XOP including 4-operand FMAC) to increase the capability of the design and advanced power management features. AMD also told us that it will introduce a new AM3+ socket for consumer versions of Bulldozer CPUs. AM2 and AM3 processors will work in the AM3+ socket, but Bulldozer chips will not work in non-AM3+ motherboards.

I guess the new chips wont work with the Crosshair IV.

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2368186,00.asp


----------



## wermad

everyone's hopes were raised w/ BD, now amd drops an "intel" style bomb on us. So the 890 chip is the last hurrah for the am3 platform,







. Makes me question whether Asus is still going to launch the CHIV Extreme, or are they gonna tank it and start work on the CHV form/extr









Its really hot (in SoCal, its not that humid though







), my nb is hovering in the low 40's when I have the water loop in full blast, goes up to the high 40's low 50's when the loop is in half power. cant wait for my block







.

Any one know where to find the Asus ROG OC station? mostly everyone is out stock/backorder/special order or they are tagging a $50-75 premium. @ $200+ it really is not worth it, $150 is till quite expensive for a fancy controller imo but I would definitely get one for this price.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get hold of Tater Tot. He has a link to all your answers on the 955/965 conundrum.

I'm still kinda new to this level of OC'ing CPUs'. I just know what I've read that 955 BE has more headroom. If I remember correctly, 965 BE was offered as an upgraded 955 BE in clock speed.

955 BE being 3.2
965 BE being 3.6

The way I read(present tense) it, other than clock speeds being different they're basically the same CPU. Which is why people recommend 955BE over 965 BE.

There is nothing wrong with 965, and imho it's worth the money you paid over the 955 BE, but with this level of MoBo(or other boards like Crosshair IV) I can get 3.6 in my sleep. Pretty much did that already. Though I need to get hold of some solid Benchs' to stress test my OCs'. I have not a single Bench. I just play whatever intensive game I have with browser window open behind it. I got to and ran 3.8 for 4 hours while playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. :CoP at Max settings on 1920x1080 with 8 safari tabs open and running iTunes in the background.

No BSoD and ran stable the entire time. Only reason I backed out of it was cause my NB was creeping up way too high for my taste and didn't have the NB fix done yet. Now it is and I'll be aiming for 4.0 next after some milk run 3.6 and 3.8 OCs'.









Of course some may feel that my OCs' are milk runs due to no Benchies.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


So are you saying that I could potentially OC 200MHz further because of the lower stock clocks, or are you implying the 955 is a better chip?

I did my research and decided that the difference between them is no greater than the difference between an Opty 180 and Opty 185.

965s are binned higher for a reason, period. Although I'm sure some 955s do just as well or better than some 965s. I'd be interested to see proof otherwise so I can have another good reason to kick myself in the ass.
$12 more for a higher binned chip seems very worth it to me.


----------



## levorto

Hey everyone. I would just like to thank you guys VERY much.
I have always been lurking around this forum, and one day I saw this thread.
I was in the process of buying a new system, and this thread has helped me out A LOT.

I would probably have used an extreme amount of time, figuring out why my NB temp was 62 in bios (which it was at first boot) - if I hadn't found this thread in advance.

*So thanks, everyone here







*

BTW: I'm still amazed that Asus haven't recalled the boards or something drastic. If I hadn't been a lurker here, I could've might as well had toasted my current MB. = Money loss for both me & Asus. Strange....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levorto*


Hey everyone. I would just like to thank you guys VERY much.
I have always been lurking around this forum, and one day I saw this thread.
I was in the process of buying a new system, and this thread has helped me out A LOT.

I would probably have used an extreme amount of time, figuring out why my NB temp was 62 in bios (which it was at first boot) - if I hadn't found this thread in advance.

*So thanks, everyone here







*

BTW: I'm still amazed that Asus haven't recalled the boards or something drastic. If I hadn't been a lurker here, I could've might as well had toasted my current MB. = Money loss for both me & Asus. Strange....


So did you pull off the NB heatsink?? Or just get some fans on it?


----------



## levorto

I filed down the screw-holders @ NB, removed the "bee-wax", added thermalpaste to NB+SB, and replaced the cooling for my GPU, with one 140mm fan blowing at both GPU's, which indirectly blows air over both the NB & SB now -Talk about added bonuses









NB/SB bios idle temps before: 62/50 celsius. 143/122 fahrenheit.
NB/SB bios idle temps after: 36/32 celsius. 97/87 fahrenheit.

Almost half of when I recieved the board. Low enough to make me think about overclocking the system - just to gain that extra 20% I know it can give me


----------



## aSilva

holy fudge! i just downloaded probe on new system checked NB ... 77 degree celsius

all i got open is chrome...
btw SB is at 42 C

Is it voiding warranty filing screw holders and replace heat paste?

edit: BIOS said 86C!!!! 
i guess im back to my crap box until i have time to fix it


----------



## levorto

*@ aSilva*

I think it has been debated back and forth. If and ONLY if the crew notices new thermal paste you will risk that your warranty will be voided. After all, its THEIR mistake that the NB does not touch the heatsink AT ALL (in my case, and probably yours). If you use the old paste, you will not void warranty, BUT your NB/SB temps will probably not have improved greatly. (Or is this mysterious yellow goo actually a good heat dissipant? Then why haven't we seen it used elsewhere







)

I would recommend changing the TIM/heat paste though.

Just a quick fact: I filed the NB screws down about 1 mm, to match the SB ones exactly. But you should use a precise measuring-tool if you want it done right.

If you replace the TIM completely, I recommend using a sharp "surgical" knife for the ear-wax yellow stuff. Then clean off with isopropyl-alcohol/ArticClean @ both NB, SB and heatsinks. Lastly, add a half rice-grain (1mm size), and replace the heatsink carefully - remember to rock the heatsink back and forth, and to push down hard on NB and SB area, to optimize heat transfer


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


holy fudge! i just downloaded probe on new system checked NB ... 77 degree celsius

all i got open is chrome...
btw SB is at 42 C

Is it voiding warranty filing screw holders and replace heat paste?

edit: BIOS said 86C!!!! 
i guess im back to my crap box until i have time to fix it


ouch, do you have newest bios? they helped my temps a bit, but I was no where near the temps your getting. If you haven't done the standoff and tim fixes I think your better off doing rma, I've been hearing great temps w/ revision 2, its possible you might have rev. 1 or a bad board from the factory. good luck bud


----------



## Ceadderman

I've got Revision 2 and both boards had the NB heat issue. So I don't believe that it makes much of a difference which Revision it is unless they get another Revision out there. Which I'm not sure whether or not they have anything higher than 2.

Basically it just boils down to dumb luck. Either you have a board that will behave itself or you have a board that you have to sweet talk into behaving.









I thought just separating and refreshing the TIM would get it, since some people did that. But for me that was only half the issue. Now I have the other half done.









~Ceadder


----------



## aSilva

thnx for the help levorto, i might actually do that but.... ill explain
wermad- i dont have latest bios.. but im sure even if i do get it wont go down that much.. i have replaced tims and messed with heatsinks before in other pcs and consoles but never north/southbridge heat sinks...

how long is the RMA process? anyone have any idea?

because in 20 days i have to ship this pc... so i would like to have the mobo before then... if it takes more than 15 days i feel that ill have to learn and do the procedure mentioned by levorto even if it takes voiding warranty...


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


holy fudge! i just downloaded probe on new system checked NB ... 77 degree celsius

all i got open is chrome...
btw SB is at 42 C

Is it voiding warranty filing screw holders and replace heat paste?

edit: BIOS said 86C!!!! 
i guess im back to my crap box until i have time to fix it


Pahaha, you think thats bad?? IM KILLING MY CHIP,

Idle this baby will be on 92c and load will hit 95c, Rarely gets to the threshold for shutting down anymore though ever since i turned the back case fan around. I need to sand. Soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

You guys need to separate the Heatsinks and check the indentations on the stock TIM.

If there isn't any contact then you need to perform the fix. It's REALLY easy.

Take file lay it on flat surface
Take NB standoff and place female end flat against file
Begin
Use SB standoff for comparison
When standoffs are similar in length remount standoff
Do it again to the untouched NB standoff
Remount the heat sink, using the stock TIM to check for coverage
Remove and check stock TIM.
When satisfactory cut out the indented TIM leaving a "box" on the NB & SB heatsinks
Apply small bit of fresh TIM to the heatsinks in the boxes just a dot worth no more
Remount the heatsink.
Finished
15 minutes work and all finished. Just make sure not to get TIM on the exposed contacts on the NB. The SB has some sort of protective cover on it so it's not super important not to overload the TIM. In any event only use an amount no bigger than the head of a small brad pin on both heatsinks.

Either that or contact Asus and see if they would send you a pair of SB standoffs. Which means downtime anyway.

Please though, do the fix. Once you do it you'll be like "Oooooooooooh I get it" and you'll have the satisfaction of not having to spend money to have your Board RMA'ed. I spent $11 having my 1st one RMA'ed for unrelated reasons. Had I known exactly what the issue was before hand I would have saved myself the expense.









~Ceadder


----------



## hata28

My NB is 1.4V and never hit 45C when load! I think the heat generated on your Video Card affect the temperature of your NB. 
My GPU is water-cooled. Tomorrow I'll know if my NB temp will goes up when I swap the new Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU/2DI/1GD5.


----------



## wermad

yup, on stock cooler, my fermis where causing my nb temps to go up. the moment I got them on water, temps dropped about 5-8.

Man all these nb temps issues and concerns. Asus should include a nb water block like some board manufactures, such as Foxconn's bloodrage and Gigabytes crappy but thoughtful water block.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Pahaha, you think thats bad?? IM KILLING MY CHIP,

Idle this baby will be on 92c and load will hit 95c, Rarely gets to the threshold for shutting down anymore though ever since i turned the back case fan around. I need to sand. Soon.

You got some serious problems there man, and nothing that a littel fan is gonna take care of. You gotta remount that HSF, that is crazy hot. Make sure you didnt leave a finger print on the IHS or the bottom of the sink cuz that oil from your fingers will burn that $hit up man


----------



## ny_driver

My new board has just arrived via ASUS advanced RMA/Fed-EX overnight.







Off to try out the 965BE.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
My new board has just arrived via ASUS advanced RMA/Fed-EX overnight.







Off to try out the 965BE.









You gonna mount that one on the ceiling to?







Crazy bastard


----------



## ny_driver

I doubt it, but it may eventually be done. If you want to see how it's currently setup look here









EDIT: the new board works...and the freezer trick fixed my bad memory module too....WHOOOOHHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm going to like this 965BE. 3.4GHz out of the box.


----------



## bcountry

No Bulldozer for the Crosshair IV, going to have to get a new AM3+ sockett motherboard if you want to use Bulldozer, sucks


----------



## nikpoth

beta bios 1005
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/


----------



## Ceadderman

Too bad they don't make socket adapters to move up one socket level, like aftermarket manufactures used to make RAM estensions back in the day. thank god nobody makes those anymore though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
My NB is 1.4V and never hit 45C when load! I think the heat generated on your Video Card affect the temperature of your NB.
My GPU is water-cooled. Tomorrow I'll know if my NB temp will goes up when I swap the new Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU/2DI/1GD5.

NB volts is not what makes it hot, its the CPU/NB increase from what I have noticed.

And wheres this info about the bulldozer only being AM3+? A couple months ago they said the 890FX AM3 would be compatible?? I guess this is new news?

EDIT: Nevermind.. just googled it and read that last press conference... BOO!! Oh well... finding an excuse to build another computer is always good


----------



## hata28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
NB volts is not what makes it hot, its the CPU/NB increase from what I have noticed.


Well, NB sometimes = CPU/NB too. Sorry for that!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
EDIT: the new board works...and the freezer trick fixed my bad memory module too....WHOOOOHHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm going to like this 965BE. 3.4GHz out of the box.









Whats this freezer trick you speak of? I got a bad stick of some G.skill that I would like to try this on. I have heard about it for hard drives but not memory.


----------



## Ceadderman

That was one reason why I had no problems pulling the trigger on Crosshair. AMD duped us into believing that BD was going to be AM3 compatible.

Probably to sell Thubans.









I can live with that though, it's better than some of the lame stunts Intel has done. And no that's not a fanboi







. We run Intel here as well. I just like more bang for my buck. Even if it's not Bulldozer.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Where's this info about the bulldozer only being AM3+? A couple months ago they said the 890FX AM3 would be compatible?? I guess this is new news?

EDIT: Nevermind.. just googled it and read that last press conference... BOO!! Oh well... finding an excuse to build another computer is always good


----------



## Rian

This is me idle/playing music:


----------



## Phobos223

^^ better pull that heatsink off ASAP dude and reseat it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
This is me idle/playing music:


















Your mobo is going to shut down any minute and won't go on anymore.

plz get your NB heatsink fixed asap.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Your mobo is going to shut down any minute and won't go on anymore.

plz get your NB heatsink fixed asap.

Its been like this since i bought it, I just havent had the time/resorces to fix it, I will do during next week though. It gets to 95 on load and will stay there, just on the threshold of turning off


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


This is me idle/playing music:



















wow, seems like the nb and heatsink may be making little to no contact. I would shutdown your system and wait until you get a chance to fix this. good luck man, I hope you can avoid having to rma it.


----------



## odin2free

SOO 
I did a full clean install on my computer yesterday... decided it was time to really keep organized and such so bought a huge external drive and such like that blah blah blah

did clean install 
of windows 7 64 ultimate 
i forgot how fast it boots and shuts down lol

but now im getting the drivers and some utilities from the site

what is the deal with the ROG GameFirst utility?

How do you use it havent found anything bout it...
wondering if you kats know if its even worth it


----------



## navit

Ok guys I am at it again , sauce and ocing







, This time I am playing with a mixture of bios and software. So far its worked out ok with a litttle trail and error. I would like your thoughts, what I could do better or change.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Its been like this since i bought it, I just havent had the time/resorces to fix it, I will do during next week though. It gets to 95 on load and will stay there, just on the threshold of turning off










you shouldn't even be running it after seeing it at those temps


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I'm game...

I was down for some time on my Desktop System.

Just got it back up and running. Except my RAID is not working.

This is rather simple as there is no RAID command other than the BIOS setting.

My drives never changed because I flat connect the pair wit masking and wrote their orientation of 1 & 3.

I sold my 2nd ODD in between starting downtime and today. (could this be the issue? I wouldn't think so...)

I tried to rebuild a RAID command, but the system would not allow me any access except to option 4. I tried options 1 thru 3 and the system just blinks at me.

I tried Control Y to erase the command but obviously with no RAID command present, there is nothing to delete.

My ODD isn't powered either, even though it's installed in one of the 5 & 6 IDE slots.

Any ideas?









BIOS remembers EVERY setting EXCEPT the RAID command.









At this point I'm resigned to reinstalling my RAID if I have to. But I would rather not since building the array the 1st time was such a pain in the tukkus.

~Ceadder


----------



## fssbzz

u mean ur system doesn't detect RAID?
is the Ctrl+F screen coming up?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


u mean ur system doesn't detect RAID?
is the Ctrl+F screen coming up?


Yup. CtrlF works fine. Takes me right to the submenu.

But only option 4 is working.

~Ceadder


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup. CtrlF works fine. Takes me right to the submenu.

But only option 4 is working.

~Ceadder










erm what is option 4 again?
1,2,3 grey out?
that so weird.


----------



## ny_driver

Just a good Crosshair IV picture........

Mr. Turbo has been without his computer for 3 days and is very anxious for me to hook it up.


----------



## aSilva

hey guys tomorrow morning im going to be taking south/north bridge out and doing the fix and probably TIM replacement...

wondering if anyone knows any sites or threads with pictures on how to do it.. not that i really need it.. im pretty confident (if anything ill ask here), if there isnt any i was thinking of taking pictures of each step making a little tutorial... just didnt want to o that in vain if there is a tutorial pics already


----------



## ny_driver

There are 3900+ posts in this thread.........believe me it's in there.


----------



## aSilva

nvm.. found it 
http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html


----------



## wermad

not too challenging, its pretty straight forward, just remove mobo, unscrew the whole heatsinks assembly, dont loose the thermal pad on the vrm. I love the fact asus uses screws w/ the spring attached to it, so you wont have chase flying and lost springs. brings back memories when removing those annoying "tool-less" drive bay brackets on my old HAF 932


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


nvm.. found it 
http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html


Look to see if the heat sinks are tilted in comparison to the chips. Mine was tilted and I had to bend the heat tubes to make the heat sink assembly flat to get proper contact with the NB and SB chips.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm hoping this is due to the loss of the 2nd IDE drive.

4 I believe is the finalization commands. I can't remember right now, cause system is down.

But before I powered down earlier I tried to open the single drive. No dice. No access to a unit that has power. I pressed the eject button and the unit won't even read to open.









Hope this is just a simple issue. I'll find out more in the morning when my Bro brings over one of his drives.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


erm what is option 4 again?
1,2,3 grey out?
that so weird.


----------



## lightsout

Tired of this damn NB issue. I really need to pull out the mobo but I'm curious how much its going to help. Messed with my system now I'm idling at 45 on the NB, not horrible for this board but it seems to have jumped a few degrees after messing with things.

Probably because I have a slim fan behind the mobo tray just hanging there and it may have moved a little bit. No real way to hold it in place back there.

Anyways I just had to vent a little bit, it seems as soon as I have it where I'm happy with it it gets messed up. What worries me is my ambient is only 70f.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Tired of this damn NB issue. I really need to pull out the mobo but I'm curious how much its going to help. Messed with my system now I'm idling at 45 on the NB, not horrible for this board but it seems to have jumped a few degrees after messing with things.

Probably because I have a slim fan behind the mobo tray just hanging there and it may have moved a little bit. No real way to hold it in place back there.

Anyways I just had to vent a little bit, it seems as soon as I have it where I'm happy with it it gets messed up. What worries me is my ambient is only 70f.


I use super glue to hold my fan, primitive but it works.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


I use super glue to hold my fan, primitive but it works.


WHere? Just on a couple corners? With the hole in the mobo tray that seems like it would be hard


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


WHere? Just on a couple corners? With the hole in the mobo tray that seems like it would be hard


I have the bottom edge of the fan glued to the edge of the mobo cut out.

Its not a very good pic (took with my phone) but hope it helps.


----------



## lightsout

ah I see thanks.


----------



## wermad

got my quad, running 4.0 using 1.4v, running some prime to check for stability, so far the whole system is a lot more responsive then my dual core. cant wait to run some benchmarks.


----------



## eidunet

here is my Asus Crosshair 4







just finished the watercooling build


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eidunet* 
here is my Asus Crosshair 4







just finished the watercooling build

looks sweet !!


----------



## eidunet

thanks... now im doing some research on overclocking. Im hoping 4.2-4.4ghz..


----------



## Ceadderman

No way! Really?








j/k bro
~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
got my quad, running 4.0 using 1.4v, running some prime to check for stability, _so far the whole system is a lot more responsive then my dual core_. cant wait to run some benchmarks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
No way! Really?








j/k bro
~Ceadder









lol, I got her up to 4.2 on a little oc run, needs some adjusments to hold at that.

edit: white text hurts eyes,


----------



## MAXIMATOR

can i join this awesome club?
i have my requirements and my resume with me








here's my cpuz validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365237
and here are samples of it:


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eidunet* 
thanks... now im doing some research on overclocking. Im hoping 4.2-4.4ghz..........here is my Asus Crosshair 4







just finished the watercooling build

Looks great! I was running 4.5Ghz/1.55v/sub-zero...not quite stable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
can i join this awesome club?
i have my requirements and my resume with me








here's my cpuz validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365237
and here are samples of it:

















Looks cool, nice work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
lol, I got her up to 4.2 on a little oc run, needs some adjusments to hold at that.

955/965BE rules.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

ahmmm...


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Tired of this damn NB issue. I really need to pull out the mobo but I'm curious how much its going to help. Messed with my system now I'm idling at 45 on the NB, not horrible for this board but it seems to have jumped a few degrees after messing with things.

Uh Oh - I thought 45C was a good temp for idle on this board. That's what my NB idles at for the most part. My CPU is usually at 34C idle. What temp should the NB idle at?

Nevermind: I just did a search and it seems that 42-45C is about right for idle with this board.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
ahmmm...









Sweet looking case dude!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas* 
Uh Oh - I thought 45C was a good temp for idle on this board. That's what my NB idles at for the most part. My CPU is usually at 34C idle. What temp should the NB idle at?

Nevermind: I just did a search and it seems that 42-45C is about right for idle with this board.

My NB idles @ ~32c with the stock heatsink and a fan blowing down the upper section of the HS. Get a dedicated fan for that and figure out a way to mount it.


----------



## Psycho666

still no news about the bios








this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## wermad

I thought there was a beta released, a few pages back its linked, Ill look for it, but the asus support page has only 905.


----------



## darkcommon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


ahmmm...










LOVE that case.


----------



## Psycho666

the beta bios (1005) gives me a bit better voltage regulation with LLC








instead of 1.55v stressed it's down to 1.53v with LLC enabled


----------



## parkay

the 1005 bios is not listed as a beta on the asus website.

also, did anyone else notice that a bios has been posted on the asus website for the CH4 EXTREME!!!


----------



## pez

If this has been asked, sorry, but how is the onboard sound on the crosshair IV? I was considering this board and thought it's a plus that it has onboard X-Fi, but is it really a X-Fi and how does it really perform?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *parkay* 
the 1005 bios is not listed as a beta on the asus website.

*True, but it's real







*

also, did anyone else notice that a bios has been posted on the asus website for the CH4 EXTREME!!!

yeah pretty awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
If this has been asked, sorry, but how is the onboard sound on the crosshair IV? I was considering this board and thought it's a plus that it has onboard X-Fi, but is it really a X-Fi and how does it really perform?

the onboard sound is pretty good actually


----------



## MAXIMATOR

i need a guide on updating the bios of crosshair IV formula im currently at version 0801 and i want to try the newer version which is 1005 anyone can help me?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
i need a guide on updating the bios of crosshair IV formula im currently at version 0801 and i want to try the newer version which is 1005 anyone can help me?

IT's really easy actually. Just download the BIOS you want, and put it on a USB stick. Then boot computer up into BIOS, and select tht eBIOS update utlity... is like the option furthest to the right. Select the USB stick and select the BIOS on it. Click update. Done deal


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
yeah pretty awesome









the onboard sound is pretty good actually









Well I'm sure better than anything Realtek onboard, but how about compared to a true X-Fi card? It would be worth it for me to upgrade the motherboard if it was pretty similar to my dying XtremeMusic.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

I did not like the onboard sound at all. I have been using my X-Fi Platinum for about 2 years and I was planning on selling it when I got my CIVF because I figured the onboard sound would be as good as my Platinum....wrong! The onboard didn't sound nearly as vibrant and clear and it almost seemed like the bit-rate was low or something. Also the onboard X-Fi is just some of the sound enhancements that you get with Creative Labs X-Fi software such as X-Fi Crystalizer, Graphic Equalizer, CMSS 3D, etc. It's not a true X-Fi sound card. I kept my Platinum and my new Z2300 speakers sound awesome with it, not so much with the onboard.


----------



## pez

Eh, that makes me want to almost buy a different board then :/. I love the theme and all, but I was hoping it would be a big plus.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

I wouldn't let that change your mind about the board. Really is there any AMD AM3 board that comes with amazing onboard audio? Maybe someone else can chime in about the CIV audio. Maybe I didn't set up something correctly but I assumed that all you had to do was install the VIA then X-Fi drivers and that was it.


----------



## Tweeky

bios 1005 bata
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/


----------



## Tweeky

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2
official 1005 bios available down load from asus now


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas* 
I wouldn't let that change your mind about the board. Really is there any AMD AM3 board that comes with amazing onboard audio? Maybe someone else can chime in about the CIV audio. Maybe I didn't set up something correctly but I assumed that all you had to do was install the VIA then X-Fi drivers and that was it.

Well part of my reason for looking at it, which is the wrong reason of course, is because my sound card is getting dogdy and a sound card equivalent or better than mine is around $80-100, so getting a motherboard with equivalent sound quality to my sound card and a whole platform upgrade to AM3 and DDR2 for $130-150 was worth it, but I refuse to downgrade in sound quality as sound is the priority.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes that's how you set it up, the Via then the X-Fi drivers. I have only the chipset for sound and it's not as bad as it was just made out to be. IMHO, it's one of the reasons the Board costs so much. If you have a high dollar card, of course it won't hold up to comparison. But if you have a mid level card I think that it stands up pretty well.









~Ceadder


----------



## ny_driver

This here is the Crosshair IV Formula_Extreme







If you are interested in how it was built or want to see more pictures have a look.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well it definitely qualifies for "Extreme" though I'm pretty sure that is not the Crosshair Extreme everyone is impatiently waiting on.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


This here is the Crosshair IV Formula_Extreme







If you are interested in how it was built or want to see more pictures have a look.


----------



## Zhany

It looks the extreme version just got a bit closer but when I went though the asus support website to get the new bios for the formula in the listing there was a selection for the extreme edition only has a bios file but it is there.


----------



## ny_driver

So is the new BIOS out yet?


----------



## sh4rkbyt3

Please add me to the list of owners of the Asus CrossHair IV Formula/Extreme Club. Mine's not quite finished yet but here are the specs to date on what I hope will be my greatest and strongest build ever.
My last build was 3-4 years ago for an Asus A8N32-SLI with an AMD 170 Opteron OC'd to 2.6 on air which served me faithfully in an Antec 900 Series 1 case and very well I might add. 
I've since saved up for 6 years to build my dream system and now all of the parts are in







.

New build-

Case - Antec 1200

Mobo - Asus CrossHair IV Formula

Proccy - AMD Athlon II x6 1055t

RAM - 8Gb G.SKILL Flare F3-16000CL7D

Cooling - CPU (Corsair H70), 5 CoolerMaster SickleBlade 120mm Fans 90cfm each, Green LED, 200mm Blue LED (top)

Storage - Crucial 64Gb SSD, 2 WD Caviar Black Enterprise R3 1Tb drives

GPU - Diamond ATI Radeon 5870

PSU - OCZ GamerXStream 850w (Crossfire and SLI ready)

Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry 2

Switches - Bulgin 22mm black dot green LED (Power), Lian Li 4 switch mini-duckbill LED for lighting

Lighting - 4 12"CCFL green lights

Optical Drives - Asus Blu-Ray

OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64

I've dubbed her The Ignition Source







.


----------



## aSilva

add me tooo! 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362926

and i just fixed my hot NB thnx to the guys here that helped me out!


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like someone is gonna have to start another Formula Club. Cause I don't think Foxy's heart is in it.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Looks like someone is gonna have to start another Formula Club. Cause I don't think Foxy's heart is in it.









~Ceadder










I was thinking the same thing. I dont even see the names of some folks who frequent this thread.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sh4rkbyt3* 
I've since saved up for 6 years to build my dream system and now all of the parts are in







.

New build-

Case - Antec 1200

Mobo - Asus CrossHair IV Formula

Proccy - AMD Athlon II x6 1055t

RAM - 8Gb G.SKILL Flare F3-16000CL7D

Cooling - CPU (Corsair H70), 5 CoolerMaster SickleBlade 120mm Fans 90cfm each, Green LED, 200mm Blue LED (top)

Storage - Crucial 64Gb SSD, 2 WD Caviar Black Enterprise R3 1Tb drives

GPU - Diamond ATI Radeon 5870

PSU - OCZ GamerXStream 850w (Crossfire and SLI ready)

Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry 2

Switches - Bulgin 22mm black dot green LED (Power), Lian Li 4 switch mini-duckbill LED for lighting

Lighting - 4 12"CCFL green lights

Optical Drives - Asus Blu-Ray

OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64

I've dubbed her The Ignition Source







.

That sounds like one amazing rig! Congrats! The wait was worth it!


----------



## crossy82

Not happy.Apparently the Bulldozer is going to need a motherboard upgrade.Can anyone verify this?

Was really hoping my investment was going to be more futureproof,cant afford to keep changing expensive parts.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Not happy.Apparently the Bulldozer is going to need a motherboard upgrade.Can anyone verify this?

Was really hoping my investment was going to be more futureproof,cant afford to keep changing expensive parts.









we wait until AMD themselves OFFICIALLY VERIFY that..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Not happy.Apparently the Bulldozer is going to need a motherboard upgrade.Can anyone verify this?

Was really hoping my investment was going to be more futureproof,cant afford to keep changing expensive parts.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
we wait until AMD themselves OFFICIALLY VERIFY that..

There is strong speculation that Bulldozer is going to run on an "am3+" platform that will run am3 cpu but bulldozer will not run on an am3 board. Officially it has not been stated by amd, I think, but when you piece all these things together it seems like it will be am3+. Think of it, amd wants to go w/ tri or quad channel ram, plus many say am3 platform would hinder BD performance. So much evidence floating around its starting to paint that picture. What is really interesting is the amd guy here at ocn is dodging that question all the time. Why avoid such a question unless its true and did want to give the competition any "advantage" as he put it.

Don't feel robbed or cheated, the CHIV is still a bad a$$ board and there will be new thubans, quads, dual cores coming soon for our platform. Any ways, Bd has been pushed to 2011. I'll tell you what, the intel boys dont have it easier, they went from socket 478, 775, 1156, & 1366 and soon intel will launch a new platform. Its just the nature of the beast, enjoy what you gots and upgrade when your deem so.









guys, Im going to step to the guinea pig role and will try to snag a 1075t and put it through its paces. "official" release was 9/21 but its listed at my local Fry's, I was advised by their sales guy they should have gotten them last week and dont know when they'll be coming in. Best bet would be to call every day, so I will. If its still listed for $240, Ill proceed and compare it to my qaud. Its listed preorder for $267 by some online retailers. a few specs:

Quote:

TypeCPU / Microprocessor
Market segmentDesktop
FamilyAMD Phenom II X6
Model number ? 1075T
CPU part numberHDT75ZFBK6DGR
Box part numberHDT75ZFBGRBOX
Frequency (MHz) ? 3000
Turbo frequency (MHz)3500 (3 cores or less)
Bus speed (MHz) ? 2000 MHz (HyperTransport link)
Package938-pin organic micro-PGA
SocketSocket AM3
Estimated release dateSeptember 21, 2010
I suspect it should oc to about the same or slightly under a 1090t. This is BE


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
guys, Im going to step to the guinea pig role and will try to snag a 1075t and put it through its paces. "official" release was 9/21 but its listed at my local Fry's, I was advised by their sales guy they should have gotten them last week and dont know when they'll be coming in. Best bet would be to call every day, so I will. If its still listed for $240, Ill proceed and compare it to my qaud. Its listed preorder for $267 by some online retailers. a few specs:

I suspect it should oc to about the same or slightly under a 1090t. This is BE









www.cyberpowerpc.com already have it in their amd configurator last week
the 1075t


----------



## wermad

yeah, thats oem, Im talking about retail here. The sales guy said it was listed last week, they have a tag and price next to the 1090t & 1055t listings. They just haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## Scorpion87

Has anyone tested the new 1005 bios for the formula yet ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aSilva* 
add me tooo!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362926

and i just fixed my hot NB thnx to the guys here that helped me out!

WHat exactly did you do and what are your temps before and after?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
we wait until AMD themselves OFFICIALLY VERIFY that..

JF-AMD the head of marketing and the AMD rep here has confirmed that a new mobo is needed.

On a side note does anybody really "need" to upgrade to bulldozer, of course its nice to play with the new stuff. But I bet only 5-10% of us 6 core owners even use that chip to its full potential. Just saying


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
On a side note does anybody really "need" to upgrade to bulldozer, of course its nice to play with the new stuff. But I bet only 5-10% of us 6 core owners even use that chip to its full potential. Just saying


I know I sure need it... Bulldozer is gonna absolutely rape on BONIC


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
I know I sure need it... Bulldozer is gonna absolutely rape on BONIC









Yah I guess if your into stuff like that, . If its for a good cause build all the super computers you can!!!!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Yah I guess if your into stuff like that, . If its for a good cause build all the super computers you can!!!!









Hell yea, it's fun and is cool to see what your machine can do. Is a good way to see what real world performance you get from your various overclocking endevours







And its all for a good cause


----------



## MAXIMATOR

hmmm i see load line calibration on this board is this helpful or?
im currently at 4.3ghz 1.472v with my 1090t with load line calibration disabled am i safe disabling it?
and one more problem here after a few hours of prime i get a bsod any suggestions?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365237


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Quick temp question: I have been running the Blend test in Prime for a little over 2 hours now and my CPU temp, according to PC Probe, is 48C and my NB is 49C. Coretemp has CPU at 36C. This is with a 1090T at stock settings and I do have Turbo Unlocker running. Are these temps OK considering I am using a Coolermaster Hyper 212+ with MX-3 paste?


----------



## Phobos223

^^ yes. Dont use coretemp, always ~10C to low

What are your ambients?


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Ambient is about 24C


----------



## Phobos223

To me that ds just about right for 25C ambient. Staying under 50C under prime load ~3.2Ghz is good for air IMO


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Cool...thanks for helping me out. I was afraid I put the thermal paste on incorrectly as this was my first time using a heat-sink with direct contact heat-pipes.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


On a side note does anybody really "need" to upgrade to bulldozer, of course its nice to play with the new stuff. But I bet only 5-10% of us 6 core owners even use that chip to its full potential. Just saying


well i love to bench.. especially overclock the AMD processor..is already my HOBBY..hehe..cant miss it.


----------



## wermad

guys w/ the EK block, when I did the stock heatsink mods, I noticed a yellow film on the nb and sb, did you guys take that off? I get my block tomorrow and I dont want to run into any surprises. thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

I have that film on SB but not on NB. I would think that you would more likely want to keep them in place werm. I know I don't qualify(yet) for the water block part of your question, but thought I should chime in on the NB/SB films.

I don't know if it makes a difference(film or no film) but why take the chance if you don't have too, so long as the chips are exposed to mate to the heatsink.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


guys w/ the EK block, when I did the stock heatsink mods, I noticed a yellow film on the nb and sb, did you guys take that off? I get my block tomorrow and I dont want to run into any surprises. thanks


----------



## wermad

thanks. I cant wait, will post some pics of the block if I have time, might not have time to install since school is keeping me busy. This order should complete my build, for now


----------



## Ceadderman

Happy 100 guys.









~Ceadder


----------



## daito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scorpion87* 
Has anyone tested the new 1005 bios for the formula yet ?

speaking about bios ... i noticed CH IV extreme first release bios updated on 27/8/2010

does that mean we'll see extreme soon


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
hmmm i see load line calibration on this board is this helpful or?
im currently at 4.3ghz 1.472v with my 1090t with load line calibration disabled am i safe disabling it?
and one more problem here after a few hours of prime i get a bsod any suggestions?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365237

Probably if you enable LLC you won't get that BSOD. What LLC does is when under stress or high load, the motherboard gives the cpu up to .05v over what you set it @. So in essence you can run a slightly lower vcore than you would need for running Prime and being stable. If you enable LLC you should see the vcore increase to as high as 1.522v at times.

Got yourself a pretty nice OC there too!









EDIT: actually a couple hours into prime is when the NB really gets stressed, so take a look at the NB frequency and cpu/NB voltage also. You are probably running the NB @ like 3Ghz without enough voltage to the cpu/NB. I can't set cpu/NB any lower than like 1.5v @ 3GHz + on the NB.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
guys w/ the EK block, when I did the stock heatsink mods, I noticed a yellow film on the nb and sb, did you guys take that off? I get my block tomorrow and I dont want to run into any surprises. thanks









Wermad, I left the film on the SB, but my nb the film came off. I was scared that the block would make contact with the little metal guys but it did not. If you are worried you can use some little squares of electrical tape to insulate the block form the chip! Have fun! Is pretty easy to install!


----------



## wermad

I took off the film of the sb, it was already ripped any ways








Have yet to fire her up.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Nice bro! Looks exaclty like my setup! What color coolant you gonna rock??

Also, what injector plate did you put in the CPU block? If you left it alone, you should switch it to either the 1 slot or the 2 slot plate. Easy to do, just pop those screws and swap it out. Skinnee's test show that will give ya an extra 1-2C off the cpu temp


----------



## wermad

red coolant









It came w/ plate #1 installed already, just had to add the ek amd support bracket. funny how they add the "void warranty" sticker and you still have to unscrew the damn thing to change the intel bracket to amd and/or change the plate









edit: btw, the nb did not have any film,


----------



## Tweeky

why would they put an intel bracket on a block made for a crosshair board ?


----------



## Ceadderman

The CPU block, not the MoBo block.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


why would they put an intel bracket on a block made for a crosshair board ?


----------



## wermad

its compatible w/ both intel (1156/1366) and amd (am3/am2+), cpu supreme hf block that is









edit: ceadder beat me to it


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Tweeky

Please tell me about the good







and the bad







reports for bios 1005 - Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

No worries werm, neither did mine and it's not a problem.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
edit: btw, the nb did not have any film,


----------



## wermad

first run was disappointing, my sb was @ 32c and nb @ 52c







. Took the whole thing apart and found some thermal pad got snagged by one of the stand offs for one of the nb screws, fixed but dont have time to put everything back together. will report back on my next run









EDIT: got 42c initially, ran prime for 15mins, it hit 50c, turned prime off completely, staying at 50c.


----------



## slimbrady

So I just picked this board up a few days ago and man my OC'ing is much easier. I dropped almost a full .1 off my Vcore vs. the voltage I needed to reach same speed using the M4A89GTD Pro/USB 3 board and am still stable. In the middle of a prime run right now and am a little dissapointed to see my NB temps are almost reaching my CPU temps, lol. NB is at 51c right now...stays in low 40's-high 30's while i'm just browsing the web and what not.

My question is, do you guys think it's necessary for me to try and file the standoffs(just use the metal file I have in my toolbox or what?) and replace the TIM? What kind of temps do you all see at load after you have done this?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do eeeeeeet, do eeet.









~Ceadder


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Do eeeeeeet, do eeet.









~Ceadder









lol ok man I have seen ya around and usually agree with your suggestions to others so your opinion carries a pretty heavy weight to me







Should have some time today or tomorrow...just a little iffy on the best method to file those standoffs...haven't had much experience but i'll try some google-fu and see what's what. Hope I don't ruin my beautiful new board xDDD


----------



## wermad

nb temp w/ block is 42c idle w/out using the standoffs. something seems wrong, talked to phobos223 and he agrees. emailed ek to see what they think of this.


----------



## lolskool

Hi, long-time lurker, first-time poster here - and also a huge fan of the Crosshair IV Formula (despite its recent reputation).

I saw this from someone's feedback at an electronics store, and it sounds like its worth trying?... Anyway, here's what he said (just copied and pasted it, so I apologize if there are any typos:

Quote:

OK, I found out how to fix the problem pretty easily if your NB is overheat. Take the heatsink assemply off the board and take a look at the stand off screws. There should be a pair of silver and a pair of brass-ish looking ones. While you are there.. take a look at your thermal pad/gunk.. if your board was like mine then there wont even be an indentation in the stuff. It wasn't touching at all.

Anyway- swap the stand off screws. Yup, that is it! The guy putting together board put the screws in the wrong spot. Take the SB screws and put them where the NB screws go.If all your stand off screws are the same then you are out of luck and will need to rma it or grind down the screws.

Hope it works =)


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolskool* 
Hi, long-time lurker, first-time poster here - and also a huge fan of the Crosshair IV Formula (despite its recent reputation).

I saw this from someone's feedback at an electronics store, and it sounds like its worth trying?... Anyway, here's what he said (just copied and pasted it, so I apologize if there are any typos:

Hope it works =)

Yea it works fine. This gets brought up pretty much every other page in this thread all the way back to page 40 or so









And yes, if your willing to do some work, this board rocks


----------



## Ceadderman

I suggest filing down the NB standoffs before the swap. Otherwise you're only trading one temp for the other. Though the SB doesn't do as much as the NB and isn't affected by GPU temps.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

the stand offs (small cylinders) help prevent warping of the mobo. I would think ek would take the measurements off the stock heatsink to design the block. I tried everything I could and best results came by omitting the standoffs, gentle pressure on the screws and a piece of thermal pad on the nb chip. My fermis are running on a separate loop and are idling @ 30c. With the standoffs its as bad as the stock heatsink, +50c. Still waiting on ek, just my luck


----------



## Phobos223

Wermad what TIM did you use on the NB? Don't tell me you used a peice of that thermal tape???


----------



## wermad

using AS ceramique, have been using in on my blocks, works great. After reseating the block about 5 times, I used a little piece of thermal pad included for the vrm. Its doing 42 idle on full power fans on rad, and 45 on low power. But this setup has no standoffs, which worries me as its putting strain on the CHIV pcb. I really dont feel comfortable running like this, but its the only way I could get a decent drop in the nb temps. The sb is doing fine w/ the same tim @ 30c down from 40c but would have liked it to break into the high 20s. I did notice that there is what looks like an inductor on the middle of the board and w/out the standoffs it easily pivots off that inductor and has a bit of play to either side of that inductor, adding the standoffs had just a bit of play. I suspect this could be impeding contact, though, I didnt want to hack w/ my dremil as I wanted to hear EK's advise on what I could be doing wrong or could be the issue. BTW, you got any recent screen shots of your nb and sb temps, to use as reference w/ EK? Thanks for your help guys, it seems like this far from over


----------



## Chicken Patty

Hey guys,

Sorry I've been gone for a bit, just been super busy with work and everything I got going on. I come to ask for your help. I will be running my 9800 GX2 in my main rig which has a CH IV. Do I have to do the SLI hack to run it, and if I do how do I go about this? Thanks guys.


----------



## wermad

yes, our CHIV is only xfire certified, the hack will trick the nv drivers that your chip is an x58, takes advantage of our dual x16 lanes.

ocn link

hack site

hack supports up to driver 257.21, should be fine w/ your 9800, word of caution, it happens to me, windows crashes on start up if you pull one card. uninstall the hack (its as easy as the install) and then pull the card if needed. other than that, I have been running it over a month w/ my sli gtx 470


----------



## wermad

damn ocn site is sluggish, double post, sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
yes, our CHIV is only xfire certified, the hack will trick the nv drivers that your chip is an x58, takes advantage of our dual x16 lanes.

ocn link

hack site

hack supports up to driver 257.21, should be fine w/ your 9800, word of caution, it happens to me, windows crashes on start up if you pull one card. uninstall the hack (its as easy as the install) and then pull the card if needed. other than that, I have been running it over a month w/ my sli gtx 470









Thank you, actually I won't be able to pull one card since it's a dual PCB card LOL. But should I do this hack before with my 5770's still in, or once my GX2 is in?


----------



## wermad

run it w/out the hack for the ati(s). ah, I didnt know about your dual pcb 9800gx2, interesting card







. well, Ive heard some folks are able to run a gtx 295 w/out the hack, try it first w/out, if the nvidia cp does not show the second gpu, install the hack. hack is just download, click, restart, presto!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
run it w/out the hack for the ati(s). ah, I didnt about know your dual pcb 9800gx2, interesting card







. well, Ive heard some folks are able to run a gtx 295 w/out the hack, try it first w/out, if the nvidia cp does not show the second gpu, install the hack. hack is just download, click, restart, presto!

Thanks bro, I'll give it a wack and revert once I figured out what worked. Thanks again


----------



## Chicken Patty

Well, it works without a hack.


----------



## wermad

cool, everything ok w/ the nvidia control panel?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
cool, everything ok w/ the nvidia control panel?

Yep, everything works perfectly fine. I'll run some games later and post back to make sure you guys know everything is ok.


----------



## lolskool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
And yes, if your willing to do some work, this board rocks









Yeah, 'totally agree







-- I've already disregarded any negativity that was said against the Crosshair IV Formula. I am SO in-love with this motherboard







.

Red and Black just looks so damned schmecksy







and everytime I read the butt-load of features, my jaw drops and I salivate to it... XD

I'm thinking... its high-time I got rid of my 10 year old lol-Laptop and make me my first build







Of course, Crosshair IV Formula will be its backbone







~!

Now someone please pass me the CHIVF-drool-cup before I drown in my own drool pool.


----------



## aSilva

hey guys just fixed NB issue on my Crosshair IV (super easy, used nail sandpaper stick) and lovin it! idling at 42c NB and 41c SB, also got my sythe mugen on push pull should start overclocking my cpu tomorrw.

But yes its a freaking great mobo indeed!


----------



## Camco

Is the extreme ever going to come out?

I thought it would be available for purchase in July, but now it's September and it's still not out...where the heck is this thing?


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

i like motherboard it rocks


----------



## wermad

no







, but the Formula is really an awesome board, if your in the market now, its a great buy. I'm not holding out for the extreme anymore since Bulldozer is no longer going to be am3 compatible, my guess asus should concentrate on the am3+ platform and release the Crosshair V Extreme first, than the formula or gene similar to the Rampage. But its any one's guess, I guess


----------



## crazycuz2k

Wermad that weird. I'm using mx2 with the acetal fb and get 33 idle with mild oc and over voltage on the nb. I'm using the stand offs as well. Any word from eddy?


----------



## daveyandgoliath

Hey, been reading for a while, first time post.

bought the crosshair a couple months ago.

just set it up lastnight

NB was idle at 70 degrees.

During fixing it, one of the stands BROKE OFF, specifically, one over the freaking northbridge.

Anyways, i sanded the one down just a rats hair shorter than the brass ones.
Using just the one, im currently idling at 48.
I ran Prime95 on blend for 1 hour and 30 minutes and the NB never went over 53c.

think im okay?

No matter how great this motherboard is... i did not pay $200 dollars for a chore, its kind of frusterating.
I suppose as soon as an am3+ board comes out i should switch before i have an anxiety attack haha


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daveyandgoliath*


Hey, been reading for a while, first time post.

bought the crosshair a couple months ago.

just set it up lastnight

NB was idle at 70 degrees.

During fixing it, one of the stands BROKE OFF, specifically, one over the freaking northbridge.

Anyways, i sanded the one down just a rats hair shorter than the brass ones.
Using just the one, im currently idling at 48.
I ran Prime95 on blend for 1 hour and 30 minutes and the NB never went over 53c.

think im okay?

No matter how great this motherboard is... i did not pay $200 dollars for a chore, its kind of frusterating.
I suppose as soon as an am3+ board comes out i should switch before i have an anxiety attack haha


Yeah I think that's just bad R&D I guess. Shouldn't have to do that to a board. Anyhow, it's a easy fix, and for such a great board ( it is to me) I wouldn't mind doing it. Your temps seem fine, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazycuz2k*


Wermad that weird. I'm using mx2 with the acetal fb and get 33 idle with mild oc and over voltage on the nb. I'm using the stand offs as well. Any word from eddy?


I submitted a ticket w/ ek support, no word yet. I also contacted performance-pcs.com to possibly rma it w/ them. best I could do was 44c idle *without* the standoffs, plus Im risking damaging my board running w/out them. Im pulling everything when I get off work and setting up the stock cooler w/ a fan, it idles @ 40c and 50c without the fan. Im hoping to get a reply from ek soon, if you got a direct email for this dude at ek pm please, thanks


----------



## slimbrady

So....I took of the NB/SB HS and in comparison my standoffs were nearly identical and both had about equal impressions in the yellow TIM that comes stock. Decided to replace the TIM and sand the blocks a wee bit. Removed the 2 foam-ish strips on the edges of the NB block. Right now I'm semi-idling at 34c SB and 38c NB down from 40's with stock setup. Not bad since both are OC'd and overvolted, think I'll skip trying to mess with the stand offs but going to start a prime run just to be sure I'm still comfortable with the temps.


----------



## aSilva

uhm im idling at 40-42c prime goes to 43, could that be the foam strips that need to be removed or bios update?


----------



## lightsout

Does anyone know what an average temp is for a NB, on other boards in general. I know most boards don't list the NB specifically like Probe can. BUt just curious how the CHIV temps are compared to other boards.


----------



## Phobos223

If you all are prime loading under 45C on the NB you are doing great, no need to worry about it, or do anything to improve that temp.


----------



## darkcommon

Does someone knows when the Extreme will come out?


----------



## Kepi

yay just got my a new addition ... slowly working my way up to my new water cooling loop. Hopefully i will be receiving my new EK HF Surpreme cpu block next week or so.


----------



## fssbzz

i think i have to RMA this motherboard..
i broke the HDD controller.
>.<
if anyone know what my issue is..please help me.
http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...help-bsod.html
this happens after i UNINSTALL my CCC 10.8 driver.









link to the thread for my issue

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...help-bsod.html


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkcommon* 
does someone knows when the extreme will come out?


*ding!!!*


----------



## wermad

I emailed ppcs, they forwarded my message to Eddy from EK, I checked everything, he mentioned the the standoffs should be 2.5mm, I found two them ~2mm, used all the 2.5mm standoffs and the NB dropped to 37-38c







. though the sb is now 38-39c, I think I need a little adjustment for the SB to get her down to the mid 30s. still very pleased and happy this looks like it wont be an rma situation. I advised Eddy two of the 10 standoffs were 2mm, but you only need eight, 6 on the front and two for the vrm back plate. will leave it all day to monitor the temps.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I emailed ppcs, they forwarded my message to Eddy from EK, I checked everything, he mentioned the the standoffs should be 2.5mm, I found two them ~2mm, used all the 2.5mm standoffs and the NB dropped to 37-38c







. though the sb is now 38-39c, I think I need a little adjustment for the SB to get her down to the mid 30s. still very pleased and happy this looks like it wont be an rma situation. I advised Eddy two of the 10 standoffs were 2mm, but you only need eight, 6 on the front and two for the vrm back plate. will leave it all day to monitor the temps.

Hell yea bro I knew Eddy would sort ya out







Makes total sense.. the 2 shorties were causing the block to be uneven


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
i think i have to RMA this motherboard..
i broke the HDD controller.
>.<
if anyone know what my issue is..please help me.
http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...help-bsod.html
this happens after i UNINSTALL my CCC 10.8 driver.









link to the thread for my issue

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...help-bsod.html

Dude, did you try nixing the RAID, flipping one SATA to IDE mode and trying on a single drive?


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I emailed ppcs, they forwarded my message to Eddy from EK, I checked everything, he mentioned the the standoffs should be 2.5mm, I found two them ~2mm, used all the 2.5mm standoffs and the NB dropped to 37-38c







. though the sb is now 38-39c, I think I need a little adjustment for the SB to get her down to the mid 30s. still very pleased and happy this looks like it wont be an rma situation. I advised Eddy two of the 10 standoffs were 2mm, but you only need eight, 6 on the front and two for the vrm back plate. will leave it all day to monitor the temps.

Hmm, that's funky. Mine didn't come with any extra standoffs. All my temps look okay for water. But I ordered mine direct from EK.

Anyone know how to monitor NB and SB temps under load? I'm assuming HWMonitor's 'Remote 1' and 'Remote 2' are it since mobo temp stays the same no matter what.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
Hmm, that's funky. Mine didn't come with any extra standoffs. All my temps look okay for water. But I ordered mine direct from EK.

Anyone know how to monitor NB and SB temps under load? I'm assuming HWMonitor's 'Remote 1' and 'Remote 2' are it since mobo temp stays the same no matter what.

Pretty much everyon on here uses PC PROBE II that came with your board as the standard for temps


----------



## crazycuz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I emailed ppcs, they forwarded my message to Eddy from EK, I checked everything, he mentioned the the standoffs should be 2.5mm, I found two them ~2mm, used all the 2.5mm standoffs and the NB dropped to 37-38c







. though the sb is now 38-39c, I think I need a little adjustment for the SB to get her down to the mid 30s. still very pleased and happy this looks like it wont be an rma situation. I advised Eddy two of the 10 standoffs were 2mm, but you only need eight, 6 on the front and two for the vrm back plate. will leave it all day to monitor the temps.

Yeah the 6 reg standoff are for the top wb, and the two shorter ones are for the backplate.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Pretty much everyon on here uses PC PROBE II that came with your board as the standard for temps

Okay thanks. +Rep. I got this board as an OB item and it didn't come with any software, manual, or even an I/O faceplate. It came with a couple cables I didn't even really need.

With this long weekend I'm going to see how far I can push my 1055t now that I got my water loop operational. I got a lot of cosmetic work ahead of me with wires going everywhere lol.


----------



## projectx7

Just got mine and finished installing it! I'm loving this board and now i think I'm ready to start overclocking my setup. I also bought mine as a open box from newegg came with everything but the manual/CD which i could have cared less about.


----------



## daveyandgoliath

Would anyone out there using watercooling be willing to sell me your passive heatsink? one of the standoffs near the NB broke off and left the threading INSIDE so my NB is now around 53 at load at 48 idle


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
Okay thanks. +Rep. I got this board as an OB item and it didn't come with any software, manual, or even an I/O faceplate. It came with a couple cables I didn't even really need.

With this long weekend I'm going to see how far I can push my 1055t now that I got my water loop operational. I got a lot of cosmetic work ahead of me with wires going everywhere lol.

download pc probe from asus, your bios also has some temperature monitoring


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


If you all are prime loading under 45C on the NB you are doing great, no need to worry about it, or do anything to improve that temp.


I'm idling right now at 44c (NB) ambient is about 75f. It never hits 50c when loaded. I guess thats close enough.


----------



## daveyandgoliath

what about my 53 full load


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I'm idling right now at 44c (NB) ambient is about 75f. It never hits 50c when loaded. I guess thats close enough.


LIghtsout Your looking pretty good, If 50 is your max load I think I would quit Sweating about it, ITs still 15c below max, nothing wrong with that


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


LIghtsout Your looking pretty good, If 50 is your max load I think I would quit Sweating about it, ITs still 15c below max, nothing wrong with that










Oh is that what the max is? 65? Thats cool.


----------



## Ceadderman

First in RAID 0 I doubt that it's possible to run 2x750s' as 1.5 TB. I guess it COULD happen, but I run a TB RAID 0 with 2 single TB HDDs. Since RAID 0 is set up to stripe a linear amount of information between the two drives it should be equal in storage. Meaning you should not be able to go over 750 Gigs.

Second, I think that his has ended up like mine. Changed something on the setup and when that happened RAID controller doesn't identify with the change, drops out and now the system is waiting to be turned back to it's previous setting before RAID controller identifies and allows bootup.

My issue is PSU. System knows that my PSU is 850w. I tried to power up with a 500w and can't get it to boot at all because the RAID command isn't "there". Even though I'm pretty sure it is. So when my 850 returns then I'll sort it out.

I think that it's too late for him though. Because he reset CMOS returning the Board to minimum parameters. I would check the storage configuration to see if it's still under RAID 1-4 and IDE 5 & 6. If it is I bet that's the problem.

Just reset RAID to IDE settings and try that if it hasn't been done already.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Dude, did you try nixing the RAID, flipping one SATA to IDE mode and trying on a single drive?


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

What do you guys think of the Gamefirst Traffic Shaping Utility? I can't find out much info about it and was wondering if it's really something that I need to use considering I have a D-Link router that already has QoS.


----------



## wermad

after one more final adjustment on the ek block, my NB dropped to 35c idle and SB is a lot better now 33c. Im so stoked how this turned out. I did recall two standoffs in a little plastic baggie w/ some thermal pad in the package. It was sealed btw. I haven't heard back from Eddy, but he seems like he knows his stuff, he should, he works for EK







.


----------



## jkoljo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


What do you guys think of the Gamefirst Traffic Shaping Utility? I can't find out much info about it and was wondering if it's really something that I need to use considering I have a D-Link router that already has QoS.


I recommend!








Works fine, keeps my ping low even when downloading stuff (and gaming at the same time, of course). QoS does not work this well.


----------



## slimbrady

what do you guys make of this? Happened the second I started prime95 torture test. Just a bug? Obviously or my pc would have exploded right? lol. Has happened more than once though so has me a bit worried.
================================================== =
ASUS PC Probe II

Alert Log Report

Number = 48
================================================== =

[01/02/2002 at 10:18 am] CPU/NB Voltage Abnormal, 65.39 V
[01/02/2002 at 10:18 am] DRAM Voltage Abnormal, 65.41 V
[01/02/2002 at 10:18 am] SB Voltage Abnormal, 65.54 V
[01/02/2002 at 10:18 am] CPU/NB Voltage become normal, 1.14 V
[01/02/2002 at 10:18 am] DRAM Voltage become normal, 1.67 V
[01/02/2002 at 10:18 am] SB Voltage become normal, 1.11 V

**forgot to configure my bios date after NB reseat if you're wondering.


----------



## wermad

ek blocks in action, uv red looks fusia


----------



## NathG79

Hey Guys. Was thinking about getting a 8800gt/9800gt Nvidia card purely for running Physx enabled games on my CH IV, I already have a ATI 5870. could someone run me through the steps required to get the two to run with no conflict.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
First in RAID 0 I doubt that it's possible to run 2x750s' as 1.5 TB. I guess it COULD happen, but I run a TB RAID 0 with 2 single TB HDDs. Since RAID 0 is set up to stripe a linear amount of information between the two drives it should be equal in storage. Meaning you should not be able to go over 750 Gigs.

Second, I think that his has ended up like mine. Changed something on the setup and when that happened RAID controller doesn't identify with the change, drops out and now the system is waiting to be turned back to it's previous setting before RAID controller identifies and allows bootup.

My issue is PSU. System knows that my PSU is 850w. I tried to power up with a 500w and can't get it to boot at all because the RAID command isn't "there". Even though I'm pretty sure it is. So when my 850 returns then I'll sort it out.

I think that it's too late for him though. Because he reset CMOS returning the Board to minimum parameters. I would check the storage configuration to see if it's still under RAID 1-4 and IDE 5 & 6. If it is I bet that's the problem.

Just reset RAID to IDE settings and try that if it hasn't been done already.

~Ceadder









Wait what??? I thought with raid 0 if you have 2x1 TB drives you have a 2tb array. This can't be right.

Quote:

Array Capacity: (Size of Smallest Drive * Number of Drives).
Isn't that what that means.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Wait what??? I thought with raid 0 if you have 2x1 TB drives you have a 2tb array. This can't be right.

Isn't that what that means.


With Raid 0(2x HDDs) you only get the capacity of 1 of the drives.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
With Raid 0(2x HDDs) you only get the capacity of 1 of the drives.

Oh ok, I had originally thought this, but then someone corrected me, I guess they were wrong lol.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
First in RAID 0 I doubt that it's possible to run 2x750s' as 1.5 TB. I guess it COULD happen, but I run a TB RAID 0 with 2 single TB HDDs. Since RAID 0 is set up to stripe a linear amount of information between the two drives it should be equal in storage. Meaning you should not be able to go over 750 Gigs.

Second, I think that his has ended up like mine. Changed something on the setup and when that happened RAID controller doesn't identify with the change, drops out and now the system is waiting to be turned back to it's previous setting before RAID controller identifies and allows bootup.

My issue is PSU. System knows that my PSU is 850w. I tried to power up with a 500w and can't get it to boot at all because the RAID command isn't "there". Even though I'm pretty sure it is. So when my 850 returns then I'll sort it out.

I think that it's too late for him though. Because he reset CMOS returning the Board to minimum parameters. I would check the storage configuration to see if it's still under RAID 1-4 and IDE 5 & 6. If it is I bet that's the problem.

Just reset RAID to IDE settings and try that if it hasn't been done already.

~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Dude, did you try nixing the RAID, flipping one SATA to IDE mode and trying on a single drive?

man i just did that..and it works already! thanks!
and
did u ever get this before?
so now it works on a single drive..will it work if i go back to RAID again?

so ceddar, my main issue is, i cant do RAID more then 750GB? lol
and i just got 2x of my 1TB spinpoint ready to be in RAID 0 lol, = = will that work?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
With Raid 0(2x HDDs) you only get the capacity of 1 of the drives.

i can 105% sure that he's wrong

with RAID-0 2x1TB hard Drive u get 2TB Space.
with RAID-1 2x1TB u get 1TB space, it use your another HDD as mirror.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
if you're still not having any luck after the suggested fixes, try one of these, its only $10 usd and helps temps go down a lot.











Wow,i want one.Where can i purchase this?


----------



## Domino

What is this?

A good board with a crap layout? ._.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
i can 105% sure that he's wrong

with RAID-0 2x1TB hard Drive u get 2TB Space.
with RAID-1 2x1TB u get 1TB space, it use your another HDD as mirror.

I still think you get the total of the drives.

Yah I was right

Quote:



Reads and writes sectors of data is interleaved between multiple drives. Downside: It takes only one drive to fail and the entire array is affected.

Performance on RAID 0 is better than having a single drive as the work is split between the array drives. Identical drives are recommended for performance as well as data storage efficiency so it is recommended that you use not just the same make and size but even the same model number.
It spans the data across both drives doubling their speed (or something like that) but you still get all the space. You just lose everything if one fails.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I still think you get the total of the drives.

you will get the total of *2* drives..not 1


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
you will get the total of *2* drives..not 1

Yes I agree.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
What is this?

A good board with a crap layout? ._.

Whats wrong with the layout?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Huh? RAID 0 gives you double the capacity of the smallest drive in the array, but has no redundancy. If one drive fails, the whole array fails. 2x60GB = 120 GB. 1x60 + 1X80 = 120GB. This is considered the fastest form, but with the potential to lose all data.

RAID 1 offers redundancy. If one drive fails the duplicate data is still on the other drive. The size of the array is the size of the smallest drive. 2x60GB = 60GB. 1X60GB + 1X80GB = 60GB. This is considered a more stable form, but gives up some speed.

RAID 0+1 = both of the above, but is also determined by the smallest drive. 4 x 60GBG = 120GB with redundancy. 2x60GB + 1X80 & 1x60GB = 120gb with redundancy. This is considered a combination of speed & stability.

I've used all 3 forms for years. BTW, SS drives seem to be more immune to losing data & knocking out the array than conventional HD's.

Right now I have RAID 0 on 2 SS HD's on the CFIV, & RAID O+1 on 4x500GB HD's on the Intel system.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
What is this?

A good board with a crap layout? ._.

Yes, if you wanted to run the OCZ Revodrive in a PCI-E x4 slot & Crossfire at the same time like I wanted to.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Wow,i want one.Where can i purchase this?

Not sure in the UK, but you can always find a retailer that might ship international







, google search. This fan knocked down 10c from my 55c idle nb, also, some people say it helps cool the vrm(s) which may be also contributing to a







NB,







, con't confirm other than it helps lower the NB temps. going water knocked it down to the 30s at idle btw. good luck


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Not sure in the UK, but you can always find a retailer that might ship international







, google search. This fan knocked down 10c from my 55c idle nb, also, some people say it helps cool the vrm(s) which may be also contributing to a







NB,







, con't confirm other than it helps lower the NB temps. going water knocked it down to the 30s at idle btw. good luck










Yah I saw a post where someone said a big factor was the VRM's and he had some data to back it up.


----------



## Tweeky

has any one loaded bios 1005 from asus download







and are there any probles with it?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
has any one loaded bios 1005 from asus download







and are there any probles with it?









Everything is working fine for me so I don't want to go "upgrade" until I have a reason.

EDIT**

Did the NB fix, idling at 40. During some linx runs max was 42. Before I did the fix I hit 51c while doing an encode with ripbot.

I'm donr worrying about the damn NB lol, I guess I should take that temp off Probe so I don't see it all the time.


----------



## projectx7

I installed it last night and everything is a okay for me


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay? I guess that was splained to me wrong. My apologies.









Doesn't matter in my case though, because I want mine shortstroked for speedier read/write.

And yes you can go back to RAID, but you'll have to rebuild it. Make sure to pull the FlashDrive after you load the RAID driver.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

@Crossy82... Hey Mate get hold of Tiny Tom from Time to Live Customs(YouTube) and he can steer you to a UK retailer. He's a Brit so if he doesn't know then you can't get one.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Ceadder, how you liking those deskstars? I got one as my wife messed up her hdd and Im giving her my wd 500gb. Gonna wait to install as I have win7 ultimate pending delivery.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well when I'm up they work perfectly fine. I think that they just get a bad name, because they were probably dropped during shipping. I've never heard my drives even at constant write.

But imho, they're just peachy. They do what is asked of them and that's what I need. I'm going to get a back up drive, so I can store all my important information JiC(due to RAID mostly) since I'm probably gonna have to rebuild my RAID. Good thing I didn't have anything important on my drives. That info is already stored waiting for me to get back up.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Ceadder, how you liking those deskstars? I got one as my wife messed up her hdd and Im giving her my wd 500gb. Gonna wait to install as I have win7 ultimate pending delivery.


----------



## wermad

Cant wait to install it, btw I got it Fry's and spoke to another sales rep about the 1075t, which you'll remembered I volunteered to get one and put it through some tests, well it turns out they are not getting it until after 9/21/2010 which is the official launch date. I asked politely why they heck are they listing/pricing it. He said it was department manager decision. What bunch of idiots







, just gonna wait for a legit review to see how it does.


----------



## Ceadderman

Told you Fry's sucks.









They shouldn't be listing it since it violates NDA. Can get their nuts in a wringer if they aren't careful. They put Thubans' out before they were supposed to drop as well as CH IV. I'm surprised that Asus and AMD didn't whack them over their pointed little heads for that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Cant wait to install it, btw I got it Fry's and spoke to another sales rep about the 1075t, which you'll remembered I volunteered to get one and put it through some tests, well it turns out they are not getting it until after 9/21/2010 which is the official launch date. I asked politely why they heck are they listing/pricing it. He said it was department manager decision. What bunch of idiots







, just gonna wait for a legit review to see how it does.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

OK I just did a run of 3DMark Vantage on the Performance setting and my CPU score was 41241. Doesn't that seem way too high?

nevermind...guess it's an OK score and not unexpected.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ahhh okay? I guess that was splained to me wrong. My apologies.









Doesn't matter in my case though, because I want mine shortstroked for speedier read/write.

And yes you can go back to RAID, but you'll have to rebuild it. Make sure to pull the FlashDrive after you load the RAID driver.









~Ceadder











ok.and
can i raid more then 750gb? or i should not ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


OK I just did a run of 3DMark Vantage on the Performance setting and my CPU score was 41241. Doesn't that seem way too high?

nevermind...guess it's an OK score and not unexpected.


turn off physx, in the options "disable ppu", physx is inflating your score. makes it fair for those running non-physx cards and for better comparisons. my cpu scored 40k w/ it, w/out it got 13.5k which is more realistic tbh. physx is dumping cpu work to the gpu hence why the cpu score is inflated


----------



## zild-jhan

hello guys I'm new here..







i have problem w/ my C4F board temp., my nb temp idling @ 54 degC and i already pile the standoffs and use TX-3 thermal compound..
is my nb temps are normal???









and by the way i used hd 5770 xfire..


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zild-jhan* 
hello guys I'm new here..







i have problem w/ my C4F board temp., my nb temp idling @ 54 degC and i already pile the standoffs and use TX-3 thermal compound..
is my nb temps are normal???









and by the way i used hd 5770 xfire..

That still seems too high. Maybe you need to file them off a little bit more? Mine tops out at 51-53Âºc @ 100 % load with two 5770's as well. No fan, with a fan it tops out at 41Âºc.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
ok.and
can i raid more then 750gb? or i should not ?









Yeah I have 2 500g HDD's in raid 0 and have 1tb dynamic disk space from them. Haven't had any problems with it and it has survived several OS installs as I don't boot from them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zild-jhan* 
hello guys I'm new here..







i have problem w/ my C4F board temp., my nb temp idling @ 54 degC and i already pile the standoffs and use TX-3 thermal compound..
is my nb temps are normal???









and by the way i used hd 5770 xfire..

Yeah that's pretty high...i think 65c is the official max for the nb so as long as you're under that during load you're probably "ok." Would be too hot for my liking though...are you sure you're getting cool air moving across that part of your mobo? I dropped a good 10c off my nb temps after making adjustments to my fans...helped cpu as well even though I have it w/c(closed).


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
ok.and
can i raid more then 750gb? or i should not ?









you can raid more than 750gb
they do it in those western digital external drives, if they can do it why shouldn't you


----------



## zild-jhan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
That still seems too high. Maybe you need to file them off a little bit more? Mine tops out at 51-53Âºc @ 100 % load with two 5770's as well. No fan, with a fan it tops out at 41Âºc.

okei, maybe i need more filing to bring it down my temps..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
Yeah that's pretty high...i think 65c is the official max for the nb so as long as you're under that during load you're probably "ok." Would be too hot for my liking though...are you sure you're getting cool air moving across that part of your mobo? I dropped a good 10c off my nb temps after making adjustments to my fans...helped cpu as well even though I have it w/c(closed).

i have only one intake fan in my case.. maybe adding more would help.. thanks


----------



## Tweeky

i have two wd 640 gb drives in raid 0 and they work very good see pics
win xp and vista have a 2 TB limit
pics from amd raid expert
this is my boot drive


----------



## hamaljay

I have a quick question for the club I'm building a rig now and using the ch4 mobo what bios should I use I'm not going to be overclocking right away (at least for the first week) would the 1005 be good to use on a fresh board with and a fresh os install ?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hamaljay* 
I have a quick question for the club I'm building a rig now and using the ch4 mobo what bios should I use I'm not going to be overclocking right away (at least for the first week) would the 1005 be good to use on a fresh board with and a fresh os install ?

Yeah if you've got it handy already 1005 seems to be pretty stable..I would prefer to do a BIOS update before I go installing all my applications and what not, just in case something goes awry.


----------



## hamaljay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
Yeah if you've got it handy already 1005 seems to be pretty stable..I would prefer to do a BIOS update before I go installing all my applications and what not, just in case something goes awry.

Thanks, my plan was to update the bios first this is my first full build so I'm just triple checking all aspects before i do anything


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
ok.and
can i raid more then 750gb? or i should not ?









I say not 1tb x 2 drives or larger unless they are data drives. Win 7 won't boot from 2tb drives. I am not sure, but you might be able to partition the RAID array of 2tb or higher to smaller sizes, and create a bootable drive.


----------



## originalsix_mtl

You can add me to the list. I have the Crosshair IV in my new build. Also I need some advice. I have the following sticks of ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-370-_-Product

I need an air cooling solution, that is good, and will clear those ram sticks!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hey guys whats the hottest NB temp anyone has seen..

in the program Hardware Monitor its showing me a temp of 128C???!!!

anyone else ever seen this ?

And whats the new normal HOT NB Temp since more and more people are reporting temps now before and after re-doing standoffs and paste?!

thanks
josh


----------



## wermad

load pc probe, found on your disc or from asus.com, check your nb temps. some people are reporting temps in the 50s, which is ok but can be improved, and some are reporting temps in the 40s which is better. Look back to see the fixes and suggestions on how to lower. good luck


----------



## Phobos223

128C You might have set thenew record







Gotta fix that bro!! Gonna hurt the board!!


----------



## manchesterutd81

im not really scared at that temp i would expect the board to shut down or i would see smoke.. something is wrong i think with the HW program...


----------



## Phobos223

^^ yea use PC PROBE, that is the standard that everyone on this thread uses


----------



## godofdeath

is there a way to get pc probe to get other temperatures too like the hd temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty

PC Probe hands down. It actually displays CPU temps correctly for the Thubans as well.

@godofdeath
Never seen that been done with PC Probe, would be great though. However, it does have for the three optional temp sensors. You can hook those up to your HDD's and get the reading like that, not a bad idea heh?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


Hey guys whats the hottest NB temp anyone has seen..

in the program Hardware Monitor its showing me a temp of 128C???!!!

thanks
josh



What that sounds like to me is that HWmonitor attempted to read from that sensor but for whatever reason was unable to get a clear reading and displayed instead 128. 128 bytes is the default size used for a lot of data on your pc so it most likely just read the size but not the data in the sector it was looking in. Hope that made sense, I'm tired^^


----------



## wermad

my wd blue would get up to 40c but would usually hover in the mid to low 30s, I used a laser thermometer. if you're concern about temps, get a little hdd cooler and forget about it. no real need to actually monitor something like that, if you're running multiple drives, just point a fan at them. Pc probe is looking out for the crucial vitals. btw, I would recommend to get a laser thermometer, even if its just for kicks


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Hey guys whats the hottest NB temp anyone has seen..

in the program Hardware Monitor its showing me a temp of 128C???!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
128C You might have set thenew record







Gotta fix that bro!! Gonna hurt the board!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
im not really scared at that temp i would expect the board to shut down or i would see smoke.. something is wrong i think with the HW program...

You can set up the BIOS to shut down the system if you hit predefined temperatures on the chip set or CPU. I don't remember what it's under in the BIOS, but it's there.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I went a head & updated to BIOS 1005, & while I was on the Asus site I noticed there is a BIOS release for the Crosshair IV Extreme.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
128C You might have set thenew record







Gotta fix that bro!! Gonna hurt the board!!

Well, if we're going to count bugs, then I dethrone him in 1 fell swoop!!!


----------



## Diabolical999

Haven't been following the thread, but, no word yet on when the Extreme version comes out?


----------



## manchesterutd81

well my NB is hott its 60c while im folding... guess i need to pull the board out???

Or is that normal for under load with good contact?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
well my NB is hott its 60c while im folding... guess i need to pull the board out???

Or is that normal for under load with good contact?

60 is not to horrible. You could defintiely get down to the high 40s low 50s though if you follow the procedure earlier on in this thread. Best thing to do is pull the sink off and check the contact in the stock TIM on the northbridge area. M guess is you are making partial contact


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
well my NB is hott its 60c while im folding... guess i need to pull the board out???

Or is that normal for under load with good contact?

No thats way too high, I finally did the fix. Yesterday under load I was sitting at 40c.







Now that was with a great ambient of like 60f. But still you get the idea.

The day I did the fix was a warm day but I was idling at 50c.Right now its idle at 36c.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
No thats way too high, I finally did the fix. Yesterday under load I was sitting at 40c.







Now that was with a great ambient of like 60f. But still you get the idea.

The day I did the fix was a warm day but I was idling at 50c.Right now its idle at 36c.

err well i guess thats half the fun is pulling it all apart... yeah im sitting at 65c now i saw a high of 67c i think while i was doing some intense stuff...

but for the most part its lower 60s ..

my curious question is what is ASUS saying about all this these days and if you do some damage are they RMAing these boards>?

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

OH YEAH BABY NOW WE ARE TALKING LOL

put the wrong settings ... now put the right ones $hit my comp is going ape $hit crunching away... i love when my comp gets pushed to the max... lol also like watching the volts and temps !!!!!!


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
You can set up the BIOS to shut down the system if you hit predefined temperatures on the chip set or CPU. I don't remember what it's under in the BIOS, but it's there.

I think stock settings are 100C for the NB and the SB, but you can change these values to whatever you want.

I recently ditched HWMonitor for PC Probe which was mentioned earlier. I was getting that 128C glitch along with my core temps claiming to be 10C below ambient. Last time I checked I didnt see a water chiller in my rig lol.


----------



## Rian

Shes out the case for the moment and dang shes a beauty ;D


----------



## wermad

crappy pic, but see how sexy the EK board block is


----------



## Swiftes

If any of you UK/Europe guys are interested, my Crosshair is for sale.


----------



## SgtHawker

@ Rian: Nice pictures dude! They really look great. Rep+


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Shes out the case for the moment and dang shes a beauty ;D


Are those 1/2x3/4 compression? ooh, I might get some but I think there might be some spacing issues w/ my block.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


@ Rian: Nice pictures dude! They really look great. Rep+










agreed, mine is meh in comperison







.


----------



## bcountry

I've had my Crosshair IV for a few months now and my NB temp has been around 55c,56c at idle and doesnt move maybe 1 degree while underload, but when I installed my second MSI 5770 Hawk GPU the NB shot up to 64c at idle and goes up close to 70c on hot days while under big time load.


----------



## wermad

time to do the mods for the nb or point a fan @ it. since your using the an h50, I would recommend the zalman fb123 as an inexpensive way to lower those temps. good luck


----------



## lolskool

Nice pics! @ *Wermad* & *Rian* ^_^b

Okay guys, I have a stupid question: What if you get a Crosshair IV Formula, and you get those spring-type screws for your NB,SB & Mosfet heatsink, but STILL get that NB overheating prob? (idles 56~60 and goes above 64~76 C on high load)


----------



## bcountry

I'm going to try one more thing before I pull my computer apart which I don't want to do ( I got it just the way I want it lol )

I got this coming in a few days, going to give it a try, a 56.5 CFM 8000 RPM fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835221023, have to figure me out a way to mount it above the NB heatsink.


----------



## bcountry

ya wermad i was actually looking at the ZALMAN FB123 92mm Case Fan but then came across that 8000 RPM SUNON and I said damn I got to give it a try, I even have one of those slot cooling fans installed in between my vid cards that pushes the hot air out the back of the case and I can really feel the hot air coming out the back especially while gaming but it sure aint helping that NB none.


----------



## wermad

the sunnon is a bit too much overkill, a nice 80mm+ would do you find. the zalman kit comes w/ a 92mm fan and has resistor to lower the voltage and the position is right on the nb and the vrm (which seem to contribute to the nb increased temps). the zalman fan is whisper quiet, it knocked down about 10c, from 55-59c load. not a bad buy for $10usd.


----------



## bcountry

A quick question to anyone that is running crossfire and have used the Multi-GPU MSI Kombustor Stability Test software. When I run it it only works one of my cards not both of them, my second card just stays idle, I then went and downloaded FurMark Multi-GPU software and ran it and it works both cards right away, just wondering if anyone else is having a problem like that with Kombustor?


----------



## bcountry

ya i knew going in that the sunnon was probably going to sound like a jet airplane taking off lol but it's already on it's way so going to give it a try. If it doesn't work hell I can always use it as a leaf blower.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


A quick question to anyone that is running crossfire and have used the Multi-GPU MSI Kombustor Stability Test software. When I run it it only works one of my cards not both of them, my second card just stays idle, I then went and downloaded FurMark Multi-GPU software and ran it and it works both cards right away, just wondering if anyone else is having a problem like that with Kombustor?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


ya i knew going in that the sunnon was probably going to sound like a jet airplane taking off lol but it's already on it's way so going to give it a try. If it doesn't work hell I can always use it as a leaf blower.


Kombuster has a "multi-gpu" option in its folder, similar to the multi-gpu option for furmark. the one on afterburner i think is just for one card, not 100% certain though.

56db is loud, hope you got a controller to lower it









btw, you can edit your posts, just incase you forgot to add something to your last and recent post w/out double posting. just click on "edit", some add "edit:" to indicate what you added or change, some get suspicious if you use it, lol


----------



## bcountry

gotcha wermad sorry about the double posting, the kombustor software that comes with afterburner has the option to run it with 1 card or 2 and i tried both of them and still only 1 card is worked.

The multiple gpu option is in the kombustor folder and thats the one i always use but doesn't work the second card, oh well no big deal.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
I've had my Crosshair IV for a few months now and my NB temp has been around 55c,56c at idle and doesnt move maybe 1 degree while underload, but when I installed my second MSI 5770 Hawk GPU the NB shot up to 64c at idle and goes up close to 70c on hot days while under big time load.

I would say point a fan on it, makes more of a difference than filing the standoffs. Try that and see how it goes.


----------



## bcountry

I got a Antec Spotcool fan on right now but it hasn't dropped it any, that fan doesnt push much air so going to see what the monster fan will do when I get it









Hey wermad what voltages are you using to get that 955 stable at 4.0?


----------



## wermad

1.40v


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
I got a Antec Spotcool fan on right now but it hasn't dropped it any, that fan doesnt push much air so going to see what the monster fan will do when I get it









Hey wermad what voltages are you using to get that 955 stable at 4.0?

It should drop it some at least unless the contact is soo poor that it has no effect or very little. Keep us posted once you try another fan.


----------



## wermad

try these


----------



## bcountry

wermad if newegg sold them i would probably try lol, did you have to bump the NB voltage up any, I seemed to be blocked at 3.8, anything higher then that and its lock up time.

chicken patty my NB temp has always kind of been on the warm side every since i got the board but very liveable until i added that 2nd vid card then it went freakin nuts, but will post what the new fan does for it if anything once i get it.

I now wish I would have gotten a different case when I built this computer, should have gotten one where the power supply is mounted where the fan draws air from the outside the case, right now my 2nd vid card is sitting right on top of my PSU intake grill and my PSU is sucking nothing but the super hot air coming off of that card, but I guess i can always cut a hole in the bottom and turn the PSU upside down.


----------



## wermad

nope, nb is at auto, no increase needed. multi set to 20x and v 1.40. it runs prime for hours and no problems


----------



## bcountry

man i can't get this 965BE past 19 multi without crashing no matter what voltage I use, but like they say every chip is different.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@ bcountry

Try HTT with a lower mutli.

Some chips prefer low multis with higher HTT.

Some chips like higher multis only and stock HTT.


----------



## wermad

mine is c3, what stepping is yours? I hear some c2's are finicky to get past 3.8

edit: this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
@ bcountry

Try HTT with a lower mutli.

Some chips prefer low multis with higher HTT.

Some chips like multis only and no HTT.


----------



## bcountry

it's c3 stepping, I'm no expert at overclocking just learning as I go and thanks for that info MrTOOSHORT I will defintly be looking into the HTT thing with a lower multi but right now my wife is getting on my butt cause she is trying to sleep and I'm on the laptop keeping her up lol so back in a few

edit:
Ok I'm back, I'm going to have to read some about the HTT and voltage, I don't know much about it but maybe it's the way to go with my pc, to me 4.0 is my holy grail and I'm trying to reach it stably hehe


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
it's c3 stepping, *I'm no expert at overclocking just learning as I go* and thanks for that info MrTOOSHORT I will defintly be looking into the HTT thing with a lower multi but right now my wife is getting on my butt cause she is trying to sleep and I'm on the laptop keeping her up lol so back in a few

edit:
Ok I'm back, I'm going to have to read some about the HTT and voltage, I don't know much about it but maybe it's the way to go with my pc, to me 4.0 is my holy grail and I'm trying to reach it stably hehe

That makes two of us buddy


----------



## bcountry

i doubt that wermad, you sound like you know what your doing


----------



## wermad

possibly when Im sober and not too stressed out


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
@ Rian: Nice pictures dude! They really look great. Rep+









Thanks mate, was bored last night so decided to picture take, gonna take better ones in daylight when I get home from school


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
possibly when Im sober and not too stressed out









Now that I understand


----------



## zild-jhan

..hmm, i took out my heatsink again in my ch4 and filing them more so i could idle atleast 49c below.. but sad to say it drops only 1C and idles @ 53c














and i reseated them 3times in 2hours..







using the tuniq tx3 thermal paste..

and by the way im using 2 card in xfire and also i try only 1 card it drops down only @ 1 to 2C







..

sorry for my bad english..


----------



## bcountry

well when i added my second vid card my NB temp jumped 10 degrees so feel lucky my man


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zild-jhan* 







..hmm, i took out my heatsink again in my ch4 and filing them more so i could idle atleast 49c below.. but sad to say it drops only 1C and idles @ 53c














and i reseated them 3times in 2hours..







using the tuniq tx3 thermal paste..

and by the way im using 2 card in xfire and also i try only 1 card it drops down only @ 1 to 2C







..

sorry for my bad english..









Maybe its the style of card you have. Do you have an egg shaped cooler blowing air up straight onto the NB?


----------



## Phobos223

The NB on these boards is VERY sensitive to GPU heat... even when watercooled my NB will jump almost 8C if I use another card that is not watercooled...


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Maybe its the style of card you have. Do you have an egg shaped cooler blowing air up straight onto the NB?

Yeah, non-blower coolers are good at cooling your GPU, but can heat up a case pretty easily.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
The NB on these boards is VERY sensitive to GPU heat... even when watercooled my NB will jump almost 8C if I use another card that is not watercooled...

I haven't had anything that drastic








When I switched from my GTX 480 with the stock cooler to my 4890 Toxic with the Vapor-X fan my NB temps maybe went up 2~3C at most. I'll probably see a 1C drop when I put a backplate on the 480.


----------



## zild-jhan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Maybe its the style of card you have. Do you have an egg shaped cooler blowing air up straight onto the NB?

im using sapphire box type cooler..


----------



## off1ine

09/08/2010 Update

*I will warn everyone now that updating to the following BIOS code means you cannot flash back to a previous BIOS and we will not have a tool to do it. Unless you are willing to use a BETA BIOS, wait for the official release please.*

Crosshair IV Formula - BIOS 055
1. Improved Memory Performance and Clocking
2. C1E/CnQ operation update
3. Voltage enhancements

http://www.mediafire.com/file/hb5uxm...-ASUS-0055.rar

Gotta head off to work atm, will likely try this tonight! Better not brick my board... lmao!


----------



## ebolamonkey3

So... according to ROG's facebook status, there's a (very slight) possibility that the CHIV Extreme is coming on the 28th.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Flashed to 0055 beta-BIOS, comp seems unstable, flashed back to 1005.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

I hate to ask this but can someone help me out with some quick overclocking settings? I am kinda new to overclocking but I would like to learn. I have a 1090T at default settings with my RAM running at it's recommended settings of 1600MHz at 8-8-8-24-41 2T unganged @1.65V. Everything else is pretty much at auto/default settings. I would like to get to 4.0GHz and I know it should be fairly easy to do that with this processor. When I use the TurboV software and set it to Auto it just gives me an overclock of 3700MHz. Thanks in advance


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


I hate to ask this but can someone help me out with some quick overclocking settings? I am kinda new to overclocking but I would like to learn. I have a 1090T at default settings with my RAM running at it's recommended settings of 1600MHz at 8-8-8-24-41 2T unganged @1.65V. Everything else is pretty much at auto/default settings. I would like to get to 4.0GHz and I know it should be fairly easy to do that with this processor. When I use the TurboV software and set it to Auto it just gives me an overclock of 3700MHz. Thanks in advance


just play around in the bios.
raise the multiplier? and CPU voltage to 1.4?
easy oc.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

What's the deal with LLC? Do I keep it at Auto, Enabled or Disabled? I am running the latest BIOS, 1005. Also I should keep CnQ disabled too?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


What's the deal with LLC? Do I keep it at Auto, Enabled or Disabled? I am running the latest BIOS, 1005. Also I should keep CnQ disabled too?


yes keep cnq off if you are overclocking


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


What's the deal with LLC? Do I keep it at Auto, Enabled or Disabled? I am running the latest BIOS, 1005. Also I should keep CnQ disabled too?


u should read some guide lines to overclock amd phenom before you want to overclock your cpu. give yourself some idea.








CnQ automatic disabled if you run more then 3.8ghz
disabled it to keep your cpu cool.


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Flashed to 0055 beta-BIOS, comp seems unstable, flashed back to 1005.


I have my doubts about that ^^

How did you flashback?? So its possible?

Quote:



I will *warn everyone now that updating to the following BIOS code means you cannot flash back to a previous BIOS* and we will not have a tool to do it. Unless you are willing to use a BETA BIOS, wait for the official release please.


----------



## mavihs

i'm so screwed!!! finally thought to do the NB mod(was pretty lazy to do it), so finally took out my mobo & started unscrewing it. after the five screws the 6th screw is stuck! :'( tried really hard to take it out but it would come out. tried to tighten the screw also but it wouldn't even tighten!







so basically i'm screwed! :'(
will they take they replace the mobo coz of that?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
after the five screws the 6th screw is stuck! :'( tried really hard to take it out but it would come out. tried to tighten the screw also but it wouldn't even tighten!

Did you strip the head of the screw or is it still good? If it's stuck, but not stripped, you'll need more turning leverage to bust it loose.


----------



## bcountry

Finally broke twenty thousand with a score of 21834 on 3DMark06 with a 4.0 overclock not bad I guess for my system but going to end up burning my processor up using 1.55 volts


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
i'm so screwed!!! finally thought to do the NB mod(was pretty lazy to do it), so finally took out my mobo & started unscrewing it. after the five screws the 6th screw is stuck! :'( tried really hard to take it out but it would come out. tried to tighten the screw also but it wouldn't even tighten!







so basically i'm screwed! :'(
will they take they replace the mobo coz of that?

as mentioned, try a little more force. another thing, the cooler is using standoffs similar to mobo standoffs, and from time to time,some of the mobo screws do not come off as the stand off is just turning freely caused by rotation of the screw which still screwed on. see if you can grab the standoff w/ some angled tweezers and try to remove the screw. if all else fails, I would just rma, complain temps are crazy, and hope they will issue you a new one. good luck









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
Finally broke twenty thousand with a score of 21834 on 3DMark06 with a 4.0 overclock not bad I guess for my system but going to end up burning my processor up using 1.55 volts









nice! im close to breaking 25k w/ my sli fermis, but Im contemplating changing platforms soon because of the limitations of my setup, I think the fermis can do a lot better then this, overall to be honest. I'm seriously thinking of staying w/in the Asus ROG family though


----------



## bcountry

what setup were you thinking about going to wermad?


----------



## wermad

the blue side


----------



## bcountry

I gotcha my friend, I was just looking at pictures of your build, I like all that red, very nice setup


----------



## wermad

Im using the hack to make sli work on this board, its great, but updates are agonizing slow. I really would just like an sli certified board that has an ek water block available for it. so my selections are few atm. I love the whole asus rog theme, its just so darn special, and makes me feel special too


----------



## bcountry

Rampage III Extreme looks like a good one, and EK water blocks for it, I would have went the intel way myself but my better half put limits on my funds


----------



## wermad

know what you mean, I might be able to sneak in this upgrade w/out her knowing


----------



## tianh

Does anyone notice that the ram slots for this board suck? It takes alot of pressure to get the ram in right and the lock does not work at times.


----------



## bcountry

tianh I haven't had a problem with the ram slots, it does take some pressure alright to get the ram to lock it but pretty much all the boards I have used in the past were the same but I'm not sayng you don't have a problem with yours, so your saying your ram doesn't lock in?


----------



## slimbrady

Just a little different getting used to only having moving tabs on 1 side of the slots....if you make sure the bottom side is all the way in before you try to click in the top side you shouldn't have any problems....after getting used to this I'd actually say it's an easier(quicker) way to put in ram or take it out.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
i'm so screwed!!! finally thought to do the NB mod(was pretty lazy to do it), so finally took out my mobo & started unscrewing it. after the five screws the 6th screw is stuck! :'( tried really hard to take it out but it would come out. tried to tighten the screw also but it wouldn't even tighten!







so basically i'm screwed! :'(
will they take they replace the mobo coz of that?

Ever heard of vise-grips?







Hold the other side of the board carefully, yet firmly, and the screw should come out if you are using the correct size screwdriver.


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...eme-first.html










Who is excited?


----------



## slimbrady

Meh....bad timing for me I don't think i'll be updating from crosshair IV Formula until the new amd chips arrive, which the extreme won't be compatible with >>


----------



## Phobos223

CHIV extreme... zzzzzzzzzzzzz.... to little to late


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...eme-first.html










Who is excited?









cpu area looks too crowded, good luck to those w/ massive heatsink coolers


----------



## Phobos223

It's to stupid how they put 5 PCIX slots on there all crammed together... If you were to use those would have to be al single slot cards... who the hell is gonna run 5 mid to low end cards on that board? What would be the point?

Even with waterblocks there is no way you could fill those 3 middle slots

Only reason to get that board is if it has an AM3+ socket


----------



## wermad

looks like its sli certified, I might jump on this if ek makes a block for it







and its not too much more than the formula.


----------



## fssbzz

oh man is SLI certified..i will get IT!


----------



## slimbrady

yeah that is the one great thing about this board over the formula....the hybrid GPU functionality


----------



## mavihs

this is the screw which i'm not able to take out:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
as mentioned, try a little more force. another thing, the cooler is using standoffs similar to mobo standoffs, and from time to time,some of the mobo screws do not come off as the stand off is just turning freely caused by rotation of the screw which still screwed on. see if you can grab the standoff w/ some angled tweezers and try to remove the screw. if all else fails, I would just rma, complain temps are crazy, and hope they will issue you a new one. good luck









as you can see it doesn't have the standoff & nothing to grab it! the metal ting in which the screw is screwed into is free!


----------



## mavihs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Ever heard of vise-grips?







Hold the other side of the board carefully, yet firmly, and the screw should come out if you are using the correct size screwdriver.

i wouldn't have been able to take out the other screws if i was using the wrong screwdriver! :|


----------



## Phobos223

Another way to fix this is to drill that b*tch outta there... but if you do this must be VERY CAREFUL and if you have not done that before then practice on an old case or something first


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
this is the screw which i'm not able to take out:









as you can see it doesn't have the standoff & nothing to grab it! the metal ting in which the screw is screwed into is free!









well, if you're still having issues, the screws use springs so they dont sit flush on the board, just use a dremil and carefully cut the screw head off, free the spring and lift out the heatsink. Then try to figure out the stuck screw. If you cant fix it, drill out the screw and threads, then use a small bolt and nut w/ nylon or paper washers to secure it. I would sell you my stock cooler since Im not using it, but Im contemplating changing my mobo and selling the chiv so I will need it. let us know what happens


----------



## zild-jhan

count me on the list..









here's mine....


















*i sold my 5870 and replaced it with both 5770..








*









upgrading my cpu cooler soon and my case..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
this is the screw which i'm not able to take out:









as you can see it doesn't have the standoff & nothing to grab it! the metal ting in which the screw is screwed into is free!









Oh that is a bummer dude. Can you stick something in that hole in the picture to try and stop it from spinning? Like some needle nose pliers or something just to get the screw to break free.

IDK what else to say, I feel your pain I would be very frustrated.


----------



## hamaljay

i just got my rig together everything was fairly painless but i was wondering if anybody else has had a problem with seating the memory my first attempt to post gave me a dram error so i did some trouble shooting (one stick of ram moving from dimm to dimm then changing sticks) after trying every combination i almost gave up but tried on more thing seating the ram "half way" and presto change o' the ram worked both 2 gig sticks also can i join the club


----------



## wermad

I used the black slots, I've tired the red I got the ram debug led.


----------



## slimbrady

I use 8 gigs(4x2gig) DDR3 XMS3 from corsair and never had a problem with the ram slots. Swapped in some Dominator DDR3 for a few days in slots 1,3 and had no problems with that either ><


----------



## bcountry

anyone heard anymore about that new 0055 beta bios update or is it fake?


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
anyone heard anymore about that new 0055 beta bios update or is it fake?

That bios wasnt fake, was a beta.

*Here is the newest one* Will most likely make it on ASUS official site within a few days.

New Crosshair IV BIOS 1102 ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-ASUS-1102.zip


----------



## slimbrady

what page can i bookmark to get updates on bios betas?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
what page can i bookmark to get updates on bios betas?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=252772


----------



## slimbrady

thank you sir....oh man that is sexy list of upgrades...going to roll the dice


----------



## fssbzz

too bad the Extreme is AM3 not AM3+...no point i upgrade the board.


----------



## hamaljay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I used the black slots, I've tired the red I got the ram debug led.

that is how i have it now but if i push them till the lever catches it they dont work strange


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
too bad the Extreme is AM3 not AM3+...no point i upgrade the board.









Yeah i feel the same...though if I had an extra nVidia card laying around I might be tempted to try out the Hydra chip....sounds like a lot of fun hehehe. I'm sure the feature is here to stay(barring litigation^^) though and will be on the AM3+ boards I hope.


----------



## Ceadderman

So the Brass Ring spun free in the Heatsink?

Okay then take some wax and fill the Socket side.

Then take some Super Glue or some epoxy and see if you can't get it to seat the ring and let it dry. Anything to get it to jam up the two surfaces.

Then when you go to unscrew the retaining screw hold that part of the heatsink with a finger tip and _*CAREFULLY*_ and as slow as you can apply some pressure and unscrew the screw.








The wax is to keep the adhesive compound from filling the interior of the nut. This way when you go to remount the Heatsink it won't bust the nut out of the Heatsink. Make sure to clean the wax out while it's off the board or you'll have a mess soon as it heats up.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mavihs* 
this is the screw which i'm not able to take out:









as you can see it doesn't have the standoff & nothing to grab it! the metal ting in which the screw is screwed into is free!


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

What's the best procedure for updating the BIOS? Should I load default settings before I update the BIOS or does that not matter? Also when the update has finished do I shut off the PC and then press the Clear CMOS button?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas* 
What's the best procedure for updating the BIOS? Should I load default settings before I update the BIOS or does that not matter? Also when the update has finished do I shut off the PC and then press the Clear CMOS button?

Nope, all you gotta do is get new bios on a usb stick, then enter bios and select the flashing menu, which is like the last option on the right. You select the USB drive and the bios file, and hit OK and thats pretty much it! The machine will reboot and you will be good to go!

If you are running RAID or anything your arrays will be ok so dont fret. Just renealbe the RAID controller and will probably have to change boot order, but the data will be ok


----------



## ULAWE

Add me to that list


----------



## wermad

hmm, I having some issues or little quirk w/ pc probe after installing it on a new copy of windows 7. First had it installed on vista, worked awesome, I closed some of the monitoring boxes I really did not care much about and to make it neater and fit as I put it on the top of my screen. With 7, those boxes reappear after any reboot, its annoying as heck as they are just scattered all over the place. The ones I have kept are still locked w/ the magnet on top. Any suggestions?

The Deskstar I installed is a bit too noisier







than my wd. Update on the ek block for the CHIV temps are now in the high 20s and low 30s, seems like the tim has settled and also ambient temps are a bit colder here in my area. I hope it stays in the 30s when I run prime for the first time under win7.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you click the rectangle at the right end of the taskbar it should hide PCProbe II werm.









But it's not PCProbe II that's the issue. It's Win7.









Is your Deskstar slightly more noticeable than the WD? Only reason I ever hear mine is due to where my tower sits off the floor.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
hmm, I having some issues or little quirk w/ pc probe after installing it on a new copy of windows 7. First had it installed on vista, worked awesome, I closed some of the monitoring boxes I really did not care much about and to make it neater and fit as I put it on the top of my screen. With 7, those boxes reappear after any reboot, its annoying as heck as they are just scattered all over the place. The ones I have kept are still locked w/ the magnet on top. Any suggestions?

The Deskstar I installed is a bit too noisier







than my wd. Update on the ek block for the CHIV temps are now in the high 20s and low 30s, seems like the tim has settled and also ambient temps are a bit colder here in my area. I hope it stays in the 30s when I run prime for the first time under win7.


----------



## wermad

yup, my monster sits on my desk and close to ear level, I hardly to never heard the wd, but that was a 500gb, the deskstar sounds like an old skool Maxtor







, Ill return it and get a wd black instead.


----------



## bcountry

well got the 8000 rpm sunon fan in the mail today to blow on my NB, got it wedged between the H50 rad and the pump, at full speed which sounds like a 747 in my room it dropped the NB temp from 66c,67c to 56c,57c at idle. Running the fan at 50% which is very tolerable sound wise the NB idles at 61C.

With the fan running at 70% which is still a little too loud it idles at 59c, not as good as i hoped, going to order me a new case, it's just too damn crowded in this Antec Nine Hundred, going to go with the HAF X or the HAF 932 Black Edition haven't decided yet.


----------



## wermad

HAF X is awesome







. lol for that fan. your idles temps are bit too high. if you haven't tried the fixes for the nb and your temp dont improve w/ the new case, I recommend possible rma. mine idled in the high 50s and that's still considered a bit high but not dangerous. good luck man, lets us know how it goes. btw, if you step up to a full custom wc setup, the ek block for the CHIV is pure sexy and drops those temps down on that nb.


----------



## bcountry

Oh man wermad you don't know how bad I want to water cool this bad boy but I know I have got to get me a case first, this will be my first full tower, always used mid towers before, I just have a big problem right now with spending the money on all this and she is sleeping in the other room right now, I just have to get one thing at a time and going with the cheaper stuff first.









Ya I haven't done the NB fix yet but will look into it when I get my other case, just hope I don't destroy this damn thing trying to get the stock heatsink off, wish someone would post a full vid of them taking it off and how they fixed it ( filing the stand offs down and where exactly to put the thermal paste and then putting it all back on )


----------



## Ceadderman

Sissy.







*j/k*

What size is that drive? TB or larger? That might make a difference to why you don't hear anything from the WD and the Deskstar. I would think that my two drives would be noisier than that single HDD, but that's no guarantee. I bet you got it from Fry's too right?







lol

@bcountry... dude, DO THE FIX, your idle temp should drop nearly 20c. I'm not going to promise that it will but it should.

















Just cut out the indentation in the TIM and apply a small dot of replacement TIM to the Heatsink allowing the pads to contain the fresh stuff. Don't FILL the boxes with new TIM. It's easier to do than you think. just lay a file on a flat surface and run the longer of the standoffs on it until it's the same length as the shorter standoffs. Reinsert onto the Heatsink and then do it 1 more time to the longest one. They should all be roughly the same height. Shouldn't even need to bend the heatpipe to mount it back onto the Board either. Mine went back on cleanly.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
yup, my monster sits on my desk and close to ear level, I hardly to never heard the wd, but that was a 500gb, the deskstar sounds like an old skool Maxtor







, Ill return it and get a wd black instead.


----------



## bcountry

ya Ceadderman I know I'm a *****, when I get my new case I will do the fix


----------



## Ceadderman

Read upper post again , it should give you an idea how to do the fix when you're ready.









You're not a re ta rd(or whatever ***** is) either. Just not experienced with this board yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Sissy.







*j/k*

What size is that drive? TB or larger? That might make a difference to why you don't hear anything from the WD and the Deskstar. I would think that my two drives would be noisier than that single HDD, but that's no guarantee. I bet you got it from Fry's too right?







lol
~Ceadder

















, I lost the receipt, so they gonna charge me 15% restocking fee, plus the WD is like $100, I got mine for $60







. I'll live w/ it, it dont bother when I turn up all 22 of my yates or the speakers or headphones. Its a 1tb, retail, not oem, I still have my 500gb, Ill try this raid thing once and for all since the old hdd is just collecting dust.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
well got the 8000 rpm sunon fan in the mail today to blow on my NB, got it wedged between the H50 rad and the pump, at full speed which sounds like a 747 in my room it dropped the NB temp from 66c,67c to 56c,57c at idle. Running the fan at 50% which is very tolerable sound wise the NB idles at 61C.

With the fan running at 70% which is still a little too loud it idles at 59c, not as good as i hoped, going to order me a new case, it's just too damn crowded in this Antec Nine Hundred, going to go with the HAF X or the HAF 932 Black Edition haven't decided yet.


Good lord, 8000 rpm? I care very little about noise but that is insane, lol. A scythe GTAP14 or 15 would be practically silent in comparison and still give you the same results. I got the same 10c drop just using a stock Yate Loon (2k rpm?) that came with my corsair h70. ....

But I agree completely, the antec900 just doesn't cut it when you start getting aftermarket coolers and boards like the CHIV. I upgraded from the 900 to the haf 932 and felt like I was installing my components into a walk in closet.









The CHIV NB is actually reaaaalllyyy easy to take off if you don't have some sort of malfunction(like mavhis is having). I have had problems in the past with other mobo's heatsinks but was delighted by the ease the CHIVF dismantled with. But if you've got the patience you might as well wait for your new case so you only have to unhook everything once









BTW: Has anyone been using the ROG connect? I have it hooked up to my G50 right now and man so far I love it. Change FSB and volts and save profiles and not have to worry about losing them to a freeze...Can reset/start/clear cmos/shutdown my desktop from my laptop. That's great for me since I use my TV as a monitor sometimes for games and this allows me to be even lazier ^^ Anyway, my question, for those of you who have used this is....how accurate is the temperature monitor? It seems like it should be way more accurate when you're stress testing since the laptop will have all it's resources available still but just wanted to see your guy's results because I have a nearly 10c difference in temperature from Everest Ultimate to RC TweakIt(ROG connect). Everest and other temp monitors are higher(especially at full load) than the RC Tweak is showing....if it is the more accurate one than I'm thrilled and have been getting better temps with my new H70 than I thought initially.


----------



## X3M

On my CH4 NB temp in idle is about 50Â°C.

Is that good or?

Just say YES or NO.

Thanks.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3M*


On my CH4 NB temp in idle is about 50Â°C.

Is that good or?

Just say YES or NO.

Thanks.


no


----------



## Ceadderman

@werm... You should vid that drive so I can hear how loud it runs. I think some people have some truly sensitive hearing. Especially when they have to rely on Eighteen 120mm fans to drown out a HDD.







lol

@slimbrady...60mm fans can turn at a higher RPM and aren't nearly as loud as a larger 120 or 140 fan. Besides you wouldn't really hear it mounted behind the MoBo tray with the door on the cabinet.









~Ceadder


----------



## SLK320

Un-ganged or ganged memory, which gives best performance? I'm running 4x2GB ram.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3M*


On my CH4 NB temp in idle is about 50Â°C.

Is that good or?

Just say YES or NO.

Thanks.


Mines 50C idle, but on load it only goes to 54C, so im not worried


----------



## Ceadderman

Per Corsair Forum...

" The Phenom has two memory controllers on the CPU. Ganged is setting both memory controllers to work together which allows data (that is being used by all cores) to await on the queue until they are accessed. Unganging means that the two controllers work independently. This allows them to work asynchronously with reference to individual clocks with their one or two Dimms. I would set your Quad Core to unganged."

Hope this helps.Oh and you should probably fill out your system specs in User CP, up in the top header bar.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLK320*


Un-ganged or ganged memory, which gives best performance? I'm running 4x2GB ram.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLK320*


Un-ganged or ganged memory, which gives best performance? I'm running 4x2GB ram.


unganged better performance..
but ganged you gain more stability


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@slimbrady...60mm fans can turn at a higher RPM and aren't nearly as loud as a larger 120 or 140 fan. Besides you wouldn't really hear it mounted behind the MoBo tray with the door on the cabinet.









~Ceadder










My fault, size wasn't specified but I guess I should have figured it was 60mm or around there by the RPM...I was picturing a 120mm Delta on cocaine








Unfortunately antec900 has no cut-outs for the cpu or nb on the back nor probably the room to put one without some serious mods and judging by his hesitance to file the NB I figured modding the case was probably out of the question =D

So dang, I'm the only one using the ROG connection, huh?


----------



## darkcommon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


So dang, I'm the only one using the ROG connection, huh?


And how does ROG works? Is it a nice way to OC?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkcommon*


And how does ROG works? Is it a nice way to OC?


I like the idea of having a completely separate but still accurate(I hope) system to monitor my temps during stress tests....when they get to full load there is no way it can be displaying the right temp 100 or even 90% of the time. So far the temperature monitoring is extremely responsive - almost instant. I'm just concerned with whether it is accurate or not. Need some moar testers!

The only thing I can't change is the CPU multiplier but I'm working the FSB at the moment anyway so it is great for that....don't need AOD or TurboV and all the associated services/processes they come with to change my OC settings while in windows....that has some value if you ask me


----------



## Ceadderman

Well soon as I get my system back up and my 904 HA flashed over to Win 7 BIOS and upgraded to 64bit Ultimate, I'll be trying RoG connect, but since I can do everything in the BIOS anyway, I haven't really gone after it.









RoG connect seems like a nice feature to OC from another platform. Just need to work up the gumbtion.









~Ceadder


----------



## slimbrady

Yea I thought it sounded cool when I was reading the manual(yes i did that







) but never thought I'd use it. However, I was wiring up a vandal switch for my pc and left the damn project at my work over the weekend last week and this was the only way to get my pc going w/o taking off the side panel, disconnecting 4 fans(to headers) then reconnecting, placing the side back on sans screws, only to find I once again didn't raise the Vcore enough to avoid a BSOD, lol. Do that a few times and you'll be just about ready to put a iROG case badge on your pc, lol.

Overall though I'd say it's a much faster way to fine tune your OC since you only need to reboot when you crash and not every time you want to bump your fsb or vcore by 1 notch, heh. Really hoping we can get some people to try this out if they haven't already and report back on temp differences. At idle, my CPU temp is 1c lower in RC Tweak than it is in Everest or PC Probe(don't ahve this installed atm but when I did it always matched everest), but when I get to a max LinX test the difference grows by about 6-7c. Big difference when Everest is telling me 60c(don't like that) and RC Tweakit is showing 52c(much better).


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Mines 50C idle, but on load it only goes to 54C, so im not worried










You are ok, just dont let it go beyond 60c. If you try the fixes you might be able to lower it or stick a fan to the NB and vrm. pc probe cut off is like 85c. my initial idle was 55c







. did the mod and dropped to 50c, stuck a fan to it using the Zalamn FB123 kit, dropped to 45c, got the EK water block, dropped to the 30s now. btw the zalman kit is ~$10usd, a really good buy if you dont have a tower of a heatsink for you cpu, as it may cause interference. If you do, the antec adjustable fan is another alternative. good luck due


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


I like the idea of having a completely separate but still accurate(I hope) system to monitor my temps during stress tests....when they get to full load there is no way it can be displaying the right temp 100 or even 90% of the time. So far the temperature monitoring is extremely responsive - almost instant. I'm just concerned with whether it is accurate or not. Need some moar testers!

The only thing I can't change is the CPU multiplier but I'm working the FSB at the moment anyway so it is great for that....don't need AOD or TurboV and all the associated services/processes they come with to change my OC settings while in windows....that has some value if you ask me










No I use it when the wife gives up her laptop







crap I quoted the wrong one,


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
Good lord, 8000 rpm? I care very little about noise but that is insane, lol. A scythe GTAP14 or 15 would be practically silent in comparison and still give you the same results. I got the same 10c drop just using a stock Yate Loon (2k rpm?) that came with my corsair h70. ....

But I agree completely, the antec900 just doesn't cut it when you start getting aftermarket coolers and boards like the CHIV. I upgraded from the 900 to the haf 932 and felt like I was installing my components into a walk in closet.









The CHIV NB is actually reaaaalllyyy easy to take off if you don't have some sort of malfunction(like mavhis is having). I have had problems in the past with other mobo's heatsinks but was delighted by the ease the CHIVF dismantled with. But if you've got the patience you might as well wait for your new case so you only have to unhook everything once









BTW: Has anyone been using the ROG connect? I have it hooked up to my G50 right now and man so far I love it. Change FSB and volts and save profiles and not have to worry about losing them to a freeze...Can reset/start/clear cmos/shutdown my desktop from my laptop. That's great for me since I use my TV as a monitor sometimes for games and this allows me to be even lazier ^^ Anyway, my question, for those of you who have used this is....how accurate is the temperature monitor? It seems like it should be way more accurate when you're stress testing since the laptop will have all it's resources available still but just wanted to see your guy's results because I have a nearly 10c difference in temperature from Everest Ultimate to RC TweakIt(ROG connect). Everest and other temp monitors are higher(especially at full load) than the RC Tweak is showing....if it is the more accurate one than I'm thrilled and have been getting better temps with my new H70 than I thought initially.


Ya I am going to wait till I get my new case before I do the NB fix, think I'm going to go with the HAF 932 Black Edition cause I'm a sucker for a big side window.

The case has that big 230mm fan mounted at the top of the case and what I have read is that you can also mount a 120mm fan next to it so I'm thinking I might try and mount the Rad of my H50 there, by the way what is in everyones opinion the best 120mm fans for a push pull on the H50 rad?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
No I use it when the wife gives up her laptop







crap I quoted the wrong one,









Hah nice. Have you by chance cross referenced the sensor data with data from your desktop?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
Ya I am going to wait till I get my new case before I do the NB fix, think I'm going to go with the HAF 932 Black Edition cause I'm a sucker for a big side window.

The case has that big 230mm fan mounted at the top of the case and what I have read is that you can also mount a 120mm fan next to it so I'm thinking I might try and mount the Rad of my H50 there, by the way what is in everyones opinion the best 120mm fans for a push pull on the H50 rad?

You shouldn't have any problems mounting the H50 where you intend but you will most likely lose the very top drive bay(just the top slot)...not really a big deal with how many other slots you get ^^ not sure if you can mount it with push/pull and shrouds on both ends but I intend to try it with my H70 later today.

(check out the GIANT thread that probably has the answer to every question you can think of if you're willing to scour the 13 or 1400 pages ^^) link is in my sig
Scythe GTAP 15 has a large lead on any other fan if you're looking for a good DB/static pressure/cfm compromise. Yate loons are the probably the best in price point/performance(it's what comes with the h50 and h70's but not sure if you can get a slightly better one than they give you for the 4$ i hear mentioned in the h50 thread). I've got two Silverstone Air Penetrators in the mail now with their "unique" flow so i'm going to try those out probably monday and see if they live up to the hype. But that's me...I have man ears


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
My fault, size wasn't specified but I guess I should have figured it was 60mm or around there by the RPM...I was picturing a 120mm Delta on cocaine








Unfortunately antec900 has no cut-outs for the cpu or nb on the back nor probably the room to put one without some serious mods and judging by his hesitance to file the NB I figured modding the case was probably out of the question =D

So dang, I'm the only one using the ROG connection, huh?


My Antec 900 has a cut out for the CPU but not for the NB but I'm not even going to mess with this case any more, too small and wire management sucks the Sata ports on the Crosshair IV are lined up exactly where one of the motherboard tray wire management cutouts is and since the motherboard tray only has 2 cutouts you can pretty much cross one out cause of the Sata cables getting in the way, tired of trying to organize a computer in a show box

Also wondering has anyone been able to find some stand offs to buy the same size as the SB ones so you would not have to worry about shaving them down to the exact size needed?


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
Hah nice. Have you by chance cross referenced the sensor data with data from your desktop?

You shouldn't have any problems mounting the H50 where you intend but you will most likely lose the very top drive bay(just the top slot)...not really a big deal with how many other slots you get ^^ not sure if you can mount it with push/pull and shrouds on both ends but I intend to try it with my H70 later today.

(check out the GIANT thread that probably has the answer to every question you can think of if you're willing to scour the 13 or 1400 pages ^^) link is in my sig
Scythe GTAP 15 has a large lead on any other fan if you're looking for a good DB/static pressure/cfm compromise. Yate loons are the probably the best in price point/performance(it's what comes with the h50 and h70's but not sure if you can get a slightly better one than they give you for the 4$ i hear mentioned in the h50 thread). I've got two Silverstone Air Penetrators in the mail now with their "unique" flow so i'm going to try those out probably monday and see if they live up to the hype. But that's me...I have man ears










slimbrady please let me know if your able to mount the rad on top, thanks

Ya I have seen folks using shrouds on there Rads, read it focuses the air through the rad better, I'm guessing I shiuld only need 1 shroud cause 1 of the fans is pulling the air through the Rad while the other one that would need the shroud is pushing the air through the rad, is that right?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
slimbrady please let me know if your able to mount the rad on top, thanks

Ya I have seen folks using shrouds on there Rads, read it focuses the air through the rad better, I'm guessing I shiuld only need 1 shroud cause 1 of the fans is pulling the air through the Rad while the other one that would need the shroud is pushing the air through the rad, is that right?

Well the 2nd shroud on the pull fan certainly isn't a waste of time for me but I care about each and every 1c I can drop. The shroud is increasing the distance of the fan motor from the grill of the radiator and therefore it minimizes or eliminates altogether(if distanced correctly - 30mm-38mm is a good width to shoot for with a shroud on these corsairs) the "dead spot" where the fan motor is located so it would be of some benefit to have both sides of the rad shrouded but the gain will be very minimal. BTW forgot to say you only lose the top spot if you're placing an optical drive there(and I was still able to do that with an Excalibur fan mounted there because of their curved shape), if you're placing a bay bus or fan controller there you shouldn't have a problem.

Yeah i'll let you know, heading to the garage to do some painting on my old antec900/brother-in-law's NEW antec =P i'll try it this evening.


----------



## bcountry

ya i guess your right slimbrady if your going to put 1 shroud ,might as well use 2, there pretty cheap from what I have seen.


----------



## slimbrady

even cheaper if you have an old fan lying around^^ snip off the plastic and file it flush =P


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
even cheaper if you have an old fan lying around^^ snip off the plastic and file it flush =P


very very true, good idea

Some more MB blocks I have found if any one is interested:

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_...cover-POM.html

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_...osshair-4.html

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_...d-Edition.html


----------



## wermad

EK crafts a better looking block imo. performance wise, I have yet to find a review for each or a comparison. Plus, the EK is slightly less expensive.


----------



## Cool28

Hello first time poster. I was wondering what are normal water-cooled north bridge temps? Right now under load it gets to 60c at stock volts and the CPU is @ 4.03ghz.

While I'm asking questions how can I improve memory scores on this? Max I had by Sandra is 19.4gb/s.


----------



## wermad

which waterblock are you running? thats really high, even for the stock cooler. fill out your specs and gives a bit more detail. my nb never goes beyond 40c @ load and Im using the ek block.


----------



## Cool28

Yes I have the ek block as well. Guess I need to check the contact to the block. Southbridge runs at low 40c at load.


----------



## wermad

i had the problem where my block was packed w/ two additional standoffs that were smaller. Per Eddy from EK, the six standoffs you need for the main block are 2.5mm, the back vrm plate can use those or I have been told by other owners you can use the smaller ones for the back plate. take it apart and check the height of the standoffs.


----------



## Cool28

Will do thanks


----------



## xquisit

Any word on the Extreme?

and what is it, like 5 months from the release of the Bulldozer?

Let me know, thanks in advacne!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Any word on the Extreme?

and what is it, like 5 months from the release of the Bulldozer?

Let me know, thanks in advacne!

Word is that's being released at the end of the month.

LOOK HERE:

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...eme-first.html


----------



## Cool28

well checked the block turns out i forgot to tighten a screw lol. running prime95 to see what temps are now but there within 5c of southbridge which is better then the 10c it was.

Update:

SB 35c NB 40c CPU 48c


----------



## kev_b

Odd problem with my MB, I cannot change my multiplier in my bios, itâ€™s stuck on automatic.
No matter what I try with other settings the multiplier is still 16, I can overclock it with the ASUS software, AMD overdrive or with my netbook. It seems the only thing I can change as far as overclocking settings in the bios is the memory.
I also updated the bios to the newest one, 1005 and itâ€™s still the same. My other CH 4 works fine, itâ€™s not a big deal I guess because I can still change the clock speed and it still runs cool, it just bugs me because I canâ€™t figure it out.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone use the ASUS AI charger for the motherboard?


----------



## Naturecannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
anyone use the ASUS AI charger for the motherboard?

I know its advertised to work with iphone but I tried with my android and no luck. Good question though, never hear it mentioned much.

I am not familiar with any i product, no interest in them what so ever but would like to know what makes it work on i products and not others?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Odd problem with my MB, I cannot change my multiplier in my bios, itâ€™s stuck on automatic.
No matter what I try with other settings the multiplier is still 16, I can overclock it with the ASUS software, AMD overdrive or with my netbook. It seems the only thing I can change as far as overclocking settings in the bios is the memory.
I also updated the bios to the newest one, 1005 and itâ€™s still the same. My other CH 4 works fine, itâ€™s not a big deal I guess because I can still change the clock speed and it still runs cool, it just bugs me because I canâ€™t figure it out.









You didn't accidentally push the o.c. button on the mobo did you? =)
If not what exactly happens/what exactly do you do when you try to change it via BIOS?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturecannon* 
I know its advertised to work with iphone but I tried with my android and no luck. Good question though, never hear it mentioned much.

I am not familiar with any i product, no interest in them what so ever but would like to know what makes it work on i products and not others?

well i keep my micro usb charger in the SATA III port, but it charges it regardless without the ai charger
i haven't tried it with my ipod, since it is just charged through the wall


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
slimbrady please let me know if your able to mount the rad on top, thanks


posted a pic here - the bolts i'm using are 6/32 x 2 1/4
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post10674525


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
posted a pic here - the bolts i'm using are 6/32 x 2 1/4
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post10674525


sweet, thanks for the pic and bolt size slimbrady


----------



## nikpoth

Official bios Version 1102 
http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us


----------



## Kepi

Alright I came here because of the collection of CH IV Form owners. I am building my Watercooling Loop i already have Full Block EK Block for the Mosfets and the NB/SB and the EK HF Supreme CPU Block...

Anyone here have a build log as when they were constructing their loops? Anything with an 800D corsair case? It can really help me decide as to what else I should be looking at currently to build a nice looking loop.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kepi* 
Alright I came here because of the collection of CH IV Form owners. I am building my Watercooling Loop i already have Full Block EK Block for the Mosfets and the NB/SB and the EK HF Supreme CPU Block...

Anyone here have a build log as when they were constructing their loops? Anything with an 800D corsair case? It can really help me decide as to what else I should be looking at currently to build a nice looking loop.

hit up the water cooling section, that's you best bet.

I just updated to 1005, I did not do the 1102 yet. Ill run 1005 for a few weeks to see what happens.


----------



## Nishi-kun

Hi everyone

I've been searching info for the C4E mobo, didn't find anything new. From what I know, release was expected to be at the end of July or smth which didn't happen. I'm guessing it was cancelled and the "project" was replaced by the Rampage III Extreme mobo.

Â¿Got any info on this? Thanks in advice


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
hit up the water cooling section, that's you best bet.

I just updated to 1005, I did not do the 1102 yet. Ill run 1005 for a few weeks to see what happens.

1102?...I just switched to 1005 a couple days ago.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikpoth* 
Official bios Version 1102
http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

This^^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
1102?...I just switched to 1005 a couple days ago.










I know, I was like







, but 1005 describes fixes for some instability (NB/vrm temps, ???) and 1102 cpu updates (1075T, 560BE, 970BE, ???). So I went w/ 1005 for now, my cpu is working perfectly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nishi-kun* 
Hi everyone

I've been searching info for the C4E mobo, didn't find anything new. From what I know, release was expected to be at the end of July or smth which didn't happen. I'm guessing it was cancelled and the "project" was replaced by the Rampage III Extreme mobo.

Â¿Got any info on this? Thanks in advice









Not out yet, I hear october. With BullDozer/Zambezi development, I think board manufacturers are scrambling to develop new boards based on the upcoming AM3+ socket so this thing, imo, has been pushed back a lot, since it was speculated to be released this summer, now next month possibly. Most likely when a release date is issued it'll be on the news section, just keep an eye on it. If EK develops a full board block, Im selling my Formula as the Lucid Hydra chip is better than hacking my board to support sli







.


----------



## Nishi-kun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Not out yet, I hear october. With BullDozer/Zambezi development, I think board manufacturers are scrambling to develop new boards based on the upcoming AM3+ socket so this thing, imo, has been pushed back a lot, since it was speculated to be released this summer, now next month possibly. Most likely when a release date is issued it'll be on the news section, just keep an eye on it. If EK develops a full board block, Im selling my Formula as the Lucid Hydra chip is better than hacking my board to support sli







.

Thanks!


----------



## ny_driver

Never heard of 970BE, thanks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Never heard of 970BE, thanks.

its a hexa w/ two disabled cores, so it might unlock to a hexa or penta/quinta (5 cores) similar to the 550/555 & 720 chips. It'll be replacing the 965 and its probably designated a thuban as its based on one,


----------



## bcountry

I got a free sample of IC Diamond 24 Carat Thermal Coumpound in the mail today, I am going to do the NB Heat Sink fix tomorrow, I have been using MX-2 for a while now but going to give this stuff a try, exactly how much of it needs to be on the NB and SB chip? like the size of a pin head drop?

Some of AMD Phenom II X4 970 Chips Will Have Unlockable Cores

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/dis...s_Sources.html


----------



## ny_driver

Put a test drop on there and try it, then take it off and look. I'd say a BB size drop is probably way more than needed.


----------



## bcountry

thanks for the info ny driver, hope i dont screw this up lol


----------



## ny_driver

You just have to line it up very carefully. I'd say if possible leave the factory Thermal pad because it works very well if there is adequate contact. I removed the Hs on my 1st CHIV only to see perfect contact so I left it alone and the temps were great....comparable to water cooling, with a fan blowing across the NB towards the SB.....although my system is not in a case.....wait, but it was originally and the temps were still very good.


----------



## bcountry

well did the NB fix, the NB was not making any contact at all but all of the SB was, I filed the NB standoffs to the same size as the SB and then cleaned off all the that yellow waxy stuff that was on them and put on a little drop of IC Diamond on both of them and mounted it back on and now at idle with no fan blowing on hte NB my temp in Probe II is 38c and the SB is 30c, this is after letting the computer run at idle for around 30 minutes, I couldn't be happier, thanks to everyone that helped me out on this


----------



## ny_driver

The stock heatsink works well when it's installed correctly.







Glad to hear you got it fixed. It's a great board. Enjoy.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
The stock heatsink works well when it's installed correctly.









I haven't been following this thread recently, but I was wondering, has Asus fixed the problem yet with newer boards yet?


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
The stock heatsink works well when it's installed correctly.







Glad to hear you got it fixed. It's a great board. Enjoy.


it sure does ny driver, works damn good


----------



## ny_driver

I've had 3 of them and no problems with the NB/SB heatsink not making contact on any of them.


----------



## bcountry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I haven't been following this thread recently, but I was wondering, has Asus fixed the problem yet with newer boards yet?


YangerD there is no telling what if anything Asus as done about the NB problem, there have been folks that bought the motherboard as soon as they went on sale and didn't have a problem but alot did, I don't know if they did any revisions to the board are not


----------



## knoxy_14

would i have any problem running a 480 as a render and a 460 as physX?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


would i have any problem running a 480 as a render and a 460 as physX?


nope, that would work just fine


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ using a 460 for physx is a straight up waste... IF thats all your gonna do with it should sell that 460 and get a 240/260 or something


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^^ using a 460 for physx is a straight up waste... IF thats all your gonna do with it should sell that 460 and get a 240/260 or something


or fold.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


or fold.










Good point







If I was him I'd trade both cards in for a 5970 and BONIC the crap out of it


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knoxy_14* 
would i have any problem running a 480 as a render and a 460 as physX?

nope
but you better fold
or give me it


----------



## bcountry

Interesting read on LLC

http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


----------



## slimbrady

indeed. I sort of dismissed anandtech's article and have been using it anyway for some time. glad to see it doesn't seem to affect the better boards. good news for everyone in this thread xD although I wouldn't be surprised to still hear 1 or 2 horror out of tens of thousands but those are more likely the result of faulty feedback circuits.


----------



## lovsky

Hi all mates, i've seen many peeps here, got MUSHKIN REDLINE 996805 on Crossahai Formula IV...
I'm going to buy this kit for my formula IV but the kit is not tested by asus (not approved by asus on the list of memory for this mobo) but i see some user on this forum with this ram( in the signature).
Do you think this ram will work fine on Crosshair formula iv? just [email protected]? Can u confirm that? Otherwise i'll go for G.Skill ECO cl7...
Thx a lot and sorry my poor english, i'm getting mad finding this damn ram


----------



## wermad

cant say for that ram, but Im using Patriot and its not listed as a ram qvl, I can oc it to 1600 w/ no issues.


----------



## slimbrady

Yeah i would say there is probably more compatible ram NOT on the QVL than there is on it. My corsair ram is not specifically on it and i have it OC'd to 1951 with 8-9-8 stable.


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovsky* 
Hi all mates, i've seen many peeps here, got MUSHKIN REDLINE 996805 on Crossahai Formula IV...
I'm going to buy this kit for my formula IV but the kit is not tested by asus (not approved by asus on the list of memory for this mobo) but i see some user on this forum with this ram( in the signature).
Do you think this ram will work fine on Crosshair formula iv? just [email protected]? Can u confirm that? Otherwise i'll go for G.Skill ECO cl7...
Thx a lot and sorry my poor english, i'm getting mad finding this damn ram

Have you tried confirming with Mushkin support? They are pretty quick to respond. Just email them, tell them your setup and the ram you'd like to use and they'll either confirm compatibility or suggest another model.
I also use Patriot, prolly the same kit as Werm.(PGS34G1600ELKA)


----------



## lovsky

Just emailed them








Do u know somone with mushkin redline/crosshair iv combo?


----------



## Dustinthewind

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## James333

its such a shame its not am3+
But im guessing new NB and SB for Bulldozer????


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dustinthewind* 





Anyone else seen it?

The ch4 is a prettier board.


----------



## Dustinthewind

Yeah theres not much point in getting the extreme now.=/


----------



## MushkinSean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovsky* 
Just emailed them








Do u know somone with mushkin redline/crosshair iv combo?

The 996805 Redlines work well for me in the Crosshair IV


----------



## Enfluenza

THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN CH4 EXTREME
help me please!
i FINALLY GOT MY CH4! W00T








but its not fitting in the case! the I/O shield pushes the mobo back and puts a TON of pressure on it! it bent the shield!
then when i turned it on it didnt POST and i got the CPU red LED shinig too!
no video display either!
can you guys help me?


----------



## ny_driver

Take out the IO shield for now, reseat the video card and memory, then reset the CMOS and see if it will POST. EDIT: Is it possible your HS is not properly installed on the cpu? I'll be back in a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Take out the IO shield for now, reseat the video card and memory, then reset the CMOS and see if it will POST.

ok. i have to take off the CPU cooler to take out the bracket tho








this Tt cooler is a pain in the rectum


----------



## ny_driver

Those big clip on coolers are a pain in the ass, especially inside a case


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN CH4 EXTREME
help me please!
i FINALLY GOT MY CH4! W00T








but its not fitting in the case! the I/O shield pushes the mobo back and puts a TON of pressure on it! it bent the shield!
then when i turned it on it didnt POST and i got the CPU red LED shinig too!
no video display either!
can you guys help me?

the ram slots take some getting use to on this board, try reseating your ram first, other than that...make sure there's not so much pressure on the board that it itself is warping and shorting out on something metal inside the case...

Man that sucks...might have been better to rig up your own I/O shield than bend a piece of hardware.....or get the H50/70 =)


----------



## crossy82

Lol,what are Asus thinking?I mean seriously,who's going to buy the CH4 EXTREME now,it wont take Bulldozer and performance wise i doubt it'll be any better as the CH4 is top notch.Get the feeling its gonna be dirt cheap or just flop.

Also is'nt Bulldozer going to be AM3 R2,not AM3+?


----------



## lovsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MushkinSean* 
The 996805 Redlines work well for me in the Crosshair IV









Thank you so much








i'm just waiting for the kit


----------



## slimbrady

I suppose there are some who would really perhaps go for Hydra chip but won't be getting the new cpu's right away? Idk it is crazy to me too....maybe they have some lying around and just figure they'll sell as many as they can since it's had a lot of time in development, lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Lol,what are Asus thinking?I mean seriously,who's going to buy the CH4 EXTREME now,it wont take Bulldozer and performance wise i doubt it'll be any better as the CH4 is top notch.Get the feeling its gonna be dirt cheap or just flop.

Also is'nt Bulldozer going to be AM3 R2,not AM3+?

With certified sli and the hybrid ati/nvidia multi gpu (no physx dedicated junk) option are some of the reasons why the Extreme has reignited my interest in it. Bulldozer/Zambezi is still quite a bit off. The Extreme is late to the party, though arriving (fingers-crossed) non-the-less







.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Take out the IO shield for now, reseat the video card and memory, then reset the CMOS and see if it will POST. EDIT: Is it possible your HS is not properly installed on the cpu? I'll be back in a bit. Good luck.

fixed it!!! w00t. it was the I/O shield putting pressure on the mobo so it wasnt booting! weird...
looks like my USB ports are nekked now









*but i have another issue, i installed windows 7 last night, and it was going smoothly. i shut it down when it finnished. when i turned it on today, i got NO DISPLAY AT ALL!!!
cant even go into bios!
it can POST, but i see nothing. HELP ME
*
/boldedforemphasis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Lol,what are Asus thinking?I mean seriously,who's going to buy the CH4 EXTREME now,it wont take Bulldozer and performance wise i doubt it'll be any better as the CH4 is top notch.Get the feeling its gonna be dirt cheap or just flop.

Also is'nt Bulldozer going to be AM3 R2,not AM3+?

bulldozer is AM3+
who knows, AMD might release a AM3 compatable bulldozer like they released the AM2+ phenom II 940BE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Those big clip on coolers are a pain in the ass, especially inside a case









lol so true


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 

*but i have another issue, i installed windows 7 last night, and it was going smoothly. i shut it down when it finnished. when i turned it on today, i got NO DISPLAY AT ALL!!!
cant even go into bios!
it can POST, but i see nothing. HELP ME
*

bumping this cuz i need halp!!
i havent used a good computer in MONTHS!!!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
bumping this cuz i need halp!!
i havent used a good computer in MONTHS!!!

press the reset bios button at the back of the panel?


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
press the reset bios button at the back of the panel?

thats like the first thing i did


----------



## CULLEN

One quick question, which part of the MB is the NB?


----------



## Maestrotogo

The heatsink next to the cpu....


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo* 
The heatsink next to the cpu....

There is one along with the cpu, and one below it and other close to the sata ports, is it the one below?

Anyways, I just removed the entire heatsink, is there any guide to fix the nb heat problem? I was going to file down the nb screws but it seems as the nb screws are the same size other, eg. sb.

Any ideas?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
There is one along with the cpu, and one below it and other close to the sata ports, is it the one below?

Anyways, I just removed the entire heatsink, is there any guide to fix the nb heat problem? I was going to shorten the nb screws but it seems as all the screws are the same size.

Any ideas?

Sorry for being vague...the one below the mosfets heatsink...above the pci-e slots


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
fixed it!!! w00t. it was the I/O shield putting pressure on the mobo so it wasnt booting! weird...
looks like my USB ports are nekked now









*but i have another issue, i installed windows 7 last night, and it was going smoothly. i shut it down when it finnished. when i turned it on today, i got NO DISPLAY AT ALL!!!
cant even go into bios!
it can POST, but i see nothing. HELP ME
*
/boldedforemphasis


how much ram do you have installed? what OS were you running previously? do you have another pc available to test your parts in? have you tried shutting down the power and clearing the c-mos? could your cpu or hsf have been jiggled or ram? check around and behind mobo if you can for anything out of place or causing pressure? i'll wait for your answers before more hehe


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
how much ram do you have installed? what OS were you running previously? do you have another pc available to test your parts in? have you tried shutting down the power and clearing the c-mos? could your cpu or hsf have been jiggled or ram? check around and behind mobo if you can for anything out of place or causing pressure? i'll wait for your answers before more hehe

its ok i fixed it!
after i reset CMOS for the gazillionth time, i decided to 'load default values' instead of setting disk boot order by my self









apperently that did the trick








then i had do download the mobo drivers, cuz open box didnt come with the CD (or those sexy stickers







)
this mobo seems different from my old biostar TA790GX 128M, this is more complicated








oh well, its all good experience!

once i get my OS all sorted out i can START UNLOCKING AND OCing LIKE NEVER BEFORE








now how do i make my RAM go at 1600mhz instead of 1333Mhz?


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo* 
Sorry for being vague...the one below the mosfets heatsink...above the pci-e slots

Noted, but now how do I fix my problem? All the screws are the same size so I doubt switching or shortening will fix the problem, ideas?


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
now how do i make my RAM go at 1600mhz instead of 1333Mhz?

once you reach the max rated speed your ram will get automatically the rest has to be done by upping your FSB - which overclocks the whole system.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Noted, but now how do I fix my problem? All the screws are the same size so I doubt switching or shortening will fix the problem, ideas?

I don't see what your problem is within the last couple of days posts. Long standoffs can cause the heat sinks to not hit the chip. Bent heat tubes can cause only a small part of the chip to contact the heatsink. Both of these can cause high heat of the northbridge. This is a common issue. Post # 624 http://www.overclock.net/9375266-post624.html has the long version of the fix. 6mm standoffs were on the SB, while 7mm were on the NB, if you have all 7mm that can be an issue, take a look at the link.


----------



## CULLEN

Bloody hell! Are these the bastards that are causing this problem?










I though it were the screws! Now I've gotta disable my rig.. again! Damn!

Although to my biggest surprise the temps did drop 15Â°c just be reapplying the thermal paste with Shin Etsu x23-7783D, still temps are now about 54Â°c but were low 70's. Guess I'll start again and see if it drops any more..

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## Tweeky

put a dab of paste on the nb and sb and do test fit and remove and examine it before installing it


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Bloody hell! Are these the bastards that are causing this problem?










I though it were the screws! Now I've gotta disable my rig.. again! Damn!

Although to my biggest surprise the temps did drop 15Â°c just be reapplying the thermal paste with Shin Etsu x23-7783D, still temps are now about 54Â°c but were low 70's. Guess I'll start again and see if it drops any more..

Thanks all for the help.

i have 2 kinds of screw in my case too!
my mobo couldn't post because of it!
i had to take out the long one.
damn you cooler master


----------



## Brewary

Hi. Does anyone knows when Crosshair IV Extreme will be released? I have searched the whole internet, but I couldn't find and significant detail about it. If you know, please share it. Cheers!


----------



## fl0w3n

I don't know, but I did come across this today...

So...must be close.

Edit: whoops, seems that link doesn't work. if you search Crosshair IV Extreme in "Downloads" section, the board comes up and has 1 bios available.


----------



## Firann

I'm a new owner of the C4F







Rig in the sig!

I am a bit lost with the OCing settings on this board though. Where can I find the DRAM:FSB ratio? Is it the Northbridge speed? :/

Too many stuff thrown in your face all at once hehe


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brewary* 
Hi. Does anyone knows when Crosshair IV Extreme will be released? I have searched the whole internet, but I couldn't find and significant detail about it. If you know, please share it. Cheers!

Preview

The vine has it maybe october but its really any ones guess tbh. This thing was to launch in summer soon after the Formula's launch in spring







. Im definitely interested as it has a chip that supports both sli and crossfire and simultaneous ati & nvidia cards (not to be confused w/ the physx dedicated stuff). Im hoping this is not much more than the Formula and EK develops a water block for it too


----------



## navit

How many people are using the new bios here, would like to hear thoughts and comments about it.


----------



## godofdeath

1005 you mean?

I've been using it I really don't know the difference, nothing is NOT working


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
1005 you mean?

I've been using it I really don't know the difference, nothing is NOT working

Well thats cool, I am thinking of updating from 0905, and since you cant go back just want some feedback


----------



## ny_driver

Newest BIOS is 1102 I think. I'm using 1005 and cannot get c&q to work @ 4GHz/"auto" vcore. It worked with 0905 and 0801 and my 1055t with those settings. I'm not happy about that.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
How many people are using the new bios here, would like to hear thoughts and comments about it.









i used the new BIOS and i cant POST!
im getting really pissed at this mofo- i mean mobo.

im returning this crap and buying a MSI 890FXA-GD70. this PoS hasent been working properly since i got it









really bad first impression ASUS. idk if i can even trust their other products now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
i used the new BIOS and i cant POST!
im getting really pissed at this mofo- i mean mobo.

im returning this crap and buying a MSI 890FXA-GD70. this PoS hasent been working properly since i got it









really bad first impression ASUS. idk if i can even trust their other products now.









MSI









I love my crosshair. What are all these issues you speak of?


----------



## rquinn19

Just bought the CHIV to replace my M4A88TD-V. Anything I should do or look for? Its an open box mobo. So not sure if I need to worry about the NB heat issue. Do I need to reinstall Windows? I have 2 hard drives with some stuff like games mainly installed on the 2nd hard drive. A lot is on Steam. Do I need to delete and reinstall all that's installed on the 2nd hard drive (besides the steam stufff I know hoe to avoid having to redownload)? Any pointers for a newb? I skimmed through a bunch of the 400+ pages but can't find a faq or general new user guide.

Thanks! Pumped about my puchase.


----------



## Tweeky

i have bios 1102 up and running on 2 boards with no problems -









i have seen the 20, 28, 30 of Sept. in reports for the extreme -









if the ch4 is an open box *CHECK* the contact of the NB and SB they returned it for some reason


----------



## Tweeky

rquinn19 said:


> Just bought the CHIV to replace my M4A88TD-V. Do I need to reinstall Windows?
> 
> It will be best to reinstall window but try it with out reinstalling windows and see. all the old mother board drivers will have to be uninstalled and new drivers will need to be installed
> 
> Do I need to delete and reinstall all that's installed on the 2nd hard drive
> 
> If the 2nd drive is not part of a raid then just hook it up and see it should work
> data that is not backed up is all most lost for every


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
MSI









I love my crosshair. What are all these issues you speak of?

lets see, i'll list them in order

wont fit in case properly
the I/O shield caused pressure and caused it not to POST
wont POST again
wont boot
the mobo forces me to clr CMOS every time i shut it off
NB heat issues
my 8600GTS wont work in this mobo
and now it wont POST again
so yeah, its been a pain in the ass since day 1


----------



## Tweeky

send it quick so i can get it as a open box


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
send it quick so i can get it as a open box

sure. gimme 179 bucks and its a deal


----------



## ny_driver

Sounds like the 1st 2 are due to improper installation, which leads me to believe that the others may simply be impatience or improper installation.

Try reading and posting some of your issues at the ASUS CH IV Formula forum.


----------



## knoxy_14

anybody hear when the extreme version is goign to go on sale? i thought its here in the next few months since timetolivecustoms got theirs for the review


----------



## ny_driver

I heard September 20 over at the ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme forum


----------



## James333

Quote:

lets see, i'll list them in order

* wont fit in case properly
* the I/O shield caused pressure and caused it not to POST
* wont POST again
* wont boot
* the mobo forces me to clr CMOS every time i shut it off
* NB heat issues
* my 8600GTS wont work in this mobo
* and now it wont POST again

so yeah, its been a pain in the ass since day 1

hey man, its not the boards fault, even the cheapest crapest boards are made to within an tollerence that even the cheapest crappest cases tollerences will allow fitment into, one thing i found on first installation of this top of the range board into my high range case is that i didnt click the io shield in properly, I am a perfectionist, its the nature of my job but it was an easy mistake to make. I found immediately that something wasnt right because there will never be a situation where there is a tight fit causing pressure on any pcb on any component. It is delicate and if you force it, all it takes is a 1000th of a micron crack in the circuit somewhere to cause inconsistencey and unreliability on and pcb.

Your problems probably stem from this initial installation issue but you know what, it wouldnt be proved your fault in an rma situation so you gotta send it back and start over.

Yeah the NB issue is a pisser but everyone is forgetting, even the high temps fond on some boards are acceptable and within asus's max temps, just we all want as low as possible. RMA is your friend here, be bitter as hell while you have no MB for your system but have an ear to ear grin when you get a new one back and start running 4ghz 24/7 where lesser boards wont allow... Dont take it the wrong way tho man, i messed up my laing pump, it was all my fault but rma is my friend too and a new one is on the way right now!







)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
How many people are using the new bios here, would like to hear thoughts and comments about it.









Just updated to 1005, 1102 says its for cpu support, so Im holding off on that one for now. Saw a -1Â° on my nb, sb, and cpu.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
i used the new BIOS and i cant POST!
im getting really pissed at this mofo- i mean mobo.

im returning this crap and buying a *MSI 890FXA-GD70*. this PoS hasent been working properly since i got it









really bad first impression ASUS. idk if i can even trust their other products now.









If the CHIV is crappy, the MSI is a bigger pile imo. Besides the fact they explode, they have a bad heatsink design, and you thought the Asus was bad. First one I got, doa, bios are a bit tricky and not as comprehensive as the CHIV, there a lots of details that you must adjust where as the CHIV has them set for you from the start. The CHIV is by far the easiest, most complete, loaded, comprehensive, supa-dupa mb I have ever owned. I got my 555BE x2 up and running super easily and was able to oc to a stable 4.0. So, it seems like user error or could be a bad board (which Im seriously doubting). Good luck


----------



## navit

Thanks for all the feed back guys!


----------



## CULLEN

I give up, I just finished file-ing down the heatsinks thingy, change thermal paste, still the nb just doesn't go below 55Â°c. Piece of crap how can I be doing this wrong!?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I heard September 20 over at the ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme forum

I dont think the NDA is even over till sept 30, so I would say oct. some time


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


i used the new BIOS and i cant POST!
im getting really pissed at this mofo- i mean mobo.

im returning this crap and buying a MSI 890FXA-GD70. this PoS hasent been working properly since i got it









really bad first impression ASUS. idk if i can even trust their other products now.










Sorry to hear of your trouble.If i was you i would just install the bios that worked for you,if you still not happy DONT whatever you do buy the MSI,on forums everywhere people are lighting them up.The icy chokes are a joke and the 4-1 phase power is not very strong for serious tweaking.Was gonna buy it myself as i think its one sexy board,but seriously,your probly have more problems.If you ditch the CH IV then the Gigabyte FXA UD5 is a better bet,however this has trouble with various bios updates aswell,kinda goes with the territory.If you dont need to upgrade the bios its best not to,or at least wait for someone more knowledgable to test the water so you can turn to them for advice.


----------



## CULLEN

I'll take my word back, I forgot I had the NB @ 3.0 GHz 1.3v, tuned it down to stock and now its
NB: 41Â°c
SB: 39Â°c

But as I stated before its 55Â°c @ 3.0 GHz 1.3v, isn't that about normal? Can anyone with the same clock confirm it?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
I give up, I just finished file-ing down the heatsinks thingy, change thermal paste, still the nb just doesn't go below 55Â°c. Piece of crap how can I be doing this wrong!?

Is the heat pipe connecting the two heat sinks bent? If it rocks back and forth on a flat surface, that could be your problem.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Just updated to 1005, 1102 says its for cpu support, so Im holding off on that one for now. Saw a -1Â° on my nb, sb, and cpu.

If the CHIV is crappy, the MSI is a bigger pile imo. Besides the fact they explode, they have a bad heatsink design, and you thought the Asus was bad. First one I got, doa, bios are a bit tricky and not as comprehensive as the CHIV, there a lots of details that you must adjust where as the CHIV has them set for you from the start. The CHIV is by far the easiest, most complete, loaded, comprehensive, supa-dupa mb I have ever owned. I got my 555BE x2 up and running super easily and was able to oc to a stable 4.0. So, it seems like user error or could be a bad board (which Im seriously doubting). Good luck



















i need more proof to tell me that i cant do a 24/7 4Ghz OC on the GD70, cuz thats my goal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *James333*


hey man, its not the boards fault, even the cheapest crapest boards are made to within an tollerence that even the cheapest crappest cases tollerences will allow fitment into, one thing i found on first installation of this top of the range board into my high range case is that i didnt click the io shield in properly, I am a perfectionist, its the nature of my job but it was an easy mistake to make. I found immediately that something wasnt right because there will never be a situation where there is a tight fit causing pressure on any pcb on any component. It is delicate and if you force it, all it takes is a 1000th of a micron crack in the circuit somewhere to cause inconsistencey and unreliability on and pcb.

Your problems probably stem from this initial installation issue but you know what, it wouldnt be proved your fault in an rma situation so you gotta send it back and start over.

Yeah the NB issue is a pisser but everyone is forgetting, even the high temps fond on some boards are acceptable and within asus's max temps, just we all want as low as possible. RMA is your friend here, be bitter as hell while you have no MB for your system but have an ear to ear grin when you get a new one back and start running 4ghz 24/7 where lesser boards wont allow... Dont take it the wrong way tho man, i messed up my laing pump, it was all my fault but rma is my friend too and a new one is on the way right now!







)


hmm ok
but i got this open box on newegg, so i cant RMA it. all i can do is return and get my money back.
is that why is not working? open box crap?
i guess i could return it and buy the real thing, but I DONT HAVE AN EXTRA 50 bucks on me!
i saved up so long for it too







being an unemployed 15 year old aint easy.
being computerless aint easy either. all i have is my mom's phone (thank GOD for droid)
HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO DO HOMEWORK? my handwriting is atrocious!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Sounds like the 1st 2 are due to improper installation, which leads me to believe that the others may simply be impatience or improper installation.

Try reading and posting some of your issues at the ASUS CH IV Formula forum.


k i'll take a look.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


lets see, i'll list them in order
wont fit in case properly
the I/O shield caused pressure and caused it not to POST
wont POST again
wont boot
the mobo forces me to clr CMOS every time i shut it off
NB heat issues
my 8600GTS wont work in this mobo
and now it wont POST again
so yeah, its been a pain in the ass since day 1


You do realize that it seems like half the issues aren't the CHIV's fault?

I've had my own issues with stability, but I've narrowed it down to first W7 being the problem, then the memory causing other issues. This has been one of the easier boards to work with.


----------



## godofdeath

the i/o is a pain with the foam in it, but it isn't that hard to work with. i found it hard to work with at first but you just have to push a bit and it goes in


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


the i/o is a pain with the foam in it, but it isn't that hard to work with. i found it hard to work with at first but you just have to push a bit and it goes in


really? i had to force my mobo in the I/O shield harder than a <insert sexual metaphor here>


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


You do realize that it seems like half the issues aren't the CHIV's fault?

I've had my own issues with stability, but I've narrowed it down to first W7 being the problem, then the memory causing other issues. This has been one of the easier boards to work with.


umad? 
if the mobo's shield didnt have that dumb ass foam, than it woulnt be an issue.
its all the mobo's fault!

my biostar TA790GX 128M had absolutely NO issues.
i plugged it in and it just works.
but this? nah. 
never been more stressed out over a computer! i think it stressed me out so much that it weakened my immune system and now im sick, and stress from school didnt help either. damn you ASUS, school, and cold season!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I might as well bring this up now. The memory in my signature has been causing boot issues. The error messages led me away from memory & on to other probable causes. Changing the memory timing to auto caused stability & no issues, unfortunately that means 9-9-9-X-2t @ 2000 on memory rated for 6-9-6-24-2t @ 2200. Newegg has recently changed the speed rating on their website to 7-10-10-28-2N, as has G.Skill. So now instead of adding another 4GB's of the same memory, I'm thinking of going with 8GB's of something else. Right now I'd be happy with 7-7-7-X-2t. Any suggestions? BTW, I am running 1.85v through it, but have tried higher with no better results.


----------



## Sovetskikh

got a crosshair IV, look in sig.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
umad?
if the mobo's shield didnt have that dumb ass foam, than it woulnt be an issue.
its all the mobos fault.

So you couldn't line it up and are blaming the mobo? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
So you couldn't line it up and are blaming the mobo? Hmmmmmm









it was the I/O bracket. i put 2 other ATX boards in there fine with the bracket, but this mobo just woulnt fit with the bracet!

blame the I/O foam, not me
either way, im returning this crap and getting the UD5


----------



## ny_driver

I immediately noticed that I had to make some fine adjustments to get the I/O ports properly lined up with the holes, because of the foam.....and it was kind of a pain, but I managed.

I hope you have better luck with the Gigabyte.


----------



## Darkcyde

My I/O shield fit perfectly even in my cheap-ass Thermaltake case. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## James333

I found that it looked installed but when i put the board in, i could tell it wasnt right. looked at the io plate again and looked perfect but still pushed it in a bit and it clicked into the right place, its a shame you are downgrading because you think the plate is wrong, i sort of feel like lending you the $50 to get a non open box one so you can try again....


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *James333* 
I found that it looked installed but when i put the board in, i could tell it wasnt right. looked at the io plate again and looked perfect but still pushed it in a bit and it clicked into the right place, its a shame you are downgrading because you think the plate is wrong, i sort of feel like lending you the $50 to get a non open box one so you can try again....

man what a nice guy. The posts had the opposite effect on me. It sort of made me feel like whopping him on the side of his head









GL on a lesser board. Asus is top of the line mate, have never done me wrong in 10+ years of many many purchases.


----------



## wermad

my i/o plate went in smooth and the mb can be removed and reattached w/ no struggles.


----------



## fl0w3n

Muahahaha I have never even installed my I/O plate because my setup has been sitting on top of my desk across from my case for months! I am missing just a few small parts I ran out of money for









But, my M4A79T Deluxe had the same style "cushion" I/O plate and I had no problems with it.

Have you guys noticed a weird phenomena with this board, or is it just mine? I am on bios 1102 of recent, and any Vcore setting >1.40 and I get a drop of about .05ish in CPU-Z and an actual drop of .1 with my DMM (1.3500 bios = 1.25 w/ DMM) but once I get <1.40 the opposite occurs where it goes up.

This is all in reference to under load, btw.


----------



## navit

hi guys, have been playing with different oc's. I could use some suggestions on how to get better timings on my ram. Here is what I have so far.

Ok that pic is to small, my timings are 9-9-9-21-t1/4.0 @ 1.36 vcore
my ram is rated for 7-7-7-21 but wont post @ 1800 where I have it now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
hi guys, have been playing with different oc's. I could use some suggestions on how to get better timings on my ram. Here is what I have so far.

Ok that pic is to small, my timings are 9-9-9-21-t1/4.0 @ 1.36 vcore
my ram is rated for 7-7-7-21 but wont post @ 1800 where I have it now.

Is your NB really running at 1800mhz?? Have you tried giving the ram some more voltage? You might not be able to hit those timings with the ram oc'd like that idk.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Is your NB really running at 1800mhz?? Have you tried giving the ram some more voltage? You might not be able to hit those timings with the ram oc'd like that idk.

My ram is @1800, and the volts are at 1.65

MAN I LOVE THIS BOARD


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
hi guys, have been playing with different oc's. I could use some suggestions on how to get better timings on my ram. Here is what I have so far.

Ok that pic is to small, my timings are 9-9-9-21-t1/4.0 @ 1.36 vcore
my ram is rated for 7-7-7-21 but wont post @ 1800 where I have it now.

What is the RAM's rated speed from the manufacturer? You may have to up the CPU voltage. What is your RAM voltage? That may also need to go up. Your NB frequency should be 3x the RAM frequency (900x3). You can run the HT at that frequency or slightly less, depending on stability.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Guys, I had been doing some testing with SLI on my rig and if you'll remember the GX2 worked ok without the hack.

I now put a GTX 295 in and I'm having issues. After like 20 seconds of the game loading I start getting weird colors and weird flickering.

I had latest drivers at first, had the issue. Rolled back to 257.21 and hacked or not hacked it makes no difference. You guys got any idea?

The only thing that fixes it is disabling SLI.


----------



## slimbrady

i like keeping my HT around 2000 range but I DO try to keep the NB in the 2800-3000 range at 4ghz

This is with 8 gigs of ram:
http://i52.tinypic.com/zyinfa.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Guys, I had been doing some testing with SLI on my rig and if you'll remember the GX2 worked ok without the hack.

I now put a GTX 295 in and I'm having issues. After like 20 seconds of the game loading I start getting weird colors and weird flickering.

I had latest drivers at first, had the issue. Rolled back to 257.21 and hacked or not hacked it makes no difference. You guys got any idea?

The only thing that fixes it is disabling SLI.

Well the fix for me was rolling back to the 190.62 drivers. Hack is done, I'll try removing the hack and see if it works.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


My ram is @1800, and the volts are at 1.65

MAN I LOVE THIS BOARD










Yah but you NB is running at 1800 also, are you trying to run it 1:1 with your ram? Crank that baby up to 2800 or so.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


hi guys, have been playing with different oc's. I could use some suggestions on how to get better timings on my ram. Here is what I have so far.

Ok that pic is to small, my timings are 9-9-9-21-t1/4.0 @ 1.36 vcore
my ram is rated for 7-7-7-21 but wont post @ 1800 where I have it now.


why the hell u running that NB at 1800? u need to crank that **** up to 3000 or at least 2800 for 4.0GHZ to see the full potential of your 4.0ghz +1800mhz ram OC..


----------



## navit

Thanks for all the feed back guys !








I will play with a bit more tonight.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *James333* 
I found that it looked installed but when i put the board in, i could tell it wasnt right. looked at the io plate again and looked perfect but still pushed it in a bit and it clicked into the right place, its a shame you are downgrading because you think the plate is wrong, i sort of feel like lending you the $50 to get a non open box one so you can try again....

FOR CEREAL?
wow...lol that'd be nice! a generous donation to a 15 yr old you dont know?
even tho it might not happen +1 to you kind sir

i rethought my options and i found out that UD5 cant OC ram that high








im aiming 2Ghz if possible and a nice 24/7 4Ghz OC.








but UD5 only gets 1.8Ghz...in two slots...and it doesnt have clr CMOS button on the outside...and it doesnt look as nice...and....
oh gawd i think i still want that CH4

but id be forced sell my sexy 8800GT!!
im gonna miss my 8800GT... so many good times playing JC2 and crysis at 22FPS @ 1920x1080p res








6k PPD GONE!








*cries*


----------



## bcountry

For all the folks that use or have used the AMD OverDrive Utility with this board, are you having the same problems I am having?

I have tried to use the utility ever since i got the board and have tried to use it with every bios update that came out and have downloaded the newest versions as they came out but nothing helps, when I go to the Status Monitor part of the utility and click on CPU Status and GPU Status it reports everything just fine, it matches what Probe, CPU-Z and GPU-Z reports but when I click on Board Status the CPU VCore, 3.3V, 5V, and 12V all read 3.0 which is not right and it shows 0 RPM for the CPU, Power( which my H50 pump is plugged into ) and Chassis Fans.

On the same page it shows 0.00MHz for the HT ref. Clock, 0.00MHz for the PCI Speed, 0.00 for the Southbridge Speed, the Memory Frequency reading is right though.

On the same page it shows the CPU Cores temps which are right when compared to the CoreTemp application but the CPU and MB Temperature readings are -277.1c

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## bcountry

New AMD Processors released
Going to be staying with the setup I have now for a good while so I think I'm going to get the 970 Black

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/...38?tag=nl.e505


----------



## James333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


New AMD Processors released
Going to be staying with the setup I have now for a good while so I think I'm going to get the 970 Black

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/...38?tag=nl.e505


Isnt the 970 the same as your 965??? i mean, a few more mhz overclock maybe but not noticable in the real world, it might be worth picking up another ssd to raid, that would give more of a noticable difference when you're actually using the computer? I was tempted to do the same until i found I wouldnt even notice the change!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


New AMD Processors released
Going to be staying with the setup I have now for a good while so I think I'm going to get the 970 Black

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/...38?tag=nl.e505


Sucks how every little bit of source on the 1075t showed it to be a BE, its not







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *James333*


Isnt the 970 the same as your 965??? i mean, a few more mhz overclock maybe but not noticable in the real world, it might be worth picking up another ssd to raid, that would give more of a noticable difference when you're actually using the computer? I was tempted to do the same until i found I wouldnt even notice the change!


some of the 970(s) are based on the thuban x6 platform, so that means it may unlock an extra core or two.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



* 1.* The VRM on the board is a 8+2 phase VRM design. This means we have an 8 phase powering the CPU plus 2 phase powering the integrated memory controller and additional 2 phase for the actual system memory.
The VRM on the board uses higher grade capacitors which each of them are rated at 40 amps which allow us to run more amperage and power delivery to the CPU under extreme condition. Whether thatâ€™s under high overclocks under water, dice, ln2, the VRM is designed to allow high level of power to the CPU socket.

*2.*The C4E also uses a SUPER ML CAP. This allows higher current draw and can deliver the same amount of power when compared to 15 normal capacitors. ASUS has gone through extensive testing comparing these to other options like HI-C caps on competitor boards. In the end we decided to stick with SUPER ML CAP for better performance.

*3. *This is a FULL AMD AM3 socket based off the 890fx chipset to support dual core, tri core, quad core, hex core. ASUS has put a lot of focus on the VRM design to get the best performance out of Thuban - 6 core CPUs.

*4.* Extreme OC Zone has 3 physical buttons. The first button is the core unlocker button which allows you to unlock potentially hidden cores in AMD CPU. With a dual core, tri core, or upcoming quad core, you can unlock to a tri core, quad core or potentially hex core. The advantage of ASUSâ€™s core unlocker over some competitors that have "similar" technology is that when this button is pressed it will automatically scan the cache on the CPU, automatically unlocking it. The user does not have to go into the bios, select core unlocking, select the cores, reboot, adjust the voltage, and then restart. This is a huge waste of time and effort. ASUSâ€™s core unlocker will seamlessly unlock all possible cores. This is all dependent on the CPU of course. Some CPU are able to unlock some are not. The test and unlocking process takes about 30 seconds. You want to be sure to turn this feature on before you booth your system and not during. If you clear CMOS, it will disable core unlocker. These are all improvements from previous generation core unlockers from ASUS.
We then have the obvious power and reset buttons.

*5.* We also have PCI-E lane dip switches. These allow you to physically turn off the power to each individual PCI-E lane. This can be used in various scenarios such as when overclocking and you want to bench scores on 1 card and quickly switch to 2, 3, 4 cards, all you have to do is flip the switch and youâ€™re ready to bench. No downtime!

You can also use these from a diagnostic standpoint to quickly figure out which GPU may be faulty. Especially if you have a watercooled GPU setup, it will be a pain to take out individual cards. This way you can still have the system running without physically taking the card out.

The QLED, which has physical LEDs on the board, will indicate the post status of the CPU, DRAM, VGA, or Boot device. If any of those are having issues, the LED will lock on them notifying you there is a problem.

*6.* ProbeIT allows you to use a digital multi-meter at the hardware level to accurately measure the voltages on the board in real time. Under varying types of load or extreme conditions, the voltage can skew so itâ€™s good to monitor that. You can use either the direct contact points or use the belts provided to connect to the multi-meter. Probe IT will be the most accurate way to measure and monitor your voltages.

*7.* Go button/MEM OK serves 2 functions depending on the power state. If you press the go button while in windows, the board reboot and load a preset overclocked profile that the user defined in the bios, then the system will restart. You may find this useful in situations where your system locks and you want to bring your system back to a known profile that is able to boot. You will not need to re-input your bios settings from scratch.

When your computer is in the OFF state, by holding down this button, It will turn your system on and you would be activating the MEM OK process. This is used when you are not able to boot or run your system due to memory issues. BEFORE the CPU is initialized, it will attempt to interact with the memory and see if it can post with the pre-detected settings. If it still cannot post, the system will try to adjust the memory timing. If itâ€™s not successful, it will adjust the frequency. If itâ€™s not successful, it will attempt voltage cycling. If itâ€™s still not successful it will try a mixture of all three. In a complete rare event, it will lock the Dram LED and let you know there is an issue with the memory. You may need to try 1 or 2 dimms and other diagnostic measures. Now in some cases, say you have 2000MHZ ram, in some cases the memory frequency will degrade and will not be able to boot at 2000MHZ, but still possible at 1600MHZ. MEM OK will bring the frequency down and let you run your system until you can figure out your RMA or replace it. But at least you will able to use your system.
Primary slots for the memory dimm are red. Secondary is black.

*8.* 890FX Chipset is AMDâ€™s high end enthusiast chipset. The main advantage is that they have an increased number of PCI-E lanes, allowing X16 x16 Multi GPU configuration. Additionally with the enhanced number of PCI-E lanes, we can provide the additional controllers to the USB 3.0 and retain full performance while having multi GPU configurations, unlike most P55 boards that saturate the bandwidth or like ASUS mainstream boards using a PLX Bridge chip to maintain the full performance. For the best performance when running Multi GPU, you want to utilize slot 1 and 3 for a dual slot configuration. To enable SLI, you have to have your cards in slot 1 and 3, otherwise the Lucid drives will not detect it. These slots have been specifically assigned to work with the Lucid chip.

The C4E has also been tuned for memory to take full performance past 2000MHZ, which on AMD is rare, so we are fully maximizing the 890FX chipset.

*9.* 890FX supports SATA 6G natively. All 6 ports are SATA 6G compared to P55 or X58 boards that only support 2 SATA 6G. It also supports RAID 0, 1, 5, and 10. The SATA 6G bandwidth on the 890FX is not capped like intel boards. 890FX does not support USB 3.0 natively so we have included an NEC controller for USB 3.0. There are an additional 2 SATA 3G ports specifically for optical drives so that they are separate from your potential raid configuration.

*10.* ROG Connect Bios flashback has several elements. We have incorporated dual socket bios chips where other competitors have soldered on their chips. The advantage is, if one fails, we can easily replace it.

Typically when you have your system ready to run, the user will install the CPU, Memory, and GPU in order to boot and load your bios. With USB bios flashback, you can load the latest bios on a thumb drive, plug it in the vertical ROG connect USB port, and flash the bios by holding down the ROG connect button for about three seconds and wait for the bios light to start flashing which will indicate the bios being written. The only thing you need is standby power connected to the board. The bios â€œ.româ€ file must be rewritten depending on the board. For a Crosshair IV Extreme, you must rename the file to â€œC4E.româ€. If you have a Rampage III Formula, you will rename the file to â€œR3F.româ€
It will work for either bios chip, you can use the bios switch button to switch between the chips. You can also flash your bios through ROG Connect via notebook.
Both of these features are exclusive to ROG.

*11.*The C4E is equipped with a Lucid hydra controller that can run both AMD Crossfire X and Nvidia SLI. In the past you were only able to run single AMD or Nvidia GPU or AMD Crossfire X. With Lucid you are now able to run single, dual or triple SLI configurations. Lucid will also allow you to have a mixed mode. You will be able to mix cards from the same vendor for example; AMD 5870 and 5850 combo or Nvidia GTX480 and GTX460 combo. You also have X mode which will allow you to mix and match Nvidia and AMD cards.

*12.*We also have a PCI slot for some overclockers to run an old PCI VGA card, enough to display video and put as little load on the PCI-E lanes which they tend to overclock PCI-E bus which can potentially cause instability.

It can also be used for PCI post diagnostic cards and older generation high end audio cards.

*13.*ROG Connect and ROG connect Bluetooth, is a software application that allows users to tweak various bios features through a notebook. You can adjust various frequencies, voltages, monitor temperatures, voltages, and remotely turn on and off your system and much more. Bluetooth connect allows you to utilize the functions of ROG connect through your android, win mobile, symbian, and iphone. You can also use the Bluetooth module to pair normal Bluetooth connectivity for additional Bluetooth peripherals. To initialize ROG connect, you must press the ROG connect button. To initialize Bluetooth ROG connect, you must press the Bluetooth ROG connect button.

*14.* Intel Ethernet Lan was implemented based on the research and demand from the gaming community as the best supported and best performing network controller. Intel Ethernet is providing the best performance with the least CPU overhead giving you the best gaming performance and compatibility.

*15.*The Extreme series adds additional power support for the GPU. We have added extra power connections for the GPU. There is 1 molex connector behind the audio ports and 1 next to the last PCI-E lane. These are specific to provide additional power to the PCI-E lanes under very extreme load conditions. Even if you are running a full 4 way GPU setup with moderate overclocks under air environment, it is not required for the additional power. Some of you may be wondering, does it matter which molex you connect into depending on how your GPU is setup? No, both molex are going to the same backplane and is not dedicated to specific lanes. If you need additional power, you can choose either molex or both.

*16.*Heatsink design is a uni-heatpipe design, so it goes through the VRM -> 890FX-> Lucid chip-> and the Southbridge. There is a 40mm fan to cool the hottest point of the heatsink.
There are 8, 4pin fan headers on the board with advanced fan control for the CPU, chassis, and the optional controllers. We have one of the most advanced fan controllers on the market as the board can target CPU and chassis temperatures, fan rotational speed. For example, you can set your fans to automatically adjust RPM at a desired speed when your chassis hits 25 degrees, 50 degrees, or whatever degree you decide to set it at.

The C4E comes equipped with Q design elements such as:
*17.* Q-Dimm â€" Designed for our Dram slots where only one side of the memory is notched and the other has a retention clip allowing for easier installation and removal. Typically a double sided retention clip can be obstructed by the GPU possibly forcing you to tension your graphics card or having to remove it. With Q-Dimm, you just need to push down on one clip to remove the memory.

*18. *Q-Slot - has a wider switch, which allows easier access when removing graphics cards. The Depression clip is actually wider than the Graphics card so that you can use a probe or pencil to push the clip down and easily remove the card. This Is especially useful when running multi GPU setups. In competitor boards, you would typically have to taking out the first 3 cards in order to remove the 4th card due to the inferior switch design.

*19.*We also have our volt meter LED technology which will indicate the voltage being supplied is normal, high, or CRAZY. It will pretty much tell you if youâ€™re in the danger zone.
The package also comes with 2 thermal probe headers that allow you to include the thermal sensor anyone on the board to get a direct reading.


http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...verview&ref=nf


----------



## wermad

I hope asus decides to price this to the Formula msrp (~$230) and thus in turn drops the price of the Formula (<$200 usd. maybe $189, ???), at least for compensating enthusiast who were waiting on this board and now are on undecided since this wont support BD/Zambezi


----------



## navit

Ok guys, I have had a chance to play somemore with my oc.
Please give me some feedback







if the pic is big enough to see.
got my nb @2438 or so memory @ 1800 cpu @ 4065 fsb @270 [email protected]


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Ok guys, I have had a chance to play somemore with my oc.
Please give me some feedback







if the pic is big enough to see.
got my nb @2438 or so memory @ 1800 cpu @ 4065 fsb @270 [email protected]


more NB at least to 2.8 or 3.0 then u should be


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


more NB at least to 2.8 or 3.0 then u should be

















Cool let me see what I can do.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Cool let me see what I can do.










you should be able to feel the performance increase.
probably the full potential from the RAM and the CPU after u do that


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


you should be able to feel the performance increase.
probably the full potential from the RAM and the CPU after u do that


Ok I had to up the volts but here is what I have now.
[email protected] now to see if I can get over 4.1 on the cpu


----------



## fssbzz

thats pretty fast


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


thats pretty fast










I love this board, ok I got the [email protected] @1.43 vcore

Now I will run a bench or 2


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


I love this board, ok I got the [email protected] @1.43 vcore

Now I will run a bench or 2


hehe..too bad im not on this board right now..im testing another board..lol.


----------



## navit

here is my 3dmark06 score


----------



## bcountry

ya James your probably right but since these will be the last of the AM3 socket CPU's might as well get the newest ones released.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


here is my 3dmark06 score


join this http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ia-vs-ati.html
post your score that with valid screen shot
JOIN THE *RED TEAM*


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


join this http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ia-vs-ati.html
post your score that with valid screen shot
JOIN THE *RED TEAM*


just post in a thread or the spreadsheet


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


just post in a thread or the spreadsheet


good.
this is my current result on CHIV Extreme lol.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


good.
this is my current result on CHIV Extreme lol.










Very nice , tell me about the extreme to the ch4.

How is that fan on the nb?
Wish they had done that on the ch4


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Very nice , tell me about the extreme to the ch4.

How is that fan on the nb?
Wish they had done that on the ch4


lol..actually is not Extreme haha..
Extreme haven even release..how i wish i already got it.
lol.





























u can read more about it from here
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...nsive-overview


----------



## bcountry

that was a low down dirty trick


----------



## fssbzz

haha yea, because it is an UNKNOWN motherboard shows in the Everest.


----------



## bcountry

another reason I'm going to go with the 970 at some point down the road is that the stable overclock limit with my 965 is 3.8 and I wanted to get to 4.0 but nothing works. Tried everything, backed off the multiplier and increased NB but 3.8 is the max stable for my chip for whatever reason.

Hmm Just read AMD will release a 975 BE with speed at 3.6, interesting indeed

"What's more, it's rumoured that OEM X4 970 BE chips will actually be six-core units with two cores disabled. With the right motherboard, and a bit of luck, you might be able to reactivate those cores" 
http://onlyhardwareblog.com/2010/09/...dition-review/


----------



## lightsout

Fan on the NB? Does the extreme have one? I can't tell from the pics.

Is that it under the heatsink?


----------



## bcountry

yes a little fan is located underneath the heatsink


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcountry*


another reason I'm going to go with the 970 at some point down the road is that the stable overclock limit with my 965 is 3.8 and I wanted to get to 4.0 but nothing works. Tried everything, backed off the multiplier and increased NB but 3.8 is the max stable for my chip for whatever reason.

Hmm Just read AMD will release a 975 BE with speed at 3.6, interesting indeed

"Whatâ€™s more, itâ€™s rumoured that OEM X4 970 BE chips will actually be six-core units with two cores disabled. With the right motherboard, and a bit of luck, you might be able to reactivate those cores" 
http://onlyhardwareblog.com/2010/09/...dition-review/


The 970BE is a Deneb core C3 stepping, meaning a native 4 core like the 965BE. No cores to unlock.:


----------



## fssbzz

ya. TOOSHORT is right.
only the one with Phenom II *****T* are unlockable to 6 core.
the one that come with *T* after the number.
like *Phenom II 960T* which is unlockable from Quad to 6 core


----------



## bcountry

so the OEM chips are not Black Editions?


----------



## wermad

damn, the vine tree is really coming up short recently w/ amd. I was under the impression 970BE was a hexa w/ disabled cores and the 1075T as a BE







. Well cant trust the rumor mill until a legit review is out or the manufacturer provides factory specs.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
another reason I'm going to go with the 970 at some point down the road is that the stable overclock limit with my 965 is 3.8 and I wanted to get to 4.0 but nothing works. Tried everything, backed off the multiplier and increased NB but 3.8 is the max stable for my chip for whatever reason.

Hmm Just read AMD will release a 975 BE with speed at 3.6, interesting indeed

"What's more, it's rumoured that OEM X4 970 BE chips will actually be six-core units with two cores disabled. With the right motherboard, and a bit of luck, you might be able to reactivate those cores"
http://onlyhardwareblog.com/2010/09/...dition-review/

That rumour is nothing more,it runs at 3.5 ghz and is a Denab core meaning it does'nt have two cores to unlock to six.All in all,to anyone who overclocks it pointless,its just a 965BE with extra 100mhz/0.5 multi.For not much more you could just buy six cores.However it was rumoured a while back that a 906T quad core would be released,which would be a Thuban based chip,meaning six cores would be possible.

Whoops,did'nt read post properly,i was refering to the retail 970.Lol not woken up yet.


----------



## wermad

Any one doing the sli hack, you might wanna wait on the newly released patch (supports 258.96). As soon as I installed it, only one gpu was used, another ocn member had the same thing. rolled back to the previous patch and drivers 257.21 and now everything is back to normal. sucks, I had to reformat as it seemed the new patch screwed up my registry and start up recovery kept crashing. Imma hold off until they can work this out.


----------



## navit

Help guys I am getting a bios error 8302 and cpuz is not showing one, ***?
its happening right after checking vram on start up


----------



## Trogdor

Sign me up. I'm coming from CIII and so far I really like the board.

Anything no good with the latest BIOS? Any weird problems I should be looking out for?

Someone should take this thread over and update it with some updated info.


----------



## wermad

Its been a while since the member responsible has updated. Still, this thread is helpful if you have any questions or concerns with your CHIV. I'm running bios 1005 and so far no issues. I haven't done 1102 as it commented for cpu support which would be useless to me.

On a side note, I was able to fix the sli hack and I am running drivers 258.96 (which supports gtx 460







) stable and both gpu are now in use. It seems the hack team has a different file for win7-64 and I clicked on the a different version, which explains my initial failure


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Its been a while since the member responsible has updated. Still, this thread is helpful if you have any questions or concerns with your CHIV. I'm running bios 1005 and so far no issues. I haven't done 1102 as it commented for cpu support which would be useless to me.

On a side note, I was able to fix the sli hack and I am running drivers 258.96 (which supports gtx 460







) stable and both gpu are now in use. It seems the hack team has a different file for win7-64 and I clicked on the a different version, which explains my initial failure









Thanks, I don't want to be the guy that asks all the questions that were discussed on page 200 or something









Are there any known issues with any BIOS? Like limitations to voltage, CPU-NB speed or anything like that?


----------



## wermad

with my setup, none. I actually did a quick run to 4.2 fairly easy (haven't run stability test yet). Other than that, its pretty much same good old asus bios that makes this board so great. As a precaution, I have all bios released by Asus on my flash drive just incase I have to roll back.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
with my setup, none. I actually did a quick run to 4.2 fairly easy (haven't run stability test yet). Other than that, its pretty much same good old asus bios that makes this board so great. As a precaution, I have all bios released by Asus on my flash drive just incase I have to roll back.

I thought you couldn't roll back the bios on this board.


----------



## wermad

didnt know that, I have yet to try it, though I dont have a need for it atm


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I thought you couldn't roll back the bios on this board.


I had to use AFUDOS to roll back from certain versions on the CIII.


----------



## off1ine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I thought you couldn't roll back the bios on this board.


Asus stated that once you update bios past version 905 (beta0055/1005/1102) you can't roll back to 905 or previous versions as the new bios' use a different code.


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Its been a while since the member responsible has updated. Still, this thread is helpful if you have any questions or concerns with your CHIV. I'm running bios 1005 and so far no issues. I haven't done 1102 as it commented for cpu support which would be useless to me.

On a side note, I was able to fix the sli hack and I am running drivers 258.96 (which supports gtx 460







) stable and both gpu are now in use. It seems the hack team has a different file for win7-64 and I clicked on the a different version, which explains my initial failure










I'm picking up a 2nd 460 this week (mainly for folding) but I'd like to try Sli'ing them in my CHIV. Do you have a link to the latest patch or whatever so I can use the drivers that support the 460's?

Thank you!


----------



## Enfluenza

sup guys.
i bought another one. i realized its the best mobo money can buy for AMD.
cant wait! i really want to try out my new GTX275 and 8800GT combo and unlock my CPU to quad








i hope ASUS doesnt let me down again. if i cant POST again i will *RAAAAAGE!!!!*


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


I'm picking up a 2nd 460 this week (mainly for folding) but I'd like to try Sli'ing them in my CHIV. Do you have a link to the latest patch or whatever so I can use the drivers that support the 460's?

Thank you!










Here ya go









Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Yep here is the thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpo...postcount=3670
Looks like we're go for modded SLI 460s!



Quote:



Modded ForceWare 258.96 for Windows Vista/7 x64
http://www.xdevs.com/sli/ModdedForceWare258_96.RAR

1. unpack the file to some folder
2. install 258.96 forceware
3. reboot
4. run Install.cmd as administrator in windows explorer
5. Reboot

I need to know everything. Stability, Benchies and so on. Please report.
Anyway there is a lots of work for now.

USE WITH SLIPATCH 0.8b
Last edited by anatolymik; Sep 21, 2010 at 03:50 PM.


----------



## fliq

Love mine!!!


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
sup guys.
i bought another one. i realized its the best mobo money can buy for AMD.
cant wait! i really want to try out my new GTX275 and 8800GT combo and unlock my CPU to quad








i hope ASUS doesnt let me down again. if i cant POST again i will *RAAAAAGE!!!!*

Glad to hear you decided to stick with Asus man. Take your time when install this one =) Hope everything goes good! Good luck man!


----------



## James333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
I had to use AFUDOS to roll back from certain versions on the CIII.


Yeah man, good choice! just remember, nothing needs forcing on the mobo! Try prodding the i/o sheild from the outside before you fit the board, if it comes out easish, it means its not clicked into place and will put pressure on the board.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *off1ine* 
Asus stated that once you update bios past version 905 (beta0055/1005/1102) you can't roll back to 905 or previous versions as the new bios' use a different code.

Ah I see thanks, I'm still on 810, any reason to upgrade? I'm scared it will screw up my oc, who knows maybe it will get better.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Ah I see thanks, I'm still on 810, any reason to upgrade? I'm scared it will screw up my oc, who knows maybe it will get better.


i like 0905 and 1005 more then the 0810.on OC ability


----------



## Tweeky

I like this new Bios 1102 it seems to help my over clocking.
This is the first time I have been able to go above 4000 MHz Prime95 stable with all voltages set to auto.
Memory is set to 2000 MHz (Profile #1)
Temperatures stay less than cpu 58C and NB 55C with air cooling, ambulant 26C.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
I like this new Bios 1102 it seems to help my over clocking.
This is the first time I have been able to go above 4000 MHz Prime95 stable with all voltages set to auto.
Memory is set to 2000 MHz (Profile #1)
Temperatures stay less than cpu 58C and NB 55C with air cooling, ambulant 26C.

interesting, all FSB as well. Have you found a difference in temperature(cpu) when going from FSB to Multiplier OCing?


----------



## Tweeky

I set DRAM O.C. Profile to Profile #1
I set CPU Ratio to 16.0
I set CPU/NB Frequency to 3000
I set Voltages to Auto

The temperature seems to be about the same.
I just try to keep them below 60C under Prime95 testing
I monitor the CPU and NB temperatures


----------



## Tweeky

: drum:




























:specoo l:





































http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131667


----------



## Chicken Patty

Awesomeness!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Is there a fan on the NB?


----------



## ruphskunk

I'd say yes, based on this image. you can see the red and black fan wires going to the 'fan1' header. You can also see the faint circle under the grill.


----------



## Tweeky

yes 2 of them 1 on each side
*i couldn't take it anymore i order 1*


----------



## Chicken Patty

Yeah I also did notice two sets of wires, unless my eyes were playing tricks on me.

Tweeky, keep us posted and post lots of pics


----------



## wermad

Not worth it @ $300 usd













































































IMO

Not only do they delay this sucker, its expensive. Im just going w/ the Rampage III Extreme and i7 in a few months. So far my Formula has been doing a good job w/ the hack, although the new patch has issues, I rolled back to the old one.


----------



## Tweeky

Oh please come back to the best side we miss you its got 2 fans on it


----------



## Tweeky

its not the $300 its the ship














pen


----------



## godofdeath

is the extreme xl atx or w/e it looks like a reg atx to me

n i still dont why they place those 4 pin connectors in those terrible places, i mean they can put it at the bottom like the rampage iii extreme


----------



## bcountry

That's so typical for Asus, NewEgg already have them listed to buy but the motherboard is not listed on Asus site yet, so funny.


----------



## Tweeky

Its an ATX extended, it extends to the front of the computer, it will fix my Lain Li mid tower PC-7B
i believe it will fit standard atx cases
Extended ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 10.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 26.9 cm )


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS Crosshair iv Extreme

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...Le7&templete=2


----------



## bcountry

well I'll be damn Tweeky there it is, I was looking at Asus site using Internet Explorer 9 Beta and it didn't show the Extreme for whatever reason but tried it using Firefox and found it.


----------



## Tweeky

My CH IV Extreme has been shipped from NewEgg










































































































:


----------



## Zhany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My CH IV Extreme has been shipped from NewEgg










































































































:


Mine is getting ready to ship from newegg at first I thought I wasn't going to buy it but hey I had some extra money this month.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My CH IV Extreme has been shipped from NewEgg










































































































:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


Mine is getting ready to ship from newegg at first I thought I wasn't going to buy it but hey I had some extra money this month.


















lol......I like the Formula! I'd be mad if the start button was on the other side.


----------



## Zhany

There better not be a northbridge issue with the Extreme or I will blow a gasket


----------



## Tweeky

Me too
I going to check my extreme very close


----------



## Tweeky

My Formula does not have a start button any more see pic


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My CH IV Extreme has been shipped from NewEgg










































































































:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


Mine is getting ready to ship from newegg at first I thought I wasn't going to buy it but hey I had some extra money this month.

















I see your problem. You should be able to reach the edge of the button though. I could anyways.


----------



## Zhany

WOOOOOT Newegg just sent me an e-mail saying the board has shipped


----------



## Tweeky

Very good









My wife wanted to go and see her mother so I bought her a one way bus ticket this way I have enough for an Extreme but now I am very sad because I heard that the bus drivers were taking up a collection to send her back.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Very good









My wife wanted to go and see her mother so I bought her a one way bus ticket this way I have enough for an Extreme but now I am very sad because I heard that the bus drivers were taking up a collection to send her back.


----------



## Tweeky

UPS tracking shows my extreme to be on the 30th


----------



## Zhany

Mine shows the 29th gotta love being close to California


----------



## ny_driver

Sorry for asking an uninformed/stupid question, but what is better about the Extreme?


----------



## wermad

imo, the lucid hydra is the only real good thing going for it. Its not worth and extra $70-$100 over the formula using the sli hack (which is free). Extreme = Fail at this price. lower it $50-70 and it = WIN.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Sorry for asking an uninformed/stupid question, but what is better about the Extreme?


lucid hydra..support SLI/Crossfire without need to patch
x16/x16/x16 mode when running tri-fire/tri-SLI [formula run x16/x8/x8 when tri fire]
x16/x16/x8/x8 mode when running quad fire/ quad SLI [formula cant quad fire]
^^ both of this are pretty strong spec for benchmarker.

build in FAN in NB heatsink?

ROG Connect
RC Bluetooth
ROG iDirect
USB BIOS Flashback
iROG
CPU Level Up
Extreme Tweaker
Onboard Switch
ProbeIt
Q-Fan Plus
Voltiminder LED
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
ASUS EZ Flash 2
ASUS MyLogo 3
ASUS O.C. Profile
Fan Xpert
MemOK!
Q-Connector
Q-Shield
ASUS TurboV EVO
ASUS Turbo Unlocker


----------



## ny_driver

I'm not that much of a benchmarker I guess. I sold 1 vga to buy a "pot" to pour LN2 into. And am thinking of selling another to buy some other more important stuff.







....like a thermometer that goes down to -200 Celsius









EDIT: 1 vga has proven better for any of my racing SIMS so far. No need for more than 65-75 FPS anyways. Arcade games like GRID and DIRT2 I get better FPS, but certainly all unnecessary.


----------



## Tweeky

I have 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my formula. I plan to remove the formula and install the extreme. Will it be possible to hook up the 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my extreme with out reinstalling Windows 7? Any ideas please help. Thanks







_Windows 7 is the full version_


----------



## Tweeky

i am hoping the extreme will be enough to hold me over until the bulldozer comes out








besides i have a 965 and no socket to put it in


----------



## ny_driver

Enough what?

EDIT: I have never installed the chipset driver.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
I have 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my formula. I plan to remove the formula and install the extreme. Will it be possible to hook up the 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my extreme with out reinstalling Windows 7? Any ideas please help. Thanks







_Windows 7 is the full version_

you will still need to reinstall alll the chip set driver and everything.
on to your HDD, u not going to leave the old formula chipset driver..


----------



## Tweeky

to play with


----------



## Tweeky

if i remove the formula drivers and install the extreme drivers and then swop the mother board do you thank this mite work?

or

should i remove the formula drivers and swop the mother boards and then install the extreme drivers?

i wonder if the extreme mother board will recognize the formula raid drivers? what do you think?

thanks


----------



## navit

Ok guys this one messed up error, everthing still works, the mobo oc's just the same I can go into the bios and it tells me what it is but no windows based software will read it, although windows works fine.
Nothing I do is making it go away, ASUS IS NO HELP, could it be a windows thing?
I could use some help


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
I have 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my formula. I plan to remove the formula and install the extreme. Will it be possible to hook up the 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my extreme with out reinstalling Windows 7? Any ideas please help. Thanks







_Windows 7 is the full version_

Give it a try, the worst that can happen is that it doesn't work, and you have to load from scratch. Most of the hardware is the same, but I don't know how the Lucid chip will affect things. Just back up your data first. You will have to set the RAID up in BIOS and perhaps create the array on the Extreme. I don't know if recreating the array will destroy the existing data if it is the same controller on each board.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Ok guys this one messed up error, everthing still works, the mobo oc's just the same I can go into the bios and it tells me what it is but no windows based software will read it, although windows works fine.
Nothing I do is making it go away, ASUS IS NO HELP, could it be a windows thing?
I could use some help









how about asus turbo or amd od?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Ok guys this one messed up error, everthing still works, the mobo oc's just the same I can go into the bios and it tells me what it is but no windows based software will read it, although windows works fine.
Nothing I do is making it go away, ASUS IS NO HELP, could it be a windows thing?
I could use some help










Sometimes core unlocker can mess with software even if your not actually unlocking any cores but its turned on.


----------



## navit

Here is what it shows.
as you can see it shows no vendor but the bios date is right


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Wow it shows your NB is only at 38C! Lucky you! Mines usually at 51C.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas* 
Wow it shows your NB is only at 38C! Lucky you! Mines usually at 51C.

im at 54C with 2graphics cards and a .5 multiplier increase to 16 * 200 and 4 cores


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
Give it a try, the worst that can happen is that it doesn't work, and you have to load from scratch. Most of the hardware is the same, but I don't know how the Lucid chip will affect things. Just back up your data first. You will have to set the RAID up in BIOS and perhaps create the array on the Extreme. I don't know if recreating the array will destroy the existing data if it is the same controller on each board.

Thanks i will try it and i will back up my data first.


----------



## Zhany

In my experience raid arrays don't like to rebuild after a motherboard switch


----------



## Tweeky

maybe this will help?









From: MSi Users Forum
"Most Motherboards with this problem were RMA'ed it seems but on an Asus forum I found a fix using "contol+pageup" while starting his computer with the Asus motherboard disk in his DVD drive.
This caused a bios -level reset and cleared the nvram as I understand it."

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=133258.0

Recommendations are to clear the CMOS and flash the bios to the newest from the manufacturer.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
In my experience raid arrays don't like to rebuild after a motherboard switch









i just thought i mite try it maybe the extreme will not know the difference


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
lucid hydra..support SLI/Crossfire without need to patch
x16/x16/x16 mode when running tri-fire/tri-SLI [formula run x16/x8/x8 when tri fire]
x16/x16/x8/x8 mode when running quad fire/ quad SLI [formula cant quad fire]
^^ both of this are pretty strong spec for benchmarker.

build in FAN in NB heatsink?

ROG Connect
RC Bluetooth
ROG iDirect
USB BIOS Flashback
iROG
CPU Level Up
Extreme Tweaker
Onboard Switch
ProbeIt
Q-Fan Plus
Voltiminder LED
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
ASUS EZ Flash 2
ASUS MyLogo 3
ASUS O.C. Profile
Fan Xpert
MemOK!
Q-Connector
Q-Shield
ASUS TurboV EVO
ASUS Turbo Unlocker

Where is the PCI-E X4 slot located? If you run a 2 card Crossfire set up, does one of the cards block the x4 slot? That is my main complaint with the Formula. I wasn't able to buy & install the OCZ RevoDrive because of that.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
I have 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my formula. I plan to remove the formula and install the extreme. Will it be possible to hook up the 2 WD hard drives with Windows 7 in Raid 0 on my extreme with out reinstalling Windows 7? Any ideas please help. Thanks







_Windows 7 is the full version_


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
In my experience raid arrays don't like to rebuild after a motherboard switch









It is possible if you move the drives from one motherboard to another mother board with the same chip set drivers. I've done it with both AMD & Intel MB's. This is the easiest way.

Your best bet is to use software to make a cloned image of your HD on a spare drive. It took me a lot of tries to make the array work when the chip sets didn't match, but it can be done. It is easier with Intel because most of the chip set driver are on the Windows DVD.

I would start with a clean install of the OS on the array, a copy of the chip set drivers on a USB drive, add the image cloning software to the new array, then try to clone the image from the cloned image on the back up HD to the new array. On restart you may need the drivers on the USB drive to be added, or you may not. I can't recall what I did to get it right, but I did. The OS on my SSD's used to be on Raptors, & before that the same cloned image came from an array on an Intel ICHR9 chip set motherboard.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
i just thought i mite try it maybe the extreme will not know the difference










Its worth a shot


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
maybe this will help?









From: MSi Users Forum
"Most Motherboards with this problem were RMA'ed it seems but on an Asus forum I found a fix using "contol+pageup" while starting his computer with the Asus motherboard disk in his DVD drive.
This caused a bios -level reset and cleared the nvram as I understand it."

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=133258.0

Recommendations are to clear the CMOS and flash the bios to the newest from the manufacturer.

Thanks tweeky, I will look into that


----------



## davieg

Hi folks,
Got hold of an OC Station for using with my Crosshair IV ,and have come up a bit stumped as I cant get the thing to install right, It seems that it doesn't cut power on Shut-down or Restart and its causing a nightmare as its causing havoc with it being recognised as connected.
The thing that cheeses me off is I had the damn thing working and had a couple of issues so updated to the latest software and not the one on the disc and since then, Its done nothing only display the ROG Logo.
Tried uninstalling the latest software and tried to go back to the older version that was working to a fashion, and no matter what I do its still doing the same thing, which is a nice little picture but bugger all use.
So has anyone else got one of these, running on new BIOS etc, just wondering if new BIOS has messed things up a bit.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Where is the PCI-E X4 slot located? If you run a 2 card Crossfire set up, does one of the cards block the x4 slot? That is my main complaint with the Formula. I wasn't able to buy & install the OCZ RevoDrive because of that.

See page 2-27to 29 in the manual

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...Le7&templete=2


----------



## wermad

Not to cause any waves, but some more disheartening news about the Extreme, specifically the Lucid Hydra. Another reason to hold on to my Formula and just use the hack & patcher for now (looks like it supports latest official drivers).

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...y-why-you.html


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Not to cause any waves, but some more disheartening news about the Extreme, specifically the Lucid Hydra. Another reason to hold on to my Formula and just use the hack & patcher for now (looks like it supports latest official drivers).

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...y-why-you.html


Maybe it just needs some time to mature. IT's really new, games are probably not taking any advantage over it at the moment. I personally would hold off.


----------



## EditeD

My Striker II Extreme just died, will this board (Formula) paired with a PIIX4 955, be as effective as any i7 (Asus P6X58D-E) or i5 (Asus P7P55D) motherboard?









Just thinking of my budget here - bang for the buck, you know.









Thanks for any answers!


----------



## wermad

true, its been out for a few months, but I have yet to see a comprehensive and comparable review(s) against sli and crossfire boards. and the article does make a point of of how amd and nvidia are protective of their respective multi-gpu technology. The article does come off a bit bias but again its at least some attempt to review this new technology. So far with pricing and this ambiguous review are putting me off from getting the extreme.


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

You need to get the updated software for the O.C. station and it should work like a charm. I had to email tech support for it since I could not find it on their website but they linked me to it and it works fine.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


and the article does make a point of of how amd and nvidia are protective of their respective multi-gpu technology.


Hmmmm..... Kinda sounds like an all-season tire. Does no season as well as a purpose built summer or snow tire.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Where is the PCI-E X4 slot located? If you run a 2 card Crossfire set up, does one of the cards block the x4 slot? That is my main complaint with the Formula. I wasn't able to buy & install the OCZ RevoDrive because of that.


same here. thats totally waste why they want to add another PCI-E even it you cant even quad fire.


----------



## Tweeky

extreme mother board layout
if you set up pci-x 1 and 3 for video then pci-x 5 will be 4x
quad fire instructions page 2-29 in the manual
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...Le7&templete=2


----------



## davieg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXX3.3_Esq*


You need to get the updated software for the O.C. station and it should work like a charm. I had to email tech support for it since I could not find it on their website but they linked me to it and it works fine.


Cheers Maxx Ill drop them an email as got all I can see off Asus's site, and neither of them got it sorted.

Dave


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
maybe this will help?









From: MSi Users Forum
"Most Motherboards with this problem were RMA'ed it seems but on an Asus forum I found a fix using "contol+pageup" while starting his computer with the Asus motherboard disk in his DVD drive.
This caused a bios -level reset and cleared the nvram as I understand it."

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=133258.0

Recommendations are to clear the CMOS and flash the bios to the newest from the manufacturer.

Well I tried all of this and it did not work








Any one else have a suggestion?

Well asus thinks its either the bios chip or the psu, I am thinking the bios chip.
I doo think its pretty cool that you can have one sent to you and pop one out and pop the other in


----------



## fRingE

I just got the Asus Formula IV 890FX and I love it, add me to the club.


----------



## Miz3r

I really want this board, but still deciding what cpu to pair it with, it will be purely for gaming etc, not really a huge overclocker but if i can get the cpu to like 3.8ghz and still be able to play games safely then i dont mind, im thinking either the Phenom 955Be or the new 970Be, thoughts?


----------



## solidsteel144

I'm getting my Formula IV on Friday or Monday.








Can't wait!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Well asus thinks its either the bios chip or the psu, I am thinking the bios chip.
I doo think its pretty cool that you can have one sent to you and pop one out and pop the other in

It would have been cooler if the board had dual BIOS chips. You could have switched to the secondary one, then reflashed the original. If that didn't work Asus could have sent you another chip, but you would have had no down time.


----------



## Mreek

Im getting the Crosshair IV extreme in the mail soon, just wondering what kind of ram I should get. Most of you guys know very much more then I do about these boards so any suggestions would be appriciated.









yeah, btw. They dont have to be Super-power-$$$-awesome-ram, just sufficient enough for some OC and gaming









thanks

mreek


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
I really want this board, but still deciding what cpu to pair it with, it will be purely for gaming etc, not really a huge overclocker but if i can get the cpu to like 3.8ghz and still be able to play games safely then i dont mind, im thinking either the Phenom 955Be or the new 970Be, thoughts?

If you buy one of the above buy the 955,you'll save money and can turn it into 970 by upping the multi.The 970 is exactly the same just they've adjusted the multi for you,and lets face it you dont buy a black edition for stock speeds,thats like buying a formula 1 car to go get your post from bottom of your drive.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
It would have been cooler if the board had dual BIOS chips. You could have switched to the secondary one, then reflashed the original. If that didn't work Asus could have sent you another chip, but you would have had no down time.

I agree with waht you saying. Iam lucky that it has all still worked.
The new bios chip will be here tomorrow preloaded with 1105. I do hope that solves this. You got to like the service they give with this mobo


----------



## Tweeky

Some memory for the extreme


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
Some memory for the extreme

ty very much. +rep for the fast repsonse


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
I really want this board, but still deciding what cpu to pair it with, it will be purely for gaming etc, not really a huge overclocker but if i can get the cpu to like 3.8ghz and still be able to play games safely then i dont mind, im thinking either the Phenom 955Be or the new 970Be, thoughts?

If your willing to spend the $ a 970 costs I'd say get a x6 1055t. I mean why not, it will overclock the same and if you find a deal (they are all over the place, frys has it for $150) it can be the same price as the quad.


----------



## bcountry

the review i read of the extreme says the fan over the NB can be heard from another room, not good, I wonder if it can be unplugged?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
the review i read of the extreme says the fan over the NB can be heard from another room, not good, I wonder if it can be unplugged?

I think that's a exaggeration.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
the review i read of the extreme says the fan over the NB can be heard from another room, not good, I wonder if it can be unplugged?

im pretty sure you can, i can see in the pictures the wires coming out


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
the review i read of the extreme says the fan over the NB can be heard from another room, not good, I wonder if it can be unplugged?

This is a lie or the fan was defective in thier board I can't hear the fan over my ultra typhoon ap-15's

Just got the board today and installed and good lord it wants two yes two supplemental molex connections.


----------



## solidsteel144

Do the these motherboards still have vdrop issues?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Do the these motherboards still have vdrop issues?


I dont think its too bad, but let others chime in as well.


----------



## Phobos223

I actually have a good vdroop... when I have my cpu set @ 3.5Ghz, and the vCore set to 1.35V, under full load droops to 1.26V perfectly stable and cool


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
I actually have a good vdroop... when I have my cpu set @ 3.5Ghz, and the vCore set to 1.35V, under full load droops to 1.26V perfectly stable and cool










Confusing, maybe I'm just too tired....
Are you saying your Vdroop is 'good' because it is minimal? What do you mean by your vcore drops lower than you have set it while under full load? Are you using cpu LLC?offset voltage or manual?

It would seem logical to me that any sort of sudden drop in power while your CPU is heavily taxed would contribute to instability.....

c'n'c might not be so bad at 3.5 ghz.

Anyway, just curious to learn more about other's methods...OCing is almost not a black art to me anymore muaha








I just got done stabilizing my 4ghz OC with an added 3 core turbo boost to that gets up to 4375ghz and a 1.392v idle Vcore...this board can really manipulate those voltages wheeeewww


----------



## Tweeky

My extreme is out for delivery it should be here any time
I removed the formula from the case when the extreme gets here i can hang it in the case?
any one want to help me wait?


----------



## Tweeky

my extreme is here see pics


----------



## Tweeky

extreme pics


----------



## Chicken Patty

Congrats







Looks great! What are those on/off switches?

Anyhow, boot it up and let us know how you like it!


----------



## Tweeky

they turn on and off the pcie-x16 slots


----------



## crossy82

Just read the review for Asus Crosshair IV Extreme on OC3D.Does'nt sound to good,just the same as Crosshair IV but with Hydra chip and an ear piercing fan.What a dissapointment,all that time for this.Asus best be planning a bloody good mobo for AM3R2/AM+ platform,if not i'll be boycotting thier products.How can they charge people for high end when thier products are so problematic.

Epic fail Asus.


----------



## Tweeky

Your scaring me


----------



## slimbrady

the board is sexy


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
they turn on and off the pcie-x16 slots

Interesting! What are the advantages of that, do you know?


----------



## PromETHieus

Hi i am new here , my system at the moment consists of :
amd phenom II x4 965 BE
m4a79t deluxe
8 gb ocz reaper ram
2 tb raid
2 x 4870 x2 ,yes 2 of them
custom built desk ,,,,literally pc desk
custom watercooling setup cores at 12 deg

i am moving onto the Crosshair IV extreme and want to know
1.do i keep my cpu for now or go for the x6 1090t
2.whats the best memory for this board ,,as there is no pdf for mem compatability.
3.is there any other advise you guys can give .

lastly ty for any replies ,if you guys wanna see my desk job ,send me a message to [email protected] and ill get them up on my NAS box ,i dont leave it on 24/7 .


----------



## wermad

just read the oc3d.net review on the Extreme...


----------



## navit

Well it looks like I had a bad bios chip after all, my new one got here, popped the old one and put the new one in and bam no more error.
You got to love that.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
just read the oc3d.net review on the Extreme...









"some noise cancelling headphones" LOL that was funny. Guess that fan really is loud


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Well it looks like I had a bad bios chip after all, my new one got here, popped the old one and put the new one in and bam no more error.
You got to love that.


----------



## Tweeky

.

Quote:

_i am moving onto the Crosshair IV extreme and want to know
1.do i keep my cpu for now or go for the x6 1090t
2.whats the best memory for this board ,,as there is no pdf for mem compatability.
3.is there any other advise you guys can give .

lastly ty for any replies ,if you guys wanna see my desk job ,send me a message to [email protected] and ill get them up on my NAS box ,i dont leave it on 24/7 ._

1. go with the 1090t if you can
2. see post 4500
3. install the blue tooth on the mother board before installing the mother board


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
.[/I]

1. go with the 1090t if you can
2. see post 4500
3. install the blue tooth on the mother board before installing the mother board









I wish I had done number three when I got the board had to pull the board out put in the bluetooth then put it back in









Here are my pics and my NB fan is nice and silent Tweeky did yours come with tab on the nb fan area that said remove before use?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Interesting! What are the advantages of that, do you know?

Its primary purpose is for diagnostics in a sli or crossfire system or a mixed gpu enviorment it allows you to turn off the lane to see which card is causing an issue or has died.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
I wish I had done number three when I got the board had to pull the board out put in the bluetooth then put it back in









Here are my pics and my NB fan is nice and silent Tweeky did yours come with tab on the nb fan area that said remove before use?

Nice looking rig, its good hear about the NB fan, mine came with a tab too and pulled it, i wander what the tab was for





































How many video cards can you plug in before you have to hook up more power plugs?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


Its primary purpose is for diagnostics in a sli or crossfire system or a mixed gpu enviorment it allows you to turn off the lane to see which card is causing an issue or has died.


Thank you, +rep


----------



## Tweeky

My formula had 2-WD hard drives in raid 0
I removed the formula from the case and installed the extreme
I hooked the hard drives in the same ports and set the BIOS to run them in raid
Rebooted and Windows 7 came up just like before

See pics


----------



## Tweeky

extreme started right up


----------



## Chicken Patty

Awesome, glad the raid didn't give you any issues. Done anything with the board yet?


----------



## Tweeky

No just got it up and running i will over clock it had my formula 4000 cpu and memory 2000 hope to do the same with the extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


No just got it up and running i will over clock it had my formula 4000 cpu and memory 2000 hope to do the same with the extreme


When you have a chance let us know how the NB Temperature is on this board since it has a fan on it.


----------



## slimbrady

hmm well....I suppose I can justify ordering one of the extreme's now. was working on a build for a friend and the M4A89 I was using just died. 
Guess my friend is getting a formula instead =P
Just ordered one rush with overnight, hah. I must say though I was JUST starting to really...really love the formula...sincerely hope the OCing is as good or better despite the other feature upgrades....
just got done stabilizing a Turbo Boost(4.3) 4ghz OC and temps were staying under 60c max....well the pic shows my HT and NB too, lol....don't even think I've quite hit a wall yet but I suppose I'll give up on it and start dismantling so I can properly prepare for the exxtreeemmmeeee


----------



## Zhany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Nice looking rig, its good hear about the NB fan, mine came with a tab too and pulled it, i wander what the tab was for





































How many video cards can you plug in before you have to hook up more power plugs?










I wonder what the tab was for too, hmm its a mystery all I know is I did what the tab told me to do lol

Im not sure how many video cards my guess is it would depend on the card I would probably start hooking up the supplmentals if you had two high end cards, I on the otherhand decided not to take any chances


----------



## Tweeky

Extreme my 1st. run at overclocking
I set memory DOCP to Profile #1
G. Skill Flare F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS
CPU Ratio- 16.0
CPU Bus Freq.- 250
CPU/NB- 3000 MHz


----------



## Jmartinez06

Hey guys, I'm new here, just wanted to see if you guys recommend any gpus that would go will with this mobo?


----------



## Tweeky

i had to reactivate win 7







all is good







i will have to reactivate office 2010 bata too









office 2010 bata activated








i had to install intel lan drivers









so far the change from formula to extreme is good to go









i pulled up microsoft system info and under problem devices no errors are shown


----------



## Tweeky

xfx 5870's in cross fire


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
Extreme my 1st. run at overclocking
I set memory DOCP to Profile #1
G. Skill Flare F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS
CPU Ratio- 16.0
CPU Bus Freq.- 250
CPU/NB- 3000 MHz










Nice< is that nb fan running?
nb seems to be getting A tad warm


----------



## Tweeky

nb fan is running, it would be nice if it was cooler we wil have to see how other are running


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
xfx 5870's in cross fire

You gotta be careful with crossfire, not all games seem to have an increase in performance from it. Some people don't have increases at all, it's tricky. I think one 5870 would be perfect and then you can try another one later on if you want more performance, which I don't think he'll need by the way.

Awesome choice on XFX by the way
















As far as NB temps, I would have expected them to be a bit lower. Tweeky, can you get us a shot of the NB temps using about 1.26-1.27v and 2.6GHz? Just for comparison purposes, that's all.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
Hey guys, I'm new here, just wanted to see if you guys recommend any gpus that would go will with this mobo?

Well if you're referring to the extreme the sky is the limit! lol you can mix and match ati + nvidia with it's new Hydra chip.
For the formula i like ati HD 5xxx's so with my Phenom II I have an official "Leo Platform" hehe. But either way bro, the boards are top notch and will handle whatever you can fit in them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
i had to reactivate win 7







all is good







i will have to reactivate office 2010 bata too









office 2010 bata activated








i had to install intel lan drivers









so far the change from formula to extreme is good to go









i pulled up microsoft system info and under problem devices no errors are shown









forget to set the date in your new Bios?









Glad to hear it went smoothly man! I can imagine the horrors of a botched install or dead board after dropping $300 on it =D Mine was nearly $400 because I am not a patient person and Newegg has yet to even package it even though I placed the order and was charged like 12 hours ago...damnit it better get here tomorrow and not monday


----------



## Phobos223

Are you sitting @ 59C on the NB with the GPU idle or loaded?

5870 will heat up the NB quite a bit under load...


----------



## Tweeky

Before I overclocked with all setting to default at idle
Cpu - 37c
Mb - 27c
Nb - 50c
Sb - 38c
Voltage about 1.26 and 3200 mhz

I think I set the date?









The NB 59C temp was running Prime95 gpu at idle









It will be interesting to see what other extreme NB temp. run


----------



## Phobos223

lol well one thing for sure is the NB temp is EXTREME


----------



## Tweeky

*So Sad*
If anyone has temps for the extreme NB please post
At idle mine stay about 55c


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
*So Sad*
If anyone has temps for the extreme NB please post
At idle mine stay about 55c

mine full load right now with no fan blowing on it is 59Âºc, this is on the CH IV though.


----------



## bcountry

oh lord looks like folks are going to have to do the NB fix on the extremes also, NB way too hot


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcountry* 
oh lord looks like folks are going to have to do the NB fix on the extremes also, NB way too hot

From the looks of it, I think so too! That's just sad though. I'm sure ASUS new about this issue after 99.9% of the CH IV owners reported this all over the interwebz. Yet, they can't fix it with the Extreme even by putting that super loud fan on it? Ridiculous IMO.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys I flashed the newest bios 1102, I think it is. Anyways I had just started using cool n quiet with my Oc. Although with the new bios I am not able to select it. Anyone know how to enable it? I haven't tried it with stock settings but I'm assuming its disabled because of the Oc.

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmartinez06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
xfx 5870's in cross fire

Thanks


----------



## Zhany

I'm getting a lot of blue screens on this board now whenever I try to watch anything I youtube looks like its referencing the lan controller on the board


----------



## slimbrady

Forgot today was a holiday...should not have paid for overnight shipping on the extreme, lol. I'll be sure to post my NB temps when I get the system up...hopefully that was an extreme fluke >> Kind of shocked that they would roll out a board for more money with the same damn issue they've been aware of for quite some time....


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^^Exactly my thought!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


I'm getting a lot of blue screens on this board now whenever I try to watch anything I youtube looks like its referencing the lan controller on the board










My blue screens were all voltage related, either the CPU or RAM.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

why the list of the onwers has never been updated -.-


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


I'm getting a lot of blue screens on this board now whenever I try to watch anything I youtube looks like its referencing the lan controller on the board










1. if you have overclocked it, set CPU Bus Freq. in the BIOS down 5 and try it.
2. go to to Control Panel > System > Device Manager and check for errors.
if you find yellow errors you may need uninstall the driver and reinstall the drive. 
3. use microsofts memory checker and/or check the hard drives for errors 
4. delete browser history, run ccleaner, defrag hard drives 
5. use pc probe to monitor temps. 
6. tell us more about your set up and the things you have done? {details}


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*












are those 1/2" x 3/4" compression barbs? I got some on the way. where did you get that sexy polished plate for the cpu block?

edit: nm on the plate, I see its the previous Supreme version, non the less it could fit the supreme hf,


----------



## Zhany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


1. if you have overclocked it, set CPU Bus Freq. in the BIOS down 5 and try it.
2. go to to Control Panel > System > Device Manager and check for errors.
if you find yellow errors you may need uninstall the driver and reinstall the drive. 
3. use microsofts memory checker and/or check the hard drives for errors 
4. delete browser history, run ccleaner, defrag hard drives 
5. use pc probe to monitor temps. 
6. tell us more about your set up and the things you have done? {details}










My windows install is fresh, I did memtest86+ on all the memory and it passed, checked device manager there are not any errors, memory checker passed, temps are within normal range.
cpu hits no more than 42c, nb 59c sb 50cish mb 30c

Memory is Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145285

And my setup is my sig rig ill get more exact ram details for you but it keeps referencing e1q62x64.sys in the blue screen or tcpip.sys both have the same error code of 0x000000d1

Also tried running the memory in different slots and individually still crashed

the crash will always happen when im downloading something or I watch something on youtube

If I don't do either the crash will still happen it just takes longer


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Extreme my 1st. run at overclocking 
I set memory DOCP to Profile #1
G. Skill Flare F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS
CPU Ratio- 16.0
CPU Bus Freq.- 250
CPU/NB- 3000 MHz











Cpuz is showing you have a 1095t, but your sig says 1090t, is that an error? Also I'm loving that vcore your running for 4ghz, nice chip. Not sure if you want your HTT that high though.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Cpuz is showing you have a 1095t, but your sig says 1090t, is that an error? Also I'm loving that vcore your running for 4ghz, nice chip. Not sure if you want your HTT that high though.


the 1095T is a new model, *NO* it is not!!!, Cpuz just has an error








HTT is set to auto
if i set the HTT lower will that lower my NB temp?


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


are those 1/2" x 3/4" compression barbs? I got some on the way. where did you get that sexy polished plate for the cpu block?

edit: nm on the plate, I see its the previous Supreme version, non the less it could fit the supreme hf,










yes those are 1/2" x 3/4" compression barbs and yes again its one of the supreme version.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


My windows install is fresh, I did memtest86+ on all the memory and it passed, checked device manager there are not any errors, memory checker passed, temps are within normal range.
cpu hits no more than 42c, nb 59c sb 50cish mb 30c

Memory is Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145285

And my setup is my sig rig ill get more exact ram details for you but it keeps referencing e1q62x64.sys in the blue screen or tcpip.sys both have the same error code of 0x000000d1

Also tried running the memory in different slots and individually still crashed

the crash will always happen when im downloading something or I watch something on youtube

If I don't do either the crash will still happen it just takes longer


I've received this message a while back that might help you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*

Hey, I just read that you get crashes when watching videos on youtube. I used to have them as well, but I fixed it. Read more here:

http://www.overclock.net/10507383-post27.html

Tizmo


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhany*


Memory is Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145285


in the manual page 2-18 it shows corsair *CMX4GX3M2A1600C8(XMP)* try setting your memory timings to match this one ??? 8-8-8-24 1.65volts


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
the 1095T is a new model, *NO* it is not!!!, Cpuz just has an error








HTT is set to auto
if i set the HTT lower will that lower my NB temp?

Sorry what I meant was your HT speed, it was at 3000. It is recommended for it to be between 2000-2200, as anything more does no good and can cause instability. Sadly for the NB temp no, it looks like extreme owners will have to remove the heatsink to fix it just like us formula owners.

Very lame if you ask me that it took this long to come out, has a fan on it, and still is overheating.


----------



## Tweeky

*Very* very Sad





























i had to remove the extreme from the case for the blue tooth
shirley i will not have to remove it again and if i do can it be *fix*








Maybe they are trying to train computer techs to replace those they layed off ???


----------



## Zhany

Welp I just tried memory that is on the QVL patriot PGS34g1600LLKA and no change in blue screens I also tried disabling hardware acceleration in adobe flash no change

I am still receiving the same blue screen errors.

I think I may have the first defective Crosshair IV Extreme


----------



## Tweeky

*TO BAD SO SAD* hey when you call asus monday tellem my NB is over heating too


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
*TO BAD SO SAD* hey when you call asus monday tellem my NB is over heating too









Mine is a little warm too might be worth mentioning now I'm going to go crawl into the corner and go into the fetal position for a while


----------



## solidsteel144

Meh... I hope I don't have to go buy some high-end thermal pads.


----------



## Chicken Patty

ASUS has really let us down not addressing this NB heat issue


----------



## PC400

Hi folks, I bought an Asus Crosshair Formula IV.

I wonder if my overclock is considerable, and where I can improve:

Phenom 1055 @ 4004mhz (1.45 CLL) / NB [email protected] / Memory is bad, I'll buy another kit.

I tested several times and managed to leave so stable, testing, and today began to appear blue screen, which can be?


----------



## solidsteel144

You might need a higher CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## ny_driver

Wow, still with the NB issues









On my Formula with the factory installed air-cooler and NB @ 3GHz/1.51v my NB/SB temps run ~28/25 Celsius.............but the waterblock on the cpu runs ~-37 Celsius so I guess that helps everything stay cool.


----------



## Tweeky

i set my HT to 2250mhz down from 3000mhz
and my NB temp is down from 59c to 56c


----------



## Tweeky

more pics


----------



## PC400

What voltage you tell me?
Do you think I could add more CPU-NB?

Could you give me a setting for FSB, NB, MEMO, CPU to use here?

My memory is OCZ Platinum 1600 CAS7.

I need a help, I managed to stabilize the system with:

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/overclocktop.jpg/

But with the FSB in 1MHz less in the case 308.

How do I get to boot with my memories 2000MHz CAS9?

The computer will not boot, I need to increase the voltages?

This is my kit of 2000MHz, only starts up 1800MHz, above it does not work.


----------



## Zhany

I noticed when I was pulling the dead board out of my system that the fan that is over the NB isn't actually on the NB heatsink its several millimeters above the heatsink so im not sure how effective it can actually be since its not actually a part of the NB heatsink


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
I noticed when I was pulling the dead board out of my system that the fan that is over the NB isn't actually on the NB heatsink its several millimeters above the heatsink so im not sure how effective it can actually be since its not actually a part of the NB heatsink

I don't think that should make much difference, as long as it is blowing air directly on it.


----------



## PC400

A series of motherboards Crosshair Formula IV, came to the NB heatsink properly installed, you need to remove it and smash it down in order to increase contact with the NB.

Do not forget to change the thermal paste!

Mine came the same way.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Well after doing the NB fix on my mobo, I still had abnormally high temps. So I strapped a fan from a stock amd heatsink onto it...now it MAYBE hits 45 when gaming (BC2). Zapstraps FTW!


----------



## lightsout

I see on asus's site this board comes with a sata 3 cable, anyone know if you can tell them apart, I bought mine it the marketplace here so things were opened already.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
Hi folks, I bought an Asus Crosshair Formula IV.

I wonder if my overclock is considerable, and where I can improve:

Phenom 1055 @ 4004mhz (1.45 CLL) / NB [email protected] / Memory is bad, I'll buy another kit.

I tested several times and managed to leave so stable, testing, and today began to appear blue screen, which can be?

Your CPU/NB voltage should be close to your CPU voltage. I set it manually & it kept crashing, but when I set CPU/NB to AUTO it works fine. It was also much higher at that point, but at least it works. If you set your NB speed more than 3x your RAM frequency it will crash.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
My memory is OCZ Platinum 1600 CAS7.

I need a help, I managed to stabilize the system with:

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/overclocktop.jpg/

But with the FSB in 1MHz less in the case 308.

How do I get to boot with my memories 2000MHz CAS9?

The computer will not boot, I need to increase the voltages?

This is my kit of 2000MHz, only starts up 1800MHz, above it does not work.

As your memory is set up right now, you need to be at 2400-2500 for the NB frequency. Up the CPU/NB to what your CPU voltage is.

For above 1800 you will probably have to set the memory to 2t. The voltage is also going to have to go up considerably. Try 1.8v as a starting point. Don't be surprised if it takes 2.0v, give or take, to make it stable.


----------



## Anips

hey can any of you who owns this board tell me if the sata cables included all are sata6gb/s


----------



## ny_driver

You get 2 of each IIRC. 6 and 3. The ones that are all black are 3gbps, and with the white ends are 6gbps.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

can crosshair IV formula run physx? i recently have msi 5870 and evga 9800gtx installed though i didnt try to run it yet..i need some guide to do it before i turn it on..


----------



## davidm71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


can crosshair IV formula run physx? i recently have msi 5870 and evga 9800gtx installed though i didnt try to run it yet..i need some guide to do it before i turn it on..


I think there are cracked drivers out there. At the very least didn't nVidia accidentally release drivers a couple months back that allowed physx on non-nvidia boards? I think I read that somewhere.

Changing the subject ... Crosshair owners lets petition to have iphone support too like the Extreme version has...


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


I think there are cracked drivers out there. At the very least didn't nVidia accidentally release drivers a couple months back that allowed physx on non-nvidia boards? I think I read that somewhere.


if u may have some time kindly link it to me.. im still searching over google and havent found someone who had tried to run this board on physx.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anips*


hey can any of you who owns this board tell me if the sata cables included all are sata6gb/s


Only the black sata cables with the white at the end are sata 6.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


if u may have some time kindly link it to me.. im still searching over google and havent found someone who had tried to run this board on physx.


Here you go:

http://www.ngohq.com/news/17916-nvid...e-updated.html


----------



## PC400

*SPACECOWBOY,*

Thanks for the help in this case to start the boot up with the memories of 1700MHz, I need to adjust the NB to 3 times the speed of memory? Previously, I did the calculations for the memory running at 1950mhz, you would need 2930 in NB.

I currently have this kit of memory is 2000MHz CAS9 Trident, I thought it would be easy to use it that often.

Summing up the two questions, I spent the limpack OCCT for 30 minutes, the computer did not catch, like lynx, I'm using this voltage in CPU-NB is low? I need a little boost? What do you recommend for me?

Next question, to start with the memories above 1800MHz, as an example, I need to also reset the memory? I thought it was only necessary to configure the motherboard!

A new question to a successful overclock, what do you change the bios? I change only: Vcore, CPU-NB HT-Link, Memory, Vddim, enable the LLC, I put a small voltage in the SB, algunas Disable functions of the CPU.

The rest, I leave everything on AUTO, I'm doing wrong? I have more things which should provide some increment to leave your computer faster and more stable?

Like, VDA VOLT, VOLT VDDR, DATA VREF DRAM, DRAM Ctrl Ref Finally, these other adjustments need to change?

Sorry for the extra text, but I think for now, will solve my doubts.

Have a great day!


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


Here you go:

http://www.ngohq.com/news/17916-nvid...e-updated.html


thanks mate..


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


thanks mate..


Let us know how it goes, I believe it's possible but with older drivers.


----------



## lost1234

does anyone know why i encounter a blue screen when i start my computer up from cold boot ONLY. If i restart or shut down and switch back on its fine, its only i start up from a cold boot after some time that i get a blue screen before entering windows.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Only the black sata cables with the white at the end are sata 6.


Thanks man now I need to dig up the box and see if he shipped those.

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## off1ine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
can crosshair IV formula run physx? i recently have msi 5870 and evga 9800gtx installed though i didnt try to run it yet..i need some guide to do it before i turn it on..

I run crossfire 5870 with GTS250 PhysX on this board just fine, used the tutorial here on OCN


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
*SPACECOWBOY,*
Thanks for the help in this case to start the boot up with the memories of 1700MHz, I need to adjust the NB to 3 times the speed of memory? Previously, I did the calculations for the memory running at 1950mhz, you would need 2930 in NB.

At 1700 the NB frequency should be somewhere around 2550, but it can be less.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
I currently have this kit of memory is 2000MHz CAS9 Trident, I thought it would be easy to use it that often.

Try the rated 9-9-9-24 timings with the rated voltage & a NB frequency of 3000. If it doesn't boot, increase the RAM voltage. The G.Skill I use took 2.0v to be stable @ 2000 even though it's rated for 2200 @ 1.65v. Not sure what yours is rated for, 1t or 2t, but it may take 2t to boot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
I'm using this voltage in CPU-NB is low? I need a little boost? What do you recommend for me?

Try auto for the CPU/NB voltage. It will be close, maybe a tad high. You can always adjust it manually later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
Next question, to start with the memories above 1800MHz, as an example, I need to also reset the memory? I thought it was only necessary to configure the motherboard!

Not sure what you mean, but manually entering the timings may produce better results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
A new question to a successful overclock, what do you change the bios? I change only: Vcore, CPU-NB HT-Link, Memory, Vddim, enable the LLC, I put a small voltage in the SB, algunas Disable functions of the CPU.

The rest, I leave everything on AUTO, I'm doing wrong? I have more things which should provide some increment to leave your computer faster and more stable?

Like, VDA VOLT, VOLT VDDR, DATA VREF DRAM, DRAM Ctrl Ref Finally, these other adjustments need to change?

I left the SB voltage on auto, & didn't touch anything in your last paragraph.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lost1234* 
does anyone know why i encounter a blue screen when i start my computer up from cold boot ONLY. If i restart or shut down and switch back on its fine, its only i start up from a cold boot after some time that i get a blue screen before entering windows.

Sometimes if you reboot too many times with blue screen, the Windows boot manager gets corrupted.


----------



## PC400

*sorry for the translation, google is horrible.

I meant in the bios, I need to adjust that to achieve an overclock interesting?

Download the NB, I think it's interesting, buy a better memory with lower timings.

My processor seems to be the limit, when go 4004mhz, or need a lot of voltage, or can not stabilize, always hangs.

Thanks*


----------



## sleepergsr

the asus cf4 exteme is out on newegg! =)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131667

need to save up for it now. =(


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC400* 
*sorry for the translation, google is horrible.

I meant in the bios, I need to adjust that to achieve an overclock interesting?

Download the NB, I think it's interesting, buy a better memory with lower timings.

My processor seems to be the limit, when go 4004mhz, or need a lot of voltage, or can not stabilize, always hangs.

Thanks
*
*
*
*

I didn't see you mention anywhere CPU spread spectrum - this should be disabled to help your OC stability slightly. The only other adjustable settings not already mentioned seem to deal mostly with DRAM and though they might be possible to improve on them, it would take a heck of a lot knowledge in the specific area as well as a good working knowledge of how it functions with the rest of the system.....
I would probably leave the rest of the settings alone. Clocks, volts, and ratios are mentioned so often because the have the largest impact.

There are some windows settings you might want to change if you haven't already. Primarily your power scheme options.

BTW: I sware to all that is holy if I somehow(seriously don't expect too but you never know) damage any part of my Extreme when it comes tomorrow because I have to fix the NB, Asus better make an exception on the warranty














I am jumping the gun here(I hope) but I just still am can't quite get this huge folly out of my head. So very surprised they obviously knew the NB was running hot(first board ever to come with a tiny fan under the NB heatsync?) yet still released it for $300. It is not a small issue either.....damn 60c+ component directly below your CPU........*


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, am getting the CH IV soon and just wanted to know, which PCIE lanes are full 16X when used in single GPU mode\\...


----------



## slimbrady

on the CHIV formula or CHIV extreme?


----------



## demonsblood

first one and third ones are full 16x


----------



## photonmoo

C4 Extreme is out here in Aus too now, though it's $415 AUD... I need to start saving my pennies now.


----------



## PromETHieus

will be ordering my EXTREME board later today ,from states ,,so thats the board ,16 gig gskills ram and the 1090TBE with 4870 x2 x2 ,should be a kick-ass rig then


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC400*


*sorry for the translation, google is horrible.

I meant in the bios, I need to adjust that to achieve an overclock interesting?

Download the NB, I think it's interesting, buy a better memory with lower timings.

My processor seems to be the limit, when go 4004mhz, or need a lot of voltage, or can not stabilize, always hangs.

Thanks

*
*
*
*
**
Yes, setting the timings manually, even if auto gives you the same ones, sometimes gives you better results.

I don't understand the 2nd paragraph.

You may have gotten all you can out of the CPU.*


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PromETHieus*


will be ordering my EXTREME board later today ,from states ,,so thats the board ,16 gig gskills ram and the 1090TBE with 4870 x2 x2 ,should be a kick-ass rig then


Bump up to a 5xxx series and you'd have an official "Leo" platform xDD


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PromETHieus* 
will be ordering my EXTREME board later today ,from states ,,so thats the board ,16 gig gskills ram and the 1090TBE with 4870 x2 x2 ,should be a kick-ass rig then

you should sell those 4870 and get some 5xxx card dx11 and stuff


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Hey guys, am getting the CH IV soon and just wanted to know, which PCIE lanes are full 16X when used in single GPU mode\\...


Yes, first and 3rd red slots starting from the top. I use the 3rd slot for my 4890 so my cpu area is not so crowded.

EDIT: I don't have my memory in the recommended red slots either for the same reason with no noticeable difference, although I am not OCing the memory itself, only the cpu/nb. See profile pic.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Yes, first and 3rd red slots starting from the top. I use the 3rd slot for my 4890 so my cpu area is not so crowded.


I think I remember reading that having your single gpu in any red slot other than the first is not optimal for performance. Have you checked to see whether or not you're impacted by that? Wouldn't mind bumping mine down there if it's very close, haven't wanted to check badly enough to overcome my reluctance to reroute my cables, yet.


----------



## ny_driver

It performs @ 16x exactly the same as in the top slot. As far as I can tell there is no difference.

EDIT: I don't have my memory in the recommended red slots either for the same reason with no noticeable difference, although I am not OCing the memory itself, only the cpu/nb. See profile pic


----------



## Sad

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419220 Add Me







just got mine last week


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


I think I remember reading that having your single gpu in any red slot other than the first is not optimal for performance. Have you checked to see whether or not you're impacted by that? Wouldn't mind bumping mine down there if it's very close, haven't wanted to check badly enough to overcome my reluctance to reroute my cables, yet.










Dug out the manual and found it on page 2-25
"In single VGA card mode, use first the PCIe 2.0 x16_1 slot for a PCI Express x16 graphics card to get better performance."

It is probably minimal difference but I think I will test it...on the extreme...when it arrives tomorrow since I had to pull out the PSU anyway and RMA it. My guess is that if the extreme shows/doesn't show a difference when benching the gpu in the lower x16 2.0 slots vs the top one the Formula will probably have very similar results(assuming it doesn't say to the contrary in the Extreme manual in which case I won't waste my time). Just using a single 5870. 
Need to go to Fry's today to pick up a temporary replacement PSU until my HX1000 gets back to me. 
Any recommendations on a 750w+ PSU that they carry?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


Dug out the manual and found it on page 2-25
"In single VGA card mode, use first the PCIe 2.0 x16_1 slot for a PCI Express x16 graphics card to get better performance."

It is probably minimal difference but I think I will test it...on the extreme...when it arrives tomorrow since I had to pull out the PSU anyway and RMA it. My guess is that if the extreme shows/doesn't show a difference when benching the gpu in the lower x16 2.0 slots vs the top one the Formula will probably have very similar results(assuming it doesn't say to the contrary in the Extreme manual in which case I won't waste my time). Just using a single 5870. 
Need to go to Fry's today to pick up a temporary replacement PSU until my HX1000 gets back to me. 
Any recommendations on a 750w+ PSU that they carry?


The 1st and 3rd slot doesn't give and performance difference. I use the lowest 16x slot I can for a single card to help with NB and cpu temps.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


The 1st and 3rd slot doesn't give and performance difference. I use the lowest 16x slot I can for a single card to help with NB and cpu temps.












Seems silly to put that in every single manual that is in print for absolutely no reason...keep in mind I can only really use 1 card so I'm looking for every single frame, 1c, etc I can get...small difference might be worth it to me but not others =)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*











Seems silly to put that in every single manual that is in print for absolutely no reason...


Also silly to put in the manual what ram in compatible with your mobo when you are using a noncompatible set that OC's like mad on it.


----------



## slimbrady

That's true but in the first instance they are adding things they can be held accountable for and in the second they are choosing not to add statements they can be held accountable for =)


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Bought the Formula on Sunday. My local Microcenter store matched NewEgg.com's price. Woo!

I haven't had an Asus board since the Socket 478 days. Love it so far. It's noticeably quicker than my Gigabyte 790FX.

One minor annoyance is: That onboard audio popping issue. Ugh.

Here's my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419603


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet* 
Bought the Formula on Sunday. My local Microcenter store matched NewEgg.com's price. Woo!

I haven't had an Asus board since the Socket 478 days. Love it so far. It's noticeably quicker than my Gigabyte 790FX.

One minor annoyance is: That onboard audio popping issue. Ugh.

Here's my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419603


Didn't know they match Newegg! Shoot! I just picked mine up from Microcenter with at least $40 off as I also got a 1090T. So it was $200 after the $40 discount for the motherboard and $260 for the CPU. Forgot there was also tax. The only downer...

Impulse purchase...


----------



## slimbrady

crap misread that post sorry guys pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidm71* 
Didn't know they match Newegg! Shoot! I just picked mine up from Microcenter with at least $40 off as I also got a 1090T. So it was $200 after the $40 discount for the motherboard and $260 for the CPU. Forgot there was also tax. The only downer...

Impulse purchase...

They usually only match the local brick & mortar Tiger Direct ('err I mean CompUSA) stores. Believe me, I've tried many times before lol but for whatever reason the guy gave in. Got it for $229 out-the-door. I was surprised!


----------



## Jmartinez06

Dang, and here I am with a droid x.. I should have stopped at microcenter first! Anyone want to trade a metro pcs / cricket droid x for a crosshair ? Xp.. I'm dead serious lol. pm me


----------



## PromETHieus

I just bought my extreme board yesterday from the us ,,,awaiting delivery ,along wit 16 gig gskills ripjaw memory and a new phenom II x6 1090t should be a nice build ,,especially since its going into my custom watercooled desk pc
What do you guys think of this board and does it perform the way it is supposed to .


----------



## PromETHieus

Hi there so can i be added to this club please .
I have posted images of my build somewhere on the site ,have a look .


----------



## PC400

Good morning, my setup supports ATI crossfire 5970?

Without giving performance losses motivated by the processor.

Config:

• CPU: Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.0Ghz @ 1.45v • CPU-NB: 3090mhz @ 1.35v
• Cooler: Thermalright Venomous-X Black Series + Noctua P12 (aguardando chegar) 
• Mobo: Asus ROG - Crosshair IV Formula 
• RAM: OCZ Platinum Series 1600 CAS7 (aguardando chegar)
• VGA: XFX 5850 @ 5870 • Hard Disk: 1 Tb Samsung F1 HD103 UJ 
• PSU: Zalman ZM-850HP Modular

Thanks


----------



## mr_fiux

Does anyone know how to bring up the ram frequency up to 1600? And Is it sort of slow with anyone? What programs should I install from the ASUS motherboard CD? etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_fiux* 
Does anyone know how to bring up the ram frequency up to 1600? And Is it sort of slow with anyone? What programs should I install from the ASUS motherboard CD? etc.

Install PC Probe for temp monitoring. Most accurate if you ask me. Also Turbo V works pretty good.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_fiux* 
Does anyone know how to bring up the ram frequency up to 1600? And Is it sort of slow with anyone? What programs should I install from the ASUS motherboard CD? etc.

Set the *Ai Overclock Tuner* to "D.O.C.P.", then chose "Profile 1" (if your ram has a XMP spec). It put my G.Skill PI sticks to spec without any other tweaking.

If a profile didn't come up, then scroll down to *DRAM Frequency* and change it to 1600, then go into *DRAM Timing Configuration* and manually set your ram's timings (don't forget to change the voltage if required).


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demonsblood* 
first one and third ones are full 16x

So the third solt will work full 16x even without the first slot being used right....


----------



## demonsblood

yes, the third slot will be 16x unless u put a card in the second slot, which then it will become 8x/8x for those 2.


----------



## Jmartinez06

Anyone know ofa good deal on one?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Lowest price I've seen is on buy.com $218.99 shipped.


----------



## ny_driver

....and when you use 3 cards it is 16x/8x/8x


----------



## adamlau

I don't intend to play games, or benchmark, or do anything intensive other than light CAD work on Arch Linux x86_64 (getting ready to hit the Mushkin modules with DeoxIt). Waiting on the Extreme from Newegg







...


----------



## slimbrady

Just got my extreme up and running...looks like i'm going to have to pull the damn thing out again though and fix the NB. It's currently at 42c with my cpu at 30c and motherboard at 23c. This is with 4ghz oc and overvolted CPU/CPU/NB but still.......Can't really give a performance comparison to the Formula yet since my HX1000w is out for RMA and this 750w Antec isn't as good. At least, that's what I'm hoping is stopping me from running the same OC(using more volts now) as I had on the Formula.

EDIT: One thing I was a little miffed about was the fact although the motherboard CD has a copy of 3D Mark Vantage, they don't supply a registration code for it. Contacted Asus Live Chat and they told me it was a shareware version. That's pretty funny considering the motherboard manual encourages you to run tests with it to compare the difference if you use the Lucid Hydra chip and the Basic version of 3D Mark only allows you to run a single test...


----------



## wermad

futuremark has a "trial" demo version, I opted for the advance for $20. get unlimited runs.


----------



## Tweeky

I am not happy with my extreme;







it seems to run about 5c higher than my formula?







It runs between 42c and 59c for the NB. I wander if the Lucid Hydra chip makes it run hotter?







Slimbrady if you work on heat sink on your extreme please let us know how it comes out.







Maybe ASUS will be able to overcome their difficulties?







Itâ€™s sad to see their best board get off to a bad start!


----------



## adamlau

@ slimbrady: 42C with the 40mm fan plugged in (looks like it from your posted picture)? I jumped on the Extreme with the expectation that the high NB temp issue would have been resolved upstream by ASUS already







...


----------



## Jmartinez06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


@ slimbrady: 42C with the 40mm fan plugged in (looks like it from your posted picture)? I jumped on the Extreme with the expectation that the high NB temp issue would have been resolved upstream by ASUS already







...


So you selling your formula??


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Slimbrady if you work on heat sink on your extreme please let us know how it comes out.







Maybe ASUS will be able to overcome their difficulties?







It's sad to see their best board get off to a bad start!










Sure will.
I don't plan on attempting anything until my HX1000w is back from RMA since I'll need to do a major overhaul on cabling then anyway. Hopefully it will be here by next week and I'll be monitoring load temps until then to see how successful I am.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


@ slimbrady: 42C with the 40mm fan plugged in (looks like it from your posted picture)? I jumped on the Extreme with the expectation that the high NB temp issue would have been resolved upstream by ASUS already







...


Yes, with both the included fans plugged in. However, I have not yet put the side of my case back on, which has a few more fans, 2 of which are flowing towards that part and could possibly help the issue. 
I assumed as well that this would not be an issue because I have had good dealings with Asus overall and expected more from them.

I am just now booting up with my old 9800GTS X-mode with my 5870. Scared of what temps I may see....


----------



## 8ight

Might wanna get the right pic up for the Extreme now that it's out... 2c


----------



## mav2000

Im doing a new water cooling build which has the asus CH IV at its heart...take a look. The link is in my sig. Project [E].

have already changed out the NB/SB and PWM area TIM/tape, with pics.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I see on asus's site this board comes with a sata 3 cable, anyone know if you can tell them apart, I bought mine it the marketplace here so things were opened already.


Lol,correct me if i'm wrong anyone,but is'nt sata are'nt sata3 cables the same as sata2 cables but just called sata3 as clever marketing?

I mean seriously,what difference is there to the cable itself?Iunderstand they have a different colour end connecter but is'nt that just for identification purposes?apart from that are'nt they the same cable?


----------



## crossy82

Also how is the fan noise on the crosshair4 extreme?

I heard it is meant to be very loud and not very effective,and what are the max fsb anyone can achieve with this board?OC3D says it will only hit 350mhz.

Cant believe Asus did'nt fix the heatsink issue.Any other company would be in deep trouble for such errors,you would'nt buy a ferrari for Â£100,000 then expect to have to strip and rebuild it coz the design team and manafacturers f**ked up,there reputation would be rubbish,people would rather buy elsewhere.Asus need to sort themselves out and get the quality back,at the moment I am seriously losing interest in there products and my view of them is rapidly deteriating.

If anyone here works for Asus,tell your team to make sure future products address these issues,members on this and other forums have let youknow the issues time and time again,ROG,how can you use this brand at the moment when you dont listen to gamers and enthusiasts and there needs,plus no ones got time to game coz there too busy fixing your companies mistakes and monitoring temps.You might like to appologise to your customers at the very least.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Also how is the fan noise on the crosshair4 extreme?

I heard it is meant to be very loud and not very effective,and what are the max fsb anyone can achieve with this board?OC3D says it will only hit 350mhz.

Cant believe Asus did'nt fix the heatsink issue.

The NB fan is noisy by it self as fans go but with the other fans running you would have to look at it to tell if it is running.


----------



## Canis-X

Here's mine....can't really see it but trust me....its like Prego....its in there....LOL


----------



## Jmartinez06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Here's mine....can't really see it but trust me....its like Prego....its in there....LOL










What kind of cooler you got?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
What kind of cooler you got?

For the CPU? Look here.

For the MoBo....look here.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
For the CPU? Look here.

For the MoBo....look here.

What kind of clocks do you get with that thing?


----------



## Chicken Patty

CM case with a phase. Awesome. great build bro


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


What kind of clocks do you get with that thing?


Still working on OC'ing it. Should be able to run a 24/7 OC @ around 4.8Ghz easily. My max should look to be around 5.2-5.3Ghz possibly.....still working it though...I have infant twin daughters so it is really hard trying to find the time that it takes to work a proper OC session.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


CM case with a phase. Awesome. great build bro










Thanks man! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Jmartinez06

This is awesome! I never knew about that asus block! I'm digging it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Still working on OC'ing it. Should be able to run a 24/7 OC @ around 4.8Ghz easily. My max should look to be around 5.2-5.3Ghz possibly.....still working it though...I have infant twin daughters so it is really hard trying to find the time that it takes to work a proper OC session.









Thanks man! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah, it dropped my NB temps by ~+10C with a dual 120mm rad....not bad at all!!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Yeah, it dropped my NB temps by ~+10C with a dual 120mm rad....not bad at all!!


That's one of the next things I need to do, my NB is a bit hot!


----------



## Jmartinez06

I'm looking into getting that block now.. I wonder how much us it will cost


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
I'm looking into getting that block now.. I wonder how much us it will cost

It's about $134.50

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekascr4acni.html


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah, that is about what it cost me to get it shipped to the states.....Ultimately, what it cost for me to ship it here from EK directly, total cost, was less than what Frozen CPU's charging for just the part....not including tax/shipping and handling, so it is a good deal.

Here ya go...you can see the "Crosshair IV Formula" verbiage on the board in this pic.....the 9800GT was out for RMA at the time I took it.


----------



## Jmartinez06

That rig is sweet looking. Gj, I went to micro center yesterday to price out some h70s for the hexa, but I'm going to end up buy this instead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Yeah, that is about what it cost me to get it shipped to the states.....Ultimately, what it cost for me to ship it here from EK directly, total cost, was less than what Frozen CPU's charging for just the part....not including tax/shipping and handling, so it is a good deal.

Here ya go...you can see the "Crosshair IV Formula" verbiage on the board in this pic.....the 9800GT was out for RMA at the time I took it.











Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmartinez06

So wait, the first link is where you got it?

Lol is that a cosmos case?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
So wait, the first link is where you got it?

Lol is that a cosmos case?

Yeah, I had to purchase it directly from EK because none of the US retailers were carrying it yet. I think they are based in Slovania....but yeah, I bought it from that link and they shipped to me straight from EK.

Yep...good ol Cosmos 1000!! LOL....it has served me well....and my 5970's fit into it just fine.


----------



## Jmartinez06

I almost feel that with that case + cooling, I can chill some beers in that fridge you call a case

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Yeah, I had to purchase it directly from EK because none of the US retailers were carrying it yet. I think they are based in Slovania....but yeah, I bought it from that link and they shipped to me straight from EK.

Yep...good ol Cosmos 1000!! LOL....it has served me well....and my 5970's fit into it just fine.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nagle3092

Has anyone had any issues with PC Probe? What Im reffering to is since I got my new board from RMA the CPU/NB volts have taken huge jumps twice now. I'll give you guys an example, while running prime95 it jumped to like 1.72 for a second the alarm sounded but then it stopped a second later. Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Has anyone had any issues with PC Probe? What Im reffering to is since I got my new board from RMA the CPU/NB volts have taken huge jumps twice now. I'll give you guys an example, while running prime95 it jumped to like 1.72 for a second the alarm sounded but then it stopped a second later. Anyone have this happen to them?

What BIOS version are you using?


----------



## nagle3092

1102

Im starting to think it might be the software, Im downloading the latest version now and Im gonna try that. For some reason now PC Probe wont even start on boot.


----------



## Canis-X

odd, I know that some of the older BIOS versions had this voltage issue, but I believe 0905 was supposed to have corrected that.


----------



## nagle3092

Ok well that issue is fix now but it seams I have another problem. I know the board adds 1.0mhz to the bus speed automatically so I factor that into my oc. Now it seems to be adding 2mhz more under load and its messing with my OC, in short I set 266(3990) in the bios for an effective 267(4005) but its now under load it keeps going up to 269(4035) randomly. I previously had my OC stable at 4.0 at 1.531v but now Im up to 1.538 and still testing for stability. Is there any way I can stop the board from adding that extra 2.0mhz?


----------



## Trogdor

Anyone have benchmarks comparing the Extreme to the Formula? Besides the one on Extreme systems.


----------



## adamlau

My sad benching corner...









Formula vs. Extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^^ nice to see both boards next to each other. For some reason I like the look of the non extreme better.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Ok well that issue is fix now but it seams I have another problem. I know the board adds 1.0mhz to the bus speed automatically so I factor that into my oc. Now it seems to be adding 2mhz more under load and its messing with my OC, in short I set 266(3990) in the bios for an effective 267(4005) but its now under load it keeps going up to 269(4035) randomly. I previously had my OC stable at 4.0 at 1.531v but now Im up to 1.538 and still testing for stability. Is there any way I can stop the board from adding that extra 2.0mhz?


Did you disable the Turbo feature in the BIOS? I also have CPU Load Line Calibration and CPU/NB Load Line Calibration disabled.


----------



## andos

Meh. Kinda happy I didn't wait for Extreme.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


For some reason I like the look of the non extreme better.


I agree the formula has a cleaner look to it


----------



## adamlau

Which way would you guys go based on the system I have in my sig?

*Setup One:*
CPU: 20.5 x 200 = 4100 MHz
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 7-8-8-24 1T
CPU-NB: 2400 MHz
HT: 2400 MHz

*Setup Two:*
CPU: 18 x 220 = 4050 MHz
Memory: 1800 MHz @ 7-10-8-24 1T
NB: 2700 MHz
HT: 2700 MHz

*Setup Three:*
CPU: 16 x 250 = 4000 MHz
Memory: 2000 MHz 7-10-8-27 2T
NB: 3000 MHz
HT: 3000 MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Which way would you guys go based on the system I have in my sig?

*Setup One:*
CPU: 20.5 x 200 = 4100 MHz
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 7-8-8-24 1T
CPU-NB: 2400 MHz
HT: 2400 MHz

*Setup Two:*
CPU: 18 x 220 = 4050 MHz
Memory: 1800 MHz @ 7-10-8-24 1T
NB: 2700 MHz
HT: 2700 MHz

*Setup Three:*
CPU: 16 x 250 = 4000 MHz
Memory: 2000 MHz 7-10-8-27 2T
NB: 3000 MHz
HT: 3000 MHz


I think setup three will yield the best all around performance. The 1t and the higher NB and HT will give you really snappy performance even though your CPU is 100 MHz slower than the quickest setup you provided. 100 MHz is not noticeable in my opinion.


----------



## adamlau

Setup Two yields NB @ 56C idle, CPU @ 48C (lm-sensors by way of k10temp). Going to have to reseat the bridge sinks and the H70 (plastic backplate is shoddy, Corsair should have included metal plates).


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
Setup Two yields NB @ 56C idle, CPU @ 48C (lm-sensors by way of k10temp). Going to have to reseat the bridge sinks and the H70 (plastic backplate is shoddy, Corsair should have included metal plates).

There used to be a backplate for the H50, I can't find it now. It was metal I believe. It was for the H50, should be the same for the H70 right?


----------



## tquintana2

Count me in, just got mine. OCing from the iPhone right now.


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


There used to be a backplate for the H50, I can't find it now. It was metal I believe. It was for the H50, should be the same for the H70 right?


The backplate for the H70 is definitely plastic. Reseated the H70, one trick to greater retention ring tension is to orient the H screw base(s) perpendicular with the backplate seat. This allows greater screw tension to be applied without the H screw base(s) breaking through the backplate when aligned in parallel.










Push pull exhaust using two Noiseblocker M12-SH3s. Appears as if I will need to forego the M12-P PWM controls when I drop them in to keep temps down. CPU (1.5v) @ 46C on a light load (compiling mplayer and chromium) and under the approximate ambient I tested at yesterday (79F).










Upon inspection, NB/SB chips had excellent contact with the sinks. Nonetheless, cleaned and reseated with a bit of ZM-STG2 and increased screw tension. NB (1.25v) @ 50C @ 46C on a light load (compiling mplayer and chromium) with an ambient of 79F. Reseating NB/SB with a quality TIM is highly recommended for those seeing NB 56C on idle @ 79F ambient







.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
The backplate for the H70 is definitely plastic. Reseated the H70, one trick to greater retention ring tension is to orient the H screw base(s) perpendicular with the backplate seat. This allows greater screw tension to be applied without the H screw base(s) breaking through the backplate when aligned in parallel. I'll post a picture to illustrate in a moment. CPU (1.5v) @ 46C on a light load (compiling mplayer and chromium) and under the approximate ambient I tested at yesterday (79F).

Upon inspection, NB/SB chips had excellent contact with the sinks. Nonetheless, cleaned and reseated with a bit of ZM-STG2 and increased screw tension. NB (1.25v) @ 50C @ 46C on a light load (compiling mplayer and chromium) with an ambient of 79F. Reseating NB/SB with a quality TIM is highly recommended for those seeing NB 56C on idle @ 79F ambient







.

I meant it was one that you can purchase separately, not that the one that came with it is metal. You were able to purchase this one through Frozen CPU, I can't find it now though.

As far as NB, I had to reseat mine and file down the standoffs. Worked great after that.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
Which way would you guys go based on the system I have in my sig?

*Setup One:*
CPU: 20.5 x 200 = 4100 MHz
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 7-8-8-24 1T
CPU-NB: 2400 MHz
HT: 2400 MHz

*Setup Two:*
CPU: 18 x 220 = 4050 MHz
Memory: 1800 MHz @ 7-10-8-24 1T
NB: 2700 MHz
HT: 2700 MHz

*Setup Three:*
CPU: 16 x 250 = 4000 MHz
Memory: 2000 MHz 7-10-8-27 2T
NB: 3000 MHz
HT: 3000 MHz

I like setup 3 personally but i would drop the HT to around 2,000 and see if you can put that into anything else. Do some benches(hyper/super-pi 1mb is not that bad for a very quick test) to be sure. I don't believe that high of a HT with exact same NB is going to be optimal....at least my personal experience benching yielded better results when my HT was closer to my DRAM freq than my NB freq.


----------



## adamlau

Thanks, CP...Will check out what Frozen has to offer. Looks as if I will have to install a copy of Windows to bench. Should have just went with the 1090T and gone 17 x 250. That would have served as a standard OC with mem running at its default speed. In any event, I was not able to OC to Setup Three...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
*Setup Three:*
CPU: 16 x 250 = 4000 MHz
Memory: 2000 MHz 7-10-8-27 2T
CPU-NB: 3000 MHz
HT Link: 3000 MHz

CPU: 17.5 x 236 = 4130 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1888 MHz @ 7-9-7-20 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2830 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 1888 MHz @ 1.25v

Passed Memtest86+. OC still fails. Compiling chromium, gimp and mplayer results in various segmentation faults. Best stable OC so far:

CPU: 17.5 x 235 = 4112 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1880 MHz @ 7-9-7-20 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2820 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 1880 MHz @ 1.25v


----------



## Miz3r

So is it worth pairing that new Phenom 2 x4 970 with the Crosshair IV or rather go straight 6core, will mainly be using it for gaming and thats about it. if i do overclock i will try get a stable 4ghz and leave it at that otherwise 3.8 or even stock is fine for me. what you guys think?


----------



## Canis-X

That would depend on the game or application that you are going to be using primarily. If the application/game is wrote for multiple threads then the x6 would be a better choice, but if the application/game is single threaded then I would look at less cores but a higher freq CPU.


----------



## davidm71

I wish there was iPhone support for the Crosshair iv non extreme version!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidm71* 
I wish there was iPhone support for the Crosshair iv *non extreme* version!

Formula?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Formula?

Man I forgot the name of the board... Yes.


----------



## adamlau

It appears as if my setup prefers tight memory timings over higher clock frequencies. The most stable OC (able to compile anything I throw at it with MAKEFLAGS="-j4") has been:

CPU: 20.5 x 200 = 4100 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2600 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 2000 MHz @ 1.25v

Memory @ 1880 @ 7-9-7-20 @ 1.65v will pass Memtest86+, but a number of apps compile with various errors. So accept 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v, or continue to try to find a stable high clock? Perhaps a memory module airflow cooler is the way to go...

*Update:*

The following appears to be stable:

CPU: 21 x 200 = 4200 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2600 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 2000 MHz @ 1.25v


----------



## godofdeath

well on my way to leave this club, and joining the rampage 3 formula one lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
It appears as if my setup prefers tight memory timings over higher clock frequencies. The most stable OC (able to compile anything I throw at it with MAKEFLAGS="-j4") has been:

CPU: 20.5 x 200 = 4100 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2600 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 2000 MHz @ 1.25v

Memory @ 1880 @ 7-9-7-20 @ 1.65v will pass Memtest86+, but a number of apps compile with various errors. So accept 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v, or continue to try to find a stable high clock? Perhaps a memory module airflow cooler is the way to go...

*Update:*

The following appears to be stable:

CPU: 21 x 200 = 4200 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2600 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 2000 MHz @ 1.25v

You can add your system specs in the user control panel (cp), on the left panel click on "edit system", and fill in your specs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
well on my way to leave this club, and joining the rampage 3 formula one lol

So sad, but true. Intel really has a one up on amd, especially native sli. I hope I'll be making the switch soon, though why not the Extreme?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 

CPU: 20.5 x 200 = 4100 MHz @ 1.5v
Memory: 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v
CPU-NB: 2600 MHz @ 1.25v
HT Link: 2000 MHz @ 1.25v

Memory @ 1880 @ 7-9-7-20 @ 1.65v will pass Memtest86+, but a number of apps compile with various errors. So accept 1600 MHz @ 6-8-6-18 1T @ 1.65v, or continue to try to find a stable high clock? Perhaps a memory module airflow cooler is the way to go...


Try making CPU/NB voltage near what the CPU voltage is. My CPU & CPU/NB are almost identical.

Try more RAM voltage. It took me 2.0v to get 2000 out of RAM rated for 2200 @ 1.65v.

The combination of both got me where I needed to be for 4.25 MHz, HT & NB frequency of 3000, & DDR2000.


----------



## fl0w3n

Any one interested in my Formula board?

I sadly want out of this club


----------



## Rexo

Put me in this club.









I love my Formula


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Any one interested in my Formula board?

I sadly want out of this club









Why? ....if you don't mind me asking


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Any one interested in my Formula board?

I sadly want out of this club










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Why? ....if you don't mind me asking

imo, Im ditching this board because intel kicks amd butt and this board does not support native sli. just my









Ill be listing pretty much the board, the cpu, mb block, and ram in a few months when I start making the change to intel.


----------



## xerox24

Question:

have the cpu-nb a (1.32v-1.35v) is bad? may break something? for 24 / 7 right?
Frequency is my nb 3000
my htlink 2750
my cpu @ 4014mhz 1.43v 1090T


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
imo, Im ditching this board because intel kicks amd butt and this board does not support native sli. just my









Ill be listing pretty much the board, the cpu, mb block, and ram in a few months when I start making the change to intel.

Right, but Bulldozer is being released shortly and I know people that run SLi on this board with no problems....at least none that they are coming clean about.....just sayin..


----------



## RagingCain

Hey listen, I am trying to get confirmation but doesn't this board supposed to have Lucid Hydra? NewEgg is listing but I am not finding many comments of people using Hydra online, I was thinking of going from my current board to the Extreme, wanted some fresh opinions on the board especially those of users with mixed GPU and those with CrossfireX/SLi compared to running in Hydra mode.


----------



## Sevastos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Hey listen, I am trying to get confirmation but doesn't this board supposed to have Lucid Hydra? NewEgg is listing but I am not finding many comments of people using Hydra online, I was thinking of going from my current board to the Extreme, wanted some fresh opinions on the board especially those of users with mixed GPU and those with CrossfireX/SLi compared to running in Hydra mode.

For the Formula you need the "hack" to enable SLI but the Extreme supports it...

*Multi-GPU Support: Support Lucid HYDRALOGIX / ATI CrossFireâ„¢X Technology*

Asus CrossHair IV Extreme Specifications


----------



## RagingCain

Was hoping to find some benchies. I suppose I will wait on it, I am very impulsive and I have Crossfire working fine on a single monitor... no rush.

Perhaps get the Crosshair V Extreme which will hopefully be Bulldozer/AM3 capable.


----------



## Canis-X

From what I've been hearing Bulldozer will be a whole new socket entirely (AM3+) so the CIVF may not support it. That will suck $$-wise but may be the best option in the end. I had an ASUS M4A79-T Deluxe before the CIVF and the M4A did not like my 1090T at all...even though it was listed as supporting it on ASUS' site....even after three BIOS revisions. I said screw it...sold the board and my 965BE to a friend and got the CIVF for my 1090T....called it a day with only a few hairs on my head remaining....LOL


----------



## wermad

To run sli on this board you the need the sli hack, which is a great effort but none the less the phenom II architecture is not as superior as the i7. Just read all those gpu reviews and everyone is using an i7 platform. also this thread is another reason to change as I want to keep my fermis and possibly add a third.


----------



## Sevastos

Guys I have some questions regarding my overclock attempts...

I recently purchased CHIV and PII 965BE (oh, add me to the owners list aswell!







) and my target overclock is around 4Ghz for 24/7 use. The thing is that this is my first AMD processor and I'm a bit worried about temps and volts.

These is where I managed to go so far, with almost no effort:


The thing is that I'm getting Blue screens while testing stability with Prime/Linx/OCCT whenever I try something more than 19.5x200. I tried 20x200 with 1.5v and everything else at stock settings (RAM @ 1600Mhz with stock timmings), then 19.5x205, 204, 203 etc

*Questions:*

What do you think of my temps so far?
What is the limit of the vcore? I've read posts saying no more than 1.5v and others 1.55v
Are the max safe temps for CPU and NB, 62 and 55?
Last, any suggestions about how can I reach 4Ghz?
I'm posting here and I'm not opening a new thread because I hope on getting some tips about the motherboard

Thank you in advance for any tips/help


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ Dude, your CPU/NB is *WAY* too high :O


----------



## Trogdor

Max Vcore is 1.55 according to AMD. Remember that LLC adds up to .05 volts.

Your temps look good. Safe max CPU temp is 62*C according to AMD and NB temp is something like 80*C or 90*C, you will probably never reach it.

CPU/NB voltage is too high. Manually set it to 1.35 and raise speed to 2600. Dropping CPU/NB voltage will not heat up the CPU as much either.

You probably have too much voltage on the cpu/nb and thats causing the BS or your particular chip may not do 4ghz without better cooling and more voltage.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerox24* 
Question:

have the cpu-nb a (1.32v-1.35v) is bad? may break something? for 24 / 7 right?
Frequency is my nb 3000
my htlink 2750
my cpu @ 4014mhz 1.43v 1090T

As long as your temps are less than 60C it should be good








Keep a eye on those temps


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Was hoping to find some benchies. I suppose I will wait on it, I am very impulsive and I have Crossfire working fine on a single monitor... no rush.

Perhaps get the Crosshair V Extreme which will hopefully be Bulldozer/AM3 capable.

Extreme is *not* Bulldozer/AM3 capable


----------



## xerox24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
As long as your temps are less than 60C it should be good








Keep a eye on those temps









my temperatures in idle : nb 39Âºc sb 38Âºc cpu 37Âºc mb 29Âºc
in max load : nb 46Âºc sb 42c cpu 55Âºc mb 35 Âºc

thanks for answering.

I have 8 gbs of ram and no support 1600 mhz (blue screen) set ram in 1333 mhz stable 100%
With 4 gbs of ram at 1600 mhz 100% stable.
I have to put it in 1333


----------



## wermad

AM3+ boards will be compatible w/ AM3 cpu. AM3+ (Bulldozer/Zambezi) cpu will NOT work on AM3 boards like the CHIV Formula & Extreme. Seems like amd fans will need to wait for the Asus Crosshair V Formula/Extreme for possible Bulldozer/AM3+ support.


----------



## lewblue83

add me please!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Very nice!


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Very nice!











thanks!


----------



## Canis-X

Sweet!


----------



## richie_2010

does anyone know when the extreme board is going to be available in the uk


----------



## Afterburn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richie_2010* 
does anyone know when the extreme board is going to be available in the uk

+1


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richie_2010* 
does anyone know when the extreme board is going to be available in the uk

not sure. its awesome though, i love overclocker thru bluetooth on my phone. its fun.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerox24* 
Question:

have the cpu-nb a (1.32v-1.35v) is bad? may break something? for 24 / 7 right?
Frequency is my nb 3000
my htlink 2750
my cpu @ 4014mhz 1.43v 1090T

It shouldn't be with proper cooling. Watch your NB temperature.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sevastos* 
Guys I have some questions regarding my overclock attempts...

The thing is that I'm getting Blue screens while testing stability with Prime/Linx/OCCT whenever I try something more than 19.5x200. I tried 20x200 with 1.5v and everything else at stock settings (RAM @ 1600Mhz with stock timmings), then 19.5x205, 204, 203 etc

Last, any suggestions about how can I reach 4Ghz?


Try upping the memory voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^^ Dude, your CPU/NB is *WAY* too high :O

Why is that? I only found stability with CPU & CPU/NB voltage being almost identical. Shouldn't temperatures be the bigger concern?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 

CPU/NB voltage is too high. Manually set it to 1.35 and raise speed to 2600. Dropping CPU/NB voltage will not heat up the CPU as much either.

You probably have too much voltage on the cpu/nb and thats causing the BS or your particular chip may not do 4ghz without better cooling and more voltage.

I've found that the manufacturers rated DDR voltage tends to be on the optimistic side. Mines rated @1.65, but needed 2.0v to be stable. I also found that the combination of DDR @ 2.0V plus CPU/NB being equal to CPU voltage fixed the blue screens. YMMV.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
not sure. its awesome though, i love overclocker thru bluetooth on my phone. its fun.

That should be awesome. Make sure nobody wants to use your phone while you have it open.


----------



## rtop2

Mine is coming in 4 days. I am dieing of anticipation.


----------



## Trogdor

I just had a problem where I was getting BSOD's in online multiplayer games, checked the ethernet drivers and they were quite old. I anyone is having a similar problem and not finding any drivers then this Wiki drivers link may be your answer. On the right is the latest drivers. Just uninstall your current and install from setup.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
It shouldn't be with proper cooling. Watch your NB temperature.

Why is that? I only found stability with CPU & CPU/NB voltage being almost identical. Shouldn't temperatures be the bigger concern?

I've found that the manufacturers rated DDR voltage tends to be on the optimistic side. Mines rated @1.65, but needed 2.0v to be stable. I also found that the combination of DDR @ 2.0V plus CPU/NB being equal to CPU voltage fixed the blue screens. YMMV.

NB temps typically won't pass what's seen when running Prime95, IBT or really any other stressing method.

It's pretty typical for CPU/NB voltage to be well below CPU voltage. I'm stable at 4GHZ with 1.39 volts and 2935MHZ at 1.28 volts.

I would never raise RAM voltage more than .02 to achieve the timings and speed a manufacturer rated it's RAM for. If you had to, i'd find some different RAM.


----------



## slimbrady

Well, just wanted to give you guys an update after having the extreme a few weeks now
Just got a brand new HX1000w back from RMA but I've decided not to try to do a NB fix and that the northbridge temperatures on my board are very acceptable. They seemed high initially when I was idling so I assumed it shared the Formula's defect.
After monitoring for a while now and stressing the cpu/nb, over-volting and such, my NB temp has never gone above 49c. Idles in the high 30's low 40's but barely goes up at all when being stressed, unlike my Formula, which went up almost in sync with the CPU temp.
So, pretty happy with this purchase, although I'm still trying to find stability for my 4.2ghz OC I was enjoying on the Formula....


----------



## crossy82

Lol,how do i start a thread/post a question?sorry,lol,cant find a start thread or post section.only for blogs.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
It's pretty typical for CPU/NB voltage to be well below CPU voltage. I'm stable at 4GHZ with 1.39 volts and 2935MHZ at 1.28 volts.

I tried one time & couldn't get it stable with lower voltage @ 4.25 GHz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
I would never raise RAM voltage more than .02 to achieve the timings and speed a manufacturer rated it's RAM for. If you had to, i'd find some different RAM.

I have G.Skill RAM rated for DDR2200 @1.65v. I'm @ DDR2000 right now with 2.0v. I can't get anywhere near that with less voltage, & it's a joke trying it with 1.65v.

The other thing is that I could never get the 6-9-6-24-2t timings they claimed. It must have been a big issue because they changed the claim to 7-10-7-24-2t well after I bought it. Not too happy about that. It really makes it hard to decide about going with another 2x2 GB's of G.Skill, or just going with 8 GB's of another brand if I decide to upgrade.


----------



## kendrab

I am gathering parts for a new build. I have ASUS Crosshair IV Formula motherboard. and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T processor. Now I need to buy memory, and am not sure what to get. Is the G.Skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS Flare PC3-16000 4GB memory kit a good choice, or is there something better? I am not concerned about RAM module height, as I will be water cooling the CPU. I am looking for as good a performance as possible for overclocking.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

I have this: GSkill F3-12800CL6D-4GBPI

It has slightly tighter timings than the Flare & it's a tad cheaper. Our mobo recognizes the xmp profile too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2800CL6D-4GBPI


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kendrab*


I am gathering parts for a new build. I have ASUS Crosshair IV Formula motherboard. and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T processor. Now I need to buy memory, and am not sure what to get. Is the G.Skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS Flare PC3-16000 4GB memory kit a good choice, or is there something better? I am not concerned about RAM module height, as I will be water cooling the CPU. I am looking for as good a performance as possible for overclocking.


i have that memory on an extreme and have not had one problem
i run it at 2006mhz and 7-9-7-24-40-2t timings from a settings from profile #1 Bus Speed of 250 and a mult. of x16


----------



## kotipelto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kendrab*


I am gathering parts for a new build. I have ASUS Crosshair IV Formula motherboard. and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T processor. Now I need to buy memory, and am not sure what to get. Is the G.Skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS Flare PC3-16000 4GB memory kit a good choice, or is there something better? I am not concerned about RAM module height, as I will be water cooling the CPU. I am looking for as good a performance as possible for overclocking.


i have the same mb and bought a patriot g series 4 gb kit at frys for $109.00 . running at 9-9-9-27 at 1600 with a 955be at 4 ghz stable . here . seems to be very good memory . hope this helps http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433053


----------



## kendrab

I ultimately want to run 8 GB of memory, and am unsure how well this motherboard works with all 4 DIMM slots being used. Does anyone have any experience with running 4 x 2 GB/ 2 x 4 GB memory kits with this motherboard? One option I am now considering is running a G.Skill Flare F3-16000CL8D-8GBFLS (4GB x 2) memory kit because it is rated for use with AMD motherboards, is DDR3-2000, and is a 2 x 4 GB kit. The G.Skill website says it is guaranteed to work with Phenom II X6 processors at 2000 MHz with 8-9-8-24-2N timings.


----------



## navit

I am running 8gb, 2 per slot, and I have no issues at all


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Hey do any of you guys have pictures of your bios, I just got mine a few days ago and I have no idea to set it up for the sata controller and what voltage to use for good ram timings. the builds in the sig rig.


----------



## Ponte

Since EK released this for the Crosshair IV Formula: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...al-nickel.html

Does anyone know it's compatible with the Crosshair IV Extreme?


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ponte* 
Since EK released this for the Crosshair IV Formula: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...al-nickel.html

Does anyone know it's compatible with the Crosshair IV Extreme?

Id say no, i dont think it would work but if you're lucky EK will have an extreme block out in next few weeks

I'm also running 8gb of corsair dominator tho i have tested it and it works fine my system is not complete... Rest of parts should be here by wednesday
I'll report back then.


----------



## Enfluenza

hey guys...
i have to take back all my hate for this board! bought another one and...
ITS AMAZING! THE BEST MOBO I HAVE EVER OWNED! IT UNLOCKED MY CPU TO A TRIPLE CORE! works great too!
i havent reached max OC yet, but still im just loving this mobo
i'd show you guys a pic if imageshack was working :/


----------



## sch010

I tried to install my Formula today and just about flipped out. Is it really necessary to practically break the board in half to get the mounting holes aligned with the standoffs? The damn I/O shield padding is ridiculous.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


I tried to install my Formula today and just about flipped out. Is it really necessary to practically break the board in half to get the mounting holes aligned with the standoffs? The damn I/O shield padding is ridiculous.


check to make sure the IO plate is seated all the way in.
i have a cooler master atcs 840 and was able to push it in, its a little tight but if all is lined up it will go in.








see post 4530-4531 i had a formula in it first


----------



## slimbrady

Ok so, 
been looking around my closet and found my 8800 GTS. I placed in the pci-e 1.0x16 slot below my 5870 and 5770. I would like to just use this card for physX but how do I set this up? I have installed it and can see all 3 of the cards listed under device manager as well as view each of their detailed settings in GPU-Z so I know that this configuration is at least not malfunctioning but I see no PhysX option in nVidia controller panel and obviously nowhere in the CCC panel either.
None of the cards are using bridges as it says they are not needed in the manual when using the Hydra features.
Are my cards in the wrong slots? Don't think they would really fit anywhere but 1,3,5 without top-mounting the PSU(which i can do if completely necessary).

Also, I can no longer seem to get lucida console to work. When I tried to re-install it, it said No Hydralogix hardware found" or something along those lines.

Anybody know how to properly achieve my goal with these components? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tweeky

i think you have to use slots 2,4,5 or 1,2,4
see pages 2-27 to 2-29 in the extreme manual


----------



## lewblue83

lucid hydralogix doesnt allow physx. you can only use the processor when running to different vendor cards.

in order to run physx you still need to do the patch mod.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kendrab* 
Does anyone have any experience with running 4 x 2 GB memory kits with this motherboard?

I also have a formula with 8gb, 4 x 2gb (Corsair Dominator GT 1866: CMT8GXCM4A1866C9), with no problems. I think you just need to set the voltage properly in the BIOS, and have a quality power supply with enough wattage to handle the complete load.


----------



## lewblue83

well i was hating this board, because when i first got it all setup my NB temps were at a whopping 59/61*c well i think the TIM they use has a break in period. because now a few days after use, my temps have dropped to 47*C, i talked to live support and they said anything under 65*C is normal and OK.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i think you have to use slots 2,4,5 or 1,2,4
see pages 2-27 to 2-29 in the extreme manual


Thnx, I'll pull it out of the box again and read it through, honestly was a little confused by their compatibility graph the first time I read it, but I'll spend the time to figure it out, heh.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lewblue83*


lucid hydralogix doesnt allow physx. you can only use the processor when running to different vendor cards.

in order to run physx you still need to do the patch mod.


Yeah I tried with the patch mod and still wasn't working. 
But if I have HydraLogix working correctly then I won't be able to use the physx patch or??? Not sure I would want to try this 8800 GTS as anything but physx dedicated since it would probably just slow down the 5xxx's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lewblue83*


well i was hating this board, because when i first got it all setup my NB temps were at a whopping 59/61*c well i think the TIM they use has a break in period. because now a few days after use, my temps have dropped to 47*C, i talked to live support and they said anything under 65*C is normal and OK.


I think there is definitely a cure time for the TIM they use. When I first booted up and idled I was thinking, oh great, going to have to fix the NB again....but after a week or so of moderate use I was much more comfortable with the NB temps.


----------



## alienguts

yo what voltages should be changed for the following settings on the formula version mobo,

FSB: 300
NB : 3000MHz
HT : 2100MHZ
CPU/NB : 1.5V
VDDA : 2.8V
NB : 1.25V
HT : 1.25V


----------



## Tweeky

i like to set as many items to *AUTO* as i can for every day use?









See post 4578









http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post10886380


----------



## Robi-G

Hey Guys

I've a question about de CrossHair - Is the NB & SB temperature problem fixed right now or do I have to expect problems with this mb?

And my other issues is about the VIA chip - I read somewhere that there are some driver & sound problems with the on board chip. Is that true?

Thanks
Best regards


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robi-G* 
Hey Guys

I've a question about de CrossHair - Is the NB & SB temperature problem fixed right now or do I have to expect problems with this mb?

And my other issues is about the VIA chip - I read somewhere that there are some driver & sound problems with the on board chip. Is that true?

Thanks
Best regards

depends which crosshair your talking about? the formula or the extreme?

i thought my extreme had NB issues but apparently it has a break in period. my NB temps were at 61*C when i first installed the board, and a few days of use later the temps are now down to 42*C-46*C

as far as the Formula goes, it depends where you buy it, if you buy a crosshair IV Formula from a store thats had it on the shelf since release date. then chances are high it will have the NB issue


----------



## Robi-G

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
depends which crosshair your talking about? the formula or the extreme?

i thought my extreme had NB issues but apparently it has a break in period. my NB temps were at 61*C when i first installed the board, and a few days of use later the temps are now down to 42*C-46*C

as far as the Formula goes, it depends where you buy it, if you buy a crosshair IV Formula from a store thats had it on the shelf since release date. then chances are high it will have the NB issue

I'm talking about the "non extreme" Edition. Mh, so the newer ones haven't got anymore the NB issue?


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robi-G* 
I'm talking about the "non extreme" Edition. Mh, so the newer ones haven't got anymore the NB issue?

Cant say for sure. But Asus knows about the issue, so i think they wouldve fixed it by now.

Easiest way to buy one would be to get one use from somebody and have them send you a screen shot of the NB temps.


----------



## alienguts

ok I think I just hit the FSB roof somewhere around 275 because 286 nor 300 will be stable even with the cpu about 2.8 and gratuitous amounts of voltage.

too bad the NB multi isn't unlocked to over 10x on the formula...


----------



## Chicken Patty

As far as the NB heat issue on the non extreme, it really is a easy fix. Removing the Heatsinks and filling off the stand offs is just a few minutes and super easy to do. Really no harm of damaging anything at all.

I mean of course, we shouldn't have to go through this, but I really try to stress that it's nothing to be discouraged at you know what I mean? The most mine sees is 51-53Âºc depending on room temperatures at 2.6 GHz NB speed.


----------



## ny_driver

My NB/SB hardly ever breaks 30C with the stock cooler and a couple fans..........and the cpu frozen








. Mine was seated good from the factory.

EDIT: and you should be able to hit 300+ FSB easily with this board. The highest stable FSB on mine was around 325 IIRC.


----------



## da2434

Got all toghether Cpu led is red and won't post.

922 Haf
Amd 970w/ stock hs fan
Corrsair Xm3 1066 4g x 2
xfx 5770
coolmax 950

I tried remounting with all the proper standoffs and checked cpu. anyone have suggestions?

D


----------



## ny_driver

Try with only 1 stick of memory and reset the cmos. Add the other stick later.

EDIT: when you get a chance, fill in your system specs in your profile.....and welcome to Overclock.net.


----------



## da2434

Please add me to group


----------



## ny_driver

Well did you get it working?

And read post#1 to see how to get yourself added to the club roster.


----------



## da2434

Nope same thing. Bad CPU? I got a new 940 for friend in the mail today think I should try it?


----------



## da2434

sometimes working night shift sucks


----------



## ny_driver

Definitely try another cpu if possible. I once thought I had a bad cpu, but it was the board. Yes a CHIV.....I'm on my 3rd one. The 2nd had some weird fatal error.


----------



## Chicken Patty

If you already have a CPU to try, go for it and use process of elimination to your favor. Keep us posted.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I know I should post this in appraisals, but what's a fair price on a Formula in good condition?

I got mine in a trade but I plan on selling it as I need cash.


----------



## da2434

nope forgot am2+ won't fit cleared cmos and restarted with only 1 4g bar same red led for cpu. how can you tell if its the board and not the cpu?


----------



## ny_driver

Try another cpu.







Call the 1-800 number on the box for tech support....ASUS is pretty good.

Can you try another graphics card? Try reinstalling everything and clear cmos again.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I know I should post this in appraisals, but what's a fair price on a Formula in good condition?

I got mine in a trade but I plan on selling it as I need cash.


I payed $175 for mine, it was only a couple days old but I was happy with that price.


----------



## da2434

Don't have another CPU to try. Did bench test my 970 though and it fired right up. I did notice that the speaker hasn't beeped once yet, thought out all the times i have powered up...I think n#w [email protected]@ is going to give me an RMA tomorrow and in a week or so I will try again. I'm not giving up on the beast.
D


----------



## slimbrady

Man, a week is a long time xD. 
Just some quick tips you've probably already tried but...
upper 8pin for CPU is plugged in?
Tried switching PCI-E x16 lanes?
Do you have another video card to try?
Can you take out that video card and see if you get a beep sequence from the speaker?
Checked cpu pins/socket for contaminants?
Firmly seated a single ram module in the farthest/closest slots to cpu?
Secondary power supply or power supply tester?
Motherboard is free of any loose screws, bare wires, and such?
Motherboard screws are not so tight/I/O plate is not so tight that it is warping?
Hopefully it is something simple and won't have to RMA, good luck.

EDIT: oops I see your 970 fired up...with your old board?


----------



## da2434

Yes I tried all of those. I am concerned that mobo makes no beeps at all throughout all the different attempts to post. I just transfered my xfx 8200 with this PS and GPU on it from the HAF back to an ultra case. so the CH IV,970 and RAM are all new hardware. everything else was all ready in use.

There is one other amber/yellow led lit next to SB. does that make a diff?


----------



## slimbrady

I think that is just indicating that the SB voltage is at a medium level. Pretty sure mine came that way as well. When the next two come on for cpu and cpu/nb you'll post for sure so it is somewhat significant but not a very good way to diagnose anything. Seems like it must be the CPU or RAM(aside from being a bad board of course). 
Have you tried cleaning off the TIM on cpu completely and booting up with no heatsync on it? Just long enough to see whether you get speaker beep or not of course then flip the power off. I can remember one time having a problem with incompatible TIMs that had similar symptoms that you're having...Also, you might want to try unplugging all the wires except the speaker from the front panel connections on motherboard and starting the pc via the Start button on mobo...if the wires are wrong at all or polarity is messed up it can sometimes do this too...


----------



## mav2000

Hi guys, just got this board, and was wondering which is the best bios. Am trying the latest, but seems to kill CnQ. SO which one is good, for OC and CnQ. Thanks.


----------



## da2434

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
I think that is just indicating that the SB voltage is at a medium level. Pretty sure mine came that way as well. When the next two come on for cpu and cpu/nb you'll post for sure so it is somewhat significant but not a very good way to diagnose anything. Seems like it must be the CPU or RAM(aside from being a bad board of course).
Have you tried cleaning off the TIM on cpu completely and booting up with no heatsync on it? Just long enough to see whether you get speaker beep or not of course then flip the power off. I can remember one time having a problem with incompatible TIMs that had similar symptoms that you're having...Also, you might want to try unplugging all the wires except the speaker from the front panel connections on motherboard and starting the pc via the Start button on mobo...if the wires are wrong at all or polarity is messed up it can sometimes do this too...

_Thanks Slim I tried that last night then. A friend supplied me some an older pci-gpu and ram. We tried them all several different times in all the configs even the CPU by itself all unchanged. Red CPU led not a single beep even with the speaker out of my working box. Then He took my CPU home and tested it with sucsess. Now its back in the box and packed to ship.Gonna try it next weekend. D_


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Hi guys, just got this board, and was wondering which is the best bios. Am trying the latest, but seems to kill CnQ. SO which one is good, for OC and CnQ. Thanks.


Once you switch to the latest BIOS it is irreversible, so I have heard. I'm using 1005 and it works good.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da2434* 
_Thanks Slim I tried that last night then. A friend supplied me some an older pci-gpu and ram. We tried them all several different times in all the configs even the CPU by itself all unchanged. Red CPU led not a single beep even with the speaker out of my working box. Then He took my CPU home and tested it with sucsess. Now its back in the box and packed to ship.Gonna try it next weekend. D_

Have you tried taking the MB out of the case & trying it on a piece of cardboard? Just to take a case short out of the equation.


----------



## mav2000

Well I tried 1005, but that had cnq greyed out as well


----------



## fl0w3n

Got an issue with a C4F, when booting it gets stuck on the DRAM LED debug light, and doesn't even get to BIOS. It does this with any combination of ram/slots, and even with no ram at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*


Got an issue with a C4F, when booting it gets stuck on the DRAM LED debug light, and doesn't even get to BIOS. It does this with any combination of ram/slots, and even with no ram at all.

Any ideas?


Hit the MemOK! button.


----------



## slimbrady

yeah use either Go - Memok!- or -Clear c-mos -buttons. that should clear up any clocking issues. if it still persists look to cabling/connections and seating of ram/cpu/tim


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Hit the MemOK! button.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


yeah use either Go - Memok!- or -Clear c-mos -buttons. that should clear up any clocking issues. if it still persists look to cabling/connections and seating of ram/cpu/tim


Thanks, I actually am not in possession of the board any more, I traded it to another member. I am very worried because I sent it to him in working condition (I had just hit 4.6 on my 955 with it) but he was having the issues I described when he received it.

He is letting the cpu socket air out to assure no condensation was in there from me running the phase on it, and then tomorrow he will try the MemOK! button.

Thanks guys.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hey guys, I got the board from fl0w3n. I just stuck the chip back in and gave memOK a try. It flashed like in this video:

  
 



  



 
 It did not come up with a successful boot. It just kept cycling until it eventually gave up.


----------



## mav2000

Have u changed the jumpers for clear cmos...what I do when stuck like this is kill power to the board and then press clear cmos like 4-5 times and then boot up.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I hit the Clear CMOS button quite a few times with the battery out. Is there more I should do to clear it?


----------



## adamlau

Have you tried to clear RTC RAM completely by doing it the old fashioned way via jumper pins?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Have you tried to clear RTC RAM completely by doing it the old fashioned way via jumper pins?


I don't even know the old fashioned way!


----------



## adamlau

Just occurred to me that you may be missing the CLRTC jumper cap (should be right next to the onboard USB connectors). Verify that it has not been removed and is installed securely on pins 1-2 (default).


----------



## adamlau

The old fashioned way entails completely disconnecting AC power from the board before removing the jumper from pins 1-2 and placing the jumper on pins 2-3 for 5-10 seconds. Move the jumper back to pins 1-2, connect AC power and boot into the BIOS setup.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I don't even know the old fashioned way!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


The old fashioned way entails completely disconnecting AC power from the board before removing the jumper from pins 1-2 and placing the jumper on pins 2-3 for 5-10 seconds. Move the jumper back to pins 1-2, connect AC power and boot into the BIOS setup.


I believe the jumper is in the bottom right hand corner corner of the board, that is where they usually are.

I think this is it:










I can see CL... right under that jumper, but from that angle can't tell if it is the CLR_CMOS jumper.


----------



## ny_driver

I am pretty sure C&Q is greyed out because you have the overvoltage set to "offset" instead of "manual". It's not just gone from the BIOS. C&Q also will not work if you overclock the chip. Although it did work with 0905 BIOS overclocked to 4GHz, it won't work on the 1005 BIOS. I asked over at ASUS forum and they said it never worked when overclocking, but they are full of it

Too bad you can't go back.









EDIT: There is a button on the I/O part of the board to reset the cmos. Read the manual or open your eyes.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks for the help guys. I'm going to work on this a bit more and I'm checking around to see if anyone I know has a spare stick to let me use. It actually seems like this board just doesn't like my STT sticks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


EDIT: There is a button on the I/O part of the board to reset the cmos. Read the manual or open your eyes.










rtmft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I hit the Clear CMOS button quite a few times with the battery out. Is there more I should do to clear it?


----------



## mav2000

I am quite sure I am on manual and not offset...so I wonder why CnQ is greyed out....I love lower temps....baaaah


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

I'm actually on this board again for the first time in awhile. I always disable CnQ so to have it grayed out sounds like win to me! I'm only having problems with resetting the cmos and cores not showing up when I get into windows. I have to go into the bios and enable manual core control. =o\\


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I am quite sure I am on manual and not offset...so I wonder why CnQ is greyed out....I love lower temps....baaaah


Set it OFFSET not manual and will work.(Multi less than 19)


----------



## robert_dk3

blah, blah blahhhhhh
nvm... board is going fine


----------



## da2434

It workd...I bench tested the board and it POSTed with all 4 in succession. Seem that my atx power cable was not long enough and thanks to you guys and reading posts from the board, I modded the I/O plate by removing the thermal backing as not to put anymore pressure on the board OR short it out. The BEAST is now running!!!!!

Thanks much now its time to get started on the long process of loading.
D


----------



## robert_dk3

Hello again... i have set up everything and connected all four case fans to the mobo becuase i dont want ugly molex cables running everywhere... how the hell do i adjust the speed of the fans? there going crazy


----------



## RagingCain

I will be putting mine in today. Its arriving at my house in 5 minutes. I am so freaking stoked. This weekend just took a turn for the freaking awesome side!!!!!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robert_dk3* 
Hello again... i have set up everything and connected all four case fans to the mobo becuase i dont want ugly molex cables running everywhere... how the hell do i adjust the speed of the fans? there going crazy

Go into the bios and find the Hardware Monitor from there you can set the fan controls.


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Go into the bios and find the Hardware Monitor from there you can set the fan controls.

Thanks alot nagle


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
...but they are full of it

Too bad you can't go back.









EDIT: There is a button on the I/O part of the board to reset the cmos. Read the manual or open your eyes.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Set it OFFSET not manual and will work.(Multi less than 19)


Really...less than 19?? Very interesting. I am going to go try it now.







BBSoon.

EDIT: yup it works!!! Thanks a lot IOSEFINI...you're awesome!! +rep









Right now I'm @ 4GHz(222x18), 1005 BIOS and C&Q is working like a champ. My vcore is @ 1.032v with a 4x multi.

EDIT#2: 251x16 works too....sweet. 1667(7-7-7-24-27-1T) memory and 3000 NB and 2500 HT. Thanks again IOSEFINI!









I'm going to see if I can get it stable a little higher with "auto" vcore.

HAHA>>>1.032v/1GHz


----------



## robert_dk3

Hey guys im having alot of trouble getting my ram set up, i cant seem to get it stable at 1600... atm i have everything on stock what things in bios do i have to change to get stable 1600?


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Hey guys im having alot of trouble getting my ram set up, i cant seem to get it stable at 1600... atm i have everything on stock what things in bios do i have to change to get stable 1600?


try adding more voltage on the cpu-nb. max for 24/7 is 1.4volts.


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


try adding more voltage on the cpu-nb. max for 24/7 is 1.4volts.


Hey, thanks alot that really helped i have my ram running at 1640mhz now but just to make sure...i attached a few screen shots, does this look okay to you? Sorry if i am annoying i have never really played with ram before.

Bios info:
CPU Ratio: 160
CPU Bus Freq: 205
DRAM Freq: 1640mhz
Extreme OV: Enabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode: Offset
CPU & NB Offset Volt: 1.34
DRAM Volt: 1.70

Everything else: Auto


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


try adding more voltage on the cpu-nb. max for 24/7 is 1.4volts.


ASUS says 1.5v+ is fine for 24/7 use. I have been using "auto" 1.51v/3000+MHz 
forever.









EDIT: 1.44v is way more than necessary for 3.2GHz.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Really...less than 19?? Very interesting. I am going to go try it now.







BBSoon.

EDIT: yup it works!!! Thanks a lot IOSEFINI...you're awesome!! +rep









Right now I'm @ 4GHz(222x18), 1005 BIOS and C&Q is working like a champ. My vcore is @ 1.032v with a 4x multi.

EDIT#2: 251x16 works too....sweet. 1667(7-7-7-24-27-1T) memory and 3000 NB and 2500 HT. Thanks again IOSEFINI!









I'm going to see if I can get it stable a little higher with "auto" vcore.

HAHA>>>1.032v/1GHz


I'm running 4.4GHz(238x18.5) with CnQ enabled








Looks like somebody is really happy


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I'm running 4.4GHz(238x18.5) with CnQ enabled








Looks like somebody is really happy










How much vcore? With "auto" vcore right? Otherwise what is the point. That's excellent if so.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


How much vcore? With "auto" vcore right? Otherwise what is the point. That's excellent if so.










I dont use AUTO for Vcore, CPU/NB volt(always higher than needed) and Memory volt

Check the pic. for clocks, voltages, ...


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


ASUS says 1.5v+ is fine for 24/7 use. I have been using "auto" 1.51v/3000+MHz forever.










[Auto] takes me to 1.55v @ CPU-NB 3000 MHz though 1.45v is all I need







.


----------



## ny_driver

OK...I'm going to once again try to turn down the cpu/nb voltage to 1.45v or less, but I bet you it won't be stable. I'll be back soon.









UPDATE: It's stable @ 3GHz with 1.4v now.......sweet!


----------



## RagingCain

Whats up guys, having a little problem with my temps.

Going from the 790FXTA-UD5 gigabyte board, and it seems the same voltages are +10c.

I re-seated twice, everything I am using is in my sig.

I could use some advice. I was trying to hit 4.0GHz, but it reached 62c in under 2 minutes. I stopped the Prime95.

I was trying other ways to improve performance in stead of a flat 4.0 GHz clock so this is what I am currently running, but I am not really impressed with temps. These seem really high temps regardless. Also, this board only works with ASUS Monitoring software? No other program gives reliable data?

1090T @ 3.625 GHz @ 1.283v @ 250 FSB @ 14.5x Multi
CPU NB @ 3.00 GHz @ 1.277v @ 250 FSB @ 12.0x Multi
HT @ 2.50 GHz (100 MHz Underclock) @ Auto Voltage @ 250 FSB @ 10.0x Multi

8GB G.Skill Flare 7-9-7-24-1 @ 2000 MHz @ 1.687 Volts @ 250 FSB @ 8.00x Multi

Ambient is 24.5c, with awesome airflow in my 800D case.

59c full load @ 5 minutes, 42c idle. I am unable to enable (from disabled) CnQ or C1E in Bios, so I am assuming thats the reason for the idle temps being so high, but still, the same load temps are reachable as the one with 4.0 GHz, just a little slower.

On stock settings with everything auto its the same temperatures. This board is very... difficult, but that could be a good thing as my hand is being less held.

I just want to know if my temps are nuts or not.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Whats up guys, having a little problem with my temps.

Going from the 790FXTA-UD5 gigabyte board, and it seems the same voltages are +10c.

I re-seated twice, everything I am using is in my sig.

I could use some advice. I was trying to hit 4.0GHz, but it reached 62c in under 2 minutes. I stopped the Prime95.

I was trying other ways to improve performance in stead of a flat 4.0 GHz clock so this is what I am currently running, but I am not really impressed with temps. These seem really high temps regardless. Also, this board only works with ASUS Monitoring software? No other program gives reliable data?

1090T @ 3.625 GHz @ 1.283v @ 250 FSB @ 14.5x Multi
CPU NB @ 3.00 GHz @ 1.277v @ 250 FSB @ 12.0x Multi
HT @ 2.50 GHz (100 MHz Underclock) @ Auto Voltage @ 250 FSB @ 10.0x Multi

8GB G.Skill Flare 7-9-7-24-1 @ 2000 MHz @ 1.687 Volts @ 250 FSB @ 8.00x Multi

Ambient is 24.5c, with awesome airflow in my 800D case.

59c full load @ 5 minutes, 42c idle. I am unable to enable (from disabled) CnQ or C1E in Bios, so I am assuming thats the reason for the idle temps being so high, but still, the same load temps are reachable as the one with 4.0 GHz, just a little slower.

On stock settings with everything auto its the same temperatures. This board is very... difficult, but that could be a good thing as my hand is being less held.

I just want to know if my temps are nuts or not.


Yes, your temps are high
You have to set "CPU & CPU/NB Mode - OFFSET (not MANUAL)" and you will be able to Enable or Disable CnQ and C1E
DISABLE LLC (AUTO or ENABLE are the same) and your temps should drop, but your clocks might not be stable
I dont know how good is that Mascool fan, but I suggest something with high CFM and static pressure(San Ace or Panaflo)


----------



## ny_driver

IOSEFINI...do you know how to use the "OFFSET" to reduce the "auto" 1.5v-cpu/nb to 1.4v?


----------



## RagingCain

Its the CoolerMaster V6 GT with MassCool's Shin Etsu paste heh.

Confusing I know.

The V6 GT @ 2300 RPM 100% = Noctua NH-D14 w/ Yate Loons.

The fans are custom built by CoolerMaster for this heat sink, and are better than the equivalent Yate Loons (benchmark/review) temps got worse with the fan upgrades.

I am speculating DBM is approimxately 23~25 db with a rated 90cfm on each fan, its in push/pull.

I applied the Shin Etsu in the thin X, 1/2" x 1/2" lines. Carefully applied correct pressure but I can't get my heatsink any physically tighter (safely).

The base of the heatsink comes polished/lapped.

This is also the same cooler I was using before with much better temps.
Its actually a highly rated cooler.

What does the Load Line Calibration affect when it is disabled???


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
IOSEFINI...do you know how to use the "OFFSET" to reduce the "auto" 1.5v-cpu/nb to 1.4v?

What is your stock CPU/NB voltage?
NVM
If your stock CPU/NB Voltage is ,lets say, 1.20V, you have to set offset to + 0.2000( if is 1.175 offset will be + 0.2250)


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Its the CoolerMaster V6 GT with MassCool's Shin Etsu paste heh.

Confusing I know.

The V6 GT @ 2300 RPM 100% = Noctua NH-D14 w/ Yate Loons.

The fans are custom built by CoolerMaster for this heat sink, and are better than the equivalent Yate Loons (benchmark/review) temps got worse with the fan upgrades.

I am speculating DBM is approimxately 23~25 db with a rated 90cfm on each fan, its in push/pull.

I applied the Shin Etsu in the thin X, 1/2" x 1/2" lines. Carefully applied correct pressure but I can't get my heatsink any physically tighter (safely).

The base of the heatsink comes polished/lapped.

This is also the same cooler I was using before with much better temps.
Its actually a highly rated cooler.

What is the Load Line Calibration effect when it is disabled???

Will drop your Vcore at full load.

Yeah , i just checked a review, seems a good cooler, something might be wrong there 59C with 1.28v is high


----------



## da2434

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da2434* 
It workd...I bench tested the board and it POSTed with all 4 in succession. Seem that my atx power cable was not long enough and thanks to you guys and reading posts from the board, I modded the I/O plate by removing the thermal backing as not to put anymore pressure on the board OR short it out. The BEAST is now running!!!!!

Thanks much now its time to get started on the long process of loading.
D

K all is good. now its time to O/C. Where do I start?


----------



## RagingCain

Thanks for the LLC info, using an ALTERNATIVE program to Asus's sensor monitor, I am at 49c at full load on CPU (no not the core temps, they are all 0) where ASUS is at 55~56c.

The thing is, is that I am really pushing the IMC/Northbridge hard and HT Link speed is at 2.508 GHz. Perhaps I am expecting too much from air cooling.

3.625 GHz @ 1.260v (+0.0125 Offset)
FSB 250 MHz @ 14.5 Multiplier
HT Link 2.508 GHz @ Stock
NB 3.010 GHz @ 1.250v (+0.175 Offset)

8 GB (4 x 2GB) G.Skill Flare 7-9-7-24-1 @ 2000 MHz @ 1.655 volts

And OpenHWMon has me at Max 52c on Small FFTs @ 20 minutes, ASUS has me at 58c, with my CPU fans at 80%.

I am really thinking of switching over to my lapped H50, just to see what the temperatures are.

YAY Post 100!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Thanks for the LLC info, using an ALTERNATIVE program to Asus's sensor monitor, I am at 49c at full load on CPU (no not the core temps, they are all 0) where ASUS is at 55~56c.

The thing is, is that I am really pushing the IMC/Northbridge hard and HT Link speed is at 2.508 GHz. Perhaps I am expecting too much from air cooling.

3.625 GHz @ 1.260v (+0.0125 Offset)
FSB 250 MHz @ 14.5 Multiplier
HT Link 2.508 GHz @ Stock
NB 3.010 GHz @ 1.250v (+0.175 Offset)

8 GB (4 x 2GB) G.Skill Flare 7-9-7-24-1 @ 2000 MHz @ 1.655 volts

And OpenHWMon has me at Max 52c on Small FFTs @ 20 minutes, ASUS has me at 58c, with my CPU fans at 80%.

I am really thinking of switching over to my lapped H50, just to see what the temperatures are.

YAY Post 100!

Lower your HT Link to 2000
You can use ASUS TURBO V EVO software to change settings(FSB, Voltages) in Windows(no need to restart). Also, will show you the exact voltages that are set in BIOS(Like your voltages are set to manual not offset)
I use 249 for FSB because my mobo add 0.8-1.0 to it


----------



## RagingCain

Wow, I did lower the HT to 2000 before I read your post.

11c cooler, 49c ASUS full load Small FFTs, 47c on Blend. Finally get to test my hardware for errors. Thanks so much.

I thought HT @ 2600 was stock on 1090T?

Performance wise, all of my benchmarks are virtually the same. Memory latency is surprisingly 5 ns better on Everest (ran it 7 times.)

I have 33.4~34.5 ns memory now. Just saying that makes me... well you can imagine.

Edit:
I don't normally like software OC, do the changes you make it TurboEV stick in BIOS? Or do you just use the software to find the sweet spot, reb00t, then put them in the bios yourself?


----------



## Fengatsu

Hi guys, im new in the forum at posting, but ive always read here to learn more about oc, etc, and now i have a question.

Im getting this board the next week, i hope ill be the lucky ones who dont have to do the NB Heatsink Fix, but anyways, i want to ask if i update the bios of the Crosshair i have to update it from first to the newers in steps.
Im asking because the manual on my old Gygabite board said that i should not update to the last bios, its should be in steps...

Thats apply to this board? also i check in Asus webpage that the last bios is the Crosshair IV Formula 1102 BIOS (date 2010/09/10 )

Thats bios its stable? i just want to know because i dont wanna get stability problems while i ocing my 1055t.

Thanks for any help, and regards from Argentina









pd: my GA870A-UD3 died in unknow reasons







i know that this pics have not good quality but i was with a crappy cel in that moment when i was packing the board to see if i can get a rma, i just put the pics for you to see







http://img836.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00014ic.jpg Oh and sry for my bad english


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Wow, I did lower the HT to 2000 before I read your post.

11c cooler, 49c ASUS full load Small FFTs, 47c on Blend. Finally get to test my hardware for errors. Thanks so much.

I thought HT @ 2600 was stock on 1090T?

Performance wise, all of my benchmarks are virtually the same. Memory latency is surprisingly 5 ns better on Everest (ran it 7 times.)

I have 33.4~34.5 ns memory now. Just saying that makes me... well you can imagine.

Edit:
I don't normally like software OC, do the changes you make it TurboEV stick in BIOS? Or do you just use the software to find the sweet spot, reb00t, then put them in the bios yourself?

ASUS TURBO works OK. I use it to make small adjustments, hit "save to BIOS" and thats it. I really like it.
OK, now, since your temps dropped go for 4 GHz
You can ENABLE(or AUTO) LLC but remember that will add up to 0.05V to your Vcore(set lower Vcore in BIOS...1.35V will be 1.38-1.39V for 4GHz, that is in my case)
GOOD LUCK


----------



## RagingCain

Working real hard get my comp stable. Its a challenge to say the least. I am being impatient though. I went straight to Northbridge, then Memory, then CPU, before getting each one independently stable. The memory is passing memtest86+ with correct timings voltages but at stock speeds.

I re-enabled LLC due to the massive vdroop I was seeing 0.08v drops on Vcore and I saw that it does add a bit of headroom on voltage.

Damn it, keeps hard freezing on settings that were stable earlier. Starting over this time correctly.

Starting with CPU get that stable on Small FFTs and, then run memtest86 all night with that speed setting, then NB tomorrow with Blend tests.

P.S. I am only seeing Save to Profile, no Save to Bios.

P.S.S. Am I the only new AMD user that is unable to get 4.0 GHz now on two different CPUs and two different motherboards? I think I am seeing the common factor...


----------



## ny_driver

With this BIOS and this chip, LLC seems to do nothing, but I use it anyways.

I got 4.2GHz/1.476v IBT(max stress) stable......300 x 14/1604DDR3/3GHzNB/2.4GHzHT with C&Q working perfectly....running @ 1.2GHz/1.05v currently.

Thanks again IOSEFINI!!!


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Working real hard get my comp stable. Its a challenge to say the least. I am being impatient though. I went straight to Northbridge, then Memory, then CPU, before getting each one independently stable. The memory is passing memtest86+ with correct timings voltages but at stock speeds.


I can tell you what worked for me. CPU & CPU/NB voltages identical or close to it. DDR voltage around 2.0v on 2x2 GB's @ 2000. Until I had each setting like that it wouldn't stabilize. YMMV. Make sure your cooling is up to snuff.


----------



## RagingCain

I have 0% stability with Blend tests with Northbridge Freq over 2400 MHz. Don't think the DDR voltage increase is necessary. I have memtest86+ passing at these settings but not Blend. It seems to be that perhaps its the IMC... NB frequency too high, with too high DDR3 speed/timings, and Air Cooling.

After reseating the CoolerMaster twice and reapplying Shin Etsu twice.... I am just retrying the ghetto H50 project tonight for better temps.

Everything is up and running again... I am exhausted. I applied just a dab of Shin Etsu in the center instead of an X. I didn't feel like opening up my second tube of it yet.

Also had room for all four memory heatsinks and the supplied G.Skill Ram Fans, which I re-installed.

H50:
Pump Speed: 100%
Push/Pull (Rear Exhaust): 100%
3x 120mm Intake fans on the roof, closest one is approximately 4" north of makeshift wind tunnel entrance.

<- (90cfm Fan) <- |Shroud| <- [Radiator] <- |Shroud| <- (70cfm Fan)

Not probably necessary but I used weak adhesive, non-conductive parcel tape, to help maintain a steady flow of air, to prevent leaks between fan to shroud, or shroud to fan.

Boot Up Settings:
CPU: 3.763 GHz @ 1.300v
NB: 2.75 GHz @ 1.283~1.290v
DDR3: 2000 MHz (7-9-7-24-1) @ 1.635v

Everything else is AUTO/Stock.

Temperature: Small FFTs Load Max is 54c @ 30 minutes: 0 Errors
Ambient: 24c
Motherboard: 31c

Will take more advice.

These are the settings (not the readout from LLC) I have tried.

Beginning Blends:
CPU @ 1.30v, NB @
1.286275v = Fail (Within 10 seconds)
1.300v = Fail (Within 10 seconds)
1.306v = Fail (Failed after 1 minute) 52c Temp
1.3125 = Fail (Failed after 1 minute) 50c Temp

CPU @ 1.30625v, NB @
1.31875v = Fail (Within 10 seconds)
1.325v = Fail (Within 30 seconds)

CPU @ 1.30625v, DRAM Voltage @ 1.65, NB @
1.325v = Failed (Within 3 seconds)
1.334375v = Failed (7 minute failure) @ 55c
1.340625v = Failed (2 minute failure) @ 52c

CPU @ 1.3125v, DRAM @ 1.65, NB @
1.346875v = Failed (10 minute failure) @ 55c
1.3625v = Failed (1 minute failure) @ 52c

Taking a break. This feels wrong and CPU NB is way too high.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Hey, thanks alot that really helped i have my ram running at 1640mhz now but just to make sure...i attached a few screen shots, does this look okay to you? Sorry if i am annoying i have never really played with ram before.

Bios info:
CPU Ratio: 160
CPU Bus Freq: 205
DRAM Freq: 1640mhz
Extreme OV: Enabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode: Offset
CPU & NB Offset Volt: 1.34
DRAM Volt: 1.70

Everything else: Auto


can you bring your northbridge higher? where is your temps at?


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


can you bring your northbridge higher? where is your temps at?


Hey, my idle temps for NB are around 45 and about 56 on full load, have not seen it go over 60

is it safe to use how it currenty is?

Also i dont really want to OC much since im using a stock cooler atm... the cooler i got would not fit


----------



## adamlau

Anyone know if the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 - Acetal + Nickel block fits the Extreme?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I have 0% stability with Blend tests with Northbridge Freq over 2400 MHz. Don't think the DDR voltage increase is necessary. I have memtest86+ passing at these settings but not Blend. It seems to be that perhaps its the IMC... NB frequency too high, with too high DDR3 speed/timings, and Air Cooling.

After reseating the CoolerMaster twice and reapplying Shin Etsu twice.... I am just retrying the ghetto H50 project tonight for better temps.

Everything is up and running again... I am exhausted. I applied just a dab of Shin Etsu in the center instead of an X. I didn't feel like opening up my second tube of it yet.

Also had room for all four memory heatsinks and the supplied G.Skill Ram Fans, which I re-installed.

H50:
Pump Speed: 100%
Push/Pull (Rear Exhaust): 100%
3x 120mm Intake fans on the roof, closest one is approximately 4" north of makeshift wind tunnel entrance.

<- (90cfm Fan) <- |Shroud| <- [Radiator] <- |Shroud| <- (70cfm Fan)

Not probably necessary but I used weak adhesive, non-conductive parcel tape, to help maintain a steady flow of air, to prevent leaks between fan to shroud, or shroud to fan.

Boot Up Settings:
CPU: 3.763 GHz @ 1.300v
NB: 2.75 GHz @ 1.283~1.290v
DDR3: 2000 MHz (7-9-7-24-1) @ 1.635v

Everything else is AUTO/Stock.

Temperature: Small FFTs Load Max is 54c @ 30 minutes: 0 Errors
Ambient: 24c
Motherboard: 31c

Will take more advice.

These are the settings (not the readout from LLC) I have tried.

Beginning Blends:
CPU @ 1.30v, NB @
1.286275v = Fail (Within 10 seconds)
1.300v = Fail (Within 10 seconds)
1.306v = Fail (Failed after 1 minute) 52c Temp
1.3125 = Fail (Failed after 1 minute) 50c Temp

CPU @ 1.30625v, NB @
1.31875v = Fail (Within 10 seconds)
1.325v = Fail (Within 30 seconds)

CPU @ 1.30625v, DRAM Voltage @ 1.65, NB @
1.325v = Failed (Within 3 seconds)
1.334375v = Failed (7 minute failure) @ 55c
1.340625v = Failed (2 minute failure) @ 52c

CPU @ 1.3125v, DRAM @ 1.65, NB @
1.346875v = Failed (10 minute failure) @ 55c
1.3625v = Failed (1 minute failure) @ 52c

Taking a break. This feels wrong and CPU NB is way too high.


Try only overclocking 1 thing at a time.

For example....
-set everything to stock and then see how high the cpu will go and how much vcore is required for that frequency on your computer. 
-Then once you figure that out set everything to stock and see how high you can turn the NB frequency and how much cpu/nb voltage is required for that frequency, with everything else still set to stock
-then do the same thing with the HT frequency if you want to OC that as well........and so on and so forth with the memory.









Good Luck.

EDIT: dude if you've got fans in the roof of your case....they should definitely be exhaust (heat rises)....extra intakes should be near the bottom.


----------



## RagingCain

I did, that was the results of trying to get Blend to pass after everything else was passing.

Quote:



dude if you've got fans in the roof of your case....they should definitely be exhaust (heat rises)....extra intakes should be near the bottom.


You don't have to do this, but you should look up the 800D. Although beautiful case, it has two problems, lack of air intakes (1 fan air intake), and too much emphasis on water cooling (which sucks if you aren't WC yet.) My initial setup was to use them all as exhausts, but I wasn't pumping in enough cold air to even keep it cool with 2x 5870s and an OC 1090T. There is only one spot for a floor intake, and its used for intake.

Idle temps are fairly close to 30c, and my GPUs don't get much higher than 80c now at full load (95c before). With all that ambient heat not transfered out of the case, it was just stagnating in the GPU corner. So now I have the lower air intake of approximately 90cfm, 3 roof intakes all 90cfm, and the H50 Exhaust setup which consists of the push/pull with a 70cfm in, and 90cfm out. Might switch a roof fan for the push fan. Get it 90/90 push/pull, but its working good for now.


----------



## IOSEFINI

RagingCain, what CPU clock are you trying to hit? 4GHz?


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I have 0% stability with Blend tests with Northbridge Freq over 2400 MHz. Don't think the DDR voltage increase is necessary.


The first thing I see is that your NB frequency is too low. NB Freq = DDR speed/2 x3 (DDR2000/2 x3 = 3000). The second thing is that G.Skill seems to love voltage well over rated to become stable. I could not get 2x2 rated @ DDR2200 @1.65v stable @ DDR2000 with less then 2.0v. If I eventually use the other 2 slots I'll have to increases the voltage again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Boot Up Settings:
CPU: 3.763 GHz @ 1.300v
NB: 2.75 GHz @ 1.283~1.290v
DDR3: 2000 MHz (7-9-7-24-1) @ 1.635v


Your CPU & CPU/NB voltages are too low to achieve what you want. Keep an eye on CPU & chipset temperatures. If they are too high either live with a lower overclock or improve cooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


EDIT: dude if you've got fans in the roof of your case....they should definitely be exhaust (heat rises)....extra intakes should be near the bottom.


Case cooling fan 101.  Agreed.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Anyone know if the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 - Acetal + Nickel block fits the Extreme?


Email EK. They answer pretty quickly.


----------



## RagingCain

Its really just the safe continuous 55~56c temperature I am aiming for.

I would like 10THz on my CPU... just kidding. The highest speeds I can get, while keeping @ around 55c. Thats it, I get a huge gain from NB OC, not much gain from my CPU at 4.0 GHz. 4.0GHz would be just to say I did it.

The performance gains are phenomenal with a high NB for me with this memory and CrossfireX. Directly translates to a reduction in bottle-necking of my cards. I do quite a bit of gaming and folding.

Since my FSB is kind of stuck at 249/250 for the memory speed, its a bit hard for wiggle room unless I overclock the RAM itself, which hasn't been very successful for me in the past. Thats also the reason I invested in the Flares, so I wouldn't really have to/need to.

Edit:
Thank you for the comments on air flow & heat rising, but they are not necessary, thank you. Yes I am agitated because of this instability. If you read my post earlier, I explain why they are intakes.

SpaceCowboy, those were the voltages/speeds I was able to achieve with 60c on my GA-790FXTA-UD5, I purposely bought this board with the intention of eventually water cooling, and trying my hand at LiqNitro. I worked in a solid state physics lab under instruction for about a year at my University while I was still working on my Physics major. I always wanted to study the effects of the Verwey Transition temperatures on production CPUs and ascertain if non-Ferrous based metallic objects could suffer the same effects.

In other words, would cooling a CPU too far hinder performance, and where is the sweet spot. I have also thought about creating a custom cooling system primarily based of a water cooling setup. For now I am on air.

I do understand that not every motherboard is the same, some motherboards will require more voltages, and others would require less.

For a 3.7~3.8 GHz overclock, I am 100% stable with Small FFTs, even when I raised NB to 2750. I am still stable within 55c cooler, 5c cooler than my old board, with the same voltages. However, I am unable to pass any blend tests, despite being able to on my other board. Here in lies the problem, voltage raising is having no effect on my stability. Yet I can pass memtest86+, I ran it again last night, got 4 passes, and then two more again after tweaking the memory a little bit, under the same voltages, same speeds, same temps. Still not able to pass Blend.


----------



## RagingCain

Well holy hell. HT is mysteriously got set back to AUTO. Seriously, pissed at myself.

Looks like I have been wasting your guys' time.

HT Auto = NB Speed. ******ed but helpful. Would explain why Blend is failing, HT overclocked by 750 MHz with no voltage bump could do that.

Since I my CPU does 3.70 GHz on stock voltages (no offsets), I have it scaled back to 3625 MHz, and testing out 2500 MHz NB.

When I finish my 24/7 overclock, I will post all my settings and everything I tried to get it to pass, it would definitely help out anybody else going through this for sure.

IF I want the HT a little higher, what kind of voltages should I start at around 2400~2500?

I have never oced HT due to my old board failing at anything over 2000.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert_dk3*


Hey, my idle temps for NB are around 45 and about 56 on full load, have not seen it go over 60

is it safe to use how it currenty is?

Also i dont really want to OC much since im using a stock cooler atm... the cooler i got would not fit










yeah that temp is fine. asus said thier max nb temp is 75 to 80c. i add a spot fan on the heatsink and reset the tim. my nb temp on full load will only see 42c. =)


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well holy hell. HT is mysteriously got set back to AUTO. Seriously, pissed at myself.

Looks like I have been wasting your guys' time.

HT Auto = NB Speed. ******ed but helpful. Would explain why Blend is failing, HT overclocked by 750 MHz with no voltage bump could do that.

Since I my CPU does 3.70 GHz on stock voltages (no offsets), I have it scaled back to 3625 MHz, and testing out 2500 MHz NB.

When I finish my 24/7 overclock, I will post all my settings and everything I tried to get it to pass, it would definitely help out anybody else going through this for sure.

IF I want the HT a little higher, what kind of voltages should I start at around 2400~2500?

I have never oced HT due to my old board failing at anything over 2000.


You dont need higher HT Link, keep it @ 2000
If you run your memory @ 2000, your CPU/NB freq must be, at least, 3000
Try and bump your Memory volt @ 1.725V, that is what I need for 2000 7-9-7-24 1T( G.SKILL PI Series, not Flare)
I post a pic with my 4GHz clock, you can try those settings


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
You dont need higher HT Link, keep it @ 2000
If you run your memory @ 2000, your CPU/NB freq must be, at least, 3000
Try and bump your Memory volt @ 1.725V, that is what I need for 2000 7-9-7-24 1T( G.SKILL PI Series, not Flare)
I post a pic with my 4GHz clock, you can try those settings

I take back any gripe or stress I felt on this board so far. DAMN YOU HT, DAMN YOU!









This with just voltages I practically picked at a starting point, but on the high side with the intention of working my way down. I started off at 59c full load after 5 minutes with the vcore at 1.33, nb at 1.30. Don't think I will be hitting 4 GHz, but I couldn't be happier hitting what I am hitting now at my temps.

This board is indeed awesome sauce in the shape of silicon and circuitry.

Blend passing after an hour. Going to keep dropping voltages, and retest, then work my way from there when it starts failing. Find my low point, then I would have great starting point with that mild OC to begin with.

Temp: 49c Load
CPU: 3.625 GHz , NB 2500 MHz, HT 2000 MHz.

By recording all my attempts, I can then predict what temperatures I will see at what voltages, thus knowing whether I should push the clocks any harder, or drop the voltages and remain where I am at. But more than that, it will make a nice reference chart for anybody else, and I really love spreadsheets.

P.S. IOSEFINI, where did you get that version of TurboV EVO? I am assuming the one I have is really new and does not let me save settings to Bios.


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Email EK. They answer pretty quickly.

Three days ago. No reply as of yet, thought one of you guys might know...


----------



## IOSEFINI

RagingCain, your CH IV Extreme has no TurboV EVO on ASUS support page
Try download it from CH IV Formula support page (I dont know if it works)


----------



## RagingCain

Good thinking. It looks to work correctly, and saving to the bios will definitely save my butt some time.

I am correct in assuming 3.673 GHz 1090T at 1.237v (After LLC) is pretty good right? I would try lower, but I will have to do it through BIOS, and not sure if its worth it since I won't be able to adjust lower anymore, I would have to keep adjusting in the BIOS. If I was staying here at 3.6GHz, that would be worth it, but as I am just stability testing before I really OC, its kind of a moot point.

Stock for me is 1.248 volts.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Good thinking. It looks to work correctly, and saving to the bios will definitely save my butt some time.

Just great!
I just hate to restart my comp. everytime I have to change something in BIOS
Tip for you : Dont change the multi using Turbo V. Do that in your BIOS.


----------



## Enfluenza

hey can some1 help me reach 4Ghz? it seem like i cant do it, even with 1.5 volts!
also, my NB, MOSFET, and SB heatsinks feel quite warm to the touch! especially not that my WC unit doesnt cool the NB like air coolers do.

at 3.85Ghz, i idle at 35 and load at 48ÂºC with 1.46 volts.
i could probably make it colder if i reverse the fans. since my case only allows my fans at the top (under the top cover), i cant do the exhaust method cuz it doesnt fit. i need it to push air on to the rad because its pulling.
push>pull right?

heres a CPUz pic. how does this look to you guys? what improvement should i make?
and how can i hit 4Ghz?


----------



## ny_driver

Try 286 x 14 or 308 x 13 and try more vcore if necessary, you might need ~1.5v......and adjust the memory, NB, and HT accordingly so they are close to or below stock. That's how I do it...then turn everything else up.







Who cares if it gets hot when testing unless all you plan to do is run prime or fold I guess.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Try 286 x 14 or 308 x 13 and try more vcore if necessary, you might need ~1.5v......and adjust the memory, NB, and HT accordingly so they are close to or below stock. That's how I do it...then turn everything else up.







Who cares if it gets hot when testing unless all you plan to do is run prime or fold I guess.

ok.
but do i need to up the volts on the NB? by how much?
do your LED say low, high, or crazy?
the leds would give me a general idea.
whats the max volts i can safely put on a X3 or NB?
60C is the max for phenoms right?

btw in gaming (2hrs of MW2) my CPU max temp was only 42 and it idled at 38, so that seems good


----------



## ny_driver

Just set the voltages to "auto" for starters, except for probably the vcore, and see if it will work. Those temperatures are very good.







Don't worry about the LEDs.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Just set the voltages to "auto" for starters, except for probably the vcore, and see if it will work. Those temperatures are very good.







Don't worry about the LEDs.


ok cool (no pun intended)!
when i reboot i'll do that.
but i do think i might need a fan or something for the NB/SB/MOSFET.
fells kinda warm, in the BIOS it sayed 58C for the NB! thats normal right?

i dont want my *very* expensive mobo to asplode! it took me FOREVER to save up for this!


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


ok.
but do i need to up the volts on the NB? by how much?
do your LED say low, high, or crazy?
the leds would give me a general idea.
whats the max volts i can safely put on a X3 or NB?
60C is the max for phenoms right?

btw in gaming (2hrs of MW2) my CPU max temp was only 42 and it idled at 38, so that seems good










the max safe temp is 62c, and the max safe vcore is 1.55v. people on water have safely used ~1.6v for extended periods without issue.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


ok cool (no pun intended)!
when i reboot i'll do that.
but i do think i might need a fan or something for the NB/SB/MOSFET.
fells kinda warm, in the BIOS it sayed 58C for the NB! thats normal right?

i dont want my *very* expensive mobo to asplode! it took me FOREVER to save up for this!


That's a bit warm, but I've heard of worse on the NB.....It needs a fan for sure.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


hey can some1 help me reach 4Ghz? it seem like i cant do it, even with 1.5 volts!
also, my NB, MOSFET, and SB heatsinks feel quite warm to the touch! especially not that my WC unit doesnt cool the NB like air coolers do.


Try 1.5v on the CPU, enable LLC, "auto" on the CPU/NB, then it will probably require you to play with DDR voltage. Where is that set to tight now? Forget about what it's rated at, it may need more. See if you can mount & plug an axillary fan in & point it at the chip set cooler.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Just set the voltages to "auto" for starters, except for probably the vcore, and see if it will work. Those temperatures are very good.







Don't worry about the LEDs.


"Auto" was the only way I could get the CPU/NB correct. Temperatures are fine with the EK chip set water block, so voltage is really only a mental barrier.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*


Try 1.5v on the CPU, enable LLC, "auto" on the CPU/NB, then it will probably require you to play with DDR voltage. Where is that set to tight now? Forget about what it's rated at, it may need more. See if you can mount & plug an axillary fan in & point it at the chip set cooler.

"Auto" was the only way I could get the CPU/NB correct. Temperatures are fine with the EK chip set water block, so voltage is really only a mental barrier.


AUTO sets your CPU/NB Volt higher than needed. My mobo sets it @ 1.5V and I need 1.325V for CPU/NB @ 3000, (RAM @ 2000 7-9-7-24)


----------



## RagingCain

I must just must be really unlucky at setting those heatsinks. I ran my tests all night on some good settings.

Ambient: 23~25c
Fans @ 100%

100% Load, 10 Hours
48c Open HW, 54c TurboV
Small FFTs

3.625 GHz, 1.233v (actual vcore)
2.759 GHz NB, 1.1365v

People are hitting my temps with a H50 @ 4.20/3.0 NB.

I can go higher on the CPU speed, but to get stable at 3.75ish, requires around 1.294v, taking me back at 54c/59c, which is not worth it in my opinion.

The H50 is push/pull with double shrouds, giving me no better temperatures than that damn CoolerMaster V6 GT.

What am I missing? Four reseats in varying amounts of paste, three thermal pastes, two motherboards, two completely different cases, two different CPUs and now two different CPU coolers. The only thing the same is me, so it must be me. Suggestions?

I have a fear if I say screw it, give me some water cooling suggestions, I end up with a high water cooling temp. I want to make sure I am not physically doing something wrong with the standard heatsinks first.

Some will say that temp is safe, but something definitely is wrong if I am under volting the CPU (based on the overclock) to maintain under 55c loads.

Trying some awesome fans tomorrow, but while I have it apart, any suggestions? Its already lapped. Contemplating if a radiator needs a shroud on the exhaust side, it seems redundant... shrouds are good for directing air flow, but why would anyone need to direct exhaust.

My ghetto mod may get a Rev2... I need some electrical tape, and some screws.


----------



## Tweeky

Ragingcain

If you are willing:
Set to defaults with the button on back
load PC probe 2
Run prime for 30 minutes and list the temps.
let's check to see if the cooler are making good contact

also see post 4537 and 4577-8

http://www.overclock.net/10874178-post4537.html

http://www.overclock.net/10886380-post4577.html

http://www.overclock.net/10886388-post4578.html


----------



## RagingCain

Thx Tweeky for finding me some posts, I started around page... 50 and was reading up see what everyone has been trying.

I am recording all of my temps and trials.

I had intended on doing stock temps after finding stable overclocks







, but I think you are right I should do them now, see whats going on.

I will post those results tonight.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
AUTO sets your CPU/NB Volt higher than needed. My mobo sets it @ 1.5V and I need 1.325V for CPU/NB @ 3000, (RAM @ 2000 7-9-7-24)

Blue screens for me somewhere in the 1.4v's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
The H50 is push/pull with double shrouds, giving me no better temperatures than that damn CoolerMaster V6 GT.

Is the pump moving coolant?


----------



## RagingCain

Lol it has too, no way I would get an idle temp (without C1E/CNQ) of 30c if it wasn't.

Plus the V6 GT is comparable to a Noctua NH-D14 with full speed on fans.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Try 1.5v on the CPU, enable LLC, "auto" on the CPU/NB, then it will probably require you to play with DDR voltage. Where is that set to tight now? Forget about what it's rated at, it may need more. See if you can mount & plug an axillary fan in & point it at the chip set cooler.

"Auto" was the only way I could get the CPU/NB correct. Temperatures are fine with the EK chip set water block, so voltage is really only a mental barrier.

everything is on auto exept NB, and CPU, so idk what the volts are on the NB.
so i'll put the NB on auto and see what i can do. but with my nuclear hot NB idk is its wise...
also i just touched the mofset heatsink and i nearly burned off my finger! is it supposed to be so hot?
oh btw, heres what HWmon says. the 128ÂºC there cares me! what is that? its constantly 128ÂºC too... is it an error?

Quote:

*Hardware monitorITE IT8721
Voltage 011.53 Volts [0xE7] (+12V)
Voltage 14.93 Volts [0xEB] (+5V)
Voltage 21.46 Volts [0x7A] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 31.64 Volts [0x89] (VIN3)
Voltage 40.90 Volts [0x4B] (VIN4)
Voltage 53.34 Volts [0xDF] (+3.3V)
Voltage 60.29 Volts [0x18] (VIN6)
Voltage 71.93 Volts [0xA1] (VIN7)
Voltage 81.69 Volts [0x8D] (VIN8)
Temperature 040Â°C (104Â°F) [0x28] (CPU)
Temperature 138Â°C (100Â°F) [0x26] (Mainboard)
Temperature 2128Â°C (262Â°F) [0x80] (TMPIN2)
Fan 010714 RPM [0x3F] (CPU)
Fan PWM 00 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
Fan PWM 10 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
Fan PWM 20 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
AUTO sets your CPU/NB Volt higher than needed. My mobo sets it @ 1.5V and I need 1.325V for CPU/NB @ 3000, (RAM @ 2000 7-9-7-24)

ok.
but i'll use auto to see what it sets the volts at, and then i'll go manual and lower it as low as possible


----------



## Tweeky

128C is too hot, max is 62C
try pc probe 2 it comes on the motherboard dvd it can be downloaded from asus


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy* 
Blue screens for me somewhere in the 1.4v's.

You DRAM volt. might be low


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
Anyone know if the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 - Acetal + Nickel block fits the Extreme?

Nope. But it appears to be in the works







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hello all!








After blowing the vrm's on my MSi 790FX-GD70 and then finding out that MSI no longer cross ships (fixes boards then sends back







) I decided that I needed a REAL board with a manufacturer that I TRUST! That being said i have ordered the extreme and shall be receiving it Wednesday or maybe Thursday.

That being said I hope to be of great assistance once I get this board down and know that I will be asking many many questions so please bear with me.

So before i get the board what can I expect as far as quirks and how many watts have you guys put through this beast ?

Also when did they revise the extreme?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sorry about the double post but I just looked through the manual and this board is an overclockers wet dream for sure! I do not know why I ever strayed from asus


----------



## Tweeky

about 4 weeks ago
check the heat sink and make sure its in contacking with the chips
install the blue tooth onto the motherboard before installing the motherboard
the crosshair iv *formula* is another good board it is as good as the extreme for $90 less
the extreme has 4 power connectors for many watts


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
128C is too hot, max is 62C
try pc probe 2 it comes on the motherboard dvd it can be downloaded from asus

ok thx!
it says this
CPU: 37
MB:36
NB: 56
SB:48

um, idk why my NB and CPU is so hot.
when i was a dual core tho, it idled at 21, but when i looked at the mobo's CPU temp, it says the same thing!
my radiator and the tubes arent even hot!
i think the CPU temp is wrong. my CPU should be colder. theres no way i gain 16 degrees just by adding a core.
and its idle!

anyway, i should really get a fan on this NB! i'll buy a (red LED







) 140mm fan for the door. that should cool it off its not 62 tho.
is it safe to run it at 56ÂºC all the time?

PS: new overclock! i got 3.95Ghz STABLE! w00t








1.52volts, with 213/18.5x








that was impossible with my old TA790GX! 8 pins and 8+2 phases and WC units do a lot more dont they








still havent got 4Ghz stable yet tho. i'll play around a bit more and see what i'll get to


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


ok thx!
it says this
CPU: 37
MB:36
NB: 56
SB:48

um, idk why my NB and CPU is so hot.
when i was a dual core tho, it idled at 21, but when i looked at the mobo's CPU temp, it says the same thing! 
my radiator and the tubes arent even hot!
i think the CPU temp is wrong. my CPU should be colder. theres no way i gain 16 degrees just by adding a core. 
and its idle!

anyway, i should really get a fan on this NB! i'll buy a (red LED







) 140mm fan for the door. that should cool it off its not 62 tho.
is it safe to run it at 56ÂºC all the time?

PS: new overclock! i got 3.95Ghz STABLE! w00t








1.52volts, with 213/18.5x








that was impossible with my old TA790GX! 8 pins and 8+2 phases and WC units do a lot more dont they








still havent got 4Ghz stable yet tho. i'll play around a bit more and see what i'll get to










37c is about what mine is at idle
you can go into the bios to check the temps
my NB runs in the 50's (yes) most of the time


----------



## mav2000

I did change out the time as well as the thermal tape on the NB/PWM area and now my NB stays in the early 40's at idle and runs up to around 47-48 on load.

A quick question on he board though. Anyone find a way to reduce the HTT swings? And secondly, why does CnQ not work if the voltages are set to manual instead of offset?


----------



## RagingCain

Looks like my H50 is weak sauce. Two of the mounting screws are either damaged threads, or they just aren't biting into the back plate anymore, in other words permanently untightenable. I am really not interested in investing any more money into this cheapo cooler. I am finding an excuse to move to water cooling...

Although sad now spending money, holding the parts will make me really happy.

EK Supreme HF the better block or is it that Apogee XT? Everyone with WC seems to be either using EK or the Swiftech, I am not going to lie, that Cu block is sexy.


----------



## IOSEFINI

You can use the XSPC Rasa Water block(or the XSPC kit-->$130).Cheap and very good.


----------



## marjamar

I'm putting together a build centered around using the new Asus IV Extreme motherboard and the new AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz. I plan to overclock and was wondering if using a higher speed, enhanced latency memory such as the Viper II Series, Sector 5 Edition DDR3 4GB 2400MHz Enhanced Latency (PVV34G2400C9K) would allow me to reach greater speeds then using a more standard DDR3 2000 memory. My reasoning is with the greater overclocking controls on the board, perhaps having a higher speed memory may allow the CPU to run above 4+ GHz a bit easier.

Any suggestions here?

-Rodger


----------



## IOSEFINI

I think 8G @ 2000 will be hard to hit.

I was able to hit 2000 7-9-7-24 1T / 1.725V with G.Skill PI Series( stock settings 6-9-6-24 2T / 1.65V), but only if I use the black slots.

For red slots max. is 1940 6-9-6-24 2T / 1.85V or 1966 7-9-7-24 1T / 1.75V


----------



## RagingCain

IOS, I see you are using the EK, without embarrasing you, how much did your entire setup cost? Are you cooling Mos, NB, SB as well? I am not finding blocks for our board (Form or Extreme)

I still have a lot to read up, this would be my first WC project. Although despite my worry about screwing up, I have the perfect case for water cooling with 3x120mm or one long 1x360mm rad. I am confused though, I would have a roof mount for my radiator, many different setups alternate between using intake/exhaust but all have push/pull. I could see higher ambients with intake, but cooler cpu/gpus... If you still have an exhaust fan, those ambients shouldn't be too much of a problem, but many people scoff at intakes from the roof. There are no (direct) air intakes on this case at all.

Bah too many questions, not enough work getting done.

Back to work!


----------



## Tweeky

Rodger these work very good on my extreme









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231370

2400 mhz on an extreme







please let us know how it works out


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I did change out the time as well as the thermal tape on the NB/PWM area and now my NB stays in the early 40's at idle and runs up to around 47-48 on load.












Was this change on the extreme mother board ?


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I think 8G @ 2000 will be hard to hit.

I was able to hit 2000 7-9-7-24 1T / 1.725V with G.Skill PI Series( stock settings 6-9-6-24 2T / 1.65V), but only if I use the black slots.

For red slots max. is 1940 6-9-6-24 2T / 1.85V or 1966 7-9-7-24 1T / 1.75V


At around 2000 I was hoping for something around 6-9-6-20 1T / 1.75V. Why would the slots have different timings?

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Rodger these work very good on my extreme









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231370

2400 mhz on an extreme







please let us know how it works out










Yeah, I was looking pretty hard at those. I just though for $120 a kit, these 2400's would (I hope) be a way to allow me to speed up my CPU to over 4 GHz and cycle down to good timings at around 2000. Been alot of years since I messed with overclocking and newer hardware. Hope to have some fun experimenting.

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

I am not entirely sure as I am having difficulty with heat on my CPU, but the higher you run the memory speed, the harder the IMC has to work. The Integrated Memory Controller is on the CPU now adays. This then adds to heat, and CPU taxation. Any CPU Taxation reduces your headroom for overclocking.

Most people recommend a LOWER memory speed of 1333 to 1600 while overclocking. Its not necessary for some, but the majority of people, myself included have a much easier time overclocking at slower memory with moderately good timings.

P.S. I am rocking the above aforementioned Flares (2 kits) and it is awesome. However, my CPU is pretty freaking hot, which I am just saying screw it and cooling down the CPU with real water.


----------



## marjamar

Oh, I have no doubts I will be learning alot as I proceed. I just found an overclocking review (http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=8) of the 2500 version of this memory. I see that slowing that kit down to 1600Mhz yields 6-7-6-20 1T on the reviewers setup. He's using altogether different hardware on this review, but he has tried to isolate that hardware from effecting the raw memory testing he's presenting.

Again, with today's hardware I a newbie, even though I been doing computers for over 30 years now. Just stepping backing into some fun memories, fun times. Not to old to learn some more I hope.

-Rodger


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Looks like my H50 is weak sauce. Two of the mounting screws are either damaged threads, or they just aren't biting into the back plate anymore, in other words permanently untightenable. I am really not interested in investing any more money into this cheapo cooler.


See the first post of this page where the orientation of the screw posts can help...

Quote:



EK Supreme HF the better block or is it that Apogee XT? Everyone with WC seems to be either using EK or the Swiftech, I am not going to lie, that Cu block is sexy.


Supreme HF has lower restrictions, flows better. XSPC Rasa right there with it for about 33% less. In regards to going under water, I was where you are a week ago and am currently pricing out my setup







. I am going Supreme HF only because of better spacing for 1/2 ID 3/4 OD compression fittings.


----------



## marjamar

On another note, what should a decent water cooling setup go for. I would suppose after I peg my configurations limits, I'll be looking at this closer.

-Rodger

Oops! Just seen the previous post. $700! I don't think I want to go there.


----------



## Greg0986

Should be getting the formula edition soon







can't wait


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
IOS, I see you are using the EK, without embarrasing you, how much did your entire setup cost? Are you cooling Mos, NB, SB as well? I am not finding blocks for our board (Form or Extreme)

I still have a lot to read up, this would be my first WC project. Although despite my worry about screwing up, I have the perfect case for water cooling with 3x120mm or one long 1x360mm rad. I am confused though, I would have a roof mount for my radiator, many different setups alternate between using intake/exhaust but all have push/pull. I could see higher ambients with intake, but cooler cpu/gpus... If you still have an exhaust fan, those ambients shouldn't be too much of a problem, but many people scoff at intakes from the roof. There are no (direct) air intakes on this case at all.

Bah too many questions, not enough work getting done.

Back to work!

When I bought the EK block, i didn't know about the XSPC RASA block. After that I saw a review and the RASA was the second(after EK)
I also have 2 HeatKiller 3.0 copper blocks, which are very good blocks

I dont cool the NB, SB, MOSFETS, is not worth it. Formula has a block ($100+)

I have a LIAN LI PC-A70F case, which holds 3 radiators(GTX120, GTX280 and GTX360) + 6 San Ace fans, and the whole setup cost me around $500
I also have a watercooled LIAN Li PC-A77 case, HeatKiller 3.0 block + 800 BTU Aquarium Chiller(replaces radiators), for the new Bulldozer-AM3+ platform


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So far I am loving this board especially iROG connect! My only issue was getting the chipset drivers, but that is a known asus issue


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
At around 2000 I was hoping for something around 6-9-6-20 1T / 1.75V. Why would the slots have different timings?

-Rodger

I dont know why the black slots are better (read about that somewere here), but they are.

I bought a A-DATA @ 2200 8-8-8-24 RAM( cost me $250+) before, but unable to hit 2000 7-7-7 or 8-8-8. 1800 6-6-6 was the best for them.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
I dont know why the black slots are better (read about that somewere here), but they are.

I bought a A-DATA @ 2200 8-8-8-24 RAM( cost me $250+) before, but unable to hit 2000 7-7-7 or 8-8-8. 1800 6-6-6 was the best for them.









It is due to the trace length, and is the same on intel as AMD. The closer slots are better for timings and the farther for MHZ. It has to do with ringback IIRC.

Finally got my drivers up. Now to play







Shooting for 4.2+Ghz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys I really need some help. I can boot and be ~stable (haven't yet fully tested as i know my chip can go higher) with these settings.
Multi 14
FSB 260
Ram 1387
CPU/NB 2600
HT link 2080

CPU & NB mode Manual
Vcore 1.421875
CPU/NB 1.3
CPU freq Auto
CPU VDDA Auto
Ram V 1.75 (should be fine lower)
HT V 1.3
AUTO

CPU LLC enabled
NB LLC enabled
SS disabled
SS disabled

I know this board can do more but I cant figure it out for the life of me. Please help!


----------



## Tweeky

eclip: is your memery 2000 mhz?
this is how i start my set up

reset with button on back
set raid and set fans
set ai overclocker to d.o.c.p.
set memory to profile #1
reboot enter bios
set all voltages to AUTO
check cpu bus freq. is at 250
check dram freq. is set to 2000
set cpu/nb freq. to 3000
then
up the cpu ratio one step
reboot run prime95 for 3 steps reboot
up the cpu ratio another step and run prime95 for 3 steps reboot
continue until prime95 fails and back the cpu ratio down a half step (.5)
reboot and enter bios and take note of all the setting this is a good starting place

the 95W version may not go as high as the 125W version

http://www.overclock.net/10886380-post4577.html

http://www.overclock.net/10886388-post4578.html 
__________________


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just updated to bios 1102 on the CrossHair 4 Formula the first thing i saw was the NB voltage is far more stable compared to 0905 and 1005 and CPU Vcore with LLC is better. Its worth to update.


----------



## RagingCain

Well, I was up to 3 in the morning EST and I had to get up at 7
so bear with the typos.

Everything started with the install of HT Omega Claro Halo XT,
and I started pulling pieces out left and right just... because.

I redid my duct-tape + 90cfm push pull + shroud mod for the H50,
and I decided to re-seat one last time.

The day before, I was re-tightening a little and realized the lower
right hand screw felt de-threaded and I wanted to look.

**************************************************
Note:
I will eventually get rid of duct-tape but I have to find.

I thought 2" would work as I am using 2 gutted fans
for shrouds, but a last I was too short.

NEED Bolt/Machine Screws: #6 x 32 x 2 1/4"

2" is about 5 threads too short, so 1/4" more is perfect.
The original ones are:
#6 x 32 x 1 1/4" Screws.
**************************************************

**************************************************
Warning 001:
Things I learned, don't over torque the H50 Corsair, and when I say
don't over torque, I mean even as a weak sauce guy, I was able to
destroy my feet and none the wiser.
**************************************************
**************************************************
Warning 002:
If the Corsair mount is not tightening, check the retaining feet,
they are broken at the bottom. If they are not bent, melted,
pressurized, or distroted at the bottom, then they are at the top
(where the screw enters topside.)

If you are really unlucky (or noobish), then it is totally destroyed
top and bottom. What you have been doing this whole time is
digging that screw deeper and deeper into the cheap weak
retaining feet, type to use the other feet it came with.
**************************************************
**************************************************
Warning 003:
The metal half of the retaining feet which go in the back plate
MUST be flush or at least half a washer of some sort, if you do like
some users post and leave it extending out with the feet on the
lips as opposed to being flush, guess what they will just turn and
turn until they "bite" themselves into the flush hole only they have
angular momentum (also a serious amount of torque from being
screwed.)

Density of aluminum is greater than cheap plastic plate. You will
be start digging into the sides of the holes of the back plate and
eventually have a never ending spin on your aluminum retaining
feet (lower half.) To remedy this, if you have already damaged
your cheap-o back plate, I added a compression washer to both
back plate feet, and underneath the top screws.
**************************************************
**************************************************
WARNING (MOST IMPORTANT) 004:
DO NOT MOUNT THIS with an AMD processor AND the
Inlet/Outlet tubes dead center at 6 or 12 O'Clock. Like a tool,

I see two or three (23) posts to keep the tubes as low as possible
to extend the life of the pump AND it looks better when Corsair
printed on the top of the pump is perfectly horizontal, so I
ended up doing that, keeping Corsair horizontal. You can
see from the images below where the CPU was sitting.
The motor/heatsink was not twisted off, straight up and off.

Approximately 1/3 of the processor ends up pressed against the
screw cavities (providing pockets of trapped hot air), nor does it
allow the TIM to evenly spread to all the sides sit higher than the
center (despite a nice lap.)
**************************************************
**************************************************

I used the other spare feet that came with the set, and I put a
metal compression washer and top and bottom, to evenly distribute
the feet, and prevent the screw from embedding into the cheap
plastic (yet understandably non conductive) feet. This does two
things, one I get a firm acceptable bite, and I will get no future
damage within reason.

Not sure what temp differences I will see, I have to redo cable
management tonight. I just had it up long enough to POST, and
watch temperature for five minutes.

P.S. I still don't believe people are hitting 4.0GHz at 45c on this
thing. Although ambients definitely come into play, my
estimation that I will be able to do that at 54~55c with an
ambient of 24c, which is definitely acceptable.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i was testing the HT Frequency today and with my overclock i could choose 2500 Ht or 2150HT guess what 2150 gave more 200 points in vantage weird but less is better if you get it around 2GHz the better it is, as for the NB Frequency the higher the better i can do 3.1GHz with my clocks anything around 2.8/3.2 range is pretty good. Just wanted to share this with you guys, maybe someone already tested this before but here it is anyways.


----------



## Tweeky

thanks CyGnus +1


----------



## Tweeky

RagingCain- Bob an older man (81) said stop just before it brakes


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
...if you do like some users post and leave it extending out with the feet on the lips as opposed to being flush, guess what they will just turn and turn until they "bite" themselves into the flush hole only they have angular momentum (also a serious amount of torque from being screwed.)

The amount of torque generated is not quite in the serious category. Applied torque is far less than 16 in/lb using a calibrated SK torque driver. You hold the post in place with tongue-and-groove pliers while tightening the retention ring. The post will NOT reorient itself into the groove of the mounting bracket if done correctly. A thin nylon washer could also be used to prevent tension lift.


----------



## RagingCain

Sure that torque is no problem for wood and metal, but these chinsy little plastic feet got destroyed. It literally is so compressed to the motherboard it looks melted.

On another note, I am lucky I didn't damage board.

I swear I never felt one iota of resistance while screwing it. Nothing, just felt loose the whole time.


----------



## adamlau

The H50/H70 mounting mechanism certainly leaves much to be desired







.


----------



## Chicken Patty

@Cygnus

Anything else improved with the new BIOS? I still have the BIOS that came with the board! LOL


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well system stability is great, and the voltages are a lot better handled you should achieve the same Overclock you have with less voltage. So it s ago this bios really good one Asus got it right this time


----------



## kotipelto

i need some help here


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
eclip: is your memery 2000 mhz?
this is how i start my set up

reset with button on back
set raid and set fans
set ai overclocker to d.o.c.p.
set memory to profile #1
reboot enter bios
set all voltages to AUTO
check cpu bus freq. is at 250
check dram freq. is set to 2000
set cpu/nb freq. to 3000
then
up the cpu ratio one step
reboot run prime95 for 3 steps reboot
up the cpu ratio another step and run prime95 for 3 steps reboot
continue until prime95 fails and back the cpu ratio down a half step (.5)
reboot and enter bios and take note of all the setting this is a good starting place

the 95W version may not go as high as the 125W version

http://www.overclock.net/10886380-post4577.html

http://www.overclock.net/10886388-post4578.html
__________________

Ram is 1600









O and before my MSI fried due to trying to push ~300w to the CPU I was able to run 4264 core stable at 328 FSB.

So my chip will do it I just need to figure the bios out.

Thanks for the tip I will try that.

Funny thing is no matter what I do it hangs or resets on the Dram light...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
about 4 weeks ago
check the heat sink and make sure its in contacking with the chips
install the blue tooth onto the motherboard before installing the motherboard
the crosshair iv *formula* is another good board it is as good as the extreme for $90 less
the extreme has 4 power connectors for many watts


Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Well system stability is great, and the voltages are a lot better handled you should achieve the same Overclock you have with less voltage. So it s ago this bios really good one Asus got it right this time









Good stuff, I'll try to flash to it soon. Thanks bro







+rep


----------



## [CyGnus]

eclipseaudio4 / kotipelto

Set the system to Manual Not DOCP
try to keep the mem around default values
voltages:
CPU vcore: 1.487500/1.5000v (You can go as high as 1.55v on air just see if the temp is ok)
CPU/NB: 1.35v is enough for 3.1GHz so no need for more
NB: 1.37/1.38v
HT Link around 2GHz
NB Freq as high as you can get it 3GHz is a very solid value for this
If needed use the 13.5x multiplier with me it works like a charm and the 14x does not!
LLC on CPU and NB ENABLED
Turbo mode OFF

In CPU options Enable the first one (microcode something) all others disable C1E CnQ also disabled
Try this then post back.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Who needed help around here? some body rep me with that info but i need to know who and what system it is

Was it this guy? I don't see what he needs help in though, I looked back the previous two pages, didn't see another post from him.









http://www.overclock.net/11138213-post4896.html


----------



## [CyGnus]

Maybe it is, i posted some settings for you guys to have a base line









Anything you want to know ask if i can i will help


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
eclipseaudio4 / kotipelto

Set the system to Manual Not DOCP
try to keep the mem around default values
voltages:
CPU vcore: 1.487500/1.5000v (You can go as high as 1.55v on air just see if the temp is ok)
CPU/NB: 1.35v is enough for 3.1GHz so no need for more
NB: 1.37/1.38v
HT Link around 2GHz
NB Freq as high as you can get it 3GHz is a very solid value for this
If needed use the 13.5x multiplier with me it works like a charm and the 14x does not!
LLC on CPU and NB ENABLED
Turbo mode OFF

In CPU options Enable the first one (microcode something) all others disable C1E CnQ also disabled
Try this then post back.

Ok so I was very close. I am a little gun shy as I killed my last MB with too much voltage. I was pushing 300W to the core so it was expected. I really dont want that to happen to this board







I think this one should do a lot better then the 790FX-GD70 I had.

Will post back soon working on a work around to us the Lucid chip with 8*** series GPU's, should work but I want to test on mine first.


----------



## [CyGnus]

300w? Explain i dont get it i have a Kill-a-watt and my CPU at 4.2GHz only uses 121w in load


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
300w? Explain i dont get it i have a Kill-a-watt and my CPU at 4.2GHz only uses 121w

300W TDP. Wait I am an ID10T! TDP is heat not actual power draw......

Do you have the 95w version? And what volts?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have a 125w sorry i did not explained my self right my system uses 203w idle and goes up to 324w when i am stress testing the CPU at 4.2GHz







i am at 1.48750v


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I found my issue, 2 of my sticks of ram are being a PITA. Now that I know what the issue is tho I can figure it out!


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*











Was this change on the extreme mother board ?










This is for the formula, but I do it with every board I get. take a look here:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-welcome.html


----------



## slimbrady

This probably deserves its own thread but since some of ya are already mulling over power use I think I'll bring it up here... 
The other day I added a 4" uv light powered via molex connection on Rail 1 of my HX1000. 
Because of this some rearrangement of cabling was in order and I ended up using a different SATA pwr cable for my 2 raid 0 arrays(ssd+hdd). 
When I powered on the pc, the power plug for the first HDD(2nd plug on the cable, the other 3 going to the 2 ssd's and remaining hdd).....ignited








I was within reach and my instinct was to grab below the plug and yank it from HDD. When I did this the plug for the other HDD briefly flared up as well before I was able to pull the a/c plug from the PSU.
Needless to say the first HDD's controller board is fried and I will replace it soon but my concern is that I really don't have any idea how this could happen with a brand new PSU and unblemished cable. 
Anyone care to enlighten me? I'd really like to know how to avoid something like this in the future.
Thanks for your consideration.

here's a pic of the aftermath:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Anyone able to run with the 800 Ram setting? I think it's a bios issue because I can get in no matter what when I run that divider.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


This probably deserves its own thread but since some of ya are already mulling over power use I think I'll bring it up here... 
The other day I added a 4" uv light powered via molex connection on Rail 1 of my HX1000. 
Because of this some rearrangement of cabling was in order and I ended up using a different SATA pwr cable for my 2 raid 0 arrays(ssd+hdd). 
When I powered on the pc, the power plug for the first HDD(2nd plug on the cable, the other 3 going to the 2 ssd's and remaining hdd).....ignited








I was within reach and my instinct was to grab below the plug and yank it from HDD. When I did this the plug for the other HDD briefly flared up as well before I was able to pull the a/c plug from the PSU.
Needless to say the first HDD's controller board is fried and I will replace it soon but my concern is that I really don't have any idea how this could happen with a brand new PSU and unblemished cable. 
Anyone care to enlighten me? I'd really like to know how to avoid something like this in the future.
Thanks for your consideration.


What a bummer!

UV lights have mini transformers stepping up the voltage like a flourescent light. My guess is that the light box is bad and let the high voltage seep back into the power cable, and is more than the SATA power connectors are designed to handle and whammy. Did you already have the PSU in service with those connectors on the HDDs?


----------



## RagingCain

I have a serious question regarding "Golden Chips" and please refrain from giggling. Okay playing with the H50 mounting worked well. I was running full load at stock with a slight under-volting at 39c.

A golden perfectly binned chip would be one that is easily overclocked and requires no excess voltage; i.e. on a 125w 1090t 4.0GHz on 1.35v for example.

My question is, if you try and pump the regular amount of voltage i.e. 1.45v~1.50v for a 4.0 or higher overclock, on a golden chip would it generate more heat than a normal CPU or is it simply +voltage = +temperatures?

I am able to hit 3.80 GHz stable at 1.23v with a moderate temperature of 48~50c, but I can't hit 4.00 GHz at 1.45v~1.475v without a temp of 62c so I can't test stability. Infact, I can't even get 3.80 GHz stable above 1.35v without a temperature pushing 61/62c.

Unless ASUS probe is really off (I am going by readings, not what I have set in Bios, and I have LLC on.) These tests were done with CPUNB at around 1.20v, NB @ 2, HT @ 2, Memory @ 2 with the stock timings and 1.7v on DRAM.

I am just trying to ascertain why CPU is so hot, and I am running out of ideas.


----------



## [CyGnus]

RAM has issues i can boot at 1550/1650 range if i try 1500 for better timmings it wont boot even at default timmings below 1550


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I have a serious question regarding "Golden Chips" and please refrain from giggling. Okay playing with the H50 mounting worked well. I was running full load at stock with a slight under-volting at 39c.

A golden perfectly binned chip would be one that is easily overclocked and requires no excess voltage; i.e. on a 125w 1090t 4.0GHz on 1.35v for example.

My question is, if you try and pump the regular amount of voltage i.e. 1.45v~1.50v for a 4.0 or higher overclock, on a golden chip would it generate more heat than a normal CPU or is it simply +voltage = +temperatures?

I am able to hit 3.80 GHz stable at 1.23v with a moderate temperature of 48~50c, but I can't hit 4.00 GHz at 1.45v~1.475v without a temp of 62c so I can't test stability. Infact, I can't even get 3.80 GHz stable above 1.35v without a temperature pushing 61/62c.

Unless ASUS probe is really off (I am going by readings, not what I have set in Bios, and I have LLC on.) These tests were done with CPUNB at around 1.20v, NB @ 2, HT @ 2, Memory @ 2 with the stock timings and 1.7v on DRAM.

I am just trying to ascertain why CPU is so hot, and I am running out of ideas.


Cool the back of your mobo(CPU area). Thats what I did, using the stock AMD fan. CPU temp dropped 5'C in less than 2 min.


----------



## [CyGnus]

IOSEFINI and the CPU is cooler or the sensor is tricked to show less 5 degrees? the idea is good but i use the case closed so is pointless to do it since the fan would not get any air to suck and opened i have all those cables in there ehhehe


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


IOSEFINI and the CPU is cooler or the sensor is tricked to show less 5 degrees? the idea is good but i use the case closed so is pointless to do it since the fan would not get any air to suck and opened i have all those cables in there ehhehe


My case is closed too, but the fan suck fresh air from outside. No big deal to cut the side panel.
I did a test few days ago. Check the pix if you dont believe it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its not that my concern is its really cooler or the sensor is tricked you see less degrees but if it reality is not that and you are in the same situation only think that is cooler and go for better overclock and damage the chip. These board sensors are not the best thing try to check that with a Fan controller sensor.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


What a bummer!

UV lights have mini transformers stepping up the voltage like a flourescent light. My guess is that the light box is bad and let the high voltage seep back into the power cable, and is more than the SATA power connectors are designed to handle and whammy. Did you already have the PSU in service with those connectors on the HDDs?


Yes, I only had it disconnected from that arrangement for a few seconds throughout the installation process. PSU has been in service after receiving it new from a RMA replacement for approximately 2 weeks prior with no troubles and steadier volts than my previous hx1000. 
Your explanation makes some sense to me and the flat and thin modular sata cable I was working with probably wasn't a huge help dealing with something like that...
That array wasn't backed up recently enough to boot. Luckily it was an HDD at least, I should be able to find a reasonably priced donor for a new board to try without having to send in the drive in for replacement.
Well at least I hadn't quite turned my back yet and didn't have my stereo on to block out the warning fizzles....could've lost my whole rig or home if I didn't see, lol.


----------



## Tweeky

055









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...hlight=bingo13


----------



## Tweeky

simply +voltage = +temperatures?

i have 2 1090T chips from *NewEgg* for my formula and my extreme

i run them at 4000 mhz or a little less (3970 with bus set to 248) with all voltages set to auto, i think the motherboard does a good job at adjusting the settings, bus=250, mult=16, nb freq=3000, ht=2250, mem=2000, my temps are less than 60C, this is as high as my cooling will let me go.

i have change the location of 2-120 fans from the side of my case to behind the hard drive racks and now my temp are lower, they blow from front to back, ambient=21


----------



## Tweeky

i like pc probe II it works for me as to accurse maybe, its what i go by


----------



## rkl1985

Hey guys!

I have been lurking for a while and recently bought a Formula and a 1090T and installed into my PC. I had a EVGA 790I FTW and a Intel 9550 Quad Core that were great but the mobo was so unstable to run I gave up on it after trying new memory and being unable to use my pc consistently.

Anyways I installed the Formula and 1090T into my case with my old components along with the new memory I had tried in my old setup and everything worked great for a few days. I eventually went back to set my memory to factory specs since mobo's don't usually set everything at a lower safer setting.

Well that worked for a little while although I never did set the memory frequency to the full 1600mhz, eventually I did come back and try it and it booted and ran for a short while and ever since I began to troubleshoot this issue I can barely get the system to run at default settings. Quick rundown of my system:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Western Digital 300gb Velociraptor
Corsair 850HX PSU
Corsair H70 watercooling
Corsair TW3X4G1600C9D
EVGA 275 GTX FTW
Windows 7 X64 Home Premium

I have tried all things I can think of, mostly I set the memory to it's factory settings of 9-9-9-24 2T 1.80v and try either 1067, 1333, 1600 frequencies conjunction with other things such as swapping module slots, just 1 module, rest of the system overclocked and at default etc. I have noticed that this memory is not listed in the manual so ofcourse that means it is not officially supported, I already had this memory from trying to stabilize my old setup and would love for it to work smoothly. The problems I have experienced are all Stop Errors, usually IRQL not equal or less than, Memory Management or Page Fault. Usually at startup or if after that when I attempt to load a game or open a browser.

Any simple ideas on things I have overlooked? I have not really played with memory voltage much because they are supposed to run at 1.8v according to the label although I wonder if a lower voltage like 1.65 would work, I read someone else having issues with these said CPUZ recognized them as a different lower voltage Module.


----------



## Tweeky

set every thing to defaults
if you run 2 sticks of memory put them in the black slots as per manual
run microsoft memcheck
let us know


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
set every thing to defaults
if you run 2 sticks of memory put them in the black slots as per manual
run microsoft memcheck
let us know

Ok, will do, i'll clear cmos and add both modules, do you want me to set the memory at factory specs? 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.8v?

How do I start Memcheck? Thanx


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rkl1985* 
Ok, will do, i'll clear cmos and add both modules, do you want me to set the memory at factory specs? 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.8v?

How do I start Memcheck? Thanx

*yes* if you can or/also from the bios set mem. with profile #1
see page 3-10 in the manual

control panel > adm. tools > win. mem. Diag.


----------



## rkl1985

Ok i'm on it, ill add them both in and set accordingly, although i'm not sure if it will even boot into windows for me to run the checker before stop errors, ill try.


----------



## Tweeky

if it will not go
see page 2-50 in the manual *Go Button*


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
if it will not go
see page 2-50 in the manual *Go Button*

Well the automatic memory profile you mentioned set the mem voltage to 1.898 and it would not boot, so I set it to 1.80v 9-9-9-24 2T and it booted into windows.

I ran mem check as you said but after it was done it booted into windows and did not automatically restart as it said it would and so I never recieved a test report. During the test in the status box it displayed: "Hardware problems were detected. To identify and repair these problems you will need to contact the computer manufactuer.

And just now a window popped up as I type this that said something like your pc has a memory problem, to identify the issue click more.

I dont even have the money to buy ANOTHER set of memory lol


----------



## Tweeky

test one stick at time in the black slot closes to the cpu and then the black slot far from the cpu and then try one of the red slots try to narrow down the problem
test to see if the mem or the slot is bad
the mem slots on the extreme are a little differant check to see if the mem is in all the way
both the mem and motherboard are covered under warranty

---
if you can make a bootable cd and copy memtest to the cd and then run test


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Any of you guys using these?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
set every thing to defaults
if you run 2 sticks of memory put them in the black slots as per manual
run microsoft memcheck
let us know

Why black i run mine in the Red and they are OK


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Any of you guys using these?

I use them.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Why black i run mine in the Red and they are OK


this. my manual definitely said to use the red slots.. "for better overclocking," or something to that effect.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I'm using the red slots as well, works great for me.


----------



## rkl1985

Quick update:

I havn't switched memory around or done anything further yet, after re-installing the 2nd dimm and manually setting memory to spec it has run stable enough to allow me to surf and run Splinter Cell: Conviction. So ill go with this for now but I am sure it will crap out on me again soon, then ill troubleshoot more.

The cpu and other settings are at default still, I wonder if my overclocks have caused the memory to become unstable, I have run it at 3.6 and 3.8 with ease and it seems like the oc is stable, I beleive this is all due to memory. I really do not want to buy another set of memory because this set is brand new but I may have to in order to get this thing running reliably.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Why black i run mine in the Red and they are OK

the black memory slots should be used for the thuban cpu and high freq. mem. (1600 mhz) or high,

if the red ones work thats ok too


----------



## RagingCain

Hey IOS,

Know why LLC would cause +10c?

LLC On => 1.30v in Bios = 1.329v in TurboV @ 59c Full Load @ 3.875 GHz
LLC OFF => 1.362v in Bios = 1.315v in TurboV @ 49c Full Load @ 3.875 GHz

I am chucking the H50 back in the closet, ordered a Noctua DH-N14 and some UKs. The only downside is taking off my pretty rams heatsinks. Eventually will go to a full water cooling kit for every component, just going to wait on water block prices for GPU to drop and some EK official blocks for the Moss, the NB, and SB. Might have one for the Lucid chip too.

P.S. Asus Probe/TurboV are reading 5c higher than HW Monitor? Do you see this too? I noticed some physical differences on my board, there is no OptTemp3 pins, and a optional port is missing.

There is also something called an OC Tool thing in its place at the bottom. I am assumed a remote monitoring/possibly control device attached by cable.


----------



## [CyGnus]

just use everest or HWmonitor.... and that is not possible more 10C with less voltage.


----------



## RagingCain

I am reading it right, just got home, double checked it too.

Temps are the same when idled when LLC is on. No changes to ambient.

LLC is disabled for both CPU and CPU NB. Could it be CPU NB?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I am reading it right, just got home, double checked it too.

Temps are the same when idled when LLC is on. No changes to ambient.

LLC is disabled for both CPU and CPU NB. Could it be CPU NB?


LLC means no Vdroop and thus the CPU heats up more under load. 10C sounds a bit much though.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
I use them.

how are they treating you? I am thinking about picking up a set and getting rid of my Mushkins, Although I found that the board was trying to use incorrect timings on my ram and am waiting for Mushkin to reply again about all the timings. The board was using the timings for the 996659*B* sticks instead of the 996659 sticks that I have....

We really need a BIOS update ASUS!








Guess i need to get a pic uploaded to join the club huh.... soon I promise


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
how are they treating you? I am thinking about picking up a set and getting rid of my Mushkins, Although I found that the board was trying to use incorrect timings on my ram and am waiting for Mushkin to reply again about all the timings. The board was using the timings for the 996659*B* sticks instead of the 996659 sticks that I have....

We really need a BIOS update ASUS!








Guess i need to get a pic uploaded to join the club huh.... soon I promise









They are OK. Able to run them @ 1940 6-9-6-24 1T(CPU/NB @ 3150) or 2000 7-9-7-24 1T(CPU/NB @ 3000), but they need higher volt than stock.

If you want to save $10, buy the 2200 7-10-10-28 model. You can not run them @ 2200, but will run @ my speeds & timings.


----------



## Draztik

Whats up guys Im running an AMD 1090t with 8gb of Mushkin Redline 996746 7-7-7-18. I was wondering if anyone else is running this setup? MushkinSean who I think may be a memeber here wrote that I should lower the clock speed down to 1333mhz and I should get 6-6-6-18 1T and should push my fsb up to get around 1500-1600mhz, how would I go about doing this? I have AMD Overdrive utility, but I want to do this in the bios correct?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draztik* 
Whats up guys Im running an AMD 1090t with 8gb of Mushkin Redline 996746 7-7-7-18. I was wondering if anyone else is running this setup? MushkinSean who I think may be a memeber here wrote that I should lower the clock speed down to 1333mhz and I should get 6-6-6-18 1T and should push my fsb up to get around 1500-1600mhz, how would I go about doing this? I have AMD Overdrive utility, but I want to do this in the bios correct?

That is correct IMHO you always want to use the bios to overclock.
As for how to do it you need to read the manual first and get used to where things are in the bios. Then you need to change the "DRAM Frequency" to 1333 (when CPU Bus Frequency is 200) next you need to go into the "DRAM Timing Configuration" sub menu of the Extreme Tweeker menu, and change the numbers to 6 next one down 6 next one down 6 next one down 18. push F10 and hopefully it will post. go back into bios and start running the CPU Bus Frequency up until you are unable to post.

And My photos for Club member status.

























I will post up a pic of my rig once i get it nice and tidy


----------



## Draztik

Thanks for the help eclipseaudio4 I appreciate it. Whats your opinion? Is the stock fan and heat sink sufficient enough if I am aiming for speeds around 4Ghz?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draztik* 
Thanks for the help eclipseaudio4 I appreciate it. Whats your opinion? Is the stock fan and heat sink sufficient enough if I am aiming for speeds around 4Ghz?

not even close! they are made to keep stock temps below max and that is it. They are completely inadequate for any real OC 2-300Mhz ok but not much more!


----------



## Draztik

I have auto overclock on right now and my speed is 3724mhz @95F Is this a bad idea?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draztik*


I have auto overclock on right now and my speed is 3724mhz @95F Is this a bad idea?


Thats ~35C so not bad but I am guessing that is idle. The temp that matters is Full load once it has stabilized. IIRC AMD's max temp spec for your chip is 62C so download LinX or Prime95 or any other stresstesting SW as well as Core Temp 0.99.8 open core temp and then go to options > adjust offsets and put in 10. That will give you a more accurate temperature. Now leave that open and run the strestest very closly watching coretemp, be ready to stop what ever test you are doing if you see it get to ~60C as I imagine you will. Just be careful and watch those temps.


----------



## Draztik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thats ~35C so not bad but I am guessing that is idle. The temp that matters is Full load once it has stabilized. IIRC AMD's max temp spec for your chip is 62C so download LinX or Prime95 or any other stresstesting SW as well as Core Temp 0.99.8 open core temp and then go to options > adjust offsets and put in 10. That will give you a more accurate temperature. Now leave that open and run the strestest very closly watching coretemp, be ready to stop what ever test you are doing if you see it get to ~60C as I imagine you will. Just be careful and watch those temps.


Thanks for helping me out I really do appreciate it, I don't have much experience overclocking, I remember overclocking with dip switches on asus boards years ago thats the last time I was overclocking lol. I downloaded Core Temp 0.99.8 I had 0.99.7 and I noticed they fixed the temp display, it now displays the temp for all cores. After adjusting the offset value to 10 my temps now read 49C at idle I'm going to run those tests and see what happens but 49C at idle is just about pushing it wouldn't you say?


----------



## Johnsen

Anyone knows if its possible to run a 8800 (or something like that) as secondary Physx card on this board?

My system is listed bellow


----------



## [CyGnus]

yes no problems there


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draztik*


Thanks for helping me out I really do appreciate it, I don't have much experience overclocking, I remember overclocking with dip switches on asus boards years ago thats the last time I was overclocking lol. I downloaded Core Temp 0.99.8 I had 0.99.7 and I noticed they fixed the temp display, it now displays the temp for all cores. After adjusting the offset value to 10 my temps now read 49C at idle I'm going to run those tests and see what happens but 49C at idle is just about pushing it wouldn't you say?


For sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


Anyone knows if its possible to run a 8800 (or something like that) as secondary Physx card on this board?

My system is listed bellow











Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


yes no problems there


Intersting because mine wont even let me boot with my two 8800GTS 512's in the board.....


----------



## sleepergsr

damn...i guess the black slot on the rams is better...i can actually run my rams at 2000 at cas 8 stable....hm...very strange. before on the red slot...i couldnt even run it at that...i would crash prime95 in like a couple miins...now i can pass an hour or so...on prime95...interesting. =)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Hmmm, perhaps I should try the black slots someday. Well, you know what they say right?

Once you go black you never go back


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
damn...i guess the black slot on the rams is better...i can actually run my rams at 2000 at cas 8 stable....hm...very strange. before on the red slot...i couldnt even run it at that...i would crash prime95 in like a couple miins...now i can pass an hour or so...on prime95...interesting. =)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Hmmm, perhaps I should try the black slots someday. Well, you know what they say right?

Once you go black you never go back

















My manual says to use the blue slots. I figure they mean the black ones tho.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Hmmm, perhaps I should try the black slots someday. Well, you know what they say right?

Once you go black you never go back









lol...haha.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 







My manual says to use the blue slots. I figure they mean the black ones tho.

Blue, ***?? Our boards don't even have blue slots! What color was the grass that dude was smoking when he wrote that manual?


----------



## sleepergsr

LOL...he meant red. =) he mistaken it for the msi..with i like also.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I hope so


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone know how to use Rog Connect with a linux laptop? Im trying to use my eee pc and every time I click on RC Tweakit it says the connection is not available.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
LOL...he meant red. =) he mistaken it for the msi..with i like also.

nope.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Anyone know how to use Rog Connect with a linux laptop? Im trying to use my eee pc and every time I click on RC Tweakit it says the connection is not available.

When it says "connection not available", try unplugging the usb cable from the laptop for a second and plug it back in.


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Intersting because mine wont even let me boot with my two 8800GTS 512's in the board.....

Uhm.. That would be logic's cause the formula IV doesnt support SLI, but should some how support at second (Nvidia with a ATI) card for PhysX, but since you have the extreme, the Lucid Hydra chip should easely support SLI. SLI + ATI - not so much.


----------



## Draztik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
nope.

That's crazy it should say red


----------



## nagle3092

Mine says blue as well, Im sure it was just a typo with some of the books.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am gonna try the black slots too see if i am lucky eheheh, the 8800GT should run i know that with a ATi present we must use a mod driver but nvidia card's should do i dont understand why not.... weird.... about SLI you must have sli patch installed (0.9 version)


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
nope.

i guess its a typo...=)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
I am gonna try the black slots too see if i am lucky eheheh, the 8800GT should run i know that with a ATi present we must use a mod driver but nvidia card's should do i dont understand why not.... weird.... about SLI you must have sli patch installed (0.9 version)

mmm now i just need to figure how to remove it...... Mabe it's just time for a reformat... What a PITA IDK

QVL ***!!!!!! Booted and into windows @ 325 with a friends OCZ that is on the QVL just fine. Pop my sticks back in and FF DRAM light...... Guess it's time to find some ram off the QVL...


----------



## davidm71

I was wondering if there is a separate thread for Crosshair rig pics? Almost as good as porn as far as I'm concerned so if people want to share please post your pics either here if its ok with the starter of this thread or lets start a new one dedicated to the hot pics...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


I was wondering if there is a separate thread for Crosshair rig pics? Almost as good as porn as far as I'm concerned so if people want to share please post your pics either here if its ok with the starter of this thread or lets start a new one dedicated to the hot pics...


that reminds me I need to post up another.

Sexy board under UV sorry but the cam would not focus very well









I LMAO when i saw this...









F1 F1 F1!


----------



## davidm71

That picture reminds me of an issue I have with the Crosshair with all the bios post messages popping up at boot. Anyway to hide those post messages?

thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


That picture reminds me of an issue I have with the Crosshair with all the bios post messages popping up at boot. Anyway to hide those post messages?

thanks.


they usually don't come up unless something is wrong or you tell them to come up. Or it *thinks* you are giving the cpu too much voltage


----------



## RagingCain

Actually, I have had that error on more than one occasion when Turbo was enabled or Auto, yet my offset for OC was too low. If you know you are stable, a simple jump in BIOS and right back out fixes it.

I had the same issue on Gigabyte 790FXTA, I think 10xxTs report two different voltages for "stock" one for Turbo enabled, one for disabled. I find it is just better to have mild oc on all cores and still be able to undervolt.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## davieg

I get a CPU Fan error every-time it posts, bloody annoying as both fans are spinning I think around 900 RPM in BIOS, no matter if I tell it to ignore the speed or what still same fan error, was wondering if its because both fans are running off a splitter, but id have to do alot of rearrangement to set them both up separate. Only started since 1102 BIOS which also seemed to stop my OC station from working, only been emailing ASUS for 4 weeks and they only answer I can get is they're not sure its compatible as all the compatibility information has disappeared off the web page, would roll back to an earlier BIOS but not sure its possible to go back to the 10xx version.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


that reminds me I need to post up another.

Sexy board under UV sorry but the cam would not focus very well









F1 F1 F1!


 It would look better/less crowded with the gpu in the bottom 16x slot. You will get the exact same performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


That picture reminds me of an issue I have with the Crosshair with all the bios post messages popping up at boot. Anyway to hide those post messages?

thanks.


 Go into BIOS>hardware monitor>then whatever you are looking for............>press "shift" and "+" and you will see the word ignored pop up. No more message about that.

EDIT: only way to get rid of cpu fan message is to plug something in to cpu fan header as far as I can tell.


----------



## davieg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


EDIT: only way to get rid of cpu fan message is to plug something in to cpu fan header as far as I can tell.


Yeah, the splitter is plugged into the CPU fan header, and board detecting speed of 900 RPM ish on CPU fan in hardware monitor part of BIOS. However still get the CPU fan error.

Dave.


----------



## ny_driver

Have you tried plugging anything different in there, or wiggle it around maybe?


----------



## davieg

Yeah a PWM fan seems to work fine and as it should, a DC Fan doesnt seem to work correctly no matter if I'm using splitter or just one fan(have tried different fans too), The thing is its detecting correct speed its spinning as it should, just throws a wobbly at POST with the CPU Fan error. The only worry I have is that I now automatically ignore the warning and if something does go wrong with the fans I probably wont notice due to the board crying wolf to often (IE every POST)

Dave


----------



## RagingCain

That fan problem could be the resistor/splitter not properly grounded, especially if you see RPMs. Any way the problem can be remitted if you plug another fan to CPU fan slot and for the CPU fan plug that to a molex, best solution if cable length is an issue.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## marjamar

Has anyone been able to the the on-board lan working without BSOD issues? I've had my system up and running for a couple of days now, but anytime I use networking heavily (especially streaming video from my LG Network Server) I can get the dreaded blue screen.

I've tried installing different Intel drivers, but no go. It's for sure a conflict with Intel's hardware/drivers on this new m/b as all is fine when I use a gigabit networking card.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Has anyone been able to the the on-board lan working without BSOD issues? I've had my system up and running for a couple of days now, but anytime I use networking heavily (especially streaming video from my LG Network Server) I can get the dreaded blue screen.

I've tried installing different Intel drivers, but no go. It's for sure a conflict with Intel's hardware/drivers on this new m/b as all is fine when I use a gigabit networking card.

-Rodger


this is a know issue. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davieg*


I get a CPU Fan error every-time it posts, bloody annoying as both fans are spinning I think around 900 RPM in BIOS, no matter if I tell it to ignore the speed or what still same fan error, was wondering if its because both fans are running off a splitter, but id have to do alot of rearrangement to set them both up separate. Only started since 1102 BIOS which also seemed to stop my OC station from working, only been emailing ASUS for 4 weeks and they only answer I can get is they're not sure its compatible as all the compatibility information has disappeared off the web page, would roll back to an earlier BIOS but not sure its possible to go back to the 10xx version.


Try this. It might stop your CPU Fan Error screen.
BIOS--> BOOT Tab--> Boot settings Config-->Wait for F1 if Error-->DISABLE


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


this is a know issue. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


Yeah, I knew this coming in as it was mentioned on Newegg.com's reviews for this m/b. But, there was also a fix mentioned by upgrading the intel drivers, which didn't work for me.

On another note -- I'm wondering what a good starting point for O/C'ing my hardware. I'd like to try to see what this thing will do.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Yeah, I knew this coming in as it was mentioned on Newegg.com's reviews for this m/b. But, there was also a fix mentioned by upgrading the intel drivers, which didn't work for me.

On another note -- I'm wondering what a good starting point for O/C'ing my hardware. I'd like to try to see what this thing will do.

-Rodger


I wish I could see what mine can do but unfortunately until i sell my ram and get some QVL approved ram I cant


----------



## RagingCain

TEMP WARNINGS:
I hate to tell you this boys, at least for me, TurboV Evo is the only one reporting the correct temps. EVERY program that does read CPU temps is 5c too low. I compared TurboV Evo to Bios 4 times. I got a screenies below. By the time I got the phone to turn on and take a picture saw the temp go from 40c to 43c, when I logged into Win7, TVE was reporting 42c.

Hey IOS, and everyone else interested in overclocking the 1090T. Link

I posted my uber results of the last 48 hours. Temperature problem was ambient. H50 is highly highly affected by ambient temperatures just above 23.333c. After that, its thermal efficiency goes right out the window. Under that its relatively nice.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


TEMP WARNINGS:
I hate to tell you this boys, at least for me, TurboV Evo is the only one reporting the correct temps. EVERY program that does read CPU temps is 5c too low. I compared TurboV Evo to Bios 4 times. I got a screenies below. By the time I got the phone to turn on and take a picture saw the temp go from 40c to 43c, when I logged into Win7, TVE was reporting 42c.


it is not a mb problem but actually a cpu issue. The temp sensors are not calibrated correctly. Even my new 95W version of the 1055T is off by ~10*C so I offset it in coretemp. Interestingly enough on my MSI-790FX-GD70 which had ACC and core unlock features. When I turned on the core unlock I lost temp monitoring for the cores but the CPU speed looked to be correct. I have not yet tried that with this board but I think I just might do that now.

edit: yep kills core readings when core unlocker is on.


----------



## RagingCain

Look at the pictures, this is *CPU temp*, not core temp. No program is reading my CPU temp accurately. Possibly only extreme boards, or even just me.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Look at the pictures, this is *CPU temp*, not core temp. No program is reading my CPU temp accurately. Possibly only extreme boards, or even just me.


hmmm In about an hour I will be able to hook my laptop up to my extreme board and will be able to watch CPU temp using the rog connect and will see If mine is the same.


----------



## RagingCain

I am hoping this is one of two things, either just the 1090T + Extreme = Bios Fix OR, Extreme being new, with not a lot of feedback going back to HW Mon, RealTemp, CoreTemp, AIDA64, Everest, letting them know its off.

Either way, hopefully, not a damaged motherboard.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Seems to be the same here. RC tweekIt is 6* below what bios says and EVO, pcprobe, and all the other SW that comes with board reads same 6* above what RC tweekIt says.


----------



## RagingCain

The funny thing is, is that I thought all of these programs read from BIOS. I am not entirely convinced that TurboV Evo is displaying the correct CPU temp, but its not a bad idea to go by it for safety reasons. Besides the BIOS temp itself could have code in it to offset actual temp before displaying it to Hardware Monitor. If anything, staying under 60c will keep me at 55c if thats the real temp, and if not, I am under the official safe limit.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


TEMP WARNINGS:
I hate to tell you this boys, at least for me, TurboV Evo is the only one reporting the correct temps. EVERY program that does read CPU temps is 5c too low. I compared TurboV Evo to Bios 4 times. I got a screenies below. By the time I got the phone to turn on and take a picture saw the temp go from 40c to 43c, when I logged into Win7, TVE was reporting 42c.

Hey IOS, and everyone else interested in overclocking the 1090T. Link

I posted my uber results of the last 48 hours. Temperature problem was ambient. H50 is highly highly affected by ambient temperatures just above 23.333c. After that, its thermal efficiency goes right out the window. Under that its relatively nice.


Thanks RagingCain,
But I'm really at the end of OCing my 1090(on my current cooling setup).

4.400GHz, 3100 for CPU/NB, 1900 6-9-6-21 for RAM
or
4.500GHz, 3000 for CPU/NB, 2000 7-9-7-24 for RAM

Right now, I try to hit 2100 7-10-7-24, 3150 for CPU/NB, and ... will see for CPU(testing 3.8GHz).

About CPU temp...I dont care about it. In my opinion is crap, because is mobo(cpu area) related.
Mobo gets hot around the CPU(at full load), and heats up the CPU.
I read somewere that the CPU temp probe is under the CPU socket, so if the mobo gets hot, the CPU temp goes up.
Anyway, i have a 70mm fan cooling that area(back of the mobo) and my CPU temp dropped 6'C(core temps are the same for fan ON/OFF).

Check the pix. HW Monitor max. CORE and CPU temp
70mm fan OFF and ON


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I ordered my flares so as soon as they get here I can start to OC









BTW what does it take to get on the owners list? I dont see it.

@IOS: i personally go by core temp too, and nice find.


----------



## RagingCain

I have 0 degrees for every core. I only ever go by Core temp +13c offset.... except when you have this.

By the way its funny you mention about dropping CPU speed, I am currently in the process of finding degree changes based off of speed changes. Rather than using the raw temps, you can use them as a way to gauge the % of increase/decrease based off of temps. In other words, I am finding what will give you the most bang for your buck per degree c.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I have 0 degrees for every core. I only ever go by Core temp +13c offset.... except when you have this.

By the way its funny you mention about dropping CPU speed, I am currently in the process of finding degree changes based off of speed changes. Rather than using the raw temps, you can use them as a way to gauge the % of increase/decrease based off of temps. In other words, I am finding what will give you the most bang for your buck per degree c.

do you have the core unlocker on? because thats what happens when I turn it on.


----------



## RagingCain

Yeah its off in Bios. I will definitely double check i.e. enable save, disable save, see if it didn't "catch" the first time.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Yeah its off in Bios. I will definitely double check i.e. enable save, disable save, see if it didn't "catch" the first time.

make sure the button is off too. Should be white.

Anyone able to get the Lucid chip working for Nvidia????? This thing ias driving me nuts. I even tried with 2 260's


----------



## RagingCain

I was fairly confident it was supposed to be ATi + Nvidia, otherwise you need some SLi hack or some such.

P.S. You have both extra EZ_Plugs plugged in right? One at the bottom near the OptTemp pins, and one next to the RC_Connector.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I was fairly confident it was supposed to be ATi + Nvidia, otherwise you need some SLi hack or some such.

P.S. You have both extra EZ_Plugs plugged in right? One at the bottom near the OptTemp pins, and one next to the RC_Connector.

yep got both in. If I read correctly there is a N mode for Nvidia SLI like tech,


----------



## RagingCain

Well it looks like I got it reading core temps. Thanks for bringing that up about Unlocker, it indeed was disabled, but I redid and now I got my core temps back. This will make my overclocking much better. I have six programs now reading virtually the same temps. The only one different is TurboV Evo and Bios. It can't be a coincidence. For now I will keep reading the TVE temp as a precautionary.

Looks like my full load temps are only 6c less than CPU socket temp, so I am guessing CPU socket temp +2c sounds about right for cores.

If its indeed the case, I destroyed my old record but there isn't a chance in hell I could go any higher with H50 cooler. Have a look. Ambient off the wall is 73f (23.333c) right now.

Prime95 - Small FFTs @ 40 Minute Marker


----------



## mybadomen

Woot another great Club to join! Thanks guys for having me and so far i am loving my new board.I have the Crosshair Formula IV with the AMD PhenomII x6 1090T @ 4.01 GHZ 100% stable with Prime95.Here is a shot of the Motherboard in my Rig called "Red October" I know the bottom of the case looks a bit lonely.Really needs another 2 gig HD5870 sitting there







. All in good time.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Love how you wire loomed the PSU cables, really cleans up the look of the rig.


----------



## adamlau

Anyone with a USB keyboard notice that the keyboard is sometimes not detected after a hard reset (e.g. hitting the reset button)? No issues with a power cycled reset (e.g. C.P.R). Known issue?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Never had that issue here.


----------



## RagingCain

I was thinking there might be a bit of a short in certain USB slots on the back of my keyboard, I never had it fail on reb00t. But many a times, my mouse or keyboard leds would flicker very fast when keys are pressed until it entered post. I have double and triple checked but for me its just purely cosmetic at this point.

I am starting to notice a lot of differences on this board than the images in the manual.


----------



## mybadomen

Any of you guys getting extremely slow usb transfer speeds.Example i stick a flash drive in my build and transfer a 800 mb movie it takes forever.but i do the same thing on my laptop or old Dells i have lying around and it is way way faster.Like maby 10 to 20 times faster on the old machines.I was thinking maby a setting or something?I already tried setting usb to performance in device manager and no difference.This also could have nothing to do with the MB it could be Windows 7 64. That's what i am trying to narrow down.Thanks Guys.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Anyone with a USB keyboard notice that the keyboard is sometimes not detected after a hard reset (e.g. hitting the reset button)? No issues with a power cycled reset (e.g. C.P.R). Known issue?


I do once in awhile, this happened with a CIIIF also.


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Anyone with a USB keyboard notice that the keyboard is sometimes not detected after a hard reset (e.g. hitting the reset button)? No issues with a power cycled reset (e.g. C.P.R). Known issue?


 Did happen Once but a simple port switch ficed it.


----------



## RagingCain

Usually what happens for me is it starts off at 70mb/s and trickle down 10~5 mb/s.

Windows Vista/7 have a lot of USB transfer speed problems, there are a billion different KB hotfixes which claim to fix it, none of them ever worked for me.

This isn't a specific motherboard thing, just do a search for "Windows 7 +usb transfer rate" Looks like 17.1 million hits on Google... looks like its gone down some. Oh well : )

I just ignore it and wait for Windows 8 haha. Try a LiveDistro of any Linux, no transfer problems (but not many distributions support our beastly hardware.)


----------



## nagle3092

Ok so I got a question about my incoming SSD, I ordered a Mushkin Callisto Deluxe and I plan on doing a full reinstall once it arrives. My question is how can I make sure Trim is activated? I have no clue about this since its my first SSD.


----------



## RagingCain

CmdPrompt

Type:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 Trim Disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 Trim Enabled

I have seen a lot places say 1 is enabled, but I verified it myself with SSDLife, and switching it to 1, does indeed turn it off.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
CmdPrompt

Type:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 Trim Disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 Trim Enabled

I have seen a lot places say 1 is enabled, but I verified it myself with SSDLife, and switching it to 1, does indeed turn it off.

Thanks man, what about drivers for the Sata controller is that anything I'll have to worry about?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Thanks man, what about drivers for the Sata controller is that anything I'll have to worry about?

you may need the chipset driver I would grab it just in case. Get both the 32 bit and 64 bit as I have found that most of the installers require 32 bit drivers even if they are for a 64 bit OS.


----------



## RagingCain

Yeah have them ready either in a second cdrom (i.e. the drivers disc) or just have a flash drive plugged in them already unzipped. Win7 is pretty painless and auto detects extra drives normally.


----------



## Psycho666

is there any news about a new bios for the Formula so that the LLC is stable, instead of all over the place?
it's getting pretty annoying too see the voltage change randomly


----------



## nagle3092

Yeah I always keep a folder with the latest drivers/programs on an extra hard drive. I was wondering if there was any specific driver for the sata controller that would be needed for the trim command. I think I was reading somewhere that you need to have the MS ACHPI(?) driver for it to work correctly. I could more than likely be wrong and just thinking to far into it.


----------



## sub50hz

AHCI.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance...ller_Interface


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
AHCI.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance...ller_Interface

There we go, yeah I read about it like 4 hours ago and works been taking its toll today.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
There we go, yeah I read about it like 4 hours ago and works been taking its toll today.

I hear ya. I haven't worked for 3 weeks and my brain is going to mush. Will be glad to get back to work on Thursday, lol.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I hear ya. I haven't worked for 3 weeks and my brain is going to mush. Will be glad to get back to work on Thursday, lol.

I'll trade you work for time off







but anyways so any word on if I would need a specific driver to support trim or does is just matter if the OS has it enabled?


----------



## RagingCain

Nah, you just make sure you get SSD that has Trim functionality, Windows 7 should handle the rest. You want to make sure your drive is AHCI mode in BIOS, not IDE or RAID, for maximum benefit of the SSD. The only time RAID0 becomes inherently faster than SSD with Trim enabled is when its grouped up with 4-6 drives (depending on the quality) all in Raid0. Then do you see amazing gains with 4 small SSDs in Raid. That was my original plan, I have 2x 30GB now. I am not sure, I need the speed, nor did I need a raid of 4 30gb drives for not much more to go on it than Windows and maybe photoshop. Its not a cost effective performance increase solution.

There are a billion tweaks you can do when your system is up and running. I do enjoy the benefits, but to me its meh. My drives are just boot drives, so I am still using HDD for everything else. Its negligible to me, just having a fast load time for core components and regular load time for everything else.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Nah, you just make sure you get SSD that has Trim functionality, Windows 7 should handle the rest. You want to make sure your drive is AHCI mode in BIOS, not IDE or RAID, for maximum benefit of the SSD. The only time RAID0 becomes inherently faster than SSD with Trim enabled is when its grouped up with 4-6 drives (depending on the quality) all in Raid0. Then do you see amazing gains with 4 small SSDs in Raid. That was my original plan, I have 2x 30GB now. I am not sure, I need the speed, nor did I need a raid of 4 30gb drives for not much more to go on it than Windows and maybe photoshop. Its not a cost effective performance increase solution.

There are a billion tweaks you can do when your system is up and running. I do enjoy the benefits, but to me its meh. My drives are just boot drives, so I am still using HDD for everything else. Its negligible to me, just having a fast load time for core components and regular load time for everything else.

When I had my SSD I only had it for the OS my programs and my games. Everything seemed to load super fast! Whether it was on that drive or not! I still have the SSD, but I think it's bad, I just haven't had time to try it in another system yet.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I figured out my Hydra problem.

SOP is: if your running a PnP OS to change it to reflect that in bios. Well That was my issue. I thought about it and the OS has no idea what Hydra is so how would it know who to assign IRQ's for it.









Now to see If I can get it working with my 88GTS's or if I still need to figure out how to make them and windows think that they are 98GTX's


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I played around with this board today and had some fun!



















If anyone is interested, this board is for sale. I'll post an ad in the for sale section in a bit.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I played around with this board today and had some fun!

[/IMG]



If anyone is interested, this board is for sale. I'll post an ad in the for sale section in a bit.
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
I wanna see you do that with FSB only [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## robert_dk3

Hey guys wondering if any of you have had a problem with USB thumb drives and portable HDD's?
when i set up this comp about 2 weeks ago i had my portable HDD working fine in my old system but when i plugged it into my new system it said USB Device Not Recognized soo i plugged it back into my old system and it did the same thing soo i tried with my thumb drive and also said USB Device Not Recognized.

the device status is:
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Soo what i want to know is if it is the board of windows playing up..
i still have not been able to get my portable HDD or thumb drive working.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robert_dk3* 
Hey guys wondering if any of you have had a problem with USB thumb drives and portable HDD's?
when i set up this comp about 2 weeks ago i had my portable HDD working fine in my old system but when i plugged it into my new system it said USB Device Not Recognized soo i plugged it back into my old system and it did the same thing soo i tried with my thumb drive and also said USB Device Not Recognized.

the device status is:
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Soo what i want to know is if it is the board of windows playing up..
i still have not been able to get my portable HDD or thumb drive working.









bummer

2 questions

are you using the USB ports on your case or on the back of the motherboard?
did you install the most up to date USB drivers from the ASUS support website?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robert_dk3* 
Hey guys wondering if any of you have had a problem with USB thumb drives and portable HDD's?
when i set up this comp about 2 weeks ago i had my portable HDD working fine in my old system but when i plugged it into my new system it said USB Device Not Recognized soo i plugged it back into my old system and it did the same thing soo i tried with my thumb drive and also said USB Device Not Recognized.

the device status is:
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Soo what i want to know is if it is the board of windows playing up..
i still have not been able to get my portable HDD or thumb drive working.









I have used a USB HDD for ghosting my install with no problem, and several USB thumbdrives have had no problems at all, even without stopping them with the hardware removal tool.


----------



## robert_dk3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHawker* 
I have used a USB HDD for ghosting my install with no problem, and several USB thumbdrives have had no problems at all, even without stopping them with the hardware removal tool.









Thanks for that, i know its not the HDD becuase i just took it out of the case and stuck it on the X Dock on my case and it worked fine and had the stuff i lost on it!
i want to get to the bottem of this problem but i dont want to ruin any more storage devices :\\
i also installed windows on another hdd to see if it was windows playing up and same thing happend.

ohh and i when i pulled the portable hdd apart i took the sata to usb connecter and plugged it into my laptop with another hdd and it worked fine... tried it in this system and it did not work at all....reckon its the motherboard playing up?

i have also uninstalled all the usb devices and reinstalled a few times


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robert_dk3* 
Thanks for that, i know its not the HDD becuase i just took it out of the case and stuck it on the X Dock on my case and it worked fine and had the stuff i lost on it!
i want to get to the bottem of this problem but i dont want to ruin any more storage devices :\\
i also installed windows on another hdd to see if it was windows playing up and same thing happend.

You don't mention your OS in your signature. Did you use the driver off the CD that came with the board?

As a g asked above, did you connect to the rear USB connector on the mobo, or did you use a case USB connector wired to the mobo? Some of these case cables are cheesy and don't supply enough voltage to work properly with high draw devices. You are not using the USB 3.0 connector, are you, (there is a separate driver for this), or the ROG connect USB connector?

What a bummer the thumbdrive & hdd are not working at all now! I don't know the win error, but maybe you could google it for a start to getting those devices back on line.

Some answers found on a ms forum from googling:

Reseting the bios configuration resolved this conflict for me.

Replacing the cable resolved this issue. (found twice)


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I played around with this board today and had some fun!

If anyone is interested, this board is for sale. I'll post an ad in the for sale section in a bit.

You sir... suck.... I have the OC bug bad... I am trying to convince myself to drop air cooling and go all liquidio


----------



## [CyGnus]

RagingCain go for it you wont regret it


----------



## kotipelto

my nb temp is at 49"c under prime95 torchure test with 955be overclocked 3.8 ghz . is this temp to high ??!!!!


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
You sir... suck.... I have the OC bug bad... I am trying to convince myself to drop air cooling and go all liquidio

As [CyGnus] said...Go for it







. Keep an air cooler around for those times when the pump needs to be replaced, or when you are cleaning your blocks and want to use the box







.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kotipelto*


my nb temp is at 49"c under prime95 torchure test with 955be overclocked 3.8 ghz . is this temp to high ??!!!!


any thing less than 65 C is ok but lower is better


----------



## RagingCain

You water guys are killing me....

How much does a full & decent setup cost (estimated)?

Optional GPU blocks for 5870s. They can be added later and also the boards heatsink would be replaced, so knowing that I need room for expansion, what should I be looking to expect on the bill?


----------



## marjamar

Well, started testing today. Stock setup is very fine (in my estimation), but I'd like to see some brute force and speed here, just for fun of course ;>).

Lots of new software, some of the older stuff I can remember using some time back. So far I'm adjusting off of auto settings, just inching up the multiplier and using 2000Mhz Dram Freq as a base. Memory is currently running at 9-10-9-27-2T (Auto) and CPU is 3840Mhz and testing stable using Prime95.

I'm reading this thread right now to get some pointers that I'm sure are in it. Just the little increase I seen so far has boosted my overall opinion of this setup. Memory type I chose may be a stumbling block... Don't know yet.

Anyway, having fun here.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Well, started testing today. Stock setup is very fine (in my estimation), but I'd like to see some brute force and speed here, just for fun of course ;>).

Lots of new software, some of the older stuff I can remember using some time back. So far I'm adjusting off of auto settings, just inching up the multiplier and using 2000Mhz Dram Freq as a base. Memory is currently running at 9-10-9-27-2T (Auto) and CPU is 3840Mhz and testing stable using Prime95.

I'm reading this thread right now to get some pointers that I'm sure are in it. Just the little increase I seen so far has boosted my overall opinion of this setup. Memory type I chose may be a stumbling block... Don't know yet.

Anyway, having fun here.

-Rodger

Memory could give you issues as mine did







of course mine was older. But I know yours is not on the QVL as it is rated too high.

Prime is nothing to memory stability try 50 passes of LinX with the all button pressed. Now thats a test!


----------



## nagle3092

Has anyone else noticed system instability after using TurboV then crashing? I was getting all kinds of weird things but it seems that flashing to a different bios then backs corrects it. Could it be because the software is editing the bios then something happens ie crash or whatever. Thats the only thing I could think of.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Has anyone else noticed system instability after using TurboV then crashing? I was getting all kinds of weird things but it seems that flashing to a different bios then backs corrects it. Could it be because the software is editing the bios then something happens ie crash or whatever. Thats the only thing I could think of.

Quite possible. This is one reason that I do not like to OC with SW. You can Screw you windows install, bios, all sorts of bad things can happen. It really sux when you are OC'ing get a BSOD and then find that your windows install is so screwed that you have to reinstall and you forgot to make an image before you started to OC.......


----------



## nagle3092

Yeah I was only using it to make minor adjustments but after these issues Im not using it anymore. I was getting all kinds of memory errors even at stock clocks but once I flashed to an older bios and back it fixed it luckily.


----------



## marjamar

I've about reached my limit with the cooling system I have installed. Setting on sustained 65~66 deg. C. with a room temp of 76 deg. F. I had to modify my last settings just a little as one of the cores had an error at about 30 min. into prime95's torture test. Here's a screen grab of where everything is at. Any good suggestions from this point anyone?

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

@ Rodger, GOOD LORD STOP, 62c is the highest you should go. STOP IT NOW, PUT DOWN THE BIOS!

@ Nagle, Yeah I had a problem, what fixed it for me was, every 3 or 4 good changes, i.e. 3 or 4 voltage bumps, I would reb00t on purpose and go to Bios, and restore the majority of the settings back to Auto because it saves whatever value it has in TVE to your BIOS even when it should be Auto. Secondly, is your memory voltage high enough? Mine was speced at 1.65v, but that wasn't stable even at underclocks/loose timings. I got it fixed at 1.7v. Infact, I was able to hit 2400 MHz, on this memory @ 1.7v I didn't think you could overclock ram so much, it tends to be pissy.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
I've about reached my limit with the cooling system I have installed. Setting on sustained 65~66 deg. C. with a room temp of 76 deg. F. I had to modify my last settings just a little as one of the cores had an error at about 30 min. into prime95's torture test. Here's a screen grab of where everything is at. Any good suggestions from this point anyone?

-Rodger

Yes I see one major problem. You are reading CPU temp not core temps. You most likely have about 5 degrees to go. That is prob about .04v so you should be able to push that further. Make sure core unlocker is disabled both in bios and with the button so that you can see the core temps then add 10* to the readings. That will show you what you actually need to be going by.


----------



## RagingCain

I am sure you mean well but core temps are always HOTTER than CPU temp. If he adds about 3c to his cpu socket, that is a good estimate of actual safe core temps. He really needs to back it down to prevent damage.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## marjamar

Thanks for the helps.

eclipseaudio4 - Changing the core unlocker switch didn't help show core temps. I think there's something glitzy with this particular software.

RagingCain - CPU is running idle at either 36 C. or 41 C. depending on whether you're looking at CPUID H/W monitor or PC Probe II. During rendering in Premiere CS5, it only goes up about 12 C. I don't have any games to try on this machine, but since mostly it will be used for video editing work, I'd think these settings should be pretty safe.

I'd like to know if there is a water cooling setup for this m/b and cpu that would do a nice job for something less then the $700 setup I seen here somewhere. I would maybe be interested for $200-$400 or so, but not more then that.

-Rodger


----------



## robert_dk3

Hey guys, first off i want to say thank you all for helping! i have tried front usb and back usb ports i even took out my mouse, keyboard and headset to test those slots but still same error, im using the most up to date drivers from asus website on windows 7
Also about the bios, i have reset bios back to stock and still nothing
my ipod works fine and shows up as a removable storage device.. Someone mentioned googling for a solution and i did that for ages before turning to you guys









Ohh and i tried two other usb cables

I just plugged in my Canon 400D and it said drivers could not be installed but it still shows up as a removable device
and my usb Flash drive flashes ONCE then wont flash again at all, Doesn't even get the error anymore..
Could this be a problem with the motherboard?


----------



## marjamar

Well, went to bed last night and left the computer to run a PCMark Vantage benchmark by itself. Woke up to find what I would see as a reasonable score -- 14,648. I know I can push this system more, but right now it is super stable and that's of primary importance to me and what I will be using this for. I suppose I'd like to run at 4.2 or more, but I just don't see that happening with the memory I purchased for this rig, and without water cooling.

Might try to do more, but then again I might just call this good.

Thanks everyone.

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

Stay tuned Rodg, I am going to try and hit 4.2 GHz tonight or tomorrow. I want to hit 1000 overclock. I will do my best to get it stable, but its going to take some work on my behalf. I also have that thread in my signature, of settings I used to get to 4 GHz. I will be posting 4.2 results in there eventually.

Keep checking back there. I feel 4.2 is acheivable with an H50, which is only slightly better than your AirCooling.

The Noctua Arrives today!!!!!! I love new stuff. I am going to paper rock scissors to decide on opening it, or go for water cooling.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Stay tuned Rodg, I am going to try and hit 4.2 GHz tonight or tomorrow. I want to hit 1000 overclock. I will do my best to get it stable, but its going to take some work on my behalf. I also have that thread in my signature, of settings I used to get to 4 GHz. I will be posting 4.2 results in there eventually.

Keep checking back there. I feel 4.2 is acheivable with an H50, which is only slightly better than your AirCooling.

The Noctua Arrives today!!!!!! I love new stuff. I am going to paper rock scissors to decide on opening it, or go for water cooling.


Oh, I'll be around -- maybe more then some would like, he, he. As to the Noctua, which did you order? Mine is NH-U12P. I meant to order the NH-D14, after seeing it on the newegg video, but made a mistake. Good I did I guess, as I don't think the D14 would have fit in this Lanboy Air box. If I do water cooling, I'd like to do everything, but not for a bunch of bucks. I looked at the Corsairs water cooling, but just doesn't look substantial enough -- Maybe I'm wrong.

Anyways, I'm happy. More is always better I suppose, but at my time of life, sometimes more is just harder to carry around ;>).

-Rodger


----------



## pbonay

Regards to all, I am new to the forum and would like to ask a few questions regarding to memory for my system. It is an ASUS Crosshair IV formula, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, Noctua NH-U12P, Power supply Corsair 750W, nVidia GeForce GTX 470 and a Seagate Barracuda 1TB. I do not plan to OC so for me 1066 or 1333 memory is enough or do I have to get higher speed memory? And would like to have 8GB in two 4GB units (not occupy the four slots in order to get more in the future if needed). Any recomendation on which memory to buy that is compatible with this sytem.
Thanks to everybody to pay attention to this message.


----------



## RagingCain

@PBONAY,

Check out ASUS QVL for Memory/Brands which are the best/most reliable for the Fomula which is here:
Formula QVL Link

See one you like, then try and find it on Newegg or wherever. Your best bet is to stick with QVL, unless you see a 4GB stick you really like not on the QVL, then I would advise going to manufacturers forums to see if someone else knows if it works for the board.


----------



## [CyGnus]

pbonay since ddr3 1600 is almost the same price as 1333 is not worth to save money there and you will be more Future proof, i suggest same GSkill 1600 CL7/8 if you can grab the 7/7/7/24 its one of the best pair around for the price AMD Loves low timings. About the amount of Ram 4GB is more than enough for everything the only reason you can give use to 7/8Gb is if you are using CAD or photoshop with a very high res. More ram will not give you better performance keep that in mind. For real bump in performance grab a SSD for the OS and most used app's and you are all set. (like X-25V cheap and very good)


----------



## hornet023

Hello, i was looking to be added to the list of Crosshair IV Formula owners and looking for some Overclocking knowledge,I am a medium knowledged overclocker but no where near expert


----------



## pbonay

Thanks for both answers. 
@RagingCain I have had a look there but there is no 2x4GB combination listed there and I want just two slots used.
@CyGnus I really need 8GB as well as you say I am on hi-res image diting and CAD prototyping.


----------



## hornet023

go with with what i did 2 X 4gb Sticks and find the timings that work for you.I have been told and according to some ratings i have seen that the G.Skill Ripjaw series is one of the the best

Edit : just for kicks i checked newegg for ya on the G.skill 2 X 4gb $184.00 / 8-8-8-24 timing


----------



## schmidtc89

I recently got the IV Formula for my new build. Works great but I am having trouble getting the internal spidf to work. I have it hooked up to go to my video card so sound will go through the HDMI but its not working. I used the same video card on a previous build and spdif working on a separate ASUS sound card but I was hoping I could use the on-board sound and do the same. Anyone have a settings or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I wanna see you do that with FSB only










I don't really know how AMD works (lol) so your joke went over my head. Is 245x20.5 (as in the second shot) what you mean?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You sir... suck.... I have the OC bug bad... I am trying to convince myself to drop air cooling and go all liquidio



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You water guys are killing me....

How much does a full & decent setup cost (estimated)?

Optional GPU blocks for 5870s. They can be added later and also the boards heatsink would be replaced, so knowing that I need room for expansion, what should I be looking to expect on the bill?


Water is fun









As for GPU blocks, I'd recommend a standalone block. It will hold its value longer, it doesn't cost as much, and you can use it on future GPU's.

A whole setup should run you around $350-400 if you buy new.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I don't really know how AMD works (lol) so your joke went over my head. Is 245x20.5 (as in the second shot) what you mean?

Water is fun









As for GPU blocks, I'd recommend a standalone block. It will hold its value longer, it doesn't cost as much, and you can use it on future GPU's.

A whole setup should run you around $350-400 if you buy new.


yeah the 245 is what I was talking about. Leaving the multiplier at stock and trying to hit the same core speed .









well this seems to be my max FSB. I need a bit more time to get other things up as well as find the best middle ground. Voltage is high I know! I can run 3000NB @ 3.6Ghz for sure but did not test higher yet. Ram just came in today so in maybe a week I should have this all set for the max possible. I think I can hit 4.2 GHZ but it would be at a memory sacrifice. I have a feeling that I am going to end up around 3.9Ghz even though I would love to be running 24/7 @ 4GHz or better. I just dont see the reason of running that If overall it would be slower then running say 3.7Ghz.


----------



## Houly

Sign me Up for the C4F
















And is that good Stock Temps ? Both MB and CPU got MX-3 no other MB "modding" as the Stock Themal Paste was pretty good on


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Houly*


Sign me Up for the C4F
















And is that good Stock Temps ? Both MB and CPU got MX-3 no other MB "modding" as the Stock Themal Paste was pretty good on










not bad. Cable management is a little better then mine but it is really hard to hide mine.

So after taking mine apart to clean out the PSU and run the wiring how I wanted, here is how she looks.
























Pics are a little blury gonna see If I can find my tripod. Night shot as soon as it gets dark.

And I need to remove the rest of the blue LED's on my rad fans and e-mail Gskill and ask them W T F is with Blue LED's for a memory kit that is primary red ?!?


----------



## Houly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not bad. Cable management is a little better then mine but it is really hard to hide mine.

So after taking mine apart to clean out the PSU and run the wiring how I wanted, here is how she looks.

Pics are a little blury gonna see If I can find my tripod. Night shot as soon as it gets dark.

Thnks its my first try doing some good cable management









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
And I need to remove the rest of the blue LED's on my rad fans and e-mail Gskill and ask them W T F is with Blue LED's for a memory kit that is primary red ?!?

LOL @ 4.3Ghz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houly* 
Thnks its my first try doing some good cable management









LOL @ 4.3Ghz









yea I just dont understand the logic there. Worst case I buy some red ones and remove then reapply the stickers. Best case Gskill is Kick A$$ and sends me some red fans. I already know their ram is Kick A$$ but we will see if they are


----------



## ny_driver

Nice bench eclipseaudio4.









No more cases for me either. You can see mine in my profile picture if you want.









Can't wait to get my 1090T I just bought for $225(open box).


----------



## marjamar

Well, did a little maintenance (cable wrapping mostly) and found a bit of a weak spot in my CPU cooler. When putting this thing on, I had to offset the fans about a 1/2" away from the m/b to give a taste of room for the 2 left banks of memory. In doing so, I opened up a bit of a leakage point for both the intake and exhaust fans to move air around the cooler instead of though it. It wasn't much, but enough that I need to do a little fix for it. I also noticed I have the rear chassis fan on low, so I switched it to high and turned the front 2 fans on high the same time. Now I have a total of 5 ea. 120mm fans running at about 1400 RPM and 2 120mm fans doing the same on the CPU cooler, then another 120mm in the power supply and a noisy little one on the m/b.

The 5 chassis fans are all blowing into the case and the cpu cooler fans blow straight up through the louvered top case panel. All the exterior areas on the case have cool air exhausting outwards, with slightly warm air coming from above the CPU and bottom of the m/b areas. I think I want to buy 2 more of these 120mm fans for the case side next to the bottom of the m/b. This should move enough air in, so there shouldn't be any hotter spaces anywhere inside this Landboy Air case and I will most likely be able to reduce the RPM's lower to lessen the fan noise.

Did another torture test for about a hour and the CPU temps hovered between 61 and 63 C. Just a couple of time for less then a minute or so did they peak at 64 C. Since I will never be using this much CPU power non-stop for any purpose I can imagine, I feel very comfortable with these temps and all around performance. Really nice to have a powerhouse editor to edit footage from my new little 60p camcorder. Works like a dream for sure.

Here's a few photos of my new build and editing station.

-Rodger


----------



## Farmer Boe

That Noctua heatsink getting enough air with the vid card right under it?


----------



## bwpotter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
I'm putting together a build centered around using the new Asus IV Extreme motherboard and the new AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz. I plan to overclock and was wondering if using a higher speed, enhanced latency memory such as the Viper II Series, Sector 5 Edition DDR3 4GB 2400MHz Enhanced Latency (PVV34G2400C9K) would allow me to reach greater speeds then using a more standard DDR3 2000 memory. My reasoning is with the greater overclocking controls on the board, perhaps having a higher speed memory may allow the CPU to run above 4+ GHz a bit easier.

Any suggestions here?

-Rodger

I just installed the G.SKILL Flare Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2000 modules (Model F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL) into a new build today. These are a brand new Flare model guaranteed to run 2000 MHz @ 1.55V!!! Not sure if they will fit your needs but I like the low voltage.

Been running prime95 for two hours and so far, so good. You can find them at Newegg here.

ASUS CFIV Formula
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Corsair H-50
G.SKILL Flare Series (2 x 4GB)
XFX HD-6870
OCZ Agility 2 60GB
WD Cavier Black 6.0GB 1TB
CM Storm Scout


----------



## marjamar

Yeah, I seen them a bit earlier this week on newegg. I just don't (didn't) want to spend that much on memory, so what I have seems to work well enough for my speed need and seems fully stable at the settings I'm using. Appreciate the link anyways.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe* 
That Noctua heatsink getting enough air with the vid card right under it?

I looked at it myself today when I was routing cables. There is so much moving air in this case, I honestly don't think there is anyplace where major heat can build up. That said, I suppose if I get some heavy game play going on, that GTX 470 may let extra heat rise up and of course that would be pulled though the CPU fans.

I'll keep a watch on temp rises when I install a couple of games and play them.

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

I got the Noctua NH-D14 installed... jesus it was a nightmare. So I had to remove my pretty heatsinks off the memory so the CPU heatsink would fit. I quickly learn that G.Skill obviously don't use any old thermal pads, but thermal pads consistent of guerilla glue. You should of seen my face of horror and agony when I ripped out two memory banks on two dimms. Of course I was pissed, but I will see if I can just do an RMA. So I continue on with installation. Low and behold our wonderful heatsink on the mosfet/nb is way too freaking large, I had to practically offset the heatsink just to get it screw on the NH-D14. This board is not designed for the Noctua.

I also ordered 4 Scythe Ultra Kazes... so I am going deaf, but the Noctua kept 4 GHz at 49c with UKs pointing straight at on about 15%, they are only inaudible at one setting, and that was it.

So despite being pissed, the initial results with 4gb.... are indeed cooler. I even hit 4.2 GHz stable for 30 minutes, but I kept getting a stranged BSOD of 1E, repeatedly no matter what voltage I put in... I am hoping the two remaining modules are not damaged. I should have gotten water cooling...


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I got the Noctua NH-D14 installed... jesus it was a nightmare. So I had to remove my pretty heatsinks off the memory so the CPU heatsink would fit. I quickly learn that G.Skill obviously don't use any old thermal pads, but thermal pads consistent of guerilla glue. You should of seen my face of horror and agony when I ripped out two memory banks on two dimms. Of course I was pissed, but I will see if I can just do an RMA. So I continue on with installation. Low and behold our wonderful heatsink on the mosfet/nb is way too freaking large, I had to practically offset the heatsink just to get it screw on the NH-D14. This board is not designed for the Noctua.

I also ordered 4 Scythe Ultra Kazes... so I am going deaf, but the Noctua kept 4 GHz at 49c with UKs pointing straight at on about 15%, they are only inaudible at one setting, and that was it.

So despite being pissed, the initial results with 4gb.... are indeed cooler. I even hit 4.2 GHz stable for 30 minutes, but I kept getting a stranged BSOD of 1E, repeatedly no matter what voltage I put in... I am hoping the two remaining modules are not damaged. I should have gotten water cooling...

gratz.


----------



## marjamar

Ouch! I sure hope it all works extra good.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Nice bench eclipseaudio4.









No more cases for me either. You can see mine in my profile picture if you want.









Can't wait to get my 1090T I just bought for $225(open box).









I have a macro for people like you but I cant use it here on OCN for fear of bannage so this will have to do.












































O and nice setup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Here's a few photos of my new build and editing station.

-Rodger

Nice setup but I would have to do two things.
1. Change the orientation of the Nocturna
2. Paint all the yellow (including on the printer) to blood red.
other then that







:

Working on max throughput ATM and have found a few interesting things that I am going to call do to instability.


----------



## digital_steve

Hey guys,
Is the extreme edition worth the extra price?
I'm thinking of putting one of these boards in a TJ07 and chucking a mobo waterblock on it but can't make heads or tails of the 2 boards...

Help appreciated


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digital_steve* 
Hey guys,
Is the extreme edition worth the extra price?
I'm thinking of putting one of these boards in a TJ07 and chucking a mobo waterblock on it but can't make heads or tails of the 2 boards...

Help appreciated









Extreme has more bells and whistles. the two coolest of which are HydraLogix and ROG connect.

Still tweeking.


----------



## nagle3092

I believe I had also read that the extreme has quite a bit better memory bandwith.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Extreme has more bells and whistles. the two coolest of which are HydraLogix and ROG connect.

Still tweeking.


I was up there trying as well, but seems like without a working formula, it's going to be so much trial and error that finding a stable group of settings may never appear. You should post incremental improvements as you go and those with similar hardware can become involved with chasing around the tweeks and post their own bit by bit improvements.

I had just about the same visible settings as yours, but could not run prime95 more the a couple of minutes before getting a BSOD.

Also, anything adjusted in bios should be noted as well. I'd help if collaboration sets well with you.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


I was up there trying as well, but seems like without a working formula, it's going to be so much trial and error that finding a stable group of settings may never appear. You should post incremental improvements as you go and those with similar hardware can become involved with chasing around the tweeks and post their own bit by bit improvements.

I had just about the same visible settings as yours, but could not run prime95 more the a couple of minutes before getting a BSOD.

Also, anything adjusted in bios should be noted as well. I'd help if collaboration sets well with you.

-Rodger


sounds good to me.

Right now I am working voltages down as I found that I was unstable due to too much voltage.

I will say that my settings are not for people running air! Actually had someone try to use my settings that was on air and that did not work out well for them....


----------



## RagingCain

Rodger look at the link in my signature, I have most of the data you are looking for.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just finished my loop Crosshair4 build theme:


----------



## RagingCain

Well done looks great : P


----------



## Chicken Patty

Love the theme Cygnus


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Just finished my loop Crosshair4 build theme:

Nice setup there. I would have to change out the leds tho. Getting ready to order about 50 red ones for a mod I have in my head as well as to replace the ones in the fan I got with the Gskills.


----------



## RagingCain

So the Noctua is treating me well, its not water cooling but was doing 4 GHz @ 48c for over an hour without the Ultra Kaze intakes on full. 47c with them at 50%. I got some room for overclock.... have to see what I can get out of it this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
So the Noctua is treating me well, its not water cooling but was doing 4 GHz @ 48c for over an hour without the Ultra Kaze intakes on full. 47c with them at 50%. I got some room for overclock.... have to see what I can get out of it this weekend.

Nice!









I'd say try to aim for 4.2 GHz.


----------



## wermad

hey guys, I just purchased a Rampage III extreme from an ocn member and my chiv formula, the ek mb block in nickel/plexi for it, my sig cpu and ram are for sale if anyone is interested









I will definitely miss the CHIV, it was w/out a doubt the best amd board I have ever owned and the most beautiful amd mb








thanks for all the help I received from all the owners


----------



## marjamar

Well, spent some more time on this o.c. stuff today. Seems to me on this system I need to keep CPU temp below 50c to keep from getting errors on prime95 torture. If I am determined to achieve something better then 3762 Mhz. I already have about the 2nd best air cooler, so I guess I need to do some actual research on water cooling.

-Rodger


----------



## digital_steve

Looks like the extreme is the way to go
... although i don't get the ROG thing...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digital_steve* 
Looks like the extreme is the way to go
... although i don't get the ROG thing...

the ROG connect is sweet! I personally use it to watch temps, voltage fluctuation, and current while benching. But it is very nice to be able to see what all is going on while benching so that you can see what you may need to do for stability.


----------



## digital_steve

Yeah but... what IS it?
Software? Mind control techniques? Martial arts?


----------



## ny_driver

screw water cooling............I spent $275 for my Swiftech Ultima XT something kit and water cooling was certainly better, but I built my current cooling solution for only ~$200. here is how I did it


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


I'm more than likely going to be getting one of these when they are released. Hopefully they aren't too expensive though.


289.98 from newegg


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Well, spent some more time on this o.c. stuff today. Seems to me on this system I need to keep CPU temp below 50c to keep from getting errors on prime95 torture. If I am determined to achieve something better then 3762 Mhz. I already have about the 2nd best air cooler, so I guess I need to do some actual research on water cooling.

-Rodger

Interesting, I don't seem to be having that issue at least not at that temp. Last linX run I made I hit 54 CPU and 51 core with 3.9 CPU @ 1.57v(bios) 3.0 NB @ 1.3v(bios) ram @ 1600 7-9-7-24 @ stock. With quite nice results. I wont call that stable but I think I may be able to go higher.
With the settings I was running before I was having instability issues. I will have to attribute them to temps but I am unsure of what they were, I just know they were below my AMD sepc'd max of 72.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digital_steve* 
Yeah but... what IS it?
Software? Mind control techniques? Martial arts?

It is hardware on the MB and software that reads it through either a bluetooth enabled smartphone or through USB and a laptop or computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
screw water cooling............I spent $275 for my Swiftech Ultima XT something kit and water cooling was certainly better, but I built my current cooling solution for only ~$200. here is how I did it









chillers are nice but cost quite a bit to keep running plus you have to possibility of condensation. Dont get me wrong I have one but I only use it on cheap CPU's that I dont use anymore. I killed a few boards and CPU's with it







Was able to get a 1 GHz OC on my AM2 5000+ with load temps below 10c adn 1.7v IIRC


----------



## bo40

just got parts in today for new build got crosshair IV extreme, 1075t,4 gigs ocz flexII 1600,2 saphire 6870,s 1050 watt abs modular psu,2 1 tb western digital 6.0 hd,s 2 24x lg burners and 1blueray burner and thermaltake xaser pluse watercooleing kit with extras and windows 7 ultimate 64 bit any suggestions on anything else


----------



## eclipseaudio4

BTW does Foxy even come in here any more????


----------



## ny_driver

You just have to properly rubberize the board and seal in the cpu socket, and then of course insulate the block well.

I forgot about how much it cost to run the a/c all day, but I don't really care as long as my cpu is frozen.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


BTW does Foxy even come in here any more????


I was just thinking that eclipse. Perhaps someone needs to co-run this thread. I wouldn't mind being added to this club. I am going to be here till.. AM5/6 comes out.

Hey Rodger, can you do a read out of all your voltage settings from PC Probe?
I think I could probably help you lower your temps. Don't forget you can get errors from Over voltage as well as under voltage so don't fret yet!

We are here for j00z buddy : ) That was supposed to sound like a you-z, not jews.


----------



## marjamar

Raging- Yesterday was the first day I connect my notebook up to the ROG connectors for remote viewing and control. Sure works slick. I've another computer to work on for a bit, but maybe later today or tomorrow I can post some readings.

eclips- Yeah, I don't think low 50's should cause problems either, but it is. I would suppose what's going on is, something(s) are at their ragged edge already, and the little bit of added resistance cause by running hotter is enough to spill (whatever is causing my problems) over the edge. I'm not done with this yet.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Raging- Yesterday was the first day I connect my notebook up to the ROG connectors for remote viewing and control. Sure works slick. I've another computer to work on for a bit, but maybe later today or tomorrow I can post some readings.

eclips- Yeah, I don't think low 50's should cause problems either, but it is. I would suppose what's going on is, something(s) are at their ragged edge already, and the little bit of added resistance cause by running hotter is enough to spill (whatever is causing my problems) over the edge. I'm not done with this yet.

-Rodger

Yea I have been there my 965 C2 would be unstable at anything if it went over 52c on the cores.

Ok so I got 4064 stable. Now to go for ~4200









Going to go into bios for setting for anyone who wants them.


----------



## RagingCain

Okay, my new memory is here, I will be up with results I am expect 44f tonight so I will be opening the windows and heating up Florida. Going to see if I can hit 4.3 GHz on the Noctua.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Okay, my new memory is here, I will be up with results I am expect 44f tonight so I will be opening the windows and heating up Florida. Going to see if I can hit 4.3 GHz on the Noctua.

I think it will. I should open mine tonight and let in the 32* or colder air and do some suicide runs


----------



## marjamar

Say, that reminds me. I've never got more then a static display of separate core temps. Most of the time, just zeros. Whenever they did work, they just stayed static at whatever temp they loaded with. I've tried core unlocker (bios and m/b) every which-way and the closest I got was those static readings.

I will admit, it has me wondering a bit about my CPU. I've noticed you're using a 1055T, so it might very well be that for some reason the 1090T does not like to tell people what it's core temps are for real!

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Okay, my new memory is here, I will be up with results I am expect 44f tonight so I will be opening the windows and heating up Florida. Going to see if I can hit 4.3 GHz on the Noctua.

Like it needs to be any hotter...

That, my friend, is EXACTLY why I move up here to Colorado. Spent most of my growing up years in S Florida, found my wife, raised all my kids in Orlando, and about 7 years ago decided to retire up near the mountains and actually have some seasons.

Don't even begin to miss it, even though I have alot of family still in S Florida.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yea I have been there my 965 C2 would be unstable at anything if it went over 52c on the cores.

Ok so I got 4064 stable. Now to go for ~4200









Going to go into bios for setting for anyone who wants them.

Just seen your last line... I'd like a complete picture of a good working BIOS setup. There is just alot of stuff in this BIOS I have no clue on -- Even though I use to own and run a computer service company years ago. Too sheltered a life I guess, huh?

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

IOS, you still around, looks like I am having trouble with PI Series ram.

Just wondering if you ever got 6-9-6 working?


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
IOS, you still around, looks like I am having trouble with PI Series ram.

Just wondering if you ever got 6-9-6 working?

got mines at 1.76 volt









lol ignore the aim windows please


----------



## RagingCain

You silly git. Running a pass of memtest now. Why didn't you tweak your timings? 7-9-7-21-26-90ns-1 for starters at 1.68

Sent from my Droid


----------



## RagingCain

1.76 is no post for me for 6-9-6 auto everything else. Sorry about the double post. Meant to edit. 1.772v and its acting funny. Just a blinking cursor...

Sent from my Droid


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
IOS, you still around, looks like I am having trouble with PI Series ram.

Just wondering if you ever got 6-9-6 working?

yes man, 1900 6-9-6-21 1T 1.775V (set in BIOS)

Max. was 1940 6-9-9-24 2T 1.8375V


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Just seen your last line... I'd like a complete picture of a good working BIOS setup. There is just alot of stuff in this BIOS I have no clue on -- Even though I use to own and run a computer service company years ago. Too sheltered a life I guess, huh?

-Rodger

I will save mine to my hard disk and then attach, as well as get the numbers for ya.


----------



## RagingCain

Alright thanks, knowing it can be done is all I needed







watch, 2000 @ 6-9-6 with less voltage muahaha. Let's go IOS me and my air cooling vs. you!!! Rawr

Sent from my Droid


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Alright thanks, knowing it can be done is all I needed







watch, 2000 @ 6-9-6 with less voltage muahaha. Let's go IOS me and my air cooling vs. you!!! Rawr

Sent from my Droid

Hit this,than we'll go drink a beer


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
Hit this,than we'll go drink a beer
















damn not sure I can pull that one off..... nope cant match but I might be able to come close







going to get started working on 4.2Ghz in a min here.


----------



## RagingCain

You are too smug. I am going to knock you off that top spot, wait till I get a hold of LiqHe.

Its a shame, I thought the Pi Series would have been a fantastic replacement for Flares, the specs are virtually identical... alas all I can get with some stability is 7-9-7 @ 1.8v.

No BSODs anymore, but its not passing Blend. I can't believe I paid a little more, I should of just used my old Reapers till Flares were back in stock.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ok here are my settings as well as a copy of my CMOS.
AI manual
CPU- Ratio 13.5
Turbo- Disabled
CPU BUS- 300
PCI-E- 100
RAM- 1600
CPU/NB- 3000
HT- 2100

Extreme OV- Enabled
CPU&NB mode- Manual
CPUv-1.478125
CPU/NBv- 1.3
CPU PWR FREQ- Auto
CPU VDDA- Auto
RAM- 1.7
HT- Auto
NBv- 1.55
NB 1.8v- Auto
SBv- 1.258750
AUTO

CPU LLC- Enabled
NB LLC- Enabled
SS- Disabled
SS- Disabled


----------



## RagingCain

Eclipse why disable Spectrum?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Eclipse why disable Spectrum?

because it causes Freq fluctuations and on its own can cause BSOD's on an OC's setup.

Quote:

the spread spectrum truned on elimnate EMI, Electro Magnetic Interferance. Which can Make your processor Frequncy spike from the Magnetic Wave lengths. EMI can affect the CPU Freq. kind of like a really quick rev up for your CPU frequncy. it will make it go from 3.0HGz to anything that will make your PC lock up. So if you are palgued by EMI then keep in on. but that's only in a Very unusual circumstance.

It's bad for overclocking so turn it off.

Just like the "Auto Disable PCI Frequency" option. PCI frequency can cause mild EMI effects as well. So when "Enbled" it will turn Off UNUSED PCI slots that could cause EMI. Lessening the chance of that adversly affecting your OCing....
I lold at that a bit. But what it does is freq hop you clocks.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
You are too smug. I am going to knock you off that top spot, wait till I get a hold of LiqHe.

Its a shame, I thought the Pi Series would have been a fantastic replacement for Flares, the specs are virtually identical... alas all I can get with some stability is 7-9-7 @ 1.8v.

No BSODs anymore, but its not passing Blend. I can't believe I paid a little more, I should of just used my old Reapers till Flares were back in stock.

You dont need 1.8 for 7-9-7.
set CPU/NB @ 3000
CPU/NB volt 1.325V(LLC Enable)
RAM @ 2000
Ram volt 1.725V


----------



## RagingCain

To get a LinX 150 Pass test took CPU/NB of 1.365v with the Flares, These sticks want 1.275v on CPU/NB? This can't be right. I definitely need more tests. This is exxxxxcellent Smithers....

CPU @ 4.013 GHz @ 1.40v (LLC)
CPU NB @ 3008 MHz @ 1.275v (LLC)
HT @ 2000 @ Auto

DDR3 @ 2000 @ 7-9-7-Auto @ 1.7125v

Great, looks like my old voltages and notes are useless haha.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, im parting my sig rig, i have the beautiful EK fullcover block avail for sale for the Formula (which is also on sale) if any wc is interested


----------



## bo40

guys gonna need some help with new machine monday can only sit and look at all the new pieces this weekend since ups decided to sit on my order with my case and water cooling parts till monday


----------



## d3an

Crosshair foruma IV and OCZ30B1600LV4GK

Hello Everyone!
This is my first post so im sorry in advance if im in wrong place!

I have an issue with the following memory & MB, after a night of non-use my machine develops memory errors over mainly test 7 in Memtest86+. After a few hours of testing the memory and also a few reboots they all disappear and Windows is stable again.But in the start windows crashing constantly.

Set AI Overclock Tuner to { Auto }
Set DRAM Frequency to { Auto}/currently at 1067mhz
Set CPU & NB Voltage Mode to {Auto }
Set CPU/NB Voltage { Auto }
Set DRAM Voltage to { Auto }

I didnt mess with any setting yet the system is 2 days or so.Today morning i have tried replacing 1 by 1 the memory on each slot and running memtest86+ for each one placed no errors came up at all and windows started normally!

Any help please ll be appreciated!
Thanks all.
Greetings D3AN.

my system specification
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1456622


----------



## 713King

How can I be added to this club! I'm current owner of crosshair iv formula









Edit: dean I had the same issue with board I went back and forth trying to find the correct ram locally untill I bought http://www.frys.com/product/6419022?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG that ram and it runs at 1600mhz with 8cas and 1.65v! You should switch to this because I haven't had any issues any more.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3an*


Crosshair foruma IV and OCZ30B1600LV4GK

Hello Everyone!
This is my first post so im sorry in advance if im in wrong place!

I have an issue with the following memory & MB, after a night of non-use my machine develops memory errors over mainly test 7 in Memtest86+. After a few hours of testing the memory and also a few reboots they all disappear and Windows is stable again.But in the start windows crashing constantly.

Set AI Overclock Tuner to { Auto }
Set DRAM Frequency to { Auto}/currently at 1067mhz
Set CPU & NB Voltage Mode to {Auto }
Set CPU/NB Voltage { Auto }
Set DRAM Voltage to { Auto }

I didnt mess with any setting yet the system is 2 days or so.Today morning i have tried replacing 1 by 1 the memory on each slot and running memtest86+ for each one placed no errors came up at all and windows started normally!

Any help please ll be appreciated!
Thanks all.
Greetings D3AN.

my system specification
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1456622



these boards are top of the line. Therefor very quirky to say the least. While the formula is less so then the extreme it is still a very quirky board. The crosshair series has always been this way.

I see that your ram is on the QVL so it must be either a setting, bios, CPU, RAM, or board.

So lets narrow those down.

you should be able to run the 1600 setting on DRAM. then go into DRAM timmings sub menu. and set those according to manf specs. next manually set the voltage. Then see what ya got. I noticed on my Extreme it did not like the 800 divisor with my old mushkins so thats something to think about,


----------



## d3an

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


these boards are top of the line. Therefor very quirky to say the least. While the formula is less so then the extreme it is still a very quirky board. The crosshair series has always been this way.

I see that your ram is on the QVL so it must be either a setting, bios, CPU, RAM, or board.

So lets narrow those down.

you should be able to run the 1600 setting on DRAM. then go into DRAM timmings sub menu. and set those according to manf specs. next manually set the voltage. Then see what ya got. I noticed on my Extreme it did not like the 800 divisor with my old mushkins so thats something to think about,


Thanks for the quick answer mate appreciate!I added the ram timing and voltage correctly after an answer i had from OCZ official forums from there stuff here is the answer!
Set AI Overclock Tuner to { Manual}
Set DRAM Frequency to { 1600}
Set CPU & NB Voltage Mode to {Manual}
Set CPU/NB Voltage { 1.30}
Set DRAM Voltage to { 1.64 - 1.66}
Timings set to 9-9-9-24(CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS) 
Try bumping both NB and HT voltages up a bit. 
HT - 1.275
NB - 1.225

The thing i did actually is on my Ai overclock tunner is already a profile for my ram speeds so i choice that!After that i got the HT and NB at the numbers OCZ stuff suggested me!Didnt shut down the pc yet for like 4 days!I ll need to check tonight or tomorrow!Cus the error doesnt occurre when the system is up and running!Thats what makes me wondering really much everything is running normally for like 5-6 days as far as i tested!This shut downs piss me off abit!

Edit so you guys suggest me from now to switch manufacture from now instead of brake my nerves abit more?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3an*


Thanks for the quick answer mate appreciate!I added the ram timing and voltage correctly after an answer i had from OCZ official forums from there stuff here is the answer!
Set AI Overclock Tuner to { Manual}
Set DRAM Frequency to { 1600}
Set CPU & NB Voltage Mode to {Manual}
Set CPU/NB Voltage { 1.30}
Set DRAM Voltage to { 1.64 - 1.66}
Timings set to 9-9-9-24(CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS) 
Try bumping both NB and HT voltages up a bit. 
HT - 1.275
NB - 1.225

The thing i did actually is on my Ai overclock tunner is already a profile for my ram speeds so i choice that!After that i got the HT and NB at the numbers OCZ stuff suggested me!Didnt shut down the pc yet for like 4 days!I ll need to check tonight or tomorrow!Cus the error doesnt occurre when the system is up and running!Thats what makes me wondering really much everything is running normally for like 5-6 days as far as i tested!This shut downs piss me off abit!

Edit so you guys suggest me from now to switch manufacture from now instead of brake my nerves abit more?


you should not need to raise the CPU-NB or HT voltage at all! If you want to test to see if there is still a problem run memtest86+ from a disk. (i prefer Hirens Boot cd 11.1) and let it do about 5 passes.

You should be able to run those sticks a 9-9-9-24, 1600, @1.65v and not mess with anything else. If you do have to mess with something else to make the ram stable at the stock speeds then there is a bigger issue. namely your IMC being weak.

Stick with your ram as it is on the QVL so should be fine.

Are you running the latest BIOS?


----------



## d3an

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you should not need to raise the CPU-NB or HT voltage at all! If you want to test to see if there is still a problem run memtest86+ from a disk. (i prefer Hirens Boot cd 11.1) and let it do about 5 passes.

You should be able to run those sticks a 9-9-9-24, 1600, @1.65v and not mess with anything else. If you do have to mess with something else to make the ram stable at the stock speeds then there is a bigger issue. namely your IMC being weak.

Stick with your ram as it is on the QVL so should be fine.

Are you running the latest BIOS?


So i should get HT and NB back to auto right?Yes im running the latest bios version 1102.
I dont think that OCZ official staff can identify a bigger issue with a post as this one here right?so i guess again they playing around with the numbers just to check there own stuff?








The main thing with the memtest is that i cant check it right now i need to shut the pc down for whole night,on next morning memtest is going ape-**** from the first % of the testing with insane amount of errors!Yes, i tried to test 1 by1 the sticks and everything came out to do just fine no errors at all!I dont understand why this power off thing brings me to this no stable state!If the system is up and running everything is stable for as far as i went a week or so!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

d3an try 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.65v you might even try up to 1.7v


----------



## d3an

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


d3an try 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.65v you might even try up to 1.7v


Here how i have it seted sorry for the quality anyway!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d3an

So after yesterday nights shut down.This morning i found this thats quite interesting as the system starts i had memtest run first from the first 1% it came like 17000 erros i shut it down again and i removed the last dim, i started the system over again memtest went through till 50% or so no errors occurred.I shut down the system again and i apply the last dim again memtest all over again no errors occurred on a full 100% test.How strange can this be my head goes mental.....


----------



## incurablegeek

I am on the verge of purchasing either the Formula or the Extreme (and have purchased ASUS boards since 2000). Upon taking delivery and the ability to confirm, I look forward to joining this OCN club.

With regard to the Extreme version, I have read a couple of reviews that say the on-board LAN is defective, more specifically streaming of video is nigh impossible.

Can someone kindly confirm or deny this issue - and - list up the reasons for or against the Formula or the Extreme.

Info: 
1) I am not a gamer, though 
2) I would like to overclock. 
3) Speed is critical to me.
4) Will be using the AMD 6-Core Black Edition and Intel 80 GB SSD's (2)

so I have put enough money into this particular rig that I don't want to skimp on a cheesy motherboard.

Sho wud appreciate any ideas u might have.


----------



## RagingCain

I am not sure what you want, are you looking for reasons to get the Extreme over the Formula?

With out being a gamer or graphics designer, the Extreme is a hard sell. The biggest selling point of the Extreme is the onboard Lucid Hydra Logix chips. These allow you to use an ATi and an Nvidia card at the same time. This is for both workstation GPUs and video game GPUs. The Extreme also has 4 PCI-Express slots, but its really tight even with just 2 GPUs in there, not sure how you would do 4. It only has one PCI slot so at least your HTO Claro will fit. This is also great if later on down the road you want to upgrade your system but instead of replacing a GPU all together, you just plug it in and play and get immediate performance gains over your old GPU, but higher than you than you could with the new card alone. This hasn't really been proven yet, we will have to wait and see how well it holds true over time.

I personally think that this is a very high end overclocking board, but it really shines when you start doing the extreme overclocking for example with Liquid Nitrogen. As far as overclocking goes, the results are fairly similar for all the highend 890 chipset boards.

Those are the two biggest bullet points I can't think of, most everything else is just gimmicky, or minute.

I have read this BSOD of stuff people have been talking about, but to be honest I have never had it or even seen a BSOD that didn't result from me asininely overclocking my CPU without voltage.

I will tell you something about the Claro(s) though. They are very sensitive to overclocking. When doing raw performance computation such as folding or a video game, it can BSOD with the card installed if it is producing high quality of sound. A fix for this issue has been incrementing the CPU NB voltage till it went away. This was after my CPU overclock was determined to be stable by conventional testing, no big deal I always monitor my temps, and the temperature increase was negligible for stability. Just 1 degree celsius.

Another thing is that I have a stable NB temperature that fluctuates between 50-55c but I have heard lots of people having Heatsink contact issues. The heatsink contact is complete on the NB chip, so it will get hotter. Although 55c is well tolerable, people shaving down the stubs that it screws the heatsink with, so it makes contact report 35-45c temperatures after they made the adjustments.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

d3an, If the DOCP profile is working for you then that's great! you might check out the ASUS forum specifically for your board. I took a quick glance over there and there was at least one thread with the exact problem you are having.

EDIT: lol just noticed it's your thread...

quick little update on what i am working on,


----------



## bo40

if you get the latest lan driver from intel that will fix the lan problem on the extreme


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hello everyone I just got my Extreme about a week ago and just got around to installing it the other night and I can not install windows 7, pc will freeze when almost done and will never complete the install. If it does not make it to install windows it will freeze during post. I set up my raid array and everything updated bios and still same issue. I am using 8gb of OCZ Platinum a asus matrix 5870, phenom 1090t. Everything is hooked up right I have built many pcs over the years, everything in bios is set right so I dont know what to do and this is my first Asus motherboard I have ever used, so im not to happy about Asus right now guess I will do a RMA with newegg.







So if anyone may have any advice please let me know.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Hello everyone I just got my Extreme about a week ago and just got around to installing it the other night and I can not install windows 7, pc will freeze when almost done and will never complete the install. If it does not make it to install windows it will freeze during post. I set up my raid array and everything updated bios and still same issue. I am using 8gb of OCZ Platinum a asus matrix 5870, phenom 1090t. Everything is hooked up right I have built many pcs over the years, everything in bios is set right so I dont know what to do and this is my first Asus motherboard I have ever used, so im not to happy about Asus right now guess I will do a RMA with newegg.







So if anyone may have any advice please let me know.

I would just use one stick of ram and turn off turbo as one of those may be your issue.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I would just use one stick of ram and turn off turbo as one of those may be your issue.

Thanx bro will try that butt I was using them in my 790fx-gd70 .
I tried my other memory the 8gigs of OCZ Amd Black editions I had laying around. And still same prob.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Thanx bro will try that butt I was using them in my 790fx-gd70 .
I tried my other memory the 8gigs of OCZ Amd Black editions I had laying around. And still same prob.









I had the same issues kinda. My 790FX-GD70 loved my mushkin ram but my CH4E hated them. Had to get new ram to be able to OC.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

What in your opinion is the very best ram so far for this board ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
What in your opinion is the very best ram so far for this board ?

IMHO the best I have seen are some of the Gskill. Flares, PI and Trident. but I am sure there are more.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
IMHO the best I have seen are some of the Gskill. Flares, PI and Trident. but I am sure there are more.

I will prob go ahead and get some new ones any how I am thinking about getting This


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
IMHO the best I have seen are some of the Gskill. Flares, PI and Trident. but I am sure there are more.

Have you got any near 2200mhz for ram on this board yet I know my i7 build can do 2500mhz easy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Have you got any near 2200mhz for ram on this board yet I know my i7 build can do 2500mhz easy

I can run 2000Mhz have not rtied higher BUT I have found that running @ 1600 I get about the same memory throughput because the FSB is the bottleneck.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I can run 2000Mhz have not rtied higher BUT I have found that running @ 1600 I get about the same memory throughput because the FSB is the bottleneck.

Yeah I found that out on my GD70 I did 1800Mhz on ram and had maybe 20-60 Mbps better then 1600 on some test, and btw I came to this board to run higher speed ram I could never get my gd70 to 2000mhz no matter what I did lol.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Yeah I found that out on my GD70 I did 1800Mhz on ram and had maybe 20-60 Mbps better then 1600 on some test, and btw I came to this board to run higher speed ram I could never get my gd70 to 2000mhz no matter what I did lol.

to get to 2000mhz...you need a 890fx board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Yeah I found that out on my GD70 I did 1800Mhz on ram and had maybe 20-60 Mbps better then 1600 on some test, and btw I came to this board to run higher speed ram I could never get my gd70 to 2000mhz no matter what I did lol.

yeah thats what I am currently working on, Max Memory throughput. Found a nice little program called maxxmempreview I kinda like it.

Check it out and tell me what you guys think. I have so far gotten ~11.04GB's reached speed.


----------



## incurablegeek

A Huge Appreciation and Thank You to RagingCain for eliminating my "angst of the day".









Quote:

With out being a gamer or graphics designer, the Extreme is a hard sell.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
yeah thats what I am currently working on, Max Memory throughput. Found a nice little program called maxxmempreview I kinda like it.

Check it out and tell me what you guys think. I have so far gotten ~11.04GB's reached speed.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ts-thread.html


----------



## RagingCain

Well the memory is stable but my CPU is not? Oh the fun. Now I have to get it all back..

IOS, I couldn't get her to pass memtest with 6-9-6 @ 1.825, she failed at the end, so I incremented the voltage a hair.

2000 @ 6-9-6-22-4-26-10-5-5-4-5-4-5-90ns-7.8ms refresh-1T

I am not sure what the hell to make of this. And don't worry about the NB, she is going up, once I figure my voltage low point on Vcore.

Is this a Golden Chip?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well the memory is stable but my CPU is not? Oh the fun. Now I have to get it all back..

IOS, I couldn't get her to pass memtest with 6-9-6 @ 1.825, she failed at the end, so I incremented the voltage a hair.

2000 @ 6-9-6-22-4-26-10-5-5-4-5-4-5-90ns-7.8ms refresh-1T

I am not sure what the hell to make of this. And don't worry about the NB, she is going up, once I figure my voltage low point on Vcore.

Is this a Golden Chip?


just wait till you try and up the NB.

Timings wont be as big of a deal if you check your throughput

your going to want to up your FSB more too.


----------



## marjamar

I think I may have a problem with my CPU not providing core temps properly. They will sometimes show up (always static however), but mostl of the time just show zeros. Anyone else have this issue?

-Rodger


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


I think I may have a problem with my CPU not providing core temps properly. They will sometimes show up (always static however), but mostl of the time just show zeros. Anyone else have this issue?

-Rodger


I know 1090T's are really buggy with their temp sensors, but never seen one display "0". I just know they display lower. ASUS Probe is the only one that displays them right for me.


----------



## Rian

Crosshair doesn't wanna post, RMA for me


----------



## ny_driver

My cores all show zero and the CPU reads a steady 121 Celsius....but I know it's actually close to -20 Celsius.

The core sensors were off on my 1055T by about 10 degrees.

EDIT: Did you try taking out 1 stick of memory and reset the CMOS Rian?


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


My cores all show zero and the CPU reads a steady 121 Celsius....but I know it's actually close to -20 Celsius.

The core sensors were off on my 1055T by about 10 degrees.

EDIT: Did you try taking out 1 stick of memory and reset the CMOS Rian?


I've tried everything, Thanks though.

Girls been dying a long time, When I actually do get it to POST (1 on 100 chance) it just freezes on BIOS so no luck







.

(Ram passes memtest on friends system)


----------



## ny_driver

Ahh well at least ASUS is good about RMA. I have RMAd 2x CHIV so far and had them send me the new one 1st both times.

Good luck. I just remember a few times where taking out 1 stick worked.

EDIT: what did you do get it wet while it was running?


----------



## RagingCain

Okay just an update.

G.Skill Pi Series, for me at least, was stable at 8 GB (4 x 2GB) @ 2000 MHz, 6-9-6-22-26-90ns-1T.

It was unstable however with any CPU NB overclock. No matter what voltages I tried, these puppies just BSOD. The highest I would go on Dram voltage was 1.8325v. If it passes memtest with the settings/voltage. Then it really shouldn't be tweaked after that in my opinion. I hit 1.53v on CPU/NB just to see if it would stabilize just 2500, and nothing. I started off at 1.25v, so it practically took all night. I am back on the Flares @ 3000 NB with no problem. Infact lower voltages than I had before. I am sending the Pi Series back, and I will patiently run 4GB till those awesome Flares are in stock.

I really don't recommend them for the Extreme (formula too) if you can choose between Flare and Pi. Go with the Flares. I personally, refuse to go higher than stock settings for two reasons. Principle and money. I paid for it to work at that advertised speed/timing voltage, so it should work. If it doesn't work because they were x58 designed memory then so be it, I am willing to increase a little voltage over here to get it at least on par with the Intel side. Principle reason, I paid for them to work, and to work with an overclock. That would be also why I am returning them, I need to reduce the bottleneck on two GPUs and a little bit extra so my HT Claro doesn't BSOD.

All and all though, they are not bad memory, here is some benchmarks from AIDA64 (new Everest) with a NB of 2000 MHz.

ReadWriteCopy Latency
001950766411099441.4
002938168651113342.3
003942968361128542.7
004948266151096341.6
005938069061113341.3

So not bad for stock, not amazing, but definitely not bad. I hope that helps some one choose the more compatible AMD branded G.Skill Flares.

@Rodger, Hey buddy, I was having this issue and Eclipse mentioned something to me about ASUS Core Unlocker option under CPU Options to be disabled otherwise your core temps will report 0. I went into BIOS and I saw under CPU options, that it indeed was already disabled. So then I thought maybe it says disabled but its still enabled (i.e. it didn't catch the change.) So I just enabled, hit F10, saved and exit, waited for reb00t, then went back in and disabled it. It worked correctly since then. I have core temps, they're are incorrect but at least I have them haha.

MY offset for Idle is about 13~15c, but for load is between 5~8c. So there are chances that its not a solid offset but one of variable. I always just add +3c to my CPU socket and go from that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

grrrr getting annoyed trying to get 3100NB speed going stable. Going to give it a rest for a few days and come back to it







Time to actually play with my comp instead of run tests...


----------



## RagingCain

Lol eclipse you are just trying to one up me







if your getting hard to diagnose instability on blends or linx raise dram voltage two increments. Was able to drop CPU NB voltage 0.100 (1.4 to 1.3) volts by increasing dram 0.006 (I think, i will double check when I get home.)

Sent from my Droid


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Lol eclipse you are just trying to one up me







if your getting hard to diagnose instability on blends or linx raise dram voltage two increments. Was able to drop CPU NB voltage 0.100 (1.4 to 1.3) volts by increasing dram 0.006 (I think, i will double check when I get home.)

Sent from my Droid


nah I am trying to one up everyone







Really I am just trying to get the most I possibly can get out of my hardware. I just need a break and to then try going at this a different way.


----------



## ny_driver

I am going to freeze mine(edited: my 1090T) right out of the box next weekend.







I can't wait......why.....I don't know.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I am going to freeze mine(edited: my 1090T) right out of the box next weekend.







I can't wait......why.....I don't know.









Because your part of OCN, duh


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Anyone know where you can buy the 3-pin temp leads for formula? Can't seem to find them anywhere :/


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek* 
Anyone know where you can buy the 3-pin temp leads for formula? Can't seem to find them anywhere :/

The optional temp jacks only have 2 pins







maybe that's why you can't find them.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Okay just an update.

G.Skill Pi Series, for me at least, was stable at 8 GB (4 x 2GB) @ 2000 MHz, 6-9-6-22-26-90ns-1T.

It was unstable however with any CPU NB overclock. No matter what voltages I tried, these puppies just BSOD. The highest I would go on Dram voltage was 1.8325v. If it passes memtest with the settings/voltage. Then it really shouldn't be tweaked after that in my opinion. I hit 1.53v on CPU/NB just to see if it would stabilize just 2500, and nothing. I started off at 1.25v, so it practically took all night. I am back on the Flares @ 3000 NB with no problem. Infact lower voltages than I had before. I am sending the Pi Series back, and I will patiently run 4GB till those awesome Flares are in stock.

I really don't recommend them for the Extreme (formula too) if you can choose between Flare and Pi. Go with the Flares. I personally, refuse to go higher than stock settings for two reasons. Principle and money. I paid for it to work at that advertised speed/timing voltage, so it should work. If it doesn't work because they were x58 designed memory then so be it, I am willing to increase a little voltage over here to get it at least on par with the Intel side. Principle reason, I paid for them to work, and to work with an overclock. That would be also why I am returning them, I need to reduce the bottleneck on two GPUs and a little bit extra so my HT Claro doesn't BSOD.

All and all though, they are not bad memory, here is some benchmarks from AIDA64 (new Everest) with a NB of 2000 MHz.

ReadWriteCopy Latency
001950766411099441.4
002938168651113342.3
003942968361128542.7
004948266151096341.6
005938069061113341.3

So not bad for stock, not amazing, but definitely not bad. I hope that helps some one choose the more compatible AMD branded G.Skill Flares.

@Rodger, Hey buddy, I was having this issue and Eclipse mentioned something to me about ASUS Core Unlocker option under CPU Options to be disabled otherwise your core temps will report 0. I went into BIOS and I saw under CPU options, that it indeed was already disabled. So then I thought maybe it says disabled but its still enabled (i.e. it didn't catch the change.) So I just enabled, hit F10, saved and exit, waited for reb00t, then went back in and disabled it. It worked correctly since then. I have core temps, they're are incorrect but at least I have them haha.

MY offset for Idle is about 13~15c, but for load is between 5~8c. So there are chances that its not a solid offset but one of variable. I always just add +3c to my CPU socket and go from that.


On this m/b I have to have unlocker enabled or I can't get all the cores running. Unless there is some (other) trick to do this, I guess I'll have to be satisfied with no core temp readings instead of faulty core temp readings.

With just a little messing around last night, I'm up to 4.1MHz right now. Seems this memory may be OK if I use it clocked down to around 700MHz. I'm running 7-8-7-24-37-2T right now and it's tested stable using LinX. I ran Prime95 for about 30 minutes without any errors and CPU temp at about 51C. I'll run it longer maybe tonight when I have some more time to sit and watch temps.

I'm pretty impressed with this build. I've built computers for over 20 years, but never really tried to build seriously hot one for myself. I've more or less been like the shoemaker who's kids when without shoes (kids always had shoes BTW)-- To frugal I suppose.

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



On this m/b I have to have unlocker enabled or I can't get all the cores running. Unless there is some (other) trick to do this, I guess I'll have to be satisfied with no core temp readings instead of faulty core temp readings.


Are you talking about the little white message that says 4 cores unlocked as opposed to 6 cores unlocked? I must have read it twenty times the wrong way too.

Re-read the message, I didn't have my glasses on either, and I kept seeing 4 cores unlocked, when infact it says Press 4 to unlock cores. With it enabled, it says All 6 cores are unlocked so when the message changed for me, I kept seeing 4 cores unlocked, but thats not what it says. Also don't press 4, they are already unlocked on hardware.

Also in BIOS under CPU options, it says something like "Core Unlock" (under the ASUS Core Unlocker) and it is set to Auto. Switch it to Manual, and you can manually enable all 5 cores (you can't disable core0). This prevents The motherboard from auto turning off cores (which was problematic for me at the start.)


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Are you talking about the little white message that says 4 cores unlocked as opposed to 6 cores unlocked? I must have read it twenty times the wrong way too.

Re-read the message, I didn't have my glasses on either, and I kept seeing 4 cores unlocked, when infact it says Press 4 to unlock cores. With it enabled, it says All 6 cores are unlocked so when the message changed for me, I kept seeing 4 cores unlocked, but thats not what it says. Also don't press 4, they are already unlocked on hardware.

Also in BIOS under CPU options, it says something like "Core Unlock" (under the ASUS Core Unlocker) and it is set to Auto. Switch it to Manual, and you can manually enable all 5 cores (you can't disable core0). This prevents The motherboard from auto turning off cores (which was problematic for me at the start.)

Ah, this is kind of like a Forrest Gump moment isn't it... You know, like when he was setting next to that little girl on the bus and she asked him if he was "stupid or something" and Forrest said "Stupid is as stupid does".

Enlightenment... It's a good thing. But, all to often it kind of makes one feel a bit on the stupid side -- If you're on the receiving side, that is.

Thanks.

Don't remember it?












-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

Hey don't feel bad, I had to admit it publicly what I SAW and READ and it was the exact same way.







Aren't you glad you got me around making all kinds of mistakes? I tell you what though, I sure as hell won't forget something that silly.


----------



## marjamar

I'm pretty sure I can keep 4.1GHz. I'm tweaking things a bit for affect, but so far it looks pretty stable. I shot a short video of my settings and edited them, all with this running at 4.1GHz without a hitch.

Actually, I had already shot some video of the parts and the build, edited it down from 1-1/2 hrs. to 3 shorts for a total of about 20 min. viewing time. Put it up on my yahoo channel (don't use it much), and wow do people like to look at videos about computers. Got over 100 views in 1 day being up.

Anyway, here's my last tweak. Bumped up my memory timings and it seemed to run LinX fine. Going to let Prime95 run for a bit and hopefully it will hold it.

Nice to have core temps to view. They are the fastest responders to load change. Big jumps from update to update. 52 C. highest core temp so far, so I think I'm OK with that.

-Rodger


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
The optional temp jacks only have 2 pins







maybe that's why you can't find them.

oooooohhhhhhh.......... that's why







. Still can't seem to find temp leads anyways. Anyone know where i can get them?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek* 
oooooohhhhhhh.......... that's why







. Still can't seem to find temp leads anyways. Anyone know where i can get them?

http://estore.asus.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=3718


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

I'm pretty sure I can keep 4.1GHz.
Bad Ole Killjoy Me: "Other than bragging rights what do you gain from overclocking a multi-core to that degree?"

I have an AMD 6-core 3.2 GHz stock that I only take to 3.8. After that all one gains is a "Talking Point".









Kindly check out the following to learn why multi-cores don't overclock well:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ency,2633.html


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Bad Ole Killjoy Me: "Other than bragging rights what do you gain from overclocking a multi-core to that degree?"

I have an AMD 6-core 3.2 GHz stock that I only take to 3.8. After that all one gains is a "Talking Point".









Kindly check out the following to learn why multi-cores don't overclock well:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ency,2633.html

I'm coming from an old hp m7640n I've used for video editing for about 4 years or more. It was acceptable for editing before buying my latest camera, a Panasonic TM700. This camera shoots full HD in 60p (60fps) and uses a version of AVCHD format which is quite hard for editors to process in real-time. When filters are applied (even real-time filters), extra burden is placed upon the system processor(s) (CPU and/or GPU), so even simple things like preview/scrubbing begin to show slowdown effects, which are not welcome. The more power my CPU can provide to the editing application, the more work it can do in real-time and faster-time while rendering. Every little bit I give it by speeding up the CPU will ultimately shine though to some extent in editing. Always remember, benchmarks are only a measure of comparison between various setups, never to be taken as a true measure in the real world.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Bad Ole Killjoy Me: "Other than bragging rights what do you gain from overclocking a multi-core to that degree?"

I have an AMD 6-core 3.2 GHz stock that I only take to 3.8. After that all one gains is a "Talking Point".









Kindly check out the following to learn why multi-cores don't overclock well:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ency,2633.html


they are talking about efficiency per watt. I do NOT give a crap how many watts I use I want raw power! Why do you think we bought these boards? Most definitely not for low power consumption!


----------



## incurablegeek

I just checked out the specifics of your rig (AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz), which is the same as mine. Yep, My Bad. 4.1 GHz. should be doable and will try it myself. (I use the Corsair H50 liquid cooler.)

According to Tom's Hardware, though, performance falls off badly when you overclock the 1090T above 3.6-3.8 GHz. What have you found? *I would be very interested to know.*

Back around 2000 I overclocked a single core 1.3 GHz. to almost double that - and with only a traditional heat sink and fan. Suffice it to say that I knew nothing then of overclocking. Result: the CPU temp was up around boiling all the time and kinda kept me warm in the very cold Beijing winter. I guess that was _my_ Forest Gump moment.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

I do NOT give a crap how many watts I use I want raw power! Why do you think we bought these boards? Most definitely not for low power consumption!
I'm with you on that! I pulled another 20 amp line in my _computer lair_ cause the lights kept dimming.









What I have an aversion to is frying my CPU/Motherboard, cause I can't afford the downtime. Because I use my two 6-cores for business and need them up and running at all times, I don't see much sense in red-lining the CPU.

(The older I get the less inclined I am to cliff dive when I don't know how deep the water is.







)


----------



## raisethe3

I demand that ASUS make a motherboard called "Crosshair IV GENE"! Just put only have 2 PCI Ex16 slots. Keep everything else that was originated from the CH IV Formula. Then you got yourself some money making!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


they are talking about efficiency per watt. I do NOT give a crap how many watts I use I want raw power! Why do you think we bought these boards? Most definitely not for low power consumption!


eclipse if your gonna be on tomorrow night i will need to ask for some pointers on my new rig all i like is wireing it and running the coolent hoses then fireing it up and loading 7 ultimate that is if every thing is ok


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I'm with you on that! I pulled another 20 amp line in my _computer lair_ cause the lights kept dimming.









What I have an aversion to is frying my CPU/Motherboard, cause I can't afford the downtime. Because I use my two 6-cores for business and need them up and running at all times, I don't see much sense in red-lining the CPU.

(The older I get the less inclined I am to cliff dive when I don't know how deep the water is.







)

That's good sense. I have always advised business people to limit how much "stuff" they do with their business machines. Over doing with games, cards and piles of useless software AND little to no backups has made me umpteen thousands upon thousands of dollars over the years in my computer service business. But, just like it was for most of those people, it still hard to "keep your hands off" if you have a power hungry nature and a computer just setting their begging to be brought up a notch or 2.

This computer serves (as is my older computer mentioned earlier) a single purpose -- Which is, whatever purpose I what them to serve! My office computers do my office stuff, nothing else. I have a go-between I use for work stuff at home and play stuff at work... I call it a notebook.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


That's good sense. I have always advised business people to limit how much "stuff" they do with their business machines. Over doing with games, cards and piles of useless software AND little to no backups has made me umpteen thousands upon thousands of dollars over the years in my computer service business. But, just like it was for most of those people, it still hard to "keep your hands off" if you have a power hungry nature and a computer just setting their begging to be brought up a notch or 2.

This computer serves (as is my older computer mentioned earlier) a single purpose -- Which is, whatever purpose I what them to serve! My office computers do my office stuff, nothing else. I have a go-between I use for work stuff at home and play stuff at work... I call it a notebook.

-Rodger


i no what you mean u can see what im using now i needed a better one like a hole in the head but i built it anyway


----------



## bo40

the specs on my new one are 1075t,asus cf IV extreame ocz flex II 1600 ram 4 gigs, 2 1 gig ati 6870,s in crossfire 2 wd vblack 6.0 1 tb hard drives 1 lg 24 x dvd burner and 1 blueray burner 1050 abs psu and onboard sound to a 300 watt surround systen via fiber optics and a 46 inch 240 Hz 3D led cpu and ram are liqued cooled in a xasar thermal take case


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


the specs on my new one are 1075t,asus cf IV extreame ocz flex II 1600 ram 4 gigs, 2 1 gig ati 6870,s in crossfire 2 wd vblack 6.0 1 tb hard drives 1 lg 24 x dvd burner and 1 blueray burner 1050 abs psu and onboard sound to a 300 watt surround systen via fiber optics and a 46 inch 240 Hz 3D led cpu and ram are liqued cooled in a xasar thermal take case


Show us some pictures of that beautiful setup if you don't mind


----------



## marjamar

Tried to transfer some mini dv footage last night using firewire and seems the EEE1394 port on this motherboard isn't working. I'm looking into whether or not this is another common ailment on the extreme board, along with the gigabit networking issue. I do need firewire and have no pci slots left to add a card... Already have that slot filled with a gigabit network card. I'm not too big on new products having such elemental issues as these. Should never reach a customer if it's a known issue. Kinda like selling you a car with a gas peddle that is know to stick wide open -- Bad things happen that way.

-Rodger

Edit: I suppose I could look at pci-e cards.


----------



## bo40

im trying not to be a forrest gump but make sure its not disabled in your bios


----------



## marjamar

It's not. Besides, I only try to have those "moments' once a week or so. I'm not due until next week.

I see there are pci-e IEEE1394 cards available, so I guess I can order one.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

im trying to get the energy to start back on my new build and can someone refrech my memory on how to post pics took 4 of new build but cant remember how to post


----------



## marjamar

Press the "Go Advanced" button if your not already there. Then scroll down to "Manage Attachments", press the button. A "Manage Attachments" window will pop up. Press one of the "Browse" buttons. Find you attachment (up to 4, 1 for each button). Press the "Upload" button and your attachments will be listed under the "Manage Attachments" button. Long explanation, but should be easy once you do it once or twice.

Also, the add-on IEEE1394 port connector is working. So I can use that. I only need a single connect, so it should be fine.

-Rodger


----------



## incurablegeek

Excuse me if I'm jumping in here and revealing the true depth of my ignorance, but I believe there are IDE USB/Fireware units that simply go into a DVD bay and therefore free up your PCI-e slots for other duty.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-657-_-Product

If I'm incorrect, please be gentle cause I'm real sensitive.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Excuse me if I'm jumping in here and revealing the true depth of my ignorance, but I believe there are IDE USB/Fireware units that simply go into a DVD bay and therefore free up your PCI-e slots for other duty.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-657-_-Product

If I'm incorrect, please be gentle cause I'm real sensitive.









I would imagine there are a number of conversion methods to get firewire input into the computer. I've not used any, so I can't speak for how well they would work for my intended purpose -- Capturing DV/HD footage from tape. But, as I posted above, the IEEE1934 connector port on the motherboard works fine (capturing a tape right now in-fact), so I won't need to purchase another alternative port device. Thanks anyway for the suggestion.

-Rodger


----------



## Epsi

Im planning to get the Asus CrossHair IV Formula, but i can't decide wich memory i should take.

I see lots G.Skill Ripjaws. Some suggestions? Think 1600 cl8 or cl7 should be fine.


----------



## schmidtc89

I have some mushkin ridgeback 1600, 8gb but I do video editing and photoshop work. I have it running at 1640 http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/996826.aspx Its CL6


----------



## incurablegeek

Quick question: How do you actually know which RAM is better? I used to buy exclusively Kingston (no problem), Corsair (no problem) and now I have GSkill (no problem).

Aside from reading benchmark reviews, is there any certain way to know?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Make sure they are in the QVL then choose the lowest CL possible 6 or 7 amd you will be fine


----------



## morderwerk

Got my CF4 Formula from the egg recently. Open box discount. I guess someone returned it because of the NB problem; I did the fix, works perfectly.
If it was one of you who returned it, I'd appreciate it if you send me my I/O shield!


----------



## Cpyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


im trying to get the energy to start back on my new build and can someone refrech my memory on how to post pics took 4 of new build but cant remember how to post


you can use http://www.photobucket.com or something like it to upload ur pics and post them here.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mÃ¶rderwerk*


Got my CF4 Formula from the egg recently. Open box discount. I guess someone returned it because of the NB problem; I did the fix, works perfectly.
If it was one of you who returned it, I'd appreciate it if you send me my I/O shield!


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


























Don't laugh at my stock cooler... or my cable management.








They're temporary; I assure you.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

Make sure they are in the QVL then choose the lowest CL possible 6 or 7 amd you will be fine
Geez, I feel like a total fresh-faced newbie. Thanks for teaching me something new!

You guys are really kind. In some groups there would be some smart @$$ who would take the opportunity to take a shot at me. You are not like that. How I love OCN!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mÃ¶rderwerk*


Don't laugh at my stock cooler... or my cable management.








They're temporary; I assure you.


Email Asus and see if they can send you an I/O shield, they have great customer service for people with ROG boards.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mÃ¶rderwerk*


Don't laugh at my stock cooler... or my cable management.








They're temporary; I assure you.


I wasnt, I got a chuckle out of your post


----------



## bo40

pics of new build


----------



## bo40

now just waiting on my usb/hdmi kvm switch to get here


----------



## Nawamin

I am having a problem using Speedfan 4.42, I could not get it to work it would hard locks my computer I have to hit a power switch to get out of it.

HWmonitor is also out to lunch. All fans RPMs were all wrong. PC Probe II working okay though.

Wonder if any of your CH4F is doing the same thing. Check out the fan RPMs.


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Email Asus and see if they can send you an I/O shield, they have great customer service for people with ROG boards.


Thanks, yea, I emailed the e-store... no response.
I will try emailing customer service, or maybe I'll give them a call.


----------



## bo40

your north bridge is overheating


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


your north bridge is overheating


Mine?


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nawamin*


I am having a problem using Speedfan 4.42, I could not get it to work it would hard locks my computer I have to hit a power switch to get out of it.

HWmonitor is also out to lunch. All fans RPMs were all wrong. PC Probe II working okay though.

Wonder if any of your CH4F is doing the same thing. Check out the fan RPMs.











your cpu-nb votlage is kinda high. where is it running at?


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


your cpu-nb votlage is kinda high. where is it running at?


Yes, that was on auto a day or two ago. Now I am at 1.36.


----------



## RagingCain

ZOMG BlackOps has sucked me in.... noooooooooo!

Its really really really good, like Call of Duty4 + WaW + MW2 (Graphics).


----------



## mav2000

That 128 degrees is a mistake. I have seen it for a while on CPUID HW monitor. Asus Probe reads it fine though.


----------



## bo40

ok sorry


----------



## JJA

RagingCain: I'm trying to put a system together, what is the memory you used I want the G.SKILL Flare 8gb 4x2 but cannot find it.

What is the part# you used

Thanks for the help


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JJA* 
RagingCain: I'm trying to put a system together, what is the memory you used I want the G.SKILL Flare 8gb 4x2 but cannot find it.

What is the part# you used

Thanks for the help

I think the part number is F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL.


----------



## JJA

Thanks decimate; I looked at that part but cannot confirm compatibility with the Crosshair extreme and the AMD 1090T cpu.

I found specs for both MOBO and CPU for G.SKILL F3-16000CL7Q-8GBFLS (2gx4)but cannot find anywhere to buy it

I'm new at trying to build a system so don't want any unexpected problems if possible


----------



## CompuGeek

Hello all, I thought I would chime in with a little introduction and a little eye candy for other purveyors of fine computing builds. I have been building custom systems since the 386 sx was king. Below are some pictures of the latest system build utilizing the Crosshair IV Extreme as the Main Board.

On to the goodies...System Specs:
Crosshair IV Extreme MainBoard
Phenom II X6 1090T
8GB Geil Ultra Plus DDR3-2000
Cooler Master V10 Hybrid TEC Cooler
Quad WD 640GB 64MB Cache SATA 6 g/s HDD in Raid 10 (Primary Hotswap Array)
Dual Seagate 250GB SATA 3 g/s HDD in Raid 0 (Cache Hotswap Array)
Single 1TB Seagate HDD (Backup Hotswap Drive)
SATA Blu-Ray Burner
NVIDIA 260 GTS Video Card (Temporary till I get a new HD6970 as Primary)
ATI Dual TV Tuner Card
NZXT Sentry LXE External Touchscreen Fan Controller
Dual 750W Power Supplies
Red Powder Coated Lian-Li PC-343B Chasis with Mods

I still have a few things to tweak yet, and no overclocking untill burn-in has completed. Having to work on a budget over the past 4 months has killed me building this beast, however, at least it's up and running now.

Comments / Questions welcome


----------



## RagingCain

ANNOUNCEMENT:
THE FLARES ARE BACK ON SALE - OFFICIALLY 4 HOURS (or so) AGO! GET THEM QUICK!

Note: There is no 8GB of this kit. However, official plans have been made over the next coming months to release a set. Keep in mind though, 2x 4GB kits though will always be cheaper, and all 4 Dimms are guaranteed to operate @ advertised speed on the Crosshair IV. Also NewEgg is at 19 reviews 14 (5 eggs) and 3 (4 eggs) feedback on these sticks (I know it doesn't = 19.)

After a good month of use, I am now adding my Review to NewEgg.

The Crosshair IV Extreme QVL is now in my signature, so you can verify for yourself, or at least quickly navigate to Formulas QVL which is actually bigger than ours >.<

G.Skill Flare 4GB Kits @ 2000 MHz @ 7-9-7-24-31 @ 1.65v
F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS

Guaranteed compatible with the Formulas/Extremes and the 1090T Integrated Memory Controller. This is the best memory (easiest setup) I have ever had.

NewEgg - Link

@CompuGeek, that is beautiful. I love red and black, such a perfect combination. I like the cube cases myself, but I will be custom building my next case from scratch next time.

I totally apologize to all for not stalking our thread last night, I was sucked into BlackOps last night.

Ranked 243 in the world ; ) I am sure my hardware has nothing to do with it...

Edit:
Wow CompuGeek, I just realized thats your first post, one hell of a knock out punch. Puts my 800D and its cable management to shame. I thought everyone in NC was a good ole country boy ; )


----------



## CompuGeek

@RagingCain..
Thanks for the words man, Lot's of work went into the build and I am still waiting to get a new HD6970 when available as the primary card, running hybrid with a 260 gts for Phys-X and Cuda. I am actually a Military transplant to Fayetteville NC, came here in 92, Medically retired in 99 after a little over 10 years in and just never left. This place does grow on you, not unlike a rabid fungus...but still.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 

@CompuGeek, that is beautiful. I love red and black, such a perfect combination. I like the cube cases myself, but I will be custom building my next case from scratch next time.

I totally apologize to all for not stalking our thread last night, I was sucked into BlackOps last night.

Ranked 243 in the world ; ) I am sure my hardware has nothing to do with it...

Edit:
Wow CompuGeek, I just realized thats your first post, one hell of a knock out punch. Puts my 800D and its cable management to shame. I thought everyone in NC was a good ole country boy ; )


----------



## RagingCain

Yeah good ole military. I have been trapped in a City I was planning on leaving 3 years ago.


----------



## bo40

got my new rig finished and loaded last night still on kitchen table waiting on usb/hdmi kvm switch then i will see what it will do it gave me not counting hard drive a windows perf rating of 7.8


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawamin* 
I am having a problem using Speedfan 4.42, I could not get it to work it would hard locks my computer I have to hit a power switch to get out of it.

HWmonitor is also out to lunch. All fans RPMs were all wrong. PC Probe II working okay though.

Wonder if any of your CH4F is doing the same thing. Check out the fan RPMs.











So my guess is no one using HWMonitor or Fanspeed on theirs CF4F. But if any of you do please spare 1 min of your time open up your HWmonitor and see if your fan RPMs is good or messup like my screenshot above.

I just bought this motherboard last week locally, I can exchange it if theres a problem with it.

Thank you kindly,


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
ok sorry

Oh, that 128C thing? Yeah, if something in my or your computer is running 128C you and I will definitely know or smell something about it


----------



## RagingCain

My fans report 57,321 RPM, WHICH I WISH it was capable. Its not you.


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
My fans report 57,321 RPM, WHICH I WISH it was capable. Its not you.

Okay, it probably a glitch somewhere.

Trust me if your plastice fan spool up 60K RPMs 600K in my case.....be somewhere else LoL


----------



## RagingCain

Agreed totally, there was something on the news forums about extra/intra-terrestial hypersonic flights making a come back. That would be my case they are talking about.


----------



## incurablegeek

I have basically the same rig and have been following this discussion - play by play.

*What IS the best fan and CPU/motherboard temp monitor in your opinion?*

(I use the Corsair H50 for cooling.)


----------



## RagingCain

I personally recommend for verifying a good seat (proper install) on your Cooler, to monitor temps in Bios for 5 minutes.

Inside Windows, I use the ASUS Software, CoreTemp, HWMonitor, and AIDA64. All at the same time when I am benchmarking.

I have CoreTemp with an offset of 9c (because cores are lower than they should be at load by about 7c.)

I compare HWMonitor to ASUS PC Probe/Sensor Data, to verify consistent temperature fluctuations.

ASUS PC Probe reads straight from BIOS, which seems 5c higher than it really is. I think ASUS is using some type of offset (CPU Socket Temp + 4~5c) in my opinion.

I use AIDA64/HWMonitor side by side, to also ensure that if they are both accurate in their accuracies. This ensures nothing else nefarious is happening.

If ASUS says my temp is 62c, I will not let my CPU go any higher (even though it probably has an offset) and reduce speed/voltage, or whatever I was doing.


----------



## RagingCain

Why it double posted? Beyond me....


----------



## incurablegeek

Geez RagingCain, Thank you so much.

Do you guys ever give any crappy, incomplete or misleading answers? (rhetorical question)


----------



## RagingCain

You should see some of my responses for Trolls (aka idiot-jackasses) Pretty crappy stuff, yet usually comedical.

I just usually say what I do, and how I do it. Sometimes people catch mistakes, but more often than not, I end up re-enforcing their own ideas : )


----------



## marjamar

I've post a few videos on Youtube for any to see. Mixed in with a few of our product videos, I have 3 videos of "My New Dream Editing Machine", and 1 video "Overclocking Anyone". You can find them on Youtube by searching those names or just search by speedwingnet to find all of our videos.

I am quite happy with how this computer turned out, aside from a couple of technical problems. It's fast and stable at what I'd consider a reasonable overclock 4.125Ghz. I may try and push this a bit more if I put a couple more fans in this case, which I may do anyway so I can slow all the fan speeds down and lower fan noise.

With my new camera and now this new editing computer, I will be shooting new product videos over the coming months and have ideas for a few other videos as well. I also have 3 wedding videos of my daughter's weddings that have been waiting to be edited for a number of years now. So, guess more of my free time will be used up now that I have a very nice system to work on.

-Rodger


----------



## Awesomeness

Hi everyone.

I'm a new Crosshair IV Extreme owner. Seriously impressed with this thread. I have read every single post from beginning to end.









Thanks for all the helpful info.

EDIT: A few Pics


----------



## IfYkv5762

I'm a Asus C4F owner xD


----------



## Omegadoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awesomeness* 
Hi everyone.

I'm a new Crosshair IV Extreme owner. Seriously impressed with this thread. I have read every single post from beginning to end.









Thanks for all the helpful info.

EDIT: A few Pics

WOW. Very unbalanced build









Love that mobo tho









Also loving my C4F. Trying to get my 1055t stable at 4.1Ghz, but temps get way to hot (70Âº C+).

This is the max stable I got so far:









(Real Vcore 1.39v measured from the mother with a multimeter)


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

temps get way to hot (70Âº C+)
Hey, that's _cool_. Back around 2,000 I overclocked a single core 1.3 GHz. to 2.2 GHz w/out liquid cooling and my temps were 90+ C. But then I was pretty young and very dumb.


----------



## bo40

ran prime 95 all night last night on my new build every thing is at stock settings ant the higest temp on cpu was 37 c


----------



## RagingCain

Group hug for everyone now that their Rigs are up!!


----------



## raisethe3

Damn, ASUS needs to make a micro-ATX of this board! I still haven't upgraded yet, but when playing COD Black Ops, it was terrible because my system specs couldn't handle it.


----------



## RagingCain

Don't rush off upgrading yet, there is a problem where people are having what feels like performance issues such as FPS plummeting and small lockups, but its not real. Wait for the patch! I only have one GPU working in game, no matter what my CrossfireX is telling the game.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Don't rush off upgrading yet, there is a problem where people are having what feels like performance issues such as FPS plummeting and small lockups, but its not real. Wait for the patch! I only have one GPU working in game, no matter what my CrossfireX is telling the game.

I've not heard this before. Is there more, or a link to where this issue is being discussed?

-Rodger


----------



## raisethe3

So you don't think its my system that could be a problem? So in other words, its the game that being buggy?

Thanks for replying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Don't rush off upgrading yet, there is a problem where people are having what feels like performance issues such as FPS plummeting and small lockups, but its not real. Wait for the patch! I only have one GPU working in game, no matter what my CrossfireX is telling the game.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Don't rush off upgrading yet, there is a problem where people are having what feels like performance issues such as FPS plummeting and small lockups, but its not real. Wait for the patch! I only have one GPU working in game, no matter what my CrossfireX is telling the game.

WOW, I was wondering about that, crossfire that is, I was getting between 60 and the cap of 91 fps and was thinking only 1 gpu as well, hmmm


----------



## bo40

my usb/hdmi kvm switch came in today and i have the dragon all hooked up now and updating and am switching back and forwards between the two


----------



## bo40

i thought my kandalf case was big but i found out what big was when i unboxed this xaser VI


----------



## incurablegeek

Please don't unbox my COOLER MASTER HAF 932.









It's not big. It's a one-bedroom apartment. It seems cases are getting to be almost as big as they used to be in the early to mid-nineties.

Thought for the day: "A case can never be too big"?


----------



## bo40

is anybody with an extreame having a problem with everest not showing thier gpu temps


----------



## RagingCain

TIME FOR A SUPER POST! RAWR!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


I've not heard this before. Is there more, or a link to where this issue is being discussed?

-Rodger


Its being discussed on a super large scale Rodger, let me get some OCN links for you.
Link1
Link2
Link3
Link4

Quote:



So you don't think its my system that could be a problem? So in other words, its the game that being buggy?

Thanks for replying.


I fully believe you should be at least getting around 50~75 fps on medium/high settings with a moderate resolution. If you played MW2 with good frame rates expect those exact ones. I would turn down lighting though, it got a pretty decent upgrade.

Quote:



WOW, I was wondering about that, crossfire that is, I was getting between 60 and the cap of 91 fps and was thinking only 1 gpu as well, hmmm


*I have just got down playing and I have 0% for the last 15 minutes playing in game on GPU2. I am unable to get the second card to be utilized, but it might be an ATi issue, and is not related to the lag issue/fps freezing people have been talking about.*

I have a ton of tweaks for the game because it is more based off of Call of Duty 4's networking systems.

Hit ~ to open console.

Type the following commands:
/cl_packetdup 5
/cl_maxpackets 100
/com_maxfps 125

/r_multiGPU 1 ~ or 0
/r_multithreaded 1 ~ or 0 // some are getting better performance disabling, believe it or not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


is anybody with an extreame having a problem with everest not showing thier gpu temps


No I haven't, but I am using a variant of Everest called AIDA64. Its from the same hardware team and the program is virtually identical. Give it a shot, its more up to date the Everest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Please don't unbox my COOLER MASTER HAF 932.









It's not big. It's a one-bedroom apartment. It seems cases are getting to be almost as big as they used to be in the early to mid-nineties.

Thought for the day: "A case can never be too big"?


Look up the Corsair Obsidian 800D. Thats mine. A good 3~4 inches taller with your feet on the HAF932. Those aren't my two cases, but I have the same as the one on the right.


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, you knew the numbers I got for MW2?! Unbelievable and you're correct! Those were the numbers that I got while playing MW2.









I think I'll patch for bugs/patch to clear up before trying again. Thanks again for replying.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I am absolute full belief you should at least be getting around 50~75 fps on medium/high settings with a moderate resolution. If you played MW2 with good frame rates expect those exact ones. I would turn down lighting though, it got a pretty decent upgrade.


----------



## RagingCain

I am usually good for somethings : D

GOING OFFLINE MY MEMORY IS HERE!

Will be back on 8gb momentarily.


----------



## Tweeky

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7











OMG TY TY TY been waiting for this sense I got this board!

GRRRRR OC profile will not work with new bios so write everything down.

A few new items in the Extreme tweeking menu including new settings for LLC 0% 50% and auto.


----------



## marjamar

It feels good sometimes to be a "settler" and not a "pioneer". I have however had my share of arrows in the back.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


It feels good sometimes to be a "settler" and not a "pioneer". I have however had my share of arrows in the back.

-Rodger


I am assuming that you are referring to my earlier post. no biggie thats why I keep my settings written down.

New BIOS is the $H1T testing 6-9-7-24-1t past 50% on memtest where before I could not even post at that! GO ASUS GO!


----------



## bo40

if i am doing this right some one check this out and give me suggestions please


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am assuming that you are referring to my earlier post. no biggie thats why I keep my settings written down.

New BIOS is the $H1T testing 6-9-7-24-1t past 50% on memtest where before I could not even post at that! GO ASUS GO!


Yeah, your the guy. I was about to restart my computer about 45 mins ago, but figured I capture another minidv tape first. Had the bios already on my thumb drive and waiting. I was just going to double-check that I had my latest bios configuration saved and was then going to flash it.

Thanks. Now I will capture some screens on my camera first.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

and the darn things running insanely cool


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


if i am doing this right some one check this out and give me suggestions please 



more FSB prob more NB voltage and cpu voltage. you need it up at 300 or so.


----------



## bo40

will do this was first stab on new build thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


will do this was first stab on new build thanks


no prob. took 1.55 V to my NB for 300+.

Testing 6-7-7-24 6-7-7-21


----------



## RagingCain

I also pioneered for you Rodger ; ) Looking a little good so far. I did have to tweak

You got those same 7-9-7 flares Eclipse?

P.S. 4.263 GHz!!!!

I like the new BIOS, but all my numbers/voltages need tweaking again. Took a minute to even get it to post. Using LLC but I am using 50% now as opposed to 100% also so now I a few milivolt vdrop as opposed to over shoot.


----------



## marjamar

Well, I'm suffering' along with you guys. Doing my first test at last settings, checking for stability.

-Rodger


----------



## Tweeky

the new bios loaded easy and it works good








thanks for the heads up eclip on the bios saving


----------



## marjamar

Don't know if I'm forgetting something, but I had to go from 7-8-7-24-27-1T to 7-9-7-24-27-1T to get through LinX without and error.

Going to Prime95 now...

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Well, it's stable at the above setting. Temps are up about 3C for some reason as well. I suppose there must be some differences I'm missing in my settings.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

I found the difference in my settings...

I was running memory 2T before, and this time I had it set 1T. Changed it back and adjusted CPU voltage just a bit down (where it was set in the video I posted on Youtube, and everything running the same.

Now, what should I do? Been working really fine anyway, so I don't really think I need to press on to much for any particular reason I know. If I had a way to keep the CPU temps lower, I know I could go up on CPU volts and Bus Speed for more Core Speed. But, without the cooling capability, I'll just be waring my CPU down faster I believe.

We'll see. I'm going to look at those 4 extra 120mm fans. If I find them cheap, I suppose I'll get them and then I can try a bit more power.

-Rodger


----------



## vickydivic

Hi all , I have just bought a Crosshair IV Formula with Ati 5770 + 8800gtx for Physx. Its nice to see a dedicated club for this board which i must say is one of the most beautiful boards i have ever owned.


----------



## RagingCain

Hey rodger, after my memory upgrade last night I had to give up 2T myself, I had massive error failures in memtest86, but it was passing with just 4GB. There has been no performance change for me in benchmarks though so I stopped sweating it.

I will try again with 1T tonight since we got the new bios.

A bigger heat maker than CPU Vcore voltage is the CPU/NB voltage. If you want the temps down by up to 5~9c, you can always take NB speed back to stock.

Or mix and match overclocked CPU with CPU/NB.

I can run 3.663 GHz CPU with 2.4 GHz NB on stock voltages. There is only maybe a 2c increase from the stock speeds. Loaded stock voltages are 1.29~1.3 and 1.20~1.23. You get a good 20% cpu overclock, and a 40% nb with no extra volts. The performance is pretty darn good. But having a 3000 NB stable is much smoother for me due to all the memory, gpus, and sound cards.

P.S. I am so close to 4.26416 GHz stable, I can taste it! It tastes like happy!

!Air cooling for the win!


----------



## davieg

Cheers to everyone who helped with my CPU fan error problem, finally got it sorted rerouting wires and such and it no longer happens.
OC station still Kaput but thats RMA'd so maybe my BIOS issues were just a string of coincidences.
Thanks again,
Dave.


----------



## bo40

this is what im running at and am rock solid stable and insanely cool temps


----------



## bo40

oh forgot this is not my frankenputer its my new build the dragon


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I also pioneered for you Rodger ; ) Looking a little good so far. I did have to tweak

You got those same 7-9-7 flares Eclipse?

P.S. 4.263 GHz!!!!

I like the new BIOS, but all my numbers/voltages need tweaking again. Took a minute to even get it to post. Using LLC but I am using 50% now as opposed to 100% also so now I a few milivolt vdrop as opposed to over shoot.


yep got the flares 7-9-7-24 @2000 stock running 6-7-6-20 @ 1600 atm but this is going to be going up. Like I said tho I could not even post @ 6-9-7-24 @1600 before so very interesting update.

I need to tweak all my settings again too right now I am overshooting almost everything voltage wise just to know it is stable for now. Tonight tho I will be pushing this rig even harder.


----------



## Tweeky

Hey RagingCain please help me with my air cooling!
I have [email protected] G.Skill flares in the black slots.
I would like to buy and install a Noctua NH-D14
Will the Noctua NH-D14 fit alongside the memory and how did you place the Noctus fans?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Email Asus and see if they can send you an I/O shield, they have great customer service for people with ROG boards.


I did, and you're right, they do.
They're sending me a replacement i/o shield


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
Hey RagingCain please help me with my air cooling!
I have [email protected] G.Skill flares in the black slots.
I would like to buy and install a Noctua NH-D14
Will the Noctua NH-D14 fit alongside the memory and how did you place the Noctus fans?
Thanks for the help.

I haz bad news for you.... if you like heatsinks!

Even if you remove the front fan (which you shouldn't) it still over hangs the first 3.


----------



## lightsout

So whats the word on this new Bios people?? Whos using it. I have a formula. Should I leave it alone or update it?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
So whats the word on this new Bios people?? Whos using it. I have a formula. Should I leave it alone or update it?

That bios is just for Extreme, you Formula boys have already have had 3~4 updates. Thats just our first!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
So whats the word on this new Bios people?? Whos using it. I have a formula. Should I leave it alone or update it?

not sure if the formula got an update I know the Extreme did and it is perfect compared to the initial. If the formula did get an update and it is anything like the Extreme's I would use it!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I haz bad news for you.... if you like heatsinks!

Even if you remove the front fan (which you shouldn't) it still over hangs the first 3.

thanks for the pic's looks like i will keep my heatsinks and my Zalman








thanks again 1 rep


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
So whats the word on this new Bios people?? Whos using it. I have a formula. Should I leave it alone or update it?

the bios 0406 is only for the extreme not the formula


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
So whats the word on this new Bios people?? Whos using it. I have a formula. Should I leave it alone or update it?

Bios 1102 is a good update for the formula iv -- i up dated to 1102

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I haz bad news for you.... if you like heatsinks!

Even if you remove the front fan (which you shouldn't) it still over hangs the first 3.

Turn it around and switch the direction of the fans?
Or he could just get smaller cooler or ram without heatsinks.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mÃ¶rderwerk* 
Turn it around and switch the direction of the fans?
Or he could just get smaller cooler or ram without heatsinks.

Looking at how fat she is on the back end, you would have the same issue. The only possible way to do it is fan blowing up, but we don't have that option (yet.)

This is the last air cooler I will ever own, and despite being the shiznit, I am moving on water cooling for my next build. Which will be in 73 years... which coincides with my credit card paid off


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Looking at how fat she is on the back end, you would have the same issue. The only possible way to do it is fan blowing up, but we don't have that option (yet.)

This is the last air cooler I will ever own, and despite being the shiznit, I am moving on water cooling for my next build. Which will be in 73 years... which coincides with my credit card paid off









hey keep an eye on thermaltake store around thanksgiving water cooling stuff will be dirt cheap


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Looking at how fat she is on the back end, you would have the same issue. The only possible way to do it is fan blowing up, but we don't have that option (yet.)

This is the last air cooler I will ever own, and despite being the shiznit, I am moving on water cooling for my next build. Which will be in 73 years... which coincides with my credit card paid off









hey keep an eye on thermaltake store around thanksgiving water cooling stuff will be dirt cheap


----------



## bo40

sorry for double post hit wrong button


----------



## bo40

does anyone no where to download the sapphire TRIxx software


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I am moving on water cooling for my next build. Which will be in 73 years... which coincides with my credit card paid off








































Here's what you do
1) file for bankruptcy
2) get new credit card
3) use new credit card to buy Prometeia Mach II GT
4) win


----------



## marjamar

I'm using the Noctua NH-U12P on my setup. It's about as large a fan/cooler that will fit in my Antec Lanboy Air box. I thought I had ordered the NH-D14, but order this instead. It's a two-edged sword as the bigger unit would not have fit without alot of modifications, whereas this unit fit with all but no modification to speak of. But, I have more overclocking I know I could do if I could get temps lower on the CPU primarily. So, it's a 50/50 deal.

I am going to order (rats, just made and newegg order and forgot), 4 120mm fans. 2 will fit right on top of the case (upper case plate is black shaded acrylic with cooling holes), with 1 of those exactly over the CPU cooling fan under the plate. This will have the effect of stacking 2 fans together on the top of the cooler, so I see much more airflow going though it. The other 2 fans will be mounted on the side of the case, right over the bottom of the motherboard. These 2 fans will push air in, the 2 top fans will pull air out.

That will make a total of 11 120mm fans in this box and 1 30mm (or whatever) little fan on the motherboard -- Which I will disconnect most likely.

Here's some pics of my rig. And a link to my CPU cooler at egghead.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...20CPU%20Cooler

-Rodter


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
does anyone no where to download the sapphire TRIxx software

Sapphire's website?
http://www.sapphiretech.com/ssc/TriXX/


----------



## morderwerk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 

Here's some pics of my rig. And a link to my CPU cooler at egghead.










-Rodter

Your Noctua looks like it's been clogged up by a graphics card.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mÃ¶rderwerk* 
Your Noctua looks like it's been clogged up by a graphics card.









Yeah, it's the camera angle. There is about 1/2 the fan fully exposed and the 1/2 that is over the card has about 1-1/2" of clearance. I would move the video board down to the lower slot, but I think the airflow is fine and I don't want to lose a slot.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Looking at how fat she is on the back end, you would have the same issue. The only possible way to do it is fan blowing up, but we don't have that option (yet.)


There is a way it is a bolt through kit that makes AMD, socket 775 size so you can use the hold downs for that. I just can never remember the name of it when people are asking about it.....


----------



## ny_driver

Just got home from work and installed my 1090T today and the CPU temp is 121 Celsius just like my 965BE.







Apparently that reading comes from a motherboard sensor...I did not know this.

None of the cores are reading above zero.

Running currently @




























4.5GHz(250x18)/[email protected]/[email protected]/"auto"...and [email protected](7-7-7-24-27-1T)/1.69v.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Just got home from work and installed my 1090T today and the CPU temp is 121 Celsius just like my 965BE.







Apparently that reading comes from a motherboard sensor...I did not know this.

None of the cores are reading above zero.

Running currently @




























4.5GHz(250x18)/[email protected]/[email protected]/"auto"...and [email protected](7-7-7-24-27-1T)/1.69v.

I really dislike you guys with your LN2, DICE, Phase change..... Wish I had a pot









on another note. BSOD due to NIC has been solved with this driver for the Extreme. I grabbed the link strait from the ASUS fourm. Tested and working as far as I can tell.


----------



## marjamar

Well, I'll tell you if it's working or not. I have the prime test it seems as I am able to get a BSOD within 3 sec. or so by trying to play a video from my network server. No problems whatsoever using the gigabit NIC card.

Trying it now...

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Well, I'll tell you if it's working or not. I have the prime test it seems as I am able to get a BSOD within 3 sec. or so by trying to play a video from my network server. No problems whatsoever using the gigabit NIC card.

Trying it now...

-Rodger

you kidding me I could get the BSOD as soon as I started to transfer from my Gb fileserver. It solved my issue







no more having to turn the link down to 100Mb


----------



## marjamar

Yep, works fine! Now I can take out my nic card and even move my gtx 470 down if I want. Cool.

Thanks for the link.

-Rodger


----------



## ny_driver

I'm just using an old fashioned air conditioner.







I do have a nice pot sitting here I've never used, but I've been too busy working to have any time to play with some LN2.


----------



## bo40

left one of my windows open last night if it was any cooler i would be glad my system had antifreeze in it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Little update here. This is what I am working with right now. Got it LinX stable going to prime overnight like this then bring up the core speed tomorrow.


----------



## Rebelord

Quick question for you guys with the Crosshairs, has Asus fixed the NB TIM issue?

In reference to my post here.


----------



## incurablegeek

I have thoroughly enjoyed all this club's posts. You guys remind me of the muscle-car enthusiasts of my generation. So totally cool, the way you push the limits of these mobo's.

I am now the proud owner of the CrossHair Formula and did the install today. Done so many but this one seemed to go smoother than others. Only one question if you folks don't mind.

*How much should I tighten down the Corsair H50 (number of screw turns, separation from motherboard)?*

What I have done is just tightened it down till it is "snug". I did not force anything and have 1/2 cm (bad estimate I am sure) between base of H50 bracket and mobo. I used the backplate that came with the Asus board and not the one from Corsair and the mount is nothing short of photogenic. Unfortunately I could only use my best judgment on the tightening of the 4 mounting bracket screw-downs.

When you get time off from pushing your boards till the scream, kindly let me know.









Btw, I just casually glanced through the motherboard manual but did notice that your overclock settings can be saved and shared with others. Didya know dat?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebelord*


Quick question for you guys with the Crosshairs, has Asus fixed the NB TIM issue?

In reference to my post here.


they seem to have as mine was just fine.


----------



## Fengatsu

Hi guys, im having a problem with the board.

When i cold boot i get weird errors on Windows or BSOD, i already did a clean install and everything, but i keep getting problems.

I run a memtest and in 3 mins it show many errors, but the thing is that if i shutdown the computer completely turning off the PSU and then immediately turn it on again, then the system will boot up and run fine.

At this moment its in stock, ive already flashed to the last bios from Asus webpage but its seems that my computer only work on warm boot because if i do the PSU trick i can pass 12 hours of memtest without errors.

The problem its when i shutdown the computer but no de PSU and go to sleep and then boom the ram does not work well :S

I already changed the PSU (my Ocz fatal1ty 750w for the Ocz gamextrem 600w from my sister computer), and the Ram (Ocz gold 1600mhz for a generic Kingstone 1333mhz also from my sister), and tried the black slots so i dont know what is going on.

Ive been reading in other forums guys with the same problem but no solution, so its a motherboard problem? i should rma it? or its ok if i do the PSU trick everytime? because to do a Rma in my country its a little difficult







but if my motherboard fried up or ram or whatever then i will prefer to do the Rma :S

Thanks for any help.

pd: for the guy asking about the NB, my Asus its fine i think, i have 52Âº C when the machine is full load and with 35Âº C ambient temp, so i think they fix the problem.


----------



## RagingCain

@IncurableGeek, yes I did, but it requires effort LOL to share. Let me know if you want my 4.2GHz stable settings









@NB Temps
Mine seems always stable but high, 48c idle, 51c load. I am not sure if Extremes have the same problem as you guys have, its a completely different heatsink









@Fengatsu
What it sounds like to me is that every once in a while the CPU Vcore / CPU NB are running stock voltage, no matter what you put in Bios. It happens to a lot of us from cold boot with 10xxT processors. You probably haven't overclocked it so its enough voltage to pass POST, but not enough to get in Windows, hence the crash. While nobody likes a crash.

It crashes because if your CPU/NB drops too low, that means the Integrated Memory Controller will be failing (no damage though) and that causes your memory errors. When you reset after cold b00t crash, the board sort of fixes itself. Its not just this board, happened to me too on a Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 with this processor. Just luck I suppose.

Two Possible Solutions:
1.) Hit the reset button halfway through the post (i.e. before you crash.)
2.) Give it a slight overclock, push it to 3.0 or 3.2 GHz on stock voltages (the 1055T does this easy) think of it as free CPU power for buying the cheaper processor.







The overclock should cause the system to fail post, and you have two options, one jump in Bios and then immediately save and exit. Or just hit reset, like in step 1.

If it continues to keep happening to you after every b00t, then I would recommend to write down most of your settings, and do a good clean Clear CMOS. Don't sweat it. If you have crashing in Windows un related to this start up, we can trouble shoot that too.

*FOR EVERYONE*
Using Multi-Gpus, SoundCards & Various IO Peripheral Devices:
Go to Chipset configuration and enable IOMMU.

I just found out what this today and I felt ******ed for not looking it up sooner. You guys got to take advantage of native hardware/chipset IOMMU !

Two good reads on it:
AMD IOMMU

Wiki IOMMU General Info


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 

@Fengatsu
What it sounds like to me is that every once in a while the CPU Vcore / CPU NB are running stock voltage, no matter what you put in Bios. It happens to a lot of us from cold boot with 10xxT processors. You probably haven't overclocked it so its enough voltage to pass POST, but not enough to get in Windows, hence the crash. While nobody likes a crash.

It crashes because if your CPU/NB drops too low, that means the Integrated Memory Controller will be failing (no damage though) and that causes your memory errors. When you reset after cold b00t crash, the board sort of fixes itself. Its not just this board, happened to me too on a Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 with this processor. Just luck I suppose.

Two Possible Solutions:
1.) Hit the reset button halfway through the post (i.e. before you crash.)
2.) Give it a slight overclock, push it to 3.0 or 3.2 GHz on stock voltages (the 1055T does this easy) think of it as free CPU power for buying the cheaper processor.







The overclock should cause the system to fail post, and you have two options, one jump in Bios and then immediately save and exit. Or just hit reset, like in step 1.

If it continues to keep happening to you after every b00t, then I would recommend to write down most of your settings, and do a good clean Clear CMOS. Don't sweat it. If you have crashing in Windows un related to this start up, we can trouble shoot that too.


Thanks RagingCain







Ive tried your solutions before by trial and error but it keep giving me errors in memtest or unstable Windows/BSOD its only work when i do the PSU trick.

Let me tell you exactly what i do to make the computer work xD

1) shutdown the computer for example right now







(i dont turn off the PSU switch, so the motherboard still have some leds lights)
2) then go to sleep like 5 hours (i dont sleep to much







)
3) i wake up and turn the PSU switch off and wait till no leds on the motherboard are with lights
4) turn on the PSU, the leds of the motherboard lights again, then turn on the computer and everything will work just fine.

If i just wake on the morning and try to turn on the computer without turning off the PSU, i will have the problems ive detailed before, weird windows and bsod and i have to reset the computer, then do the step 3 and 4 so i can get it work without issues.

Right now im using this ram:

Ocz Gold Part Number: OCZ3g1600Lv2g rated at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24.

Btw i did the fresh Windows install, first ive do the "Psu trick" and then run memtest for 14 hours, everything was stable and then i install the Windows all in warm, then when i finished the installation i reset the computer and let run 12 hours memtest and it didnt show any error, so i think the fresh install its ok, at least for now







and already cleared the Cmos.

You think its safe then if i keep doing what im doing to make the computer work?









pd: im on stock cooling right now and with the micro at stock too 2.8ghz, nb 2ghz, etc. Im waiting my Thermalright Silver Arrow to arrive the next week







so i can overclock again









pd2: thanks for your help and time to read the post cuz its too long and i know my english just suck


----------



## vickydivic

Hi guys, I have been having this problem with nvidia 8800gtx it causes BSOD and when the system restarts it says windows has disabled this device. I am guessing its a problem with power, I have a cooler master extreme power 500w. I am using ATi5770 with 8800gtx for Physx.


----------



## lost1234

Fengatsu i had the same problem, infact i sent my ram off and no error was found.

I just dont know how to fix it, i just cant use my computer at the moment because of this cold boot issue.


----------



## Rebelord

This is funny, I'm currently searching the QVL lists for all of Asus 890FX mobo. And pretty much all of the "approved" memory is Discontinued by the manufactures. Theres even some memory on the QVL list that has been disc. since April of this year.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Fengatsu
Set your RAM Voltage manualy. I think(not sure) your RAM needs 1.90V. Check your RAM sticker for it. Used OCZ Gold last year, 1600 8-8-8-24 2x2G. and stock voltage was 1.90V.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
*How much should I tighten down the Corsair H50 (number of screw turns, separation from motherboard)?*

I tighten them down all the way. Did it with every rebuild/mainboard.

This bracket u mean?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...racket-set.jpg


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
I tighten them down all the way. Did it with every rebuild/mainboard.

This bracket u mean?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...racket-set.jpg

@IncurableGeek:
Whoa whoa whoa, did you not use the back plate from the H50??????

Check it out you may have crushed the little plastic feet! I did this by trying it with the the AM3 back plate. You get to the point where you can keep tightening it and then it just feels loose still.

Good thing they gave you a spare set.

I have a good post for you I wrote about two weeks for you, let me find it.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fengatsu* 
Thanks RagingCain







Ive tried your solutions before by trial and error but it keep giving me errors in memtest or unstable Windows/BSOD its only work when i do the PSU trick.

Let me tell you exactly what i do to make the computer work xD

1) shutdown the computer for example right now







(i dont turn off the PSU switch, so the motherboard still have some leds lights)
2) then go to sleep like 5 hours (i dont sleep to much







)
3) i wake up and turn the PSU switch off and wait till no leds on the motherboard are with lights
4) turn on the PSU, the leds of the motherboard lights again, then turn on the computer and everything will work just fine.

If i just wake on the morning and try to turn on the computer without turning off the PSU, i will have the problems ive detailed before, weird windows and bsod and i have to reset the computer, then do the step 3 and 4 so i can get it work without issues.

Right now im using this ram:

Ocz Gold Part Number: OCZ3g1600Lv2g rated at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24.

Btw i did the fresh Windows install, first ive do the "Psu trick" and then run memtest for 14 hours, everything was stable and then i install the Windows all in warm, then when i finished the installation i reset the computer and let run 12 hours memtest and it didnt show any error, so i think the fresh install its ok, at least for now







and already cleared the Cmos.

You think its safe then if i keep doing what im doing to make the computer work?









pd: im on stock cooling right now and with the micro at stock too 2.8ghz, nb 2ghz, etc. Im waiting my Thermalright Silver Arrow to arrive the next week







so i can overclock again









pd2: thanks for your help and time to read the post cuz its too long and i know my english just suck









Whats your CPU Northbridge Speed and Voltage and what DRAM Voltages are you using?


----------



## VisioDei

Fengatsu - It sounds like you have either a bad Mobo, or bad Ram. Computers definately shouldn't do what yours is doing. Specially the CH4, I have had mine for quite sometime, overclocked underclocked, overloaded.... and it still boots everytime, has fried anything. It has been running now for 3 weeks at 100% work load, overclocked and still is going strong.

However I did have to RMA mine when I first got it, because one of the fan headers wasn't working.
it is possible that you will have to do the same, however here are somethings you can try.

Take the Mobo out of the case, and carefully lay it on a clean spot covered in static bag. Plug everything in and see what happens (using a paperclick/screwdriver to short the power pins in order to turn it on) I have seen cases in which the Case is shorting something on the board, bad grounding, or you put the wrong size rizers in or something (it happens









the last suggestion I have, and it sounds like you have tried almost everything else, is, and it sounds strange, new power cable.
the other day I was Messing around setting up my new server, and it was booting sometimes, and crashing others, passed memtest, and the failed it, just shutting off. Tried EVERYTHING couldn't get it.
On a whim I plugged into another wall socket with a thicker power cable, and it worked.
ever since then with the thicker power cable, it works everytime, passes memtest everytime no problems. Perhaps someone else here can answer why that is. But as a computer technician I have seen this solution work once or twice, and it still doesn't make any sense.

If none of those work, then I would RMA it, granted it will be a pain for you in Argentina, but at least then you will have a working computer.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I have thoroughly enjoyed all this club's posts. You guys remind me of the muscle-car enthusiasts of my generation. So totally cool, the way you push the limits of these mobo's.

I am now the proud owner of the CrossHair Formula and did the install today. Done so many but this one seemed to go smoother than others. Only one question if you folks don't mind.

*How much should I tighten down the Corsair H50 (number of screw turns, separation from motherboard)?*

What I have done is just tightened it down till it is "snug". I did not force anything and have 1/2 cm (bad estimate I am sure) between base of H50 bracket and mobo. I used the backplate that came with the Asus board and not the one from Corsair and the mount is nothing short of photogenic. Unfortunately I could only use my best judgment on the tightening of the 4 mounting bracket screw-downs.

When you get time off from pushing your boards till the scream, kindly let me know.









Btw, I just casually glanced through the motherboard manual but did notice that your overclock settings can be saved and shared with others. Didya know dat?









I tighten down until snug......then heat up the cpu to a good 35-40C then tighten another tiny little bit.


----------



## RagingCain

Man, although I am complimented when some tells me I am helpful, to be honest at the drop of the hat we are ALL willing to drop a ton of helpful advice. Kudos to everyone. Just wanted to point that out.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

RagingCain

Man, although I am complimented when some tells me I am helpful, to be honest at the drop of the hat we are ALL willing to drop a ton of helpful advice. Kudos to everyone. Just wanted to point that out.
I just wanted to echo RagingCain's comments, especially "... at the drop of the hat we are ALL willing ..." OCN is a totally unique board. As I said before elsewhere on OCN, I have been a member of several groups and, excuse my language, but so many are full of @$$hole posers who just want to strut their stuff but really know nothing. YOU GUYS ARE ALL SO SPECIAL, and I appreciate each and every one of you.

As you can tell, I am new to overclocking, at least in attending to all the detail involved. In the past I just "pulled the trigger" and ran at near boiling point temps. Talk about dropped-on-your-head thinking.









1) RagingCain

a)

Quote:

Let me know if you want my 4.2GHz stable settings
Whoa! Now you *Really Are Scaring* me. 3.2 GHz to 4.2 GHz with a Corsair H50? Sure that wouldn't just nuke the CPU and board? I need this sucker for business, and can't afford any downtime. I think I can take it to 3.8 GHz. (per http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ency,2633.html Please understand I am not being critical - just fearful. Would be great if you prove me wrong.









b)

Quote:

Whoa whoa whoa, did you not use the back plate from the H50??????
Nah, I used the stock backplate that came with the mobo. Why? Well when I attached the adhesive to the Corsair backplate, it bent the motherboard because I am *not using the Corsair case* but rather am using the CoolerMaster HAF 932. Visually the backplates are identical.

3) Epsi

Quote:

I tighten them down all the way. Did it with every rebuild/mainboard.
I *DID NOT* tighten the bracket down all the way for fear of crushing the pins on the CPU. I could be wrong you know but the unit is mounted nicely, very stable and almost as photogenic as your rigs.









4) ny_driver

Quote:

I tighten down until snug......then heat up the cpu to a good 35-40C then tighten another tiny little bit.
Now that sounds like good old "err on the side of caution" advice.

5) For all you fellows: Please be assured that at no time am I ever being sarcastic nor playing someone's selflessly given advice against another members. I am thrashing around in the dark, trying to learn and thinking out loud in the process. Simply put, *I respect and appreciate all of you very much!*

First Rounds On Me!


----------



## ExH413

Pew, just finished reading all 532 pages XD (just took me 3 weeks







)

Had to register and make a post just to send a thnx to all the posters in this thread, had a lot of help when experimenting with voltages, timings and settings of all sorts, and all this without even posting a single question ;D
Thnx all!


----------



## Fengatsu

@ IOSEFINI

I've already changed the voltage to 1.65v, 1.70v and 1.75v, my sticker says that its rated at 1.65v 8-8-8-24, i also tried 9-9-9-24, i checked some forums to configure the ram but it didn't work, all is the same, i still have to do my "PSU Trick"









@RagingCain

Right now my ram voltage its 1.7v, just because its the middle between 1.65v and 1.75v








My NB Speed is stock, 2ghz, and the voltage was in auto and then ive changed to 1.2v and even tried 1.3v, also tried to overclock the nb a little but nothing helped, just the damn "PSU Trick" xD

@ VisioDei

I will take out the mobo of the case to see if there is bad grounding,etc.
I didn't tried that so i'll give it a shoot xD

Mmm about the Wall socket, i have everything connected just to one Wall socket  maybe that is the problem? i mean my computer, my monitor, my xbox 360, my router, my psp battery charger, all is connected to the same Wall socket via this thing that i dont know the name in english:










I'll try to change that thing and try the other solution for the badgrounding issue, I will post in some days because i have to travel in few hours and I'll back in Wednesday.

Really, all of you guys, thanks for your help, i hope i can fix the problem, i hate how the Rma is in my Country, its just a pain in the ass, for example if you wanna change your monitor because has dead pixels you can't, unless it has 17-20 pixels dead or more and i think its too much :S

Thats why i buy Dell monitors, even that i have to wait like 5-6 weeks to get a monitor from them, but their Warranty covers less dead pixels.

I have to go, thanks again and greetings from Argentina


----------



## ny_driver

If anyone is having problems with crackly onboard audio....listen up.

I tried this today and it fixed it.....I think the problem for me is that my speakers(logitech x-540) are kinda old, and by default the BIOS is set for HD audio.

So go into the BIOS>onboard device configuration>then under the audio part...change the SPDIF output off of "HD". Then go back into Windows and reconfigure/test the speaker configuration. I was just about to blow money on a sound card too.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
That bios is just for Extreme, you Formula boys have already have had 3~4 updates. Thats just our first!

Oh I swore I saw a more recent bios for the formula.


----------



## ny_driver

I tried 1102 yesterday, but my system started BSODing right away where it was running fine, so I switched back to 1005 and it fixed it.


----------



## incurablegeek

I'm kind of a "math and logic only" boring person, in that I look for patterns from which I extrapolate templates. From my reading on this forum I gather that everyone is overclocking by trial and error. There is no logical or scientific method to all this madness.









Why, then, is there not a _library of templates_ for each level of overclocking, e.g. 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, .... 4.2? Complete with voltage, etc. settings for each level of overclocking?

Please understand that I am not trying to be a Smart @$$ but would really appreciate understanding why you guys seem to be taking such a haphazard approach. That's why I made the suggestion that each successful overclocker save his BIOS settings. Just to create such a library of successful templates or formulas.

Now, please feel free to







me.


----------



## ny_driver

Trial and error is fairly scientific







how would anyone know which settings work without the trial and error?


----------



## incurablegeek

I fully understand that. And I am not contending that point at all. (Provided that it is done properly, i.e. by changing only one variable at a time and keeping all else as constants.)

However, when success is achieved, why are the "successful" or working settings per GHz. not filed away in a library, such that other hapless newbies such as myself are not reinventing the wheel?

If my statement of what should be obvious is not clear to all, I will gladly rephrase. And I am not being


----------



## bo40

if we all went by the book life would be too boreing besides we can all find that little tweak that isnt listed in the books keep up the excellent work all


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Trial and error is fairly scientific







how would anyone know which settings work without the trial and error?


could you please tell a dummy like me how to add the specs of my new rig to my profile


----------



## marjamar

It's not really trial and error, well at least not after a few settings to start with. What I do is look at the "patterns" you mention to see correlations from one setting to the next. What this does, is present pointers to what "may" be working from what is pretty obviously not working. Within these major correlations, I then derive a working hypothesis for the next level of settings, and make these small moves. Once made, I then start the process over at the current level, adjusting for positive indicators, and negative ones.

Or, in other words I just bump up or down a bit some things, until it seems to be better then it was.

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I'm kind of a "math and logic only" boring person, in that I look for patterns from which I extrapolate templates. From my reading on this forum I gather that everyone is overclocking by trial and error. There is no logical or scientific method to all this madness.









Why, then, is there not a _library of templates_ for each level of overclocking, e.g. 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, .... 4.2? Complete with voltage, etc. settings for each level of overclocking?

Please understand that I am not trying to be a Smart @$$ but would really appreciate understanding why you guys seem to be taking such a haphazard approach. That's why I made the suggestion that each successful overclocker save his BIOS settings. Just to create such a library of successful templates or formulas.

Now, please feel free to







me. 










I am working on exactly just that, 4GHz Info thread in my signature provides a link. I am fairly confident you will like my work. I have about a 2 page essay on diagnosing Prime95 errors alone in your overclock to see if you are on the right path or not when increasing voltages which I should upload or post into the thread. Also CPU-NB vs. DRAM voltage and how to tell/test which one is causing your blends and memtest BSODs.

I have been somewhat distracted by... Call of Duty... but I am doing the same for 3.00 up by 125 MHz each time all the way up to 4.5GHz suicides.

It takes a lot of time, and to be honest, I don't work on it everyday. I do this while I work on Goldbach's Conjecture and Number Theory mathematics. I am living proof that intelligence doesn't always translate into a 4.0 GPA student. That would be a disciplined student, and despite a rash leap in the military, I am still al00f as always







Too bad there is no work for a guy like me


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



could you please tell a dummy like me how to add the specs of my new rig to my profile


I'm not presuming you to be a "dummy", because I don't know you. Only you can draw that conclusion.









What I do know is:

1) The BIOS settings *can be saved*. (*Please refer to your ASUS manual.*)
2) RagingCain 
Quote:



Let me know if you want my 4.2GHz stable settings


Raging Cain

Quote:



It's not really trial and error, well at least not after a few settings to start with. What I do is look at the "patterns" you mention to see correlations from one setting to the next. What this does, is present pointers to what "may" be working from what is pretty obviously not working. Within these major correlations, I then derive a working hypothesis for the next level of settings, and make these small moves. Once made, I then start the process over at the current level, adjusting for positive indicators, and negative ones.

Or, in other words I just bump up or down a bit some things, until it seems to be better then it was.


OMG Thank You. _Not really trial and error = controlled scientific approach_. A bit less boring than senseless repetition of what has gone before, ala Sisyphus.

When a group of settings "works", it should be stored. Then move on to another set, store it and so on down the line. (Sorry but it's hard to forget or forgo those years using the experimental method.)

Sure hope that helps to clarify.


----------



## incurablegeek

RagingCain, this is one heck of a contribution. Kind of parallels MagicMan's lengthy and well-thought out manual.

Quote:

I am working on exactly just that, 4GHz Info thread in my signature provides a link. I am fairly confident you will like my work. I have about a 2 page essay on diagnosing Prime95 errors alone in your overclock to see if you are on the right path or not when increasing voltages which I should upload or post into the thread. Also CPU-NB vs. DRAM voltage and how to tell/test which one is causing your blends and memtest BSODs.

I have been somewhat distracted by... Call of Duty... but I am doing the same for 3.00 up by 125 MHz each time all the way up to 4.5GHz suicides.
"*Call of Duty*" For what it's worth I don't play video games at all. And you will never guess why. Because I am so afraid that I will start playing them and never stop to do any work. So guys, when I say that I don't play video games, I hope you will now understand why. For me, it's kinda like why I don't do drugs. Sorry 'bout that analogy.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I'm kind of a "math and logic only" boring person, in that I look for patterns from which I extrapolate templates. From my reading on this forum I gather that everyone is overclocking by trial and error. There is no logical or scientific method to all this madness.









Why, then, is there not a _library of templates_ for each level of overclocking, e.g. 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, .... 4.2? Complete with voltage, etc. settings for each level of overclocking?

Please understand that I am not trying to be a Smart @$$ but would really appreciate understanding why you guys seem to be taking such a haphazard approach. That's why I made the suggestion that each successful overclocker save his BIOS settings. Just to create such a library of successful templates or formulas.

Now, please feel free to







me. 










It usually takes me a few weeks to learn the rough numbers that i need for different speeds. And the only way to actually find what I need for the different speeds is to try them. You must remember that every chip is different. For instance most people tell me that my voltage is too high for 4 Ghz (1.468v) they say that I should only need 1.42v well they are wrong for twso reasons one they are using the 125w 1055t and 2 my chip wont even post @ 4Ghz with only 1.42v. So as you can see my chip is way off from the norm. That being said I have not seen anyone running 3.2Ghz on the CPU-NB so it may not be a bad thing that my chip needs more voltage ti is just a high leakage chip. Good thing I have great cooling.

All that being said, If you were to give me a speed below 4Ghz I could give you a number that would be very close for the voltage for my chip.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

And the only way to actually find what I need for the different speeds is to try them. You must remember that every chip is different.
That is very true. And I really, truly do appreciate the sheer difficulty of what you guys are doing. Truth be told, it is beyond my "now skill set".


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I'm kind of a "math and logic only" boring person, in that I look for patterns from which I extrapolate templates. From my reading on this forum I gather that everyone is overclocking by trial and error. There is no logical or scientific method to all this madness.









Why, then, is there not a _library of templates_ for each level of overclocking, e.g. 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, .... 4.2? Complete with voltage, etc. settings for each level of overclocking?

Please understand that I am not trying to be a Smart @$$ but would really appreciate understanding why you guys seem to be taking such a haphazard approach. That's why I made the suggestion that each successful overclocker save his BIOS settings. Just to create such a library of successful templates or formulas.

Now, please feel free to







me. 










Overclocking doesn't work quite like that any longer. Systematically preparing an overclock where each part of the cpu relies on stability of the other part makes it very difficult. You can't just start testing one part of the cpu and move on to the next any longer. Especially with integrated ram controllers even ram latency will start effecting core speed and vice versa, and now throw in the North Bridge frequency into that calculation.

To make your head spin even more you will find that certain straps perform differently than others, whilst some offers much better speed per clock others will offer more stability but at a cost of per clock efficiency.

The best methodical approach is to strive for an all-encompassing overclock and start adjusting voltages, and have fall back frequencies or look for different multipliers and bus speeds to reach your frequency goals.

Bios templates do not work. Every piece of silicon is different along with the environments the components are operating within. Phenom II's are very, very sensitive to environmental changes, which will throw a monkey wrench into your entire overclocking scheme.

The best systematic approach is complete randomness. Good luck.


----------



## RagingCain

Anything random is just not understood in my book









But yes, every single variable added increases the complexity exponentially, and it requires a great deal of information, way more than anything I have added. The best you can do is look at patterns such as, 3.8GHz requires a nominal increase in voltage, but 3.9~4.0 requires a major increase comparatively and since I have been a scientist, I am good at these type of data extrapolations.

I believe that my thread will benefit many of various platforms, but only if I present the data accurately and correctly showing the trends can eliminate about 90% of randomness. Having controls explicitly painted for the reader, can really help everyone, and pointing out pitfalls such as CPU-NB vs. Dram voltage. It was extremely hard to troubleshoot a low voltage on my RAM, and many people, myself included don't like going over stock voltages advertised. If it is advertised at that speed and at that voltage, then it should work.

Literally using my own data, I was able to predict what 4.2GHz voltage would be stable, and I was off (low side) by 0.00975v. That is WAY better than increasing from 1.425v to 1.4895v going up by 0.00325v at a time and then re-testing.


----------



## bo40

what is one of the best temp monitoring programs out there


----------



## ny_driver

I just like that kung-fu guy












EDIT: user cp>add system

Nothing is going to read the core temps correctly on the 1055 as far as I know.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I just like that kung-fu guy









EDIT: user cp>add system

Nothing is going to read the core temps correctly on the 1055 as far as I know.


thats my old machine my new one is the crosshair IV extreame with a 1075


----------



## bo40

these are specs on new build
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the specs on my new one are 1075t,asus cf IV extreame ocz flex II 1600 ram 4 gigs, 2 1 gig ati 6870,s in crossfire 2 wd vblack 6.0 1 tb hard drives 1 lg 24 x dvd burner and 1 blueray burner 1050 abs psu and onboard sound to a 300 watt surround systen via fiber optics and a 46 inch 240 Hz 3D led cpu and ram are liqued cooled in a xasar thermal take case pics of build are on page 521


----------



## ny_driver

Sounds pretty sweet. Go into where you added the 1st system and add the new 1, then under edit system you select which one you want shown in your posts(main system).


----------



## supra_rz

leaving the group after knowing what a j...s is the owner


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Sounds pretty sweet. Go into where you added the 1st system and add the new 1, then under edit system you select which one you want shown in your posts(main system).


ok thanks


----------



## bo40

i have both machines running on a usb/hdmi kvm switch


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

I believe that my thread will benefit many of various platforms, but only if I present the data accurately and correctly showing the trends can eliminate about 90% of randomness. Having controls explicitly painted for the reader, can really help everyone ...
Thank you so much. That's called the *Scientific Method*, which because of its systematic Experimentation, lifted man out of the Dark Ages of _alchemy_ and gave birth to the Modern Age.

Sorry to take so long in responding but I had some other things of lesser consequence to attend to. I for one sincerely look forward to benefiting from your "How To".









Oh and I too like







. There's something really expressive about OCN's emoticons that make us smile and take us back to our childhood. (which I chose never to leave)


----------



## incurablegeek

Forever the inquisitive PITA, I have but one more question (till the next one







).

As you all can tell, I am not just asking questions to annoy, at least hopefully not so. I am very interested in Overclocking, because of the performance yields that might result.

1) OK, for the AMD Black (1090T?) at stock 3.1 GHz and then *in increments* up to the stated "insanity" of 4.35, is there any performance increase documentation (speed increases in photoshop, movie editing, etc.)?

2) Right now I am wrestling with:
a) MagicMan http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-...ows-7-ssd.html
b) BikeBert http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...l=1#post442151
c) http://www.blackviper.com/
d) http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-extreme.html

I can honestly feel my brains running out my ears trying to assimilate all this disparate information.

So #2 Question: Should I not get my SSD set up, then the OS configured via BlackViper and OCZ *and then* do the Overclocking? Or is that the wrong order.


----------



## AntonAKH

marjamar - ive added you as friend, cause i need to ask you something..

I would like to have an Noctua NH-D14 in an Antec Lanboy Air, but im worried about the size of the cooler. Do you have any fans in the side, right on top of your CPU cooler or not? Cause i would really like to fill this tower up with 15 fans, and still have room for a great CPU cooler.. Is this possible? Thanks..


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Forever the inquisitive PITA, I have but one more question (till the next one







).

As you all can tell, I am not just asking questions to annoy, at least hopefully not so. I am very interested in Overclocking, because of the performance yields that might result.

1) OK, for the AMD Black (1090T?) at stock 3.1 GHz and then *in increments* up to the stated "insanity" of 4.35, is there any performance increase documentation (speed increases in photoshop, movie editing, etc.)?

2) Right now I am wrestling with:
a) MagicMan http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-...ows-7-ssd.html
b) BikeBert http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...l=1#post442151
c) http://www.blackviper.com/
d) http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-extreme.html

I can honestly feel my brains running out my ears trying to assimilate all this disparate information.

So #2 Question: Should I not get my SSD set up, then the OS configured via BlackViper and OCZ *and then* do the Overclocking? Or is that the wrong order.









This is a matter of preference, however with SSDs, there is only one correct answer for a proper overclock due to the shorter expected lifespan of SSDs.

If you are going to "properly" overclock, do so first and do so from an Operating System installed temporarily to a HDD.

The reason for that is, most people crash over and over and over while OCing. Eventually something does get broken. It used to be good practice to do all the damage in a test bed, OS, and then reinstall the OS from a complete wipe once you have the perfect settings (stability.) This way, when the OS starts crashing in a week because Kernel has been beaten up sideways, you don't suspect your overclock settings and begin all over.

The reason for the HDD installation is that, I myself only have an expected life on both of my SSDs at 68%/71% left since April primarily doing re-installs/formats. I use SSDLife application to monitor SMART/Life Expectancy status. We will find out how truly good the app is, when and if my SSD drives fail.

When everything is the way you want it, reformat that SSD and watch everything start flying!

And MagicMan looks to have even gone in more meat and potato tweaks then all of them.

Holy crap, I haven't seen BlackViper in years!

I applied all of BikeBerts tweaks (save a few ambiguously necessary ones such as superfetch), and there is an all in one program that complete most of those for you called "SSDTweaker", just set up for auto-tweak and then reb00t for finish.

I also like to install Leatrix's Latency Fix (I could explain about the packet hand shaking bottleneck introduced since Windows Vista, but she does it way better.) It is not just for gaming, let me put it like that.


----------



## Fengatsu

Hi guys im in my notebook right now, i check the partnumber of my ram sticks and i found that my ram is optimized for intel (OCZ3G1600LV2G) so maybe thats the problem of the coold boot right? xD
Ill back to my home on wednesday so i cant try right now other fixes, but anyway, what the best 1600mhz memory i can get to the Crosshair IV Formula that will be 100% compatible and work the first time i put it?







i know there is a list on Asus Webpage, but i prefer that someone with the CH4 using "X" ram tell me what will work like a champ









Thanks for the help


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fengatsu* 
Hi guys im in my notebook right now, i check the partnumber of my ram sticks and i found that my ram is optimized for intel (OCZ3G1600LV2G) so maybe thats the problem of the coold boot right? xD
Ill back to my home on wednesday so i cant try right now other fixes, but anyway, what the best 1600mhz memory i can get to the Crosshair IV Formula that will be 100% compatible and work the first time i put it?







i know there is a list on Asus Webpage, but i prefer that someone with the CH4 using "X" ram tell me what will work like a champ









Thanks for the help









Even if its Intel optimized, it should work.
I use G.SKILL PI Series, and no problems at all
AMD optimized are the G.SKILL Flares


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
Even if its Intel optimized, it should work.
I use G.SKILL PI Series, and no problems at all
AMD optimized are the G.SKILL Flares

Thanks for the reply.

Ok then when i get home i'll try some fixes, if nothing work i'll try to get a Flares set, if that don't work then ill just rma the board


----------



## RagingCain

I tried the Pi Series temporarily while awaiting Flare replacements. It was a bit of headache, and I could run at the speed 2000 - 6-9-6-22 similar to IOSEFINI, but I could not get any overclock on my CPU-NB which really lets 2000 MHz memory truly shine.

I have the link to official QVL for the Extreme in my signature, which works for the Formula too. I highly recommend my Flares (7-9-7). They are fast, they are rugged, and they overclock well.

8GB (4x 2GB) G.Skill 7-9-7-22-29 @ 2000 MHz @ 1.65~1.7125v (some users need a little more voltage) and a 3000 NB CPU-NB. I think I might try 3200, have you had any success with that IOSEFINI?

I DO HAVE TO ASK:
Are you sure you want to go straight buying new memory? Try pushing your memory at higher voltages. Most people using Intel memory need more voltages when on an AMD board (there is no factual data on this, just from what I have had to deal with and what others have had to.)


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fengatsu* 
Hi guys im in my notebook right now, i check the partnumber of my ram sticks and i found that my ram is optimized for intel (OCZ3G1600LV2G) so maybe thats the problem of the coold boot right? xD
Ill back to my home on wednesday so i cant try right now other fixes, but anyway, what the best 1600mhz memory i can get to the Crosshair IV Formula that will be 100% compatible and work the first time i put it?







i know there is a list on Asus Webpage, but i prefer that someone with the CH4 using "X" ram tell me what will work like a champ









Thanks for the help










My DDR3 1600 ram(Module Name: Corsair XMS CMX4GX3M2A1600C7)is "optimized for intel" as well but I've had absolutely 0 problems running 4x2g ~2000mhz. It's not the best you can get but its damned inexpensive for being so reliable(in my experience). Tightest timings I can at that speed with this ram 7-9-8-16 so far but I'm a noob when it comes to memory settings so I'm sure someone has done better.
Probably very similar to the ram you have now so I'm probably not helping a whole lot, just wanted to mention how mine is apparently for Intel, mainly, but still works flawlessly on my AMD setups.


----------



## incurablegeek

More response later but I'm rushing to get to an appointment.

Quote:

I applied all of BikeBerts tweaks (save a few ambiguously necessary ones such as superfetch)
On SSD's *Superfetch serves no purpose and must be disabled*, my source being the Intel X25M SSD manual.

Also, as I'm sure you well know, any defragmentation programs you might have should be disabled (I use 3rd party defrag programs because the *Win 7* "close enough is good enough" way of *defragging is unsatisfactory*.) Win 7 automatically disables defrag on SSD's when it detects their presence. The Intel toolbox is very nice; it enables you to manually or schedule TRIM. I don't mean to sound like I'm talking down to you; please understand.

Gotta run now. Will check out the rest of your very detailed and extremely helpful post. Being quite the OCD guy, I have read all I can find on SSD setup and Win 7 (Ultimate) 64 bit optimization. I have my father to blame for my constant pursuit of perfection. Ugh!









Quote:

The reason for the HDD installation is that, *I myself only have an expected life on both of my SSDs at 68%/71% left since April primarily doing re-installs/formats*. I use SSDLife application to monitor SMART/Life Expectancy status. We will find out how truly good the app is, *when and if my SSD drives fail*.
OMG, it must really be nice to be so rich.







Formatting, benchmarking, etc. SSD's till they crash will never become one of my pastimes.

Disclaimer: Are you using G1 or G2 SSD's. If you are still using Generation 1's, I would be glad to volunteer my time and effort to help you crash them.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I tried the Pi Series temporarily while awaiting Flare replacements. It was a bit of headache, and I could run at the speed 2000 - 6-9-6-22 similar to IOSEFINI, but I could not get any overclock on my CPU-NB which really lets 2000 MHz memory truly shiney.

I have the link to official QVL for the Extreme which works for the Formula too,
but I highly recommend my Flares. They are fast, they are rugged, and they overclock well.

8GB (4x 2GB) G.Skill 7-9-7-22-29 @ 2000 MHz @ 1.65~1.7125v (some users need a little more voltage) and a 3000 NB CPU-NB. I think I might try 3200, have you had any success with that IOSEFINI?

I can not run them 2000 6-9-6, thats too much for AMD








Max. is 1940 6-9-6
I was able to hit 3250 for CPU/NB,
I'm testing some A-DATA sticks @ 1900 7-7-7-21 right now,


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
More response later but I'm rushing to get to an appointment.

On SSD's *Superfetch serves no purpose and must be disabled*, my source being the Intel X25M SSD manual.

Also, as I'm sure you well know, any defragmentation programs you might have should be disabled (I use 3rd party defrag programs because the *Win 7* "close enough is good enough" way of *defragging is unsatisfactory*.) Win 7 automatically disables defrag on SSD's when it detects their presence. The Intel toolbox is very nice; it enables you to manually or schedule TRIM. I don't mean to sound like I'm talking down to you; please understand.

Gotta run now. Will check out the rest of your very detailed and extremely helpful post. Being quite the OCD guy, I have read all I can find on SSD setup and Win 7 (Ultimate) 64 bit optimization. I have my father to blame for my constant pursuit of perfection. Ugh!









OMG, it must really be nice to be so rich.







Formatting, benchmarking, etc. SSD's till they crash will never become one of my pastimes.

Disclaimer: Are you using G1 or G2 SSD's. If you are still using Generation 1's, I would be glad to volunteer my time and effort to help you crash them.









G2 Vertex with Firmwares at 1.5 (firmware not even released to public??), I am not rich I assure you haha.

Yeah, I am not one for pride, but I am going to have to disagree with Intel. However, that being said if Intel was basing their data using a computer from 3 or 4 years ago (i.e. low end DDR2) they would be absolutely correct. All it it does is load a bunch of applications and their associated DLLs into system memory as opposed to "wait-to-launch" style of operation.

Sidenote:
This is why Windows 7 is more snapier loading things than WindowsXP, however you can b00t into WindowsXP, I think the record for enthusiasts (not a Cray







) is like 17 seconds. As time goes on and more stuff is installed on Windows 7, it takes longer and longer to get a usable desktop. Windows update and the .Net framework are biggest boot up screwer arounders I know. But they are necessary









Back on track:
We are now in the age of DDR3, and for me, high speed Dual Channel DDR3, but this even more true for TripChannel guys. I am also in the 8GB of DDR3 realm, which is a completely different trip. I confidently feel I no longer essentially need a pagefile (although I keep one small one on HDD.) I also have memory that has much faster access times then any SSD. Although they were pretty close in performance, the gap has increased immensely comparatively to DDR2 vs. older G2 SSDs.

Caching things in memory also cuts down on reading/writing on the SSDs, so that alone maybe one reason to leave it enabled.

Several Windows7 Optimization simply won't function without it. So you are trading a slower starting operating system for.... practically no performance benefits at all. Why not go back to Windows XP 64? (I know, there are no freaking drivers.)

Thats why I said arguably necessary, and thats just my opinion. I would say though, make your own decisions when it comes to disabling Windows7 primary features and see how you feel things run with it on and off. There are a few others, but that is the main one I disagree with.

Wiki: SuperFetch (its a little dated)

Also don't Raid0 SSD unless you have 4 (even really 6 identical ones.) The performance is slower than a SSD with Trim feature. You lose Trim when in Raid. It takes a good (5 for me) to beat the performance of a single Trim SSD. When I say beat, I don't mean marginally, its exponential at 4~5 drives and in the realm of 200% faster.

Quote:

I was able to hit 3250 for CPU/NB
IOS, ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
I can not run them 2000 6-9-6, thats too much for AMD








Max. is 1940 6-9-6
I was able to hit 3250 for CPU/NB,
I'm testing some A-DATA sticks @ 1900 7-7-7-21 right now,

Nice, the 7,7,7,21 @ 1900Mhz will be faster than the 6,9,6 @ 1900Mhz you have going now.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Nice, the 7,7,7,21 @ 1900Mhz will be faster than the 6,9,6 @ 1900Mhz you have going now.

Lets see if I can stabilize them


----------



## ny_driver

Mine are supposed to be optimized for Intel, but they work fine. OCZ3P1600LV4GK. 7-7-7-24-27-1T/1600MHz/1.65v.


----------



## Fengatsu

Thanks for the replys guys, I'll try all your fixes and see how it works, because of what i understand its that Intel optimized rams can work on Amd without problems, so i try to up the voltage to 1.8v on the sticks, also check grounding issues, etc, all that you guys posted before









I will post soon when i complete testing everything. Cya.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

I have a weird problem. Everytime I turn on my PC in the morning, it will get a hard freeze within about 15 minutes at the most...sometime as fast as a couple of minutes. I even reinstalled Win 7 to see if I had a bad installation the first time...well that didn't solve the problem. The freezing happens at random times. My memory is fine, I have checked it numerous times with memtest, and I don't have any problems other than the morning "freeze". After it freezes in the morning I have no problems for the rest of the day. Any ideas?


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntonAKH* 
marjamar - ive added you as friend, cause i need to ask you something..

I would like to have an Noctua NH-D14 in an Antec Lanboy Air, but im worried about the size of the cooler. Do you have any fans in the side, right on top of your CPU cooler or not? Cause i would really like to fill this tower up with 15 fans, and still have room for a great CPU cooler.. Is this possible? Thanks..

I'm using just the stock fans right now. The case is suppose to allow upto 15 fans, so I suppose that would be possible. As to the NH-D14, I am hesitant to say this will fit. I'm using a NH-U12P, which just fits with about an 1" or so to spare top and left side of case. Also, the D14 has issues with encroaching on at least the innermost 2 banks of memory (at least on the Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard), so I'd pretty much shy away from that CPU cooler.

-Rodger


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas* 
I have a weird problem. Everytime I turn on my PC in the morning, it will get a hard freeze within about 15 minutes at the most...sometime as fast as a couple of minutes. I even reinstalled Win 7 to see if I had a bad installation the first time...well that didn't solve the problem. The freezing happens at random times. My memory is fine, I have checked it numerous times with memtest, and I don't have any problems other than the morning "freeze". After it freezes in the morning I have no problems for the rest of the day. Any ideas?

CPU & Memory are at stock clocks? If yes, raise your RAM Volt. 1 or 2 notches.
EDIT: If your RAM volt is AUTO set it manualy first


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Yes CPU is stock and I have my RAM at the recommended (default) settings which are 1600Mhz, 8-8-8-24 @ 1.65V. So I should raise the mem volts to 1.67?


----------



## RagingCain

I agree with IOS, you are safe up until 1.9v if you still have heatsinks installed on the memory.

Set it to 1.685v and if you have problems, just set it 1.7.

Don't feel strange it about many many many of us had to raise it to get them to work. I had to, and my memory is designed for my motherboard!


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Thanks for your help.. I will raise the volts and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

Cause i would really like to fill this tower up with 15 fans, and still have room for a great CPU cooler
I actually cannot visualize where you would put 15 fans, lest they be itty-bitty noise makers. Excuse me but it just sounds ridiculous. Maybe I should have read all your posts more carefully but your stock case fans should be more than adequate.

I only buy (put my other cases in the back room and gave two away) the CoolerMaster HAF932 cases. The top, front and side fans of the HAF932 create a very nice *wind tunnel* feeling.

I also push-pulled my Corsair H50. Why? Because my OCD mandates that I overkill the cooling.

But 15 itty-bitty fans? Hello ear plugs -- and psychotherapy.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fengatsu*


what the best 1600mhz memory i can get to the Crosshair IV Formula that will be 100% compatible and work the first time i put it?










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314


----------



## incurablegeek

The following is an email dialogue between Corsair and me.

Quote:

What I have done is just tightened it down till it is "snug". I did not force anything and have 1/2 cm (bad estimate I am sure) between base of H50 bracket and mobo. Am I OK?

Quote:

Hi Dennis,
That is correct, tighten it till it stops turning. Do not force it all the way. One way to find out also if the installation is correct is checking your temps. I hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## marjamar

Well, back fooling around with this OC'ing some more. I'm thinking pretty hard about going to water as I just don't seem to find a way to lower my core temps below 57C max running Prime95. I run this computer all the time with the settings I'm going to post here, no problem whatsoever. But, I'm pretty sure I can't pickup any CPU cycles without picking up some more heat -- Without going to water.

If this ISN'T true according you your experience, perhaps asking for your help here would be smart.

Here's my screen save of the last run. I don't like to run Prime more then about 5~10 minutes, as it is just too stressing on my computer... And on my nerves.

Thanks for any help.

-Rodger


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

I'm pretty sure I can't pickup any CPU cycles without picking up some more heat -- Without going to water.
Since I have just installed (though never used) the Corsair H50, do those of you liquid cooling aficionado's deem it to be a feel-good toy only compared to a full-blown liquid cooling system. It is cheap and installation is a snap; but I would really like to know what you guys think of it.


----------



## ny_driver

I know that the core temp readings were low by ~10 Celsius on my 1055T....and I wouldn't be surprised if the 1090s have the same problem.

I couldn't personally tell you because my cores all read zero now which is as low as any software seems to go. And my cpu reads 121 Celsius all the time which is a problem with the motherboard.

But my point is if it gets to 60 C plus running prime it's not good , but not that big a deal. What kind of idle temps do you have? Does it run too hot all the time? Are planning to fold? If not it's fine. Go ahead and run prime till your heart is content......or you could just go play the most cpu intensive game you have


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I can not run them 2000 6-9-6, thats too much for AMD








Max. is 1940 6-9-6
I was able to hit 3250 for CPU/NB,
I'm testing some A-DATA sticks @ 1900 7-7-7-21 right now,


grrr you had to one up me on the NB didn't you.

*goes back to tweaking*


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I know that the core temp readings were low by ~10 Celsius on my 1055T....and I wouldn't be surprised if the 1090s have the same problem.

I couldn't personally tell you because my cores all read zero now which is as low as any software seems to go. And my cpu reads 121 Celsius all the time which is a problem with the motherboard.

But my point is if it gets to 60 C plus running prime it's not good , but not that big a deal. What kind of idle temps do you have? Does it run too hot all the time? Are planning to fold? If not it's fine. Go ahead and run prime till your heart is content......or you could just go play the most cpu intensive game you have










I have the same screen up as the one you see on my post right now. I'll do another snapshot...

Ok. On the folding, I did that a few times over the past couple of years, but never having any "extra" power, it mostly got in the way of what I needed to do, so they never lasted too long on any of my computers. I've been thinking about it again.

As to why I want faster, it's all about rendering time for me. When I do editing, especially if I'm doing higher quality stuff, the rendering process is (or at least was) quite painful. My hopes in building this new machine is to lessen that pain to a more tolerable level. So, my figuring (faulted as it may be) tells me that the more power my machine has to work with, the more it can do, and do faster.

-Rodger


----------



## ny_driver

Dude I hate to tell you, but the core temps are too low to be possible unless maybe the ambient in your room was ~10C. If I were you I would roll with the CPU temperature.


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Dude I hate to tell you, but the core temps are too low to be possible unless maybe the ambient in your room was ~10C. If I were you I would roll with the CPU temperature.


Room temp is 20C right now. You have to remember this Antec Lanboy Air case is cool (even cooler then ambient temp in some areas) to the touch. The only heat in this box, is under/on the heatsinks. So, even though the temps may look too low, perhaps they're not.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Room temp is 20C right now. You have to remember this Antec Lanboy Air case is cool (even cooler then ambient temp in some areas) to the touch. The only heat in this box, is under/on the heatsinks. So, even though the temps may look too low, perhaps they're not.

-Rodger


It is not possible to have temps lower then ambient without some sort of active cooling. Water cooling and Air cooling are still passive as they use the ambient air to cool so if you are using 20* air to cool a CPu or anything really it is not possible for the item that is creating heat to be cooler then that air.

As for your case "feeling" cooler then ambient. My case also does but when I take my IR thermometer and take a reading of it, it is actually 2-4 degrees hotter then the ambient air even though it "feels" cooler what you are actually feeling is that it is cooler then your fingers. Thus getting a false sense that it is cooler then ambient.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

All though your temps do compare to mine at idle when I add 10 degrees.

Maybe you have a lucky chip that tells the right temp???


----------



## marjamar

Well, I'm not really trying to debate anything, only show what I have here to work with. I do know that of the hundreds of builds I've done, this is by far the coolest case (temp-wise) that I've built. I set right next to it, and the only thing I feel is cooler air coming around me from it. Now, we all know moving air cools our skin down by removing standing heat from it's surface, so I'm not about to say that it's cooler by this case then away from it. But, because of the abundance of slow moving, yet massive amounts of air, it is cooler to feel (or touch, if you like), then would seem normal. I am using right now, 235 watts to this system under no load. I've seen the watts go as high as 370~400 under full load. That's 4 100W light bulbs burning bright. Anybody who has touched a 100W light bulb when it's been on for awhile will tell you, OUCH! is the best word to describe the sensation they feel. Best word I can use when touching this case just about anywhere is "cool", because it is.

Here some actual, just taken readings with my trusty Mini Thermo-Anemometer (which I use about every day in one of my business's).

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Well, I'm not really trying to debate anything, only show what I have here to work with. I do know that of the hundreds of builds I've done, this is by far the coolest case (temp-wise) that I've built. I set right next to it, and the only thing I feel is cooler air coming around me from it. Now, we all know moving air cools our skin down by removing standing heat from it's surface, so I'm not about to say that it's cooler by this case then away from it. But, because of the abundance of slow moving, yet massive amounts of air, it is cooler to feel (or touch, if you like), then would seem normal. I am using right now, 235 watts to this system under no load. I've seen the watts go as high as 370~400 under full load. That's 4 100W light bulbs burning bright. Anybody who has touched a 100W light bulb when it's been on for awhile will tell you, OUCH! is the best word to describe the sensation they feel. Best word I can use when touching this case just about anywhere is "cool", because it is.

Here some actual, just taken readings with my trusty Mini Thermo-Anemometer (which I use about every day in one of my business's).

-Rodger



I think I want one









Now if only you could get those temps down


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I think I want one









Now if only you could get those temps down










Well, I am all ears...

I'm sure some here are setting on the edge of their seat wanting to "spill the beans"







on what little moves will give me more power out with less watts in.

-Rodger


----------



## Pao

I just bought one off of the for sale section, should already be in the mail.

Very excited!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Well, I am all ears...

I'm sure some here are setting on the edge of their seat wanting to "spill the beans"







on what little moves will give me more power out with less watts in.

-Rodger


You might try more front side less multiplier. Also running a higher FSB will yeild better throughput although you may need to add MB-NB voltage but that is of no consequence. It takes me 1.55 for the ~320 that I run.

Now getting into the knitty gritty, yes you are running a faster core speed then me *but* I know that I have more throughput then you. That being said I can run a higher core speed but would have to sacrifice (i think not tested yet) NB speed which I do not want to do because the "bottleneck" with AMD is the FSB and NB speed. I know this for a fact from testing various combos and various tests. I am not sure but I think even with you running faster then me I might beat you at something like cinebench R11.5 although I am not sure because that test is heavily weighted by core speed. For an all around best overclock what needs to be done is eliminate what ever bottleneck you can. So if you have to drop a little core speed to increase you CPU-NB and *FSB* so be it as you will gain performance that the core speed alone can not give you.

I am NOT trying to say my e-peen is bigger then yours because when it all comes down to it I dont really care that an i9 can kick my systems a$$ big deal we are here because we are trying to get the most out of our systems.

This disclaimer brought to you by the many trolls that have annoyed me in the past few days!


----------



## slimbrady

but I just got back from out of town and noticed there is finalllllly a new Bios for the extreme that "increases stability." I went ahead and updated as I wasn't exactly overjoyed with my current stability and I see there are new options in the advanced bios settings and I have no friggin idea what they do(not even the ridiculously simplified feature explanations you typically get when you're inside the BIOS or reading the manual). I now have this huge block of brain**** preventing me from remembering what they are so I'll be back in just a sec with exact names.......
Sorry if it's been discussed but I'm trying to pack up for a move right now and don't have time to spend my usual 6-8 hours initially reading up on new things...can't afford to get sidetracked for the rest of the night, hehe, so any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Dude I hate to tell you, but the core temps are too low to be possible unless maybe the ambient in your room was ~10C. If I were you I would roll with the CPU temperature.


i agree with ny_drive


----------



## koven

long shot, but if anyone is looking to sell their formula for a good price please let me know, thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Well, I am all ears...

I'm sure some here are setting on the edge of their seat wanting to "spill the beans"







on what little moves will give me more power out with less watts in.

-Rodger


the only way you can get more power out is to put more watts in


----------



## slimbrady

Ok so primary questions I have are regarding the following settings under the new "Extreme Engine" section of the the advanced tab:
PWM Phase Control(can be set to "Full" or "Auto"
CPU PWM Frequency(not new but I never knew what the heck this really impacted)
CPU Voltage OCP
CPU/NB Voltage OCP

Also noted that the CPU and CPU/NB Load Line Calibrations can now be set to...i think it was "Disabled" "0%(same thing as disabled isn't it?)" "50%" and either "100%" or "Full"

Guessing this BIOS isn't really going to be an improvement unless I utilize these new settings effectively so any tips, however vague or short(I think most of you could give a better answer than I'm likely to get from Asus after you've downed a case of beer followed by ingesting an elementary school's supply worth of elmer's glue which then results in a nasty fall down some steps causing catastrophic head and brain injury leaving just slightly above the mental capacity of my late uncle who has been dead for the last decade after literally blowing his head off while trying to make his living room larger by knocking down the wall separating it from his kitchen. I doubt you care but I've written this far already so to quickly finish the story....trying to do carpentry on your own home is not a good idea if the best idea you can come up with for razing an interior wall is his homemade explosives. And please, if you do find yourself with no options except the one above, use a remote and not a timer.....and don't try to listen from the other side of the wall to make sure it's working....just get yourself out of the house.^^


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


the only way you can get more power out is to put more watts in










Well, I'll have to say that isn't so. There are efficiency factors to consider in many areas.

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


the only way you can get more power out is to put more watts in










not true if you can make it colder you can put in less voltage. ie LN2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


Ok so primary questions I have are regarding the following settings under the new "Extreme Engine" section of the the advanced tab:
PWM Phase Control(can be set to "Full" or "Auto"
CPU PWM Frequency(not new but I never knew what the heck this really impacted)
CPU Voltage OCP
CPU/NB Voltage OCP

Also noted that the CPU and CPU/NB Load Line Calibrations can now be set to...i think it was "Disabled" "0%(same thing as disabled isn't it?)" "50%" and either "100%" or "Full"

Guessing this BIOS isn't really going to be an improvement unless I utilize these new settings effectively so any tips, however vague or short(I think most of you could give a better answer than I'm likely to get from Asus after you've downed a case of beer followed by ingesting an elementary school's supply worth of elmer's glue which then results in a nasty fall down some steps causing catastrophic head and brain injury leaving just slightly above the mental capacity of my late uncle who has been dead for the last decade after literally blowing his head off while trying to make his living room larger by knocking down the wall separating it from his kitchen. I doubt you care but I've written this far already so to quickly finish the story....trying to do carpentry on your own home is not a good idea if the best idea you can come up with for razing an interior wall is his homemade explosives. And please, if you do find yourself with no options except the one above, use a remote and not a timer.....and don't try to listen from the other side of the wall to make sure it's working....just get yourself out of the house.^^


OCP = over current protection turn it OFF!

LLC's play with them and watch you voltage see what gives you ~stable voltage.

Freq?????????

PWN phase I put to full has to be energy savings


----------



## Cpyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


long shot, but if anyone is looking to sell their formula for a good price please let me know, thanks


there are like 2 in the FS section for like $150


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You might try more front side less multiplier. Also running a higher FSB will yeild better throughput although you may need to add MB-NB voltage but that is of no consequence. It takes me 1.55 for the ~320 that I run.

Now getting into the knitty gritty, yes you are running a faster core speed then me *but* I know that I have more throughput then you. That being said I can run a higher core speed but would have to sacrifice (i think not tested yet) NB speed which I do not want to do because the "bottleneck" with AMD is the FSB and NB speed. I know this for a fact from testing various combos and various tests. I am not sure but I think even with you running faster then me I might beat you at something like cinebench R11.5 although I am not sure because that test is heavily weighted by core speed. For an all around best overclock what needs to be done is eliminate what ever bottleneck you can. So if you have to drop a little core speed to increase you CPU-NB and *FSB* so be it as you will gain performance that the core speed alone can not give you.

I am NOT trying to say my e-peen is bigger then yours because when it all comes down to it I dont really care that an i9 can kick my systems a$$ big deal we are here because we are trying to get the most out of our systems.

This disclaimer brought to you by the many trolls that have annoyed me in the past few days!


One of the first things I did was see where my FSB would stabilize. I can push it further, but my memory will not test well without moving timings quite a bit slower. I did this, just to get stabilized at about 280, and my Gflops dropped from about 71~72 to about 66~68. Since everything involves memory speeds, I didn't feel good about losing clock cycles to slow memory timings. I think I would have liked to have the G-Skill Flares, but I have what I have (at least for now). I would have more headroom for sure in CPU multiplier if I could control temps better. I am also lower on the core voltage a bit then I could be, but feel pretty safe at this voltage for 24/7 use.

This is why I'd like to find a hardware method to lower temps. It would allow me more room to play and not feel like the Pink Panther holding a lighted BOMB in my hands.

About these test. I'd think some comparisons maybe would help both of us. Since I'm more or less working on the other end of the stick then you, it may shed some valuable light for both of us to try some comparisons.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Hey, found Cinebench 11.5 64bit (and 32bit) and ran it. Got first place in the OpenGL test among what came with the software. Not so good on the CPU side, got 4th place. I suppose there are more current testers somewhere, but thought I put this up for some to try.

It seems to barely work the CPU or GPU however, so I'm not too sure how good of a test this is. I actually shot a video of both running. Shows very little activity on either CPUID or PC Probe II.

Here's a link: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download...d9de0248868ad9

-Rodger

Edit: Forgot the other screen grab.

BTW: This OpenGL test reminded me of the game I have coming in... Actually should be here tomorrow. First PC game I've bought in over 20 years I'll bet. Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010. I use to love to play games, back when they were all new. Might enjoy this again, since it's been soooo long ago that I played them.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Hey, found Cinebench 11.5 64bit (and 32bit) and ran it. Got first place in the OpenGL test among what came with the software. Not so good on the CPU side, got 4th place. I suppose there are more current testers somewhere, but thought I put this up for some to try.

It seems to barely work the CPU or GPU however, so I'm not too sure how good of a test this is. I actually shot a video of both running. Shows very little activity on either CPUID or PC Probe II.

Here's a link: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download...d9de0248868ad9

-Rodger

Edit: Forgot the other screen grab.

BTW: This OpenGL test reminded me of the game I have coming in... Actually should be here tomorrow. First PC game I've bought in over 20 years I'll bet. Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010. I use to love to play games, back when they were all new. Might enjoy this again, since it's been soooo long ago that I played them.



Give me a bit and I will upload a photo of my results running that program. I bet you will be surprised...









Edit: I dont run GL because that is GPU and mine is weak till I get my 5870's

Here are a few of my runs at various speeds, along with some Q9550 runs









Edit again: As far as memory, grab Maxxmem
and try some stuff out. I noticed that between 1600 and 2000 there was not much difference because of the bottleneck. and that going from 6-7-8-22 to 7-7-8-23 was a big difference but going 7-7-8-24 to 8-8-8-25 was not that large. My maxxmem scores are a few back let me see if I can find it.


----------



## marjamar

Got Maxxmem.

Did a restart with minimal startups and ran the CPU test again. A bit different.

Going to run the Maxxmem now.

-Rodger

Here's the Maxxmem test results.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not true if you can make it colder you can put in less voltage. ie LN2

OCP = over current protection turn it OFF!

LLC's play with them and watch you voltage see what gives you ~stable voltage.

Freq?????????

PWN phase I put to full has to be energy savings










Thanks. I figured that must be what OCP stood for but wasn't sure. I am going to definitely have to do some testing with that one. I can imagine it helping with LLC because you can run a little more volts without hopefully having to worry about the infamous spikes LLC is supposedly responsible for. But at the same time I can see where it might prevent the cpu from getting that extra .01 or whatever needed to prevent a crash. Seeing as how this bios is branded as a stabilizing "fix" for some instability I'm inclined to believe the OCP showed some promise in their testing or why include it? Clearly seems to be geared toward someone who is overclocking.....
Well, hmm....looks like I won't be getting too much sleep this week after all, lol.

Yeah I cranked the others to full as I assumed pretty much the same thing as you but was hoping someone had already figured out the right way to tweak them all together.
The PWM freq and power is referring to the pulses used to control PWM fans?? I could care less about it if that is what's it is for but just wanted to make sure it didn't have other rippling effects I'm unaware of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Got Maxxmem.

Did a restart with minimal startups and ran the CPU test again. A bit different.

Going to run the Maxxmem now.

-Rodger

Here's the Maxxmem test results.

Don't forget about the option in BIOS to disable onboard devices(sound, secondary controllers, etc) says right in there that they recommend it if you're trying to squeeze every last mhz you can for benching, etc. =)


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Since I have just installed (though never used) the Corsair H50, do those of you liquid cooling aficionado's deem it to be a feel-good toy only compared to a full-blown liquid cooling system. It is cheap and installation is a snap; but I would really like to know what you guys think of it.

Well, I did an extensive review of about 8 AMD coolers as well as the H50 and it came second to last in my testing, which I must say is not very scientific. But it does get the job done and does it well enough for you to overclock quite a bit. It also leaves a lot of space around the CPU area. In that test the Thermalright Arrow came out the best, followed by the Noctua NH D14 and then the Thermalright Ven X.

Comparing it to water cooling is not going to happen. Basically, a 240mm rad based setup for me has outperformed the NH D14 by 5 degrees at load on stock and about 8-10 on a 4ghz OC on a 965BE.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Got Maxxmem.

Did a restart with minimal startups and ran the CPU test again. A bit different.

Going to run the Maxxmem now.

-Rodger

Here's the Maxxmem test results.

quite a bit different. Now it puts you between my 4.0 and 4.3 scores and the FSB, NB and CL is whats holding you back on maxmem. see if you cant get the CL to 6 that will make a world of difference.


----------



## [CyGnus]

here is mine at 1600MHz mem:


----------



## Awesomeness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Well, back fooling around with this OC'ing some more. I'm thinking pretty hard about going to water as I just don't seem to find a way to lower my core temps below 57C max running Prime95. I run this computer all the time with the settings I'm going to post here, no problem whatsoever. But, I'm pretty sure I can't pickup any CPU cycles without picking up some more heat -- Without going to water.

If this ISN'T true according you your experience, perhaps asking for your help here would be smart.

Here's my screen save of the last run. I don't like to run Prime more then about 5~10 minutes, as it is just too stressing on my computer... And on my nerves.

Thanks for any help.

-Rodger

Rodger

I'm still new to ASUS boards and their software, had a DFI previously. How do I get ProbeII to display in the same way yours does in the screenshot. Mine can only open in the AISuite tab. I'm thinking there is something wrong with the one I downloaded, the autotuning function isn't available either. I think this might have something to do with the Sempron 145 though.









Thanks


----------



## RagingCain

Nah, Awesome its because you are on THE EXTREME!

Heh, if you open up your Asus Suite II, then click on the toolbar and see monitor? Click that and click Sensors.

Its the same thing, just wrapped in a pretty package.

IF you must have the same, fortunately all of the Formula software works on our motherboard (but ours doesn't on theirs hehehehe.) you can go to usa.asus.com/formula and then start downloading the software you want.

I recommend their version of TurboV Evo as well if you overclock because you can save to BIOS from within Windows (credit goes to IOS, for that one.) Then just download PC Probe II is also available as a stand alone app for them.

Its just they tried real hard to integrate all of those applications into just one for us.


----------



## Awesomeness

Thanks Raging. Always nice to have my problems sorted out instantly.


----------



## RagingCain

Lol, why don't you call it how it is:

RagingCain, you have no life, and you will be fired if you don't get back to your QA!


----------



## incurablegeek

Would I be wrong to take my AMD 3.2 GHz. 6-core on the Asus Formula board to 4.2 GHz. per the following YouTube video? You will notice that in this very articulate video, they only take the 6-core to 4.0 GHz.












Please understand that I have asked some questions about performance increases as a result of overclocking (for Adobe Photoshop, Video Editing, Cryptography, etc.) not because I am being a Critical Troll but because I really do want to learn.

At the same time my goals are different from most of yours. While I can see that you're really having fun and learning a lot by pushing the envelope, my interests are more for performance increases that *actually* aid my productivity in business.

And that brings me to my final question: Can I take this 6-core from 3.2 GHz. to 4.2 GHz. AFTER installing my SSD's (2 X 80 GB Intel X25M) or do I risk damaging them? I will be using the Corsair H50 Liquid Cooling Unit, which several emails from Corsair (I posted one) confirm that I have actually installed properly.

Thanks guys!


----------



## RagingCain

H50 yes, if you have a sub-20c room temperature, otherwise, flat no. 4.138 GHz was the highest I could safely go.


----------



## marjamar

Well, up and at 'em...

Went to bed with a broken bios, so decided to step back a bit from where I was heading. I did have memory at 6-8-7-24-27-1T, but I was also at 1.95v. which I wasn't very comfortable with. I had FSB up to 310MHz and was able to get a pretty good Maxxmem test, but couldn't run Cinebench, or LinX without crashing.

Well, I tweaked a few things back down over a dozen or so reboots, to where I'm stable in memory at the moment. Haven't run Prime95 yet, wanted to post these settings to see if you guys think I'm on the right track or not. Seems about OK, but without running Prime95, it's just a feeling. Memory is at 1.9v which I still don't like, but if Prime95 runs OK for 5~10 min. I guess I may live with it.

Anyway, here some screen grabs. I closed all unnecessary apps and did MaxxMEM again, got quite a bit better. Then ran Cinebench for my best scores todate.

Tell me what you think, what to look at if you would please.

Thanks.

-Rodger


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not true if you can make it colder you can put in less voltage. ie LN2









True > Less friction right?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

H50 yes, if you have a sub-20c room temperature, otherwise, flat no. 4.138 GHz was the highest I could safely go.
Although I am a big believer in this HAF932 cases and their huge fans which blow nothing but cool air *out of* the case, I do know my limitations. In short, I do not have the skills you guys have nor do I have the time or desire to acquire them.

So I believe what you are saying, then, is to play it safe and not be a gomer by trying to "overachieve". Per the attached YouTube video, then, I should be safe in just OCing to 4.0 GHz.??

Sure do appreciate your feedback.


----------



## marjamar

Petty much reached the limit here. I'm sure some tweaking could stabilize more, which is what I suppose I'll keep doing. But, the end effect won't be any faster I don't believe.

This screen grab was 1C before lockup--Don't even ask me how I know this.

At these settings and ambient room temps, I can run Prime95 4 minutes before temps will overtake the CPU. I'd like to just cool the CPU somehow to verify this to myself, but I am almost certain this is the case.

-Rodger


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Hey guys I just did my first real overclock on my 1090t and I have a couple of questions. First I changed the CPU Ratio to 20, CPU Volts to 1.45 and CPU Bus I left at 200 so I now have my CPU running at 4.0Ghz. I also left my RAM at the default specs which are 1600Mhz at 8-8-8-24 at 1.65V and 1T. Everything is running fine so far but I notice something odd with my vcore. In PC Probe it will fluctuate from 1.46 up to 1.65 constantly. Also my CPU ratio will change from 20 to 18. I have CnQ off, C1E disabled and Turbo Unlocker off. Is there a problem? Should I be worried that my vcore is going up to 1.65V? I included pics of CPU-Z and PC Probe:


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas* 
Hey guys I just did my first real overclock on my 1090t and I have a couple of questions. First I changed the CPU Ratio to 20, CPU Volts to 1.45 and CPU Bus I left at 200 so I now have my CPU running at 4.0Ghz. I also left my RAM at the default specs which are 1600Mhz at 8-8-8-24 at 1.65V and 1T. Everything is running fine so far but I notice something odd with my vcore. In PC Probe it will fluctuate from 1.46 up to 1.65 constantly. Also my CPU ratio will change from 20 to 18. I have CnQ off, C1E disabled and Turbo Unlocker off. Is there a problem? Should I be worried that my vcore is going up to 1.65V? I included pics of CPU-Z and PC Probe:



















thats quite of bit of voltage for 4.0ghz. where is your cpu-nb at? did you shutoff offset voltage in the bios and just use manual with LLC enable or on auto? did you update to teh latest bios 1102?


----------



## Fengatsu

Hi guys, im finally at home, ive been trying like 3 hours to fix my ram/mother problems and still i have the damn cold boot problem, im tired so im searching now for new ram compatible with Amd and the mother, the only ram that i can get are these:

OCZ DDR3 4GB 1600 mhz Reaper Ultra Low Voltage OCZ3RPR1600ULV4G (u$s 160)

Corsair Dominator DDR3 4GB (2X2GB) 1600 8-8-8-24 CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 (u$s 200)

OCZ DDR3 4 GB 1600 mhz Obsidian OCZ3OB1600LV4GK (the only ones who are in the list in the manual of my CH4) (u$s 155)

Gskill FLARE 2x2GB 1800Mhz 7-8-7-24 DDR3 F3-14400CL7D-4GBFLS (u$s 230)

Gskill Flare 2x2GB 2000mhz F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS (u$s 285) (i really cant buy this ones, im not rich xD)

Prices are from Argentina but i translated in Dolars.

Oh i forgot, i bought a ThermalRight Silver Arrow, so i have to buy the ram who is compatible with the CH4, my 1055t and with that cooler.

Thanks for any help


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Sorry, I thought I had disabled Turbo Core in the BIOS but I hadn't. I did disable it and now my vcore isn't going over 1.47.

I did shutoff offset voltage and set it to manual. My CPU-NB volts I left at Auto with the BIOS showing it as 1.131. My CPU Volts I have set to 1.45

LLC is set at Auto and I am using the latest BIOS 1102.

You mentioned that my volts are kinda high for 4Ghz. What would you suggest I set it to?


----------



## Awesomeness

I need some help with overclocking my Sempron 145.

I've had it up to 3.780GHz stable with 1.4V (40*C Load @ 26*C ambient). The problem isn't here though. After flashing one of the BIOS chips to the new BIOS, I've decided to try and do this properly. The last attempt was a bit lackluster as I didn't have time.

Currently my mission is finding a max Reference clock frequency. Please note everything is still on stock cooling and we are close to summer here.(ie 30*C ambients) After the holiday I'll look at upgrading with my Christmas money.(Student Budgeting) The highest I've been able to reach is 291 in BIOS which translates to between 291.5 and 292 in windows(CPU-Z). This was done without raising any voltages but DRAM Voltage. Also S&M short CPU and Memory test stable. Will get to priming later.

The RAM I'm running is as cheap as it comes though. Kingston Valueram rated at 1.55V with 1333 @ 9-9-9-24 timings. I have however been able to clock it up to 1800MHz stable on 1.7V with 7-9-7-22 timings. Via a thermal probe directly on one of the IC's the ram maxes at about 38*C and according to the datasheet, it's rated for 65*C.

I'm suspecting my ram to be the culprit of the low reference clock though. Peculiar thing about it is that I couldn't simply underclock it to 1060MHz. It required me to drop the timings to at most 7-7-7-22. Currently I'm running at 1168MHz @ 5-6-5-15 timings @ 1.8V (39*C max). I've downclocked everything else to as close as possible to stock. I've tried setting every possible voltage independently and all together. Raising timings doesn't do anything for me either as it actually becomes less stable.

Thus my question: Have I missed anything? What else can I try? The current clocks will get me to 4GHz if needed, but I don't know why others can clock above 300 easily.

Thanks


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Well I lowered my cpu volts to 1.42 and I am running Prime (Blend test) for 30 minutes now with no problems. Still gonna let it run at least 4 hours.

I think I will need to reseat my Hyper 212+ as my CPU temp, according to PC Probe, is now 59C!! UGG


----------



## marjamar

I'm pretty well stabilized now. Tweaked just a little bit and lowered core voltage down to 1.452v. CPU is stable this low and temps topped out at 57C. on the cores. Ran Prime95 for about 20 minutes or so and seems good to go.

Got some other ideas I'd like to try to get memory to 6-8-7-20-27-1T and keep freqs the same on HT, NB and Dram. If I can do this, I know I'll be a close match to eclipse, which for some strange reason or another has become my benchmark









Having fun so far...

-Rodger


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fengatsu*


Hi guys, im finally at home, ive been trying like 3 hours to fix my ram/mother problems and still i have the damn cold boot problem, im tired so im searching now for new ram compatible with Amd and the mother, the only ram that i can get are these:

OCZ DDR3 4GB 1600 mhz Reaper Ultra Low Voltage OCZ3RPR1600ULV4G (u$s 160)

Corsair Dominator DDR3 4GB (2X2GB) 1600 8-8-8-24 CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 (u$s 200)

OCZ DDR3 4 GB 1600 mhz Obsidian OCZ3OB1600LV4GK (the only ones who are in the list in the manual of my CH4) (u$s 155)

Gskill FLARE 2x2GB 1800Mhz 7-8-7-24 DDR3 F3-14400CL7D-4GBFLS (u$s 230)

Gskill Flare 2x2GB 2000mhz F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS (u$s 285) (i really cant buy this ones, im not rich xD)

Prices are from Argentina but i translated in Dolars.

Oh i forgot, i bought a ThermalRight Silver Arrow, so i have to buy the ram who is compatible with the CH4, my 1055t and with that cooler.

Thanks for any help










I also can get now these sticks:

Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH 7-7-7-24-2N (u$s 170) and is in the QVL

Corsair XSM3 DDR3 4GB (2X2GB) 1600 7-8-7-20 CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 (same price as the ripjaws and is in the QVL too)

Im thinking that the best ram for my budget and performance should be the Ripjaw right? because i dont have money to get the Flares one right now









Thanks for any opinion.


----------



## mariotme

Greetings everyone









I just purchased my CIV and waiting for my 1090T and Redlines to arrive to have my new build running. 
I just wanted to double check regarding the NB issue on that board, I took the NB/SB heatsink off and my NB/SB has great contact with the HSF. Do i have to remove the Yellow thermal compound and replace it?

Btw this will be my first AMD setup, and first time owning a ATI VGA (6870) lookin forward


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


Sorry, I thought I had disabled Turbo Core in the BIOS but I hadn't. I did disable it and now my vcore isn't going over 1.47.

I did shutoff offset voltage and set it to manual. My CPU-NB volts I left at Auto with the BIOS showing it as 1.131. My CPU Volts I have set to 1.45

LLC is set at Auto and I am using the latest BIOS 1102.

You mentioned that my volts are kinda high for 4Ghz. What would you suggest I set it to?



Personally I don't that voltage is anything out of the ordinary for a lot of 1090t's at 4ghz. Seems there is some golden chips in this line just like any other. I need more volts than you to stabilize 4.000 ghz + 
Had this chip stable at a decent voltage before but after switching to the Extreme and updating the new bios now too I had to go a lot higher on my vcore to reach the same speed and ratios I had running for months prior.....
Probably more due to the changes in hardware and my comparably limited experience I have so far with this board but I would hope it capable of outdoing Formula....My NB temps are certainly a lot lower than before...but still has been fun, sort of, messing with the hydra chip and I'm starting to save up for one of the nicer RADEON 60xx


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


True > Less friction right?


lower temps = greater "conductivity" or "efficiency" for lack of a better word.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Although I am a big believer in this HAF932 cases and their huge fans which blow nothing but cool air *out of* the case, I do know my limitations. In short, I do not have the skills you guys have nor do I have the time or desire to acquire them.

So I believe what you are saying, then, is to play it safe and not be a gomer by trying to "overachieve". Per the attached YouTube video, then, I should be safe in just OCing to 4.0 GHz.??

Sure do appreciate your feedback.


 the difference between 4.0 and 4.2 is really almost negligible for what you are talking about doing for the most part.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Petty much reached the limit here. I'm sure some tweaking could stabilize more, which is what I suppose I'll keep doing. But, the end effect won't be any faster I don't believe.

This screen grab was 1C before lockup--Don't even ask me how I know this.

At these settings and ambient room temps, I can run Prime95 4 minutes before temps will overtake the CPU. I'd like to just cool the CPU somehow to verify this to myself, but I am almost certain this is the case.

-Rodger



Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


I'm pretty well stabilized now. Tweaked just a little bit and lowered core voltage down to 1.452v. CPU is stable this low and temps topped out at 57C. on the cores. Ran Prime95 for about 20 minutes or so and seems good to go.

Got some other ideas I'd like to try to get memory to 6-8-7-20-27-1T and keep freqs the same on HT, NB and Dram. If I can do this, I know I'll be a close match to eclipse, which for some strange reason or another has become my benchmark









Having fun so far...

-Rodger










 you might get there but I am almost positive that you will need better cooling to do it.









All kidding aside, There are two things I can think of to try to get that CL6 and keep the rest. Raise CPU-NB voltage or try playing with CPU vdda voltage. I have read about people being able to run tighter timings when they raise the cpu-vdda voltage. I have not tried it myself because I just dont think my sticks can do CL 5














maybe I should try









Looking good so far! I personally love a little competition when doing this sort of thing as you want to go faster and have a reason to try.

Also can you run Linx at 17000 so I can compare to what you are getting?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mariotme*


Greetings everyone









I just purchased my CIV and waiting for my 1090T and Redlines to arrive to have my new build running. 
I just wanted to double check regarding the NB issue on that board, I took the NB/SB heatsink off and my NB/SB has great contact with the HSF. Do i have to remove the Yellow thermal compound and replace it?

Btw this will be my first AMD setup, and first time owning a ATI VGA (6870) lookin forward










take an exacto knife and cut out the indentation made by the chip and put a dab of good thermo paste in the indentation


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


lower temps = greater "conductivity" or "efficiency" for lack of a better word.

the difference between 4.0 and 4.2 is really almost negligible for what you are talking about doing for the most part.








you might get there but I am almost positive that you will need better cooling to do it.









All kidding aside, There are two things I can think of to try to get that CL6 and keep the rest. Raise CPU-NB voltage or try playing with CPU vdda voltage. I have read about people being able to run tighter timings when they raise the cpu-vdda voltage. I have not tried it myself because I just dont think my sticks can do CL 5














maybe I should try









Looking good so far! I personally love a little competition when doing this sort of thing as you want to go faster and have a reason to try.

Also can you run Linx at 17000 so I can compare to what you are getting?


Oh, this is getting more and more interesting...

I've stabilized memory at 6-8-7-20-24-1T using pretty much those last settings, just upping the CPU/NB to about 1.35v. Ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes or so and it was running fine.

Got a knock on the door, UPS there with my Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 in hand. Well, kinda got waylaid for a bit with some eye candy...

Well, I had mentioned I wanted to try a little tweaking (I think I did anyway) to move a bit past where I at on Cinebench. So, been doing that for the past couple of hours now I suppose. As I type this, I am about 90% (my guess) stable at 4.186GHz with memory cycling 6-8-7-20-27-1T. FSB is up to 310Mhz and NB Freq is 3100Mhz with HT Link still at 2480Mhz. Did a couple of tests so far, but can't get memory to finish LinX -- Stops around 12~14. I think it's to much heat on the memory as it runs fine till then. I had to bump CPU/NB up to 1.39v and Dram to 1.95v. in order to get past post. Aside from temp related problems, I think I'd get to 4.2 or better real easy. I'm going to adjust memory clocks some and lower memory voltage to see if I can stabilize this enough to run Prime95 for a little while at least.

Here's some screen grabs...

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Oh, this is getting more and more interesting...

I've stabilized memory at 6-8-7-20-24-1T using pretty much those last settings, just upping the CPU/NB to about 1.35v. Ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes or so and it was running fine.

Got a knock on the door, UPS there with my Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 in hand. Well, kinda got waylaid for a bit with some eye candy...

Well, I had mentioned I wanted to try a little tweaking (I think I did anyway) to move a bit past where I at on Cinebench. So, been doing that for the past couple of hours now I suppose. As I type this, I am about 90% (my guess) stable at 4.186GHz with memory cycling 6-8-7-20-27-1T. FSB is up to 310Mhz and NB Freq is 3100Mhz with HT Link still at 2480Mhz. Did a couple of tests so far, but can't get memory to finish LinX -- Stops around 12~14. I think it's to much heat on the memory as it runs fine till then. I had to bump CPU/NB up to 1.39v and Dram to 1.95v. in order to get past post. Aside from temp related problems, I think I'd get to 4.2 or better real easy. I'm going to adjust memory clocks some and lower memory voltage to see if I can stabilize this enough to run Prime95 for a little while at least.

Here's some screen grabs...

-Rodger


very nice, but I wanna see some 17000 LinX runs. @ peak I was pulling about 81.1XXX Gflops But I reworked my OC. Need to get back to trying for more core speed but pulling 4165 is not going to be easy as thats my next step up.....


----------



## Omegadoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fengatsu*


I also can get now these sticks:

Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH 7-7-7-24-2N (u$s 170) and is in the QVL

Corsair XSM3 DDR3 4GB (2X2GB) 1600 7-8-7-20 CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 (same price as the ripjaws and is in the QVL too)

Im thinking that the best ram for my budget and performance should be the Ripjaw right? because i dont have money to get the Flares one right now









Thanks for any opinion.


Como te va. Yo tengo las Gskill 7-8-7-24 @1600Mhz y la verdad que no suben mucho en este mobo. Stock andan ok pero no les pidas mucho mas que eso (al menos a las mÃ*as). Las mismas memorias hacÃ*an @1800Mhz en un EVO asÃ* que las memos no son. Simplemente no se llevan del todo bien con el CF4.-


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Omegadoom*


Como te va. Yo tengo las Gskill 7-8-7-24 @1600Mhz y la verdad que no suben mucho en este mobo. Stock andan ok pero no les pidas mucho mas que eso (al menos a las mÃ*as). Las mismas memorias hacÃ*an @1800Mhz en un EVO asÃ* que las memos no son. Simplemente no se llevan del todo bien con el CF4.-


Gracias, ya voy a ver que comprar entonces porque encima con los precios que me dieron estoy hasta las manos, voy a ver de buscar en otro lado y no por el proveedor "amigo" igual todavia sigo analizando que comprar porque no me convence ninguna ram, cada una que busco en google con el partnumber veo que tiene errores y cosas asi... parece que son normales los problemas de coldboot con la CH4 al menos en los foros de memorias ram que anduve leyendo


----------



## Theory

I guess you can add me under the formula owners


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


My Spanish speaking brothers,

Kindly check out the rules for posting. Though Spanish is quite easy to read, it may not be for all members. A little consideration please.

PM communication might be a better way to go.



Sry it will not happen again









Thanks CyGnus i can get those sticks used from a friend, im going to ask him if he can borrow me that sticks so i can check stability and if all works good (i hope) i will buy them


----------



## [CyGnus]

Fengatsu you will not be disappointed they are amazing







and cheap


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quick warning!

stay away from gearXS.com

I have yet to receive a refund on a hard drive purchased from them that they recieved on 9/24/2010 and am currently in an e-mail tug of war! This WILL be resolved if I have to sue the slimy [email protected]$tards!


----------



## vickydivic

Hi guys, I have a 720BE and i am unable to unlock it with asus core unlocker. I Am using the lates BIOS ver 1102. When I use the unlocker the systems goes on and off like 6 to 7 times and then says cannot use asus unlocker on current CPU. Please help..


----------



## RagingCain

Sorry Vicky, wish I knew more in that field of unlocking dormant cores.

I just want to say this, don't be distraught, but I believe not all CPUs can be unlocked. Can someone with more CPU unlocking experience help Vic out...

My only thought is that there must be a necessity for extra CPU Vcore is needed if you turn on more Cores. I would try and run the CPU with the extra core (is it one or two?) as close to 1.35v for starters. See if you can get it to properly post.

@ALL
I normally am all over the benchmarkings, but alas I am working on my 1090T guide, and requires... patience. If you need me for something special, just PM me. I shall be here and there... watching my Prime95 heh. I also have noticed a lack of presence from.... the first 430 pages of posters. I pmed Foxy to see if I could assist in maintaining the thread/or just take over care of it. I am not the most qualified, but I have the board, I have some skillz (arguably), and I will be keeping this board for several years.

If that was the case, I would probably merge my 4GHz info into this thread and we use it for Awesome Sauce collaboration.

@TheSandMan
Expect some BIOS shots tonight when I get home. I know I am late, easily distracted, I promise I haven't neglected you for BlackOps. At least not for more than 2 rounds.


----------



## Omegadoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


My Spanish speaking brothers,

Kindly check out the rules for posting. Though Spanish is quite easy to read, it may not be for all members. A little consideration please.

PM communication might be a better way to go.


Ups, sry about that. Got lazy to do the writing in english.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Ups, sry about that. Got lazy to do the writing in english.


It's all good. Completely not a problem.

I certainly hope that I did not hurt anyone's feelings nor make anyone think that I don't respect Spanish. I do.

I just wanted everyone to benefit from your contributions. Hope you understand.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hello!!!, IÂ´m new in this foro...IÂ´m a spanish boy so sorry for my bad english.

I have a X55-->B55 3.91Ghz 1.4 2200Ht 1.25v and 2600NB 1.25V, the system is very stable. My problem are with lucid hydra chip. I have a GTX 480 with an accelero xtreme plus coler on pcie_1 (the board extends until pcie_3), in the pcie_4 i have a GTX 460 and in the pcie_5 i have an ocz revodrive 120GB (boot well, I installed W7 -USB Method and SATA in mode 3GB and IDE - with only GTX 480 and the revo in the 3rd pci_e, after moved it to pcie_5 and connect GTX 460), the systems boot Ok.

My issues are with mode N of hydralogic, with both cards hydra detects well mode N but I have horrible stuttering (in 3dmark have constant stop about 0,5 sec, in metro 2033 less -is playabled but still have microstuttering).

I contact with ASUS and recommended me that for hydra in mode N connect the GPus on slot 2,4,5 but manual says that pcie_1 have had first strong GPu (GTX 480).

With the AXP the only solution is connect GTX 460 on slot 2, and GTX 480 on slot 4 and revo on slot 1.

Are the cards in bad position in pcie1 and pcie4 for mode N?.

Any suggestions for my setup?, keep in mind that the GTX 480 with me sink occupies 3 slots

Appreciate any response. thank you very much and sorry for my English, I hope you understand me.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

I just finished testing my overclock and I have passed linpack for over 4 hours without any problems. This was the easiest overclock I have ever done. I only changed the CPU Ratio to 20 and set the CPU Volts to 1.42 and away I went! I haven't checked to see if I could go lower than 1.42 volts yet. It may be possible but the temps aren't too awful and I really don't ever stress my PC for long periods of time anyway so I am happy with the settings as they are. I wonder how high I can go??


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


I just finished testing my overclock and I have passed linpack for over 4 hours without any problems. This was the easiest overclock I have ever done. I only changed the CPU Ratio to 20 and set the CPU Volts to 1.42 and away I went! I haven't checked to see if I could go lower than 1.42 volts yet. It may be possible but the temps aren't too awful and I really don't ever stress my PC for long periods of time anyway so I am happy with the settings as they are. I wonder how high I can go??










Good job, but try and push your CPU/NB clock @ 3000. You will need to raise your CPU/NB voltage @ 1.30V at least. Test with Prime 95 - blend


----------



## RagingCain

You are such a pusher IOS. Oh yeah? I push you to 2000 MHz memory @ 3000 NB on the Pi Series.

Seriously IOS, Friday night, 3200 NB, 2000 DDR3 (4x 2GB), 4.238 GHz CPU, benchmarks and temps









RC ~ Starts Praying - Please be a cold night, please be a cold night, please be a cold night.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*


Hello!!!, IÂ´m new in this foro...IÂ´m a spanish boy so sorry for my bad english.

I have a X55-->B55 3.91Ghz 1.4 2200Ht 1.25v and 2600NB 1.25V, the system is very stable. My problem are with lucid hydra chip. I have a GTX 480 with an accelero xtreme plus coler on pcie_1 (the board extends until pcie_3), in the pcie_4 i have a GTX 460 and in the pcie_5 i have an ocz revodrive 120GB (boot well, I installed W7 -USB Method and SATA in mode 3GB and IDE - with only GTX 480 and the revo in the 3rd pci_e, after moved it to pcie_5 and connect GTX 460), the systems boot Ok.

My issues are with mode N of hydralogic, with both cards hydra detects well mode N but I have horrible stuttering (in 3dmark have constant stop about 0,5 sec, in metro 2033 less -is playabled but still have microstuttering).

I contact with ASUS and recommended me that for hydra in mode N connect the GPus on slot 2,4,5 but manual says that pcie_1 have had first strong GPu (GTX 480).

With the AXP the only solution is connect GTX 460 on slot 2, and GTX 480 on slot 4 and revo on slot 1.

Are the cards in bad position in pcie1 and pcie4 for mode N?.

Any suggestions for my setup?, keep in mind that the GTX 480 with me sink occupies 3 slots

Appreciate any response. thank you very much and sorry for my English, I hope you understand me.


Someone can help me?. Thanks....


----------



## RagingCain

@Jabba1977
Hablaste conmigo en mi mensaje privado. (Por favor en epsanol, el ingles es muy dificile.)


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You are such a pusher IOS. Oh yeah? I push you to 2000 MHz memory @ 3000 NB on the Pi Series.

Seriously IOS, Friday night, 3200 NB, 2000 DDR3 (4x 2GB), 4.238 GHz CPU, benchmarks and temps









RC ~ Starts Praying - Please be a cold night, please be a cold night, please be a cold night.


I replied to you... lastbucs's thread(your Friday night OC)

All right man, here you go(PI Series @ 2000)


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Good job, but try and push your CPU/NB clock @ 3000. You will need to raise your CPU/NB voltage @ 1.30V at least. Test with Prime 95 - blend


Is there a reason why I need to raise my CPU/NB?

Also the only problem I have had since I got my Formula board is that my PC will, 99% of the time, freeze every morning after I first turn it on. It will usually happen within 10 minutes and it happens at random. I can't pinpoint the cause. Someone on here recommended raising my DRAM volts from 1.65 to 1.67 or higher. I tried that and my PC still froze this morning. My RAM is fine and has passed memtest numerous times. My PC was also just running at stock for the past couple of months so the cause is not from overclocking. It's a hard freeze to and I can't do anything but press the reset button to restart. I guess I could just keep my PC running 24/7 if I have to but the fact that I have this odd problem is a little concerning and I would love to try and get rid of it. Any ideas?


----------



## Omegadoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


I just finished testing my overclock and I have passed linpack for over 4 hours without any problems. This was the easiest overclock I have ever done. I only changed the CPU Ratio to 20 and set the CPU Volts to 1.42 and away I went! I haven't checked to see if I could go lower than 1.42 volts yet. It may be possible but the temps aren't too awful and I really don't ever stress my PC for long periods of time anyway so I am happy with the settings as they are. I wonder how high I can go??










Is there something wrong with his temps or with mines? Because I got around 55Âº on mi CPU with a True push/pull configuration


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


Is there a reason why I need to raise my CPU/NB?

Also the only problem I have had since I got my Formula board is that my PC will, 99% of the time, freeze every morning after I first turn it on. It will usually happen within 10 minutes and it happens at random. I can't pinpoint the cause. Someone on here recommended raising my DRAM volts from 1.65 to 1.67 or higher. I tried that and my PC still froze this morning. My RAM is fine and has passed memtest numerous times. My PC was also just running at stock for the past couple of months so the cause is not from overclocking. It's a hard freeze to and I can't do anything but press the reset button to restart. I guess I could just keep my PC running 24/7 if I have to but the fact that I have this odd problem is a little concerning and I would love to try and get rid of it. Any ideas?


Raising CPU/NB Volt. might fix it.
If you run your Memory @ 1600, you will need your CPU/NB @ 2400 at least
Raising your CPU/NB clock will improve your OC, is something like:
CPU @ 4GHz , CPU/NB @ 2000 will be slower than CPU @ 3.8GHz , CPU/NB @ 2600


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I replied to you... lastbucs's thread(your Friday night OC)

All right man, here you go(PI Series @ 2000)


Madre de dios, I alright lets go, 3200 NB. What are you waiting for?

I am going to get that 4.3 on the noctua....

ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Omegadoom*


Is there something wrong with his temps or with mines? Because I got around 55Âº on mi CPU with a True push/pull configuration










He might have lower ambient temp. or better fans.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Hey IOSEFINI - Thanks for your help so far. Just so I understand, should I change CPU/NB Freq to 2400 or even 3000? Right now I just have it set to Auto. Also you mentioned I should raise my CPU/NB Voltage to at least 1.30. Right now that is set to Auto and it shows 1.124 in the bios. I tried setting it to 1.30 and it turned red. Is that a safe voltage?


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


He might have lower ambient temp. or better fans.


I thought my temps weren't all that great actually. I got as high as 52C according to Core Temp. I don't know how high it got with PC Probe although when I did some Prime testing, using Blend, it got to over 60C after 30 minutes. Which is the better temp program to use? I know that the thermal limit is 62C for the 1090T right? I am almost getting that high according to PC Probe.

Also I was mistaken earlier when I said that I had my CPU Volts set to 1.42. It's actually set to 1.40 in the bios...not too bad I think considering I got to 4.0!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


Hey IOSEFINI - Thanks for your help so far. Just so I understand, should I change CPU/NB Freq to 2400 or even 3000? Right now I just have it set to Auto. Also you mentioned I should raise my CPU/NB Voltage to at least 1.30. Right now that is set to Auto and it shows 1.124 in the bios. I tried setting it to 1.30 and it turned red. Is that a safe voltage?


Dont worry about that red thing, but watch your CPU temp.
Raising your CPU/NB clock will improve your comp. performance.
1.30V+ is for CPU/NB @ 3000. you can try like 2600, with less voltage of course.
Bumping both CPU & CPU/NB voltages will increase your your CPU temp( I hope that you know that)
Try lower your CPU volt. 1.35V with LLC Enable, so you can bump your CPU/NB volt.

EDIT. I thought that 52C is your CPU temp not Core temp. HIGH!!


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Yes I know that my temps will raise with more voltages. I just never realised that I also needed to raise my CPU/NB clock (I am still learning the art of overclocking). As you said that may by why my PC has been freezing since I am running my RAM at 1600.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


Yes I know that my temps will raise with more voltages. I just never realised that I also needed to raise my CPU/NB clock (I am still learning the art of overclocking). As you said that may by why my PC has been freezing since I am running my RAM at 1600.


Most of the time, when I stress my Comp., low CPU/NB volt will freeze it.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


EDIT. I thought that 52C is your CPU temp not Core temp. HIGH!!


yeah I think I must have not applied MX-3 correctly. I think my temps should be much lower with my Hyper 212+. I am just going to go back to stock settings for now until I get a chance to re-seat the Hyper. I never had a cooler with direct contact heatpipes and there are those damn ridges/troughs between the pipes that make applying paste a nightmare, imho.

Anyway since I am going back to stock I should still have my CPU/NB Freq set to 2400 because of my RAM right? If I am just increasing the CPU/NB clock to 2400 will I still need to raise the CPU/NB volts?

Like I posted earlier...the freezing only happens shortly after turning on the PC in the morning. After the initial freeze it runs without any problems for the rest of the day. I thought it may have been a HD problem.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Madre de dios, I alright lets go, 3200 NB. What are you waiting for?

I am going to get that 4.3 on the noctua....

ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!


Nah, 3200 is low for me. 3300+ and 7-7-7 for timings, if you want















Translate me that "ALL your base..." thing. Thanks


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*


yeah I think I must have not applied MX-3 correctly. I think my temps should be much lower with my Hyper 212+. I am just going to go back to stock settings for now until I get a chance to re-seat the Hyper. I never had a cooler with direct contact heatpipes and there are those damn ridges/troughs between the pipes that make applying paste a nightmare, imho.

Anyway since I am going back to stock I should still have my CPU/NB Freq set to 2400 because of my RAM right? If I am just increasing the CPU/NB clock to 2400 will I still need to raise the CPU/NB volts?

Like I posted earlier...the freezing only happens shortly after turning on the PC in the morning. After the initial freeze it runs without any problems for the rest of the day. I thought it may have been a HD problem.


Yes and yes for both Questions
Could be a HD (video card) problem too


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Ok well I reverted back to the default settings for now and I increased the CPU/NB clock to 2400 and my CPU/NB volts to 1.22.


----------



## RagingCain

Okay, I was getting a little e-Peen envy so I took a break from my data recording of 1090T overclocks to stretch my system out a bit. Don't worry about the voltages. They are entirely too high for this simple OC.


----------



## RagingCain

Bios shots for Sandman, before I forget... again.

Just be advised, thats a bit high on the voltage for NB, you can probably swing it down a bit. Always run tests for stability but its a good starting point as its within safe levels.


----------



## Kvjavs

Heya guys, sorry for posting but there's about 546 other pages to sift through, might as well ask:

Did they fix the heatsink problem with the north bridge and mosfets? Haven't had this board since it came out and sold it shortly after, considering of making the switch back to AMD.

I know the problem had to do with standoffs but was hoping they'd start shipping it with proper standoffs.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Heya guys, sorry for posting but there's about 546 other pages to sift through, might as well ask:

Did they fix the heatsink problem with the north bridge and mosfets? Haven't had this board since it came out and sold it shortly after, considering of making the switch back to AMD.

I know the problem had to do with standoffs but was hoping they'd start shipping it with proper standoffs.

Mine was fine. Not sure if anyone is finding this issue anymore.

FOXY wake up and say hi!


----------



## CULLEN

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-computer.html

Anyone had the same problem before?


----------



## RagingCain

Okay gentlemen, I am need of some assistance, anyone on the Extreme capable of moving their GPU temporarily to the bottom slot? Preferably not with Lucid plugged. I haz issues. Third card not being detected in that bottom slot.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Heya guys, sorry for posting but there's about 546 other pages to sift through, might as well ask:

Did they fix the heatsink problem with the north bridge and mosfets? Haven't had this board since it came out and sold it shortly after, considering of making the switch back to AMD.

I know the problem had to do with standoffs but was hoping they'd start shipping it with proper standoffs.

You thinking of buying one? I do know the Extremes don't have this exact issue. We do have a warmer NB chipset though due to Logix.


----------



## Omegadoom

I bought mine about a month ago and it was just fine. The same to 2 other ppl I know.-


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
You thinking of buying one? I do know the Extremes don't have this exact issue. We do have a warmer NB chipset though due to Logix.

Yeah I'm considering but unsure 100%. I wouldn't be getting the Extreme edition, just formula.


----------



## RagingCain

You always have the option to RMA. I know its a hassle. The boards are phenomenal though (other than that.) The Formula really looks like it has active support, and hopefully we will see the same love for the Extreme.

@ALL Extreme Owners
Lucid Hydra Logix drivers from Lucid don't work... HOWEVER, the latest drivers are on ASUS support site.

Lucid Controller Driver V1.0.1.14071 (Package Version V1.7.102) for 64bit Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL)

Its only 2.4 mb... and the previous one is 7.4 mb. I hope this fixes that 5th pci-e slot. Lol as soon as I post this part. Corrupt archive message. Why do I have to be the one that catches all this stuff...


----------



## vickydivic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Sorry Vicky, wish I knew more in that field of unlocking dormant cores.

I just want to say this, don't be distraught, but I believe not all CPUs can be unlocked. Can someone with more CPU unlocking experience help Vic out...

My only thought is that there must be a necessity for extra CPU Vcore is needed if you turn on more Cores. I would try and run the CPU with the extra core (is it one or two?) as close to 1.35v for starters. See if you can get it to properly post.
.

Thanks RC for your quick reply. I have tried with 1.3V but was never sure how much voltage i can increase. Can you please tell me the safe max voltage for my CPU? Sorry to be such a "doh"







but all this is new to me.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
You always have the option to RMA. I know its a hassle. The boards are phenomenal though (other than that.) The Formula really looks like it has active support, and hopefully we will see the same love for the Extreme.

@ALL Extreme Owners
Lucid Hydra Logix drivers from Lucid don't work... HOWEVER, the latest drivers are on ASUS support site.

Lucid Controller Driver V1.0.1.14071 (Package Version V1.7.102) for 64bit Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL)

Its only 2.4 mb... and the previous one is 7.4 mb. I hope this fixes that 5th pci-e slot. Lol as soon as I post this part. Corrupt archive message. Why do I have to be the one that catches all this stuff...

very interesting! +rep


----------



## leftydsw58

What the best memory for the following system:

Asus Crosshair IV formula
Amd Phenom II Black Edition multi core processor
Matrix 5870 Platinum ROG video card

All in a Corsair 800D Case

What kind of memory is working the Best?


----------



## adamlau

Anyone Extreme owners fit the Corsair CMXAF2 RAM Cooler, or the Zalman ZM-RC1000 on their RAM slots? Wondering if the obstructions on the board surrounding the RAM slots would hinder proper installation....


----------



## Fengatsu

Ok Finally no more Cold Boot Problem









I swapped the ram that a friend borrow me and i've tested them on warm boot and pass memtest, no Os problem, etc.

Then i wake up this morning and don't do the "PSU trick" just do what its normal to do to turn a computer, and BAM 0 Unstability in Windows, didn't get any BSOD and i was wow







so i test the rams with memtest and everything was allright









Also i tested the ram that give me cold boot problem in my neighbour computer AND ITS WORKING







even at 7-7-7-20 <.<

I dont know why my Ocz Gold just dont wanna work in my CH4 even that i've tried everything to make them work, also i reswapped the rams and still they dont wanna work, so im with borrowed rams right now.

I'll try to get the same because my friend don't wanna sell me those rams, he told me they are hard to find, i hope i will find them anyways, but if i can't then i will buy whatever is in the QVL and pray so they can work









Thanks for all you guys that give me data, etc


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


very interesting! +rep


I may have jumped the "non-working" gun.

My first install of ASUS Software immediately installed Lucid, successfully.

I have since reformatted 3 or 4 times and decided since I am not using Lucid, to just not installed the drivers/software.

Well last night... low and behold I might not be able to use PCI-E slots 1 + 3 + 5 without Lucid, so as per Manual recommendation, I went to lucid's main site and they have the latest Drivers there, tried to install. It failed (no Lucid hardware detected.) Tried the older drivers. They failed too. I quickly assumed our drivers must be different.

Well I went to support.asus.com and got the latest drivers (they are of course the corrupted ones I made mention.) I downloaded the older ones (our first release) supposedly the same as on Disc. I knew disc would work but what the heck I was already here. When they finally downloaded (5 kb/s) they too failed. FINE, I said, picky motherboard. I will just install the DVD's drivers. They failed.

I am somewhat confused. There are technically no devices missing drivers. Nothing is a miss, but there is no Lucid Hydra device installed either.

I have gone into the BIOS over and over, thinking I must have disabled it. Nope. Nothing, nothing even pertaining to LUCID.

I was in contact with an ASUS live chat support last night. I won't even tell you what I thought about this guy level of tech... ...but imagine what I thought when I heard this "Well if no devices are missing drivers everything must be working!"... Now just so you know, I just got done explaining in virtually an essay format, what I have tried and what I think. Then I asked what could I try next. I am about to be unemployed. I should at least get this guys job.

I have 5 PCI-Express slots.

PCI-E 1
(BLANK)
PCI-E 2 <- Seriously This Close To No. 3?
PCI-E 3 <- Seriously This Close To No. 2 & 4?
PCI-E 4 <- Seriously This Close to No. 3 & PCI-Slot?
PCI SLOT
PCI-E 5 <- This little piggy went to market...

_*
Side Note:
There is no way in hell to put 5 modern GPUs (due to dual slots) on this motherboard. Which it does BOAST about quite frequently in its advertisements. If you intend on using the PCI-Slot for, I don't know, AUDIO? You are limited to either 3 GPUs and decent Sound Card, or 4 GPUs using the onboard HD Azalia for sound that we have. Why again don't we have X-Fi like the Formulas?*_

Now logic dictates I would Use PCI-E 1 & 3 not only for heat, but because the manual says these are native x16 CrossfireX Channels embedded in the Chipset.

My first logical question is... okay, but why when I add card number 3 to PCI-E 5? Why is it undetected? Why do I have to go to LUCID to use it? To get full performance I can understand, but to be undetected...

Okay fine. I need to install Lucid Hydra, but I can't because it is somehow been disabled/de-activated (I am assuming) by BIOS due to me using PCI-E 1&3. SO BECAUSE, it is thinking for me... God forbid I want to do something it can't tell I am about to do, i.e. add a third card, therefore essentially needing LUCID to be not disabled, so I can install the GPU, install the GPUs drivers, JUST SO I CAN INSTALL LUCID DRIVERS/SOFTWARE.

Seriously?

Well PCI-E4 is dead to me. No way am I giving up my HALO.

*The only thing I can try tonight is switching PCI-E3 to PCI-E2 which is just stupid. Not to mention I tried doing it with only a card in PCI-E 1 Slot. I could try try PCI-E 1 + 2, so it could be some switch tied to primary slot being solo or being tied with #3. Who knows, because its done ASUSautomagically.* This is apparently the solution, 1 + 2 or 1 + 4, due to ASUSautomagix. PCI-E #5 can only be utilized once Lucid haz MOAR POWA (after you enable it via correct PCI-E utilization and software install.)

Other than that I can try reverting back to 243 Bios but I have no faith that will work. There were no manual/auto configurations for Lucid for me.

I could try switching my Molex cables on the EZ_Plug1&2, but I have no faith in that.

Looks like RMA is about to happen. My first ASUS RMA. I knew my overly complicated board wouldn't fail me!

Edit (Hope):
This was a response to some other guy trying to install Lucid drivers with just one GPU. Hydra is indeed disabled.

Quote:



HHC
Webmaster

Posts : 9906
Level :

Tech Points : 5635
From: TAIWAN, R.O.C.
Posted:11/5/2010 10:31:00 AM# 3
The Lucid driver will also not work if you only have VGA cards installed in PCIex16_1 and PCIex16_3 as they are native slots from the 890FX chipset.


A calming peace came over the land of RagingCain. Also want to point out the irony that on this $300 dollar motherboard, it doesn't support native TrifireX/QuadfireX.

I am currently writing (trying to be uncritical) a letter to ASUS Tech explaining why this is a major deficit/pitfall, and we should be able to manually enable Lucid to prevent situations like this. Which to me, didn't seem that far fetched of a journey. I wanted to go from 2 GPU to 3, and by oh boy golly gee willickers, that PCI-E #5 looks perfect heat and space wize! Neato! Especially for PhysX users. If it is indeed controlled by BIOS (i.e. not a hardware gate), I am really going to push for a change request from ASUS.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I may have jumped the "non-working" gun.

My first install of ASUS Software immediately installed Lucid, successfully.

I have since reformatted 3 or 4 times and decided since I am not using Lucid, to just not installed the drivers/software.

Well last night... low and behold I might not be able to use PCI-E slots 1 + 3 + 5 without Lucid, so as per Manual recommendation, I went to lucid's main site and they have the latest Drivers there, tried to install. It failed (no Lucid hardware detected.) Tried the older drivers. They failed too. I quickly assumed our drivers must be different.

Well I went to support.asus.com and got the latest drivers (they are of course the corrupted ones I made mention.) I downloaded the older ones (our first release) supposedly the same as on Disc. I knew disc would work but what the heck I was already here. When they finally downloaded (5 kb/s) they too failed. FINE, I said, picky motherboard. I will just install the DVD's drivers. They failed.

I am somewhat confused. There are technically no devices missing drivers. Nothing is a miss, but there is no Lucid Hydra device installed either.

I have gone into the BIOS over and over, thinking I must have disabled it. Nope. Nothing, nothing even pertaining to LUCID.

I was in contact with an ASUS live chat support last night. I won't even tell you what I thought about this guy level of tech... ...but imagine what I thought when I heard this "Well if no devices are missing drivers everything must be working!"... Now just so you know, I just got done explaining in virtually an essay format, what I have tried and what I think. Then I asked what could I try next. I am about to be unemployed. I should at least get this guys job.

I have 5 PCI-Express slots.

PCI-E 1
(BLANK)
PCI-E 2
PCI-E 3
PCI-E 4
PCI SLOT
PCI-E 5

Now logic dictates I would Use PCI-E 1 & 3 not only for heat, but because the manual says these are native x16 CrossfireX Channels embedded in the Chipset.

My first logical question is... okay, but why when I add card number 3 to PCI-E 5? Why is it undetected? Why do I have to go to LUCID to use it? To get full performance I can understand, but to be undetected...

Okay fine. I need to install Lucid Hydra, but I can't because it is somehow been disabled/de-activated (I am assuming) by BIOS due to me using PCI-E 1&3. SO BECAUSE, it is thinking for me... God forbid I want to do something it can't tell I am about to do, i.e. add a third card, therefore essentially needing LUCID to be not disabled, so I can install the GPU, install the GPUs drivers, JUST SO I CAN INSTALL LUCID DRIVERS/SOFTWARE.

Seriously?

Well PCI-E4 is dead to me. No way am I giving up my HALO.

The only thing I can try tonight is switching PCI-E3 to PCI-E2 which is just stupid.

Other than that I can try reverting back to 243 Bios but I have no faith that will work. There were no manual/auto configurations for Lucid for me.

I could try switching my Molex cables on the EZ_Plug1&2, but I have no faith in that.

Looks like RMA is about to happen. My first ASUS RMA.


I was messing around for a while with my 8800 GT's and my 5870 and ran into similar issues(still do sometimes after a fresh OS install but in those cases an unknown device actually does show up in device manager.)
I don't have any satisfying answers to your more important and quite reasonable questions but I believe you can at least get it installed by playing with how your cards are ordered.....it must be a self check of the cards intended to.....help us? annoy us? be condescending?...not sure but if you are following the way THEY tell you do it which involves clean installing(and now you've got Window's wonderful automatic driver installations joining in to make sure you don't get too far too easily and heaven forbid a flawlessly executed operation on the first attempt) I'm not extremely confident in this 3rd party chip's ability to discern everything it needs without at least SOME help. In fact I'm pretty sure at one time or another I installed hydra with only a single 5870 connected









Long story short - try playing musical slots with eliminations each failure going from weakest to strongest and I'm pretty sure you'll hit a winning setup much quicker than a replacement board is going to reach you(that probably will have the same issue if you're using same GPU's). Then once it's installed you should be able to set them back up in the Hydralogix slots.


----------



## RagingCain

I went ahead and edited my post. I believe the first time I installed, I wasn't using my PCI slot so I had the GPUs in 2 + 4. Which gave both cards and my NH-D14 plenty of breathing room. Installation was sweet and simple.

I have tried reading older posts, but this club was started months before Formula even came out. This is why we need someone actively monitoring and incorporating data and tips to main. Foxy?

Sent from my Droid


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I went ahead and edited my post. I believe the first time I installed, I wasn't using my PCI slot so I had the GPUs in 2 + 4. Which gave both cards and my NH-D14 plenty of breathing room. Installation was sweet and simple.

I have tried reading older posts, but this club was started months before Formula even came out. This is why we need someone actively monitoring and incorporating data and tips to main. Foxy?

Sent from my Droid


can you give me a sugeston fora third card for my machine and i just installed my new speaker system hooked up to fiber optics and i cant explain how good the on board sound is


----------



## RagingCain

Depends on how much memory money you want to spend. <= Wow see that brain fart? That was so bad, I had to share it with you all and not ninja edit.

I personally, (with those 6870s you already have?), would wait for the 6970 if you want all ATI.

If you want to get nice a dirty, I would get a nVidia 470/480/580. Make sure though its your primary card and keep the twins with the CrossfireX bridge on (you don't need it for Lucid) but just incase you have trouble in a game with Micro stutter, you can just switch the DVI and activate CrossfireX. The 2x6870s are quite impressive even if 580 is temporarily being used for PhysX. I am personally waiting for a nice dirty nVidia GTX 470 single slot to fit inbetween 1 + 3.

I would anticipate a Vantage score (not that really matters) at close to if not more than 40k when properly configured with a 580. Just a prediction though.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Depends on how much memory money you want to spend. <= Wow see that brain fart? That was so bad, I had to share it with you all and not ninja edit.

I personally, (with those 6870s you already have?), would wait for the 6970 if you want all ATI.

If you want to get nice a dirty, I would get a nVidia 470/480/580. Make sure though its your primary card and keep the twins with the CrossfireX bridge on (you don't need it for Lucid) but just incase you have trouble in a game with Micro stutter, you can just switch to the DVI and activate CrossfireX. The 2x6870s are quite impressive even if 580 is temporarily being used for PhysX. I am personally waiting for a nice dirty nVidia GTX 470 single slot to fit inbetween 1 + 3.

I would anticipate a Vantage score (not that really matters) at close to if not more than 40k when properly configured with a 580. Just a prediction though.


ok really appreciate all the advice all you guys give me i will waite for a singel slot card


----------



## bo40

could someone please tell me why when i click on my computer my 2,nd hard drive doesnt show up yet when i check device manager or any thing else it shows up just not in my computer


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leftydsw58*


What the best memory for the following system:

Asus Crosshair IV formula
Amd Phenom II Black Edition multi core processor
Matrix 5870 Platinum ROG video card

All in a Corsair 800D Case

What kind of memory is working the Best?


G.Skill Flares


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


could someone please tell me why when i click on my computer my 2,nd hard drive doesnt show up yet when i check device manager or any thing else it shows up just not in my computer


if it's brand new and/or securely erased used hdd(it IS hdd not ssd right?) you need to set it up with disk manager(right click on 'computer' from start menu and select 'manage' from drop down menu is fastest way I think). If you don't see it there we're going to need more detailed information to help. Assuming you do see it most likely at the bottom of the list of disks set up a partition and assign a letter for it or let it do that on it's own if you prefer. You should see it in windows explorer after that.


----------



## Awesomeness

I don't know if this is a stupid question or not, but how does one install the new lan driver posted a few pages ago?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


if it's brand new and/or securely erased used hdd(it IS hdd not ssd right?) you need to set it up with disk manager(right click on 'computer' from start menu and select 'manage' from drop down menu is fastest way I think). If you don't see it there we're going to need more detailed information to help. Assuming you do see it most likely at the bottom of the list of disks set up a partition and assign a letter for it or let it do that on it's own if you prefer. You should see it in windows explorer after that.


thanks that took care of it


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awesomeness*


I don't know if this is a stupid question or not, but how does one install the new lan driver posted a few pages ago?


I don't have it downloaded, but I am assuming it was a simple extract then execute a Setup.exe.

Everything else should automatically be done by the installer.

If you need more instructions then just PM me.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


could someone please tell me why when i click on my computer my 2,nd hard drive doesnt show up yet when i check device manager or any thing else it shows up just not in my computer


go into window diskmanager and refresh the drive or change the letter pathway. it in the window folder<sytem32 folder<diskmgmt.


----------



## incurablegeek

First of all I am probably the most angst-ridden, meticulous, OCD person on OCN. Yep, I win that prize - easily!

Before installing my brand-new AMD Formula motherboard, I thoroughly tested every output of my Ultra X3 ATX 1K Watt PSU - all good.

While installing, I

1) kept everything "minimalist" - only my ATI 4-monitor Video Card and only 1 (new) 80 GB SSD, only 1 Optical Drive and 1 Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse (all new)
2) Used a static strip and vinyl gloves - at all times
3) Installed a Corsair H50 Liquid Cooling Unit - not a problem

Upon booting up, all the requisite motherboard lights glow proudly BUT
1) No Beeps
2) No Post
3) No Access to Bios

I have only been building my own computers for now 20 years. At no times did I ever feel like such an Absolute Dolt - through hundreds of builds.

Is there some Magic or Hidden Button to push. Should I invoke my Muse. Offer up a Human Sacrifice. What is so danged exotic about this motherboard?

*Or am I just too stupid to live?







*


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I don't have it downloaded, but I am assuming it was a simple extract then execute a Setup.exe.

Everything else should automatically be done by the installer.

If you need more instructions then just PM me.


would this card HD-577X-ZMF3 benifit me in the number 2 slot


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


First of all I am probably the most angst-ridden, meticulous, OCD person on OCN. Yep, I win that prize - easily!

Before installing my brand-new AMD Formula motherboard, I thoroughly tested every output of my Ultra X3 ATX 1K Watt PSU - all good.

While installing, I

1) kept everything "minimalist" - only my ATI 4-monitor Video Card and only 1 (new) 80 GB SSD, only 1 Optical Drive and 1 Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse (all new)
2) Used a static strip and vinyl gloves - at all times
3) Installed a Corsair H50 Liquid Cooling Unit - not a problem

Upon booting up, all the requisite motherboard lights glow proudly BUT
1) No Beeps
2) No Post
3) No Access to Bios

I have only been building my own computers for now 20 years. At no times did I ever feel like such an Absolute Dolt - through hundreds of builds.

Is there some Magic or Hidden Button to push. Should I invoke my Muse. Offer up a Human Sacrifice. What is so danged exotic about this motherboard?

*Or am I just too stupid to live?







*


Did you install mobo pc speaker (there isn't one built in)?

Did you plug the fan or pump from the H50 into the CPU-fan header slot (safety feature) because you have to have something in there (for at least the first boot, then you can disable it)?

Did you put the RAM firmly in the slot and checked at both ends? They only latch on side so you think you are good but I had one dimm sticking up by about 1/2 mm and I couldn't tell. I just squished (safely) his ass back in there with his brothers and I was good to go.

Yay I am officially running Trifire!


----------



## bo40

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490252
machine has been very stable at these settings through every thing i have thrown at it and as cool as i have ever had a computer run


----------



## eclipseaudio4

mehhhhhhhhh I think the new bios may have lucid issues......... I did at one point have lucid working with my GTS's (not sli'd but using one for phsyx) and the only change I can think of is the new bios, now I cant get this [email protected] thing to work.........


----------



## rquinn19

Any benefit on which ram slots to use? New ram is coming and they won't fit under my HSF in the red slots.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Is there some Magic or Hidden Button to push. Should I invoke my Muse. Offer up a Human Sacrifice. What is so danged exotic about this motherboard?

*Or am I just too stupid to live?







*


if you have not done so you must plug in a 8-pin cpu power connector in the upper left corner of the mother board


----------



## Enfluenza

i still love this mobo!
3 GPUs folding and 3 cores running flawlessly! my north bridge is still hot as hell tho. 60ÂºC








oh well, lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rquinn19*


Any benefit on which ram slots to use? New ram is coming and they won't fit under my HSF in the red slots.


the red slots OC better IIRC.

try returning the HSF and buying a H70 or asetek dual rad and you wont have to deal with that problem lol


----------



## incurablegeek

First of all: Thanks much for not drawing the unfortunate conclusion that I am just too friggin stupid to live. Unfortunately I think I have.









RagingCain

Quote:

Did you install mobo pc speaker (there isn't one built in)? *- Confused here. Are you saying I need to connect externals? Note: I have never needed to worry about this in a the other mobo installs gone before.*

Did you plug the fan or pump from the H50 into the CPU-fan header slot (safety feature) because you have to have something in there (for at least the first boot, then you can disable it)? *- Yes, I know well about the need to do so. I know I can disconnect it later but do not plan to.*

Did you put the RAM firmly in the slot and checked at both ends? They only latch on side so you think you are good but I had one dimm sticking up by about 1/2 mm and I couldn't tell. I just squished (safely) his ass back in there with his brothers and I was good to go. *- Yes, all RAM (8 Gigs. Seated Nicely, though I can see how this might be a possible problem, at least hypothetically.*
Tweeky

Quote:

if you have not done so you must plug in a 8-pin cpu power connector in the upper left corner of the mother board
*Yes, both the 8 and 12 pin power connectors are connected properly. However, there are major tonnage of "optional" fan connectors littering the entire board. I never use on-board power connectors, because they are never as reliable as those direct from the PSU.*

*Question: Why the devil am I getting nothing on my monitor? Got lights all over the motherboard - kind of like Tokyo at night - but not a damned thing happening otherwise.

This motherboard is making me feel like a fresh-faced newbie ******. What the hell am I doing so wrong that I can't even get a pulse?*


----------



## RagingCain

Well Lucid is being a flat whore for me. Eclipse might be right about the bios not working with Lucid well.

@Geek:
Well there is no onboard speaker so no beeps.

There are four leds next to the RAM. Next time your turn it on, watch to see if its frozen on one of them. First one is CPU, second RAM, third GPU, fourth... everything else.

Also there are five switches just above that. Make sure (for now) they are all to the left. They control the PCI-Express slots (on or off).

Just as I post I get Lucid working, wow, she works well. Eclipse, I changed GPU drivers and my problems began. Turns out after GPU drivers installed, had to do Lucid uninstall, reboot, re-install, and reboot again. Very tedious.

Edit I lied:
1.) 10.10e failed for me before TrifireX with BSODs.
2.) Retried 10.10e with Lucid 1.7, three cards worked, until BSOD.
3.) Tried fresh install with 10.11 and 1.7 fresh installed. CCC fails miserably and crashes.

Trying 10.10c and 1.7 tommorrow, then just trying Lucid drivers from the disc not website. If that fails I am back to BIOS 0243, I will let ya know 3clipse how it goes.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

There *four leds next to the RAM* next time your turn it on. Watch to see if its frozen on one (first one is CPU, second RAM, third GPU, foruth... everything else.- *Actually to the outside of the 12-pin power connector. Yes, they all go through their checks nicely, but the VGA red LED REMAINS LIT.*

*Also there are five switches just above that. Make sure (for now) they are all to the left. - I must be blind. Can't see anything (slide switch?) on my Formula board.*
*Since I am not seeing a thing on the monitor and since the VGA LED remains lit, could I be looking at a bad ATI Graphics card?*

(I might be a PITA but at least my posts are colorful.







)


----------



## Draggin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490624

add me please.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
*Yes, both the 8 and 12 pin power connectors are connected properly. However, there are major tonnage of "optional" fan connectors littering the entire board. I never use on-board power connectors, because they are never as reliable as those direct from the PSU.*

tell me more about the 12 pin cpu connect? my mb did not have one?

there is a black button speaker with wire leads that came with the mother board that goes in the lower right of the mother board

the on boards fan connectors are very good on this mb and they are adjustable

*Question: Why the devil am I getting nothing on my monitor? Got lights all over the motherboard - kind of like Tokyo at night - but not a damned thing happening otherwise.

move the monitor connect to the other connector on the first video card

This motherboard is making me feel like a fresh-faced newbie ******. What the hell am I doing so wrong that I can't even get a pulse?*

check the above items maybe they will help?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
*Since I am not seeing a thing on the monitor and since the VGA LED remains lit, could I be looking at a bad ATI Graphics card?*

(I might be a PITA but at least my posts are colorful.







)


the formula does not have switches just the extreme

fill in your sig completely it will help us

move the video connector to the other video connector on the same card

use the first slot for the video card to start with

reseat the video card

try this if you like:
put in 2 memory sticks in the black or red slots
put a video card in the first slot and plug in the monitor and turn it on

it is hard to know what you have done so far
if you have another video card try it

does the cpu pump run -- is the pump pluged in to the *cpu* fan terminal


----------



## bo40

ive been reading a lot of reviews on the formula and a lot of them have been rma,d because of bad memory slots and video slots


----------



## incurablegeek

Damn, you guys are truly helpful. Much appreciate.

Quote:

tell me more about the 12 pin cpu connect? my mb did not have one? *- My Bad, I meant the traditional 24 pin PSU connect. All motherboards have them. Sorry for the confusion.*

there is a black button speaker with wire leads that came with the mother board that goes in the lower right of the mother board - *This I do not see - Anywhere. What I do see is the very convenient "Asus Q Connector" which I will now use*

Quote:

the formula does not have switches just the extreme *- GOOD*

fill in your sig completely it will help us *Sorry, "fill in your sig" = ?*

move the video connector to the other video connector on the same card *- This I tried but will try again after I change video card slots.*

use the first slot for the video card to start with *- Will do. I DO THINK THIS COULD BE HUGELY IMPORTANT.*

reseat the video card


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Damn, you guys are truly helpful. Much appreciate.

update your system 6-core please --details--


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

ive been reading a lot of reviews on the formula and a lot of them have been rma,d because of bad memory slots and video slots
Aw ... $8itski. Thanks for that one! It seems all I do recently is RMA boards, last one was a Gigabyte which came back to me from RMA just as dead as when I sent it to them. My take on the problem: Moving their manufacture from Taiwan to China.

You have a "samsung 46 inch 240 Hz". Geez. I thought I was the speed and size freak. Mine is 28 inch (my monitor, that is







). How far away do you sit from that monster? And are you using a Samsung TV for your monitor? Totally interesting. I must really be in the right place to meet people as nutty as I am!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Aw ... $8itski. Thanks for that one! It seems all I do recently is RMA boards, last one was a Gigabyte which came back to me from RMA just as dead as when I sent it to them. My take on the problem: Moving their manufacture from Taiwan to China.

You have a "samsung 46 inch 240 Hz". Geez. I thought I was the speed and size freak. Mine is 28 inch (my monitor, that is







). How far away do you sit from that monster? And are you using a Samsung TV for your monitor? Totally interesting. I must really be in the right place to meet people as nutty as I am!









yes i is a tv i sit about 4 feet away it is hooked to both my computers with a usb/hdmi kvm switch


----------



## bo40

and anouther take on gameing is i hooked the dragon up to a 3000 watt 5.1surround sound system via fiber optics crysis warehead rattles your brain pan


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just tried all possible slot orientations with 2 260's to make sure it was not just that it did not like my GTS's still no go the new bios must have killed lucid. DAMN now I need to wait for another update to fix the issues caused by this one. If it were not for the fact that this bios OC's so well I would flash back but sense lucid will not play nice with my GTS's it is not that big of a deal.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Just tried all possible slot orientations with 2 260's to make sure it was not just that it did not like my GTS's still no go the new bios must have killed lucid. DAMN now I need to wait for another update to fix the issues caused by this one. If it were not for the fact that this bios OC's so well I would flash back but sense lucid will not play nice with my GTS's it is not that big of a deal.

slots 1 and 3 are for crossfire only see pages 2-28,29 in the manual
slots 1 or 3 can be used for any single card


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
slots 1 and 3 are for crossfire only see pages 2-28,29 in the manual
slots 1 or 3 can be used for any single card

correct and you should be able to put 2 nvidia cards in what everslots you want you just cant SLi on 1 & 3 you can kinda SLi with 1 & 2,4,5. This is a bios issue I am sure of it.


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


First of all: Thanks much for not drawing the unfortunate conclusion that I am just too friggin stupid to live. Unfortunately I think I have.









RagingCain

Tweeky

*Yes, both the 8 and 12 pin power connectors are connected properly. However, there are major tonnage of "optional" fan connectors littering the entire board. I never use on-board power connectors, because they are never as reliable as those direct from the PSU.*

*Question: Why the devil am I getting nothing on my monitor? Got lights all over the motherboard - kind of like Tokyo at night - but not a damned thing happening otherwise.

This motherboard is making me feel like a fresh-faced newbie ******. What the hell am I doing so wrong that I can't even get a pulse?*



Power connectors hooked up to the VGA card?
Just speaking from experience.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Power connectors hooked up to the VGA card?
Just speaking from experience.


Yes, thanks. All the obvious connections have been made - as I have done many hundreds of times. When I get back from the doctor, I will move the video card to the #1 slot from the #3 slot and try a few other things that were suggested.

Thanks to all. This is for me truly enigmatic, something I have never experienced before.

Back later.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yes, thanks. All the obvious connections have been made - as I have done many hundreds of times. When I get back from the doctor, I will move the video card to the #1 slot from the #3 slot and try a few other things that were suggested.

Thanks to all. This is for me truly enigmatic, something I have never experienced before.

Back later.


try only 1 video card and 1 monitor
try different cable?

my 5870 requires use of the top connector on the video card
my 5850 requires use of the bottom connector on the video card


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


correct and you should be able to put 2 nvidia cards in what everslots you want you just cant SLi on 1 & 3 you can kinda SLi with 1 & 2,4,5. This is a bios issue I am sure of it.


will it work with 1 video card?
will it work with the other video card?
then try slot 1 then 2 then 3 ... ?
try 2 video cards with and without the sli connector?
try slots 1 and 3 then slots 2 and 4?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yes, thanks. All the obvious connections have been made - as I have done many hundreds of times. When I get back from the doctor, I will move the video card to the #1 slot from the #3 slot and try a few other things that were suggested.

Thanks to all. This is for me truly enigmatic, something I have never experienced before.

Back later.


Firstly, I would try running with one stick of RAM, at least with two different sticks (in case the first stick of RAM is bad obviously.) Perhaps it will get your motherboard up long enough to post so you can change the DRAM voltage to 1.7 (for starters). Some boards don't apply enough current to all 4-Dimms when populated (although rare nowadays.)

Well if you have a spare PCI-E video adapter to test, you can always quickly ascertain if its the card or the motherboard. Mobo will fail with all GPUs, not just one.

Statistically speaking hardware failure wise, this is the order of likelihood from lowest to highest.

RAM -> PCI-Express Peripheral -> GPU -> Motherboard ==========> CPU

CPU failure rate is very low.

RAM for me has been approximately 1/8 ~ 1/10 sticks have failed on me.

GPUs have more reasons to likely to fail due to simply due to their complexity and heat production. They have a Processor, Memory (RAM) and chipsets.

Yes GPUs need their own powersource and your motherboard will not b00t up if is not firmly connected to either a PCI-Express Six Pin cable or two of them. MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT USING AN 8-PIN PCI-Express cable and only inserting 6 of the 8 pins (leaving two outside.) If you have used the 6 pin socket with an 8-Pin plug, you may have fried a part of the card (permanent damage.)

The CPU only has a 8-socket, and the motherboard has a 24 socket (the bigguns.)

Motherboards are virtually equal with GPUs, but I think Motherboards are RMAed more due to inadequate operator experience way more than failure. You have virtually total control from BIOS and can usually easily screw it up. However, they are not physically rigorous and due to their size, and the complexity of objects attached to them, or added to them, make them prone to user error.

I believe the failure rate of a CPU is extremely low, especially if properly installed, correct voltage setup, and adequately cooled.


----------



## Pao

New owner, should be able to build beginning of next week as I just ordered the PSU, Memory and OS!

Formula btw.


----------



## incurablegeek

RagingCain,

After checking each graphics card port with different cables, 1 stick of RAM, etc., I did what I would have tried back when I was younger and dumber. I tried the obvious! I changed out the video card, which I had been noticing only had one of its two fans turning no matter which port I plugged the monitor in. And the ASUS mobo was telling me with its constantly lit VGA LED that the card might be bad. Duh!

Ok, before it comes out sounding like I'm too clever for words, here's what pointed me to the obvious:

Quote:



Statistically speaking hardware failure wise, this is the order of likelihood from lowest to highest.

RAM -> PCI-Express Peripheral -> GPU -> Motherboard ==========> CPU

CPU failure rate is very low.

RAM for me has been approximately 1/8 ~ 1/10 sticks have failed on me.

*GPUs have more reasons to likely to fail due to simply due to their complexity and heat production*. They have a Processor, Memory (RAM) and chipsets.


I put the PCI-e graphics card out of mind though the fact that one fan never turned and the VGA LED on the mobo stayed on made your advice "common sense". You know there is such a thing as "common sense"; it's just not all that common.









So I am now exultant. *My motherboard with the other graphics card came right up* - as always and as it should.

So a Big Time Thank You to all you guys for sticking by me and especially for being so nice about it. I have been on forums where someone has such an elementary problem and they just get flamed so savagely. But then OCN folks are much higher on the food chain.









*Now I need a 4-monitor (separate screens not a matrix of the same screen as in video games) capable card. *
*Any suggestions?*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


will it work with 1 video card?
will it work with the other video card?
then try slot 1 then 2 then 3 ... ?
try 2 video cards with and without the sli connector?
try slots 1 and 3 then slots 2 and 4?


All four cards that I used for testing work perfectly in the SLi rig next to me....

All slots (that can be tested 1&3 because Lucid is broken with this bios) work. I had lucid working with both the 260's and the GTS's on the earlier bios so I know it works. The problem is the bios, I would be willing to be we get another update within the next month. Now I'm gonna go over to the asus fourm and raise a little cain.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


RagingCain,

After checking each graphics card port with different cables, 1 stick of RAM, etc., I did what I would have tried back when I was younger and dumber. I tried the obvious! I changed out the video card, which I had been noticing only had one of its two fans turning no matter which port I plugged the monitor in. And the ASUS mobo was telling me with its constantly lit VGA LED that the card might be bad. Duh!

Ok, before it comes out sounding like I'm too clever for words, here's what pointed me to the obvious:

I put the PCI-e graphics card out of mind though the fact that one fan never turned and the VGA LED on the mobo stayed on made your advice "common sense". You know there is such a thing as "common sense"; it's just not all that common.









So I am now exultant. *My motherboard with the other graphics card came right up* - as always and as it should.

So a Big Time Thank You to all you guys for sticking by me and especially for being so nice about it. I have been on forums where someone has such an elementary problem and they just get flamed so savagely. But then OCN folks are much higher on the food chain.









*Now I need a 4-monitor (separate screens not a matrix of the same screen as in video games) capable card. *
*Any suggestions?*


why not 1 big screen and a hot pair of cards with a third for phys ex


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



why not 1 big screen and *a hot pair of cards with a third for phys ex*


Ok, assuming you're not clowning me (which is perfectly OK too), what are you talking about?


----------



## The Sandman

I'll be the first to admit I'm new to the OC world. I somewhat understand what Vdroop is, and how it can effect CPUZ but, I never knew that CPUZ would show the Bus Speed as varying. It doesn't happen often (like CPU Freq or Vcore can), but after a 12 hr Prime95 run I was taking a screen shot of the completion (for proof) with the CPU Bus Freq set in Bios at 217 and also showing the same on CPUZ. The screen shot showed CPUZ with a Bus Freq of 217, then I Validated it (more proof) but when I looked at the Validation report from CPUZ it is showing the Bus Freq up to 219 along with a higher CPU Freq. Then as I'm scratching my head and staring at the monitor I did witness the Bus Freq on CPUZ jump from 217 up to 219 for just a split sec before it returned to 217 where it does stay (other then for this one time that I saw). This is on a brand new CHIV Formula w/ Bios 1005 that I just started to play with. Is this common for the Bus Freq to float on CPUZ? Any body have any input on this? Is this just another effect of Vdroop?


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
All four cards that I used for testing work perfectly in the SLi rig next to me....

All slots (that can be tested 1&3 because Lucid is broken with this bios) work. I had lucid working with both the 260's and the GTS's on the earlier bios so I know it works. The problem is the bios, I would be willing to be we get another update within the next month. Now I'm gonna go over to the asus fourm and raise a little cain.

.. wait are you trying to do SLI on a crosshair?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 
I'll be the first to admit I'm new to the OC world. I somewhat understand what Vdroop is, and how it can effect CPUZ but, I never knew that CPUZ would show the Bus Speed as varying. It doesn't happen often (like CPU Freq or Vcore can), but after a 12 hr Prime95 run I was taking a screen shot of the completion (for proof) with the CPU Bus Freq set in Bios at 217 and also showing the same on CPUZ. The screen shot showed CPUZ with a Bus Freq of 217, then I Validated it (more proof) but when I looked at the Validation report from CPUZ it is showing the Bus Freq up to 219 along with a higher CPU Freq. Then as I'm scratching my head and staring at the monitor I did witness the Bus Freq on CPUZ jump from 217 up to 219 for just a split sec before it returned to 217 where it does stay (other then for this one time that I saw). This is on a brand new CHIV Formula w/ Bios 1005 that I just started to play with. Is this common for the Bus Freq to float on CPUZ? Any body have any input on this? Is this just another effect of Vdroop?

it is normal until you get up to like 330FSB then it stops floating so bad. 0.4 on the cpu, 0.2 on the HT and 0.1 on the NB for me everything else is pretty much right on.

no its not an effect of vdroop, its just the controllers not being very precise. pity really they would skimp on that, but its definitely not a big deal in application. vdroop only regards the voltage. LLC is on CH4 to counter vdroop. you should not experience vdroop unless you turn LLC off. You should have LLC on when you are overclocking.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 

*Any suggestions?*


look at 2 of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150506


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Ok, assuming you're not clowning me (which is perfectly OK too), what are you talking about?























why not use one big monitor instead of 3 or 4 smaller ones


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
look at 2 of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121399

wow I bought those for $180 each 2 days after they came out and now they are $200 each. deals!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
look at 2 of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121399

if you can spend a little more and go with 2 6870,s


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
look at 2 of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121399

if you possiably can spend a little more and go for 2 6870,s


----------



## bo40

sorry dont no why it double posted


----------



## alienguts

I disagree, if you want a 6870 then you should wait or go with a GTX instead.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
I disagree, if you want a 6870 then you should wait or go with a GTX instead.

sorry friend i have 2 6870,s in crosfire and the bench marks ad gameplay are awsome so i disagree totaly


----------



## marjamar

Pretty set on my OC for now. Stuck with 4.117GHz clock and is stable up to about 15 min. or so on Prime95. Would be stable forever, but temps reach too high on the CPU and probably on the memory chips (even though they finish LInX OK).

Been playing NFS: Hot Pursuit 2 quite a bit and 2 of my sons push me off this computer pretty regularly to play as well. Been working on expanding my LG NAS to 4TB (just finish it) and now moving my 375+ movie library over to there. I like not having to give up CPU cycles on any active computer, so the NAS does all the overhead for me, plus I'm looking at putting them online (private use only or course), so the NAS will prove to be useful there as well.

Well, I am interested in trying an ATI card in conjunction with my GTX 470. I hear Lucid may be broken with the latest BIOS update. I guess if I buy a ATI card and it doesn't work, I may know why then.

I'm looking at THIS card right now. Anyone mix this with the GTX 470 yet?

-Rodger


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
.. wait are you trying to do SLI on a crosshair?


Kinda. not really SLI but actual load balancing between 2-4 GPU's it is possable and does work almost as well as native SLI. I wish I could test if it was as close with Xfire too but alas I have no ATI cards at my disposal, YET. Christmas is coming and if I have been a good boy this year I may get myself 2 5870's


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Pretty set on my OC for now. Stuck with 4.117GHz clock and is stable up to about 15 min. or so on Prime95. Would be stable forever, but temps reach too high on the CPU and probably on the memory chips (even though they finish LInX OK).

Been playing NFS: Hot Pursuit 2 quite a bit and 2 of my sons push me off this computer pretty regularly to play as well. Been working on expanding my LG NAS to 4TB (just finish it) and now moving my 375+ movie library over to there. I like not having to give up CPU cycles on any active computer, so the NAS does all the overhead for me, plus I'm looking at putting them online (private use only or course), so the NAS will prove to be useful there as well.

Well, I am interested in trying an ATI card in conjunction with my GTX 470. I hear Lucid may be broken with the latest BIOS update. I guess if I buy a ATI card and it doesn't work, I may know why then.

I'm looking at THIS card right now. Anyone mix this with the GTX 470 yet?

-Rodger

what are your temps running at those settings and no to that card but i am fixing to mix 2 5770,s with my 6870,s


----------



## incurablegeek

Just wanted to say THANKS to all. You guys are so kind to give so freely of your time and experience.

Since my needs are rather humble (not being a gamer), I decided on the *Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1 GB DDR5 2DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort PCI-Express Video Card 100283-3L*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-873-_-Product

*Thanks Again!
*


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Just wanted to say THANKS to all. You guys are so kind to give so freely of your time and experience.

Since my needs are rather humble (not being a gamer), I decided on the *Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1 GB DDR5 2DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort PCI-Express Video Card 100283-3L*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-873-_-Product

*Thanks Again!
*


good choice


----------



## bo40

ok this is what i am at right now with it being stable and awsomely cool temps
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492331


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
no prob. took 1.55 V to my NB for 300+.

Testing 6-7-7-24 6-7-7-21

how is your machine running now


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
how is your machine running now

quite well. i have taken a break from OC'ing right now but will get back to it once things slow down. I need it running for stress relief (FPS games)

4Ghz core 3.2 NB 320 FSB 6-8-7-22-1T @ 1700.
voltages I don't remember tho. It's nice and stable and way below max so I will use this till this slow down a bit and I feel like tweaking it some more. I think I will be able to go a bit higher with a bit of work but who knows.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
quite well. i have taken a break from OC'ing right now but will get back to it once things slow down. I need it running for stress relief (FPS games)

4Ghz core 3.2 NB 320 FSB 6-8-7-22-1T @ 1700.
voltages I don't remember tho. It's nice and stable and way below max so I will use this till this slow down a bit and I feel like tweaking it some more. I think I will be able to go a bit higher with a bit of work but who knows.

i no what you mean i was just gonna upgrade my outher one for te 4th time this year but it was doing so good i just built anouther one


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
what are your temps running at those settings and no to that card but i am fixing to mix 2 5770,s with my 6870,s

Temps are mid to higher 50's C. when rendering. Only time temps get too high are while stress testing using Prime95. BTW, Prime95 isn't anything close to real world CPU usage. There is absolutely no lapse in 100% usage on all 6 cores. This simply doesn't happen when using a computer for any task I know of. If it even gave a 10 second break every 5 minutes or so, temps would be fine.

What do you mean "no to that card"?

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Temps are mid to higher 50's C. when rendering. Only time temps get too high are while stress testing using Prime95. BTW, Prime95 isn't anything close to real world CPU usage. There is absolutely no lapse in 100% usage on all 6 cores. This simply doesn't happen when using a computer for any task I know of. If it even gave a 10 second break every 5 minutes or so, temps would be fine.

What do you mean "no to that card"?

-Rodger

i ment no i havent mixed that card YET but i might


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marjamar* 
Temps are mid to higher 50's C. when rendering. Only time temps get too high are while stress testing using Prime95. BTW, Prime95 isn't anything close to real world CPU usage. There is absolutely no lapse in 100% usage on all 6 cores. This simply doesn't happen when using a computer for any task I know of. If it even gave a 10 second break every 5 minutes or so, temps would be fine.

What do you mean "no to that card"?

-Rodger

do you think that 2 5770,s would go good with these 6870,s


----------



## bo40

hey just found new 5770 on newgg called the evolution has lucid on the card can run it as sli or crossfire AX5770 1GBD5-DHC1


----------



## alienguts

eclipseaudio4 it took such a high NB voltage because you went up to 3200mhz - drop mult down a little bit. over about 3080 or so seems to require intense voltage increases but if you drop the multi down one you'll still ride at just 1.4 up to around 3080. I run a 340mhz fsb and a 3060mhz nb


----------



## VisioDei

Been running at 3.8 for a While now, but 52C on CPU 45 on NB.

Just working out the details for water with everyone here.
going to be Awsome to bring this baby up 1Ghz to 4.2 push further.


----------



## ExH413

Might be a bit ot but Im looking for a product that displays system temperatures on an small lcd display that connects to the comp via an usb or firewire...

I have my comp behind me so I cant see it, so I want an display of system temps next to the monitor so I don't have to alt tab out of whatever game im playing atm just to check the temps (in OC mode ofc







)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
eclipseaudio4 it took such a high NB voltage because you went up to 3200mhz - drop mult down a little bit. over about 3080 or so seems to require intense voltage increases but if you drop the multi down one you'll still ride at just 1.4 up to around 3080. I run a 340mhz fsb and a 3060mhz nb

I could but then I would just be adding to my bottleneck. I may try dropping it to see If I could get gets my MB-NB up close to 60c


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I could but then I would just be adding to my bottleneck. I may try dropping it to see If I could get gets my MB-NB up close to 60c

my outher machine has thev 1055 and northbridge runs quite warm this one has the 1075 ind whole machine runs insanely cool and this is the settings i am running now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492331


----------



## RagingCain

I have tried everything Eclipse. Going back to 0243. 4 days now trying to get a 3rd video card to work. I will let you know how it goes.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I have tried everything Eclipse. Going back to 0243. 4 days now trying to get a 3rd video card to work. I will let you know how it goes.

Sent from my Droid

I would do the same if it were not for the fact that I dont really need my other GTS to work. Funny thing how I can run all my games no problem really even fallout 3 LV and need for speed HP with playable frame rates. now once I get my 5870's (hope) I will want it working so I can use one of my GTS's for Phsyx but would still rather have my OC.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExH413*


Might be a bit ot but Im looking for a product that displays system temperatures on an small lcd display that connects to the comp via an usb or firewire...

I have my comp behind me so I cant see it, so I want an display of system temps next to the monitor so I don't have to alt tab out of whatever game im playing atm just to check the temps (in OC mode ofc







)










this product sounds like you should invent it - because most of use are satisfied with temp applications on our computers. and they show up on the big lcd screen - the one in front of your face.

you shouldn't need to alt tab out to check temps when you could just log them or do what I do, know where they are and that they won't get too hot based on fan speed and knowing your parts.

or you could get the ROG connect thing going. seems like the ROG Connect box costs a good $5-700 though.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I would do the same if it were not for the fact that I dont really need my other GTS to work. Funny thing how I can run all my games no problem really even fallout 3 LV and need for speed HP with playable frame rates. now once I get my 5870's (hope) I will want it working so I can use one of my GTS's for Phsyx but would still rather have my OC.


I have to admit, this board has the most ******ed and misleading PCI-Express lane setup/advertising I have ever heard of. Apparently the most this board supports natively is CrossfireX, no Trifirex/QuadfireX, despite the "5 GPU capable" crap. I can't even run Vantage it is so bad.

My GA-790FXTA-UD5 ran 3x 5870s without a hiccup. Virtually plug and play.

Secondly, either this Bios is horrid, or the performance of Lucid with three cards is so bad, its equivalent to 50% of one my GPUs.

I am thoroughly disgusted with this board at the moment. I am refraining Bios flash, and verifying that it is not user error.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ExH413*   Might be a bit ot but Im looking for a product that displays system temperatures on an small lcd display that connects to the comp via an usb or firewire...  
Like THIS


----------



## Tweeky

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

under utilities

Lucid Controller Driver V1.0.1.13801 (Package Version V1.6.109) for Windows 64bit Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL)

File Size 7.98 (MBytes)2010/10/27 update


----------



## RagingCain

I am using the latest ones, and I tested those first. No difference.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I am using the latest ones, and I tested those first. No difference.

interesting because when I had it working I ran vantage with 2 260's in N mode and got almost the same as my BIL does with native SLI.


----------



## RagingCain

I haven't ruled out the possibility that I have been duped by a guy in the marketplace and purchased a 3rd GPU, but unless I can adequately test it. It seems to work fine on its own... but its crossfire could be defective


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I haven't ruled out the possibility that I have been duped by a guy in the marketplace and purchased a 3rd GPU, but unless I can adequately test it. It seems to work fine on its own... but its crossfire could be defective

your talking about lucids xfire right, I hope it is not defective. come to think of it i have never seen xfire running on this board??????


----------



## RagingCain

Crossfire works fine for me. But only in Slots 1&3, I can't believe I have 5 GPU slots, and I can only use 1 & 3 for official CrossfireX.

I was refering to my 3rd GPUs ability to CrossfireX maybe defective, yet on its own, the cards works just fine. Its entirely possible.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NVM need to read post twice before posting









were you using the bridge?


----------



## bo40

fixin to order a ocz 240 gig revo drive it said i would have to remove my 2,nd video card to set it up can i just turn that slot off and not have to remove card


----------



## ExH413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
Like THIS










Awesome, that's just what I been trying to find, thnx dude, + rep


----------



## RagingCain

Well, as sad as it is, it turns out that 3 GPUs is not a useable/workable/decent enough upgrade solution for our motherboard, if you use the 1 and only PCI Slot.

I have links to some gear I am selling, and I am selling my GPUs in my signature.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Noooo you cant sell the GPU's yet I Dont have the cash for them yet !!!!!!!!!! mI am serious You CAN NOT sell them yet!

so if your using the PCI slot you cant use three GPUs?


----------



## RagingCain

Turns out that slot PCI-express 5 is only good for Lucid. Because I used the PCI slot, it makes number 4 unusable physically because of size. If I used 1,2&4, I could native TrifireX, according to ASUS. I will test that tonight to. Three cards sandwhiched like that is horrible and stupid. What is even dumber is the PCI-E#5 just sitting there, unusable. The ASUS tech was clearly trying to tell me that its more for 4th gpu or a raid controller, and that the manual tells you how to do a triple VGA solution. I of course take a picture of what he is trying to spoon feed me from the manual and it clearly states "possible solutions and configurations of GPUS", not THE ONLY WAY FOR A THREEWAY. (Pun intended.)

Unfortunately I have negative performance gain in Trifire with Lucid (all cards are lighting up in terms of usage and temp.) Verified in 4 different titles. AvP, Metro 2033, FarCry 2, and Fallout: New Vegas (all Hydra aproved titles.) All run with performance under that of 2 5870s and obviously higher amounts of microstutter / screen tearing. This is all A mode though.

I will be testing just this new card this afternoon to verify it isn't a defective card. I am not one for bashing technology when there is still room for human/hardware error, but this has been a nightmare.

I am kind of irked because this was my upgrade path instead of switching to just two 580s or two 6970s.

The 5870 XXX is only 275, the MSi is 320 and the non-ref XFX is 250. I also have 2x AcceleroExtremes arriving in the mail tomorrow. They are 73 each. Bought one for the XFX... its just so darn hot (typical of XXXs). I bought a second so the XFXs would match









Sent from my Droid


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Turns out that slot PCI-express 5 is only good for Lucid. Because I used the PCI slot, it makes number 4 unusable physically because of size. If I used 1,2&4, I could native TrifireX, according to ASUS. I will test that tonight to. Three cards sandwhiched like that is horrible and stupid. What is even dumber is the PCI-E#5 just sitting there, unusable. The ASUS tech was clearly trying to tell me that its more for 4th gpu or a raid controller, and that the manual tells you how to do a triple VGA solution. I of course take a picture of what he is trying to spoon feed me from the manual and it clearly states "possible solutions and configurations of GPUS", not THE ONLY WAY FOR A THREEWAY. (Pun intended.)

Unfortunately I have negative performance gain in Trifire with Lucid (all cards are lighting up in terms of usage and temp.) Verified in 4 different titles. AvP, Metro 2033, FarCry 2, and Fallout: New Vegas (all Hydra aproved titles.) All run with performance under that of 2 5870s and obviously higher amounts of microstutter / screen tearing. This is all A mode though.

I will be testing just this new card this afternoon to verify it isn't a defective card. I am not one for bashing technology when there is still room for human/hardware error, but this has been a nightmare.

I am kind of irked because this was my upgrade path instead of switching to just two 580s or two 6970s.

The 5870 XXX is only 275, the MSi is 320 and the non-ref XFX is 250. I also have 2x AcceleroExtremes arriving in the mail tomorrow. They are 73 each. Bought one for the XFX... its just so darn hot (typical of XXXs). I bought a second so the XFXs would match









Sent from my Droid


hey check out this card at newegg AX5770 1GBD5-DHC1


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Turns out that slot PCI-express 5 is only good for Lucid. Because I used the PCI slot, it makes number 4 unusable physically because of size. If I used 1,2&4, I could native TrifireX, according to ASUS. I will test that tonight to. Three cards sandwhiched like that is horrible and stupid. What is even dumber is the PCI-E#5 just sitting there, unusable. The ASUS tech was clearly trying to tell me that its more for 4th gpu or a raid controller, and that the manual tells you how to do a triple VGA solution. I of course take a picture of what he is trying to spoon feed me from the manual and it clearly states "possible solutions and configurations of GPUS", not THE ONLY WAY FOR A THREEWAY. (Pun intended.)

Unfortunately I have negative performance gain in Trifire with Lucid (all cards are lighting up in terms of usage and temp.) Verified in 4 different titles. AvP, Metro 2033, FarCry 2, and Fallout: New Vegas (all Hydra aproved titles.) All run with performance under that of 2 5870s and obviously higher amounts of microstutter / screen tearing. This is all A mode though.

I will be testing just this new card this afternoon to verify it isn't a defective card. I am not one for bashing technology when there is still room for human/hardware error, but this has been a nightmare.

I am kind of irked because this was my upgrade path instead of switching to just two 580s or two 6970s.

The 5870 XXX is only 275, the MSi is 320 and the non-ref XFX is 250. I also have 2x AcceleroExtremes arriving in the mail tomorrow. They are 73 each. Bought one for the XFX... its just so darn hot (typical of XXXs). I bought a second so the XFXs would match









Sent from my Droid


shouldn't it be in X mode? could it be because the PCI slot is being used? I believe you should be in X mode and that A mode is for ATI + Nvida.

any way damn me for not having money yet or I would grab that XXX so fast your head would spin!


----------



## RagingCain

A => ATi
N => Nvidia
X => Mixed

Here is a real head scratcher. ATi CrossfireX won't use three cards, it uses my Primary (the beastly XXX) and the MSi Lightning II. And apparently neither does Lucid. I am just beyond pissed now.

Things I have tried:
5 fresh installs of ATi Drivers different sets.
3 versions of Hydra Logix Drivers (on each 5 ati driver sets.)
2 fresh installs of Windows 7
All the latest drivers for the Crosshair IV Extreme.
GPU Musical Chairs.

Slot 1 => XXX
Slot 2 => LII
Slot 5 => Reg 5870

Afterburner GPU1 = MSi 5870 LII (naturally)
Afterburner GPU2 = XFX 5870 XXX
Afterburner GPU3 = XFX 5870

Check out these screenshots. I am officially taking suggestions.
Screen#1 = CrossfireX
Screen#2 = CrossfireX Disabled / Hydra Disabled (so just XXX)
Screen#3 = CrossfireX Disabled / Hydra Enabled (with Crossfire Bridges)
Screen#4 = CrossfireX Disabled / Hydra Enabled (without Bridges)
Screen#5 = Just Hydra Config - there is nothing special I can change.

Edit: I am attempting a run at Heaven.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


A => ATi
N => Nvidia
X => Mixed

Here is a real head scratcher. ATi CrossfireX won't use three cards, it uses my Primary (the beastly XXX) and the MSi Lightning II. And apparently neither does Lucid. I am just beyond pissed now.

Slot 1 => XXX
Slot 2 => LII
Slot 5 => Reg 5870

Afterburner GPU1 = LII (naturally)
Afterburner GPU2 = XFX 5870 XXX
Afterburner GPU3 = XFX 5870

Check out these screenshots. I am officially taking suggestions.
Screen#1 = CrossfireX
Screen#2 = CrossfireX Disabled / Hydra Disabled (so just XXX)
Screen#3 = CrossfireX Disabled / Hydra Enabled (with Crossfire Bridges)
Screen#4 = CrossfireX Disabled / Hydra Enabled (without Bridges)
Screen#5 = Just Hydra Config - there is nothing special I can change.

Things I have tried:
5 fresh installs of ATi Drivers different sets.
3 versions of Hydra Logix Drivers (on each 5 ati driver sets.)
2 fresh installs of Windows 7
All the latest drivers for the Crosshair IV Extreme.
GPU Musical Chairs.


man i just wish i could tell you what to do im scatching my head too im going to order two of thos 5770s and sli them in my machine since they will sli or crossfire


----------



## bo40

not only that i have the 2 250,s in my outher machine i will try to figure out the hydra situation with 6 cards 2 crossfire,2 sli and 2 that will do either one i should be able to figure out something


----------



## saini_er

Hi guys ,
I am building new rig with x6 1090t and I am kinda debating about motherboard.I heard extreme is for overclocking. I am not planning to play any games but just running multiple vmware so not much concerned with gpu compatibility. So is there any significant difference in terms of overclocking with extreme boards

Thanks 
Manmeet


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saini_er*


Hi guys ,
I am building new rig with x6 1090t and I am kinda debating about motherboard.I heard extreme is for overclocking. I am not planning to play any games but just running multiple vmware so not much concerned with gpu compatibility. So is there any significant difference in terms of overclocking with extreme boards

Thanks 
Manmeet


go with the formula and two of these cards AX5770 1GBD5-DHC1


----------



## RagingCain

MUAHAHAH I figured it out.

Still not entirely happy but I FINALLY understand Hydra now.

It would be best for me if I could use PCI-E Slot #4 and bypass this whole mess, but alas, my sound card trumps TrifireX. IncurableGeek would agree with me on that.

I could probably break 1k score on Heaven benchmark easily. Here are some screenshots, and the quality isn't even close to what I was seeing. Its not the best score you probably have seen but the real kick is the settings => thats Heaven maxed (including Extreme Tess.)

If anybody who wants me to break down Hydra, let me know, I just got off the phone with them. They actually called me on a Sunday. I also recommend getting the latest Lucid drivers (and read the manual.)

I am taking a shower.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


MUAHAHAH I figured it out.

Still not entirely happy but I FINALLY understand Hydra now.

It would be best for me if I could use PCI-E Slot #4 and bypass this whole mess, but alas, my sound card trumps TrifireX. IncurableGeek would agree with me on that.

I could probably break 1k score on Heaven benchmark easily. Here are some screenshots, and the quality isn't even close to what I was seeing. Its not the best score you probably have seen but the real kick is the settings => thats Heaven maxed (including Extreme Tess.)

If anybody who wants me to break down Hydra, let me know, I just got off the phone with them. They actually called me on a Sunday. I also recommend getting the latest Lucid drivers (and read the manual.)

I am taking a shower.


ok so what was problem!


----------



## RagingCain

The problem was in my own head, and my computers too. Lucid automatically downgrades to the lowest level of support depending on which DirectX calling application is doing the calling.

Almost all the big titles support Dual-GPUs. Almost 4 support Tri-GPU configurations.

Native TrifireX support is possible but you don't/can't use PCI-E slot #5 for one of the cards.

Trigpu has about six titles it supports, so hydra has been downgrading me to Primary GPU and the first Logix card it sees (starting from the bottom up.) So slot #5. Meanwhile CrossfireX can't really see PCI-E Slot #5. It can see a card, but not use it. Why? Who the F knows, its ATI, and they wanted to make it a challenge for me.

So it has a checklist in the Lucid driver, if its not Trigpu capable, its then checked for DualGPU, if its not Dual, then it defaults to just the primary GPU. A "smart" system, which takes control out of the user. Apart of me is drinking in the irony, as I program "smart" systems at work to take the idiot factor out. Looks like I am at the pure mercy of HydraLogix drivers, or sacrifice the HT Omega Claro.

I would rather have my scrotum stretched over my head that give up my Claro.


----------



## RagingCain

After fighting ASUS for 3 days and giving the support staff a hard time. They released another BIOS, and says it went live Friday but it was not there before an hour or two today.

Extreme Version 0502, I included it attached to this post. I am installing it now. It is just listed as Improved Stability.

Edit:
Adding a screenshot of what looks to be new built in profiles for overclocking. Well the BIOS is working so far. Exact same settings as before to get her booted. No problems or warnings.

Eclipse, the Lucid stuff was answered in the post right before this one.

They have taken it off their site! Haha, I hope my board doesn't blow up. It is still in the BIOS history but you can't download it from usa.asus.com support website. Also they have updated the Lucid drivers but they match file size with the ones from from Lucids website, I am not going to install them but I have them downloaded too.

And its back up. I just did a checksum they matched, so probably just re-uploaded to a mirrored site.

Here is what I can read out of the bios:

Bios Author: noname ASUS aka "M3F Gordon"

Summary:
The only crap I can read out of it is something was changed involving USBMassStorage was altered, some code in the ExtremeTweaker section but thats obvious (screenshot). The rest is either in Romanji/Japanese or encrypted.

BuildDate: $ASUSAMI$CrosshairIV-Extreme050211/04/2010-17:45:22AMD 890ASUSrombuild42
BiosTemplate: AMIBIOSC0800*M>
SouthBridgeBios: AMDSB80A121.1.0.1
SBPatch: MODSB80A131.1.0.1B

BiosCodes:
[Bios]
cnt=1
1=1900544,1966080[Ver]
Ver=03
[str]
04=Test CMOS
07=Check CPU
24=Test NVRAM
2A=Load VGA BIOS
38=Initial USB
52=Count Memory
75=Detect HDD
76=ASUS EZ FLASH 2
78=Initial ROM
85=Message Display
87=BIOS Setup Menu
A4=Boot Menu
D3=Detect Memory
E7=CMOS Error
[Message] 
01=Standby Power In
02=Enter Sleep State S1
03=Enter Sleep State S3
04=Enter Sleep State S4
05=Enter Sleep State S5
06=Resume from S1
07=Resume from S3
08=System Power Off
09=Boot Successfully
0A=Enter Windows System
10=CPU Initial
11=EPU-6 Engine under Auto Mode
12=TweakIt is Locked
13=TweakIt is Unlocked
20=MemOK! Tuning
21=MemOK! Fail
22=MemOK! Forbidden
23=MemPerfect Tuning
24=MemPerfect Stress Testing
30=Go_Button: Apply File Setting 
31=Go_Button: Previous Setting
32=Go_Button: Forbidden


Code:


G_Panel?
*G-Panel*

[Version]
Baseboard=CROSSHAIR IV
ProductID=Extreme
Version=0008
SupportFw=V.02.055
[Voltage]
Item1=CPU,19,0012,40000,170000,1,30,10,80000,16000  0
Item2=CPU/NB,19,0015,40000,170000,1,30,10,80000,160000
Item3=CPU VDDA,11,0053,220000,300000,1,30,10,200000,300000
Item4=DRAM,11,0032,120000,290000,1,30,10,140000,19  0000
Item5=HT,11,0054,80000,200000,1,30,10,80000,150000
Item6=NB,11,0055,80000,200075,1,30,10,90000,135000
Item7=SB,7,0057,110000,180000,1,30,10,80000,150000
ItemCount=7
[Frequency]
Item1=Ratio,1,0013,8,99
Item2=CPU BUS,1,,1000,6000
Item3=DDR3,0,,0,50000
Item4=PCIe,1,,1000,1500
ItemCount=4
[Fan Speed]
Item1=CPU,0,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,600,20000,6  00
Item2=Chassis Fan 1,0,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,600,20000,600
Item3=Chassis Fan 2,0,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,600,20000,600
Item4=Chassis Fan 3,0,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,600,20000,600
Item5=Power Fan,0,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,600,20000,600
Item6=OPT Fan1,1,,0,20000,60,90,10,90,25,40,5,40,100,600,200  00,600
Item7=OPT Fan2,1,,0,20000,60,90,10,90,25,40,5,40,100,600,200  00,600
Item8=OPT Fan3,1,,0,20000,60,90,10,90,25,40,5,40,100,600,200  00,600
Item9=Extra Fan1,2,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,100,600,20000,600
Item10=Extra Fan2,2,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,100,600,20000,600
Item11=Extra Fan3,2,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,100,600,20000,600
Item12=Extra Fan4,2,,0,20000,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,100,600,20000,600
ItemCount=12
[Temperature]
Item1=CPU,-40,199,40,90,65
Item2=SB,-40,199,35,95,65
Item3=NB,-40,199,65,95,80
Item4=MB,-40,199,35,75,55
Item5=OPT TEMP1,0,90,0,90,45
Item6=OPT TEMP2,0,90,0,90,45
Item7=OPT TEMP3,0,90,0,90,45
ItemCount=7
*G-Panel*

NIC BootRom:
SPANSION 25FL016AMXIC 25L1605AINTEL 160S33BST M25P16ST M25PE16/TSI 25L16PEEON 25P/F16AMIC 25L16P/016SST 25VF016BWINBOND W25X/Q16ESMT F25L16PA

BIOS Close:
IIM BTSA1546000 11/04/10
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/f/fa/fa692aa1_vbattach181543.jpeg][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/495628/width/525/height/525/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## rquinn19

Does setting vcore lower in bios help or hurt things when LLC is enabled and the voltage read by cpuz ends up the same idle/load anyways?


----------



## RagingCain

You actually want to set the Vcore lower, LLC compensates the Voltage regulation so you you don't dip below your intended target, but if you set it to 1.50v with LLC, its closer to 1.56v (which is unsafe.) So you have to set it, to do that you have to save and exit BIOS, then get back into BIOS and see what the change puts you at under Load. Load voltage is what you have to worry about.

Without LLC, you could set it 1.57v and at full load its closer to 1.50v.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You actually want to set the Vcore lower, LLC compensates the Voltage regulation so you you don't dip below your intended target, but if you set it to 1.50v with LLC, its closer to 1.56v (which is unsafe.) So you have to set it, and see save and exit BIOS, then get back in to see where you it might be at under Load. Load voltage is what you have to worry about.

Without LLC, you could set it 1.57v and at full load its closer to 1.50v.


Bios is in the 1.44
OS is 1.465/1.5 idle/load

Thought maybe I should set it at 1.465 in bios


----------



## RagingCain

It all depends on why you are increasing your voltage. If you increase the BIOS to 1.465, expect CPU-z to show load of 1.52~1.54. Its always higher than what you put in. Stay below a load voltage of 1.55v, and a temperature below 57c (CPU Socket Temp), and you shouldn't run into any problems regarding voltages/temps.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


It all depends on why you are increasing your voltage. If you increase the BIOS to 1.465, expect CPU-z to show load of 1.52~1.54. Its always higher than what you put in. Stay below a load voltage of 1.55v, and a temperature below 57c (CPU Socket Temp), and you shouldn't run into any problems regarding voltages/temps.


Thanks. 1.5v under load and my temp inches up to 64 during intel burn test, but during gaming or anything else i run day to day i never see over 55 and thats rare.

I think I'm gonna back down a little bit. Also looking at a H70 for a present to myself.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


It all depends on why you are increasing your voltage. If you increase the BIOS to 1.465, expect CPU-z to show load of 1.52~1.54. Its always higher than what you put in. Stay below a load voltage of 1.55v, and a temperature below 57c (CPU Socket Temp), and you shouldn't run into any problems regarding voltages/temps.


this is after i updated my bios to 0502 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495921
do you think i need to back off my memory


----------



## RagingCain

Well if you want stability start Prime up







If its stable with Prime95 for 8 hours, I would chip away at the voltage.

Here is a validation even IOS, would be proud of.
BAM


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well if you want stability start Prime up







If its stable with Prime95 for 8 hours, I would chip away at the voltage.


i will run prime tonight when i go to bed i cant believe how cool the temps are


----------



## eclipseaudio4

so did the 0502 bios fix Hydra and still have the great OC capability? Also do your profiles from the other work with it?


----------



## RagingCain

I am getting the same numbers as before in Hydra, its using the third card. Just no native ATI TrifireX. Which blows. I was hoping to see something in the BIOS code while I was poking around about Lucid, but it makes no mention of it at all.

God I don't know what to do. CrossfireX sell one card.

Sell all three cards and risk it for the SLi hack for a pair of 580s...

Sell all three cards and run CrossfireX with a pair of 6970s...

Set my computer on fire. So many delightful decisions.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As per the TOS. You may only communicate in English on OCN. Any other languages are not permitted.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I am getting the same numbers as before in Hydra, its using the third card. Just no native ATI TrifireX. Which blows. I was hoping to see something in the BIOS code while I was poking around about Lucid, but it makes no mention of it at all.

God I don't know what to do. CrossfireX sell one card.

Sell all three cards and risk it for the SLi hack for a pair of 580s...

Sell all three cards and run CrossfireX with a pair of 6970s...

Set my computer on fire. So many delightful decisions.


Sell the cards to me *dirt cheap *and buy 6970's!!!







: That is your best move!


----------



## RagingCain

Cassssssh money Eclipse









Did I rub it in yet, that two Artic AcceleroExtremes show up on my door step tomorrow?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Cassssssh money Eclipse









Did I rub it in yet, that two Artic AcceleroExtremes show up on my door step tomorrow?










dont care about the coolers just want the cards! Tech bench FTW! that For The Win of course









o and I have cash just not enough for it unless you decided that I was the most deserving person ever (and greatest) and took pitty on me and my 8800GTS


----------



## RagingCain

They aren't the Alpha 8800 are they?

All I need is this darn crap to naturally TrifireX and I would be happy.... but noooooooo.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


They aren't the Alpha 8800 are they?


one is a true Alpha dog XXX and the other is flashed like one







nice little G92 cores







But I cant decide what I am going to get. Nvidia ??? meh, 5870, 5770 X2, 6870 X2, or 6970??????? I just cant decide. Now you could make this much easier and let me have those cards for very cheap, heck I'll even let ya keep the MSI







and give ya a board to go with it







plus my wore out cards, although one cat run my old OC anymore









Edit: You know you wanna!


----------



## RagingCain

Well... I think I just ordered 2x 580s. I already have buyers remorse and the transaction hasn't even shipped.

I will have to stare at the boxes for an hour when they arrive and decide if I will actually open it and begin the journey of recouping the cash. I am afraid >.<


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well... I think I just ordered 2x 580s. I already have buyers remorse and the transaction hasn't even shipped.

I will have to stare at the boxes for an hour when they arrive and decide if I will actually open it and begin the journey of recouping the cash. I am afraid >.<


Wish I could have buyers remorse like you


----------



## RagingCain

What the heck I feel I am doing it right, one beefy card, and a dual GPU for Lucid if I wish, or go nasty and do a dirty SLI-Hack.

The 5870s are officially on sale. Probably send the ArticChillers back unless I negotiate them in, I will probably post in the Marketplace tonight.

Still looking for a card Lightsout? I recommend my MSI Lightning II (only six weeks old.) I would seriously stick to one decent GPU for now though. I officially have taken CrossfireX off my recommendation list.

Edit:
I already feel calm about doing this, that was relatively quick. Now I have to figure out how to pay for it. My GPUs now have a for sale thread, also found in my signature.

Well the MSI LII is off the market for right now. Still have the XXX... come on Eclipse you know you want it.


----------



## bo40

well i just placed my order for my 2 5770,s with built in lucid chips i will add them to my 2 6870,s


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


What the heck I feel I am doing it right, one beefy card, and a dual GPU for Lucid if I wish, or go nasty and do a dirty SLI-Hack.

The 5870s are officially on sale. Probably send the ArticChillers back unless I negotiate them in, I will probably post in the Marketplace tonight.

Still looking for a card Lightsout? I recommend my MSI Lightning II (only six weeks old.) I would seriously stick to one decent GPU for now though. I officially have taken CrossfireX off my recommendation list.

Edit:
I already feel calm about doing this, that was relatively quick. Now I have to figure out how to pay for it. My GPUs now have a for sale thread, also found in my signature.

Well the MSI LII is off the market for right now. Still have the XXX... come on Eclipse you know you want it.


You know I freaking do! damn you mother nature, I need snow NOW!


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


well i just placed my order for my 2 5770,s with built in lucid chips i will add them to my 2 6870,s


Let us know how that goes bo40. Give us some feedback on the cards, and let the ATi guys know about your experience.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You know I freaking do! damn you mother nature, I need snow NOW!


XFX Radeon HD 5870 XXX - "Eclipse, I want you to rub me the right way! I am a one of a kind girl, that isn't available anywhere on this earth... not even NewEgg or Ebay. I promise I can go all night, showing you wild things you can't even imagine. Why don't you want me Eclipse? Am I not good enough *sniff* for you??"


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Let us know how that goes bo40. Give us some feedback on the cards, and let the ATi guys know about your experience.

XFX Radeon HD 5870 XXX - "Eclipse, I want you to rub me the right way! I am a one of a kind girl, that isn't available anywhere on this earth... not even NewEgg or Ebay. I promise I can go all night, showing you wild things you can't even imagine. Why don't you want me Eclipse? Am I not good enough *sniff* for you??"


i will do if they ship out of memphis i will have wed. if they ship from cal wont get till thursday or fri i hope memphis


----------



## kcuestag

Give me a warm welcome, I am purchasing Crosshair IV Formula on Wednesday









Can't wait to get it







!


----------



## RagingCain

Congratulations!









Would you prefer a gasoline welcome or a jet fuel one?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


XFX Radeon HD 5870 XXX - "Eclipse, I want you to rub me the right way! I am a one of a kind girl, that isn't available anywhere on this earth... not even NewEgg or Ebay. I promise I can go all night, showing you wild things you can't even imagine. Why don't you want me Eclipse? Am I not good enough *sniff* for you??"


Shhhhhh! my wife already calls my computer the other woman. Shhhhhhhh!

Just looked her up whats so special about her???? Not very good shape to her, all boxy and such.

and welcome kcuestag


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*









Congratulations!









Would you prefer a gasoline welcome or a jet fuel one?


A gasoline welcome is fine









Thanks! Can't wait to recieve it! Hoping to do some nice OC with my 1055T.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Shhhhhh! my wife already calls my computer the other woman. Shhhhhhhh!

and welcome kcuestag


Thanks


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

FYI: For those that saw my posts about how my PC was freezing every morning after I first turned it one. I installed the newest AHCI drivers from AMD 3 days ago and I haven't had one freeze since then! YAY for me. If anyone else is having a similar problem try the new drivers.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Let us know how that goes bo40. Give us some feedback on the cards, and let the ATi guys know about your experience.

XFX Radeon HD 5870 XXX - "Eclipse, I want you to rub me the right way! I am a one of a kind girl, that isn't available anywhere on this earth... not even NewEgg or Ebay. I promise I can go all night, showing you wild things you can't even imagine. Why don't you want me Eclipse? Am I not good enough *sniff* for you??"


just got notice my video cards shipped out of memphis so i will have them tommorow


----------



## GrIMDemon

Alright so i definatly posted in the wrong thread so lets try this again









So i recently put together a new build and I used the Asus Crosshair IV Formula board. I love it a lot, many awesome features! but I am a little overwhelmed by the bios this board used. They layout is confusing me so i was needing help on OCing, mainly my cpu to start out, (current ram is only so so and going to change that soon). Running a Phenom II x4 BE.


----------



## bo40

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *GrIMDemon*   Alright so i definatly posted in the wrong thread so lets try this again









So i recently put together a new build and I used the Asus Crosshair IV Formula board. I love it a lot, many awesome features! but I am a little overwhelmed by the bios this board used. They layout is confusing me so i was needing help on OCing, mainly my cpu to start out, (current ram is only so so and going to change that soon). Running a Phenom II x4 BE.  
   
 



  



 

watch this video its the best way to start


----------



## rquinn19

For anyone with ram with large/tall heatsinks on them, what cooler are you using (besides the obvious h20 and h50/70)? My Hyper 212+ doesn't work with ram in the first slot. Looking at the NH-D14 I thought it would work because it looks like the HS starts so high off the mobo.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## RagingCain

How big are the RAM heatsinks (how many inches above the actual silicon/RAM do they go)? I will tell you approximately if it will fit.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
How big are the RAM heatsinks (how many inches above the actual silicon/RAM do they go)? I will tell you approximately if it will fit.

can't find any size specs. It's the g Skill Ripjaws.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rquinn19* 
can't find any size specs. It's the g Skill Ripjaws.

According to Noctua's website, Asus Crosshair IV Formula & G-Skill Ripjaws are 100% compatible with the Noctua NH-D14, I also have the G-Skill Ripjaws with that cooler on my current Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P and it is 100% compatible too!. (*RAM Compatible* , *Asus C4F Compatible*).

Also guys, I have a question for you.

I am about to order the Crosshair IV Formula this evening (Or maybe tomorrow) and I have a few questions:

1. After I recieve the Crosshair IV Formula, do I need to do a clean fresh install of Windows 7? Or can I still use the same install of W7 I am currently using on my Gigabyte?

2. About the OC button on the lower part of the motherboard, does it work with the X6 1055T? If so, what OC does it do automatically?

Thank you all.


----------



## Pao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


According to Noctua's website, Asus Crosshair IV Formula & G-Skill Ripjaws are 100% compatible with the Noctua NH-D14, I also have the G-Skill Ripjaws with that cooler on my current Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P and it is 100% compatible too!. (*RAM Compatible* , *Asus C4F Compatible*).

Also guys, I have a question for you.

I am about to order the Crosshair IV Formula this evening (Or maybe tomorrow) and I have a few questions:

1. After I recieve the Crosshair IV Formula, do I need to do a clean fresh install of Windows 7? Or can I still use the same install of W7 I am currently using on my Gigabyte?

2. About the OC button on the lower part of the motherboard, does it work with the X6 1055T? If so, what OC does it do automatically?

Thank you all.


As for question 1, windows is tied to the Motherboard it's installed with, so it will require you to re-activate your copy of windows even if you are able to get it to boot. I just put my Crosshair in last night (well, I replaced everything BUT my harddrive







) replacing my gigabyte 790xt-ud4p and it didn't want to boot at all requiring the fresh install anyways.

As for the cooler question I have a Prolimatech Armageddon and the fan stops JUST short of the first DIMM slot, so no interference at all!

http://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-...n-pr-4642.html


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


As for question 1, windows is tied to the Motherboard it's installed with, so it will require you to re-activate your copy of windows even if you are able to get it to boot. I just put my Crosshair in last night (well, I replaced everything BUT my harddrive







) replacing my gigabyte 790xt-ud4p and it didn't want to boot at all requiring the fresh install anyways.

As for the cooler question I have a Prolimatech Armageddon and the fan stops JUST short of the first DIMM slot, so no interference at all!

http://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-...n-pr-4642.html


Thank you.

We had a similar board







(790FXT-UD5P).

I will do a fresh install then, hoping to order the motherboard tonight or tomorrow









Was it worth the "upgrade" from ur 790XT-UD4P ?







I'm doing a similar upgrade


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


As for question 1, windows is tied to the Motherboard it's installed with, so it will require you to re-activate your copy of windows even if you are able to get it to boot. I just put my Crosshair in last night (well, I replaced everything BUT my harddrive







) replacing my gigabyte 790xt-ud4p and it didn't want to boot at all requiring the fresh install anyways.

As for the cooler question I have a Prolimatech Armageddon and the fan stops JUST short of the first DIMM slot, so no interference at all!

http://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-...n-pr-4642.html


not always true. I have been lucky that when I changed from my old MSI 790FX-GD70 to this board I was fine.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

windows is tied to the Motherboard it's installed with
Whatever the *exact* ramifications of this, I do not know. What I do know is that this is very true. A fresh install with a new motherboard is a time saver in the end.

Arguing the contrary, I have found that I can pull a hard drive/OS from another motherboard and transfer it (Just did so the other day), but then I find that, although the OS/Programs can "work", they can also *work* in some very squirrely ways.

Save time and headaches later on: Always do a fresh install with a new motherboard.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Whatever the *exact* ramifications of this, I do not know. What I do know is that this is very true. A fresh install with a new motherboard is a time saver in the end.

Arguing the contrary, I have found that I can pull a hard drive/OS from another motherboard and transfer it (Just did so the other day), but then I find that, although the OS/Programs can "work", they can also *work* in some very squirrely ways.

Save time and headaches later on: Always do a fresh install with a new motherboard.









this is true things can tend to get a little "squirly" and the best thing to do is a new install. good call there!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
this is true things can tend to get a little "squirly" and the best thing to do is a new install. good call there!

jst got my new lucid video cards in now trying to figure out what slots to put them in


----------



## bo40

does anyone no what slots i need to install these 3 and 4 video cards in


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

does anyone no what slots i need to install these 3 and 4 video cards in
I'll take that question to the extremes of "dumb and dumber". Is there a fixed order in which to install video cards or audiophile cards. I mean if you only have one video card, should it go in Slot #1 or is it OK in any of the 4 available PCI slots (on my Asus Formula board).

And, yes I know I am a pedantic PITA. Sorry guys. (but I think I heard somewhere that OCN = Obsessive Compulsive Neurosis)


----------



## ny_driver

I have only 1 GPU installed and I am using the 2nd red slot from the bottom for more clearance around the cpu. Works the same as the top slot.









EDIT: I tried 2 and 3 4890s and it's better with 1 gpu except for benchmarks of course.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I have only 1 GPU installed and I am using the 2nd red slot from the bottom for more clearance around the cpu. Works the same as the top slot.










EDIT: I tried 2 and 3 4890s and it's better with 1 gpu except for benchmarks of course.

thanks i read the manuel it said for quad use 1and2 for crosfire and 4 and 5 for quad i now dont no whether to use crossfire bridge on second 2 or not


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I'll take that question to the extremes of "dumb and dumber". Is there a fixed order in which to install video cards or audiophile cards. I mean if you only have one video card, should it go in Slot #1 or is it OK in any of the 4 available PCI slots (on my Asus Formula board).

And, yes I know I am a pedantic PITA. Sorry guys. (but I think I heard somewhere that OCN = Obsessive Compulsive Neurosis)

come on tell me bridge the second 2 or not


----------



## ny_driver

You gotta experiment......how many people have 4 gpus?


----------



## bo40

you no this new machine is becoming a pretty expensive toy well i dont have 4 really expensive ones


----------



## incurablegeek

I'm with bo40 on this one. Does anyone know anything about slot priorities?

From my limited reading, it seems to depend on the motherboard.

So as to not be a barnacle on the OCN ship, I have emailed tech support at Asus for the Formula board and will check the manual tonight. OMG! Read the Manual!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I'm with bo40 on this one. Does anyone know anything about slot priorities?

From my limited reading, it seems to depend on the motherboard.

well these 2 5770,s are new as they canrun as crossfire or sli they each have a lucid hydra chip onboard


----------



## incurablegeek

It has occurred to me that I ask too many questions and reciprocate with too little information, therefore:

Quote:

So as to not be a barnacle on the OCN ship, I have emailed tech support at Asus for the Formula board and will check the manual tonight. OMG! *Read the Manual*!


----------



## RagingCain

I has Slot Experience









Whatcha need a quad GPU setup with Mixed-gpus.... You don't need bridges, but keep bridges on the 6870s. There is no quad GPU supported games for Lucid as of right now so you are going to have to wait and test it out. If you want to test out (even the 4th one, it is kinda random which GPU it will use after the first 2):

PCI-E #1: Radeon 6870 Bridged
PCI-E #2: Radeon 6870 Bridged
PCI-E #4: Radeon 5770 Non-bridged
PCI-E #5: Radeon 5770 Non-bridged

Once you have them all installed, and updated with drivers, ONLY then do you install Lucid. If its already installed, you have to uninstall both Lucid and the ATi Drivers first. Run DriverSweeper application in safe mode (to delete all ATi residual files.) Then do a fresh install with all 4 GPUs in that configuration.

That is the motherboard Lucid Hydra Logix. We don't know anything about your Lucid 5770s, so I would read the manual up on that one. I am not sure how it would work, but I am fairly confident you can at least get 3-gpus working for now in Unigine Heaven 2.1 and Vantage.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I'm with bo40 on this one. Does anyone know anything about slot priorities?

From my limited reading, it seems to depend on the motherboard.

So as to not be a barnacle on the OCN ship, I have emailed tech support at Asus for the Formula board and will check the manual tonight. OMG! Read the Manual!









16x > 8x > 4x.

pci-e_1 and pci-e_3 for the two fastest cards they'll run at 16x dual that way.


----------



## ny_driver

Have fun with that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

whers my card at ragin? I paid you last week for it??????

LOL if only....









If only the deal on the XXX was a little better it would be mine!


----------



## RagingCain

Don't use slot 1 and 3, they will disable Hydra Logix. Thats what I had to deal with. Once it is enabled, IF you want to switch from Slot 2 to 3, it might work, someone reported doing that, but ONLY after they installed the Lucid drivers. It won't let you install the darn software if using 2x ATi cards in PCI-E Slots 1 & 3 at the same time, because Lucid thinks you are just running CrossfireX. Genius software. I applied for a job as QA tester for Lucid... I don't think my chances are good, but they are based in Israel... and my last name is kinda jewish sounding so maybe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
whers my card at ragin? I paid you last week for it??????

LOL if only....









If only the deal on the XXX was a little better it would be mine!

Sorry buddy, but the guy interested in it seems very solid on buying it Friday. I still have the little 5870 cutie pie, she is much younger too









I actually overclocked her the other night before removing her. She hit 900/1250 without breaking more than +3c on load. (Thats the XXX specs anyways.)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Don't use slot 1 and 3, they will disable Hydra Logix. Thats what I had to deal with. Once it is enabled, IF you want to switch from Slot 2 to 3, it might work, someone reported doing that, but ONLY after they installed the Lucid drivers. It won't let you install the darn software if using 2x ATi cards in PCI-E Slots 1 & 3 at the same time, because Lucid thinks you are just running CrossfireX.

Sorry buddy, but the guy interested in it seems very solid on buying it Friday. I still have the little 5870 cutie pie, she is much younger too









I actually overclocked her the other night before pulling her out. She hit 900/1250 without breaking more than 3c on load. (Thats the XXX specs anyways.)

I swear I will be kicking myself so hard if they dont drop the 5870 prices DEC 13 to ~200 or lower............. So hard to know what to do AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

grrrr need to do some talkin round here maybe I will PM you with a offer...... I hope. maybe. ID freaking KNOW!!!!>........


----------



## RagingCain

I don't see them doing that just before Christmas while people have no official replacement ya know? They will release the 6970s in at 430, and the 5870s will probably drop to as low as 200~300 right after Xmas. Offer some kinda rebate, coupon, or maybe a game. The 5770s still sell, and they came out way before those 5870s rolled out.


----------



## bo40

i tell you what 4 double slot gpu,s fille up a extreme to themax


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
i tell you what 4 double slot gpu,s fille up a extreme to themax

yes yes they do! quite funny when there is 2 8800GTS's and 2 260 core 216's in there. short long short long.....


----------



## incurablegeek

Something I have never done before and am embarrassed to admit. While I was installing the H50 (not easy for maladroit people), I somehow moved the CPU around and *BENT quite a few pins - and I mean bent them badly*.

Has anyone ever done this and what is the safest way to straighten the pins?

Pls feel free to tell me what a complete and total idiot I am - *if and only if* you show me how to rescue this 1090T.

*And, No, Suicide is not an option!*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Something I have never done before and am embarrassed to admit. While I was installing the H50 (not easy for maladroit people), I somehow moved the CPU around and *BENT quite a few pins - and I mean bent them badly*.

Has anyone ever done this and what is the safest way to straighten the pins?

Pls feel free to tell me what a complete and total idiot I am - *if and only if* you show me how to rescue this 1090T.

*And, No, Suicide is not an option!*


take a 7mm mech pencil and use it to straiten them. then once they are close use a credit card to line them all up. you only have to get them close enough to go back into the socket, but be careful! the socket will take it from there. I have done this quite a few times so dont feel too bad.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

I have done this quite a few times so dont feel too bad.
Thank you so much for not telling me what a [email protected]$$ I am in forum.









The 7 mm mechanical pencil idea seems a whole lot more feasible than the credit card way cause all my cc's are too thick for some odd reason.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Thank you so much for not telling me what a [email protected]$$ I am in forum.









The 7 mm mechanical pencil idea seems a whole lot more feasible than the credit card way cause all my cc's are too thick for some odd reason.

If you bent them REALLY bad then the pencil might not fit either in that case use an exacto or some other razor blade, and work your way towards the center.


----------



## RagingCain

The more serious the bend, you have to worry about the gold being brittle and breaking. I would even heat it up a bit with a hair dryer (moderately of course), to ensure that the they are more malleable. For an extreme bend, do not bend it all the way back up in one fell swoop. Patience is the key, trust me.

Don't worry about the mess up, you do this long enough you are guaranteed to bend a pin or two. I recommend the razorblade or a drivers license. It tends to be thinner than a credit card but just as sturdy, swipe it through to fix misaligned pins, and always aim the alleys at a light source (not directly at it) but enough to see if one or two pins are skew.


----------



## bo40

doing the driver install now


----------



## alienguts

the pins snap off easily so bending them back can be pretty dangerous try to make sure they're warm when you do it and don't bend em back and forth at all if you can avoid it.


----------



## mav2000

I just had the same issue with bent pins, while rebuilding the loop. I dropped the cpu while moving stuff around.

Anyway one side of the cpu had bent pins from one end to the other. All I did was try and straighten them as much as possible with a very thin knife and then moved a credit card through the channel to straiten it up.


----------



## Fengatsu

Hi guys, finally i have my sistem running, the only problem is that its seem that my Oc wall now its 3.8ghz :S and 2.9ghz Northbridge.
With my burned Gyga 870A-UD3 i was stable at 4ghz and 2.7ghz :S

Here are two pics when i finished to put the Silver Arrow


----------



## kcuestag

Woah! Those cables are a mess on your HAF 932!

Anyways, what OC did you try? (Give us a CPU-z validation link







).

You should be able to OC at least same as ur old mobo lol.

I will recieve my Crosshair IV Formula soon!


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Woah! Those cables are a mess on your HAF 932!

Anyways, what OC did you try? (Give us a CPU-z validation link







).

You should be able to OC at least same as ur old mobo lol.

I will recieve my Crosshair IV Formula soon!



Yeah the cables are a mess i will fix that when i have more time









Heres is the validation link: 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501573

Also the validation of my Toxic 








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4ag7k/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fengatsu*


Yeah the cables are a mess i will fix that when i have more time









Heres is the validation link: 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501573

Also the validation of my Toxic








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4ag7k/


Looks like a nice OC (I can't do x13 on my current board no matter what it's not stable) and you have your RAM very close to 1600Mhz, that's some nice OC there, I may copy it from you as soon as my board arrives.

What is ur NB's frequency and all ur voltages?

Thanks


----------



## ny_driver

I dropped my 1055T on an extension cord so it had a channel all the way across the middle of bent pins. Took me about 2 hours to get it to go in the socket again.









I used a very small safety pin, and a thin plastic card................and I didn't warm it up, although that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looks like a nice OC (I can't do x13 on my current board no matter what it's not stable) and you have your RAM very close to 1600Mhz, that's some nice OC there, I may copy it from you as soon as my board arrives.

What is ur NB's frequency and all ur voltages?

Thanks


Im on CPU Vcore 1.38v on Bios, Auto Voltage CPU/NB, 2.9ghz NB 1.3v, Dram 1.6v, LLC enabled on cpu and nb, both spread spectrum disabled.

Also my Ai clock are setting in manual so my cool and quiet and C1e support is greyed out.


----------



## RagingCain

Congrats on the rig Fengatsu. Working on my OC Guide... at least until SLI-Hack will work for me









Feel free to PM me if you need anything


----------



## bo40

still tweaking on vide cards but all 4 are working just dont no if im gona leave them in or jerk them out and put them in frankenputer and use one of its 250,s for phys ex


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fengatsu*


Im on CPU Vcore 1.38v on Bios, Auto Voltage CPU/NB, 2.9ghz NB 1.3v, Dram 1.6v, LLC enabled on cpu and nb, both spread spectrum disabled.

Also my Ai clock are setting in manual so my cool and quiet and C1e support is greyed out.


Thanks.

1.38v sounds good, mine needs 1.4v on my current board although Im sure if I can choose 1.38v it will be stable too on 3.8Ghz

Isn't 1.3v too much for the NB Voltage? My current board I have NB Freq @ 2860Mhz and voltage only at 1.180v (After 1.3v I think it's marked red as dangerous).

Thank you mate.

Can't wait to get the motherboard, is it that good? Damn i cant wait!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks.

1.38v sounds good, mine needs 1.4v on my current board although Im sure if I can choose 1.38v it will be stable too on 3.8Ghz

Isn't 1.3v too much for the NB Voltage? My current board I have NB Freq @ 2860Mhz and voltage only at 1.180v (After 1.3v I think it's marked red as dangerous).

Thank you mate.

Can't wait to get the motherboard, is it that good? Damn i cant wait!


I am running ~1.49v to my CPU NB no problems, although I am under water.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am running ~1.49v to my CPU NB no problems, although I am under water.


My CPU-NB is @ 1.4v right now (1.180v on the NB Voltage, which is different, at least on my mobo).


----------



## IOSEFINI

I'm running 1.60V for both CPU & CPU/NB (at full load)


----------



## Fengatsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Congrats on the rig Fengatsu. Working on my OC Guide... at least until SLI-Hack will work for me









Feel free to PM me if you need anything










Thanks RagingCain







i'm waiting your Oc guide









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks.

1.38v sounds good, mine needs 1.4v on my current board although Im sure if I can choose 1.38v it will be stable too on 3.8Ghz

Isn't 1.3v too much for the NB Voltage? My current board I have NB Freq @ 2860Mhz and voltage only at 1.180v (After 1.3v I think it's marked red as dangerous).

Thank you mate.

Can't wait to get the motherboard, is it that good? Damn i cant wait!


I've read in other forum that 1.3v its required for 3ghz NB, so i just tried that voltage for 2.9ghz.

My old gyga do 2.7ghz on 1.2v so i think you are right, its too much voltage for 2.9ghz, but i don't have time to tweak my Oc voltages, i have finals on my University and i have to focus on that for the next two weeks









I hope you can get the board fast









pd: my NB temps @ 2.9ghz 1.3v Full load with Prime95 are 59Âº


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I'm running 1.60V for both CPU & CPU/NB (at full load)

















You're under water







I'm not







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I'm running 1.60V for both CPU & CPU/NB (at full load)

















you also have hella rads! I so need to pick up a rx 360 one of these days, alas I have other needs for my computer first


----------



## incurablegeek

You guys have all been very good to me and have helped me greatly. As you all know I bent the pins on my 1090T. What you don't know is that I am:

1) Incredibly farsighted - I can see rocks on the moon but nothing up close, not even with reading glasses.

2) After 15 years in very punishing martial arts, my hands and fingers are way beyond clumsy.

*SO*

Rather than screw up this 1090T any further, *I have decided to donate it to one of our deserving members.* *(PLEASE DO NOT STRAIGHTEN THE PINS AND THEN SELL IT. I would consider that to be dishonest at best.) This CPU should go to someone who REALLY NEEDS IT.*

So, if you think you qualify in that sense, *kindly PM me before midnight* tonight and tell me what you plan to do with it.

Note: The pins are *not bent that badly*: I just can't see them well enough to straighten them without inflicting further damage.

*Long Live OCN!







*


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


You guys have all been very good to me and have helped me greatly. As you all know I bent the pins on my 1090T. What you don't know is that I am:

1) Incredibly farsighted - I can see rocks on the moon but nothing up close, not even with reading glasses.

2) After 15 years in very punishing martial arts, my hands and fingers are way beyond clumsy.

*SO*

Rather than screw up this 1090T any further, *I have decided to donate it to one of our deserving members.* *(PLEASE DO NOT STRAIGHTEN THE PINS AND THEN SELL IT. I would consider that to be dishonest at best.) This CPU should go to someone who REALLY NEEDS IT.*

So, if you think you qualify in that sense, *kindly PM me before midnight* tonight and tell me what you plan to do with it.

Note: The pins are *not bent that badly*: I just can't see them well enough to straighten them without inflicting further damage.

*Long Live OCN!







*


send it to me and I'll fix it for you


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



send it to me and I'll fix it for you


Iosefini, my gosh, that's a really kind offer. I just ordered another from Amazon (no tax and no shipping) for fear that after the pins are straightened (especially by me) the chip would no longer perform well. Ugh! What to do?

Can you use it?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Iosefini, my gosh, that's a really kind offer. I just ordered another from Amazon (no tax and no shipping) for fear that after the pins are straightened (especially by me) the chip would no longer perform well. Ugh! What to do?

Can you use it?


I have one my friend, I just wanted to help you fix it, since you have problem with your vision. I have too, I dont see nothing on the moon, but I can see close things better than with a microscope. 
I need it , but not for free. I would like to compare it with mine.(OCed of course), and might replace my son's 955


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


You guys have all been very good to me and have helped me greatly. As you all know I bent the pins on my 1090T. What you don't know is that I am:

1) Incredibly farsighted - I can see rocks on the moon but nothing up close, not even with reading glasses.

2) After 15 years in very punishing martial arts, my hands and fingers are way beyond clumsy.

*SO*

Rather than screw up this 1090T any further, *I have decided to donate it to one of our deserving members.* *(PLEASE DO NOT STRAIGHTEN THE PINS AND THEN SELL IT. I would consider that to be dishonest at best.) This CPU should go to someone who REALLY NEEDS IT.*

So, if you think you qualify in that sense, *kindly PM me before midnight* tonight and tell me what you plan to do with it.

Note: The pins are *not bent that badly*: I just can't see them well enough to straighten them without inflicting further damage.

*Long Live OCN!







*


Well, if you're looking to sell it cheap, it would deff be put to hard OC'ing time in my rig as it would replace a Phenom x2 555 BE which I took out of my previous setup.


----------



## incurablegeek

Sell it? I've never been one to bust up a perfectly good friendship by selling something. Who knows? Maybe I did trash the chip with my blundering.

I really don't know what to do. I just know that I can't fix it without futzing it up even more. Trust me, though. I am Not Rich. (Plan to be someday, though.







)

All of you folks are quite ethical; and for me that is refreshing in this Expedient Age.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Sell it? I've never been one to bust up a perfectly good friendship by selling something. Who knows? Maybe I did trash the chip with my blundering.

I really don't know what to do. I just know that I can't fix it without futzing it up even more. Trust me, though. I am Not Rich. (Plan to be someday, though.







)

All of you folks are quite ethical; and for me that is refreshing in this Expedient Age.

Sidelight: I guess I'm kind of a weird guy in that:

1) I don't own a laptop
2) I have a cell phone - But never use it
3) I have never sent a text message
4) I have never bought or sold anything on eBay
5) For me computers only come in full tower cases and must be used at least 
12 hours a day
6) I only build my computers and never buy "off the shelf"
7) I love computers but I like people even more


In this case send it to me, I'll try to fix it, do some OCs, if its better than mine, i'll keep it and send mine back to you







,


----------



## incurablegeek

From 2-25 of the Asus Crosshair Formula Manual:

1) In single VGA card mode, use first Slot #1 to get better performance
2) In Crossfire mode, use Slot #1 and Slot #3
3) Provide Sufficient Power when running Crossfire mode
4) Connect a chassis fan to the mobo connector labeled CHA_FAN1/2/3 when using multiple graphics card for better thermal environment

So it seems there is a priority given to PCIe slots.


----------



## RagingCain

Get a room you two









I have no need for one either, I only have the one working desktop and I am in need of selling a Motherboard with 8GB of DDR3.

I am sure IOS can probably fix it right up.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Get a room you two










This must be in response to my oblique humor; I pulled that post because it may be misunderstood as sarcasm which it was not.

My apologies.

*So Who Can Really Use It (all joking aside)
Please do let me know*


----------



## bluedragon2k9

was going to msg u on here but figured a private message on here so when u get tiem please read i just thought it would be more efficient to respond to you in a message that way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


This must be in response to my oblique humor; I pulled that post because it may be misunderstood as sarcasm which it was not.

My apologies.

*So Who Can Really Use It (all joking aside)
Please do let me know*


----------



## slimbrady

For fixing bent pins I've found the safest way is to use some dental floss and make a loop with it that you then droop over the bent pins and gently pull up or over to straighten. The dental floss does a good job of making sure you don't bend the pins the opposite way in your attempts to straighten, though if they are too far bent you'll need to do something else to get them open enough for the floss to work.


----------



## davidm71

Guys,

Do you know if three 2gb ram modules will all work together or will I be limited to just 4gb? Thing is I have left over 3x2gb i7 ram of which I am only using 2x2gb configuration. The third stick is going waste?

Thanks.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
This must be in response to my oblique humor; I pulled that post because it may be misunderstood as sarcasm which it was not.

My apologies.

*So Who Can Really Use It (all joking aside)
Please do let me know*


i want to show you my temps after 7 hours of stress test but i dont no how to shrink them and i dont want to upset any one by posting too much


----------



## bo40

FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8721F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode (ATI-Diode)
Chassis Intrusion DetectedYes

Temperatures
Motherboard25 Â°C (77 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #118 Â°C (64 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #218 Â°C (64 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #318 Â°C (64 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #418 Â°C (64 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #518 Â°C (64 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #618 Â°C (64 Â°F)
Aux34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (DispIO)37 Â°C (99 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (MemIO)39 Â°C (102 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (Shader)43 Â°C (109 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (DispIO)35 Â°C (95 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (MemIO)36 Â°C (97 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (Shader)38 Â°C (100 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A033 Â°C (91 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A031 Â°C (88 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
GPU150%
GPU249%

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.39 V
+3.3 V3.31 V
+5 V5.00 V
+12 V11.68 V


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
From 2-25 of the Asus Crosshair Formula Manual:

1) In single VGA card mode, use first Slot #1 to get better performance

So it seems there is a priority given to PCIe slots.

Well slot 3 yields the same FPS as slot 1 as far as I can tell. Plus it gives me more clearance around the cpu socket and lets the NB stay cooler.

Believe me I didn't want to lose any performance and I tested it.


----------



## incurablegeek

Through my offer to give away my bent-pin, but brand-new, 1090T, I have been very fortunate to meet some very fine people with similar life values to those I hold as absolutes.

Suffice it to say the CPU has found a worthy home. I did my best to honor my original statement, ie worthy individual + first come, first served.

*I am proud to be a member of OCN. You guys are all the Gold Standard!*


----------



## RagingCain

Oh give it time. What did Batman say? If you are the hero/savior long enough, you will see yourself become the villian... or something to that effect.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
i want to show you my temps after 7 hours of stress test but i dont no how to shrink them and i dont want to upset any one by posting too much

pull your picture up in windows 7 paint
in the upper left there is a resize box
set it to 40 or 30 to make it even smaller
save the new picture setting - Ctrl S
repeat for other picture

c:\\Windows\\system32\\mspaint.exe


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidm71* 
Guys,

Do you know if three 2gb ram modules will all work together or will I be limited to just 4gb? Thing is I have left over 3x2gb i7 ram of which I am only using 2x2gb configuration. The third stick is going waste?

Thanks.

you can put in 3 sticks to give 6 gb but you will lose dual channel operation, it will run slower, slots (a1-a2-b1) or (a2-b1-b2)


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
pull your picture up in windows 7 paint
in the upper left there is a resize box
set it to 40 or 30 to make it even smaller
save the new picture setting - Ctrl S
repeat for other picture

c:\\Windows\\system32\\mspaint.exe

ok thanks a lot


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

you can put in 3 sticks to give 6 gb but you will lose dual channel operation, it will run slower, slots (a1-a2-b1) or (a2-b1-b2)
Now *that* is worth knowing. Thanks!


----------



## bo40

could some one tell me what a good passmark rating is


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


you can put in 3 sticks to give 6 gb but you will lose dual channel operation, it will run slower, slots (a1-a2-b1) or (a2-b1-b2)


Not sure if you meant it like this:

TWO of the memory modules will be in Dual Channel, but you will lose "Dual Channel"~ness on the third (or first), and it will run single interleaved









Infact, if you can find a fourth stick to make it an even 8GB (recommend same module) usually something you can find easy on Newegg or contacting the manufacturer, it will run all 4 dimms at dual channel. It will make for a hefty benchmark boost but you might not notice it that much without all dual channeled.

On a side note, I got a massive case of being bit by the i7 Core bug. I don't know why but I really want an i7 950/960/970 and a high end x58 motherboard.... Just woke up this morning trying to figure out a way to maybe do a trade with some cashers.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


On a side note, I got a massive case of being bit by the i7 Core bug. I don't know why but I really want an i7 950/960/970 and a high end x58 motherboard.... Just woke up this morning trying to figure out a way to maybe do a trade with some cashers.


thats funny I just benched a i7 920 DO @ stock and I'm not sure if it was because the thing was totally unstable at stock or what but I was not impressed a bit! in R11.5 it got 4.78 it should have gotten ~5.0 stock so I'm not sure what was up there but as stated not impressed. Now maybe one of the 6 core chips like you are talking about would be better but the earliest you will be able to get your hands on one would be Jan 1 IIRC.


----------



## RagingCain

Was it new out of the box? I know there is some deal with a batch of i920s being golden/better and all that jazz too. Could be why maybe? I am not going to lie, I know next to nothing Intel side that isn't in a laptop. I am eyeballing that EVGA X58 Classified though... pretty sexy.

Maybe I will wait for Sandybridge. To be honest I haven't looked up a single thing about it. I will be unemployed after Christmas anyways, so I won't be able to pick it up at launch, but maybe I will get one down the road.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


could some one tell me what a good passmark rating is


http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?...om+II+X6+1075T


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?...om+II+X6+1075T


its 36 degrees in my computer room this morn both my machines are like icebergs


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


could some one tell me what a good passmark rating is


My passmark rating is: see pics 
not that it is good its what mine rates
see system below


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My passmark rating is: see pics 
not that it is good its what mine rates
see system below


ok i wasent sure i thought i had a low score mine was 2342.9. and as dumb as i am i can assure you i dont have anything set right on this machine


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Not sure if you meant it like this:

TWO of the memory modules will be in Dual Channel, but you will lose "Dual Channel"~ness on the third (or first), and it will run single interleaved










Sounds good


----------



## bo40

yep gonna upgrade frankenputer gonna put formula in it and memory out of the dragon and put 8 gigs in the dragon and put those new 5770,s in frankenputer then basicaly have 2 new machines


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Is there anyway to get the fans to run @ 100% on the formula? In the bios, it only allows me to go up to 90%. I just want to make sure my fans are running at full power. Thanks!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


Is there anyway to get the fans to run @ 100% on the formula? In the bios, it only allows me to go up to 90%. I just want to make sure my fans are running at full power. Thanks!


Set them Disable and will run 100%


----------



## SilverSS/SC

So, if I set them to disabled, they will still run, and at 100%? Thanks for the Help!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


So, if I set them to disabled, they will still run, and at 100%? Thanks for the Help!


Yes man, you disable the undervolting feature and the fans will run 100%


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Thanks! I appreciate the fast help! +rep.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


2. About the OC button on the lower part of the motherboard, does it work with the X6 1055T? If so, what OC does it do automatically?


I tried the OC button once and it overclocked my 1055T to 3.5 GHz, BUT the CPU voltage was too high (around 1.46v). I suppose the board did it just to be on the safe side. But manually, I managed 3.92 GHz with 1.42v.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
Is there anyway to get the fans to run @ 100% on the formula? In the bios, it only allows me to go up to 90%. I just want to make sure my fans are running at full power. Thanks!

set fans control to disable and it will default to 100%


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Was it new out of the box? I know there is some deal with a batch of i920s being golden/better and all that jazz too. Could be why maybe? I am not going to lie, I know next to nothing Intel side that isn't in a laptop. I am eyeballing that EVGA X58 Classified though... pretty sexy.

Maybe I will wait for Sandybridge. To be honest I haven't looked up a single thing about it. I will be unemployed after Christmas anyways, so I won't be able to pick it up at launch, but maybe I will get one down the road.

yea I would wait for SB. If nothing else it should drop the i7 prices. 32nm 6 core 12 thread monsters that they will be.

Was not a new chip was i7 920 DO purchased at release. Altho I bet within a week I could have had it @ 4+ Ghz and really rocking some benchmarks. I think the main thing was background tasks going on. I still was not impressed tho.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCG* 
I tried the OC button once and it overclocked my 1055T to 3.5 GHz, BUT the CPU voltage was too high (around 1.46v). I suppose the board did it just to be on the safe side. But manually, I managed 3.92 GHz with 1.42v.









Dude, what's with that link in your sig? ROFLMAO lol. that IS a classic!!!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 
Dude, what's with that link in your sig? ROFLMAO lol. that IS a classic!!!

Lol it really is. I just couldn't resist sigging it!


----------



## RagingCain

Eclipse... I made a booboo. Why does my insatiable curiosity drive me towards bankruptcy?

I can't even publicly admit what I got, its too embarrassing... ...its worse than the 580s.

By the way, I am selling my CPU + CIV Extreme + 4GB DDR3...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Eclipse... I made a booboo. Why does my insatiable curiosity drive me towards bankruptcy?

I can't even publicly admit what I got, its too embarrassing... ...its worse than the 580s.

By the way, I am selling my CPU + CIV Extreme + 4GB DDR3...

You went and bought i7 didn't you....... An X maybe????

Good question tho I plan on getting an RX360 and full cover blocks for my MB and 5870







That will have to wait till it snows tho....


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
You went and bought i7 didn't you....... An X maybe????

Good question tho I plan on getting an RX360 and full cover blocks for my MB and 5870







That will have to wait till it snows tho....

Hey you don't need another 4GB of the Flares memory do you? PM me if you do, because I got someone willing to pay for the CPU and Mobo, like yesterday.

Secondly. I reaalllly want to try water.... and I have enough for a full custom loop....

Got to finish this 1090T OC Reference Guide! Shame I formatted last week, I had it almost done.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Hey you don't need another 4GB of the Flares memory do you? PM me if you do, because I got someone willing to pay for the CPU and Mobo, like yesterday.

Secondly. I reaalllly want to try water.... and I have enough for a full custom loop....

Got to finish this 1090T OC Reference Guide! Shame I formatted last week, I had it almost done.

meh I came from 8GB's and really the only thing it did for me was limit my OC. Those flares should go fast a heck tho!!!!!! I know a few people that would go ape crap if they had the money for them....

Water is a PITA as well as the best thing ever.
Couple things for you(guessing you are going to cool the 580's as well)
get an RX360 rad(or two) very sweet very nice!
Swiftech Apogee XT
MCP 355 with XSPC res top
Bitspower barbs


----------



## RagingCain

I am undecided on cooling the GPUs on a single loop, but I could be wrong.

Was thinking the Apogee XT or the EK Supreme HF.
A resevoir, 3/8" tubing, strong pump,
DualBay Resevoir (Or Triple I think a large reservoir is important)
Some 360 Radiator with a shroud. Got the space for internally.
Some kinda of draining solution too.

Then do the motherboard blocks down the way, and then add GPU blocks when I can.

I have 4x Ultra Kaze 3ks... but I would like something maybe a fractional slower but infinitely quieter. I heard a lot of positive things about the Typhoon.

What do you think (recommendations on parts is very welcome.) I know nothing of the fittings it will require research, but I am thinking a quick disconnect (leak proof obviously) might be good for draining. Maybe a disconnect at the reservoir?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I am undecided on cooling the GPUs on a single loop, but I could be wrong.

Was thinking the Apogee XT or the EK Supreme HF.
A resevoir, 3/8" tubing, strong pump,
DualBay Resevoir (Or Triple I think a large reservoir is important)
Some 360 Radiator with a shroud. Got the space for internally.
Some kinda of draining solution too.

Then do the motherboard blocks down the way, and then add GPU blocks when I can.

I have 4x Ultra Kaze 3ks... but I would like something maybe a fractional slower but infinitely quieter. I heard a lot of positive things about the Typhoon.

What do you think (recommendations on parts is very welcome.) I know nothing of the fittings it will require research, but I am thinking a quick disconnect (leak proof obviously) might be good for draining. Maybe a disconnect at the reservoir?

i purge and flush mine by pulling my 8 pin cpu plug and taking hose off cpu and pumping it out works great and is spill free and clean frankenputer has been on liqued over a year


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
i purge and flush mine by pulling my 8 pin cpu plug and taking hose off cpu and pumping it out works great and is spill free and clean frankenputer has been on liqued over a year

The thing is though (with compression fittings) over time that hose will be your weakest link because of wear and tear, and can (hopefully never) be where you spring a leak.

I would like that, once its set, its somewhat permanent and left alone. Hence the quick disconnects. If they are my weakest link, I will have some control via placement ya know? Like I might soak my hard drives, but save everything else.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

nah dont use quick disconnects.

Grab a swiftech micro res. Thats what I use. It has three ports towards the bottom one of which I use for a drain. I just have a bit of hose on it with a plug when I want to drain I pull the plug.

The RX360 would be good for ya and is optimized for low speed fans so nice and quiet unlike those ultra's.

Volume of water really means nothing other then it takes longer for the water to heat up and cool down. Once I got my setup how I wanted it and then sealed my loop I have not lost 1/32 of an inch yet. Altho that means you cant grab the XSPC res top. Thats fine tho because the XSPC reg top works almost as good.

edit: Go 7/16 tube with 1/2 barbs!


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
Yes man, you disable the undervolting feature and the fans will run 100%


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
set fans control to disable and it will default to 100%

Thanks guys! I went into the bios and set the fan speed control to all disabled. It does appear that the pump is running full speed now. It is running @ 1434rpm. Thanks! Rep'd you both.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Add me please


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ASUS Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme Club


Oh, yeh, please add me as well.

(As annoying as I have been here, I should at least be listed as a member.







)


----------



## The Sandman

Ya me too PLEASE.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just sent an e-mail to foxy to see if He/She would like to have someone else manage this thread.


----------



## RagingCain

I volunteered a week or two ago, got no response, probably for the best... since... well you know









Eclipse, I got caught up with work today, and I get to work tomorrow (hurray!). Package will go out Monday morning okay?

Secondly, you mind giving this a look over? Am I missing anything?

*Pump*: Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump
*Pump Mod*: Bitspower D5 MOD TOP V2 (Acrylic Version)

*CPU Block*: EK Supreme HF Nickel Edition
*Chipset Block*: EK Waterblocks EK-FB EVGA X58 Classified

*Radiator (120.3)*: Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator - Red
*Resevoir*: EK-Waterblocks EK-BAY SPIN Reservoir - Acetal

*Fittings*: 10x Bitspower True Silver 1/2" ID (5/8" OD) - Compression
*Tubing*: 10ft Tygon A-60-G Norprene 1/2" ID (5/8" OD)

I also wanted to ask... I don't think 120.3 is enough for a CPU, Chipset, and 2x 580s is it?

The reason I ask is because, I have room on my exhaust for a big 140.1 radiator, and was wondering if that all together would eventually be enough for everything?

My goal of course was too keep everything internal. I am torn on getting 3x GentTyphoons, vs. the Ultra Kazes I already have. I can always order them at a later time.

I think I have all the essentials to connect.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I volunteered a week or two ago, got no response, probably for the best... since... well you know









Eclipse, I got caught up with work today, and I get to work tomorrow (hurray!). Package will go out Monday morning okay?

Secondly, you mind giving this a look over? Am I missing anything?

*Pump*: Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump
*Pump Mod*: Bitspower D5 MOD TOP V2 (Acrylic Version)

*CPU Block*: EK Supreme HF Nickel Edition
*Chipset Block*: EK Waterblocks EK-FB EVGA X58 Classified

*Radiator (120.3)*: Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator - Red
*Resevoir*: EK-Waterblocks EK-BAY SPIN Reservoir - Acetal

*Fittings*: 10x Bitspower True Silver 1/2" ID (5/8" OD) - Compression
*Tubing*: 10ft Tygon A-60-G Norprene 1/2" ID (5/8" OD)

I also wanted to ask... I don't think 120.3 is enough for a CPU, Chipset, and 2x 580s is it?

The reason I ask is because, I have room on my exhaust for a big 140.1 radiator, and was wondering if that all together would eventually be enough for everything?

My goal of course was too keep everything internal. I am torn on getting 3x GentTyphoons, vs. the Ultra Kazes I already have. I can always order them at a later time.

I think I have all the essentials to connect.

No problem.

I would go with the MCP 355 and top. This combo will give you better head and flow. Plus the D5 tops are not worth what they cost. They may improve looks but that is about it.

Also that rad will not be enough for the 580's.
This one might do it.

Also don't forget to grab some PT nuke. Even though you have the Silver barbs I would want the added protection of PT nuke in there.

One thing you want to do is kinda lay out the planned loop in your head or on paper to make sure you are not going to need any 45* fittings or even 90's. It will help make installation much easier.

I plan to throw that 5870 under water as well hopefully this christmas


----------



## SilverSS/SC

I'd volunteer to keep it up to date....I'm on here everyday.


----------



## ny_driver

I've had 3 Formulas and still not on the list







lol....I'm going back to socket 939


----------



## Beefylicious

can anyone help me... im having a hard time picking a cpu cooler that will fit in my system aside from corsair's h50/70.. it seems that every cooler available wont fit in because of my rams..

on my list are:
CM V6 GT
Prolimatech Super Mega
Xigmatek Achilles


----------



## eclipseaudio4

V6 no!
Mega might give you trouble with the ram as well.
Not sure about the Xig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I've had 3 Formulas and still not on the list







lol....I'm going back to socket 939









QFT


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
V6 no!
Mega might give you trouble with the ram as well.
Not sure about the Xig

guess that leaves me no choice









can't believe my options are limited to corsair's h50/70 only


----------



## RagingCain

Well Noctua NH-D14 fits and is as good as Prolimatech.

You just can't have heatsinks with more than 1/2" on ABOVE the ram for clearance. Or just mount Noctua backwards where its blowing in.

@Eclipse, thanks for the wet advice.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Well Noctua NH-D14 fits and is as good as Prolimatech.

You just can't have heatsinks with more than 1/2" on ABOVE the ram for clearance. Or just mount Noctua backwards where its blowing in.

@Eclipse, thanks for the wet advice.

Noctua is generally better than Prolimatech, and you don't have to mount it backwards....you can just raise the front fan to allow for taller ram.

If you are worried about ram clearance and are looking at either the H50/70, go with the H70.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Well Noctua NH-D14 fits and is as good as Prolimatech.

You just can't have heatsinks with more than 1/2" on ABOVE the ram for clearance. Or just mount Noctua backwards where its blowing in.

@Eclipse, thanks for the wet advice.

np. how hot do those 580's run?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
can anyone help me... im having a hard time picking a cpu cooler that will fit in my system aside from corsair's h50/70.. it seems that every cooler available wont fit in because of my rams..

on my list are:
CM V6 GT
Prolimatech Super Mega
Xigmatek Achilles

i have a zalman cnps10x performa and a corsair a70 on my crosshair iv 's
they do cover the first memory slot - i use gskill tridents

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118059

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181011


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
i have a zalman cnps10x performa and a corsair a70 on my crosshair iv 's
they do cover the first memory slot

is it ok to put the rams in the 2nd/4th slots?

right now I have them in the 1st/3rd slots..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
is it ok to put the rams in the 2nd/4th slots?

right now I have them in the 1st/3rd slots..

2nd and 4th are fine. you will need to use 25mm fans though as 30's will more then likely get in the way.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Yes, that would be ok.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
is it ok to put the rams in the 2nd/4th slots?

right now I have them in the 1st/3rd slots..

if you are using a 6 core you should use slots 2 and 4 the black ones


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
if you are using a 6 core you should use slots 2 and 4 the black ones

Why is that? Never heard of this before.....just curious.


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
2nd and 4th are fine. you will need to use 25mm fans though as 30's will more then likely get in the way.

hmmm.. u think super mega with 25mm would fit?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
if you are using a 6 core you should use slots 2 and 4 the black ones

i may be makeing a mistake but my instructions said to put ram in the red slots did i fudge up


----------



## incurablegeek

I presently have a *Tuniq Tower* on my #2 computer and temps are running at about *40 Degrees* C. on CoreTemp. *AND* I am not overclocking yet.

Although I can read the reviews, I trust you guys' opinions more.

Would you say that the *Noctua NH-D14* (damned beautiful) would be superior to both the *Tuniq* and the *Corsair H50* (the awkward install of which btw gets full credit for my trashed 6-core)? How about ease of installation of the Noctua NH-D14 on our beloved Formula board?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
np. how hot do those 580's run?

The truth or the magic fairy numbers these benchmarkers have?

The truth is, it can creep up to 85c in game (fan on Auto). Now, despite having both of them, only one is physx at the moment. So there is virtually no heat coming from the card.

NOW, the thing is ultra quiet. I kid you not, I never hear that thing running.

I took the fan off of AUTO and set it to 65%. The sweet spot just before its audible is 67%, but I like rounded by 5 numbers. Took the OC up by 78 MHz so its 850 MHz, no voltage increase. I played BlackOps... on Thanksgiving, and I saw the temps was 73c peaking at 75c. That was after 3 hours. The new cooler works gooooood.

Now that is very sweet for air cooling, however, like I said, some guys are claiming it idles at 30c and max load is 65c and all that crap. Totally not possible, unless they are in the Arctic winter somewhere.

I will say it idles low 40s @ 24c ambient. Infact I am running P95 Small FFTs now, here is a screeny of GPU temps.

P.S. I bought this Rad


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
Why is that? Never heard of this before.....just curious.

this is what asus suggest for 6 core and high speed memory


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
i may be makeing a mistake but my instructions said to put ram in the red slots did i fudge up

asus has said to use the black ones with a 6 core and high speed memory 1600 mhz or more


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
The truth or the magic fairy numbers these benchmarkers have?

The truth is, it can creep up to 85c in game (fan on Auto). Now, despite having both of them, only one is physx at the moment. So there is virtually no heat coming from the card.

NOW, the thing is ultra quiet. I kid you not, I never hear that thing running.

I took the fan off of AUTO and set it to 65%. The sweet spot just before its audible is 67%, but I like rounded by 5 numbers. Took the OC up by 78 MHz so its 850 MHz, no voltage increase. I played BlackOps... on Thanksgiving, and I saw the temps was 73c peaking at 75c. That was after 3 hours. The new cooler works gooooood.

Now that is very sweet for air cooling, however, like I said, some guys are claiming it idles at 30c and max load is 65c and all that crap. Totally not possible, unless they are in the Arctic winter somewhere.

I will say it idles low 40s @ 24c ambient. Infact I am running P95 Small FFTs now, here is a screeny of GPU temps.

so they run a little warm







but that will be fixed soon i take it..... Never did ask you how hot the 5870 ran for you. I'm not worried about temps because of my open case and the fact that I know I will be putting it under water come Christmas.


----------



## RagingCain

Two modules are better for higher rated memory (which is anything over 1333 MHz.) It all points to it having an easier time handling overclocked memory on the Red slots, as that is how 890FX/790FXs were. I personally know that 1090T can run 2050 MHz (7-9-7-24), on all 4 Dimms (so 8 or 16 GB).

It all depends on the quality of RAM you got, and how much voltage you put in.

I was hoping to have my OC => Voltage guide done, but it looks like I won't have it finished by the time I have to ship off the processor. Maybe Eclipse can take over


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
so they run a little warm







but that will be fixed soon i take it..... Never did ask you how hot the 5870 ran for you. I'm not worried about temps because of my open case and the fact that I know I will be putting it under water come Christmas.

My God, I thought I would melt something at times with the XXX if I forgot to take fan off of AUTO. Jesus.

The references cards are so much cooler. I know the nVidias run hotter, so I am still impressed by the temps I got, but 5870 references were never above 80c on auto. Especially that MSi Lightning II even in CrossfireX.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I presently have a *Tuniq Tower* on my #2 computer and temps are running at about *40 Degrees* C. on CoreTemp. *AND* I am not overclocking yet.

Although I can read the reviews, I trust you guys' opinions more.

Would you say that the *Noctua NH-D14* (damned beautiful) would be superior to both the *Tuniq* and the *Corsair H50* (the awkward install of which btw gets full credit for my trashed 6-core)? How about ease of installation of the Noctua NH-D14 on our beloved Formula board?

If it wasn't for the majority of RAM heatsinks being larger than life now adays, I don't think anybody should get anything else other than the NH-D14. It still is in the top3 coolers with stock fans. Now I think the Tuniq has gotten favorable reviews too. The different of the top5~7 heatsinks is between 1~4 degrees c difference. The H50... is about 15th/16th place on the grand scheme of things. Its not bad for its size, but it needs help to get lower. Extra fans, shrouds, you name it.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Two modules are better for higher rated memory (which is anything over 1333 MHz.) It all points to it having an easier time handling overclocked memory on the Red slots, as that is how 890FX/790FXs were. I personally know that 1090T can run 2050 MHz (7-9-7-24), on all 4 Dimms (so 8 or 16 GB).

It all depends on the quality of RAM you got, and how much voltage you put in.

I was hoping to have my OC => Voltage guide done, but it looks like I won't have it finished by the time I have to ship off the processor. Maybe Eclipse can take over









it ws a bummer with those new cards they are regonized and are working but no gain at all am pulling them tomorrow and putting them in outher machine if no good results will be rma,ing them
will my gts 250,s make good phys ex cards in both machines


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
My God, I thought I would melt something at times with the XXX if I forgot to take fan off of AUTO. Jesus.

The references cards are so much cooler. I know the nVidias run hotter, so I am still impressed by the temps I got, but 5870 references were never above 80c on auto. Especially that MSi Lightning II even in CrossfireX.

check list:
1. Make custom fan profile in bios.
2. OC the living heck out of it.
3. Find way to overvolt it.
4. Oc the living heck out of it.
5. Put under water.
6. OC the heck out of it.









:edit:
OC guide:
Step one Raise FSb till unstable.
Step two raise voltages (core, NB, CPU-NB)
Raise FSB more
Raise voltages more
rinse and repeat till to hot.
Get better cooling.
see step one.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
this is what asus suggest for 6 core and high speed memory

I did look this up, and you are correct. With the release of the "Extreme" model, they stated: "start loading dimms with the black slots if you are using a Thuban and not intending to use all of the dimms."

Thanks for informing me about this.....I like learning new things, and doing things right.


----------



## RagingCain

Man one of the forum moderators has a habit of deleting my posts... even if they are good clean fun. He is kinda making me mad.


----------



## Tweeky

Beefylicious - see pic's post 5718 if you hav'nt done so


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Man one of the forum moderators has a habit of deleting my posts... even if they are good clean fun. He is kinda making me mad.

yeah they have been getting a little touchy for a while now. They want this forum to be uber professional.

I have also had my bouts with a mod or two but we wont get into that as I have tried to block out the giant fight we as OCN members had with the mods!


----------



## RagingCain

What happened with NCSpec?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
What happened with NCSpec?

he get banned again? WOW not in the members list anymore.
Becareful they will follow you if you happen to run into one that should not be one IMHO.

WOW I cant even find anything about him other then through google........
Sad when the "old timers" get crap and then get fed up with it and get removed.....

Yep they got rid of him *almost* completely.

You guys may not know it but at one point OCN even had a chat..... Wonder what happened to that.....


----------



## incurablegeek

First of all let's separate PM/Email worthy subject matter from Forum Specific subject matter. Not taking sides. Please understand. OCN is the only place I have found on the net that doesn't have a lot of mud slinging and _ad hominem attacks_.

Back on subject:

Quote:

The H50... is about 15th/16th place on the grand scheme of things. Its not bad for its size, but it needs help to get lower. Extra fans, shrouds, you name it.
That just about knocked me out of my chair! The H50 was for me my first move into liquid cooling and you guys feel it is a lump of excrement? So the Noctua NH-D14, Tuniq and some other air-coolers can be superior to the H50?









Sorry if these questions appear infantile but before now I never really paid any attention to cooling.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
First of all let's separate PM/Email worthy subject matter from Forum Specific subject matter. Not taking sides. Please understand. OCN is the only place I have found on the net that doesn't have a lot of mud slinging and _ad hominem attacks_.

Back on subject:

That just about knocked me out of my chair! The H50 was for me my first move into liquid cooling and you guys feel it is a lump of excrement? So the Noctua NH-D14, Tuniq and some other air-coolers can be superior to the H50?









Sorry if these questions appear infantile but before now I never really paid any attention to cooling.


NP I really should have done that PM.

It is not that bad *but* yes some air coolers beat the living heck out of it. When you look at price performance tho it does quite well for the price.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
if you are using a 6 core you should use slots 2 and 4 the black ones


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Two modules are better for higher rated memory (which is anything over 1333 MHz.) It all points to it having an easier time handling overclocked memory on the Red slots, as that is how 890FX/790FXs were. I personally know that 1090T can run 2050 MHz (7-9-7-24), on all 4 Dimms (so 8 or 16 GB).

It all depends on the quality of RAM you got, and how much voltage you put in.

I was hoping to have my OC => Voltage guide done, but it looks like I won't have it finished by the time I have to ship off the processor. Maybe Eclipse can take over









Ok.....these two posts confuse me. I have 2 sticks of ram. They are G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600 modules. Which slots should my ram be in? They are currently in the red slots.....should they be in the black slots? or does it matter?


----------



## incurablegeek

Thank you so much, eclipseaudio4. I'm not gonna screw around with the H50 then, because Sir Clumsy here has learned that he can torque the CPU especially when removing the unit. Perhaps it's just me.

I do want the best cooling I can have without (right now at least) going crazy with water cooling. So I'm safe then at 4.0 with my 3.2 1090T? (It looks like a NO with the H50)

(Every day I learn something new and valuable at OCN. Thanks to all.







)


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
Beefylicious - see pic's post 5718 if you hav'nt done so

yup saw them.. it's just that those coolers are not available here in my country.. i'm finding a way to fit Prolimatech's Super Mega.. cause obviously CM V6 GT won't fit.. if all else fails then I don't have much choice but to pick Corsair's h50/70..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Thank you so much, eclipseaudio4. I'm not gonna screw around with the H50 then, because Sir Clumsy here has learned that he can torque the CPU especially when removing the unit. Perhaps it's just me.

I do want the best cooling I can have without (right now at least) going crazy with water cooling. So I'm safe then at 4.0 with my 3.2 1090T? (It looks like a NO with the H50)

(Every day I learn something new and valuable at OCN. Thanks to all.







)


I personally wont get one, well maybe just to play with a little.... As long as your temps are under control your fine. Everyone has to remember that AMD states max tamp at say 62. That is the temp it should be able to be run at for ~10 years without failure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
yup saw them.. it's just that those coolers are not available here in my country.. i'm finding a way to fit Prolimatech's Super Mega.. cause obviously CM V6 GT won't fit.. if all else fails then I don't have much choice but to pick Corsair's h50/70..









The super mega(megalehelms) will work but you will lose the first slot because of the fan needed on it. I used to run a mega(think I still have it for backup) and with a 25mm thick fan it touched the tops of my normal height memory. Worst case you move the fan up a bit or just do a pull configuration.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
Ok.....these two posts confuse me. I have 2 sticks of ram. They are G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600 modules. Which slots should my ram be in? They are currently in the red slots.....should they be in the black slots? or does it matter?

you may run them in the red or black slot and may not see a difference
asus has update the placement of memory and with a 6 core and high speed memory they suggest putting them in the black slots


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Why sad? I use that H70 and am happy with it right now. I used to have the Noctua NH-D14, and liked it too. A lot of the performance depends on case air flow and air flow layout. The Noctua performed very well in my old Antec 902 case, but the H70 does better than the Noctua in my new Corsair 800D case. The H70 also doesn't cover as much of my motherboard or ram as the Noctua did.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
you may run them in the red or black slot and may not see a difference
asus has update the placement of memory and with a 6 core and high speed memory they suggest putting them in the black slots

Then I will try them in the black slots to see if that helps with overclocking at all. Thanks for the info! +rep.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
Ok.....these two posts confuse me. I have 2 sticks of ram. They are G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600 modules. Which slots should my ram be in? They are currently in the red slots.....should they be in the black slots? or does it matter?

For your RAM ...it doesn't matter.
Black slots might help you to hit high speeds(2000+).
That happened to me. G.SKILL PI Series RAM @ 2000 7-9-7, no way in the red slots, no problems in the black slots.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

I use that H70 and am happy with it right now.
Yeh, I buy only the CoolerMaster HAF932 cases (2 now), because of the air flow which is superb.

What scares me with the H50 is not knowing *how far to tighten* down the screws and *not damage the pins* on an LGA. That's what I think I did with my 6-core. Is there *less danger* of damaging the CPU with the *Noctua NH-D14*?


----------



## SilverSS/SC

I don't think that either is different. It said to tighten the screws all the way, but not to over tighten them. To me that means tighten them till there is pressure, but not till you actually have to put some force into them.

My H70 screws are tightened all the way down, but no "extra" force was used other than regular tightening.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Yeh, I buy only the CoolerMaster HAF932 cases (2 now), because of the air flow which is superb.

What scares me with the H50 is not knowing *how far to tighten* down the screws and *not damage the pins* on an LGA. That's what I think I did with my 6-core. Is there *less danger* of damaging the CPU with the *Noctua NH-D14*?

try sighting along the board as you tighten the board should not be warpped
the board will have to be out of the case

i forgot about the rocks on the moon


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
For your RAM ...it doesn't matter.
Black slots might help you to hit high speeds(2000+).
That happened to me. G.SKILL PI Series RAM @ 2000 7-9-7, no way in the red slots, no problems in the black slots.

Cool. Thanks! I will try out the black slots.


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
Why sad? I use that H70 and am happy with it right now. I used to have the Noctua NH-D14, and liked it too. A lot of the performance depends on case air flow and air flow layout. The Noctua performed very well in my old Antec 902 case, but the H70 does better than the Noctua in my new Corsair 800D case. The H70 also doesn't cover as much of my motherboard or ram as the Noctua did.

not a fan of how it looks.. I like the bulky/mascular look..

I think i'll go with the h50.. h70 is pricey for me..

or

go with eclipseaudio4's pull configuration for the super mega


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
not a fan of how it looks.. I like the bulky/mascular look..

I think i'll go with the h50.. h70 is pricey for me..

or

go with eclipseaudio4's pull configuration for the super mega









You could do a push/pull setup on the H50.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
not a fan of how it looks.. I like the bulky/mascular look..

I think i'll go with the h50.. h70 is pricey for me..

or

go with eclipseaudio4's pull configuration for the super mega









From what I have read the H50 does a good job for the price. The Mega does a great job for an air cooler but *will* cost a bit once you get fans and mounting hardware.(unless that now come with it) The other thing about the Mega is that it is over weight! In fact it is over the 500g limit imposed by MB manufactures for safety. So if you use one make sure to have some way to take the downward weight off of the motherboard. Fishing wire works great and is hard to see as well.

But I think for you the best thing to do would be H50 push/pull with some good fans. That will get rid of the heat in your case better then the mega.


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
You could do a push/pull setup on the H50.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
From what I have read the H50 does a good job for the price. The Mega does a great job for an air cooler but will cost a bit once you get fans and mounting hardware.(unless that now come with it) *The other thing about the Mega is that it is over weight!* In fact it is over the 500g limit imposed by MB manufactures for safety. So if you use one make sure to have some way to take the downward weight off of the motherboard. Fishing wire works great and is hard to see as well.

But I think for you the best thing to do would be H50 push/pull with some good fans. That will get rid of the heat in your case better then the mega.

thank you very much.. now I know what I have to do.. I feel sorry for CM V6 GT though.. that "engine looking muscular machine" was my first choice


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
*The other thing about the Mega is that it is over weight! In fact it is over the 500g limit imposed by MB manufactures for safety.*

This is what I didn't like about the Noctua NH-D14.....the weight. I do like the H70 better in that regard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beefylicious* 
thank you very much.. now I know what I have to do.. I feel sorry for CM V6 GT though.. that "engine looking muscular machine" was my first choice









You are very welcome.....glad I could help. If you do go with the H50, you should check out the "Official Corsair H50/H70" thread in the watercooling section.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 

You are very welcome.....glad I could help. *If you do go with the H50, you should check out the "Official Corsair H50/H70" thread in the watercooling section.*

Agreed! they will have tried just about everything to make them preform at their best.


----------



## Cpyro

I popped my Corsair A70 on my Crosshair4, wont get to test it till the OS and case some in tomorow, but its a push pull concept and im sure it will be more than enough if there is enough fresh airflow in the case. It bareley cleared my G skill ripjaws but all i had to do was mount the fans a lil higher and it was fine lol.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



You could do a push/pull setup on the H50.


I have my H50 set up this way. It's not hard at all; I just had to go get 4 duplicate screws at Home Depot. Also being an audiophile, I like QUIET, so I bought a fan (equal in size of course) that makes close to zero noise but costs about US$25.00.

Also, don't forget to get the large rubber grommet that goes between the case and the intake fan. Corsair will send it to you for free. Trust me, guys, I have PITA'd corsair as much as I have you, so that I could be assured that I installed it correctly (OCD







). Corsair's service is second to none.

Thanks all. I think I'll put my anxiety to rest and hang with the Corsair H50 and not make yet another purchase. You have allayed my fears, especially since I have the HAF 932 "wind tunnel".

Hey btw, Beefylicious, sure you're not overcompensating in your constant search for the "Big, Bold and Beautiful"? Just a thought though.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 

Also, don't forget to get the large rubber grommet that goes between the case and the intake fan. Corsair will send it to you for free. Trust me, guys, I have PITA'd corsair as much as I have you, so that I could be assured that I installed it correctly (OCD







). Corsair's service is second to none.


I second this! corsair has great customer service. My PSU started some cap squeal so I called them up. They gave me an RMA number and explained that once I had received the three e-mails (5min) to call back in and request an advanced RMA.(crosship) Painless is all I can really say! Got my new PSU and the old one will get to them the 30th Never been so satisfied with an RMA!


----------



## bo40

well it looks like its RMA time for the 2 new lucid 5770,s will not even boot in nvidia machine


----------



## incurablegeek

I just found out that our beloved Formula board will take 4 GB RAM per slot so I just ordered 8 Gig: Corsair XMS3 8 GB 1333 MHz PC3-10666 240-Pin DDR3 ($119.99 + No Tax + No Shipping from Amazon).

Also, in reading RAM reviews I have learned that _GSkill_ has a bunch of compatibility issues with various motherboards, _Gigabyte_ being one prime example.

Disclaimer: As it is not my policy to trash anyone, especially in forum, let me add that I am just about to transfer my _GSkills to my GB UD7 board_. Corsair RAM, on the other hand, "locks and loads" without fail.

Footnote: If I have learned anything in the past year, it is not to stray from products that have always worked for me (I read too many reviews.): ASUS motherboards, AMD CPU's and Corsair products. Please feel free to







me for having done so and for having paid the price accordingly.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I just found out that our beloved Formula board will take 4 GB RAM per slot so I just ordered 8 Gig: Corsair XMS3 8 GB 1333 MHz PC3-10666 240-Pin DDR3 ($119.99 + No Tax + No Shipping from Amazon).

Also, in reading RAM reviews I have learned that _GSkill_ has a bunch of compatibility issues with various motherboards, _Gigabyte_ being one prime example.

Disclaimer: As it is not my policy to trash anyone, especially in forum, let me add that I am just about to transfer my _GSkills to my GB UD7 board_. Corsair RAM, on the other hand, "locks and loads" without fail.

Footnote: If I have learned anything in the past year, it is not to stray from products that have always worked for me (I read too many reviews.): ASUS motherboards, AMD CPU's and Corsair products. Please feel free to







me for having done so and for having paid the price accordingly.









After reading this, do you think my:

G-Skill Rippjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2)

Will be fine on my future Asus Crosshair IV Formula? (I will purchase it this Friday).

Thanks.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
After reading this, do you think my:

G-Skill Rippjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2)

Will be fine on my future Asus Crosshair IV Formula? (I will purchase it this Friday).

Thanks.

That kit works perfectly fine. I am using the exact same kit with my Crosshair 4 Formula motherboard. No problems at all.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

After reading this, do you think my:

G-Skill Rippjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2)

Will be fine on my future Asus Crosshair IV Formula? (I will purchase it this Friday).
I must agree with SilverSS/SC. Your GSkill RAM gets over 1K rave reviews on NewEgg with some by people with the Formula board.

What I remember reading was more of a conflict between GSkill and Gigabyte. I should know well if there is indeed a problem because I will be switching my 8 GB of GSkill to my Gigabyte UD5 motherboard.

Please accept my apologies if I scared you. Next time I will speak more in specifics and cite examples with URL's. Sorry.


----------



## nagle3092

Just wondering what everyone is getting for temps on their nb. These are mine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
just wondering what everyone is getting for temps on their nb. These are mine.

~55


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
Just wondering what everyone is getting for temps on their nb. These are mine.

looks good so far
its good to keep your temps under 60 C
my temps vary from 35C to 60C


----------



## mav2000

Just got a new 1090T. Actually, I was hoping that AMD would be a sponsor the build in my siggy, but since they could not do it this time around, I just went out and got a 1090T myself...Suicide shot:


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Just got a new 1090T. Actually, I was hoping that AMD would be a sponsor the build in my siggy, but since they could not do it this time around, I just went out and got a 1090T myself...Suicide shot:



That's a nice suicide run.....what was that on? air? water? dice? Looks good. What's your 24 hour overclock?


----------



## mav2000

I am aiming for a stable 4ghz...which should not be very difficult. With the limited time I got for testing, am currently at 4 Ghz 1.45v and NB at 2900 at 1.2 Ghz. Ram at 1800 Cl8. Now need to work on getting timings right as well as lower volts. Lets see.

This is on water.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
I am aiming for a stable 4ghz...which should not be very difficult. With the limited time I got for testing, am currently at 4 Ghz 1.45v and NB at 2900 at 1.2 Ghz. Ram at 1800 Cl8. Now need to work on getting timings right as well as lower volts. Lets see.

This is on water.

nice overclock mav2000...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC* 
That kit works perfectly fine. I am using the exact same kit with my Crosshair 4 Formula motherboard. No problems at all.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
I must agree with SilverSS/SC. Your GSkill RAM gets over 1K rave reviews on NewEgg with some by people with the Formula board.

What I remember reading was more of a conflict between GSkill and Gigabyte. I should know well if there is indeed a problem because I will be switching my 8 GB of GSkill to my Gigabyte UD5 motherboard.

Please accept my apologies if I scared you. Next time I will speak more in specifics and cite examples with URL's. Sorry.










Thanks a lot both!

*incurablegeek*, you did scare me a bit


----------



## mav2000

Thanks man. On the NB I am running it around 38-48 degrees depending on load. This was after changing out the TIM and the mosfet thermal pads.

On a different note, am trying to get my CPU stable at 4.2. I am able to get it there with around 1.45v and CPU load calibration ON. The problem with this is that it moves all the way to 1.5V and even my cooling is not able to handle it. Any points on how to control the voltage movements?

I had done a 3 hr prime run on my previous board at the same volts and speed, but the MSI GD70 would hold the voltage with mild droop.


----------



## Wiz62

Hey guys, looking for help/ideas here

got the CH4 Extreme last week, everything is working great except the the 2x 260's (in sli of course)

Had the cards in slots 2/4 Win7 installed the hydra drivers, i then install the Lucid software and both cards are/were seen,not a problem. Run 3dmark6, sees/benchmarks both cards, again no problem. Go to run BFBC2, it only sees the 1 card, try [email protected] same thing, try COD4 same thing.

So i try a different slot config, this time i go for slots 1 & 4, i get the same scenario 3dmark sees both cards but not the games. Any thoughts on what is going on here?

Wiz


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiz62* 
Hey guys, looking for help/ideas here

got the CH4 Extreme last week, everything is working great except the the 2x 260's (in sli of course)

Had the cards in slots 2/4 Win7 installed the hydra drivers, i then install the Lucid software and both cards are/were seen,not a problem. Run 3dmark6, sees/benchmarks both cards, again no problem. Go to run BFBC2, it only sees the 1 card, try [email protected] same thing, try COD4 same thing.

So i try a different slot config, this time i go for slots 1 & 4, i get the same scenario 3dmark sees both cards but not the games. Any thoughts on what is going on here?

Wiz

from experience lucid will only support 1 card it will not support 2 both will show but only one will run and by the way lucid will not run 2 ati cards in crossfire or 2 cards in sli


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
from experience lucid will only support 1 card it will not support 2 both will show but only one will run and by the way lucid will not run 2 ati cards in crossfire or 2 cards in sli

That cant be correct. If so then why are there specs for running quad cards? Also N more (SLI) and X mode(Xfire) so it has to be able to run multiple cards.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
That cant be correct. If so then why are there specs for running quad cards? Also N more (SLI) and X mode(Xfire) so it has to be able to run multiple cards.

and i followed the specs to the T even spent 45 mins on phone with lucid and tried a ATI machine and a NVIDIA machine and drivers any way you could put them in then called luced only thing i got to work was 1 of them worked in nvidia machine as phys ex and one but only one would work in nvidia machine and allso ati machine reconized all 4 cards but would only run 2 with the 3,rd as the ati equivelent of a phy ex and my frams per second went down to 3/4 of what they were with just the 6870,s in crossfire spent sat and sunday trying them


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
and i followed the specs to the T even spent 45 mins on phone with lucid and tried a ATI machine and a NVIDIA machine and drivers any way you could put them in then called luced only thing i got to work was 1 of them worked in nvidia machine as phys ex and one but only one would work in nvidia machine

I think Ragin got it working. He had to use the new 0502 bios tho as the 0406 bios killed lucid. IIRC it was a PITA but he did get it working. This board is so new that it needs a few bios updates as well as lucid driver updates and all will work correctly. The problem as I understand it is getting the hardware to integrate together.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Thanks man. On the NB I am running it around 38-48 degrees depending on load. This was after changing out the TIM and the mosfet thermal pads.

On a different note, am trying to get my CPU stable at 4.2. I am able to get it there with around 1.45v and CPU load calibration ON. The problem with this is that it moves all the way to 1.5V and even my cooling is not able to handle it. Any points on how to control the voltage movements?

I had done a 3 hr prime run on my previous board at the same volts and speed, but the MSI GD70 would hold the voltage with mild droop.

Any help guys...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Any help guys...

have you updated the bios? There are a few options in LLC with the two newer ones just be sure to write down all your settings because the profiles from the inital bios do not work with the newer ones.


----------



## mav2000

What bios are you using. I think I am on 11 something. Will check when I get home. But is this for the extreme or formula?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I think Ragin got it working. He had to use the new 0502 bios tho as the 0406 bios killed lucid. IIRC it was a PITA but he did get it working. This board is so new that it needs a few bios updates as well as lucid driver updates and all will work correctly. The problem as I understand it is getting the hardware to integrate together.


i have the 0502 bios update i could get all 4 to show up but only 1 would work as a phys ex or ati,s version of phys ex i even disabled crossfire but that didnt help either but i found out a lot i didnt no abot hydra and right frankly i believe i had rather have gone with formula and guy told me on the phone that hydra will only enable 1 card it showed both and in invidia machine it showed both but only 1 would enable


----------



## mav2000

Just checked and I am using the 1005 update, which is better for OCing than the latest one...any other ideas?


----------



## kcuestag

Hello guys!

I'm about to order the Crosshair IV Formula, and I have 2 questions:

1. Does the default BIOS have 100% support for the X6 1055T?

2. Which is the BEST bios for OC'ing the 1055T?

Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The very 1st bios release supports Thuban, I have no idea about which bios will best for you though.

I'd just use the latest one myself.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i have the 0502 bios update i could get all 4 to show up but only 1 would work as a phys ex or ati,s version of phys ex i even disabled crossfire but that didnt help either but i found out a lot i didnt no abot hydra and right frankly i believe i had rather have gone with formula and guy told me on the phone that hydra will only enable 1 card it showed both and in invidia machine it showed both but only 1 would enable


Playing catch up at work, whats going on? I can tell you everything you need to know about Lucid, just tell me what you are trying to do (with the specific cards.) I am at work so I can't back read, I am also ninja editing like CRAAAZY.

Eclipse: I got your PM, will check on that after work.

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hello guys!

I'm about to order the Crosshair IV Formula, and I have 2 questions:

1. Does the default BIOS have 100% support for the X6 1055T?

2. Which is the BEST bios for OC'ing the 1055T?

Thanks!


The very 1st bios release supports Thuban, I have no idea about which bios will best for you though.

I'd just use the latest one myself.


That is correct, Thuban from Ground Zero up is supported. These boards were built with them in mind specifically. Stick with the latest so far, we haven't had that issue of running into a "bad" bios for Formula I believe. We were a bit iffy on our second bios for the Extreme side though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Any help guys...


What Eclipse said, it sounds like you have LLC enabled. It will over shoot your set voltage, try 1.35~1.37. At full load that should give you about 1.42v. All you need to worry about is your load voltage (but you don't get to see that till you are actually running something like Prime95.

I recommend leaving LLC enabled and lower your voltage in BIOS or slowly with TurboV Evo (while running P95) till you get the load you will think it will pass. Then reboot and rerun your stability tests (if you save to Bios that is.)


----------



## kcuestag

Any specific BIOS which is better for OC'ing on 1055T's ?


----------



## RagingCain

Just go with the latest Kcue. They will all overclock awesome. No one is particularly better (I THINK) than anyone else, but I believe the MOST stable one is the newest BIOS. It means it might take less voltage to get that overclock, which is always WIN.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Just go with the latest Kcue. They will all overclock awesome. No one is particularly better (I THINK) than anyone else, but I believe the MOST stable one is the newest BIOS. * It means it might take less voltage to get that overclock, which is always WIN.*


That is exactly what I want, best BIOS that requires the least voltage









I have a question, how to update a BIOS on the Crosshair IV Formula? I'm a bit scared of bricking it.

With my current Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P what I do is use the @BIOS program provided by Gigabyte, download the bios file, insert it in the program, click install, restart pc, and already got new bios.


----------



## RagingCain

ASUS Has a WinBios type-updater comes with the board, just use that. If it bricks you HAVE WARRANTY!

Make sure though you download 2 or 3 copies of the BIOS from ASUS. Just because it unzips doesn't mean the file wasn't corrupt. You get 3 or 4 .ROM files all the same size and you should be good. I have had this issue before, but the Update utility didn't take the BIOS image thank god it has a checksum built in.

ASUS-Update or something like that.

LUCID HAS AN UPDATE (Version 1.7.0.3 November 30th, 2010):
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-driver2.html

Support NVIDIA GTX580 GPU
Support of NVIDIA WHQL drivers: 260.99 and 263.09
Support ATI 6xxx series GPUs
Support of ATI WHQL drivers: 10.10e and 10.11
Starcraft 2 stability issues fixed and performance up to 137% in A mode
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 performance improved up to 167% on mid-range GPUs
Devil May Cry 4 performance improved up to 160% on mid-range GPUs
Resident Evil 5 performance improved up to 125% on mid-range GPU
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising performance improved up to 175% on mid-range GPUs in N and X modes
Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands performance improved up to 180% on mid-range GPUs in N and A modes
Mass Effect 2 performance improved up to 158% on mid-range GPUs A mode
*IF you were using any of the 6xxx / 5xx ATi/Nvidia cards + ANY other supported models, it defaults to just your primary, until today (Nov 30th) it didn't work with 6xxx / 5xx cards in any Lucid combinations. Please update accordingly.*

Okay guys if you are wondering how this works with LUCID, you can physically have four cards in your computer, but your computer is not guaranteed to use them. LUCID controls which cards get used for WHICH game IT decides. You don't get the option to change this. In a sense, you are at the mercy of the drivers. As of right now, there is no QUAD-GPU support from LUCID, because they haven't allowed for it (its purely software locked.) Read PDF that comes with every new driver, they seriously update it every patch, it will tell you which games run which card configuration (single-gpu/dual-gpu/tri-gpu/quad-gpu.)

There are very few 3-gpu supported configurations. There are a ton of dual-gpu configurations.

This was the problem I had to deal with. Two cards worked fine, but not three. Drove me crazy go nuts. It took me forever to put two and two together that their list of supported titles is VERBATIM, and not just some hastily thrown together PDF file. Heaven worked fine in 3-GPU but doesn't help me much because you can't call a Napalm strike and decimate the Vietcong army in that benchmark.

You can Quad Crossfire-X, and Quad SLI Hack (non 580s.)

NOTHING stops Lucid from having 4x GPU support, except Lucids software / driver team. The hardware is all there in place. They are building upon its drivers very slowly, and for the most part its smarter this way.

You have to understand, despite being able to CrossfireX or SLI, don't assume that your cards are workable as a dual-GPU in Lucid Hydra Logix. Samething for TrifireX and Tri-SLi. This is the main mistake I made, plainly because I didn't know enough about Lucid. It doesn't matter if you got quad GPU running in QuadcrossfireX, the most Lucid will probably use is two or three GPUs. Even if you have the bridge.

Your best bet is to be patient. Like with all new software, please update accordingly.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


ASUS Has a WinBios type-updater comes with the board, just use that. If it bricks you HAVE WARRANTY!

Make sure though you download 2 or 3 copies of the BIOS from ASUS. Just because it unzips doesn't mean the file wasn't corrupt. You get 3 or 4 .ROM files all the same size and you should be good. I have had this issue before, but the Update utility didn't take the BIOS image thank god it has a checksum built in.

ASUS-Update or something like that.


Alright, thanks for the tip.

Will download it a couple of times then!

Hoping to order it tomorrow morning (or Thursday morning) and get it before Friday evening, I'm gonna have an orgasm once I recieve it


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Alright, thanks for the tip.

Will download it a couple of times then!

Hoping to order it tomorrow morning (or Thursday morning) and get it before Friday evening, I'm gonna have an orgasm once I recieve it


Don't forget to post pictures! No wait... of the motherboard, not the orgasm part!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


ASUS Has a WinBios type-updater comes with the board, just use that. If it bricks you HAVE WARRANTY!

Make sure though you download 2 or 3 copies of the BIOS from ASUS. Just because it unzips doesn't mean the file wasn't corrupt. You get 3 or 4 .ROM files all the same size and you should be good. I have had this issue before, but the Update utility didn't take the BIOS image thank god it has a checksum built in.

ASUS-Update or something like that.

LUCID HAS AN UPDATE (Version 1.7.0.3 November 30th, 2010):
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-driver2.html

Support NVIDIA GTX580 GPU
Support of NVIDIA WHQL drivers: 260.99 and 263.09
Support ATI 6xxx series GPUs
Support of ATI WHQL drivers: 10.10e and 10.11
Starcraft 2 stability issues fixed and performance up to 137% in A mode
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 performance improved up to 167% on mid-range GPUs
Devil May Cry 4 performance improved up to 160% on mid-range GPUs
Resident Evil 5 performance improved up to 125% on mid-range GPU
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising performance improved up to 175% on mid-range GPUs in N and X modes
Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands performance improved up to 180% on mid-range GPUs in N and A modes
Mass Effect 2 performance improved up to 158% on mid-range GPUs A mode
Okay guys if you are wondering how this works with LUCID, you can physically have four cards in your computer, but your computer is not guaranteed to use them. LUCID controls which cards get used for WHICH game IT decides. You don't get the option to change this. In a sense, you are at the mercy of the drivers. As of right now, there is no QUAD-GPU support from LUCID, because they haven't allowed for it (its purely software locked.) Read PDF that comes with every new driver, they seriously update it every patch, it will tell you which games run which card configuration (single-gpu/dual-gpu/tri-gpu/quad-gpu.) There are very few 3-gpu supported configurations. There are a ton of dual-gpu configurations. This was the problem I had to deal with. Two cards worked fine, but not three. Drove me crazy go nuts.

You can Quad Crossfire-X, and Quad SLI Hack (non 580s.)

NOTHING stops Lucid from having 4x GPU support, except Lucids software / driver team. The hardware is all there in place. They are building upon its drivers very slowly, and for the most part its smarter this way.

IF you were using any of the 6xxx / 5xx ATi/Nvidia cards + ANY other supported models, it defaults to just your primary, because as of Nov 30th (today) it didn't work with 6xxx / 5xx cards. Please update accordingly.


thanks thier there they just wont work and they only work as phys ex with sli 250,s


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


thanks thier there they just wont work and they only work as phys ex with sli 250,s


Again you have to read the compatibility list. It detects what game is playing and what GPUs to use. It doesn't interfere though with PhysX OR OpenCL even if it decides to not to use the GPU for rendering video output.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Don't forget to post pictures! No wait... of the motherboard, not the orgasm part!


Will do







Once I recieve it


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


What Eclipse said, it sounds like you have LLC enabled. It will over shoot your set voltage, try 1.35~1.37. At full load that should give you about 1.42v. All you need to worry about is your load voltage (but you don't get to see that till you are actually running something like Prime95.

I recommend leaving LLC enabled and lower your voltage in BIOS or slowly with TurboV Evo (while running P95) till you get the load you will think it will pass. Then reboot and rerun your stability tests (if you save to Bios that is.)


Thanks man...best idea I have had all day. This worked for me. +rep


----------



## RagingCain

I am going to miss being a wannabe member to this thread







Can I be an honorary member?


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I am going to miss being a wannabe member to this thread







Can I be an honorary member?


what are you getting now ragingcain? =(


----------



## RagingCain

Nothing









Just operating off my Droid 2~!


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Nothing









Just operating off my Droid 2~!


Well that just seems a little wrong


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Nothing









Just operating off my Droid 2~!


overclock the droid...and put it under LN2!


----------



## mav2000

Thanks to ragingcane:

3 hours prime 4.06 ghz. Set to 1.385v in bios. With load line went to 1.41v in CPUZ. CPU NB at 2.7 and ram at 1800 CL8










Next up 4.2 Ghz.


----------



## RagingCain

@Mav thank IOS or Eclipse... I just absorbz information quickliez and has dezent memoriez









Hey any news on managing the thread? I am still more than willing to take over management. Although I think the Extreme is getting big enough for its own thread









Eclipse you hear from Foxy?









P.S. Already overclocked my phone to 1.625 GHz with and under volt. I have access to liquid Helium though :$

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
@Mav thank IOS or Eclipse... I just absorbz information quickliez and has dezent memoriez









Hey any news on managing the thread? I am still more than willing to take over management. Although I think the Extreme is getting big enough for its own thread









Eclipse you hear from Foxy?









P.S. Already overclocked my phone to 1.625 GHz with and under volt. I have access to liquid Helium though :$

Sent from my DROID2

Thanks for the shout out









No word I am going to wait a bit and then approach a mod about changing it. I would hate to break up this thread by creating a new one but If it comes down to it I will. Heck I would be will to help you run it as you really do absorb this info fast!

I so hate you right now...... Damn cheap a$$ phone of mine cant even log into OCN









I am still searching for someone to take over my MSI 790FX-GD70 thread..... But That one almost runs itself







So doing this one that way would not be hard. I would just need to figure out how to get my google spread sheets back up and working in here....


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I am going to miss being a wannabe member to this thread







Can I be an honorary member?

You my friend, all ready are!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the sandman* 
you my friend, all ready are!!!









qft!


----------



## RagingCain

Omg loving the new phone, easily connects to ocn, even when I am doing boring stuff like driving, or working, or paying mah taxes.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Nytesnypr

Great ! Look for a Little info on my new board and I com across 500 pages...lol.Any Little suprises to look forward too or to prepare for? Right now I'm waiting on my Memory to come in. I'll Be running the 1090t w/ Cooler Master Gemini heatsink/fan,8g Corsair XMS 3, and an XFX 6870 Vid card in an Antec Nine Hundred Two Case. Guess Ill have to work on my sig.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

I did offer to manage this thread as well. If I can be of help. Nice overclock on the Droid btw. My Droid 1 is overclocked to 1.525ghz (up from 550mhz) and an undervolt as well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


I did offer to manage this thread as well. If I can be of help. Nice overclock on the Droid btw. My Droid 1 is overclocked to 1.525ghz (up from 550mhz) and an undervolt as well.


I wish there was a way to have kinda a group thread. I will have to talk to a mod about this.

BTW are your droids stable? How do you test that? Is there a Prime95 app? Can it play crysis?

Ok back to the thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr*


Great ! Look for a Little info on my new board and I com across 500 pages...lol.Any Little suprises to look forward too or to prepare for? Right now I'm waiting on my Memory to come in. I'll Be running the 1090t w/ Cooler Master Gemini heatsink/fan,8g Corsair XMS 3, and an XFX 6870 Vid card in an Antec Nine Hundred Two Case. Guess Ill have to work on my sig.


Welcome to the thread with no end







It wont take long to read all that







I look forward to being able to help as much as I can.

You will want to check your NB temps from the start because there was a rash of problems with NB contact to the heatsink.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I wish there was a way to have kinda a group thread. I will have to talk to a mod about this.

BTW are your droids stable? How do you test that? Is there a Prime95 app? Can it play crysis?

Ok back to the thread.


Mine is stable. I use different benchmark apps to test the stability. And Crysis plays @ 45fps....j/k









Ok.....now back on track.


----------



## bo40

this thing is still running insanely cool at these settings


----------



## adamlau

Just got a reply back from EK indicating that a full board block for the CIV Extreme won't be ready until next year







...


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Just got a reply back from EK indicating that a full board block for the CIV Extreme won't be ready until next year







...


any idea on price


----------



## JCG

I'm jealous of a lot of you guys! I mean, mav2000, you need just 1.41v for 4.06 GHz? That's just incredible! I have to set mine at 1.45 (goes to 1.48 at load) for a stable 4.0 GHz







[I'm overclocking with FSB (250 at the moment), not multi, and NB is at 3 GHz]


----------



## mav2000

I am running mine at 225 fsb, as I need that to play with the ram speed a bit. Today will test some more if I can get the time, or maybe work on ram timings.

Also I still feel I can lower volts a bit more. but will have to try with the asus software later.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


I did offer to manage this thread as well. If I can be of help. Nice overclock on the Droid btw. My Droid 1 is overclocked to 1.525ghz (up from 550mhz) and an undervolt as well.


Very impressive, more impressive than mine (since mine is stock 1.0 GHz)









Quote:



Welcome to the thread with no end It wont take long to read all that I look forward to being able to help as much as I can.


Yeah the first 100~200 posts consist of "ooo pretty" or "ooo I want one







" or "what the hell is wrong with my NB temp."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


I'm jealous of a lot of you guys! I mean, mav2000, you need just 1.41v for 4.06 GHz? That's just incredible! I have to set mine at 1.45 (goes to 1.48 at load) for a stable 4.0 GHz







[I'm overclocking with FSB (250 at the moment), not multi, and NB is at 3 GHz]


Just give it some tweaking







I was able to hit 1.36v for 4.0 GHz, but I had to play around with voltage due to Northbridge being set to 3000 MHz. Always makes my 4 unstable without a voltage bump to about 1.40v~1.41v load

The first image is the settings you would find in BIOS and if stable. The second image shows the load settings (which is what you aim for.) The temps are high because it was only an H50 with shrouds and push/pull.


----------



## RagingCain

Holy crap... I has computer again!

Why is the Intel CPU box so big? Because it comes with complimentary E-peen. Seriously though, I could fit 240 CPUs in the box this thing came in.

Edit: My BIOS is so scary! I miss the Crosshair IV already







, perhaps I should have stuck with Asus and gone for the Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:



Welcome to the thread with no end







It wont take long to read all that







I look forward to being able to help as much as I can.

You will want to check your NB temps from the start because there was a rash of problems with NB contact to the heatsink.


Thanks. Just found out I'm having surgery on my arm next week and I'm going to be off work for six weeks. So I'll have more than enough time to take everything to build and tweak my system.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Holy crap... I has computer again!

Why is the Intel CPU box so big? Because it comes with complimentary E-peen. Seriously though, I could fit 240 CPUs in the box this thing came in.

Edit: My BIOS is so scary! I miss the Crosshair IV already







, perhaps I should have stuck with Asus and gone for the Rampage III Extreme.


LOL.....I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. Can't wait to hear how that thing performs! Have fun!


----------



## RagingCain

Its not that baaaaaad.

I just got an email from Lucid, I guess after all my poking and prodding got me an invitation to their beta testing team.

What a shame, it actually sounds like it would have been fun and right up my alley.

I think anyone with an Extreme and is interested in this, should contact the tech support email and give them with your system specs, a clean and presentable email, and a list of software titles that you own on their "official support list."


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Its not that baaaaaad.

I just got an email from Lucid, I guess after all my poking and prodding got me an invitation to their beta testing team.

What a shame, it actually sounds like it would have been fun and right up my alley.

I think anyone with an Extreme and is interested in this, should contact the tech support email and give them with your system specs, a clean and presentable email, and a list of software titles that you own on their "official support list."



Yes it is! Multiple voltages to get a single thing stable!

If only I had some high power gpu's I would be all over this! Hey I got an idea send me one of your 580's for free and then I can do it for you















Cant wait till tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! FEDEX get here already!
Hmmmm wonder if my Brother in law would notice if I stole one of his 260's before he went back to FL.....


----------



## RagingCain

You are going to love it, I really hope you take GOOD care of it and don't blow her up.


----------



## kcuestag

I ordered my Crosshair IV Formula a few hours ago!!!

This means I should have it tomorrow Saturday or Monday, awesome!









Sign me to the epic Club!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I ordered my Crosshair IV Formula a few hours ago!!!

Well done!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Sign me to the epic Club!

I would like to be added to the club as well, but the main post was last updated in 25th of May. And the original poster hasn't been on here in 2 weeks ..


----------



## MightyMission

i am really tempted to get one of these because my mobo wont cold boot when oc'd i am just wondering if 2 way sli + physx has been tried and tested on this board?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCG* 
Well done!









I would like to be added to the club as well, but the main post was last updated in 25th of May. And the original poster hasn't been on here in 2 weeks ..









No worries, I will still put the club banner, and consider my self inside the Club









Can't wait to recieve it, hoping tomorrow!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCG* 
Well done!









I would like to be added to the club as well, but the main post was last updated in 25th of May. And the original poster hasn't been on here in 2 weeks ..









Same here! Hey Eclipse, any new news on who's running the show on this thread?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MightyMission* 
i am really tempted to get one of these because my mobo wont cold boot when oc'd i am just wondering if 2 way sli + physx has been tried and tested on this board?

Formula yes, with 460s and 8800s, not sure about anything else.

I was unable to get 580s to work on the Extreme (they are patching SLI-Hack as we speaks.)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Same here! Hey Eclipse, any new news on who's running the show on this thread?


I will be PM;ing a mod in a few here.

5870 arrived, Driver sweeper run, drivers installed, temps checked, overclocking begins, 1000Mhz no go







950Mhz







More testing to come, as well as water by the end of the month, and more overclocking possibly overvolting as well!


----------



## RagingCain

What was your memory speed? I know that it can easily hit 1250. You might be able to edit the Vbios for more voltage. I highly recommend editing the saved bios from the card first. I know for a fact (my buddy has same card) some can do 1200 with water and a modest voltage bump.

All my water stuff is here Eclipse... I might take the plunge tonight... I just have to figure out how I am going to place the order...

That also reminds me, I have to give you your Trader feedback.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Same here! Hey Eclipse, any new news on who's running the show on this thread?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


What was your memory speed? I know that it can easily hit 1250. You might be able to edit the Vbios for more voltage. I highly recommend editing the saved bios from the card first. I know for a fact (my buddy has same card) some can do 1200 with water and a modest voltage bump.

All my water stuff is here Eclipse... I might take the plunge tonight... I just have to figure out how I am going to place the order...

That also reminds me, I have to give you your Trader feedback.


I was just OC'ing the core I know it will get more but I got home maybe 30 mins ago so......

I plan to edit/Mod the bios quite a bit like I did my 88GTS's

One thing that I learned was to make it easier and neater, to place all the blocks and then add your fittings. Then put your pump, rad, and res where they are going to be and start playing around with tubing. Mine took me about 2 hours to get exactly how I wanted it with the least amount of tubing.

Also got your rating in!









I just sent a PM to a mod asking what we can do to exchange ownership and to see if it was possible to have more then one person able to update the OP.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Smasher says that he can easily give me control of this thread(for reasons that dont need to be known) If I would like it. I would like to do it but would also like to ask if that would be cool with you guys.


----------



## The Sandman

You got my vote! I'm hoping to someday catch up with you ragin, but I have a long trip to get there lol. But hey, that's why we're all here right? To learn...


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Smasher says that he can easily give me control of this thread(for reasons that dont need to be known) If I would like it. I would like to do it but would also like to ask if that would be cool with you guys.


Knoc yourself out my good man


----------



## RagingCain

You are here everyday, gots my votes









I tell you what, my motherboard thread is dead, last post was me 2 days ago, and before that it was 3 days, and then 3 weeks.

I miss CIV Extreme.

Just so you all know, my computer is just as fast... not a whole lot faster, NONE of you better switch to Intel! I gots my eyes on you... don't forget, "im in ur room"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


You got my vote! I'm hoping to someday catch up with you ragin, but I have a long trip to get there lol. But hey, that's why we're all here right? To learn...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Knoc yourself out my good man











Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You are here everyday, gots my votes









I tell you what, my motherboard thread is dead, last post was me 2 days ago, and before that it was 3 days, and then 3 weeks.

I miss CIV Extreme.


Thanks guys!

Well then you need to get one again and revive your MB's thread!!!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Smasher says that he can easily give me control of this thread(for reasons that dont need to be known) If I would like it. I would like to do it but would also like to ask if that would be cool with you guys.


If you are willing to take the time to keep this thread a good one go for it.
Your post so far have been good.
thanks -tweeky


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You are here everyday, gots my votes









I tell you what, my motherboard thread is dead, last post was me 2 days ago, and before that it was 3 days, and then 3 weeks.

I miss CIV Extreme.

Just so you all know, my computer is just as fast... not a whole lot faster, NONE of you better switch to Intel! I gots my eyes on you... don't forget, "im in ur room"


how much faster is your new computer ????
i have thought about an intel but they cost more is it worth it ????


----------



## RagingCain

I have 12 threads (6 cores but with hyperthreading) it is really really fast. But so was my 1090T and Crosshair IV @ 4.2 GHz.

The only really new cool thing I can do is have a colder CPU at 4.0 GHz, its idling 3~7c per core above ambient without the water cooling yet. I am hitting 4.0 GHz under 60c max load (I believe we have to keep it under 85c) with stock voltage. Its a very impressive CPU.

Is it worth the money? No, not really. I mean yes for what I do, but you don't need to worry about it unless you do high level science / folding / Photoshop / etc etc. I am the science guy. So it helps me but it doesn't make as much of a difference in day to day operations at all.

Windows loads the same speed as always... even slower after updates. I would love to see this power under Linux... maybe Crunchbang flavor.

Game performance is good too, I have had a little WoW time, Unigine is 1600 points with everything maxed out, Black Ops too is good as well. I don't have the microstuttering anymore, but I got rid of that when I picked up the 580s instead of the 5870s. The difference is night and day for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thanks guys!

Well then you need to get one again and revive your MB's thread!!!!!


Oh I swear, I am getting a backup system with a 1090T + CHIV.


----------



## Tweeky

Has anyone heard any good rumors about the CH5 ????????


----------



## RagingCain

I think it would be cool to have some troubleshooting stuff like with Lucid.

Also a list of 1055T, 1075T, and 1090T with 4.0+ GHz with their validations voltage settings and load voltages, temp, and cpu cooler.

Since thats usually the first thing anybody does with a CPU now adays, my first thing though is always run Heaven benchmark ahah.

If you want we can keep some spreadsheets going, or something, just pm me and we can talk. I will be here for the assist.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


As soon as it is switched over the OP is going to get a major facelift for the better (IMHO) I am going to be looking into an automated Member list (think I have it down but still looking at it) As well as all the useful links I can think of! While "under remodel" I will be asking your opinions of what we need and what could be different to make it better. So hopefully I know this will be a very good thing. The only real change will be to the OP and that we *WILL* have an updated members list, with links to things like Bios updates, Drivers, and useful threads/posts.

Thank you all for your support and I plan on doing the best darn job I can










Very good -- thanks


----------



## RagingCain

POST 900


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I think it would be cool to have some troubleshooting stuff like with Lucid.

Also a list of 1055T, 1075T, and 1090T with 4.0+ GHz with their validations voltage settings and load voltages, temp, and cpu cooler.

Since thats usually the first thing anybody does with a CPU now adays, my first thing though is always run Heaven benchmark ahah.

If you want we can keep some spreadsheets going, or something, just pm me and we can talk. I will be here for the assist.


I plan on using google spreadsheet as it will auto update. I just need to see why my last one for the MSI 790FX-GD70 club suddenly disappeared..... We will defiantly have one for overclocks as well!

If you would like to see the first one I did it is here

What do you guys think about the specs text in the OP? I know I need to update pics of the boards and do something about those quotes!


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Why is it my speed is higher then i have it in bios by about 12mhz ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Why is it my speed is higher then i have it in bios by about 12mhz ?


that is due to slight (.XX) FSB fluctuations which is multiplied by your core multiplier. It is normal on Asus boards, they overclock(very slightly) and overvolt(slightly)


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Btw man i have my ht @ 3ghz never been able to do that befor and be stable but the voltage is @ 1.450000 is that safe voltage i know ther is little if no improvement in speed just seeing if it could.


----------



## RagingCain

I don't believe its quite dangerous but that is high for HTT. I do know it actually hurts performance @ 3 GHz, but I see you have Trifire, might I ask are you trying to improve video card performance?


----------



## crunkazcanbe

No man jus mesin around im only using 1 of my cards for now







I was using all 3 with my msi 790fx-gd70 though.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Both lists for the extreme owners and the formula owners are up. Just click the link on top of the spreadsheet, fill in the info it asks for and you are done.

More to come but I need sleep.

Also I would like to come up with a new sig link. Any and all ideas are welcome, as is input on how the op looks so far. More things to change and add but I'm going on 24hrs awake.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I plan on using google spreadsheet as it will auto update. I just need to see why my last one for the MSI 790FX-GD70 club suddenly disappeared..... We will defiantly have one for overclocks as well!

If you would like to see the first one I did it is here

What do you guys think about the specs text in the OP? I know I need to update pics of the boards and do something about those quotes!


Spreadsheet looks nice! The specs text in the OP seem a slightly incomplete for the Formula at least. No mention of the voltage measure points, ProbeIT feature etc. While I understand what there for, I wish there could be some ideas of how to utilize/apply features like these (if your looking for ideas for useful links). For me personally, being only a rookie I come here to learn about this board and all it's features being this top of the line system is so much different/advanced than most mobo I have experience with. Am I the only one in this position?
Master "Ragingcain" was nice enough to help answer questions about a lot of the bios features and how to use them (which was awesome and very appreciated) and for a rookie it can be very intimidating to just PM a guru (such as you two lol) with seemingly such basic questions/needs when it's so easy to see how busy you guys are with your own projects. Maybe an in depth explanation of "Preferred Settings And There Uses" and "What It Controls" (example voltage offset) bios tutorial would be very helpful for those of us just upgrading to a professional grade system that don't have your guy's back ground and experience. Maybe I'm asking to much here, but you did ask for thoughts and ideas.
These are just a few I have, and regardless of what changes do actually take place I'm sure they will be for the better. Can't tell you how much I've already learned and am deeply indebted for all I have learned so far. Keep up the fantastic work!!! If there's any thing I can do to help out just give a shout.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys I need your help fast.

I just installed the mobo..

Checked all connection cables, and when I turn on my rig, I get 1 large beep followed by 2 short beeps









What does it mean? :/


----------



## kcuestag

It says on the manual it's no memory detected :/

I tried plugging both ram modules sepparately, and i still get it, RAM can't be the issue, it worked fine 1 hour ago on my old motherboard...

Any clue? :/


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
It says on the manual it's no memory detected :/

I tried plugging both ram modules sepparately, and i still get it, RAM can't be the issue, it worked fine 1 hour ago on my old motherboard...

Any clue? :/

might be a silly question but you hear a slight click when you press the ram down on the side without the release tabs then push in the side with the release tabs right?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
might be a silly question but you hear a slight click when you press the ram down on the side without the release tabs then push in the side with the release tabs right?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11529453

No, I did not hear it, but now i did and i fixed it.

I changed to stock cooler, idle on bios NB was at 47ÂºC, bit high?

And the cpu was 40ÂºC which seems ok for stock cooler, and it was loud as hell..


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
I think it would be cool to have some troubleshooting stuff like with Lucid.

Also a list of 1055T, 1075T, and 1090T with 4.0+ GHz with their validations voltage settings and load voltages, temp, and cpu cooler..

i think this a good idea


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MightyMission* 
i am really tempted to get one of these because my mobo wont cold boot when oc'd i am just wondering if 2 way sli + physx has been tried and tested on this board?

Yes, I am running two way with 2 470's, and it is all working fine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok ragin you have the second post in this thread now for Lucid information and what ever else you think my be pertinent! And I have got a few more posts on the first page for moer info.

Thanks to Bitemarks and bloodstains and SmasherBasher thanks guys!


----------



## Tweeky

RagingCain: i have 2 listing under formua owner [tweeky] ocn user name - please remove the last one for me - thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


RagingCain: i have 2 listing under formua owner [tweeky] ocn user name - please remove the last one for me - thanks


Opps I removed both under formula. are you running both boards? I can fix it if so.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Opps I removed both under formula. are you running both boards? I can fix it if so.


i have one of each, i will reenter


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i have one of each i wil reenter


O ok







sorry about that!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


O ok







sorry about that!


ok i will wait for instructions


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


ok i wil wait for instructions


no thats fine go ahead and reenter the info I just though maybe you accidentally did both. I will have to ask people first







Still working out the bugs and adding info. The spreadsheets may change but I will ba able to manually adjust them if that happens.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


no thats fine go ahead and reenter the info I just though maybe you accidentally did both. I will have to ask people first







Still working out the bugs and adding info. The spreadsheets may change but I will ba able to manually adjust them if that happens.


ok i will reenter


----------



## RagingCain

Okay.... I am going on 7 hours water cooling install straight.... I also am extremely disappointed with my thermochill ta 120.3 radiator. Complete internal corrosion with salt/crust build up on the in/out threads. Came with 12 screws, all too long to be used for mounting and not long enough for fans. I will never buy from their products again.

The danger den + ek blocks look so beautiful in person.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Okay.... I am going on 7 hours water cooling install straight.... I also am extremely disappointed with my thermochill ta 120.3 radiator. Complete internal corrosion with salt/crust build up on the in/out threads. Came with 12 screws, all too long to be used for mounting and not long enough for fans. I will never buy from their products again.

The danger den + ek blocks look so beautiful in person.

Sent from my DROID2


was the rad used cause if not well even if it was I would send it back !!!!! And yeah DD and ek blocks








which is why I will be getting the Ek nickel gpu block with backplate! So anxious! My new fans also came when My gpu did but I forgot to get more screws :doh so when I go to the hardware store tonight I will be running a push/pull setup with these! I love these fans if they were not blue led they would be perfect! So after cutting the cires for the Led's and soldering the control leads together (for 100% all the time) they are some really nice and quite quiet fans with good CFM (110)


----------



## kcuestag

Guys I need some help here.

I can't seem to get my motherboard to post if I do OC.

This is what I tried:

CPU Ratio: 14.0
CPU BUS Frequency: 286
PCIE FREQUENCY: 1000
CPU/NB Freq: 2860Mhz (Tried 2574Mhz too)
HT Link Speed: 2002MHz

All voltages on auto except:

CPU Voltage: 1.462500
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.275000

I press F10 to save & exit, and the mobo leds stay at DRAM...

I tried putting the RAM on Auto too instead of 1525Mhz, no sucess. Timings are on auto too, and I cranked up voltage from 1.5v to 1.6v to check.

Any clue? :/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Guys I need some help here.

I can't seem to get my motherboard to post if I do OC.

This is what I tried:

CPU Ratio: 14.0
CPU BUS Frequency: 286
PCIE FREQUENCY: 1000
CPU/NB Freq: 2860Mhz (Tried 2574Mhz too)
HT Link Speed: 2002MHz

All voltages on auto except:

CPU Voltage: 1.462500
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.275000

I press F10 to save & exit, and the mobo leds stay at DRAM...

I tried putting the RAM on Auto too instead of 1525Mhz, no sucess. Timings are on auto too, and I cranked up voltage from 1.5v to 1.6v to check.

Any clue? :/



Anyone?









Really desperate, I want to OC this beast like on my old mobo.

At stock it boots fine, but the OC I took there, it won't boot...

Keep in mind I also disabled turbo boost just in case.


----------



## Lukather

Hey buddy, Im sure the guys on here with stronger Kung-Fu will have several fixes for you but for now try setting your ram timings and frequency to stock manually, Im using ram that's not on the boards QVL so it doesn't set them right automatically, not sure if this is the case for you.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hey buddy, Im sure the guys on here with stronger Kung-Fu will have several fixes for you but for now try setting your ram timings and frequency to stock manually, Im using ram that's not on the boards QVL so it doesn't set them right automatically, not sure if this is the case for you.


Mine are on the boards QVL and the timings are set properly :/

I don't know what could be wrong


----------



## kcuestag

Ok so I tried 3.6Ghz @ 1.38v

RAM @ 1326Mhz or smthing like that, all voltages and timings on AUTO.

And it booted....

What should my next step be? I want to be at 4Ghz and RAM as close as 1600Mhz as possible


----------



## kcuestag

Sorry for the triple post, but I tried upping it to 3.7Ghz and RAM 1413Mhz and it won't boot.

The "DRAM" led stays on, and it can stay there forever with no monitor signal, so i have to shut it off and turn it on again to go into bios...

Any clue? :/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Guys I need some help here.

I can't seem to get my motherboard to post if I do OC.

This is what I tried:

CPU Ratio: 14.0
CPU BUS Frequency: 286
PCIE FREQUENCY: 1000 Set to 100
CPU/NB Freq: 2860Mhz (Tried 2574Mhz too)
HT Link Speed: 2002MHz

All voltages on auto except:

CPU Voltage: 1.462500
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.275000

I press F10 to save & exit, and the mobo leds stay at DRAM...

I tried putting the RAM on Auto too instead of 1525Mhz, no sucess. Timings are on auto too, and I cranked up voltage from 1.5v to 1.6v to check.

Any clue? :/

see red


----------



## eclipseaudio4

if you are going for over 260FSB most likely you will need to add NB voltage. for 320 I use 1.55, Also if it is hanging on the Dram it could be that your CPU-NB V is too low. Also to make it easier on you try overclocking one thing at a time. Start with FSB see how high you can go, adding NB voltage as needed. Then raise your core multiplyer as high as you can while maintaining stability by raising CPU V. Then move on to CPU-NB taking that as high as you can while raising cpu-NB V. *All the while watching temps!*

Edit: When you say it is stable at stock is that with you ram running rated speeds and timings?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
see red

I do have 100, sorry, I wrote it wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
if you are going for over 260FSB most likely you will need to add NB voltage. for 320 I use 1.55, Also if it is hanging on the Dram it could be that your CPU-NB V is too low. Also to make it easier on you try overclocking one thing at a time. Start with FSB see how high you can go, adding NB voltage as needed. Then raise your core multiplyer as high as you can while maintaining stability by raising CPU V. Then move on to CPU-NB taking that as high as you can while raising cpu-NB V. *All the while watching temps!*


You mean CPU-NB Voltage to 1.55v? Or the NB Voltage?

NB Voltage is at stock 1.1v, and over 1.3 i think it is red.

CPU-NB Voltage is at 1.375v and It is pretty high already (red).

What should I do? :/

Also, what program should I use to monitor temps of the mobo and cpu while at windows?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I do have 100, sorry, I wrote it wrong.

You mean CPU-NB Voltage to 1.55v? Or the NB Voltage?

NB Voltage is at stock 1.1v, and over 1.3 i think it is red.

CPU-NB Voltage is at 1.375v and It is pretty high already (red).

What should I do? :/

Very weird my motherboard NB V is still "green" even at 1.55.

1.375 is nothing I run mine 1.49 IIRC

You need to take it one thing at a time and watch the temps because that is what will cause damage not voltage. (unless you run like 2v through it LOL)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Also, what program should I use to monitor temps of the mobo and cpu while at windows?

i always have PC Probe II up and running when testing
its on your asus disk


----------



## kcuestag

Anything above 3.6Ghz (258 BUS speed) seems to make the led stuck at DRAM.

What voltage should I bump first to try and go for 3.7Ghz?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Anything above 3.6Ghz (258 BUS speed) seems to make the led stuck at DRAM.

What voltage should I bump first to try and go for 3.7Ghz?

try CPU-NB, then Dram maybe .02v up to .06
And I use CPUID hardware monitor and aida64(in OP)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
try CPU-NB, then Dram maybe .02v up to .06
And I use CPUID hardware monitor and aida64(in OP)

Aight, pair of questions:

-What is maximum CPU-NB Voltage I should be aiming for (Considering I'll have an NB of around 2.6Ghz-2.8Ghz)?

- What is the safest / maximum temperature I should have on NB? (I did not reseat the NB, I don't really feel like doing it today).

Thanks mate, gonna try for 3.7 right now.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Aight, pair of questions:

-What is maximum CPU-NB Voltage I should be aiming for (Considering I'll have an NB of around 2.6Ghz-2.8Ghz)?

- What is the safest / maximum temperature I should have on NB? (I did not reseat the NB, I don't really feel like doing it today).

Thanks mate, gonna try for 3.7 right now.

[G-Skill] 4GB RipJaws CL9 @ 6-6-6-15-1T
CL9 may not run at 6-6-6-15
try 9-9-9-27


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Aight, pair of questions:

-What is maximum CPU-NB Voltage I should be aiming for (Considering I'll have an NB of around 2.6Ghz-2.8Ghz)?

- What is the safest / maximum temperature I should have on NB? (I did not reseat the NB, I don't really feel like doing it today).

Thanks mate, gonna try for 3.7 right now.

Well my response would be what ever it takes as long as temps are under max. Why do you think your max CPU-NB will be 2.8 why not 3.2 or higher? If you have a really good chip this may be possible but I believe it will come down to cooling.

Then thing about overclocking AMD chips is that you want the highest FSB and CPU-NB because these are where the bottleneck is. I can run 4.2xx fine but I would have to run a lower CPU-NB to do it and I would lose out on some performance so I will stick with 4.0 until I decide to try again and then my chip may have "broken in". Yes I belive they do break in because the last few chips I have had after a couple months I was able to lower the voltage and or go higher in terms of speed.

IIRC you want to keep it under 65* or maybe that was 70* does your bios have a thermal shutdown for it? if so set it to it's lowest and go with that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
[G-Skill] 4GB RipJaws CL9 @ 6-6-6-15-1T
CL9 may not run at 6-6-6-15
try 9-9-9-27

Wow cant believe I missed that yea you may need to raise those timings If you are running those I bet that is your problem. it is another trade off, timings or CPU-NB speed. I would almost be willing to bet money on that!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
[G-Skill] 4GB RipJaws CL9 @ 6-6-6-15-1T
CL9 may not run at 6-6-6-15
try 9-9-9-27

No worries, that is an old OC when i had the RAM @ 1144Mhz on old mobo... it's not how i run it rightn ow.

im running it at factory's default timings 9-9-9-24

I upped NB voltage to 1.25v, CPU-NB to 1.3v (After that, it becomes red







), and CPU Voltage to 1.375v, im at 3.7Ghz..

It won't boot


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
No worries, that is an old OC when i had the RAM @ 1144Mhz on old mobo... it's not how i run it rightn ow.

im running it at factory's default timings 9-9-9-24

I upped NB voltage to 1.25v, CPU-NB to 1.3v (After that, it becomes red







), and CPU Voltage to 1.375v, im at 3.7Ghz..

It won't boot









Wish I had a formula board as I could be so much more help! Still with the DRAM light? What FSB, Multi, CPU-NB speed, HT speed, Ram Speed, Ram timing? Are all the spread spectrum settings off? Also what BIOS are you using?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
No worries, that is an old OC when i had the RAM @ 1144Mhz on old mobo... it's not how i run it rightn ow.

im running it at factory's default timings 9-9-9-24

I upped NB voltage to 1.25v, CPU-NB to 1.3v (After that, it becomes red







), and CPU Voltage to 1.375v, im at 3.7Ghz..

It won't boot









what is your memory factory freq ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Wish I had a formula board as I could be so much more help! Still with the DRAM light? What FSB, Multi, CPU-NB speed, HT speed, Ram Speed, Ram timing? Are all the spread spectrum settings off? Also what BIOS are you using?

FSB: 265
Multi: 14.0
CPU-NB speed: 2650MHz
HT Speed: 2120Mhz
RAM: 1413MHz
Timings: 9-9-9-24-1T

What is spread spectrum? I got the mobo this morning and im already getting tired of it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
what is your memory factory freq ?

1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T (Although it did 8-8-8-24-1T on my previous mobo with stock voltages)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
FSB: 265
Multi: 14.0
CPU-NB speed: 2650MHz
HT Speed: 2120Mhz
RAM: 1413MHz
Timings: 9-9-9-24-1T

What is spread spectrum? I got the mobo this morning and im already getting tired of it









1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T (Although it did 8-8-8-24-1T on my previous mobo with stock voltages)

here is a good article for SS but I will just say turn it off unless you are living at high altitudes.

Do you have all the power saving features off? Cool and quiet, C1E IIRC(maybe thats intel???) Turbo needs to be off as well.

Going to DL the formula manual and look at the bios options.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
here is a good article for SS but I will just say turn it off unless you are living at high altitudes.

Do you have all the power saving features off? Cool and quiet, C1E IIRC(maybe thats intel???) Turbo needs to be off as well.

Going to DL the formula manual and look at the bios options.

Yes, Cool n' Quiet and C1E are disabled.

I tried:

Bumped cpu voltage to 1.38v
Bumped CPU-NB to 1.325000v (It's labeled as red already on my mobo)
Bumped NB Voltage to 1.25v
Bumped DRAM voltage to 1.625v

Still stuck at DRAM led...

What else to do? I am really starting to get angry at the mobo...

And if it helps, I use default BIOS 1005 (I don't know how to update, neither I think it's needed tbh for the 1055T's).

Thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yes, Cool n' Quiet and C1E are disabled.

I tried:

Bumped cpu voltage to 1.38v
Bumped CPU-NB to 1.325000v (It's labeled as red already on my mobo)
Bumped NB Voltage to 1.25v
Bumped DRAM voltage to 1.625v

Still stuck at DRAM led...

What else to do? I am really starting to get angry at the mobo...

And if it helps, I use default BIOS 1005 (I don't know how to update, neither I think it's needed tbh for the 1055T's).

Thanks.

Thats very weird as CPU-NB should not go red till 1.5(just looked it up)

and NB voltage should not go yellow till 1.6

you might try the new 1102 bios they are very easy to update let me find a link that can tell you the different ways to do it.

What is your RAM's part number?

Also what beep code are you getting?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yes, Cool n' Quiet and C1E are disabled.

I tried:

Bumped cpu voltage to 1.38v
Bumped CPU-NB to 1.325000v (It's labeled as red already on my mobo)
Bumped NB Voltage to 1.25v
Bumped DRAM voltage to 1.625v

Still stuck at DRAM led...

What else to do? I am really starting to get angry at the mobo...

And if it helps, I use default BIOS 1005 (I don't know how to update, neither I think it's needed tbh for the 1055T's).

Thanks.

this how i start you may like to try this:

set bios to default
voltages to auto
dram timing to auto
Ai overclock tuner to D.O.C.P.
select profile #1
cpu/nb freq to 2400
reboot
cpu ratio bump by .5 at a time
reboot


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NB temp fix and preliminary bios info added


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NB temp fix and preliminary bios info added

thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
thanks

More to come I promise! it will take a while but I will try my best to break down the bios options that will help most people achieve their OC's. It wont be for the Extreme Hardcore LN2/LHe benchers but it will do nicely for the rest of us.(I hope)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
More to come I promise! it will take a while but I will try my best to break down the bios options that will help most people achieve their OC's. It wont be for the Extreme Hardcore LN2/LHe benchers but it will do nicely for the rest of us.(I hope)

thanks again
very good


----------



## kcuestag

No beep code









It just gets stuck at the DRAM led...


----------



## Tweeky

this is my setting for the extreme:


----------



## kcuestag

I tried:

CPU Ratio: 14.0
CPU Bus Frequency: 286
DRAM Frequency: 1525Mhz
CPU/NB frequency: 2574MHz
HT Link Speed: 2002Mhz
DRAM Timing Configuration: AUTO all of them

CPU & NB VOLTAGE MODE: Offset

All voltages below on AUTO.

It won't boot, stuck at DRAM led...

Wth is wrong?


----------



## Tweeky

this is my settings for the formula


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
No beep code









It just gets stuck at the DRAM led...

if you set everything to default will it boot ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
if you set everything to default will it boot ?

Yes, @ stock it has no issues, I can also run it at 3.6Ghz no issues.

Issue comes after going above 3.6Ghz ...









I'm getting desperate here.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yes, @ stock it has no issues, I can also run it at 3.6Ghz no issues.

Issue comes after going above 3.6Ghz ...









I'm getting desperate here.

then do try this:
this is how i start you may like to try this:

set bios to default
voltages to auto
dram timing to auto
Ai overclock tuner to D.O.C.P.
select profile #1
cpu/nb freq to 2400
reboot
cpu ratio bump by .5 at a time
reboot


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
then do try this:
this is how i start you may like to try this:

set bios to default
voltages to auto
dram timing to auto
Ai overclock tuner to D.O.C.P.
select profile #1
cpu/nb freq to 2400
reboot
cpu ratio bump by .5 at a time
reboot

Why would I do that? Keep in mind, mine is a 1055T, it does not have multiplier unlocked, so I can't go above x14 on multiplier.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Why would I do that? Keep in mind, mine is a 1055T, it does not have multiplier unlocked, so I can't go above x14 on multiplier.

I forget my apology


----------



## kcuestag

Almost 6am, I wasted so much time trying to OC







With no success.

I'm going to bed, so meanwhile leaving it at 3.6Ghz

I tried doing 4Ghz with 286 FSB.

Cranked up CPU-NB Voltage up to 1.45v (Red on my bios) and NB Voltage up to 1.35v

Also DRAM voltage up to 1.65v

No success...

What can be wrong ? :/

Going to sleep, hoping someoen can help me when i wake up


----------



## kcuestag

Also, this is the OC I am leaving it at before going to sleep:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1518991

Hoping tomorrow someone can help me reach 4Ghz ...


----------



## Tweeky

remove this one please


----------



## kcuestag

Doesn't really help me









Anyone that could actually help me on this issue, it is starting to get annoying that I can't boot past 3.6Ghz ....

Even with all voltages on auto


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Auto voltages are not going to help at all. You really need to take it from step one, Default and work it up as I suggested before. I am also going to sleep almost midnight and I have to work tomorrow


----------



## RagingCain

So I don't has a desktop... till I get some new fittings and tubing. The crap I have kinks so bad I might as well be trying to push concrete through it.

Kcue, read me the speed/timing/voltage on your memory. Restore your NB voltage to 1.108 (I think) make sure CPU & CPU-NB is 1.45v, put dram voltage at 1.7125v. Set FSB to 265, adjust HT freq so its 2000 and then set cpu/Nb to ~2600 and dram speed to ~1500. Then save, after reboot, re-enter bios and then immediately save & exit again. Pretty sure it will boot.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## JCG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Auto voltages are not going to help at all. You really need to take it from step one, Default and work it up as I suggested before. I am also going to sleep almost midnight and I have to work tomorrow









kcuestag, +1 to this. The settings you posted shows you trying to overclock Northbridge as well. Keep it as close to 2000 at the moment and find the sweet spot for your CPU first. (Same with RAM, leave it as close to stock as possible)


----------



## supra_rz

wasn't this club leaded by another member? he got banned? i left the club cause of him.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
So I don't has a desktop... till I get some new fittings and tubing. The crap I have kinks so bad I might as well be trying to push concrete through it.

Kcue, read me the speed/timing/voltage on your memory. Restore your NB voltage to 1.108 (I think) make sure CPU & CPU-NB is 1.45v, put dram voltage at 1.7125v. Set FSB to 265, adjust HT freq so its 2000 and then set cpu/Nb to ~2600 and dram speed to ~1500. Then save, after reboot, re-enter bios and then immediately save & exit again. Pretty sure it will boot.

Sent from my DROID2

Isn't 1.45 for CPU-NB too high? I mean, on my factory BIOS, it is red already after 1.30v-1.31v

As for RAM, mine is rated at 1.5v, and I was recommended by G-Skill not to go over 1.65v unless I had a RAM cooler on them...

Isn't 1.71v a bit too high for my RAM?

Thank you sir







Will give your stuff a try (Except the 1.7v







Will try a bit lower lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCG* 
kcuestag, +1 to this. The settings you posted shows you trying to overclock Northbridge as well. Keep it as close to 2000 at the moment and find the sweet spot for your CPU first. (Same with RAM, leave it as close to stock as possible)

Thanks, will make sure I try that too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
wasn't this club leaded by another member? he got banned? i left the club cause of him.....

Go on msn







I'll be there soon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


So I don't has a desktop... till I get some new fittings and tubing. The crap I have kinks so bad I might as well be trying to push concrete through it.

Kcue, read me the speed/timing/voltage on your memory. Restore your NB voltage to 1.108 (I think) make sure CPU & CPU-NB is 1.45v, put dram voltage at 1.7125v. Set FSB to 265, adjust HT freq so its 2000 and then set cpu/Nb to ~2600 and dram speed to ~1500. Then save, after reboot, re-enter bios and then immediately save & exit again. Pretty sure it will boot.

Sent from my DROID2


Ok I tried it, all you told me.

It did not boot. Stays on DRAM led









I bumped DRAM voltage up to 1.68v

I had to shut off PC and enter again to BIOS, where it told me Overclock failed.

Any clue









This is really annoying me..









Edit:

I just tried bumping the DRAM voltage to 1.725v like you told me, still no boot









Edit 2: I tried bumping CPU-NB Voltage from 1.45v to 1.462v

Still no luck...

Did I get a ***** motherboard?Â¿ Or am I doing something wrong?

Edit 3:

Lowered the NB to 2120 as well, still no boot.

But now, isntead of staying at DRAM, it is randomly staying either on DRAM or VGA ...

Wth?


----------



## kcuestag

Do you guys think there is a possibility it would be the BIOS?

My old motherboard would boot fine over 3.6Ghz, with this motherboard so far I can't seem to boot over 3.6 ..


----------



## kcuestag

Sadly, I am still stuck on same issue


----------



## RagingCain

What are your memory speed and timings listed on the packaging, you said voltage is 1.5v?

Whats also the memory type and the serial on it?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


What are your memory speed and timings listed on the packaging, you said voltage is 1.5v?

Whats also the memory type and the serial on it?


This is my RAM:

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222

9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v

I tried up to 1.7v and still DRAM led after going above 3.6









I don't know what to do, only 1 day passed and I'm already regretting buying this board


----------



## RagingCain

Well first I have to start by saying that your memory is not on the QVL for the CIV Formula and it says right on that product site you just sent me that Formula is not on the compatible motherboard list.

The only G.Skill RAM with voltage sub~1.65v is the ECO which runs on 1.35v, and a triple channel kit which will run on this board, just not in triple channel.

Your memory "Ripjaws" are very compatible with 1156 and 755 socket motherboards.

So you are really going to have to tweak to get it to work. I am assuming you have all the memory settings on AUTO and having 2T as the command rate, not 1T.

My suggestion to you is overclock properly at this point. Set memory to 1600 MHz, all settings on AUTO, you are going to have to have way more voltage than 1.50v if its rated that for Intel. I would stick with memory voltage at 1.725v for now.

Next you need to set your CPU-NB to 2000 and HTT Link Freq to 2000, and CPU to 2.8 GHz, and run Memtest86+ to see if it passes with those settings.

Once it does, you can start creeping up the FSB.

It takes about 1.45v CPU to stable @ 4 GHz, +/- 0.025v. Keep maintaining your RAM below 1600 MHz, and your CPU-NB / HT Link as close to 2000 as possible. Once you get it stable, then you can see about increased CPU-NB speed.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well first I have to start by saying that your memory is not on the QVL for the CIV Formula and it says right on that product site you just sent me that Formula is not on the compatible motherboard list.

The only G.Skill RAM with voltage sub~1.65v is the ECO which runs on 1.35v, and a triple channel kit which will run on this board, just not in triple channel.

Your memory "Ripjaws" are very compatible with 1156 and 755 socket motherboards.

So you are really going to have to tweak to get it to work. I am assuming you have all the memory settings on AUTO and having 2T as the command rate, not 1T.

My suggestion to you is overclock properly at this point. Set memory to 1600 MHz, all settings on AUTO, you are going to have to have way more voltage than 1.50v if its rated that for Intel. I would stick with memory voltage at 1.725v for now.

Next you need to set your CPU-NB to 2000 and HTT Link Freq to 2000, and CPU to 2.8 GHz, and run Memtest86+ to see if it passes with those settings.

Once it does, you can start creeping up the FSB.

It takes about 1.45v CPU to stable @ 4 GHz, +/- 0.025v. Keep maintaining your RAM below 1600 MHz, and your CPU-NB / HT Link as close to 2000 as possible. Once you get it stable, then you can see about increased CPU-NB speed.


First of all, thank you for trying to help me.

My RAM runs fine @ stock 2.8Ghz 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T 1.5v

The issues come after going above 3.6Ghz

It's not a RAM issue definitely, since it doesnt happen from 2.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz

Any other suggestions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


wasn't this club leaded by another member? he got banned? i left the club cause of him.....


That is correct on both counts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


First of all, thank you for trying to help me.

My RAM runs fine @ stock 2.8Ghz 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T 1.5v

The issues come after going above 3.6Ghz

It's not a RAM issue definitely, since it doesnt happen from 2.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz

Any other suggestions?










It could still be a ram issue because my Mushkins were the exact same way. I could go up to ~260 on the FSB anything higher and DRAM light. Do you have any other ram that you might be able to try?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


That is correct on both counts.

It could still be a ram issue because my Mushkins were the exact same way. I could go up to ~260 on the FSB anything higher and DRAM light. Do you have any other ram that you might be able to try?


Sadly, I do not have any other RAM to try









Do you really think It's my RAM?

pfff









This did not happen on my previous board though :/

I was perfectly @ 3.8Ghz with RAM @ ~1400-1500MHz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Sadly, I do not have any other RAM to try









Do you really think It's my RAM?

pfff









This did not happen on my previous board though :/

I was perfectly @ 3.8Ghz with RAM @ ~1400-1500MHz


If it is not on the QVL then it is a very good possibility.
Asus boards specifically the CH boards are notorious for liking a very few sets of ram. Now that I really think about it it sounds just like th problem I was having and why I had to buy my Flares.

Do you have a friend that has some ram on the QVL that would let you try them for a few minuets? If nothing else you could order some nice ram thats on the QVL and see if that fixes it. If not then just send it back.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


If it is not on the QVL then it is a very good possibility.
Asus boards specifically the CH boards are notorious for liking a very few sets of ram. Now that I really think about it it sounds just like th problem I was having and why I had to buy my Flares.

Do you have a friend that has some ram on the QVL that would let you try them for a few minuets? If nothing else you could order some nice ram thats on the QVL and see if that fixes it. If not then just send it back.


I don't have any cash right now to buy other RAM, and also don't have any friend that could lend me some RAM to test it


----------



## bo40

Heaven Benchmark v2.0 FPS: 91.0 
Scores: 2292 
Min FPS: 14.8 
Max FPS: 159.8 
Hardware Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010 
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit 
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor 
CPU flags: 4003MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT 
GPU model: Radeon HD 6800 Series 8.782.0.0 CrossFireX 1024Mb 
Settings Render: direct3d11 
Mode: 1680x1050 4xAA fullscreen 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 16x 
Occlusion: enabled 
Refraction: enabled 
Volumetric: enabled 
Replication: disabled 
Tessellation: normal 
Unigine
is this a good benchmark


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't have any cash right now to buy other RAM, and also don't have any friend that could lend me some RAM to test it










It does sound like the ram. I agree you should run memtest at stock settings. You need to rule out everything if you really want to fix the problem. You don't need to be sending 1.7v+ to those things.

I'm running 4 of them in the same board. @ 1451mhz 7-8-7 1.6v

The board runs them fine. But with you getting the ram light something seems wrong. WHat I would do is set the ram @ 1333. Leave the timings on auto. And see what happens there. You also may very well have a fsb hole. Drop the cpu multi down and raise fsb higher.

Just a couple things to try.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't have any cash right now to buy other RAM, and also don't have any friend that could lend me some RAM to test it










 the ram i am running was 84 dollars at the time i got it and it seems to pass mem test on any settings i set it at .only problem with it is it is very wide and u can only use it if you have alternating memory slots


----------



## kcuestag

I will try lowering multi.


----------



## bo40

kcuestag on my outher machine my 1055 would boot at 3.94 stabel and it will go to 16 on multyplier but my northbridge runs hot even on default settings so i run it at 3.5 till i re do my cooler


----------



## kcuestag

I give up.

I even tried cranking up the voltage of EVERYTHING (CPU, CPU-NB, DRAM, NB...)

And it won't boot above 3.6Ghz, not even 1 fsb higher than 258 ....

RAM, or Mobo?









Im getting tired of it already and I only had the board for 1 day...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
Heaven Benchmark v2.0 FPS: 91.0
Scores: 2292
Min FPS: 14.8
Max FPS: 159.8
Hardware Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor
CPU flags: 4003MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT
GPU model: Radeon HD 6800 Series 8.782.0.0 CrossFireX 1024Mb
Settings Render: direct3d11
Mode: 1680x1050 4xAA fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Replication: disabled
Tessellation: normal
Unigine
is this a good benchmark

I would not be able to tell you really. but here is what I get with everything cranked and tess on normal.
Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.1
FPS:35.6
Scores:896
Min FPS:4.1 I think this is that hitch when you first start it up.
Max FPS:90.0
Settings
Render:direct3d11
Mode: 1920x1080 fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy:4x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Replication:disabled
Tessellation:normal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I give up.

I even tried cranking up the voltage of EVERYTHING (CPU, CPU-NB, DRAM, NB...)

And it won't boot above 3.6Ghz, not even 1 fsb higher than 258 ....

RAM, or Mobo?









Im getting tired of it already and I only had the board for 1 day...


I would say RAM. I almost returned this board due to the same problem It drove me nuts! I was lucky tho that I could borrow some OCZ ram that just happened to be on the QVL. Once I knew it was the ram I was able to fix the problem. By buying my Flares, They are not on my QVL but I had seen so many people on here using them with no problem that I knew that they should be!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I would not be able to tell you really. but here is what I get with everything cranked and tess on normal.
Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.1
FPS:35.6
Scores:896
Min FPS:4.1 I think this is that hitch when you first start it up.
Max FPS:90.0
Settings
Render:direct3d11
Mode: 1920x1080 fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy:4x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Replication:disabled
Tessellation:normal

I would say RAM. I almost returned this board due to the same problem It drove me nuts! I was lucky tho that I could borrow some OCZ ram that just happened to be on the QVL. Once I knew it was the ram I was able to fix the problem. By buying my Flares, They are not on my QVL but I had seen so many people on here using them with no problem that I knew that they should be!

Do you think RAM is faulty? Or just not very compatible with the motherboard?

Few posts above another member with same RAM as me and same mobo can go above 3.6Ghz fine









PS: I couldn't buy Flares anyways, won't fit my Noctua.


----------



## raisethe3

^^Get a lower profile memory. No need to get a high spreader unless you can mod around to it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
^^Get a lower profile memory. No need to get a high spreader unless you can mod around to it.

I think I will buy new RAM in Christmas, however, I want to be sure it's the RAM









I wouldn't like to buy new RAM and see I have same problem :/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ lightsout can you verify that you are running the same sticks Kcuestag is with no problems? If so what OC are you running, and what bios?

@kcuestag your running these right F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Do you think RAM is faulty? Or just not very compatible with the motherboard?

Few posts above another member with same RAM as me and same mobo can go above 3.6Ghz fine









PS: I couldn't buy Flares anyways, won't fit my Noctua.

I dont think the memory is faulty I just think your board does not like it.

You dont have to buy flares there are some good OCZ's on the QVL that are normal hight. I just got the flares because I knew that I had plenty of room(water cooling) and I knew they should do some nice numbers(and they do)

I think I may need to ask that one more post be given to me for a memory list. So that we could confirm what memory is good and what memory the boards do not like. So much to do.... Glad I have you guys for help!


----------



## lightsout

Yes I am running 4 dimms of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-277-_-Product

1451 mhz 7-8-7-24-32-1t 1.6v

I actually was just on msn with him tryimg to help him out. We got no where. I originally had ecos. But wanted 8 gigs so I grabbed these over black friday. I haven't had any problems with them in my formula. I ran 2 dimms at first and now 4.

I am on the latest bios as far as I know. 1102 I think it is.


----------



## kcuestag

I updated this evening to 1102 as well, nothing changed.

I may trade my Ripjaws for 4Gb of Mushkin Ridgeback 2000Mhz

Are those compatible with Crosshair?


----------



## bo40

eclipseaudio4 when i check my temps with everest is the aux my north bridge and do you no why it dosent list the temps of my gpu,s


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I updated this evening to 1102 as well, nothing changed.

I may trade my Ripjaws for 4Gb of Mushkin Ridgeback 2000Mhz

Are those compatible with Crosshair?


All i can say is that they are not in the QVL. 
here is a screen shot of the QVL for the formula and 2000MHz ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


eclipseaudio4 when i check my temps with everest is the aux my north bridge and do you no why it dosent list the temps of my gpu,s


Aux looks to be CPU temp. This is why I switched to AIDA64. There is a link in the OP for it









As for the GPU's it is because they stopped supporting Everest and switched to AIDA64 it should have them


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


All i can say is that they are not in the QVL. 
here is a screen shot of the QVL for the formula and 2000MHz ram.

Aux looks to be CPU temp. This is why I switched to AIDA64. There is a link in the OP for it










Damn, I don't want to risk it with that RAM


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Damn, I don't want to risk it with that RAM










Ok so your using 4 sticks of ram or two I am a little confused because the QVL says that your sticks are 1GB sticks and newegg says 2GB sticks ???? What you might try is putting one stick in the Blue and one in the black slots, because I noticed that the QVL says SD not DD which I think means Single Dimm and Dual Dimm. Just for kicks give it a try.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok so your using 4 sticks of ram or two I am a little confused because the QVL says that your sticks are 1GB sticks and newegg says 2GB sticks ???? What you might try is putting one stick in the Blue and one in the black slots, because I noticed that the QVL says SD not DD which I think means Single Dimm and Dual Dimm. Just for kicks give it a try.


2 sticks of 2Gb, dual channel, so both on same color slots.

Do you think I should give it a go and trade them for the Mushking Blackline Ridgeback 2000Mhz ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


2 sticks of 2Gb, dual channel, so both on same color slots.

Do you think I should give it a go and trade them for the Mushking Blackline Ridgeback 2000Mhz ?


I would not risk it with the troubles you are having. You might try running the sticks you have in Single channel and see if that fixes it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


2 sticks of 2Gb, dual channel, so both on same color slots.

Do you think I should give it a go and trade them for the Mushking Blackline Ridgeback 2000Mhz ?


Is it a straight trade? Cause those are better sticks for sure so I assume you are adding cash to the trade.


----------



## kcuestag

Honestly, I don't know what to do.

Either wait for Christmas and buy new RAM then, sell cpu + mobo + ram and g o for i7..... or stay on 1055t...

I'm happy with my X6 1055T, I just can't seem to go over 3.6 and its annoying me...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Is it a straight trade? Cause those are better sticks for sure so I assume you are adding cash to the trade.


No, I would add 40 pounds, but I don't have that money right now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, I would add 40 pounds, but I don't have that money right now.


If you have money in the bank thats for bills or whatever. You could always go to a store with a good return policy. Use the ram for an hour and then bring it back.

Unless you really have no money.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


If you have money in the bank thats for bills or whatever. You could always go to a store with a good return policy. Use the ram for an hour and then bring it back.

*Unless you really have no money.*


That's the case, I spent all on my motherboard


----------



## kcuestag

I really don't know what to do to be honest...

I'm a bit depressed, I paid a good amount of money for this motherboard, to find that I can't go above 3.6Ghz and I can't be sure it's the RAM yet









What to do?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I really don't know what to do to be honest...

I'm a bit depressed, I paid a good amount of money for this motherboard, to find that I can't go above 3.6Ghz and I can't be sure it's the RAM yet









What to do?


 if you dont mind me asking where do you have to order your stuff from


----------



## Jmartinez06

I have a question. This is my first build. I'm getting the chiv today and wanted to know if this is decent ram. I want to run 8gbs off the bat.. Thanks! Any suggestions welcome!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231308

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


if you dont mind me asking where do you have to order your stuff from


Either MindFactory.de or Hardwareversand.de ..

I want working RAM, but no money.... omg







depressed... what should I do?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06*


I have a question. This is my first build. I'm getting the chiv today and wanted to know if this is decent ram. I want to run 8gbs off the bat.. Thanks! Any suggestions welcome!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231308

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No.

Go for at least 1600MHz RAM mate, those are 1066Mhz.


----------



## bo40

kcuestag please pm/// me ok as soon as i get new memory i will ask you for your adress


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06*


I have a question. This is my first build. I'm getting the chiv today and wanted to know if this is decent ram. I want to run 8gbs off the bat.. Thanks! Any suggestions welcome!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231308

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


As said you want at least 1600 if not higher. Check the memory QVL and check out what others are running with out problems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Either MindFactory.de or Hardwareversand.de ..

I want working RAM, but no money.... omg







depressed... what should I do?

No.

Go for at least 1600MHz RAM mate, those are 1066Mhz.


I would stick with the board it just sounds like the ram is the problem to me.

Ok so after a LOT of looking back and forth between manf sites, QVL, and the sites you listed where you buy I found these 
They are on the QVL and are some nice sticks. I will keep looking but so far thats what I found.

Edit: it seems as though while I was looking the problem may have been sorted out kinda.

Edit 2: is it just me or does it seem like the mach brand is an OCZ rebrand???

Edit 3: bo40 did aida64 give you what you needed?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


As said you want at least 1600 if not higher. Check the memory QVL and check out what others are running with out problems.

I would stick with the board it just sounds like the ram is the problem to me.

Ok so after a LOT of looking back and forth between manf sites, QVL, and the sites you listed where you buy I found these 
They are on the QVL and are some nice sticks. I will keep looking but so far thats what I found.

Edit: it seems as though while I was looking the problem may have been sorted out kinda.

Edit 2: is it just me or does it seem like the mach brand is an OCZ rebrand???

Edit 3: bo40 did aida64 give you what you needed?


Problem is I don't have money for new RAM









And even with selling my RAM, I would still not have enough for a new one


----------



## lightsout

Well at least your up right now. You can use your PC till you get the cash for more ram. Or you could always rma the ram you have.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Problem is I don't have money for new RAM









And even with selling my RAM, I would still not have enough for a new one










I understand this I just wanted to give you a solution for when you were able to do so.


----------



## kromar

@kcuestag: uhh seems you had very bad luck so far with your new board







i read a bit about your problems and was thinking that you had problems at the beginning with the board giving ram error signals, so maybe you just partly fixed the problem (whatever it was) and at higher load the problem becomes noticeable again.
maybe the board is faulty after all and you might need to RMA it









i hope you get more luck in the future with your hardware (btw im still waiting on my ram...)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Well at least your up right now. You can use your PC till you get the cash for more ram. Or you could always rma the ram you have.

sent from tapatalk on android


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I understand this I just wanted to give you a solution for when you were able to do so.

I think I will wait for Christmas to have enough money for new RAM, then RMA this one and re-sell it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
@kcuestag: uhh seems you had very bad luck so far with your new board







i read a bit about your problems and was thinking that you had problems at the beginning with the board giving ram error signals, so maybe you just partly fixed the problem (whatever it was) and at higher load the problem becomes noticeable again.
maybe the board is faulty after all and you might need to RMA it









i hope you get more luck in the future with your hardware (btw im still waiting on my ram...)

It's not the motherboard, keep in mind I had same problem on the Gigabyte







Although it was afte r3.8Ghz, on this one its after 3.6, It is definitely not the board


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Thinking about getting the Crosshair IV extreme. Just wanted to know if there are any real performance gains over the msi 790fx-gd70. From what I have read they are neck and neck in the performance. I know that they have the new 6/gigs second sata and usb3. What are the real users of this board seeing?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
Thinking about getting the Crosshair IV extreme. Just wanted to know if there are any real performance gains over the msi 790fx-gd70. From what I have read they are neck and neck in the performance. I know that they have the new 6/gigs second sata and usb3. What are the real users of this board seeing?

Not blowing it up for one, can run ram @2000Mhz. Be CAREFUL with that GD70 I blew mine quite easily, and so have a few others! If you are not an EXTREME GPU nut then go with the formula.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

the most I am going to do with gpu is run another 5870 in crossfire Ill take a closer look at the formula


----------



## ussoldier_1984

looking at the formula and extreme The big difference I am seeing is the amount of PCI slots? what else am i missing that is different?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
It's not the motherboard, keep in mind I had same problem on the Gigabyte







Although it was afte r3.8Ghz, on this one its after 3.6, It is definitely not the board









so it also happens with high ram freq. and with low freq it is stable above 3.6ghz?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
looking at the formula and extreme The big difference I am seeing is the amount of PCI slots? what else am i missing that is different?

Not much. There are some upgraded caps, chokes, and ML's and the Extreme has HydraLogix. IIRC those are the big differences.O and price









So I just ran vantage these scores any good?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
so it also happens with high ram freq. and with low freq it is stable above 3.6ghz?

No, I can't seem to get it stable even at 1144Mhz









But it is not the mobo for sure.

Damn, I've been so unlucky with hardware so far


----------



## ussoldier_1984

your vantage score is higher then mine with my current system i only get about 14500 stock. cant wait to see the difference when i get my 1090t in the mail!!!


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
Thinking about getting the Crosshair IV extreme. Just wanted to know if there are any real performance gains over the msi 790fx-gd70. From what I have read they are neck and neck in the performance. I know that they have the new 6/gigs second sata and usb3. What are the real users of this board seeing?

Well I'm unfamiliar with the GD70 so I can't really compare with that but I have owned a M4A89GTD/pro and the CHIVF and some of the things I have noticed the extreme outdid them in are:
1)Bios is a little better(more control) for overclocking as well....but that could always change.
2)SATA ports are wisely all 'side plug-in' instead of straight out from mobo where you can damage them quite easily if not careful(absolutely hated the M4A89's)
3)Fan added to NB and verrrryy good NB temps(in my experience) resulting from this as that's something you may want to consider if you're going to get the formula.
4)Moaar Slotzzz!
5)Multi-vendor GPU capability
6)Connections for temperature monitoring by most of the 4-pin headers and decent capability to control the fans based off this makes 3rd party fan controllers pretty much unecessary
7)PCI lanes can be turned on and off with switches grouped together at top right corner of mobo so if you have a problem you're trying to diagnose that is PCI-e related you don't need to take everything out and put back in one at a time to find out what the cause is.
8)Board feature buttons are located at top instead of bottom which i can easily reach if I take off 2 of the slot covers from my top 5.25" drive bay.
9)Bluetooth capable and can be overclocked and what not using DROID, WindowsMobile and some other phones(forget which).

Hmm I'm sure there is more I have temporarily forgotten but all in all I have to disagree with those who say the CHIVX is only for GPU fanatics because I am not, particularly, and still felt like I was paying for something that was measurably improving my PC experience when I upgraded to it from the CHIVF. Plus this is probably THE top and final board for the AM3 socket so that was worth something to my peace of mind to know that there won't be a "better" board released next week or the week after for my 1090t.
I'm not saying you should buy one because none of what I listed above might matter to you and price may hold more sway over your decision than it did mine but I just wanted to promote it a little because the board is fantastic and seems to get undersold quite often by a lot of people.

@kcuestag -

I was reading some of what you're going through and just wanted to comment on it as I was having a lot of problems at one time overclocking past 3.5ghz on the Formula. For me it was 100% DRAM. I had 8gigs of XMS3(10700) from Corsair running at 2000mhz with 3000mhz NB and 4000mhz CPU 100% stable with very moderate increases to my voltages and couldn't have been happier though anything above 4ghz seemed out of reach without better cooling...Still..I wanted more out of CPU....So I had some CM4D Dominator DDR3 from Corsair that I figured I would switch to using 4gigs of to see how my OC would react....did not go well. Something about this ram just hated my board or chip, not sure which, and I couldn't even get close to previous overclock I had going with double the ram....was putting way too much volts into it and just couldn't stabilize that OC on the RAM which gave me all kinds of booting problems and what not.
Long story short I now run the ram at the lowest possible divider(485mhz at the moment) with 7-7-7 1T timings(though I think I can easily tighten up from those) and have been running a lot of benchmarks and can't even really tell a difference between running the ram at this speed or the previous ram at 800mhz. What I can tell though is that my OC is back and better than ever!
Might not be helpful but just wanted to say that if you hadn't already tried and tested the performance differences in running at lowest or highest divider and timings you should....I have a feeling 3.7ghz would be no problem for you if you did.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
No, I can't seem to get it stable even at 1144Mhz









But it is not the mobo for sure.

Damn, I've been so unlucky with hardware so far









well if you cant get it stable with the lowest ram freq. which was possible on the old board then how can you exclude the mainboard as problem?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well if you cant get it stable with the lowest ram freq. which was possible on the old board then how can you exclude the mainboard as problem?

depending on how you look at it:
MB side, It does not like the ram so rams fault
Ram side, It works fine with other MB's so its not at fault.

it seems that the combo just does not get along.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 

@kcuestag -

I was reading some of what you're going through and just wanted to comment on it as I was having a lot of problems at one time overclocking past 3.5ghz on the Formula. For me it was 100% DRAM. I had 8gigs of XMS3(10700) from Corsair running at 2000mhz with 3000mhz NB and 4000mhz CPU 100% stable with very moderate increases to my voltages and couldn't have been happier though anything above 4ghz seemed out of reach without better cooling...Still..I wanted more out of CPU....So I had some CM4D Dominator DDR3 from Corsair that I figured I would switch to using 4gigs of to see how my OC would react....did not go well. Something about this ram just hated my board or chip, not sure which, and I couldn't even get close to previous overclock I had going with double the ram....was putting way too much volts into it and just couldn't stabilize that OC on the RAM which gave me all kinds of booting problems and what not.
Long story short I now run the ram at the lowest possible divider(485mhz at the moment) with 7-7-7 1T timings(though I think I can easily tighten up from those) and have been running a lot of benchmarks and can't even really tell a difference between running the ram at this speed or the previous ram at 800mhz. What I can tell though is that my OC is back and better than ever!
Might not be helpful but just wanted to say that if you hadn't already tried and tested the performance differences in running at lowest or highest divider and timings you should....I have a feeling 3.7ghz would be no problem for you if you did.

I tried lowering the RAM speed as lowest as possible with divider, no luck









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well if you cant get it stable with the lowest ram freq. which was possible on the old board then how can you exclude the mainboard as problem?

Because it also happened on the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P but at 3.8Ghz instead of 3.6Ghz

It's not a board issue I'm sure, it's definitely a RAM issue, same symthoms I had on the Gigabyte...

Although I still didn't give a try to 4Ghz + 1144Mhz RAM, I should give it a go tomorrow after studying, if no luck, I may get a very nice guy to "lend" me some OCZ Gold RAM so I can try it.

I'm a bit pissed though, at first I thought the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P was the issue, but it seems it wasn't, and the RAM is instead :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
depending on how you look at it:
MB side, It does not like the ram so rams fault
Ram side, It works fine with other MB's so its not at fault.

it seems that the combo just does not get along.

Well, the RAM also had issues on my old GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, past 3.8Ghz I couldn't get RAM higher than 1144Mhz :/ So it definitely looks like it is a RAM issue to me.

Don't you think? :/


----------



## Jmartinez06

You guys are awesome thanks! I'll look at the quality list!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Well, the RAM also had issues on my old GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, past 3.8Ghz I couldn't get RAM higher than 1144Mhz :/ So it definitely looks like it is a RAM issue to me.

Don't you think? :/

Agreed. That was in response to kromar's post.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Agreed. That was in response to kromar's post.

Is this RAM on the motherboard's QVL? (I don't have the manual right now, it's in the garage):

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=28318&lid=2

Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Is this RAM on the motherboard's QVL? (I don't have the manual right now, it's in the garage):

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=28318&lid=2

Thanks

I believe so. It is very hard to tell when they don't give the part number but I did a lot of comparing and I believe that is the set I linked you to earlier.

Edit: ya thats the set I found earlier and it is on the QVL it even says you can run for sticks. Asus seems to like OCZ because I have had a few of their boards and they always have quite a few OCZ sets on the QVL.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I believe so. It is very hard to tell when they don't give the part number but I did a lot of comparing and I believe that is the set I linked you to earlier.

Edit: ya thats the set I found earlier and it is on the QVL it even says you can run for sticks. Asus seems to like OCZ because I have had a few of their boards and they always have quite a few OCZ sets on the QVL.

Alright, thank you very much.

I may have the chance to borrow that set of 4Gb soon end of this week, hoping that fixes it


----------



## [CyGnus]

NEWS ON NEW BIOS:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...252772&page=34

Post 836 from bingo13 (He works on ASUS)

The voltages will be very well managed in the new bios


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
NEWS ON NEW BIOS:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...252772&page=34

Post 836 from bingo13 (He works on ASUS)

The voltages will be very well managed in the new bios









Sorry for the ignorance, but what do you mean they will be very well managed?


----------



## [CyGnus]

As you know they go up and down by 0.5v on what you set them to be even with LLC that value should be much more reduced maybe 0.1/0.2v lets wait and see the results on this new bios. Like Bingo stated:

Quote:

1. Thanks to some significant assistance from Praz and others, the OCZ Revo problem is solved. Beta BIOS releases will be coming shortly for the 890/880 boards.
2. New BIOS releases for the Crosshair series and other 8xx boards will be coming shortly with greatly improved voltage controls and some other performance enhancements based on new AEGIS code.

Beta BIOS Releases in Validation Testing as of 12/03/2010


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks.

I hope by then I will have some new RAM fixing the issues for me


----------



## [CyGnus]

No Problem


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, here are pictures of my BIOS hoping someone can help me meanwhile, see if I can get my damn Ripjaws to let me go above 3.6Ghz:

http://img835.imageshack.us/i/dsc0020ns.jpg/
http://img838.imageshack.us/i/dsc0021kl.jpg/
http://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc0025m0.jpg/
http://img809.imageshack.us/i/dsc0023i0.jpg/

As you see, I even tried bumping the DRAM voltage near to 1.7v, to see if it was hungry, but it wasn't the case

I'm stuck with this OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520068

The RAM is cappable of going over 1600Mhz with no problems, but, anything above FSB 258, won't make the PC boot, with the board's DRAM led indicating something is wrong with the RAM.

I even tried lowering the RAM down to 1144Mhz, with no success.

So... The motherboard doesn't like my RAM?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kcuestag i had a problem with my ram before i only could set it to around default clocks ex: My ram was 1600MHz anything below 1550 or above 1630 wont give me a boot i also used multi 13.5x the others gave me errors above 260fsb and could not touch the timings either so default timings try that maybe.
How are the other voltages btw? CPU-NB and NB?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Kcuestag i had a problem with my ram before i only could set it to around default clocks ex: My ram was 1600MHz anything below 1550 or above 1630 wont give me a boot i also used multi 13.5x the others gave me errors above 260fsb and could not touch the timings either so default timmings try that maybe.
How are the other voltages btw? CPU-NB and NB?

You can see the CPU-NB voltage on here:

http://img838.imageshack.us/i/dsc0021kl.jpg/

I may give it a try and put it closest to 1600Mhz..

Also, if you could add me on msn -> [email protected]

Would really appreciate it


----------



## kcuestag

Ok I just tried multi on x13.0, FSB 300, and RAM @ 1600Mhz.

Same problems


----------



## RagingCain

20,000 Vantage Score eclipse... that card looks awfully familiar?

Happy with it so far?

Do me a favor run everything maxed @ 1080p + extreme tesselation on Heaven. I know it makes you feel horrid such low FPS, but see if you got microstutter, and post your score too









Regarding the thread:
I edited the spreadsheet for Extreme owners, have a look if you like it, if not I can change it back.

I added myself, I hope no one has a problem with that, you guys are way cooler than my new mobo thread... its a graveyard in there, not even a fun one with zombies, straight up decay.

Some corrections for main post:
We should put the specs in a list (even if its incomplete we can add to it over time), I focus most of my efforts on the Extreme though (obviously.)

Extreme Main Features:

Native 6-Core CPU Support
DRAM Support upto 2000 MHz (with OC)
5x PCI-E 2.0 (x16/x16/x16/x4/x1) or (x16/x16/x8/x4/x4)
PCI-E x16 Lane Switches
CrossLinx3 - Hydra Logix Chipset n200
1x PCI 2.0 Slot
2x JMicronÂ® 363 Controllers
6x SATA 6.0 Gb/s Ports
2x SATA 3Gb/s Ports
NEC USB3.0 Controller
2x USB 3.0/2.0 Hybrid Slots
13x USB 2.0 (6 Rear, 6 Midboard, 1 R0G Connect)
RoG Connect & iRoG & RoG Connect + Bluetooth
ASUS Probelt II - Volt Readings
LED Voltmeter (Color Variation)
I will also be adding the guide/troubleshooting/tricks/ and back story to HydraLogix.


----------



## kcuestag

Could anyone please check for me on the Formula's manual if this RAM is on the QVL?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3972&agid=1193

Looks like a very nice RAM, specially the timings.

Should that do the job?


----------



## Lukather

Looks like ASUS have updated the QVL for the extreme on their site, DDR3 2133mhz G.SKILL F3-17066CL9D-8GBFLS 4GB ( 2x 2GB ) DS. Does this mean that the board supports 2133mhz with a 1090t combo? interesting addition seeing as the board was only rated for 2000mhz(oc)...

Raging just curious, what was the max stable OC you managed on that 1090t before going over to the horse power richer dark side?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Could anyone please check for me on the Formula's manual if this RAM is on the QVL?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3972&agid=1193

Looks like a very nice RAM, specially the timings.

Should that do the job?


Auto-Quoting my self to be on the page.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Could anyone please check for me on the Formula's manual if this RAM is on the QVL?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3972&agid=1193

Looks like a very nice RAM, specially the timings.

Should that do the job?


Here is a copy of the 6-core CPU memory support list, there are two different QVLs, one is for six core.

Its attached to this post, download it, and find out what your board supports with a hex core CPU.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Looks like ASUS have updated the QVL for the extreme on their site, DDR3 2133mhz G.SKILL F3-17066CL9D-8GBFLS 4GB ( 2x 2GB ) DS. Does this mean that the board supports 2133mhz with a 1090t combo? interesting addition seeing as the board was only rated for 2000mhz(oc)...

Raging just curious, what was the max stable OC you managed on that 1090t before going over to the horse power richer dark side?


That was not the highest, I hit ~4.760 GHz, for about 30 seconds (the temps were really good though with the DH14.) That was the highest I could get staying under 1.55v. I was running P95 on the 4.5GHz during the CPU-z validation. It was stable for about 30 minutes, before I rebooted and took it off. I didn't crash though, which is very strange. I took it off because I don't really believe in suicide runs. You can imagine that CPU sold really quick.

I only switched to Intel for learning purposes... I haven't ever made a Intel platform desktop, and it seems I have some natural ability to rub my CPUs the right way and enough patience to actually pull some decent numbers. I think, (not sure), that is one of the highest on air and not crashing overclocks I have seen on the 1090T.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Here is a copy of the 6-core CPU memory support list, there are two different QVLs, one is for six core.

Its attached to this post, download it, and find out what your board supports with a hex core CPU.


Thank you, will take a look at it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Here is a copy of the 6-core CPU memory support list, there are two different QVLs, one is for six core.

Its attached to this post, download it, and find out what your board supports with a hex core CPU.


I just checked, problem is you gave me the 2000 and 2133Mhz RAM.

Where is the 1600Mhz RAM?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


Well I'm unfamiliar with the GD70 so I can't really compare with that but I have owned a M4A89GTD/pro and the CHIVF and some of the things I have noticed the extreme outdid them in are: 
1)Bios is a little better(more control) for overclocking as well....but that could always change. 
2)SATA ports are wisely all 'side plug-in' instead of straight out from mobo where you can damage them quite easily if not careful(absolutely hated the M4A89's)
3)Fan added to NB and verrrryy good NB temps(in my experience) resulting from this as that's something you may want to consider if you're going to get the formula.
4)Moaar Slotzzz!
5)Multi-vendor GPU capability
6)Connections for temperature monitoring by most of the 4-pin headers and decent capability to control the fans based off this makes 3rd party fan controllers pretty much unecessary
7)PCI lanes can be turned on and off with switches grouped together at top right corner of mobo so if you have a problem you're trying to diagnose that is PCI-e related you don't need to take everything out and put back in one at a time to find out what the cause is.
8)Board feature buttons are located at top instead of bottom which i can easily reach if I take off 2 of the slot covers from my top 5.25" drive bay.
9)Bluetooth capable and can be overclocked and what not using DROID, WindowsMobile and some other phones(forget which).

Hmm I'm sure there is more I have temporarily forgotten but all in all I have to disagree with those who say the CHIVX is only for GPU fanatics because I am not, particularly, and still felt like I was paying for something that was measurably improving my PC experience when I upgraded to it from the CHIVF. Plus this is probably THE top and final board for the AM3 socket so that was worth something to my peace of mind to know that there won't be a "better" board released next week or the week after for my 1090t. 
I'm not saying you should buy one because none of what I listed above might matter to you and price may hold more sway over your decision than it did mine but I just wanted to promote it a little because the board is fantastic and seems to get undersold quite often by a lot of people.

@kcuestag -

I was reading some of what you're going through and just wanted to comment on it as I was having a lot of problems at one time overclocking past 3.5ghz on the Formula. For me it was 100% DRAM. I had 8gigs of XMS3(10700) from Corsair running at 2000mhz with 3000mhz NB and 4000mhz CPU 100% stable with very moderate increases to my voltages and couldn't have been happier though anything above 4ghz seemed out of reach without better cooling...Still..I wanted more out of CPU....So I had some CM4D Dominator DDR3 from Corsair that I figured I would switch to using 4gigs of to see how my OC would react....did not go well. Something about this ram just hated my board or chip, not sure which, and I couldn't even get close to previous overclock I had going with double the ram....was putting way too much volts into it and just couldn't stabilize that OC on the RAM which gave me all kinds of booting problems and what not.
Long story short I now run the ram at the lowest possible divider(485mhz at the moment) with 7-7-7 1T timings(though I think I can easily tighten up from those) and have been running a lot of benchmarks and can't even really tell a difference between running the ram at this speed or the previous ram at 800mhz. What I can tell though is that my OC is back and better than ever!
Might not be helpful but just wanted to say that if you hadn't already tried and tested the performance differences in running at lowest or highest divider and timings you should....I have a feeling 3.7ghz would be no problem for you if you did.


Thank you that was a very informative post. Money is not a concern for purchasing a board, This is a hobby and a learning experience for me (bragging rights to myself too lol) I think next month I am going to order the CHIVE Depending on how much Christmas is gonna put a dent in my bank account lol


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just checked, problem is you gave me the 2000 and 2133Mhz RAM.

Where is the 1600Mhz RAM?










thats all thats listed for the x6


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just checked, problem is you gave me the 2000 and 2133Mhz RAM.

Where is the 1600Mhz RAM?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


thats all thats listed for the x6










I think its just what ASUS typed, that is definitely NOT correct for the only six-core compatible RAM. I suppose it could be supplemental to whats its in the Manual, but you for some genius reason "threw it out" lol, yeah I read mine back to front like six times.

Sorry CYAN, thats why the Manual got all bent up haha.

Here is the other QVL I managed to find for you which is actually super newer, it was on their FTP side.

I am going to stick my neck out on this one, and you all may get a little upset or think its arrogant. Don't bother buying/trying anything not on this list. Period. If you get a massive headache and can't get it working and its not on the QVL, then you have learned the one of the most important lessons in purchasing a motherboard, thats read the QVL first!

Does that mean other RAM won't work? No. Does that mean you SHOULD get the QVL memory to work? Yes! I understand that you may have spent all the money on the motherboard, and we are all not super rich to buy whatever we please, but far too many people think that getting QVL memory is way more optional than it truly is.

Good news is, the reason they update the QVL even after "manufacture" is that BIOS changes can make the Motherboard more compatible with wider ranges of RAM in addition to new RAM being released + tested with. There is no change they can make for hardware incompatibility, especially the lower voltage DRAM from Intel compatible sticks, which is exactly what it sounds like you are kinda dealing with.

I went out of my way to get the G.Skill Flare 7-9-7 @ 2000 MHz because they were engineered for high compatibility with the six-cores AND the ASUS Crosshair IVs.

High experience overlockers have a strong chance of getting most RAM sticks to work on just about any motherboard, infact, you have your memory working on the Motherboard but you are trying to overclock it higher than 3.6 GHz.


----------



## Nawamin

Is there a newer version of CH4F board out?

I don't have BLUE and BLACK ram slots. I only have RED and BLACK









I am thinking of replace my A-DATA 1600 to something better.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawamin* 
Is there a newer version of CH4F board out?

I don't have BLUE and BLACK ram slots. I only have RED and BLACK









I am thinking of replace my A-DATA 1600 to something better.

Typo in the manual. I believe all motherboards (now anyways) only use RED / BLACK Dimm slots. If it says Blue, they meant Red.

I attached the QVLs in the post above, please pick your A-DATA memory off of that to ensure compatibilities.


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Typo in the manual. I believe all motherboards (now anyways) only use RED / BLACK Dimm slots. If it says Blue, they meant Red.

I attached the QVLs in the post above, please pick your A-DATA memory off of that to ensure compatibilities.

Uh, I see. I would be very upset because I just bought mine about a month ago









BTW, I used your quest to 4GHz log to help me OC'ed my 1090T


----------



## RagingCain

Oh great! Yeah we might include some info like that now that we have control of the thread!

All your overclocks are belong to us!


----------



## Nawamin

I have some question about temperature. Since its concern CH4F I guess I can post it here.

How is CH4F take the CPU temperature reading? For what I can understand is what you guys called "Socket Sensor" or something like that.

I have been fighting high CPU temp for about a month now. I bought 2 heatsink and H50, my temp were anywhere from 55C to 62C load and often times I had to abort the run.

Then I thought water cooled is the way to go. So I went out and bought a whole setup for custom loop. My temp still getting up to 55C.

I bought a new case (CM 690 II Advanced) hope to put more fans and hope it would help. No, it didn't help either.

Since my case have a spot to mount an 80mmx15mm fan, I went out and bought a fan and installed it










So just for the fun of it I did 2 more runs on LinX 20 passes max mem back to back.

Per HWMonitor:

With 80mm fan @ 3,000 RPMs
Core Temp was 36C
CPU Temp was 47C

With 80mm fan off
Core Temp was 36C
CPU Temp was 52C

Core Temp was never changed, solid @ 36C while 5C difference on CPU Temp between 80mm fan OFF and ON. With 80mm OFF socket sensor picked up 5C heat buildup somewhere on the back of my motherboard

I have been fighting the high temp for all this time









Have you guys try to blow some cool air at the back of the CPU back plate and see if it help lower your temp?

EDIT: I also noticed after the LinX was done temp drops back down to "idle" temp faster with 80mm fan ON vs OFF. When the fan OFF its drop back to "idle" temp but took a min or two longer.


----------



## RagingCain

Yeah, IOS, has commented on this trick before and it does work.

The CPU socket temp is like it sounds, external to the CPU itself. If you want my advice, go by Core Temp + Offset + 3c. That is a good estimation of individual core temps. Also the BIOS/ASUS software seems higher by 5c then they really are (I believe ASUS has an offset added to them.)

For instance -> CoreTemp Reads 36c, CPU Socket is reach 50c, that gives it an offset of 14c, I would then add 14c to the 36c, then add +3c. You could just add 3c to Socket temp, but if you are cooling it down with a fan underload, you might not get an accurate reading, we all believe the CPU socket DTS is actually working, so if you are cooling down the socket its not giving you a good estimation of what the CPU temp is running at because the heat can be removed by the socket.

Once you have a good idea of a working offset (it changes greatly under load usually) then you can cool down the socket, and it should actually help maintain CPU temps.

You saw what temps I was hitting with the H50 @ 4.0 GHz.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawamin* 
I have some question about temperature. Since its concern CH4F I guess I can post it here.

How is CH4F take the CPU temperature reading? For what I can understand is what you guys called "Socket Sensor" or something like that.

I have been fighting high CPU temp for about a month now. I bought 2 heatsink and H50, my temp were anywhere from 55C to 62C load and often times I had to abort the run.

Then I thought water cooled is the way to go. So I went out and bought a whole setup for custom loop. My temp still getting up to 55C.

I bought a new case (CM 690 II Advanced) hope to put more fans and hope it would help. No, it didn't help either.

Since my case have a spot to mount an 80mmx15mm fan, I went out and bought a fan and installed it










So just for the fun of it I did 2 more runs on LinX 20 passes max mem back to back.

Per HWMonitor:

With 80mm fan @ 3,000 RPMs
Core Temp was 36C
CPU Temp was 47C

With 80mm fan off
Core Temp was 36C
CPU Temp was 52C

Core Temp was never changed, solid @ 36C while 5C difference on CPU Temp between 80mm fan OFF and ON. With 80mm OFF socket sensor picked up 5C heat buildup somewhere on the back of my motherboard

I have been fighting the high temp for all this time









Have you guys try to blow some cool air at the back of the CPU back plate and see if it help lower your temp?

EDIT: I also noticed after the LinX was done temp drops back down to "idle" temp faster with 80mm fan ON vs OFF. When the fan OFF its drop back to "idle" temp but took a min or two longer.

Keep that fan ON and be happy.
Thats what I did too, since I noticed that the mobo(CPU area) heats up my socket.


----------



## Nawamin

Thank you for the info. Right now I just go by CORE TEMP +10C. EK water block came with a big thick CPU back plate, I will borrow a thermal sensor from work and place it on the back plate and see what is the temperature of the plate under load.

The true is I don't really care much anymore. If it want to burn up let it burn up. It will give me a reason to buy an intel CPU too







I wanted to try an intel CPU too.

I have already installed an i7 980X image on my wife desktop background. So, she is getting the hint of what I "NEED" for x-mas


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI* 
Keep that fan ON and be happy.
Thats what I did too, since I noticed that the mobo(CPU area) heats up my socket.


Oh, it is nice to know that Pros are using the fan too









Because I was about to take the computer out to the back yard and starts to unload .41 Magnum rounds in to it.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawamin* 
Oh, it is nice to know that Pros are using the fan too









Because I was about to take the computer out to the back yard and starts to unload .41 Magnum rounds in to it.

Have no choice. Even if I'm Pros(not consider myself







) i still had to fight that high temp and find a way to lower it. That happened at a time(when installed my Aquarium Chiller), when my core temps were 20C+(25C if I remember correctly) lower than socket temp and figured that something is not OK.
So, in my opinion, socket temp has nothing to do with the "real" socket temp(CPU temp)


----------



## kcuestag

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=33972&lid=2

or

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=28318&lid=2

?????

The RedLines look much better, but I am not sure if they're on the QVL list of Crosshair IV Formula.

Can someone help me decide?

Or any other with good timings (CL7 preferably) with low profile so i can fit it on my Noctua NH-D14? And are under 95€ on Hardwareversand.de?

Redlines? ocz? or others?

EDIT!

Also found these:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...8090&agid=1193

THey seem to be on the QVL list, and they have nice timings and voltage.

Which ones would u buy from that website? plz any suggestions?


----------



## [CyGnus]

kcuestag a friend of mine has a muskin kit but not redline they are black and they work fine


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


kcuestag a friend of mine has a muskin kit but not redline they are black and they work fine


I've seen Blackline, but they're 2000Mhz CL9, isn't 1600Mhz CL6 better?

Which ones should I buy?

Consdering:

- Must fit Noctua NH-D14 (Low profile memories, like the Ripjaws i have now)
- Must be on Hardwareversand.de
- I want them at least CL7

Which ones would u buy for my board?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I've seen Blackline, but they're 2000Mhz CL9, isn't 1600Mhz CL6 better?

Which ones should I buy?

Consdering:

- Must fit Noctua NH-D14 (Low profile memories, like the Ripjaws i have now)
- Must be on Hardwareversand.de
- I want them at least CL7

Which ones would u buy for my board?


 if it was me i would go with the http://www2.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=28318&lid=2http://www2.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=28318&lid=2


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Could anyone please check for me on the Formula's manual if this RAM is on the QVL?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3972&agid=1193

Looks like a very nice RAM, specially the timings.

Should that do the job?


i checked it is not on the list









http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


I think next month I am going to order the CHIVE Depending on how much Christmas is gonna put a dent in my bank account lol


welcome back


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i checked it is not on the list









http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2


Which ones would you recommend me?

I'm debating wether to get these ones:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3171&agid=1193

They're same as mine but cL7 version (Mine are CL9).

Those are on the QVL list, but not sure if they're the same chip/RAM except more voltage and better timings?

Which would you buy in my case then?







From hardwareversand.de


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawamin* 
Is there a newer version of CH4F board out?

I don't have BLUE and BLACK ram slots. I only have RED and BLACK









I am thinking of replace my A-DATA 1600 to something better.

some boards have red and black and some boads have red and dark blue
they must have faded a little


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawamin* 
Is there a newer version of CH4F board out?

I don't have BLUE and BLACK ram slots. I only have RED and BLACK









I am thinking of replace my A-DATA 1600 to something better.

i like and use these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231412
and these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231370


----------



## Tweeky

deleted


----------



## kcuestag

Those 2000Mhz RAM are too expensive mate









Looking for 1600Mhz, CL7 prefered.


----------



## Tweeky

I would like to suggest that you start up a section for the Crosshair 5









thanks

I assume that the Crosshair 5 will be for the Bulldozer - man I can hardly wait !!!


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
i like and use these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231412
and these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231370

Yes, I was looking at those before but when I bought my CH4F month ago I was on air cooled. Now I just went water cooled I will have a hard look at them again


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
That was not the highest, I hit ~4.760 GHz, for about 30 seconds (the temps were really good though with the DH14.) That was the highest I could get staying under 1.55v. I was running P95 on the 4.5GHz during the CPU-z validation. It was stable for about 30 minutes, before I rebooted and took it off. I didn't crash though, which is very strange. I took it off because I don't really believe in suicide runs. You can imagine that CPU sold really quick.

I only switched to Intel for learning purposes... I haven't ever made a Intel platform desktop, and it seems I have some natural ability to rub my CPUs the right way and enough patience to actually pull some decent numbers. I think, (not sure), that is one of the highest on air and not crashing overclocks I have seen on the 1090T.

I've scoured the net for better than a month, a bout of evil man flu helped with down time and I'd have to agree that's an incredible clock mate. So far I'm hitting a wall at 4.15 for 24/7. Seems the dominator gt's being i5/i3 friendly makes anything above that unstable, interestingly though the only ram timings that are stable above 4.0ghz are 9-9-9-24 2000mhz anything less than that the ram blue screens out weird huh? Did you ever get the 580's working on the extreme?

Don't suppose anyone knows where to get some CL7 flares?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Which ones would you recommend me?

I'm debating wether to get these ones:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3171&agid=1193

They're same as mine but cL7 version (Mine are CL9).

Those are on the QVL list, but not sure if they're the same chip/RAM except more voltage and better timings?

Which would you buy in my case then?







From hardwareversand.de

i am not familiar with them







i like cl7


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukather* 
I've scoured the net for better than a month, a bout of evil man flu helped with down time and I'd have to agree that's an incredible clock mate. So far I'm hitting a wall at 4.15 for 24/7. Seems the dominator gt's being i5/i3 friendly makes anything above that unstable, interestingly though the only ram timings that are stable above 4.0ghz are 9-9-9-24 2000mhz anything less than that the ram blue screens out weird huh? Did you ever get the 580's working on the extreme?

Don't suppose anyone knows where to get some CL7 flares?


G.Skill, Taipei Taiwan
8F No.69 Dongxing Rd. Xinyi Dist. Taipei City 11070 Taiwan (R.O.C.)
Tel : 886-2-2766-7889


----------



## franz

Hey guys. I just installed my CH IV Extreme. I just have a few questions.

1. Any difference in the BIOS. Has anyone found one to be better than the other?

2. Any word on getting 3 GPUs to work in Slots 1,3, and 5. I read a few posts around page 500, but it seems like its still an issue.

3. Any way to adjust the fan speed on the NB/VRM heatsink?

Thanks for any help. I am sure I will be hanging around here more often.


----------



## RagingCain

Lol... it just so happens I have a kit left over.

2x2 GB. G.Skill Flares (7-9-7-22) 2000 MHz

These are instant sell outs on the Egg.

They arrived here 5 days after Nov 17th. I have the invoice, I was just going to return them for refund. PM me if you want to buy them.

Seeing Red bought the other kit









Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
G.Skill, Taipei Taiwan
8F No.69 Dongxing Rd. Xinyi Dist. Taipei City 11070 Taiwan (R.O.C.)
Tel : 886-2-2766-7889









lol gee thanks tweaky Ill keep the passport handy..


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Lol... it just so happens I have a kit left over.

2x2 GB. G.Skill Flares (7-9-7-22) 2000 MHz

These are instant sell outs on the Egg.

They arrived here 5 days after Nov 17th. I have the invoice, I was just going to return them for refund. PM me if you want to buy them.

Seeing Red bought the other kit









Sent from my DROID2

how much ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
Lol... it just so happens I have a kit left over.

2x2 GB. G.Skill Flares (7-9-7-22) 2000 MHz

These are instant sell outs on the Egg.

They arrived here 5 days after Nov 17th. I have the invoice, I was just going to return them for refund. PM me if you want to buy them.

Seeing Red bought the other kit









Sent from my DROID2

deleted


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukather* 







lol gee thanks tweaky Ill keep the passport handy..

you might call [g.skill] them and tell them your Desperate if you do not get some soon you will have to use a 2nd hand set of corsairs









once they find out you have to use old set of corsairs they might send you a set for free
__________________


----------



## eclipseaudio4

OMG You guys go crazy when I go to work!!!
need to spend some time with the wife and kids but will be back @ 11PM EST so I can do some of what was suggested.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
you might call [g.skill] them and tell them your Desperate if you do not get some soon you will have to use a 2nd hand set of corsairs








__________________

Lol if I mentioned the corsair angle I'd probably be pity voted into a freebee ssd: D Nah all is well, Raging came to the rescue, can't wait to start breaking through that 4.15 wall


----------



## Lukather

Oh, I guess this means the dominators are on the market http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=14657
Along with an EK formula full board water block from another project, brand new unopened: ) happy to go cheap to help someone out, since I've gotten so much help here...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Hey guys. I just installed my CH IV Extreme. I just have a few questions.

1. Any difference in the BIOS. Has anyone found one to be better than the other?

2. Any word on getting 3 GPUs to work in Slots 1,3, and 5. I read a few posts around page 500, but it seems like its still an issue.

3. Any way to adjust the fan speed on the NB/VRM heatsink?

Thanks for any help. I am sure I will be hanging around here more often.









1. i like 0502 the best
2. maybe i heard some others talk about it
3. unplug it


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone on Crosshair IV Formula with this RAM:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3171&agid=1193

???

I think I am buying those, they are on the QVL, however, they're from the same "Ripjaws" as my CL9 red RAM, would they be fine? or should I go with another brand?

Damn I'm confused.


----------



## kromar

i would make sure that someone is running the MB - RAM combination that you wanna get to prevent any further incompatibility issues... thats something i will definitely keep in mind when i will buy some new parts:/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Anyone on Crosshair IV Formula with this RAM:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...3171&agid=1193

???

I think I am buying those, they are on the QVL, however, they're from the same "Ripjaws" as my CL9 red RAM, would they be fine? or should I go with another brand?

Damn I'm confused.

if their on the QVL


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Hey guys. I just installed my CH IV Extreme. I just have a few questions.

1. Any difference in the BIOS. Has anyone found one to be better than the other?

2. Any word on getting 3 GPUs to work in Slots 1,3, and 5. I read a few posts around page 500, but it seems like its still an issue.

3. Any way to adjust the fan speed on the NB/VRM heatsink?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
1. i like 0502 the best
2. maybe i heard some others talk about it
3. unplug it

1. Thanks
2. I hope so. Its ridiculous the way they set up the PCI-E slots.
3. Lol. Yeah I may do that and zip tie a scythe GT over them instead.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i would make sure that someone is running the MB - RAM combination that you wanna get to prevent any further incompatibility issues... thats something i will definitely keep in mind when i will buy some new parts:/

True.

I will be able to order stuff on Wednesday, until then, I am open to all suggestions for RAM for my Crosshair IV Formula, must purchased at any of these 2 stores:

- Hardwareversand.de
- MindFactory.de

Keep in mind I need low profile RAM (Like the Ripjaws) to fit in my Noctua NH-D14

Any suggestions? Price limit would be like 110â‚¬ from any of those 2 sites.

The Ripjaws of CL7 are on the QVL, but I want to make sure someone has them before I buy them.

What do you guys think?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ragin: list changes work for me, but could ya do it to the Formula list too









No micro Stutter I could see only mega stutter!

I added the Extreme Features to OP and will be doing a Formula one tonight.


----------



## Tweeky

is there a way to search members systems for a specific computer parts


----------



## RagingCain

I will make Formula list tomorrow, and a BIOS list change log (at least start one). The spec lists I figured would aid future Formula vs. Extreme buyers.

One other thing I want to add is a list of SLI-Hack configurations we have gotten working (card setups.) I still believe 580 SLi is off the table without Hydra Logix

Lol, I keep getting PMs about the RAM and about the 4.5 GHz OC.

I don't want to tell you my Heaven benchmark hehe. I think you can get 500 out of the card!

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I will make Formula list tomorrow, and a BIOS list change log (at least start one). The spec lists I figured would aid future Formula vs. Extreme buyers.

One other thing I want to add is a list of SLI-Hack configurations we have gotten working (card setups.) I still believe 580 SLi is off the table without Hydra Logix

Lol, I keep getting PMs about the RAM and about the 4.5 GHz OC.

I don't want to tell you my Heaven benchmark hehe. I think you can get 500 out of the card!

Sent from my DROID2










Glad I didn't umm and ah too long on those sticks could've started a shooting war lol.

Was there much of a performance penalty running the 580's through hydra? Vs sli hack? Tossing up on getting a pair or waiting for the new ATI cards? If this board offered future upgrade potential for tri sli I'd bite the bullet just to avoid messing around with dedicating a physx card.


----------



## bo40

how do i shrink my heaven benchmark to a thumbnail


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


how do i shrink my heaven benchmark to a thumbnail


[Ctrl] [PrtSc]
paste into paint 
use paint to change size to 40% and save as .jpg


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I will make Formula list tomorrow, and a BIOS list change log (at least start one). The spec lists I figured would aid future Formula vs. Extreme buyers.

One other thing I want to add is a list of SLI-Hack configurations we have gotten working (card setups.) I still believe 580 SLi is off the table without Hydra Logix

Lol, I keep getting PMs about the RAM and about the 4.5 GHz OC.

I don't want to tell you my Heaven benchmark hehe. I think you can get 500 out of the card!

Sent from my DROID2


Dont worry She will go much faster once I get the Wb and figure out a way to voltmod it and still be able to send it in for warranty if need be.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
[Ctrl] [PrtSc]
paste into paint
use paint to change size to 40% and save as .jpg

thanks but i guess im too dumb i give up


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Also Why are you guys not signing up on the members lists???????? Just click the link right above the respective lists and fill out the quick and easy form and tada your all set


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Also Why are you guys not signing up on the members lists???????? Just click the link right above the respective lists and fill out the quick and easy form and tada your all set










It has been so long since I viewed the first page I didn't know there was one, lol. Signed up, but I ruined the columns!1!!11oneone Yay for me not conforming to formats, lol. Really I just forgot to pay attention and didn't know I would resize the columns with my answers - just figured it would stop me from typing any more than would fit in the existing space....ah well I can do another if someone throws a fit over it








I know my DRAM volt is high but lol......I am running 2 different kinds at crazy low timings(for 10700 DDR3)...low frequency too but there's nothing I can do about that as any higher won't post....only doing it because 1 stick of my XMS3 that I had set to 2000mhz needs to go in for RMA so this is temporary but interestingly enough still get extremely similar benchmarks out of these other 6gigs I have thrown together....


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


It has been so long since I viewed the first page I didn't know there was one, lol. Signed up, but I ruined the columns!1!!11oneone Yay for me not conforming to formats, lol. Really I just forgot to pay attention and didn't know I would resize the columns with my answers - just figured it would stop me from typing any more than would fit in the existing space....ah well I can do another if someone throws a fit over it








I know my DRAM volt is high but lol......I am running 2 different kinds at crazy low timings(for 10700 DDR3)...low frequency too but there's nothing I can do about that as any higher won't post....only doing it because 1 stick of my XMS3 that I had set to 2000mhz needs to go in for RMA so this is temporary but interestingly enough still get extremely similar benchmarks out of these other 6gigs I have thrown together....


It wasn't too bad Slim, I made a few changes, but nothing major. On your CPU Vcore I saw 1.488~1.51 (I assume it was fluctuating under load) so I just changed it to 1.51, just for uniformity









Eclipse, a booboo I made on the Extreme list, PCI Slot is 2.2, then I checked 3 or 4 time different spots, it is indeed PCI-E 2.0 on both, wonder why its not 2.1.

Formula Motherboard Onboard Audio:
SupremeFX X-Fi built-in 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
EAXÂ® Advanced™ HD 4.0
X-Fi CMSSÂ®-3D
X-Fi Crystalizer™
Creative ALchemy
Supports Blu-ray audio layer content protection
Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O
Supports 1 x S/PDIF out header
Supports Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Extreme Motherboard Onboard Audio
8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-Retasking
Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O
We seriously got hosed on the onboard audio. Thank god for my Claro.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

So i figured this is where I need to come for some expert advice. Upgrading sig rig-well the MB and Ram.

Looking at the CHIVF and would like your input. I have ssd only on a 3gbs sata, and running ddr2.
So obviously i feel like i could get little performance by upgrading and that way when bulldozer releases i just need to upgrade cpu and mb.
With better ram Im looking for some nice OC, since with my current setup I can only get my 965 to around 3.7ghz.

advice on the board and some ram?
Also I will run prob 8gb of ram, i do video editing and rendering a lot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingCain* 
It wasn't too bad Slim, I made a few changes, but nothing major. On your CPU Vcore I saw 1.488~1.51 (I assume it was fluctuating under load) so I just changed it to 1.51, just for uniformity









Eclipse, a booboo I made on the Extreme list, PCI Slot is 2.2, then I checked 3 or 4 time different spots, it is indeed PCI-E 2.0 on both, wonder why its not 2.1.

Formula Motherboard Onboard Audio:

SupremeFX X-Fi built-in 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
EAXÂ® Advancedâ„¢ HD 4.0
X-Fi CMSSÂ®-3D
X-Fi Crystalizerâ„¢
Creative ALchemy
Supports Blu-ray audio layer content protection
Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O
Supports 1 x S/PDIF out header
Supports Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Extreme Motherboard Onboard Audio

8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-Retasking
Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O
We seriously got hosed on the onboard audio. Thank god for my Claro.

yea we got hosed BAD!!!!! I will make the changes tonight hopefully


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t* 
So i figured this is where I need to come for some expert advice. Upgrading sig rig-well the MB and Ram.

Looking at the CHIVF and would like your input. I have ssd only on a 3gbs sata, and running ddr2.
So obviously i feel like i could get little performance by upgrading and that way when bulldozer releases i just need to upgrade cpu and mb.
With better ram Im looking for some nice OC, since with my current setup I can only get my 965 to around 3.7ghz.

advice on the board and some ram?
Also I will run prob 8gb of ram, i do video editing and rendering a lot.

the bulldozer will require a motherboard with a new socket [3am+]
the formula and the extreme will not work with the bulldozer
with 965 cpu you might look at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231409

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231380


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
the bulldozer will require a motherboard with a new socket [3am+]
the formula and the extreme will not work with the bulldozer
with 965 cpu you might look at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231409

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231380

of course i know about the MB socket, but I was still looking at upgrading right now and then when bulldozer comes out just upgrade my MB and CPU. Since right now I use ddr2


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*


of course i know about the MB socket, but I was still looking at upgrading right now and then when bulldozer comes out just upgrade my MB and CPU. Since right now I use ddr2


its hard to know which memory will be good for a formula now and for a bulldozer + motherboard








but i would suggest G.Skill Flares DDR3 with a freq. of at least 2000mhz
the new bulldozer motherboards may not use ddr3 they might use ddr5


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


its hard to know which memory will be good for a formula now and for a bulldozer + motherboard








but i would suggest G.Skill Flares DDR3 with a freq. of at least 2000mhz
the new bulldozer motherboards may not use ddr3 they might use ddr5


i highly doubt the chance that bulldozer will be using ddr5 is very slim to none


----------



## yjmebs

noob here. Can I TriFire 5850 on my crosshair formual IV?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yjmebs*


noob here. Can I TriFire 5850 on my crosshair formual IV?


yep


----------



## redhat_ownage

i just used one of these to clock a 1090T to 4.5ghz pulled a 14.8 second super pi 1M with the worst ram timings ever


----------



## RagingCain

I don't know if that was complaining or... bragging







I took it as an accomplishment









I think that qualifies you for 8th place? Link


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Can not get my GTX295 And 5870 to run 3d mark with hydra it will get up to about 120fps and crash btw all drivers installed good/right ati nvidia and hydra drivers so i dont kno what to do







anyone have any ideas


----------



## 03hdfatboy

Got mine yesterday but still waiting on the ram to come in so I can get this put together.

Cooler Master HAF932
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition W/Scyth SCMG-2100
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme
8Gb G.SKILL Flare (4Gbx2)
128Gb OCZ Agility 2 (OS)
2 1TB Seagate baracuda/2Tb Hitachi Deskstar(storage)
2 Sony/NEC Optiarc DVD/RW/Liteon Blu-Ray reader
VisionTek Radeon HD 4870 X2/PowerColor HD 4870
Sound Blaster Audidy2 ZS w/ Fatal1ty I/O panel
Logitec G15 (old style)/G9

This will be the first AMD PC I've built in 8-9 years.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Can not get my GTX295 And 5870 to run 3d mark with hydra it will get up to about 120fps and crash btw all drivers installed good/right ati nvidia and hydra drivers so i dont kno what to do







anyone have any ideas


That's an easy one. 295 is a dual GPU. It states on their site that dual GPUs aren't presently supported, give it a few months on that one okay?

If you were looking to sell that card, I would be more than happy to assist you in recommending a good Hydra Logix approved replacement without breaking the bank.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Riskitall84

Should have signed up here ages ago! What happened to Foxy? Did he get banned at last???

95 Watt 1055T










and at 4.6Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358930

Phenom II X 4 955


----------



## Tweeky

how do i get my custom picture in my profile to show up in the left column






















thanks

i was able to get it to work


----------



## raisethe3

What did he do?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*

Should have signed up here ages ago! What happened to Foxy? Did he get banned at last???


----------



## sgvchk

i'm pretty new at this but been reading up alot about how to build and start a new computer system.

what i'm running is follow:

cpu: 1090t
mobo: crosshair 4 extreme
ram: tri mermory kingston hyperx
powersupply: 850 watts
vga: sapphire 5970 ati

when i start it up, it stucks on dram led light on the mobo. it beens 1 and than 2 beeps. i start it up with just the vga, cpu, and ram. there is no post and i can't get into bios.

if you can spare a moment to answer this, greatly appericate it.

many thanks

Mr. Newbie


----------



## Cpyro

Try the mem OK button, if not try one ram stick at a time.


----------



## sgvchk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpyro*


Try the mem OK button, if not try one ram stick at a time.


i've try one memory stick in each slot, dual memory stick in a1/a2 via versa b1/b2 and tri memory from a1/a2/b1 or a2/b1/b2. it's always stuck on dram led light on the mobo.

i've also swap out cpu and ram, is the same problem. i'm really lost overall.

thanks for posting and looking.


----------



## incurablegeek

*Have: Crosshair Forumula board;
AMD 1090T - H50 Cooling
16 GB Corsair XMS3 RAM

Question: If I intend to overclock the AMD 1090T to 4.0 GHz (and the RAM proportionately), do I need a separate RMA Heatsink/Fan? My feeling is "well duh, yes" but I am new to overclocking.

If yes, any recommendations?*


----------



## Draggin

No, You don't need Ram heatsinks...


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



No, You don't need Ram heatsinks...


*
Perhaps I misspoke in saying "heatsink". What I was referring to was something along the lines of the CORSAIR CMXAF2 Fan & Heatsinks @ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181008

Waste of money?*


----------



## mav2000

Yup....DDR3 runs much cooler than DDR2, simply because of the manufacturing process as well as the fact that it runs lower Volts. your ram already has heat sinks and that will be enough to keep it within specified temperatures.

@sgvchk, what would suggest you do is use only one ram stick and try it in all the slots. Try and use the mem ok feature as that will help to stabilise the ram.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*
Perhaps I misspoke in saying "heatsink". What I was referring to was something along the lines of the CORSAIR CMXAF2 Fan & Heatsinks @ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181008

Waste of money?*










Since your case has a v. good airflow, i dont think you need that fan. But... I use to touch them with my finger. If they are hot, than yes, you need that fan.


----------



## sgvchk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Yup....DDR3 runs much cooler than DDR2, simply because of the manufacturing process as well as the fact that it runs lower Volts. your ram already has heat sinks and that will be enough to keep it within specified temperatures.

@sgvchk, what would suggest you do is use only one ram stick and try it in all the slots. Try and use the mem ok feature as that will help to stabilise the ram.


thanks for replying to my post. i try using one stick of ram on each slot and try to memOK button each time, problem still exist. very frustrated and lost









but, thanks for the tip


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Should have signed up here ages ago! What happened to Foxy? Did he get banned at last???

95 Watt 1055T

and at 4.6Ghz

Phenom II X 4 955
]

Nice OC's and ya foxy got banned which was why we were having such a problem in here.

Glad to see your still running a few AMD rigs and welcome old friend








What cooling are you using on the 95w 55T? I am beging to think my chip is very power hungry! 4.0 needs 1.476 idle ~1.5 load for me







O well this is the board to give it volts!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgvchk* 
thanks for replying to my post. i try using one stick of ram on each slot and try to memOK button each time, problem still exist. very frustrated and lost









but, thanks for the tip

Even if the RAM is fit with the white plastic that makes it fit, make sure you still push the RAM even more until you hear a click sound/noise.

I had the same issue, and I wasted 3 hours on a Saturday trying to see what was wrong with my new Crosshair IV Formula. Ended up being the RAM not pressed enough into the motherboard, so it wouldn't detect it... stupid me lol.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Nice OC's and ya foxy got banned which was why we were having such a problem in here.

Glad to see your still running a few AMD rigs and welcome old friend








What cooling are you using on the 95w 55T? I am beging to think my chip is very power hungry! 4.0 needs 1.476 idle ~1.5 load for me







O well this is the board to give it volts!

Thread is looking good mate and you took real good care of my GD70 thread!

Not got the 95 watt anymore but was under water with my EK Supreme, RX360 & RX240 - Think I got lucky with a nice chip.

Though even at 1.37 volts it was a really hot running chip even under water.

I prefer my 955 only prob is no matter what I do I cant push the NB past 2900!


----------



## listen to remix

Is there a specific reason why you guys didn't go the MSI 890FXA-GD70?

I'm wondering if I should sell the MSI 890FXA-GD70 I just bought and get the Asus for a 1055T. The price difference is about $90 for me. Any input?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *listen to remix* 
Is there a specific reason why you guys didn't go the MSI 890FXA-GD70?

I'm wondering if I should sell the MSI 890FXA-GD70 I just bought and get the Asus for a 1055T. The price difference is about $90 for me. Any input?

i would keep the MSI 890FXA-GD70 seeing you have it and maybe get AMD 1090T BE for it --its a good motherboard


----------



## Jmartinez06

I just scored a formula iv open box at newegg for 175 shipped plus 25 return for being a long time shopper.. Yay

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
I just scored a formula iv open box at newegg for 175 shipped plus 25 return for being a long time shopper.. Yay

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

*way to go*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
*way to go*









you should have ordered 2 ; 1 for me


----------



## Jmartinez06

Thanks tweek, what I did was annoy the hell out of them till they gave me the 25 dollar credit, then waited for an open box special

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
i would keep the MSI 890FXA-GD70 seeing you have it and maybe get AMD 1090T BE for it --its a good motherboard

I read that thubans cause MSI boards to catch on fire, which is the only reason why I'm weighing these two board. =/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
I just scored a formula iv open box at newegg for 175 shipped plus 25 return for being a long time shopper.. Yay

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

GJ, lets hope you get the I/O panel


----------



## Jmartinez06

yeah me too, so I got a question.. Ram. What should I get? I wanted to get 8 gigs but people tell me I won't need it. I plan on using it for games and some photo shop on three 27 inch screens... this might sound silly, but I heard you need to back up a gig vid card with a gig of ram

Quote:


Originally Posted by *listen to remix* 
I read that thubans cause MSI boards to catch on fire, which is the only reason why I'm weighing these two board. =/

GJ, lets hope you get the I/O panel


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
yeah me too, so I got a question.. Ram. What should I get? I wanted to get 8 gigs but people tell me I won't need it. I plan on using it for games and some photo shop on three 27 inch screens... this might sound silly, but I heard you need to back up a gig vid card with a gig of ram
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

I have G.skill Flares







-i like them they work very good









get them in 2 chip sets; only use 2 chip of memory for best overclocking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231409


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
yeah me too, so I got a question.. Ram. What should I get? I wanted to get 8 gigs but people tell me I won't need it. I plan on using it for games and some photo shop on three 27 inch screens... this might sound silly, but I heard you need to back up a gig vid card with a gig of ram

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

I would get two 4gbs if you're actually gonna use photoshop on all three screen. You'll also need eyefinity or more than one video card with at least 1gb of memory each.


----------



## Jmartinez06

What is a good 4 gig stick?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06* 
What is a good 4 gig stick?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231409


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



What is a good 4 gig stick?


What'cha think? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-315-_-Product

So darned cheap I bought 16 GB.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


What'cha think? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-315-_-Product

So darned cheap I bought 16 GB.


Its good enough. Basic settings but it sounds like you were just going for more gb's then speed so you should be plenty happy.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


What'cha think? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-315-_-Product

So darned cheap I bought 16 GB.


never tried them please let us know how they work ?


----------



## Jmartinez06

Yeah how Is that ram?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Its good enough. Basic settings but it sounds like you were just going for more gb's then speed so you should be plenty happy.


Oh my, you guys are sure good at increasing my anxiety. Are you saying that I just purchased some cheapo excrement?







:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Oh my, you guys are sure good at increasing my anxiety. Are you saying that I just purchased some cheapo excrement?







:

No because if it work and serves you well then nothing more need to be said.
It maybe high powered cat poo


----------



## Tweeky

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBR BOX *1.475 volts*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103913

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...=True&f12=True


----------



## kcuestag

I still have the same problem trying to boot above 3.6Ghz









And still don't have money for new RAM, so I am stuck at 3.6Ghz









Anyone kind enough to help me discover how the hell I can fix this issue?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:

No because if it work and serves you well then nothing more need to be said.
It maybe high powered cat poo
Your above comment:

1) is Out Of Place in OCN
2) simply reveals your ignorance of RAM (What you don't realize is that I just baited you to see your reaction.)

Hey, until now I have never stepped out of line nor said anything remotely offensive in this thread. Let me break with tradition for a moment.

My two computers would reveal yours for what they truly are, i.e the build of a sophomoric poser. Less elegantly put, they would blow the doors off your rig.

*Have a helluva nice day!
Now behave, youngster!*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Thread is looking good mate and you took real good care of my GD70 thread!

Not got the 95 watt anymore but was under water with my EK Supreme, RX360 & RX240 - Think I got lucky with a nice chip.

Though even at 1.37 volts it was a really hot running chip even under water.

I prefer my 955 only prob is no matter what I do I cant push the NB past 2900!

Ty kindly I have a ton of help here!







(BTW I am taking over OCN one MB thread at a time shhhhh







)

Funny about 1.37 and being hot I am 1.5 load and stay nice and cool 52Max









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweeky* 
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBR BOX *1.475 volts*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103913

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...=True&f12=True

1.475V what the heck is AMD thinking







Is just a 1055T or 1090T with more stock voltage! I hope they don't start changing sockets like intel does too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *listen to remix* 
Is there a specific reason why you guys didn't go the MSI 890FXA-GD70?

I'm wondering if I should sell the MSI 890FXA-GD70 I just bought and get the Asus for a 1055T. The price difference is about $90 for me. Any input?

890FX had more problems then the 790FX! It was basically the same thing only worse IMHO! It had problems with the high end quads and blowing VRM's so an X6 is really asking for trouble. I know I for one will never stray from my beloved ASUS again! (Ima FAN BOY get over it!)







I have never had any trouble with anything ASUS I have owned. I figured when I bought the 790FX that I would give MSI a try again (total fail on my part) and for the most part the board was great! The only problem is that I am a bit hardcore when trying to get the OC I want (X2 5000+ 1.8v, 1055T 1.7V







for instance) and the board could not handle me.









Just my 2 cents


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I still have the same problem trying to boot above 3.6Ghz









And still don't have money for new RAM, so I am stuck at 3.6Ghz









Anyone kind enough to help me discover how the hell I can fix this issue?

Not trying to be rude or anything but my advice is forget about it until you have money for more ram. When you finally do hit 4ghz you won't feel a bit of difference anyways.

I know how it is though, its all mental and just bugs you. The performance enhancement is not all that much. But I understand this is why you bought the board.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Not trying to be rude or anything but my advice is forget about it until you have money for more ram. When you finally do hit 4ghz you won't feel a bit of difference anyways.

I know how it is though, its all mental and just bugs you. The performance enhancement is not all that much. But I understand this is why you bought the board.

Exactly.

Performance-wise for gaming, I won't see a difference over 3.6Ghz with my HD5970, it's just mental







(e-peen I guess).

After all, this is the reason I bought this great board









Hoping I can afford some RAM soon.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incurablegeek* 
Your above comment:

1) is Out Of Place in OCN
2) simply reveals your ignorance of RAM (What you don't realize is that I just baited you to see your reaction.)

Hey, until now I have never stepped out of line nor said anything remotely offensive in this thread. Let me break with tradition for a moment.

My two computers would reveal yours for what they truly are, i.e the build of a sophomoric poser. Less elegantly put, they would blow the doors off your rig.

*Have a helluva nice day!
Now behave, youngster!*


Then you have my Apology.
A lot of people have better computers and more knowledge of computers than I.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Best bios for overclocking boys?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Then you have my Apology.


Not a problem Tweeky. It takes two to argue. Quite honestly, I was in a bad mood myself at that time.

Peace Out.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I still have the same problem trying to boot above 3.6Ghz









And still don't have money for new RAM, so I am stuck at 3.6Ghz









Anyone kind enough to help me discover how the hell I can fix this issue?


I dont think your ram is an issue. Normally Ripjaws and this board seem to like each other. What I would suggest you do is to drop the ram to 1066 with timings of 999 and then start raising the HTT from there. Start with around 240 or so and get back with the results.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I dont think your ram is an issue. Normally Ripjaws and this board seem to like each other. What I would suggest you do is to drop the ram to 1066 with timings of 999 and then start raising the HTT from there. Start with around 240 or so and get back with the results.


I told you, I can't go above 260 on the bus speed...

So 3.6Ghz is my limit









And I am sure it's my RAM :/ I had a similar problem on my previous gigabyte.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I told you, I can't go above 260 on the bus speed...

So 3.6Ghz is my limit









And I am sure it's my RAM :/ I had a similar problem on my previous gigabyte.


Should be able too. Didn't Bit tech test this board to 350fsb?


----------



## lightsout

So who runs this board with the sli hack? What kind of scaling do you get?

Just got a 470 and may play with sli down the road. This card is great though don't think I will need it.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Best bios for overclocking boys?


I would say the extreme's latest ofc =D. But there is much mumbling of BIOS's currently in testing so expect a big ASUS update soon....will probably still be the extreme but trying to be fair. xDDD


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


I would say the extreme's latest ofc =D. But there is much mumbling of BIOS's currently in testing so expect a big ASUS update soon....will probably still be the extreme but trying to be fair. xDDD


You can flash the Extreme's bios to the Formula without issue?

Latest bios is 0502


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc* 
You can flash the Extreme's bios to the Formula without issue?

Latest bios is 0502

no you will have major issues ie brick that bios chip!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
no you will have major issues ie brick that bios chip!

Man a while ago I read this and went and downloaded the newest bios. Although it was for the extreme. Thank God I didn't flash it lol.

So no one here is running the sli hack?? I would probably just step up to a 570 before messing with hacked drivers but just curious about the performance first hand from a real user.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 

890FX had more problems then the 790FX! It was basically the same thing only worse IMHO! It had problems with the high end quads and blowing VRM's so an X6 is really asking for trouble. I know I for one will never stray from my beloved ASUS again! (Ima FAN BOY get over it!)







I have never had any trouble with anything ASUS I have owned. I figured when I bought the 790FX that I would give MSI a try again (total fail on my part) and for the most part the board was great! The only problem is that I am a bit hardcore when trying to get the OC I want (X2 5000+ 1.8v, 1055T 1.7V







for instance) and the board could not handle me.









Just my 2 cents









Thanks for telling me your opinion...I've known about Thubans causing the motherboards on fire, but I was just hoping mine wont. I mean, the board was brand new for $130. I couldn't resist...But I might just have to sell it for the Asus before I regret it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Man a while ago I read this and went and downloaded the newest bios. Although it was for the extreme. Thank God I didn't flash it lol.

So no one here is running the sli hack?? I would probably just step up to a 570 before messing with hacked drivers but just curious about the performance first hand from a real user.

I did run the SLI hack (not on this board) and had equal performance running Vantage. I know RaginCagin was going to use the SLi hack with his 580's but at that point in time the SLi hack did not yet support the 580.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I did run the SLI hack (not on this board) and had equal performance running Vantage. I know RaginCagin was going to use the SLi hack with his 580's but at that point in time the SLi hack did not yet support the 580.

I see, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kcuestag

Is there anyone from Europe who could actually lend me a kit of DDR3 RAM (2Gb or 4Gb doesn't matter) so I could test it and see if I can go above 3.6Ghz ?









This issue is starting to annoy me, but I can't afford a new RAM just yet :/


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hello People ! I have a quick question, about a week ago I accidently pulled one of my drives in raid 1 power wire out while my pc was on. It has been saying for about a week now at start up that raid 1 failed. How do I rebuild my raid 1 array without loosing any data ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Hello People ! I have a quick question, about a week ago I accidently pulled one of my drives in raid 1 power wire out while my pc was on. It has been saying for about a week now at start up that raid 1 failed. How do I rebuild my raid 1 array without loosing any data ?

See Raidxpert manual that is on your motherboard's DVD
Chapter 3 page 78 under the heading Rebuilding a Logical Drive


----------



## _Carnage_

I've considering purchasing the Extreme board however does anyone have any idea if a single Nvidia GeForce GT 580 will work with this or is it just AMD only? Will the Lucid chip make a difference or is it a pain to get working with this? ...or if I'm forced with AMD cards only, is there a way to force a 5970 or an upcoming 6990 multi-GPU card to work, possibly bypassing the Lucid chip?

I love the board, however I must know first!







Thanks!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Carnage_* 
I've considering purchasing the Extreme board however does anyone have any idea if a single Nvidia GeForce GT 580 will work with this or is it just AMD only? Will the Lucid chip make a difference or is it a pain to get working with this? ...or if I'm forced with AMD cards only, is there a way to force a 5970 or an upcoming 6990 multi-GPU card to work, possibly bypassing the Lucid chip?

I love the board, however I must know first!







Thanks!

If you're only getting ONE card, then any ATI or NVIDIA card would work if you have enough power.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Carnage_* 
I've considering purchasing the Extreme board however does anyone have any idea if a single Nvidia GeForce GT 580 will work with this or is it just AMD only? Will the Lucid chip make a difference or is it a pain to get working with this? ...or if I'm forced with AMD cards only, is there a way to force a 5970 or an upcoming 6990 multi-GPU card to work, possibly bypassing the Lucid chip?

I love the board, however I must know first!







Thanks!

You have no need of the lucid controller when you're only using 1 slot or 1 vendor/model. In fact, the bios manual recommends avoiding using it, if possible, to eliminate the slight latency you get by involving the chip. That's not to say it's not useful for someone who already has multi gpu's either saved or gifted or whatever and wants to use them. It's just advising to those that may be getting ready to buy a second gpu from cross-vendor with really high performance expectations that avoiding it is a little more reliable when benchmarking etc etc.

***EDIT**** BTW RaginCagin - putting up a vastly different sheet for my OC - probably sticking closer to this one I have going now with 300+ FSB so can take other one down. Thanks.

***Double EDIT****







@Carnage - to be a little more explanatory as I now see you're thinking of purchasing.....You can have regular GPU functions from slots 1, 3, 5 just like any other mobo and stick to that with crossfire or SLI(i think?) or single GPU/whatever. Slots 2 and 4 if I remember(I know 2 for sure) tells the board you're trying to use the lucid chip and it is the only way that you can 'activate' that particular function of the board. I love that it is capable, and am thinking of which 6xxx series might benefit my 5870 i'm running solo now....but I can't really say I'm unhappy with my GPU performance as is, heh. Anwyway - hope that helped


----------



## _Carnage_

Excellent!  Though, I'm still wondering if there's a way a single multi-GPU card (5970 or 6990 soon) will work without issue. Has anyone actually tried getting such a thing to work with the Extreme?


----------



## wozhy

Boot Device led on mainboard kept lighting up. Found out my sata cable to hd was loose.


----------



## Jmartinez06

Anyone know where I can get a copy of that dvd that comes with the box? I just got my open box order from newegg and it came with almost everything, it's missing the manual and dvd.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11630730*
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I'm still wondering if there's a way a single multi-GPU card (5970 or 6990 soon) will work without issue. Has anyone actually tried getting such a thing to work with the Extreme?


any single slot card will work weither it is multi gpu single card or not. Slots 1 and 3 are on the AMD SB slots 2,4,5 are lucid. Now it seems your looking at ATI so there wont be a problem with up to two cards, the problem may come when trying to run three. The thing about lucid is it is in it's early stages of driver development so as time goes by it WILL get better. Now if you got Nvidia multi card you may run into an issue because you would then have to use the Lucid chip for "SLI". The confusion with the drivers and chip come in because for some games/apps lucid only uses 2 or 3 cards IIRC it is mostly on games/apps that only support 2 or 3 cards respectively so you are not actually "loosing" anything. Also as newer and newer drivers for the chip come out the performance and game/app support will become greater. Lucids "index"(what apps/games will use what and how many and what bugs there may be) is not to be taken as a guide, it is in stone until the next driver.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11636251*
> Anyone know where I can get a copy of that dvd that comes with the box? I just got my open box order from newegg and it came with almost everything, it's missing the manual and dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I may be able to upload one for ya. If not just grab the stuff off of asus's site. Give me a few and I will see what I can do.

edit: making a UIF right now will see how small I can make it and then see if I can upload it here otherwise I may have to send you a link to DL from.

edit just looked at the size will have to send you a dl link please send me a PM with and e-mail address of yours.


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11636328*
> any single slot card will work weither it is multi gpu single card or not. Slots 1 and 3 are on the AMD SB slots 2,4,5 are lucid.


Ah, really? So that means a multi-GPU card like the 5970 or upcoming 6990 *should* work fine? I wonder if anyone has ever tested it to double check and make sure. Heh, I wish there was an easy way to find out before I invest in a 6990 next year.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11636448*
> Ah, really? So that means a multi-GPU card like the 5970 or upcoming 6990 *should* work fine? I wonder if anyone has ever tested it to double check and make sure. Heh, I wish there was an easy way to find out before I invest in a 6990 next year.


Correct, even a 295 should work fine even this is and AMD board. The think about dual gpu cards it that the SLI or Xfire is completely on the card IIRC. But a 5970 and 6990 should work just fine, otherwise amd would be screwing itself! Only thing you might watch out for would be micro stutter.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11636251*
> Anyone know where I can get a copy of that dvd that comes with the box? I just got my open box order from newegg and it came with almost everything, it's missing the manual and dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Bah they must have done something to the asus.exe file cause I cant get a copy of it







I can however get all the SW and drivers and stuff if thats what you need.

Ok now I am just







they did it to all the asus setup's so unfortunately I wont be able to help you. What you might do is call asus and see if they will sned you one. They are great when it comes to stuff like this!


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11636518*
> Correct, even a 295 should work fine even this is and AMD board. The think about dual gpu cards it that the SLI or Xfire is completely on the card IIRC. But a 5970 and 6990 should work just fine, otherwise amd would be screwing itself! Only thing you might watch out for would be micro stutter.


Indeed. It's just that damn Lucid chip potentially interfering due to its compatibility with multi-GPU cards that worried me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## franz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11636643*
> Indeed. It's just that damn Lucid chip potentially interfering due to its compatibility with multi-GPU cards that worried me. Thanks a lot!


I have read on the ASUS forums that multi GPU cards do not work on this mobo at this time. Basically only one GPU will work.

I would wait until someone with a dual GPU card says it definitely works.


----------



## Jmartinez06

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11636607*
> Bah they must have done something to the asus.exe file cause I cant get a copy of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can however get all the SW and drivers and stuff if thats what you need.
> 
> Ok now I am just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did it to all the asus setup's so unfortunately I wont be able to help you. What you might do is call asus and see if they will sned you one. They are great when it comes to stuff like this!


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## franz

Just finished my first round of overclocking at stock voltages. This is with my Open Box Extreme.

CPU: [email protected]
RAM: 2x2GB Mushkin #[email protected] 1713mhz 7-9-7-24 1T
NB: 2570Mhz
HT: 2056Mhz

Memtest 2 Passes Stable: Check
IBT 20 PassesStable: Check
Prime 24hr Stable: Check
BOINC Stable: So far....

Next round I am going to play with the multi a bit to see if I can get a higher FSB at the same voltage. After that I go EXTREME.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11636251*
> Anyone know where I can get a copy of that dvd that comes with the box? I just got my open box order from newegg and it came with almost everything, it's missing the manual and dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You will need to install the AMD Chipset Driver
RAIDXpert is part of the AMD Chipset Driver

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
AMD Chipset Driver V8.710(3.0.765.0) for Windows 32/64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista &

AMD_RAIDXpert manual is a pdf file
AMD_RAIDXpert_User_v1.1.pdf is name of the file
You might find a copy on the net

http://wwwd.amd.com/AMD/SReleaseF.nsf/85a5bd877288a89c87256f330051687b/e206da4a1f825d4e8725773b006b8bdb/$FILE/AMD_RAIDXpert_User_v2.1.pdf

http://www.asus.ru/ftp/ra...AIDXpert_User_v1.0.pdf

send me a email address and i can attach it
hope this helps


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franz;11636741*
> I have read on the ASUS forums that multi GPU cards do not work on this mobo at this time. Basically only one GPU will work.
> 
> I would wait until someone with a dual GPU card says it definitely works.


That should only be a problem if you are trying to use two cards one or more being a dual gpu *NVIDIA* card
You have to remember if you are using slots 1 and 3 that is the SB not Lucid so it would be just like an AMD board when only using slots 1 and 3.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11636251*
> Anyone know where I can get a copy of that dvd that comes with the box? I just got my open box order from newegg and it came with almost everything, it's missing the manual and dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


see pic's


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I could not help myself. I started volt modding already. Temps are still under 72 @100% fan and 1.200v which got me stable @ 970 core(not sure how much higher I could go but I *WILL* wait till its under water as 72 seems too high for me.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


That should only be a problem if you are trying to use two cards one or more being a dual gpu *NVIDIA* card
You have to remember if you are using slots 1 and 3 that is the SB not Lucid so it would be just like an AMD board when only using slots 1 and 3.


Northbridge isolated to 1 and 3, Lucid works in tandem with Southbridge which contains 2,4,5 PCI-E slots. While normally the first 3 on Northbridge, this way you can have 4x 16x PCI-E bandwidth. Although there isn't a way to use it right now.

Dual GPUs do not work with Lucid period, but its a driver/software related lock, not hardware. They don't want anymore bad publicity of people giving them crappy performance reviews, so its locked until its ready. That and if you are using Lucid, you must have TWO physical cards, and right now they have 6 titles that can physically use 3 GPUs, let alone 1 dual gpu, and 1 single GPU.

I am working on the Lucid guide today at work.

Sorry for my absence, I have had a super water snafu and frustration has kept me from stalking. Trials of being an amateur water cooler, so while I wait for my 580s to dry, that will give me plenty of time to prep my empty NZXT Tempest case.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Man a while ago I read this and went and downloaded the newest bios. Although it was for the extreme. Thank God I didn't flash it lol.

So no one here is running the sli hack?? I would probably just step up to a 570 before messing with hacked drivers but just curious about the performance first hand from a real user.



Im running it with 2 470's. It works pretty well, no real complaints other than having to go back and reload the hack if I reflash the bios. Also it seems that my 2nd and 3rd monitor seem to take forever to recieve signal when I start up the computer. I am not sure if that is due to the OS taking along time to see them, or if the hack delays the loading of SLI when windows load. Either way it really is just a minor annoyance, and all in all the hack works wonders.


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Northbridge isolated to 1 and 3, Lucid works in tandem with Southbridge which contains 2,4,5 PCI-E slots. While normally the first 3 on Northbridge, this way you can have 4x 16x PCI-E bandwidth. Although there isn't a way to use it right now.

Dual GPUs do not work with Lucid period, but its a driver/software related lock, not hardware. They don't want anymore bad publicity of people giving them crappy performance reviews, so its locked until its ready. That and if you are using Lucid, you must have TWO physical cards, and right now they have 6 titles that can physically use 3 GPUs, let alone 1 dual gpu, and 1 single GPU.

I am working on the Lucid guide today at work.


Thank you for this post.







So that means plugging a dual-GPU card into slot 1 or 3 *should* work, yes?

Can't wait for your Lucid guide.


----------



## RagingCain

Oh it will work fine, by itself. It will work fine also with another nVidia card for Physx. It will not work in Lucid Hydra Logix.

P.S. Use slot 1 for best performance, use slot 3 for better cooling (not so cramped near CPU.) The performance difference is 0.05% (estimation, just showing you there is no noticeable performance difference from using 1 over 3.) Its just a motherboard thing.


----------



## _Carnage_

Thank you very much! Here's a good one, what do you think would happen if you used a multi-GPU card in slot one, and oh, let's say a 580 in slot 4. What do you think would happen then, haha.


----------



## RagingCain

580 would be used for physx









I did 580 + 580, at the time that was all I could use the second one for, however, Lucid supports 580 recognition UNDT, I believe SLi-Hack has been updated.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


580 would be used for physx









I did 580 + 580, at the time that was all I could use the second one for, however, Lucid supports 580 recognition UNDT, I believe SLi-Hack has been updated.


nope still on 0.9B


----------



## RagingCain

Damn, I will try again obviously in a few days, something new is now I have SLi Bridges which may make it work. As I was told, but I am 98% confident it won't.


----------



## wheth4400

Last time I checked the SLI bridge was required, but I could be wrong. I know on certified SLI boards you can get away without using the bridge, but you do take a small performace hit.


----------



## Jmartinez06

You so should have shopped around bro! Why the 1100? 1090 is like 70$ cheaper for only .1ghz less...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Northbridge isolated to 1 and 3, Lucid works in tandem with Southbridge which contains 2,4,5 PCI-E slots. While normally the first 3 on Northbridge, this way you can have 4x 16x PCI-E bandwidth. Although there isn't a way to use it right now.

Dual GPUs do not work with Lucid period, but its a driver/software related lock, not hardware. They don't want anymore bad publicity of people giving them crappy performance reviews, so its locked until its ready. That and if you are using Lucid, you must have TWO physical cards, and right now they have 6 titles that can physically use 3 GPUs, let alone 1 dual gpu, and 1 single GPU.

I am working on the Lucid guide today at work.

Sorry for my absence, I have had a super water snafu and frustration has kept me from stalking. Trials of being an amateur water cooler, so while I wait for my 580s to dry, that will give me plenty of time to prep my empty NZXT Tempest case.












Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RagingCain

Had to buy on the Egg.

I wanted the 1100T, I already pushed a 1090T to the limit on Air. It won't be water cooled, I am going to test the binning of the new chip.

I was half tempted to take a 1075T and push it to the limit, but I like unlocked multis.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11644080*
> Had to buy on the Egg.
> 
> I wanted the 1100T, I already pushed a 1090T to the limit on Air. It won't be water cooled, I am going to test the binning of the new chip.
> 
> I was half tempted to take a 1075T and push it to the limit, but I like unlocked multis.


I wanted the 1100T too but I will have to keep my 1090T for now








I have been tring to tell myself to wait for the Bulldozer








Please keep us posted on the 1100T


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11642912*
> 580 would be used for physx


But since slot 1 is being used for the multi-GPU card, only the 580 in slot 4 would be using the Lucid chip, yes?


----------



## Jmartinez06

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11644080*
> Had to buy on the Egg.
> 
> I wanted the 1100T, I already pushed a 1090T to the limit on Air. It won't be water cooled, I am going to test the binning of the new chip.
> 
> I was half tempted to take a 1075T and push it to the limit, but I like unlocked multis.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@RaginCain LMAO not good enough to just be an honorary member huh... I knew you would get another one.

However I am surprised you did not say something about me voltmoding your old toy








Also SLI bridge not need even with SLi hack. You just loose like 1 GB/s transfer speeds between the cards.


----------



## incurablegeek

1090T versus 1100T?
Brooklyn Bridge Anyone - I can get ya a good price.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11648821*
> 1090T versus 1100T?
> Brooklyn Bridge Anyone - I can get ya a good price.


voltage and .1Ghz IIRC AKA binning


----------



## _Carnage_

I just wonder the 1100T will function correctly without a BIOS update from Asus first?


----------



## [CyGnus]

If the 1100T BE Overclocks good something like 4.6/4.7GHz it might be good and worth the money if not my 1055T is running at 4.2GHz with no problems... for a cheap CPU is not bad at all


----------



## RagingCain

@CyG
Thats very good, lots of people sitting at 4.0 with a 1055T and can't get higher.
Quote:


> RaginCain LMAO not good enough to just be an honorary member huh... I knew you would get another one.
> 
> However I am surprised you did not say something about me voltmoding your old toy


Lol, post result/benchmarks. Looks like the 6970~6950 was a bit of a flop, or should I say the rumors and speculation seem spot on performance wise, and there were no surprises like there were with the 6870s.

@Tweeky, YOU COPY MY AVATARZ! HOW DARE JOOZ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11650680*
> I just wonder the 1100T will function correctly without a BIOS update from Asus first?


WE WILL FIND OUT FRIDAY!








Quote:


> But since slot 1 is being used for the multi-GPU card, only the 580 in slot 4 would be using the Lucid chip, yes?


Well from my understanding, 2,4, & 5 are being shared between Southbridge and Lucid, but I think Lucid software is absolutely critical for PCI-E #5 to be used in any capacity. We need a road map, I should add that to the lucid guide.


----------



## Tweeky

RagingCain;11655814
@Tweeky said:


> My cat made me do it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11655814*
> @CyG
> Lol, post result/benchmarks. Looks like the 6970~6950 was a bit of a flop, or should I say the rumors and speculation seem spot on performance wise, and there were no surprises like there were with the 6870s.


Well I dont like my new toys to get too hot so until Christmas I dont think I will push it anymore. But you can see Software voltmodding is possible with non-reference cards









Edit: threw in a haven run @ 990 core


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> *If* the 1100T BE Overclocks good something like 4.6/4.7GHz it might be good and worth the money if not my 1055T is running at 4.2GHz with no problems.


I'll bet my beloved Hanes undies it won't. I have seen these games played before by chip mfrs:

1) How to sucker lure buyers with something that is not worth the extra money but just looks so darned good.

2) How to maximize profits from a CPU line that is already maxed out.

Trust me here. If the 1100T were actually faster (and not by 3%), I would have bought it. Personally, I'm waiting for Bulldozer -- but I can assure you I won't be the first to buy it.

I like to see if a product is all it's hyped up to be first. Who knows? AMD might think a Tonka toy is an actual bulldozer.

And re
Quote:


> 1055T is running at 4.2GHz


a Big Ole







That is one huge accomplishment.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I couldn't wait till Christmas NEED 1000 core NOW!


----------



## Tweeky

2 - 5870 in crossfire
no video card overclocking


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11656856*
> I'll bet my beloved Hanes undies it won't. I have seen these games played before by chip mfrs:
> 
> 1) How to sucker lure buyers with something that is not worth the extra money but just looks so darned good.
> 
> 2) How to maximize profits from a CPU line that is already maxed out.
> 
> Trust me here. If the 1100T were actually faster (and not by 3%), I would have bought it. Personally, I'm waiting for Bulldozer -- but I can assure you I won't be the first to buy it.
> 
> I like to see if a product is all it's hyped up to be first. Who knows? AMD might think a Tonka toy is an actual bulldozer.
> 
> And re a Big Ole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one huge accomplishment.


This reminds me of the X4 940 was supposed to OC like a champ on air. Ended up not, and then to make it even worse they didn't OC any better on water.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11657739*
> 2 - 5870 in crossfire
> no overclocking


Stop it I am already thinking about the next 5870 + WB would only cost about $300. NO i dont need it! DAMN this obsession! BTW I WILL break 1000 score in Haven with one card once this block gets here I just know it!

BTW for anyone that wants it here is the sapphire trixx that will work with 5 series cards. note: cant be using any other GPU OC software with it.

edit: your score will be better if you start the benchmark and then let it run for a min then restart the bench again it gets rid of that stutter in the beginning which is where that 4.3 min is at I bet.


----------



## Tweeky

2 -5870's in crossfire
no video card overclocking with a restart

thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11658250*
> 2 -5870's in crossfire
> no video card overclocking with a restart
> 
> thanks


NP I noticed the stutter when I first ran it and so I restarted to see if it was due to memory loading or something, seems to be


----------



## RagingCain

But Eclipse, 2x 5870s in Crossfire offer close to 75% gains at stock alone... surely you could get 90% with oc ... 0: )


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11658652*
> But Eclipse, 2x 5870s in Crossfire offer close to 75% gains at stock alone... surely you could get 90% with oc ... 0: )


You guys are such enablers! For now the single card is enough but I would bet before summer I will have a second underwater, and anohter rad.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11658881*
> You guys are such enablers! For now the single card is enough but I would bet before summer I will have a second underwater, and anohter rad.


I wish i had mine under water but i am saving for the bulldozer and some 7990 video cards.
Maybe I could put it in the bath tub then it would be under water ?
Some times my 5870 goes as high as 92 C how high can a 5870 safely go ?


----------



## Jmartinez06

I'm going to sound silly but what is the normal oc on 1090 on an h50? 4.2??









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11659225*
> I wish i had mine under water but i am saving for the bulldozer and some 7990 video cards.
> Maybe I could put it in the bath tub then it would be under water ?
> Some times my 5870 goes as high as 92 C how high can a 5870 safely go ?


HOLY CRAP! I dont like my cards over 75* is that core or VRM or what? Are you using a custom fan profile? here's mine


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11658652*
> But Eclipse, 2x 5870s in Crossfire offer close to 75% gains at stock alone... surely you could get 90% with oc ... 0: )











RagingCain if you have the time please show us what 2 - 580 in sli will run with heaven benchmark








thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11659483*
> HOLY CRAP! I dont like my cards over 75* is that core or VRM or what? Are you using a custom fan profile? here's mine


i do not know- its the temp. off of ati ccc pannel
it has factory fan- fans set to auto
if you want to see your video card temp go up run *FurMark*
under a load the fans are at 100%


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Grab this you will love it! It even has a nice gadget







and even when overclocked will allow factory underclocking when not in use







Yeah I use furmark (renamed so that it will not underclock when in use) to find my MAX temps and check stability. You will *NEVER* see temps like you do with furmark.

Edit: I belive the temps in the gadget to be GPU core, VRM's, and memory in that order top to bottom for my card.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11659447*
> I'm going to sound silly but what is the normal oc on 1090 on an h50? 4.2??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i seen numbers in the 4000 to 4200


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11659667*
> Grab this you will love it! It even has a nice gadget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even when overclocked will allow factory underclocking when not in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I use furmark (renamed so that it will not underclock when in use) to find my MAX temps and check stability. You will *NEVER* see temps like you do with furmark.
> 
> Edit: I belive the temps in the gadget to be GPU core, VRM's, and memory in that order top to bottom for my card.


thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

Despite my occasional and arguably hypocritical calls for restraint, I must say that you guys are infectious in your enthusiasm for bigger, faster and scarier.
Quote:


> You guys are such enablers!


That says it all about this club in particular. And I just LUV it!
Quote:


> Some times my 5870 goes as high as 92 C how high can a 5870 safely go ?


Overclocking, yeh I be new to the sanity of doing it right, but I must say that to overclock video cards to 92 deg. cent. is gonna end up costing you a ton of money - and maybe more. Just please, please don't do that.

Two Questions for OC Gurus:

1) What is the safest maximum temperature I can run my CPU at without causing system instability. Can I run at a higher temp under water because of the dissipation qualities of water, et. al.?

2) Are the Formula and Extreme boards gonna be able to handle the Bulldozer, AM3 being AM3 and all that?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Despite my occasional and arguably hypocritical calls for restraint, I must say that you guys are infectious in your enthusiasm for bigger, faster and scarier.

That says it all about this club in particular. And I just LUV it!

Overclocking, yeh I be new to the sanity of doing it right, but I must say that to overclock video cards to 92 deg. cent. is gonna end up costing you a ton of money - and maybe more. Just please, please don't do that.

Two Questions for OC Gurus:

1) What is the safest maximum temperature I can run my CPU at without causing system instability. Can I run at a higher temp under water because of the dissipation qualities of water, et. al.?

2) Are the Formula and Extreme boards gonna be able to handle the Bulldozer, AM3 being AM3 and all that?



LMAO!

I cant remember what chip you are using but
1090T max temp 62
1055T 125W mac temp 62
1055T 95W max temp 72

You cant run a higher temp under water but your temps will go down compared to air cooling which gives you more headroom.

I doubt that we will be able to use the bulldozer chip on our boards. Last I remember Bulldozer is going to be AM3+ If this has changed to AM3 or they have decided to make it work with a bios update on AM3 boards then we will be able to run them.

Ok guys check this out. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11659970*
> Despite my occasional and arguably hypocritical calls for restraint, I must say that you guys are infectious in your enthusiasm for bigger, faster and scarier.
> 
> That says it all about this club in particular. And I just LUV it!
> 
> Overclocking, yeh I be new to the sanity of doing it right, but I must say that to overclock video cards to 92 deg. cent. is gonna end up costing you a ton of money - and maybe more. Just please, please don't do that.
> 
> Two Questions for OC Gurus:
> 
> 1) What is the safest maximum temperature I can run my CPU at without causing system instability. Can I run at a higher temp under water because of the dissipation qualities of water, et. al.?
> 
> 2) Are the Formula and Extreme boards gonna be able to handle the Bulldozer, AM3 being AM3 and all that?


1] amd shows 62 c as a cpu max. i try to keep my cpu under 58 c
2]no! the bulldozer will require motherboards with a am3+ socket


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> ]no! the bulldozer will require motherboards with a am3+ socket


Yeh, I knew dat. Just suffered a momentary brain lapse. Sorry.


----------



## Tweeky

is it true that the bulldozer has different pins on it and it will not fit a am3 socket ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


is it true that the bulldozer has different pins on it and it will not fit a am3 socket ?










no one is absolutely sure yet (except AMD)


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11660233*
> is it true that the bulldozer has different pins on it and it will not fit a am3 socket ?


Thats what someone told me to. But they did say that the am3 processors will fit the bulldozer its all just rumors right now untill amd releases more info


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11660302*
> Thats what someone told me to. But they did say that the am3 processors will fit the bulldozer its all just rumors right now untill amd releases more info


If AMD goes with what they have been for the AM2 and up Processors (AM2, AM2+ AM3) then the AM3 chips will work in an AM3+ board, but he AM3+ chips will not work in an AM3 board. Also the AM3+ chips will work in an AM4 board but the AM4 chips will not work in AM4 boards. Rember there are people running AM3 chips in AM2 boards still. The ASUS M2N club comes to mind.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11660405*
> the AM4 chips will not work in AM4 boards..



















yes but my motherboard is less than 16 months old


----------



## Lukather

Hmmm it's entirely possible I wasted my money but this time next week I should have some real world benchmarks for these. Let me know if there are any games or tests you'd like me to run: )

Also anyone know how the extreme would handle tri-fire? and what the slot config would be?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hmmm it's entirely possible I wasted my money but this time next week I should have some real world benchmarks for these. Let me know if there are any games or tests you'd like me to run: )

Also anyone know how the extreme would handle tri-fire? and what the slot config would be?


Slot config should be 1 and 3 for 2 cards and 1,2,4 for tri-fire IIRC

Ok benches needed:
Haven
Vantage
3dmark11
GPU-z screenshots
Furmark MAX temps(100% fan speed and how load is it(compare to something please))
RE5 benchmark
Maffia II benchmark

I might think of others








I would personally love it if you would do those with one card as well So I can compare


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hmmm it's entirely possible I wasted my money but this time next week I should have some real world benchmarks for these. Let me know if there are any games or tests you'd like me to run: )

Also anyone know how the extreme would handle tri-fire? and what the slot config would be?


Can you cancel that? Seriously bad euro pricings







Give me a PM.

Edit:
Nevermind, Eclipse got it.

Yeah just for those two, just use Slot 1 and 3. If you want to try with a 4890 as well, I would use 1, 2, 5 or 1,4,5. If you must have the use of Slot 3 (space / heat wise) install all the drivers (lucid as well.) Then shut down and move 2 or 4 to slot 3.

I also have 3 or 4 screws! I have a good feeling (or bad) that its in my lucky drawer. The lucky drawer is seriously over 500~1000 small sized screws. And one condom, just in case.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11663416*
> Slot config should be 1 and 3 for 2 cards and 1,2,4 for tri-fire IIRC
> 
> Ok benches needed:
> Haven
> Vantage
> 3dmark11
> GPU-z screenshots
> Furmark MAX temps(100% fan speed and how load is it(compare to something please))
> RE5 benchmark
> Maffia II benchmark
> 
> I might think of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally love it if you would do those with one card as well So I can compare


lol No problem Eclipse, I'll get all the software & benches sorted so as soon as they arrive I'll post it all up for you: )


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11664038*
> lol No problem Eclipse, I'll get all the software & benches sorted so as soon as they arrive I'll post it all up for you: )


If you need help finding a benchmark let me know and I will gladly help !


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11663424*
> Can you cancel that? Seriously bad euro pricings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a PM.
> 
> Edit:
> Nevermind, Eclipse got it.
> 
> Yeah just for those two, just use Slot 1 and 3. If you want to try with a 4890 as well, I would use 1, 2, 5 or 1,4,5. If you must have the use of Slot 3 (space / heat wise) install all the drivers (lucid as well.) Then shut down and move 2 or 4 to slot 3.
> 
> I also have 3 or 4 screws! I have a good feeling (or bad) that its in my lucky drawer. The lucky drawer is seriously over 500~1000 small sized screws. And one condom, just in case.


Yeah it works out to be about $380 US per card as I don't have to pay VAT but that's way cheaper than the prices here in Australia, $580 US!!! and that's for a vertex 3d version: O evil bunch of so and so's:|
Reason I purchased is one of my 4890's blew up, 2nd HIS Radeon to do that and at stock clocks with the accelero turbo on it.

Come on Lucky drawer cough up that screw!!


----------



## RagingCain

I will find it, have no fears, have it in the post tomorrow.

Secondly, I have begun work on the guide, a week over do I know, it currently sits as post 2. Its nothing earth shattering but its a start.


----------



## Lukather

Thanks buddy, I'll let you know. Delivery ETA is 4 days so I hope to have something for you guys around then.
I wanted to go the 580 route like another esteemed member of this thread but since the extreme can't run them with lucid yet, and the scaling with the 6970's being amazing in the benches I've seen I figure it'll future proof me a bit untill I can afford that third card.
Anyone have any experience with XFX products? So far my MSI 8800gtx was indestructable and the 2 HIS 4890's have been terrible...


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11664114*
> I will find it, have no fears, have it in the post tomorrow.
> 
> Secondly, I have begun work on the guide, a week over do I know, it currently sits as post 2. Its nothing earth shattering but its a start.


You're a life saver Raging, Cheers mate.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys just an fyi I have my Crosshair IV formula and 1055t on the market here for $300.

http://www.overclock.net/main-components/890074-fs-ft-1055t-crosshair-iv-formula.html#post11663699

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I wonder what my load temps would be like with this


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11664156*
> Hey guys just an fyi I have my Crosshair IV formula and 1055t on the market here for $300.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/main-components/890074-fs-ft-1055t-crosshair-iv-formula.html#post11663699
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested.


You are copying me!
Quote:


> Thanks buddy, I'll let you know. Delivery ETA is 4 days so I hope to have something for you guys around then.
> I wanted to go the 580 route like another esteemed member of this thread but since the extreme can't run them with lucid yet, and the scaling with the 6970's being amazing in the benches I've seen I figure it'll future proof me a bit untill I can afford that third card.
> Anyone have any experience with XFX products? So far my MSI 8800gtx was indestructable and the 2 HIS 4890's have been terrible...


You should look at the GPUs supported now by Lucid







two weeks of 580 support. Just before I sold the first board.

I have had four XFX cards, and one MSi. Although the MSI Lightning II was my favorite, I have never had XFX card problems, with the exception of one RMA of my 5870 XXX (bad vbios it turned out), they fixed sent it back, turn around was... 13~14 days I believe.

Support was always nice, I marked the back plate with a tiny dot of white finger nail polish (so I wanted to see if they sent a new / used / different one back.) Got the same one back, worked like a charm. Was good enough for me.

I have heard a lot of crap on XFX, and to behonest, one or two members have had bad experiences NCSpec was one, but like most people, it gets flamed because of a few bad products that piss one user off and the lemmings all follow along right off the cliff echoing things they don't know about.

RMA sucks period. But I am 4 for 4 on longevity cards, and I think Eclipse has had a couple from XFX as well. Not including my latest baby.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11664197*
> I wonder what my load temps would be like with this


Uh, you would have none?! Dur!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11664228*
> You are copying me!
> 
> You should look at the GPUs supported now by Lucid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two weeks of 580 support. Just before I sold the first board.
> 
> I have had four XFX cards, and one MSi. Although the MSI Lightning II was my favorite, I have never had XFX card problems, with the exception of one RMA of my first XXX (bad vbios it turned out), they fixed sent it back, turn around was... 13~14 days I believe. Support was always nice, I marked the back plate with a tiny dot of white finger nail polish (so I wanted to see if they sent a new / used / different one back.) Got the same one back, worked like a charm. Was good enough for me. I have heard a lot of crap on XFX, and to behonest, one or two members have had bad experiences NCSpec was one, but like most people, en flamed one bad product as a reputation as a whole. RMA sucks period. But I am 4 for 4 on longevity cards, and I think Eclipse has had a couple from XFX as well.


Great Lucid guide so far









Yeah I have 2 XFX 8800GTS 512's one I volt moded and one I did not. Funny thing the one I voltmoded still overclocks at stock voltage the othe does not.







They both run stock perfectly and I have abused those cards. They folded 24/7 for ~2 years IIRC, I pushed +1.5V through the XXX and she still runs and overclocks to 850, 1944, 1013!

And my new toy (thanks to ragincain) an XFX 5870 non-ref(that does SW overvolt









Edit: LMAO I so want one and great price too!


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11664228*
> You are copying me!
> 
> You should look at the GPUs supported now by Lucid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two weeks of 580 support. Just before I sold the first board.
> 
> I have had four XFX cards, and one MSi. Although the MSI Lightning II was my favorite, I have never had XFX card problems, with the exception of one RMA of my 5870 XXX (bad vbios it turned out), they fixed sent it back, turn around was... 13~14 days I believe.
> 
> Support was always nice, I marked the back plate with a tiny dot of white finger nail polish (so I wanted to see if they sent a new / used / different one back.) Got the same one back, worked like a charm. Was good enough for me.
> 
> I have heard a lot of crap on XFX, and to behonest, one or two members have had bad experiences NCSpec was one, but like most people, it gets flamed because of a few bad products as and the lemmings all follow along right off the cliff echoing things they don't know about.
> 
> RMA sucks period. But I am 4 for 4 on longevity cards, and I think Eclipse has had a couple from XFX as well.


Thanks Raging, *kicks self* I should have had a look before I made the call or even asked! Oh well Not sure the extreme would handle tri SLI and above and I hope to experiment with tri-fire and above now, just a shame about the loss of physx...
Sweet, I'd read conflicting reports but it's nice to hear a hands on perspective.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11664281*
> Great Lucid guide so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have 2 XFX 8800GTS 512's one I volt moded and one I did not. Funny thing the one I voltmoded still overclocks at stock voltage the othe does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both run stock perfectly and I have abused those cards. They folded 24/7 for ~2 years IIRC, I pushed +1.5V through the XXX and she still runs and overclocks to 850, 1944, 1013!
> 
> And my new toy (thanks to ragincain) an XFX 5870 non-ref(that does SW overvolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LMAO I so want one and great price too!


Damn, that's a tough card! and I didn't realize the card from Raging was an XFX, that thing's posting great number already, cant wait to see it under that GPU block: D


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11664319*
> Damn, that's a tough card! and I didn't realize the card from Raging was an XFX, that thing's posting great number already, cant wait to see it under that GPU block: D


Yeah I personally love XFX cards! My brother-in-law has 2 XFX 260 216's and we have pushed those to the limit and back as well!

The card for Ragin is posting great numbers so far! I have held back a bit on the memory because the cooler does *not* contact the memory so I was being careful! I know I will get over 1000 core I would bet 1050 at least and 1350-1400 on the ram(I hope) under water. I will have the cooler Friday so i will be down for a few hours once I get home. I will need to get some more tubing and a few screws (for push/pull) as well as put the cooler and backplate on. I will take lots of pics while installing and will then be pushing the envelope with OC'ing and OV'ing I will get temps @ stock settings as well as once I get her under water @ stock and overclocked! CANT WAIT TILL FRIDAY!


----------



## kendoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11664960*
> Yeah I personally love XFX cards! My brother-in-law has 2 XFX 260 216's and we have pushed those to the limit and back as well!
> 
> The card for Ragin is posting great numbers so far! I have held back a bit on the memory because the cooler does *not* contact the memory so I was being careful! I know I will get over 1000 core I would bet 1050 at least and 1350-1400 on the ram(I hope) under water. I will have the cooler Friday so i will be down for a few hours once I get home. I will need to get some more tubing and a few screws (for push/pull) as well as put the cooler and backplate on. I will take lots of pics while installing and will then be pushing the envelope with OC'ing and OV'ing I will get temps @ stock settings as well as once I get her under water @ stock and overclocked! CANT WAIT TILL FRIDAY!


I agree I have 2 XFX 5870's and my brand new psu fried them I rma the 2 GPUs and 5 days later 2 new 5870 showed up at my door.... Their customer customer service has been great..


----------



## CompuGeek

Ever on the edge of configuring and reconfiguring Dante's Inferno, I patiently waited for the next Gen Radeons to be released, as of this morning my new XFX HD6970 is enroute to take the place of my Primary vid card. I will get it installed and let you guys know how it works out, it should be here Friday!


----------



## Epsi

Hmm i have this weird thing going on. Wen i touch/press my case near the USB ports. Or wen i plug something in the rear (LAN cable or USB) my screen sometimes goes black.

At first i thought it was a bad front usb hub, but now i noticed it also happens wen touching the backplate of the mainboard.

Dunno what to think of it.


----------



## RagingCain

That sounds very strange. Definitely sounds like some short circuit of some sort... but I would expect the entire comp to restart not just a black screen. Perhaps some time of USB issue? Try removing every single USB cable, and then touch it, if it still does it, I would be concerned that you are bridging a gap between board and case. If it doesn't do it, it might be a peripheral, plug them in one by one till you get it the symptoms back.

Updated Lucid a bit: Typos mostly and added a list of known issues still being worked on under driver changes this month. That will at least let some people know what they can expect.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I have 2 XFX 5870's and my brand new psu fried them


Ignoramus question: How can the PSU "fry" a video card? The only caveat I am aware of with PSU is to be sure to over-spec your power needs. From my limited understanding, most harm is done to cards and boards by PSU's not putting out as much power as they claim (85% rule and all that).

FWIW, I have gotten into the habit of testing my PSU's every time I do an install or mod.


----------



## _Carnage_

Love the Lucid guide thus far!







Thanks a lot for it!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11668887*
> Ignoramus question: How can the PSU "fry" a video card? The only caveat I am aware of with PSU is to be sure to over-spec your power needs. From my limited understanding, most harm is done to cards and boards by PSU's not putting out as much power as they claim (85% rule and all that).
> 
> FWIW, I have gotten into the habit of testing my PSU's every time I do an install or mod.


The PSU is the most under looked component in most builds! "Bad" voltage (spikes, drops, and noise to name a few) can kill anything! If you get a bad spike, there goes you CPU, MB, Mem, GPU,HD, anything that it powers.(possibly) I hate to hear about it happening but it does happen a lot. It may not happen soon but, how long do you think most people use a PSU? Forever or until it dies. As they age(cap aging) they put out less then "perfect" power add to that the already "bad" voltage coming out of them an wala dead components.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> "Bad" voltage (spikes, drops, and noise to name a few)


I am very well aware of "dirty" power and for that reason I always use APC Smart UPS, never a silly surge protector.

Would not the UPS, at least a good one, obviate those problems?

(As I am sure all of us know, video cards are Watt Hogs (bad pun?)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sign up on the member sheets! I know there are many more out there that are members that are not on the list! Come on guys it takes 2 minuets at most! My other owners club thread has over 200 members! And that is for only one board!!!!!

In other news: I am working on an OC/Benchmark "list" hectic week so it may take a bit but I will get it up! This list will prob take a few minuets to fill out but will be worth it! Your E-Peen will grow by 4 webpages if you are on top of the list!

This announcement brought to you by LOG.

[ame="



]


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11674269*
> I am very well aware of "dirty" power and for that reason I always use APC Smart UPS, never a silly surge protector.
> 
> Would not the UPS, at least a good one, obviate those problems?
> 
> (As I am sure all of us know, video cards are Watt Hogs (bad pun?)


Not necessarily, even if there is "clean" power going into the PSU if it is "crap" it will still put out "dirty" power and could still have voltage spikes(which are the #1 killer)

O and sorry about the log just could not help myself


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11674310*
> Sign up on the member sheets! I know there are many more out there that are members that are not on the list! Come on guys it takes 2 minuets at most! My other owners club thread has over 200 members! And that is for only one board!!!!!
> 
> In other news: I am working on an OC/Benchmark "list" hectic week so it may take a bit but I will get it up! This list will prob take a few minuets to fill out but will be worth it! Your E-Peen will grow by 4 webpages if you are on top of the list!
> 
> This announcement brought to you by LOG.


if i could find a members sheet i would sign up


----------



## wheth4400

I don't have access to the google spread sheet to sign up.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweeky;11674715*
> if i could find a members sheet i would sign up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;11674893*
> i don't have access to the google spread sheet to sign up.


----------



## Lukather

Signed up buddy:yessir:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11674962*
> Signed up buddy:yessir:


TY! I forgot I had this same problem with the other owners thread









CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW! I even took the day off







first gpu waterblock for me


----------



## Jmartinez06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11674971*
> TY! I forgot I had this same problem with the other owners thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW! I even took the day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first gpu waterblock for me


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## [CyGnus]

eclipseaudio4 congratZ







I already have 2 of them but its always a good feeling

They given me good result's i think.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/202307 P4313


----------



## RagingCain

Well Extreme board is sitting at my house right now in the box. I was going to work on it last night, but I was a little too blotto to function at a higher capacity. Should have it up and running tonight.

Going to install it my old Tempest case. I am not sure about taking my water blocks off my 580s and putting the fans back on. I guess I have to do it to clean them after the spill anyways, but I hate how fragile this stuff is. If it was a 40$ cheapo, I wouldn't care but these are my babies.

Anybody know if you can get into BIOS even with CPU error/unrecognized? In case I have to flash the board to function with 1100T, I was wondering how I would do that without another CPU, I can flash new BIOS from USB, but you have to be able to get to that menu though.


----------



## slimbrady

yea you need some sort of cpu in order to get into the bios or the board is going to halt you in error. For some reason(maybe someone can enlighten me here) going into your bios is actually quite stressful on the CPU and is comparable to a medium load in my experience....
But I believe you can still flash the board using RoG connect via USB->USB now that I think about it....i'll check the options n get back 2 u

EDIT**** Well, I remembered right - u can indeed flash the board via another PC/laptop using the ROG Connect/RC Bios Flashback but I think it would still require the board to be booted at least into the bios so the ROG connected computer can get what bios is currently on the extreme so that may not be an option after all....


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Anybody know if you can get into BIOS even with CPU error/unrecognized? In case I have to flash the board to function with 1100T, I was wondering how I would do that without another CPU, I can flash new BIOS from USB, but you have to be able to get to that menu though.


As I know you can do it. Your mobo will see the unknown CPU, but just one core enabled(800MHz), which will be more than enough to flash your bios.


----------



## Lukather

Agreed I had a CPU upgrade incident on my old gigabyte where the CPU wasn't recognised on the F1 Bios. It'll still post, and hit bios.


----------



## slimbrady

well, unrecognized = some sort of cpu =P He should be able to flash np then without doing anything fancy^^


----------



## RagingCain

Yeah these systems are so robust these days, it would be silly to have multi-bios uncrashable/brickable boards, yet have no way to update BIOS for new CPUs on a new board. Maybe I will write down exactly how to do it best after I do it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok got the block on







put on backplate







went to post







VGA light + HDD light







then I realized I forgot to plug in the gpu







Ok so plug in and VGA light







pull backplate try again







so I wil have to mod or figure out why the backplate is making contact. Anyway here are a few screen shots of Furmark @ stock speeds 100% fan and water after 5 min







mind you there are still a LOT of bubbles in the loop as it has only been running for 10 min. I leak test for 5 min and then go full power it was an already established loop other then the Gpu block so I think I'm good


----------



## antuk15

My EXTREME is on its way









Will upload pics when it arrives...

Hope it plays nice with my 1075T


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well got some core OC'ing going









Notice I forgot to plug the card in
















WOW I need to tear this thing down and do some cleaning!








Core OC







Think I can go higher too


----------



## RagingCain

Omg can of air!

Installing Windows now... I am so freaking surprised my GPUs are working.

Corsair Dominator GTs don't fit under Noctua, so I have to return a kit, I can live with 4GB though for this system.

Glad to see I am getting good use out of a Differential Equations book.

P.S. Motherboard recognized 1100T? That is scary. Bios revision 0243. Makes me want to dissect more BIOS code to see what trade secrets ASUS already know about which future CPUs are coming out.


----------



## [CyGnus]

eclipseaudio4 you need a clean up in there to much dust hehehe, the block looks very good







nice core there


----------



## RagingCain

GTX 580 SLi - Hack now works, courtesy of Anatoly, and some dude named Cain, who was the guinea pig and data provider









Link to that thread: Here.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11685945*
> Omg can of air!
> 
> Installing Windows now... I am so freaking surprised my GPUs are working.
> 
> Corsair Dominator GTs don't fit under Noctua, so I have to return a kit, I can live with 4GB though for this system.
> 
> Glad to see I am getting good use out of a Differential Equations book.
> 
> P.S. Motherboard recognized 1100T? That is scary. Bios revision 0243. Makes me want to dissect more BIOS code to see what trade secrets ASUS already know about which future CPUs are coming out.


No I need to tear it down completely!

Water does not kill, not letting something dry does









Very nice book/tech bench there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11686012*
> eclipseaudio4 you need a clean up in there to much dust hehehe, the block looks very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice core there


My house is a dust bowl! IDK where it comes from! I tear down the rig every 6 months or so to get rid of the dust cause I would go through too much can'd air! Yeah I love the look of the block! Cant seem to go much higher even with 1.3V to the core, if it were not for warenty I would know exactly how to get it higher but that would involve caping and hard voltmoding









Running some benches as I know RaginCain will too:heyyou: I am thinking about adding one of my GTS's for Phsyx but it is so quiet in here now that I almost dont want to do it









Ragin will you throw up some GPU-z shots please I wanna see throughput and stuff


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok while I am still working on the benchmarks post/form, I was wondering what benchmarks do you guys think we should have in there? I was thinking, R11.5, Wprime, IBT(for CPU), Maxxmem,(memory), Vantage, 3Dmark11, Unique Haven. (for system) All separate so that you could do the ones you wanted. Just remember I will have to make a form for each of these and a spreadsheet as well so dont go too crazy


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11686727*
> Ok while I am still working on the benchmarks post/form, I was wondering what benchmarks do you guys think we should have in there? I was thinking, R11.5, Wprime, IBT(for CPU), Maxxmem,(memory), Vantage, 3Dmark11, Unique Haven. (for system) All separate so that you could do the ones you wanted. Just remember I will have to make a form for each of these and a spreadsheet as well so dont go too crazy


A video game with DX11 such as AvP or Metro2033.

And Cinebench?

I also might be making a all-in-one benchmark utility myself.

For the benchmarking, make sure you get another post, so you don't have everything main (ask a mod!)

For the OC on the 5870, cut back the Memory to stock (1200 MHz) don't forget its ECC gddr5, so even if you are hitting 1300 MHz, you could be having failures you won't see. Plus the Memory oc can hold back the Core oc.

GPU-z running Heaven okay?


----------



## _Carnage_

580 SLI hack working? Awesome! I may have to consider that over the 6990, heh.

P.S. Has anyone tried the AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE with the Formula/Extreme yet to see if it's compatible/working?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11687101*
> 580 SLI hack working? Awesome! I may have to consider that over the 6990, heh.
> 
> P.S. Has anyone tried the *AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE* with the Formula/Extreme yet to see if it's compatible/working?


Check my sig







It was compatible even with initial released Bios (on the Extreme)


----------



## kcuestag

What is Max. Safe temperatures for the NB and SB on the IV Formula?

Currently on this OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520068

I have CPU-NB at 1.3v and NB on stock voltage.

I could go lower on the voltages of CPU Vcore (Down to 1.35v) and CPU-NB (Down to 1.25v probably).

After some time of [email protected]:

- CPU: 45ºC
- NB: 49ºC
- SB: 39ºC

Are those ok temperatures?

Keep in mind I did not re-seat the Northbridge heatsink like most people suggest with this motherboard, I don't really feel like doing it right now.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11687167*
> What is Max. Safe temperatures for the NB and SB on the IV Formula?
> 
> Currently on this OC:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520068
> 
> I have CPU-NB at 1.3v and NB on stock voltage.
> 
> I could go lower on the voltages of CPU Vcore (Down to 1.35v) and CPU-NB (Down to 1.25v probably).
> 
> After some time of [email protected]:
> 
> - CPU: 45ºC
> - NB: 49ºC
> - SB: 39ºC
> 
> Are those ok temperatures?
> 
> Keep in mind I did not re-seat the Northbridge heatsink like most people suggest with this motherboard, I don't really feel like doing it right now.


Well, this is just a guess, but you can set BIOS to shut down at 70c NB/SB. Its default to 100c. I would never think 70c was good, but I am assuming it would be fine up until that point, otherwise ASUS would have stepped in with something more stringent.

Looks like my NB is about 8c higher (58c) and my SB is 52c idle or loads for both, sounds like bad heatsink contact to me. I might take it apart when I get my EventHorizon up and running.

Also note, Kcue, I have that overclock bug you were having if I got up above 3.6 GHz, but running the latest bios seems to have fixed it. Running 3.65GHz at stock voltage and 2500 MHz NB with 2000 MHz DDR3 so far.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11687251*
> Well, this is just a guess, but you can set BIOS to shut down at 70c NB/SB. Its default to 100c. I would never think 70c was good, but I am assuming it would be fine up until that point, otherwise ASUS would have stepped in.
> 
> Looks like my NB is about 8c higher (58c) and my SB is 52c idle or loads for both, sounds like bad heatsink contact to me. I might take it apart when I get my EventHorizon up and running.


Alright thanks.

Can't wait for Christmas, I will be soon buying a new pair of RAM sticks (Mushking Redline CL6!!!).

Can't wait









So this christmas:

- SSD (Probably a Vertex 2 120Gb)
- Mushkin Redline 6-7-6-24

And maybe a side panel for my case, with a window, from cooler master's store









Meh can't wait!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11686844*
> A video game with DX11 such as AvP or Metro2033.
> 
> And Cinebench?
> 
> I also might be making a all-in-one benchmark utility myself.
> 
> For the benchmarking, make sure you get another post, so you don't have everything main (ask a mod!)
> 
> For the OC on the 5870, cut back the Memory to stock (1200 MHz) don't forget its ECC gddr5, so even if you are hitting 1300 MHz, you could be having failures you won't see. Plus the Memory oc can hold back the Core oc.
> 
> GPU-z running Heaven okay?


R11.5 is cinebench.

I have another post already







Jut for it









the chips on the 5870 are rated for 1250(nice little samsung chips) so I may try lowering it to that and see what happens.


----------



## RagingCain

Well the new CPU + 580s will be rigorously benched tomorrow. I need a break after all that cleaning, having trouble ocing the GPUs. Wondering if there is another tool that can change voltages other than Afterburner, it likes BSOD, but it could be my CPU as well. Haven't stable tested anything.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11687873*
> Well the new CPU + 580s will be rigorously benched tomorrow. I need a break after all that cleaning, having trouble ocing the GPUs. Wondering if there is another tool that can change voltages other than Afterburner, it likes BSOD, but it could be my CPU as well. Haven't stable tested anything.


Which BSOD?


----------



## slimbrady

I'd like to see some 1mb super-pi's just for *****z and giggles ^^ I also use the Aida64 one just because....it's there....i use that for temperatures more than anything(as good as PC Probe but fully customizable OSD) but i still run the benches at times.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11687944*
> Which BSOD?


STOP 7E, its an nvidia driver. Managed to get it to stop, by disabling 2nd GPU. Not a good sign.

Plays games, a little unstable in 3dmark11, but crashes when resizing a text pad or while Aero is enabled.

I think I damaged the GPU.


----------



## slimbrady

dang what happened? overflow or something?


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11688366*
> STOP 7E, its an nvidia driver. Managed to get it to stop, by disabling 2nd GPU. Not a good sign.
> 
> Plays games, a little unstable in 3dmark11, but crashes when resizing a text pad or while Aero is enabled.
> 
> I think I damaged the GPU.


Have you tried running the second card, in slot 1 with the solid card out of the machine? I've had some weird stability issues before even using the pci shut off switch, where the remaining GPU didn't like anything but slot 1 or 3...


----------



## Lukather

Let me clarify, I was running slots 1 and 4 in crossfire x16 due to the triple slot design of the accelero coolers, when the card in slot 1 died and I was running on slot 4 the gpu started blue screening, occasionally artifacting issues with aero, moving to slot 3 fixed the issue...


----------



## RagingCain

I can give it a try, I am not entirely sold its a dead/dying card, near perfect performance in Metro2033 last night has me scratching my head. Going to re-apply SLI-hack, I downloaded and installed it first, but I have updated a ton of Motherboard drivers so I will let you guys know if it wors.

By the way, your RAM is enroute









If I get a chance I will finish lucid guide today. Especially trouble shooting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimbrady*


dang what happened? overflow or something?


About 250 ml of Feser one leaked from back flow (against gravity) after attempting to remove my smaller radiator. It wasn't entirely my fault, but due to a lack of experience I also couldn't think of a way to prevent it (I didn't/couldn't do a full drain at the time.)

EK Radiator had G1/4" plugs. It has four threaded G1/4" holes so you can set it up from either side, but they put plastic plugs in two of the holes. Geniuses didn't use O-rings on the plugs (and since I used the opposite side) I never took the plugs off to check thinking it was a no brainer. I just made sure they were on tight, and connected my fittings at the opposite side. Immediately leaked from the highest point of my loop, but the major leaking came from me. No way to entirely stop some spillage.


----------



## Lukather

That's great news about the ram mate, I might pick your brain for some timing and voltage suggestion considering your experience with them if that's cool?

The first loop is the hardest, heck they all have teething problems. My current build in the 800 required moding out the runners for the top 5.25" to fit a 420 rad, I know excessive, but it fit like a dream, problem came with the EK supreme CPU block, I had to swap out the flow plate for another one as it came with the no hole one installed!!! Anyway back together it went everything plumbed together using plumbers tape on the ends of the hoses and automotive grade hose clamps on EK G1/4" barbs and...GUSHING coolant from the CPU block internal O ring hadnt sealed internally so I had a nightmare...one thing I've learned is to install a drain port, near the bottom of the loop using a T junction, you can get them at any hardwarestore and they fit 1/2" tubing like they were made for it.

If it's running metro or anything I wouldn't stress, a bad card would lock up the board, have you stressed to see if it's memory/IMC related? I had a 24 hour prime stable system that'd blue screen on vantage untill I bumped the ram v up a notch...


----------



## RagingCain

Yeah I agree, Metro is a beast and CPU is stable and Memtest had 6 passes last night.

Card can now no longer run 3D Mark Vantage or any 3d accelerated program. The card is deteriorating. Had trouble booting into Windows with the same BSOD. This is an RMA, *Cain cries a little*. I have done everything I can, its in the GPU Gods hands now, luckily though, I can return to the Egg, and I am passed refund, but within time for a replacement


----------



## Lukather

Well on the positive side of things, You'll have a new card with no miles on it and at least it's an easy fix. I'm looking forward to seeing what they pull on the extreme compared to the "delayed in shipping"







6970's though I think I'll need a third card to clinch it: D 
Any plans for tri sli? And no fair using the 980x/evga combo either as I'd be spending my time well and truly blown into the weeds...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Omg can of air!

Installing Windows now... I am so freaking surprised my GPUs are working.

Corsair Dominator GTs don't fit under Noctua, so I have to return a kit, I can live with 4GB though for this system.

Glad to see I am getting good use out of a Differential Equations book.

P.S. Motherboard recognized 1100T? That is scary. Bios revision 0243. Makes me want to dissect more BIOS code to see what trade secrets ASUS already know about which future CPUs are coming out.


Hi RagingCain I am curious, do you think the Noctua fans would fit better if you put the 140 in the middle and the 120 on the outlet side as a pull unit ?









If you move the fans how many memory slots will the cooler fins clear ?


----------



## lightsout

Well I'm leaving the club guys. Thanks for all the help. Sold my board and 1055t. Just got tired of always seeing intel on top in every damn benchmark. The change only cost me $100 out of pocket so I'm pretty happy.

Guess I gotta change my avatar now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Well I'm leaving the club guys. Thanks for all the help. Sold my board and 1055t. Just got tired of always seeing intel on top in every damn benchmark. The change only cost me $100 out of pocket so I'm pretty happy.

Guess I gotta change my avatar now.


Sad to hear you go but good luck with the new system









Finally a GPU that can keep up with my CPU


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What is Max. Safe temperatures for the NB and SB on the IV Formula?

Currently on this OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520068

I have CPU-NB at 1.3v and NB on stock voltage.

I could go lower on the voltages of CPU Vcore (Down to 1.35v) and CPU-NB (Down to 1.25v probably).

After some time of [email protected]:

- CPU: 45ÂºC
- NB: 49ÂºC
- SB: 39ÂºC

Are those ok temperatures?

Keep in mind I did not re-seat the Northbridge heatsink like most people suggest with this motherboard, I don't really feel like doing it right now.


ASUS has said 65 C for the NB and SB


----------



## RagingCain

I might be in trouble then, my NB hit 68c idle, but its not consistently high. Might put a fan on the area. There is no way to put the any more ram with the noctua, its the heat sink, not the fans in the way. However, if i move the mobo heat sink 3mm to the left, i can rotate the noctua all the way around which will add a 1.5 cm clearance over the dimms.

I will put an ultra kaze on NB for now, but I may have to remove the heatsink later on. I have a lot going on in my head. Worried about my 770 classified not working when I fire her up.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Anybody looking to buy a gtx295 cheap


----------



## tianh

Hey guys, saving me time to read this thread.. But how does the Lucid Hydra technology fare?

I am about to get an extreme and I have an old 8600 GTS lying around. I wonder if itll be faster using a 6970 + 8600 GTS on Hydra as opposed to a single 6970? Something is better than nothing right?

Thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

You guys are absolute artists with your liquid cooling. My heroes!

Well, that was till I head that you actually use Can of Air! Trust me, youngsters, that is so yesterday ....

Invest instead in a DataVac Electric Duster. That would clean up eclipseaudio4's rig in a hot sec. (Well, almost that quickly.)

Geez, you guys are my heroes no more! Can of Air? Ha!









Wait until I start cooling with Liquid Nitrogen!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11695133*
> Hey guys, saving me time to read this thread.. But how does the Lucid Hydra technology fare?
> 
> I am about to get an extreme and I have an old 8600 GTS lying around. I wonder if itll be faster using a 6970 + 8600 GTS on Hydra as opposed to a single 6970? Something is better than nothing right?
> 
> Thanks


Hydra only works with 9xxx, 2xx, 400, series Nvidia and 4XXX,5XXX IIRC ATI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11695540*
> You guys are absolute artists with your liquid cooling. My heroes!
> 
> Well, that was till I head that you actually use Can of Air! Trust me, youngsters, that is so yesterday ....
> 
> Invest instead in a DataVac Electric Duster. That would clean up eclipseaudio4's rig in a hot sec. (Well, almost that quickly.)
> 
> Geez, you guys are my heroes no more! Can of Air? Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until I start cooling with Liquid Nitrogen!


I have one better my Air compressor!


----------



## RagingCain

If you get to Liquid Nitrogen before me Geek, I swear to god I will go back to my lab and soak my computer in borrowed LHe just to hit 23K (-250c) and 8.5 GHz.

I have you both beat: 1st Class Swimmer, United States Navy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11696129*
> Hydra only works with 9xxx, 2xx, 400, series Nvidia and 4XXX,5XXX IIRC ATI


68xx Series and the GTX 580









I think the 8600 GTS can run Physx though so you could use that with the 6970 with or without Hydra interfering.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11696589*
> 
> 68xx Series and the GTX 580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 8600 GTS can run Physx though so you could use that with the 6970 with or without Hydra interfering.


Thanks for the correction I knew I was forgetting something.









Let me tell you something about trying to get my 5870 and 8800GTS to play nice..... I am pissed! I have tried quite a few different ways and have givin up for now. Yes I was able to have both hooked up in slots 1 and 3 but no I could not seem to get it to work correctly (5870 main with GTS doing Phsyx)

I think my rig is complete.(minus a 1.5TB drive)
I know right! Seems insane! But I can play whatever I want @ 1080P it's nice and quiet and I dont see a reason to get more HW for it









Now in about 2 years when I am done with my associates in IT I will be making a new rig, and this one will go to my son. But until then I think I may be set







Once things calm down around here a bit I am going to start setting it up the way I want it.(move GPU to slot 3, better wire management and some cleaning







)

I am going to have to put the OC/benchmarks post on hold for a bit cause I *need* to get working on my school work But I will get it up just need to finalize somethings in my head and then start setting it up the way I think Will work nicely


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> when I am done with my associates in IT


Quote:


> 1st Class Swimmer, United States Navy


Congrats to both of you. Nice to be in such fast company.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11697270*
> Congrats to both of you. Nice to be in such fast company.


meh anyone can do it (get associates) I just decided that i wanted to do what I love for a living and get paid for it







After I finish with that I am going back for my bachelors







So far so good quite easy really just have to make myself do my homework


----------



## Lukather

Congrats on the Overclock for that 5870 Eclipse, that's impressive even with water. Are you planning to run it at those speeds 24/7? if So then from the benchmarks I've been seeing you're basically running a 6970 well done


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11698226*
> Congrats on the Overclock for that 5870 Eclipse, that's impressive even with water. Are you planning to run it at those speeds 24/7? if So then from the benchmarks I've been seeing you're basically running a 6970 well done


yeah I dont really do clocks for bench only. These are 24/7 clocks







I might be able to squeeze out some more even, just need more time... AS5 has not even set in. Man I keep forgetting to get MX2 or what ever it is... O well almost out of AS5 so I will have to order one of these days







Personally I dont like IC7 because it scratched up my AMD 965 I have a bunch of generic crap but I only use it to hold things in place like washers.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11698779*
> yeah I dont really do clocks for bench only. These are 24/7 clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to squeeze out some more even, just need more time... AS5 has not even set in. Man I keep forgetting to get MX2 or what ever it is... O well almost out of AS5 so I will have to order one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I dont like IC7 because it scratched up my AMD 965 I have a bunch of generic crap but I only use it to hold things in place like washers.


I'm with you on the ICD but for different reasons....I think diamond is probably still the superior substance on paper but in reality it's difficulty spreading like some others almost completely negates the benefits of using diamond. I've gone through a tube of 24k and my first tube of 7k mounting and remounting and never once got temps as good as I have now(and had within 10 mins of powering of system after first mount attempt) using the top tier shin etsu(red cap).
I even tried thinning the ICD some with a dab of isopropyl followed by a quick mount/power up but this was largely a failure though someone else might do better at it than I did, in which case it may edge the shin etsu again as I'm only talking about a few degrees difference in the first place, hehe. But....as we all know....every little bit, right?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimbrady;11698990*
> I'm with you on the ICD but for different reasons....I think diamond is probably still the superior substance on paper but in reality it's difficulty spreading like some others almost completely negates the benefits of using diamond. I've gone through a tube of 24k and my first tube of 7k mounting and remounting and never once got temps as good as I have now(and had within 10 mins of powering of system after first mount attempt) using the top tier shin etsu(red cap).
> I even tried thinning the ICD some with a dab of isopropyl followed by a quick mount/power up but this was largely a failure though someone else might do better at it than I did, in which case it may edge the shin etsu again as I'm only talking about a few degrees difference in the first place, hehe. But....as we all know....every little bit, right?


I found that what I had to do was put it into a HOT cup of water to thin it out a bit. That helped a LOT but I still had to retighten after it started to spread and I'm not really down with that. I might try that indego Extreme but @ $15 for two IDK


----------



## slimbrady

Yeah i did near-boiling water a few times too...but the problem was more in the time from when you place on cpu and it cools before you can get a decent mount tightened and powered up...my speculation anyway.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

slimbrady

How much better is the sound between onboard and your card?


----------



## slimbrady

they're pretty similar...as in the same piece of hardware xDD I suppose I should put 'onboard' after it but that's what I'm referring in my specs.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimbrady;11699792*
> they're pretty similar...as in the same piece of hardware xDD I suppose I should put 'onboard' after it but that's what I'm referring in my specs.


meh..... No I dont need a sound card damn me and my wanting of more HW that I dont need !!!!!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11698226*
> Congrats on the Overclock for that 5870 Eclipse, that's impressive even with water. Are you planning to run it at those speeds 24/7? if So then from the benchmarks I've been seeing you're basically running a 6970 well done


BTW a 6970 does get me by a bit when OC'd


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11700004*
> BTW a 6970 does get me by a bit when OC'd


Is the second SS the 5870 oc results for the stalker bench for comparison? Against the 6900 card in the first? Sorry mate it's not tagged...


----------



## Greg0986

Getting my Crosshair Formula IV in 5 days







Can't wait


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Is the second SS the 5870 oc results for the stalker bench for comparison? Against the 6900 card in the first? Sorry mate it's not tagged...


yeah my bad 6970 OC'd to 980/1575 vs my 5870(bottom) @ 1030/1300 I am going to run it again because I think something happened after the first test.


----------



## Lukather

Mate Im honestly trying to remember the last time I saw a Gpu over clock that bridged the release cycle. Great result against the new chip. Just got an apology email and DHL tracking number for the XFX's, estimated arrival is Christmas eve. 
Before then can you pm me the resolutions and settings you want for the bench's? This is my first direct x 11 architecture so several of the tests, unigine et al, are new to me and I want to try and keep it as relevant as possible.


----------



## Tweeky

2- 5870's crossfired, video cards set to factory setting


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11705278*
> 2- 5870's crossfired, video cards set to factory setting


you have it set like this?
Advanced options








Ultra


----------



## Tweeky

no i did not but now i do








and i thought i had a hot video set up


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Still beat me by 23.65 FPS average overall and your cards are at stock, altho I am only running one card


----------



## tianh

Can I run SLI EVGA GTX 570s on my crosshair iv formula board? I know I have to use the special drivers, but will performance be hit in any way?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11706383*
> Still beat me by 23.65 FPS average overall and your cards are at stock, altho I am only running one card










just think what 2 cards would do ?


----------



## des2k

Hey,

just wanted to say the Formula is one great MB. Managed to get my 4GHz OC stable with 1.39 Vcore.

With the M4A88TD-V EVO I needed 1.45v.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11707526*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just think what 2 cards would do ?


gosh I hate you guys! I am now thinking about grabing a 260 216 for $85 or a 470/480 I think I may have issues tho with trixx and I need that program for voltmod!!!!! IDK the 260 is a great deal but is half the 5870 as far as performance... I think if I do decide to get a card I need to be looking at the 470,480 or another 5870..... Guess I need to try to get the GTS hooked up again and see If I would have issues with Trixx.....

Edit: you guys really should talk me out of this! I have 5 videos to convert and then will be testing if trixx will work with an Nvidia card.....

Ragin Do you know what games would be X-mode capable?

Edit 2: GPU going out for RMA







Stupid EK backplate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CompuGeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I might try that indego Extreme but @ $15 for two IDK


I used Indigo Extreme with my V10, the reflow procedure took a little bit longer for me than with a standard cooler, it took over 15 min for the CPU to even get up to proper reflow temeratures due to the cooling capacity of the 10 heat pipes even with the TEC and Fans not plugged in. Overall I like it and would definitely reccomend it as a TIM to anyone wanting near lossless heat coupling.


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Just purchased my Crosshair IV with next day shipping. Last minute early present for myself =)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11708998*
> gosh I hate you guys! I am now thinking about grabing a 260 216 for $85 or a 470/480 I think I may have issues tho with trixx and I need that program for voltmod!!!!! IDK the 260 is a great deal but is half the 5870 as far as performance... I think if I do decide to get a card I need to be looking at the 470,480 or another 5870..... Guess I need to try to get the GTS hooked up again and see If I would have issues with Trixx.....
> 
> Edit: you guys really should talk me out of this! I have 5 videos to convert and then will be testing if trixx will work with an Nvidia card.....
> 
> Ragin Do you know what games would be X-mode capable?
> 
> Edit 2: GPU going out for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid EK backplate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK i will try: *Don't do it*
What do you people think: which would be fastest on the extreme - [email protected] or [email protected] or 580+6970 ?


----------



## Lukather

Edit 2: GPU going out for RMA







Stupid EK backplate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







[/QUOTE]

Eclipse what happened? Don't tell me the little 5870 that could died


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamslapchopwow;11714133*
> Just purchased my Crosshair IV with next day shipping. Last minute early present for myself =)


very good


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11714420*
> What do you people think: which would be fastest on the extreme - [email protected] or [email protected] or 580+6970 ?


2 580s.

I wonder how well a 580 + 6970 functions.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11716782*
> 2 580s.
> 
> I wonder how well a 580 + 6970 functions.


wondering the same thing as well.

So let me understand this correctly after reading ten or so pages from this thread. The Extreme has worse onboard sound card than the formula? Worse NIC than the formula? Does the extreme even have gamefirst technology? If anyone could chime in thatd be great


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11717235*
> wondering the same thing as well.
> 
> So let me understand this correctly after reading ten or so pages from this thread. The Extreme has worse onboard sound card than the formula? Worse NIC than the formula? Does the extreme even have gamefirst technology? If anyone could chime in thatd be great


i was looking in the manual but i could not find game first for the extreme









others have said the extreme does not have as good a sound system as the formula but i can not tell the differance


















i have an extreme and formula and i like them both a lot


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11714566*
> Edit 2: GPU going out for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid EK backplate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eclipse what happened? Don't tell me the little 5870 that could died[/QUOTE]

mmm yeah.... Not sure who to blame EK of XFX. The backplate is not quite flat on the back and some of the solder joints are a little big so either could be to blame. I thought I had plenty of room, guess not. Fired it up, about to go into windows then "click" and power down. "$h1T" reboot VGA light on hold just like when I forgot to plug her in...









It gets even better though droped in one of my GTS's O wait haha no boot it screwed my install, "bah" grab repair disk, nope "great! eh WTH" drop in the asus disk "F yeah!" into windows. Still screwed but I can fix that only driver problems









When I though my woes were over.... Put in support ticket to XFX last night. Hmmm no response yet today. Call Support number "We're sorry but we are closed due to the Christmas holiday....."
(insert explicitness here. A LOT of it!!!!!!







)

What else can go wrong ?????


----------



## Lukather

Damn that's a shame buddy, but much like Cain's 580 dramas let's hope you score a new card to clock the shaders off. I've run into dramas fitting after market cooling on a non reference card. My xfx 4890 didn't have the three pin on board power connector for the accelero so I had to get creative with the boards wiring....funnily enough it's the franken-xfx that's still alive out of the three I've had.....
Not to play







advocate but Im sure that EK block would probably fit a 6970 too


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11717756*
> i was looking in the manual but i could not find game first for the extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> others have said the extreme does not have as good a sound system as the formula but i can not tell the differance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have an extreme and formula and i like them both a lot


damn that sucks. I dont get why they would give the top of the line motherboard with a worse nic card and sound card then the older model.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11718539*
> Damn that's a shame buddy, but much like Cain's 580 dramas let's hope you score a new card to clock the shaders off. I've run into dramas fitting after market cooling on a non reference card. My xfx 4890 didn't have the three pin on board power connector for the accelero so I had to get creative with the boards wiring....funnily enough it's the franken-xfx that's still alive out of the three I've had.....
> Not to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> advocate but Im sure that EK block would probably fit a 6970 too


Thought about that too,(mounting holes dont line up) as well as picking up a ref 5870. I think the barbs would align between the ref and non ref ek blocks.... IDK


----------



## MacA

Just submitted my validation and stuff.

Hi everyone ^^.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11718596*
> damn that sucks. I dont get why they would give the top of the line motherboard with a worse nic card and sound card then the older model.


the formula has the sound and the extreme has the video there is more profit in the sale of 2 boards


----------



## MacA

Just a question: what's the best bios (OC wise) for the IV Formula?

I searched but the only answer I found is for the Extreme version...


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thought about that too,(mounting holes dont line up) as well as picking up a ref 5870. I think the barbs would align between the ref and non ref ek blocks.... IDK


Hmmmm...well the block will definitely fit a reference card no dramas but you said it was the back plate and a few can do solders that killed the beast? Maybe if xfx will ship a new one just run a couple of synthetic spacers to give the backplate some clearance. Also if you give me the mounting distances between holes in the pcb I'll measure up the 6970 when it arrives and maybe we'll be in luck. The 4870 and 5870 reference cards shared the same dimensions for the holes so some water blocks were cross generational.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacA*


Just a question: what's the best bios (OC wise) for the IV Formula?

I searched but the only answer I found is for the Extreme version...


Hey mate, the fastest clocking formula in the club is running bios 1102 [IOSFINI]
and he's pulling CPU:1090T @ 4.435GHz, CPU/NB @ 3360MHz
But that's with a chilled water set up.

Hope this helps


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hmmmm...well the block will definitely fit a reference card no dramas but you said it was the back plate and a few can do solders that killed the beast? Maybe if xfx will ship a new one just run a couple of synthetic spacers to give the backplate some clearance. Also if you give me the mounting distances between holes in the pcb I'll measure up the 6970 when it arrives and maybe we'll be in luck. The 4870 and 5870 reference cards shared the same dimensions for the holes so some water blocks were cross generational.


The metal that they use on the back of the cards. The points were a little big.

Problem is mine is non-reference


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11720459*
> The metal that they use on the back of the cards. The points were a little big.
> 
> Problem is mine is non-reference


Ah damn, well fingers crossed xfx are of the opinion that "tis the season"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Ah damn, well fingers crossed xfx are of the opinion that "tis the season"


Nah should be fine. once they get back from christmas break!!!!
















Look at what I have to work with!


----------



## MacA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hey mate, the fastest clocking formula in the club is running bios 1102 [IOSFINI]
and he's pulling CPU:1090T @ 4.435GHz, CPU/NB @ 3360MHz
But that's with a chilled water set up.

Hope this helps


Okay thanks, +rep.

Just updated to 1102, I'll play with my OC and see if it's any better.


----------



## mav2000

Let us know how it goes...am still at one version before the last.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


OK i will try: *Don't do it*
What do you people think: which would be fastest on the extreme - [email protected] or [email protected] or 580+6970 ?


I dont belive you.

Have you or anyone else running Xfire noticed microstutter? If so how bad is it?


----------



## bl1nk

Hey guys, having a bit of a compatibility issue with my crosshair iv formula and my Apogee GT. Was hoping anyone here had any info for me.

The instructions included with the apogee say that removing the motherboard from the case is not necessary because of the nuts that pass through the motherboard. So, no back plate is needed. Well here is my problem, I have no nuts going through my motherboard, so the block has nothing to screw onto.

I bought the apogee and the 1090t from a user here who used them together, so I thought they were 100% compatible but I guess it involves the type of motherboard you have too?

Am I missing something here, or will these parts just not work together?

Sorry for the noob questions, but I am new to all of this and a bit stressed to be honest.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1nk*


Hey guys, having a bit of a compatibility issue with my crosshair iv formula and my Apogee GT. Was hoping anyone here had any info for me.

The instructions included with the apogee say that removing the motherboard from the case is not necessary because of the nuts that pass through the motherboard. So, no back plate is needed. Well here is my problem, I have no nuts going through my motherboard, so the block has nothing to screw onto.

I bought the apogee and the 1090t from a user here who used them together, so I thought they were 100% compatible but I guess it involves the type of motherboard you have too?

Am I missing something here, or will these parts just not work together?

Sorry for the noob questions, but I am new to all of this and a bit stressed to be honest.


All good mate nothing worse than hitting a wall with an install.
Have a look here:http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/S...cessoriesb.jpg
as shown the block should have several bolts and fittings accompanying it, the bolts are fitted with a synthetic washer and fed through from the back of the board, cpublock & mounting plate slide over the bolts down to the CPU, then more washers and nuts are used to secure the block in place. If anything required missing go to swiftech's site and you can buy the bits and pieces for around 2.50$-10.00$.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Nah should be fine. once they get back from christmas break!!!!
















Look at what I have to work with!


Oh...wow...erm...that actually physically hurt to look at, I feel your pain buddy.







well after Christmas there should be some awesome deals on 5870's maybe snap up a Christmas bargain n crossfire when the dead card gets resurrected? Give you something in the mean time and feed your tweaking habit for a while too


----------



## begjr2

hey guys how do i join this club


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2;11724256*
> hey guys how do i join this club


Well if you bought the hardware and posted on the forum I think you're qualified....but filling out the little app you can get to following the link on the first page labeled "(mobo here) Users Click Me!" we would all appreciate the added data I'm sure. =) You can also grab the HTML code for the siggy which you can then add into your signature via UserCP option(can fill out your system there as well as I see you haven't gotten around to it yet). That is optional of course, but if you like the stuff chances are you'd be proud to let others know whenever you make a post.









EDIT: Nvm, I see your system specs were filled out, sozzzeee.


----------



## RagingCain

You crazy Devil Dogs! Lucid guide slightly updated. Now with compatibility charts... which need to be remade.

I had microstutter but I was using a reference and 2 non-references. I am told it was just luck of the draw. When Crossfiring, despite blabbing about being any brand/reference Crossfireable, just stick with like cards, then you can try and fix it. There are dozen more variables with non-reference variations.

Grab another XFX 5870 non-reference (no super clock or black edition.) Just plain jane card, and you *would/should* be fine.

Especially with the NB @ 2800+, that greatly helps with bandwidth issues/communication.

Ordered a 3rd GTX 580, RMAed GPU #2, getting a full replacement. Should have everything running in two weeks. I will be moving and hopefully be in Oklahoma by the 31st. Busy busy. I will try and finish Lucid Guide before then. Secondly I will also be doing a big spreadsheet with clocks and voltages for the 1100T, similar to my 4.0 GHz thread I made, but I will put in here somewhere on this thread.


----------



## marjamar

Hello people.

Been pretty busy and not too much overclocking to be done -- If and until I go to water cooling. Thought I may as well sign-up with this group now that it's possible to do so (thanks eclipse/Raging for taking on some extra work).

I did fool around a while back and found I can post at 4.4Ghz. This makes me think I need to look at water cooling, as I can most likely get this rig up to that speed full time, if I do water the right way that is. I've been looking and reading, but I really don't have a clear-cut choice to go with yet. I've been talking to people at dangerden.com and have sent a handful of emails to other water companies, but not getting anything back from them. This more or less makes me look toward the single company that has given up some time to talk to me.

Anybody here got the best watercooling working on their system? Maybe I can copy it







if you let me know what it is and where to buy it.

I want really good cooling for the CPU and GTX 470. Don't want alot of fan noise and I'd like to keep it all in or on my Antec Lanboy Air box. I suppose I should go to the water cooling section here, but since there's a few water cooled rigs in this club, thought I should ask for help here first.

On an aside -- I downloaded the MSi Afterburner and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. benchmark to try. My lowly GTX 470 bumped up to 740MHz did OK I guess (see pic). I really haven't been overclocking the GPU to speak of, so I'm not too sure how hard I can push it yet. Temps get to about 87 C. at this setting, which I guess is close to the ceiling. I've heard that on water, this GPU stays around 40 C. or so overclocked. That would be better no doubt.

Thanks for any advice.

-Rodger


----------



## Lukather

Watercooling when building something outside of a pre constructed kit can become pretty complicated darn quick. There are plenty of water-cooling walk throughs on the net. I say this not because I'm not happy to take the time to help, we all are, but because often these guides are far more in depth and informative than many of us can be on the fly.
A few tips to get started.
The antec lanboy air is a great case with a lot of 12cm fan mounts, so start by looking at where you can/want to mount your Radiator/s. My advice is to go with something like an EK 360 radiator this should provide enough cooling for a single gpu and CPU. While having your GPU and CPU on independent loops is ideal, it can be cost prohibitive quickly(I.e 2xrad 2xpump additional fans) also construction complexity goes up.
As far as water blocks, Ive found that the EK supreme HF full copper is excellent, easy to install and lapped out of the box however an apogee xt has been shown to perform similarly, though I've no personal experience. Dangerden products are fantastic.
Next up choose your fitting and hose size, G1/4 threaded compression fittings help prevent leaks and are simplest to install, though you can also go the barb and clamp route, which while cheaper is a pain to install in most circumstances and occasionally swing and miss with leaks. 1/2inch diameter tygon hosing is good stuff, a little stiff but takes a bit of abuse before it'll kink(IMPORTANT!!!! when purchasing fittings look at the inner diameter of the hose and the thickness of the wall of the hose, as 1/2 " tubing will fit over the barb on a 1/2" compression fitting but the nut that screws down and fixes the seal won't work if the wall of the hose is too thick!! Ask the guys at danger den et al to check your bits for compatibility before you check out if your not sure)
Next up is a pump a swiftech655 or Laing D5 is personal preference, though I use the swiftech branded unit they're basically identical.
Reservior, this is a personal choice, but when mounting it in your case look to fix it so that it's above the pump, there are some 5.25" bay reservoirs out there, I use an xspc unit, but avoid the ones that mount the pump in the reservoir as this has resulted in leaks in my experience and they often require you to use the screws from your pump which are too short for the purpose.
Coolant. Pick something with a biocide in it to prevent nasty swamp thing moments and an anti corrosive as you will likely have nickel, copper, silver etc in your loop components and we want them to live a long and useful life. If your looking at case lighting with uv cathodes, you can get a uv reactive coolant for that borg look.
Finally when you have your loop together test it with all your components out of the case so that the loop is the only thing in there, use some paper towels to spot slow leaks, run for 12-24 hours to ensure no leaks. You can run the leak test with distiller water to avoid wasting expensive coolant, but DONOT use plain water this will cause corrosion.
When filling the loop try to get all the air bubbles out, I suggest plumbing in a fill port via a simple T fitting at the top of the loop to do the filling as air will seek the highest point in your loop to hang out, and plenty will be in your radiator, seal the loop and tilt the radiator/case until the air is at the fill port relase-refill-repeat until gone. Watch some videos on YouTube before doing this as they will show you how to run your pump during the filling process.
Optionally you can plumb in a second T fitting toward the bottom of the loop as a drain port, you will need to drain-flush-refill your system for maintenance and upgrade purposes and it is a godsend when you need to do this. Finally follow all the usual safety precautions and mounting/Tim guidelines and stay dry: )
If I've missed anything please add to this guys


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11727928*
> Watercooling when building something outside of a pre constructed kit can become pretty complicated darn quick. There are plenty of water-cooling walk throughs on the net. I say this not because I'm not happy to take the time to help, we all are, but because often these guides are far more in depth and informative than many of us can be on the fly.
> A few tips to get started.
> The antec lanboy air is a great case with a lot of 12cm fan mounts, so start by looking at where you can/want to mount your Radiator/s. My advice is to go with something like an EK 360 radiator this should provide enough cooling for a single gpu and CPU. While having your GPU and CPU on independent loops is ideal, it can be cost prohibitive quickly(I.e 2xrad 2xpump additional fans) also construction complexity goes up.
> As far as water blocks, Ive found that the EK supreme HF full copper is excellent, easy to install and lapped out of the box however an apogee xt has been shown to perform similarly, though I've no personal experience. Dangerden products are fantastic.
> Next up choose your fitting and hose size, G1/4 threaded compression fittings help prevent leaks and are simplest to install, though you can also go the barb and clamp route, which while cheaper is a pain to install in most circumstances and occasionally swing and miss with leaks. 1/2inch diameter tygon hosing is good stuff, a little stiff but takes a bit of abuse before it'll kink(IMPORTANT!!!! when purchasing fittings look at the inner diameter of the hose and the thickness of the wall of the hose, as 1/2 " tubing will fit over the barb on a 1/2" compression fitting but the nut that screws down and fixes the seal won't work if the wall of the hose is too thick!! Ask the guys at danger den et al to check your bits for compatibility before you check out if your not sure)
> Next up is a pump a swiftech655 or Laing D5 is personal preference, though I use the swiftech branded unit they're basically identical.
> Reservior, this is a personal choice, but when mounting it in your case look to fix it so that it's above the pump, there are some 5.25" bay reservoirs out there, I use an xspc unit, but avoid the ones that mount the pump in the reservoir as this has resulted in leaks in my experience and they often require you to use the screws from your pump which are too short for the purpose.
> Coolant. Pick something with a biocide in it to prevent nasty swamp thing moments and an anti corrosive as you will likely have nickel, copper, silver etc in your loop components and we want them to live a long and useful life. If your looking at case lighting with uv cathodes, you can get a uv reactive coolant for that borg look.
> Finally when you have your loop together test it with all your components out of the case so that the loop is the only thing in there, use some paper towels to spot slow leaks, run for 12-24 hours to ensure no leaks. You can run the leak test with distiller water to avoid wasting expensive coolant, but DONOT use plain water this will cause corrosion.
> When filling the loop try to get all the air bubbles out, I suggest plumbing in a fill port via a simple T fitting at the top of the loop to do the filling as air will seek the highest point in your loop to hang out, and plenty will be in your radiator, seal the loop and tilt the radiator/case until the air is at the fill port relase-refill-repeat until gone. Watch some videos on YouTube before doing this as they will show you how to run your pump during the filling process.
> Optionally you can plumb in a second T fitting toward the bottom of the loop as a drain port, you will need to drain-flush-refill your system for maintenance and upgrade purposes and it is a godsend when you need to do this. Finally follow all the usual safety precautions and mounting/Tim guidelines and stay dry: )
> If I've missed anything please add to this guys


Appreciate the thoughful advise Lukather. I'm thinking I'd like to have an external radiator that would set on top of this case. There are 2 sets of mounts for 120mm fans up there so maybe I can find a radiator/reservoir system that will utilize these mount points somehow.

-Rodger


----------



## RagingCain

Lucid guide has been updated to v 1.0.3


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11721882*
> I dont belive you.
> 
> Have you or anyone else running Xfire noticed microstutter? If so how bad is it?










microstutter














ver. 10.11 shakes like a Earthquake









i am using 10.10 it only stutter a little







10.8 is better







i have not tried 10.12 Scared too
















i contacted XFX and they tried to help but i had to go back to driver 10.10 to get some thing i could live with
it been getting worse since 10.8


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11721394*
> Nah should be fine. once they get back from christmas break!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what I have to work with!


*To Bad So Sad*


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar;11728205*
> Appreciate the thoughful advise Lukather. I'm thinking I'd like to have an external radiator that would set on top of this case. There are 2 sets of mounts for 120mm fans up there so maybe I can find a radiator/reservoir system that will utilize these mount points somehow.
> 
> -Rodger


Have a look here mate, though if it's a 240 rad I strongly suggest only the CPU under water as both would likely outstrip the cooling ability of a 240. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c95/s160/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-120mm_Dual-Page1.html
I'd suggest though:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12370/ex-rad-199/EK_CoolStream_360_XT_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XT_360.html?tl=g30c95s161
Mounted externally from the left side of the drivebay cage where there are 3x120mm fan mounts.
Pm me any questions mate so we don't clog up the main thread: )


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11728525*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> microstutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ver. 10.11 shakes like a Earthquake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am using 10.10 it only stutter a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.8 is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have not tried 10.12 Scared too


I ran 10.12 for about a day before going back to 10.10 blue screened like a CGI convention...


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11725560*
> You crazy Devil Dogs! Lucid guide slightly updated. Now with compatibility charts... which need to be remade.
> 
> I had microstutter but I was using a reference and 2 non-references. I am told it was just luck of the draw. When Crossfiring, despite blabbing about being any brand/reference Crossfireable, just stick with like cards, then you can try and fix it. There are dozen more variables with non-reference variations.
> 
> Grab another XFX 5870 non-reference (no super clock or black edition.) Just plain jane card, and you *would/should* be fine.
> 
> Especially with the NB @ 2800+, that greatly helps with bandwidth issues/communication.
> 
> Ordered a 3rd GTX 580, RMAed GPU #2, getting a full replacement. Should have everything running in two weeks. I will be moving and hopefully be in Oklahoma by the 31st. Busy busy. I will try and finish Lucid Guide before then. Secondly I will also be doing a big spreadsheet with clocks and voltages for the 1100T, similar to my 4.0 GHz thread I made, but I will put in here somewhere on this thread.


TRI Sli? Awesome! cant wait to see the damage mate: D how far have you pushed that 1100T so far?


----------



## RagingCain

Nope, just a measily 4.093 GHz, but I did it with my eyes closed though. Making my guide taught me more about overclocking than it probably helped anyone else. Because of the move, I am not really working on my OC but I am just going to create a spread sheet and duplicate every clock speed between 2800 up to 4400 GHz, with varying voltages on Vcore, CPU-NB, DramV, and also varying GHz on the NB/Memory etc. Just an all encompassing chart. It should be much easier for me as this will be my 4th time making it and I will have a lame i7 to be productive with.

Kept having Kcuestag's issue after 256 FSB, I suspect instability brought on by a low voltage somewhere, because the second it was 254, it remained stable again.

HELP:
I would love some help with the Lucid Guide, I have obviously left the ATi scene (haha eclipse seems to be loving my absence) so I would love some scores from Unigine Heaven and 3DMark Vantage/3DMark 11 (when its supported) using all sorts of cards. Has to be using Lucid Hydra Logix. Need screen shots of vantage scores and the HTML output for Unigine, I know you can't print screen in Unigine with Lucid running. OH, you can't screenshot with Lucid in a few programs, that should go in the guide....

We can do non-Lucid lists as well if you choose to so we can get good comparisons of performance. *We will have only two games to benchmark.* My thoughts are it should be Aliens vs. Predator (DX11 & Tesselation & easy benchmarker), Metro2033 (the new Crysis), and S.T.A.L.K.E.R CoP (another beefy Xray engine.) I will also take other suggestions.

I am going to see if I can find my 5870s tri-firex and crossfirex scores too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11729375*
> Nope, just a measily 4.093 GHz, but I did it with my eyes closed though. Making my guide taught me more about overclocking than it probably helped anyone else. Because of the move, I am not really working on my OC but I am just going to create a spread sheet and duplicate every clock speed between 2800 up to 4400 GHz, with varying voltages on Vcore, CPU-NB, DramV, and also varying GHz on the NB/Memory etc. Just an all encompassing chart. It should be much easier for me as this will be my 4th time making it and I will have a lame i7 to be productive with.
> 
> Kept having Kcuestag's issue after 256 FSB, I suspect instability brought on by a low voltage somewhere, because the second it was 254, it remained stable again.


Did you manage to get past 256Fsb?

How did you fix it?

This could save me money on the new RAM I am buying next week!

Please tell me!!! I'm tired of being at 3.6Ghz, I want more!!!


----------



## Tweeky

which other air coolers *fit best* and work good on the formula and/or the extreme with *2* tall memory sticks in the *black or blue* slots ?

















added note: the Zalman cnps 10x performa and the corsair A-70 fit nice


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> which other air coolers fit best and work good on the formula and/or the extreme with 2 tall memory sticks in the black or blue slots ?
> 
> added note: the Zalman cnps 10x performa and the corsair A-70 fit nice


I have heard much better reviews of the brand new A-70 revisions to be honest, be prepared to replace fans for Push Pull of course








Quote:


> Did you manage to get past 256Fsb?
> 
> How did you fix it?
> 
> This could save me money on the new RAM I am buying next week!
> 
> Please tell me!!! I'm tired of being at 3.6Ghz, I want more!!!


It will be two weeks+ before I can probably diagnose the FSB issue, I will tell you this, 254 stable (8 hour test) SHOULD NOT give you post errors at 256, so I think its a FSB "hole" I believe they are called. I could understand Windows instability or BSOD, but not POST failing from just 2 FSB with 254 being so stable at the same voltages. It might be possible to go higher than 256, but like I said it will take a few weeks to work it out. I am running at 4.0GHz and 2070 MHz DDR3 and 3070MHz NB, at 254 I think.

Off-topic:
Lucid Guide 1.0.4a is now posted. Added half an installation guide.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I have heard much better reviews of the brand new A-70 revisions to be honest, be prepared to replace fans for Push Pull of course









It will be two weeks+ before I can probably diagnose the FSB issue, I will tell you this, 254 stable (8 hour test) SHOULD NOT give you post errors at 256, so I think its a FSB "hole" I believe they are called. I could understand Windows instability or BSOD, but not POST failing from just 2 FSB with 254 being so stable at the same voltages. It might be possible to go higher than 256, but like I said it will take a few weeks to work it out. I am running at 4.0GHz and 2070 MHz DDR3 and 3070MHz NB, at 254 I think.

Off-topic:
Lucid Guide 1.0.4a is now posted. Added half an installation guide.


Really hope you can help me fix it.


----------



## RagingCain

Have you tried just arbitrary numbers above 250? Like 275? 280? 300? I believe they would need a higher voltages accordingly.

Also confirmed a OC review site managed to get 335 MHz reference clock.

Source

Have you tried using TurboV Evo to oveclock once you are in Windows? You can save to BIOS good settings you want to keep.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11729825*
> I have heard much better reviews of the brand new A-70 revisions to be honest, be prepared to replace fans for Push Pull of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be two weeks+ before I can probably diagnose the FSB issue, I will tell you this, 254 stable (8 hour test) SHOULD NOT give you post errors at 256, so I think its a FSB "hole" I believe they are called. I could understand Windows instability or BSOD, but not POST failing from just 2 FSB with 254 being so stable at the same voltages. It might be possible to go higher than 256, but like I said it will take a few weeks to work it out. I am running at 4.0GHz and 2070 MHz DDR3 and 3070MHz NB, at 254 I think.
> 
> Off-topic:
> Lucid Guide 1.0.4a is now posted. Added half an installation guide.


Hmmm I think you may be onto something Cain, from 250 on I was bumping fsb by 1 and retesting adjusting voltages as necessary. hit a max of 253.7(ignore turbo V evo the fsb bumps up by 1 over bios settings) above that she wouldn't post for some strange reason, which is why I settled on 251 x16.5 until I could diagnose it further, I figured I'd wait until the new sticks arrived and then try some variations of 270 etc. I've read a similar review and it was 350 fsb, it probably is just a hole...

Damn, ill post screen later, its timing out sending the request to ocn


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11729375*
> Nope, just a measily 4.093 GHz, but I did it with my eyes closed though. Making my guide taught me more about overclocking than it probably helped anyone else. Because of the move, I am not really working on my OC but I am just going to create a spread sheet and duplicate every clock speed between 2800 up to 4400 GHz, with varying voltages on Vcore, CPU-NB, DramV, and also varying GHz on the NB/Memory etc. Just an all encompassing chart. It should be much easier for me as this will be my 4th time making it and I will have a lame i7 to be productive with.
> 
> Kept having Kcuestag's issue after 256 FSB, I suspect instability brought on by a low voltage somewhere, because the second it was 254, it remained stable again.
> 
> HELP:
> I would love some help with the Lucid Guide, I have obviously left the ATi scene (haha eclipse seems to be loving my absence) so I would love some scores from Unigine Heaven and 3DMark Vantage/3DMark 11 (when its supported) using all sorts of cards. Has to be using Lucid Hydra Logix. Need screen shots of vantage scores and the HTML output for Unigine, I know you can't print screen in Unigine with Lucid running. OH, you can't screenshot with Lucid in a few programs, that should go in the guide....
> 
> We can do non-Lucid lists as well if you choose to so we can get good comparisons of performance. *We will have only two games to benchmark.* My thoughts are it should be Aliens vs. Predator (DX11 & Tesselation & easy benchmarker), Metro2033 (the new Crysis), and S.T.A.L.K.E.R CoP (another beefy Xray engine.) I will also take other suggestions.
> 
> I am going to see if I can find my 5870s tri-firex and crossfirex scores too.


I'll send through some data I'm going to crunch for eclipse with the 6970's I'll run it in lucid too, tossing up between waiting and quadfiring with a 6990 or tri fire/quad fire with one or two more 6970's, will the extreme run any of these configurations?


----------



## RagingCain

It will run a single 6990 + 6970 + 6970 in quadfirex, but only 6970s in Lucid unfortunately.

Although I don't want people to think me egotistical, give Lucid info another look over. I am really looking for more recommendations for the guide. Keep in mind its already lengthy, the install guide is about half finished, and trouble-shooting has yet to begin.

I am adding quirky information after that about miscellaneous info I discovered myself.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11730413*
> Have you tried just arbitrary numbers above 250? Like 275? 280? 300? I believe they would need a higher voltages accordingly.
> 
> Also confirmed a OC review site managed to get 335 MHz reference clock.
> 
> Source
> 
> Have you tried using TurboV Evo to oveclock once you are in Windows? You can save to BIOS good settings you want to keep.


I did try TurboV Evo, any OC I applied would make Windows 7 freeze... And I would need to reboot the PC with the reset button









Any suggestion?

Or should I just go buy new RAM?


----------



## RagingCain

I mean it could be RAM, but I never tried OCing on this board with just with FSB before either. IF YOU want my opinion, grab a bucket of patience, grab a notepad, or another computer with spreadsheets







and begin testing FSBs UP and DOWN with voltages.

Look up Reference Clock Overclocking guides. I think there are other voltages that are important for you to increment other than Vcore.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11730780*
> It will run a single 6990 + 6970 + 6970 in quadfirex, but only 6970s in Lucid unfortunately.
> 
> Although I don't want people to think me egotistical, give Lucid info another look over. I am really looking for more recommendations for the guide. Keep in mind its already lengthy, the install guide is about half finished, and trouble-shooting has yet to begin.
> 
> I am adding quirky information after that about miscellaneous info I discovered myself.


Thanks mate, I'll use the time before the 6990 is released to see what the lucid guys come up with as far as support for dual gpu's and better scaling against xfire. the scaling difference is about the only reason I'm a bit skittish of the Lucid path, as really the scaling performance of Ati's new architecture in multi gpu configurations was the big decider for me, well that and it'll help us push the extreme from different angles.

Oh I re-read the Lucid guide after my last post, Mate sterling work, you're nailing it:thumb:


----------



## _Carnage_

I wish there was someone willing to try testing a multi-GPU card like a 5970 with the Extreme board just to check and verify once and for all that it'll work in slot 1. You know, just in case anyone asks and it'd be known for sure so there'd be no 'surprises', heh.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

For FSB "issues" NB voltage is key!(not cpu-NB but NB) for my 320 FSB I have to run 1.55V to the NB(which is why I have a 120MM 110CFM fan blowing directly at it







) Also there are holes(places where no matter what it will not post)

Hope this helps









getting ready to pull the trigger on another XFX 5870 v2 Altho I am really thinking about an Nvidia card???(lucid







) Ragin I am going to check out your guide and see what it tells me(in the subtext)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Re-edit: OK I need to know if saphire trixx works when an Nvidia card is present! Please someone be able to tell me! Ragin where you at?????

Trying to decide on if I should grab another 5870 v2 XFX $279-239 after rebate or a 470 for 250........

meh 2nd 5870 on the way.... now I will just have to wait for XFX and then get a another WB...


----------



## RagingCain

I don't think it does at all. I can't even download it without registering a 68xx. After I had to signup for what should be a bunch of Sapphire spam now. *Afterburner does work for me on core voltages*.... is that good enough (Beta 5) for what you need?

Here is what I think about going all pro-Lucid. If you fail to meet the requirements of compatibility, then Lucid defaults to just one video card and one Physx card







If you are okay with that or you don't play really demanding games like I do, then it should be fun and you can patiently wait for driver updates ya know?

If you go 5870, and then Lucid gives you any problems with a game you simply enable Crossfire and disable Lucid and you can still render with both cards









What I would do is get an older nVidia card (26x/27x) which can be used as either Physx OR as Lucids 3rd GPU for benchmarking. You can see from the list that not many of the titles support 3 GPUs anyways so we won't see more for a while.


----------



## RagingCain

*LUCID GUIDE UPDATE: v 1.05a*
Added benchmarking spread sheets, added the other half of install guide, added some Q&A Troubleshooting. Added some more linkity links.

I wouldn't say its complete, but I touch on many topics.


----------



## _Carnage_

Awesome!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I don't think it does at all. I can't even download it without registering a 68xx. After I had to signup for what should be a bunch of Sapphire spam now. *Afterburner does work for me on core voltages*.... is that good enough (Beta 5) for what you need?

Here is what I think about going all pro-Lucid. If you fail to meet the requirements of compatibility, then Lucid defaults to just one video card and one Physx card







If you are okay with that or you don't play really demanding games like I do, then it should be fun and you can patiently wait for driver updates ya know?

If you go 5870, and then Lucid gives you any problems with a game you simply enable Crossfire and disable Lucid and you can still render with both cards









What I would do is get an older nVidia card (26x/27x) which can be used as either Physx OR as Lucids 3rd GPU for benchmarking. You can see from the list that not many of the titles support 3 GPUs anyways so we won't see more for a while.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


*LUCID GUIDE UPDATE: v 1.05a*
Added benchmarking spread sheets, added the other half of install guide, added some Q&A Troubleshooting. Added some more linkity links.

I wouldn't say its complete, but I touch on many topics.


Well I pulled the trigger on the second 5870 V2 XFX of course. I'm talking with tech support about RMA'ing my card, and should have 2 260 216's to play with again within a month.

So, 
Things to do:
Bench 
5870 & 260
5870 & 2 260's
5870 Xfire
2 5870's using lucid
2 5870's plus a 260
and if it is supported 2 5870's and 2 260's

Lol should be fun but any of them involving 2 5870's will have to wait till I get the second one back...

link to Trixx no registering no crap strait download







and this is the one I used on the 5870 that allowed me to overvolt


----------



## Lukather

Thanks for the link Eclipse, looking forward to seeing the results there, especially the dual 5870 and 260 set up


----------



## RagingCain

I honestly think 5870 + 2 260s might be able to pump out comparable 2x 580s numbers.

PLEASE make sure you to get a screenshot so we can add it to the guide. My only benchmark is me, and *I hate that*.

@Lukather, they sent your RAM back, dealing with that crap now. Some customs issue? No cost to you of course.

Downloading Trixx now... lol 6 hours... I am off to the post office, brb.


----------



## RagingCain

@Lukather, The RAM is back on its way to Sydney.

@Eclipse, program won't even run you should definitely add that link to the main post. Just try with Afterburner beta.


----------



## Lukather

Weird US customs or Australian Customs? which I believe consists of one guy in a rowboat off Botany bay with a twelve gauge... Thanks buddy, sorry it's been such a Hassle...


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11744723*
> Weird US customs or Australian Customs? which I believe consists of one guy in a rowboat off Botany bay with a twelve gauge... Thanks buddy, sorry it's been such a Hassle...


US Customs claims I declared too low of a value for a "Computer Part" which they flagged for inspection. I repacked it and sent it off. It won't fail this time









I will have a tracking number for you in the next 12~18 hours.


----------



## Lukather

Cain any chance you can post the numbers for those 580's if you have any bench screens hanging around? really curious what they pull behind a phenom 2, any bottlenecking?


----------



## RagingCain

Uh, I have one off on RMA and the other isn't opened. Was saving it for next week after the move... although I am itching to open it.....

What benchmark did you have in mind?


----------



## Lukather

Well I've got a list from eclipse lol but the main ones I'm curious about are unigine and Vantage (though I know the physx component favours Cpu scores with Nvidia cards) I'd like to see the legs on an x6 that doesn't have to do the physx calculations, plus I've seen scores for two gtx580's ranging from 38000 to 51000 and that's a little more of a skew than I'd expect in any test case...

Ah I see, pesky buggers, why don't they pick on the drug dealers instead of the poor UPS using overclocker! I'd claim government conspiracy if I wasn't technically employed by one


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11742780*
> I honestly think 5870 + 2 260s might be able to pump out comparable 2x 580s numbers.
> 
> PLEASE make sure you to get a screenshot so we can add it to the guide. My only benchmark is me, and *I hate that*.
> 
> @Lukather, they sent your RAM back, dealing with that crap now. Some customs issue? No cost to you of course.
> 
> Downloading Trixx now... lol 6 hours... I am off to the post office, brb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11744688*
> 
> @Eclipse, program won't even run you should definitely add that link to the main post. Just try with Afterburner beta.


Dont worry I will be doing a lot of benching (GTX's and second 850TX are being loaned to me by my Brother-In-Law) I will have tons of SS's!

I will try Afterburner Beta and Trixx will only work with ATI cards, and that was the only release that would work with non-ref 5870's. It was made for the 6XXX series so it is a wonder it works with my 5870 at all









Going to add the link to OP after class tonight.

Crap forgot Lucid will not do Quad GPU yet.... hopefully by the time I have all the cards here it will. I know there will be updates for the 570 and 560(hopefully) so maybe they will get that in there too.


----------



## RagingCain

I will hook it up tomorrow after work. I will do Unigine, Vantage, and 3DMark 11.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just noticed that almost everyone that has signed up to the members list is running at or over 4 GHZ.
*WAY TO GO EVERYONE!*
For those of you not there I would love to help you try!
IncurableGeek I bet you can get there!
dudes45 Sorry but I cant help you if your on the stock cooler








MacA I think you might be able to get there need more info


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11745847*
> I will hook it up tomorrow after work. I will do Unigine, Vantage, and 3DMark 11.


Champion, thanks Cain, ah yes the new, 3D mark awesome:devil:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

new 5870 should be here Friday (I HOPE) damn I miss my power


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hello once again it is me with another prob. Why is it I have two had three Matrix 5870 that should be cherry picked gpus that can never hit 1Ghz. I have had such bad luck with every 5870 I have ever owned that it is not funny. Hell I can not even do 950mhz with out the drivers stop responding, and pc freezing. Is there something in my motherboards bios that I should change like pcie voltage or pcie frequency. Please I need help I know these cards can do better. Help me.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11746504*
> Hello once again it is me with another prob. Why is it I have two had three Matrix 5870 that should be cherry picked gpus that can never hit 1Ghz. I have had such bad luck with every 5870 I have ever owned that it is not funny. Hell I can not even do 950mhz with out the drivers stop responding, and pc freezing. Is there something in my motherboards bios that I should change like pcie voltage or pcie frequency. Please I need help I know these cards can do better. Help me.


What are ambient temps? Do you have custom fan profile? what does the profile look like? Are you overvolting?


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11746059*
> Just noticed that almost everyone that has signed up to the members list is running at or over 4 GHZ.
> *WAY TO GO EVERYONE!*
> For those of you not there I would love to help you try!
> IncurableGeek I bet you can get there!
> dudes45 Sorry but I cant help you if your on the stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacA I think you might be able to get there need more info


I have a gtx295 I would sell you . I used it 1 time still have box and everything with it it is like new , bought it off newegg 1 month ago last 1. Paid 275 for it and im not usingit im asking 100 for it and 40 shipping


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11746568*
> I have a gtx295 I would sell you . I used it 1 time still have box and everything with it it is like new , bought it off newegg 1 month ago last 1. Paid 275 for it and im not usingit im asking 100 for it and 40 shipping


Thanks but,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11746155*
> new 5870 should be here Friday (I HOPE) damn I miss my power


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11746543*
> What are ambient temps? Do you have custom fan profile? what does the profile look like? Are you overvolting?


Well I can tell you this the temps stay below 87c I don't like them going higher. And that is with 1.3 [email protected] 950mhz using asus itracker and I don't know what vddci voltage is because I have dedicated men voltage. I should not need 1.3 v to be stable right


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11746605*
> Thanks but,


Lol im blind did not read anymore ha


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Man I bet if these were ln cooled with 1.9v it would prob still not do 1 ghz


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11745522*
> Dont worry I will be doing a lot of benching (GTX's and second 850TX are being loaned to me by my Brother-In-Law) I will have tons of SS's!
> 
> I will try Afterburner Beta and Trixx will only work with ATI cards, and that was the only release that would work with non-ref 5870's. It was made for the 6XXX series so it is a wonder it works with my 5870 at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to add the link to OP after class tonight.
> 
> Crap forgot Lucid will not do Quad GPU yet.... hopefully by the time I have all the cards here it will. I know there will be updates for the 570 and 560(hopefully) so maybe they will get that in there too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11746543*
> What are ambient temps? Do you have custom fan profile? what does the profile look like? Are you overvolting?


Oh and what is funny man im furmark stable say 5 hours with 900mhz 1.165v. Why you need such high voltage for just a few more mhz is crazy as hell don't you think so must be something im doing wronge.
But dont know what .


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11746829*
> Oh and what is funny man im furmark stable say 5 hours with 900mhz 1.165v. Why you need such high voltage for just a few more mhz is crazy as hell don't you think so must be something im doing wronge.
> But dont know what .


maybe your using too much voltage. But yeah I dont think it should need that much voltage for such a little bump in freq. IIRC i was able to go from 850 @ 1.165 to 950 @ 1.165 and needed 1.265 for 1030. I did go from ai to water between the voltage raise tho. on air I could do 970 with 1.25 but did not want to go higher on the voltage due to temps.( I dont like cards over 75*)


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11746568*
> I have a gtx295 I would sell you . I used it 1 time still have box and everything with it it is like new , bought it off newegg 1 month ago last 1. Paid 275 for it and im not usingit im asking 100 for it and 40 shipping


How's that 295 work in the first slot on the Extreme board? Just wondering as that'd confirm 100% that multi-GPU cards work.


----------



## RagingCain

Well SLi is on hold... I think I may of RMAed the wrong card. Either that or its an SLi-Hack issue. I will troubleshoot tonight.

Could be drivers, could be SLI-Hack, could be SLI Bridge, could be Lucid drivers.

I have never seen drivers cause what looks like bad VRAM issues, but both cards work on their own just fine. It is possible the damage was to the first card, and it was hardware relating to SLi image rendering as opposed to the VRAM of the 2nd GPU like I thought.

Wow, totally regretting water trials on such new gear.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

I would go water but there is no water blocks for these cards that I know of. If there is point me to it please. So you are stable using furmark for like 10 mins @ 1030mhz. Again if you find a water block for the matrix 5870 let me know. Oh and to much voltage could make it crash and not overclock worth the po lol


----------



## Lukather

Ouch, sorry to hear it. Fingers crossed it's a driver issue and saves you the wait on hardware buddy.
Ive been having weird lockups and display driver not responding issues on Civ 5. Several drivers tried, so far and due to a steam account ongoing troubleshoot nothing else installed to check if it's definitely the card or just Civ's errr...questionable coding. I just hope that the destructing 4890 didn't take part of the board with it, i.e pci slot?
well I guess I'll know soon enough...6970's hit Aussie soil an hour ago should be arriving by courier when I wake up in eight hours


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11747161*
> How's that 295 work in the first slot on the Extreme board? Just wondering as that'd confirm 100% that multi-GPU cards work.


Not so good. I had newest drivers and fresh install of windows 7 and drivers keep not responding and would flicker screen on and off 30 times saying drivers have been restored befor I could get pc off.


----------



## Jmartinez06

Get guys hows this ram?

For a 1090t? I'm trying to find decent 4gbz


----------



## Jmartinez06

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-303&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=9#scrollFullInfo that one...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Well im really thinking about selling my amd rig and just sticking with Intel and Nvidia. My gtx580 in my intel build kicks a** .


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11750109*
> Not so good. I had newest drivers and fresh install of windows 7 and drivers keep not responding and would flicker screen on and off 30 times saying drivers have been restored befor I could get pc off.


Did you have Lucid installed + disabled? Or just not installed? Or not installed + Disabled?

I am not sure if any of that helps, but you could test it for us. I will added it to the Troubleshooting Q&A if you are willing to test it.

This is a single 580 GPU with the old 1090T

















Compared to my 5870 TrifireX in Lucid

















I intend on doing everything but a reformat, if all my tricks fail, I will try that too. Otherwise its RMA GPU#1... which isn't bad, I do quite well with ONE 580.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11750188*
> Did you have Lucid installed + disabled? Or just not installed? Or not installed + Disabled?
> 
> I am not sure if any of that helps, but you could test it for us. I will added it to the Troubleshooting Q&A if you are willing to test it.


I did not have it installed im sure it was disabled. Plus I know if you have nothing in slot 2,4,5 you can not install the lucid drivers also the user book says that to.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11750188*
> Did you have Lucid installed + disabled? Or just not installed? Or not installed + Disabled?
> 
> I am not sure if any of that helps, but you could test it for us. I will added it to the Troubleshooting Q&A if you are willing to test it.
> 
> This is a single 580 GPU with the old 1090T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my 5870 TrifireX in Lucid


Btw man the gtx580 are nice I have 1 in my msi big bang xpower motherboard intel build prob going to order 2 more tomorrow from the egg if they are still in stock


----------



## Jmartinez06

Or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-145-262&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RagingCain

Jmartinez06 double check that they are on the CVL (Memory Compatibility List) for the motherboard though, it can be found on the usa.asus.com and look under your particular motherboard, Formula or Extreme.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11750238*
> I did not have it installed im sure it was disabled. Plus I know if you have nothing in slot 2,4,5 you can not install the lucid drivers also the user book says that to.


You may need to double check that. The reason is that their is no troubleshooting whatsoever if using a Dual-GPU single slot solutions. It may be triggering Lucid to be "turned on" to the point where it can be disabled, but not installable.

Slot 1 should NOT have any issue with dual-GPU single slot, so we either need to report this to ASUS, or try and troubleshoot it ourselves, find a solution, and report the solution as well.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Yeah man it is crazy. Thought at first it was the card but it worked fine on my intel build in quad sli befor it got replaced with the gtx580.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkazcanbe

And btw I have had a 5970 in here and it worked fine it seems this bored does not like the gtx295.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkazcanbe

They should put a option in bios to disable hydra caint be that hard to do.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11750056*
> I would go water but there is no water blocks for these cards that I know of. If there is point me to it please. So you are stable using furmark for like 10 mins @ 1030mhz. Again if you find a water block for the matrix 5870 let me know. Oh and to much voltage could make it crash and not overclock worth the po lol


Can you post up the model number of the matrix please. ie 587X-ZNFC is mine.

Edit Holy crap!








you should be able to Overclock that thing like a beast! Sorry tho it does not look like you will be able to find a full cover block. You would have to use a universal block on the core and use something like ramsinks.

O and WOW a safe mode button


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11753848*
> Can you post up the model number of the matrix please. ie 587X-ZNFC is mine.
> 
> Edit Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be able to Overclock that thing like a beast! Sorry tho it does not look like you will be able to find a full cover block. You would have to use a universal block on the core and use something like ramsinks.
> 
> O and WOW a safe mode button


When I get home I will. Where is the number at do I have to take heatsink off for it ? BTW Im at work now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## raisethe3

That's a good ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11750164*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-303&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=9#scrollFullInfo that one...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RagingCain

Well... I still have issues and I can't run 3D Mark Vantage right now but this is pretty









Although the files got wiped, this within 5% of my scores on my i980x.

I did notice that there is a bottleneck at 96% of GPU1 and about 94% on GPU2. Now what that would probably be translated as this is what you would see in real world performance with Windows running stuff in the background. It also tells me that my score may increase 50~100 points at 4.2 GHz or using a 3.8~4.0GHz clocked i7 (HyperThreading maybe handling background tasks for example.)

I ran each test 3 times and showed the middle sample. The tests consist of running the entire Heaven benchmark which is 26/26 tests. Settings are all the same with a few changes on each header.

772 MHz Core / 2004 MHz Mem / Max Settings / Extreme Tess / Physx On









772 MHz Core / 2004 MHz Mem / Max Settings / Extreme Tess / Physx Off









800 MHz Core / 2004 MHz Mem / Max Settings / Extreme Tess / Physx Off









Desktop Just Afterwards - Notice Temps, Heaven was ran for over an hour


----------



## raisethe3

@Ragin- So according to your data, in summary, we can say that AMD Phenom II matches well with the Intel Core i7 980X in gaming?


----------



## RagingCain

Thats my own personal results







I wouldn't blanket the whole i7 brigade though









When I have my i7 back up, I will do a side by side.

The actual gameplay should experience no difference at the 4GHz level, while benchmarks both good and plain synthetics might favor Intel for obvious reasons.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In gaming (where full cores are not utilized as of yet in any game) i7 inches out over a comparable PII chip. Intel beats the hell out of AMD in synthetic benchmarks tho. This is why you will see almost all hardcore bench nuts running Intel. As well as why you see a LOT of people running Intel, the synthetic benchmarks give them e-peen(which we all know is worthless)

Another thing you have to remember is that AMD and intel chips differ in their instruction sets and will go back and forth over different games. This is why you will see most gamers using AMD. It is cheaper which allows more money for GPU's which are still the main bottleneck in systems today.

Reasons to go intel:
If you code, encode, render, compile, basically boring work type stuff intel is for you and will save you time compared to AMD. Other then that X58 is the other reason you can SLI or Xfire. Remember tho All MB's can SLI, just not Xfire, and with the SLI hack you may experience trouble until the next patch addresses them. Also you will see slightly less performance with the hack compared to native.

Reasons for AMD:
Gaming, Budget, normal computer use, not doing work type things 24/7.

AMD is very close to intel in performance but intel fan boys will not tell you this and AMD fan boys will tell you AMD is better. They are both wrong!

*These have been my opinions and if you don't like them to bad, prove me wrong!*

With both AMD and Intel they have their own bottlenecks.
AMD:
FSB, NB, only dual channel for the moment
Intel:
Bclk, Unicore, IOH, and only being able to use low voltage ram.

Anyway, 5870 gets here tomorrow XFX online support finally gave me an Ok on my RMA so that has to go out tomorrow







one comes in and the other goes out


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Anyway, 5870 gets here tomorrow XFX online support finally gave me an Ok on my RMA so that has to go out tomorrow one comes in and the other goes out


Lol, thats okay, you will make it









I have no performance difference between i7 980x and my 1090T/1100T experience. I don't know why there is so much AMD bashing going on.

Look what I just ran though...

Setup









Results









End Setup / Next Setup









Conclusion: Gained some more points, this was the first run. Running it in a loop for 30 minutes, then I will run second run. First run is always the worst, but seeing rough GPU usage as opposed to last time. Going to lower CPU speed then run again to see if it was unstable a bit. More than likely 4.389GHz. Notice the CPU temps. Another feather in Noctua NH-D14's cap. I really think if it wasn't for voltage. This thing could keep a CPU 5GHz temp wise.

May test out Lucid tomorrow to see how the 580 combo is.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11755258*
> In gaming (where full cores are not utilized as of yet in any game) i7 inches out over a comparable PII chip. Intel beats the hell out of AMD in synthetic benchmarks tho. This is why you will see almost all hardcore bench nuts running Intel. As well as why you see a LOT of people running Intel, the synthetic benchmarks give them e-peen(which we all know is worthless)
> 
> Another thing you have to remember is that AMD and intel chips differ in their instruction sets and will go back and forth over different games. This is why you will see most gamers using AMD. It is cheaper which allows more money for GPU's which are still the main bottleneck in systems today.
> 
> Reasons to go intel:
> If you code, encode, render, compile, basically boring work type stuff intel is for you and will save you time compared to AMD. Other then that X58 is the other reason you can SLI or Xfire. Remember tho All MB's can SLI, just not Xfire, and with the SLI hack you may experience trouble until the next patch addresses them. Also you will see slightly less performance with the hack compared to native.
> 
> Reasons for AMD:
> Gaming, Budget, normal computer use, not doing work type things 24/7.
> 
> AMD is very close to intel in performance but intel fan boys will not tell you this and AMD fan boys will tell you AMD is better. They are both wrong!
> 
> *These have been my opinions and if you don't like them to bad, prove me wrong!*
> 
> With both AMD and Intel they have their own bottlenecks.
> AMD:
> FSB, NB, only dual channel for the moment
> Intel:
> Bclk, Unicore, IOH, and only being able to use low voltage ram.
> 
> Anyway, 5870 gets here tomorrow XFX online support finally gave me an Ok on my RMA so that has to go out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one comes in and the other goes out


Glad to see you got such a quick result Eclipse, not long and you'll be scaring the proverbial off another Hapless Card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11754293*
> Well... I still have issues and I can't run 3D Mark Vantage right now but this is pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the files got wiped, this within 5% of my scores on my i980x.
> 
> I did notice that there is a bottleneck at 96% of GPU1 and about 94% on GPU2. Now what that would probably be translated as this is what you would see in real world performance with Windows running stuff in the background. It also tells me that my score may increase 50~100 points at 4.2 GHz or using a 3.8~4.0GHz clocked i7 (HyperThreading maybe handling background tasks for example.)
> 
> I ran each test 3 times and showed the middle sample. The tests consist of running the entire Heaven benchmark which is 26/26 tests. Settings are all the same with a few changes on each header.


That's fantastic! about 6 fps over what I've seen elsewhere with a much higher top end you must be chuffed mate are the PNY XLR8's factory overclocked or reference clocks?

6970's left the warehouse via courier for delivery about 2 hours ago, the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## raisethe3

@Raging- Great benchmarks!

@Eclipse- Yeah, I understand your point. I am not the one to fight about who's being better and all that stuff. I finally own an Intel rig and to be honest, I don't see any difference at all. I haven't played games on my i7 rig yet (don't plan to) but I did use it for encoding on both system. I tell ya, the i7 really rip my AMD rig. Is this why i7 is better for apps?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11755368*
> Glad to see you got such a quick result Eclipse, not long and you'll be scaring the proverbial off another Hapless Card
> 
> 6970's left the warehouse via courier for delivery about 2 hours ago, the wait is killing me!!!


Fast? it was nothing but slow IMHO took 3 or 4 days I dont remember. With MSI I had an RMA number in 15 minuets although I was able to talk to them over the phone so....

lol they will come









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;11755370*
> @Raging- Great benchmarks!
> 
> @Eclipse- Yeah, I understand your point. I am not the one to fight about who's being better and all that stuff. I finally own an Intel rig and to be honest, I don't see any difference at all. I haven't played games on my i7 rig yet (don't plan to) but I did use it for encoding on both system. I tell ya, the i7 really rip my AMD rig. Is this why i7 is better for apps?


i7 is better for apps(encoding and such) because of the instruction set. Intel instructions set is much better for those type of things.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11755368*
> Glad to see you got such a quick result Eclipse, not long and you'll be scaring the proverbial off another Hapless Card
> 
> That's fantastic! about 6 fps over what I've seen elsewhere with a much higher top end you must be chuffed mate are the PNY XLR8's factory overclocked or reference clocks?
> 
> 6970's left the warehouse via courier for delivery about 2 hours ago, the wait is killing me!!!


Nope they are stock clocks. XLR8 comes with the 5 year warranty, no hassle RMA, and a bunch of extra peripherals including a 10ft MiniHDMI to HDMI 1.4 (1.4a I think) connector









I am not done yet, I am trying to get 1700 score now







SEE THIS IS WHY I SHOULDN'T BE ASKED TO BENCHMARK.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11755990*
> Nope they are stock clocks. XLR8 comes with the 5 year warranty, no hassle RMA, and a bunch of extra peripherals including a 10ft MiniHDMI to HDMI 1.4 (1.4a I think) connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not done yet, I am trying to get 1700 score now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE THIS IS WHY I SHOULDN'T BE ASKED TO BENCHMARK.


Bah! this exactly WHY you should be asked to benchmark besides it'll give me something to feel miserable about once I start benching my 6970's lol


----------



## Tweeky

Hi Cain- would it be possible to properly install a Noctua NH-D14 on an extreme with 2 tall memory sticks in the black memory slot ?

will the *Fins* on the Noctua NH-D14 clear 2 tall memory sticks in the black memory slot ?

thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11755990*
> Nope they are stock clocks. XLR8 comes with the 5 year warranty, no hassle RMA, and a bunch of extra peripherals including a 10ft MiniHDMI to HDMI 1.4 (1.4a I think) connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not done yet, I am trying to get 1700 score now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE THIS IS WHY I SHOULDN'T BE ASKED TO BENCHMARK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11756671*
> Bah! this exactly WHY you should be asked to benchmark besides it'll give me something to feel miserable about once I start benching my 6970's lol


exactly what Lukather said! This benching session we seem to have going here may force me to take my tech bench out side Sunday night it is supposed to get down to 8 degrees that night! I just have to be careful not to let the water cool down too much or it will freeze in the rad. Been there done that


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Hi Cain- would it be possible to properly install a Noctua NH-D14 on an extreme with 2 tall memory sticks in the black memory slot ?
> 
> will the Fins on the Noctua NH-D14 clear 2 tall memory sticks in the black memory slot ?


I don't think many people realize that one side actually has longer heatpipes than the other on the NH-D14. If I could shimmy the Extreme's NB heatsink a good 1mm or 2 to the left, I could rotate the Noctua around (and install it properly as an exhaust) very good chance I could have all 4 DIMM slots clear from the actual heatsink. But easily the two black ones.

@Eclipse: You can be god of the water, Poseidon, and I will be god of the Air/Sky, Zeus







, haha I kid, that sounds way to egotistical for my palette.

I think I might squeeze out 1750 from Heaven. We will see this weekend


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11757136*
> exactly what Lukather said! This benching session we seem to have going here may force me to take my tech bench out side Sunday night it is supposed to get down to 8 degrees that night! I just have to be careful not to let the water cool down too much or it will freeze in the rad. Been there done that


Damn Eclipse where are you living? Temps like that'd keep frosty indoors: D unfortunately Downunder has seen 130 in recent weeks where I am: / damn summer, my airconditioner has it's tongue hanging out...


----------



## Brandon2142

may i join the club? proud owner of a new crosshair IV formula/ 965 BE


----------



## nikpoth

To a system with less cpu-nb voltage is not constant.
voltage is much that I use; will destroy the IMC ?
1055t
FSB/Multiplier:13
CPU Speed:4004
NB Speed:3080
CPU Voltage:1.475
CPU-NB Voltage:1.45
nb voltage:auto (1.1)
RAM Speed:1643
Motherboard:c4f
Model: 125w


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpoth;11760381*
> To a system with less cpu-nb voltage is not constant.
> voltage is much that I use; will destroy the IMC ?
> 1055t
> FSB/Multiplier:13
> CPU Speed:4004
> NB Speed:3080
> CPU Voltage:1.475
> CPU-NB Voltage:1.45
> nb voltage:auto (1.1)
> RAM Speed:1643
> Motherboard:c4f
> Model: 125w


I think you are asking about this *CPU-NB Voltage:1.45*?

I believe it is "safe" up to 1.55v but can you try and run Prime95.exe + "Blend Test" with CPU-NB Voltage: 1.40v and not get an error?

@Benchmarking:
Well going to take a Unigine break for now. I don't think I can score better without creating a Lite version of Windows 7 x64. One week old and I have 65 processes with barely nothing installed. Keep in mind Luk about referring to Unigine Heaven fps as the most important part. I have seen people going by FPS for Unigine, and that alone isn't a good way to go because I have gotten 59.9 with just 1x 580 and the same settings yet only scored 890.










I think I got Vantage to work, what do you guys think? Does it look like it?
CPU & Mem: 4.048 GHz @ 3048 MHz CPU-NB @ 2030 HTT Link @ 2031 DDR3 (Single Channel)
GPU: 882 Core, 1764 Shader, 1037 Mem (4148 Effective)
Vantage: Performance Preset w/ *Physx On*









Complete Uninstallation AND disabling Lucid Hydra Logix (new unknown device) was necessary. Notes added to guide.


----------



## Greg0986

You can add me to the club tomorrow


----------



## RagingCain

@Tweeky:
Done & Done.



















The Memory is slightly pushed to the right to make her fit. I didn't have to take NB off but I am still not happy about components applying pressure to each other. So when I move and have time, I will take it all apart and might even file/cutoff the protruding-triangular portion alone as it won't affect cooling at all. As you can see here you could bend some fins up on the Noctua, remove the RAM heatsinks, or slide the NB about 1mm to the left some how. There really is no room for RAM with 3/8" to 1/2" heatsinks on top on this board with a Noctua but you can at least get Black on Black with it.

AFTER ALL THAT BENCHING ETC:
This is what I am rewarded with in game. Pfffft.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


@Tweeky:
Done & Done.

The Memory is slightly pushed to the right to make her fit. I didn't have to take NB off but I am still not happy about components applying pressure to each other. So when I move and have time, I will take it all apart and might even file/cutoff the protruding-triangular portion alone as it won't affect cooling at all. As you can see here you could bend some fins up on the Noctua, remove the RAM heatsinks, or slide the NB about 1mm to the left some how. There really is no room for RAM with 3/8" to 1/2" heatsinks on top on this board with a Noctua but you can at least get Black on Black with it.


thank you for the pic's +1
now that i know it will fit i will order 1 thanks


----------



## raisethe3

@Ragin- Thanks for posting your results, looks very impressive indeed!


----------



## Tweeky

My Formula with a 965 and 2-5750 crossfired


----------



## Tweeky

My Formula with a 965 and 2-5750 crossfired 
more pic's


----------



## marjamar

Well, I'm stable now at 4.030 GHz. I was about stable at 4.117 GHz, but still would crash Prime95 after about 20 minutes or so.

I've been running Prime95 now for just about 2 hours and temps have reach the roof and no problems. Just to add to this, I ran a MaxxMem test while Prime95 was working, no problems. I then decided to try running LinX knowing it would bump temps up at least 2 degrees or more. Crossed my fingers and click the run button -- Really expecting to crash on the spot. Well, didn't crash on the spot, but at the peak of the first memory test cycle, temps when up from 66 to 68 degrees. Just sat waiting for it to BSOD... Through all 20 cycles. No BSOD no bad cycles, all green!

I think I'm stable! Now I need to get temps down where I can have a long-life computer. I see water or more fans or something like it in my near future.

-Rodger

BTW- Don't pay any attention to the benchmarks from these 2 memory tests. After all, they were run during Prime95 running @ 100% CPU usage!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

GPU here!!!!!!!! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## RagingCain

Congrats to Eclipse & Rodger.

Rodg, temps a bit high you know that right? Having it run above 62 will induce instability especially over time and decrease product life.

@ Tweeky run it maxed with same resolution (8x AA, 16x AF, and Tesselation) Just for giggles









Merry Christmas to all you Christmas Celebrators!
Happy Chanukah to all you Chanukah Partakers!
Festive Kwanzaa to all you Kwanzaians!

Happy holidays and seasons greetings to people who just like being nice this time of year









Finally: Some 3DMark 11

4.0GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 880 Core, 1760 Shader, 4144 Mem (1036)









*4.125GHz*, GTX 580 SLi, 880 Core, 1760 Shader, 4144 Mem (1036)









*4.247GHz*, GTX 580 SLi, 892 Core, 1784 Shader, 4200 Mem (1050)









4.1381GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 900 Core, 1800 Shader, 4260 Mem (1060)


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11766379*
> Congrats to Eclipse & Rodger.
> 
> Rodg, temps a bit high you know that right? Having it run above 62 will induce instability especially over time.
> 
> @ Tweeky run it maxed with same resolution (8x AA, 16x AF, and Tesselation) Just for giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all you Christmas Celebrators!
> Happy Chanukah to all you Chanukah Partakers!
> Festive Kwanzaa to all you Kwanzaians!
> 
> Happy holidays and seasons greetings to people who just like being nice this time of year


hear hear.

Merry festive loot-a-thon people Hope your spending it with the near and dear.

Turns out DHL could get the cards from heathrow to Sydney international in 23.2hours,(24000km) but the courier couldn't get them from Sydney international to my place (12km's) in 8 hours, no chance till wednesday unless I come over all Mcguyver and pull a ninja mission.
I hope...he gets...COAL!!









Cain did they ever get back to you with a tracker?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11767603*
> hear hear.
> 
> Merry festive loot-a-thon people Hope your spending it with the near and dear.
> 
> Turns out DHL could get the cards from heathrow to Sydney international in 23.2hours,(24000km) but the courier bouldn't get them from Sydney international to my place (12km's) in 8 hours, no chance till wednesday unless I come over all Mcguyver and pull a ninja mission.
> I hope...he gets...COAL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cain did they ever get back to you with a tracker?


Not yet, figure its the holidays it might be till Monday/Tuesday before I get one in my email. I have the receipt which I can take a picture for you if it will ease your mind?


----------



## Lukather

Pffffft! Lol you're going to hurt my feelings
Nah, only reason I asked is we do 12hr pulls at work and I'm on zombie shift 6am's all week so I figure it'd help the universe figure out which day I'm going to come down with something

So are you still mid move? Somehow I can imagine you running all these benches from the the back of the removalists truck as it crosses state lines...


----------



## RagingCain

Lol, you see my case in my Sig? Literally everything is sitting on my college Differential Equations book (3rd edition I might add.) I haven't really started packing... but you know how guys are. We will have everything we need packed and ready to go in less than an hour


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well ran a few benchmarks. Lucid is pissing me off







does not want to post with 2nd 260 216. Vantage is being a PITA, going to see If I can fix that now. And here is haven 5870 only and 5870 + 1 GTX260 216


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11768101*
> Lol, you see my case in my Sig? Literally everything is sitting on my college Differential Equations book (3rd edition I might add.) I haven't really started packing... but you know how guys are. We will have everything we need packed and ready to go in less than an hour


The very reason that I feel sacks are an underappreciated resource

*appreciative whistle* Some light tuitional reading...for those times where tweaking the performance o n a Jerry rigged perpetual motion machine lack zest eh? Seriously awesome case:THUMB:


----------



## Lukather

Just out of curiosity and as I don't recall it being mentioned but has anyone tried a 4 pin molex in the optional connector near the CPU? I think it's really more of a gimmick unless ln2 and stupid volting but could it help stability at lower clocks? There's another one below the 5th pci slot, as were testing several different GFX set ups with multiple cards is it possible that it might help with stability where Oc'ing the boards?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11768417*
> Just out of curiosity and as I don't recall it being mentioned but has anyone tried a 4 pin molex in the optional connector near the CPU? I think it's really more of a gimmick unless ln2 and stupid volting but could it help stability at lower clocks? There's another one below the 5th pci slot, as were testing several different GFX set ups with multiple cards is it possible that it might help with stability where Oc'ing the boards?


I have both of mine plugged in and have from day one









Ok got vantage "working" Here's results but I must mention when using the 260 and 5870 there was lag. I would go from 60 FPS to 130 to 40 quite quickly. I think it is because a 260 = ~1/2 5870 and it had to wait for the 260 to do it's part. 3K more woot. FAIL my 5870 got ~20K the 260 gets ~13K by themselves so you do the math. I was expecting ~30K and got 1/10th that and what would be an unplayable game. Going to try RE5 next.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok 5870 + 260 you might as well make red IMHO just does not work well enough yet. Games crash it does not use the 260 in some cases where it says it will RE5 for example.


----------



## ninox999

Does the extreme board fit in the 690 II Advanced case?


----------



## Lukather

Hard to Say mate, the extreme is billed as e-atx but it's actually half way between atx and e-atx so while there are some cases that are specced for atx that will fit it others won't. Having looked at the M/B tray in the 690 II adv there are cable run holes in it adjacent the M/B mounts which would indicate that it'd accommodate the extra inch in width of the extreme, though it may obscure these runs slightly causing some cable management headaches if you plan to use them.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11768771*
> Ok 5870 + 260 you might as well make red IMHO just does not work well enough yet. Games crash it does not use the 260 in some cases where it says it will RE5 for example.


Those scores still blow my old 4890's away though at 15000 in vantage. Your CPU score is about 200 points higher than mine was at 4ghz. CPU/nb difference accounts for this? Is there a CPU benchmark(maybe vantage?) we could include in the Google ss's to show the differences between setups? Though obviously it'd need us to ID whether we're ati, nvidia or ati with a dedicated physx?


----------



## antuk15

Guys I've just got my extreme but can't install windows.

I set it to RAID, set up the array and when I put the windows disk in it fails to get passt the windows screen.

RAID was fine on msi 790fx gd70

Any ideas?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well ran a few benchmarks. Lucid is pissing me off







does not want to post with 2nd 260 216. Vantage is being a PITA, going to see If I can fix that now. And here is haven 5870 only and 5870 + 1 GTX260 216


Which slots are you trying to use + was lucid already installed before having all 3 GPUs installed, or after?

Reason: You know you can't use slot 5 for a GPU until Lucid has been installed yes? Shouldn't affect posting but who knows give it a try.

Just for giggles, I would definitely just try Slot 1,2,4 first. Failing to post could be NB overclock. Don't forget you are now running a 3rd chipset







, NB frequency affects every system on your motherboard. Send it to stock. Also, have are you 100% positive the 260s are in working order?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys I've just got my extreme but can't install windows.

I set it to RAID, set up the array and when I put the windows disk in it fails to get passt the windows screen.

RAID was fine on msi 790fx gd70

Any ideas?


I suggest grabbing the drivers from usa.asus.com for the Chipset and extract them to a USB drive, and use that driver for AHCI x64 Raid Driver during Windows 7 installation. Installing windows with the wrong/bad/old RAID driver can definitely cause this issue.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



I suggest grabbing the drivers from usa.asus.com for the Chipset and extract them to a USB drive, and use that driver for AHCI x64 Raid Driver during Windows 7 installation. Installing windows with the wrong/bad/old RAID driver can definitely cause this issue.


Dude it wont even get to the splash screen to even begin the installation.

When trying in IDE mode it says a file is missing or corrupt but the disk looks fine


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Which slots are you trying to use + was lucid already installed before having all 3 GPUs installed, or after?

Reason: You know you can't use slot 5 for a GPU until Lucid has been installed yes? Shouldn't affect posting but who knows give it a try.

Just for giggles, I would definitely just try Slot 1,2,4 first. Failing to post could be NB overclock. Don't forget you are now running a 3rd chipset







, NB frequency affects every system on your motherboard. Send it to stock. Also, have are you 100% positive the 260s are in working order?

I suggest grabbing the drivers from usa.asus.com for the Chipset and extract them to a USB drive, and use that driver for AHCI x64 Raid Driver during Windows 7 installation. Installing windows with the wrong/bad/old RAID driver can definitely cause this issue.


I tried 1,2,4 and 1,2,5. Lucid was not installed before I tried. the 260's are perfect.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Dude it wont even get to the splash screen to even begin the installation.

When trying in IDE mode it says a file is missing or corrupt but the disk looks fine










Do you have anything overclocked or is at stock? Is your memory new? I.e. have you configured it with the right timings and voltage? Have you ran Memtest86 on it yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I tried 1,2,4 and 1,2,5. Lucid was not installed before I tried. the 260's are perfect.


Did I hear you say: "Thats right RC, lets lower the NB clock and see if it posts. Even though I really want to keep a high NB speed, thats a fantastic idea, trying with stock clocks!"

I could swore I heard someone say that... hahaha.

Might need more voltage? I remember having an issue over 2800 MHz myself. I shrugged it off as I stabled my OC with 3 cards already in the mix.


----------



## Brandon2142

i like how when i try to uninstall Rog Gamefirst it blue screens my computer


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11772966*
> Do you have anything overclocked or is at stock? Is your memory new? I.e. have you configured it with the right timings and voltage? Have you ran Memtest86 on it yet?
> 
> Did I hear you say: "Thats right RC, lets lower the NB clock and see if it posts. Even though I really want to keep a high NB speed, thats a fantastic idea, trying with stock clocks!"
> 
> I could swore I heard someone say that... hahaha.
> 
> Might need more voltage? I remember having an issue over 2800 MHz myself. I shrugged it off as I stabled my OC with 3 cards already in the mix.


The thing about NB is that it hangs trying to load the VGA bios. So I dont think thats it but just to make you happy I will try lowering the NB speed.


----------



## RagingCain

Maybe just try booting at stock clocks? Might just get it to boot at least. You could always do CMOS reset as well.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hello I have always just used the raid driver off of amd.com, download is much faster 2. asus.com is slow as hell. Just wondering is there any dif in the driver from asus.com or amd.com also i can not get asus ai suite to work at all .


----------



## crunkazcanbe

How do i find the model number of my 5870 matrix


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11773819*
> Maybe just try booting at stock clocks? Might just get it to boot at least. You could always do CMOS reset as well.


Tried everything. Even did a few clean installs on a spare drive. reset cmos everything!!!!!

Cant get past vga load with 3 gpu's. I will try again with my 2 5870's and a 260 once I getn it sent out and it comes back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11773893*
> How do i find the model number of my 5870 matrix


I dont need it but it would be on the sticker on the PCB. There are mnot fullcover blocks for your card available. I grabed the Model # off of asus's site


----------



## antuk15

Right guys got the extreme today.

I have all the components in my sig installed in the board.

EVERYTHING is at stock clocks.

My 5850's are in the first and third slot and the 9800GT that I use for PhysX is in the fifth slot.

I have a Samsung Blu-Ray drive and two Deskstar drives that I run in RAID 0.

I set up the RAID array fine, set the Blu-Ray drive as first boot device and insert the Windows 7 install DVD.

The first loading bar appears ( The white horrizontal one ) then after that it moves over to the second loading screen which is the Windows splash screen with the flying colours.

Problem is that Windows crashes and those flying colour things never appear as it crashes before then.

I've manually set my RAM at lose timings with the correct voltage as well as trying to install with no RAID array and with a different DVD drive. I've checked the Windows 7 DVD in another machine and that starts the install process fine so it's deffinatley my machine.

All the BIOS settings are at default.

I've completely run out of ideas....

One thing to note is that my old MSI 790FX GD70 motherboard blew a VRM when I overclocked my 1075T in it, could it of killed my RAM?

This is a xmas pressent and I'm gutted that I can't use it, any help would be appreciated


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11774706*
> Right guys got the extreme today.
> 
> I have all the components in my sig installed in the board.
> 
> EVERYTHING is at stock clocks.
> 
> My 5850's are in the first and third slot and the 9800GT that I use for PhysX is in the fifth slot.
> 
> I have a Samsung Blu-Ray drive and two Deskstar drives that I run in RAID 0.
> 
> I set up the RAID array fine, set the Blu-Ray drive as first boot device and insert the Windows 7 install DVD.
> 
> The first loading bar appears ( The white horrizontal one ) then after that it moves over to the second loading screen which is the Windows splash screen with the flying colours.
> 
> Problem is that Windows crashes and those flying colour things never appear as it crashes before then.
> 
> I've manually set my RAM at lose timings with the correct voltage as well as trying to install with no RAID array and with a different DVD drive. I've checked the Windows 7 DVD in another machine and that starts the install process fine so it's deffinatley my machine.
> 
> All the BIOS settings are at default.
> 
> I've completely run out of ideas....
> 
> One thing to note is that my old MSI 790FX GD70 motherboard blew a VRM when I overclocked my 1075T in it, could it of killed my RAM?
> 
> This is a xmas pressent and I'm gutted that I can't use it, any help would be appreciated


Attempted with just one 5850 as GPU?

Are you sure you haven't damaged the CPU have you tested it in any other motherboards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11774526*
> Tried everything. Even did a few clean installs on a spare drive. reset cmos everything!!!!!
> 
> Cant get past vga load with 3 gpu's. I will try again with my 2 5870's and a 260 once I getn it sent out and it comes back.
> 
> I dont need it but it would be on the sticker on the PCB. There are mnot fullcover blocks for your card available. I grabed the Model # off of asus's site


*Just out of curiosity, are you using the exact same PCI-E cables every single time for the 3rd card?* If so, try running with just 2 gpus but using the cables for the 3rd GPU so you are testing those cables









All the PCI-Express switches are on that need to be on?

Do you have the Motherboard Molex EZ_Plug1 & 2 plugged in? They are recommended for 3 GPUs, and I had mine in before trying 3 GPUs.

Do you have SLi bridges on the nVidia cards?

Is it possibly too high of a power draw? Maybe try running a 3rd GPU on a spare PSU to test that?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11774848*
> *Just out of curiosity, are you using the exact same PCI-E cables every single time for the 3rd card?* If so, try running with just 2 gpus but using the cables for the 3rd GPU so you are testing those cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the PCI-Express switches are on that need to be on?
> 
> Do you have the Motherboard Molex EZ_Plug1 & 2 plugged in? They are recommended for 3 GPUs, and I had mine in before trying 3 GPUs.
> 
> Do you have SLi bridges on the nVidia cards?
> 
> Is it possibly too high of a power draw? Maybe try running a 3rd GPU on a spare PSU to test that?


Have tried 2 different ways:
a.) using 2 corsiar 850TX's mine running m 5870 and one 260 and the other running the other 260.
b.) my 850TX running all three cards.

Both were a no go.
Both molex EZ-Plugs have always been hooked up.

Did not try with the SLI connector. Will check that out.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11774706*
> Right guys got the extreme today.
> 
> I have all the components in my sig installed in the board.
> 
> EVERYTHING is at stock clocks.
> 
> My 5850's are in the first and third slot and the 9800GT that I use for PhysX is in the fifth slot.
> 
> I have a Samsung Blu-Ray drive and two Deskstar drives that I run in RAID 0.
> 
> I set up the RAID array fine, set the Blu-Ray drive as first boot device and insert the Windows 7 install DVD.
> 
> The first loading bar appears ( The white horrizontal one ) then after that it moves over to the second loading screen which is the Windows splash screen with the flying colours.
> 
> Problem is that Windows crashes and those flying colour things never appear as it crashes before then.
> 
> I've manually set my RAM at lose timings with the correct voltage as well as trying to install with no RAID array and with a different DVD drive. I've checked the Windows 7 DVD in another machine and that starts the install process fine so it's deffinatley my machine.
> 
> All the BIOS settings are at default.
> 
> I've completely run out of ideas....
> 
> One thing to note is that my old MSI 790FX GD70 motherboard blew a VRM when I overclocked my 1075T in it, could it of killed my RAM?
> 
> This is a xmas pressent and I'm gutted that I can't use it, any help would be appreciated


things you might try:
as suggested 1 video card

plug in an 8 pin cpu power connector in the upper left corner of the motherboard it should have 4 yellow and 4 black wires

plug in a small speaker in the lower right of the motherboard and listen for beep codes

check for red led light on the motherboard they should all turn green or go out

boot from the win 7 dvd and start tapping F5 key just before windows starts

there will be options to repair window and go to command prompt and run memory test

run memory test if memory test passes this will also be a cpu test

in the repair section it is possible to check hard drives and see all the drives that are active

if you have other Components plug in remove them start with very basic system to install windows and then add the other components

try install with 1 memory stick at a time to check memory chips or try it with a different video card


----------



## eclipseaudio4

no go


----------



## Tweeky

I have 2 - 5870's in crossfire and I am thinking of getting a 470 GTX to play with and go with 1 or 2 of my 5870 and run Lucid Hydra.

Do any of you have an opinion on this or would it be a waste of money or which 470 would be best ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130550

*A question*: would running card with different Express 2.0 x16 or Express 2.1 x16 have an effect with Lucid Hydra ? How about cards with different amount of memory ? DirectX ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11775944*
> I have 2 - 5870's in crossfire and I am thinking of getting a 470 GTX to play with and go with 1 or 2 of my 5870 and run Lucid Hydra.
> 
> Do any of you have an opinion on this or would it be a waste of money or which 470 would be best ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130550
> 
> *A question*: would running card with different Express 2.0 x16 or Express 2.1 x16 have an effect with Lucid Hydra ? How about cards with different amount of memory ? DirectX ?


I think for best performance you would need to be looking at a GTX 480.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Well I got the parts yesterday and built it in about 4 hours total time.
It is a sweet maaaaachine!









ok so the specs are.
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890x Motherboard
AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition 3.5Ghz
8GB Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL memory
Corsair H50 Closed Loop CPU Cooler
XFX ATI HD-575X ZMF3 1GB Retail
Seasonic X650 Gold Power Supply
Intel X25-M 80GB SSD hard drive
ASUS DVD SATA Burner
Artic Silver 5 Thermal Paste
Coolmaster Storm Sniper Case

Now it takes me longer to do the wiring then anything else. I had the motherboard in and installed in the first 15 mins. Much of the time is spent opening packages. Anyways I installed everything and the case makes it a breeze since it has a bubbled back panel that give ample room even for the thick ATX 12 PSU cable. Channeling wasn't a issue at all, bu the only thing I didn't care for is the top of the PSU was right at the edge of the motherboard.
Overall the machine booted and I had to restart the Windows install a second time, so that cost me a bit of time. Once I got past that the speed of the install was super fast against the traditional drives. From there I played with the tweaks a bit and she is running smooth and fast 3.5Ghz right off. I unlocked the four cores and hit the turbo and wallaa 3.79Ghz.
WoW took forever to install on the updates but I installed the Gamer tweak for the LAN the actuall downloading speed nearly tripled from 210k up to 600+ K d/l speed.
I go to say I would build another in a second. I almost went with the AMD 1090T x6 core but after reading I don't thing the 6 core would have done much anyways, other then benchmarks.
In either case i can overclock this machine easy to 4 Ghz without much tweaking.

Update I have it running stable at 3.8Ghz at 37C


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11730914*
> I mean it could be RAM, but I never tried OCing on this board with just with FSB before either. IF YOU want my opinion, grab a bucket of patience, grab a notepad, or another computer with spreadsheets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and begin testing FSBs UP and DOWN with voltages.
> 
> Look up Reference Clock Overclocking guides. I think there are other voltages that are important for you to increment other than Vcore.


Any news on this?

I'm really interested, I am about to buy a new RAM, and if you helped me fix my issue, you would save me 105€ from the new RAM..


----------



## antuk15

Guys still no luck getting windows to install but I get a message saying install failed because '*A critical system driver is missing or corrupt*'

File : \\windows\\system32\\DRIVERS\\vdrvroot.sys

Any ideas?

*EDIT : MY CPU IS NOT ON THE CPU SUPPORTED LIST ON THE ASUS WEBSITE??*


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys still no luck getting windows to install but I get a message saying install failed because '*A critical system driver is missing or corrupt*'

File : \\windows\\system32\\DRIVERS\\vdrvroot.sys

Any ideas?


virtual drive root.sys

That sounds like a corrupt installation disc to me. Everything could have been working before because you haven't tried installing RAID prior to this so it was never needed.

I have heard of this issue on downloaded RC1 candidates for Windows 7. In other words Pirated copies or very early copies of Windows 7. The file gets fixed during update but thats not good enough for a fresh install.

If you have a legit copy of Windows, consider downloading a different ISO (I think Microsoft hosts them too) and reburn, and you use your CD-Key with the new copy.

Quote:



MY CPU IS NOT ON THE CPU SUPPORTED LIST ON THE ASUS WEBSITE??


Thats true your CPU is only a few months old and your motherboard came out quite a while ago. I am sure if everything is showing up in BIOS it obviously recognizes it? You did mention before it had? I still recommend a BIOS update after Windows is installed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Any news on this?

I'm really interested, I am about to buy a new RAM, and if you helped me fix my issue, you would save me 105€ from the new RAM..


No news unless you have already done it? I was suggesting *you* do it.


----------



## Lukather

I've had this issue before, I'm wracking my brain as to what solved it. I believe this worked.
1) powerdown n unplug system, remove data cable(s) from hdd(s)
2)boot into bios.
3)save and exit.
4)repeat step (1) in reverse
5) boot as usual to install os.


----------



## antuk15

It's installing









Minus a stick of RAM though









Thing is when testing each stick individually the system works and installs loverly, And then as soon as I run both sticks together it fails the install again, faulty board?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


virtual drive root.sys

That sounds like a corrupt installation disc to me. Everything could have been working before because you haven't tried installing RAID prior to this so it was never needed.

I have heard of this issue on downloaded RC1 candidates for Windows 7. In other words Pirated copies or very early copies of Windows 7. The file gets fixed during update but thats not good enough for a fresh install.

If you have a legit copy of Windows, consider downloading a different ISO (I think Microsoft hosts them too) and reburn, and you use your CD-Key with the new copy.


I've installed RAID on my MSI 790FX GD70 and my old Gigabyte EP45 Extreme motherboard with this disk with no problems at all. The disk also works fine in the other machines I've tested it on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Thats true your CPU is only a few months old and your motherboard came out quite a while ago. I am sure if everything is showing up in BIOS it obviously recognizes it? You did mention before it had? I still recommend a BIOS update after Windows is installed.


A BIOS update would be good but after having a look on the ASUS website there's not a BIOS update listed that adds official support for my CPU


----------



## antuk15

FFS, BSOD 13% into the install with some cache error
















Pissing me off now, brand new machine for xmas and I can't fecking use it


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone happens to have the same issue as Ragin Cain or me with FSB abovee 256 motherboard not booting?

I thought it was a RAM issue, but it appears it might not be the RAM, and maybe some voltages are not right, anyone?


----------



## antuk15

Gah it keeps crashing when I launch a game









Do I need to install the Lucid driver or should the ATI ones just be ok?

My 9800GT isn't detetced in device manager either


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone happens to have the same issue as Ragin Cain or me with FSB abovee 256 motherboard not booting?

I thought it was a RAM issue, but it appears it might not be the RAM, and maybe some voltages are not right, anyone?


what NB voltage are you using? to run 320 FSB I have to use 1.55v to the NB not the CPU-NB but the NB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Gah it keeps crashing when I launch a game









Do I need to install the Lucid driver or should the ATI ones just be ok?

My 9800GT isn't detetced in device manager either










you are using slot 5 for the 9800 GT right. You have to have Lucid drivers installed for slot 5 to bee seen.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


what NB voltage are you using? to run 320 FSB I have to use 1.55v to the NB not the CPU-NB but the NB.


Well I kept NB Voltage if I remember right on auto, I'm not at home so I'm not sure.

I just want to run 286 FSB for 4Ghz









But I can't seem to boot above 256FSB...

Any clue? :/

I think it's not a RAM issue, and I really don't want to waste my money and buy a new RAM for nothing :/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well I kept NB Voltage if I remember right on auto, I'm not at home so I'm not sure.

I just want to run 286 FSB for 4Ghz









But I can't seem to boot above 256FSB...

Any clue? :/

I think it's not a RAM issue, and I really don't want to waste my money and buy a new RAM for nothing :/


It could be a ram issue or NB voltage try manually adjusting the NB voltage. It could also be a hole. Yes there are FSB holes it is not just an intel thing. You might try 300.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It could be a ram issue or NB voltage try manually adjusting the NB voltage. It could also be a hole. Yes there are FSB holes it is not just an intel thing. You might try 300.


Alright, thanks.

I did try 300 too when I was at home







No success


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11780959*
> what NB voltage are you using? to run 320 FSB I have to use 1.55v to the NB not the CPU-NB but the NB.
> 
> you are using slot 5 for the 9800 GT right. You have to have Lucid drivers installed for slot 5 to bee seen.


Ah! What slot do I bang it in so it runs off the 890FX NB?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11781004*
> Ah! What slot do I bang it in so it runs off the 890FX NB?


the 890FX is only slots 1 and 3. so to use that 9800 you would have to use lucid which I do belive would hurt your overall performance. But to try it use slots 1,2,4. 5850, 5850, 98GT and good luck!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11780989*
> Alright, thanks.
> 
> I did try 300 too when I was at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No success


ramp up the NB voltage to something like 1.45


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


ramp up the NB voltage to something like 1.45


I tried CPU-NB up to 1.5v, haven't tried NB Voltage I think.

I will give it a try once I'm home on January 4th, and will keep you updated.


----------



## [CyGnus]

wowww too much voltage why??? I run 300FSB with CPU-NB of 1.3250v and NB 1.2150v set in BIOS win will read a bit more... and I fold 24/7... i have a 80mm fan on the NB it might help (NB 36/37ºC)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


wowww too much voltage why??? I run 300FSB with CPU-NB of 1.3250v and NB 1.2150v set in BIOS win will read a bit more... and I fold 24/7... i have a 80mm fan on the NB it might help (NB 36/37ÂºC)


I have no idea honestly, I just want to fix my issue and boost it to 4Ghz









I am about to purchase a new RAM next week now that I have money, but not sure if it's a good idea? Maybe it's a voltage issue and not RAM?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


It's installing









Minus a stick of RAM though









Thing is when testing each stick individually the system works and installs loverly, And then as soon as I run both sticks together it fails the install again, faulty board?










Go ahead and install win 7 and get it up and runing with 1 stick of memory and then try adding the other stick and run microsoft memery test.

If you had the ram in the red memory slots try putting them in the black memory slots this will test the motherboard and the memory sticks.
If the memory works in the black slots in maybe the motherboard but if the memory has problems in the black slots it maybe one of the memory stick.


----------



## antuk15

Its running now and after testing it appears I have a faulty red and black DIMM slot.

Gutted that half of my DIMM slots are dead from the factory









Also can't play games as I get a BSOD the second I even attempt to run even a basic game.

Board sucks at overclocking as well, Can anyone give me some basic settings for a 270fsb

Not happy or impressed with this board at all


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Its running now and after testing it appears I have a faulty red and black DIMM slot.

Gutted that half of my DIMM slots are dead from the factory









Also can't play games as I get a BSOD the second I even attempt to run even a basic game.

Board sucks at overclocking as well, Can anyone give me some basic settings for a 270fsb

Not happy or impressed with this board at all










ether put your mem in the red slots or the black slots but not red and black at the same time unless you are using 4 sticks

for your games try your 5850's in crossfire in slots 1 and 3 and remove that 9800 for a few days

check to make sure that your mem is all the way in the slots
these slots are different than the older slots


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Its running now and after testing it appears I have a faulty red and black DIMM slot.

Gutted that half of my DIMM slots are dead from the factory









Also can't play games as I get a BSOD the second I even attempt to run even a basic game.

Board sucks at overclocking as well, Can anyone give me some basic settings for a 270fsb

Not happy or impressed with this board at all










I guarantee the board does not suck at overclocking. (running 320FSB @4004Ghz and 3200 NB with ram @ 1707) Maybe your board is bad or it could be that your memory does not work properly with the board. Is it on the QVL?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11783505*
> ether put your mem in the red slots or the black slots but not red and black at the same time unless you are using 4 sticks
> 
> for your games try your 5850's in crossfire in slots 1 and 3 and remove that 9800 for a few days
> 
> check to make sure that your mem is all the way in the slots
> these slots are different than the older slots


How can I run my memory in the red or black slots when I just said I have one red and one black slot that's dead? Did you ignore that??

And my 5850's are in slots 1 and 3 and I removed my 9800GT earlier and it still BSOD's


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11783763*
> How can I run my memory in the red or black slots when I just said I have one red and one black slot that's dead? Did you ignore that??
> 
> And my 5850's are in slots 1 and 3 and I removed my 9800GT earlier and it still BSOD's


He isn't ignoring it, but many of the problems you are describing sound like an incorrect setup on your memory settings from either Voltages to the Timings.

You were telling us you melted your last motherboards VRM, so despite it being possible it was a hardware failure, it could easily have been user error, you have to be delicate and patient. Every new board needs new settings so thats why your old ones don't work. If any new motherboard you got had the exact same settings it was coincidence or luck, thats all.

We are trying to help you, so _don't be rude_. The last time I checked, we don't get paid for this (unless someone forgot to tell me about direct deposit???







)

When you blew up your last motherboard it is possible you damaged your CPU.

Having DIMM slots that are "dead" could be a fried Memory Controller (which is CPU), incorrect Voltage on DRAM, or incorrect timings, or possibly the motherboard itself.

You also said you are trying to boot with a FSB of 270, so what speed are you running your memory, and for that matter, tell us EVERY setting you are trying to post with and maybe we can help you.

I also don't ever remember seeing your RAM on the motherboards QVL and we see users just buying the motherboard all the time, and EXPECTING their old RAM or just random memory they picked up for it to work perfectly and it doesn't work like that, ever. If it does work, *its pure luck or very tweaked setting*s.

Does that officially rule out the motherboard? No. When we exhaust all other avenues of figuring things out, thats when you should consider an RMA or return. Otherwise you will just get another motherboard in the mail after waiting 3~4 weeks, and you will have the same issues.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11783763*
> How can I run my memory in the red or black slots when I just said I have one red and one black slot that's dead? Did you ignore that??
> 
> And my 5850's are in slots 1 and 3 and I removed my 9800GT earlier and it still BSOD's


sounds like memory problems.
1.) it wont run dual channel
2.) random BSOD's

what model memory do you have?


----------



## raisethe3

How many ram kit have your purchase so far? Lol, I find it amazing you're still having ram problems. After all, it may not be the ram, have you check something else?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11781232*
> I have no idea honestly, I just want to fix my issue and boost it to 4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase a new RAM next week now that I have money, but not sure if it's a good idea? Maybe it's a voltage issue and not RAM?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;11783851*
> How many ram kit have your purchase so far? Lol, I find it amazing you're still having ram problems. After all, it may not be the ram, have you check something else?


IIRC he has not yet gotten any other ram.

ASUS MB's are one of the strictest I have ever seen when it comes to following the QVL, and the ROG boards are even stricter. Now if the ram is on the QVL I would be more apt to suggest something else but seeing as I had some mushkins that worked fine even with a 350 FSB on another MB and then when it came to this one could not post over 250 I am going to say most of the time if it's not on the QVL that may very well be the problem.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11783871*
> IIRC he has not yet gotten any other ram.
> 
> ASUS MB's are one of the strictest I have ever seen when it comes to following the QVL, and the ROG boards are even stricter. Now if the ram is on the QVL I would be more apt to suggest something else but seeing as I had some mushkins that worked fine even with a 350 FSB on another MB and then when it came to this one could not post over 250 I am going to say most of the time if it's not on the QVL that may very well be the problem.


I still believe that one can get any non-defective RAM to work, but it helps to have experience and a great deal of patience to try settings and voltages on your own. Sometimes you even have to sacrifice performance for compatibility.

There isn't an "answer" or FAQ for every stick of RAM for each and every motherboard. People have to try these things for themselves or go by precedence. That being said, the EASIEST and most reliable, is always go by the QVL. That way if the memory doesn't work at settings the manufacturers give you, then you have a higher chance of detecting a defect earlier.

Eclipse, you can remember when I first came here and I couldn't post above 1600 MHz RAM, but in my defense, I had the best / highest rated RAM off of the QVL, so for the first day I couldn't use my brand new computer and was extremely frustrated. With a little patience and a little help and advice got me posting, and beating both of IOS and Eclipses scores in a matter of weeks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11783922*
> I still believe that one can get any non-defective RAM to work, but it helps to have experience and a great deal of patience to try settings and voltages on your own. Sometimes you even have to sacrifice performance for compatibility.
> 
> There isn't an "answer" or FAQ for every stick of RAM for each and every motherboard. People have to try these things for themselves or go by precedence. That being said, the EASIEST and most reliable, is always go by the QVL. That way if the memory doesn't work at settings the manufacturers give you, then you have a higher chance of detecting a defect earlier.
> 
> Eclipse, you can remember when I first came here and I couldn't post above 1600 MHz RAM, but in my defense, I had the best / highest rated RAM off of the QVL, so for the first day I couldn't use my brand new computer and was extremely frustrated. With a little patience and a little help and advice got me posting, and beating both of IOS and Eclipses scores in a matter of weeks


I do remember.

What are you talking about beating my scores:kookoo: sounds like a challenge to me!!!!







*goes and hides in corner*

What are you getting on R11.5 and maxmem anyway now?


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Is it safe to run cpu-nb with 1.45v even though in bios it shows color reb as not safe , also I always keep nb with stock voltage if I change it a little higher will I be able to lower cpu-nb voltage. I have to have 1.45v on cpu-nb to be able to run 3ghz speed, If not my pc will just freez any lower.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Also people ever now and then my pc will freez not BSOD its wierd, Oh and does the bottom 12v power plug on motherboard help when overclocking the gpu if used oh and eclipse im still haveing trouble geting 950mhz stable with 1.2500v with my matrix 5870.
I am about ready to trash my two matrix.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11784882*
> Is it safe to run cpu-nb with 1.45v even though in bios it shows color reb as not safe , also I always keep nb with stock voltage if I change it a little higher will I be able to lower cpu-nb voltage. I have to have 1.45v on cpu-nb to be able to run 3ghz speed, If not my pc will just freez any lower.


My NB freq. is set 3000 mhz
my cpu/nb voltage is set to auto and it been running at 1.5 v for 5 months now


----------



## Brandon2142

got a question. what are the Most Neccesary drivers to install from the website/disk? (besides chipset and lan port)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon2142;11785530*
> got a question. what are the Most Neccesary drivers to install from the website/disk? (besides chipset and lan port)


the chipset is neccessary or best all other are optional unless you want to use hardware like raid and then you would need a raid driver and so on...


----------



## Brandon2142

ok thanks, first time overhauling my computer this stuff is all new to me


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon2142;11785861*
> ok thanks, first time overhauling my computer this stuff is all new to me


it maybe best to install drivers for all your hardware like audio, USB 3, and video because when windows boots up if it can not find drivers for the hardware it will ask if you want to install drivers


----------



## Brandon2142

ya i had all my other drivers i was just looking for advice about the drivers specific to the mobo


----------



## The Sandman

Finally got around to playing with the 5.1 on-board sound today which was kick$%# while playing Black Ops, but after that I noticed I only have left,right, and sub when using win7 media player. Anyone know of a fix for the media player not playing 5.1. I think I know the answer but just thought I'd ask here before I got too carried away.


----------



## antuk15

Guys I get a BSOD with '*driver_irql_not_less_or_equal*'

Problem caused by tcpip.sys









Everything is still at stock settings....


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11790529*
> Guys I get a BSOD with '*driver_irql_not_less_or_equal*'
> 
> Problem caused by tcpip.sys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is still at stock settings....


Update your Intel driver from Asus's website or Intel.com. There was an issue with the first released NIC drivers from Intel.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Update your Intel driver from Asus's website or Intel.com. There was an issue with the first released NIC drivers from Intel.


Now working, Thanking you kindly


----------



## wheth4400

I guess I can be added, been in and out of the thread for a while but here is my OC proof and proof of my ownership. I have just the CPU OC'D right now, I can't seem to get the ram and NB stable over their stock.


----------



## antuk15

Right guys I'm Intel Burn Test stable at :

3.6Ghz ( 240Mhz x 14 )
1600Mhz 9-9-9-24

This is with *ALL* settings on '*AUTO*' except for the HT clock which is manually set at 240Mhz.

Problem is that as soon as I adjust a single setting manually my system fails to boot, even if I try settings lower then 3.6Ghz and 1600Mhz.

3.6Ghz is at 1.4Vcore, if for example I manually change it to 1.5Vcore the system becomes unstable and fails to make it into windows when it should as the high Vcore shouldn't affect stability.

Why won't it stay stable when I adjust manually?


----------



## Jmartinez06

My first build.. X) hope I don't blow it up. I just got an h50 for 20.
Ram coming sometime tomorrow. That ocz psu was 20 bucks. It'll work for now...










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkazcanbe

What pcie slot should I run my sound card in. I am using slot 1 and 3.


----------



## begjr2

whats up guys just wanted to say hi and all and was thinking about joining this club but have no clue how to plz help lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *begjr2*


whats up guys just wanted to say hi and all and was thinking about joining this club but have no clue how to plz help lol


look at the first post. There are pics and a little (click me) next to it


----------



## begjr2

thx just submitted


----------



## begjr2

Now this is my first attempt at water cooling and i have 1 major question. I currently have a Crossfire IV Extreme running a AMD 1090t Black Edition OC to 4.12 ghz with a XSPCR240 water cooling system. My system is stable and no matter what I have tried to figure out why i keep getting certain warnings every so often to pop up: Fan 1 rpm 0, Fan 2 rpm 0, Fan 3 rpm 0, NB temp high,SB temp high and so forth.Now of course there not all at the same time and its very speratic when it does show. I have already went to bios and turned all fans off and so forth and have double chk my connections and even went as far as to put a flow meter on to see if the liquid is moving. Trying to see if anyone out there can help me out. THX GUYS & GALS


----------



## Lukather

I have the same problem mate, I'm of the opinion that it's a bad install of turbo V evo I intend on installing the formula version and see if it rectifies the issue. As my NB couldn't possibly run at the warned temp of 300 centigrade without a fair bit of fire in evidence I choose not to worry about it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *begjr2*


Now this is my first attempt at water cooling and i have 1 major question. I currently have a Crossfire IV Extreme running a AMD 1090t Black Edition OC to 4.12 ghz with a XSPCR240 water cooling system. My system is stable and no matter what I have tried to figure out why i keep getting certain warnings every so often to pop up: Fan 1 rpm 0, Fan 2 rpm 0, Fan 3 rpm 0, NB temp high,SB temp high and so forth.Now of course there not all at the same time and its very speratic when it does show. I have already went to bios and turned all fans off and so forth and have double chk my connections and even went as far as to put a flow meter on to see if the liquid is moving. Trying to see if anyone out there can help me out. THX GUYS & GALS


If you're totally WC'ed, then there's a chance you'll have cooling deadspots over your NB / SB that you wouldn't get with a traditional air cooled wind-tunnel effect. You might want to check that particularly the NorthBridge isn't getting too hot.

mine's at 49C while folding and I'm tempted to try reseating the heatsink with a bit of AS5


----------



## antuk15

Guy why is it that when I manually adjust overclock settings my system fails to boot but when I leave the board on auto settings it'll run upto 3.6Ghz and 1600Mhz and be intel burn test stable?

What gives?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2;11801762*
> Now this is my first attempt at water cooling and i have 1 major question. I currently have a Crossfire IV Extreme running a AMD 1090t Black Edition OC to 4.12 ghz with a XSPCR240 water cooling system. My system is stable and no matter what I have tried to figure out why i keep getting certain warnings every so often to pop up: Fan 1 rpm 0, Fan 2 rpm 0, Fan 3 rpm 0, NB temp high,SB temp high and so forth.Now of course there not all at the same time and its very speratic when it does show. I have already went to bios and turned all fans off and so forth and have double chk my connections and even went as far as to put a flow meter on to see if the liquid is moving. Trying to see if anyone out there can help me out. THX GUYS & GALS


There are certain settings in BIOS which force 0 RPMs to display, if you have Power Control on the fans disabled, there is no data being set from Mobo to OS. I am not sure if its supposed to be like that, but it is what is. For RPMs readings, get them from BIOS under Hardware Monitor (this is where you also enable power control.)

The warnings are triggered by ASUS software only and can be disabled, at one time it reported I had 45.7v on my CPU which is a teensy bit high. Its always a spike in voltage that triggers this, a small one and its a glitch in the Extreme's software and/or PC Probe II.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11803461*
> Guy why is it that when I manually adjust overclock settings my system fails to boot but when I leave the board on auto settings it'll run upto 3.6Ghz and 1600Mhz and be intel burn test stable?
> 
> What gives?


Antuk do me or everyone a favor:
Take either a photo of your BIOS settings or write down every single one (accurately) for the Extreme Tweaking page and the DRAM timing Page, and if you need to do multiple shots do so. If you want some help we need a bit more information. I know it takes time, but we can't see what you are trying to do, that will greatly speed things up rather than us guessing and checking so we can get you up and running. Don't forget APART of overclocking is a learning process and trial and error. Whatever works for us may not work for you, and vice versa, every CPU is unique, like humans (we are all little snowflakes =).) So you will have to use some patience and try things out for yourself, but we can definitely keep you in the right direction and in the "safe voltage" territory.

@Eclipse:
Eclipse I need you to PM a mod, as I would like/need another 2 posts for Q&A (I will write it) & Overclocking Voltage references for troubleshooting the board. We should have spots for these questions to be handled to help people out. Most of it will be done overtime.

The 2nd post I would like is primarily a post for 3DMark Vantage, 3DMark 11, and Heaven benchmarks, R11.5, and a few CPU based tests. We will separate the boards into each benchmark, however, we will keep a top 5 list







to promote some healthy competition that anyone can get involved in. I will also maintain this post as well with your help Eclipse. I will do it the same fashion as the Lucid guide so expect top notch quality and if you don't see that, let me know so I can fix it. I am moving tomorrow for Oklahoma. I will be keeping touch via Droid2.

*TO ALL 6950 OWNERS*: The ATI forums are exploding right now with a BIOS that unlocks the 6950 card to the performance and shaders of the 6970 card. All though this seems amazing, I implore you all *NOT TO TRY THIS just yet*.

I have tried getting involved in the news and discussion but they have become overzealous spreading these "false" claims in which it beats 580 SLi and things like "there is no risk" and its ABSOLUTELY untrue and its not yet known if this will damage the cards. I am either ignored or they claim I am nVidia fanboy.

I am not saying it doesn't work or you should never install it, I am just asking you all to be patient and wait and let pros play around with it. You can get 6970 performance just by overclocking the 6950 if you are desperate for the extra 2 fps. Half of the claims are done by people who don't even have the card themselves.

I am only concerned for you all, so I am just trying to protect your brand new cards from damage and voided warranties. I honestly see this BIOS as a potential hazard until proven otherwise. *There is always a reason why the 6950 cards didn't yield the potential to be 6970s*. While I am not worried about the shaders/GPU core as they are physically identical, I am worried about the *memory controller frying EVEN with an underclock*. The memory controllers are different and the quality of memory in the 6950 is cheaper (not as highly rated) than that of the 6970. Since the cards are also physically different, I am sure they also cut a few corners on the cooling method of the 6950 and maybe even on the Memory Chips themselves (as they aren't running as hot, it wasn't necessary for the more expensive solution.) That is just opinion, but it makes sense as a way to cut costs.

*The people who discovered this hack DO NOT EVEN KNOW what voltages have changed or whats running at what.* They admit this themselves. People think that just by downlclocking the MEMORY they are "SAFE" but its the same thing as running a CPU IMC at 1.6v and running 800 MHZ DDR3 thinking they are safe too.

I know I sound a bit like a drama-queen, however, if you do make the decision to try at least you will be informed by me or whomever there IS RISK involved. If you want to continue then by all means do so, but at least your eyes will be opened doing so.

EDIT: I am a little annoyed the mods don't step in and caution people or even tell instigators to stop BSing. On that note, I am taking the rest of the day off the forums in preparation for the move. I don't want to say things I will regret. I have warned you guys, and I tried to warn them. Some people wouldn't learn even when their equipment is on fire.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11803757*
> Antuk do me or everyone a favor:
> Take either a photo of your BIOS settings or write down every single one (accurately) for the Extreme Tweaking page and the DRAM timing Page, and if you need to do multiple shots do so. If you want some help we need a bit more information. I know it takes time, but we can't see what you are trying to do, that will greatly speed things up rather than us guessing and checking so we can get you up and running. Don't forget APART of overclocking is a learning process and trial and error. Whatever works for us may not work for you, and vice versa, every CPU is unique, like humans (we are all little snowflakes =).) So you will have to use some patience and try things out for yourself, but we can definitely keep you in the right direction and in the "safe voltage" territory.


Dude let me just say a quick something, I'm _*NOT*_ an over clocking newbie, I have some pretty extreme and more importantly *STABLE* over clocks under my belt with several processors. The first one being a 3.5Ghz AThlon x2 5600+ from way back in the day. I know what I'm doing it's just compared to my deceased MSI 790FX GD70 this bored is lacking in the over clocking ability department.

Right now I've got my RAM, HT Link and NB all running below spec so they they don't interfere with my CPU overclock.

Currently Linx testing at 4.2Ghz with 1.5Vcore, With 1.5Vcore being the highest I want to run even when I'm under water.

But as you noted, this board is different then my last, and I just haven't got the spare time to spend a good week eeking out every last bit of performance so I wouldn't mind some rough voltage settings to give me a help along.

CPU Vcore will obviously depend on my CPU.

So rough voltage settings for :

260-300Mhz HT

2600-3000Mhz NB

NB voltage itself, As it's running 3 GPU's might need a slight bump.

Would the SB need a bump when running drives in RAID?

Any help would be awesome as I can get done that little faster


----------



## begjr2

Yea ive tried what u had said ragingcane but still not changing maybe i might get lucky and it could just be a error with asus. iv e been getting some weird warnings and i know with some of the temps it says im getting my comp would have blown up by now


----------



## Tweeky

Hi Sandman these are some of my settings


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2;11801762*
> Now this is my first attempt at water cooling and i have 1 major question. I currently have a Crossfire IV Extreme running a AMD 1090t Black Edition OC to 4.12 ghz with a XSPCR240 water cooling system. My system is stable and no matter what I have tried to figure out why i keep getting certain warnings every so often to pop up: Fan 1 rpm 0, Fan 2 rpm 0, Fan 3 rpm 0, NB temp high,SB temp high and so forth.Now of course there not all at the same time and its very speratic when it does show. I have already went to bios and turned all fans off and so forth and have double chk my connections and even went as far as to put a flow meter on to see if the liquid is moving. Trying to see if anyone out there can help me out. THX GUYS & GALS


Install the ASUS AI Suite 2 and that'll give you your temps direct from the diodes, best way to see what they are really running at.

Also go into BIOS under HWMonitor and disable all warnings if you haven't already, if it's just fan warnings then run them from 4-pin molex to 3-pin fan header converters


----------



## kcuestag

I'm about to order the new RAM next week.

Not sure if you guys remember my issue (Where I couldn't go above 256Fsb, 3.6Ghz, and whenever I tried to boot my PC, it was stuck in the DRAM led...).

But, did anyone happen to have the same issue as me? (Appart from Ragin Cain)

Were you able to fix it?

I'm really tired of having my CPU at 3.6Ghz, I want to push it into 4Ghz









Anyone know a solution for my issue? Something tells me it won't be a RAM issue :/


----------



## alienguts

when you raise your FSB you are also raising NB, CPU, Memory, and HT clocks, which I'm sure you're aware of. but maybe if you are not adjusting voltages and dividers so all the values are ideal it could not work... really the ch4 should work with higher FSBs with all the voltages on auto given the dividers are right and th pertinent components are functional.


----------



## Jmartinez06

hmm... is it true that if you mess with the fsb too much the nb will fry?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11807563*
> Dude let me just say a quick something, I'm _*NOT*_ an over clocking newbie, I have some pretty extreme and more importantly *STABLE* over clocks under my belt with several processors. The first one being a 3.5Ghz AThlon x2 5600+ from way back in the day. I know what I'm doing it's just compared to my deceased MSI 790FX GD70 this bored is lacking in the over clocking ability department.


I also came from an MSI 790FX-GD70, In fact I am the OP. Mine also died This board does not lack on any front compared to the GD70. First off if It lacked why is it still running when the MSI died? Also the GD70 *can not* run ram @ 2000Mhz this board can. The GD70 *can not* take an X6 and a fully overclocked system(hence why they die) Next you really need to give us some help so that we can help you, but when you come off the way you are in the quoted post it makes people not want to help you.

Anyway here are my settings.










































@ragin I will do that might take a few days for it to happen tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11808247*
> hmm... is it true that if you mess with the fsb too much the nb will fry?


it is possible but unlikely unless you do something crazy voltage wise. I have had mine as high as 350


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts;11808170*
> when you raise your FSB you are also raising NB, CPU, Memory, and HT clocks, which I'm sure you're aware of. but maybe if you are not adjusting voltages and dividers so all the values are ideal it could not work... really the ch4 should work with higher FSBs with all the voltages on auto given the dividers are right and th pertinent components are functional.


The thing is, I lower the HT and the NB as close to 2000 as possible, and I even tried lowering the RAM voltage to like ~1100Mhz... still wouldnt boot at 272Fsb or 284fsb (3.8Ghz or 4Ghz).

Damn..

Don't know what to do







Any ideas?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808326*
> The thing is, I lower the HT and the NB as close to 2000 as possible, and I even tried lowering the RAM voltage to like ~1100Mhz... still wouldnt boot at 272Fsb or 284fsb (3.8Ghz or 4Ghz).
> 
> Damn..
> 
> Don't know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


what are you using for NB voltage? NOT CPU-NB but NB.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11808348*
> what are you using for NB voltage?


Auto, but I tried up to 1.8v lol (Says it's the maximum recommended on the bios, or 1.5v not sure, cant remember, not at home right now :/)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808359*
> Auto, but I tried up to 1.8v lol (Says it's the maximum recommended on the bios, or 1.5v not sure, cant remember, not at home right now :/)


have you tried to only overclock the FSB? like drop the cpu multi and see just how high you can take the FSB alone?


----------



## alienguts

lol @ 790fx gd70 being better than ch4. 790fx gd70 is suck board and fries under load with x6.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11808457*
> have you tried to only overclock the FSB? like drop the cpu multi and see just how high you can take the FSB alone?


No, I've only tried with x14 and x.13.5 multiplier :/

What would you suggest me to try once I'm back home?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts;11808481*
> lol @ 790fx gd70 being better than ch4. 790fx gd70 is suck board and fries under load with x6.


But it requires *A LOT* less tinkering to get high clocks, Sure my 790FX GD70 died but it got this 1075T to 4Ghz stable with *A LOT* less hassle then this Extreme has....

Anyway, *FINALLY* hit 4Ghz Intel Burn Test stable on my 1075T, Next stop, 4.2Ghz


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11808630*
> But it requires *A LOT* less tinkering to get high clocks, Sure my 790FX GD70 died but it got this 1075T to 4Ghz stable with *A LOT* less hassle then this Extreme has....
> 
> Anyway, *FINALLY* hit 4Ghz Intel Burn Test stable on my 1075T, Next stop, 4.2Ghz


I'm not sure what's wrong with this Asus' motherboards, but on my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P I could do 4Ghz easy by just bumping vcore to 1.45v, cpu-nb to 1.35v, and nb to 1.18v....

On this Crosshair IV Formula, I can't seem to hit above 3.6Ghz...

I don't know what the f*cking hell is wrong, but I am getting tired of this motherboard...

Any help? :/


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808700*
> I'm not sure what's wrong with this Asus' motherboards, but on my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P I could do 4Ghz easy by just bumping vcore to 1.45v, cpu-nb to 1.35v, and nb to 1.18v....
> 
> On this Crosshair IV Formula, I can't seem to hit above 3.6Ghz...
> 
> I don't know what the f*cking hell is wrong, but I am getting tired of this motherboard...
> 
> Any help? :/


Make sure you enable Load Line Control in the bios, not just have it on "Auto". Also, try bump up the voltage to 1.49-1.50 for the vcore and see if that stabilizes the 4ghz clock speed you want.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;11808735*
> Make sure you enable Load Line Control in the bios, not just have it on "Auto". Also, try bump up the voltage to 1.49-1.50 for the vcore and see if that stabilizes the 4ghz clock speed you want.


I tried 1.5v vcore.. even 1.5v on the cpu-nb and the nb... With no success









Haven't checked that "Load Line Control", will do once I'm back home next week.

I hope with your help guys, I will be able to reach 4Ghz!! I really have my hopes up.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808700*
> I'm not sure what's wrong with this Asus' motherboards, but on my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P I could do 4Ghz easy by just bumping vcore to 1.45v, cpu-nb to 1.35v, and nb to 1.18v....
> 
> On this Crosshair IV Formula, I can't seem to hit above 3.6Ghz...
> 
> I don't know what the f*cking hell is wrong, but I am getting tired of this motherboard...
> 
> Any help? :/


I'm just as frustrated, My puny 790FX GD70 over clocked easier and more stable then this Extreme, If only it had the VRM's and the CPU Phases the Extreme has


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11808630*
> But it requires *A LOT* less tinkering to get high clocks, Sure my 790FX GD70 died but it got this 1075T to 4Ghz stable with *A LOT* less hassle then this Extreme has....
> 
> Anyway, *FINALLY* hit 4Ghz Intel Burn Test stable on my 1075T, Next stop, 4.2Ghz


it is an Extreme MB. They are by nature not for the faint of heart or the impatient. All of Asus's extreme MB's are very tweaky, they are not for beginners that is just the way they are, but they Will outclock most other boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808700*
> I'm not sure what's wrong with this Asus' motherboards, but on my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P I could do 4Ghz easy by just bumping vcore to 1.45v, cpu-nb to 1.35v, and nb to 1.18v....
> 
> On this Crosshair IV Formula, I can't seem to hit above 3.6Ghz...
> 
> I don't know what the f*cking hell is wrong, but I am getting tired of this motherboard...
> 
> Any help? :/


I would first see what you can do FSB wise. personally I would shoot for 300+ Make sure all your LLC's are set to full. you might also take a look at the photo's I posted with my settings as well.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11808773*
> it is an Extreme MB. They are by nature not for the faint of heart or the impatient. All of Asus's extreme MB's are very tweaky, they are not for beginners that is just the way they are, but they Will outclock most other boards.
> 
> I would first see what you can do FSB wise. personally I would shoot for 300+ Make sure all your LLC's are set to full. you might also take a look at the photo's I posted with my settings as well.


So +300 fsb on the lowest multiplier? or how?

Also, what is LLC's? lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808786*
> So +300 fsb on the lowest multiplier? or how?
> 
> Also, what is LLC's? lol.


I would shoot for 300+ with a 12 Mulit to start out. and then work the Multi up.

LLC = Load Line Calibration.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11808910*
> I would shoot for 300+ with a 12 Mulit to start out. and then work the Multi up.
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration.


Thanks, so I have to set LLC to full? what kind of option is that? Don't want to sound noobish, I just dont have the sig rig with me right now so can't check it :/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11808928*
> Thanks, so I have to set LLC to full? what kind of option is that? Don't want to sound noobish, I just dont have the sig rig with me right now so can't check it :/


Here is a great read. but basicly it helps to remove Vdroop which is what it is called when under load the cpu voltage droops from what it is at idle.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11809001*
> Here is a great read. but basicly it helps to remove Vdroop which is what it is called when under load the cpu voltage droops from what it is at idle.


Aight, so I just look for something called LLC and set it to FULL? That's it?

Thanks.

I really have my hopes up now lol, hoping I can get to 4Ghz with all your help guys, once I'm home.


----------



## antuk15

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560975

5 Runs Intel Burn Test stable, will see if I can get 4.2Ghz tomorrow + some final tweaking for max power then go for 50 runs of Intel Burn Test


----------



## Skuloth

Hello everyone, I just got a crosshair IV formula for christmas. And I'm having a really hard time picking ram for it because the asus's qvl is rather limited. Does anyone know of some decent 1600mhz RAM low latency and tight timings? All I've found so far is a bunch of gskill kits which are all sold out on newegg...

edit: will be running a 1090t and 6970

Thanks ahead of time
-Skuloth


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11808630*
> But it requires *A LOT* less tinkering to get high clocks, Sure my 790FX GD70 died but it got this 1075T to 4Ghz stable with *A LOT* less hassle then this Extreme has....
> 
> Anyway, *FINALLY* hit 4Ghz Intel Burn Test stable on my 1075T, Next stop, 4.2Ghz


Dude you have to think 2 how many bios updates has the 790fx-gd70 had. Give this board time man it ain't that old.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skuloth*


Hello everyone, I just got a crosshair IV formula for christmas. And I'm having a really hard time picking ram for it because the asus's qvl is rather limited. Does anyone know of some decent 1600mhz RAM low latency and tight timings? All I've found so far is a bunch of gskill kits which are all sold out on newegg...

edit: will be running a 1090t and 6970

Thanks ahead of time
-Skuloth


Ultimate solution for w/ AMD Phenom II X6 CPU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231371


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skuloth*


Hello everyone, I just got a crosshair IV formula for christmas. And I'm having a really hard time picking ram for it because the asus's qvl is rather limited. Does anyone know of some decent 1600mhz RAM low latency and tight timings? All I've found so far is a bunch of gskill kits which are all sold out on newegg...

edit: will be running a 1090t and 6970

Thanks ahead of time
-Skuloth


I have a set of g.skills and they have been very good for me. Here is the set. Have gotten them to 1800mhz.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231278

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Ultimate solution for w/ AMD Phenom II X6 CPU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231371


This is a great set too if you have the money.


----------



## begjr2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skuloth*


Hello everyone, I just got a crosshair IV formula for christmas. And I'm having a really hard time picking ram for it because the asus's qvl is rather limited. Does anyone know of some decent 1600mhz RAM low latency and tight timings? All I've found so far is a bunch of gskill kits which are all sold out on newegg...

edit: will be running a 1090t and 6970

Thanks ahead of time
-Skuloth


Plus skip the 697 and get the 6950 u can overclock the VGA to where it outperforms the 6970. For 75$ cheaper.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11811207*
> Dude you have to think 2 how many bios updates has the 790fx-gd70 had. Give this board time man it ain't that old.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That doesn't mean anything honestly.

On my Crosshair IV Formula, I can't seem to hit above 3.6Ghz on my X6 1055T while I could easily dod 4Ghz on my previous 790FXT-UD5P motherboard...


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi Guys, new to this forum 1st post as you can probably see, been following this thread since the run up to getting my formula and kcuestag's problem got me intrested in joining, ill post my owners evidence tonight so I can be officially in the club.

@kcuestag, not sure if its been suggested before but I have noticed on my board I cannot run my system on the lowest memory divider, I get a no post situation and RAM LED lit,I noticed this when shooting for a 300mhz base clock, when using the lowest divider to keep my ram in spec it would not post all, I did however post and am stable with the 2nd last ram divider @ 300mhz base clock but this OC'd my ram to 1600, luckily this pair of cheapo KVR's specced at 1333 has no problems running @ 1600 with 1.7v, (havent tried less voltage with it yet.

anyway i'll look forward to hangin round here helping out when possible,

hope this helps kcuestag

regards

Dyno


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;11815796*
> Hi Guys, new to this forum 1st post as you can probably see, been following this thread since the run up to getting my formula and kcuestag's problem got me intrested in joining, ill post my owners evidence tonight so I can be officially in the club lol,
> 
> @kcuestag, not sure if its been suggested before but I have noticed on my board I cannot run my system on the lowest memory divider, I get a no post situation and RAM LED lit,I noticed this when trying to get a 300mhz base clock, when using the lowest divider to keep my ram in spec it would not post all, I did however post and am stable with the 2nd last ram divider @ 300mhz base clock but this OC'd my ram to 1600, luckily this pair of cheapo KVR's specced at 1333 has no problems running @ 1600 with 1.7v, (havent tried less voltage with it yet.
> 
> anyway i'll look forward to hangin round here helping out when possible,
> 
> hope this helps kcuestag
> 
> regards
> 
> Dyno


Thanks for trying to help.

What do you mean by RAM Divider? I'm kinda lost here, all I do is bump the FSB to let's say 272 to get 3.8Ghz on the CPU and I lower the RAM multiplier so it stays around ~1400Mhz (1600MHz specced), and still won't boot


----------



## Dynomutt

Sorry, yes RAM multi is what I was refereing to, I have to use the 2nd lowest one as lowest does not allow me to post no matter what settings I used, im used to calling it a divider from the socket 939 days (old habit lol) anyway hope you get to the bottom of the issue, il post again if i have any further suggestions for you


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;11816184*
> Sorry, yes RAM multi is what I was refereing to, I have to use the 2nd lowest one as lowest does not allow me to post no matter what settings I used, im used to calling it a divider from the socket 939 days (old habit lol) anyway hope you get to the bottom of the issue, il post again if i have any further suggestions for you


Thank you!

Like stated, I won't be home until next Tuesday night, so I can't really try anything for now.

But I will definitely give that a try next week, although I am sure I tried the middle multiplier, but will try again I guess.

More suggestions are welcomed, really want to hit above 3.6Ghz (At stock doesn't matter wether I do 1066Mhz, 1333Mhz, or 1600Mhz, it boots fine.. at 3.6Ghz it's fine too, so not sure if that multiplier thing will help, but will definitely try when I'm back home)..

Kevin.


----------



## Dynomutt

I see, your problem certainly does seem different to mine as I simply cant use the 1066 multi no matter what I try (I thinks it's the RAM\Board compatility), its not a problem for me though cos these cheapo sticks work fine at 1600, i'm just using these RAM's till i can afford to purchase the 4Gb cl7 ripjaws ive been eyeing up then it's back to another round of tweeking woot!!!! just another thought though have you tried with just one stick or forcing single channel, or even tried ganged and unganged memory settings????? (not sure if would make a diff but surley worth a try,

edit Oh and you are lowering the HT multi too right????

i'll look ouit for your results next week mate


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;11816411*
> I see, your problem certainly does seem different to mine as I simply cant use the 1066 multi no matter what I try (I thinks it's the RAM\Board compatility), its not a problem for me though cos these cheapo sticks work fine at 1600, i'm just using these RAM's till i can afford to purchase the 4Gb cl7 ripjaws ive been eyeing up then it's back to another round of tweeking woot!!!! just another thought though have you tried with just one stick or forcing single channel, or even tried ganged and unganged memory settings????? (not sure if would make a diff but surley worth a try


Haven't tried ganged/unganged neither 1 stick at a time yet, should give that a try too.

However, I plan on selling this RAM and buying a Mushkin Redline 4Gb 6-8-6-24 which seem tobe awesome for the 1055T and really low/tight timings.


----------



## kcuestag

I opened a *WTT* thread trading my X5 1055T and my RAM for a 1090T BE just in case I can't fix my current issue with FSB.

If I can fix it when I'm back home next week, then I won't trade it for a 1090T BE, but I definitely want to be at 4Ghz.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11816856*
> I opened a *WTT* thread trading my X5 1055T and my RAM for a 1090T BE just in case I can't fix my current issue with FSB.
> 
> If I can fix it when I'm back home next week, then I won't trade it for a 1090T BE, but I definitely want to be at 4Ghz.


Its always much easy to oc with multi then fsb by what I have herd, only if you can afford a unlocked cpu. Personally myself I have never had a locked cpu so I could not even began to help you oc with fsb.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11817008*
> Its always much easy to oc with multi then fsb by what I have herd, only if you can afford a unlocked cpu. Personally myself I have never had a locked cpu so I could not even began to help you oc with fsb.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I had a X4 965 Black Edition, and it was easy as hell to OC it to 4Ghz.

My current X6 1055T was also very easy to get at 4Ghz on my previous Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P board, for some reason, on this Crosshair IV Formula, can't seem to post above 3.6ghz









If I can't get this sorted next week, I will definitely trade it for a 1090T BE.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11817031*
> I had a X4 965 Black Edition, and it was easy as hell to OC it to 4Ghz.
> 
> My current X6 1055T was also very easy to get at 4Ghz on my previous Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P board, for some reason, on this Crosshair IV Formula, can't seem to post above 3.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get this sorted next week, I will definitely trade it for a 1090T BE.


Yeah my 1090T has been doing me good I had a 965 X4 Before its now happily in my dads rig. But if I was you I would go with the 1100T its not much of a improvement over the 1090T just a multi higher I think, but it is amds top as of now , and if I was out to buy a new 1 I would go with the 1100T. But if you need to save money go with the 1090t it can easly run at the 1100t speed with no change in voltage just a multi change.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11817031*
> I had a X4 965 Black Edition, and it was easy as hell to OC it to 4Ghz.
> 
> My current X6 1055T was also very easy to get at 4Ghz on my previous Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P board, for some reason, on this Crosshair IV Formula, can't seem to post above 3.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get this sorted next week, I will definitely trade it for a 1090T BE.


Oh and I don't know if it is your ram but this asus is by far the pickiest motherboard when it comes to ram.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;11818379*
> Oh and I don't know if it is your ram but this asus is by far the pickiest motherboard when it comes to ram.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Definitely, I just hope new RAM fixes it, if it doesn't, I guess I'll look for a chip with unlocked multiplier.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11818400*
> Definitely, I just hope new RAM fixes it, if it doesn't, I guess I'll look for a chip with unlocked multiplier.


I can tell you I went with 3 dif types of ram so far and found the best for me was the OCZ black edition ram 1600mhz im running 8gb of it the only con I don't like about it is the 8-8-8 timings wish it was like 6-6-6 or lower lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey all im about to put two Asus Matrix Platinum 5870 on Ebay for sell Im going to sell them as a pair I have only had them for three months they work really well like new still have the box I got them in. I am asking $650 for them both I got three 6970 for christmas so I don't need them anymore. If anyone is interested pm me and I will give Ebay link. I am lazy and have not took them out of my pc or put them on Ebay yet so give me time. Also I paid 500 for each so that is a really good deal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## antuk15

What's a safe north bridge temp? Mines at 61c currently which can go as high as 67-68c while running Intel Burn Test.

The heat sink and heat pipes are not hot to the touch though


----------



## antuk15

Ambient temps were high


















Now going for 4.2Ghz, then some fine tuning before going for the full 50 runs stable


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi guys, just submitted my entry to the spreadsheet , lovin OCN , dunno why I havent joined earlier

might i suggest a core unlock section for the spreadsheet, for us x2 and x3 unlockers

cheers

Dyno


----------



## antuk15

Guys I can't get my 9800GT to run physX while my ATI cards do the rendering via the hack since getting this board, how do I do it?

5850's are in slots 1 and 3

9800GT is in slot 5


----------



## demonsblood

hey guys, what is the general concensus onthe bios for overclocking on the crosshair iv formula? I am running 905 but I see the 10XX (cannot remember) reads "improve system stability". Does that narrow the LLC gap?


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Ambient temps were high


















Now going for 4.2Ghz, then some fine tuning before going for the full 50 runs stable










Hey buddy just had a look at your Screen/s dial the voltage back and don't do any more stress testing you're killing your chip, your CPU socket temp is hitting 78'!!!! The max temp on these chips is 62' The cores on 1090's(this holds true for all x6 thubans, though the 95w chips have a slightly higher max temp) are not accurately calibrated add 10-12' to core temp offset to accommodate it. I don't ask that you take my word for it, its easy to check. Have a look at your idle core temps, they're reporting sub ambient aren't they? Neither air nor water can cool sub ambient.

Please don't think I'm having a go at you, just looking out for a fellow OCN'er


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


What's a safe north bridge temp? Mines at 61c currently which can go as high as 67-68c while running Intel Burn Test.

The heat sink and heat pipes are not hot to the touch though










Thats high. Check out this It may very well solve your issues.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ragin can you please do a post that just says reserved







I need it for the mods


----------



## Lukather

Eclipse the 6970's finally arrived!! Doing some benching now should have numbers with stock clocks and some moderate Oc'ing tomorrow: )
So far very impressed with the xfx cards...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonsblood;11822169*
> hey guys, what is the general concensus onthe bios for overclocking on the crosshair iv formula? I am running 905 but I see the 10XX (cannot remember) reads "improve system stability". Does that narrow the LLC gap?


I've run the 1005 since first run with mine so I can't honestly say about the LLC gap, but I haven't had any issues so far. I've got a 1090T coming tomorrow and am planning on moving up to the 1102. Sorry if this doesn't help you, just thought I'd give you what I do know.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;11822425*
> Hey buddy just had a look at your Screen/s dial the voltage back and don't do any more stress testing you're killing your chip, your CPU socket temp is hitting 78'!!!! The max temp on these chips is 62' The cores on 1090's(this holds true for all x6 thubans, though the 95w chips have a slightly higher max temp) are not accurately calibrated add 10-12' to core temp offset to accommodate it. I don't ask that you take my word for it, its easy to check. Have a look at your idle core temps, they're reporting sub ambient aren't they? Neither air nor water can cool sub ambient.
> 
> Please don't think I'm having a go at you, just looking out for a fellow OCN'er


I appreciate the convern but the chips fine, I never bother following the CPU socket temp as it's so inacurate.

The CPU is at 60'c so I dout the CPU socket is 15c+ hotter, especially as it has a Thermochil PA120.3 radiator all too itself.


----------



## begjr2

Hey whats up guys,
I was looking to get a new case cause obviously the one i have APEVIA sucks ballz sacks. I was looking in to getting the Danger den tower 26 or the Haf X 942. Honestly which one do u think is better cause my water loop is getting way to big for my case and dammit the air flow sucks and the case JUST SUCKS ass plz help thx LOL


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11820669*
> Guys I can't get my 9800GT to run physX while my ATI cards do the rendering via the hack since getting this board, how do I do it?
> 
> 5850's are in slots 1 and 3
> 
> 9800GT is in slot 5


I've got the Formula, I've got Crossfire'd 5850's in 1 and 3, and a GTS450 in 5 doing PhysX.

The PhysX hack still works, but I can't get it to work in Fluidmark, which I usually use to test it









I can confirm that is actually working though by watching the GPU usage when I play Mirrors Edge, for example

Did you do it all in the right order? You need to:

Install ATi drivers, enable CF. Reboot
Install nVidia drivers.
Run 1.04ff hack.
Reboot.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11827717*
> I've got the Formula, I've got Crossfire'd 5850's in 1 and 3, and a GTS450 in 5 doing PhysX.
> 
> The PhysX hack still works, but I can't get it to work in Fluidmark, which I usually use to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that is actually working though by watching the GPU usage when I play Mirrors Edge, for example
> 
> Did you do it all in the right order? You need to:
> 
> Install ATi drivers, enable CF. Reboot
> Install nVidia drivers.
> Run 1.04ff hack.
> Reboot.


WHOAH! Is it THAT easy?

I'm buying a GTX460 next week for Physx/[email protected] so I have no idea how to make it work with my 5970.

Probably my 5970 will be on the lowest slot (Coz I will put it on a raven rv02-wb, 90º side panel), and 460 on the first slot, would that work?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11827741*
> WHOAH! Is it THAT easy?
> 
> I'm buying a GTX460 next week for Physx/[email protected] so I have no idea how to make it work with my 5970.
> 
> Probably my 5970 will be on the lowest slot (Coz I will put it on a raven rv02-wb, 90º side panel), and 460 on the first slot, would that work?


Yeah it is that simple, and yes it should work in any organisation of GPUs in any slots. As long as your ATi is your main display, it'll work

In other news, I've just submitted my details to this club


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11827717*
> I've got the Formula, I've got Crossfire'd 5850's in 1 and 3, and a GTS450 in 5 doing PhysX.
> 
> The PhysX hack still works, but I can't get it to work in Fluidmark, which I usually use to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that is actually working though by watching the GPU usage when I play Mirrors Edge, for example
> 
> Did you do it all in the right order? You need to:
> 
> Install ATi drivers, enable CF. Reboot
> Install nVidia drivers.
> Run 1.04ff hack.
> Reboot.


I dout it works for you as from what I've read the 5 slot is running of the hydra chip and you need the hydra driver installed to even use a card in the 5th slot


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11827810*
> I dout it works for you as from what I've read the 5 slot is running of the hydra chip and you need the hydra driver installed to even use a card in the 5th slot


I've got the Formula, not the Extreme. I don't have the Hydra chip, and I was just counting slots down from the top. They're all in the first 3 PCIe x16/x8 slots







Sorry for the confusion


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11827805*
> Yeah it is that simple, and yes it should work in any organisation of GPUs in any slots. As long as your ATi is your main display, it'll work
> 
> In other news, I've just submitted my details to this club


Thanks mate!

I might ask you for some help next week when I get my GTX460







As I will also need some help for setting [email protected] on it, hope you don't mind


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11819262*
> What's a safe north bridge temp? Mines at 61c currently which can go as high as 67-68c while running Intel Burn Test.
> 
> The heat sink and heat pipes are not hot to the touch though


ASUS has said 65 C or less


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hey buddy just had a look at your Screen/s dial the voltage back and don't do any more stress testing you're killing your chip, your CPU socket temp is hitting 78'!!!! The max temp on these chips is 62' The cores on 1090's(this holds true for all x6 thubans, though the 95w chips have a slightly higher max temp) are not accurately calibrated add 10-12' to core temp offset to accommodate it. I don't ask that you take my word for it, its easy to check. Have a look at your idle core temps, they're reporting sub ambient aren't they? Neither air nor water can cool sub ambient.

Please don't think I'm having a go at you, just looking out for a fellow OCN'er


I think he's right I truely do !


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I appreciate the convern but the chips fine, I never bother following the CPU socket temp as it's so inacurate.

The CPU is at 60'c so I dout the CPU socket is 15c+ hotter, especially as it has a Thermochil PA120.3 radiator all too itself.


you better go measure the temp urself to confirm

thuban core readings are usually off by ~10c, anyone (who has a clue) goes my SOCKET temps

also your gflops are WAY low for 4.1ghz (probably due to instability), i get 76 gflops at only 4ghz

and any pictures of your loop? even if 60c was your actual temp, there's still something very wqrong

i dont see how any thuban can reach even 50c w/ a 360rad .... mine never goes above 45c even at 1.55v


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I appreciate the convern but the chips fine, I never bother following the CPU socket temp as it's so inacurate.

The CPU is at 60'c so I dout the CPU socket is 15c+ hotter, especially as it has a Thermochil PA120.3 radiator all too itself.


The readings in CPUID for Core Temp. run 10-12 C *LOW*


----------



## omega17

If your northbridge is reporting hot hot hot temps and the heatsink is cool to the touch, chances are your northbridge and it's heatsink have never been, intimate, shall we say









(i.e They need to be touching, and they might not be...)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *begjr2*


Hey whats up guys,
I was looking to get a new case cause obviously the one i have APEVIA sucks ballz sacks. I was looking in to getting the Danger den tower 26 or the Haf X 942. Honestly which one do u think is better cause my water loop is getting way to big for my case and dammit the air flow sucks and the case JUST SUCKS ass plz help thx LOL


it looks like a personal choice to me but i would take the Haf X 942 because their are more people that have worked with them


----------



## _Carnage_

HAF X, hands down.


----------



## Lukather

Both great cases but I'd have to give the edge to the dangerden unit. If space is the concern I'd go the double wide tower, future proof potential for great airflow with 8 12cm fan mounts and room for any loop you want(especially multi Rad setups)


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11831235*
> you better go measure the temp urself to confirm
> 
> thuban core readings are usually off by ~10c, anyone (who has a clue) goes my SOCKET temps
> 
> also your gflops are WAY low for 4.1ghz (probably due to instability), i get 76 gflops at only 4ghz
> 
> and any pictures of your loop? even if 60c was your actual temp, there's still something very wqrong
> 
> i dont see how any thuban can reach even 50c w/ a 360rad .... mine never goes above 45c even at 1.55v


Gflops are affected by memory and my memory isn't the best, And I wouldn't call 50 runs of Intel Burn Test unstable...

As I said in the picture, it's snowing and the heating is on *FULL*, hence the high temps as the ambient temp is stupidly high.

And bear in mind that Intel Burn Test makes your chip some 10-15c hotter then Prime95


----------



## kcuestag

It's sad day for the Club, we are losing a member (me).

Just sold my 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula + RAM.

Im moving into Sandy Bridge, after all the issues I've had with OC'ing above 3.6Ghz, I gave up and I want to try Intel.

Sorry guys, but hey! I will probably be back soon whenever there is a Crosshair V for the Bulldozer, heheh!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Im moving into Sandy Bridge!










Buy Buy


----------



## Jmartinez06

So I just got my rig put together, and something I did screwed up start up, how do I boot up from my dvd to reinstall? And what main drivers should I get from the support site?


----------



## raisethe3

You need to go to your BIOS setup and have it boot to your DVD. I don't have the same mobo, so I can't tell exactly how it works. But theoretically, the concept still applies on all mobos though. So I assume:

1. Go to "Boot" tab.
2. Inside the tab, select your DVD to boot priority 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11843768*
> *So I just got my rig put together, and something I did screwed up start up, how do I boot up from my dvd to reinstall?* And what main drivers should I get from the support site?


----------



## incurablegeek

Happy New Year OCN!


----------



## omega17

Its not New Year here so it's definitely not New Year there yet


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Its not New Year here so it's definitely not New Year there yet










We Yanks are not quite so anal about the exact time we wish others happiness.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11846514*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Yanks are not quite so anal about the exact time we wish others happiness.


Happy June!


----------



## incurablegeek

Btw, you Brits should know that there are parts of your "Commonwealth" for which the greeting might be either on time or a tad late.


----------



## begjr2

aight went with the Hafx mainly cause i got it off a site that gave me military discount so i got it for only $145 with free shipping and Handling lol yea me. going to mod it like crazy though as soon as i get it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11840630*
> It's sad day for the Club, we are losing a member (me).
> 
> Just sold my 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula + RAM.
> 
> Im moving into Sandy Bridge, after all the issues I've had with OC'ing above 3.6Ghz, I gave up and I want to try Intel.
> 
> Sorry guys, but hey! I will probably be back soon whenever there is a Crosshair V for the Bulldozer, heheh!


Hope your going to grab a K series because the regular chips are locked FSB and Multi so no OC at all







intel may loose a few overclockers over this I think it will all depend on pricing though.


----------



## incurablegeek

OMG!

Quote: 
  Im moving into Sandy Bridge, after all the issues I've had with OC'ing above 3.6Ghz, I gave up and I want to try Intel.  
I'm glad I read this today and not during Christmas when I was already so depressed. Before you committed computer suicide, did you check out the very lucid "HowTo"

  
 



  



 
 Overclocking Intel is tantamount to teaching pigs to fly! Sorry.









Quickie Question: What do you use your computer for or are you just all into seeing how many GHz. you can squeeze out?

The folks who used Liquid Nitrogen to set the maximum GHz. Overclock Record record, well I doubt that they can really do anything with that abortion. I'm sorry but, although I do overclock, I am a Pragmatist. I do so to increase performance, not to set a record for overclocking, though I guess that could be a viable hobby in and of itself.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Hope your going to grab a K series because the regular chips are locked FSB and Multi so no OC at all







intel may loose a few overclockers over this I think it will all depend on pricing though.


Well, I am definitely grabbing a i7 2600k, which I heard it should be around 300-330â‚¬ in Europe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


OMG!

I'm glad I read this today and not during Christmas when I was already so depressed. Before you committed computer suicide, did you check out the very lucid "HowTo"






Overclocking Intel is tantamount to teaching pigs to fly! Sorry.









Quickie Question: What do you use your computer for or are you just all into seeing how many GHz. you can squeeze out?

The folks who used Liquid Nitrogen to set the maximum GHz. Overclock Record record, well I doubt that they can really do anything with that abortion. I'm sorry but, although I do overclock, I am a Pragmatist. I do so to increase performance, not to set a record for overclocking, though I guess that could be a viable hobby in and of itself.



I'm not an Overclocking noob, I tried everything, and no matter what, I could not post above 3.6Ghz..

Anyways, it's not just about the Ghz, I had a nice offer from a friend to buy my 1055T and my motherboard, and he gave me a very nice price, so I just wanted to upgrade into SB


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I'm not an Overclocking noob, I tried everything, and no matter what, I could not post above 3.6Ghz..

Anyways, it's not just about the Ghz, I had a nice offer from a friend to buy my 1055T and my motherboard, and he gave me a very nice price, so I just wanted to upgrade into SB


Sounds like you know what you want, so that's totally cool. I think we're all alike in our search for the "Perfect Rig"; and that enthusiasm is what makes OCN so special.

I for one would be seriously interested in knowing what you tried, and failed at, in overclocking your 1055T. Could be helpful to many. FWIW, you did overclock from 2.8 to 3.6. Not too shabby.

I have a 1055T which I did not try to overclock, so you might be right about that flavor of the 6-core being a witch to overclock. The 1090T is a horse of a different color.

Hope I did not offend with my observations.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Sounds like you know what you want, so that's totally cool. I think we're all alike in our search for the "Perfect Rig"; and that enthusiasm is what makes OCN so special.

I for one would be seriously interested in knowing what you tried, and failed at, in overclocking your 1055T. Could be helpful to many. FWIW, you did overclock from 2.8 to 3.6. Not too shabby.

I have a 1055T which I did not try to overclock, so you might be right about that flavor of the 6-core being a witch to overclock. The 1090T is a horse of a different color.

Hope I did not offend with my observations.










No worried mate.

As of my 1055T OC, I could easily do 4Ghz on my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, but I was not able to pass 3.6Ghz on the CHIV


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



As of my 1055T OC, I could easily do 4Ghz on my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, but I was not able to pass 3.6Ghz on the CHIV


Now THAT is huge! FWIW, I have both the Crosshair Formula and the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P you referenced. Since I thought just the opposite would be true, i.e. the Crosshair would overclock better than the GB, I relegated my UD5 to my secondary or "slave" computer. It should be interesting, at least for me, to compare overclocking success and ease of the two boards. Much Appreciate the feedback!









Addendum: _*Are you saying that you took the 1055T AMD @2.8 GHz to 4.0 GHz on the Gigabyte board but could not do so on the Asus Formula? That is one helluva overclock!*_


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Now THAT is huge! FWIW, I have both the Crosshair Formula and the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P you referenced. Since I thought just the opposite would be true, i.e. the Crosshair would overclock better than the GB, I relegated my UD5 to my secondary or "slave" computer. It should be interesting, at least for me, to compare overclocking success and ease of the two boards. Much Appreciate the feedback!










Well, both boards are great, it's just a shame I wasn't able to pass 3.6Ghz, maybe my own fault, I'm not sure









But I definitely decided I'm going to SB.


----------



## Lukather

Eclipse, haven't been near the computer since the cards arrived due to chasing Idiots around at work, non stop over new years. Ill go through the list of benchmarks tomorrow my first day off
I did pull a unigine run with all settings maxed via Crossfire(Not lucid) at stock for Posterity and I thought Raging might find it interesting, not Quite 580 Sli but with a little tinkering I think I can manage that quite easily though I have no idea yet what the ceiling might be...


----------



## antuk15

Guys when you lot list '1.47v' or voltage round about that value in your sig is that under load?

Mine's 1.47v in BIOS but LLC puts that up to 1.51v under load with Intel Burn Test, so are the voltages I'm seeing with or without LLC?

Also I've tried installing the lucid drivers and it says hardware not detected









With my 9800GT in slot 5 it should pick it up surely?

slot 1 - 5850
slot 3 - 5850
slot 5 - 9800GT

Want to run PhysX with my 5850's


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys when you lot list '1.47v' or voltage round about that value in your sig is that under load?

Mine's 1.47v in BIOS but LLC puts that up to 1.51v under load with Intel Burn Test, so are the voltages I'm seeing with or without LLC?

Also I've tried installing the lucid drivers and it says hardware not detected









With my 9800GT in slot 5 it should pick it up surely?

slot 1 - 5850
slot 3 - 5850
slot 5 - 9800GT

Want to run PhysX with my 5850's










I list bios setting.

you need to run slots 1,2,4 or 1,2,5 Also there is a problem trying to use an Nvidia card for Phsyx which is that they have made their drivers only work when the Nvidia card is in the main slot which goes against what the board wants when using lucid.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I list bios setting.

you need to run slots 1,2,4 or 1,2,5 Also there is a problem trying to use an Nvidia card for Phsyx which is that they have made their drivers only work when the Nvidia card is in the main slot which goes against what the board wants when using lucid.


So basically my 9800GT in this board is useless because of Lucid?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


So basically my 9800GT in this board is useless because of Lucid?


as of now yes. Physx is dying anyway so not a big loss but annoying as hell.


----------



## AAhrens

Does anyone know if there is a way to boot by keyboard? I typically shutdown my computer at night, and it would be nice to just smash the keyboard when I wake up to boot the computer. My old Asus board did this, I just had to have the keyboard plugged into the right USB port.

Any ideas?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quick question: Are you sure you are not talking about *Wake Up* via the keyboard?

If there is a way to boot the computer by hitting a key on the keyboard, how would that be easier than just using the computer's *on-off* button?


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11863005*
> as of now yes. Physx is dying anyway so not a big loss but annoying as hell.


I don't think it would be a waste. If you have it laying around, and you play physx games, then use it. I have a few physx games, Metro 2033, Batman AA, Dark Void, Mafia II, and I bought a physx card to use with them. I didn't spend much, and don't regret it at all. It helps make the gameplay a lot smoother.


----------



## incurablegeek

As some of you know, I have made a life project out of mounting the Corsair H50 Liquid Cooler, bending CPU pins and RMA'ing motherboards in the process. No I am not manually adroit, but I am not a total clutz either.

Current problem: Despite my applying the thermal paste in a nice little dob in the middle of the CPU and mounting the H50 in what I thought was the most beautiful of exemplary ways, I get: *Corsair Formula CPU Idiot LED only w/no boot to bios.
*
Unmounting the H50 for I dunno the 8th time maybe, I see that there was probably too much thermal paste. It's friggin everywhere (so much for internet how to videos on how to apply thermal paste, something I have been doing before some OCN members were born)

Questions:

1) I have the Tuniq TR-1 "Thermal Material Remover" (Tuniq now according to reviews beats out the venerable Arctic Silver thermal compound so I now use Tuniq exclusively). *Since the pins are now nicely permeated by this thermal compound, what is the best way to clean it out without bending the pins?*

2) I have read where guys (foolhardier than I) actually ran their CPU's through the washing machine or soaked them in soapy water to clean them. *Is it safe then to soak my AMD 6-Core in the Tuniq TR-1 Thermal Paste Remover?*

3) *In applying thermal paste, I think from now on I am going to opt for "less is more" in that I will apply a very, very small dab and then rub it around with a rubber gloved finger just to create a film. Is that better?*

4) *Bonus Question: Do you think I should forget the Corsair H50 and go with straight air? I have a Tuniq Tower in my #2 computer - easy mount and quiet. Any other suggestions? I AM desperate.
*(Need to OC my 3.2 GHz 6-core to 4.0 GHz)

Disclaimer: Now do you see why I adopted the Daffy Duck avatar. It *is* very much me.







One reason for optimism, though. You guys always answer my idiotic questions and have yet to laugh at me. For that the Duck is grateful.


----------



## AAhrens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11865460*
> Quick question: Are you sure you are not talking about *Wake Up* via the keyboard?
> 
> If there is a way to boot the computer by hitting a key on the keyboard, how would that be easier than just using the computer's *on-off* button?


No I'm not talking about wake up, I'm not putting my computer to sleep nor was I with the old one.

My case has a door on it (Antec Sonata II), so it's easier to just hit the keyboard then open the door and push the power button. Specially when you're crawling out of bed int he morning!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11866048*
> As some of you know, I have made a life project out of mounting the Corsair H50 Liquid Cooler, bending CPU pins and RMA'ing motherboards in the process. No I am not manually adroit, but I am not a total clutz either.
> 
> Current problem: Despite my applying the thermal paste in a nice little dob in the middle of the CPU and mounting the H50 in what I thought was the most beautiful of exemplary ways, I get: *Corsair Formula CPU Idiot LED only w/no boot to bios.
> *
> Unmounting the H50 for I dunno the 8th time maybe, I see that there was probably too much thermal paste. It's friggin everywhere (so much for internet how to videos on how to apply thermal paste, something I have been doing before some OCN members were born)
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) I have the Tuniq TR-1 "Thermal Material Remover" (Tuniq now according to reviews beats out the venerable Arctic Silver thermal compound so I now use Tuniq exclusively). *Since the pins are now nicely permeated by this thermal compound, what is the best way to clean it out without bending the pins?*
> 
> 2) I have read where guys (foolhardier than I) actually ran their CPU's through the washing machine or soaked them in soapy water to clean them. *Is it safe then to soak my AMD 6-Core in the Tuniq TR-1 Thermal Paste Remover?*
> 
> 3) *In applying thermal paste, I think from now on I am going to opt for "less is more" in that I will apply a very, very small dab and then rub it around with a rubber gloved finger just to create a film. Is that better?*
> 
> 4) *Bonus Question: Do you think I should forget the Corsair H50 and go with straight air? I have a Tuniq Tower in my #2 computer - easy mount and quiet. Any other suggestions? I AM desperate.
> *(Need to OC my 3.2 GHz 6-core to 4.0 GHz)
> 
> Disclaimer: Now do you see why I adopted the Daffy Duck avatar. It *is* very much me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason for optimism, though. You guys always answer my idiotic questions and have yet to laugh at me. For that the Duck is grateful.


You might like to try this:

Put some Tuniq TR-1 Thermal Paste Remover in a *flat* dish the height of the length of the pins.
Soak the CPU with *pins down* for about one minutes.
Use a *new* soft tooth brush and wet it with some TR-1 Thermal Paste Remover and drag it very gently and slowly along the channels of the pins.
Dry the CPU with canned air.

Time and passion is the key!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hello!

Can I get included into this distinguished club? Just got my CH IV Formula today. Pix as follows (apologize if too big... am a noob using Image Shack).

Apologize for the pix qualities but my daughter took off with friends and took the camara. Had to resort to the cell phone camera.

Board mounted in my HAF 922. Thermaltake FRIO contrasts nicely with mobo color scheme in my opinion. Ok... MINUS the fans and the fan holders... but hey! I like contrasts! At least they match with that yellow S/N sticker on the mobo.









All lighted up on the very first try!









Will be re-doing the cable management in the near future after I install the water cooler I ordered last week (which hasn't arrived yet!).


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> You might like to try this:
> 
> Put some Tuniq TR-1 Thermal Paste Remover in a flat dish the height of the length of the pins
> Soak the CPU with pins down for about one minutes
> Use a new soft tooth brush and wet it with some TR-1 Thermal Paste Remover and drag it very gently and slowly along the channels of the pins
> Dry the CPU with a hair drier do not let it get to hot
> 
> Time and passion is the key!


Thanks Tweeky. I had no choice but to Up your Rep for that one! I'm sure other members will find that advice most helpful.

While I'm in your good graces







, what do you think of the following two questions?
Quote:


> 3) In applying thermal paste, I think from now on I am going to opt for "less is more" in that I will apply a very, very small dab and then rub it around with a rubber gloved finger just to create a film. Is that better?
> 
> 4) Bonus Question: Do you think I should forget the Corsair H50 and go with straight air? I have a Tuniq Tower in my #2 computer - easy mount and quiet. Any other suggestions? I AM desperate.
> (Need to OC my 3.2 GHz 6-core to 4.0 GHz)


I'm so sick and tired of that %@$% Corsair H50, I'm tempted to sell it. The H50 looks so good in theory but I'm not really sure if it beats a good "air" that much.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> No I'm not talking about wake up, I'm not putting my computer to sleep nor was I with the old one.
> 
> My case has a door on it (Antec Sonata II), so it's easier to just hit the keyboard then open the door and push the power button. Specially when you're crawling out of bed int he morning!


Understood. My question was not to be at all sarcastic, but was just curious as to what you had in mind.

An observation, though. You might actually be lazier than I am, and that is one helluva accomplishment!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11866868*
> I'm so sick and tired of that %@$% Corsair H50, I'm tempted to sell it. The H50 looks so good in theory but I'm not really sure if it beats a good "air" that much.


Hello... I know how you feel. I got it thinking (ha!) that it would at least be a bit better than air cooling. When I installed it I actually got a couple degrees temperature more than with the previous air cooler I had. I went through at least 4 or 5 re-installs with different TIM's and such but no luck. I was frustrated.

Then I saw a Thermaltake FRIO on the shelf of my local CompUSA and I looked at some reviews at home. I then decided to take the plunge and get it. I can truly recommend it. There may be only 1 or 2 more air coolers right now that are better but they are also pricier.

If not, go all out water cooling which is what I am doing now as a holiday gift...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11866868*
> I'm so sick and tired of that %@$% Corsair H50, I'm tempted to sell it. The H50 looks so good in theory but I'm not really sure if it beats a good "air" that much.


a lot of people like the H-50 i have never used one
Thermaltake FRIO is getting good marks, its one i am considering see post above

i like AS5 it is easy to use and it gets good marks
use just enough tim to cover the hole surface of the cpu


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11866048*
> 3) *In applying thermal paste, I think from now on I am going to opt for "less is more" in that I will apply a very, very small dab and then rub it around with a rubber gloved finger just to create a film. Is that better?*
> 
> 4) *Bonus Question: Do you think I should forget the Corsair H50 and go with straight air? I have a Tuniq Tower in my #2 computer - easy mount and quiet. Any other suggestions? I AM desperate.
> *(Need to OC my 3.2 GHz 6-core to 4.0 GHz)
> 
> Disclaimer: Now do you see why I adopted the Daffy Duck avatar. It *is* very much me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason for optimism, though. You guys always answer my idiotic questions and have yet to laugh at me. For that the Duck is grateful.


less is more is very true.I recommend using a non-conductive thermal paste because it is so easy to use too much.

* is the size you want of thermal paste. Slightly smaller the the size of the * on your keyboard.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11866900*
> Understand.:


I might actually be lazier than that


----------



## RagingCain

Reserved for Eclipse

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## RagingCain

Happy New Year all! Be online tomorrow probably.

The H50 is not the best all in one kit and most newer air coolers beat it by quite a bit. There are however many new all in one water cooling kits which dance around the H50, such as CoolIts new dual Rad + even thinner/smaller pump!

The best TIM is currently MassCool G71 Shin Etsu paste, you can see every TIM tested side by side through the 80-way link in my sig. Its not only rated the best, it has no cure time, and its non-conductive.

A trick I have started doing for new TIM applications I have been doing lately after applying the small amount, which is always too much, I then proceed with mounting my heatsink completely, but then take it straight off one time. I then clean all TIM off heatsink and set it back down. Due to probability and physics you are essentially removing half of the TIM. If the CPU had 100% coverage and had a thin enough layer to look dry/see metal, I usually found max temp drop 2~3c depending on how much excess there was (not normally a lot though.)

For cpu pin cleaning I always recommend a extremely soft bristle tooth brush and just 90% isopropyl alcohol. Just brush delicately but be generous with the alcohol, finish with the air dry.

@Kcuestag: Good luck with Sandy but its really trickier to OC. I also don't trust those early prices.

@Luk: get some runs you want on the benchmark list for the 6970s

I am quite sure the 9800 GT can be used for Physx but please describe me the problem.

Welcome new guys!

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I am quite sure the 9800 GT can be used for Physx but please describe me the problem.


I have a 5850 in slot 1 and the second 5850 in slot 3.

The 9800GT is in slot 5, And as I understand it slot 5 is connected to the Hydra chip and needs the Hydra drivers installed for the 9800GT to be seen by Windows.

However, I can't get the Hydra driver to install as it say's 'No Lucid hardware detected' when I try to install the drivers. This happens even with the latest drivers from the Lucid website.


----------



## RagingCain

Install the 5850s in slot 1 and 2 temporarily. Follow my Lucid install guide under Alpha steps.

If you have Lucid issues, please refer to Post 2, there is a link in my sig as well.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## omega17

At the risk of sounding really unhelpful, 2 5850's and a PhysX card work out of the box on the Formula









Hydra seems to be more of a pain than a help


----------



## RagingCain

It really can be, but that's why I took my time to write that guide. Lucid requires technical skills.

But there is something intrinsically cool about it when you know you can render video with an ATi + Nvidia card. That to me is kind of a big deal which makes me persevere through the teething.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## mooter

Hi Guy's,

New lurker here, I would have posted sooner but it took a while to get through 660 odd pages









Thanks to some of the advice in this thread I've managed to get my Formula + 1090T running Prime95 stable at 4.2Ghz! Maximum temp is 52C (29C at idle).

Vcore is what I consider to be quite low for the clock at 1.46v and the CPU/NB voltage is 1.3v. I was experiencing some realworld unstability until I loosened up the memory from 1T to 2T and now it's sitting pretty! I'll get some benchmarks up soon, got to install my new 6950 tomorrow and then have some fun with that first!

Just wanted to say thanks to those who've posted here, this board is ace!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> some realworld unstability until I loosened up the memory from 1T to 2T and now it's sitting pretty!


I am very much interested in what you have done as I have exactly the same setup here. Pls explain, possibly a stupid request, what you mean by "loosening up the memory". Thanks.


----------



## mooter

It would BSOD during games and at first I thought my gaming settings were too high so I backed them down a bit, but I then changed the memory settings in the BIOS from 1T to 2T and it's not died on me once since! I'm back gaming at the higher settings now and no problems at all.

Is your mem currently running at 1T? Just change to 2T to see if that helps stability.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Is your mem currently running at 1T? Just change to 2T to see if that helps stability.


To be honest, I am not at all there yet. The last couple of weeks I have been humbled by the Corsair H50 installation, such that I decided to absorb the loss and go with another cooling unit.

Thanks for the info. FWIW, I copy and save everything that I learn on OCN, which I believe is the helpful and knowledgeable site on the net.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11877196*
> Thanks for the info. FWIW, I copy and save everything that I learn on OCN, which I believe is the helpful and knowledgeable site on the net.


x2


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ragin glad to see your back! did you make the move?(thought I read something about you moving)

I will get to pming the mods









Bahhh hate work! on top of that I have school tonight and I think I am going crazy!!!!!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Yes I did with a detour to the Chicago area from Florida. I have moved to Oklahoma City, OK.


Gosh, I just luv OCN. It has a kind of "Twittery" folksy feeling to it .....


----------



## raisethe3

Then move back! Lol.

Living in an area where there's no tech will bug you. Trust me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Yes I did with a detour to the Chicago area from Florida. I have moved to Oklahoma City, OK. No Frys, no microcenters, no compusa.... nada. That does suck.

This can be post one.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Living in an area where there's no tech will bug you.


All joking aside, truer words were never spoken. Not just Frys, although I spent so much time there I was asked to pay rent, but a community of techs off whom you can bounce ideas. It'll take time but you'll find 'em. First go to the universities and get to know the techies; eventually you'll be OK.







Remember: Moving to another city is considered to be one of the three or four most traumatic things you can do. (And for once, I am trying to be constructively serious. No joking here, cause I could feel your pain and isolation. 'Tis only natural.)

*Good Luck! *


----------



## RagingCain

No tech stores suck horrid. I still have trusty New Egg though....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11888925*
> No tech stores suck horrid. I still have trusty New Egg though....


tell me about it there are no good stores anywhere near me. The nearest Fry's is Chicago(a 2-4 hour drive depending on traffic)


----------



## begjr2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


To be honest, I am not at all there yet. The last couple of weeks I have been humbled by the Corsair H50 installation, such that I decided to absorb the loss and go with another cooling unit.

Thanks for the info. FWIW, I copy and save everything that I learn on OCN, which I believe is the helpful and knowledgeable site on the net.



hey man if ur looking to get a new cooling option i would really get the rasa240 or 360 its bad ass


----------



## begjr2

yea im getting a MM case hopefully ill be able to do what i want with this case plus i realy needed a new one. just cant wait till it gets here


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I just want to put out a big thanks to mortimersnerd for giving us the space we need for the FAQ and Benchmarks! It's mods like you that make OCN the best place to overclock!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



hey man if ur looking to get a new cooling option i would really get the rasa240 or 360 its bad ass


Darned good of you to suggest that. I kinda found the RASA club on my own at OCN, and those guys have been super helpful. In the meantime, I bought another Tuniq TOWER 120 EXTREME, cause I know it and also cause I know that, since joining OCN, I am biting off more than I can chew in several areas. You folks have been good enough to reveal my ignorance to me but not to others in forum. Thanks.









Quote:



a big thanks to mortimersnerd for giving us the space we need for the FAQ and Benchmarks! It's mods like you that make OCN the best place to overclock!


I might add that in the beginning when I was new to OCN and accidentally posted a question in (arguably) the wrong thread, mortimersnerd was kind enough to explain the rules to me. The mods really do have a difficult job and it is through their efforts, some of which can be on occasion unpopular, that OCN is truly in a class by itself. So thanks!


----------



## Lukather

@Raging

RAM arrived safely and installed in its new home, booted and prime stable at cas7 time to tweak








Thank-you again buddy


----------



## begjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11891805*
> Darned good of you to suggest that. I kinda found the RASA club on my own at OCN, and those guys have been super helpful. In the meantime, I bought another Tuniq TOWER 120 EXTREME, cause I know it and also cause I know that, since joining OCN, I am biting off more than I can chew in several areas. You folks have been good enough to reveal my ignorance to me but not to others in forum. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea those guys are pretty cool im part of that club too but dont really go on there that much lol
> but just so u know it is a real good system


----------



## jasyn

does anyone have any high pitch frequency noise coming out of the crosshair iv formula when they are scrolling? i'm trying to figure out what is causing it.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasyn*


does anyone have any high pitch frequency noise coming out of the crosshair iv formula when they are scrolling? i'm trying to figure out what is causing it.


I read of this guy having a similar problem. He found out this: "_I did however discover that it certainly has to do with the sound jack. When I pull out my speaker audio plug the sound stops for about 2 seconds then starts up. When I plug it back in the same thing happens. This happens only with the 6 audio ports (USB, keyboard etc. has no effect)_" - but he never updated after that so I can't say that it was fixed but I have to assume he fixed it since he didn't cry out for more help.









The "6 audio ports" leads me to believe it's the on-board audio. If you play with the sound cables and this sound stops, try re-seating/installing your sound card. If you are using the on-board audio, try re-installing the drivers.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## jasyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I read of this guy having a similar problem. He found out this: "_I did however discover that it certainly has to do with the sound jack. When I pull out my speaker audio plug the sound stops for about 2 seconds then starts up. When I plug it back in the same thing happens. This happens only with the 6 audio ports (USB, keyboard etc. has no effect)_" - but he never updated after that so I can't say that it was fixed but I have to assume he fixed it since he didn't cry out for more help.









The "6 audio ports" leads me to believe it's the on-board audio. If you play with the sound cables and this sound stops, try re-seating/installing your sound card. If you are using the on-board audio, try re-installing the drivers.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


do you happen to have the guys username? i'll try and PM and see. i am using the 6 audio port since it's a creative x-fi (which was one of the reasons i bought the board instead of the extreme), but i'll switch over to my pci creative fatality if it is the cause. i'll go home and test out new drivers and the pci sound card and report back. thanks!

one question regarding the driver update .. do i go to creative and get their drivers for the creative x-fi or the ones off asus's website? if it's the asus, i've already done the update.

i would assume asus as this 8 channel audio isn't like the pci cards


----------



## jasyn

it looks like it was the onboard sound card


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasyn*


it looks like it was the onboard sound card


how did you fix it?


----------



## jasyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


how did you fix it?


i disabled onboard sound through bios .. i'm using my pci-e creative x-fi xtremegamer now.

i would assume it's conflicting with something in my system .. maybe the radiator of the h70 .. my hd6870 .. *shrugs


----------



## Businessman

Hello there!
I've got a question.
I have my cpu clocked @ 3.6 and when i enable all cores the system won't boot.
Do i have to lower the clocks or the fact that it won't even boot is a sign of a non unlocking processor?


----------



## jasyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Businessman;11914514*
> Hello there!
> I've got a question.
> I have my cpu clocked @ 3.6 and when i enable all cores the system won't boot.
> Do i have to lower the clocks or the fact that it won't even boot is a sign of a non unlocking processor?


put your cpu back to stock setting and enable the cores and see if your system will boot then .. if it does then it's ur clock speeds. if it is the same then it's the unlocking of the cores.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

what are the different revisions of the formula?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Hello there!
> I've got a question.
> I have my cpu clocked @ 3.6 and when i enable all cores the system won't boot.
> Do i have to lower the clocks or the fact that it won't even boot is a sign of a non unlocking processor?


Well if you are trying to go to Quad Core you need to increase the voltage quite a bit to use those cores. I don't know what the good voltage is, but for a quad I am guessing around 1.30~1.40v.
Quote:


> what are the different revisions of the formula?


I believe there have only been two revisions of the Formula, the first release and the newer revision being sold today. I don't believe its anything physically different but it has had quite a few fixes in Bios and the NB heatsink makes better contact.

I would like some input:
One more 580 or 2 more widescreen monitors?

I was thinking monitors now and add another 580 down the road when its like 99$.


----------



## jasyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;11915706*
> what are the different revisions of the formula?


don't know what the changes were .. i may have read that the heatsink design for the chipsets was apart of the changes .. but i can't confirm that

my revision is 1.02g


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11915835*
> Well if you are trying to go to Quad Core you need to increase the voltage quite a bit to use those cores. I don't know what the good voltage is, but for a quad I am guessing around 1.30~1.40v.
> 
> I believe there have only been two revisions of the Formula, the first release and the newer revision being sold today. I don't believe its anything physically different but it has had quite a few fixes in Bios and the NB heatsink makes better contact.
> 
> I would like some input:
> One more 580 or 2 more widescreen monitors?
> 
> I was thinking monitors now and add another 580 down the road when its like 99$.


monitors!

BTW if you did not notice you have two more posts on the first page


----------



## begjr2

oh yea getting a new case mountain mods u2-ufo cant wait till it gets here


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2;11919470*
> oh yea getting a new case mountain mods u2-ufo cant wait till it gets here


we will need pics!


----------



## begjr2

havent figured what color i want the outside of the case but im going to paint the inside a pearl white . Juts didnt see myself payiny 400 for a case and then 160 for custom paint . fiugured ill save the 160 and do it myself. Funny thing is ill be spending that on the sleeving and so forth


----------



## RagingCain

I see that, I may start tomorrow getting benchmarks setup then CIV trouble shooting.

Thinking 60% sure to get monitors now....

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Lukather

Definitely monitors: ) have you considered a 120hz unit? I know they're still a bit pricey, but with those 580Gtx's punching above 60fps it would be nice to have a refresh that can produce them.(I know human eye has a lower threshold for determining displayed frames) but the difference is surprising. plus it would open up the option of 3D vision and give the screen real estate(in multi monitor configurations) to justify the 3x580 horsepower: D


----------



## Jmartinez06

Okay I got a problem.. I accidentally uninstalled my sound drivers and now I can't install the via drivers on the formula. When I go into device management it shows an unknown pci card, and won't let me install. Any ideas? Bios sound is enabled

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Still using my X6 1055T and Crosshair IV Formula (Still stuck at 3.6Ghz, what should I try? ...) until my i7 2600k arrives:















Installed the GTX460 with the Physx hack and so far it is working great, right now it's [email protected] along with my 1055T


----------



## Jmartinez06

Anyone?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11924973*
> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Mate, use the CD included with the motherboard


----------



## Jmartinez06

Don't have it, none available from asus. Via drivers keep saying can't find hd audio device, and fails
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11924981*
> Mate, use the CD included with the motherboard


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NathG79

I understand the sandy-bridge excitement.. Sorry To sound rude, but isn`t this a AMD Crosshair IV Formula Thread...


----------



## SerialATA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11924823*
> Still using my X6 1055T and Crosshair IV Formula (Still stuck at 3.6Ghz, what should I try? ...) until my i7 2600k arrives:
> 
> Installed the GTX460 with the Physx hack and so far it is working great, right now it's [email protected] along with my 1055T


WOW awesome pictures! im going to take a picture of my two rigs, and im currently waiting for the shops to open in approx 2 and a half hours to buy my first CROSSHAIR MOBO!!! (the original crosshair 1, the rog version)

im excited, so damn excited im gonna wet my pants! (fig of speech lol)


----------



## begjr2

man i am so mad right. got a email & call from mountain mods today stating that they were going to have alittle troubles wiht my case config and that i would have to go the fulll custom rought instead of the cyo version. i guess to many changes. and that my case would be aroungd 550. just dont see myself paying that much on a dam case. now my options are to get the lest expensive h2go or the reg u2-ufo. i might just get the h2go cause its plenty big for what i want and need. or just might get the reg u2-ufo. imght have to think about it for a little. still alittle tick though but oh well


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I understand the sandy-bridge excitement.. Sorry To sound rude, but isn`t this a AMD Crosshair IV Formula Thread...


When I was new to the group which I was actually led to by question I had Googled, I went to the OCN "thread" and posted a couple of questions, which I felt were very much "on topic". Please keep in mind that I have taught various forms of logic and communication for many years; and as such am not prone to "close enough is good enough" thinking.

I received a rather caustic reminder that I was now guilty of the heinous crime called "thread hijacking". Kindly check out my Public Profile and you all will notice that I am a now "marked for life". My reaction to all this silliness: Officious, Meddlesome and very much Reminiscent of Puritan Law.
Check around and look at the Public Profile of other members. I have. I appear to be in a class of my own!
However, if I were to deign to the petty, I'm really sure I could round up other members who may have soiled the carpet as well.








And despite my attempt at being a good citizen on OCN, I can proudly say that I now have a new "scarlet letter" on my Public Profile: *Infractions*

And Yes, you may color me pissed off!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

just to let you know people cant see your infractions.


----------



## plogservice

Hey you guys!

I'm getting this board in 6 hours and are reading some stuff about the NB-heatsink at this thread. How can I monitor my NB-temp when I start overclocking my 1090T? Is it listed in HWMonitor? And if the NB-heatsink is not touching the NB, can I take it off, fix the mounts and apply regular thermal paste after removing the tape? Like artic silver or any other "cpu" thermal pastes. Sorry for my scetchy english btw ;-)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plogservice*


Hey you guys!

I'm getting this board in 6 hours and are reading some stuff about the NB-heatsink at this thread. How can I monitor my NB-temp when I start overclocking my 1090T? Is it listed in HWMonitor? And if the NB-heatsink is not touching the NB, can I take it off, fix the mounts and apply regular thermal paste after removing the tape? Like artic silver or any other "cpu" thermal pastes. Sorry for my scetchy english btw ;-)


I recommend AIDA 64 you can grab it from the opening post








I would recommend thermal pads.


----------



## plogservice

Ah, thanks! Don't know anywhere local shops that got thermal pads tho. Guess I'll go back to more waiting if my NB-mounts are bad. Is there any good branings on thermal pads? I need something to make it easier to find in norwegian stores. No results when searching on thermal pad on the biggest store here in scandinavia.


----------



## begjr2

hey has anyone hurd of any company out there makeing a wc unit for the extreme board yet nb sb i mean.? 1 piece of course


----------



## ML241

is this what you are looking for?

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=2022


----------



## begjr2

thx so much man ive been looking my butt oiff for one thx


----------



## Jmartinez06

Any suggestions in my problem?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## plogservice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I recommend AIDA 64 you can grab it from the opening post








I would recommend thermal pads.


But will thermal paste work? The only way I can get thermal pads are buy ordering them from from the internets. I don't want to be another week without a computer. Is there a big temperature difference in the pads vs paste?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241;11932662*
> is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=2022


Now if only EK could get one out! I would buy it up so quick!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plogservice;11933169*
> But will thermal paste work? The only way I can get thermal pads are buy ordering them from from the internets. I don't want to be another week without a computer. Is there a big temperature difference in the pads vs paste?


It will just be sure to use non-conductive and reuse the thermal pads on the VRM's

Jmartinez06:

Try disabling the onboard in BIOS and then removing it from device manager. Then reboot and enable it again and see if you can install then


----------



## plogservice

Just started using my new Crosshair IV Formula! Is there any important downloads I should get for this card? Like, from the ASUS site. I'm not using the CD.

Downloaded AIDA64:
Idle temps are: CPU 33C
CPU Cores 18C

NB: 45
SB: 40

Looks like it's running at 3.73GHz, even though i havent start overclocking yet. ;-)


----------



## The Sandman

Win 7 will load everything you'll need to function just fine. But if you may to grab PC Probe , USB3, Creative etc from the site to your personal pref. Read the contents from the disc for a better idea. TurboV may come in handy depending on your tastes too along with AI Suite for fan control.


----------



## plogservice

I don't have a CD ;> It's a demo-board, used by a store. Got only the board, no box, no nothing


----------



## The Sandman

It depends on what you like on your machine, sucks with no disc, but not really lol. Just go to Asus and see what all is available. NEC Electronics is a USB 3.0 Host Controller driver, Creative is software for audio, PC Probe is monitoring utility, TurboV is a bios adjusting utility if you want that while OC'ing, keeps you from going into the bios all the time (like that's a big deal LOL) while the AI Suite can control all 7 fan headers from the utility and may be useful to some, I've played with them just a bit and they do work for certain little extras. You'll have to take a look and see if any of it is something you'd want.


----------



## plogservice

Have anyone here had problems with really slow startups with this card? My windows is on a SSD, but after I enter windows, I cant enter any programs for like 30 sec.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plogservice;11935110*
> Have anyone here had problems with really slow startups with this card? My windows is on a SSD, but after I enter windows, I cant enter any programs for like 30 sec.


- (*Delete*). (Seems you do not do defrags on SSD's.)

- FULL/DEEP (as in hours and hours of run time) anti-virus scan.

- Try unplugging any unnecessary components one at a time and re-boot. One of them could be having a problem loading so its holding the system.

- Make sure you have the SSD card's latest driver. The included CD's 9 out of 10 times has an outdated driver.

- Try clearing your CMOS make sure you have the quick boot option enabled in BIOS and update your BIOS and see if any of these will help. Latest BIOS is 1102 dated 08/2010.

- Check your RAM. If you have two sticks, pull one out and boot to see how that goes. If the same , exchange the sticks and try again.

Other than that I would consider getting ASUS support ROG.ASUS.COM provides you with a support link if I recall correctly. If not, there is an ASUS member site link that should take you where you can get online support from them.

This is a great board and I have not had that issue. Only issue I have is taking advantage of all the features it has!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11935504*
> - *Clean disk and defrag - just to be on the safe side.*
> 
> *snip*


All great advice, except the very first point!









Don't defrag your SSD!!!

Also, check msconfig for any random entries at startup that you don't recognise


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11935563*
> All great advice, except the very first point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't defrag your SSD!!!
> 
> Also, check msconfig for any random entries at startup that you don't recognise


Really? Why not? (Don't have an SSD so wouldm't know. Wife won;t let me...








)


----------



## omega17

SSD's by design can read _any_ part of the drive as fast as another, so files don't need to be contiguous (sequentially stored)
They also write data according to wear patterns, so as to minimise write-cycles on individual 'blocks'; this is done in the SSD firmware

All a defrag will do is unneccesarily re-write all the data into blocks that it _incorrectly_ thinks will speed up reads! As we know, SSD's have a theoretical write-limit, so unneccesary writes should be avoided. Even if you never reach this 'limit', the SSD can drop into a lower performance mode, to prevent itself from being written on too many times


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11935646*
> SSD's by design can read _any_ part of the drive as fast as another, so files don't need to be contiguous (sequentially stored)
> They also write data according to wear patterns, so as to minimise write-cycles on individual 'blocks'; this is done in the SSD firmware
> 
> All a defrag will do is unneccesarily re-write all the data into blocks that it _incorrectly_ thinks will speed up reads! As we know, SSD's have a theoretical write-limit, so unneccesary writes should be avoided. Even if you never reach this 'limit', the SSD can drop into a lower performance mode, to prevent itself from being written on too many times


Thanks for the clarification. Yet another advantage of SSD's. Less "maintenance"! Now... how to convince the wifey!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> But will thermal paste work? The only way I can get thermal pads are buy ordering them from from the internets. I don't want to be another week without a computer. Is there a big temperature difference in the pads vs paste?


I'm probably a bit late on this one. With that said, I did quite a study of thermal paste (as I seem to do everything) and learned that Arctic Silver is no longer The One; it has been replaced in quality and performance by Tuniq TX-2.

Regarding pads, all I can say is that I don't know; in one sense I know they are good and that is they eliminate the tendency to overdue the use of thermal compound. Who knows? They may perform as well as Tuniq, though I doubt it.

If you have a Radio Shack nearby, then you have thermal pads. I for one will never use them.

Some shopping advice: Cruise the "malls" first, sourcing product and reading reviews and then buy from Amazon only. Yes, I have bought from NewEgg and Tiger Direct but Amazon usually beats their prices +++ Free Shipping and No Tax. Trust me on that one. My computer lair looks like "Electronics R Us"; and I have bought almost everything from Amazon (plus much, much more) and Never a Problem!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plogservice;11933169*
> But will thermal paste work? The only way I can get thermal pads are buy ordering them from from the internets. I don't want to be another week without a computer. Is there a big temperature difference in the pads vs paste?


i used thermal paste on mine and works very good


----------



## RagingCain

Okay it looks like this Extreme board apart from being fickle officially has the overheating NB issue. Had an auto safety shut down at 71c today while playing Civilization 5.

While this is bad news for me (annoying more than bad), its good news for you all concerned, as I will take pictures when I fix the issue.

I need a full day to redo the water cooling and things keep coming up one at a time, so my Intel is a slightly pricey paper weight right now.


----------



## Jmartinez06

Creative software? Which one, ii don't have the cd either for formula

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11936810*
> Okay it looks like this Extreme board apart from being fickle officially has the overheating NB issue.


Oh great. I sure hope this doesn't effect a lot of boards.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> i used thermal paste on mine and works very good


I agree. But please don't be a power-hungry, more-is-better gomer like me. Many of the How To Apply Thermal Compounds on the net are flat-out wrong. Simply put, *less is more*. In my attempt to follow the instructions that say a little glob in the middle is best, I have pretty much thermal pasted the CPU, the heatsink and much of the "known world".

Right now, I use vinyl gloves and spread the paste with my gloved finger uniformly over the CPU and then (optional) a * sized dot in the middle as suggested by another member of the forum. My more is better attitude in the paste caused many, many problems!

The thermal pads I think are nice in the sense that they represent just how much should be applied and how evenly it should be applied. For what it's worth, the difference between Arctic Silver (in pad form) and Tuniq is probably only noticeable in a laboratory setting. *If you like thermal pads, go to Radio Shack. They have them.*

With my advanced case of OCD, however, I always go for the "best".


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11936988*
> Creative software? Which one, ii don't have the cd either for formula
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Under utilities (at Asus Downloads), last one on the list, Sound Blaster X-Fi Utility. Nothing really special, just one I took to see what it was. It has another media player and other audio utilities of this type. Useful? User preference again so it's your call if you want it or not.


----------



## Jmartinez06

I'm trying everything in the book to fix the no hd audio device found error when trying to install drivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;11937333*
> Under utilities (at Asus Downloads), last one on the list, Sound Blaster X-Fi Utility. Nothing really special, just one I took to see what it was. It has another media player and other audio utilities of this type. Useful? User preference again so it's your call if you want it or not.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11937630*
> I'm trying everything in the book to fix the no hd audio device found error when trying to install drivers
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Use drivers sweeper to completely remove *all* your audio drivers

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

in the bios set HD Audio Azalia to enable

install via audio driver and then install sound blaster X-Fi


----------



## Jmartinez06

I looked in bios and didn't see that azalia.. I might have missed it. I noticed legacy audio and hd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11938711*
> Use drivers sweeper to completely remove *all* your audio drivers
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/
> 
> in the bios set HD Audio Azalia to enable
> 
> install via audio driver and then install sound blaster X-Fi


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmartinez06

Thanks by the way, I'll try it here shortly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11938711*
> Use drivers sweeper to completely remove *all* your audio drivers
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/
> 
> in the bios set HD Audio Azalia to enable
> 
> install via audio driver and then install sound blaster X-Fi


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11938899*
> Thanks by the way, I'll try it here shortly
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


See Pic's


----------



## Jmartinez06

Teach a man to fish huh..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11939120*
> See Pic's


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Okay it looks like this Extreme board apart from being fickle officially has the overheating NB issue. Had an auto safety shut down at 71c today while playing Civilization 5.

While this is bad news for me (annoying more than bad), its good news for you all concerned, as I will take pictures when I fix the issue.

I need a full day to redo the water cooling and things keep coming up one at a time, so my Intel is a slightly pricey paper weight right now.


That sucks! *thinking about taking mine apart to check*

Ok when I was talking about thermal pads. these are what I was talking about. They are more for things like; memory, VRM's, and chipsets. They should *NOT* be used for CPU's I repeat *NOT* for CPU's. TIM(thermal interface material(aka Artic Silver 5, TX2, so on so forth) is used when a tight fit is possible. Like that between a cpu and it's HSF or a GPU die and its heatsink. Thermal pads are used when a not so tight fit is possible. Like between a GPU's memory and the cooler or the VRM's and their cooler. They are also highly used by manufactures for their chipsets.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sorry about the double but.

Due to ragincain's temp issue (and the fact I never checked) I decided to pull my board apart








I found that I was making contact and all was good but.... While the "thermal pad/TIM" they used on both the NB and SB were making contact it was hard and "flaky". The Pad on the Lucid chip was still good but I decided to replace it anyway







I ended up using some prolima tim (which comes standard with a Meghalems)I found out this stuff is quite good and NON-CONDUCTIVE







temps are slightly lower(1-2c) but I feel safer knowing this stuff wont dryout. I most likely would have been fine for years but I am a bit OCD about my TIM and Thermal pads.









BTW the prolima stuff is better then AS5


----------



## manuelcr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MushkinSean;10719838*
> The 996805 Redlines work well for me in the Crosshair IV


Hi, i have send you an email.

I'm having problems with that memories (I have 4x2GB) with the same motherboard.

I think that it's a problem with the BIOS configuration.

Can you help me?

Thanks.


----------



## incurablegeek

Just noting all the problems you fellows are having with the Extreme board. Were they also inherited by the Formula board?

(If not, do I have permission to gloat?







)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11942523*
> sorry about the double but.
> 
> Due to ragincain's temp issue (and the fact I never checked) I decided to pull my board apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that I was making contact and all was good but.... While the "thermal pad/TIM" they used on both the NB and SB were making contact it was hard and "flaky". The Pad on the Lucid chip was still good but I decided to replace it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up using some prolima tim (which comes standard with a Meghalems)I found out this stuff is quite good and NON-CONDUCTIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps are slightly lower(1-2c) but I feel safer knowing this stuff wont dryout. I most likely would have been fine for years but I am a bit OCD about my TIM and Thermal pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the prolima stuff is better then AS5


No pix by any chance? Been thinking about changing those pad's (sound like a car brake problem!) myself but my "novice-ness" has me on hold...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11948236*
> Just noting all the problems you fellows are having with the Extreme board. Were they also inherited by the Formula board?
> 
> (If not, do I have permission to gloat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Depends on which "problems" you are talking about. NB thermal contact? No we got that from you formula users









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11948954*
> No pix by any chance? Been thinking about changing those pad's (sound like a car brake problem!) myself but my "novice-ness" has me on hold...


No I was unable to take pix.(wife had the camera) and I had to get it back together rather quickly as I had online class that night (and tonight grrrrrrr)

RaginCain will have pix though he said so give him a bit and I am sure they will be up soon


----------



## RagingCain

I have everything done, I also have the flu. Give me an hour or two, I need a nap.

I don't have any before temps, but yesterday I had an auto safety shutdown of 71c on my NB. By the time I got into the bios it was lowered to 65c, and extremely slowly climbing.

I have the pictures of what I did on my phone, I will add them later. Eclipse, you may want to add them to NB post.

Here is after 3 solid Heaven benchmarks, before the run temps and after temps. I would call that a success, despite damaging my heatsink (which I will explain later, so you can avoid doing so yourself.)


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Depends on which "problems" you are talking about. NB thermal contact?


Always the Class Clown, I was just having some fun with your _Extreme travails_.

Seriously, though, would it not be very productive to have a comprehensive listing of problems encountered with both the Formula and the Extreme boards.

Also, one problem I bandied about with Magic-Man on another thread, is how to attach PDF downloadables, so that we can avoid terribly useful information being scattered throughout hundreds of pages.

I know that I for one have difficulty noting down all of these wonderful observations, especially with the overclocking of the two boards and what has been encountered accordingly - both the pluses and the minuses.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I have everything done, I also have the flu. Give me an hour or two, I need a nap.

I don't have any before temps, but yesterday I had an auto safety shutdown of 71c on my NB. By the time I got into the bios it was lowered to 65c, and extremely slowly climbing.

I have the pictures of what I did on my phone, I will add them later. Eclipse, you may want to add them to NB post.

Here is after 3 solid Heaven benchmarks, before the run temps and after temps. I would call that a success, despite damaging my heatsink (which I will explain later, so you can avoid doing so yourself.)


temps look like mine~
O boy what could you have done???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Always the Class Clown, I was just having some fun with your _Extreme travails_.

Seriously, though, would it not be very productive to have a comprehensive listing of problems encountered with both the Formula and the Extreme boards.

Also, one problem I bandied about with Magic-Man on another thread, is how to attach PDF downloadables, so that we can avoid terribly useful information being scattered throughout hundreds of pages.

I know that I for one have difficulty noting down all of these wonderful observations, especially with the overclocking of the two boards and what has been encountered accordingly - both the pluses and the minuses.


Yeah it would be great if anyone would write a overclocking guide for these boards! I could then link to them








I am really strapped for time with classes and such otherwise I would write one for the extreme.


----------



## _Carnage_

Heh, so there's an issue with the Extreme too? Does the NB fan not help at all? Anyone alert Asus yet?


----------



## Jmartinez06

Tweek, thanks for the help. I ended up reinstalling the whole os and it worked. I also doing the culprit... Driver genius screwed me up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11953733*
> Tweek, thanks for the help. I ended up reinstalling the whole os and it worked. I also doing the culprit... Driver genius screwed me up
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i am glad you got it to work


----------



## garitd

Hello everyone. I am brand new to the forum and brand new to OC'ing. I have the C4F and 1090t and a spire thermax eclipse ii heatsink and am ready to get down to overclocking. I have tried to digest as much information as I can but I seem to not have much luck. Wondering if some of you veterans can point me to some kind of a guide or some basic steps. 600 pages is a lot to look go through









thanks in advance.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Just finished getting the SLi setup done on my Crosshair IV Formula. Rig in Sig. Here are my results with everything @ stock clocks and voltages.

Mafia II:
40 fps (1920x1200, max settings, advanced physx, aa and af maxed.)

3Dmark Vantage:
P28,117

CPU - 38,255
GPU - 25,835

Still working on everything.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garitd;11954466*
> Hello everyone. I am brand new to the forum and brand new to OC'ing. I have the C4F and 1090t and a spire thermax eclipse ii heatsink and am ready to get down to overclocking. I have tried to digest as much information as I can but I seem to not have much luck. Wondering if some of you veterans can point me to some kind of a guide or some basic steps. 600 pages is a lot to look go through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.


Welcome aboard garitd. Have a look at this http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/525113-phenom-ii-overclocking-guide.html
It will give you a lot of the basics and a good path to follow.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11953355*
> Heh, so there's an issue with the Extreme too? Does the NB fan not help at all? Anyone alert Asus yet?


The fan helps the problem is when there is little to no contact between the NB and the heatsink







Ragin is going to post up a guide for the Extreme board that I am going to link to in the OP.


----------



## garitd

Thanks for the quick reply! Hope I didnt noob up your thread to much =) Looks like a good read, thanks.


----------



## RagingCain

There wasn't a contact issue or any defect, there's not even standoffs but spring screws.

The pictures I put up tomorrow will explain the temps, Eclipse can add them to the second post. I think someone tried the board out with a water block or something then hastily put everything back together to send it back to NewEgg as "new-unopened." I got the feeling when I opened this product that someone had definitely used it before.

If you are considering doing so, dont over tighten the screws, the metal standoffs/tapped cylinders on the heatsink will split wide open on the SB. Of course you won't know this till it happens so being real delicate is the key.

When I see spring screws I will always expect to apply some torque, like you would with heat sinks. The springs maintain tension while applying resistance to the screw head.

You may not need to do this but since it was done, my highest NB temp is on a Blend test which is 49c (that was a 22c drop.)

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## plogservice

I just started ocing my 1090T with a formula mobo. I'm not known with the asus bios, so I can't seem to figure this out. I'm running at 200x20 (4000mhz) but in cpu-z it jumps from 4015-4050mhz etc. Is this normal? If not: How do I fix it?


----------



## begjr2

hey man turn ur mulit down to about 16 and work ur other to around 250 or so its to be the best way to be stable and all atleast imo


----------



## mav2000

Sorry, thats not true. There seems to be some reporting issue/board issues with the board and therefore you have the jumps in HTT. basically your 200 HTT moves between 200-201-202. thats why you see that speed movement. Theres actually nothing that can be done.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Have been seen people stating that they have been seeing high temps on their NB on their Formula/Extreme boards. I am wondering what these temps actually are.

When I first installed my Formula, I remember seeing my NB in the low 50's. I finally decided on using HWMonitor Pro as my main "sensor monitoring" software and I am now seeing that I am around 37*C on my NB. This obviously has me wondering now... Why the reduction in temp? Could it be that the NB thermal pad needs some sort of a "burn in" period or maybe my temp monitoring software (old or present???) was off? My previous monitoring software was Everlast.

Any thoughts? I am not really worried other than maybe HWMonitor Pro having issues reading the proper temps at present. The CPU temp seems to be spot-on with the BIOS CPU temp reading as well as several other monitoring software.


----------



## Lostcase

What changes would you guys make to my current OC settings for my 1090t/crosshair:

AI - Manual
AMD Core - disabled
CPU BUS: 286
PCI = 100
DRAM=1525
HT Link Auto
CPU Vol = 1.45
DRAM Voltage = 1.65

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529146


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11958669*
> What changes would you guys make to my current OC settings for my 1090t/crosshair:
> 
> AI - Manual
> AMD Core - disabled
> CPU BUS: 286
> PCI = 100
> DRAM=1525
> HT Link Auto
> CPU Vol = 1.45
> DRAM Voltage = 1.65
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529146


I'd try tightening up the ram timings if possible, and where is NB Freq at? Should be in the 3000MHz range.


----------



## Lostcase

NB Frequency at 2008.8MHz


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11958669*
> What changes would you guys make to my current OC settings for my 1090t/crosshair:
> 
> AI - Manual
> AMD Core - disabled
> CPU BUS: 286
> PCI = 100
> DRAM=1525
> HT Link Auto
> CPU Vol = 1.45
> DRAM Voltage = 1.65
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529146


Drop that CPU BUS, you dont need it that high. 250 max. should be OK. Multi 16.
Set HT Link manually @ 2000, CPU/NB @ 2750-3000 / 1.30-1.35V.
Drop CPU volt a little and enable LLC(Auto shoud be good too)
You might need higher RAM volt than stock(+0.05V)


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11958187*
> Have been seen people stating that they have been seeing high temps on their NB on their Formula/Extreme boards. I am wondering what these temps actually are.
> 
> When I first installed my Formula, I remember seeing my NB in the low 50's. I finally decided on using HWMonitor Pro as my main "sensor monitoring" software and I am now seeing that I am around 37*C on my NB. This obviously has me wondering now... Why the reduction in temp? Could it be that the NB thermal pad needs some sort of a "burn in" period or maybe my temp monitoring software (old or present???) was off? My previous monitoring software was Everlast.
> 
> Any thoughts? I am not really worried other than maybe HWMonitor Pro having issues reading the proper temps at present. The CPU temp seems to be spot-on with the BIOS CPU temp reading as well as several other monitoring software.


I wouldn't trust any program but PC Probe II (made by ASUS) and you can run it for either the Formula/Extreme motherboards. You can never trust the 3rd parties to be accurate all the time, or know which sensor is being applied to which Chip. For the most part the CPU socket / core temps are always detected and thats about all you can expect to be correct. I know for a fact that HW Monitor detects NB but sometimes it detects SB and sometimes it does not for me.

You also probably don't have your CPU-NB frequency has high as some of us. I have mine at 3050 MHz. When it comes to Thermal pads, they only degrade over time. Now, that being said, it might be making better contact than perviously.

When we say overheating NB temp, we mean, temperatures out of control 60+c when being stressed. Prime95 Blend tests, video gaming, and other highly intensive memory + cpu utilizing applications are NB stressers. I myself, had a 71c NB yesterday, but I repeat there was no "factory" defect with my board. Mine was obviously mishandled before I got hold of it.

Take this with a grain of salt, I have never ever seen such shotty work from ASUS before. Nor did I have anything like this on my first board. As far as I can tell, they are the exact same revisions (002) manufactured at about the same time. The screw heads were tore up on the heatsink, the screws on the back were misaligned with the cavities/threads, the Thermal pads were dirty (with bits of hair) and chewed up, and the TIM was rock solid on the NB and SB. It was so dried it felt like wax and required scraping to come off. Inside the heatsink, the upper layer had absolutely no TIM or padding between and was solid metal on metal contact. I am not sure if it was designed this way, but I added some. That, and putting a fan blowing on the upper layer of the NB heatsink should keep thinks nice and cool even at very low RPMs. Although I can't prove this, I do not believe it left the factory like this, and in my previous post, mentioned it felt "used." Its hard to describe, stickers were everywhere, although I don't remember having to take any off to get the motherboard out of the "suitcase", but I just remember feeling like this had been definitely used before. I can't describe it other than it didn't feel brand new.

Here are some of the pictures:
Old Thermals 001









Old Thermals 002









Old TIM 003









HeatSink Bent Corner/Damage 004 (not caused by me, but I straightened it)









New Pads 005


----------



## RagingCain

Fresh Dab of Shin Etsu on NB / SB (old Thermal Pad on Lucid looked healthy)


















Padding on the inside of the heatsink for better contact


----------



## plogservice

I'm starting to think that my pump is not going at full speed with my ALC ECO cpu watercooler. Is there any way for me to confirm that with this board?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plogservice;11959919*
> I'm starting to think that my pump is not going at full speed with my ALC ECO cpu watercooler. Is there any way for me to confirm that with this board?


Where do you have the pump header plugged in at? Once you located the label, CPU Fan, OptFan, PwrFan etc, you then go into Bios and check the RPMs under "Hardware Monitor" for that matching label.


----------



## Bun-ny

Heads Up Everybody

Bios 1304 Availiable For The CH4 Formula Is Availiable On The ASUS (Forum) Website























Steve


----------



## Bun-ny

Heads Up Everybody

Bios 1304 Availiable For The CH4 Formula Is Availiable On The ASUS (Forum) Website























Steve


----------



## Kahbrohn

Thanks RaginCain.

I followed your suggestion on Probe II. I like it as a desktop display. Their temps are spot on with HWMonitor pro on all sensors so I know HWMonitor Pro is measuring off the same sensors. For long periods of time I like the logging feature of HWMonitor -BUT- for daily use, I will stick with Probe II. Good call my friend.

I am presently at the OC level from day 1 of my OC attempts and NB is barely reaching 39*C. I AM NOT COMPLAINING THOUGH! I do know that I have seen that at about 52*C at one point on this same mobo. Because of this I am led to believe that something has happened that has helped to dissipate the heat more efficiently. The only physical thing I have done was to tighten the heatsink screw with minimal force. One screw was rather loose now that I think about it. As I said... minimal tightening. Almost a "hand tightening" effort. Maybe it is worth checking. I have run a 7 1/2 hour Prime95 on blend and that NB has not increased above 41*C if I recall correctly.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bun-ny*


Heads Up Everybody

Bios 1304 Availiable For The CH4 Formula Is Availiable On The ASUS (Forum) Website























Steve


Link it. The latest BIOS I see is the 1102 for the C4F. BIOS 1304 seems to have been a BIOS release in Aug/2010 for a different mobo (P7H55 - ?).

*EDIT - Saw a post stating that it was taken down...*

*EDIT 2: Seems like they are available here though and in beta stage as of 1/10/11:*
https://www.yousendit.com/download/R...NDQ5eFh2Wmc9PQ
http://www.mediafire.com/?udbzz4b6pj94kkk


----------



## Epsi

Hmmm, its on the .tw FTP.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/

Anyone flashed it already?









*Edit*

I got it up and running, some new options like PWM phase control. 
And seem like there are few new options to choose at LCC. 0% -> 50% -> 100% etc.
Not really tested it furder, need to wake up early.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;11963497*
> Hmmm, its on the .tw FTP.
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/
> 
> Anyone flashed it already?


I was adventurous enough to do so. All's well so far.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11958187*
> When I first installed my Formula, I remember seeing my NB in the low 50's. I finally decided on using HWMonitor Pro as my main "sensor monitoring" software and I am now seeing that I am around 37*C on my NB.


HWMonitor Pro shows temp that are 10-12 C lower than they should be!
Try *PC Probe II* its a free program from ASUS download


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11963839*
> HWMonitor Pro shows temp that are 10-12 C lower than they should be!
> Try *PC Probe II* its a free program from ASUS download


Have both running side by side while doing a 20 run Intel Burn. They both show exactly the same temps for CPU, NB, SB & Mobo temps. They change simultaneously with each other.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plogservice;11959919*
> I'm starting to think that my pump is not going at full speed with my ALC ECO cpu watercooler. Is there any way for me to confirm that with this board?


Take note of which connector on the motherboard you are connected to

Use the bios or pc probe to check pump speed

In the *bios* disable the fan connector thats connected to the pump and it will run at full speed


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11963864*
> Have both running side by side while doing a 20 run Intel Burn. They both show exactly the same temps for CPU, NB, SB & Mobo temps. They change simultaneously with each other.


nice


----------



## wheth4400

I've loaded the new bios as well, had a minor issue with my boot drive. Some how my boot sector became corrupted, but it wasn't anything a startup repair couldnt fix. I am curious as to some of these new bios option. What are they and what do they do? My fingers are still crossed for a UEFI bios.


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;11966056*
> I've loaded the new bios as well, had a minor issue with my boot drive. Some how my boot sector became corrupted, but it wasn't anything a startup repair couldnt fix. I am curious as to some of these new bios option. What are they and what do they do? My fingers are still crossed for a UEFI bios.


I flashed mine to this bios a few min ago. No issues and theres a few new options. Personally all I want to know is if they sorted out the Revo drive issues as Im not installing a crazy workaround. No bios notes as of yet so who knows whats new for sure........


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;11966056*
> My fingers are still crossed for a UEFI bios.


That would be just SICK!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream;11966179*
> I flashed mine to this bios a few min ago. No issues and theres a few new options. Personally all I want to know is if they sorted out the Revo drive issues as Im not installing a crazy workaround. No bios notes as of yet so who knows whats new for sure........


What new options are there?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11966200*
> That would be just SICK!
> 
> What new options are there?


ys yes i would be. There are a bunch of new options for PWN control etc.
Also there is a list of the changes:

From TonyB off of the asus forums

1. New CPU Support
2. Improved Voltage Support
3. Improved Clocking
4. Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;11966345*
> 3. Improved Clocking


ITs lovely


----------



## adamlau

Rads and reservoirs are external. PCI-E slot #1 was too close to the port hub of the CPU block, resulting in a majot kink. Had to go with slot #3 in order to take advantage of the direct connection to the NB...


----------



## begjr2

aight after much deliberation with MM and there outragious price of them just adding a single 5 1/4 drive and there $500+ asking price for a h2go( 184 standard price) i decided to order the standard one for $184 and do a butt load of mods to it myself. this should be real fun starting friday of course if it gets here. and of course to my fellows dudes and dudets u all get to see it here lol.
on a side note i think its crazy to charge anyone $316 litterally to add a single drive. 2 dual bays in the front instead of the stacked 3 one it comes with. Pretty sad considering i was going to be buying 2 more cases on friday one for wife and daughter. so they literally would made allot off of me instead of the 184 they got.... oh well if my wife and I wasent so set on this case for my next mod i would have went somewhere else


----------



## [CyGnus]

just flashed the 1304 bios it has a few more options, so far so good now i have to see if i can clock a little more


----------



## Psycho666

i've been trying out the 1304 bios...so far it sucks big time for me








can't get it stable at 4Ghz anymore








and the cpu voltage is still all over the place


----------



## [CyGnus]

well i used the same settings i had in 1102 and i am at the same exact clocks with no problems at all recheck all the settings. And make sure you dont use saved OC profiles they are not compatible and mess up things


----------



## Dynomutt

cant wait to finish work to try out this new formula bios, heres hoping for a faster CPU\NB clock currently only stable @ 2500 any higher needs more voltage than i am prepared to give it due to temps, need a new cpu cooler too, any info on what the new settings do????

guys how to I format my sig like everyone elses?????, I have no idea lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Go to User CP and Edit System


----------



## odin2free

So what you guys running with on the new bios
I like the fact of the quick profile feature of it and then being able to over clock that when you set it all to manual starting at 3.9 and what setting they have saved on there then pushing it ohh today is going to be fun


----------



## RagingCain

Lucid Hydra Logix v 1.7.1.0.4 Released

Notes:

3DMark11 support
NVIDIA GTX570 GPU support
ATI HD69xx support
Nvidia WHQL Driver 263.09 issues fixed
ATI WHQL driver 10.12 support
Batman: Arkham Asylum bug fixed
Optimization Indicator bar feature added
GUI new look and features
Passmark test tool on Vista - fixed
Devil May Cry 4 benchmark issue fixed
ALT+TAB issues fixed
GTS250 + HD5670 configuration supported


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11969892*
> Go to User CP and Edit System


Thanks +Rep


----------



## RagingCain

In the process of updating the Lucid guide and I will start the Benchmarks post today.

Other than recording various CPU & GPU benchmarks, I have decided that we will isolate air cooling scores from water cooling, and if we get someone to mess around with DICE / LN2 they will get their own categories. Having separate rankings is a pat on the back to accomplishments that get overshadowed by their liquid cousins. There also will obviously not be any Intel and their skewed CPU scores to dwarf our accomplishments. I myself am barely hanging in there in the top 30 spots in 3D Mark 11 and Heaven 2.1 benchmarks, the rest is 125% Intel. Mostly of which because I am using GTX 580s which pulls my score out of the dirt. Speaking of which, we will also separate GPUs categories. Those that want to dominate single card, dual card, tri-GPU setups, will also have the ability to rank near the top. Too much of these Benchmark posts are about epeen and who has the most cash. I would like to emphasize skill and accomplishment which is beyond how much you spent on hardware.

If you want to be added to the spreadsheet, I respectfully ask to follow the posting guidelines (which I will write) so that all the relevant information is added. The reason for that is not that I am being a stickler, but so that others can see/use the same settings if they wish. This won't be so much as an OC guide, but a voltage to clock reference chart. You can see what everyone is running at what voltages and on what cooler.

It will be different than members spreadsheet, because it will be more focused and we will need specific things like NB voltages for those higher FSBs, temperatures (after 30 minutes of Small FFTs) and of course, proof.

First comes first, I have to make some corrections to Lucid, finish the new GPU charts, and job hunt.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


In the process of updating the Lucid guide and I will start the Benchmarks post today.

Other than recording various CPU & GPU benchmarks, I have decided that we will isolate air cooling scores from water cooling, and if we get someone to mess around with DICE / LN2 they will get their own categories. Having separate rankings is a pat on the back to accomplishments that get overshadowed by their liquid cousins. There also will obviously not be any Intel and their skewed CPU scores to dwarf our accomplishments. I myself am barely hanging in there in the top 30 spots in 3D Mark 11 and Heaven 2.1 benchmarks, the rest is 125% Intel. Mostly of which because I am using GTX 580s which pulls my score out of the dirt. Speaking of which, we will also separate GPUs categories. Those that want to dominate single card, dual card, tri-GPU setups, will also have the ability to rank near the top. Too much of these Benchmark posts are about epeen and who has the most cash. I would like to emphasize skill and accomplishment which is beyond how much you spent on hardware.

If you want to be added to the spreadsheet, I respectfully ask to follow the posting guidelines (which I will write) so that all the relevant information is added. The reason for that is not that I am being a stickler, but so that others can see/use the same settings if they wish. This won't be so much as an OC guide, but a voltage to clock reference chart. You can see what everyone is running at what voltages and on what cooler.

It will be different than members spreadsheet, because it will be more focused and we will need specific things like NB voltages for those higher FSBs, temperatures (after 30 minutes of Small FFTs) and of course, proof.

First comes first, I have to make some corrections to Lucid, finish the new GPU charts, and job hunt.


Sounds great! now if XFX would get off their asses and send out my card I would be able to do some benches!


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


just flashed the 1304 bios it has a few more options, so far so good now i have to see if i can clock a little more











you see any appreciable difference? i'm intrigued..


----------



## Psycho666

normally my system ran at 4050Mhz with 1.525v and everything was rock-solid...
now with the 1304 bios...3512mhz is the highest i can go without crashing








i don't know how this is possible, i've set all voltages as before, no boot, not even a post.
i think i'll go back to the "older" bios...then it's stable at 4Ghz again


----------



## _Carnage_

So no BIOS update for the Extreme? Bummer.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;11973528*
> i don't know how this is possible, i've set all voltages as before, no boot, not even a post.
> i think i'll go back to the "older" bios...then it's stable at 4Ghz again


^this is is almost what happend to me i went to bios configured it then restarted it and it locked up completely when i tried to get in windows
So went back to stock worked fine
back and forth it was with this
i only can use there profiles they have on there the

phenomIIx6 3.9Ghz profile they have for loaded
to actually have it run stable
maybe im doing something wrong most likely


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;11967189*
> Rads and reservoirs are external. PCI-E slot #1 was too close to the port hub of the CPU block, resulting in a majot kink. Had to go with slot #3 in order to take advantage of the direct connection to the NB...


Grab 2 45* fittings and you can easily fix that problem.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;11973528*
> normally my system ran at 4050Mhz with 1.525v and everything was rock-solid...
> now with the 1304 bios...3512mhz is the highest i can go without crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how this is possible, i've set all voltages as before, no boot, not even a post.
> i think i'll go back to the "older" bios...then it's stable at 4Ghz again


Play with it. I achieved my 4Ghz just like before... maybe a wee bit less voltage this time but not by much much. But you know the rule - if your BIOS is working fine, there really is no need to change it. I just do it out of curiosity more than anything.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;11973528*
> normally my system ran at 4050Mhz with 1.525v and everything was rock-solid...
> now with the 1304 bios...3512mhz is the highest i can go without crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how this is possible, i've set all voltages as before, no boot, not even a post.
> i think i'll go back to the "older" bios...then it's stable at 4Ghz again


I think I know what your problem is, its related to the changes of Load Line Calibration. I would suggest changing voltage on cpu vcore to 1.45 and turn on LLC. For Extreme users, it over shoots it by about 0.06~0.07, so its really 1.52v on full load.

Run your prime95 and lower voltages till you are unstable again.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Question:

Can anyone else enable Cool n Quiet while overclocking with the new bios? I no longer can. It gets grayed out once I go to overclock.


----------



## omega17

If cool and quiet isn't working, use this tool to set your own C'n'Q in Windows, on the fly


----------



## [CyGnus]

well guys just arrived from work will play a little with 1304 bios will post news soon









[ 1304 ] Asus Crosshair IV

1. Improve system stability
2. Update CPU Level up function
3. Update Marvell Option ROM
4. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Some details that i could find:

12/09/10
SATA RAID Option ROM: 3.2.1540.6
PCI Express to SATAII HOST Controller ROM v1.07.16
AMD AHCI ROM 3.0.5
Yukon PXE v6.68.1.3 (20101028)
AGESA 3.7.1.0

And here is the thread on extreme systems about this bios: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=252772&page=38


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11974807*
> I think I know what your problem is, its related to the changes of Load Line Calibration. I would suggest changing voltage on cpu vcore to 1.45 and turn on LLC. For Extreme users, it over shoots it by about 0.06~0.07, so its really 1.52v on full load.
> 
> Run your prime95 and lower voltages till you are unstable again.


i tried it with 1.5v, 1.525v and even 1.55v...why would i set it to lower voltages, if those never worked, and it won't even boot at higher voltages?


----------



## RagingCain

Holy jesus, you were running 1.55v with LLC on??! That would make it ~1.62v, thats in the kill CPU range. We haven't seen anybody needing that much voltage for just 4.0 GHz. I could hit "stable" 4.6 GHz with 1.56 volts if I choose too.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok guys i found out that if we use load line calibration (CPU and NB) at 50% it actually works. Example: i set 1.47500v (CPU) in BIOS with 100% calibration goes up to 1.52v BUT with 50% calibration stays at 1.46v so undervolts by 0.015v insted of over volage of 0.045v


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11975985*
> If cool and quiet isn't working, use this tool to set your own C'n'Q in Windows, on the fly


I'll look into this program. Thanks!!







Was taking this option away, a part of the newer bios? Just wondering. Thanks again!!


----------



## RagingCain

Okay Lucid Post has been edited, we now have shinier / colorful charts, less typo fairies and I have eradicated the grammar goblins. I would almost say it's in the final stages.


----------



## _Carnage_

I'm thinking it might be a good idea to add something to the Q&A regarding those who want to use a dual-GPU like a 5970/295. Like if it's possible to use dual-GPU cards and how to do it correctly.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;11978109*
> I'm thinking it might be a good idea to add something to the Q&A regarding those who want to use a dual-GPU like a 5970/295. Like if it's possible to use dual-GPU cards and how to do it correctly.


I do have that in there, its mentioned in several spots but the first time is in the beginning.

Lucid does not support single slot/board dual-GPU cards.

After some debate, I have decided to finally post up the links to those custom drivers (that you may have noticed were precariously missing despite several weeks now of being there.)

I am letting you know I will not kill myself trying to troubleshoot some of these drivers. If you have a problem, and want to ask its fine, but don't expect me to drop everything to test out a specific custom driver and figure out how to get it working. If you want to use those drivers, then essentially you are on your own, but if you want to help me out, and test them and find out which ones work and which do not, I will happily add a section to post #2 and give you credit for it.

That being said, the custom Von Dach's modded catalyst drivers can *offer up to 30% performance increase over ATi's standard drivers*. Even more performance for CrossfireX, I have tested them myself, and it is no BS. Lucid did not like the modded 10.10e drivers but it also didn't like the 10.10e standard drivers either. So I became stuck on 10.10c before selling the 5870s.

I am beginning the Benchmark post and spreadsheets.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11978248*
> 
> That being said, the custom Von Dach's modded catalyst drivers can *offer up to 30% performance increase over ATi's standard drivers*. Even more performance for CrossfireX, I have tested them myself, and it is no BS. Lucid did not like the modded 10.10e drivers but it also didn't like the 10.10e standard drivers either. So I became stuck on 10.10c before selling the 5870s.
> 
> I am beginning the Benchmark post and spreadsheets.


Very nice! *downloads them*
XFX finally sent out my replacement so the tentative benching will start on the 15'th

BTW you can add dual 260's on the lucid chart. I personally tested that and got <1% difference between Lucid and Native SLI scores in Vantage.


----------



## Psycho666

no matter what settings i use, it won't post at 4Ghz.
i've tried with llc, without llc, different voltages, different settings...
highest i got so far is 3.5ghz








think i'll just have to flash it back tonight so i can get back at 4Ghz


----------



## [CyGnus]

Psycho666 try that... But i am OK with this 1304bios i can do the same overclock with less 0.04v (1.48v vs 1.52v) weird that this bios is not working for you...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;11981572*
> no matter what settings i use, it won't post at 4Ghz.
> i've tried with llc, without llc, different voltages, different settings...
> highest i got so far is 3.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i'll just have to flash it back tonight so i can get back at 4Ghz


Out of curiosity... did you try with your memory at stock first or did you OC them both (CPU & MEM) simultaneously?


----------



## Psycho666

mem is set to stock speeds and voltages








so no problems there


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC;11975921*
> Question:
> 
> Can anyone else enable Cool n Quiet while overclocking with the new bios? I no longer can. It gets grayed out once I go to overclock.


it works
Set CPU & CPU/NB Volt. Mode .....Offset(Manual will disable CnQ)
Multi x18.5 max.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;11983165*
> it works
> Set CPU & CPU/NB Volt. Mode .....Offset(Manual will disable CnQ)
> Multi x18.5 max.


I too was looking for an answer to this issue, thanks very much. +rep


----------



## Ash_

Just got my ASUS Crosshair Formula IV in the mail yesterday!!!







 I found this thread so I'll have to join up... everything is stock ATM but will be changed as soon as my heatsink comes


----------



## Stubby

Hello Bobbles and Gobbles

I have joined the rank of Crosshair IV Formula owners but only with an X3 that will be unlocked and overclocked. Just wanted to say HI!

Can't wait to try various stuff i have read here but I have noticed that AMD's Overdrive sucks as a reporting tool. I get erroneous voltages and fan speeds.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash_;11984684*
> Just got my ASUS Crosshair Formula IV in the mail yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this thread so I'll have to join up... everything is stock ATM but will be changed as soon as my heatsink comes


What are your plans? Tell us... always like hearing whats on other peoples minds.


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;11983165*
> it works
> Set CPU & CPU/NB Volt. Mode .....Offset(Manual will disable CnQ)
> Multi x18.5 max.


+ rep from me as well! I'd never thought to try the offset mode. Are there any other advantages/disadvantages to using offset over manual?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;11987005*
> + rep from me as well! I'd never thought to try the offset mode. Are there any other advantages/disadvantages to using offset over manual?


If you set it OFFSET, you can not lower your CPU Volt too much(In case you underclock your CPU). It will be something like "stock voltage - 0.065V".


----------



## Blue Destroyer

add me, my new board arrives friday!!! soooo happy


----------



## just_nuke_em

Sign me up for your nifty little club







! Bought an open box formula off Newegg for $160. Just the board though, no IO shield (or stickers







).

I've been reading through this thread on issues the board has in relation to the north bridge overheating. I took off the heat sinks, and they appear to be making contact, so that seems good. Should I replace the old pads with extras from my ek blocks? or can I just use TIM?

I guess a new BIOS came out, so should flash that in.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;11988234*
> Sign me up for your nifty little club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Bought an open box formula off Newegg for $160. Just the board though, no IO shield (or stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've been reading through this thread on issues the board has in relation to the north bridge overheating. I took off the heat sinks, and they appear to be making contact, so that seems good. Should I replace the old pads with extras from my ek blocks? or can I just use TIM?
> 
> I guess a new BIOS came out, so should flash that in.


i used tim on my formula and it worked fine

1304 the new bios is a bata bios, use it at your own risk
it should available soon

new bios is at asus now

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;11988234*
> Sign me up for your nifty little club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Bought an open box formula off Newegg for $160. Just the board though, no IO shield (or stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've been reading through this thread on issues the board has in relation to the north bridge overheating. I took off the heat sinks, and they appear to be making contact, so that seems good. Should I replace the old pads with extras from my ek blocks? or can I just use TIM?
> 
> I guess a new BIOS came out, so should flash that in.


use a exato knigh to cut a square in the old pad
the outer part of the old pad will help keep the tim in place


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;11983165*
> it works
> Set CPU & CPU/NB Volt. Mode .....Offset(Manual will disable CnQ)
> Multi x18.5 max.


Thank you!! That's awesome!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;11988234*
> Sign me up for your nifty little club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Bought an open box formula off Newegg for $160. Just the board though, no IO shield (or stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've been reading through this thread on issues the board has in relation to the north bridge overheating. I took off the heat sinks, and they appear to be making contact, so that seems good. Should I replace the old pads with extras from my ek blocks? or can I just use TIM?
> 
> I guess a new BIOS came out, so should flash that in.


Go to us.estore.asus.com and they have brand new io shield for 18 bucks. Kinda spendy but they have em new. Also if u call and speak to asus accessories department and beg, they might send you one


----------



## incurablegeek

Some time ago I mentioned that Arctic Silver had fallen from grace and was no longer the darling of the industry. At that time I did not provide a link to the extensive study done comparing the various thermal compounds on the market and concluding that Tuniq TX-2 is now the "drug of choice". Hope the following study helps:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=0

Better late than never?


----------



## RagingCain

Hehe, thats the best review I have ever read, its also in my signature. Perhaps I should make my signature more flashy to get more attention.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Hehe, thats the best review I have ever read, its also in my signature. Perhaps I should make my signature more flashy to get more attention.


Just make it bigger


----------



## just_nuke_em

Looking good so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


use a exato knigh to cut a square in the old pad
the outer part of the old pad will help keep the tim in place


The old pads where hard as a rock. I cleaned the metal bare and put the TIM on the chip and not the metal. Lined everything up first, so I hope I got it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Go to us.estore.asus.com and they have brand new io shield for 18 bucks. Kinda spendy but they have em new. Also if u call and speak to asus accessories department and beg, they might send you one


For that price I'll just make my own


----------



## pannick

can somone know were is the key for 3dmark bondled in cd . sorry for my bad spelling i am french cant find and its spos to be advance show on the box


----------



## Jmartinez06

So.. I finally put my first rig together and I'm Loving it. Any good ideas of what I should do with it? Recommended programs for the mobo? Like fan software or a good temp software? Thanks guys.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Silomatic

So, I'm about to install this thing and I run across this....










Is this suppose to be there? I've seen pictures without it. Took it off and it looks to me to be a case badge. Forgive my nubness with this question if its been answered already,but i was too lazy to go through 600+ pages.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06*


So.. I finally put my first rig together and I'm Loving it. Any good ideas of what I should do with it? Recommended programs for the mobo? Like fan software or a good temp software? Thanks guys.


Tons of things If you look on the first page of this forum post there is links for reference on how to overclock/hardware monitors

There is CPUID 
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

And hardware monitor 
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

There is also
PcProbe From asus http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG

These are good hardware because they come straight from the bios









Good luck with the build

!!!Important though read everything you can about overclocking and understand before doing anything crazy 
and read through this forum posts and the other amd posts to help you along!!!

"There is also a search function on this site"


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


So, I'm about to install this thing and I run across this....










Is this suppose to be there? I've seen pictures without it. Took it off and it looks to me to be a case badge. Forgive my nubness with this question if its been answered already,but i was too lazy to go through 600+ pages.


is it supposed to be there hahah 
you should keep it on gives a little bit more of a "hey my comptuer has badA** components especially this..."

Well if it wasnt they wouldnt have put it on








Just keep it on


----------



## mav2000

Does not matter if that badge is there or not.


----------



## Ash_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11986697*
> What are your plans? Tell us... always like hearing whats on other peoples minds.


Going to go to 3.8 for a stable OC on my Phenom and then when the dozer comes out I will push it to the max and replace it with a 6 core.. I had to RMA the Prolimatech Megahalems as it came damaged.. I think I might just pick up a Scythe YASYA for now, and say screw the mega. I forgot to order the AMD bracket as it come seperately anyway.. dumb.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash_;11994775*
> Going to go to 3.8 for a stable OC on my Phenom and then when the dozer comes out I will push it to the max and replace it with a 6 core.. I had to RMA the Prolimatech Megahalems as it came damaged.. I think I might just pick up a Scythe YASYA for now, and say screw the mega. I forgot to order the AMD bracket as it come seperately anyway.. dumb.


*Cough* Noctua would never do you dirty like that *cough*

Kidding aside, I just found out about free mounting brackets & free shipping if they release any modification. I truly love my D14 more and more.
Quote:


> can somone know were is the key for 3dmark bondled in cd . sorry for my bad spelling i am french cant find and its spos to be advance show on the box


Back of CD Envelope is where I found mine.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;11990999*
> Looking good so far.
> 
> The old pads where hard as a rock. I cleaned the metal bare and put the TIM on the chip and not the metal. Lined everything up first, so I hope I got it.
> 
> For that price I'll just make my own


Please tell us how you made the shield and some pictures would be nice to
thanks


----------



## Ash_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11994843*
> *Cough* Noctua would never do you dirty like that *cough*
> 
> Kidding aside, I just found out about free mounting brackets & free shipping if they release any modification. I truly love my D14 more and more.
> 
> Back of CD Envelope is where I found mine.


Noctua's are just so damn ugly. Sure they might be the best air cooler, but do I really need + or - 4 degrees? (PS the Yasya is really pretty good)

Using a Noctua would undermine my build.. if I got a Noctua I might as well have gotten an ugly gigabyte or a bulky HAF or some bare dims...

If I got a Noctua I would have to get a door without a window.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11992209*
> So.. I finally put my first rig together and I'm Loving it. Any good ideas of what I should do with it? Recommended programs for the mobo? Like fan software or a good temp software? Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


please see 1st page of this thread for software to use with this motherboard and the software from ASUS web site is a good place to start there is also free software from download.com


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;11993169*
> So, I'm about to install this thing and I run across this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this suppose to be there? I've seen pictures without it. Took it off and it looks to me to be a case badge. Forgive my nubness with this question if its been answered already,but i was too lazy to go through 600+ pages.


it is suppose to be there


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash_;11995152*
> Noctua's are just so damn ugly. Sure they might be the best air cooler, but do I really need + or - 4 degrees? (PS the Yasya is really pretty good)
> 
> Using a Noctua would undermine my build.. if I got a Noctua I might as well have gotten an ugly gigabyte or a bulky HAF or some bare dims...
> 
> If I got a Noctua I would have to get a door without a window.


Whats your color scheme? Red and Black? And whats the estimated size or height you want? Something to fit in the Raven?


----------



## Ash_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11995215*
> Whats your color scheme? Red and Black? And whats the estimated size or height you want? Something to fit in the Raven?


Yes, red and black with silver/crome to match the Silverstone logo. I am even entered in the 2011 Overclock.net Case Mod Competition and have begun paining and soon, when my brother swings by with the power tools, will mod the hell out of it. Size is of little importance, unlike what most boys think


----------



## SilverSS/SC

The Noctua NH-D14 is truely an excellent air cooler. I had one in my last case and absolutly LOVED it! I did not perform very well in the 800D since there is little air movement. If you don't like the look of the Noctua, have you looked at the Silver Arrow? Same kind of idea, but different look. Might strike your fancy. I would have keep my D14, but I'm going water cooled, so I sold it to a friend who is building his first computer (I'm building, he is paying for the parts...lol). And while it might be huge, some are impressed at it's size, and that it even fits.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11994843*
> *Cough* Noctua would never do you dirty like that *cough*
> 
> Kidding aside, I just found out about free mounting brackets & free shipping if they release any modification. I truly love my D14 more and more.


Noctua's customer service is top notch for sure. Did you know you can get free brackets to add a third fan? I did, and it does help temps a bit, and looks cool.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash_;11995302*
> Yes, red and black with silver/crome to match the Silverstone logo. I am even entered in the 2011 Overclock.net Case Mod Competition and have begun paining and soon, when my brother swings by with the power tools, will mod the hell out of it. Size is of little importance, unlike what most boys think


How about the Zalman CNPSX10? I would replace the fan with a higher powered Scythe or Yate Loon. Also I can't argue the Yasya as a bad buy if you like it, but the Zalman 9900 Max also does gun metal grey with option red/blue Led fan. I personally owned a copper 9900 and wish I never traded it for an H50 when they came out. Speaking of all-in-one water coolers, have you consider the smaller low profile Coolit and Corsair coolers?

I think that case (Raven) is sexy, I might have to jump in on this case mod tourney though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC;11995391*
> Noctua's customer service is top notch for sure. Did you know you can get free brackets to add a third fan? I did, and it does help temps a bit, and looks cool.


I did buddy, but I was totally satisfied knowing they would do it, that I didn't even ask for one. I just used a little electrical tape


----------



## Ash_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11995490*
> How about the Zalman CNPSX10...
> 
> have you consider the smaller low profile Coolit and Corsair coolers?


I really like that grey of the Zalman!

I don't like the all inclosed water coolers in the Raven. I think the Raven is a good air-cooling case. If I did go water I would go all in and just do a full loop, and I prb would have done it in something like the Corsair 800D


----------



## RagingCain

I had a feeling you might like that







I personally think its sexier than most of the heatsinks plus, it actually works too









To commemorate post # 1200, avatar + location change!


----------



## Davidsen

So, the CH Extreme is on my buy-list for next month, and it will certainly not fit in my raidmax ares.

Is it recommended to get a case that fits it, or should i just use the MBoard box?

And should i buy 1600MHz ram, or leave some room for OC'ing and buy 1333MHz ram?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;11996268*
> So, the CH Extreme is on my buy-list for next month, and it will certainly not fit in my raidmax ares.
> 
> Is it recommended to get a case that fits it, or should i just use the MBoard box?
> 
> And should i buy 1600MHz ram, or leave some room for OC'ing and buy 1333MHz ram?


Whats your budget for case and memory. That way we can recommend you matching quality.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Hehe, thats the best review I have ever read, its also in my signature. Perhaps I should make my signature more flashy to get more attention.


We have too damned many links scattered throughout 680+ pages that ought to be available in a glossary. Is there a way, to post these *as a glossary of sorts*, if someone with no social life (me) took the time to collect them?


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11996380*
> Whats your budget for case and memory. That way we can recommend you matching quality.


If i buy the CH Extreme, that'd leave me with only around $35 to buy new ram(s), so my budget is tight, +can't really afford new case at this time cause of the shipping costs.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

What is the max safe temp for the SB? Asus ProbeII shows it getting to 55*C on stock volts/speed while gaming. I just want to be safe. What can I do to help this?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;11996389*
> We have too damned many links scattered throughout 680+ pages that ought to be available in a glossary. Is there a way, to post these *as a glossary of sorts*, if someone with no social life (me) took the time to collect them?


that would actually be extremely usefull








maybe post it in the first post for extra ease


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;11996496*
> If i buy the CH Extreme, that'd leave me with only around $35 to buy new ram(s), so my budget is tight, +can't really afford new case at this time cause of the shipping costs.


I would suggest to you consider the Formula instead of the Extreme and get yourself a fantastic set of memory with you spare cash to really utilize it.


----------



## NathG79

Sorry to be off-topic, but is everyone else getting "maintenance" when they click todays posts?


----------



## Trogdor

Changes for CIVF BIOS 1304.


----------



## NathG79

Got my NB speed running at 3000, with my CPU running @4.0. will increasing the NB speed past this actually make any significant improvements. (thanks in advance)


----------



## Ash_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NathG79;11998744*
> Sorry to be off-topic, but is everyone else getting "maintenance" when they click todays posts?


Yep have been, check out these two threads.. on this one um, Twocables did a big write up and on this one, I suggested a better error msg and there were some mod's voicing their opinion


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11995215*
> Whats your color scheme? Red and Black? And whats the estimated size or height you want? Something to fit in the Raven?


If you remove your USB cat will your computer still purrrr&#8230; ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC;11997991*
> What is the max safe temp for the SB? Asus ProbeII shows it getting to 55*C on stock volts/speed while gaming. I just want to be safe. What can I do to help this?


asus has set 65 C as max temp.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NathG79;11998744*
> Sorry to be off-topic, but is everyone else getting "maintenance" when they click todays posts?


yes


----------



## antuk15

I'm so pisst off









Git my replacment Extreme about an hour ago as my old one would crash on windows loading when DIMM slots B1 and B2 were used.

This replacement is doing the same thing









Slots A1 and A2 work fine, as soon as I try to run the memory in dual chanel it starts to play up. Single channel works FINE.

Everything is running stock, memory is running below rated speed with more then enough voltage and has loose timeings and still nothing


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Git my replacment Extreme about an hour ago as my old one would crash on windows loading when DIMM slots B1 and B2 were used.


This could be the dumbest damned answer you could ever hope for. But I found that on my Formula board, RAM Looks Like it is secured seated - But is not. Check 'er out.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11999262*
> I'm so pisst off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Git my replacment Extreme about an hour ago as my old one would crash on windows loading when DIMM slots B1 and B2 were used.
> 
> This replacement is doing the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slots A1 and A2 work fine, as soon as I try to run the memory in dual chanel it starts to play up. Single channel works FINE.
> 
> Everything is running stock, memory is running below rated speed with more then enough voltage and has loose timeings and still nothing


what is the model number of your Crucial Ballistix
is your memery on the ASUS QVL

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7&templete=2

*you should run your memery in slots A2 and B2 with a 1075T*
see manual page 2-50 for instruction on using the GO BUTTON


----------



## antuk15

I've got it into windows in dual channel by :

1. Resetting CMOS
2. Leave all settings on AUTO amd change bus speed to 240mhz which gives 3.6Ghz CPU and 1600Mhz RAM.
3. Save to CMOS and restart
4. Overclock failed message appears, press F1 to enter set-up or F2 to load fail sage and continue
5. Press F2 and board loads defaults and proceeds to boot into windows in dual channel mode.

As soon as I restart the 'VGA' check light stays on and I get no post until I reset cmos and go through the process all over again


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I've got it into windows in dual channel by :

1. Resetting CMOS
2. Leave all settings on AUTO amd change bus speed to 240mhz which gives 3.6Ghz CPU and 1600Mhz RAM.
3. Save to CMOS and restart
4. Overclock failed message appears, press F1 to enter set-up or F2 to load fail sage and continue
5. Press F2 and board loads defaults and proceeds to boot into windows in dual channel mode.

As soon as I restart the 'VGA' check light stays on and I get no post until I reset cmos and go through the process all over again










it time to check into why the 'VGA' is causing problems


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


We have too damned many links scattered throughout 680+ pages that ought to be available in a glossary. Is there a way, to post these *as a glossary of sorts*, if someone with no social life (me) took the time to collect them?


you collect them I'll post them!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Changes for CIVF BIOS 1304.


I see no difference. other then maybe the tabed the CPU and CPU-NB V together.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

crosshair IV formula was sitting at local fedex facility waiting for delivery tomorow and i got them to allow me to pick it up today. Now i just need cpu/ram/psu/case/gpu/hd/cooler lol.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


crosshair IV formula was sitting at local fedex facility waiting for delivery tomorow and i got them to allow me to pick it up today. Now i just need cpu/ram/psu/case/gpu/hd/cooler lol.


Go...Go..Go.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


it time to check into why the 'VGA' is causing problems


Then why's there no 'VGA' problem when slots a1 and a2 are used?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Then why's there no 'VGA' problem when slots a1 and a2 are used?


the use of slots A1 - A2 and B1 - B2 is for single cannel only
you should be using slots A2 and B2 for a 1075T


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11999866*
> what is the model number of your Crucial Ballistix


Again we ask What model number are you sticks????
IIRC we went through this a few pages back(for me anyway 100 per page) and we never did get a model number.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12000459*
> the use of slots A1 - A2 and B1 - B2 is for single cannel only
> you should be using slots A2 and B2 for a 1075T












Try reading what I've been saying for the last few pages....

The board refuses to post when running duel channel....


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*











Try reading what I've been saying for the last few pages....

The board refuses to post when running duel channel....










*what is the model number of your memery*

*check both sticks and make sure they are the same model number ?*


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Again we ask What model number are you sticks????
IIRC we went through this a few pages back(for me anyway 100 per page) and we never did get a model number.


BL25664BA1336.16SFB1

1333MHZ @ 6-6-6-20 with 1.8v

CL111BF.VF103464


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I see no difference. other then maybe the tabed the CPU and CPU-NB V together.


 The Formula and Extreme have some different BIOS options. So unless you have a Formula, you wouldn't notice.


----------



## antuk15

Its out of 3 things :

1. The board just doesn't like my RAM
2. I'm unlucky and had 2 faulty boards in a row
3. The IMC in my 1075T is half dead


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12000588*
> BL25664BA1336.16SFB1
> 
> 1333MHZ @ 6-6-6-20 with 1.8v
> 
> CL111BF.VF103464


Well thats the info of the QVL, however, that doesn't tell us if thats your memory.

That particular memory doesn't even have a commercial model number attached to it.

Secondly, if the light is getting stuck on VGA, it could be CPU, CPU-NB, Memory, or VGA.

Have you run Memtest86+ for more than one pass?
Quote:


> Its out of 3 things :
> 
> 1. The board just doesn't like my RAM
> 2. I'm unlucky and had 2 faulty boards in a row
> 3. The IMC in my 1075T is half dead


Since that memory is on the QVL, I am guessing the RAM is bad, or you haven't set it up correctly. Since you are going to argue with me again like last time that there is nothing wrong with the RAM, and I can't prove it for you, then I will have to go with you haven't set it up correctly. Now that we have saved five hours of back and forth, why don't you print out your settings in BIOS, and also tell us your memory timings, all of them.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12000588*
> BL25664BA1336.16SFB1
> 
> 1333MHZ @ 6-6-6-20 with 1.8v
> 
> CL111BF.VF103464


your memory is not on the QVL

there for put the mem in A2 -B2 and boot into the BIOS and set memery to 1333MHZ @ 7-7-7-24 with 1.8v and then try 1333MHZ @ 7-7-7-24 with 1.6v


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12000900*
> your memory is not on the QVL
> 
> there for put the mem in A2 -B2 and boot into the BIOS and set memery to 1333MHZ @ 7-7-7-24 with 1.8v and then try 1333MHZ @ 7-7-7-24 with 1.6v


That is correct its not on the Extreme's QVL, I mistakenly thought he had the Formula, which it is not on our QVL. He must have just copied the information from the Formula QVL trying to prove there is nothing wrong with his memory.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well thats the info of the QVL, however, that doesn't tell us if thats your memory.

That particular memory doesn't even have a commercial model number attached to it.

Secondly, if the light is getting stuck on VGA, it could be CPU, CPU-NB, Memory, or VGA.

Have you run Memtest86+ for more than one pass?

Since that memory is on the QVL, I am guessing the RAM is bad, or you haven't set it up correctly. Since you are going to argue with me again like last time that there is nothing wrong with the RAM, and I can't prove it for you, then I will have to go with you haven't set it up correctly. Now that we have saved five hours of back and forth, why don't you print out your settings in BIOS, and also tell us your memory timings, all of them.


http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...=BL25664BA1336


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Well thats the info of the QVL, however, that doesn't tell us if thats your memory.

That particular memory doesn't even have a commercial model number attached to it.

Secondly, if the light is getting stuck on VGA, it could be CPU, CPU-NB, Memory, or VGA.

Have you run Memtest86+ for more than one pass?

Since that memory is on the QVL, I am guessing the RAM is bad, or you haven't set it up correctly. Since you are going to argue with me again like last time that there is nothing wrong with the RAM, and I can't prove it for you, then I will have to go with you haven't set it up correctly. Now that we have saved five hours of back and forth, why don't you print out your settings in BIOS, and also tell us your memory timings, all of them.


I'm on my mobile so a print out of BIOS settings is a no go..

RAM passes memtest86 FINE

And I hven't set it up properly...... please









Why does it run fine in slots a1 and a2 but fail when in dual channel or in slots b1 and b2??


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I'm on my mobile so a print out of BIOS settings is a no go..

RAM passes memtest86 FINE

And I hven't set it up properly...... please









Why does it run fine in slots a1 and a2 but fail when in dual channel or in slots b1 and b2??


i don't know!!!
see manual page 2-50 for instruction on using the GO BUTTON


----------



## RagingCain

Because its easier on the IMC to run in single channel than dual channel. I am having to re-stabilize my voltages after switching myself to dual channel. I have had to up my voltages 0.02v on CPU, 0.05v on CPU-NB, and DDR3 up to 1.73v from 1.66v.

Its obviously not setup correctly, otherwise it would work right? You came in last time shooting off your mouth about how crap this board was, and you RMA-ed in less than two or three days. You also chewed out Eclipse when he was suggesting things for you to do.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


That is correct its not on the Extreme's QVL, I mistakenly thought he had the Formula, which it is not on our QVL. He must have just copied the information from the Formula QVL trying to prove there is nothing wrong with his memory.












No I just copied the information thats printed on a sticker thats printed on the side of my RAM sticks.

And stop trying to make me out to be a arse hole


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> And stop trying to make me out to be a arse hole


You already have lost favor with me from last time you were here, if anyone else wants to help you out, they are free to do so.

That memory is not on the QVL, as Tweeky has already pointed out.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Because its easier on the IMC to run in single channel than dual channel. I am having to re-stabilize my voltages after switching myself to dual channel. I have had to up my voltages 0.02v on CPU, 0.05v on CPU-NB, and DDR3 up to 1.73v from 1.66v.

Its obviously not setup correctly, otherwise it would work right? You came in last time shooting off your mouth about how crap this board was, and you RMA-ed in less than two or three days. You also chewed out Eclipse when he was suggesting things for you to do.



The original board WAS tested and found to faulty hence this replacment, and theres a few others apart from me who have said its crap compared to there previous boards.

Supported RAM or not it SHOULD still run dual chanal at bone stock settings...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


The original board WAS tested and found to faulty hence this replacment, and theres a few others apart from me who have said its crap compared to there previous boards.

Supported RAM or not it SHOULD still run dual chanal at bone stock settings...


there is a good chance your memery will not run at stock setting









try 1333mhz at 7-7-7-24 at 1.8volts dual chanal


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12001157*
> The original board WAS tested and found to faulty hence this replacment


Then send it back if this one is doing the same thing, since its clearly defective.

You don't want us to see your settings and look for a problem, so what do you want us to do?
Quote:


> and theres a few others apart from me who have said its crap compared to there previous boards.


That was Kcuestag, but he never said it was crap. He was obviously frustrated, but he had a similar issue with his memory (also not on QVL) and wanted a specific FSB frequency which seems to run unstable. He has decided to get rid of the board and CPU and go with Sandy Bridge. Hopefully everything works out for him.
Quote:


> Supported RAM or not it SHOULD still run dual chanal at bone stock settings...


That is why supported RAM is "supported." It works at stock settings because it is "supported" to do so by a qualified vendor.

You can get unsupported memory to work, like I have right now, running at 2050 MHz, but you have to set it up correctly.

When I first came here, I was frustrated too, I couldn't get my damn thing to even post! But I swallowed my pride and asked for help. If you won't help yourself, I can't help you either. I am done, I feel I have been patient enough.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*



please give us your opinion of the 1090T and the 1100T is there any advantage to the 1100T that would justify the price


----------



## RagingCain

I am thinking of selling mine, what does that tell you? I know I had a GEM of 1090T, but still, both my CPUv and CPU-NBv is higher for the same clock grrrrrrrrr.

Current settings (still not stable after switching to dual channel)
FSB: 250.883
CPU Freq: 4013.2 MHz
HT Link Freq: 2006.6 MHz
NB Freq: 3009.9 MHz
DRAM Freq: 1003.3 MHz (lowered again







)
DRAM Timings: 8-9-8-24-41-1T

CPU: 1.45v (load)
CPU-NB: 1.36v (load)
DRAM: 1.71v (load)

CPU Socket Temp: 26c (idle) / 44c (max)
CPU Core Temp: 19c (idle) / 41c (max)
Ambient Temp: 18.89c (66f)

The offset as you can see is much better, but its still there, they must have really fubared the design of the DST sensors.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I am thinking of selling mine, what does that tell you? I know I had a GEM of 1090T, but still, both my CPUv and CPU-NBv is higher for the same clock grrrrrrrrr.


thanks


----------



## RagingCain

I tell you what though, I can overclock to 3.675 GHz, and still pull an underclock down to 1.2625v (bios), which is about 50 MHz more than my 1090T, so I am guessing that would be the higher binning, but as far as the upper side of that, I have seen no benefit.

Shame on me for not sharing that information sooner.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



please give us your opinion of the 1090T and the 1100T is there any advantage to the 1100T that would justify the price


OMG, some of you guys really should keep up, i.e. read the prior posts. We already discussed this and the answer is a Big No. Read my prior post to find out why. Geez!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I tell you what though, I can overclock to 3.675 GHz, and still pull an underclock down to 1.2625v (bios), which is about 50 MHz more than my 1090T, so I am guessing that would be the higher binning, but as far as the upper side of that, I have seen no benefit.

Shame on me for not sharing that information sooner.


thanks


----------



## rquinn19

Any results from that new bios?


----------



## Jmartinez06

Thanks guys will do

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rquinn19*


Any results from that new bios?


most people here are pretty happy with it...
with me it just sucks big time...
i can't get higher than 3.5Ghz anymore, while the previous bios went to 4.2Ghz without problems








so i guess it's just about luck


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


asus has set 65 C as max temp.


Thank you!!! +rep! So I'm not doing to bad bouncing between 54-55*C during stress testing. Probe II was somehow set to 55*C and keeps sounding off.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


Thank you!!! +rep! So I'm not doing to bad bouncing between 54-55*C during stress testing. Probe II was somehow set to 55*C and keeps sounding off.


I'd actually heard the SB's TJMax was 55 degrees. Though since I'm new to AMD, I won't really be able to argue the point. Just something to check into.

And honestly, those temps are pretty high for stress testing. I don't break 40 at 4.2 GHz with a mildly overvolted SB.


----------



## wheth4400

Ok I am trying to figure these new setting out. Can someone please explain to me what each are, and if it is better to have them set higher or lower.

They are CPU PWN Frequenct
PWN Phase Control
CPU/NB Voltage OCP
CPU Voltage OCP

and then the differences in 50% and 100% LLC

Thanks


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I'm on my mobile so a print out of BIOS settings is a no go..

RAM passes memtest86 FINE

And I hven't set it up properly...... please









Why does it run fine in slots a1 and a2 but fail when in dual channel or in slots b1 and b2??


If the extreme is like the formula, then A1, and A2 won't run dual channel mode it has to be A1 and B1. The same goes for the later. It will have to be A2 and B2.

See the pic from my formula manual:


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


If the extreme is like the formula, then A1, and A2 won't run dual channel mode it has to be A1 and B1. The same goes for the later. It will have to be A2 and B2.

See the pic from my formula manual:










As I've said multiple times now...THE BOARD REFUSES TO RUN In dual channel mode


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rquinn19*


Any results from that new bios?


Same 4.232mhz CPU and 2975mhz CPU-NB for me. RAM is the same as well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Ok I am trying to figure these new setting out. Can someone please explain to me what each are, and if it is better to have them set higher or lower.

They are CPU PWN Frequenct
PWN Phase Control
CPU/NB Voltage OCP
CPU Voltage OCP

and then the differences in 50% and 100% LLC

Thanks


PWN is the frequencies the VRMs "update" at leave at auto.
PWN phase control you want this set to all basically it is a power saving feature.
OCP's are over current protection you want those disabled.

The differances are how much it compensates for Vdroop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


As I've said multiple times now...THE BOARD REFUSES TO RUN In dual channel mode










How about this, you find some ram(borrow it what ever) that is on the QVL and see if its the board or the ram. Then come back and report.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


PWN is the frequencies the VRMs "update" at leave at auto.


That seems very strange that they would give users that control







.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

how easy is it to sli vs crossfire on the formula? and will doing so loose any performance over crossfire?


----------



## Nytesnypr

I added another 6870 and swapped in a H70 the other day and it wouldn't post unless I took the memory out of the fourth slot(b2). I reset the h70 block and tightened it down evenly. I reset the bios to stock . I still can't get it to post with all 4 modules in it. The memory stick is good , swapped it with one of the others. Anything I'm missing? Cooler too tight on CPU? Like I said all worked fine , 1 hour later... Bad slot.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr*


I added another 6870 and swapped in a H70 the other day and it wouldn't post unless I took the memory out of the third slot(b1). I reset the h70 block and tightened it down evenly. I reset the bios to stock . I still can't get it to post with all 4 modules in it. The memory stick is good , swapped it with one of the others. Anything I'm missing? Cooler too tight on CPU? Like I said all worked fine , 1 hour later... Bad slot.


- Try the GO button
- According to the manual (pages 2-14 to 2-21), you should be installing 1 DIMM, 2 DIMM's or 4 DIMM's... You seem to be attempting only 3 DIMM's (6Gb) - Not sure this will work properly. Take that 3rd. DIMM out and see if it will boot.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12001466*
> I am thinking of selling mine, what does that tell you? I know I had a GEM of 1090T, but still, both my CPUv and CPU-NBv is higher for the same clock grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Current settings (still not stable after switching to dual channel)
> FSB: 250.883
> CPU Freq: 4013.2 MHz
> HT Link Freq: 2006.6 MHz
> NB Freq: 3009.9 MHz
> DRAM Freq: 1003.3 MHz (lowered again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> DRAM Timings: 8-9-8-24-41-1T
> 
> CPU: 1.45v (load)
> CPU-NB: 1.36v (load)
> DRAM: 1.71v (load)
> 
> CPU Socket Temp: 26c (idle) / 44c (max)
> CPU Core Temp: 19c (idle) / 41c (max)
> Ambient Temp: 18.89c (66f)
> 
> The offset as you can see is much better, but its still there, they must have really fubared the design of the DST sensors.


Hey buddy I benched like crazy with those sticks on the extreme and have a pretty extensive library of Screens with different settings as to what was either/or both prime 95 12hours or linx max memory 200 pass stable. Here's a couple let me know if there are any others you'd like and I'll email the lot to you.


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12001216*
> You can get unsupported memory to work, like I have right now, running at 2050 MHz, but you have to set it up correctly.


2050 MHz on GT sticks? Very, very nice. How do the timings look at that frequency? Looking for GTX2 modules. The best I can manage (so far) with STT sticks is 2080 MHz (seen as 2088 MHz in MaxxMEM).


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11998251*
> I would suggest to you consider the Formula instead of the Extreme and get yourself a fantastic set of memory with you spare cash to really utilize it.


I might do that.

Would it be compatible with the Formula, to use 4x2GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz? Timings: CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 ).


----------



## adamlau

The following is a list of kernel 2.6.37 drivers (as modules, or built-in) required for minimum CIV Extreme chipset/controller functionality (all features [e.g. USB 3.0, FireWire] enabled) under any flavor of Linux...

Code:



Code:


ahci
asus_atk0110
e1000e
ehci_hcd
firewire-core
hid
i2c_core
i2c_piix4
ide_core
jmicron
k10temp
libahci
ohci_hcd
scsi_mod
sd_mod
snd-hda-intel
snd-hda-codec-realtek
usb_storage
usbcore
usbhid
xhci_hcd


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12006554*
> Would it be compatible with the Formula, to use 4x2GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz? Timings: CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 ).


Likely, though you may not be able to reach mfr specified timings at rated voltages.


----------



## Davidsen

Alrighty, thanks for the reply.

And kind of a off-topic question:
Is it possible to clone a Laptop's OS to a HDD, and then use the HDD to boot? Or does it require a fresh install of windows to be able to boot with a HDD?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12006554*
> I might do that.
> 
> Would it be compatible with the Formula, to use 4x2GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz? Timings: CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 ).


I must ask one question, why are you going for slow RAM (slow in the sense we have gotten 2000 MHz running at CL7 on our motherboard?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;12006292*
> Hey buddy I benched like crazy with those sticks on the extreme and have a pretty extensive library of Screens with different settings as to what was either/or both prime 95 12hours or linx max memory 200 pass stable. Here's a couple let me know if there are any others you'd like and I'll email the lot to you.


I might take you up on that if I fail at getting these 100% stable. I am 99% sure I am doing something wrong somewhere. I keep failing with in either 1 minute, or about the 3 hour mark on a Blend test, something I have never experienced before. Once I pass about 8 hours on P95, I will run Memtest86+ just to make sure they are not defective (which is always a possibility.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12006420*
> 2050 MHz on GT sticks? Very, very nice. How do the timings look at that frequency? Looking for GTX2 modules. The best I can manage (so far) with STT sticks is 2080 MHz (seen as 2088 MHz in MaxxMEM).


Meh its not as nice as yours







, but I haven't stabled yet, when I find stable voltages I am going to see about overclocking to 2100~2200 with either 8-9-8 or 8-8-8.

They are 2133 9-10-9-24-41-1T at stock. If I can't get lower timings from 8-9-8 (what they are now, I will compensate with frequencies.)


----------



## Davidsen

Because in the specs of the IT store website, i buy my things at, it says that the Formula supports PC3-8500(1066MHz) and PC3-10600(1333MHz).


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12006596*
> The following is a list of kernel 2.6.37 drivers (as modules, or built-in) required for minimum CIV Extreme chipset/controller functionality (all features [e.g. USB 3.0, FireWire] enabled) under any flavor of Linux...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ahci
> asus_atk0110
> e1000e
> ehci_hcd
> firewire-core
> hid
> i2c_core
> i2c_piix4
> ide_core
> jmicron
> k10temp
> libahci
> ohci_hcd
> scsi_mod
> sd_mod
> snd-hda-intel
> snd-hda-codec-realtek
> usb_storage
> usbcore
> usbhid
> xhci_hcd


ubuntu still has 2.6.32-27 for me








no updates left...do you already have that kernel? if so, how can i get it as well








and what does it change for us? will it report temps more accurate or speed everything up?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12006844*
> Because in the specs of the IT store website, i buy my things at, it says that the Formula supports PC3-8500(1066MHz) and PC3-10600(1333MHz).


Can you link me the site you have to order from? I will give you some recommendations, also let me know the price range of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;12006854*
> ubuntu still has 2.6.32-27 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no updates left...do you already have that kernel? if so, how can i get it as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what does it change for us? will it report temps more accurate or speed everything up?


Check out CrunchBangLinux.org if you are interested in a different distro thats just as easy to use as Ubuntu with an active branch (i.e. latest kernels.)

I want to build my own from scratch using Arch or Gentoo, but I don't has the timez....


----------



## RagingCain

Shoot me for double posting.


----------



## Davidsen

http://www.shg.dk/Bundkort/ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Formula-2209410.html

Site is in danish, price: 1146,40 DKK = ~$201


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007082*
> http://www.shg.dk/Bundkort/ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Formula-2209410.html
> 
> Site is in danish, price: 1146,40 DKK = ~$201


This
http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Corsair-DDR3-PC2000-4GB-2215199.html
EDIT: Oops, I just noticed ... you need 4x2G


----------



## Davidsen

Well, not necessarily 4x2GB, 2x2GB is fine as well.

@IOSEFINI: Those rams you referred to aren't in stock atm, and would they be compatible with the formula?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007161*
> Well, not necessarily 4x2GB, 2x2GB is fine as well.
> 
> @IOSEFINI: Those rams you referred to aren't in stock atm, and would they be compatible with the formula?


Good RAM is compatrible with Formula, even if they aren't on the QVL.
Will look for something else, but ... my DANISH is... zero.
Actually you can look too(at least you understand whats there),for something 1600+


----------



## Davidsen

This might help:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=da&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shg.dk%2F

And i'll look as well.


----------



## IOSEFINI

I hope these are in stock
http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Kingston-4GB-2x2GB-DDR3-1800MHz-HyperX-2222148.html


----------



## Davidsen

Corsair 8 GB DDR3 1600MHz (2x4)
http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Corsair-8-GB-DDR3-1600MHz-%282x4%29-2242659.html

Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR3 1600MHz (2x2)
http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Corsair-4GB-DDR3-1600MHz-%282x2%29Dominator-2213436.html

Kingston HyperX 4GB 2x2GB Kit 2000MHz
http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Kingston-HyperX-4GB-2x2GB-Kit-2211802.html

Three possibilities, i especially like the 8 GB Corsair, looks ftw









And no, the rams you posted aren't in stock atm, anything with orange'ish color by the pricing is not in stock, and vice versa with Light green color.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007318*
> Corsair 8 GB DDR3 1600MHz (2x4)
> http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Corsair-8-GB-DDR3-1600MHz-%282x4%29-2242659.html
> 
> Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR3 1600MHz (2x2)
> http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Corsair-4GB-DDR3-1600MHz-%282x2%29Dominator-2213436.html
> 
> Kingston HyperX 4GB 2x2GB Kit 2000MHz
> http://www.shg.dk/RAM/Kingston-HyperX-4GB-2x2GB-Kit-2211802.html
> 
> Three possibilities, i especially like the 8 GB Corsair, looks ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, the rams you posted aren't in stock atm, anything with orange'ish color by the pricing is not in stock, and vice versa with Light green color.


AHH, good . I learned my first Danish lesson








Yep, those 2x4G Dominators, if you really want 8G


----------



## Davidsen

So, there's no doubt that the Corsair Vengeance ram's will work with the Formula?


----------



## Ash_

I have:
G.SKILL Ripjaws, 8GB (2 x 4GB), DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500), 7-7-7-18, @ 1.5V was only $50USD.. they work great.. They are not listed in the manual, but so what.

What's with all the ppl having DIMM issues? Hold "GO" if ur in the red and presto, POST.. Whats with all the qq


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007390*
> So, there's no doubt that the Corsair Vengeance ram's will work with the Formula?


They will work.
I tried 4 diff. rams on my formula(A-DATA, Super Talent, OCZ ,G.Skill). No problems at all.


----------



## Davidsen

Alrighty, thanks for the reply's folks









And back to my off-topic question. Is it possible to clone my laptop's hdd to HDD1, and use HDD1 to boot on my rig? Since my rig only have Vista 32bit and laptop has Win7 64bit.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007439*
> Alrighty, thanks for the reply's folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back to my off-topic question. Is it possible to clone my laptop's hdd to HDD1, and use HDD1 to boot on my rig? Since my rig only have Vista 32bit and laptop has Win7 64bit.


you can not activate Win7 on both comp.


----------



## Davidsen

I know, but i can wait till 28th february before buying a new Win7 license for the rig, assuming its possible to change the license after activation.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash_;12007413*
> I have:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws, 8GB (2 x 4GB), DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500), 7-7-7-18, @ 1.5V was only $50USD.. they work great.. They are not listed in the manual, but so what.
> 
> What's with all the ppl having DIMM issues? Hold "GO" if ur in the red and presto, POST.. Whats with all the qq


Just people without the patience of troubleshooting is all.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007504*
> I know, but i can wait till 28th february before buying a new Win7 license for the rig, assuming its possible to change the license after activation.


Better do a fresh install(good for 30 days) and when you buy the new licence, activate it


----------



## Davidsen

I can try, but only thing is that the laptop didn't come with a recovery Win7 disc, so only way to get Win7 to my rig is either cloning laptops hdd temporarily, or wait till 28th february with buying a OEM win7 package.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12004672*
> As I've said multiple times now...THE BOARD REFUSES TO RUN In dual channel mode


It most cases, it isn't " the Board" It is either the memory and or it's settings, which IIRC you say they are set right, and or the IMC. In the case of nearly all modern configurations the IMC is on the CPU. I have a friend who has an I7 build that is doing the same thing, it won't run in dual channel and in his case it is the ram.

I would suggest you talk to Crucial, I would think they have a RAM guy like Corsair and Mushkin. they should be able to maybe get you the right setting for something if something is off, and or tell you if you need to RMA the RAM. Sucks that your having such issues, and I hope a solution is found, and when it is please let us know.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007637*
> I can try, but only thing is that the laptop didn't come with a recovery Win7 disc, so only way to get Win7 to my rig is either cloning laptops hdd temporarily, or wait till 28th february with buying a OEM win7 package.


My laptop didn't come with a win7 disk too, but I was able to burn one


----------



## Davidsen

Is it possible to burn a win7 disc, from an already installed OS?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007859*
> Is it possible to burn a win7 disc, from an already installed OS?


yes, usually the laptop has a piece of recovery software that prompts you to burn the disc when they don't include it.


----------



## IOSEFINI

yes, as wheth said^^^


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12007869*
> yes, usually the laptop has a piece of recovery software that prompts you to burn the disc when they don't include it.


Oh noes Dx, it prompted me with it when i first started the laptop but i ticked the "Do not show again", will have to try and find it.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12007941*
> Oh noes Dx, it prompted me with it when i first started the laptop but i ticked the "Do not show again", will have to try and find it.


try START ---> All Programs ---> Recovery(or something like this)


----------



## Davidsen

I think i found it, AI Recovery Burner, "Predictably, five blank writable DVDs are needed to create the recovery DVD", seems to be it?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12008014*
> I think i found it, AI Recovery Burner, "Predictably, five blank writable DVDs are needed to create the recovery DVD", seems to be it?


yup thats the program that asus uses. It almost makes a full clone of the drive, by default. IIRC there is a way for it to just do the OS, I could be wrong though.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12008014*
> I think i found it, AI Recovery Burner, "Predictably, five blank writable DVDs are needed to create the recovery DVD", seems to be it?


It should only take one or two DVD's more then likly one.

EDIT:







'd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12008048*
> yup thats the program that asus uses. It almost makes a full clone of the drive, by default. IIRC there is a way for it to just do the OS, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Davidsen

Is there any way to know if ai recovery burner makes a DVD for the OS or the whole drive?


----------



## RagingCain

Is there a trick I am missing with 1T command rate? For the life of me, just like the G.Skill Flares, I can't get this stable at any voltages.

I am going back to 2T if I don't get this solved today, ridiculous amounts of voltage are being used in an attempt to stabilize for next to maybe 5% performance increase.

Still Blend Unstable:
4013 MHz - CPU: 1.46v (Load)
3009.9 MHz - CPU-NB: 1.41v (Load)
2006.6 MHz (1003.3MHz) - DRAM: 1.83v (Load)

Side Note: Command Rate was on AUTO, it was 2T for single channel, and now its 1T for Dual Channel.

For stability on 2T:
4013 MHz - CPU: 1.41v (Load)
3009.9 MHz - CPU-NB: 1.34v (Load)
2006.6 MHz (1003.3 MHz) - DRAM: 1.66v (Load)

Another serious possibility is the memory is defective, and I didn't know it since it was running Single Channel passing Memtest86.

Tried every setting slowly increasing by 0.01125v after every failure. Constantly rounding errors on various cores, mostly on Core 3 or 5. Failures vary in length which is weird, one time it failed in 3 minutes the next time an hour and 18 minutes, then 3 hours later, then after 2 minutes. Even at the same voltages. Since I have never seen that before, beginning to suspect hardware defect.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12007869*
> yes, usually the laptop has a piece of recovery software that prompts you to burn the disc when they don't include it.


I have a question about that: could I use that recovery disc on a fresh new hd? I would like to buy a faster hd for my laptop and was wondering if that would work? I had to make a recovery disc as well as a driver disc.


----------



## Tweeky

new bios updated to 1304 in my formula and overclocked it a little
these are my setting

my memory allways sets it self to 2T

i use these in my formula:
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217
and a 1090T


----------



## Guerrero

got a question for ya guys here. got me a new formula board to do a build around and am about to start ordering parts this weekend. BUT before i do, i have been reading through here and noticed people having problems with unsupported ram...sooo i have been reading the QVL and noticed that alot more 6Gb sets supported with the x6 then there are 4gb sets...so my question is why??

this is what i had been looking at

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277 but since im building this and want it to last a while i was thinking of getting something in the 2000+ range. something like these maybe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231449

but this is what i really want but cant find on newegg.

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=276

since none of those are supported ram, and ideas?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrero;12009573*
> got a question for ya guys here. got me a new formula board to do a build around and am about to start ordering parts this weekend. BUT before i do, i have been reading through here and noticed people having problems with unsupported ram...sooo i have been reading the QVL and noticed that alot more 6Gb sets supported with the x6 then there are 4gb sets...so my question is why??
> 
> this is what i had been looking at
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277 but since im building this and want it to last a while i was thinking of getting something in the 2000+ range. something like these maybe
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231449
> 
> but this is what i really want but cant find on newegg.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=276
> 
> since none of those are supported ram, and ideas?


take a look at these: .... any of the GSkill *Flares* are good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231371


----------



## Ash_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrero;12009573*
> got a question for ya guys here. got me a new formula board to do a build around and am about to start ordering parts this weekend. BUT before i do, i have been reading through here and noticed people having problems with unsupported ram
> 
> since none of those are supported ram, and ideas?


I have un-supported ram. G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model F3-8500CL7D-8GBRL My DIMM's work great! I didn't even have to hold the "GO" button to get her to POST. Mine were $50 but I think they went back to normal.. 8gb for 50 bucks.. I should have bought another set of them


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit;12008456*
> I have a question about that: could I use that recovery disc on a fresh new hd? I would like to buy a faster hd for my laptop and was wondering if that would work? I had to make a recovery disc as well as a driver disc.


i am not an expert but i think it will work because in recovery it looks at the motherboard for an ID but to be on the safe side one might contact the manufacture


----------



## Nightprowler_77

Hi all. First post here.

I Have two systems with the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula. Using one 1090T and 1055t. I`m so far happy with the board exept the cpu temperatures seems a little high.

All my systems are watercooled. But still the loadtemps reach almost 70C load at 4ghz 1.4v.. I have tried to remount the blocks several times. One of the systems runnig a trippel rad, 3 fan Corsair O 800D and the other running a Corsair H70. .

Temps are measured with Asus PC probe and HW monitor.. Ambient temp is about 18-20 C.

Is this temps normal??


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightprowler_77*


Hi all. First post here.

I Have two systems with the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula. Using one 1090T and 1055t. I`m so far happy with the board exept the cpu temperatures seems a little high.

All my systems are watercooled. But still the loadtemps reach almost 70C load at 4ghz 1.4v.. I have tried to remount the blocks several times. One of the systems runnig a trippel rad, 3 fan Corsair O 800D and the other running a Corsair H70. .

Temps are measured with Asus PC probe and HW monitor.. Ambient temp is about 18-20 C.

Is this temps normal??


something is not right. you should not be seeing temps above 60 at the highest IMHO.


----------



## Nightprowler_77

Maybe its because I have two 5870 watercooled in the loop.. But for the H70


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightprowler_77;12010759*
> Maybe its because I have two 5870 watercooled in the loop.. But for the H70


still dont think thats it. I have one under water taking 1.275V and 1010 core and will be putting another under soon enough. What pump are you using?


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nytesnypr 
I added another 6870 and swapped in a H70 the other day and it wouldn't post unless I took the memory out of the Fourth slot(b2). I reset the h70 block and tightened it down evenly. I reset the bios to stock . I still can't get it to post with all 4 modules in it. The memory stick is good , swapped it with one of the others. Anything I'm missing? Cooler too tight on CPU? Like I said all worked fine , 1 hour later... Bad slot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


- Try the GO button
- According to the manual (pages 2-14 to 2-21), you should be installing 1 DIMM, 2 DIMM's or 4 DIMM's... You seem to be attempting only 3 DIMM's (6Gb) - Not sure this will work properly. Take that 3rd. DIMM out and see if it will boot.


You didn't quite get it,I had 4 Dimms in when it would't post. I'm running 3 dimms just fine in slots A1,A2,B1 right now. Can't get [email protected] to post. All 4 Dimms were installed and all working fine for the last 2 months, they were never removed. I installed another video card and Cpu cooler and the dimm in B2 will not post now. I tried the GO button and it finally posted ,but at 1067. It said mem check Ok, save the settings and it hung on reboot.So I had to use the Go button again.Tried to get it to work on 1333,and 1600(and I did change the timings and voltage for each).
I removed the Dimm from B2 and everything works just fine. LIke I said before, It's not the Dimm, I've swapped them around and they are all fine.


----------



## Nightprowler_77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


still dont think thats it. I have one under water taking 1.275V and 1010 core and will be putting another under soon enough. What pump are you using?


I have the Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro. Plenty of flow.

Think I have to do a remount again.. Or maby ad 3 more fans to the rad.


----------



## adamlau

Re-TIM, what fans are you using? How many per rad? A 360 to 480 in serial with a 35X at 4.45 GHz @ 1.55v and a single GTX 580 at 1015/4560 @ 1.213v sees a max CPU load of 44C, max GPU load of 43C at 20C ambient. Regarding the H70, I had one an a 970 in push/pull intake with Noiseblocker M12-P fans running directly off Molex connections. 4.1 GHz @ 1.5125v saw max CPU load of 55C at 20C ambient.


----------



## Nightprowler_77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Re-TIM, what fans are you using? How many per rad? A 360 to 480 in serial with a 35X at 4.45 GHz @ 1.55v and a single GTX 580 at 1015/4560 @ 1.213v sees a max CPU load of 44C, max GPU load of 43C at 20C ambient. Regarding the H70, I had one an a 970 in push/pull intake with Noiseblocker M12-P fans running directly off Molex connections. 4.1 GHz @ 1.5125v saw max CPU load of 55C at 20C ambient.


I`m using 3 of the Scythe vifte, Gentle Typhoon (1150 RPM). Maybe they are to slow when Crossfire i added to the loop?

To a comparsion my Intel system (980X) never reached 70C with the h70..


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


take a look at these: .... any of the GSkill *Flares* are good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231371


I'm thinking of getting a pair of Flares. But do the x4s have a limit on ram speed?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I'm thinking of getting a pair of Flares. But do the x4s have a limit on ram speed?


x4s = ?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr*


Quote:
Originally Posted by Nytesnypr 
I added another 6870 and swapped in a H70 the other day and it wouldn't post unless I took the memory out of the Fourth slot(b2). I reset the h70 block and tightened it down evenly. I reset the bios to stock . I still can't get it to post with all 4 modules in it. The memory stick is good , swapped it with one of the others. Anything I'm missing? Cooler too tight on CPU? Like I said all worked fine , 1 hour later... Bad slot.

You didn't quite get it,I had 4 Dimms in when it would't post. I'm running 3 dimms just fine in slots A1,A2,B1 right now. Can't get [email protected] to post. All 4 Dimms were installed and all working fine for the last 2 months, they were never removed. I installed another video card and Cpu cooler and the dimm in B2 will not post now. I tried the GO button and it finally posted ,but at 1067. It said mem check Ok, save the settings and it hung on reboot.So I had to use the Go button again.Tried to get it to work on 1333,and 1600(and I did change the timings and voltage for each).
I removed the Dimm from B2 and everything works just fine. LIke I said before, It's not the Dimm, I've swapped them around and they are all fine.


Gotcha now... Try swapping the vid card back out to see if the 4 slots work again? If it works, then we have an idea of what's causing the issue.

Also, just for giggles, shut everything off, unplug power. Discharge any static electricity you may have and remove your RAM. With a can of compressed cleaning air, clean out the DIMM slots. This will help make sure that nothing didn't get in there that shouldn't have. Do the same for the vid card slot.

If that doesn't work... give someone a bit more knowledgeable than me some time to look into this a bit further. You other choices would be to get someone from Corsair or ASUS to help you out... depending on how forthcoming they are.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

^ this. pull the video card and put the stick back in and see if it will post then. if not keep the second card out and make sure there is nothing in the b2 slot.(I have had this happen) If those dont work try adding a little voltage to the SB.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


x4s = ?


Phenom II x4, as opposed to x6 which I know will take 2000MHz. I thought I read something about the x4s not using anything over 1600 way back when I built my rig.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Phenom II x4, as opposed to x6 which I know will take 2000MHz. I thought I read something about the x4s not using anything over 1600 way back when I built my rig.


i have *not* been able to get a AMD 4x cpu to take memory up to 2000 mhz
i suggest a black edition cpu at least and then a black edition 6x cpu it has a better memory controller


----------



## Psycho666

hmmz this afternoon i went back from the 1304 bios to the 1102 bios and ran at 4ghz again








so i was happy...not really...had to take another go at the 1304 bios.
downloaded it from the site, updated the bios, and after some testing...
running at 4ghz with lower voltages and lower temps








so i guess this bios isn't so bad after all...it just needs some carefull testing


----------



## [CyGnus]

Psycho666 i told you so, i noticed that same thing lower Vcore for the same GHz and less temp so win win


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


ubuntu still has 2.6.32-27 for me








no updates left...do you already have that kernel? if so, how can i get it as well








and what does it change for us? will it report temps more accurate or speed everything up?


You can compile a custom kernel as I did. Or you can use a Zen kernel for Debian/Ubuntu . Changes between .32 and .37 are numerous and include bugfixes, feature inclusions and exclusions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I'm thinking of getting a pair of Flares. But do the x4s have a limit on ram speed?


About 2000 MHz. I am very, very close with 8GB and can hit 2000 MHz at the same timings with 4GB.


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12006596*
> The following is a list of kernel 2.6.37 drivers (as modules, or built-in) required for minimum CIV Extreme chipset/controller functionality (all features [e.g. USB 3.0, FireWire] enabled) under any flavor of Linux...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ahci
> asus_atk0110
> e1000e
> ehci_hcd
> firewire-core
> hid
> i2c_core
> i2c_piix4
> ide_core
> jmicron
> k10temp
> libahci
> ohci_hcd
> scsi_mod
> sd_mod
> snd-hda-intel
> snd-hda-codec-realtek
> usb_storage
> usbcore
> usbhid
> xhci_hcd


Drilling down to the core minimum, snd-hda-intel and snd-hda-codec-realtek are not required to support the SB600 audio device on the CIV Extreme. The following list (as was the previous list) will prove to be useful for those attempting to strip the kernel of unnecessary drivers for a leaner, meaner Linux machine.

Code:



Code:


ahci
asus_atk0110
e1000e
ehci_hcd
firewire-core
hid
i2c_core
i2c_piix4
ide_core
jmicron
k10temp
libahci
ohci_hcd
scsi_mod
sd_mod
usb_storage
usbcore
usbhid
xhci_hcd

*@Psycho666*: FYI, the difference between the stock .36 kernel under Arch and what I built is night and day. Even without BFS/BFQ patched in, I am constantly looking at my mouse to see if I accidentally turned up the resolution as UI latency has dropped considerably (dynticks disabled + 1000 MHz timer) and system responsiveness under load has absolutely improved. I can defintely feel the difference on my sig rig with a decent OC. Very similar to a 500 MHz increase in CPU speed, if not more. No kidding.

Here is a modified list (FireWire excluded) list of the chipset/controllers of the CIV Extreme. Perhaps the fist post of this thread can now be updated to reflect actual model numbers.

Code:



Code:


$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part (rev 02)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)
00:0a.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)
00:0b.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (NB-SB link)
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)
00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)
00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
00:15.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a0
00:15.1 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a1
00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control
00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control
01:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)
01:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)
02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)
06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82583V Gigabit Network Connection


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12008281*
> Is there a trick I am missing with 1T command rate? For the life of me, just like the G.Skill Flares, I can't get this stable at any voltages.
> 
> I am going back to 2T if I don't get this solved today, ridiculous amounts of voltage are being used in an attempt to stabilize for next to maybe 5% performance increase.
> 
> Still Blend Unstable:
> 4013 MHz - CPU: 1.46v (Load)
> 3009.9 MHz - CPU-NB: 1.41v (Load)
> 2006.6 MHz (1003.3MHz) - DRAM: 1.83v (Load)
> 
> Side Note: Command Rate was on AUTO, it was 2T for single channel, and now its 1T for Dual Channel.
> 
> For stability on 2T:
> 4013 MHz - CPU: 1.41v (Load)
> 3009.9 MHz - CPU-NB: 1.34v (Load)
> 2006.6 MHz (1003.3 MHz) - DRAM: 1.66v (Load)
> 
> Another serious possibility is the memory is defective, and I didn't know it since it was running Single Channel passing Memtest86.
> 
> Tried every setting slowly increasing by 0.01125v after every failure. Constantly rounding errors on various cores, mostly on Core 3 or 5. Failures vary in length which is weird, one time it failed in 3 minutes the next time an hour and 18 minutes, then 3 hours later, then after 2 minutes. Even at the same voltages. Since I have never seen that before, beginning to suspect hardware defect.


The errors at identical voltages though varying time frames was something I encountered too once I Started trying for above 4.138 2750 2000, the maximum voltage I put through the sticks was 1.73 which was for the above clocks. seemed that when ever the IMC was pushed up to 3000 with the CPU at 4.136 and ram at 898-24 2000mhz, the IMC would start having issues getting the CPU and Ram communicating properly and spool up an error which left me with two potential conclusions(1) IMC Simply couldn't keep up with the speed of the two other components and had as such reached it's OC ceiling regardless of voltage(max I attempted was 1.38v with 50% llc though I did manage 10 hours prime stable before a hard [email protected] 4138,3000,2000 898-24 1T) or (2) I'd simply reached the upper limit of my 1090T(for 2000mhz RAM) and was not one of the lucky 4.2 and above.
loosening the ram to 999-24 helped with a random blue screen at idle, that I unfortunately still haven't diagnosed as the ram passed memtest ad infinitum(well 20hours) so I was again left suspecting IMC issues.

The Ram seemed to clock extremely well in Isolation, when I dropped NB and CPU to 4000ghz and 2500mhz respectively I was able to hit 787-24-31 2000mhz again at 1.72 in TVE which translated to 1.74v in bios.
Highest stable OC was accomplished in the 0203 shipped BIOS .

Hope something in that ramble helps buddy, I still have the dominators here, if there are any settings you'd like me to try to compare ram behaviour and help isolate any snags.


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;12012472*
> I'm thinking of getting a pair of Flares. But do the x4s have a limit on ram speed?


The phenom X4 has a lower max ram speed due to the IMC being an earlier build. I know that the 945 supported 1333mhz and in one test at least managed stability with a 1600mhz module but it was in single channel. The 965 BE may well fare better as an AM3 run but I'd recommend aiming for 1600mhz with some tight timings.
probably your best bet with the flares is to go for the G.Skill F3-14400CL9D-4GBFLS (2x2GB) DDR3. the package description reads (For x6 cpu's only) however I believe this is in reference to the 1800mhz rated speed only being achievable at 1.65v (or at all) on an x6 processor. However this would give you some headroom to chase tightened timings at 1600mhz, stock for these sticks is 9-9-9-24. They are also the cheapest entry into the flare modules


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12014547*
> Psycho666 i told you so, i noticed that same thing lower Vcore for the same GHz and less temp so win win


I'm not seeing any difference in vcore for 4.2 (~1.55v) but my temps apparently dropped a few degrees. I'll take it lol.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12015020*
> About 2000 MHz. I am very, very close with 8GB and can hit 2000 MHz at the same timings with 4GB.


Awesome, you're the first to show me some evidence other than talk. I guess I'll get the 2000 and underclock em if need be.


----------



## antuk15

Drove my existing board to the place I bought it from after still not being happy with the memory problems I was having.

They tested it with RAM that is on the QVL and just like it did with my RAM it wouldn't run in dual channel so it was swaped for a third board which is currently running Intel Burn Test in duel channel


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Second 5870 is back from RMA. Starting benchmarks for Lucid graphs


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Second 5870 is back from RMA. Starting benchmarks for Lucid graphs










Will be interesting


----------



## Watercooled 999

I'll probably be getting a formula for my new build







... soon(not this mothn or next







)
with 955(OC) and 6870(will be in crossfire later on)


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Would the Extreme board give better results for my SLi setup, or should I stick with my Formula with the SLi patch?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


Would the Extreme board give better results for my SLi setup, or should I stick with my Formula with the SLi patch?


Formula. Only because you are using mixed GPU's.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Formula. Only because you are using mixed GPU's.


I'm not using mixed GPU's.....I have two of the same gtx 480 in SLi, and a gts 450 that's dedicated to Physx (thinking of loosing it though.)

did you mean: ...because you _aren't_ using mixed gpu's? Not being mean, just want to understand.

Thanks for the help btw!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


I'm not using mixed GPU's.....I have two of the same gtx 480 in SLi, and a gts 450 that's dedicated to Physx (thinking of loosing it though.)

did you mean: ...because you _aren't_ using mixed gpu's? Not being mean, just want to understand.

Thanks for the help btw!!










I meant because of the 450. Lucid has very few games that are tri gpu capable and none (as far as I know) that are quad. Now if you plan to add an ATI card to the mix I would say extreme, if not then formula. The performance hit at this point using lucid is almost non existent when compared to native SLi or Xfire(with 2 GPU's but that all I have been able to test so far.)

Haven:
Lucid








AMD









These are stock clocks on the GPU's and 4Ghz CPU using the same driver 10.11

More to come.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I meant because of the 450. Lucid has very few games that are tri gpu capable and none (as far as I know) that are quad. Now if you plan to add an ATI card to the mix I would say extreme, if not then formula. The performance hit at this point using lucid is almost non existent when compared to native SLi or Xfire(with 2 GPU's but that all I have been able to test so far.)...

These are stock clocks on the GPU's and 4Ghz CPU using the same driver 10.11

More to come.


Cool. Ok, I don't plan to add an ATi or AMD card into the mix. My big question though, was: Is there a big difference between lucid and the SLi patch? Since I have SLi, would I be better off to be on the extreme board because of the Lucid tech? Is there a big performance hit with the patch?

That looks nice!! I'll run Heaven 2.1 right now and upload the results.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


Cool. Ok, I don't plan to add an ATi or AMD card into the mix. My big question though, was: Is there a big difference between lucid and the SLi patch? Since I have SLi, would I be better off to be on the extreme board because of the Lucid tech? Is there a big performance hit with the patch?

That looks nice!! I'll run Heaven 2.1 right now and upload the results.


The performance hit is almost nill between Lucid and native sli or Xfire. The only thing the SLi patch does not is "flip a switch" and tell the board that SLI is possible. Therefore there is no difference between SLI and the SLI patch. You actually might get more performance with the patch due to the fact that AMD chipsets are sooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better then Nvidia chipsets. If you dont plan to add AMD or ATI into the mix then the formula is your board out of the two IMHO.

Ok so heres vantage also at stock GPU clocks same drivers.
Lucid








AMD









WHAT LUCID BEAT IT! lol id not notice that till I posted







Difference is so small though that it is negligible.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

I don't have a program to take screen shots, but here are my scores:
Heaven 2.1:
FPS - 42.3
Score - 1065 
Min FPS - 3.8
Max FPS - 81.7

Vantage:
P28,117

CPU - 38,255
GPU - 25,835

And that's with everything @ stock speeds and voltages.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


I don't have a program to take screen shots, but here are my scores:
Heaven 2.1:
FPS - 42.3
Score - 1065 
Min FPS - 3.8
Max FPS - 81.7

Vantage:
P28,117

CPU - 38,255
GPU - 25,835

And that's with everything @ stock speeds and voltages.


Look in accessories and then snipping tool









You did not have haven set to max.

You had the GPU's running Phsyx.

Not saying those are bad scores but the settings were different between our testing and therefore cant be compared.

More testing








AVP









Stalker







took quite a hit)
AMD








Lucid


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Heaven was set Just like yours, but @ 1920x1200. Everything else was the same.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


Heaven was set Just like yours, but @ 1920x1200. Everything else was the same.


WOW!What did you have AA set to?


----------



## adamlau

Anyone know who makes a full board block for the Extreme







?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12028470*
> Anyone know who makes a full board block for the Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?currency=USD&product_id=2022

Hope you like it

PPC's http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29996


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Hey! I do not have either of these boards, but I wanted an honest opinion. Thought I would ask you guys seeing as you probably know a lot more about the board then others. I just wanted to know if you think the extreme is worth the $$$. It is a pretty expensive board, but is it worth it? Does it make up for the cost? And I'v heard they have had a lot of problems with the extreme, hows that? Been sorted out/fix'd or still buggy? Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Lukather

It depends on what you're going to use the boards for mate, the formula has all the goods for a great build, including a better audio chip. The only places the extreme seems to come out on top are memory bandwidth, better component selection regarding phase control/PWM for theoretically better overclocking and the addition of the lucid chip which allows cross manufacturer and generational multi GPU configurations(fortunately the pci spacing supports 4xdouble slot gpu's with lucid enabled where as the formula manages 3xdual)
Aside from that (Raging/Eclipse let me know if I'm wrong here) it can run up to trifire (trisli?) at 16x 16x 16x where as beyond crossfire on the formula is 16x 8x 8x..
I've had no issues with the extreme except it's stuck up taste in RAM

In short if you're going to go with an extreme gfx configuration with multiple cards/vendors then go the extreme.

Otherwise the formla is everything you'll need.


----------



## adamlau

Problems with the Extreme? First I have heard. Worth it to me? Yes. Though the inclusion of stronger VRMs are somewhat offset by the more active feedback and development cycle of the Formula BIOS.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukather;12029135*
> It depends on what you're going to use the boards for mate, the formula has all the goods for a great build, including a better audio chip. The only places the extreme seems to come out on top are memory bandwidth, better component selection regarding phase control/PWM for theoretically better overclocking and the addition of the lucid chip which allows cross manufacturer and generational multi GPU configurations(fortunately the pci spacing supports 4xdouble slot gpu's with lucid enabled where as the formula manages 3xdual)
> Aside from that (Raging/Eclipse let me know if I'm wrong here) it can run up to trifire (trisli?) at 16x 16x 16x where as beyond crossfire on the formula is 16x 8x 8x..
> I've had no issues with the extreme except it's stuck up taste in RAM
> 
> In short if you're going to go with an extreme gfx configuration with multiple cards/vendors then go the extreme.
> 
> Otherwise the formla is everything you'll need.


Extreme can do tri x16(Xfire, SLI, a mix of the two) Quad @ x16, x16, x8, x8 Although at this point there is little tri gpu support and I believe no quad supported games.(this will change though as the Lucid drivers mature)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12028470*
> Anyone know who makes a full board block for the Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=2022


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=2022


but it's ugly! Come on EK!!!!!!!


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Gotcha now... Try swapping the vid card back out to see if the 4 slots work again? If it works, then we have an idea of what's causing the issue.

Also, just for giggles, shut everything off, unplug power. Discharge any static electricity you may have and remove your RAM. With a can of compressed cleaning air, clean out the DIMM slots. This will help make sure that nothing didn't get in there that shouldn't have. Do the same for the vid card slot.

If that doesn't work... give someone a bit more knowledgeable than me some time to look into this a bit further. You other choices would be to get someone from Corsair or ASUS to help you out... depending on how forthcoming they are.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


^ this. pull the video card and put the stick back in and see if it will post then. if not keep the second card out and make sure there is nothing in the b2 slot.(I have had this happen) If those dont work try adding a little voltage to the SB.


Well, I pulled the card and Blew everthing out just to make sure, it didn't work. Then I updated to 1304 hoping that would do it, but nada. Anyway, my new fans and Arctic Silver came in Friday, so I decided to tear it completely down piece by piece. Started my build all over again and notined a bent pin on my cpu. It wasn't that bad, I was able to staighten it up with my fingernail. When I changed out coolers a couple of weeks ago the cpu came off with the cooler(cpu was locked down) when I took it out, so I assume thats when it happend. That's what I get for using the cheap ass thermal paste past came with the cooler. Everything's back together and running great.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


WOW!What did you have AA set to?


AA was set to 8x. Here is a snip of it. Are these good scores?


----------



## SilverSS/SC

More Testing:
3DMark11:









Vantage Scores:









Again, these are all done on stock clocks and voltages.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Anyone running Nvidia and ATI on the extreme????? I would love some good news about it as I am thinking about getting rid of my new 5870 and replacing it with a 570.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

The 570 is a good card. I would be interested to see the results from using a 5870 and a 570/480/580 together. Is one of your cards messed up again?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC;12035764*
> The 570 is a good card. I would be interested to see the results from using a 5870 and a 570/480/580 together. Is one of your cards messed up again?


Those were good score IMHO.

No both cards are fine but disappointing a little, and pissing me off. I cant seem for the life of me get my OC tools to work with BOTH cards. I can get my overvoltage for both but am then limited to 900 core clock(which is not nearly enough! need at least to be able to got up to 1010.) or I can get core up to 1300 but no fan control on the second card..... I wonder If I can get the fan cable over to the other card..... Nah not enough room









So getting a little pissed and would love to have both ATI and Nvidia cards rendering because they do different things better then the other. For instance Nvidia does water great while ATI just about sucks at it.

Hey I got an Idea you could send me one of your 480's to play with for a week then I can send it back


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12037056*
> Those were good score IMHO.
> 
> No both cards are fine but disappointing a little, and pissing me off. I cant seem for the life of me get my OC tools to work with BOTH cards. I can get my overvoltage for both but am then limited to 900 core clock(which is not nearly enough! need at least to be able to got up to 1010.) or I can get core up to 1300 but no fan control on the second card..... I wonder If I can get the fan cable over to the other card..... Nah not enough room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So getting a little pissed and would love to have both ATI and Nvidia cards rendering because they do different things better then the other. For instance Nvidia does water great while ATI just about sucks at it.
> 
> Hey I got an Idea you could send me one of your 480's to play with for a week then I can send it back


lol....yeah, I'll think about that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC;12038319*
> lol....yeah, I'll think about that.


LMAO why is it no one will do that???? Anyway I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to sell my 5870's and get a 580, and then about a month after get a block for it







Just need to get the FS thread up


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It should only take one or two DVD's more then likly one.

EDIT:







'd


I succesfully made the Recovery DVD(s) but it used up 5 dvds, but its only designed to be used for the laptop, so i can't do a fresh install of Win7 with the DVD's.

EDIT: Also, i can't make up my mind. My minds processing 3 things: Get CH formula upgrade, Get 2500K SB upgrade or buy tools for case mod.
Anyone here would take the SB upgrade over the CH formula/extreme?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


I succesfully made the Recovery DVD(s) but it used up 5 dvds, but its only designed to be used for the laptop, so i can't do a fresh install of Win7 with the DVD's.

EDIT: Also, i can't make up my mind. My minds processing 3 things: Get CH formula upgrade, Get 2500K SB upgrade or buy tools for case mod.
Anyone here would take the SB upgrade over the CH formula/extreme?


first order a piazza
SB=sound blaster ?
the formula has a very good sound system on the board
the asus formula is the best board there is for AM3 get it quick !
then order another piazza you will feel better















then order a 1090T ???
boy do i like piazza


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12044357*
> I succesfully made the Recovery DVD(s) but it used up 5 dvds, but its only designed to be used for the laptop, so i can't do a fresh install of Win7 with the DVD's.
> 
> EDIT: Also, i can't make up my mind. My minds processing 3 things: Get CH formula upgrade, Get 2500K SB upgrade or buy tools for case mod.
> Anyone here would take the SB upgrade over the CH formula/extreme?


I would go in this order
Get Crosshair
Get tools
Get Pizza

Wait I think I forgot something... No, Nope nothing. I would NEVER even think about getting sandy bridge! I am not and AMD fanboy I promise! I would get an i7 not a SB i7 but a real i7 that you can overclock, that does not have all the extra CRAP and locked FSB and not something that used Dual chancel when the last proc ran Triple channel! Ivy bridge, maybe but you could not pay me to use sandy bridge. If you gave me one I would sell it cheap!

Sorry for the rant but I think SB is a waste of silicon!


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12045939*
> first order a piazza
> SB=sound blaster ?
> the formula has a very good sound system on the board
> the asus formula is the best board there is for AM3 get it quick !
> then order another piazza you will feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then order a 1090T ???
> boy do i like piazza


SB = Sandy Bridge. He was asking if any of us would upgrade to the 2500K.

The formula is an excellent board.

The Phenom II x6's are nice chips.

Sandy Bridge seems to be good as well, but I'd be interested to see how long these chips last at anything over 1.4v. With everyone treating them like the i7 9xx series chips, I think there are going to be some threads of people that have toasted them. So I'd either wait to see what happens, and prices drop, or wait for Ivy Bridge/Bulldozer.

If you have to upgrade right now, either:
- Get crosshair IV formula & x6
or
- Get a real i7 9xx series.

Pizza is excellent.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12046579*
> i would get an i7 not a sb i7 but a *real* i7 that you can overclock, that does not have all the extra crap and locked fsb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverss/sc;12046610*
> if you have to upgrade right now, either:
> - get crosshair iv formula & x6
> or
> - get a *real* i7 9xx series.


qft.


----------



## RagingCain

I wouldn't get a Sandy Bridge, you are paying the prices similar to the high end premium on a motherboard that is already obsolete and for a CPU going to be dwarfed in performance by its brother Ivy Bridge. I wouldn't get an I7 1366 socket as its really pricey soon to be obsolete. Ivy Bridge and Bulldozer may be where its at, and I am leaning towards Intel on this one.

If you are price oriented I would seriously consider a Sandy Bridge, but like I said, the memory architecture / motherboards are re-hash of the same gen technology already out.

If you want high end, and still save some bucks, AMD is still a great way to go. If you have to have the latest and greatest, then Sandy Bridge is your choice. Either way, its great performance. _*There is only one processor to benchmark with and that is Intel still*_. Its sad, but true.

Icarus is up and operational. Water cooling is a go. 30 min small FFTs @ 4.0 GHz on i7 980x, highest core is 53c, lowest is 44c. 30 minutes on Furmark, GPU0 = 42c, GPU1 = 46c.

Took me 2 months of patience and 7 days (the last 3 over 60 hours easily) of assembly and re-assembly, break down again, re-assembly, and 4 re-seats, and 1 clog removal (already.)

I am recovering from the Flu, and now I am going to pass out.

Get another 5870 on the cheap Eclipse, go Trifire!


----------



## Bryst

Hey guys, I just got my Crosshair Formula IV board and I was wondering if it has a program for controlling fan speed like my old DFI board used Smart Guardian. I see Asus has Probe II, but from what I can tell it only lets you monitor temps and fan speeds, nothing more


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12047530*
> 
> Get another 5870 on the cheap Eclipse, go Trifire!


Nope they are up for sale and one is all but sold. Once the other goes I will be using my trusty 8800GTS 512 until my 580 arrives








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst;12049216*
> Hey guys, I just got my Crosshair Formula IV board and I was wondering if it has a program for controlling fan speed like my old DFI board used Smart Guardian. I see Asus has Probe II, but from what I can tell it only lets you monitor temps and fan speeds, nothing more


in bios there should be a way to control your fans. I think it is called Qfan.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst;12049216*
> Hey guys, I just got my Crosshair Formula IV board and I was wondering if it has a program for controlling fan speed like my old DFI board used Smart Guardian. I see Asus has Probe II, but from what I can tell it only lets you monitor temps and fan speeds, nothing more


Yes it does. DL AI Suite from asus site. It does it all! Plus there are some settings in bios too.


----------



## wheth4400

Ok guys I am looking for some help here. I am 12 hours prime 95 stable, but am getting a BSOD when gaming. I thought that it may of been caused from my TRI SLI bridge on a SLI setup, but when I backed the OC off and went back to stock the BSOD went away.

I am not sure how to figure out what is causing this BSOD, and the computer restarts too quickly to tell what the stop code actually is. Other times it just locks up. The Lock up/ BSOD only happens while 3D gaming, which for me as of right now only includes WoW and Battlefield BC2.

Any clues, suggestions, or other tid bits of advice?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Ok guys I am looking for some help here. I am 12 hours prime 95 stable, but am getting a BSOD when gaming. I thought that it may of been caused from my TRI SLI bridge on a SLI setup, but when I backed the OC off and went back to stock the BSOD went away.

I am not sure how to figure out what is causing this BSOD, and the computer restarts too quickly to tell what the stop code actually is. Other times it just locks up. The Lock up/ BSOD only happens while 3D gaming, which for me as of right now only includes WoW and Battlefield BC2.

Any clues, suggestions, or other tid bits of advice?


Tib bit of advice. when booting press F8 repeatedly untill you get the advanced boot options. Then select (something like reboot on error) that will make it so that you have to hit the reset button when you get a BSOD.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst;12049216*
> Hey guys, I just got my Crosshair Formula IV board and I was wondering if it has a program for controlling fan speed like my old DFI board used Smart Guardian. I see Asus has Probe II, but from what I can tell it only lets you monitor temps and fan speeds, nothing more


yes it does see pages 3-33 to 35 in the manual


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Tib bit of advice. when booting press F8 repeatedly untill you get the advanced boot options. Then select (something like reboot on error) that will make it so that you have to hit the reset button when you get a BSOD.










I will have to do this, will help me get much better info!

EDIT:

As a little update, I have tried to get the BSOD again tonight and all I am getting is a freeze in the game, the screen will go white audio will still be going, and I can alt tab out and close the game.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I will have to do this, will help me get much better info!

EDIT:

As a little update, I have tried to get the BSOD again tonight and all I am getting is a freeze in the game, the screen will go white audio will still be going, and I can alt tab out and close the game.


memory error maybe. could be GPU or RAM


----------



## Lukather

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I will have to do this, will help me get much better info!

EDIT:

As a little update, I have tried to get the BSOD again tonight and all I am getting is a freeze in the game, the screen will go white audio will still be going, and I can alt tab out and close the game.


I agree with eclipse. I've had something similar, I'd say RAM is most likely, try adjusting your timings up a notch to 7-9-7-24 and see if the error occurs. If not then you may need to look at a voltage bump for 6-8-6-24 timings. I've been prime stable for 10-12 hours and experienced the problem you're reporting, this fixed it, hope it helps.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


I agree with eclipse. I've had something similar, I'd say RAM is most likely, try adjusting your timings up a notch to 7-9-7-24 and see if the error occurs. If not then you may need to look at a voltage bump for 6-8-6-24 timings. I've been prime stable for 10-12 hours and experienced the problem you're reporting, this fixed it, hope it helps.


the memory passes memtest, three passes so I don't think it is the memory. Also the memory is rated for those timings at 1600MHZ, so they are pretty much stock.


----------



## nixx

I am far from the most technical person in the world how ever i seem to have landed as designing and manufacturing what is in essense a gamers wet dream of a PC (well near enough). Just built 10 and have a big show in feb and hope to sell many many more.

So this is what is am currently using;

Corsair CX430
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 (6 pcie)
Athlon II 640 x4
4GB ram
250 HDD (can raid5 6TB)
and 5 Zotac GT 210

Problem is Zotac have sent the 890FXA-UD7 EOL and no replacment. Looking a the Crosshair IV Extreme however i need to get all 5 PCIe running at x8 at a minimum and would prefer x16 so i can use 5 x eyefinity6's. Would this be a simple as disconecting the USB3? Or is it not possible?

Would post this on a forum but I am that special i can't even work out how to do that. Having now stumbled on the the Crosshair IV Page I hope some one here can help me!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## RagingCain

Lucid Hydra Logix Hotfix 1.0.4a

Can't figure out whats different, so I am assuming a bug/problem inside the driver new GUI interface instead of game/performance related.


----------



## antuk15

Got Crossfire working with PhysX now









Got my 5850's in slots 1 and 2 and my 9800GT in slot 5









Would love to get it working with my 5850's in slots 1 and 3 for better air flow but as soon as I move one card from slot 2 into slot 3 the hydra driver stops loading and my 9800GT is no longer visible









Does anyone know if Tri-Fire + PhysX is doable with this board?


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12049623*
> Yes it does. DL AI Suite from asus site. It does it all! Plus there are some settings in bios too.


I missed this on the asus webpage, thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12050207*
> yes it does see pages 3-33 to 35 in the manual


Open box, no manual or driver disk.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst;12059020*
> I missed this on the asus webpage, thank you.
> 
> Open box, no manual or driver disk.


download from asus site

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG&templete=2


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12055016*
> the memory passes memtest, three passes so I don't think it is the memory. Also the memory is rated for those timings at 1600MHZ, so they are pretty much stock.


I have passed 7 passes only to fail on the 8th. I have also passed 10 passes to fail on the 15th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixx;12055855*
> I am far from the most technical person in the world how ever i seem to have landed as designing and manufacturing what is in essense a gamers wet dream of a PC (well near enough). Just built 10 and have a big show in feb and hope to sell many many more.
> 
> So this is what is am currently using;
> 
> Corsair CX430
> Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 (6 pcie)
> Athlon II 640 x4
> 4GB ram
> 250 HDD (can raid5 6TB)
> and 5 Zotac GT 210
> 
> Problem is Zotac have sent the 890FXA-UD7 EOL and no replacment. Looking a the Crosshair IV Extreme however i need to get all 5 PCIe running at x8 at a minimum and would prefer x16 so i can use 5 x eyefinity6's. Would this be a simple as disconecting the USB3? Or is it not possible?
> 
> Would post this on a forum but I am that special i can't even work out how to do that. Having now stumbled on the the Crosshair IV Page I hope some one here can help me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


at this point you can not use all 5 slots.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12059496*
> I have passed 7 passes only to fail on the 8th. I have also passed 10 passes to fail on the 15th.


I find this crazy since the standard for stability is 12 hours of prime and three passes in memtest. I guess I can try and let memtest run over night and see what happens, but wow 15 passes is alot!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I find this crazy since the standard for stability is 12 hours of prime and three passes in memtest. I guess I can try and let memtest run over night and see what happens, but wow 15 passes is alot!


yesh I let it run overnight my self and then run prime 95 custom. I set it for blend and then change the maximum memory to 3000MB and 5 minuets per test and let that run for a day (24hrs)


----------



## Farmer Boe

Ok, so I'm trying to update my bios to 1304 and the damn bios program keeps telling me I can't use it since its "not compadible with the version of windows I'm running"! Its really starting to piss me off. I'm running windows 7 ultimate x64 and the last bios updated fine for me. What the heck is going on?!?!


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*


Ok, so I'm trying to update my bios to 1304 and the damn bios program keeps telling me I can't use it since its "not compadible with the version of windows I'm running"! Its really starting to piss me off. I'm running windows 7 ultimate x64 and the last bios updated fine for me. What the heck is going on?!?!


update via the bios, its more safe anyways. All you have to do is copy the file to a USB drive then go into the bios, and then to tools and the updater is in there.


----------



## adamlau

Whoa...EK is working on a full board block for the CIV Extreme...About time...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;12064371*
> Whoa...EK is working on a full board block for the CIV Extreme...About time...


QFT! I have sent them countless e-mails about the ETA and finally they get started!!!!!!! I will have one!


----------



## [CyGnus]

OK guys release notes for 1304 BIOS Crosshair FORMULA: (autor Bingo13 from Asus Team)

Quick Overview of Critical 1304 BIOS Settings -
PWM Phase Control:
-This option allows user to choose whether or not the CPU VRM power phases should change dynamically with respect to the change of CPU load. This option along with CPU and CPU/NB LLC will allow the user to fine tune the PWM and CPU voltages for improved overclocking or limiting voltage overshoots during overclocking.

CPU Voltage OCP:
-This option allows the user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU. Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD, but might assist in high overclocks, especially under extreme cooling. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.

CPU PWM Frequency:
-This option allows user to override the switching frequency of the CPU PWM controller. Raising this option may assist in ensuring power delivery is more stable under overclocking conditions but with the cost of higher operating temperatures of the CPU PWM controller.

CPU Load-Line Calibration:
-This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU Vcore as the current consumption of the CPU voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage the Vcore is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as CPU loading increases. Most air/water overclocks should use 50~75% levels for maximum clocks along with tuning of the VRM options. Due to the design of the AMD Phenom series, realize that certain voltage overshoots will be present in Core 0.

CPU/NB Load-Line Calibration:
-This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU/NB voltage as the current consumption of the CPU/NB voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage that CPU/NB is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as the CPU/NB loading increases.

CPU/NB Voltage OCP:
-This option allows user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU/NB (i.e. the memory controller). Enabling this option may allow the CPU/NB to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.

Sorry if it is repost


----------



## cjc75

Hey all...

I am considering upgrading my Asus 890GX board come Tax Return time in the next couple months, and I'm interested in upgrading to the Forumla FX... probably the Extreme if I can afford it.

I had originally wanted one of those last year when I built my Sig Rig but ended up getting the 890GX on an Open Box deal from Newegg to save money and the 890FX models were not yet released to retail, they had another couple months to go before they were available.

I have a few questions though!

1. Which slot on the forumla is the x4 slot? Specs state that it has 3 PCIe slots at x16 and one at x4. I am going to presume the last, bottom slot is the x4?

I am proud of my Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIe Pro series card, and am of the strong opinion that no Mobo On Board audio will ever be able to compare. I also, use a TV Tuner card, though at the moment it is PCI only. I may consider upgrading that to a PCIe model if I need to, but for now I'm using a cheap PCI TV card just to receive a feed from my Comcast digital box.

I might also consider going Crossfire (2 cards) someday in the future... so I would want an 890FX board that fits my needs, and I'm really preferring to stay with Asus!

SO.

2. Would the Formula do it for me and how good is it for overclocking? I read that the Extreme is better for overclocking then the Formula. Hell my 890GX is a decent overclocker, I can get up to 3.9ghz on my CPU with a bit of tweaking...

3. Would an 890FX Asus board really make much difference there?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12068366*
> OK guys release notes for 1304 BIOS Crosshair FORMULA: (autor Bingo13 from Asus Team)
> 
> Quick Overview of Critical 1304 BIOS Settings -
> PWM Phase Control:
> -This option allows user to choose whether or not the CPU VRM power phases should change dynamically with respect to the change of CPU load. This option along with CPU and CPU/NB LLC will allow the user to fine tune the PWM and CPU voltages for improved overclocking or limiting voltage overshoots during overclocking.
> 
> CPU Voltage OCP:
> -This option allows the user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU. Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD, but might assist in high overclocks, especially under extreme cooling. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.
> 
> CPU PWM Frequency:
> -This option allows user to override the switching frequency of the CPU PWM controller. Raising this option may assist in ensuring power delivery is more stable under overclocking conditions but with the cost of higher operating temperatures of the CPU PWM controller.
> 
> CPU Load-Line Calibration:
> -This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU Vcore as the current consumption of the CPU voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage the Vcore is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as CPU loading increases. Most air/water overclocks should use 50~75% levels for maximum clocks along with tuning of the VRM options. Due to the design of the AMD Phenom series, realize that certain voltage overshoots will be present in Core 0.
> 
> CPU/NB Load-Line Calibration:
> -This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU/NB voltage as the current consumption of the CPU/NB voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage that CPU/NB is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as the CPU/NB loading increases.
> 
> CPU/NB Voltage OCP:
> -This option allows user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU/NB (i.e. the memory controller). Enabling this option may allow the CPU/NB to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.
> 
> Sorry if it is repost


Nice write up! added to OP
+rep


----------



## Dynomutt

is it just me or do the CPU OCP and CPU\NB OCP descriptions seem confusing\wrongly described surely enabling OCP stops overcurrent from occuring the way its written appears to suggest the opposite.

I really love this board but the voltages are still a mess with even with this newer bios, I wish that the voltages were way more stable than they are,

I see significant changes in cpu voltage with all LLC settings, ie leaving LLC off or @ 50% I get significant vdroop when load is applied and with LLC set to full I get .011v more vcore when load is applied, all other boards I have had in the past have had way more stable voltages than this board does maybe .003 fluctuations max,

i would like to know other peeps experiences


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12069945*
> is it just me or do the CPU OCP and CPU\NB OCP descriptions seem confusing\wrongly described surely enabling OCP stops overcurrent from occuring the way its written appears to suggest the opposite.
> 
> I really love this board but the voltages are still a mess with even with this newer bios, I wish that the voltages were way more stable than they are,
> 
> I see significant changes in cpu voltage with all LLC settings, ie leaving LLC off or @ 50% I get significant vdroop when load is applied and with LLC set to full I get .011v more vcore when load is applied, all other boards I have had in the past have had way more stable voltages than this board does maybe .003 fluctuations max,
> 
> i would like to know other peeps experiences


Actually it looks correct to me. If you dissable OCP protection it should allow more voltage to flow through.


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12070204*
> Actually it looks correct to me. If you dissable OCP protection it should allow more voltage to flow through.


you sure????, it seems you have just posted the opposite to what it says

just to clarify it says regarding OCP " Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD"

just checked in bios and CPU OCP options are enable and disable

I assumed enabled means that CPU is protected from over current, disabled means cpu is not protected from over current.

Therfore if this is the case I would expect the post to say

disabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD

do you see what I mean or am I being dumb \ not reading it correctly


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12070315*
> you sure, it seems you have just posted the opposite to what it says
> 
> just to clarify it says regarding OCP " Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD"
> 
> just checked in bios and CPU OCP options are enable and disable
> 
> I assumed enabled means that CPU is protected from over current, disabled means cpu is not protected from over current.
> 
> Therfore if this is the case I would expect the post to say
> 
> disabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD
> 
> do you see what I mean or am I being dumb


I really don't know my mind is in 5billion places. It really depends on how the wording in bios is and I am going to be lazy and not look cause I have some school crap to do.


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12068559*
> Hey all...
> 
> I am considering upgrading my Asus 890GX board come Tax Return time in the next couple months, and I'm interested in upgrading to the Forumla FX... probably the Extreme if I can afford it.
> 
> I had originally wanted one of those last year when I built my Sig Rig but ended up getting the 890GX on an Open Box deal from Newegg to save money and the 890FX models were not yet released to retail, they had another couple months to go before they were available.
> 
> I have a few questions though!
> 
> 1. Which slot on the forumla is the x4 slot? Specs state that it has 3 PCIe slots at x16 and one at x4. I am going to presume the last, bottom slot is the x4?
> 
> I am proud of my Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIe Pro series card, and am of the strong opinion that no Mobo On Board audio will ever be able to compare. I also, use a TV Tuner card, though at the moment it is PCI only. I may consider upgrading that to a PCIe model if I need to, but for now I'm using a cheap PCI TV card just to receive a feed from my Comcast digital box.
> 
> I might also consider going Crossfire (2 cards) someday in the future... so I would want an 890FX board that fits my needs, and I'm really preferring to stay with Asus!
> 
> SO.
> 
> 2. Would the Formula do it for me and how good is it for overclocking? I read that the Extreme is better for overclocking then the Formula. Hell my 890GX is a decent overclocker, I can get up to 3.9ghz on my CPU with a bit of tweaking...
> 
> 3. Would an 890FX Asus board really make much difference there?


1. the first PCI Express x16 slot always work at x16, independently of how many video cards are installed; the second PCI Express x16 slot always work at x8; the third PCI Express x16 slot works at x16 when one or two video cards are installed in slots one and or three or at x8 when slots two and three are used, the fourth slot always work at x4

2. its a great overclocker and should at least match your current board

3. I doubt it would make a significant \ worthwhile difference unless ur using at least 3 graphics cards as your current board supports crossfireX already

I alos have a cheap PCI DVB-T TV Tuner card and it works great no need to upgrade to PCIe TV Tuner unless ur going to get an HD capable one, standard PCI seems to work well enough for standard def broadcasts


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12070204*
> Actually it looks correct to me. If you dissable OCP protection it should allow more voltage to flow through.


this. as far as i know, asus has always written their bioses in such that disabling ocp protection does exactly that. that's how i've always interpreted it, at least.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;12070990*
> this. as far as i know, asus has always written their bioses in such that disabling ocp protection does exactly that. that's how i've always interpreted it, at least.


You are right OCP does not allow more power to flow if you disable it it will let the power flow, i tested this and my +12v line dropped a bit but if you disable it you have to play with CPU PWM Frequency in the 400/500 range (CPU will go hotter by a few degrees)


----------



## vespillo23

*waves* thought i would stop in and say allo.....hope to have new rig up n going in the next week or so. then its down to business=P


----------



## KillerMike84

I just got my motherboard this bad boy is nice i can't wait for to do my 2-Way CrossFire XfX HD 5830's


----------



## richie_2010

i got the crosshair extreme 4 xmas from my gf and brought the 1055t 95 watt version processor yesterday and just installed it. in everest and aod im getting core temps of 10-12 an 17 in load cpu is at 30 to 34 load, is this right


----------



## mav2000

So....do I enable OCP or disable...confused.....I am on water and running at 4 ghz...


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;12076317*
> So....do I enable OCP or disable...confused.....I am on water and running at 4 ghz...


I would leave it on, I never had an issue of it holding back my overclock. I only think OCP is an issue when doing Extreme benchmarking with high volts, frequencies, and LN2.

What it sounds like is that they are definitely making the Formula bios to match the Extreme bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12076224*
> i got the crosshair extreme 4 xmas from my gf and brought the 1055t 95 watt version processor yesterday and just installed it. in everest and aod im getting core temps of 10-12 an 17 in load cpu is at 30 to 34 load, is this right


All six core processors from AMD (so far) have a problem with the DTS (temp) sensor. We have all been going by the Motherboard CPU socket temperature (I add 3-5c off of that for a really good guess at CPU temp.)

You can't just add 13c all the time because as you heat it up, they work better, but its not the point, they should be 99% correct all the time. In my opinion I think AMD should apologize for this screw up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12074785*
> *waves* thought i would stop in and say allo.....hope to have new rig up n going in the next week or so. then its down to business=P


Hope you enjoy your stay! Always post pictures of rigs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerMike84;12076208*
> I just got my motherboard this bad boy is nice i can't wait for to do my 2-Way CrossFire XfX HD 5830's


Congrats! Although I would have gone with something meatier for GPUs, you should expect somewhat good performance in games! A third card would be about the same performance as two 5870s though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12068559*
> Hey all...
> 
> I am considering upgrading my Asus 890GX board come Tax Return time in the next couple months, and I'm interested in upgrading to the Forumla FX... probably the Extreme if I can afford it.
> 
> I had originally wanted one of those last year when I built my Sig Rig but ended up getting the 890GX on an Open Box deal from Newegg to save money and the 890FX models were not yet released to retail, they had another couple months to go before they were available.
> 
> I have a few questions though!
> 
> 1. Which slot on the forumla is the x4 slot? Specs state that it has 3 PCIe slots at x16 and one at x4. I am going to presume the last, bottom slot is the x4?
> 
> I am proud of my Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIe Pro series card, and am of the strong opinion that no Mobo On Board audio will ever be able to compare. I also, use a TV Tuner card, though at the moment it is PCI only. I may consider upgrading that to a PCIe model if I need to, but for now I'm using a cheap PCI TV card just to receive a feed from my Comcast digital box.
> 
> I might also consider going Crossfire (2 cards) someday in the future... so I would want an 890FX board that fits my needs, and I'm really preferring to stay with Asus!
> 
> SO.
> 
> 2. Would the Formula do it for me and how good is it for overclocking? I read that the Extreme is better for overclocking then the Formula. Hell my 890GX is a decent overclocker, I can get up to 3.9ghz on my CPU with a bit of tweaking...
> 
> 3. Would an 890FX Asus board really make much difference there?


Because of the platform you are coming from, I wouldn't get the Extreme but spend the extra cash on increasing performance else where on your current system.

From what I understand about the PCI-Express slots its that they all share lanes. When you start running out of lanes, thats when slots get "downgraded" all though there is virtually no performance difference with todays GPUs at 8x or 16x.

The first slot (if it supports 16x) will always be 16x. If you had 3 slots, and 32 PCI-Express lanes and you use 1 and 2, then slot 1 is 16x, and slot 2 is 16x. If you use all 3 slots, the first 1 is 16x, the second slot becomes 8x, and the third is the remaining 8x.

I don't 100% remember how many lanes are on the Formula's Northbridge Chipset has, but I think 32 sounds right, so you can run 16x/16x or you can run 16x/8x/8x. In the Formula's case they incorporated two more separate channels. One is a dedicated 4x PCI-E 2.0 lane, and the others are your standard PCI 2.2 lanes. They were able to push the PCI 2.2 lanes (which is common now) to the Southbridge chipset, and the dedicated 4 lanes of PCI-E were squeeze on to the Northbridge. They do not piggy back or come from a pool of PCI-E lanes. This means two things, you are guaranteed open usable lanes, BUT, its dedicated to 4x (so it can never be any higher, unlike other PCI-E slots.)

Since the PCI-E lanes work in variation of highest to lowest, they always place dedicated slots last (unless otherwise stated by manufacturer/manual.)

With the spacing of the slots, the PCI slot positions, you can easily utilize 2 slots for GPUs, 1 slot of PCI, and one the final slot of PCI-E for dedicated 4x (sound card.) That is assuming you have DUAL-Slot style video cards (all the latest cards require two physical spaces next to each other to fit in there, hence, dual slot.)

The Formula seems to be a slightly better overclocker too, people have mentioned most of the records seem to be on the Formula as opposed to the Extreme. Which kinda makes sense, the Extreme has all the features of a motherboard for some using either mixed GPU setups, or someone benching with LN2/DICE. I do believe the Extreme has a few better parts & pieces though, but I don't know how much of a difference makes since the Formula is top notch too.

Changing your motherboard isn't going to magically unlock your processor the land of 4.5/5.0 GHz with a stock cooler at stock voltages, as long as you are aware of that, and make an informed decision. Once you get used to the BIOS, I believe you will appreciate your purchase over time. Secondly the board is real finicky with memory so make sure your memory is on the QVL to ensure compatibility. A few people have dived in with the purchase and had serious issues getting their RAM stable, but they just put in memory they had been using and didn't ensure compatibility prior too, and of course stress ensued.

Getting this board will not greatly change the speed of your computer. That would require a high end 1090T/1100T CPU and 2000~2133 MHz RAM to make a noticeable difference for you so keep that in mind. I hope some of that helps.

I think lads, now that Icarus is fully operational, I will be selling the Extreme, Dominators, 1100T, and the Noctua NH-D14, in a package deal. I am only thinking about it this moment. I am not jumping into it, but if you know someone who might be interested let them know.

Its not going to be cheapers.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Hey guys, I'm following this thread for some time now and got some great answers to my questions. I'm using the Extreme with a 1090T @ 4 GHz on air (Coolermaster V8) and with a TriFire Asus Matrix 5870's and a dedicated Asus Matrix GTX 285 for PhysX.
Quote:


> Ok guys I am looking for some help here. I am 12 hours prime 95 stable, but am getting a BSOD when gaming. I thought that it may of been caused from my TRI SLI bridge on a SLI setup, but when I backed the OC off and went back to stock the BSOD went away.
> 
> I am not sure how to figure out what is causing this BSOD, and the computer restarts too quickly to tell what the stop code actually is. Other times it just locks up. The Lock up/ BSOD only happens while 3D gaming, which for me as of right now only includes WoW and Battlefield BC2.
> 
> Any clues, suggestions, or other tid bits of advice?


*@ wheth4400:* I ran into the same issue (BSOD and white screens with sound still playing) with my TriFire and 1 physX card. I figured it can't by my 1200W PSU lacking, so I connected an extra PSU plug to the MB (how are the called?). Issue didn't go away. But connecting the second extra PSU plug did the trick and it's stable now!









Quote:


> Does anyone know if Tri-Fire + PhysX is doable with this board?


*@ Antuk15:* Yes it is, but my PhysX is still not working 100%... quess I need a fresh install of Windows and try again.


----------



## vespillo23

yeah, ill get a pic up soon=)


----------



## mav2000

Hi guys need some help. I tried starting my computer today and it just won't start. the fans, the pump and hdd stats up and I get a orange and red light start for a milli second.but then they go off. I removed the cmos battery for 5 minutes and cleared cmos but still no go. Need some help guys. The four lights at the bottom come on as well.


----------



## richie_2010

you using the extreme/formula, need someting plugged into cpu fan header, i did this an got beep codes 2 long 5 short


----------



## richie_2010

my cpu temp in everest is saying 30 on idle and going to 34 when i stress like my 965 did. so a guessing this is the one im going have keep eye on for overclocking.


----------



## mav2000

I am using the formula. Using the go button too start I get the dram and go button light too alternate but that's as far as it will go...fans connected to the board will start as we'll


----------



## mav2000

I an using a formula. Now after half an hoer of removing the cmos battery and using the go button to start the go and dram lights keep blinking. Does not end with different ram modules in current slots.restarted and now the dram light keeps blinking. And that's about it. cpu fan is running as well.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

just a dummy question, do you have to use the 4+4 phase power connection or can i just use 1 4pin power to run the board? trying to not upgrade my psu till next month but would still like to use my board. Thanks


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;12078606*
> I an using a formula. Now after half an hoer of removing the cmos battery and using the go button to start the go and dram lights keep blinking. Does not end with different ram modules in current slots.restarted and now the dram light keeps blinking. And that's about it. cpu fan is running as well.


Can you try with a single stick?

Check video card cables and seating too while you are at it.


----------



## mav2000

Tried with one stock in two different slots....No go. Removed and reseated ram Sill no go. So am going to leave the cmos battery out over night and try

Btw, anyway to force flash the board. I remember doing it on my old board with an ami bios


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;12079078*
> Tried with one stock in two different slots....No go. Removed and reseated ram Sill no go. So am going to leave the cmos battery out over night and try
> 
> Btw, anyway to force flash the board. I remember doing it on my old board with an ami bios


Try this to force flash it. http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20080411095605234&board_id=1&model=P5K+Premium%2fWiFi-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerMike84;12076208*
> I just got my motherboard this bad boy is nice i can't wait for to do my 2-Way CrossFire XfX HD 5830's


go go crossfire


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12076224*
> i got the crosshair extreme 4 xmas from my gf and brought the 1055t 95 watt version processor yesterday and just installed it. in everest and aod im getting core temps of 10-12 an 17 in load cpu is at 30 to 34 load, is this right


i normally run about 34 C to 58 C
try PC Probe II on the dvd or download from ASUS


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12078866*
> just a dummy question, do you have to use the 4+4 phase power connection or can i just use 1 4pin power to run the board? trying to not upgrade my psu till next month but would still like to use my board. Thanks


yes
see page 2-38 of the formula manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;12078606*
> I an using a formula. Now after half an hoer of removing the cmos battery and using the go button to start the go and dram lights keep blinking. Does not end with different ram modules in current slots.restarted and now the dram light keeps blinking. And that's about it. cpu fan is running as well.


there is a button on back to reset this way you do not have to remove the battery see page 2-28 in the manual
check cpu pins
check memory and list moddel number and make of memory
check *CPU* fan is plug in to the *CPU* fan connector
check 8-pin EATX12V plug is plug in to the cpu 8-pin connector
use 1 video card in pciex16 slot no. 1 see page 2-6
remove all other cards temp.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


yes
see page 2-38 of the formula manual


ok thanks, well dam guess i have to buy a new psu too. sucks as why would they put a cover over one of the 4pin pluggs if you had to use both...


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok thanks, well dam guess i have to buy a new psu too. sucks as why would they put a cover over one of the 4pin pluggs if you had to use both...


You can use it with a 4 pin plug too. Thats how I used it for 5 months


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerMike84*


I just got my motherboard this bad boy is nice i can't wait for to do my 2-Way CrossFire XfX HD 5830's


or you could buy my like new 5870's and have quite the beast


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


You can use it with a 4 pin plug too. Thats how I used it for 5 months


Manual says u have to use both 4pins


----------



## hheemmpp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Manual says u have to use both 4pins


I only use one 4 pin on mine and nothing seems wrong. It even has 2, 4 pin caps on it? Whats the point of having 2 caps on it if u have to use both


----------



## Davidsen

Is it possible to use 2133/2250MHz ram's on the formula?

If its possible, would it be a good idea to buy ram's with 2133/2250MHz, or is it recommended to leave some room for oc'ing?


----------



## vespillo23

ill get one off the inside next


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Is it possible to use 2133/2250MHz ram's on the formula?

If its possible, would it be a good idea to buy ram's with 2133/2250MHz, or is it recommended to leave some room for oc'ing?


I've rarely seen people hit ~2000 MHz at a reasonable Cas latency, so I tend to doubt you'd be able to run at 2133 or 2250 24/7 at reasonable voltages. The vast majority of people aim more towards 1600 MHz at Cas 6/7. I'm by no means an expert, though, since I just followed the trend and bought some cas 6 1600 mhz stuff.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

<---- can do 2000 7-8-7-24







but it is not worth it. FSB bottleneck and all so 1700-1800 is where I shoot with cas 6


----------



## adamlau

<---- can do 2000 7-7-7-21-28 90ns 1T







but it is not _almost_ not worth it @ 1.90v







.


----------



## vespillo23

hey guys....got a bit more time than i thought before the beasty goes fully live, and was thinking about pulling the heatsink just to see if i can get temps a bit lower, idle at38-42 depending on ambient , question is after you remove the screws what the best way to get heatsink off without damage to chipset, assuming there kinda stuck together, gently twist heatsink?


----------



## JCG

Guys, your help would be appreciated here.

I have 4 GB Corsair XMS3 9-9-9-24 1T running at 1667 MHz on my CHIV. I would like to lower the timings a bit. What sort of number should i aim for? 8-8-8-24? 7-8-7-24? And fot a kit with stock voltage of 1.65, what would be an approximate safe max voltage?

Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12088982*
> hey guys....got a bit more time than i thought before the beasty goes fully live, and was thinking about pulling the heatsink just to see if i can get temps a bit lower, idle at38-42 depending on ambient , question is after you remove the screws what the best way to get heatsink off without damage to chipset, assuming there kinda stuck together, gently twist heatsink?


thats what i did
if its the original pad it comes off easy


----------



## begjr2

hey guys i know im going to get laugh at cause of this question. but oh well starting up my build for my new/old system and i am unable to figure out how to load pis on this site. plz help ive done work logs on others but for some reason cant figure it out on here any ways any help would be apreciated. thx


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *begjr2*


hey guys i know im going to get laugh at cause of this question. but oh well starting up my build for my new/old system and i am unable to figure out how to load pis on this site. plz help ive done work logs on others but for some reason cant figure it out on here any ways any help would be apreciated. thx


ok there are two ways.
1.) put them on a hosting site(photobucket) while looking at the picture on that site right click and select copy image location. Next in you porst where you want the image click the mountain button (it is near the insert link button) control v and there you go.
2.) add them as attachments. scroll down from your post text window and you will see manage attachments. Click that and then upload.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Guys, your help would be appreciated here.

I have 4 GB Corsair XMS3 9-9-9-24 1T running at 1667 MHz on my CHIV. I would like to lower the timings a bit. What sort of number should i aim for? 8-8-8-24? 7-8-7-24? And fot a kit with stock voltage of 1.65, what would be an approximate safe max voltage?

Thanks










I would not go over 1.8v however these newer chips seem to be very touchy with voltage. If I give my stick 1.75 with my stable settings they will not boot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Due to the high number of instances of memory problems/questions on which ram to buy I am putting together a Guide.

First, you need to know that the high end Asus boards are picky when it comes to RAM. If you want to be safe get something on the QVL or something that many people are using with success with your board/CPU combo.

Next, Do not limit your overclock by buying 1333Mhz or lower ram! Even 1600Mhz RAM may limit your overclock. This is due to the limited number of dividers.

Now if you have a black edition CPU you can overclock with Multiplier only. Cool, but you will not see the memory throughput of someone that overclocks the FSB will if IMC/CPU-NB speeds are the same and Core speeds are similar. This is because there are two main bottlenecks with systems that are dual channel. The first being the FSB and the second being the IMC/CPU-NB speeds.

On to timings, Timings also play a big role in memory throughput, and you will see big changes when going from certain latencies to others. For me when I go from cas 7 to cas 6 I see a HUGE increase in throughput. However when I go from cas 8 to 7 I see very little difference.

IMC/CPU-NB limits, I can run 2000Mhz 7-9-7-24 but can not get much of an overclock on my IMC/CPU-NB. If I run 1600Mhz with a IMC/CPU-NB overclock I can see greater throughput then when running 2000Mhz. This is due to the IMC/CPU-NB bottleneck.

All in all when selecting RAM there are four things to look at.
1.) Are they confirmed compatible
2.) Is the RAM speed going to hold me back
3.) Are the timings decent.
4.) Is the voltage decent.

One is easy, look at the QVL or other members rigs.

Two is easy as well you should be looking at ram that is above 1600Mhz IMHO 2000MHz+ is where you want to be.

Three, decant timings vary upon memory speed. cas 9 is insane nowadays even for 2000Mhz RAM.
2000Mhz look for cas 7 or 8
1800Mhz cas 7
1600Mhz cas 6
anything lower and you are wasting you time.

*Formula Tested RAM:*
Gskill Trident Tweeky
*Extreme Tested RAM:*
Gskill Flare Tweeky, Eclipseaudio4

I am going to be editing this guide to include links as well as the QVL's for both boards. If you see anything that you think needs work let me know! (PM's please, dont clutter the thread.)


----------



## nikpoth

very nice guide!!








geil evo one 2133 cl9 work perfect with c4f


----------



## Tweeky

I have been using
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217
on my Formula

and
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=276
on my Extreme
and I have not had any problems with them


----------



## begjr2

aight guys well im a moron i new i was uploading my pics the right way but i ended up haveing a bad ssd card well anyways i started up my work log for my Mountain Mod case so if u want to see it here is the link to the work log:

Hope U guys like it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *begjr2*


aight guys well im a moron i new i was uploading my pics the right way but i ended up haveing a bad ssd card well anyways i started up my work log for my Mountain Mod case so if u want to see it here is the link to the work log:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post12095721
Hope U guys like it


I fixed the link for you


----------



## begjr2

Lol yes u did


----------



## vespillo23

did a reseat on heatsink, sb was full contact, nb was oh 85% contact , and was around 40 give or take now im rock steady at 38, think ill take it=)sb is hanging at 32


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12092773*
> [...]


Base on that QVL for quad cores, I'm wondering if I can downclock some 2000MHz to 1800/1600 and still get them to work







.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12092505*
> ok add them as attachments. scroll down from your post text window and you will see manage attachments. Click that and then upload.


Dude, thanks for the tip to the method! I never bothered scrolling down.










Rep+ to you!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;12098176*
> Base on that QVL for quad cores, I'm wondering if I can downclock some 2000MHz to 1800/1600 and still get them to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


with a C3 you may be able to achieve 1800. The C3 IMC's were better then the C2's by quite a bit. I was able to get 1700 with my C2 965 on my old 790FX-GD70 so I would think you would be able to get ~1800 but it may take a bit of CPU-NB voltage.

@SgtHawker no problem!


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217

I have here a ASUS Crosshair IV Formula with a AMD 965 Model C and G. Skill Trident (F3-16000CL9-4GBTD) memory with a Corsair A-70 air cooler. It also has [*4*] - ST3160813AS hard drives in raid 0 and [2] - XFX HD575X-ZNFR video cards in crossfire. I like to run my voltages on AUTO whenever possible.
These are my setting:


----------



## wheth4400

anyone know what the max safe temp is for the NB?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


anyone know what the max safe temp is for the NB?


IIRC 80 or 85 is max per Asus.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I would not go over 1.8v however these newer chips seem to be very touchy with voltage. If I give my stick 1.75 with my stable settings they will not boot.


Cool thanks! I'll stick to voltages around 1.75 because I don't have any active cooling for the modules; don't want them getting too hot!


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


IIRC 80 or 85 is max per Asus.


well dang... the only thing I have been able to find out is that I crash just after my NB reaches 55C. I have reseated the heatsink on the MB, replaced the pads with AS5 all with no luck. My NB idles at 52C and it doesn't take any time at all for it to reach 55C. Once I do, then I crash.


----------



## Sinster

I'm here because of the same High Temp NB on my Crosshair. I'm sitting at idle and my NB is 76Âºc, while CPU 34Âº, Mobo: 27Âº, HDD: 26Âº, GPU1: 30Âº, and GPU2 45Âº (My sound card is in the next slot).


----------



## begjr2

God i hate my life modding is so much fun but god if it doesnt suck at the same time. if u want to chk out my work log iill put up a link cause i dont want to flood up this page. Plus i dont think ive actually seen any logs of a mountain mods case on this sitehttp://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-case-mod.html

Plz dont make to much fun of the pics i have of my old case i know it sucks lol but i had a budget on that case after i splurged on the rest ....lol..... wife wouldnt budge


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinster*


I'm here because of the same High Temp NB on my Crosshair. I'm sitting at idle and my NB is 76Âºc, while CPU 34Âº, Mobo: 27Âº, HDD: 26Âº, GPU1: 30Âº, and GPU2 45Âº (My sound card is in the next slot).


I belive the problem can be fixed by post 3


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


well dang... the only thing I have been able to find out is that I crash just after my NB reaches 55C. I have reseated the heatsink on the MB, replaced the pads with AS5 all with no luck. My NB idles at 52C and it doesn't take any time at all for it to reach 55C. Once I do, then I crash.


is it crashing or shuting down ?
is the bios set to shut down at 55 C ?
is heat sink making contact with the NB ?







really ?
do you get in to windows ?
go into the bios and to the temperature section and wait for it to crash ?
is the board new or has it been damaged ?
set a fan to blow on NB ? hold it with your hand and go into the bios


----------



## Tweeky

If you buy an open box asus crosshair iv is it covered by the asus warrarty ?
Has anyone been through the process ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


If you buy an open box asus crosshair iv is it covered by the asus warrarty ?
Has anyone been through the process ?


it should be covered. As long as you register it.


----------



## Tweeky

asus crosshair iv parts at estore
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=40


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


it should be covered. As long as you register it.


i tried to register it but it had been registered before and the asus web site would not let me register it again ?














might have to call asus and see ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12104959*
> i tried to register it but it had been registered before and the asus web site would not let me register it again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to call asus and see ?


yeah give them a call and let them know what is going on. I am sure they will fix it.


----------



## Garygordon

will i have to flash my bios to install a 1090t into this board


----------



## The Sandman

Depending on which version you currently have, no. But I would DL and flash 1304 for best results.


----------



## Sinster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12103797*
> I belive the problem can be fixed by post 3


Thanks


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12103961*
> is it crashing or shuting down ?
> is the bios set to shut down at 55 C ?
> is heat sink making contact with the NB ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really ?
> do you get in to windows ?
> go into the bios and to the temperature section and wait for it to crash ?
> is the board new or has it been damaged ?
> set a fan to blow on NB ? hold it with your hand and go into the bios


no the bios isn't set to shut down, it is set to shut down at 90c
The system is crashing, I can get into windows, and do whatever, but once the temp reaches 55C on the NB I crash.
The board I bought brand new and have been the only owner
and yes the heatsink is making contact with the NB


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


no the bios isn't set to shut down, it is set to shut down at 90c
The system is crashing, I can get into windows, and do whatever, but once the temp reaches 55C on the NB I crash.
The board I bought brand new and have been the only owner
and yes the heatsink is making contact with the NB


What are your other temps when this happens? Is it possible that something else is overheating? there is not way the NB should be crashing you at 55c. I know it sounds counter productive but try giving the board some NB voltage and see if that helps it. This is one of those situations that it's like














I would definitely get in contact with Asus they have great support and if need be can get you started with an RMA. If this is your only system I would suggest an advanced RMA. An advanced RMA consists of you giving them CC info and they will cross ship this will save you a bit of time and get you up and running faster then a regular RMA. Hopefully that is not what is needed.

@ Noctura owners you have to use standard size memory correct? Does it cover all four slots or just two?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


What are your other temps when this happens? Is it possible that something else is overheating? there is not way the NB should be crashing you at 55c. I know it sounds counter productive but try giving the board some NB voltage and see if that helps it. This is one of those situations that it's like














I would definitely get in contact with Asus they have great support and if need be can get you started with an RMA. If this is your only system I would suggest an advanced RMA. An advanced RMA consists of you giving them CC info and they will cross ship this will save you a bit of time and get you up and running faster then a regular RMA. Hopefully that is not what is needed.

@ Noctura owners you have to use standard size memory correct? Does it cover all four slots or just two?


everything is fine, CPU is under water and never goes above 40C south bridge stays under 40C and the GPU's stay under 70C. I am begging to think that maybe this is an SLI hack issue, or maybe I need to turn the NB LLC back on. I don't think the board needs an RMA, or atleast I hope it doesn't. It is just weird, the NB 55C issue may just be a coincidence.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


everything is fine, CPU is under water and never goes above 40C south bridge stays under 40C and the GPU's stay under 70C. I am begging to think that maybe this is an SLI hack issue, or maybe I need to turn the NB LLC back on. I don't think the board needs an RMA, or atleast I hope it doesn't. It is just weird, the NB 55C issue may just be a coincidence.


40c on the SB seems high to me. SLI hack on 470 is working as far as I know. I would defiantly turn the LLC on.


----------



## antuk15

Guys best BIOS for the extreme?


----------



## _Carnage_

Any issues with the 1100T with the Extreme? I've heard on the Asus forums that it prompts you to set up the CPU every time you boot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys best BIOS for the extreme?


Newest! 0502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Carnage_*


Any issues with the 1100T with the Extreme? I've heard on the Asus forums that it prompts you to set up the CPU every time you boot.


I do not belive that is the case anymore. But RaginCain can answer that for you IIRC he has an 1100T


----------



## Sinster

Removed HS and removed the yellow thermal crap they had on the HB/SB and put some AS5 and dropped it to 53Âºc during idle.

My other issue is. When I first installed my ram/cpu/gpu's/hdd. I was able boot up and adjusted my bios. I was able to boot up into windows. Installed all my drivers for all my hardware. Then I shut down and installed my CD/DVD Drive. Tried to boot up and the LED stopped on the Memory no green lights. Removed my memory and tried each stick in Dimm_2, Dimm_3, and Dimm_4 (can't use Dimm_1 because of my HS) by itself. Same issue, I can hear through my speakers the board powering up and shutting down. Then I tried them both in dual channel again and same thing happened. Then I swapped them and the machine booted up. I then ran a few programs such as Unigine, FurMark, and ripped a few DVD's and all went well. I then rebooted ran MemTest and no errors found. Been running ever since. Until today when I removed the HS. I reinstalled everything and went to boot and wouldn't boot, Memory LED illuminated and no green lights. I went through the whole memory thing again and now it's working fine. Could this be I don't have enough juice I'm running a 750w OCZ on a AzzA 1000 Case.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


everything is fine, CPU is under water and never goes above 40C south bridge stays under 40C and the GPU's stay under 70C. I am begging to think that maybe this is an SLI hack issue, or maybe I need to turn the NB LLC back on. I don't think the board needs an RMA, or atleast I hope it doesn't. It is just weird, the NB 55C issue may just be a coincidence.


go into the bios and to the temperature section and wait for it to crash ?

boot windows safe mode run pc probe and prime 95 to test 55 c crash ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinster*


Removed HS and removed the yellow thermal crap they had on the HB/SB and put some AS5 and dropped it to 53Âºc during idle.My other issue is. When I first installed my ram/cpu/gpu's/hdd. I was able boot up and adjusted my bios.I was able to boot up into windows. Installed all my drivers for all my hardware. Then I shut down and installed my CD/DVD Drive. Tried to boot up and the LED stopped on the Memory no green lights. Removed my memory and tried each stick in Dimm_2, Dimm_3, and Dimm_4 (can't use Dimm_1 because of my HS) by itself. Same issue, I can hear through my speakers the board powering up and shutting down. Then I tried them both in dual channel again and same thing happened. Then I swapped them and the machine booted up. I then ran a few programs such as Unigine, FurMark, and ripped a few DVD's and all went well. I then rebooted ran MemTest and no errors found. Been running ever since. Until today when I removed the HS. I reinstalled everything and went to boot and wouldn't boot, Memory LED illuminated and no green lights. I went through the whole memory thing again and now it's working fine. Could this be I don't have enough juice I'm running a 750w OCZ on a AzzA 1000 Case.


*check new dirvers in control pannel - system 
temporary remove dvd drives *


----------



## Sinster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


*check new dirvers control pannel and temp. remove dvd drives *


I can't get into the bios let alone Windows when it does it. I should have said it doesn't "Post" instead of boot up.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinster*


I can't get into the bios let alone Windows when it does it. I should have said it doesn't "Post" instead of boot up.


try the reset button on the back ?
try the go button ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinster*


I can't get into the bios let alone Windows when it does it. I should have said it doesn't "Post" instead of boot up.


check memory seat all the way in?
cpu 8-pin power connector?
cpu fan pluged in to cpu connector?


----------



## antuk15

Guys I'm confused about CPU voltages you guys are using, When you quote your voltage is that what it's set in BIOS or is it under load?

For example I could say my Vcore is 1.48 because that's what's it's set at in BIOS.

But load line calibration bumps that up to 1.55v under load, so my true Vcore is 1.55v.

So what Vcore are you guys using?


----------



## Sinster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


try the reset button on the back ?
try the go button ?


Yes

No

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


check memory seat all the way in?
cpu 8-pin power connector?
cpu fan pluged in to cpu connector?


Yes

Yes

Yes


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinster*


. I went through the whole memory thing again and now it's working fine. *Could this be I don't have enough juice I'm running a 750w OCZ* on a AzzA 1000 Case.


Maybe. IIRC I did the math one one of those units and found that at best they were pushing 650W. But I have not figured out roughly how much wattage you would be using at full load. (give me a few to figure that out)This is defiantly a weird issue though.

Semms like you should be fine even with that PSU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys I'm confused about CPU voltages you guys are using, When you quote your voltage is that what it's set in BIOS or is it under load?

For example I could say my Vcore is 1.48 because that's what's it's set at in BIOS.

But load line calibration bumps that up to 1.55v under load, so my true Vcore is 1.55v.

So what Vcore are you guys using?


I use full load voltage, and I run ~1.51vcore ~1.53CPU-NB and ~1.55 NB


----------



## Mattroid

Trying to build the system in my sig today and running into the very common DRAM LED issue. Pretty sure I've seen people on here who have used this same ram without issues, but perhaps they had the 2GB sticks instead...I can't get to the updated QVL on ASUS' site for some reason on my little netbook (running ubuntu), so I haven't been able to check that yet.

As a note, I also see the issue where if I put the DIMM(s) in the red slot(s), the errors lights cycle between CPU and DRAM. If I use the black slot(s), it gets to the DRAM light and stays there.

Clearing CMOS doesn't appear to help, and neither does MemOK.

My ultimate question is which I should RMA at this point, the ram or the motherboard?

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Trying to build the system in my sig today and running into the very common DRAM LED issue. Pretty sure I've seen people on here who have used this same ram without issues, but perhaps they had the 2GB sticks instead...I can't get to the updated QVL on ASUS' site for some reason on my little netbook (running ubuntu), so I haven't been able to check that yet.

As a note, I also see the issue where if I put the DIMM(s) in the red slot(s), the errors lights cycle between CPU and DRAM. If I use the black slot(s), it gets to the DRAM light and stays there.

Clearing CMOS doesn't appear to help, and neither does MemOK.

My ultimate question is which I should RMA at this point, the ram or the motherboard?

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314


I see that that ram is not on the QVL so that may be your issue right there.

Have you tried booting with only one stick? Booting with one stick and the mem ok button? Can you get into bios?


----------



## BES

Im pretty late to the club, I dont really have time to read all 700ish pages..

I was wondering why my Nvidia card isnt being used with the Hydra 200 chip active with the newest HydraLogix driver installed?

I have a HD6870 1gig card in the first PCI-E slot and a GTX470 in the 4th PCI-E slot..

According to the manual that is the correct locations...

When I run games or benchmarks with MSI afterburner OSD on it shows that the GTX 470 isnt being used AT ALL... I thought both cards were to be used?

DO I need some sort of special DVI cable or something for it to work?

Both cards are detected in Windows 7 64bit

AMD card has Catalyst 11.1a Drivers(BETA or whatever)
Nvidia card has 260.99 Drivers (the newest drivers didnt work at all, some sort of new feature to block dual video cards of different brands I guess)
Lucid HydraLogix 1.7.104a Drivers

Do I have to Crossfire 2 HD6870's with the GTX 470 for it to work?

I had Crossfire HD6870's with an 8800GTS and it worked fine ..the card was being used but it was slowing down the other cards.. so I got the GTX 470..

I dont think ill have enough power to run Crossfire HD6870's AND a GTX 470 with a 1000watt 6rail 90+ certified power supply ...its a close fit...like around 800watt usage with all of them during load, thats why I only used a single HD6870.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I see that that ram is not on the QVL so that may be your issue right there.

Have you tried booting with only one stick? Booting with one stick and the mem ok button? Can you get into bios?


I was able to get to the QVL on another desktop and see that you're correct, though that's disappointing. Even so, can that account for the varying results in red vs black slots?

I have tried booting with one stick in all slots with and without memok and no luck. Unfortunately, I don't have any ram on the QVL to test with.

edit: Nope, can't get to BIOS.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12081113*
> i normally run about 34 C to 58 C
> try PC Probe II on the dvd or download from ASUS


ive been looking on amd overdrive and still the same, im just wanting to make sure my temps are going to be ok. prob should used one the thermal sensors now lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BES;12116008*
> Im pretty late to the club, I dont really have time to read all 700ish pages..
> 
> I was wondering why my Nvidia card isnt being used with the Hydra 200 chip active with the newest HydraLogix driver installed?
> 
> I have a HD6870 1gig card in the first PCI-E slot and a GTX470 in the 4th PCI-E slot..
> 
> According to the manual that is the correct locations...
> 
> When I run games or benchmarks with MSI afterburner OSD on it shows that the GTX 470 isnt being used AT ALL... I thought both cards were to be used?
> 
> DO I need some sort of special DVI cable or something for it to work?
> 
> Both cards are detected in Windows 7 64bit
> 
> AMD card has Catalyst 11.1a Drivers(BETA or whatever)
> Nvidia card has 260.99 Drivers (the newest drivers didnt work at all, some sort of new feature to block dual video cards of different brands I guess)
> Lucid HydraLogix 1.7.104a Drivers
> 
> Do I have to Crossfire 2 HD6870's with the GTX 470 for it to work?
> 
> I had Crossfire HD6870's with an 8800GTS and it worked fine ..the card was being used but it was slowing down the other cards.. so I got the GTX 470..
> 
> I dont think ill have enough power to run Crossfire HD6870's AND a GTX 470 with a 1000watt 6rail 90+ certified power supply ...its a close fit...like around 800watt usage with all of them during load, thats why I only used a single HD6870.


Needs to be in slot 1 and 2 at least for inital install of lucid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12116052*
> I was able to get to the QVL on another desktop and see that you're correct, though that's disappointing. Even so, can that account for the varying results in red vs black slots?
> 
> I have tried booting with one stick in all slots with and without memok and no luck. Unfortunately, I don't have any ram on the QVL to test with.
> 
> edit: Nope, can't get to BIOS.


I would grab some other ram.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12116122*
> I would grab some other ram.


Anyone have any recommendations of QVL ram that can be had reasonably cheap locally? In case I end up having to RMA the motherboard, I unfortunately have only about 10 days left to do that. Serves me right for not putting this monster together when I got the parts in!









I need to take a look at the NB anyway...believe it or not, I wasn't aware of that issue when I first ordered the board...go me...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12116212*
> Anyone have any recommendations of QVL ram that can be had reasonably cheap locally? In case I end up having to RMA the motherboard, I unfortunately have only about 10 days left to do that. Serves me right for not putting this monster together when I got the parts in!


you have a microcenter near you or FRY's?

edit: These are what I have and would recommend if you can get them. They are fully compatible with the formula and good sticks.


----------



## antuk15

Installed lucid drivers with cards in slots 1, 2 and 5.

Set-up PhysX on my 9800GT with everything running fine.

Moved second 5850 to slot 3 and now lucid has gone


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12116640*
> Installed lucid drivers with cards in slots 1, 2 and 5.
> 
> Set-up PhysX on my 9800GT with everything running fine.
> 
> Moved second 5850 to slot 3 and now lucid has gone


I believe that would be because it is not seeing two GPU's. slot 5 is strange for sure.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12116719*
> I believe that would be because it is not seeing two GPU's. slot 5 is strange for sure.


If I leave them in slots 1, 2 and 5 it works fine but If I use slot 2 my hose kinks on my water cooling between the two 5850's


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12116228*
> you have a microcenter near you or FRY's?
> 
> edit: These are what I have and would recommend if you can get them. They are fully compatible with the formula and good sticks.


I do, though I don't think I could make it to either before they close today. I know of at least one member here that successfully uses the same ram as me, so I'm going to message him and see if he had any issues like this when first setting up his build. In the meantime, I'll see if I can get some compatible ram for testing purposes.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12116770*
> If I leave them in slots 1, 2 and 5 it works fine but If I use slot 2 my hose kinks on my water cooling between the two 5850's


what blocks are you using? Could some cheap 45* fittings fix that? Something like these? I have 6 of these in my loop and love them!


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12116918*
> what blocks are you using? Could some cheap 45* fittings fix that? Something like these? I have 6 of these in my loop and love them!


These : http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/922356-my-mini-review-xspc-x20-single.html


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;12112685*
> Any issues with the 1100T with the Extreme? I've heard on the Asus forums that it prompts you to set up the CPU every time you boot.


Not for me. Occasionally a cold boot bug, but I just enter BIOS, save and exit. That's a thuban bug, not specofoc to the 1100t. Its not really worth the money over a 1090T if you are an over clocker.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## antuk15

Man the lasest BIOS is crap......so unstable compared to the first BIOS release.


----------



## BES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12116122*
> Needs to be in slot 1 and 2 at least for inital install of lucid.


Thanks, but its still not working..

I moved the GTX 470 to the PCI-E slot 2 ..made sure I removed drivers first, installed AMD driver, then Nvidia drivers, then the Lucid driver...

HydraLogix is enabled but the GTX 470 is still not being used, with MSI afterburner on it still says 0% load when the AMD card is at 90%...also no change in FPS during benchmarks of 3DMar11 and 3DMark Vantage(both programs are on the list in the new Lucid driver)

Im smelling that my board might be broke or something..


----------



## Sheiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12116800*
> I do, though I don't think I could make it to either before they close today. I know of at least one member here that successfully uses the same ram as me, so I'm going to message him and see if he had any issues like this when first setting up his build. In the meantime, I'll see if I can get some compatible ram for testing purposes.


Hi,
New member here, and quite the newbie to the overclocking scene...

But I did want to hop in and mention that I bought and am using this exact RAM.
(Got them from Newegg literally on Friday)

I am using them in 1600Mhz mode, and ran memtest86+ against them all night.
No errors and no problems.

I have the IV Formula + 1090T + 8 (2x4GB) G.Skill Ripsaw Series DDR3 1600.

Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Mattroid

I know I'm late on this, but is there an easy way to identify a iv formula with the NB issue out of the box? Any good pics someplace in this thread or elsewhere? Keep in mind that I cannot currently get into the bios or anything due to the DRAM issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheiker;12118583*
> Hi,But I did want to hop in and mention that I bought and am using this exact RAM.
> (Got them from Newegg literally on Friday)
> 
> I am using them in 1600Mhz mode, and ran memtest86+ against them all night.
> No errors and no problems.
> 
> I have the IV Formula + 1090T + 8 (2x4GB) G.Skill Ripsaw Series DDR3 1600.
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any help.


Thanks - it seems really hit or miss. I wasn't able to find any QVL ram tonight but I'll more tomorrow. If I can't find anything I think I'll just RMA the board and ram for good measure since I'm so close to my 30 day window at new egg.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BES;12117981*
> Thanks, but its still not working..
> 
> I moved the GTX 470 to the PCI-E slot 2 ..made sure I removed drivers first, installed AMD driver, then Nvidia drivers, then the Lucid driver...
> 
> HydraLogix is enabled but the GTX 470 is still not being used, with MSI afterburner on it still says 0% load when the AMD card is at 90%...also no change in FPS during benchmarks of 3DMar11 and 3DMark Vantage(both programs are on the list in the new Lucid driver)
> 
> Im smelling that my board might be broke or something..


MSI after burner seems to be hit and miss. At least for me it is miss. Run two instances of GPU-Z on the sensor page and check that out.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


I know I'm late on this, but is there an easy way to identify a iv formula with the NB issue out of the box? Any good pics someplace in this thread or elsewhere? Keep in mind that I cannot currently get into the bios or anything due to the DRAM issue.

Thanks - it seems really hit or miss. I wasn't able to find any QVL ram tonight but I'll more tomorrow. If I can't find anything I think I'll just RMA the board and ram for good measure since I'm so close to my 30 day window at new egg.


If you do have to RMA the board, do it through Asus. I've never had them give me any static, and they'll cross-ship you a replacement if you give them a credit card number as collateral. Newegg RMAs are fine, but I've found Asus to have a faster turnaround time.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


If you do have to RMA the board, do it through Asus. I've never had them give me any static, and they'll cross-ship you a replacement if you give them a credit card number as collateral. Newegg RMAs are fine, but I've found Asus to have a faster turnaround time.


I might do that - do you know what sort of time frame there is post invoice? Also, what about cost to me? I assume either way I'll be paying shipping, but what about other fees (I know New Egg does restocking fees in some scenarios).


----------



## BES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12119718*
> MSI after burner seems to be hit and miss. At least for me it is miss. Run two instances of GPU-Z on the sensor page and check that out.


Ok I ran 3D Mark 11 ...just the Demo with 2 instances of GPU-Z up with logging enabled, here are the results..

HD6870:
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn134/BES12000/HD6870Loadusage.jpg

GTX 470:
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn134/BES12000/GTX470Loadusage.jpg <--- looks like the card is actually going to sleep ...its totally inactive...

Im going to try switching them to make the GTX 470 the primary card ...if it still don't work im giving up then...
EDIT: didn't work..gave up, the GTX 470 is now in my wifes computer..she needed a better one anyway even though its overkill...lol

I already asked Lucid about this...hopefully ill get a response...


----------



## JCG

Okay. Tried my first hand at lowering the RAM timings but failed.







Changed 9-9-9-24 to 8-8-8-24 and changed 1.65v to 1.75v, and then to 1.8v. But the POST indicator LEDs stop at DRAM. I assume its not because the RAM isn't getting enough voltage. Which leaves the Northbridge, right? (eclipse mentioned NB overclock affects RAM overclock) I've got my NB at 3000 MHz with CPU-NB and NB both at 1.3v. Would this low voltage be the reason?


----------



## vespillo23

not ever there yet myself, need harddrives still







, but what i have seen is most are putting it around 1.38v and up a bit in some cases to keep the 3000mhz stable


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Trying to build the system in my sig today and running into the very common DRAM LED issue. Pretty sure I've seen people on here who have used this same ram without issues, but perhaps they had the 2GB sticks instead...I can't get to the updated QVL on ASUS' site for some reason on my little netbook (running ubuntu), so I haven't been able to check that yet.

As a note, I also see the issue where if I put the DIMM(s) in the red slot(s), the errors lights cycle between CPU and DRAM. If I use the black slot(s), it gets to the DRAM light and stays there.

Clearing CMOS doesn't appear to help, and neither does MemOK.

My ultimate question is which I should RMA at this point, the ram or the motherboard?

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314


ASUS QVL list:

Crucial BL12864BA1608.8SFB(XMP) 1GB SS - - - 1.8● ● ● 
Crucial BL25664BN1608.16FF(XMP) 2GB DS - - 8-8-8-24 1.65
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-2GBNQ 2GB(2 x 1GB) SS - - - 1.6● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 4GB(4 x 1GB) SS - - - 1.6
G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 7-8-7-24 -● ● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 7-7-7-24 1.65
G.SKILL F3-12800CL8D-4GBRM(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 8-8-8-24 1.6● ● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBECO(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.35
G.SKILL F3-12800CL8T-6GBPI(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 8-8-8-21 1.6~1.65● ● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.5-1.6
KINGMAX FLGD45F-B8MF7(XMP) 1GB SS - - -● ● ●

it not on the list but the 4GBRL are I think they should work
try 1 stick at a time just get it going


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinster*


Removed HS and removed the yellow thermal crap they had on the HB/SB and put some AS5 and dropped it to 53Âºc during idle.

My other issue is. When I first installed my ram/cpu/gpu's/hdd. I was able boot up and adjusted my bios. I was able to boot up into windows. Installed all my drivers for all my hardware. Then I shut down and installed my CD/DVD Drive. Tried to boot up and the LED stopped on the Memory no green lights. Removed my memory and tried each stick in Dimm_2, Dimm_3, and Dimm_4 (can't use Dimm_1 because of my HS) by itself. Same issue, I can hear through my speakers the board powering up and shutting down. Then I tried them both in dual channel again and same thing happened. Then I swapped them and the machine booted up. I then ran a few programs such as Unigine, FurMark, and ripped a few DVD's and all went well. I then rebooted ran MemTest and no errors found. Been running ever since. Until today when I removed the HS. I reinstalled everything and went to boot and wouldn't boot, Memory LED illuminated and no green lights. I went through the whole memory thing again and now it's working fine. Could this be I don't have enough juice I'm running a 750w OCZ on a AzzA 1000 Case.


try removing the video card in slot 3 and see if it helps ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


I was able to get to the QVL on another desktop and see that you're correct, though that's disappointing. Even so, can that account for the varying results in red vs black slots?

I have tried booting with one stick in all slots with and without memok and no luck. Unfortunately, I don't have any ram on the QVL to test with.

edit: Nope, can't get to BIOS.


with a 6 core cpu you should be using the black slots


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


ASUS QVL list:

Crucial BL12864BA1608.8SFB(XMP) 1GB SS - - - 1.8● ● ● 
Crucial BL25664BN1608.16FF(XMP) 2GB DS - - 8-8-8-24 1.65
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-2GBNQ 2GB(2 x 1GB) SS - - - 1.6● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 4GB(4 x 1GB) SS - - - 1.6
G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 7-8-7-24 -● ● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 7-7-7-24 1.65
G.SKILL F3-12800CL8D-4GBRM(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 8-8-8-24 1.6● ● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBECO(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.35
G.SKILL F3-12800CL8T-6GBPI(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 8-8-8-21 1.6~1.65● ● ● 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.5-1.6
KINGMAX FLGD45F-B8MF7(XMP) 1GB SS - - -● ● ●

it not on the list but the 4GBRL are I think they should work
try 1 stick at a time just get it going


Right - which is why I originally picked the ones I did. I figured the 4GB sticks hadn't been tested/added yet since they were relatively new at the time I was researching this combination. I've tried one stick at a time in each slot and it's a no-go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


with a 6 core cpu you should be using the black slots


So it's specific to 6 core processors? I've read that ASUS recommends using the black slots, though I don't think I've seen that it was specific to 6 cores, so that's interesting - thanks for the feedback. Does this 6-core/black slot thing apply in such a way that I wouldn't be able to max out the ram if I were to ever need/want to? Meaning, is it currently impossible to use all four slots with a 6-core processor?

I realize I'm probably asking questions that have been asked a million times, but there's been so many mentions of all of these on these forums and elsewhere that it's sometimes difficult to find the exact info that I need.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Right - which is why I originally picked the ones I did. I figured the 4GB sticks hadn't been tested/added yet since they were relatively new at the time I was researching this combination. I've tried one stick at a time in each slot and it's a no-go.

So it's specific to 6 core processors? I've read that ASUS recommends using the black slots, though I don't think I've seen that it was specific to 6 cores, so that's interesting - thanks for the feedback. Does this 6-core/black slot thing apply in such a way that I wouldn't be able to max out the ram if I were to ever need/want to? Meaning, is it currently impossible to use all four slots with a 6-core processor?

I realize I'm probably asking questions that have been asked a million times, but there's been so many mentions of all of these on these forums and elsewhere that it's sometimes difficult to find the exact info that I need.


You may use all 4 memory slots if you like its just that it will not over clock as well and maybe more sensitive to the memory sticks you choose. The QVL list shows which sticks to use in all 4 slots though there are not many to choose from. There are other sticks that will work but ... ? The *G.Skill Flares *are the ones i like and they work good and they are not on the list.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231409


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12124773*
> You may use all 4 memory slots if you like its just that it will not over clock as well and maybe more sensitive to the memory sticks you choose. The QVL list shows which sticks to use in all 4 slots though there are not many to choose from. There are other sticks that will work but ... ? The *G.Skill Flares* are the ones i like and they work good and they are not on the list.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231409


Wow - that is some serious freaking ram right there. For the price, I suppose it better be!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12123390*
> not ever there yet myself, need harddrives still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but what i have seen is most are putting it around 1.38v and up a bit in some cases to keep the 3000mhz stable


Took CPU-NB up to 1.5v, lowered the timings and it still doesn't POST. So I thought I'll leave the timings alone and overclock it to 2000 MHz (from 1667) and that's a no go either. I beginning to think it may be the RAM


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12126414*
> Wow - that is some serious freaking ram right there. For the price, I suppose it better be!


take a look at these too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231369


----------



## antuk15

Guys if any of you are having troubles getting RAM that's not on the QVL working change the timings from '1T' to '2T' in the timings menu


----------



## ltg2227

Hello, I'm building my new system and had a couple of questions before i put it together.
Some specs first:
Mobo: crosshair IV Formula
CPU: 1090T

1) I'm ordering this Ram and was wondering if anybody has used it or known it not to be compatible? based on all my research, it "should" be ok( not on QVL) but wanted an opinion from you! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
2) I've read about NB overheating issues from numerous places(including here) and at this point seems to be hit and miss. The question is, should i go ahead and remove the heatsink now and check to see if contact is being made before i put it all together or just wait and see if there are any overheating issues?
3) a somewhat weird question, but the case i'm putting this in is the HAF932. would it matter if i plugged the case fans directly to the PSU( via the molex adapters) or the connectors on the Mobo?


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;12128516*
> Hello, I'm building my new system and had a couple of questions before i put it together.
> Some specs first:
> Mobo: crosshair IV Formula
> CPU: 1090T
> 
> 1) I'm ordering this Ram and was wondering if anybody has used it or known it not to be compatible? based on all my research, it "should" be ok( not on QVL) but wanted an opinion from you! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
> 2) I've read about NB overheating issues from numerous places(including here) and at this point seems to be hit and miss. The question is, should i go ahead and remove the heatsink now and check to see if contact is being made before i put it all together or just wait and see if there are any overheating issues?
> 3) a somewhat weird question, but the case i'm putting this in is the HAF932. would it matter if i plugged the case fans directly to the PSU( via the molex adapters) or the connectors on the Mobo?


1. Don't know about that ram. I'm using this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231259 works great once adjusted in BIOS.
2. I think this issue has been taken care of through new versions. Out of the box my NB temp hovers around 41-44c.
3. Should not be an issue.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12127848*
> Guys if any of you are having troubles getting RAM that's not on the QVL working change the timings from '1T' to '2T' in the timings menu


Might be a stupid question, (I'm a timing/latency noob







) but what does this do?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;12128516*
> Hello, I'm building my new system and had a couple of questions before i put it together.
> Some specs first:
> Mobo: crosshair IV Formula
> CPU: 1090T
> 
> 1) I'm ordering this Ram and was wondering if anybody has used it or known it not to be compatible? based on all my research, it "should" be ok( not on QVL) but wanted an opinion from you! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
> 2) I've read about NB overheating issues from numerous places(including here) and at this point seems to be hit and miss. The question is, should i go ahead and remove the heatsink now and check to see if contact is being made before i put it all together or just wait and see if there are any overheating issues?
> 3) a somewhat weird question, but the case i'm putting this in is the HAF932. would it matter if i plugged the case fans directly to the PSU( via the molex adapters) or the connectors on the Mobo?


If your botherboard is a newer model (past few months) and from a good company then go ahead and install it.
If its an open box or a used one then it might be good to check it first.

You may hook up the fans any way you like and the motherboard will not care but this motherboard has real good fans speed control built in to the BIOS if you hook the fans up to the fan connect on the motherboard.

I like this memory better if you can find some or wait for it for a week or so. Search by Model "F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231409


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12128699*
> Might be a stupid question, (I'm a timing/latency noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but what does this do?


Its something like better stability, less performance


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12120687*
> I might do that - do you know what sort of time frame there is post invoice? Also, what about cost to me? I assume either way I'll be paying shipping, but what about other fees (I know New Egg does restocking fees in some scenarios).


I've had several replacement boards within a week when Asus cross-shipped them. As I recall you only have to pay for shipping.. no additional fees or anything like that.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12128761*
> Its something like better stability, less performance


Less performance depends, At 1T mt RAM can only do 1400Mhz on this board, But if I drop to 2T I get 100% stability on my RAM and 1600Mhz RAM speed which at even running 2T is faster


----------



## antuk15

Right guys, Been playing around with Lucid + native 890FX Crossfire + 9800GT PhysX.

Basically trying to find what slots work in what combo...etc...etc...

*Slot's 1, 2 and 5* = Success, Crossfire works like a charm and my 9800GT is loaded so hardware PhysX is good to go









*Slots 1, 3 and 5* = Crossfire works fine as both 5850's are loaded, 9800GT is not loaded though so no PhysX

*Slots 1, 2 and 4* = Only one 5850 is loaded by windows so no Crossfire, 9800GT is loaded and PhysX option is selectable

*Slots 1, 4 and 5* = Same as 1, 2 and 5... Complete success...

Enjoy


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12128748*
> If your botherboard is a newer model (past few months) and from a good company then go ahead and install it.
> If its an open box or a used one then it might be good to check it first.
> _I bought it brand new from newegg.com about 2 weeks ago so hopefully there won't be any issues_
> You may hook up the fans any way you like and the motherboard will not care but this motherboard has real good fans speed control built in to the BIOS if you hook the fans up to the fan connect on the motherboard.
> 
> I like this memory better if you can find some or wait for it for a week or so. Search by Model "F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231409


_Thanks for pointing this ram out!! It looks like the Flare series doesn't have compatibility issues with this board!!!!_


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12128748*
> If your botherboard is a newer model (past few months) and from a good company then go ahead and install it.
> If its an open box or a used one then it might be good to check it first.
> 
> You may hook up the fans any way you like and the motherboard will not care but this motherboard has real good fans speed control built in to the BIOS if you hook the fans up to the fan connect on the motherboard.
> 
> I like this memory better if you can find some or wait for it for a week or so. Search by Model "F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231409


I bought the CH4 brand new from Newegg about 2 weeks ago so hopefully there won't be any overheating problems!!!

Thanks for pointing this RAM out, It looks like the Flare series works well with AMD boards!!!!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12129279*
> Less performance depends, At 1T mt RAM can only do 1400Mhz on this board, But if I drop to 2T I get 100% stability on my RAM and 1600Mhz RAM speed which at even running 2T is faster


That is a diff story(diff clocks). I was talking about RAM @ 1xxx clock, 1T vs. 2T
I was able to stabilize my old RAM (2000... 2T, stock) @ 2000... 1T bumping the RAM volt a lil bit.
Just "play" with CPU/NB volt. and/or RAM volt. for 1600 1T


----------



## Mattroid

Well, I borrowed some older DDR3 ram from a friend. They're not on the QVL either, but it still doesn't work. I don't think I'll be able to get any QVL ram soon and since I've talked to several people who got their ripjaws to work out of the box, I think I'll just RMA the board and hope for the best.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys if any of you are having troubles getting RAM that's not on the QVL working change the timings from '1T' to '2T' in the timings menu










I would, but I can't even get that far









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


I've had several replacement boards within a week when Asus cross-shipped them. As I recall you only have to pay for shipping.. no additional fees or anything like that.


Thanks for the info - I'll look into it.


----------



## Mattroid

Also finally talked my wife into letting me test my ram in her new board (GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5) and it booted up fine. That's enough for me to conclude that it's the board for sure. Looks like I'll be packing it up tonight.

I'll post back once I get the new board and hook everything up. Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12129354*
> Right guys, Been playing around with Lucid + native 890FX Crossfire + 9800GT PhysX.
> 
> Basically trying to find what slots work in what combo...etc...etc...
> 
> *Slot's 1, 2 and 5* = Success, Crossfire works like a charm and my 9800GT is loaded so hardware PhysX is good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Slots 1, 3 and 5* = Crossfire works fine as both 5850's are loaded, 9800GT is not loaded though so no PhysX
> 
> *Slots 1, 2 and 4* = Only one 5850 is loaded by windows so no Crossfire, 9800GT is loaded and PhysX option is selectable
> 
> *Slots 1, 4 and 5* = Same as 1, 2 and 5... Complete success...
> 
> Enjoy


was this after setting up in slots 1 and 2 ?


----------



## Kvjavs

Anyone purchase this board recently and have the northbridge standoff problem? Or have they fixed it?

Thinking of heading back to AMD.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


was this after setting up in slots 1 and 2 ?


Yes it was


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


go into the bios and to the temperature section and wait for it to crash ?

boot windows safe mode run pc probe and prime 95 to test 55 c crash ?


It doesn't ever reach 55C while in bios, and it doesn't ever until I start gaming. I am guesing the the SLI is the cause of the stress on the NB? Also let me just make sure my issue is clear. The computer doesn't BSOD, it just does a hard freeze, or CTD in games. I have bumped the NB volts, and the PCI-E voltage one bump and it seems to be better. However it also has been a bit colder here the past few days.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Anyone purchase this board recently and have the northbridge standoff problem? Or have they fixed it?

Thinking of heading back to AMD.


I purchased mine on 11-9-2010 and no issues what so ever, just having a ball with this thing, it's simply awesome! NB maxs out at 42c during a 24 hr prime95 run with OC listed in sig rig.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Anyone purchase this board recently and have the northbridge standoff problem? Or have they fixed it?

Thinking of heading back to AMD.


Mine runs between 50-60c and I've checked the chip and it makes perfect contact


----------



## Silomatic

I'm currently running BIOS version 1102 with my 1090t. It seems to notice and run it fine as far as I know. I'm no pro tech by any means and was wondering if there is any reason to flash to version 1304? Thanks in advance for replying.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


I'm currently running BIOS version 1102 with my 1090t. It seems to notice and run it fine as far as I know. I'm no pro tech by any means and was wondering if there is any reason to flash to version 1304? Thanks in advance for replying.


If your planning on OC'ing (I'll take that as a yes because you are on OCN) than it is not a necessity too, but you'll have better control and have an easier time of it if you do. So yes it would be advisable to update the bios. I ran the 1102 without any issues but after updating got the same OC using slightly less voltage.

Use the EZ Flash II method and a flash drive, be sure the flash drive is formatted with FAT32. (page 3-40 in manual) That's my


----------



## Sheiker

Not sure if posting this is verboden or not, but Newegg is having a 15% off all memory sale with the code DM15A0111US.
I just doubled up from 8G to the max 16G with this sale.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well ordered my new system to go with my crosshair formula. 1055t, ssd, 2X 6870 windforce X3's, 750w psu, and a cm storm scout


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I was planning on buying a crosshair IV extreme. I heard they have lan driver issues? and I'v heard the fan on the NB is SUPER loud. What do you guys think?


----------



## BES

I took the heat sinks off my Crosshair IV Extreme and wiped off the old paste, put Arctic Cooling MX-2 on it, then took apart the NB heat sink, took the tiny fan out, put it back together, then put the heat sink back on with the screws reversed..then added a 80mm fan to the NB heat sink since it gets the hottest.

Now im getting around 90F idle and 115F max load on both the NB and SB..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;12137340*
> I was planning on buying a Crosshair IV extreme. I heard they have lan driver issues? and I'v heard the fan on the NB is SUPER loud. What do you guys think?


There are only lan driver issues if you don't use the BETA driver from the ASUS website (ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme section)... DON'T use the one from the disk or the Intel website as those ones will cause constant BSOD crashes..

Soo.. ONLY use the driver from the ASUS website.. I think its driver 11.7.32.1003


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;12137340*
> I was planning on buying a crosshair IV extreme. I heard they have lan driver issues? and I'v heard the fan on the NB is SUPER loud. What do you guys think?


I have a Formula and an Extreme and in my opinion the formula is a better choice it has a Sound Blaster sound system on the board. If you want to run a combination of SLI and Crossfire video cards on the same board then go for the extreme. As far as overclocking both boards are about the same, ether board would be a good choice for a 6 core AMD cpu.

the new lan drivers from asus helps a lot
the NB fan by it self is audible but with a cpu,video card, and case fans it chime right in with the other fans


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;12137340*
> I was planning on buying a crosshair IV extreme. I heard they have lan driver issues? and I'v heard the fan on the NB is SUPER loud. What do you guys think?


First off the lan driver issue has been fixed. Second I can not hear the NB fan over my system and it is quiet anyway.

As far as you getting one I have a few questions. The main difference between the two boards is the lucid chip. If you plan on running something like a 480 and a 6970 then yes grab the extreme. If you just plan to Xfire or SLI grab the Formula.


----------



## BES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I have a Formula and an Extreme and in my opinion the formula is a better choice it has a Sound Blaster sound system on the board. If you want to run a combination of SLI and Crossfire video cards on the same board then go for the extreme. As far as overclocking both boards are about the same, ether board would be a good choice for a 6 core AMD cpu.


I had a Formula with a 1090T ...actually same setup as my current system..

The Extreme feels waaay faster ...benchmarks are even better too... actually there is proof that the memory bandwidth is higher on the extreme by quite a lot..
The extreme also has better PCI-E slots and the option for the Lucid Hydra 200 chip..

The sound device on the Extreme isnt too bad... but yeah the Formula one is better..

When I tried to record in FRAPs with the Formula it would stutter a lot and the videos would come out like crap..

I record with FRAPS with the Extreme and no matter what drive I use it will smoothly record..

My Formula board may have been screwed up though...

I vote the Extreme being better overall unless your going to a 1100T ...since there seem to be problems...unless ASUS fixed it already..


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



I vote the Extreme being better overall unless your going to a 1100T ...since there seem to be problems...unless ASUS fixed it already.


Huh? 1100T problems?

Formula has great built-in sound (for a video gamer) and the Extreme board is more geared to very high end overclocking, like LN2. If you don't need that NOR if you have no intention of using Lucid, go for the Formula, use the extra cash to at least get a 1090T, or 2000 MHz ram with CAS 7. Both boards are awesome, but one is so blindingly awesome its almost entirely unnecessary.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*


I was planning on buying a crosshair IV extreme. I heard they have lan driver issues? and I'v heard the fan on the NB is SUPER loud. What do you guys think?


LAN Drivers from either Intel's site, or the betas from ASUS stop that BSOD. Super loud fan? I have had two boards and haven't ever heard the NB fan, I check sometimes to make sure the little punk is even on.

On a personal note:
I have been a little busy bee.

HWBot: Me breaking 5GHz









Custom flashing my GTX 580s with the MVKTech's Nibitor and then pwning 3DMark11 Extreme:









Unigine Basic: Ranked 7th on HWBot for Dual-GPUs:
HWBOT Link









Unigine Extreme: Ranked 18th on HWBot for Dual-GPUs:
HWBOT Link









Pwning my RAM into Submission:
(Stock 2000 @ 9-9-9-28-110-2T @ 1.65v)









I took a nap. Drove to Florida and back...

And created a for sale thread... again... here.

Selling the Extreme + 1100T + Razer Black Mamba + SteelSeries KB + Laptop CPU + Dominator GTs + GeIL Black Dragons


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I took a nap. Drove to Florida and back...

And created a for sale thread... again... here.

Selling the Extreme + 1100T + Razer Black Mamba + SteelSeries KB + Laptop CPU + Dominator GTs + GeIL Black Dragons


You are insane! What are you buying this time??? Getting ready for bulldozer or Ivy Bridge?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You are insane! What are you buying this time??? Getting ready for bulldozer or Ivy Bridge?


No, I am not on the "bulldozer" or the "bridge" drugs like everyone else seems to be. Just storing some cash for bills.

I am sated with the i7 980x for at least... two months. I might get a second ThermoChill PA120.3 and replace my EK 140mm Rad and just run two PA120.3, but I have enough heat dissipation for the cpu and GPUs so its almost unnecessary. I was thinking/dreaming of getting me a 3 monitor setup... I just can't afford 3 of these GD235Hz's.

When are you getting your second 580?

OH, I am selling my Mamba, and getting a R.A.T.


----------



## navit

Mess around with the new bios: Running cpu 4.2 @1.40v
nb- 2800
ht-2000
ram 1600 7-8-7-24-t1 @ 1.6 v

Running pretty smooth so far.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


No, I am not on the "bulldozer" or the "bridge" drugs like everyone else seems to be. Just storing some cash for bills.

I am sated with the i7 980x for at least... two months. I might get a second ThermoChill PA120.3 and replace my EK 140mm Rad and just run two PA120.3, but I have enough heat dissipation for the cpu and GPUs so its almost unnecessary. I was thinking/dreaming of getting me a 3 monitor setup... I just can't afford 3 of these GD235Hz's.

When are you getting your second 580?

OH, I am selling my Mamba, and getting a R.A.T.


Need to get the first one first. In order to do that I need to sell the 5870's







going slow but hopefully in a day they will be gone... Then the 580 will be on it's way and in ~6 months the second or I will step up to what ever is new


----------



## BES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Mess around with the new bios: Running cpu 4.2 @1.40v
nb- 2800
ht-2000
ram 1600 7-8-7-24-t1 @ 1.6 v

Running pretty smooth so far.










ASUS doesn't seem to care about the Extreme version.. it has 3 BIOS updates(last one in 2010/11/19) compared to the 9 that Formula has..

Im not sure if the same CPU's are supported for both either.. since the Formula got yet another recent update to support more CPU's..im guessing that's the one you just got..


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BES*


ASUS doesn't seem to care about the Extreme version.. it has 3 BIOS updates(last one in 2010/11/19) compared to the 9 that Formula has..

Im not sure if the same CPU's are supported for both either.. since the Formula got yet another recent update to support more CPU's..im guessing that's the one you just got..


Huh?

The Extreme board has only been out since October. The Formula has been out since April.

As far as BIOS goes: don't fix whats not broken.

As far as CPUs go 1100T worked on the release Bios... which is weird since 1100T didn't come out till November, but compatible none the less.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Huh?

The Extreme board has only been out since October. The Formula has been out since April.

As far as BIOS goes: don't fix whats not broken.

As far as CPUs go 1100T worked on the release Bios... which is weird since 1100T didn't come out till November, but compatible none the less.


This is due to AMD (and intel) informing manufactures about product specs months before the general public knows anything about them.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

SOrry but I have to do this....

AAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

My parts have shipped...im so excited!!!


----------



## antuk15

Mmmmmm.........whats so good about the extreme? With a few tricks and so......quad-gpu with all GPU's at x16 PCIEX


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quick question...

NB temp of 43*C under Prime95/blend or IBT decent?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Quick question...

NB temp of 43*C under Prime95/blend or IBT decent?


Mine under prime hits 41c, so yes not out of line.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Mine under prime hits 41c, so yes not out of line.


Thanks... The difference will most likely have to do with ambient temps and such.


----------



## JCG

Got myself another ASUS GTX 470 for some SLi action. Just wondering what are the things that affect the SLi hack? For example, I have my NB at 3.0 GHz, would this be a problem?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Got myself another ASUS GTX 470 for some SLi action. Just wondering what are the things that affect the SLi hack? For example, I have my NB at 3.0 GHz, would this be a problem?











Nope wont effect it.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Nope wont effect it.


Brilliant, thanks!








I just hope everything works out well ..


----------



## Kahbrohn

On the same SLI hacking note... do you need to have "equal" cards or not. I thought I saw somewhere you could even use an Nvidia card with an ATI (4850) for Physx. Is this possible or even worth it?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


On the same SLI hacking note... do you need to have "equal" cards or not. I thought I saw somewhere you could even use an Nvidia card with an ATI (4850) for Physx. Is this possible or even worth it?


it is possible and worth it *IF* you play games that employ it or are a bench nut. For the SLI hack you need to have the same cards just like true SLI. For Phsyx and ati you could use the lowest Nvidia card that can do phsyx and the highest ATI card and be fine.


----------



## JRHudson

Why does CPU-Z and HWmonitor show a serious voltage spike when I start my PC? my voltage is currently set at 1.50 but for a couple of seconds both programs show 1.58 to 1.60. I'm at a loss on why this is occurring.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRHudson;12166287*
> Why does CPU-Z and HWmonitor show a serious voltage spike when I start my PC? my voltage is currently set at 1.50 but for a couple of seconds both programs show 1.58 to 1.60. I'm at a loss on why this is occurring.


Is LLC on? This could be what is causing the issue or it could be reporting incorrectly. I would check with a DMM (Digital multimeter)


----------



## adamlau

Regading NB temps, the atk110 driver under Linux kernel 2.6.3.7 is showing 65C as high and a critical temp of 95C. I am usually in the mid-forties with 1.35v (LLC to 1.36v).


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12133136*
> I purchased mine on 11-9-2010 and no issues what so ever, just having a ball with this thing, it's simply awesome! NB maxs out at 42c during a 24 hr prime95 run with OC listed in sig rig.


Thanks! Sorry I didn't notice your reply until today xD

Has anyone else had good luck with recent purchases of the Formula? I'm considering purchasing one this weekend.

I would rather not have to fix the northbridge standoffs myself. But will if I have to.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Thanks! Sorry I didn't notice your reply until today xD

Has anyone else had good luck with recent purchases of the Formula? I'm considering purchasing one this weekend.

I would rather not have to fix the northbridge standoffs myself. But will if I have to.


I purchased mine around 10/25 and seemingly don't have any issues. NB temps vary between 46-50 degrees after 12 hours of prime blending.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Thanks! Sorry I didn't notice your reply until today xD

Has anyone else had good luck with recent purchases of the Formula? I'm considering purchasing one this weekend.

I would rather not have to fix the northbridge standoffs myself. But will if I have to.


got mine like 3 weeks ago now, im on air but idle nicely at 38*, pulled northbridge just fer the hell of it but i was making good contact


----------



## Kvjavs

Thanks for the replies, my confidence in the motherboard has risen once more!









I'm more than likely going to be buying one next week. Can't wait to be added to the group (again).

Unless the buyer of my Xeon changes his mind ;( Then I'll have to get the Maximus III Formula


----------



## antuk15

Guys I really really wan to go Tri-Fire 5850's but I don't know if my board will accept it.

Currently have a 5850 in slots 1 and 4 and my 9800GT in slot 5. Hydra is disabled so it's all native crossfire though the AMD chipset and not hydra. If I get another 5850 it's going to have to go in slot 3 and I'm unsure as to what that slot will do if I plug a card into it. Will it just work? Will it disabled Hydra drivers so I love PCIEX slot 5 and 4?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Freakn

Just picked up an Extreme, such a nice board.

Almost a bit nervous to start installing it but I think its time to drop the hammer


----------



## raisethe3

Hey guys! I need you to do me a small favor, could you sign up and make your imput in this thread?

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...E-and-Formula-!

This is about ASUS making the next ROG boards for Intel and AMD.

I want a Crosshair V Gene to be added into the lineup. Only way they would do it, would depend on the demands from US users! Even if you're not planning to upgrade, your input still counts!

Thank you!!


----------



## ltg2227

just a quick question, I know there is x-fire with this board but right now i'm only going to be using a single card. My question is could i use a GTX460 card or should i go with a 5000 series card in the event that i may x-fire later on!


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


just a quick question, I know there is x-fire with this board but right now i'm only going to be using a single card. My question is could i use a GTX460 card or should i go with a 5000 series card in the event that i may x-fire later on!


A SLI hack has been out for awhile now. It seemingly works without issue. So, you can buy a 460 and install the SLI hack/patch if you ever buy a second card.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


just a quick question, I know there is x-fire with this board but right now i'm only going to be using a single card. My question is could i use a GTX460 card or should i go with a 5000 series card in the event that i may x-fire later on!


really depends on your wants, because you "can" SLI on here with the hack. So the question you need to ask yourself is if you want crossfire or if you want SLI. Also ask youself which card performs better for the cost.


----------



## ltg2227

Thanks foe the info. What i'm basically asking is ,in your opinion, which is better?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127512

i really didn't know if this NVIDIA card would work with my board!

I'm not a real big gamer so i doubt i'll ever need SLI or X-fire!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


Thanks foe the info. What i'm basically asking is ,in your opinion, which is better?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127512

i really didn't know if this NVIDIA card would work with my board!

I'm not a real big gamer so i doubt i'll ever need SLI or X-fire!


NO MSI PLEASE! (trying to save you some heartache)


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


NO MSI PLEASE! (trying to save you some heartache)


ok! so what manufacture do you suggest? i need a little help choosing.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


ok! so what manufacture do you suggest? i need a little help choosing.


Any that have lifetime warranty. No msi because they are know to be going cheep on the power logic chips and are known to fry. I personally First look at warranty and then price. XFX, EVGA, Zotac, Sparkle. XFX no longer does Nvidia so EVGA, zotac or sparkle. Personally I am a fan of this one due to it be of referance design and having good airflow


----------



## Mastiffman

Was curious if any of you think that a low RTClk battery would make the Bios reset every restart. It;s fine once I set the saved BIOS user settings and reboot. It's just when I get back into the OS for alittle while and then restart I get a bad Check sum error, "press F1 or F2"....

Thanks..


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Any that have lifetime warranty. No msi because they are know to be going cheep on the power logic chips and are known to fry. I personally First look at warranty and then price. XFX, EVGA, Zotac, Sparkle. XFX no longer does Nvidia so EVGA, zotac or sparkle. Personally I am a fan of this one due to it be of referance design and having good airflow



I think i will go with the evga 460. it has $20.00 instant off plus a $30.00 MIR! There shouldn't be a problem with it and my Mobo right, as far as using this NVIDIA card?? It looks like most people who have AMD boards use ATI cards.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Was curious if any of you think that a low RTClk battery would make the Bios reset every restart. It;s fine once I set the saved BIOS user settings and reboot. It's just when I get back into the OS for alittle while and then restart I get a bad Check sum error, "press F1 or F2"....

Thanks..


 sounds like a bad battery to me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


I think i will go with the evga 460. it has $20.00 instant off plus a $30.00 MIR! There shouldn't be a problem with it and my Mobo right, as far as using this NVIDIA card?? It looks like most people who have AMD boards use ATI cards.


No problems. I am working on selling my 5870's so that i can get a GTX 580 and would not do so unless I was sure there would not be a problem.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


ok! so what manufacture do you suggest? i need a little help choosing.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150505


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12215233*
> sounds like a bad battery to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems. I am working on selling my 5870's so that i can get a GTX 580 and would not do so unless I was sure there would not be a problem.


Thanks E!

Hey, this may sound silly, but I was wondering if this could ahve corelation to issues going down with my HDD's?

Just in the last few weeks I''ve been experiencing slow transfer rates between my 2 WD Green Drives.

500Gb that has 32mb cache and a 2Tb that has 64mb cache with the new arcitecture....

sound like it's just the drives or could the bad sectors and slow performance be ralated to the battery issues?

Anyway, thanks for the help!

Everyone Take Care! There's a LARGE Winter Storm Cell that's about lay down a good foot of snow down or more in some places. They're estimating a good 29 states being affected!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

My new sig rig should me up and running tomorow. Got a new hs, red/black Titan Fenir and that thing looks sick, and matches the crosshair color scheme too


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12217807*
> Thanks E!
> 
> Hey, this may sound silly, but I was wondering if this could ahve corelation to issues going down with my HDD's?
> 
> Just in the last few weeks I''ve been experiencing slow transfer rates between my 2 WD Green Drives.
> 
> 500Gb that has 32mb cache and a 2Tb that has 64mb cache with the new arcitecture....
> 
> sound like it's just the drives or could the bad sectors and slow performance be ralated to the battery issues?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help!
> 
> Everyone Take Care! There's a LARGE Winter Storm Cell that's about lay down a good foot of snow down or more in some places. They're estimating a good 29 states being affected!


Should not effect anything other then the CMOS but could possibility do it is a stretch though. I would give SB v a little bump and see if that helps you might also try a PCI-E kick say 105 that may also do it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Should not effect anything other then the CMOS but could possibility do it is a stretch though. I would give SB v a little bump and see if that helps you might also try a PCI-E kick say 105 that may also do it.



Yeah, I didn't think so... It just started acting up abuot 2 weeks ago...

It's been fine this whole time. All that I have a 32gb Vertex, the 500gb WD Green and the 2tb WD Green. Would take it's toll on the SB over time?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah, I didn't think so... It just started acting up abuot 2 weeks ago...

It's been fine this whole time. All that I have a 32gb Vertex, the 500gb WD Green and the 2tb WD Green. Would take it's toll on the SB over time?


I would be more suspect of the OS getting a little bloated or maybe some sectors that are getting weak. You might want to do a few virus and maleware scans, as well as check your services.


----------



## Havoknova

I got a problem here..i got crosshair extreme,1090t,nh-d14,crossfire 5770 slot 1 and 3..

Problem: my nb temp is at 50-55c and i did take out the old TIM on nb and sb but and use new thermal compound on it..but still i got some temp issue..

I did check my contact and it got great contact on it..why am i still getting this temps..dont know if its alright..but no error nor crashes happen YET..

Can anybody help me out







thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


I got a problem here..i got crosshair extreme,1090t,nh-d14,crossfire 5770 slot 1 and 3..

Problem: my nb temp is at 50-55c and i did take out the old TIM on nb and sb but and use new thermal compound on it..but still i got some temp issue..

I did check my contact and it got great contact on it..why am i still getting this temps..dont know if its alright..but no error nor crashes happen YET..

Can anybody help me out







thanks


What are you ambient temps?


----------



## Havoknova

About 60-75 F..

No difference on the temp even its 60 or 75 it stays about 50-55..on prime95 blend it goes about 59c-61c..is it crazy or im its normal..???and suggestion on how to lower it??


----------



## Garygordon

here is a link http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/930302-need-help-asus-crosshair-iv-board.html


----------



## Blue Destroyer

OK...what the heck, my sig rig below, first startup, 6 cores detected 2.8ghz...every startup since, 5 cores 3.2 ghz???


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12227124*
> OK...what the heck, my sig rig below, first startup, 6 cores detected 2.8ghz...every startup since, 5 cores 3.2 ghz???


Bios... CPU Configuration (3rd. screen I believe, first option)... Last option on that screen is auto, select manual and then turn on the "off" core.


----------



## Crisao23

hey friends, just changed motherboards here after my MSI gave up on the 1090T.

Let's try with the Formula now


----------



## Sheiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12227355*
> Bios... CPU Configuration (3rd. screen I believe, first option)... Last option on that screen is auto, select manual and then turn on the "off" core.


Anyone else notice with the current BIOS firmware, that the "Auto" setting for this sometimes gets reset to "Manual", and a random set of CPU Cores will be enabled/disabled?

I have seen it a couple times now, when changing something else either in the system (without going into the BIOS), or sometimes when mucking with something in the BIOS.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

is there any reason as to why all cpu temp programs would be reporting my temperature as 0C?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12229295*
> is there any reason as to why all cpu temp programs would be reporting my temperature as 0C?


I found this as well. you need to make sure core unlocker is off. I cant remember exactly what had to be done but IO know there is the button as well as something in bios.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I found this as well. you need to make sure core unlocker is off. I cant remember exactly what had to be done but IO know there is the button as well as something in bios.


thanks. that was it +rep 2 u.

Now, do you know why my board would be(at factory reset defaults) overclocking my cpu from 2.8 to 3.27ghz?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


is there any reason as to why all cpu temp programs would be reporting my temperature as 0C?


Are these from the list on the 1st page of this thread?

ASUS PC Probe works great, be sure to read cpu socket temp.
HWMonitor for a comparison
AIDA64 Extreme works very good also

My BAD just a little late.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Are these from the list on the 1st page of this thread?

ASUS PC Probe works great, be sure to read cpu socket temp.
HWMonitor for a comparison
AIDA64 Extreme works very good also

My BAD just a little late.


np. hw monitor is something i fogot to download and one of the only programs if im not mistaken, shows each individual core.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheiker*


Anyone else notice with the current BIOS firmware, that the "Auto" setting for this sometimes gets reset to "Manual", and a random set of CPU Cores will be enabled/disabled?

I have seen it a couple times now, when changing something else either in the system (without going into the BIOS), or sometimes when mucking with something in the BIOS.


I notice this when I reset the CMOS. I can boot once with all 6 cores and when I do a restart, I then go to 5 cores. It "randomly" selects which core to shut down. I also have suddenly seen that config at manual. I have also seen where my mem timings remain at the previous CAS setting (all though the mem speed itself has been reset) after a CMOS reset. If you reset CMOS the mem timings should also reset.

I don't think this is a BIOS version issue since I also noticed it under BIOS 1102 (I am using 1304 right now). But other than that, no performance issues though.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


np. hw monitor is something i fogot to download and one of the only programs if im not mistaken, shows each individual core.


You do know that the core temps are wrong, right? You have to use the CPU socket temp to get an "accurate" reading.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


thanks. that was it +rep 2 u.

Now, do you know why my board would be(at factory reset defaults) overclocking my cpu from 2.8 to 3.27ghz?


WOOT 200 rep!!!!!! now just 50 to go







for my OC'd account.

Sounds like Turbo mode kicking in. I would recommend disabling it.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


WOOT 200 rep!!!!!! now just 50 to go







for my OC'd account.

Sounds like Turbo mode kicking in. I would recommend disabling it.


ill check that on my next reboot. thanks


----------



## Blue Destroyer

nope not turbo mode. even with turbo off, it sets FSB to 232 with multi at 14x(3.26). should i manually go in and set it to 200? or just count this as a mild overclock for now? lol


----------



## Garygordon

i need some help. i cant seem to find where to change the Dram voltage on the 1304 bios. any tips where it is at


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garygordon;12237397*
> i need some help. i cant seem to find where to change the Dram voltage on the 1304 bios. any tips where it is at


Check the pic.


----------



## The Sandman

I've read the manual but don't still have to ask this one.

Manual says to run single GPU in top PCIE slot, but to aid in air circulation for NB HS is it alright to run it the second slot? Will this hurt performance?

Just installed the Rasa 750 RS360 and still searching for proper internal air flow after removing the Mugen with P/P GT's and a third GT where the Res in now located.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


nope not turbo mode. even with turbo off, it sets FSB to 232 with multi at 14x(3.26). should i manually go in and set it to 200? or just count this as a mild overclock for now? lol


If stable I would run with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I've read the manual but don't still have to ask this one.

Manual says to run single GPU in top PCIE slot, but to aid in air circulation for NB HS is it alright to run it the second slot? Will this hurt performance?

Just installed the Rasa 750 RS360 and still searching for proper internal air flow after removing the Mugen with P/P GT's and a third GT where the Res in now located.


You will not loose any performance when running a single GPU that way.


----------



## Fantasy

hay guys Asus released their new BIOS V1304 and i have to say it look better then the old one **thats my opinione

SO Go update if you want ^^

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I've read the manual but don't still have to ask this one.

Manual says to run single GPU in top PCIE slot, but to aid in air circulation for NB HS is it alright to run it the second slot? Will this hurt performance?

Just installed the Rasa 750 RS360 and still searching for proper internal air flow after removing the Mugen with P/P GT's and a third GT where the Res in now located.


run your Graphics card in the the 3rd slot, as slots 1 & 3 are 16x PCIe slot 2 is only 8x PCie


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Guys I really really wan to go Tri-Fire 5850's but I don't know if my board will accept it.
> 
> Currently have a 5850 in slots 1 and 4 and my 9800GT in slot 5. Hydra is disabled so it's all native crossfire though the AMD chipset and not hydra. If I get another 5850 it's going to have to go in slot 3 and I'm unsure as to what that slot will do if I plug a card into it. Will it just work? Will it disabled Hydra drivers so I love PCIEX slot 5 and 4?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


I've got my Tri-Fire in Slot 1, 2 and 4 and a PhysX in 5. Gpu-Z showed 1, 2 and 4 as x16 and 5 as x2... So thats superb! Only the temps go really high!

Also tried Tri-Fire in Slot 1, 3 and 5 without the PhysX card... But that didn't work... Gpu-Z showed 1 and 3 as x16 and 5 as x1... So thats no good for the Tri-Fire!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok so I am playing with my 2 5870's and a 580 with hydra......
Normal run.








Got 1012 on Extreme but did not save going to be doing a lot more fun things later tonight!


----------



## sch010

Quick question... I've always used the red dimm slots, since I'm fairly sure the manual said to. I've seen a few guys over on XS say the black slots are better. Are they? I haven't had a problem hitting my sig'd timings, which is what the kit is rated for.


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

IN!
My first ever build and my first ever club! I have been reading reviews and watching vids on this beauty for over a week now. Order is already in at my local micro center, just have to wait for the weather to clear to go pick it up. will update with pics in 1-3 days depending on weather.


----------



## ltg2227

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401

this is the memory i bought. I'v heard of others having to tweak some settings in the bios to make the system recognize the right speed. i have 1600mhz only running at 1333 i believe by default. Thanks for help!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;12254379*
> Quick question... I've always used the red dimm slots, since I'm fairly sure the manual said to. I've seen a few guys over on XS say the black slots are better. Are they? I haven't had a problem hitting my sig'd timings, which is what the kit is rated for.


ASUS has said that CPU's with the Thuban (all 6x's) core should use the black slots.


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12258269*
> ASUS has said that CPU's with the Thuban (all 6x's) core should use the black slots.


Do you mind citing a source? I pretty well believe you, but my manual said to use the red slots, and I'm wondering how I missed that the black slots are best.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;12257426*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
> 
> this is the memory i bought. I'v heard of others having to tweak some settings in the bios to make the system recognize the right speed. i have 1600mhz only running at 1333 i believe by default. Thanks for help!


See formula manual page 3-10 Ai Overclock Tuner. Using D.O.C.P. this will set the memory timings and voltage.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;12258303*
> Do you mind citing a source? I pretty well believe you, but my manual said to use the red slots, and I'm wondering how I missed that the black slots are best.


I will have to get back to you I have to go now.
See also ASUS forum.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;12258303*
> Do you mind citing a source? I pretty well believe you, but my manual said to use the red slots, and I'm wondering how I missed that the black slots are best.


For your RAM speed(1600), it doesn't matter which slots are you using.
Black slots should be used for RAM speeds @1900-2000


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12258374*
> I will have to get back to you I have to go now.
> See also ASUS forum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12258453*
> For your RAM speed(1600), it doesn't matter which slots are you using.
> Black slots should be used for RAM speeds @1900-2000


Thanks guys. +rep


----------



## Blue Destroyer

quick and easy question i hope, why is it, when i insert my d 6870's in slot 1 and 2, slot 2 goes to x8 instead of x16? i thought that was how it was suppose to be installed?


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


quick and easy question i hope, why is it, when i insert my d 6870's in slot 1 and 2, slot 2 goes to x8 instead of x16? i thought that was how it was suppose to be installed?


If you run 3 cards, they will run at 16/8/8

If you run two, use slot 1 and slot 3 and connect them with the cable provided with the mobo and they should run at 16/16


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1nst1nct1ve*


If you run 3 cards, they will run at 16/8/8

If you run two, use slot 1 and slot 3 and connect them with the cable provided with the mobo and they should run at 16/16


Dont have the cable that came with tge mb. Only the ones with my cards and they are to short.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


Do you mind citing a source? I pretty well believe you, but my manual said to use the red slots, and I'm wondering how I missed that the black slots are best.


I found this document but it states "2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration". It's also the QVL for the 6 cores. I know my RAM isn't listed there... and it's working so far. It may be the last page or something since its shows 2000 & 2133 mhz.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...th6coreCPU.pdf


----------



## ltg2227

Just wondering your thoughts on the Mobo software like the latest Overdrive Utility V3.2.2.0454(from Asus Site) . Basically i'm wondering if this is better than other 3rd party software like Speed Fan and Core Temp? With overclocking in mind, i'm looking for monitoring software for CPU temp and fan speeds,ect.!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


Just wondering your thoughts on the Mobo software like the latest Overdrive Utility V3.2.2.0454(from Asus Site) . Basically i'm wondering if this is better than other 3rd party software like Speed Fan and Core Temp? With overclocking in mind, i'm looking for monitoring software for CPU temp and fan speeds,ect.!


I'd recommend DLing ASUS PC Probe II from site for temp and volt monitoring. It works the best and be sure to read CPU Socket Temp when using a x6 core.

I also use AIDA64 Extreme (DL from OP) which works real well along with HWMonitor. I like how HWMonitor keeps a running track on max and min temps/volts as well as current usages when running prime.

Personally I have no use for AMD Overdrive. ASUS AI Suite is nice as it has a nice fan controller utility, if you deal with the processes it installs. (No biggy)


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone had any luck with GTS 450's using the Lucid chip?

Thinking of grabbing a 3rd (folding purposes) and trying 3 way sli over the Lucid chip, should work in theory and be slightly more powerful than my 6870


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Can I get people that have the crosshair and 1055t to post some screenshots of there overclock settings. Also I have a small problem maybe some of u can help with. Whenever I plug something into my front usb plugs, system resets. Same with front audio ports. Thanks guys


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12267508*
> Can I get people that have the crosshair and 1055t to post some screenshots of there overclock settings. Also I have a small problem maybe some of u can help with. Whenever I plug something into my front usb plugs, system resets. Same with front audio ports. Thanks guys


The plugs/usbs sounds like there is a short (a loose cable or incorrectly installed wire) on either USB ports on the mobo, the sound card connection, or even the power / reset / hdd lighting wires.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12267295*
> Has anyone had any luck with GTS 450's using the Lucid chip?
> 
> Thinking of grabbing a 3rd (folding purposes) and trying 3 way sli over the Lucid chip, should work in theory and be slightly more powerful than my 6870


I have not used that kind of setup but I can tell you that the 450s most likely with give you better performance in SLi for simple fact that there are very few tri-gpu Lucid supported titles. Usually playing a game not supported puts you into the single gpu mode for rendering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;12264293*
> Just wondering your thoughts on the Mobo software like the latest Overdrive Utility V3.2.2.0454(from Asus Site) . Basically i'm wondering if this is better than other 3rd party software like Speed Fan and Core Temp? With overclocking in mind, i'm looking for monitoring software for CPU temp and fan speeds,ect.!


I haven't had a ton of experience with overdrive, but I will tell you that ASUS Suite II and TurboV Evo downloads from ASUS kick much more butt when doing overclocks. Infact, you can get by with just TurboV Evo and PC Probe II for all the OC from windows your heart can desire.

Best part is if you find good settings in Windows, you can save them to BIOS so they are changed without having to reb00t. Great for finding that sweet spot on voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12262316*
> quick and easy question i hope, why is it, when i insert my d 6870's in slot 1 and 2, slot 2 goes to x8 instead of x16? i thought that was how it was suppose to be installed?
> 
> Dont have the cable that came with tge mb. Only the ones with my cards and they are to short.


They, unfortunately don't normally come with the motherboards (usually just the ATi GPUs have the cable.) However, don't fret, YOU will only be able to see which PCI-E state it really is running a 3D application first! GPU-Z will tell you the power state and if you start before running anything (i.e. sitting on desktop) the card is physically OFF when it is not being used. Like its a dead card, I am surprised you even saw 1x, I didn't get any readings on my 2nd and 3rd GPUs till I fired up Furmark or Unigine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12250398*
> Ok so I am playing with my 2 5870's and a 580 with hydra......
> Normal run.
> 
> Got 1012 on Extreme but did not save going to be doing a lot more fun things later tonight!


I smell a bench off!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12267988*
> 
> I smell a bench off!


hmmmm to bad my BIL does not have lucid. Only stupid X58... I was quite surprised how well 5870 580 worked and even how well 5870 580 5870 worked.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

anyone reading this that has a crosshair, please take a look at my new thread and help if you can. worried my fresh rma board is gonna die..

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/933205-did-my-crosshair-iv-formula-pop.html#post12268249


----------



## RagingCain

Don't solid state capacitors have no goo inside? I wish you had taken better pictures to help you out.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12270580*
> Don't solid state capacitors have no goo inside? I wish you had taken better pictures to help you out.


gotta agree does not look like a cap leak. They usually bulge and then explode.


----------



## JCG

Input from users who've got SLi patch on their Crosshair IV will be very much appreciated here:

I'm using Nvidia drivers 266.58, applied the patch version 0.9b and it successfully installed and after a restart, I chose Win 7 SLi. Launched GPU-Z after login and it said SLI disabled. So I had a look in Nvidia control panel which said Enabled: Maximum performance or something similar under SLI and Physx. So I disabled it, and the changes were applied immediately.

Enabled it again, and the 2nd GPU disappears, i.e. there is no temp or clock speed readings, and then Nvidia control panel stops responding. After about 15 seconds, I get a black screen with one cursor blinking away at the top left.

Is there anything I'm doing wrong? Both are same GPUs, same clock speeds, same voltages etc etc. SLI cable is installed properly. I tried several restarts and the same happens everytime.









According to xDev website, 890FX is supposed to run okay.

Quote:



AMD 890FX (ASUS Crosshair IV) + 2 x GeForce GTX 470 by Damianek
AMD 890FX (ASUS Crosshair IV) + 2 x GeForce 8800GTS by Reagan


Should I try another version of Nvidia drivers?

EDIT: Could it be because GPU1 is in x16 lane and GPU2 is in x8?

*UPDATE:* Managed to get it running in SLI using driver version 257.21. Now I'm gonna try updating the drivers by each version and as soon as it fails, rolling back to the prevous version. This is gonna take hours


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Dont have the cable that came with tge mb. Only the ones with my cards and they are to short.


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2012

90 mm crossfire bridge


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


Just wondering your thoughts on the Mobo software like the latest Overdrive Utility V3.2.2.0454(from Asus Site) . Basically i'm wondering if this is better than other 3rd party software like Speed Fan and Core Temp? With overclocking in mind, i'm looking for monitoring software for CPU temp and fan speeds,ect.!


I like PC probe II too from ASUS web site

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...sXG&templete=2


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


*UPDATE:* Managed to get it running in SLI using driver version 257.21. Now I'm gonna try updating the drivers by each version and as soon as it fails, rolling back to the prevous version. This is gonna take hours










Sorry for quoting myself, but I've been doing this for the past hour. And 260.99 did the trick. Anything newer crashes Nvidia Control Panel and I end up with a black screen and messed up video drivers.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


See formula manual page 3-10 Ai Overclock Tuner. Using D.O.C.P. this will set the memory timings and voltage.


When I choose DOCP i get asked " Select OK to use current DRAM voltage setting, Select Cancel to increase the DRAM voltage automatically if your DIMM's require higher voltage". I chose cancel, is this ok, or do i keep current voltage?

After i choose, then i get to choose the " DRAM O.C. Profile" which i select [DDR3-1600Mhz] Profile info: 1600Mhz-9-9-9-24. I believe this is what i need.

However there is a [Profile #1] profile info: 1600Mhz-7-8-7-24-2T-1.60V
What is this?? I didn't really know which one to select!

Here is a CPU-Z pic of when AI Overclock Tuner is set to "auto" for reference!


----------



## ltg2227

forget this post! my mistake


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


When I choose DOCP i get asked " Select OK to use current DRAM voltage setting, Select Cancel to increase the DRAM voltage automatically if your DIMM's require higher voltage". I chose cancel, is this ok, or do i keep current voltage?

After i choose, then i get to choose the " DRAM O.C. Profile" which i select [DDR3-1600Mhz] Profile info: 1600Mhz-9-9-9-24. I believe this is what i need.

However there is a [Profile #1] profile info: 1600Mhz-7-8-7-24-2T-1.60V
What is this?? I didn't really know which one to select!

Here is a CPU-Z pic of when AI Overclock Tuner is set to "auto" for reference!


"Select Cancel to increase the DRAM voltage automatically... "

That is what I use, the motherboard will use values built in the memory chip.
1600Mhz-9-9-9-24 is OK it is the 1600Mhz default but

"[Profile #1] profile info: 1600Mhz-7-8-7-24-2T-1.60V" is better, it take the information right off the memory chip that the manufacture set for the chip.

You show G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB(2x4GB) F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH 1600 as your memory, the number 12800CL7D show your memory should use Profile #1

You also show that you are using a 1090T. ASUS has said to use the black memory slots with these new 6 core CPU's for better overckocking and stability.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


"Select Cancel to increase the DRAM voltage automatically... "

That is what I use, the motherboard will use values built in the memory chip.
1600Mhz-9-9-9-24 is OK it is the 1600Mhz default but

"[Profile #1] profile info: 1600Mhz-7-8-7-24-2T-1.60V" is better, it take the information right off the memory chip that the manufacture set for the chip.

You show G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB(2x4GB) F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH 1600 as your memory, the number 12800CL7D show your memory should use Profile #1

You also show that you are using a 1090T. ASUS has said to use the black memory slots with these new 6 core CPU's for better overckocking and stability.


Appreciate all your help Tweeky!!! I'll try this out when i get back to my rig!! I also will switch memory slots because i have them in the Red slots at the moment!!!


----------



## ProjectNemesis

I'm pretty new here, and to pc building, I just have a few questions for people here.
I've been receiving a lot of BSODs and I think I may have figured out the problem. My memory is Corsair Vengeance 2x4 gb and their code is CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9. I went ahead and bought the G Skill Flare, got 4x 2 setup.
Also, my current setup is listed under my system.
Any criticism is welcome, thank you.


----------



## Lukather

Hi guys, sorry to deviate a bit but I always receive fantastic advice from the club.

I was wondering, aside from the corsair Obsidian in my sig what is the best case to mount a 360 rad in? Ive got another crosshair build happening, though formula this time, and I'm hoping to change it up a bit.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hi guys, sorry to deviate a bit but I always receive fantastic advice from the club.

I was wondering, aside from the corsair Obsidian in my sig what is the best case to mount a 360 rad in? Ive got another crosshair build happening, though formula this time, and I'm hoping to change it up a bit.


Cooler Master ATCS 840 you can mount a 360 and a 240 right inside the case its all set up.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119187

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...40-owners.html

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2870


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjectNemesis*


I'm pretty new here, and to pc building, I just have a few questions for people here. 
I've been receiving a lot of BSODs and I think I may have figured out the problem. My memory is Corsair Vengeance 2x4 gb and their code is CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9. I went ahead and bought the G Skill Flare, got 4x 2 setup. 
Also, my current setup is listed under my system.
Any criticism is welcome, thank you.


I like flares


----------



## begjr2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukather*


Hi guys, sorry to deviate a bit but I always receive fantastic advice from the club.

I was wondering, aside from the corsair Obsidian in my sig what is the best case to mount a 360 rad in? Ive got another crosshair build happening, though formula this time, and I'm hoping to change it up a bit.


MM all the way Man


----------



## Damanb1

hey how is that OCZ Vertex2 60Gb SSD performance wize...


----------



## Lukather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12295367*
> Cooler Master ATCS 840 you can mount a 360 and a 240 right inside the case its all set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119187
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/437979-official-cooler-master-atcs-840-owners.html
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2870


Thanks Tweeky, you're a champ + rep for the effort


----------



## mrfantastick

Hello everyone I'm new, and I would ask for help: I'm trying to install a 6850.
If you install the 6850, remove the 560. How do I? is it possible?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfantastick*


Hello everyone I'm new, and I would ask for help: I'm trying to install a 6850.
If you install the 6850, remove the 560. How do I? is it possible?










1] remove the video drivers for the nvidia 560
2] remove the 560 video card
3] install 6850 video card in slots 1 or 3
4] install the video drivers for the 6850 video card
5] also see pages 2-24 to 2-29 in the extreme manual
6] also if you follow the instruction in the extreme manual you may install and setup the 6850 and the 560 video cards on the extreme motherboard at the same time
7] also see the 2nd post in this thread for additional instructions on setting up 2 different video card on the extreme motherboard


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damanb1*


hey how is that OCZ Vertex2 60Gb SSD performance wize...


Here's my experience:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB










OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB










Boot time: From Windows 7 starting to load, to launching:
Adobe Reader X
ASUS PC Probe II
CPU Z
GPU Z
Internet Explorer 9
iTunes
McAfee
Office Excel 2010
Office PowerPoint 2010
Office Word 2010
QuickTime Player
Safari
Steam
VMware Player
Windows Media Center
Windows Media Player

Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB - *3:01.7*
OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB - *0:33.9*

I'm so pleased with the instant response, everything's a lot snappier!
That's Â£88.99 well spent!


----------



## BIGGRIMTIM

I am running 2 HD 5870s in crossfire and I cannot get the crossfire setup to run at x16 as it is rated. I have the cards installed in the correct PCIe slots (1 and 3) as per the product manual. I have also tried the closer slots and nothing seems to help. I have been doing some reading and have tried setting the PCIe clock to 101 and that did not work either. Has anyone has this problem? If so what did you do to fix it.

Thanks.

PS. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum I am new here and could not find any info via a search.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGGRIMTIM;12317355*
> I am running 2 HD 5870s in crossfire and I cannot get the crossfire setup to run at x16 as it is rated. I have the cards installed in the correct PCIe slots (1 and 3) as per the product manual. I have also tried the closer slots and nothing seems to help. I have been doing some reading and have tried setting the PCIe clock to 101 and that did not work either. Has anyone has this problem? If so what did you do to fix it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum I am new here and could not find any info via a search.


i have [email protected] in crossfire in my computer in slots #1 and #3 and they run at 16x with out any problems

try checking 16x with cpu-z on the mainboard tab
try it with 1 monitor temp.
how are you verifying 8x or 16x operation ?
what 2 video cards are you using ? mod. no. ?
this thread is a good place to look too
http://www.overclock.net/ati/


----------



## wheth4400

Just out of curisoty, anyone know why I can't past post with 3 GTX470's when IMMOU is enabled in the bios? BTW I just got my third 470, and the hack does allow for 3 way SLI if anyone was curious.


----------



## vespillo23

okay guys new rig is up and running, and i have to say im a bit put off on the new voltage setting that are in the 1304 bios......i have read the post on what it says about them and still not sure on which ones if any i should mess with besides cpu and nb voltages.....just looking for somewhere around 4.0 on the clock.......right now stressing with prime with 1.36 on cpu and 1.21 on nb with the cpu/nb offset set to manual instead of offset

hmm, okay was not running prime was totally froze up.....now running prime again with cpu/nb set to offset and everything else on auto right now only thing i got changed is fsb set to 250


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12329775*
> Just out of curisoty, anyone know why I can't past post with 3 GTX470's when IMMOU is enabled in the bios? BTW I just got my third 470, and the hack does allow for 3 way SLI if anyone was curious.


Definitely sounds like a BIOS glitch, IOMMU is great (basically its hardware memory allocation on the CPU) for 2 or more GPUs. Perhaps email ASUS?

Eclipse, we should add all the current working SLI-Hack cards we know of to the main post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12330221*
> okay guys new rig is up and running, and i have to say im a bit put off on the new voltage setting that are in the 1304 bios......i have read the post on what it says about them and still not sure on which ones if any i should mess with besides cpu and nb voltages.....just looking for somewhere around 4.0 on the clock.......right now stressing with prime with 1.36 on cpu and 1.21 on nb with the cpu/nb offset set to manual instead of offset
> 
> hmm, okay was not running prime was totally froze up.....now running prime again with cpu/nb set to offset and everything else on auto right now only thing i got changed is fsb set to 250


Most people are sitting around 1.425v on CPU vcore for 4.0 GHz. Thats using offset (+) and Load Line Calibration to 100% or Full (LLC.) For 3000 NB frequency it took me 1.7v on my memory, and 1.3875v on my NB, again with offset (+) and LLC on full.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGGRIMTIM;12317355*
> I am running 2 HD 5870s in crossfire and I cannot get the crossfire setup to run at x16 as it is rated. I have the cards installed in the correct PCIe slots (1 and 3) as per the product manual. I have also tried the closer slots and nothing seems to help. I have been doing some reading and have tried setting the PCIe clock to 101 and that did not work either. Has anyone has this problem? If so what did you do to fix it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum I am new here and could not find any info via a search.


Try using GPU-z, and running a 3D program. The computer disables the second, third, twenty-fifth card when not in use. Its a power save feature. It also tells you it has no temps or clocks some times as well.


----------



## adcantu

Hello! I have just ordered AMD Phenom II X6 1100T and ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme for my first build. I am looking to get some ram and wanted to find something that is known to work. I am curious if the 4GB (2x2GB) Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 2133 is a good start for me... I was wanting 2x4gb but I honestly don't know if its better to go with 4gb or 8gb?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145316


----------



## vespillo23

Most people are sitting around 1.425v on CPU vcore for 4.0 GHz. Thats using offset (+) and Load Line Calibration to 100% or Full (LLC.) For 3000 NB frequency it took me 1.7v on my memory, and 1.3875v on my NB, again with offset (+) and LLC on full.

okay thanks raging, but when you say 1.3875vv on NB do ya mean the actually NB voltage or the CPU/NB voltage


----------



## Kahbrohn

I sit at 1.35V on vcore for 4.013Ghz. I used the TurboV EVO software from ASUS to achieve this... and LOTS of "20-runs" (about 20-25 mins runs each) on IBT before doing a 12-hour Prime95 and coming up stable. But most people do sit in the low 1.4V's range.

*RagingCain*:

So you have both, the CPU and the CPU/NB (I believe it's called that) LLC's at 100%?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

got a question for ya formula people. on my formula, my mic will not work. i plug it into the back or the front and it will detect that it is plugged in, but when i try to test it, it does not work at all. Just for grins, i plugged it into my wifes laptop and bam, worked great so im thinking there is a setting somewhere i am missing.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12334011*
> got a question for ya formula people. on my formula, my mic will not work. i plug it into the back or the front and it will detect that it is plugged in, but when i try to test it, it does not work at all. Just for grins, i plugged it into my wifes laptop and bam, worked great so im thinking there is a setting somewhere i am missing.


Assuming you are speaking of the front MIC jack (not from the sound card itself if installed) and you are using the on-board audio, check to make sure that the mobo connector and/or the jack connectors are not loose. Mobo connector is easy to test (bottom-left most connector on the mobo). The jack connector may require you to gain access by disassembling the front panel though. Just plug your mic in, speak while wiggling the connector around. If this does not solve the problem, you "may" have a bad connector or a bad "front panel" board.

Also, on page 2-34 of the mobo manual, it has whatever setting you can make. It's a BIOS setting.

If you use a USB headset, does the MIC portion work?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12334144*
> Assuming you are speaking of the front MIC jack (not from the sound card itself if installed) and you are using the on-board audio, check to make sure that the mobo connector and/or the jack connectors are not loose. Mobo connector is easy to test (bottom-left most connector on the mobo). The jack connector may require you to gain access by disassembling the front panel though. Just plug your mic in, speak while wiggling the connector around. If this does not solve the problem, you "may" have a bad connector or a bad "front panel" board.
> 
> Also, on page 2-34 of the mobo manual, it has whatever setting you can make. It's a BIOS setting.
> 
> If you use a USB headset, does the MIC portion work?


its not a usb plug and the problem is, neither the front mix slot or rear mic slot work. it detects the mic plugged in, but it wont allow it to work.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


its not a usb plug and the problem is, neither the front mix slot or rear mic slot work. it detects the mic plugged in, but it wont allow it to work.


Check the BIOS then... That's the only thought I have. Maybe someone else has other alternatives to look into.

Except.... blow some compressed air into the MIC jack. It may not be making a good connection because of some dust or something. I also believe that detecting the MIC and processing the sound" itself are two differnt things all together. You already proved that the MIC itself works and the computer is at least detecting it.

Hmmm... also check the sound card panel control and make sure you do not have the MIC inadvertently on mute. I did that once... almost forgot.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12334182*
> its not a usb plug and the problem is, neither the front mix slot or rear mic slot work. it detects the mic plugged in, but it wont allow it to work.


remove the front sound connector from the motherboard and plug the mic in the back motherboard mic connector and try it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12334182*
> its not a usb plug and the problem is, neither the front mix slot or rear mic slot work. it detects the mic plugged in, but it wont allow it to work.


goto: control pannel - sound - recording tab - microphone properties - levels and set mic volume see pic below


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12333621*
> Hello! I have just ordered AMD Phenom II X6 1100T and ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme for my first build. I am looking to get some ram and wanted to find something that is known to work. I am curious if the 4GB (2x2GB) Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 2133 is a good start for me... I was wanting 2x4gb but I honestly don't know if its better to go with 4gb or 8gb?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145316


4gb is better if you plan to do extreme overclocking
Look at these G.SKILL F3-17066CL9D-8GBFLS 4GB ( 2x 2GB )


----------



## adcantu

well this will be my first build and my first attempts at any overclocking. I intend to play with overclocking but I dont know how far I will get into it lol. I do want to play high end games and do video editing as well, so what do you think would be the best route to go? Appreciate the advise.


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12337786*
> well this will be my first build and my first attempts at any overclocking. I intend to play with overclocking but I dont know how far I will get into it lol. I do want to play high end games and do video editing as well, so what do you think would be the best route to go? Appreciate the advise.


If you're primarily gaming, you'll be fine with 4 GB. If you don't care about overclocking either way, stepping up to 8 GB won't be terribly expensive, since you could get cheaper, albeit slower, kits.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12337786*
> well this will be my first build and my first attempts at any overclocking. I intend to play with overclocking but I dont know how far I will get into it lol. I do want to play high end games and do video editing as well, so what do you think would be the best route to go? Appreciate the advise.


asus formula motherboard + 1090T CPU+ memory from the QVL + 6000 series ATI video card(s) + ssd's in raid 0









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231371
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150507
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233154


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12338319*
> asus formula motherboard + 1090T CPU+ memory from the QVL + 6000 series ATI video card(s) + ssd's in raid 0


besides the 1090t thats ME!!!!


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12338319*
> asus formula motherboard + 1090T CPU+ memory from the QVL + 6000 series ATI video card(s) + ssd's in raid 0


Ive already ordered the extreme and the 1100T CPU... I have 2x 6970 cards in the newegg cart as well as ssd ready to order, just trying to figure out the best ram choice


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12338448*
> Ive already ordered the extreme and the 1100T CPU... I have 2x 6970 cards in the newegg cart as well as ssd ready to order, just trying to figure out the best ram choice


get ram listed on the QVL list only
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7


----------



## Blue Destroyer

g skill eco 1600ddr3 4gb work great with this mb. im running it right now.


----------



## vespillo23

okay so cant seem to find a good answer, anyone know what the max voltage a can push at them?......spec is 1.55v.......looking for how far pass that can it take?..=)


----------



## Kyubimark

I thought this north bridge issue was supposed to be fixed? I tried to install xp and when I was done my nb was sitting at 51c. Is that normal? I did have to reinstall seaveral times due to some issues.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


get ram listed on the QVL list only
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7


doesnt look like there is any 4GB ram in the QVL. you recommend sticking with the 2x2GB?


----------



## Izerous

Been paying attention on and off to this thread so figured I'd post my results with a 1100T finally shoved in.

I took out my 955 about 4 hours ago and shoved in a 1100T.

Didn't mess with any voltages was in and out of the BIOS for only about 10-15 seconds. Everything else is stock BIOS settings besides HDD boot order.
-Set ram to 2000 instead of 1600 (9,10,9) (4x2GB Corsair Dominator Ram)
-Turned off turbo core
-Randomly set multiplier to 15.5 (3888MHz/core)

No drama and completely stable. Full coverage Koolance MB block and CPU.



















can't wait to have more time to fiddle with it.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyubimark*


I thought this north bridge issue was supposed to be fixed? I tried to install xp and when I was done my nb was sitting at 51c. Is that normal? I did have to reinstall seaveral times due to some issues.


that tis a bit high there, if it does not come down you might want to try giving the screws a turn or two might just be loose worse case pull the heatsink, if i can do it anyone can


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


that tis a bit high there, if it does not come down you might want to try giving the screws a turn or two might just be loose worse case pull the heatsink, if i can do it anyone can










I sit around 40-41*C. Maybe 46-47*C under stress. This is with the mobo's stock cooler BUT initially upon purchase of the mobo I was in the low and high 50's respectively. All I did was make sure all the screws of the NB/SB cooler were tightened properly. I did find two screws rather loose so I just tightened but not too much (to prevent stripping of the screws). I also gently pushed down a bit on the coolers before tightening the screws. I wanted to make sure that there was good contact between the factory installed thermal pads and the chips/coolers. That made all the difference for me.


----------



## Kyubimark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I sit around 40-41*C. Maybe 46-47*C under stress. This is with the mobo's stock cooler BUT initially upon purchase of the mobo I was in the low and high 50's respectively. All I did was make sure all the screws of the NB/SB cooler were tightened properly. I did find two screws rather loose so I just tightened but not too much (to prevent stripping of the screws). I also gently pushed down a bit on the coolers before tightening the screws. I wanted to make sure that there was good contact between the factory installed thermal pads and the chips/coolers. That made all the difference for me.


I appreciate it. Ive just had so much go wrong with my build so far Im afraid something is going to go wrong. If all else fails Ill reapply the Thermal paste and grind down the standoffs. I really dont want to do that though, as Im a noob.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Also finally talked my wife into letting me test my ram in her new board (GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5) and it booted up fine. That's enough for me to conclude that it's the board for sure. Looks like I'll be packing it up tonight.

I'll post back once I get the new board and hook everything up. Thanks for the help, all.


As an update, I got the new board in and the RipJaws work fine - I even got 8 more GB since NewEgg just had to have that 15% off deal a few weeks ago







so far so good with only one main annoyance so far...

I've looked around for others with this issue but it seems to only be me, unless I missed mention of it someplace - has anyone had issues with the sound on their Formula IV? I've ready about the MIC issues, which I haven't tried on mine yet, but I use a USB headset, so I'm not too concerned about that.

My issue is that it almost sounds like the audio "goes to sleep" or something, and then comes back the next time a sound is produced. For example, you know how sometimes when you first turn your speakers on and they make that kind of interference type noise - that noise that just sounds like speakers first coming on? Basically any time my computer hasn't produced any sounds for a few minutes and then does, it makes this noise.

It's possible it's my speakers (Logitech Z-640 6 Speaker Surround Sound System), I suppose, though that would be pretty coincidental since this only started after I completed this new build. I'll hook them up to my old build again to verify, but I'm pretty sure I already tried this a couple of weeks ago when I first noticed it.

For the record, I installed the audio drivers from the ASUS disc, but did NOT install the Sound Blaster software. I've never cared much for their software, but if someone says that that will fix the issue, then okay, though that would seem odd to me.

Hopefully something stupid easy - any ideas?


----------



## Sheiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12346048*
> As an update, I got the new board in and the RipJaws work fine - I even got 8 more GB since NewEgg just had to have that 15% off deal a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far so good with only one main annoyance so far...


Haha, I did too.
I am now at 16G (4x4), which I believe is the limit of the mb anyway.

(Yes yes, I know there is no reason to have that much memory, but what the heck, the memory was cheap with the 15% off, and I just wanted to do it)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12346048*
> My issue is that it almost sounds like the audio "goes to sleep" or something, and then comes back the next time a sound is produced. For example, you know how sometimes when you first turn your speakers on and they make that kind of interference type noise - that noise that just sounds like speakers first coming on? Basically any time my computer hasn't produced any sounds for a few minutes and then does, it makes this noise.
> 
> It's possible it's my speakers (Logitech Z-640 6 Speaker Surround Sound System), I suppose, though that would be pretty coincidental since this only started after I completed this new build. I'll hook them up to my old build again to verify, but I'm pretty sure I already tried this a couple of weeks ago when I first noticed it.
> 
> For the record, I installed the audio drivers from the ASUS disc, but did NOT install the Sound Blaster software. I've never cared much for their software, but if someone says that that will fix the issue, then okay, though that would seem odd to me.
> 
> Hopefully something stupid easy - any ideas?


Make sure you grab any updated drivers from Asus's site.
I didn't even bother installing from the CD shipped, but instead, grabbed everything "live" from Asus, and burned that to a CD, and used that instead.

BTW, I use the builtin sound card as well, with some Klipsch 5.1 speakers, and I do NOT hear the problem you are describing.

So hopefully, it is just a driver issue for you that can be fixed by updating the driver.


----------



## Intangible

Hi all,

I just recently put together a new system and am having some issues overclocking. Running CrossHair IV Formula + Phenom 1090T.

I can't seem to get my CPU fans (or chasis fans) to speed up at all. I'm running a Noctura nh-d14(2 fans into Y splitter into CPU mobo header.) The CPU fan runs at 1000-1300 RPM recorded by the bios and Asus Probe II.

I also cannot get any chasis fans to speed up, they run at 700-1000, plugged into mobo headers chasis 2/3 and opt fan 1.

The issue I'm having is when I overclock to 3.8/4.0 the CPU heats up to 60 C, at which point I turn off the stress test.

The cpu fan never speeds up or slows down.

Things tried:
I tried to up the fan speed using AMD overdrive.
I tried to up the fan speed using speedfan (used a tutorial.) I set the temp threshold and fan speeds, 0 change.

I went into the bios and enabled Q-fan, set DC fan type, and set manual. I changed duty to 100% and changed high temp threshold to 30C. No change in fan speed.

I also tried "turbo option" in Q-fan. Also no change in speed.

I could use some help.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12349142*
> Hi all,
> 
> I just recently put together a new system and am having some issues overclocking. Running CrossHair IV Formula + Phenom 1090T.
> 
> I can't seem to get my CPU fans (or chasis fans) to speed up at all. I'm running a Noctura nh-d14(2 fans into Y splitter into CPU mobo header.) The CPU fan runs at 1000-1300 RPM recorded by the bios and Asus Probe II.
> 
> I also cannot get any chasis fans to speed up, they run at 700-1000, plugged into mobo headers chasis 2/3 and opt fan 1.
> 
> The issue I'm having is when I overclock to 3.8/4.0 the CPU heats up to 60 C, at which point I turn off the stress test.
> 
> The cpu fan never speeds up or slows down.
> 
> Things tried:
> I tried to up the fan speed using AMD overdrive.
> I tried to up the fan speed using speedfan (used a tutorial.) I set the temp threshold and fan speeds, 0 change.
> 
> I went into the bios and enabled Q-fan, set DC fan type, and set manual. I changed duty to 100% and changed high temp threshold to 30C. No change in fan speed.
> 
> I also tried "turbo option" in Q-fan. Also no change in speed.
> 
> I could use some help.
> 
> Thanks guys!


See pages 3-32,33,34,35 in the manual.
Fans are set at the factory to turn at a certain max. RPM's.
At 12 volts they will not go higher.
You need to know what speed the fans were designed for.
*In the BIOS set all fan controls to disabled this will give 12 volts to the fans terminals on the motherboard.
Reboot.
Then use Hardware Monitor in the BIOS to check fan speeds this will be max. speed for that fan.*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


okay so cant seem to find a good answer, anyone know what the max voltage a can push at them?......spec is 1.55v.......looking for how far pass that can it take?..=)


what memory are you tring push what is the model number of the memory ?
for memory the safe push is factory +.1 --- .2 = *???*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyubimark*


I thought this north bridge issue was supposed to be fixed? I tried to install xp and when I was done my nb was sitting at 51c. Is that normal? I did have to reinstall seaveral times due to some issues.


asus has said as long as it does not go above 65 C it OK but lower is better !


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyubimark*


I appreciate it. Ive just had so much go wrong with my build so far Im afraid something is going to go wrong. If all else fails Ill reapply the Thermal paste and grind down the standoffs. I really dont want to do that though, as Im a noob.


Do not grind down the stand offs more than necessary. *If you grind down the stand offs then be care full not to tighten the screws to tight !*


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


what memory are you tring push what is the model number of the memory ?
for memory the safe push is factory +.1 --- .2 = *???*


[ FL ] F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL (4Gx2)

this be what im running right now=) now at 1667 @ 1.65v
8-9-8-24 1t


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheiker*


Make sure you grab any updated drivers from Asus's site.


Unfortunately, the drivers on their site are the same version as what are on my disc. When I installed these, though, the installed crashed. When I rebooted, it said that they installed successfully. The audio works, but the issue persists. I don't recall if the install crashed when I installed them from the disc or not.

I think I'll see if I can dig out some other speakers and see if those do it as well.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izerous;12342974*
> Been paying attention on and off to this thread so figured I'd post my results with a 1100T finally shoved in.
> 
> I took out my 955 about 4 hours ago and shoved in a 1100T.
> 
> Didn't mess with any voltages was in and out of the BIOS for only about 10-15 seconds. Everything else is stock BIOS settings besides HDD boot order.
> -Set ram to 2000 instead of 1600 (9,10,9) (4x2GB Corsair Dominator Ram)
> -Turned off turbo core
> -Randomly set multiplier to 15.5 (3888MHz/core)
> 
> No drama and completely stable. Full coverage Koolance MB block and CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to have more time to fiddle with it.


Ordered the same waterblock for my extreme..what temp u getting on the koolance motherboardblock u got there.???


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12355012*
> [ FL ] F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL (4Gx2)
> 
> this be what im running right now=) now at 1667 @ 1.65v
> 8-9-8-24 1t


http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=283
Looks good to me


----------



## Tweeky

Tell me true:








Will this memory work at manufactures settings on a crosshair 4 formula or an extreme









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model CMT4GX3M2A2000C8


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Tell me true:








Will this memory work at manufactures settings on a crosshair 4 formula or an extreme









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model CMT4GX3M2A2000C8


























Yes for Extreme.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Yes for Extreme.


G.skill flare are out of stock im sure you know... was hoping to get that 15% off with the promo code DM15A02US.

the CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 are $118 with the discount. If you say it will work, I think thats my best option at this point.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=283
Looks good to me










Cool thanks tweeky.......still working the latency down=)


----------



## Intangible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


See pages 3-32,33,34,35 in the manual.
Fans are set at the factory to turn at a certain max. RPM's.
At 12 volts they will not go higher.
You need to know what speed the fans were designed for.
*In the BIOS set all fan controls to disabled this will give 12 volts to the fans terminals on the motherboard.
Reboot.
Then use Hardware Monitor in the BIOS to check fan speeds this will be max. speed for that fan.*


Hi Tweeky!

Thank you for that. I had read the instruction manual before your post but was a bit confused as I haven't OCed in years.

It turns out the Noctura NH-d14 is maxed at 1300 RPM. I thought it was much higher because I kept seeing reviews where it was at 2900 RPM. Once I tried your method I reviewed the fan specs at the manufacture website and discovered the 1300.

The other issue was I having terrible CPU temps so I assumed it was because of the fan speeds. It actually turns out I had too much thermal paste. When I pulled the heatsink off there was at least 1mm of thermal paste on each side of the CPU. (Whoops!)

After reapplying the thermal paste I noticed vastly cooler idle settings of 34C and was able to OC to 4.0 while staying at 55-57C using prime on all 6 threads. 1090T.

I'm hoping the temps will drop even farther once the thermal paste burns in.

Thanks again!


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12365044*
> G.skill flare are out of stock im sure you know... was hoping to get that 15% off with the promo code DM15A02US.
> 
> the CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 are $118 with the discount. If you say it will work, I think thats my best option at this point.


They should work no problem, I ran the 2133 speed ones, but I never got a command rate of 1T stable.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Izerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12359026*
> Ordered the same waterblock for my extreme..what temp u getting on the koolance motherboardblock u got there.???


At the current clockings, fan speed, and the ambient temperature what I'm seeing is...

Free hanging temp probe reports
Ambient Case Temp: 30'c

Ai Suite Reports
MB: 40'c
NB: 47'c
SB: 46'c

Cooling loop goes
pump > CPU > MB > 3.120 rad

I had a 120mm rad after the CPU but i took out the video cards a couple weeks ago. Was playing with the lucid stuff 4850x2 (Air) + 8800GTS (LC) + 8800GTS(LC). Only the 4850x2 is still in place for now.


----------



## Wizzap

Just got mine and finished my build All my spec are in the sig


----------



## fatalizer

hi guys!

I need a good cpucooler, something quiet that allows me to get 3.6 - 3.8ghz.

Budget 35-40$.

thanks


----------



## vespillo23

okay using this ram still







[ FL ] F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL (4Gx2) (G Skill Flare Cas 9)........thoughts on what one to run with

can get
7-8-7-24 1667mhz 2t <---seems snapper in windows but might be cause i was tired
9-10-9-24 2000mhz 1t


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12370743*
> okay using this ram still [ FL ] F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL (4Gx2) (G Skill Flare Cas 9)........thoughts on what one to run with
> 
> can get
> 7-8-7-24 1667mhz 2t <---seems snapper in windows but might be cause i was tired
> 9-10-9-24 2000mhz 1t


What are your other speeds? NB and core? Download maxxmem and run it both ways that should tell you. But I would try for 7-8-7-24 1T you may need more cpu NB volts for it.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12370826*
> What are your other speeds? NB and core? Download maxxmem and run it both ways that should tell you. But I would try for 7-8-7-24 1T you may need more cpu NB volts for it.


lol, was just gonna come back and edit core is at 4.0ghz 1.37v right now and cpu/nb 1.33v is at 2750 having issues hitting 3000, but will i notice that or is it mainly for hitting high benchies? ram is at 1.65v all else is on auto

Hmm, what about NB voltage in bios 1.8v windows says 1.1v?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


hi guys!

I need a good cpucooler, something quiet that allows me to get 3.6 - 3.8ghz.

Budget 35-40$.

thanks


Look at a Scythe Mugen II http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185142

Even stock will handle that OC. If you need/want more cooling later add a push/pull fan setup.


----------



## fatalizer

thanks for the reply.

but... i dont live in usa and mugen 2 costs 45€(50$)... what about a corsair A70 (38$) or corsair A50(30$)


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


lol, was just gonna come back and edit core is at 4.0ghz 1.37v right now and cpu/nb 1.33v is at 2750 having issues hitting 3000, but will i notice that or is it mainly for hitting high benchies? ram is at 1.65v all else is on auto

Hmm, what about NB voltage in bios 1.8v windows says 1.1v?


Motherboard NB @ 1.108v sounds normal.

I would lower your memory speed a little first and get the NB to 3000 MHz. That affects just about every other component communicating with the CPU, including memory, PCI-E cards (GPUs), and the memory speeds primarily affect benchmarks more than anything. From a users standpoint, I think its been mentioned you don't really notice anything from 1600 @ 7-7-7 to 2000 @ 7-7-7, I dare say its primarily e-Peen and benchmarks that use it. However, a high CPU-NB increases FPS in games, system operations, encoding, decoding, image editing, all of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


thanks for the reply.

but... i dont live in usa and mugen 2 costs 45€(50$)... what about a corsair A70 (38$) or corsair A50(30$)


Go for the well built A70 since I get the feeling you are looking at those two specifically. You can't go wrong with A70, its perfect for 3.8~4.0 GHz if you are feeling brave, just don't expect it as good as real water cooling, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## fatalizer

corsair A50-70 only cause there is a promotion and can buy the A70 for 33€ untill 02/20 (not 45€).

as i wrote i need a cooler for a "normal" oc because this pc is always on... day torrent ecc and evening netgaming...

If the mugen 2 is real much better... i will take it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


thanks for the reply.

but... i dont live in usa and mugen 2 costs 45€(50$)... what about a corsair A70 (38$) or corsair A50(30$)


At that price they are very good. Go with the A-70.

At that price get *two* A-70's that way you can use one and while the other is cooling off








-


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12371107*
> lol, was just gonna come back and edit core is at 4.0ghz 1.37v right now and cpu/nb 1.33v is at 2750 having issues hitting 3000, but will i notice that or is it mainly for hitting high benchies? ram is at 1.65v all else is on auto
> 
> Hmm, what about NB voltage in bios 1.8v windows says 1.1v?


Up your CPU-NB gradually until you're stable. Like RagingCain said, a higher CPU-NB actually does offer real world performance advantages. I dunno how much you'd gain moving up from 2750 to 3000, but it's well worth trying for. Try getting your command rate down to 1T, too.

There are 2 different NB related voltages.. you're seeing the actual NB stock voltage (~1.1v) in Windows. You're probably thinking of the NB 1.8v setting.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


Up your CPU-NB gradually until you're stable. Like RagingCain said, a higher CPU-NB actually does offer real world performance advantages. I dunno how much you'd gain moving up from 2750 to 3000, but it's well worth trying for. Try getting your command rate down to 1T, too.

There are 2 different NB related voltages.. you're seeing the actual NB stock voltage (~1.1v) in Windows. You're probably thinking of the NB 1.8v setting.


LoL, yup your right thats exactly what i was doing=/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@vespillo23 as said go with the lower 16xx speed and try to get the NB speed up higher. safe cpu-NB V is quite a bit up there. I run 1.51v for 3.2 NB 1707Ram @ 6-8-7-22 1T


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


@vespillo23 as said go with the lower 16xx speed and try to get the NB speed up higher. safe cpu-NB V is quite a bit up there. I run 1.51v for 3.2 NB 1707Ram @ 6-8-7-22 1T


wow really!?! got nervous when voltages numbers went red







but okay then guess ill try 1.40v on cpu/nb shooting for 3000mhz .....i backed off mem for the moment till i get the cpu/nb settled.........thank alot for imput

other thought......what way works best,,,,,using offset or just having it set to manual??


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12375875*
> wow really!?! got nervous when voltages numbers went red but okay then guess ill try 1.40v on cpu/nb shooting for 3000mhz .....i backed off mem for the moment till i get the cpu/nb settled.........thank alot for imput


No problem. Just watch your temps as always!


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12376192*
> No problem. Just watch your temps as always!


that i do!=).......but to use offset or manual? and LLC auto or full?


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12376259*
> that i do!=).......but to use offset or manual? and LLC auto or full?


Use offset if you want to enable Cool n'Quiet. I like to use 50% LLC. Really it won't make a huge difference one way or another, since you'll still have to compensate for vdroop.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;12376275*
> Use offset if you want to enable Cool n'Quiet. I like to use 50% LLC. Really it won't make a huge difference one way or another, since you'll still have to compensate for vdroop.


no want CnQ so ill stay on manual, well 1.38v still a no go, on to 1.40v it is


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12376367*
> no want CnQ so ill stay on manual, well 1.38v still a no go, on to 1.40v it is


You might give CnQ a go, actually. I didn't have any problems enabling it, anyway.


----------



## Tweeky

This is how I have my Extreme set up.
It is prime 95 stable and has been in use since the Extreme became available.
All my Temp's stay below 60 C with air cooling.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12377590*
> This is how I have my Extreme set up.
> It is prime 95 stable and has been in use since the Extreme became available.
> All my Temp's stay below 60 C with air cooling.


You dont need 1.50V for CPU/NB @ 3000. 1.30-1.35V should be OK.
My lowest was 1.20V(set bios) .... 1.22V (full load)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12377720*
> You dont need 1.50V for CPU/NB @ 3000. 1.30-1.35V should be OK.
> My lowest was 1.20V(set bios) .... 1.22V (full load)


I have not been able get CPU/NB down, if I manually set it to 1.4V it will fail Prime 95. Also I like being able to run all AUTO.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12377720*
> You dont need 1.50V for CPU/NB @ 3000. 1.30-1.35V should be OK.
> My lowest was 1.20V(set bios) .... 1.22V (full load)


I can not run below 1.51 cpu-NB load Full LLC and be stable @ 4.Ghz core 3.2Ghz NB 1707 Ram @ 6-8-7-22 1T. Thats also with 1.55V to the MB-NB for my 320FSB... Of course the 95W 1055T's seem to need more voltage then the 125W versions.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12378165*
> I can not run below 1.51 cpu-NB load Full LLC and be stable @ 4.Ghz core 3.2Ghz NB 1707 Ram @ 6-8-7-22 1T. Thats also with 1.55V to the MB-NB for my 320FSB... Of course the 95W 1055T's seem to need more voltage then the 125W versions.


You have a 1055, so I dont know what(voltages) needs
My 1090 needs 1.3375V (BIOS) for CPU/NB @ 3250.
At 1.50V , I hit 3410, RAM @ 1950 7-7-7-21, CPU @ 4GHz, 3 hours P95 stable


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;12377443*
> You might give CnQ a go, actually. I didn't have any problems enabling it, anyway.


will keep it in mind, but im on the right track i think, cpu/nb is now at 1.39v(1.41 under load with LLC on auto) and 2 hours prime stable so far was failing after like 15 min max, then its back to the mem if it makes it through the night.......


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I can not run below 1.51 cpu-NB load Full LLC and be stable @ 4.Ghz core 3.2Ghz NB 1707 Ram @ 6-8-7-22 1T. Thats also with 1.55V to the MB-NB for my 320FSB... Of course the 95W 1055T's seem to need more voltage then the 125W versions.


Glad to know that's not just me. I can't have anything less than 1.45v for 3030 MHz CPU-NB 1616 MHz 6-8-6-20 1T ram.


----------



## The Sandman

Any idea's why C&Q won't function when using offset voltage at 250 x 16.5 and 1304 bios?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Any idea's why C&Q won't function when using offset voltage at 250 x 16.5 and 1304 bios?


Should work. Check if Power Option --> Balanced


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Should work. Check if Power Option --> Balanced


That was it. Funny I don't remember changing that option, but must have at one point lol. Thank you sir! + Rep.

I like the reduction in HWMonitor for Processor power, dropped from 141.6w down to 61.2w NICE!
Now to move on with this OC and see about getting my CPU/NB to run 3250MHz (up from current 3010MHz). Took me a few days to get the 4139MHz 24 hr prime stable and only played a little with the higher NB Freq so far.

Wondering if my ram will be an issue at that speed (seem to be last time I attempted it) ended up raising the Dram Voltage to stabilize 4139 W/NB 3010 (1.62v from 1.6v at 4013 W/NB 3010MHz). Only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


That was it. Funny I don't remember changing that option, but must have at one point lol. Thank you sir! + Rep.

I like the reduction in HWMonitor for Processor power, dropped from 141.6w down to 61.2w NICE!
Now to move on with this OC and see about getting my CPU/NB to run 3250MHz (up from current 3010MHz). Took me a few days to get the 4139MHz 24 hr prime stable and only played a little with the higher NB Freq so far.

Wondering if my ram will be an issue at that speed (seem to be last time I attempted it) ended up raising the Dram Voltage to stabilize 4139 W/NB 3010 (1.62v from 1.6v at 4013 W/NB 3010MHz). Only one way to find out I guess.


Good luck, and let us know how it goes! I'm planning to do something along those lines this weekend if I get time to tinker.


----------



## The Sandman

Having a few issues trying to get my NB Freq to run 3250MHz and made a post in the AMD mobo thread but because of the early morning hour haven't been getting any useful reply's. If anyone would be kind enough to check it out you can view it here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ormula-nb.html

Should have just posted it here in the first place I know.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


asus formula motherboard + 1090T CPU+ memory from the QVL + 6000 series ATI video card(s) + ssd's in raid 0









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233154


ok so looking at this SSD its a bit pricey. I dont mind buying one for that price, but 2 for raid0 is a bit over my budget! Would you suggest just one for now or maybe two of a smaller size for raid0? Im on the crosshair IV extreme.


----------



## [CyGnus]

why do you want 2? the only advantage is if you are moving 10gb files from a a place to the other many times a day... other then that the boot time is the same the access time is the same though benchmarks give you more mb/s.... My advice to you is buy a good one and save the rest for other upgrades...

PS: Go to you UserCP under system fill that its handy for us to know your system to help you better


----------



## adcantu

thanks for the input! I havent filled out my system yet because Im still gathering parts. I guess I can add what I have so far


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12405316*
> ok so looking at this SSD its a bit pricey. I dont mind buying one for that price, but 2 for raid0 is a bit over my budget! Would you suggest just one for now or maybe two of a smaller size for raid0? Im on the crosshair IV extreme.


Take a look at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233153
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220511


----------



## adcantu

I was looking at getting either one of these

Crucial C300 128GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148348

Corsair P3 128GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233154

or either 2 of one of these for the raid0

2x Crucial C300 64GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357

2x Corsair P3 64GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233153

Thats why I was curious about the raid0 setup

cost is about 250 for either crucial setup or about 320 for either corsair setup. Im willing to pay the 320 or so if its a better option... if its not that big of a difference then there is also no point in spending extra cash when something else is just about as viable.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12407940*
> I was looking at getting either one of these
> 
> Crucial C300 128GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148348
> 
> Corsair P3 128GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233154
> 
> or either 2 of one of these for the raid0
> 
> 2x Crucial C300 64GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357
> 
> 2x Corsair P3 64GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233153
> 
> Thats why I was curious about the raid0 setup
> 
> cost is about 250 for either crucial setup or about 320 for either corsair setup. Im willing to pay the 320 or so if its a better option... if its not that big of a difference then there is also no point in spending extra cash when something else is just about as viable.


BOY - thats a hard one - I have always used raid 0 and others have turn in the best times with raid but the single drive has better timings - boy - this is hard ???







Any of the 4 would be good







The Corsair are new it will take some time to see if they are a lot better or a little better


----------



## adcantu

I think Im going to go with the single crucial C300 128GB. its got a good reputation and since my current rig is a 7 year old dell with a 250GB BARRACUDA SATA 5400 RPM HDD, the improvement should be still be great regardless. Give the corsair's some time to build up reputation as well, could always upgrade later. Thanks for the help! I feel like a kid needing hand holding to cross every street. But glad I found this community because I have already learned so much from you guys!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


I think Im going to go with the single crucial C300 128GB. its got a good reputation and since my current rig is a 7 year old dell with a 250GB BARRACUDA SATA 5400 RPM HDD, the improvement should be still be great regardless. Give the corsair's some time to build up reputation as well, could always upgrade later. Thanks for the help! I feel like a kid needing hand holding to cross every street. But glad I found this community because I have already learned so much from you guys!


your going to like SSD a lot


----------



## vespillo23

maybe wrong area, but you guys are way to helpful not to start here, anyone having lan issues on the formula board, came home yesterday to "indentifying" and can not connect at all?? lan leds seem to be working but nothing happens and im kinda baffled here.........been through all the usual troubleshooting so far......fried port?


----------



## adcantu

all the usual troubleshooting so im sure youve tried another device to the same RJ45? hook up a laptop to the same cable if you can, see if you have connectivity.

( I literally do this 3 or 4 times a day in peoples homes! I see bad cables / bad routers all the time )


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


all the usual troubleshooting so im sure youve tried another device to the same RJ45? hook up a laptop to the same cable if you can, see if you have connectivity.

( I literally do this 3 or 4 times a day in peoples homes! I see bad cables / bad routers all the time )


no laptop but yeah used same cable on other computer and works fine, got replacement modem as well as new router today, getting ready to try that, then worse case the pci lan card i got.........back soon..........thanks!!


----------



## adcantu

Hey Tweeky, you have your video cards in slots 1 and 3 right? did you have to get a 9cm bridge?

found this one from ASUS http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2012 but it doesnt list crosshair iv extreme as compatible. is this what you are using?


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


maybe wrong area, but you guys are way to helpful not to start here, anyone having lan issues on the formula board, came home yesterday to "indentifying" and can not connect at all?? lan leds seem to be working but nothing happens and im kinda baffled here.........been through all the usual troubleshooting so far......fried port?


I have the same SSD that you bought. I had some issues too but I fixed it by going to BIOS and checking the settings. Are you going to use it as your only drive or have windows installed on it? If so check the BIOS and make sure you have it set up right in the drive section.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12414097*
> maybe wrong area, but you guys are way to helpful not to start here, anyone having lan issues on the formula board, came home yesterday to "indentifying" and can not connect at all?? lan leds seem to be working but nothing happens and im kinda baffled here.........been through all the usual troubleshooting so far......fried port?


i not had any lan issues on the formula board
Try control panel-device manager-check for yellow marks
Try bios-tools-AI net 2-check lan cable


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12414792*
> Hey Tweeky, you have your video cards in slots 1 and 3 right? did you have to get a 9cm bridge?
> 
> found this one from ASUS http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2012 but it doesnt list crosshair iv extreme as compatible. is this what you are using?


yes ports #1 and #3
the motherboard came with a 90 mm bridge
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=search_list&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=crossfire+bridge


----------



## Tweeky

remove


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12414792*
> Hey Tweeky, you have your video cards in slots 1 and 3 right? did you have to get a 9cm bridge?
> 
> found this one from ASUS http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2012 but it doesnt list crosshair iv extreme as compatible. is this what you are using?


yes it is


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12416523*
> i not had any lan issues on the formula board
> Try control panel-device manager-check for yellow marks
> Try bios-tools-AI net 2-check lan cable


thanks tweeky, but against all my ISP was telling me...i swaped out my modem and all is well once again


----------



## adcantu

Your ISP didn't want you to try a new modem? I work for AT&T as a field service tech. I swap out modems like crazy!


----------



## JRHudson

Hey guys, quick question!
I want to reattach just the SB block on my crosshair iv formula board, can I just cut the heat pipe and reattach?


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12417983*
> Your ISP didn't want you to try a new modem? I work for AT&T as a field service tech. I swap out modems like crazy!


tech gal i was dealing with, said in no way was it modem related........but i got ol time warner


----------



## vespillo23

now never really messd with graphics benchmarks n such, but wanted to give some a try and well............cant pass a one, they all seem to crash, tried that cinebench...3dmark-11 and even 3dmark-vantage, i either blue screen and program just locks and or crashes=/.....i can handle prime at current settings but no graphics test,,,,,,,,,,HELP


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JRHudson*


Hey guys, quick question!
I want to reattach just the SB block on my crosshair iv formula board, can I just cut the heat pipe and reattach?


you could but I do not know what would happen with temps, and needles to say you would void the warranty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


now never really messd with graphics benchmarks n such, but wanted to give some a try and well............cant pass a one, they all seem to crash, tried that cinebench...3dmark-11 and even 3dmark-vantage, i either blue screen and program just locks and or crashes=/.....i can handle prime at current settings but no graphics test,,,,,,,,,,HELP










Ok Few questions. Gpu at stock? What is your FSB and NB voltage (MB-NB not CPU-NB) 3d mark programs are a PITA. If you change you GPU config you have to remove and reinstall the "system info" program for it to work again.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JRHudson*


Hey guys, quick question!
I want to reattach just the SB block on my crosshair iv formula board, can I just cut the heat pipe and reattach?


Yes you can but do not do it! There is a vacuum in the heat pipe if you cut it you will let all the vacuum out and it will not work!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12419790*
> now never really messd with graphics benchmarks n such, but wanted to give some a try and well............cant pass a one, they all seem to crash, tried that cinebench...3dmark-11 and even 3dmark-vantage, i either blue screen and program just locks and or crashes=/.....i can handle prime at current settings but no graphics test,,,,,,,,,,HELP


keep track of your Temperatures
then
lower your overclock and test again


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


tech gal i was dealing with, said in no way was it modem related........but i got ol time warner


Be careful of those "tech galâ€™s"


----------



## vespillo23

Ok Few questions. Gpu at stock? What is your FSB and NB voltage (MB-NB not CPU-NB) 3d mark programs are a PITA. If you change you GPU config you have to remove and reinstall the "system info" program for it to work again.[/QUOTE]

FSB-250,NB not touched it so its stock volts 1.1ish i believe yep GPU is at stock setting right now, ..hmmmm in CPUID its showing 0.88v for the video card, same with AIDA64(everest)

if im reading right voltage should be at 1.125? not my 0.88v

EDIT....okay changed physX option from auto......to cpu and i get through the test now


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone managed to get a GTS 450 & 6870 to work together?


----------



## adcantu

ok quick question.

I got everything for my new rig in except the video cards. Long story short, lost somewhere in shipment. UPS and amazon are trying to figure out whats going on.

In the meantime, I have a ATI Radeon HD 4350 512MB DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-436-_-Product sitting in my closet. Can I install that card on my MB and get everything running? Need to do my win7 install and such. then when I get the two hd6970s would I have issues putting them in?


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


ok quick question.

I got everything for my new rig in except the video cards. Long story short, lost somewhere in shipment. UPS and amazon are trying to figure out whats going on.

In the meantime, I have a ATI Radeon HD 4350 512MB DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-436-_-Product sitting in my closet. Can I install that card on my MB and get everything running? Need to do my win7 install and such. then when I get the two hd6970s would I have issues putting them in?


Install it, no worries.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12439893*
> Has anyone managed to get a GTS 450 & 6870 to work together?


not that I know of. But use the guide for hydra with the 450 in slot 1 and the 6870 in slot 2. GL and let us know how she runs.


----------



## Silv3r350

I'm having trouble deciding what RAM to go with on my Crosshair IV Extreme with AMD 1090T CPU set-up. I'm looking to purchase it tomorrow hopefully. I was looking into OCZ's AMD Black Edition RAM built specifically for the BE CPU's. But NewEgg stopped selling it, then I read on here about the G.Skill Flare 8G RAM and was going to buy that... And yet again NewEgg pulled that off, so I'm looking for suggestions on different types of RAM to pick up for it. So best thing I can say is just shoot me what you think (With my luck recently if there is a certain RAM that you like and don't want it to disappear off NewEgg then DON'T SUGGEST IT!) LOL hahaha. But anything suggestions would be great, thanks guys!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

they do have the 9-9-9 version is stock newegg.com


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well I have had nothing but problems with my formula. Half the time I boot it hangs, I have to restart it 2-3 times to get past BIOS. Then the other half time I have no keyboard detected error. Also, front audio ports only work sometimes...think I might have to order a new MB and rma this again


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12458691*
> Well I have had nothing but problems with my formula. Half the time I boot it hangs, I have to restart it 2-3 times to get past BIOS. Then the other half time I have no keyboard detected error. Also, front audio ports only work sometimes...think I might have to order a new MB and rma this again


if your key board and/or mouse transmitter has a usb and a ps2 connectors use only one not both

do you have trouble booting with your mother board set to defaults?
try a reset with the button on back

use a sound connector from an old case to test the mother board connector

check in [control panel] [device manager] for yellow marks


----------



## Kahbrohn

PC Probe...

Does it have a "tendency" of issuing false alarms as "53.76V VCore"??? I'd like to keep the alarms on in case a fan were to go out for example but this temp at 98*C or unusually high voltages is frequent... and annoying.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silv3r350;12458581*
> I'm having trouble deciding what RAM to go with on my Crosshair IV Extreme with AMD 1090T CPU set-up. I'm looking to purchase it tomorrow hopefully. I was looking into OCZ's AMD Black Edition RAM built specifically for the BE CPU's. But NewEgg stopped selling it, then I read on here about the G.Skill Flare 8G RAM and was going to buy that... And yet again NewEgg pulled that off, so I'm looking for suggestions on different types of RAM to pick up for it. So best thing I can say is just shoot me what you think (With my luck recently if there is a certain RAM that you like and don't want it to disappear off NewEgg then DON'T SUGGEST IT!) LOL hahaha. But anything suggestions would be great, thanks guys!!!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231371


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12459279*
> PC Probe...
> 
> Does it have a "tendency" of issuing false alarms as "53.76V VCore"??? I'd like to keep the alarms on in case a fan were to go out for example but this temp at 98*C or unusually high voltages is frequent... and annoying.


Yes; once in a wile. There is a volume control in Config - Preference - set to 15

Also check fans [_really good fans work better_] and fan connections {it might be a bad fan

down load and install the latest version ?


----------



## Silv3r350

I was looking @ those. Was looking for something with 8GB or better. But I could always just buy the 4GB then upgrade later if need be. Because like I said before everyone seems to say you can't really get much better than the Flare RAM for that setup is that correct?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silv3r350*


I was looking @ those. Was looking for something with 8GB or better. But I could always just buy the 4GB then upgrade later if need be. Because like I said before everyone seems to say you can't really get much better than the Flare RAM for that setup is that correct?


As far as I know they are the best for the setup. And go with Tweeky' slink cause those are the 2000Mhz sticks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silv3r350*


I was looking @ those. Was looking for something with 8GB or better. But I could always just buy the 4GB then upgrade later if need be. Because like I said before everyone seems to say you can't really get much better than the Flare RAM for that setup is that correct?


you might try these and if they work let us know ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231435


----------



## Silv3r350

Hmm. Those could be an option Tweeky, and what did you mean by (And go with Tweeky' slink cause those are the 2000Mhz sticks) Ecplise?


----------



## Silv3r350

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231449 These are the exact same just 4gb and no fan correct? cuz I was looking at that they would be a little cheaper for the 8gb setup


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silv3r350*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231449 These are the exact same just 4gb and no fan correct? cuz I was looking at that they would be a little cheaper for the 8gb setup


yes-
they look good but i have not used them
the g. skill flairs above i have used and they are made for amd cpu's


----------



## Silv3r350

Well I think I might be daring and take a stab @ trying them out. And will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silv3r350;12462968*
> Well I think I might be daring and take a stab @ trying them out. And will let you guys know how it goes.


See your PM, on my thoughts about it, however, if you have any issues we will try and get you working on them so don't worry


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


See your PM, on my thoughts about it, however, if you have any issues we will try and get you working on them so don't worry










The Rips will work on the Crosshair. I ran my Bros 8 Gigs on mine for a short bit. Fired right up. But you might have to go into the BIOS and adjust them to get the stock settings depending on the stock frequency. Shouldn't matter though unless the back end is higher than listed.









Oh yes I sent request to edit so anytime someone wants to give me permission that would be greatly appreciated.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The Rips will work on the Crosshair. I ran my Bros 8 Gigs on mine for a short bit. Fired right up. But you might have to go into the BIOS and adjust them to get the stock settings depending on the stock frequency. Shouldn't matter though unless the back end is higher than listed.









Oh yes I sent request to edit so anytime someone wants to give me permission that would be greatly appreciated.









~Ceadder










Just send me or Ragin a PM and we will gladly edit the list for you. It;s not that I dont trust you guys it's just that my other list got all fubar'd up when I let it as public so from that point on I decided that it needed to be locked down because it took 3 weeks to get the list back to where it was.


----------



## mekaw

add me to the club


----------



## vespillo23

tried playing my first game on new rig (call of duty-black ops) and well i keep getting BSOD, could be after 10 in to over an hour...usually its DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and once or twice was NVLDDMKM.SYS which i think is nvidia related?...but im stumped can pass all kinds of stress tests and watch movies , but not a game, please advise?=/


----------



## antuk15

Guys I'm struggling to get 300fsb on my Extreme

HT voltage is auto and CPU/NB is 1.3v

What voltages should I be looking at?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12478951*
> tried playing my first game on new rig (call of duty-black ops) and well i keep getting BSOD, could be after 10 in to over an hour...usually its DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and once or twice was NVLDDMKM.SYS which i think is nvidia related?...but im stumped can pass all kinds of stress tests and watch movies , but not a game, please advise?=/


It's Vcore...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mekaw;12477573*
> add me to the club


Oooh nice clean routing of your cooling hoses.









Is it just me or does the Obsidian look like a version of the CM Cosmos but only sitting on a dolly cause some doctor had to amputate his legs?









Don't get me wrong I like the look of the Obby, but there's just something about that Cabinet that I just cannot get past.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mekaw;12477573*
> add me to the club


Please click the link that is above the list you wish to be added to and then fill out the form. It will then automatically add you (may take 5 mins to update)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12478951*
> tried playing my first game on new rig (call of duty-black ops) and well i keep getting BSOD, could be after 10 in to over an hour...usually its DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and once or twice was NVLDDMKM.SYS which i think is nvidia related?...but im stumped can pass all kinds of stress tests and watch movies , but not a game, please advise?=/


Sounds like vcore maybe NB-V. NVLDDMKM is nvidia drivers. It may also be that your GPU OC is unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12479295*
> Guys I'm struggling to get 300fsb on my Extreme
> 
> HT voltage is auto and CPU/NB is 1.3v
> 
> What voltages should I be looking at?


you should be looking at the NB voltage. The MB-NB is the BCLK(FSB) clock generator. My board takes 1.4963(full LLC for ~1.51)NB-V for 320 FSB


----------



## antuk15

I've just reformatted my computer and something fishy has happened!

As my sig says I run 5850 Crossfire with a 9800GT for PhysX now with the Extreme version you have to run that through the Lucid driver to get access and enable slots 4 and 5.

I currently have my 5850's in slots 1 and 4 and my 9800GT in slot 5.

Slot 5 is known for not working unless you load hydra and trick the driver.

But I have *ALL* slots on and working and Hydra aint even installed









Nvidia driver is loaded and so is the CC and cross is on and working loverly


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12480250*
> I've just reformatted my computer and something fishy has happened!
> 
> As my sig says I run 5850 Crossfire with a 9800GT for PhysX now with the Extreme version you have to run that through the Lucid driver to get access and enable slots 4 and 5.
> 
> I currently have my 5850's in slots 1 and 4 and my 9800GT in slot 5.
> 
> Slot 5 is known for not working unless you load hydra and trick the driver.
> 
> But I have *ALL* slots on and working and Hydra aint even installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia driver is loaded and so is the CC and cross is on and working loverly


did you format the drive before you reinstalled or did you just reinstall? Without a proper format it is possible that windows still had the drivers and for some reason decided to load them ??? That is strange for sure though!


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay I've updated my system with the docs.

I didn't have too much of a problem filling out the form but things like CPU-NB speed eludes me for the moment. I'll have to go back and update it later once I get more experienced with this.









So I posted "? Stock" every place where a Clocker with slightly better than n00b awareness would. Which I would be even more experienced had my system not been down for 6 months. At least I got the NB fixed and running a chilly 41-44c at Idle.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12480342*
> Kay I've updated my system with the docs.
> 
> I didn't have too much of a problem filling out the form but things like CPU-NB speed eludes me for the moment. I'll have to go back and update it later once I get more experienced with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I posted "? Stock" every place where a Clocker with slightly better than n00b awareness would. Which I would be even more experienced had my system not been down for 6 months. At least I got the NB fixed and running a chilly 41-44c at Idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No problem when you need it edited just send me a PM with the info you need changed and I will be more then happy to edit it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12480375*
> No problem when you need it edited just send me a PM with the info you need changed and I will be more then happy to edit it.


Cool. Well I may just hold off til I go after 4.+ Ghz. I've had it up to 3.8 and it was completely stable, but that was a button clock and I'm looking to step up my game.









I have RoG connect on my Netbook(which I'm selling) but I don't think I'll ever use it. It's specifically Voltage with no access to the Multiplier or anything to set my OC up with. About the only thing I can see that ROGC is good for is tightening up the voltages to make the initial attempt more stable w/o having to go back into the BIOS multiple times. Nice but I like going into the BIOS. Too bad NB jumps up to 54c if I'm in there too long. I need to move the upper Chassis fan to Chassis 2 and mover the Rear Chassis fan to OPT_2. Can't iggy the 20cm Case fan which is rated to something like 800rpm. So my alarm goes off if it gets down to under 500rpm. And with good reason too since it slows down too much to effectively wick away the heat being built up on the NB.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12480323*
> did you format the drive before you reinstalled or did you just reinstall? Without a proper format it is possible that windows still had the drivers and for some reason decided to load them ??? That is strange for sure though!


Yep, I do a quick run of Killdisk in DOS to blank the drives.

I do have the PCIEX slots that I'm not using disabled using the switches on the motherboard


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12479304*
> It's Vcore...


as in cpu?........


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12480167*
> 
> Sounds like vcore maybe NB-V. NVLDDMKM is nvidia drivers. It may also be that your GPU OC is unstable.
> 
> the actually NBv? or ya meaning CPU-NB>=)....card is currently not OC at all


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12480897*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12480167*
> 
> Sounds like vcore maybe NB-V. NVLDDMKM is nvidia drivers. It may also be that your GPU OC is unstable.
> 
> the actually NBv? or ya meaning CPU-NB>=)....card is currently not OC at all
> 
> 
> 
> actual MB-NB voltage but with no OC I would bet on vcore.
Click to expand...


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12482075*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12480897*
> 
> actual MB-NB voltage but with no OC I would bet on vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, but just in case what ya thinking i should bumpMB-NB voltage to, its stock so its 1.1vIsh.......and with vcore i assume its cpu voltage your saying, pretty much at 1.40v in widows so its like 1.39 ish in bios.crank it up to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tweeky

Just installed Win 7 *SP1* 64 bit from Microsoft down load. It is Prime 95 stable with the oridginal over clock setting. See Sig.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12486033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed Win 7 *SP1* 64 bit from Microsoft down load. It is Prime 95 stable with the oridginal over clock setting. See Sig.


Home Premium I'm assuming?









Congratulations either way.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12486033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed Win 7 *SP1* 64 bit from Microsoft down load. It is Prime 95 stable with the oridginal over clock setting. See Sig.


Just downloaded and installed too. Just waiting a couple days to make sure there isnt any more hangups with my MB before i overclock.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12486033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed Win 7 *SP1* 64 bit from Microsoft down load. It is Prime 95 stable with the oridginal over clock setting. See Sig.


so i take it you did not take it back to stock settings for the install?=)


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12488859*
> so i take it you did not take it back to stock settings for the install?=)


Is it recommended to take it to stock for the install?


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12489294*
> Is it recommended to take it to stock for the install?


well for me windows always install way smoother with no overclock, never tried with just a service pack=) and system overclocked


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I have one but a stick of my ram is being RMA'd so I'll wait =P the single channel 4gb stick makes everything look bad


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12488859*
> so i take it you did not take it back to stock settings for the install?=)


no: installed it with over clock setting








many other microsoft update had been installed with over clock settings


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12490404*
> no installed it with over clock setting


awesome, well done


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12489294*
> Is it recommended to take it to stock for the install?


i would think that the computer should be running completely stable before instillation


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12490491*
> i would think that the computer should be running completely stable before instillation


How would you tell if you don't install the OS beforehand?









Mmm I loves me somes chicken and egg references.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Freakn

Got my 6870 + 450 to work with Lucid on '06 and BFBC2









Now for some more testing


----------



## fatalizer

hi guys, just a question... is possible to install a pci-xpress 1X card in a pci-xpress 16X???

in this case an Asus xonar.

is this possible???


----------



## Freakn

Dirt 2 results with 6870 alone is 42min / 69 avg with everything maxed

But with 6870/450 Lucid it was 52min / 75 avg


----------



## StormXLR

Hey








i just wanted to ask if this
temps are normal with my setup ?








http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy125/StormXLR/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR;12493470*
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to ask if this
> temps are normal with my setup ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy125/StormXLR/Untitled-1.jpg


they look good to me
just keep all your temps below 60 C


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12490952*
> How would you tell if you don't install the OS beforehand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm I loves me somes chicken and egg references.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


If you can play the latest games and any of the stress test programs without problems.
I have not had trouble with Microsoft's updates and my over clock setting in the pasted.
I was running prime stable before SP1 and after installing SP1 I am running prime stable -
Thats eggs to chickens









Man! I am so hungry I could eat chicken with the eggs still in it!


----------



## [CyGnus]

And you can add +10ºC to the CPU cause the sensor reads it wrong, But keep that below 60ºC full load and no problems


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


And you can add +10ÂºC to the CPU cause the sensor reads it wrong, But keep that below 60ÂºC full load and no problems


It better not read it wrong. I put an assload of work into my CPU/NB and Cooler setup so if it's -10c wrong someone gots some splainin to do.









No seriously though I doubt that it's a 10c degree split. Maybe 1 or 2c but not 10c. Especially when I have Hardware monitor and it's pretty much right there with PC Probe II in reported temps and I doubt the BIOS is 10c degrees off cause I've gone in there after noticing that my NB was runnin a bit high(stupid CM and their low RPM 200s'







) and I always check the temps before muckin with my settings.

Intel is off 10c yes. AMD not so much.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It better not read it wrong. I put an assload of work into my CPU/NB and Cooler setup so if it's -10c wrong someone gots some splainin to do.









No seriously though I doubt that it's a 10c degree split. Maybe 1 or 2c but not 10c. Especially when I have Hardware monitor and it's pretty much right there with PC Probe II in reported temps and I doubt the BIOS is 10c degrees off cause I've gone in there after noticing that my NB was runnin a bit high(stupid CM and their low RPM 200s'







) and I always check the temps before muckin with my settings.

Intel is off 10c yes. AMD not so much.









~Ceadder










I like PC Probe II I feel itâ€™s a good reference


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12495729*
> It better not read it wrong. I put an assload of work into my CPU/NB and Cooler setup so if it's -10c wrong someone gots some splainin to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously though I doubt that it's a 10c degree split. Maybe 1 or 2c but not 10c. Especially when I have Hardware monitor and it's pretty much right there with PC Probe II in reported temps and I doubt the BIOS is 10c degrees off cause I've gone in there after noticing that my NB was runnin a bit high(stupid CM and their low RPM 200s'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I always check the temps before muckin with my settings.
> 
> Intel is off 10c yes. AMD not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


the AMD Hexs cores are ~10 off. It has nothing to do with software and everything to do with hardware. If they were not off by that much I would be breaking the laws of Thermodynamics because at idle my core temps read lower then the ambient temps that are used to cool it, and we all know that when using air @ X degrees to cool something that produces heat that something will NEVER be able to be below X degrees without some sort of active cooling.


----------



## The Sandman

On this very subject (cores temps off by 10c) I came across this thread just a while back. Have you guys seen it? http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/931241-interesting-information-amd-about-1090t.html
Myself I'm still going by the cpu temp as a max of 55c but this thread is a very interesting explanation of why the cores read the way they do from AMD it self. Check it out if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

hi all i hope this is the right place if not sorry! ive just bought the above board and bought 2xevga 570,s i placed them in slots 2 and 4,upon windows sighn in it hangs every time,i can get in safe mode but as soon as nvidea drivers are installed upon the you must restart your computer message nothing happens same hanging in same place.both cards are wworking seperatly in slot 1.can any one help please


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12497538*
> On this very subject (cores temps off by 10c) I came across this thread just a while back. Have you guys seen it? http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/931241-interesting-information-amd-about-1090t.html
> Myself I'm still going by the cpu temp as a max of 55c but this thread is a very interesting explanation of why the cores read the way they do from AMD it self. Check it out if you haven't read it yet.


Great find! I did not even think about the fact that as the rep said the temp sensors are inaccurate the further they are from TJ max.

+rep


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT;12499486*
> hi all i hope this is the right place if not sorry! ive just bought the above board and bought 2xevga 570,s i placed them in slots 2 and 4,upon windows sighn in it hangs every time,i can get in safe mode but as soon as nvidea drivers are installed upon the you must restart your computer message nothing happens same hanging in same place.both cards are wworking seperatly in slot 1.can any one help please


thought it was slot 1 and 3, not 2 and 4. try that.


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

hi m8,i tryed what you said.no hang recognised both cards in device manage i enabled hydralogix.then 5 mins later pc died,no power on case nor board.any ideas whats gone wrong i have a thermaltake tough power 750w psu sli certified im baffled why there no power now


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT;12500020*
> hi m8,i tryed what you said.no hang recognised both cards in device manage i enabled hydralogix.then 5 mins later pc died,no power on case nor board.any ideas whats gone wrong i have a thermaltake tough power 750w psu sli certified im baffled why there no power now


thermatake does not make good psu's. see if you can borrow a friends psu and test your system. if you do order a new psu, and want to stay in the 750w range, my psu is one of the better 750w's out there.(and is only $99 after rebates right now)

edit, also go to the top of the page to user cp, then on the left side down to add system and fill out your pc specs so we know exactly what you have so we can help you better.

EDIT AGAIN: if it was the thermaltake thoughpower grand, it is a good psu. you still need to test it. try booting with 1 card, removing all but 1 stick of ram, then seeing if you can boot again.


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Updated cp as much as i know lool will try borrow a psu see if its that







thx for the replys


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


hi all i hope this is the right place if not sorry! ive just bought the above board and bought 2xevga 570,s i placed them in slots 2 and 4,upon windows sighn in it hangs every time,i can get in safe mode but as soon as nvidea drivers are installed upon the you must restart your computer message nothing happens same hanging in same place.both cards are wworking seperatly in slot 1.can any one help please










should be slots 1 and 2 and you will need the Hydra drivers.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


hi m8,i tryed what you said.no hang recognised both cards in device manage i enabled hydralogix.then 5 mins later pc died,no power on case nor board.any ideas whats gone wrong i have a thermaltake tough power 750w psu sli certified im baffled why there no power now










24 pin power connector
8 pin power connector
cpu fans connector
power supply switch
power cord
do any of the fans run
any lights on the mother board
remove all video cards and try to boot


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

HI each card requires 2x 6 pin connecter.no lights what so ever no fans spinning.i hear the electric as i put power cable in to tower but thats it no power without cards mate,you think its psu then?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT;12500910*
> HI each card requires 2x 6 pin connecter.no lights what so ever no fans spinning.i hear the electric as i put power cable in to tower but thats it no power without cards mate,you think its psu then?


did you try the 1 stick of ram, 1 gpu? if so, can you take your psu to a pc shop and see if they can test it?


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


did you try the 1 stick of ram, 1 gpu? if so, can you take your psu to a pc shop and see if they can test it?


yeah ill take it to a shop see if they can test it for me tomorrow.will update you guyz tomorrow many thx for your help much appreciated


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


yeah ill take it to a shop see if they can test it for me tomorrow.will update you guyz tomorrow many thx for your help much appreciated










Here's how to test the PSU.

Remove *ALL* of the power cables from your system. 
Take the PSU out of your system. 
Flip the power switch to the off position.
Plug in the PSU.
make a jumper wire that is ~ 2-5 inches in length (or use a paper clip)
attach the wire or paper clip to the green wire that is roughly in the middle of the 24 pin and the other end to any black wire in the 24 pin connector.
flip the PSU switch to the ON position.
if It fires up it is not dead if it does not fire up it is dead.

edit: link


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12501593*
> Here's how to test the PSU.
> 
> Remove *ALL* of the power cables from your system.
> Take the PSU out of your system.
> Flip the power switch to the off position.
> Plug in the PSU.
> make a jumper wire that is ~ 2-5 inches in length (or use a paper clip)
> attach the wire or paper clip to the green wire that is roughly in the middle of the 24 pin and the other end to any black wire in the 24 pin connector.
> flip the PSU switch to the ON position.
> if It fires up it is not dead if it does not fire up it is dead.
> 
> edit: link


I knew there was a way to do this, just didn't know exactly how. Thanks. Going to keep that link fav'd so I don't loose it.


----------



## cgreen

Is there any other RAM choices besides the G.SKILL FLARE CL7-9-7-24 Phenom II X6 Memory Kit, there seems to be NO stock on these anywhere in Canada?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgreen*


Is there any other RAM choices besides the G.SKILL FLARE CL7-9-7-24 Phenom II X6 Memory Kit, there seems to be NO stock on these anywhere in Canada?


Can always go with the tried and true Dominators.









~Ceadder


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Lately I have been having some pretty weird issues with my whole system shutting off and locking up randomly when I play BC 2 or anything else. So looking further I did the usual steps such as backing off my overclocks and trying both video cards individually. Reinstalled the whole system as well as even opening my window in the dead of winter to lower my rooms ambient temps to see if that helped. I purchased the mobo back in December but I'm pretty sure I have the north bridge issues that the earlier adopters had. I do plan on taking it out this weekend to double check however I was curious if any of you had any other ideas as to what could possibly be causing this?

Cpu idle was at 22 C load was around 45 C. North bridge idle right now is 35 at all stock settings. Case is well ventilated and would even up all the kaze 3ks to full with my controller and it still would do the same thing.

Everything is at stock voltages now. OC'd Cpu voltage was 1.45 and NB was 1.3.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shamslapchopwow*


Lately I have been having some pretty weird issues with my whole system shutting off and locking up randomly when I play BC 2 or anything else. So looking further I did the usual steps such as backing off my overclocks and trying both video cards individually. Reinstalled the whole system as well as even opening my window in the dead of winter to lower my rooms ambient temps to see if that helped. I purchased the mobo back in December but I'm pretty sure I have the north bridge issues that the earlier adopters had. I do plan on taking it out this weekend to double check however I was curious if any of you had any other ideas as to what could possibly be causing this?

Cpu idle was at 22 C load was around 45 C. North bridge idle right now is 35 at all stock settings. Case is well ventilated and would even up all the kaze 3ks to full with my controller and it still would do the same thing.

Everything is at stock voltages now. OC'd Cpu voltage was 1.45 and NB was 1.3.


at stock do you have the same problem?
what ATI drivers are you using?
what are GPU temps?
Does it only hapen when going into a game?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

want your input:
My CPU's AMD max temp is 72.
It has not seen 60.(loads @ 55 MAX)
Should I push it more?


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


want your input:
My CPU's AMD max temp is 72.
It has not seen 60.(loads @ 55 MAX)
Should I push it more?


Hellz yeah


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


at stock do you have the same problem?
what ATI drivers are you using?
what are GPU temps?
Does it only hapen when going into a game?


Stock the same problem occurs.

Drivers 11.2 but it did it before that

Gpu temps do not go over 50C

Yes it only happens when I game even if its simple like league of legends.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgreen;12502898*
> Is there any other RAM choices besides the G.SKILL FLARE CL7-9-7-24 Phenom II X6 Memory Kit, there seems to be NO stock on these anywhere in Canada?


take a look at these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231410
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231449


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12504327*
> want your input:
> My CPU's AMD max temp is 72.
> It has not seen 60.(loads @ 55 MAX)
> Should I push it more?


http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=652&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=

Its a go for 70 C, [the max. voltage is 1.375] if you give it to much voltage then what will happen ?

to much voltage and it wont matter what the temp. is ?
(at the factory they put smoke in them chips and if you let the smoke out they will not work !)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamslapchopwow;12505499*
> Stock the same problem occurs.
> 
> Drivers 11.2 but it did it before that
> 
> Gpu temps do not go over 50C
> 
> Yes it only happens when I game even if its simple like league of legends.


you might try this:

set bios to default wit the button on back
scandisk your hard drive all 5 steps
run drive sweeper and remove video driver and sound driver
reinstall video and sound driver
check device manager - system - for yellow marks
reisall the game and update it


----------



## Tweeky

If one tries to pick high freq. [2000 and above] memory from the QVL list and then tries buy memory from an e-story? MAN there is a memory shortage? Where did all memory go?

I need high Freq. [2000 and above] with low timings that is *compatible* and *available* for AMD what do you suggest?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

So is it the norm for asus ai suite to report incorrect voltages? Because in one night it kept throwing alerts for my vcore, nb, and sb. Saying they were spiking at like 65v


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12508319*
> So is it the norm for asus ai suite to report incorrect voltages? Because in one night it kept throwing alerts for my vcore, nb, and sb. Saying they were spiking at like 65v


i think so i like to use PC Probe II as a back up program i run it in the back ground so its easy to compair


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if it's behaving like my PC Probe II does sometimes it's in the settings. Like if I get smart and mess with the settings in the BIOS(fans,temps and voltage) and then don't adjust PC Probe II to reflect those changes, I'll get that dreadful Klaxon alert. Not bad if your speaker system is set low, but if you're wearing headphones or gaming that thing can be grating on the nerves. I swear I've jumped right out of my skin on more than one occasion. Mostly due to being in a dark room playing Call of Pripyat on high volume.









Especially when it's a nighttime dungeon crawl when Snorks and Zombies are about.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I'll have to do that. Im a little freaked out after seeing that guy on here that fell victim to an ultra psu


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12508004*
> you might try this:
> 
> set bios to default wit the button on back
> scandisk your hard drive all 5 steps
> run drive sweeper and remove video driver and sound driver
> reinstall video and sound driver
> check device manager - system - for yellow marks
> reinstall the game and update it


Tried that along with wiping both the ssd and the hdd and starting from scratch and it still does the same thing.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12508417*
> Well if it's behaving like my PC Probe II does sometimes it's in the settings. Like if I get smart and mess with the settings in the BIOS(fans,temps and voltage) and then don't adjust PC Probe II to reflect those changes, I'll get that dreadful Klaxon alert. Not bad if your speaker system is set low, but if you're wearing headphones or gaming that thing can be grating on the nerves. I swear I've jumped right out of my skin on more than one occasion. Mostly due to being in a dark room playing Call of Pripyat on high volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when it's a nighttime dungeon crawl when Snorks and Zombies are about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


There is a volume control in PC Probe II under CONFIG set it to about 3


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12508396*
> i think so i like to use PC Probe II as a back up program i run it in the back ground so its easy to compair


Ive been seeing the exact same thing, every few mins I get a warning that something is jumped up to 65v, vcore NB SB . Going to try out PC Probe II and see how it goes.

Are the temps using RC Bluetooth accurate? been watching them through my phone vs the temps from asus ai suite... everything shows the same except CPU which is usually 4-8 degrees off, with ai suite showing a higher temp.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12508396*
> i think so i like to use PC Probe II as a back up program i run it in the back ground so its easy to compair


I am convinced it is a but with the Prob II software. I run Probe II along with Aida64 (in log mode) and I will see the Probe II "jump" up to 65+ volts on Vcore but Aida64 remains normal and shows no spiking.

Anyways... 65 volts would fry the CPU I would think... so as long as my rig does not smell like KFC, I should be good.


----------



## Tweeky

Are these programs accurate






























If you had many temp. programs running you could take an average and you probably would not be off more than 5 - 15 C


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*









Are these programs accurit































They look accurate. Within 1-3c at any rate.

Did you do the full NB fix?









Don't forget though that Thuban runs cooler but the socket is the Temp sensor and displays hotter than it really is.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shamslapchopwow*


Stock the same problem occurs.

Drivers 11.2 but it did it before that

Gpu temps do not go over 50C

Yes it only happens when I game even if its simple like league of legends.


One of two things is happening IMHO. 
A. a gpu is dying
B. the powersupply dying.
C. reinstall windows and try again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Its a go for 70 C, [the max. voltage is 1.375] if you give it to much voltage then what will happen ?

to much voltage and it wont matter what the temp. is ?
(at the factory they put smoke in them chips and if you let the smoke out they will not work !)


O crap max is 1.375??? THIS IS OCN!!!!! I have been running with 1.5v forever! I think I may set my limit @ 1.65v

toooooo much voltage(2V) and the chip *may* die but highly unlikely if temps are ok.








factory smoke!!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

That brings me to a question... the temp probes that the CPU temps are read from, are the in the CPU or part of the MB itself?

Never trusted AMD OD much for readings...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*









Are these programs accurit






























If you had many temp. programs running you could take an average and you probably would not be off more than 5 - 10 C


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12510279*
> That brings me to a question... the temp probes that the CPU temps are read from, are the in the CPU or part of the MB itself?
> 
> Never trusted AMD OD much for readings...


the CPU temp probe is on the MB in the socket IIRC.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


They look accurate. Within 1-3c at any rate.

Did you do the full NB fix?









Don't forget though that Thuban runs cooler but the socket is the Temp sensor and displays hotter than it really is.









~Ceadder










yes and after the temp were a lot better [formula board]


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

hi guys a update it was the psu that blew luckily no other components were damaged i only had a 700w psu i bought a coolermaster silent pro 80+ Â£130.00 gold series. cards are in slots 1and2 cards are both recognised also had to download new hydra drivers that support 570,s many thx to all who helped last night top dollar peepz great forum will stick around







temps are gpu1=33c gpu2=28c fans 60% idle


----------



## luches

hello OCN fellows.. I'm in need on some help ragarding CH iv .

cutting it short,I have gotten a very good deal on a asus CH IV, so im taking it. But I have heard this board has got lots of ram compatibility issues. I will be using the rams in Sig rig on the board . According to qualification list on their site, the board supports the first Adata Gaming series, but the list is out dated and no mention of the Gaming series V2. it's the 2000 mhz kit BTW.

I think its gonna be fine, But I gotta make sure. Has some tested ADATA Gaming series V2 ram kit on this board ? do you think it will support it ?


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


One of two things is happening IMHO. 
A. a gpu is dying
B. the powersupply dying.
C. reinstall windows and try again.


Well thats depressing







. I'll try the reinstall this weekend and see if that helps.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


hi guys a update it was the psu that blew luckily no other components were damaged i only had a 700w psu i bought a coolermaster silent pro 80+ Â£130.00 gold series. cards are in slots 1and2 cards are both recognised also had to download new hydra drivers that support 570,s many thx to all who helped last night top dollar peepz great forum will stick around







temps are gpu1=33c gpu2=28c fans 60% idle


if you put them in slot 1 and 2, then 2nd slot card will run at 8X instead of 16x. pretty sure you are suppose to use slot 1 and 3


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


if you put them in slot 1 and 2, then 2nd slot card will run at 8X instead of 16x. pretty sure you are suppose to use slot 1 and 3


it is different with the extreme. Slots 1 and 3 are the AMD chipset. Slots 2,4,5 are on Hydra.
For Hydra to work cards need to be in slots 1 and 2 and will run @ 16x - 16X


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


it is different with the extreme. Slots 1 and 3 are the AMD chipset. Slots 2,4,5 are on Hydra.
For Hydra to work cards need to be in slots 1 and 2 and will run @ 16x - 16X


sorry, my bad


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


hello OCN fellows.. I'm in need on some help ragarding CH iv .

cutting it short,I have gotten a very good deal on a asus CH IV, so im taking it. But I have heard this board has got lots of ram compatibility issues. I will be using the rams in Sig rig on the board . According to qualification list on their site, the board supports the first Adata Gaming series, but the list is out dated and no mention of the Gaming series V2. it's the 2000 mhz kit BTW.

I think its gonna be fine, But I gotta make sure. Has some tested ADATA Gaming series V2 ram kit on this board ? do you think it will support it ?


I am sure someone will give you an answer here shortly (I am not that knowledgeable in things like this - sorry) but may I suggest you also ask in the ASUS CHIV forum as well? this will expand your chances of a good answer and you may have better luck in finding someone there with your RAM already working on the CHIV already.

I think you will be fine though. My RAM is not included on the QVL but they work just fine. In fact, I can OC them much better here that I could on my old MSI 790FX-GD70.


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


it is different with the extreme. Slots 1 and 3 are the AMD chipset. Slots 2,4,5 are on Hydra.
For Hydra to work cards need to be in slots 1 and 2 and will run @ 16x - 16X


damn more problems,just been in black ops and the pc powered off. also my monitor stopped recieving a signal kept flashing digital analogue till i turned off by the wall faulty board?when the pc powered off the board was still lit just my led,s on tower were off till i powered everything down any ideas/solutions guyz


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


I've looked around for others with this issue but it seems to only be me, unless I missed mention of it someplace - has anyone had issues with the sound on their Formula IV? I've ready about the MIC issues, which I haven't tried on mine yet, but I use a USB headset, so I'm not too concerned about that.

My issue is that it almost sounds like the audio "goes to sleep" or something, and then comes back the next time a sound is produced. For example, you know how sometimes when you first turn your speakers on and they make that kind of interference type noise - that noise that just sounds like speakers first coming on? Basically any time my computer hasn't produced any sounds for a few minutes and then does, it makes this noise.

It's possible it's my speakers (Logitech Z-640 6 Speaker Surround Sound System), I suppose, though that would be pretty coincidental since this only started after I completed this new build. I'll hook them up to my old build again to verify, but I'm pretty sure I already tried this a couple of weeks ago when I first noticed it.

For the record, I installed the audio drivers from the ASUS disc, but did NOT install the Sound Blaster software. I've never cared much for their software, but if someone says that that will fix the issue, then okay, though that would seem odd to me.

Hopefully something stupid easy - any ideas?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheiker*


Make sure you grab any updated drivers from Asus's site.
I didn't even bother installing from the CD shipped, but instead, grabbed everything "live" from Asus, and burned that to a CD, and used that instead.

BTW, I use the builtin sound card as well, with some Klipsch 5.1 speakers, and I do NOT hear the problem you are describing.

So hopefully, it is just a driver issue for you that can be fixed by updating the driver.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Unfortunately, the drivers on their site are the same version as what are on my disc. When I installed these, though, the installed crashed. When I rebooted, it said that they installed successfully. The audio works, but the issue persists. I don't recall if the install crashed when I installed them from the disc or not.

I think I'll see if I can dig out some other speakers and see if those do it as well.


I don't recall if I posted another update on this or not - I don't think so. I tried another set of speakers (2 channel this time) - same issue. So I'm guessing it's the on board sound itself, not the drivers, and not the speakers







I'm surprised I haven't read about this anywhere else at all. I searched the ASUS support forums and didn't see anything either.

I've never worked directly with ASUS support and have heard both good and bad stories. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to contact them? I was thinking about posting to their forums in case any other customers have seen it or can link to a thread I hadn't been able to dig up, etc. But I don't know, perhaps email/phone is better with them?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


I don't recall if I posted another update on this or not - I don't think so. I tried another set of speakers (2 channel this time) - same issue. So I'm guessing it's the on board sound itself, not the drivers, and not the speakers







I'm surprised I haven't read about this anywhere else at all. I searched the ASUS support forums and didn't see anything either.

I've never worked directly with ASUS support and have heard both good and bad stories. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to contact them? I was thinking about posting to their forums in case any other customers have seen it or can link to a thread I hadn't been able to dig up, etc. But I don't know, perhaps email/phone is better with them?


http://service.asus.com/aps/
http://service.asus.com/products_mb.html

they took good care of me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches;12512283*
> hello OCN fellows.. I'm in need on some help ragarding CH iv .
> 
> cutting it short,I have gotten a very good deal on a asus CH IV, so im taking it. But I have heard this board has got lots of ram compatibility issues. I will be using the rams in Sig rig on the board . According to qualification list on their site, the board supports the first Adata Gaming series, but the list is out dated and no mention of the Gaming series V2. it's the 2000 mhz kit BTW.
> 
> I think its gonna be fine, But I gotta make sure. Has some tested ADATA Gaming series V2 ram kit on this board ? do you think it will support it ?


Run what ya brung. Asus boards generally run whatever you put in them. If they won't work try MemOK and then if they still won't work you'll probably have to get a different set. Don't worry you won't hurt your board in the process.

Didn't list my RAM either in the early days(probably still doesn't list it) but I bought the Dominators anyway. I figured if I had to I would just try out what my Bro runs(Ripjaws 1600 series) to see if those worked. Never even had to do that however, but I doubt that would've even mattered since Asus usually powers up regardless. Just puts your frequencies at base clocks.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## travelingpiercer

hello fellow ch4 owners,

ill try to make this short. i have built my first gaming rig. i believe all the specs are listed below but if u need more please ask... i am completely new to OCing but have read LOTS of forums and guides on it. im sure its easy, im just not doing something right. so heres the problems:
i can play WoW without any problems or bsod's but when i try running prime95 i cant seem to get past the 2 hr mark. i WAS crashing on test 1 on all cores b4 contacting gskill tech support. http://gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=7215&page=4 my posts start on the bottom of page 4 and go to page 7. they got me ALMOST there so i thought id try my luck here. memtest-86 v3.5a passes both stick individually but not together??? gskill tech had me change some settings in bios and they both passed together but my system wouldnt boot. does that mean theyre both good? these are the flares and are supposed to be made for the amdx6. rated at 2000mhz. i am using the 1333 multiplier and putting my cpu bus at 300 to reach 2000mhz (thats what tech told me to do). as far as i can tell my cpu temp hasnt gone over 50c. can someone tell me a good monitoring program? i hooked my laptop up to the ROG Connect but wasnt sure what to do there. what about a different stress test program? i have msi afterburner to control my fan speed on the gpu. ran msi kombuster to stress the gpu and all fine. temps never go over 60c at max settings. one thing i should mention, my cpu cooler is so big that i have to use the black slots for my ram. from what ive read that shouldnt be an issue but just wanted to state it here. short... well sorry, i tried. i have lots more questions but ill leave it at this. any and all help is appreciated.
this is my most stable settings:


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travelingpiercer;12516222*
> hello fellow ch4 owners,
> 
> ill try to make this short. i have built my first gaming rig. i believe all the specs are listed below but if u need more please ask... i am completely new to OCing but have read LOTS of forums and guides on it. im sure its easy, im just not doing something right. so heres the problems:
> i can play WoW without any problems or bsod's but when i try running prime95 i cant seem to get past the 2 hr mark. i WAS crashing on test 1 on all cores b4 contacting gskill tech support. http://gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=7215&page=4 my posts start on the bottom of page 4 and go to page 7. they got me ALMOST there so i thought id try my luck here. memtest-86 v3.5a passes both stick individually but not together??? gskill tech had me change some settings in bios and they both passed together but my system wouldnt boot. does that mean theyre both good? these are the flares and are supposed to be made for the amdx6. rated at 2000mhz. i am using the 1333 multiplier and putting my cpu bus at 300 to reach 2000mhz (thats what tech told me to do). as far as i can tell my cpu temp hasnt gone over 50c. can someone tell me a good monitoring program? i hooked my laptop up to the ROG Connect but wasnt sure what to do there. what about a different stress test program? i have msi afterburner to control my fan speed on the gpu. ran msi kombuster to stress the gpu and all fine. temps never go over 60c at max settings. one thing i should mention, my cpu cooler is so big that i have to use the black slots for my ram. from what ive read that shouldnt be an issue but just wanted to state it here. short... well sorry, i tried. i have lots more questions but ill leave it at this. any and all help is appreciated.
> this is my most stable settings:


whats your voltages at mainly cpu and nb-cpu
might also wanna try dropping the fsb and uping the multi for now
ram voltage also might be an issue if its to low for that clock


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I'm thinkin the RAM voltage isn't right either. Try leaving the RAM alone and then do the OC. Set the RAM to Default and go from there. Can't hurt right?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12515973*
> http://service.asus.com/aps/
> http://service.asus.com/products_mb.html
> 
> they took good care of me


Thanks. I hope I don't have to RMA this thing again - that would make two Formula boards...it might be simpler just to get an aftermarket sound card


----------



## Ceadderman

Really not liking the temps coming off my NB. I understand that temps fluctuate with the Ambient temp, but I'm not even playing a game or movie or anything. Just browsing and posting on the Net and my NB is hovering between 47-49c.

I'm thinkin it may be time to redo my paste. I used Ceramique last time cause I didn't want to run out of Shin-Etsu and I was running dangerously low on the stuff. But my temps are not where they should be. After sitting for months my system hovered at 41c to 44c. Now I'm lucky if I'm running at 45c to start.









Not likin this. Not one little bit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

OCZ Freeze may be a good option as well. Saw CompUSA stocked up on it last Saturday so it seems like it hit the market again after a small absence. I run at about 41-44C on the NB doing what you do - with stock TIM/Pads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12519201*
> Really not liking the temps coming off my NB. I understand that temps fluctuate with the Ambient temp, but I'm not even playing a game or movie or anything. Just browsing and posting on the Net and my NB is hovering between 47-49c.
> 
> I'm thinkin it may be time to redo my paste. I used Ceramique last time cause I didn't want to run out of Shin-Etsu and I was running dangerously low on the stuff. But my temps are not where they should be. After sitting for months my system hovered at 41c to 44c. Now I'm lucky if I'm running at 45c to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not likin this. Not one little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


OCZ Freeze may be a good option as well. Saw CompUSA stocked up on it last Saturday so it seems like it hit the market again after a small absence. I run at about 41-44C on the NB doing what you do - with stock TIM/Pads.


Well right now it's running 41c. But that's cause I just woke the Beach up. We'll see. It might just be since it's over the top of the heater but I don't think so cause there is no direct source of airflow at the back of the cabinet. The PSU intakes air from the bottom and blows it out the back. There is a fan directly ahead of that but it blows straight up into the 200mm/PnP setup. So I'm at a loss as to how this thing could run up that high without watching movies or playing games. At least I know that my blue cap Shin-Etsu paste is G751 so if I do change the TIM, I'll be using the best stuff on the market.









I just don't like not having a reasonable answer as to how this thing can get that hot.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Something I have found is that there is no need to raise the ram voltage. Doing so can actually make it unstable. For instance last night I was working on 1280 4-6-6-18-1T with the voltage @ 1.7 (what I usually run) I could make it through POST. Now If I set the voltage to 1.65 I was able to make it past post.


----------



## mrfantastick

I bought two Gainward GTX 560 gs installed on slot 2 and 4. The problem is that you do not enable SLI! How can I do?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfantastick*


I bought two Gainward GTX 560 gs installed on slot 2 and 4. The problem is that you do not enable SLI! How can I do?


you need to be in slots 1 and 2 and download the hydra drivers.


----------



## mrfantastick

Ok, I'll do so! Thank U


----------



## eclipseaudio4

i can remember but you might still not be able to "enable" sli as the hydra chip will do it for you.


----------



## mrfantastick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


i can remember but you might still not be able to "enable" sli as the hydra chip will do it for you.


Yes, sli with Hydra. You think, if i use slot 4 instead of 2? (for a discussion of air). I believe its the same thing. or not?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfantastick*


Yes, sli with Hydra. You think, if i use slot 4 instead of 2? (for a discussion of air). I believe its the same thing. or not?


i think once you get it setup you might be able to use slot 4


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Really not liking the temps coming off my NB. I understand that temps fluctuate with the Ambient temp, but I'm not even playing a game or movie or anything. Just browsing and posting on the Net and my NB is hovering between 47-49c.

I'm thinkin it may be time to redo my paste. I used Ceramique last time cause I didn't want to run out of Shin-Etsu and I was running dangerously low on the stuff. But my temps are not where they should be. After sitting for months my system hovered at 41c to 44c. Now I'm lucky if I'm running at 45c to start.









Not likin this. Not one little bit.









~Ceadder










my NB temps run in the 40's C at idle and uper 50's C loaded
any thing less than 60 C is OK - I used Ceramique on mine because its non conductive


----------



## paulharrison123

A little help please guys!

Just got my formula and have put a new WC loop in it, so im trying to get my OC higher!

Every time I adjust the voltage in the b ios to what I want, I go into coretemp or AMD overdrive and it tells me im only running at 1.3v - WHY! Is it lying, i dont imagine it would even post at 4.3ghz if it wasnt getting the volts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


my NB temps run in the 40's C at idle and uper 50's C loaded
any thing less than 60 C is OK - I used Ceramique on mine because its non conductive


 I'm starting to think that I didn't use enough. Cause my temps are bouncing between 44c-49c doing nothing but having 8 windows open, no AV scan in the background. Not even watching shows or playing my games. Just basic use. No way it should be fluctuating this much. I could see it if my GPU was running hot with the fan maxxed out but... yeah well I'm not and at one point I was sitting here not doing anything and playing on my 360 when it just shot up to 49c.

That just shouldn't be happening, at least I don't think it should. I think the Ceramique has cured and now it's gonna act up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well right now it's running 41c. But that's cause I just woke the Beach up. We'll see. It might just be since it's over the top of the heater but I don't think so cause there is no direct source of airflow at the back of the cabinet. The PSU intakes air from the bottom and blows it out the back. There is a fan directly ahead of that but it blows straight up into the 200mm/PnP setup. So I'm at a loss as to how this thing could run up that high without watching movies or playing games. At least I know that my blue cap Shin-Etsu paste is G751 so if I do change the TIM, I'll be using the best stuff on the market.









I just don't like not having a reasonable answer as to how this thing can get that hot.









~Ceadder










Take the sides off the case and run it for an hour or so and check to see how much lower your temps are? This will check the air flow in the case.


----------



## travelingpiercer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


whats your voltages at mainly cpu and nb-cpu
might also wanna try dropping the fsb and uping the multi for now
ram voltage also might be an issue if its to low for that clock


cpu voltage is on auto, cpu/nb is set to 1.45... u think i should up the multiplier back to the 1600 and put my cpu bus back to 250? also, these sticks say right on them to run at 1.65.... i have messed around with it a bit trying to run at 1.7ish but maybe i should just go back to 1.65? the mb wants to run them at 1.5 but i know that would be wrong


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Take the sides off the case and run it for an hour or so and check to see how much lower your temps are? This will check the air flow in the case.


Trust me there is A LOT of flow goin on in my HAF. When I clean my filter I get dust under my filter which is perfectly fitted to the fan door no open spaces to leak under. Funny thing is I covered the 5.25 plates under the faces with black electrical tape and it's got all kinds of dust inside it. All residual of course but enough to know there is no lack of flow.









I'll do it but only to soothe my curiosity bump.







...

Hmmm temp went down ~2c while I was taking some update shots of my cable management. I might have to loosen things up a bit back there cause altho I have the fan door off it's still blowing in cause I didn't wish to power down so I could unplug my door fan.

My cabling might just be interfering with the flow from the front fan and the drive vents. +Rep for Tweekers.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

remove this one please


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


A little help please guys!

Just got my formula and have put a new WC loop in it, so im trying to get my OC higher!

Every time I adjust the voltage in the b ios to what I want, I go into coretemp or AMD overdrive and it tells me im only running at 1.3v - WHY! Is it lying, i dont imagine it would even post at 4.3ghz if it wasnt getting the volts?

Thanks in advance!


the best program i have found is [PC Probe II] you can down load it from ASUS web site free
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## Tweeky

Many thanks to every one who liked the information I provided.
Its time to celebrate free drinks for every one. Thank again.









PS Set a cup by the vent fan and I will e-mail you a Pepsi


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *travelingpiercer*


cpu voltage is on auto, cpu/nb is set to 1.45... u think i should up the multiplier back to the 1600 and put my cpu bus back to 250? also, these sticks say right on them to run at 1.65.... i have messed around with it a bit trying to run at 1.7ish but maybe i should just go back to 1.65? the mb wants to run them at 1.5 but i know that would be wrong


I posted about this earlier but will post again.
Leave them @ 1.65. above that i have experienced hangs due to nothing more then voltage.(tried 1.7, hang, go back to 1.65 POST, get into windows)

1.5 is the DDR3 standard. All boards when starting up before the bios is setup will start with the ram voltage @ 1.5 because this is spec.

I am still playing around with my ram and NB the main problem I am having is that I can only go up to a 10X multi on my NB so @ 300FSB I have a 3.0 NB and 2000 RAM. @ 320FSB (where I like it!) I have a 3.2NB and 2133(*which I cant get to post (YET)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*









Many thanks to every one who liked the information I provided.
Its time to celebrate free drinks for every one. Thank again.









Set a cup by the vent fan and I will e-mail you a Pepsi




























































































I can haz PEPSI???? I lovz PEPSI!!!

it gets harder and harder to get those flames!!!!! I still have 46 to go to get my third and my Overclocked account


----------



## travelingpiercer

ok will try that







thanks for the info


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I can haz PEPSI???? I lovz PEPSI!!!

it gets harder and harder to get those flames!!!!! I still have 46 to go to get my third and my Overclocked account










How many reps for 2 flames and what is a Overclocked account ?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Ok, I feel like an ass even asking but has anyone else had trouble with drivers? Ive never been so frustrated over drivers in my life. I got the latest ones from Asus and windows tells me that everything is up to date when I know its not. Just for the heck of it, I used driver agent to double check and it says that my JMicron JMB36X Controller, IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, Realtek High Definition Audio and Bluetooth drivers are old.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


Ok, I feel like an ass even asking but has anyone else had trouble with drivers? Ive never been so frustrated over drivers in my life. I got the latest ones from Asus and windows tells me that everything is up to date when I know its not. Just for the heck of it, I used driver agent to double check and it says that my JMicron JMB36X Controller, IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, Realtek High Definition Audio and Bluetooth drivers are old.


I had trouble with video drivers had to remove the old drivers with driver sweeper and reinstall

you might try this 
remove old drivers
down load latest drivers
reinstall new drivers

If the old drives are working properly when they are good drivers ?


----------



## travelingpiercer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


How many reps for 2 flames and what is a Overclocked account ?


rep? whats that for? different icons? says i have 0 lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


How many reps for 2 flames and what is a Overclocked account ?


 100 REP for 2 flames and 250 for 3 flames and Overclcoked account.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *travelingpiercer*


rep? whats that for? different icons? says i have 0 lol


If you help someone they have the option to give you a rep as a way of saying thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Temps went down a bit. Not by much. But now I'm fluctuating between 42c to 44c. So yeah I think that with some better paste and better cable management in the back I think I could have this problem licked. But yeah I'm feelin a change of paste is in order.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


If you help someone they have the option to give you a rep as a way of saying thanks.


to expand on that it is also for posts that you think are helpful to the community.

BTW and Overclocked account basically gives you an overclock.net e-mail and the ability to make your own user tittle









Quote:



Originally Posted by *travelingpiercer*


rep? whats that for? different icons? says i have 0 lol


that is also because you only have 4 posts so far







once you start helping people with their problems the rep will come. It does take quite some time though and there are dry spells







heck i have been a member sense OCT 2008 and have almost 4000 posts


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Temps went down a bit. Not by much. But now I'm fluctuating between 42c to 44c. So yeah I think that with some better paste and better cable management in the back I think I could have this problem licked. But yeah I'm feelin a change of paste is in order.









~Ceadder










When you take it apart go easy so as to check the contact of the old paste.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


to expand on that it is also for posts that you think are helpful to the community.

BTW and Overclocked account basically gives you an overclock.net e-mail and the ability to make your own user tittle









that is also because you only have 4 posts so far







once you start helping people with their problems the rep will come. It does take quite some time though and there are dry spells







heck i have been a member sense OCT 2008 and have almost 4000 posts










I have 16 to go and a short time to get there watch that old Ceadder run...







Oh I have a long way to go and a short time to get there march is comin fast gotta step on the gas, 16 is just a long way to go~~~









~Ceadder


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


If the old drives are working properly when they are good drivers ?


Very good point, I guess I'm just too anal. Thanks, always helpful.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


to expand on that it is also for posts that you think are helpful to the community.

BTW and Overclocked account basically gives you an overclock.net e-mail and the ability to make your own user tittle










BTW what is the differance between rep and unique reps and were do unique reps come from ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


BTW what is the differance between rep and unique reps and were do unique reps come from ?


unique reps are how many different people have reped you.

BTW sense we are on the topic of REP I would love it if you guys would check out the link in my sig about REP







especially if you have questions about it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah if the audio isn't working properly I've found that you have to install the Chipset driver before you install the X-Fi crystalizer. Should work fine after that. If you have the installation disc, just install your drivers as they go from top to bottom. Worked perfectly fine for me. The only driver I did not install was the LAN Driver because I have a wireless card that works awesome.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## adcantu

got a question about the q-connector. On page 2-48 of the manual it shows the system panel and all the connections. On the next page it shows how to use the q-connector. Does this mean I can choose not to use the q-connector? Or do I have to use it? Im using it now but would like to remove it cause I think it looks ugly lol.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12526245*
> got a question about the q-connector. On page 2-48 of the manual it shows the system panel and all the connections. On the next page it shows how to use the q-connector. Does this mean I can choose not to use the q-connector? Or do I have to use it? Im using it now but would like to remove it cause I think it looks ugly lol.


its optional


----------



## danw635

I have the Antec Lanboy Air case and want to know if I can fit a Crosshair IV Extreme mobo in there. The case specs dont say it supports EATX, but I tested a Crosshair IV Formula and there was ~3cm clearance under the board which should be good enough.

If anyone has the Lanboy Air and a CHIV Extreme, I would appreciate your input.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travelingpiercer;12524436*
> cpu voltage is on auto, cpu/nb is set to 1.45... u think i should up the multiplier back to the 1600 and put my cpu bus back to 250? also, these sticks say right on them to run at 1.65.... i have messed around with it a bit trying to run at 1.7ish but maybe i should just go back to 1.65? the mb wants to run them at 1.5 but i know that would be wrong


yeah i would, put the ram on auto with multi at 250 and go for stable on that first, prolly gonna have to move cpuv off of auto though
plus we have the same ram and my is luven the 1.65v


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12526828*
> I have the Antec Lanboy Air case and want to know if I can fit a Crosshair IV Extreme mobo in there. The case specs dont say it supports EATX, but I tested a Crosshair IV Formula and there was ~3cm clearance under the board which should be good enough.
> 
> If anyone has the Lanboy Air and a CHIV Extreme, I would appreciate your input.


I have the lanboy air red edition. The crosshair IV Extreme is a very tight fit. Cable management is difficult but not impossible if you are creative. some of the 3.5' bays are blocking the MB from going all the way in, it makes the mb tray stick out about 1/16" from the back, so you get a little bulge but it doesn't bother me. I am thinking of just removing all of the 3.5" bays near that block the MB.

Also the MB tray partially blocks the CPU HS mounting bracket, so it was a PITA to install my TT Frio. I had to install the HS outside of the case off of the MB tray, then drop the MB through the side of the case onto the MB tray and secure it... My HS doesnt have enough clearance to slide the tray out of the back with it installed.

there is no room above the MB tray for cables to go, so to get my 8pin CPU up there I had to cut back the sleeving, remove the MB tray mounting bracket and slide the cable in there, flatten out the cables into a row, then replace the mounting bracket.

So it will fit, but its very tight! Its very difficult to work with also. If you dont love the case as much as I do, it will probably end up being more frustration than its worth. I love the design and looks of the case so the nuances are acceptable to me

EDIT: Here are some pictures of what Ive got going so far. I still have a lot of work to do with my cable management. Going to be redoing some of it and trying out different ideas. Apologies for the horrible cell phone pics. Will get some quality photos done when Im finished. The last few pictures are to better demonstrate those issues I spoke about above.

http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxwindow1.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxwindow2.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxwindow3.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredcase.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredmb.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredmb2.jpg

http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredmb3.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredmb4.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredmb5.jpg
http://srxclan.com/images/medic/srxredmb6.jpg


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12526828*
> I have the Antec Lanboy Air case and want to know if I can fit a Crosshair IV Extreme mobo in there. The case specs dont say it supports EATX, but I tested a Crosshair IV Formula and there was ~3cm clearance under the board which should be good enough.
> 
> If anyone has the Lanboy Air and a CHIV Extreme, I would appreciate your input.


do not know, but the extreme is exactly 1" longer from the back to the front
extreme is 12" x 10.6"
formula is 12" x 9.6"


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12527257*
> there is no room above the MB tray for cables to go, so to get my 8pin CPU up there I had to cut back the sleeving, remove the MB tray mounting bracket and slide the cable in there, flatten out the cables into a row, then replace the mounting bracket.
> 
> So it will fit, but its very tight! Its very difficult to work with also. If you dont love the case as much as I do, it will probably end up being more frustration than its worth. I love the design and looks of the case so the nuances are acceptable to me


Thank you for the great reply








I love this case enough to work through the cable management issues.
For the 8pin power on the top, I was going to get something like a
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198024

Is there enough room to connect the bottom molex 4pin power plug, or would I need a 90* adaptor for that? (It is called EZ_PLUG_2 in the manual.)
Or do I even need to connect the power to both of those?

I have two HD6950s I want to xfire and an old HD4650 I want to run standalone only for an extended desktop. I know this is possible on the CHIV Formula, but I am not sure how it will work with the Lucid chip in there. Is there a way to disable the Lucid, or will it even matter? (I have never used lucid before)


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12528037*
> Thank you for the great reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case enough to work through the cable management issues.
> For the 8pin power on the top, I was going to get something like a
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198024
> 
> Is there enough room to connect the bottom molex 4pin power plug, or would I need a 90* adaptor for that? (It is called EZ_PLUG_2 in the manual.)
> Or do I even need to connect the power to both of those?
> 
> I have two HD6950s I want to xfire and an old HD4650 I want to run standalone only for an extended desktop. I know this is possible on the CHIV Formula, but I am not sure how it will work with the Lucid chip in there. Is there a way to disable the Lucid, or will it even matter? (I have never used lucid before)


About the EZ_PLUG_1, I have no idea how to get something run there without it just hanging in the air. As for the bottom one, EZ_PLUG_2, there is about an inch of MB tray below it, so there shouldnt be any issue getting a straight molex down there, a 90* probably wouldn't work unless it was rotated backwards if that makes sense. As far as needing those connected, one of the other guys can probably better answer that question as I have not yet installed my vid cards lol.

Here is a picture of what I was talking about with the 8pin up top to give you a better idea of how tight it is up there. The really thick cable up top is my USB3.0 passthrough lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12526828*
> I have the Antec Lanboy Air case and want to know if I can fit a Crosshair IV Extreme mobo in there. The case specs dont say it supports EATX, but I tested a Crosshair IV Formula and there was ~3cm clearance under the board which should be good enough.
> 
> If anyone has the Lanboy Air and a CHIV Extreme, I would appreciate your input.


EATX is width not height. So look at your MoBo Tray and if you see mounting holes past the ATX mounts then you can mount the Extreme. If not get a HAF case.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Intangible

Has anyone tried running 3x crossfire on the asus formula IV? It looks like a VERY tight fit. Also it looks like I won't have room for any PCI slots if I go 3x SLI.

3x crossfire with dual slot cards that is.

Also, if I go this route is there any way to salvage the PCI slots?


----------



## NG_Navarro

Just build a new system with Crosshair formula motherboard....I'v been messing with it quite a while....bios a bit confusing as there's a lot of voltage adjustment that i didn't encounter with 790FXTA-UD5...
Dose any 1 know why I cant boot up on 5.2Ghz but on 5Ghz i can and from there i can use the AMD overdrive and increase to 5.3Ghz....








and when i over volt to 1.6v i get CPU over voltage error
but on my previous board i can go to 1.8 on CPU vol. with no problem


----------



## almighty15

Guys I'm having trouble running 300fsb and tight timings on my RAM.

I have it at 293Mhz but if I go for the 300 it's very unstable.

I have my CPU/NB at 1.3v and my RAM at 1.9v ( RAMS stock voltage is 1.8v )
*EVERY* other setting is on *AUTO*

My RAMs stock speed is 1333Mhz at 6-6-6--24-1t but I can't get it running at that with my 293Mhz fsb. If I drop it down to around 250Mhz then I can run it that tight.

Any suggestions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NG_Navarro;12530456*
> Just build a new system with Crosshair formula motherboard....I'v been messing with it quite a while....bios a bit confusing as there's a lot of voltage adjustment that i didn't encounter with 790FXTA-UD5...
> Dose any 1 know why I cant boot up on 5.2Ghz but on 5Ghz i can and from there i can use the AMD overdrive and increase to 5.3Ghz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when i over volt to 1.6v i get CPU over voltage error
> but on my previous board i can go to 1.8 on CPU vol. with no problem


disable CPU OVP that will get rid of the overvoltage error









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12530711*
> Guys I'm having trouble running 300fsb and tight timings on my RAM.
> 
> I have it at 293Mhz but if I go for the 300 it's very unstable.
> 
> I have my CPU/NB at 1.3v and my RAM at 1.9v ( RAMS stock voltage is 1.8v )
> *EVERY* other setting is on *AUTO*
> 
> My RAMs stock speed is 1333Mhz at 6-6-6--24-1t but I can't get it running at that with my 293Mhz fsb. If I drop it down to around 250Mhz then I can run it that tight.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What is your NB voltage not the CPU-NB but the MB-NB I need 1.55 for 320 FSB

Edit: Raise your NB voltage. sorry did not see it was on auto


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12531737*
> What is your NB voltage not the CPU-NB but the MB-NB I need 1.55 for 320 FSB
> 
> Edit: Raise your NB voltage. sorry did not see it was on auto


Thank you kindly, Any tips for the memory problem?


----------



## Ceadderman

@NG_Navarro...5.2 Ghz? what's your Bus Speed? That might help you? Don't know but it's the only thing I can think of. Maybe your Bus is off. But can't blame me though since I don't know your RAM or your CPU specs. Your plea is rather vague Mate.









@almighty15 back your RAM off to base clocks get your OC then when you hit what you're comfortable with tighten your RAM til it screams uncle then back it off to the last working reference. Take it one setting at a time. Say 9-9-9 down to 8-9-9 then 8-9-8... you get the idea I'm sure.









Nvm...









Well I think I finally got the NB issue licked. I'm running both my CPU at 31c/41c respectively and get lower temps in the process.









Changed out the Ceramique to Shin-Etsu G751 as well as cleaned up my behind the scenes cable management to give me a bit more flow.

Before...










After...










Man I really love these MDPC-x saddles, as well as a handful of cheap purse locks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## almighty15

Currently running blend at 300FSB









Had to drop like 60Mhz off my overclock but that won't be noticeable, what is noticeable though is the heat that I've saved by dropping the Vcore down from 1.4875 to 1.45v.... It's took like 15+c off my load temps!!

Next step is to lower RAM timings as much as possible....









Now what voltages should I be looking at for RAM tuning?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12531940*
> Currently running blend at 300FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drop like 60Mhz off my overclock but that won't be noticeable, what is noticeable though is the heat that I've saved by dropping the Vcore down from 1.4875 to 1.45v.... It's took like 15+c off my load temps!!
> 
> Next step is to lower RAM timings as much as possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what voltages should I be looking at for RAM tuning?


I just go with Timings first... then once I get to a reasonable stopping point I fiddle with the voltage. Timings first then voltage.









And no, I'm not currently running tighter timings. The NB issue had me all out of sorts.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12531940*
> Currently running blend at 300FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drop like 60Mhz off my overclock but that won't be noticeable, what is noticeable though is the heat that I've saved by dropping the Vcore down from 1.4875 to 1.45v.... It's took like 15+c off my load temps!!
> 
> Next step is to lower RAM timings as much as possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what voltages should I be looking at for RAM tuning?


Stock ram voltages IMHO. I have had no luck what so ever getting anything more by raising the ram voltage. The only thing that has happend when I raised the voltage (a mere .05v) was instability...

Instead i found that most of the time when dealing with ram issues I needed to add CPU_NB voltage









Hope that helps









edit: also A quick way to see if your stable before running prime95 is to run LinX on all for 25 passes. Watch your temps though as it can produce more heat then prime95.

LINK


----------



## NG_Navarro

my specs are Asus crosshair IV formula
1090T be
crosair dominator 1600
850wtz coolermaster
6870 sapphire

ill try to disable my cpu OVP

bus speed 253.68<-- i think this is still low coz on my previous system i went 300 i think(790FXTA-UD5,1055T,kingmax 1600) and on my previous system...Overdrive wont allow me to increase 1ghz it will freeze right away..
thanks for your help guys..
Ill try to figure out again on my next dice run
just recently i found out that i can go over 1600 on corsair dominator with 1.8++v @ 7-8-8-21


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NG_Navarro*


my specs are Asus crosshair IV formula
1090T be
crosair dominator 1600
850wtz coolermaster 
6870 sapphire

ill try to disable my cpu OVP

bus speed 253.68<-- i think this is still low coz on my previous system i went 300 i think(790FXTA-UD5,1055T,kingmax 1600) and on my previous system...Overdrive wont allow me to increase 1ghz it will freeze right away..
thanks for your help guys..
Ill try to figure out again on my next dice run
just recently i found out that i can go over 1600 on corsair dominator with 1.8++v







@ 7-8-8-21


Which Dominators? AMD Editions are 1333 and what I run. Great timings to start with too though I'll back them off when I feel my system is solid enough to go after 4.0Ghz. I hit 3.6 and 3.8 with ease but 4.0 gives off more heat and I been fighting that like Don Quixote chasing windmills.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Stock ram voltages IMHO. I have had no luck what so ever getting anything more by raising the ram voltage. The only thing that has happend when I raised the voltage (a mere .05v) was instability...

Instead i found that most of the time when dealing with ram issues I needed to add CPU_NB voltage









Hope that helps









edit: also A quick way to see if your stable before running prime95 is to run LinX on all for 25 passes. Watch your temps though as it can produce more heat then prime95.

LINK


Yea I normally use Intel burn test, My last 4.1Ghz was 50 runs stable with all RAM tested


----------



## liberato87

Hi everybody!
recently i bough a triple channel kit of dominator 1600 gt cl6 (CMT6GX3M3A1600C6 rev 2.1), because I found a good bargain and because I was searching for a low latency kit (AMD prefer low latency instead of very high frequency) 
obviously i know that i cant use all the 3 sticks in triple channel...
am I going to have some problems using 2 sticks of that kit in dual channel on this mainboard?
i searched on this forum and found that someone using 2sticks of that kit on a 890gx..
thanks to everybody will reply (and I apologize for my poor english..)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


Hi everybody!
recently i bough a triple channel kit of dominator 1600 gt cl6 (CMT6GX3M3A1600C6 rev 2.1), because I found a good bargain and because I was searching for a low latency kit (AMD prefer low latency instead of very high frequency) 
obviously i know that i cant use all the 3 sticks in triple channel...
am I going to have some problems using 2 sticks of that kit in dual channel on this mainboard?
i searched on this forum and found that someone using 2sticks of that kit on a 890gx..
thanks to everybody will reply (and I apologize for my poor english..)


Sell those and get the AMD Edition Quad Channel kit or get a nice 8 Gig(2x4 kit) set of GSkill Ripjaws. Much better for you in either case.

~Ceadder


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sell those and get the AMD Edition Quad Channel kit or get a nice 8 Gig(2x4 kit) set of GSkill Ripjaws. Much better for you in either case.

~Ceadder










sell those?! why?








i got a thuban 1090t and before i had 4gb of g.skill ripjaws 1333 cl7 that were nice.. but i cannot get looser timings so that's why I was searching for a 1600mhz cl6 certified kits.
i dont need 8gb of ram...amd edition is 1333 only, i just want to have at least 1600mhz (i got nb @2800mhz) 
just want to know if am i going to have problem with 4gb of that triple channel kit on this mainboard


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


sell those?! why?








i got a thuban 1090t and before i had 4gb of g.skill ripjaws 1333 cl7 that were nice.. but i cannot get looser timings so that's why I was searching for a 1600mhz cl6 certified kits.
i dont need 8gb of ram...amd edition is 1333 only, i just want to have at least 1600mhz (i got nb @2800mhz) 
just want to know if am i going to have problem with 4gb of that triple channel kit on this mainboard


you will not have any problems with that kit. The only difference between triple and double kits are that there is an extra stick


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


sell those?! why?








i got a thuban 1090t and before i had 4gb of g.skill ripjaws 1333 cl7 that were nice.. but i cannot get looser timings so that's why I was searching for a 1600mhz cl6 certified kits.
i dont need 8gb of ram...amd edition is 1333 only, i just want to have at least 1600mhz (i got nb @2800mhz) 
just want to know if am i going to have problem with 4gb of that triple channel kit on this mainboard


Run whatever you want, I don't know why you would ask if you didn't want to hear what people have to say.

There is nothing wrong with that kit. And I DID give the option of going with a solid GSkill Ripjaw kit. You can get those as high as 2000 series if you want.

I'm just thinking that the triple channel is being wasted on your board. That's all. Sorry to strike a nerve.









~Ceadder


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you will not have any problems with that kit. *The only difference between triple and double kits are that there is an extra stick*










that s what i thought







thank you


----------



## danw635

I have two sets of Gskill F3-12800CL9D (4 x 4gb PC3 12800 sticks). Could I use all 4 at 1600mhz in a CHIV Extreme? We couldnt get all 4 to work in a CHIV Formula.
I know I dont need this much for games, but I would use it with Mental Ray, video editing and a few other things.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12533627*
> Run whatever you want, I don't know why you would ask if you didn't want to hear what people have to say.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that kit. And I DID give the option of going with a solid GSkill Ripjaw kit. You can get those as high as 2000 series if you want.
> 
> I'm just thinking that the triple channel is being wasted on your board. That's all. Sorry to strike a nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


im hearing you, dont misunderstand me..
i was only asking about the compatibility of my kit with the CH IV...and you dont reply about that.

I red Your option about the gskill, but i didnt understand which kit you were talking about.. you just say "buy a g.skill kit" ..
it was hard for me to find that corsair dominator gt 6-6-6 kit and it was like you told me "your kit is not good, buy another kit,no matter what"
you didnt talk about latency, frequency.. nothing; and you didnt tell me why i would have to prefer another kit.
i m here to hear and learn everything, but i dont like to do one thing without a reason.
i would appreciate if you give me more reasons to prefer another kit, thanks


----------



## NG_Navarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12532580*
> Which Dominators? AMD Editions are 1333 and what I run. Great timings to start with too though I'll back them off when I feel my system is solid enough to go after 4.0Ghz. I hit 3.6 and 3.8 with ease but 4.0 gives off more heat and I been fighting that like Don Quixote chasing windmills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


nope..there are not AMD edition...where im at right now, rarely sell AMD edition.
I was looking for Gskill ripjaw but no luck..
Im using the rig for Dice (dry ice) run and sometimes gaming....
I just want a ram that would be able to run 8sec on superPI without overclocking my CPU to 5.5Ghz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;12536198*
> im hearing you, dont misunderstand me..
> i was only asking about the compatibility of my kit with the CH IV...and you dont reply about that.
> 
> I red Your option about the gskill, but i didnt understand which kit you were talking about.. you just say "buy a g.skill kit" ..
> it was hard for me to find that corsair dominator gt 6-6-6 kit and it was like you told me "your kit is not good, buy another kit,no matter what"
> you didnt talk about latency, frequency.. nothing; and you didnt tell me why i would have to prefer another kit.
> i m here to hear and learn everything, but i dont like to do one thing without a reason.
> i would appreciate if you give me more reasons to prefer another kit, thanks


take a look at these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317
there seems to be a shortage of high preformance memory
these are what i would buy for my CH4


----------



## JCG

Guys, d'you reckon this kit will work on the Formula? (Its not in QVL)

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz CL9 1.5v
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/248846

EDIT: Or G.Skill RipJawsX 8GB?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-060-GS


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12537043*
> Guys, d'you reckon this kit will work on the Formula? (Its not in QVL)
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz CL9 1.5v
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/248846
> 
> EDIT: Or G.Skill RipJawsX 8GB?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-060-GS


Dude just buy them from the Egg...









...j/k Mate sorry just need a little humor right now cause I'm in short supply of good mood at the moment.









Well anyhoo, yes those SHOULD work. They're basically Dominators and those work well with the Crosshair. Cool?









@Room... And now to why I'm not in a very good mood. I've been having issues with my top Exhaust fan which is plugged into header Opt_2. It spins up @ 700-800 cfm. Well it started acting up but the fan works fine. It runs and it's lit. It just wasn't reporting RPM and this only happened sporadically for the last week until yesterday when I dismantled the MoBo from the cabinet. Today I set it on the table for my pic shoot and video update and while there I swapped it with my door fan. It's running and it's lit and it's reporting speed on the Cha_1 header. The top one is working beautifully but I'm gobsmacked right now because the header is solid it's not the least bit loose. And it's not reporting in the BIOS either. Just shows up as N/A like there isn't even a fan there.

So it looks like it's most likely the board. What peeves me is that I've got Win 7 and it's going to give me fits when I swap the board.









So I'm off to Asus to start up the RMA process, unless someone has some thoughts on BIOS 1304. Could that have thrown a monkey in the wrench?









Pay no attention to Cha_1. Door was off and my door fan goes there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## goldboy

how is this onboard sound card? Is it worth me upgrading to logitech z5500s with the onboard sound?


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;12537537*
> how is this onboard sound card? Is it worth me upgrading to logitech z5500s with the onboard sound?


i think its actually pretty good and my current speakers are so in need a replacement, i am getting this odd popping sound through the speakers though, even if vol is muted=/(sorry ran on a side note there)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;12537537*
> how is this onboard sound card? Is it worth me upgrading to logitech z5500s with the onboard sound?


I like it so far. I have the X-fi Titanium Professional set to a side for the moment and in all reality I can easily live without it for now. Gaming, music, video all sound nicely with the on-board sound. Give it a try. If you feel you need more, then invest. Just make sure its more than enough for your needs. If it is, then you could invest that money you would have spent on a top notch sound card in something else.

EDIT: To answer your speaker question... I would say yes, they will move those just fine. I have some Altec Lansings and they sound awesome with the on-board. Headphones just as well. I have considered upgrading to the Bose Companions (I have space limitations) and using the on-board card just the same.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12537864*
> i think its actually pretty good and my current speakers are so in need a replacement, i am getting this odd popping sound through the speakers though, even if vol is muted=/(sorry ran on a side note there)


Re-install your driver and maybe check that your speaker cable is connected fully. Clean off the speaker cable -lug off with some rubbing alcohol and squeeze a bit of compressed air into the mobo speaker connectors as well. See if you can try a different set of speakers and see if you still get the pop. If you do and the new driver does not fix the issue, you may have a problem with the on-board sound.

Last thing to check... try using a different media player as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12541908*
> Re-install your driver and maybe check that your speaker cable is connected fully. Clean off the speaker cable -lug off with some rubbing alcohol and squeeze a bit of compressed air into the mobo speaker connectors as well. See if you can try a different set of speakers and see if you still get the pop. If you do and the new driver does not fix the issue, you may have a problem with the on-board sound.
> 
> Last thing to check... try using a different media player as well.


It's a power spike. We have them too and it's usually when a wall switch is thrown. More noticeable when using speakers that have unshielded connections but I've heard it happen with 3.5 jacks too. Generally on less expensive boards though. Mine does it occasionally which is weird cause you wouldn't expect that from these boards.

Of course you wouldn't expect the RPM sensor to just up and quit working either.









So anybody got any ideas with this RPM sensor issue I've got? Could it be a BIOS issue? I recently went over to 1304 because I've been having stability issues and flashed to the latest BIOS to give myself the ability to move up to Thuban if I feel like it.

Basically Opt 2 just stopped reporting the speed of the fans that get plugged in there. If I had another header in that area that wasn't covered by my GPU(nitpicky gripe of mine) I would just move the fan to that spot and forget about it. Especially since I flashed a different Boot Pic into the Post sequence.

Would like to know before tonite what I might do to fix the issue(if possible) or whether RMA would be the thing to do and if Asus is still doing hot swap RMA and what that entails. Thanks.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12541983*
> It's a power spike. We have them too and it's usually when a wall switch is thrown. More noticeable when using speakers that have unshielded connections but I've heard it happen with 3.5 jacks too. Generally on less expensive boards though. Mine does it occasionally which is weird cause you wouldn't expect that from these boards.
> 
> *Yeah... this is true and also an issue. If this were the case then you need to see where the spikes are from. If we are talking from the house electrical outlet, this should be substantially reduced with a decent to good surge protector... preferably a UPS. If this surge is from the mobo (a short or something) then I'd be RMA'ing it ASAP. Here in Puerto Rico electricity is constantly spiking and frying electrical and electronic components all over the place. I guess that with the proper steps taken, I have been spared of this issue... so far.*
> 
> Of course you wouldn't expect the RPM sensor to just up and quit working either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree. Unfortunately I have no clue what your issue could be other than faulty sensors at this point. The ONLY thing I can think of at this point, and this is if you are up to restoring many different settings, is to reset your CMOS completely and then see. If by doing this your RPM readings are back to "normal", then start playing with one setting at a time. Once you have it where you want, test the RPM readings to see if it's still there. One setting at a time until you come up again with the failure. One of two things would happen... you either find what's causing your problem or you find out its a sensor right off the bat.
> 
> QUESTION: (I haven't read all your posts on the issue so excuse me if you have already addressed this) but is the RPM reading missing on any particular utility software or on several utility softwares? If you are just using one software, try comparing to some other utility that also reads fan speeds. I have issues with PROBE II but not with Aida64 for example.*
> 
> So anybody got any ideas with this RPM sensor issue I've got? Could it be a BIOS issue? I recently went over to 1304 because I've been having stability issues and flashed to the latest BIOS to give myself the ability to move up to Thuban if I feel like it.
> 
> *I have had no problem to date with 1304 but I can't say this is the case with everyone. I have seen very little complaints with 1304 and that was sort of at the beginning when it first came out.*
> 
> Basically Opt 2 just stopped reporting the speed of the fans that get plugged in there. If I had another header in that area that wasn't covered by my GPU(nitpicky gripe of mine) I would just move the fan to that spot and forget about it. Especially since I flashed a different Boot Pic into the Post sequence.
> 
> *I am using OPT 2 (as well as 1 & 3) fan header with no problem.*
> 
> Would like to know before tonite what I might do to fix the issue(if possible) or whether RMA would be the thing to do and if Asus is still doing hot swap RMA and what that entails. Thanks.
> 
> *Hope you get this sorted out somehow and I really do hope it is in the fastest and easiest way possible. Like I always do with my cars... go back to basics and work from there. 80% of our error/mistakes/problems are all because we forget the basics.*
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


*NOTE: Just for s**** & giggles... try wiggling the fan wires while it is connected to OPT 2. Keep an eye on the monitor as you do this and see if you get any kind of a reading. if you do, you have a loose fan connector wire.







(basics... remember?)*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


*NOTE: Just for s**** & giggles... try wiggling the fan wires while it is connected to OPT 2. Keep an eye on the monitor as you do this and see if you get any kind of a reading. if you do, you have a loose fan connector wire.







(basics... remember?) *


I'll give the wiggle thing a shot but I'm not convinced this is the issue because I changed the stock fan out with the new one that I got last month. I thought along this line back when the stock one was plugged in because I sleeved it and pinched it between the MoBo and the Cabinet to connect it to the header that is covered by the GPU. I think that's Opt_3, if I remember correctly not having my manual handy. In fact it was having issues reporting on that one too, now that I think about it. I moved it to 2 because 2 was easier to access...







*_thinking here_*

Hmmm it very well could be it cause I also had issues with the fan that I swapped over but only for a very brief period and it was on Channel_1.

Okay I'm more convinced now.









Thanks for the Fedback. I'll check in when I know a bit more.









*update* Yeah, no. No such luck. I wiggled the connector up and down as well as side to side and put some pressure on it in all directions and not one time did the RPM fluctuate. It's just straight up deceased.









+Rep for the help.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Understood... that would mean that if there were a reaction, it could be the mobo pin that's loose.

EDIT: BAH... Didn't read your last line. I have a new water problem here... washing machine. Need to take a break from here for a bit. In the meantime, the only thing I can think of right now is to also plug that fan into other fan headers to see if you get a similar reaction or not. If you have good RPM readings on other fan headers with the same fan, then it is definetly the MOB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'll give the wiggle thing a shot but I'm not convinced this is the issue because I changed the stock fan out with the new one that I got last month. I thought along this line back when the stock one was plugged in because I sleeved it and pinched it between the MoBo and the Cabinet to connect it to the header that is covered by the GPU. I think that's Opt_3, if I remember correctly not having my manual handy. In fact it was having issues reporting on that one too, now that I think about it. I moved it to 2 because 2 was easier to access...







*_thinking here_*

Hmmm it very well could be it cause I also had issues with the fan that I swapped over but only for a very brief period and it was on Channel_1.

Okay I'm more convinced now.









Thanks for the Fedback. I'll check in when I know a bit more.









*update* Yeah, no. No such luck. I wiggled the connector up and down as well as side to side and put some pressure on it in all directions and not one time did the RPM fluctuate. It's just straight up deceased.









+Rep for the help.









~Ceadder


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It's a power spike. We have them too and it's usually when a wall switch is thrown. More noticeable when using speakers that have unshielded connections but I've heard it happen with 3.5 jacks too. Generally on less expensive boards though. Mine does it occasionally which is weird cause you wouldn't expect that from these boards.

Of course you wouldn't expect the RPM sensor to just up and quit working either.









So anybody got any ideas with this RPM sensor issue I've got? Could it be a BIOS issue? I recently went over to 1304 because I've been having stability issues and flashed to the latest BIOS to give myself the ability to move up to Thuban if I feel like it.

Basically Opt 2 just stopped reporting the speed of the fans that get plugged in there. If I had another header in that area that wasn't covered by my GPU(nitpicky gripe of mine) I would just move the fan to that spot and forget about it. Especially since I flashed a different Boot Pic into the Post sequence.

Would like to know before tonite what I might do to fix the issue(if possible) or whether RMA would be the thing to do and if Asus is still doing hot swap RMA and what that entails. Thanks.

~Ceadder










Yeah, Asus still does the cross ship deal, at least for US residents. http://service.asus.com/APS/

I did with my old Rampage II Gene and was quite pleased.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Good to know... Thanks.

UPDATE: Washing machine FIXED. Clogged air hose. Take out hose, blow into hose, re-attach hose. Wash. Rinse. Repeat with next load!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


Yeah, Asus still does the cross ship deal, at least for US residents. http://service.asus.com/APS/

I did with my old Rampage II Gene and was quite pleased.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Good to know... Thanks.

UPDATE: Washing machine FIXED. Clogged air hose. Take out hose, blow into hose, re-attach hose. Wash. Rinse. Repeat with next load!


What you gotta repeat this

Quote:



Take out hose, blow into hose, re-attach hose. Wash. Rinse.


for every load?


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I have a Crosshair IV Formula inside a Corsair 600T case. Everytime I plug in a usb 2 or even 3 device onto the front panel usb ports ( usb2 or 3) the system reboots!

Anyone have an idea why?

Thanks.


----------



## almighty15

Guys is there anyway to have a 24/7 4Ghz *AND* have Turbo Core working?

Bastard thing doesn't work









Would love to turbo up 4.3Ghz when running dual thread games for an extra boost


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


Hi,

I have a Crosshair IV Formula inside a Corsair 600T case. Everytime I plug in a usb 2 or even 3 device onto the front panel usb ports ( usb2 or 3) the system reboots!

Anyone have an idea why?

Thanks.


I would assume there is a short somewhere. Double check all your cables/wires, make sure nothing unnecessary has contact with the board.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


Hi,

I have a Crosshair IV Formula inside a Corsair 600T case. Everytime I plug in a usb 2 or even 3 device onto the front panel usb ports ( usb2 or 3) the system reboots!

Anyone have an idea why?

Thanks.


It's possible that you don't have a solid connection on the USB headers _*or*_ you've mistakenly left a standoff under the MoBo(possibly loose one as well) or plugged a USB cable into the wrong place. I suggest checking the connection first since it can resolve two issues at the same time. If it still does it I suggest going back under the board and making certain there are no loose standoffs causing a grounding issue.

And then if it STILL does it I would take an Ohm tester and see if your cables have the correct resistance levels. I couldn't tell you what the resistance would be but I believe you would run it in DC mode and if there is no disparity from cable to cable they're probably going to be okay.

Hope this helps.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12543344*
> I would assume there is a short somewhere. Double check all your cables/wires, make sure nothing unnecessary has contact with the board.


That was my assumption as well, so I have unplugged all front panel usb + 1394 + audio headers from the MB. Thing is I havent noticed this happening on the usb hub nor on devices plugged in the rear or the case though the Corsair 600T has a usb3 header that reaches around the case to plug onto the back rear plug as an extension. So anyhow I have motherboard usb extension header that I have plugged onto the motherboard and will be testing with that and if I get a reboot I'll know its the motherboard, or else its a short in the front panel wiring on the case.

Thanks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71;12543471*
> That was my assumption as well, so I have unplugged all front panel usb + 1394 + audio headers from the MB. Thing is I havent noticed this happening on the usb hub nor on devices plugged in the rear or the case though the Corsair 600T has a usb3 header that reaches around the case to plug onto the back rear plug as an extension. So anyhow I have motherboard usb extension header that I have plugged onto the motherboard and will be testing with that and if I get a reboot I'll know its the motherboard, or else its a short in the front panel wiring on the case.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.frontx.com/cpx108_2.html
check the wire color code of the connects


----------



## NG_Navarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12541983*
> It's a power spike. We have them too and it's usually when a wall switch is thrown. More noticeable when using speakers that have unshielded connections but I've heard it happen with 3.5 jacks too. Generally on less expensive boards though. Mine does it occasionally which is weird cause you wouldn't expect that from these boards.
> 
> Of course you wouldn't expect the RPM sensor to just up and quit working either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anybody got any ideas with this RPM sensor issue I've got? Could it be a BIOS issue? I recently went over to 1304 because I've been having stability issues and flashed to the latest BIOS to give myself the ability to move up to Thuban if I feel like it.
> 
> Basically Opt 2 just stopped reporting the speed of the fans that get plugged in there. If I had another header in that area that wasn't covered by my GPU(nitpicky gripe of mine) I would just move the fan to that spot and forget about it. Especially since I flashed a different Boot Pic into the Post sequence.
> 
> Would like to know before tonite what I might do to fix the issue(if possible) or whether RMA would be the thing to do and if Asus is still doing hot swap RMA and what that entails. Thanks.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I got this experience with most of the board i had...poping sound on the speakers like something is shorting.....
It might be the speakers coz when i sold them...same thing is happening with the buyer..I no expert but I think due to the voltage fluctuation, it's damaging the speakers...my new speaker are z-5( something by logitech) and little by little its having the same issue but not that much yet.....


----------



## NG_Navarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12543269*
> Guys is there anyway to have a 24/7 4Ghz *AND* have Turbo Core working?
> 
> Bastard thing doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to turbo up 4.3Ghz when running dual thread games for an extra boost


never tried it yet but i think yes...you'll just have to do a lot of voltage tweaking


----------



## The Sandman

Need some advice on HDD upgrade of sorts. Not crazy about the SSD's and all there complications or cost but this is what I'm wondering.
Currently running a WD Blk 500 AALS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320 for OS, and a 500 AAKS blue for storage. Looking for the best bang for my buck as I don't have a lot for this upgrade ATM. trying to stay around $100.00.

Questions/thoughts,

Better to get a second 500 AALS and go Raid for OS?

or get a 150 GB Raptor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296 for OS (one for now with the idea of a second later than Raid them) and than move 500AALS for added storage

or taking the jump into 64GB SSD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550 which has obvious advantages but also equal disadvantage with added cost and uncertain technology.

or saying the heck with faster due to lack of cash and just going for added storage with either a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 (3.0) or the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533 which is the 6.0. Which in this case brings up another question of if the 6.0 is worth the bother over the 3.0 version being this a CHIV.

I'm liking the WD brand with zero failures for me over the years so please don't suggest another brand. I've already made a post in the HDD thread but only one limited reply and of course he claims not worth doing any of these and saving for only a SSD. If you suggest a SSD please share what your luck has been with it as well. I'm not liking the cost or reliability of them judging from reviews I've read.

What would you do?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12544848*
> http://www.frontx.com/cpx108_2.html
> check the wire color code of the connects


I think its a defect in the wiring from the case. its not that the usb devices dont work, they do connect, its that randomly when plugging the usb key into the port or even when hovering above the port once I swear it caused it to reset! When it wasnt even in the port but just slightly above!

For right now my usb header extension cable tests are going good,

thanks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12544979*
> Need some advice on HDD upgrade of sorts. Not crazy about the SSD's and all there complications or cost but this is what I'm wondering.
> Currently running a WD Blk 500 AALS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320 for OS, and a 500 AAKS blue for storage. Looking for the best bang for my buck as I don't have a lot for this upgrade ATM. trying to stay around $100.00.
> 
> Questions/thoughts,
> 
> Better to get a second 500 AALS and go Raid for OS?
> 
> or get a 150 GB Raptor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296 for OS (one for now with the idea of a second later than Raid them) and than move 500AALS for added storage
> 
> or taking the jump into 64GB SSD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550 which has obvious advantages but also equal disadvantage with added cost and uncertain technology.
> 
> or saying the heck with faster due to lack of cash and just going for added storage with either a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 (3.0) or the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533 which is the 6.0. Which in this case brings up another question of if the 6.0 is worth the bother over the 3.0 version being this a CHIV.
> 
> I'm liking the WD brand with zero failures for me over the years so please don't suggest another brand. I've already made a post in the HDD thread but only one limited reply and of course he claims not worth doing any of these and saving for only a SSD. If you suggest a SSD please share what your luck has been with it as well. I'm not liking the cost or reliability of them judging from reviews I've read.
> 
> What would you do?


Go with 2 - 6.0 hard drives in raid 0 this is the future.
2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136795

or 2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136544


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12545583*
> Go with 2 - 6.0 hard drives in raid 0 this is the future.
> 2 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136795
> 
> or 2 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136544


2 of the 640 drives will out preform the 500 and the 750's. I dont know why but my friend is running 2 of the 640's in raid 0 vs my 2 750's and he get much better speeds. I am also thinking of grabbing another 750 and then short stroke the drives to like 1.5TB that should give me some really nice speeds, and grabbing a 1TB drive for storage/backups. Just gotta wait and see If i get the job I applied for







As long as I get past the background check the job is mine but you never know....

And as far as drives go WD blacks are the best hands down.


----------



## luches

Finally got my hands on a CH IV Formula. The deal was so good that I couldn't pass XD

I'm so used to playing with old mobos and their useless bios that OCing this was way too easy ( Impressive bios really) .

Took half an hour to get 4GHZ on 1090 and 2000 CL7 on ram. No more fear of VRMs blowing up either ( my old GA-ma785GT-UD3h had 4+1 phase + no heatsink , go figure).
Funny thing is that my SSD got a tad faster too, and boot up time got reduced.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NG_Navarro;12544904*
> I got this experience with most of the board i had...poping sound on the speakers like something is shorting.....
> It might be the speakers coz when i sold them...same thing is happening with the buyer..I no expert but I think due to the voltage fluctuation, it's damaging the speakers...my new speaker are z-5( something by logitech) and little by little its having the same issue but not that much yet.....


Well from my experience(better than your average layperson) the cause is pretty simple. Older domiciles have older wiring that are "code" for the time and improper grounds are generally the source of the issue.

My Grandfather was a master electrician and had been working in the field for over 50 years. When he was sposed to be retired he worked the job for Stanford Linear Accelerator Center to subsidize his retirement income. What I've forgotten is probably more than what most people experience in their lifetime. Gramps tells you not to touch something you didn't touch it. He told you how to connect a breaker outlet, you learned it right then or you didn't go out on the job with him ever again.









Well anyway my brother's place was built in the 80s' when standards in this state were not up to par and it's probably 15 years out of date. If you turn off the florescent light fixture over the sink in the kitchen it popped his cheap speakers and they hum like nobodies business. He replaced them with a cheaper set of logitecs and even the hum went away. Though I did hear it pop the other day when I went into his kitchen to get a glass of water and flipped the light off behind me on the way out. More than likely the ground is bad or the little ballast that downvolts the current needs to be replaced. I'm sure you get the idea.









@Sandman... I run x2 Hitachi 1TB drives in RAID0 partitioned to 1.02TB and these things are seriously fast. I wouldn't go any bigger than 1TB for RAID Because bigger is slower. Unless you have an equal number of platters per drive(5 each in mine) that hold smaller amounts of data on the outer portion of the drives.

My 1 TB drive stores 200Gb of Data per platter. Now when you normally put Win 7 on a drive you cannot use more than 2 TB of storage. The formatting will fail. So to get around that you drop the number down to a manageable size. In my case I cut my storage in half by limiting my RAID to 500Gb per drive striped in 128Kb. So it's like having two 500Gb drives running at full volume. I wanted to make my array even smaller by partitioning even further but Win 7 has it's own partition and the drives cannot move it around to meet the demand. That's okay though I still have ~1TB remaining for the ability to move older files to the inner partition and quite frankly any perceived performance gain I would've gotten is minimal at best.

So I recommend at least 750Gb((1.5 TB/2)-OS)=C) drives which you will speed up just by setting your Storage Value when building your RAID configuration.

I apologize if you knew this already but I just thought I would share with you in case you didn't.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12545780*
> 2 of the 640 drives will out preform the 500 and the 750's. I dont know why but my friend is running 2 of the 640's in raid 0 vs my 2 750's and he get much better speeds. I am also thinking of grabbing another 750 and then short stroke the drives to like 1.5TB that should give me some really nice speeds, and grabbing a 1TB drive for storage/backups. Just gotta wait and see If i get the job I applied for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I get past the background check the job is mine but you never know....
> 
> And as far as drives go WD blacks are the best hands down.


eclipseaudio4 is your WD black sata II or sata III ?
i like my 2 WD 640 sata III they are in raid 0
the 640 are the smallest size with the largest cache


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12547197*
> eclipseaudio4 is your WD black sata II or sata III ?
> i like my 2 WD 640 sata III they are in raid 0
> the 640 are the smallest size with the largest cache


mine are SATA II.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that mine are SATA II and SATA III but I would have to power down to double check. I thought both of them were SATA III(the one I got from Zip Zoom Fly was) but someone told me on the Egg that my other drive was SATA II. Which I'm pretty sure when I made my purchase I specifically chose a SATA III drive.









It works is all I know at this point.I recommend buying both drives at the same time to improve the chances on getting a matched pair. But that could be why I don't have that notorious failure rate dogging me. That and I use the highest speed SATA cables I can get. I have our 6.0Gb cables exclusively on the RAID array. Everything else is 3.0Gb since I don't have anything but what came in the box in my cabinet.









_*Edit*_Ummm nvm I guess I was sold SATA Dooshes. Just looked at my black book and it has both Drives at SATA II. So that'd be what I'm running. Almost forgot I have my build logged in velum pages.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12545583*
> Go with 2 - 6.0 hard drives in raid 0 this is the future.
> 2 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136795
> 
> or 2 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136544


Thanks for the input! Out of curiosity how long have you had your 640's in raid? Any problems so far? I've read TLER function can not be disabled with Blk drives any longer has that had any affect on your setup? Must be the mobo/raid driver works well.
As for Eclipseaudio4's comment about the 640's being faster I've read the slightly older versions were only a 2x320 GB platter drive (reason why there faster) and can't seem to locate any info on these new ones. I'll assume there the same way. I also have a 640 blk 3.0 in a external Esata drive and love it. Think I'll take your advise and just order up a pair of these 640's unless I stumble onto new info sometime tonight.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12547530*
> Thanks for the input! Out of curiosity how long have you had your 640's in raid? Any problems so far? I've read TLER function can not be disabled with Blk drives any longer has that had any affect on your setup? Must be the mobo/raid driver works well.
> As for Eclipseaudio4's comment about the 640's being faster I've read the slightly older versions were only a 2x320 GB platter drive (reason why there faster) and can't seem to locate any info on these new ones. I'll assume there the same way. I also have a 640 blk 3.0 in a external Esata drive and love it. Think I'll take your advise and just order up a pair of these 640's unless I stumble onto new info sometime tonight.


I got the 2 hard drives with the formula when they first came out.
I used the asus raid drivers that came with the mother board
I have not had any problems at all
Then when the extreme came out I took the 2 hard drives out of the formula and put them in the extreme and it boot right up.
Then I ordered 2 more WD 640 stat III for my formula and set them up in raid 0 also
I do like these drives
Do not forget to Register them because they have a 5 year warranty


----------



## The Sandman

Always register my stuff too. Thanks for all the info, most useful/helpful. Looks like I'll be placing that order here in just a few. It'll work out just right as I ordered some rotary connectors for my loop Friday which should give me plenty of time to also Lap my WB and have that part done before these drives arrive.

Any better way than a clean install for this Raid setup? Can I mirror what I have presently have onto it? Or is it better to just re image fresh? I trust I can still partition my Raid setup to separate the OS, and than simply redirect to new locations for Docs, pics etc like a regular HDD setup?


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12537864*
> i am getting this odd popping sound through the speakers though, even if vol is muted=/(sorry ran on a side note there)


I have this problem on a CHIV Formula. The speakers aren't the problem as they work fine with other devices. None of the other mobos I have set up are making popping noises at all. Ive unplugged everything that isnt needed and reinstalled drivers, but the popping still happens. Should I RMA this board or is there something else I can do?

Also, there is always a pop when a hard drive spins up and often when a program is launched. Would that indicate PSU?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12548857*
> I have this problem on a CHIV Formula. The speakers aren't the problem as they work fine with other devices. None of the other mobos I have set up are making popping noises at all. Ive unplugged everything that isnt needed and reinstalled drivers, but the popping still happens. Should I RMA this board or is there something else I can do?
> 
> Also, there is always a pop when a hard drive spins up and often when a program is launched. Would that indicate PSU?


There's a chance. Any opportunity of getting a PSU on loan from a friend to test? If not, try using a sound card and deactivate the on board sound and see if you still have the popping sound with the addded card. If so, then you are closer to a PSU problem BUT remember, the MOBO is in between the PSU and the "on-board sound card" still. Your best bet in isolating this issue would be with a loaner PSU IMO.


----------



## vespillo23

umm, anyone else having there pc probe II freak out, just alerted me that my HT voltage went up to 65.72v????, wow and now my Vcore at 65.47v.......am i getting ready to implode or what?.....aida64 is NOT showing this and there right next to each other....wth?!?!?

EDIT: and temps did not change a bit when pc probe gave off those alerts


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12549080*
> There's a chance. Any opportunity of getting a PSU on loan from a friend to test? If not, try using a sound card and deactivate the on board sound and see if you still have the popping sound with the addded card. If so, then you are closer to a PSU problem BUT remember, the MOBO is in between the PSU and the "on-board sound card" still. Your best bet in isolating this issue would be with a loaner PSU IMO.


I have an EMU0404 USB connected to the machine and there is no popping at all on its speakers, but that is a usb connection, so Im not sure if it would count as a good test or not. Ill still get another PSU and test it in a few minutes.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12549134*
> umm, anyone else having there pc probe II freak out, just alerted me that my HT voltage went up to 65.72v????, wow and now my Vcore at 65.47v.......am i getting ready to implode or what?.....aida64 is NOT showing this and there right next to each other....wth?!?!?
> 
> EDIT: and temps did not change a bit when pc probe gave off those alerts


is standard bug. I will really blow your mind though. I was working on my RAM OC. Had my DMM hooked up to the CPU-NB V and during boot it jumped up to 2.792 V!!!!! Had it really jumped up to that it would have been dead so either I got a bad reading from my Fluke(unlikely) or it was just buggy


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12549167*
> I have an EMU0404 USB connected to the machine and there is no popping at all on its speakers, but that is a usb connection, so Im not sure if it would count as a good test or not. Ill still get another PSU and test it in a few minutes.


Not sure to be honest. Best bet for now would be to test the PSU then. Make sure your 24-pin and 8-pin connectors to the mobo are properly seated into the mobo as well. Sometimes the connector is a bit hard to insert fully (8-pin more so) depending on location and PSU cable length.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12549199*
> is standard bug. I will really blow your mind though. I was working on my RAM OC. Had my DMM hooked up to the CPU-NB V and during boot it jumped up to 2.792 V!!!!! Had it really jumped up to that it would have been dead so either I got a bad reading from my Fluke(unlikely) or it was just buggy


Lol, yeah what i was thinking, figured if cpu had really got hit with 65.54 volts thinking it would have melted.guess its leave that damn alert off again....there an update to fix that?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12549199*
> is standard bug. I will really blow your mind though. I was working on my RAM OC. Had my DMM hooked up to the CPU-NB V and during boot it jumped up to 2.792 V!!!!! Had it really jumped up to that it would have been dead so either I got a bad reading from my Fluke(unlikely) or it was just buggy


Fluke... bad reading? Ha! Those things are tops in my book... unless you've dropped it or something and something tells me you take care of your gear.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12549080*
> There's a chance. Any opportunity of getting a PSU on loan from a friend to test? If not, try using a sound card and deactivate the on board sound and see if you still have the popping sound with the addded card. If so, then you are closer to a PSU problem BUT remember, the MOBO is in between the PSU and the "on-board sound card" still. Your best bet in isolating this issue would be with a loaner PSU IMO.


been following this since i got the popping sound to, psu not the issue and the speakers im running were on my old rig and never made a noise like this till hooked em up to the new rig=/


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12549199*
> is standard bug. I will really blow your mind though. I was working on my RAM OC. Had my DMM hooked up to the CPU-NB V and during boot it jumped up to 2.792 V!!!!! Had it really jumped up to that it would have been dead so either I got a bad reading from my Fluke(unlikely) or it was just buggy


hey just to claify...standard bug as in just for pc prob?. or on this board, cause the AIDA64 just did the same thing SBv shot up to like 65.43v....cant be right cause board would freaking melt just like CPUv hitting 65.54, but wondering why all of a sudden there doing this


----------



## Kahbrohn

What BIOS version do you guys have? (vespillo/danw)

I came across this thread elsewhere that seems to have fixed the issue by uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers... plus a few other steps.

Try muting the MIC also and see if that makes a diff.


----------



## danw635

I have the BIOS version 1304(Latest), but it also made the popping noises on 1203.

I tried all the steps mentioned in that guide you linked but nothing changed.








A different PSU didnt make a difference either.

I figure it is either a driver issue, or the soundcard is borked.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Fluke... bad reading? Ha! Those things are tops in my book... unless you've dropped it or something and something tells me you take care of your gear.


Yeah I will not buy anything other then Fluke for my DMM's, and you right my gear is used with kid gloves and I am the only one to use it!

As for the Sound issue. I have had this issue with multiple boards when hooked up to powered speaker systems, but it only seemed to happen when I powered up or shutdown. I have written it off as what I call a power up and down pop. IIRC when I power up or down with my headphones it does not happen but I rarely power down once I have my OC set.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


What BIOS version do you guys have? (vespillo/danw)

I came across this thread elsewhere that seems to have fixed the issue by uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers... plus a few other steps.

Try muting the MIC also and see if that makes a diff.


1304 here.........


----------



## NG_Navarro

i get the idea now....so probably due to fluctuation its damaging the speakers....hopefully not the rig it self


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ok... guys with the sound card issue. The only thing I can think of at this time is tyo exchange PSU's to see if that helps or to request an RMA. Use this site (Thanks sch010!) as your RMA guide. I am assuming you are in the USA. If not, you may need to look at an alternate method of RMA'ing which is suitable with your area. ASUS will then make an attempt to help you through fixing the problem before accepting to RMA. If I understand correctly, in the US they will send you a board first, you replace and then you return the damaged board to them so your downtime should be minimal.

Good luck and let us all know how this turns out. I am sure someone in the future is going to have the same issue and you wll be their guide.


----------



## luches

Guys, what's the common voltage for a 4ghz 1090 on CH IV ??

I used to be able to get 4ghz @ 1.44v on my old 785GT board, but now I need 1.462 on IV ???!!!!!
does a combo of multi + FSB need more volt than just multi ??


----------



## almighty15

Can you say 3 way graphics cards with x16 lanes for each card without hydra driver installed!!!


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


Guys, what's the common voltage for a 4ghz 1090 on CH IV ??

I used to be able to get 4ghz @ 1.44v on my old 785GT board, but now I need 1.462 on IV ???!!!!!
does a combo of multi + FSB need more volt than just multi ??


1,44? that s too high for a 1090t
im RS (1 hour linx memory set to all, without errors) with 1,3875 and vcore during the stress test max was 1,43v.

yes, probably less vcore is required with less molt and icreasing the fsb (but then check your ram frequency)
try 282*14,5 with 1,4v (my settings)


----------



## DarkShooter

Hey guys.. i got 1 question...
Does the Crosshair IV has the LCD poster to monitor temps/voltage etc??
If didnt see any picture of it and it's wierd since previous models had it...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Always register my stuff too. Thanks for all the info, most useful/helpful. Looks like I'll be placing that order here in just a few. It'll work out just right as I ordered some rotary connectors for my loop Friday which should give me plenty of time to also Lap my WB and have that part done before these drives arrive.

Any better way than a clean install for this Raid setup? Can I mirror what I have presently have onto it? Or is it better to just re image fresh? I trust I can still partition my Raid setup to separate the OS, and than simply redirect to new locations for Docs, pics etc like a regular HDD setup?


I was not able to use windows mirror or image on to my raid 0 drives some thing about windows it just does not like raid drives. Windows will not load without a raid driver I told windows to use the raid driver I provided but it would recognize the raid drive. I had to do clean install on my formula.

Raid 0 drives can be partition just like standard hard drives.


----------



## luches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


1,44? that s too high for a 1090t
im RS (1 hour linx memory set to all, without errors) with 1,3875 and vcore during the stress test max was 1,43v.

yes, probably less vcore is required with less molt and icreasing the fsb (but then check your ram frequency)
try 282*14,5 with 1,4v (my settings)


Rep to you man...... That actually worked !

This board favors low multi + high FSB ( the exact opposite of my old 785GT board).
Got 4.02GHZ stable at 1.39 (1.44 under full load).

is it ok to push for 1.4v ( 1.45 under foul load) ?? I mean is it safe ? I could probably get 4.05 out it .


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


Rep to you man...... That actually worked !

This board favors low multi + high FSB ( the exact opposite of my old 785GT board).
Got 4.02GHZ stable at 1.39 (1.44 under full load).

is it ok to push for 1.4v ( 1.45 under foul load) ?? I mean is it safe ? I could probably get 4.05 out it .


Just monitor those temperatures and keep them below 62 C


----------



## luches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Just monitor those temperatures and keep them below 62 C


yeh, I know. If I can get it stable at 300 FSB, my ram and NB frequency will get sorted ^^ .


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


Rep to you man...... That actually worked !

This board favors low multi + high FSB ( the exact opposite of my old 785GT board).
Got 4.02GHZ stable at 1.39 (1.44 under full load).

is it ok to push for 1.4v ( 1.45 under foul load) ?? I mean is it safe ? I could probably get 4.05 out it .


I have 4.012 Ghz at 1.35V, 1.38V under load - 8 hour Prime95 stable and a 50 run IBT with 55C load temp. You may want to make sure your HSF is properly seated on the CPU and that the thermal material is properly spread out between the two. Cooling is everything at this point. As previous poster stated... always stay < 62C.


----------



## luches

I will test that too, but I suspect that your batch is better than mine and you are on water too^^


----------



## Ceadderman

I think I'll be taking this 420Gig drive that's layin around and backing up all my files to it. I have a sneaky suspicion that I'll lose my RAID with the Motherboard swap due to the RMA.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


I will test that too, but I suspect that your batch is better than mine and you are on water too^^


That is true but I have seen some hit 4.1 or more on air as well. I am conservative with my OC'ing as it is and still a noob at it.

YOU CAN DO IT! Good luck.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;12554354*
> Hey guys.. i got 1 question...
> Does the Crosshair IV has the LCD poster to monitor temps/voltage etc??
> If didnt see any picture of it and it's wierd since previous models had it...


No! but you can hook it up to a laptop, see page 1-1;3-29; 4-26,27 in the formula manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12555654*
> I think I'll be taking this 420Gig drive that's layin around and backing up all my files to it. I have a sneaky suspicion that I'll lose my RAID with the Motherboard swap due to the RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Its been my experience in the pasted that if you put the raid setup in the new RMA'ed mother board that has the BIOS set up for raid the same as the old mother board and the cables and raid connections the same as it came out of the old mother board it will boot up and all you need to do is activate windows again.

*But by all means do back ups first!*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12556358*
> Its been my experience in the pasted that if you put the raid setup in the new RMA'ed mother board that has the BIOS set up for raid the same as the old mother board and the cables and raid connections the same as it came out of the old mother board it will boot up and all you need to do is activate windows again.
> 
> *But by all means do back ups first!*


Okay kewl. Still gonna back everything up to be on the safe side though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches;12555403*
> Rep to you man...... That actually worked !
> 
> This board favors low multi + high FSB ( the exact opposite of my old 785GT board).
> Got 4.02GHZ stable at 1.39 (1.44 under full load).
> 
> is it ok to push for 1.4v ( 1.45 under foul load) ?? I mean is it safe ? I could probably get 4.05 out it .


thanks..
yes it's ok.. in my opinion for a daily use it is good to do not go above 1,45v in full load...it s "safe" even go at 1,5 but only for bench..
even if you got good temp a high vcore in daily use it is not very good for the cpu..
between a daily use of 4ghz and 4.2ghz the difference it is not big (you will not see a very big difference of performance) but between 1,4v and 1,5v the difference is very high in my opinon (im talking about daily use, it means higher temperatures and intake of energy and high vcore in daily will also waste the life of your cpu)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;12559287*
> thanks..
> yes it's ok.. in my opinion for a daily use it is good to do not go above 1,45v in full load...it s "safe" even go at 1,5 but only for bench..
> even if you got good temp a high vcore in daily use it is not very good for the cpu..
> between a daily use of 4ghz and 4.2ghz the difference it is not big (you will not see a very big difference of performance) but between 1,4v and 1,5v the difference is very high in my opinon (im talking about daily use, it means higher temperatures and intake of energy and high vcore in daily will also waste the life of your cpu)


This is why using the Offset voltages and than Enabling Cool & Quiet can be very useful. My current OC listed in rig sig with Vcore of 1.464v in Bios runs all day at 1.36v and I still get all the performance of a 4139 MHz OC when I need/want it. I hear what you're saying but I don't agree. Here's a snip of HWMonitor which has been on all day today.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12553698*
> Can you say 3 way graphics cards with x16 lanes for each card without hydra driver installed!!!


You must tell how now or you get no cookie!


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


This is why using the Offset voltages and than Enabling Cool & Quiet can be very useful. My current OC listed in rig sig with Vcore of 1.464v in Bios runs all day at 1.36v and I still get all the performance of a 4139 MHz OC when I need/want it. I hear what you're saying but I don't agree. Here's a snip of HWMonitor which has been on all day today.


I use k10stat and in idle my 1090t works at 800mhz with 1,1v and when I need it goes automatically (like cnq) at 4ghz @ 1,39 and with the highest vcore 1,43.
In your pic I can see that your highest is 1,50v. Probably when you stress your CPU (even in your daily use like gaming ecc) your vcore is always near 1,50v! I m saying that it is unnecessary getting +0,7v For + 100mhz (very little performance difference considering temperature and power intake and also electromigration) , I repeat I'm talking about daily use


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;12559287*
> thanks..
> yes it's ok.. in my opinion for a daily use it is good to do not go above 1,45v in full load...it s "safe" even go at 1,5 but only for bench..
> even if you got good temp a high vcore in daily use it is not very good for the cpu..
> between a daily use of 4ghz and 4.2ghz the difference it is not big (you will not see a very big difference of performance) but between 1,4v and 1,5v the difference is very high in my opinon (im talking about daily use, it means higher temperatures and intake of energy and high vcore in daily will also waste the life of your cpu)


Well then I am screwed







I run 1.51 load CPU and 1.525 load CPU-NB 24/7 From personal experience 3400,5000+,6000+, 955, 965, 1050T. All of these chips still work to this day and are in use. They have all run insane voltages, for extended periods of time.

Found a couple verifications








5000+ 1Ghz OC for 3.6Ghz voltage was 1.7v IIRC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550359
965 4.2Ghz OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=677772
and finally my 1055T 4.238
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445518


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


I use k10stat and in idle my 1090t works at 800mhz with 1,1v and when I need it goes automatically (like cnq) at 4ghz @ 1,39 and with the highest vcore 1,43.
In your pic I can see that your highest is 1,50v. Probably when you stress your CPU (even in your daily use like gaming ecc) your vcore is always near 1,50v! I m saying that it is unnecessary getting +0,7v For + 100mhz (very little performance difference considering temperature and power intake and also electromigration) , I repeat I'm talking about daily use


I truly mean no disrespect and am in no way trying to offend anyone here, but this is how I see things. Today's components are built to last somewhere around 8-10years, and even in a worst case scenario we'll say OC'ing to this extreme cuts that life by 50%, heck, that means it should still last 4-5 years and by then I'll be ready to upgrade my components anyway! Even at my current settings I'm still within max specs from the manufacture.

Also just to clarify, it's very rare that it gets up to that 1.5v for what I do a majority of the time anyway, it's really not a concern at all.

I believe in getting the most out of the things I enjoy doing or using such as pc components. If you look at my avatar that's my sand rail, it's just a 1971 Ford Pinto engine (well use to be anyway lol) and for the last 12 years (it's been in two different chassis's now) it's been turning 8000 rpm rather than the 5400 rpm at stock in 85-95F temps, near 200 HP rather than original 85-100 HP, 110 octane fuel rather than 87, 4x 38mm carburetors rather than one single barrel and it's never missed a beat! Is it necessary to run it like that? Heck NO, but sure is a lot more fun that way! With proper technique and knowledge it's amazing how we can modify things we like and enjoy without tearing things up. That's how I see it! Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

everyone will have their own ways but as you have said these components are ment to run near max temp for 10 years. Also as you said If I get 3 out of mine I am happy.


----------



## HackHeaven

Since ive just gotten this and i have googled for help and cant seem to find anything

My pc was running fine for 6ish months everything was the same
about 4 days ago it went into sleep mode (or i think) so i restarted it cause it wouldn't wake

Long story short i got page file error mem error freezing restarted some other bsod i didn't see cause it went to fast

I know my ram is good because it works has been working and works in single channel(thats what im using right now)
My gfx card is fine because its working (using it right now..) psu is fine (using it..)

EVERYTHING is the same as it was when it worked

As soon as i put both sticks in for dual channel it either gives a flashing red light from mem to cpu i think OR a flashing light on VGA

Now if i keep shuting it down then restarting it will boot up like every 30 shutdown/restarts but then it will freeze 10-30mins later

Anyone know why this is happening now or how to fix it?

Was thinking about updating the bois to the 1304? newest one (never done a bios update before) i have 0905 right now


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackHeaven;12567223*
> Since ive just gotten this and i have googled for help and cant seem to find anything
> 
> My pc was running fine for 6ish months everything was the same
> about 4 days ago it went into sleep mode (or i think) so i restarted it cause it wouldn't wake
> 
> Long story short i got page file error mem error freezing restarted some other bsod i didn't see cause it went to fast
> 
> I know my ram is good because it works has been working and works in single channel(thats what im using right now)
> My gfx card is fine because its working (using it right now..) psu is fine (using it..)
> 
> EVERYTHING is the same as it was when it worked
> 
> As soon as i put both sticks in for dual channel it either gives a flashing red light from mem to cpu i think OR a flashing light on VGA
> 
> Now if i keep shuting it down then restarting it will boot up like every 30 shutdown/restarts but then it will freeze 10-30mins later
> 
> Anyone know why this is happening now or how to fix it?
> 
> Was thinking about updating the bois to the 1304? newest one (never done a bios update before) i have 0905 right now


Try the GO BUTTON?

"_Its purpose is to resolve any compatibility issues that may arise between the motherboard and the memory. Simply hold the "Go Button" until the red LED blinks and the Crosshair IV will automatically adjust the memory timings until the system boots. The "Go Button" can also be used to quickly overclock your system. In the BIOS, you assign a desired settings profile to the "Go Button" and the board will load the profile once it is pressed._" - HardwareCanucks Review


----------



## HackHeaven

I have used it once it did nothing as far as i could tell maybe i will give that another try


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackHeaven;12567522*
> I have used it once it did nothing as far as i could tell maybe i will give that another try


Cool. I mention it because my memory is not on the QVL and did the same thing as you are experiencing. Because of this button, it now works perfectly fine in dual channel and I can OC it (all though I have decided to keep it stock for now) as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12567494*
> Try the GO BUTTON?
> 
> "_Its purpose is to resolve any compatibility issues that may arise between the motherboard and the memory. Simply hold the "Go Button" until the red LED blinks and the Crosshair IV will automatically adjust the memory timings until the system boots. The "Go Button" can also be used to quickly overclock your system. In the BIOS, you assign a desired settings profile to the "Go Button" and the board will load the profile once it is pressed._" - HardwareCanucks Review


Go button?









You mean "Mem-OK" don't you?









But I don't see how that would be the issue. His system has been running fine for 6 months and then this. I'm not saying you're wrong. I just don't see how his RAM could have changed after 6 months to where the System couldn't recognize it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HackHeaven

I dont even see a Mem-OK button the one he is talking about says right by it GO


----------



## HackHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12567604*
> Go button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "Mem-OK" don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't see how that would be the issue. His system has been running fine for 6 months and then this. I'm not saying you're wrong. I just don't see how his RAM could have changed after 6 months to where the System couldn't recognize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


And yeah nothing was changed only thing i did was restart it then it started messing up everything* was the same as before when it worked ;s


----------



## Kahbrohn

May depend on the "version" of the mobo. I have seen the Mem-OK button also. They are both the same. Here is a pix... look at the lower left hand corner.










I agree that the system is running fine for 6 months. No doubt that is the case. But the truth of the matter is that now it isn't...







Troubleshooting time! I figure that if the GO BUTTON works, then it may just have been a fluke. The alternative is that a memory channel on the mobo is going down the drains.

Hack... are you using channels 1 & 2? If so, try channels 3 & 4 instead to see what the effect is. It it boots and works fine on the alternate channel, try placing the stick back into the original channels. If the problem returns, chances are you have a bad channel and may need to consider an RMA (unfortunately).


----------



## Ceadderman

I am shagrinned. I've heard it call that so much and seen it labled as much on other Asus boards that I'd always thought it was called that.









Hmmmm guess I need to get some glasses or learn how to read. My bad guys it is indeed called the "Go Button".









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RagingCain

@Hack, was there any overclock on any components, and how new is your Mem + GPU?

Second, do you have a spare GPU to try?

Thirdly, can you run with ALL the memory but in single channel? I.e. Using the memory in Dimm Slot 1 and 2, or 3 and 4.

The BIOS update is highly recommendable by the majority of users. It hasn't been problematic and has been in use for over a month now.

What you can do if you had any overclock, is take one stick out leave the other in, turn the machine on and get into BIOS, and reset everything to AUTO when it involves CPU, CPU-NB Speed, HTLinq Freq should be set to 2000, and all the MEM timings should be set to AUTO (for now).

Set the voltages either to 1.300 V Cpu-VCore, and 1.300 CPU-NB (do not put them on AUTO.)

I have seen quite a few boards running auto on CPU-NB at 1.500v even with LLC enabled which equals 1.55~1.57v under stress. That is bad joojoo for long periods of time.


----------



## HackHeaven

All new got them about 6 months ago (every part in my pc) and i think i did try them in dual channel in both reds and blacks (they came in the blacks and worked)

I will have to try them again i am going to test them in a bit in reds then blacks then test each stick in black then red then hit the go button with both in if nothing works


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12567667*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shagrinned. I've heard it call that so much and seen it labled as much on other Asus boards that I'd always thought it was called that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm guess I need to get some glasses or learn how to read. My bad guys it is indeed called the "Go Button".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nahhhh... Before the CHIV I briefly had the Pro USB3 board and I believe it was Mem-OK. When I switched boards (the Pro USB3 was bad) I spent nearly and HOUR looking for the damn Mem-Ok button. Obviously never found it. Started reading in here and then discovered ASUS' dual personality when it comes to memory!









EDIT: It's fun troubleshooting your desktop while stealing your kid's laptop to read the forums as you try to fix stuff.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12567726*
> Nahhhh... Before the CHIV I briefly had the Pro USB3 board and I believe it was Mem-OK. When I switched boards (the Pro USB3 was bad) I spent nearly and HOUR looking for the damn Mem-Ok button. Obviously never found it. Started reading in here and then discovered ASUS' dual personality when it comes to memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's fun troubleshooting your desktop while stealing your kid's laptop to read the forums as you try to fix stuff.


Try it when you're pigeonholed onto a Netbook. One that got infected with a Trojan and wouldn't allow you access to the NET.









I've since found that little bugger and summarily executed his sorry ass without offering last request.









But it sucks when your desktop system is down and cannot be counted on to flush out a simple Trojan with the aid of a DL'ed Malware Bytes to a Flashdrive.
















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HackHeaven

Well tested it a bit (the Go button still seems to do nothing but flashing when i hold it)

It seems the second stick of ram is not working right

It started the first try with both in black then froze at the windows 7 logo with the second stick in only it wont boot at all in red or black

With the one that is working now it was in black (both tested) and works its in red 1 now and works (other stick didn't)

So i guess the second ram stick is dead or dieing

edit: and i did test it before about 2 days ago and it did work but froze anywhere form 10 to 30mins after it was working maybe it was getting dead then just now died


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackHeaven;12568051*
> Well tested it a bit (the Go button still seems to do nothing but flashing when i hold it)
> 
> It seems the second stick of ram is not working right
> 
> It started the first try with both in black then froze at the windows 7 logo with the second stick in only it wont boot at all in red or black
> 
> With the one that is working now it was in black (both tested) and works its in red 1 now and works (other stick didn't)
> 
> So i guess the second ram stick is dead or dieing
> 
> edit: and i did test it before about 2 days ago and it did work but froze anywhere form 10 to 30mins after it was working maybe it was getting dead then just now died


Memtest... That will tell you for sure. Is it also new as of 6 months ago? If so, you should be able to get it replaced.


----------



## HackHeaven

Yup... but can you get ram replaced if you OC it? even if it was lifetime? (had to OC it anyways because it didn't work at the speeds it says when i first got it)

And ive never ran memtest because i dont have a floopydrive or have it on cd not sure i want to use a 4.7gig cd just for memtest dont have any small sized cds either


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe you can. I know Corsair will abide by their warranty but I'm not so sure about anyone else.









I started this post w/o glancing at your RAM. Yes Corsair will warranty it so long as you haven't messed with it physically.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12545583*
> Go with 2 - 6.0 hard drives in raid 0 this is the future.
> 2 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136795
> 
> or 2 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136544


Just a FYI here, for anyone else that has an interest in this topic the Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s have just come out with a $10.00 off promotional code in the Newegg flier this morning. Mine are due to arrive tomorrow, so I had to call Newegg and they gave me the $20.00 off my current order WOO HOO. Got my first RAID setup for $120.00 delivered. Just had to share lol.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackHeaven;12568099*
> Yup... but can you get ram replaced if you OC it? even if it was lifetime? (had to OC it anyways because it didn't work at the speeds it says when i first got it)
> 
> And ive never ran memtest because i dont have a floopydrive or have it on cd not sure i want to use a 4.7gig cd just for memtest dont have any small sized cds either


I am at work now and can't get you the help you really need but read this. You can make a bootable flashdrive and install memtest86+ there.

Floppy's... I used to be amazed at them when they first came out!!! Still have my external floppy drive laying around there somewhere. Just can't find any floppies now!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12568124*
> Just a FYI here, for anyone else that has an interest in this topic the Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s have just come out with a $10.00 off promotional code in the Newegg flier this morning. Mine are due to arrive tomorrow, so I had to call Newegg and they gave me the $20.00 off my current order WOO HOO. Got my first RAID setup for $120.00 delivered. Just had to share lol.


Coulda had it up even cheaper but $120 isn't bad. Especially if you're not a fan of Hitachi Deskstar Drives.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## adcantu

how good is newegg about discounts from new sales after purchase? I bought my case 2 weeks ago and now its $40 less as of yesterday


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackHeaven;12567223*
> Since ive just gotten this and i have googled for help and cant seem to find anything
> 
> My pc was running fine for 6ish months everything was the same
> about 4 days ago it went into sleep mode (or i think) so i restarted it cause it wouldn't wake
> 
> Long story short i got page file error mem error freezing restarted some other bsod i didn't see cause it went to fast
> 
> I know my ram is good because it works has been working and works in single channel(thats what im using right now)
> My gfx card is fine because its working (using it right now..) psu is fine (using it..)
> 
> EVERYTHING is the same as it was when it worked
> 
> As soon as i put both sticks in for dual channel it either gives a flashing red light from mem to cpu i think OR a flashing light on VGA
> 
> Now if i keep shuting it down then restarting it will boot up like every 30 shutdown/restarts but then it will freeze 10-30mins later
> 
> Anyone know why this is happening now or how to fix it?
> 
> Was thinking about updating the bois to the 1304? newest one (never done a bios update before) i have 0905 right now


Get your system up and running stable first before you do a BIOS update.
You would not want it to shutdown wile doing a BIOS update.

Make sure your memory is seated all the way in.
Is it the memory light or the video light we need to know?
Put 2 sticks of matching memory in the black slots

Try the reset button on back this will reset every thing


----------



## Tweeky

G.Skill Flares are back in stock at newegg [F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231371
2000 @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65 volts

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model CMT4GX3M2A2000C8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317
2000 @ 8-9-8-24 1.65 volts

Help me choose


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


G.Skill Flares are back in stock at newegg [F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231371
2000 @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65 volts

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model CMT4GX3M2A2000C8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317
2000 @ 8-9-8-24 1.65 volts

Help me choose










Go with the GTs.

Cause honestly this is all you're going to see anyway:










Unless you put the Cooler on. Which I don't recommend anyway since you're going to be running 2 sticks of RAM. That leaves the other two slots open to dust being blown in by those dual 60s'. Trust me I know. I was running mine til I saw how much dust collected on mine. Pulled it immediately. Now not only are my sticks cleaner, my system got noticeably quieter.









The original tops for mine are AMD Green. I bought the tops second hand which is why they are Red now. Those are the same tops that you will get with the GTs'.









~Ceadder


----------



## HackHeaven

I would really love to get them GTs to but in 8gigs wish they were not $214 thats a bit much lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackHeaven;12571158*
> I would really love to get them GTs to but in 8gigs wish they were not $214 thats a bit much lol


You want the best you pay like everyone else.









My 8Gig kit cost me $250 when I got them. Now they are running $190. I got them cause they were "limited edition" 1333 & Quad Channel. If I knew then what I know now I woulda held onto the pair I was usin GSkill Ripjaws and waited til they came down to the price they are now. Coulda got a fan controller or Some CCLs and a 4 pin converter to run them with what I woulda saved.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Go with the GTs.

Cause honestly this is all you're going to see anyway:










Unless you put the Cooler on. Which I don't recommend anyway since you're going to be running 2 sticks of RAM. That leaves the other two slots open to dust being blown in by those dual 60s'. Trust me I know. I was running mine til I saw how much dust collected on mine. Pulled it immediately. Now not only are my sticks cleaner, my system got noticeably quieter.









The original tops for mine are AMD Green. I bought the tops second hand which is why they are Red now. Those are the same tops that you will get with the GTs'.









~Ceadder










Thanks thats good info on the dust i had not thought of that








Now i need dust caps too








+Rep
I still can not deside on which memory to get


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Thanks thats good info on the dust i had not thought of that








Now i need dust caps too








+Rep
I still can not deside on which memory to get










Go with the GTs' bro. Trust me. My Dominators can get SERIOUSLY tight timings. I've had them as tight as 6-6-6-19 but I couldn't drop that Overall Frequency down to 18 without Bluescreening. Though I can if I run them @ 6-7-6.

Those GSkills are probably nice but really the GTs' have a solid history of performing. I love my Dominators. Only time I even question it is price versus 2x4Gig prices and considering those in regard to being able to run 16Gig if I chose to. I really wouldn't though cause 8 gigs is more than enough RAM at the moment til programs start requiring more and more.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Go with the GTs' bro. Trust me. My Dominators can get SERIOUSLY tight timings. I've had them as tight as 6-6-6-19 but I couldn't drop that Overall Frequency down to 18 without Bluescreening. Though I can if I run them @ 6-7-6.

Those GSkills are probably nice but really the GTs' have a solid history of performing. I love my Dominators. Only time I even question it is price versus 2x4Gig prices and considering those in regard to being able to run 16Gig if I chose to. I really wouldn't though cause 8 gigs is more than enough RAM at the moment til programs start requiring more and more.









~Ceadder










What speed are you running those at @ 6-6-6 and whats your maxxmem score?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


What speed are you running those at @ 6-6-6 and whats your maxxmem score?


Couldn't tell you cause I don't have MaxxMem.







I just dialed them to that in the BIOS all at once but ran them 6-6-6-20. It's only when I got cute and went for the whole enchilada with 6-6-6-18 that I BSoD'ed. I didn't run them that way very long however. I ended up RMA'ing the board to Newegg only to find out it wasn't the board. Haven't been able to make another go at it since I been fighting with the NB, though that's now fixed(~43c Idle now) but now the sterpid Opt_2 header hasn't been reporting it's RPM.









I did run MemTest for 24 hours with the 6-6-6-20 timings and they ran like champs. I've gotta hurry up and sell my netbook so I can get the benches that everyone likes to see.









By speed are you speaking of 1333? I'm not sure what you're meaning in that regard cause I'm still a n00b in a few aspects.









~Ceadder


----------



## luches

get ADATA XPG Gaming V2 2000 ... this kit is cheap, and it's working on my board like a charm and no compatibility issues . It did 2000 7-10-7-27-1T so easily at 1.7v and for that price it was a steal. If you can find it cheap, just get it.

Unfortunately it's a tad hard to find !

------------------------------

BTW are people still added to the first page's list ?? if so, then add me to the Formula list ^^. Thank you


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


get ADATA XPG Gaming V2 2000 ... this kit is cheap, and it's working on my board like a charm and no compatibility issues . It did 2000 7-10-7-27-1T so easily at 1.7v and for that price it was a steal. If you can find it cheap, just get it.

Unfortunately it's a tad hard to find !

------------------------------

BTW are people still added to the first page's list ?? if so, then add me to the Formula list ^^. Thank you


interesting score! Not too much ahead of mine. 









The lists update automatically, all you need to do is click on the link and fill out the form. (is right above the list)


----------



## JCG

Hi guys, just wondering if I've got this right:

If I OC by increasing multi, vcore is what I should be mainly concerned about.
But if I do it by increasing FSB, I should look at vcore and vCPU-NB, right?

If yes, what would the ideal vCPU-NB be if FSB is 300?
And what would be the max safest vCPU-NB?

Cheers


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


interesting score! Not too much ahead of mine.

The lists update automatically, all you need to do is click on the link and fill out the form. (is right above the list)


Here is my MaxxMem2 test. I went as far as I dare go with the issues I've been having but I pushed it with a 6-7-6-18 setup. All is stable though the NB jumped up to 49c at restart. I think that it had to do with being in the BIOS as this board always seems to run hotter during that brief period of time.








.

I think the ReDo on my Thermal Paaste has paid off. Same with the behind the scenes cable management. So here ya go.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Wow, I'm feeling mighty good with my G.Skill ECO's. They'll break 11 GB/s if I could stabilize NB Freq at 3200 MHz, still working on that one.

How do you add a pic other than as a attachment


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Wow, I'm feeling mighty good with my G.Skill ECO's. They'll break 11 GB/s if I could stabilize NB Freq at 3200 MHz, still working on that one.

How do you add a pic other than as a attachment


















I been tryin ta figure out how to add them as attachments so not to piss off any mods.









Just upload your pics to Photobucket.com and then you can copy the image link and drop it into your text.









Works really nicely unless of course your system doesn't play well with others.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12576046*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been tryin ta figure out how to add them as attachments so not to piss off any mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just upload your pics to Photobucket.com and then you can copy the image link and drop it into your text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works really nicely unless of course your system doesn't play well with others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Hey can you get a bigger shot cause I cant read any of that SS.


----------



## Silv3r350

So I need some help. I have been having issues with BSOD's with the coding Driver_IRQL_less_or_Not_Equal.. And I was hoping that once I installed my new hardware. Crosshair IV Extreme Mobo, 1090T CPU and G.Skill Ripjaw X Series RAM. And re-formated my entire HDD that my issues would stop.. But there still going on.. Anyone have any suggestions on how to make it stop/go away??? I just installed everything like less than a 1hr ago FYI.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silv3r350;12576687*
> So I need some help. I have been having issues with BSOD's with the coding Driver_IRQL_less_or_Not_Equal.. And I was hoping that once I installed my new hardware. Crosshair IV Extreme Mobo, 1090T CPU and G.Skill Ripjaw X Series RAM. And re-formated my entire HDD that my issues would stop.. But there still going on.. Anyone have any suggestions on how to make it stop/go away??? I just installed everything like less than a 1hr ago FYI.


BSOD's tend to be memory issues. Take one stick out and see if it still BSOD's. Then swap that stick for the other and see what the effect is. This is assuming no OC has been done and everything is at stock.Also, there is either a Mem-OK or a GO BUTTON (same thing) on your mobo. Refer to your user manual and see if that helps.

Also, a memtest86 run would confirm if there is anything wrong with your memory.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12576141*
> Hey can you get a bigger shot cause I cant read any of that SS.


_*HOW IS THIS?*_



















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12577063*
> _*HOW IS THIS?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


lmao. The memory throughput had me perplexed, but now that I can see the other numbers I know why it is what it is.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12577376*
> lmao. The memory throughput had me perplexed, but now that I can see the other numbers I know why it is what it is.


Well when my NB finally settles down to where I'm not worried about it I'll do more. Though I have to say that I'm completely stable with this RAM setting and I'm riding 45c at the moment, not too shabby. Sadly this board has to be RMA'ed. I messaged them with my Issue Sunday nite so if I don't hear anything back it's gonna be time for a 10-9-8 with whomever dropped the ball.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Silv3r350

So that specific BSOD is a RAM issue? cuz it is happening alot now..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silv3r350;12577773*
> So that specific BSOD is a RAM issue? cuz it is happening alot now..


More than likely. What you could do to figure out the issue is power down remove all but one stick. Then boot each stick separately in your 1st slot. If they all work then your next best bet is to run Memtest and see what happens there.

thing is though you could easily have a loose MoBo standoff which could be causing a grounding issue as well. So you might pull the Board and double check all your standoffs to make certain that's not the case.

Let's put it this way, I just redid the TIM under my NB/SB heatsink. Before I put the board back in I checked all the standoffs to be sure and found that one had actually become loose somehow. Which was probably the cause of a couple of minor issues. Nothing major but when I ran UniGine my FPS went in the toilet. Afterward I ran the bench and my score went up nearly 100 points where it was before running it the time prior. You just never know sometimes.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well ordered a 240mm rasa kit today and next month im ordering a wc black for my motherboard.


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Hi,when my 2x570,s are in the ch iv extreme.slots 1+2 there temps are 34 and 39 idle when i game pc powers down can any one help on this situation please.also randam bsod now and again







are these the only slots i can use for max performance?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


Hi,when my 2x570,s are in the ch iv extreme.slots 1+2 there temps are 34 and 39 idle when i game pc powers down can any one help on this situation please.also randam bsod now and again







are these the only slots i can use for max performance?


just powering down sounds like a psu issue to me. the bsod could be mem or unstable overclock. best thing to do is go back to stock and run it for a couple days and see if that solves it. if it does, overclock just the cpu back to what your settings are now. run it for a few days, if no bsod, then overclock your ram again back to the settings now and see if you bsod again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


just powering down sounds like a psu issue to me. the bsod could be mem or unstable overclock. best thing to do is go back to stock and run it for a couple days and see if that solves it. if it does, overclock just the cpu back to what your settings are now. run it for a few days, if no bsod, then overclock your ram again back to the settings now and see if you bsod again.


Or ramp it back down to stock settings and run it for a day. If no BSoD then power it down and remove all but 1 stick of RAM and swap them out til you find an offending stick of RAM. If there are no BSoDs' from that then it's your settings and the system didn't like em.









Oh yes the only way to really know for sure at this end would be to see/read or know what the BSoD was. It could've been anything really. But we're taking this on face value and running with it.









~Ceadder


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


just powering down sounds like a psu issue to me. the bsod could be mem or unstable overclock. best thing to do is go back to stock and run it for a couple days and see if that solves it. if it does, overclock just the cpu back to what your settings are now. run it for a few days, if no bsod, then overclock your ram again back to the settings now and see if you bsod again.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Or ramp it back down to stock settings and run it for a day. If no BSoD then power it down and remove all but 1 stick of RAM and swap them out til you find an offending stick of RAM. If there are no BSoDs' from that then it's your settings and the system didn't like em.









Oh yes the only way to really know for sure at this end would be to see/read or know what the BSoD was. It could've been anything really. But we're taking this on face value and running with it.









~Ceadder










thanks for the reply guys. i havent overclocked anything yet







cpu nor memory nor grfx everthing is at stock.and psu is brand new 1000w im puzzled.(are slots one and 2 my only option for two cards to run simultaniously?i hope i spelt it right lool


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


thanks for the reply guys. i havent overclocked anything yet







cpu nor memory nor grfx everthing is at stock.and psu is brand new 1000w im puzzled.(are slots one and 2 my only option for two cards to run simultaniously?i hope i spelt it right lool


I believe so. If new also, might you possibly have a DoA GPU? I'm doubting the 1000w is DoA(but you never know) but if you can limit the amount of juice required, you could find this out by using another PSU that's on hand so long as it's +650w.

I would try removing as much as you possibly can. RAM and GPU and see what happens.

Also if this is a persistent issue and all other avenues have been checked and double checked, try removing the board, making sure the standoffs are all tight(not too tight) enough to complete your ground and then go from there.









~Ceadder


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I believe so. If new also, might you possibly have a DoA GPU? I'm doubting the 1000w is DoA(but you never know) but if you can limit the amount of juice required, you could find this out by using another PSU that's on hand so long as it's +650w.

I would try removing as much as you possibly can. RAM and GPU and see what happens.

Also if this is a persistent issue and all other avenues have been checked and double checked, try removing the board, making sure the standoffs are all tight(not too tight) enough to complete your ground and then go from there.









~Ceadder










 gpu,s tested seperatly all fine.will check if its memory as its only 2gb of cheapo ocz memory ill







it if its not good enough


----------



## fibre_optics

I will be purchasing a Crosshair IV Formula in a month or so and was wondering what crossfire was like on this board?

I saw a video on crossfire on this board and there was an x16 slot in the middle of the two cards, is this possible? Do you get an extra long Crossfire bridge?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fibre_optics*


I will be purchasing a Crosshair IV Formula in a month or so and was wondering what crossfire was like on this board?

I saw a video on crossfire on this board and there was an x16 slot in the middle of the two cards, is this possible? Do you get an extra long Crossfire bridge?

Thanks in advance!!


I'm pretty sure the middle lane(in between 1 and 3) is x8 not x16. If you can wait a bit I can drop another 5770(loaner) onto the board and give you something. But I'm pretty sure that other owners already run a XFire setup.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


gpu,s tested seperatly all fine.will check if its memory as its only 2gb of cheapo ocz memory ill







it if its not good enough










This might be your problem. I've heard nothing but bad things about cheapo OCZ RAM. I don't know as I've never run the stuff before. Only Ram I have run has been GSkill and Corsair.









~Ceadder


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I was wondering if I should get another 470, get 1 580 or switch to Ati. I know with my board, 
my options are near limitless. But is the lucid chip too much of a hassle? Also, is it only when you multiple gpus installed that you can install the hydra software?


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm pretty sure the middle lane(in between 1 and 3) is x8 not x16. If you can wait a bit I can drop another 5770(loaner) onto the board and give you something. But I'm pretty sure that other owners already run a XFire setup.









~Ceadder











Ok so thats just the way that it is? x16 x8 x16? thats how you do xfire? and does it come with a longer xfire bridge?


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fibre_optics*


Ok so thats just the way that it is? x16 x8 x16? thats how you do xfire? and does it come with a longer xfire bridge?


if you are doing just crossfire you should use slots 1 and 3. Im not certain about the formula but I know the extreme comes with one. Also you could buy one here http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2012


----------



## eclipseaudio4

At this point in time unless running three exact matched cards tri gpu setups arn't going to be the best. This is due to the Hydra drivers not being mature enough yet.

@Boom. Once you get the hydra driver installed move the card that is in slot 2 to slot 4 and see if that helps. You should not be using sli bridges and as people have said a power down usually indicates power issues. Do you have both ez-plugs powered as well?


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


At this point in time unless running three exact matched cards tri gpu setups arn't going to be the best. This is due to the Hydra drivers not being mature enough yet.

@Boom. Once you get the hydra driver installed move the card that is in slot 2 to slot 4 and see if that helps. You should not be using sli bridges and as people have said a power down usually indicates power issues. Do you have both ez-plugs powered as well?


ill try 1 and 4 what are ez plugz mate?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fibre_optics*


Ok so thats just the way that it is? x16 x8 x16? thats how you do xfire? and does it come with a longer xfire bridge?


16x 16x 16x









@BOOM

these are the ez-plugs.


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


if you are doing just crossfire you should use slots 1 and 3. Im not certain about the formula but I know the extreme comes with one. Also you could buy one here http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2012


Thanks! +rep for you!


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


16x 16x 16x









@BOOM

these are the ez-plugs.



Can you use which ever ones you want, lets say 1 and 3? so there is more air between them?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fibre_optics*


Ok so thats just the way that it is? x16 x8 x16? thats how you do xfire? and does it come with a longer xfire bridge?


The formula comes with a long crossfire bridge [90mm]


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fibre_optics*


Can you use which ever ones you want, lets say 1 and 3? so there is more air between them?


For crossfire you should use slots 1 and 3 for best preformance.
The bridge that comes with the formula will work with slots 1 and 3


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


16x 16x 16x









@BOOM

these are the ez-plugs.


 no i have nothing plugged in that m8?should something be in there


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


For crossfire you should slots 1 and 3 for best preformance.
The bridge that comes with the formula will work with slots 1 and 3


Thanks mate, biiig biiiig help! +rep for you (and 15 internets.)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


no i have nothing plugged in that m8?should something be in there










if you have more than 2 video card then you will need to plug in additional power plug to those connectors


----------



## Ceadderman

Always the brides maid never the bride.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT;12585547*
> no i have nothing plugged in that m8?should something be in there


yea you should have molex connectors in both


----------



## Ceadderman

Man I am so bummed right now. I have access to another XFX 5770 Radeon HD card but misplaced or never got my XFire link. I found my SLI bridge but there is no way those little connectors are going to fit on the connections. So I hadda take it all apart. I hope I can eventually find my link. It's gotta be around some place...







... the one place I didn't look of course. The parts box to my 932. Sheesh. And that WILL be able to jump 2 to connect 1 and 3.

Screw it I'll deal with it tomorrow.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12587692*
> Man I am so bummed right now. I have access to another XFX 5770 Radeon HD card but misplaced or never got my XFire link. I found my SLI bridge but there is no way those little connectors are going to fit on the connections. So I hadda take it all apart. I hope I can eventually find my link. It's gotta be around some place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the one place I didn't look of course. The parts box to my 932. Sheesh. And that WILL be able to jump 2 to connect 1 and 3.
> 
> Screw it I'll deal with it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


some card makers do not provide bridges with there card















i will check the card maker in the furture







bad card maker
i bought a xfx 6850 and no bridge comes with it









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150512


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12587692*
> Man I am so bummed right now. I have access to another XFX 5770 Radeon HD card but misplaced or never got my XFire link. I found my SLI bridge but there is no way those little connectors are going to fit on the connections. So I hadda take it all apart. I hope I can eventually find my link. It's gotta be around some place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the one place I didn't look of course. The parts box to my 932. Sheesh. And that WILL be able to jump 2 to connect 1 and 3.
> 
> Screw it I'll deal with it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


could just run on hydra then you dont need the bridge


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12587789*
> could just run on hydra then you dont need the bridge


i did not know you could run hydra on a formula


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12587821*
> i did not know you could run hydra on a formula


LMAO
**OP fails to check specs in sig for dual board thread**









Is special formula?







shhhh


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12587889*
> lmao
> **op fails to check specs in sig for dual board thread**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is special formula?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh


np


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12587898*
> np


So what speeds you getting with that raid on HD tune?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12588035*
> So what speeds you getting with that raid on HD tune?


above average








i will have to run the program


----------



## Tweeky

At medium speed i get:

How about you


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thats about what I thought a slight max speed advantage with the 640's.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12588719*
> Thats about what I thought a slight max speed advantage with the 640's.


What a disappointment I thought I was better?


----------



## Ceadderman

[ame="[MEDIA=youtube]VWqDNzwnciQ[/MEDIA]]

Thanks for the feedback eclipse... I think. [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif[/IMG] lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12588753*
> What a disappointment I thought I was better?


Thats the thing about SATA III. The max speed for SATA II is 3GB's (or bits i dont remember) per second so if it scaled linearly one would need ~30 of either of our drives to max it out...


----------



## Dazsinister

Quick question just got my motherboard today which is the formula, but I'm having an issue setting up my raid. when it goes into post the manual says to hit ctrl f to enter the setup but it doesn't work the most response I've got is can't boot hit ctrl alt delete to restart. Any solutions.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister;12588810*
> Quick question just got my motherboard today which is the formula, but I'm having an issue setting up my raid. when it goes into post the manual says to hit ctrl f to enter the setup but it doesn't work the most response I've got is can't boot hit ctrl alt delete to restart. Any solutions.


You will need to go into the bios and set the controller to raid. I wish I could give better details but I dont have that board.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister;12588810*
> Quick question just got my motherboard today which is the formula, but I'm having an issue setting up my raid. when it goes into post the manual says to hit ctrl f to enter the setup but it doesn't work the most response I've got is can't boot hit ctrl alt delete to restart. Any solutions.


Is your removable device still plugged in? Windows 7 won't allow you to boot up if it is.

1. Load driver to BIOS using removable device.

2. Unplug removable device

3. Ctrl + F to enter RAID screen

4. Setup RAID screen and follow the directions given there(also good time to be looking at your Manual) save RAID.

Install Win 7 and viola one RAID built.









Also you need to make sure you're no longer IDE in SATA 1-4 you can be IDE in 5 & 6 but they change to RAID too when you change 1 thru 4. Just set them back to IDE before confirming your settings.

I have my Boot order set up as

1. RAID(NuclearHive)
2. Optical Device
3. Removable Device/Disabled

So that it doesn't confuse my system. Also should you plug in another Drive you'll have to go back and reorder the Boot. For some reason Asus boards are really good about reallocating your order when you plug a new drive in. Even if it's only for Backup purposes.









Kay I'ma be around but I've got the Crysis 2 Demo itchin ta be messed with.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister;12588810*
> Quick question just got my motherboard today which is the formula, but I'm having an issue setting up my raid. when it goes into post the manual says to hit ctrl f to enter the setup but it doesn't work the most response I've got is can't boot hit ctrl alt delete to restart. Any solutions.


plug your ssd in sata 1
plug your hd's in 2,3,or 4
plug you optic drives into 5 and 6

boot hit delete to enter Bios
main tab set OnChip SATA Cannel to enabled
main tab set sata ports 1-4 to raid
main tab set sata ports 5,6 to ide
save with F10

reboot
should see Cltl F
set up your hard drives for raid 5
see page 4-28 to 31 in the formula manual


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So any of you guys played with drive strengths??? There seems to be little known about them really, but I am currently testing 6-7-7-21 which previously unpostable (new word I know) with just one tweek of drive strengths. I will let you guys know what I figure out although it may not be much


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


So any of you guys played with drive strengths??? There seems to be little known about them really, but I am currently testing 6-7-7-21 which previously unpostable (new word I know) with just one tweek of drive strengths. I will let you guys know what I figure out although it may not be much










not a bit, but very curious to see what ya come up with!!


----------



## liberato87

finally the corsair kit arrived..
this is a short test

timings 6-6-6-18 1T and frequency 1600

cpu 4,0 ghz
nb 2800mhz

i see that tRC timing is 41 clocks (in auto from bios)it is not too high?
i moved to 24 for the test, is this right?

help me getting the best from this ram!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Seems i will be joining you chaps this coming Monday when my CH IV Extreme arrives.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


finally the corsair kit arrived..
this is a short test

timings 6-6-6-18 1T and frequency 1600

cpu 4,0 ghz
nb 2800mhz

i see that tRC timing is 41 clocks (in auto from bios)it is not too high?
i moved to 24 for the test, is this right?

help me getting the best from this ram!


Get RoG CPUZ. It's set up much better. Though that is a really solid timing set. Had mine there but in 1333. Didn't want to go too high on the frequency but it looks like I could have done so without issue.









You can get the RoG CPU-Z direct from CPUID.








~Ceadder


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


*Get RoG CPUZ*. It's set up much better. Though that is a really solid timing set. Had mine there but in 1333. Didn't want to go too high on the frequency but it looks like I could have done so without issue.









You can get the RoG CPU-Z direct from CPUID.








~Ceadder










me already got it thanks..
I posted that benchmark to post the results not to post the timings.
what do you use here to benchmark ram settings?

6-6-6-18 sounds very nice








but I think I can get higher frequency without overvolting.. let s see what happens








what about the tRC? I changed it from 41 to 24 (TRP + TRAS) is that correct?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


me already got it thanks..
I posted that benchmark to post the results not to post the timings.
what do you use here to benchmark ram settings?

6-6-6-18 sounds very nice








but I think I can get higher frequency without overvolting.. let s see what happens








what about the tRC? I changed it from 41 to 24 (TRP + TRAS) is that correct?


I went to Softpedia.com and got MaxMem2 Preview. It's pretty nice.

I've only adjusted my timings thus far. Haven't fiddled with the voltages cause I'm not too keen on overvoltage. Might see if I can't drop the voltage a little at these speeds but I haven't felt the need to. That an I have no idea if what you've done with the TRP+TRAS is correct. Unfortunately there isn't an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Has the Onboard Ethernet drivers on the CHIVE been fixed?


----------



## The Sandman

Can anyone shed some light on these HD Tune Pro tests of my first attempt at a RAID 0? Just wondering if they're any where near what they should be. It feels like my first time reading through this thread all over again when it comes to HDD knowledge (dumb as a box of rocks). These are two WD 6402AAEX Sata III's. I really have no idea how these should look in a benchmark especially in RAID.

I've looked all over this thread and I can't find that CHIV OC'ing for dummies manual any where.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12596055*
> Can anyone shed some light on these HD Tune Pro tests of my first attempt at a RAID 0? Just wondering if they're any where near what they should be. It feels like my first time reading through this thread all over again when it comes to HDD knowledge (dumb as a box of rocks). These are two WD 6402AAEX Sata III's. I really have no idea how these should look in a benchmark especially in RAID.
> 
> I've looked all over this thread and I can't find that CHIV OC'ing for dummies manual any where.


Looks reasonable bro. Especially that 3rd graffic. You want high transfer rate at low speed. Which is exactly what you have.

The first one is a bit concerning to me cause your system bogged noticeably but it bounced back well far as I can tell.

I need to find a freeware app to test my drives think I'm gonna search though Softpedia and see what they have.









Got an email back(FINALLY!







) from Asus and the lady had me reset my CMOS(now why hadn't I thought of that.







) etc. makin me jump through hoops I know would never in a million years affect a specific issue on the MoBo like Opt_2 fan header. It will address issues that are User controlled mistakes, but I cannot Ignore any fan on the Optional headers. It just cannot happen. And if I disable it, it DOESN'T work. Well anyway I have a PM to someone I know did the Hotswap, so I'm waiting to hear back before I go further down the RMA path. I basically need to know if they charge my Card or keep it on file until they get the board back and test it. Cause I really don't feel like having done the NB fix only to have to do it again.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## slappo

Hello everyone, I have been watching this forum for a while now and finally have something to contribute!

Proud owner of:

Crosshair IV Formula @ FSB 336
Phenom 1100T @ 4.2GHz
Mushkin PC312800 (996805) @ 6-8-6-18
Corsair AX1200 PSU (single 100A 12v rail of über)
Lian-LI PC-A71F Aluminum Case
2 x OWC 100GB SSD's in RAID 0 array
2 x WesternDigi 2TB HDD's as backup

So far my bottleneck is my RAM, but it was on sale and had really low timings.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12595908*
> Has the Onboard Ethernet drivers on the CHIVE been fixed?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12596055*
> Can anyone shed some light on these HD Tune Pro tests of my first attempt at a RAID 0? Just wondering if they're any where near what they should be. It feels like my first time reading through this thread all over again when it comes to HDD knowledge (dumb as a box of rocks). These are two WD 6402AAEX Sata III's. I really have no idea how these should look in a benchmark especially in RAID.
> 
> I've looked all over this thread and I can't find that CHIV OC'ing for dummies manual any where.


I too looked for that book







and yes that's roughly what you should see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;12595465*
> me already got it thanks..
> I posted that benchmark to post the results not to post the timings.
> what do you use here to benchmark ram settings?


maxxmem


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12597592*
> Yes.


Sweet, thanks. I love this board already and i dont even have it in my hands yet...


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> Sweet, thanks. I love this board already and i dont even have it in my hands yet...


I know what you mean, i picked up the Formula and for the first hour or so i was just gazing in awe at it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12588802*
> Thats the thing about SATA III. The max speed for SATA II is 3GB's (or bits i dont remember) per second so if it scaled linearly one would need ~30 of either of our drives to max it out...











Just for fun I took 4 Seagate ST3160813AS 160GB SATA II drives and set them up in raid 0
This what I get:


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> Just for fun I took 4 Seagate ST3160813AS 160GB SATA II drives and set them up in raid 0


just for fun he says...

nice specs haha


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12595908*
> Has the Onboard Ethernet drivers on the CHIVE been fixed?


Yes download and install the latest drivers from asus


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That an I have no idea if what you've done with the TRP+TRAS is correct. Unfortunately there isn't an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library.







lol


I asked you because if you remember some days ago you told me "don't buy that kit, buy simple g.skill/dominator kit".
if you recommend something to someone I think you must have knowledge..
I can see, without no offence, that you don't know much about overclocking. So don't say things like "there isnt an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library", because the forum is our library, but if people who don't know nothing talk a lot, we dont have benefits from the forum!

When you dont know something, just dont reply. thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*










Just for fun I took 4 Seagate ST3160813AS 160GB SATA II drives and set them up in raid 0
This what I get:










Grab the newest HD tune I just dont trust the old one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


I asked you because if you remember some days ago you told me "don't buy that kit, buy simple g.skill/dominator kit".
if you recommend something to someone I think you must have knowledge..
I can see, without no offence, that you don't know much about overclocking. So don't say things like "there isnt an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library", because the forum is our library, but if people who don't know nothing talk a lot, we dont have benefits from the forum!

*When you dont know something, just dont reply. thanks*


Not only is this a place of learning it is a place of comradely. 
There is a difference between mastering a subject and knowing that one should not do something from experience, either themselves or through a proxy. Just because I am not a master RAM overclocker I can tell you not to get the Mushkin Model 996659 for the extreme. I know for a fact that it will limit your FSB overclock because I had a set.

Lastly and most importantly, while we may have our differences of opinion we will not be rude to each other here or anywhere on OCN. Just because someone says "no offense" does not give them free reign to talk down about someone else here on OCN. I personally try to be as politically correct and polite as i can when dealing with these matters but if what I have posted comes off as rude to you I apologize but I felt that it needed to be said.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slappo*


just for fun he says...

nice specs haha


I guess this means that his results are between nice and awesome???

(Don't know... have no clue about RAID'ing.)


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Not only is this a place of learning it is a place of comradely. 
There is a difference between mastering a subject and knowing that one should not do something from experience, either themselves or through a proxy. Just because I am not a master RAM overclocker I can tell you not to get the Mushkin Model 996659 for the extreme. I know for a fact that it will limit your FSB overclock because I had a set.

Lastly and most importantly, while we may have our differences of opinion we will not be rude to each other here or anywhere on OCN. Just because someone says "no offense" does not give them free reign to talk down about someone else here on OCN. I personally try to be as politically correct and polite as i can when dealing with these matters but if what I have posted comes off as rude to you I apologize but I felt that it needed to be said.


dont need to apologize buddy, I got what you mean.
what I ve said before were not an offence, for real. 
I'm just trying to say that:
- i asked if someone known if my kit would work on the CH IV formula
- he reply "sell this and get a g.skill kit"









I thought that this is not a reply to what Ive asked, but, probably he would tell me "man, the kit I recommend you will work 100%". but it is a different thing.
now that I got the kit I can tell for sure that it works fine, but if I was a neewbie probably I would follow him words and change my kit (without no reason!)!

I was talking about a cl6 kit, so I think it was clearly that i would do overclock (I've not asked which kit is the best buy.. just wanted to do a compatibility, I've already chosen the kit)

I've Posted my benchmark, him say "get cpuz rog"









I asked one thing about latency (I asked him because I thought that he known much more than me, if he recommend me what to do/what to buy dont?

He reply, "there isnt an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library"
















So thats what Im saying, if you dont know something, just say "i dont know" or just dont reply with other things. that's all. 
I think too many users in the forums reply without know nothing, just to accumulate post









there was no offence and no arrogance in my words and I try to be politically correct and polite too.









sorry for OT and for my poor english.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


I asked you because if you remember some days ago you told me "don't buy that kit, buy simple g.skill/dominator kit".
if you recommend something to someone I think you must have knowledge..
I can see, without no offence, that you don't know much about overclocking. So don't say things like "there isnt an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library", because the forum is our library, but if people who don't know nothing talk a lot, we dont have benefits from the forum!

When you dont know something, just dont reply. thanks


Dude I understand my BIOS, I understand changing settings from 9 to 6 or 7 and 20 to 18. I get that stuff. It's simple. You asked a stupid question about Triple Channel RAM that you can only use TWO of the 3 sticks from. It's Corsair. So I told ya to sell it and get a dual channel kit of the GSkill or CORSAIR.

I haven't been able to get into the meat of my Board because of a couple issues that I've been dealing with. First has been the NB issue and making sure my board doesn't go up in flames when I do get into the meat of things.

The other is this stupid Opt_2 fan header that decided to just die on me.

Don't be doosh just cause you don't like my answer. It's ONE thing if I act like I'm Mr. Overclocker. It's entirely another when I tell you that I'm not. There is no need to go there. Not one little bit.

I really am running my timings. It's not like I bought this board to run it stock. I'm just basically STUCK there cause the board is failing me in so many ways.









At least Asus is going to Send me one as soon as I can get hold of their call center and they have one in stock. Whenever that's gonna be.

Holy crap.Get bent out of shape for me pointing out the obvious gaff in your purchase. Yo uwant to run them fine but holy hell bro dial back the venomous retort that didn't have a F'N thing one to do with actual overclocking.









I will take offense btw. You needn't have been a jerk.









Oh and FYI? I said the For Dumbies being flippant about my Novicism. You don't need to take that personally I was poking fun AT MYSELF!!!!








~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


dont need to apologize buddy, I got what you mean.
what I ve said before were not an offence, for real. 
I'm just trying to say that:
- i asked if someone known if my kit would work on the CH IV formula
- he reply "sell this and get a g.skill kit"









I thought that this is not a reply to what Ive asked, but, probably he would tell me "man, the kit I recommend you will work 100%". but it is a different thing.
now that I got the kit I can tell for sure that it works fine, but if I was a neewbie probably I would follow him words and change my kit (without no reason!)!

I was talking about a cl6 kit, so I think it was clearly that i would do overclock (I've not asked which kit is the best buy.. just wanted to do a compatibility, I've already chosen the kit)

I've Posted my benchmark, him say "get cpuz rog"









I asked one thing about latency (I asked him because I thought that he known much more than me, if he recommend me what to do/what to buy dont?

He reply, "there isnt an Overclocking the Crosshair IV Formula For Dummies at the Library"
















So thats what Im saying, if you dont know something, just say "i dont know" or just dont reply with other things. that's all. 
I think too many users in the forums reply without know nothing, just to accumulate post









there was no offence and no arrogance in my words and I try to be politically correct and polite too.









sorry for OT and for my poor english.


It is cool man. I think the perceived sarcasm may have been due to the wording which I can understand you did not mean. I will tell you right now I am not a RAM pro.(thats for sure) With all of the problems that have arisen due to RAM problems we have almost adopted that if it's not on the QVL or already tested to advise against sets when we should be telling people that they will be purchasing at their own risk.

On another note has anyone else noticed the major lack of GREAT ram? You cant find the really good stuff anymore it has all been knocked down to high speed high timings and low speed sub-par timings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Dude I understand my BIOS, I understand changing settings from 9 to 6 or 7 and 20 to 18. I get that stuff. It's simple. You asked which RAM you should get and based on my Esperience with both Corsair AND GSkill, I gave you my opinion.

I haven't been able to get into the meat of my Board because of a couple issues that I've been dealing with. First has been the NB issue and making sure my board doesn't go up in flames when I do get into the meat of things.

The other is this stupid Opt_2 fan header that decided to just die on me.

Don't be doosh just cause you don't like my answer. It's ONE thing if I act like I'm Mr. Overclocker. It's entirely another when I tell you that I'm not. There is no need to go there. Not one little bit.

I really am running my timings. It's not like I bought this board to run it stock. I'm just basically STUCK there cause the board is failing me in so many ways.









At least Asus is going to Send me one as soon as I can get hold of their call center and they have one in stock. Whenever that's gonna be.

Holy crap.









~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Lastly and most importantly, while we may have our differences of opinion we will not be rude to each other here or anywhere on OCN. Just because someone says "no offense" does not give them free reign to talk down about someone else here on OCN. I personally try to be as politically correct and polite as i can when dealing with these matters but if what I have posted comes off as rude to you I apologize but I felt that it needed to be said.


*I reiterate.... This will not be tolerated. It needs to be dropped. This is not in the spirit of OCN! *


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry eclipse. I'm a little butt sore right now from dealing with a slow minded online customer support team member at Asus.

Apologies to all.









~Ceadder


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You asked a stupid question about Triple Channel RAM that you can only use TWO of the 3 sticks from. It's Corsair. So I told ya to sell it and get a dual channel kit of the GSkill or CORSAIR.


you confirm what I am saying, probably you replied without reading. You really think that I asked if I can use 3 sticks in a dual channel mainboard









I asked the compatibilty because that kit was not on the qvl and obviously not on the corsair site (because the kit is for triple channel mainboard).
now I ve got my reply, by myself (and if someone will ask the same thing, I can reply to him)
thats all. I think now we can finish that discussion.
take it easy man


----------



## da2434

Hello All. I have a couple of questions?
First: I'm trying to get 2 XFX HD 5770s in crossfire. I connected them using the ribbon and then catalyst states that they both need to be connected? I tried taking them both out, then switching them still getting the same message.
Second: I bought an SSD any suggestion, Do's or Dont's?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


you confirm what I am saying, probably you replied without reading. You really think that I asked if I can use 3 sticks in a dual channel mainboard









I asked the compatibilty because that kit was not on the qvl and obviously not on the corsair site (because the kit is for triple channel mainboard).
now I ve got my reply, by myself (and if someone will ask the same thing, I can reply to him)
thats all. I think now we can finish that discussion.
take it easy man










I told ya once an I'll tell ya again. I'm running Dominators and they work fine. Mine are not on the QVL. I only mentioned selling them because it's a wasted stick and it MIGHT be in your best interest to get a kit you use all from rather than waste a stick.

I did read then and I did read now.

What's hard to understand?

I would rather buy a kit that I can use ALL of, than a kit that I can only use 2/3 of.

So drop it m'kay? Cause I'm really starting to lose my cool and I will if you will.









I really hope this subject is dead now.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Free cookies 'n milk!!!


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Get RoG CPUZ. It's set up much better. Though that is a really solid timing set. Had mine there but in 1333. Didn't want to go too high on the frequency but it looks like I could have done so without issue.









You can get the RoG CPU-Z direct from CPUID.








~Ceadder











RoG version looks very nice, just got it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


RoG version looks very nice, just got it. Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome. I like CPU Z but it looks sooooooooo much nicer in the RoG colors imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## ltg2227

After seeing how sharp the RoG version of CPU-Z looks, it got me thinking of how a RoG Wallpaper would look. I did find one here : http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...wallpaper.html and it looks very good! Anybody know where to get some more? Also, what about a CH4 Formula wallpaper? I think the logo with the red and black are an awesome combo! btw 1920x1080 res.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


After seeing how sharp the RoG version of CPU-Z looks, it got me thinking of how a RoG Wallpaper would look. I did find one here : http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...wallpaper.html and it looks very good! Anybody know where to get some more? Also, what about a CH4 Formula wallpaper? I think the logo with the red and black are an awesome combo! btw 1920x1080 res.


Here is a full shot of mine...










I got it from the OP of the "AMD Phenom Wallpapers" thread. He did fantastic work I think.









I haven't seen him add anything new however.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


After seeing how sharp the RoG version of CPU-Z looks, it got me thinking of how a RoG Wallpaper would look. I did find one here : http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...wallpaper.html and it looks very good! Anybody know where to get some more? Also, what about a CH4 Formula wallpaper? I think the logo with the red and black are an awesome combo! btw 1920x1080 res.


check these threads out

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...r_-1920-a.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...allpapers.html

http://www.overclock.net/art-graphic...allpapers.html


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Grab the newest HD tune I just dont trust the old one







.


4 Seagate ST3160813AS 160GB SATA II in raid 0








Is this as good as it looks eclipseaudio4 ?








What would 6 new SATAIII wd look like ?









Seagate has new SATA III hard drives
What would 4 of these run like in raid 0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148698
**** $35 each ****


----------



## ltg2227

All really good! Thanks


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Here is a full shot of mine...










I got it from the OP of the "AMD Phenom Wallpapers" thread. He did fantastic work I think.









I haven't seen him add anything new however.









~Ceadder










thats bad ass


----------



## da2434

wow i just lost my os....Won't even boot now ****!!!
Guess I'll try reforming on the ssd now!
thanks for the reply


----------



## danw635

Huzzah. I just got my CH4 extreme in the mail. It fits nicely in my lanboy air case with a few adjustments.

I am having some trouble getting 16gb ram running stable. I have 4x4gb of gskill 12800s. Does anyone have some tips on making this work?









Every stick of ram and mobo slot has been tested and works fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

@dan Wish I knew bro, I've only used the 2Gig Ripjaw 1600s on this board and they worked fine. But 8 Gigs on the Extreme I couldn't rightly say.









@Anyone who is up or will listen







... Okay I'm really not happy with my canard validation right now. I'm sitting on an AMD Overdrive clock of 4.013Ghz and this is what my CPUZ validation gave me...



Any ideas?









Oh and my NB is a chill ~47c I think it worked.

*update* Good thing I didn't open my webby cause I went over to canard's page and I had too many pages open(12), AMD Overdrive, CPU-Z, a download(SoC Complete) going and too low a CPU voltage ~145. Thing is that everything was running smoothly when the system decided to reset itself. Maybe AMD Overdrive doesn't like CPUID.







lol

Should I up the voltage to 150? I only messed with the multiplier and didn't touch anything else.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12605977*
> Should I up the voltage to 150? I only messed with the multiplier and didn't touch anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Give it a try. According to the 955BE club members, there are a few who are at 4+ Ghz and at that voltage.

Member stats here.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12605222*
> Huzzah. I just got my CH4 extreme in the mail. It fits nicely in my lanboy air case with a few adjustments.


cant wait to see pictures!

My wife wants one now too, was thinking of getting her the CH4 Formula. Im wondering if we could move the MB tray to the opposite side of the case, so that it would be like a mirror of my case. We could have them facing each other and still be able to see the insides. Of course her vid cards would be up top and would probably have to move the side fans up... anyway just brainstorming


----------



## piranhamoose

I've had this board for a week now, and today.... BAM! Finally 4ghz stable 12 hours Prime95 blend test









FSB = 250
MULTI = 16
CPU = 4000 mhz @ 1.48v - 1.51v max (offset 0.18v) LLC 100%
CPU/NB = 2600 mhz @ 1.32v (offset 0.159v) LLC 100%
RAM = 1333 mhz 7-7-7-21-27-1T FSB/DRAM 3:8 @ 1.68V
HT = 2000 mhz (AUTO)
NB = 1.25V
SB = 1.20V
TEMPS = 21c ambient; Core Temps 19c idle - 48c max; CPU Temps 29c idle - 63c max: 12hours Prime95 blend test

24/7 settings: C&Q and C1E enabled - 17c idle

-Cooler Master HAF 912
-AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
-ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
-Noctua NH-D14 (front fan 120mm CM BladeMaster-middle fan 120mm Scythe
GT AP-29)
-Kingston HyperX 2x4gb 1333mhz 7-7-7-21 @ 1.65v

*I had no idea C&Q auto disables past x18.5 multiplier. Stumped me for awhile there. But all is good now, and will be bumping up CPU/NB to 3000mhz soon


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

hi peepz, i recently uninstalled lucid hydralogix off my pc.when i try to install drivers via disc/web it says cannot install till i uninstall previous version would i like to uninstall i say yes it comes back with canot uninstall as files dont exist,and from there i cant install my lucid drivers tryed typing in to search bar anything to do with lucid and hydra and deleting them but still no joy can any one suggest a solution please


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12603484*
> 4 Seagate ST3160813AS 160GB SATA II in raid 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this as good as it looks eclipseaudio4 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would 6 new SATAIII wd look like ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seagate has new SATA III hard drives
> What would 4 of these run like in raid 0
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148698
> **** $35 each ****


Thats actually kinda low for four drives but that is due to the drives themselves. With four of my drives I would be @ 400MB/s

6 Sata III WD drives(if blacks) should be ~ 600Mb/s and I would grab the SATA II drives cause they are cheaper and still would not be maxing out the lane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT;12608727*
> hi peepz, i recently uninstalled lucid hydralogix off my pc.when i try to install drivers via disc/web it says cannot install till i uninstall previous version would i like to uninstall i say yes it comes back with canot uninstall as files dont exist,and from there i cant install my lucid drivers tryed typing in to search bar anything to do with lucid and hydra and deleting them but still no joy can any one suggest a solution please


How did you uninstall? did you use lucids uninstaller or go through the control panel?

You could try going into safe mode and trying to uninstall again then reboot back into safe mode use CCleaner and that should take care of it.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12497436*
> and we all know that when using air @ X degrees to cool something that produces heat that something will NEVER be able to be below X degrees without some sort of active cooling.


how do you explain my house fans cooling the hot air inside my living room then? i can actually feel the fresh air...and if i check the thermometer, the temps actually decrease...
Same happens with the case, if you force the air to keep flowing non-stop, it will actually cool down....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12556215*
> No! but you can hook it up to a laptop, see page 1-1;3-29; 4-26,27 in the formula manual


I see.. Guess i'll stick to CIIIF till Dozers are out, and get a preview of CVF maybe..xD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;12608779*
> how do you explain my house fans cooling the hot air inside my living room then? i can actually feel the fresh air...and if i check the thermometer, the temps actually decrease...
> Same happens with the case, if you force the air to keep flowing non-stop, it will actually cool down....


Ok the house fans work because in a given space you have a hot zone and a cold zone. For instance In my den the celing [email protected]~80* while the floor sits at ~60* and my thermostat reads~74* because of it's higher then even placement on the wall. Heat rises and cold drops. With the fans they are forcing the air to mix and equalize. The other thing is "feel" you also have to take into account dewpoint and humidity. A higher humidity level will cause it to "feel" hotter then it actually is the problem is that it is not actually any hotter. On the flip side think of windchill. The temperature is 60* but the wind is blowing @ 20MPH causing the windchill to be 40* due to factors of humidity and the dewpoint. The human body and actual temps do not mix this is because we sweat and "feel". 90* in MI feels nothing like 90* in Fl this is because of humidity and the evaporation of sweat.

As far as a computer case, yes and no. If you force the maximum amount of air you can through the case (limited by fans and overall case design) the air in the case will cool down but it will not be any colder then the air it is sucking in because the case does not sweat and there for the things that hold true for windchill and heat index's do not have an effect on it.

It is a very hard concept and one that I do not true know everything about but one thing I know for sure is that if you have a heat source and are cooling it with air(water cooling uses air as well) it will not be able to be cooler then the temperature of the air you are using to cool it.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12608944*
> Ok the house fans work because in a given space you have a hot zone and a cold zone. For instance In my den the celing [email protected]~80* while the floor sits at ~60* and my thermostat reads~74* because of it's higher then even placement on the wall. Heat rises and cold drops. With the fans they are forcing the air to mix and equalize. The other thing is "feel" you also have to take into account dewpoint and humidity. A higher humidity level will cause it to "feel" hotter then it actually is the problem is that it is not actually any hotter. On the flip side think of windchill. The temperature is 60* but the wind is blowing @ 20MPH causing the windchill to be 40* due to factors of humidity and the dewpoint. The human body and actual temps do not mix this is because we sweat and "feel". 90* in MI feels nothing like 90* in Fl this is because of humidity and the evaporation of sweat.
> 
> As far as a computer case, yes and no. If you force the maximum amount of air you can through the case (limited by fans and overall case design) the air in the case will cool down but it will not be any colder then the air it is sucking in because the case does not sweat and there for the things that hold true for windchill and heat index's do not have an effect on it.
> 
> It is a very hard concept and one that I do not true know everything about but one thing I know for sure is that if you have a heat source and are cooling it with air(water cooling uses air as well) it will not be able to be cooler then the temperature of the air you are using to cool it.


Nice info. - My next mother board must have sweat glands.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Gratz on reaching 4Ghz. Only concern I have is that 63*C you report on load. Don't want to see that at all. 62*C max... most ppl will tell you to shoot for about 55*C max if possible.

You should be able to reach 4Ghz. with lower voltage though and I think this is where that "extra heat" is coming from. Have you tried reaching 4Ghz. by leaving the FSB at stock and just playing with the multiplier? I have 4.013 Ghz. @ 1.38V max. FSB=200, Mult. @ 20x obviously. Save your setting and give it a try. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12608652*
> I've had this board for a week now, and today.... BAM! Finally 4ghz stable 12 hours Prime95 blend test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB = 250
> MULTI = 16
> CPU = 4000 mhz @ 1.48v - 1.51v max (offset 0.18v) LLC 100%
> CPU/NB = 2600 mhz @ 1.32v (offset 0.159v) LLC 100%
> RAM = 1333 mhz 7-7-7-21-27-1T FSB/DRAM 3:8 @ 1.68V
> HT = 2000 mhz (AUTO)
> NB = 1.25V
> SB = 1.20V
> TEMPS = 21c ambient; Core Temps 19c idle - 48c max; CPU Temps 29c idle - 63c max: 12hours Prime95 blend test
> 
> 24/7 settings: C&Q and C1E enabled - 17c idle
> 
> -Cooler Master HAF 912
> -AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> -ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
> -Noctua NH-D14 (front fan 120mm CM BladeMaster-middle fan 120mm Scythe
> GT AP-29)
> -Kingston HyperX 2x4gb 1333mhz 7-7-7-21 @ 1.65v
> 
> *I had no idea C&Q auto disables past x18.5 multiplier. Stumped me for awhile there. But all is good now, and will be bumping up CPU/NB to 3000mhz soon


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;12608779*
> I see.. Guess i'll stick to CIIIF till Dozers are out, and get a preview of CVF maybe..xD


The *ASUS Crosshair V Formula* should be out soon . I can hardly wait!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12609250*
> The *ASUS Crosshair V Formula* should be out soon . I can hardly wait!


depending on how good bulldozer is that may be my next motherboard. I will never retire this one but I may end up going intel.... IKR I know I will be waiting for Ivy bridge's release before I build a new system but I am hoping bulldozer crushes it! Either way the next system I build will be using an Asus ROG Extreme board for sure!


----------



## Ceadderman

I realized that my Core Unlocker was on. Apparently Formula comes with it enabled. So I had to go into the BIOS on Start up this morning and disable it. So with that I ran two settings up.

Multiplier @ 20

Voltage up from 140 to 145. Ran 4 windows, AMD Overdrive, RoG CPU-Z my AVG, SB S&D PC Probe II CCC and steam.

Scored an 89** in the Overdrive Benchmark and wanted to post a screen shot. Soon as I opened Paint...

Well this time I got the BSoD. Memory dump.









So I'm thinking that I need to reset my clocks, do the deed with the CPU(maybe up the voltage a bit higher) and then once everything is stable tighten my timings in the BIOS again. Voltage on the RAM should +/- with timing tweaks?









I really need to find that Crosshair IV Formula OC'ing for Dummies manual.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I realized that my Core Unlocker was on. Apparently Formula comes with it enabled. So I had to go into the BIOS on Start up this morning and disable it. So with that I ran two settings up.

Multiplier @ 20

Voltage up from 140 to 145. Ran 4 windows, AMD Overdrive, RoG CPU-Z my AVG, SB S&D PC Probe II CCC and steam.

Scored an 89** in the Overdrive Benchmark and wanted to post a screen shot. Soon as I opened Paint...

Well this time I got the BSoD. Memory dump.









So I'm thinking that I need to reset my clocks, do the deed with the CPU(maybe up the voltage a bit higher) and then once everything is stable tighten my timings in the BIOS again. Voltage on the RAM should +/- with timing tweaks?









I really need to find that Crosshair IV Formula OC'ing for Dummies manual.







lol

~Ceadder










depending on the ram chips some ram like voltage while other chips do not like it at all. I would be willing to bet that your ram uses PSC chips. PSC chips do not like voltage. As I said earlier you really cant get the really good stuff anymore because they dont make it...


----------



## Elis

Hi, I am considering purchacing a CH iv Formula, but I have some questions.

1. What is the Vdroop like without LLC ? One review said it was quite significant.

2. Have asus fixed the problem with the MB heatsinks not contacting the NB or VRM's ?

3. Can I enable SLI with the hack and will the sli hack allow the full x16 on both PCIE slots?

4. How long does it take fro pressing the power button before the motherboard starts the OS?

5. Does it have a temperature sensor for the VRM's viewable in HW monitor?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


depending on the ram chips some ram like voltage while other chips do not like it at all. I would be willing to bet that your ram uses PSC chips. PSC chips do not like voltage. As I said earlier you really cant get the really good stuff anymore because they dont make it...


How do I figure out if I have PSC chips?









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;12610759*
> Hi, I am considering purchacing a CH iv Formula, but I have some questions.
> 
> 1. What is the Vdroop like without LLC ? One review said it was quite significant.
> 
> 2. Have asus fixed the problem with the MB heatsinks not contacting the NB or VRM's ?
> 
> 3. Can I enable SLI with the hack and will the sli hack allow the full x16 on both PCIE slots?
> 
> 4. How long does it take fro pressing the power button before the motherboard starts the OS?


1. Not sure never used it without.
2. for the most part although the fix is quick and easy and there is a guide in the front page.
3. Yes
4. that depends on your hardware and its clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12610968*
> How do I figure out if I have PSC chips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Take off the heatspreaders and looks at the chips







But I would bet on it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12611002*
> Take off the heatspreaders and looks at the chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would bet on it.


Mmm no thanks. No other way I take it?









Ahhh well no problem I'll just reset the timings and start from scratch. Shoulda done that anyway, but I was in such a hurry that it wasn't much of a big deal. Only got 4Ghz twice. I had it up to 3.8Ghz and was so close that the smell of warm TIM drove me over the edge.









Well I'ma reset. _Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttt's get reaaaaaaddddddy to RRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMBLEEEEEEEE!!!!_










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## luches

So, Sli hack functions properly on this board, am I right ?
I would probably want to do a 570 Sli in the future, but I'm a tad reluctant to do so .


----------



## Ceadderman

Well here I go. I got the RAM reset to base timings of 9-9-9-20.










Unfortunately you'll just have to trust me on this since Canard seems to be having issues.









I'm going to start out with using the first setup and only tweak the multiplier. I'll see if I can't duplicate everything I ran up to the restart. Everything except the download. Don't want to frag the code of my game with repeated drops and restarts.









If that doesn't work I'll up the voltage a bit and see what heppens there.









~Ceadder


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Gratz on reaching 4Ghz. Only concern I have is that 63*C you report on load. Don't want to see that at all. 62*C max... most ppl will tell you to shoot for about 55*C max if possible

You should be able to reach 4Ghz. with lower voltage though and I think this is where that "extra heat" is coming from. Have you tried reaching 4Ghz. by leaving the FSB at stock and just playing with the multiplier? I have 4.013 Ghz. @ 1.38V max. FSB=200, Mult. @ 20x obviously. Save your setting and give it a try. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


Thanks for the congrats on my 4ghz! Unfortunately, my chip is not as good as yours in handling vcore. Every chip is different, and mine will only pass all iterations Prime95 blend (which takes around 11 hours to complete) @ 1.51v. Believe me, i've played around with A LOT of settings before getting the above settings. Plus getting used to the mobo's bios.

I've oc'ed this chip on a $60 ASUS M4A785-M 4+1 phase mobo @ 3.8ghz/2600mhz cpu-nb via multiplier with 1.41v, and it ran quite nicely for 1 year with added VRM heatsinks and a 60m fan above it. I then upgraded to DDR3 and tried to oc this chip on a $125 ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO. That board was just crap with the 1090T in my opinion, maybe it was just me, but after lots of reading in the forums, it seems a lot of people with the same mobo had the same issues. LLC (enabled or disabled, which were the only options by the way) on that board gave out unpredictable vcore variances. Sometimes >.1v LLC enabled and vdroops of >.2 LLC disabled. So I returned that mobo and got the CHIV









LLC vcore variance on the CHIV always the same. LLC 100% = >.04v variance.







Very happy with this board.

As for why I chose to oc via FSB? I did it so I can run my rig with C&Q enabled, as this is a 24/7 oc. Like I said before, I found out that C&Q auto disables past x18 multi on this mobo (edit from 18.5 sorry).

As for the cpu socket temp being 63c, im not too concerned about it, as from my experience, I only get stability issues when core temps reach around 55c. And from everything else I've read and experienced, CPU socket temps are secondary to core temps when it comes to stability.

So your chip is >12 hours prime95 blend stable at 1.38v? That is cool! No pun intended.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piranhamoose*


So your chip is >12 hours prime95 blend stable at 1.38v? That is cool! No pun intended.










Yes it is... thanks. I am happy. BUT I need to admit that nothing else in my system is OC'ed at this time so I don't feel that I am at my systems full potential. I basically just game, search the web for stuff (mainly new mod items) and download music/movies. I will be OC everything else later on though so who knows how it goes then.

Yeah, I am aware that every chip is different but I was not aware that it was by that much. Maybe I should have expected it. I replaced a 965BE that would not OC past 3.8 Ghz. if my life depended on it so yeah, I understand what you mean. Should have remembered that but then, I am just plain happy with my 1090T that the past is just that... the past.


----------



## Ceadderman

My Clock isn't taking. It works just fine but then when I go to bench it I end up having issues. I think that 4Ghz is beyond this MoBo at this time. I had to take a break cause the constant restarts have been causing the NB temp to soar over 50c. I'll try it again later but the NB needs to take a breather.









~Ceadder


----------



## [CyGnus]

I managed to get it to work with 2 GTX460 1GB, but could not use PCI-E 16x @ 16x got to be 16x @ 8x or 4x in the other 16x slot does not work.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









My Clock isn't taking. It works just fine but then when I go to bench it I end up having issues. I think that 4Ghz is beyond this MoBo at this time. I had to take a break cause the constant restarts have been causing the NB temp to soar over 50c. I'll try it again later but the NB needs to take a breather.









~Ceadder










lol 50c







I do believe that is ~ my idle.... Load is only like 55-57 though


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


lol 50c







I do believe that is ~ my idle.... Load is only like 55-57 though










That's @ restart, not @ idle eclipse. I might not sweat it as much but the last 3 starts were ~46, ~48 and ~50c. The way things were going I woulda posted a ~55c restart in no time.









~Ceadder


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12612712*
> I then upgraded to DDR3 and tried to oc this chip on a $125 ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO. That board was just crap with the 1090T in my opinion, maybe it was just me, but after lots of reading in the forums, it seems a lot of people with the same mobo had the same issues. LLC (enabled or disabled, which were the only options by the way) on that board gave out unpredictable vcore variances. Sometimes >.1v LLC enabled and vdroops of >.2 LLC disabled. So I returned that mobo and got the CHIV


Its a shame you didn't post this a few days ago, or I didn't wait a few days. Basically, I got an M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 yesterday hoping to get better clocks with lower voltage than the AM2+ board it replaced. But what a disappointing purchase! Set voltage to 1.375v, damn thing goes to 1.48-1.50v at load if LLC enabled!







Just opened a return request, I hope it gets accepted.

If I had a bit more cash, I would've bought a Crosshair III or something similar. There was actually a thread in marketplace about a CH III for sale, but the guy kept ignoring my PMs and a request I made in his thread. Oh well ..


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Please give me your thoughts on this.

ITS up and running. I have speedfan installed and it says tempt are

temp1=82
tempt2=82
tempt3=198?
HDO=81
Core=70
all in Fahrenheit

AIDA64 Extreme Edition says cpu at 3724 MHz all 6 cores. I don't know if thats correct either because i haven't tryed to overclock. I touch the chipsets and CPU cooler. Everything is nice and cool inside and out.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12613886*
> Its a shame you didn't post this a few days ago, or I didn't wait a few days. Basically, I got an M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 yesterday hoping to get better clocks with lower voltage than the AM2+ board it replaced. But what a disappointing purchase! Set voltage to 1.375v, damn thing goes to 1.48-1.50v at load if LLC enabled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened a return request, I hope it gets accepted.
> 
> If I had a bit more cash, I would've bought a Crosshair III or something similar. There was actually a thread in marketplace about a CH III for sale, but the guy kept ignoring my PMs and a request I made in his thread. Oh well ..


Really sorry to hear that dude. I was like you, thinking the same thing. When I started oc'ing it, i was like waTF??? then started looking for threads on the mobo. Lo and behold, many people were complaining about the same thing. Grossly disappointed with that mobo. I got lucky. I bought the mobo at Frys which they pricematched with Microcenter, so I was able to take it back and receive a full refund a week later.

While at Frys returning the EVO, the crosshair IV was looking mighty sexy:drool: So I asked the sales rep to pricematch the Crosshair IV. Got lucky again Microcenter had the lowest price at $205 shipping included. Frys matched it and i got away with paying a total of $221.

Good luck with finding another mobo dude. I feel ya...


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12613315*
> I managed to get it to work with 2 GTX460 1GB, but could not use PCI-E 16x @ 16x got to be 16x @ 8x or 4x in the other 16x slot does not work.


COOL! Please keep us updated! I'd also like to SLI my GTX 460 in the near future. But, no knowledge about how to go about it yet. I've read bits and pieces of info regarding hacks for this mobo to allow SLI, but not yet ready to do so.


----------



## JCG

Lol lucky you! And thanks, I'll just keep looking.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12614849*
> COOL! Please keep us updated! I'd also like to SLI my GTX 460 in the near future. But, no knowledge about how to go about it yet. I've read bits and pieces of info regarding hacks for this mobo to allow SLI, but not yet ready to do so.


I'm running SLI 470s 16x/16x at the moment. Very easy and straighforward. Put both cards in. Boot up, run and apply patch v1.0. After restart, you can choose standard OS or SLI-enabled OS from boot menu. Haven't had any troubles at all.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12614956*
> Lol lucky you! And thanks, I'll just keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running SLI 470s 16x/16x at the moment. Very easy and straighforward. Put both cards in. Boot up, run and apply patch v1.0. After restart, you can choose standard OS or SLI-enabled OS from boot menu. Haven't had any troubles at all.


Whoa! That is super cool man!







gonna wait for prices for the galaxy 460 1gb gc to go down a little more, then i may hit you up if i get stumped.

M4A88TD-V EVO:gunner: Definitely not for X6's


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;12607318*
> cant wait to see pictures!
> 
> Im wondering if we could move the MB tray to the opposite side of the case, so that it would be like a mirror of my case.


Here are some pics of the modified brackets with the mobo fully in the case. There is plenty of room between the edge of the board and the brackets, and almost 1mm of space between the mobo and the red support beam.

Brackets
More Brackets
Case 1
Case 2

Let me know if you can mount the mobo on the other side of this case. That would be cool to mirror my other machine like youre saying.

On another note, I am still having issues getting 16gb PC3-12800 to work in my CHIV Extreme. If anyone has ideas on how to make this work, Id appreciate it.


----------



## adcantu

looks good! I dont have a dremel so I didnt consider cutting those brackets lol. I ordered some sleeve and brackets from frozencpu, will do all those front panel cables and mount there where the brackets used to be.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12615328*
> Here are some pics of the modified brackets with the mobo fully in the case. There is plenty of room between the edge of the board and the brackets, and almost 1mm of space between the mobo and the red support beam.
> 
> Brackets
> More Brackets
> Case 1
> Case 2
> 
> Let me know if you can mount the mobo on the other side of this case. That would be cool to mirror my other machine like youre saying.
> 
> On another note, I am still having issues getting 16gb PC3-12800 to work in my CHIV Extreme. If anyone has ideas on how to make this work, Id appreciate it.


IMC(aka CPU-NB) voltage.


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12617147*
> IMC(aka CPU-NB) voltage.


I have the CPU-NB at 1.3 It turns yellow at that point, then if I go higher, it turns red. Does this mean Im going to damage the IMC if I leave it at that voltage or what? If having 16gb stable means damaging the mobo, Ill just use 8gb. Also, Ive been doing preliminary testing of the ram with Memtest86+ (latest), is this sufficient?

Edit: I've upped the CPU/nb to 1.4v but it's still unstable. Also, dram is at 1.65v, CPU is at 1.48.
The NB is idling at 62*. Is this acceptable?


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone had any issues when accessing data over the net work and watching media at the same time causing BSOD's?

Just did a fresh install, updated BIOS and freshly downloaded drivers and its still happening. Never had an issue with my 890GPA-UD3H

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12618715*
> Has anyone had any issues when accessing data over the net work and watching media at the same time causing BSOD's?
> 
> Just did a fresh install, updated BIOS and freshly downloaded drivers and its still happening. Never had an issue with my 890GPA-UD3H
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated


Nope, but I've been having a lot of stability issues when I'm using Safari. I notice it when I hold the Back button to scroll more than one or two pages back to say "User CP"(previously viewd pages) and have only noticed it there and in the hidden icons tray and while right clicking. It's pretty weird.









Hopefully it will be resolved with the new board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12618080*
> I have the CPU-NB at 1.3 It turns yellow at that point, then if I go higher, it turns red. Does this mean Im going to damage the IMC if I leave it at that voltage or what? If having 16gb stable means damaging the mobo, Ill just use 8gb. Also, Ive been doing preliminary testing of the ram with Memtest86+ (latest), is this sufficient?
> 
> Edit: I've upped the CPU/nb to 1.4v but it's still unstable. Also, dram is at 1.65v, CPU is at 1.48.
> The NB is idling at 62*. Is this acceptable?


That is strange I would not have expected it to take more then 1.3v.

62 seems a little high to me.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sorry for the double post but this warrants it.
Before I said that we would not max out the throughput of the SATA II interface. I was completely wrong. I did a bit of digging just to verify and on the SATA II interface the Max throughput (HD transfer speeds) you will see is 384MB/s. This is due to the fact that they go by Gb/s not GB/s when they are talking about speed. So I apologize to any that I may have incorrectly informed. Also the SATA III interface max speed is 768MB/s


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Has anyone had any issues when accessing data over the net work and watching media at the same time causing BSOD's?

Just did a fresh install, updated BIOS and freshly downloaded drivers and its still happening. Never had an issue with my 890GPA-UD3H

Any thoughts appreciated


If you have not done so:
Download the latest bata LAN drives from ASUS, ver. 11.7.32.1003 in the LAN tab
Remove the old one then install 11.7.32.1003


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danw635*


I have the CPU-NB at 1.3 It turns yellow at that point, then if I go higher, it turns red. Does this mean Im going to damage the IMC if I leave it at that voltage or what? If having 16gb stable means damaging the mobo, Ill just use 8gb. Also, Ive been doing preliminary testing of the ram with Memtest86+ (latest), is this sufficient?

Edit: I've upped the CPU/nb to 1.4v but it's still unstable. Also, dram is at 1.65v, CPU is at 1.48.
The NB is idling at 62*. Is this acceptable?


Hi: For my Formula board I like to run my voltages on AUTO
This is my setting and they have been this way from the begining
See pic.

I have found them to be completely stable
A little higher and they become unstable with voltages on AUTO

62 C is to high for a system at idle
Run *Prime 95 *with *PC Probe II *active and if the temp's go any higher (like 70 C) its time for some repair work


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12620007*
> Sorry for the double post but this warrants it.
> Before I said that we would not max out the throughput of the SATA II interface. I was completely wrong. I did a bit of digging just to verify and on the SATA II interface the Max throughput (HD transfer speeds) you will see is 384MB/s. This is due to the fact that they go by Gb/s not GB/s when they are talking about speed. So I apologize to any that I may have incorrectly informed. Also the SATA III interface max speed is 768MB/s


Thanks for the update
Its nice that you are with us in this thread. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danw635*


I have the CPU-NB at 1.3 It turns yellow at that point, then if I go higher, it turns red. Does this mean Im going to damage the IMC if I leave it at that voltage or what? If having 16gb stable means damaging the mobo, Ill just use 8gb. Also, Ive been doing preliminary testing of the ram with Memtest86+ (latest), is this sufficient?

Edit: I've upped the CPU/nb to 1.4v but it's still unstable. Also, dram is at 1.65v, CPU is at 1.48.
The NB is idling at 62*. Is this acceptable?


Max safe CPU-NB is usually identical to the max safe CPU Vcore, so you've got a ways to go before you damage anything. You can get 16 GB stable easily, you just may not be able to do it at rated timings/frequency. Use prime95 blend to test for stability.

If your NB really is idling at 62C, you've got a problem. What's it load at?


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12620155*
> Hi: For my Formula board I like to run my voltages on AUTO
> This is my setting and they have been this way from the begining
> See pic.
> 
> I have found them to be completely stable
> A little higher and they become unstable with voltages on AUTO
> 
> 62 C is to high for a system at idle
> Run *Prime 95* with *PC Probe II* active and if the temp's go any higher (like 70 C) its time for some repair work


I cleared the BIOS and now the NB has cooled down. It peaked at 48 under prime95 blend test.

Here is a pic of pcprobe and cpuz.

I changed the settings in my bios to match the ones you showed me except for the CPU bus freq.(so almost everything is on auto) The system is still unstable, I had workers detect hardware failures within 5 mins on a blend test. Ill try increasing NBv for now. Anything else I should try?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12623756*
> I cleared the BIOS and now the NB has cooled down. It peaked at 48 under prime95 blend test.
> 
> Here is a pic of pcprobe and cpuz.
> 
> I changed the settings in my bios to match the ones you showed me except for the CPU bus freq.(so almost everything is on auto) The system is still unstable, I had workers detect hardware failures within 5 mins on a blend test. Ill try increasing NBv for now. Anything else I should try?


CPU-NB V is what you need to change most likely.


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12623943*
> CPU-NB V is what you need to change most likely.


It is at 1.53v right now. Is higher than that safe, or are temps all that matter?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12623989*
> It is at 1.53v right now. Is higher than that safe, or are temps all that matter?


If you are that high you need some good cooling. That may not be the problem then. What all have you tested for stability? Or did you just try some numbers? Overclocking is a tedious process which involves working the different things up one at q time and testing them before you move on to the next.


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12624038*
> If you are that high you need some good cooling. That may not be the problem then. What all have you tested for stability? Or did you just try some numbers? Overclocking is a tedious process which involves working the different things up one at q time and testing them before you move on to the next.


I have two 60mm fans right on the nb. So far, Ive used prime95 for testing, but it always gives errors within a few mins. Other than that, i know it isnt stable because things crash or bsod a lot.


----------



## piranhamoose

have you tried increasing NB voltage to 1.3v - 1.35v?


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12624215*
> have you tried increasing NB voltage to 1.3v - 1.35v?


Indeed. NBv is at 1.35 right now. Ive been running a blend test on prime95 for the last 15 mins with no issues


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12624398*
> Indeed. NBv is at 1.35 right now. Ive been running a blend test on prime95 for the last 15 mins with no issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49609375, expected less than 0.4
> If I loosened ram timing, could that help? Or would I be better off with less ram?
> 
> here is a shot of pcprobe


If you hav'nt run microsoft mem check then do so
http://www.memtest86.com/
http://www.memtest.org/

You might try --- 9-10-9-28

You might try

NBv is at 1.38 -- keep eye on temps [will prime run longer]

or you might try setting your memory freq. 1333 mhz

with 16 GB of mem work down to some thing that is stable and start up from there
20-30 minute of prime blend is good place to start back up

use memory cooling ?

g.skill tech forum maybe better with getting 16 gb of mem to run
http://www.gskill.us/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12624710*
> If you hav'nt run microsoft mem check then do so
> http://www.memtest86.com/
> http://www.memtest.org/
> 
> You might try --- 9-10-9-28
> 
> You might try
> 
> NBv is at 1.38 -- keep eye on temps


I have run both of those tests. I will try your timings next.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12624828*
> I have run both of those tests. I will try your timings next.


just a thought... but did you run memtest 1 ram module at a time for at least 3 passes on each? i know its a PITA but ive read of people finding errors that way.


----------



## danw635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12625050*
> just a thought... but did you run memtest 1 ram module at a time for at least 3 passes on each? i know its a PITA but ive read of people finding errors that way.


I didnt test for 3 passes on each, but I did do two. I figure if these new timings/voltages dont work, ill test them all again. but this is driving me crazy.

new probe shots


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635;12624828*
> I have run both of those tests. I will try your timings next.


if the above items are not working then try Ai Overclock Tuner set to *D.O.C.P.* see page 3-10 in the extreme manual Sec. 3.3.2 and then pick profile #1 or 1600
save and reboot
go into bios and check and see what your board set your memory to this should be close

then if still not working
do a reset with button on the back see page 2-33 in the extreme manual, item number 6
see page 2-50 in the extreme manual [the go button]
pess and hold while booting

then goto bios and see what the board set the memory to


----------



## Cpyro

Question for the Crosshair Gods, So i have a Extreme board bought off a member here on OCN. I was short a few parts so it pretty much sat installed in the case till everything was here. At one point i used my old GPU to boot it up so i could get into Bios and everything was fine, no problems at all. Few days later i get my GPU and OS so i go to run it after installing it and i get the Red CPU LED.

Now I have tried no ram just CPU and same thing
I tried nothing but just power and i get the LED
I got my other sig rig which is a Formula and swapped CPUs just be sure and the 1090 ran fine on the formula but the 955 gave me the RED LED

Im thinking i have a bad board now, granted it ran great for last person which was RagingCain, and booted fine for me before. Maybe when i installed the GPU so made something mad i dunno. Any Ideas i could try before sadly having to go through an RMA process?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpyro;12625225*
> Question for the Crosshair Gods, So i have a Extreme board bought off a member here on OCN. I was short a few parts so it pretty much sat installed in the case till everything was here. At one point i used my old GPU to boot it up so i could get into Bios and everything was fine, no problems at all. Few days later i get my GPU and OS so i go to run it after installing it and i get the Red CPU LED.
> 
> Now I have tried no ram just CPU and same thing
> I tried nothing but just power and i get the LED
> I got my other sig rig which is a Formula and swapped CPUs just be sure and the 1090 ran fine on the formula but the 955 gave me the RED LED
> 
> Im thinking i have a bad board now, granted it ran great for last person which was RagingCain, and booted fine for me before. Maybe when i installed the GPU so made something mad i dunno. Any Ideas i could try before sadly having to go through an RMA process?


try the reset button on back
check 24 pin and 8 pin power connectors
a fan must be plug in to the cpu fan connector
check pins on bottom of cpu
try the old video card


----------



## Cpyro

The power is definitely on, at the moment i have it completely out of the case, just running the cpu and PSU. It will run with out the cpu fan plugged in just asks to hit F2 to continure(at least the formula does)

Ive pulled batteries, tried both bios, hit the button. Im at a loss. Im just thinking i was too rough getting the GPU in. I thought extremes liked it rough?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpyro;12625379*
> The power is definitely on, at the moment i have it completely out of the case, just running the cpu and PSU. It will run with out the cpu fan plugged in just asks to hit F2 to continure(at least the formula does)
> 
> Ive pulled batteries, tried both bios, hit the button. Im at a loss. Im just thinking i was too rough getting the GPU in. I thought extremes liked it rough?


One thing I would try is to use the ROG cable (any male male USB cable will work) and flash the bios to a newer one over that. Other then That I would try the mem-ok button and see what happens.
Also pull the bat, move the jumper and hold the reset button for 2 mins with all power sources disconnected.(remove everything cpu-mem-gpu- everything)


----------



## Cpyro

cant i flash the bios with a USB drive? what would the Usb cable plug into?

as for memok, i held it down, and it would just stay flashing untill I powered down the board(either that or i didnt have patients to wait

thx for the ideas guys, Im gonna DL the latest bios tho im sure Ragin probly had it and ill see if that helps


----------



## [CyGnus]

Cpyro yes you can plug the USB drive with the bios, reboot then go to the bios and choose EZ Flash browse to the USB and choose the bios that's it


----------



## Cpyro

No luck, i used the bios flash back method, but still same CPU LED. i be so sad ; ;


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12625758*
> Cpyro yes you can plug the USB drive with the bios, reboot then go to the bios and choose EZ Flash browse to the USB and choose the bios that's it


he cant get to bios anymore thats one of the problems. IIRC if you put the bios on a usb stick(only put that bios on there do a format to FAT32 before you do) and then plug it into the ROG usb port and hold down the ROG port button for three seconds it will flash the board. I am going to check and see give me a minuet before you do it.

Edit: update heres what the manual says


----------



## Cpyro

Yea, i did that. let me reformat it and try again just incase









Edit: im sure it worked before cause it took a little longer the first time i did it. Like 5secs lol.

now it just blips im sure its because its the same file.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpyro;12625964*
> Yea, i did that. let me reformat it and try again just incase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: im sure it worked before cause it took a little longer the first time i did it. Like 5secs lol.
> 
> now it just blips im sure its because its the same file.


unfortunately if you have exhausted all resources then it is RMA time.

Couple tips:
1.)Call them dont do it through e-mail(live support will work too)
2.)Ask about cross shipping (they will do it!)
3.)Inform them that you have tested with a nother CPU as well as made sure that both work in another system.

These tips should help you get through the process much faster. I have found when you sound like you know what you are doing and have been doing it for a while they just set it up for RMA with less questions and time.

I had to RMA my PSU due to cap squeal to corsair about 2 months ago. I told them the things they wanted to hear before they asked about them and within five minuets of getting off the phone(took about 5 to get it setup on the phone) I received e-mail's stating that I had a request in, that it had been accepted (gave RMA #), and that it had been changes to an advanced RMA and should ship out on the next day.


----------



## Cpyro

thx again for the help. sucks that it died cause it workd pretty good for raging lol. i hate having to call but if it can get me better results then i think i will


----------



## Ceadderman

If you want Hot Swap RMA don't use Live chat function. You'll be ready to smack someone round if you use live chat only to be told that you have to call anyway. I'm calling on Monday.









Apparently they send you replacement board, and you send them your board with credit card information to put a hold on it. I'm not sure exactly how it works past this but sounds reasonable. They just want to protect themselves in case you sent them a board that you voided the warranty on.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## cjc75

So it looks like...

Asus did not show off the Crosshair V at CeBit; which means, considering AMD's refusal to show Bulldozer due to certain issues they apparently weren't comfortable with... Then I am going to guess that Asus' newer 990FX line will be delayed and likely not out until after April.

I have... $900 sitting in the bank from my Tax Return, waiting to invest into a better quality Motherboard and custom WC Loop. My current motherboard was a cheap Open Box deal that I grabbed off Newegg last year, just to save a buck on my build; and I was too impatient to wait for the 890FX boards to be released... and I've always felt my CPU just wasn't preforming as well as it should with this board; can't get it to Overclock much more then 3.9 and I'm pretty sure I could get it over 4.0 if I had it running on a better quality Mobo...

Well, now I have the money to invest into such a better Motherboard and I was hoping to see some 990FX boards being shown off at CeBit but it seems that none were, and now my Local Microcenter has the Crosshair IV Formula on sale for $199.99; comes out to $211.99 after tax.

Would it be worth upgrading my 890GX in my Sig Rig, to the Formula, for that price?

No, I'm probably not going to Crossfire anytime soon, have no plans to add another 5850, though I might consider putting my current one on Water with my future custom WC Loop...


----------



## ALAMO695

Add me, asus crosshair iv formula

btw:ek acetal and nickel full mobo block used 4 months for sale pm me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12629217*
> So it looks like...
> 
> Asus did not show off the Crosshair V at CeBit; which means, considering AMD's refusal to show Bulldozer due to certain issues they apparently weren't comfortable with... Then I am going to guess that Asus' newer 990FX line will be delayed and likely not out until after April.
> 
> I have... $900 sitting in the bank from my Tax Return, waiting to invest into a better quality Motherboard and custom WC Loop. My current motherboard was a cheap Open Box deal that I grabbed off Newegg last year, just to save a buck on my build; and I was too impatient to wait for the 890FX boards to be released... and I've always felt my CPU just wasn't preforming as well as it should with this board; can't get it to Overclock much more then 3.9 and I'm pretty sure I could get it over 4.0 if I had it running on a better quality Mobo...
> 
> Well, now I have the money to invest into such a better Motherboard and I was hoping to see some 990FX boards being shown off at CeBit but it seems that none were, and now my Local Microcenter has the Crosshair IV Formula on sale for $199.99; comes out to $211.99 after tax.
> 
> Would it be worth upgrading my 890GX in my Sig Rig, to the Formula, for that price?
> 
> No, I'm probably not going to Crossfire anytime soon, have no plans to add another 5850, though I might consider putting my current one on Water with my future custom WC Loop...


I'm kinda surprised that board you're on now isn't up to the task. We've built a couple systems with that board and haven't heard any negative feedback. It happens though so take that for what it's worth. If Crosshair IV Formula hadn't dropped when it did I woulda got that one.

But yeah it would be worth getting. Just check the TIM contact with the NB to make sure you don't have the issue. Should be able to remount the heatsink w/o replacing the TIM unless you wish to replace it with higher quality TIM.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MightyMission

hi guys,im looking at the c4f/e and i am wondering if the EK full cover block fits both models or just the extreme?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12629694*
> hi guys,im looking at the c4f/e and i am wondering if the EK full cover block fits both models or just the extreme?


Full cover block only fits the CIVFormula at the moment.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


So it looks like...

Asus did not show off the Crosshair V at CeBit; which means, considering AMD's refusal to show Bulldozer due to certain issues they apparently weren't comfortable with... Then I am going to guess that Asus' newer 990FX line will be delayed and likely not out until after April.

I have... $900 sitting in the bank from my Tax Return, waiting to invest into a better quality Motherboard and custom WC Loop. My current motherboard was a cheap Open Box deal that I grabbed off Newegg last year, just to save a buck on my build; and I was too impatient to wait for the 890FX boards to be released... and I've always felt my CPU just wasn't preforming as well as it should with this board; can't get it to Overclock much more then 3.9 and I'm pretty sure I could get it over 4.0 if I had it running on a better quality Mobo...

Well, now I have the money to invest into such a better Motherboard and I was hoping to see some 990FX boards being shown off at CeBit but it seems that none were, and now my Local Microcenter has the Crosshair IV Formula on sale for $199.99; comes out to $211.99 after tax.

Would it be worth upgrading my 890GX in my Sig Rig, to the Formula, for that price?

No, I'm probably not going to Crossfire anytime soon, have no plans to add another 5850, though I might consider putting my current one on Water with my future custom WC Loop...


Formula is a GREAT board... You could probably get it, a good WC loop AND maybe even a 1090T with the $900. But, if I were you, with April/May just around the corner I'd wait it out and see. One of two things will happen: the 990's will be out OR the 890 will drop even more.







There is a reason the 890's are dropping...


----------



## piranhamoose

Finally got my settings for 24/7 oc









C&Q Enabled
CPU: 4ghz (250x16) @ 1.39v idle - 1.51 max [Offset .1875v LLC 100%]
CPU/NB: 3ghz @ 1.40v [Offset .237v LLC 100%]
HT: 2ghz [Auto]
RAM: 1333mhz 7-7-7-21-1T @ 1.68v
NBv: 1.34v
SBv: 1.20v


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Formula is a GREAT board... You could probably get it, a good WC loop AND maybe even a 1090T with the $900. But, if I were you, with April/May just around the corner I'd wait it out and see. One of two things will happen: the 990's will be out OR the 890 will drop even more.







There is a reason the 890's are dropping...


CivFormula isn't going to drop that much any time soon. Only have to look at CIIIFormula to see that. Crosshair IV was out and the CIII was selling for $10 under it. Asus isn't going to just drop the price of IV just cause V is going to come out.

Also since V is another platform entirely, I doubt that they drop the price of IV when they launch. Basically it's down to who can hold out longest without blinking, the customer or the Company.









~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

okay not that i truely care what it says







, but..... what does windows index always show raided drives with a low score? none ssd anyways


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


okay not that i truely care what it says







, but..... what does windows index always show raided drives with a low score? none ssd anyways


Cause 5.9 is as high as Windows classifies a HDD and HDDs' will never be "up to date" until manufacturers get with the program and install a 30Gig[SSD] OS partition into their drives. That's just how the game is played at the moment I'm afraid.









~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Cause 5.9 is as high as Windows classifies a HDD and HDDs' will never be "up to date" until manufacturers get with the program and install a 30Gig[SSD] OS partition into their drives. That's just how the game is played at the moment I'm afraid.









~Ceadder










ah got it, so i should be happy with my 6.1 then, thanks ceadder=)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


ah got it, so i should be happy with my 6.1 then, thanks ceadder=)


Yeah. Forgot to look to see if you had Velocis'.









Okay see you got a 6.1

I score a 5.9

We ain't gonna get it to hit 7 on HDD power.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah. Forgot to look to see if you had Velocis'.









Okay see you got a 6.1

I score a 5.9

We ain't gonna get it to hit 7 on HDD power.







lol

~Ceadder


















ah well


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*









ah well










Soon as I can squirrel away some reasonable money I'm gonna get a SSD and keep the RAID for support purposes and see what that gets me. I doubt that it will be 7 actually.

I think where yours bests mine is in the speed category. But much like SSD, speed costs money.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Decide to play around with C&Q just for the heck of it. What a PITA to change from Manual V to offset V LOL. Any tips you guys have?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


So it looks like...

Asus did not show off the Crosshair V at CeBit; which means, considering AMD's refusal to show Bulldozer due to certain issues they apparently weren't comfortable with... Then I am going to guess that Asus' newer 990FX line will be delayed and likely not out until after April.

I have... $900 sitting in the bank from my Tax Return, waiting to invest into a better quality Motherboard and custom WC Loop. My current motherboard was a cheap Open Box deal that I grabbed off Newegg last year, just to save a buck on my build; and I was too impatient to wait for the 890FX boards to be released... and I've always felt my CPU just wasn't preforming as well as it should with this board; can't get it to Overclock much more then 3.9 and I'm pretty sure I could get it over 4.0 if I had it running on a better quality Mobo...

Well, now I have the money to invest into such a better Motherboard and I was hoping to see some 990FX boards being shown off at CeBit but it seems that none were, and now my Local Microcenter has the Crosshair IV Formula on sale for $199.99; comes out to $211.99 after tax.

Would it be worth upgrading my 890GX in my Sig Rig, to the Formula, for that price?

No, I'm probably not going to Crossfire anytime soon, have no plans to add another 5850, though I might consider putting my current one on Water with my future custom WC Loop...


I feel the pain too I have money set aside for a Crosshair V and no Crosshair V








With the 890GX available, I suggest you wait until the Crosshair V does come out, your going to want one









May the Crosshair V elves work overtime.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


hi guys,im looking at the c4f/e and i am wondering if the EK full cover block fits both models or just the extreme?


The extreme is a different layout than the formula because of the Lucid chip


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


The extreme is a different layout than the formula because of the Lucid chip


and it does not look as though EK is going to be making a block for it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12633424*
> and it does not look as though EK is going to be making a block for it


full water block for the extreme
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=2022


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12633278*
> I feel the pain too I have money set aside for a Crosshair V and no Crosshair V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 890GX available, I suggest you wait until the Crosshair V does come out, your going to want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the Crosshair V elves work overtime.


Yea, I know I'm going to want a Crosshair V.... heck I want one now! lol, but I was hoping to see one at least pictured by now.

Now I'm just a little concerned that I won't have enough money left by the time they are revealed, and do hit the shelves, and then they're going to be out of my budget...

Thanks for the responses all, going to think this over for a little longer... I know the ChIV is an awesome Board and I'd love to have it, but at the same time I don't want to get it, and then two weeks later Asus reveals their 990FX and I'm kicking myself; cause thats what I did last year when I bought my 890GX! LOL


----------



## MightyMission

ok thanks for the info,
Koolance for the extreme waterblock and EK for the formula block
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/ek-fb-asus-crosshair-4-acetal-nickel.html
i will wait on bulldozer's release then hopefully the c4e wont be so expensive.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12632655*
> Decide to play around with C&Q just for the heck of it. What a PITA to change from Manual V to offset V LOL. Any tips you guys have?


trial and error man.. LOL... took me a week to get my settings. thats with prime95, going from 2 hours then bonking. cmos reset. 4 hours, bonk. cmos reset. 7 hours, bonk. cmos reset. you know the rest..lol

it's like trimming a bonsai tree dude... for me anyways. although ive never actually trimmed a bonsai tree, I've watched Mr. Miyagi do it and it looks painfully slow. PC.... turn off.... turn on..... turn off.... turn on....

thats why after it completed the whole cycle of prime95 blend iterations, i was like.... F YEAH!!!!

so youre askin for tips? Mr. Miyagi mojo dude..... lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12633965*
> full water block for the extreme
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=2022


I dont like the look but I guess I dont have any other choice














EK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12635471*
> trial and error man.. LOL... took me a week to get my settings. thats with prime95, going from 2 hours then bonking. cmos reset. 4 hours, bonk. cmos reset. 7 hours, bonk. cmos reset. you know the rest..lol
> 
> it's like trimming a bonsai tree dude... for me anyways. although ive never actually trimmed a bonsai tree, I've watched Mr. Miyagi do it and it looks painfully slow. PC.... turn off.... turn on..... turn off.... turn on....
> 
> thats why after it completed the whole cycle of prime95 blend iterations, i was like.... F YEAH!!!!
> 
> so youre askin for tips? Mr. Miyagi mojo dude..... lol


yeah this is going to take a bit and I think c&Q may be screwing up going to have to turn it off and see if I am stable. Might have something to do with the fact that my FSB is 320







my power saving clock is 1.280Ghz


----------



## Havoknova

here...pic koolance full block.....


----------



## Havoknova

4.0ghz all are stable but trying to hit 4.3 and i got the core 5 fatal error...

anybody got a suggestion??

cpu-nb = 3000mhz 1.3v
ht = 2000

multiplier = 17
bus= 253

cpu llc 100%

primary cpuv = 1.48


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12636099*
> here...pic koolance full block.....


Ewwwwwwww.









glad I have Formula now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12636099*
> here...pic koolance full block.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12636212*
> Ewwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad I have Formula now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yea I dont like it either but I guess I will just have to mod it somehow. Maybe some of the paint I used on my 5870 backplate

























hard to tell but you can see the nickle under the paint. it is almost a candy red


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12636463*


OMG
poor keyboard


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;12636531*
> OMG
> poor keyboard


lmao it's an old DYNEX that has served me well through 1000's of hours of gameplay. No matter how badly I treat it it keeps working! Got it for free so I dont really care about it but if it broke I know where I can get one for $20 so....


----------



## Havoknova

Wahahha my old keyboard is like that too..and now i change it too a sidewinder..it need some changing coz its uncleanable anymore lolz..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12636463*
> Yea I dont like it either but I guess I will just have to mod it somehow. Maybe some of the paint I used on my 5870 backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snip]
> hard to tell but you can see the nickle under the paint. it is almost a candy red


Man I love those plates. It's too bad EK no longer has full plates or blocks for the 5770. I can only find the 2/3 blocks and they want entirely way too much for em right now.









I've looked everywhere for a full EK block and if I'dve known I was going to get a 5770 when I saw them I'dve bought 4 of them for JiC. At the time I was fully expecting to go larger to the 5970.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Need help getting this overclock up to that magic number.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12636942*
> Need help getting this overclock up to that magic number.


please change those temps to C as they are really a PITA to deal with when in F because we have to convert them









guess what type of games I play


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12636130*
> 4.0ghz all are stable but trying to hit 4.3 and i got the core 5 fatal error...
> 
> anybody got a suggestion??
> 
> cpu-nb = 3000mhz 1.3v
> ht = 2000
> 
> multiplier = 17
> bus= 253
> 
> cpu llc 100%
> 
> primary cpuv = 1.48


More CPU voltage. It seems as if most of the time anything over 4.2ghz needs 1.5v+ to be really stable.


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12637105*
> please change those temps to C as they are really a PITA to deal with when in F because we have to convert them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess what type of games I play


Here you go.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker;12637145*
> More CPU voltage. It seems as if most of the time anything over 4.2ghz needs 1.5v+ to be really stable.


Im at 1.56v 100% llc..full load at 1.62v..ambient temp at 75f and my temp goes to 57c..and i got stable on those volts..u think those volts are safe?? For everyday use??but right noa all core run stable..on ftt prime95..


----------



## Havoknova

Ok i got a sweet spot on the voltage..

Cpu :4.3ghz

Cpu voltage : 1.56v

Cpu llc (load line calibration) : in full load my volts bump up to 1.62v..

Cpu-nb : 3000

Cpu-nb volt : 1.4v

Ambient temp..75f

Load temp..60c

But when in 7 minutes of testing core 3 and 4 juat automatically just stop reading at prime but i didnt put out any error its just stop with 0 warning and 0 error..

Is that good??? Or bad??


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12637451*
> Ok i got a sweet spot on the voltage..
> 
> Cpu :4.3ghz
> 
> Cpu voltage : 1.56v
> 
> Cpu llc (load line calibration) : in full load my volts bump up to 1.62v..
> 
> Cpu-nb : 3000
> 
> Cpu-nb volt : 1.4v
> 
> Ambient temp..75f
> 
> Load temp..60c
> 
> But when in 7 minutes of testing core 3 and 4 juat automatically just stop reading at prime but i didnt put out any error its just stop with 0 warning and 0 error..
> 
> Is that good??? Or bad??


its either vcore or temp related issue .... kick up your ac


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Alphadog
Whats you NB speed at? How are you testing for stability?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12637105*
> please change those temps to C as they are really a PITA to deal with when in F because we have to convert them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess what type of games I play


looks like standard 5 button games to me


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12637685*
> Alphadog
> Whats you NB speed at? How are you testing for stability?


I have not did a prime95 yet and my

240.8 Mhz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12636942*
> Need help getting this overclock up to that magic number.


set motherboard to defaults
use D.O.C.P. to set up the memory and up the voltage
use Profile #1
set all voltages to AUTO
set mult to 16
set bus speed to 250
set HT to 2400
set NB freq. to 3000
check with prime if fail
set NB speed to 247


----------



## Alphadog

OK will try that and get back to you thanks. My memory timings are wrong.

Memory Timings9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

DIMM1: G Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBRL2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I dont think I have been so pissed at myself in quite a while.... Was messing with C&Q using offsets and just could not get stable no matter what using my known good voltages and more. Checked everything. Or so I thought. Was trying to run ram @ 6-8-7-21 BAHHHHHHH should have been 6-8-7-22....


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12638681*
> I dont think I have been so pissed at myself in quite a while.... Was messing with C&Q using offsets and just could not get stable no matter what using my known good voltages and more. Checked everything. Or so I thought. Was trying to run ram @ 6-8-7-21 BAHHHHHHH should have been 6-8-7-22....


yeah, think we have all been there=/


----------



## BOOM-HE4DSHOT

How did you uninstall? did you use lucids uninstaller or go through the control panel?

You could try going into safe mode and trying to uninstall again then reboot back into safe mode use CCleaner and that should take care of it.[/QUOTE]

hi mate i tryed all you said then cleared all from regestery regarding hydrologix. now when i try install driver its says no hydrologix hardware found abort installation!is there anything i have to do thanks in advance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOOM-HE4DSHOT*


How did you uninstall? did you use lucids uninstaller or go through the control panel?

You could try going into safe mode and trying to uninstall again then reboot back into safe mode use CCleaner and that should take care of it.


hi mate i tryed all you said then cleared all from regestery regarding hydrologix. now when i try install driver its says no hydrologix hardware found abort installation!is there anything i have to do thanks in advance







[/QUOTE]

Ok now that you have gotten rid of it you need to have a card in slot 1 and 2 and then install hydrologix.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well it may be time for me to RMA something.... Everything goes back to stock and let the rigorous testing begin. So far one of my gpu's have been eliminated. Running memtest right now then I'm gong to test out GPU 2....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well it may be time for me to RMA something.... Everything goes back to stock and let the rigorous testing begin. So far one of my gpu's have been eliminated. Running memtest right now then I'm gong to test out GPU 2....


Man what the heck is in the water? You might have an RMA, I have an RMA and a couple other people further up the thread have RMAs'. Kinda starting to wonder if someone snuck something into the BIOS updates.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Man what the heck is in the water? You might have an RMA, I have an RMA and a couple other people further up the thread have RMAs'. Kinda starting to wonder if someone snuck something into the BIOS updates.









~Ceadder










I am not completely sure that I do have an RMA but something is not right. If my memtest comes up good in the morn(yes I test for hours usually about 15 passes) then I am going to check my windows settings. I have a sneaky suspicion that something may have gotten messed up in the power settings although I do not know how


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am not completely sure that I do have an RMA but something is not right. If my memtest comes up good in the morn*(yes I test for hours usually about 15 passes)* then I am going to check my windows settings. I have a sneaky suspicion that something may have gotten messed up in the power settings although I do not know how










Well isn't that how it's sposed to be tested?










I don't see how that could be, but I guess I should check mine too, though I doubt that any change there would be reflected in just one fan header. But it could have messed with my attempt at 4Ghz. So I'm checkin it now since you got my curiosity piqued.









*Update* Had my system set to balanced. Not sure if this matters much but I just changed it to 100% performance with sleep set at 1 hour Monitor/2 hour System. We'll see if that makes any difference when I make another attempt on 4Ghz.









~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Man what the heck is in the water? You might have an RMA, I have an RMA and a couple other people further up the thread have RMAs'. Kinda starting to wonder if someone snuck something into the BIOS updates.









~Ceadder










whoa, dont start jinxing people


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


whoa, dont start jinxing people

















Don't blame me, I'm just callin it as I see it. If you wanna break any perceived jinx just throw a little salt over the opposite shoulder. Not in the direction of your system though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cpyro

Gonna call in my RMA tomorrow i think, i ruled out my GPU it works fine in old rig, and i just give up pretty much lol....I just hate that Raging redid the TIM on the NB and SB, i hope it doesnt affect the RMA. Im damn sure not gonna do it again but im sure it would have given some head room if i had gotten to OC at all lol


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't blame me, I'm just callin it as I see it. If you wanna break any perceived jinx just throw a little salt over the opposite shoulder. Not in the direction of your system though.









~Ceadder










LOL, should have said that sooner, and guess i should NOT have used rock salt=P


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpyro*


Gonna call in my RMA tomorrow i think, i ruled out my GPU it works fine in old rig, and i just give up pretty much lol....I just hate that Raging redid the TIM on the NB and SB, i hope it doesnt affect the RMA. Im damn sure not gonna do it again but im sure it would have given some head room if i had gotten to OC at all lol


As long as it's not electrically conductive and not on the surrounding contacts should they be exposed, it shouldn't mess with your RMA status. Considering that you would have RMA'ed the board for that and their MoBo division would have been up to their eyeballs in needless returns. You aren't the first and you will probably not be the last person to have done the fix. It's too bad Asus was not proactive in their response to the issue and supplying the correct length standoffs to all registered owners.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Does running only one stick of RAM really make that much of a difference on the OC? I've been running four but some people ascribe to the single stick theory. I'm still getting my feet wet, but would really hate to go ~2 sticks of my 8 Gigs of RAM.

So would 2 sticks be fine if I remove any or is it an accepted 1 stick that I should be aiming at?

I can't say I agree with it cause eventually I'd like to have all 8 in at 4Ghz otherwise what was the point of buying an 8 Gig kit?









~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12653262*
> Does running only one stick of RAM really make that much of a difference on the OC? I've been running four but some people ascribe to the single stick theory. I'm still getting my feet wet, but would really hate to go ~2 sticks of my 8 Gigs of RAM.
> 
> So would 2 sticks be fine if I remove any or is it an accepted 1 stick that I should be aiming at?
> 
> I can't say I agree with it cause eventually I'd like to have all 8 in at 4Ghz otherwise what was the point of buying an 8 Gig kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


from what i have dealt with, 2 sticks gets better OC results, 4 you can do decent with the cpu but really have to lower ram all the way around


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok really getting frustrated here! GPU 1 pass, GPU 2 pass, Ram Pass. The only thing I can think of is that BOINC is causing the problem specifically Collatz Conjecture. Testing that theory now using Prime Grid.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12655177*
> Ok really getting frustrated here! GPU 1 pass, GPU 2 pass, Ram Pass. The only thing I can think of is that BOINC is causing the problem specifically Collatz Conjecture. Testing that theory now using Prime Grid.....


Ummmm okay...









You kinda lost me after RAM Pass...









I cannot think what BOINC is at this time.









M'kay pulled 2 and 4 slots. Now Net(I know this is not the result of the RAM







) is painfully slow while I'm sitting here on infinite hold with Asus Motherboard listing to the Asus Advantage Elevator schpiel.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12657206*
> Ummmm okay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda lost me after RAM Pass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot think what BOINC is at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'kay pulled 2 and 4 slots. Now Net(I know this is not the result of the RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is painfully slow while I'm sitting here on infinite hold with Asus Motherboard listing to the Asus Advantage Elevator schpiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


BOINC is like [email protected] there is a complete section here on OCN about it









Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12657561*
> BOINC is like [email protected] there is a complete section here on OCN about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that!


Okay kewl.

My RMA process is started and just waiting on confirmation of the replacement board.

I let it be known about my stability issue as well since the first board I sent back didn't have anything like this going on. Don't know if it's indeed the board having the stability issue or what but it only happens when I'm putting the CPU under a load like opening more than 5 browser windows at once or having more than a couple open and having a Windows Update hanging around in the Start button waiting on restart. So I believe that it is the board. I run Call of Pripyat at Max settings w/o issue with browser windows open. Not once has my system complained about that. This is with AVG and Spybot S&D being functional. So it's possible this is a Safari issue but doubtful that it's any other component on the Mainboard or even the PSU. Only when there is an abundance of white and strain on the CPU.









So I'm just sitting here playin some MLB 2k9(Viva los GIGANTES!!!) and waiting for Asus to call my RMA# @ corporate email.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Good to hear. I too have good news

Thank you AMD/ATI for the great 11.2 drivers *insert sarcasm here*
Rolled back to 10.7 and poof works like a champ again. No RMA needed just better drivers


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Good to hear. I too have good news









Thank you AMD/ATI for the great 11.2 drivers *insert sarcasm here*
Rolled back to 10.7 and poof works like a champ again. No RMA needed just better drivers










I have had trouble with the new drivers on my 5870's crossfires I contacted XFX and they tried to help but in the end I had to roll back to 10.10. Sad to see 11.2 is not working. I would have thought that they would have fixed them. Thanks for the update. I will keep 10.10 I guess ?

10.8 worked for me too
10.12 and + did not work

XFX said my problem is when it changes from 2d to 3d or 3d to 2d.
I wanted tell them *it's not my problem *but i was nice and just rolled back my drivers.

I wanted to try 11.2


----------



## jesseleite

I have probably missed something in the 900 pages but I have a couple of questions.

1.I have 2 GTX580â€™s and the Lucid chip just doesnâ€™t support the games I play, I tried using the SLI patch but it doesnâ€™t workâ€¦Iâ€™m guessing because Iâ€™m using the Lucid pci-e slots 1 and 4. so if I use 1 and 3 do you think the SLI patch will work? I would just try it but as you can see (see link) I would have to drain and re-hose everything.

  
 



  



 

2. I noticed (only noticed when I plugged in the 1100T) that the NB and SB are hitting 55c and 60c if I overclockâ€¦.is that to high?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Good to hear. I too have good news









Thank you AMD/ATI for the great 11.2 drivers *insert sarcasm here*
Rolled back to 10.7 and poof works like a champ again. No RMA needed just better drivers










Case os "It's not the arrow... it's the indian!" (Indian being the driver author...)


----------



## ltg2227

I got the CPU-Z R.O.G. versions a few days ago but i notice that the Core VID doesn't change even though i have manually changed in BIOS. BTW, the regular version of CPU-Z shows the correct voltage. anybody experience this or know how to fix it?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


I got the CPU-Z R.O.G. versions a few days ago but i notice that the Core VID doesn't change even though i have manually changed in BIOS. BTW, the regular version of CPU-Z shows the correct voltage. anybody experience this or know how to fix it?


I had the same issue, just went back to the 1.56 version.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I had the same issue, just went back to the 1.56 version.


I hadn't noticed that. But I'm not sure that it stays this way when reporting to CPUID.









@Group...I've decided that I'm going to sell my Dominators. I'm going to run 4Gigs of Ram and would rather see this kit remain whole and get some use out of it rather than get piecemealed to the shelf and not be OC'ed at all. CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333-Model CMD8GX3M4A1333C7

I love this kit just hate to only use half of it. If you know someone looking for some solid RAM please direct them toward my sale. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alphadog

I just notice a light blinking on and off( ). Is this normal. The blue circle nice paint ha ha. Looks like a outer light. Man its dark in here.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


I just notice a light blinking on and off( ). Is this normal. The blue circle nice paint ha ha. Looks like a outer light. Man its dark in here.


Hard Disc LED, yup normal!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


I just notice a light blinking on and off. Is this normal. The blue circle nice paint ha ha. Looks like a outer light. Man its dark in here.


Yup that's normal. What color light? Green Yellow or Red?









~Ceadder


----------



## Alphadog

yup yellow


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I had the same issue, just went back to the 1.56 version.


i did the same thing. I really liked the ROG version too


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


i did the same thing. I really liked the ROG version too










You guys are funny.









Y nots be proactive and mention the issue to CPUID so they can fix it for your fellow OC'ers? Or you guys leaving it to me to be the squeeky wheel?









~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You guys are funny.









Y nots be proactive and mention the issue to CPUID so they can fix it for your fellow OC'ers? Or you guys leaving it to me to be the squeeky wheel?









~Ceadder










awesome, thanks alot


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You guys are funny.









Y nots be proactive and mention the issue to CPUID so they can fix it for your fellow OC'ers? Or you guys leaving it to me to be the squeeky wheel?









~Ceadder










Not to worry, already sent them an e-mail


----------



## The Sandman

So did I. Told them there where others on here at OCN with same issue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool.









Now if only I could sell my RAM in this short a time.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## silentsquall

Hey there.

I just purchased the Crosshair IV Extreme and i had a few concerns.

This is my first system ive built in almost 7 years so im a little rusty with alot of the newer standards and i might not always know what to expect.

It seems like it runs pretty hot specially at full load
Idle temptures for the NB was about 45c but at full load it was 63c and still climbing before i stopped Prime 95

I ended up replacing the stock casefans which now the NB stays around 45c idle and 55c full load

I suppose thats not bad but this is what disturbs me
This is hard to describe, but on the back of the motherboard near the NB heatsink the heat just pours out of the gap between the case and the board.
There is so much heat emiting from underneath the board it burned my fingertip just passing it near the gap.

Using a IR heat thermomoter i was reading temps of 85+c
I did not believe it so i got the probes that came with the board and it was indeed 80~c
Is it normal for the underside to be this hot?
and this is while the NB reports normal 45c~50c temps

And the other thing ive notices is occasionaly the usb ports malfunction
they have a few times stopped working for no reason everything on them will suddenly go dead or freeze such as mouse or keyboard. Its rare but makes me worry.
The rest of the system functions fine when the usb ports does this. i usualy just hit the powerbutton and let windows shut itself down.
I dont think im using too much usb power as i only have a powered external cdrom and keyboard and mouse. And these are any port. front or rear

Im not overclocking at all
just a normal setup for now
latest bios all windows updates and latest drivers
using the intel network beta driver on the asus website also


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12664869*
> Hey there.
> 
> I just purchased the Crosshair IV Extreme and i had a few concerns.
> 
> This is my first system ive built in almost 7 years so im a little rusty with alot of the newer standards and i might not always know what to expect.
> 
> It seems like it runs pretty hot specially at full load
> Idle temptures for the NB was about 45c but at full load it was 63c and still climbing before i stopped Prime 95
> 
> I ended up replacing the stock casefans which now the NB stays around 45c idle and 55c full load
> 
> I suppose thats not bad but this is what disturbs me
> This is hard to describe, but on the back of the motherboard near the NB heatsink the heat just pours out of the gap between the case and the board.
> There is so much heat emiting from underneath the board it burned my fingertip just passing it near the gap.
> 
> Using a IR heat thermomoter i was reading temps of 85+c
> I did not believe it so i got the probes that came with the board and it was indeed 80~c
> Is it normal for the underside to be this hot?
> and this is while the NB reports normal 45c~50c temps
> 
> And the other thing ive notices is occasionaly the usb ports malfunction
> they have a few times stopped working for no reason everything on them will suddenly go dead or freeze such as mouse or keyboard. Its rare but makes me worry.
> The rest of the system functions fine when the usb ports does this. i usualy just hit the powerbutton and let windows shut itself down.
> I dont think im using too much usb power as i only have a powered external cdrom and keyboard and mouse. And these are any port. front or rear
> 
> Im not overclocking at all
> just a normal setup for now
> latest bios all windows updates and latest drivers
> using the intel network beta driver on the asus website also


Well lets see first things first.

NB, it looks like you might try the NB fix. This entails separating the heatsinks off the board(six screws one basic piece) and checking the supplied TIM for indentations indicating good meh or bad contact between chipsets and heatsink. If "meh"(which I'm gonna assume this is the case) then you'll need to take the standoffs off the heatsinks and compare them NB v. SB one at a time so as not to get them mixed up. If the NB standoff is longer than the SB one, you'll need to file them down to meet the same length as the SB. To do this you'll need to keep a file flat on the table and run the female portion of the standoff along it. This keeps the shavings out of the standoff and on the work surface. Once you've gotten that done and both are relatively similar in length put the new standoff back in the NB and repeat with the other one. Reattach the heatsinks fully, then remove and double check the contact. Once you're satisfied with that take an Xacto blade and cut out the indented portion leaving a form that will be a guide for replacement TIM. I used Shin-Etsu G751. It's only heat conductive as far as I am aware. Use the stuff sparingly, maybe a 3rd of a grain of rice sized spots. Just enough to make contact with the sinks but not enough to spill out and around the chipsets. Even if you still have the protective film on them.

Reseat the heatsink and you should be running between ~42c to ~49c maybe a little higher depending on the application you're running.

Okay, now I believe that you have to install the JMicronX36 driver for your USBs. I'm not entirely sure because it's been awhile since I messed with this. Gonna have to remember though since mine is being RMA'ed.









The only driver installation I didn't even mess with was the Ethernet driver because I run a wireless card. No need to have bloatware on the system if I never intend to use it and if I need it I have the utilities disc to do so later on.









If it's not the X36 driver then you just may need a BIOS update which you can accomplish by going to Asus and downloading their System Utility which will flash whatever driver you pull from them. I'm currently running 1304. Started at 0801 flashed over 0905 and because of the issues I've been having tried 1304. Don't worry though whatever the issue is, I'm sure it's fixable. Just try not to power down your system like that.









Welcome to the club.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12661070*
> I have probably missed something in the 900 pages but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.I have 2 GTX580's and the Lucid chip just doesn't support the games I play, I tried using the SLI patch but it doesn't work&#8230;I'm guessing because I'm using the Lucid pci-e slots 1 and 4. so if I use 1 and 3 do you think the SLI patch will work? I would just try it but as you can see (see link) I would have to drain and re-hose everything.
> 
> 2. I noticed (only noticed when I plugged in the 1100T) that the NB and SB are hitting 55c and 60c if I overclock&#8230;.is that to high?


you would need to be using slots 1 & 3 for the SLI hack to work.

That seems a little high but roughly where I sit with 1.55v to my NB


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12665676*
> Well lets see first things first.
> 
> NB, it looks like you might try the NB fix. This entails separating the heatsinks off the board(six screws one basic piece) and checking the supplied TIM for indentations indicating good meh or bad contact between chipsets and heatsink. If "meh"(which I'm gonna assume this is the case) then you'll need to take the standoffs off the heatsinks and compare them NB v. SB one at a time so as not to get them mixed up. If the NB standoff is longer than the SB one, you'll need to file them down to meet the same length as the SB. To do this you'll need to keep a file flat on the table and run the female portion of the standoff along it. This keeps the shavings out of the standoff and on the work surface. Once you've gotten that done and both are relatively similar in length put the new standoff back in the NB and repeat with the other one. Reattach the heatsinks fully, then remove and double check the contact. Once you're satisfied with that take an Xacto blade and cut out the indented portion leaving a form that will be a guide for replacement TIM. I used Shin-Etsu G751. It's only heat conductive as far as I am aware. Use the stuff sparingly, maybe a 3rd of a grain of rice sized spots. Just enough to make contact with the sinks but not enough to spill out and around the chipsets. Even if you still have the protective film on them.
> 
> Reseat the heatsink and you should be running between ~42c to ~49c maybe a little higher depending on the application you're running.
> 
> Okay, now I believe that you have to install the JMicronX36 driver for your USBs. I'm not entirely sure because it's been awhile since I messed with this. Gonna have to remember though since mine is being RMA'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only driver installation I didn't even mess with was the Ethernet driver because I run a wireless card. No need to have bloatware on the system if I never intend to use it and if I need it I have the utilities disc to do so later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not the X36 driver then you just may need a BIOS update which you can accomplish by going to Asus and downloading their System Utility which will flash whatever driver you pull from them. I'm currently running 1304. Started at 0801 flashed over 0905 and because of the issues I've been having tried 1304. Don't worry though whatever the issue is, I'm sure it's fixable. Just try not to power down your system like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


He has an extreme board and not the formula. The extreme board is completely differant from the formula board.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12664869*
> Hey there.
> 
> I just purchased the Crosshair IV Extreme and i had a few concerns.
> 
> This is my first system ive built in almost 7 years so im a little rusty with alot of the newer standards and i might not always know what to expect.
> 
> It seems like it runs pretty hot specially at full load
> Idle temptures for the NB was about 45c but at full load it was 63c and still climbing before i stopped Prime 95
> 
> I ended up replacing the stock casefans which now the NB stays around 45c idle and 55c full load
> 
> I suppose thats not bad but this is what disturbs me
> This is hard to describe, but on the back of the motherboard near the NB heatsink the heat just pours out of the gap between the case and the board.
> There is so much heat emiting from underneath the board it burned my fingertip just passing it near the gap.
> 
> Using a IR heat thermomoter i was reading temps of 85+c
> I did not believe it so i got the probes that came with the board and it was indeed 80~c
> Is it normal for the underside to be this hot?
> and this is while the NB reports normal 45c~50c temps
> 
> And the other thing ive notices is occasionaly the usb ports malfunction
> they have a few times stopped working for no reason everything on them will suddenly go dead or freeze such as mouse or keyboard. Its rare but makes me worry.
> The rest of the system functions fine when the usb ports does this. i usualy just hit the powerbutton and let windows shut itself down.
> I dont think im using too much usb power as i only have a powered external cdrom and keyboard and mouse. And these are any port. front or rear
> 
> Im not overclocking at all
> just a normal setup for now
> latest bios all windows updates and latest drivers
> using the intel network beta driver on the asus website also


We would like to know exactly where the 85 C + temp is coming from?
I took the side off my extreme and could not find heat like that.
My NB will run between 49 C and 59 C.
My extreme is over clocked
Less than 65C is OK by ASUS
Please use PC Probe II for Temps it comes with the extreme.
A picture would be nice.
A temperature of 85 C must be tracked down and fixed!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

While the 85c is way high I can find spots in the 70's under high load for long periods of time with my IR gun. The hot spots I found though are near the caps for the CPU power.


----------



## piranhamoose

Is it safe to use a PWM 2 to 1 splitter to connect 2 fans to the CPU PWM power outlet on the CHIV Formula?

these 2 fans in particular:
- Delta AFC1212D-PWM

Specs:
* 120x120x25mm
* 113.11 CFM
* 3400 RPM
* 46.5 dBA
* *0.53 amps*
* Maximum Air Pressure 10.92 mm H²O
* 12v DC
* PWM 4 pin connector

I cant find the specs on max start-up amps for the ASUS CHIV Formula PWM connector


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12669481*
> Is it safe to use a PWM 2 to 1 splitter to connect 2 fans to the CPU PWM power outlet on the CHIV Formula?
> 
> these 2 fans in particular:
> - Delta AFC1212D-PWM
> 
> Specs:
> * 120x120x25mm
> * 113.11 CFM
> * 3400 RPM
> * 46.5 dBA
> * *0.53 amps*
> * Maximum Air Pressure 10.92 mm H²O
> * 12v DC
> * PWM 4 pin connector
> 
> I cant find the specs on max start-up amps for the ASUS CHIV Formula PWM connector


Highly doubtful. I dont think there are currently any MB's that can handle that amount of power through the PWM connectors.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12669526*
> Highly doubtful. I dont think there are currently any MB's that can handle that amount of power through the PWM connectors.


Do you mean to say it cannot handle 2 fans in one connector? or 1 fan period with the above specs?

and thanks for the reply btw









*EDIT: Does anyone know what the max amps the PWM connectors can handle on this mobo?


----------



## Daemonix

I believe when I was researching this a couple days ago that the max PWM amperage across all fans shoudl not exceed 7 amps.

As I am using 6 .51amp fans without any issues now, I'm guessing you're safe depending.


----------



## Daemonix

Straight out of the Manual:

"The fan connectors support cooling fans of 350 mA- 2000 mA (24 W max) or a total of 1 A - 7 A (84 W max) at +-12v.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well those two fans are pulling ~13W all by themselves


----------



## Daemonix

The answer is yes, you can put two of them on one connector. Your two fans together should pull 12.72 watts of power or so, which is well within the single connector realm of 24 watts.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daemonix;12670232*
> The answer is yes, you can put two of them on one connector. Your two fans together should pull 12.72 watts of power or so, which is well within the single connector realm of 24 watts.


Quote:


> Well those two fans are pulling ~13W all by themselves


Brilliant! Thanks for the reply fellas. I will double check the manual when i get home. Thanks again for the help:cheers: +rep to you both


----------



## Daemonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12670626*
> Brilliant! Thanks for the reply fellas. I will double check the manual when i get home. Thanks again for the help:cheers: +rep to you both


Section 2-35.


----------



## Cpyro

Yea, i was running a Corsair A70 with a splitter off of the CPU fan connector


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpyro*


Yea, i was running a Corsair A70 with a splitter off of the CPU fan connector


I'm running the H50 with a splitter running off the CPU connection now.









~Ceadder


----------



## liberato87

fast maxmemm bench with the corsair gt 1600 cl6 @ 1700 6-6-6-18 1.65 (def)



what do you think?
I think it's pretty nice, considering cpu at "only" 4ghz..

I think I can get higher.. I'll test!


----------



## slappo

Quote:



Brilliant! Thanks for the reply fellas. I will double check the manual when i get home. Thanks again for the help







+rep to you both










Agreed! very usefull information


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daemonix*


Section 2-35.










Can't argue with that. Thanks as well!


----------



## Alphadog

Is there any way to remove that "American MegaTrend splash" screen? I removed the logo and enable quick boot. Google a bunch of crap about it. Still reading.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12673656*
> Is there any way to remove that "American MegaTrend splash" screen? I removed the logo and enable quick boot. Google a bunch of crap about it. Still reading.


Yeah you can flash a pic into your BIOS and it will take that out as well as the RoG logo. Hang on I'll upload it so you can see what I'm getting at...

[ame="[MEDIA=youtube]KS_RRf5Pat0[/MEDIA]][IMG alt="watch?v=KS_RRf5Pat0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS_RRf5Pat0[/IMG]








Stupid code won't cooperate. Just click the top of the YouTube pic for the link.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

can someone confirm if the Crosshair IV will fit inside the Storm Scout case - i just want to make sure sure before i press the buy button


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12679057*
> can someone confirm if the Crosshair IV will fit inside the Storm Scout case - i just want to make sure sure before i press the buy button


It'll fit if the Storm Scout can handle a standard ATX. But I wouldn't recommend it if the PSU mounts at the bottom only. The PSU would interfere with the buttons on the bottom of the board and may block access to a PCI and/or PCI-e slot.

Uploading a Vid in YouTube right now of my system. If you've ever seen a HAF 932 you'll see what I'm talking about.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12679215*
> It'll fit if the Storm Scout can handle a standard ATX. But I wouldn't recommend it if the PSU mounts at the bottom only. The PSU would interfere with the buttons on the bottom of the board and may block access to a PCI and/or PCI-e slot.
> 
> Uploading a Vid in YouTube right now of my system. If you've ever seen a HAF 932 you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


great, thats not good. i need a new Motherboard - how much of a problem would it be in the short term? as in a few months i hope ill be getting a new case anyway as long as it has room for my wifi card and my 470 then that would do as i wont be upgrading to any more cards or anything until i get my new case


----------



## silentsquall

Ok here is a picture of the source of the overheating

I could not get the heatsink off because i dont have a proper screwdriver tip.

I guess i was wrong about what side it was coming from but the underside is just as hot.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

well i went for it, i shouldnt have the case for too much longer anyway before i get one of them Little Devil cases


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12679254*
> great, thats not good. i need a new Motherboard - how much of a problem would it be in the short term? as in a few months i hope ill be getting a new case anyway as long as it has room for my wifi card and my 470 then that would do as i wont be upgrading to any more cards or anything until i get my new case


Shouldn't be a problem short term. If you don't niggle with the buttons for OC'ing then the buttons are a minor nuisance but nothing spectacularly annoying. It's primarily accessing everything that may be an issue. If you're only running one GPU it's nothing though. It's just when XFiring that you won't have a lot of wiggle room between the 2nd GPU and everything below.









Anyone running the AI tool on the Formula? I've gone off and downloaded it from Asus, but would there be a major compatibility issue if I try to run it?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12679417*
> Shouldn't be a problem short term. If you don't niggle with the buttons for OC'ing then the buttons are a minor nuisance but nothing spectacularly annoying. It's primarily accessing everything that may be an issue. If you're only running one GPU it's nothing though. It's just when XFiring that you won't have a lot of wiggle room between the 2nd GPU and everything below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone running the AI tool on the Formula? I've gone off and downloaded it from Asus, but would there be a major compatibility issue if I try to run it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Okay great, thanks. SO these special feature buttons and such are all at the bottom? its unlikely i will be needing them - will i have to update the BIOS to be able to use X6 processors? any news on the unliley possibility that some Bulldozer processors will be able to be used on AM3 boards?


----------



## ltg2227

Is there any way to delete any of the OC profiles. I looked through the manual and it doesn't say anything about how to delete them. I ask this because i had a nice stable 4Ghz. OC with all my settings that i wanted, so i wanted to save them so i could do a bit more tweeking. Well, i never used this before and think i zigged when i should have zagged and i'm back a stock settings. Even if you set BIOS defaults none of the profiles changes. I'm having a hard time figuring this out. I like the idea of saving that perfect OC but am running a bit slow this morning. Anybody got anything, or hell, even use OC profiles?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12679460*
> Okay great, thanks. SO these special feature buttons and such are all at the bottom? its unlikely i will be needing them - will i have to update the BIOS to be able to use X6 processors? any news on the unliley possibility that some Bulldozer processors will be able to be used on AM3 boards?


I'm not sure. I believe the board will operate but I think that you do have to update the BIOS. Though Asus might have upgraded to 1304 which I believe is compatible with Thuban CPUs'. Someone who runs that CPU on our board should be able to clue you in when you're ready to roll.









Yup, all buttons are at the bottom of the Board on the Formula. The only one that isn't is the Memory reset button, or "Go" Button.









You will probably have to disable the Core unlocker feature because I'm pretty sure it comes pre-engaged. At least mine did so I had to disable it before I went about trying to overclock.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12679310*
> Ok here is a picture of the source of the overheating
> 
> I could not get the heatsink off because i dont have a proper screwdriver tip.
> 
> I guess i was wrong about what side it was coming from but the underside is just as hot.


That is quite hot. I am only reading ~50 at the same spot(with BOINC running) but I have removed and replaced the TIM. Is the little fan plugged in?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12669481*
> Is it safe to use a PWM 2 to 1 splitter to connect 2 fans to the CPU PWM power outlet on the CHIV Formula?
> 
> these 2 fans in particular:
> - Delta AFC1212D-PWM
> 
> Specs:
> * 120x120x25mm
> * 113.11 CFM
> * 3400 RPM
> * 46.5 dBA
> * *0.53 amps*
> * Maximum Air Pressure 10.92 mm H²O
> * 12v DC
> * PWM 4 pin connector
> 
> I cant find the specs on max start-up amps for the ASUS CHIV Formula PWM connector


fan connectors suport 2 A max and a total 7 A to all connectors
see page 2-35 in the formula manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


can someone confirm if the Crosshair IV will fit inside the Storm Scout case - i just want to make sure sure before i press the buy button










the extreme is 1" longer than the formula front to back
if a full size atx will fit then add 1" front to back


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


Is there any way to delete any of the OC profiles. I looked through the manual and it doesn't say anything about how to delete them. I ask this because i had a nice stable 4Ghz. OC with all my settings that i wanted, so i wanted to save them so i could do a bit more tweeking. Well, i never used this before and think i zigged when i should have zagged and i'm back a stock settings. Even if you set BIOS defaults none of the profiles changes. I'm having a hard time figuring this out. I like the idea of saving that perfect OC but am running a bit slow this morning. Anybody got anything, or hell, even use OC profiles?


if you write a new profile it will over write the old profile


----------



## silentsquall

I believe i found the cause of the high temptures
This is well beyond me. I really need advice.
Everything in the bios is set to default
It does not show this in the previous screenshot but the vcore voltage is 1.22 volts
this voltage tends to jump everywhere in the Sensor Recorder. Usualy between 1.2 and 1.303 while on defaults (auto)
I just realized that this voltage should be around 1.38 if im not mistaken for the 1100T Processor

What i did was manualy change the voltage from auto to 1.38

This corrects the tempture of the area probed to 45-50 C
Even during a realtime full load test the probe tempture droped sharply and quickly.

Now when i put the CPU through the large FFT test the voltage sensor jumps even more from 3.8 at idle to either 1.50-1.68 at load OR drops back down to 1.28 at load
This is beyond my logic

Not to mention that the CPU tempture is even hotter at 65c+ because of the extra voltage from 1.5 volt jumps.

Am i misunderstanding something here? Shouldnt it stay remotely near the voltage i set it to?

Perhaps im too late and the high 90c temps damaged something already?

I greatly appreciate your help guys. This is getting me pretty upset. Ive been through computer hell the last week with a DOA MSI board and now this.


----------



## Daemonix

If you have "CPU Offset Voltage" set to Auto in your bios, it will add 0.2mA to your processor when it thinks it's necessary, which when overclocked will cause this to be used.

You're at 1.38, + the Auto Offset of .200mA = 1.58v.

Combine that with a little variation in voltage regularity, and you have your 1.65 voltage into your CPU.

Go into the main screen of your bios and switch the aforementioned setting to manual, and disable the CPU offset ability which allows you to set a FIXED cpu voltage, as well as a FIXED CPU/NB voltage, as the mobo can also increase the CPU/NB voltage with that setting turned on.

I hope this rectifies your problem bud.









http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/37...re-offset.html for more information


----------



## Daemonix

You can make use of the offeset function by implementing it with the TURBO function within the bios as well. For instance, if your CPU runs at 3.2ghz at 1.20v, you can set the offset voltage to .300mA, and then configure the TURBO boost to boost by 600mhz.

So, when your computer needs to use Turbo, it will kick it up to 3800mhz, and slap on the .300ma, which should bring you to 1.50v at your CPU core, which... with these processors usually is more than enough for 3.8ghz.

Of course, you will also need to bump the CPU/NB voltage at the same time with the same usage of the offset, or your system will hang. Somewhere in the 1.35 to 1.40 CPU/NB voltage I'de recommend, or less if you can get it to be stable.


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah you can flash a pic into your BIOS and it will take that out as well as the RoG logo. Hang on I'll upload it so you can see what I'm getting at...






















Stupid code won't cooperate. Just click the top of the YouTube pic for the link.









~Ceadder










Thanks Ceadderman


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@silentsquall is Turbo on? This will cause exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentsquall*


I believe i found the cause of the high temptures
This is well beyond me. I really need advice.
Everything in the bios is set to default
It does not show this in the previous screenshot but the vcore voltage is 1.22 volts
this voltage tends to jump everywhere in the Sensor Recorder. Usualy between 1.2 and 1.303 while on defaults (auto)
I just realized that this voltage should be around 1.38 if im not mistaken for the 1100T Processor

What i did was manualy change the voltage from auto to 1.38

This corrects the tempture of the area probed to 45-50 C
Even during a realtime full load test the probe tempture droped sharply and quickly.

Now when i put the CPU through the large FFT test the voltage sensor jumps even more from 3.8 at idle to either 1.50-1.68 at load OR drops back down to 1.28 at load
This is beyond my logic

Not to mention that the CPU tempture is even hotter at 65c+ because of the extra voltage from 1.5 volt jumps.

Am i misunderstanding something here? Shouldnt it stay remotely near the voltage i set it to?

Perhaps im too late and the high 90c temps damaged something already?

I greatly appreciate your help guys. This is getting me pretty upset. Ive been through computer hell the last week with a DOA MSI board and now this.











please use PC Probe II for temps and voltage its better
some of the other progarms vary a lot
PC Probe II is the standard


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


please use PC Probe II for temps and voltage its better
some of the other progarms vary a lot
PC Probe II is the standard


That is part of the PC probe suite. It actually uses PC probe for the measurements but allows you to see it graphed.


----------



## Alphadog

Have you guys done Bios updates? I have read alot of stuff about this. Most of the info that i have looked at says you shouldn't mess with it if your not having any problems. Should i in your opinion do one. I don't know. Im not having any problems with anything.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Have you guys done Bios updates? I have read alot of stuff about this. Most of the info that i have looked at says you shouldn't mess with it if your not having any problems. Should i in your opinion do one. I don't know. Im not having any problems with anything.


Updating the BIOS with our boards is fairly simple and easy but as a rule of thumb, if you are not having any issues, then you don't need to do it. What version do you have? That may help someone tell you if you should or not.


----------



## Alphadog

The first one lol BIOS 0505 should i update to the recent one if i do?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


The first one lol BIOS 0505 should i update to the recent one if i do?


How old is that board? When I got mine it had a 11xx. I am using the 1304 right now. With your ASUS software there was a windows based updater. You can also DL it from their website. I use that with no problems whatsoever. I'd wait to see if other agree with me on that though. I normally read that it's best to NOT used the Windows based BIOS upgrading software but that was with MSI motherboards when I owned a 790FX-GD70. With MSI you had to flash the BIOS from your USB and through the BIOS itself which could be complicated sometimes.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


The first one lol BIOS 0505 should i update to the recent one if i do?


Yes to upgrade to 1304
i have mine upgraded to 1304 with no problems
see page 3-4 in the formula manual
ASUS ez flash 2


----------



## eclipseaudio4

This board is almost unbrickable as fasr as bios's go because of the dual bios as well as the multiple options to update the bios. Heck all it needs is power and you can flash it.


----------



## bo40

i have recently did upgrades to my machine is my 16 gigs of ocz 1333 too much ram


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12684370*
> i have recently did upgrades to my machine is my 16 gigs of ocz 1333 too much ram


And the cat says "*WOW*"


----------



## Tweeky

please name some programs that will use 16 GB of memory?


----------



## bo40

I dont have any idea what programs if any will use all my memory but caught it on sale so if it doesnt give me any problems i will keep in in machine


----------



## Daemonix

lol 10char


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12685139*
> I dont have any idea what programs if any will use all my memory but caught it on sale so if it doesnt give me any problems i will keep in in machine


16 gb of memory may make it harder to over clock


----------



## Tweeky

Are there any programs that will use 8 gb of memory?


----------



## bo40

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1701592


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12685139*
> I dont have any idea what programs if any will use all my memory but caught it on sale so if it doesnt give me any problems i will keep in in machine


Do this... Run MaxxMem (memory benchmarking software - download here) and run that with 16Gb and then with 8Gb to see what the effect is and post here.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12685174*
> 16 gb of memory may make it harder to over clock


16GB of memory *WILL* make it harder to OC the northbridge/IMC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12685321*
> Do this... Run MaxxMem (memory benchmarking software - download here) and run that with 16Gb and then with 8Gb to see what the effect is and post here.


Giving all things are equal when tested the results will be the same.


----------



## Alphadog

When i download it from their site it comes as a Rom file. Do you have to convert it into a zip file then put it on a usb?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12685876*
> When i download it from their site it comes as a Rom file. Do you have to convert it into a zip file then put it on a usb?


should be a zip file. there ya go I uploaded one for ya


----------



## slappo

I think he's talking about the BIOS file.

You can either install "ASUS Update" and do it through there, or put the ROM file directly onto a USB drive, plug it in, and from the bios launch EZ Flash


----------



## Alphadog

I got it to work. Updated to version 1304


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slappo;12686377*
> I think he's talking about the BIOS file.
> 
> You can either install "ASUS Update" and do it through there, or put the ROM file directly onto a USB drive, plug it in, and from the bios launch EZ Flash










lawl o well glad to hear he got it working


----------



## Alphadog

Crap it reset all my original settings *** lol. My CPU is back to 3.2. I had it up to 3.8 The splash screen is gone though. CPU-Z is going from 3.2 to 3.6 man.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12686765*
> Crap it reset all my original settings *** lol. My CPU is back to 3.2. I had it up to 3.8 The splash screen is gone though. CPU-Z is going from 3.2 to 3.6 man.


Turbo mode


----------



## Alphadog

Yea that worked. Be back have to into bios lol. Some settings are off.


----------



## Alphadog

Got it back up to 3.8 big deal.


----------



## Alphadog

I got it over 4. This weekend i will have to run Prime95 to see if everything stands up ok.


----------



## slappo

you can use "IntelBurnTest" aswell, as that program will indicate errors (if any) a lot faster


----------



## Alphadog

Ok slappo thanks.


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daemonix;12682148*
> If you have "CPU Offset Voltage" set to Auto in your bios, it will add 0.2mA to your processor when it thinks it's necessary, which when overclocked will cause this to be used.
> 
> You're at 1.38, + the Auto Offset of .200mA = 1.58v.
> 
> Combine that with a little variation in voltage regularity, and you have your 1.65 voltage into your CPU.
> 
> Go into the main screen of your bios and switch the aforementioned setting to manual, and disable the CPU offset ability which allows you to set a FIXED cpu voltage, as well as a FIXED CPU/NB voltage, as the mobo can also increase the CPU/NB voltage with that setting turned on.
> 
> I hope this rectifies your problem bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/373673-cpu-vcore-offset.html for more information


Thanks
I will have to check again tonight but i thought i experimented with these settings to help stop it. I probably still had something set to auto.

I would not mind a minor voltage increase if my CPU tempture was not reaching 65c. This is my first pc build in about 7 years and back then this was unacceptable and im going to continue to assume so.

Sadly im also using 7 year old nock off AS5 (Formulia 5) Which is probably the true reason for the CPU getting so hot. The stuff looks good its not dried out or anything. I took the heatsink off and examined it thinking something was wrong with the application but no. I reapplied it again and the same thing. Guess ill have to break the bank and get some new stuff. I probably need a thicker consistancy TIM too because the heatsink does not latch as tight as the stock pad did. I had to fight with it before and now it just pops on with minimal effort.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12687501*
> I got it over 4. This weekend i will have to run Prime95 to see if everything stands up ok.


well done=)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12685081*
> please name some programs that will use 16 GB of memory?


Civ V...









Actually any program will use 16 Gigs of memory. Some more than others.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12687700*
> Thanks
> I will have to check again tonight but i thought i experimented with these settings to help stop it. I probably still had something set to auto.
> 
> I would not mind a minor voltage increase if my CPU tempture was not reaching 65c. This is my first pc build in about 7 years and back then this was unacceptable and im going to continue to assume so.
> 
> Sadly im also using 7 year old nock off AS5 (Formulia 5) Which is probably the true reason for the CPU getting so hot. The stuff looks good its not dried out or anything. I took the heatsink off and examined it thinking something was wrong with the application but no. I reapplied it again and the same thing. Guess ill have to break the bank and get some new stuff. I probably need a thicker consistancy TIM too because the heatsink does not latch as tight as the stock pad did. I had to fight with it before and now it just pops on with minimal effort.


YIKES.yeah get some fresher stuff


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12687700*
> Thanks
> I will have to check again tonight but i thought i experimented with these settings to help stop it. I probably still had something set to auto.
> 
> I would not mind a minor voltage increase if my CPU tempture was not reaching 65c. This is my first pc build in about 7 years and back then this was unacceptable and im going to continue to assume so.
> 
> Sadly im also using 7 year old nock off AS5 (Formulia 5) Which is probably the true reason for the CPU getting so hot. The stuff looks good its not dried out or anything. I took the heatsink off and examined it thinking something was wrong with the application but no. I reapplied it again and the same thing. Guess ill have to break the bank and get some new stuff. I probably need a thicker consistancy TIM too because the heatsink does not latch as tight as the stock pad did. I had to fight with it before and now it just pops on with minimal effort.


Get some Shin-Etsu 751. Stuff is brilliant man and the cure time is almost non-existent. ~8hrs where AS5 has the same performance but ~200hrs to cure. You can get G751 at Newegg and Performance-PCs.com









Oh yes, downloaded AI Suite from Asus last night tried to install it today and FAIL! Incompatible with the Formula.

Hmmm wonder if I can find 3D Mark at MSi. They give out a copy with their new Big Bang Marshall MoBo.









~Ceadder:drink:

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12667281*
> you would need to be using slots 1 & 3 for the SLI hack to work.
> 
> That seems a little high but roughly where I sit with 1.55v to my NB


Thank you!

since I couldn't leave it alone I have since ordered the Koolance water block for the board&#8230;.I'm sure this will restore my confidence!

I had a suspicion I would need to use slot 1 & 3 since this would auto disable Hydra and also fool the board into crossfire. such a pain but since I'm putting the water block in Sat. I guess I will seize the moment and try the patch. if Hydra updated the drivers more often I wouldn't bother.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12689129*
> Thank you!
> 
> since I couldn't leave it alone I have since ordered the Koolance water block for the board&#8230;.I'm sure this will restore my confidence!
> 
> I had a suspicion I would need to use slot 1 & 3 since this would auto disable Hydra and also fool the board into crossfire. such a pain but since I'm putting the water block in Sat. I guess I will seize the moment and try the patch. if Hydra updated the drivers more often I wouldn't bother.


What is your WC setup? I would love to know your temp and voltages for the chipset before and after the waterblock install









Thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12687700*
> Thanks
> I will have to check again tonight but i thought i experimented with these settings to help stop it. I probably still had something set to auto.
> 
> I would not mind a minor voltage increase if my CPU tempture was not reaching 65c. This is my first pc build in about 7 years and back then this was unacceptable and im going to continue to assume so.
> 
> Sadly im also using 7 year old nock off AS5 (Formulia 5) Which is probably the true reason for the CPU getting so hot. The stuff looks good its not dried out or anything. I took the heatsink off and examined it thinking something was wrong with the application but no. I reapplied it again and the same thing. Guess ill have to break the bank and get some new stuff. I probably need a thicker consistancy TIM too because the heatsink does not latch as tight as the stock pad did. I had to fight with it before and now it just pops on with minimal effort.


is everything set to auto at default?

just curious because I set everything to auto


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12689221*
> What is your WC setup? I would love to know your temp and voltages for the chipset before and after the waterblock install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting one myself.


2 x GTX580's with Koolance blocks
1100T with Koolance acrylic cpu-350
soon tobe Koolance MB block (but you know that)
3x120 Koolance radiator (soon to be double wide 3x120)
1x120 double wide radiator

video cards idle at 30c and the CPU sits at 40c (both with a delta of 10c under full load)

here is my video&#8230;I need to update it, also I now know not to trust core temps&#8230;lol




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9aCLhXUo-c[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## jesseleite

right now everything is stock no overclock but once I get the water block I will let you know.

just tinkering I did have it to 4.2 with 1.48v


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just a few things. AMD likes lower timings, and it's A-sus







Also the difference between native SLi and Hydra SLI is ~1% from my testing.( i can post up some benchmarks if you would like) and 2 1Ghz 580's is the **** although you would need a moded bios for more voltage tweeking









Other then that very nice system!

How many G/m are you getting with that Swiftek MCP 655?

One more thing. Go into your user CP and on the left you will see add system. Put your system specs in there so that you have the same "signature" like the rest of us. It makes it easier for people to help when they can easily see what you are using.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12689385*
> 2 x GTX580's with Koolance blocks
> 1100T with Koolance acrylic cpu-350
> soon tobe Koolance MB block (but you know that)
> 3x120 Koolance radiator (soon to be double wide 3x120)
> 1x120 double wide radiator
> 
> video cards idle at 30c and the CPU sits at 40c (both with a delta of 10c under full load)
> 
> here is my video&#8230;I need to update it, also I now know not to trust core temps&#8230;lol


sexy build, man


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12689385*
> 2 x GTX580's with Koolance blocks
> 1100T with Koolance acrylic cpu-350
> soon tobe Koolance MB block (but you know that)
> 3x120 Koolance radiator (soon to be double wide 3x120)
> 1x120 double wide radiator
> 
> video cards idle at 30c and the CPU sits at 40c (both with a delta of 10c under full load)
> 
> here is my video&#8230;I need to update it, also I now know not to trust core temps&#8230;lol


Nice rig!

But I have to ask, on your vid you claim your running 1.45--1.46 Vcore at 4.0GHz? That seems high to me. When I ran a 4013 I only had to use 1.4v and that was with the Ref Clock at 250MHz. Maybe we could help you lower that a bit and make that awesome looking rig even cooler. Just a thought.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12689583*
> Nice rig!
> 
> But I have to ask, on your vid you claim your running 1.45--1.46 Vcore at 4.0GHz? That seems high to me. When I ran a 4013 I only had to use 1.4v and that was with the Ref Clock at 250MHz. Maybe we could help you lower that a bit and make that awesome looking rig even cooler. Just a thought.


*cough cough* 1.52 load *cough cough* damn power hungry chip of mine


----------



## jesseleite

LOL&#8230;..I'm going to redo the video after I install the block, I'm a dumb @ss&#8230;.I got the SLI/Hydra info off of a thread somewhere&#8230;personally I don't notice the difference except for the lack of profiles. I guess the BFBC2 will be supported in the next update in mid March but I don't like the idea of waiting so long for game supports if the patch will work on everything.

I don't know about the GPM&#8230;.i will say this I can set the speed from 1-5 and I have it on 1&#8230;not bad with the setup I have, I tried it on 5 but it spits the fluid though so quick it wont cool&#8230;lol

I will setup my prfile and sig if I can figure it out&#8230;I'm a noob&#8230;.but a noob with nice stuff&#8230;.lol


----------



## jesseleite

thanks for the compliments….don't smack me to hard but I just used a Youtube video and copied what someone had posted. I'm learning little by little


----------



## jesseleite

ok, figured out the sig.


----------



## jesseleite

oops doesnt look like what you guy's have...ill recheck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


LOLâ€¦..I'm going to redo the video after I install the block, I'm a dumb @ssâ€¦.I got the SLI/Hydra info off of a thread somewhereâ€¦personally I donâ€™t notice the difference except for the lack of profiles. I guess the BFBC2 will be supported in the next update in mid March but I donâ€™t like the idea of waiting so long for game supports if the patch will work on everything.

I donâ€™t know about the GPMâ€¦.i will say this I can set the speed from 1-5 and I have it on 1â€¦not bad with the setup I have, I tried it on 5 but it spits the fluid though so quick it wont coolâ€¦lol

I will setup my prfile and sig if I can figure it outâ€¦I'm a noobâ€¦.but a noob with nice stuffâ€¦.lol


not dumb just misinformed. We are all here to help on OCN which is why we all stay here









Please though dont double post just go in and edit when you have something to add. Otherwise the mods may get upset.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


should be a zip file. there ya go I uploaded one for ya










he is talking the ROM file used to flash the BIOS


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


When i download it from their site it comes as a Rom file. Do you have to convert it into a zip file then put it on a usb?


No. Use the Rom file and put it on a usb
The flashing system will check to see if the file is good


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


is everything set to auto at default?

just curious because I set everything to auto


Yes. If i set it to default everything is auto with a couple exceptions. I believe the phase is set to full by default.

I dont know what to say about this problem

I dont know of anyone with this processor board combo that can test it

but it seems the higher the voltage on the CPU the lower the tempture of the hot spot. But i cant keep it there due to CPU tempture. Nor should i have to be forced to. Defaults should work period.

I attached the sensor for reliable reading

Its all over the place

Even if i set the voltage and disable any auto adjustment settings it still goes to 1.25 volts at load and then goes back to what ever i set it at while idle.

Look at that thing jump so fast 
that sensor is attached im not adjusting it or anything
Its like that with the IR gun too.

I just wish i knew what that spot was even for or if its normal.

Well off to radioshack their the only place that sells thermal compound i can drive to anymore







I miss compusa

Also if someone can answer for me. Is the reading for the cpu in AI suite accurate? i tried core temp and it gave me a reading of about 49c at full load. I heard that the sensor for the 1100T was inncorrect but i need to confirm that before i blow money on a sink. moneys too tight for it right this min.


----------



## Alphadog

??? Computer would not shut down. So had to force it. Went to turn it back on the fans came on along with the RED CPU light on. Does this mean its cooked? The only thing i did was take the Bios battery out and put it back in. Now none of the motherboard lights come on. When it was on all the Temps were ok and i did not mess with any voltages mannualy. The only thing i did was set the Bus to 250. Is there anything i can do to fix this or not?


----------



## Kyren

hi everyone, i'm trying to push my 1090T up to the 4.2 ghz mark not haveing much success. settings are as follows

multi: 17.0
bus: 250
cpu/nb: 3000
ht link: 2250
cpu LLC full calibration
cpu/nb llc auto
cpu voltage: 1.484375
cpu/nb volt 1.384275
dram volt 1.8125

using coolermaster V10 for cpu and corsair tx750 psu

any suggestions on making this OC work?


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> ??? Computer would not shut down. So had to force it. Went to turn it back on the fans came on along with the RED CPU light on. Does this mean its cooked? The only thing i did was take the Bios battery out and put it back in. Now none of the motherboard lights come on. When it was on all the Temps were ok and i did not mess with any voltages mannualy. The only thing i did was set the Bus to 250. Is there anything i can do to fix this or not?


You need to reset CMOS settings. You don't even need to remove the battery, just power off the system and hold the CLR CMOS button on the back I/O Panel for about 5 seconds

EDIT: That will be $39.95 please







haha


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12693711*
> ??? Computer would not shut down. So had to force it. Went to turn it back on the fans came on along with the RED CPU light on. Does this mean its cooked? The only thing i did was take the Bios battery out and put it back in. Now none of the motherboard lights come on. When it was on all the Temps were ok and i did not mess with any voltages mannualy. The only thing i did was set the Bus to 250. Is there anything i can do to fix this or not?


you may like to try the Clear CMOS switch on back
see page 2-28 and then 2-26 in the formula manual
Edit: i will do it for $38.95


----------



## Tweeky

Where can i down load republic of games sensor recorder over lay - Thanks


----------



## slappo

lmao Tweeky,
ok better go with him, can't beat that price


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12697917*
> you may like to try the Clear CMOS switch on back
> see page 2-28 and then 2-26 in the formula manual
> Edit: i will do it for $38.95


Yea i should have tryed that first. I took it off and got a RMA for it. Theres probably nothing wrong with it. At least as it looks. Plus i would have to go to the store to get some themal paste lol.


----------



## sgvchk

hi ya all,

wondering if anybody have onboard lan problems. everytime it causes bsod for me. even with the latest driver for the lan didnt work.

i had to buy a separate network card and stick it into a pci slot and that solve the problem. i read in some research from google that this is a knowing problem on the board.

is asus doing anything about this factory defect?

feel like i'm being cheated out on a $300 board, like i bought a lemon


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgvchk*


hi ya all,

wondering if anybody have onboard lan problems. everytime it causes bsod for me. even with the latest driver for the lan didnt work.

i had to buy a separate network card and stick it into a pci slot and that solve the problem. i read in some research from google that this is a knowing problem on the board.

is asus doing anything about this factory defect?

feel like i'm being cheated out on a $300 board, like i bought a lemon


update your driver it fixes it.


----------



## jesseleite

so I installed the Koolance water block on my MB, NB/SB went from 58c on Prime95 to 35c


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Where can i down load republic of games sensor recorder over lay - Thanks


I'm assuming that you mean the RoG version of CPU-Z.

You can get it by going directly to CPUID. Last I cheacked(couple weeks ago) they had it on their main page.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

think he is talking about the sensor recorder. Its part of the AI Suite II


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


think he is talking about the sensor recorder. Its part of the AI Suite II


Well if he is, unless he's changed his MoBo to the Extreme Board it's not gonna work. I just tried the other day and it's not compatible.









Wish Asus would put together an AI suite for Formula owners.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

yea... I assume he means the sensor recorder because he is the one that told me about the ROG CPUz lol. Sig rig shows he has extreme


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgvchk;12700883*
> hi ya all,
> 
> wondering if anybody have onboard lan problems. everytime it causes bsod for me. even with the latest driver for the lan didnt work.
> 
> i had to buy a separate network card and stick it into a pci slot and that solve the problem. i read in some research from google that this is a knowing problem on the board.
> 
> is asus doing anything about this factory defect?
> 
> feel like i'm being cheated out on a $300 board, like i bought a lemon


if you do not have lan driver 11.7.32.1003 from asus then try it - it worked for me no more bsod's


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceadderman;12703578*
> well if he is, unless he's changed his mobo to the extreme board it's not gonna work. I just tried the other day and it's not compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish asus would put together an ai suite for formula owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ceadder:drink:


yes


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Seeing how Amazon screwed me over on my Crosshair IV Extreme, back ordered to hell. Is it in stock anywhere?


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12704951*
> Seeing how Amazon screwed me over on my Crosshair IV Extreme, back ordered to hell. Is it in stock anywhere?


http://www.directron.com/crosshairivext.html


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12705199*
> http://www.directron.com/crosshairivext.html


Hmmmm, Amazon said that they where in stock when i ordered. I wish online stores would keep there inventory up to date.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daemonix;12670117*
> Straight out of the Manual:
> 
> "The fan connectors support cooling fans of 350 mA- 2000 mA (24 W max) or a total of 1 A - 7 A (84 W max) at +-12v.


So I received my Delta AFC1212D fans Friday. The weird thing is, when I looked at the sticker on the fan itself, it's clearly marked "0.80 amps" But the specs of this fan on the website of the vendor I bought it from states "0.53 amps" So I checked different website vendors, and they all have the fan specs at 0.53 amps.









Maybe I'm just not understanding something. Why are the advertised amperage specs different from the websites and the actual fan?

Although running 0.80 amps x2 (19.2 watts) on a y-splitter is still within the mobo's cpu pwm connector max limit of 24 watts, it's still a little disappointing as to why the vendors would list the amperage specs different from that of what's tagged on the actual fan.

Anyways, I've got the fans mounted and everything seems to run well. Advertised rpm also different. Advertised specs at 3400rpm, ASUS Probe and SIW has it at 3600rpm. Not a big deal, I'm aware that +-100rpm is usually the norm. But the power draw difference really bugs me.

here's a pic of the actual fan and a link to website vendor.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26142


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So how loud is it? Jet engine or [email protected] 100% O wait thats the same thing


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12708750*
> So how loud is it? Jet engine or [email protected] 100% O wait thats the same thing


at 100%, its pretty damn loud the advertised decibel specs is spot on at least. listed at 46db. i can hear every single one of those decibels at 100%. But, with the bios fan settings, its usually running at approx 2100-2500rpm, which is about as loud as the CM Blademaster (approx 30-35db). Sounds like the fart fan in the bathroom i think Delta makes fans for kitchen and bathroom vents also, seriously. LOL


----------



## IOSEFINI

Piranha,
I blew up 3 fan headers on my CH IV Formula running 2 San Aces(0.56A) on 1 fan header. Sooner or later same thing will happen to you.
The fan start-up amperage is higher than 0.80A


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12709126*
> Piranha,
> I blew up 3 fan headers on my CH IV Formula running 2 San Aces(0.56A) on 1 fan header. Sooner or later same thing will happen to you.
> The fan start-up amperage is higher than 0.80A


I was thinking the same thing before installing these. thats why i got kind of hesitant when i got the fans and saw that theyre rated at .8 amps instead of .53 amps as advertised. thanks for the heads up.

but why did 3 fan headers blow as opposed to just the one header you had your san aces hooked up to? how many of the 8 fan headers were you using at the time you blew them?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12709185*
> I was thinking the same thing before installing these. thanks for the heads up.
> 
> but why did 3 fan headers blow as opposed to just the one header you had your san aces hooked up to? how many of the 8 fan headers were you using at the time you blew them?


I was using 6 San Aces for my GTX radiators


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12709246*
> I was using 6 San Aces for my GTX radiators


all 6 hooked up to the mobos fan headers?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12705260*
> Hmmmm, Amazon said that they where in stock when i ordered. I wish online stores would keep there inventory up to date.


To me, Amazon is the worst when it comes to the left hand knowing what the right hand is doing!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12709246*
> I was using 6 San Aces for my GTX radiators


OMG

30% off all steelseries stuff. I just grabbed a Xai




























now the







will be even more hardcore!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12709340*
> To me, Amazon is the worst when it comes to the left hand knowing what the right hand is doing!


Yeah, My e-mail said it should take 1-2 weeks for it to ship, not that long of a wait. Hopefully ill get it in that time frame.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12709270*
> all 6 hooked up to the mobos fan headers?


yes, 3 x 2 san aces on 3 fan headers( CHA_FAN 1,2 and 3)


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12709382*
> yes, 3 x 2 san aces on 3 fan headers( CHA_FAN 1,2 and 3)


Thanks for the heads up im gonna have to re-think my fan configuration now. currently, i have Delta AFC1212D x2 (0.80A) on CPU_FAN, CM blademaster (0.36A) on CHA_FAN3 and CM excalibur (0.45A) on CHA_FAN2


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12708583*
> So I received my Delta AFC1212D fans Friday. The weird thing is, when I looked at the sticker on the fan itself, it's clearly marked "0.80 amps" But the specs of this fan on the website of the vendor I bought it from states "0.53 amps" So I checked different website vendors, and they all have the fan specs at 0.53 amps.


Info below from the manufacture site









http://www.1stpccorp.com/fan_all.html
http://www.1stpccorp.com/Delta%20AFC1212D-PWM%20photo%20page.html


----------



## The Sandman

I seem to have a static problem with my USB ports in the front of my case. Every time I go to plug in my thumb drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220252 which is coated in rubber I can hear a very faint click and my pc instantly has a BSOD and is restarted. I use it in the G/F's and parents machines with no issues at all.

I do always have one hand on the case when installing but it makes no difference, always forces a restart. I noticed this a week ago when I went to use one of my external HDD's to back up some info and at first thought it took a dump on me as it wouldn't excess files and wouldn't be recognized by windows. After fiddling around with it a bit (ended up trying to use both USB connectors at the end of the cord) it finally came back and tested normal.
This particular external is saved only for important stuff and sits on a wooden shelf most of the time.

Never gave it much thought till last night thinking the problem was under control and even with one hand on the pc, the flash drive did it again, that's when I heard the click as the connector just touched the USB port. Just for kicks I ended up trying the same thumb drive in two other machines mentioned above and those machines again acted just fine and normal.
Anyone have any input? I think it's just something in my machine?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose;12708971*
> Sounds like the fart fan in the bathroom


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12709373*
> Yeah, My e-mail said it should take 1-2 weeks for it to ship, not that long of a wait. Hopefully ill get it in that time frame.


Newegg promises formulas on Monday the 14
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I seem to have a static problem with my USB ports in the front of my case. Every time I go to plug in my thumb drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220252 which is coated in rubber I can hear a very faint click and my pc instantly has a BSOD and is restarted. I use it in the G/F's and parents machines with no issues at all.

I do always have one hand on the case when installing but it makes no difference, always forces a restart. I noticed this a week ago when I went to use one of my external HDD's to back up some info and at first thought it took a dump on me as it wouldn't excess files and wouldn't be recognized by windows. After fiddling around with it a bit (ended up trying to use both USB connectors at the end of the cord) it finally came back and tested normal. 
This particular external is saved only for important stuff and sits on a wooden shelf most of the time.

Never gave it much thought till last night thinking the problem was under control and even with one hand on the pc, the flash drive did it again, that's when I heard the click as the connector just touched the USB port. Just for kicks I ended up trying the same thumb drive in two other machines mentioned above and those machines again acted just fine and normal.
Anyone have any input? I think it's just something in my machine?


Look in both ends of the connectors and see if anything is out of place
Touch the metal part of the connector in the computer with a small screw driver 
Sometimes usb uses 5 wires, the 5th wire for shielding 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...:1&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Newegg promises formulas on Monday the 14
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131644


The formula looks like an awesome board. But im looking for Hydra, planning on mixing GPUs.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12710063*
> The formula looks like an awesome board. But im looking for Hydra, planning on mixing GPUs.


OK ---- but you better be nice to that kitty


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


OK ---- but you better be nice to that kitty










MMMMMMMm yeah.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


The formula looks like an awesome board. But im looking for Hydra, planning on mixing GPUs.


I am planning the same thing. 1 ATI 5870 and 1 480/580. Just need to figure out how I am going to pull off the $$$ for it..... I ran a few benches with 5870 580 and 5870 580 5870 and was on such a power high that I forgot to get screen shots







But IIRC 5870 580 got almost 40K GPU score on Vantage on P. This was with stock clocks on both







I just need to get rid of one of my 5870's and come up with the rest of the cash or find someone who will trade a 5870 + cash for a 480/580.....


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am planning the same thing. 1 ATI 5870 and 1 480/580. Just need to figure out how I am going to pull off the $$$ for it..... I ran a few benches with 5870 580 and 5870 580 5870 and was on such a power high that I forgot to get screen shots







But IIRC 5870 580 got almost 40K GPU score on Vantage on P. This was with stock clocks on both







I just need to get rid of one of my 5870's and come up with the rest of the cash or find someone who will trade a 5870 + cash for a 480/580.....


if crossfire v and bulldozer does not show up soon i mite have to change horses
Would 2 - 580's in true sli be faster than 40K GPU score on Vantage on P








if i buy a i7-990x and 2-580's now how long will it take bulldozer and crossfire catch up to a i7-990x and 2-580's sli









i was "think-planing" a i7-990x and 2-580's upgrade for an old amd 5200 x2 the upgrade would cost $2800 a lot credit chips but if and when bulldozer comes out and if it can not compete with a i7-990x system by next year then maybe i7-990x would be good


----------



## jesseleite

what bench mark would you like to see ill run it now


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


what bench mark would you like to see ill run it now


faster than 40K GPU score on Vantage on P
not sure what eclipse was talking about above


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


faster than 40K GPU score on Vantage on P
not sure what eclipse was talking about above


on Mark11 or?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


on Mark11 or?


eclipse said
"I ran a few benches with 5870 580 and 5870 580 5870 and was on such a power high that I forgot to get screen shots But IIRC 5870 580 got almost 40K GPU score on Vantage on P. "

are 2 580's in sli faster


----------



## eclipseaudio4

He wants to know what your GPU score is on vantage on P in SLI










Done on i7 @ 4Ghz

Maybe it was 30K but I thought it was 40K...

OK someone send me their 580 for testing and I will send it back in a few days









EDIT: Sorry wrong graph that one was the whole score









WAS 40K for sure

EDIT:2 
My 5870 crossfire loses in vantage against a single 580 but wins at 3D Mark 11 ????


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


He wants to know what your GPU score is on vantage on P in SLI


thanks


----------



## jesseleite

whats "P"?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


whats "P"?


that is the preset test not High(H) or Extreme(E)


----------



## Tweeky

it looks like 2 580's sli will be hard for ati crossfire to ever beat








it might take a long time for a new bulldozer to catch up to an old i7-990x









a new bulldozer and new crossfire might not catch up to an old i7-990x with 2 580's sli


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


it looks like 2 580's sli will be hard ati crossfire to ever beat








it mite take a long time for a new bulldozer tocatch up to an old i7-990x










well bulldozer is going to be a true 8 core design but more then likely it will be the same old thing. Intel = work AMD= play Intel= Synthetic Benching AMD= FUN

And the 580's are a beast. ATI does shading really fast! the fog scene on Vantage I get 390FPS in crossfire while a 580 gets ~130 FPS but there are many other places where the 580 does better. Water for instance is Nvidia while Fog and things of the like is ATI. Hence why I want 580, 5870. Plus the added benefit of Phsyx









So jesseleite needs to trade me for my 5870 and buy a WB for it sense he has the $$$


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well bulldozer is going to be a true 8 core design but more then likely it will be the same old thing. Intel = work AMD= play Intel= Synthetic Benching AMD= FUN

And the 580's are a beast. ATI does shading really fast! the fog scene on Vantage I get 390FPS in crossfire while a 580 gets ~130 FPS but there are many other places where the 580 does better. Water for instance is Nvidia while Fog and things of the like is ATI. Hence why I want 580, 5870. Plus the added benefit of Phsyx









So jesseleite needs to trade me for my 5870 and buy a WB for it sense he has the $$$










i want to trade my 5870's for some 580's too








heck i will trade some old 5750's for some 580's


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i want to trade my 5870's for some 580's too










I just want one







If I can get the one to sell or even trade I will be a happy camper!!!! God I want my Xai to get here... Prob wont be till Tues but damn I want that thing here now.

I'm going to be terrible in all my FPS matches though for prob a wekk untill I get it tuned for me.... 
going from this(great mouse but i need better tracking and cpi)
To this


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I just want one







If I can get the one to sell or even trade I will be a happy camper!!!! God I want my Xai to get here... Prob wont be till Tues but damn I want that thing here now.

I'm going to be terrible in all my FPS matches though for prob a wekk untill I get it tuned for me.... 
going from this(great mouse but i need better tracking and cpi)
To this













































but its got a tail i just got rid of my tail mouse









It needs a curly tail like a coiled air hose that you can hang up so it will not get tangled up in ever thing


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


but its got a tail i just got rid of my tail mouse










I know that was one of the things that kept me from getting one. Well that and the price..... But with the 30% off I could not refuse. It just means that I will have to keep my desk tidier.


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Info below from the manufacture site









http://www.1stpccorp.com/fan_all.html
http://www.1stpccorp.com/Delta%20AFC...to%20page.html


actually, someone from the delta fanatics thread answered my question regarding conflicting advertised amperage draw and amperage draw tagged on the actual fan







which is what i was actually thinking, but wasn't sure about. did some more research and confirmed that he is right. amp values marked on delta fans are peak start-up power draws, and advertised specs are amp draws after fans stabilized. I'm leaving my current fan configuration as is









if my fan header blows, IOSEFINI can say, "I told you so." lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


That is common practice at delta fans, the label is using the max current spike when the fan is powered up for the 1st time.

Once the rotation is stabilized, it will consume the current level as the specification.


----------



## jesseleite

I may have done something wrong.

I got a score of (P34722)
GPU 30864
CPU 55559


----------



## raisethe3

Woah, CPU higher than GPU? Hmm...could you post screenshots? *not that I don't believe you, but just wanted to see it*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


I may have done something wrong.

I got a score of (P34722)
GPU 30864
CPU 55559


----------



## Tweeky

Boy! The change to day light savings is sure making me tired have a good night all see you later today.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


I may have done something wrong.

I got a score of (P34722)
GPU 30864
CPU 55559



Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Woah, CPU higher than GPU? Hmm...could you post screenshots? *not that I don't believe you, but just wanted to see it*


Physx wasn't disabled which inflates the cpu score a bit.


----------



## jesseleite

I didn't keep it but ill run it again I don't mind. do I just hit print screen when I'm done? will that work with Hydra?

also i have two GPU's...did i do something wrong because i thought my GPU score should have been around 40k


----------



## jesseleite

here you go,


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


if crossfire v and bulldozer does not show up soon i mite have to change horses
Would 2 - 580's in true sli be faster than 40K GPU score on Vantage on P








if i buy a i7-990x and 2-580's now how long will it take bulldozer and crossfire catch up to a i7-990x and 2-580's sli









i was "think-planing" a i7-990x and 2-580's upgrade for an old amd 5200 x2 the upgrade would cost $2800 a lot credit chips but if and when bulldozer comes out and if it can not compete with a i7-990x system by next year then maybe i7-990x would be good
























What? $2500 just in CPU, MoBo and GPU alone? It would take even Intel a long time to catch up with that. What a monumental waste of money.







lol

My G9x will run circles round that SteelSeries pest.









~Ceadder


----------



## mrfantastick

Hello everyone, I installed two gtx 560, a Slot 1 and 2 in slot 4. The problem is that no party in N mode. It will be because the lucid drivers do not support the 560 ?
Can someone help me?


----------



## raisethe3

I see, that's why now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;12712576*
> Physx wasn't disabled which inflates the cpu score a bit.


Wow, thanks for posting that. Still a very nice score, but if you do what mrtooshort said, try disabling Physx and see what you get. Good luck.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12712902*
> here you go,


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart;8280503*
> G500, G9x, and Xai Reviewed
> I see lots of posts about these mice, and since I've experienced them all I thought I post my thoughts on them. These mice all use the same sensor, but the Logitech mice have an enhanced one. These all have accel, but it's very minute and doesn't really show up until you move your mouse very fast.
> 
> Steelseries Xai
> What seems to be a Ikari in a Microsoft mouse's body, is the Xai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely the best mouse I've used. There's not really anything negative to say about it.


OP

sorry man but that g9X IS UGLY!


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrfantastick;12713410*
> Hello everyone, I installed two gtx 560, a Slot 1 and 2 in slot 4. The problem is that no party in N mode. It will be because the lucid drivers do not support the 560 ?
> Can someone help me?


so it seems correct,

first card in slot one, second card in slot four. then install the Nvidia latest driver, reboot. once booted up install the latest Hydra driver.

I did read somewhere that if you have issues to update your motherboard bios&#8230;do you know how to do that? if not the guy's on this forum have been brilliant!


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12712902*
> here you go,


is this a normal score for two GTX580's?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesseleite;12712728*
> I didn't keep it but ill run it again I don't mind. do I just hit print screen when I'm done? will that work with Hydra?
> 
> also i have two GPU's...did i do something wrong because i thought my GPU score should have been around 40k


is your GPU OC stable? When I was playing with a 580 I noticed I could easily pass 20 mins of furmark but if I ran 3D mark 11 I would get less then stock scores. I ended up using 11 as the stability test.

Grab the latest MSI afterburner and give it some voltage You will need a modded bios if you want/need more voltage then it will let you have though. 1Ghz 580's is possible underwater but you WILL need a moded bios.


----------



## Tweeky

First pictures of a Crosshare V with a bulldozer installed.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceadderman;12713097*
> what? $2500 just in cpu, mobo and gpu alone? It would take even intel a long time to catch up with that. What a monumental waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> my g9x will run circles round that steelseries pest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ceadder:drink:


mb = $350
cpu = $1000
[email protected] = $1000
mem = $200
pow = $150
ssd = $300


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12716805*
> mb = $350
> cpu = $1000
> [email protected] = $1000
> mem = $200
> pow = $150
> ssd = $300


what are you looking at as far as MB and CPU?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12716858*
> what are you looking at as far as MB and CPU?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131642R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115079

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115223
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131666

THE FORMULA system look good ?
I just want more speed?
I have been saving for a bulldozer but ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12716946*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131642R
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115079
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115223
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131666
> 
> THE FORMULA system look good ?
> I just want more speed?
> I have been saving for a bulldozer but ?


The R3E is a beast! Almost an exact copy of the CH4E Pared with a 970 was nice but should be a beast with a 980X!

The corsair Dom GT's were also a beast in there!!!

Very hard to find good memory anymore....

Make sure to grab a WC block for the chipset!!!!! those damn things run HOT!!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12717110*
> The R3E is a beast! Almost an exact copy of the CH4E Pared with a 970 was nice but should be a beast with a 980X!
> 
> The corsair Dom GT's were also a beast in there!!!
> 
> Very hard to find good memory anymore....
> 
> Make sure to grab a WC block for the chipset!!!!! those damn things run HOT!!!!


YES YES YES but should I cough up $$$$ or wait for the bulldozer; its coughing up the $$$$ thats the hard part

















*WC blocks* the cpu, mb, and the video's and the how many Radiators man would two pumps be enough ? = more $$$


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12717256*
> YES YES YES but should I cough up $$$$ or wait for the bulldozer; its coughing up the $$$$ thats the hard part


I personally am planning an entire new build once Ivy bridge comes out. I know that is a long time away but I want to see what both sides are going to bring and then go with the better side. That being said Intel is better at synthetic benchmarks, and work related things (encoding movies, audio, crap like that) and AMD performs just as well at games and is cheaper....

Should only need a 360 rad for the entire setup







maybe a 480 but I doubt it!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12717336*
> I personally am planning an entire new build once Ivy bridge comes out. I know that is a long time away but I want to see what both sides are going to bring and then go with the better side. That being said Intel is better at synthetic benchmarks, and work related things (encoding movies, audio, crap like that) and AMD performs just as well at games and is cheaper....
> 
> Should only need a 360 rad for the entire setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a 480 but I doubt it!


*MAYBE* I should wait for Ivy bridge too by then maybe I win the lottery ?






























*Its the waiting* no one should have to bear such pain ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12717398*
> *MAYBE* I should wait for Ivy bridge too by then maybe I win the lottery ?


If nothing else Ivy will drop prices on Bulldozer and just slightly on the x line.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12716805*
> mb = $350
> cpu = $1000
> [email protected] = $1000
> mem = $200
> pow = $150
> ssd = $300


Wasn't far off bruh. Take it a little higher if you do it in store in a taxable area like Fry's in Cali. What's the sales tax there now(_*SARCASM ALERT*_), 80 percent?







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12717531*
> Wasn't far off bruh. Take it a little higher if you do it in store in a taxable area like Fry's in Cali. What's the sales tax there now(_*SARCASM ALERT*_), 80 percent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Eclipse suggested I might want to wait for Ivy bridge. Maybe so?

and $14.68 for shipping


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12717649*
> Eclipse suggested I might want to wait for Ivy bridge. Maybe so?
> 
> and $14.68 for shipping


Yeah I think that may be your best bet. Asus will have another RoG board out by then.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall;12693225*
> Yes. If i set it to default everything is auto with a couple exceptions. I believe the phase is set to full by default.
> I dont know what to say about this problem
> I dont know of anyone with this processor board combo that can test it
> but it seems the higher the voltage on the CPU the lower the tempture of the hot spot. But i cant keep it there due to CPU tempture. Nor should i have to be forced to. Defaults should work period.
> I attached the sensor for reliable reading
> Its all over the place
> Even if i set the voltage and disable any auto adjustment settings it still goes to 1.25 volts at load and then goes back to what ever i set it at while idle.
> Look at that thing jump so fast
> that sensor is attached im not adjusting it or anything
> Its like that with the IR gun too.
> I just wish i knew what that spot was even for or if its normal.
> Well off to radioshack their the only place that sells thermal compound i can drive to anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss compusa
> Also if someone can answer for me. Is the reading for the cpu in AI suite accurate? i tried core temp and it gave me a reading of about 49c at full load. I heard that the sensor for the 1100T was inncorrect but i need to confirm that before i blow money on a sink. moneys too tight for it right this min.


I just wanted to say that after restless days of experimenting i solved the problem. The spiking temptures were corrected by setting LLC to FULL. Antything else causes it to jump as pictures above. I still had to correct the CPU temptures and that was solved by a Corsair H50. However at first the H50 had zero effect on the temptures because i had it blow air into the case. This caused a huge problem. Corsairs logic is comletely flawed as keeping hot air in the case causes it to thermaly recycle back into the cpu and NB. But i think thats a topic for a whole nother club. I also replaced the stock TIM with some ceramique on the chipsets and mosifits. I will replace this the next time i need to remove the motherboard. I added a thermaltake spotcool as overkill over the NB.

The temptures for everything at load now as follows (without overclocking)
CPU 51 / MB 40 / NB 49 / SB 45 / Hot Spot 38

As the TIM cures im noticing dramatic drops in tempture. i keep checking if prime 95 is still running because its dropping before my eyes.

One very strange thing is that when i first installed the CPU the board gave me a revision that did not match the chip. When installing the new h50 i reseated the CPU and its now reporting the correct revision and windows now wants me to activate it again. Also i dont have USB issues any more. Probably corrected with the heat problems.

Thank you for your suggestions. I hope the 80~90c temptures did not reduce the overall life of my board too much


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12709729*
> I seem to have a static problem with my USB ports in the front of my case. Every time I go to plug in my thumb drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220252 which is coated in rubber I can hear a very faint click and my pc instantly has a BSOD and is restarted. I use it in the G/F's and parents machines with no issues at all.


same problem here...
also with the mic/headphones connector


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;12720502*
> same problem here...
> also with the mic/headphones connector


You guys check your standoffs to see that they're fully seated? Cause it sounds like a ground issue. Either that or you might try a reasonable grade surge protector. Especially if you're living in an older place. Some of these old places only run 2 phase wiring and grounding at the outlet instead of 3 phase(or 3 core Romex) with straight box to outlet grounding. It's not hazardous but it can be a witch on Electronic components.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jesseleite

also change the USB to a diffrent header on the MB. at least you can narrow it down, maybe it’s the case panel.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You guys check your standoffs to see that they're fully seated? Cause it sounds like a ground issue. Either that or you might try a reasonable grade surge protector. Especially if you're living in an older place. Some of these old places only run 2 phase wiring and grounding at the outlet instead of 3 phase(or 3 core Romex) with straight box to outlet grounding. It's not hazardous but it can be a witch on Electronic components.









~Ceadder










I agree with the possible ground issue. I've already checked stand offs and front panel cable/connections and all look normal. My shack is only 10 yrs old (bought new) and it does have 2 wire plus ground Romex and I assume it wired properly as of code of that year when built (1999). Also the G/F's machine in same room doesn't have this problem, just mine (go figure right? lol) and parents machine shows no issues either. Surge protector is of quality as well.

Just for kicks thinking it might be just very low humidity level due to using wood burner as main heat source (located at other end of house) I brought a cheapy weather gauge cluster into same room and humidity is showing 65% and air temp of 72F. Back when we started heating for the winter and got those nasty sparks off the light switches that the G/F would always ***** about (she's very tiny 4' 9" and 97 lbs) because they'd really hurt her lol, we added a very large kettle on top of the wood stove to keep humidity levels up and we haven't had any "touch each other and throw sparks" (of the bad kind, had to add that) for most all of the season. Man was it funny to watch her when she'd get zapped hehehe.









Also in my case it's not just the thumb drive that has issues (it restarts the pc) but my nice little external HDD has a issues of it's own and acts like it's dieing sometimes as it puts out the clicks of death crap, but then when used on the pc acts just fine. All this just started a few weeks back. It seems like it's just static electricity in my case front cover. Also the keyboard tray is also plastic and the thumb drive is coated in rubber as is the removable cap. When wearing a flannel shirt I can still feel the static cling and the G/F says it must be my sparkling personality.









I'll try using a different USB connector on the mobo and see if it's any different.









Any other thoughts?


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I agree with the possible ground issue. I've already checked stand offs and front panel cable/connections and all look normal. My shack is only 10 yrs old (bought new) and it does have 2 wire plus ground Romex and I assume it wired properly as of code of that year when built (1999). Also the G/F's machine in same room doesn't have this problem, just mine (go figure right? lol) and parents machine shows no issues either. Surge protector is of quality as well.

Just for kicks thinking it might be just very low humidity level due to using wood burner as main heat source (located at other end of house) I brought a cheapy weather gauge cluster into same room and humidity is showing 65% and air temp of 72F. Back when we started heating for the winter and got those nasty sparks off the light switches that the G/F would always ***** about (she's very tiny 4' 9" and 97 lbs) because they'd really hurt her lol, we added a very large kettle on top of the wood stove to keep humidity levels up and we haven't had any "touch each other and throw sparks" (of the bad kind, had to add that) for most all of the season. Man was it funny to watch her when she'd get zapped hehehe.









Also in my case it's not just the thumb drive that has issues (it restarts the pc) but my nice little external HDD has a issues of it's own and acts like it's dieing sometimes as it puts out the clicks of death crap, but then when used on the pc acts just fine. All this just started a few weeks back. It seems like it's just static electricity in my case front cover. Also the keyboard tray is also plastic and the thumb drive is coated in rubber as is the removable cap. When wearing a flannel shirt I can still feel the static cling and the G/F says it must be my sparkling personality.









I'll try using a different USB connector on the mobo and see if it's any different.









Any other thoughts?


I used to have this problem but i have a extreme. Instead of a BSOD the ports would just stop working as if it were a USB power surge or a complete system freeze. Somewhere in my mission to solve another problem it dissapeared. I had some type of a heating problem in the mosfits somewhere. I changed my CPU LLC to full calibration and the USB and heat problem dissapeared. Im guessing the auto setting was trying to do something that used alot of current draw and causing other things to become unstable. There are others that have this usb problem too as ive noticed. Usualy with people with 6 core processors. Also my case is grounded so i dont think its a static issue. This did not happen with the 3.0 ports however i had to use them for the keyboard because obviously if i plugged in a usb drive i may lose the keyboard / mouse functionality. Now i can use the ports fine.


----------



## Silv3r350

Just recently upgraded my comp to a Crosshair IV Extreme, 1090T with G.Skill Ripjaw X 2x4GB RAM. I have AI Suite II installed and out of the blue it has started popping up with warnings about my voltages like the CPU VDDA and others. they go away kind of quick so sometimes its hard to to tell which ones are exactly popping up.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentsquall*


I used to have this problem but i have a extreme. Instead of a BSOD the ports would just stop working as if it were a USB power surge or a complete system freeze. Somewhere in my mission to solve another problem it dissapeared. I had some type of a heating problem in the mosfits somewhere. I changed my CPU LLC to full calibration and the USB and heat problem dissapeared. Im guessing the auto setting was trying to do something that used alot of current draw and causing other things to become unstable. There are others that have this usb problem too as ive noticed. Usualy with people with 6 core processors. Also my case is grounded so i dont think its a static issue. This did not happen with the 3.0 ports however i had to use them for the keyboard because obviously if i plugged in a usb drive i may lose the keyboard / mouse functionality. Now i can use the ports fine.


Thank you for the input. 
It might not be so confusing if this was a fresh setup, but it's been fine since first assembly back on 11-9-2010 and this is a new issue (first one too lol) I love this board. This issue is only a week or so old that's what really confusing me.
My LLC is on 100% as well and temps have been excellent. 
I'll just have to keep digging.


----------



## Silv3r350

For instance regarding my prior post, right after I entered it my SB voltage spiked to 65v yes 65v not 6.5v so need to see if this happens as quick as possible PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silv3r350*


Just recently upgraded my comp to a Crosshair IV Extreme, 1090T with G.Skill Ripjaw X 2x4GB RAM. I have AI Suite II installed and out of the blue it has started popping up with warnings about my voltages like the CPU VDDA and others. they go away kind of quick so sometimes its hard to to tell which ones are exactly popping up.


I believe the Ai Suite II is connected with PC Probe, and sometimes PC Probe acts weird as you mentioned even on my Formula. I don't seem to get this issue as long as PC Probe is the only monitoring utility open, but seems to act up when HWMonitor is open at the same time for some reason. I write it off as it's just a little glitchy, but still consider PC Probe the best monitor.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silv3r350*


For instance regarding my prior post, right after I entered it my SB voltage spiked to 65v yes 65v not 6.5v so need to see if this happens as quick as possible PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


If it really hit 65v something would be toast by now lol. Maybe try just restarting? I've heard a few other Extreme owner having this same issue but nothing found for sure yet if I remember right. Do you have the latest version from Asus or is yours off the setup disc? Might want to check on the Asus site for updated version.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silv3r350;12723470*
> For instance regarding my prior post, right after I entered it my SB voltage spiked to 65v yes 65v not 6.5v so need to see if this happens as quick as possible PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


yeah total glitch, had it happen to me on the prob II...cpu hit 65.4 volts and since im here, yep glitch


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12679534*
> I'm not sure. I believe the board will operate but I think that you do have to update the BIOS. Though Asus might have upgraded to 1304 which I believe is compatible with Thuban CPUs'. Someone who runs that CPU on our board should be able to clue you in when you're ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, all buttons are at the bottom of the Board on the Formula. The only one that isn't is the Memory reset button, or "Go" Button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably have to disable the Core unlocker feature because I'm pretty sure it comes pre-engaged. At least mine did so I had to disable it before I went about trying to overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I can confirm that mine worked out of the box, how do i disable the core unlocker feature? Also i seemed that installed something that keeps overclocking the CPU when its not needed for example with just the desktop and Xion (music player) running it decided to overclock itself to 3.7Ghz of course i didnt have any problems with that but i find it kinda pointless it overclocking it when an overclock isnt needed in that situation.

After a few days with the board i like it, i have moved my GPU further up to give complete access to the buttons on the bottom one thing i dont like is the Sata connections, the way they are on this board means its a VERY tight fit to get everything connected, but other then that liking it

I do seem to have problems with my Hard drive that contains ALL my media - movies, tv shows and games which is a massive worry as it would mean having to redownload over 100GB of Steam games as well as a complete reinstall of WoW which itself takes up like 30gb+ to install from an online file (dont have the discs) so will be posting in the hard drive section hoping that someone might be able to help recover it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12724939*
> I can confirm that mine worked out of the box, how do i disable the core unlocker feature? Also i seemed that installed something that keeps overclocking the CPU when its not needed for example with just the desktop and Xion (music player) running it decided to overclock itself to 3.7Ghz of course i didnt have any problems with that but i find it kinda pointless it overclocking it when an overclock isnt needed in that situation.
> 
> After a few days with the board i like it, i have moved my GPU further up to give complete access to the buttons on the bottom one thing i dont like is the Sata connections, the way they are on this board means its a VERY tight fit to get everything connected, but other then that liking it
> 
> I do seem to have problems with my Hard drive that contains ALL my media - movies, tv shows and games which is a massive worry as it would mean having to redownload over 100GB of Steam games as well as a complete reinstall of WoW which itself takes up like 30gb+ to install from an online file (dont have the discs) so will be posting in the hard drive section hoping that someone might be able to help recover it


You can do it in one of two ways. Go directly into the BIOS and look through your features(this is how I did it) to find it or you can do it at the ROG Screen(assuming that your boot screen hasn't been flashed to another pic as mine has where it shows the ^4x in the lower right hand corner. The system will give you two options 1st Option) Bios? and 2nd Option) an f(?) key that enables and disables the Core Unlocker feature. I want to say f8 but being that's the way to get into the BIOS on my Netbook... well anyway I'm sure you got the idea now. If you choose the 2nd way of doing it you have to be quick on the trigger and only hit that fKey once. Don't know if it makes a difference but I'm sure you'd rather not find out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

My Extreme shipped finally... Cant bloody wait.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12725099*
> My Extreme shipped finally... Cant bloody wait.


Nice. But other than the buttons being on the bottom instead of the side, my Formula looks nicer.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12725010*
> You can do it in one of two ways. Go directly into the BIOS and look through your features(this is how I did it) to find it or you can do it at the ROG Screen(assuming that your boot screen hasn't been flashed to another pic as mine has where it shows the ^4x in the lower right hand corner. The system will give you two options 1st Option) Bios? and 2nd Option) an f(?) key that enables and disables the Core Unlocker feature. I want to say f8 but being that's the way to get into the BIOS on my Netbook... well anyway I'm sure you got the idea now. If you choose the 2nd way of doing it you have to be quick on the trigger and only hit that fKey once. Don't know if it makes a difference but I'm sure you'd rather not find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Okay thanks for the info, i think i will do it via the BIOS


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12725147*
> Nice. But other than the buttons being on the bottom instead of the side, my Formula looks nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I like the Formula alot too, I like the Shape of the NB heatsink on the Extreme alot though. Hydra... Time to find a 580.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Can anyone tell me - what are main differences between the CrossHair IV and the extreme version? and why do people get one over the other? im guessing Price and E-peen would come into it


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12725631*
> Can anyone tell me - what are main differences between the CrossHair IV and the extreme version? and why do people get one over the other? im guessing Price and E-peen would come into it


Luicid Hydra, PCI-E Kill switches. Few other things.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12721975*
> Man was it funny to watch her when she'd get zapped hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other thoughts?


Try singing a new song "Come on baby light my fire"








Then try a room humidifier


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12724939*
> how do i disable the core unlocker feature?
> I do seem to have problems with my Hard drive that contains ALL my media - movies, tv shows and games which is a massive worry as it would mean having to redownload over 100GB of Steam games as well as a complete reinstall of WoW which itself takes up like 30gb+ to install from an online file (dont have the discs) so will be posting in the hard drive section hoping that someone might be able to help recover it


see Advanced menu in the bios
cpu configuration
asus core unlocker set to disabled

its time for a back up hard drive


----------



## Ceadderman

The Windows are a great group.









*Bad Joke alert*

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12725631*
> Can anyone tell me - what are main differences between the CrossHair IV and the extreme version? and why do people get one over the other? im guessing Price and E-peen would come into it


the formula has a very good sound system built into the motherboard and
Core Unlocker - Unlock extra cores for true core performance
Turbo Key II for Easy O.C. - Level up system performance with one button
GameFirst - Prioritize packets with an intuitive interface
ROG Connect - Connect to a notebook and overclock!
SupremeFX X-Fi audio card - Bring gaming to life with HD

extreme
ROG Connect
RC Bluetooth
ROG iDirect
USB BIOS Flashback
iROG
CPU Level Up
Extreme Tweaker
Onboard Switch
ProbeIt
Q-Fan Plus
Voltiminder LED
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
ASUS EZ Flash 2
ASUS MyLogo 3
ASUS O.C. Profile
Fan Xpert
MemOK!
Q-Connector
Q-Shield
ASUS TurboV EVO
ASUS Turbo Unlocker


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12729564*
> the formula has a very good sound system built into the motherboard and
> Core Unlocker - Unlock extra cores for true core performance
> Turbo Key II for Easy O.C. - Level up system performance with one button
> GameFirst - Prioritize packets with an intuitive interface
> ROG Connect - Connect to a notebook and overclock!
> SupremeFX X-Fi audio card - Bring gaming to life with HD


USB BIOS Flashback
CPU Level Up
ProbeIt
MemOK!
ASUS TurboV EVO
ASUS Turbo Unlocker
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12729564*
> extreme
> ROG Connect
> RC Bluetooth
> ROG iDirect
> USB BIOS Flashback
> iROG
> CPU Level Up
> Extreme Tweaker
> Onboard Switch
> ProbeIt
> Q-Fan Plus
> Voltiminder LED
> ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
> ASUS EZ Flash 2
> ASUS MyLogo 3
> ASUS O.C. Profile
> Fan Xpert
> MemOK!
> Q-Connector
> Q-Shield
> ASUS TurboV EVO
> ASUS Turbo Unlocker


Hadda update your list Tweeky you were a bit lite in the features of the Formula.









If someone is an OC'er of average ability(even Novices) and lack a quality Soundcard, Formula is the board to get.

If you have a Xonar or Fatal1ty level Soundcard and can afford the difference in price, Extreme is the board to get.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


USB BIOS Flashback
CPU Level Up
ProbeIt
MemOK!
ASUS TurboV EVO
ASUS Turbo Unlocker

Hadda update your list Tweeky you were a bit lite in the features of the Formula.









If someone is an OC'er of average ability(even Novices) and lack a quality Soundcard, Formula is the board to get.

If you have a Xonar or Fatal1ty level Soundcard and can afford the difference in price, Extreme is the board to get.









~Ceadder










very good
info taken from newegg


----------



## Tweeky

AMD's New 8 core Bulldozer


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


very good
info taken from newegg


Why not grab it from the OP??????
















Anyway My 5870 is back up for sale if you guys wanna check it out. Link is in sig. Price ATM is $185 shipped.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys it's looking more and more like I'm gonna call it a day with Asus products. They really cheezed me off in a major way.

I called their 1-888 number 2 weeks ago Friday. They told me I hadda call their 1-812 number. Okay no big deal but I don't have Long Distance so I had to wait til this past Tuesday to call when I had access to a line that could do that. Sat on hold for a while finally got through and was taken care of even given an RMA #. Or so I thought.









Asus is USUALLY pretty good about follow up contact in 48 hours or so. So after no response I tried looking up the RMA# via their site. I know the number is EXACTLY what was quoted to me because I'm prior Military and know how to phonetically relay numeral information. The guy even confirmed. No dice. I entered it with the USA tag and w/o the USA tag. Information not found.

So I called back today via their 1-888 number and was told I had to call back to the 1-812 # as they don't forward the calls through the call center. So I called that with the line that normally isn't around and was on hold for 45 minutes. Their BS isn't even funny cause when I was dropped that's EXACTLY what happened. Sent me to the Notebook and Eee division(1-888#) which couldn't have been the furthest thing to what I was calling about.









So not only has Asus been lying to me(call center BS) but when I tried to get someone on the Live Chat Line, the Chat line is not accepting anymore requests.

Add this to a NB issue that I had to fix myself, a board that had been RMA'ed to Newegg for RAM issues and their lack of appropriate support, I think this may be my last purchase ever from them. I been buying Asus for a long time now and have NEVER been subjected to this much pass the buck. Not even from Cooler Master when I had my DoA I/O light.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Asus is usually right on the ball as far as RMA. I have done it numerous times. M2N32 WS PRO, Striker II Extreme(first two I could think of) and never had an issue. Only thing I can think of is the Intel MB revision. This could be flooding Asus with a TON(!!!!) of RMA's that they HAVE to replace with the new revision boards (B3's(IIRC) this is that whole sandy bridge CRAP where intel screwed up and is now paying BILLIONS to fix. The cost that is not talked about is the service cost. aka not enough people to answer phones and other stuff because of the thousands of boards that have to be replaced.

O and SOMEONE buy my card!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12733553*
> Asus is usually right on the ball as far as RMA. I have done it numerous times. M2N32 WS PRO, Striker II Extreme(first two I could think of) and never had an issue. Only thing I can think of is the Intel MB revision. This could be flooding Asus with a TON(!!!!) of RMA's that they HAVE to replace with the new revision boards (B3's(IIRC) this is that whole sandy bridge CRAP where intel screwed up and is now paying BILLIONS to fix. The cost that is not talked about is the service cost. aka not enough people to answer phones and other stuff because of the thousands of boards that have to be replaced.
> 
> O and SOMEONE buy my card!!!!!


I give em that, but there is no excuse for pickin up and then passin the buck. I could handle constant busy cause this is Monday and there isn't a business around that isn't busy on Monday when there are returns to be taken care of. But all dude hadda do was start the RMA process, fwd it to the company and all they hadda do was confirm that it was in process and email me what they needed to complete the Hot Swap process. I could give a crap about my board after it's in their hands. It's the before process that they are failing miserably at. I would have been happy with nothing more than the confirmation. This is why I'm mad. And it's compounded with the epic failure of shipping so many boards with the same issue that could've been avoided by two measly standoffs.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wheth4400

New bios for the formula up on the FTP site, bios 3012 can be found here:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12736300*
> New bios for the formula up on the FTP site, bios 3012 can be found here:
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


Alright who's going to be the first?


----------



## Freakn

I think I need to learn to OC from scratch with this board.

It's so different from the Gigabyte boards I'm used to


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> I think I need to learn to OC from scratch with this board.
> 
> It's so different from the Gigabyte boards I'm used to


From what I've learned, it's all about finding the voltage sweet spot with the recent chipsets. (8xxx..) [correct If wrong]

Slappo's Quick Homebrew Spice Clock! - (No bacon harmed during actual testing.)

combine with a little CPU/NB overclock around 3000MHz
and either a 200 x 20 multi
or 250 x 16 with at least 1.425 voltage for stability @ 4GHz (better than 1.twenty one giga-watts!)

boot yur O.S

bake on IBT maximum for 45 mins
Dry Rub in LinX for 5 hours max mem!
and marinade overnight on Prime 95. (For best results, post tips/findings/other over clocking recipes)

Final Notes: If you live in a cold climate, towel the door and open the window! Overclocking FTW!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12737337*
> Alright who's going to be the first?


"Here I go Red Leader!"

Will advise...


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> "Here I go Red Leader!"
> 
> Will advise...


Red 5 Standing By...


----------



## badatgames18

anyone know if bulldozer will have backwards compatibility with this board?


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> anyone know if bulldozer will have backwards compatibility with this board?


Knowing ASUS, wait about a week and a bit after release and a BIOS update will be released, start saving


----------



## Kahbrohn

Just flashed to 3012... All's fine and working perfectly. May just be me but I felt a slight speeding up of boot process up to the Windows log on screen. Need to re-do my OC (







) but oh well... I used the ASUSUpdate software with no problems. Took about 3 mins. including previous BIOS (1304) back up.

Opppssss.... forgot my screenie....


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12737337*
> Alright who's going to be the first?


I did both of mine last night, without an issue. Other than I can't seem to get my previous OC stable. I have to say though I only messed with it for all of 10 minutes LOL

Edit: from my post on asus, we aren't supposed to be using this bios apparently LOL
Post on ASUS


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> edit: From my post on asus, we aren't supposed to be using this bios apparently lol
> post on asus


lawl!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12739063*
> Edit: from my post on asus, we aren't supposed to be using this bios apparently LOL
> Post on ASUS


Opppsssss.....

Just OC stability issue here BUT I have not played with it either. On stock works fine. Oh well, will downgrade when I get home. Explains why it jumped from 1304 to 3012... LOL... Do I get points for being brave though?

OCN Commandment: Thou shall always back-upeth thy BIOS before flashing!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hi Heth!
This BIOS
- "For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do no update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!"

From asus thread!!!!!!

Sweet although from what I have seen as far as pins the Am3+ chips will not work in this board. But if this is true then I will be grabbing a Bulldozer chip!!!!!!


----------



## Havoknova

Ok time to change my ram corsair 1333 to a higher ram cards..newegg got a 72 hour desktop ram 15% off..so if you guys kindly tell me some recommendations on ram cards fora CHIV extreme board ill highly appreciate it..


----------



## Nikkopo

ASUS OWNERS ENJOY

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/965754-asus-current-mobos-will-support-bd.html

Im happy for you guys!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12738370*
> anyone know if bulldozer will have backwards compatibility with this board?


the cpu socket on the formula is not compatible with the bulldozer


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


the cpu socket on the formula is not compatible with the bulldozer










According to an article I've posted in this section it will be.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12739874*
> Hi Heth!
> This BIOS
> - "For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do no update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!"
> 
> From asus thread!!!!!!
> 
> Sweet although from what I have seen as far as pins the Am3+ chips will not work in this board. But if this is true then I will be grabbing a Bulldozer chip!!!!!!


A post from ASUS's Tonyb:
It is more likely to update support for the 975BE, the Bulldozer isn't out until the end of the second quarter and they are likely to have an extra pin making it impossible to fit one in this board.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Ok time to change my ram corsair 1333 to a higher ram cards..newegg got a 72 hour desktop ram 15% off..so if you guys kindly tell me some recommendations on ram cards fora CHIV extreme board ill highly appreciate it..


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231371

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231410


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12740243*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231371
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231410


Thanks tweeky...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well my 5870 has been traded PNY GTX 470 incomming and my XLi system will now be running XLi.







once I get it all setup I will be posting benchmarks!


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12739692*
> Opppsssss.....
> 
> Just OC stability issue here BUT I have not played with it either. On stock works fine. Oh well, will downgrade when I get home. Explains why it jumped from 1304 to 3012... LOL... Do I get points for being brave though?
> 
> OCN Commandment: Thou shall always back-upeth thy BIOS before flashing!


Im not downgrading... it works fine for me, plus this means there is going to be an update soon enough. Traditionally it is just a few days to a week once one is posted on the FTP before an update is officaly released.

EDIT:

This is from Tonyb on the asus forums in reguards to the new bios...
"The BIOS has a new option in the Advanced/CPU Configuration/CPB Mode (Auto/disabled)
CPB mode appears to be a core performance boost, it throttles the multi and voltage of idle cores on X6 CPU's, it drops the cores to 800mhz and lower voltage a sort of power saving feature I suppose, that's as far as I have got so far I'm probably wrong lol, no notable difference in performance so far. "


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikkopo*


ASUS OWNERS ENJOY

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...upport-bd.html

Im happy for you guys!


I really really hope this is the case would love to see a bulldozer in my near future


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikkopo*


ASUS OWNERS ENJOY

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...upport-bd.html

Im happy for you guys!


BD combined with my CHIV extreme is AWESOMENEsS!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I am vindicated!!!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikkopo;12740020*
> ASUS OWNERS ENJOY
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/965754-asus-current-mobos-will-support-bd.html
> 
> Im happy for you guys!


Thanks for sharing this!







I've been gearing up for selling my 1090T-CIVF and getting a 2600K-P67(B3) but now I'm definitely waiting till BD gets here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12743966*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am vindicated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


vindicated


----------



## Tweeky

new formula bios 3012
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


----------



## slappo

Tweeky I thought the latest one was 1304


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slappo;12745188*
> Tweeky I thought the latest one was 1304


see the ftp site


----------



## Dynomutt

just updated to the new BIOS, i noticed the AUTO settings for my memory have tighter timings than before 8-8-8-20 previously was 9-9-9-24 as was unstable @ 8-8-8-20, seems stable now though need more thorough testing tho.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12745428*
> just updated to the new BIOS, i noticed the AUTO settings for my memory have tighter timings than before 8-8-8-20 previously was 9-9-9-24 as was unstable @ 8-8-8-20, seems stable now though need more thorough testing tho.


Someone posted that they were told on the ASUS website that BIOS updates to 3012 with AM3+ machines should not be done yet. Was that "overturned"? I just EZ Flashed back to 1304!!!!

Heth... I downgraded just in case and because I have no time to tweak right now should something come up. I did discover the CPB thingy though. I was like "800-frigging-what Mhz???" this morning!


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12745637*
> Someone posted that they were told on the ASUS website that BIOS updates to 3012 with AM3+ machines should not be done yet. Was that "overturned"? I just EZ Flashed back to 1304!!!!


all seems good so far, did you have any problems 3012 , will be nice if AMD lets us put a bd in these boards like,


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12745676*
> all seems good so, far did you have any problems 3012 , will be nice is AMD lets us put a bd in these boards like,


Seems like BD will be going into these boards with a BIOS upgrade only.

I only had stability issues with a quick OC I did but decided to revert back to 1304 until the weekend when I can sit down and work with this a bit more in detail. Wife uses the computer also and the LAST thing I need is for her to scream at me asking *** that blue screen in front of her is all about. She'd be cruel enough to go out and buy a Compaq then (shuddering Kah at the thought!).


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12745716*
> Seems like BD will be going into these boards with a BIOS upgrade only.
> 
> I only had stability issues with a quick OC I did but decided to revert back to 1304 until the weekend when I can sit down and work with this a bit more in detail. Wife uses the computer also and the LAST thing I need is for her to scream at me asking *** that blue screen in front of her is all about. She'd be cruel enough to go out and buy a Compaq then (shuddering Kah at the thought!).


Haha oh I lol'd.

Well isn't this one of the things we love AMD for?


----------



## headmixer

Just tried the new 3012 BIOS, It seems to have reconfigured or disabled one or more of my memory slots. Before BIOS update I had 4Gs, after I only showed 2Gs. Reverted back to 1304 and had 4Gs again. Think I will wait for the bugs to iron out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12744966*
> vindicated


Yeah about a year ago now I tried tellin people that Bulldozer would have two versions and people kept gettin uppity and talkin bout how that wasn't going to happen because Bulldozer was to require a socket change. Funny how noone thought about 955 which works on AM2+ and AM3. Well anyway, I gave specific information that I gleened from a couple of solid articles(would have to dig into my subs to find this) that basically pointed to AMD's plan.

So yeah, I be vindicated.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## WizrdSleevz

wait wait wait, so I'm going to be able to get a BD on my current Formula IV with just a bios update?
WOOOOOOOT!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12747011*
> wait wait wait, so I'm going to be able to get a BD on my current Formula IV with just a bios update?
> WOOOOOOOT!


This is unproven as of yet. BUT we are ALL hoping the 8 core FX lineup will wok with our boards.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12747067*
> This is unproven as of yet. BUT we are ALL hoping the 8 core FX lineup will wok with our boards.


How AMD is with backwards compatability, I believe it should, or should I say...

I BELIEVE IN MIRACLES, WHERE YOU FROM? YOU SEXAYYYYY THANG?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12745637*
> Someone posted that they were told on the ASUS website that BIOS updates to 3012 with AM3+ machines should not be done yet. Was that "overturned"? I just EZ Flashed back to 1304!!!!
> 
> Heth... I downgraded just in case and because I have no time to tweak right now should something come up. I did discover the CPB thingy though. I was like "800-frigging-what Mhz???" this morning!


Well I dunno how legit that post was saying not to use it. ASUS really needs a way to seperate out their forum members, there are really only two I trust Brockmaster and Tonyb on their forums. That guy that posted the not to use it is someone I have never heard of.


----------



## Ccaution

Is that of any help?


----------



## Freakn

Well I think I'll hold of on grabing a 6-core until BD is released and can check prices


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Well I think I'll hold of on grabing a 6-core until BD is released and can check prices


Yeah me too. I was considering getting one of the Thubans but now that I know for a fact that our Boards are AM3+ capable with a BIOS update, I'm definitely holding off.

My bro is bummed though cause his board didn't fall into the upgrade parameters. So when I'm ready to move up he'll probably buy my CPU or I'll gift him with mine an he can gift his to our Mum.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Well I dunno how legit that post was saying not to use it. ASUS really needs a way to seperate out their forum members, there are really only two I trust Brockmaster and Tonyb on their forums. That guy that posted the not to use it is someone I have never heard of.


The comment was not really the guys. He copy pasted it from the ASUS BIOS description itself which is now "officially" a part of the downloadable BIOS from the mobo page.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12751854*
> The comment was not really the guys. He copy pasted it from the ASUS BIOS description itself which is now "officially" a part of the downloadable BIOS from the mobo page.


Sweet! atleast we now know for sure the formula will support AM3+ BD's







as we know have an offical bios from ASUS doing just that! I am still not rolling back as I got my 4GHZ OC stable yesterday and things work great, including this new "speedstep" type option.


----------



## bo40

hey i got stalker call of pripyat with my 1100t and i dont want it if anyone does email me at [email protected] and i will give you the key


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12754809*
> hey i got stalker call of pripyat with my 1100t and i dont want it if anyone does email me at [email protected] and i will give you the key


You really should keep and play it. You'd be really surprised how good it is. That is of course if you haven't already given it away or already have it and hated it.









But if you're getting rid of it for sure I know a guy that would love to have it.









Email sent.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Well its gone now and i hope you enjoy it i play a lot of games and i tried a trial of that one and decided i didnt like it ehugh to download it so enjoy


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Phobos223

Man I don't wanna piss on your parade guys but I wouldn't get too excited about this BD stuff... I read the "official" press release too, and I am pumped that it says our boards will be compatible... but I still can get over the whole socket thing... Unless the AM3+ has the same pin count, how the heck is it gonna work?


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;12757360*
> ... but I still can get over the whole socket thing... Unless the AM3+ has the same pin count, how the heck is it gonna work?


With some chewing gum, a blow torch and a hammer


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> With some chewing gum, a blow torch and a hammer


Don't forget the Duct-Tape and WD-40!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davieg;12757401*
> With some chewing gum, a blow torch and a hammer


LOL ...I need a corkscrew, an avacado, and my snorkle









God I hope it really is true, just don;t want someone on the fence to go out and buy this expensive board and then find out that it cant use BD in a few months... I would be pissed!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;12757360*
> Man I don't wanna piss on your parade guys but I wouldn't get too excited about this BD stuff... I read the "official" press release too, and I am pumped that it says our boards will be compatible... *but I still can get over the whole socket thing... Unless the AM3+ has the same pin count, how the heck is it gonna work?*


THIS >>> CLICKIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;12757596*
> LOL ...I need a corkscrew, an avacado, and my snorkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope it really is true, just don;t want someone on the fence to go out and buy this expensive board and then find out that it cant use BD in a few months... I would be pissed!


And don't get me wrong man, I get what you're saying because..

I AM one of those whose sittin on that fence. I've been debating upgrading my 890GX to the Formula, for months now... but then decided to hold off and wait, then decided to look into investing into a better, custom WC loop... but now, again, thinking waiting on that and looking at the Forumla... AGAIN, based on this very news.

But the fact that, no one can yet prove either way what the precise Pin configuration is on a Zambezi chip, then I am kind of still sittin on that fence and watching...


----------



## davieg

Oh yeah for sure I'd be pissed if I went out specifically for BD support and its something getting lost in translation. In my case I didnt buy mine thinking it would take BD so it would be a bonus if it happens. Just on the site how it mentions AM3 models?? If they had to do a revision surely they would have stated AM3+ models of CHIV etc.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;12757360*
> Man I don't wanna piss on your parade guys but I wouldn't get too excited about this BD stuff... I read the "official" press release too, and I am pumped that it says our boards will be compatible... but I still can get over the whole socket thing... Unless the AM3+ has the same pin count, how the heck is it gonna work?


drill a hole in the old socket


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davieg;12757401*
> With some chewing gum, a blow torch and a hammer


wd40 to make it slip in and duck tape to keep it from faling out


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS BIOS Beta Version 3012 for the Formula
Info from ASUS down load site

Crosshair IV Formula 3012 Test BIOS
For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

i UPDATED yesterday




































maybe I should downdate


----------



## Ceadderman

You an everyone else that ran out and downloaded it w/o fully reading what the BIOS was specifically for.









Good thing I didn't.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Elis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12758463*
> ASUS BIOS Beta Version 3012 for the Formula
> Info from ASUS down load site
> 
> Crosshair IV Formula 3012 Test BIOS
> For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx


So this shows that EXISTING CHIV mobos, like the one I am sitting one foot to the left of are compatible with Bulldozer CPUS?

BTW, doesnt AM3 socket have 941 holes but the AM3 cpu's have 938 pins so its possible that the Bulldozer chip has 941 pins, that is more but still compatible.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;12758602*
> So this shows that EXISTING CHIV mobos, like the one I am sitting one foot to the left of are compatible with am3?
> 
> BTW, doesnt AM3 socket have 941 holes but the AM3 cpu's have 938 pins so its possible that the Bulldozer chip has 941 pins, that is more but still compatible.








































Enough with the Pinholes. Pinholes schminholes.

I doubt that Asus would make such an epic mistake when they have a direct line with AMD Tech's engineering staff.









That would kinda be like VW saying a 12 cylinder Ferrari motor will fit inside the Lupo with no worries, if they have contact with each other... I wanted to use the big Cayenne motor but couldn't think of what the actual size was.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;12758602*
> So this shows that EXISTING CHIV mobos, like the one I am sitting one foot to the left of are compatible with am3?
> 
> BTW, doesnt AM3 socket have 941 holes but the AM3 cpu's have 938 pins so its possible that the Bulldozer chip has 941 pins, that is more but still compatible.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12758674*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the Pinholes. Pinholes schminholes.
> 
> I doubt that Asus would make such an epic mistake when they have a direct line with AMD Tech's engineering staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would kinda be like VW saying a 12 cylinder Ferrari motor will fit inside the Lupo with no worries, if they have contact with each other... I wanted to use the big Cayenne motor but couldn't think of what the actual size was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


mite have to trim a few parts off








mite have to trim a few pins off


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12758596*
> You an everyone else that ran out and downloaded it w/o fully reading what the BIOS was specifically for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


maybe now I can unlock the other two cores in my 1090T


----------



## Elis

I meant bulldozer cpu instead of AM3 in my first statement


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;12758832*
> I meant bulldozer cpu instead of AM3 in my first statement


Aha... okay. Agreed then. I think AMD could've been a little more forthcoming but they've been corn-holed by Intel's espionage in the past and probably didn't feel that it was necessary to go there because if Bulldozer is a powerful as projected it should smack Sandy Bridge around and tell it to say Bulldozer a few times before Ivy drops.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;12758832*
> I meant bulldozer cpu instead of AM3 in my first statement


you know what they say about people that spread rum... ???


----------



## Elis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12758911*
> you know what they say about people that spread rum... ???


. . . . they always buy 2 for one offers on cookies?

(no, I have no idea)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


you know what they say about people that spread rum... ???










Blasphemy! You don't SPREAD rum!! You DRINK it!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12760164*
> Blasphemy! You don't SPREAD rum!! You DRINK it!!!


Ummm I think that Hot Toddies have a rummed sugar added in the mix. I could be wrong since it's been 20 years since I tended bar.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


wd40 to make it slip in and duck tape to keep it from faling out


LOL, im standing by with a spork and wd40 that sucker is going in!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

My satisfaction over BD is being seriously minimized by the RMA issue that I have yet to be contacted about. Someone at Asus is asleep at the switch and it's really bad form. I tried contacting them via request, 1-888 line, 1-812 line, Live Chat and I'm getting fed up in the worst way. Been an Asus customer since Slot A and I understand issues but damn, not a peep. Looks like I'll be calling and gettin in someone's adz up to my knee kneecap for this in the morning. I want my board reporting all its speeds. I want my board to do what was promised it would do. I'm not asking for a miracle(though I KINDA got one) or for the board to pay me to operate it(though it would be nice) I just want what I paid for.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cpyro

Sucks to hear that Ceadder, I finally started my RMA process today, i did it through email cause i ended up picking up another extreme pretty cheap, so ill have two once i get this bad one back. But i noticed they have a RMA facility a few towns over. Do you know if they just send it to the closest one that would be awsome lol. I almost got a job working at that place too didnt know Asus used them.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12760521*
> Ummm I think that *Hot Toddies* have a rummed sugar added in the mix. I could be wrong since it's been 20 years since I tended bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:










- BRB... gonna go Google this a sec...

EDIT - Back...

Warm and toasty and just in time for winter, the Hot Toddy is a classic hot drink. Feel free to experiment with your favorite types of tea or skip it all together and use hot water alone. Most black and green teas mix well with the sweetness of the honey and lemon, but from there it's a personal preference and some interesting toddies are possible. There is also a Gin Toddy that is a great variation of this warm cocktail.

View video: How to Make a Hot Toddy

Ingredients:

1 oz brandy, whiskey or rum
1 Tbsp honey
1/4 lemon
1 cup hot water
1 tea bag

Preparation:

Coat the bottom of a mug or an Irish coffee glass with honey.
Add the liquor and the juice of the lemon quarter.
On the side, heat water in a tea kettle and add the tea bag to make hot tea.
Pour the steaming tea into the glass and stir.


----------



## Tweeky

JF-AMD
Hardware Rep
AMD is not supporting BD in AM3 sockets. Period.
__________________
While I work for AMD, my posts are my own opinions.

http://blogs.amd.com/work/author/jfruehe/

Twitter: @JF_AMD

http://www.overclock.net/12758263-post727.html

and then

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12768059*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> JF-AMD
> Hardware Rep
> AMD is not supporting BD in AM3 sockets. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/12758263-post727.html
> 
> and then
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/
Click to expand...

If you read this thread, John made the same post there too. But I agree with some posters in that thread; AMD may not support it, but that doesn't mean its not possible. It could be upto the motherboard manufacturers? I don't know, I'm just going by what others have posted. I'm gonna wait till its released anyway ..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I dont care what they are saying now. The only thing I will care about is if it will work on release day.

Only thing I am worried about is VRM temps..... Think I may just have to buy a MB block *IF* BD will drop in...


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS BIOS 3012 is up an running 3 days


----------



## headmixer

What up with the warning, (Crosshair IV Formula 3012 Test BIOS
For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!) Have we decided to ignore this? Posted yesterday that it knocked out half my memory. (Yes, the system booted and seemed to run OK) Question is, will using this BIOS damage the mobo or CPU?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


What up with the warning, (Crosshair IV Formula 3012 Test BIOS
For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!) Have we decided to ignore this? Posted yesterday that it knocked out half my memory. (Yes, the system booted and seemed to run OK) Question is, will using this BIOS damage the mobo or CPU?


I installed a new bulldozer and then updated my BIOS to 3012 see pic. headmixer


----------



## badatgames18

I am seriously going to miss this motherboard and my 1100T. I switched to sb


----------



## headmixer

Yea, I seen that on one of your earlier post. So, your not running 3012 on your extreme?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


I am seriously going to miss this motherboard and my 1100T. I switched to sb










Not only that you'll be missing out on Bulldozer.









~Ceadder


----------



## badatgames18

i know... bummer i guess i'll have to settle for ivy bridge


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


I am seriously going to miss this motherboard and my 1100T. I switched to sb










Thats Treason


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Yea, I seen that on one of your earlier post. So, your not running 3012 on your extreme?


no; its on a m4a89td


----------



## headmixer

Thanks Tweeky


----------



## Ceadderman

Man ASUS is failing me more than I would ever have expected. Finally got a reply only to be told that I'm set up for Xship, just fill out the form and email/fax it in.

Only NEVER got the frigging form. I replied back to the last person that contacted me and now I just got a confirmation(hey we're finally rememering that we have to respond. Baby steps are better than no steps I guess) from them with the usual "blahblahblah 48 hours blahblahblah canned email response.
















I really feel like driving down to Fremont and punchin someone in the nose over this.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Man ASUS is failing me more than I would ever have expected. Finally got a reply only to be told that I'm set up for Xship, just fill out the form and email/fax it in.

Only NEVER got the frigging form. I replied back to the last person that contacted me and now I just got a confirmation(hey we're finally rememering that we have to respond. Baby steps are better than no steps I guess) from them with the usual "blahblahblah 48 hours blahblahblah canned email response.
















I really feel like driving down to Fremont and punchin someone in the nose over this.









~Ceadder










they upgraded to BIOS 3012 and now their computers can not communicate


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


they upgraded to BIOS 3012 and now their computers can not communicate


~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

lawl glad to hear you finally got it sorted!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


lawl glad to hear you finally got it sorted!


Oh hell, I wish it were sorted. I'm still on the outside looking in.









Yeah they _finally_ contacted me but w/o the form I might as well beat my skull into a bloody pulp on a brick wall and it would yield more positive results.









~Ceadder


----------



## stinger608

Okay, running the Crosshair IV, x6 1090T, 8gb GSkill RipjawsX, and dual (old) EVGA GTX260 Superclocked cards with Hydra Logic drives installed and latest Nvidia drivers installed.

Was previously running dual HD4870's in crossfireX and benched (everything stock) at 18110 with Xfire, and with dual GTX260's benched a 19442.

Just added info for ya all.  Fairly new member here, so would like to be listed as a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme member


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinger608;12774108*
> Okay, running the Crosshair IV, x6 1090T, 8gb GSkill RipjawsX, and dual (old) EVGA GTX260 Superclocked cards with Hydra Logic drives installed and latest Nvidia drivers installed.
> 
> Was previously running dual HD4870's in crossfireX and benched (everything stock) at 18110 with Xfire, and with dual GTX260's benched a 19442.
> 
> Just added info for ya all.  Fairly new member here, so would like to be listed as a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme member


couple things.

1. go to your user CP and on the left there will be "add system" put your info in there and it will make the sig correctly. Then just remove the one you made.

2. all you need to do to be added to the list is click where it says "Extreme Members/Owners" above the list and fill out the form. It will auto add you within 10 mins

3. add the official sig link to yours(can be found in post 1)

4. enjoy your stay


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12770545*
> ASUS BIOS 3012 is up an running 3 days


Stable (as in Prime95 and such)? If so, did you find you needed to tweak anything differently in your OC as opposed to your pre-3012 days?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;12770955*
> What up with the warning, (Crosshair IV Formula 3012 Test BIOS
> For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!) Have we decided to ignore this? Posted yesterday that it knocked out half my memory. (Yes, the system booted and seemed to run OK) Question is, will using this BIOS damage the mobo or CPU?


I'm ignoring it, I have been using 3012 since I found it. I doubt it will damage the motherboard by using it, but I guess it damage the CPU? Reality of it is there is no performance gains from using it, no magical greater OC's, nothing worth using it really, other than this new speed-step like function that seems to work pretty well for me. So unless there is something wrong and your system isn't work well I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12776284*
> Stable (as in Prime95 and such)? If so, did you find you needed to tweak anything differently in your OC as opposed to your pre-3012 days?


I set every thing as before and then run the first set of tests in prime and it stay green.
I downloaded and installed it from the ftp site and then the warning came out on the asus site.
I have been checking all its operations and it is working as it did before the update.


----------



## bo40

got a 1075 4 months old was watercooled and has original box and unopend fan


----------



## Dynomutt

since the update to 3012, i can achieve better memory timings on my POS KVR rams, before update it was only stable @ 9-9-9-24, now running 8-8-8-20 which previously was unstable, been stability testing my OC since the update, passed OCCT,Linx 64 bit, prime95 64bit, s&m, Superpi, wprime,3dmark vantage looped 10 times, and 3dmark 03 looped 10 times, no problems at all, infact prior to update i used to get crashes occasionally when booting from powered off state although was fully stable when in windows, not seen any crashes at all since updating. so it seems a little better for me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well GTX 470 is here. So far so good seems like the 470 5870 combo works ~nicely. I need to remove Hydra and my drivers and then reinstall and possibly find some older drivers that will play better together..

Xai is also here







God I love this mouse already!!!!!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12783560*


Are you going to be abe to connect both the waterblocks together without moving the 5870 down 1 or 2 lanes?


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like he should be able to. But getting that card back out could be a bit of a chore as the 5870 block slightly covers that whale tail.
















I finally have the information I need to get my hot swap RMA started. Took a little pissin an moanin but at least I can finally get the process started. Soon as I can find a fax machine that works anyway. I don't think that they intentionally neglected me but when your system isn't working properly, now is just not soon enough.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12783855*
> Are you going to be abe to connect both the waterblocks together without moving the 5870 down 1 or 2 lanes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12784619*
> Looks like he should be able to. But getting that card back out could be a bit of a chore as the 5870 block slightly covers that whale tail.


I am going to have to use two Y's because the 470 block fittings are more towards center. Bother barbs will be just to center and neither will interfere. So my only option is a Y.... and the only way to get the 470 out is to remove the lines to the 5870


----------



## _Carnage_

What? No beta BIOS for the Extreme board? They've been neglecting the Extreme.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;12784718*
> What? No beta BIOS for the Extreme board? They've been neglecting the Extreme.


From day 1 !!!!!!!!


----------



## adcantu

something strange going on...

sometimes when I shut down and then reboot later, I get a "please select proper boot device" error. I check in bios under the boot settings config and its got my OS drive set as the secondary drive. I change the OS drive back to primary, F10, and it boots up fine. I can then shut down 3 or 4 times and then it will happen again, the bios changes my primary boot drive back to my HDD.

edit: Also when this happens I check to make sure my OC is still set properly, and noticed that nothing has changed. So its not like the whole BIOS is resetting or anything, all settings stay the same except that boot setting.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12777244*
> I'm ignoring it, I have been using 3012 since I found it. I doubt it will damage the motherboard by using it, but I guess it damage the CPU? Reality of it is there is no performance gains from using it, no magical greater OC's, nothing worth using it really, other than this new speed-step like function that seems to work pretty well for me. So unless there is something wrong and your system isn't work well I wouldn't use it.


Are you running 3012 on your C4F mobo? I had problem with memory. Might be I'm running in the black slots







(can't get to the first red slot, CPU cooler in the way) lost 2Gs when I loaded 3012 the first time. "Dynomutt" reports better memory timing. I could use that.


----------



## Alphadog

Hey guys still waiting on my CPU replacement. Im not sure if there was any thing even wrong with it. But i sent it back anyways. It must ave been on a back of a Camel. It took 5 days to get to Caly. Now its going to take 3 days to get a replacement back lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Been doing some testing and tweaking. Hardest thing is to get the drivers to install! I could not get the ATI drivers to install with the Nvidia card in slot 1.......
And the next hardest is to get them to sync...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Been doing some testing and tweaking. Hardest thing is to get the drivers to install! I could not get the ATI drivers to install with the Nvidia card in slot 1.......
And the next hardest is to get them to sync...


i was thinking of getting a 470 to go with my 5870's so keep us posted please


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Up and running finally. Feels good.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i was thinking of getting a 470 to go with my 5870's so keep us posted please


I am getting Piseed! No phsyx with 470 in slot 2 Grrrrrr ABout to sell my 5870 and WB and get me another 470....


----------



## rkl1985

Add me to the club:


----------



## Freakn

Who's running board blocks with their Extreme?

Been looking but their only seams to be Koolance or Anfi-Tec

Anyone know of any others that have actually been released as yet?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

those are the only two I know of and I did not know of the anfi, link?


----------



## Freakn

Dirext Link

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...797c74173ae878

There are mixed feelings regarding the blocks by Anfi but I like the look and would cool enough for the job


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Not too fond of the separate blocks


----------



## Freakn

I'm thinking the same but I just don't like the look of the Koolance unit with the intended plans I have for my rig


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah I dont like the look of the Koolance but there is no way I could run the anfi cause barbs would get in the way plus separate blocks....

Getting ready to get rid of my other 5870 + block. I have what looks like v sync issues with v sync on and off. cant have that when hardcore gaming!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12793006*
> Dirext Link
> 
> http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info.php/info/p178_Anfi-tec-ASUS-Crosshair-IV-extreme-lightcoverset.html/XTCsid/c9c806445d28709512797c74173ae878
> 
> There are mixed feelings regarding the blocks by Anfi but I like the look and would cool enough for the job


Glad I have the Formula. 2 I/O ports are better than what looks to be 6 of them.









I've gotten past my worries of my NB getting too hot. I've been playing a butt load of Far Cry 2 which pushed my NB temps like no other program I've run to date. NB gets to and holds at ~54c depending on the ambient temp and this is running the fan on my GPU at 55%.

The issue now is that I'm running @ stock speed and voltage and wondering what that will do when I go to 4Ghz 24/7. So I'm definitely going to loop, it's just a matter of when funds are going to shake free to do so. When I ran 4Ghz the NB didn't change that much but I wasn't running an intensive app either.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12793764*
> Glad I have the Formula. 2 I/O ports are better than what looks to be 6 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten past my worries of my NB getting too hot. I've been playing a butt load of Far Cry 2 which pushed my NB temps like no other program I've run to date. NB gets to and holds at ~54c depending on the ambient temp and this is running the fan on my GPU at 55%.
> 
> The issue now is that I'm running @ stock speed and voltage and wondering what that will do when I go to 4Ghz 24/7. So I'm definitely going to loop, it's just a matter of when funds are going to shake free to do so. When I ran 4Ghz the NB didn't change that much but I wasn't running an intensive app either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You wanna see the NB get hot. Fold or BOINC those will both use 100% of your resources if you let them. BOINC can run on all CPU cores, and all GPU's and [email protected] can do the same which is the best way to get your NB hot.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12794699*
> You wanna see the NB get hot. Fold or BOINC those will both use 100% of your resources if you let them. BOINC can run on all CPU cores, and all GPU's and [email protected] can do the same which is the best way to get your NB hot.


Let's not an say we did.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

hey does anyone know whate goining on with the crosshair IV extreme 5 or 6 sites have them listed as no longer for sale


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12795464*
> hey does anyone know whate goining on with the crosshair IV extreme 5 or 6 sites have them listed as no longer for sale


could be one of two things.
1. they are changing the socket to AM3+(i know we dont wanna hear that)
2. they sold all the ones they made.


----------



## bo40

your probably right real bummer


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12796057*
> your probably right real bummer


I hope I am not but I have seen the thread where G-byte has released the UD3H in japan and it has the black socket.......

I hope asus will give us some sort of way to send it in and get a replacement.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12796132*
> I hope I am not but I have seen the thread where G-byte has released the UD3H in japan and it has the black socket.......
> 
> I hope asus will give us some sort of way to send it in and get a replacement.


as nice as that would I doubt that would happen.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12796154*
> as nice as that would I doubt that would happen.


me too


----------



## bo40

well i have anouther Xaser VI case in living room with water cooling allready installed and psu and optical drives waiting on the bulldozer and what ever motherboard it takes outher than video i have this one maxed out anyway


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkl1985;12792194*
> Add me to the club:


welcome a board:applaud:


----------



## Ceadderman

The places that don't have them probably don't have any in stock and not knowing when they would get anymore might have taken the tact that Newegg takes when they run out of stock on big selling items. They remove the product from their list but it's there if you had it in your wishlist and wanted to look at it that way.

I seriously doubt that Asus pulled them for a socket change. If you watch the Making of a Gigabyte MoBo Vid on YouTube it's too complex a project to replace every socket individually. Which is why Asus gave us a look at 3012 even though Bulldozer is months away.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

I just took a real close look at the ga890fxa-ud5 rev3.1 socket at the gigabyte web site. I then compared it to an AM3 mobo that I had. The AM3+ socket has one of the blocked-out connectors in the upper right corner unblocked. I took an exact-o knife and scratched the plastic block off of the AM3 mobo, and found that there are contacts at both the hole locations.

Now, other than pin assignment, ( a BIOS update ) the only physical differance I can see between the AM3 and the AM3+ in one pin being unblocked. I took care of that in about 5 min with an exact-o knife.

You gentlemen have any other thoughts?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


I just took a real close look at the ga890fxa-ud5 rev3.1 socket at the gigabyte web site. I then compared it to an AM3 mobo that I had. The AM3+ socket has one of the blocked-out connectors in the upper right corner unblocked. I took an exact-o knife and scratched the plastic block off of the AM3 mobo, and found that there are contacts at both the hole locations.

Now, other than pin assignment, ( a BIOS update ) the only physical differance I can see between the AM3 and the AM3+ in one pin being unblocked. I took care of that in about 5 min with an exact-o knife.

You gentlemen have any other thoughts?










and the AM3+ Hack was born!


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;12799591*
> I just took a real close look at the ga890fxa-ud5 rev3.1 socket at the gigabyte web site. I then compared it to an AM3 mobo that I had. The AM3+ socket has one of the blocked-out connectors in the upper right corner unblocked. I took an exact-o knife and scratched the plastic block off of the AM3 mobo, and found that there are contacts at both the hole locations.
> 
> Now, other than pin assignment, ( a BIOS update ) the only physical differance I can see between the AM3 and the AM3+ in one pin being unblocked. I took care of that in about 5 min with an exact-o knife.
> 
> You gentlemen have any other thoughts?


very interesting, can you post pic's


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*


very interesting, can you post pic's


Yeap i want to see he pix too..let see the hackmode


----------



## jesseleite

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Freakn*   Who's running board blocks with their Extreme?

Been looking but their only seams to be Koolance or Anfi-Tec

Anyone know of any others that have actually been released as yet?  
i have one, but its the koolance

  
 



  



 
 video sucks...im not so good with a camera


----------



## rkl1985

Thanx Vespillo23!

All this BD talk on our boards is mind-numbing! I am just gonna assume we will have BD running on them upon it's release, it seems to be a sure thing.... I know if AMD wants my money when they release the new chip it better run on my newer, exspensive mobo cuz i'm not running out and buying another when I havn't even had this one for 8 months yet....


----------



## Rian

*i want bd.*

/


----------



## headmixer

I just pulled the white plastic off the AM3 socket and there are gold plated connectors behind all the block-outs.

I did not mean that anyone should do this, just that it could be done. (Yes, Hack)

So, If Gigabyte did not need to unblock that pin location on the AM3+ socket, Why did they do so.

Hopefully, they will work on AM3 as implied by ASUS.

I am going to buy a new mobo as soon as they are released, hopefully a Crosshair V Formula if ASUS releases one.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


I just pulled the white plastic off the AM3 socket and there are gold plated connectors behind all the block-outs.

I did not mean that anyone should do this, just that it could be done. (Yes, Hack)

So, If Gigabyte did not need to unblock that pin location on the AM3+ socket, Why did they do so.

Hopefully, they will work on AM3 as implied by ASUS.

I am going to buy a new mobo as soon as they are released, hopefully a Crosshair V Formula if ASUS releases one.


Pichooooors please


----------



## Tweeky

AM3 to AM3+

http://hothardware.com/News/Mud-In-The-Water-Asus-Claims-Existing-Boards-AM3-Compatible/

Don't worry, for $19.95 + SH, we will make your AM3 socket 100% pin compatible with AM3+ CPU, be happy ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

JF-AMD has now said that BD will *NOT* work in an AM3 slot








So my theory as to why you do not see any more of the crosshair boards is that they have pulled them and are switching sockets.

Now weather or not we could just remove that block and drop BD in may be another story...

Quote from JF-AMD (AMD rep)

AM3 boards support only AM3 processors
AM3+ boards support AM3 processors and AM3+ processors

There is no bios upgrade or other magic pixie dust that will change this.

To do bulldozer in AM3 sockets would have compromised the possible performance on the processor and I am pretty sure that none of you wanted that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;12803002*
> I just pulled the white plastic off the AM3 socket and there are gold plated connectors behind all the block-outs.
> 
> I did not mean that anyone should do this, just that it could be done. (Yes, Hack)
> 
> So, If Gigabyte did not need to unblock that pin location on the AM3+ socket, Why did they do so.
> 
> Hopefully, they will work on AM3 as implied by ASUS.
> 
> I am going to buy a new mobo as soon as they are released, hopefully a Crosshair V Formula if ASUS releases one.


They did so because they didn't want to send hackware out to their customers. They'd get them ALL back with a lot of cheezed off letters.

Thing is, that ASUS isn't expecting anybody to cut into their sockets. It's advisable not to do this because it immediately voids the warranty.

Asus said that it Bulldozer would work with nothing more than a BIOS change. I have the link still if someone wants me to post it to the Event Asus page.

Cause I seriously doubt that it requires a socket change for anything AM3+ unless one wanted ALL the features, which I take the lost features to be the little things that OC'ers could care less about such as the CnQ feature. Tweeky would be able to answer this better than I can since he has 3012 on his board.









Hey eclipse, JMD only stated that was AMD's stance. He doesn't know the pin config or know if they will fit on an AM3 board since he's in Server and not in Desktop.









I surmise that the extra pin in the AM3+ is for future versions of the Zambezi proc.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12804272*
> AM3 to AM3+
> 
> http://hothardware.com/News/Mud-In-The-Water-Asus-Claims-Existing-Boards-AM3-Compatible/
> 
> Don't worry, for $19.95 + SH, we will make your AM3 socket 100% pin compatible with AM3+ CPU, be happy ?


Thanks for the pics Tweeky

I was working on some pics, these are better than what I had.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12804669*
> They did so because they didn't want to send hackware out to their customers. They'd get them ALL back with a lot of cheezed off letters.
> 
> Thing is, that ASUS isn't expecting anybody to cut into their sockets. It's advisable not to do this because it immediately voids the warranty.
> 
> Asus said that it Bulldozer would work with nothing more than a BIOS change. I have the link still if someone wants me to post it to the Event Asus page.
> 
> Cause I seriously doubt that it requires a socket change for anything AM3+ unless one wanted ALL the features, which I take the lost features to be the little things that OC'ers could care less about such as the CnQ feature. Tweeky would be able to answer this better than I can since he has 3012 on his board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey eclipse, JMD only stated that was AMD's stance. He doesn't know the pin config or know if they will fit on an AM3 board since he's in Server and not in Desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surmise that the extra pin in the AM3+ is for future versions of the Zambezi proc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Actually Asus never said "Bulldozer" would work. Check that page very carefully because "Bulldozer" is never mentioned.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12806744*
> Actually Asus never said "Bulldozer" would work. Check that page very carefully because "Bulldozer" is never mentioned.


As taken from Asus own advertisement...

" Current ASUS 890FX and 890GX series motherboards can be upgraded to enjoy the extra performance offered by future AM3+ CPUs."

Now unless there is another Phenom II waiting in the wings that we don't know about and AMD hasn't mapped out(extremely doubtful) this can only mean that it's another Thuban(doubtful) or Bulldozer. Asus isn't SAYING Bulldozer but that's probably due to their Non Disclosure agreement which they've carefully skirted round with their BIOS implication.

CPU magazine(roughly March of 2010) even pointed to there being two iterations of Bulldozer.

Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my board(other than having to RMA it after doing the NB fix) but if this speculation plays out as I expect it will, this is GREAT news as I wouldn't have to upgrade anything but my BIOS in order to run it.

What's funny is that un-nefer and a couple others (thread got locked) were adamant that it isn't going to work out this way. I've pointed out there that Asus is not going to take old boards back and swap out the socket(can you imagine the impact that would make on their RMA process?) nor are they going to ramp their whole production line down to swap over AM3+ sockets on 8 different lines in order to change over to AM3+ sockets. One line MAYBE, 8 lines? Not on their best day could they afford this level of retooling.

That Gigabyte Vid showed that their boards get manufactured in 10 minutes from start to box. Having worked in a packaging facility for Power Bar(Boise Plant), it takes days to get up to speed for a new line. That's not counting the cooks having to implement a new recipe. Just packaging. I don't see any MoBo company making this level of commitment unless their lines are ALREADY down between processes. Yeah I know big Diff between food and tech items but the Line process is essentially the same.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I REALLY hope you are right but, I am not going to get my hopes up and I dont want to see people going out and buying one of these boards based on what they have read here and thinking they are going to drop in a FX 8 core beast.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12807137*
> I REALLY hope you are right but, I am not going to get my hopes up and I dont want to see people going out and buying one of these boards based on what they have read here and thinking they are going to drop in a FX 8 core beast.


Yeah I wouldn't want someone to dole out $200(depending on the eTailers involved) to get into my board only to be squooshed like a bug because they couldn't put Bulldozer in it.

All I know is that the other line of thought doesn't compute. The cost in labor alone to swap sockets would be insane.









Some people feel this is how its gonna go with Asus, but I just don't see that for the very reasons I've given.

It would be better to take the stance that Gigabyte did by just letting everyone know that they are currently working on AM3+ platforms that will ship when Bulldozer ships. Probably cause the very factors I've listed make a ramp down implausible for them. They probably already finished their AM3 production run as it was.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Man im not buying another motherboard just to play with BD. They better make this right or i will go on strike.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;12814170*
> Man im not buying another motherboard just to play with BD. They better make this right or i will go on strike.


you and me both! I will just wait for Ivy if that is the case. But I still have my fingers crossed!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

^^^
Me too


----------



## Mr.Steve

Agreed! Just finished building myself an 1100T based system with the Crosshair IV Formula mobo, hopefully it's just a drop in, as i already have ASUS's updated BIOS


----------



## almighty15

Were's the 1302 Bulldozer BETA BIOS for the Extreme


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12815135*
> Were's the 1302 Bulldozer BETA BIOS for the Extreme


How does that work if Bulldozer isn't even out yet?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12815261*
> How does that work if Bulldozer isn't even out yet?


lol is great for E-peen and testing + we are getting sick of Asus giving the Formula owners stuff before they give it to use


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12815350*
> lol is great for E-peen and testing + we are getting sick of Asus giving the Formula owners stuff before they give it to use


Tell me about it, There flag ship AMD board and we get ****ed over with the BIOS updates


----------



## Tweeky

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&id=20110120010253535&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Quick Overview of Critical 1304 BIOS Settings -
PWM Phase Control:
- This option allows user to choose whether or not the CPU VRM power phases should change dynamically with respect to the change of CPU load. This option along with CPU and CPU/NB LLC will allow the user to fine tune the PWM and CPU voltages for improved overclocking or limiting voltage overshoots during overclocking.

CPU Voltage OCP:
- This option allows the user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU. Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD, but might assist in high overclocks, especially under extreme cooling. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.

CPU PWM Frequency:
- This option allows user to override the switching frequency of the CPU PWM controller. Raising this option may assist in ensuring power delivery is more stable under overclocking conditions but with the cost of higher operating temperatures of the CPU PWM controller.

CPU Load-Line Calibration:
- This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU Vcore as the current consumption of the CPU voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage the Vcore is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as CPU loading increases. Most air/water overclocks should use 50~75% levels for maximum clocks along with tuning of the VRM options. Due to the design of the AMD Phenom series, realize that certain voltage overshoots will be present in Core 0.

CPU/NB Load-Line Calibration:
- This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU/NB voltage as the current consumption of the CPU/NB voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage that CPU/NB is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as the CPU/NB loading increases.

CPU/NB Voltage OCP:
- This option allows user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU/NB (i.e. the memory controller). Enabling this option may allow the CPU/NB to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.


----------



## _Carnage_

No love for the Extreme.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12815135*
> Were's the 1302 Bulldozer BETA BIOS for the Extreme


It's 3012. And if the advertisement is correct then I'm left thinking that 3012 is a broad spectrum BIOS. Because it says from Extreme to M4A89GTD Pro that 3012 is the BIOS to get the AM3+ features.

I would only download it and then call into Asus 1-812 line and ask them if it's worthy or not. If it is you're all set. If it's not you wasted 30 seconds of Download time to get the zip file.

So IF you wish to go this route then you can get the BIOS in the Formula downloads as long as it's still there.









Remember now don't immediately flash or you could be lookin at trash.









Oh btw 1304 isn't new. I've been running it since I got back on my desktop and built my boot screen. But thanks Tweeks it was nice of you to post that. +Rep for informing peeps that didn't know.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12815441*
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&id=20110120010253535&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Quick Overview of Critical 1304 BIOS Settings -
> PWM Phase Control:
> - This option allows user to choose whether or not the CPU VRM power phases should change dynamically with respect to the change of CPU load. This option along with CPU and CPU/NB LLC will allow the user to fine tune the PWM and CPU voltages for improved overclocking or limiting voltage overshoots during overclocking.
> 
> CPU Voltage OCP:
> - This option allows the user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU. Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD, but might assist in high overclocks, especially under extreme cooling. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.
> 
> CPU PWM Frequency:
> - This option allows user to override the switching frequency of the CPU PWM controller. Raising this option may assist in ensuring power delivery is more stable under overclocking conditions but with the cost of higher operating temperatures of the CPU PWM controller.
> 
> CPU Load-Line Calibration:
> - This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU Vcore as the current consumption of the CPU voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage the Vcore is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as CPU loading increases. Most air/water overclocks should use 50~75% levels for maximum clocks along with tuning of the VRM options. Due to the design of the AMD Phenom series, realize that certain voltage overshoots will be present in Core 0.
> 
> CPU/NB Load-Line Calibration:
> - This option allows user to decide whether or not the motherboard should lower the CPU/NB voltage as the current consumption of the CPU/NB voltage raises to meet the CPU load-line spec defined by AMD. Users can now choose other levels of Load-Line Calibration in the 1304 BIOS to lower the amount of voltage that CPU/NB is raised up to or over normal load line voltages as the CPU/NB loading increases.
> 
> CPU/NB Voltage OCP:
> - This option allows user to disable the "Over Current Protection" of the CPU/NB (i.e. the memory controller). Enabling this option may allow the CPU/NB to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD. Please treat this option with extreme care to prevent permanent damage to the CPU.


we already have this on the extreme


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12816948*
> It's 3012. And if the advertisement is correct then I'm left thinking that 3012 is a broad spectrum BIOS. Because it says from Extreme to M4A89GTD Pro that 3012 is the BIOS to get the AM3+ features.
> 
> I would only download it and then call into Asus 1-812 line and ask them if it's worthy or not. If it is you're all set. If it's not you wasted 30 seconds of Download time to get the zip file.
> 
> So IF you wish to go this route then you can get the BIOS in the Formula downloads as long as it's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember now don't immediately flash or you could be lookin at trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw 1304 isn't new. I've been running it since I got back on my desktop and built my boot screen. But thanks Tweeks it was nice of you to post that. +Rep for informing peeps that didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The extreme has switchable Dual BIOS's


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12817074*
> The extreme has switchable Dual BIOS's


Ahhh then you got no worries if you flash 3012 and it fails. Niiiiii-iiiiice!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Armand Hammer

Ok so can someone clarify for me please, definitively, that the Asus Crosshair IV Fromula/Extreme mobos are compatible with AMD's Bulldozer chips? I'm going to get a Formula this week if so. Cheers


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armand Hammer;12818073*
> Ok so can someone clarify for me please, definitively, that the Asus Crosshair IV Fromula/Extreme mobos are compatible with AMD's Bulldozer chips? I'm going to get a Formula this week if so. Cheers


We do not have definitive proof. No one will until BD drops.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12815441*
> CPU Voltage OCP:
> - This option allows the user to disable the "*Over Current Protection*" of the CPU. *Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current* than the safety range defined by AMD, but might assist in high overclocks, especially under extreme cooling.


Stupid question here. Should I actually enable or disable it in BIOS? I have it enabled at the moment because I see it as Over Current Protection is enabled. But ASUS says enabling Over Clock Protection may allow CPU to consume more current which means OCP is being disabled?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12819016*
> Stupid question here. Should I actually enable or disable it in BIOS? I have it enabled at the moment because I see it as Over Current Protection is enabled. But ASUS says enabling Over Clock Protection may allow CPU to consume more current which means OCP is being disabled?


we talked about this a while ago... it is very trick semantics.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12819370*
> we talked about this a while ago... it is very trick semantics.


I was sick that day. So could we go over it again? Nothing too in depth of course just gimme a rough outline so I can fill out my notes.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I was sick that day. So could we go over it again? Nothing too in depth of course just gimme a rough outline so I can fill out my notes.









~Ceadder










yeah no problem.

Quote:



Enabling this option may allow the CPU to consume more current than the safety range defined by AMD,


So if we enable this option it disables OCP. There by allowing more current available to the cpu. As I said it is worded very tricky, you have to enable to disable









On another note any of you know how to modify the Bios's fan profile for Fermi GPU's?

and another note My second 470 will be on it's way tomorrow.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay thanks. That was a bit confusing there for a moment. I have this ability on the Formula correct?









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ahhh okay thanks. That was a bit confusing there for a moment. I have this ability on the Formula correct?









~Ceadder











I believe that you do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I believe that you do.


Okay kewl. This might be the reason my last Clock failed after 15 minutes. Not sure. But when I'm on my new board I'll have to keep this in mind.









~Ceadder


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay kewl. This might be the reason my last Clock failed after 15 minutes. Not sure. But when I'm on my new board I'll have to keep this in mind.









~Ceadder










yeah, its there and comes enabled when on the 1304 bios


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vespillo23*


yeah, its there and comes enabled when on the 1304 bios










Wish I hadn't played hooky that day.









At least that explains a lot as to why my CPU wouldn't go much over 140 without BSoD.









Okay now I gotta get this horse pointed in the right direction with the new board and soon so I can put this CPU through its paces.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay kewl. This might be the reason my last Clock failed after 15 minutes. Not sure. But when I'm on my new board I'll have to keep this in mind.









~Ceadder










Hey Ceadderman just a FYI on this topic, I don't know how extreme your last OC was but I have this on Enabled and just this weekend obtained my latest OC listed in my sig. Vcore of 1.482v and CPU/NB voltage at 1.468v. Took all freaken weekend but it's prime95 24 hr stable. What a PITA lol. Here's a pic of 11.06GB/sec from the ECO's too WOO HOO.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Wish I hadn't played hooky that day.









At least that explains a lot as to why my CPU wouldn't go much over 140 without BSoD.









Okay now I gotta get this horse pointed in the right direction with the new board and soon so I can put this CPU through its paces.









~Ceadder










Oddly enough, my chip clocks better with OCP enabled than not. My load temps are a couple of degrees better, too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Hey Ceadderman just a FYI on this topic, I don't know how extreme your last OC was but I have this on Enabled and just this weekend obtained my latest OC listed in my sig. Vcore of 1.482v and CPU/NB voltage at 1.468v. Took all freaken weekend but it's prime95 24 hr stable. What a PITA lol. Here's a pic of 11.06GB/sec from the ECO's too WOO HOO.


That looks more like an underclock than an Overclock. 1Ghz? I think your CPU-Z is toyin with you.









Yeah I got my last clock up past 4Ghz but it didn't last long. It was stable for a short stability test in Fusion which was an encouraging sign cause I couldn't even get it there the first time. I think it lasted something like 3 minutes before ReStart relieved me of my satisfactory grin.

When I went to take a screen shot that's when it BSoD'ed with a memory dump. And this was after changing my RAM back to default settings before starting. I'm not going to clock on this board anymore so I don't fudge my 955 over and will just have to remain patient for my RMA board to get here. Was supposed to have this stupid form out today but no fax in my area cause the person I use is off on holiday. That's what I get for living in a burg. They'll be back soon though.









Hey man tell me how you do the image like that. Everytime I try it fails. So I have to post these and take up bandwidth.

















~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

First lol, the snip I posted of MaxxMEM results is with Cool and Quiet enabled, OC is running 4222MHz









And to get snips to show like I did just take a snip of screen and than add to post with attachment button at top of post window next to the smiley face in the center, looks like a paper clip!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


First lol, the snip I posted of MaxxMEM results is with Cool and Quiet enabled, OC is running 4222MHz









And to get snips to show like I did just take a snip of screen and than add to post with attachment button at top of post window next to the smiley face in the center, looks like a paper clip!










1st off Nice Clock.









2nd off I'm jealous cause my banner was completely empty when I posted a 4013.2 clock.









3rd of all you lost me with your instructions on the snippets. me>







<you

An I'm no n00b to code.I started out on Apple IIe.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


1st off Nice Clock.









2nd off I'm jealous cause my banner was completely empty when I posted a 4013.2 clock.









3rd of all you lost me with your instructions on the snippets. me>







<you

An I'm no n00b to code.I started out on Apple IIe.







lulz

~Ceadder










You use the Win 7 snipping tool (highlighted in 1st attachment)
name, and save snip to a location (i use desktop)
than in your response (2nd attachment)
click the attachment button (highlighted in 2nd attachment)
browse to desktop and highlight snip, add, than upload.
Click the "preview post" button to view attachments before you click "submit post" button just to see you got the right snip in your post.
Make more sense now?


----------



## The Sandman

Bulldozer confirmed to work on our mobo's by asus. YES THEY USE THE WORD BULLDOZER IN A EMAIL.

Just found this thread!!!!! http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l-confirm.html

Finally we can all sleep knowing there is confirmation from Asus that Bulldozer will work on our boards with only a bios update!


----------



## almighty15

I messaged ASUS about this updare and I got this back this morning.

Will get a better screen grab when I get on my main computer


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


You use the Win 7 snipping tool (highlighted in 1st attachment)
name, and save snip to a location (i use desktop)
than in your response (2nd attachment)
click the attachment button (highlighted in 2nd attachment)
browse to desktop and highlight snip, add, than upload.
Click the "preview post" button to view attachments before you click "submit post" button just to see you got the right snip in your post.
Make more sense now?


So I just drop the image code and drop in the attachment...









Like a goofball I didn't do that. Now I know I have to.









SWEET!









~Ceadder


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12822827*
> So I just drop the image code and drop in the attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a goofball I didn't do that. Now I know I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What HWmonitor are you using? Is that Probe II? If so how do you get it to look like that?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12824023*
> What HWmonitor are you using? Is that Probe II? If so how do you get it to look like that?


Bring up PC Probe II and open the tray. Then it gives you the list of checkable options. Check mark the Small option.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## farmerbobhack

Does any one know a place that will sell just the heatsink assembly for the Crosshair IV formula mobo, i cant be without a pc for +2weeks it will take to rma
asus is no help and google is full of the heat issue


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmerbobhack;12829565*
> Does any one know a place that will sell just the heatsink assembly for the Crosshair IV formula mobo, i cant be without a pc for +2weeks it will take to rma
> asus is no help and google is full of the heat issue


Go for the hotswap option. To get that you have to call it in to their MoBo division and they send you a PDF form via Email(when someone has their head on straight) you fill that out including bank card info and then fax it back to them. You can stay on your board while waiting with no down time if the issue isn't keeping you from logging on. That's how I'm doing mine.

They put a hold against your card and should they not get your board w/in 2 weeks time from the time they send you the replacement they charge you for the replacement board. Some banks though log it in as a purchase. Contact your bank and have them make it a hold not purchase if you are worried about funds.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Waittaminnit I think I'm slow on the uptake today. Are you RMA'ing your board for the NB issue?









If so cancel the RMA and fix it yourself it's REALLY easy. I can post some pics of what you should be looking for as well as give you some step by steps to help you get er done.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## digital_steve

I've got the heatsink assembly sitting in a box if you need one; i've got a WC block on my board


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

What NB loads are you guys getting? I replaced the stock TIM with IC Diamond, First thing i did when i got the board. 55c Loads.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12837421*
> What NB loads are you guys getting? I replaced the stock TIM with IC Diamond, First thing i did when i got the board. 55c Loads.


46c @ 1.468v with ambient of 22.3c (73-74F) during 24 hr run on prime95 at listings in rig sig.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12837652*
> 46c @ 1.468v with ambient of 22.3c (73-74F) during 24 hr run on prime95 at listings in rig sig.


Are you WC your NB as well?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12837681*
> Are you WC your NB as well?


No, cpu only but I do have an internal 80mm fan mounted to the back side of the optical bay area, and a side cover 120mm fan both directed onto NB, Ram, SB and VRM's HS's. Both fans are only low/medium power and quiet but it makes a big difference.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12838094*
> No, cpu only but I do have an internal 80mm fan mounted to the back side of the optical bay area, and a side cover 120mm fan both directed onto NB, Ram, SB and VRM's HS's. Both fans are only low/medium power and quiet but it makes a big difference.


Im tempted to do something like that. Lower my NB temps a little more.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12837421*
> What NB loads are you guys getting? I replaced the stock TIM with IC Diamond, First thing i did when i got the board. 55c Loads.


At idle
CPU at 4013 MHz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12837421*
> What NB loads are you guys getting? I replaced the stock TIM with IC Diamond, First thing i did when i got the board. 55c Loads.


I load @ about 60*c with 1.55v


----------



## _Carnage_

Looks like I'm going to be ordering a AMD HD 6990 within the next week to put in the first slot in my Extreme board. After than I'll get a 6970 to put in the third slot for trifire. I just hope nothing unforeseen happens like it's somehow incompatible with a dual-GPU which it shouldn't be in slot 1.









Asus needs to give more love to the Extreme users. Seriously.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Carnage_*


Looks like I'm going to be ordering a AMD HD 6990 within the next week to put in the first slot in my Extreme board. After than I'll get a 6970 to put in the third slot for trifire. I just hope nothing unforeseen happens like it's somehow incompatible with a dual-GPU which it shouldn't be in slot 1.









Asus needs to give more love to the Extreme users. Seriously.


only hydra is dual gpu single board incapable and that will change once they get the drivers right.


----------



## Cpyro

all these days later they final approve my RMA, but i have to ship it to Cali. Why have a RMA center in my state if i cant use it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


What NB loads are you guys getting? I replaced the stock TIM with IC Diamond, First thing i did when i got the board. 55c Loads.


I've filed down my NB standoffs to match the SB standoffs and replaced the TIM with Shin-Etsu G751 and I get between ~44c to 48c on idle depending on the ambient.

My max temp has been ~53c @ load. Generally when I'm playing FarCry 2. Don't know what it is with that game since I'm running DX9 in that, but run maxxed out @ DX11 in Call of Pripyat and never see anything higher than 49c.









I guess some games just put the NB to work more than others.









If you haven't done the complete fix I suggest that you do.









~Ceadder


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12842031*
> only hydra is dual gpu single board incapable and that will change once they get the drivers right.


I heard it was a hardware limitation, that dual-GPU cards can't be used with the Hydra regardless of drivers. =\


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpyro;12842737*
> all these days later they final approve my RMA, but i have to ship it to Cali. Why have a RMA center in my state if i cant use it


I just got an email that told me that all their hotswaps are being conducted by FAX for some insane reason.

They stated it in the pic. I just find their excuse incredibly hard to believe> I think they just want to verify that I am the owner by making me jump through the hoop that I intended to jump through anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

if i put 2 6990,s on my extreme will i call that quad fire or crossfire i love having a case with 10 expansion slots


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;12844078*
> I heard it was a hardware limitation, that dual-GPU cards can't be used with the Hydra regardless of drivers. =\


last i knew the reason was that they did not want to put out crap so they are waiting.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12844504*
> if i put 2 6990,s on my extreme will i call that quad fire or crossfire i love having a case with 10 expansion slots


2 GPU's x 2 cards = 4 = Quadfire
the HD6990 does internal crossfire already...


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12843275*
> I've filed down my NB standoffs to match the SB standoffs and replaced the TIM with Shin-Etsu G751 and I get between ~44c to 48c on idle depending on the ambient.
> 
> My max temp has been ~53c @ load. Generally when I'm playing FarCry 2. Don't know what it is with that game since I'm running DX9 in that, but run maxxed out @ DX11 in Call of Pripyat and never see anything higher than 49c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some games just put the NB to work more than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done the complete fix I suggest that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah, hella. How far do you file down the NB standoffs?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12845056*
> Yeah, hella. How far do you file down the NB standoffs?


so that they match the SB ones


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12845056*
> Yeah, hella. How far do you file down the NB standoffs?


Pull a SB standoff and pull a NB standoff. Compare. That much.









Don't file the exterior threading. You want the Hex to be filed back not the other way round.









But make sure to blow them out before refixing them to the the system. Those shavings are conductive. I swapped them once I was finished to guarantee full chip coverage by the heatsink as well.









Crikey! eclipse is fast today. You runnin NitroMethane in that rig or what?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12845076*
> so that they match the SB ones


Haha simple enough. Ill do that tomorrow.


----------



## Cpyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12844279*
> I just got an email that told me that all their hotswaps are being conducted by FAX for some insane reason.
> 
> They stated it in the pic. I just find their excuse incredibly hard to believe> I think they just want to verify that I am the owner by making me jump through the hoop that I intended to jump through anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


lol wow, im not doing hot swap cause i grabbed another extreme anyway lol. But where is the s/n on the motherboard itself? Is there even one cause online it tells u to use the motherboard box lol. I just wanna make sure i dont get screwd when i finaly go to send it lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpyro;12845138*
> lol wow, im not doing hot swap cause i grabbed another extreme anyway lol. But where is the s/n on the motherboard itself? Is there even one cause online it tells u to use the motherboard box lol. I just wanna make sure i dont get screwd when i finaly go to send it lol


It's not on the board, it's on the box.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cpyro

koo, guess ill have to pack it up and send it. Im still pissed that its going to Cali and not right here in MA


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Actually it is on the board. One sec for pics









crap it used to be on board


----------



## Cpyro

yea lol, unless its under the NB or SB heatsink its not. Seems sorta pointless to ask for a serial number thats not on the board


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12845237*
> Actually it is on the board. One sec for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crap it used to be on board


Yup, ran into that myself.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

i got a koolance fullboard block orderd for my extreme and i just bought a dorm room refregerator im putting my cpu and board block radiators 2 different loops in the ref would you submerg them in liquid or just put them in im removing the fans


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12845455*
> i got a koolance fullboard block orderd for my extreme and i just bought a dorm room refregerator im putting my cpu and board block radiators 2 different loops in the ref would you submerg them in liquid or just put them in im removing the fans


inb4 duckyho.

I am going to warn you about condensation. It WILL happen! Let me see if I can dig up the thread but my brother in law had his 775 system that way and had to submerge it. Do not remove the fans or you will get ice buildup!

BRB looking for thread.

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-experiments/605174-mini-fridge-can-cool-pc.html

trying to remember which oil it was that worked..... Veg will work but will gunk up everything!


----------



## bo40

i will submerg them in antifreeze mix and bring them down to about 38 degrees allso i will run a hot tube and cold tube in a pair insulated togather that will get rid of condensation before it vgets to comp case by capilary action


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12845589*
> i will submerg them in antifreeze mix and bring them down to about 38 degrees


Are you talking about the rads?

OT: looking for a *cheap* AM2 board that clocks like a beast. Going to get into some LN2 benching eventually.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12845531*
> inb4 duckyho.
> 
> I am going to warn you about condensation. It WILL happen! Let me see if I can dig up the thread but my brother in law had his 775 system that way and had to submerge it. Do not remove the fans or you will get ice buildup!
> 
> BRB looking for thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/cooling-experiments/605174-mini-fridge-can-cool-pc.html
> 
> trying to remember which oil it was that worked..... Veg will work but will gunk up everything!


I think so long as temp is above Freezing it should be fine. Not saying that it will be, but its a fridge and has thermostatic control. So roughly 40F or 5c should keep things nice and chilly without frost. Just have to keep a thermometer inside or run a probe to it that posts results on the Desktop.









Someone here ran their system on their ceiling while running through a Freezer during the summer in their New York flat. Not sure the exact specifics anymore but it looked as though it were in a converted Attic space. Was a pretty kewl setup.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12845667*
> I think so long as temp is above Freezing it should be fine. Not saying that it will be, but its a fridge and has thermostatic control. So roughly 40F or 5c should keep things nice and chilly without frost. Just have to keep a thermometer inside or run a probe to it that posts results on the Desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone here ran their system on their ceiling while running through a Freezer during the summer in their New York flat. Not sure the exact specifics anymore but it looked as though it were in a converted Attic space. Was a pretty kewl setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


My brother in law had it at it's warmest setting and it still good too cold not to condensate at idle.

I saw that and it was *great!*


----------



## bo40

im not putting the rads in the freezer just in the frige part i am not trying to get them below 35 degrees at the coldist and i have a thermaltake temp guage that tells me the real time liquid coolent temp this 1100T is a bit warmer than my 1075 was


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12845726*
> My brother in law had it at it's warmest setting and it still good too cold not to condensate at idle.
> 
> I saw that and it was *great!*


Yeah I believe that it was ny_driver that did it. I've sent him a PM about it cause I tried going back to find the pics and it was just too far back that I've since forgotten the exact page where the pics were. Waiting to hear back.









Sadly he's moved on to Intel and MSi Big Bang.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12845773*
> im not putting the rads in the freezer just in the frige part i am not trying to get them below 35 degrees at the coldist and i have a thermaltake temp guage that tells me the real time liquid coolent temp this 1100T is a bit warmer than my 1075 was


it's a dorm fridge though right so no separate compartments for freezer an fridge. Just be *VERY* careful!


----------



## bo40

this dorm frige does have seperate compartments


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Yeah, hella. How far do you file down the NB standoffs?


you have an extreme and not a formula I would *not* file down the stand-off unless you know for sure they need it!

Remove the old tim from the chips and heat sink
Place a long strip of thin paper on each chip
Reinstall the heat sink without tim
Pull out the paper
If friction is felt your good if not try 2 thicknesses of paper ...
The final thickness of paper will be the amount to file down
Reinstall heat sink with tim


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Haha I was playing Crysis 2 last night and my nb was at 60c.. good thing im reseating that bastage. I thought I smelled something

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpyro*


yea lol, unless its under the NB or SB heatsink its not. Seems sorta pointless to ask for a serial number thats not on the board










it on the side of the 24 pin power connector

edit: oops


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


inb4 duckyho.

I am going to warn you about condensation. It WILL happen! Let me see if I can dig up the thread but my brother in law had his 775 system that way and had to submerge it. Do not remove the fans or you will get ice buildup!

BRB looking for thread.

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...n-cool-pc.html

trying to remember which oil it was that worked..... Veg will work but will gunk up everything!


was it light mineral oil ? yes

http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php#update


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i will submerg them in antifreeze mix and bring them down to about 38 degrees allso i will run a hot tube and cold tube in a pair insulated togather that will get rid of condensation before it vgets to comp case by capilary action


wow


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12852137*
> it on the side of the 24 pin power connector


nope thats the PN for the 24 pin connector









new toy last one for a while


----------



## richie_2010

serial number should be on box, i know mine is


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpyro;12845292*
> yea lol, unless its under the NB or SB heatsink its not. Seems sorta pointless to ask for a serial number thats not on the board


If you registered the MB with ASUS then look up the registration

*From ASUS*

All ASUS motherboard purchased after November 1st, 1999 will carry 3 year warranty services. ASUS product warranty is based on the serial number printed.

Note: *Warranty void for user removing serial number sticker on the motherboard* .


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12851976*
> you have an extreme and not a formula I would *not* file down the stand-off unless you know for sure they need it!
> 
> Remove the old tim from the chips and heat sink
> Place a long strip of thin paper on each chip
> Reinstall the heat sink without tim
> Pull out the paper
> If friction is felt the your good if not try 2 thicknesses of paper ...
> The final thickness of paper will be the amount to file down
> Reinstall heat sink with tim


The paper had a good bit of friction behind it with just a single sheet thickness. I guess ill just leave it as is.


----------



## Freakn

Hey Ceadderman

Just wondering if you've tried the cpu step up function with your chip?

Or have you overcome the oc issues


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12855624*
> The paper had a good bit of friction behind it with just a single sheet thickness. I guess ill just leave it as is.


that sounds good


----------



## Tweeky

pc wizard 2010 under main board will show the motherboard serial number


----------



## Cpyro

I got it off the box just like the Asus RMA site says to so im not worried about that. I just gotta get off my ass and send it back to them lol

EDIT: whats the point of registering with them anyway?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12855716*
> Hey Ceadderman
> 
> Just wondering if you've tried the cpu step up function with your chip?
> 
> Or have you overcome the oc issues


If you're talking about the Voltage step, no I aven't.

I'm in the middle of the RMA process right now and don't wish to mickey about with it too much. Once I get my replacement board I'll be puttin that bugger through its paces. Better be a new board too since they want new money to hold on the account. It's only fair.









Well soon as it gets here I'll be pulling at least the standoffs to make sure I don't lose my work. Would hate to go through that process twice.









I've had nuthin but issues with it since I got it. The fan header doesn't report and my system gets unstable occasionally when I'm on the net. It's got a Hz flutter like no other. But it never happens in any program I'm running other than Browser window and PC Probe II. For whatever reason. I've tried everything to get it to be have itself, even went under the board and made certain that all the standoffs were tight. It could be a Safari issue but I wouldn't expect that to affect my PC Probe II. Well anyway, I'm ready to get over to the new board whenever I can get it here.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## CalypsoRaz

am I going to need new thermal pads if I reseat my nb?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12867553*
> am I going to need new thermal pads if I reseat my nb?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'd say yes.
The stock ones are crap, and you can't reuse them anyway.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Well piss. Wish I had known that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12867631*
> Well piss. Wish I had known that.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You can use thermal pads or paste. I went for paste; its cheaper. Got a 30g tube of MX-2 a year ago for £5, still got more than half left after countless applications!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12867678*
> You can use thermal pads or paste. I went for paste; its cheaper. Got a 30g tube of MX-2 a year ago for £5, still got more than half left after countless applications!


Do I apply it in the same manner I would for the cpu?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12867699*
> Do I apply it in the same manner I would for the cpu?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Just a small pea sized dot is good.








NB is very tiny compared to the CPU.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

And these? Kinda what I was concerned about.

And also, should I scrape the crap of the nb and sb parts of the heatsink off?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12867834*
> And these? Kinda what I was concerned about.
> 
> And also, should I scrape the crap of the nb and sb parts of the heatsink off?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I reused the pads on the VRMS, they seemed to be in a good shape. And yes scrape off the leftovers. Its pretty tough though, I had to use a xacto/hobby knife.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12858220*
> 
> *It's got a Hz flutter like no other.*
> 
> ~Ceadder


My Fomula board seems to have a bit of a flutter too, it likes to up the frequency randomly lol.

Right now i have a stable OC @ 4175MHz, but randomly it will jump up to 4208MHz

Is this normal?

Also I have been experiencing PC Probe problems as well, will randomly freeze up, and at other times it reports my CPU voltage AND CPU/NB voltage jumping up to 65v


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12867678*
> You can use thermal pads or paste. I went for paste; its cheaper. Got a 30g tube of MX-2 a year ago for £5, still got more than half left after countless applications!


Did you notice any benefit from switching to paste? I have some AS5, X23 and some IC7...


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12868102*
> Did you notice any benefit from switching to paste? I have some AS5, X23 and some IC7...


Went from high 50s to low 50s. And then switched to a block, now at 30.









Never used AS5 or IC7 before, but I tried X-23 Shin Etsu before I bought the MX-2 tube (which I bought because the Shin Etsu was done in about 2 applications and I needed more) and there wasn't any noticeable difference, even though it is supposed to be quite better than MX-2.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12868479*
> Went from high 50s to low 50s. And then switched to a block, now at 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used AS5 or IC7 before, but I tried X-23 Shin Etsu before I bought the MX-2 tube (which I bought because the Shin Etsu was done in about 2 applications and I needed more) and there wasn't any noticeable difference, even though it is supposed to be quite better than MX-2.


Thanks... I have plenty of all 3 so I may give it a try. I run in the high 40's on idle right now. Go into the mid-hi 50's when gaming. 60's easily when running stability/benchmark testing but I don't worry about that as much since I am not running these types of tests 90% of my time on the computer.

I do want to go with a block also and I have the setup for it. Just not the cash. I figure I should hit low 40's at idle (have normally high ambient temps here).

Thanks for the rseponse.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12867553*
> am I going to need new thermal pads if I reseat my nb?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes I would say


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


Well piss. Wish I had known that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If you have some TIM on hand already, just cut out the impressions made with the stock TIM and place just enough fresh TIM in the middle of those new boxes. Should be perfectly fine. I did that with my board and used Shin-Etsu G751(







looks like I'll be able to order more soon) and that keeps my NB under control. I love this stuff since it has ~8 hours cure time. Also have some IC7 on hand but I just never use the stuff cause SE is the shiiiiiiiiiiiii... ...at.









~Ceadder


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Ceadder why are you RMAing?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Ceadder why are you RMAing?


Cause my Opt_2 header is not reporting back the RPMs'. I've switched fans and the one that it wasn't reporting on Opt_2 is now on Cha_1 and repositioned on the door and the door fan was moved to the top of the case(brand new fan no less) and plugged into Opt_2 and is not being reported.

I got the Instability issue figured out I think. Too many hungry power sources on the Surge protector. Soon as I removed the Netbook converter from the SP, the instability settled down. Still keeping an eye out for possible return of that but it's doubtful. Even as much as I know about Electricity and limitations of your main power source I still make n00b mistakes.









Well anyway, not wishing to play around with the Board and possible cascade effects from that Opt_2 header, it's best that I keep on the RMA. Will be Faxing in the paperwork tomorrow. It's too bad that the fan header isn't as easy a fix as unplugging from the SP.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok I am at a loss here been running some benchmarks with my 470's on hydra and noticed this. Anyone see what I am talking about? The really nice thing is that I destroy GTX 580 marks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok I am at a loss here been running some benchmarks with my 470's on hydra and noticed this. Anyone see what I am talking about? The really nice thing is that I destroy GTX 580 marks










I might be able to if that were a bigger pic. Can I call for a re-size? I'm on a 22" inch monitor and have 20/20 20/15 vision and STILL have a hard time making it out.


















~Ceadder:drink


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well apparently this board is so bad ass it can take 2 GTX 470's and make them a GTX 580







06 and vantage see them as a 580 too


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Cause my Opt_2 header is not reporting back the RPMs'. I've switched fans and the one that it wasn't reporting on Opt_2 is now on Cha_1 and repositioned on the door and the door fan was moved to the top of the case(brand new fan no less) and plugged into Opt_2 and is not being reported.

I got the Instability issue figured out I think. Too many hungry power sources on the Surge protector. Soon as I removed the Netbook converter from the SP, the instability settled down. Still keeping an eye out for possible return of that but it's doubtful. Even as much as I know about Electricity and limitations of your main power source I still make n00b mistakes.









Well anyway, not wishing to play around with the Board and possible cascade effects from that Opt_2 header, it's best that I keep on the RMA. Will be Faxing in the paperwork tomorrow. It's too bad that the fan header isn't as easy a fix as unplugging from the SP.









~Ceadder










Did you fry the OPt_2 header? Or did it just come like that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12873323*
> Did you fry the OPt_2 header? Or did it just come like that.


Nope, the header is active. It runs any fan I plug into it. It's just not reporting the speed of the fan. And drives my PC Probe II absolutely bonkers everytime I boot up the system. I finally had to disable the alarm for my sanity as well as the sanity of the neighbors. I'm sure they got tired of being woke up in the middle of the night by this incessant Klaxon alarm going off.









It USED to report just fine. And before I ran 1304, it was intermittent. Now that part of it is just dead. I tried rolling back the BIOS, I tried resetting the CMOS, I pulled the battery and left it out for 15 minutes with the PSU turned off in the back. Nothing works. I sincerely doubt that it's user stupidity that killed it. I wish it worked perfectly fine and that it was something that I hadn't thought of though. Cause I really don't enjoy pulling my MoBo on a whim. If someone has a thought I'm all ears. I even double checked the settings in my BIOS. All are in working order. Unfortunately the only two fans that will hook up to that spot are the Rear 140 and the upper 200. So that doesn't give me a lot of options to tinker with.









@eclipse... I'm sure I would have noticed that if it had been a tad bigger.







*lulz*

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Looks like I'll be getting another 470 after all

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahbrohn

DELETED TEXT

Mis-posted in this thread... Sorry.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12875504*
> Looks like I'll be getting another 470 after all
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


just wondering if you saw my post about how much power draw I am using in the other thread. I was really surprised that I am pulling as much as I am ~700W from the PSU and 845w from the wall.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12877435*
> just wondering if you saw my post about how much power draw I am using in the other thread. I was really surprised that I am pulling as much as I am ~700W from the PSU and 845w from the wall.


So I'm not the only one who was surprised? Mine pulls around 780W from the wall at 775 MHz. And I only have an 850W PSU









A quick question, does that 850W mean it can only pull 850W from the wall or it can supply 850W?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12877857*
> So I'm not the only one who was surprised? Mine pulls around 780W from the wall at 775 MHz. And I only have an 850W PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question, does that 850W mean it can only pull 850W from the wall or it can supply 850W?


means that it can supply 850W. So depending on your efficiency curve you take that percentage and multiply that by what you are pulling from the wall and that is how much load you have one the PSU.

For me:
845 from wall
845 x ~82% = ~700W being pulled from the PSU This is at *FULL* load though. 100% usage on CPU and 100% usage on both GPU's(Folding







) You wont see this gaming


----------



## Johnsen

Anyone have had any luck running a decent SLI setup on Formula yet? Im considering a couple of 460's... But just not sure if its going to run smooth enough with the SLI hack...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;12878573*
> Anyone have had any luck running a decent SLI setup on Formula yet? Im considering a couple of 460's... But just not sure if its going to run smooth enough with the SLI hack...


IIRC there are a few people running SLI setups on the formula. Sli hack is just as good as native SLi. I ran it on my old MSI 790FX-GD70 and scored the same as if it was native.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;12878573*
> Anyone have had any luck running a decent SLI setup on Formula yet? Im considering a couple of 460's... But just not sure if its going to run smooth enough with the SLI hack...


I have 2x MSI GTX 460 Hawk's running at SLI, no problems at all.

Quite happy with it.

3DMark11 link : http://3dmark.com/3dm11/906671


----------



## Ceadderman

Well looks like I was wrong about my instability issue...

Iiiiiiiiiiiit's baaaaaaaa-aaaaack









So it wasn't overpowering my SP. Probably didn't help matters none but that wasn't the issue.

However, sitting here on the client system it's having similar issues. Cursor is fluttering to beat the band. So I'm starting to wonder if the wiring in the house is up to snuff. Cause this thing is on another outlet out of the loop.









I'm sure it probably isn't helping matters that I have AMD Graphics driver hanging out til I finish this post, but this is wicked insane. Never seen anything like this.









~Ceadder


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


Anyone have had any luck running a decent SLI setup on Formula yet? Im considering a couple of 460's... But just not sure if its going to run smooth enough with the SLI hack...


Defiantly loving my GTX 460 Hawks SLI. Havent had a problem with the SLI hack, just make sure you get the most up to date version.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well looks like I was wrong about my instability issue...

Iiiiiiiiiiiit's baaaaaaaa-aaaaack









So it wasn't overpowering my SP. Probably didn't help matters none but that wasn't the issue.

However, sitting here on the client system it's having similar issues. Cursor is fluttering to beat the band. So I'm starting to wonder if the wiring in the house is up to snuff. Cause this thing is on another outlet out of the loop.









I'm sure it probably isn't helping matters that I have AMD Graphics driver hanging out til I finish this post, but this is wicked insane. Never seen anything like this.









~Ceadder










ok so what all is going on I cant remember.









BTW I dont agree with the review in your sig about 5770 Xfire....


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well looks like I was wrong about my instability issue...

Iiiiiiiiiiiit's baaaaaaaa-aaaaack









So it wasn't overpowering my SP. Probably didn't help matters none but that wasn't the issue.

However, sitting here on the client system it's having similar issues. Cursor is fluttering to beat the band. So I'm starting to wonder if the wiring in the house is up to snuff. Cause this thing is on another outlet out of the loop.









I'm sure it probably isn't helping matters that I have AMD Graphics driver hanging out til I finish this post, but this is wicked insane. Never seen anything like this.









~Ceadder










How old is your house?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Velcro: I would love to see some benchmarks cause I am always looking at hardware







Will you run 3dMark 11, @ extreme(or performance if need be) Haven 2.1,(with everything all the way up) and the stalker benchmark(I will find settings for that one) settings Ultra and


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12883232*
> ok so what all is going on I cant remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I dont agree with the review in your sig about 5770 Xfire....


Heh heh can't shoot the messenger for spreadin the message. Many 5770 owners would agree with it.









The problem is this instability issue. Apparently it may be a circuit issue in the wiring. But it never happens consistently enough to nail it down. The thing is I'm on the same line as another system is and when both systems are running they don't undercut each other for power. That might be due to the other system being on the UPS and this one not. So I can't say for sure there.

But I was on the client system and besides the ATidvag BSoD issue I noticed some of the instability that I been having on this one affect the cursor while typing in OCN. Which has me a bit concerned about the wiring in this place. It was built in the 80's so it shouldn't have this kind of issue. Though the wiring although up to Code(of that period) could be substandard.

Well anyway, I've moved the sig off the plug it was on in the Surge Protector(had it plugged into a Transformer outlet:eh-smiley) to see if that would clear it up some more. But I'm not convinced that it's not the wiring now. In fact while I was typing this out the cursor was flashing and now it's not doing it at all.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12884346*
> Heh heh can't shoot the messenger for spreadin the message. Many 5770 owners would agree with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is this instability issue. Apparently it may be a circuit issue in the wiring. But it never happens consistently enough to nail it down. The thing is I'm on the same line as another system is and when both systems are running they don't undercut each other for power. That might be due to the other system being on the UPS and this one not. So I can't say for sure there.
> 
> But I was on the client system and besides the ATidvag BSoD issue I noticed some of the instability that I been having on this one affect the cursor while typing in OCN. Which has me a bit concerned about the wiring in this place. It was built in the 80's so it shouldn't have this kind of issue. Though the wiring although up to Code(of that period) could be substandard.
> 
> Well anyway, I've moved the sig off the plug it was on in the Surge Protector(had it plugged into a Transformer outlet:eh-smiley) to see if that would clear it up some more. But I'm not convinced that it's not the wiring now. In fact while I was typing this out the cursor was flashing and now it's not doing it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That is strange but leads me to want to look into the driver area. Which GPU drivers are you using, and have you done a clean install of them? (Driversweeper)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12884400*
> That is strange but leads me to want to look into the driver area. Which GPU drivers are you using, and have you done a clean install of them? (Driversweeper)


Did that. Running 11.2 now. But it only happens when I'm in my Browser. Never happens when I'm gaming or watching movies. And I always notice it when I'm retracing back a couple pages to get to a specific page. When I see the Hz flicker I can look down in the taskbar at the hidden icons field and that whole field has got the Hz flicker.

Happens more when I have an update sitting in the start button or like today when I was running iTunes and tried playing Hoyle Board Games while waiting for excruciatingly long page load to complete. At least seeing it on the other system has given me hope that it's not just my system with this issue.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12884571*
> Did that. Running 11.2 now. But it only happens when I'm in my Browser. Never happens when I'm gaming or watching movies. And I always notice it when I'm retracing back a couple pages to get to a specific page. When I see the Hz flicker I can look down in the taskbar at the hidden icons field and that whole field has got the Hz flicker.
> 
> Happens more when I have an update sitting in the start button or like today when I was running iTunes and tried playing Hoyle Board Games while waiting for excruciatingly long page load to complete. At least seeing it on the other system has given me hope that it's not just my system with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I personally had a horrid experience with the 11.2 driver and went back to the 10.7


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not doubting you. I just haven't had bad experience with it. Only really bad driver experience I ever had was running 10.4 and that was easily solvable by rolling the system back to 10.2 or 9.8

Don't really remember now cause it seems so long ago. Of course being down for months on end you tend to forget the simple things.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

i allso had a horrid experience with the 11.2 and went back to the 10.7


----------



## Ceadderman

The problem is that this has been happening since before 11.2. If the system was stable before updating the driver I would probably think the same thing.

Hey at least it's not NVidia's latest driver. There was a review that someone was doing of the GTX 590 and that poor MoBo bit the dust when they tried to OC the card. Glad that wasn't my board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12884571*
> Did that. Running 11.2 now. But it only happens when I'm in my Browser. Never happens when I'm gaming or watching movies. And I always notice it when I'm retracing back a couple pages to get to a specific page. When I see the Hz flicker I can look down in the taskbar at the hidden icons field and that whole field has got the Hz flicker.
> 
> Happens more when I have an update sitting in the start button or like today when I was running iTunes and tried playing Hoyle Board Games while waiting for excruciatingly long page load to complete. At least seeing it on the other system has given me hope that it's not just my system with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Silly question and just a thought but, have you tried different browsers? May sound silly but on my laptop at work (I know... not a good comparison) which is rather old by todays standards and still running XP SP3, I need to use Firefox. U.S. Customs website will not function properly under Chrome or IE8 for some reason and I need that site daily. NO ONE ELSE in my office has that problem.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12887917*
> Silly question and just a thought but, have you tried different browsers? May sound silly but on my laptop at work (I know... not a good comparison) which is rather old by todays standards and still running XP SP3, I need to use Firefox. U.S. Customs website will not function properly under Chrome or IE8 for some reason and I need that site daily. NO ONE ELSE in my office has that problem.


I put Safari on the Client PC, to see if his BSoD issue would stop. Haven't used it yet since I ganged his RAM. Gonna check to see if I can recreate the issue in Safari.

I had the same issue happen to the Netbook the other day though and it runs XP as well. But agin I was plugged into a Transformer outlet in the surge protector.

So far so good on the stability since I moved the Sigs plug to a different outlet. Could be that it wasn't liking it and was putting noise on the line and messing with everything else. Won't know till I get more apps open. That's really not one issue I want to willingly replicate. Not only does it mess with my eyes but I'm not keen on instability.









But I did think of running another Browser. But that's as a last resort since I hate IExploder and FFox is a memory hog. I've heard Chrome is worse. So if I don't have to move back to the Fox I'd be much happier. I used to love that browser til I put it on my Netbook. Saw how much RAM is used and it got replaced til I needed to use it to watch Netflix. Only use IE to update.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

has anyone looked at the AM3+ mb. that gigabyte has released it looks like a throwback to me


----------



## richie_2010

hi, i need help with my temps i cant seem to understand them, in everest n idle at 1.1 volts stock my cpu is saying 33c and cores 13 and a know this has got to be wrong, ive reseated my h50 3 times now and still same. im not sure due to the faulty readings if its +10 or -10 on the cpu. but it seems high. any help apreciated


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12888016*
> has anyone looked at the AM3+ mb. that gigabyte has released it looks like a throwback to me


Do you mean throwback as in catch and release or...









I've seen it but I'm not following your line of thought.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888053*
> hi, i need help with my temps i cant seem to understand them, in everest n idle at 1.1 volts stock my cpu is saying 33c and cores 13 and a know this has got to be wrong, ive reseated my h50 3 times now and still same. im not sure due to the faulty readings if its +10 or -10 on the cpu. but it seems high. any help apreciated


DL PC Probe II from Asus site and read the CPU Socket temp with Asus mobo's, and than for a good comparison try HWMonitor and AIDA64 which can be found on the OP.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12888087*
> DL PC Probe II from Asus site and read the CPU Socket temp with Asus mobo's, and than for a good comparison try HWMonitor and AIDA64 which can be found on the OP.


sorry i have aida64 thats whats showing me the temps, will try pc probe hwmonitor showing me the same, recently upgraded to a haf x with the 140mm in top exausting with 2 nf-p12 exhauting on h50


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888116*
> sorry i have aida64 thats whats showing me the temps, will try pc probe hwmonitor showing me the same, recently upgraded to a haf x with the 140mm in top exausting with 2 nf-p12 exhauting on h50


Generally most here consider PC Probe II the final word when monitoring.


----------



## richie_2010

i get errors on that when i install, will try again and tell you what pops up


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888142*
> i get errors on that when i install, will try again and tell you what pops up


On my setup it can be a little glitchy if you have other monitoring utilities open at the same time just for a FYI. And the latest HWMonitor Pro version will have all the goodies that match 100% with PC Probe II. Here's how mine runs/looks. It's still mighty chilly in my shack as I just threw some more wood into the wood stove lol, ambient is 19.4c.


----------



## richie_2010

pc probe 2 telling me 39c little warm in here today but its like this when colder aswell


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12888181*
> On my setup it can be a little glitchy if you have other monitoring utilities open at the same time just for a FYI. And the latest HWMonitor Pro version will have all the goodies that match 100% with PC Probe II. Here's how mine runs/looks. It's still mighty chilly in my shack as I just threw some more wood into the wood stove lol, ambient is 19.4c.


15c here and I'm showing 30c on the ole PC Probe II and 45c on the NB.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888243*
> pc probe 2 telling me 39c little warm in here today but its like this when colder aswell


Remember Thubbie reports under it's true temp. It's a bit like Intel that way.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Hopefully that 39c isn't with a stock OC is it? What's your room ambient?


----------



## richie_2010

hw monitor an aida showing same 49nb and 34 cpu but probe is 39 for cpu, seems like 5c out on aida


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12888268*
> Hopefully that 39c isn't with a stock OC is it? What's your room ambient?


that stock at 1.1 volt and room ambient near 25c using h50


----------



## bo40

as in throwback i mean looks like to me that they steped backwards in features and technoligy


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888259*
> 15c here and I'm showing 30c on the ole PC Probe II and 45c on the NB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Thubbie reports under it's true temp. It's a bit like Intel that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


15c? I hope that's outside temp lol. I'd be in my snow suit if it was indoor temp lol. I love my wood stove and it spoils me, keeps the house between 74-78F most of the time. Just these early mornings after a good night sleep are a bit tough sometimes lol.


----------



## richie_2010

ZALMAN CNPS9900 NT CPU Cooler
ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler
concidering trying one of these see if that will show any difference


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12888291*
> as in throwback i mean looks like to me that they steped backwards in features and technoligy


I don't think so.

It's got 3.0 is an 870 chipset and pretty much all the features one should expect from a $95 board. Now if it were $170 and up? Yeah I would say that. Still that's a solid entrant into the AM3+ market. You just know they launched it early due to Asus making that bold claim that it could run AM3+ on their 890 chipset boards with nothing but a BIOS upgrade.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

i hope your right and i hope we can run the bulldozer on our extreems or i hope asus comes up with a new crosshair for it if it wont i no one thing for sure this bulldozer platform will probably be my last build for a while as my computer habit is getting fairly expensive


----------



## Cmoney

I don't know if this has been said already, but there is a BIOS update specifically for AM3+ CPU testing on the ASUS website now. Oh the possibilities


----------



## Ceadderman

Well some tech already dropped Bulldozer in connection to Formula so I wouldn't fret too much. That coupled with the Event Horizon digiflier that Asus(Taiwan) put out has me pretty much convinced that BD is destined for great things on my MoBo. It lists off the Extreme and Formula at the top of the list and states BIOS 3012. You can find it all in the hotly contested Asus Crosshair to support Bulldozer with BIOS thread. It's named something along that line anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## richie_2010

just got hwmonitor pro and that shows cpu at 34 aswell, pc probe showing 39


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888322*
> ZALMAN CNPS9900 NT CPU Cooler
> ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa
> ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler
> concidering trying one of these see if that will show any difference


Why? 39c on an unlapped CPU with the H50 is pretty dang good. I have the H50 on my 955BE and am running 30c. I had to Lapp to get that temp. I doubt that any Zalman will cool that well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888419*
> just got hwmonitor pro and that shows cpu at 34 aswell, pc probe showing 39


PC Probe II is giving you the max temp as your temp am I correct? If so don't sweat it. You'll just have to remember that for future reference.

PC Probe II reports back every 5 seconds whereas HWMonitor will report on time. That's by default of course you can lessen the report time if you wish. Me I leave it at default.









My apologies for DP. Thought someone would follow up after my last post.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888450*
> PC Probe II is giving you the max temp as your temp am I correct? If so don't sweat it. You'll just have to remember that for future reference.
> 
> PC Probe II reports back every 5 seconds whereas HWMonitor will report on time. That's by default of course you can lessen the report time if you wish. Me I leave it at default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for DP. Thought someone would follow up after my last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


pc probe is showing 39 so is 5 out from aida at 34 so pc probe is max, on the 1055t thread it said that the sensors are out by 10c on the cpu so would that make it 49


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888322*
> ZALMAN CNPS9900 NT CPU Cooler
> ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa
> ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler
> concidering trying one of these see if that will show any difference


I'd rule out the Arctic Freezer Pro, not enough heat pipes and designed for dual cores and maybe a quad at best. Can't say about the others, but I've run the Arctic Freezer back when I had a 555 x2 BE on this board and ended up going with a Mugen W/push pull GT AP-15's which worked real well for a dual core. But even the Mugen didn't keep me happy with the 1090T at 4.0. That's when I got the Rasa 750 RS360 and now I'm running what is currently in sig rig and very happy with temps.

Did I misunderstand? Is 39c under load? If so, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888570*
> pc probe is showing 39 so is 5 out from aida at 34 so pc probe is max, on the 1055t thread it said that the sensors are out by 10c on the cpu so would that make it 49


Correct. But PC Probe II reports every 5 seconds. Not 5c. Just in case I didn't word that correctly.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## richie_2010

sandman: its 39 in pc probe at idle, stock clocks and 1.1 volts, its just worrying as to why its so high but only goes to 45c under load

ceeder: its showing 34c in aida and 39c in probe left it displaying for a few mins, i know what you mean bout the 5 second check thing, i was meaning cos i use aida normally so i would have to remember to +5c to that figure

my gtx 260 has the freezer x2 so it blows into the case and my side panel intakes, should i reverse that to exhaust help pull that heat out

oh and thanks for your help guys


----------



## The Sandman

I thought 39c on idle is what you meant, ya that's running warm for sure. All you can do is try and see what making the side fan as exhaust will do but typically it's used as intake to help cool GPU and mobo.
You may need to increase the rear exhaust, (not sure what cfm your running) but my case is now using a 68cfm rear Enermax Magma 120mm and a 65cfm Scythe 140mm top exhaust and the stock NZXT (35-40cfm) side intake fan. I also mounted a med power 80mm behind the optical bay to aid in cooling Ram, NB, SB and VRM HS's. I've heard a little about the CH50's not doing all that well, but it should defiantly be doing better than 39c on a stock OC idle. You'll have to play around with air flow a bit and just see how it helps. But it would seem somethings up with that idle temp. What fans do you have on the rad? RPM? This might also be an issue. Need good static pressure for radiators like Gentle Typhoon AP-15's at 1850 rpm. In your case might need even more. Perhaps Ceadderman can help in this area I believe he runs a CH50.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm not OC'ed at the moment and lapped and I get 30c Idle with my H50. That's pretty solid considering that a stock 955 BE runs about 42c at Idle.

If he's running stock and depending on his ambients(humidity playing a factory like it always does) 39(+10)c isn't a bad temp. The thing to do though as Sandman says is to play around with the H50 a bit and see which gives better temps. Intake or Exhaust. Front, Top or Rear mounting. I have mine set up in the top/Exhaust with the stock fan carved out and only the housing remains working as a shroud between the Pusher fan and the Radiator which improves flow over having the pusher fan mounted directly to the Radiator. I've included a few pics so you can see what I did.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


has anyone looked at the AM3+ mb. that gigabyte has released it looks like a throwback to me


YES! It also has a AM3 socket!
Looks like some one had to be first to get into the AM3+ bracket?

I want a Crosshair V at least


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888053*
> hi, i need help with my temps i cant seem to understand them, in everest n idle at 1.1 volts stock my cpu is saying 33c and cores 13 and a know this has got to be wrong, ive reseated my h50 3 times now and still same. im not sure due to the faulty readings if its +10 or -10 on the cpu. but it seems high. any help apreciated


Try PC Probe II it is a good and known standard


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12890374*
> Try PC Probe II it is a good and known standard


We already got him there Sandman an Me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888243*
> pc probe 2 telling me 39c little warm in here today but its like this when colder aswell


This is was PC Probe shows for my system at idle
ambiant 21C
CPU at 4013 mhz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888322*
> ZALMAN CNPS9900 NT CPU Cooler
> ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa
> ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler
> concidering trying one of these see if that will show any difference


I have a ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa it is very good but the ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm is a lot better I like my new ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm it runs about 5 C less than my ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa does

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074

The ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm will let you use all 4 memory slots with ease


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888401*
> Well some tech already dropped Bulldozer in connection to Formula so I wouldn't fret too much. That coupled with the Event Horizon digiflier that Asus(Taiwan) put out has me pretty much convinced that BD is destined for great things on my MoBo. It lists off the Extreme and Formula at the top of the list and states BIOS 3012. You can find it all in the hotly contested Asus Crosshair to support Bulldozer with BIOS thread. It's named something along that line anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


If BD is destined for great things like competing with intel will it cost as much as intel


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12888570*
> pc probe is showing 39 so is 5 out from aida at 34 so pc probe is max, on the 1055t thread it said that the sensors are out by 10c on the cpu so would that make it 49


As long as PC Probe II is under 62 C for the CPU your good


----------



## JCG

I know its not my place to say this Tweeky, but could you cut down on your double posting, please?







Sorry, its just that your last 4 posts were within <10mins of each other and this has happened on multiple occassions. If you're answering multiple questions, please use the Edit and/or Multi-quote buttons.


----------



## Charleslong30

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735503

could anyone help me figure out why my ram mhz is low? I have Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB x4 DDR3 1600MHz, and when I set bios to 1600mhz I cant run for long without BSOD.

(p.s. I'm complete OC rookie)

I'm having a few issues with BSOD at random times for no "apparent" reason, I'm just wondering if perhaps I got some components together that maybe shouldnt be.

** ok added system specs.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charleslong30;12892228*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735503
> 
> could anyone help me figure out why my ram mhz is low? I have Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB x4 DDR3 1600MHz, and when I set bios to 1600mhz I cant run for long without BSOD.
> 
> (p.s. I'm complete OC rookie)
> 
> I'm having a few issues with BSOD at random times for no "apparent" reason, I'm just wondering if perhaps I got some components together that maybe shouldnt be.


Please go to your User CP. On the left you will see add system. Fill that out and it will post your system specs for us like ours are so that we can see what you are working with.
Right now your running 1333 but I am pretty sure we can get you up to 1600.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charleslong30;12892228*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735503
> 
> could anyone help me figure out why my ram mhz is low? I have Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB x4 DDR3 1600MHz, and when I set bios to 1600mhz I cant run for long without BSOD.
> 
> (p.s. I'm complete OC rookie)
> 
> I'm having a few issues with BSOD at random times for no "apparent" reason, I'm just wondering if perhaps I got some components together that maybe shouldnt be.
> 
> ** ok added system specs.


you may like to try this:
go to page 3-10 in the extreme manual
sec 3.3.2 Ai Overclock Tuner

set it to D.O.C.P.
in the DRAM O.C. Profile select DDR3-1600Mhz
if it ask if you want to up the voltage then do so

save settings


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12890705*
> If BD is destined for great things like competing with intel will it cost as much as intel


Price does not matter to me as long as it fits my socket!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12893630*
> Price does not matter to me as long as it fits my socket!


This sounds... sooooo wrong......


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12894365*
> This sounds... sooooo wrong......


I thought so too but I WANT BD NOW!!! and it must work with my board!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12891279*
> I know its not my place to say this Tweeky, but could you cut down on your double posting, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, its just that your last 4 posts were within <10mins of each other and this has happened on multiple occassions. If you're answering multiple questions, please use the Edit and/or Multi-quote buttons.


i hate to tell you this JCG but if this site isnt to talk about your problems withb your computer what is i quit useing this site because of pompus asses like you before and i wouldnt mind doin it agin


----------



## Charleslong30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12893108*
> you may like to try this:
> go to page 3-10 in the extreme manual
> sec 3.3.2 Ai Overclock Tuner
> 
> set it to D.O.C.P.
> in the DRAM O.C. Profile select DDR3-1600Mhz
> if it ask if you want to up the voltage then do so
> 
> save settings


ok I think I have a little bit more figured out, the mhz number is 1/2 the total because its dual channel right? I was reading that at first and thinking 660mghz wth! supposed to be 1600 =P.

so far so good its running 1600 now, I'll keep an eye on temps n such. ** idling at 43c (is that ok or should I try to fix the cooling?) I think it should be lower for water cooling.

** http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735764


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12894572*
> I thought so too but I WANT BD NOW!!! and it must work with my board!


Here is to hoping it will. Id love that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12894785*
> i hate to tell you this JCG but if this site isnt to talk about your problems withb your computer what is i quit useing this site because of pompus asses like you before and i wouldnt mind doin it agin


Problem is that TOS says not to double post. So he was in the right asking for this. Lets try to keep it civil in here k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charleslong30;12894930*
> ok I think I have a little bit more figured out, the mhz number is 1/2 the total because its dual channel right? I was reading that at first and thinking 660mghz wth! supposed to be 1600 =P.
> 
> so far so good its running 1600 now, I'll keep an eye on temps n such. ** idling at 43c (is that ok or should I try to fix the cooling?) I think it should be lower for water cooling.
> 
> ** http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735764


That would be correct









Idle is why high. I would reseat the block.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12895538*
> Here is to hoping it will. Id love that.


I danced a jig in the living room when I figured out that BD will be in my MoBo soon as I can afford one.









But Tweeky lad, to compete with Intel on AMD money you gotta undercut the hell out of them. I mean they did just launch SB at a base price of ~$300. A CPU that for all intents and purposes is better than any CPU they had out before the 990x.

Oh and they have to retain their Overclockability unlike Sandy Bridge. You can overclock them, just not on the scale that you could overclock the previous Intel CPUs'. And from what I'e gathered you won't be able to do so unless you buy their highest speed Sandy. I could be mistaken, but if this is true then Intel could be limiting their own market enough for AMD to kick them in the pit...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Charleslong30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12895566*
> That would be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle is why high. I would reseat the block.


thank you I will reseat.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charleslong30;12894930*
> ok I think I have a little bit more figured out, the mhz number is 1/2 the total because its dual channel right? I was reading that at first and thinking 660mghz wth! supposed to be 1600 =P.
> 
> so far so good its running 1600 now, I'll keep an eye on temps n such. ** idling at 43c (is that ok or should I try to fix the cooling?) I think it should be lower for water cooling.
> 
> ** http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735764


It is the differance between single sided memory and memory with chips on both side.
i do not know about your water system
cpu should always be less than 62 C


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;12891279*
> I know its not my place to say this Tweeky, but could you cut down on your double posting, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, its just that your last 4 posts were within <10mins of each other and this has happened on multiple occassions. If you're answering multiple questions, please use the Edit and/or Multi-quote buttons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12894785*
> i hate to tell you this JCG but if this site isnt to talk about your problems withb your computer what is i quit useing this site because of pompus asses like you before and i wouldnt mind doin it agin


Its ok i will try to do better
I got it figured out now


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12895897*
> I danced a jig in the living room when I figured out that BD will be in my MoBo soon as I can afford one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Tweeky lad, to compete with Intel on AMD money you gotta undercut the hell out of them. I mean they did just launch SB at a base price of ~$300. A CPU that for all intents and purposes is better than any CPU they had out before the 990x.
> 
> Oh and they have to retain their Overclockability unlike Sandy Bridge. You can overclock them, just not on the scale that you could overclock the previous Intel CPUs'. And from what I'e gathered you won't be able to do so unless you buy their highest speed Sandy. I could be mistaken, but if this is true then Intel could be limiting their own market enough for AMD to kick them in the pit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Its going to be a lonnnnnng time til June 11







"BD day"


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12896571*
> Its ok i will try to do better
> I got it figured out now


Hey Tweeky please explain to me how to use the type post you just made like that. I'm serious, I feel like a complete butthead that I haven't figured that part out yet lol. There's so many times I wanted to quote just part of a post instead of the whole thing. Ya I can get my 1090T stable at 4222MHz and all but can't figure out how to make a partial quote in the forum yet


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12896711*
> Hey Tweeky please explain to me how to use the type post you just made like that. I'm serious, I feel like a complete butthead that I haven't figured that part out yet lol. There's so many times I wanted to quote just part of a post instead of the whole thing. Ya I can get my 1090T stable at 4222MHz and all but can't figure out how to make a partial quote in the forum yet


I am not the best

to shorten a post like the part above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12896711*
> ..................


{quote=The Sandman;12896711} .................. {/quote}

you have to keep the first part in square brackets and the last part in square brackets you can do what you like with the part in the middle

when you are singed-in in the lower right there is a blue box with "+ each time you click it it saves it and when you click quote it collects them all

i may need help with this thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Awesome man, thank you. I've been wanting to ask that question for so long. I was thinking I was the only one who didn't know how to do it


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Its going to be a lonnnnnng time til June 11 "BD day"


Is that the supposed release date?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12897120*
> Is that the supposed release date?


yes


----------



## Mr.Steve

*excretes brick


----------



## Avanti

Hello all, I'm new to the site and already begging for help...

I would like to know what your thoughts are on some decent RAM for my rig, as I have 2x2gb Corsair and 2x2gb OCZ in now, but I'm thinking they are holding me back a bit and I'd like a matched 8gb set.
xfire IV formula, win7 64, 1090t, etc. as below. Let me know what else I can tell you, thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12898609*
> Hello all, I'm new to the site and already begging for help...
> 
> I would like to know what your thoughts are on some decent RAM for my rig, as I have 2x2gb Corsair and 2x2gb OCZ in now, but I'm thinking they are holding me back a bit and I'd like a matched 8gb set.
> xfire IV formula, win7 64, 1090t, etc. as below. Let me know what else I can tell you, thanks!


I'm running the Corsair Dominators AMD Edition 1333s' and they are magnificent. I'm only selling them cause I need the money and cause I'm scaling back to 4 gigs. I even got the Red GT tops for them so they match the board better.

Even if you didn't buy mine I would suggest them over most sticks cause Corsair is the shizzle.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12890177*
> Well I'm not OC'ed at the moment and lapped and I get 30c Idle with my H50. That's pretty solid considering that a stock 955 BE runs about 42c at Idle.
> 
> If he's running stock and depending on his ambients(humidity playing a factory like it always does) 39(+10)c isn't a bad temp. The thing to do though as Sandman says is to play around with the H50 a bit and see which gives better temps. Intake or Exhaust. Front, Top or Rear mounting. I have mine set up in the top/Exhaust with the stock fan carved out and only the housing remains working as a shroud between the Pusher fan and the Radiator which improves flow over having the pusher fan mounted directly to the Radiator. I've included a few pics so you can see what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i have 2 noctua nf-p12s on my rad exhausting the heat, tested with peice of paper and it pushing away. im going to try different ways tomoorow as im at work till 5 today and my gf hates me messin with my comp when she gets home so...
going to try
top fans off
side fan reversed
h50 in top
will report back with differences. just need buy a thermometer for my room







i tried the temp things i got with my board beteween the cpu and h50 and got -30 you think i could put wrong way round on connector cos i could use these
sorry 4 long post


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12899068*
> i have 2 noctua nf-p12s on my rad exhausting the heat, tested with peice of paper and it pushing away. im going to try different ways tomoorow as im at work till 5 today and my gf hates me messin with my comp when she gets home so...
> going to try
> top fans off
> side fan reversed
> h50 in top
> will report back with differences. just need buy a thermometer for my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried the temp things i got with my board beteween the cpu and h50 and got -30 you think i could put wrong way round on connector cos i could use these
> sorry 4 long post


I don't use a thermometer. I use the thermostat. I dial it down and then increase the dial until I hear it kick. That tells me where the temp is. Of course if your thermostat is not in the room it's going to be different but not by much I imagine unless you sleep in an oven or a freezer.









Now I may be reading this wrong but you sandwiched a temperature probe in between the surfaces of your CPU and H50? I'm not sure I've heard of that since our boards have temperature headers to connect to and we can mount probes in high temp areas that would be of most concern. So might I be incorrect and shouldn't assume the worst? That it's in free space between the CPU and the Radiator? Not trying to offend just pretty tired after trying to figure out BSoD issues on this client system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;12894785*
> i hate to tell you this JCG but if this site isnt to talk about your problems withb your computer what is i quit useing this site because of pompus asses like you before and i wouldnt mind doin it agin


I never asked anyone to stop talking about their computers. I made a polite request to Tweeky about his posts. And if you want to quit again, feel free, I certainly won't be holding you back.

Have a good day.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12896648*
> Its going to be a lonnnnnng time til June 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BD day"


BUT enough time to set aside a lil something ($) to have the $300 on hand by the time BD hits the shelves!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12899560*
> BUT enough time to set aside a lil something ($) to have the $300 on hand by the time BD hits the shelves!!!


*Amen*

Anyone want to buy my XBox and games? That would certainly get my closer.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avanti*


Hello all, I'm new to the site and already begging for help...

I would like to know what your thoughts are on some decent RAM for my rig, as I have 2x2gb Corsair and 2x2gb OCZ in now, but I'm thinking they are holding me back a bit and I'd like a matched 8gb set.
xfire IV formula, win7 64, 1090t, etc. as below. Let me know what else I can tell you, thanks!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231311
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231416
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231435

these are ones i would put in my board
your price range would help
the one at the top is my first choice
the 4th one would be my 2nd

the ones in my sig would be my first choice but are not available any more


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I don't use a thermometer. I use the thermostat. I dial it down and then increase the dial until I hear it kick. That tells me where the temp is. Of course if your thermostat is not in the room it's going to be different but not by much I imagine unless you sleep in an oven or a freezer.









Now I may be reading this wrong but you sandwiched a temperature probe in between the surfaces of your CPU and H50? I'm not sure I've heard of that since our boards have temperature headers to connect to and we can mount probes in high temp areas that would be of most concern. So might I be incorrect and shouldn't assume the worst? That it's in free space between the CPU and the Radiator? Not trying to offend just pretty tired after trying to figure out BSoD issues on this client system.









~Ceadder










i dont have a thermostat in my room its downstairs in living room, will have a look at it though. in the extreme box for my mb i got some temp probes and ive got the headers on my mb but i think i put it in the wrong way, but since realising i took it oot (the end on them are no thicker than a peice of paper)
oh and i wish my room was like a freezer i hate the heat....


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

I have a voltage question...

I'm running my 1055T @3.82 with 1.375V on BIOS.

But when I use CPU-Z or CPUMonitor voltages get to 1.415 on max and varies 1.39 - 1.415

Is it normal? And from which voltage i should base on when saying the voltage i'm running on OC?

Thanks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


I have a voltage question...

I'm running my 1055T @3.82 with 1.375V on BIOS.

But when I use CPU-Z or CPUMonitor voltages get to 1.415 on max and varies 1.39 - 1.415

Is it normal? And from which voltage i should base on when saying the voltage i'm running on OC?

Thanks.


yes 
the motherboard will adjust the voltage automatically by default
say 1.39 @ idle and 1.415 loaded or varies 1.39 - 1.415 if you like
keep eye on cpu temperature it should not go above 62 C
PC Probe II is good for temperatures


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231311
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231416
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231435

these are ones i would put in my board
your price range would help
the one at the top is my first choice
the 4th one would be my 2nd

the ones in my sig would be my first choice but are not available any more










Thanks for the suggestions! I am not limited to "inexpensive" units, so that Corsair pair would be possible. And because I am a noob of sorts, 2x4Gb will be "better" than 4x2gb? Or will 2x4Gb channels of higher performance ram be better than 4x2Gb of mediocre stuff?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12903217*
> Thanks for the suggestions! I am not limited to "inexpensive" units, so that Corsair pair would be possible. And because I am a noob of sorts, 2x4Gb will be "better" than 4x2gb? Or will 2x4Gb channels of higher performance ram be better than 4x2Gb of mediocre stuff?


2x4Gb will be "better" than 4x2gb


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12903763*
> 2x4Gb will be "better" than 4x2gb


Yes, that's what I had expected to learn, so 2x4Gb it will be. Will the active cooling on the modules interfere with the CPU cooler? There's not much room there, unless I use the 2nd channel slots, which isn't optimum, right?


----------



## paceee

hey guys.. sorry for interrupting the flow of things, but I just got the crosshair IV formula. I have a 1055T... what should I do to get it up to 4ghz? with a 14 multi. i need all the voltages and LLC(??) settings

also, i seem to have problems running my 4x2gb g.skill ripjaws... what voltages do i need to set to run that stable? CPU/NB at 1.37? it defaults at 1.2 though :S

another problem... this thing is brand new... do i have the northbridge problem? and how can i check?

lastly, i have bios version 1304... according to cpu-z. am i good?

thanks guys!


----------



## Mr.Steve

20x multi
200 FSB
1.425 vcore
with that ram setup give the DIMMS 1.7v
CPU/NB 1.375
HT 2000MHz
NB 2800MHz

also what are your stock RAM timings?


----------



## paceee

thanks mr. steve!

stock ram timings 9-9-9-24-2T

i can't do 20x multi as i have a 1055T (not 1090)


----------



## Mr.Steve

right right, locked multi >.<

Just found an article that might help you out Here

You would need your FSB up to 290 to hit 4060MHz
But you may run into issues with other components @ those speeds
clock back the ram, and try and keep the NB around 2800-3000, and the HT around 2000-2100


----------



## paceee

repped, thanks mr. steve

will see if this works


----------



## Mr.Steve

not a problem







I love overclocking!

just a tip, if the system boots into windows and Blue Screens, you need more vcore voltage
if it freezes, most likely a memory related issue (i.e cpu/nb not having enough voltage, or mem timings)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12904167*
> Yes, that's what I had expected to learn, so 2x4Gb it will be. Will the active cooling on the modules interfere with the CPU cooler? There's not much room there, unless I use the 2nd channel slots, which isn't optimum, right?


i use the 2nd channel slots because of the cooler
with high freq. memory it is best to use the 2nd channel slots
this cooler is my favorite because it really cools and allows you to use all 4 channels

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118075


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12905319*
> right right, locked multi >.<
> 
> Just found an article that might help you out Here
> 
> You would need your FSB up to 290 to hit 4060MHz
> But you may run into issues with other components @ those speeds
> clock back the ram, and try and keep the NB around 2800-3000, and the HT around 2000-2100


290 is easily accomplished it's when you try to go over ~320 that the trouble begins. Above 250 you may need more NB voltage (motherboard NB not CPU-NB) for the 320 I run I need 1.55v on the NB.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12907049*
> i use the 2nd channel slots because of the cooler
> with high freq. memory it is best to use the 2nd channel slots
> this cooler is my favorite because it really cools and allows you to use all 4 channels
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118075


The H50 allows you to do that and gives great temps.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12907260*
> The H50 allows you to do that and gives great temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yes, I think if I changed my cooler I'd try the H50, but I have heard (no pun!) that it can be a bit loud, so I'll stick with my Noctua for now.

Now to see which ram modules I end up with...









Just about to try ROG Connect for the first time, wish me luck!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12907417*
> Yes, I think if I changed my cooler I'd try the H50, but I have heard (no pun!) *that it can be a bit loud*, so I'll stick with my Noctua for now.
> 
> Now to see which ram modules I end up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to try ROG Connect for the first time, wish me luck!


Not true. If I unplugged my fans from the CPU header I wouldn't hear the H50 above my other fans. Only reason I'd have to do that is cause I run LED Yate Loon High Speeds. The plastic is stiffer and High Speeds in non LED are loud enough.









Soon as I can sell some items I'm gonna get some Mediums and shelve these ones for emergency use or for high ambient days.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Avanti

Well, as we type, at virtually idle (about 6% use), my temp is 42 C when ambient is 21 C. I'll crank it up and see what a load does to it...
Only hits 57 C at a full load now, but of course I am not OCing yet...


----------



## paceee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12907071*
> 290 is easily accomplished it's when you try to go over ~320 that the trouble begins. Above 250 you may need more NB voltage (motherboard NB not CPU-NB) for the 320 I run I need 1.55v on the NB.


errr that's pretty nuts isn't it? nb default is 1.1v.....???


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> errr that's pretty nuts isn't it? nb default is 1.1v.....???


i was gonna say...i run 1.275 @ 260, that seems a bit high

how did those settings work out for you?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paceee;12907854*
> errr that's pretty nuts isn't it? nb default is 1.1v.....???


Yes and 1.25 is as high as you want to go on air...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paceee;12907854*
> errr that's pretty nuts isn't it? nb default is 1.1v.....???


Not really Still in the green voltage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12907901*
> i was gonna say...i run 1.275 @ 260, that seems a bit high
> 
> how did those settings work out for you?


They work out great for me







and I never!!!!!! see over 60* on my NB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12908001*
> Yes and 1.25 is as high as you want to go on air...


WHAT!!!!!!!!!! Crap I am screwed then.......

Want to clarify here I am not talking about the CPU-NB(IMC) (which I happen to run at 1.53 load) I am talking about the NB(clock generator) on the motherboard itself. I have been running 1.55 through it sense almost day one, I have always run "high"(not according to asus) voltage through my NB's because they generate the clocks so if I want High FSB(and I do and so should you) I have to give it voltage.

BTW it's 65nm, in other words can take a crap load of voltage!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> BTW it's 65nm, in other words can take a crap load of voltage!


You do have a point, and I think I might do a couple suicide runs just for personal testing


----------



## paceee

man ***, you're crazy.... max cpu-nb should be 1.4? CRAZYYY

my nb temps are 60 apparently... should i be sad?

anyways, i dont think i can get it stable at 4ghz.... tried 286x14, and it bsods (driver IQRL not equal or something).

i shouldnt throw more than 1.45 volts at the cpu anyways, cuz my idle temp is 41 :S


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/777378-official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking.html

according to El gappo, and others sources ive seen. 1.2-1.25v is max for the NB clock gen.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paceee;12908666*
> my nb temps are 60 apparently... should i be sad?


If you have a Formula yes. If not it's whatever the MoBo manufacturer stipulates it's capable of.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## paceee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12908760*
> If you have a Formula yes. If not it's whatever the MoBo manufacturer stipulates it's capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


yeah i have a formula.... grrrrr same version as you.

i thought the nb temp problems only applied to the old versions.... :S


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paceee;12909178*
> yeah i have a formula.... grrrrr same version as you.
> 
> i thought the nb temp problems only applied to the old versions.... :S


Which you might have ended up with somehow. Just pull your heatsink check the coverage by the stock TIM. If no contact, then you need to do the full fix which is simple enough by taking and matching your NB standoff to your SB. You have to shorten it to the same length as the SB. Even if you have coverage I would suggest doing that as well.

Then reseat the sink(temporarily) to give the TIM the chance to be indented by the chipsets. Remove an take an Xacto knife and carve out the TIM from the edge of the indentation in. Once you've given yourself a neat box, you can take some fresh TIM and leave just enough to get good coverage on the chipset. Apply the TIM to the sink not the chipset. It will get good coverage and hopefully keep the excess off the resistors.

Slap it back together and you're all done. I'm averaging about 45c on my NB now after doing that fix.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

So what do you guys think about the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula block? Got new one for a good price. How much does it lower the NB/SB?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...rclocking.html

according to El gappo, and others sources ive seen. 1.2-1.25v is max for the NB clock gen.


well I dont know what to tell you or them other then I have been running it @ 1.55 sense 10/26/2010 with no problems at all. This is also on air, Stock air.

Quote:



northbridge Freq,
Keep going up until you find that limit where you can't go any higher without passing 1.4v, find the minimum voltage, save and move on


Again I am screwed, I use 1.53 load, and have been sense almost day one and this chip is older then my board. I am under water for this one though.

I am not saying gappo is wrong as for the most part he is not but, Nothing on my rig is broken, or overheating. If it dies 5 years sooner then MTFB no prob as MTFB is usually ~10 years, and I find it hard to keep hardware over a year or two.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


So what do you guys think about the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula block? Got new one for a good price. How much does it lower the NB/SB?



I will not touch another EK nickle block after my 5870 block lost almost all of its nickle. Infact I am not sure I will ever get ek anything again because of that, and their stance on it.(not their problem, the customer must have done something wrong. Instead of, we had a problem with our nickle plating and are sending out replacements.)


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Gotta love this board


----------



## Mr.Steve

ooo pretty light


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12910746*
> I will not touch another EK nickle block after my 5870 block lost almost all of its nickle. Infact I am not sure I will ever get ek anything again because of that, and their stance on it.(not their problem, the customer must have done something wrong. Instead of, we had a problem with our nickle plating and are sending out replacements.)


You should get 2x GTX 580s with DangerDen 580 blocks... now if only someone was selling them (look in sig







)

I keep checking on LucidLogix... no new driver updates since January 17th and that was a hotfix...

@All, people having NB temp issues on new boards? They must be still selling the older revisions. The fix for this is relatively easy.

@Eclipse, lower that darn NB voltage. Thats like 200mV higher than necessary







What happened to the 5870s/580 plan ??? PM me your gmail email Eclipse so you can edit those Hydralogix benchies and charts, in case I am still in a video game... for the next year or so


----------



## vespillo23

need some thoughts here.....i want to have the option of a 3rd monitor and my current card cant do it=/, so my option seems to be to get a second 460 gtx or from what i have read, most ATI based vid cards can do 3 monitors of a single card, soooo the question is if i go the ati route which would rather to keep it at a single card.........what one?=)


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12910746*
> well I dont know what to tell you or them other then I have been running it @ 1.55 sense 10/26/2010 with no problems at all. This is also on air, Stock air.
> 
> Again I am screwed, I use 1.53 load, and have been sense almost day one and this chip is older then my board. I am under water for this one though.
> 
> I am not saying gappo is wrong as for the most part he is not but, Nothing on my rig is broken, or overheating. If it dies 5 years sooner then MTFB no prob as MTFB is usually ~10 years, and I find it hard to keep hardware over a year or two.


As long as your cool with it and it seems ok. Good deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12912290*
> Gotta love this board


Oh Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12924201*
> need some thoughts here.....i want to have the option of a 3rd monitor and my current card cant do it=/, so my option seems to be to get a second 460 gtx or from what i have read, most ATI based vid cards can do 3 monitors of a single card, soooo the question is if i go the ati route which would rather to keep it at a single card.........what one?=)


Go with a 5870 card unless there is a 69** series card that costs less. I don't believe that you need to go as high end cause I have a 5770, but I realize that my FRPS could be a bit better and if I really needed those to be higher, and had it all to do over again I would probably have gotten a 5870. I got the 5770 because it was a solid entrant into high end gaming and because I wanted more bang for my buck when I bought my components last June. What's kewl is that I get Eyefiniti for less than $160, which is what I spent on my card at the time of purchase. You can get it now for ~$130.









Just remember however all NVidia games are written specifically for NVidia. Not that it affects my card much. I still play NVidia games. Though I cannot play FarCry 2 in DX10 for some reason. NVidia DX10 must have some base setting that ATi/AMD DX10 doesn't.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12924201*
> need some thoughts here.....i want to have the option of a 3rd monitor and my current card cant do it=/, so my option seems to be to get a second 460 gtx or from what i have read, most ATI based vid cards can do 3 monitors of a single card, soooo the question is if i go the ati route which would rather to keep it at a single card.........what one?=)


You could get another 460 new for ~160 at the egg or a 6950 for ~264 (get a reference ONLY as they are unlocked to 6970's with the flip of a switch)

Depending on which version of the 460 you have would depend on which way I would recommend. The 1GB version 460 SLI will beat a 6970 but the 768 version in SLI will not. This is at stock speeds as well. Personally I would grab another 460.

The thing about single card eyefinity is that you will have to use either a monitor that has a display port of get and active DP converter(they dont always work right) You have to use the DP because you have to have each monitor on a different output and the DVI outputs are linked.

Save yourself some money and trouble and go with the second 460.


----------



## Avanti

Is there a database of OC'd bios files somewhere, or a similar database I am unaware of?
I'd just like to be selfish and save myself some time tweaking my set-up...


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12901517*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231311
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435
> 
> these are ones i would put in my board
> your price range would help
> the one at the top is my first choice
> the 4th one would be my 2nd
> 
> the ones in my sig would be my first choice but are not available any more


OK, going to try the "G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH" that were your second pick. The Corsair were nice, but taller with active cooling, and more money... so I cheaped-out!









I'll post back with my thoughts once I get them in, probably in a few days...

Thanks again for your help Tweeky and Ceadderman!


----------



## Mr.Steve

if you can live with 4GB these will do you nicely if you can find em...
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx

or the bigger brother

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12925623*
> Is there a database of OC'd bios files somewhere, or a similar database I am unaware of?
> I'd just like to be selfish and save myself some time tweaking my set-up...


No database as all chips are different but if you look at the members lists all the info is there


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12925853*
> if you can live with 4GB these will do you nicely if you can find em...
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx
> 
> or the bigger brother
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179


Those are nice! But I already have the G.Skill set on their way... I totally forgot to see what Mushkin had. Thanks Mr. Steve!


----------



## Mr.Steve

I run the younger brother set in my main rig and they're stable at 1800mhz cas6 !


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12926176*
> No database as all chips are different but if you look at the members lists all the info is there










hmmm... I can see members systems, but no bios roms or complete bios values. Am I missing something?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12926856*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... I can see members systems, but no bios roms or complete bios values. Am I missing something?


no bios roms there but the specs are.
ie sandman (I still need to update his) was running 4139 using 1.464 coreV, with Full LLC, a NB speed of 3010 using 1.435 CPU-NB v and Full LLC. With a FSB of 250 using 1.612 NB v.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12928320*
> no bios roms there but the specs are.
> ie sandman (I still need to update his) was running 4139 using 1.464 coreV, with Full LLC, a NB speed of 3010 using 1.435 CPU-NB v and Full LLC. With a FSB of 250 using 1.612 NB v.


Check with Sandman but I believe he has improved his OC. He was chatting with me regarding my temps and mentioned his stats reaching 4.2 Ghz now with slightly higher voltage (1.48?) and such in the XSPC thread.


----------



## Cmoney

Time to join the club... here is a shot of my CHIV Formula & 1090T sitting in my new Corsair 650D


----------



## Kahbrohn

I have always liked how the CHIV blends in so nicely with a black interior case.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12928426*
> Check with Sandman but I believe he has improved his OC. He was chatting with me regarding my temps and mentioned his stats reaching 4.2 Ghz now with slightly higher voltage (1.48?) and such in the XSPC thread.


I know he has changed his stats and I REALLY do need to go in and change them but I have 10,000,000 things going ATM but I promise I will get it changed


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12930505*
> I have always liked how the CHIV blends in so nicely with a black interior case.


They look really good in Lian Li cases too, well the black ones


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12933907*
> I know he has changed his stats and I REALLY do need to go in and change them but I have 10,000,000 things going ATM but I promise I will get it changed


Ok, but your Rep may suffer if you don't do it soon enough...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12933907*
> I know he has changed his stats and I REALLY do need to go in and change them but I have 10,000,000 things going ATM but I promise I will get it changed


I hear ya... you need an assistant!


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12934542*
> I hear ya... you need an assistant!


Ahem ahem..me ahem ahem..lolz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12934370*
> Ok, but your Rep may suffer if you don't do it soon enough...


LMAO it's done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12934542*
> I hear ya... you need an assistant!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12935180*
> Ahem ahem..me ahem ahem..lolz


I think this may just be a really good idea......


----------



## olllian

Dose any one one if i should have PCIE Spread Spectrum disabled or enabled??? And alos why cant i change my cool n quiet its gray and i cant access it?? View the pix!! Thank you!


----------



## headmixer

Hey olllian, What bios ver. are you running?


----------



## huhh

It's to reduce EMI interference. Enabled cause a little instability in the system. Most people disable it.

cool n quiet is disabled because you're overclocked. Some boards disable it when something is changed like vcore.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12935727*
> Dose any one one if i should have PCIE Spread Spectrum disabled or enabled??? And alos why cant i change my cool n quiet its gray and i cant access it?? View the pix!! Thank you!


Are you on manual voltage? This would be why C&Q is disabled.

Yes go ahead and disable all spread spec unless you are at a high altitude.

Edit: As far as getting some help around here I have enlisted the help of The Sandman. He's been here for a bit and knows quite a bit about the formula a board that neither I nor RaginCain has had the pleasure of dealing with.

Side note, If you need something changed in the members lists, PM either Me, RaginCain, or The Sandman. We can change it. please stop using google to send me an e-mail to ask for permissions to edit it yourself, I will NOT do it because of the problems I had before when it was open to all.

Also if you want to be added to the list Look at the OP I have gone so far as to include pictures of what you need to do(it's simple just click)


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12935237*
> LMAO it's done


Great, thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12934215*
> They look really good in Lian Li cases too, well the black ones


Look better in HAF cases IMHO. Black ones of course.









I'm thinking olllion's running 3012 and isn't yet OC'ed. CNQ is disabled in that BIOS as far as I recall.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12939195*
> Look better in HAF cases IMHO. Black ones of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking olllion's running 3012 and isn't yet OC'ed. CNQ is disabled in that BIOS as far as I recall.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah but i also have a Lian Li, and it's big and black! so i'm slightly biased









Now time to install my H50


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Yeah but i also have a Lian Li, and it's big and black! so i'm slightly biased









Now time to install my H50










Keep us posted on how that H50 goes for you, as I am thinking of stepping up to liquid cooling soon myself.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12940433*
> Keep us posted on how that H50 goes for you, as I am thinking of stepping up to liquid cooling soon myself.


You should look at my Vid(1st sig link)...

But here is a desktop shot showing my temps... was taken after playing some FarCry 2.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

I'm thinking olllion's running 3012 and isn't yet OC'ed. CNQ is disabled in that BIOS as far as I recall.

~Ceadder







[/quote]

olllion has the 1304 version bios and is also using manual voltage for cpu, that's why C&Q it's not able to be enabled.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avanti*


Keep us posted on how that H50 goes for you, as I am thinking of stepping up to liquid cooling soon myself.


NOT happy with the results, seems worse >.<
before when i ran a LinX test, my cpu got up to around 53, now it got up to 57 before i hit the **** you button


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


... now it got up to 57 before i hit the "**** you" button


This is a great quote. Too bad my sig is bulging as it is now.









Sorry for your troubles though.

@sandman... thanks for clearing that up. I just remember that others who used 3012 mentioning that their CnQ was disabled by default.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mr.Steve

Glad i can be of some humor in this situation

stupid, waste of $50...oh well got a RAD out of the deal for another project, or something...

EDIT: GAH Even my folding temps went up, and look like there still going up >.<

Anyone know what the stock TIM on th H50 is? i had to use it, cause my store was out of mx-3 and as5


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Glad i can be of some humor in this situation

stupid, waste of $50...oh well got a RAD out of the deal for another project, or something...

EDIT: GAH Even my folding temps went up, and look like there still going up >.<

Anyone know what the stock TIM on th H50 is? i had to use it, cause my store was out of mx-3 and as5


Go to performance-pcs.com or newegg and search for G751. That's the stock stuff and it's the best next to AS5 and cheaper than AS5. You MIGHT find it in your local store but there are few places that carry the stuff.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

stupid, waste of $50...oh well got a RAD out of the deal for another project, or something...

EDIT: GAH Even my folding temps went up, and look like there still going up

Next step might be to look into a XSPC Rasa 750 RS360. It's nice loop kit and it works!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Next step might be to look into a XSPC Rasa 750 RS360. It's nice loop kit and it works!


This is weird, still folding, but temps dropped 7 degrees since my last post....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


This is weird, still folding, but temps dropped 7 degrees since my last post....


You pouring ice cold water on the Rad?










~Ceadder


----------



## Mr.Steve

hah, i wish, no the only thing i did was put a fan on top of the NB hs(****er bit me too! blood and everything >.<)
the heat tube was toasty so why not....then cpu starts dropping.....

and no the sensor i'm watching is not my NB









o


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Just get a rasa Loop there boss.


----------



## Mr.Steve

going to upgrade the loop once i get some cash, i ended up scoring this setup for doing some computer work for someone.

posted a craigslist add while i was at school one day cause i wanted some spare cash for comp parts, and cant really get a job because of school (9-5)









i was going to charge him 50 bucks, and i mentioned how cheap ram is,so we headed over to the local geek store and picked up some ram for him.
he started asking about my rig and what i want to do, pointed out the H50 and the H70 on the shelf and explained some stuff about water cooling









25$ off the H50, after taxes it was $50 on the dot, so he bought it for me as payment









and i just have to get used to A water setup, way diff from air
ambient is a *****...

oh and i also opened my window


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


ambient is a *****...

oh and i also opened my window










Mr.Steve, you must be on the Wet Coast...


----------



## Mr.Steve

why yes i am, its raining buckets of cats and dogs right now
I'm in BC, Canader

EDIT: It was just my ambient temprature, i ran a 10 pass IBT run with the folding client still running, and temps diddnt go past.....49 cpu socket, 45 on the cores, 32 NB 25 SB and 17 MB


----------



## Avanti

Yeah, rained here in the Loops tonight too...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


hah, i wish, no the only thing i did was put a fan on top of the NB hs(****er bit me too! blood and everything >.<)
the heat tube was toasty so why not....then cpu starts dropping.....

and no the sensor i'm watching is not my NB









o


I'ma get me a Zalman bracket and thumbscrew kit and get another Yate Loon 120(slow speed silent) to aim at the NB til I get the ka-ching together to get MoBo/CPU blocks to start my Loop. I love my H50 but I gotta do something to keep my NB cool.

It's not too bad considering I don't go above 53c right now. But the Summer is right around the corner. I won't be able to play my games much if it's not hot enough to run the AC full time.









I really need to sell some stuff though. Or maybe trade my Xbox, Games and sell the extra cabinet to get the blox for my loop. Unfortunately selling my 360 would have to be separately cause people that have one already have my games or people that lost theirs due to RRoD issues already have them. Think I'll have to post in the value thread to see what people think.









~Ceadder


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Dude, it needs to rain more here. 80 degrees came too soon here in California.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'ma get me a Zalman bracket and thumbscrew kit and get another Yate Loon 120(slow speed silent) to aim at the NB til I get the ka-ching together to get MoBo/CPU blocks to start my Loop. I love my H50 but I gotta do something to keep my NB cool.

It's not too bad considering I don't go above 53c right now. But the Summer is right around the corner. I won't be able to play my games much if it's not hot enough to run the AC full time.









I really need to sell some stuff though. Or maybe trade my Xbox, Games and sell the extra cabinet to get the blox for my loop. Unfortunately selling my 360 would have to be separately cause people that have one already have my games or people that lost theirs due to RRoD issues already have them. Think I'll have to post in the value thread to see what people think.









~Ceadder










TOTALLY understand with the NB, but i had bad experiences with earlier athlon NB chips *COUGHS (Asus A7n8x dlx)

so i have not let my NB go above 48c
did the mobo hs riser tweak right away and replaced TIM regardless

I have recently become (if not open about it) addicted to overclocking, and also need blocks

red ring issues are easy to fix







pm if interested


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Dude, it needs to rain more here. 80 degrees came too soon here in California.


Sorry for double post, but Wow! 
*uses the force to send some cold weather down south.

k, done, Canadian force takes a little bit longer eh, expect within a couple days or so









and we're a bit off topic so heres a sexy pic of the Formula with an H50 on it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


TOTALLY understand with the NB, but i had bad experiences with earlier athlon NB chips *COUGHS (Asus A7n8x dlx)

so i have not let my NB go above 48c
did the mobo hs riser tweak right away and replaced TIM regardless

I have recently become (if not open about it) addicted to overclocking, and also need blocks

red ring issues are easy to fix







pm if interested


no no my 360 is not RRoD'ed. It works great and I never duplicate freezing instances. Once I finished my season I put away my MLB 2k9 because it would freeze the system occasionally and my Tiger Woods '08 game only freezes in 2 instances in the Tiger Challenge. Once it did it the first time I looked it up found out why(also looking for a patch) and found that I can't do anything with the match so I don't play that challenge. Sucks too cause I couldn't challenge Tiger.









Anyway, yeah I finally broke down and posted about it to see what people thinks its worth. Some lady a few months ago offered up her Kid's 360 w/ games for $50. Apparently they spent more time on it than homework. Wish I'd had the money at the time I would snapped that up and sold it for some extra h2o gear.







lulz

So anyway, I figure when I'm ready to take the plunge I'll be pulling the H50 boxing it up fans an all and selling that too. But I've got a Netbook, RAM and now the 360 that I've been offering up(got licensing to deal with as well) in order to get it done. I guess my 1 feedback is keeping people from making serious offers.









~Ceadder


----------



## Freakn

Here's mine currently, early stages but running


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm so jealous at the moment...

...though I see you don't have your MoBo block.









~Ceadder


----------



## Freakn

No NOT yet, with twin due in a few months you have to take things slowely


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Here's mine currently, early stages but running




Nice man!








But you need to put a window in that harddrive to make it even more Ãœber


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


No NOT yet, with twin due in a few months you have to take things slowely


Congrats to the proud new Papa. So how you gonna get us our Cigars? I'm sure the import duty to some of us is gonna hit you in your wallet.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Mr.Steve

i threw in a bonus


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


i threw in a bonus










So not the same. But since it'll keep me from getting lung cancer I'll accept. Still though I made 42 and ain't got it yet. Not sure it's gonna matter later one down the line.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So not the same. But since it'll keep me from getting lung cancer I'll accept. Still though I made 42 and ain't got it yet. Not sure it's gonna matter later one down the line.







lulz

~Ceadder










If you can, quit. Smoker of 10+ years myself, trying a lot of different things


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Roomate really needs to get his 5870 sent in to RMA and get it back. Or ima just take my other 6970 back... and leave him with no card. HNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


If you can, quit. Smoker of 10+ years myself, trying a lot of different things


I quit about 16 months back. Had been smoking since I was a Freshman in High School. In the Service I carried two brands of Smokes in my blouse pockets(not that kinda blouse, you degenerates







) Camels and Newports. Someone sees me on the fantail and I know what brand they smoke... "I only got Newps/Camel"... if they say their kewl with what I offer I hand em one. I'm not stingy but c'mon we all got paid.









Anyway it took being broke to quit. That and when you're broke they don't taste the same. Basically just up and got sick of smoking. Couldn't stand the taste anymore.

I love the smell of them but it's like getting drunk on Tequila one too many times. Love the smell and wouldn't touch the stuff. Took me 4 years before I drank another shot of the stuff. And I don't drink rotgut. Patron, Cuervo Gold, Especial. Didn't matter wouldn't tip one back no matter how much I loved the stuff. I hate foo foo drinks so it was a LONG time between shots.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Started smoking in the Navy. Cold in the North Atlantic and being from the tropics, I needed additional heat somehow. When I got out had been smoking 4 years by then. Met the present wife 2 years later. She set one rule and one rule only... "QUIT or no hanky panky fo ju!"

I quit... been married 27 years come August.

I do smoke a cigar twice a year though with my best friend. Sorta of a tradition.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

I smoke menthol's from time to time. Not daliy. like once every week or so. I do smoke hookah quite often though.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I quit about 16 months back. Had been smoking since I was a Freshman in High School. In the Service I carried two brands of Smokes in my blouse pockets(not that kinda blouse, you degenerates







) Camels and Newports. Someone sees me on the fantail and I know what brand they smoke... "I only got Newps/Camel"... if they say their kewl with what I offer I hand em one. I'm not stingy but c'mon we all got paid.









Anyway it took being broke to quit. That and when you're broke they don't taste the same. Basically just up and got sick of smoking. Couldn't stand the taste anymore.

I love the smell of them but it's like getting drunk on Tequila one too many times. Love the smell and wouldn't touch the stuff. Took me 4 years before I drank another shot of the stuff. And I don't drink rotgut. Patron, Cuervo Gold, Especial. Didn't matter wouldn't tip one back no matter how much I loved the stuff. I hate foo foo drinks so it was a LONG time between shots.









~Ceadder










Basic line, when it comes down to needing what you shouldn't want, a smokes a smoke









It's the broke and back in College factor that's motivating me right now, tuh baccer use is wide spread in my fam, so i'm going to try the 'electronic cigs' for a bit and see how that goes

Sounds like a few bad experiences I had when i was younger with vodka, still never touch it more than 2 shots or a mixed...

Ended up playing a game of PURE invisible baseball at a local high school field, and i tried to steal second, tripped, broke my ankle in 3 places, and ended up hooking up with the last girl of my list, in the group

i was safe though







so it was a good steal


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Started smoking in the Navy. Cold in the North Atlantic and being from the tropics, I needed additional heat somehow. When I got out had been smoking 4 years by then. Met the present wife 2 years later. She set one rule and one rule only... "QUIT or no hanky panky fo ju!"

I quit... been married 27 years come August.

I do smoke a cigar twice a year though with my best friend. Sorta of a tradition.


Now that is one habit I can't be broke of. I love a good Ceegar.









Not that I can afford one right now, but soon as I can get a good one I'll be happily puffing away on it.









I was stationed Atlantic fleet as well. Philadelphia, PA was as far North as we got and that was for Dry Dock. 3 Workers fell through the rigging of the Carrier the next slip over from us the week before we arrived. That was in '89 if I remember correctly.

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *___*


Crosshair iv looks so nice










Which one? There are two. Formula and Extreme.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Which one? There are two. Formula and Extreme.









~Ceadder










who bleep'n cares!







(no offence) they both look like pure "Ãœber-on-a-plate" to me


----------



## Play

Hi guys. This is my 1st post here, i found this thread while i was searching the internet about the compatibility between Crosshair 4 Extreme and Scythe Mugen 2 rev. I didn't found much results, so i'm asking you please if you know more about this, or if someone has this two. I didn't have a CPU cooler yet... but i like Mugen 2, so i don't wanna buy him and found out there's no match


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;12943848*
> Hi guys. This is my 1st post here, i found this thread while i was searching the internet about the compatibility between Crosshair 4 Extreme and Scythe Mugen 2 rev. I didn't found much results, so i'm asking you please if you know more about this, or if someone has this two. I didn't have a CPU cooler yet... but i like Mugen 2, so i don't wanna buy him and found out there's no match


Yeah it'll work. But why would you do that to your hearing?









Not to mention why would you want to put a silver cooler on board your nifty Black and Red board?









Not trying to talk you out of it if your mind is positively dead bang set on making the purchase. Just think there are better alternatives that don't stand out on a board that is just so darn Smecksy.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Play

Well i'm not decided yet, i wanna buy a performance cooler who looks better. If you know other alternatives can you please tell me?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;12943916*
> Well i'm not decided yet, i wanna buy a performance cooler who looks better. If you know other alternatives can you please tell me?


Well right now I'm running the H50. So I'm kinda partial to the Hydro series. But I'm sure that others have something that doesn't stand out quite such a standout.









You can check out "My HAF 932YouTube Vid" in my sig it'll give you a good idea about what I'm talking about.









Oddly enough the H50 looks like it was made for this board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## greaterix

Had the Crosshair IV Formula since about christmas, when i got a 1090T i thought i'd better get a MoBo that could handle it so got this little beauty









stumbled across this whilst browsing google so thought i'd pop in and say "hi"


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greaterix;12944795*
> Had the Crosshair IV Formula since about christmas, when i got a 1090T i thought i'd better get a MoBo that could handle it so got this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stumbled across this whilst browsing google so thought i'd pop in and say "hi"


Welcome to the forum greaterix! As a three day veteran here (







), I can tell you you'll find some experienced and helpful folks at hand. Be sure to post your rig specs too, as we all want to know what people are running. The C4F is a great board, but can use some expertise to tweak... and that's why I came here!


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;12943916*
> Well i'm not decided yet, i wanna buy a performance cooler who looks better. If you know other alternatives can you please tell me?


i have just purchased the Coolermaster V8

review here


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12946538*
> i have just purchased the Coolermaster V8
> 
> review here


You poor poor poor poor Dynomutt, s'okay I'll sell you my H50 kit when I make the move to h2o.
















lulz








... Hey bruh you know that review is 3 years old? I was only yokin witcha but...







The V6 woulda been the better way to go though. Bigger Heatsink, better bearings higher RPM range. The H50 costs more but gives better cooling IMHO but if you're into AIR then refuse shipment and order the V6.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12946538*
> i have just purchased the Coolermaster V8
> 
> review here


I'm sorry! as said the v6 is better and I would defiantly go with something else if at all possible.

Guys if you want a good air cooler grab this or this one. These are air coolers that I can recommend as being great price/*performance* The H50's are nice too but those are "water"(scoffs)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12948883*
> I'm sorry! as said the v6 is better and I would defiantly go with something else if at all possible.
> 
> Guys if you want a good air cooler grab this or this one. These are air coolers that I can recommend as being great price/*performance* The H50's are nice too but those are "water"(scoffs)


I have the TT FRio and I can vouch for it as a good air cooler. Have kept it just in case I need to go back to air for whatever reason (pump malfunction, etc.).


----------



## Tweeky

then if you want a good air cooler try this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118074

it out performs my Corsair A-70 by 5 C
they make a red one too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118075

and it will allow one to use all 4 memory slots with tall memory
and its only 152 mm tall


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I'm sorry! as said the v6 is better and I would defiantly go with something else if at all possible.

Guys if you want a good air cooler grab this or this one. These are air coolers that I can recommend as being great price/*performance* The H50's are nice too but those are "water"(scoffs)


_Heh heh heh_, my H50 will keep temps with the best coolers short of a full loop. And is comparable at the price point of all comers.







lulz

Sorry Tweeky, but as solid a cooler as that Zalman is the H70 stock meets the same levels. +/- 5c. But nobody that runs a hydro system and OC's is going to run it stock. I wouldn't even mount it stock in me Mums system. I won't perform a lapping on her CPU but the cooler is fair game. Pair it up with a shroud a couple of Yate Loon Medium Speeds and Shin-Etsu G751 and that cooler will now run laps around that Zalman without breaking a sweat. I'd be willing to be that temp discrepancy takes an immediate 180 degree turnabout.









A lot of it though is how you mount your Hydro Cooler. Intake or Exhaust. Front Rear or Top or the Case.









...Damn my bad I skimmed pretty fast and read H70. then when I got back I noticed A70.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

its lapped
were am i going to fine a 135 mm Yate Loon Medium to fit it with a PWM plug


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'm sorry but I wont even think about getting anything zalman let alone recommend it. They have been using that same design for ever and I would not let it near my machine!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12950663*
> its lapped
> were am i going to fine a 135 mm Yate Loon Medium to fit it


Yeah ummm not seeing that happening. Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings Tweekers ole chum.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

but i really like it and it out performs all the other air coolers that i have tried
now i want a couple of red ones for my formula and extreme








all this waiting for bulldozer is getting the best of me


----------



## Tweeky

*eclipseaudio4* have you seen any high freq. and low timing memory?
what happened to the *Flares* ? G.skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS ?
these are the best i could find
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


eclipseaudio4 have you seen any high freq. and low timing memory?
what happened to the *Flares* ? G.skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS ?


Nope they are all gone. I mentioned this in my other thread.

Edit: it will prob be a while before we see any good ram again. Japan is where all the memory manufactures are at so......

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


BD will still use DDR3. I would suggest getting something other than OCZ. 2x4gb kit is the way to go. Try something like G.skill, Corsair, Crucial. I used to be a fan of OCZ but IMO all they are coming out with is crap right now.


Everyone is putting out crap atm to be honest. All the really good memory is gone and not being made anymore. They are focusing on high speed high timings instead of putting out the good high speed low timings stuff. They are trying to get over 2133 and are raising timings to do it.

/Rant


Edit 2: Ok so I found some








http://www.cenfonix.com/product_info...2000---F3.html Malaysia
http://www.comeuro.net/webshop/produ...oductid=131806 Germany

Edit 3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317 closest your going to get I think.


----------



## Tweeky

thanks eclipseaudio4

what if 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231450
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231420

and set them down to a freq 2000
how low do you think i could set the timings

will this work


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


thanks

what if 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231450
and set them down to a freq 2000
how low do you think i could set the timings

will this work










The thing is the memory controller. 
I can run 2000 Mhz 7-9-7 no problem *BUT* I have to have my NB at stock, anything more is too much stress.(and I am pushing 1.54v load through it) I can barely run 3200NB with 1707 6-8-7 with 1.54v.

The jump from 8 to 7 is negligible, the jump from 7 to 6 is insane compared.

And those sticks probably use the same chips as the flares. So you could prob get cas 7 or 6 @ ~1700Mhz. What I would do is look at intel systems that are running those sticks and see where they can run them. The intel cpu's (i3, i5, i7, 2500k,2600k) have better memory controllers then our AMD chips









Edit: I was looking at the PI's but they were much cheaper then. I would not pay that! but I would think you could get those to about the same area as my flares. 1700-1800 and cas 6


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm think I'll hold out where my Price is then. I bet my RAM is gonna start to look mighty good to the penny pinchers out there. Can't believe that nobody has even made a move on them yet. Running them right now 24/7 in the timings in my Sig. I figured I might as well tighten them up since I'm still in RMA process. Everytime I think I'ma be able to fax it something pops up and bites me in the Tookus. Hopefully soon, I know there is a time limit counting down.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hmmm think I'll hold out where my Price is then. I bet my RAM is gonna start to look mighty good to the penny pinchers out there. Can't believe that nobody has even made a move on them yet. Running them right now 24/7 in the timings in my Sig. I figured I might as well tighten them up since I'm still in RMA process. Everytime I think I'ma be able to fax it something pops up and bites me in the Tookus. Hopefully soon, I know there is a time limit counting down.









~Ceadder










but it is 1333







I'm at 1707 with near those timings 6-8-7 and IIRC get more throughput....


----------



## IOSEFINI

I think those G.SKILL will do 2000 7-9-7 or 1900+ 6-9-6.
I have the G.SKILL PIS 2000 6-9-6 kit and they do the above clocks and timings


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I think those G.SKILL will do 2000 7-9-7 or 1900+ 6-9-6.
I have the G.SKILL PIS 2000 6-9-6 kit and they do the above clocks and timings


Thing is that you are running chilled. What is your load temp?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thing is that you are running chilled. What is your load temp?


 I ran just water before


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


but it is 1333







I'm at 1707 with near those timings 6-8-7 and IIRC get more throughput....


And? I could OC them if I want to. I might just do it ta spite y'all. Not like AMD controller is above that anyway.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I ran just water before


Very nice! I am going to have to re-do my oc... Would be easier with an unlocked chip though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


And? I could OC them if I want to. I might just do it ta spite y'all. Not like AMD controller is above that anyway.







lulz

~Ceadder










DO IT!!!!!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Yeah , its easier .... thats why I dont like the locked CPUs


----------



## The Sandman

It's good everything is well in here today, I've had nothing but issues since last night lol. Been trying to figure out why I keep getting the dreaded 
"Display driver stopped responding" blah blah blah thing for the last couple days again, haven't seen that in ages. Than on top of that Firefox 4 keeps freezing and I'm down to using IE to write this.







All this just started out of the blue. The ram seems to pass LinX just fine but I fear maybe I've pushed it a bit to hard voltage wise and wanted to test it. Also tried a few suicide runs over the weekend and thinking maybe I have something gone corrupt in the OS too.
If that wasn't enough my memtest86 disc refuses to load as it always has, and just beatin myself up going in diferent directions trying to figure out which issue is the real culprite. Got this new (1st attemp) with RAID 0 that's been working great too and just about to reformat and be done with these issues as there seems to be so many all at once lol.
Wish me luck, I can use some of that right now. I'll get sorted out and rejoin you all as soon as I can figure this out. On a good note, at least I was able to finally complete this post without freezing up woo hoo. Now off to research a few things and get a direction plan to cure this crazyness.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Yeah , its easier .... thats why I dont like the locked CPUs










I decided I wanted a challenge but it is kinda biting me in the butt now. No biggie though cause if BD will drop in here I will have an unlocked CPU again







I cant wait for those things to come out I just want to push it to and maybe even past it's limits! I just wish it had been out before or at least during winter so I could do some sub zero testing


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


.


good luck


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I'm sure that I'm asking a repeated question but how hard is it to get the Hydra stuff working?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

So, if l lower these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317 To 1600mhz, what are the tightest timings i can get outa them? What you guys think?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12956617*
> So, if l lower these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317 To 1600mhz, what are the tightest timings i can get outa them? What you guys think?


6-6-6 maybe, but its better if you can run them @ 2000 8-9-8.
Just let you know that 2000 9-9-9 is faster than 1666 6-6-6. Not by much, but faster. So, 2000 8-9-8 is my favorite one.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12957771*
> 6-6-6 maybe, but its better if you can run them @ 2000 8-9-8.
> Just let you know that 2000 9-9-9 is faster than 1666 6-6-6. Not by much, but faster. So, 2000 8-9-8 is my favorite one.


What A-Data sticks are you running?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12957837*
> What A-Data sticks are you running?


2200 8-8-8-24
http://www.adata.com.tw/index.php?action=product_gallery&cid=5&piid=88#3


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;12957941*
> 2200 8-8-8-24
> http://www.adata.com.tw/index.php?action=product_gallery&cid=5&piid=88#3


I wish they where not LIEK 50 MILES TALL.


----------



## Phobos223

Ok.. I dunno if anyone posted this yet as I do not have time to read a few pages back.. but this is awesome...

The pretty much all but confirms that WE WILL GET BD for our boards!!! Check out this thread!!!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/979767-i-got-sent-amd-bulldozer-engineering.html

Oh my god... it moved a little..









LOL AF!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12958055*
> I wish they where not LIEK 50 MILES TALL.


That is probably the second biggest reason to water cool! I hear ya on that. That was my biggest pet peeve when I used the Thermaltake Frio.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12958055*
> I wish they where not LIEK 50 MILES TALL.


Can be 100 miles tall. Perfect fit next to my "heatsink"









I also have these http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=WS220UB2G8&title=Super-Talent-DDR3-2200-2GB-128X8-CL8-Memory
Smaller. 25 miles tall


----------



## scaz

psst.... ASUS Crosshair IV Formula (Open box) at Newegg
164.99 +8.50 Shipping: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644R


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;12958477*
> psst.... ASUS Crosshair IV Formula (Open box) at Newegg
> 164.99 +8.50 Shipping: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644R


That's a good deal! It's still running about $243 at my local CompUSA.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


I'm sure that I'm asking a repeated question but how hard is it to get the Hydra stuff working?


That depends on what you are wanting to run. 
The same cards no problem.


----------



## Avanti

Ok guys, looking for some hard facts (!) about upgrading the video on my Formula. As I just upgraded my monitor, I'm finding my dream of huge resolution to have affected my frame rates... go figure!









So, do I buy another Toxic 5850 ($300+) or go for a single higher-end card?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12966854*
> Ok guys, looking for some hard facts (!) about upgrading the video on my Formula. As I just upgraded my monitor, I'm finding my dream of huge resolution to have affected my frame rates... go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I buy another Toxic 5850 ($300+) or go for a single higher-end card?


I like 2 of these cross\fired:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150505
$154.99 after mail-in rebate

benchmarks
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html

i have 2 Black Editions crossfired
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/amd-build-logs/193842d1296778006-asus-m4a89td-pro-usb-3-aka-img_3288.jpg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150512


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12966854*
> Ok guys, looking for some hard facts (!) about upgrading the video on my Formula. As I just upgraded my monitor, I'm finding my dream of huge resolution to have affected my frame rates... go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I buy another Toxic 5850 ($300+) or go for a single higher-end card?


What is your budget and resolution and I will find you a card









edit: actually here is your card.

Single card always wins when performance is equal. You dont have to worry about profiles that way, and when it is not enough you can get another. Reference is the way to go, and so is lifetime warranty. When looking at reference cards they are all the same that's why they are called reference. So you look at warranty.


----------



## Ceadderman

I want that double card slot plate from the XFX card. That's wicked.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Psycho666

wow i finally figured out why my computer froze without reason








it appeared that one of my ram sticks was busted








just traded the Geil Black Dragon 1600Mhz for some awesome Corsair Vengeance 1833Mhz








now everything is flawless again


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


wow i finally figured out why my computer froze without reason








it appeared that one of my ram sticks was busted








just traded the Geil Black Dragon 1600Mhz for some awesome Corsair Vengeance 1833Mhz








now everything is flawless again










I noticed that my system freezes at times but I think that it's cause I'm Folding. I want to build a dedicated Folder now. But that will have to wait. Glad you got your issues figured out though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Psycho666

yeah but when i was in Ubuntu i could hardly use it








it just froze too much
but at least it's over now








and i even have a bit faster ram so i'm happy








(ow and off course i got a bit money back so that's even better)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


yeah but when i was in Ubuntu i could hardly use it








it just froze too much
but at least it's over now








and i even have a bit faster ram so i'm happy








(ow and off course i got a bit money back so that's even better)


Haha yeah same happend with my OCZ Sabre Keyboard. Got my money back and got more sleeving instead though and still had money leftover. Not exactly the same other than the money part.







lulz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I noticed that my system freezes at times but I think that it's cause I'm Folding. I want to build a dedicated Folder now. But that will have to wait. Glad you got your issues figured out though.









~Ceadder










how much ya pulling?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


how much ya pulling?










lol Not nearly as much as you. This is my first credit fold. 310 I believe. Ran two SMP folds for 24 hours and have 10 minutes left on this one which also ran for 12 hours.

Running a 6 hour SMP Fold on another system(Athlon II 630) so I'll try to use it during the day and increase my workload a bit.

I only have one card on the Sig Rig though so there.









~Ceadder


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


What is your budget and resolution and I will find you a card









edit: actually here is your card.


Well, I don't need a bloody nose, but I need to ensure that I am well above the Toxic 5850, so maybe $500 Cdn. max. No Eyefinity needed, but res. of 2560x1440 at decent frame rates would be nice...









So is my 1gb the limiting factor on the high res front, and I need 2gb (or more)?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12971459*
> lol Not nearly as much as you. This is my first credit fold. 310 I believe. Ran two SMP folds for 24 hours and have 10 minutes left on this one which also ran for 12 hours.
> 
> Running a 6 hour SMP Fold on another system(Athlon II 630) so I'll try to use it during the day and increase my workload a bit.
> 
> I only have one card on the Sig Rig though so there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


After you get 10 SMP units done you will start to receive bonus points(as long as you are using a passkey) which will help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12973555*
> Well, I don't need a bloody nose, but I need to ensure that I am well above the Toxic 5850, so maybe $500 Cdn. max. No Eyefinity needed, but res. of 2560x1440 at decent frame rates would be nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is my 1gb the limiting factor on the high res front, and I need 2gb (or more)?


Ok well you have a few options then. I am going to stick with single card because then you can SLI/Xfire later if needed, and you don't have to deal with profiles.

The Vram does limit the high res but so does the fact that that is a very high res, which means more pixels to draw.

These are all from newegg.ca
EVGA GTX 580 $499 Lifetime warranty
XFX 6970 $365 Lifetime warranty

The GTX 580 beats the 6970 and in some instances by a bit. You are not going to be able to max all games out at that resolution and get 60+ FPS with any single GPU card.
That being said I would go with the 580 because there is more Sli support.


----------



## Anips

hey folks









i've had problems with BSOD's and freezes the past 3 months, but i haven't been able to locate the problem.

Now my computer is really messed up an wohnt even post!








when i run ROG-connect from my old pc and look at the post on the faulty one, it stucks on CPU initial which is the first post-test as far as I can see.

My DRAM and CPU leds flash just like in the video below EXCEPT that it stays on DRAM for 3-4 secs and then makes the two blinks on CPU and returns to DRAM

the video is one i found...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqF6DQe33K8&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

this thread migth be handy

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20101003041305933&board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

I hope some of you guys can help me find the issue.

Please be fast, my homework is on the faulty machine running RAID 0







(

sorry for bad english

Anips


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12975295*
> hey folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've had problems with BSOD's and freezes the past 3 months, but i haven't been able to locate the problem.
> 
> Anips


1st try a reset with button on back
see page 2-28, item no. 6

2nd use D.O.C.P. to set the memory
see page 3-10


----------



## Anips

i have... 1000 times.... tried this memik too, didnt work. its pretty creepy... i think it might be a cpu error...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12975502*
> i have... 1000 times.... tried this memik too, didnt work. its pretty creepy... i think it might be a cpu error...


Question did you ever get the system running on this board?

We just need to get the system to POST, so try one stick in the farthest Black slot and hold the mem OK button it may take a couple seconds but should get you in. If that does not work try the other sticks of ram the same way.

*What bios are you running?*


----------



## Havoknova

well i got me some patriot cards..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220561&cm_re=patriot_viper_1600-_-20-220-561-_-Product

and install it today...

and everything went fine!!!!!!!!!!!

8-9-8-24-2t
1.65v

i cross my fingers coz its not on the recomendation list of asus...

so im like "here goes nothing" press go button... and baaaammmmm post ok !!! =)


----------



## Anips

yeah.... from oktober to now... the errors and bsods really began aroud xmas...
now my homework is gone :c


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Anips how many sticks of RAM you got? Pull all but one and try to Post with that. If the first one doesn't post then try another. So on and so forth. OCZ RAM isn't very reliable. I'm pretty sure your problem is RAM related, since it gets past CPU up to RAM.

Your HW is there. You may have to remove your HDD and take it to a friend with a spare SATA port to access it. But it's still there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12975705*
> Hey Anips how many sticks of RAM you got? Pull all but one and try to Post with that. If the first one doesn't post then try another. So on and so forth. OCZ RAM isn't very reliable. I'm pretty sure your problem is RAM related, since it gets past CPU up to RAM.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I *KNOW* it's ram now from his descriptions. question is does he have one stick that is still good.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12975688*
> yeah.... from oktober to now... the errors and bsods really began aroud xmas...
> now my homework is gone :c


it sounds like the memory went bad for some reason. Random BSOD's that get worse are the symptom of ram going bad.

What bios are you on?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12975710*
> I *KNOW* it's ram now from his descriptions. question is does he have one stick that is still good.....
> 
> it sounds like the memory went bad for some reason. Random BSOD's that get worse are the symptom of ram going bad.
> 
> What bios are you on?


Great minds think alike you know.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok what I suggest is blind flashing the MB with the newest bios as it may have been corrupted due to all the issues.(give me a few I will look up how to do it again.)

Then using one stick at a time inserting it into the black slot and using the mem OK button. If it does not work reset cmos(using button on back) then put in the next stick and try again.


----------



## Havoknova

definitly the ram...coz 1st of all LED light stay at dram...and if it blink 2 times and return to cpu light again...thats definitly RAM causing the problem...

got some experience on the RAM setting...Ram voltage...and ram clock that will make a 2 blink DRAM on the led and it will restart and go back to CPU led...

in any situation did u get a STEADY LIGHT on the dram led??


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Recover the BIOS from the floppy disk or the USB flash disk:
1. Please download the BIOS file from ASUS official download site and rename it according to the screenshot illustrated in the manual under CrashFree BIOS 3 section. For example, please rename M3N78-EM BIOS to "M3N78EM.ROM", and copy the BIOS file to the floppy disk or the USB flash disk.
2. Insert the floppy disk into the floppy disk drive or the USB flash disk to the USB port.
3. After CrashFree BIOS 3 starts working, you will hear 2 short "beeps" sound indicating that the BIOS file is recognized. If you hear 5 short "beeps", it mean no BIOS file is found. Please check the floppy disk or the USB flash disk as well as the devices.
4. After hearing 2 short beeps, please wait 4 minutes for the CrashFree BIOS 3 operation to complete.
5. Restart your system.


----------



## Anips

well looking at postview or whatever from rogconnect it stucks on cpu initial....
well ceadder my hw is gone... i use raid 0...

i have version 1308 bios i guess it is - newest
ill try flashing bios tmorrow - its 0.14 i denmark...

u guys will get some rep + tmorrow too


----------



## Anips

and i forgot! i have 4 ram sticks...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12975836*
> well looking at postview or whatever from rogconnect it stucks on cpu initial....
> well ceadder my hw is gone... i use raid 0...
> 
> i have version 1308 bios i guess it is - newest
> ill try flashing bios tmorrow - its 0.14 i denmark...
> 
> u guys will get some rep + tmorrow too


Your homework is still there and hopefully we can get it back to you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12975856*
> and i forgot! i have 4 ram sticks...


Try them all!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12975946*
> Your homework is still there and hopefully we can get it back to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try them all!!!!


I suggest seeing if someone he knows can let him borrow at least a 2 gig stick so he can access his homework if worse comes to worse. If I were in his neck of the woods I would offer up one of mine.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sub50hz

I got a free CIVF for doing a build today. I think cash would have been nicer, but hey -- I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12977352*
> I got a free CIVF for doing a build today. I think cash would have been nicer, but hey -- I'm not gonna complain.


Lucky you! If you dont want it I will pay for shipping to me


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12977352*
> I got a free CIVF for doing a build today. I think cash would have been nicer, but hey -- I'm not gonna complain.


wow...nice..u need to get a bit of dollors too for the BD wahahaha


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12975836*
> i have version 1308 bios i guess it is - newest


I hope you mean "1304", I haven't heard of a "1308" yet...


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12974186*
> I am going to stick with single card because then you can SLI/Xfire later if needed, and you don't have to deal with profiles.
> 
> The Vram does limit the high res but so does the fact that that is a very high res, which means more pixels to draw.
> 
> The GTX 580 beats the 6970 and in some instances by a bit. You are not going to be able to max all games out at that resolution and get 60+ FPS with any single GPU card.
> That being said I would go with the 580 because there is more Sli support.


Ok, but should I be concerned about running NVidia on this mobo? I know others do, but are there any complications I should expect? This 5850 is my first ATI card in years, so I have no personal issue going back to NVidia.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;12978604*
> Ok, but should I be concerned about running NVidia on this mobo? I know others do, but are there any complications I should expect? This 5850 is my first ATI card in years, so I have no personal issue going back to NVidia.


Nothing to worry about. Only thing you would need to do if/when you decided to go SLI would be to install the SLI hack. Quite painless.


----------



## Armand Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12977352*
> I got a free CIVF for doing a build today. I think cash would have been nicer, but hey -- I'm not gonna complain.


Sweet

Now you can upgrade straight to bulldozer!


----------



## Anips

hey guys








I've just got up... i will try this flashback now.

It would be really nice if one of you could call me on Skype. Then we could run through it all together...

im called Anipsen on skype...


----------



## Anips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I suggest seeing if someone he knows can let him borrow at least a 2 gig stick so he can access his homework if worse comes to worse. If I were in his neck of the woods I would offer up one of mine.









~Ceadder










thats not possible.... I live on a small Island with only 47.000 people! and I now nobody with that type of RAM


----------



## Anips

success!!! took out 3 ram sticks.. and then i finally got that pleasant beep!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12980959*
> success!!! took out 3 ram sticks.. and then i finally got that pleasant beep!


You're welcome. Good thing that one of those sticks was still worthy. Time to get a better grade of RAM I imagine.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Anips

well... right now im kinda creeped out... I tested all 4 sticks in slot A1 there one og them didnt work. 
then i tested all 4 slots with another stick. it failed in A2 worked in all other. 
tried another stick in A2, it worked. 
then tried faulty stick nr. 2 in A1 and then it didnt work there either...

its pretty spooky.... 
will do some tests later today again.


----------



## Anips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You're welcome. Good thing that one of those sticks was still worthy. Time to get a better grade of RAM I imagine.









~Ceadder










well.... ill just RMA them... EVERYTHING in Denmark has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do me a favor just for curiosity's sake. Remount your MoBo, making sure that all standoffs are tightened snugly. That spooky problem may rectify itself. I had something similar happen to me. My system wouldn't get past RAM to Post when I had all 4 sticks in. I pulled on stick at a time and when I got to 2 sticks, it Posted. They were in the first two slots no less. Which they shouldn't have even allowed the system to Post since they weren't in the same series. When I remounted my board(found three loose standoffs) everything was corrected. Make sure no standoffs are hanging out under the board that don't need to be there either.

Just give it a try and see what happens. You won't be able to RMA on Sunday anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anips

im able to RMA all days...


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

OCZ ram, never buying again. 2 sets of sticks all bad...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;12981391*
> im able to RMA all days...


Yeah well just check it out to see if your issues resolve themselves.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;12977897*
> wow...nice..u need to get a bit of dollors too for the BD wahahaha


Hah -- for what I do nowadays, I'll probably have no need to upgrade to BD. Getting the CIV means I can dump this 6970 and go back to my 5850s, though.


----------



## sub50hz

That being said, is there a preferred BIOS revision for the Formula? The CIII went through a couple of nasty ones that ultimately ended up botching my setup for some time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12982579*
> That being said, is there a preferred BIOS revision for the Formula? The CIII went through a couple of nasty ones that ultimately ended up botching my setup for some time.


1304 is pretty decent. I haven't noticed any glitches running that one. 3012 is the AM3+ testBIOS.

You probably shoulda edited your other post however.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12982621*
> You probably shoulda edited your other post however.


I have had far too many edits go overlooked in the past in large threads like this, didn't think an extra inch of post space would bother anyone.


----------



## superhead91

So, I pulled a really dumb move and found out that sata is not hot swappable and neither windows nor your bios like it if you try... lol


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12982662*
> So, I pulled a really dumb move and found out that sata is not hot swappable and neither windows nor your bios like it if you try... lol


AHCI must be enabled for SATA hot-swap.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12982662*
> So, I pulled a really dumb move and found out that sata is not hot swappable and neither windows nor your bios like it if you try... lol


SATA is hot swapable *BUT* it has to be set right in bios and you cant be writing to the drive when you do it


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12982680*
> AHCI must be enabled for SATA hot-swap.


Well apparently it wasn't because I got a BSOD and then my BIOS reset... Lol... I was trying to test a DOA hard drive to make sure it was DOA... It's all good now though.


----------



## zerohunter86

Good day to all of u here. I would like to get some opinions from you guys. I'm thinking to upgrade my pc but my budget only allow me to grab either one of the item below:
x6 1090t
gskil ripjaw 4gb/corsair dominator 4gb
xfx hd 5850
noctua nh-d14
corsair graphite 600t
which item should i go for? tq in advance.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86;12983632*
> Good day to all of u here. I would like to get some opinions from you guys. I'm thinking to upgrade my pc but my budget only allow me to grab either one of the item below:
> x6 1090t
> gskil ripjaw 4gb/corsair dominator 4gb
> xfx hd 5850
> noctua nh-d14
> corsair graphite 600t
> which item should i go for? tq in advance.


Your rig looks pretty decent as it is. What do you use your rig for primarily? If you play lots of games I would say go for the 5850. If you wanna overclock go for the noctua.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86;12983632*
> Good day to all of u here. I would like to get some opinions from you guys. I'm thinking to upgrade my pc but my budget only allow me to grab either one of the item below:
> x6 1090t
> gskil ripjaw 4gb/corsair dominator 4gb
> xfx hd 5850
> noctua nh-d14
> corsair graphite 600t
> which item should i go for? tq in advance.


save it for bulldozer


----------



## zerohunter86

when will the bulldozer release?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86;12984303*
> when will the bulldozer release?


Supposed to be this year sometime. I agree with eclipse, none of the upgrades you mentioned are really worth it unless you just have money to blow. I would save up for bulldozer or for maybe a 6900 series ATI card. Even then, of the two, I would pick bulldozer. The single 5850 can handle most anything you throw at it. There are very few games I can't run on highest settings.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86;12983632*
> Good day to all of u here. I would like to get some opinions from you guys. I'm thinking to upgrade my pc but my budget only allow me to grab either one of the item below:
> x6 1090t
> gskil ripjaw 4gb/corsair dominator 4gb
> xfx hd 5850
> noctua nh-d14
> corsair graphite 600t
> which item should i go for? tq in advance.


ill go with noctua nh-d14...cooler for the BD HEHEHE


----------



## zerohunter86

Tq guys for all the inputs. I wonder is there anyone here using x4 b55 that can reach 4ghz? I've tried many settings but never past 2 hours prime95.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12925236*
> You could get another 460 new for ~160 at the egg or a 6950 for ~264 (get a reference ONLY as they are unlocked to 6970's with the flip of a switch)
> 
> Depending on which version of the 460 you have would depend on which way I would recommend. The 1GB version 460 SLI will beat a 6970 but the 768 version in SLI will not. This is at stock speeds as well. Personally I would grab another 460.
> 
> The thing about single card eyefinity is that you will have to use either a monitor that has a display port of get and active DP converter(they dont always work right) You have to use the DP because you have to have each monitor on a different output and the DVI outputs are linked.
> 
> Save yourself some money and trouble and go with the second 460.


hmmm, think i lost my urge with the 3rd monitor for the moment, but still want new card, with the 6950, lost me with the get a reference one only? how can i tell=)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vespillo23;12984688*
> hmmm, think i lost my urge with the 3rd monitor for the moment, but still want new card, with the 6950, lost me with the get a reference one only? how can i tell=)


I did some checking and it is only the 1GB 6950's.
Reference








Notice the fan.

Non-reference


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12982696*
> Well apparently it wasn't because I got a BSOD and then my BIOS reset... Lol... I was trying to test a DOA hard drive to make sure it was DOA... It's all good now though.


Oops.







...









Bulldozer releases "11 June 2011" but more likely won't be available for release until 20 June 2011, because 11 june is the verified shipping date.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12988468*
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It actually turned out to be a good thing because I hadn't taken the time to overclock my processor yet and since I had to get into BIOS and set my RAID 0 back up properly I decided to go ahead and OC.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12994822*
> It actually turned out to be a good thing because I hadn't taken the time to overclock my processor yet and since I had to get into BIOS and set my RAID 0 back up properly I decided to go ahead and OC.


Nice RAID setup.









So how'd your OC fare?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12994831*
> Nice RAID setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how'd your OC fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No problems so far. Haven't run a long stress test on it yet though. I need to run prime95 for a few hours, I just keep putting it off because whenever I'm home I want to be using my computer, and I don't wanna leave it stress testing while I'm not there.


----------



## Tokkan

heya crosshair iv owners
i've got a simple question to make
will a crosshair iv formula+1090T bottleneck xfire hd6850?
ty in advance for all the answers:cheers: cheers


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;12998363*
> heya crosshair iv owners
> i've got a simple question to make
> will a crosshair iv formula+1090T bottleneck xfire hd6850?
> ty in advance for all the answers:cheers: cheers


No it won't bottleneck Xfire 6850. It's a settings issue and you have to be willing to adjust the settings. I take it you read the Bottleneck thread in the AMD forum?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## omega17

^ highly doubt it

My 1090T doesn't seem to bottleneck two or even three 5850's









(ninja'd, but still relevant







)


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12998456*
> No it won't bottleneck Xfire 6850. It's a settings issue and you have to be willing to adjust the settings. I take it you read the Bottleneck thread in the AMD forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yea, it made me wonder.
What kind of settings you talking about btw? OC or inside OS/Games/Driver configs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;12998590*
> ^ highly doubt it
> 
> My 1090T doesn't seem to bottleneck two or even three 5850's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ninja'd, but still relevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;12998765*
> Yea, it made me wonder.
> What kind of settings you talking about btw? OC or inside OS/Games/Driver configs?
> 
> Nice


Game display settings. Some are a royal pain in the butt, I know. However if you take it up a little at a time you can find that sweet spot and not even see any kind of lag. Then of course if you Eyefiniti you'd be using every bit of your fps.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12998888*
> Game display settings. Some are a royal pain in the butt, I know. However if you take it up a little at a time you can find that sweet spot and not even see any kind of lag. Then of course if you Eyefiniti you'd be using every bit of your fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yea, i saw some1 saying that on the other thread.
Probably it was even you..







I saw some cpu/gpu benches and i admit at higher res's the gpu starts to become what rly makes the difference.
Benches of an Phenom x6 1090T vs i7 980x vs i7 2600k
And gaming at 1080p on those they all had the same frames with a 570gtx








Ty for the info and for the time Ceadder and omega17.

Nice tri-fire btw:devil:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Yea, i saw some1 saying that on the other thread.
Probably it was even you..







I saw some cpu/gpu benches and i admit at higher res's the gpu starts to become what rly makes the difference.
Benches of an Phenom x6 1090T vs i7 980x vs i7 2600k
And gaming at 1080p on those they all had the same frames with a 570gtx








Ty for the info and for the time Ceadder and omega17.

Nice tri-fire btw










Funny thing is now 1080p is low res


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


It's good everything is well in here today, I've had nothing but issues since last night lol. Been trying to figure out why I keep getting the dreaded 
"Display driver stopped responding" blah blah blah thing for the last couple days again, haven't seen that in ages. Than on top of that Firefox 4 keeps freezing and I'm down to using IE to write this.







All this just started out of the blue. The ram seems to pass LinX just fine but I fear maybe I've pushed it a bit to hard voltage wise and wanted to test it. Also tried a few suicide runs over the weekend and thinking maybe I have something gone corrupt in the OS too.
If that wasn't enough my memtest86 disc refuses to load as it always has, and just beatin myself up going in diferent directions trying to figure out which issue is the real culprite. Got this new (1st attemp) with RAID 0 that's been working great too and just about to reformat and be done with these issues as there seems to be so many all at once lol.
Wish me luck, I can use some of that right now. I'll get sorted out and rejoin you all as soon as I can figure this out. On a good note, at least I was able to finally complete this post without freezing up woo hoo. Now off to research a few things and get a direction plan to cure this crazyness.


Appears I have this problem under control after re-imaging twice. First time was only the OS on my C drive, (C drive is OS only, every thing else is D partition) and found shortly after wards still had the "Display driver failed" error and it would still freeze up.

Than on second attempt I moved Ram to the black slots and formatted both my C and D partitions and for the last 36 hrs everything is how it should be at stock anyway. Now it's time to kick the OC back up and start testing again to see if there's any difference with the ram mounted in the black slots.

I think I must have done some bad things with a few suicide runs I did lol. Time will tell I guess. Now it's back to getting the 4.2GHz running again while testing a slightly different ram config just for fun.

Man does it feel good to be back up and running without that damn Display driver error always coming up lol.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Is MB temps normal playing on Crysis2?

Or any game, can it be that high?

Ambient is around 26ÂºC


----------



## laserkeizero

I just bought this board and installed everything but I'm confused about the BIOS version. From the disc it says, Version 1902 dated 02/17/2011. But I checked the asus website and the latest BIOS version is 1304 dated 01/10/2011. So, my question is, which is the correct version?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


I just bought this board and installed everything but I'm confused about the BIOS version. From the disc it says, Version 1902 dated 02/17/2011. But I checked the asus website and the latest BIOS version is 1304 dated 01/10/2011. So, my question is, which is the correct version?


You don't need to mess with BIOS flashing unless you're having an issue.

Say like you have 1333 RAM but the board is not identifying that option in the settings. Or if you have Thuban and your board is not stable. You know the little things that can take all the fun out of owning an OC'er board. If everything is working properly you will probably be better off by not messing with it.

Unless of course you're like me and want to change the pic on your bootup screen from the blah system info to a 256bit color pic. I'm probably going to change it again though. It could look much nicer.









~Ceadder


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


I just bought this board and installed everything but I'm confused about the BIOS version. From the disc it says, Version 1902 dated 02/17/2011. But I checked the asus website and the latest BIOS version is 1304 dated 01/10/2011. So, my question is, which is the correct version?


True, "if it ain't broke don't fix it"... but I at least am curious! Can you post a pic of the BIOS main screen?

Ceadderman: Isn't there something about a 1902 bios from the M4A89GTD Pro board (that might support AM3+!) from another thread being compatible with the Crosshair IV, or am I waaayyy off base?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avanti*


True, "if it ain't broke don't fix it"... but I at least am curious! Can you post a pic of the BIOS main screen?

Ceadderman: Isn't there something about a 1902 bios from the M4A89GTD Pro board (that might support AM3+!) from another thread being compatible with the Crosshair IV, or am I waaayyy off base?










Nope it's 3012 that you're thinking of.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


I just bought this board and installed everything but I'm confused about the BIOS version. From the disc it says, Version 1902 dated 02/17/2011. But I checked the asus website and the latest BIOS version is 1304 dated 01/10/2011. So, my question is, which is the correct version?


bios ver *1902* were did you get this ver ?












































no buddy has ver *1902* for the formula board


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope it's 3012 that you're thinking of.









~Ceadder










Yes: you are, as most always, correct.


----------



## laserkeizero

Ver 1902 is from the install disc the MB came with.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


Ver 1902 is from the install disc the MB came with.


0505 was the inital bios so far we are up to 1304 so I dont know where you got 1902 but an upload would be nice


----------



## Ceadderman

I was kind of wondering about 1902 myself, but it is a new MoBo. Maybe ASUS dropped a BD BIOS on the disc recently.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I was kind of wondering about 1902 myself, but it is a new MoBo. Maybe ASUS dropped a BD BIOS on the disc recently.









~Ceadder










which is why I am asking for an upload


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


i was kind of wondering about 1902 myself, but it is a new mobo. Maybe asus dropped a bd bios on the disc recently.









~ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


which is why i am asking for an upload











Quote:



Originally Posted by *avanti*


true, "if it ain't broke don't fix it"... But i at least am curious! Can you post a pic of the bios main screen?


Yeah, post a pic like he said!


----------



## laserkeizero

Here is a crude screen shot of the bios when I first start it. 


What exactly do I need to upload? Sorry I'm such a newbie when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


Here is a crude screen shot of the bios when I first start it. 


What exactly do I need to upload? Sorry I'm such a newbie when it comes to this stuff.










Most definitely is a 1902 bios version!!! I think the other guys were asking you to upload that bios version off your disc lol. It doesn't appear to be available on asus site yet. That is weird.

As long as your not having any issues I'd run with what you have. I'm going to email Asus and ask what the 1902 version is for AM3 or AM3+ and see what they have to say about it. I don't believe they would pre-install a non AM3 bios version onto a mobo when the CPU's aren't even released yet.


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Most definitely is a 1902 bios version!!! I think the other guys were asking you to upload that bios version off your disc lol. It doesn't appear to be available on asus site yet. That is weird.

As long as your not having any issues I'd run with what you have. I'm going to email Asus and ask what the 1902 version is for AM3 or AM3+ and see what they have to say about it. I don't believe they would pre-install a non AM3 bios version onto a mobo when the CPU's aren't even released yet.


Ya it's weird having a version that isn't available. I have no issues right now everything is stable. I knew what they were saying, I am looking around the MB support CD for that bios file with no luck, haha...


----------



## The Sandman

Isn't always the way lol? I just made a post at the Asus forum and we'll see if Tony B. has anything to say about this. Guessing that might be quicker than an email as they seem to be rather slow right now. I'll give it a bit than send an email too to the tech boys.

By the way, Welcome to OCN.


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Isn't always the way lol? I just made a post at the Asus forum and we'll see if Tony B. has anything to say about this. Guessing that might be quicker than an email as they seem to be rather slow right now. I'll give it a bit than send an email too to the tech boys.

By the way, Welcome to OCN.


Thanks! I'm reading so many guides about overclocking and whatnot is so overwhelming. But, I hope I don't mess up my new set up







.


----------



## The Sandman

You may want to look at the memory you have installed. I noticed your sig says you're running 6GB? If your not aware that's NOT doing you any good. AMD needs 2, 4, 8, 16GB to run in dual channel mode.

Here's a real good thread to help you get started as it will give lots of real good info, plus a path to follow, http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/525113-phenom-ii-overclocking-guide.html

It can be over whelming I know. Take your time and try studying one area at a time. The above thread will get you going and give you the basics, than when you're comfortable and questions come up just make a post. There's a lot of real knowledgeable people on here to help, but it will help to try and get some of the basic stuff down first. I have this thread bookmarked for easy excess and would advise the same as it may take a bit of time to get even the basics down and that way you can revert back to it as necessary while starting out.

There's also several Links on the OP which contain a lot of good info too.


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13006202*
> You may want to look at the memory you have installed. I noticed your sig says you're running 6GB? If your not aware that's NOT doing you any good. AMD needs 2, 4, 8, 16GB to run in dual channel mode.
> 
> Here's a real good thread to help you get started as it will give lots of real good info, plus a path to follow, http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/525113-phenom-ii-overclocking-guide.html
> 
> It can be over whelming I know. Take your time and try studying one area at a time. The above thread will get you going and give you the basics, than when you're comfortable and questions come up just make a post. There's a lot of real knowledgeable people on here to help, but it will help to try and get some of the basic stuff down first. I have this thread bookmarked for easy excess and would advise the same as it may take a bit of time to get even the basics down and that way you can revert back to it as necessary while starting out.
> 
> There's also several Links on the OP which contain a lot of good info too.


Well, looks like I'll be getting an 8 gig kit. Actually, that's the thread I am reading right now and thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Dynomutt

@laserkeizero,

can you go into "Advanced" and then into "CPU configuration" and post a screenshot from there so we can see the AGESA version number on this BIOS, I noticed that in the 3012 BIOS they had changed / replaced the word AGESA with OrochiPI, which I believe was a hint @ the bulldozer.

also would like to see the 1902 Bios uploaded when you can please


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laserkeizero;13005945*
> Ya it's weird having a version that isn't available. I have no issues right now everything is stable. I knew what they were saying, I am looking around the MB support CD for that bios file with no luck, haha...


Can you go into the EZ flash 2 menu and then choose the backup option







That will save the bios to a drive (usb)


----------



## Tweeky

*FOR motherboard M4A89TD Pro/USB*
there are new bios's that have just came out for the above board

see pic

2 of these have come out after the bulldozer bios
im running the bios 3012 on the above board with no problems


----------



## laserkeizero

Right now I'm at work so when I get home I'll post a screen shot and upload the bios.


----------



## The Sandman

Awesome thank you! I have an email to Asus already on the way as our good friend Tony B. in the Asus forum did not know anything about it. Guess we'll wait and see what the reply will be.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just thought I would post a Desktop pic of my current Client Fold showing my NB temp.

Not too shabby considering the NB issue these things have.









And yes, the weather chart shows flurries.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Just thought I would post a Desktop pic of my current Client Fold showing my NB temp.

Not too shabby considering the NB issue these things have.









~Ceadder










whats that app? on the right corner


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


whats that app? on the right corner


The one to the Left or Below the Roundfile?

Well the left one is the Windows Weather App and the one Below is one of the 8 timepiece apps that come with Ultimate 64bit(probably all of them though) and below that is Black Glass CPU Meter. Wish it showed all 4 cores but it does show me what the first one is doing so there's something to be said for that. It's also from Windows but it's a user designed app.

I want to run Rainmeter, but I'm not confident that I can do that one as well as I put together my MySpace page a few years back. Maybe I'll quit bein a puss and take a chance with it later this week. But I have some catching up to do for being away from my Folding projects.









~Ceadder


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Just thought I would post a Desktop pic of my current Client Fold showing my NB temp.

Not too shabby considering the NB issue these things have.









And yes, the weather chart shows flurries.









~Ceadder










Impressive! You do have a few fans going, where are they all located?

(overcast, maybe some rain coming up here...)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Just thought I would post a Desktop pic of my current Client Fold showing my NB temp.

Not too shabby considering the NB issue these things have.









And yes, the weather chart shows flurries.









~Ceadder










Hey Ceadderman doesn't that Haf 932 have an internal fan for the NB HS etc?
I ended up mounting one in my NZXT (80mm and maybe 25-30cfm) and what a difference. Or maybe that folding is harder on things then I thought as I haven't done that yet. Just curious.
How much CPU/NB do you have to run? Mine is running 1.468v and just for comparison here's a snip of the end of a 24 hr prime95 run at 4222MHz test. Is folding more stressful than Prime95?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avanti*


Impressive! You do have a few fans going, where are they all located?

(overcast, maybe some rain coming up here...)


In order from Left to Right

Top: 200x1, 120x2
Rear: 140
Side: 200
Front:200
Floor:120

My door fan doesn't hardly blow on the NB, so I had to adjust the RPM of the Ceiling 200 to run 80% miminum cause it seems that the 200s' low RPM causes it to stall if I set it at optimum speeds to lessen the dBs' to a dull roar. They aren't bad when you run them as CM ships the 932. But put any kind of heater under it, you can't dial them back as nicely as you should be able to. Which is why I want to go with a full loop. I'll be selling my HS Silents as well I think. I love them but I'll need to go with Mediums or Lows once I get my triple Rad.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Those of you who remember me will know that I am quite famous for my off-the-wall questions. So I shall not disappoint.

My Tuniq Tower Extreme will not fit over my GSkill RipJaws because of the lovely red heatsink.

Question: Is there any way to safely remove the red outer cover/heatsink? I don't really want to toss this RAM or the Tuniq Tower fan/heatsink.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Those of you who remember me will know that I am quite famous for my off-the-wall questions. So I shall not disappoint.

My Tuniq Tower Extreme will not fit over my GSkill RipJaws because of the lovely red heatsink.

Question: Is there any way to safely remove the red outer cover/heatsink? I don't really want to toss this RAM or the Tuniq Tower fan/heatsink.










I think that that's probably more hassle than its worth. You might be better off getting a new set of RAM and selling the ones you have. I've used Ripjaws(1600 series DDR3 4GB) but since I never attempted to remove the sink, I can only say that you probably stand a good chance of messing them up if you try without a guide of some sort. Sure you just don't want to run an H50 and not sweat the RAMSinks? Just a thought.









~Ceadder


----------



## sub50hz

I've noticed a tendency for the CIV to report CPU temps quite a bit higher than my CIII did. Core temps at load are only 1C higher (CIII wouldn't allow me to get the NB above 2600, CIV gets me to 3200, but with more voltage than I prefer), but CPU temps report on average about 8-9C higher than I'm used to seeing (60-61C full load with IBT, 58-59C with P95). I'm not terribly worried, as Folding pegs it at about 50C, and Cinebench never goes above 48C. The LLC also applies a LOT more corrective voltage than the CIII (at a base of 1.42v Core I see 1.49v Core load). Tinkering is in order.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol FarCry 2 pushes my NB up to 54c depending on which way the wind is blowing that day. still 54c is well within acceptable load limits.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ccaution

@laserkeizero

You can use the AsusUpdate utility to extract that rare bios of yours - and let us take a look.

Cheers


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13012632*
> Those of you who remember me will know that I am quite famous for my off-the-wall questions. So I shall not disappoint.
> 
> My Tuniq Tower Extreme will not fit over my GSkill RipJaws because of the lovely red heatsink.
> 
> Question: Is there any way to safely remove the red outer cover/heatsink? I don't really want to toss this RAM or the Tuniq Tower fan/heatsink.


They can come off but I bet it would void you warranty. THey look to be a clamshell type of cover but it is hard to say without really good pictures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13013415*
> lol FarCry 2 pushes my NB up to 54c depending on which way the wind is blowing that day. still 54c is well within acceptable load limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


LOL folding pushes my NB up to 65 peak







thats with a 120 3 inches above it


----------



## laserkeizero

Okay here is what I promised:


Bios file:
http://www.mediafire.com/?gzkw847zeddfff6


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laserkeizero;13017919*
> Okay here is what I promised:
> 
> 
> Bios file:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gzkw847zeddfff6


Thanks! Now who will be the first to try it...


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow is it me or do I not see a "Virtual Machine Mode" in my BIOS? Anyone know what it's for? I have an idea but I want to know, not have an idea.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sub50hz

It allows you to run virtual machines inside your choice of OS.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laserkeizero;13005945*
> Ya it's weird having a version that isn't available. I have no issues right now everything is stable. I knew what they were saying, I am looking around the MB support CD for that bios file with no luck, haha...


The BIOS file you are looking for is in the root directory of the disc and it is called C4F.ROM because that is the file the BIOS recovery utility looks for.
TonyB.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


Okay here is what I promised:


Bios file: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gzkw847zeddfff6


That is wierd... Only reference I have found is this: _Asus M4A89TD PRO/USB3 Bios 1902_.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Needs moar extreme BIOS man...


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avanti*


Thanks! Now who will be the first to try it...










Already done here seems pretty much solid, I will also test it myself, later this week.

Thanks laserkeizero for your upload


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ccaution*


Already done here seems pretty much solid, I will also test it myself, later this week.

Thanks laserkeizero for your upload










anyone tried it yet? I have been very curious about it, but am afraid to flash this one first lol.


----------



## IOSEFINI

I just did it 2 minutes ago. Everything seems OK.


----------



## mav2000

Went to EZ bios and it says no update from that file. Chnaged the file name to correspond with the older Asus bios's.


----------



## Dynomutt

i'll be flashing the 1902 after work tonight will update if I have anything to add


----------



## Mistral

Definitely not a bulldozer BIOS no CPB option pre 3012, no obvious difference from 1304 so far, stability seems about the same.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


Definitely not a bulldozer BIOS no CPB option pre 3012, no obvious difference from 1304 so far, stability seems about the same.


You can put all the info for your rig much neater by going to User CP and adding a system.


----------



## wheth4400

updated to 1902, defiently seems the same as Tonyb( Mistral) said. I am going to look at the overcloking on it and see how it does. Something has had to be changed and or improved otherwise there wouldn't be a new bios lol.

EDIT:

Let me take that back... none of my asus programs are working now. TurboV and AI Suite.


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks Ceadderman and eclipseaudio4. T'was a bit lame to think I could remove the heatsink covers from the RipJaws. I just didn't want to squander 16 GB of DDR3 RAM on my slow computer and put the RipJaws, 8 GB, in my faster one.

Much appreciate your sage advice.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Thanks Ceadderman and eclipseaudio4. T'was a bit lame to think I could remove the heatsink covers from the RipJaws. I just didn't want to squander 16 GB of DDR3 RAM on my slow computer and put the RipJaws, 8 GB, in my faster one.

Much appreciate your sage advice.










no problem. That seems to be one of the downsides with AMD sense socket AM3 started.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


Definitely not a bulldozer BIOS no CPB option pre 3012, no obvious difference from 1304 so far, stability seems about the same.


Let me be the first to welcome you to OCN!

Glad to have you join us.Thanks for your input. I'm sure we can all benefit from your experience.


----------



## wheth4400

Ok I got the asus programs working again, not sure what the deal was with them not after the bios flash. I just uninstalled them and reinstalled and they are working again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13023645*
> Definitely not a bulldozer BIOS no CPB option pre 3012, no obvious difference from 1304 so far, stability seems about the same.


Ummm I caught one obvious difference and not even using it.

Did you not see tha Virtual Macheen mang.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mistral

If you're referring to the secure virtual machine mode it's always been there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13026541*
> If you're referring to the secure virtual machine mode it's always been there.


I should check mine the next time I'm in the BIOS then cause I'm running 1304 and I've never seen it in any iteration of BIOS before this 1902.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13026541*
> If you're referring to the secure virtual machine mode it's always been there.


Welcome to OCN Mitral (Tony B), glad to have you here


----------



## incurablegeek

I would assume the answer to be yes, but I'm taking no chances.

Can I swap: Kingston Technology HyperX Blu 2 GB 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FKingston-Technology-240-Pin-KHX1600C9AD3B1-2G%2Fdp%2FB00433L22U%2Fref%3Dsr_1_3%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1302123771%26sr%3D8-3]http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-240-Pin-KHX1600C9AD3B1-2G/dp/B00433L22U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302123771&sr=8-3"]http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-240-Pin-KHX1600C9AD3B1-2G/dp/B00433L22U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302123771&sr=8-3[/ame[/URL]]

for one of the RipJaws?

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277

If the Kingston (1 pc.) is compatible, then I can slide it under the Tuniq Tower and still use the other 3 2 gb ea. Ripjaws.

*Note: I'm not sure if the RAM architectures being different between the Kingston and the RipJaws will make a difference.*

Oh, and thanks for taking my questions seriously and for not telling me what a blooming idiot I am.









I would never post such a question on some other sites, which I no longer visit, because it would be like an aphrodisiac to the ChestThumpers.


----------



## sub50hz

Fitment issues? Remove the heatsink. If the thermal tape appears to be sticky enough to pull one of the RAM chips off the PCB, you can use an electronics-safe degreaser to dissolve the adhesive and remove them. I've used Clean Streak in the past with no issues.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13027217*
> I would assume the answer to be yes, but I'm taking no chances.
> 
> Can I swap: Kingston Technology HyperX Blu 2 GB 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-240-Pin-KHX1600C9AD3B1-2G/dp/B00433L22U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302123771&sr=8-3
> 
> for one of the RipJaws?
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
> 
> If the Kingston (1 pc.) is compatible, then I can slide it under the Tuniq Tower and still use the other 3 2 gb ea. Ripjaws.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for taking my questions seriously and for not telling me what a blooming idiot I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never post such a question on some other sites, which I no longer visit, because it would be like an aphrodisiac to the ChestThumpers.


No offense meant bro but...

This really needs to be asked in the appropriate thread. If you were asking if that RAM would fit the HAF case this be the place to ask. But your best bet is to check the Manufacturer website. I don't know if you've noticed but we run all kinds of boards and CPUs'. My experience on the Formula would be different than say someone elses on the Classified etc.

Cool?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13027311*
> No offense meant bro but...
> 
> This really needs to be asked in the appropriate thread. If you were asking if that RAM would fit the HAF case this be the place to ask.


What the hell are you talking about? He's having issues fitting the RAM under his HSF because of the CIV's PCB layout.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;13027338*
> What the hell are you talking about? He's having issues fitting the RAM under his HSF because of the CIV's PCB layout.










Senior moment. My bad bro. Like I said no offense meant.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Think I can RAID 0 a couple of these baby's? The CHIVF handle it?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13027370*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior moment. My bad bro. Like I said no offense meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I..... muuuussssttttt....... bite tongue.........


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13027508*
> Think I can RAID 0 a couple of these baby's? The CHIVF handle it?


if your serious then No!!!!! , unless you can find a PCIe RAID card with Fibre Channel (DE-9,HSSDC,HSSDC2 or SCA-2) interfaces on board.

if not then

ha ha ha ha ha, you kid funny lol


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13027508*
> Think I can RAID 0 a couple of these baby's? The CHIVF handle it?


Hah! I've got six U320 drives from an old Proliant I'm considering stuffing in my case. Would make a great RAID0 scratch disk for PS.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;13027688*
> if your serious then No!!!!! , unless you can find a PCIe RAID card with Fibre Channel (DE-9,HSSDC,HSSDC2 or SCA-2) interfaces on board.
> 
> if not then
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha, you kid funny lol


Let's not forget that Uncle Kah here does not have $1,800 x 2 like that when he has 2 kids in college! Mrs. Kah would twist me into the shape of a pretzel if I ordered those. Lil Kahbrohnette and Kahbrohnnie... well... they want new cars and such. Imagine how they would feel? Besides... CHIVF would probably not handle it. Wouldn't even try it!

Those things must be fast though, no?


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13027799*
> Let's not forget that Uncle Kah here does not have $1,800 x 2 like that when he has 2 kids in college! Mrs. Kah would twist me into the shape of a pretzel if I ordered those. Lil Kahbrohnette and Kahbrohnnie... well... they want new cars and such. Imagine how they would feel? Besides... CHIVF would probably not handle it. Wouldn't even try it!
> 
> Those things must be fast though, no?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13027799*
> Mrs. Kah would twist me into the shape of a pretzel]


lol hilarious mate 

if you could I wouldnt imagine they would be any better than a good SSD for normal desktop usage, they will probably have really good burst speeds though and are built for the server market that is why they are so expensive.


----------



## Kahbrohn

And probably noisy.

This actually now brings me to a question. I have that roomy 1.5Tb WD Green HDD. I am looking for something in the HDD arena to use for RAID 0. Anything in particular that runs well with the RAID drivers for our boards? I have been looking at these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136544

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136795

What do I use that Green WD for then? Back-up purposes? Is my idea even worth considering?


----------



## The Sandman

I have two of those 640's in RAID 0. Here's how they perform. From what I've read, there faster than the 500's. No issues at all for me.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13028461*
> I have two of those 640's in RAID 0. Here's how they perform. From what I've read, there faster than the 500's. No issues at all for me.


The 6Gb satas, right?

edit:

Sandman... I feel so... left behind!!! I need to do something.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13028612*
> The 6Gb satas, right?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Sandman... I feel so... left behind!!! I need to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yes, 6.0 and with the discount coupon got 2 for $120.00, smoookin lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> Mrs. Kah would twist me into the shape of a pretzel


I would KILL to be turned into a Pretzel right now. Needs the soft touch though I'm not into stale bar pretzels. Tell tha missus ta bring Guinness with her.









j/k









I already have my 1st 10k points. Holy moly where'd the time go.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13029596*
> Yes, 6.0 and with the discount coupon got 2 for $120.00, smoookin lol.


why not go 3 - 640's SATA III in raid 0


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I would assume the answer to be yes, but I'm taking no chances.

Can I swap: Kingston Technology HyperX Blu 2 GB 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Techn...2123771&sr=8-3

for one of the RipJaws?

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

If the Kingston (1 pc.) is compatible, then I can slide it under the Tuniq Tower and still use the other 3 2 gb ea. Ripjaws.

*Note: I'm not sure if the RAM architectures being different between the Kingston and the RipJaws will make a difference.*

Oh, and thanks for taking my questions seriously and for not telling me what a blooming idiot I am.









I would never post such a question on some other sites, which I no longer visit, because it would be like an aphrodisiac to the ChestThumpers.










It may work but I would post up int the ram section as they will have more knowledge on this subject. 
I have seen it done but I would not recommend it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


And probably noisy.

This actually now brings me to a question. I have that roomy 1.5Tb WD Green HDD. I am looking for something in the HDD arena to use for RAID 0. Anything in particular that runs well with the RAID drivers for our boards? I have been looking at these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136544

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136795

What do I use that Green WD for then? Back-up purposes? Is my idea even worth considering?


Green drives are usually used for HTPC or storage where speed is not really an issue. If you want speed but do not have the cash for SSD's then WD Blacks are where you want to be and the 640's run the fastest. WD black drives have dual controllers which helps in the speed and the 640GB drives are faster then the 500's and the 750's.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



It may work but I would post up int the ram section as they will have more knowledge on this subject.
I have seen it done but I would not recommend it.


Just did so. Thanks!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13029892*
> why not go 3 - 640's SATA III in raid 0


Severe lack of funds from being laid off work the last year+ lol. Can't wait to get back as I have many improvements planed, and as the saying goes, you can't play if you can't pay. I'll get more after getting back to work.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13030033*
> Green drives are usually used for HTPC or storage where speed is not really an issue. If you want speed but do not have the cash for SSD's then WD Blacks are where you want to be and the 640's run the fastest. WD black drives have dual controllers which helps in the speed and the 640GB drives are faster then the 500's and the 750's.


Thanks... the 640's it will be. Can the Greenie be kept outside of the raid config and used for back up or something without affecting the raid 0 setup?


----------



## The Sandman

Yes they can. I have two WD500 Blk's like that for storage.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Thanks... the 640's it will be. Can the Greenie be kept outside of the raid config and used for back up or something without affecting the raid 0 setup?


As sandman said yes.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

How's everyone doin? A little







but its ok to go off the rails from time to time, right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Not off topic since Kah is axin about RAID and how he should set it up on his Board. Sure he deviated off course a bit, but it was still RAID related.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hope I wasn't off topic! If I was I apologize. I have no clue on how Raid is to be set up. I have read and have been told that updated mobo drivers need to be dl'ed and installed. That's why I figured that this wa the right thread to discuss this. Being that I have never done this before I just want to make sure I get it right and who better to get advice from than people with similar rigs to mine. I have come across articles where some mobo's are more "raid friendly" than others and this was a bit of a concern to me.


----------



## Ceadderman

You're good man. If this board didn't have RAID capability w/o having to use a PCI-e slot that is one thing. But it does and you want to get the information from the people who are the most experienced with your RAID assignment. Don't sweat it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Got them! $41/each and were the last 2 open box... not bad. Raid 0 here I come!


----------



## RJ1D

i would like to register as a formula user. got it 2 months ago, used it for a month now


----------



## Ceadderman

Excellent I only run a ful 1TB RAID and the other half of the 2 total TB is partitioned so I can store on the interior of the platters to keep my speeds solid.









Check out my new splash screen. It's not perfect but it's as close to 256bit color as I can get.









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Well now that uncle kah open this raid0 thing..i will say this..in this coming weeks ill be doin my setup on raid..2 ssd's goin for raid0 putting OS and games only..and 2 1T goin for raid0 again for storage..hmmm what u guys think???can the board handle 2 raid0 with no problem???

Is it hard to set it up on the OS only ssd and storage
Hdd??


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13034694*
> Excellent I only run a ful 1TB RAID and the other half of the 2 total TB is partitioned so I can store on the interior of the platters to keep my speeds solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my new splash screen. It's not perfect but it's as close to 256bit color as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Some amazing things on that splash screen.


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13036229*
> Well now that uncle kah open this raid0 thing..i will say this..in this coming weeks ill be doin my setup on raid..2 ssd's goin for raid0 putting OS and games only..and 2 1T goin for raid0 again for storage..hmmm what u guys think???can the board handle 2 raid0 with no problem???
> 
> Is it hard to set it up on the OS only ssd and storage
> Hdd??


sounds good for the OS & Games drive but, I would avoid using RAID 0 for your data storage drive as if one drive fails then all ur data will be gone, unless you have backups, for your data storage I would use a RAID 1 setup so that if one drive does fail all your data is safe on the 2nd drive and you only need to replace the failed drive and mirror the contents of the original to it then you have a full backup again


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ1D;13034690*
> i would like to register as a formula user. got it 2 months ago, used it for a month now


Just head for the OP and sign up on the Formula Members list on top of the spread sheet (says click here) add your info and your done! It's painless. You'll also see many useful links there too.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13034170*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I wasn't off topic! If I was I apologize. I have no clue on how Raid is to be set up. I have read and have been told that updated mobo drivers need to be dl'ed and installed. That's why I figured that this wa the right thread to discuss this. Being that I have never done this before I just want to make sure I get it right and who better to get advice from than people with similar rigs to mine. I have come across articles where some mobo's are more "raid friendly" than others and this was a bit of a concern to me.


It's no big deal. Start on page 4-29 of the manual and also look on page 2-32. I temp use port 5 or 6 for the optical drive as these need to be in IDE mode for the storage drives than after install switch ports to HDD's.


----------



## Greg0986

Hey guys,

Which connectors should I use for the fans on my H50? I currently have the main pump connected to the CPU header. Which connectors should I connect my 2 4pin PWM fans to?

Chassis fan connectors, optional fan connectors etc.

Cheers


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havoknova;13036229*
> well now that uncle kah open this raid0 thing..i will say this..in this coming weeks ill be doin my setup on raid..2 ssd's goin for raid0 putting os and games only..and 2 1t goin for raid0 again for storage..hmmm what u guys think???can the board handle 2 raid0 with no problem???
> *yes*
> is it hard to set it up on the os only ssd and storage
> hdd??
> *no*


i have 2 ssd's sata II raid 0 and 2-500 WD sata III raid 0 and 2-dvd rw IDE


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13037372*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Which connectors should I use for the fans on my H50? I currently have the main pump connected to the CPU header. Which connectors should I connect my 2 4pin PWM fans to?
> 
> Chassis fan connectors, optional fan connectors etc.
> 
> Cheers


You could connect the fans (by means of a PWM Y connector - about $2-3 at any of the regular stores) to either a CHA or OPT fan connector closest to your fans. That way you can control the fans via BIOS or Asus AI Suite.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13037372*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Which connectors should I use for the fans on my H50? I currently have the main pump connected to the CPU header. Which connectors should I connect my 2 4pin PWM fans to?
> 
> Chassis fan connectors, optional fan connectors etc.
> 
> Cheers


you may use any of the others that you like


----------



## Greg0986

Cheers







I am going to buy a splitter now









Also, on the subject of fans, does anyone know why my CPU is idling at 40*c with the window open and cool'N'quiet on? I just recently bought these fans and he older stock corsiar ones were better :/


----------



## Havoknova

Tweeky if ever the time comes that i need some step by step on the setup can u help me up..coz this partition,folder making,transfer files and etc is making my head hurt wahahah...

Can u help me up??step by step lolz...

Ill give u a uber rep for it


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13037605*
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy a splitter now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on the subject of fans, does anyone know why my CPU is idling at 40*c with the window open and cool'N'quiet on? I just recently bought these fans and he older stock corsiar ones were better :/


These fans should make an improvement as they have a higher static pressure. http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/products/casefans/gt-120-1850 and work real well for radiators.


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13037711*
> These fans should make an improvement as they have a higher static pressure. http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/products/casefans/gt-120-1850 and work real well for radiators.


I thought the fans I bought were good :/ I guess not







.

Is there any other reason why my temps are reaching so high with the supposedly better fans? Like the thermal paste or the way the pump was mounted?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13037711*
> These fans should make an improvement as they have a higher static pressure. http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/products/casefans/gt-120-1850 and work real well for radiators.


@greg0986:

I cant access the link but I am assuming it's the GT-15's. If so...

I have to agree with Sandman. I got the static pressure data for those GT-15's (here) and something seems off with the 2.054 mmH2O versus the "26.4" mmH2O mentioned for your Apache's? The GT-15's are considered the reference fans to be used on rad's.

As for the temps, right now it just may be the fans. Did you unmount the pump from the cpu when you installed the new fans? If so, then maybe it's a seating problem or the replacement TIM you used. I recall reading of people having issues re0installing the pump's with H50/70's but they have just worked on it until it got fixed. Also, if you did change TIM, then maybe the new TIM hasn't had a proper cure time but that's hard to tell without knowing which TIM was used.


----------



## Greg0986

The fan's I bought were the Akasa AK-FN057 Apache Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM.

I did unmount the pump when I installed the fans so in a minute I will reseat it.

The thermal paste I am using is Artic Cooling MX-3.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13037652*
> Tweeky if ever the time comes that i need some step by step on the setup can u help me up..coz this partition,folder making,transfer files and etc is making my head hurt wahahah...
> 
> Can u help me up??step by step lolz...
> 
> Ill give u a uber rep for it


i will be happy to help









*we "all's" will be happy to help*






























some people on here would walk on flaming computers for a Rep


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13038061*
> The fan's I bought were the Akasa AK-FN057 Apache Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM.
> 
> I did unmount the pump when I installed the fans so in a minute I will reseat it.
> 
> The thermal paste I am using is Artic Cooling MX-3.


No curing with that TIM but I can not personally say one way or another on it's effectiveness. I know a few people use it so it should do the job just fine. Best bet at this time is to reseat. You will need to re-do the TIM. Also, play with different fan speeds and see what effect that may or may not have. Last, having the rad fans on different fan headers may cause a difference in speeds so that may be an issue. That's why I recommend the y-splitters. That way both fans are on the same header receiving the same voltage and in theory, running at the same speed. When fans are in push/pull I feel that if they are not in sync, they will cancel each other out a bit.

This is my personal experience though.


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13038224*
> No curing with that TIM but I can not personally say one way or another on it's effectiveness. I know a few people use it so it should do the job just fine. Best bet at this time is to reseat. You will need to re-do the TIM. Also, play with different fan speeds and see what effect that may or may not have. Last, having the rad fans on different fan headers may cause a difference in speeds so that may be an issue. That's why I recommend the y-splitters. That way both fans are on the same header receiving the same voltage and in theory, running at the same speed. When fans are in push/pull I feel that if they are not in sync, they will cancel each other out a bit.
> 
> This is my personal experience though.


Cheers







I have reseated the pump and it did reduce temperatures a bit and it now idles at about 34*c







I will mess about the the speeds to try and find the fastest speed without affecting the noise









[EDIT]: It has just crept up back to 40*c


----------



## Kahbrohn

(EDIT: Deleting double post. Work systrem is whacky today. My apologies)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13038271*
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reseated the pump and it did reduce temperatures a bit and it now idles at about 34*c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will mess about the the speeds to try and find the fastest speed without affecting the noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]: It has just crept up back to 40*c


Keep playing with seating since that had somewhat of an effect. Also check your task manager to see what's running. What load does your CPU show? As a final test, place the old fans back on and see if the temps come down. If it does, then it's the fans.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13038271*
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reseated the pump and it did reduce temperatures a bit and it now idles at about 34*c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will mess about the the speeds to try and find the fastest speed without affecting the noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]: It has just crept up back to 40*c


im having problems with mine still and i have 2 nf-p12 push pull exhausting. then again ive got 1055t 95watt and idle at 38 on cpu in everest, aint doing good 4 my northbridge though 45-50 degrees at idle


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13038083*
> i will be happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *we "all's" will be happy to help*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people on here would walk on flaming computers for a Rep


Ok maybe about 1st week of may ill go setup my second round of watercooling on my rig and ill go put the harddrive and ssd..coz right now my ek 240 rad is blocking my sata connector on my mobo thats why i can do anything..hehehe..if i rearrange my loop ill go and setup my raid.. -excited- thanks tweeky..


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13038271*
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reseated the pump and it did reduce temperatures a bit and it now idles at about 34*c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will mess about the the speeds to try and find the fastest speed without affecting the noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]: It has just crept up back to 40*c


try running it with the sides off the case to see if the temp. is stable
it taking the sides off helps then you will need to work on air flow in the case


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;13038422*
> im having problems with mine still and i have 2 nf-p12 push pull exhausting. then again ive got 1055t 95watt and idle at 38 on cpu in everest, aint doing good 4 my northbridge though 45-50 degrees at idle


Still remember those days when i got stock cooling on my nb..sometimes it hits 60c hehehe..now that im watercooled now i bearly hit 40's on eeryday use (gaming,multitasking,) so im happy


----------



## Greg0986

Right, I am going to put the old fans on now. At the moment with the fans at 100%, the CPU temps are *c.

I will report back when I have the old fans on.

There is nothing stressing my CPU at the moment.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13038477*
> Still remember those days when i got stock cooling on my nb..sometimes it hits 60c hehehe..now that im watercooled now i bearly hit 40's on eeryday use (gaming,multitasking,) so im happy


just a bit mmm on full wc. have concidered it fully. thinking of getting nh-d14 and going back to air.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13038504*
> Right, I am going to put the old fans on now. At the moment with the fans at 100%, the CPU temps are *c.
> 
> I will report back when I have the old fans on.
> 
> There is nothing stressing my CPU at the moment.


srry might have missed do you have exhaust or intake as being by a window maybe intake might be better.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13038477*
> Still remember those days when i got stock cooling on my nb..sometimes it hits 60c hehehe..now that im watercooled now i bearly hit 40's on eeryday use (gaming,multitasking,) so im happy


i do not have water cooling because "*they*" promised me a crosshair V to water cool but "*they*" did not deliver


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13038604*
> i do not have water cooling because "*they*" promised me a crosshair V to water cool but "*they*" did not deliver










i feel for you


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;13038564*
> srry might have missed do you have exhaust or intake as being by a window maybe intake might be better.


It is intake because the rear of the case is facing a window and that window is open.

Right, I have swapped the fans out for the old ones and at 100% the temperatures reach 33*c idle. I guess those costly and "better" fans weren't better


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;13038547*
> just a bit mmm on full wc. have concidered it fully. thinking of getting nh-d14 and going back to air.


Well nh-d14 will do the trick..but on my experience on my nb ill stay watercooled FTROML (for the rest of my life) lolz..And btw even though i decided to go back to stock cooling i cant coz i rip the light emblem of ROG on my stock cooling lolz..now its on my nb wb wahahha..


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13038725*
> Well nh-d14 will do the trick..but on my experience on my nb ill stay watercooled FTROML (for the rest of my life) lolz..And btw even though i decided to go back to stock cooling i cant coz i rip the light emblem of ROG on my stock cooling lolz..now its on my nb wb wahahha..


lolz. think i might try a reseat on my nb, i didnt test it when i got it which was a bit







i have it exhaust and then the top fan exhaust so maybe no air getting 2 it. (haf x now) got update siggy


----------



## Tweeky

now bios 1902 on ftp site for the formula
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13038784*
> now bios 1902 on ftp site for the formula
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


still nothing for the extreme.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;13038797*
> still nothing for the extreme.


nope

i think the extreme has been discontinued


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13038891*
> nope
> 
> i think the extreme has been discontinued


seems like the case, pay the premium and get nothing in return


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;13039123*
> seems like the case, pay the premium and get nothing in return


after all the money you paid for the extreme *they* know it will be a long time before you can buy another board


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13039294*
> after all the money you paid for the extreme *they* know it will be a long time before you can buy another board


true, maybe we should bombard them with hate mail.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;13039322*
> true, maybe we should bombard them with hate mail.


i am so tired of waiting for my new Crosshair V and a Bulldozer I think I am cracken my board


----------



## Cylas

There are interesting DDR3-Profiles on the new AM3+ Bios (M5 Serie).

*AM3+*


*AM3 3012*


----------



## Mr.Steve

Tweeky, anything new in the 1902 bios? or just more stability fixes and hardware support?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


just a bit mmm on full wc. have concidered it fully. thinking of getting nh-d14 and going back to air.


Try this...

Lapp your H50 to get the ridges and valleys to flatten.
Take the stock fan hack out the blade portion as far to the frame as possible leave none of the bars in the middle.
Install it between your Push fan and your Rad.
If still not operating at optimum, consider changing fans. Yate Loon Medium Speeds are the way to go. I have High Speeds but Mediums are better in the dB range and slower speeds to work with the H50 Rad.

~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Tweeky, anything new in the 1902 bios? or just more stability fixes and hardware support?


For the M4A89TD PRO/USB3 motherboard
*M4A89TD PRO/USB3 BIOS 1902* Improve EPU function. 
it may be the same for the formula maybe not
what is a EPU function ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


For the M4A89TD PRO/USB3 motherboard
*M4A89TD PRO/USB3 BIOS 1902* Improve EPU function. 
it may be the same for the formula maybe not
what is a EPU function ?


It's the booster function. It allows you to boost the power function of your CPU. Sorry if I didn't explain it perfectly. Still waking up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

HELP with my Formula USB ports

I have my front 2 USB's connected to the motherboards USB 10/11 connector at the bottom of the board.
I have my 1st. boot priority set to the hard drive Raid 0.
If I insert a thumb drive in one of the USB ports in the front.
*and then*
If I reboot or start my computer with the thumb drive in one of these USB ports it will go though post and as soon as it completes post it displays

*Invalid or Damage Bootable Partition*

Is this normal ? ... If not how can I fix it ?

If I remove the thumb drive it will work


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


HELP with my Formula USB ports

I have my front 2 USB's connected to the motherboards USB 10/11 connector at the bottom of the board.
I have my 1st. boot priority set to the hard drive Raid 0.
If I insert a thumb drive in one of the USB ports in the front.
*and then*
If I reboot or start my computer with the thumb drive in one of these USB ports it will go though post and as soon as it completes post it displays

*Invalid or Damage Bootable Partition*

Is this normal ? ... If not how can I fix it ?

If I remove the thumb drive it will work


And the boot priority within the BIOS is perfect. Raid 0 before USB, CD/DVD, etc.?
EDIT - Just tested my system and I had the same issue but when I checked my boot priorityI was able to correct it. you say the boot order is correct sooooooo.... Have you had the raid setup long now?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


HELP with my Formula USB ports

I have my front 2 USB's connected to the motherboards USB 10/11 connector at the bottom of the board.
I have my 1st. boot priority set to the hard drive Raid 0.
If I insert a thumb drive in one of the USB ports in the front.
*and then*
If I reboot or start my computer with the thumb drive in one of these USB ports it will go though post and as soon as it completes post it displays

*Invalid or Damage Bootable Partition*

Is this normal ? ... If not how can I fix it ?

If I remove the thumb drive it will work


Okay if you're setting up your RAID...

you need to leave your Boot order as it was.
install the thumbdrive to load the RAID driver. Once it's done remove it or it will give you fits after you build your RAID and attempt to load the OS.

Once your RAID is finished THEN you can reorder your Boot so that RAID is 1st option.

~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


And the boot priority within the BIOS is perfect. Raid 0 before USB, CD/DVD, etc.?


I have the BIOS boot priority set to Raid 0, CDROM, and then removable

Raid has been set up a long time

What did you do to fix it ?


----------



## sub50hz

And this is why software/chipset RAID is awful.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I have the BIOS boot priority set to Raid 0, CDROM, and then removable

Raid has been set up a long time

What did you do to fix it ?


Ok I think I know the problem but it might be hard to explain it with being in bios....

There are two HD sections that you have to look at.
Boot order
and crap BRB going to reboot cause I cant find in the manual









Edit: The other one you have too look at is the "Hard Disk Drives" which is right below the boot order. Make sure you have the correct Disk on top. Hope this helps









Also make sure that you do not have the bios setup to make the USB drives "force Floppy" emulation. This is under the Advanced, Chipset/USB(???)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I have the BIOS boot priority set to Raid 0, CDROM, and then removable

Raid has been set up a long time

What did you do to fix it ?


Okay look at two things first. Check to see if your MoBo reverted from RAID to IDE in 1 thru 4. No?

Then go back and order it like this...

NuclearHive(My RAID name)
ODD
Removable device

Also you'll want to make absolutely certain that everything is plugged in the correct way. You can't reverse your SATA cables or it'll just ridicule you on Boot. Make sure your PWR SATA cables are seated as well.

Should boot up fine when everything looks good.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alphadog

Dang i put them all next to each other and the sig still comes out like this lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Dang i put them all next to each other and the sig still comes out like this lol.


I'f you have spaces between them drop a _ in between the ones you want on the same line.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alphadog

Thanks i will try that.


----------



## Havokr505

hey i got a question. so im currently running Bios Revision 0801 ( crosshair IV Formula Btw) and I was wondering if anyone was noticing any overclocking improvements in the newer Bios's? Im running a 1055T @ 4.2GHz atm and I was maybe hoping to drop the voltages a bit more. anybody got some info?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havokr505*


hey i got a question. so im currently running Bios Revision 0801 ( crosshair IV Formula Btw) and I was wondering if anyone was noticing any overclocking improvements in the newer Bios's? Im running a 1055T @ 4.2GHz atm and I was maybe hoping to drop the voltages a bit more. anybody got some info?


There is better Phase control with the 1304 plus better LLC control as well which makes things nicer to work with. Also improved stability with 1304.


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


There is better Phase control with the 1304 plus better LLC control as well which makes things nicer to work with. Also improved stability with 1304.


\\

okay ill update it and let u guys know how it goes. last time I upgraded from 0401 to 0801, I got a good 200Mhz maybe I can get that again?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


nope

i think the extreme has been discontinued


What the **** mannnnnn.


----------



## Ceadderman

I doubt that the Extreme has been DC'ed.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

My rig is up and running ... thanks for the help ... i do not know why it was given me the error
I looked in the bios but it looked good so i did not change anything
some pic below of my bios

btw i have 4- 160 gb hard drives in raid 0
they were available

i am going to run checkdisk now thanks again
checkdisk ran with no errors


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm glad it sorted itself out.









~Ceadder


----------



## RJ1D

i also am using the c4f, and planning to change my 212+ cooler for noctua nh-d14. will the noctua stay clear of my display card? ive read and seen that the noctua is huge and im afraid it wont fit with the board with the gpu card on.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RJ1D*


i also am using the c4f, and planning to change my 212+ cooler for noctua nh-d14. will the noctua stay clear of my display card? ive read and seen that the noctua is huge and im afraid it wont fit with the board with the gpu card on.


Why not change to the hydro series coolers? You won't have to worry about it running over your RAM slots that's for certain.









At everyone... Well I've changed my splash screen to my shopped pic. Since it requires a system reset I went ahead and OC'ed my RAM to 1600 in the BIOS which should be faster than stock settings. However leading up to all of this I installed AI suite and in playing with the various settings found that all THREE Chassis headers are reporting. But Cha_3 doesn't report in the BIOS. So it looks like I may not need to RMA my Board(hmmm maybe Procrastination is a good thing after all), but maybe need to change my BIOS. I've only used 1304 in splashing my screen so it looks like I'll be doing it again soon.









I feel such the fool.
















But at least I won't have to RMA!









~Ceadder


----------



## RJ1D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13045995*
> Why not change to the hydro series coolers? You won't have to worry about it running over your RAM slots that's for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


looking forward to, but im still new to all this. besides, it is my 1st custom pc build. (we've been together for only a month now)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ1D;13046257*
> looking forward to, but im still new to all this. besides, it is my 1st custom pc build. (we've been together for only a month now)


Nice. I remember when I was a new to this board. I've owned it since June 15th; and I'm still learning things about it.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13044550*
> I doubt that the Extreme has been DC'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Still needs some more extreme BIOS love from Asus...


----------



## Ccaution

@RJ1D

Noctua D14 fits fine on my formula, but let us know whether you have super tall memory dimms







I went from a true 120 extreme (lapped) to the D14 and I saw a -4 to -5 difference @ load. It's an animal


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;13046676*
> Still needs some more extreme BIOS love from Asus...


I agree, but I doubt you'll see more than one or two BIOS updates between now and June 11th.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ1D;13045858*
> i also am using the c4f, and planning to change my 212+ cooler for noctua nh-d14. will the noctua stay clear of my display card? ive read and seen that the noctua is huge and im afraid it wont fit with the board with the gpu card on.


Its not the gpu u need to check...

1) check the clearance on ur ram height...

2) check ur case width..

If u got a full tower ull have no problem..some of the mid tower you cant fit it in with the side door..but on gpu u dont have to worry about clearance at all..


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Still needs some more extreme BIOS love from Asus...


extreme BIOS


----------



## [CyGnus]

New BIOS for Crosshair IV *Formula* 
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/ 
check for 1902 did not find the release notes but in the foruns they say CPU and mem support


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


New BIOS for Crosshair IV *Formula* 
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/ 
check for 1902 did not find the release notes but in the foruns they say CPU and mem support


*looks up asus bios dept, loads sniper,







*
Can we Extreme Users have a bios update PLZ???


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


*looks up asus bios dept, loads sniper,







*
Can we Extreme Users have a bios update PLZ???


the extremes are so advanced they do not need bios updates

anyone remember bingo13 site maybe he can help

the m4a89td has had two bios updates 1902 and 2001

no crosshair V, no bulldozer, no extreme bios update what is this world coming to

the trauma is to much ... i guess i will go eat ...


----------



## superhead91

Any of you guys know the safe max temps for the X6 chips? I know AMD says 62C. I'm stress testing my overclock right now and it's at 65C according to PC Probe.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Any of you guys know the safe max temps for the X6 chips? I know AMD says 62C. I'm stress testing my overclock right now and it's at 65C according to PC Probe.


65 C is about as high as i would go
each cpu is differant it be hard to know when it is to high


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


65 C is about as high as i would go


Yeah. And I'm pretty sure PC Probe's temps are off a bit... Well, it's staying right around 65C, so I guess I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## CloudCR

I think 65C is a bit too much :S


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Any of you guys know the safe max temps for the X6 chips? I know AMD says 62C. I'm stress testing my overclock right now and it's at 65C according to PC Probe.


PC Probe is pretty spot on. It reads the same as the BIOS as far as I have been able to see. AMD does say 62*C is the max you should go but they do have a "small" buffer built in there. 65*C and no more in my opinion. The CPU does have a built in safety feature though. If it reaches 72-74*C it will shutdown on its own. All though this is a safety feature, it does take a small toll on the cpu everytime it is reached.

Keep in mind though... stress testing is one thing. Normal usage (games, movies, etc.) is another. During normal activities you would not see the temps you see when stressing. When I stress test I see 51-52*C. When I game, I normally see 42*C and that's just a high temp that was reached. It is nowhere average.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Yeah. And I'm pretty sure PC Probe's temps are off a bit... Well, it's staying right around 65C, so I guess I'll just keep an eye on it.


take the sides off the case to see if it will help
if it helps then you need to work on air flow in the case
if not then you need better cooling for the cpu


----------



## superhead91

Well I used cpuid hardware monitor and it says the overall cpu temp is 64C but none of the cores are over 50C


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Well I used cpuid hardware monitor and it says the overall cpu temp is 64C but none of the cores are over 50C


cpuid hardware monitor is not known for accuracy you have add about 12 to it


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


cpuid hardware monitor is not known for accuracy you have add about 12 to it


Hmmm... well it and PC Probe are giving me the same overall temps right now... Mind you I am running Prime95 right now to stress test. My cpu usually never goes over like 30C


----------



## audioxbliss

Last I checked, all AMD x6 CPU's have a temperature reporting error in the area of 10C. Folding 24/7, mine peaks out at 38C, so I add 10, then add 12, then use that range as the general range of where my temp could be. I'm pretty sure I'm safe.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Hmmm... well it and PC Probe are giving me the same overall temps right now... Mind you I am running Prime95 right now to stress test. My cpu usually never goes over like 30C


at the factory they put smoke in them cpu's
if you let the smoke out it will not work


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


at the factory they put smoke in them cpu's
if you let the smoke out it will not work


It's staying right around 64C... I've been stress testing for around 3 hours or so now. I don't plan on running a 24 hour stress test. I'll probably run for another 30 minutes or so.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Yeah. And I'm pretty sure PC Probe's temps are off a bit... Well, it's staying right around 65C, so I guess I'll just keep an eye on it.


Just curious, what makes you think PC Probe is off just a bit? HWMonitor Pro and AIDA64 Extreme all report identically with PC Probe II on my system.

I also keep mine under 62c and really never gets over the 55c mark. I've read several threads on the topic and see no reason not to consider what AMD claims to be the rule.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just curious, what makes you think PC Probe is off just a bit? HWMonitor Pro and AIDA64 Extreme all report identically with PC Probe II on my system.

I also keep mine under 62c and really never gets over the 55c mark. I've read several threads on the topic and see no reason not to consider what AMD claims to be the rule.


Idk... Just seems like every time I read a thread on temps someone mentions that temp monitors are always off a bit..


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Last I checked, all AMD x6 CPU's have a temperature reporting error in the area of 10C. Folding 24/7, mine peaks out at 38C, so I add 10, then add 12, then use that range as the general range of where my temp could be. I'm pretty sure I'm safe.


With 6 core cpu's you should be reading the CPU Socket temp. The error is when reading core temps here's a thread explaining it http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/93...out-1090t.html

superhead91, what Vcore are you running at? With a H50 might be a reseat is in order? I use to run a Scythe Mugen with AP-15's in P/P and at 1.404v Vcore (4013MHz) it never got above 59-60c with 24 hrs of prime95. Just thinking a H50 would do better than a Mugen.

Like tweeky say's, no matter what, never let that factory smoke out!!!! Too funny.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


With 6 core cpu's you should be reading the CPU Socket temp. The error is when reading core temps here's a thread explaining it http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/93...out-1090t.html


Ahhh... thanks. Good info.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Going to throw in my







here.

Amd Max safe temp for 1055T (125W) and 1090T are 62*c on *core* 
AMD max safe temp for 1055T (95W) is 72* on *core*

Now this being said AMD chips are made to withstand 90*c+ above this and you will see certain doom of the chip from solder melting as well as other components liquidizing.

AMD says there is a thermal shutdown on all of their chips, I beg to differ. I had a X4 965 C2 (140w) that I was trying to get the perfect seat with my WB on and accidentally lost contact. The MB at the time was the MSI 790FX-GD70 which has a LCD poster that displays Socket temp which I found to be 3* above core temp. Before I could get it powered down that poster read *99*c* It did not shut itself down I did I had to *HARD* shutdown (flick power switch on PSU) Luckily the chip was fine and AFAIK still works to this day.

All of that being said AMD's spec is for 10+ year lifespan. So when run hotter it will lower that span but will not kill the chip. The other thing to think about though is that that span is based on the average users power cycle.(less use then your typical OCN user)

Again just my









Edit: Rember guys if you plan on getting the first gen Bulldozer save some cash because if they are bringing out the FX name again you can bet you will be looking at somewhere around $1,000 for the top tier chips.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I just got my ssd and formated my drives. Going to put my OS on my 64gb C300 but I have to set slots 1-4 on my board in AHCI. I have my HDD's in slots 2&4. I wanna set the other 2 drives in raid 0. But I cant since they are in AHCI. Do I have to put my drives in slots 5-6 in order to have them in IDE & raid0?

+rep for helpful input.

Thanks!

EDIT: I changed it to AHCI in bios. But that makes it AHCI for all my drives including my 2 WD blacks. I want those in IDE & raid 0. Hopefully someone with my baord knows what im talking about


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


superhead91, what Vcore are you running at? With a H50 might be a reseat is in order? I use to run a Scythe Mugen with AP-15's in P/P and at 1.404v Vcore (4013MHz) it never got above 59-60c with 24 hrs of prime95. Just thinking a H50 would do better than a Mugen.

Like tweeky say's, no matter what, never let that factory smoke out!!!! Too funny.


Vcore is at 1.4. I think you're right. I don't think I seated my H50 very well. I put it on when I was still pretty new to building computers and I don't think I did a very good job. I just wonder if it's worth reseating if my temps are fine for normal use. I quit stress testing and right now my cpu is at 35C.

Btw, don't stick your hand in a GPU fan... it will draw blood... lol


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Would appreciate some help







I'm on the windows 7 install screen waiting to see how this is gonna work out.

EDIT: all my drives are currently formated.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R*


Would appreciate some help







I'm on the windows 7 install screen waiting to see how this is gonna work out.

EDIT: all my drives are currently formated.


I believe any RAID arrays have to be in slots 1-4

Edit:Nevermind, you've got that much...


----------



## headmixer

Raid in 1-4 is AHCI supported.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Raid in 1-4 is AHCI supported.


Yea but I cant raid my drives if its in AHCI mode. Its either or. I want to have my SSD in AHCI and my other drives in raid0, but I cant due to the fact that its in AHCI mode XD


----------



## headmixer

Use an add-on card. I have 8 of those C300's the last two or on a High Point620A in raid 0


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R*


Yea but I cant raid my drives if its in AHCI mode. Its either or. I want to have my SSD in AHCI and my other drives in raid0, but I cant due to the fact that its in AHCI mode XD


Ok. I did some looking around, and it seems that if 1-4 are set as RAID, and you put your ssd in port 1, windows will be able to detect it as AHCI.


----------



## headmixer

Ah, That is what I was said in first post. I have done that myself when I got the first C300.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Why does he want ACHI?????


----------



## [CyGnus]

F-U-B-A-R if it works in IDE let it be you will not notice any difference from AHCI to IDE or other way around. Benchs look better but real world performance you cant tell the difference. Its like cas 8 to cas 7 you cant tell that its faster only benchmarks can.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13054632*
> Vcore is at 1.4. I think you're right. I don't think I seated my H50 very well. I put it on when I was still pretty new to building computers and I don't think I did a very good job. I just wonder if it's worth reseating if my temps are fine for normal use. I quit stress testing and right now my cpu is at 35C.
> 
> Btw, don't stick your hand in a GPU fan... it will draw blood... lol


I think it might be worth it, as it should idle lower than 35c depending on room ambient. I would think down around 30c would be more like it. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13056353*
> I think it might be worth it, as it should idle lower than 35c depending on room ambient. I would think down around 30c would be more like it. That's my guess anyway.


I may give it a go then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13054011*
> cpuid hardware monitor is not known for accuracy you have add about 12 to it


Only inaccuracy between my PCProbe II and HWMonitor is the fan speed. Everything else is dead on.









I'd say the fan speeds are off because I have to change my BIOS. I'm either going to go back to 1102 or go to 1902. Anyone have any news to report on 1902?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JCG

To people running an H50/70 off the motherboard and getting abnormal temps, (this may have already been asked before) are your pumps running at full speed (~1400 RPM)? When I set mine up, I plugged it into the CPU header but forgot that fan control was turned on, so pump was running pretty slow, and temps very pretty high.


----------



## Ceadderman

The best place to connect and Hydro series header pin to is PWR. You can dedicate that one to 90%(not sure if Ignore is 100%) since it doesn't allow Desktop based adjusment. Both CPU and CHA_ allow Desktop adjustment via FanXpert in the AI Utility which it's very easy to forget where everything is hooked up at all times.









Anyway I have to wait for this current Client to finish up before I can change my BIOS from 1302, so does anyone have any BIOS input for the Formula to lend support? I'm considering either rolling back to 1102 or moving up to 1902. But I need to know so I can temper how many times I flash my BIOS. I've only done it 5 times now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13053165*
> New BIOS for Crosshair IV *Formula*
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/
> check for 1902 did not find the release notes but in the foruns they say CPU and mem support


did anyone try these yet?
anything different/better/worse?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;13059438*
> did anyone try these yet?
> anything different/better/worse?


I'd like to know the same thing before I proceed to flash my bios later tonite. 6pm and my system turns into a pumpkin. Need to know please. So...

_+1







_

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Dynomutt

Quick question, apart from virtualisation, is there any benefit\reason to have IOMMU enabled in the BIOS????

I did a bit of google-fu but not finding an answer

Edit: created new thread for this question


----------



## headmixer

Running it now. Sys seems slightly smoother , not as glitchy as 1304.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13059473*
> Running it now. Sys seems slightly smoother , not as glitchy as 1304.


You running PC Probe II on it? Are the headers reporting speeds? How bout in the BIOS? Apparently that's my only hang up with PCPII is that it relies on the BIOS for reported speeds and temps.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

The only header I am using is the cpu header, it works fine.

Temps work OK also.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13059496*
> The only header I am using is the cpu header, it works fine.
> 
> Temps work OK also.


Oh. I get all my Temps. But now my door fan is starting to not want to spool up with the rest of them. It was in the top of my system before CHA_3 stopped reporting RPM now it's in the door and the same thing is happening only reporting so I may have to RMA a fan made faulty as well. But I'm pretty certain it's the BIOS cause Asus FanXpert is reporting the speeds and temps perfectly fine because it doesn't depend on the BIOS for that where PCProbe II does. Also my HWMonitor has been reporting outrageously high RPMs'.

My Chassis fans spool up to ~800rpm. You'll see what my fan speeds look like in HWMonitor at the moment down below.









Too bad I've got another 9 hours left on this client. I may just go ahead and break and then get back to it after flashing again.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Inlighten me. If not the BIOS, then where would the PCPII or HWMonitor get the RPM and temp imfo?

NOTE:
I did want to note that when I updated to BIOS ver 1902, that all the settings in the BIOS "DID NOT" reset to default. All earlier BIOS flashes I had to reset all my settings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Inlighten me. If not the BIOS, then where would the PCPII or HWMonitor get the RPM and temp imfo?


Dunno cause it's shown on FanXpert.

I just know that Cha_3 isn't reporting rpm in the BIOS and yet the system is reporting all temps just fine. Fans are all lit and all spinning as well.I don't believe that it's hardware related. Not since FanXpert is reporting everything.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Inlighten me. If not the BIOS, then where would the PCPII or HWMonitor get the RPM and temp imfo?

NOTE:
I did want to note that when I updated to BIOS ver 1902, that all the settings in the BIOS "DID NOT" reset to default. All earlier BIOS flashes I had to reset all my settings.


OC Profile save feature is your friend also!!!! But, if you use the windows based flash utility, there is a check box that needs to be unchecked. it says something to the effect of clearing the CMOS before flashing. Uncheck, flash, and your OC should still be in place. If not, always keep it saved in the BIOS OC profile save section. Just load and you are back to your OC settings in seconds.


----------



## CloudCR

So bottom line.. Is it worth it to move from 1304 to 1902????


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Dunno cause it's shown on FanXpert.

I just know that Cha_3 isn't reporting rpm in the BIOS and yet the system is reporting all temps just fine. Fans are all lit and all spinning as well.I don't believe that it's hardware related. Not since FanXpert is reporting everything.









~Ceadder










Loose fan connector wire maybe? Is it just that fan or any fan? If any fan, it may be the mobo connector then.

BTW... I thought the temp sensors were inside the cpu itself and thats what the BIOS reads. I asked that question a loooonnnggggg time ago and thats what I was told... i believe. Old age = forgetting. Oh well... Time for another beer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Loose fan connector wire maybe? Is it just that fan or any fan? If any fan, it may be the mobo connector then.

BTW... I thought the temp sensors were inside the cpu itself and thats what the BIOS reads. I asked that question a loooonnnggggg time ago and thats what I was told... i believe. Old age = forgetting. Oh well... Time for another beer.


Nope it's any fan plugged into Cha_3. And I've done everything short of manhandling the header pins to make it report.









I downloaded the 1902 zipfile from that last link and it's not showing up in ASUS Updater. Do I have to flash it from the BIOS?









I thought it was all run from the CPU as well but the board still has to report these functions as well from the BIOS. So it's like the CPU and the BIOS aren't communicating properly.







mmmmm Guinness sounds good right about now.









~Ceadder


----------



## CloudCR

Guys anyone??? should i update to 1902 then???


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudCR*


Guys anyone??? should i update to 1902 then???










I been trying to but Updater hasn't found it yet. Gimme a bit an I'll letcha know.









I'm tired of fighting with 1304 with no real option since I'm tired of my RPMs not being reported.









I had to go back to where we first heard about 1902 to download that file. Hopefully it works in Updater.









**Update**







Crap! It's not showing up so if I want to change my splash pic I have to use 1102. ******* ASUS!









~Ceadder


----------



## CloudCR

ummm ok I think I'll wait a bit longer for it or maybe I'll update it and keep 1304 handy just in case







I'm going to post an update as soon as I have it flashed


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Edit: Rember guys if you plan on getting the first gen Bulldozer save some cash because if they are bringing out the FX name again you can bet you will be looking at somewhere around $1,000 for the top tier chips.


au $1000 for au piece of glass


----------



## Ceadderman

Now it wants to find it!









Okay guys I'm off for a bit. Will report back as soon as I get it done.









Doubtful it's $1k for anything not Server related. The Opterons were $1k. This isn't Intel. No reason to sweat Tweekers ole chum.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13060754*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it wants to find it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys I'm off for a bit. Will report back as soon as I get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful it's $1k for anything not Server related. The Opterons were $1k. This isn't Intel. No reason to sweat Tweekers ole chum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I personally remember the last time the FX name was out. It was when AMD had the top of the line chip and yes they did cost $1,000. The only reason AMD has been cheaper is because they could not say they were the best.
Quote:


> TypeCPU / Microprocessor
> Market segmentDesktop
> FamilyAMD Athlon 64 FX
> Model number ? FX-74
> CPU part numberADAFX74GAA6DI
> Box part numberADAFX74DIBOX
> Stepping codesCCBVF MCBBF
> Frequency (MHz) ? 3000
> Clock multiplier ? 15
> Package1207-land LGA
> AMD Package number29123
> SocketSocket F
> Introduction dateNov 30, 2006
> Price at introduction$999 / pair


http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/TYPE-Athlon%2064%20FX.html

Chck out any of these (FX lineup) They are very close to $1k per at intro and that was back a few years.....


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudCR;13060486*
> Guys anyone??? should i update to 1902 then???


I went from 1304 to 1902 yesterday, haven't noticed any changes or "features" yet, so it seems safe enough. YMMV of course, but I haven't seen any posts of it being significantly different from 1304 in any regard yet.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudCR*


Guys anyone??? should i update to 1902 then???










i am going to wait till its on asus download site and then i will flash it

*Edit*

i decided to flash up 1902 any way
i downloaded 1902 from the ftp site and put the uncompressed file on a thumb drive
restarted and went in to the bios and saved my profile and then used easy flash to flash 1902 and saved and exited the bios
rebooted and it came up with all my settings in place


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i am going to wait till its on asus download site and then i will flash it


It is, isn't it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;13060920*
> I went from 1304 to 1902 yesterday, haven't noticed any changes or "features" yet, so it seems safe enough. YMMV of course, but I haven't seen any posts of it being significantly different from 1304 in any regard yet.


Already noticed a change. I went to set my fans up and there is only Disabled or Duty in All fans except CPU and PWR. Now all my fans are set at 70%.









And Optional 2 is still down.









Yes I said Chassis 3 but it's always been Opt_2 that's been down. For some reason I was thinking it was Chassis 3. Probably cause the fans that were plugged in there are now on Chassis headers. This is just freakin weird. Maybe I will RMA after all. Dammit I don't need this. I just got on with a Folding Team and am the last person to be the weak link. This is cheezing me off in a HUGE way.









@eclipse... yeah I know they were spendy before, but I just don't see that price being where they'll put it. People would just wait for Opteron to come down in price or move over when Icy Bridge jumps out and bites them in the sphincter. They've been playing catch up ever since. I could see them being at around $500 since 1055 Thubbie's base price was a bit over $200 when it launched and 1090T was $310. I doubt that AMD is gonna pull shenanigans and ask some ungodly sum of money for this generation of CPU. Now if it sells like it's the end of the world and nobody has to worry about their CC bill, you can bet the next one is going to reflect that in price.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


It is, isn't it?


there is an ftp site and the normal asus download site

edit

1902 is on the asus download site

http://support.asus.com/download.asp...Gmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## Alphadog

Not to bump you guys but i have a question about a fan header on this board. Yesterday one of my fans on my H50 was vibrating lol. So i stuck a pen in there to make it stop. And it did. Where it shut down(not working now) Would that have messed a fan header up?. Maybe i will put another fan in there to find out i guess. But my temps are still the same as when they both were working.


----------



## bo40

Tweeky how do i add a pic of my new build i did last week


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Not to bump you guys but i have a question about a fan header on this board. Yesterday one of my fans on my H50 was vibrating lol. So i stuck a pen in there to make it stop. And it did. Where it shut down(not working now) Would that have messed a fan header up?. Maybe i will put another fan in there to find out i guess. But my temps are still the same as when they both were working.


What exactly do you mean by sticking a pen in there?


----------



## Alphadog

Where the other day i was working on this computer and i accidentally stuck a screw driver in the outer fan(back of this case) in my H50 setup. So it started to make a noise. So yesterday i try to be a dumb azz and stuck a pen in there to shut it up lol. But it stop working lmao.


----------



## Mistral

The 1902 BIOS supports a new CPU.

Phenom IIX2 570(HDZ570WFK2DGM),3.5GHz,512KB,rev.C3,80W,SocketA M3.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Not to bump you guys but i have a question about a fan header on this board. Yesterday one of my fans on my H50 was vibrating lol. So i stuck a pen in there to make it stop. And it did. Where it shut down(not working now) Would that have messed a fan header up?. Maybe i will put another fan in there to find out i guess. But my temps are still the same as when they both were working.


check the header with an other fan


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Where the other day i was working on this computer and i accidentally stuck a screw driver in the outer fan(back of this case) in my H50 setup. So it started to make a noise. So yesterday i try to be a dumb azz and stuck a pen in there to shut it up lol. But it stop working lmao.










So you left the fan on and stuck a pen in it, rather than just opening up your case and unplugging it until you fixed it, lol BRILLIANT!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


check the header with an other fan


This. Although it seems more likely you broke the fan...


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmoney*









So you left the fan on and stuck a pen in it, rather than just opening up your case and unplugging it until you fixed it, lol BRILLIANT!










Yea i no. Ive done this many times over the years. But i never had one quit like this one did.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


This. Although it seems more likely you broke the fan...


This.









Sorry I mean...


















~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Tweeky how do i add a pic of my new build i did last week


have the pic's on a drive
open up a post
scroll down to Manage Attachments box
Browse to pic on the drive
select upload to the right Browse
if the pic will not up load it is probably to big use win 7 paint to resize
at the bottom hit Submit Reply
you have to include some text in the text section


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


have the pic's on a drive
open up a post
scroll down to Manage Attachments box
Browse to pic on the drive
select upload to the right Browse
if the pic will not up load it is probably to big use win 7 paint to resize
at the bottom hit Submit Reply
you have to include some text in the text section



Hey Tweeks you really should do something about those nekkid cables.









I'm thinkin that I should order some Fan pins and just replace them on my Option 2 fan. Cause the others are reporting fine. That better be the problem or I'ma go BULLISTIC.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey Tweeks you really should do something about those nekkid cables.









I'm thinkin that I should order some Fan pins and just replace them on my Option 2 fan. Cause the others are reporting fine. That better be the problem or I'ma go BULLISTIC.









~Ceadder










what the one thing a person does not want to see when you open a case?

nekkid cables























http://923now.radio.com/2010/11/12/h...ekkid-grandma/


----------



## Alphadog

Yea the fan got blown up. They were just temporary fans to get this up and running.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Yea the fan got blown up. They were just temporary fans to get this up and running.











That's what you get for sticking a pen in your fan...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Yea the fan got blown up. They were just temporary fans to get this up and running.











what about the pen ?


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


what about the pen ?










The pen went unscathed lol.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


The pen went unscathed lol.


Oh good...


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13063869*
> Yea the fan got blown up. They were just temporary fans to get this up and running.[/IMG]


Yeah, and this one time, at fan camp...


----------



## Ceadderman

I wuz thinkin the same think.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;13066164*
> Yeah, and this one time, at fan camp...


What lol?

I was watching the spanish channel. Just looking at the women haha.


----------



## bo40

i no its not a crosshair but it is amd and i think its neat and its name is spidy 2


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey man that's not a good idea posting garbage like that in club threads. No offense meant of course but that pic wasn't even taken in a clean environment. As messy as my desk is I would be embarrassed to show people a wicked cool case if the environment around it is overwhelmingly bad. Could you remove it please.









Thanks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i no its not a crosshair but it is amd and i think its neat and its name is spidy 2


Awesome I want video of it in action! Cause we know you use the crosshair build to write the code for it















Wouldn't it be awesome to have a rig that followed you around! 
Hey spidy rig get me a soda!


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i no its not a crosshair but it is amd and i think its neat and its name is spidy 2


Man that is cool.


----------



## vespillo23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i no its not a crosshair but it is amd and i think its neat and its name is spidy 2


looks pretty nifty, kinda need bigger and of course more pics


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i no its not a crosshair but it is amd and i think its neat and its name is spidy 2


hey spidy 2 i want a soda too
thanks for posting spidy 2


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13069614*
> Hey man that's not a good idea posting garbage like that in club threads. No offense meant of course but that pic wasn't even taken in a clean environment. As messy as my desk is I would be embarrassed to show people a wicked cool case if the environment around it is overwhelmingly bad. Could you remove it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:[/QU you no i try to be nice in these rooms but a and 4 letters like you sure do make it hard to


----------



## bo40

Ceadder you must be in your bad time of the month but it would be advisable to keep your garbage trap shut


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13076760*
> Ceadder you must be in your bad time of the month but it would be advisable to keep your garbage trap shut


Excuse me?










I won't get in a flame war with you but if you PM me we can settle this over a beer. There may be a little hashin out to do first but we'll get over it just the same with some suds.









On topic is on topic. That wasn't on topic. It didn't have the Formula or the Extreme on it. So do your worst if you must.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Jack Daniel's?


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13077351*
> ... a beer.
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Raaaaay-neeeeeeer beeeeeeeer.....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

We may get a little off topic from time to time but it is usually kept to a minimum. Getting a little off topic is not a capitol offense so people shall not be sent to the shooting galery for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


We may get a little off topic from time to time but it is usually kept to a minimum. Getting a little off topic is not a capitol offense so people shall not be sent to the shooting galery for it.


Off topic isn't capital punishment time but neither is trying to keep people on point rappin about OP. There are plenty of areas for that pic to be dropped is all I was getting at. Otherwise it's a great case should someone want to drop a Crosshair on it.









~Ceadder


----------



## JCG

Well, I left the system running unattended while it was encoding a video, came back half hour later, and I find this:










Its to do with PC Probe II because you can see its icon in the task bar, and aasp.dll is associated to ASUS software/drivers according to the results from a Google search. How or why this happened, I do not know. Anyone else had a same/similar error before?


----------



## Ceadderman

Try a restart. I've never had issues like that with my PCPII, but when ever I have an App Error like that it's time for a restart. Of course my system hasn't thrown up a ton of AEs' like that one did. I don't know why it wouldn't just leave one window hanging. So maybe you should go to Safe Mode and scan your system with some MWBytes or Spyware S&D cause that ain't normal.









~Ceadder


----------



## JCG

No unwanted errors since the restart. I even did a FULL security scan; its completely clean. I'll just wait and see if it comes up again.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's good. Anytime I have an unresolved issue like that I immediately go to safe mode and make sure that I don't have something running around unchecked in my system. Besides then if someone wants to know if my system is clean I can truthfully report back that it is. Safe Secks is the best Secks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alphadog

Yesterday was quite warm(around 80 outside) In the house was 74F and i notice the NB going up about 4 to 7c (where all the temps went up). I realize im probably going to have to cool this. So i want to know if theres some type of fan i could clip on the nb heat sink temporarily. I have central air but not hot enough yet to turn it on? Down the road about around june im probably going to water cool the whole chipset.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Yesterday was quite warm(around 80 outside) In the house was 74F and i notice the NB going up about 4 to 7c (where all the temps went up). I realize im probably going to have to cool this. So i want to know if theres some type of fan i could clip on the nb heat sink temporarily. I have central air but not hot enough yet to turn it on? Down the road about around june im probably going to water cool the whole chipset.


I took a extra 80mm case fan and made a bracket, mounted it to the back side of the optical drive bay and directed flow over Ram and also helps the NB HS. You can just see it just above the water lines. It works!

Ya it got warm as heck here to, 85 outside and reached 84 in my office. Temps never went past 39c on the NB.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Yesterday was quite warm(around 80 outside) In the house was 74F and i notice the NB going up about 4 to 7c (where all the temps went up). I realize im probably going to have to cool this. So i want to know if theres some type of fan i could clip on the nb heat sink temporarily. I have central air but not hot enough yet to turn it on? Down the road about around june im probably going to water cool the whole chipset.


Zalman makes a fan bracket that you can mount up to 3 fans on it that mounts to the I/O slots. You can fix a 120 fan on it to blow directly on the NB heatsink.

I'm considering buying the MoBo block a single DD/EK pump and a Rad with some Fezer Kink Resistant hose and starting my loop with that to keep my NB in check. I'm gonna go h2o anyway, so maybe I should start there and run the H50 until I'm ready to purchase the CPU & GPU blocks. I'd have to get a T fitting and install a Filler port Res to get started but I figger I could have a reasonable MoBo loop for ~$200 by doing it this way. Maybe a bit more unless I go with some used gear to lessen the impact to the wallet.









~Ceadder


----------



## navit

This spot cool fan is a good cheap way as well : http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Antec+-+Spot+Cool+Case+Fan/8013339.p?id=1156203596895&skuId=8013339

That stem will screw off and allow for good placement


----------



## Alphadog

Yea thats pretty nice the way you did that. I do have some spare fans here. So i would have to figure a way to mount them right?


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit;13086147*
> This spot cool fan is a good cheap way as well : http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Antec+-+Spot+Cool+Case+Fan/8013339.p?id=1156203596895&skuId=8013339
> 
> That stem will screw off and allow for good placement


That looks good also thanks.


----------



## Alphadog

@Ceadderman i like that fan bracket. Thats something i would be interested in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13086229*
> Yea thats pretty nice the way you did that. I do have some spare fans here. So i would have to figure a way to mount them right?


It should have the fan mounting hardware included.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13086229*
> Yea thats pretty nice the way you did that. I do have some spare fans here. So i would have to figure a way to mount them right?


Depending on how ghetto your up for, zip ties will work lol. I went to the garage and used very thin (.030-.040) angle iron shaped (1/2 x 1/2") material used for like a garage door opener support strap. Lite weight, easy to cut (clearance arch for the fan) than drilled 4 holes. Two for fan screws, and 2 for sheet metal type screws which mounted to the side of the bay using existing slots for drive mounts. Applied a little overbend to get flow direction and a quick shot of black paint and done for next to nothing. There's other methods but I've been to lazy (and broke lol) to try them. Besides I was able to keep this some what hidden and out of the way.

Lastly, hot air goes where you push it, something more to ponder.


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS's new down load page for the Crosshair IV Extreme

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair IV Extreme&os=&hashedid=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7

ASUS's new down load page for the Crosshair IV Formula

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair IV Formula&os=&hashedid=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## Tweeky

This BIOS thing for the *Extreme* is getting so bad I decided to double post just to stand; no sit, in protest!






















:yessir::gunner2:ASUS:gunner:







:wave2:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13089509*
> This BIOS thing for the *Extreme* is getting so bad I decided to double post just to stand; no sit, in protest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yessir::gunner2:ASUS:gunner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave2:


Hunger strike?!?


----------



## Ceadderman

At least they FINALLY listed 1902 for Formula.









~Ceadder


----------



## laserkeizero

Ah, so that's what the 1902 was for.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


This BIOS thing for the *Extreme* is getting so bad I decided to double post just to stand; no sit, in protest!


They show us Extreme users no love.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I hate to axe this but is there something wrong with the Extreme BIOS as it is right now?

Cause I would think that as long as it took to launch Extreme that there wouldn't be much of a need for a New BIOS.

Whereas Formula has had nothing but issues with its BIOS and hence the need for a new BIOS every other month or so. Formula has been out since what April of last year? How many BIOS updates for it?

Extreme came out what August or September of 2010? Patience my feline friend, if there are issues with Extreme they'll be sorted out. I've never seen Asus ignore a board. Not that this can't be a first but Extreme has been out a relatively short time. I think they're probably working on the BD BIOS for all the boards and that's got em workin overtime.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Actually this first bios did have issues. It was unstable with most overclocks and limited the ones you could get. The next "fix" fixed those issues but broke Lucid. The "newest" one has fixed the "fix" in that it fixed lucid but I believe could still be better in terms of LLC and increasing memory compatibility.


----------



## SystemTech

Quick Question, I got loaned a CIVExtreme from ASUS, and on boot it does some weird scanning for PCI Sata drives and raid cards. Is there any way to disable that as its very annoying and slows down boot times hectically(10 seconds at least every time i boot) especially when Overclocking. Driving me mad. Other than the the variable FSB is a bit annoying as mine just by up to 2fsb randomly, especially when a bit over volted. Other than that is a pretty nice board.
I am running the latest BIOS BTW.
Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Quick Question, I got loaned a CIVExtreme from ASUS, and on boot it does some weird scanning for PCI Sata drives and raid cards. Is there any way to disable that as its very annoying and slows down boot times hectically(10 seconds at least every time i boot) especially when Overclocking. Driving me mad. Other than the the variable FSB is a bit annoying as mine just by up to 2fsb randomly, especially when a bit over volted. Other than that is a pretty nice board.
I am running the latest BIOS BTW.
Thanks


Nope no way to stop it cause it's scanning for IDE first(dead on this chipset







) then SATA/RAID. There is no way to skip this process. It does it on every non IDE board ASUS makes.







It's my one pet peeve about ASUS since they're the ones that dropped the IDE standard off their boards but didn't account for that in the BIOS. Go figure.









~Ceadder


----------



## Krita

Hi All,

i think ill get flamed for asking another memory question but here goes.

my extreme ran perfectly on slots a1 and b1 (red) for a few days, took the rig to a mates place to dump a heap of data but when i got there no post. so decided id start simple and follow the nice LEDs that showd DRAM. pulled b1 out - still no boot, pulled a1 out and put b1 in POST now im excited thinking maybe its come unseated in transit. refit a1 with b1 no post hmmm.... put the a1 stick into b1 - POST ok. put sticks into b1 and b2 - POST ok. tried many other combos seems fack of the mattter is ram will only run on b1 and b2.

since then ive run memtest86+ with nil errors so the mem seems to be ok

the GO button isnt giving me any love the leds allternate between cpu and dram

any brilliant ideas? need any more info?

crosshair IV extreme
1100T stock
corsair vengerance c8 2x4gb 1600mhz 8-8-8-24
mxi gtx 560ti


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krita*


Hi All,

i think ill get flamed for asking another memory question but here goes.

my extreme ran perfectly on slots a1 and b1 (red) for a few days, took the rig to a mates place to dump a heap of data but when i got there no post. so decided id start simple and follow the nice LEDs that showd DRAM. pulled b1 out - still no boot, pulled a1 out and put b1 in POST now im excited thinking maybe its come unseated in transit. refit a1 with b1 no post hmmm.... put the a1 stick into b1 - POST ok. put sticks into b1 and b2 - POST ok. tried many other combos seems fack of the mattter is ram will only run on b1 and b2.

since then ive run memtest86+ with nil errors so the mem seems to be ok

the GO button isnt giving me any love the leds allternate between cpu and dram

any brilliant ideas? need any more info?

crosshair IV extreme
1100T stock
corsair vengerance c8 2x4gb 1600mhz 8-8-8-24
mxi gtx 560ti


Loose standoffs more than likely. I had the same thing happen to me where I pulled all but one stick. Posted. Placed the next stick wouldn't Post. Placed that stick in the second alternate channel and bam Posted. I later found that I had some loose standoffs that were interfering with a clean ground.

Try pulling the board, re-tightening your standoffs and then re-mount the board. Should clear it up. What likely happened was the vibration from the trip loosened a one or more of your standoffs since we don't normally torque on those.









~Ceadder


----------



## Krita

Cheers Ceadder i shall look into it thanks again


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krita*


Cheers Ceadder i shall look into it thanks again


No problem. Just killin time til Steam finishes downloading my DLC packs. Which will take forever on 54.6 wireless transfer. Will have 100 available to me soon but not soon enough I'm afraid. I want to play Mafia II dangit.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13095893*
> No problem. Just killin time til Steam finishes downloading my DLC packs. Which will take forever on 54.6 wireless transfer. Will have 100 available to me soon but not soon enough I'm afraid. I want to play Mafia II dangit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I know your pain. I'm on wifi so downloading games from steam takes hours... Good game btw


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13096233*
> I know your pain. I'm on wifi so downloading games from steam takes hours... Good game btw


I think I needlessly bought the DLC packs though cause I got the $10 game(75% off right now) which included at least one of them or so I think.

The other game was just the basic vanilla version for $7.50

So I'm sitting here patiently waiting to see what's what before I call up Valve and jump in some azz. Cause the only reason I got all the DLC packs was cause when I started the game it popped up like I had something else to DL. One thing led to another and I was into 5 more packs and a long azz Download.









I'm okay with the fact that I got it if it's not part of the initial DL, but if it was I'm hot about it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krita;13095743*
> Hi All,
> 
> i think ill get flamed for asking another memory question but here goes.
> 
> my extreme ran perfectly on slots a1 and b1 (red) for a few days, took the rig to a mates place to dump a heap of data but when i got there no post. so decided id start simple and follow the nice LEDs that showd DRAM. pulled b1 out - still no boot, pulled a1 out and put b1 in POST now im excited thinking maybe its come unseated in transit. refit a1 with b1 no post hmmm.... put the a1 stick into b1 - POST ok. put sticks into b1 and b2 - POST ok. tried many other combos seems fack of the mattter is ram will only run on b1 and b2.
> 
> since then ive run memtest86+ with nil errors so the mem seems to be ok
> 
> the GO button isnt giving me any love the leds allternate between cpu and dram
> 
> any brilliant ideas? need any more info?
> 
> crosshair IV extreme
> 1100T stock
> corsair vengerance c8 2x4gb 1600mhz 8-8-8-24
> mxi gtx 560ti


It is best to run high freq. ram (1600 mhz or more) in the black slots (B1-B2)
See page 2-15 in the extreme manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13091744*
> Okay I hate to axe this but is there something wrong with the Extreme BIOS as it is right now?
> 
> Cause I would think that as long as it took to launch Extreme that there wouldn't be much of a need for a New BIOS.
> 
> Whereas Formula has had nothing but issues with its BIOS and hence the need for a new BIOS every other month or so. Formula has been out since what April of last year? How many BIOS updates for it?
> 
> Extreme came out what August or September of 2010? Patience my feline friend, if there are issues with Extreme they'll be sorted out. I've never seen Asus ignore a board. Not that this can't be a first but Extreme has been out a relatively short time. I think they're probably working on the BD BIOS for all the boards and that's got em workin overtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What Ceadderman no sympathy for us extremists we haven't had a good BIOS update in 145 days.


----------



## Davitz

Well folks, Purolator has confirmed that my Crosshair IV Extreme and 8gb of Corsair Vengeance has arrived and mom was kind enough to sign for it at work.

I'll take pics when I get home from work to prove and share the new addition :'D

I'll also need some tips on the 'easiest' way to OC since im scared sheetless of frying something or messing something up on my new board :x

Just looking for 4GHz on my 955 BE and im wondering how i'd get that easily through the on board oc tools and how easy they are to use.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13099652*
> Well folks, Purolator has confirmed that my Crosshair IV Extreme has arrived and mom was kind enough to sign for it at work.
> 
> I'll take pics when I get home from work to prove and share the new addition :'D
> 
> I'll also need some tips on the 'easiest' way to OC since im scared sheetless of frying something or messing something up on my new board :x
> 
> Just looking for 4GHz on my 955 BE and im wondering how i'd get that easily through the on board oc tools and how easy they are to use.


Welcome!

You can add yourself to the members list on the OP. Just follow the "Click Here" at the top of the spread sheet. There is also a group of very useful links a little further down the same page and it includes a real good guide on the basics of "How To OC". Be sure and take some time and study that link before diving into OCing to far lol.

When you get comfortable and have any questions just ask in here, also feel free to PM me if you like. I'm always happy to help those that ask.


----------



## superhead91

I've been here for a while and just now realized there was a members spreadsheet... lol... I shall add myself when I get home.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Welcome!

You can add yourself to the members list on the OP. Just follow the "Click Here" at the top of the spread sheet. There is also a group of very useful links a little further down the same page and it includes a real good guide on the basics of "How To OC". Be sure and take some time and study that link before diving into OCing to far lol.

When you get comfortable and have any questions just ask in here, also feel free to PM me if you like. I'm always happy to help those that ask.


+Rep for the warm welcome and info









Will do when I get everything all installed sometime next week!

I was mainly thinking of just hitting the easy OC button or getting turbo V to auto tune it and being happy with whatever it pops up if its under 4GHz since im a litle shaky about messing with ram timings/nb/bus speed etc :x

I mean, give me two numbers like Mult and Volts to balance, no problem, take baby steps. But balancing that, memory timing, bus speeds frequencies and and I get nervous of messing up. :x


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


+Rep for the warm welcome and info









Will do when I get everything all installed sometime next week!

I was mainly thinking of just hitting the easy OC button or getting turbo V to auto tune it and being happy with whatever it pops up if its under 4GHz since im a litle shaky about messing with ram timings/nb/bus speed etc :x

I mean, give me two numbers like Mult and Volts to balance, no problem, take baby steps. But balancing that, memory timing, bus speeds frequencies and and I get nervous of messing up. :x


It really isn't that bad. Seems to over whelm everyone when just starting out. Study that guide (one area at a time) till it starts to sink in a bit, it makes it a lot easier. Just an FYI on the TurboV and any other OCing utility, don't expect too much from either as a main means to OC. You now have a state of the art mobo, time to learn how to use it! Utility OCing is rarely stable and never optimized especially for what you have now. Besides, can you say the only reason you're here is to do whimpy ole auto OCing lol? Do it the bios man, it's the only way to go!!!


----------



## Davitz

Haha, alright, I have a week to study and a very tech-inclined friend. I guess ill bring a case of beer a few steaks and make an afternoon of the install and OC xD


----------



## The Sandman




----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


+Rep for the warm welcome and info









Will do when I get everything all installed sometime next week!

I was mainly thinking of just hitting the easy OC button or getting turbo V to auto tune it and being happy with whatever it pops up if its under 4GHz since im a litle shaky about messing with ram timings/nb/bus speed etc :x

I mean, give me two numbers like Mult and Volts to balance, no problem, take baby steps. But balancing that, memory timing, bus speeds frequencies and and I get nervous of messing up. :x


I got my 1090T to 4.0GHz stable on my very first try overclocking myself just by following guides on ocn. Don't be afraid to try.


----------



## Davitz

Well, just thought of this now, the Extreme has 2 BIOS's available so i'll just keep one at stock speeds and use one to mess with the OC. If I can't get the OC right I can just swap to the stock BIOS.

Derp moment for me, that should aliviate some stress from my shoulders









@*Superhead*- I'll deffinitely check out all the guides and get my friend to read em with me. So he can slap me upside the head if I touch the wrong value lol.

Its funny, give me an expensive car and i'll tear the engine down and put it all back together without breaking a sweat but I get nervous over computer related stuff xD


----------



## The Sandman

I've been hearing that the first bios version has issues with some OC's, probably better to just run the latest version.


----------



## Davitz

No, I mean you can switch between two stored BIOS on the board. Both would be updated to the latest version of course.

One would have the stock settings and the other would have the overclocked settings.

One reason I chose the extreme is because of the idiot-proofing capabilities xD


----------



## Tweeky

Questions for ones with experience with Extreme BIOS button on page 2-50

If you use the bios button to change to the 2nd bios will the board retain previous overclock settings of the previous bios?

Would it be advisable to up date both bios' to the latest bios or leave one at what came with the motherboard?

If you start with the 1st bios and then go to the 2nd bios and then go back to the 1st bios will the motherboard retain the overclock setting of the 1st bios or the 2nd bios or will it reset to defaults?


----------



## Tweeky

*bingo13* Beta BIOS Releases

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ight=crosshair


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Questions for ones with experience with Extreme BIOS button on page 2-50

If you use the bios button to change to the 2nd bios will the board retain previous overclock settings of the previous bios?

Would it be advisable to up date both bios' to the latest bios or leave one at what came with the motherboard?

If you start with the 1st bios and then go to the 2nd bios and then go back to the 1st bios will the motherboard retain the overclock setting of the 1st bios or the 2nd bios or will reset to defaults?


Actually when you update the bios it updates both of them








As far as going between the two I dont know and am afraid to try too much time spent on my current OC.


----------



## Davitz

As promised earlier, pics of it still in the box xD


----------



## Mistral

There should be an updated test BIOS for the bulldozer shortly ver.3014.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13107896*
> There should be an updated test BIOS for the bulldozer shortly ver.3014.


please show your sources thanks


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13109303*
> please show your sources thanks


Uhhhhh... isn't he tonyb from asus? In which case, he'd know, wouldn't he?


----------



## Psycho666

i just tried to add myself to the list, but it says i don't have permission


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;13110814*
> Uhhhhh... isn't he tonyb from asus? In which case, he'd know, wouldn't he?


One would hope so anyway. But I'm not sure Tweeky knew this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;13110919*
> i just tried to add myself to the list, but it says i don't have permission


You have to apply still.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


Uhhhhh... isn't he tonyb from asus? In which case, he'd know, wouldn't he?


yes --- thanks for the help


----------



## Johnsen

If my board is going to support bulldozer I'll puke rainbows of happiness!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnsen*


if my board is going to support bulldozer i'll puke rainbows of happiness!


lol

_double complete rainbow!!!! Oooooooh it's so vivid!!!_


----------



## Alphadog

@Phobos223

I been searching for info on people that has that EK nb/sb waterblock. Could you tell me how it is working out. Has it drop the temps quiet a bit.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


@Phobos223

I been searching for info on people that has that EK nb/sb waterblock. Could you tell me how it is working out. Has it drop the temps quiet a bit.


Oh yea man it is great. With a decent rad/ambients you will be in the high 20s and low 30s at idle, and run about mid 30s at load depending on the voltages you have set on your NB.

Mine runs in the 30s at full load @ 3ghz NB, with 1.30V on NB

IF you check out my build log (link in my sig) from pages 5-10 or so I did all kinds of tests with 2 different rads. Defintiely recommend it, is a great block!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


i just tried to add myself to the list, but it says i don't have permission










At the top of the spread sheet where it says Formula Members (click me) is what your looking for.


----------



## Mistral

I don't work for ASUS but the information about the BIOS is from them.


----------



## Tweeky

Eclipse4U

I have been testing the use of the 2 BIOSâ€™s on the Extreme with the BIOS button.
They are completely independent of each other.
If you run a BIOS upgrade it will only upgrade the active BIOS.
If you save BIOS profiles they are available for that BIOS only. 
If you which to the next BIOS the profile form the previous BIOS will still be active.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Eclipse4U

I have been testing the use of the 2 BIOSâ€™s on the Extreme with the BIOS button.
They are completely independent of each other.
If you run a BIOS upgrade it will only upgrade the active BIOS.
If you save BIOS profiles they are available for that BIOS only. 
If you which to the next BIOS the profile form the previous BIOS will still be active.


Very cool! Hmmm I should prob update my other bios then


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Eclipse4U

I have been testing the use of the 2 BIOSâ€™s on the Extreme with the BIOS button.
They are completely independent of each other.
If you run a BIOS upgrade it will only upgrade the active BIOS.
If you save BIOS profiles they are available for that BIOS only. 
If you which to the next BIOS the profile form the previous BIOS will still be active.


Sweet, confirmation that if I screw up my OC I can swap to a stable BIOS to post on OCN for help and tips or troubleshoot xD

+Rep!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Sweet, confirmation that if I screw up my OC I can swap to a stable BIOS to post on OCN for help and tips or troubleshoot xD

+Rep!


there is a reset button on back you can use to recover and post on OCN for help and tips or troubleshoot

see page 2-33, item 6


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Oh yea man it is great. With a decent rad/ambients you will be in the high 20s and low 30s at idle, and run about mid 30s at load depending on the voltages you have set on your NB.

Mine runs in the 30s at full load @ 3ghz NB, with 1.30V on NB

IF you check out my build log (link in my sig) from pages 5-10 or so I did all kinds of tests with 2 different rads. Defintiely recommend it, is a great block!


Thanks thats great news. I want to check out your stuff in the sig. Yea the other day it got warm outside and all the temps went up. I want to cool this down before i try and overclock it some more.

@Phobos223 your rig is smokin. Man that is nice.


----------



## Alphadog

Also i haven't decided on the cpu? (cooling it) since i have the H50. Its at 30c right now and it doesn't get much hotter. So im not sure if i need to spend the extra money to replace that with a waterblock?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13115823*
> Also i haven't decided on the cpu? (cooling it) since i have the H50. Its at 30c right now and it doesn't get much hotter. So im not sure if i need to spend the extra money to replace that with a waterblock?


I wouldn't bother unless you just have the extra time and money or want a monster OC.


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13115823*
> Also i haven't decided on the cpu? (cooling it) since i have the H50. Its at 30c right now and it doesn't get much hotter. So im not sure if i need to spend the extra money to replace that with a waterblock?


Depends on what you'd like to get out of an upgrade. You could get one of the cheaper Rasa kits and get lower overall temps and a quieter rig... or use higher speed fans and get even better temps.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;13116330*
> Depends on what you'd like to get out of an upgrade. You could get one of the cheaper Rasa kits and get lower overall temps and a quieter rig... or use higher speed fans and get even better temps.


A fellow Tennesseean/Knoxvillian! Awesome!


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;13116330*
> Depends on what you'd like to get out of an upgrade. You could get one of the cheaper Rasa kits and get lower overall temps and a quieter rig... or use higher speed fans and get even better temps.


Yea been reading alot in the cooling section. Some of those kits are pretty cheap. I wish i would have done my homework better. Instead of buying the H50 i could have went that way. But i have to learn the hard way i guess lol. Tennessee is a great state. Been there many times.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;13116330*
> Depends on what you'd like to get out of an upgrade. You could get one of the cheaper Rasa kits and get lower overall temps and a quieter rig... or use higher speed fans and get even better temps.


Now this is what I'm talkiin bout.


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13116722*
> A fellow Tennesseean/Knoxvillian! Awesome!


woot haha! Seems like there are several of us now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13116857*
> Yea been reading alot in the cooling section. Some of those kits are pretty cheap. I wish i would have done my homework better. Instead of buying the H50 i could have went that way. But i have to learn the hard way i guess lol. Tennessee is a great state. Been there many times.


The H50 isn't bad by any means.. great for compact cases. But it can't compare to a good custom loop, either in absolute performance or noise levels. And yeah, Tennessee is a fine place to live.


----------



## adcantu

im from Texas but been living in Memphis for about a year now.


----------



## The Sandman

I have to agree Tennessee is a real nice place, but it's missing just one thing!

<--- It has no place for The Sandman and his favorite pass time! Got Sand?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13116857*
> Yea been reading alot in the cooling section. Some of those kits are pretty cheap. I wish i would have done my homework better. Instead of buying the H50 i could have went that way. But i have to learn the hard way i guess lol. Tennessee is a great state. Been there many times.


Well you COULD go the MoBo loop route. I've planned out my loop. $350 for the block, Pump/Res combo(EK),Feser kink resistant hose, Koolance 240 Rad and 1 T Fitting and a Quick disconnect coupler to use for my draining purposes. I did the same thing and got my H50 with my MoBo. Unfortunately nobody knew the NB issue existed when I got mine. Still my NB isn't freakin out as bad as I expected. I've been Folding nonstop for 3 days, I downloaded two 5 hour game purchases, running 7 windows and playing Mafia II most of yesterday and today pretty much all at the same time. Mafia II replaced the Download. My NB is running at 51c w/o issue.









I still want the block and will most likely make the purchase soon. The nice thing is that I don't HAVE TO run the CPU or GPU blocks to run the MoBo block. I will eventually, but with the expense of the full loop I'll be doing it in bites. At least all the hardware is coming with the components except for the Radiator. That was the only one I had to line up fittings for.









Btw... I was born in Memphis.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Johnsen

This is probly old new but this kinda Confirms that the Formula IV will support AM3+?

Source: http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


This is probly old new but this kinda Confirms that the Formula IV will support AM3+?

Source: http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


Looks like AMD themselves confirmed this according to an article posted in the Hardware News section.
Translated source


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Looks like AMD themselves confirmed this according to an article posted in the Hardware News section.
Translated source


Cool, but I wonder how much the AM3 socket will hold bulldozer back. It seems like AM3 will not be able to take full advantage of AM3+ CPUs.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Cool, but I wonder how much the AM3 socket will hold bulldozer back. It seems like AM3 will not be able to take full advantage of AM3+ CPUs.


It won't. The only things that AM3 will hold BD back from are the energy saver features. CnQ etc. Things we OC'ers don't really care about anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


woot haha! Seems like there are several of us now.

And yeah, Tennessee is a fine place to live.



Got that right Gents


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


im from Texas but been living in Memphis for about a year now.


Thats to funny, I am moving to texas, lol


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It won't. The only things that AM3 will hold BD back from are the energy saver features. CnQ etc. Things we OC'ers don't really care about anyway.









~Ceadder










I like this. I don't wanna have to get a new mobo as I quite like my crosshair.


----------



## Wbroach23

Well it seems i may have to join your ranks here in a couple weeks seeing as the formula came down in price and, I dont want to build a BD rig when they come out yet. So i will post pics when after purchasing and it arrives









Edit: so Question when i decide to get another card can i Run the second one In the 3rd PCI EX slot? As i would like to have ample amounts of room between cards for cooling.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Well it seems i may have to join your ranks here in a couple weeks seeing as the formula came down in price and, I dont want to build a BD rig when they come out yet. So i will post pics when after purchasing and it arrives









Edit: so Question when i decide to get another card can i Run the second one In the 3rd PCI EX slot? As i would like to have ample amounts of room between cards for cooling.


Yes 1st and 3rd are x16


----------



## Wbroach23

Ahhh you guys are helpful and really answer questions in here cool







. Very refreshing thanks for the quick response. I will Keep you guys updated, I'm pretty Excited actually i think this board will look awsome in my HAF-X.


----------



## Alphadog

@Phobos223

Which EK block did you get? Why?

They make 2
EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Waterblock - Acetal - Nickel

EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Waterblock - Nickel


----------



## potitoos

This applies to all manufacturers correct? I am talking like MSI, Gigabyte, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys, I'm gonna power down for a bit. I just received my new RAM which I got some pics of but the net isn't cooperating, so I'll upload them later.









They're a ntatural for this board. GSkill Sniper 1600 series. I woulda went the 1866 series but I didn't have the $150 for them. Still these should do quite nicely with a slight increase in frequency. Sniper on the Crosshair









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *potitoos*


This applies to all manufacturers correct? I am talking like MSI, Gigabyte, etc.


This = ?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


@Phobos223

Which EK block did you get? Why?

They make 2
EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Waterblock - Acetal - Nickel

EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 Waterblock - Nickel


I have the Plexi Nickle block. There is no difference between the different version other than looks, so really just get the one that you like best!

I like the plexi top blocks becasue you can see the coolant flowing through.




























I am actually about to rotate my coolant, and switch to red coolant with clear hoses and red fans... Will match the CH better!


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Phobos, protect your loop and just run Red Hoses. No sense in running Dye and possibly sliming your loop.









Well my RAM works but it's new enough I had to use the GoButton to get my system to POST so I'm sitting in 1333 for the duration until ASUS adds it to their list of acceptable RAM. Still it's very nice having 8Gb in two slots.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13125418*
> Hey Phobos, protect your loop and just run Red Hoses. No sense in running Dye and possibly sliming your loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my RAM works but it's new enough I had to use the GoButton to get my system to POST so I'm sitting in 1333 for the duration until ASUS adds it to their list of acceptable RAM. Still it's very nice having 8Gb in two slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Agreed! Please I beg of you do not use dye's! Yes they look cool but they *WILL* gum up everything in your loop as well as stain it all! The *ONLY* things that should be in your loop is distilled water, PTnuke/Kill coil. Nothing more nothing less!

You should be able to manually set the speed timing and have it work with those snipers.


----------



## Phobos223

I have actually had good luck with my current setup.... am using Feser One blue and green... drained loop for the first time after about 8 months and had no crap in there what-so-ever... I'm gonna drain it out again in a couple weeks when I swap fans and everything and I'll post some pics of what it looks like in the blocks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13126299*
> You should be able to manually set the speed timing and have it work with those snipers.


Sadly, should and can are two entirely different beasts. I tried setting the frequenecy to 1600 (apparently 1902 doesn't allow for higher speeds:eh-smiley) and applying it. It wouldn't even restart. Making me have to press GoButton again, which was like resetting my CMOS. If I didn't have RAID, no big deal. But I have RAID and it resets the Boot to IDE formation every time. Knowing this I made allowances for that and made sure to reset my settings and saved on exit. After 3 or 4 times I've decided to mention it to ASUS in the Forum so they can add the specs into the next BIOS update. I'm also going to mention the lack of Frequencies in 1902. Very annoying that I can't set my speeds at least to 18** speeds. Oh well at least I have and am seeing all 8Gb of the new kit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13127232*
> Sadly, should and can are two entirely different beasts. I tried setting the frequenecy to 1600 (apparently 1902 doesn't allow for higher speeds:eh-smiley) and applying it. It wouldn't even restart. Making me have to press GoButton again, which was like resetting my CMOS. If I didn't have RAID, no big deal. But I have RAID and it resets the Boot to IDE formation every time. Knowing this I made allowances for that and made sure to reset my settings and saved on exit. After 3 or 4 times I've decided to mention it to ASUS in the Forum so they can add the specs into the next BIOS update. I'm also going to mention the lack of Frequencies in 1902. Very annoying that I can't set my speeds at least to 18** speeds. Oh well at least I have and am seeing all 8Gb of the new kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I'm going out a limb here but isn't the 955's memory freq limited to 1333MHz as a maximum due to it's IMC?
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20955%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ955FBK4DGI%20%28HDZ955FBGIBOX%29.html
very bottom of this link

I've seen it with my PH II x2 555 BE which also has a limit, just can't remember what it was.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13127564*
> I'm going out a limb here but isn't the 955's memory freq limited to 1333MHz as a maximum due to it's IMC?
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20955%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ955FBK4DGI%20%28HDZ955FBGIBOX%29.html
> 
> I've seen it with my PH II x2 555 BE which also has a limit, just can't remember what it was.


Earlier BIOS actually list 1800 series on my system. But wouldn't offer 1333. Go figure.









955 should allow full use of whatever RAM you have. I know there are CPUs' with RAM Controller issues limiting Speed to 1333. But I'm pretty sure that's based on the C2 chips. Mine is C3 and I'm not sure that particular hurdle still stands in the way.









And I have confirmed that my header issue is MoBo related and not fan related. I had a spare LED fan that I connected in the place of my Rear Exhaust fan. It's never been sleeved or had the pins messed with in any way. Dead. Won't report a single frigging revolution. Soon as I get to a fax I'm sending in the RMA.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13125418*
> Hey Phobos, protect your loop and just run Red Hoses. No sense in running Dye and possibly sliming your loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my RAM works but it's new enough I had to use the GoButton to get my system to POST so I'm sitting in 1333 for the duration until ASUS adds it to their list of acceptable RAM. Still it's very nice having 8Gb in two slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Hey Ceadderman in the formula manual page 3-10 it wiil show you how to use the AI overclock Tuner. Set the AI overclock Tuner to D.O.C.P. and it will set your memory for you. The memory chips have the information embeded in them and D.O.C.P. will get the info and set up your board for you.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13127564*
> I'm going out a limb here but isn't the 955's memory freq limited to 1333MHz as a maximum due to it's IMC?
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20955%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ955FBK4DGI%20%28HDZ955FBGIBOX%29.html
> very bottom of this link
> 
> I've seen it with my PH II x2 555 BE which also has a limit, just can't remember what it was.


I have the G.Skill F3-12800cl7-2gbrm running on a 955 at 1600mhz with 7-8-7-24
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

ps With the bulldozer bios it really slows down the cpu when its not busy


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13128555*
> I have the G.Skill F3-12800cl7-2gbrm running on a 955 at 1600mhz with 7-8-7-24
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
> 
> ps With the bulldozer bios it really slows down the cpu when its not busy


Yeah wish I could find the stupid Manual. Don't have any idea where it's at.









Also I ran my Dominators at 1600 w/o issue. Ran them at 1600(8-9-8 24) and probably could have tightened them up a lot further.









Well I'll hit the ASUS site and check their MoBo Manual up to see if there is anything there. Thanks Tweeks.
















Is that Mhz correct? 970Mhz? That has to be a communication issue someplace in the system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13128765*
> Yeah wish I could find the stupid Manual. Don't have any idea where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I ran my Dominators at 1600 w/o issue. Ran them at 1600(8-9-8 24) and probably could have tightened them up a lot further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll hit the ASUS site and check their MoBo Manual up to see if there is anything there. Thanks Tweeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Mhz correct? 970Mhz? That has to be a communication issue someplace in the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


970Mhz is what it slows do to at idle with the bulldozer bios it will go back up when loaded


----------



## Havoknova

i just slice and dice my case to get more room on my case...coz my extreme cant breath hehehe..

old stock case..










after i hack and slice it...



















i need some input if i got the right slice and dice on my case...goin to uber watercool my extreme..hehehe


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13124913*
> I have the Plexi Nickle block. There is no difference between the different version other than looks, so really just get the one that you like best!
> 
> I like the plexi top blocks becasue you can see the coolant flowing through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually about to rotate my coolant, and switch to red coolant with clear hoses and red fans... Will match the CH better!


OK Phobos223 thanks. Man it looks like you could eat off that rig. Nice and clean.


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey guys i Have some Kingston HyperX Heres a link to newegg of my Memory.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104246 I just Bought it but its not on the QVL for this Board But, the 4GB 2x2 kit is do you think when I get this board in a couple weeks it will work fine and i wont have to use the GO button. Or should i Just purchase more memory? I really don't want to have to but i may.

Thanks for the help in advance









Edit: I'm purchasing the Formula if that matters.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


OK Phobos223 thanks. Man it looks like you could eat off that rig. Nice and clean.


LoL well that was last year when I built it.. now on the other hand.. I wouldn't eat off it unless you like dust bunny stew!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, DOCP doesn't help with the RAM for whatever reason. The only thing it helped with was remembering my BIOS settings.









Wbroach... Formula had no problem finding my Dominators which weren't listed in the QVL. I don't see there being a significant problem with those Hyper Xs' since they're not new enough to be a problem. Apparently my RAM is new enough and their stock voltage is 1.25v so that might be why mine aren't taking when I assign the settings or with DOCP.

I'll probably reboot later and check the voltage to see what it's listing them as. I hadn't thought to check, if they're listing at 1.25 I might try increasing the voltage up to 1.5 which is what the Dominators ran at. I'll also be letting both GSkill and ASUS know what I find out so they can get together and get this issue sorted out.









~Ceadder


----------



## Moltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13124913*
> I have the Plexi Nickle block. There is no difference between the different version other than looks, so really just get the one that you like best!
> 
> I like the plexi top blocks becasue you can see the coolant flowing through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually about to rotate my coolant, and switch to red coolant with clear hoses and red fans... Will match the CH better!


What quick connects are you using on your build? Are those Koolance?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;13136103*
> What quick connects are you using on your build? Are those Koolance?


Yup, Koolance VL3N's... and they f-in rock dude!!


----------



## Wbroach23

Thanks Ceaddarman, is there anything else that i need to or should know for when i do get this Board?


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13128864*
> 970Mhz is what it slows do to at idle with the bulldozer bios it will go back up when loaded


Mine drops to 800mhz 1.2v with the Bulldozer BIOS, ASUS support are working on some bugs in the BIOS, 3014 should be released for testing shortly.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13137363*
> Thanks Ceaddarman, is there anything else that i need to or should know for when i do get this Board?


Nothing I can think of off the top of my pointed little head except possible NB issue. But as long as you have a decent file and a fresh supply of nonconductive TIM on hand that's an easy fix. Just be prepared for the worst and be happy if the worst never happens.









*update* I'm a bit perplexed with ASUS right now. My bro apparently got the same kit I did and he got his kit to identify on his M4A785-TD V EVO. His is even running at 1600 speeds. Where my Formula won't allow me to do that right now. He just updated his BIOS and his board accepted the sticks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13135957*
> LoL well that was last year when I built it.. now on the other hand.. I wouldn't eat off it unless you like dust bunny stew!!


No man i do not want any dust bunny stew lol. I aired out my sons speakers on his PS3 and got a mouthful of DUST nasty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13139016*
> No man i do not want any dust bunny stew lol. I aired out my sons speakers on his PS3 and got a mouthful of DUST nasty.


YUM! Nothing like dead skin cells to build up an appetite.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Would you guys suggest i just go ahead and take the NB sink off and replace the Thermal compound before i even mount the board in my case? Or don't worry about it till it comes up. Also if i should replace it what TIM is best for chipsets or just any good TIM will do?

Edit: Ok thanks Ceadderman

P.S. Is there a specific software used to monitor the temps of the NB? HWmonitor or something like that or is it something just embedded in the OS? I haven't ever had a wicked BADA** Board like this ever so I've never really needed to monitor these things. Well at least i didn't think it was necessary but, I am going to be tweaking this Board considerably more than the Piecer i have now lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Would you guys suggest i just go ahead and take the NB sink off and replace the Thermal compound before i even mount the board in my case? Or don't worry about it till it comes up. Also if i should replace it what TIM is best for chipsets or just any good TIM will do?


I wouldn't sweat it 'til the issue pops up. But if it does I know that Shin-Etsu G751 works awesomely with the chipsets. There should be a protective film on the surrounding capacitors, but sometimes it comes off. I only have one of them on my board. Apparently it never came with it applied. I've gotten a little TIM on it, but took a blue towel reusable/disposable sheet and some Isopropyl and got the bulk of the stuff off let it dry and mated it all back up once I was sure there was no more to be cleaned off. I haven't had any issues with my chipsets as a result of the minor mishap.

In any case don't sweat it. Just have some TIM on hand and you should be fine. Most of the boards that had the NB issue have been sold and RMA'ed already. You MIGHT come accross one but after a year and being a new board I'd be surprised if you did.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

For software I prefer AIDA64. I also use PC probe II, core temp, afterburner, and a few others I cant think of.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Would you guys suggest i just go ahead and take the NB sink off and replace the Thermal compound before i even mount the board in my case? Or don't worry about it till it comes up. Also if i should replace it what TIM is best for chipsets or just any good TIM will do?

Edit: Ok thanks Ceadderman

P.S. Is there a specific software used to monitor the temps of the NB? HWmonitor or something like that or is it something just embedded in the OS? I haven't ever had a wicked BADA** Board like this ever so I've never really needed to monitor these things. Well at least i didn't think it was necessary but, I am going to be tweaking this Board considerably more than the Piecer i have now lol


I would not remove the NB heat sink unless it needed repair
There is always a chance you might break it
The newer boards have been *good*

Use PC Probe II it comes with the board and is the standard around here


----------



## Wbroach23

Ok Thanks guys for all your help. All of you are really awesome in here, so I'm looking forward to getting my board and joining your ranks







. 12 days and counting till order lol thats when i get paid again I owed the Bank a little, Dad Gum Overdraft Fees lol.


----------



## Havoknova

Tweeky ill be needing ur assistance this coming sunday..for the raid setup kk







thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Tweeky ill be needing ur assistance this coming sunday..for the raid setup kk







thanks


I will be here Sun or Mon or Tue or ...

download and *study pages 4-15 to 4-23 *in the extreme manual
http://support.asus.com/download.asp...1ShF6xEn3rlLe7


----------



## superhead91

Who needs a manual when you have tweeky?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Who needs a manual when you have tweeky?










Sadly Tweeky isn't a 24/7 substitute. And he doesn't fit in my Bag of Holding.









~Ceadder


----------



## odin2free

Question about the 1902 bios update 
what else is included in this bios update other then new cpu support......


----------



## Ceadderman

I wish I knew to be quite honest, because I haven't seen much in the way of differences other than limitation of the RAM clocks available. Before I flashed over to 1304 I had a fairly decent spread of Series. Although 1333 was conspicuously left out in 0901 if I can remember that far back. But I bumped up to 1902 and pretty much everything is the same that I can see so far and only 4 different series in RAM frequency unless someone has a different spread listed in their BIOS which would suggest that it's RAM based and not BIOS based. However when I had my Dominator Kit, it showed the same four settings. So I'm pretty sure that it's a limitation in the BIOS. Which is a bit annoying to me since this is an OC'er board and not my mothers entry system.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

how those snipers working for you so far ceadder? Have you been able to tweak them at all yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


how those snipers working for you so far ceadder? Have you been able to tweak them at all yet?


Nope, an I'm really not happy. I've had them for over 24 hours now and haven't been able to do squat with them. My Bro is running a set on his M4A785TD-V EVO at 1600. He was able to get his system to run them by using the Updater Feature. Well I'm topped out at 1902. There is nowhere for me to go so I'm effectively pecker blocked by ASUS at the moment.









Hopefully they get it sorted out. They obviously know about the kit and have communicated with GSkill about the kit if there is a BIOS that allows it on a budget OC'er board like his.









They're damn fast in 1333 however so I cannot complain about the RAM itself.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Any chance of posting a Maxxmem snip on those snipers? Just curious.

1902 bios features
1. New CPU Support
2. Improved Voltage Support
3. Improved Clocking
4. Minor Bug Fixes
Myself I haven't heard anybody bragging about any improvement so far thou.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Any chance of posting a Maxxmem snip on those snipers? Just curious.


Here ju go.









Kinda weird that it's listing at 1336 and not 1333.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Thank you sir! 
How long before the new mobo comes in? That is why your running stock OC isn't it? I'd really like to see this ram OC'd as I'm sure you would too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Thank you sir! 
How long before the new mobo comes in? That is why your running stock OC isn't it? I'd really like to see this ram OC'd as I'm sure you would too.


It's taking me longer than I would like. I've been putting it off to make absolutely certain that it wasn't the board. But I found out the other day that the header is indeed defunct. It powers up just fine but somewhere along the line it decided that it just didn't have to report the speed of any fan plugged in at Opt_2. I plugged in one of my Bros 200s in there yesterday and it powered up nicely. And it didn't report anything. PC Probe II showed Orange on that channel. So I've done everything that could be possibly done and made absolutely certain that I'm not wasting their time nor my hard work.

I'll be sending the Fax out Monday. Ticks me off cause I have a perfectly good scanner that can scan copy and mail it off to ASUS but their Email provider is down. I might email them to see if I get a reply back.









And YES! YES! Dear Lord YES! I want to OC this CPU and RAM.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Here ju go.









Kinda weird that it's listing at 1336 and not 1333.









~Ceadder










hi Ceadder are these the memory you have?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461


----------



## The Sandman

Yea the whole site has been slow as all get out lately. I emailed them about the 1902 bios back on 4-5-11 and it took them till to 4-13-11 just to answer that simple question lol.









I feel your pain man!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


hi Ceadder are these the memory you have?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461


Yup that looks like the kit I got. I reviewed them yesterday and the review is already up. So if you see my SN then that's the kit I got.









~Ceadder


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13006202*
> You may want to look at the memory you have installed. I noticed your sig says you're running 6GB? If your not aware that's NOT doing you any good. AMD needs 2, 4, 8, 16GB to run in dual channel mode.
> 
> Here's a real good thread to help you get started as it will give lots of real good info, plus a path to follow, http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/525113-phenom-ii-overclocking-guide.html
> 
> It can be over whelming I know. Take your time and try studying one area at a time. The above thread will get you going and give you the basics, than when you're comfortable and questions come up just make a post. There's a lot of real knowledgeable people on here to help, but it will help to try and get some of the basic stuff down first. I have this thread bookmarked for easy excess and would advise the same as it may take a bit of time to get even the basics down and that way you can revert back to it as necessary while starting out.
> 
> There's also several Links on the OP which contain a lot of good info too.


I took your advice and got an 8gb kit among with other goodies with it.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;13143627*
> Question about the 1902 bios update
> what else is included in this bios update other then new cpu support......


ASUS Crosshair Formula IV - Release 1902

1. New CPU Support
2. Improved Voltage Support
3. Improved Clocking
4. Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13144109*
> Any chance of posting a Maxxmem snip on those snipers? Just curious.
> 
> 1902 bios features
> 1. New CPU Support
> 2. Improved Voltage Support
> 3. Improved Clocking
> 4. Minor Bug Fixes
> Myself I haven't heard anybody bragging about any improvement so far thou.


Is this true? I thought it was just support for new cpu's


----------



## Cmoney

Has anyone tested the 1902 drivers with the 1090T in a Formula? I am just curious if they are worth the update? I am always weary of messing with my BIOS unless it is necessary.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;13148464*
> Has anyone tested the 1902 drivers with the 1090T in a Formula? I am just curious if they are worth the update? I am always weary of messing with my BIOS unless it is necessary.


I have update mine and every thing is good
a 1090T in a Formula


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;13148464*
> Has anyone tested the 1902 drivers with the 1090T in a Formula? I am just curious if they are worth the update? I am always weary of messing with my BIOS unless it is necessary.


I am running 1902 also, but I can't say there is an improvement over 1304 for me, so if it ain't broke don't fix it (unless you are OCD like me and have to break things to understand how they work!).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;13150122*
> *(unless you are OCD like me and have to break things to understand how they work!).*


Haha, You probably just described every member of OCN.









Regardless of OCD many members have ADD or ADHD. I suffer from OCD and ADD myself. That's probably why I'm good with my hands.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Haha, You probably just described every member of OCN.









Regardless of OCD many members have ADD or ADHD. I suffer from OCD and ADD myself. That's probably why I'm good with my hands.









~Ceadder










i think i do 2, everything is in a certain place and i have things seprated in money bags like screws, bolts washers, even my gf bobbles n hair grips (ehhh i hate them things) its weird though cos its not tidy like exactly placed in order or seperate. but its tidy where i know it all is off the top my head.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well guys 2 new bios for the Formula coming soon! The 2002 (X2/X4/X6) and 3014 (bulldozer one)

Source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...252772&page=48

And its not a bad idea to check Asus FTP time to time: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Well guys 2 new bios for the Formula coming soon! The 2002 (X2/X4/X6) and 3014 (bulldozer one)

Source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...252772&page=48

And its not a bad idea to check Asus FTP time to time: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/











.......... not going to say it...........


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


.......... not going to say it...........


















I will ...







... _*Extremes need love too *_









I had to update the BIOS on my Formula 3 times just for therapy!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have 2 opinions here and i will share them:

Extreme has less bios because:
1. Its already a good board and does not need any fixes.
2. Owners of the extreme board dont complain much about the issues.


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I have 2 opinions here and i will share them:

Extreme has less bios because:
1. Its already a good board and does not need any fixes.
2. Owners of the extreme board dont complain much about the issues.


...dunno about the second, though









I have the CIVF nowadays, but I feel annoyed about the extreme too


----------



## adcantu

I haven't had any issues yet with my extreme. (knock on wood)

Im looking at getting a CIVF though for my wife's new build.


----------



## Tweeky

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2156179

The overclockers.com interview was with Damon Munzy (thanks hokiealumnus!). It would seem that Josh Walrath was correct about the black socket motherboards still being "AM3" even though the physical socket looks like AM3+. It appears that AMD only considers true AM3+ to be the physical socket combined with a 900-series chipset (this combination is Scorpius), and that platform is likely to be required to "support new power management features as well as â€œboosting technologyâ€ (turbo boost)".


----------



## HJ_Maverick

NEED URGENT HELP PLS........

I have just installed this great M/b and installed the latest Hydra drivers, the thing is althou it sees my second card it DOSNT seem to use it ( ran 3d Vantage with Hydra disabled and with it enabled and im getting the same base score of 17717) I am some what a Noob when it comes to this ( first time delving in the black arts) any help would be app..... my system details are
AMD 1100T
Asus Crosshair Extreme
Asus 6950
Toxic 5850
8gig ripjaw 1600 (2x4gig sticks)
Windows 7 latset updates
Latest Cat drivers, latest Hydra drivers

6950 is set to PCI-e slot 1 and the 5850 is set to slot 4, also the hydra window that pops up on screen when running Vantage tells me its in 'A' mode dx 10


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJ_Maverick;13156091*
> NEED URGENT HELP PLS........
> 
> I have just installed this great M/b and installed the latest Hydra drivers, the thing is althou it sees my second card it DOSNT seem to use it ( ran 3d Vantage with Hydra disabled and with it enabled and im getting the same base score of 17717) I am some what a Noob when it comes to this ( first time delving in the black arts) any help would be app..... my system details are
> AMD 1100T
> Asus Crosshair Extreme
> Asus 6950
> Toxic 5850
> 8gig ripjaw 1600 (2x4gig sticks)
> Windows 7 latset updates
> Latest Cat drivers, latest Hydra drivers
> 
> 6950 is set to PCI-e slot 1 and the 5850 is set to slot 4, also the hydra window that pops up on screen when running Vantage tells me its in 'A' mode dx 10


Hydra Driver is for NVidia GPU. You don't need it on board if you're not running SLI. It looks like you're only running AMD/ATi so I would remove that driver if you don't have any use for it at the moment. It's a bit like Installing the LAN driver when you're only going to be running Wireless. Not much point in it. Which would esplain why your score doesn't change.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HJ_Maverick

Thanks for your reply Ceadderman







hmmm so i cant run the 5850 with the 6950???? if i can HOW





















Im a lil confused with the tech... I know under normal circumstances I cant run these cards in SLI, but i was lead to believe that under hydra I can use lower end and higher Ati cards together with this board

cheers


----------



## adcantu

dont you need to use hydra to get a 58xx and 69xx to work together? (its crossfire btw for AMD, SLI is for nVidia)


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm no, I do not believe you need anything to XFire on the Extreme board. I can Crossfire on my board without Hydra. Hydra is NVidia based and SLI being NVidia requires it.

HJ you're okay, I think that you'll find that XFire(what your GPU will do) is set up in CCC and I believe(not entirely certain) that you cannot XFire a 6950 and a 5850 as they are two different series and more than one GPU in difference. But that's something to be asked in the AMD/ATi threads. I could be wrong of course but you could find out on the AMD site if you look up XFire.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Can't Crossfire a 5850 with a 6950.

5970, 5870, 5850, 5830 can be crossfired together. A 6990, 6970, and a 6950 can be crossfired together.

Hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## adcantu

yea Im not certain either way from experience. I know you can crossfire matching cards simply through CCC as you have done Ceaderman.

Im just basing my info from the second post at the begining of this thread, which of course is over a year old.

"Allows multi-GPU setups with non-matching architecture (Eg. Radeon 4870 + Radeon 5870)"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

*Hydra is not Nvidia based.* Hydra with mixed breads is tricky. You should try slots 1 and 2 with the 6950 in slot 1 5850 slot 2 display from 6950.

That being said, are you using the latest Hydra drvers?(should be 1.7.105) What CCC are you using?

Expanding on what Hydra can do:
SLI 580,580
Xfire 6970,6970
Mixed SLI 580,480
Mixed Xfire 5870,6970
Total Mixed 580,6970

The thing is that it is still really new as far as drives. There are bugs, problems, so on so forth.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahh thanks for clearing that up Eclipse. As I said I could be wrong.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mistral

Quote (Would you guys suggest i just go ahead and take the NB sink off and replace the Thermal compound before i even mount the board in my case? Or don't worry about it till it comes up. Also if i should replace it what TIM is best for chipsets or just any good TIM will do?)

I enlarged the CPU cutout in the motherboard tray on my case and installed a 120mm fan beneath the board cooling the CPU, NB and memory from underneath, the NB never exceeds 40c under extreme Prime95 testing.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13151859*
> Well guys 2 new bios for the Formula coming soon! The 2002 (X2/X4/X6) and 3014 (bulldozer one)
> 
> Source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=252772&page=48
> 
> And its not a bad idea to check Asus FTP time to time: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


There won't be a 2002 BIOS released, it is a custom BIOS from ASUS to fix a graphics problem and is based on the same AGESA code as 1902.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks for the Info, so its worth it to upgrade from 1304 to 1902?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Thanks for the Info, so its worth it to upgrade from 1304 to 1902?


_a wee bit_

Store the .ROM file 1902 on a thumb drive, insert and enter BIOS
Save your BIOS profile under Tools menu, flash 1902 with easy flash its in the BIOS under Tools menu, reload your BIOS profile, save setting, remove thumb drive and reboot and you will be good to go


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


Quote (Would you guys suggest i just go ahead and take the NB sink off and replace the Thermal compound before i even mount the board in my case? Or don't worry about it till it comes up. Also if i should replace it what TIM is best for chipsets or just any good TIM will do?)

I enlarged the CPU cutout in the motherboard tray on my case and installed a 120mm fan beneath the board cooling the CPU, NB and memory from underneath, the NB never exceeds 40c under extreme Prime95 testing.


that sounds good


----------



## [CyGnus]

Tweeky i know that but is it really any difference from 1304? It overclocks better? It needs less Vcore? Anything new on 1902?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


ASUS Crosshair Formula IV - Release 1902

1. New CPU Support
2. Improved Voltage Support
3. Improved Clocking
4. Minor Bug Fixes


With 1304 I was unable to clock over 3.62 without getting unstable (BSOD).(Volts on Auto) Now I am running 1902 and, I am now clocked at 3.81.(Volts still on Auto) No BSOD. My GSkill Pi 2200 would give me trouble if I tried to run it at 1600. Now it is at 1600 6/7/6/18/28/2T, with Windows Performance Rating of 7.8 . So, I would say there has been some stability fixes. For Sure!


----------



## [CyGnus]

headmixer nice, will try that bios then


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


With 1304 I was unable to clock over 3.62 without getting unstable (BSOD).(Volts on Auto) Now I am running 1902 and, I am now clocked at 3.81.(Volts still on Auto) No BSOD. My GSkill Pi 2200 would give me trouble if I tried to run it at 1600. Now it is at 1600 6/7/6/18/28/2T, with Windows Performance Rating of 7.8 . So, I would say there has been some stability fixes. For Sure!










Only wish I could run my RAM at 1600 speeds right now. Stuck in 1333 at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Tweeky i know that but is it really any difference from 1304? It overclocks better? It needs less Vcore? Anything new on 1902?


not that i have been able to tell it about the same
some have said its a little better and some have said it about the same?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just flashed the 1902 lowered my timmings from 7-7-7 to 6-7-7 and run prime95 and LinX both 30min no errors with 1304 with 6-7-7 it gave me error after 8min so this is a really good bios indeed







(same voltage 1.66v)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Just flashed the 1902 lowered my timmings from 7-7-7 to 6-7-7 and run prime95 and LinX both 30min no errors with 1304 with 6-7-7 it gave me error after 8min so this is a really good bios indeed







(same voltage 1.66v)


very good


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJ_Maverick;13156461*
> Thanks for your reply Ceadderman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm so i cant run the 5850 with the 6950???? if i can HOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a lil confused with the tech... I know under normal circumstances I cant run these cards in SLI, but i was lead to believe that under hydra I can use lower end and higher Ati cards together with this board
> 
> cheers


I read the reviews it says you can run different generations of cards too ATI or Nvidia, so if you get it right you should be able to run a 6950 and a 4890 if you wanted. heres the link

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1940


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13168355*
> I read the reviews it says you can run different generations of cards too ATI or Nvidia, so if you get it right you should be able to run a 6950 and a 4890 if you wanted. heres the link
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1940


while this is true the cards need to be somewhat close in performance. aka a GTX 260 and a 580 GTX will not play nicely together. Nor will a 5870 and a GTX 260... I have personally tested these combos and they would work but you would be better off just running one of those cards due to the HIGH FPS fluctuations from the faster card waiting for the slower card to get it's part done.


----------



## Devo 66

what up fellas, just got my crosshair IV formula and im putting it through its paces

anyone use speed fan and know what the core temp is measuring? internal cpu? im using asus probe 2 and im getting a steady 54* on the cpu but the core from speedfan is up over 60

oh and i love this board haha

just hit 4Ghz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

core temp is measuring internal CPU. I personally don't trust speed fan but that's my opinion. Grab AIDA64 and see what it says and cross reference through bios.

Welcome to the club and make sure to sign up







Lots of nice stuff in the first couple posts


----------



## HJ_Maverick

Thanks for the replies guys







but NOW ( since posting this new build) my computer seems to LOCK up......the issues im having I think is due to the ram
Ripjaw X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL(2x4GB sticks) when I run both I have frequent lock ups and files get corrupted ( ie whatever game/file I had opened at the time) but when i run 1 stick it seems fine ( evey now and then it might do the same lock up but not as frequent as when 2sticks are installed) when i run Mem checker with 1 stick(alt each one) it passed but when 2 are installed it locks up and freezes.. Im running the lastest 0502 bios


----------



## HJ_Maverick

I almost forgot No overclocking has been done and according to AMD Overdrive software cpu idle temps are at 32-33 degrees everything set to stock


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HJ_Maverick*


Thanks for the replies guys







but NOW ( since posting this new build) my computer seems to LOCK up......the issues im having I think is due to the ram
Ripjaw X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL(2x4GB sticks) when I run both I have frequent lock ups and files get corrupted ( ie whatever game/file I had opened at the time) but when i run 1 stick it seems fine ( evey now and then it might do the same lock up but not as frequent as when 2sticks are installed) when i run Mem checker with 1 stick(alt each one) it passed but when 2 are installed it locks up and freezes.. Im running the lastest 0502 bios


Use the "GO Button" to get the RAM in sync with the mobo. Manual has a simple instruction for this. Easy. Once it boots, then update that BIOS. I am almost certain this will take care of your problem. It did when I had that same issue when I first built my rig.

If you still have issues, then you may very well have a bad stick.

Good Luck and welcome!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


core temp is measuring internal CPU. I personally don't trust speed fan but that's my opinion. Grab AIDA64 and see what it says and cross reference through bios.

Welcome to the club and make sure to sign up







Lots of nice stuff in the first couple posts










I trust AIDA64 since it is usually spot on with BIOS and requires no off-setting as Core Temp does. Off setting is subjective and opens up the door to being a degree or two off IMO.

Just my "dos centavos" worth.


----------



## konlaos

i want to join club, i come from overclockzone thailand (http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/) na krub ..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konlaos*


i want to join club, i come from overclockzone thailand (http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/) na krub ..










Go to the 1st post and click on the link to apply. Welcome.









~Ceadder


----------



## konlaos

4.0GHz, LinX mem all 25 loop


----------



## Mistral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HJ_Maverick*


Thanks for the replies guys







but NOW ( since posting this new build) my computer seems to LOCK up......the issues im having I think is due to the ram
Ripjaw X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL(2x4GB sticks) when I run both I have frequent lock ups and files get corrupted ( ie whatever game/file I had opened at the time) but when i run 1 stick it seems fine ( evey now and then it might do the same lock up but not as frequent as when 2sticks are installed) when i run Mem checker with 1 stick(alt each one) it passed but when 2 are installed it locks up and freezes.. Im running the lastest 0502 bios


I'm running 2 kits Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL (16gig) in the Formula IV OK, ASUS support recommend using the black slots (second bank ) on X6 cpu's for better compatability but I don't know if that applies to the Extreme, you could try increasing the CPU/NB voltage slightly, I think the default is 1.15v try 1.17 or a bit higher it should stabilize the IMC more.


----------



## [CyGnus]

konlaos i am sure you can get better then that i get 4.2 (1.55v) on my CPU but it needs a little vcore i rather stay at 4GHz (1.45v) even with water


----------



## Alphadog

Hi guys

I need your advice. The last couple days when I turn this on its been hanging up. It starts up but the lights stay in the red (fans come on). It will not beep and nothing comes up on the screen. So when I re-start it everything works ok.

But today it did the same thing and I get this message.

overclocking failed please enter set up to re-configure your system.
Press F1 to run setup
Press F2 to load defaults values and continue. I choose F1 and change my Ram Freq back to 1333mhz. That was the only thing that i had changed.

I did update the Bios to 1902. So I hope that was the problem that keeps this from starting up the first time. I cleared the CMOS a few weeks back and set everything back to normal. Because im going to water cool the chipset before I overclock it again.

But other than that I would have to back in the Bios to see if there is anything else that I have change.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Alphadog what are your bios settings? Temps?
Try more vcore or lower FSB by 10 and see if it does well and make sure to test your system with prime 95 or linX at least 30min


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13174992*
> konlaos i am sure you can get better then that i get 4.2 (1.55v) on my CPU but it needs a little vcore i rather stay at 4GHz (1.45v) even with water


Hmmm i got my clock at 4.2ghz and im at 1.48vcore and hits 1.50vcore at load 100% llc..


----------



## Alphadog

@[CyGnus]

So far its still running (about 40 minutes) I have not changed any settings yet. But here are my readings so far.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Havoknova that's a good Vcore but remember i am on a 1055T 2.8 you start on 3.2







either way i run my at 4GHz 1.45v (idle its 1.47)
Alphadog try to upload with photobucket that pic is very small.


----------



## Alphadog

Heres a new one.
About 90 minutes

http://img821.imageshack.us/i/stress.png/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13177552*
> Heres a new one.
> About 90 minutes
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/i/stress.png/


Is that channel fan dead or did you just have the fan unplugged?

I've been having similar issues as well. Also when I have to restart, occasionally they system will log out, the screen goes dark but my system still runs. The only way to clear it is to ForceLog it out by holding the PWR button 'til the system shuts down.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13174777*
> I'm running 2 kits Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL (16gig) in the Formula IV OK, ASUS support recommend using the black slots (second bank ) on X6 cpu's for better compatability but I don't know if that applies to the Extreme, you could try increasing the CPU/NB voltage slightly, I think the default is 1.15v try 1.17 or a bit higher it should stabilize the IMC more.


Black slots are correct for both boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13175216*
> Hi guys
> 
> I need your advice. The last couple days when I turn this on its been hanging up. It starts up but the lights stay in the red (fans come on). It will not beep and nothing comes up on the screen. So when I re-start it everything works ok.
> 
> But today it did the same thing and I get this message.
> 
> overclocking failed please enter set up to re-configure your system.
> Press F1 to run setup
> Press F2 to load defaults values and continue. I choose F1 and change my Ram Freq back to 1333mhz. That was the only thing that i had changed.
> 
> I did update the Bios to 1902. So I hope that was the problem that keeps this from starting up the first time. I cleared the CMOS a few weeks back and set everything back to normal. Because im going to water cool the chipset before I overclock it again.
> 
> But other than that I would have to back in the Bios to see if there is anything else that I have change.


These boards if they hand in with the red lights on and you power down then back on with the "Start"(love that) button it will assume that the OC has failed it is a nice feature for the most part but there are times when it becomes a PITA. I personally use the restart button for that reason alone unless I cant get through the POST.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm, I think I'm gonna try the black Slots for my RAM and see how that goes. If anything, nothing changes and I'm only down for a few minutes.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Is that channel fan dead or did you just have the fan unplugged?

I've been having similar issues as well. Also when I have to restart, occasionally they system will log out, the screen goes dark but my system still runs. The only way to clear it is to ForceLog it out by holding the PWR button 'til the system shuts down.









~Ceadder











Hey bro how you doing today. Thats the the big case fan on the window side. I had it plugged in by the system panel connector. It won't work there for some reason. So I moved it to another header and its working now. I did try another fan there and it works ok. Maybe this motherboard is haunted lol. But all these fans are getting replace with smaller ones.


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Black slots are correct for both boards.

These boards if they hand in with the red lights on and you power down then back on with the "Start"(love that) button it will assume that the OC has failed it is a nice feature for the most part but there are times when it becomes a PITA. I personally use the restart button for that reason alone unless I cant get through the POST.



Yea I see what you mean.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Hey bro how you doing today. Thats the the big case fan on the window side. I had it plugged in by the system panel connector. It won't work there for some reason. So I moved it to another header and its working now. I did try another fan there and it works ok. Maybe this motherboard is haunted lol. But all these fans are getting replace with smaller ones.


Hmmm







You're having issues with one fan header and I'm having issues with one fan header. I've got my 140 plugged in on the header that isn't reporting speeds and all the Chassis fans are 200mm and they are reporting just fine. So I'm wondering if it's not a BIOS issue.









Of course others would have to have the same issue to confirm this theory. I just finished swapping RAM to the black slots and resetting them in the BIOS at 1600. Fail. Won't even Post without the GoButton on Restart. So that much is definitely a BIOS issue. This board doesn't like 1600 for my RAM which is BS given that it works just fine in a lesser board.









Well I'm kinda OC'ed at the moment. I used the Turbo V feature and also hit the CPU with the Turbo Unlocker.








Not where I want it to be but it's better than nothing I guess.

~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Hey Ceadderman, is that the ROG CPUZ version I see working with correct Vcore now? How did that happen?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Hey Ceadderman, is that the ROG CPUZ version I see working with correct Vcore now? How did that happen?


I got the updated one directly from ASUS. Go figure. That's about the only thing working properly that ASUS had their grubby mitts on.

I'm pretty close to tellin them what they can do with my gear. Every last piece of ASUS equipment. I dunno maybe it all mutinied on me when I didn't keep the GPU in the family.









Absolutely fed up right now. Turbo V works great. Until you try to stop it and then it locks up. Tried to shut down and once again everything but the system stops running. Went directly to black screen as it should. System still had power though and no updates to install.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

figured i post my board here since i have the Extreme


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del*


figured i post my board here since i have the Extreme











Welcome! Feel free to add yourself to the members list on the OP, you'll also find lots of useful info on the first page as well if you ever need it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del*


figured i post my board here since i have the Extreme

*snip*


Nice H50 Modification. That's pretty sweet.









But are you using AntiFreeze or something else?









~Ceadder


----------



## AsanteSoul

hey guys..will either the CHIV or CHIV Extreme be able to work with the new bulldozer chips coming out in a few months..I heard a while back they would work with a bios update, but there is still some uncertainty...


----------



## The Sandman

There is already a bios version available for the BD on the Asus site. All indications show it will work only questionable area so far I'm aware of is it may have limited power saving features, but that doesn't seem to be a big deal to most. Here's some of the latest info, http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2156179 take it for what it's worth, but everything I've come across says YES it will work, plus Asus has made public announcements to the same affect.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hmmm







You're having issues with one fan header and I'm having issues with one fan header. I've got my 140 plugged in on the header that isn't reporting speeds and all the Chassis fans are 200mm and they are reporting just fine. So I'm wondering if it's not a BIOS issue.









Of course others would have to have the same issue to confirm this theory. I just finished swapping RAM to the black slots and resetting them in the BIOS at 1600. Fail. Won't even Post without the GoButton on Restart. So that much is definitely a BIOS issue. This board doesn't like 1600 for my RAM which is BS given that it works just fine in a lesser board.









Well I'm kinda OC'ed at the moment. I used the Turbo V feature and also hit the CPU with the Turbo Unlocker.








Not where I want it to be but it's better than nothing I guess.

~Ceadder










Ram specifications and voltages are set by Intel, 1333mhz is the max Jedec frequency, all speeds above 1333mhz are an overclock (Intel XMP) the fact that your ram ran at 1600mhz in another board could be down to any number of factors, the memory controller in your 955 is only rated to handle 1333mhz, it's possible the IMC in the chip is getting weaker, try increasing the CPU/NB voltage, that is the voltage for the IMC, HyperTransport Interface and L3 cache also keep your CPU/NB speed at default until you get it working. In reply to your post in the ASUS forum to get an 1800mhz memory frequency to show in the BIOS you have to increase the bus speed to 225 that will give you 1800mhz (225x8).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13185889*
> Ram specifications and voltages are set by Intel, 1333mhz is the max Jedec frequency, all speeds above 1333mhz are an overclock (Intel XMP) the fact that your ram ran at 1600mhz in another board could be down to any number of factors, the memory controller in your 955 is only rated to handle 1333mhz, it's possible the IMC in the chip is getting weaker, try increasing the CPU/NB voltage, that is the voltage for the IMC, HyperTransport Interface and L3 cache also keep your CPU/NB speed at default until you get it working. In reply to your post in the ASUS forum to get an 1800mhz memory frequency to show in the BIOS you have to increase the bus speed to 225 that will give you 1800mhz (225x8).


I doubt the IMC is getting weaker. I've barely ever even OC'ed my CPU. And have only had a couple BSoDs' in the process. It's possible but unlikely imho. I know that it's an OC. The last set of RAM I had in this board I OC'ed to 1600 and tightened the timing to 8-9-8-21. The CPU is plenty capable. The issue isn't the CPU, it's the Motherboard. Every time it refuses to post I have to hit the GoButton to get it to do so. Before I hit that button the first time it refused to even go into 1333.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ccaution

There you go










I think it's a modified 1902 by ASUS to sort out VGA issues - it's working great nevertheless







Enjoy!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ccaution;13188737*
> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a modified 1902 by ASUS to sort out VGA issues - it's working great nevertheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


You are correct. Mistral explained this back on the bottom of page 905. Where did you come up with this if I may ask?

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13188540*
> I doubt the IMC is getting weaker. I've barely ever even OC'ed my CPU. And have only had a couple BSoDs' in the process. It's possible but unlikely imho. I know that it's an OC. The last set of RAM I had in this board I OC'ed to 1600 and tightened the timing to 8-9-8-21. The CPU is plenty capable. The issue isn't the CPU, it's the Motherboard. Every time it refuses to post I have to hit the GoButton to get it to do so. Before I hit that button the first time it refused to even go into 1333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I AGREE with Ceadder (Motherboard has issues). So far setting my ram back to 1333 it has started up normal (the first time) I will keep this setting for a few days just to make sure its ok. Then I will bump it back up to 1600. Then lets see what happens.


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13189786*
> You are correct. Mistral explained this back on the bottom of page 905. Where did you come up with this if I may ask?
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us!


No problem mate









A friend mailed it to me - dunno where he got it (Asus support I assume) but he is OK with me posting it. Is it any better? Well I am pretty sure I couldn't do that before @ air:










so I though to share it. Have fun boys, and please let me know if you come up with any improvement or problems at all


----------



## The Sandman

NICE!!!!

I sure wish you'd post you rig sig (User CP), is this OC stable?

I don't see you listed in the Formula Owners List on the OP, please feel free to add yourself by clicking on the "Formula Owners <---click me" at the top of the spread sheet.


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


NICE!!!!
I sure wish you'd post you rig sig (User CP), *is this OC stable?*


Nahh, I think anything above 42XXΜΗz for the cpu and 308XMHz for the NB, is far from rock stable, for me. At least with my Noctua D14...

But the above screenshot is a rather benchable (3d) situation.

Will do the sig & club thing, ASAP









Cheers


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ccaution*


Nahh, I think anything above 42XXΜΗz for the cpu and 308XMHz for the NB, is far from rock stable, for me. At least with my Noctua D14...

But the above screenshot is a rather benchable (3d) situation.

Will do the sig & club thing, ASAP









Cheers










None the less, is a good OC! You should run SuperPi and see what you get with that clock


----------



## Psycho666

what's up with that 2002 bios?
it's not even on their Beta FTP








is there anything that has changed or improved or anything?


----------



## Mistral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


what's up with that 2002 bios?
it's not even on their Beta FTP








is there anything that has changed or improved or anything?


You won't find it on the FTP it's a custom BIOS from ASUS support to fix a graphics problem a friend and I had, whatever they did to the BIOS it is more stable and overclocks better, use it if you want to and see if it suits your system.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


what's up with that 2002 bios?
it's not even on their Beta FTP








is there anything that has changed or improved or anything?


They took out a bug or so with some graphic card, thats all i could find. I would like to know what else.

^_ Mistral was a little bit quicker


----------



## Psycho666

i just installed it, but i still can't get it stable at 4Ghz with the voltages from the 13xx bios








pretty odd, but at least i have something to do now


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


i just installed it, but i still can't get it stable at 4Ghz with the voltages from the 13xx bios








pretty odd, but at least i have something to do now











I hear some it helps and others turns out like this. I'm staying with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" theory for now. (staying on the 1304 version)


----------



## Cpyro

so i finaly got my extreme RMA back today. And they sent me a BNIB extreme







<3 Asus


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpyro*


so i finaly got my extreme RMA back today. And they sent me a BNIB extreme







<3 Asus


Help an old boy out here, BNIB?


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Help an old boy out here, BNIB?










Brand new in box


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Help an old boy out here, BNIB?










It means Brand New In Box.


----------



## The Sandman

Ok i'm really feeling my age now lol, thanks guys.

BNIB=excellent! The way an RMA should go. Only time I had RMA a mobo (not the CHIV) they sent me old as hell POS which I returned to them along with a







phone call.


----------



## Cpyro

yea, lol but if bought another extreme while i RMAd the bad one. and have to find a way to get rid of this one. Hoping to get a video card for it


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice H50 Modification. That's pretty sweet.









But are you using AntiFreeze or something else?









~Ceadder










Yup pre mixed ethylene glycol


----------



## Kvjavs

If I was to put a PCI-E x1 device in the second PCI-E slot, while in SLI, will it limit the first lane to x8? I ask because SLI needs there to be a consistency with lane speeds apparently and would like the option to use x1 PCI-E devices if needed.


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*









Ok i'm really feeling my age now lol, thanks guys.

BNIB=excellent! The way an RMA should go. Only time I had RMA a mobo (not the CHIV) they sent me old as hell POS which I returned to them along with a







phone call.


Depends how old you are ha ha. I been feeling my old age for years lol.

Along with stud Alphadog.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13191960*
> You won't find it on the FTP it's a custom BIOS from ASUS support to fix a graphics problem a friend and I had, whatever they did to the BIOS it is more stable and overclocks better, use it if you want to and see if it suits your system.


May I ask what GFX issue that was? The reason I ask is my SLI 470's for some reason are reading really low on the WEI as of late and the only thing I can think of is that I updated to the 1902 of BIOS or it could be the neweer NVIDIA drivers.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think I'll see if I can't get ASUS to fix my issues with a new BIOS. I should be able to run this RAM. If an M4A785TD-V EVO can run this RAM at 1600 with an Athlon II 640 powering it, then there is absolutely no reason I should be stuck in 1333 even with my 955 possibly having controller issue. It's not having one but shouldn't matter none the less.









Back up and running for the time being. Hopefully ASUS allows me to scan and email my RMA request. Couldn't believe they had "email" issues. I'm sure it's only to make absolutely certain the Sig is valid. Still it's a pain in the ass when you're unable to FAX.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Back up and running for the time being. Hopefully ASUS allows me to scan and email my RMA request. Couldn't believe they had "email" issues. I'm sure it's only to make absolutely certain the Sig is valid. Still it's a pain in the ass when you're unable to FAX.









~Ceadder:drink:[/QUOTE]

Hey if they give you any crap ask them if you can someone else fax it for you, email it to me and I'll fax it to them! That way you can get going on that RMA man.


----------



## Ceadderman

Rodger dodger.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;13196524*
> May I ask what GFX issue that was? The reason I ask is my SLI 470's for some reason are reading really low on the WEI as of late and the only thing I can think of is that I updated to the 1902 of BIOS or it could be the neweer NVIDIA drivers.


It's to fix a device error in windows with Crossfired X2 graphics cards. it's the most stable BIOS I have ever used in this board but it might not be the same for everyone.


----------



## Tweeky

I flashed 2002 to my Formula and all is well


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Back up and running for the time being. Hopefully ASUS allows me to scan and email my RMA request. Couldn't believe they had "email" issues. I'm sure it's only to make absolutely certain the Sig is valid. Still it's a pain in the ass when you're unable to FAX.









~Ceadder










Hey if they give you any crap ask them if you can have someone else fax it for you, email it to me and I'll fax it to them! That way you can get going on that RMA man.[/QUOTE]

sorry about this double post wasn't intentional.


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I flashed 2002 to my Formula and all is well


tweeky, where can i download this BIOS??

EDIT: no matter, got it, thanx anyway


----------



## Cylas

Thanks for the 2002, but what is with the 3014?

My System runs great with this Settings (screen), but with the same settings and the 2002, the system doesenÂ´t start :/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cylas*


Thanks for the 2002, but what is with the 3014?

My System runs great with this Settings (screen), but with the same settings and the 2002, the systems doesenÂ´t start :/




i was having trouble with the picture but its ok

that is interesting where can i down load 3014


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i was having trouble with the picture but its ok

that is interesting where can i down load 3014


i think he meant 3012, check the screenshot


----------



## Cylas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


Mine drops to 800mhz 1.2v with the Bulldozer BIOS, ASUS support are working on some bugs in the BIOS, 3014 should be released for testing shortly.


I mean this, it shows that Mistral has insider Information


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cylas*


I mean this, it shows that Mistral has insider Information










its nice to have Mistral with us
thanks Mistral for the info


----------



## MerkageTurk

1) Will This Motherboard support Bulldozer?
2) Will this motherboard have UEFI?

Thank You, Btw im new to the forums im from GURU3D


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;13207922*
> 1) Will This Motherboard support Bulldozer?
> 2) Will this motherboard have UEFI?
> 
> Thank You, Btw im new to the forums im from GURU3D


Welcome
it supports bulldozer
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/
what is UEFI?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;13207922*
> 1) Will This Motherboard support Bulldozer?
> 2) Will this motherboard have UEFI?
> 
> Thank You, Btw im new to the forums im from GURU3D


It will support Bulldozer, but it will not have UEFI. That would take a different bios chip altogether.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13199302*
> It's to fix a device error in windows with Crossfired X2 graphics cards. it's the most stable BIOS I have ever used in this board but it might not be the same for everyone.


It is doing great for me, my issue ended up being a bad install of the new driver. Now I just have see what kind of OC I can push on this bios







On a side note does anyone know why when I shut down or try to restart through windows the computer doesn't do that? I mean windows shutdown but the computer doesn't. Or windows restarts, or atleast closes out but the computer doesn't restart. I either have to hit the reset button and or the power button to shut it down.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


It is doing great for me, my issue ended up being a bad install of the new driver. Now I just have see what kind of OC I can push on this bios







On a side note does anyone know why when I shut down or try to restart through windows the computer doesn't do that? I mean windows shutdown but the computer doesn't. Or windows restarts, or atleast closes out but the computer doesn't restart. I either have to hit the reset button and or the power button to shut it down.


It's most likely the BIOS that is hanging up. Cause if this were a Windows trait, it would happen on my Bros system and we'd here about it from everyone running Win7 here on OCN. I thought that it might be a RAM issue, but since it's done it on both sets of RAM that I've run that's doubtful as well.

It's just a bad BIOS so far as I can tell and it's gonna take some time for ASUS to figure it out.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ccaution

...or maybe a not appropriate ACPI mode?


----------



## Johnsen

Okay so I got the new power suply and now with 1000w there should be room for some stable OC. Doe anyone have a (kinda) similar setup as my sig that has any numbers the could give me on how much I should clock CPU Voltage, Nb, Sb, Dram and so on? Cause I have no idea what Im doing. ;p


----------



## The Sandman

Will BD work on AM3 boards story continues. Here's the latest! http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...atibility.html


----------



## Vibein

I have a Extreme and Formula here, not sure which one to install.

The Extreme came with no accessories which is a bummer, anyone know where I can get them from?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


Okay so I got the new power suply and now with 1000w there should be room for some stable OC. Doe anyone have a (kinda) similar setup as my sig that has any numbers the could give me on how much I should clock CPU Voltage, Nb, Sb, Dram and so on? Cause I have no idea what Im doing. ;p


Have a look at the OP. You can add your name to the Owners List, where you can also see what others are running for settings in the spread sheets. Under that there's several helpful links in the "Guides" section as well. Take a look and if you still have questions just ask. I just thought I'd let you know in case you over looked all the info already listed on the OP. If your completely new to OCing have a look at this http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html which is posted there in the "Guide".


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibein*


I have a Extreme and Formula here, not sure which one to install.

The Extreme came with no accessories which is a bummer, anyone know where I can get them from?



You can start here. I'm not sure what all you're looking for but this should give you a start at least.

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=40


----------



## Vibein

Yeah I checked that already nearly 20 bucks just for a io shield! Think I will pass on trying to get anything. Hmm now Extreme or Formula... think I will try the Extreme just found a 9800GTX that can go along with the 5850.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;13212868*
> Okay so I got the new power suply and now with 1000w there should be room for some stable OC. Doe anyone have a (kinda) similar setup as my sig that has any numbers the could give me on how much I should clock CPU Voltage, Nb, Sb, Dram and so on? Cause I have no idea what Im doing. ;p


you might like to try some of these
these are Prime 95 stable for me


----------



## LazarusIV

Hi everyone, quick question! I'm thinking about buying this board so I can use this DDR3 ram and also so I can use my two sig EVGA 470s in SLI and my old GTX 280 as PhysX. Do you think that's a good idea? The MoBo I have now is my sig one and it's nothing spectacular... I appreciate the input!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Try and find some cas 7 memory, cas 9 might be a bit of a bottle neck


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;13217364*
> Try and find some cas 7 memory, cas 9 might be a bit of a bottle neck


Excellent, thanks for the tip!!







Does this look better?


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;13217815*
> Excellent, thanks for the tip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look better?


Much better


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;13210704*
> It is doing great for me, my issue ended up being a bad install of the new driver. Now I just have see what kind of OC I can push on this bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note does anyone know why when I shut down or try to restart through windows the computer doesn't do that? I mean windows shutdown but the computer doesn't. Or windows restarts, or atleast closes out but the computer doesn't restart. I either have to hit the reset button and or the power button to shut it down.


Your problem can be caused by a service not shutting down, Windows doesn't always display a message when that happens.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13211342*
> It's most likely the BIOS that is hanging up. Cause if this were a Windows trait, it would happen on my Bros system and we'd here about it from everyone running Win7 here on OCN. I thought that it might be a RAM issue, but since it's done it on both sets of RAM that I've run that's doubtful as well.
> 
> It's just a bad BIOS so far as I can tell and it's gonna take some time for ASUS to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Why would it be the BIOS? I have 2 of these boards running faultlessly 1 with ram at 2208mhz, I also have 4 other systems running ASUS boards, has it occurred to you that the problem might be the user not the board. I don't frequent forums much because of people like you and I won't be back in this one.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13218179*
> Your problem can be caused by a service not shutting down, Windows doesn't always display a message when that happens.


how can I find out which one is causing that? when it does do that all I have is a black screen. After I press the rest or power button the computer boots normally


----------



## Havoknova

I got 2x4 patriot rams stock settings at 9-9-9-24-1t

I tried to put it 8-9-8-24-2t at 1.65v and it boots fine..

But lower than that it wont boot anymore...can u guys tell me what i can tweak to tighten it more alittle..

Thanks..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13218307*
> Why would it be the BIOS? I have 2 of these boards running faultlessly 1 with ram at 2208mhz, I also have 4 other systems running ASUS boards, has it occurred to you that the problem might be the user not the board. I don't frequent forums much because of people like you and I won't be back in this one.


Okay let me make this more clear.

I shut down my system.
It follows it's natural procedure. Including letting me know that items are taking their time shutting down.
Goes to the Blue Windows screen.
Monitor goes black.
Normal operation is usually OFF at this time. No lights no function, no nothing.

Only in this case occasionally the system isn't off and will sit there running as though it was setup to restart and the screen on the monitor isn't even showing the cursor. I've let it go a solid 15 minutes one time. The only way to fix it at this point is a hard shutdown. And normally when you do that the system asks you if you want to start up in Safe mode the next time you start.

When I have this issue and I shut it down manually, it never asks me about Safe mode. It's like the manual shutdown never occurred. This is why it's a BIOS issue IMHO. I've also had other instances that have come up that are strictly BIOS related. Like my 200mm door fan not spooling up more often than it does. Power is there but not enough to consistently ramp the fan up to normal operating speed. Which makes me have to ramp it up by hand.

I've never had this much trouble with any of the other boards I've run and just want ASUS to get their act together. They are a good company, but the more issues that I have that are directly attributed to my board the more disenfranchised I get with them as a brand.









Wait what? Hang on. You're taking shots at me for voicing my opinion? Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya. You won't be missed with an attitude like that. If you want to be civil and have a civil back and forth I'll oblige you. But if you want to act like that you aren't much good to OCN cause all the threads exist on civil discourse. Which apparently you haven't learned how to have one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;13218307*
> Why would it be the BIOS? I have 2 of these boards running faultlessly 1 with ram at 2208mhz, I also have 4 other systems running ASUS boards, has it occurred to you that the problem might be the user not the board. I don't frequent forums much because of people like you and I won't be back in this one.


Hi Mistral
I am very sorry to see you go I enjoyed your input very much!


----------



## Cpyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*


Hi everyone, quick question! I'm thinking about buying this board so I can use this DDR3 ram and also so I can use my two sig EVGA 470s in SLI and my old GTX 280 as PhysX. Do you think that's a good idea? The MoBo I have now is my sig one and it's nothing spectacular... I appreciate the input!


You would have to do the SLI hack to run the nVidia cards i suppose. But it should work.








Breaking the rules here but i got a BNIB CHIV Extreme that i just got back from Asus RMA for $270shipped


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Hi Mistral
I am very sorry to see you go I enjoyed your input very much!










I second that, the cheddman is ok once you talk with him.
Cant we all just get along???


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Hi Mistral
I am very sorry to see you go I enjoyed your input very much!










Same here I might not say much. But I read all the comments. And since im a noob I need all the help I can get. If it wasn't for these guys being on here I might have left. They always answer my question. No matter how dumb they seem.

Tweeky
Ceadderman
eclipseaudio4
The Sandman


----------



## bo40

i posted a new build the outher day called spidy and someone told me to take that trashy pic and post down i told him what i thought of him i no we all have our bad days and good ones i probably shouldent have talked to him like i did but neither should he have said what he did im not apoligizing im just comeing back to see if im still welcome in here and show you all my last changes to my dragon computer http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i posted a new build the outher day called spidy and someone told me to take that trashy pic and post down i told him what i thought of him i no we all have our bad days and good ones i probably shouldent have talked to him like i did but neither should he have said what he did im not apoligizing im just comeing back to see if im still welcome in here and show you all my last changes to my dragon computer http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734


everyone is/are always welcome here
4301.8 *WOW* now try for 4302
until we get some new toys to play with the boredom will cause undo restlessness
Bulldozers and Crosshair V 's)


----------



## wheth4400

Kind of another ******ed question here about voltages, when I see CPU-Z screens of overclocks it lists a voltage there, but we all know that isn't the voltage set in bios. So my question is how much voltages does LLC add to what you set in bios? Also when someone says I I had to use 1.41V for 4GHZ is that with LCC? I am just so confused with the volatges these days to the point where I can't even remember which voltages are used to stablize which settings.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Kind of another ******ed question here about voltages, when I see CPU-Z screens of overclocks it lists a voltage there, but we all know that isn't the voltage set in bios. So my question is how much voltages does LLC add to what you set in bios? Also when someone says I I had to use 1.41V for 4GHZ is that with LCC? I am just so confused with the volatges these days to the point where I can't even remember which voltages are used to stablize which settings.


Me too
So I try to keep my overclock's simple and I set my voltages to AUTO 
The board will try to set to a setting that will work
This will not give the best overclock's but it good enough for me
LCC will very and try to set the board to work with components installed


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i posted a new build the outher day called spidy and someone told me to take that trashy pic and post down i told him what i thought of him i no we all have our bad days and good ones i probably shouldent have talked to him like i did but neither should he have said what he did im not apoligizing im just comeing back to see if im still welcome in here and show you all my last changes to my dragon computer http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734



absolutely and you welcome in here. I like your spidy (I remember your pic of it) Nice clock by the way...MAN.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


everyone is/are always welcome here
4301.8 *WOW* now try for 4302
until we get some new toys to play with the boredom will cause undo restlessness
Bulldozers and Crosshair V 's)


Tweeky before i went to 16 gigs of ram i couldnt come close to that


----------



## The Sandman

I agree 100% with tweeky, everyone has a bad/good day. Like me asking what the heck BNIB means lol.

bo40: is that 4301 stable or a bench? (did I ask you that already?) Good job! And your always welcome here.

Mistral: I hope you'll reconsider, and just right it off to a bad day. We all have them on here.

I myself just had an off moment in another thread where it started out as a normal question answer thing and next thing I know my email notifications are getting filled up with crap about putting fish into a WC system.








Maybe I really am getting old and grumpy lol.







Nah never gonna happen.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Tweeky before i went to 16 gigs of ram i couldnt come close to that


that's very interesting please tell us the model of the ram and the setting - thanks
i would have thought that 16GB of ram would be a handicap


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I agree 100% with tweeky, everyone has a bad/good day. Like me asking what the heck BNIB means lol.

bo40: is that 4301 stable or a bench? (did I ask you that already?) Good job! And your always welcome here.

Mistral: I hope you'll reconsider, and just right it off to a bad day. We all have them on here.

I myself just had an off moment in another thread where it started out as a normal question answer thing and next thing I know my email notifications are getting filled up with crap about putting fish into a WC system.








Maybe I really am getting old and grumpy lol.







Nah never gonna happen.










sandman it was actually stable ran a little warm acording to me ran at 49 c ran prime 95 for about 6 houres but was too stupid to save results


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


that's very interesting please tell the model of the ram and the setting - thanks


i have it listed as ocz platnum but it is the gold series just cheap ocz gold ddr3 1333 settings are on auto OCZ Gold 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1333LV4G and thats 4 sticks of it not a matched kit


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Kind of another ******ed question here about voltages, when I see CPU-Z screens of overclocks it lists a voltage there, but we all know that isn't the voltage set in bios. So my question is how much voltages does LLC add to what you set in bios? Also when someone says I I had to use 1.41V for 4GHZ is that with LCC? I am just so confused with the volatges these days to the point where I can't even remember which voltages are used to stablize which settings.


On my setup LLC will add approx .06v to what I have in bios when under load.
Almost nothing when idle. Look at this way, LLC is like a larger span of voltage that's available when under load, plus it allows for a slightly lower Vcore setting in bios to help offset the added voltage when it's needed under load. I'm sure someone has the technical explanation but this is what I've learned about it and makes it easier to understand.

In my case, my 4013MHz ran with 1.41v in bios, and yes that was with LLC on FULL as most have found with the CHIV it works best. I've always run with C&Q enabled so I really don't remember what Vcore was at idle with LLC enabled with C&Q disabled to give you a comparison.

bo40: you're giving me inspiration to try for the Validation in my sig again lol. (4389.7) lol.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I agree 100% with tweeky, everyone has a bad/good day. Like me asking what the heck BNIB means lol.

bo40: is that 4301 stable or a bench? (did I ask you that already?) Good job! And your always welcome here.

Mistral: I hope you'll reconsider, and just right it off to a bad day. We all have them on here.

I myself just had an off moment in another thread where it started out as a normal question answer thing and next thing I know my email notifications are getting filled up with crap about putting fish into a WC system.








Maybe I really am getting old and grumpy lol.







Nah never gonna happen.










you putting fish into a WC system







at least the pump will not have to work as hard


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


you putting fish into a WC system







at least the pump will not have to work as hard


















Oh hell no, lol it wasn't me man here check it out http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/99...l#post13222768


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*









Oh hell no, lol it wasn't me man here check it out http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/99...l#post13222768


Hey Mr Sandman send me dream make it a Crosshair V with a bulldozer
A little song I heard a few years back


----------



## The Sandman

I would but mods would banish me forever! But I'm right there with ya bud.

I know that tune lol.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Hey Mr Sandman send me dream make it a Crosshair V with a bulldozer
A little song I heard a few years back


i want one too allready have case watercooling and psu waitin


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I would but mods would banish me forever! But I'm right there with ya bud.


thanks anyway


----------



## superhead91

Anyone know the max recommended temps for the NB on the formula are? I just got done playing some portal 2 and noticed my NB was at 49C. I don't remember seeing it get that high before.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Anyone know the max recommended temps for the NB on the formula are? I just got done playing some portal 2 and noticed my NB was at 49C. I don't remember seeing it get that high before.


49c is not a problem at all. I believe I've seen guys pushing 60c on the NB but with 1055's with the extremely high ref clock 300+ and major NB voltage. In fact if you check your bios it does have temp limits you can enable and I believe the highest one is 100c. Info on page 3-32 of manual.


----------



## Ceadderman

My only issue is wth did I do that deserved that kind of venomous retort?









Guys like me would kick... well let's just say I'm German/Irish Heinz 57. I got a real short fuse.

I've been one of ASUS loyal customers for years. I'm not bad mouthing them but I sure as hell ain't happy with the issues that have plagued me on this board since day one it seems. Everyone gets a bad experience now and again. My take on his meltdown is that I and nobody else has the right to be unhappy with ASUS. Nevermind I've done everything humanly possible to correct the issues myself. I'm running stock settings for crying out loud. If that's user stupid, that describes a lot of people in my predicament which isn't fair considering I would love to have my board running smoothly.

But if his attitude it that I'm stupid and all things ASUS are infallible, then he knows right where to head in at. If he's civil I'm civil. Ya gotta give respect to get it.

~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13223976*
> 49c is not a problem at all. I believe I've seen guys pushing 60c on the NB but with 1055's with the extremely high ref clock 300+ and major NB voltage. In fact if you check your bios it does have temp limits you can enable and I believe the highest one is 100c. Info on page 3-32 of manual.


Yeah, I figured it would be ok, I just hadn't seen it that high before. Oh well, it's going underwater eventually.


----------



## bo40

boy i hope asus comes out with the crosshair V or something better than the M5A88-V EVO


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13218702I*

shut down my system. 
It follows it's natural procedure. Including letting me know that items are taking their time shutting down.
Goes to the Blue Windows screen.
Monitor goes black.
Normal operation is usually OFF at this time. No lights no function, no nothing.


ceaderman, I have seen this issue myself mate it occurred when shutting down after stress testing and I narrowed it down to being the fault of the aacenter.exe process that is part of PC Probe II, I know this was the faulting service as when in windows I it noticed it using 25% cpu constantly in task manager and the process would not end at all even when using the end process tree option, only way to get rid of it was to shut down and start up again but it hangs in the exact manner that you have described in this situation requiring I press the reset button to reboot. it has occured several times with this exact behaviour and once when TurboV crashed I experienced the exact same thing.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


boy i hope asus comes out with the crosshair V or something better than the M5A88-V EVO


Oh boy that M5A88-V really hurts I don't think I could lower my standard that much.








We need Crosshair V quick
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...us/M5A88V_EVO/


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^







I know that board is AM3+ but I've made this argument about the only AM3+ board on the market.

Knowing what we know about BIOS upgradability for Crosshair, why would we buy the AM3+ offerings out there at the moment when we're sitting on a board that will most likely do everything that the AM3+ CPU requires except Power Management features? We're







Overclockers. What the hell do we care about power management?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;13230098*
> ceaderman, I have seen this issue myself mate it occurred when shutting down after stress testing and I narrowed it down to being the fault of the aacenter.exe process that is part of PC Probe II, I know this was the faulting service as when in windows I it noticed it using 25% cpu constantly in task manager and the process would not end at all even when using the end process tree option, only way to get rid of it was to shut down and start up again but it hangs in the exact manner that you have described in this situation requiring I press the reset button to reboot. it has occured several times with this exact behaviour and once when TurboV crashed I experienced the exact same thing.


Entirely possible. I've only noticed it once with Turbo V(prolly cause I don't use it much) and had to manually shut it down. But when I restart my system it took me right to the Safe Mode option screen, just like it should when you perform a manual shutdown.

The other instances the system just boots up like nothing ever happened. Which is what has led to the idea that it's BIOS related. I could be wrong. But until I see otherwise it's BIOS.

Now it could be that PCProbe II and the BIOS don't play well together. But if this is the case then ASUS should still be held accountable as both Turbo and PCProbe II are ASUS apps. If it's the apps and Windows, then ASUS needs to get their caca in order and figure that out and offer updates for their apps.

I still have a header that isn't reporting speeds though. And that is the MoBo. I'm waiting to hear back from ASUS before I do anything with my board now that they re-initiated contact. Don't want to fall into the Left hand don't know what the right hand is doing trap.

Well anyway, I'm always open to new ideas. Thanks for giving me a couple to parse through DMutt. Much appreciated.









~Ceadder:drink:
.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Oh boy that M5A88-V really hurts I don't think I could lower my standard that much.








We need Crosshair V quick
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...us/M5A88V_EVO/


i totaly agree with you on that and Ceadderman too


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^







I know that board is AM3+ but I've made this argument about the only AM3+ board on the market.

Knowing what we know about BIOS upgradability for Crosshair, why would we buy the AM3+ offerings out there at the moment when we're sitting on a board that will most likely do everything that the AM3+ CPU requires except Power Management features? We're








Overclockers. What the hell do we care about power management?









Entirely possible. I've only noticed it once with Turbo V(prolly cause I don't use it much) and had to manually shut it down. But when I restart my system it took me right to the Safe Mode option screen, just like it should when you perform a manual shutdown.and disabled turbo V

The other instances the system just boots up like nothing ever happened. Which is what has led to the idea that it's BIOS related. I could be wrong. But until I see otherwise it's BIOS.

Now it could be that PCProbe II and the BIOS don't play well together. But if this is the case then ASUS should still be held accountable as both Turbo and PCProbe II are ASUS apps. If it's the apps and Windows, then ASUS needs to get their caca in order and figure that out and offer updates for their apps.

I still have a header that isn't reporting speeds though. And that is the MoBo. I'm waiting to hear back from ASUS before I do anything with my board now that they re-initiated contact. Don't want to fall into the Left hand don't know what the right hand is doing trap.

Well anyway, I'm always open to new ideas. Thanks for giving me a couple to parse through DMutt. Much appreciated.









~Ceadder








.


 iahad a ton of hangups and having to hard shutdown and i uninstalled pc probe and have not had anouther problem in that line since


----------



## laserkeizero

Anyone know where to buy a set of this ram?
http://www.geil.com.tw/products/show/id/260


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laserkeizero;13237927*
> Anyone know where to buy a set of this ram?
> http://www.geil.com.tw/products/show/id/260


Doesn't look like it's out yet. Checked Newegg and it's listed but "Unavailable at this time".









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13238767*
> Doesn't look like it's out yet. Checked Newegg and it's listed but "Unavailable at this time".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


do you think it would be good ram


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13238817*
> do you think it would be good ram


Honestly they have the same specifics as my Sniper Kit. About the only selling point (imho) is that they look nice and would work well if you want to keep your components the same colors as these RoG MoBos.

And honestly the only thing that would seal the deal for me one way or the other is price. Can't rightly say yea or nay since they aren't out and I've never run them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## laserkeizero

Not even out yet... hm, I guess I'll stick to what I have for now.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


Anyone know where to buy a set of this ram? 
http://www.geil.com.tw/products/show/id/260


Take a look at these I believe these are the best ram available for the Crosshair IV at this time

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330

Newegg shows them (GE38GB2000C9QC) to be Deactivated

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820144380

Edit: I see you have the Corsair Dominator 8 GB DDR3 2000 Mhz 9-10-9-27 very good


----------



## Tweeky

remove this one


----------



## jesseleite

I hate to hijack any conversations BUT I NEED SOME HELP&#8230;.lol

I have 2 gtx 580's and on the hydra works fine, the problem is hydra refuses to A. answer questions and e-mails 2. add games like BBC2.

if I only did benchmarking it would be cool but I like to do all kinds of things and Hydra just isn't cutting it. I tried the SLI Hack but who wants to use drivers 2-3 years old. any advice other then going Intel&#8230;oops I threw up a little.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


I hate to hijack any conversations BUT I NEED SOME HELPâ€¦.lol

I have 2 gtx 580's and on the hydra works fine, the problem is hydra refuses to A. answer questions and e-mails 2. add games like BBC2.

if I only did benchmarking it would be cool but I like to do all kinds of things and Hydra just isn't cutting it. I tried the SLI Hack but who wants to use drivers 2-3 years old. any advice other then going Intelâ€¦oops I threw up a little.


Sell the 580s and get 2x6950s? Sounds like you're in kind of a sucky situation.


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Take a look at these I believe these are the best ram available for the Crosshair IV at this time

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330

Newegg shows them (GE38GB2000C9QC) to be Deactivated

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820144380

Edit: I see you have the Corsair Dominator 8 GB DDR3 2000 Mhz 9-10-9-27 very good


I do have those Dominators but they are way underclocked (1343 Mhz)


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jesseleite*


I hate to hijack any conversations BUT I NEED SOME HELPâ€¦.lol

I have 2 gtx 580's and on the hydra works fine, the problem is hydra refuses to A. answer questions and e-mails 2. add games like BBC2.

if I only did benchmarking it would be cool but I like to do all kinds of things and Hydra just isn't cutting it. I tried the SLI Hack but who wants to use drivers 2-3 years old. any advice other then going Intelâ€¦oops I threw up a little.


i have 2 gaming computers 1 is the frankenputer it is a sli machine i tried 2 radeon cards that had hydra chips on them performance dropped drasticaly put nvidia cards back in and it was kick butt agin 2,nd is the dragon it is crossfire all the way i did try sli cards in it but performance dropped allso so i put amd cards back in and crossfired them agin awsome performence so i leave sli as sli and crossfire as crossfire


----------



## jesseleite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i have 2 gaming computers 1 is the frankenputer it is a sli machine i tried 2 radeon cards that had hydra chips on them performance dropped drasticaly put nvidia cards back in and it was kick butt agin 2,nd is the dragon it is crossfire all the way i did try sli cards in it but performance dropped allso so i put amd cards back in and crossfired them agin awsome performence so i leave sli as sli and crossfire as crossfire


thanks for the advise


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


I do have those Dominators but they are way underclocked (1343 Mhz)










See Ai Overclock Tuner - D.O.C.P. and set to profile 1 and if a box comes up to up the voltage then do so.
This will take the factory setting right from the memory chips and set the memory to factory settings
page 3-10,3-11 in the Formula manual
I use D.O.C.P. on my Formula and it work very good - its a good place to start


----------



## laserkeizero

I know about D.O.C.P. but I would have to downclock my CPU. I guess I'd have to choose one or the other.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


I know about D.O.C.P. but I would have to downclock my CPU. I guess I'd have to choose one or the other.


After you use D.O.C.P. You can set other setting as you like and the memory settings will remain set

These are the settings I have been using on my Formula


----------



## ahlot




----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahlot*












Sexy welcome kabayan!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Sadly there is no D.O.C.P. in my BIOS screen. It may be called something else but it's definitely not D.O.C.P.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sadly there is no D.O.C.P. in my BIOS screen. It may be called something else but it's definitely not D.O.C.P.









~Ceadder










Sadly Ceadderman this is going to cost you a glass of cider I will put a glass under my computer exhaust fan and you can email me one but don't put any cedar chip in it because they will plug up my filter.

See Picture


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Ceadderman this is going to cost you a glass of cider I will put a glass under my exhaust fan and you can email me one but don't put any cedar chip in it because it will plug up my filter.

See Picture


I looked there. I'll look again though. Maybe I was distracted or something.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13245868*
> Sadly Ceadderman this is going to cost you a glass of cider I will put a glass under my exhaust fan and you can email me one but don't put any cedar chip in it because they will plug up my filter.
> 
> See Picture


Yes Ceadderman its right there ha ha. Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13247593*
> Yes Ceadderman its right there ha ha. Happy Easter to you all.


Actually I found it right where the Tweekster showed it to be. Finally!!! I am running 1600 with my new RAM and it's been stable this whole time while Folding.









Tweeks if you're ever in the neighborhood I owes ya a Pint. Unfortunately nobody here sells Cider. So for now it's a +Rep.









I looked in that spot though and didn't see it. I dunno maybe the 4 BSoDs' I had trying to tighten up the timings in 1333 shook it loose or something. Who knows. I'm just glad I finally got my RAM working properly.























~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davitz

Happy Easter guys! My extreme and the rest of my stuff (minus the second 6850 and h70) are getting installed tomorrow when I go over to a friend's place. I'll be sure to take pics for when Project Nightfury gets updated


----------



## iTz AiReZz

do you guys think asus will release a crosshair v or something similar for am3+ bulldozer cpus? and when?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTz AiReZz;13249523*
> do you guys think asus will release a crosshair v or something similar for am3+ bulldozer cpus? and when?


I'm not sure they are yet since they're offering a BIOS to run BD on Formula and Extreme.

I'm not saying they won't but I think that AM3+ are currently in development and it could end up being like the AM3 Boards. They drop(debut) all the Entry and Mid level boards and take their time with the Clocker boards. Look how long it took for them to debut Extreme.

I don't know about y'all but they're gonna have to pry my board out of my cold dead hands before I park any CPU on an Entry level AM3+ board. I'm not buying what ASRock is selling because they're not mentioning anything about the level of AM3 capability they're talking about in their comparison Ad of AM3+ v AM3 CPUs'. Nor are they mentioning anything about Overclocker Boards and what the capabilities are. We've got better lanes on our boards vs MidRange Boards. But they're generalizing all of AM3 as though my board is the same as a ASUS M4A78LT-M LE. And the way they make it sound all CPUs' are alike too.

I'll give up my RoG board when it's RMA'ed or when Crosshair V is ready for Go. An if I can put BD on it, so much the better.









L'chei-im! טוב לבריאות









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

hey friends i got bored last week and had some parts laying around like a 1075t that i pulled out of dragon and 4 gigs of ocz ddr3 1600 and a new nvidia 9800 gts 512 mg video card and a 250 gig 2.5 hd i pulled out of my new laptop so i orderd a asrock 870 mb and case and psu from newegg and put anouther new comp togather i call it the extra just because it is an extra but this is what i got out of the build http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778844

i no its nothing special but it tears crysis 2 up let me no what u think and EVERY ONE HAVE A VERY HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Tweeks, how long I gotta run this thing in the Ai Control before it takes? I would like to tighten my timings up a bit. Or am I stuck on 9-9-9-24 for the duration? I know that they'll tighten up just don't know how much.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey Tweeks, how long I gotta run this thing in the Ai Control before it takes? I would like to tighten my timings up a bit. Or am I stuck on 9-9-9-24 for the duration? I know that they'll tighten up just don't know how much.









~Ceadder










glad to hear your close to having your memory up to speed bet that makes u feel better


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


glad to hear your close to having your memory up to speed bet that makes u feel better










Oh yeah. Though earlier I left my folding going when I was tightening the timings and when it BSoD'ed for the 2nd time it fragged my WU fold. I knew I should have paused it.









At least the "Overclock Failed" when I tried to tighten up the timings this time. Which kept me in the game.









Oh speaking of Folding, if you guys are gonna be doing Chip Challenge better sign up soon. Starts on the 5th of May.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13250746*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Though earlier I left my folding going when I was tightening the timings and when it BSoD'ed for the 2nd time it fragged my WU fold. I knew I should have paused it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the "Overclock Failed" when I tried to tighten up the timings this time. Which kept me in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh speaking of Folding, if you guys are gonna be doing Chip Challenge better sign up soon. Starts on the 5th of May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


how do i do it and what do i do im pretty ignorant about it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


how do i do it and what do i do im pretty ignorant about it


First you have to start Folding. Go to the [email protected] v7 Client thread read through the tutorial. Get some SMPs' under your belt.

And when you're ready a week from now once you've gotten somewhat comfortable with Folding go to the Chimp Challenge signup thread.

If you have any questions you can ask Zodac or anyone who is folding and we will do everything we can to assist you.

I'm Folding on two Quad systems. And when I first started this Client I had to uninstall and reinstall whenever I shut down fom maintenance. But the client has been updated I think cause I don't have to do that anymore.

Once you get 50k accumulated points you get the nifty post bit under your name like I did mine. Takes about a Month maybe a little longer. I got mine in a little over 2 weeks due to the 2 systems.









Well anyway the reason I started folding is cause I don't have a lot of money so I couldn't donate anything for Syrillian. So I decided that donating two 0 cores would be something I could do and since I'd thought about Folding before started Folding to help Stanford which I grew up nearby when I was a kid and who helped me when I was young and stupid. To honor Syrillian of course, but me and Stanford Medical Center have history that cannot be ignored.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


First you have to start Folding. Go to the [email protected] v7 Client thread read through the tutorial. Get some SMPs' under your belt.

And when you're ready a week from now once you've gotten somewhat comfortable with Folding go to the Chimp Challenge signup thread.

If you have any questions you can ask Zodac or anyone who is folding and we will do everything we can to assist you.

I'm Folding on two Quad systems. And when I first started this Client I had to uninstall and reinstall whenever I shut down fom maintenance. But the client has been updated I think cause I don't have to do that anymore.

Once you get 50k accumulated points you get the nifty post bit under your name like I did mine. Takes about a Month maybe a little longer. I got mine in a little over 2 weeks due to the 2 systems.









Well anyway the reason I started folding is cause I don't have a lot of money so I couldn't donate anything for Syrillian. So I decided that donating two 0 cores would be something I could do and since I'd thought about Folding before started Folding to help Stanford which I grew up nearby when I was a kid and who helped me when I was young and stupid. To honor Syrillian of course, but me and Stanford Medical Center have history that cannot be ignored.









~Ceadder










now if i can get this down pat and working can i fold on 3 machines reason im asking is i have 2 bad ass 6 core gamers and the extra i just built is allso a 6 core and its halfway bad so if i can use 3 that would be great


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


now if i can get this down pat and working can i fold on 3 machines reason im asking is i have 2 bad ass 6 core gamers and the extra i just built is allso a 6 core and its halfway bad so if i can use 3 that would be great


If you've got 6 cores you should try -bigadv folding. Here's a tutorial.http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...igadv-amd.html


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


If you've got 6 cores you should try -bigadv folding. Here's a tutorial.http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...igadv-amd.html


ok got to go to mother in laws but when i get back i will get on and see if i can get it set up with 3, 6 core machines maby i can do some serious folding


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTz AiReZz*


do you guys think asus will release a crosshair v or something similar for am3+ bulldozer cpus? and when?


yes they will but not until the 990FX chip set comes out


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey Tweeks, how long I gotta run this thing in the Ai Control before it takes? I would like to tighten my timings up a bit. Or am I stuck on 9-9-9-24 for the duration? I know that they'll tighten up just don't know how much.









~Ceadder










with the freq. at 1600mhz the timings will not tighten as much you will have to choose between freq. and timings although they might tighten a little

the memory settings have taken and they will remain until you do something to change them

it will depend on the head space the manufacture put in them


----------



## Tokkan

Heya fellow CIVF owners and our younger but much mature bro CIVE owners









Im having a lil doubt about overclocking, never pushed a cpu to its limits but for what i've been hable to understand is that we push the fsb(?)or multiplier up
when it becomes unstable we add more voltage and keep on pushing and doing the same right?

Well i've come with a doubt... how do we know when to stop?
We stop overclocking the chip at its max voltage?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Heya fellow CIVF owners and our younger but much mature bro CIVE owners









Im having a lil doubt about overclocking, never pushed a cpu to its limits but for what i've been hable to understand is that we push the fsb(?)or multiplier up
when it becomes unstable we add more voltage and keep on pushing and doing the same right?

Well i've come with a doubt... how do we know when to stop?
We stop overclocking the chip at its max voltage?


Depends how you look at it,
some are able to upgrade components and continue, 
some have the heat barrier,
some have the voltage barrier,
either one of these could be crossed by going Phase Change,
by the time you've learned how to OC with Phase, BD will be out and just start over!
So take your pick!
I think you stop when either the wallet is emptied, or common sense kicks in.
Myself I'm a "Toys-R-Us Kid", and I don't want to grow up! So it'll be when my wallet gets emptied I'm sure!!!

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


with the freq. at 1600mhz the timings will not tighten as much you will have to choose between freq. and timings although they might tighten a little

the memory settings have taken and they will remain until you do something to change them

it will depend on the head space the manufacture put in them


So I should be able to roll the Ai back and set them as normal, yes? Only axin cause my Dominators ran fine and didn't have to use the feature to get them to take. These run fine too but unfortunately too new, so I'm not sure.









Well I could just try I guess. Won't hurt nuffin.









@Sandman... yup, I are a TRU kid myself.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Depends how you look at it,
some are able to upgrade components and continue, 
some have the heat barrier,
some have the voltage barrier,
either one of these could be crossed by going Phase Change,
by the time you've learned how to OC with Phase, BD will be out and just start over!
So take your pick!
I think you stop when either the wallet is emptied, or common sense kicks in.
Myself I'm a "Toys-R-Us Kid", and I don't want to grow up! So it'll be when my wallet gets emptied I'm sure!!!

Happy Easter everyone.


Thank you for the answer Sandman.

Happy Easter


----------



## bluefire808

Guys i got a question. What does my 3.3v rail power in my pc? i heard it can power the ram and some voltages? does any one know for sure?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So I should be able to roll the Ai back and set them as normal, yes? Only axin cause my Dominators ran fine and didn't have to use the feature to get them to take. These run fine too but unfortunately too new, so I'm not sure.









Well I could just try I guess. Won't hurt nuffin.









@Sandman... yup, I are a TRU kid myself.









~Ceadder










Ai overclock tuner has options if you use DOCP to set the memory then you can change to manual and it will keep your memory settings and then you can set cpu ratio, cpu/nb freg., ht link speed

you also might try 8-9-9 timings and if stable try 8-9-8 and see if it is stable but with low voltage ram there may not be much head room at 1600mhz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluefire808*


Guys i got a question. What does my 3.3v rail power in my pc? i heard it can power the ram and some voltages? does any one know for sure?


 the +3.3 V on the motherboard or its power connector. This connection allows for remote sensing of the voltage drop in the power supply wiring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_s...unit_(computer)

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/181


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13255050*
> Ai overclock tuner has options if you use DOCP to set the memory then you can change to manual and it will keep your memory settings and then you can set cpu ratio, cpu/nb freg., ht link speed
> 
> you also might try 8-9-9 timings and if stable try 8-9-8 and see if it is stable but with low voltage ram there may not be much head room at 1600mhz


Yeah I tried to move it to standard 1600 and boot up. Hangs.

So then I tried to OC the RAM by setting it at 1866 in Ai Tuner. Hangs.

So I just went back to 1600. I'll probably attempt to tighten things up tomorrow. I'm in the middle of a sleeve job right now and my shoulder started to hurt, so I took a couple pain killers and took a break. Once my shoulder stops with the dull ache, I'm gettin back at it. I want to have it done and shipped by Tuesday at the latest.









Well anyway, appreciate the Feedback fellas.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davitz

Well boys, here it is:



First time OCing and BAM 4GHz


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13258370*
> Well boys, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> First time OCing and BAM 4GHz


You suck, I hate you.









No I don't congratulations.







I had it too for a bit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13258370*
> Well boys, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> First time OCing and BAM 4GHz


Nice!


----------



## Davitz

Didn't like the temps in PRIME95 at 4GHz on the 212+ so I scaled it back to 3.8GHz and all's good. I'll bump it back up to 4GHz when the H70 comes in.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Didn't like the temps in PRIME95 at 4GHz on the 212+ so I scaled it back to 3.8GHz and all's good. I'll bump it back up to 4GHz when the H70 comes in.


very smart move keep em cool they play nicer with you. And im like a kid too i hope i never grow old body is allready there but the mind is still a kid and hope it allways will be


----------



## fatalizer

hi guys!

Where can i find 2002bios version??? i googled it but... nothing...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


hi guys!

Where can i find 2002bios version??? i googled it but... nothing...


bios 2002 below this a special video bios not approved by asus but I like it


----------



## fatalizer

thank you!


----------



## Wbroach23

Ordering my Formula Wed. hopefully it will ship out from neweggs Tennesee wharehouse it will get here friday if so. Anyone know if it does ship from Tennesee? In the U.S. sorry, figured I needed to specify as not everyone in here is from the U.S. i'm sure lol.


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13268490*
> Ordering my Formula Wed. hopefully it will ship out from neweggs Tennesee wharehouse it will get here friday if so. Anyone know if it does ship from Tennesee? In the U.S. sorry, figured I needed to specify as not everyone in here is from the U.S. i'm sure lol.


They should of sent you a UPS tracking number.


----------



## Wbroach23

I havent ordered it yet im not ordering it till Wednesday. I was just hoping someone would remember if it shipped from Cali or Tennesee because Tennesee is only two day shipping, if it comes from Cali i wont get it till monday









Edit: Thanks Ceadderman Yeah Hopefully it will ship from TN. please please please please lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, they generally ship from the closest place that has the item in stock. So hopefully that will mean shipping from TN in your case. For me my Newegg shipping comes out of SoCal more often than anywhere else.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## WizrdSleevz

So whats so good about 2002 bios?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13268580*
> Yup, they generally ship from the closest place that has the item in stock. So hopefully that will mean shipping from TN in your case. For me my Newegg shipping comes out of SoCal more often than anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


This sucks if you live in TN because then you have to pay sales tax...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;13268653*
> So whats so good about 2002 bios?


its new


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13268676*
> This sucks if you live in TN because then you have to pay sales tax...


Dang Heck yeah, that sucks horribly. Does that mean yours was from the TN wharehouse? lol if so even though you live there it gives me hope that I will be able to have my board in by this weekend lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13268676*
> This sucks if you live in TN because then you have to pay sales tax...


I'd rather pay TN sales tax than CA sales tax.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13268708*
> its new


I have 1902 is there a real good reason to switch to 2002??


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13268754*
> I'd rather pay TN sales tax than CA sales tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I'd rather pay neither


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;13268833*
> I have 1902 is there a real good reason to switch to 2002??


No !!!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13268754*
> I'd rather pay TN sales tax than CA sales tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It looks like they're both around 10%


----------



## bo40

when i orderd the parts for the dragon every thing came from tn except my extreme it came from ca
that didnit include the case and watercooling


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;13268843*
> I'd rather pay neither


So would I, but I hate the State Government of California. A bunch of kooks running the Asylum in that state and it has been that way since I was a kid. If I was to further either State it would have to be the Volunteer State.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13269161*
> when i orderd the parts for the dragon every thing came from tn except my extreme it came from ca
> that didnit include the case and watercooling


Dad Gummit lol well lets hope this isn't the case, I really dont want to have to wait till monday to get it. Because i work all week and that means it wont be in till the following weekend ahhh!!!! lol thanks


----------



## adcantu

i try to avoid newegg because of the tax. Amazon is tax free in TN.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13269825*
> i try to avoid newegg because of the tax. Amazon is tax free in TN.


Yeah, I try to use TigerDirect when I can, but Newegg is just so good...


----------



## Alphadog

I try to avoid any company where I have to pay shipping. And to me egg seems to be the worst place.

I really don't care how long it takes to get here.


----------



## Warblade31

Hello everyone,

I had a question and I hope it doesnt sound dumb but I wanted to make sure I didnt fry anything on my PC. My question was I wanted to know what were the limits I can take my vCore, cpu/nb, Dram, HT without destroying anything. I have my Pc info in my sig.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


Hello everyone,

I had a question and I hope it doesnt sound dumb but I wanted to make sure I didnt fry anything on my PC. My question was I wanted to know what were the limits I can take my vCore, cpu/nb, Dram, HT without destroying anything. I have my Pc info in my sig.


That will depend on your cooling and ambients.

vcore I would limit to ~1.45 CPU/NB ~1.45 HT you should not have to mess with cause OC'ing HT does nothing but slow you down.

So who plans to drop in a BD when they come out???
Who is going to wait for results before you drop one in???
How much are you going to be willing to spend for one???


----------



## Ceadderman

If I have the money when they drop, I'll be getting one. Maybe a little later depending on how things go and I'm willing to spend for whichever level of CPU I want. I'd like an Octacore but not sure I'll be able to use it on this board so it may have to be a Quad or Hexacore depending on the price and the ability of my board.









~Ceadder


----------



## laserkeizero

I'd wait for awhile to hear how good it can be.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


I try to avoid any company where I have to pay shipping. And to me egg seems to be the worst place.

I really don't care how long it takes to get here.


Muhaha and I just paid overnight shipping for a MOUSE lol.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


If I have the money when they drop, I'll be getting one. Maybe a little later depending on how things go and I'm willing to spend for whichever level of CPU I want. I'd like an Octacore but not sure I'll be able to use it on this board so it may have to be a Quad or Hexacore depending on the price and the ability of my board.









~Ceadder










^ this

as for price, not sure what a good ballpark is for it. 1100T is going for about $230 now. So I would say maybe $500 for the BD?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


^ this

as for price, not sure what a good ballpark is for it. 1100T is going for about $230 now. So I would say maybe $500 for the BD?


Okay remember now BD is going to be like having Deneb, Thuban & Nitrous CPU level in the FX lineup. So wherever the 970 is upon launch will more than likely be just under the Quad and Wherever the top performing Thuban lists just under the new Zambezi CPU.

Then you have the Octocore which will more than likely peg in around $450 or higher. I doubt AMD is going to remain at these prices long because they want to retain their market share and possibly increase it to gain ground on Intel.

I'm not disagreeing with your starting price only pointing out that their new Lineup covers more than an Octacore.









There will even be an FX server chip that's supposed to be pinless.









~Ceadder


----------



## Devious ST

people who have crosshair IV Formula's

How do you made the broad able to take nVidia cards and do SLI?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13272770*
> 
> So who plans to drop in a BD when they come out???
> Who is going to wait for results before you drop one in???
> How much are you going to be willing to spend for one???


I'll be waiting to see how they do, and even if they're good I'll probably not get the first-gen bulldozer chips. I spent $300 last year on my 1090T and still haven't really used it's full potential, so I can't quite justify dropping a bunch more money on bulldozer.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13276073*
> people who have crosshair IV Formula's
> 
> How do you made the broad able to take nVidia cards and do SLI?


There is a hack for that. I believe it is linked on the first post but not sure.

READ before doing though!


----------



## superhead91

Just ordered 2 more 2GB sticks of ram from newegg. If you're subscribed to their email promotions you can get 15% off all desktop ram right now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13278363*
> Just ordered 2 more 2GB sticks of ram from newegg. If you're subscribed to their email promotions you can get 15% off all desktop ram right now.


Shoulda got 8Gig RAM bro. 4Gig is fine but the price on a pair of 4 Gig Sniper(~$100 for 8Gb of RAM?) less 15% is a pretty solid price. Obviously you don't have to buy Sniper. Just using it for example.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13279712*
> Shoulda got 8Gig RAM bro. 4Gig is fine but the price on a pair of 4 Gig Sniper(~$100 for 8Gb of RAM?) less 15% is a pretty solid price. Obviously you don't have to buy Sniper. Just using it for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well I've already got 4Gb so I'm adding these four to total 8GB. I want all te channels full to satisfy my mild OCD...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13279865*
> Well I've already got 4Gb so I'm adding these four to total 8GB. I want all te channels full to satisfy my mild OCD...


2 slots are better than 4 slots for OC'ing. But my OCD isn't as mild so I may get another 2 sticks if I sell my stuff soon. 15% is a pretty nice discount.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Elis

Hi, as you can see I also have a CH IV aswell







, does having 8GB of ram help for general use, I only really use my pc for gaming / occasional CAD work, would I see a benefit from adding another 4GB.

Also I have read that some people disable the page file, does this help at all?

By the way, I i have found a good price for 4GB of ram (£37).

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/239260


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13280102*
> 2 slots are better than 4 slots for OC'ing. But my OCD isn't as mild so I may get another 2 sticks if I sell my stuff soon. 15% is a pretty nice discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


For OC'ing the ram? If so, it's not a huge deal to me. I mean, am I ever gonna notice the difference between a latency of 8 and a latency of 9?

And to Elis, it seems like 8GB would be useful if you're doing CAD stuff. I know some of those CAD programs are pretty resource intensive.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;13280104*
> Hi, as you can see I also have a CH IV aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , does having 8GB of ram help for general use, I only really use my pc for gaming / occasional CAD work, would I see a benefit from adding another 4GB.
> 
> Also I have read that some people disable the page file, does this help at all?
> 
> By the way, I i have found a good price for 4GB of ram (£37).
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/239260


There is always benefit from an increase of Capacity for RAM. However as I just pointed out OC'ing seems to benefit more from keeping only 1 or 2 sticks of RAM in the slots. I think that it has to do with keeping the lanes focused and the power going to ~2 slots instead of going to 4. So if you're aiming at 8 Gigs and are going to be spending the money anyway I would suggest these E-Buyer link instead and selling the RAM you have or passing them down the family system tree.









And heck you could always go 16Gigs of RAM if you need fill all your slots.









@superhead... Not for OCing the RAM(though I'm sure it may help somewhat) but OC'ing your CPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elis*


Hi, as you can see I also have a CH IV aswell







, does having 8GB of ram help for general use, I only really use my pc for gaming / occasional CAD work, would I see a benefit from adding another 4GB.

Also I have read that some people disable the page file, does this help at all?

By the way, I i have found a good price for 4GB of ram (Â£37).

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/239260


4 GBs is enough for general use without a doubt. As far as your CAD program check the requirements it has, some do like more than 4GB. But if money is a point, you could get by with 4GB I believe just fine.

With the Page file I wouldn't disable it! There are other options available. Here a good thread explaining what, and why you would consider moving the page file. http://www.overclock.net/other-softw...n-one-hdd.html

Check out the ram in my sig G.Skill 12800 CL7 ECO, they OC like crazy and are no problem with the CHIV and are known to perform as good, if not better than ram costing a lot more money. They're offered as both a 2 x 2GB kit as well as a 4 x 2GB kit. Mine are pulling just over 11 GB/s in Maxxmem score. Just a suggestion.

Be sure and add yourself to the members list on the OP and check out the links just under the spread sheets too. Lots of good info.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well depending on the reviews that will be out as soon as the NDA is over I will be dropping one in very near to launch. It will def be a black edition and as far as cost... LOL thats what credit cards are for.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


That will depend on your cooling and ambients.

vcore I would limit to ~1.45 CPU/NB ~1.45 HT you should not have to mess with cause OC'ing HT does nothing but slow you down.

So who plans to drop in a BD when they come out???
Who is going to wait for results before you drop one in???
How much are you going to be willing to spend for one???


if the best octacore wont work in my extreme i will get a board it will work in


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


There is always benefit from an increase of Capacity for RAM. However as I just pointed out OC'ing seems to benefit more from keeping only 1 or 2 sticks of RAM in the slots. I think that it has to do with keeping the lanes focused and the power going to ~2 slots instead of going to 4. So if you're aiming at 8 Gigs and are going to be spending the money anyway I would suggest these E-Buyer link instead and selling the RAM you have or passing them down the family system tree.









And heck you could always go 16Gigs of RAM if you need fill all your slots.









@superhead... Not for OCing the RAM(though I'm sure it may help somewhat) but OC'ing your CPU.









~Ceadder










i got better oc on my cpu with 16 gigs


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i got better oc on my cpu with 16 gigs


Entirely possible. Nothing is written in stone. But it's been relayed to me time and again, that two or less slots are run more stable OCs'. If I'm relating it back properly. I got 4Ghz with my slots filled with 8Gigs of Dominators. But it wasn't stable for longer than an hour.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Well hopefully my wc loop will fix any instability issues... If I ever get it together.


----------



## Metawin

Does anyone here know if the BD will work on the Crosshair IV??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13288667*
> Does anyone here know if the BD will work on the Crosshair IV??


Asus says that it will, but there are 4 different CPUs' in that Line. So it may be one or it may be three of them. The 4th is a pinless Server Processor which DEFINITELY will not work on any AM3 board. I'm hedging my bet and figuring that we'll see only 2 CPUs' from the FX line. The Quad and the Hexa Cores.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13288667*
> Does anyone here know if the BD will work on the Crosshair IV??


Everything so far says yes! There is even a bios for the BD at the ASUS DL site.
One of the few issues may be that C&Q may, or may not work as is still not proven either way. Not really an issue if your OCing.


----------



## Metawin

Thanks guys


----------



## navit

Hey guys, I was wondering if this is a mobo problem, I have been running 5870s' on my ch4 with no problems for sometime now but I sold them last night. I got a 6970 lightning that will be here Thursday. In the mean time I have a 3870 that has been sitting in a old dell system and works just fine in there.(tested last night) but when I put it in the ch4 I get 1 long and 3 short beeps and my vga led stays on , no post at all, tried in slot 1 and 3, stay problem. Put back in the dell and no problems. Could this be my ch4 somehow???


----------



## superhead91

A few pages back I remember Ceadder talking about having problems shutting down/restarting his computer and someone said something about PC Probe. Just thought I'd let you know that PC Probe has been giving me some problems lately too. Nothing as bad as Ceadder but every few times I shut down my rig PC Probe hangs it up and I have to force quit it.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Have never had the problem with PC Probe +++_*BUT*_+++ I have ALWAYS shut it down first before shutting down the computer itself.


----------



## Davitz

So it turns out my OC isnt 100% stable as I thought.

I had tuned it down to 3.8GHz and I was wondering if there's anything I need to disable in the BIOS that has been possibly making it unstable. Besides the adjustments below everythings on auto or at stock.

I have it at 200x19 @ 1.488 volts and its not stable. 
Temps are at around 38 at idle and 55 at 100% load on the Hyper 212+. RAM is set to 1600MHz and DOCP is enabled.

I'll try and get some screen shots tonight of the BIOS. Hopefully the GF will ship the H70 soon so i'll be able to throw more volts at it to see if that will increase the stability.

I've also tried this through Turbo Evo (AI Suite) and I have never had it crash with over 2h on Prime95 blend (my 4GHz OC was stable in Prime95 from Turbo Evo at 1.46), but for some reason when I do it with the BIOS for it to stick on startup the OC fails or I blackscreen restart.

All my failures have been a black screen with a few meshed colored lines running across the screen, followed by an automated restart.

Heck, I even try setting the CPU Level-Up to 3.6 in the BIOS and it fails....a canned OC fails :\\

Anyone have some insight on this? I am new to OCing so its extremely possible im doing something wrong.


----------



## Metawin

I want to use air cooling on my crosshair formula IV but noticed the RAM slots are very close to the CPU on this board.

Does anyone here have suggestions on what large air coolers can be used with this MB?
What is the top of the line cooler?
I like the V6GT if anyone uses that I would like to know.

Also I don't mind modding the fan shroud a little bit, but not enough that it would affect cooling.

I am thinking about a 4.0ghz OC on a Phenom II BE x6 and I will be using the Patriot viper extreme, although I have not got that RAM yet if you know better, let me know but it needs to support a 2000 OC.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


So it turns out my OC isnt 100% stable as I thought.

I had tuned it down to 3.8GHz and I was wondering if there's anything I need to disable in the BIOS that has been possibly making it unstable. Besides the adjustments below everythings on auto or at stock.

I have it at 200x19 @ 1.488 volts and its not stable. 
Temps are at around 38 at idle and 55 at 100% load on the Hyper 212+. RAM is set to 1600MHz and DOCP is enabled.

I'll try and get some screen shots tonight of the BIOS. Hopefully the GF will ship the H70 soon so i'll be able to throw more volts at it to see if that will increase the stability.

I've also tried this through Turbo Evo (AI Suite) and I have never had it crash with over 2h on Prime95 blend (my 4GHz OC was stable in Prime95 from Turbo Evo at 1.46), but for some reason when I do it with the BIOS for it to stick on startup the OC fails or I blackscreen restart.

All my failures have been a black screen with a few meshed colored lines running across the screen, followed by an automated restart.

Heck, I even try setting the CPU Level-Up to 3.6 in the BIOS and it fails....a canned OC fails :\\

Anyone have some insight on this? I am new to OCing so its extremely possible im doing something wrong.


You might like to try this:

Use the reset button on back to reset the bios this will clear any bad settings
Use DOCP, profile #1 to set the ram
Use cpu ratio and step up one step and check with prime95 for 7 minutes
Then step cpu ratio up one step and check with prime95 for 7 minutes until prime95 fails
Then step up the cpu/nb offset voltage .1 volt and test with prime95
Always monitor the temperatures and stay below 60 C

I have a 955 and 3850 mhz is about as high as it will go with safe voltage


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


I want to use air cooling on my crosshair formula IV but noticed the RAM slots are very close to the CPU on this board.

Does anyone here have suggestions on what large air coolers can be used with this MB?
What is the top of the line cooler?
I like the V6GT if anyone uses that I would like to know.

Also I don't mind modding the fan shroud a little bit, but not enough that it would affect cooling.

I am thinking about a 4.0ghz OC on a Phenom II BE x6 and I will be using the Patriot viper extreme, although I have not got that RAM yet if you know better, let me know but it needs to support a 2000 OC.


i like the ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R 135mm it is a very good cooler and it will clear all 4 ram slots and it comes in red leds too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118075


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey does this count can i include myself in z list now?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Hey does this count can i include myself in z list now?



















Yes - u - no
you have to overclock it and show your spec's
whats this i hear ups is going on strike?

welcome


----------



## Wbroach23

That is not funny at all!!! {FWE}Ontime said that crap to me when I ordered my Case. I will poke you in the eye if you jinx me lol. My BFBC2 is {FWE}BadMonkey25 lol. I was wicked pissed when it didnt get here on the day i was hoping it would and then i realized it had been a holiday.










lol dont confuse me lol, so yes add myself but when i get it in my case OC and post pics? I'm a little out of mind right now lol.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


A few pages back I remember Ceadder talking about having problems shutting down/restarting his computer and someone said something about PC Probe. Just thought I'd let you know that PC Probe has been giving me some problems lately too. Nothing as bad as Ceadder but every few times I shut down my rig PC Probe hangs it up and I have to force quit it.


I agree with Kahbrohn, I always shut PCP II down before turning off machine and I don't see any issues.

I DO find that PCP II doesn't play well when I have HWMonitor running at the same time, so it's one or the other for me. When I did try to run both at same time then I'd see PCP II hang when trying to shut down PCP II while leaving HWMonitor running. I'd have to "End Task" for PCP II in task manager to make it go away.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


You might like to try this:

Use the reset button on back to reset the bios this will clear any bad settings
Use DOCP, profile #1 to set the ram
Use cpu ratio and step up one step and check with prime95 for 7 minutes
Then step cpu ratio up one step and check with prime95 for 7 minutes until prime95 fails
Then step up the cpu/nb offset voltage .1 volt and test with prime95
Always monitor the temperatures and stay below 60 C

I have a 955 and 3850 mhz is about as high as it will go with safe voltage


Thanks Tweek, i'll try that when I get home. 
I've also read that uping the NB Freq can help stablize an OC?

Also, my Turbo Evo OC's are all rock solid, its just I don't want to have to apply them each time windows loads, unless there's an option I missed that will apply it when the system boots. 
Or is there a way I can use AMD Overdrive to OC and then apply on startup?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Hey guys, I was wondering if this is a mobo problem, I have been running 5870s' on my ch4 with no problems for sometime now but I sold them last night. I got a 6970 lightning that will be here Thursday. In the mean time I have a 3870 that has been sitting in a old dell system and works just fine in there.(tested last night) but when I put it in the ch4 I get 1 long and 3 short beeps and my vga led stays on , no post at all, tried in slot 1 and 3, stay problem. Put back in the dell and no problems. Could this be my ch4 somehow???










Was your PCI-e power connected?









I get that noise if I get sidetracked and forget to plug in the power.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Thanks Tweek, i'll try that when I get home. 
I've also read that uping the NB Freq can help stablize an OC?


In deed it does. You should be able to run near 2800MHz NB Freq. It will require a CPU/NB voltage increase as well. Start out with 1.275v cpu/nb voltage, test with prime95 Blend test, if you get a "Worker has failed" error increase the cpu/nb voltage slightly. You may need as much as 1.35v for cpu/nb voltage. Max safe would be 1.45v.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


I want to use air cooling on my crosshair formula IV but noticed the RAM slots are very close to the CPU on this board.

Does anyone here have suggestions on what large air coolers can be used with this MB?
What is the top of the line cooler?
I like the V6GT if anyone uses that I would like to know.

Also I don't mind modding the fan shroud a little bit, but not enough that it would affect cooling.

I am thinking about a 4.0ghz OC on a Phenom II BE x6 and I will be using the Patriot viper extreme, although I have not got that RAM yet if you know better, let me know but it needs to support a 2000 OC.


Top DOG has to be the Noctua http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018 and as you suspected always check the QVL of the cooler to make sure your ram choice will clear. You may be very disappointed if you don't. Large enthusiast coolers always cover ram slots and usually require ram without the extra tall heat sinks, check the QVL to be sure at the Noctua site.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


In deed it does. You should be able to run near 2800MHz NB Freq. It will require a CPU/NB voltage increase as well. Start out with 1.275v cpu/nb voltage, test with prime95 Blend test, if you get a "Worker has failed" error increase the cpu/nb voltage slightly. You may need as much as 1.35v for cpu/nb voltage. Max safe would be 1.45v.


Alright, how does the voltage for the NB appear or listed as in the BIOS?

So I think i'll try 2600MHz Freq and 1.275-1.35 to make sure that's stable first then try the multipliers one at a time and add volts as needed.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Thanks Tweek, i'll try that when I get home. 
I've also read that uping the NB Freq can help stablize an OC?

Also, my Turbo Evo OC's are all rock solid, its just I don't want to have to apply them each time windows loads, unless there's an option I missed that will apply it when the system boots. 
Or is there a way I can use AMD Overdrive to OC and then apply on startup?


After using Turbo Evo OC's go into the bios and take note of all the settings and try these with the bios set up

I have tried Turbo Evo OC's and AMD Overdrive and they will work but I end up going back to the bios for overclocking, overclocking will go so high with safe voltages and that is where I stop


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Top DOG has to be the Noctua http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018 and as you suspected always check the QVL of the cooler to make sure your ram choice will clear. You may be very disappointed if you don't. Large enthusiast coolers always cover ram slots and usually require ram without the extra tall heat sinks, check the QVL to be sure at the Noctua site.


This or Prolimatech Megahelms are the best air coolers. Unfortunately Newegg doesn't carry Prolimatech at all, which is what I normally recommend to anyone wanting air only.

But if one were willing to go a LITTLE water, then the H50 or H70 is what I recommend. Can't beat having full access to your RAM slots and have cooling that compares well with the aforementioned coolers.









~Ceadder


----------



## RagingCain

Hello everybody! How is everybody doing?

Well I have finished the exploits of my Classified motherboard and have switched back to ASUS CIV Extreme's Intel cousin, the R3E black edition.

Come check it out if you are bored







I am just unboxing mine today!

@Eclipse, I should probably update the LucidLogix guide thingy to the newest drivers. Been busy with my neck of the woods, and anybody who wants to take over it is more than welcome to.

ASUS Rampage III Extreme - Black Edition
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...k-edition.html


----------



## Metawin

Has anyone used the Coolermaster V6GT on this MB?

Also how does it stack up compared to the other coolers you mentioned?

I am planing on OC'ing a Phenom II 1090T X6 BE to 4.0Ghz in a Storm Scout case


----------



## superhead91

As far as I know the Thermalright Silver Arrow and Noctua NH-D14 are the two best air coolers on the market, however they're both pretty big. I don't know about the V6GT but I don't see many people recommending it. If you want to do a 4.0GHz OC I would suggest getting an H50/H60/H70.


----------



## Metawin

Sorry I should have said, no water, just air.

If you read the newegg reviews on that cooler allot of plp are going 4.0 on a 1090 with it, I just would like to know how much of a difference between the it and the others you have mentioned.

Also using the Patriot Viper RAM on the Crosshair with this cooler, I would like to know if anyone here had experience with a similar set-up


----------



## Metawin

Also I have a clear side panel so looks are kind of important to me, I like that Zalman fan that was recommended here and if they would have left it copper color instead of nickel or whatever I would have bought it (esp. with the red LED as my set-up is red and black.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Was your PCI-e power connected?









I get that noise if I get sidetracked and forget to plug in the power.









~Ceadder










Yea I used the same power that was powering the 5870. even swapped them back out and the 5870 works the 3870 doesnt. crazy thing is I know the card works


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Yea I used the same power that was powering the 5870. even swapped them back out and the 5870 works the 3870 doesnt. crazy thing is I know the card works


You might have to run a single 5870 til your new card arrives. It could be a compatibility issue, though I'm not sure why. It could be just that the MoBo is Stuck Up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This or Prolimatech Megahelms are the best air coolers. Unfortunately Newegg doesn't carry Prolimatech at all, which is what I normally recommend to anyone wanting air only.

But if one were willing to go a LITTLE water, then the H50 or H70 is what I recommend. Can't beat having full access to your RAM slots and have cooling that compares well with the aforementioned coolers.









~Ceadder










Noctua and this -^^^

U can try the silver arrow


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


Has anyone used the Coolermaster V6GT on this MB?

Also how does it stack up compared to the other coolers you mentioned?

I am planing on OC'ing a Phenom II 1090T X6 BE to 4.0Ghz in a Storm Scout case


On my 1090t overclock to 4.0ghz using my noctua last time got awesome temp..rain or shine..ambient to the roof..and still perform great..but the only thing ur goin to find is the clearance on ur case..


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


Sorry I should have said, no water, just air.

If you read the newegg reviews on that cooler allot of plp are going 4.0 on a 1090 with it, I just would like to know how much of a difference between the it and the others you have mentioned.

Also using the Patriot Viper RAM on the Crosshair with this cooler, I would like to know if anyone here had experience with a similar set-up


Im running a patriot viper extreme 1600 2x4... If i get home ill check the clearance of the noctua on the stick..ill tell u the result later


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Yea I used the same power that was powering the 5870. even swapped them back out and the 5870 works the 3870 doesnt. crazy thing is I know the card works


Try to run on stock setting on ur OC..and use the 38xx card..maybe it will work..maybe its just a UBER bottleneck...







maybe...


----------



## Wbroach23

I went ahead and put my board in my Sig, and will Fill everything out once All voltages and speeds a established upon first BIOS Entry lol.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You might have to run a single 5870 til your new card arrives. It could be a compatibility issue, though I'm not sure why. It could be just that the MoBo is Stuck Up.









~Ceadder










Yea you might be right..... mobo says, * "how dare you put that 3870 anywhere near me, Iam a CH4 bub "*








However I shipped out the 5870's today and all I have is my laptop or that dell








Guess its the Laptop tonight. Wanted to see if it can play games anyway. Guess I can hook it up to the 42 " flat for the night or the 24", geez.
The 6970 will be at the house when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Try to run on stock setting on ur OC..and use the 38xx card..maybe it will work..maybe its just a UBER bottleneck...







maybe...


Yea thought about that last night, put everything at stock and nothing still.


----------



## Metawin

Thanks for the replies guys!

Would love to know the clearance on the Noctua and Viper thx!

I know from reviews that the V6GT will fit in my storm scout and OC past 4.0 on the 1090, it does NOT block RAM on allot of boards and it has good reviews on sites, but still worry about the first RAM slot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...scrollFullInfo

It also goes with everything else in my case nicely.

That said, if the Noctua or Silver arrow will make a huge difference (not a marginal one) compared to the V6GT then I will probably go with one of those.

I was also looking at the Thermalright Venomous X and it seems like a good choice?
It goes with my set-up better than the others (besides the V6GT) and if you could put an identical 2nd fan and shroud on the back of it....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109030


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


Thanks for the replies guys!

Would love to know the clearance on the Noctua and Viper thx!

I know from reviews that the V6GT will fit in my storm scout and OC past 4.0 on the 1090, it does NOT block RAM on allot of boards and it has good reviews on sites, but still worry about the first RAM slot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...scrollFullInfo

It also goes with everything else in my case nicely.

That said, if the Noctua or Silver arrow will make a huge difference (not a marginal one) compared to the V6GT then I will probably go with one of those.

I was also looking at the Thermalright Venomous X and it seems like a good choice?
It goes with my set-up better than the others (besides the V6GT) and if you could put an identical 2nd fan and shroud on the back of it....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109030


You shouldn't have any Clearance worries with the Noctua DH14 in your Scout. People are running that and Hyper 212+ in their 912s' both coolers have roughly the same heights off the MoBo. I believe that the DH14 has 140mm fans on it. Which will run quieter than the V6GT. Also someone in the HAF club ran the V6 and the gimmicky LED feature on that Cooler just stopped working. If I correctly recall, he'd had it for ~6mos. The V6 cools better than the V8 however, if you were leaning in that direction.

As far as I am aware there isn't a clearance issue with RAM and the DH14. And even if the fan may slightly interfere you can always flip the cooler and then flip the fans so that they still exhaust out toward the Rear Exhaust Chassis fan. That would solve any clearance issues that might crop up. I haven't used the Vengeance sticks but I ran Dominators and those have some pretty thick heatsinks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

YES!!!!! Newegg Loves Me







lol It shipped from Tennesee so I will have my Board before the weekend. hooray and a half!!!!.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


Thanks for the replies guys!

Would love to know the clearance on the Noctua and Viper thx!

I know from reviews that the V6GT will fit in my storm scout and OC past 4.0 on the 1090, it does NOT block RAM on allot of boards and it has good reviews on sites, but still worry about the first RAM slot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...scrollFullInfo

It also goes with everything else in my case nicely.

That said, if the Noctua or Silver arrow will make a huge difference (not a marginal one) compared to the V6GT then I will probably go with one of those.

I was also looking at the Thermalright Venomous X and it seems like a good choice?
It goes with my set-up better than the others (besides the V6GT) and if you could put an identical 2nd fan and shroud on the back of it....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109030


How many ram card u got??? If u got 2 then put it on the black/darkblue slots and if the noctua is installed u can just adjust the fan a little bit higher to clear highSINK ram card...

It will definitly work..and it will make a difference on temps compared to a v6gt...


----------



## Metawin

I have 2 atm, but will have 4 in about 2 1/2 months after I am done with the other upgrades I am doing now.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13295535*
> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> Would love to know the clearance on the Noctua and Viper thx!
> 
> I know from reviews that the V6GT will fit in my storm scout and OC past 4.0 on the 1090, it does NOT block RAM on allot of boards and it has good reviews on sites, but still worry about the first RAM slot.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-103-089&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=5#scrollFullInfo
> 
> It also goes with everything else in my case nicely.
> 
> That said, if the Noctua or Silver arrow will make a huge difference (not a marginal one) compared to the V6GT then I will probably go with one of those.
> 
> I was also looking at the Thermalright Venomous X and it seems like a good choice?
> It goes with my set-up better than the others (besides the V6GT) and if you could put an identical 2nd fan and shroud on the back of it....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109030


Here's the section on ram for the Noctua http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs&step=2&products_id=34&lng=en#13


----------



## MerkageTurk

can u guys help me to overclock my crosshair iv. from cpu - ram - nb etc timings voltages


----------



## Devious ST

will a geforce card work on the board how does it have to be hacked for a single card?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit;13295527*
> Yea thought about that last night, put everything at stock and nothing still.


Have you tried resetting CMOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;13296639*
> can u guys help me to overclock my crosshair iv. from cpu - ram - nb etc timings voltages


Yes we can, but there are some great guides in the first post that you will want to read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13298020*
> will a geforce card work on the board how does it have to be hacked for a single card?


Yes a Nvidia card will work and it does not have to be hacked to just use one card.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13298020*
> will a geforce card work on the board how does it have to be hacked for a single card?


Which board? because the CIVE doesnt have to be hacked for >1 either.


----------



## Metawin

The Noctua is good, but not a good match for everything else in my PC, but being able to move the fan up over the RAM is awesome.

I could paint the fan shrouds red I suppose.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13298386*
> The Noctua is good, but not a good match for everything else in my PC, but being able to move the fan up over the RAM is awesome.
> 
> I could paint the fan shrouds red I suppose.


Or you could get some Red LED 140mm fans to take the place of the Noctua fans.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;13298376*
> Which board? because the CIVE doesnt have to be hacked for >1 either.


I am assuming the Formula as thats what is in the sig


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13298386*
> The Noctua is good, but not a good match for everything else in my PC, but being able to move the fan up over the RAM is awesome.
> 
> I could paint the fan shrouds red I suppose.


Remember you asked for the best performing air cooler, not the best looking lol. Yes the color is ummm, UGLY. But when can one ever find both good looks and the best performance in the same package.

If you want maximum performance, good looks and NO Ram clearance issues just get a WC Loop and be done with it all like the Rasa in my setup! Better than a Noctua and the Corsair h50 and H70.


----------



## laserkeizero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13299276*
> Remember you asked for the best performing air cooler, not the best looking lol. Yes the color is ummm, UGLY. But when can one ever find both good looks and the best performance in the same package.
> 
> If you want maximum performance, good looks and NO Ram clearance issues just get a WC Loop and be done with it all like the Rasa in my setup! Better than a Noctua and the Corsair h50 and H70.


I was thinking of going for that exact kit. Are you using a modified backplate?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laserkeizero;13299868*
> I was thinking of going for that exact kit. Are you using a modified backplate?


Yes I used the stock back plate and drilled it out. Works great! Figured it this way if I ever need another I can just order one, and if it ever needs to be RMA'd I'll use the Quick RMA method and exchange the plate at that point.


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yes a Nvidia card will work and it does not have to be hacked to just use one card.


just needs the hack patch to use SLI?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devious ST*


just needs the hack patch to use SLI?


correct.


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


correct.


cheers dude.. for a min there thought i'd have to find another board for my rebuild


----------



## navit

eclipseaudio4 said:


> Have you tried resetting CMOS?
> 
> Yep, I tried that too. I am going with the mobo is just too good for the 3870


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserkeizero*


I was thinking of going for that exact kit. Are you using a modified backplate?


Im using the same kit like sandman and its awesome if it come to temps..i got the modified backplate too..and it works like a charm...


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


After using Turbo Evo OC's go into the bios and take note of all the settings and try these with the bios set up

I have tried Turbo Evo OC's and AMD Overdrive and they will work but I end up going back to the bios for overclocking, overclocking will go so high with safe voltages and that is where I stop


I've tried hitting the reset CMOS button on the back, enabling DOCP and gradually bumping up the multi running prime95 for 7 min at a time like you said but it seems as though my volts are auto raising, heck at 3.5 its using 1.44 volts and I swear it has to be OCing the NB and raising volts (TurboEvo is showing raised volts for NB) because my temps are reaching close to 60 with the 212+ under prime 95









I mean all I do is game and I can game fine and my temps are decent gaming at 3.8 with NB at 2600MHz with 1.48V and 1.28 on the NB.

Just the stress test temps make me cry, heat is probably the reason im unstable with some OC's so I think i'll just put it to stock or 3.4 until I get the H70.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am assuming the Formula as thats what is in the sig










When i posted, it didn't say formula, only crosshair IV

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


I've tried hitting the reset CMOS button on the back, enabling DOCP and gradually bumping up the multi running prime95 for 7 min at a time like you said but it seems as though my volts are auto raising, heck at 3.5 its using 1.44 volts and I swear it has to be OCing the NB and raising volts (TurboEvo is showing raised volts for NB) because my temps are reaching close to 60 with the 212+ under prime 95









I mean all I do is game and I can game fine and my temps are decent gaming at 3.8 with NB at 2600MHz with 1.48V and 1.28 on the NB.

Just the stress test temps make me cry, heat is probably the reason im unstable with some OC's so I think i'll just put it to stock or 3.4 until I get the H70.



Stress on 1.4x vcore is not to be cried on..ur doin great...just wait for ur h70 for more room for OC...

Try 1.6xvcore. Then there u start crying..just saying 1.4x ur just doin fine..


----------



## supra_rz

so is the board going to be bulldozer ready ? i havent been on for a while







i hope is not a stupid question


----------



## Cylas

*AMD Crosshair V INC. with Crossfire and SLI Support.*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas;13306078*
> *AMD Crosshair V INC. with Crossfire and SLI Support.*


Yeah I'm not sure that wasn't a Shopped pic. No mention of V anywhere in that. Stupid NVidia.

I could actually see the packaging on V being something like the new Rampage III Black Edition actually. It doesn't make sense for ASUS to ship a new RoG board in old RoG packaging. Not to mention put word out that AM3 will accept AM3+ CPU.

What ticks me off about the NVidia writeup is that they act like they're doing something that hadn't been done before. I'm glad for choice but I think that NVidia is trying to play dirty pool here. Once again making backroom deals to stifle competition.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13305520*
> Stress on 1.4x vcore is not to be cried on..ur doin great...just wait for ur h70 for more room for OC...
> 
> Try 1.6xvcore. Then there u start crying..just saying 1.4x ur just doin fine..


Well as soon as that H70 gets here im stress testing the 3.8 to make sure those settings are rock solid and then upping it to 4.0 :'D


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13307465*
> Yeah I'm not sure that wasn't a Shopped pic. No mention of V anywhere in that. Stupid NVidia.
> 
> I could actually see the packaging on V being something like the new Rampage III Black Edition actually. It doesn't make sense for ASUS to ship a new RoG board in old RoG packaging. Not to mention put word out that AM3 will accept AM3+ CPU.
> 
> What ticks me off about the NVidia writeup is that they act like they're doing something that hadn't been done before. I'm glad for choice but I think that NVidia is trying to play dirty pool here. Once again making backroom deals to stifle competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I don't care if they're being all backroomy, I'll just be glad that I'll be able to consider sli in the future. ATI is usually the price-per-performance king, but not always. Look at the 460. Really cheap and did awesome in SLI. That being said I don't plan on buying a Crosshair V for a bit anyway, unless OCN e-peen pressure gets to me...


----------



## khezier

Just Ordered Mine Should be here Monday


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Yep, I tried that too. I am going with the mobo is just too good for the 3870

















Totally off topic but I noticed you were in chattanooga and was just wondering if you got hit pretty hard by the storms.


----------



## Davitz

Think I found out what my instability issue was. I was enabling DOCP, but Tweek said to use profile 1. I thought I was, but at stock settings I had a blackscreen restart like all my other failures, go into the bios and find out. "Oh hey....its not selected as profile 1." I select profile 1 and it auto adjusted everything to what its supposed to be.

Derp moment on my part and she's been ROCK SOLID so far. Just need the H70 to cut temps and it'll all be good.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Think I found out what my instability issue was. I was enabling DOCP, but Tweek said to use profile 1. I thought I was, but at stock settings I had a blackscreen restart like all my other failures, go into the bios and find out. "Oh hey....its not selected as profile 1." I select profile 1 and it auto adjusted everything to what its supposed to be.

Derp moment on my part and she's been ROCK SOLID so far. Just need the H70 to cut temps and it'll all be good.


What're you running at right now?









I'm gonna have to shut down soon as my GPU finishes this client and am thinking about upping my Ghz to churn out more PPD.









~Ceadder


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What're you running at right now?









I'm gonna have to shut down soon as my GPU finishes this client and am thinking about upping my Ghz to churn out more PPD.









~Ceadder










Everything else is stock since my failures apparently occurred due to RAM so before going back to my 3.8 or 4GHz im waiting on the H70 for more headroom although I might try for an OC on saturday.

RAM's at:
2x4 Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (802.8 each stick is what CPU-Z reports)
8-8-8-24
FSB DRAM: 1:4
tRC:41
CR:2T


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cylas*


*AMD Crosshair V INC. with Crossfire and SLI Support.*


Is this backwards compatible with AM3 and when will it come out? The latest I can sell my motherboard is in July.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Everything else is stock since my failures apparently occurred due to RAM so before going back to my 3.8 or 4GHz im waiting on the H70 for more headroom although I might try for an OC on saturday.

RAM's at:
2x4 Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (802.8 each stick is what CPU-Z reports)
8-8-8-24
FSB DRAM: 1:4
tRC:41
CR:2T


Did you try bumping your 2nd channel on your RAM to 9? I believe that Vengeance kit is a 9-9-9-24 kit. So try bumping it back to 8-9-9-24 and run Prime95. About 6 hours will do. If you're going to have issues it'll probably occur in the 1st hour or so. Once you're confident with the result then bump the 3rd channel to 8 and give it another run until you're satisfied. Then you can play around with the overall timing and bring it down a setting at a time. 8-9-8-23 and so on. If it fails to boot, you'll know you went too far. Do a restart and go back into the BIOS and set it back one and test it from there. I know you're probably already aware of how to do this but it should be said for others who aren't.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Is this backwards compatible with AM3 and when will it come out? The latest I can sell my motherboard is in July.


That photo may or may not be true but I would lean towards Photoshoped. As someone else said I highly doubt that Asus is going to use the old ROG box styling for the new product. And the crosshairs have never been for sale near the release date of a new CPU they are always a few months out because they want to be sure they are not wasting their money on R&D, coding, product and support. They know if they put out a crosshair people WILL buy it but only if the CPU is selling enough to make them a profit on the boards.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I don't care if they're being all backroomy, I'll just be glad that I'll be able to consider sli in the future. ATI is usually the price-per-performance king, but not always. Look at the 460. Really cheap and did awesome in SLI. That being said I don't plan on buying a Crosshair V for a bit anyway, unless OCN e-peen pressure gets to me...










I'll probably buy one once they have the block for it.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13314441*
> Did you try bumping your 2nd channel on your RAM to 9? I believe that Vengeance kit is a 9-9-9-24 kit. So try bumping it back to 8-9-9-24 and run Prime95. About 6 hours will do. If you're going to have issues it'll probably occur in the 1st hour or so. Once you're confident with the result then bump the 3rd channel to 8 and give it another run until you're satisfied. Then you can play around with the overall timing and bring it down a setting at a time. 8-9-8-23 and so on. If it fails to boot, you'll know you went too far. Do a restart and go back into the BIOS and set it back one and test it from there. I know you're probably already aware of how to do this but it should be said for others who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nope, my kit is the CL8 kit







says so on the back of the RAM and on the package.


----------



## Wbroach23

Excited! Excited!!! Gummi Bears!!!, anyways my formula will be here around 5:30ish today hooray.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13318208*
> Excited! Excited!!! Gummi Bears!!!, anyways my formula will be here around 5:30ish today hooray.


Gratz... you will have fun with it. Pleanty of OC info here. I see a 4.0 Ghz. OC in your future!!! I have the Kingston Blue RAM (4 x 2 Gb) and they worked perfectly so I do not see you having any problems there with the Hyper X's you have.

Just a small suggestion when you first get the mobo. Make sure the screws securing the NB/SB heatsink are tightened. Do not over tighten though or you may damage the threads. Once again, there are some posts here regarding that small but bothersome issue. I personally found the screws on my mobo a bit loose. I tightened them and my NB temp rarely shoots above 55*C under load now. Just make sure that good contact is being made between the heatsink and the chips (by looking at it from the side angle) underneath.


----------



## Wbroach23

Cool thanks I will definately check just incase, I did hear on here the new boards arent as bad abouut that as they use to be but better safe than sorry.


----------



## bo40

well all my machines survived and so did i just glad to have power back after not having it for 78 hours


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13318763*
> well all my machines survived and so did i just glad to have power back after not having it for 78 hours


Good stuff! Pretty sure my dorm is still running off a backup generator. Thankfully my rig is safe in Nashville.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;13319808*
> Good stuff! Pretty sure my dorm is still running off a backup generator. Thankfully my rig is safe in Nashville.


Where do you go to school?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


well all my machines survived and so did i just glad to have power back after not having it for 78 hours


I would be killing someone!!!!!! Luckly I have a backup generator that can run most of my house, including my rig and it's needed connections.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Cool thanks I will definately check just incase, I did hear on here the new boards arent as bad abouut that as they use to be but better safe than sorry.










Exactly. Just in case, look at the box you pick up. See if it has a manufacturing date (label usually) somewhere on it. I'd say you should be good if it was manufactured in the last 6-9 months but that's just a guess on my part. Have had mine for about 5-6 months now and I know it was sitting at the store for a few months before I picked it up.


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Where do you go to school?


UT Knoxville. We didn't have any major damage, just a ton of trees down. Several buildings on campus are still without power, though.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


UT Knoxville. We didn't have any major damage, just a ton of trees down. Several buildings on campus are still without power, though.


Lol... That's where I go. I actually intern at KUB, so I'm pretty informed on power outages...

Btw, ceadder was right about extra RAM messing with my OC. Just installed my second set of 2gb sticks and my OC was unstable...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Nope, my kit is the CL8 kit







says so on the back of the RAM and on the package.


Oh okay, that's kewl. Coulda sworn they were CL9.









See even Ceadder is not infallible.







lulz

@superhead... sorry to hear about your OC being unstable. If it's any consolation my foray into 4Ghz was unstable using all 4 sticks of my Dominators which was why I went ahead and got these Snipers.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh okay, that's kewl. Coulda sworn they were CL9.









See even Ceadder is not infallible.







lulz

@superhead... sorry to hear about your OC being unstable. If it's any consolation my foray into 4Ghz was unstable using all 4 sticks of my Dominators which was why I went ahead and got these Snipers.










Well, I hadn't updated my bios to 1902 yet. I went ahead and did that and now I'm at the speeds in my rig with no problems yet. Gonna run some stress tests though to test stability.


----------



## Wbroach23

Well My Board Arrived, I'm still at work it showed up at my sis's at 2:45 Oklahoma time lol. Hooray


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh okay, that's kewl. Coulda sworn they were CL9.









See even Ceadder is not infallible.







lulz

@superhead... sorry to hear about your OC being unstable. If it's any consolation my foray into 4Ghz was unstable using all 4 sticks of my Dominators which was why I went ahead and got these Snipers.










Ceadderman you no i think no 2 machines are close to the same even with the exact same parts because mine will do so much more after i went to 16 gigs of ram than before


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Ceadderman you no i think no 2 machines are close to the same even with the exact same parts because mine will do so much more after i went to 16 gigs of ram than before


Yours would be an anomaly actually. But yes, no two machines are the same. I completely agree with that statement. Which is why nobody can give definitive answers on how to OC a 955 BE on any board and help someone achieve 4.0Ghz or higher.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Ceadderman you no i think no 2 machines are close to the same even with the exact same parts because mine will do so much more after i went to 16 gigs of ram than before


I think what he's trying to say is that generally adding more physical sticks of RAM will hinder your overclock. I have 4 sticks now and to boot into window I had to bump up my vcore to 1.5 and lower my RAM timings to 9-9-9-24. He's not saying that's what will happen for sure for everyone, it's just very likely. You must've gotten lucky.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I think what he's trying to say is that generally adding more physical sticks of RAM will hinder your overclock. I have 4 sticks now and to boot into window I had to bump up my vcore to 1.5 and lower my RAM timings to 9-9-9-24. He's not saying that's what will happen for sure for everyone, it's just very likely. You must've gotten lucky.

Edit: Ninja'd










 must have because before my limit stable was 4025 now its this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734 but i will tell you that nearly all my settings have came from these guys they all do a great job


----------



## superhead91

Looks like I'm gonna have to wait for my wc loop to OC my CPU. After 6 minutes of OCCT my CPU temp was at 71C...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Looks like I'm gonna have to wait for my wc loop to OC my CPU. After 6 minutes of OCCT my CPU temp was at 71C...


Try a reseat on your Cooler. Your CPU shouldn't even come close to 71c after only 6 minutes of OCCT.







That shiz is crazy.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try a reseat on your Cooler. Your CPU shouldn't even come close to 71c after only 6 minutes of OCCT.







That shiz is crazy.









~Ceadder










Tell me about it. I don't have any TIM at the moment so I can't reseat until I get some.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I did tell you about it. That's what happens when I say something.







lol










Sucks about bein out of TIM though. I'm out too. I need to order some more but I been holding off til the place that stocks the 1 gram tubes of G751 has them in stock again. I can get those for the same price I been payin for the .5 gram tubes.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

That's shin etsu g751 right? What's the difference between it and the x23?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


That's shin etsu g751 right? What's the difference between it and the x23?


They are virtually the same formula I think. But G751 gets better temps. It's the stuff that is used on the Corsair Hydro Series.









I have a link in my sig about an 80way TIM comparison. You should check it out.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


must have because before my limit stable was 4025 now its this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734 but i will tell you that nearly all my settings have came from these guys they all do a great job


Out of curiosity what bios did you have before? And now which one seems better for you?

Keep us updated on those tests too. I'm still running 1304 bios and have been holding off till there's more results in. If I understand you right you're having an easier time with the 1902? Or because of the additional ram?

I've been getting board as heck and might be time to up the OC again!


----------



## superhead91

Well, I can't keep my 4GHz OC stable now with the extra sticks of RAM. I can boot with 4GHz but Windows keeps acting up. Windows explorer freezes and such...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Out of curiosity what bios did you have before? And now which one seems better for you?

Keep us updated on those tests too. I'm still running 1304 bios and have been holding off till there's more results in. If I understand you right you're having an easier time with the 1902? Or because of the additional ram?

I've been getting board as heck and might be time to up the OC again!


I hear ya man. I haven't OC'ed since I got these new sticks and as much as I'm concerned about my NB temps I might OC today or tomorrow to find out if I can bolster my PPDs' for ChimpChallenge.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I hear ya man. I haven't OC'ed since I got these new sticks and as much as I'm concerned about my NB temps I might OC today or tomorrow to find out if I can bolster my PPDs' for ChimpChallenge.









~Ceadder










Dang it, you just reminded me, since my 4GHz OC isn't stable I won't be able to do -bigadv...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Well, I can't keep my 4GHz OC stable now with the extra sticks of RAM. I can boot with 4GHz but Windows keeps acting up. Windows explorer freezes and such...


Don't use ie. It sucks. That will stabilize your system in itself.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't use ie. It sucks. That will stabilize your system in itself.









~Ceadder










Oh trust me I don't use Internet Explorer. I was talking about windows explorer as in the windows you use to look through your files and stuff.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Well, I can't keep my 4GHz OC stable now with the extra sticks of RAM. I can boot with 4GHz but Windows keeps acting up. Windows explorer freezes and such...


Sounds like lack of CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage when things freeze like that.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Sounds like lack of CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage when things freeze like that.


Actually, I think my new ram is bad.







I'm about to run memtest on it now.


----------



## Davitz

I think my ram is bad too. Pressed clear CMOS, reset everything to default values. Profile 1 for ram running 8-8-8-24-2T 1.5v and 1600MHz. As it is supposed to be stock. Set the OC on the GPU to original factory defaults via CCC.

STILL black screened and restarted (mixed color line and the whole nine yards). Temps are not passing 40C, all other temps and stuff are fine. This happened idling on WoW, on a vid call on skype and with 3 web tabs open. Stuff I normally do.

I think it may just be that some drivers didn't get removed properly or something is messed up that way so im going to end up reformatting and reinstalling windows and all drivers fresh.

Short of that, anyone have any ideas at all what could be causing these crashes?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


I think my ram is bad too. Pressed clear CMOS, reset everything to default values. Profile 1 for ram running 8-8-8-24-2T 1.5v and 1600MHz. As it is supposed to be stock. Set the OC on the GPU to original factory defaults via CCC.

STILL black screened and restarted (mixed color line and the whole nine yards). Temps are not passing 40C, all other temps and stuff are fine. This happened idling on WoW, on a vid call on skype and with 3 web tabs open. Stuff I normally do.

I think it may just be that some drivers didn't get removed properly or something is messed up that way so im going to end up reformatting and reinstalling windows and all drivers fresh.

Short of that, anyone have any ideas at all what could be causing these crashes?


Did you just upgrade your AMD Driver to 11.4? That might be the issue in your case Davitz.









~Ceadder


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Sounds like lack of CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage when things freeze like that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Actually, I think my new ram is bad.







I'm about to run memtest on it now.


It IS one of those two.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


I think my ram is bad too. Pressed clear CMOS, reset everything to default values. Profile 1 for ram running 8-8-8-24-2T 1.5v and 1600MHz. As it is supposed to be stock. Set the OC on the GPU to original factory defaults via CCC.

STILL black screened and restarted (mixed color line and the whole nine yards). Temps are not passing 40C, all other temps and stuff are fine. This happened idling on WoW, on a vid call on skype and with 3 web tabs open. Stuff I normally do.

I think it may just be that some drivers didn't get removed properly or something is messed up that way so im going to end up reformatting and reinstalling windows and all drivers fresh.

Short of that, anyone have any ideas at all what could be causing these crashes?


ATI drivers drove me insane there are a PITA to get completely rid of and if they are not all completely gone it can screw ya.


----------



## Davitz

Yeah was 11.2? When I had the 5750 but I thought CCC is supposed to remove all of them o-o


----------



## Davitz

Well i've had some crashes like that trying to download the new patch, hotfixes and updated tools the other day. Not actually playing, but I think I may of had a vid call going so that could very well be it.

I'll just head over to my bud's this weekend if I can and do a fresh install of everything


----------



## Ceadderman

For some reason I've never had a problem with my ATi drivers except for 10.3 which only impacted my MoH:Airborne game. It didn't affect any other thing in my whole system I upgrade my AMD Drivers through Steam though, so maybe that's the reason I haven't had any issues. I dunno. Just upgraded to 10.4 today and everything seems to be running smoothly. I do tend to stay away from Beta drivers though and only install officially launched Drivers.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Ok, Holy Shizz biscuit Batman!! The pics on newegg do this board absolutly no justice at all!!!!!! This board is freakin wicked sexy, I'm so glad I got the Crosshair IV and not some other board. The sexyness alone is worth what I paid for it I mean WOW!!!! Unfortunately though I have no Arctic Silver 5 so it will not be in my rig till I have some and some time







but the board itself is


----------



## Metawin

Hey everyone, what do you think is the best memory match for the crosshair in 4GB sticks??

I would like them to run at 2000


----------



## Metawin

P.S. I was think about the Patriot Viper ($150.00) 2 x 4 GB @ 2000


----------



## Wbroach23

I have 2x4Gb of kingston but mine board is sitting on my bed lookin sexy but i was told it would work fine


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm rather annoyed right now.

I went to change the CPU Bus only to find that I could not change it with D.O.C.P. enabled. The only reason it is enabled is so that my RAM works with this board. So much for 4Ghz. The only way I can get 4Ghz at the moment is to use AMD Fusion. So it looks like the only thing I can do is use a software app on a MoBo designed for Overclocking. Hell I coulda done that on an M4A785V-EVO board without having to OC to get my RAM to work smoothly. What a friggin rip...









I love my board but c'mon there has to be a better way than what's going on.









~Ceadder


----------



## Davitz

Just downloaded Catalyst 11.3 and the drivers through Steam, hopefully that helps. If not, well reformat and doing it the long way.


----------



## Metawin

Wut is D.C.O.P.?

What RAM does that apply to so that I don't get it?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13323955*
> Out of curiosity what bios did you have before? And now which one seems better for you?
> 
> Keep us updated on those tests too. I'm still running 1304 bios and have been holding off till there's more results in. If I understand you right you're having an easier time with the 1902? Or because of the additional ram?
> 
> I've been getting board as heck and might be time to up the OC again!


same bios 1304 havent flashed it since it came out only changed ram


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13325876*
> I'm rather annoyed right now.
> 
> I went to change the CPU Bus only to find that I could not change it with D.O.C.P. enabled. The only reason it is enabled is so that my RAM works with this board. So much for 4Ghz. The only way I can get 4Ghz at the moment is to use AMD Fusion. So it looks like the only thing I can do is use a software app on a MoBo designed for Overclocking. Hell I coulda done that on an M4A785V-EVO board without having to OC to get my RAM to work smoothly. What a friggin rip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my board but c'mon there has to be a better way than what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i got bored last week and had 4 gigs of ocz 1600 it was flex ex but i pulled the water blocks off and orderd a smilidoan case and a asrock 870 mb and put a computer togather with a new 9800 gts video card that damn things overclocke like crazy couldnt leav it at 4.0 because i used stock cooler but it shocked me the way that 87 dollar mb overclockedvery sorry i double posted oh dumb me allso had a 1075 i put in it


----------



## Wbroach23

I have the 870 Extreme three in mine right now but my board is sittin on my bed behind me wanting me to fondle it. I had my 965 at 4.16 on my 870. But it gives me Graphical issues even at stock speeds I found out it was the board so I ordered My formula its sexy


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13325955*
> Wut is D.C.O.P.?
> 
> What RAM does that apply to so that I don't get it?


D.O.C.P. is the OC feature that is in the BIOS.

The RAM is 8GB(2x4) of GSkill Sniper 1600 series. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the RAM. Unfortunately ASUS needs to pull their craniums out of their sphincters and update the BIOS so that these sticks identify without having to use the D.O.C.P. feature which is why I cannot OC my CPU in the BIOS. I'm stuck with 3.8Ghz because I cannot OC my CPU without dropping my RAM back to 1333. Actually the RAM is quite good that's what's so damned annoying.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13325955*
> Wut is D.C.O.P.?
> 
> What RAM does that apply to so that I don't get it?


Please add you rig sig (via user control panel) so we all know what you're system is running, it just makes it so much easier.

It's D.O.C.P. Dram Over Clock Profile. There's a brief description on page 3-10 of the Formula manual. tweeky has the most experience with it I believe.

I feel some of you guys pain with Ram, but myself I tend to use caution and took the advice from the memory guide link on the OP for my selection and stayed with what's currently on the QVL (which is also listed there). Now I do realize the pickins are slim for the high freq ram. I do see the G.Skill tridents http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231412 are listed on the OP as workable for the Formula. There is also a select few that know much more than I on this topic, maybe they will also give there input here.

Also bare in mind what CPU (C3 vs EO IMC quality) your running as it will play a big part on your out come as far as freq for Ram and NB. I'd hate to see anyone be disappointed by not knowing or researching these things a bit before making a purchase.

Thank you bo40, just trying to keep up to date with you lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

My Dominators weren't on the QVL and they worked just fine. Also same with the Ripjaws I used on it. This RAM is just too new I think. Shouldn't matter other than the fact that they're supposed to be low voltage RAM. Don't know that I buy that since they report 1.5v which is exactly what the Dominators were.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Metawin

OK, so then it seems I was right to think the Patriot Viper Extreme was the way to go then. Also, they do work @2000 on the crosshair without changing any BIOS settings, according to several plp on the reviews of the RAM.


----------



## Ceadderman

I finally got fed up and underclocked my RAM so I could run 4.0Ghz. I tried running 4.Ghz with Fusion but the stupid thing froze my system. I said [email protected] it and went for the 250 Bus Speed in the BIOS. I'm Folding at the Moment which I'll consider a heck of a Bench Test. If it remains stable then I'm callin it good and will run it through to the end of Chimp Challenge. Too bad I can't do -bigadvfolding on v7.

Anyway here are a couple screen caps.

I'm hoping that ASUS can get me a BIOS update that allows full use of my RAM. It's rather annoying to me that the best I can achieve isn't anywhere near the best of what the RAM is capable of.

Anyway if you're having RAM idenification issues and are stuck not being able to Clock, then I suggest dropping the speedz down to what works and Clock anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13325637*
> Ok, Holy Shizz biscuit Batman!! The pics on newegg do this board absolutly no justice at all!!!!!! This board is freakin wicked sexy, I'm so glad I got the Crosshair IV and not some other board. The sexyness alone is worth what I paid for it I mean WOW!!!! Unfortunately though I have no Arctic Silver 5 so it will not be in my rig till I have some and some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the board itself is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsups:thumbsups:thumbsups:cheers:


AS5... two words believe it or not... Radio Shack. And do not forget the +/- 200 hour cure time.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13326858*
> OK, so then it seems I was right to think the Patriot Viper Extreme was the way to go then. Also, they do work @2000 on the crosshair without changing any BIOS settings, according to several plp on the reviews of the RAM.


Well the patriot viper extreme will not be recognize by the board..so u need to go with the GO button and go the timings and change the stock settings..and it will be good to go...its a fast ram but didnt tighten the timings yet..

At 1600 8-9-8-24-2t its pretty fast


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13328879*
> AS5... two words believe it or not... Radio Shack. And do not forget the +/- 200 hour cure time.


Im a noctua fan TIM..but its all gone now..so ama try AS next week when i get my torture rack and watercooling rack in heehe..

Goodbye computer case ama go all out..wahaha


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13328903*
> Im a noctua fan TIM..but its all gone now..so ama try AS next week when i get my torture rack and watercooling rack in heehe..
> 
> Goodbye computer case ama go all out..wahaha


I am a shin-etsu fan... ran out and wasn't coing to wait on SVC to mail me more so I used AS5. Not bad at all considering I was using it to get out of a bind at the moment. I was re-installing my loop when I realiZed "Oh-Oh... no more Shinny Etsuuuuuuuuu... I'm in trouuuuuuuuble now". Read that RS had it in stock and used it to good effect.

I was given some IC7 (free) and am using it right now. I also like it very much. Just like with the shin etsu... use a hair blow dryer to heat that baby up and make it spreadable. I also heat up the water block. That helped out as well. My new stock of shin etsu came in finally but gonna keep it for a rainy day... like when I acquire a Bulldozer and install it or something.


----------



## superhead91

Well, I was right about my new ram being bad. Guess it's RMA time. Maybe I'll just take the refund and buy a 2x4Gb set of ram. I wonder if my ram being bad had anything to do with the fact that newegg shipped it in one of those things that are like a manilla envelope with bubble wrap on the inside. That doesn't seem like very much protection for ram, and both sticks were bad, so it makes me wonder...


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Well, I was right about my new ram being bad. Guess it's RMA time. Maybe I'll just take the refund and buy a 2x4Gb set of ram. I wonder if my ram being bad had anything to do with the fact that newegg shipped it in one of those things that are like a manilla envelope with bubble wrap on the inside. That doesn't seem like very much protection for ram, and both sticks were bad, so it makes me wonder...


thats how all 4 of my 4 gig sticks were shipped and they work awsome


----------



## Ceadderman

Well as everyone is now aware I'm running 4.0Ghz. It's stable enough other than the memory crash dumps(2x) I've had Reboots into 4.0Ghz without a hitch so I'm pretty sure it's a RAM issue. Anyone have any idea how to sort this out?

I ran just fine until I went to sleep and turned on some tunes. Was also folding which might have caused the issue because the 2nd time it happened only Safari was going while I was Folding. So I've paused the Folding for a bit until I can get this worked out.

I'm pretty sure the OC is not the issue(not directly anyway) because I had 10 tabs open ,caught the new episode of House on Hulu, and had all my peripheral stuff open as well. I'm bad about leaving my browser going when I sleep cause I'm lazy about opening it. So when I ran iTunes it played just fine. The dump happened while I was sawing logs.

Because I was, I woke up to find Prime95 asking for permission to run which it's supposed to. I said No and let the system get started and back to Folding. Opened up CPU-Z and the setting is still 4.0138Ghz this MoBo won't let ya get away with that if it's a stability dump. So when it happened right in front of me and showed it was indeed a memory dump, I figure I need to up the voltage or something. That sound about right? And if it is to which should I up the voltage, CPU or RAM? I can't up the speed of the RAM since they won't run 1600 on this board with an OC.









~Ceadder


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I just ordered an ASUS Crosshair IV Formula mobo and a Corsair 600T SE White case from NewEgg. I am finally starting to order parts for my very first build and I should have all the parts by September, but soon you can add me as a member of this club.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well as everyone is now aware I'm running 4.0Ghz. It's stable enough other than the memory crash dumps(2x) I've had Reboots into 4.0Ghz without a hitch so I'm pretty sure it's a RAM issue. Anyone have any idea how to sort this out?

I ran just fine until I went to sleep and turned on some tunes. Was also folding which might have caused the issue because the 2nd time it happened only Safari was going while I was Folding. So I've paused the Folding for a bit until I can get this worked out.

I'm pretty sure the OC is not the issue(not directly anyway) because I had 10 tabs open ,caught the new episode of House on Hulu, and had all my peripheral stuff open as well. I'm bad about leaving my browser going when I sleep cause I'm lazy about opening it. So when I ran iTunes it played just fine. The dump happened while I was sawing logs.

Because I was, I woke up to find Prime95 asking for permission to run which it's supposed to. I said No and let the system get started and back to Folding. Opened up CPU-Z and the setting is still 4.0138Ghz this MoBo won't let ya get away with that if it's a stability dump. So when it happened right in front of me and showed it was indeed a memory dump, I figure I need to up the voltage or something. That sound about right? And if it is to which should I up the voltage, CPU or RAM? I can't up the speed of the RAM since they won't run 1600 on this board with an OC.









~Ceadder










Anybody have an idea where to go from here?

I'm running 4.0Ghz @ 1.4v
RAM is at 1333 at 9-9-9-24
VCore is 1.45-1.46v
BUS Speed is at 250.8
HT Link is 2006.8Mhz

I've been running w/o issue at 4Ghz but I paused my Folding. Any suggestions so I can resume Folding?









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anybody have an idea where to go from here?

I'm running 4.0Ghz @ 1.4v
RAM is at 1333 at 9-9-9-24
VCore is 1.45-1.46v
BUS Speed is at 250.8
HT Link is 2006.8Mhz

I've been running w/o issue at 4Ghz but I paused my Folding. Any suggestions so I can resume Folding?









~Ceadder










friend i really wish i could give you pointers but ive learnd what i no about over clocking from you ,sandman and outhers on here i will tell you i expected trouble out of my memory because it wasnt listed for this mb. and i bought seperate 4 gig sticks no kit at all but for cheap memory it is doing an awsome job i no its only 1333 but for the job its doing i aint about to touch it


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anybody have an idea where to go from here?

I'm running 4.0Ghz @ 1.4v
RAM is at 1333 at 9-9-9-24
VCore is 1.45-1.46v
BUS Speed is at 250.8
HT Link is 2006.8Mhz

I've been running w/o issue at 4Ghz but I paused my Folding. Any suggestions so I can resume Folding?









~Ceadder










looks pretty normal to me...no error yet i guess right??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


looks pretty normal to me...no error yet i guess right??


Crashed in 15 minute of Prime95. Of course I am running 8 Gigs of RAM. I think I might remove one stick and see how it goes. As long as I'm not Folding or running P95 it works extremely well. But as soon as I do either and have a bunch of Tabs open *BOOM!*









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Crashed in 15 minute of Prime95. Of course I am running 8 Gigs of RAM. I think I might remove one stick and see how it goes. As long as I'm not Folding or running P95 it works extremely well. But as soon as I do either and have a bunch of Tabs open *BOOM!*









~Ceadder










whats ur nb freq clock??? cpu-nb voltage??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Crashed in 15 minute of Prime95. Of course I am running 8 Gigs of RAM. I think I might remove one stick and see how it goes. As long as I'm not Folding or running P95 it works extremely well. But as soon as I do either and have a bunch of Tabs open *BOOM!*









~Ceadder










All I can add is when prime fails this is how I attempt to fix,

BSOD usually means a lack of vcore

Worker has stopped Error, usually means lack of CPU/NB Voltage or lack of Dram Voltage.

The settings look good to me, but I really wonder about the Vcore as I have no experience with a 955.

Is your LLC on FULL? Is that what I'm seeing as 1.4 Vcore in bios and under load 1.45-1.46?

Sorry man I know you know this, only trying to help any way I can here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


whats ur nb freq clock??? cpu-nb voltage??


NB Voltage is running between 1.098-1.105v
don't know what the Frequency is cause my AIDA64 is trial version, CPU-Z doesn't show it and PCProbe II is being a royal pain in my ass.

Any other way of finding that out? I have HWM so if I can find it there where would it be?









Yes VCore only shows tenths. So 1.4 actually is 1.45v in BIOS. All is good Sandy thanks for lending aid. It's much appreciated. I don't know everything about this board yet but it's always good with a fresh set of eyes on the subject.









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


NB Voltage is running between 1.098-1.105v
don't know what the Frequency is cause my AIDA64 is trial version, CPU-Z doesn't show it and PCProbe II is being a royal pain in my ass.

Any other way of finding that out? I have HWM so if I can find it there where would it be?









~Ceadder










it should be in cpu-z on memory side upper right...

cpu-nb voltage not just the nb voltage...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


it should be in cpu-z on memory side upper right...

cpu-nb voltage not just the nb voltage...


Core VID is the only thing in the upper right and it's showing 1.400v

Windows 7 is really beginning to piss me off. I've tried opening PC Probe II 10 times now and it never comes up once.

Hang on I'm gonna beat that ****er over the head with a restart.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

I run my actual NB Voltage on stock (1.12v), it controls the chipset and usually only needs to increased if your ref clock is over 260-300MHz.

I also have found that PCP II doesn't play well with others if they're running at the same time.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Core VID is the only thing in the upper right and it's showing 1.400v

Windows 7 is really beginning to piss me off. I've tried opening PC Probe II 10 times now and it never comes up once.

Hang on I'm gonna beat that ****er over the head with a restart.









~Ceadder










well ur looking at the core window on cpu-z...click the memory window and it should be on the upper right of the momory window on cpu-z

if u prime95 do u open up task manager and go to core activity window??

if yes,,,before u bsod check if u got a core that goes down 100%...coz thats 1 sign of low vcore

but still i need ur nb freq and ur cpu_nb voltage,,


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


well ur looking at the core window on cpu-z...click the memory window and it should be on the upper right of the momory window on cpu-z

if u prime95 do u open up task manager and go to core activity window??

if yes,,,before u bsod check if u got a core that goes down 100%...

but still i need ur nb freq and ur cpu_nb voltage,,


Nope. Never have Task Manager open.

NB 2006.7
CPU/NB bettween 1.09 and 1.11v

Only did Prime95 the one time and Memory Dumped 15 minutes afterward.









The Restart kicked that pig in the testes.

~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope. Never have Task Manager open.

NB 2006.7
CPU/NB bettween 1.09 and 1.11v

Only did Prime95 the one time and Memory Dumped 15 minutes afterward.









The Restart kicked that pig in the testes.

~Ceadder










hmmmm try 3000 on nb frq and 1.38v on cpu_nb voltage...1.43v on vcore and 100% full llc...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope. Never have Task Manager open.

NB 2006.7
CPU/NB bettween 1.09 and 1.11v

Only did Prime95 the one time and Memory Dumped 15 minutes afterward.









The Restart kicked that pig in the testes.

~Ceadder










I'm with ya Havoknova, try raising that NB Freq up to at least 2600-3000MHz to add stability. Most only need 1.325-1.4v for CPU/NB voltage. Mine has to run 1.468v lol because of the OCd and tightened Ram. You should be able to run probably 1.325-1.35 if I was to take a guess.

If PCP II is acting that weird do a reinstall of it. I've had to before after several BSOD due to corruption.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


hmmmm try 3000 on nb frq and 1.38v on cpu_nb voltage...1.43v on vcore and 100% full llc...


Okay will try that. But my CPU/NB was already running 1.45 so 1.38v would trim it back.

Also wasn't there supposed to be something disabled otherwise it makes the OC unstable?

I disabled Core Unlocker Feature. What about Phase?









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay will try that. But my CPU/NB was already running 1.45 so 1.38v would trim it back.

Also wasn't there supposed to be something disabled otherwise it makes the OC unstable?

I disabled Core Unlocker Feature. What about Phase?









~Ceadder










what phase???

just do that and try to run prime and open ur task manager and see if u got a drop on core


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


what phase???

just do that and try to run prime and open ur task manager and see if u got a drop on core


Okay will try that and will make a note about what I'm on about with Phase.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

PWM Phase - Full Phase
CPU Volt OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU LLC - Full Cali
CPU/NB LLC - Full Cali
CPU/NB Volt OCP - Enabled

Is this what you were wondering?


----------



## superhead91

Hey ceadder have you tested your ram? I had two bad sticks and certain applications just wouldn't open when I was running them. It's probably just pc probe, because it's given me problems too, but it would never hurt to check your ram if you haven't already.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


PWM Phase - Full Phase
CPU Volt OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU LLC - Full Cali
CPU/NB LLC - Full Cali
CPU/NB Volt OCP - Enabled

Is this what you were wondering?


ohhh lolz...i thought its a strong word phase...

im like what is there a phase on OC now?? lolz

now i understand...ceaddar there u go dude u got the answer ----^^^^


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


PWM Phase - Full Phase
CPU Volt OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU LLC - Full Cali
CPU/NB LLC - Full Cali
CPU/NB Volt OCP - Enabled

Is this what you were wondering?


Yup that was what I was wondering.









Okay hit a snag. I went to change the CPU/NB VCore but when I entered 1.38 and hit enter it went red and changed my setting to .000440 or some such thing. I should have written it down. Well anyway I did write down the minimum which was .003215 and the Maximum was .007750 or near there abouts. Anyone have an idea what number value to install there? And which value to insert for VCore? Or should I try the other things and ride it out and hope for the best?









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup that was what I was wondering.









Okay hit a snag. I went to change the CPU/NB VCore but when I entered 1.38 and hit enter it went red and changed my setting to .000440 or some such thing. I should have written it down. Well anyway I did write down the minimum which was .003215 and the Maximum was .007750 or near there abouts. Anyone have an idea what number value to install there? And which value to insert for VCore? Or should I try the other things and ride it out and hope for the best?









~Ceadder










Is your vcore set to offset or manual?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Is your vcore set to offset or manual?


Set to Offset.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Hey ceadder have you tested your ram? I had two bad sticks and certain applications just wouldn't open when I was running them. It's probably just pc probe, because it's given me problems too, but it would never hurt to check your ram if you haven't already.


Yup already tested it with MaxxMem2 and it looks like it's working just fine.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup that was what I was wondering.









Okay hit a snag. I went to change the CPU/NB VCore but when I entered 1.38 and hit enter it went red and changed my setting to .000440 or some such thing. I should have written it down. Well anyway I did write down the minimum which was .003215 and the Maximum was .007750 or near there abouts. Anyone have an idea what number value to install there? And which value to insert for VCore? Or should I try the other things and ride it out and hope for the best?









~Ceadder










Opps lol. If your using offset voltage, for a 1.389 cpu/nb offset you'd need to enter (0.225000)

If you need Vcore let me know I write everything down for just such an occasion.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Set to Offset.

Yup already tested it with MaxxMem2 and it looks like it's working just fine.









~Ceadder










Maybe you know this, but you have to set it to manual to set specific voltages.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup that was what I was wondering.









Okay hit a snag. I went to change the CPU/NB VCore but when I entered 1.38 and hit enter it went red and changed my setting to .000440 or some such thing. I should have written it down. Well anyway I did write down the minimum which was .003215 and the Maximum was .007750 or near there abouts. Anyone have an idea what number value to install there? And which value to insert for VCore? Or should I try the other things and ride it out and hope for the best?









~Ceadder










well go and enable oc voltage and manual on


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Maybe you know this, but you have to set it to manual to set specific voltages.


Okay will try Manual to apply direct settings then. I've never really messed with that too much on this board.









Be back in a flash... I hope.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Manual voltage mode is for sissy's lol







or those of us who didn't write the value down, glad I've never done that (Ya RIGHT)

check back a couple post I gave you a few and have more if you need/want them


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Manual voltage mode is for sissy's lol







or those of us who didn't write the value down, glad I've never done that (Ya RIGHT)

check back a couple post I gave you a few and have more if you need/want them


Is there any advantage of using offset or manual? I've always used manual.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Is there any advantage of using offset or manual? I've always used manual.


Offset allows you to use Cool & Quiet, big advantage in my book

When used with LLC on full that allows a lower Vcore so when machine idles or has a low work load save a ton of wear and tear on the CPU plus the lower temps.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Offset allows you to use Cool & Quiet, big advantage in my book

When used with LLC on full that allows a lower Vcore so when machine idles or has a low work load save a ton of wear and tear on the CPU plus the lower temps.


hmmm looks like ceaddar is having fun with new setup wahaha his not back yet...looks like no bsod yet... =)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


hmmm looks like ceaddar is having fun with new setup wahaha his not back yet...looks like no bsod yet... =)


I agree and hoping nothing but good thoughts for him!

And I was only going to check in here for a few than re-do my OC tonight too lol.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13336081*
> I agree and hoping nothing but good thoughts for him!
> 
> And I was only going to check in here for a few than re-do my OC tonight too lol.


mine pretty solid at 4.2g 300 bus lolz...just a little bit of tightening on my ram and im set to go...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13336100*
> mine pretty solid at 4.2g 300 bus lolz...just a little bit of tightening on my ram and im set to go...


I'm hoping to change a few things and see if I can use a little less cpu/nb voltage. Running at 1.468v with this ram all tightened up and OCd, but it's 24 hr stable and just rocks. And of course see if I can get a little more outta ole girl hehehe.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13336144*
> I'm hoping to change a few things and see if I can use a little less cpu/nb voltage. Running at 1.468v with this ram all tightened up and OCd, but it's 24 hr stable and just rocks. And of course see if I can get a little more outta ole girl hehehe.


I NEVER GET HIGH on cpu_nb mine right now is at 1.4v straight...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I went manual for this one. I never do CnQ nywyz.









I Changed both CPU and CPU/NB to Full LLC
CPU OV Enabled
PWM Freq was already Auto
Changed CPU/NB 1.38 box went Red, but I left it there.
Changed VCore to 1.43 box went Blue where I like it.

Couldn't change NB Frequency however. Being that it's tied to my RAM and that my RAM is stuck at 1333 since ASUS can't figure out how to add these sticks to their QVL, it looks like I may be stuck with a lower Clock if this Fails when I Restart for Prime95 run.









Well anyway when I did change it to 3k system wouldn't even attempt to POST. My temps are actually pretty good regardless of changes. Folding is currently paused and my temps are 36c CPU/49c NB. Right about where I expected them to be. When I Fold CPU increases 10c and NB increases around ~4c.

Okay well here goes nothin.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13336160*
> I NEVER GET HIGH on cpu_nb mine right now is at 1.4v straight...


Mine use to be more in that range till I tightened ram like a mad man. That's biggest reason I want to play with it more. Was fine at 7-8-7-24-40-1T but after I hit 6-8-6-20-24-1T woo man, it took a lot more work to keep it stable and still pull 11.06 GB/sec in Maxmem score.

By the way I saw your rigs pics for that mod you did. Nice job man, looks bad as H#@%.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13336219*
> Mine use to be more in that range till I tightened ram like a mad man. That's biggest reason I want to play with it more. Was fine at 7-8-7-24-40-1T but after I hit 6-8-6-20-24-1T woo man, it took a lot more work to keep it stable and still pull 11.06 GB/sec in Maxmem score.
> 
> By the way I saw your rigs pics for that mod you did. Nice job man, looks bad as H#@%.


thanks bro....kinda hard but im goin to change it again..goin to toture rack now and raidiator stand for WC...no more case for me hehehe....

@ceaddar u using DOCP??

if yes u can disable that and go with 16 multi and 250 fsb...2000 ht and 3000 nb frq..now change ur ram to 1333...hehehe thats how i did last time on my 955be...


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah mine gets 7.44GB sec with a Latency score of 68.5.









Okay well I'm out for a bit. Will be back one way or the other after a Prime95 run.


















Yes my RAM is stuck in D.O.C.P.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

And BOOM! goes the Dynamite. Zero to BSoD in 30 seconds flat. I think I'll have to uninstall the Folding Client to be able to run Prime95. I allowed Prime95 to run but the Folding Client wouldn't start up fast enough to let me Pause it before it BlueScreened.









So I'm just gonna run my Folding Client and see how it interacts with Task manager open to get an idea of what's what.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13336219*
> Mine use to be more in that range till I tightened ram like a mad man. That's biggest reason I want to play with it more. Was fine at 7-8-7-24-40-1T but after I hit 6-8-6-20-24-1T woo man, it took a lot more work to keep it stable and still pull 11.06 GB/sec in Maxmem score.
> 
> By the way I saw your rigs pics for that mod you did. Nice job man, looks bad as H#@%.


Those are some pretty awesome timings.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13336440*
> Those are some pretty awesome timings.


Thanks, they work real well, and for only $66.99 you can't go wrong! These things OC like crazy. Compare scores with ram for twice the price, seriously. They have my seal of approval.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321


----------



## Ceadderman

I give up on this PoS Board. It's a RAM issue. I can't change the NB Speed. If I do it won't POST. So I backed it down to stock settings so I don't **** my CPU up and will wait for the RMA to complete. I'll be calling ASUS on Monday for sure now. I'm really pissed off. This CPU had hardly ANY BSoDs' on it. Now it's got 10 of them over the last two days.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13336717*
> I give up on this PoS Board. It's a RAM issue. I can't change the NB Speed. If I do it won't POST. So I backed it down to stock settings so I don't **** my CPU up and will wait for the RMA to complete. I'll be calling ASUS on Monday for sure now. I'm really pissed off. This CPU had hardly ANY BSoDs' on it. Now it's got 10 of them over the last two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I feel ya, I got rid of my black screens but picked up blue screens and I believe its because of trying to run the ram at its own stock settings so I have to downclock and let it put the timings to 9-9-9-24. If they happen again im snagging the BSOD number.

EDIT:

Happened while trying to DL Dx11 and on a skype vid call:

BCcode: d1
BCP1: 0000000000000068
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000001
BCP4: FFFFF88003FFCCE60
OS: 6_1_7600
SP: 0_0
256_1

also collected these, not sure if they're of any use:

e1962x64sys
C:\users\Davitz\Appdata\local\Temp\wer-42401-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## Psycho666

yeah







finally had some time to sign up lol








still trying to find some new settings for my ram though...
so far i'm at stock timings (9-10-9-27-1T) with with increased speed (2000Mhz instead of 1866Mhz)
any ideas on how i can tweak my ram?


----------



## Anips

so im going to RMA my ch4f, because some of the ram-slots are broken... when i get a new one, will I then have to reinstall w7 and is it possible since I use OEM version??

im also running RAID 0...


----------



## adcantu

if its an RMA then you should be able to reactivate. check this thread here
http://www.overclock.net/windows/156182-oem-clarification.html


----------



## Kahbrohn

You may have to reset RAID 0 since that is a BIOS thing, no? New board, new BIOS?

As for Win 7... nope. You will come up with a Win 7 reactivation thing but that is easily done via the phone. A pop-up window will come up showing you the steps and I even believe they will give you a local or a toll free number for your area if available. Takes about 20 mins. to do by phone... it's all automated.


----------



## richie_2010

im in a similar boat, my girlfriends sisters laptop needed reformatting and so instead installing the bloat on i used my disk and when formatted the drive i deleted the hidden partitions aswell, anyway the license under the laptop is worn but readable apart from the last 5 letter n numbers, you think i could call ms for a replacement or for them to desypher it.


----------



## Anips

so... make an RMA now... where do i find the ch4f serial number?


----------



## Awesomeness

Haven't posted in a long time.

@Ceaddar

I see that everyone is suggesting you try to get your CPU-NB to run at 3000Mhz, but they all have new 6 cores etc. I'm still on a Sempron for the time being, however as far as I know, the older CPU's (Read phenom ii 955 etc) can't run their northbridges that high. Mine is at 2800MHz. If I were you I'd try going for 2600MHz with a slight voltage bump.

You'll also see in my sigrig that I'm using KVR Which was the cheapest I could find at the time. It isn't on the QVL, but it clocks like crazy for some reason. Only problem I'm having is a 286MHz reference clock limit, which no amount of voltage can fix. I think it may be the ram.

Good luck


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;13341136*
> so... make an RMA now... where do i find the ch4f serial number?


Sticker on the mobo itself... It' either the yellowish sticker on the sata connectors or the white stickers right next to it. Should have the standard "S/N" on it or something like that. There is also a sticker on the 24-pin pwer connector you should look at.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13339838*
> You may have to reset RAID 0 since that is a BIOS thing, no? New board, new BIOS?
> 
> As for Win 7... nope. You will come up with a Win 7 reactivation thing but that is easily done via the phone. A pop-up window will come up showing you the steps and I even believe they will give you a local or a toll free number for your area if available. Takes about 20 mins. to do by phone... it's all automated.


As long as you have drives connected to the SAME ports as previous setup, just reconfigure the array after post.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;13339450*
> so im going to RMA my ch4f, because some of the ram-slots are broken... when i get a new one, will I then have to reinstall w7 and is it possible since I use OEM version??
> 
> im also running RAID 0...


I was able to transfer my raid 0 from my Formula to my Extreme
Take note of the cables and replace them in like manner
It work well but I had to reactivate


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips;13341136*
> so... make an RMA now... where do i find the ch4f serial number?


its on the box your ch4 came in


----------



## Havoknova

i bought my OS from bestbuy...and its worth 200 dollors windows 7 home premium...

can i still use that over and over again or do i have to get activation key all the time???

coz i try to use it on my laptop but looks like it needs new activation key...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13342622*
> i bought my OS from bestbuy...and its worth 200 dollors windows 7 home premium...
> 
> can i still use that over and over again or do i have to get activation key all the time???
> 
> coz i try to use it on my laptop but looks like it needs new activation key...


If it's the upgrade ver. or the full version you can use it on any one computer
You will probably be required to reactivate Microsoft will give you a new key if its not on another computer


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13342622*
> i bought my OS from bestbuy...and its worth 200 dollors windows 7 home premium...
> 
> can i still use that over and over again or do i have to get activation key all the time???
> 
> coz i try to use it on my laptop but looks like it needs new activation key...


Over and over. Whenever you make a change of mobo or even a cpu (i believe), windows seems to look at that as a different machine and therefore requests a new activation. It's MS' way of keeping track of how many machines have the same OS package on it I guess.

I have activated my W7 about 4 times already.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13342711*
> Over and over. Whenever you make a change of mobo or even a cpu (i believe), windows seems to look at that as a different machine and therefore requests a new activation. It's MS' way of keeping track of how many machines have the same OS package on it I guess.
> 
> I have activated my W7 about 4 times already.


just call them and ask for 1 with no extra payment..how will they know u got a full version though???

do they need to have a proof???


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13342693*
> If it's the upgrade ver. or the full version you can use it on any one computer
> You will probably be required to reactivate Microsoft will give you a new key if its not on another computer


yes its a full version..not an upgrade....so the activation key that u get from MS will be free???or do u need to pay for it again??


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13342752*
> yes its a full version..not an upgrade....so the activation key that u get from MS will be free???or do u need to pay for it again??


After you install win 7 try to activate it it may activate and if it will not activate it will pop up a box with the information needed and a internet sign on and/or phone number to call Microsoft. If Microsoft finds that the copy is legit then they will give you a new number free.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


After you install win 7 try to activate it and if it will not activate it will pop up a box with the information needed and a internet sign on and/or phone number to call Microsoft. If Microsoft finds that the copy is legit then they will give you a new number free


very cool man....well ill get my torture rack and my radiator stand with my 2 640g wd soon hehehe..no more case for me bro im done wahahah

my rig will be all naked now hehee...


----------



## tsxboy

-Flash








-No Flash


















Mad that The Thermaltake frio would seat over my Dominator Gts. And Made me run to Microcenter to buy a H60 to try it out since it was 50 bucks with my friend employee Discount. Mad because temps suck.

















My DDR2 4gb 1066 Dominator came in the Mail today. Addition to my other 4gb 1066 Dominator with the old Airflow fan... This is my Guest computer. Needs another 600T SE... Cable is Ugly...

Should I run 2 Coolermaster Sickleflow 2000RPM Black and Red top exhaust and Red Cathodes along the Bottom? I need Opinions.



























Thats temps when I just started the computer up within 15minutes (AT IDLE browsing Overclock.net) and Snapped some pictures. Kinda disappointed from the Temps with my other boards and 965BE and 555BE.... Especially with the H60 Push and Pull Setup...









This is Overclocked to 3.7ghz with Turbo on Auto. Dont know if its going to turbo any higher or what. I kinda dont get it... All I did was raise the FSB and Multiplier. Didnt mess with Voltage... Ran a OCCT LIN Test for 2 hours last night CPU temp was at 69C and Cpu Core Temps never rose above 57c... This is overclocked...

H60?
Motherboard NB and SB Heat????

People with Asus Crosshair Formula IV. Are you able to touch your NB and SB Heatsinks without saying "OUCH thats HOT" Because Mine, I cant even leave my finger on there for more than 5 seconds without it starting to Burn... 









Please any Input would be greatly appreciated... I dont want to RMA my Board. If you have any Idea's please let me know. I just bought this board on March 13th. I think its the New batch with the Fixed NB and SB standoffs on the Heatsink being Uneven. All you CHF4's 1090T owners please Chime in thanks.

Please Add me to the Club Thanks... Any help is Appreciated...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


After you install win 7 try to activate it it may activate and if it will not activate it will pop up a box with the information needed and a internet sign on and/or phone number to call Microsoft. If Microsoft finds that the copy is legit then they will give you a new number free.


This...  Windows does it all for you and without clouds!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*










-Flash

Please Add me to the Club Thanks... Any help is Appreciated...


Use PC Probe II to monitor temps it comes on the disk that came with your motherboard - if temps go above 65 C then you have problems


----------



## The Sandman

People with Asus Crosshair Formula IV. Are you able to touch your NB and SB Heatsinks without saying "OUCH thats HOT" Because Mine, I cant even leave my finger on there for more than 5 seconds without it starting to Burn...

Please any Input would be greatly appreciated... I dont want to RMA my Board. If you have any Idea's please let me know. I just bought this board on March 13th. I think its the New batch with the Fixed NB and SB standoffs on the Heatsink being Uneven. All you CHF4's 1090T owners please Chime in thanks.

Please Add me to the Club Thanks... Any help is Appreciated...[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you're using the utility to OC. Always OC from the bios. You might want to give this thread a good looking over http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html
Utility OCing seems to over volt a lot and is rarely optimized. Example is your Vcore at 1.48. That's way to high for a 3.7GHz 1090T. Most can run 4.0GHz with only 1.375-1.4v and this alone could be the reason you're seeing such high temps.

How is the case air flow oriented? Is the H50 exhaust or intake? Should be exhausting. The top fan might do better as intake to help cool HS's, or add an internal fan to blow across NB HS or even add a side cover fan.

You can go to the OP and add yourself by clicking on the "Members List" fill in the settings and you're done.

Any other questions just make another post. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ceadderman

What's your reported NB temp at Sand? Mine under load is 52c. That's still hot enough to burn you if you leave your finger on the heatsink btw.









That's not much of an OC'er guide. The first two links are defunct.









~Ceadder


----------



## omega17

If your heatsink is hot then it's doing it's job. It can't get hot without decent contact with the chip below









In other news, just updated to 1902 and I'm stable at 4Ghz with a notch less voltage on the CPU







HELLO cooler summer overclock!

An extra note: you can use manual voltage OC in BIOS and phenommsrtweaker to set your own CnQ in Windows







top tip of the day


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What's your reported NB temp at Sand? Mine under load is 52c. That's still hot enough to burn you if you leave your finger on the heatsink btw.









That's not much of an OC'er guide. The first two links are defunct.









~Ceadder










NB temp at idle with ambient of 77.3F (25.2C) is 38C
under load with P95 24 hrs with ambient of 22C was 45-46C

Which 2 links are you referring to? I'll see what I have saved to add something newer if I can. If that would be any of help to anyone. This was written back in 2009 but does still have a lot of very good info for the basics at least.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


NB temp at idle with ambient of 77.3F (25.2C) is 38C
under load with P95 24 hrs with ambient of 22C was 45-46C

Which 2 links are you suffering to? I'll see what I have saved to add something newer if I can. If that would be any of help to anyone. This was written back in 2009 but does still have a lot of very good info for the basics at least.


First one no longer exists or is mislinked.

2nd one routes you to OCN.net front page.

Official AMD "Dragon" Overclocking guide

Durchess AM2+ Overclocking Guide










~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


If your heatsink is hot then it's doing it's job. It can't get hot without decent contact with the chip below









In other news, just updated to 1902 and I'm stable at 4Ghz with a notch less voltage on the CPU







HELLO cooler summer overclock!

An extra note: you can use manual voltage OC in BIOS and phenommsrtweaker to set your own CnQ in Windows







top tip of the day










I can see your old Vcore in sig was 1.44v. Is that as low as it would run? That's a little higher than my old 4013MHz which used 1.41v Vcore. What Vcore are you running now? NB Freq and volts too please? Just curious.

I'm still not convinced to try the 1902 bios, but it's tempting me more each day.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


First one no longer exists or is mislinked.

2nd one routes you to OCN.net front page.

Official AMD "Dragon" Overclocking guide

Durchess AM2+ Overclocking Guide










~Ceadder










They must have done away with the first one, but there is another Dragon Tuning Guide and a working link to the Durch's guide in this list found here http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l-threads.html


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13345803*
> They must have done away with the first one, but there is another Dragon Tuning Guide and a working link to the Durch's guide in this list found here http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/792461-amd-overclocking-guides-essential-threads.html


sandman at what temps should i have to start worrying about my north bridge and cpu cpu is at 33 c and nb is at 40 c right now


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13346733*
> sandman at what temps should i have to start worrying about my north bridge and cpu cpu is at 33 c and nb is at 40 c right now


I've heard some 1055T's run in the low-mid 60's when cranked up. Also in the manual, page 3-32, the lowest NB overheat protection point is 70c and highest is 100c. Your 40c is nothing to worry about at all. I think most average between 40 and low 50's depending on air flow, ambient and OC. You can always preset NB OHP if your concerned during summer heat and gaming sessions etc.

As far as CPU here's a good bit of info http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/931241-interesting-information-amd-about-1090t.html.
Myself I still keep mine at a max of 55c at the socket, but they can take a lot more before degradation.


----------



## Davitz

Okay guys. please tell me what im doing wrong or what could be the culprit.

I did a full format of my HD, fresh install of win7, do all my updates and download the 6850 drivers directly from AMD (11.4) and yet I STILL get black screens and screen flickering upon restart. Few blue screens but those stopped after my updates, then black screens happened again.

Im honestly starting to think my GPU is bad. 3:

Sig rig, so HX750, pretty sure thats more than enough to power my system and still more if I were to do crossfire.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

62 is the AMD Max core temp for the 1100T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13347164*
> Okay guys. please tell me what im doing wrong or what could be the culprit.
> 
> I did a full format of my HD, fresh install of win7, do all my updates and download the 6850 drivers directly from AMD (11.4) and yet I STILL get black screens and screen flickering upon restart. Few blue screens but those stopped after my updates, then black screens happened again.
> 
> Im honestly starting to think my GPU is bad. 3:
> 
> Sig rig, so HX750, pretty sure thats more than enough to power my system and still more if I were to do crossfire.


Do you have the hydra drivers installed?
Are you at stock?
What are your Voltages as measured by a DMM on the 12V line?
How old is the HX?

Black screens IIRC are usually from Power or memory issues.


----------



## Davitz

No hydra installed by my knowledge, all 100% stock. 12.106 on 12v line, HX is maybe 3 months old.

Booted the Corsair vengeance using Mem-OK button.

Now its currently downclocked to 1333 9-9-9-24, but its in the black slots, shouldn't it be in red slots since its native speeds are 1600MHz 8-8-8-24?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13347332*
> No hydra installed by my knowledge, all 100% stock. 12.106 on 12v line, HX is maybe 3 months old.
> 
> Booted the Corsair vengeance using Mem-OK button.


are those 2 X 4GB sticks or 4 X 2 GB sticks?
Do you have another system you can test the GPU on? or another GPU you can test on that system?


----------



## Davitz

2x4 and I dont have a separate machine to test on unfortunately and I have a HD3650 lying around somewhere

Now its currently downclocked to 1333 9-9-9-24, but its in the black slots, shouldn't it be in red slots since its native speeds are 1600MHz 8-8-8-24?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would try the 3650 or see if you can borrow a GPU to test from a buddy or something. My gut is telling me to steer you towards the GPU and not the memory.


----------



## Davitz

Yeah, when I built this I originally installed my 5750 and had 0 problems but did a full format the other day to try and clear up these issues.

My second 6850 for crossfire is on its way, so I guess the good news is i'll have a replacement soon and I can just return for RMA right away. :O

So yes, i'll do a fresh format/install with the HD3650 and if I can't reproduce the errors I know its the GPU









Thanks for the help +rep


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13347510*
> Yeah, when I built this I originally installed my 5750 and had 0 problems but did a full format the other day to try and clear up these issues.
> 
> My second 6850 for crossfire is on its way, so I guess the good news is i'll have a replacement soon and I can just return for RMA right away. :O
> 
> So yes, i'll do a fresh format/install with the HD3650 and if I can't reproduce the errors I know its the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help +rep


Good luck with it! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13347134*
> I've heard some 1055T's run in the low-mid 60's when cranked up. Also in the manual, page 3-32, the lowest NB overheat protection point is 70c and highest is 100c. Your 40c is nothing to worry about at all. I think most average between 40 and low 50's depending on air flow, ambient and OC. You can always preset NB OHP if your concerned during summer heat and gaming sessions etc.
> 
> As far as CPU here's a good bit of info http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/931241-interesting-information-amd-about-1090t.html.
> Myself I still keep mine at a max of 55c at the socket, but they can take a lot more before degradation.


thank you very much ive never been even close to those higher temps


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13345100*
> If your heatsink is hot then it's doing it's job. It can't get hot without decent contact with the chip below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, just updated to 1902 and I'm stable at 4Ghz with a notch less voltage on the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO cooler summer overclock!
> 
> An extra note: you can use manual voltage OC in BIOS and phenommsrtweaker to set your own CnQ in Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top tip of the day


Hey. I updated my Bios. Im saying my Temps were high before I overclocked. and even higher 69C But it passed the OCCT Lin test for 2 hours. no BSOD


----------



## tsxboy

sorry double post/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeness;13342083*
> Haven't posted in a long time.
> 
> @Ceaddar
> 
> I see that everyone is suggesting you try to get your CPU-NB to run at 3000Mhz, but they all have new 6 cores etc. I'm still on a Sempron for the time being, however as far as I know, the older CPU's (Read phenom ii 955 etc) can't run their northbridges that high. Mine is at 2800MHz. If I were you I'd try going for 2600MHz with a slight voltage bump.
> 
> You'll also see in my sigrig that I'm using KVR Which was the cheapest I could find at the time. It isn't on the QVL, but it clocks like crazy for some reason. Only problem I'm having is a 286MHz reference clock limit, which no amount of voltage can fix. I think it may be the ram.
> 
> Good luck


Okay kewl. I can try that. But I been reading through some guides and one of them says you need Windows 32 bit. Now this may be an XP writeup since it looks like all the temp screens are XP derivatives. However, I'm wondering how many people are running 4.0 on 975 and earlier Phenom II CPUs'. I'm assuming that most everyone in this group uses Win 7 and that it's due to XP being such a memory hog that the 64 bit version of that OS would demand more memory to run base functions which would impact the NB speed.

So anyhow I guess what I want to know is who is running a similar CPU to what I am running, if they're running 64bit and is their 4.0 stable. I'm trying to put together a reasonable plan to nail down 4Ghz and have it 24/7 stable. I'm sure my issue is RAM because I've had no Black Screens only BlueScreens.The more I read the more I'm convinced that it's RAM. Would be nice if I could run this RAM at stock speed(1600) but it's not mandatory so long as I can run 4Ghz.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13351007*
> Okay kewl. I can try that. But I been reading through some guides and one of them says you need Windows 32 bit. Now this may be an XP writeup since it looks like all the temp screens are XP derivatives. However, I'm wondering how many people are running 4.0 on 975 and earlier Phenom II CPUs'. I'm assuming that most everyone in this group uses Win 7 and that it's due to XP being such a memory hog that the 64 bit version of that OS would demand more memory to run base functions which would impact the NB speed.
> 
> So anyhow I guess what I want to know is who is running a similar CPU to what I am running, if they're running 64bit and is their 4.0 stable. I'm trying to put together a reasonable plan to nail down 4Ghz and have it 24/7 stable. I'm sure my issue is RAM because I've had no Black Screens only BlueScreens.The more I read the more I'm convinced that it's RAM. Would be nice if I could run this RAM at stock speed(1600) but it's not mandatory so long as I can run 4Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Got a question for you... Have you attempted to reach 4.0 Ghz while having everything else set at default? I remember a guide (old, maybe about 2 years old) where that was the suggestion. It basically stated to search for each components max settings while everything else is on default. Once you have each components max, then you start setting them up one by one. First, set you CPU at it's max setting. Then you add in the RAM, then the NB and so forth. When you come across a failure sign, then you should have identified your culprit and can start backing off the settings of that particular component.

I do recall reading that pre-hexa core the suggested NB was between 2600-2800.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I did that. I started out by leaving everything at Default and messing with the BaseClock. I changed it from 200 to 250. Seemed stable enough. Even went several hours while Folding and watching "Numbers" in WMPlayer via Netflix. Viewed something like 2 or 3 episodes. It only BSoD'ed(I'm assuming) after I shut WMP down and fell asleep while Folding and listening to my music.

I changed the things that were suggested to me. Seems the Voltage was pretty reasonable. Ran 45c while Folding again but when I added at 3000Mhz NB it took less time to go unstable.

I guess what I'm really after is to find out if my OS might have something to do with the instability. I doubt it but would like to double check with everyone.

At least I learned that Clocking via Application is not nearly as stable as Clocking via the BIOS. The last time I got 4Ghz, I did it via AMD Fusion and the same way I got the BIOS ClockSpeed by changing the BUS to 250. That one didn't last but 15 minutes or so. This one ran circles round the other one.









I figure I'll try bumping up the NB until it's stable. Maybe it's not being affected by the RAM itself being stuck in 1333. Not sure exactly what it is but being that BSoDs' are commonly RAM oriented(the Consensus amongst the OC guides) then that's about the only place it could be since I hadn't really fiddled with my RAM due to it not being identified in the BIOS properly. I really hope that's what's going on anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah I did that. I started out by leaving everything at Default and messing with the BaseClock. I changed it from 200 to 250. Seemed stable enough. Even went several hours while Folding and watching "Numbers" in WMPlayer via Netflix. Viewed something like 2 or 3 episodes. It only BSoD'ed(I'm assuming) after I shut WMP down and fell asleep while Folding and listening to my music.

I changed the things that were suggested to me. Seems the Voltage was pretty reasonable. Ran 45c while Folding again but when I added at 3000Mhz NB it took less time to go unstable.

I guess what I'm really after is to find out if my OS might have something to do with the instability. I doubt it but would like to double check with everyone.

At least I learned that Clocking via Application is not nearly as stable as Clocking via the BIOS. The last time I got 4Ghz, I did it via AMD Fusion and the same way I got the BIOS ClockSpeed by changing the BUS to 250. That one didn't last but 15 minutes or so. This one ran circles round the other one.









I figure I'll try bumping up the NB until it's stable. Maybe it's not being affected by the RAM itself being stuck in 1333. Not sure exactly what it is but being that BSoDs' are commonly RAM oriented(the Consensus amongst the OC guides) then that's about the only place it could be since I hadn't really fiddled with my RAM due to it not being identified in the BIOS properly. I really hope that's what's going on anyway.









~Ceadder










As a last resort why not see what G.Skill has to offer for help (1-909-598-6860 ask for tech dept) if you're thinking it's a memory issue? I've had many conversations with them about OCing and they seem to love helping and are very friendly (unlike ASUS). I wouldn't waist the time in the forums there, calling is so much faster. Give that a try. I was so happy when I had trouble with some DDR2 they taught me a lot man. And yes they're also very knowledgeable with OCing in general, not just a bunch of big headed idiots like some other places.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


As a last resort why not see what G.Skill has to offer for help (1-909-598-6860 ask for tech dept) if you're thinking it's a memory issue? I've had many conversations with them about OCing and they seem to love helping and are very friendly (unlike ASUS). I wouldn't waist the time in the forums there, calling is so much faster. Give that a try. I was so happy when I had trouble with some DDR2 they taught me a lot man. And yes they're also very knowledgeable with OCing in general, not just a bunch of big headed idiots like some other places.


Well if I can't get it back to being stable between 2k and 3k I'll be calling somebody.









The more I've been reading on this the more I'm convinced it's in the NB setting and maybe someplace in the voltage. I think I went a bit too high when I attempted it @ 3k though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13343061*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -No Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad that The Thermaltake frio would seat over my Dominator Gts. And Made me run to Microcenter to buy a H60 to try it out since it was 50 bucks with my friend employee Discount. Mad because temps suck.


Use the Frio Fans on it they have pretty friggin High static pressure, sure there loud but there definately effective.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13351007*
> Okay kewl. I can try that. But I been reading through some guides and one of them says you need Windows 32 bit. Now this may be an XP writeup since it looks like all the temp screens are XP derivatives. However, I'm wondering how many people are running 4.0 on 975 and earlier Phenom II CPUs'. I'm assuming that most everyone in this group uses Win 7 and that it's due to XP being such a memory hog that the 64 bit version of that OS would demand more memory to run base functions which would impact the NB speed.
> 
> So anyhow I guess what I want to know is who is running a similar CPU to what I am running, if they're running 64bit and is their 4.0 stable. I'm trying to put together a reasonable plan to nail down 4Ghz and have it 24/7 stable. I'm sure my issue is RAM because I've had no Black Screens only BlueScreens.The more I read the more I'm convinced that it's RAM. Would be nice if I could run this RAM at stock speed(1600) but it's not mandatory so long as I can run 4Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


OK Cead here is a 965 running at 4008 MHz with ram set to 1886.2 MHz 9-9-9-24 with all voltages set to Auto and it is Prime95 stable

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231412
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13353936*
> OK Cead here is a 965 running at 4008 MHz with ram set to 1900 MHz 9-9-9-24 with all voltages set to Auto and it is Prime95 stable


Remember now Tweekster, my RAM cannot go above 1333 otherwise the Board won't POST. But yeah I'll be tryin ta follow something along those lines.









Also while it's on the subject of Corsair cooling, there is nothing wrong with the Hydro Series Cooler as long as you have a couple solid fans on it and a shroud to back the Pusher fan off the Radiator. Under 100% full load 1st Core mine runs 44c. When I had it at 4Ghz and Folding it was running between 44-46c.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Will this ram work on the Crosshair IV at factory setting?






















http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231336


----------



## Davitz

Well, got a bluescreen installing updates with the 3650. Only happened once and didnt repeat itself (installing stability updates go figure) and The 3650 blackscreened once under 99% load and at over 85C so I'm pretty sure it shut down to stop itself from melting since its a ref design.

Fresh install of all ATI drivers tonight and attempting the 6850 one more time before figuring out how to run memtest @[email protected] Although the RAM is down clocked at 1333 and 9-9-9-24 like every other brand of RAM that is compatible with the extreme.

Have no clue what to do to get it all up and running or even if there's anything special I need to do to DL it. Maybe i'll run Prime95 on custom blend and make it use 7 gigs to test the 2x4? Since the system needs 1gb to run or something along those lines.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13354686*
> Well, got a bluescreen installing updates with the 3650. Only happened once and didnt repeat itself (installing stability updates go figure) and The 3650 blackscreened once under 99% load and at over 85C so I'm pretty sure it shut down to stop itself from melting since its a ref design.
> 
> Fresh install of all ATI drivers tonight and attempting the 6850 one more time before figuring out how to run memtest @[email protected] Although the RAM is down clocked at 1333 and 9-9-9-24 like every other brand of RAM that is compatible with the extreme.
> 
> Have no clue what to do to get it all up and running or even if there's anything special I need to do to DL it. Maybe i'll run Prime95 on custom blend and make it use 7 gigs to test the 2x4? Since the system needs 1gb to run or something along those lines.


Hmmm IIRC 85 is nothing to one of those GPU's but I could be wrong as I am more of a nvidia guy.

You might try a dif PCI-e slot just to see if maybe that one is bad for some reason.

How long did it last at 99% load before it shutdown? Immediate under load or did it take a bit?

Have you tried pulling one of the sticks to see if it will work that way?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13354478*
> Will this ram work on the Crosshair IV at factory setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231336


Yes! In the reviews I see Ragingcain has it running and that's plenty good enough for me lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13358080*
> Yes! In the reviews I see Ragingcain has it running and that's plenty good enough for me lol.


Yeah I actually thought about getting that set but the flares(unavailable anymore) I liked better.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13358077*
> Hmmm IIRC 85 is nothing to one of those GPU's but I could be wrong as I am more of a nvidia guy.
> 
> You might try a dif PCI-e slot just to see if maybe that one is bad for some reason.
> 
> How long did it last at 99% load before it shutdown? Immediate under load or did it take a bit?
> 
> Have you tried pulling one of the sticks to see if it will work that way?


Well it was holding steady at 99% all sliders to Ultra (Yes, including shadows), I would say it took 30-40 min to black screen but then was fine for an hour at 79-85 before I closed WoW. 10-13 fps is _not_ pretty 3:

I'll try using slot 3 since all other slots sides 1&3 are for lucid IIRC.

Havent tried pulling one stick or the other yet. Does it matter what slots they're in cause right now im using the black slots since my 212+ blocks the first red slot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13358335*
> Well it was holding steady at 99% all sliders to Ultra (Yes, including shadows), I would say it took 30-40 min to black screen but then was fine for an hour at 79-85 before I closed WoW. 10-13 fps is _not_ pretty 3:
> 
> I'll try using slot 3 since all other slots sides 1&3 are for lucid IIRC.
> 
> Havent tried pulling one stick or the other yet. Does it matter what slots they're in cause right now im using the black slots since my 212+ blocks the first red slot.


Yeah 1 & 3 are on the NB 2,4,5 are Lucid.

Does not matter what slots for the ram. I would try one stick at a time. Maybe you have a bad stick.


----------



## Davitz

I'll check the RAM tonight or tomorrow morning and hope for the best with the reinstalled 6850.

It's going to suck if I have a bad PCI-E slot, was hoping to do crossfire, hope its just me being stupid with drivers or a stick of ram. That would be best case scenario I believe.

Thank goodness I still have my old mobo and ram to make due if I need to RMA.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13358646*
> I'll check the RAM tonight or tomorrow morning and hope for the best with the reinstalled 6850.
> 
> It's going to suck if I have a bad PCI-E slot, was hoping to do crossfire, hope its just me being stupid with drivers or a stick of ram. That would be best case scenario I believe.
> 
> Thank goodness I still have my old mobo and ram to make due if I need to RMA.


im crossfiring 2 6870,s in 1 and 3 and there awsome


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13359365*
> im crossfiring 2 6870,s in 1 and 3 and there awsome


Yeah I want to do 1&3 for the native xfire but if #1 is bad I either have to RMA or use Lucid Crossfire 3:

I've got the directcu's and man they're nice looking. Pretty amazing performance single card too. Can't wait to get my second.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13359456*
> Yeah I want to do 1&3 for the native xfire but if #1 is bad I either have to RMA or use Lucid Crossfire 3:
> 
> I've got the directcu's and man they're nice looking. Pretty amazing performance single card too. Can't wait to get my second.


That would creat an issue as you would need to be running in slots 1 & 2 at first then you could move to 1 and 4 but would still need to be in 1....


----------



## Davitz

Ah well then i'd have to RMA anyways xD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13359624*
> Ah well then i'd have to RMA anyways xD


make sure to do a cross ship if you have too that way you will have it to you sooner! Call them dont do the e-mail thing. Even live chat would be better then e-mail. Make sure you sound like you know exactly what you are talking about and that the only thing it can possibly be is the MB. This tends to get them moving faster. You should be able to receive an RMA number right then and there! If not call again!


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13359644*
> make sure to do a cross ship if you have too that way you will have it to you sooner! Call them dont do the e-mail thing. Even live chat would be better then e-mail. Make sure you sound like you know exactly what you are talking about and that the only thing it can possibly be is the MB. This tends to get them moving faster. You should be able to receive an RMA number right then and there! If not call again!


If it comes to that i'll keep it in mind. Thankfully I ordered through NCIX and paid for express RMA :'D


----------



## Wbroach23

Got some Arctic Silver 5 now I just need time to put my new wonderful board in my case







yay!!


----------



## The Sandman

A little off topic here,
but if any of you missed this thread (or maybe board and need something more to OC) check this thread out about unknown CPU unlocks
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/10...reference.html


----------



## gregcade

Hi,

It is maybe not about Overclocking right now but it is definitively about the Asus Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard, so here we go.

I have installed Windows 7 Prof. 64bit but it didn't have IEEE 1394 drivers (FireWire), so now I'm stucked because I can't get them from anywhere...

I found this software here http://www.drivermagician.com/Lite.htm, which can extract the hardware associated drivers. If someone could use it, and send me back the driver associated with the ieee 1394 hardware, I will really appreciate.

Or maybe there is another way.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Hi,

It is maybe not about Overclocking right now but it is definitively about the Asus Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard, so here we go.

I have installed Windows 7 Prof. 64bit but it didn't have IEEE 1394 drivers (FireWire), so now I'm stucked because I can't get them from anywhere...

I found this software here http://www.drivermagician.com/Lite.htm, which can extract the hardware associated drivers. If someone could use it, and send me back the driver associated with the ieee 1394 hardware, I will really appreciate.

Or maybe there is another way.

Thanks for your help


Lemme see if I got this right you have the Extreme but you don't have 1394 on your Driver Installation Disc? Pretty sure you do. My Formula Board came with it I'm pretty sure. Do you have a 1394 port on the Extreme MoBo? If so go to ASUS.com look up the Extreme MoBo under the 890FX chipset. Look under Downloads and enter your OS. I believe that you will find it there.









~Ceadder


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Lemme see if I got this right you have the Extreme but you don't have 1394 on your Driver Installation Disc? Pretty sure you do. My Formula Board came with it I'm pretty sure. Do you have a 1394 port on the Extreme MoBo? If so go to ASUS.com look up the Extreme MoBo under the 890FX chipset. Look under Downloads and enter your OS. I believe that you will find it there.









~Ceadder










Yes, the MoBo has a 1394 port. And the drivers are not on the disc. I also made windows search for the drivers on the disc, but it did not find it. And I went to the Asus Official Download page for the Crosshair IV Extreme http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...reme/#download, but there is also nothing, that's why I am asking here...

I read that the ieee 1394 drivers come by default with Windows 7, that's why it's not on the disc, but if you have it on your disc, send it me please ! It should be the same driver for the both MoBo


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Yes, the MoBo has a 1394 port. And the drivers are not on the disc. I also made windows search for the drivers on the disc, but it did not find it. And I went to the Asus Official Download page for the Crosshair IV Extreme http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...reme/#download, but there is also nothing, that's why I am asking here...

I read that the ieee 1394 drivers come by default with Windows 7, that's why it's not on the disc, but if you have it on your disc, send it me please ! It should be the same driver for the both MoBo


I'm not sure if they come by default with Win 7. I don't use my 1394 connection just thought that it should come on the Driver Disc.

If it's not on your driver disc it won't be on mine I guess. So go to CNET.com go to downloads and look up 1394 Drivers. There are all kinds of Driver Updates there. Not sure which one you would need so nor am I sure if it's broad spectrum or not. I can tell you there are over 300 drivers that pop up in the search field.









Hope this helps you get what you're after. Good luck.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Yes, the MoBo has a 1394 port. And the drivers are not on the disc. I also made windows search for the drivers on the disc, but it did not find it. And I went to the Asus Official Download page for the Crosshair IV Extreme http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...reme/#download, but there is also nothing, that's why I am asking here...

I read that the ieee 1394 drivers come by default with Windows 7, that's why it's not on the disc, but if you have it on your disc, send it me please ! It should be the same driver for the both MoBo


i just checked my driver disk and 1394 drivers are on my disk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i just checked my driver disk and 1394 drivers are on my disk


Where would one look for the 1394 driver on the Extreme driver disc bo?









I just looked at my disc it must be the JMicron drivers. Correct?









~Ceadder


----------



## maxto252

hello, I have a question. First sorry for my English







. I tried to synch my memory in the bios. Putting the smallest divisor and the pc never started. Did you too?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxto252*


hello, I have a question. First sorry for my English







. I tried to synch my memory in the bios. Putting the smallest divisor and the pc never started. Did you too?


Look on the Motherboard. The little red button where it says "GoButton"?

Power up if it refuses to POST reach over and hold that button until you hear the System Beep and the System POSTS. Should be able to get it to work in 1333 which is default for the BIOS.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Where would one look for the 1394 driver on the Extreme driver disc bo?









I just looked at my disc it must be the JMicron drivers. Correct?









~Ceadder










i just put my disk in drive and started opening folders i didnt no wheather it was there or not as i never use 1394 but after looking thru folders i found it there
am trying to copy but havent been able to open it yet im pretty good at building machines but aint worth a damn using them yes it was in the j micron


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxto252*


hello, I have a question. First sorry for my English







. I tried to synch my memory in the bios. Putting the smallest divisor and the pc never started. Did you too?


Smallest divisor? Are you talking about the overall speed (1333, 1600, etc...) or the timings (9-9-9-24, 8-8-8-24, etc...)? If you lowered the timings to the lowest numbers that will definitely keep your computer from booting. Or maybe you're talking about the voltage (1.65, 1.45, etc...)? Putting that too low could cause issues too.


----------



## bo40

now to a new queston kinda off topic but has anyone had any tweaking experience with a 5000 black edition processor


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Yeah I want to do 1&3 for the native xfire but if #1 is bad I either have to RMA or use Lucid Crossfire 3:

I've got the directcu's and man they're nice looking. Pretty amazing performance single card too. Can't wait to get my second.


If you have to RMA ASUS will send you a motherboard and then you can send the old motherboard back to ASUS after you have set up your new motherboard

http://service.asus.com/aps/


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i just put my disk in drive and started opening folders i didnt no wheather it was there or not as i never use 1394 but after looking thru folders i found it there
am trying to copy but havent been able to open it yet im pretty good at building machines but aint worth a damn using them yes it was in the j micron


I went to CNET.com and grabbed a software called "Unkown Device Identifier". So now I know exactly which driver I need. It's a IEEE 1394 VIA Technologies Chip, so I need VIA driver (not JMicron).
Everywhere I try to download it, websites redirecting me to Windows Update... but Windows Update didn't solved my problem.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


I went to CNET.com and grabbed a software called "Unkown Device Identifier". So now I know exactly which driver I need. It's a IEEE 1394 VIA Technologies Chip, so I need VIA driver (not JMicron).
Everywhere I try to download it, websites redirecting me to Windows Update... but Windows Update didn't solved my problem.


Have you checked through device manager? I have it on my system and it shows in device manager, just not sure where it came from as I don't use firewire either. After windows only items I took off the disc were the RAID, LAN, Audio and USB3 drivers. Than of course updated windows.

Looks like a windows driver to me. I assume you had device plugged in when doing updates?


----------



## maxto252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13364151*
> Smallest divisor? Are you talking about the overall speed (1333, 1600, etc...) or the timings (9-9-9-24, 8-8-8-24, etc...)? If you lowered the timings to the lowest numbers that will definitely keep your computer from booting. Or maybe you're talking about the voltage (1.65, 1.45, etc...)? Putting that too low could cause issues too.


If I put the smaller the divisor. 1600 ok, 1333 ok, 1066 ok, 800 no, do not start


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13366002*
> Have you checked through device manager? I have it on my system and it shows in device manager, just not sure where it came from as I don't use firewire either. After windows only items I took off the disc were the RAID, LAN, Audio and USB3 drivers. Than of course updated windows.
> 
> Looks like a windows driver to me. I assume you had device plugged in when doing updates?


I got this through device manager :










And I got this thtough Unknown Device Identifier software :










I tried to make device manager search for the driver in System32\Drivers but it didn't find anything...

Thanks to you, I know now which driver version I need to grab.

I just got an idea, I think I know what I need know.

I may need a file called "1394ohci.sys.mui" located in a folder called "en-en" in "C:\Windows\System32\drivers". Maybe it's the folder "en-en", I don't know because I have a french version of Windows 7, and mine is "fr-fr" and you probably have an english version, so I guess it's "en-en".


----------



## Davitz

Alright, so I slimmed down to 1 stick of Ram, stuck it in a slot I wasn't using before. GPU in Slot 3, fresh install of drivers. Still failed, changed the stick to the other, still failed. Each time I shut down the comp to change something I booted by using MEM-OK to make sure it was regestering the RAM and setting it to compatible specs.

Checking the board's caps tonight, just to make sure, but im 99% sure that ASUS wouldn't cheap on caps at all especially on a Enthusiast Overclocker's board.

Gonna have to wait till the new GPU gets here to fully test.

Also, the way I installed, I inserted the windows disk, clicked format on C:, completed, installed windows fresh on C:. Made sure plug & play PCI was enabled in BIOS, inserted CIVE mobo disk and installed chipset and the whole nine yards, did all windows updates and then went on Asus' site and downloaded CCC and the drivers directly from them, making sure that it was a clean and fresh install.

A friend brought up the question, did you update your BIOS? Not that I know of, I just put the mobo disk in and let that install whatever was on it.

So guys, do I have to manually do the BIOS or should it have done it through the disk? @[email protected] Cause I swear if its just that I forgot to do the BIOS ima rage at myself.

Lol xD

@*Tweeky*

I saw that this morning, but i've been trying to get ahold of Asus support since yesterday and NO ONE picks up the dang phone. Rings, dead air, eventual hangup on their end.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13366862*
> I got this through device manager :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got this thtough Unknown Device Identifier software :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make device manager search for the driver in System32\Drivers but it didn't find anything...
> 
> Thanks to you, I know now which driver version I need to grab.
> 
> I just got an idea, I think I know what I need know.
> 
> I may need a file called "1394ohci.sys.mui" located in a folder called "en-en" in "C:\Windows\System32\drivers". Maybe it's the folder "en-en", I don't know because I have a french version of Windows 7, and mine is "fr-fr" and you probably have an english version, so I guess it's "en-en".


Here it is, you're correct but on my english version it's in the en-US.

I wonder if it comes with the USB3.0 package on the disc.

I did a quick search and found it here http://www.drivermax.com/driver/drivers.php?computer_id=21A49C5JC9MI82JDIFV33N64F8G9V1&iduser=230972 but I have no idea of how trust worthy this site is (use with caution).


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxto252;13366293*
> If I put the smaller the divisor. 1600 ok, 1333 ok, 1066 ok, 800 no, do not start


Oh ok... Those are your ram speeds in Mhz... 1333 is the lowest most people would go with DDR3, although you usually want higher speeds, not lower speeds. 1600 is the most common speed, and is probably what you want to set yours at.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxto252;13366293*
> If I put the smaller the divisor. 1600 ok, 1333 ok, 1066 ok, 800 no, do not start


Welcome...

What are your system specification? Suggest you go to "User CP" and then fill out the "Edit System" section so it shows what configuration you have in your computer. This will also ask for your RAM brand and specified speeds as per the manufacturer. Then I believe memebers would be able to help you out much better.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13364203*
> now to a new queston kinda off topic but has anyone had any tweaking experience with a 5000 black edition processor










Yes! I still have mine. Was fun to bench with! I got a GHz OC on it but could prob get more out of it with the knowledge I have today and a good board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxto252;13366293*
> If I put the smaller the divisor. 1600 ok, 1333 ok, 1066 ok, 800 no, do not start


What bios revision? Because the first one or two would not post at 800 no matter what. It was a bug.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Here it is, you're correct but on my english version it's in the en-US.

I wonder if it comes with the USB3.0 package on the disc.

I did a quick search and found it here http://www.drivermax.com/driver/driv...&iduser=230972 but I have no idea of how trust worthy this site is (use with caution).


I have tried all, but didn't worked, I give up for now. Thanks for the help


----------



## Davitz

A friend brought up the question, did you update your BIOS? Not that I know of, I just put the mobo disk in and let that install whatever was on it.

So guys, do I have to manually do the BIOS or should it have done it through the disk? @[email protected] Cause I swear if its just that I forgot to do the BIOS ima rage at myself.

As well, I saw that a few people are experiencing BSOD because of old NIC drivers, im going to check what version was installed on my mobo and if its the old one, update it.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


A friend brought up the question, did you update your BIOS? Not that I know of, I just put the mobo disk in and let that install whatever was on it.

So guys, do I have to manually do the BIOS or should it have done it through the disk? @[email protected] Cause I swear if its just that I forgot to do the BIOS ima rage at myself.

As well, I saw that a few people are experiencing BSOD because of old NIC drivers, im going to check what version was installed on my mobo and if its the old one, update it.


What are you doing exactly when you get BSOD?

I read that you have installed 11.4 driver from AMD.

I have just got my new computer, coming with a brand new 6790, and I can tell you that with 11.4 new driver, I was only experiencing BSOD.

So, not sure what your problem is, but maybe try the driver that come first with your graphic card, and not the most up-to-date driver.


----------



## Davitz

the driver with the gpu was installed when the original crash happened. Was 11.3

Can be anything from gaming to idling to downloading. Im really guessing its the NIC driver since if you're connected to the net and that throws a code, yikes. That or a faulty GPU, new GPU should be in tomorrow.

<3 Canada Computers shipping.


----------



## adcantu

could be the NIC issue. I use wireless so I havent even tried out my ethernet.

as for the 6970, Ive been running fine on 11.4 for about 2 months now.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


could be the NIC issue. I use wireless so I havent even tried out my ethernet.

as for the 6970, Ive been running fine on 11.4 for about 2 months now.


Since I am running the driver provided in the box with the 6970, I have no problem, and I'm not using Wireless, only Ethernet.

With 11.4 driver from AMD, I only got BSOD, for example while playing .mkv with VLC or MPC-HC, or Youtube video, etc.

*EDIT*: But I think you probably get right by saying it could be a NIC issue. I remember that I got a BSOD, even with the provided driver. Also during the BSOD, there was something related with tcp/ip on the screen. And I also remember that I have updated the NIC driver at a moment, so this update may have solved the issue. Right now, I have the Intel Network Connection 16.2.49.0. Could be found on the Intel website.

I will give a new try to the 11.4 driver soon.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


the driver with the gpu was installed when the original crash happened. Was 11.3

Can be anything from gaming to idling to downloading. Im really guessing its the NIC driver since if you're connected to the net and that throws a code, yikes. That or a faulty GPU, new GPU should be in tomorrow.

<3 Canada Computers shipping.


Try the new NIC driver version 16.2.49.0 from Intel : http://downloadcenter.intel.com/

Ethernet Components > Ethernet Controllers > Intel 82583V


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I cant believe that I forgot about the NIC driver







stupid driver that made ya BSOD!!!! 
intel


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I'm attempting 4.0 again.

I've set up like this:
CPU Bus 250
Vcore 1.43v
NB 1.11v
CPU/NB 1.14v
HT 1.2v
NB Speed 2500Mhz

Temps are:
CPU 37c @minor load(Folding is paused)
NB 52c
SB 41c

RAM is set to 1333 1667







. When I went back into my BIOS to make the necessary changes I noticed D.O.C.P. was not active and my RAM was downclocked to 1062. Not sure how that happened cause I was pretty certain that I had reset it to 1333. But the system was active. My system is set to Manual. LLC and CPU LLC has not been messed with.

Just wanted to start out as close to base clocks as possible and will work through there since that's where I was last time and having 3 hours of stability before my first BlueScreen.

So I'm gonna restart Prime95 and see what happens.









**Update** BSoD ran through so quick I couldn't get the number for it.
So... enabled:

RAM 1667
CPU LLC 100%
CPU/NB LLC 100%

And left all previous settings in place. System POSTed for the first time in 1600 which is a minor miracle to me.







:

Ran MaxxMEM2 without issue.Damn this is some fast RAM in CAS 9 settings. These Sticks are AWESOME!!!










*Update #2* BSoD
Changed:
CPUv to 1.45v
CPU/NBv 1.24v

*Update 3* BlackScreened.
CPUv back to 1.43v
CPU/NBv 1.3v

*Update 4* BSOD quicker. Probably should tweak the NB Freq if this one fails.(Anyone?)








Disabled OV Don't know if I was supposed to to that earlier. It's done now.
CPU/NB to 1.38v

My apologies I'm using this post to keep track of what I'm doing more than updating you fellas. I hope it's entertaining at least.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay I'm attempting 4.0 again.

I've set up like this:
CPU Bus 250
Vcore 1.43v
NB 1.11v
CPU/NB 1.14v
HT 1.2v
NB Speed 2500Mhz

Temps are:
CPU 37c @minor load(Folding is paused)
NB 52c
SB 41c

RAM is set to 1333 1667







. When I went back into my BIOS to make the necessary changes I noticed D.O.C.P. was not active and my RAM was downclocked to 1062. Not sure how that happened cause I was pretty certain that I had reset it to 1333. But the system was active. My system is set to Manual. LLC and CPU LLC has not been messed with.

Just wanted to start out as close to base clocks as possible and will work through there since that's where I was last time and having 3 hours of stability before my first BlueScreen.

So I'm gonna restart Prime95 and see what happens.









**Update** BSoD ran through so quick I couldn't get the number for it.
So... enabled:

RAM 1667
CPU LLC 100%
CPU/NB LLC 100%

And left all previous settings in place. System POSTed for the first time in 1600 which is a minor miracle to me.







:

Ran MaxxMEM2 without issue.Damn this is some fast RAM in CAS 9 settings. These Sticks are AWESOME!!!









*Update #2* BSoD
Changed:
CPUv to 1.45v
CPU/NBv 1.24v

*Update 3* BlackScreened.
CPUv back to 1.43v
CPU/NBv 1.3v

*Update 4* BSOD quicker. Probably should tweak the NB Freq if this one fails.(Anyone?)








Disabled OV Don't know if I was supposed to to that earlier. It's done now.
CPU/NB to 1.38v

My apologies I'm using this post to keep track of what I'm doing more than updating you fellas. I hope it's entertaining at least.









~Ceadder










BSoD ...124 looked it up. Hardware issue. Duh! Gee George, I weren't aware of that.









So I left everything but NB Speed alone. Set that to 2750. But I'm wondering what I need to do to tighten things up. I've had people tell me to run 2600, but I can't because my NB only increases/decreases in increments of 250. Not unless I'm missing the setting adjustment option and don't realize it.

I may have to bump my RAM back to 1333 until I can get the







stable. Geez I hope not. I got this pair of 4GB sticks cause I wanted to run 8GBs at stock speeds in 2 slots.









Is anyone awake? Could use some assistance.









~Ceadder


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13373216*
> I cant believe that I forgot about the NIC driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid driver that made ya BSOD!!!!
> intel


So, now is it OK? No more BSOD?


----------



## Freakn

Just installed 1090T and am playing with it at 4.2 with 1.45 core.

Temps topped out at 45 (socket, cores showed 30 i think) so should have more head room left to play with.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13376179*
> Just installed 1090T and am playing with it at 4.2 with 1.45 core.
> 
> Temps topped out at 45 (socket, cores showed 30 i think) so should have more head room left to play with.


Have you run Stable running Prime95?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13376179*
> Just installed 1090T and am playing with it at 4.2 with 1.45 core.
> 
> Temps topped out at 45 (socket, cores showed 30 i think) so should have more head room left to play with.


As Ceadderman said, is that 45*C while running Prime95? If so you have excellent temps then and you should shoot a bit higher then. What was your ambient temp by the way? Also, what software are you using to watch your temps? It is known that "some" software packaged require an offset in order to be showing the correct temp. With your rad setup I don't believe you should be having any problems though but just to make sure all the "T's" are crossed and all your "I's" are dotted. I was sooooo happy when I saw a load temp of about 48*C when I first got my hexa core. I then learned that the 1090T's required the temp recording software to have an offset. It was like 13-14*C off of the real CPU temp placing me in the 60*C area instead of that nice little 48*C.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13376988*
> As Ceadderman said, is that 45*C while running Prime95? If so you have excellent temps then and you should shoot a bit higher then. What was your ambient temp by the way? Also, what software are you using to watch your temps? It is known that "some" software packaged require an offset in order to be showing the correct temp. With your rad setup I don't believe you should be having any problems though but just to make sure all the "T's" are crossed and all your "I's" are dotted. I was sooooo happy when I saw a load temp of about 48*C when I first got my hexa core. I then learned that the 1090T's required the temp recording software to have an offset. It was like 13-14*C off of the real CPU temp placing me in the 60*C area instead of that nice little 48*C.


About the temp, is it the same for te 1100T? Does the software need to have an offset? If, yes, how do you do that?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13375504*
> BSoD ...124 looked it up. Hardware issue. Duh! Gee George, I weren't aware of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I left everything but NB Speed alone. Set that to 2750. But I'm wondering what I need to do to tighten things up. I've had people tell me to run 2600, but I can't because my NB only increases/decreases in increments of 250. Not unless I'm missing the setting adjustment option and don't realize it.
> 
> I may have to bump my RAM back to 1333 until I can get the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable. Geez I hope not. I got this pair of 4GB sticks cause I wanted to run 8GBs at stock speeds in 2 slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone awake? Could use some assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Have you gotten your OC stable yet? If not I know I have a different CPU, but I was running my NB at 3000 on my 4GHz OC and my HT link speed at 2500. I don't know if that would help at all. Looks like the rest of your settings are similar to mine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13373763*
> Okay I'm attempting 4.0 again.
> 
> I've set up like this:
> CPU Bus 250
> Vcore 1.43v
> NB 1.11v
> CPU/NB 1.14v
> HT 1.2v
> NB Speed 2500Mhz
> 
> Temps are:
> CPU 37c @minor load(Folding is paused)
> NB 52c
> SB 41c
> 
> RAM is set to 1333 1667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I went back into my BIOS to make the necessary changes I noticed D.O.C.P. was not active and my RAM was downclocked to 1062. Not sure how that happened cause I was pretty certain that I had reset it to 1333. But the system was active. My system is set to Manual. LLC and CPU LLC has not been messed with.
> 
> Just wanted to start out as close to base clocks as possible and will work through there since that's where I was last time and having 3 hours of stability before my first BlueScreen.
> 
> So I'm gonna restart Prime95 and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Update** BSoD ran through so quick I couldn't get the number for it.
> So... enabled:
> 
> RAM 1667
> CPU LLC 100%
> CPU/NB LLC 100%
> 
> And left all previous settings in place. System POSTed for the first time in 1600 which is a minor miracle to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Ran MaxxMEM2 without issue.Damn this is some fast RAM in CAS 9 settings. These Sticks are AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update #2* BSoD
> Changed:
> CPUv to 1.45v
> CPU/NBv 1.24v
> 
> *Update 3* BlackScreened.
> CPUv back to 1.43v
> CPU/NBv 1.3v
> 
> *Update 4* BSOD quicker. Probably should tweak the NB Freq if this one fails.(Anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled OV Don't know if I was supposed to to that earlier. It's done now.
> CPU/NB to 1.38v
> 
> *Update 5* BSoD ...124 looked it up. Hardware issue. Duh! Gee George, I weren't aware of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I left everything but NB Speed alone. Set that to 2750. But I'm wondering what I need to do to tighten things up. I've had people tell me to run 2600, but I can't because my NB only increases/decreases in increments of 250. Not unless I'm missing the setting adjustment option and don't realize it.
> 
> I may have to bump my RAM back to 1333 until I can get the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable. Geez I hope not. I got this pair of 4GB sticks cause I wanted to run 8GBs at stock speeds in 2 slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone awake? Could use some assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Anyone have any ideas what my next step should be? I've been holding off Doing anything further so I can get this system stable. It doesn't take very long for Prime95 to cause instability. The Last 2 times the system BSoD'ed in less than 5 minutes flat. Actually the 4th attempt was Windows Experience that crashed it.







lol

Should I try to bump HT up and leave NB where it's at maybe?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13377101*
> Anyone have any ideas what my next step should be? I've been holding off Doing anything further so I can get this system stable. It doesn't take very long for Prime95 to cause instability. The Last 2 times the system BSoD'ed in less than 5 minutes flat. Actually the 4th attempt was Windows Experience that crashed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The NB speed increments will change based on your fsb. At 250 they will be one thing, but if you raise or lower it they will change. In fact all your increments will change. RAM, HT link speed... etc..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13377119*
> The NB speed increments will change based on your fsb. At 250 they will be one thing, but if you raise or lower it they will change. In fact all your increments will change. RAM, HT link speed... etc..


Okay that makes sense. 250 is the mark I set so I cannot change NB without lowering the BUS. Okay.

So I think I'll try upping the HT Speed. How bout HT Voltage?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13377134*
> Okay that makes sense. 250 is the mark I set so I cannot change NB without lowering the BUS. Okay.
> 
> So I think I'll try upping the HT Speed. How bout HT Voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I had my HT speed at 2500 and left the voltage on auto, so I couldn't tell you for sure. The only voltages I touched were vcore and NB, which I had at 1.4 and 1.3 respectively.


----------



## bo40

i just placed an order for this OCZ Cryo-Z
now when it gets here and i get it installed i am gonna see how far i can push this 1100T


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13377150*
> I had my HT speed at 2500 and left the voltage on auto, so I couldn't tell you for sure. The only voltages I touched were vcore and NB, which I had at 1.4 and 1.3 respectively.


Hmm







Okay so then you probably didn't mess with your HT Voltage either then. My VCore is still set to 1.43 and I really haven't much messed with that. I'm running 1.38 on the CPU/NB so maybe that's my issue? That I adjusted the wrong voltage setting...

...







I think that might be it. I boosted NB but didn't boost the Voltage and instead boosted the CPU/NB which didn't power the higher NB speed. I'm such a dumbass.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13376128*
> So, now is it OK? No more BSOD?


Yeah the new drivers are good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13377134*
> Okay that makes sense. 250 is the mark I set so I cannot change NB without lowering the BUS. Okay.
> 
> So I think I'll try upping the HT Speed. How bout HT Voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ok, keep the HT as close to 2000 as possible anything more will just degrade performance.

Work on one freq at a time making sure it is stable along the way.

I personally got my timings as low as I could and then checked stability. Then moved on to the NB speed checked for stability. Then the core speed, and checked for stability. That way I know which voltage I need to change.

For voltages,

NB speed = CPU/NB voltage
Ram speed = RAM or CPU/NB voltage
core speed= CPU voltage
FSB = NB voltage


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13377468*
> Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so then you probably didn't mess with your HT Voltage either then. My VCore is still set to 1.43 and I really haven't much messed with that. I'm running 1.38 on the CPU/NB so maybe that's my issue? That I adjusted the wrong voltage setting...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that might be it. I boosted NB but didn't boost the Voltage and instead boosted the CPU/NB which didn't power the higher NB speed. I'm such a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


This may help you with what HT Link Speed to run http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/555061-guide-am3-cpus-ram-speed-faster.html

For my setup I did give HT Voltage a slight bump up to 1.225v.

I still go with the old school way of adjusting for P95 errors,
BSOD = usually lack of Vcore
"Worker has failed" error usually means lack of CPU/NB voltage (first attempt this adjustment) and if that doesn't help than usually lack of Dram Voltage.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13377529*
> Yeah the new drivers are good.
> 
> Ok, keep the HT as close to 2000 as possible anything more will just degrade performance.
> 
> Work on one freq at a time making sure it is stable along the way.
> 
> I personally got my timings as low as I could and then checked stability. Then moved on to the NB speed checked for stability. Then the core speed, and checked for stability. That way I know which voltage I need to change.
> 
> For voltages,
> 
> NB speed = CPU/NB voltage
> Ram speed = RAM or CPU/NB voltage
> core speed= CPU voltage
> FSB = NB voltage


Okay so to stabilize the Front Side Bus I should be tweaking the NB voltage. Gotcha. I can't believe I messed with the CPU/NB for that. No wonder my Clocks were more stable when I hadn't done anything but change the setting on the BUS.









Okay I'ma shut down and reverse what I don't need to mess with gonna lower that CPU/NB probably to about 1.24 again since my RAM decided it liked that setting before I jacked it up higher. lol That means lowering the NB speed a bit too it seems. Geezus can't believe I got all that wrong. Least it wasn't catastrophic.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm really starting to lose my patience with this board. I've got no multiplier showing up in my BIOS. My multiplier is locked in at 16. I've checked everything and there is no way to change it. Anyone else running 1902 have the same issue with theirs? I've looked in both D.O.C.P. and Manual Settings.

I've got Turbo Unlocker disabled as well as the pre supplied OC settings.

I set all voltages back to default.

BUS is back to 250 when I realized I couldn't tweak the multiplier.

The reason I did so was once again I had Blue Screen with first number 124 but I also got the last number of 175. When I looked it up in google 175 seems to be a GPU reference. So does that mean I have to boost my GPU or does it mean I have to adjust the PCI Speed.

For now I'm gonna Crash before I end up doing something I might regret later like throwing my Tower out this second story window. I might have to run stock for Chimpin.
















Nvm I figured it out. I'm headed off now so I can tackle this a bit more bright eyed and bushy tailed later on.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just wish I did not have finals and crap to do otherwise i could have saved ya a bit of head scratching







I've only got one more paper to write and will be on later to help where ever I can so that we can get ya up as much as possible for the CC


----------



## Davitz

*Well, when I uninstall the intel driver in windows, it auto reinstalls due to live updates. Now, I saved the setup file to my partition, so when I do my clean format/install tomorrow im going to not dl the one from the disk and only hit run from the one in my partition. So that should fix that. Also going to run Ada64 Stress Test CPU, Mem, FSB, HD and Furmark at the same time and have my monitoring software active.*

ROG GPU-Z (for logging and the good stuff)
Ada64 self monitors
Task manager (to make sure the RAM is actually being stressed.

*If I don't crash in 4-8h I can call the parts stable and declare the issue a driver issue correct?*

Ran Furmark Stability test for a bit today too and my GPU never passed 54C so its not failing due to heat. I mean sure it was only 20 min but still o-o no failures and nothing past 54C....Directcu is a beast. Also found out that my card downclocked itself to 725 Core, bumped that back upto 790 :'D

Once these issues are delt with im TOTALLY bumping voltage on both cards to 1.25/1.275 and going for 1GHz core/1190 or 1200 mem.
Soon as that H70 comes in, 4GHz, here I come....again.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13379023*
> *Well, when I uninstall the intel driver in windows, it auto reinstalls due to live updates. Now, I saved the setup file to my partition, so when I do my clean format/install tomorrow im going to not dl the one from the disk and only hit run from the one in my partition. So that should fix that. Also going to run Ada64 Stress Test CPU, Mem, FSB, HD and Furmark at the same time and have my monitoring software active.*
> 
> ROG GPU-Z (for logging and the good stuff)
> Ada64 self monitors
> Task manager (to make sure the RAM is actually being stressed.
> 
> *If I don't crash in 4-8h I can call the parts stable and declare the issue a driver issue correct?*
> 
> Ran Furmark Stability test for a bit today too and my GPU never passed 54C so its not failing due to heat. I mean sure it was only 20 min but still o-o no failures and nothing past 54C....Directcu is a beast. Also found out that my card downclocked itself to 725 Core, bumped that back upto 790 :'D
> 
> Once these issues are delt with im TOTALLY bumping voltage on both cards to 1.25/1.275 and going for 1GHz core/1190 or 1200 mem.
> Soon as that H70 comes in, 4GHz, here I come....again.


yeah I would call it a driver issue for sure.
I keep forgetting about the intel driver causing BSOD's......


----------



## maxto252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Welcome...

What are your system specification? Suggest you go to "User CP" and then fill out the "Edit System" section so it shows what configuration you have in your computer. This will also ask for your RAM brand and specified speeds as per the manufacturer. Then I believe memebers would be able to help you out much better.


Good evening,

When I said that the smallest divisor nefonctionner not because I find the max fsb of the card (310).

I like to know if my overclock this RAM blocks http://www.corsair.com/tw3x4g1600c9d.html

Because with my 965be, I can not 4ghz: (


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxto252*


Good evening,

When I said that the smallest divisor nefonctionner not because I find the max fsb of the card (310).

I like to know if my overclock this RAM blocks http://www.corsair.com/tw3x4g1600c9d.html

Because with my 965be, I can not 4ghz: (


Your mobo should automatically detect the ram and set it at 1333, 9-9-9-24. At least that was what happened with my old Corsair's. From that setting, you should be able to start overclocking without a problem. I remember having some difficulty in getting my old 965BE up to 4.0. I think I got it up to around 3.9 BUT I had an air cooler and I think it was not doing all it should have been.

Try OC'ing that 965BE by using the "multiplier" instead of the FSB. When you adjust your FSB, you are also adjusting NB, RAM and so forth. If you only use the multiplier, you only OC the CPU.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm really starting to lose my patience with this board. I've got no multiplier showing up in my BIOS. My multiplier is locked in at 16. I've checked everything and there is no way to change it. Anyone else running 1902 have the same issue with theirs? I've looked in both D.O.C.P. and Manual Settings.

I've got Turbo Unlocker disabled as well as the pre supplied OC settings.

I set all voltages back to default.

BUS is back to 250 when I realized I couldn't tweak the multiplier.

The reason I did so was once again I had Blue Screen with first number 124 but I also got the last number of 175. When I looked it up in google 175 seems to be a GPU reference. So does that mean I have to boost my GPU or does it mean I have to adjust the PCI Speed.

For now I'm gonna Crash before I end up doing something I might regret later like throwing my Tower out this second story window. I might have to run stock for Chimpin.
















Nvm I figured it out. I'm headed off now so I can tackle this a bit more bright eyed and bushy tailed later on.









~Ceadder










If I recall a 0x124 is usually an error related to IMC stability which should be the CPU/NB volts / speed and 0x101 is usually CPU speed / volts.

Here is the listing of the Microsoft Bluescreen bugcheck codes on the MSDN website.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx

and this is a handy little program for reading the dump files.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## Davitz

So apparently my drivers for my Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller is out of date, as well as JMicron JMB36X Controller, Realtek high Def Audio, and the Renesas USB 3.0.

Anyone know where to find those proper drivers for the Extreme?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


So apparently my drivers for my Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller is out of date, as well as JMicron JMB36X Controller, Realtek high Def Audio, and the Renesas USB 3.0.

Anyone know where to find those proper drivers for the Extreme?


I always grab them from the manufacture. I personally hate the asus version of the realtek drivers because you cant remap the ports.

the PCI IDE controller will be in the chipset driver, the Jmicron should be as well but the other two you can grab from Realtek and Renesas.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


So apparently my drivers for my Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller is out of date, as well as JMicron JMB36X Controller, Realtek high Def Audio, and the Renesas USB 3.0.

Anyone know where to find those proper drivers for the Extreme?


www.ASUS.com should have the up to date drivers.









And my BSoD's were: "050411-40513-01.dmp5/4/2011 7:53:34 AM0x0000012400000000`00000000fffffa80`08d0302800000000`b26cc00000000000`00000175hal.dllhal.dll+12903x64C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\050411-40513-01.dmp4157600276,120"

I'm not sure what hal.dll controls though so any thoughts?

+Rep awarded for awesome info. Now I don't have to race to get the info copied.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Nobody? How about Prime95? 2, 3 or 4 cores of Blend?

I went back to default settings rolled BUS back to 200, changed the multiplier to x20, disabled Core Unlocker and set RAM to 1600.

So where do we go from here?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13384765*
> So apparently my drivers for my Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller is out of date, as well as JMicron JMB36X Controller, Realtek high Def Audio, and the Renesas USB 3.0.
> 
> Anyone know where to find those proper drivers for the Extreme?


Go here.

Select mobo.

Go to download tab and then, select your OS.

Now you will have all of the available drivers and such... even back dated ones should you need to go back for any reason.


----------



## gregcade

Does anyone have ever had or read a problem about the CPU fan at boot?

I often need to reboot in the aim of the RPM CPU fan being detected properly.

It often happens when I boot for the first time of the day. I always shutdown the computer at night. I have tried with the power supply completely shutdown, and not shutdown, but it doesn't change.

My CPU fan is configured to work at 50% RPM, and when the problem happens, the CPU fan is not out of control, and keeps working at 50% RPM.

I have also checked the physical connection, it happears to be OK, so I really don't know why it happens...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13389090*
> Does anyone have ever had or read a problem about the CPU fan at boot?
> 
> I often need to reboot in the aim of the RPM CPU fan being detected properly.
> 
> It often happens when I boot for the first time of the day. I always shutdown the computer at night. I have tried with the power supply completely shutdown, and not shutdown, but it doesn't change.
> 
> My CPU fan is configured to work at 50% RPM, and when the problem happens, the CPU fan is not out of control, and keeps working at 50% RPM.
> 
> I have also checked the physical connection, it happears to be OK, so I really don't know why it happens...


Try using a different PWM fan to see if you get the same problem. If you do not, then the problem is the fan itself. If you do, you should (and already probably have) reviewed your fan settings in BIOS or through FanXpert (AI Suits).


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Is there any updated BIOS for the Extreme yet?


----------



## Davitz

HM, it appears as though all the drivers cept the LAN are actually upto date o-o.

Or at least windows isnt letting me install the new ones and its saying "Naw these are good enough" :\

Oh and Crossfire is SEXY









EDIT//

PROBLEM FIXED! (I hope once and for all)

Who wants to guess what the culprit was?

HINT:

When I saw it I yelled: "ARE YOU FOR ****** SERIOUS?"


----------



## Kahbrohn

Disabled BIOS setting???


----------



## Davitz

Nope, even sillier
Inb4 Flux Capacitor


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Nope, even sillier
Inb4 Flux Capacitor


well in my setup my first cpu was the 1075 and it would go to 4025 but no higher then swapped up to 1100T same thing then swapped memory to 16 gigs ocz gold 1333 and it goes way over what it didthis is what it is now and it will go higher http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Nope, even sillier
Inb4 Flux Capacitor


Man... You have me stumped so it has got to be something really really obvious... like, not having had the drivers installed to begin with???

(This is like the time Mrs. Kah couldn't get the new toaster to work... until Uncle Kah figured on plugging it in...)


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13390965*
> Man... You have me stumped so it has got to be something really really obvious... like, not having had the drivers installed to begin with???
> 
> (This is like the time Mrs. Kah couldn't get the new toaster to work... until Uncle Kah figured on plugging it in...)


After 3 fresh installs of windows and a week of **** WTH IS THIS!?

I take my computer down to install my crossfire and put on the bluetooth addon.
Finish up turn the computer back on (had previously dled the profiles for xfire) windows installer pops up.

"Okay, no probs its installing my new gpu drivers" *click*

Huh? Razer Lycosa, N52TE, Razer Naga, Bluetooth Device *a few others*

WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE 500GB

*insert facepalm*

It never installed that before, never installed the compatibility driver for my hard drive. Well, no wonder it was crashing, the HD was restarting and forcing all other things to shut down and restart.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hehehehehehe.... That would do it!

Probably installed several things at a time and one of those installs conflicted with the HDD driver installation therefore cancelling it or something.

Don't you just hate when stuff like that happens??? Glad it did get worked out though.

Don't feel bad. I installed my sound card drivers... perfect... but they don't work. Pull the card out, re-fit it, delete drivers, reinstall... even did the registry clean up and all... no sound from my card.

Frustrated, I decide to tackle another issue I had that required me to go into the BIOS and I suddenly come upon this BIOS setting mentioning that the on-board sound card was to be used... I reconnected mym speakers to the on-board sound card and viola! sound! Faceslap... faceslap... faceslap... Disabled on-board sound and my soundcard worked perfectly.


----------



## Davitz

On the Lappy atm, but stress testing cpu for this on a Hyper 212+

3.8GHz (200x19) volts auto (1.45)
2600MHz NB volts auto (1.38)
1600MHz RAM 8-8-8-24 @ 1.55v

40 min so far and CoreTemp is reporting 54C while AISuite is reporting 52C...now which one to actually use?


----------



## superhead91

Well I've got my rig at 4093MHz with the RAM at 1600 6-8-6-21-1T 1600 and ran 50 passes of linx with no crashes. Let's hope prime95 or OCCT don't kill it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hope you guys are all folding for the chimp challenge! No gaming for 10 days for me. We need that jade monkey back from EVGA!!!!!! Plus lots of great prizes!


----------



## Havoknova

The AtX mobo and EATX mobo difference???just the width right??but the length of the atx and eatx is just the same???

Thats y im askin coz i bought a dander den torture rack and the largest it take is atx mobo..i saw a formula fit on it its so i guess extreme fits too..

CAnt wait to build my next rig..


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


The AtX mobo and EATX mobo difference???just the width right??but the length of the atx and eatx is just the same???

Thats y im askin coz i bought a dander den torture rack and the largest it take is atx mobo..i saw a formula fit on it its so i guess extreme fits too..

CAnt wait to build my next rig..


extreme is a eatx


----------



## Havoknova

Is the hole mount pattern..of the atx and eatx...if its the same then it should fit....


----------



## Davitz

*The extreme is one inch wider and requires 9 total screws.*

Also, here she is, all fixed up.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


The extreme is one inch wider and requires 9 total screws.


The formula requires 9 screws as well... Here's a comparison.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


The formula requires 9 screws as well... Here's a comparison.










Pretty cool then..

The danger den torture rack is goin to be awesome if i set it up...cant wait for tomorrow..


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


*The extreme is one inch wider and requires 9 total screws.*

Also, here she is, all fixed up.


What's the temp and voltage monitor in the lower left corner?


----------



## Davitz

AISuite, comes with the extreme on the install disk.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


AISuite, comes with the extreme on the install disk.


Oh well I have it too, but mine doesn't look like that...


----------



## superhead91

Well forget using stress tests... I ran 50 passes of linx and an hour of OCCT and had no problems with my OC. I start playing NFS Hot Pursuit and it BSODs within 10 minutes. I bumped up the vcore a bit to 1.45 and haven't had any problems since, except when playing bc2, I was having some freezing issues. Every few minutes the game would freeze up for 2 or 3 seconds. I'm not sure if this is a CPU, GPU, or network problem, I just thought maybe it was my CPU because of the overclock and because bc2 is a CPU intensive game. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13394623*
> Hope you guys are all folding for the chimp challenge! No gaming for 10 days for me. We need that jade monkey back from EVGA!!!!!! Plus lots of great prizes!


Been so since yesterday. Don't know if I can go 10 days w/o gaming but I'm glad I haven't sold my 360 yet.







lolz

Still don't know how nobody seems to want it. $190 for a 360 and 11 games one of them 2 months old? Crazy.









Ahhhh well here's to Chimpin on the Crosshair IV. OCNChimpin is ranked number 4 but we're number 1 in the list.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davitz

So im a tard, I need the exact process to install the intel NIC drivers.

Device manager, uninstall, DO NOT click uninstall software, and then double click on the new driver install? With the ethernet cable unplugged obviously so windows update doesn't install it again?

Cause what I did was dl the latest driver, and through the setup of that one, removed the old drivers and then started setup again and installed the new. But it installed the old ones again. 3:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Well forget using stress tests... I ran 50 passes of linx and an hour of OCCT and had no problems with my OC. I start playing NFS Hot Pursuit and it BSODs within 10 minutes. I bumped up the vcore a bit to 1.45 and haven't had any problems since, except when playing bc2, I was having some freezing issues. Every few minutes the game would freeze up for 2 or 3 seconds. I'm not sure if this is a CPU, GPU, or network problem, I just thought maybe it was my CPU because of the overclock and because bc2 is a CPU intensive game. Any thoughts?


 Most consider running Prime95 for stress testing for 12-24 hrs to ensure stability. Than use LinX, ITB and maybe some OCCT.


----------



## JCG

Sad & happy day for me today - switching to the other side. Got a 2500k and P8P67 EVO. Would have loved to get an ASUS Maximus IV but it's Â£100+ above my budget.







I love everything ROG ..


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Most consider running Prime95 for stress testing for 12-24 hrs to ensure stability. Than use LinX, ITB and maybe some OCCT.


Yeah, I just hate not being able to use my computer for that long... lol...


----------



## Cylas

More Crosshair V and Sabertooth Information, with the 990 Chipset


----------



## Davitz

Decided to say fk it to the intel drivers and got me a USB wireless network adapter. Thing doesn't bottle neck my signal so all is cool and no more bluescreens


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Decided to say fk it to the intel drivers and got me a USB wireless network adapter. Thing doesn't bottle neck my signal so all is cool and no more bluescreens










I've got one of these on an 802.11n network and I play online games without any problems at all. My download speeds aren't phenomenal but it gets the job done.


----------



## Kahbrohn

I actually got one of those Microtrend USB wireless network adapters at CompUSA to replace the Dlink adapter that died on me and you know what? I wound up with at least a 25% improved signal with a usb adapter that was like 80% smaller than the dlink it was replacing. Using the same usb port, rig sitting in the same location and all. Cost me $27 (price error) but real price was like $35 (still decent).


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I've got one of these on an 802.11n network and I play online games without any problems at all. My download speeds aren't phenomenal but it gets the job done.


Thats what i did when im getting bsod on lan...hehe but now i fixed the problem of my lan..And im using lan with no problem..


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I actually got one of those Microtrend USB wireless network adapters at CompUSA to replace the Dlink adapter that died on me and you know what? I wound up with at least a 25% improved signal with a usb adapter that was like 80% smaller than the dlink it was replacing. Using the same usb port, rig sitting in the same location and all. Cost me $27 (price error) but real price was like $35 (still decent).


Well i got a usb wireless from rosewell for 10 bucks (onsale at newegg last time) and it work like a charm...


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Decided to say fk it to the intel drivers and got me a USB wireless network adapter. Thing doesn't bottle neck my signal so all is cool and no more bluescreens










I got the same problem last time but i fixed it...its pretty easy to do...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Well i got a usb wireless from rosewell for 10 bucks (onsale at newegg last time) and it work like a charm...


My company sent me one once (as a gift or something) and it REALLY got hot. I quit using it. I know it was that particular model that had a problem though so I wont say ALL Rosewill's are bad. But 10 atta-boys are instantly wiped out with one screw up. I guess I'm just too old fashioned. And the price of $10 now that's a deal!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Thats what i did when im getting bsod on lan...hehe but now i fixed the problem of my lan..And im using lan with no problem..


i dont understand why you ahe having bluescreens from your lan i have had my board since november and never had a bluescreen caused by my lan knew of problem before starting up first time so downloaded latest driver from intel and loaded it instead of one on disk and presto no problem


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13406031*
> i dont understand why you ahe having bluescreens from your lan i have had my board since november and never had a bluescreen caused by my lan knew of problem before starting up first time so downloaded latest driver from intel and loaded it instead of one on disk and presto no problem


Well i solve mine by

1)download it from asus site..intel lan driver...

2) uninstall ur lan driver completely (bsod piece of s h i t driver)

3)restart (unplug all means of net on ur computer : lan wire or wireless if u got 1)

4)install ur new driver on divice manager..its goin to ask u if u want to use net or MANUALLY install it by browsing ur files..
Pick the manual browse...pick the file u download from asus..

And viola u got u a none bsoding lan driver


----------



## Davitz

Updated pics:


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13406523*
> Updated pics:


Clean buildbro..good job


----------



## Davitz

Thanks!

I'm a bit irked by how my 6 pins are routed so i'll prolly break out some black tie-wraps and have at em later xD Im a total perfectionist. Which is bad, but so good in other ways. When I do something its big, its flashy, its beautiful and its clean as all hell.

Heck, yall should see my UI for WoW (can't take credit for it though, I dl'd it from WoW Interface)

Gotta say, I love how your water setup is! (I think you posted pics a few days or last week ago?)


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13406796*
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm a bit irked by how my 6 pins are routed so i'll prolly break out some black tie-wraps and have at em later xD Im a total perfectionist. Which is bad, but so good in other ways. When I do something its big, its flashy, its beautiful and its clean as all hell.
> 
> Heck, yall should see my UI for WoW (can't take credit for it though, I dl'd it from WoW Interface)
> 
> Gotta say, I love how your water setup is! (I think you posted pics a few days or last week ago?)


Yup just waiting for my torture rack and ill be redoin my loop..i got my radiator stand today...


----------



## Davitz

Awesome! Can't wait to see pics!

I'll be posting more when my H70 comes in


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas;13403758*
> More Crosshair V and Sabertooth Information, with the 990 Chipset


Hmm the TUF looks like it might be coo but am not sure about the V.... nie memory for the V but not the tough, interesting things on the TUF and UEFI on the V !!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13406523*
> Updated pics:


I like your build but your Case makes me glad I got the 932 instead. There is nothing wrong with the Phantom, but the 932 just has a lot more room to play in.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13408594*
> Hmm the TUF looks like it might be coo but am not sure about the V.... nie memory for the V but not the tough, interesting things on the TUF and UEFI on the V !!!!


eclipseaudio4 do you think ASUS is abandoning the Crosshair IV Extreme with the Lucid chip because their are no new bios and the Crosshair V Formula will support CrossFire and SLI? Do you think Lucid chip has a future?


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13408851*
> I like your build but your Case makes me glad I got the 932 instead. There is nothing wrong with the Phantom, but the 932 just has a lot more room to play in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Oh deffinitely! I was originally going to get a HAFX or HAF932 and get all blue fans cause its a gorgeous case with TONS of room and amazing airflow, but its a wee bit too tall for my desk xD. If I remember right its a few inches bigger than the Phantom. I did see the phantom at an enthusiast friend's house and OMG it was beautiful I just had to have it after seeing the front and side profile xD.


----------



## Ceadderman

All good bro. 932 is approximately 5 inches taller +/-. But when you have a board that has buttons on the bottom you want as much room to maneuver as you can get. I'm just glad I don't have more than one GPU at the moment because trying to touch these buttons at the bottom would be next to impossible with my HX850 in the way. Even with the extra inch I have at the bottom.







lulz

Iz zad however. Running 3.6 24/7 while Folding. I probably could have run 3.8 but I didn't want to chance borking the 2 day Fold I'm currently running for CC.









Bright side of this is I learned that my CPU doesn't like running my RAM at stock speed unless I'm OC'ed. So there is that...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davitz

Ceadder, you're gonna hate me but I have my ram running stock at 1600 8-8-8-24 xD
ANd yeah im running 3.8 atm for spring with a 2600 NB but i'll prolly knock it down to 3.6 before I get my H70. Once that H70 is here im getting my 4GHz back :'D


----------



## Havoknova

my rad stand ftw =)



















weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Davitz

Oh that is HAWT and on a sexy case like the Raven? Hoooboy that's gonna be ballin'


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13406349*
> Well i solve mine by
> 
> 1)download it from asus site..intel lan driver...
> 
> 2) uninstall ur lan driver completely (bsod piece of s h i t driver)
> 
> 3)restart (unplug all means of net on ur computer : lan wire or wireless if u got 1)
> 
> 4)install ur new driver on divice manager..its goin to ask u if u want to use net or MANUALLY install it by browsing ur files..
> Pick the manual browse...pick the file u download from asus..
> 
> And viola u got u a none bsoding lan driver


Finally, I am still having BSOD with the Intel driver. It's sometimes happens (e1q62x64.sys).

I use the latest release downloaded from Intel, the 16.2.49.0. Through the device manager, it says it is the version 11.7.32.0

Which one are you using? The beta one from Asus?? 11.7.32.1003 ?

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Too bad you cannot mount the Crosshair Motherboards directly to that. Is conna be a Bish when you have to move it and the Raven nless you're running Koolance quick disconnect couplers.









Wrong place for that though Hak.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13389090*
> Does anyone have ever had or read a problem about the CPU fan at boot?
> 
> I often need to reboot in the aim of the RPM CPU fan being detected properly.
> 
> It often happens when I boot for the first time of the day. I always shutdown the computer at night. I have tried with the power supply completely shutdown, and not shutdown, but it doesn't change.
> 
> My CPU fan is configured to work at 50% RPM, and when the problem happens, the CPU fan is not out of control, and keeps working at 50% RPM.
> 
> I have also checked the physical connection, it happears to be OK, so I really don't know why it happens...


Solved. The cable was twisted. Now I'm using it straight, no problem anymore...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13409669*
> Solved. The cable was twisted. Now I'm using it straight, no problem anymore...












I fail to see how a twisted fan cable can disrupt operation. Is it sleeved?









C'mon guys we need more members Folding for ChimpChallenge. So if you're on the fence about Folding get your butts in gear and GitErDone!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13409642*
> Too bad you cannot mount the Crosshair Motherboards directly to that. Is conna be a Bish when you have to move it and the Raven nless you're running Koolance quick disconnect couplers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong place for that though Hak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Actually that stand is goin to be paired with my danger den torture rack..hehe


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13409637*
> Finally, I am still having BSOD with the Intel driver. It's sometimes happens (e1q62x64.sys).
> 
> I use the latest release downloaded from Intel, the 16.2.49.0. Through the device manager, it says it is the version 11.7.32.0
> 
> Which one are you using? The beta one from Asus?? 11.7.32.1003 ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes i used the beta..


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*











I fail to see how a twisted fan cable can disrupt operation. Is it sleeved?









C'mon guys we need more members Folding for ChimpChallenge. So if you're on the fence about Folding get your butts in gear and GitErDone!









~Ceadder










I'm running my macbook and getting an awesome 413 PPD! heck yeah! lol.... I'm running my 5850 too though so that's a bit more PPD.


----------



## adcantu

413 is better than 0!


----------



## vf-

Where is the motherboard heat sensor on the IV Formula. It's way off than what the little probe I have in the case for reading the ambient case temperature.

According to the probe the case temp is 26/28c but the motherboard reads it as 41c in a small room with two computers which is 27c.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-;13410374*
> Where is the motherboard heat sensor on the IV Formula. It's way off than what the little probe I have in the case for reading the ambient case temperature.
> 
> According to the probe the case temp is 26/28c but the motherboard reads it as 41c in a small room with two computers which is 27c.


Which one? the one that Posts MoBo temp on PCProbe II or the 3 that are header pins that require sensors to be plugged in?

I know where the 3 are but I'm assuming the temp sesor for the MoBo are the reported temps for CPU+NB+SB/4=x. At least that's how it looks when I look at my temps. The number value I came up with is +4c higher though. My MoBo temp is reported at 31c. So I'm not really sure.









Could always call Asus MoBo division on Monday to ask them though.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## vf-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Which one? the one that Posts MoBo temp on PCProbe II or the 3 that are header pins that require sensors to be plugged in?


Yeah thats the one. Displayed in PC Probe II. If it's somewhere near the top of the motherboard... I'm guessing it's because of less moving air because of the H70 and fan shroud covering that area...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vf-*


Yeah thats the one. Displayed in PC Probe II. If it's somewhere near the top of the motherboard... I'm guessing it's because of less moving air because of the H70 and fan shroud covering that area...


Actually I think that it would be at the bottom of the board someplace given that it's reporting 10c less than my SB.

If it were above the CPU and NB it would be reporting much hotter than 31c since heat rises.









~Ceadder


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13410934*
> Actually I think that it would be at the bottom of the board someplace given that it's reporting 10c less than my SB.
> 
> If it were above the CPU and NB it would be reporting much hotter than 31c since heat rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ah, thats probably what it is then. The Go, OC buttons are all at the top of the case. My case has the motherboard reversed since it's one of the old BTX Lian Li cases. All the heat generating from the two 5870's will be hot up there.

It's one of the reasons I'm going to cut the roof to install two 140mm PWM fans to let that bit exhaust more. As the case by default has an exhaust fan for the graphics area, 120mm on the side but I'd imagine that hotter air is at the back of the case where the sensor is.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*











I fail to see how a twisted fan cable can disrupt operation. Is it sleeved?










This is a fan with a 3-pin connector. One for ground (black), one for +12V (red) power, and the last for the tachometer signal (yellow).

By twisted, I was meaning that there was a contact problem with the tachometer cable yellow, well I think it was that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


This is a fan with a 3-pin connector. One for ground (black), one for +12V (red) power, and the last for the tachometer signal (yellow).

By twisted, I was meaning that there was a contact problem with the tachometer cable yellow, well I think it was that.


Ahhh so it was putting pressure on the pin and not getting a clean contact. I understand now. Gotcha.
















*Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

So Ceaddar did u get ur clock stable bro???

Hows folding goin??we first place yet??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13415919*
> So Ceaddar did u get ur clock stable bro???
> 
> Hows folding goin??we first place yet??


Nope had to dial it back to the Clock I knew would work. 3.6Ghz.

Once CC is finished I'll try it again.







:

Good thing I have a 5770 and it can Fold as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13416140*
> Nope had to dial it back to the Clock I knew would work. 3.6Ghz.
> 
> Once CC is finished I'll try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Good thing I have a 5770 and it can Fold as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yea next time after folding event... tell me the basics of folding and ill be doin it in the next event let see what my baby can do hehehe


----------



## Ceadderman

You are Folding though right? That big 6Core can churn out a few -bigadv Clients during Chimp Challenge.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13409737*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how a twisted fan cable can disrupt operation. Is it sleeved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon guys we need more members Folding for ChimpChallenge. So if you're on the fence about Folding get your butts in gear and GitErDone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


please give me the info about folding i definatly will try to muddel thru set up and try it


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13416386*
> You are Folding though right? That big 6Core can churn out a few -bigadv Clients during Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Actually nope..dontknow about it until now..so dont know what to do an how to start...and working right now...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13416516*
> Actually nope..dontknow about it until now..so dont know what to do an how to start...and working right now...


Go to the thread I linked guys. Talk with Zodac or LilChris. Either of whom can help you get started.

I would send you to version 7 but you can't get the right work units from v7 for your HexaCore CPUs'.

zodac will for sure point you in the right direction.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13409894*
> Yes i used the beta..


Ok, beta installed, will see what's going on with this.

Ambient temperature is 29°C.

Through AI Suite II, I got these temperature values:

- CPU 47°C
- MB 35°C
- NB 52°C
- SB 44°C

Inside the case (see the picture), area :

- 1 : 38°C
- 2 : 29°C
- 3 : 29°C

What do you think about the NB temperature? Is it normal?

(And BTW GPU 51°C)


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13416796*
> Go to the thread I linked guys. Talk with Zodac or LilChris. Either of whom can help you get started.
> 
> I would send you to version 7 but you can't get the right work units from v7 for your HexaCore CPUs'.
> 
> zodac will for sure point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


sorry but im not goin to install linux on my machine even in virtual windows i will check around for ourher software i really want to help expecially with my on hand hardware but linux is a no no for me
i just want a simple to run process


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417458*
> sorry but im not goin to install linux on my machine even in virtual windows i will check around for ourher software i really want to help expecially with my on hand hardware but linux is a no no for me


What's wrong with linux?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417473*
> What's wrong with linux?


i dont like it and it means i have to set it up and install it on 4 machines and i really am bad at installing and setting up software in that aspect im really lacking


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417494*
> i dont like it and it means i have to set it up and install it on 4 machines


I don't know what version of linux you've used, but ubuntu takes like 5 min to get installed and running, but hey, it's your choice. If you're not gonna run -bigadv you could at least fold on your GPUs.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417494*
> i dont like it and it means i have to set it up and install it on 4 machines and i really am bad at installing and setting up software in that aspect im really lacking


Hang on I'll link you to a Windows based version or if worse to worse v7.









v6.34 for Win 7 

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13417584*
> Hang on I'll link you to a Windows based version or if worse to worse v7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Can you use v7 to fold -bigadv with windows on a hex-core?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417535*
> I don't know what version of linux you've used, but ubuntu takes like 5 min to get installed and running, but hey, it's your choice. If you're not gonna run -bigadv you could at least fold on your GPUs.


i just installed v7 now need password and where to send credits will try linux and outher set up on anouther machine at least i can be folding on this machine for now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417601*
> Can you use v7 to fold -bigadv with windows on a hex-core?


Not as far as I know. I only have a Quad so if it does I wouldn't know since I can't run -bigadv work units anyway.









But I just linked v6.34 and that one you can.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

*Chimp Challenge Username:OCNChimpin
Chimp Challenge Passkey:3b1e6bbda9ff82c1ac103609fd4d2a78*


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;13417454*
> Ok, beta installed, will see what's going on with this.
> 
> Ambient temperature is 29°C.
> 
> Through AI Suite II, I got these temperature values:
> 
> - CPU 47°C
> - MB 35°C
> - NB 52°C
> - SB 44°C


this is my temp on 70-75 ambient last time im using air on my noctua nh d14










at this clocks









=)


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13417584*
> Hang on I'll link you to a Windows based version or if worse to worse v7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v6.34 for Win 7
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


well i think i muddeld thru setup and got v7 installed and running


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay kewl. Try with v6.34 with your other ones.









Hey, on a different and nonPC related note, do you watch Justified on the FX Channel?

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13418959*
> Okay kewl. Try with v6.34 with your other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, on a different and nonPC related note, do you watch Justified on the FX Channel?
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


ive watched it 2 or 3 times


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13418959*
> Okay kewl. Try with v6.34 with your other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, on a different and nonPC related note, do you watch Justified on the FX Channel?
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


did i do something wrong as soon as i start folding my temps shoot up still think im doin something wrong because i show all 6 cores at 100%


----------



## [CyGnus]

bo40 Folding is about taking everything to the limit all at 100% is were it should be so everything is right


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13420414*
> bo40 Folding is about taking everything to the limit all at 100% is were it should be so everything is right


ok thank you i seem to be folding on cpu alone and not using gpu at all


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13420510*
> ok thank you i seem to be folding on cpu alone and not using gpu at all


For GPU you have to go Advanced

Add Slot, -1 then Save. There should be a tutorial for more than one GPU in that thread as well bo.









Wow this Atom Core and Folding is slow. I been running it for an hour now and it's only at 1%.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


For GPU you have to go Advanced

Add Slot, -1 then Save. There should be a tutorial for more than one GPU in that thread as well bo.









Wow this Atom Core and Folding is slow. I been running it for an hour now and it's only at 1%.







lol

~Ceadder










ive been running for 32 mins and im at 21%


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ive been running for 32 mins and im at 21%


Hehe but this is an Intel Atom N270, it wasn't made for sprinting to the finish line.







lol

Still Folding on the sig rig still folding on the other rig and both 5770s'. But we're behind BGB and desperate times call for desperate measures.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13420701*
> For GPU you have to go Advanced
> 
> Add Slot, -1 then Save. There should be a tutorial for more than one GPU in that thread as well bo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this Atom Core and Folding is slow. I been running it for an hour now and it's only at 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I've been running bigadv for like 4 hours and it's only at 2%


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13420796*
> Hehe but this is an Intel Atom N270, it wasn't made for sprinting to the finish line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Still Folding on the sig rig still folding on the other rig and both 5770s'. But we're behind BGB and desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


ok i will try to lift the frankenputer up on bench and put it back in service kinda dreading it with just 1c foot and it weighs 90 pounds but we need it do these points automaticly go to ocn,s account


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I've been running bigadv for like 4 hours and it's only at 2%


You're right where a -bigadv would be superhead. You've got one of the tougher Folds but because you do you'll get more PPD.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

i never considered folding on my netbook.

is it really viable? lol
love justified btw


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeahup So long as it comes in before 8 days are up.









I just caught the episode where Coover... well let's just say I knew he was lacking something upstairs. Like the elevator in the empty shaft.









I'm stuck watching it on Hulu. But at least I get ta see it.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

oh man I just saw the season finale last night. I wont spoil it for you!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeahup So long as it comes in before 8 days are up.









I just caught the episode where Coover... well let's just say I knew he was lacking something upstairs. Like the elevator in the empty shaft.









I'm stuck watching it on Hulu. But at least I get ta see it.









~Ceadder










ok got frankenputer up and folding its sli with cuda and its folding on both gpu,s and folding 2 lines at same time was gonna change this one to gpu,s but it said it would dump progress so at 36% i will wait till its done to change it


----------



## Wbroach23

Board should be in my Rig by monday I hope.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13416386*
> You are Folding though right? That big 6Core can churn out a few -bigadv Clients during Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You may need 8 threads to start the unit. Im not sure. But the 10xx do seem capable of pumping them out before the deadline.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;13427936*
> But the 10xx do seem capable of pumping them out before the deadline.


It sure can. And there is a workaround for the 8 thread requirement.
http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/817550-windows-7-setting-up-bigadv-amd.html


----------



## vf-

Is there a peculiarity about the Crosshair IV Formula when it's completely unplugged from the mains or switched off from the PSU?

When it's unplugged or rather powered down from the PSU switch, it sometimes takes a few jump starts (case switch) to power it up. If I leave the PSU on, amber light (before it goes green when all system is running) but not running it'll power up everytime with ease.

The PSU running on the system is a SilverStone ZEUS ST75ZF 750w.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sorry I havent been here in a while but I am trying to limit my usage other then folding. I will be back in full force once the CC is done. See ya in 7 days


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


sorry I havent been here in a while but I am trying to limit my usage other then folding. I will be back in full force once the CC is done. See ya in 7 days


Tear em up man! Good luck.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Tear em up man! Good luck.


Thanks but we could use your 275 here as well as everyone else's GPU's and CPU's the rules have been changed and we are so close to getting our jaded monkey back!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html

Get in there and sign up and configure those clients!!!! We can do this guys!!!! You dont have to do it 24/7 like I and a lot of the others but at least do it while you are asleep!!!! Every little bit counts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thanks but we could use your 275 here as well as everyone else's GPU's and CPU's the rules have been changed and we are so close to getting our jaded monkey back!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html

Get in there and sign up and configure those clients!!!! We can do this guys!!!! You dont have to do it 24/7 like I and a lot of the others but at least do it while you are asleep!!!! Every little bit counts!!!!!!!!!










THIS!









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thanks but we could use your 275 here as well as everyone else's GPU's and CPU's the rules have been changed and we are so close to getting our jaded monkey back!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html

Get in there and sign up and configure those clients!!!! We can do this guys!!!! You dont have to do it 24/7 like I and a lot of the others but at least do it while you are asleep!!!! Every little bit counts!!!!!!!!!


ok just got home with my 6 core machine called the extra am folding now on the dragon in the morning im gonna install fah in the extra and start folding on all 3 six core machines this is the team number im using 37726 and this is the password 3b1e6bbda9ff82c1ac1303609fd4d2a78 now is this right if not please let me no as i damn sure dont want to help anyone else plus i have the spidy machine that is a amd fusion platform do you think it would be feasiable to fold on it


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks right bo. The team number being the most important. As long as you're running under OCNChimpin you should be good.









~Ceadder


----------



## [CyGnus]

Fire up those clients guys! I smell Victory already!


----------



## Cylas

Wow on the updated Event Site, Asus speaks from the 3017 bios version. It seems they work hard on the compatibility!


----------



## bo40

ok i have been asking for help all night and since 8 this morn im fixin to stop folding and uninstall fah from all 3 of my machines sorry i was only tryin to help the cause but im a newby to folding and cant get any help


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ok i have been asking for help all night and since 8 this morn im fixin to stop folding and uninstall fah from all 3 of my machines sorry i was only tryin to help the cause but im a newby to folding and cant get any help


Hi...

I personally do not fold (and understand it even less) but I do believe good causes are at hand making it a worth while endeavor. I will probably be jumping on that bandwagon shortly myself. I know that there is a folding thread with some good FAQ's and such. Have you tried looking in there for some of your answers?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hi...

I personally do not fold (and understand it even less) but I do believe good causes are at hand making it a worth while endeavor. I will probably be jumping on that bandwagon shortly myself. I know that there is a folding thread with some good FAQ's and such. Have you tried looking in there for some of your answers?


yeah and all i was told was to start a new thread hell if i knew how to do that i could probably solve my outher problems


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cylas*


Wow on the updated Event Site, Asus speaks from the 3017 bios version. It seems they work hard on the compatibility!


Yeah, but when you go to the BIOS download page that's linked there, there is no BIOS 3017... I guess it will come out when it's closer to the release of the AM3+ cpu's...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


yeah and all i was told was to start a new thread hell if i knew how to do that i could probably solve my outher problems


To post a new thread, go to the section you want to post in, in this case the [email protected] section, and click the "New Thread" button that's across from the page numbers near the top. Give it a title and ask your questions and you're good to go.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ok i have been asking for help all night and since 8 this morn im fixin to stop folding and uninstall fah from all 3 of my machines sorry i was only tryin to help the cause but im a newby to folding and cant get any help


What's goin on bo, what's the problem?

Have you tried talking with zodac? Z will help you.

Unfortunately there are a lot of people who have something to say about Folding. Which clients to run, which GPU not to etc. I can't really speak to the 6 core setups since I'm on the sig rig and below in technology. But I will try to help you if I can as well.

Looks like no rest for the weary. Got another system on the work bench where I should be sleeving since I just got the much needed shrink.









Well anyway I'm around.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


yeah and all i was told was to start a new thread hell if i knew how to do that i could probably solve my outher problems


Don't get frustrated amigo. Trust me when I say that a new thread WILL get you answer's a lot faster. Someone pointed you in the right direction to getting a thread done, you good on that? Try it and you will see how the responses will come in.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13441619*
> yeah and all i was told was to start a new thread hell if i knew how to do that i could probably solve my outher problems


Try sending a PM to
eclipseaudio4
Klue22
the beast

They all helped me last night. I know you're wanting to run your GPU's (I am not) or I'd help you. But seriously don't wait, just send a PM man!

Kahbrohn: Hey, if I can figure this folding stuff out anybody can lol. Come on man and join us! That goes for all you other members in this club too! We all have some of the finest setups from AMD, time to put em to work for a good cause!!!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ok i have been asking for help all night and since 8 this morn im fixin to stop folding and uninstall fah from all 3 of my machines sorry i was only tryin to help the cause but im a newby to folding and cant get any help


Don't give up









What exactly are you trying to do? PM me if you want some help, I'll be around in an hour or so


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Kahbrohn: Hey, if I can figure this folding stuff out anybody can lol. Come on man and join us! That goes for all you other members in this club too! We all have some of the finest setups from AMD, time to put em to work for a good cause!!!


I will... Can only do so during working hours (when I am not home) but I hear that something is better than nothing so... I promise to look into this between tomorrow and Wends.

I am sure that those 3.55 pts out of first place could be me!


----------



## adcantu

whats the problems youre having bo? looks like we have a similar setup.

@ kahbrohn glad to see you helping out!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

bo40: If your still haveing issues just send me a PM. I am trying to stay off my comp as much as I can but I get e-mail notifications of PM's that my phone downloads to let me know. I would be more then willing to help sort out your issues


----------



## Havoknova

Got a problem on my brothers amd computer...

If he press power button it turns on but no input on monitor...

What i test..

1:monitor change...i tried 4 MONITORS but still the same...

2:change video card...i tried 3 different video cards but nothings posting on the monitors...

So what do u think guys??? Ram issue?? Or cpu?? I saw the cpu is full of dust "its like the dust is the heatsink" bad... Hehehe..

Just helping out my brother coz right now hes asking if he can borrow my rig for his research and im like "hell no" wahahah...

So i need to fix his hp tower..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Got a problem on my brothers amd computer...

If he press power button it turns on but no input on monitor...

What i test..

1:monitor change...i tried 4 MONITORS but still the same...

2:change video card...i tried 3 different video cards but nothings posting on the monitors...

So what do u think guys??? Ram issue?? Or cpu?? I saw the cpu is full of dust "its like the dust is the heatsink" bad... Hehehe..

Just helping out my brother coz right now hes asking if he can borrow my rig for his research and im like "hell no" wahahah...

So i need to fix his hp tower..


HP Tower??? "Well there's your problem!" - Adam Savage (just kidding)

What has changed that now it wont post? I would normally say to reset the CMOS and see but first make sure everything is connected properly if there has not been any new hardware or software installed recently. Dust is a good sign that a cleaning is in order.

If you suspect RAM, pull one of the sticks out and see if it will boot. Does the "beep" sound even come up as it's booting up?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Got a problem on my brothers amd computer...

If he press power button it turns on but no input on monitor...

What i test..

1:monitor change...i tried 4 MONITORS but still the same...

2:change video card...i tried 3 different video cards but nothings posting on the monitors...

So what do u think guys??? Ram issue?? Or cpu?? I saw the cpu is full of dust "its like the dust is the heatsink" bad... Hehehe..

Just helping out my brother coz right now hes asking if he can borrow my rig for his research and im like "hell no" wahahah...

So i need to fix his hp tower..


May be MoBo or PSU issue.

Try the GPU on a different system to see if it's working. If it's not the issue you might try another PSU on that system to see if the Monitor works properly.

I'm thinking either the MoBo or the PSU though since RAM shouldn't have anything to do with the Monitor coming up. It would stop the system from Posting if all sticks were bad.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Lol my little brother built his Saturday night and didn't put the 8pin in the board, check that too it may be a 4 pin if its a normal PC. It came on and everything but no video I asked if he had the 8 pin in the board he said no there's nothing. Told him to put it in and voila it worked


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Got a problem on my brothers amd computer...

If he press power button it turns on but no input on monitor...

What i test..

1:monitor change...i tried 4 MONITORS but still the same...

2:change video card...i tried 3 different video cards but nothings posting on the monitors...

So what do u think guys??? Ram issue?? Or cpu?? I saw the cpu is full of dust "its like the dust is the heatsink" bad... Hehehe..

Just helping out my brother coz right now hes asking if he can borrow my rig for his research and im like "hell no" wahahah...

So i need to fix his hp tower..


i have 2 hp,s here now when they were brought in 1 had fried mb the outher one had fried onboard video on both of these they would bring on fan on cpu cooler was all


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


May be MoBo or PSU issue.

Try the GPU on a different system to see if it's working. If it's not the issue you might try another PSU on that system to see if the Monitor works properly.

I'm thinking either the MoBo or the PSU though since RAM shouldn't have anything to do with the Monitor coming up. It would stop the system from Posting if all sticks were bad.









~Ceadder










Well i got the same thing happen to me last time...

I turn on my computer with out my ram in and im like "w t f is going on.." and i saw my ram not in so im like s h i t..put it on and it post..


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Lol my little brother built his Saturday night and didn't put the 8pin in the board, check that too it may be a 4 pin if its a normal PC. It came on and everything but no video I asked if he had the 8 pin in the board he said no there's nothing. Told him to put it in and voila it worked










Well this is never get open snce the first day he got it.i just open it to look inside..so i know nothing got touch..so all connectors are plug in..


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i have 2 hp,s here now when they were brought in 1 had fried mb the outher one had fried onboard video on both of these they would bring on fan on cpu cooler was all


Well his hp got a nvidia 9800 gt gpu on it and it runs fine on my board..so know thats not the problem...

I told him to get a new board coz his rig sucks ballz..so he will be probably goin to get my 932 case all red inside..did a paintjob last time..but he need all of the other stuff and ill build it for him...so we will see what happen..but dude that stock cpu cooler is pure dust...im telling u


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Well his hp got a nvidia 9800 gt gpu on it and it runs fine on my board..so know thats not the problem...

I told him to get a new board coz his rig sucks ballz..so he will be probably goin to get my 932 case all red inside..did a paintjob last time..but he need all of the other stuff and ill build it for him...so we will see what happen..but dude that stock cpu cooler is pure dust...im telling u


 that wasnt good for cpu temps


----------



## EdgeofSanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hi...

I personally do not fold (and understand it even less) but I do believe good causes are at hand making it a worth while endeavor. I will probably be jumping on that bandwagon shortly myself. I know that there is a folding thread with some good FAQ's and such. Have you tried looking in there for some of your answers?



I don't understand folding. All I see are people preaching about a good cause, but yet I've witnessed a nary one. If anything I say we are negatively effecting our environment, which I think should be a higher priority. What I'm getting as is if I, or anyone else had the choice of having a single person live longer or the earth I hope that choice would be for the earth's life to be extended.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


that wasnt good for cpu temps


Something tells me somebody is gonna learn the importance of case management.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EdgeofSanity*


I don't understand folding. All I see are people preaching about a good cause, but yet I've witnessed a nary one. If anything I say we are negatively effecting our environment, which I think should be a higher priority. What I'm getting as is if I, or anyone else had the choice of having a single person live longer or the earth I hope that choice would be for the earth's life to be extended.


Is this ^^^^^^ what you would call a Troll someone posting something that would most likely cause a negative reaction by some people and cause problems? Not calling them one just curious don't really know the definition of it is why i asked.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Is this ^^^^^^ what you would call a Troll someone posting something that would most likely cause a negative reaction by some people and cause problems? Not calling them one just curious don't really know the definition of it is why i asked.


Meh to each his own.

Like I could give a PHACK if the earth is still around after I'm dead. I'm STILL dead.









Yes I care about the environment, but some people take this "global warming" issue to the extreme. reminds me of Born Again Christians. Sinning left and right and then one day they find religion and feel compelled to tell everyone else how to be good christians. Only people that have a right to bust my chops over the environment are the people who have never littered and have disposed of their Oil and Anti-Freeze properly. Down the drain is not properly.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Meh to each his own.

Like I could give a PHACK if the earth is still around after I'm dead. I'm STILL dead.









Yes I care about the environment, but some people take this "global warming" issue to the extreme. reminds me of Born Again Christians. Sinning left and right and then one day they find religion and feel compelled to tell everyone else how to be good christians. Only people that have a right to bust my chops over the environment are the people who have never littered and have disposed of their Oil and Anti-Freeze properly. Down the drain is not properly.









~Ceadder










Every religious group has its members that give the rest a bad name. There were plenty of Muslims who were glad bin Laden was killed. Anyway, a little less off-topic discussing and a little more folding!


----------



## Davitz

I'd rather be known for helping cure cancer than being super environmentally self concious.

The earth is robust and can be fixed. Governments and major organizations more powerful than a small group of average civillians are making environmental moves to preserve the planet. We can fold away and help cure cancer and save milions of lives for eons to come. :\\


----------



## Wbroach23

Yeah sorry bout that just curious







anyways my Formula should be in my rig after work my sis is putting it in for me. She built my first few but i'm working and she's off school so she's doin it for me YAY!!!


----------



## incurablegeek

On my Asus Crosshair Formula board, I have the red CPU warning light coming on.

Facts:

1) The CPU is seated properly; no bent pins; new 1090T processor that worked before
2) The Noctua NH-D14 heatsink/fan is installed properly
3) Board is wired up properly on this new install (have built many, many computers so this is nothing difficult)
4) I was careful about static - grounded with rubber gloves at all times
5) I am an obsessively careful person (around computers anyway)

Any suggestions as to why this red CPU warning light is coming on???

------------------------
Separate Issue

All you folks who want to talk about Global Warming, please do so in the appropriate thread. What you are doing is called *Thread Hijacking*.

I should know. On another thread I asked a question that was just a bit off topic only to receive a warning from the Admin and a black mark forever.

A Word to The Wise - or not so wise.


----------



## Davitz

Have you OC'd the processor at all? Im not sure on the formula but if the CPU led pops up red on the extreme it means your CPU volts are "crazy" high.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


On my Asus Crosshair Formula board, I have the red CPU warning light coming on.

Facts:

1) The CPU is seated properly; no bent pins; new 1090T processor that worked before
2) The Noctua NH-D14 heatsink/fan is installed properly
3) Board is wired up properly on this new install (have built many, many computers so this is nothing difficult)
4) I was careful about static - grounded with rubber gloves at all times
5) I am an obsessively careful person (around computers anyway)

Any suggestions as to why this red CPU warning light is coming on???

------------------------
Separate Issue

All you folks who want to talk about Global Warming, please do so in the appropriate thread. What you are doing is called *Thread Hijacking*.

I should know. On another thread I asked a question that was just a bit off topic only to receive a warning from the Admin and a black mark forever.

A Word to The Wise - or not so wise.










I would suggest a full CMOS reset and if that does not work try a different CPU to rule that out.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Disable the CPU fan monitoring to see if the problem persists.


----------



## headmixer

incurablegeek said:


> On my Asus Crosshair Formula board, I have the red CPU warning light coming on.
> 
> Facts:
> 
> 1) The CPU is seated properly; no bent pins; new 1090T processor that worked before
> 2) The Noctua NH-D14 heatsink/fan is installed properly
> 3) Board is wired up properly on this new install (have built many, many computers so this is nothing difficult)
> 4) I was careful about static - grounded with rubber gloves at all times
> 5) I am an obsessively careful person (around computers anyway)
> 
> Any suggestions as to why this red CPU warning light is coming on???
> 
> Is this a new board? If so the BIOS may not support the 1090 BE. I bought a Semp 140 when I bought my C4F, just to boot and update the BIOS. Then swap the CPU and never looked back.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13444117*
> On my Asus Crosshair Formula board, I have the red CPU warning light coming on.
> 
> Facts:
> 
> 1) The CPU is seated properly; no bent pins; new 1090T processor that worked before
> 2) The Noctua NH-D14 heatsink/fan is installed properly
> 3) Board is wired up properly on this new install (have built many, many computers so this is nothing difficult)
> 4) I was careful about static - grounded with rubber gloves at all times
> 5) I am an obsessively careful person (around computers anyway)
> 
> Any suggestions as to why this red CPU warning light is coming on???
> 
> You didn't mention if it was at stock settings for Vcore. Mine is always yellow due to high Vcore setting (1.486v), and haven't seen red yet. Do the temps and volts look normal?
> Other than clearing Cmos only other thing I can think of maybe it needs to have the bios flashed? 1304 has seemingly been the best for OCing (second pick would be the 1902). Sorry that's all I can think of without going through the aggravation of calling Asus Tech.


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks all,

1) 1090T is default (most commonly used on the Asus Formula board
2) Board and CPU New
3) No overclocking - Can't even get to BIOS w/out CPU (of course)

1) I cleared the CMOS with the power off and PSU unplugged - Same CPU red warning light. Should I try again with the PSU plugged in, computer on, whatcha think?

2)
Quote:


> Disable the CPU fan monitoring to see if the problem persists.


I thought this might be a problem but am not certain as to how to do it *safely*


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13446929*
> Thanks all,
> 
> 1) 1090T is default (most commonly used on the Asus Formula board
> 2) Board and CPU New
> 3) No overclocking - Can't even get to BIOS w/out CPU (of course)
> 
> 1) I cleared the CMOS with the power off and PSU unplugged - Same CPU red warning light. Should I try again with the PSU plugged in, computer on, whatcha think?
> 
> 2)
> 
> I thought this might be a problem but am not certain as to how to do it *safely*


No! DO NOT CLEAR CMOS WITH PSU ON!!!

Get a cheap CPU and try booting with it first. If it boots, Then update the BIOS, 1304 or 1902.
You have a $500+ investment there, Don't want to mess it up.

Yes, I know it is a hassel, sometimes you have to do a work-around to solve an issue.


----------



## Alphadog

Yep


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> No! DO NOT CLEAR CMOS WITH PSU ON!!!


Same advice on OCN elsewhere but here's what a Moderator on the ASUS site said:
Quote:


> Ideally, you want your system powered off and unplugged when you do a CLRTC... but I don't think that you can do any damage by inadvertently pressing it during system operation... If you are concerned about that... because anything is possible... then find the CLRTC_SW jumper and set it in the 'Disable' position...


So that you don't think I'm disagreeing, please understand:

1) I always opt for the most conservative and safest way
2) When in doubt, trust the guys at OCN (I have yet to receive any bad advice.)









Why should I flash the BIOS? Haven't done so since 1991 when I was a complete idiot. A bit dangerous, don't you think?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Same advice on OCN elsewhere but here's what a Moderator on the ASUS site said:

So that you don't think I'm disagreeing, please understand:

1) I always opt for the most conservative and safest way
2) When in doubt, trust the guys at OCN (I have yet to receive any bad advice.)









------------------
Why should I flash the BIOS? Haven't done so since 1991 when I was a complete idiot. A bit dangerous, don't you think?


I have also been building since the early 90's.

I have flashed the BIOS on almost every board I have owned.

I bought my C4F in December 2010. The BIOS ver that came on the board did not support the 1090T. That is why I used a Semp140 to boot and update BIOS.

The later BIOS versions offer improved stablility and CPU support.

Try a different CPU ( not a 1090T) and see if it boots. This will tell us if it is the board are the CPU.

Got to try something, the board does not work like it is.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Same advice on OCN elsewhere but here's what a Moderator on the ASUS site said:

So that you don't think I'm disagreeing, please understand:

1) I always opt for the most conservative and safest way
2) When in doubt, trust the guys at OCN (I have yet to receive any bad advice.)









------------------
Why should I flash the BIOS? Haven't done so since 1991 when I was a complete idiot. A bit dangerous, don't you think?


I dunno. Maybe I'm late to the party and you got it fixed but did you try the GoButton? If it's only going up to the CPU and then hanging there and not POSTING it sounds to me like your Board doesn't like your RAM for some reason.

Try GoButton after powering up and hanging. Just hold the button til it beeps at you. Once it does let it go and give it a bit and see what happens.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ccaution

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-ASUS-3017.zip

...so, who will be the brave one ?

Cheers









edit: Extreme got it too!


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ccaution*


ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-ASUS-3017.zip

...so, who will be the brave one ?

Cheers









edit: Extreme got it too!


after CC


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


after CC










Alright...


















well, as far as I can tell, it... boots


----------



## richie_2010

ive just found a 1090t brand new for Â£90 is it worth it.


----------



## Ccaution

If you already have a 1055T and such a good motherboard - I doubt it mate...


----------



## richie_2010

i was thinking because the new bd coming out, my 1055t is great and was going to buy this for a friends build. this place has the 1100t priced at Â£160, just seems to good be true


----------



## Ccaution

There's been a price drop recently.

But of course getting such a proc for 90quid is a steal









/excuse the OT


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Yeah sorry bout that just curious







anyways my Formula should be in my rig after work my sis is putting it in for me. She built my first few but i'm working and she's off school so she's doin it for me YAY!!!


Ok so I assumed wrong she decided to pass de dutchie pon the left hand side and passed out. So it will be this weekend before my board is in again, dad gummit almost three weeks i'm freaking out man i want my sexy board in my sexy case







whaaaa!!!!!


----------



## adcantu

hey Ccaution... you should update your system so we can see what youre running with!

Click on User CP up top, then on the left click on Add System.


----------



## davieg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


On my Asus Crosshair Formula board, I have the red CPU warning light coming on.

Facts:

1) The CPU is seated properly; no bent pins; new 1090T processor that worked before
2) The Noctua NH-D14 heatsink/fan is installed properly
3) Board is wired up properly on this new install (have built many, many computers so this is nothing difficult)
4) I was careful about static - grounded with rubber gloves at all times
5) I am an obsessively careful person (around computers anyway)

Any suggestions as to why this red CPU warning light is coming on???


Hi, Had exact same problem as you with same cooler etc, if your using the dual splitter switch the 2 connections around, one doesn't give an RPM to the board and if its connected to the bigger (round) fan it for some reason takes longer to report an RPM even though its spinning. 
Solved my problem with it anyway.
Grr should learn to read, mine was a slightly different problem with CPU Fan error, maybe worth a try though.

Dave.


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


hey Ccaution... you should update your system so we can see what youre running with!

Click on User CP up top, then on the left click on Add System.



It's jsut a 1090T/CIVF/2X2GB GEIL 2200/GTX470/CORSAIR TX850V2 for the time being, but I'm waiting some more staff. As soon as I got them, I'll sort the sig out, mate.

Thanks for the headsup


----------



## Tweeky

New Bulldozer BIOS for the Extreme 3017
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Extreme/


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Hi, Had exact same problem as you with same cooler etc, if your using the dual splitter switch the 2 connections around, one doesn't give an RPM to the board and if its connected to the bigger (round) fan it for some reason takes longer to report an RPM even though its spinning.
Solved my problem with it anyway.
Grr should learn to read, mine was a slightly different problem with CPU Fan error, maybe worth a try though.


Geez Dave, that is the first suggestion that I really believe makes sense, considering the fact that I know my install was exemplary (having failed so many other times in the past and having learned from my failures







)

Dave, how did you power the two fans - to the mobo, directly to the PSU, what?

Thank you so very much!!









Dennis


----------



## [CyGnus]

Same goes for the Formula also 3017, anyone knows the changelog on this?
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/


----------



## omega17

any reason to be cautious that 3017 is bigger than the other BIOSes, which are all within a few kB of each other?


----------



## davieg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Geez Dave, that is the first suggestion that I really believe makes sense, considering the fact that I know my install was exemplary (having failed so many other times in the past and having learned from my failures







)

Dave, how did you power the two fans - to the mobo, directly to the PSU, what?

Thank you so very much!!









Dennis


Still using it off the splitter, you will see one side only has two wires whilst the other has 3, make sure the square fan is connected to the 3 wired side as that one reports the RPM more reliably (well stopped my Fan Error problems anyway) and then connected to the CPU fan header on the board.


----------



## Wbroach23

I know that BD is compatible with the new Bios but did notice a difference in the pin layout, do you think its just the socket? Because i could see there being issues with install unless there going to put out revisions with the AM3+ socket on them


















Edit: Which would suck since I just got my Formula.


----------



## JCG

CyGnus, gratz on becoming a mod!


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13453458*
> New Bulldozer BIOS for the Extreme 3017
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Extreme/


It's about time the Extreme has got some love! Think I should try it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13456153*
> CyGnus, gratz on becoming a mod!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom;13456493*
> It's about time the Extreme has got some love! Think I should try it?


Well i dont fell very comfortable using BD bios with X4 or X6 i think the 1st bios released for BD had issues with X6's... Who knows what could happen with this one.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> It's about time the Extreme has got some love! Think I should try it?


If everyone is cursing the very existence of the Extreme board, I myself would not require much more evidence -- though I must admit that some folks prefer to SkyDive without testing their chute.


----------



## Lord Venom

I just installed it. Only issue I've noticed is the clock speed drops down to 802 MHz from stock 3.3GHz at times according to CPU-Z. Other than that, seems to be fine.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Humm that is speed-step i think you can disable it


----------



## Lord Venom

I thought SpeedStep was Intel-only.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom;13456815*
> I just installed it. Only issue I've noticed is the clock speed drops down to 802 MHz from stock 3.3GHz at times according to CPU-Z. Other than that, seems to be fine.


Can be disabled by changing power saving options in your OS from Balanced to High Performance.

[quote='[CyGnus];13456861]Humm that is speed-step i think you can disable it[/quote]
You mean Cool'n'Quiet.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13457062*
> Can be disabled by changing power saving options in your OS from Balanced to High Performance.


Already was set that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13457062*
> You mean Cool'n'Quiet.


I figured that's what he meant.


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup that lol sorry


----------



## JCG

Is it disabled, as shown in the image?


----------



## Lord Venom

Yep, still does it. Nonetheless, downgraded and back to normal.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13453850*
> Geez Dave, that is the first suggestion that I really believe makes sense, considering the fact that I know my install was exemplary (having failed so many other times in the past and having learned from my failures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Dave, how did you power the two fans - to the mobo, directly to the PSU, what?
> 
> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis


incurablegeek,

I would like to retract my earlier suggestions about using a different CPU to post your board.

Seems the initial release BIOS for the C4F "SHOULD" support the 1090T CPU. I had based my input on a review I had read( most likely a newegg user review) where the user had to use a different CPU to get his C4F to post before installing his 1090T.

Sorry for the confusion.









I have learned something today, it is a good day.

A nother tid-bit of knowlage to add to the confusion of an ageing mind.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


incurablegeek,

I would like to retract my earlier suggestions about using a different CPU to post your board.

Seems the initial release BIOS for the C4F "SHOULD" support the 1090T CPU. I had based my input on a review I had read( most likely a newegg user review) where the user had to use a different CPU to get his C4F to post before installing his 1090T.

Sorry for the confusion.









I have learned something today, it is a good day.

A nother tid-bit of knowlage to add to the confusion of an ageing mind.










With the initial CIVF boards there were issues regarding Thuban and the only way to get the system to POST you had to have a Quad handy in order to update the BIOS to a working version and able to accept Thuban. CIV has been out long enough now where that's no longer an issue.









Which is why I suggested the GoButton option.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

HeadMixer,

Re:
Quote:


> I would like to retract my earlier suggestions about using a different CPU to post your board.


Not at all a prob. One nice thing about OCN is that when someone makes a mistake, they are quick to admit it.

As am I.









When I said the CPU Red Idiot Light (only) came on upon boot up with a new build, I see from the mobo diagram in the Crosshair IV Formula "User Guide" that *there are in fact 2 CPU lights*

1) The one on the back panel indicates CPU voltage: Green = OK --> Yellow --> Red = Time to panic cause the CPU is getting too much voltage.

2) *The red LED I am speaking of is on the right side of the ATX Power Connector* (From top to bottom: VGA --> DRAM --> CPU). I know from past experience that when I did not seat the RAM correctly, the DRAM Red Light comes on. *These LED's only display RED, indicating a problem.*

Being quite the slave to logic I would conclude that the RED LED is telling me that either the CPU is bad (it isn't) or was installed incorrectly (doubt it cause I'm infallible.







)

*Should I then tear this beast apart and check the seating of the CPU or is there a better way?*

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Hello everyone, new to the forum, and just got me a Extreme a few weeks ago.. can someone point me to a thread about the onboard raid controller..? seams raid0 is making my computer jerky when it writes, its currently at 64kb .. any suggestions?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> just got me a Extreme a few weeks ago.. can someone point me to a thread about the onboard raid controller..?


You're at the right place/in the right thread. I have found these guys to be very knowledgeable and most helpful. If you wish, however, you could start your own thread.

Best of luck with your Extreme!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz;13468555*
> Hello everyone, new to the forum, and just got me a Extreme a few weeks ago.. can someone point me to a thread about the onboard raid controller..? seams raid0 is making my computer jerky when it writes, its currently at 64kb .. any suggestions?


What drivers are you using? How are they setup?


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

When i did a fresh install i used the driver off the CD for windows to recognize it for installing to the striped WD black drives, once in windows i installed a few things from the Asus CD but not much of it.. is there an application for determining raid drivers? i dont see anything special under device manager, just for disk drives, "AMD 2+0 Stripe/RAID0 Scsi Disk Device" and for ATA controllers, 
ATA Channel 0 / ATA Channel 1 / Standar Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


HeadMixer,

Re:

Not at all a prob. One nice thing about OCN is that when someone makes a mistake, they are quick to admit it.

As am I.









When I said the CPU Red Idiot Light (only) came on upon boot up with a new build, I see from the mobo diagram in the Crosshair IV Formula "User Guide" that *there are in fact 2 CPU lights*

1) The one on the back panel indicates CPU voltage: Green = OK --> Yellow --> Red = Time to panic cause the CPU is getting too much voltage.

2) *The red LED I am speaking of is on the right side of the ATX Power Connector* (From top to bottom: VGA --> DRAM --> CPU). I know from past experience that when I did not seat the RAM correctly, the DRAM Red Light comes on. *These LED's only display RED, indicating a problem.*

Being quite the slave to logic I would conclude that the RED LED is telling me that either the CPU is bad (it isn't) or was installed incorrectly (doubt it cause I'm infallible.







)

*Should I then tear this beast apart and check the seating of the CPU or is there a better way?*

Thanks guys for all your help.










Or you have a 3rd option, the RAM is not seated correctly or you have a bad stick.

Have you tried pulling all but one stick and starting up your system and swapping and restarting as you go?









~Ceadder


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Or you have a 3rd option, the RAM is not seated correctly or you have a bad stick.

Have you tried pulling all but one stick and starting up your system and swapping and restarting as you go?









~Ceadder










Its Dual Channel isnt it? so would it even boot unless u had 1 stick in each A slot in each channel?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*


Its Dual Channel isnt it? so would it even boot unless u had 1 stick in each A slot in each channel?


Yes it will boot with just one stick inserted in either the 1st(Primary) or the 2nd slots. Not sure about the other slots but you're okay with one stick of RAM.

~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Or you have a 3rd option, the RAM is not seated correctly or you have a bad stick.


Even though I didn't think it could solve the problem (there is a separate red warning light for DRAM), I did try that and it did not solve the problem.

And yes my RAM is Dual Channel (4 Gig X4 = 16 Gig): Corsair DDR3 XMS3

So $hitsky, it sure looks like I need to remove the heatsink and check the CPU, not a lot of other choices I guess.

As Henry Ford once said, "You can have any color you want as long as it's black." Only one choice, so easy to decide.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*


When i did a fresh install i used the driver off the CD for windows to recognize it for installing to the striped WD black drives, once in windows i installed a few things from the Asus CD but not much of it.. is there an application for determining raid drivers? i dont see anything special under device manager, just for disk drives, "AMD 2+0 Stripe/RAID0 Scsi Disk Device" and for ATA controllers, 
ATA Channel 0 / ATA Channel 1 / Standar Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller


There is a program called RaidXpert it comes on the ASUS DVD its part of the AMD chipset Driver and you will find the program under the AMD directory


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Even though I didn't think it could solve the problem (there is a separate red warning light for DRAM), I did try that and it did not solve the problem.

And yes my RAM is Dual Channel (4 Gig X4 = 16 Gig): Corsair DDR3 XMS3

So $hitsky, it sure looks like I need to remove the heatsink and check the CPU, not a lot of other choices I guess.

As Henry Ford once said, "You can have any color you want as long as it's black." Only one choice, so easy to decide.










there are 4 led right of the 24 pin power connector see page 2-5 in the formula manual ----- boot_device_led is at the top


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


there are 4 led right of the 24 pin power connector see page 2-5 in the formula manual ----- boot_device_led is at the top


I don't know about anyone else but my system tells me when the OS isn't found.









~Ceadder


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


There is a program called RaidXpert it comes on the ASUS DVD its part of the AMD chipset Driver and you will find the program under the AMD directory


RaidXpert i thought was only for online viewing status of your harddrive and raid status?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*


RaidXpert i thought was only for online viewing status of your harddrive and raid status?


Nope, it's your RAID driver.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



there are 4 led right of the 24 pin power connector see page 2-5 in the formula manual ----- boot_device_led is at the top


Yeh, I know that. I was just trying to give the location of the CPU Red Idiot Light, because I did such a sloppy job in my initial post. I only wanted to pooint out that LED I was talking about was not for CPU voltage but rather the *integrity of the CPU *- no need to be exhaustive.









For what it's worth I never feel slighted by a correction on my posts. You guys are like family and have helped me so much. So I know there's no _snippiness_ involved.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*


RaidXpert i thought was only for online viewing status of your harddrive and raid status?


on the asus dvd there is a manual that explains the use of raidxpert in detail


----------



## vf-

Why are the other fan settings so poor for thermal management on the Crosshair IV Formula? for example I have a PWM fan plugged into (D) OPT_FAN2 for the graphic cards to exhaust. Duty mode is just a fixed percentage and the fan will be stuck at that fixed rpm. The options are poor as well if you set to manual. 30c ambient for low speed, 60c ambient for high speed but I seem to hit a temperature in between and can feel the case side exhaust vent to really heat up and the fan doesn't change speed from relatively low to high. As my case doesn't get anywhere near 60c.

Should the fan be plugged into the next header? (E) CHA_FAN3, this is also the problem though. Looking through the options for those the fan settings are just the same for all those last 3 fan settings. So I'm no better off.

Right now I have it left plugged into (D) OPT_FAN2 with a fixed duty mode of 60/70% which is running at 1500rpm. I would like it to run at full speed when gaming which is 2000rpm and relatively slow when idle for a whisper quiet PC.

Even in the ASUS AI Suite, FanXpert I can only adjust CPU fan and Chassis fan, nothing else for the rest of the PWM fan headers. Why is this? I have those 4 fans finely tuned for when I need the heat to expel.

Why wont Asus let you set your own temperatures? they leave you bogus settings all in 10's. Especially when some wont go lower than a specific value.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hello people I just bought this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461 Will that work on my board? Does anyone know?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vf-*


Why are the other fan settings so poor for thermal management on the Crosshair IV Formula? for example I have a PWM fan plugged into (D) OPT_FAN2 for the graphic cards to exhaust. Duty mode is just a fixed percentage and the fan will be stuck at that fixed rpm. The options are poor as well if you set to manual. 30c ambient for low speed, 60c ambient for high speed but I seem to hit a temperature in between and can feel the case side exhaust vent to really heat up and the fan doesn't change speed from relatively low to high. As my case doesn't get anywhere near 60c.

Should the fan be plugged into the next header? (E) CHA_FAN3, this is also the problem though. Looking through the options for those the fan settings are just the same for all those last 3 fan settings. So I'm no better off.

Right now I have it left plugged into (D) OPT_FAN2 with a fixed duty mode of 60/70% which is running at 1500rpm. I would like it to run at full speed when gaming which is 2000rpm and relatively slow when idle for a whisper quiet PC.

Even in the ASUS AI Suite, FanXpert I can only adjust CPU fan and Chassis fan, nothing else for the rest of the PWM fan headers. Why is this? I have those 4 fans finely tuned for when I need the heat to expel.

Why wont Asus let you set your own temperatures? they leave you bogus settings all in 10's. Especially when some wont go lower than a specific value.


Fan controller time for you. The Sunbeam Rheosmart would be a good choice since you want full power while gaming but bring the noise down a bit when not gaming. This controller hooks into a PWM header on your mobo but you can also manually control the fans as well.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Hello people I just bought this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461 Will that work on my board? Does anyone know?


It should. Ceadder has a set of snipers so he could tell you for sure, although I know he's had a few issues with his.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13480679*
> It should. Ceadder has a set of snipers so he could tell you for sure, although I know he's had a few issues with his.


Ok thanks bro ! Lets just hope they do. I will let everyone know if they do or not and I will prob be back here if I have any probs out of them. I really hope they work though I have been having a ton of BSOD lately and I think it is because of my ram. I think I tore this set up on my last motherboard I had. I pulled them out while pc was on cause I was really mad lol. Funny thing is that I tore up my motherboard doing that and Asus still did the rma and sent me a new one lol!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


It should. Ceadder has a set of snipers so he could tell you for sure, although I know he's had a few issues with his.


Might even help Ceadder insure if he is having issues with his memory of if its his board as I believe he suspects...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Hello people I just bought this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461 Will that work on my board? Does anyone know?


They are low voltage ram specifically for Intel chips.
It will work but another person had trouble getting them to operate at the manufactures setting.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


They are low voltage ram specifically for Intel chips.
It will work but another person had trouble getting them to operate at the manufactures setting.


Yeah I seen that. Someone though left a comment saying it work with there Phenom II 965. I picked them hoping I could overclock it higher.


----------



## superhead91

So, I recently overclocked my CPU, and I'm having some issues with BC2. Every few minutes it freezes for 5-10 seconds and then resumes. I know this is the CHIV club, but you guys are pretty knowledgeable and I think it might either be my CPU or my RAM. Someone suggested my RAM was the culprit, and I tend to believe him, because I had my CPU at 4GHz before and had no issues. What do you guys think? You think I need to lower my RAM timings a bit?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


So, I recently overclocked my CPU, and I'm having some issues with BC2. Every few minutes it freezes for 5-10 seconds and then resumes. I know this is the CHIV club, but you guys are pretty knowledgeable and I think it might either be my CPU or my RAM. Someone suggested my RAM was the culprit, and I tend to believe him, because I had my CPU at 4GHz before and had no issues. What do you guys think? You think I need to lower my RAM timings a bit?


I've run into freezing issues before and found it usually is the ram. Have you tested for stability with prime95?
If I had to guess I would say increase Dram voltage. Prime95 for more than 12 hrs (preferably 24 hrs) is always a good way to find out for sure. I've had several failures at the 20+ hour mark which is such a PITA. After that I did several hours of LinX and even did 3 runs of MemTest86 for 8 hrs each. Glad I did too as I know now I'm stable while folding in the CC for the last 5 days 24/7.

Only one way to find out for sure, more stress testing. For OC'd ram, after you pass P95, run LinX and or SuperPi. Than try some over night Memtest86 runs. That will tell you something.


----------



## TanxMillion

Hello All,
Nubee here, read all 978 pages before making my first post.
Got interested in building a new system, heard about the CH4Extreme.
Got fantastic information from reading this! And built the system in my sig.
But did not think to take pics of the build... sorry. I will try to get a picture of the competed unit soon.

Just thought I would post and say hello and you all helped me a lot with out even knowing it!
Thank you


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TanxMillion;13487002*
> Hello All,
> Nubee here, read all 978 pages before making my first post.
> Got interested in building a new system, heard about the CH4Extreme.
> Got fantastic information from reading this! And built the system in my sig.
> But did not think to take pics of the build... sorry. I will try to get a picture of the competed unit soon.
> 
> Just thought I would post and say hello and you all helped me a lot with out even knowing it!
> Thank you


Welcome to OCN, and the club! Feel free to add yourself to the Members List on the OP. That's a lot of reading lol. Someone is almost always around if you ever have questions, and there's a real good group of folks here too. Enjoy your stay, and have fun!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13482118*
> Yeah I seen that. Someone though left a comment saying it work with there Phenom II 965. I picked them hoping I could overclock it higher.


With my 955BE Snipers post as 1333 until the FSB or the multiplier is tweaked. Then I can set my RAM to 1600 or better. I think that it's a CPU issue with the RAM controller. Which is quite odd since I was running stock 3.2 settings with my Dominators set to 1600 and that set of RAM was 1333 by default.

If you are trying for a higher OC value and having problems with stability, you might try setting the 1t RAM setting at 2t. This RAM could probably handle that easily. I just got wind of that idea from reading an old MaxPC issue. October 2009 has a pretty clear reference article on system BIOS definitions. It's broad but it covers quite a bit of specific ideas regarding both Intel and AMD BIOSs'.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Heyas...

The SLI hack working with the formula, specifically with the 560 ti cards? Trying to help out a friend of mine here with that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Heya Kah, got the "Package" the other day. Thanks, was super kewl of you to send it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Heya Kah, got the "Package" the other day. Thanks, was super kewl of you to send it.









~Ceadder










The mysterious package from Puerto Rico????? Hmmmm... sounds illegal!


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanxMillion*


Hello All,
Nubee here, read all 978 pages before making my first post.
Got interested in building a new system, heard about the CH4Extreme.
Got fantastic information from reading this! And built the system in my sig.
But did not think to take pics of the build... sorry. I will try to get a picture of the competed unit soon.

Just thought I would post and say hello and you all helped me a lot with out even knowing it! 
Thank you


Welcome to the club...hopefully ull enjoy the greatest board ever made









If u got any problems feel free to post ere and we will try to help u out


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13490336*
> The mysterious package from Puerto Rico????? Hmmmm... sounds illegal!


Drug!!!!!! Calling 911 right now..eheheheh..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13490406*
> Drug!!!!!! Calling 911 right now..eheheheh..


Yep... you know how it is. Tht extra strength Visine is in big demand these days...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13490619*
> Yep... you know how it is. Tht extra strength Visine is in big demand these days...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you do know I got a MediMJ card. Oh wait that's my Kiwanis card. Nvm.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tokkan

yay finished my build today
CPU-Z
GPU-Z
Still gotta fix my ram lol timings are lowered atm
Noctua NH-D14 on the way to my home


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Noctua NH-D14 on the way to my home


After installing the Noctua, you will wonder why all other HSF's are so poorly designed. Installation is a breeeeze!


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


yay finished my build today
CPU-Z
GPU-Z
Still gotta fix my ram lol timings are lowered atm
Noctua NH-D14 on the way to my home










D14 are sweet...got 1 rotting at its stock box...but water is much sweet


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



D14 are sweet...got 1 rotting at its stock box...but water is much sweet


I have read numerous reviews whereby the Noctua beats some liquid coolers, certainly the Corsair H50 that I now have "rotting in a box in the back room" and whose very existence I curse. A 8itch of an installation and bent pins on my 6-core. Bet my Noctua can beat up your water ...









-----------------------------

Quote:



2) The red LED I am speaking of is on the right side of the ATX Power Connector (From top to bottom: VGA --> DRAM --> CPU). I know from past experience that when I did not seat the RAM correctly, the DRAM Red Light comes on. These LED's only display RED, indicating a problem.


I know you guys are all really sick and tired of my crying about this problem. Well, I took off the Noctua and examined the CPU - all perfect! Cleaned off the Tuniq thermal paste (yep, it's better than Arctic silver), reapplied it and put the Noctua back on.

Booted up and Not a Problem. I really think it could be my prayers and incantations to God, Buddha, Allah and of course the KamaSutra.









Or it just might have needed some good ole fashioned love.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


After installing the Noctua, you will wonder why all other HSF's are so poorly designed. Installation is a breeeeze!










Bet it is, and im rly anxious to get rid of the stock cooler
ITS SO LOUD
cant say he doesnt get the job done tho
gaming and all cores wont go above 40ÂºC


----------



## headmixer

incurablegeek,

Glad to hear the problem is solved.









Your gona love it.


----------



## adcantu

I love my TT Frio


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



incurablegeek,

Glad to hear the problem is solved.


Thank you so much, headmixer,

All of you guys in this group have been so darned helpful. Not to sound corny or anything but you folks give me some real hope for the world.

For all the newbies, if you don't appreciate the kindness and professionalism of the OCN members, hang out on another site for awhile. No put-downs, no slights, no chest thumping here - just good ole Good Will!

(Nope, I don't drink or do drugs. I'm just high on Computers and OCN!







)


----------



## headmixer

Ok, I give up. How do I join the Club? How do I get the ( Offical ASUS Crossfire Formula/Extream) logo to show when I post?

I have been all over this site and can not seem to figure out how to do these things.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Ok, I give up. How do I join the Club?


I gave up ages ago; it's apparently a closely held secret.


----------



## Havoknova




----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*





























Damn... The rad rack look bigger than the case itself!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Ok, I give up. How do I join the Club? How do I get the ( Offical ASUS Crossfire Formula/Extream) logo to show when I post?

I have been all over this site and can not seem to figure out how to do these things.


Go to the original post and copy the sig code found at the bottom of the post. Then go to "User CP", select "Edit Signature" on the left column... then insert the copied code from the original post.

That should do it...


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*





























Man thats going to be sweet.

@Kahbrohn

Roberto Clemente my hero growing up. My favorite baseball player.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Go to the original post and copy the sig code found at the bottom of the post. Then go to "User CP", select "Edit Signature" on the left column... then insert the copied code from the original post.

That should do it...


Thanks, Let's see what happens.

Cool. Rep+


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Man thats going to be sweet.

@Kahbrohn

Roberto Clemente my hero growing up. My favorite baseball player.


Dude im goin to build it tomorrow but it will not be done..coz next week ama go order my :

4x120 rad
Koolance 370 cpu block
2 set of quick disconnect fitting and new pump and res..

But for now ill build mine with my rasa kit..


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Damn... The rad rack look bigger than the case itself!!!


Hehehe its a monster:..


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13495132*
> I gave up ages ago; it's apparently a closely held secret.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13495079*
> Ok, I give up. How do I join the Club?


To join the club all you have to do is go on the OP to the Members Lists, and at the top of each list it says Formula Owners(<-- click me) or
Extreme Members(<-- click me)

You can both add yourselves at any time and fill in your rig's specs. If you ever want to change/update them just give The Sandman (or eclipseaudio4) a PM with the updated info and we will be happy to make the changes for you!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> To join the club all you have to do is go on the OP to the Members Lists, and at the top of each list it says Formula Owners(<-- click me) or
> Extreme Members(<-- click me)
> 
> You can both add yourselves at any time


You guys are too kind to remind us again. I know you told us in the past but I failed to take notes accordingly - either info overload or premature dementia.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13496103*
> To join the club all you have to do is go on the OP to the Members Lists, and at the top of each list it says Formula Owners(<-- click me) or
> Extreme Members(<-- click me)
> 
> You can both add yourselves at any time and fill in your rig's specs. If you ever want to change/update them just give The Sandman (or eclipseaudio4) a PM with the updated info and we will be happy to make the changes for you!


Gee, Ah. I guess I am already a member, I just didn't know it.









Thanks Sandman.


----------



## B-Roll

Looking into switching to this board from my current Gigabyte board. :]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13497959*
> Looking into switching to this board from my current Gigabyte board. :]


Which board, Formula or Extreme? There are two versions.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Thanks, Let's see what happens.

Cool. Rep+


I see a siggy!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Man thats going to be sweet.

@Kahbrohn

*Roberto Clemente my hero growing up. My favorite baseball player.*


x 2


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I gave up ages ago; it's apparently a closely held secret.










Hehehehe... It's so secret that you had it in your hands all the time!This kinda reminds me of those Bush Beans commercials with the talking dog...

Hmmm... Wonder if eclipseaudio4 or sandman are golden retrievers....


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Go to the original post and copy the sig code found at the bottom of the post. Then go to "User CP", select "Edit Signature" on the left column... then insert the copied code from the original post.

That should do it...


Please: I need a little help getting my signature to show up

OK now it is showing up

How do I get the signature to show the link or the URL address
See pic's below
Thanks

With Adcantu help I was able to get it to work Thanks for the help + rep


----------



## adcantu

you didnt add the URL.

try it like this :

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/682489-un-official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula.html#post8657317"][CENTER][B]ASUS Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme Club[/B][/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Tokkan

My Formula with my 1090T and the Sapphire HD6850 inside an NZXT Lexa S


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


My Formula with my 1090T and the Sapphire HD6850 inside an NZXT Lexa S










very good


----------



## EmptyBarrel

Im new here to, been running CHF4 since aug 2010


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Which board, Formula or Extreme? There are two versions.









~Ceadder










The Formula. It was the one I originally wanted but opted for this one instead. The one I have is fine, just I'm kicking myself now for skimping earlier haha.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


The Formula. It was the one I originally wanted but opted for this one instead. The one I have is fine, just I'm kicking myself now for skimping earlier haha.


Haha I hear ya man. That's why I rarely skimp. I'll wait longer to get what I really want if I can. I tried skimping and while I got paid for skimping I ran into power issues when I tried using the first PSU I bought for this system. Didn't realize that my system needed more than 500w just to POST.









It was a good thing I bought the PSU I have now at the same time I bought the MoBo, CPU and GPU. Would have royally sucked pickles if I took for granted the power specs of my 5770 at purchase.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Being a logic guy, I connected my 1st SSD to SATA #1 port and my 2nd SSD to SATA #2 on my ASUS Formula Board. Reason: I want these two SSD's to be conjoined like Siamese twins.

Why then does my 1st SSD come up as Disk 0 (logical) and my 2nd SSD come up as Disk #2 - With Disk #1 being an inconsequential Western Digital HD that should be lower on the pecking order?

I really want to control the order of my drives. How to do so?

(Please feel free to tell me I'm a flaming idiot; I don't mind.


----------



## EdgeofSanity

Anyone here have a 955 C2 @ 4ghz yet?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmptyBarrel*


Im new here to, been running CHF4 since aug 2010










its about time you joined the group - welcome


----------



## Tweeky

remove this one


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Being a logic guy, I connected my 1st SSD to SATA #1 port and my 2nd SSD to SATA #2 on my ASUS Formula Board. Reason: I want these two SSD's to be conjoined like Siamese twins.

Why then does my 1st SSD come up as Disk 0 (logical) and my 2nd SSD come up as Disk #2 - With Disk #1 being an inconsequential Western Digital HD that should be lower on the pecking order?

I really want to control the order of my drives. How to do so?

(Please feel free to tell me I'm a flaming idiot; I don't mind.










If your ssd's are a matched pair and you want them to run as Siamese twins then you will need to set them up in* raid*

If you want the ssd's to be in sequential order then remove your hard drives and set up windows and then plug your hard drives back in

Windows will look for the original drives first and then add the new ones

There is a Windows application named "diskpart" that can be used to change drives


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



If your ssd's are a matched pair and you want them to run as Siamese twins then you will need to set them up in raid *I misspoke; I meant sequential.*

If you want the ssd's to be in sequential order then remove your hard drives and set up windows and then plug your hard drives back in - *That's what I did initially to avoid confusion as you point out. Then I connected my #2 SSD (both X25M - 80 Gb) AND all other HD's. The result is complete chaos*


Also, installed the INTEL Toolbox which is very nice. According to that, I have enable TRIM but I'll be damned if I know for sure.









(Since joining OCN I have learned much but more and more I can't help feeling I'm a complete ****** compared to you guys.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EdgeofSanity*


Anyone here have a 955 C2 @ 4ghz yet?


I doubt you will find anyone in here with a C2 CPU. Pretty sure nobody here is running XP on their Crosshair Board. Most everyone here is running hexacore except for a few of us diehard Quad guys. meaning that it's what we could afford.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


(Since joining OCN I have learned much but more and more I can't help feeling I'm a complete ****** compared to you guys.)


Not so.

There are no insignificant members here.

We all know something that the others don't.

The contribution of that infomation is what makes OCN work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Not so.

There are no insignificant members here.

We all know something that the others don't.

The contribution of that infomation is what makes OCN work.


Not so, didn't you know that I know everything? At least that's what people say when they startin raggin on me. RAAAAAAAAAGGGGEE!









All I know is I can't help that I know what I know and that I learned it before I hit 20. My mom raised me to use common sense and my grandfather instilled the technical capability to apply it.









But yeah you're right, everyone here has some knowledge that others do not and everyone is encouraged to share. We wouldn't be OCN without them. Without you there would be no me.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Not so, didn't you know that I know everything? ...........
All I know is I can't help that I know what I know and that I learned it before I hit 20.


Now that's the first dumb as hell thing I've heard on OCN!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Now that's the first dumb as hell thing I've heard on OCN!










I didn't have much of a life between 9-18 years. Had friends just didn't have a lot of time to spend outside the shop. Went into the Service right out of High School.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I didn't have much of a life between 9-18 years. Had friends just didn't have a lot of time to spend outside the shop. Went into the Service right out of High School.







lol

~Ceadder










what service?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13505898*
> what service?


US Navy. Battleship Sailor.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I didn't have much of a life between 9-18 years. Had friends just didn't have a lot of time to spend outside the shop.


I'm sure that's true and quite admirable - But hardly unique.

Many of my students and friends were from MIT, Caltech and the like. Some of them owned their own companies from the age of 12, and had begun programming in Visual C++, VB, etc. years earlier.

Two of them worked for MS and Intel when they were 13 - subcontracted to assist in the development of Win NT 3.51 (credited by MS accordingly) and another was the first one to crash, document his results and debug the Intel MMX technology. Intel flew two technicians down to work with him to improve their technology, not much of a surprise to me because I knew that Shawn's IQ was 176.

So I'm used to being around scary smart people. My Doctorate friends and co-workers at Cal-Tech were especially humble, for the simple reason that if you shot your mouth off at Cal-Tech there was always someone smarter who could make you feel like a silly @ss.

I do not brag nor do I tout what I have done in my life. It turns people off and makes them less eager to teach me what they know.

As a result, I am distinctly unimpressed by your braggadocio.

A word to the wise, I hope.


----------



## Alphadog

Haha


----------



## Havoknova




----------



## Alphadog

Oh man wow. Thats going to be nice.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13506356*
> US Navy. Battleship Sailor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Holy crap I didnt think you were that old. haha

I enlisted in 2001 at the age of 18









@Havoknova

That looks awesome. love how you kept that NB ROG fan thing.


----------



## TanxMillion

@ Havoknova

That is one NICE looking setup!
I like your choice of mother board blocks also.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13507316*
> Holy crap I didnt think you were that old. haha
> 
> I enlisted in 2001 at the age of 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Havoknova
> 
> That looks awesome. love how you kept that NB ROG fan thing.


Yeah signed on the dotted line in May of '87 left for Basic Training 31 Aug 1987 left the Quarterdeck of the Wisconsin(for the last time)before she left Norfolk for Gitmo Shakedown and the Persian Gulf for the 1st go round. Got to see her fire off Tomahawks from the comfort of my own couch. She was Decommed shortly after her return.

You know that movie "Under siege 2"? There is a bit of disinformation there. It wasn't the Mo that was the first to fire on Baghdad.









I was at Norfolk when they closed off the road to film a Micheal Beihn driving sequence showing a bunch of Carriers because the requirement for filming and dialogue maintains that no useable information be divulged. For that exact reason I cannot tell you exactly how many carriers he actually passed nor can I tell you any information that would put us at risk. But you having been in probably understand this. Just expounding to avoid more questions that we cannot answer.









@incurable... it wasn't intended braggadocio in that regard. I started out being a smart alec and was maintaining diplomacy when I considered that it could be looked at the way you looked at it. Just did a horrible job explaining myself.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

I want to thank you gentlemen for your service to our great country.









I to served for a short time back in 1976, Honerable Medical discharge.

So, I consider myself amoung good company and friends.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13507078*


All that air flow and your going under water?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13506690*
> I'm sure that's true and quite admirable - But hardly unique.
> 
> Many of my students and friends were from MIT, Caltech and the like. Some of them owned their own companies from the age of 12, and had begun programming in Visual C++, VB, etc. years earlier.
> 
> Two of them worked for MS and Intel when they were 13 - subcontracted to assist in the development of Win NT 3.51 (credited by MS accordingly) and another was the first one to crash, document his results and debug the Intel MMX technology. Intel flew two technicians down to work with him to improve their technology, not much of a surprise to me because I knew that Shawn's IQ was 176.
> 
> So I'm used to being around scary smart people. My Doctorate friends and co-workers at Cal-Tech were especially humble, for the simple reason that if you shot your mouth off at Cal-Tech there was always someone smarter who could make you feel like a silly @ss.
> 
> I do not brag nor do I tout what I have done in my life. It turns people off and makes them less eager to teach me what they know.
> 
> As a result, I am distinctly unimpressed by your braggadocio.
> 
> A word to the wise, I hope.


He never said its unique, and that example you gave isnt a smart one.
I can give the example of my grandmother who started working at the age of 8. Not cause she was smart. Not cause some major company got interested in her. Cuz the family needed food. This was when they my family was poor.

I wanna point out that he never said he was unique
And the example you gave I disaprove.
Those people you are talking about made what they did because they could and they wanted.
Ceadderman joined the Navy which is a completely different thing and it deserves respect compared to those... Yay im so smart i can haz my own company yupi yupi yay.









Wish you sir and every1, a good day.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


US Navy. Battleship Sailor.









~Ceadder










US Navy... Minesweep Electricians Mate.

"Where the fleet goes... we've already been there."


----------



## adcantu

Well I enlisted as a parachute rigger because I wanted to go SEALs... ended up medically discharged in training. I worked for 2 years in the emergency room at a naval hospital though after that, as a civilian medic... Was the only one there who wasn't a corpsman or Navy nurse.

My dad is still active duty, just re-enlisted to take him to 34... he is an E-9.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


Well I enlisted as a parachute rigger because I wanted to go SEALs... ended up medically discharged in training. I worked for 2 years in the emergency room at a naval hospital though after that, as a civilian medic... Was the only one there who wasn't a corpsman or Navy nurse.

My dad is still active duty, just re-enlisted to take him to 34... he is an E-9.


He making command master chief?


----------



## adcantu

he hasn't decided if he is going to pursue that route yet or not.


----------



## richie_2010

who is goin be upgrading to bulldozer cpu when they release??
needing to buy a processor for my friends build and goin try and wait till buldozer release because prices will come down and you guys will need the funds


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


US Navy... Minesweep Electricians Mate.

"Where the fleet goes... we've already been there."


6th Deck Div. Want it done right, just throw HE VWs' at em.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


6th Deck Div. Want it done right, just throw HE VWs' at em.









~Ceadder










That is what I call firepower... the launching of a shell that weighs as much as a Volkswagen.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


who is goin be upgrading to bulldozer cpu when they release??
needing to buy a processor for my friends build and goin try and wait till buldozer release because prices will come down and you guys will need the funds










Depends on what I can get for my CPU and how much BD is going to be and if I have something sold soon.

It's really annoying when people ask you the price of something(xBox 360 sale related) and then they don't even follow up when you give them a solid price. Oh well their loss hopefully someone else's gain.









@Kah... Our Captain stated YOWZA YOWZA YOWZA!!! After a successful Gun Qual off Diego Garcia. But today I would have said *PWNAGE!!! *


















~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


who is goin be upgrading to bulldozer cpu when they release??
needing to buy a processor for my friends build and goin try and wait till buldozer release because prices will come down and you guys will need the funds










I am.









But, I intend to use my current sigrig to start folding.









Seems like a good thing to do with it.


----------



## Havoknova

at 4.2ghz im getting 24c on idle at 70f ambient..

but if it hits 75 ambient im getting 28c on idle...

100% full load im getting 38c ONLY!!!!!!!!!! AT 4.2GHZ...last time im getting 50c+ on full load with enclose case...

benefit on open air too is my mother board temps last time im getting 29-31 idle and full load some times it getting around 35c...but now on open air rack im getting 19c??full load at 25c??

on gpu 30c idle at 950/1050 oc...

on NB AND SB....idle at 24cNB and 21cSB.. my nb OC AT 1.4v at 3000mhz

left it overnight to prime and no BSOD no error at 12 hours..


----------



## Ceadderman

Please tell me you're not using that Dawn in your Loop.









~Ceadder


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Please tell me you're not using that Dawn in your Loop.









~Ceadder










yes i did put a handle full of it...wahahha bubbles everywhere =) -joke-

just a little bit to take out some of the bubbles thats stuck on the tube thats all.. =) like 2 drops..


----------



## Alphadog

Yes we are very proud of our guys who serve their country.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alphadog*


Yes we are very proud of our guys who serve their country.


----------



## Ceadderman

Alpha if you have PayPal I'd like to buy that Marine a shot.









~Ceadder


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

does anyone know if the formula or the extreme can support bulldozer?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*


does anyone know if the formula or the extreme can support bulldozer?


They both will.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> does anyone know if the formula or the extreme can support bulldozer?


Quote:


> They both will.


Not exactly. They both will fit the Asus formula/extreme boards *if and only if* they are the *newer Crosshair V board.*

Most of us have the Crosshair IV boards.









Asked and answered here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/822314-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-amd-bulldozer.html

-and-

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula-AM3-Bulldozer-Motherboard-Gets-Detailed-198697.shtml


----------



## incurablegeek

I was more than a little bit unkind to Ceadderman, and apologized to him accordingly via PM.

Sorry to all as a matter of fact.

I'm having a really bad day with my computer - but that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13516733*
> Not exactly. They both will fit the Asus formula/extreme boards *if and only if* they are the *newer Crosshair V board.*
> 
> Most of us have the Crosshair IV boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/822314-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-amd-bulldozer.html
> 
> -and-
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula-AM3-Bulldozer-Motherboard-Gets-Detailed-198697.shtml


http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/
The bulldozer bios for the CHIV formula and extreme is already out.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13516733*
> Not exactly. They both will fit the Asus formula/extreme boards *if and only if* they are the *newer Crosshair V board.*
> 
> Most of us have the Crosshair IV boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/822314-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-amd-bulldozer.html
> 
> -and-
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula-AM3-Bulldozer-Motherboard-Gets-Detailed-198697.shtml


All Crosshair IV will work with Bulldozer as per ASUS
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


----------



## headmixer

We are not going to have this argument again, are we?









Let's all be nice and try to contain ourselves.









It is just over two weeks untill the release, Let's look foward to spending money we don't have on something we realy don't need.
















I want it, I need it, I gotta gotta have it! uuuhhh!!!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> All Crosshair IV will work with Bulldozer as per ASUS
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


I stand corrected. Yep, there is a new BIOS that makes the BD work on Crosshair IV. Thanks.
Quote:


> We are not going to have this argument again, are we?
> 
> Let's all be nice and try to contain ourselves.
> 
> It is just over two weeks untill the release, Let's look foward to spending money we don't have on something we realy don't need.
> 
> I want it, I need it, I gotta gotta have it! uuuhhh!!!


Some damned good advice comin' out of Texas. "Upgrade Fever" is just what the mfrs. try to create, cause it's good for business.

I'm not going to buy Bulldozer. Actually, I'm waiting for *Traxcavator*, which I hear is twice as fast.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13518333*
> I stand corrected. Yep, there is a new BIOS that makes the BD work on Crosshair IV. Thanks.
> 
> Some damned good advice comin' out of Texas. "Upgrade Fever" is just what the mfrs. try to create, cause it's good for business.
> 
> I'm not going to buy Bulldozer. Actually, I'm waiting for *Traxcavator*, which I hear is twice as fast.


I haven't heard, Traxcavator? Is that an AMD?

I have always had AMD, and will never buy, own, are sell anything Intel.


----------



## Evil Penguin

So much conflicting information regarding Bulldozer compatibility with AM3.
Unless ASUS will release the CH IV with an updated socket, current motherboards will support BD.


----------



## headmixer

incurablegeek:
I'm having a really bad day with my computer - but that's a whole 'nother story.[/QUOTE said:


> Not your new CIVF I hope?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I haven't heard, Traxcavator? Is that an AMD?


Now I feel bad. That was just some of my lame humor.

FWIW, traxcavators were the machines I most enjoyed operating in my days as a construction worker. Case backhoes gave me migraines.









Sorry, I was just making light of those chasing the future, not that I haven't done so myself.

Quote:


> Not your new CIVF I hope?


No sir. I have a whole bunch of problems, nothing I can't solve though. I'm setting up 2 80 Gb. SSD's, which is a no brainer if you don't try to do everything perfect.

Going through Magic-Man's very lucid how to as well as Black Viper's stuff. +++ I just bought a Western Digital TB HD which requires a separate formatting if I want to use Acronis - or maybe if I just want to use that HD at all. Ugh!


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13518933*
> Now I feel bad. That was just some of my lame humor.
> 
> FWIW, traxcavators were the machines I most enjoyed operating in my days as a construction worker. Case backhoes gave me migraines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was just making light of those chasing the future, not that I haven't done so myself.


Oh Man, I fell for that. LOL









I got $1000 cash on my dresser and a fully payed credit card.

There is a timparel vortex starting to form outside my door.

I'm going through the wormhole.


----------



## adcantu

the crosshair IV will support BD with the bios updates, they were linked recently in the thread (cant tell you page because I have 100 posts per page so its on page 99 for me)

headmixer where you at in TX?\


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Oh Man, I fell for that. LOL









I got $1000 cash on my dresser and a fully payed credit card.

There is a timparel vortex starting to form outside my door.

I'm going through the wormhole.


Thanks for offering to buy my Bulldozer. Can't wait til it gets here.
































On the compatibility front...

Please keep in mind that AMD is dropping 4 chips on us...

Quad
Hexa
Octa
Server

Obviously Server will not fit on our boards. It's also gone the pinless route.

But of the other three it remains to be seen which will be compatible and which will not.

I think that Quad and Hexa Core CPUs' will fit just fine. But I wouldn't place all the eggs in one basket where the Octa Core is concerned, for what I consider to be obvious reasons. If they all fit then







...

...I just don't see the Octa Core being able to be used on these boards.









~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


headmixer where you at in TX?\\



Port Neches, just south of Beaumont, in the heart of the Golden Triangle.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks for offering to buy my Bulldozer. Can't wait til it gets here.
































On the compatibility front...

Please keep in mind that AMD is dropping 4 chips on us...

Quad
Hexa
Octa
Server

Obviously Server will not fit on our boards. It's also gone the pinless route.

But of the other three it remains to be seen which will be compatible and which will not.

I think that Quad and Hexa Core CPUs' will fit just fine. But I wouldn't place all the eggs in one basket where the Octa Core is concerned, for what I consider to be obvious reasons. If they all fit then







...

...I just don't see the Octa Core being able to be used on these boards.









~Ceadder










I know.









I will have to buy a mobo to go with the Octa.









Wouldn't go with anything but the 990 chipset to run it.









Hopefully a Crosshair V ????


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks for offering to buy my Bulldozer. Can't wait til it gets here.
































On the compatibility front...

Please keep in mind that AMD is dropping 4 chips on us...

Quad
Hexa
Octa
Server

Obviously Server will not fit on our boards. It's also gone the pinless route.

But of the other three it remains to be seen which will be compatible and which will not.

I think that Quad and Hexa Core CPUs' will fit just fine. But I wouldn't place all the eggs in one basket where the Octa Core is concerned, for what I consider to be obvious reasons. If they all fit then







...

...I just don't see the Octa Core being able to be used on these boards.









~Ceadder










I believe Asus said that the first generation of bulldozer chips will fit, but not the second, so your assumptions are most likely correct.


----------



## davieg

But Octa is first gen? and dont quite get the assumption that the others could work but octa wont, more cores doesnt need to mean more pins, and the tdp of the octa isnt out of the ordinary? I'm thinking more along the lines of E-BD being the ones that wont even fit let alone be compatible.
Then it will be like the current situation but with official support for E-BD in AM3+ and the still to come AM4 boards.
All speculation on my point though, so probably total BS and nothing will fit


----------



## incurablegeek

Is this of interest to anyone or am I the only one who just found out about it?

I'm curious as to how it compares to streamlining Win 7 manually via Black Viper.

http://www.rt7lite.com/


----------



## Cylas

Has anyone problems with the Crosshair IV Forumla, 3017 Beta Bios? I can´t edit the "CPB" function in Bios, so i have set the "CPB" Mode from enabled to disabled with a bios editor, i hope it works.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13525497*
> Is this of interest to anyone or am I the only one who just found out about it?
> 
> I'm curious as to how it compares to streamlining Win 7 manually via Black Viper.
> 
> http://www.rt7lite.com/


Personally I can't say I've seen that one, but I have investigated others like Yamisoft Windows as well as a few others and always end up staying with Black Viper and Revo Uninstaller Pro. Been using this line up for five years + and use it on everything I work on. I always go with the idea of if it ain't broke don't fix it and BV + Revo is the goods in my opinion.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas;13527185*
> Has anyone problems with the Crosshair IV Forumla, 3017 Beta Bios? I can´t edit the "CPB" function in Bios, so i have set the "CPB" Mode from enabled to disabled with a bios editor, i hope it works.


I don't understand why people down load these when it's right there on the page

Crosshair IV Formula 3017 Test BIOS
For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!

To each there own I guess but this tells me it's probably NOT something I'd want to try. I have to believe if there was anything worth while for my AM3 CPU ASUS would have used a different description.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ there have been some guys here that have already tried the BIOS out with no issues.. just search this thread


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I always go with the idea of if it ain't broke don't fix it and BV + Revo is the goods in my opinion.


Sandman, you have been a good friend and have never steered me wrong. FWIW, I am just as conservative as you.

Actually I had never even heard of RT7 until I posted on an SP1 thread I posted. Reason for that post: I installed Win 7 Ultimate on my SSD and then separately SP1. *Now I get periodic mouse lockups.*

So I was advised to use RT7 to integrate Win 7 and SP1 in an iso.

(I must be a Problem Magnet.







)


----------



## incurablegeek

I am just about to curse the day I ever heard of the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Board!!!

Some of you may recall I had a problem with the CPU red warning light coming on (right side of 24 pin power connector). So I took the HSF off and found, not at all to my surprise that I had done nothing wrong in the installation, etc. of the CPU (6 core 1090T).

Redid everything, cranked it back up and it ran.

*Now periodically the same friggin red light comes on and locks up the computer. Only after I turn off the power and then turn it back on do I remedy the problem.*

Am I the Lone Ranger here?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13527962*
> I am just about to curse the day I ever heard of the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Board!!!
> 
> Some of you may recall I had a problem with the CPU red warning light coming on (right side of 24 pin power connector). So I took the HSF off and found, not at all to my surprise that I had done nothing wrong in the installation, etc. of the CPU (6 core 1090T).
> 
> Redid everything, cranked it back up and it ran.
> 
> *Now periodically the same friggin red light comes on and locks up the computer. Only after I turn off the power and then turn it back on do I remedy the problem.*
> 
> Am I the Lone Ranger here?


What volts are you running? If you are in AUTO it might actually be spiking when your turbo hits in... Might try to use static voltage and disable turbo


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13527962*
> I am just about to curse the day I ever heard of the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Board!!!
> 
> Some of you may recall I had a problem with the CPU red warning light coming on (right side of 24 pin power connector). So I took the HSF off and found, not at all to my surprise that I had done nothing wrong in the installation, etc. of the CPU (6 core 1090T).
> 
> Redid everything, cranked it back up and it ran.
> 
> *Now periodically the same friggin red light comes on and locks up the computer. Only after I turn off the power and then turn it back on do I remedy the problem.*
> 
> Am I the Lone Ranger here?


Haven't heard of anyone else with this problem but let me ask you this... any chance you can get an alternate PSU to test with? Both the 8-pin and 24-pin connectors are hooked up properly? I ask because I had a fit with my old 4850 vid card not working when I got it brand new. Wound up being that the power connector had to really be jammed into the card socket due to the tight fit. With this board, I had a similar problem with the 8-pin connector not seated properly. I did have the experience and I went through the motions and corrected my problem early on when I first bought this board.

Another question and understand that I am only trying to help out here... you did use the standoffs on your computer case when you installed the mobo, right? How? I do not know but I have read of people installing the mobo without the standoffs and creating intermittent issues when the back of the mobo is in direct contact to the tray.

Other than that, I could only suggest you put in a ticket with ASUS (or the store you purchased from) and see what they come up with.


----------



## superhead91

@kahbrohn I love how you have a different avatar like every time I get on.. lol


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13528200*
> @kahbrohn I love how you have a different avatar like every time I get on.. lol


Why thank you!

Mannn... I like the avatar to show how I feel or whatever and I simply cant get anything that inspires me. I lost the link to the "Have a Great Day!" that I had just before the CC. Hopefully I will find it tonight.

The one I have now is a Navy theme which is close and dear to my heart. thats the cap emblem of a naval officer. I was enlisted though and worked for a living so no saluting me or calling me "Sir!" which I was happy with.

I did find one of ex-gov Arnold S. smoking a joint but figured that might go against forum rules.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> you did use the standoffs on your computer case when you installed the mobo


Yes of course, my friend. Ignorant I am but a Moron I am not!









I always test my PSU before an install. No prob.

Kahbrohn, I think I had better venture into the BIOS and check the CPU voltage because it may be spiking with ASUS Turbo on. I will read the Formula manual after din-din and let you know.

"Did you use the standoffs"? HA! I have never been so insulted in my entire life.









Now off to lick my wounds.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13529488*
> Yes of course, my friend. Ignorant I am but a Moron I am not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always test my PSU before an install. No prob.
> 
> Kahbrohn, I think I had better venture into the BIOS and check the CPU voltage because it may be spiking with ASUS Turbo on. I will read the Formula manual after din-din and let you know.
> 
> "Did you use the standoffs"? HA! I have never been so insulted in my entire life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to lick my wounds.


No problem and checking the BIOS settings is a good idea as well. Set everything to default and see how that goes...

And... amigo... was not implying you were ignorant or a moron...







Sorry if I led you to think that way. Was not my intent. But hey... I have finished projects just to find the dang thing won't work just to have my friggin wife come by and ask if I plan on "plugging" it in.









90% of issues is because we missed something basic.


----------



## adcantu

accurate troubleshooting includes checking the simple things as well as the complex.


----------



## incurablegeek

Hey Kabrohn, don't you know by now that I handle stress and difficult problems with self-deprecatory humor? For too many years I was told so many times that I am "brilliant" and actually got sick and tired of hearing it. I now do everything I can to defray that uncomfortable feeling by hanging out exclusively with people who know much more than I.

Besides, compared to you guys on OCN, I really truly am a ********. On other sites like Toms Hardware, Amand, some Win 7 sites, etc., I can play with their minds cause half those clowns don't have a clue what they are talking about. So now I rarely go there.

Why? OCN members always give me the best advice they can and completely selflessly. No one has a hidden agenda. And here I can grow! I am very Hegelian (dialectic) in that sense.

Quite honestly, people who pound their chest and tell you how smart they are usually are feeling inadequate in some way.

So yeh, I know what you're talking about when you say check the obvious first. And I shall do so. The voltage suggestion appears to be the best starting point.

Btw, the computer *is* plugged into my APC UPS; that much I am sure of.









Kabrohn et. al., You guys rock!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys so I'm back, well in a limited fashion but back none the less. Things are quite hectic now at my store because of it being grand opening week so by the time I get home I am tired as all get out. But I have tomorrow off and and will be here a bit to help where ever I can.

So when is BD dropping again cause my mind is drawing a blank. Not sure if I'm gonna get one but the benchmarks will tell









incurable, sense I have taken over the thread I have not seen an issue such as yours, but from what I have read so far it seems to be an intermittent problem. Which would point to something most likely loosing contact therefore causing the trouble light. What I would do is make sure that all the wires for the 24 pin and 8 pin are tight and in place as they should. other then that I would be looking at the socket area.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Sandman, you have been a good friend and have never steered me wrong. FWIW, I am just as conservative as you.

Actually I had never even heard of RT7 until I posted on an SP1 thread I posted. Reason for that post: I installed Win 7 Ultimate on my SSD and then separately SP1. *Now I get periodic mouse lockups.*

So I was advised to use RT7 to integrate Win 7 and SP1 in an iso.

(I must be a Problem Magnet.







)


I've heard of others having issues with the SP1 and I still haven't DL'd it yet till the dust clears. I did notice just the other day windows update KB2533552 which was released AFTER the SP1 is suppose to help with a known 0xC0000034 error message (something about a black screen) after installing the SP1. Have you tried to uninstall SP1 (http://windows.microsoft.com/uninstallwindows7sp1), apply this update than reinstall SP1? Just something I thought of. I'm guessing you already came across this info if you've been on the Win 7 forum but thought I'd share just in case.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Ok folks well I have a prob agin well kinda. I really just want to to make myself feel better while im waiting on my ram and btw I dont know why newegg sent it by DHL I hate them. lol Thats there first time doing that I ordered 6 days ago hope its here tomorrow! Normally it comes by UPS and is here in no more then 3 days the warehouse is not but one state above me. Well any how my question is can bad ram make your pc just restart only while playing a very intense game like metro 2033? Cause I can leave my pc on all night with no prob at all. Also computer restarts even more if I do even the slightest overclock like 1 multi up witch I know it can do because I use to do 4ghz befor I got mad and ripped my ram out of my pc while it was on. lol I dont think it is my gpus either because I only have them slightly overclocked from 880mhz gpu to 915mhz gpu and 1375mhz mem to 1410mhz mem with amd overdrive. I gave up on all other oc software no matter how bad I wanted voltage control over gpu. This is why I can not hardly oc my 6970s at all I tried Trixx and its fan curve sux the fan speed jumps all around and the voltage will not stick if I restart or if im playing a really non intensive game like the sims 3 witch I like alot building houses. ha I have all the expansions to it and just pre ordered the new one! The game will start acting really glitchy and ill stop the game and see the voltage dropped from what I had it set on and thats why the game was acting glitchy. It runs fine for the first hour or so. Afterburner sux to cause you can not adjust the power control settings in ccc at the same time that Afterburner is running it will just reset if you change it and it is kinda pointless to overclock the gpu or change the voltage if you can not give the card more power. If you do overclock it without changing the power control settings the gpu speed will be jumping all around. Watch it while running Furmark or something. And oh RBE is another thing you can not edit the bios AT ALL you will just get a BSOD everytime you try to start the pc. PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR THIS LONG MESSAGE. If you could let me know your opinion I would appreciate it. I am about to just give up on any overclocking at all and just run stock 24/7.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



FORGIVE ME FOR THIS LONG MESSAGE.


Whooosh! You're not kidding. These guys, myself included, appreciate simple to-the-point questions without unnecessary detail. Why? They ain't got time!

A word of encouragement: Don't give up on OCing. It's fun and this is the best site on which to get *valid, reliable* information. Good Luck.








--------

Quote:



I did notice just the other day windows update KB2533552


Sandman, thanks as always (I really need to create a macro to print that as I seem to be thanking lots of folks these days.







I'll sure check that out. Also, and, you must have called the Psychic Friends Hotline on this one, I did check out one of my Win 7 Groups http://www.sevenforums.com/ Some folks on that forum (ages ago so I created a new thread) thought it might be a driver problem. I'm assuming Logitech mouse/keyboard drivers such that my question/suggestion was to download and install the latest Logitech drivers (Yes, I am a slave to logic.)


----------



## Wbroach23

Yay I put my Board in today but, I cant see my 1TB storage in computer can anyone help me? In disc managment it says its active


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


you must have called the Psychic Friends Hotline on this one,


I do have Madam Cleo on speed dial


----------



## Wbroach23

Lol nevermind im ******ed







I didnt have a drive letter assigned to it yet, derrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## W.ASUS

Hello. 
I want to ask some questions about Crosshair 4 Formula and 1902 BIOS.
Is it compatibile and commendable for X4 965BE or not??? 
I have 1304 now and everything is OK. Question is update or not???


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.ASUS*


Hello. 
I want to ask some questions about Crosshair 4 Formula and 1902 BIOS.
Is it compatibile and commendable for X4 965BE or not??? 
I have 1304 now and everything is OK. Question is update or not???


Yes it's compatible. And if you can't afford Thuban then I'd recommend it or 955 BE for this board. I wouldn't go much lower because you wouldn't have much room to OC on them(speedwise) without a really solid cooler on top of it.









@crunkazcanbe... All that's going on is your OC isn't stable. M2033 is a REEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAALLY intense graphic game. It's a bit like running Prime95 in that it stresses your system.

Nothing to worry about but you MIGHT try lowering the speed of your RAM to see if you can get your 4Ghz stable that way. There is a guy that is running his 955BE well over 4Ghz(4.5?) and his RAM is set to 1022 or something to that effect. He's in the 9x5 II OC thread.

Anyway guys, I'm not gonna be around much it looks like for the next few days. Made the mistake of sleeping with the window open cause it was so nice. Storm hit and the changes in temps gave me a Cold.I took a nap 2 days ago and woke up with inflamed sinus cavity that feels like someone ran 80 grit over it. I hate being sick.:tiredsm

If I had a 60" monitor I'd lay on the couch and bang away on my Keyboard. But sitting up hurts my head and I really hate pain killers. Gotta watch out since I had that bout of Pneumonia last fall.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Hey Kabrohn, don't you know by now that I handle stress and difficult problems with self-deprecatory humor? For too many years I was told so many times that I am "brilliant" and actually got sick and tired of hearing it. I now do everything I can to defray that uncomfortable feeling by hanging out exclusively with people who know much more than I.

Besides, compared to you guys on OCN, I really truly am a ********. On other sites like Toms Hardware, Amand, some Win 7 sites, etc., I can play with their minds cause half those clowns don't have a clue what they are talking about. So now I rarely go there.

Why? OCN members always give me the best advice they can and completely selflessly. No one has a hidden agenda. And here I can grow! I am very Hegelian (dialectic) in that sense.

Quite honestly, people who pound their chest and tell you how smart they are usually are feeling inadequate in some way.

So yeh, I know what you're talking about when you say check the obvious first. And I shall do so. The voltage suggestion appears to be the best starting point.

Btw, the computer *is* plugged into my APC UPS; that much I am sure of.









Kabrohn et. al., You guys rock!










All's cool. I have learned over the years that the beauty of humanity in itself is the individuality that each person brings to it.

I hear ya about what you are stating about other sites. I tried them before landing here and frankly... NONE of them stand up tall enough to even reach OCN's ankles. I went through those "finding-the-right-site-pains" as well and felt how I was sometimes "spoken down to" when I asked a question. I posted a noob question on an old mobo I had on a site that will remain nameless. At that point I had never built a rig on my own. I remember this one fellow who in his answer told me about all of these degrees and qualifications he had in I don't know what and trying to convince me to do as he was suggesting.Even told me about some paper he had written so I guess he had a doctorates even. I just answered back: "Hey... I simply asked if I needed to plug in the 8-pin power connector into my mobo. What do all those degree's and such have to do with the simple correct answer of "YES!"?"

Here... it's just about the fun of OC'ing, or discussing different issues with a particular component Like a bunch of friends sitting together and shooting the breeze or folding for a good cause. Kinda of a family environment more than anything. More importantly... I have seen dozens of instances where members have been humble enough to admit if they were wrong. That caught my eye the most. People here are not afraid to admit they are wrong if in fact they are. They don't rub things in your face either...


----------



## W.ASUS

OK I try 1902 BIOS. I have H70 on 965BE. OC to 3.8GHz. 
That's enough for me.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13534963*
> Yes it's compatible. And if you can't afford Thuban then I'd recommend it or 955 BE for this board. I wouldn't go much lower because you wouldn't have much room to OC on them(speedwise) without a really solid cooler on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @crunkazcanbe... All that's going on is your OC isn't stable. M2033 is a REEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAALLY intense graphic game. It's a bit like running Prime95 in that it stresses your system.
> 
> Nothing to worry about but you MIGHT try lowering the speed of your RAM to see if you can get your 4Ghz stable that way. There is a guy that is running his 955BE well over 4Ghz(4.5?) and his RAM is set to 1022 or something to that effect. He's in the 9x5 II OC thread.
> 
> Anyway guys, I'm not gonna be around much it looks like for the next few days. Made the mistake of sleeping with the window open cause it was so nice. Storm hit and the changes in temps gave me a Cold.I took a nap 2 days ago and woke up with inflamed sinus cavity that feels like someone ran 80 grit over it. I hate being sick.:tiredsm
> 
> If I had a 60" monitor I'd lay on the couch and bang away on my Keyboard. But sitting up hurts my head and I really hate pain killers. Gotta watch out since I had that bout of Pneumonia last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ouch, Pneumonia sucks lets hope for the best. Take care of yourself and make sure you're healthy that's the most important thing


----------



## Wbroach23

heres a screen shot of CPUZ with mainboard and the first one with processor info. Just figured I'de put this up before I added myself to Z list


----------



## Phrozhen.Khold

*Just wanna share my new rig (or part of it







)... hope I'm welcome here*


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phrozhen.Khold;13536694*
> *Just wanna share my new rig (or part of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... hope I'm welcome here*


Welcome!

I like how the RAM blends in with the mobo!


----------



## Phrozhen.Khold

*Yeah... I just need to change the SMLEDs of the OCZ cooler to red too







*


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey folks I just wanted to let you all know that This ram works really well with the Crosshair IV Extreme ! I just got it and put it in changed the timings to 9-9-9-24 and voltage to 1.25v and it posted. Has been running well since. Oh and thanx for everyones advice. Hopefully no more random restarts.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13537723*
> Hey folks I just wanted to let you all know that This ram works really well with the Crosshair IV Extreme ! I just got it and put it in changed the timings to 9-9-9-24 and voltage to 1.25v and it posted. Has been running well since. Oh and thanx for everyones advice. Hopefully no more random restarts.


Have you had the chance to run some Prime95/LinX on them yet? How long?
If you have time could we see a snip of MaxxMem II that would be helpful as well. This way we can see how they perform.
Thanks!


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phrozhen.Khold;13536694*
> *Just wanna share my new rig (or part of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... hope I'm welcome here*


Nice stuff and welcome to this great forum.


----------



## Mickey_C1000

Heya ppl
Looking for help here, my friend is having booting issues where it crashes and then loops during the boot process at the memory. this problem is similar to what someone had earlier in this thread. It eventually gets past and boots fine after about 5mins give or take and will happen after not being on for a few hours. He has a crosshair 4 formula with a x6 1055t and new G.skill ripjaw 1600 x2 4gb kits. we recently installed a antec kuhler 620 would this cause it to do this?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000;13538040*
> Heya ppl
> Looking for help here, my friend is having booting issues where it crashes and then loops during the boot process at the memory. this problem is similar to what someone had earlier in this thread. It eventually gets past and boots fine after about 5mins give or take and will happen after not being on for a few hours. He has a crosshair 4 formula with a x6 1055t and new G.skill ripjaw 1600 x2 4gb kits. we recently installed a antec kuhler 620 would this cause it to do this?


Have your friend use the "GO" button on his mobo. This will insure that the RAM is "synched" with the mobo and see how it goes.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13537804*
> Have you had the chance to run some Prime95/LinX on them yet? How long?
> If you have time could we see a snip of MaxxMem II that would be helpful as well. This way we can see how they perform.
> Thanks!


Where can I download MaxxMem II from could you give me a link.







oh and how long should I run Prime95/LinX?


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13537804*
> Have you had the chance to run some Prime95/LinX on them yet? How long?
> If you have time could we see a snip of MaxxMem II that would be helpful as well. This way we can see how they perform.
> Thanks!


is that bad your good my old ram was better


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13538496*
> is that bad your good my old ram was better


That's at a 3.2GHz right. How do they run at 4.0?
Run prime95 and check stability after you get back to 4.0. I'm guessing you may have to increase the dram voltage a touch. Usually the rated dram voltage is for Intel. Feel free to PM me if you need more help.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13539016*
> That's at a 3.2GHz right. How do they run at 4.0?
> Run prime95 and check stability after you get back to 4.0. I'm guessing you may have to increase the dram voltage a touch. Usually the rated dram voltage is for Intel. Feel free to PM me if you need more help.


Thats 4ghz cpu and 3ghz nb. How long should I run prime? My old ram had lower latency how should I go about getting this lower ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13539297*
> Thats 4ghz cpu and 3ghz nb. How long should I run prime? My old ram had lower latency how should I go about getting this lower ?


Tighten up the timings, try 8-8-8-24, maybe even 7-8-7-22.
Might consider doing a 250 x 16 which will increase the freq to 1672MHz as well for more performance.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13539354*
> Tighten up the timings, try 8-8-8-24, maybe even 7-8-7-22.
> Might consider doing a 250 x 16 which will increase the freq to 1672MHz as well for more performance.


These are rated for 1.25v think it will be ok to go to 1.5v or somthing to try 8-8-8-24


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13539369*
> These are rated for 1.25v think it will be ok to go to 1.5v or somthing to try 8-8-8-24


I would think that would be fine, but I'd do it in .05 increments till it boots than run some prime95/LinX. As an example my 1.35v stock dram can run up to 1.65v. Even at stock it took 1.4v to run. At current settings in my sig it runs at 1.64v.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13539687*
> I would think that would be fine, but I'd do it in .05 increments till it boots than run some prime95/LinX. As an example my 1.35v stock dram can run up to 1.65v. Even at stock it took 1.4v to run. At current settings in my sig it runs at 1.64v.


ok I dont know why the memory copy score goes down and the memory score goes up its wierd but this is at 8-8-8-24 I have not ran prime95 just changed the voltage from 1.25v to 1.3v and it booted.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13539851*
> ok I dont know why the memory copy score goes down and the memory score goes up its wierd but this is at 8-8-8-24 I have not ran prime95 just changed the voltage from 1.25v to 1.3v and it booted.


Make sure it's stable. I had my RAM at 6-8-6-21-1T 1600 @ 1.65v and didn't have any problems unless I was playing Bad Company 2. While I was playing the game would freeze up for 10-15 seconds every 5-10 minutes. I changed my timings to 6-8-7-21-1T 1600 @ 1.65v and now I'm having no problems at all.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

I set it back to stock untill I can find out why my cpu voltage is jumping all around even though I have it set to 1.45. It has never done this befor thats wired. Cool and quiet is off and my pc is set on high performance and like I said it has never done this befor its going all the way from 1.466 to 1.608 its getting me mad.


----------



## Tokkan

The End of my build has come.
CPU-Z
No, i haven'd OC'ed my CPU... yet.








GPU-Z

Any comments and suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


The End of my build has come.
CPU-Z
No, i haven'd OC'ed my CPU... yet.








GPU-Z

Any comments and suggestions will be welcome.


What version of HWMonitor is that? I have the 1.11 pro version that shows like this, much nicer. Go to the help tab and go to the site and grab 1.11 if you don't have it.


----------



## incurablegeek

*So Sad to See a Grown Man Cry*
1) *Mouse Freeze Problem*: Well I uninstalled SP1 and that is not the problem. The mouse continues to freeze on every other boot.

2) *Re-Installed SP1*, and as was wisely suggested, *tried to install KB2533552* - But I am told _This Update is Not Applicable to This Computer_.









3) *With - or without SP1* - Mouse freezes on every other boot.

(So as not to look too terribly foolish in my posts, I DID change out the batteries for new AA and No Difference.

Never had these mouse freeze problems and IF I wasn't installing to a brand new SSD, I would just say the hell with it and do a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate. That may be the only option left.









------------------------

*CPU Red Warning LED and Resultant Freeze Up* on every other boot.

Details: I must completely turn off the PSU, turn it back on and reboot to solve the problem. (And, yes again I say the PSU was thoroughly tested prior to build. I do that every time!)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*So Sad to See a Grown Man Cry*
1) *Mouse Freeze Problem*: Well I uninstalled SP1 and that is not the problem. The mouse continues to freeze on every other boot.

2) *Re-Installed SP1*, and as was wisely suggested, *tried to install KB2533552* - But I am told _This Update is Not Applicable to This Computer_.









3) *With - or without SP1* - Mouse freezes on every other boot.

(So as not to look too terribly foolish in my posts, I DID change out the batteries for new AA and No Difference.

Never had these mouse freeze problems and IF I wasn't installing to a brand new SSD, I would just say the hell with it and do a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate. That may be the only option left.









------------------------

*CPU Red Warning LED and Resultant Freeze Up* on every other boot.

Details: I must completely turn off the PSU, turn it back on and reboot to solve the problem. (And, yes again I say the PSU was thoroughly tested prior to build. I do that every time!)

























Have you tried NOT installing the drivers for the Logitech and getting by without the added features? I too run a Logitech setup but just let windows do it's thing instead. I'm not saying it's a fix (maybe not even an option) but since I don't use the hot-keys and such it works for me. Heck I can't even say it would keep it from freezing but just a thought maybe you could try to see how it acts which may, or may not give you another direction to follow to find the actual fix.

As I was proof reading this another thought came up. Is it just your mouse that's freezing or could it be windows itself? Freezing is usually a sign of memory issues, like maybe a slight increase in Dram voltage is necessary? To test you could take another mouse (other than another Logitech) and plug it in after you get the freeze and see if the second one works. I'm wondering if this might be the issue?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phrozhen.Khold*


*Just wanna share my new rig (or part of it







)... hope I'm welcome here*











Yes Sir, You are most Welcome.









Love the G.Skill "RED". Looks good.









Looks good on C4F too.


----------



## Davitz

@ Incurable

You've probably checked this already but:
Correct mouse drivers (if applicable) installed from the manufacter's site?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*So Sad to See a Grown Man Cry*
1) *Mouse Freeze Problem*: Well I uninstalled SP1 and that is not the problem. The mouse continues to freeze on every other boot.

2) *Re-Installed SP1*, and as was wisely suggested, *tried to install KB2533552* - But I am told _This Update is Not Applicable to This Computer_.









3) *With - or without SP1* - Mouse freezes on every other boot.

(So as not to look too terribly foolish in my posts, I DID change out the batteries for new AA and No Difference.

Never had these mouse freeze problems and IF I wasn't installing to a brand new SSD, I would just say the hell with it and do a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate. That may be the only option left.









------------------------

*CPU Red Warning LED and Resultant Freeze Up* on every other boot.

Details: I must completely turn off the PSU, turn it back on and reboot to solve the problem. (And, yes again I say the PSU was thoroughly tested prior to build. I do that every time!)

























Does the mouse freeze and the red light happen at the same time?

Being a wireless it uses a USB widgit.

To me, that would imply the voltage is droping out on the USB.

If this happens the same time the red light comes on (CPU power spike), I would think there is a bad connection are a short somewhere.

I am just tring to get a fix on what is happening, to get my head around it.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Freezing is usually a sign of memory issues, like maybe a slight increase in Dram voltage is necessary?


I'm not going to hassle you guys about my interminable problem. It's time for the Resident Genius here (me







) to boot, reboot ad infinitum and test what I have done. I have many, many changes - all very _logical_ I hope.

You guys know I'm probably the least pretentious guy in the group. When I mess up, I quickly 'fess up. So in that vein, then, please allow me to confess that I know absolutely nothing, nothing at all about OCing, RAM and CPU voltage changes except what I have read which is voluminous. That is what drew me originally to OCN. What kept me here - and nowhere else - is you guys.

(None of you know this but I got tossed out of a group, because I refused to admit I was wrong when I had provided ample evidence and support for my position.







Less elegantly put I'm not good at taking $hit!, so I'm truly at home here on OCN where I do my best to be a good citizen.)

Now it's up to me to go through the Crosshair Manual - and stop bothering you guys for a day or two.

I feel like a burden to all of you; and I have always held in great contempt those lazy creatures who ask a question that could by handled with a simple Google.

Thanks All


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


What version of HWMonitor is that? I have the 1.11 pro version that shows like this, much nicer. Go to the help tab and go to the site and grab 1.11 if you don't have it.


Yes get the Pro version. The free version did not give me accurate readings.


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey I installed PC-Probe II off my motherboard disk its in my start button but it doesnt open when i click on it why is it being difficult?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Hey I installed PC-Probe II off my motherboard disk its in my start button but it doesnt open when i click on it why is it being difficult?


Check for it in the little icon tray on the bottom right. If you can't find it there, are you having any other problems?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Hey I installed PC-Probe II off my motherboard disk its in my start button but it doesnt open when i click on it why is it being difficult?


Uninstall and get latest version from Asus web site. I never load from the install disc, always back to site for latest versions. Only other thing I have found is it does not always play well when you have any other monitoring program (HWMonitor in my case) running at the same time as it tends to make PCP II act up a bit (just when I try to shut PCP II down it tends to hang).


----------



## Tokkan

Reached 3.9Ghz on my X6, gonna try n see if i can get 4.1 stable since it failed the 1st atempt.
Gonna leave prime now for some hours..


----------



## Tokkan

3.9 was a simple push of the OC button to see what it gets.
Well, im lost on my motherboard menu.. lolz
I've been trying to reach atleast 4.00Ghz Stable OC but it seems that in the Stock configuration my cpu is running at 1.425v(3.2Ghz)
Keeping everything on auto and pumping up to the 4Ghz barrier it only gives me 1.300v

I've been trying to figure how to add some voltage but to be honest i've only build pc's till now, my old pc was a laptop... So ya im new to overclock and need some guidance.
Would be cool if some1 either explained me or re-directed me to the right direction.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kahbrohn

That voltage at that stock speed seems high...


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


3.9 was a simple push of the OC button to see what it gets.
Well, im lost on my motherboard menu.. lolz
I've been trying to reach atleast 4.00Ghz Stable OC but it seems that in the Stock configuration my cpu is running at 1.425v(3.2Ghz)
Keeping everything on auto and pumping up to the 4Ghz barrier it only gives me 1.300v

I've been trying to figure how to add some voltage but to be honest i've only build pc's till now, my old pc was a laptop... So ya im new to overclock and need some guidance.
Would be cool if some1 either explained me or re-directed me to the right direction.

Thanks for the help.


Well 1.42v is that stock on stress???


----------



## incurablegeek

Since no one else was having such a bizarre problem, I did not document my results. What I did document regards AHCI and how you can really screw things up with it, COMPUTER WILL NOT BOOT AT ALL if THE SETTINGS ARE WRONG:

Bios --> Main --> Storage Configuration:

SATA 1-4 AHCI
SATA 5-6 IDE

Within Windows 7 Device Mgr. IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers I see:

ATA Channel 0
ATA Channel 0
ATA Channel 1
ATA Channel 1
ATA Channel 2
ATA Channel 3
Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Standard Dual Channel PCI/IDE Controller

System will boot w/out problem BUT if you set SATA 5-6 (BIOS - Main) ALSO to AHCI, it will not boot but just tell you "No Boot Device".

Questions/Problems:

1) On-board SATA speed - I set to AUTO (default) but why not 3 gbs or 6 gbs?
2) On the boot up "splash screen" I am told: "Detecting Drives - No Drives Found". WTH is that all about?

Boot up to my Intel X25M SSD is *SLOWER THAN SLOW*. What I have done:

1) Made exclusive use of the ASUS PC Probe II for "correct settings" (probably eliminated the red CPU light doing that)

2) Intel SSD Toolbox - which I think so many people don't even know about but which is very, very useful.

Any ideas, suggestions or mean-spirited "put downs"?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Well 1.42v is that stock on stress???


Not rly lol


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


That voltage at that stock speed seems high...


Lol, i saw ur sig rig and your voltage at that 4.1 Ghz is way lower compared to mine









Note to self: Do not trust the auto settings.
Old CPU-Z
As you all can see, its using 1.425v
A recent CPU-Z which has 4.2Ghz at 1.3v
It handled prime95 for 1 hour till it bsod.
Thats on prime95, everything else i do it wont bsod on me, but still its not stable.
Need a lil help here


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*So Sad to See a Grown Man Cry*
1) *Mouse Freeze Problem*: Well I uninstalled SP1 and that is not the problem. The mouse continues to freeze on every other boot.


For some mice and if your mouse has a USB transmitter then the transmitter and the mouse must maintain a line of sight. Some of the mice do not transmit very well.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Since no one else was having such a bizarre problem, I did not document my results. What I did document regards AHCI and how you can really screw things up with it, COMPUTER WILL NOT BOOT AT ALL if THE SETTINGS ARE WRONG:

Bios --> Main --> Storage Configuration:

SATA 1-4 AHCI
SATA 5-6 IDE

Within Windows 7 Device Mgr. IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers I see:

ATA Channel 0
ATA Channel 0
ATA Channel 1
ATA Channel 1
ATA Channel 2
ATA Channel 3
Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Standard Dual Channel PCI/IDE Controller

System will boot w/out problem BUT if you set SATA 5-6 (BIOS - Main) ALSO to AHCI, it will not boot but just tell you "No Boot Device".

Questions/Problems:

1) On-board SATA speed - I set to AUTO (default) but why not 3 gbs or 6 gbs?
2) On the boot up "splash screen" I am told: "Detecting Drives - No Drives Found". WTH is that all about?

Boot up to my Intel X25M SSD is *SLOWER THAN SLOW*. What I have done:

1) Made exclusive use of the ASUS PC Probe II for "correct settings" (probably eliminated the red CPU light doing that)

2) Intel SSD Toolbox - which I think so many people don't even know about but which is very, very useful.

Any ideas, suggestions or mean-spirited "put downs"?










Just tring to help.

There are several steps to go throught (in order) to connect drives, and set BIOS.

*Physical connections*
Connect your CD or DVD to the *Black* SATA connector behind the RED 1 - 6 on the mobo.
Connect your primary SSD ( the one with Windows on it) to the RED No. 1 SATA connector.
Connect your secondary SSD to the RED No. 2 SATA connector.
I believe you were going to use a convintional hard drive for additional storage?
Connect that one to the RED No. 5 SATA connector.
Now, power up and enter BIOS 
In *Main - Storage Divice Configuration*-
Set 1-4 to AHCI, (For the 2 SSD you are using)
Set 5-6 to IDE. (For the conventional drive you are using)
The SATA Speed setting is for SATA II (3Gb/s) or SATA III (6Gb/s)
Use AUTO if you don't know.
I believe the OCZs you have are SATA II. (?)
OK we are done in that section. press ESC

GO to *Advance - Onboard Device Configration*.
Set *Onboard ATA Controle *to - Enable
Set *Onboard ATA ROM *to - Enable
These are for the Black SATA II connector the CD/DVD is connected to.
OK we are done in this section. press ESC
Press F10 - Save changes and exit - YES

We have to save the changes we just made, so the new drive configuration will show up in the Boot Device Priority section.

press delete on restart and enter BIOS again. ( do not let system try to boot up.)

In BIOS go to* BOOT - Boot Device Priority*.
Set - First to CD or DVD Drive, (mine shows up as ATAPI iHAS224)
Set - Second to the drive that has Windows on it (normally Drive 0)
Set - Third to disable.
There might be a Fourth, disable it,too.
OK we are done in this section. press ESC.
Press F10 - Save changes and exit - YES, press enter
That should work and boot right into Windows.

Oh, BTW what BIOS ver does your mobo have?


----------



## incurablegeek

headmixer,

Not to be ungrateful but most of what you suggested I have done. With that said, I will go over the settings tomorrow and confirm they are indeed right - and let you know.

Quote:



Connect your CD or DVD to the Black SATA connector behind the RED 1 - 6 on the mobo.


 - *Did so with the BluRay but still have another optic, so I had no recourse but to use the red SATA (will tell you which one tomorrow)*

Quote:



Connect your primary SSD ( the one with Windows on it) to the RED No. 1 SATA connector.
Connect your secondary SSD to the RED No. 2 SATA connector.


 - Yes sir, I did just that.

Quote:



I believe you were going to use a convintional hard drive for additional storage?
Connect that one to the RED No. 5 SATA connector.


*My problem is that I have several TB's of WDC hard drives. By way of True Confession, I must say that my boot from the #1 SSD into Windows was lightning fast - UNTIL I added all the other HD's ++ a PCI SATA expansion card.*

If you think I'm a PITA now, wait until I get into OCing (though I do have a step-by-step How To on that, I'm nowhere near close to you guys on CPU and RAM voltage adjustments)


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13556004*
> headmixer,
> 
> Not to be ungrateful but most of what you suggested I have done. With that said, I will go over the settings tomorrow and confirm they are indeed right - and let you know.
> 
> - *Did so with the BluRay but still have another optic, so I had no recourse but to use the red SATA (will tell you which one tomorrow)*
> 
> - Yes sir, I did just that.
> 
> *My problem is that I have several TB's of WDC hard drives. By way of True Confession, I must say that my boot from the #1 SSD into Windows was lightning fast - UNTIL I added all the other HD's ++ a PCI SATA expansion card.*
> 
> If you think I'm a PITA now, wait until I get into OCing (though I do have a step-by-step How To on that, I'm nowhere near close to you guys on CPU and RAM voltage adjustments)


OK,

I was just attempting to isolate the AHCI drives. Any other drives that are connected to the 1-4 connectors would have to AHCI compatible.

Did not know you using so many drives.

I am not fully aware of your skill and abilities yet. I am learning. I have faith in you.

Persistance will prevail.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I am not fully aware of your skill and abilities yet. I am learning. I have faith in you.


An honest answer: I know a lot, but there are terrible swiss-cheese gaps in my overall understanding.

With that said, no one on OCN has said or recommended anything that even remotely befuddles me. (Thank God for Google) I am very, very persistent. However, much has changed in computer technology such that everything I knew in the 90's is now only useless, after-dinner conversation.

Strong background in Symbolic Logic (Copi, Frege, Boolean Venn Diagrams, Decision Tree, etc.) and language analysis, for what that's worth. At least I think within the confines of closed-system logic.

Headmixer, On OCN most of the members I dialogue with are very lucid and systematic thinkers. And that would include you of course.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13556730*
> An honest answer: I know a lot, but there are terrible swiss-cheese gaps in my overall understanding.
> 
> With that said, no one on OCN has said or recommended anything that even remotely befuddles me. (Thank God for Google) I am very, very persistent. However, much has changed in computer technology such that everything I knew in the 90's is now only useless, after-dinner conversation.
> 
> Strong background in Symbolic Logic (Copi, Frege, Boolean Venn Diagrams, Decision Tree, etc.) and language analysis, for what that's worth. At least I think within the confines of closed-system logic.
> 
> Headmixer, On OCN most of the members I dialogue with are very lucid and systematic thinkers. And that would include you of course.


I am a ferm believer of the K.I.S.S. analogy.
Yet my mind is so complicated I often overlook the obvious.
This tends to make appear daft at times.
It makes it diffacult to real it all in, and communicat the knowlage to others. (ADD)
I know so much, about so many things, and it all spinning around in there.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


I set it back to stock untill I can find out why my cpu voltage is jumping all around even though I have it set to 1.45. It has never done this befor thats wired. Cool and quiet is off and my pc is set on high performance and like I said it has never done this befor its going all the way from 1.466 to 1.608 its getting me mad.










Well I found out my power supply was going out.







While I was running prime 95 the power supply was making alot of noise. I swapped it to Silverstone 1500w I have and my pc worked fine and my cpu voltage was not jumping around. I put my old one back in and my pc would not start at all.







So im debating whether or not to get This 1 or This 1. Does anyone have a opinion on witch one is better ? Also I have two of these coming for my 6970s also whats a good water block for a 6990.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Well I found out my power supply was going out.







While I was running prime 95 the power supply was making alot of noise. I swapped it to Silverstone 1500w I have and my pc worked fine and my cpu voltage was not jumping around. I put my old one back in and my pc would not start at all.







So im debating whether or not to get This 1 or This 1. Does anyone have a opinion on witch one is better ? Also I have two of these coming for my 6970s also whats a good water block for a 6990.










Have you looked through this thread? http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...-database.html


----------



## Tokkan

After requesting some help here, The Sandman PM'ed me giving his availability to help me.
I asked him to give me some basics of what i should do inside the bios to which he answered with all the details i needed.
I found out that i had an option in auto. The Sandman told me to leave it at disabled because it causes instability issues.
I did so.
This is my 6 Hours Prime95 4.00Ghz Stable



I would like to thank The Sandman for the help.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Out of curiosity... what was the option?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Out of curiosity... what was the option?


Both of those Spread Spectrum options...
The PCIE and the CPU were on AUTO.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Both of those Spread Spectrum options...
The PCIE and the CPU were on AUTO.


Thanks... I gotta look into that just to make sure. Don't remember ever playing with those settings.


----------



## incurablegeek

HeadMixer, So sorry for the delayed response.

Quote:



I was just attempting to isolate the AHCI drives. Any other drives that are connected to the 1-4 connectors would have to AHCI compatible.


To my knowledge all HD's (WDC) are all IDE. So what do I do with SATA ports 3 and 4????

Quote:



Did not know you using so many drives.


All together just about enough to hold the entire Library of Congress (from what I read) - really helps in my work with the CIA.









Quote:



Oh, BTW what BIOS ver does your mobo have?


*0801*


----------



## Tweeky

SABERTOOTH 990FX

This is it!








This is my next motherboard









http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/38192/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-motherboard-gets-early-photo-shoot
http://www.vortez.net/news_story/asus_sabertooth_990fx_detailed.html


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13564667*
> HeadMixer, So sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> To my knowledge all HD's (WDC) are all IDE. So what do I do with SATA ports 3 and 4????
> 
> All together just about enough to hold the entire Library of Congress (from what I read) - really helps in my work with the CIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0801*


A matching pair of SSDs would be nice.
or
Not sure if the OCZs you have are Raid compatible (A four drive Raid Strip would be fun) Talk about quick.









OK, I know what you said about updating your BIOS.

When it comes time to start clocking this thing up, we may need to update.

It seems like at least 3 of the later BIOS updates address stability issues when overclocking.

You did turn off indexing on the SSDs? Right.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13566460*
> SABERTOOTH 990FX
> 
> This is it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my next motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/38192/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-motherboard-gets-early-photo-shoot
> http://www.vortez.net/news_story/asus_sabertooth_990fx_detailed.html


Love the way they look, like the color scheme.

If the Crosshair boards aren't forthcomming, (please hurry ASUS) I may buy into one these myself.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Well I just bought This power supply. Hope it last longer then 6 months. I could have prob got an rma on my old 1 but I found a screw floating around in it







Thats why it quit







I dont remember droping one though


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13566460*
> SABERTOOTH 990FX
> 
> This is it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my next motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/38192/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-motherboard-gets-early-photo-shoot
> http://www.vortez.net/news_story/asus_sabertooth_990fx_detailed.html


It does look sweet


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Is the CH Formula IV still expected to be compatible with the next gen AM3+ CPU's?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> You did turn off indexing on the SSDs?


Yep. And I changed ALL SATA Ports (6) to AHCI.

Still don't know how to get rid of "Detecting Drives - No Drives Found".


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;13566660*
> Is the CH Formula IV still expected to be compatible with the next gen AM3+ CPU's?


Yes, from what I've seen so far. Not much longer to put this topic to bed.


----------



## bo40

well i now have an extreamily cool running computer i have a 10,000 btu airconditioner totaly vented into my computer case and it is allso a dehumidifier


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13567440*
> Yes, from what I've seen so far. Not much longer to put this topic to bed.


I'll be looking forward to finding the outcome of this also, either way


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Is the CH Formula IV still expected to be compatible with the next gen AM3+ CPU's?


Yes - for the initial "brain-damaged" versions of the Bulldozer

No - for faster iterations of the Bulldozer

Trust me: I have seen chip mfrs. play this game for 20 years!


----------



## Wbroach23

Ok so i downloaded the latest pc probe it shows up in the tray at the bottom but thats about it


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Ok so i downloaded the latest pc probe it shows up in the tray at the bottom but thats about it










That's really odd. Only two things I can think would be to right click on it and hit restore, and make sure your screen resolution isn't too small which might be hiding it off to the side.


----------



## Devious ST

will the crosshair IV formula support x2 SATA II SSD's?


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yes - for the initial "brain-damaged" versions of the Bulldozer

No - for faster iterations of the Bulldozer

Trust me: I have seen chip mfrs. play this game for 20 years!


This^

Reg bulldozer will work with the board, no one knows which combo of the quad hexa or octa will work though. It could just be the quad and hexa with the Octa only being supported by a true AM3+ board. Or all 3 could be supported right off the bat with E-Bulldozer being AM3+/990FX only or even a different mobo chipset.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devious ST*


will the crosshair IV formula support x2 SATA II SSD's?


Uhh. yea.. it has 6 satas... it doesnt care if they are SSD or not as far as I know


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devious ST*


will the crosshair IV formula support x2 SATA II SSD's?


Yes - I have two SATA II SSD's set up in Raid 0 and running on my Formula


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Reg bulldozer will work with the board, no one knows which combo of the quad hexa or octa will work though. It could just be the quad and hexa with the Octa only being supported by a true AM3+ board. Or all 3 could be supported right off the bat with E-Bulldozer being AM3+/990FX only or even a different mobo chipset.


UhHuh ... Just watch and learn.

As I tell my friends, I am not old. I am experienced!


----------



## bo40

has anyone checked this motherboard out on newegg yet N82E16813157248


----------



## Ccaution

The Crosshair V Formula is almost ready mate, samples are everywhere and it seems we have a winner - do yourself a favor and wait some more.

Cheers


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


has anyone checked this motherboard out on newegg yet N82E16813157248


Just read the reviews carefully. Several with DOA or broken components upon receipt and they still give good rates?

Also, some giving good rates when, for example, they say that RAID is dysfunctional! Others that they can't get into BIOS? Those are two basic items that any good enthusiast mobo should be able to do with no problems. If you can't get into BIOS thats a one-egger to me. The BIOS guy resolved his issue bu DL'ing a newer BIOS version. That shouldn't be happening in my book. Good resolution but not the correct one.

Personally... I'd be very careful with that board.

I do like the position of the 8-pin CPU connector. Not too keen on the IDE or the FDD connectors. FDD's today are USB. Doubt any enthusiast would be using older FDD drives that still require the old but I will not dismiss it though. You have a modern board like that, you are going to be using the most up to date components for it. If you are only looking to XFire, then you'd be good. One reviewer mentions SLI'ing on it so I am assuming he has tried the SLI hack on it and it worked???

Just my opinion though... This is like buying an LED flat screen with a wired remote control.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



The Crosshair V Formula is almost ready mate, samples are everywhere and it seems we have a winner - do yourself a favor and wait some more.


Very, very sound advice. That was what I was suggesting but not overtly recommending.

Never, ever try to mate a future technology with a past technology. You'll have regrets every time.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Very, very sound advice. That was what I was suggesting but not overtly recommending.

Never, ever try to mate a future technology with a past technology. You'll have regrets every time.


ok i appreciate info i wasent fixin to buy i recently did buy a chIV formula and after 2 rma,s in a row i did buy anouther asrock and it is and was awsome from the start


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ccaution*


The Crosshair V Formula is almost ready mate, samples are everywhere and it seems we have a winner - do yourself a favor and wait some more.

Cheers










Proof please.

I haven't seen these "samples" only seen photoshopped boxes in two places which I doubt the validity. Look it up in Google there aren't many citable references about CVF.

Not trying to be a smart alec about it, not trying to pick a fight. I really would like to see something other than a sofpedia or techlemming reference.

I doubt this also because I don't believe that ASUS would waste time with 3017 for either Formula or Extreme. That would be a waste of labor resources if you're planning on launching the new RoG platform with the new CPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## Davitz

Well, Asus does promise compatibility with Bulldozer, sure a few features wont be available. We dont know which ones yet, but most likely Cool&Quiet and Turbo Core.
Not to mention, Asus was told by AMD to make the Crosshair IV and m4a89 boards compatible with a bios update or obviously got the permission to do so. I doubt AMD would tell or allow Asus to build boards meeting certain specs cap and promise something knowing it would cause widespread grief. Or perhaps I have too much faith in humanity xD.

As I had said, we don't know which of the new (IE, this june) bulldozer cpus will be compatible with the bios update, but we can bet that at least one of them will be, but such information should be provided at launch.

As I also stated, I fully expect E-Bulldozer to only be supported on true AM3+/990fx and not be backwards compatible as Asus says the bulldozer being released this June will be.

The only thing I can see going wrong and giving grief is if you try and OC one of the bulldozer chips on a 890fx board, but if the archi is good enough it'll still prove a great improvement over a 955 @ 3.8GHz when its at stock clocks so that would be fine for me...until I snag a Crosshair V.

I am still inexperienced but I have faith in Asus and AMD, maybe a little too much and maybe im a little too young and naive. But I never make a final descion or purchase without seeing cold hard proof first.


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13575372*
> Proof please.
> 
> *I haven't seen these "samples"* only seen photoshopped boxes in two places which I doubt the validity. Look it up in Google there aren't many citable references about CVF.
> ...
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well, I actually have


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ccaution;13577866*
> Well, I actually have


do you mind passing the link along to us


----------



## Ccaution

No public URL I'm afraid :/

I'm not trying to look smart here, I just posted it to make it clear that the boards are around the corner. So if you are not in such a rush, and you're after a CROSSHAIR, just be patient for a while.

Cheers


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ccaution;13578577*
> No public URL I'm afraid :/
> 
> I'm not trying to look smart here, I just posted it to make it clear that the boards are around the corner. So if you are not in such a rush, and you're after a CROSSHAIR, just be patient for a while.
> 
> Cheers


ok i appreciate it definatly not in a hurry have 2 hard core gaming machines and 1 awsome machine and allso 1 novelty fusion machine so can be patient for the bulldozer


----------



## VaporXtreme

Quick question to all the folks here im new and i am currently looking to build a new gaming pc. I am looking at getting the Crosshair IV Extreme but has the Intel Lan port been fixed to stop BSOD and also does the northbridge still get hot ? thanks


----------



## Lord Venom

Yes, it's fixed if you install the latest drivers for the Intel LAN. And I've never had issues with the Northbridge getting hot with the Extreme.

But, I have to suggest at this point to wait for Bulldozer which seems to be less than 20 days away.


----------



## Ceadderman

Figure on Bulldozer being available on the 20 June 2011. Official launch date is supposed to be 11 June. But complete access should be by the 20th.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

@Ceadderman - I see you dropped CPU speed but increased RAM speed. How's that working out so far?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Figure on Bulldozer being available on the 20 June 2011. Official launch date is supposed to be 11 June. But complete access should be by the 20th.









~Ceadder










But I dont wanna wait!!!!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


But I dont wanna wait!!!!
























yeah i totaly agree with you i dont want to wait either but for me its definatly not a need its all a i want so im waiting


----------



## Ccaution

10000 get! ( sorry guys, I couldn't resist







)

I confirm that the later extremes, didn't have issues with the cooler


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13585721*
> But I dont wanna wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad-smile:sad-smile


Unfortunately... not much choice.


----------



## Havoknova

cant wait for the AMD 30 CORE cpu...omgggggggggg


----------



## bo40

well i spent 400.00 on 10,000 btu airconditioner and duct fittings and 6 inch insulated duct to hook ac up to my computer case and i think thats the very best money i have spent on this computer since i built it


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> well i spent 400.00 on 10,000 btu airconditioner and duct fittings and 6 inch insulated duct to hook ac up to my computer case and i think thats the very best money i have spent on this computer since i built it


That has to be one of the more clever solutions to case cooling I have ever heard. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13587511*
> That has to be one of the more clever solutions to case cooling I have ever heard. Let us know how it works out.


had it hooked up for 3 days now and it is awsome never seen northbridge this cool or any thing else in this computer if i can figure out how to i will post a coupla pics took a little balencing thermastat to make sure i had no condensation but its great


----------



## incurablegeek

bo40, please understand that I don't do this often but I think your contribution is significant. Had to Rep you.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13587697*
> bo40, please understand that I don't do this often but I think your contribution is significant. Had to Rep you.


i uploaded 2 pics into the gallery i have since i took pics dressed up ends of duct but i dont no how to post pics in this window and theres cheaper portable ac units out there i just bought this one localy


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13584870*
> @Ceadderman - I see you dropped CPU speed but increased RAM speed. How's that working out so far?


RAM has been at 1600 speed since my 3.6 OC. I boosted to 3.8 the other day when the game I was playing got Steam to lock my system up.

Would've gone with the 965 had I some G751 on hand but I've been out and haven't been able to get any from SVC since they're out of stock.

It's doing pretty well, but I think to get 4Ghz, I'll need to underclock my RAM. I'm thinking part of my OC issue is cooler related. Not sure that's exactly the problem but soon as I sell my gear I'll be picking up the stuff for my loop. $120 for the 420 and CPU Block isn't bad.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13587892*
> RAM has been at 1600 speed since my 3.6 OC. I boosted to 3.8 the other day when the game I was playing got Steam to lock my system up.
> 
> Would've gone with the 965 had I some G751 on hand but I've been out and haven't been able to get any from SVC since they're out of stock.
> 
> It's doing pretty well, but I think to get 4Ghz, I'll need to underclock my RAM. I'm thinking part of my OC issue is cooler related. Not sure that's exactly the problem but soon as I sell my gear I'll be picking up the stuff for my loop. $120 for the 420 and CPU Block isn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


you will get it there sometimes some of this hardware just makes us want to get rid of it and startover but i have confidence in you


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


well i now have an extreamily cool running computer i have a 10,000 btu airconditioner totaly vented into my computer case and it is allso a dehumidifier


I like to see some pics of this.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

bo40 what you can do is either use the add attachment function (when in Advanced post mode) or you can upload to a site (photobucket, flicker, what ever) and then take the link to the picture and click the mountain button above the post box and paste the link in there. It will then be in the post


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


bo40 what you can do is either use the add attachment function (when in Advanced post mode) or you can upload to a site (photobucket, flicker, what ever) and then take the link to the picture and click the mountain button above the post box and paste the link in there. It will then be in the post










there is 2 pics in the gallery and i have since tidedied up ends of flex duct


----------



## mav2000

Hi,

Funny issue here. My USB ports seem to be turning on/off by themselves every 30 odd seconds. My mouse works perfectly well, but my portable HDD and DVD drive keep disconnecting....any ideas?

Have checked the device manager and turned all USB power options to off, so it wont turn off to save power. Also all devices seem to be proper from driver point of view...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13596893*
> Hi,
> 
> Funny issue here. My USB ports seem to be turning on/off by themselves every 30 odd seconds. My mouse works perfectly well, but my portable HDD and DVD drive keep disconnecting....any ideas?
> 
> Have checked the device manager and turned all USB power options to off, so it wont turn off to save power. Also all devices seem to be proper from driver point of view...


Which BIOS are you on mav?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13596893*
> Hi,
> 
> Funny issue here. My USB ports seem to be turning on/off by themselves every 30 odd seconds. My mouse works perfectly well, but my portable HDD and DVD drive keep disconnecting....any ideas?
> 
> Have checked the device manager and turned all USB power options to off, so it wont turn off to save power. Also all devices seem to be proper from driver point of view...


Hmm.. having the same issue here now and then, LED's on logitech keyboard go on and off shortly. Rest is running fine, and its not happening that often. Running 2002 version here.


----------



## chuckman

Would someone please help me out? I have made a legitimate attempt to surf and search through this tread but could not find a direct answer that I could wrap my head around.

I have the Crosshair IV Extreme. I purchased two overclocked Nvidia Geforce GTX-450 PCI-E 2.0 cards. I want to run them SLI, but I am totally confused as to what slots i need to install them in, even after scanning this thread and reading the manual.

Could someone please set me straight on this?

Thank in advance.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckman*


Would someone please help me out? I have made a legitimate attempt to surf and search through this tread but could not find a direct answer that I could wrap my head around.

I have the Crosshair IV Extreme. I purchased two overclocked Nvidia Geforce GTX-450 PCI-E 2.0 cards. I want to run them SLI, but I am totally confused as to what slots i need to install them in, even after scanning this thread and reading the manual.

Could someone please set me straight on this?

Thank in advance.










if im not mistaken i think its 2 and 4 but your manuel does tell you the correct order to put them in i just looked at my manuel


----------



## chuckman

That's my point bo40, I don't get it. Funny thing is that 2 and 4 were never even an option based on what I read. I was thinking it was 1 and 3 or 1 and 4. Great, now I have a 3rd to consider...LOL

The book is great (I guess) if you know what Crossfire, Native Crossfire and chipsets are used.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I think that it's 2 & 4.









Sadly it feels like I have to go lay back down. My nose is a freakin snot factory working overtime least the sore throat is gone still it's hard to breath. It would be way worse if I wasn't taking 600mg Mucinex to keep the lungs clear.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckman*


Would someone please help me out? I have made a legitimate attempt to surf and search through this tread but could not find a direct answer that I could wrap my head around.

I have the Crosshair IV Extreme. I purchased two overclocked Nvidia Geforce GTX-450 PCI-E 2.0 cards. I want to run them SLI, but I am totally confused as to what slots i need to install them in, even after scanning this thread and reading the manual.

Could someone please set me straight on this?

Thank in advance.










You do know that you can't run SLI on that board without a hack, right? Not doubting your intelligence, just making sure...

Edit: Stupid me... I forgot the extreme has the lucid hydra chip...


----------



## chuckman

Thanks Superhead91, that was my next question as I saw reference to that when I was looking through the thread. I was hoping that that was the formula only.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13597084*
> Which BIOS are you on mav?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


On the latest bios on the site 2002 I think. Am running chkdsk on the external drive before windows boot and it's running fine for the last 1 hour plus in chkdsk. Issue is in windows


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13602304*
> Yeah I think that it's 2 & 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it feels like I have to go lay back down. My nose is a freakin snot factory working overtime least the sore throat is gone still it's hard to breath. It would be way worse if I wasn't taking 600mg Mucinex to keep the lungs clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


1 and 3 are definatly crossfire only no doubt about that and i am allmost sure from my experience on my board with sli im allmost shure its 2 and 4


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckman;13602845*
> Thanks Superhead91, that was my next question as I saw reference to that when I was looking through the thread. I was hoping that that was the formula only.


just got done reading the manuel agin slots 1 and 3 are for ati crossfire only slots 2,4 and 5 are for nvidia sli hope this helps you sorry for the semingly double post but i had to double check to make sure i was right


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have SLI on the 1st and 4th slot, it was the only combo that worked for me


----------



## chuckman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13605031*
> I have SLI on the 1st and 4th slot, it was the only combo that worked for me


LOL, Just when I was convinced it was 2 and 4...This might be due you you having the Formula board and not the Extreme???


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13603296*
> On the latest bios on the site 2002 I think. Am running chkdsk on the external drive before windows boot and it's running fine for the last 1 hour plus in chkdsk. Issue is in windows


You might roll it back to 1902. I'm not having issues like that on with my board. And the only other person(Epsi in an above reply) that said something about that issue was IS also running 2002.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## [CyGnus]

chuckman maybe who knows


----------



## dranicite

i'm betting this question has been answered already but i have a couple of questions regarding this motherboard and i don't want to read through 1000+ pages >.<.

1) will this motherboard be AMD 3+ compatible for the bulldozer / Zambezi processors

2) this is my first computer i'm completely making and was wondering how well this will work with these specs (with links to all the parts)

Cooler Master Elite 310 Case w/ Window
(http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX24739%28ME%29.aspx)

AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz w/ 8MB Cache (Retail Box, Socket AM3) (upgrading to a bulldozer) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX26993%28ME%29.aspx)

Asus Crosshair IV Extreme w/ Dual DDR3 1600, 7.1 Audio, Gigabit Lan, USB 3.0, Lucid Hydralogix / ATI CrossFireX

2 of these (Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 DIMM) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX30153%28ME%29.aspx)

1 of these Asus EAH6950 DirectCU II Radeon HD 6950 2GB PCI-E w/ Dual DVI, 4 x DisplayPort (getting 2 more at a later time) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX32579%28ME%29.aspx)

and this power supply (Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850 Watt Power Supply) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX32588%28ME%29.aspx)

the cd rom will be a basic one not gonna bother posting and same with the hard drive (will upgrade later)

any tips for my computer and answers would be greatly appreciated and thanks


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13607122*
> You might roll it back to 1902. I'm not having issues like that on with my board. And the only other person(Epsi in an above reply) that said something about that issue was IS also running 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks man...but am not able to use EZ bios to roll back the bios. It says no update available?

Any other way of doing it?


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^@mav2000...You can try to flash it by thumbdrive or by identifying the target folder, writing it down and then flashing it in the BIOS.

Well if you're gonna get a 6950, just downgrade to the Formula. Only real reason to jump to Extreme(in my







) is for Lucid and the ability to SLI.









As far as Bulldozer goes, I'm thinking Quad and Hexa cores will work on either board. Octacores will remain to be seen. Some people believe that will require a black socket intstead of the typical white socket. Asus says that BD will work with a BIOS upgrade. BIOS 3017.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mav2000

Cedderman, thats exactly what I did. Copied it to D: and then chose the file from the EZ bios utility in the bios and it says no update found...do I need to use Afudos??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13615932*
> Cedderman, thats exactly what I did. Copied it to D: and then chose the file from the EZ bios utility in the bios and it says no update found...do I need to use Afudos??


Then you might try using Asus updater.

You don't have to use the internet section. Just set 1902 to desktop, if you have a 640x480 256bit color pic you can apply it and change your splash screen at the same time using Asus updater. Should work to roll you back.









If you have any questions on how to do that there is a Vid on YouTube about changing your splash screen.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mav2000

Tried that as well...looks like I will have to make a dos bootable disk first....damn this issue.


----------



## mav2000

Update updated the bios to 1902 and same problem...could my PSU be an issue. my 5V and 3.3V seem to be out of sync, but those are software readings...


----------



## Ceadderman

Tis odd then. I figured BIOS but it could be anything at this point if it's not the BIOS. Of the issues that I have had with this MoBo USBs' powering off have not been a factor... knock on wood, throw salt over shoulder face East and genuflect to Allah... at any time to my awareness. I'm not seeing how it could be PSU related though. The PSU only provides the power it doesn't regulate specific funtions related to the MoBo. So if that's not the issue(and I don't believe that it is), one thing it could be is a windows update gone wrong maybe?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mav2000

I just did a reinstall of windows to kind of solve the issue. The funny thing is my mouse and wifi card work fine, no issues. Anyway I used an external USB power plug along with a Y USB cable to my ext HDD and it worked...so obviously the USB ports are not supplying enough power. I dont know if this is a board issue or a PSU issue....any ideas? Alos which plug supplies the 5V and 3.3V...24 pin or 8 pin?


----------



## mav2000

You are not going to believe this. I was using an extension for my 24 pin and thats whats turned out to be faulty....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13616655*
> I just did a reinstall of windows to kind of solve the issue. The funny thing is my mouse and wifi card work fine, no issues. Anyway I used an external USB power plug along with a Y USB cable to my ext HDD and it worked...so obviously the USB ports are not supplying enough power. I dont know if this is a board issue or a PSU issue....any ideas? Alos _*which plug supplies the 5V and 3.3V...24 pin or 8 pin?*_


I do believe those are in the 24pin.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranicite;13615728*
> i'm betting this question has been answered already but i have a couple of questions regarding this motherboard and i don't want to read through 1000+ pages >.<.
> 
> 1) will this motherboard be AMD 3+ compatible for the bulldozer / Zambezi processors
> 
> 2) this is my first computer i'm completely making and was wondering how well this will work with these specs (with links to all the parts)
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 310 Case w/ Window
> (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX24739%28ME%29.aspx)
> 
> AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz w/ 8MB Cache (Retail Box, Socket AM3) (upgrading to a bulldozer) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX26993%28ME%29.aspx)
> 
> Asus Crosshair IV Extreme w/ Dual DDR3 1600, 7.1 Audio, Gigabit Lan, USB 3.0, Lucid Hydralogix / ATI CrossFireX
> 
> 2 of these (Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 DIMM) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX30153%28ME%29.aspx)
> 
> 1 of these Asus EAH6950 DirectCU II Radeon HD 6950 2GB PCI-E w/ Dual DVI, 4 x DisplayPort (getting 2 more at a later time) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX32579%28ME%29.aspx)
> 
> and this power supply (Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850 Watt Power Supply) (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX32588%28ME%29.aspx)
> 
> the cd rom will be a basic one not gonna bother posting and same with the hard drive (will upgrade later)
> 
> any tips for my computer and answers would be greatly appreciated and thanks


Looks pretty good, although like ceadder said, if you're not planning on going SLI in the future, I would just go with the Formula. Also, are you going to be doing anything that requires a lot of RAM? Photoshop, CAD, stuff like that? If not, 4GB would most likely be plenty, and then you could get some better RAM. Not saying the RAM you have picked is bad, but you could probably get a better set.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Get something with CL7 timings RAM is cheap now a days


----------



## Iqs

I currently have just purchased a OCZ agility 3 60gb ssd and 2x 1 terabyte samsung spinpoint f3's.

I want to have the OCZ agility as the boot disk, and I wanted the 2 Samsung spinpoints in raid 0.

I just have a few questions.

I have a asus crosshair formula IV MB, and it had 6 sata ports, 1-4 can be set as IDE/RAID/AHCI, and 5-6 can only be set as IDE.

I have heard when installing a ssd its best to use AHCI mode, but if i do that then i wont be able to set raid on my other samsungs.

Also I have heard that with the OCZ SSD AHCI isnt a very good option becuase it causes lag in transmitting data. (ive read this somewhere)

I just wanted to know what is the best possible way I can set this up?

I also wanted to know is their a way I can optomize windows 7 for ssd with a hdd, meaning when you install a OS, over time a bunch of other crap and folders build up taking valuable space on the ssd, so is their a way to set the directories to lay on the 2 samsungs?

I hope i made sense :s

Thanks


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iqs*


I currently have just purchased a OCZ agility 3 60gb ssd and 2x 1 terabyte samsung spinpoint f3's.

I want to have the OCZ agility as the boot disk, and I wanted the 2 Samsung spinpoints in raid 0.

I just have a few questions.

I have a asus crosshair formula IV MB, and it had 6 sata ports, 1-4 can be set as IDE/RAID/AHCI, and 5-6 can only be set as IDE.

I have heard when installing a ssd its best to use AHCI mode, but if i do that then i wont be able to set raid on my other samsungs.

Also I have heard that with the OCZ SSD AHCI isnt a very good option becuase it causes lag in transmitting data. (ive read this somewhere)

I just wanted to know what is the best possible way I can set this up?

I also wanted to know is their a way I can optomize windows 7 for ssd with a hdd, meaning when you install a OS, over time a bunch of other crap and folders build up taking valuable space on the ssd, so is their a way to set the directories to lay on the 2 samsungs?

I hope i made sense :s

Thanks


If I was you I would put the 2 1tb drives in raid 1. I know you want have as much space but if 1 drive fails you can go and buy another one and swap it without loosing anything.







Also why would you put them in raid 0 if your os is going to be on your ssd







Believe me the ssd is fast. You dont need your storage drives to be that fast. I move 20gig files from my external hard drive to my two 2tb drives in raid 1 @ 90mb/sec. I love knowing that if one drive fails I am safe still and want lose anything. Lets just dont lose 2 at a time or im screwed


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iqs*


I currently have just purchased a OCZ agility 3 60gb ssd and 2x 1 terabyte samsung spinpoint f3's.

I want to have the OCZ agility as the boot disk, and I wanted the 2 Samsung spinpoints in raid 0.

I just have a few questions.

I have a asus crosshair formula IV MB, and it had 6 sata ports, 1-4 can be set as IDE/RAID/AHCI, and 5-6 can only be set as IDE.

I have heard when installing a ssd its best to use AHCI mode, but if i do that then i wont be able to set raid on my other samsungs.

Also I have heard that with the OCZ SSD AHCI isnt a very good option becuase it causes lag in transmitting data. (ive read this somewhere)

I just wanted to know what is the best possible way I can set this up?

I also wanted to know is their a way I can optomize windows 7 for ssd with a hdd, meaning when you install a OS, over time a bunch of other crap and folders build up taking valuable space on the ssd, so is their a way to set the directories to lay on the 2 samsungs?

I hope i made sense :s

Thanks


Also I dont know if you know but make sure you turn off superfetch. Use google if you dont know what that is ;p


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iqs*


I currently have just purchased a OCZ agility 3 60gb ssd and 2x 1 terabyte samsung spinpoint f3's.

I want to have the OCZ agility as the boot disk, and I wanted the 2 Samsung spinpoints in raid 0.

I just have a few questions.

I have a asus crosshair formula IV MB, and it had 6 sata ports, 1-4 can be set as IDE/RAID/AHCI, and 5-6 can only be set as IDE.

I have heard when installing a ssd its best to use AHCI mode, but if i do that then i wont be able to set raid on my other samsungs.

Also I have heard that with the OCZ SSD AHCI isnt a very good option becuase it causes lag in transmitting data. (ive read this somewhere)

I just wanted to know what is the best possible way I can set this up?

I also wanted to know is their a way I can optomize windows 7 for ssd with a hdd, meaning when you install a OS, over time a bunch of other crap and folders build up taking valuable space on the ssd, so is their a way to set the directories to lay on the 2 samsungs?

I hope i made sense :s

Thanks


Also I was going to tell you go to C:\\Users\\yourname and right click on any folder you are going to have alot of stuff in and go to properties and then location and move it to your 1tb drives. Make sure you make a new folder on your 1tb drives for each folder you move or it will put everything in the root of your drive.







BTW I did all my folders but left desktop and links they dont grow much. I have never went over 10gb used on my ssd.


----------



## superhead91

Hey crunkazcanbe you know you can edit your posts, right?


----------



## dranicite

thanks for the reply's to my question.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iqs;13618815*
> I currently have just purchased a OCZ agility 3 60gb ssd and 2x 1 terabyte samsung spinpoint f3's.
> 
> I want to have the OCZ agility as the boot disk, and I wanted the 2 Samsung spinpoints in raid 0.
> 
> I just have a few questions.
> 
> I have a asus crosshair formula IV MB, and it had 6 sata ports, 1-4 can be set as IDE/RAID/AHCI, and 5-6 can only be set as IDE.
> 
> I have heard when installing a ssd its best to use AHCI mode, but if i do that then i wont be able to set raid on my other samsungs.
> 
> Also I have heard that with the OCZ SSD AHCI isnt a very good option becuase it causes lag in transmitting data. (ive read this somewhere)
> 
> I just wanted to know what is the best possible way I can set this up?
> 
> I also wanted to know is their a way I can optomize windows 7 for ssd with a hdd, meaning when you install a OS, over time a bunch of other crap and folders build up taking valuable space on the ssd, so is their a way to set the directories to lay on the 2 samsungs?
> 
> I hope i made sense :s
> 
> Thanks


The RAID setting has AHCI support.

Just set 1-4 to RAID.

Connect SSD to 1, and Samsungs to 3-4.

Set 5-6 to IDE, connect CD/DVD/BlueRay to 5 and/or 6

Then in the setup of your RAID option, only set the 2 Samsung drives in the strip(RAID 0).

The remaining drives (SSD) will remain single, with AHCI support.

TRIM is what you are asking about in the last paragraph.

Not sure if TRIM will be disabled if the drives are setup this way.

Another member may be able to answer that question.

Edit: Turn off the Indexing option in windows for the SSDs (in Computer, drive properties) they don't need it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13624371*
> The RAID setting has AHCI support.
> 
> Just set all 6 to RAID.
> 
> Then in the setup of your RAID option, only set the 2 Samsung drives in the strip(RAID 0).
> 
> The remaining drives (SSDs) will remain single, with AHCI support.
> 
> TRIM is what you are asking about in the last paragraph.
> 
> Not sure if TRIM will be disabled if the drives are setup this way.
> 
> Another member may be able to answer that question.


This is how I've got mine setup

TRIM is enabled - as shown by the 0 returned by this command
fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay I got the gist but am wondering how that works with the RAID in 5-6 and SSD in 1-4? I mean where do you connect your ODD to in this setup?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13624643*
> Kay I got the gist but am wondering how that works with the RAID in 5-6 and SSD in 1-4? I mean where do you connect your ODD to in this setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


There is a black SATA II connector behind the 6 red ones on the board.

Connect CD/DVD/Blue Ray drive to the black SATA II connector.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13624738*
> There is a black SATA II connector behind the 6 red ones on the board.
> 
> Connect CD/DVD/Blue Ray drive to the black SATA II connector.


But then I wouldn't have eSATA ability in my front I/O panel.









Can't you run RAID in 1/4 and SSD/ODD in 5 & 6?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13624913*
> But then I wouldn't have eSATA ability in my front I/O panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you run RAID in 1/4 and SSD/ODD in 5 & 6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sure.

The drives on all 6 red connectors could be in any order, when in your RAID setup, only select the drives you want in the RAID.

Edit: I would suggest keeping the priority straight.( SSDs first, 1-4 then all others)

Edit: Are should I say Operating Sys first then all others.

The rest will stay single.

Iqs had stated that he had 3 SSDs and I was mainly addressing his question.

BTW How are you feeling?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13625095*
> Sure.
> 
> The drives on all 6 red connectors could be in any order, when in your RAID setup, only select the drives you want in the RAID.
> 
> Edit: I would suggest keeping the priority straight.( SSDs first, 1-4 then all others)
> 
> Edit: Are should I say Operating Sys first then all others.
> 
> The rest will stay single.
> 
> Iqs had stated that he had 3 SSDs and I was mainly addressing his question.
> 
> BTW How are you feeling?


Starting to feel better healthwise. Spirits are up though. Just sold my H50 in like 30 minutes flat. That's the fastest I ever sold anything in my life. Online at least.









I'm starting to put together the funds for my Big Water loop.









I was inquiring mainly because I wasn't sure how that would go with the RAID in 5 & 6. Yeah I understand that 5 & 6 auto to RAID when 1-4 is selected to RAID, but I was wondering if he couldn't run the ODD in the RAID as well since he's got 5 drives to occupy those SATA ports. Still it works for my personal curiosity as well for future reference.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Best if you direct all SSD questions to Magic-Man's definitive thread. It is referred to all over the net.

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-tutorials-real-world-windows-7-ssd.html

Streamlining Win 7 by eliminating "unnecessary" services: http://www.blackviper.com/

Also, Magic-Man was kind enough to include his own list of Win 7 services - enabled or disabled. *M-M is always kind enough to answer PM questions and Does Not Blow Smoke.*

The thread itself is virtually dead because SSD's are not exactly new and unknown any more. Nevertheless a complete read of that lengthy thread will NOT be a waste of your time.

*Make Sure You Keep an Accurate Record of Your Changes in case you want to revert to default!*


----------



## headmixer

OK,

I went back and fixed my original post answering Iqs's question.

He only has 1 SSD, I misread, thought he had 3.









Then fixed the instructions.

He'll be OK.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay makes sense now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13625440*
> Starting to feel better healthwise. Spirits are up though. Just sold my H50 in like 30 minutes flat. That's the fastest I ever sold anything in my life. Online at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to put together the funds for my Big Water loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was inquiring mainly because I wasn't sure how that would go with the RAID in 5 & 6. Yeah I understand that 5 & 6 auto to RAID when 1-4 is selected to RAID, but I was wondering if he couldn't run the ODD in the RAID as well since he's got 5 drives to occupy those SATA ports. Still it works for my personal curiosity as well for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


He doesn't have 5, I misread, he only has 3.









1 SSD and 2 Samsungs, there was no mention of an ODD. I am sure he has one.









Yes, 5-6 do auto to raid when 1-4 are set. They can be reset to IDE

I had tried that once, and it seemed to cause problems being in the same set of connector as the RAID. (1-4)

So, I set 5-6 to IDE and moved the ODD to one of them.

This was on a different Mobo, haven't tried it on my C4F.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13626417*
> He doesn't have 5, I misread, he only has 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 SSD and 2 Samsungs, there was no mention of an ODD. I am sure he has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 5-6 do auto to raid when 1-4 are set. They can be reset to IDE
> 
> I had tried that once, and it seemed to cause problems being in the same set of connector as the RAID. (1-4)
> 
> So, I set 5-6 to IDE and moved the ODD to one of them.
> 
> This was on a different Mobo, haven't tried it on my C4F.


My RAID is 1 & 3, ODD is 5 in IDE. That's why I was wondering about the SSD and how that would affect the setup.









So basically I would have to set my RAID to be 2 & 4 and run the SSD in 1 and leave the ODD alone in 5 if I'm reading you correctly.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13626801*
> My RAID is 1 & 3, ODD is 5 in IDE. That's why I was wondering about the SSD and how that would affect the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I would have to set my RAID to be 2 & 4 and run the SSD in 1 and leave the ODD alone in 5 if I'm reading you correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That should work, IMO.

You plan to use the SSD as your boot disk?

Haven't been in the RAID setup option in a while, just don't set the RAID to boot priority. (Unless you plan to boot from it)


----------



## superhead91

I have 1-4 set to RAID and I have my ODD plugged into one of those ports and it works fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Ooooh nice. I never tried it since we have 6 ports to work with and I had set mine to RAID and didn't think it would work. Since there were no instructions reflecting one way or the other I chose to err on the side of caution.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


That should work, IMO.

You plan to use the SSD as your boot disk?

Haven't been in the RAID setup option in a while, just don't set the RAID to boot priority. (Unless you plan to boot from it)










No other reason to have SSD imho. Too spendy for the speed to run it for any other application.









I will get one but it won't be for awhile. I've set my sites on h2o and I've sold the H50.









~Ceadder


----------



## Iqs

Thank You all very much for the help


----------



## Avanti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


The RAID setting has AHCI support.

Just set 1-4 to RAID.

Connect SSD to 1, ...


Really? Geez, I've been playing around with trying to dual-boot and swap files for days, I wish I had tried this first! Going to power down and check this out, THANKS!

I have to ask if I just didn't RTM properly, so where did you learn this tidbit?

edit: no joy in Mudville, RAID array not seen after booting the SSD...


----------



## TUG

Hello everyone,

I'm thinking of getting both the crosshair iv formula and extreme motherboards one build for my brother and one build for me, but i'm so confused about what ram i should be buying.

They will both be used for gaming but mine will also be used for design too on the side.

As far as i can tell, the lower the timings the better and g skill ram is compatible for the 2 boards. Ideally both boards will be fitted with 1090t's clocked to 4ghz and the ram overclocked to as close to 2000hmz as possible, notice i said ideally.

is g skill the best for OC'ing and what sticks should i be looking at?


----------



## EmptyBarrel

Hmm, i see there is much discussion about hdd`s and ports etc.

I have to run Sata as IDE, if i try ACHI or RAID, my Vertex 30GB OS drive bsod`s everytime booting


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUG;13633578*
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting both the crosshair iv formula and extreme motherboards one build for my brother and one build for me, but i'm so confused about what ram i should be buying.
> 
> They will both be used for gaming but mine will also be used for design too on the side.
> 
> As far as i can tell, the lower the timings the better and g skill ram is compatible for the 2 boards. Ideally both boards will be fitted with 1090t's clocked to 4ghz and the ram overclocked to as close to 2000hmz as possible, notice i said ideally.
> 
> is g skill the best for OC'ing and what sticks should i be looking at?


Have you checked out the OP? You'll see a memory selection guide along with some other useful links just under the spread sheets etc.


----------



## TUG

Nope i didn't sorry i better check that out.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUG;13634308*
> Nope i didn't sorry i better check that out.


Myself I've found these that I'm currently running that OC real nice (listed in my rig sig) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321
I'm getting just over 11 GB/sec and they're on the QVL, simply put, they work awesome! Look around at some of the other members sig and ask them how they like what they have, but from what I've seen these compare to other dram costing twice the price.


----------



## TUG

It seems G Skill flares are the best way to go but they are sold out everywhere.
G skill ripjaws are nice and cheap and some on here have said they OC nice, might just get those, for his gaming rig and if they clock nice to 1800, then i'll see about getting some higher rated ones for my extreme.

In sayin all this by the time i get enough money together for my build AM3+ will probably be out with their nice bulldozer cpu.

I don't know how to overclock yet so going to have to get reading some tuts and watch some vids to make sense of it all.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm running RAM that isn't on the QVL. Overclocked at 3.8Ghz(probably a little more room) they run smashingly well at 1600 speeds. The timings aren't anything spectacular but ~$100(at time of purchase) they're bang on solid value for 8Gig of RAM.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Havoknova

Im running 2x4 gig patriot viper extreme and its not in QVL..runs great and its fast..

I got 2 selection 1600 or 2000 but its not booting at 2000 so i stick at 1600...

14x300 (multi x fsb)


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Hey guys I was just wondering, does the Crosshair IV Formula support 3 way crossfire? I'm getting a very good deal on 3 6950's I would like to unlock but to get the price I would need to purchase them all.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUG;13633578*
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting both the crosshair iv formula and extreme motherboards one build for my brother and one build for me, but i'm so confused about what ram i should be buying.
> 
> They will both be used for gaming but mine will also be used for design too on the side.
> 
> As far as i can tell, the lower the timings the better and g skill ram is compatible for the 2 boards. Ideally both boards will be fitted with 1090t's clocked to 4ghz and the ram overclocked to as close to 2000hmz as possible, notice i said ideally.
> 
> is g skill the best for OC'ing and what sticks should i be looking at?


look these they are the best at this time
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231364
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231410


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec;13635431*
> Hey guys I was just wondering, does the Crosshair IV Formula support 3 way crossfire? I'm getting a very good deal on 3 6950's I would like to unlock but to get the price I would need to purchase them all.


Shouldn't have any issues with TriFire.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13636265*
> Shouldn't have any issues with TriFire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks mate!


----------



## dave12

What temps are the 2 pin temp sensors on the CHIV Formula measuring?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13638489*
> What temps are the 2 pin temp sensors on the CHIV Formula measuring?


Nothing.

You have to have the probes and they measure whatever you want them to measure. I was pretty peeved with ASUS for having them but not including probes with the board. I mean I spent nearly $240 for my board when it first came out. I got it the 3 months after launch. Would have been nice to get a little something extra.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nothing.

You have to have the probes and they measure whatever you want them to measure. I was pretty peeved with ASUS for having them but not including probes with the board. I mean I spent nearly $240 for my board when it first came out. I got it the 3 months after launch. Would have been nice to get a little something extra.









~Ceadder










 thats pretty bad my board came with the probes and there still in the box


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


thats pretty bad my board came with the probes and there still in the box


hook one up to monitor the air intake that way you will know what the ambient temperature is
the probes do have polarity you will need match


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


hook one up to monitor the air intake that way you will know what the ambient temperature is
the probes do have polarity you will need match


that would be an excellent idea since i have that 10,000 btu ac unit vented in to case thanks very much for that info Tweeky this is my settings as of right now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833254
but thats subject to change with my mood


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13643262*
> thats pretty bad my board came with the probes and there still in the box


yea mine are in the box still too! lol


----------



## iCoreGamer

Wrong thread oops. But still amazed you made it work.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd be willing to buy some unused probes if someone is willing to relinquish them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13644679*
> I'd be willing to buy some unused probes if someone is willing to relinquish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13639078*
> Nothing.
> 
> You have to have the probes and they measure whatever you want them to measure. I was pretty peeved with ASUS for having them but not including probes with the board. I mean I spent nearly $240 for my board when it first came out. I got it the 3 months after launch. Would have been nice to get a little something extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks. I bought mine yesterday morning for 252.68 and I didn't receive any sensors either. I was confused by the manual. I thought they reported (like to the fan controller display) not received signals. I'm liking this board very much. I have 4.2 GHz CPU 2.8 NB 1333 7-7-7 at far lower volts than I ever did on the MSI board.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13644785*
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


Thanks for the link Tweeks. I'd still rather get them from someone who doesn't plan to use them. Though I would get them from ASUS if it came to that.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

I just ordered 3 of these thermal cables http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g2c133s492&id=KyKQbf6y&mv_pc=6278 which are 27" instead of 18" with a lot better $$$ on shipping.


----------



## Avanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13626801*
> My RAID is 1 & 3, ODD is 5 in IDE. That's why I was wondering about the SSD and how that would affect the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I would have to set my RAID to be 2 & 4 and run the SSD in 1 and leave the ODD alone in 5 if I'm reading you correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ceadder: did you try this yet? I have put an SSD w/Win7 into prt #1, and an existing Win7 RAID into #3 and #4, but when booting off the SSD only find the RAID drives, not the array itself. So I am thinking that ports #1-4 can be either ACHI or RAID, but not a combination of the two.









Headmixer please comment if you can...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avanti;13647891*
> Ceadder: did you try this yet? I have put an SSD w/Win7 into prt #1, and an existing Win7 RAID into #3 and #4, but when booting off the SSD only find the RAID drives, not the array itself. So I am thinking that ports #1-4 can be either ACHI or RAID, but not a combination of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headmixer please comment if you can...


Nope I haven't tried it yet.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I just ordered 3 of these thermal cables http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017 which are 27" instead of 18" with a lot better $$$ on shipping.


The Sandman, that was a truly helpful contribution. Thanks much.

I don't see why not but could I also use these on my other computer: *Gigabyte UD7*?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13649328*
> The Sandman, that was a truly helpful contribution. Thanks much.
> 
> I don't see why not but could I also use these on my other computer: *Gigabyte UD7*?


As tong as there are sensor headers(2 prong) on the board I don't see why not.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks Ceadderman, as always for some really useful info and advice.

Btw, my Oops on the URL. Should be http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g2c133s492&id=KyKQbf6y&mv_pc=6278


----------



## TUG

Ok so as i take it, any ram will work so just get anything with decent timings an stock rate haha, will get some G skill ripjaws for my brother and speed them up a bit.

heres a new question for you, i've changed my ideal graphics card again to a HD 6970 but i'd like 2 of them in crossfire, cos... i'm power mad like that lol, but i was thinking why not just go for the cheaper option of a HD 6990? but, i read that the IV Extreme doesnt support single dual GPU cards, is this still the case?

Sorry if its already been answered, just double checking.


----------



## incurablegeek

Just a quick note about *G skill ripjaws*. Probably OK RAM but the heatsink on the top eliminates the possibility of a decent HSF - and in general is a real space hog - cause it gets in the way. (if you buy the RipJaws with the HS)

(My 8 GB of GSkills are now homeless in the back room.









For what it's worth, I always buy Corsair - used to buy Kingston but switched to Corsair.
(Not the Gospel; Just one guy's opinion.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13649847*
> Just a quick note about *G skill ripjaws*. Probably OK RAM but the heatsink on the top eliminates the possibility of a decent HSF - and in general is a real space hog - cause it gets in the way. (if you buy the RipJaws with the HS)
> 
> (My 8 GB of GSkills are now homeless in the back room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I always buy Corsair - used to buy Kingston but switched to Corsair.
> (Not the Gospel; Just one guy's opinion.)


Having had both on this board the Ripjaws are similar in height as the Dominators, and the XMS are shorter than both. In any case there are plenty of coolers that will work with either of them. Both the DH-14 and Megahelms should work just fine and are coolers I would recommend over others. Both of them being the pinnacle of Air Coolers.

But on these boards I like being able to see the gorgeous caps and mosfets that surround the socket, and there is no better way to do that then with an all in once cooler like the Hydro or Kuhler series or a straight up CPU loop. These board look fantastic under water.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Both the DH-14 and Megahelms *should* work just fine and are coolers I would recommend over others. Both of them being the pinnacle of Air Coolers.


I agree with you about the quality of the Noctua DH14 But I can tell you for a fact *the RipJaws with the red heatsink Will Not fit under the HSF.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ILL-_-20231402

I really don't care if you believe me or not. But that real-life experience cost me a lot of money!

I tried it on my Formula board. Only if you take a pair of metal shears and *cut off the RipJaws heatsink* can you make them fit under the Noctua. I have learned the hard way to avoid such oversized RAM. If you read my prior posts you will note that I even enquired about how to remove the heatsink.

*I really hate misinformation and almost never encounter it on OCN!*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I agree with you about the quality of the Noctua DH14 But I can tell you for a fact *the RipJaws with the red heatsink Will Not fit under the HSF.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ILL-_-20231402

I really don't care if you believe me or not. But that real-life experience cost me a lot of money!

I tried it on my Formula board. Only if you take a pair of metal shears and *cut off the RipJaws heatsink* can you make them fit under the Noctua. I have learned the hard way to avoid such oversized RAM. If you read my prior posts you will note that I even enquired about how to remove the heatsink.

*I really hate misinformation and almost never encounter it on OCN!*


Don't have to read it, I remember it IC.









But did you try reversing your fan setup? I don't remember if that option was even discussed or not.









~Ceadder


----------



## W4rlock

humm i am after a noctua but i have low end ripjaws X. so the cooler will fit right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4rlock*


humm i am after a noctua but i have low end ripjaws X. so the cooler will fit right?


I'm not sure since I've never used Ripjaw X RAM. I would think that flipping the fans and and moving the front fan to the back side of the DH-14 would negate any issue that could arise from being set up the recommended way. I could be wrong, but I'm assuming that it's possible to do it that way. I do know that the RAM slots are quite a bit closer to the Socket which can't help any when you're trying to use an aftermarket cooler with performance RAM.

When I first considered building with this board I wanted the V10. That just would never have worked even with the Dominators due to the tightness of the setup. But with DH-14 or Megahelms I just don't see it being that much of an issue. As ICG has pointed out however, it might be a problem even the way I think it could be done. I don't know all the specifics of what he tried to get it to work. I only know how the Coolers are set up.









You might just forgo Ripjaws altogether and get the Sniper kit. I'm running them just fine. You will have to bump the GoButton to get the system to POST since they aren't on the QVL, but I can tell you for a fact that they work and they're fairly low profile.









~Ceadder


----------



## W4rlock

Cool info then XD
from G Skill site :
Height 42 mm / 1.65 inch for sniper
40 mm / 1.58 inch for mine hehehehe XD its cool then tnks =)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4rlock;13652069*
> Cool info then XD
> from G Skill site :
> Height 42 mm / 1.65 inch for sniper
> 40 mm / 1.58 inch for mine hehehehe XD its cool then tnks =)


Haha, I read this and then realized my bros system has both in his slots. I often forget he got Snipers after I bought mine. Called him and he told me they were taller.









In any case I do know that if you can't fit the RAM under the stock 140mm fan you can alway bump them out to slots 2 and 4, change the orientation of the fans or pick up a Noctua 120mm fan and mount it in place of the stock 140mm depending on how you wish to proceed.

Not sure if Megahelms is even an option though cause I looked it up on Newegg and it's only showing Intel mounting brackets.

Some people swear by the CM Hyper 212+ so you might go that route as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hyper 212 is on sale at my retailer too... $30

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=41337&vpn=RR-B10-212P-G1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


----------



## Hambean

Hi first post so be gentle.
I am now onto my third built and its becoming, well slightly expensive, thank god some parts are transferrable. Just finished my new built and i keep getting the same two BSOD.
In a nut shell one was to do with the intel modem which was fixed after a little tinkering about but the other BSOD which is alway related to IRQL less than or not equal and i think amd64. has got me confused. After checking on the net is said that the ram could be the problem as it might be causing a memory leak leading to the PC crashing.
So finally heres the question i wanted to ask. Would the Ram be the cause of the crashing and if so will the 8gb (2 x 4gb) of G skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X for Intel Sandybridge Platforms DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz i have just bought be of any use


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambean;13653471*
> Hi first post so be gentle.
> I am now onto my third built and its becoming, well slightly expensive, thank god some parts are transferrable. Just finished my new built and i keep getting the same two BSOD.
> In a nut shell one was to do with the intel modem which was fixed after a little tinkering about but the other BSOD which is alway related to IRQL less than or not equal and i think amd64. has got me confused. After checking on the net is said that the ram could be the problem as it might be causing a memory leak leading to the PC crashing.
> So finally heres the question i wanted to ask. Would the Ram be the cause of the crashing and if so will the 8gb (2 x 4gb) of G skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X for Intel Sandybridge Platforms DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz i have just bought be of any use


Yes... try booting up with only one stick of ram and see if you get the BSOD. If you do, swap sticks and try again. If you don't BSOD, then you know which is the problem stick.

If you get BSOD on both, try using the "GO" button feature on your mobo. This synchronizes the ram to the mobo. When it boots up you may see a really low clock on the ram. Just go into the BIOS and tinker around there. If you still get BSOD, try memtest86 on them and see what the results are. If you come up with lots of errors, then you have your definite answer. This should be run for several hours (8 minimum maybe? - need to research that a bit).

I had BSOD issues when I moved ram over from my old MSI mobo. Go button did the trick for me with my old pair of Corsair sticks. If you do decide to move on to new ram, the QVL is your friend...


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by W4rlock View Post
> humm i am after a noctua but i have low end ripjaws X. *so the cooler will fit right?*
> I'm not sure since I've never used Ripjaw X RAM. I would think that flipping the fans and and moving the front fan to the back side of the DH-14 would negate any issue that could arise from being set up the recommended way. I could be wrong, but I'm assuming that it's possible to do it that way. I do know that the RAM slots are quite a bit closer to the Socket which can't help any when you're trying to use an aftermarket cooler with performance RAM.


Lord God, what do I need to do to convince you guys. *Ripjaws with the high-rise heat sink will not fit under the Noctua.*

I told you, and will tell you again, *I have RipJaws lying here on the table useless*; I had to go buy Corsair RAM with a low profile, and even that requires the *Noctua be removed to access the RAM slots.*

Perhaps I have presented myself in too understated a way on OCN. But after 21 years of building computers I know what the hell I'm talking about -
- or - I keep my mouth shut!

Honestly, I find you guys continuing to ask the same silly @ss question downright insulting! So buy the Noctua; buy the RipJaws and learn from experience.

As my father used to say, "Let him fail. Failure is a far better teacher than you can ever be."

So for me this issue is closed. Translation: I really don't give a Royal $hit what you do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Someone tinkle in your Wheaties this morning ICG?

I distinctly remember you saying that your RAM wouldn't fit under your Fan. Would a 120mm fan have fixed that? Being that the D-14 comes with a 140 set?

Nobody is saying you don't know what you're talking about. But he already has the RAM. If the fix of the issue before he has the Noctua is that simple I'm sure that he would like to go that route if he can. Being that the D-14 is the better cooler that he could use. Right?

So no need to get yourself worked into a tizzy. No money has been spent on the cooler, he's wanting to work out how he could get it to work without spending on it yet. This is the time and the place to do that.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

HI every1.
I noticed i was running my HD in IDE mode... but when i switch to AHCI it wont bot.

It says "NTLDR is missing"

I'v downloaded AHCI drivers from asus website, and flashed to my pendrive.... but i can't boot it to install these drivers.

I'm missing something?

Some screens from POST


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;13656850*
> HI every1.
> I noticed i was running my HD in IDE mode... but when i switch to AHCI it wont bot.
> 
> It says "NTLDR is missing"
> 
> I'v downloaded AHCI drivers from asus website, and flashed to my pendrive.... but i can't boot it to install these drivers.
> 
> I'm missing something?
> 
> Some screens from POST


Why are you trying AHCI, if I may ask?

I've never tried that I can recall so I'm wondering if maybe there is some performance difference that I'm not aware of.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;13656850*
> HI every1.
> I noticed i was running my HD in IDE mode... but when i switch to AHCI it wont bot.
> 
> It says "NTLDR is missing"
> 
> I'v downloaded AHCI drivers from asus website, and flashed to my pendrive.... but i can't boot it to install these drivers.
> 
> I'm missing something?
> 
> Some screens from POST


Go into BIOS and see if the drive is being detected. If it is, then check your boot priority? Never played with AHCI so not sure but this would be my first thought.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Someone tinkle in your Wheaties this morning ICG?


Close, really close.

Yesterday to relieve some of this recurring subcutaneous hematoma, I was slit vertically in the middle of the abdomen. Then a vacuum suction tube was inserted to suck out all the bad stuff. (no anesthesia)

So, there is an open cavity that extends about 10 inches to my left and I don't know how many to the south. Every day I have to pull out the "packing" (to absorb the blood) and then I have to take a long Q-tip (long wooden stick) and push fresh packing into the wound. I am truly looking forward to that.

And, oh yeh, they gave me Oxyconton for the pain. It doesn't make me high but it does make me quite irritable.

So thanks for putting up with my $hitty attitude and not getting mad.

The use of a smaller fan is nice in theory but how do you plan to attach it to the unit?

Best,

Dennis


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13657144*
> Close, really close.
> 
> Yesterday to relieve some of this recurring subcutaneous hematoma, I was slit vertically in the middle of the abdomen. Then a vacuum suction tube was inserted to suck out all the bad stuff. (no anesthesia)
> 
> So, there is an open cavity that extends about 10 inches to my left and I don't know how many to the south. Every day I have to pull out the "packing" (to absorb the blood) and then I have to take a long Q-tip (long wooden stick) and push fresh packing into the wound. I am truly looking forward to that.
> 
> And, oh yeh, they gave me Oxyconton for the pain. It doesn't make me high but it does make me quite irritable.
> 
> So thanks for putting up with my $hitty attitude and not getting mad.
> 
> The use of a smaller fan is nice in theory but how do you plan to attach it to the unit?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Dennis


Ooh I feel... er rather don't feel your pain. Worst I had was an Appy when I woke up on the table it was a good thing they had my arms tied to the table. Yeesh I thought that was murder.









In the event of securing it to the unit I believe that Noctua has replacement clips for 120 fans so it should work as long as they're provided with the unit or if you can buy them which I believe you can get those from Performance-PCs or Newegg. Not sure about Newegg but I'm pretty sure PPCs' carries them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13656418*
> Lord God, what do I need to do to convince you guys. *Ripjaws with the high-rise heat sink will not fit under the Noctua.*
> 
> I told you, and will tell you again, *I have RipJaws lying here on the table useless*; I had to go buy Corsair RAM with a low profile, and even that requires the *Noctua be removed to access the RAM slots.*
> 
> Perhaps I have presented myself in too understated a way on OCN. But after 21 years of building computers I know what the hell I'm talking about -
> - or - I keep my mouth shut!
> 
> Honestly, I find you guys continuing to ask the same silly @ss question downright insulting! So buy the Noctua; buy the RipJaws and learn from experience.
> 
> As my father used to say, "Let him fail. Failure is a far better teacher than you can ever be."
> 
> So for me this issue is closed. Translation: I really don't give a Royal $hit what you do.


Chill out a bit.

The person has the RAM in hand already and is maybe desperate looking for a solution for their situation at this time. Maybe, with the amount of members we have here, he/she/it was looking for alternate opinions on the matter???







No reason to go off on someone like this IMHO.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I believe that Noctua has replacement clips for 120 fans


I'm glad you thought of a solution, one that I didn't even consider.









Way to Go!


----------



## W4rlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13657210*
> Chill out a bit.
> 
> The person has the RAM in hand already and is maybe desperate looking for a solution for their situation at this time. Maybe, with the amount of members we have here, he/she/it was looking for alternate opinions on the matter???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to go off on someone like this IMHO.


yeah i have the ram already but still in stock cooler and getting info. The only diference its that i have the low end X type. they are different from the normal ones (and much cheaper llooll XD).
Its all cool guys


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13657077*
> Go into BIOS and see if the drive is being detected. If it is, then check your boot priority? Never played with AHCI so not sure but this would be my first thought.


ive played with ACHI and never got it to boot made sure it detected my drives and allso made sure i had correct boot sequence but still no boot so switches back and presto boots like it should


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13657144*
> Close, really close.
> 
> Yesterday to relieve some of this recurring subcutaneous hematoma, I was slit vertically in the middle of the abdomen. Then a vacuum suction tube was inserted to suck out all the bad stuff. (no anesthesia)
> 
> So, there is an open cavity that extends about 10 inches to my left and I don't know how many to the south. Every day I have to pull out the "packing" (to absorb the blood) and then I have to take a long Q-tip (long wooden stick) and push fresh packing into the wound. I am truly looking forward to that.
> 
> And, oh yeh, they gave me Oxyconton for the pain. It doesn't make me high but it does make me quite irritable.
> 
> So thanks for putting up with my $hitty attitude and not getting mad.
> 
> The use of a smaller fan is nice in theory but how do you plan to attach it to the unit?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Dennis


i will join you with the oxyconton making you irritable that is what in takin for the 7 surgeries they did on my foot/leg was supposed to be on foot but operated on my leg too now leg has been swollen 3 times its size for 3 weeks now so hope you get well soon cause i no how you feel


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4rlock;13658101*
> yeah i have the ram already but still in stock cooler and getting info. The only diference its that i have the low end X type. they are different from the normal ones (and much cheaper llooll XD).
> Its all cool guys


I just spoke with Dave over at SVC in San Jose about the availability of my TIM, but I asked him about those clips. He suggested contacting Noctua directly and that they'd most likely send them to you free of charge. Apparently Neither Newegg or Performance sells them anymore. They sell the clips for Prolimatech and for Silver Arrow coolers just not Noctua anymore. Which is quite odd(imho) but they may figure that most people will run the D-14 as it comes.









For those of you wanting a good deal on Shin Etsu G751 paste, ring their phone(1-866-989-2970)off the hook *1 gram* tubes as little as $2.50 each no shipping or tax applied. Soon as they get some more I'm ordering 5 tubes. You can't find this stuff in 1 gram tubes anywhere else for so cheap.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> i will join you with the oxyconton making you irritable that is what in takin for the 7 surgeries


HA! Thanks for the understanding and empathy.

As my Dad used to say, "you've got your optic nerve crossed with your rectal nerve."

And that's why you have such a $hitty outlook on life.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13659335*
> HA! Thanks for the understanding and empathy.
> 
> As my Dad used to say, "you've got your optic nerve crossed with your rectal nerve."
> 
> And that's why you have such a $hitty outlook on life.


Ha! That one is pretty good.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TUG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Close, really close.

Yesterday to relieve some of this recurring subcutaneous hematoma, I was slit vertically in the middle of the abdomen. Then a vacuum suction tube was inserted to suck out all the bad stuff. (no anesthesia)

So, there is an open cavity that extends about 10 inches to my left and I don't know how many to the south. Every day I have to pull out the "packing" (to absorb the blood) and then I have to take a long Q-tip (long wooden stick) and push fresh packing into the wound. I am truly looking forward to that.

And, oh yeh, they gave me Oxyconton for the pain. It doesn't make me high but it does make me quite irritable.

So thanks for putting up with my $hitty attitude and not getting mad.

The use of a smaller fan is nice in theory but how do you plan to attach it to the unit?

Best,

Dennis


Ah i've been opened up when i burst my spleen in a bike crash, sternum to pelvis right down the middle, that wasnt fun but morphine sure is good stuff!

I'm scared to ask another RAM question now haha, i was wondering if the speed (mhz) always get booted up at 1333 by the amd boards then you have to set it via bios to sticks stated speed i.e. if i bought a 2000mhz stick set for a formula board, could i set the board to read it at 1866mhz.

Sorry if your face palming reading that but i'm trying to get my head around it all with research before buying and what not an its better to ask people that know than fail hard because you was too lazy to ask.


----------



## W4rlock

in my case, i got my CHIV 2 weeks ago with my ripjaws X, bios its 1304 and i didnt need to do nothing at all.


----------



## TUG

How far can you overclock your ripjaws? Think what i'm really trying to get at is how hard can you push a set of RAM sticks really? 50mhz or 300mhz before snagging and getting BSODs?


----------



## Ceadderman

There isn't much room to OC any brand of RAM since as I'm constantly reminded RAM is pretty cheap these days.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



i'm trying to get my head around it all with research before buying and what not an its better to ask people that know than fail hard because you was too lazy to ask.


That's absolutely right, Tug. Every time I fail to read all the reviews or ask the guys on OCN (more reliable), I get my butt kicked. Ain't nothing worse than learning you bought the wrong thing.

Good Luck! My Oxy is starting to kick in, so it won't be long before I'm a drooling idiot.









Over and out - for now then,

Dennis


----------



## W4rlock

sorry. i sitll didnt try it. i assume it will give me some work to figure the best way to configure them. and it will depend on the oc of my CPU-NB too. still gathering info XD

oh but i think i wont intend to really oc them, but to try to find out the best combo at 1333/1600 and timings


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ive played with ACHI and never got it to boot made sure it detected my drives and allso made sure i had correct boot sequence but still no boot so switches back and presto boots like it should


From what I understand of running ACHI the OS would need to installed in this mode, NOT in IDE mode. If you're trying to use a HDD that's has the OS already installed in IDE it can be used, but requires a registry mod of sorts. Not sure this is of any help, just thought I'd share in case you weren't aware.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


There isn't much room to OC any brand of RAM since as I'm constantly reminded RAM is pretty cheap these days.









~Ceadder










That's only because no one seems to like/believe how nice the GSkill 2 x 2GB 12800 4GBECO's OC. I keep asking what others can achieve with Maxxmen memory scores and still haven't found an better bang for the buck, plus they WORK! One member even had his ECO's OC to 2000MHz but the memory score wasn't as high (just slightly lower) as what I've reached. I'm wanting to try a set of the PI's just for fun. That'll come sometime lol.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Quote:
Originally Posted by bo40 View Post
ive played with *ACHI* and never got it to boot made sure it detected my drives and allso made sure i had correct boot sequence but still no boot so switches back and presto boots like it should ...



Quote:



From what I understand of running *ACHI*



Please fellows do educate me; for I am so confused.

What is *ACHI*?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avanti*


Ceadder: did you try this yet? I have put an SSD w/Win7 into prt #1, and an existing Win7 RAID into #3 and #4, but when booting off the SSD only find the RAID drives, not the array itself. So I am thinking that ports #1-4 can be either ACHI or RAID, but not a combination of the two.









Headmixer please comment if you can...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


HI every1.
I noticed i was running my HD in IDE mode... but when i switch to AHCI it wont bot.

It says "NTLDR is missing"

I'v downloaded AHCI drivers from asus website, and flashed to my pendrive.... but i can't boot it to install these drivers.

I'm missing something?

Some screens from POST



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Why are you trying AHCI, if I may ask?

I've never tried that I can recall so I'm wondering if maybe there is some performance difference that I'm not aware of.

~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ive played with ACHI and never got it to boot made sure it detected my drives and allso made sure i had correct boot sequence but still no boot so switches back and presto boots like it should



Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Please fellows do educate me; for I am so confused.

What is *ACHI*?










Why this may be a little off topic (sorry guys) I can't help but notice a lot of questions coming up with SSD's and ACHI. Maybe this will help answer your questions http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-...p-secrets.html

I do know of a few of these highly regarded OCN members (as they have helped me) who have been involved in this thread. I'd give this a shot.


----------



## Tweeky

This is my maxxmem for my formula
All voltages set to auto


----------



## superhead91

@tweeky I thought AMD like tighter timings. I've got my RAM at the timings in my sig, and your maxxmem scores are better than mine.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13667286*
> @tweeky I thought AMD like tighter timings. I've got my RAM at the timings in my sig, and your maxxmem scores are better than mine.


memory is set to factory setting *2000MHz*, 9-9-9-27, 1.65volt
i used DOCP in the BIOS to set the memory Profile #1
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217


----------



## incurablegeek

Regarding "what is ACHI?", I was just clowning you guys. It should be AHCI.

For SSD information Magic-Man is the default go-to guy. http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-tutorials-real-world-windows-7-ssd.html

You don't need to read the entire lengthy thread (but most of us did), just the first few pages that lucidly and precisely explain the setup. (_"It's so easy even a Cave Man can do it._")

And as I said before, Magic-Man will answer questions via PM. You will see this thread referred to all over the net. It is the bible of SSD's.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com might also be of interest, but as you know I only trust OCN.


----------



## bo40

this is my best so far but im running so cold now im getting brave enugh that im fixin to try for more http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13667492*
> this is my best so far but im running so cold now im getting brave enugh that im fixin to try for more http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734


please show us all your temperatures at a full load with PC Probe
thanks


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13667492*
> this is my best so far but im running so cold now im getting brave enugh that im fixin to try for more http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762734


wow is it stable???looks kinda low volt to me...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13667206*
> This is my maxxmem for my formula
> All voltages set to auto


Thanks Tweeky, I always wondered how those flares performed. Just for the comparison here's my ECO's when OC'd. OC is listed below in rig sig with C&Q enabled.

Have you tried pushing your flares yet? This is getting close to the limit for the ECO's I think. I'm very happy for only costing $66.00. Getting ready to attempt another OC maybe this weekend.

My bad, just noticed that was with the Tridents, dang nice for stock settings.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13667718*
> Thanks Tweeky, I always wondered how those flares performed. Just for the comparison here's my ECO's when OC'd. OC is listed below in rig sig with C&Q enabled.
> 
> Have you tried pushing your flares yet? This is getting close to the limit for the ECO's I think. I'm very happy for only costing $66.00. Getting ready to attempt another OC maybe this weekend.


they are G.Skill Tridents on my formula board with a 1090T- no i have not tried to over clock them [F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD]

pic #1changed 2T to 1T
pic #2changed 27 to 24
pic #3 changed 9-9-9 to 8-9-8-27
pic #4 opps win 7 would not load tried 8-8-8-27


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13667539*
> please show us all your temperatures at a full load with PC Probe
> thanks


well tell me first how do i copy and past it and how do i shrink it if i have to got a new validation but its not very stabil http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13668218*
> well tell me first how do i copy and past it and how do i shrink it if i have to got a new validation but its not very stabil http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330


Just use window snipping tool. Click start, accessories, snipping tool. Make a snip, save to desktop. When you make a post click the paper clip at the top of the message, browse to desktop and upload snip. Hit preview to verify.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13668218*
> well tell me first how do i copy and past it and how do i shrink it if i have to got a new validation but its not very stabil http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330


The way i do it as in the pic's above

*Use Sandman's way it works better!*
take a pic's of the screen with a digital camera
load the pic's from the camera to the hard drive
*check the pic's for quality*
open a pic to be up loaded to OCN with Windows 7 Paint
Resize to 30%
ctrl-S to save

open a post on OCN and scroll down
select Manage Attachments at the bottom
Browse to the pic or pic's on the hard drives and open
upload the pic's with the Upload button to the right
[if pic's do not upload to post they probable to large reduce them in size some more]
hit the Submit Reply at the very bottom


----------



## Tweeky

Hay Sandman that works good thanks


----------



## bo40

View attachment 212796
i hope i did this right
i think i got it too small


----------



## Ceadderman

This is the better way...

Ctrl+Prt Scr
Win Paint
Paste + Save
"Manage Attachments" in _*Advanced*_ Menu(OCN Post & Reply feature)
"Choose File"
Click upload once you have your snapshot
Post

Done.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13668601*
> View attachment 212796
> i hope i did this right
> i think i got it too small


yes its too small
make the image on the screen bigger before you snip thanks


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13668655*
> This is the better way...
> 
> Ctrl+Prt Scr
> Win Paint
> Paste + Save
> "Manage Attachments" in _*Advanced*_ Menu(OCN Post & Reply feature)
> "Choose File"
> Click upload once you have your snapshot
> Post
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I know youre an old salt, but you gotta get out of win 98 sir. haha









new snipping tool is awesome


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


I know youre an old salt, but you gotta get out of win 98 sir. haha









new snipping tool is awesome


hahaha That's as new as XP.









Still imho Ctrl+Prt Scr is the best. You don't have to resize anything in order to show what you're looking at. I've used the snipping tool. I don't like it.









~Ceadder


----------



## W4rlock

well if the point its to just take a pic of the selected window, its easy.
Just select the window u want, press CTRL + ALT + Prtscrn and then paste it on paint. it will now paste the window u had selected









PS : i agree with Ceadderman but my os its win95 SE XD


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13668218*
> well tell me first how do i copy and past it and how do i shrink it if i have to got a new validation but its not very stabil http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330


Still nice clocks.


----------



## bo40

im trying this agin hope its not too small this time
View attachment 212913


----------



## incurablegeek

You know you guys are downright amazing when it come to overclocking. Every one is trying new and different ways - And posting results!

What more could anyone ask of a group.









Just a suggestion but why not put together a How To like Magic-Man did for SSD's. People less experienced than I would really, really appreciate it.

You may not realize it but you are all a collective wealth of valuable experience!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13677282*
> You know you guys are downright amazing when it come to overclocking. Every one is trying new and different ways - And posting results!
> 
> What more could anyone ask of a group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion but why not put together a How To like Magic-Man did for SSD's. People less experienced than I would really, really appreciate it.
> 
> You may not realize it but you are all a collective wealth of valuable experience!


well my problem is im so new at this that im too dumb to save my settings and i forget to order parts and supplies like that oc i posted yesterday and these temp,s i just posted is my machine on total air i had a problem with my water cooling system and while installing a compleat new system i turned over bottle of coolent and had forgot to order extra so i put a 5 year old asus silent square on and away i went agin


----------



## Ceadderman

Nonsense. Learning Curve.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Darkblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;13656850*
> HI every1.
> I noticed i was running my HD in IDE mode... but when i switch to AHCI it wont bot.
> 
> It says "NTLDR is missing"
> 
> I'v downloaded AHCI drivers from asus website, and flashed to my pendrive.... but i can't boot it to install these drivers.
> 
> I'm missing something?
> 
> Some screens from POST


Hi Carlos,

When you change the drive mode (IDE to AHCI or to RAID) , you should go into your BIOS and make sure you are booting from your boot drive. From the screenshot it seems you have two hard drives. I presume one is your boot and the other one is your storage drive. The error "NTLDR is missing" is a clear sign that, when you changed the drive mode to AHCI, the PC is trying to boot from your storage drive or from a removable/optical drive. Select the proper boot drive in your Boot priority and you'll be fine.

Cheers


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> im too dumb to save my settings


Everything you have described as being "dumb" I, and I'm sure others, have done as well. After 20 years building and using computers I am *just now* listing up my settings and taking an inventory of the boards, serial numbers, etc. in each of my computers.

You want Stupid. Hell, I can give you stupid! Been there, Done that, my friend.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13677119*
> im trying this agin hope its not too small this time
> View attachment 212913


nice


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I noticed i was running my HD in IDE mode... but when i switch to AHCI it wont bot.


Were you sure to set it to AHCI in the BIOS under Advanced Settings. It's a bit hard to locate but you can find it. AHCI is, after all, a hardware setting.


----------



## incurablegeek

Oops! Hit the Post button twice.


----------



## W4rlock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Everything you have described as being "dumb" I, and I'm sure others, have done as well. After 20 years building and using computers I am *just now* listing up my settings and taking an inventory of the boards, serial numbers, etc. in each of my computers.

_You want Stupid. Hell, I can give you stupid! Been there, Done that, my friend._



yeah like me. 20+ years... and still trying to know how to organize myself up. i envy many users around that know alot of apps and have pics of everything and follow things up. i try to read the most... but even then .... ill suppose a nice tutorial for that would be nice









i suppose it will help alot of peeps around and more info will be available for all


----------



## adamxatomic

I just got my new hardware, and I've noticed an issue. Before I explain, heres my hardware. Asus Crosshair IV. OCZ Solid 3 120GB. Samsung f3 7200 rpm. Samsung f4 2TB 5400rpm. Liteon dvd-rw. Mobo updated to most recent bios. (one before bulldozer bios). SSD flashed to latest firmare.
Heres my issue. After installing Windows and before installing mobo drivers hdd transfer between the mechanical drives are great. After drivers are installed the transfer will slowly go from around 100Mb/s down to about 10Mb/s. And the whole system is kind of sluggish. CPU at about 5% usage, and RAM at about 30% usage.
Bios setting for the drives are:
on chip sata speed - auto
on board sata channel - enabled
everything set to ahci since before install

Any ideas?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Ok. What the hell. I have a very high pitched ringing coming from my cpu socket area. This is the 2nd board that has done this. As well as the 2nd PSU. It is very unlikely that its the boards fault. Its a constant ringing. Never changes pitch. Load or no load. Its not a fan because i stopped all my case fans one by one and the noise is still present. It causes no instability or issues. It just annoying as hell.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Ok. What the hell. I have a very high pitched ringing coming from my cpu socket area. This is the 2nd board that has done this. As well as the 2nd PSU. It is very unlikely that its the boards fault. Its a constant ringing. Never changes pitch. Load or no load. Its not a fan because i stopped all my case fans one by one and the noise is still present. It causes no instability or issues. It just annoying as hell.


wish i could help you on this problem but i have never had or heard it on my board


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


wish i could help you on this problem but i have never had or heard it on my board


Thanks though.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;13682894*
> Ok. What the hell. I have a very high pitched ringing coming from my cpu socket area. This is the 2nd board that has done this. As well as the 2nd PSU. It is very unlikely that its the boards fault. Its a constant ringing. Never changes pitch. Load or no load. Its not a fan because i stopped all my case fans one by one and the noise is still present. It causes no instability or issues. It just annoying as hell.


Know what u mean, i had it on my old GPU, its called coil whine. Some PSU's, graphic cards, mainboards can produce this sound. Mostly it's the GPU tho.


----------



## pnkspdr

Well before I go nuts with a screwdriver on my crosshair iv formula I wanted to confirm this: My northbridge temps are in idle 52°C±. Is this normal ? As you might heard already the crosshair iv formula series got some northbridge cooling problems, cos they screwed in the screws wrong or whatever.
So yea before taking a look at it and replacing the thermal pads with thermal paste, I've wanted to make sure if my temps are in the green area still or are to high


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13684931*
> Well before I go nuts with a screwdriver on my crosshair iv formula I wanted to confirm this: My northbridge temps are in idle 52°C±. Is this normal ? As you might heard already the crosshair iv formula series got some northbridge cooling problems, cos they screwed in the screws wrong or whatever.
> So yea before taking a look at it and replacing the thermal pads with thermal paste, I've wanted to make sure if my temps are in the green area still or are to high


What's your ambient temp?

I'm thinking that it's a bit high but not knowing what your ambient temp is and how well that Antec 1200 flows, it's difficult to tell. At the very worst you perform the NB fix anyway.









And now for something really exciting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctua*
> Dear Mr. Ceadderman,
> 
> thank you for contacting Noctua.
> 
> Your inquiry leaves me a bit puzzled, because the NF-P14 fan isn't even close to the memory slots, as it it mounted in the middle of the CPU cooler. Please take a look at the attached picture of a Asus Crosshair Formula IV with a NH-D14 installed. The cooler will clear your G.skill memory modules, so please put the modules into their slots and then fasten the NH-D14 to the mounting brackets.
> 
> Please don't hesitate to write us again in case I didn't understand your inquiry correctly.


So apparently you have to mount the RAM first then the D-14 and not the other way around.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pnkspdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13685013*
> What's your ambient temp?
> 
> I'm thinking that it's a bit high but not knowing what your ambient temp is and how well that Antec 1200 flows, it's difficult to tell. At the very worst you perform the NB fix anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for something really exciting...
> 
> So apparently you have to mount the RAM first then the D-14 and not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


My ambient temps should be around 20-25°C I believe.

Edit: The air flow is good in my Antec 1200


----------



## Ceadderman

Well then I'd say it's time to do the NB fix. My system working full load is running the NB at 54c.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pnkspdr

Alright. Will do the fix then

Edit: Do you really have to shave the screws or can you switch the NB and SB screws to get the cooling right ?
Read something about it that the screws seem to be mounted wrong in some cases


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13685117*
> Well then I'd say it's time to do the NB fix. My system working full load is running the NB at 54c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have to agree with Ceadderman here. I am running about 52-54*C under load. Oh, and I didn't have to fix the NB on my mobo so that would be a good control number to use.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;13682894*
> Ok. What the hell. I have a very high pitched ringing coming from my cpu socket area. This is the 2nd board that has done this. As well as the 2nd PSU. It is very unlikely that its the boards fault. Its a constant ringing. Never changes pitch. Load or no load. Its not a fan because i stopped all my case fans one by one and the noise is still present. It causes no instability or issues. It just annoying as hell.


are u sure its from the cpu???

WELL PROBABLY ITS THE super whining sound of the NB FAN HEHEHE...

check it out....its normal on a extreme board to be load coz of that fan =)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi everyone im back with the same question, will the Crosshair IV support UEFI? it has 16mb Bios size. IF ASUS will support i guess they will. whats your thoughts?


----------



## pnkspdr

Would be interesting if they would support it and might bring out a bios patch for it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;13682894*
> Ok. What the hell. I have a very high pitched ringing coming from my cpu socket area. This is the 2nd board that has done this. As well as the 2nd PSU. It is very unlikely that its the boards fault. Its a constant ringing. Never changes pitch. Load or no load. Its not a fan because i stopped all my case fans one by one and the noise is still present. It causes no instability or issues. It just annoying as hell.


Is there a way you can try a different cpu in your board and/or can try your cpu in a different board ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13684931*
> Well before I go nuts with a screwdriver on my crosshair iv formula I wanted to confirm this: My northbridge temps are in idle 52°C±. Is this normal ? As you might heard already the crosshair iv formula series got some northbridge cooling problems, cos they screwed in the screws wrong or whatever.
> So yea before taking a look at it and replacing the thermal pads with thermal paste, I've wanted to make sure if my temps are in the green area still or are to high


The max temp for the NB is 65 C.
Try running Prime 95 for 20 minutes and monitor your NB and SB temps at the same time.
All so it is important to have plenty of air flow in your case.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13686827*
> Is there a way you can try a different cpu in your board and/or can try your cpu in a different board ?


Yeah. I highly doubt its the board. Seeing as its the 2nd board to make the EXACT same noise. It may be my CPU causing coil whine...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13685143*
> Alright. Will do the fix then
> 
> Edit: Do you really have to shave the screws or can you switch the NB and SB screws to get the cooling right ?
> Read something about it that the screws seem to be mounted wrong in some cases


You can try swapping the standoffs but I'm pretty sure that it wouldn't have any effect. They have to be the same length.

Make sure to re-indent the stock TIM so you can carve it out and replace it with a good quick burn TIM. I use Shin-Etsu G751. Make sure not to gouge the Heatsink while doing the fix.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pnkspdr

Would be MX-2 fine too as TIM for the NB and SB ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13686896*
> The max temp for the NB is 65 C.


Just out of curiosity, I've seen this question come up a lot with what the actual max temp for the NB would be. Where did you find this info? (link maybe?) Only reason I ask is the bios has over heat limits of 70c, 80c, 90c and 100c for both SB and NB which to me would mean it can go much higher than just 65c.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13688721*
> Just out of curiosity, I've seen this question come up a lot with what the actual max temp for the NB would be. Where did you find this info? (link maybe?) Only reason I ask is the bios has over heat limits of 70c, 80c, 90c and 100c for both SB and NB which to me would mean it can go much higher than just 65c.


Actually I think it was sussed out when peoples boards crashed when their NB reached approximately 65c. It was how we found out about the NB issue to begin with.









I know the BIOS shows higher but I take every BIOS setting with a grain of salt.Keeps me out of trouble that way.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pnkspdr

Sooo what about mx-2 as TIM for the NB and SB ? Will that be fine ? Since it is non conductive and has no burning time


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just out of curiosity, I've seen this question come up a lot with what the actual max temp for the NB would be. Where did you find this info? (link maybe?) Only reason I ask is the bios has over heat limits of 70c, 80c, 90c and 100c for both SB and NB which to me would mean it can go much higher than just 65c.


This is a reply to the question I asked Asus back last may when I first got my mobo:
Hello Sir/Madam

*Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.*

If you need further assistance, please contact 
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST 
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com

Our technical support goal is 100% customer satisfaction. Please take a moment to fill out our customer service survey.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just out of curiosity, I've seen this question come up a lot with what the actual max temp for the NB would be. Where did you find this info? (link maybe?) Only reason I ask is the bios has over heat limits of 70c, 80c, 90c and 100c for both SB and NB which to me would mean it can go much higher than just 65c.


this was info given by ASUS some time ago it is in the past posts if you would like to look
the temps can go higher but ASUS said that this is the point that they would repair the board


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


This is a reply to the question I asked Asus back last may when I first got my mobo:
Hello Sir/Madam

*Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. As long as you do not get hotter than 65c you are fine.*

If you need further assistance, please contact 
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 2
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST 
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
Krisenda Allen
ASUS Tech Support/L2 Support
Phone : 812-282-2787
http://livesupport.asus.com

Our technical support goal is 100% customer satisfaction. Please take a moment to fill out our customer service survey.


Odd that then they set higher temp limits within the BIOS then. Must be a marketing trap or something.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Would be MX-2 fine too as TIM for the NB and SB ?


yes


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13689945*
> Sooo what about mx-2 as TIM for the NB and SB ? Will that be fine ? Since it is non conductive and has no burning time


its good stuf


----------



## pnkspdr

Alright. Guess I will fix my NB/SB tommorow then. Still need to find a metal file somewhere.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Alright. Guess I will fix my NB/SB tommorow then. Still need to find a metal file somewhere.


As Ceadderman has suggested do not remove the entire old thermal pad but use an exacto knife to cut a square for the chip to fit in to and put some tim in the cutout

Check that the standoff's are all the way in the heat sink if not remove the standoff's and check for metal chips in the threaded hole remove chips reinstall standoff's and check that they are seated all the way in the heat sink

There are little rubber bumper on the north bound heat sink don't loose them

You may not need a metal file if the standoffs were not seated all the way in

My first Formula needed the fix but after that they were all good

If your Formula was not one of the first to come out the fix may not make it better?


----------



## TUG

I'm just gunna buy corsair ram as for my bro (tight budget) i can get him a decent amount at 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 so should be plenty for him.

Me on the other hand to max everything out is going to really really cos me haha but by the time i have funds i bet bulldozer is out anyway.


----------



## pannick

Can somone help me pls sory for my bad english i am french ok whit this bord and hydra200 in n mode 2 470 the card only scale in 3dmark 6 or vintage and in game only one card load i have try lot off ting but noting work for me txt


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pannick;13693340*
> Can somone help me pls sory for my bad english i am french ok whit this bord and hydra200 in n mode 2 470 the card only scale in 3dmark 6 or vintage and in game only one card load i have try lot off ting but noting work for me txt


There are only certain games that it will scale with. there is a list of these games and what graphics card configuration they will support. This can be found under the games tab of the Hydra control panel.


----------



## pnkspdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13691067*
> As Ceadderman has suggested do not remove the entire old thermal pad but use an exacto knife to cut a square for the chip to fit in to and put some tim in the cutout
> 
> Check that the standoff's are all the way in the heat sink if not remove the standoff's and check for metal chips in the threaded hole remove chips reinstall standoff's and check that they are seated all the way in the heat sink
> 
> There are little rubber bumper on the north bound heat sink don't loose them
> 
> You may not need a metal file if the standoffs were not seated all the way in
> 
> My first Formula needed the fix but after that they were all good
> 
> If your Formula was not one of the first to come out the fix may not make it better?


Actually mine been one of the very first to be released in germany. So yea








Thanks for the info btw. Will take a look at the holes first for chips


----------



## Elis

Hi , I dont want to hi-jack this thread or anything, but could anyone with a SSD please tell me what drivers are being used by windows for it on their CHIV

I have a feeling that windows has installed the wrong ones for me leading to lower SSD performance.

Take a look here for more info: http://www.overclock.net/ssd/1029659-ssd-driver-help-amd-raid-drivers.html

Thanks


----------



## adcantu

I believe I'm using the same drivers as you. disk.sys and partmgr.sys file version 6.1.7600.16358

is there a reason you have it set to RAID?

Im getting a 7.9 on WEI.


----------



## Elis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13697331*
> I believe I'm using the same drivers as you. disk.sys and partmgr.sys file version 6.1.7600.16358
> 
> is there a reason you have it set to RAID?
> 
> Im getting a 7.9 on WEI.


It's set to raid in the bios but in the "amd raid option ROM" it is a single disk, this is the only way to get a my RAID0 f3's and SSD to work with ahci, shouldnt the correct driver be ahcix64.sys that i installed during windows setup or at least msahci.sys, not a generic hard drive driver that i doubt supports TRIM?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;13697514*
> It's set to raid in the bios but in the "amd raid option ROM" it is a single disk, this is the only way to get a my RAID0 f3's and SSD to work with ahci, shouldnt the correct driver be ahcix64.sys that i installed during windows setup or at least msahci.sys, not a generic hard drive driver that i doubt supports TRIM?


The problem is that you have the SSD on the same channel as the RAID.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Only one set of flares. I can find online... Really? Wheres all my good ram...?


----------



## Elis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The problem is that you have the SSD on the same channel as the RAID.


Well, I have to otherwise it must be set to IDE, it is possible to have the SSD attached to the RAID bios but not part of an array, in this situation, it appears as "single disk" and requires a driver from the motherboard DVD. what I am not sure about is that windows is using the incorrect driver for my SSD. *(should it be using ahcix64.sys from the asus support DVD?)*
I suspect not as with this installation, my WEI is 7.6 not 7.9 as it was with the first insall.

thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Only one set of flares. I can find online... Really? Wheres all my good ram...?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145317

Look at these they are the best available at this time


----------



## superhead91

Hey tweeky what do you think about these? They're on sale for $99
http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-226-199-_-05312011_3


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;13700951*
> Well, I have to otherwise it must be set to IDE, it is possible to have the SSD attached to the RAID bios but not part of an array, in this situation, it appears as "single disk" and requires a driver from the motherboard DVD. what I am not sure about is that windows is using the incorrect driver for my SSD. *(should it be using ahcix64.sys from the asus support DVD?)*
> I suspect not as with this installation, my WEI is 7.6 not 7.9 as it was with the first insall.
> 
> thanks


AMD AHCI Driver V1.2.0.164 for Windows 32/64bit 7.

AMD RAID Driver V3.2.1540.24 for Windows 32/64bit 7.

not that i know but i think that you will need 2 drivers one for raid and one for AHCI

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/#download


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13702235*
> Hey tweeky what do you think about these? They're on sale for $99
> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-226-199-_-05312011_3


TIMING 2133 MHZ 9-11-10-28
PRICE HALF WITH NO FEEDBACK

i think i will stand by the corsairs
try them and let us know please

here are some others
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231412


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13702375*
> TIMING 2133 MHZ 9-11-10-28
> PRICE HALF WITH NO FEEDBACK
> 
> i think i will stand by the corsairs
> try them and let us know please


Well the only reason it's half price is because it's a shell shocker... just wondering.


----------



## Elis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13702309*
> AMD AHCI Driver V1.2.0.164 for Windows 32/64bit 7.
> 
> AMD RAID Driver V3.2.1540.24 for Windows 32/64bit 7.
> 
> not that i know but i think that you will need 2 drivers one for raid and one for AHCI
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/#download


Hi, thanks for the link, i swear i was looking at that page not so long ago but it must have been fridge blindness









When i try to change the driver using device manager, windows says that it already has the best driver for the SSD which i find confusing, is there a way to force windows to use the proper driver?

Also, what drivers are others using with a SSD?

Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;13702567*
> Hi, thanks for the link, i swear i was looking at that page not so long ago but it must have been fridge blindness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i try to change the driver using device manager, windows says that it already has the best driver for the SSD which i find confusing, is there a way to force windows to use the proper driver?
> 
> Also, what drivers are others using with a SSD?
> 
> Thanks


go - device manager
update driver
browse my computer for driver software

i'm not the best at this but i think you will have to uninstall the raid and then install ahci and then install raid

in windows device manager it should allow you to install the new driver anyway

like i said i'm not the best at this ???

or when you install windows you should load both drivers at the same time
all so you can use the asus dvd to install ahci and then update the driver if necessary

i have 2 ssd's and 3 hard drives both sets set to raid 0 - i tried ahci but did not work the 1st time so i used raid 0


----------



## Ben_L

I've been having a problem with the temps on my board. (Asus Crosshair IV Formula) I've uploaded a pic to show the problem, Every program I check with comes back the same way, except BIOS. There is a difference of 12Cish on Idle between CPU and CORE temperatures, stock no overclocking. BIOS shows:

CPU: 40C
Northbridge: 50ish
Southbridge: 40ish

Specs:
1090T, Cosair H70
Asus Crosshair IV
Mushkin 8GB ram (1333mhz 2x4GB)
Ati 2600Xt
Windows 7 64bit

Any ideas whats going on?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not entirely sure but I believe that typically Thuban reports hotter than it actually is on HWMonitor and PC Probe II.

That's an AMD app(your jpg) so it probably gives you as good a temp indication as you are likely to see with anything else. You may not have any problems since 40cish and 50cish is about right.

My CPU is running under load at the moment, reporting 39c and 52c CPU/NB.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben_L;13702820*
> I've been having a problem with the temps on my board. (Asus Crosshair IV Formula) I've uploaded a pic to show the problem, Every program I check with comes back the same way, except BIOS. There is a difference of 12Cish on Idle between CPU and CORE temperatures, stock no overclocking. BIOS shows:
> 
> CPU: 40C
> Northbridge: 50ish
> Southbridge: 40ish
> 
> Specs:
> 1090T, Cosair H70
> Asus Crosshair IV
> Mushkin 8GB ram (1333mhz 2x4GB)
> Ati 2600Xt
> Windows 7 64bit
> 
> Any ideas whats going on?


i think you will need more air flow in your case
try using PC Probe II from the ASUS dvd
your temps not out of line but if your room is warmer this will make a difference
it is important that your cooling block is on square with no uneven pressure


----------



## incurablegeek

Tweeky,

Although I just set my BIOS to AHCI (IDE, AHCI, RAID being the choices of course) and have no problems with my Intel X25M SSD, I have decided to take no chances and therefore downloaded the drivers you provided a link to:
Quote:


> AMD AHCI Driver V1.2.0.164 for Windows 32/64bit 7.
> 
> AMD RAID Driver V3.2.1540.24 for Windows 32/64bit 7.
> 
> not that i know but i think that you will need 2 drivers one for raid and one for AHCI
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...mula/#download


Also, good advice on the Corsair RAM. Good quality product and exceptional tech support.

My question: On the Crosshair IV Formula board, should I be using the:

1) 1902 BIOS
-or-
2) 1304 BIOS

I have followed the thread pretty closely but might have missed the answer to this question. If I did, please excuse.

(CPU's are AMD 6-core 1090T and 1055 (?), the slower of the two.)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13703008*
> Tweeky,
> 
> Although I just set my BIOS to AHCI (IDE, AHCI, RAID being the choices of course) and have no problems with my Intel X25M SSD, I have decided to take no chances and therefore downloaded the drivers you provided a link to:
> 
> Also, good advice on the Corsair RAM. Good quality product and exceptional tech support.
> 
> My question: On the Crosshair IV Formula board, should I be using the:
> 
> 1) 1902 BIOS
> -or-
> 2) 1304 BIOS
> 
> I have followed the thread pretty closely but might have missed the answer to this question. If I did, please excuse.
> 
> (CPU's are AMD 6-core 1090T and 1055 (?), the slower of the two.)


i have updated my formula bios to 1902 and have not notice a big and/or small differance


----------



## Elis

Okay, i have tried that method but it keeps saying than "no driver for your hardware could be found"

In the system32 drivers folder, the ahcix64.sys (amd ahci driver) is there but it seems that windows sees the SSD as a hard drive and has over ridden the driver allocation with generic hdd drivers.

What I need now is for someone with an *SSD attached to their RAID controller, however not part of an array to say what drivers are being used for their SSD*,
and some way of over riding the generic windows drivers with the proper amd ones.

This is why I think the performance is lower on this install than on the previous install where I had 7.9.

okay, confused now, 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Look at the top left, it says ahcix64.sys as being the driver for this ? ? ? but in device manager it is different, also it does seem a bit slow for the published specs . . .


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elis*


Okay, i have tried that method but it keeps saying than "no driver for your hardware could be found"

In the system32 drivers folder, the ahcix64.sys (amd ahci driver) is there but it seems that windows sees the SSD as a hard drive and has over ridden the driver allocation with generic hdd drivers.

What I need now is for someone with an *SSD attached to their RAID controller, however not part of an array to say what drivers are being used for their SSD*,
and some way of over riding the generic windows drivers with the proper amd ones.

This is why I think the performance is lower on this install than on the previous install where I had 7.9.

okay, confused now, 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Look at the top left, it says ahcix64.sys as being the driver for this ? ? ? but in device manager it is different, also it does seem a bit slow for the published specs . . .


ahcix64.sys is the same driver that i'm using


----------



## Tweeky

I was getting hungry so I made my self a sandwich and put it on a plate and took it into the computer room.
Now that I have answered some post question I can not find the plate or the sandwich any were.
What am I to do?

BTW we had a *HAIL* storm the other night and now my TV will not work and the roof has holes in it and I might drown!
Then the insurance man said he would not be able to get to it for about 10 days.
Please help!


----------



## Elis

Thankyou, you are using the correct driver, however I am not,



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I must now figure out how to change the driver to ahcix64s.sys like yours !

Thanks, you have been a great help.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;13703727*
> Thankyou, you are using the correct driver, however I am not,
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I must now figure out how to change the driver to ahcix64s.sys like yours !
> 
> Thanks, you have been a great help.


you might remove the microsoft driver
do not reboot
install the ahcix64s.sys driver
then reboot
if that does not work you need some one better than i

you may have to scrub/erase the ssd and then install win 7 and use F6 to install the drivers
if old drivers are on the ssd then window will try to use them

or do a windows repair and install the drivers


----------



## Elis

Okay, sounds like i have a full day tomorrow . . .

but do the incorrect drivers look like the cause of the low WEI scores and poor performance?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;13703897*
> Okay, sounds like i have a full day tomorrow . . .
> 
> but do the incorrect drivers look like the cause of the low WEI scores and poor performance?


i dn't know

i was looking at my disk in device manager
it shows different driver than the disk controler

there is a section on ssd and hd
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives-storage/


----------



## headmixer

Quote, Elis: I must now figure out how to change the driver to ahcix64s.sys like yours !

Hey Gentlemen, the AHCI driver is on the install disk that came with the C4F.

View attachment 213197


Just update the driver from Device Manager.


----------



## adcantu

interesting that Im not using those drivers, im just using the microsoft ones I guess... getting 7.9 on the WEI though. I haven't had any problems with my SSD.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13447385*
> Same advice on OCN elsewhere but here's what a Moderator on the ASUS site said:
> 
> So that you don't think I'm disagreeing, please understand:
> 
> 1) I always opt for the most conservative and safest way
> 2) When in doubt, trust the guys at OCN (I have yet to receive any bad advice.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I flash the BIOS? Haven't done so since 1991 when I was a complete idiot. A bit dangerous, don't you think?


Quote: incurablegeek; My question: On the Crosshair IV Formula board, should I be using the:

1) 1902 BIOS
-or-
2) 1304 BIOS

What!









Mr. "Haven't done so since 1991" is asking about a BIOS update?









Must be the pain killers talking.

BTW how are you D*****? Getting better I hope.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Mr. "Haven't done so since 1991" is asking about a BIOS update?
> 
> Must be the pain killers talking.
> 
> BTW how are you D*****? Getting better I hope.


Headmixer, I hafta give you a point on that one. I really did say that, didn't I. Well, now I'm up here with the Big Leaguers, so I better play a little catch-up. Seriously you guys have really kicked my sweet @ss into high gear, such that I now realize how much I don't know.

So Tweeky thanks for the info about the two drivers. Basically it doesn't seem to make a difference, so I wonder why just a few months after a driver release we have a "new and improved" one.

So guys, 1902 BIOS -or- 1304 BIOS?

To answer your question, HeadMixer, I got good news today (finally) regarding my surgery, hematoma, etc. Seems to be healing faster than expected.

Regarding painkillers, I NEVER take them when I'm on OCN. Making an @ss out yourself should not become an everyday thing.









Besides, the only real pain I feel nowadays is the pain I feel when you guys cower me with your knowledge and experience.


----------



## headmixer

If you are going to update? Use the latest, 1902.









Some say they have seen no differance.









Others say maybe.









I have seen a stability differance in my system.









I have clocked higher with 1902 (CPU volts on AUTO) than I ever got with 1304.









Quote: Incurablegeek: To answer your question, HeadMixer, I got good news today (finally) regarding my surgery, hematoma, etc. Seems to be healing faster than expected.

This is great news.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13705503*
> So guys, 1902 BIOS -or- 1304 BIOS?


From what I've read either one is fine. Myself I'm running 1304 yet as I haven't heard of any real benefit using the 1902. It's down to a coin toss. I think most (don't quote me here) are still happy with 1304 version for what it's worth.

I finally got the sensors installed tonight from a few pages back. Alls good and they seem to be right on the money! Here's a snip of HWMonitor Pro. I mounted one in the front case benzel for ambient, second one is lightly sliped in between a ram stick and it's heat shedder, and the third is mounted on the exhaust side of one of my radiator fans that are in a P/P setup to see if there's any difference between the top, middle and lower fans. Sounds weird I know, but the Radiator is mounted to the back of my case which has 1.5 inches of clearance, where the top fan is right in line with the rear case exhaust fan, the middle radiator fan has nothing but ambient feeding it, and the lower one is right in line with PSU exhaust. Thought I'd check to see if there's any difference in exhaust temps of the radiator due to the case fan and the PSU exhaust when compared to the middle where it's on it's on (nothing feeding it). Besides, what else would one do with three temp sensors .


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> If you are going to update? Use the latest, 1902.


Will do. That's a good common-sense approach. Just didn't know if you were having any trouble with it. Thanks!
Quote:


> I have seen a stability differance in my system.
> 
> I have clocked higher with 1902 (CPU volts on AUTO) than I ever got with 1304.


Now those are very compelling reasons to use the 1902. Again, Thanks!









Also, I appreciate your concern about my surgeries. Doing well now, so I will be annoying you guys (picking your brains) more and more.









I have made some nice friends on OCN, and you are sure one of them. Thanks for everything!


----------



## pnkspdr

Well I performed the NB fix but apparantly it didn't help at all. I still have temps of 48°C while IDLE with stock settings. But as long it won't reach the 65°C I don't really care


----------



## mav2000

So anyone use those amd drivers and found a difference? Mine shows unknown driver under storage controller...would updating cause an issue?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13710041*
> So anyone use those amd drivers and found a difference? Mine shows unknown driver under storage controller...would updating cause an issue?


I think I had that happen to me when I first got my board too, although I don't remember if I ever fixed it or not...


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13709273*
> Well I performed the NB fix but apparantly it didn't help at all. I still have temps of 48°C while IDLE with stock settings. But as long it won't reach the 65°C I don't really care


Let the TIM cure first..i think ots about 100 hours


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13709273*
> Well I performed the NB fix but apparantly it didn't help at all. I still have temps of 48°C while IDLE with stock settings. But as long it won't reach the 65°C I don't really care


Down load Prime 95 and run it for 20 minutes and monitor the temps. with PC Probe II at the same time

http://download.cnet.com/Prime95/3000-2053_4-192895.html?tag=mncol;3

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## Tweeky

To Enable AHCI on a Crossfire

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20101224110852910&board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

To Enable AHCI In Windows

1) Run the Registry Editor (regedit.exe)
2) Navigate to Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
3) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
4) Navigate to Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
5) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
6) Shut down
7) Start up again, but before Windows boots go into the BIOS configuration screens and change the disk mode to "AHCI". Save the new BIOS configuration and restart so that Windows boots.
When Windows starts, it will detect the change, load the AHCI disk drivers, and do one more reboot to start up with them

To Enable Raid In Windows

1) Run the Registry Editor (regedit.exe)
2) Navigate To Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
3) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
4) Navigate to Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
5) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
6) Shut down
7) Start up again, but before Windows boots go into the BIOS configuration screens and change the disk mode to "RAID". Save the new BIOS configuration and restart so that Windows boots.
When Windows starts, it will detect the change, load the RAID disk drivers, and do one more reboot to start up with them

How to enable TRIM Command in Windows 7 with a Solid State Drive
To enable or disable TRIM Command, you will need to open an Elevated Command Prompt window.
How To Open an Elevated Command Prompt window: Click on Start Orb > Type "CMD.exe" in Search box > Right click on "CMD" and select "Run as Administrator" (If you receive a prompt confirmation, click YES)
How to Enable TRIM Command
In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0
How to Disable TRIM Command
In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 1
How do I know if TRIM is working in Windows 7?
In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify
Results explained below:
DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)


----------



## [CyGnus]

From what i've seen the Microsoft AHCi 1.0 is the best driver for SSD for AMD Chip7 owners like us


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> To Enable AHCI on a Crossfire
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
> 
> To Enable AHCI In Windows ........


I had originally *set the BIOS to AHCI* (AHCI, IDE, RAID being the choices) as I mentioned before. Well, when I enter the *Win Registry* to make the changes Tweeky recommended, I find it's not necessary.

*All the changes have already been made.*

(Damn, I actually know something for a change.


----------



## Awesomeness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13706063*
> From what I've read either one is fine. Myself I'm running 1304 yet as I haven't heard of any real benefit using the 1902. It's down to a coin toss. I think most (don't quote me here) are still happy with 1304 version for what it's worth.
> 
> I finally got the sensors installed tonight from a few pages back. Alls good and they seem to be right on the money! Here's a snip of HWMonitor Pro. I mounted one in the front case benzel for ambient, second one is lightly sliped in between a ram stick and it's heat shedder, and the third is mounted on the exhaust side of one of my radiator fans that are in a P/P setup to see if there's any difference between the top, middle and lower fans. Sounds weird I know, but the Radiator is mounted to the back of my case which has 1.5 inches of clearance, where the top fan is right in line with the rear case exhaust fan, the middle radiator fan has nothing but ambient feeding it, and the lower one is right in line with PSU exhaust. Thought I'd check to see if there's any difference in exhaust temps of the radiator due to the case fan and the PSU exhaust when compared to the middle where it's on it's on (nothing feeding it). Besides, what else would one do with three temp sensors .


Sandman, how do you get your HWMonitor to show all those temps, including the sensors? This is all mine shows.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeness;13715663*
> Sandman, how do you get your HWMonitor to show all those temps, including the sensors? This is all mine shows.


He's got HW Monitor Pro.









Be happy yours reports real time RPM. Mine reports at between 100k and 19k which is IMPOSSIBLE. No fan goes that fast in a Home Desktop system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13715770*
> He's got HW Monitor Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy yours reports real time RPM. Mine reports at between 100k and 19k which is IMPOSSIBLE. No fan goes that fast in a Home Desktop system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


100k haha.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13715770*
> He's got HW Monitor Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy yours reports real time RPM. Mine reports at between 100k and 19k which is IMPOSSIBLE. No fan goes that fast in a Home Desktop system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Better chain that sucker down...


----------



## OP06D

I have a Crosshair Formula IV witha a Phenom II X6 1090 Black Edition with 4GB of Corsair Dominator CMP4GX3M2C1600C7 (running at SPD) memory. I currently do not overclock my system including my memory. My issue is that sometimes seemingly for no reason, the system will refuse to boot with the memory trouble LED glowing red indicating a memory issue. If I clear the bios the system will boot fine and everything will be OK for a month or two until the same thing happens again. I have upgraded to the 1902 bios which does not seem to help this problem. I'm guessing its my memory doing something weird. I'm open to suggestions for new memory or bios settings.

Thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try to fill your system specs its easier for us to help. Go to USER CP and fill up EDIT SYSTEM. What kind of cooling are you using on that 1090T?


----------



## chuckman

I finally got around to completing my set-up today. Problem is that nothing seems to be working. When I power on I get nothing but motherboard lights...no beeps, no noises...Nothing. I can see that there are no CPU lights lit on the board for NB SB or CPU.

I have checked CPU for orientation or bent pins, looks fine.
I have pulled one Video card and moved the second one to slot 1.
I have reduced ram to one 4 meg chip.

I am down to a basic set-up right now and not sure what else to do. As I said, there is power, most lights turn on on the board, fans are all running. It just seems it never gets to POST.

Any ideas? Is this a bad board out of the box?

Thanks


----------



## unsurper

to see all cores on hwmonitor disable core unlocker in bios.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckman;13717049*
> I finally got around to completing my set-up today. Problem is that nothing seems to be working. When I power on I get nothing but motherboard lights...no beeps, no noises...Nothing. I can see that there are no CPU lights lit on the board for NB SB or CPU.
> 
> I have checked CPU for orientation or bent pins, looks fine.
> I have pulled one Video card and moved the second one to slot 1.
> I have reduced ram to one 4 meg chip.
> 
> I am down to a basic set-up right now and not sure what else to do. As I said, there is power, most lights turn on on the board, fans are all running. It just seems it never gets to POST.
> 
> Any ideas? Is this a bad board out of the box?
> 
> Thanks


8-pin or two 4-pin power connector pluged into 8 port power connector?
cpu fan pluged into the cpu fan connector?
one stick of mem in first red slot or first black slot?
video card in slot one?
one bootable drive pluged in?
all other items removed?

check that memory is seated all the way in?
24-pin power connector?
plug computer speaker in to motherboard speaker terminal at the bottom of board?

have power supply tested?


----------



## chuckman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13717912*
> 8-pin or two 4-pin power connector pluged into 8 port power connector?
> cpu fan pluged into the cpu fan connector?
> one stick of mem in first red slot or first black slot?
> video card in slot one?
> one bootable drive pluged in?
> all other items removed?
> 
> check that memory is seated all the way in?
> 24-pin power connector?


Thanks for the reply Tweeky, please bare with my ignorance here...

8 port power connector...8-pin or two 4-pin??? Not sure what you are asking???

I am using a touch 2000 fan controller. Fan 1 has a split cable that feeds back to the CPU fan connector. But I did consider that and ran the fan cable direct just to see...no difference

1 stick in red

Dual video on build was 2 and 4. I pulled 4, and relocated 2 to first slot under NB.

New out of the box SSD connected

only other item connected is Sony BR OD

Memory is seated

24 pin

Speaker is connected

Everything seems to have power, can PS still be bad?

Oh, and the CPU light is red on the Q LED


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckman;13718103*
> Thanks for the reply Tweeky, please bare with my ignorance here...
> 
> 8 port power connector...8-pin or two 4-pin??? Not sure what you are asking???
> 
> I am using a touch 2000 fan controller. Fan 1 has a split cable that feeds back to the CPU fan connector. But I did consider that and ran the fan cable direct just to see...no difference
> 
> 1 stick in red
> 
> Dual video on build was 2 and 4. I pulled 4, and relocated 2 to first slot under NB.
> 
> New out of the box SSD connected
> 
> only other item connected is Sony BR OD
> 
> Memory is seated
> 
> 24 pin
> 
> Speaker is connected
> 
> Everything seems to have power, can PS still be bad?
> 
> Oh, and the CPU light is red on the Q LED


there is a 8-pin power connector on the motherboard you must plug in a 8-pin or two 4-pin connectors form the power supply - see pic
see page 2-46 in the manual

a 3 or 4 connector from a fan must be plug into the cpu fan terminal
see page 2-43 in the manual

Sony BR OD is OK

change the one stick of memory with another one?
try the first black memory slot?
when try
the memory go button see page 2-50 in the manual
and then try
connect the Corsair H70 pump in the cpu fan terminal


----------



## Ceadderman

H70 pump connects to PWR and set PWR to 90% in BIOS. Should run at approximately 1400rpm. My H50 ran at 1300+ in that config, which is plenty for a Hydro Series cooler.









Agreed with the GoButton, but I wouldn't mess with the RAM except to make sure it's seated properly. Hold the button down and see if that will force it. Should beep and if things are working properly system should boot up to Delete enter the BIOS. I know you're aware of this Tweeks, just making things a little clearer.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chemykal

For the past 3 weeks or so, I've been having this problem, and it's finally gotten to the point where I can't stand it any more: 
I'll get occasional freezes, usually about once per day. No bluescreen, no artifacting, just a straight lock-up. More recently, I've received random bluescreens as well, albeit only twice. Here's where the real problem that has me concerned: sometimes, my setup will fail to POST. Lights come on, fans spin up, etc, but that's all. When this happens, the POST status LED for the CPU comes on and stays lit, which, if it is to be trusted, says it is a CPU issue... However, before blindly following it, I'm wondering if anyone else has any firsthand experience with this, or advice as to determine what the underlying cause may be (I want to believe it's a power-supply issue, causing the CPU to not pass its POST inspection...but that's just...hoping, really). 
As a side-note, my system (in my signature) has been running at stock speeds for a while, even before this issue began occuring, so it's not due to a bad OC.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13715770*
> He's got HW Monitor Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy yours reports real time RPM. Mine reports at between 100k and 19k which is IMPOSSIBLE. No fan goes that fast in a Home Desktop system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeness;13715663*
> Sandman, how do you get your HWMonitor to show all those temps, including the sensors? This is all mine shows.


Awesomeness, click "Help" tab, go to site and update to version 1.11. That's all I did. The 1.11 version than shows NB, SB plus any temp sensors you may have. To edit labels simply high light item, click "View" tab and than "edit label".

Ceadderman, I use to get the bogus fan speed listings after a couple BSOD while OCing. Just reinstall and it should be fine.


----------



## chuckman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


there is a 8-pin power connector on the motherboard you must plug in a 8-pin or two 4-pin connectors form the power supply - see pic
see page 2-46 in the manual


Thanks for the photo Tweeky. I am hoping this is the issue as nothing is plugged in there and manual says it won't boot without it. The H70 had it covered and I never saw it.

Question though, the manual (and you) decribe it as an 8 pin, but on my board it only has 4 pin exposed. The other half has some kind of cap on it.

Should I use just 4, or uncap and use all 8?

I will try other suggestions from you and Ceadder if there is still an issue.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckman*


Thanks for the photo Tweeky. I am hoping this is the issue as nothing is plugged in there and manual says it won't boot without it. The H70 had it covered and I never saw it.

Question though, the manual (and you) decribe it as an 8 pin, but on my board it only has 4 pin exposed. The other half has some kind of cap on it.

Should I use just 4, or uncap and use all 8?

I will try other suggestions from you and Ceadder if there is still an issue.


Hehehehe... when I first stared building my rig this was my issue almost every single time. Now, I always check this out first.

Just take the cap off and plug in that 8-pin power cable. Depending on your setup, you may want to make this the very first connection. If you have big hands (like I do) it's pretty tight in that area.


----------



## Synthean

Well, got most of my stuff in yesterday and starting on the build, I will post a pic when I have completed the build. Here is a pic of the items I have already received. I plan on tweaking and dressing up inside the case before the reveal.


----------



## Wbroach23

Ok so me Getting my Crosshair IV was unnecessary but I'm glad I got it anyway, I'm still having issues with my Graphics But I know it's not the card. I get weird colored Polygons when Grenades explode in Crysis Wars, and the screen goes completely white sometimes while in an area with lots of Gunfire and explosions. The only things I can think of as my Problem now is, My HDD or my ROM drive Im pretty sure my ROM drive is Failing which could have caused files to not get written correctly right? And im pretty sure My HDD just Sucks!!! I say these things because My sisters PC is still acting like mine does and those are the only things we have in common in our systems anymore we use to have the same mobo but I got my formula thinking my cheap board was the problem it wasn't. Any thoughts or ideas, should I get a new HDD and ROM drive and see if that fixes it?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckman;13722532*
> Thanks for the photo Tweeky. I am hoping this is the issue as nothing is plugged in there and manual says it won't boot without it. The H70 had it covered and I never saw it.
> 
> Question though, the manual (and you) decribe it as an 8 pin, but on my board it only has 4 pin exposed. The other half has some kind of cap on it.
> 
> Should I use just 4, or uncap and use all 8?
> 
> I will try other suggestions from you and Ceadder if there is still an issue.


uncap and use all 8


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13724588*
> Ok so me Getting my Crosshair IV was unnecessary but I'm glad I got it anyway, I'm still having issues with my Graphics But I know it's not the card. I get weird colored Polygons when Grenades explode in Crysis Wars, and the screen goes completely white sometimes while in an area with lots of Gunfire and explosions. The only things I can think of as my Problem now is, My HDD or my ROM drive Im pretty sure my ROM drive is Failing which could have caused files to not get written correctly right? And im pretty sure My HDD just Sucks!!! I say these things because My sisters PC is still acting like mine does and those are the only things we have in common in our systems anymore we use to have the same mobo but I got my formula thinking my cheap board was the problem it wasn't. Any thoughts or ideas, should I get a new HDD and ROM drive and see if that fixes it?


Is your graphics card OC'ed Roach? I OC'ed mine yesterday and today when I went to access my browser I got that white screen momentarily as the system was looking for the browser. I backed down the Memory Clock setting from 1420 to 1395 Mhz and the Clock is running just fine.

Current Setting is 950Mhz Core and 1395Mhz Memory. I think that may be your issue if your OC'ed. Nothing wrong with the Card, it's just that it's running maxxed out. So try dialing your Memory Clock back a tad and see if the problem clears itself.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## chuckman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13726237*
> uncap and use all 8


Done...That did it. Booted up and went right into BIOS no trouble.









Put all 16Meg of ram in and seems good to go. Reinstalled Dual Video cards on 2 and 4, all seems good. NB is being reported by BIOS at 64c, not sure I like that.

I'm guessing the next move is to install OS then start updating things (BIOS)???

Thanks for the help Tweeky.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckman*


Done...That did it. Booted up and went right into BIOS no trouble.









Put all 16Meg of ram in and seems good to go. Reinstalled Dual Video cards on 2 and 4, all seems good. NB is being reported by BIOS at 64c, not sure I like that.

I'm guessing the next move is to install OS then start updating things (BIOS)???

Thanks for the help Tweeky.


Time to do the NB fix.(FORMULA ONLY!







)

Pull the NB standoffs one at a time and make them the same length as the SB standoffs with a metal file. Blow them off and cut out the impressed TIM replacing it with fresh stuff. Preferably stuff that doesn't have a long burn in time. Like Shin Etsu G751 or X23 or some other TIM like that.

If there is no indent to cut out remount the board after shaving the standoffs, tighten everything up and then remove the block and continue until you have fresh metal for the new TIM to apply to. Mount it and done.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13730342*
> Time to do the NB fix.
> 
> Pull the NB standoffs one at a time and make them the same length as the SB standoffs with a metal file. Blow them off and cut out the impressed TIM replacing it with fresh stuff. Preferably stuff that doesn't have a long burn in time. Like Shin Etsu G751 or X23 or some other TIM like that.
> 
> If there is no indent to cut out remount the board after shaving the standoffs, tighten everything up and then remove the block and continue until you have fresh metal for the new TIM to apply to. Mount it and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i wasent aware that the extreme had a nb problem i thought that was the formula


----------



## Ceadderman

Nvm.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## W4rlock

ok finally i could check out my NB temp . tnks Ceadderman for the tip.
so i have 46 for sb & 51 for nb idle and still with my tacen audeo (in a few hours i am going to get my atcs 840 at last).
for what i have seen around, seems to be a nice value no?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4rlock*


ok finally i could check out my NB temp . tnks Ceadderman for the tip.
so i have 46 for sb & 51 for nb idle and still with my tacen audeo (in a few hours i am going to get my atcs 840 at last).
for what i have seen around, seems to be a nice value no?


51c is fine if the ambient is fairly warm. In cooler climes you want to see 40-45c.

But not knowing your ambient 51 isn't bad. IMHO, Could be a bit better however.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4rlock;13730625*
> ok finally i could check out my NB temp . tnks Ceadderman for the tip.
> so i have 46 for sb & 51 for nb idle and still with my tacen audeo (in a few hours i am going to get my atcs 840 at last).
> for what i have seen around, seems to be a nice value no?


At idle I have:

NB @ 49C
SB @ 42C

Ambient at 28C


----------



## W4rlock

hummm pretty good then, ill suppose the rest will be up to my cooler master XD
either way, i think i ll put at least new TIM on it.

i think i dont have any sensor for ambient but i am pretty sure that mine will be abit higher. My bedroom its always warmish and right now in portugal the temps are somehow warm too xD


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13730658*
> 51c is fine if the ambient is fairly warm. In cooler climes you want to see 40-45c.
> 
> But not knowing your ambient 51 isn't bad. IMHO, Could be a bit better however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


hey Ceadder my nb is 30 cel. and cpu is 27 cel. and cpu is not on liquid right now its on a 5 year old asus silent square so this kinda tells you that my ac idea works pretty darn good and cpu is at 4068.5


----------



## chuckman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13730342*
> Time to do the NB fix.(FORMULA ONLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


So the fix does not apply for the Extreme? After reading some search results I see the Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. BIOS is saying 64c, but my AeroCool 2000 is saying 42C with sensor located under pipe coming out of NB. Is that a good location? Can BIOS be off that much, or should I trust BIOS and not add on sensor?

Oh, my ambient is 24c according to AeroCool sensor


----------



## bo40

3 weeks ago i bought a portable 10,000 btu ac unit and piped it thru my case and these are my temps on air only no water cooling right now and no kind of condensation


----------



## W4rlock

mobo 11ºC??  omg XD

mauahahhahaha


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13731485*
> 3 weeks ago i bought a portable 10,000 btu ac unit and piped it thru my case and these are my temps on air only no water cooling right now and no kind of condensation


Just be wary of condensation. So long as you're not running under 0c it should be okay, but it's always something to keep a watchful eye on. Especially if you notice the drainage on the higher humidity days.

I'd run one but my old ass would have to have a heater blowing on it. Even on hot days I get chills.









Oh hey chuck, try running your Exhaust fan at 80% and see what that does for you. It should wick away some of the heat built up from that Fermi. I suspect this is your problem. When my NB is running too hot I kick the Exhaust up to 80% and run the GPU fan as high as I can stand the dBs' from that little hamster wheel.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Joey Skylynx

I'm having some major issues with the Crosshair IV Formula Sound Drivers... I've updated it, redid it manually, and it's still refusing to work. Not to mention on startup, I'm getting a loving message of, "No Devices Detected" can someone please help me?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joey Skylynx;13735447*
> I'm having some major issues with the Crosshair IV Formula Sound Drivers... I've updated it, redid it manually, and it's still refusing to work. Not to mention on startup, I'm getting a loving message of, "No Devices Detected" can someone please help me?


There are two drivers you have to install to get sound to work properly. Hang on I'm getting reacquainted with my Driver installation disc.









Okay I've Taken a screenshot. Install as directed below.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone had a tri fire running on their extreme?

Thinking about getting a third 6970 but not if I have to use the lucid chip cause its likely not to work properly


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13735825*
> Has anyone had a tri fire running on their extreme?
> 
> Thinking about getting a third 6970 but not if I have to use the lucid chip cause its likely not to work properly


Lucid is only for NVidia. You shouldn't have issues running TriFire. Not that I've done it but the Extreme is an ATi board with Lucid onboard.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13727584*
> Is your graphics card OC'ed Roach? I OC'ed mine yesterday and today when I went to access my browser I got that white screen momentarily as the system was looking for the browser. I backed down the Memory Clock setting from 1420 to 1395 Mhz and the Clock is running just fine.
> 
> Current Setting is 950Mhz Core and 1395Mhz Memory. I think that may be your issue if your OC'ed. Nothing wrong with the Card, it's just that it's running maxxed out. So try dialing your Memory Clock back a tad and see if the problem clears itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well the thing is its only in Game and, it does it weather i have it OC'd or not it's done it since I first got the card and my 4890 before that did it too. Which is why i'm asking if a failing ROM drive and a faulty HDD could have not written all the files for my games correctly and are messing everything up.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckman;13731126*
> So the fix does not apply for the Extreme? After reading some search results I see the Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. BIOS is saying 64c, but my AeroCool 2000 is saying 42C with sensor located under pipe coming out of NB. Is that a good location? Can BIOS be off that much, or should I trust BIOS and not add on sensor?
> 
> Oh, my ambient is 24c according to AeroCool sensor


use the bios or PC Probe II it comes on the extreme DVD
64 C is high check the air flow in the case you need a lot of air flow
check the little NB fan it should be spinning


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13737702*
> Well the thing is its only in Game and, it does it weather i have it OC'd or not it's done it since I first got the card and my 4890 before that did it too. Which is why i'm asking if a failing ROM drive and a faulty HDD could have not written all the files for my games correctly and are messing everything up.


if the files are messed up on the hard drive thats not good try microsoft scandisk all 5 step

if rom drves is bad then you need a new one

clean the computer with cclean and defrag the hard drive, check for virus

use divesweeper to completely remove the video driver and then reinstall

remove and reinstall the game


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13737845*
> if the files are messed up on the hard drive thats not good try microsoft scandisk all 5 step
> 
> if rom drves is bad then you need a new one
> 
> clean the computer with cclean and defrag the hard drive, check for virus
> 
> use divesweeper to completely remove the video driver and then reinstall
> 
> remove and reinstall the game


Ok thanks Tweeky I'll try that when I get home tonight and let you guys know how everything goes. I kinda think it is the HDD because before I got my last board and I was running a WD IDE drive it didnt do it at all. It seems that only after I got this SATA Samsung drive that it started doing this.


----------



## bo40

just orderd this board for my computer i call frankenputer i wanted to upgrade its 980A mb so i can run ddr3 and this board will let me use my sli set up thats allready in it ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13738378*
> just orderd this board for my computer i call frankenputer i wanted to upgrade its 980A mb so i can run ddr3 and this board will let me use my sli set up thats allready in it ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


BOY!







It should be a good board;







Hope!







Hope!







I order one too!







But!







I have no Bully BS dozer to put in it?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13737898*
> Ok thanks Tweeky I'll try that when I get home tonight and let you guys know how everything goes. I kinda think it is the HDD because before I got my last board and I was running a WD IDE drive it didnt do it at all. It seems that only after I got this SATA Samsung drive that it started doing this.


Down load testing software from Samsung and test it
It's probably covered under warranty


----------



## Havoknova

So my patriot 1600 2x4g take a crap last night!!!!

Freakin junk piece of ..... Rawr!!!!

No more patriot for me...

Whats the next replace for ram cards???

Good thing i got my corsair 1333 as back up...


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13739095*
> So my patriot 1600 2x4g take a crap last night!!!!
> 
> Freakin junk piece of ..... Rawr!!!!
> 
> No more patriot for me...
> 
> Whats the next replace for ram cards???
> 
> Good thing i got my corsair 1333 as back up...


how do i get to be a member of the 4 gigahertz club


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoknova;13739095*
> So my patriot 1600 2x4g take a crap last night!!!!
> 
> Freakin junk piece of ..... Rawr!!!!
> 
> No more patriot for me...
> 
> Whats the next replace for ram cards???
> 
> Good thing i got my corsair 1333 as back up...


take a look at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317

most memory has a life time warranty check it out


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13739144*
> how do i get to be a member of the 4 gigahertz club


We pretty easy..

-Make sure u got the latrst version of cpu-z..
-OC pass 4ghz
-validate ur clock via cpuz validator..
They give u a link and post that on the 4g club and wait for them to check and add u up


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13739711*
> take a look at these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317
> 
> most memory has a life time warranty check it out


I think ill go back to corsair...

Damn that ruin my saving for my tj11..

Freakin patriots...

Thanks tweeky


----------



## christivenice

can Asus CH IV Formula run sli or only cross fire


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christivenice*


can Asus CH IV Formula run sli or only cross fire


Only crossfire, although there is an SLI hack I believe... I don't know how successful it is though...


----------



## Joey Skylynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


There are two drivers you have to install to get sound to work properly. Hang on I'm getting reacquainted with my Driver installation disc.









Okay I've Taken a screenshot. Install as directed below.









~Ceadder










Thank you Ceadder!








Also, had to go about changing the BIOS settings on the ATA Controller.


----------



## bo40

hey guys i just posted this validation in 4 ghz club do you think i will be able to join Attachment 213611 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850565


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


hey guys i just posted this validation in 4 ghz club do you think i will be able to join Attachment 213611











No! Itâ€™s probable a little too high.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*










No! It's probable a little too high.










well i got rejected twice so i just posted FYA and im letting it go at that im supposed to put my ocn name in my validation link and i dont no what they mean


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


well i got rejected twice so i just posted FYA and im letting it go at that im supposed to put my ocn name in my validation link and i dont no what they mean


Your OCN name is "bo40". Just open notepad, write bo40, place that next to the validation, screen shot it and re-post. Never looked at their OP to see what the requirements are but check that to make sure you have included all the info the want. Check other posts within the thread for examples...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Your OCN name is "bo40". Just open notepad, write bo40, place that next to the validation, screen shot it and re-post. Never looked at their OP to see what the requirements are but check that to make sure you have included all the info the want. Check other posts within the thread for examples...











Or do like I do and post minimal Canard in front of an open OCN page showing logged in and post the link to canard.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Or do like I do and post minimal Canard in front of an open OCN page showing logged in and post the link to canard.









~Ceadder










screen shot is not acceptable has to be the link 
but i dont no how to add my bo40 to link but its no sweat i no what my machine will do and is capable of and i guess i really dont need any one,s approval


----------



## alancsalt

With CPUZ, in between pressing "validate" and "submit", replace the computer's name at the top with your OCN user name. AFAIK, that's the same for all the overclock threads.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13742284*
> screen shot is not acceptable has to be the link
> but i dont no how to add my bo40 to link but its no sweat i no what my machine will do and is capable of and i guess i really dont need any one,s approval


Repost your stats using your bo40 handle in the top box where the name of your system is.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Synthean

Ok...here is my initial build to make sure everything works....I still have some custom things to do and tidy up a bit. .....








Temps seem to be doing good for the NB and SB....


----------



## superhead91

@synthean Looks nice!


----------



## W4rlock

yeah 5 stars =)
looks pretty neat


----------



## CSHawkeye

Got this board used of the forums for my secondary box with an 1100T, I have it at 4GHz stock is that about average???


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;13754244*
> Got this board used of the forums for my secondary box with an 1100T, I have it at 4GHz stock is that about average???


By stock do you mean stock cooler? If so, what are your idle and load temps?


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13755253*
> By stock do you mean stock cooler? If so, what are your idle and load temps?


Stock volts, using my old lian li pcv1000b case with an H60 cooler.


----------



## W4rlock

hey guys i am having some problems with my CIVH.

it worked right before, but right now my middle pci-e slot only works at x1, so i cant enable cx.
tested with both cards on it and always just x1. ive done a cmos clear to no avail.
any ideias?


----------



## adcantu

are you using slots 1 and 3?


----------



## W4rlock

yes 1 slot red x16, 3 slot red x8


----------



## W4rlock

does anyone knows were i can find pcie options on bios??
i cant find anything about it.

ok in the meanwhile i found. tried so small changes there, installed 1902... and still only x1







bummer.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckman;13731126*
> So the fix does not apply for the Extreme? After reading some search results I see the Normal operating temps for the chipset is between 45c at idle and 55c under load. BIOS is saying 64c, but my AeroCool 2000 is saying 42C with sensor located under pipe coming out of NB. Is that a good location? Can BIOS be off that much, or should I trust BIOS and not add on sensor?
> 
> Oh, my ambient is 24c according to AeroCool sensor


55c load is normal. Its Exactly the same as mine. What Bios are you running.


----------



## Play

Hi guys. I own a Crosshair 4 Extreme mobo, and i wanna purchase the cooler master V6GT as CPU cooler, and i wanna know if i have to remove the metal plate from the back of motherboard in order to install the V6GT. This cooler came also with a metal backplate, so... should i remove the metal plate who came with C4E?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;13768653*
> Hi guys. I own a Crosshair 4 Extreme mobo, and i wanna purchase the cooler master V6GT as CPU cooler, and i wanna know if i have to remove the metal plate from the back of motherboard in order to install the V6GT. This cooler came also with a metal backplate, so... should i remove the metal plate who came with C4E?


What cooling do you have at present? Those "stock" backplates that come with the motherboard are not fixed to the motherboard. Once you loosen your present cooler that backplate will most likely move around. Depending on your case you may need to remove the motherboard to install a new cooler. It's not difficult but it does take a little time. You can also use this opportunity to clean out your system and do any cable management you may need. This is very important if you are air cooling.


----------



## Synthean

My idle temps for NB is 39C and SB 35C using PC PROBE II to monitor, is this the norm?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13769166*
> My idle temps for NB is 39C and SB 35C using PC PROBE II to monitor, is this the norm?


Those are good numbers. I am a degree, maybe 2 above that depending on ambient temp.


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13769589*
> Those are good numbers. I am a degree, maybe 2 above that depending on ambient temp.


Thanks, i thought those were alittle low compared to others....i've seen. I guess the ambient does makes a difference though and in order to keep my gpu temps in check i have a few extra fans blowing in that area anyway.... I am happy with those temps if I can just keep them in check under load..I haven't check the temps on load, but can only assume that if they are that low on idle they are going to be good under load.....

Thanks again!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13769917*
> Thanks, i thought those were alittle low compared to others....i've seen. I guess the ambient does makes a difference though and in order to keep my gpu temps in check i have a few extra fans blowing in that area anyway.... I am happy with those temps if I can just keep them in check under load..I haven't check the temps on load, but can only assume that if they are that low on idle they are going to be good under load.....
> 
> Thanks again!


under a load they will go up but as long as they do not go above 65 C you will be OK


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13769917*
> Thanks, i thought those were alittle low compared to others....i've seen. I guess the ambient does makes a difference though and in order *to keep my gpu temps in check i have a few extra fans blowing in that area anyway*.... I am happy with those temps if I can just keep them in check under load..I haven't check the temps on load, but can only assume that if they are that low on idle they are going to be good under load.....
> 
> Thanks again!


Based on what you are saying, I see these temps reaching high 40's, low 50's TOPS under load. In real life use (gaming for example) I hit between 49-50C. Those extra fans will definitely help you out. Just as an example, under load my NB reaches at most 52-53C with an ambient of about 28C while stress testing/benchmarking (give or take a degree). SB is always lower. Unless something is wrong with your mobo, you should be good. As Tweeky stated, your warning temp is around 65C.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Play*


Hi guys. I own a Crosshair 4 Extreme mobo, and i wanna purchase the cooler master V6GT as CPU cooler, and i wanna know if i have to remove the metal plate from the back of motherboard in order to install the V6GT. This cooler came also with a metal backplate, so... should i remove the metal plate who came with C4E?


Go ahead and drob the AM3 bract from the front of the board. This will remove the back plate. I'm not sure you'll like the V6GT though. I would do Megahelm or D14, but while it's not great the V6GT isn't bad.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

QUESTION:

After installing a GPU air cooler and fiddling around with some of the power cables my system is running perfectly fine BUT I have noticed an odd noise.

Upon hitting the power button to turn on my rig, I hear this low pitched "buzzing" sound as soon as I hit the power button. At first I thought that it was my system speaker (the one that gives you the boot beeps). It goes away at about a half second to a second BEFORE the single beep of a good post as the system is booting up.

Any ideas? I have practically stuck my head inside my case to try and pin-point where this sound is coming from but no clue. Everything works perfectly fine so far. this weird noise is only during the very first couple of seconds of the posting process. It does not happen at any other time once the system has posted.

My concern is maybe it's the PSU. Its a Corsair TX750 and so far it checks out (multimeter on the mobo test points).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13774986*
> QUESTION:
> 
> After installing a GPU air cooler and fiddling around with some of the power cables my system is running perfectly fine BUT I have noticed an odd noise.
> 
> Upon hitting the power button to turn on my rig, I hear this low pitched "buzzing" sound as soon as I hit the power button. At first I thought that it was my system speaker (the one that gives you the boot beeps). It goes away at about a half second to a second BEFORE the single beep of a good post as the system is booting up.
> 
> Any ideas? I have practically stuck my head inside my case to try and pin-point where this sound is coming from but no clue. Everything works perfectly fine so far. this weird noise is only during the very first couple of seconds of the posting process. It does not happen at any other time once the system has posted.
> 
> My concern is maybe it's the PSU. Its a Corsair TX750 and so far it checks out (multimeter on the mobo test points).


Are you sure it's not your HDD looking for the OS? I have something like that occasionally myself.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Play

Quote:


> Go ahead and drob the AM3 bract from the front of the board. This will remove the back plate. I'm not sure you'll like the V6GT though. I would do Megahelm or D14, but while it's not great the V6GT isn't bad.


Hi. Thanks for replies. That Megahalem looks great, but in my case i have a AMD 1100T sixcore processor and i'll have to purchase the AMD mounting kit which is not so cheap, will cost me about 80 € and he doesen't came with fans which i'll have to purchase them after, that Noctua D14 is 100 € and V6GT is only 60 €. I'll go for the V6GT cuz i'll save money for other components to come. Untill now i have CPU, mobo and graphic card.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Are you sure it's not your HDD looking for the OS? I have something like that occasionally myself.









~Ceadder










Not sure since this happens prior to any posting screens actually start showing up on my monitor. But... what I can do is disconnect the hdd's and try booting then. If it's hdd related, it should be gone. If it's not hdd related, it will still be there but I have one less component to consider.

Thanks man...


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Play*


Hi. Thanks for replies. That Megahalem looks great, but in my case i have a AMD 1100T sixcore processor and i'll have to purchase the AMD mounting kit which is not so cheap, will cost me about 80 â‚¬ and he doesen't came with fans which i'll have to purchase them after, that Noctua D14 is 100 â‚¬ and V6GT is only 60 â‚¬. I'll go for the V6GT cuz i'll save money for other components to come. Untill now i have CPU, mobo and graphic card.


My Thermaltake Frio does a great job and I didnt pay that much for it from newegg if that helps.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13783126*
> My Thermaltake Frio does a great job and I didnt pay that much for it from newegg if that helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;13781220*
> Hi. Thanks for replies. That Megahalem looks great, but in my case i have a AMD 1100T sixcore processor and i'll have to purchase the AMD mounting kit which is not so cheap, will cost me about 80 € and he doesen't came with fans which i'll have to purchase them after, that Noctua D14 is 100 € and V6GT is only 60 €. I'll go for the V6GT cuz i'll save money for other components to come. Untill now i have CPU, mobo and graphic card.


Just an FYI here, on a hexacore CPU the Frio will work (somewhat depending on ambient) but I have had the honor of helping another member here at OCN (olllian) who started out with a Frio on his 1090T as he was trying to reach a 4.0GHz OC. Long story short, he upgraded to a Noctua D-14 which took care of the temp issues he experienced as well as the obnoxious sound it emitted, plus he now has a lot more headroom to play with.

You should never take short cuts with cooling (or most other components) as they'll always end up costing you more in the long run. I understand completely about trying to save a few bucks, but when it's cooling you're talking about you should ask around and see how many members have gone down this very same path.

Usually what happens is you make the choice to save a little money and cheap out on cooling. Than after only a few months learn your temps are limiting your OC. Than end up replacing the cheaper choice for a better cooling solution that was first recommended by members that have already been down this path. So it ends up costing you a lot more in the long run. It's always the same, some lessons just have to be learned the hard way I guess. I wish I would have realized this when I first started OCing and taken this advice!

I wonder how many other members share this same feeling? Any takers?


----------



## Ceadderman

I concur. Cheap out on you cooling, pay for it later.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Oops should of read a little more lol , it works awesome on my Quadcore but ^^^^^^ there right about the hexas I'm sure. I didnt get a Hexacore this last time because it isn't necessary yet for gaming (to me anyways) which is mostly what I do.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't have a Hexacore CPU. My cooler was awesome but a little restrictive when I was trying to OC to 4Ghz and run Prime95 to test the stability. That's why I decided to sell the H50 and focus on going with dedicated Water Cooling. If I wasn't worried about 4Ghz, I would just have clocked it as close as I could get and sit on the H50 which is an awesome Cooler imho. Just a little restrictive with my CPU... Both of them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## adcantu

Ive got a frio on my 1100T and it runs great. idle im at 32c and under load I get about 58c. ambient temps are around 68f.


----------



## Wbroach23

Yeah I love mine, it sits at around 27c idle and it hasn't gone passed 47c I ran prime for 12hrs and it was bouncing between 46c and 47c on my 975BE


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

All bout the NH-D14 i love it. Its huge. But i like em chubby.


----------



## Play

Quote:


> Ive got a frio on my 1100T and it runs great. idle im at 32c and under load I get about 58c. ambient temps are around 68f.


=====
Quote:


> Yeah I love mine, it sits at around 27c idle and it hasn't gone passed 47c I ran prime for 12hrs and it was bouncing between 46c and 47c on my 975BE


How's the noise level at Frio? I have seen on youtube videos, and it's quite loud but the case was opened, how's the noise with case closed? And i want honest opinion, leaving aside the fact that you own a Thermaltake Frio, is Frio better than V6GT ? and i mean by performance and noise level.


----------



## Wbroach23

Its slighty audible and that is being nice lol, but I game with a G35 headset on and when I dont use the headset I can't hear it over my speakers anyway. But I also have my fans at 100% on my pull and about 98-97% on my push fan or the other way around but thats why mine is loud lol.

Edit: Heres a review the Blue is the Frio on high and the purple is the NH-D14 also its tested on an
i7 not an AMD chip.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_frio/4.htm

There both good the D14 is quieter but more expensive and the frio is louder but cheaper although slightly less effective.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;13781220*
> Hi. Thanks for replies. That Megahalem looks great, but in my case i have a AMD 1100T sixcore processor and i'll have to purchase the AMD mounting kit which is not so cheap, will cost me about 80 € and he doesen't came with fans which i'll have to purchase them after, that Noctua D14 is 100 € and V6GT is only 60 €. I'll go for the V6GT cuz i'll save money for other components to come. Untill now i have CPU, mobo and graphic card.


Just for a comparison (FYI) here's a thread with a CHIV with an 1100T at 4.0 running a Noctua D-14. Check the last post (on the second page) to see temps it's giving. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1035790-1100t-h70-overclock-temps-4.html#post13800546


----------



## Havoknova

lets go watch some of the details of this awesome boards shall we??





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT7YSsEFqTk&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ceadderman

It's too bad that the CIVF MoBo Block cannot be swapped out to the CVF. Still on the fence.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13803393*
> It's too bad that the CIVF MoBo Block cannot be swapped out to the CVF. Still on the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Which block are you talking about? A full cover block?

I too have been very tempted for the CHV I see Mware.com has them. I'm going to wait till the dust settles with BD before dropping the change on a new mobo and cpu without info on BD.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13804350*
> Which block are you talking about? A full cover block?
> 
> I too have been very tempted for the CHV I see Mware.com has them. I'm going to wait till the dust settles with BD before dropping the change on a new mobo and cpu without info on BD.


Yup the full coverage block won't swap over.









But the positive of V over IV is that the SB is not connected to NB. Which I think irritates the NB temps and makes it get hotter. I'm still wanting h2o but I'm tempted to sell this board and take the money from the sale of my Netbook and grab V. But I'd definitely wait for V to land at the Egg. Should have a better price at that time.

But it's a hard choice since I'm already on an RoG board. There are some things I like but that Heatsink(even separated from SB) isn't one of them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13804860*
> Yup the full coverage block won't swap over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the positive of V over IV is that the SB is not connected to NB. Which I think irritates the NB temps and makes it get hotter. I'm still wanting h2o but I'm tempted to sell this board and take the money from the sale of my Netbook and grab V. But I'd definitely wait for V to land at the Egg. Should have a better price at that time.
> 
> But it's a hard choice since I'm already on an RoG board. There are some things I like but that Heatsink(even separated from SB) isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I hear ya there! I didn't go with a complete cover yet so that's not an issue for me at least and really don't seem to have any problems with NB temp either thank god, HOLY CRAP lights just flickered, we have some bad ass storms coming in off lake Michigan with 70 mph winds, hail and lightning just on the horizen. Time to go! Have to continue this later


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13803393*
> It's too bad that the CIVF MoBo Block cannot be swapped out to the CVF. Still on the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I feel you. I actually contemplated not putting my CHIV under water, but I figured if I'm gonna drop any money on new components, it'll be a bulldozer chip, and I'll just run it in my CHIV, so I went ahead and bought the full cover block. I can't justify spending that much money when I have a perfectly good mobo that supports bulldozer. That being said, I think the CHV looks smexy.


----------



## Devious ST

can anyone give me a dummies step by step guide how to do the SLI hack for the crosshair IV formula?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13804350*
> I too have been very tempted for the CHV I see Mware.com has them. I'm going to wait till the dust settles with BD before dropping the change on a new mobo and cpu without info on BD.


I agree... I figure on waiting between 6-12 months to see what happens overall. This will allow time for people to get their personal reviews/experience up on the forum boards. In essence, I want to be conservative on this.

Beside... with wife having been laid off, finances are gonna be tight for a bit anyway.


----------



## Havoknova

Sorry to hear bout ur wife kah...

Well right now atleast our board support BD.. Thats good enough..

Till they put something good about those boards im not goin to buy 1...

If they pull 1 or 2 unique stuff that will benefit overclocking capabilities before ill be looking to get..

But for now im on save money mode for the best BD thats comin out...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


Sorry to hear bout ur wife kah...

Well right now atleast our board support BD.. Thats good enough..

Till they put something good about those boards im not goin to buy 1...

If they pull 1 or 2 unique stuff that will benefit overclocking capabilities before ill be looking to get..

But for now im on save money mode for the best BD thats comin out...


Thanks on the wife. She's been working for over 27 years now. Never been laid off. Never been fired. Never had to quit... and now this. She has no clue how to face this. Oh well, I welcomed her to the real world! But she'll be fine. Tough lady... Whirlwind Frying Pan champion of the WORLD!

On the BD thing, that makes sense and will probably be my final action as well, just get the BD and that will be that.

======================

On another note and to all in general... The Formula manual states under the fan section that 24 watts is the maximum. Per individual fan header or between all fan headers???


----------



## Davitz

Well, although im tempted to jump on a CHV just for the octocore, im gonna wait to see how the 4 core performs in gaming against the octo.

If there's no massive difference in games between the 4 core and 8 (Which there shouldn't be, same arch and no game is going to use 8 cores let alone 4) I'll just get the 4 core and put it in my CHIV:E.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Well, although im tempted to jump on a CHV just for the octocore, im gonna wait to see how the 4 core performs in gaming against the octo.

If there's no massive difference in games between the 4 core and 8 (Which there shouldn't be, same arch and no game is going to use 8 cores let alone 4) I'll just get the 4 core and put it in my CHIV:E.










Not an expert on the matter but my uncommon common sense says there should be a bigger performance jump between a quad core and an octo than could/would be between a hexa and an octo core. Just an opinion though for which I have no real data to back up. BUT... the plan you have makes sense as well.


----------



## Davitz

If its between 5-10% then ill stick with the quad or maybe go for the hexa, depending on the power needs and how they overclock etc. Cause apparently the Octo needs an extra 4pin on the mobo. Only thing is, sure the Extreme has two in the form of molex but im sure those are routed to provide extra juice to the gpus and wont do crap for extra cpu volts or stability.

Still have to see how things work out and wait for benchmarks and compatibility results, then we'll know for certain.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


On another note and to all in general... The Formula manual states under the fan section that 24 watts is the maximum. Per individual fan header or between all fan headers???


Per header I believe Kah. I still wouldn't trust it to handle 24w though. Max I've run per header was ~20w. 3xYate Loon High Speed Silents. Which are a little over 6w each. If I remember correctly I dropped it down to two and then one fan per header as I lengthened and shortened cables to connect to all the headers without stressing the cables.









I think if the PR wanted to they could put your Wife to work smackin you with the skillet. From what I've read she's quite experienced at it.







eheheheh. j/k

Things will get better bro.









Oh and I found a nice MoBo block through AquaTuning. Reasonable price and Copper Base not Nickel. Also found a 5770 block from the same vendor.







Stupid EK stopped producing 5770 blocks but still produce 2k, 3k and 4k series blocks. As well as 58** and 59** series.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13808149*
> can anyone give me a dummies step by step guide how to do the SLI hack for the crosshair IV formula?


Have you tried the link on the OP located under the spred sheets? If that's not enough you could try to PM Ragincain, he could help providing he's npt too busy assembling his new rig yet. It is truly one bad a$$ rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13813182*
> If its between 5-10% then ill stick with the quad or maybe go for the hexa, depending on the power needs and how they overclock etc. Cause apparently the Octo needs an extra 4pin on the mobo. Only thing is, sure the Extreme has two in the form of molex but im sure those are routed to provide extra juice to the gpus and wont do crap for extra cpu volts or stability.
> 
> Still have to see how things work out and wait for benchmarks and compatibility results, then we'll know for certain.


I just checked your listed settings in the members list, and if temps allow you could gain more performance for gaming if you could raise your NB Freq.


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

I'm sure this had been answered before, but will the Crosshair IV Extreme fit in a regular ATX case, specifically an Antec 900?

I know the Extreme is 1 inch longer than the Formula and I want to make sure it will fit before I throw my money down.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BullsEyeGuy*


I'm sure this had been answered before, but will the Crosshair IV Extreme fit in a regular ATX case, specifically an Antec 900?

I know the Extreme is 1 inch longer than the Formula and I want to make sure it will fit before I throw my money down.


It will fit some of the newer cases but I would not buy Crosshair IV the *Crosshair V* are out and the new Crosshair V Formula 990FX will run SLI and Crossfire and the new Crosshair V Formula 990FX are $239.99 at newegg but they are sold out at this time

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131735


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I just checked your listed settings in the members list, and if temps allow you could gain more performance for gaming if you could raise your NB Freq.


I backed down to 3.8GHz for the summer and increased NB to 2600, just havent updated my entry yet xD. I'll be getting a H70 on monday (finally came in) so ill push it back to 4GHz :O


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


It will fit some of the newer cases but I would not buy Crosshair IV the *Crosshair V* are out and the new Crosshair V Formula 990FX will run SLI and Crossfire and the new Crosshair V Formula 990FX are $239.99 at newegg but they are sold out at this time

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131735


I Checked when I saw the link in the Crosshair V Formula 990fx thread and they listed em in stock again so I ordered one.







Can't wait until Bulldozer available.


----------



## Wbroach23

I don't know what to do I just got my Cosshair IV Formula I guess that's what I get for being impatient, but hey I don't plan on getting an 8 core BD anyway at most the Hexa so Im still good right? lol


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13823759*
> I don't know what to do I just got my Cosshair IV Formula I guess that's what I get for being impatient, but hey I don't plan on getting an 8 core BD anyway at most the Hexa so Im still good right? lol


We'll only know for sure once BD releases which specific cpus will be compatible with current boards.

Im hoping Octo, Hexa and Quad will be compatible without problems but its likely that only Hexa and Quad will be.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Watch the newegg Vid posted in this thread for some awesome awesome news about BD compatability.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13823759*
> I don't know what to do I just got my Cosshair IV Formula I guess that's what I get for being impatient, but hey I don't plan on getting an 8 core BD anyway at most the Hexa so Im still good right? lol


lol, Is okay. Nobody really new about Crosshair V until last month or so. It was a WAY better kept secret than Capone's vault.









But yeah, up to 1st Generation Hexacore should be compatible, it's a wait and see issue with Octacore CPUs' since nobody knows what AMD has up their sleeves.









_OFFICIAL Launch from AMD is tomorrow!!!_


















[email protected]


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13825135*
> ^^^Watch the newegg Vid posted in this thread for some awesome awesome news about BD compatability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Is okay. Nobody really new about Crosshair V until last month or so. It was a WAY better kept secret than Capone's vault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, up to 1st Generation Hexacore should be compatible, it's a wait and see issue with Octacore CPUs' since nobody knows what AMD has up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OFFICIAL Launch from AMD is tomorrow!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]


_OFFICIAL Delay from AMD is tomorrow afternoon!!!_


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Care to confirm the news? I never see it anywhere?


----------



## murph2010

crosshair iv formula
phenom ii x6 1090t
zotac gtx 460
2 x2 Gb corsair 1333 ddr3

hey guys i just put together my first build using the crosshair iv formula mobo and it wont boot. the cpu led lights up solid red. iv reseated everything and im confident the cpu is in correct and all the ram and gpu. i think its just a rookie mistake somewhere in the build and am hoping u guys could help me out.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murph2010;13833643*
> crosshair iv formula
> phenom ii x6 1090t
> zotac gtx 460
> 2 x2 Gb corsair 1333 ddr3
> 
> hey guys i just put together my first build using the crosshair iv formula mobo and it wont boot. the cpu led lights up solid red. iv reseated everything and im confident the cpu is in correct and all the ram and gpu. i think its just a rookie mistake somewhere in the build and am hoping u guys could help me out.


I heard about this issue...i believe if im not mistaken is u need to have a lower core (quadcore) let it post and update bios..then reseat ur hex and ull be good..

Thats what i believe ur problem is..u got old bios that only recognize quadcore and lower cores..

But i maybe mistaken so get a second opinion..


----------



## murph2010

hi thanks for the reply. the only other cpu i have is a amd 64x2 6000+ but im not even sure its the same socket as this


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murph2010;13834111*
> hi thanks for the reply. the only other cpu i have is a amd 64x2 6000+ but im not even sure its the same socket as this


I don't believe that it is.

But yup, you have to use a Quad(AM3 CPU) to Post, update the BIOS to Hexacore capability and you should be good from there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13834523*
> I don't believe that it is.
> 
> But yup, you have to use a Quad(AM3 CPU) to Post, update the BIOS to Hexacore capability and you should be good from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I find this strange, because I got my CHIV soon after release with my hex core and had no problems. I didn't have to update BIOS or anything.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13834647*
> I find this strange, because I got my CHIV soon after release with my hex core and had no problems. I didn't have to update BIOS or anything.


Some do and some don't. You were one of the lucky ones.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murph2010;13833643*
> crosshair iv formula
> phenom ii x6 1090t
> zotac gtx 460
> 2 x2 Gb corsair 1333 ddr3
> 
> hey guys i just put together my first build using the crosshair iv formula mobo and it wont boot. the cpu led lights up solid red. iv reseated everything and im confident the cpu is in correct and all the ram and gpu. i think its just a rookie mistake somewhere in the build and am hoping u guys could help me out.


crosshair iv formulas support 1090t form the first bios

please check your power connectors
24-pin
8-pin (you need an 8-pin power connector)
a fan has to be pluged in to the cpu fan connector


----------



## W4rlock

idd. recently got that set up CVIV+1090T (about 2 months ago). it came with 1302 and i had no problems at all. so yeah most probably check power connections. what psu do u have??
maybe its best for u to fill your system stats.


----------



## vagabond11

Hi, guys i'm kinda new to this overclock thing. I also have a little knowledge about computer. My system spec is Asus crosshair IV extreme, AMD AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, HD 5770, G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL. But everytime i get into system information it only show that my memory running at 667 mhz. How can i fix it to run at 1600? i try to seach in forum but nothing specific show up.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond11;13837638*
> Hi, guys i'm kinda new to this overclock thing. I also have a little knowledge about computer. My system spec is Asus crosshair IV extreme, AMD AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, HD 5770, G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL. But everytime i get into system information it only show that my memory running at 667 mhz. How can i fix it to run at 1600? i try to seach in forum but nothing specific show up.


go to BIOS --> DRAM frequency --> set it @ 1600. you may need to adjust your DRAM voltage too.(check RAM sticker)
Set your CPU/NB frequency @ 2400 at least(CPU/NB Voltage @ 1.20-1.25V)


----------



## Devious ST

can i run 2 geforce cards on the IV Formula? Not as SLI but at one graphic and one Phys-x?


----------



## [CyGnus]

yes you can run as Video and the other as physX or both in SLI with a Sli Patch...


----------



## W4rlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13838470*
> yes you can run as Video and the other as physX or both in SLI with a Sli Patch...


taking on this, can i use a nvidia card for physX on a pcie x1?


----------



## incurablegeek

I just received an email from Sandman about the CPU/Red LED problem that I had experienced. Sandman asked me to post my solution to the problem. Please see the following:
Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by murph2010 View Post
> crosshair iv formula
> phenom ii x6 1090t
> zotac gtx 460
> 2 x2 Gb corsair 1333 ddr3
> 
> hey guys i just put together my first build using the crosshair iv formula mobo and it wont boot. the cpu led lights up solid red. iv reseated everything and im confident the cpu is in correct and all the ram and gpu. i think its just a rookie mistake somewhere in the build and am hoping u guys could help me out.


Response from Haknova:
Quote:


> I heard about this issue...i believe if im not mistaken is u need to have a lower core (quadcore) let it post and update bios..then reseat ur hex and ull be good..
> 
> Thats what i believe ur problem is..u got old bios that only recognize quadcore and lower cores..


Actually not true. I have the same Formula board and 1090T AMD CPU as murph2010. Haknova's response is quite logical in that I had to upgrade two other boards here so they could handle the 6-Cores, my ASUS M4A79 Deluxe being one of them.

The formula board is built for 6-Core CPU's right out the box. The solution to my problem was embarrassing simple. I'm ashamed to admit it but I made a rookie mistake and bent the 1090T pins with that darned-old Corsair H50 (which now lies in the back room).

Ah ... Well, Oops! It looks like my rather lengthy PM has been deleted by murph2010. Briefly, the following is my response to murph2010, which I believe from his response was sufficient.

1) Check Pins to see if bent
2) Don't use crappy HSF's like the Corsair H50, the Tuniq Tower, and the Arctic "something or rather". They were all a real 8itch to install and actually damaged some of my equipment.

Instead use only the Noctua NH-D14 HSF. It's ENORMOUS, but installation is stupidly easy and there is no danger of damaging the CPU or Motherboard as with the others I mentioned to avoid. It is very, very highly rated and was actually recommended to me by a friend on OCN. Just luv it, ordered another, and read where it kicks the @ss of many liquid cooling units - certainly adequate for 4.0 GHz. OC.

Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes with my opinions. They are simply the result of bad experiences that I don't wish others to have.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13839080*
> Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes with my opinions. They are simply the result of bad experiences that I don't wish others to have.


Nothing to be ashamed of bro. NOTHING! 80% of all issues is something basic gone wrong. The good thing is that it has solution. the hard part sometimes is determining what the problem is to begin with.

Also... you are never stepping on toes when you express YOUR experiences.

But... and I hope you don't mind my asking but I would like to know so that, as you say, I can benefit from your experience and avoid your situation myself. How did the pins get all bent when installing the HSF? Too much pressure?


----------



## incurablegeek

As always, thank you Kabrohn for the kind, and forgiving, words. Re:
Quote:


> How did the pins get all bent when installing the HSF? Too much pressure?


It was a combination of things.

1) I had not seated the CPU properly (didn't snap it in) before lowering the "rocker arm"

2) The HSF's I had trouble with were not easy installs like the Noctua NH-D14 (no, I do not have stock in the mfr. or receive a commission









They tended to torque the CPU and, as you mentioned, in the case of the Tuniq Tower for example, were difficult to adjust. Put another way, I just had no idea How Far or How Hard to tighten the HSF down. So I think that in addition to bent pins, I crushed not only the CPU but put a serious hurt on my motherboard (had to RMA my Gigabyte board as a result)

And to all my OCN friends: I am very conscious of being a drag on this group. I therefore hope to be able to be a Two-Cables-esqe contributor some day soon.


----------



## headmixer

Hi Guys,

Well, Got a new Sabertooth Tuesday. Installed it, Tried it. Well?









Got a new Crosshair V Formula Friday. Installed it.









WoW, Over 4Ghz without any problems. WoW









View attachment 214938
View attachment 214940


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Got a new Crosshair V Formula Friday. Installed it.
> 
> WoW, Over 4Ghz without any problems. WoW


Sure can feel your excitement! Congratulations on your purchase and thanks for letting us (at least me) know that this board is out! I spend my life on NewEgg but managed to miss it.

4GHz - On Air or Water?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13840664*
> Sure can feel your excitement! Congratulations on your purchase and thanks for letting us (at least me) know that this board is out! I spend my life on NewEgg but managed to miss it.
> 
> 4GHz - On Air or Water?


On Air.

Got mine from MWave. I missed them at the Egg also.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13840065*
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well, Got a new Sabertooth Tuesday. Installed it, Tried it. Well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new Crosshair V Formula Friday. Installed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW, Over 4Ghz without any problems. WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214938
> View attachment 214940


Congrats man!

Vcore looks right in line with what I've seen with the CHIV, keep working it. I was hoping it may do more with less. Time will tell for sure. Definitely keep us posted how you make out!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


On Air.

Got mine from MWave. I missed them at the Egg also.


Congrats man enjoy the awesome board. Im waiting for the extreme version.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


As always, thank you Kabrohn for the kind, and forgiving, words. Re:

It was a combination of things.

1) I had not seated the CPU properly (didn't snap it in) before lowering the "rocker arm"

2) The HSF's I had trouble with were not easy installs like the Noctua NH-D14 (no, I do not have stock in the mfr. or receive a commission









They tended to torque the CPU and, as you mentioned, in the case of the Tuniq Tower for example, were difficult to adjust. Put another way, I just had no idea How Far or How Hard to tighten the HSF down. So I think that in addition to bent pins, I crushed not only the CPU but put a serious hurt on my motherboard (had to RMA my Gigabyte board as a result)

And to all my OCN friends: I am very conscious of being a drag on this group. I therefore hope to be able to be a Two-Cables-esqe contributor some day soon.










So you're blaming your H50 for an error you made?
You didn't double-check your CPU installation and you tightened the CPU cooler obviously too much.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Hi Guys,

Well, Got a new Sabertooth Tuesday. Installed it, Tried it. Well?









Got a new Crosshair V Formula Friday. Installed it.









WoW, Over 4Ghz without any problems. WoW










CongratZ on the Board, but 4GHz with a 1090T is pretty easy to achieve though... even on a 1055T is quite easy.
Push that CPU to 4.2GHz!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


So you're blaming your H50 for an error you made?
You didn't double-check your CPU installation and you tightened the CPU cooler obviously too much.


Actually... and I had a H50 at one point... The H50 tends to be a bit more tedious (not difficult mind you) to install in my own personal opinion. You have to find a balance between installing that ring on the mobo and being able to insert the CPU block and twisting in into place. You need to find that exact spot where not too much pressure is present but that there is enough to make a good contact between the block and the CPU.

I am not taking anything away from the H50 in terms of performance and such. Maybe I am just old fashioned and a fierce proponent of KISS (Keep It Simple, Steve) but I just like the old fashion position the HSF, tighten the 4 screws and be done with it.


----------



## murph2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;13839080*
> I just received an email from Sandman about the CPU/Red LED problem that I had experienced. Sandman asked me to post my solution to the problem. Please see the following:
> 
> Response from Haknova:
> 
> Actually not true. I have the same Formula board and 1090T AMD CPU as murph2010. Haknova's response is quite logical in that I had to upgrade two other boards here so they could handle the 6-Cores, my ASUS M4A79 Deluxe being one of them.
> 
> The formula board is built for 6-Core CPU's right out the box. The solution to my problem was embarrassing simple. I'm ashamed to admit it but I made a rookie mistake and bent the 1090T pins with that darned-old Corsair H50 (which now lies in the back room).
> 
> Ah ... Well, Oops! It looks like my rather lengthy PM has been deleted by murph2010. Briefly, the following is my response to murph2010, which I believe from his response was sufficient.
> 
> 1) Check Pins to see if bent
> 2) Don't use crappy HSF's like the Corsair H50, the Tuniq Tower, and the Arctic "something or rather". They were all a real 8itch to install and actually damaged some of my equipment.
> 
> Instead use only the Noctua NH-D14 HSF. It's ENORMOUS, but installation is stupidly easy and there is no danger of damaging the CPU or Motherboard as with the others I mentioned to avoid. It is very, very highly rated and was actually recommended to me by a friend on OCN. Just luv it, ordered another, and read where it kicks the @ss of many liquid cooling units - certainly adequate for 4.0 GHz. OC.
> 
> Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes with my opinions. They are simply the result of bad experiences that I don't wish others to have.


thanks for the info guys. after i pm'd incurablegeek i rechecked my cpu because i noticed it took a bit more force to secure the hsf than usual so after takin it out the cpu was stuck too the hsf and sum of the pins had been bent. it was seated properly i just think the hsf was a bit dodgy that and im a moron for putting it on when i felt it wasnt right!!







done it before many times on other peoples machines without ever damaging components and on my first build i wreck the cpu







.. gonna try get amd to fix it if i can and hopefully buy a different hsf like incurablegeek suggested







... thanks guys


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murph2010;13844032*
> thanks for the info guys. after i pm'd incurablegeek i rechecked my cpu because i noticed it took a bit more force to secure the hsf than usual so after takin it out the cpu was stuck too the hsf and sum of the pins had been bent. it was seated properly i just think the hsf was a bit dodgy that and im a moron for putting it on when i felt it wasnt right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done it before many times on other peoples machines without ever damaging components and on my first build i wreck the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. gonna try get amd to fix it if i can and hopefully buy a different hsf like incurablegeek suggested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... thanks guys


Say while your here, you should go to the user control panel and fill out your system specs so whenever you make a post everyone can see what you're running which makes it easier to give help.

Also feel free to join the club (assuming you have a CHIV lol) to add yourself to the members list on the OP.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would suggest that the H50 is not one of the "crappy coolers" in existence. The problem with those is that Corsair doesn't tell us to thread the screws all the way through the inserts and Acetek provides really THICK double sided tape.

So the end result if you're new to the whole aftermarket cooler world, can be bad. I guess I just got lucky that I didn't bend a pin on my CPU. Of course my OCD doesn't allow for luck, since I'm on constant alert. If it doesn't feel right to me, it isn't right 80% of the time. It's just a matter of breaking everything down to their basic principles.









Sucks that my Math brain tends to overthink problems and gets me in trouble.










That sucks that you ended up bending a pin on your Thubbie ICG.









@Murph... is your pin still on the CPU? If so you should be able to fix it without much issue. Try using a mechanical pencil tip without the lead being in it. Should be just enough room between pins to slowly press the opening over the bent pin and then you rotate it around the pin as you remove it. Do this slowly. You should be okay after removing the pencil tip.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Devious ST

anyone know when the Crosshair V comes to Europe?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13848000*
> anyone know when the Crosshair V comes to Europe?


Looks like some shops already have it. Dutch webshop says it's in stock.


----------



## TUG

Urgh, when is the bulldozer release in the UK with the CVF?


----------



## savage1987

Hey guys, just added my specs (what I know of them) to the Formula list in post#1.. only thing I'm unsure on is the RAM speed - why is it so low?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865352








surely I am missing something fairly important here and there will be gains to be had from rectifying it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987;13875466*
> Hey guys, just added my specs (what I know of them) to the Formula list in post#1.. only thing I'm unsure on is the RAM speed - why is it so low?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely I am missing something fairly important here and there will be gains to be had from rectifying it.


1204MHz? Yes that's a problem. Have you manually entered Dram Timings, Dram Freq and Dram voltage in bios? That would be my guess.

Be sure and maintain HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +/- 100MHz if possible
NB Freq as high as possible 2600-2800MHz for your chip
Make the changes listed above for memory (manually enter them in bios)

If you like, I have a bios setup guide that may help you with a lot of the items that may be new to you if you haven't had experience with the CHIV bios. If you're interested just PM me.


----------



## B-Roll

delete please


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13876412*
> 1204MHz? Yes that's a problem. Have you manually entered Dram Timings, Dram Freq and Dram voltage in bios? That would be my guess.
> 
> Be sure and maintain HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +/- 100MHz if possible
> NB Freq as high as possible 2600-2800MHz for your chip
> Make the changes listed above for memory (manually enter them in bios)
> 
> If you like, I have a bios setup guide that may help you with a lot of the items that may be new to you if you haven't had experience with the CHIV bios. If you're interested just PM me.


I have not set anything manually to do with RAM, or even touched an overclock on this setup at all beyond setting the 955 to 3.6GHz and using the "turbo V" setting to reach 4GHz







No idea what I'm doing when it comes to RAM at all. Still learning!

I will enter those values when I get a chance to test and adjust and see how they go, thanks


----------



## hat1324

Whoops, replying to a post 1000 pages away


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987;13875466*
> Hey guys, just added my specs (what I know of them) to the Formula list in post#1.. only thing I'm unsure on is the RAM speed - why is it so low?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely I am missing something fairly important here and there will be gains to be had from rectifying it.


RAM speeds are so low due to the RAM controller on 955BE being set to 1333. Your RAM shows up at Half of it's technical speed. So if you're running at 1333 you would see 666.5. What Canard is showing is that you're running 120(4) which is lower than what your CPU allows at stock speed. You should be able to bump up the speed in the BIOS to stock speed or better depending on the max your multiplier will allow. But your RAM shows half of the Dual Channel Speed.









Hopefully this sheds some light on your RAM speed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

Question for my fellow CHIV owners.... what temperatures are your VRM's? I used an infrared temp gun to check: the heatsink, around the heatsink, and the back of the mobo in the same spot....

Mine are at 57-59C on the front and 60-69C on the back..... Is this normal?

It seems to me like the heatsink isn't doing its job... as it is also that hot.

For reference my cpu at the same time is 44C measured with my temp gun front/back, which corresponds to the 'core-temp'. The 'cpu-temp' is close to what those VRM's are at.....

Anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## [CyGnus]

rush2049 use some MX3/4 or other good thermal grease in the NB and see how it goes my board is idle around 40ºc and full load 45º


----------



## rush2049

I am not talking about the NB.... I am talking about the mosfets (the third and upper heatsink).

My NB stays at 40C idle and 45-48C load... so similar temps.... it is the mosfets that are getting extremely hot.

This is actually what I think may be at the heart of the 'core-temp' vs 'cpu-temp' debate/issue.

The 'core-temp' is reported by the cpu and is inside the silicon/heat-spreader on the cpu. On my thuban it is acurate as far as I can measure with my temp probes.... (maybe 3-5C low)

The 'cpu-temp' as reported by the motherboard is near the cpu socket.... and from what I am seeing with temps mirrors the mosfet temp and not the cpu temp!!!!

This is ground breaking stuff.... I am sitting here using an IR temp gun and watching the cpu temp reported by asus probe mirror what the mosfets measured at.....

Anyone else with an IR gun can test this as well?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;13904656*
> I am not talking about the NB.... I am talking about the mosfets (the third and upper heatsink).
> 
> My NB stays at 40C idle and 45-48C load... so similar temps.... it is the mosfets that are getting extremely hot.
> 
> This is actually what I think may be at the heart of the 'core-temp' vs 'cpu-temp' debate/issue.
> 
> The 'core-temp' is reported by the cpu and is inside the silicon/heat-spreader on the cpu. On my thuban it is acurate as far as I can measure with my temp probes.... (maybe 3-5C low)
> 
> The 'cpu-temp' as reported by the motherboard is near the cpu socket.... and from what I am seeing with temps mirrors the mosfet temp and not the cpu temp!!!!
> 
> This is ground breaking stuff.... I am sitting here using an IR temp gun and watching the cpu temp reported by asus probe mirror what the mosfets measured at.....
> 
> Anyone else with an IR gun can test this as well?


I thought about moving one of my temp sensors to the mosfet HS to see what temp it was (and will later on tonight) as I do not have a IR temp gun. I'll post what I get.

A few things to consider, running the Mugen with it's straight (non curved fins to blow on HS, but over it) is most likely why your temps might be a little warm. This is common when you use after market air coolers as they tend to block air flow compared to the stock coolers which direct air towards the mobo and than over to the mosfet HS. You may want to add an internal fan to get the air to mover onto the HS if it's a problem. The VRM's on this board are some of the finest and can take a lot of heat so it shouldn't be a problem. I haven't heard of anyone having a problem.

I do know, as I too have had a Mugen mounted on my 1090T they will cool a hexacore when OC'd with a P/P fan but are on the edge of the capacity unless you run some crazy fans. I had a pair of GT AP-15's with a shroud on mine and a 4.0GHz OC was my limit temp wise. One other possibility would be to run a fan behind the CPU/mobo from the back side of the case. This also lowers temps but obviously depends on your case, and abilities to mod what you have.

This is the exact reason I went to a WC loop. Just got tired of fighting temps. Also opened up the mosfet HS to more air flow and I've been curious as to what the temp actually is on it now. I'll post findings when I get the chance.


----------



## rush2049

Yea, I can only get about 3.8-3.9 ghz when I start hitting a temp wall with the mugen.

I took the small noisy fan from the default thuban cpu cooler and propped it on top of the mugen aiming at the mosfets. I get about 48 on the "cpu-temp" (aka mosfet temp). Which I confirmed with my IR gun.

The back side of the mobo is somewhat accessible to me in the 800D so I can test the temps in that area. They are about 2-5C higher than whatever on the other side is.... not much I will do about it....

Once I get a job... (anyone wanna hire me? (Programming))... and enough cash I am planning on a water cooling loop for my cpu (bulldozer) and gpu (gtx 590).

But that and the processor is in the future.... I can dream.....


----------



## Jezzy

I've been having a problem with the memory slot closest to the CPU. Any stick I throw at it causes problems.

If I the speeds set to anything over 1086, it will not boot. Otherwise during the POST it will restart constantly, sometimes randomly getting past POST and boot fine.

Is there something I don't know?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jezzy*


I've been having a problem with the memory slot closest to the CPU. Any stick I throw at it causes problems.

If I the speeds set to anything over 1086, it will not boot. Otherwise during the POST it will restart constantly, sometimes randomly getting past POST and boot fine.

Is there something I don't know?


Maybe it's cause you're running three by two maybe?









You can run 2 sticks no problem. Slots 1 and 3 or 2 and 4. Running 3 slots you're creating your own issues not the MoBo. The MoBo didn't choose to run 3 sticks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jezzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13922969*
> Maybe it's cause you're running three by two maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run 2 sticks no problem. Slots 1 and 3 or 2 and 4. Running 3 slots you're creating your own issues not the MoBo. The MoBo didn't choose to run 3 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well I'm only running 3 sticks, because 1 slot gives me problems. If I do 4, my computer acts up (since that slot if filled). As long as there is no stick in that slot my computer boots up fine, otherwise I have trouble.


----------



## Bradford1040

I would like to get a run down of a few new volt settings that I am not used too, and the LLC which is new to me as well! So I figured whom better to ask then the guys that have mastered it lol, not here to troll or plus up on new board just want to learn any helpers?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jezzy;13924307*
> Well I'm only running 3 sticks, because 1 slot gives me problems. If I do 4, my computer acts up (since that slot if filled). As long as there is no stick in that slot my computer boots up fine, otherwise I have trouble.


Run two sticks. I think that one of your sticks is faulty and that's why you can't boot properly.

Either that or you have a loose or errant standoff under the board which is causing a grounding issue.

I had 4x2 Dominator kit when I first built this system. I was running a micro board before hand and thought I had all the standoffs swapped out and tight. My system wouldn't POST unless I messed with the Cooler and it was laying on its side. Swapped the back to the stock cooler from the H50 thinking that was my issue. I found an extra standoff, and 3 or 4 of the other ones were loose. Removed the errant standoff and made sure all others were a little over hand tight mounted the MoBo and what do ya know, worked perfect. POSTED without issue.

One of the things I noticed before was that I was able to POST using 2 or 3 sticks. Knowing that my AMD board doesn't do well with odd numbers I ran two. But in the 1st two slots. If I tried to run the Red Slots system would not POST.

Now I'm running 2x4 in the Red slots and have had no more issues getting my system past POST.

You might want to check under your board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;13904478*
> Question for my fellow CHIV owners.... what temperatures are your VRM's? I used an infrared temp gun to check: the heatsink, around the heatsink, and the back of the mobo in the same spot....
> 
> Mine are at 57-59C on the front and 60-69C on the back..... Is this normal?
> 
> It seems to me like the heatsink isn't doing its job... as it is also that hot.
> 
> For reference my cpu at the same time is 44C measured with my temp gun front/back, which corresponds to the 'core-temp'. The 'cpu-temp' is close to what those VRM's are at.....
> 
> Anyone shed some light on this for me?


I have those results if you're interested of the VRM temps. 1st snip is under load w/prime95 for just over an hour and a half, while second snip is about 20 minutes after the prime95 had finished. These are both from using the 2 pin temp sensors I just installed. Everything is labeled in HWMonitor Pro. I'm really liken these sensors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13924359*
> I would like to get a run down of a few new volt settings that I am not used too, and the LLC which is new to me as well! So I figured whom better to ask then the guys that have mastered it lol, not here to troll or plus up on new board just want to learn any helpers?


I'd be happy to share what I know. Feel free to ask away, or you could PM me if you'd rather too. We're pretty easy going in here.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13924776*
> I have those results if you're interested of the VRM temps. 1st snip is under load w/prime95 for just over an hour and a half, while second snip is about 20 minutes after the prime95 had finished. These are both from using the 2 pin temp sensors I just installed. Everything is labeled in HWMonitor Pro. I'm really liken these sensors.
> 
> I'd be happy to share what I know. Feel free to ask away, or you could PM me if you'd rather too. We're pretty easy going in here.


well it is been a long azz day I had a big prob, with windows so it was not pretty but I was forced to wipe out everything and do a fresh install, the only good thing is I have Steam on its own drive so nothing to it after click on the exe file ad even my password was saved lol. but I got the board in my sig and it has about 15 or more settings that my M4N98TD-EVO did not have like LLC and 1.8v and VDDR volts and just so many new things that I am just not shur where they go lol! I was fine with the old board new ever setting and its limits lol this thing is cool UEFI kinda neat but my point is I feel like a newbie so help me out if you had a board before and switched up to all these new things as I did or would you rather I just PM and go over one at a time? even the digi-vrm is new to me and I know maxing things out can screw up stable machine just as well as not enough so HELP! lol


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13924925*
> well it is been a long azz day I had a big prob, with windows so it was not pretty but I was forced to wipe out everything and do a fresh install, the only good thing is I have Steam on its own drive so nothing to it after click on the exe file ad even my password was saved lol. but I got the board in my sig and it has about 15 or more settings that my M4N98TD-EVO did not have like LLC and 1.8v and VDDR volts and just so many new things that I am just not shur where they go lol! I was fine with the old board new ever setting and its limits lol this thing is cool UEFI kinda neat but my point is I feel like a newbie so help me out if you had a board before and switched up to all these new things as I did or would you rather I just PM and go over one at a time? even the digi-vrm is new to me and I know maxing things out can screw up stable machine just as well as not enough so HELP! lol


PM sent.


----------



## Jezzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13924685*
> Run two sticks. I think that one of your sticks is faulty and that's why you can't boot properly.
> 
> Either that or you have a loose or errant standoff under the board which is causing a grounding issue.
> 
> I had 4x2 Dominator kit when I first built this system. I was running a micro board before hand and thought I had all the standoffs swapped out and tight. My system wouldn't POST unless I messed with the Cooler and it was laying on its side. Swapped the back to the stock cooler from the H50 thinking that was my issue. I found an extra standoff, and 3 or 4 of the other ones were loose. Removed the errant standoff and made sure all others were a little over hand tight mounted the MoBo and what do ya know, worked perfect. POSTED without issue.
> 
> One of the things I noticed before was that I was able to POST using 2 or 3 sticks. Knowing that my AMD board doesn't do well with odd numbers I ran two. But in the 1st two slots. If I tried to run the Red Slots system would not POST.
> 
> Now I'm running 2x4 in the Red slots and have had no more issues getting my system past POST.
> 
> You might want to check under your board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Alright I'll try that. I know the stick isn't faulty because it works fine in any slot, hopefully what you just said is the problem!


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Are we not getting a UEFI for the extreme or what jus wondering im prob going to upgrade to bd if its as good as it looks so far


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed;9375266*
> 
> Seems to have fixed the issue. Oh and btw, that yellow funk is paraffin wax. It was a pita to remove but I got it all and replaced it with OCZ Freeze.
> 
> I won't be able to tell what my temps are after doing this for another week or so(until my parts get here) but I'm confident they will be much better than what they would have been otherwise.


How did you remove that paraffin wax? I'm having a hard time!! My NB temps are 46 idle! I removed the heatsink and i saw it barely made contact.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;13976139*
> How did you remove that paraffin wax? I'm having a hard time!! My NB temps are 46 idle! I removed the heatsink and i saw it barely made contact.


Try lighter fluid and/or alcohol or gooff
Use a plastic scraper


----------



## Phobos223

Zippo light fluid (naptha) will do it


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, just use good old Isopropyl(even 60% is fine) and leave the flammable stuff alone.









Yeah Iso is flammable too but it dries quickly is easily wiped away from the surface and has no possibility of flash later. I just cut out the contacted points with a Xacto blade and Qtipped the cleared area on mine. Was relatively painless.









@Phobos... How do you like your MoBo block setup. Would it have been better to exit above your Graphics cards or are your cards blocked and going to the SB as inlet? Do you have pics?









Hey Look my Rep is my Bday. 02/69









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Meh, just use good old Isopropyl(even 60% is fine) and leave the flammable stuff alone.









Yeah Iso is flammable too but it dries quickly is easily wiped away from the surface and has no possibility of flash later. I just cut out the contacted points with a Xacto blade and Qtipped the cleared area on mine. Was relatively painless.









@Phobos... How do you like your MoBo block setup. Would it have been better to exit above your Graphics cards or are your cards blocked and going to the SB as inlet? Do you have pics?









Hey Look my Rep is my Bday. 02/69









~Ceadder










Damn your old...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;13946861*
> Are we not getting a UEFI for the extreme or what jus wondering im prob going to upgrade to bd if its as good as it looks so far


At a possible $320 price tag, I will probably do as well as long as the reviews which will more than likely pit it against the 2600K come back tilting the balance in it's favor. That price-tag is like $100 less (on average) than upgrading to the SB 2500K + mobo... AND I get to keep my mobo! So yeah... Uncle Kah's stingy instincts take over at this point...

UEFI is nice... I will admit. But $100 in my pocket is even sweeter!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that's what I'm sayin. I *want* Bulldozer and as much as I could probably afford one instead of getting Water for my system, I'm going to be sticking with my current board build my Water, and save for BD. Don't know which one I'm likely to get but it's still cheaper than going Water AND Sandy. Once I've finished my Loop, I'm set for cooling no matter what. So when I'm ready to upgrade to another board and CPU, I'm set. Just sell the Block and the MoBo and keep on keepin on.









I'm not nearly as old as you though Methuselah.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

I sure am glad we aren't discussing my age you young wipper snappers lol.

I too am keeping this CHIV and loving it. Just finished my first week back to work after a two year lay off cough cough







. Now it's time to start playing more with some more new goodies. Just have to decide where to start lol. Thinking it's time for a bigger case and go internal radiator and 8GB's of some 2000MHz ram but still researching that last one. These ECO's are still kicking butt, but I just want to see what I can do with some high freq ram.


----------



## Ceadderman

*Cough* Dominators*Cough*









Congrats!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mav2000

Well, the really good stuff is barely available even from forums any more...get some GSkill 2133/2200 kits. They work awesome with AMD 890 FX and 990 FX boards.


----------



## The Sandman

Just had a real nice conversation with GSkill tech. Just for an FYI they claim the reason for the lack of performance ram is due to availability of quality chips is down (and has been). This is due to change in a couple months and they recommend holding off from purchasing new ram for now as the ECO's are very hard to beat OCing wise vs what's currently available. We should be seeing both 4GB and 8GB sets with better chips/performance and better availability. For me that means it's time to start shopping for a larger case and for now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just had a real nice conversation with GSkill tech. Just for an FYI they claim the reason for the lack of performance ram is due to availability of quality chips is down (and has been). This is due to change in a couple months and they recommend holding off from purchasing new ram for now as the ECO's are very hard to beat OCing wise vs what's currently available. We should be seeing both 4GB and 8GB sets with better chips/performance and better availability. For me that means it's time to start shopping for a larger case and for now.


Go with a HAF case Sandy. They're reasonably priced, have gobs of room and have tons of airflow. Great for Water cooling also.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just had a real nice conversation with GSkill tech. Just for an FYI they claim the reason for the lack of performance ram is due to availability of quality chips is down (and has been). This is due to change in a couple months and they recommend holding off from purchasing new ram for now as the ECO's are very hard to beat OCing wise vs what's currently available. We should be seeing both 4GB and 8GB sets with better chips/performance and better availability. For me that means it's time to start shopping for a larger case and for now.


I love G-skill tech support I think they are about the best one for tech, but what did they say the projected date of new chips are coming to the market? and did they say anything about chip wit lower latency? I am doing good at my current spec's but always would like more lol or less in this case lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I sure am glad we aren't discussing my age you young wipper snappers lol.


whom you calling young lol, I am up there to dam you! Thanks for reminding me as well dam senility, I would forget what I was even ta

what forum am I on? I am not even in the right one lol wow talk about a joke becoming true thought I was in the sabetooth thread lol whoops sorry guys


----------



## Tokkan

Well here i am to ask for some guidance
I've been having some random bluescreens, like once a week
The code is 0x0000003B. Google wasnt any help..


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Go with a HAF case Sandy. They're reasonably priced, have gobs of room and have tons of airflow. Great for Water cooling also.









~Ceadder










I'll second that. I love my HAF-X.









I just hate lugging it around on the occasions I am silly enough to drag it and my 27" Samsung over my buddies to do some gaming for the weekend.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Well here i am to ask for some guidance
I've been having some random bluescreens, like once a week
The code is 0x0000003B. Google wasnt any help..



Here is a link to the windows bugcheck codes on Microsoft's MSDN site.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx

Not sure if it will help with the code you are getting, but it's a place to start.


----------



## Ceadderman

What are you doing when you get your random bluescreen Tokkan? Seems to me it's a driver issue. You might try rolling back your latest Windows update to see if that settles it. I hate those pesky updates. Always seems to change something that is necessary because it doesn't fit their ideal OS map.










@Kasaris... You could always get a couple short Towing straps and take a Clothesrod Dowel and mock up a suitcase carry rig.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13976800*
> Try lighter fluid and/or alcohol or gooff
> Use a plastic scraper


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13978976*
> Zippo light fluid (naptha) will do it


I finally cleaned it, replaced it with Deep cool Z9. Temps stayed the same!! [email protected] Idle [email protected] Idle


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;13998766*
> I finally cleaned it, replaced it with Deep cool Z9. Temps stayed the same!! [email protected] Idle [email protected] Idle


NB fix Brotha. You have to take one NB standoff(making sure to protect the Black rubber ones) and one SB one and file the NB one to the same length as the SB one. Take the NB one and insert it into the SB opening and then match the remaining NB one to the SB standoff. Then insert the SB in the NB and replace the remaining SB with the filed down NB standoff and put that one into the NB. This way you know for sure they will be off MoBo by the required amount. Replace the TIM with some really good TIM and remount the Heatsinks.

Under Load my NB runs between 47 to 51c depending on Ambients and GPU temp. Sometimes it gets to 53c or higher but that's when I'm OC'ing and stressing out the GPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13999148*
> NB fix Brotha.
> 
> Under Load my NB runs between 47 to 51c depending on Ambients and GPU temp. Sometimes it gets to 53c or higher but that's when I'm OC'ing and stressing out the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have never run into anything above 48C NB after doing this fix, mind you i did the fix first thing when i initially built my sig rig, not even taking chances of mobo revision, just busted out the file and got to work









so yes, do some research as to what the Cheddar Man (







) is suggesting and you should see drastic improvement!


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13999148*
> NB fix Brotha. You have to take one NB standoff(making sure to protect the Black rubber ones) and one SB one and file the NB one to the same length as the SB one. Take the NB one and insert it into the SB opening and then match the remaining NB one to the SB standoff. Then insert the SB in the NB and replace the remaining SB with the filed down NB standoff and put that one into the NB. This way you know for sure they will be off MoBo by the required amount. Replace the TIM with some really good TIM and remount the Heatsinks.
> 
> Under Load my NB runs between 47 to 51c depending on Ambients and GPU temp. Sometimes it gets to 53c or higher but that's when I'm OC'ing and stressing out the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Will try to do that in the next couple of days.

Also i forgot to mention that my NB under load doesn't go above 53c! also the NB is @ 2600MHz never checked the temps on stock.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;13999194*
> ...so yes, do some research as to what the *Cheddar* Man (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...


Pretty close but no ceegar. You're on the right track though.







lol










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13999236*
> Pretty close but no ceegar. You're on the right track though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


OBV you don't know how i do things around here lol

Your name reminds me of cheese whenever i see it, so in my mind you are "The Cheddar Man"









If i offend, i do not mean to







, either way, great advice you have been giving to this thread thus far, have one on me


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol, not offended in the least. But you're extremely close to how it's pronounced.







lol

Thank you don't mind if I do.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13996745*
> What are you doing when you get your random bluescreen Tokkan? Seems to me it's a driver issue. You might try rolling back your latest Windows update to see if that settles it. I hate those pesky updates. Always seems to change something that is necessary because it doesn't fit their ideal OS map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It usually happens when i try to close a program or video..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;13999832*
> It usually happens when i try to close a program or video..


Sounds like your Win updates messed with your Graphics Drivers. Try rolling back your last update and updating your Graphics Drivers.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

Hey everyone got a general question for yall. What should I go for? I have my ram timings very low running at 1333mhz (5-7-5-17-22-1T). But I havent tried for maximum mhz yet? Is mhz better to shoot for first and then for tightest timings? I was under the impression tighter timings were better for amd.


----------



## Ceadderman

Mhz will always be faster than timings. Unless you can score 1-1-1-5 on your RAM.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

Well if you didn't notice, the Crosshair IV only lets you go 4-?-5-11-1T minimum..... I think I might have been able to get lower if the support was there. But when I stick tCL to 4 I can't lower the other values enough to match for stability.... because that is the mobo's lowest values.....


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14000076*
> Hey everyone got a general question for yall. What should I go for? I have my ram timings very low running at 1333mhz (5-7-5-17-22-1T). But I havent tried for maximum mhz yet? Is mhz better to shoot for first and then for tightest timings? I was under the impression tighter timings were better for amd.


Always heard that AMD prefers tighter timings but also saw a guy here in overclock.net that said 1600Mhz CL8 beats 1333Mhz CL7 in AMD


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14000242*
> Mhz will always be faster than timings. Unless you can score 1-1-1-5 on your RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I hate to dis agree, as you are pretty good with advise but that is not true in all cases. I can go much higher on mhz and don't because it makes me loosen my timings and that in it self slows down he hole computer. I have run my ram at up to 1900 and tested for weeks, it feels like the differences of timings vs mhz ad a good balance seems to be best, not one way or the other so that is why I settled in at 1666 7-8-8-16-30-1 which is much better than running 1333 at 5 or 6 btw or 1900 at 9-10-9 ext...

I may have just a weird set up and totally wrong but that was after 2 weeks of testing with from scratch OC with new board lead me to see balance between the two was better


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14000384*
> I hate to dis agree, as you are pretty good with advise but that is not true in all cases. I can go much higher on mhz and don't because it makes me loosen my timings and that in it self slows down he hole computer. I have run my ram at up to 1900 and tested for weeks, it feels like the differences of timings vs mhz ad a good balance seems to be best, not one way or the other so that is why I settled in at 1666 7-8-8-16-30-1 which is much better than running 1333 at 5 or 6 btw or 1900 at 9-10-9 ext...
> 
> I may have just a weird set up and totally wrong but that was after 2 weeks of testing with from scratch OC with new board lead me to see balance between the two was better


Cause you're running a Quad. Just like me. My 955 BE controller will only allow me to go 1333 at Stock Ghz. When I OC the best I can get from it is 1800. Which is probably too much even though I'm pretty sure my RAM could take it. You're right that it's not always the case that Mhz is better. I probably shouldn't overstate a known. But point is that if you ran a solid Benchmark it would show that 1600 would be better than 1333 and 1800 would be better than 1600 regardless of how tight you can get the timings on the slower speeds.

As for 1-1-1-5 comment, I wasn't being literal. Just being a weisenheimer. I'm pretty sure that's unobtainable with today's RAM anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14000443*
> Cause you're running a Quad. Just like me. My 955 BE controller will only allow me to go 1333 at Stock Ghz. When I OC the best I can get from it is 1800. Which is probably too much even though I'm pretty sure my RAM could take it. You're right that it's not always the case that Mhz is better. I probably shouldn't overstate a known. But point is that if you ran a solid Benchmark it would show that 1600 would be better than 1333 and 1800 would be better than 1600 regardless of how tight you can get the timings on the slower speeds.
> 
> As for 1-1-1-5 comment, I wasn't being literal. Just being a weisenheimer. I'm pretty sure that's unobtainable with today's RAM anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


dam and I thought you got to 1-1-1-5-1/2 lol I was over here trying that dam glad you cleared that up lol

and yes you are right in that respect's


----------



## Ceadderman

amn I would love 1-1-1-5 that would be blistering tight.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14000544*
> amn I would love 1-1-1-5 that would be blistering tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


well like I said I was over here lowering ram to -1200 lol to see if it was possible. shoot me a few more of those off the wall settings as I will post results soon at 1/2-1/2-1/2-1/4 @ .056v and 2mhz I think I can, I think I can lol

well I beat that out of my system, ok enough of that. now back to our show


----------



## Rian

You know, I recently got my board back from RMA and after using many temp setups I can now appreciate how good our onboard sound actually is.

I<3UASUS


----------



## Thebreezybb

I think it finally got better, My NB temps that is. 2800MHz Idle @ 42-43c, Max load @ 50-51c

I can't get it past 2900MHz at all! even when i set [email protected]!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14004329*
> I think it finally got better, My NB temps that is. 2800MHz Idle @ 42-43c, Max load @ 50-51c
> 
> I can't get it past 2900MHz at all! even when i set [email protected]!


Try running multiplier. The board seems to do better with Multiplier. And then tweak the NB speeds. I had mine at 4Ghz with my 955 but I couldn't get it stable when I tried to run Prime95. That I think was mostly due to Ambient temps and not having a better watercooling system than the H50. I love my H50(now sold) but I think having 1/2 inch hoses, 360 Rad and better pump speeds will make a difference in my OC'ing and Folding.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14005636*
> Try running multiplier. The board seems to do better with Multiplier. And then tweak the NB speeds. I had mine at 4Ghz with my 955 but I couldn't get it stable when I tried to run Prime95. That I think was mostly due to Ambient temps and not having a better watercooling system than the H50. I love my H50(now sold) but I think having 1/2 inch hoses, 360 Rad and better pump speeds will make a difference in my OC'ing and Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I've tried almost everything







Also being a noob in OC is not helping








Sometimes it does work put goes to windows loading logo and i get a lovely BSOD! I'll try again when i have some more free time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14005895*
> I've tried almost everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also being a noob in OC is not helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it does work put goes to windows loading logo and i get a lovely BSOD! I'll try again when i have some more free time.


Do you have BlueScreen app? there's an app, I have it but can't think of the name that will give you an insight as to what the issue is when you get an OS instability issue.

Someone here help me out wouldja?... Anyway you can check it after you recover. Try resetting everything to Default settings(unless you write down your changes like I do) and then try the Multiplier. Take it as far as it will remain stable. When I was on my 955 that was 3.81Ghz without using MoBo OC settings. I ran that 24/7 stable without issue. But I'm temporarily on 965 BE for the moment and am running stock speeds. I'm going to take the 955 all the way down to the Copper I think and will be trying again with water. It might be my 955 doesn't like 4.0 but I don't think that's the problem. I just think that the H50 wasn't cooling the CPU enough even though the Chip is lapped flat and the block is lapped flat. gonna give it another chance with a better cooling setup and go from there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14005958*
> Do you have BlueScreen app? there's an app, I have it but can't think of the name that will give you an insight as to what the issue is when you get an OS instability issue.
> 
> Someone here help me out wouldja?... Anyway you can check it after you recover. Try resetting everything to Default settings(unless you write down your changes like I do) and then try the Multiplier. Take it as far as it will remain stable. When I was on my 955 that was 3.81Ghz without using MoBo OC settings. I ran that 24/7 stable without issue. But I'm temporarily on 965 BE for the moment and am running stock speeds. I'm going to take the 955 all the way down to the Copper I think and will be trying again with water. It might be my 955 doesn't like 4.0 but I don't think that's the problem. I just think that the H50 wasn't cooling the CPU enough even though the Chip is lapped flat and the block is lapped flat. gonna give it another chance with a better cooling setup and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Now i think you're talking about the CPU! I can OC my cpu to 4.3 with no effort at all. I'm talking about the North bridge here







Getting that past 2900MHz is not working at all with me!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14004329*
> I think it finally got better, My NB temps that is. 2800MHz Idle @ 42-43c, Max load @ 50-51c
> 
> I can't get it past 2900MHz at all! even when i set [email protected]!


That may because of a lack of CPU/NB voltage. [email protected]? Are you meaning the actual NB voltage or the CPU/NB voltage?

If this is the actual NB Voltage you should be fine at 1.2 max, or even on auto, but for the CPU/NB voltage for 3000MHz NB Freq you'll probably need closer to 1.3-1.35v (maybe slightly higher) max would be 1.55v for CPU/NB voltage. At settings in my sig my CPU/NB is running 1.435v.

NB Voltage is for the chipset, shouldn't need much over stock till you pass 260MHz or higher on the ref clock.
CPU/NB voltage is for the IMC inside the CPU and is what you'd adjust for the NB Freq.

Sorry if you already knew this, just thought I'd clarify.

Use this to help read the BSOD http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

these are the bug check codes http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14008006*
> That may because of a lack of CPU/NB voltage. [email protected]? Are you meaning the actual NB voltage or the CPU/NB voltage?
> 
> If this is the actual NB Voltage you should be fine at 1.2 max, or even on auto, but for the CPU/NB voltage for 3000MHz NB Freq you'll probably need closer to 1.3-1.35v (maybe slightly higher) max would be 1.55v for CPU/NB voltage. At settings in my sig my CPU/NB is running 1.435v.
> 
> NB Voltage is for the chipset, shouldn't need much over stock till you pass 260MHz or higher on the ref clock.
> CPU/NB voltage is for the IMC inside the CPU and is what you'd adjust for the NB Freq.
> 
> Sorry if you already knew this, just thought I'd clarify.
> 
> Use this to help read the BSOD http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> 
> these are the bug check codes http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx


Thank you. I'll try again in 2 days. I'm running the NB right now @1.12V and CPU/NB @ 1.22


----------



## rush2049

Ok so question..... are these temps ok for idling?









Also a few more questions, that NB volt... should I set that to 1.2v instead of the 1.23 it is at, same for the HT volt?

And regarding the CPU/NB volt, I am getting BSOD's about secondary processor something, I assume that is CPU/NB doesn't have enough voltage?

I can pass 5-10 min of prime, but when the temps start getting 55C (core temp) the processor BSOD's with various errors.....


----------



## Ceadderman

CPU isn't lapped, I take it?









Seems pretty good considering you're running 4Ghz.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

No, no modifications to the cpu at all.

I do have a small 50mm fan resting on my graphics card cooling the mosfet area though....

So those voltages all seem ok? My mugen 2 needs better fans... but I will make due with what I have for now.

I don't trust core temp, it reads too low.... and I don't trust asus probe, it reads way too high.....
but I know it is somewhere in the middle, so I try to play it safe.

I still can't figure out these BSOD's though..... they happen when it gets warm (inefficient), I think it might be a vdroop problem, but I can't tell.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14009591*
> No, no modifications to the cpu at all.
> 
> I do have a small 50mm fan resting on my graphics card cooling the mosfet area though....
> 
> So those voltages all seem ok? My mugen 2 needs better fans... but I will make due with what I have for now.
> 
> I don't trust core temp, it reads too low.... and I don't trust asus probe, it reads way too high.....
> but I know it is somewhere in the middle, so I try to play it safe.
> 
> I still can't figure out these BSOD's though..... they happen when it gets warm (inefficient), I think it might be a vdroop problem, but I can't tell.


Well if you use BlueScreen(Sandy linked for it earlier) it should contain the information you need to better tell you what's going on.









It could be your CPU doesn't like the Cooler. A 40c Idle temp means that the cooler should be seated properly so we definitely can't say that it needs a reseat. It could be that the Cooler can't keep up with sharp temp increases. That happens. When I was trying for 4ghz on my 955, I tried tweaking everything and still had the Yips. And most of them were due to Memory Controller causing issues. Pretty sure once I get some better flow I'll be able to nail down 4Ghz. Phenom II CPUs' thrive under cooler conditions. You might be in the same position I am. Even on a Thubbie.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

Here is what I did to get about 10C lower than I was earlier.

See that small fan resting there. That used to be propped up on top of the cooler blowing down (creating a vortex of hot around the mugen).

I put it down blowing up and have significanty lower temps.... but still pushing it.

I need some 100 CFM fans.... these junk obsidian 800D fans are crap..... too bad nice ones are 18$ a pop.

edit: dumb file size limits won't let me use pics from my Canon 7D without resizing.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Get some Yate Loon High Speed Silents and put them on a Fan Controller. 88CFM and >>> than stock 800D fans. Cheaper too when you buy them w/o sleeving. $4 each before shipping from Performance-PCs'.com And they make GREAT Radiator fans since they have *one of the best* Static Pressure ratings around.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

For the case it only has 140 mm mounting holes.... and the 3 140mm fans are the ones I need to replace


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14009778*
> For the case it only has 140 mm mounting holes.... and the 3 140mm fans are the ones I need to replace


Even better. Yates are ~$9 apiece and you can get them in 4 flavors(Std, Red, Blue, Green LED) in three speeds. They have the same distance between blades are quieter than 120s' and have pretty reasonable CFM ratings. I have one that has outperformed the stock CM stock 140 since the day I put it in my case. High Speed Silents are 140cfm/2000rpm, Mediums are 62cfm/1400rpm. Just awesome for Case Fans.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rush2049

That is the kind of recomendation I needed, now just to scrounge up the money for them....


----------



## JCG

If anyone's looking for an EK full cover Formula block, I've got one.


----------



## rush2049

Well I think I got it stable.... *knock on wood*










I did a max temp run 24-32K in-place for about 30 min,

'core temp': max 51C (Core Temp 0.99.8)
'cpu temp': max 62C (Asus PC-Probe II)

Now I know it isn't stable till I do a 24 hour prime test... so I will let this run.... woohooo 4ghz, YAYAYAYAYAY.... weeks of toying off and on..... payoff baby! WOOT!

lol, i'm excited can you tell


----------



## Evil Penguin

Run 10 instaces (4GB in size) of IntelBurnTest.


----------



## rush2049

You want me to burn my system with intel? Well of course they will burn my system, have you seen those 2600K's?









will do....


----------



## rush2049

So that burntest makes me BSOD when I run the 4GB or Extreme(all ram) modes.... anything else and I am fine passes with flying colors.

I think its stressing the memory controller too much, which is likely because I have the tightest timings I can run while at or near 1600 mhz ram.....

I might be ok with it if its only burn test that bsod's me...... I have had stuff in the past that BSOD's stock settings with certain programs, I can live with a certain benchmark software doing it... no loss to me.

I have to leave for a few hours here, but when I get back I will try another prime run for a long time (this time with the case side back on, lol)


----------



## Evil Penguin

So that's that.
Your system isn't stable.


----------



## Tokkan

So... i runned into some more bsod's.
0x00000024
0x00000050

Runned sfc /scannow in cmd and it reported that it found some damaged files which it couldnt repair.

Any1 knows those bsod codes?


----------



## Tokkan

Searching the forum it seems 0x00000050 is Ram issues...
Timings or freq.
and 0x00000024 seems to be HDD related









Edit:Ram running @ Stock now


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


So... i runned into some more bsod's.
0x00000024
0x00000050

Runned sfc /scannow in cmd and it reported that it found some damaged files which it couldnt repair.

Any1 knows those bsod codes?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Searching the forum it seems 0x00000050 is Ram issues...
Timings or freq.
and 0x00000024 seems to be HDD related









Edit:Ram running @ Stock now


0x50 = http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff559023.aspx

0x24 = http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff557433.aspx

Here is the main Bug Check Code page again http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush2049*


So that burntest makes me BSOD when I run the 4GB or Extreme(all ram) modes.... anything else and I am fine passes with flying colors.

I think its stressing the memory controller too much, which is likely because I have the tightest timings I can run while at or near 1600 mhz ram.....

I might be ok with it if its only burn test that bsod's me...... I have had stuff in the past that BSOD's stock settings with certain programs, I can live with a certain benchmark software doing it... no loss to me.

I have to leave for a few hours here, but when I get back I will try another prime run for a long time (this time with the case side back on, lol)


What, if any, fans do you run in the top three fan mounts? I think you're fighting two issues here. 1st. not enough fresh cool air entering the case. You could block off the 2nd and 3rd fan locations in the top and run an intake fan in the first fan opening to help feed the Mugen cool air.

Second issue is yes, you'll be wanting a P/P fan setup for the Mugen. This is probably the biggest issue you'll have to cross before you can gain the stability you're after. 62c for CPU socket temp isn't going to hurt anything but is probably why your having troubles. Keep it closer to a max of 56-57c and you'll see better luck with stability. I know this as I had a Mugen mounted to my 1090T before I got my loop. They will work for what you have but it'll take a lot of fan rpm/noise to maintain. I already did the "Buy Better Fans" thing and when it's all said and over I would have been money and performance ahead had I just skipped this stage and got a better cooler solution sooner. The price of the Mugen plus two quality fans is only a few dollars less than just getting a D-14. The Mugen works great on quad cores, but without noisy high volume fans you'll be lacking on a hexacore. If you're staying with air cooling save yourself the headache and get a Noctua D-14 which should hold temps in check to around a 4.2GHz OC and runs near silent stock. You'll have even better performance with just another slight price increase and go with a Rasa RS360 750 kit which would fit inside the top of a 800D. With either the D-14 or Rasa kit you'll say good bye to temp issues forever.

You may want to enable Cool & Quiet which will lower idle temps a bunch too.
Also drop your HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +/- 100MHz.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush2049*


For the case it only has 140 mm mounting holes.... and the 3 140mm fans are the ones I need to replace


(I am reading/answering older post's first so excuse me if you already got your answer)

140mm Yate Loons... $6.99 non LED's... $7.99 UV/LED's. They move between 46-62-140 CFM depending on if they are low, med or high speed fans. The 120mm high speed fans works pretty well at 50% speed on my side panel. 60% speed is also pretty silent. I am betting these 140's will do the trick for you.


----------



## Ceadderman

heh heh you're way late old man.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


heh heh you're way late old man.









~Ceadder










Sheeezzzz... figures you'd be the one to beat me to it! BTW... did your latest shipment from a certain latin american country arrive? Keep those scent dogs away from it just in case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Sheeezzzz... figures you'd be the one to beat me to it! BTW... did your latest shipment from a certain latin american country arrive? Keep those scent dogs away from it just in case.


Nope not yet.









Sadly my Block and Fittings are going back. Hank wants me to return all so he can inspect the fittings and so he can get back the Squaretop block that was shipped to me instead of the Roundtop Block.









Dangit when will I learn to keep my big mouth shut. lol Coulda had the Squaretop if I just came here 1st and checked with people. $20 cheaper too.


----------



## rush2049

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


What, if any, fans do you run in the top three fan mounts? I think you're fighting two issues here. 1st. not enough fresh cool air entering the case. You could block off the 2nd and 3rd fan locations in the top and run an intake fan in the first fan opening to help feed the Mugen cool air.

Second issue is yes, you'll be wanting a P/P fan setup for the Mugen. This is probably the biggest issue you'll have to cross before you can gain the stability you're after. 62c for CPU socket temp isn't going to hurt anything but is probably why your having troubles. Keep it closer to a max of 56-57c and you'll see better luck with stability. I know this as I had a Mugen mounted to my 1090T before I got my loop. They will work for what you have but it'll take a lot of fan rpm/noise to maintain. I already did the "Buy Better Fans" thing and when it's all said and over I would have been money and performance ahead had I just skipped this stage and got a better cooler solution sooner. The price of the Mugen plus two quality fans is only a few dollars less than just getting a D-14. The Mugen works great on quad cores, but without noisy high volume fans you'll be lacking on a hexacore. If you're staying with air cooling save yourself the headache and get a Noctua D-14 which should hold temps in check to around a 4.2GHz OC and runs near silent stock. You'll have even better performance with just another slight price increase and go with a Rasa RS360 750 kit which would fit inside the top of a 800D. With either the D-14 or Rasa kit you'll say good bye to temp issues forever.

You may want to enable Cool & Quiet which will lower idle temps a bunch too.
Also drop your HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +/- 100MHz.


I am going to have to wait on the fan upgrade for a while.... need to find a job first.

As far as the current setup, I have a powerful fan pulling in air from the bottom and a powerful one installed on the top to continue the pull.... and I can feel the airflow with my hand, so I know there is fresh cool air being supplied to both the mugen and the gtx 590 and the gtx 275. I need a better fan setup for the mugen, yes I know... and a better exhaust fan after the mugen....

I was testing the HT link speed, with higher mhz I get less bottlenecking on the gtx 590.... (seen as lower than full utilization during benchmarks), but that might also be my stability issue.... not sure....

See the thing is, I can boot to windows with 1.44 vcore.... but I get BSOD's when I stress it..... so I am not sure if it is the vcore that needs more or the cpu/nb that needs more..... I only tested up to 1.49 on the vcore and 1.29 on the cpu/nb


----------



## Tokkan

Not wanting to build up some hype but it has come to my attention that Asus is still working on a BIOS for bulldozer.
1st version of it was 3012 if im correct and they have atm version 3017 available on their website.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;14023670*
> Not wanting to build up some hype but it has come to my attention that Asus is still working on a BIOS for bulldozer.
> 1st version of it was 3012 if im correct and they have atm version 3017 available on their website.


It's still a beta, correct?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14023291*
> I am going to have to wait on the fan upgrade for a while.... need to find a job first.
> 
> As far as the current setup, I have a powerful fan pulling in air from the bottom and a powerful one installed on the top to continue the pull.... and I can feel the airflow with my hand, so I know there is fresh cool air being supplied to both the mugen and the gtx 590 and the gtx 275. I need a better fan setup for the mugen, yes I know... and a better exhaust fan after the mugen....
> 
> I was testing the HT link speed, with higher mhz I get less bottlenecking on the gtx 590.... (seen as lower than full utilization during benchmarks), but that might also be my stability issue.... not sure....
> 
> See the thing is, I can boot to windows with 1.44 vcore.... but I get BSOD's when I stress it..... so I am not sure if it is the vcore that needs more or the cpu/nb that needs more..... I only tested up to 1.49 on the vcore and 1.29 on the cpu/nb


Try with just 2 sticks of RAM to see if you get the same result. Also, you state that your cpu/nb is at 1.29V. What's the frequency at? Last... no front intake fans on that case?

Granted I have the 1090t but for awhile there I could not get past 4013Mhz. I got rid of two RAM sticks and played with the actual NB frequency and I can sit at 4110Mhz just fine now. I'll assume your LLC's are at full...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14024116*
> It's still a beta, correct?


Yes, still beta.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;14024415*
> Yes, still beta.


Ahhh ok then. Won't personally play around with that one just yet then. Saw some people having issues with the 3012 some time ago. I do wonder though... if that were installed... would AI Suites II work then on the CH4F?


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14024202*
> Try with just 2 sticks of RAM to see if you get the same result. Also, you state that your cpu/nb is at 1.29V. What's the frequency at? Last... no front intake fans on that case?
> 
> Granted I have the 1090t but for awhile there I could not get past 4013Mhz. I got rid of two RAM sticks and played with the actual NB frequency and I can sit at 4110Mhz just fine now. I'll assume your LLC's are at full...


Well when I was at 4ghz the NB was at 2800's

No the design of this case is down up as far as air.... I have significant airflow coming in... it isn't a problem.... it is removing it that is the issue.

but but but but, I want all my ram... lol...... I put my overclock back to 3.5 for the time being... I will mess with it after I get done playing some DX11 crysis 2.....


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14025055*
> but but but but, I want all my ram... lol...... I put my overclock back to 3.5 for the time being... I will mess with it after I get done playing some DX11 crysis 2.....


Just as a test. If you stop having the issue then you know it may have to do with filling up all four ram slots.


----------



## Dsfyu

Hey, I just got my crosshair IV formula board and I'm having a few problems with it...

A few days ago I made a trip to the local Microcenter to look for a new motherboard that could support more of the features I wanted. While there I stumbled across a Crosshair IV board on the open box table at a discount. Upon looking inside I discovered that the board had obviously never been used (the packaging inside was still sealed except for the Q- connector).

Now that I decided to reinstall the OS I set the bios to RAID mode (yes, onboard RAID, I know) and it was able to read the raid array from my previous install in the bios, but when in RAID mode Windows was unable to install to my Kingston V+100 64GB SSD. Windows 7 installation asked for a driver to install in RAID that I don't have. When I set it to AHCI mode in the BIOS Windows 7 installed without a problem.

I thought that the RAID modes on ASUS mobos were supposed to run as AHCI for individual drives. I know two of my SATA ports are on a separate controller from the rest of my SATA ports and I can turn off RAID for those two ports but I feel that this would only make my life more difficult in the future. Is there any way to install these RAID drivers, or am I stuck in AHCI without my RAID array?


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14024494*
> Ahhh ok then. Won't personally play around with that one just yet then. Saw some people having issues with the 3012 some time ago. I do wonder though... if that were installed... would AI Suites II work then on the CH4F?


Even though it's a beta, i've gotten some impressive clocks with this bios, no stability issues either (yet)

4205 @ 1.45v when previous official release bios would require 1.48 at same clocks


----------



## Play

Morning. Hey guys can you please help me a little? I own a Crosshair 4 Extreme and Tt Frio as CPU cooler and i was planning to buy a dual channel kit of Corsair XMS3 2 X 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz, but today when i wanted to buy those sticks they were not available. So now i'm planning to buy a 2 X 4GB Vengeance kit @ 1600 Mhz, and now the question is: If i buy Vengeance i will not be able to use DIMM slot 1 & 3 (the red ones) because they are too tall and will not fit in because my Tt Frio, it's ok if i put them on DIMM slot 2 & 4 (the black ones) ? Will affect performance or something else with black dimm's?
Later Edit: Oh and i forgot, on Corsair website Vengeance don't appear on the list with Phenom II compatibility







If someone knows if will match the 1100T and Vengeance DDR please tell me.


----------



## Mr.Steve

If you can find a pair of these(key words "if you can find"), they will clear almost any tower cooler out now a days, cept for the smaller ones of course....And i have had them up to 1800MHz cas 6 with only 1 voltage bump up!!









http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx

EDIT: I just remembered i was able to achieve 2000MHz stable overnight mempasses, @ 7-8-7-22, @ 1.7v


----------



## Play

Well i know they are tall, about 2.07 in/52 mm, that's why i wanna know if it's ok to put them into black DIMM's 2 & 4.


----------



## incurablegeek

Assuming that the ASUS Crosshair V would be of the same quality as the Crosshair IV, I was quite shocked to find the following negative reviews. These reviews point out an absolute _wealth_ of problems many of which are quite critical.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735&Tpk=Crosshair%20V%20Formula

My reason for looking into the Crosshair V board was I assumed it would be more compatible with the AMD Bulldozer which due out any day now.

Should I go with Crosshair IV board? Or would there be limitations, i.e. can't run 6 core or 8 core Bulldozer?

(So that you understand my mindset, I only read negative reviews and only attend to concrete problems, not the "this board is crap" nonsense)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play;14043674*
> Morning. Hey guys can you please help me a little? I own a Crosshair 4 Extreme and Tt Frio as CPU cooler and i was planning to buy a dual channel kit of Corsair XMS3 2 X 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz, but today when i wanted to buy those sticks they were not available. So now i'm planning to buy a 2 X 4GB Vengeance kit @ 1600 Mhz, and now the question is: If i buy Vengeance i will not be able to use DIMM slot 1 & 3 (the red ones) because they are too tall and will not fit in because my Tt Frio, it's ok if i put them on DIMM slot 2 & 4 (the black ones) ? Will affect performance or something else with black dimm's?
> Later Edit: Oh and i forgot, on Corsair website Vengeance don't appear on the list with Phenom II compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone knows if will match the 1100T and Vengeance DDR please tell me.


you may use the black slots with no problem
not familiar with Vengeance DDR


----------



## audioxbliss

You can take me off the list, as I've moved to the "other side".


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14047974*
> Assuming that the ASUS Crosshair V would be of the same quality as the Crosshair IV, I was quite shocked to find the following negative reviews. These reviews point out an absolute _wealth_ of problems many of which are quite critical.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735&Tpk=Crosshair%20V%20Formula
> 
> My reason for looking into the Crosshair V board was I assumed it would be more compatible with the AMD Bulldozer which due out any day now.
> 
> Should I go with Crosshair IV board? Or would there be limitations, i.e. can't run 6 core or 8 core Bulldozer?
> 
> (So that you understand my mindset, I only read negative reviews and only attend to concrete problems, not the "this board is crap" nonsense)


At this moment none of us can give you certainty of anything related to Crosshair IV+BD.
Most people say the only thing it will become unavailable is the Power Saving Features of Bulldozer... Like if we cared, mine even came off by default when i bought my Crosshair IV Formula







.
Also read people saying that it will only support the 4 Cores and 6 Cores BD's because the 8 Core BD would require that extra pin.
Last but not least another bunch of people are saying that there is no need for the missing pin, bulldozer isnt using it its Llano who needs it.

Who's saying the truth? TBH we do not know and we cannot trust, all we know is that MSI, Asrock, Asus, etc all those brands announced BD compatibility with their 890FX premium mobo's.

I do know it might not be the answer you are looking for but i also dont want you to be deceived.


----------



## Tokkan

I just lol'ed and im sharing it with you guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Tim*
> Pros: Awesome board! Love the new features asus added to this board. Worth the money. Love how easy the bios is now really its a overclockers dream board!
> 
> Cons: No cons, board has everything I wanted. Meets my expectations.
> 
> Other Thoughts: Wonder why they used V in the name. I would expect the number to go up.


Source

Yea... I wonder why they used V in the name...


----------



## rush2049

I have no idea, IV is obviously more letters..... should have gone with IIV or something


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;14049891*
> I just lol'ed and im sharing it with you guys.
> 
> Source
> 
> Yea... I wonder why they used V in the name...


Well DUH...

IV before V except after III... (some people have just lost their Roman heritage these days)


----------



## Tokkan

Edit: ops fail
Double post..


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


I just lol'ed and im sharing it with you guys.

Source

Yea... I wonder why they used V in the name...










I said the same thing, Roman numerals must be difficult for some people lol.

I, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X lol I can count yay!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


You can take me off the list, as I've moved to the "other side".


*Trader*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;14049891*
> I just lol'ed and im sharing it with you guys.
> 
> Source
> 
> Yea... I wonder why they used V in the name...


It comes after IV @ [III+IV-II=V]


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Who's saying the truth? TBH we do not know and we cannot trust, all we know is that MSI, Asrock, Asus, etc all those brands announced BD compatibility with their 890FX premium mobo's.


Re: my post entitled "ASUS Crosshair V - A Problem Child?"

Tokkan, you are 100% right in your "wait and see how things shake out" advice. I have always stuck by my rule of waiting for a technology to "mature" before I commit to it.

It looks like, even the most disciplined of us, can fall victim to _Upgrade Fever_.

Thanks for helping me get my head screwed back on straight!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


*Trader*


See how it is? He/She wins a Ducky Mech Keyboard and suddenly they want to live on Park Avenue in the upscale neighborhood...


----------



## incurablegeek

Those of you who know me will recognize that I had this problem before. I am very, very farsighted and sure as heck don't have the hands/fingers of a brain surgeon. I was, however, super, super careful - for what that's worth.

Sooo ...

If most of a pin (3/4) has broken off on an AMD 1055 CPU, can it be saved? Is there any redundancy built into the pins?

(I'm afraid not, but it never hurts to ask. I'm never too proud to appear a dolt!







)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Those of you who know me will recognize that I had this problem before. I am very, very farsighted and sure as heck don't have the hands/fingers of a brain surgeon. I was, however, super, super careful - for what that's worth.

Sooo ...

If most of a pin (3/4) has broken off on an AMD 1055 CPU, can it be saved? Is there any redundancy built into the pins?

(I'm afraid not, but it never hurts to ask. I'm never too proud to appear a dolt!







)


Uffff.... Bro... sorry to hear that. I honestly don't know BUT as you point out, some sort of redundancy could/should be built in like maybe whats left of the pin can make sufficient contact within the slot (in other works, the sides of the pin slot). At this point I don't think it would hurt to give it a try. Where did the pin break off in?


----------



## incurablegeek

Kahbrohn.

Thanks for "feeling my pain". Since this had nothing to do with an after-market HSF, I contacted AMD to see if I could RMA it. The problem occurred when I was trying to, gently but firmly, seat the CPU.

I think I suffer from the Klutz or Bull in a China Shop syndrome.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


You can take me off the list, as I've moved to the "other side".


We'll sit here with baited breath when you come back crying about BD and how you could have saved some dough.

If the rumor is true BD should be a monster. 2 physical cores > 1 physical+ 1 HT core per CPU core.









Can't wait.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Those of you who know me will recognize that I had this problem before. I am very, very farsighted and sure as heck don't have the hands/fingers of a brain surgeon. I was, however, super, super careful - for what that's worth.

Sooo ...

If most of a pin (3/4) has broken off on an AMD 1055 CPU, can it be saved? Is there any redundancy built into the pins?

(I'm afraid not, but it never hurts to ask. I'm never too proud to appear a dolt!







)


It MIGHT be saved ICG.

What you'll need is another processor with Gold contacts. See if you can't find out which pin(you'll need a magnifying lens of some sort) it is, locate where it would go in the socket, mark it with a Sharpie dot, pop the rest of that bad boy off your 1090T(fragged pin) and remove one of the donor processors pins with the flat portion.

Since you'll have a lot of pins to choose from you have alot of chances to get it right. Don't sweat it if you can't get the pins to cooperate. Then once you have a good pin gently insert it where it's marked out on the socket. Make sure your 1090 is lined up properly and don't force it cause that flat spot will bend pins. Your CPU should work long enough for you to upgrade or replace it later.

I learned of this nifty little trick from TechTips(and I've updated it to suit your needs) from Linus at NCIX.com. There is absolutely no guarantee that it works, but if it does there should be no issues resulting from doing so.









Good luck geek hope everything works out for you bro.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14052620*
> Kahbrohn.
> 
> Thanks for "feeling my pain". Since this had nothing to do with an after-market HSF, I contacted AMD to see if I could RMA it. The problem occurred when I was trying to, gently but firmly, seat the CPU.
> 
> I think I suffer from the Klutz or Bull in a China Shop syndrome.


What was their response or you still waiting? I feel the pain because I was a klutz when it came to a SATA connector on my old HDD. It broke right off inside the SATA cable connector. So much for trying to make sure I had a good connection... Ticked (not my choice word) me off like you have no idea. Then there was Mrs. Kah. Whirlwind frying pan time on poor old Uncle Kah...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14053007*
> It MIGHT be saved ICG.
> 
> What you'll need is another processor with Gold contacts. See if you can't find out which pin(you'll need a magnifying lens of some sort) it is, locate where it would go in the socket, mark it with a Sharpie dot, pop the rest of that bad boy off your 1090T(fragged pin) and remove one of the donor processors pins with the flat portion.
> 
> Since you'll have a lot of pins to choose from you have alot of chances to get it right. Don't sweat it if you can't get the pins to cooperate. Then once you have a good pin gently insert it where it's marked out on the socket.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Seems like a good advice and something i learned from today.
Hope it works out Incurable, GL.


----------



## incurablegeek

Ceadderman,

Your suggestion sounds very viable and one that I could have implemented back when I was young (Ugh! It really hurts to say that!). Right now, I'm far too Klutzy and far-sighted so I can only seek to RMA the beast.

Kahbrohn,

Will let you know AMD's response. Still waiting.

For what it's worth I have purchased so much product that was either defective or had no instructions for installation and no Tech Support. I can't help but think that there is such a "rush to market" frenzy that it's Buyer Beware time again.


----------



## incurablegeek

Class Act!

Quote:


> [email protected] to me
> 
> show details 4:15 PM (15 minutes ago)
> 
> Dear Dennis,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200424445]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> Even though physical damage is not covered, we can go ahead and bring your cpu in and do a one-time courtesy replacement.


As I just mentioned to one of my compadres in a PM, AMD, ASUS and Corsair have all treated me well.

No _Trader_ Here


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14062624*
> Class Act!
> 
> As I just mentioned to one of my compadres in a PM, AMD, ASUS and Corsair have all treated me well.
> 
> No _Trader_ Here


Well all right!!! Now THAT'S service!


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14062624*
> Class Act!
> 
> As I just mentioned to one of my compadres in a PM, AMD, ASUS and Corsair have all treated me well.
> 
> No _Trader_ Here


Wish i had support with direct RMA's you guys have there...
I cant direct RMA anything except laptop's in my country Lol.

It can be good and it can be bad also..


----------



## Ceadderman

Flippin awesome! AMD is the Shiz!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

I may be pushing Poop Uphill here but my curiosity (and practicality) requires me to ask:

Can AMD Processors be purchased without that wretched HSF?

I have them piling up everywhere cause I never use them. Kind of strikes me as an unnecessary add-on that only raises the price.

(And, yep, I know that not using that piece of excrement voids the warranty. With AMD, as you have seen though, they replace product with no questions asked - even when it's the end-user's fault!)

Afterthought: "_AudioBliss_" *RIP!*


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14077078*
> I may be pushing Poop Uphill here but my curiosity (and practicality) requires me to ask:
> 
> Can AMD Processors be purchased without that wretched HSF?
> 
> I have them piling up everywhere cause I never use them. Kind of strikes me as an unnecessary add-on that only raises the price.
> 
> (And, yep, I know that not using that piece of excrement voids the warranty. With AMD, as you have seen though, they replace product with no questions asked - even when it's the end-user's fault!)
> 
> Afterthought: "_AudioBliss_" *RIP!*


They probably throw it in for free when you buy a CPU (shrug)... Now... I'd post them on e-bay. Seems like everyone does and sell then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14077078*
> I may be pushing Poop Uphill here but my curiosity (and practicality) requires me to ask:
> 
> Can AMD Processors be purchased without that wretched HSF?
> 
> I have them piling up everywhere cause I never use them. Kind of strikes me as an unnecessary add-on that only raises the price.
> 
> (And, yep, I know that not using that piece of excrement voids the warranty. With AMD, as you have seen though, they replace product with no questions asked - even when it's the end-user's fault!)
> 
> Afterthought: "_AudioBliss_" *RIP!*


Yes you can get OEM Chips that come without the HSF.

So far as I can tell the best OEM CPU available in this config is 925 since it's the best one listed at the Egg. You might take a look at Amazon or some other site that can get something like this.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mr.Steve

i just get the better ones that come with the stock HSF and use it for someone else's old computer as an upgrade


----------



## Panickypress

Hello.. looking for some help with the crosshair4 extreme mobo!!!
I often BSOD when i'm doing something with the interweb, and ONLY with network stuff. If i'm using the network connection as in downloading or such, i can't do anything else at the same time or i'll bsod!. I've tryed updating the intel network connection driver from their website but i bsod everytime i try???? Anyone else with the extreme mobo has the same problem? or could give me some pointers to how to resolve this problem? any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14082912*
> Hello.. looking for some help with the crosshair4 extreme mobo!!!
> I often BSOD when i'm doing something with the interweb, and ONLY with network stuff. If i'm using the network connection as in downloading or such, i can't do anything else at the same time or i'll bsod!. I've tryed updating the intel network connection driver from their website but i bsod everytime i try???? Anyone else with the extreme mobo has the same problem? or could give me some pointers to how to resolve this problem? any help would be much appreciated.


you have to slow down your download speed or download onto another computer. I remember back when mine was new I had the same problem anything over ~13% network usage on the connection and I would BSOD.
Set your link speed & duplex to 10Mbps Full and you should be able to get the download. It can be found in, Network connections, rigth click, properties, configure.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm glad mine is wireless. I never even installed the Hardwire drivers when I built this system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14088504*
> I'm glad mine is wireless. I never even installed the Hardwire drivers when I built this system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have a wireless card, and also a PCI 56K modem, as an ultimate backup


----------



## Roedi

Add me








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892240


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14089495*
> I have a wireless card, and also a PCI 56K modem, as an ultimate backup


I love my wireless adapter. It makes things a little slower but I like not being hardwired in except for the PSU cable. Makes it a heck of a lot easier for LAN with too. Though I doubt I'll be doing any LANs' anytime soon. Peeps gonna hafta come to me to LAN.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roedi;14090108*
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892240


Feel free to add yourself to the "Formula Members" list 0n the OP. Please include settings if you like. You'll also see several useful links just under the spread sheets that may help at some point.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## savage1987

hey guys, just started OC'ing properly (using BIOS, not software). There's a link here, I could really use a hand with a couple of things:

What setting in BIOS controls Vcore? I can't see it anywhere and it's adjusting on its own...

Should I be playing with HT and CPU/NB overclocks at this point also? They are set on 'auto' at the moment, should I just worry about them after I finish with the CPU?

Why can't I see 2000 as an option for my DRAM freq'? Highest I can set it is 1600









Thanks!
Please drop into that linked thread and help out if you can spare the time








Sam


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987;14099618*
> hey guys, just started OC'ing properly (using BIOS, not software). There's a link here, I could really use a hand with a couple of things:
> 
> What setting in BIOS controls Vcore? I can't see it anywhere and it's adjusting on its own...
> 
> Should I be playing with HT and CPU/NB overclocks at this point also? They are set on 'auto' at the moment, should I just worry about them after I finish with the CPU?
> 
> Why can't I see 2000 as an option for my DRAM freq'? Highest I can set it is 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Please drop into that linked thread and help out if you can spare the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam


The motherboard only supports 2000Mhz on the Ram if you overclock the CPU using the Bus Freq.


----------



## savage1987

Thanks for clearing that up Tokkan! I will persevere and see how far my multiplier-only OC will take me (I think I'm almost at the safe limit at 4.2) then back it off and have a play around with the FSB, see if I can get cool'n'quiet functional again.

I've heard the DRAM responds really well to a 1600 freq and lower timings on these boards, so I might venture down that road and see how it turns out, rather than raising the DRAM freq too much.


----------



## Panickypress

hey eclipseaudio4.. thanks for the reply, do you mean that i always have to be at 10mbps or just when updating the network driver?.. i can download at full speed (40mbps) if i'm not toutching anything, exept from the intel site it just bsod's right away!. guess i'll try updating at 10 and see what happens.. again thanks for the help


----------



## Devious ST

does the Crosshair IV Extreme support SLI?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devious ST*


does the Crosshair IV Extreme support SLI?


Yes. It has the Lucid Hydra chip that allows it to do so. I'm not sure how well it scales though compared to a northbridge chipset that supports it natively.


----------



## ani4may

hi,

is it still worth buying a crosshair formula 4 ? does iit natively support the 1090T ?
and can it support 2x4gb corsair xms3 1600mhz ?

thank you


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ani4may*


hi,

is it still worth buying a crosshair formula 4 ? does iit natively support the 1090T ?
and can it support 2x4gb corsair xms3 1600mhz ?

thank you


Dont think its worth it, the price of a crosshair IV is close to the price of a crosshair V, the crosshair V will last you longer if you wish to change parts in the future.
Yes it natively supports the 1090T and i think it supports the memory, to be certain of it check the Memory QVL on the Asus website.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Dont think its worth it, the price of a crosshair IV is close to the price of a crosshair V, the crosshair V will last you longer if you wish to change parts in the future.
Yes it natively supports the 1090T and i think it supports the memory, to be certain of it check the Memory QVL on the Asus website.


I agree... The difference is about $30-40 more or less so you might as well "future-proof" your investment as much as possible. Besides, once Bulldozer hits the shelf, you will have no problems in upgrading that 1090T down the road if you so wish.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to disagree.

If you're not going to be buying Bulldozer anytime soon, I would suggest buying the Crosshair IV. The reason is simple. The 890FX board was built with Phenom II in mind.

the 990X boards were not and some owners are noticing that Phenom II is a limitation on the Crosshair V. Crosshair V was built with Zambezi chipsets in mind. Yes you can put a Phenom II CPU on them, but you're not going to see any benefit from doing so and while it may sound like the way to go for the future, by time your future allows for the purchase of one of those nifty new CPUs' there may be another Crosshair board on the market effectively putting Crosshair V where the 1st couple Crosshair boards were when Phenom II was launched.









I would get Crosshair IV but I would look for a reasonable Combo deal of some sort to lessen the impact on the budget. Also there will be someone out there that would take a slightly used RoG board(and CPU?) when it's time for the upgrade for a reasonable price.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I have to disagree. 
The reason is simple. The 890FX board was built with Phenom II in mind.

the 990X boards were not and some owners are noticing that Phenom II is a limitation on the Crosshair V. Crosshair V was built with Zambezi chipsets in mind. Yes you can put a Phenom II CPU on them, but you're not going to see any benefit from doing so


Like you said, the 990FX wasnt supposed to improve performance on Phenom II cpu's so it shouldnt, was supposed to support the new upcoming series of AMD cpu's.

If i had to decide between getting the Crosshair IV Formula or the Crosshair V Formula i would get the V, it is 20€ difference in my country.
He might not upgrade but he also might upgrade.

I'd also like to add that if I simply wanted to replace my mobo and I could get a used Crosshair IV Formula in good state for 130€ max i would consider buying the used one.

Not saying you are wrong and im right just pointing what I consider a best option.

Regards


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I have to disagree.

If you're not going to be buying Bulldozer anytime soon, I would suggest buying the Crosshair IV. The reason is simple. The 890FX board was built with Phenom II in mind.

the 990X boards were not and some owners are noticing that Phenom II is a limitation on the Crosshair V. Crosshair V was built with Zambezi chipsets in mind. Yes you can put a Phenom II CPU on them, but you're not going to see any benefit from doing so and while it may sound like the way to go for the future, by time your future allows for the purchase of one of those nifty new CPUs' there may be another Crosshair board on the market effectively putting Crosshair V where the 1st couple Crosshair boards were when Phenom II was launched.









I would get Crosshair IV but I would look for a reasonable Combo deal of some sort to lessen the impact on the budget. Also there will be someone out there that would take a slightly used RoG board(and CPU?) when it's time for the upgrade for a reasonable price.









~Ceadder










Why walk around in the dirt like a turkey when for $21.05 more you can soar like an eagle


----------



## Ceadderman

C'mon now Tweeky you now as well as I do, that there are issues with running Thubbie on CVFs'. You can pretend that it's not happening but there are limitations by running Phenoms on CVF.

Point is CVF is a great board to get if you're already on Phenom AND you're going to upgrade to Zambezi. Otherwise not so much. If you're going to buy a new CPU then it only makes sense to buy the CIVF as most of the kinks have already been worked out. CVF is a new board and working out those issues is gonna take time.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

@ Caeddarman... Was not aware were there issues with Thubans and the CHV's... I am not doubting your word one bit but can you point me to a source? I had been thinking of getting the CHV now (I have an interested party for my CHIVF), using it with the 1090T until things settled down with the BD's... BUT... if there are issues then I need to re-evaluate my strategy then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14116865*
> @ Caeddarman... Was not aware were there issues with Thubans and the CHV's... I am not doubting your word one bit but can you point me to a source? I had been thinking of getting the CHV now (I have an interested party for my CHIVF), using it with the 1090T until things settled down with the BD's... BUT... if there are issues then I need to re-evaluate my strategy then.


Source is in the Crosshair V thread. There are a few people who are running Thubbies there. They aren't life debilitating and I expect these issues to be cleared, but they're still issues and with Zambezi being the primary focus of 990 boards it's probably a good idea to hold off til they've cleared everything short of 955.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14117238*
> Source is in the Crosshair V thread. There are a few people who are running Thubbies there. They aren't life debilitating and I expect these issues to be cleared, but they're still issues and with Zambezi being the primary focus of 990 boards it's probably a good idea to hold off til they've cleared everything short of 955.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I will confirm this also. While it is normal to have a few hickups when a new mobo comes out, I'm very shocked I haven't noticed any major increases when OCing a Thubby at least so far on a CHV. Combine this with all the delays (being polite here) with BD and family, am I the only one here who just has to say "hmmm"?

The way I see things is why should I even think about BD and the 990 until I can see/hear how at least a few of the peeps out there are more willing to go through all the frustrations while the bugs get worked through the sauce. For the price I'd like to know it actually works as it should (and considering even this is an unknown at this point) without having to wonder when the next bios update is coming out. It just doesn't give me a real warm fuzzy feeling. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14117470*
> I will confirm this also. While it is normal to have a few hickups when a new mobo comes out, I'm very shocked I haven't noticed any major increases when OCing a Thubby at least so far on a CHV. Combine this with all the delays (being polite here) with BD and family, am I the only one here who just has to say "hmmm"?
> 
> *The way I see things is why should I even think about BD and the 990 until I can see/hear how at least a few of the peeps out there are more willing to go through all the frustrations while the bugs get worked through the sauce.* For the price I'd like to know it actually works as it should (and considering even this is an unknown at this point) without having to wonder when the next bios update is coming out. It just doesn't give me a real warm fuzzy feeling. Hope I'm wrong.


I agree wholeheartedly... Just devising my game plan as I go along and tweaking accordingly - like now! That way when I know/feels it's time (hence, safe!) I already know what, when and where I get it all!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14116386*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon now Tweeky you now as well as I do, that there are issues with running Thubbie on CVFs'. You can pretend that it's not happening but there are limitations by running Phenoms on CVF.
> 
> Point is CVF is a great board to get if you're already on Phenom AND you're going to upgrade to Zambezi. Otherwise not so much. If you're going to buy a new CPU then it only makes sense to buy the CIVF as most of the kinks have already been worked out. CVF is a new board and working out those issues is gonna take time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have no issues with running Thubbie on CVFs'


----------



## Ccaution

Having trouble with an immature bios is a hassle that I understand being annoyed about it - but having a 1090Τ@~4.2 on a IV and believing you' will get some more out of it - is kinda naive. There's a cpu wall there - that's it! You want some more? Go sub-ambient.

The IV is a great enough board, to bring the 1090T's cores and IMC to the limits, so no wonder you don't see improvement @air/water on the V. You might get a bit better memory clocking - due to improved "analog" design, but that pretty much it.

So, if you are @air/water with a IV - upgrading won't impress you. On the other hand if you 're after a new AM3+ board - CVF is up there, on your list









Much love


----------



## Ceadderman

I decided to spend my dough on Water Cooling. I'll have a temporary CPU loop together next week sometime.









I can't wait since I'm going from ~3/8" tube to 1/2" ID and a pump that puts out 750 lph. I figured that out to be 12.5 lpm. That's a pretty good rate of flow right there. Even if I were to run 3/8 ID.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14130548*
> I decided to spend my dough on Water Cooling. I'll have a temporary CPU loop together next week sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait since I'm going from ~3/8" tube to 1/2" ID and a pump that puts out 750 lph. I figured that out to be 12.5 lpm. That's a pretty good rate of flow right there. Even if I were to run 3/8 ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Welcome to the dark side.... Muahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14134256*
> Welcome to the dark side.... Muahahahahahahahaha......


Heh, you should see my Blog now. I just had a run in with someone who thinks they need a diagram to do a simple connector change. Like they can't pen it out in 5 seconds.

Two 2 pin connections, std +/- layout. I want this:

( - )2,( + ), ( + )

What am I asking for?









Mind you I was SPECIFIC communicating this thought in words and even have the appropriate connector and fan pins. They wanted a diagram and I'm like







for what?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## iamlongtime

Hiya, I'm a noob! You have to join this club or just add the link as sig? looking for help overclocking 970BE the mobo clocks to 3.8Ghz as standard and i've had 4.1 but unstable, run prime and bsod is imminent within 5/10 mins if not less!


----------



## ltg2227

1) i was looking through device manager and seen that the USB controller driver is not installed (yellow triangle), so i go to the Asus site and see that there are 2 different drivers but they have the same version(1.0.19.0) with different names. Which do i use? Does it matter?

2) Also, i was curious about the audio drivers. I have 2 things here: AMD High Definition Audio Device and High Definition Audio device, each with it's own drivers. I don't have any sound card(except for on-board of course) or speakers for matter, only a headset. I want to make sure the drivers are up to date, so i'm at the Asus site and there's one driver i can use. Can i just uninstall both drivers,download new one from site then just install new driver? not to sure about this!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Hiya, I'm a noob! You have to join this club or just add the link as sig? looking for help overclocking 970BE the mobo clocks to 3.8Ghz as standard and i've had 4.1 but unstable, run prime and bsod is imminent within 5/10 mins if not less!


Feel free to add yourself to the "Members List", just add your settings etc it's painless. If you'd like some help with OCing I'd be happy to help later on this evening. If you're interested I do have a Basic Bios Guide I put together to help new comers with some of the new options in the CHIV bios. There is also a list of helpful links just under the spread sheets on the OP.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


1) i was looking through device manager and seen that the USB controller driver is not installed (yellow triangle), so i go to the Asus site and see that there are 2 different drivers but they have the same version(1.0.19.0) with different names. Which do i use? Does it matter?

2) Also, i was curious about the audio drivers. I have 2 things here: AMD High Definition Audio Device and High Definition Audio device, each with it's own drivers. I don't have any sound card(except for on-board of course) or speakers for matter, only a headset. I want to make sure the drivers are up to date, so i'm at the Asus site and there's one driver i can use. Can i just uninstall both drivers,download new one from site then just install new driver? not to sure about this!


See if this is of any help. Just leaving for work now, if you' need more help just give a shout back.


----------



## iamlongtime

I'm about to cry!! I had high temps over the past few days 45oC~ idle, though only played assassins creed and watched films so nothing major in the stress dept. Noticed my ocz vendetta was very dusty so i took it off and re-seated it. After this the OLED's for CPU and Dram Flashed between each other... took H/S off and replaced now my pc wont post and the OLED for Dram is lit up but i never touched it! thanks for any help!

JUST FOUND 2 BENT CPU PINS....

Crisis ovver! thank f***!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14145764*
> Feel free to add yourself to the "Members List", just add your settings etc it's painless. If you'd like some help with OCing I'd be happy to help later on this evening. If you're interested I do have a Basic Bios Guide I put together to help new comers with some of the new options in the CHIV bios. There is also a list of helpful links just under the spread sheets on the OP.


Thanks for that I'm working on the members list thing!! I now have a major problem! I am a noob on here but i'm not bad with computers normally! I built mine myself and sofar had no real probs... sofar! thanks sandman thats a date on the OC chat! cheers!


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14145764*
> Feel free to add yourself to the "Members List", just add your settings etc it's painless. If you'd like some help with OCing I'd be happy to help later on this evening. If you're interested I do have a Basic Bios Guide I put together to help new comers with some of the new options in the CHIV bios. There is also a list of helpful links just under the spread sheets on the OP.


can you send me a link to your BIOS guide when u get a sec.? btw, i just updated my BIOS to 1902! Have you seen the new beta 3017 BIOS. I wonder if it will support Bulldozer when it comes!


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14145797*
> See if this is of any help. Just leaving for work now, if you' need more help just give a shout back.


Ok, The AMD High Def. Audio Device driver is for the speakers on the monitor itself and the High Def. Audio Device driver is for the external speakers(my headset). I just need to know which install application i use to setup!
here is a few pics of what i'm talking about, it may help. the 3rd pic is everything that is in the "Driver" folder from the second pic! Also the USB 3.0 driver installed fine.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;14149644*
> can you send me a link to your BIOS guide when u get a sec.? btw, i just updated my BIOS to 1902! Have you seen the new beta 3017 BIOS. I wonder if it will support Bulldozer when it comes!


i saw that too but the socket is slightly different. With AM3 the lower left blank coveres 2 holes where as the AM3+ only covers one... The bulldozer apparently only has as a couple more pins than the Phenom at present but there is enough holes for the new chip in the AM3 socket... its just if the blank causes a problem.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


i saw that too but the socket is slightly different. With AM3 the lower left blank coveres 2 holes where as the AM3+ only covers one... The bulldozer apparently only has as a couple more pins than the Phenom at present but there is enough holes for the new chip in the AM3 socket... its just if the blank causes a problem.










ASUS Rep publicly stated on Newegg.com that CIVF *will* run Bulldozer. Different socket or no. But that's only 1st gen BD.









~Ceadder


----------



## onetec

add me as member






















got this also.
i will upload a pic later (need to make 1) but im going to bed now


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


can you send me a link to your BIOS guide when u get a sec.? btw, i just updated my BIOS to 1902! Have you seen the new beta 3017 BIOS. I wonder if it will support Bulldozer when it comes!


The 1317 is for the BD (AM3+) and not for AM3 chips (I know a few have tried/are using it), not how I run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


Ok, The AMD High Def. Audio Device driver is for the speakers on the monitor itself and the High Def. Audio Device driver is for the external speakers(my headset). I just need to know which install application i use to setup!
here is a few pics of what i'm talking about, it may help. the 3rd pic is everything that is in the "Driver" folder from the second pic! Also the USB 3.0 driver installed fine.


I just used AsusSetup 1.044KB to install it (not inside driver folder). I do this for both the NEC USB and Audio drivers before updating after an install.

Here's the bios set up guide,

These are settings that I use with bios version 1304 and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. They should also be fine for the 1902 bios as well. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue Iâ€™d encourage itâ€™s use.
Ai Overclock Tuner â€" Manual
AMD Turbo Core â€" Disable (not applicable with all CPUâ€™s)
PCIE Freq â€" 100
Dram Freq â€" Manually enter factory spec
Dram Timing Configuration â€" Manually enter factory timing specs
PWM Phase Control â€" Full Phase
CPU Voltage OCP â€" Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU Load Line Calibration â€" Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB LLC â€" Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB Voltage OCP â€" Enabled
Extreme OV â€" Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode â€" Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset)
CPU VDDA voltage â€" Auto
Dram Voltage â€" Manually enter factory spec
HT Voltage â€" usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
NB Voltage â€" usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPUâ€™s may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
NB 1.8v â€" auto
CPU Spread Spectrum â€" Disabled for stability
PCIE Spread Spectrum â€" Disabled for stability
Be sure to manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.

Any questions just send me a PM or post your questions here.


----------



## Tokkan

^Sandman will help you get stable with a decent clock.
He help'd me and its been stable. And I was struggling to get it stable at 4.00Ghz alone.
Thanks Sand:thumb:


----------



## supra_rz

I got a question guys, having my crosshair iv formula to latest bios 1902 and i am having an annoying message bios post after the asus rog logo saying something with 
Pci express to SATAII controller ROM jmicron technology 
detecting drives; Done; No drives found.

anyone have an idea how to get rid of this message ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14170395*
> I got a question guys, having my crosshair iv formula to latest bios 1902 and i am having an annoying message bios post after the asus rog logo saying something with
> Pci express to SATAII controller ROM jmicron technology
> detecting drives; Done; No drives found.
> 
> anyone have an idea how to get rid of this message ?


No worries. It's searching for the OS thru IDE source. If you're like me you don't have it. And it's always said that. You just never noticed it.









Long time no see Supes.







Where ya been?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14171230*
> No worries. It's searching for the OS thru IDE source. If you're like me you don't have it. And it's always said that. You just never noticed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no see Supes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You are right i was just too much into my oc to notice that








Ceadder dude!!! my fav guy on OCN







been busy with studies, now enjoying summer and my rig. How about you dude, i am seeing some improvements on your rig







looks great as always! ( but the gpu is always there hmm? time to get a new one dude no excuses anymore







)


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14170395*
> I got a question guys, having my crosshair iv formula to latest bios 1902 and i am having an annoying message bios post after the asus rog logo saying something with
> Pci express to SATAII controller ROM jmicron technology
> detecting drives; Done; No drives found.
> 
> anyone have an idea how to get rid of this message ?


I see that message when the "Onboard Devices Configuration" "Onboard ATA Controller" is enabled and no drive is hooked to the eSATA connector. I disable the Onboard ATA Controller and viola, no message that no drive is found.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14176685*
> You are right i was just too much into my oc to notice that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceadder dude!!! my fav guy on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been busy with studies, now enjoying summer and my rig. How about you dude, i am seeing some improvements on your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great as always! ( but the gpu is always there hmm? time to get a new one dude no excuses anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm actually working on cooling first. I really liked the H50 for temps but it just couldn't hang with the ambients and 4Ghz. I live in the high desert so elevation plays a part in the temperature here. Being a step closer to the Sun and not having many trees around...









But yeah, system is progressing. Not as quickly as I would like but it's getting there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker;14176850*
> I see that message when the "Onboard Devices Configuration" "Onboard ATA Controller" is enabled and no drive is hooked to the eSATA connector. I disable the Onboard ATA Controller and viola, no message that no drive is found.


gonna test it now :O brb

edit:

it WORKS !!!! ITS gone







Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssss dude!!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14170395*
> I got a question guys, having my crosshair iv formula to latest bios 1902 and i am having an annoying message bios post after the asus rog logo saying something with
> Pci express to SATAII controller ROM jmicron technology
> detecting drives; Done; No drives found.
> 
> anyone have an idea how to get rid of this message ?


See pages 3-25, 3-26 [Onboard ATA Controller]


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14178970*
> gonna test it now :O brb
> 
> edit:
> 
> it WORKS !!!! ITS gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssss dude!!!!


You are quite welcome!







Glad to help out!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys what is better for ssd 11.6 from amd or the standard MSAHCI driver?


----------



## WoodMister

Hey guys. I just took off my NB/SB heatsync to make sure that it was getting contact... It appears that it was. I just go it a week ago, so maybe they're now fixing the problem. Well, I filed down the posts just a hair, removed all that yellow crap, and put some mx2 on it. I put it all back together and right now, i'm getting this:

Temps measured with CPUID Hardware Monitor:

*Idle:*
SB 39c
NB 45c
MB 31c
CPU 37c
Core 27c Cores(all 6)

I ran wprime 6thread 1024m. It isn't that long (about 4 minutes), or that intense.. But, my temps
*Under Load:*
SB 45c
NB 45c
MB 31c
CPU 45c
Core 42c Cores(all 6)

*First off,* could I have damaged my NB/SB temp sensor while doing the NB/SB mod? They don't seem to be moving at all! I mean, not a hair. Right now, nothing is overclocked, but i'm worried. It does read em, just reads em at the same temp.

*Second,* Why the difference in "CPU" and "Cores"? I thought my cpu was my cores? ... <-- stupid question.









Anyways, any help/advice would be appreciated.

PS... before i did the NB/SB mod. My NB sat at around 48c-49c So didn't gain much..


----------



## iamlongtime

I'm trying to get to 4ghz with a 970 BE, Crosshair IV formula and 4GB XMS3. Dropped 2 GB to try and get stable. I have my mem timings set to 9.9.9.24 1T and run it as close to 1333Mhz as possible, I've used Sandmans bios settings and set the CPU voltage at anywhere from 1.375 to 1.5 and no matter what I do when I get into Windows CPUZ reports my core @ 1.375!! Also looking at a new cooler bcause temps can get to 65oC~ but I'm trying to get stable and save the profile not run 24/7.

Please help, I'd like it to be a nice clock not an epic FAILLL!

btw Stable at 3.8GHz 17.5X 216fsb 1.375v 37oc - 55oC~ 24/7

Hope thats enough info thanks!!


----------



## onetec

can i join the club ?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onetec*


can i join the club ?











If you tidy them cables up LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*


You are quite welcome!







Glad to help out!!!


Make that two. +Rep for the info. I like that my system has one less step to POST.









Although in my case OATAContr was already disabled. I had to Enable it to disable the ROM. Once that was done. No more searching for a drive that isn't there.









~Ceadder


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Make that two. +Rep for the info. I like that my system has one less step to POST.









Although in my case OATAContr was already disabled. I had to Enable it to disable the ROM. Once that was done. No more searching for a drive that isn't there.









~Ceadder










Even better to be helpful to more than one OCNer!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoodMister*


Hey guys. I just took off my NB/SB heatsync to make sure that it was getting contact... It appears that it was. I just go it a week ago, so maybe they're now fixing the problem. Well, I filed down the posts just a hair, removed all that yellow crap, and put some mx2 on it. I put it all back together and right now, i'm getting this:

Temps measured with CPUID Hardware Monitor:

*Idle:*
SB 39c
NB 45c
MB 31c
CPU 37c
Core 27c Cores(all 6)

I ran wprime 6thread 1024m. It isn't that long (about 4 minutes), or that intense.. But, my temps 
*Under Load: *
SB 45c
NB 45c
MB 31c
CPU 45c
Core 42c Cores(all 6)

*First off,* could I have damaged my NB/SB temp sensor while doing the NB/SB mod? They don't seem to be moving at all! I mean, not a hair. Right now, nothing is overclocked, but i'm worried. It does read em, just reads em at the same temp.

*Second,* Why the difference in "CPU" and "Cores"? I thought my cpu was my cores? ... <-- stupid question.









Anyways, any help/advice would be appreciated.

PS... before i did the NB/SB mod. My NB sat at around 48c-49c So didn't gain much..










A couple questions for you if I may.
I guessing Utah is hot this time of year, what is your room ambient?
How much air flow does your case have (number of fans & cfm)?

Have you compared temps between HWMonitor and Asus PC Probe to make sure they're the same? Most here consider PCP to be the word, but even I prefer to use HWMonitor Pro 1.11 but everything does show the exact same.
Reason I ask is temps look just a little high for stock (unless you have a high ambient to deal with) and it may be you just need a little more air flow.

If your case has some what limited air flow that alone could explain the temps. I've found adding an internal case fan mounted to the back side of the optical bays blowing across the HS's does help keep temps in check for NB, SB and even RAM. Just something to think about.

As for the CPU socket temp vs the core temps, these are two different animals. The socket uses a sensor while the core temps is calculated. I always go by the socket temp myself. Here's a thread to help explain the maximum temps before any damage occurs http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/93...out-1090t.html When OCing I keep the CPU socket temp at a max of 55-57c.

As far as damaging the NB/SB sensor, I have not heard of anyone having trouble so far while doing the mod.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I'm trying to get to 4ghz with a 970 BE, Crosshair IV formula and 4GB XMS3. Dropped 2 GB to try and get stable. I have my mem timings set to 9.9.9.24 1T and run it as close to 1333Mhz as possible, I've used Sandmans bios settings and set the CPU voltage at anywhere from 1.375 to 1.5 and no matter what I do when I get into Windows CPUZ reports my core @ 1.375!! Also looking at a new cooler bcause temps can get to 65oC~ but I'm trying to get stable and save the profile not run 24/7

Please help, I'd like it to be a nice clock not an epic FAILLL!

btw Stable at 3.8GHz 17.5X 216fsb 1.375v 37oc - 55oC~ 24/7

Hope thats enough info thanks!!


I have seen the ROG version of CPUZ act that way and always showing a 1.35-1.36 Vcore. Have you tried the ROG version from Asus web site? Others have told me that the Asus version of ROG reads correct. You also might benefit from comparing CPUZ against PC Probe and at least see if it's the utility or a setting of some kind. I guessing it is not just because of C&Q being enabled?
If your considering a new cooler I'd recommend either the Noctura D14 or going under water with a Rasa kit. Either one will keep you from having to upgrade again, which is cheaper in the long run as we know how addicting OC'ing can get.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onetec*


can i join the club ?




















Welcome aboard! Feel free to add yourself to the Members list on the OP just click on the "Members List" at the top of the spread sheet and fill in your settings it's painless. As your OC progresses and if you'd like to change your settings just send myself or Eclipseaudio a PM with the updated info and we'll make the changes for you but for the initial joining that one is on you.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodMister;14188973*


After it been off all night turn it on go into the bios and check the temp's


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14191697*
> If you tidy them cables up LOL:grouphug:


Heh, was thinking the same thing









Welcome aboard!!!

we be set sailin for nice Overclock Seas, while lookin good doin it, harr!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I have seen the ROG version of CPUZ act that way and always showing a 1.35-1.36 Vcore. Have you tried the ROG version from Asus web site? Others have told me that the Asus version of ROG reads correct. You also might benefit from comparing CPUZ against PC Probe and at least see if it's the utility or a setting of some kind. I guessing it is not just because of C&Q being enabled?
If your considering a new cooler I'd recommend either the Noctura D14 or going under water with a Rasa kit. Either one will keep you from having to upgrade again, which is cheaper in the long run as we know how addicting OC'ing can get.



Thanks Sandman, C&Q is disabled, still don't know whats locking the CPU Voltage. I have used amd overdrive to clock in windows, not how I wanted to do it but...







Having read the AMD temps thread I'd have to say this could be a problem as I can be as high as 70oC~ when at 1.41v~.

I'm sticking to my 3.79MHz for now (BOOOO!) and when I get my chiller and some RAM with tighter timings I will give it another crack. Thanks for your help so far... To Be Continued....! +rep to you...!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


After it been off all night turn it on go into the bios and check the temp's


hey tweeky i got a new wd black sata 3 640gb as my main os since my agility died, i wanted to make sure it works on sata 3, are the internal sata connections sata 3 ports? how can i check is on sata 6Gb and not 3Gb?

thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14222857*
> hey tweeky i got a new wd black sata 3 640gb as my main os since my agility died, i wanted to make sure it works on sata 3, are the internal sata connections sata 3 ports? how can i check is on sata 6Gb and not 3Gb?
> 
> thanks


use 1 of the SATA ports 1-4
a program called Raidxpert it is installed when you install the motherboard driver in AMD directory


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14222857*
> hey tweeky i got a new wd black sata 3 640gb as my main os since my agility died, i wanted to make sure it works on sata 3, are the internal sata connections sata 3 ports? how can i check is on sata 6Gb and not 3Gb?
> 
> thanks


I had the same question when setting two these sata III 6.0GB in raid 0 and I called ASUS tech and they said the mobo will auto detect it as sata III 6.0GB and there's nothing you'll need to do. You could verify performance with HD Tune Pro and run a Benchmark than compare it to your current HD to see the difference. No doubt mine are working as they should.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14222857*
> hey tweeky i got a new wd black sata 3 640gb as my main os since my agility died, i wanted to make sure it works on sata 3, are the internal sata connections sata 3 ports? how can i check is on sata 6Gb and not 3Gb?
> 
> thanks


There is a setting in the BIOS to hardset the SATA to 6Gs (SATA III) on the SATA setup page.

I have mine set to 6G, But,(here it comes) I have tried all three settings, and benched each one. (here it is) no differance.


----------



## supra_rz

rep'd everyone gonna check it now







thanks


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone seen any other full board blocks for the CHIVE appart from the Koolance yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;14237751*
> Has anyone seen any other full board blocks for the CHIVE appart from the Koolance yet?


You can get the EK Max4 Extreme kit(Nickel though) from AquaTuning

As well as the Anfi-Tec Light cover kit.

They also carry the Koolance MoBo kit.









Mips cover block can be had at Performance-PCs' as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14237875*
> You can get the EK Max4 Extreme kit(Nickel though) from AquaTuning


- Thats the intel board or are you saying its identical?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14237875*
> As well as the Anfi-Tec Light cover kit.


Maybe should of said "Full Cover"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14237875*
> Mips cover block can be had at Performance-PCs' as well.


Link please


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;14238335*
> - Thats the intel board or are you saying its identical?
> 
> Maybe should of said "Full Cover"
> 
> Link please










Nvm, my bad. I looked at it and transposed Crosshair from the above Formula link to the lower Maxximus board. Don't know how I could get the PPCs' one wrong though cause I could swear it said Crosshair Extreme but apparently I was wrong there too.









I'm really sort of glad I never went with the Extreme over the Formula. We have a few more options when it comes to full cover blocks.









Although you do have my curiosity piqued to see if one of the Intel offerings which look ridiculously similar would work.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Freakn

That's cool

Don't think the Maximus cover will work or it'd show in compatibily listings


----------



## iridium

Hi everyone!

I'm another one with this MB


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iridium;14247215*
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm another one with this MB


Congrat's and welcome! Feel free to add yourself to the "Members List" on the OP. Be sure and look under the spread sheets for some useful links and info.


----------



## savage1987

OK I was looking at the crosshair V last night and I don't really understand these things well enough to pick the differences. Would it be worth upgrading from a IV Formula to a V Formula? Enough difference to justify a $300 outlay?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm keeping mine and waiting on VI if that makes any sense. V has more features, but they aren't mandatory for OC'ing and the features I would lose by running Bulldozer on it don't make any difference because I would be OC'ing anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## ChrsPlmr

I WISH TO BE CONSIDERED FOR MEMBERSHIP..

HOWEVER...I AM CURRENTLY RUNNING C5F....
WITHOUT ANY CPUZ'S ON THE C4E INSTALL...DRAT..HEHE

SO I WILL, WITHIN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS...REINSTALL C4E
ON THE AMD XP64 SIDE...CLOCK TO 4GHZ....AND SUBMIT...
THEN BACK TO THE C5F THOUGH.....
I DO MISS THE FLASHING ROG LOGO SO.....HAHA

ALOT OF WORK...BUT SOME THINGS ARE WORTH IT.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...ILL BE READ'N...LEARNING...
LOOKING FORWARD TO 4.5'S........c.


----------



## Addict1973

Hi everyone. I picked up the formula IV board about 6 months ago. Am pretty green at all this computer stuff but sure have been having a blast building my rig. Typically i use it mostly to game however recently am starting to get interested in oc'ing. My concern is my Ram which i run at stock..... 1333 Mhz with 9-9-9-24 timings. Corsair 10600 XMS3. I have filled all four slots giving me 8GB. I feel I could provide this board with better memory to help my overclocking adventure. Any suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addict1973*


Hi everyone. I picked up the formula IV board about 6 months ago. Am pretty green at all this computer stuff but sure have been having a blast building my rig. Typically i use it mostly to game however recently am starting to get interested in oc'ing. My concern is my Ram which i run at stock..... 1333 Mhz with 9-9-9-24 timings. Corsair 10600 XMS3. I have filled all four slots giving me 8GB. I feel I could provide this board with better memory to help my overclocking adventure. Any suggestions much appreciated!


I would suggest an 8 Gig(2x4)kit, something along the lines of Corsair, GSkill or Mushkins. Corsair would be my first choice, but I've had pretty decent luck with my GSkills too. Either Ripjaws or Snipers work well with this board. I started out with Dominators which are just awesome IMHO. I just wanted 8 Gigs and at the time the Snipers were the best for the price for a pair of 4Gig stix.









~Ceadder


----------



## Addict1973

Thanks for the reply. How about the frequency and timing details. Will memory operating at stock 1333 Mhz be sufficient. I read some where that Phenom II only supports the 1333 frequency but the board will do much more. Am I being silly thinking my Ram stinks?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addict1973;14264690*
> Thanks for the reply. How about the frequency and timing details. Will memory operating at stock 1333 Mhz be sufficient. I read some where that Phenom II only supports the 1333 frequency but the board will do much more. Am I being silly thinking my Ram stinks?


Meh XMS isn't the greatest but it's serviceable.

Most good RAM is already been sold. The good OC'ing RAM anyway. With your 1100 you can go as high as 1866 series RAM without issue. I'm running my 1600 series at 1600 with this 965 without issue. It's 955BE and below that you can't run stock RAM speeds above 1333 while running stock CPU speeds. But when I was OC'ed to 3.8 on my 955 I was able to run over 1600 even with my RAM which is 1600.

And yes RAM operating at 1333 would be sufficient but if you can go higher I definitely recommend it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Sorry guys, I have been off-thread for a while (shouldn't say this but I was on the Navy Seal Team that got OBL)

Anyway, here's my latest "issue" (in the US now we no longer have "problems"; we have "issues"







)

*I am well past the $hits and giggles stage with this Gigabyte UD5 motherboard. Wired up (properly of course) and not a single beep, no post, no nothing on the screen - just as before I RMA'd it for the exact same problem ages ago.

So I am not going to fool with it anymore. Right now I have slightly more money than time and patience, of which I have NONE!

So what is the ASUS board that is supposed to replace the ASUS Formula. As those of you who know me know, I have the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Board and am super duper delighted with it. So as to be ready for the new AMD Bulldozer, does anyone know the successor to the Crosshair?*

Addendum: Yes, I do know about the Crosshair V. What I don't know is whether or not this is the best way to go. Review: http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...air_v_formula/

Btw Caedderman, now you are "_like an "ADD kid on crack_". Be careful I don't tell your Mom on you!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Btw Caedderman, now you are "_like an "ADD kid on crack_". Be careful I don't tell your Mom on you!










Welcome back ICG.









To be honest if you already have IV, it's my opinion that buying V would be a waste of money since IV can run Bulldozer as well. You'll be losing the power saving features that you would be able to run it with on V. But if you're going to be OC'ing you would lose those anyway.

Then of course there are the stability ports that are only significant to V. But those are pretty much for running more stable OC's with SLI because there is no Crosshair V Extreme. Basically when Intel and AMD decided to play nice together for that board there was no reason to continue Lucid technology and therefore allowed both the Formula and the Extreme to be implemented into one Board. Which is a good thing but power Clockers with SLI of 3 or larger only need apply for V.

So in a nutshell...

IV is for overclocking on a Mid to Advanced Level.

While V is more for Experts where Bulldozer is concerned.

IV is an excellent platform to learn the limits of the new CPU and V is for implementing what was learned and taking it to another level.

I'm staying on my Board until either I *have to* move forward or until Crosshair VI is introduced and I've wrung every last bit of life I can from IV.









As far as me Mum goes, you wouldn't be able to surprise her as she's known it all along.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Personally gonna wait for Bulldozer to come out and see how it does. Then I may wait for Ivy Bridge to come out and see how IT does against Bulldozer... then I'll make a decision. Only reason I'd get BD now is if it blows the pants off of SB and plays in the same playground as the i7 990X (Gulftown?) or so. I just have the feeling the next 12 months is gonna be jammed packed with processors coming out left and right. If I am gonna be behind no matter what, might as well be behind now and save my buckaroos for when I feel it's a better time. Ok... so maybe it's an exercise in futility but I'll feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Sorry guys, I have been off-thread for a while (shouldn't say this but I was on the Navy Seal Team that got OBL)

Anyway, here's my latest "issue" (in the US now we no longer have "problems"; we have "issues"







)

*I am well past the $hits and giggles stage with this Gigabyte UD5 motherboard. Wired up (properly of course) and not a single beep, no post, no nothing on the screen - just as before I RMA'd it for the exact same problem ages ago.

So I am not going to fool with it anymore. Right now I have slightly more money than time and patience, of which I have NONE!

So what is the ASUS board that is supposed to replace the ASUS Formula. As those of you who know me know, I have the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Board and am super duper delighted with it. So as to be ready for the new AMD Bulldozer, does anyone know the successor to the Crosshair?*

Addendum: Yes, I do know about the Crosshair V. What I don't know is whether or not this is the best way to go. Review: http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...air_v_formula/


Alright!!!!









Good to hear from you D*#$%^,

I was just thinking about you, not an hour ago.








I thought we had lost you.









As you may know, I have the C5F and the Sabertooth (990FX).

I have, for the time being, put the Sabertooth back in the box.
Have to wait and see what it will do with the Dozer when/if AMD ever releases it.

Of course, I would rather wait than have an early release (buggy) chip.

As for the C5F, I am not that impressed, BUT, that is a big one. I do not, as of yet, have an FX Dozer CPU to give this board a full test run.

It realy would not be fair to say anything derogatory about the board until the FX chip come out.

The 1090T run well on the board and gets over 4Ghz with ease.









Seems to play well with most mainstream brands of memory, here again, the FX CPU will change that.

Meanwhile, I am have fun clock'in the dung out of my 1090T and seeing what kind of memory bench I can get.

BTW, my C4F is my sig rig for now, LOVE IT!

Will get two (2) FX 8 core CPU's. One for the C4F and one for the C5F and see what they look like side by side.

What fun it is!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



IV is for overclocking on a Mid to Advanced Level.

While V is more for Experts where Bulldozer is concerned.

IV is an excellent platform to learn the limits of the new CPU and V is for implementing what was learned and taking it to another level.


Caedderman, Just because you I'm a complete boobaroo does not give you the right to reveal that to all on this thread! Really, truly I am hurt! How dare you!

Quote:



V is more for Experts


 I mean, really, was that nice!

Here's what a kindler, gentler member said over the Formula V thread: 
Quote:



In a few words if you ... go directly for the V you will be ready for anything that comes with BD and you will have an amazing board.


OK, all joking aside; here's the deal:

1) The Crosshair V is only $229.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...mula+V&x=0&y=0

2) The Crosshair IV is $209.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ula+IV&x=0&y=0

So for a mere $20.00 I buy the Future, not the past. Now admittedly the Crosshair IV is a fantabulous board. I have that nicely and completely installed with Win 7 64 bit and my work Programs on an Intel 80 GB X25M SSD. Since I need to replace that 2 oz. copper (and no more!) Gigabyte board (or devote the rest of my life RMA'ing it), it seems to make sense I buy the Crosshair V.

Here's what Jobie over on the Formula V thread said 
Quote:



I was scared about the UEFI interface and all the options available but if you leave everything on auto the MB works just great and you can overclock it as easy.


Nothing, I repeat NOTHING, scares me technically!









I am a member of OCN - AND I know the Caedderman, et. al. who have more hardware knowledge than I ever will and are so kind to always give good advice.









So "to V or not to V"; that is the question.









Note: I really appreciate those who "smash-face" tell me what they believe to be true, so please feel free to disagree with me and say that you think a jump to the Formula V is premature. I didn't buy the Formula Extreme for the simple reason that I did my homework - thoroughly - on that one. I have not done my homework on the Crosshair V board, so it could just be another problem-ridden dog like the Extreme. I just dunno.

(Also, this is not a replacement for the Crosshair IV I have but rather a replacement for the GB Board in my 2nd rig.)


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Welcome back ICG.









To be honest if you already have IV, it's my opinion that buying V would be a waste of money since IV can run Bulldozer as well. You'll be losing the power saving features that you would be able to run it with on V. But if you're going to be OC'ing you would lose those anyway.

Then of course there are the stability ports that are only significant to V. But those are pretty much for running more stable OC's with SLI because there is no Crosshair V Extreme. Basically when Intel and AMD decided to play nice together for that board there was no reason to continue Lucid technology and therefore allowed both the Formula and the Extreme to be implemented into one Board. Which is a good thing but power Clockers with SLI of 3 or larger only need apply for V.

So in a nutshell...

IV is for overclocking on a Mid to Advanced Level.

While V is more for Experts where Bulldozer is concerned.

IV is an excellent platform to learn the limits of the new CPU and V is for implementing what was learned and taking it to another level.

I'm staying on my Board until either I *have to* move forward or until Crosshair VI is introduced and I've wrung every last bit of life I can from IV.









As far as me Mum goes, you wouldn't be able to surprise her as she's known it all along.







lulz

~Ceadder










intel and amd playing nice?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I was just thinking about you, not an hour ago.


Ah ... May all your thoughts of me be reasonably clean ones!?

Good to be back. All my difficulties seem now to be in the past so I can continue to annoy you on OCN.

Headmixer, you know how much I respect your opinion and appreciate your advice. When you say: 
Quote:



Of course, I would rather wait than have an early release (buggy) chip.

As for the C5F, I am not that impressed, BUT


Re the BD being a potentially buggy chip, I fully appreciate your hesitation. I still have the 1055 (new) and a 4-core AMD as well, so I am not looking at the C5F with the BD exclusively in mind.

Re your statement that you are NOT impressed with the C5F, may I know why? I could really use some good old Texas brute force honesty.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Yo Incurablegeek!

To V or not to V... there lie the question?

V. $20 difference and as you yourself said... you will be buying the future. the V does everything the IV does as it is. It does have that extra nice windows based BIOS thingy that will make OC'ing that much easier and faster to accomplish.

So... keep on V'ing!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14274994*
> intel and amd playing nice?


I knuw huh, hard to believe ain't it?









@ICG... since it will be a replacement for the Gigabyte trash you have now(







) and you do expect to have BD if and when AMD ever launches it, I would go ahead and get Crosshair V.

I was figuring that you were looking at selling Crosshair IV and using that money to put with the Gigabyte monies to get Crosshair V and BD. Now that I'm a little more 5 by 5 on the situation I can honestly say if I were in your position to go with both.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Kahbrohn,

Thanks so much for your input. Heck yeh, I'm just gonna order the V tonight.

Damn good to be back with you guys by the way. Sure did miss all of you. With the world being such an iffy place nowadays, it sure is nice to have a welcoming home like OCN.









(Btw, Kahbrohn, who in the world is that _scary looking Dude_ with that beautiful white Persian cat?







)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14276498*
> Kahbrohn,
> 
> Thanks so much for your input. Heck yeh, I'm just gonna order the V tonight.
> 
> Damn good to be back with you guys by the way. Sure did miss all of you. With the world being such an iffy place nowadays, it sure is nice to have a welcoming home like OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw, Kahbrohn, who in the world is that _scary looking Dude_ with that beautiful white Persian cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That would be yours truly! There's gotta be some balance in the world... as in the "beauty and the beast"!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14276535*
> That would be yours truly! There's gotta be some balance in the world... as in the "beauty and the beast"!


You should tell the Kat not to smile so big. Either that or shave the durn thing so that it's fur doesn't distract from that kickass white coat.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> You should tell the Kat not to smile so big.


I don't know about the rest of you but my respect for Kahbrohn has just increased by leaps and bounds. What courage this man has! To post such a photo I mean.

For me, I look forward to arising tomorrow and looking in the mirror, comforted by the realization that things could indeed be a helluva lot worse!


----------



## Kahbrohn

The things in life that are important to me...

1) Kids
2) Wifey
3) Cat (he is actually more of a good friend than a pet)
4) My friends (RL ones as well as my forum friends!)
5) The fact that Bulldozer is on the way... at some time

Any new news on BD's arrival date? No matter. Last night I reached 4.2 GHz!!! Now I'll be doing some additional stability tests and will be set!


----------



## Ceadderman

Congrats bro.









Soon as I can get my loop issues worked out I'm gonna make another assault on 4Ghz myself.









Teammate was supposed to send my the rest of my loop but I think he's forgotten about me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14153165*
> The 1317 is for the BD (AM3+) and not for AM3 chips (I know a few have tried/are using it), not how I run.
> 
> I just used AsusSetup 1.044KB to install it (not inside driver folder). I do this for both the NEC USB and Audio drivers before updating after an install.
> 
> Here's the bios set up guide,
> 
> These are settings that I use with bios version 1304 and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. They should also be fine for the 1902 bios as well. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue I'd encourage it's use.
> Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
> AMD Turbo Core - Disable (not applicable with all CPU's)
> PCIE Freq - 100
> Dram Freq - Manually enter factory spec
> Dram Timing Configuration - Manually enter factory timing specs
> PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
> CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
> CPU PWM Freq - Auto
> CPU Load Line Calibration - Full - be sure and watch load voltage
> CPU/NB LLC - Full - be sure and watch load voltage
> CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
> Extreme OV - Disabled
> CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset)
> CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
> Dram Voltage - Manually enter factory spec
> HT Voltage - usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
> NB Voltage - usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPU's may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
> NB 1.8v - auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
> PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
> Be sure to manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
> All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.
> 
> Any questions just send me a PM or post your questions here.


Thanks for the guide! Right now, i'm just going to OC the cpu only (to 4Ghz) using just the multiplier 200x20 with voltage adjustments. I still need to use this guide correct? if so, is there any tweaks to this i need to make with just multiplier OC'ing! Appreciate all your help.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;14281250*
> Thanks for the guide! Right now, i'm just going to OC the cpu only (to 4Ghz) using just the multiplier 200x20 with voltage adjustments. I still need to use this guide correct? if so, is there any tweaks to this i need to make with just multiplier OC'ing! Appreciate all your help.


Yes... The suggestions will help assure that you get good stability.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Any new news on BD's arrival date?


You Big Silly. Don't you know they *will be out in June 2011*.

So please be patient!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14282315*
> You Big Silly. Don't you know they *will be out in June 2011*.
> 
> So please be patient!


Damn... time is not passing by fast enough then!!!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Damn... time is not passing by fast enough then!!!


It's really no one's fault but your own. After all, You chose to live right smack in the middle of the Bermuda Triangle!

Seriously, I've been all over the net and read through the press releases, tech updates on AMD's site - and there is just nothing concrete about a release date. I'm guessing that not even WikiLeaks knows!

I'll keep a'lookin and let you know what I find - if anything.

http://ontechnow.com/hardware/amd-confirms-bulldozer-delay-expected-in-60-90-days-from-now.html

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4481/details-on-amd-bulldozer-opterons-to-feature-configurable-tdp

Btw, you Kitty sure is beautiful. I'll PM you about mine later. Misha was (passed away 2 years ago) smarter than most humans and a whole lot more empathetic. So I know what you mean when you refer to your Kitty as your friend.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


Thanks for the guide! Right now, i'm just going to OC the cpu only (to 4Ghz) using just the multiplier 200x20 with voltage adjustments. I still need to use this guide correct? if so, is there any tweaks to this i need to make with just multiplier OC'ing! Appreciate all your help.


The guide is just basic bios settings to help while you OC. It would apply to either a "Full System OC"or a "Multiplier Only" OC. Really no need to alter anything with these settings. The way you're wanting to OC just a multiplier only is a real good way to start. The first of four area's (CPU, Mobo, NB Freq, RAM) all tested isolated from one another than added together at the end.

In case you haven't seen this http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html it's a good read on the how to's. If I can be of any help feel free to PM me.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14275039*
> Ah ... May all your thoughts of me be reasonably clean ones!?
> 
> Good to be back. All my difficulties seem now to be in the past so I can continue to annoy you on OCN.
> 
> Headmixer, you know how much I respect your opinion and appreciate your advice. When you say:
> 
> Re the BD being a potentially buggy chip, I fully appreciate your hesitation. I still have the 1055 (new) and a 4-core AMD as well, so I am not looking at the C5F with the BD exclusively in mind.
> 
> Re your statement that you are NOT impressed with the C5F, may I know why? I could really use some good old Texas brute force honesty.


Thought it out all day.









got home and set down for an hour and wrote a very carfully worded reply, and no sooner did get to the OCN site, I got BSODed!!! lost it all.









Now I will have to rewrite the whole thing.









Edit: Nope, spent it all on the first write. Will have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by incurablegeek
> Ah ... May all your thoughts of me be reasonably clean ones!?
> 
> Good to be back. All my difficulties seem now to be in the past so I can continue to annoy you on OCN.
> 
> Headmixer, you know how much I respect your opinion and appreciate your advice. When you say:
> 
> Re the BD being a potentially buggy chip, I fully appreciate your hesitation. I still have the 1055 (new) and a 4-core AMD as well, so I am not looking at the C5F with the BD exclusively in mind.
> 
> Re your statement that you are NOT impressed with the C5F, may I know why? I could really use some good old Texas brute force honesty.


I was on the C5F yesterday when I got BSODed. Was most likely the LAN. There is a new driver, But I don't have it yet.









I am going to try to rewrite the reply I lost yesterday, but it just won't have the same felling.









Well, It is most likely me. My expectations for the C5F were/are most likely to high.

This is my first "NEW RELEASE" board.

I felt/feel that moving up to the C5F would have been more gratifying.

After all, The C4F is a hard act to follow.









I hope that ASUS/AMD will improve some features and return some features they seem to have left out.

Like, "NO" NB,SB and VRM temperature monitors. "REALY?" What is this? "THE 80s".









A new/improved SATA chip would be nice. I have exactly the same setup, from Crucial M4s to operating sys as I do on my C4F. The C5F benches just a little over half the READ/WRITE speed of the C4F. I am deeply invested in SSDs and hope they can fix this.

The 990FX chipset is, for the most part, a rebranded 890FX with some VRM power management and some power saver features. Not unlike Nvidia did with the 780A to 980A for their AM3 upgrade.

The board is liken to a C4F with a new BIOS applied. (only not as good yet)

There has been one BIOS update (on ASUS site) and a new driver for the LAN that is not on the ASUS site yet.

OK, Now that I am done rakking the board over the coals. (unfair malicious ranting)









It is a nice board and seems to run the AM3 CPUs well.









It also seems to play well with most of the mainstream memory out there.

We realy need to get the 8 core FX CPUs on this board to see what it can realy do.

Can't realy say anything derogatory about the board right now. It is early in its life and I am sure that forthcoming BIOS and driver updates will ameliorate any infirmity the board may incompass.

You should have no "issues" navigating the BIOS as it very similar to a normal BIOS only "Pretty".

Do your homework, like I know you will.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



"NO" NB,SB and VRM temperature monitors. "REALY?" What is this? "THE 80s".


Whoa! Now that is a step back. Excuse my ignorance, which I must assure you is growing every day, but is this a BIOS update needed issue or a locked-in-and-cannot-be-fixed hardware and design problem?

Quote:



A new/improved SATA chip would be nice. I have exactly the same setup, from Crucial M4s to operating sys as I do on my C4F. The C5F benches just a little over half the READ/WRITE speed of the C4F. I am deeply invested in SSDs and hope they can fix this.


Absolutely, my (computer) life did not begin to be fun until I put OS/Programs on my Intel X25 80 Gig. SSD.

1) Are you saying that it's speed will be cut by the C5F?
2) And, if so, must I/We learn to live with that?

Quote:



OK, Now that I am done rakking the board over the coals. (unfair malicious ranting)


Please NEVER, EVER apologize for being yourself or giving an honest, well-thought-out opinion. The PC Movement is nothing but caca anyway.

What you did, so importantly, is reduce the number of variables by using virtually the same hardware, OS, etc. on both the C4F and your C5F. No fuzzy logic here! As much as I hate to, I gotta *Up Your Rep*!

Quote:



It is early in its life and I am sure that forthcoming BIOS and driver updates will ameliorate any infirmity the board may incompass.


Conclusion and Questions:

1) How many and which of these problems you described can/will be solved by BIOS updates?

2) I would still have purchased the CS5, because:

#1 The price difference between the C4F is nominal ($20.00);

#2 The C5F is the future (if BD ever comes);

#3 I have yet to get burned by ASUS - but then I didn't buy the Extreme (Home Da Clown here did do his homework on that one!)

#4 I have seen lots of board problems quickly solved by a BIOS upgrade.

Thanks for a *very lucid evaluation* of the C5S (and from a Texan!







)


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Whoa! Now that is a step back. Excuse my ignorance, which I must assure you is growing every day, but is this a BIOS update needed issue or a locked-in-and-cannot-be-fixed hardware and design problem?

Absolutely, my (computer) life did not begin to be fun until I put OS/Programs on my Intel X25 80 Gig. SSD.

1) Are you saying that it's speed will be cut by the C5F?
2) And, if so, must I/We learn to live with that?

Please NEVER, EVER apologize for being yourself or giving an honest, well-thought-out opinion. The PC Movement is nothing but caca anyway.

What you did, so importantly, is reduce the number of variables by using virtually the same hardware, OS, etc. on both the C4F and your C5F. No fuzzy logic here! As much as I hate to, I gotta *Up Your Rep*!

Conclusion and Questions:

1) How many and which of these problems you described can/will be solved by BIOS updates?

2) I would still have purchased the CS5, because:

#1 The price difference between the C4F is nominal ($20.00);

#2 The C5F is the future (if BD ever comes);

#3 I have yet to get burned by ASUS - but then I didn't buy the Extreme (Home Da Clown here did do his homework on that one!)

#4 I have seen lots of board problems quickly solved by a BIOS upgrade.

Thanks for a *very lucid evaluation* of the C5S (and from a Texan!







)


Yes, I feel that BIOS and driver updates will correct most of the "issuses" that I pointed out. Just got to give it some time. I'm sure the C4F was far from what it is today when it came out.

I have always used ASUS boards. late 94 to present.

No, I do not think it will effect the single SSD, the C5F is auto detect. I have 6 in a raid strip and the SATA chip does not ID the strip as an SSD SATAIII. The C4F has a manual setting in the BIOS, The C5F does not.


----------



## Ceadderman

Things to be said about Legacy hardware after you leave it. Both good and bad.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> But are you positive it's compatible with BD?


As I said - ages ago - on this thread, I'm sure (excuse me here) "brain-damaged" versions of BD will work on CH4. I wish I were so young again that I could be optimistic and say, "well, let's just wait and see."

Think from a mfr.'s point of view if you will. What incentive do AMD and ASUS et. al. have for making old (euphemistically called "legacy") technology work with the new?

Think about it for a while. It will surely come to you. Assuming the CH5 not to be a complete and utter DOG like the Gigabyte UD5 (did I say that?), the CH5 is only $20.00 more expensive than the CH4.

As we say in math, Q.E.D.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14306457*
> As I said - ages ago - on this thread, I'm sure (excuse me here) "brain-damaged" versions of BD will work on CH4. I wish I were so young again that I could be optimistic and say, "well, let's just wait and see."
> 
> Think from a mfr.'s point of view if you will. What incentive do AMD and ASUS et. al. have for making old (euphemistically called "legacy") technology work with the new?
> 
> Think about it for a while. It will surely come to you. Assuming the CH5 not to be a complete and utter DOG like the Gigabyte UD5 (did I say that?), the CH5 is only $20.00 more expensive than the CH4.
> 
> As we say in math, Q.E.D.


Agreed on all counts. Except if you're already on board with CIVF and have spent the money and an ASUS Rep says it will work with a BIOS upgrade then why would you try to sell your board(reasonable scenario for used boards) and take a loss if you can run BD without issue? I wouldn't and I have no qualms or allusions regarding selling stuff.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> if you're already on board with CIVF and have spent the money and an ASUS Rep says it will work with a BIOS upgrade


Totally right! For what it's worth, I have done the BIOS upgrades to accommodate newer and faster CPU's (i.e. 4-core to 6-core). If one already has the C4F, then cool; don't sell it BUT also don't buy the first iteration of BD that comes down the pike - If it doesn't meet your needs.

And I am the absolute last one to talk. Because of OCN and my own innate mental illness (technology related), I am NEVER satisfied with what I have now. Upgrade Fever they call it.

What it all boils down to is NEED. What do you NEED your computer for? The answer to that question will answer all future questions regarding upgrading your rig as well.

Except for the X-Factor: the UF Syndrome.









I try (usually fail miserably) to follow the advice I so freely dish out. Case in point: With my bad experience with Gigabyte, I had to replace a board in my #2 computer. So I decided on the C5F and I'm putting in a crappy old 1055 6-core AMD (which I had) - For the time being.

Either buy the C5F and plan for the future (baddest-ass BD on the planet) or buy another C4F and then put in a crappola BD later on.

Logic, Mr. Watson, Logic.


----------



## ser

Hi!
I got a new cooler today and I'm starting with overclock.
I can get my performance improved or less vcore drop with others bios?
Update the bios in the Crosshair IV is safe? Anyone had any problem? What is the best
version?
I have a old bios (around one year).


----------



## consumer

G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-12800 (1600MHz) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs, Non ECC Unbuffered, 9-9-9-24-2N, 1.25v

$89.00

Would this work on the board even though asus says its not supported on their website?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ser*


Hi!
I got a new cooler today and I'm starting with overclock. 
I can get my performance improved or less vcore drop with others bios?
Update the bios in the Crosshair IV is safe? Anyone had any problem? What is the best 
version?
I have a old bios (around one year).


Either the 1304 or 1902. personally I run the 1304.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


Can someone suggest some ram to go with this board?


Depending on what your looking for, the GSkill ECO's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231321 work very nice and the price is cheap right now. They OC like crazy and can pull 11GB/sec.

New RAM chips are on the way if you're looking for state of the art Dram, but still another month away.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ser*


Hi!
I got a new cooler today and I'm starting with overclock. 
I can get my performance improved or less vcore drop with others bios?
Update the bios in the Crosshair IV is safe? Anyone had any problem? What is the best 
version?
I have a old bios (around one year).


I would never disagree with the Sandman.

The BIOS ver. 1304 is good.

There wuold not be a BIOS ver. 1902 if it wasn't better.

Use the 1902, it is the latest.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-12800 (1600MHz) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs, Non ECC Unbuffered, 9-9-9-24-2N, 1.25v

$89.00

Would this work on the board even though asus says its not supported on their website?


Which CPU are you running? The one in your Sig?

I'm currently using that RAM and it's excellent. Will more than likely take a bump of the GoButton to get it to POST but once that's done you should be fine. If I knew which CPU you were going to use I would have a little more info for you based on my personal experience with the MainBoard and RAM in combination with at least 2 Quad CPUs.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Either the 1304 or 1902. personally I run the 1304.

Depending on what your looking for, the GSkill ECO's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231321 work very nice and the price is cheap right now. They OC like crazy and can pull 11GB/sec.

New RAM chips are on the way if you're looking for state of the art Dram, but still another month away.


Hi Sandman what happened to all the high performance ram *?*


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Hi Sandman what happened to all the high performance ram *?*


According to GSkill Tech (as of approx 2 weeks ago) I was told a couple months yet. It's the ole supply and demand thing as to the running out. No mention as to the quantity of these new chips either, take that for what it's worth. Myself I'm holding off till the new stuff becomes available and will be jumping on some ASAP. Wish I had more info to share.

Only reason I'm even looking into replacing the ECO's is I'm very curious as to whether or not I can up my OC with higher binned RAM. I'm awfully sure I have these sticks ridding the edge of max performance right now. Besides I'm also thinking it's time to see how 2 x 4GB sticks work as well.


----------



## raisethe3

This is what I was thinking. I have 4GB now, but with Bulldozer coming out and I thought why not more for performance? Sure, I may not see much difference nor do I run anything that requires more than 4GB. But damn, the price is cheap.

One caveat though, I am trying to figure how will I be able to sell my kit. Especially for the price I wanted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


According to GSkill Tech (as of approx 2 weeks ago) I was told a couple months yet. It's the ole supply and demand thing as to the running out. No mention as to the quantity of these new chips either, take that for what it's worth. Myself I'm holding off till the new stuff becomes available and will be jumping on some ASAP. Wish I had more info to share.

Only reason I'm even looking into replacing the ECO's is I'm very curious as to whether or not I can up my OC with higher binned RAM. I'm awfully sure I have these sticks ridding the edge of max performance right now. *Besides I'm also thinking it's time to see how 2 x 4GB sticks work as well.*


----------



## Cyrekk

Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up to CHIV owners that I am trying to build support to get ASUS to give us AMD guys a GENE for this generation of Crosshair boards! If you would like to show support, check my sig!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrekk;14337283*
> Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up to CHIV owners that I am trying to build support to get ASUS to give us AMD guys a GENE for this generation of Crosshair boards! If you would like to show support, check my sig!


I'm in complete agreement though I think that it would more likely be when Bulldozer finally appears that ASUS may do something. Considering that Bulldozer is supposed to be better than at least Sandy i7-2500k. Not sure about 2600 but it looks like it's gonna give the lower Sandys' all they can handle.

So yes I would love to see a Gene board with AMD features. I was thinking the same thing when I was looking through my latest copy of CPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14337520*
> I'm in complete agreement though I think that it would more likely be when Bulldozer finally appears that ASUS may do something. Considering that Bulldozer is supposed to be better than at least Sandy i7-2500k. Not sure about 2600 but it looks like it's gonna give the lower Sandys' all they can handle.
> 
> So yes I would love to see a Gene board with AMD features. I was thinking the same thing when I was looking through my latest copy of CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Awesome! I am sure that ASUS is just waiting for BD, and it is likely that they are already planning another CH5, but it might not be a GENE yet, and they do a great job listening to feedback, so we could help shape its features! in any case, I don't want to thread jack, so we can head over here for further discussion if anyone wants.


----------



## Canis-X

Anyone looking to WB their CIVF please vist my FS thread and let me know!!









http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1074467-water-cooling-equipment-wbs-rads-res.html


----------



## Chemykal

I moved from Pennsylvania to Wisconsin this weekend, and after arriving in my new apartment, found my desktop wouldn't turn on. Looking inside, I saw that the "Go Button" LED on my Crosshair IV Formula is lit, but nothing else (including the Power LEDs, or the LEDs in the Easy-Access OCing buttons). It was working fine before the trip, and was secured in the box that my case came in, tucked tightly in the front seat of my car. Nothing appears loose or damaged on the inside. I unplugged my 24-pin connector and re-plugged it, and the Go Button LED went from solid to blinking. I removed it again, removed the extender on both it and the 8-pin connector, hooked it back up...and now the LED is back to solid again. I'm leaning towards a PSU issue here, however, there are some other things that have crossed my mind, such as something shorting behind the mobo, however that seems highly unlikely.
Any help would be much appreciated, as I'm drawing a blank, and can't really afford to be buying anything unless totally necessary, since I just moved, and don't get my first paycheck at the new job until September.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;14387901*
> I moved from Pennsylvania to Wisconsin this weekend, and after arriving in my new apartment, found my desktop wouldn't turn on. Looking inside, I saw that the "Go Button" LED on my Crosshair IV Formula is lit, but nothing else (including the Power LEDs, or the LEDs in the Easy-Access OCing buttons). It was working fine before the trip, and was secured in the box that my case came in, tucked tightly in the front seat of my car. Nothing appears loose or damaged on the inside. I unplugged my 24-pin connector and re-plugged it, and the Go Button LED went from solid to blinking. I removed it again, removed the extender on both it and the 8-pin connector, hooked it back up...and now the LED is back to solid again. I'm leaning towards a PSU issue here, however, there are some other things that have crossed my mind, such as something shorting behind the mobo, however that seems highly unlikely.
> Any help would be much appreciated, as I'm drawing a blank, and can't really afford to be buying anything unless totally necessary, since I just moved, and don't get my first paycheck at the new job until September.


I have had this happen before! it is not a big deal but is a pain in the azz, unplug (meaning uninstall or remove) the cards (GC) and loosen all the mother board screws and then just re-tighten everything down and reinstall it all

EDIT: You mite also need to take off your cpu cooler and reinstall it sorry I did not give you a easy thing to do but it should fix the problem


----------



## Bradford1040

edit^


----------



## Fantasy

guys i have a question do i need to install both JMB36X Controller R1.17.63 Driver and AMD 11.7 ahci driver ? or only JMB36X Controller Driver ? and what is the difference since both of them control AHCI ?


----------



## incurablegeek

*Everyone Have a Nice Day
And Don't Get Up on the Wrong Side of the Bed* (like I did today)


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasy*


guys i have a question do i need to install both JMB36X Controller R1.17.63 Driver and AMD 11.7 ahci driver ? or only JMB36X Controller Driver ? and what is the difference since both of them control AHCI ?


What is it you are trying to do?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*Everyone Have a Nice Day
And Don't Get Up on the Wrong Side of the Bed* (like I did today)


wut?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



wut?


Sorry, I was in less than a hospitable mood about the JMicron Controller question and expressed my views accordingly about a question that has been asked and answered in both this thread and Magic-Man's SSD thread.

So I deleted it and replaced it with the nonsense you appropriately referred to as "Wut".









Your 
Quote:



What is it you are trying to do?


 is a bit more mature than mine - more mature, of a kinder tenor but still with a "wth are you talking about" feeling to it.

More constructively, we don't know if this fellow is using RAID, an SSD, why he would want the JMicron (dog, excuse me), etc. Basically it is a question that can:

1) Be answered by the poster himself - by simply reading this thread and/or M-M's SSD thread
2) By anyone on this thread - if and only if adequate information is provided.


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14387939*
> I have had this happen before! it is not a big deal but is a pain in the azz, unplug (meaning uninstall or remove) the cards (GC) and loosen all the mother board screws and then just re-tighten everything down and reinstall it all
> 
> EDIT: You mite also need to take off your cpu cooler and reinstall it sorry I did not give you a easy thing to do but it should fix the problem


Tried everything in this post, short of removing and re-seating the CPU cooler (as I don't have any paste with me at the moment, and haven't found a local shop to get any at yet). Applying power to it while it's not even in the case, with just the CPU+cooler, RAM, 24-pin power, and 8-pin power plugged in, it does the same thing it did while in the case (Go Button LED lights, nothing else lights, unable to power on). I want to test my power supply, but it appears I left my multimeter back in PA.
As a quick question, what's the reasoning behind removing and re-seating the CPU cooler, as a solution for this?

*EDIT* Could someone check on their board real quick, is the Go Button LED illuminated with your computer shut down (like the Start / Core Unlocked / etc buttons and Power LED usually are)?


----------



## Ceadderman

Did you remove and reinstall your HDD(s)?

Your system may not be able to find the OS.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> As a quick question, what's the reasoning behind removing and re-seating the CPU cooler, as a solution for this?


Excuse me for jumping in here, but such a suggestion is just flat absurd, though I'm sure well-intended.

Before I dish out suggestions, on which people depend, I try to make darned sure I know what I'm talking about. I know for a fact when such a time-consuming measure (pulling out the CPU and HSF) is absolutely and for sure required. How/Why? The ASUS motherboard will tell you: please see Section 2.2 --> about the LED Warning Lights (just to the right of the 24 pin power connector (The CPU warning light will shine brightly if you have a CPU/HSF problem.) in the Crosshair IV Manual http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/#download

My best suggestion: In lieu of doing major surgery or wasting time, just describe your problem to ASUS Tech Support. They are very responsive.

I really hope I did not give you redundant information nor make you feel I was talking down to you in any way. Never my intention, either one.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I moved from Pennsylvania to Wisconsin this weekend, and after arriving in my new apartment, found my desktop wouldn't turn on. Looking inside, I saw that the "Go Button" LED on my Crosshair IV Formula is lit, but nothing else (including the Power LEDs, or the LEDs in the Easy-Access OCing buttons).


Quote:


> Did you remove and reinstall your HDD(s)?
> 
> Your system may not be able to find the OS.


Always a possibility. It was my understanding, however, that he *could not even get to the BIOS due to a hardware issue*. A more detailed/specific explanation of the problem would sure help us from flailing around in the dark.


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14409076*
> Always a possibility. It was my understanding, however, that he *could not even get to the BIOS due to a hardware issue*. A more detailed/specific explanation of the problem would sure help us from flailing around in the dark.


That is indeed the case. I can not get to the BIOS, I can't get a POST, I can't even get the fans to spin up or lights to come on. The only thing that shows any sign of life right now is the "Go Button" LED lighting when I flip the switch on the power supply. The Power button on the front-panel does nothing, the Star button on the motherboard does nothing. The Lights for the Start/CoreUnlocker/OC/Reset buttons (which were always on before, even with it shut down) do not light, nor do any other LEDs.

*EDIT* Course of events that led to this happening.
I shut down my computer, turn off the power, unplug everything.
I pack the tower inside the box that the case originally came in, with the styrofoam inserts and tape the box shut, so it is padded and unable to move. I place the box on the floor in front of the front seat of a 1994 Cadillac Sedan Deville riding on top of a UHaul car transport.
I move from northwestern PA to Madison, WI.
I arrive at my apartment and begin unpacking. I hook up my computer, plug it in, attempt to turn it on, nothing happens. I double-check the connections, try again on a different outlet, still nothing.
I open the case to see what the problem is, and notice that only the "Go Button" LED is lit, and the computer is totally unresponsive.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just a thought here but try unplugging the CPU header and replacing it to make sure the connection is good. I doubt this happened, but it's possible that the connector vibrated loose. At least humoring me would cross one more item off the list.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I can't even get the fans to spin up or lights to come on.


*PSU* *PSU* *PSU*

PSU is the most underrated and overlooked component in a computer. It's just not *sexy*. But without it, nothing happens.

Seriously, the fact that you can't even get the fans to run really sounds like a PSU problem.
Quote:


> The Lights for the Start/CoreUnlocker/OC/Reset buttons (which were always on before, even with it shut down) do not light, nor do any other LEDs.


If and only if you have some of the fans connected DIRECTLY to a molex can we be sure it is the PSU only. Most of us, however, attach our fans to the numerous fan connectors on the motherboard.

Only Logical Conclusion: PSU and/or motherboard are bad. Since the easiest thing for you to test is your PSU, please do so. More than likely that is, I don't gamble but, for sure the problem.

Quickie question: How far are you now from civilization? You should get a PSU tester, not some piece of crap for $10.00, but something decent. Please understand I am not recommending this but I did do my homework before I purchased it: "Apevia LCD ATX Power Supply Tester tests all power connectors and shows all power voltages on +12V1/+5V/+3.3V/5VSB/+12V2/-12V and P.G. with alarm warning on LCD screen)

Please see http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899161001&Tpk=Apevia%20LCD%20ATX%20Power%20Supply%20Tester

Motherboard being bad is also no reason to take your life - or someone else's.







ASUS is really good about accepting an RMA of its boards, wherever you purchased it.

Conclusion:

1) Until you test the PSU, you are just flailing around in the dark, i.e. guessing.

2) If your PSU tests out OK (on a decent tester), then RMA your motherboard.

IMHO, all other suggestions are simply peeing into the wind. Just not a whole lot of fun and not at all productive.

Best of luck to you. Btw, if you're from PA, you can't be all bad.


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14409447*
> Just a thought here but try unplugging the CPU header and replacing it to make sure the connection is good. I doubt this happened, but it's possible that the connector vibrated loose. At least humoring me would cross one more item off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That was one of the first things I tried. One time, after unplugging and replugging the 24-pin connector, the Go Button LED went from solid to blinking, then back to solid after repeating again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14409684*
> *PSU* *PSU* *PSU*
> 
> PSU is the most underrated and overlooked component in a computer. It's just not *sexy*. But without it, nothing happens.
> 
> Seriously, the fact that you can't even get the fans to run really sounds like a PSU problem.
> 
> If and only if you have some of the fans connected DIRECTLY to a molex can we be sure it is the PSU only. Most of us, however, attach our fans to the numerous fan connectors on the motherboard.


This was one of my original inclinations, but I wasn't too sure. The point about the case-fans directly on Molex does make sense though, as I have my top-exhaust and bottom-front intake both directly hooked up via Molex rather than fan connectors on the motherboard, and they're not spinning up. However, the PSU wouldn't be kicking in for them until getting a good signal from the motherboard though, no? Thinking of trying to short the 2 pins for the power switch, to see if that makes the fan spin up.

*EDIT* Just tried shorting the power-switch pins with a screwdriver to test this, still didn't get anything. Really starting to seem like a PSU issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14409684*
> Quickie question: How far are you now from civilization? You should get a PSU tester, not some piece of crap for $10.00, but something decent. Please understand I am not recommending this but I did do my homework before I purchased it: "Apevia LCD ATX Power Supply Tester tests all power connectors and shows all power voltages on +12V1/+5V/+3.3V/5VSB/+12V2/-12V and P.G. with alarm warning on LCD screen)
> 
> ...
> 
> Best of luck to you. Btw, if you're from PA, you can't be all bad.


I'm about 15 minutes from downtown Madison Wisconsin right now, so there's plenty of civilization around me. I've never bothered with a PSU tester before, as a simple multimeter has always sufficed for me, however it seems I forgot to bring mine with me upon moving, or I just haven't found that box yet. And yeah, I was born and raised in western PA, went to Penn State, and now I'm on my own halfway across the country, and this happens the 2nd day out here. It's a curse, I tell ya!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



The point about the case-fans directly on Molex does make sense though, as I have my top-exhaust and bottom-front intake both directly hooked up via Molex rather than fan connectors on the motherboard, and they're not spinning up. However, the PSU wouldn't be kicking in for them until getting a good signal from the motherboard though, no?


With logic only but not empirical evidence, I must answer "no". Why? For the simple reason that if you can't power a fan off the molex then how the heck can you test with a multimeter, UPS tester or whatever. No power coming from the molex should mean that the PSU is not functioning, at least on those rails.

I still say, if you want to spend gobs of money on a multimeter, fine; but test the dadgum PSU first.

Quote:



I'm on my own halfway across the country, and this happens the 2nd day out here. It's a curse, I tell ya!


I can assure you that no one in this thread (I know most of these guys and they're all very sincere and knowledgeable.) is taking your problem lightly. The only thing I can tell you, and I'm being quite redundant here, is get your PSU tested.

Give yourself options:

1) Pop out the PSU and take it with you into Madison. Some nice guy in an electric/electronics repair shop (not necessarily computers) should be able to test your PSU for you - just offer to pay a few dollars or more than likely just be a little bit nice and they will probably do it for free.

2) Buy a PSU tester or multimeter yourself - But I think that is a huge waste of money.

*Your Goal is to Test the PSU
That and Only That
How You Do So Is Irrelevant (DIY or have someone else do it)*
Gonna have to go to bed now. I've been told I really do need my beauty sleep.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;14408362*
> Tried everything in this post, short of removing and re-seating the CPU cooler (as I don't have any paste with me at the moment, and haven't found a local shop to get any at yet). Applying power to it while it's not even in the case, with just the CPU+cooler, RAM, 24-pin power, and 8-pin power plugged in, it does the same thing it did while in the case (Go Button LED lights, nothing else lights, unable to power on). I want to test my power supply, but it appears I left my multimeter back in PA.
> As a quick question, what's the reasoning behind removing and re-seating the CPU cooler, as a solution for this?
> 
> *EDIT* Could someone check on their board real quick, is the Go Button LED illuminated with your computer shut down (like the Start / Core Unlocked / etc buttons and Power LED usually are)?


some times the cpu cooler gets jiggled and pulls on the board giving it a bending prob where the internal wires of the board are tweaked kinda hard to explain


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


some times the cpu cooler gets jiggled and pulls on the board giving it a bending prob where the internal wires of the board are tweaked kinda hard to explain


If the CPU cooler was stressing the board enough to break a connection on/in the PCB (which it was not, there are no stress marks, and it is still firmly attached), re-seating the cooler isn't going to solve the issue, as a broken trace (or "tweaked wire") is a rather permanent issue.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chemykal*


If the CPU cooler was stressing the board enough to break a connection on/in the PCB (which it was not, there are no stress marks, and it is still firmly attached), re-seating the cooler isn't going to solve the issue, as a broken trace (or "tweaked wire") is a rather permanent issue.


is your rig working yet? have you looked in the fridge for your keys? the remote was outside on the porch lol it is just one of those weird azz things dude I am just telling you it can happen, the lords of can never be that work against us always! You mean to tell me you are willing to give up on it all with out even trying the dumbest crap lol. I telling you I undid my cpu cooler one time after I moved my rig into another room and went to fire it up and it did just as you are saying (different board but still) I was going to buy a new board and just for the hell of it tried after I undid the cpu cooler and it worked fine so shut it off Quick and reseated it and low and behold it worked fine for two years after


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;14409916*
> *EDIT* Just tried shorting the power-switch pins with a screwdriver to test this, still didn't get anything. Really starting to seem like a PSU issue.


This is how you should test your power supply. http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?34941-Guide-to-testing-problematic-power-supplies.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14411009*
> This is how you should test your power supply. http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?34941-Guide-to-testing-problematic-power-supplies.


This.

If you have the wherewithall to make one you can do something like the paperclip test with handmade jumper like this:




























You can leave your fans connected, just unplug your 8 and use the 24pin to test it.









It's plugged into the wrong ground but you get the idea I'm sure.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This.

If you have the wherewithall to make one you can do something like the paperclip test with handmade jumper like this:











hahah. man that looks so much more intimidating than a dang paper clip.









this seems so much simpler.


----------



## incurablegeek

Ugh! I think we all know the paperclip test. Question is: Do you want to play _*Popular Science*_ or do you want to solve the problem?

Really, all y'all stop pissing in the wind with your throw enough poop up against the wall and maybe something will stick advice. (gotta luv that body excrement imagery)

*Pop the PSU out and get it tested - all the rails and properly. Members' ad hoc suggestions are completely without logic and only wasting this fellow's time.*

_*In keeping with member suggestions, please allow me to offer one equally absurd: You might try attaching your house key to a kite and flying it on a stormy day. Maybe that could in some bizarre way jump start your PSU - if and only if lightning does happen to strike it.*_

Geez. *Just test the Power Supply - professionally - and be done with it already!*

I'm not going to waste any more time with this, cause I gave you the best suggestion possible in my post last night. This is really a non-problem that is rather quickly developing into a boring Soap Opera.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Ugh! I think we all know the paperclip test. Question is: Do you want to play _*Popular Science*_ or do you want to solve the problem?

Really, all y'all stop pissing in the wind with your throw enough poop up against the wall and maybe something will stick advice. (gotta luv that body excrement imagery)

*Pop the PSU out and get it tested - all the rails and properly. Members' ad hoc suggestions are completely without logic and only wasting this fellow's time.*

_*In keeping with member suggestions, please allow me to offer one equally absurd: You might try attaching your house key to a kite and flying it on a stormy day. Maybe that could in some bizarre way jump start your PSU - if and only if lightning does happen to strike it.*_

Geez. *Just test the Power Supply - professionally - and be done with it already!*

I'm not going to waste any more time with this, cause I gave you the best suggestion possible in my post last night. This is really a non-problem that is rather quickly developing into a boring Soap Opera.


What are you babbling about? The only soap opera drama I have seen is in your post. If he knew about the paperclip test, then he probably would have done it. The paper clip test is ocz's process for testing the power supply before the rma process will begin. I know this because my ocz power supply failed and they directed me to this test before they would begin the rma. My power supply quickly failed the test, the rma was then processed, and I had a new PSU in a week. why spend money on a tester or have it taken in for testing when this easy step could yield the same results?


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha while it looks intimidating to anyone that may not possess rudimentary electrical skills, it serves a purpose and cost me pennies to make so I could have a jumper for my leakdown PSU.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



What are you babbling about? The only soap opera drama I have seen is in your post. If he knew about the paperclip test, then he probably would have done it. The paper clip test is ocz's process for testing the power supply before the rma process will begin. I know this because my ocz power supply failed and they directed me to this test before they would begin the rma. My power supply quickly failed the test, the rma was then processed, and I had a new PSU in a week. why spend money on a tester or have it taken in for testing when this easy step could yield the same results?


*All I can say is OH MY! 
You really DO KNOW your power supplies, don't you!*

Sorry folks, no more time to waste on this one.


----------



## headmixer

Chemykal
Back in one of your early post you said you had extenders on the 24 pin and the 8 pin to the mobo.

I do believe that you will find that some of the pins in the extenders have pushed back and may not be making connection.

I take a real close look at them.


----------



## Dallebull

Hmm having huuuuge Hydra problems over here








A friend of mine bought this pc from an entusiast, and he needs some help to setup the hydra....
He got a saphire 460 with the pc, and he bought a 6950 Twin Frozr III a few days ago...

But the damn hydra doesnt work, i get the logo and the optimization bar in the courner, but the bar only goes up by like 10%...
I can use any of the video out connections on both cards, but if i bench with the display in the 6950, i bench that one, and the 460 if i use that one.

Theese are the setups we tried, after each try we removed the drivers completely, and installed them in teh right order. (First # is the 6950 and the 2nd is the 460)
1+2
1+3
1+4
2+4
and 2+5)

I got the same result every time, the logo works in game that i setup in the config, but the 460 doesnt get hot, doesnt have anything enabled in gpu-z and so on, unless i attach the display to it

usinfg 260.99 and 11.3 drivers, and 1.105 lucid..., i'we tried with the newest drivers that should work (266.58?) but it doesnt make any difference...

Also, i only got a gtx280, would he notice any difference at all if his 2nd card is a 460 or a 280? I doubt the 2nd card does much, and certainly not dx11 stuff. wich is the only difference between the two...


----------



## Dallebull

Hmm it doesnt matter if i put both cards in the CF lane (#1 and #3)
Of if i keep the 6950 in the CF lane (#1) and put the 460 in the Hydra lane (2,4 or 5).
Or if i put both cards in the hydra lane....

i allways install the card, remove hydra, reboot, install hydra, reboot, after each time i move a card...

How exactly are you supposed to make xmode work properly?

If i put the display in the 460 i can set it to do physx, but as soon as i change back to the 6950 it looses it (from GPU-z).
Do i really haveto use the 460 as a primary and the new expensive card as a secondary card? :S

Or should i just forget about the 460, (perhaps buying it off him) and get another card (5xx or another 6xxx) later? Or might it work better with my gtx280?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallebull*


Hmm it doesnt matter if i put both cards in the CF lane (#1 and #3)
Of if i keep the 6950 in the CF lane (#1) and put the 460 in the Hydra lane (2,4 or 5).
Or if i put both cards in the hydra lane....

i allways install the card, remove hydra, reboot, install hydra, reboot, after each time i move a card...

How exactly are you supposed to make xmode work properly?

If i put the display in the 460 i can set it to do physx, but as soon as i change back to the 6950 it looses it (from GPU-z).
Do i really haveto use the 460 as a primary and the new expensive card as a secondary card? :S

Or should i just forget about the 460, (perhaps buying it off him) and get another card (5xx or another 6xxx) later? Or might it work better with my gtx280?


Check the 2nd post of this thread, charts there indicate your combo of cards are "predicted to work", not verified or Lucid approved.


----------



## Dallebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker;14443354*
> Check the 2nd post of this thread, charts there indicate your combo of cards are "predicted to work", not verified or Lucid approved.


Idd, but none of hte newer ards is approved or verified...







It feels like i'm missing something :S


----------



## Dallebull

Everyting tells me that it is working, hydra is enabled, ans i got hydra 200 in device manager, i get the logo and the bar (how far does the bar do up for others?)
Both cards works as they should (i can find them in device manager) but not together :S


----------



## incurablegeek

I have Crosshair IV and a Crosshair V board and am running Win 7 64 bit with an Intel X25M 80 GB SSD on each.

As I think we all know, only the optical drive and the SSD should be connected when installing the OS/Programs on the SSD. And the SSD should of course be connected to SATA 1 on the board with AHCI enabled in the BIOS.

All that was done of course. After all the programs were installed, I connected the other Western Digital Hard Drives (5 TB) and now in Disk Management, my SSD is no longer on Disk 0. In fact, there seems to be no "order" to the drives in Disk Management.

There is no performance problem - at all - here, but this seeming chaos bothers me and may become a problem down the road. I dunno.

I see this problem has been Googled to death and is dealt with elsewhere on the net, but then those folks responding are not as reliable as the guys here on OCN.


----------



## Kahbrohn

@ ICG... When I set up my RAID 0 drives I used SATA 1 & 2. When I went to boot up on them, I had to go back into BIOS and rearrange the order that the BIOS uses to look for the drive with the OS on it to boot from. Otherwise, I would get a "No bootable disk found message".

My RAID drives (the ones with the OS) were listed second. My "back up" drive (installed as an IDE drive in BIOS) was listed as the first bootable drive. I then rearranged the order inside of BIOS and all was fine from there on. I only have to re-do this procedure whenever I clear CMOS or use the "Load Default Settings" within the BIOS.

Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I have Crosshair IV and a Crosshair V board and am running Win 7 64 bit with an Intel X25M 80 GB SSD on each.

As I think we all know, only the optical drive and the SSD should be connected when installing the OS/Programs on the SSD. And the SSD should of course be connected to SATA 1 on the board with AHCI enabled in the BIOS.

All that was done of course. After all the programs were installed, I connected the other Western Digital Hard Drives (5 TB) and now in Disk Management, my SSD is no longer on Disk 0. In fact, there seems to be no "order" to the drives in Disk Management.

There is no performance problem - at all - here, but this seeming chaos bothers me and may become a problem down the road. I dunno.

I see this problem has been Googled to death and is dealt with elsewhere on the net, but then those folks responding are not as reliable as the guys here on OCN.










so is it the board sata ports or is it a windows thing? I was thinking of building a CH-V as well as my SaberTooth (which the ST has no probs there) I would like to hear more on this so I am not walking into a problem


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I have Crosshair IV and a Crosshair V board and am running Win 7 64 bit with an Intel X25M 80 GB SSD on each.

As I think we all know, only the optical drive and the SSD should be connected when installing the OS/Programs on the SSD. And the SSD should of course be connected to SATA 1 on the board with AHCI enabled in the BIOS.

All that was done of course. After all the programs were installed, I connected the other Western Digital Hard Drives (5 TB) and now in Disk Management, my SSD is no longer on Disk 0. In fact, there seems to be no "order" to the drives in Disk Management.

There is no performance problem - at all - here, but this seeming chaos bothers me and may become a problem down the road. I dunno.

I see this problem has been Googled to death and is dealt with elsewhere on the net, but then those folks responding are not as reliable as the guys here on OCN.










I've got a very similar set-up, (see sig) and as you have done:

SATA 1-SSD
SATA 2/3-WD ITB RAID 0
SATA 4 - SAMSUNG 1TB

All the above are AHCI and optical is sata 5 IDE.

In management I get this:










Microsofts support on this issue

No issues so far everything runs great I expect yours will too.


----------



## incurablegeek

Re "Am I using Raid?", all I can say is "no, I don't know too much about RAID other than it can be pretty useful ridding the house of those pesky critters." Sorry to be so lowbrow.









Quote:



I had to go back into BIOS and rearrange the order that the BIOS uses to look for the drive with the OS on it to boot from.


Seems to me I recall this way back (a couple of months ago







) in my reading. I'll check that first and get back with you fellows this evening.

Those of you voicing similar concerns, please rest easy. My OCD will not allow me to rest until I get a "for sure" answer.

Special thanks to the UK for that link (iamlongtime); very helpful.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I've got a very similar set-up, (see sig) and as you have done:

SATA 1-SSD
SATA 2/3-WD ITB RAID 0
SATA 4 - SAMSUNG 1TB

All the above are AHCI and optical is sata 5 IDE.


My exceptions (possible exceptions) are:

1) I disabled the JMicron. If you ask me why, I will tell you to kindly data mine my archives (my memory). All I know is that in all my reading and especially in my meticulous following of Magic-Man's sage advice in his SSD thread, the JMicron is a bit "problematic".

How to do so: Go to BIOS, Then Advanced, then Disable the OnBoard Sata controller. That will disable the troublesome JMicron, which of course I Do Not Use.

2) I also have a SATA expansion card on which I have connected 2 optical drives, 1 WD HD, and the chassis SATA port (which I never use).

3) Every SATA port is set to AHCI (has not been a problem for the opticals)

4) Both my computers were set up correctly as per my prior post, i.e. Connect Only the SSD and 1 Optical Drive so that the OS/Programs have nowhere else to go except the SSD. That avoids the confusion of needing to choose the directory for programs to install.

Note: If you are a gamer (I am not), then you will notice ZERO improvement in loading your games on an SSD!

5) The SSD and HD's are nicely in order in the BIOS.

6) Have a look at the chaos in Disk Management however (see attached)

Conclusion: I must agree with 
Quote:



Microsofts support on this issue
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937251

No issues so far everything runs great I expect yours will too.


All in all a Huge Thank You to iamlongtime for pointing up that this is a MSFUP and that if everything is set up nicely in the BIOS, there is no need to sweat what we see in Disk Management.


----------



## Dallebull

So you need a raid or harddrive problem to get any help?

Is port 1 and 3 CROSSFIRE ONLY (no cards here can be paired with anything at all in the hydra circuit
and 2-4-5 HYDRA ONLY?

So if i want xmode to wok i should bypass slot 1 and3, and but the primaru card in "2, and the otcher one in 4?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallebull*


So you need a raid or harddrive problem to get any help?

Is port 1 and 3 CROSSFIRE ONLY (no cards here can be paired with anything at all in the hydra circuit
and 2-4-5 HYDRA ONLY?

So if i want xmode to wok i should bypass slot 1 and3, and but the primaru card in "2, and the otcher one in 4?


Yup actually that's what it is if I remember correctly. You can run NVidia anywhere in the spread so long as there is no ATi/AMD card. Once you introduce the other the NVidia has to move to a spot that would not employ XFire.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dallebull

But i got a 6950 that i want to use with my 460.... and i suppose the new cards should be in a CF slot with the 460 in anothing else?

Botch hydra and botch cards are visible in teh device manager.


----------



## richie_2010

ive seen used crosshair v for sale as faulty would asus cover warranty as it goes by serial. ive been told their either not posting, damaged pins (but aint any) overheating ect


----------



## iamlongtime

Right mate, I know sod all about Lucid Hydra but I'm good at digging on the net. I found this Lucid tests No mention of how to set up but lots of screen shots you may be able to make use of. 
The screen shot showing the card set-up is the extreme MOBO (I think!







) but the PCIE lanes are set the same from what I can see. Look through this and see if you can emulate what they have on the screen and try to benchmark in the same way. From this you will KNOW if it is working!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


ive seen used crosshair v for sale as faulty would asus cover warranty as it goes by serial. ive been told their either not posting, damaged pins (but aint any) overheating ect


Wrong thread. You need the Crosshair V thread. I'll post the link for you...

*Crosshair V Formula Club*
~Ceadder


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Wrong thread. You need the Crosshair V thread. I'll post the link for you...

*Crosshair V Formula Club*
~Ceadder










aint been on in a while thought were being a crosshair iv and v thread lol cheers mate


----------



## Dallebull

well, i'll try a bit more then, but can some one tell me hom they got a ati+nvidia card to work? wich is primary,wich slot and so on...


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallebull*


well, i'll try a bit more then, but can some one tell me hom they got a ati+nvidia card to work? wich is primary,wich slot and so on...


From the screen shots on the website the ATI is slot 1 and the Nvidi







is slot 2. Have a look matey it's the closest to a guide you got!


----------



## incurablegeek

What, may I ask, is this infatuation with RAID? Is everyone trying to re-enact the *Life and Times of Sisyphus* or it part of being a member in some kind of club for the masochist?









And please don't tell me it's "just in case one of the hard drives fails so we will have backup". That will be my much needed _laugh for the day_ as a reason.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


What, may I ask, is this infatuation with RAID? Is everyone trying to re-enact the *Life and Times of Sisyphus* or it part of being a member in some kind of club for the masochist?









And please don't tell me it's "just in case one of the hard drives fails so we will have backup". That will be my much needed _laugh for the day_ as a reason.


Actually RAID almost doubles the speed of a conventional HDD, because all the information is stored in stripes split into how many ever bits to fit on more than one HDD. The smaller the stripe the faster the array. It's much faster than a standard HDD. RAID really is only important in seek and load times. Write times will essentially be the same, maybe a little slower. But I'm not sure of the write speeds when split between more than one drive.









Oh and RAID0 doesn't back anything up. It's like having a std conventional HDD without the ability to backup your data. If my RAID were to go down I would have to figure out which HDD is bad replace it and start over.









But if I were to use a HDD with the same capacity as my RAID, I could store the information as +1 and then my data would be backed up. Not sure if just plugging it in would induce the RAID to autosave to the new HDD, but I wouldn't care because I could do it myself if I had to.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Just in case you young ones...

In Greek Mythology *Sisyphus* was a king punished by being compelled to roll an immense boulder up a hill, only to watch it roll back down, and to repeat this throughout eternity.

Now I wonder is the phrase "Dung rolls down hill" has anything to do with this King!

(Yeahhhh... Yeahhh... Yeahhh... I Googled it.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Just in case you young ones...

In Greek Mythology *Sisyphus* was a king punished by being compelled to roll an immense boulder up a hill, only to watch it roll back down, and to repeat this throughout eternity.

Now I wonder is the phrase "Dung rolls down hill" has anything to do with this King!

(Yeahhhh... Yeahhh... Yeahhh... I Googled it.)


An here I thought you were some sort of Greek Mythology scholar.









I do believe the Brits used that form of punishment in Prisons during the Victorian era. Not sure if they still use it today since my only knowledge of this comes from books like "The Great Train Robbery" etc.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Oh and RAID0 doesn't back anything up.


Yeh, I did know this. I did not know that the speed increase was *that much* of an advantage. All I know, from lots of reading about but no experience with, is that RAID has a reputation for being about as rewarding as "Pushing $hit Uphill". (A Special Thanks and a Shout Out to Kahbrohn for enlightening the masses.







)

My question remains: Why oh why does anyone who plays games or is a home user (and not setting up servers for Amazon.com) need a headache like RAID?

And thanks as always to Ceadderman for taking me seriously and realizing that I am not trying to create turmoil (well, not at the moment anyway







) but rather just fishing for information myself and in the process making people think and not just play "follow the leader".


----------



## Kahbrohn

I personally went with RAID 0 to decrease my bootup time as well as my disk access times. RAID 0 is like a poor mans solution to not being able to buy 10,000/15,000 RPM HDD's or SSD's right now. I benchmarked my HDD's before and after installing RAID0 and in all honesty, I nearly doubled my HDD speed's.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


An here I thought you were some sort of Greek Mythology scholar.










I was until I discovered that reading Marvel and DC comics was easier and more entertaining!

Green Lantern > Apollo!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I benchmarked my HDD's before and after installing RAID0 and in all honesty, I nearly doubled my HDD speed's.


Thanks Kahbrohn, Ceadderman, et. al. You guys humble me with what you know. I took the easy way out on bootup (more money than brains - and I'm close to flat broke so you can draw your own conclusion there) and bought 2 Intel X25M 80 GB SSD's, 1 for each of 2 of my computers. Kick @ss speed increase that is almost better, I said almost better than, SAX (intentional mis-spelling, sorry).

Don't see though, lest some be using that New Math from offshore, how RAID 0 of 2 WD Blacks can save money over an SSD?


----------



## Kahbrohn

I used the WD Black 640Gb's so it came out pretty cheap since the mobo supports RAID.

In RAID 0 that's the same as a single 1.28Gb HDD (if they made one). In RAID 0 what the system does is you have a 100Kb file - 50Kb's will be stored on one drive and the other 50Kb's on the other drive within the RAID "array". Sounds a bit awkward but that's how it increases the speed. The HDD's are always have a max speed of 7200RPM no matter what. The drawback of RAID 0 is that if one disk goes bad, you loose it all unless you have a backup disk in there and do frequent backups... which I do. I backup to a WD Green 1.5 disk that I had laying around. Now... WD Green drives are not a good choice for RAID 0. I believe its because they have a power saving mode or something that negates the benefit of a RAID 0 setup.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Thanks Kahbrohn, Ceadderman, et. al. You guys humble me with what you know. I took the easy way out on bootup (more money than brains - and I'm close to flat broke so you can draw your own conclusion there) and bought 2 Intel X25M 80 GB SSD's, 1 for each of 2 of my computers. Kick @ss speed increase that is almost better, I said almost better than, SAX (intentional mis-spelling, sorry).

Don't see though, lest some be using that New Math from offshore, how RAID 0 of 2 WD Blacks can save money over an SSD?
























I spent $150 for 2 Hitachi 1TB HDD. Would have been less but ZipZoomFly never paid off on the Rebate of the 1st one. Bought the second one on sale at the Egg, for ~$50. And while they aren't faster than SSD they're still blazing fast tied together and were much cheaper than any size SSD when you stop to account for the Gigabyte to Dollar ratio. I would love to have an SSD for my OS but even then I really don't *need* SSD because I don't do anything that warrants having it. I'll get one when the prices come down to a more responsible level. Right now $2 a GB is not responsible for me. Not when my Drives give me a monumentally better return on the investment.









The reason I use RAID is to lower the Boot and Seek times for my OS and my applications. It's so much nicer not having much if any stutter when I'm gaming. When I have it I know that it's my Folding that is causing it and I alt+tab out of the game long enough to Pause the Fold and keep going. Yes it lowers my PPD but not enough to warrant pausing the client every time I wish to do some gaming.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Everything I know about RAID I learned from the Ceadderman RAID Institute... so I blame him if I left anything out!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Sure sure blame Ceadderman. Everyone always does at some point or other.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yeh, I did know this. I did not know that the speed increase was *that much* of an advantage. All I know, from lots of reading about but no experience with, is that RAID has a reputation for being about as rewarding as "Pushing $hit Uphill". (A Special Thanks and a Shout Out to Kahbrohn for enlightening the masses.







)

My question remains: Why oh why does anyone who plays games or is a home user (and not setting up servers for Amazon.com) need a headache like RAID?

And thanks as always to Ceadderman for taking me seriously and realizing that I am not trying to create turmoil (well, not at the moment anyway







) but rather just fishing for information myself and in the process making people think and not just play "follow the leader".


I have 4 hard drives set up in raid 0 it runs so fast that i can play 2 games at once


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Actually RAID almost doubles the speed of a conventional HDD, because all the information is stored in stripes split into how many ever bits to fit on more than one HDD. The smaller the stripe the faster the array. It's much faster than a standard HDD. RAID really is only important in seek and load times. Write times will essentially be the same, maybe a little slower. But I'm not sure of the write speeds when split between more than one drive.









Oh and RAID0 doesn't back anything up. It's like having a std conventional HDD without the ability to backup your data. If my RAID were to go down I would have to figure out which HDD is bad replace it and start over.









But if I were to use a HDD with the same capacity as my RAID, I could store the information as +1 and then my data would be backed up. Not sure if just plugging it in would induce the RAID to autosave to the new HDD, but I wouldn't care because I could do it myself if I had to.









~Ceadder










I read that standard programs send information in a sequence to the drives for writing and the only way to speed up RAID writing speeds is to send data in parallel so both drives recieve the stripe data at the same time, doubling the write speed.

Also smaller stripe sizes aren't always faster either it depends on the size of the file you are writing or accessing some servers use 1mb or 2mb stripes dependant on the size of the files stored.

Generally I think 32/64/128 (bit /byte whatever) are about the norm on home PC's you need to bench the array to find the best.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I read that standard programs send information in a sequence to the drives for writing and the only way to speed up RAID writing speeds is to send data in parallel so both drives recieve the stripe data at the same time, doubling the write speed.

Also smaller stripe sizes aren't always faster either it depends on the size of the file you are writing or accessing some servers use 1mb or 2mb stripes dependant on the size of the files stored.

Generally I think 32/64/128 (bit /byte whatever) are about the norm on home PC's you need to bench the array to find the best.


I run 128. So I think that we can agree the other two would be faster.









~Ceadder


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yeh, I did know this. I did not know that the speed increase was *that much* of an advantage. All I know, from lots of reading about but no experience with, is that RAID has a reputation for being about as rewarding as "Pushing $hit Uphill". (A Special Thanks and a Shout Out to Kahbrohn for enlightening the masses.







)

My question remains: Why oh why does anyone who plays games or is a home user (and not setting up servers for Amazon.com) need a headache like RAID?

And thanks as always to Ceadderman for taking me seriously and realizing that I am not trying to create turmoil (well, not at the moment anyway







) but rather just fishing for information myself and in the process making people think and not just play "follow the leader".


I set RAID up so that I had a 2TB HDD for my system folder, iamlongtime so all downloads vids audio and all that BS are on a seperate and large enough drive.










When I re-install the SSD all the data is still there and I just have to locate the system folders again


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I run 128. So I think that we can agree the other two would be faster.









~Ceadder










EDIT... Yup!! (Goooot iiit iiiin theee eeend, he who laughs last thinks slowest!)

For anyone looking to stripe this explains a lot easily...(Thankyou Techspot)

Stripe Sizes
We suspect that many of you out there are interested in RAID for its performance advantage. Stripe sizes play a very important role in the performance of RAID arrays and thus it is critical to understand the concept of striping before we delve any further into RAID discussion.

As we mentioned before, stripes are blocks of a single file that are broken into smaller pieces. The stripe size, or the size that the data is broken into, is user definable and can range from 1KB to 1024KB or more. The way it works is when data is passed to the RAID controller, it is divided by the stripe size to create 1 or more blocks. These blocks are then distributed among drives in the array, leaving different pieces on different drives.

Like we discussed before, the information can be written faster because it is as if the hard drive is writing a smaller file, although it is really only writing pieces of a large file. At the same time, reading the data is faster because the blocks of data can be read off of all the drives in the array at the same time, so reading back a large file may only require the reading of two smaller files on two different hard drives at the same time.

There is quite a bit of debate surrounding what stripe size is best. Some claim that the smaller the stripe the better, because this ensures that no matter how small the original data is it will be distributed across the drives. Others claim that larger stripes are better since the drive is not always being taxed to write information.

To understand how a RAID card reacts to different stripe sizes, let's use the most drastic cases as examples. We will assume that there are 2 drives setup in a RAID 0 stripe array that has one of two stripe sizes: a 2KB stripe and a 1024KB stripe. To demonstrate how the stripe sizes influence the reading and writing of data, we will use also use two different data sizes to be written and read: a 4KB file and a 8192KB file.

On the first RAID 0 array with a 2KB stripe size, the array is happy to receive the 4KB file. When the RAID controller receives this data, it is divided into two 2KB blocks. Next, one of the 2KB blocks is written to the first disk in the array and the second 2KB blocks is written to the second disk in the array. This, in theory, divides the work that a single hard drive would have to do in half, since the hard drives in the array only have to write a single 2KB file each.

When reading back, the outcome is just as pretty. If the original 4KB file is needed, both hard drives in the array move to and read a single 2KB block to reconstruct the 4KB file. Since each hard drive works independently and simultaneously, the speed of reading the 4KB file back should be the same as reading a single 2KB file back.

This pretty picture changes into a nightmare when we try to write the 8192KB file. In this case, to write the file, the RAID controller must break it into no less than 4096 blocks, each 2KB in size. From here, the RAID card must pass pairs of the blocks to the drives in the array, wait for the drive to write the information, and then send the next 2KB blocks. This process is repeated 4096 times and the extra time required to perform the breakups, send the information in pieces, and move the drive actuator to various places on the disk all add up to an extreme bottleneck.

Reading the information back is just as painful. To recreate the 8192KB file, the RAID controller must gather information from 4096 places on each drive. Once again, moving the hard drive head to the appropriate position 4096 times is quite time consuming.

Now let's move to the same array with a 1024KB stripe size. When writing a 4KB file, the RAID array in this case does essentially nothing. Since 4 is not divisible by 1024 in a whole number, the RAID controller just takes the 4KB file and passes it to one of the drives on the array. The data is not split, or striped, because of the large stripe size and therefore the performance in this instance should be identical to that of a single drive.

Reading back the file results in the same story. Since the data is only stored on one drive in our array, reading back the information from the array is just like reading back the 4KB file from a single disk.

The RAID 0 array with the 1024KB stripe size does better when it comes to the 8192KB file. Here, the 8192KB file is broken into eight blocks of 1024KB in size. When writing the data, both drives in the array receive 4 blocks of the data meaning that each drive only has the task of writing four 1024KB files. This increase the writing performance of the array, since the drives work together to write a small number of blocks. At the same time reading back the file requires four 1024KB files to be read back from each drive. This holds a distinct advantage over reading back a single 8192KB file.

As you can see, the performance of various stripe sizes differ greatly depending on the situation. Just what stripe size should you use?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I have 4 hard drives set up in raid 0 it runs so fast that i can play 2 games at once


Yeh, we use our computers for very different things. I don't use RAID cause I don't GAME and I don't have the time to learn any more new things. As the little boy said in the "Flight of the Navigator" movie (yeh, I liked it. Now What!







), "my brain is leaking out my ears" already.

SSD's are truly F-A-S-T and since I use my computers for work (and for annoying you guys







), I save the time I would waste in learning a whole new (and I believe) _sure to be obsolete soon _technology by buying an SSD (actually 2 of them - and they're about the best investments I have ever made). And as we all know, SSD's do nothing to increase game-playing speed. (Where is the emoticon for *a Big Ole Yawn* when I need it?







)

(Please note: _sure to be obsolete soon_ has been inserted so as to arouse to action those die-hard fans of a dying technology. SCSI anyone?


----------



## SgtHawker

Talking of RAID, what about the difference of an onboard RAID controller versus an add on card RAID solution, like from 3ware etc.?

Historically I heard onboard controllers were little faster than single drives as much of the work was done in software and thru the CPU, thus causing a performance hit, and add on cards had hardware control and in some cases additional memory on the card for cache.


----------



## incurablegeek

A nice little discussion that puts RAID (as an obsolete technology) into proper perspective.

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111947

I don't learn about or need RAID for the same reason that I don't fly in a biplane when I'm going overseas.









Just Google "RAID technology obsolete", "why RAID arrays", etc. and you will find out that RAID is just as obsolete as SCSI and for the same reasons. (and those reasons are your homework for the day







)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14467032*
> A nice little discussion that puts RAID (as an obsolete technology) into proper perspective.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111947
> 
> I don't learn about or need RAID for the same reason that I don't fly in a biplane when I'm going overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Google "RAID technology obsolete", "why RAID arrays", etc. and you will find out that RAID is just as obsolete as SCSI and for the same reasons. (and those reasons are your homework for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As much as I like MaxPC, I think they're off they're nut about this. Until SSD is cheaper and more cost effective. Also just cause Win8 is going to be "cloud" technology I will not be using it. So RAID is just as effective as ever. Will it be obsolete? Eventually. But eventually the Sun will expand and swallow the earth. I'm not gonna sweat it til that day comes.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> So RAID is just as effective as ever.


Some evidence would be nice.

I happen to like the following two comments:

1)
Quote:


> A low-end SSD beats the snot out of a 5-drive RAID 0 config. Just get a small SSD for your boot drive and then a terabyte HDD for storage if you don't want to spend too much. Heck, you alreasy spent $300 on the motherboard and $500 on the videocard...


2)
Quote:


> Your games will not run faster using hard drives, the games run faster with top of the line video cards, cpus and good ram....


Homework for the Day: RAID depends on the antiquated technology of electromechanical hard drives, which despite the fact that they're amped up to be able to do so can never achieve 6 GB/sec. transfer rates.

Got to agree with you Ceadderman in not just embracing the "future" without need. MS can take its Touch Screens and shuv them in my opinion. I don't want a greasy screen and I am plenty fast with mouse/keyboard.

Also, the cloud can stay right up there where it belongs. Any fool who trusts his precious info to "cloud computing" is not ready for Prime Time in this age of CyberWarfare and CyberTheft.

I just think RAID is a huge and unrewarding headache; and is obsolete for the same reasons SCSI became a thing of the past.

Btw, I joke a lot but I do sincerely appreciate you guys responding constructively to my anti-RAID stand. That's how we all learn, at least I hope so.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Has anyone had a prob with the bios not being able to change the fan speed it use to but now after hooking up 2 4000rpm dalta fans I can not change the fan speed on any fan hook up on the motherboard.







the fans stay @ 100%


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;14467381*
> Has anyone had a prob with the bios not being able to change the fan speed it use to but now after hooking up 2 4000rpm dalta fans I can not change the fan speed on any fan hook up on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fans stay @ 100%


First off will your fans allow that? I'm sure they will but it's a question that still should be asked.

2nd which BIOS are you using and which headers are you connected to.

3rdly how are your headers set up in the BIOS? Are you running Max RPM of 500 or are you running minimum of 100?

The more information you can give me the better. Don't worry about divulging too much. The problem might be in one of the settings that you're not catching. Such as are you running your fans in PWM or DC? PWM could keep you from properly adjusting the speeds in the BIOS. Sure you could have all your settings in that part setup but it could be that PWM is interfering with your fans speeds.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Just for the record, guys, I changed my avatar, because Kahbrohn (and I thought he was a friend







) said my Daffy Duck avatar was as [email protected] and pathetic as I am.









Quote, Unquote!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14467590*
> Just for the record, guys, I changed my avatar, because Kahbrohn (and I thought he was a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) said my Daffy Duck avatar was as [email protected] and pathetic as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote, Unquote!


I dunno but I do have to say that the avvy now fits you better.


















Well guys I'll have my Full Coverage block next week. I'm sooooooo stoked, got so freakin tired of 52-58c NB temps.









Soon as I get the rest of my Starter kit I'm putting this beast under water.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14463019*
> What, may I ask, is this infatuation with RAID? Is everyone trying to re-enact the *Life and Times of Sisyphus* or it part of being a member in some kind of club for the masochist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please don't tell me it's "just in case one of the hard drives fails so we will have backup". That will be my much needed _laugh for the day_ as a reason.


This is way the heck off topic but there are a lot of things I want to address.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14463261*
> Actually RAID almost doubles the speed of a conventional HDD...RAID0 doesn't back anything up....


Performance increases are based on what level of RAID you are using. There is no level of RAID that serves as a backup. Period. Drive redundancy is not the same thing. For HDD's any speed increase in RAID suffers from diminishing returns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14463503*
> Why oh why does anyone who plays games or is a home user (and not setting up servers for Amazon.com) need a headache like RAID?


RAID is not a headache if you know what you are doing. I run a RAID10 array for my C drive. Never had a problem, and I never plan on going back from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14463827*
> ...Don't see though, lest some be using that New Math from offshore, how RAID 0 of 2 WD Blacks can save money over an SSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$/GB. Simple fact: If you need 10TB of storage, you have to take out a second mortgage on the house to do it with SSD's at this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14465997*
> ...SSD's are truly F-A-S-T and since I use my computers for work (and for annoying you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I save the time I would waste in learning a whole new (and I believe) _sure to be obsolete soon_ technology by buying an SSD (actually 2 of them - and they're about the best investments I have ever made)...SCSI anyone?


If you like FAST, get those 2 SSD's in RAID0. Unlike with HDD's (which as stated suffer from diminishing returns as you increase your array size) SSD's see a linear increase in performance when striped. You will literally double performance/capacity. This linear increase is also why RAID will not be obsolesced. As for SCSI, it is not obsolete... Ever heard of SAS?

*S*erial
*A*ttached
*S*CSI

Though evolved, SCSI is still a platform for enterprise standard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14467032*
> ...I don't learn about or need RAID for the same reason that I don't fly in a biplane when I'm going overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Google "RAID technology obsolete", "why RAID arrays", etc. and you will find out that RAID is just as obsolete as SCSI and for the same reasons. (and those reasons are your homework for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrekk*
> If you like FAST, get those 2 SSD's in RAID0. Unlike with HDD's (which as stated suffer from diminishing returns as you increase your array size) SSD's see a linear increase in performance when striped. You will literally double performance/capacity. This linear increase is also why RAID will not be obsolesced. As for SCSI, it is not obsolete... Ever heard of SAS?
> 
> *S*erial
> *A*ttached
> *S*CSI
> 
> Though evolved, SCSI is still a platform for enterprise standard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14467351*
> ...RAID depends on the antiquated technology of electromechanical hard drives, which despite the fact that they're amped up to be able to do so can never achieve 6 GB/sec. transfer rates...I just think RAID is a huge and unrewarding headache; and is obsolete for the same reasons SCSI became a thing of the past.
> 
> Btw, I joke a lot but I do sincerely appreciate you guys responding constructively to my anti-RAID stand. That's how we all learn, at least I hope so.


I won't repeat my previous statement again. RAID has no dependance on any particular type of drive. You can RAID HDD's and SSD's alike. In fact, the amazing success seen with RAID on SSD's pretty well shows that it is not about to die. I also know there are a lot of animation companies that offload rendering to massive RAID50 server arrays. That won't change any time soon. Raid is extremely rewarding. You get redundancy, increased performance, and more space, depending on the array. It is not difficult to do, or maintain. My RAID array saved my C drive just 6 weeks ago, and I get more space and performance from my array than I ever could at an acceptable price point with SSD's. You also have to remember that there are a lot of different combinations of RAID for different applications.

And once again:

*S*erial
*A*ttached
*S*CSI

SCSI is still used prolifically in enterprise level computing to this day.

OK I think I'm done. Questions? Comments? Go ahead, but we should avoid getting so off topic. New thread anyone?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrekk;14468758*
> Performance increases are based on what level of RAID you are using. There is no level of RAID that serves as a backup. Period. Drive redundancy is not the same thing. For HDD's any speed increase in RAID suffers from diminishing returns.


Never waivered from that but I will say that RAID 0+1 will suffice as what is written to the RAID 0 array will be written to the RAID +1 HDD as long as that drive =/+ the combined Storage of RAID 0. Correct? So in and of itself it technically is a Backup. Should you have a problem with one of the RAID 0 drives you remove the flawed drive and replace it with a formatted HDD. It's not exactly that simple there are other hoops to jump through but the +1 Drive is supposed to integrate the new drive into the array.

Did I oversimplify? Probably. But that's the gist of what I was getting at.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14469035*
> Never waivered from that but I will say that RAID 0+1 will suffice as what is written to the RAID 0 array will be written to the RAID +1 HDD as long as that drive =/+ the combined Storage of RAID 0. Correct? So in and of itself it technically is a Backup. Should you have a problem with one of the RAID 0 drives you remove the flawed drive and replace it with a formatted HDD. It's not exactly that simple there are other hoops to jump through but the +1 Drive is supposed to integrate the new drive into the array.
> 
> Did I oversimplify? Probably. But that's the gist of what I was getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It is actually far better to run RAID10 with 4 drives. 0+1 offers less redundancy, and otherwise runs about the same. Mirroring a volume to any unmatched second volume can cause some problems... It's all about planning ahead. The reason why RAID is never considered a backup is because there is still a chance of critical failure. If you want a rock solid setup, use RAID1(+X), which gets backed up to RAID1. Throw in a hotspare and the chances of losing any data in that setup is astronomical.

The whole RAID vs backup argument is a little more complicated than I stated but...

again:







If we plan on continuing this discussion, I really think we should start a new thread for it.

EDIT: I might as well clarify: If you accidentally delete system32.exe, in RAID1, the file is deleted on both drives and you are hooped. If you have a backup, then you can recover your system. "Nuff said." Basically RAID doesn't save you from malicious software or user error, a backup does.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> $/GB. Simple fact: If you need 10TB of storage, you have to take out a second mortgage on the house to do it with SSD's at this time.


Nothing quite like rendering something simple simplistic. Who in the world would ever use SSD's for storage? That doesn't even warrant a rebuttal. It rebuts itself!
Quote:


> If you like FAST, get those 2 SSD's in RAID0. Unlike with HDD's (which as stated suffer from diminishing returns as you increase your array size) SSD's see a linear increase in performance when striped. You will literally double performance/capacity.


_A linear increase in performance when striped?_ What in the world are you doing with SSD's that require they be set up in RAID. I think you had better read up a bit more on what SSD's are used for - and, more importantly, what they are _not_ used for.

Btw, I never brought up the topic of RAID, which somehow seems to be lurking everywhere as kind of an "I've arrived; I RAIDed my HD's" special kind of club.

If you want to talk Enterprise uses of RAID, SCSI, even SATA, then you are correct in saying this is the wrong thread. On that we can agree.

I was just sick and tired of reading about RAID that I thought I would buffoon it a bit.







And in the process reveal just how little it has to offer the users on OCN.


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14469451*
> Above post.


Dude, you said yourself that you like "FAST." SSD's are fast. n SSD's in RAID0 are n times faster. As far as the $/GB, I used an argumentative tool referred to as reductio ab absurdum to exemplify my point, if you want a real world consumer level example, here it is: I personally will never run a boot drive on my rig with less than 1TB of space. It is simply how I do things. To accomplish this with SSD's is far too expensive for my taste, therefor I use smaller HDD's in RAID so that I get the desired amount of drive space, with enhanced performance and redundancy, within my budget. Never looking back.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> *I personally will never run a boot drive on my rig with less than 1TB of space.* It is simply how I do things.


Oh my! That's just very "interesting".

Again, please don't misunderstand my correcting this. I am really not trying to be snippy, snarky, whatever the expression might be, because I know the mistake is _probably_ the result of a simple typo but:

_reductio ab absurdum_ in Latin would mean "reduction _away from_ absurdity". What I know you meant was reductio ad absurdum (ad = to <--> a/ab = away from) = "reduction _to_ absurdity".

The devil is, after all, in the details.


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14469780*
> ...please don't misunderstand my correcting this. I am really not trying to be snippy, snarky, whatever the expression might be, because I know the mistake is _probably_ the result of a simple typo but:
> 
> _reductio ab absurdum_ in Latin would mean "reduction _away from_ absurdity". What I know you meant was reductio ad absurdum (ad = to <--> a/ab = away from) = "reduction _to_ absurdity".
> 
> The devil is, after all, in the details.


Thanks for clarifying. Latin is tricky, especially when a keyboard is involved







.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Just for the record, guys, I changed my avatar, because Kahbrohn (and I thought he was a friend







) said my Daffy Duck avatar was as [email protected] and pathetic as I am.









Quote, Unquote!


Oh sure... Blame the old guy! Suuurrreeee.....

You needed an avatar with more personality! Thats all! Look how sexy that avatar looks! Your next avatar will be:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Oh my! That's just very "interesting".

Again, please don't misunderstand my correcting this. I am really not trying to be snippy, snarky, whatever the expression might be, because I know the mistake is _probably_ the result of a simple typo but:

_reductio ab absurdum_ in Latin would mean "reduction _away from_ absurdity". What I know you meant was reductio ad absurdum (ad = to <--> a/ab = away from) = "reduction _to_ absurdity".

The devil is, after all, in the details.










There has to be a reason that all new motherboards come with *Raid*








And it's not to get rid of all the bugs in the motherboard!








Even intel motherboards come with Raid


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay to get back off the topic my Full Coverage block is on the way.









EK Acetal model. Should I paint the front plate or should I leave it unpainted? If I paint should it be Black or Red? It's only there for stability not for cooling, so paint or don't paint?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Bun-ny

Hi Ceadderman,

to help install the water block on your CH IV, Get your self some M3 x 30 fan bolts, cut off the heads, screw them into the water block, this will make keeping the plastic bushes in place much easier than just using thermal paste method.

Steve


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bun-ny;14476988*
> Hi Ceadderman,
> 
> to help install the water block on your CH IV, Get your self some M3 x 30 fan bolts, cut off the heads, screw them into the water block, this will make keeping the plastic bushes in place much easier than just using thermal paste method.
> 
> Steve


D you have an pics showing what you mean about the plastic bushings? Are you speaking of the ones that are on the original Heatsinks?

The kit I'm getting(used) has everything in it so I'm not sure what you mean.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Bun-ny

Hi Ceadderman,

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109820278.pdf

Hope this explains it better.

Steve


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14467551*
> First off will your fans allow that? I'm sure they will but it's a question that still should be asked.
> 
> 2nd which BIOS are you using and which headers are you connected to.
> 
> 3rdly how are your headers set up in the BIOS? Are you running Max RPM of 500 or are you running minimum of 100?
> 
> The more information you can give me the better. Don't worry about divulging too much. The problem might be in one of the settings that you're not catching. Such as are you running your fans in PWM or DC? PWM could keep you from properly adjusting the speeds in the BIOS. Sure you could have all your settings in that part setup but it could be that PWM is interfering with your fans speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have 1 fan in the pwr header and the other in the cpu header. @ first i had a spliter with both on the cpu header and i was gonna turn it down to 50%. I have it on in bios set to manual and ste on 50%. I tried it on all headers and it does not work anymore its all @ 100%. I guess I could have burned somthing up with both on 1 header idk im waiting on crosshair v extreme anyways its a good thing bd will be out soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

@crunk... Wow how many watts are those fans that you could burn out the RPM setting? I would go into the BIOS and make sure that your power setting for you fans are DC and not PWM. I'm pretty sure mine are set to Manual and I've run 2 Yate Loon High Speeds on one header. I've had as many as three fans per header. That shouldn't make any difference so long as the combined wattage doesn't exceed the wattage output of the header.

@Bun-ny... Oh I see what you're saying use them as posts to align the washers and remove and replace them one by one with the mounting screws. Makes sense. Thanks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Bun-ny

Hi Ceadderman,

yep that's what I did, made it so much simpler, as the bushes are liable to move about otherwise.

Steve


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14477794*
> @crunk... Wow how many watts are those fans that you could burn out the RPM setting? I would go into the BIOS and make sure that your power setting for you fans are DC and not PWM. I'm pretty sure mine are set to Manual and I've run 2 Yate Loon High Speeds on one header. I've had as many as three fans per header. That shouldn't make any difference so long as the combined wattage doesn't exceed the wattage output of the header.
> 
> @Bun-ny... Oh I see what you're saying use them as posts to align the washers and remove and replace them one by one with the mounting screws. Makes sense. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well ***** beats me







this is what i have on it or had Here i have two of them i put both on 1 header and every since i did i caint adjust any now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;14477891*
> Well ***** beats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i have on it or had Here i have two of them i put both on 1 header and every since i did i caint adjust any now


My Yates are 6w each and I've had 3 on the same header with no issues so a header should provide 18w of power. I kind of doubt those fans are more than 9w each. So the only thing I can think of is your setting is incorrect in the Pwr Managment setup. You might try another pair of fans if you haven't already though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;14477891*
> Well ***** beats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i have on it or had Here i have two of them i put both on 1 header and every since i did i caint adjust any now


Hey Guys,

You do know that those fans are rated a 1.45 amps each.

That converts to....
View attachment 223149


Might be to much fan for that header.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14478496*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> You do know that those fans are rated a 1.45 amps each.
> 
> That converts to....
> View attachment 223149
> 
> 
> Might be to much fan for that header.


Damn! Didn't think they would rate that high.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Has anyone had a prob with the bios not being able to change the fan speed it use to but now after hooking up 2 4000rpm dalta fans I can not change the fan speed on any fan hook up on the motherboard.







the fans stay @ 100%


Try hooking them up individually to independent OPT fan headers. Then, in BIOS set to USER and select 50% for each header and see how that goes. Each fan header is supposed to work up to 24 watts.


----------



## Kahbrohn

As a side note... something is up with my MOBO. RAM slots 1, 2 & 4 will not take any RAM. It gives me the "it lights up but does not post" crap. When I tried RAM slot 3 it allowed me to post and finally boot but the MOBO is OC'ing in a random fashion and all on it's own! It's ALIVE! It booted once at an overclock of 3.5. Last boot had me at 3.7, the boot before that placed my RAM at 800Mhz (total instead of my normal 1600) and so forth. Anothert thing I noticed was my NB voltage was up in the 1.5 V range when I had it manually set for 1.2 V. That's not a good sign. Oh, and all of this without my touching ANYTHING within BIOS. Another funny issue is that whatever is happening, Windows 7 is detecting "new hardware" and requiring me to re-activate my copy of Windows 7. How's that for baffling???

I am figuring either my MOBO is physically shot or my BIOS is corrupted somehow... and I am thinking (all though I did take precautions) that I may have discharged static electricity somehow...







It's the ONLY possible explanation for such a sudden myriad of symptoms. Heck, last week I took it all apart to do maintenance on my water cooling system and a semiannual cleaning. Put it all back together and have been using the machine this past week with no issues.

I found this troubleshooting guide (and I highly recommend it for ANYONE having a problem of any sorts) by chance and ran through the whole check list. Even pulled and breadboarded the MOBO and the same thing.

And what caused this? I have no clue. All I did was pull out my GPU to re-seat one of the heat sinks on it and upon re-installing it, SHAZAM... all electron hell broke lose.

I am waiting for my local CompUSA to open up and see what MOBO's they have on the shelf. I may or may not be able to get my hand on another CH4F (depending on inventory) and since they are fashionably slow in getting the new breed of AMD boards in, no 990FX boards in sight either - Intel boards they are up to date but not AMD. Soooo... I may or may not (snif snif) be the continued proud owner of a CH4F...









And yes... thought about RMA'ing and all but at this point and time, Mrs. Kah and I need that computer up and frigging running. I "borrowed" my daughter's laptop while she is out taking the MCAT's today. Either way I'm hanging out here. Have come to make good friends and I have fun in this thread.


----------



## incurablegeek

Testing 1, 2, 3 ...


----------



## Kahbrohn

I stand corrected...

"Thou shall never doubteth ComUSA!"

As luck would have it, just as I arrive at the mobo shelves, the stocker is taking the first of 3 ASUS Sabertooth 990FX motherboards from the stocking cart and placing it on the syhelf. As soon as I saw it, I grabbed it scaring the kid to death in the process. He looked at me and just said that it was obvius that I knew what I wanted. I Looked back nd said "Yes, that's true. But if you want to really make my day, show me a Crosshair V Formula instead." - No dice. The only 990FX motherboard sold so far is in my hands...

So... I remain with ASUS motherboards. Once I take my mobo out I will contact ASUS tgo see if they will RMA it. If they do and it get's fixed, I will either build a second rig (for the wife) or I may sell it here at a nice discount. We will see... Right now it all depends on ASUS really.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> "Thou shall never doubteth ComUSA!"


Actually CompUSA is TigerDirect, same with CircuitCity and a number of others. - a pretty smart Italian guy whose name I can look up in case someone doubts me.

Dat's Right! Da Duck knows all!


----------



## Ceadderman

Kah... You did have that spot of trouble, might your connections have gotten roughed up in the process? I would disconnect everything make sure your Power Supply and your MoBo are fully seated and go from there.

When they got off with your system they might not been as genteel as they should have been. And considering where it was found, it would not surprise me in the least.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14487366*
> Kah... You did have that spot of trouble, might your connections have gotten roughed up in the process? I would disconnect everything make sure your Power Supply and your MoBo are fully seated and go from there.
> 
> When they got off with your system they might not been as genteel as they should have been. And considering where it was found, it would not surprise me in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I know... That was another reason why I tore everything out last weekend, cleaned and reassembled. I took a good 16 hours in doing so. Whatever I could not clean out with the electric duster (damn, that thing is nice to work with! highly recommended... good investment!), I used up the last of my cans of compressed air that I had laying around, specially in the RAM slots where I could reach better with the fine red extension.

I cleaned out all PSU connectors as well. I inserted one by one making sure all was tight and snug. Then, I made sure every wire on that plug as still tight and none where loose. I went through the whole process.

After that it worked perfectly fine until last night when I removed and replaced the GPU. In fact, it had been working prior to my removing the GPU. I noticed it was a couple degrees hotter than normal and that's when I noticed the loose heat sink.

BUT... I did re-do all of the PSU connections as well. That was one of the trouble shooting steps from that post over on Tom's that I followed. In following exactly tour thought process, I also took out the mobo las weekend and visually inspected it. I did notice a slight warp of the board but I am not sure that would have anything to do with my issue. I do intend on bringing this up with ASUS though and see if they will RMA. It's a damn nice board and I'd hate to loose it like this. I just feel like crap cuz I am almost positive it was me not discharging any ESD from myself before toying around last night.







<--- This is what I deserve. BUT, I did buy one of these now. Used them all the time in the Navy and never had an incident... except that once my elbow brushed up against a live 400V circuit... Yaozzers...


----------



## incurablegeek

Now if y'all do not reach out and lend a helping hand to our good friend *Kaboom*, well then I'll have no choice but to rekindle things here with a continuing expose of

"Why RAID Exists Only for the Entertainment of Fools, Drunks and Little Kids."

Now, c'mon guys, let's assist Kaboom in his hour of need!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Thanks ICG but I have it all covered now. This post is with the new Sabertooth 990FX installed. Real easy... simple... fast. Getting the RAID (your favorite subject now!) took about two mouse clicks and it was all back to normal. The only hard part is getting used to UEFI now.

Once I finish installing a few things, I will get online with ASUS to discuss my issue on the CH4F...

Right now, lemme finish re-installing the antivirus. I inadvertently installed the one on the mobo DVD by accident.

Boys and girls... never ever work on your 'puter without one of these on! $8.99 insuranrce!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Boys and girls... never ever work on your 'puter without one of these on! $8.99 insuranrce!


Yes, my friend, I now Never Forget my trusty wristband. I too learned the importance of that the hard way.

Glad you got your problem solved.

To all, my sincerest apologies and regrets: I really hated to resort to threats. But I just didn't know any other way to help Mr. Kaboom.

So for me RAID is no more - just a really bad memory of a really bad technology.


----------



## Ceadderman

I just remember to discharge every time before touching anything serious in my case. Not being smart just sayin. It's too bad about your board Kah, but at least you are ready to upgrade to BD if it ever releases.









~Ceadder


----------



## CloudCR

I have a quick question and didn't wanna make a whole thread for that







...

I OC'd my cpu yesterday and it's stable on IBT for an hour on very high and 10 hour prime can I call it a day and think it's finally stable?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I just remember to discharge every time before touching anything serious in my case. Not being smart just sayin. It's too bad about your board Kah, but at least you are ready to upgrade to BD if it ever releases.









~Ceadder










I know bro... and I deserve every single word or joke I get because of this. Was an electrician in the Navy and that was one of our cardinal rules. I did go through a motion to discharge (by touching any bare metal chassis part - that's why I have been a bit reluctant to paint the interior of my case til now). Either I did not do it enough or upon re-installing I forgot to discharge since I don't remember going through what I call a 4-point motion - I tough no less than 4 different points on the case. It's sort of my holy trinity thing, father, son and the holy ghost. That's how I remember. Also, if I get zapped good,I should be in good with the all mighty one upstairs!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudCR*


I have a quick question and didn't wanna make a whole thread for that







...

I OC'd my cpu yesterday and it's stable on IBT for an hour on very high and 10 hour prime can I call it a day and think it's finally stable?


How many runs was the IBT? The jury is out on what constitutes a good Prime95 run. More than half would say 24-hours. I have read by a good number of people that nothing less than 12 hours. At the end, it's all about how good you want to feel about it being stable. Wanna make sure, go for the 24-hour Prime95 run in blend. I see no way to escape saying that it is stable after a run like that.

1 hour of IBT is no slouch though.I have read people doing a 75 run on the highest setting they can achieve and call it a day if all is well.

But I will say this... I have had an IBT fail me and then a 16 hour Prime95 be completely stable. See why I say it's a bit hard to call? I suggest you take that 1-hour IBT and follow up with at least 16 hours of Prime95.


----------



## CloudCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14495728*
> How many runs was the IBT? The jury is out on what constitutes a good Prime95 run. More than half would say 24-hours. I have read by a good number of people that nothing less than 12 hours. At the end, it's all about how good you want to feel about it being stable. Wanna make sure, go for the 24-hour Prime95 run in blend. I see no way to escape saying that it is stable after a run like that.
> 
> 1 hour of IBT is no slouch though.I have read people doing a 75 run on the highest setting they can achieve and call it a day if all is well.
> 
> But I will say this... I have had an IBT fail me and then a 16 hour Prime95 be completely stable. See why I say it's a bit hard to call? I suggest you take that 1-hour IBT and follow up with at least 16 hours of Prime95.


Sounds good then... it was 20 runs on very high BTW... Now here's a funny thing I was playing BFBC2 and after 15 minutes in game it all crashed on me. increased the Vcore by 0.01 and I've been running it perfectly fine for the last 3 hours







looks like my new stability test will be that game after all it took only 15 minutes for it to detect an unstable overclock


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudCR;14497229*
> Sounds good then... it was 20 runs on very high BTW... Now here's a funny thing I was playing BFBC2 and after 15 minutes in game it all crashed on me. increased the Vcore by 0.01 and I've been running it perfectly fine for the last 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my new stability test will be that game after all it took only 15 minutes for it to detect an unstable overclock


Folding does the same thing for me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudCR;14497229*
> Sounds good then... it was 20 runs on very high BTW... Now here's a funny thing I was playing BFBC2 and after 15 minutes in game it all crashed on me. increased the Vcore by 0.01 and I've been running it perfectly fine for the last 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my new stability test will be that game after all it took only 15 minutes for it to detect an unstable overclock


Different demands when using a game benchmarking software. That .01 V you increased goes to show you how finicky overclocking can be sometimes. Glad you did find what seems to be a stable OC. So finicky that I have read of people having stable 24 hour Prime95 runs and fail a gaming benchmark like you just mentioned.

Folding (like Ceaddarman stated) is a good test as well... and a GOOD CAUSE as well!

20 runs isn't an hour though... more like 25 mins. I have read though that a good 20-25 run IBT is a good indicator that you should have a successful 24-hour Prime95 run -BUT- I have seen exceptions.


----------



## CloudCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14497852*
> Different demands when using a game benchmarking software. That .01 V you increased goes to show you how finicky overclocking can be sometimes. Glad you did find what seems to be a stable OC. So finicky that I have read of people having stable 24 hour Prime95 runs and fail a gaming benchmark like you just mentioned.
> 
> Folding (like Ceaddarman stated) is a good test as well... and a GOOD CAUSE as well!
> 
> 20 runs isn't an hour though... more like 25 mins. I have read though that a good 20-25 run IBT is a good indicator that you should have a successful 24-hour Prime95 run -BUT- I have seen exceptions.


Yup I'm glad it's fine now







I was feeling a bit frustrated when that happened BTW nope it took an hour I have a screenie here


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudCR;14498171*
> Yup I'm glad it's fine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling a bit frustrated when that happened BTW nope it took an hour I have a screenie here


To each there own when it comes to testing for stability. Myself I start with 20 passes of ITB on standard, than another run of ITB on maximum. Followed by 25-50 runs of LinX, than start running prime95 and continue till I can pass 24 hrs on blend, than finish off with a minimum of 8 hrs of Memtest86.

10-16 hrs IMHO is not near enough for the very reasons you've already seen. I've had prime95 fail at the 22 hr mark and talk about fun trying to find the reason at that point. It does make a difference from what I've experienced and considering how much I value my data, I really don't have any problem stress testing longer. It's far easier than learning your data is corrupt and irretrievable.

I was Folding during the Chimp Challenge this year with 30c ambient for 24 hrs a day over a seven day period and never had one issue with stability.

Here's a good bit of info concerning stability from Sargent In Arms RagingCain
http://www.overclock.net/13127125-post23.html
the entire thread is located here http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/990229-stress-testing-warning.html


----------



## yancyv8

Hey there, this is my first post in this thread and I'm not sure why since I've had this board for a few months now, but anyway. I have a problem......:/ When I first bought this board and got everything working, at one point, it shut one of my six cores off. I didn't know what to do at first since my sig rig was my first built PC. But I played around in the BIOS and found it and turned it back on. But yesterday, the power in my house went out a few times because of a big storm apparently. I turned my computer back on to say the BOOTMGR was missing. I was freaking out. I thought the power outages screwed it up. But again I went to the BIOS and changed the boot drive because it changed that for some reason as well. Anyone have a fix to the random changes of things in the BIOS?


----------



## kyleblanc

So I have had this board for almost a month now and everything has been fine up until this morning, when i power up my machine it is only saying that either 5 cores are activated or that i should press 4 for the Asus care unlocker. Even when i press DEL to get into BIOS it takes about 5 minutes to to open up the BIOS, the boot device LED is stuck on on the board and it goes no further. If i let it sit for almost 30 min, windows will finally boot up. anyone have any clue what is causing this to happen?


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow both similar issues, and in a row?









@kyle...were you installing a new update and was there a power outage in the middle of it? Seems like your update hung. The only time I ever have something like that happen to me is when I have a fairly long update that is particularly stubborn. Took forever to update SP1 for Win 7.









@yancey... No real way of changing a reset. I've had it happen to me when my board was fairly new. Did you fiddle with something in the back and possibly tap the CMOS reset button?... Well not really a worry. I'm on 1902 I think it is(might be mistaken), I know it's the one before the Bulldozer Beta BIOS. Anyway I never had a problem with the system doing it without prompting once I upgraded the BIOS. Don't just jump into the last BIOS as it's best to jump up little by little. You cannot go backward but you can go "W".









Hope this helps guys.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14509091*
> Wow both similar issues, and in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @yancey... No real way of changing a reset. I've had it happen to me when my board was fairly new. Did you fiddle with something in the back and possibly tap the CMOS reset button?... Well not really a worry. I'm on 1902 I think it is(might be mistaken), I know it's the one before the Bulldozer Beta BIOS. Anyway I never had a problem with the system doing it without prompting once I upgraded the BIOS. Don't just jump into the last BIOS as it's best to jump up little by little. You cannot go backward but you can go "W".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanx a lot btw. I def. didn't touch the CMOS but ya I had this problem when it was literally almost brand new. It never prompts me that's it doing it either but thank god for all the help on these forums or I wouldn't figure it out. XD

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Wow both similar issues, and in a row?










@kyle...were you installing a new update and was there a power outage in the middle of it? Seems like your update hung. The only time I ever have something like that happen to me is when I have a fairly long update that is particularly stubborn. Took forever to update SP1 for Win 7.









@yancey... No real way of changing a reset. I've had it happen to me when my board was fairly new. Did you fiddle with something in the back and possibly tap the CMOS reset button?... Well not really a worry. I'm on 1902 I think it is(might be mistaken), I know it's the one before the Bulldozer Beta BIOS. Anyway I never had a problem with the system doing it without prompting once I upgraded the BIOS. Don't just jump into the last BIOS as it's best to jump up little by little. You cannot go backward but you can go "W".









Hope this helps guys.









~Ceadder










Thanks alot Ceadder, it's a possibility that someone unplugged it while I was away during a recent storm, im installing win7 SP1 as I'm posting this, I'll see if that solves the problem, but would that prevent it from booting up with all 6 cores too? Thanks for what you said though


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleblanc*


Thanks alot Ceadder, it's a possibility that someone unplugged it while I was away during a recent storm, im installing win7 SP1 as I'm posting this, I'll see if that solves the problem, but would that prevent it from booting up with all 6 cores too? Thanks for what you said though


I'm on a Quad so I would have to say that you only use as many cores as you need with a Thuban. Cores dropping out would seem to be a power saving feature of AMD Thuban. I could be wrong though.

In any case in order to get SP1 to take I had to fix a couple "broken" issues with the software tool. Once I did that and I also disabled my firewalls to make sure that nothing was going to pooch the installation process, stupid thing finally installed. After 4 or 5 attempts. Admittedly the Firewall was overkill in hindsight but after being down for a week off and on with all the stupid failed updates, I was ready to kill. Soon as it took I went into Borderlands and took my frustrations out on the AI.









So guys...

*Pics below*

...Do I or don't I scuff, prime and paint the nickel plate on my CIVF Block?









I finally got my FC blcok.










~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleblanc*


So I have had this board for almost a month now and everything has been fine up until this morning, when i power up my machine it is only saying that either 5 cores are activated or that i should press 4 for the Asus care unlocker. Even when i press DEL to get into BIOS it takes about 5 minutes to to open up the BIOS, the boot device LED is stuck on on the board and it goes no further. If i let it sit for almost 30 min, windows will finally boot up. anyone have any clue what is causing this to happen?











Be sure to have ASUS Core Unlocker Disabled and CPU Core Activation on Auto. There are no power saving features with a 1090T that will deactivate a core. Windows updates should also have no effect on this. I'd also recommend running either Bios version 1304 or 1902 (I'm still running 1304 myself).

If you're planning to OC and need assistance with Bios settings send me a PM as I do have a basic Bios settings guide that may be of some assistance if you're not sure of what some of the settings do. I'd be more than happy to share if you're interested.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


...Do I or don't I scuff, prime and paint the nickel plate on my CIVF Block?









I finally got my FC blcok.









~Ceadder










Nice block Cman!!!!!

If it was me, and I wanted the paint to stay around for a while I'd scuff it up some. Maybe some 320 or 400 grit should do just fine. As an alternative you could prep the (outside surface) with alcohol and try that. That way if you ever wanted to go back to nickel finish the option would always be there.

How about a red and black instead of just red?


----------



## Play

Hi guys. Quite long time since last time i was here, well i finally manage to power up my system. One thing that pisses me of is that annoying message who appears during O.S. boot and says : '' Press 4 to launch Asus Core Unlocker '' . I disabled ASUS Core Unlocker and set CPU Core Activation on Auto in BIOS, and still appear. Is there a way to disable this for good? And if i press 4 i get no cores temperatures on Everest or HW Monitor, well somebody can explain me how this thing works? If i press 4, it says that 6 cores are activated but this makes no sense because my CPU is BE and got all 6 cores unlocked by manufacturer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Play*


Hi guys. Quite long time since last time i was here, well i finally manage to power up my system. One thing that pisses me of is that annoying message who appears during O.S. boot and says : '' Press 4 to launch Asus Core Unlocker '' . I disabled ASUS Core Unlocker and set CPU Core Activation on Auto in BIOS, and still appear. Is there a way to disable this for good? And if i press 4 i get no cores temperatures on Everest or HW Monitor, well somebody can explain me how this thing works? If i press 4, it says that 6 cores are activated but this makes no sense because my CPU is BE and got all 6 cores unlocked by manufacturer.


Nope there is no way to disable the Core Unlocker prompt in the Splash Screen. It'll be there til Armageddon and Cockroaches come.









And it will tell you how many Cores you have unlocked regardless of whether they were all there to begin with or not. Remember this is a computer. GIGO is alive and well no matter the manufacturer. You might have to take your OCD out for a couple Pints to soothe his aggravation.









@Sandman...Just want to paint the plate(if I paint it) not the screws. Or did you have something else in mind that I haven't thought of?









~Ceadder


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Be sure to have ASUS Core Unlocker Disabled and CPU Core Activation on Auto. There are no power saving features with a 1090T that will deactivate a core. Windows updates should also have no effect on this. I'd also recommend running either Bios version 1304 or 1902 (I'm still running 1304 myself).

If you're planning to OC and need assistance with Bios settings send me a PM as I do have a basic Bios settings guide that may be of some assistance if you're not sure of what some of the settings do. I'd be more than happy to share if you're interested.



Thanks for the tips, I might be sending you a PM in the near future, just a heads up hah.


----------



## NoGuru

Just picked up this board for benching. Coming from Intel and mostly Giga's has me scratching my head a bit. Hoping to have this 1100T to 6.5 within a two week time frame so I'm sure I will have lots of questions for you guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

6.5Ghz







I'm assuming you have a Liquid Nitrogen pot? Either that or you intend to use a Chiller or Phase cooling setup?









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14515434*
> 6.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you have a Liquid Nitrogen pot? Either that or you intend to use a Chiller or Phase cooling setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Oh for sure that will be on LN2. I picked up the board and chip yesterday for this event http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/1074127-overclock-net-presents-august-ice-extreme.html
So if anyone has any quick tips or anything for this board please fill me in.
I have only been in the BIOS for a minute but I plan on cranking the vcore and NB volts. Guess I need to find the VTT as well.


----------



## Rocket Dog

Anyone tried the BD beta BIOS on the Extreme?

Just flashed and so far it's crap for my 1075T!

C&Q and C1E actually work now though.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14521202*
> Anyone tried the BD beta BIOS on the Extreme?
> 
> Just flashed and so far it's crap for my 1075T!
> 
> C&Q and C1E actually work now though.


Didn't they say that BIOS was only for Bulldozer chips?

Edit: If you're talking about BIOS 3017, here's a direct quote from the Asus download site "For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!"


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Didn't they say that BIOS was only for Bulldozer chips?

Edit: If you're talking about BIOS 3017, here's a direct quote from the Asus download site "For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!"


It won't hurt them, The boards will more then likely be flashed with Phenom 2's in them









No damage as of yet, RAM overclocking seems much better but my 1075t is clocking worse


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*


It won't hurt them, The boards will more then likely be flashed with Phenom 2's in them









No damage as of yet, RAM overclocking seems much better but my 1075t is clocking worse










True it's probably not going to hurt anything, but if Asus says don't use it I don't see why you would. You yourself said it's hurt your overclocking.


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


True it's probably not going to hurt anything, but if Asus says don't use it I don't see why you would. You yourself said it's hurt your overclocking.


I'm just bored and fancy a play though


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ok... this is as good a place as any to ask this question.

How can I (or is there a) test to check and see if a motherboard is shorting against a case?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Hoping to have this 1100T to 6.5 within a two week time frame so I'm sure I will have lots of questions for you guys.


Interesting considering that the 1100T was an already in-house overclocked 1090T marketing gimmick, and an aged one at that.

6.5 = ? 6.5 GHz.???

Damn, I am definitely not taking the right drugs!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ok... this is as good a place as any to ask this question.

How can I (or is there a) test to check and see if a motherboard is shorting against a case?


Well you could remount the board using glass washers to get it away from the MoBo tray. I would make sure that all my standoffs were hand tight with a reasonable tuck from a Phillips or Socket driver and then follow the process to the end. If it doesn't clean it up, then maybe you have one or more connectors in the wrong place.









~Ceadder


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ok... this is as good a place as any to ask this question.

How can I (or is there a) test to check and see if a motherboard is shorting against a case?


Do you have an ohmmeter? Generally very high resistance should be good and a short, well... not so good.

Ground points to case should be a short, but you can test from each pin on power connections (realizing which are grounds obviously) and test away.

Signals to case can be a bit harder as you can read thru components to ground and it is uncertain exactly what to expect without schematics from the board manufacturer.

I recently had trouble after (re)installing a UV CCFL lighting set, that my computer would hard lock, and my GTX280 green OK LED would go red when I turned on the light. Eventually I found the wire had a small strip in the covering that allowed a short to ground of the 12vdc supply which caused the trouble, if it was close enough to the optical drive the assembly was set on, to actually short. Moving the case around might keep the wire far enough away not to short.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Interesting considering that the 1100T was an already in-house overclocked 1090T marketing gimmick, and an aged one at that.

6.5 = ? 6.5 GHz.???

Damn, I am definitely not taking the right drugs!


Well I wanted a 1090 but they had none in stock and I am a compulsive buyer.

Yes 6.5+ GHz

Why, what kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## incurablegeek

OK, it's the PITA Duck here trying to profit from Kahbrohn's misery.









Why are most stand-offs made of brass? Agree, brass is not as conductive as copper, but it is still conductive.
Quote:


> Brass is only 28% as conductive as copper. Some bronzes are as low as 7% as conductive as copper!


So wouldn't the brass standoffs that most of us use short out a motherboard almost as would direct contact to the case or a case w/out a mobo tray?

The reason I ask is that I am building two computers for friends (yes, I do have friends







) and the cases I purchased do not have trays.

(Damn! I just noticed that someone actually upped my Rep to 10! Did I really, truly say something noteworthy







or was it simply a kind gesture rooted in pity??







)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14526216*
> OK, it's the PITA Duck here trying to profit from Kahbrohn's misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are most stand-offs made of brass? Agree, brass is not as conductive as copper, but it is still conductive.
> 
> So wouldn't the brass standoffs that most of us use short out a motherboard almost as would direct contact to the case or a case w/out a mobo tray?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I am building two computers for friends (yes, I do have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the cases I purchased do not have trays.


Those standoffs are grounding spots, more or less. I'm not entirely sure that all standoffs are brass though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14526216*
> OK, it's the PITA Duck here trying to profit from Kahbrohn's misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are most stand-offs made of brass? Agree, brass is not as conductive as copper, but it is still conductive.
> 
> So wouldn't the brass standoffs that most of us use short out a motherboard almost as would direct contact to the case or a case w/out a mobo tray?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I am building two computers for friends (yes, I do have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the cases I purchased do not have trays.


Conductivity to the case as a ground is a good thing! The case can act as a shield helping to prevent EMI/RFI induced onto the mobo. That is why the pcb has ground contacts on the bottom & top of the mobo at the holes for screw mounting of the mobo. The side panels have little fingers with bumps or similar for the ability to get good conduction so all the case parts are "grounded" and/or helping with the protection.

Conductivity isn't so critical in this instance so the low grade metal is more than sufficient for the purpose at hand. Some brass connectors are brass plated rather than solid brass or vice versa, mostly in relevance to production costs control. (whew what a mouthful).

Bit of "useless" information: the exterior of a wire is what conducts electric. Solid wire, of the same gauge as stranded wire, of the same metal, is less conductive than the stranded wire.

For those that know (Stripes) "Army Training, Sir".


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome movie Stripes. One of my favorite Bill Murray/Harold Ramis flicks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14526216*
> OK, it's the PITA Duck here trying to profit from Kahbrohn's misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are most stand-offs made of brass? Agree, brass is not as conductive as copper, but it is still conductive.
> 
> So wouldn't the brass standoffs that most of us use short out a motherboard almost as would direct contact to the case or a case w/out a mobo tray?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I am building two computers for friends (yes, I do have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the cases I purchased do not have trays.
> 
> (Damn! I just noticed that someone actually upped my Rep to 10! Did I really, truly say something noteworthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or was it simply a kind gesture rooted in pity??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


brass is good because it not eclectically corrosive from electrical arcing this helps maintain good contact

all 9 motherboard mounting holes must have good contact with the motherboard tray and/or case


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Those standoffs are grounding spots, more or less.


Aha! So I'm safe then on this new case w/out motherboard tray to just lay the motherboard on those stands that appear to be screw-in points just like stand-offs? (damn that was a crappy description but it is a bit late in the eve)
Quote:


> I'm not entirely sure that all standoffs are brass though.


Quite true. Some of them appear to be plastic (_*does not* conduc_t) as well, though most offerings do seem to be brass (_*does* conduct_).


----------



## Kahbrohn

I actually came across this page which is fairly good at helping anyone to "prevent/avoid" grounding or shorting. Yes, I took the image from there as my avatar after the "oh so noobiness" accident I just did. Think it's appropriate for the time being.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14525409*
> Well you could remount the board using glass washers to get it away from the MoBo tray. I would make sure that all my standoffs were hand tight with a reasonable tuck from a Phillips or Socket driver and then follow the process to the end. If it doesn't clean it up, then maybe you have one or more connectors in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ok... I checked the placement of standoffs and I should be good. Never had issues with the screws that fasten the mobo to the case so I should be good. As for washers, I did think of this but I would still be in "metallic contact" with the case via the threads I believe. Interesting couple of other posts bringing up the lessened conductivity of brass. I have read of plastic standoff but in relation to older mobos and cases. Personally never seen then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker;14525747*
> Do you have an ohmmeter? Generally very high resistance should be good and a short, well... not so good.
> 
> Ground points to case should be a short, but you can test from each pin on power connections (realizing which are grounds obviously) and test away.
> 
> Signals to case can be a bit harder as you can read thru components to ground and it is uncertain exactly what to expect without schematics from the board manufacturer.
> 
> I recently had trouble after (re)installing a UV CCFL lighting set, that my computer would hard lock, and my GTX280 green OK LED would go red when I turned on the light. Eventually I found the wire had a small strip in the covering that allowed a short to ground of the 12vdc supply which caused the trouble, if it was close enough to the optical drive the assembly was set on, to actually short. Moving the case around might keep the wire far enough away not to short.


Yes I have an ohm meter... I should! Was an electrician in the Navy and my son is finishing electrical engineering school so shame on me if I didn't.

You kinda took me in a direction I wanted to go in and for which I was not specific in my original post. Let me take advantage of the fact that my case is empty and start checking for shorts/grounds. I guess that the only low resistance reading should be black PSU wires (ground) to the case then, right? All other colored wires should show infinity or damn high resistance readings.

I think that once my new mobo arrives, I'll install it and before hooking anything up I'll go around checking as well. Maybe I can also simulate a short/ground (without powering up the rig) and take ohm meter readings along with pix for other member's benefit.

Stripes... one of my all time favorite movies. Like the spatula scene!!!


----------



## Sync_Bit

Hope some one else has already ran into this or knows the answer as I am pulling my hair out trying to get this correct.

The issue I am having is that I have a Crucial C300 128Gig SATA III SSD, I have read the SSD threads and the install guide on it several times over and have followed each point, I now have my SSD installed but I am seeing in HD Tune that my speeds are very low {around 275Meg instead of 375+} and under the INFO tab it is showing me that it is running as a SATA II device.

I have upgraded the firmware on the SSD from 006 to 007.
I updated my Moterboard BIOS from 1203 to 1304.
I Installed WIN 7 Ultimate in IDE mode than changed the Registry from IDE to AHCI.
I set my BIOS to AHCI and when WIN 7 booted it installed the correct drivers.

I have only the SSD and a DVD installed in the SATA slots 1 & 2
I have set the BIOS SATA ports to SATA III after not seeing any difference when set to Auto.

I have attached a screen shot showing the Info tab for HD Tune... I am hoping that someone knows the trick to get this running on at the speed that I paid for...

Thank in advance for any and all help...


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



all 9 motherboard mounting holes must have good contact with the motherboard tray and/or case


Tweeky, that was HUGE! I thought just the opposite, until I actually started to think - and do some reading. There are many gradients of conductivity amongst the metals, silver (Ag) and copper (Cu) being at the very top. The fact that brass is 28% less conductive or only 28% as conductive (I forget which it is) still says that, like all metals, it does conduct electricity well.

The non-corrosion part never occurred to me.

Damn, you guys on OCN be knowing things!










Hey Kahbrohn, with you burning up motherboards as quickly as they are delivered, I could send you my Gigabyte UD3. By now I think it's impervious to "static cling".









My UD3 board also is quite smart. It knows its way back and forth to RMA very well!


----------



## Bradford1040

wow all these shorting out problems? I know a friend of mine has a bit of a prob as well but it seems to be with the Cooler Master 932 and 942 not the board as he has a different board and they are talking about this same prob on the CM thread


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


wow all these shorting out problems? I know a friend of mine has a bit of a prob as well but it seems to be with the Cooler Master 932 and 942 not the board as he has a different board and they are talking about this same prob on the CM thread


I don't think they are multiple problems. I think it's just people trying to help me out with a concern that I have.

I just fried my CH4F mobo due to static electricity. Am waiting for my C5F (in transit) to get in. In the meantime, I am just running through different things that could have gone wrong in my particular case and am taking advantage that mu rig is disassembled to check things out. In other words... I am covering my bases. Mrs. Kah is an unhappy camper right now and she wields a vicious whirlwind frying pan!

But... what you mention regarding the case makes sense and what I am after does kinda go in that direction. Didn't think about checking the case thread. Thanks though!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Tweeky, that was HUGE! I thought just the opposite, until I actually started to think - and do some reading. There are many gradients of conductivity amongst the metals, silver (Ag) and copper (Cu) being at the very top. The fact that brass is 28% less conductive or only 28% as conductive (I forget which it is) still says that, like all metals, it does conduct electricity well.

The non-corrosion part never occurred to me.

Damn, you guys on OCN be knowing things!









Hey Kahbrohn, with you burning up motherboards as quickly as they are delivered, I could send you my Gigabyte UD3. By now I think it's impervious to "static cling".









My UD3 board also is quite smart. It knows its way back and forth to RMA very well!











(SIGH)

At least you called me Kahbrohn instead of Kah-boom!









But seriously though... That thread I posted a few posts back has a tip to "not overtighten" the mobo screws. I like to tighten them so who knows if I did overtighten or not. Now that I watercool I really do not have a need to. Before I used to use big and heavy air coolers so I would tighten with the intent to mitigate the air coolers weight against the mobo.

I guess this is where I will say that "I need to loosen up a bit" on that. (I was gonna say "I need to loosen up a bit on my screws" but then SOMEONE will come, quote me and place that as their signature quote).

This evening I plan on a fun-filled ohm meter reading session between all of the plugs on the PSU with the case itself. Molex connectors and the power connectors for the CPU and GPU's is easy enough. It's those small pesky SATA connectors that have me stumped. Ideas?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14531234*
> wow all these shorting out problems? I know a friend of mine has a bit of a prob as well but it seems to be with the Cooler Master 932 and 942 not the board as he has a different board and they are talking about this same prob on the CM thread


Yeah it's not the 932, it's the X(942) that has the shorting problem but it's only the early ones to my knowledge and it was actually a grounding issue in the I/O pcb. Either the screws weren't tight enough, causing a short. Or there was bare metal in the location and the gap between it and the the pcb was narrow enough to carry a charge, causing a short.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

I am reading, literally all over the net, that motherboards when they are fried no longer make a crisp, zappy sound that you can actually put to music if you're so inclined.

Nope, it seems that the sound is much more manly and assertive now:

KABOOM!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14532160*
> (SIGH)
> 
> At least you called me Kahbrohn instead of Kah-boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously though... That thread I posted a few posts back has a tip to "not overtighten" the mobo screws. I like to tighten them so who knows if I did overtighten or not. Now that I watercool I really do not have a need to. Before I used to use big and heavy air coolers so I would tighten with the intent to mitigate the air coolers weight against the mobo.
> 
> I guess this is where I will say that "I need to loosen up a bit" on that. (I was gonna say "I need to loosen up a bit on my screws" but then SOMEONE will come, quote me and place that as their signature quote).
> 
> This evening I plan on a fun-filled ohm meter reading session between all of the plugs on the PSU with the case itself. Molex connectors and the power connectors for the CPU and GPU's is easy enough. It's those small pesky SATA connectors that have me stumped. Ideas?


do not touch a live one and a ground at the same time with the probe


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;14530095*
> Hope some one else has already ran into this or knows the answer as I am pulling my hair out trying to get this correct.
> 
> The issue I am having is that I have a Crucial C300 128Gig SATA III SSD, I have read the SSD threads and the install guide on it several times over and have followed each point, I now have my SSD installed but I am seeing in HD Tune that my speeds are very low {around 275Meg instead of 375+} and under the INFO tab it is showing me that it is running as a SATA II device.
> 
> I have upgraded the firmware on the SSD from 006 to 007.
> I updated my Moterboard BIOS from 1203 to 1304.
> I Installed WIN 7 Ultimate in IDE mode than changed the Registry from IDE to AHCI.
> I set my BIOS to AHCI and when WIN 7 booted it installed the correct drivers.
> 
> I have only the SSD and a DVD installed in the SATA slots 1 & 2
> I have set the BIOS SATA ports to SATA III after not seeing any difference when set to Auto.
> 
> I have attached a screen shot showing the Info tab for HD Tune... I am hoping that someone knows the trick to get this running on at the speed that I paid for...
> 
> Thank in advance for any and all help...


Try moving the DVD to port 5 or 6 and set them to IDE in the BIOS.

Leave the SSD in port 1 in AHCI mode.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14536440*
> Try moving the DVD to port 5 or 6 and set them to IDE in the BIOS.
> 
> Leave the SSD in port 1 in AHCI mode.


I tried your advice and sadly no change at all... I even updated my M/B BIOS to 1902 just to see if it would help and again nothing... I loaded the AHCI driver that came with the M/B and now the SSD shows up as a SCSI device and I cannot see in HD Tune if it is running SATA II or III, but I can tell from the speeds it is the same, still getting around 275MB, so I really am stumped on this one...

Any idea's ???

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;14536930*
> I tried your advice and sadly no change at all... I even updated my M/B BIOS to 1902 just to see if it would help and again nothing... I loaded the AHCI driver that came with the M/B and now the SSD shows up as a SCSI device and I cannot see in HD Tune if it is running SATA II or III, but I can tell from the speeds it is the same, still getting around 275MB, so I really am stumped on this one...
> 
> Any idea's ???
> 
> Many thanks in advance...


Go to the ASUS site and download the SATA driver for the AMD 990 FX Sabertooth mobo. This is the one I use on my 6 SSD RAID strip. I did improved my Read/Write speed.
View attachment 223895


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14532160*
> I guess this is where I will say that "I need to loosen up a bit" on that. (I was gonna say "I need to loosen up a bit on my screws" but then SOMEONE will come, quote me and place that as their signature quote).


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14532160*
> This evening I plan on a fun-filled ohm meter reading session between all of the plugs on the PSU with the case itself. Molex connectors and the power connectors for the CPU and GPU's is easy enough. It's those small pesky SATA connectors that have me stumped. Ideas?


Yeah, I got one. Got any spare cables? Cut the connector off, strip the wires and separate them well, and probe away with the other end plugged in. I have done this myself before. IIRC there are only 7 wires in the cable.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14536372*
> do not touch a live one and a ground at the same time with the probe


AAAWWWW Tweeky, you got no sense of adventure...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14536372*
> do not touch a live one and a ground at the same time with the probe


Agreed... Resistance readings are always done with a powered down system. That I remember.

But I appreciate the tip. With my record so far...


----------



## MasterOP

Hey, I've just got my CIVF, and I've been overclocking it a bit. I've got two questions:

1) I want the computer to run in near-silent mode sometimes, and jet engine taking off when I'm out of the house and don't have to hear it folding. I can set my 6850's fan speed through AMD Vision and set my profiles, and change that while in windows, but the only way I have to change my CPU fan speed is in the BIOS. Is there a way to set fan speed profiles from windows?

2) I did my overclock by upping the FSB speed to 240. Should I leave it at 200 and change the multiplier instead? What's the difference between say 16x240 and 19x200? Is one going to be better/more efficient than the other?


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOP;14545003*
> Hey, I've just got my CIVF, and I've been overclocking it a bit. I've got two questions:
> 
> 1) I want the computer to run in near-silent mode sometimes, and jet engine taking off when I'm out of the house and don't have to hear it folding. I can set my 6850's fan speed through AMD Vision and set my profiles, and change that while in windows, but the only way I have to change my CPU fan speed is in the BIOS. Is there a way to set fan speed profiles from windows?
> 
> 2) I did my overclock by upping the FSB speed to 240. Should I leave it at 200 and change the multiplier instead? What's the difference between say 16x240 and 19x200? Is one going to be better/more efficient than the other?


1. Give Speedfan a try and see if it lets you do what you want.

2. The difference is the multiplier only effects the processor. Adjusting your base also overclocks other portions of your system such as your memory. If you memory is able to hold stable at its now overclocked value no reason not to keep it as is really. You can also do a combination of both in order to best get both the memory and cpu speeds you desire.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14538151*
> Go to the ASUS site and download the SATA driver for the AMD 990 FX Sabertooth mobo. This is the one I use on my 6 SSD RAID strip. I did improved my Read/Write speed.
> View attachment 223895


Thanks for the info but again no luck, the driver would not run my chip is a JB363 and in Device Manager it was failing.

I did however fallback on my training to my very first build a [email protected] many years ago and what I did got me running much faster than I was and more inline with spec of my SSD... This is how I solved the issue.

- I wiped the SSD completely.
- I connected the SSD to SATA slot 1 {AHCI} and the DVD to slot 6 {IDE}, also in BIOS set the speed to SATA III instead of auto.
- I used the great SSD write-up here http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-win-7-ssds-setup-secrets.html. Please note I did not change the registry for msahci, see below for reason.

- But the big difference is that instead of using thw WIN 7 AHCI driver, during the custom install on WIN 7 I loaded the AMD ACHI driver from a USB drive that came with the install CD for the Crosshair IV board, I checked for hours online yesterday and could not find a new release that worked with my controller chip so this is the one for this M/B.

This pushed me over 100Meg faster reads in HD Tune and over 150 points higher score with AS SSD benchmark, also I am not seeing the drops when running HD Tune it is more constant... Just for ****s and giggles this morning after testing again and making these screen shots, I went into the registry and changed the msahci from 3 to 0 and re-ran both tests and with HD Tune I could see the sharp drops in read speed, and I was 21 pionts lower with AS SSD, so I put it back to 3...

Thanks again for the help, and I hope my trouble shooting and fix posted here helps someone else, one less headache for someone to deal with...


----------



## bo40

as an update to my airconditioned computer case it has been and still is awsome no condensation problems and as from start up is still insanely cool and to add i am not running liquid at all at this time my cpu cooler is a 6 year old asus silent square


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14556829*
> as an update to my airconditioned computer case it has been and still is awsome no condensation problems and as from start up is still insanely cool and to add i am not running liquid at all at this time my cpu cooler is a 6 year old asus silent square


What clocks are you running at?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14558393*
> What clocks are you running at?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948429


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. I'll stick with my foray into water but that's awesome possum!









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

I'mmmmm baaaaaaacccccckkkkkk!

Well I FINALLY am up and running... well, my rig is. Winds up being it was not me, no ESD (Electro Static Discharge) or anything like that.

****ed PSU (sigh). Tried the new PSU on the old CH4F and no go though so my having to get new mobo was required. When I get a budget I may get a better PSU but so far this one is nice. Quiet. Not as hot as the previous one. Have a nice little tester that helped me out also.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice! I need to get me one of those. How much that set you back and where'd you get it Kah? If you don't mind me asking of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mr.Steve

Cheddar Man! like the new avy


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14565745*
> Nice! I need to get me one of those. How much that set you back and where'd you get it Kah? If you don't mind me asking of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


$16.99 here in PR but I see it as low as $13.99 in the US. Thermltake has one that is like $5-6 bucks cheaper but it's not as flexible as this one is. This ULTRA does power SATA checks and all.


----------



## incurablegeek

Ah, KaBoom, once again you show how helpless you are without me.

Yeh, that little tester is a good yes-no, on-off indicator but it really tells you nothing. I know. I got one. Actually I got everything.

Worked nicely 'till I dropped it on a soft carpeted floor (and then stepped on it)

I just got this one and .... it's Much Much Prettier!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899161001

Late Edition

I found this over at Amazon and immediately thought of the Dr. K.

Seriously, it's said to be easy to follow, simple and easy for the beginner and has some nice "fun-to-do coloring and follow-the-dots exercises" in the appendix. All in all a worthy addition to one's library.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14568880*
> Ah, KaBoom, once again you show how helpless you are without me.
> 
> Yeh, that little tester is a good yes-no, on-off indicator but it really tells you nothing. I know. I got one. Actually I got everything.
> 
> Worked nicely 'till I dropped it on a soft carpeted floor (and then stepped on it)
> 
> I just got this one and .... it's Much Much Prettier!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899161001


Yeah... but... but... but... can it make COFFEE!!!!????!!!!

(j/k... Nice. I just came across that ULTRA while looking for the new PSU and decided it would help me out. Like you said, yes/no but then again, that's all I needed to know. As fast as I blow up mobos, I don't have time to waste until I can blow more of 'em up!)

Also... We don't need no stinkin' books! THIS... IS... O-C-NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Cheddar Man! like the new avy










Thanks. Pulled it from Photobucket search of Sith pics and added text.









@Kah... okay kewl beans bro. I'll take a look round see what I can find here. PR is the States, just not in an official Red tape capacity.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks. Pulled it from Photobucket search of Sith pics and added text.









@Kah... okay kewl beans bro. I'll take a look round see what I can find here. PR is the States, just not in an official Red tape capacity.









~Ceadder










Yeah... we are like the gray market area!


----------



## bo40

Ceadder i would like your opinion my sli rig has a 1075 and a 980a ddr2 motherboard i just changed memory in 1 of my crossfire machines so i have 16 gigs of 1333 memory im thinking of replaceing my mb in the sli machine with a sabertooth and this 1333 memory do you think that upgrade will be worthwhile


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Ceadder i would like your opinion my sli rig has a 1075 and a 980a ddr2 motherboard i just changed memory in 1 of my crossfire machines so i have 16 gigs of 1333 memory im thinking of replaceing my mb in the sli machine with a sabertooth and this 1333 memory do you think that upgrade will be worthwhile


Will work if it's ddr3. Won't work if it's ddr2. But as cheap as RAM is these days if it's ddr2, you can get a reasonable pair of 4gig sticks for what it used to cost to get a pair of 2 gig sticks. And for sure upgrading would be worthwhile. We're OCN, it's *always* worthwhile.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Will work if it's ddr3. Won't work if it's ddr2. But as cheap as RAM is these days if it's ddr2, you can get a reasonable pair of 4gig sticks for what it used to cost to get a pair of 2 gig sticks. And for sure upgrading would be worthwhile. We're OCN, it's *always* worthwhile.









~Ceadder










pulled the 16 gigs ddr3 1333 out of my extreme and replaced it with 16 gigs 1600 thanks a lot


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Ceadder i would like your opinion my sli rig has a 1075 and a 980a ddr2 motherboard i just changed memory in 1 of my crossfire machines so i have 16 gigs of 1333 memory im thinking of replaceing my mb in the sli machine with a sabertooth and this 1333 memory do you think that upgrade will be worthwhile



980A chipset was DDR3 not DDR2 msi and asus made them I don't think any others did but not sure the asus was m4n98td-evo which I still own and the msi was about the same only it had 3 way sli vs 2 way


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


980A chipset was DDR3 not DDR2 msi and asus made them I don't think any others did but not sure the asus was m4n98td-evo which I still own and the msi was about the same only it had 3 way sli vs 2 way


sorry to inform you but 1,st asus released 980a with ddr2 and it is 3 way sli it is the m4n82 deluxe wish it was ddr3 but its not so im gonna replace it with a sabertooth and the 16 gigs of 1333 i pulled out of my crosshair IV extreme but i really thank you for your input


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


sorry to inform you but 1,st asus released 980a with ddr2 this one is m4n82 deluxe wish it was ddr3 but its not so im gonna replace it with a sabertooth and the 16 gigs of 1333 i pulled out of my crosshair IV extreme but i really thank you for your input


oh dam sorry I really did not know, I was under the impression that all 980a were ddr3 because of the sli site only showed those two boards


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


oh dam sorry I really did not know, I was under the impression that all 980a were ddr3 because of the sli site only showed those two boards


yeah asus released the m4n82 deluxe that was ddr2 and 3 way sli capable then after it was out about 2 months they pulled it and it came back out with different numbers and ddr3 and only 2 way sli


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


yeah asus released the m4n82 deluxe that was ddr2 and 3 way sli capable then after it was out about 2 months they pulled it and it came back out with different numbers and ddr3 and only 2 way sli


2 months and you got the good fortune of being the first in line wow that sucked. sorry man about the mix up on ddr stuff earlier, I see why I did not know and should of done a little home work before I opened my mouth and tried to swallow my foot lol, (size 11 1/2 is not easy to get down ether)


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14595433*
> 2 months and you got the good fortune of being the first in line wow that sucked. sorry man about the mix up on ddr stuff earlier, I see why I did not know and should of done a little home work before I opened my mouth and tried to swallow my foot lol, (size 11 1/2 is not easy to get down ether)


hey we all fubu sometimes but still glad for your input


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14596255*
> hey we all fubu sometimes but still glad for your input


well FYI if the Saber you are talking about is the 990fx I have to say it is one bad board (bad as in great) I got my system 100% stable for the first time ever it feels like and things (game and such) seem to run much smoother, in fact the only prob I am having which at the moment seems to be averted is Nvidia driver probs but 280.26 seems to be the stability king now just need a little of 258 and 266 proformance in it and we will be nipping at sandy bridges heals again


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14596353*
> well FYI if the Saber you are talking about is the 990fx I have to say it is one bad board (bad as in great) I got my system 100% stable for the first time ever it feels like and things (game and such) seem to run much smoother, in fact the only prob I am having which at the moment seems to be averted is Nvidia driver probs but 280.26 seems to be the stability king now just need a little of 258 and 266 proformance in it and we will be nipping at sandy bridges heals again


very glad for your input because thats the board i wanted it will keep me from having to buy new video cards and i allready have the 1075 and 16 gigs of ddr3 1333 memory so all i have to buy is the motherboard


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*


Thanks for the info but again no luck, the driver would not run my chip is a JB363 and in Device Manager it was failing.

I did however fallback on my training to my very first build a [email protected] many years ago and what I did got me running much faster than I was and more inline with spec of my SSD... This is how I solved the issue.

- I wiped the SSD completely.
- I connected the SSD to SATA slot 1 {AHCI} and the DVD to slot 6 {IDE}, also in BIOS set the speed to SATA III instead of auto.
- I used the great SSD write-up here http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-...p-secrets.html. Please note I did not change the registry for msahci, see below for reason.

- But the big difference is that instead of using thw WIN 7 AHCI driver, during the custom install on WIN 7 I loaded the AMD ACHI driver from a USB drive that came with the install CD for the Crosshair IV board, I checked for hours online yesterday and could not find a new release that worked with my controller chip so this is the one for this M/B.

This pushed me over 100Meg faster reads in HD Tune and over 150 points higher score with AS SSD benchmark, also I am not seeing the drops when running HD Tune it is more constant... Just for ****s and giggles this morning after testing again and making these screen shots, I went into the registry and changed the msahci from 3 to 0 and re-ran both tests and with HD Tune I could see the sharp drops in read speed, and I was 21 pionts lower with AS SSD, so I put it back to 3...

Thanks again for the help, and I hope my trouble shooting and fix posted here helps someone else, one less headache for someone to deal with...



Above is what I posted after getting the SSD as my bootdrive and is working fine, my question is what do you think I should do for the following:

- 1X SSD (for WIN 7 only) - SATA 6Gb/s
- 4X WD 750Gig HDD's want to run in RAID 10 - SATA 3Gb/s
- 1X DVD+RW
- 1X BD+RW

Since the Crosshair IV M/B has 6 SATA slots that can run at SATA 6Gb/s and 1 SATA slot for SATA 3Gb/s and I only want / need the SSD to connect at SATA 6Gb/s the RAID array for the HDD's and ODD can run and at SATA 3Gb/s speeds is fine by me, I have tried the following but run into issues

SATA slots 1-6
--------------
Slot 1 - SSD
Slots 2-5 RAID 10
Slot 6 DVD
Then the BD is connected into the on-board SATA 3Gb/s right next to the RED SATA connectors, it's not configurable in BIOS (that I can find) and set to IDE from what I can see by moving the SSD to it and trying to boot, it worked but was very slow...

My issue is that in order to setup a RAID array I must choose RAID for SATA slots 1-4 and my options for 5&6 are either RAID or IDE, if I set slots 1-4 to AHCI but than I cannot make the RAID 10 array...

I am getting much faster SSD speeds with setting 1-4 AHCI, but I would like to know if anyone has sloved this by getting the high speed as checking what my options are in the BIOS it really is limited...

Thanks in advance for any and all help...


----------



## kotipelto

ive had this board for almost a year now. i am new to overclocking and have lots of questions about how to and if this is a good overclock. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1956889. also i am using all 4 of my dimms with 8 gig of memory. how much more voltage should i apply using all of my dimms. they default at 1.5 i beleive.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotipelto;14615356*
> ive had this board for almost a year now. i am new to overclocking and have lots of questions about how to and if this is a good overclock. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1956889. also i am using all 4 of my dimms with 8 gig of memory. how much more voltage should i apply using all of my dimms. they default at 1.5 i beleive.


There is a lot of articles around the forum on how to OC. I would do as much research as possible and come back with specific questions.
As far as the RAM, you may not need to bump it at all, just have to test for stability.

I have owned this board for a little over a week, I am liking it. Reached 4.7 with my 1100T but sold that a picked up a 1090T for the event at MC this weekend. It will be streamed and I will post a link if i can remember.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;14612550*
> Above is what I posted after getting the SSD as my bootdrive and is working fine, my question is what do you think I should do for the following:
> 
> - 1X SSD (for WIN 7 only) - SATA 6Gb/s
> - 4X WD 750Gig HDD's want to run in RAID 10 - SATA 3Gb/s
> - 1X DVD+RW
> - 1X BD+RW
> 
> Since the Crosshair IV M/B has 6 SATA slots that can run at SATA 6Gb/s and 1 SATA slot for SATA 3Gb/s and I only want / need the SSD to connect at SATA 6Gb/s the RAID array for the HDD's and ODD can run and at SATA 3Gb/s speeds is fine by me, I have tried the following but run into issues
> 
> SATA slots 1-6
> 
> Slot 1 - SSD
> Slots 2-5 RAID 10
> Slot 6 DVD
> Then the BD is connected into the on-board SATA 3Gb/s right next to the RED SATA connectors, it's not configurable in BIOS (that I can find) and set to IDE from what I can see by moving the SSD to it and trying to boot, it worked but was very slow...
> 
> My issue is that in order to setup a RAID array I must choose RAID for SATA slots 1-4 and my options for 5&6 are either RAID or IDE, if I set slots 1-4 to AHCI but than I cannot make the RAID 10 array...
> 
> I am getting much faster SSD speeds with setting 1-4 AHCI, but I would like to know if anyone has sloved this by getting the high speed as checking what my options are in the BIOS it really is limited...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help...


In your case and with this MOBO I think that software RAID may be your option, due to the 1-4/5-6 limitations.
If all are set to AHCI then you can create an array under windows disk management, Your SSD will function properly, dunno about the BD or DVD though, I'm a noob but messed with RAID on this Board!
You could get a RAID controller that would solve all yer problems.


----------



## kotipelto

ill turm them down to auto and see how it acts. yup killer board!! could you maybe link me to some good places for newbies to ask questions??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotipelto;14617518*
> ill turm them down to auto and see how it acts. yup killer board!! could you maybe link me to some good places for newbies to ask questions??


This is a good place to ask but you should do some reading up first so you grasp some of what is said. It a tough question to answer "how do I Overclock".

I will find you some links when I get home.


----------



## NoGuru

Opps, double post

Don't set anything to Auto unless you don't know what it does or is already set to that.

I could not see the Validation at work because it is blocked but I just looked at it and yes, that is a good OC. So what is it you want to know?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kotipelto*


ill turm them down to auto and see how it acts. yup killer board!! could you maybe link me to some good places for newbies to ask questions??


Here's a guide to study. http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

It takes a little time to OC (especially when just learning) but read/study just one area at a time and see what you can do. Be sure and OC just one area with others isolated. Keep notes of settings and times till failure which will help. Start with CPU only, than mobo, than NB Freq, and lastly RAM (keeping areas isolated). Find the limits (freq/voltages) for all areas than start combining. It will make more sense after studying the guide (link above).

Here is a Bios setup guide I've put together for the basic bios settings. Some of the features like "Turbo Core" will not show unless you're running a thuban, but the rest should give you a good start.

These are settings that I use with bios version 1304 and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. They should also be fine for the 1902 bios as well. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue Iâ€™d encourage itâ€™s use.
Ai Overclock Tuner â€" Manual
AMD Turbo Core â€" Disable (not applicable with all CPUâ€™s)
PCIE Freq â€" 100
Dram Freq â€" Manually enter factory spec
Dram Timing Configuration â€" Manually enter factory timing specs
PWM Phase Control â€" Full Phase
CPU Voltage OCP â€" Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU Load Line Calibration â€" Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB LLC â€" Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB Voltage OCP â€" Enabled
Extreme OV â€" Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode â€" Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset Mode)
CPU VDDA voltage â€" Auto
Dram Voltage â€" Manually enter factory spec
HT Voltage â€" usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
NB Voltage â€" usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPUâ€™s may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
NB 1.8v â€" auto
CPU Spread Spectrum â€" Disabled for stability
PCIE Spread Spectrum â€" Disabled for stability
Be sure to manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.

Hope this at least get you started! If you' need more help either post back here or feel free to PM me.


----------



## kotipelto

nice. ty very much. i love my build and this mb. ive owned it almost a year now and i have never once had to reset cmos on it.


----------



## kotipelto

writing down on actual piece of paper.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I think that it's time to add that to the OP. Don't you guys? Once again Sandy cometh thrueth in the clutcheth.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14625007*
> Yeah I think that it's time to add that to the OP. Don't you guys? Once again Sandy cometh thrueth in the clutcheth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It can't hurt. The more info on the first post the better.

Here are my testing results on H2O before selling the chip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952965


----------



## kotipelto

noguru,
i built this machine for gaming only. should i back down my cpu to 3.8 or 3.9 ghz and go for a higher htt and bus speed? my bus is at 275 right now and htt/nb is 2483. if i back down the cpu multiplier and voltage to stock i can get over 300 on the bus. sorry for taking so long to reply


----------



## kotipelto

any idea what to set voltage at on nb with 300 bus? the guide you posted says anything over 260 to bump up the nb voltage.


----------



## NoGuru

CPU clocks will give you more benifit then any other setting. After that just try and get everything as high as possible and still stable within resonable volts.

I can't tell you to much becasue I have only been clocking AMD for just over a week.
I don't even know what safe temps or volts are, lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It can't hurt. The more info on the first post the better.

Here are my testing results on H2O before selling the chip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952965


Ohh very nice. 4.7Ghz is a good speed.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

[*QUOTE=kotipelto;14628003]noguru,
i built this machine for gaming only. should i back down my cpu to 3.8 or 3.9 ghz and go for a higher htt and bus speed? my bus is at 275 right now and htt/nb is 2483. if i back down the cpu multiplier and voltage to stock i can get over 300 on the bus. sorry for taking so long to reply







[/QUOTE]

A couple suggestions to shoot for would be,

OC the CPU as high as possible. Depending on your cooling solution try for a 4.0 or higher. I would suggest a HTT of 250 which keeps a usable range for Memory and NB Freq (depending on where your RAM is happy). This is where experimenting comes into play.

The actual NB Voltage will vary from chip to chip this why you need to stress test to learn your chips capabilities and demands. Many Thuban owners can run on auto (1.15 I believe) I can't help with this setting due to having a Thuban myself and no experience with OC a 965 BE. Perhaps Ceadderman can chime in here. Another thought would be to check on the OP in the "Owners List" and see what others are able to run.

Maintain a HT Link Speed of 2000MHz +/- 100MHz

Raise NB Freq to 2600-2800MHz (the higher the better) and raise the CPU/NB voltage to stabilize

Quote:



Originally Posted by kotipelto


any idea what to set voltage at on nb with 300 bus? the guide you posted says anything over 260 to bump up the nb voltage.


I mentioned this basically for non BE CPU owners which have to increase the Bus Freq to OC the CPU. If you look at the Owners List you'll find most stay in the 250MHz Ref Clock range while running a BE CPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by NoGuru


CPU clocks will give you more benifit then any other setting. After that just try and get everything as high as possible and still stable within resonable volts.

I can't tell you to much becasue I have only been clocking AMD for just over a week.
I don't even know what safe temps or volts are, lol.


Generally 1.55v Vcore is considered the max safe voltage, and depending on the CPU used most agree to try and stay no higher than 55c on the CPU Socket as monitored by Asus PC Probe II when OC'd. Temperatures has always been a much discussed topic. Example, a 1090T according to AMD has a max core temp of 62c which includes a large safety factor as I've read of a few members on here who have had WCing pump failures while Folding and have found them running near 80c without doing any foreseeable damage. Here's a thread on this topic http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/93...out-1090t.html
Myself I stay no higher than 55c while reading the CPU Socket temp.*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14633632*
> Generally 1.55v Vcore is considered the max safe voltage, and depending on the CPU used most agree to try and stay no higher than 55c on the CPU Socket as monitored by Asus PC Probe II when OC'd. Temperatures has always been a much discussed topic. Example, a 1090T according to AMD has a max core temp of 62c which includes a large safety factor as I've read of a few members on here who have had WCing pump failures while Folding and have found them running near 80c without doing any foreseeable damage. Here's a thread on this topic http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/931241-interesting-information-amd-about-1090t.html
> Myself I stay no higher than 55c while reading the CPU Socket temp.


I will try and keep the volts under 1.9 but I can't promise anything. As far as temps go I did notice on water the 1100T I had started getting errors around 60c but that was just running some basic benchmarks.

Thanks for the info. I take it you go to Silver Lake Sand Dunes?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14634341*
> Thanks for the info. I take it you go to Silver Lake Sand Dunes?


Yes I do! Been hanging there for such a long time I'd hate to admit how long lol.

Awesome OC man. Gives us all inspiration to keep pushing further. I'm keeping my OC where it is till some of the new chips become available here soon. I think I have these ECO's balancing on the edge. Maybe after I clean my loop later this month I'll try for more, but this summers been a tad to hot to want to push any further with what I have, besides it's getting kind of dusty inside due to just starting back to work and a severe lack of time lol.

When you mention H2O, exactly what are you running? Surely not just a WC loop are you?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14635270*
> Yes I do! Been hanging there for such a long time I'd hate to admit how long lol.
> 
> Awesome OC man. Gives us all inspiration to keep pushing further. I'm keeping my OC where it is till some of the new chips become available here soon. I think I have these ECO's balancing on the edge. Maybe after I clean my loop later this month I'll try for more, but this summers been a tad to hot to want to push any further with what I have, besides it's getting kind of dusty inside due to just starting back to work and a severe lack of time lol.
> 
> When you mention H2O, exactly what are you running? Surely not just a WC loop are you?


Yeah Water loop just for testing. I will be using LN2 (Liquid Nitrogen) this weekend. If I can remember I will post a link for the live stream form Micro Center in Madison Heights.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would chime in but I'm just running stock clocks for the time being since it's summer and I don't wish to crash and burn in monumental fashion. I got my 955BE to 4.1Ghz by changing the multiplier and while it worked fine my cooling solution probably wasn't up to the task. I ended up backing it down to 3.8Ghz so I could get it stable and went to stock speed when I swapped out to 965 and dropped my H50 so I could get into water which I haven't been able to do as fast as I would like.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kotipelto

ok, io got my machine screaming. ran the prime 95 for 5 minutes minutes. if it goes that long without crashing it will not crash in any of the games i play. getting 55/60fps in bulletstorm 1920X1080 aax4 everything else set to high. bulletstorm has a big hiccup when the memory turns over with 1600 memory freq. goes away at anything above 1800 and none existant at 2000.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kotipelto*


ok, io got my machine screaming. ran the prime 95 for 5 minutes minutes. if it goes that long without crashing it will not crash in any of the games i play. getting 55/60fps in bulletstorm 1920X1080 aax4 everything else set to high. bulletstorm has a big hiccup when the memory turns over with 1600 memory freq. goes away at anything above 1800 and none existant at 2000. 


I run Prime for 12 hours or better, but how long is up to you. Might want to try LinX or OCCT as well for testing stability.


----------



## kotipelto

here is what its at http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959960 really unstable at 2700 ht link. 2400 is what im at right now. still working on it. all i really care about is if it is running the games i play without crashing after a couple hours with my settings maxed and aaX4 or x8. if i was doing important work on the system i would be making sure it could run the test for awhile. but no  the machine is a screamer for sure. thanks


----------



## ablech

hi all







i need some help here, i have some problem with bus speed on my board,, it always increase 2mhz from what i set in bios,, is it normal or any solution to fixed it.. really nice if i can get some help here

regards

-ablech-


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablech;14664541*
> hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need some help here, i have some problem with bus speed on my board,, it always increase 2mhz from what i set in bios,, is it normal or any solution to fixed it.. really nice if i can get some help here
> 
> regards
> 
> -ablech-


Where (what utility) shows this 2MHz increase? It IS normal to see a slight increase due to over volting of sorts, example when I view my Bus speed in CPUZ it shows my 250MHz (set in bios) as 250.8MHz.

I don't think there's a problem but with more info we could tell more. I take it for granted this is on a Formula? You should take the time and go to the user CP and fill in your specs as this will help us to know what you have in your system.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. He could set his bus speed 2 mhz lower.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## NoGuru

So I did not hit 6.5 like I was hoping but I did manage this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## Ceadderman

What cooling did you use to get that?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14668370*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling did you use to get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Check out the last three or four pages, lots of pics from the event. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/1074127-overclock-net-presents-august-ice-extreme.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

I cannot for the life of me get RAID setup on my Crosshair IV board so I can conjoin my two 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's to accommodate my Win 7 64 bit OS and Programs.

In addition to trying the RAID drivers on the Crosshair IV and the Crosshair V setup disks, I have downloaded drivers from AMD.

Here is a brief, though sad, update on my efforts:
Quote:


> Well,
> 
> 1) I updated the IV BIOS from the ancient 0801 to the 1902. (After failing so many times with the "usual RAID Driver install" process on the 0801.
> 
> Then,
> 
> 2) Tried all of the AMD RAID drivers from the IV, V setup disks and then from the AMD download site
> 
> 3) In an ongoing attempt to "push excrement uphill", I even downloaded the Intel RAID drivers (yes, I AM that desperate) from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...ivers&lang=eng thinking that maybe my two Intel X25M SSD's would make happy, happy with them and not the AMD RAID drivers (yes, I know that makes no sense.) TOO MANY to choose from so I didn't even try.
> 
> 4) I even attached a traditional HDD to SATA 3 (Boot/Programs RAID SSD's on SATA 1 and 2 - like Duh! on that one)
> 
> And all I get from my efforts is a return to the "Load Driver" menu and a stern warning that I using unsigned drivers might result in an unstable Windows installation!
> 
> Right now, an unstable Windows installation would be an Absolute Godsend!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14675386*
> I cannot for the life of me get RAID setup on my Crosshair IV board so I can conjoin my two 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's to accommodate my Win 7 64 bit OS and Programs.
> 
> In addition to trying the RAID drivers on the Crosshair IV and the Crosshair V setup disks, I have downloaded drivers from AMD.
> 
> Here is a brief, though sad, update on my efforts:


the intel driver will not work on a asus amd controler you will need to get your raid controler driver from asus or amd

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

I do have 2 - 60 GB ssd's set up in raid 0 on my CH4F and I used the drivers from ASUS CH4F disk


----------



## Tweeky

after up grading your bios it may be necessary to go into the bios and reset sata 1-4 to raid and sata 5,6 to ide


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> the intel driver will not work on a asus amd controler you will need to get your raid controler driver from asus or amd


That's why I classified this as "pushing excrement uphill". The only rationalization for doing so would be that maybe the Intel SSD's would make "happy, happy" with the board. Like I said, "pushing poopoo uphill".

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...d_windows.aspx

I have these as well but they will do me no good. I need RAID drivers to install just so I can get to Win 7.

Quote:


> I do have 2 - 60 GB ssd's set up in raid 0 on my CH4F and I used the drivers from ASUS CH4F disk


As you know, I have used the C4F, the C5F, AMD drivers and now am on the verge of trying baking soda and lemon juice.









Also:
Quote:


> after up grading your bios it may be necessary to go into the bios and reset sata 1-4 to raid and sata 5,6 to ide


I look both ways when crossing a one-way street, so I checked all the settings in the 1902 BIOS.


----------



## incurablegeek

Should I set up Win 7 64 bit on a single X25M (not both in RAID configuration) and then hope to switch from traditional AHCI to RAID later on from within Windows?

Yes folks, *That's Just How Desperate I AM* to get this truck out of the ditch.

Kindly hold your laughter and justifiable criticism to a minimum. I am quite sensitive, you know.


----------



## Ceadderman

As much as I'd like to assist you on this ICG, I don't know enough about SSD to help walk you through RAIDing them.

Although, I would suggest to download the RAID driver direct from ASUS and use that. I don't believe that it would make much of a difference if you ran an Intel driver.

Just remember that if you go this route, that you need to load the driver with a thumbdrive and pull the drive before reboot. You might try this while not having anything plugged into the board that has any kind of storage on it. Cause Win7 will always attempt to format the device. It did that to the OCZ Sabre I had and tried to do it to the Voyager I have before I figured out what was going on and went with old skool tech to boot my system. Once I got the OS to take I swapped out to my modern devices.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14676052*
> Should I set up Win 7 64 bit on a single X25M (not both in RAID configuration) and then hope to switch from traditional AHCI to RAID later on from within Windows?
> 
> Yes folks, *That's Just How Desperate I AM* to get this truck out of the ditch.
> 
> Kindly hold your laughter and justifiable criticism to a minimum. I am quite sensitive, you know.


it mite be best to install one ssd and one optic and then install windows
if at a later time you try to switch to raid then you will have to reinstall windows


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14676052*
> Should I set up Win 7 64 bit on a single X25M (not both in RAID configuration) and then hope to switch from traditional AHCI to RAID later on from within Windows?
> 
> Yes folks, *That's Just How Desperate I AM* to get this truck out of the ditch.
> 
> Kindly hold your laughter and justifiable criticism to a minimum. I am quite sensitive, you know.


Trying to find you some info...

I have read that you loose your TRIM function if you setup in the BIOS, the person who found this may not have set up the array in the following manner.

Should be, as you know..

sata 1-4 RAID
sata 5-6 IDE

From what I can see both ssd's need to have active partitions to be able to create an array you need to create the array in the RAID ROM before installing windows. How to use the RAID ROM is in the MOBO manual and looking through that doesn't make you a **** no matter what my Dad says!

How to create the driver disk for the array is also in the MOBO manual.

Why for you want dead SCSI-like tech mistah?


----------



## The Sandman

I too wish I could add some unknown info for this SSD array, but as of yet I'm still holding off the SSD's till the smoke clears a little more and I can learn more about using these in RAID. Sorry Dennis, I know this is of absolutely no use to you but my 2 WD640 sata III 6GB's in RAID0 went so simply using the method ceadderman suggested (using the driver off the ASUS disk and thumb drive) I'm not sure I'd be even half as patient as you have been. I've been following your installation problem from the start, both here and on the CHV thread and can only pray that when I do cross over to SSD's at least I'll know who to ask when/if I have this kind of trouble. Hang in there buddy, I know eventually you'll get it fixed. After all, at least your in the best dang place (OCN) to find a solution.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14675386*
> I cannot for the life of me get RAID setup on my Crosshair IV board so I can conjoin my two 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's to accommodate my Win 7 64 bit OS and Programs.
> 
> In addition to trying the RAID drivers on the Crosshair IV and the Crosshair V setup disks, I have downloaded drivers from AMD.
> 
> Here is a brief, though sad, update on my efforts:


Hey ICG,

Just use the unsigned drivers to install if they work, once you are in windows then you can update them from the ones you downloaded.

You have used the phrase "No Drives Found", So the drivers install, Win setup just does not detect the drives.

Yet, if you connect a standard HD, it is detected?

Put the DVD on the JMicro to get it out of the loop. That is something we have not tried. (let 5&6 defalt to raid)

Mine has always been on the JMicro, I cannot remember why.

Might have been a conflict with the SSDs. (It has been a while)

There has to be a way around this "issue".


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14676052*
> Should I set up Win 7 64 bit on a single X25M (not both in RAID configuration) and then hope to switch from traditional AHCI to RAID later on from within Windows?
> 
> Yes folks, *That's Just How Desperate I AM* to get this truck out of the ditch.
> 
> Kindly hold your laughter and justifiable criticism to a minimum. I am quite sensitive, you know.


Quote:


> then hope to switch from traditional AHCI to RAID later on from within Windows?


Thats It!!!

Install Windows on a standard HDD with the two SSDs setup in RAID as a second drive. BTW, Install drivers for them when you get windows installed.

Then use Acronis (a drive clonning software) and clone the standard HDD to the SSDs in the RAID0.

Shut down and remove the HDD, and restart.

Go into BIOS and set the SSD Raid to your boot disk.


----------



## incurablegeek

Before I read the others from my _good friend_ (hopefully







HeadMixer, let me just say thank you to Sandman. You are, whatever my opinion is worth, a real Stand-Up guy; all of your kindness I sincerely appreciate.
Quote:


> I've been following your installation problem from the start, both here and on the CHV thread and can only pray that when I do cross over to SSD's at least I'll know who to ask when/if I have this kind of trouble. Hang in there buddy, I know eventually you'll get it fixed. After all, at least your in the best dang place (OCN) to find a solution.


Quick reactions:

1) Yes, SSD's are still in their infancy and nobody knows for sure anything for sure (intended redundancy).

2) Yes, I am in the best place in the world to get a problem solved: #1 There are no blowhards here on OCN (by my experience) such that responders usually know what they are talking about and, most importantly, are very, very sincere in trying to assist; #2 OCN is second to no other site/group in the quality of its membership. (I know. I have been brought back nicely into the fold on occasion by a caring administrator. Class clown and all that being part of my "distinguished" resume. And I have never failed to tell them how much I appreciate their guidance.)

I'm a bit down now emotionally - and I am completely out of even "off the wall" silly stuff to try.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Thats It!!!
> 
> Install Windows on a standard HDD with the two SSDs setup in RAID as a second drive. BTW, Install drivers for them when you get windows installed.
> 
> Then use Acronis (a drive clonning software) and clone the standard HDD to the SSDs in the RAID0.
> 
> Shut down and remove the HDD, and restart.
> 
> Go into BIOS and set the SSD Raid to your boot disk.


I have a paid up and current Acronis Home Edition and can easily do that. Right along the lines I was thinking though - but not nearly so BRILLIANT! I kept thinking of trying to set up my OS (Win 7 64 bit) on a single, non-RAID, SSD and then somehow (operative word "somehow"







) creating a full-RAID configuration.

HeadMixer, you have given me a definite and realistic direction to pursue.

But More Importantly

You have done much to repay that outstanding debt Texas has owed Tennessee for quite some time now!


----------



## incurablegeek

iamlongtime, *very* interesting post. Thanks!









Quote:



Should be, as you know..

sata 1-4 RAID
sata 5-6 IDE


Got that done.

Quote:



From what I can see *both ssd's need to have active partitions* to be able to create an array you need to create the array in the RAID ROM before installing windows.


*"both ssd's need to have active partitions" Are you saying I could have screwed up here in not having the 2-SSD's in RAID configuration not recognized as a "valid drive"* (my words cause I forget the exact error message I kept getting). *What I did was create "Simple Volumes" but did not give great care as to whether or not they were marked "Active".*

Quote:



How to use the RAID ROM is in the MOBO manual and looking through that doesn't make you a **** no matter what my Dad says!


Yeh, I know. I read it and I still feel pretty OK.









Quote:



How to create the driver disk for the array is also in the MOBO manual.


Yeh, and I'm sure it's stupid-easy and fail-safe. Except I have done that so many times and have failed so many times.

Quote:



Why for you want dead SCSI-like tech mistah?


O...K... Now that's an interesting question. Can you please elaborate.









Quote:



dead SCSI-like tech


 Ah Hah! You read my earlier rants about RAID being for drunks, fools and people who need a hobby to kill time? Right back at ya, bro.









Actually, I have no choice. No other way to conjoin my two 80 GB SSD's than to do a deal with RAID. "... it was only business ..." (The Godfather)


----------



## iamlongtime

ICG, from your earlier posts it's clear to see you are no dummy, I hope my post didn't offend, I was looking round the net for a guide and really didn't find much. 
I read both drives need active partitions to be used in an array and I haven't done this before either so I looked through the manual and you didn't mention the RAID ROM I was wondering if you hadn't setup the array but was loading the drivers in windows setup.
There is a video on you tube on how to set the array but it's a different bios...
Got to go to work so if I can find the video again later I'll post it for you.


----------



## gregcade

Hi everyone,

I would like to know what do you think about this exotic setup on a Crosshair IV Extreme.

Currently, I got two HD6970 DirectCU II in crossfire and want to add a GTX 580 Matrix. But at the moment, I don't want to use Lucid HydraLogiX.

So I was thinking to plug the two HD6970CU in crossfire in PCI-E Slot 1 and 3. And finally the GTX 580 on slot 5.

If I want to use my crossfire I switch off PCI-E slot 4 and 5 with the buttons switch and If I want to use the GTX 580 I switch off slot 1,2 and 3.

(also I will plug and unplug the power on the graphic cards in function of the need but that is not the matter)

Do you think it is possible to do that?

Thanks for helping


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Hi everyone,

I would like to know what do you think about this exotic setup on a Crosshair IV Extreme.

Currently, I got two HD6970 DirectCU II in crossfire and want to add a GTX 580 Matrix. But at the moment, I don't want to use Lucid HydraLogiX.

So I was thinking to plug the two HD6970CU in crossfire in PCI-E Slot 1 and 3. And finally the GTX 580 on slot 5.

If I want to use my crossfire I switch off PCI-E slot 4 and 5 with the buttons switch and If I want to use the GTX 580 I switch off slot 1,2 and 3.

(also I will plug and unplug the power on the graphic cards in function of the need but that is not the matter)

Do you think it is possible to do that?

Thanks for helping


 No!
Why would you do that anyway? The less cards you have the better. Sell them all and just get a 590.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I hope my post didn't offend


iamlongtime, far from it! You have a good sense of humor and I really, really enjoy it. Especially jokes at my expense. Always have enjoyed setting myself up as the fall guy - except this time it's completely without intention.

This time with my feeble attempts to set up a RAID configuration I really am a Dummy! However, I have so many viable directions to pursue, thanks to all the help I've been given here at OCN, that I think it's only a matter of time before I get things going.

Thanks again for the "Why for you want dead SCSI-like tech mistah? "


----------



## gregcade

590 is just too noisy and less powerfull than a pair of GTX 580 Matrix Platinium.

Also with my motherboard I can't setting up a real SLI.

Think I will wait and one day buy a Formula V and and two GTX 580 Matrix Platinium.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Hi everyone,

I am building my first gaming rig and I am using the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula. What I want to do is eventually go with an SLI setup with the graphics, but I have read that you need to trick with with some sort of hack. Where can I get this hack software and how do I install the hack? I will be using Windows 7 64bit for an OS.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


Hi everyone,

I am building my first gaming rig and I am using the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula. What I want to do is eventually go with an SLI setup with the graphics, but I have read that you need to trick with with some sort of hack. Where can I get this hack software and how do I install the hack? I will be using Windows 7 64bit for an OS.

Thank you so much for your help.


Check out the OP under the "Owners List" where you'll find a list of helpful links. There is one on the "How to" SLI Hack.


----------



## incurablegeek

Not too long ago I commented that RAID was only for Fools, Drunks and People Who Need a Hobby.

Well, after two weeks of playing with it, I stand by my original statements. So much so that I am sorely tempted to throw these two Intel X25M 80 GB SSD's in the back room rather than try to link them in a RAID configuration.

I can only approach this problem with humor, so my apologies to those who still believe in this technology. 







*RAID*









Thinking that the ubiquitous RAID Expert would solve my problems, I have tried installing it right off the Crosshair IV Setup DVD - well it ain't on mine. So I downloaded it, all versions, and installed them from:

1) http://wwwd.amd.com/AMD/SReleaseF.ns...t?OpenDocument

2) http://wwwd.amd.com/AMD/SReleaseF.ns...AE,Windows%AE7

3) http://wwwd.amd.com/AMD/SReleaseF.ns...AE,Windows%AE7

Well, here's what RAID Expert (?) is supposed to look like:

And here is what I get (2 pics):


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Not too long ago I commented that RAID was only for Fools, Drunks and People Who Need a Hobby.

And here is what I get (2 pics):


*Raid set up in 3 easy steps*
1. In bios set sata 1-4 to *RAID*
2. At the raid controller *Ctrl F* capture the drives for *Raid*
3. Start windows installation and press *F6* to load raid drivers

*Does your raid controller show your ssd's as Functional ?*


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Raid set up in 3 easy steps
1. In bios set sata 1-4 to RAID
2. At the raid controller Ctrl F capture the drives for Raid
3. Start windows installation and press F6 to load raid drivers


Thanks Tweeky, I surely do know you mean well. Not at all trying to be sarcastic but I have done this "by the book" procedure so many, many, many times my fingers are beginning to bleed and my brains, or what's left of them, are running out my ears.

Quote:



Start windows installation and press F6 to load raid drivers


is where things come apart. Win 7 slap me on the wrists that I don't have "acceptable" drivers - and I have, if anyone has kept up with the drudgery of my many posts and updates, tried any and all drives that are available from the North Pole down to the South Pole.

Only one thing I know for sure now quite late in the eve is that East Coast folks are downright comedic when it comes to earthquakes.

A 5.8 is no more of a shaker for Californians than a bus rumbling down the street in downtown LA.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Thanks Tweeky, I surely do know you mean well. Not at all trying to be sarcastic but I have done this "by the book" procedure so many, many, many times my fingers are beginning to bleed and my brains, or what's left of them, are running out my ears.

is where things come apart. Win 7 slap me on the wrists that I don't have "acceptable" drivers - and I have, if anyone has kept up with the drudgery of my many posts and updates, tried any and all drives that are available from the North Pole down to the South Pole.

Only one thing I know for sure now quite late in the eve is that East Coast folks are downright comedic when it comes to earthquakes.

A 5.8 is no more of a shaker for Californians than a bus rumbling down the street in downtown LA.










*Did your raid controller ever show your 2 ssd's as Functional ? *__________________


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Did your raid controller ever show your 2 ssd's as Functional?


Always.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14683428*
> No!
> Why would you do that anyway? The less cards you have the better. Sell them all and just get a 590.


forget the 590 get 1 or 2 6990,s but 1 is all thats required


----------



## incurablegeek

Well, I did just what my old buddy from Texas suggested (HeadMixer of course). I cloned the OS or entire C Partition of a temporary Win 7 64 bit install to the SSD.

I have been back and forth from AHCI to RAID so many times I can't remember where I am right now, but I have successfully booted up on the SSD - or both SSD's in RAID? I dunno.

Anyway, have a look at the Snippit. Meanwhile I'll check on the settings once more. At least, and I must take my hat off to HeadMixer, something has worked for a change and given me some hope.









Which is not to say that I haven't been piecing together every suggestion made by my friends on OCN. I feel like the Professor on Gilligan's Island trying to build a radio with a couple of coconuts, some sticks and a few turtle shells.


----------



## incurablegeek

I just checked. The only way this will boot, even with the SSD set as the #2 (after optical) boot device is with AHCI.

RAID ---> "No Operating System Detected"

So as of now I have an Acronis cloned Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit on a single SSD or both in RAID.

And yes, friends and neighbors, both SSD's are configured properly with cntrl/s and the cntrl/f in RAID.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Well, I did just what my old buddy from Texas suggested (HeadMixer of course). I cloned the OS or entire C Partition of a temporary Win 7 64 bit install to the SSD.

I have been back and forth from AHCI to RAID so many times I can't remember where I am right now, but I have successfully booted up on the SSD - or both SSD's in RAID? I dunno.

Anyway, have a look at the Snippit. Meanwhile I'll check on the settings once more. At least, and I must take my hat off to HeadMixer, something has worked for a change and given me some hope.









Which is not to say that I haven't been piecing together every suggestion made by my friends on OCN. I feel like the Professor on Gilligan's Island trying to build a radio with a couple of coconuts, some sticks and a few turtle shells.










Almost got it.

Do it again, this time make sure that the 2 SSDs are configured to RAID0.

The screen shot you showed list the SSDs as single drives.

In RAID0 they will list as a single 158G drive.

Boot from temp drive again.

You can use Acronis under "Tools/add disk" to create a logic potision on the RAID drive.

Then clone the temp drive to the new potision you just created.

You know the rest of the story.

This is so close I can taste it.


----------



## incurablegeek

headmixer, thanks; I will do so this evening. Don't ask me how the heck I got there. I think it was all your help plus a good helping of magic and an invocation to the OCN Muse.









Kinda surprised though.

I mean, no clever Texas comeback to my stupid little joke.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


headmixer, thanks; I will do so this evening. Don't ask me how the heck I got there. I think it was all your help plus a good helping of magic and an invocation to the OCN Muse.









Kinda surprised though.

I mean, no clever Texas comeback to my stupid little joke.










Add some bailing wire to that radio and it will work.

Place the two sticks about 39 inches apart.

Stretch bailing wire between the tops of the two sticks.

Wrap the end of the wire down each stick at 1 inch spacing.

Then pass the wire through a small whole in each of the turtle shells at each stick.

Then run the wires from each stick to one end of each cocanut.

Use a nother wire to run between the other ends of the cocanuts.

The mild acitic properties of the cocanut will create a small voltage in the wire.

Osillations in the voltage comming from the air may be heard in the turtle shells.

Need help with anything else?


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I have a Crosshair IV Formula 1090T w/ a Zalman 9900Max HS and Two XFX 6970s in Crossfire. The issue is my ram I believe as I never could get 1600mhz ram running stable at the rated voltage values until I drop down to 1333mhz. Thing is its 4 x 2 gb Crucial 8-8-8-24 1600mhz ram and I was wondering is having four dimms putting stress on the Northbridge? Do I need to add more NB voltage than default?

Also not overclocking nothing. Not an AMD overclocker so not sure how. More an Intel Overclocker. Anyhow also Deus Ex likes to lock up my system now and not sure what to do...

Thanks.

PS: Anyone have links to latest drivers beyond whats on Asus's site?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> In RAID0 they will list as a single 158G drive.
> 
> Boot from temp drive again.
> 
> You can use Acronis under "Tools/add disk" to create a logic potision on the RAID drive.
> 
> Then clone the temp drive to the new potision you just created.


Did so.

Now on AHCI (SATA 1-4)/IDE (SATA 5,6): "*Boot Mgr. is Missing*"

Set up properly on RAID - in the BIOS (SATA 1-4) RAID/(SATA 5,6) IDE and also the Cntrl/s and Cntrl/f RAID controller)": "*Operating System Not Found*"

Now that's different from when I cloned to SSD #2. My brain is telling me to disconnect one of the SSD's and ... (use the bailing wire you suggested)


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14703960*
> Did so.
> 
> Now on AHCI (SATA 1-4)/IDE (SATA 5,6): "*Boot Mgr. is Missing*"
> 
> Set up properly on RAID - in the BIOS (SATA 1-4) RAID/(SATA 5,6) IDE and also the Cntrl/s and Cntrl/f RAID controller)": "*Operating System Not Found*"
> 
> Now that's different from when I cloned to SSD #2. My brain is telling me to disconnect one of the SSD's and ... (use the bailing wire you suggested)


It appears those SSDs are not Raid compatible, some are not.

That never occurred to me untill now.









I have a pair of Crucial C300 64Gb SSDs I am not using.

PM me a shipping address, I will send them to you.

I know that they will work.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> It appears those SSDs are not Raid compatible, some are not.


HeadMixer, you have said some very intelligent things in your life, but this latest idea may be the Heavyweight Champion.

Although they are identical Intel X25M's (80 GB ea.), that may indeed be true.

Let me contact Intel and find out for sure. All I know is that these drives were perfectly by themselves, but RAIDing them is a whole 'nother story.

Whoosh! At least something to follow up on ...

Thanks again.


----------



## incurablegeek

1) Yes, the identical Intel X25M SSD's are RAIDable. YouTube is littered with braggarts showing just how fast they are. Wow. Now that's helpful.

2) I went back through everything again, even letting the setup of Win 7 64 bit Ultimate break the SSD-Combo down into 100 MB. System Reserved and 147. GB Primary - 2 partitions.

3) I tried the AMD drivers from the Crosshair IV setup disk. Now get this!

I even tried the RAID drivers and the AHCI drivers, both of which can be found on C4F setup disk under the RAID directory under Drivers!

And here is what I get for my efforts (not just me, folks. The net is littered with a whole bunch of lucky winners of this dubious award.

0x80300001


----------



## incurablegeek

The following is perhaps the most vital information I have received so far. It explains nicely why this is (reported upon Win 7 installation) a "hardware issue".

I'll let you fellows know just how well this SATA firmware "update" works out.

In the meantime, let this response which came in less than one hour to my request for information stand as an example of the kind of service I have received from ASUS, Intel and Corsair.

It also stands in stark contrast to certain "Exceptional Others", more specifically Gigabyte.








Quote:


> I understand that you have some questions in regards of the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drives.
> 
> Note that the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drives have been designed and certified on the SATA 2.6 Standard, supporting Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) and all the current SATA command suite including Native Command Queuing and TRIM, by definition of the standard RAID is fully supported.
> 
> As per the information provided, the only factor to consider is that your ASUS* motherboard uses a SATA 3 RAID controller, compatibility with the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drives will depend on how capable is this RAID controller to be backwards compatible with SATA 2 ( on which the drives are based).
> 
> At this point is to be expected that your BIOS has been updated to the latest Version, so we will recommend updating the drives to the latest firmware as well since the version reported is quite outdated.
> 
> The firmware update tool and guidelines can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3044&DwnldID=18363&ProductFamily=Solid+State+Drives+and+Caching&ProductLine=Intel%c2%ae+High+Performance+Solid+State+Drive&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+X25-M+Solid+State+Drive%2c+80GB+SATA+II+2.5in%2c+MLC%2c+High+Performance&lang=eng
> 
> We strongly recommend checking with ASUS* directly if this type of Solid State Drives have been validated by them to be used on the onboard SATA 3 controller since this is clearly some kind of hardware incompatibility with the Motherboard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71;14701926*
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Crosshair IV Formula 1090T w/ a Zalman 9900Max HS and Two XFX 6970s in Crossfire. The issue is my ram I believe as I never could get 1600mhz ram running stable at the rated voltage values until I drop down to 1333mhz. Thing is its 4 x 2 gb Crucial 8-8-8-24 1600mhz ram and I was wondering is having four dimms putting stress on the Northbridge? Do I need to add more NB voltage than default?
> 
> Also not overclocking nothing. Not an AMD overclocker so not sure how. More an Intel Overclocker. Anyhow also Deus Ex likes to lock up my system now and not sure what to do...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: Anyone have links to latest drivers beyond whats on Asus's site?


Are you OC'ed or are you running stock settings? Knowing this could help solve your issue.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14709262*
> -snip-
> 
> I understand that you have some questions in regards of the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drives.
> 
> Note that the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drives have been designed and certified on the SATA 2.6 Standard, supporting Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) and all the current SATA command suite including Native Command Queuing and TRIM, by definition of the standard RAID is fully supported.
> 
> As per the information provided, the only factor to consider is that your ASUS* motherboard uses a SATA 3 RAID controller, compatibility with the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drives will depend on how capable is this RAID controller to be backwards compatible with SATA 2 ( on which the drives are based).
> 
> At this point is to be expected that your BIOS has been updated to the latest Version, so we will recommend updating the drives to the latest firmware as well since the version reported is quite outdated.
> 
> The firmware update tool and guidelines can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...mance&lang=eng
> 
> We strongly recommend checking with ASUS* directly if this type of Solid State Drives have been validated by them to be used on the onboard SATA 3 controller since this is clearly some kind of hardware incompatibility with the Motherboard.


That sir is some very nice support!!

+Rep for effort in the face of what could be extreme SATA predudice!


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14709262*
> The following is perhaps the most vital information I have received so far. It explains nicely why this is (reported upon Win 7 installation) a "hardware issue".
> 
> I'll let you fellows know just how well this SATA firmware "update" works out.
> 
> In the meantime, let this response which came in less than one hour to my request for information stand as an example of the kind of service I have received from ASUS, Intel and Corsair.
> 
> It also stands in stark contrast to certain "Exceptional Others", more specifically Gigabyte.


I also got a pair of X25-M 80Go but not in Raid at the moment (one in my laptop and the other one in my desktop). I hope you will suceed with your installation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;14683331*
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to know what do you think about this exotic setup on a Crosshair IV Extreme.
> 
> Currently, I got two HD6970 DirectCU II in crossfire and want to add a GTX 580 Matrix. But at the moment, I don't want to use Lucid HydraLogiX.
> 
> So I was thinking to plug the two HD6970CU in crossfire in PCI-E Slot 1 and 3. And finally the GTX 580 on slot 5.
> 
> If I want to use my crossfire I switch off PCI-E slot 4 and 5 with the buttons switch and If I want to use the GTX 580 I switch off slot 1,2 and 3.
> 
> (also I will plug and unplug the power on the graphic cards in function of the need but that is not the matter)
> 
> Do you think it is possible to do that?
> 
> Thanks for helping


Also I tried to boot with only one PCI-E activated at the time by switching the others off, the graphic cards singly worked well, so I guess I could do that...


----------



## incurablegeek

You know I've seen guys get Rep Plus throughout OCN for the likes of the following:

1) Answering questions like "how is an SSD different from an HDD?"

2) Confirming that Roses are indeed red and Violets are still blue, and that a BIOS update will not change all that









3) Assuring a user that RAID is the way to go and oh-so-easy to set up

Well, ladies and gentlemen, I have made a RAID configuration of two Intel X25M 80 GB SSD's work on the Crosshair IV motherboard.

And how did I make it work?

Magic and Witchcraft!

I am referring to what a student of mine taught me years ago. Shawn was not your average 12-year old. Nope, he worked for Intel and Microsoft at that tender age, and got paid well for doing so. More detail later, if you wish.

Anyway, one day we were having a computer problem in my school for Gifted and Talented students. Shawn commented in obvious sarcasm that there were three rules for solving a computer problem:

1) Use Logic and Systems (thinking)
2) If that fails, read the manual
3) If those two options fail, try Magic and Witchcraft

And that is exactly what I have done!


----------



## headmixer

ICG,
Quote:


> i have made a raid configuration of two intel x25m 80 gb ssd's work on the crosshair iv motherboard.


Fermware update? Oh sure, that was it, UH Huh.









It was the bailing wire, wasn't it. I know it.

I am ecstatic.









EEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-HHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> It was the bailing wire, wasn't it. I know it.
> 
> I am ecstatic.


There you go again. Headmixer, trying to steal my thunder and reveal my Ultimate Secret.

You could have at least waited awhile and let me enjoy the adulation and respect of the *Unwashed Masses*.

I must admit, though, that the bailing wire did prove to be an integral part of the operation, though just like my heroes, the Professor on Gilligans Island and of course McGiver, I cannot reveal all. Not now at least.









Screenshots as well as a step-by-step (to the extent that I can remember everything I did







) "how to" will follow.

Footnote: It was an absolute witch to set up though. Not a single thing, in and of itself, was _The Way_. More "Magic and Witchcraft" than you might imagine was actually involved.

Problem is, there were just too many variables to consider and what I eventually did, I am proud to say, makes *absolutely no sense at all*!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71;14701926*
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Crosshair IV Formula 1090T w/ a Zalman 9900Max HS and Two XFX 6970s in Crossfire. The issue is my ram I believe as I never could get 1600mhz ram running stable at the rated voltage values until I drop down to 1333mhz. Thing is its 4 x 2 gb Crucial 8-8-8-24 1600mhz ram and I was wondering is having four dimms putting stress on the Northbridge? Do I need to add more NB voltage than default?
> 
> Also not overclocking nothing. Not an AMD overclocker so not sure how. More an Intel Overclocker. Anyhow also Deus Ex likes to lock up my system now and not sure what to do...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: Anyone have links to latest drivers beyond whats on Asus's site?


The specs are rated to run 1600MHz and that means it's suppose to perform at that speed but may need a little tweaking. No it does NOT load the North Bridge, it loads the IMC (internal memory controller) which is in the CPU. Something to try would be to manually enter all the RAM specs in bios if you haven't already done so. Before I share more detailed info I'd need to know your current settings in bios (current Vcore, CPU/NB Voltage, specified Dram Voltage, how many items are on auto etc). The most likely cause of this issue is either a lack DRAM Voltage or lack of CPU/NB Voltage being you're using all four slots. I'll hold off any more suggestions till we have the info on how you have your bios setup. If you need help with the bios feel free to PM me and I'd be very happy to share a setup guide I put together which has helped a lot of folks with this mobo.


----------



## incurablegeek

It's 1:00 am, so I'll make this quick. Step-by-step how I finally got these two Intel X25M's to RAID up.

Although I initially set up only the two SSD's and 1 Optical Drive - SATA 1-4: AHCI and SATA 5,6 IDE. (That should be agreed upon as the only way to set up a new installation, ie eliminate unnecessary variables.)

When I set up the two SSD in SATA RAID they would not boot or install BUT would show as conjoined with about 157 GB total in the RAID BIOS, where they were correctly configured as conjoined RAID 0 drives.

The only way I could get Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit installed was to revert to SATA AHCI in the ASUS BIOS. The ISO SATA fix from Intel may or may not have helped. I suspect it played a part but not a big part.

Well, when I installed Win 7 on Disk 0 (SSD), it hung about 3/4 of the way. Several attempts to bring it to life and resume failed, all with the the two SSD's (in RAID) set up on AHCI SATA (go figure).

So I said to heck with it and next time installed Win 7 on the other of the two SSD's and things went well for about 90%, then hung, so on the next attempt I got win 7 installed.

Pulled up Computer (Disk) Management and saw the two SSD's were in RAID though the SATA was still in AHCI. Then I connected two more 1 TB HDD's so I could move files, specifically program setup files to this computer (I have two - well, more than two, but that's not relevant.)

So Pic #1 is Initial Success and Pic #2 is Where I am Now.

Hunting season is open. Feel free to bag a duck if you think I'm wrong here.









Oh, and although this should be obvious from the pics, this email was sent from the computer with the two Intel SSD's configured in what appears to be RAID. What I don't know yet is where the programs will go when I install them.

"If it walks like a Duck, quacks like a Duck ..., it still may not be Actual RAID"


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



=incurablegeek;14716827
"If it walks like a Duck, quacks like a Duck ..., it still may not be Actual RAID"










ICG; Like I stated in a previous post I couldn't get my SSD to work properly when I had a HDD RAID array so I cheated with software raid and this is what my management screen looks like:










As you can see the RAID array is shown in another colour as a striped volume and shown at the top as one dynamic drive (this may be due to creating it in windows). Can you shed any light on where you're array is shown like in the bios post or something, I'm curious due to your endevours and looking myself and finding almost nought on the issue!

Also you have 74Gb of unallocated space on Disk 0, have you managed to allocate this to the array because it seems setup where the array wouldn't be able to actually write to disk 0. That being the case there is no striping and not a lot of array.

I'm not picking fault, as you may have guessed RAID interests me and want RAID SSD boot too. I'm getting new memory and SSD for Bday next month.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Also you have 74Gb of unallocated space on Disk 0, have you managed to allocate this to the array because it seems setup where the array wouldn't be able to actually write to disk 0. That being the case there is no striping and not a lot of array.

I'm not picking fault, as you may have guessed RAID interests me


iamlongtime, one thing you don't know about me. I'm all about learning, so I don't mind being told that my RAID configuration is a real POS.









You can't hurt my feelings with a sledge hammer. To be perfectly honest with you, I have *no idea* what I have created. All I know is that part of the OS (100 MB of System Reserved is on Disk 0 and as you can see I just created a Simple Volume on the balance of that SSD.

Disk 1 appears to be any old C drive with OS and Programs. How the two are connected I have no idea.

Have a look at the snippets and tell me whether or not my programs, when they exceed the capacity of the C Partition on Disk 1 will spill over into the new Simple Volume in Disk 0. I really don't think so unless I tell them to install there and then that for sure would not be RAID.

For what it's worth, Disk 0 does not even show up in Explorer. only the newly created simple volume which is vacant.









Oh yeh, I almost forgot. The AC is out in our house so I didn't get to bed until after 5:00 am, so don't expect any brilliant ideas from me today.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


iamlongtime, one thing you don't know about me. I'm all about learning, so I don't mind being told that my RAID configuration is a real POS.









You can't hurt my feelings with a sledge hammer. To be perfectly honest with you, I have *no idea* what I have created. All I know is that part of the OS (100 MB of System Reserved is on Disk 0 and as you can see I just created a Simple Volume on the balance of that SSD.

Disk 1 appears to be any old C drive with OS and Programs. How the two are connected I have no idea.

Have a look at the snippets and tell me whether or not my programs, when they exceed the capacity of the C Partition on Disk 1 will spill over into the new Simple Volume in Disk 0. I really don't think so unless I tell them to install there and then that for sure would not be RAID.

For what it's worth, Disk 0 does not even show up in Explorer. only the newly created simple volume which is vacant.









Oh yeh, I almost forgot. The AC is out in our house so I didn't get to bed until after 5:00 am, so don't expect any brilliant ideas from me today.










From the screen shot of management you have 2 simple volumes as both show up and have a drive letter, bear in mind that I may be wrong and hopefuly someone would dive in and save the day.

Looks like on drive 0 you have win 7 install @ C: and Drive 1 is a reserved 100Mb partition and a simple volume @ J:. If you're bothered about the programs on the SSD there is a walkthrough of how to locate the Program files folder on another drive (I would use J: )

You may or may not have RAID I don't know, but then you will have windows on c: and a 74Gb programs drive all with SSD speed. Win Win really!

EDIT: The causing offence thing is cause I'm trying to break down what I'm saying into the quickest, simplest terms so its easy to understand and easy for my to type. You're an affluent fellow and I didn't want you thinking I'm talking to you like a dummy! With that out the way, I will have no probs wording my replies!!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



The causing offence thing is cause I'm trying to break down what I'm saying into the quickest, simplest terms so its easy to understand and easy for my to type. You're an affluent fellow and I didn't want you thinking I'm talking to you like a dummy!


1) You are helping/critiquing/suggesting and that's something for me to be grateful for. I would much prefer someone get in my face and tell me, "Nah, that's not really RAID but it will do as a substitute" than sit on the sidelines and say nothing for fear of hurting my feelings.

2) "Talking to me like I'm a dummy"? Well, why not. *I am a dummy* in so many ways. Checked out my Daffy Duck avatar or my "DKS Syndrome" recently? This world of computers is changing so rapidly, at an exponential pace, that it's all I can do just to keep up.

Let the truth (as I see it) be told: *No one, I repeat No One*, who has fiery stars after his name, a high Rep score, works for Intel, is a tech rep, whatever, No one really, *truly understands this new technology of SSD's*. Everyone is just trying stuff and suggesting things to the best of their ability and with the utmost sincerity.

Less elegantly put, we are all throwing as much poop up against the wall as we can, hoping some of it will stick - and become *The Truth*.

So my Brit friend, you are very right and very insigtful. What I have created is NOT RAID. But it will do. I'm sick to death of this problem and don't wish to play with it any more. I'm just gonna go into the Registry and tell the Programs where to load, hoping to keep both SSD's at about 75-80% max capacity.

And don't worry. I have enough Brit friends to know that when one of you fellows really does want to insult someone, that someone usually won't realize it until he gets home and thinks about what has been said. I think it's called British Understatement.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14723004*
> -snip-
> 
> And don't worry. I have enough Brit friends to know that when one of you fellows really does want to insult someone, that someone usually won't realize it until he gets home and thinks about what has been said. I think it's called British Understatement.


'Tis true!







Hope all works out, You can put your home folder on a normal HDD too if you have a lot of media and such, I did mine by making new folders on my storage drive, My docs, My pics, Downloads and whatnot and then re-locate them via the original folders properties.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14709434*
> Are you OC'ed or are you running stock settings? Knowing this could help solve your issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No I am not overclocked. Just wondering though is the Crosshair IV formula rated to do 1600mhz? On Intel boards you have to up the cpu vtt voltage a notch. Is there an equivelant setting on AMD boards?

Thanks.

Edit:

Sandman,

Thanks. I just read your post after the fact. I'm running most settings at stock. I have four 2gb modules of Crucial 1600mhz ram rated at 8-8-8-24 1.65 running at 1333mhz at 1.6325 volts. Seems like whenever I take it up to 1600mhz I get random Bluescreens in windows. Anyhow today is the perfect day to try to get this tweaked up and stable perform the Hurricane Irene hits..

Thanks.

PS: Anyone know why Aida64 crashed or locks with Crossfire enabled here?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14720881*
> iamlongtime, one thing you don't know about me. I'm all about learning, so I don't mind being told that my RAID configuration is a real POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hurt my feelings with a sledge hammer. To be perfectly honest with you, I have *no idea* what I have created. All I know is that part of the OS (100 MB of System Reserved is on Disk 0 and as you can see I just created a Simple Volume on the balance of that SSD.
> 
> Disk 1 appears to be any old C drive with OS and Programs. How the two are connected I have no idea.
> 
> Have a look at the snippets and tell me whether or not my programs, when they exceed the capacity of the C Partition on Disk 1 will spill over into the new Simple Volume in Disk 0. I really don't think so unless I tell them to install there and then that for sure would not be RAID.
> 
> For what it's worth, Disk 0 does not even show up in Explorer. only the newly created simple volume which is vacant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, I almost forgot. The AC is out in our house so I didn't get to bed until after 5:00 am, so don't expect any brilliant ideas from me today.


Here is disk management for my RAIDed 600GB Velociraptors on the Sabertooth 990FX.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker;14729487*
> Here is disk management for my RAIDed 600GB Velociraptors on the Sabertooth 990FX.


To me then it looks like hardware RAID shows as one drive and one drive only in Win7 I suppose SSD or HDD is irrelivant to the display of the drives in management!! This will help people when they look to management to help them out.

1. Software RAID done by win7 shows both drives as a dynamic striped volumes
2. Hardware shows as 1 drive due to it being set before install.

Would this look correct to you fellows?


----------



## kotipelto

are you saying you can use 2 6870s and a nvidia card in the chfiv? how? yes im new. but how and a ilink to whats going on here,,please


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14714689*
> The specs are rated to run 1600MHz and that means it's suppose to perform at that speed but may need a little tweaking. No it does NOT load the North Bridge, it loads the IMC (internal memory controller) which is in the CPU. Something to try would be to manually enter all the RAM specs in bios if you haven't already done so. Before I share more detailed info I'd need to know your current settings in bios (current Vcore, CPU/NB Voltage, specified Dram Voltage, how many items are on auto etc). The most likely cause of this issue is either a lack DRAM Voltage or lack of CPU/NB Voltage being you're using all four slots. I'll hold off any more suggestions till we have the info on how you have your bios setup. If you need help with the bios feel free to PM me and I'd be very happy to share a setup guide I put together which has helped a lot of folks with this mobo.


Hi,

Well I tried to set 1333mhz with extreme memory spd values at cas 7 which resulted in BSOD. So I did a lot of googling research and have set my nb/cpu to manual at 1.22v and nb 1.275v, and now trying to get 1600mhz stable at rated memory timings. According to my research a lot of people have trouble getting four dimms running stable at once and takes significant cpu+nb voltage increases. I may have to but 2 x 4gb modules if this doesn't work out, but will have to stress test this out and get back to you guys..

Thanks.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Velociraptors


 are not SSD's. They are conventional mechanical-magnetic HDD's that run at high RPM's - kind of like the Seagate Cheetah way back in the mid 90's.

Quote:



To me then it looks like hardware RAID shows as one drive and one drive only in Win7 I suppose SSD or HDD is irrelivant to the display of the drives in management!! This will help people when they look to management to help them out.

1. Software RAID done by win7 shows both drives as a dynamic striped volumes
2. Hardware shows as 1 drive due to it being set before install.


Whoa! First of all, we've got the old apples to oranges thing going here.

When I said try "Magic and Witchcraft", I actually meant to do so in a _logical_ way. None of the above makes any sense whatsoever.

If you want some more unknowns to kick around,

1) When I set the ASUS BIOS such that SATA 1-4 is RAID, I can get into the RAID BIOS (separate: cntrl/s --> cntrl/f) and I see BOTH my X25M SSD's set up nicely in RAID Configuration BUT I cannot boot to the SSD with the OS/Programs

2) When I set the ASUS BIOS such that SATA 1-4 is AHCI, I can indeed boot to the SSD with the OS/Programs

*But*

According to the Intel Toolbox, *only one* of the SSD's is said to be in *RAID* configuration (sounds to me like the Zen Koan: "the sound of one hand clapping")

According to Disk Management, one can conclude nothing definite. In some sense you have a nice RAID configuration in that part of the OS is on the SSD said to be NOT RAIDed and the bulk of the OS and Program Default Load Site is on the SSD said to be RAIDed.

The attached pics will be even more confusing. One significant thing I have learned about SSD's in RAID Configuration:

*Nobody Knows Nothing For Sure About SSD's, especially SSD's in RAID!*

but we all sure do talk pretty good, don't we?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


No I am not overclocked. Just wondering though is the Crosshair IV formula rated to do 1600mhz? On Intel boards you have to up the cpu vtt voltage a notch. Is there an equivelant setting on AMD boards?

Thanks.

Edit:

Sandman,

Thanks. I just read your post after the fact. I'm running most settings at stock. I have four 2gb modules of Crucial 1600mhz ram rated at 8-8-8-24 1.65 running at 1333mhz at 1.6325 volts. Seems like whenever I take it up to 1600mhz I get random Bluescreens in windows. Anyhow today is the perfect day to try to get this tweaked up and stable perform the Hurricane Irene hits..

Thanks.

PS: Anyone know why Aida64 crashed or locks with Crossfire enabled here?


The board will run 1600 if the CPU will run it. The problem is that that RAM may not be in vendor list. Did you have to use MemOK to get it to work? That's what I did to get my system to work and I was stuck in 1333 for a bit. I'm now running 1600 on my 965. But when I go back to the 955, I'll probably get jacked back down by the IMC of the 955. Until I OC again and then I'll be able to run higher than stock if my RAM will allow it.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The board will run 1600 if the CPU will run it. The problem is that that RAM may not be in vendor list. Did you have to use MemOK to get it to work? That's what I did to get my system to work and I was stuck in 1333 for a bit. I'm now running 1600 on my 965. But when I go back to the 955, I'll probably get jacked back down by the IMC of the 955. Until I OC again and then I'll be able to run higher than stock if my RAM will allow it.









~Ceadder










Hi,

Seems like I now have a new problem. Been playing Deus Ex and after like 30 minutes the screen goes black with a system freeze. Feels like theres a lot of heat in the case with two 6970's in crossfire running 5670x1080 res with all the HQ settings turned on. So I reset the memory to below default values and played the game again and in ten minutes it froze again. Rebooted into windows and Windows froze up with a rainbow of colors. So I uninstalled video drivers using driver cleaner and this time the game played for like another 30 minutes and then the same thing!

This is weird because its been ok until now. I have no ideas except start replacing components one by one:

Here is a list:
Crosshair IV formula 1902 bios 1090T stock settings
Zalman 9900CNPS cooler
Two XFX 6970s (running eyinfinity 3 x 1920x1080 samsung lcd screens)
Corsair 600T case
Crucial Ballistix 1600mhz 4x2gb 8-8-8-24 ram 1.65v (@1333 or less)
PC Power Cooling 1Kw SR PSU
2 SSDs in Raid
2 300gb Raptors in Raid
1 1gb 7200rpm drive.
1 dvd drive.

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try running just one GPU and see what that does.

Also what PSU are you running?

Cause from what I can see of your problem it looks like it's a graphics issue. Might be the game doesn't like XFire. There are some games that don't.

I'm assuming you're playing the latest one? I'm jealous.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try running just one GPU and see what that does.

Also what PSU are you running?

Cause from what I can see of your problem it looks like it's a graphics issue. Might be the game doesn't like XFire. There are some games that don't.

I'm assuming you're playing the latest one? I'm jealous.









~Ceadder











Running a PC Power And Cooling 1KW SR. This is my second pc power psu as my first was an rma I had because it use to bring down the system with an over current shut down issue in another unrelated machine from long ago. But its the latest Deus Ex. Kind of a cool game.

Anyhow I have another machine I'm going to test this game out on instead. One thats listed on my sig. The Crossfire rig was built to handle triple monitor display action. Anyhow I think the gpu's may be getting over worked. I need a spare gpu to test and rule out that its not the board over heating to prove it.

Rmas suck anyhow. Now my keyboard is f'n up! When it rains it pours! Must be the hurricane Irene!

Thanks.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


are not SSD's. They are conventional mechanical-magnetic HDD's that run at high RPM's - kind of like the Seagate Cheetah way back in the mid 90's.

Whoa! First of all, we've got the old apples to oranges thing going here.

When I said try "Magic and Witchcraft", I actually meant to do so in a _logical_ way. None of the above makes any sense whatsoever.

If you want some more unknowns to kick around,

1) When I set the ASUS BIOS such that SATA 1-4 is RAID, I can get into the RAID BIOS (separate: cntrl/s --> cntrl/f) and I see BOTH my X25M SSD's set up nicely in RAID Configuration BUT I cannot boot to the SSD with the OS/Programs

2) When I set the ASUS BIOS such that SATA 1-4 is AHCI, I can indeed boot to the SSD with the OS/Programs

*But*

According to the Intel Toolbox, *only one* of the SSD's is said to be in *RAID* configuration (sounds to me like the Zen Koan: "the sound of one hand clapping")

According to Disk Management, one can conclude nothing definite. In some sense you have a nice RAID configuration in that part of the OS is on the SSD said to be NOT RAIDed and the bulk of the OS and Program Default Load Site is on the SSD said to be RAIDed.

The attached pics will be even more confusing. One significant thing I have learned about SSD's in RAID Configuration:

*Nobody Knows Nothing For Sure About SSD's, especially SSD's in RAID!*

but we all sure do talk pretty good, don't we?










This is what it should look like if you are in RAID.

Attachment 226296 Attachment 226297


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kotipelto*


are you saying you can use 2 6870s and a nvidia card in the chfiv? how? yes im new. but how and a ilink to whats going on here,,please










I get difficulties to understand what you are asking for exactly...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidm71*


Running a PC Power And Cooling 1KW SR. This is my second pc power psu as my first was an rma I had because it use to bring down the system with an over current shut down issue in another unrelated machine from long ago. But its the latest Deus Ex. Kind of a cool game.

Anyhow I have another machine I'm going to test this game out on instead. One thats listed on my sig. The Crossfire rig was built to handle triple monitor display action. Anyhow I think the gpu's may be getting over worked. I need a spare gpu to test and rule out that its not the board over heating to prove it.

Rmas suck anyhow. Now my keyboard is f'n up! When it rains it pours! Must be the hurricane Irene!

Thanks.


Just disable the XFire and pull the bridge. Your Crosshair setup should easily power through the game without XFire. I know it's a PitA but you're going to be doing two things. Ruling out the system as well as seeing if the Game plays nice in lesser circumstances. It's not the perfect choice but it should help determine if you have a faulty card. Which I doubt you do. Try one card then the other.

It's kinda like Folding which doesn't like XFire/SLI. You can do it singly per card but not all together as one unit.

Also what's the wattage on your PSU. I doubt it has much issue with it but you have one listed in your sig rig but you don't have in the other. Also try to pare down your sig. It's larger than it has to be. Try putting 2 or 3 components per line. That should make things much neater.









Sorry to hear about your KB. That sucks.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



This is what it should look like if you are in RAID.


Having slept an hour here and an hour there for more than a week now, the only response I am now capable of is now would just sound sarcastic. Kind of like: "My that's nice"; or "oh so pretty"; "yeh, I know"; or "You must be a proud father".

But then I come to the obvious: You are a good and sincere friend. You are in fact one of the few who continues to assist me in pushing Doggie Poop uphill.

Quite honestly, I am sick to death of this whole SSD's in RAID thing. No one, not even on other sites, knows a darned thing for sure. We are all nothing more than fishermen and with no "Catch of the Day" to show for our efforts.

If I were a hobbyist or someone with nothing but time on his hands, then I would pursue the problem. But I am not; I need these computers to work --- 
so I can work.

So I'm going to do just as* iamlongtime *so pragmatically suggested. 
Quote:



You may or may not have RAID I don't know, but then you will have windows on c: and a 74Gb programs drive all with SSD speed. Win Win really!


So it's Back to Work for me. Because as they say,

*No Money, No Honey*
or (my personal favorite)

*No Money Down, No Panties Down*


----------



## Ceadderman

"No Money Down, No Panties Down"

Should be...
"No Money down, Victoria's Secret stays in the Bureau"









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14733554*
> Having slept an hour here and an hour there for more than a week now, the only response I am now capable of is now would just sound sarcastic. Kind of like: "My that's nice"; or "oh so pretty"; "yeh, I know"; or "You must be a proud father".
> 
> But then I come to the obvious: You are a good and sincere friend. You are in fact one of the few who continues to assist me in pushing Doggie Poop uphill.
> 
> Quite honestly, I am sick to death of this whole SSD's in RAID thing. No one, not even on other sites, knows a darned thing for sure. We are all nothing more than fishermen and with no "Catch of the Day" to show for our efforts.
> 
> If I were a hobbyist or someone with nothing but time on his hands, then I would pursue the problem. But I am not; I need these computers to work ---
> so I can work.
> 
> So I'm going to do just as *iamlongtime* so pragmatically suggested.
> 
> So it's Back to Work for me. Because as they say,
> *No Money, No Honey*
> 
> or (my personal favorite)
> 
> No Money Down, No Panties Down


Do not blaim you at all.

If it works, run with it.

I tell ya, I have spent intire weekends tring to work around bugs in some of the systems I have built. (including all nighters)

It takes alot of what you have done, and then some.

Some freinds ask, "How do you do it" and then tell me "I would have thrown it all out in the yard by now"

Believe me, I have been ready to throw a few in the yard myself.

Then you have one of those "AH Hah" moments and it all falls in place.

So, I am sure that you know much more about RAID and SSDs than you did.

Next time (if ever) you will have a head start on the endeavor.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14732522*
> Try running just one GPU and see what that does.
> 
> Also what PSU are you running?
> 
> Cause from what I can see of your problem it looks like it's a graphics issue. Might be the game doesn't like XFire. There are some games that don't.
> 
> I'm assuming you're playing the latest one? I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah you were right.. one gpu only and no issues. Bet its this pos psu. For what its worth my sli rig had problems too but atleast it only crashed to desktop instead of sinking the ship!

Thanks.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Should be...
> 
> "No Money down, Victoria's Secret stays in the Bureau"


So totally right Caedderman. You know, I have tried withholding the _goodies_, but the girls just never seem to mind. But if I had been born female, well I gotta tell ya ... my rep would be ....









Oh and thanks to HeadMixer for all the moral support and the many helpful suggestions.









I really feel so indebted to you. You know, I think I'm gonna name my next illegitimate child _HeadMixer_


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14736662*
> So totally right Caedderman. You know, I have tried withholding the _goodies_, but the girls just never seem to mind. But if I had been born female, well I gotta tell ya ... my rep would be ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks to HeadMixer for all the moral support and the many helpful suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel so indebted to you. You know, I think I'm gonna name my next illegitimate child _HeadMixer_


Kinda glad you settled with your rig the way it is.

I was fixin to come up there.

Did I tell you, My brother-in-law and I use to do sound reinforcement.

He was the engineer and I was the "Head Mixer". I ran the sound board.

Now you know.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71;14734075*
> Yeah you were right.. one gpu only and no issues. Bet its this pos psu. For what its worth my sli rig had problems too but atleast it only crashed to desktop instead of sinking the ship!
> 
> Thanks.


I'm glad you got that sorted out. When you get a chance get a Corsair PSU of at least 850w variety. I would suggets the AX Gold because if you ever find yourself wanting to sleeve your cables you won't lose your warranty. That and Corsair gives extra cables for nothing.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14736822*
> I'm glad you got that sorted out. When you get a chance get a Corsair PSU of at least 850w variety. I would suggets the AX Gold because if you ever find yourself wanting to sleeve your cables you won't lose your warranty. That and Corsair gives extra cables for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Neweggs got the Ax1200 on sale until the 31st and I think I'll go for it once I have the funds set aside. Anyhow so far it seems stable as long as Crossfire is off, but ive got 1600 mhz ram stable with just a .1v cpu/nb increase. Also manually setting the vcore now as auto was overvolting the cpu at 1.3 volts and 16 multi. Just working on a stable baseline for now. Will start overclocking real soon, but was wondering if I disable a couple cores could I get even greater performance overclocked?

Thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

Just out of curiosity everyone seems to quote product and prices from NewEgg and NewEgg only - as if it's the only game in town. I have even felt required to do so myself here on OCN for fear of, OMG, being ostracized.









The truth is I have actually purchased a few products from NewEgg and have no complaints. However, I have purchased much, much more from Amazon.com without a single glitch.

Why Amazon, and not NewEgg: *No TAX and always Free Shipping*

Amazon, to my understanding, only collects sales tax in states where they have warehousing and points of distribution. As far as service, Amazon is absolutely second to none.

I post this only FYI. Quite possibly I'm a bit too careful with my money.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14745606*
> Just out of curiosity everyone seems to quote product and prices from NewEgg and NewEgg only - as if it's the only game in town. I have even felt required to do so myself here on OCN for fear of, OMG, being ostracized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I have actually purchased a few products from NewEgg and have no complaints. However, I have purchased much, much more from Amazon.com without a single glitch.
> 
> Why Amazon, and not NewEgg: *No TAX and always Free Shipping*
> 
> Amazon, to my understanding, only collects sales tax in states where they have warehousing and points of distribution. As far as service, Amazon is absolutely second to none.
> 
> I post this only FYI. Quite possibly I'm a bit too careful with my money.


I purchase primarily from Newegg because most of the time they offer free shipping and their warehouse is only one day away and quick for free shipping. I've also purchased gear from Amazon but their selection isnt as good and sometimes the items are shipped from a third party and still has shipping charges. In this case Newegg has a ten percent saving code that undercuts amazon even they're charging a $6 shipping charge. Those bastards!

Anyhow I sometimes go with Performance-pcs.com like today to buy a San Ace fan and 5 1/4 bay mount for it which Newegg does not like sell. Sometimes I go with Frozencpu, Sidewinder, Petra, and even Crazypc. Not to forget Tigerdirect because they offer discounts through entertainment guide and they're customer service is excellent.

So don't think I'm a Newegg fanboy but sometimes they have the best deals on big ticket items. I just wish they had more competition though I would bet you that Bestbuy is trying to be and will be a bigger etailer before you know it!


----------



## incurablegeek

davidm71, totally cool and to each his own. In this day and age we are all trying to get the most for our money.








Quote:


> I purchase primarily from Newegg because most of the time they offer free shipping and their warehouse is only one day away and quick for free shipping.


Only one comment on that, and I'm sure you're well aware of the law: if the warehouse from which NewEgg ships is within the state where you purchase, then they must collect sales tax. And sales tax can be anywhere from an additional 8-10%. NewEgg, for example, ships out of Memphis I believe, so products arrive in no time at all to me here in Nashville. But then, the "free shipping" is more than negated by the hefty TN sales tax I need to pay.









Amazon may, as you say, have a narrower selection than NewEgg but I have not found that to be so. And for what it's worth, I pretty much pay the rent at Amazon.









However, I must agree with you that if you are purchasing something really exotic, both NewEgg and Amazon may not be worthy choices.


----------



## davidm71

Actually Newegg is just a couple states away so no tax and one days drive away. Not that there are always exceptions to that like anything...


----------



## Ceadderman

I go anywhere they have what I'm looking for at a better price than anyone else.

Watercooling I pretty much go with PPCs. Same for fans. Yate Loons are hellacheap when you don't do the sleeving. But they don't do that for all the fans they do it for Yates tho.

But most everything else I get from the Egg because their combo deals are generally good enough that shipping is nominal if they charge shipping for the items I buy. Though I have purchased fittings through the Egg too. Which was a shock to me cause I didn't think they'd be the only place to have Black Enzotech 45s. Only after I got them, did PPCs' start offering them and for the same price.

The tubing for my water cooling I can get from Amazon for cheaper than PPCs' but they don't fit the free shipping criteria. The problem with Amazon, is that they don't always have what we as enthusiasts want. Sometimes they have it a lot of the times they don't. I do look but not always.









@davidm... Being that I'm not familiar with 6*** series GPU and CPU combinations, I can't give a truly definitive statement. I've only this bit of logic though, if you turned off everything that you do not need to run, the unused Cores won't activate and impact performance negatively. Thus negating the need to disable them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



The problem with Amazon, is that they don't always have what *we as enthusiasts* want.


Where do I go to sign up to become an "_Enthusiast_". My computers are freaky, funky fast and I am quite enthusiastic about them. And I buy only the best quality components. Tax Free and Free Shipping - and not just sometimes!

Btw, Any of you _*enthusiasts*_ wanna race? Pink slip for pink slip?







You guys might all think you're a bunch of speedy rabbits - but you're no match for a Duck. That's right. No match at all.

*Ducks Can Fly!








*
Ah, but how *pedestrian* I must appear to the _Enthusiast_? Buying from Amazon and all that ...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Where do I go to sign up to become an "_Enthusiast_". My computers are freaky, funky fast and I am quite enthusiastic about them. And I buy only the best quality components. Tax Free and Free Shipping - and not just sometimes!

Btw, Any of you _*enthusiasts*_ wanna race? Pink slip for pink slip?







You guys might all think you're a bunch of speedy rabbits - but you're no match for a Duck. That's right. No match at all.

*Ducks Can Fly!








*
Ah, but how *pedestrian* I must appear to the _Enthusiast_? Buying from Amazon and all that ...










You get your Enthusiast license out of the bottom of a Cracker Jack box. But you have to be special to get the box. That's what my mommy told me, so it must be true.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Where do I go to sign up to become an "_Enthusiast_". My computers are freaky, funky fast and I am quite enthusiastic about them. And I buy only the best quality components. Tax Free and Free Shipping - and not just sometimes!

Btw, Any of you _*enthusiasts*_ wanna race? Pink slip for pink slip?







You guys might all think you're a bunch of speedy rabbits - but you're no match for a Duck. That's right. No match at all.

*Ducks Can Fly!








*
Ah, but how *pedestrian* I must appear to the _Enthusiast_? Buying from Amazon and all that ...










We were out *duck* hunting and I seen a *duck* run on water boy did I *scare* him


----------



## incurablegeek

You guys are so, so unkind. And now I'm out of Xanax to deal with these "issues".

First of all, I'm denied membership due to some arcane rule and then, the absolute _Koop De Grass_, another insulting comment about Ducks.









It looks like I shall forever be just another *Dumb Duck!*








Anyway I got my two SSD's conjoined and working nicely together (in what some might actually call RAID). So in my eyes, I'm a Winner!


----------



## Ceadderman

Congrats dude. Soon as I can I'll be getting a couple SSD to see what all the fuss is about.









~Ceadder


----------



## richie_2010

im in a predicament in the sence of shall i keep my crosshair extreme or keep my crosshair v either way one has to go.
if anyone has seen my other posts ive fixed my chv with a heatgun and it now powers up and runs.


----------



## incurablegeek

Ceadderman, if you do (by some stroke of God or an invocation to your local muse) succeed in RAIDing your two SSD's, please do post your results and in the process "have at me". That's the only way I will learn.

"Squonk en Los Endos" Geez, you guys have all this secret stuff going on. Btw, where is the Secret Handshake pic posted.

I am definitely not cool. That much I know. But trust me. I have every intention to one day, before it's too friggin late, to change and become

*oh-so-totally C-O-O-L!








*

But in the meantime, I have my two SSD's conjoined and working together in _relative harmony_ with pseudo-RAID -- and well, yours are *in the mail*!









*Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Ceadderman, if you do (by some stroke of God or an invocation to your local muse) succeed in RAIDing your two SSD's, please do post your results and in the process "have at me". That's the only way I will learn.

"Squonk en Los Endos" Geez, you guys have all this secret stuff going on. Btw, where is the Secret Handshake pic posted.

I am definitely not cool. That much I know. But trust me. I have every intention to one day, before it's too friggin late, to change and become

*oh-so-totally C-O-O-L!







*

But in the meantime, I have my two SSD's conjoined and working together in _relative harmony_ with pseudo-RAID -- and well, yours are *in the mail*!









*Happy Thanksgiving!*


This year for thanksgiving the Raid 0 club is serving roast duck in honor of ICG so get your secret membership application from Cracker Jack box in the mail so you can get your free secret hand shake info and enjoy the roasted duck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14752863*
> Ceadderman, if you do (by some stroke of God or an invocation to your local muse) succeed in RAIDing your two SSD's, please do post your results and in the process "have at me". That's the only way I will learn.
> 
> "Squonk en Los Endos" Geez, you guys have all this secret stuff going on. Btw, where is the Secret Handshake pic posted.
> 
> I am definitely not cool. That much I know. But trust me. I have every intention to one day, before it's too friggin late, to change and become
> 
> oh-so-totally C-O-O-L!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the meantime, I have my two SSD's conjoined and working together in _relative harmony_ with pseudo-RAID -- and well, yours are *in the mail*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


:clock:Clocked Account. 250 Rep an it's yours. Unless the mods make a secret Duck rule and then it's 300 Rep.









Old Skool Genesis is baddazz.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

OK, now that you guys have tag-teamed me into submission, here's a computer-related question for you.

Which of the Windows Features should be turned on - or off? Since I think more highly of RAID than I do IE, I tried turning it off and of course not downloading any IE updates.

I have had some difficulties with my computer since but am not sure of the cause. It's kind of like clapping your hands and then it starts to rain. Is there really a cause-effect relationship going on there (a little too heavy I know, HeadMixer, so my apologies accordingly







)

Oh, and all you folks with your Duck jokes, remember one very important thing. Before God created Heaven and Earth, he created Ducks!


----------



## davidm71

This news I have to post really sucks! Apparently while in crossfire mode my second gpu was locked into a 25% duty fan cycle. That was according to MSI Afterburner. Turning off crossfire resulted in both fans working but in Crossfire the second gpu barely spun up enough to exhaust air I could feel. So I searched and found out that disabling ULPS in the registry fixes that problem as it. So I turned up the fan speeds on both in Crossfire and tried to play Deus Ex again. This time it only took it ten minutes before the lights went out!

I'm stumped.. but I have the AX1200 on the way at least. Hoping for the best!

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71;14757107*
> This news I have to post really sucks! Apparently while in crossfire mode my second gpu was locked into a 25% duty fan cycle. That was according to MSI Afterburner. Turning off crossfire resulted in both fans working but in Crossfire the second gpu barely spun up enough to exhaust air I could feel. So I searched and found out that disabling ULPS in the registry fixes that problem as it. So I turned up the fan speeds on both in Crossfire and tried to play Deus Ex again. This time it only took it ten minutes before the lights went out!
> 
> I'm stumped.. but I have the AX1200 on the way at least. Hoping for the best!
> 
> Thanks.


Well I'm pretty sure that XFire only kicks in when needed. Which would be why your fan would only be running 25%.

I can be wrong but that's how I've read it to be. But my question here is what was the temp on the 2nd card? If it was over 50c then that fan I would think would be running faster speeds.

But it does look like the PSU is having an issue.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Duck-kabobs!


----------



## Tweeky

Duck Jokes to Quack You Up!
He said Duck jokes didn't he

A duck walks into a pharmacy, and asks for Chapstick. The cashier says, "Cash or check?" and the duck says, "Just put it on my bill."

What kind of weather excites a duck? Fowl weather.

What does a Duck like to eat with soup? Quackers

What do you call a create of Ducks? A box of quackers.

Why do ducks fly south for the winter? Because it's too far to walk.

Which side of the Duck has the most feathers? The outside!

and my favorite
Q: What's another name for a clever duck?
A: A wise quacker!


----------



## iamlongtime

a duck walks into a bar and ask's the barman "got any bread?"
Barman says "no"
Duck says "you got any bread"
Barman says "no"
Duck says "you got any bread"
Barman says "no"
Duck says "you got any bread"
Barman says "no"
Duck says "you got any bread"
Barman says "Listen pal, you aske me once more and I'll nail your beak to the bar!"
Duck says "got any nails?"
Barman says "no"
Duck says "got any bread?"









Thinking mans duck see!

EDIT: Came on here to ask an actual question not to air my favourite joke (and the only one I can physically tell!) Disabled bios jmicron after fresh install. Any other little bios tweaks for fast post, about 26seconds at the minute


----------



## incurablegeek

iamlongtime, it is indeed refreshing to see that there are actually some "highbrows" in our little group.

In the same way as those who make fun of us Ducks, our yellow beaks and our beautiful white feathers, there were those who made fun of Einstein's hair.

There are some folks who are more perceptive however, and those are the ones who appreciate just how Ducks are the "thinking man's" animal!

You Sir are one of the more insightful people. And on behalf of all Ducks everywhere, I thank you!


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14764365*
> Disabled bios jmicron after fresh install. Any other little bios tweaks for fast post, about 26seconds at the minute


That sounds about right.

The C4F has a 5 sec. prove-out delay before the "BEEP".

I get 22 sec. from "BEEP" to desktop.


----------



## davidm71

I installed my new Corsair AX-1200 and then took Deus Ex for a roll again. This time I played twice for an hour each with out any hard lockups. Only thing is on the last run I got a crash to desktop event but it was better than a complete system failure. May have been because of running the ram at 1600 mhz and not enough cpu/nb volts.Feels more stable though. Time will tell..

About the kabobs - looks like liver! If you want good kabob man persian kabobs are the bomb! Never heard of duck Kabob...


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


That sounds about right.

The C4F has a 5 sec. prove-out delay before the "BEEP".

I get 22 sec. from "BEEP" to desktop.


I disabled boot gui and som other stuff think I'm closing the gap!!


----------



## Mr.Steve

I dont care how long my comp takes to boot, just as long as:

A) It boots into windows without a problem
B) Once in windows i get screaming #'s anywhere
C) #'s are mostly due to my awesomely Ãœber RAM @ 6-8-6-20 @ 1712MHz
or
D) All of above + Chedderman says hi to me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14783410*
> I dont care how long my comp takes to boot, just as long as:
> 
> A) It boots into windows without a problem
> B) Once in windows i get screaming #'s anywhere
> C) #'s are mostly due to my awesomely Über RAM @ 6-8-6-20 @ 1712MHz
> or
> D) All of above + Chedderman says hi to me


From one of my favorite movies...










Andy McDowell is such a hottie.
~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Since you guys are _usually_ so nice, I will post here in lieu of making a fool out myself elsewhere.

Can you blow a brand-new Corsair modular PSU by changing SATA device power cables while the PSU is on and the computer is running?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14786064*
> Since you guys are _usually_ so nice, I will post here in lieu of making a fool out myself elsewhere.
> 
> Can you blow a brand-new Corsair modular PSU by changing SATA device power cables while the PSU is on and the computer is running?


It's not recommended but I don't think that you could hurt the PSU by unplugging a SATA. Probably do more damage to the component than the PSU since a PSU has to be able to stand up to power fluctuations.









But to be on the safe side I always tell my friends family and clients to ALWAYS power down and switch it off at the back and make sure that there is no juice in the system(PWR switch purge) and make sure you've grounded yourself by touching bare metal before touching components or cables. It's just best to err on the side of caution at all times.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Those of you who have been following my travails on the C5F thread know that I have had a problem in getting two of my SATA devices recognized.

Right now it looks like it has been a PSU problem (not an "issue") all along. I just tested this brand-new CoolerMaster 1K Watt Silent Pro and it's deader than any Duck could ever fear to be. Tested it on a cheap-o Ultra PSU tester and a fancy-dancy Apevia digital. On the Ultra, there was a bit of a pitiful screech and then nothing. After that on the Apevia, Completely Nothing.

If I were a betting man, and I'm not, I'd say those two unrecognized SATA devices (1 HDD - and the HDD was not the problem cause I tested several on the same power cable -- and -- 1 brand-new, never used Blu-Ray Optical drive which would never even power up) were caused by lack of power from the Corsair PSU.

Ah ... "Made in China" anyone?









1) If you want to hear why I shudder when I see "Made in China", PM me and I'll regale you with stories - melamine in the children's milk to boost protein content, repackaging of dead batteries, no actual peanuts in the shells, ah, the list goes on and on ....

2) And for those of you who think I'm completely nuts for having two computers with similar components and configured in identical ways, well then lemme tell ya why ... (maybe I need three)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14787129*
> Those of you who have been following my travails on the C5F thread know that I have had a problem in getting two of my SATA devices recognized.
> 
> Right now it looks like it has been a PSU problem (not an "issue") all along. I just tested this brand-new Corsair 1K Watt Silent Pro and it's deader than any Duck could ever fear to be. Tested it on a cheap-o Ultra PSU tester and a fancy-dancy Apevia digital. On the Ultra, there was a bit of a pitiful screech and then nothing. After that on the Apevia, Completely Nothing.
> 
> If I were a betting man, and I'm not, I'd say those two unrecognized SATA devices (1 HDD - and the HDD was not the problem cause I tested several on the same power cable -- and -- 1 brand-new, never used Blu-Ray Optical drive which would never even power up) were caused by lack of power from the Corsair PSU.
> 
> Ah ... "Made in China" anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) If you want to hear why I shudder when I see "Made in China", PM me and I'll regale you with stories - melamine in the children's milk to boost protein content, repackaging of dead batteries, no actual peanuts in the shells, ah, the list goes on and on ....
> 
> 2) And for those of you who think I'm completely nuts for having two computers with similar components and configured in identical ways, well then lemme tell ya why ... (maybe I need three)


Sucks when it happens. But at least Corsair is pretty solid with their RMA process. As far as I am aware they'll pull a new one off the shelf and ship it to you once they have the busted one in hand. They do that with their RAM and their Coolers, so it wouldn't surprise me if they do it with the PSU considering it's theirs in name only. It's a rebadged Seasonic and those are pretty dependable. You should check out the PSU forums if you need more info.









If and when mine fails, I'll be buying an AX Gold model. I'll have to buy one cause I broke the product warranty seal to sleeve this one. It's been solidly dependable thus far though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Electrochef

Which AHCI and chipset drivers should I install, the ones from the ASUS site, or the ones from the AMD site?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef;14787345*
> Which AHCI and chipset drivers should I install, the ones from the ASUS site, or the ones from the AMD site?


ASUS. When in doubt always go with the Mainboard drivers.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> When in doubt always go with the Mainboard drivers.


Excuse me for jumping in here, because my memory is a bit hazy. This question of which AHCI drivers has been asked and answered so many times that I have forgotten some of its evolution.

What I do know is that *ASUS does not make SATA drivers.* Remember way back when someone wanted to argue with me about AsMedia being a subsidiary of ASUS and hence AsMedia drivers were in effect developed by ASUS.

Well, they were wrong - and I proved it. AsMedia develops drivers for any motherboard manufacturer who requests them. In fact, AsMedia drivers have found there way into most Taiwan motherboards. And they are *not* ASUS.

Bottom Line: I believe that on an ASUS board that supports Intel Processors, you should use Intel AHCI drivers.

Conversely, on an ASUS board that support AMD processors, you should use AMD AHCI drivers.

Since this fellow's rig only has 1 SSD and 1 HDD, he would probably be safe going with the driver's on the motherboard setup disk. But please don't call them ASUS drivers.


----------



## Ceadderman

Apologies. Just saying that if you want the right drivers to go to the Mainboard companies because they pass the right ones along to us from the developers. Also should anything negative happen and you have to return the board for RMA, they'll see that you didn't go outside the source and are more likely to follow through without issue.

Not saying they're the people that made the drivers but they are the people that control your fate in the face of RMA.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Ceadar did you get those snipers working right on your board there 69 buck for 8gigs right now


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Apologies. Just saying that if you want the right drivers to go to the Mainboard companies


Quote:


> Apologies


?? Not on your life. I knew what you meant, Caedderman. I should have added that mine was only a clarification, cause until recently I actually thought mobo mfrs. designed all the drivers too. Guess I had a bad case of the *Modern-Day Stupids*!

Then I had a flashback to the 90's - way back when we all knew who actually made what. Nowadays there is so much confusion; it's really hard to know - or to trust ...

Sorry, I should have been a bit more clear.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14796591*
> What I do know is that *ASUS does not make SATA drivers.* Remember way back when someone wanted to argue with me about AsMedia being a subsidiary of ASUS and hence AsMedia drivers were in effect developed by ASUS.


ASMedia, is a subsidiary of ASUS

http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-Subsidiary-to-Ship-10-Million-USB-3-0-Controllers-140444.shtml
http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASMedia-SATA-6Gbps-Controllers-Make-Their-Way-Into-Retail-195300.shtml

http://www.asmedia.com.tw/eng/e_press2.php?item=41
"ASMedia Technology Inc., currently headquartered in Taipei, Taiwan, founded in 2004, being a subsidiary of ASUS group"

http://vr-zone.com/articles/asmedia-s-sata-6gbps-controller-hits-retail/11878.html
http://semiaccurate.com/2010/04/26/asus-confirms-move-non-nec-usb-30-host-controllers/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;14797452*
> Ceadar did you get those snipers working right on your board there 69 buck for 8gigs right now


Already addressed this in PM, but to clarify for those privy to our conversation...

Yes indeedy. They were being hindered by the IMC on my 955 so the best I could get @ Stock was 1333. I'm running the 965 Right now and RAM is @ 1600. So anyone with the 955 the only way you run higher speed with the IMC is by OC'ing the CPU. Then you can set to stock speed on the RAM.









One thing I forgot to mention is these sticks are as tight as they're going to get at 9-9-9-24. Unless you fiddle with the voltage I imagine since I've yet to get ballsy and attempt it.Of course I'm back on the stock CPU cooler so I'm not doing much of anything performance related. That's gonna change as soon as I get my Loop completed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ASMedia, is a subsidiary of ASUS


Tweeky, I thank you for providing the links that you believe prove your point.

With all do respects, however, I have read much that dispute your belief that AsMedia is owned by ASUS.

I have as a result emailed AsMedia myself to learn the truth.

Possible Logical Contradiction: If AsMedia is in fact a wholly owned subsidiary of ASUS, why do they provide products and services to many other Taiwan motherboard manufacturers?

Quote:



*ASMedia* Technology's *customers include* all major Taiwanese motherboard vendors and brand-name OEMs, including *ASUS*, Dell, ECS, Gigabyte, HP, Seagate, Samsung, Lacie, LG, Liteon, MSI, Sony, and Toshiba.


http://www.asmedia.com.tw/eng/e_press2.php?item=39

True, AsMedia collaborates with many companies, including American Megatrends, but that does not mean they are owned by the companies they collaborate with. It's actually a very common practice in Chinese business for many companies to work together in a loosely defined network, but ownership is quite another matter.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


If AsMedia is in fact a wholly owned subsidiary of ASUS, why do they provide products and services to many other Taiwan motherboard manufacturers?










*"ASMedia, is a subsidiary of ASUS"* ("wholly owned" how did that get in there)
ASMedia press release of 2011-5-31
http://www.asmedia.com.tw/eng/e_press2.php?item=41

There are only 2 providers of these high performance controllers (NEC and AsMedia) at this time
If Gigabyte wants a high performance controller then they have to get it from one of these providers
Can you imagine what the Gigabyte owners are going to say when they have to load ASUS driver on their boards?


----------



## Ceadderman

Just one more reason to buy ASUS.









Yeah they have a bad Rep but that's what happens when you're bigger than everyone else. I kinda laugh at people that have Intel and shun ASUS.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Sacrificed half my current RAM for my little neices build.

@ Ceaddar I ended up ordering the G. Skill Sniper 1600 Cas 9 instead of the 1866 it was a little cheaper but still serves its purpose









Edit: The 1866 was 69.99 the 1600 was only 53.99 USD


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Sacrificed half my current RAM for my little neices build.

@ Ceaddar I ended up ordering the G. Skill Sniper 1600 Cas 9 instead of the 1866 it was a little cheaper but still serves its purpose










Edit: The 1866 was 69.99 the 1600 was only 53.99 USD


look this its good stuff too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231444


----------



## bo40

Tweeky will 2 6990,s run in crossfire on a crosshair V motherboard


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Tweeky will 2 6990,s run in crossfire on a crosshair V motherboard


as far as i know
i have 2 - 6950 in crossfire
6950 have a better preformance than other 6XXX cards

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150527


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


as far as i know
i have 2 - 6950 in crossfire
6950 have a better preformance than other 6XXX cards

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150527


ok thanks i was hoping so i just orderd 2 of them to go in my new build im building


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ASMedia, is a subsidiary of ASUS


For the sake of peace and harmony, I could agree with you, Tweeky. But then

*We'd Both Be Wrong!*

Quote:



The company has become the vendor of the leading motherboard providers and branded OEMs, such as ASUS, DELL, ECS, Gigabyte, Lenovo, HP, LG, Liteon, MSI, Sony, and Toshiba.



Quote:



Founded in March 2004, ASMedia Technology Inc. is a leading fabless IC design company focusing on high-speed analog IC designs. Headquartered in Taipei, Taiwan, ASMedia Technology's *stockholders include* heavyweight computer companies such as Asustek Computer Inc. and GIGA-BYTE TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD.


It seems that AsMedia is also a subsidiary of Duck and Ducklings, Inc. (I just bought some stock in AsMedia, so now it's my "subsidiary".







)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


For the sake of peace and harmony, I could agree with you, Tweeky. But then

*We'd Both Be Wrong!*

It seems that AsMedia is also a subsidiary of Duck and Ducklings, Inc. (I just bought some stock in AsMedia, so now it's my "subsidiary".







)


OK ... but ... AsMedia is not a subsidiary of Duck and Ducklings, Inc.
What Do I have to do provide you with more Duck Jokes ?








If you would listen then we could both be right


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Sacrificed half my current RAM for my little neices build.

@ Ceaddar I ended up ordering the G. Skill Sniper 1600 Cas 9 instead of the 1866 it was a little cheaper but still serves its purpose









Edit: The 1866 was 69.99 the 1600 was only 53.99 USD


Soon as my Bro can afford them he'll be buying the 1866 series and swapping with my 1600 set. He's already got a pair of these but wants a couple more for his system. Told him just to buy the 1866 set and we'd swap out since I paid way more and he knows they're still quality since I haven't messed with them much and because he'll get the warrantied set should they fail.

GSkill is the bombasticizzledeedizzle when it comes to RMA of RAM. They ship a new pair of sticks should they fail.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



If you would listen then we could both be right


OK, I'll be a bit more straightforward for a moment.

1) Tweeky, you are a dear friend and you have helped both me and others quite a lot. You are very selfless with your time and giving of your wisdom. And we all owe you much!









2) AsMedia =/= ASUS =/= Gigabyte Technologies or any other stockholder.

AsMedia, as a subcontractor, provides and/or licenses products and services to many motherboard manufacturers.

The only reasons I have pursued this are:

1) I don't like my credibility questioned on OCN (Translation: I am very, very hardheaded, but then I am of German ancestry.)

2) I do not want OCN members to *mistakenly believe that when they see an AsMedia port on the C5F that AsMedia is part of ASUS.

We did not have that confusion when on the C4F we had JMicron SATA port in lieu of AsMedia.*

The problem seems to arise from the phonetic similarity. That and only that. 
*As*Media --> *AS*US

Quote:



OK ... but ... AsMedia is not a subsidiary of Duck and Ducklings, Inc.


Yeh, that's right. I kind of exaggerated.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


look this its good stuff too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231444


I looked at those too, but I got the snipers because there mostly black and a little red like everything else in my rig. My kingston looked funny in there it was very very blue haha.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14802857*
> OK, I'll be a bit more straightforward for a moment.
> 
> 1) Tweeky, you are a dear friend and you have helped both me and others quite a lot. You are very selfless with your time and giving of your wisdom. And we all owe you much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) AsMedia =/= ASUS =/= Gigabyte Technologies or any other stockholder.
> 
> AsMedia, as a subcontractor, provides and/or licenses products and services to many motherboard manufacturers.
> 
> The only reasons I have pursued this are:
> 
> 1) I don't like my credibility questioned on OCN (Translation: I am very, very hardheaded, but then I am of German ancestry.)
> 
> 2) I do not want OCN members to *mistakenly believe that when they see an AsMedia port on the C5F that AsMedia is part of ASUS.
> 
> We did not have that confusion when on the C4F we had JMicron SATA port in lieu of AsMedia.*
> 
> The problem seems to arise from the phonetic similarity. That and only that.
> *As*Media --> *AS*US
> 
> Yeh, that's right. I kind of exaggerated.


OK but don't say I didn't try I did the best I could


----------



## headmixer

Found this,

Until recently, there were no Taiwanese hardware makers that had such recognition, but this has changed now that
Quote:


> ASMedia, an ASUS daughter company


, became the first.


----------



## headmixer

Found this,

Until recently, there were no Taiwanese hardware makers that had such recognition, but this has changed now that
Quote:


> ASMedia, an ASUS daughter company


, became the first.

Source: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASMedia-Joins-Group-of-Companies-With-Certified-USB-3-0-Controllers-200956.shtml

Double Post "OOPS"


----------



## bo40

my new build = thermaltake xaser V case ultra 1600 watt psu crosshair V mb ripjaws 1866 x 16 gigs ram custom water cooling on a 1100 just till i can get hands on a bulldozer tho and 2 sapphire 6990,s 120 gig ssd and a 3 tb sata 6.0 for storage and 1 blue ray burner and 1 24 x dvd burner and win 7 ultimate x64 bit hopefully last of parts will be here by wednsday and i will post pics as soon as it is done and its name is gonna be the D9 cat


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ASMedia, an ASUS daughter company


*Et Tu HeadMixer!*

You guys need to give this a rest. Kindly use your heads. If AsMedia were indeed part of ASUS (subjunctive _hypothetical conditional_ mood), then why do we have a JMicron controller on the C4F board and an AsMedia on the C5F.

AsMedia is as much an ASUS company as any other company it licenses its technology to.

The problem arises more from translation:

In Chinese: *Guanshi Gongtsu*
In Japanese: *Kanren-Gaisha
*
And, no, I did not Google those up. I speak both the two languages. (May not know RAID but I know languages.)








Analogy: HeadMixer and I are friends and thus have a relationship; therefore he is my subsidiary.









All you guys who are pursuing this issue in error are only serving to confuse the Newbie who might mistakenly conclude that if he buys a Gigabyte Board and sees an AsMedia controller on it, well then ASUS must be superior to GB in some way.


----------



## Electrochef

This is slightly odd, I made sure that I am running AHCI mode, however in the BIOS all my drives are showing up as IDE. Does anyone know why?

I attached pics to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rocket Dog

Hey guys, I've been doing some testing with my Extreme, Comparing CPU-Z Vcore readings with readings from a digital multi-meter.

All tests were conducted with the Vcore set to 1.45v in BIOS.

*LLC set to 50%*

CPU-Z Idle - 1.440v
Multi-meter Idle - 1.438v

CPU-Z Load - 1.412v
Multi-meter Load - 1.402v

*LLC set to Full*

CPU-Z Idle - 1.464v
Multi-meter Idle - 1.458v

CPU-Z Load - 1.512v
Multi-meter Load - 1.493v

It seems that CPU-Z is quite good but is clearly showing the wrong values with the real value being ~0.020mv lower then what is actually being reported.

I wonder if it would be safe to assume that the results from the Formulae would be the same.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*Et Tu HeadMixer!*

*Kanren-Gaisha
*


Yes, Me too.









Just tring to help clear thing up.









Like ASRock is an kanrengaisha of ASUS.









Ya, I googled it.

They didn't use a hyphen.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Is it ok to OC while drinking White Russians??????


----------



## davidm71

What about the ram voltage? Compare that against Asus Pc-probe. I've set my ram at 1.635v so it shows 1.65v in pc-probe. Should I set it to 1.65?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*


Hey guys, I've been doing some testing with my Extreme, Comparing CPU-Z Vcore readings with readings from a digital multi-meter.

All tests were conducted with the Vcore set to 1.45v in BIOS.

*LLC set to 50%*

CPU-Z Idle - 1.440v
Multi-meter Idle - 1.438v

CPU-Z Load - 1.412v
Multi-meter Load - 1.402v

*LLC set to Full*

CPU-Z Idle - 1.464v
Multi-meter Idle - 1.458v

CPU-Z Load - 1.512v
Multi-meter Load - 1.493v

It seems that CPU-Z is quite good but is clearly showing the wrong values with the real value being ~0.020mv lower then what is actually being reported.

I wonder if it would be safe to assume that the results from the Formulae would be the same.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Is it ok to OC while drinking White Russians??????


Be a man and drink them black!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electrochef*


This is slightly odd, I made sure that I am running AHCI mode, however in the BIOS all my drives are showing up as IDE. Does anyone know why?

I attached pics to show what I'm talking about.


Mines the same I wouldn't worry about it, I believe it's just a classification. As standard the board is set to IDE doesn't matter that it shows the drives as such as long as they are using AHCI.

If anyone knows any different then I need help too!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


All you guys who are pursuing this issue in error are only serving to confuse the Newbie who might mistakenly conclude that if he buys a Gigabyte Board and sees an AsMedia controller on it, well then ASUS must be superior to GB in some way.


ASUS *is* superior to Gigabyte in just about every way. Probably not customer service though.
















Of course you're going to pay for quality though. Also you don't find too many ASUS boards with the Caps next to the socket.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Is it ok to OC while drinking White Russians??????


Sure so long as you aren't too looped to read numbers and perform simple math when trying to Clock your BUS speed.









When 2500 looks like 250 it's time to stop drinking, stop clocking or both and just go sleep it off.









Oh hey Kah, got the strips. Which side(Blue or Silver) to the Heatsink or does that really even matter?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Is it ok to OC while drinking White Russians??????


Yes - Just don't get any on the circuit boards


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


ASUS *is*
Oh hey Kah, got the strips. Which side(Blue or Silver) to the Heatsink or does that really even matter?









~Ceadder










Doesn't matter. just remember, THEY ARE NOT tape. They are pads. thats why I suggested the mobo WC block as a possibility. They do cut nicely with hobby knives.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14823237*
> Doesn't matter. just remember, THEY ARE NOT tape. They are pads. thats why I suggested the mobo WC block as a possibility. They do cut nicely with hobby knives.


Okay kewl. I'm probably going to compare them with the TIM that I have on hand to get the best possible temp. But if TIM really isn't the way to go(i.e. too messy) then it's also good to have these on hand.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> kanrengaisha
> Ya, I googled it.
> They didn't use a hyphen.


HeadMixer, now you choose to correct my Japanese. HA!









Remember the Alamo?

I hyphenated "kanrengaish" to make it easier to read for those who are illiterate in Japanese to read it. Actually, Japanese is almost never Romanized, such that "kanrengaisha" should be written 関連会社.

Now which of the two do you find easier to read?









If you wished to charge another windmill, you should have corrected my Chinese rendering in PinYin. It should be "guanxi gontzu" I believe (though I feel the 2nd word is spelled wrong - ask a Chinese from Taiwan and they won't know either), though rendering Chinese into PinYin or the Romanized alpahabet is an absolute art form and is only accepted in Mainland China.

I can, however, say it pretty A-OK though.









You should have stuck with Old Reliable - and that would be clowning me about my computer problems. I can PM you a list of what I have gone through today if you would like. They are all due to this SATA expansion card that I am trying to make work.

Now THAT would be a much more viable target!

Ceadderman, thanks for the correction:
Quote:


> ASUS is superior to Gigabyte in just about every way.


If you doubt my sincerity about my opinion of GB = Garbage, then just check out the UD5/UD7 thread. I was plenty vocal about GB being another Made in China junk product, so much so that the Admin PM'd me and said he even had a GB board catch fire.









Not only burned up much of his computer but also part of his desk! He took Gigabyte to court and they awarded him US$66.00 to cover his computer and other damage caused by the fire.

Oh, and I have a real nice, brand-new actually, Gigabyte UD5 here that has quite a lot of frequent flier miles due to its RMA travels. It's now nicely shorted out in 3 places with little arrows nicely placed to point them out.

Only problem: it's not the board I sent back for RMA. (think I'll stick with ASUS)

GB support being better than ASUS???

Please don't make me laugh 'till I hurt myself.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> kanrengaisha
> Ya, I googled it.
> They didn't use a hyphen.


HeadMixer, now you choose to correct my Japanese. HA!









Remember the Alamo?

I hyphenated "kanrengaish" to make it easier to read for those who are illiterate in Japanese to read it. Actually, Japanese is almost never Romanized, such that "kanrengaisha" should be written 関連会社.

Now which of the two do you find easier to read?









If you wished to charge another windmill, you should have corrected my Chinese rendering in PinYin. It should be "guanxi gontzu" I believe (though I feel the 2nd word is spelled wrong - ask a Chinese from Taiwan and they won't know either), though rendering Chinese into PinYin or the Romanized alpahabet is an absolute art form and is only accepted in Mainland China.

I can, however, say it pretty A-OK though.









You should have stuck with Old Reliable - and that would be clowning me about my computer problems. I can PM you a list of what I have gone through today if you would like. They are all due to this SATA expansion card that I am trying to make work.

Now THAT would be a much more viable target!

Ceadderman, thanks for the correction:
Quote:


> ASUS is superior to Gigabyte in just about every way.


If you doubt my sincerity about my opinion of GB = Garbage, then just check out the UD5/UD7 thread. I was plenty vocal about GB being another Made in China junk product, so much so that the Admin PM'd me and said he even had a GB board catch fire.









Not only burned up much of his computer but also part of his desk! He took Gigabyte to court and they awarded him US$66.00 to cover his computer and other damage caused by the fire.

Oh, and I have a real nice, brand-new actually, Gigabyte UD5 here that has quite a lot of frequent flier miles due to its RMA travels. It's now nicely shorted out in 3 places with little arrows nicely placed to point them out.

Only problem: it's not the board I sent back for RMA. (think I'll stick with ASUS)

GB support being better than ASUS???

Please don't make me laugh 'till I hurt myself.


----------



## Ceadderman

ASUS has _okay_ customer service. Since I've never dealt with Gigabyte's CS departments, I wouldn't want to misrepresent myself by saying that ASUS is better.









ASUS tho has me







sometimes. Though everything else has me









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14825256*
> HeadMixer, now you choose to correct my Japanese. HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the Alamo?
> 
> They are all due to this SATA expansion card that I am trying to make work.
> 
> Now THAT would be a much more viable target!


!!!!OUCH!!!!
















I may bring attention to your ignorence, I would never correct you.









I envy you.

As "Brilliant" is I am. I am one of the more ignorant.(There is so much more to know) Doesn't seem to be enought life time to know it all.









I do well to speak English American.

Forgive me "Oh Great One".
















I have two SATA expantion cards in the "bone yard" under my bed.

The only experience I have with them is bad.









Hope you got a PCI card?

I tried PCIe X1.

The PCIe X1 slot was covered by my video card.

The only other options were to try the X4, X8, X16 slots.

Did not matter which slot I tried, they all conflicted with the video card.









They seemed to load OK.

Then about 5 min after start-up I would hear that "B-Bonk" sound, and they would be gone.

Decided to go with a dual drive external USB3.


----------



## gregcade

Hi guys,

I removed the heatsink of my motherboard and changed the thermal paste of the NorthBridge and SouthBridge and Lucid Hydra Logix, to improve the temperatures.

By the way, I have not changed the mosfets thermal paste.

But now it seems that the temperature of my NorthBridge is higher than before...









So guys, what thermal paste would you recommend me for the mosfets and the rest of the chips?

Thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

headmixer, right now the only thing keeping me functionally sane is my lame sense of humor and the many great guys on OCN.

I swear to Almighty Allah that I am so sick and tired of buying equipment that flat-out *does not work*.

Really, so you guys could all share a good laugh, I should take a moment to make a list and post it here so you can all see what a Gullible Idiot I have been.

The following is my email to tech support for my _SYBA SY-PEX40008 PCI Express SATA II (3.0Gb/s) Software RAID Controller Card_ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124027&Tpk=SY-PEX40008
Quote:


> Karlin,
> 
> After many, many hours playing with this card (I have 2, one for each computer), I have learned that a reviewer over at Amazon.com has articulated my problem exactly:
> 
> "It seems to work perfectly with two hard drives, but my systems hangs with 4 hard drives running at once"
> 
> I'm getting system slowdowns and lockups and sometimes need to warm boot, even cold boot at times.
> 
> This card will not accept 4 identical 1 TB Western Digital drives. Repeating what I said before, I do not need RAID. I just need the extra SATA ports.
> None of my drives (above 2) are recognized, so in effect this is a 2 SATA port card - when it works.
> 
> What can I do about this? You know, when you buy a product that is advertized to do something, your really expect the advertizing to be correct!
> 
> I am very, very annoyed, because I have wasted so very much time with this product!


I just fired up my computer this morning with only 2 HDD's (out of a possible 4 ports) connected. The little ole cursor just froze. When I tried to warm-reboot the system locked up. So I had to completely turn it off, wait 10 seconds and with all SATA cables disconnected from this monstrosity, it eventually booted up.

I'm so frustrated.

Not a problem, though. I think I can sell them to Kahbrohn.

When they don't work for him, I'll just lay on a real good Guilt Trip and then clown him on OCN, "well there you go again, Dr. Kaboom!"


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Hi guys,

I removed the heatsink of my motherboard and changed the thermal paste of the NorthBridge and SouthBridge and Lucid Hydra Logix, to improve the temperatures.

By the way, I have not changed the mosfets thermal paste.

But now it seems that the temperature of my NorthBridge is higher than before...









So guys, what thermal paste would you recommend me for the mosfets and the rest of the chips?

Thanks


What thermal paste did you use?? I would always reccomend Arctic Silver 5 but it's a personal choice. Getting a good quality paste is a good place to start. If you used good paste then the fault may be in the replacement of heatsinks. Good luck.


----------



## Tokkan

Well Im in need of great help, can't decide between saving to buy the coming HD7970 or buying an SSD.
What troubles me is the fact that the Crosshair IV Formula does not support TRIM... And I have no clue of how hard would the new GPU be bottlenecked by my CPU. It is OC'ed and I do game at Full HD.
If I replace my GPU this HD6850 will be donated to my gf i5 2500k rig.

Can some1 actually help me decide, do I need the SSD speed?
Or is the fps better compared to the overall speed?


----------



## Rocket Dog

Testing CPU-Z reported voltages against actual voltages measured with my multi-meter.

For anyone with an Extreme and wants to run 1.55v under-load then 1.5v in BIOS with full LLC enabled reports 1.549v under load on the multi-meter and 1.572v in CPU-Z.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


What thermal paste did you use?? I would always reccomend Arctic Silver 5 but it's a personal choice. Getting a good quality paste is a good place to start. If you used good paste then the fault may be in the replacement of heatsinks. Good luck.










I used Noctua NT-H1... The heatsink seems to be well replaced, I mean, the screws are OK, etc.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


I used Noctua NT-H1... The heatsink seems to be well replaced, I mean, the screws are OK, etc.


I know Noctua make great coolers don't know about TIM though anyway in honesty it was a stab in the dark. Hope you get it sorted.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Well Im in need to great help, can't decide between saving to buy the coming HD7970 or buying an SSD.
What troubles me is the fact that the Crosshair IV Formula does not support TRIM... And I have no clue of how hard would the new GPU be bottlenecked by my CPU. It is OC'ed and I do game at Full HD.
If I replace my GPU this HD6850 will be donated to my gf i5 2500k rig.

Can some1 actually help me decide, do I need the SSD speed?
Or is the fps better compared to the overall speed?


The crosshair IV supports trim.

Use: Run.
Type: cmd
Type: Fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify
if: disabledeletenotify=0 trim is enabled

I don't know how good SSD is for gaming though you would have to have a look about.









EDIT: added some hard evidence!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Hi guys,

I removed the heatsink of my motherboard and changed the thermal paste of the NorthBridge and SouthBridge and Lucid Hydra Logix, to improve the temperatures.

By the way, I have not changed the mosfets thermal paste.

But now it seems that the temperature of my NorthBridge is higher than before...









So guys, what thermal paste would you recommend me for the mosfets and the rest of the chips?

Thanks


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ch-2011/1207/5


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ch-2011/1207/5


Thanks for the link


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Well Im in need to great help, can't decide between saving to buy the coming HD7970 or buying an SSD.
What troubles me is the fact that the Crosshair IV Formula does not support TRIM... And I have no clue of how hard would the new GPU be bottlenecked by my CPU. It is OC'ed and I do game at Full HD.
If I replace my GPU this HD6850 will be donated to my gf i5 2500k rig.

Can some1 actually help me decide, do I need the SSD speed?
Or is the fps better compared to the overall speed?


6850 are very good card
a 7970 will cost a lot more than it is worth
two 6850 or two 6950 would be better for now
ssd will improve your over all computer speed a lot
trim is supported and is set up in windows


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14832595*
> Testing CPU-Z reported voltages against actual voltages measured with my multi-meter.
> 
> For anyone with an Extreme and wants to run 1.55v under-load then 1.5v in BIOS with full LLC enabled reports 1.549v under load on the multi-meter and 1.572v in CPU-Z.


The only way to get an accurate reading is to use a really good meter that has been calibrated and certified for accuracy and will still have an error factor of at least .5% and cost around $700
For an example if you had two good meters form different companies they would probably give different reading
Most good meters has an error factor of at least 2%
Most standard meters has an error factor of at least 5% to 10%


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14833713*
> The only way to get an accurate reading is to use a really good meter that has been calibrated and certified for accuracy and will still have an error factor of at least .5% and cost around $700
> For an example if you had two good meters form different companies they would probably give different reading
> Most really good meter has an error factor of at least 2%
> Most standard meter has an error factor of at least 5% to 10%


I'm an electrician so I have a decent meter


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14833574*
> 6850 are very good card
> a 7970 will cost a lot more than it is worth
> two 6850 or two 6950 would be better for now
> ssd will improve your over all computer speed a lot
> trim is supported and is set up in windows


Thanks for your answer Tweeky, can you explain to me how does TRIM activate on the Crosshair IV Formula? since it isnt supported by AMD chipset drivers..
6850 Crossfire isnt an option Tweeky, sorry.
Edit: Been googling about the subject and it seems AMD added TRIM to the Chipset drivers.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14833823*
> I'm an electrician so I have a decent meter


Being an electrician does not automatically mean you have a decent meter








Imagine a poor electrician what does he have? A decent or a crappy meter?
Jk


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;14833922*
> Being an electrician does not automatically mean you have a decent meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a poor electrician what does he have? A decent or a crappy meter?
> Jk


They have crappy meters, Mine was only last calibrated around 7-8 months ago, Complete with cert of accuracy









It doesn't get as much use as it used to though which is why I'm playing with it now...lol

I'm pulling 4.1Ghz Linx stable with 1.497 Vcore...

CPU-Z is reporting 1.512 Vcore...


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;14833907*
> Thanks for your answer Tweeky, can you explain to me how does TRIM activate on the Crosshair IV Formula? since it isnt supported by AMD chipset drivers..
> 6850 Crossfire isnt an option Tweeky, sorry.
> Edit: Been googling about the subject and it seems AMD added TRIM to the Chipset drivers.


im running 2 6870,s in crossfire and thier awsome in new build im putting togather now im running 2 6990,s in crossfire


----------



## razaice

Hey does anyone know if the crosshair IV extreme/formula will support bulldozer?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14835530*
> Hey does anyone know if the crosshair IV extreme/formula will support bulldozer?


Yes the Formula will support at least the first edition BD. Not enough info on future releases. Only downside MAY be (still not verified) that a few power saving features may not function such as Turbo Core etc, things an overclocker probably won't use anyway. If you check on the ASUS Formula IV download page you'll already see a bios just for BD.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14833986*
> They have crappy meters, Mine was only last calibrated around 7-8 months ago, Complete with cert of accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't get as much use as it used to though which is why I'm playing with it now...lol
> 
> I'm pulling 4.1Ghz Linx stable with 1.497 Vcore...
> 
> CPU-Z is reporting 1.512 Vcore...


That a 1% error well within acceptable limits


----------



## Ceadderman

This is probably a little late on the TIM front but my Shin Etsu G751 is the best over AS5 if for only because it cures in one day. AS5 takes 200 hours to cure. Both of these TIM are the best for average temp. Check my sig for the proof.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14838002*
> This is probably a little late on the TIM front but my Shin Etsu G751 is the best over AS5 if for only because it cures in one day. AS5 takes 200 hours to cure. Both of these TIM are the best for average temp. Check my sig for the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Cure is a myth : http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-March-2011/1207/6


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Thanks for your answer Tweeky, can you explain to me how does TRIM activate on the Crosshair IV Formula? since it isnt supported by AMD chipset drivers..
6850 Crossfire isnt an option Tweeky, sorry.
Edit: Been googling about the subject and it seems AMD added TRIM to the Chipset drivers.


Tokkan here is how you set up trim on a crosshair within windows.

TRIM Commands

Enable TRIM

Go to the Command Prompt and type:

fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0

Disable TRIM

Go to the Command Prompt and type:

fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 1

How do I know if TRIM is working in Windows 7?

Go to the Command Prompt and type:

fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Cure is a myth : http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ch-2011/1207/6


No, it's not. Check out the link in my sig of the 80 TIM comparison. When they test 80 different TIM and compare then they can say it's debunked. Noctua is probably rebadged MX2. Which DOESN'T have a cure time or it's as minimal as G751. Less than a day. So OF COURSE it didn't perform better later on. It was already cured and as good as it was going to get. I don't know who makes the other one but I'd be willing to bet that their suggested cure time isn't that long either.









In any case testing two TIM doesn't debunk anything. It just leads the blind down the proverbial rabbit hole.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

has anyone besides me had trouble latly with newegg when placing orders


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14845923*
> has anyone besides me had trouble latly with newegg when placing orders


I've never had that problem as they're always so happy to take my money lol. Only issue I've ever had was fixed just a week ago, they stopped sending the email notifications for sale items and coupons. This went on for over a month (I'm sure I went through withdrawals) but after a few emails and 3-4 weeks of trying this and that with them they finally caught on and had there IT dept dig into the problem and it was solved the next day. Some how there system removed me even after reapplying 3 times for the email notifications. I swear my email was down 50%. Between here at OCN and Newegg (my two favorite places) I was really feeling the loss without all the email from the Egg lol.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14846353*
> I've never had that problem as they're always so happy to take my money lol. Only issue I've ever had was fixed just a week ago, they stopped sending the email notifications for sale items and coupons. This went on for over a month (I'm sure I went through withdrawals) but after a few emails and 3-4 weeks of trying this and that with them they finally caught on and had there IT dept dig into the problem and it was solved the next day. Some how there system removed me even after reapplying 3 times for the email notifications. I swear my email was down 50%. Between here at OCN and Newegg (my two favorite places) I was really feeling the loss without all the email from the Egg lol.


i was checking out with a cart total of 3984.98 and after i nad finished the transaction the total comes up 1459.98 less because they pulled the 2 6990,s out of my cart i found and bought them elsewhere but at a cost of 266.00 more really ticked me off


----------



## Ceadderman

They might not have had 2 in stock. I've had that happen to me, but I don't mind because it means they won't tie up funds without sending the product. I'm sure they'll have them within the week but at least you would be able to look round to see if you could get a better price bo.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14846444*
> They might not have had 2 in stock. I've had that happen to me, but I don't mind because it means they won't tie up funds without sending the product. I'm sure they'll have them within the week but at least you would be able to look round to see if you could get a better price bo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


well i didnt get a better price but at least i did get them and i hope the 1600 watt psu i bought will power them


----------



## Ceadderman

1600 watts should EASILY power those cards.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

thanks Ceadderman acording to tracking i should have every thing by friday at latest for this build and new 6870,s for anouther crossfire machine i have that has never had but i older nvidia card in it and allso got sabertooth and 1100 and 16 gigs of ddr3 memory to rebuild my sli machine and i really thank all on here for the help


----------



## eclipseaudio4

WOW been a LONG time sense I have been on OCN let alone in here! Sup guys!








Well my CH IV E Might be on the market soon, looking at the new V and MMMMMM she is pretty!


----------



## incurablegeek

eclipseaudio4,

Welcome home.

The good people, and you have helped so many of us, are never forgotten.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Hey guys hope someone can help. I'm planning on ordering some thermal pads for my gpu a long with some MX-4 to hopefully lower down temps and I was thinking of doing the same for the north and south bridge on my formula. What size thickness should I use for the thermal pads and is MX-4 ok to use on it? Also I'm still not very sure how to apply it as it will be my first so if someone could explain it a bit that would be great!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;14870580*
> WOW been a LONG time sense I have been on OCN let alone in here! Sup guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my CH IV E Might be on the market soon, looking at the new V and MMMMMM she is pretty!


that she is and so is the sabertooth have both laying on table in my living room but the prettist things in my order are the 2 6990,s and it is good to see you agin


----------



## Ceadderman

Hello Eclipse long time no see. Where you been an how you doin?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## odin2free

What should you turn off under bios to know your system wont do anything automatically?

I know cool n quiet but anything else
Crosshair Form IV board..with 1090t


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14874409*
> What should you turn off under bios to know your system wont do anything automatically?
> 
> I know cool n quiet but anything else
> Crosshair Form IV board..with 1090t


CPU Unlocker is the most useless feature. Anything with dedicated 4 cores is already unlocked. No reason for this feature imho.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14870788*
> eclipseaudio4,
> 
> Welcome home.
> 
> The good people, and you have helped so many of us, are never forgotten.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14872391*
> Hello Eclipse long time no see. Where you been an how you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14872057*
> that she is and so is the sabertooth have both laying on table in my living room but the prettist things in my order are the 2 6990,s and it is good to see you agin


Well guys between school work and home I have had little time for the internet in general. Things are still busy as heck which means very little time to unwind. Good to "see" you all!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec;14871777*
> Hey guys hope someone can help. I'm planning on ordering some thermal pads for my gpu a long with some MX-4 to hopefully lower down temps and I was thinking of doing the same for the north and south bridge on my formula. What size thickness should I use for the thermal pads and is MX-4 ok to use on it? Also I'm still not very sure how to apply it as it will be my first so if someone could explain it a bit that would be great!


Here's what you would want for both your GPU memory and the VRM's. MX-4 will be fine on the chipsets. I dont recommend using thermal paste on memory chips or VRM's just because of the thickness needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14874409*
> What should you turn off under bios to know your system wont do anything automatically?
> 
> I know cool n quiet but anything else
> Crosshair Form IV board..with 1090t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14875262*
> CPU Unlocker is the most useless feature. Anything with dedicated 4 cores is already unlocked. No reason for this feature imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


CPU unlocker(can actually make it so you cant see temps of the chip), anything spread spectrum, all power saving features (unless thats what you want







)


----------



## incurablegeek

Ceadderman and "welcome-home eclipseaudio4", now that you have fielded those "easy" questions and are feeling pretty, pretty good about yourselves, here's one that should stump you (even a certain really-smart Duck didn't know)







:

Which is better:

1) DDR3 Ganged mode

2) DDR3 Unganged mode

and why?

HA! HA! HA! Gotcha, eh?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14878586*
> Ceadderman and "welcome-home eclipseaudio4", now that you have fielded those "easy" questions and are feeling pretty, pretty good about yourselves, here's one that should stump you (even a certain really-smart Duck didn't know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Which is better:
> 
> 1) DDR3 Ganged mode
> 
> 2) DDR3 Unganged mode
> 
> and why?
> 
> HA! HA! HA! Gotcha, eh?


Question one Ganged.

2nd reason, I don't know. Stability?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## incurablegeek

Here's what I found:

1) http://forums.techarp.com/processors-motherboards-memory/25185-unganged-mode-ddr3.html
Quote:


> Unganged mode seems to be faster in some apps and slower in some as well.
> 
> http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x4-9850-ganged-unganged-p1.html
> 
> From what I can tell 'Unganged mode' means each core is given 1 stick of RAM to use.


2) http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/324052-ganged-vs-unganged-mode.html#post3768700
Quote:


> It is amd's version of Nvidia's Locked vs unlocked architecture.
> 
> basically allowing you to use your ram in dual channel vs single channel.
> 
> Ganged = dual channel mode for ram. All cores get access to 100% of the ram.
> 
> unganged = single channel. Each core gets access to a stick of ram.
> 
> In theory, the unganged mode is better as each core will get access to data quicker. In theory.
> 
> Some limitations apply... and i dont know muchelse.
> 
> Edit: sorry, it also alows you to control the clocks indipendantly from eachother.


Note: I posted this question because I did not have a clue as to the answer and thought that it might be helpful to others to know. Also, I NEVER trust anything I read only once; and I only begin to trust when I keep hearing everyone say the same thing everywhere.

And that, boys and girls, is why this Duck never, ever has any computer problems.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14878586*
> Ceadderman and "welcome-home eclipseaudio4", now that you have fielded those "easy" questions and are feeling pretty, pretty good about yourselves, here's one that should stump you (even a certain really-smart Duck didn't know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Which is better:
> 
> 1) DDR3 Ganged mode
> 
> 2) DDR3 Unganged mode
> 
> and why?
> 
> HA! HA! HA! Gotcha, eh?


Hey ICG, found this for you on ganged V's unganged...
Quote:


> It is amd's version of Nvidia's Locked vs unlocked architecture.
> 
> basically allowing you to use your ram in dual channel vs single channel.
> 
> Ganged = dual channel mode for ram. All cores get access to 100% of the ram.
> 
> unganged = single channel. Each core gets access to a stick of ram.
> 
> In theory, the unganged mode is better as each core will get access to data quicker. In theory.


This site is an absolute wealth of information!

EDIT: For a wing-ed beast you type mighty fast!!! Looks like we found the same info....!
Duck never, ever has any computer problems... RAID:wheee:RAID


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Ceadderman and "welcome-home eclipseaudio4", now that you have fielded those "easy" questions and are feeling pretty, pretty good about yourselves, here's one that should stump you (even a certain really-smart Duck didn't know)







:

Which is better:

1) DDR3 Ganged mode

2) DDR3 Unganged mode

and why?

HA! HA! HA! Gotcha, eh?










sorry I am late with a response but that all depends on your goal. This is a trick question







I run unganged because of the performance increase that i see.and ganged is better for high ram usage apps.

BTW Bo40 did you get the thunderbolt or the reg V? I am trying to decide which I shall get. I am torn cause the thunderbolt (aka extra nic and SFX card) would make the first slot a single card solution only, but If I can run the GPU in slot 2 then there is not a problem.

BTW2 first $200 takes my 320+ stable FSB MB w/more then 2 years warranty left.







going to make a FS thread in a bit. http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...v-extreme.html


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


CPU unlocker(can actually make it so you cant see temps of the chip), anything spread spectrum, all power saving features (unless thats what you want







)


Awesome that works out 
for me








thank you


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;14881825*
> sorry I am late with a response but that all depends on your goal. This is a trick question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run unganged because of the performance increase that i see.and ganged is better for high ram usage apps.
> 
> BTW Bo40 did you get the thunderbolt or the reg V? I am trying to decide which I shall get. I am torn cause the thunderbolt (aka extra nic and SFX card) would make the first slot a single card solution only, but If I can run the GPU in slot 2 then there is not a problem.
> 
> BTW2 first $200 takes my 320+ stable FSB MB w/more then 2 years warranty left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to make a FS thread in a bit. http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1113691-asus-crosshair-iv-extreme.html


i got the regular and just got my level 10 gt lcs case in and my 2 6990,s today and when i got home from dr i assembled it to find i had a doa motherboard well with 2 6990,s the thunderbolt really wasent an option
i guess tomorrow i will swap it out with my new sabertooth till i get my rma done


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14884119*
> i got the regular and just got my level 10 gt lcs case in and my 2 6990,s today and when i got home from dr i assembled it to find i had a doa motherboard


That sucks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14884119*
> i got the regular and just got my level 10 gt lcs case in and my 2 6990,s today and when i got home from dr i assembled it to find i had a doa motherboard well with 2 6990,s the thunderbolt really wasent an option
> i guess tomorrow i will swap it out with my new sabertooth till i get my rma done


yeah I dont know if I need or even want the thunderbolt package. GL!


----------



## gregcade

Hi guys,

Could you tell me if my config can run a 3 x 6970 DirectCU II ?

At the moment, I am running a crossfire, and was thinking about adding another one 6970.

So I am not sure if my power supply will satisfy the graphic cards power needs...


----------



## iamlongtime

Off the top of my head, they are a 3 slot card, will they even fit? I think the cards would block the PCIe slots.


----------



## gregcade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14888014*
> Off the top of my head, they are a 3 slot card, will they even fit? I think the cards would block the PCIe slots.


The 3 cards will fit the HAF-X case, and the last PCI-E on the motherboard is clear, so no problem with the setup


----------



## iamlongtime

Yeah sorry Greg I have the formula board and the PCIe slots are different, this will calculate your PSU requirements.

EDIT: from the info in your sig you are running @ around 750W I think a standard 6970 is around 200W it may be tight.


----------



## gregcade

Thanks for this link. Indeed, should be limit.

Caculator gives 185W power consumption to the 6970. I found on other website a 189W power consumption for 6970 dcii.

My system is calculated at 315W without graphic card.

So power consumption will hit a 882W considering a 189W for one graphic card.

What will you do guys ?

I also asked Enermax support, waiting for their answer.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;14888591*
> Thanks for this link. Indeed, should be limit.
> 
> Caculator gives 185W power consumption to the 6970. I found on other website a 189W power consumption for 6970 dcii.
> 
> My system is calculated at 315W without graphic card.
> 
> So power consumption will hit a 882W considering a 189W for one graphic card.
> 
> What will you do guys ?
> 
> I aslo asked Enermax support, waiting for their answer.


it should work for a year or two but power supplies degrade over time


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


Thanks for this link. Indeed, should be limit.

Caculator gives 185W power consumption to the 6970. I found on other website a 189W power consumption for 6970 dcii.

My system is calculated at 315W without graphic card.

So power consumption will hit a 882W considering a 189W for one graphic card.

What will you do guys ?

I also asked Enermax support, waiting for their answer.


Don't forget that 189 is maximum wattage. I doubt that you'd hit that high on a regular basis.









~Ceadder


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't forget that 189 is maximum wattage. I doubt that you'd hit that high on a regular basis.









~Ceadder










Ok, so I guess I will post a picture of the setup as soon as I receive the third 6970 DCII


----------



## iamlongtime

Can't wait to see that Greg, one of those cards is immense let alone 3!!!


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Can't wait to see that Greg, one of those cards is immense let alone 3!!!

















At the moment the third card is being repaired by Asus... I don't know when I will receive it.

For the story, this card was part of the crossfire, but I don't know why, while updating to 11.8 AMD Drivers, I got BSOD during the setup and then, this card was KO (I mean I got only BSOD with it after). The other one is still fine. So I return it to Asus, and I bought another one, cause I needed the crossfire. Can't wait ^^

But the PSU limit didn't come in my mind when purchasing the third one...

So now I am waiting for the card, like you are waiting for the pic lol


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*


At the moment the third card is being repaired by Asus... I don't know when I will receive it.

For the story, this card was part of the crossfire, but I don't know why, while updating to 11.8 AMD Drivers, I got BSOD during the setup and then, this card was KO (I mean I got only BSOD with it after). The other one is still fine. So I return it to Asus, and I bought another one, cause I needed the crossfire. Can't wait ^^

But the PSU limit didn't come in my mind when purchasing the third one...

So now I am waiting for the card, like you are waiting for the pic lol


yeah thats like me on my new build rma,n doa crossfire V monday but allso ordering anouther one overnight then getting refund on the one im doin an rma on cause im too impatient to wait till i see what these 2 6990,s will do


----------



## gregcade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


yeah thats like me on my new build rma,n doa crossfire V monday but allso ordering anouther one overnight then getting refund on the one im doin an rma on cause im too impatient to wait till i see what these 2 6990,s will do


lol we are so impatient


----------



## bo40

well not that i doubted myself on calling new crossfire V DOA done tried outher psu so to absolutly confirm i unplugged all wires pulled video cards and put my new sabertooth on plastic static pruff tray pluged all wires from crossfire board to sabertooth and pushed power sw and presto instant start up


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14894512*
> well not that i doubted myself on calling new crossfire V DOA done tried outher psu so to absolutly confirm i unplugged all wires pulled video cards and put my new sabertooth on plastic static pruff tray pluged all wires from crossfire board to sabertooth and pushed power sw and presto instant start up










Nice. So PSU was DOA?


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey Ceaddar I may have to push the Go button, I upped the volts first though to see how it acts my memory came today on a saturday which is weird.

Edit: What are your timings at Im not running this mem in cas 11 timings I will freak out


----------



## gregcade

You can see that each card is held by a rubber band, they are such heavy...

Of course, for the third one, the 4 USB panel will be removed


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;14897170*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will remove the 4 USB panel of course


I dont think that you big enough graphics bigger
hah
what kind o temps are you getting
it that beast of acase


----------



## gregcade

Ambient temp : 30°C
First card temp : 48°C (top)
Second card temp : 38°C (bottom)
Card fans speed : 10% (avg 1100 rpm)
Case fans speed : avg 500 rpm

Don't care so much about temp now, I care much about silence


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14895833*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. So PSU was DOA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


nope it was motherboard sabertooth powerd on in case with psu where crossfire V whould not so i orderd anouther mb and requested refund on RMA


----------



## bo40

the very best i have ever got on this machine the dragon is this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330 the new one i have named it the D9 cat


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Hey Ceaddar I may have to push the Go button, I upped the volts first though to see how it acts my memory came today on a saturday which is weird.

Edit: What are your timings at Im not running this mem in cas 11 timings I will freak out


Mine are all in stock timings.

I just swapped back to the 955BE and was able to run at 1600. Which was AWESOME!!! Didn't think I'd be able to do that at stock.









I think stock is 9-9-9-24 if I remember correctly.









**Edit** Hey guys, normally I don't much care but you might try using the edit feature if nobody posts after you. Just sayin is all. See how it works?







**/ediT**

~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

allready got tracking number for new motherboard to replace doa one so i should have new machine up and running byv tuesday night


----------



## gregcade

Don't know why but getting a perfect P2458 3DMarks score with my crossfire... The 3DMark preset used was Performance (1280 x 720)

My actual resolution is set to 1920 x 1200.

Got the last 11.8 drivers. I'm on DVI.

So here http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-r...u-ii-review/18 they got an 56 average fps with one single card, same resolution.

Same game, same settings, with my crossfire : 20-30fps...

What's wrong? Any idea ?

Btw, crossfire is enabling, I'm sure, I confirm, and I'm using only one monitor. The other one is switch off and unplugged


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14900277*
> Mine are all in stock timings.
> 
> I just swapped back to the 955BE and was able to run at 1600. Which was AWESOME!!! Didn't think I'd be able to do that at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think stock is 9-9-9-24 if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Edit** Hey guys, normally I don't much care but you might try using the edit feature if nobody posts after you. Just sayin is all. See how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **/ediT**
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What did you have to run your volts at mine are acting up now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;14904879*
> What did you have to run your volts at mine are acting up now


Stock voltage.Takes some playing around with on this board but once you get the board to accept them for a bit there shouldn't be an issue.









I'll have to restart and go into BIOS to see what OC Profile I had to set it to. It's not there now but that's how my old brain works. It takes a nudge to get at the info sometimes. So lemme know if you need me to. I just remember leaving voltage at stock though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14906735*
> Stock voltage.Takes some playing around with on this board but once you get the board to accept them for a bit there shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to restart and go into BIOS to see what OC Profile I had to set it to. It's not there now but that's how my old brain works. It takes a nudge to get at the info sometimes. So lemme know if you need me to. I just remember leaving voltage at stock though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ok, I went in to the BIOS and put it at 1.55 is that alright? 1.5 is stock or should I put it down to stock. It defaulted it to 1.67 which is a little ridiculous I think. But at 1.55 it woke up from sleep this morning with so thats good atleast, it didnt yesterday morning so Im making progress. But just to be on the safe side I would like to know how you have yours set up thanks for your help ceaddar


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregcade;14903077*
> Don't know why but getting a perfect P2458 3DMarks score with my crossfire... The 3DMark preset used was Performance (1280 x 720)
> 
> My actual resolution is set to 1920 x 1200.
> 
> Got the last 11.8 drivers. I'm on DVI.
> 
> So here http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-radeon-6970-directcu-ii-review/18 they got an 56 average fps with one single card, same resolution.
> 
> Same game, same settings, with my crossfire : 20-30fps...
> 
> What's wrong? Any idea ?
> 
> Btw, crossfire is enabling, I'm sure, I confirm, and I'm using only one monitor. The other one is switch off and unplugged


First idea is unstable something. start with stock everything to get a base reading. O and ATI drivers =


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;14909052*
> Ok, I went in to the BIOS and put it at 1.55 is that alright? 1.5 is stock or should I put it down to stock. It defaulted it to 1.67 which is a little ridiculous I think. But at 1.55 it woke up from sleep this morning with so thats good atleast, it didnt yesterday morning so Im making progress. But just to be on the safe side I would like to know how you have yours set up thanks for your help ceaddar


I had to go into the BIOS last night because I thought I'd disabled stupid Core Unlocker feature when I was in the BIOS after swapping CPU. So I reminded myself what I had done when I first got my RAM.

Had to use GoButton to get system to identify the RAM.

Set OC profile to D.O.C.P. which defaults it to 1333.

However you can go into another section and disable CPU IMC and that will allow you to run 1600.

I thought I was running stock voltage on my RAM but I was mistaken. It's running 1.654 on Auto. Runs fine for me but RAM isn't cookie cutter manufacture. Could be your Ram likes a lower voltage than mine. Of course since I disabled the IMC in BIOS, I might be able to lower my voltage now too. Not really sure about that.









I'm considering also of changing from 1T to 2T. My thinking is maybe I can get a couple of the timings down 1 notch. Not really sure but I thought I would give it a try.

Now for a really worrisome issue. The other day I was on watching the game(NFL) and my +3.3v bottomed out to .03v Everything seemed to be running just fine but not knowing what +3.3v is specifically for and understanding that voltages fluctuate I thought that it was still rather odd that it went THAT low. My PCP II alarm went off an I was









Anyone know what specifically +3.3v powers? And is it okay to fluctuate to that level for the short term; which was no more than a minute or so.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14909514*
> I had to go into the BIOS last night because I thought I'd disabled stupid Core Unlocker feature when I was in the BIOS after swapping CPU. So I reminded myself what I had done when I first got my RAM.
> 
> Had to use GoButton to get system to identify the RAM.
> 
> Set OC profile to D.O.C.P. which defaults it to 1333.
> 
> However you can go into another section and disable CPU IMC and that will allow you to run 1600.
> 
> I thought I was running stock voltage on my RAM but I was mistaken. It's running 1.654 on Auto. Runs fine for me but RAM isn't cookie cutter manufacture. Could be your Ram likes a lower voltage than mine. Of course since I disabled the IMC in BIOS, I might be able to lower my voltage now too. Not really sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering also of changing from 1T to 2T. My thinking is maybe I can get a couple of the timings down 1 notch. Not really sure but I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Now for a really worrisome issue. The other day I was on watching the game(NFL) and my +3.3v bottomed out to .03v Everything seemed to be running just fine but not knowing what +3.3v is specifically for and understanding that voltages fluctuate I thought that it was still rather odd that it went THAT low. My PCP II alarm went off an I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what specifically +3.3v powers? And is it okay to fluctuate to that level for the short term; which was no more than a minute or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


3.3V is floppy and SATA and I highly doubt that it actually went that low as it is usually connect to the 5v line. More then likely it was a glitch in the software.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;14910514*
> 3.3V is floppy and SATA and I highly doubt that it actually went that low as it is usually connect to the 5v line. More then likely it was a glitch in the software.


Okay kewl thanks.









That thing had me a bit startled, I thought it had something to do with my Graphics. My Aero dropped out due to having "incompatibility" issues with an app. But I hadn't even started an app that does that and the only one I have that does is my webbie.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregcade*











You can see that each card is held by a rubber band, they are such heavy...

Of course, for the third one, the 4 USB panel will be removed


Nice! I'm waiting on the TRI though!!


----------



## bo40

well looks like my new crosshair V is on truck for delivery today so as soon as it gets here and i get it swapped out maby i will be back to post something good


----------



## Ceadderman

Excellent. Not that I completely disagree, but I didn't see the need to spend money on V when VI will be out for the newer iterations of Bulldozer when AMD puts the one that won't work on CIVF out. Kind of a waste but I am still curious to know how BD fares on V. Hope you stick around so when I get mine we can compare notes.









~Ceadder


----------



## gregcade

I got the third 6970 back today. I checked quickly if it was truly repaired, but *** ! Seems that Asus France believes that people are kind of idiot...

So I will send it back this weekend, with maybe the second card because I still got problem with the crossfire. I need more time to investigate, but right now I can't !!! It is maybe the drivers, but it is too long to check that

It seems to me that only the last purchased card is fine, unbelievable... Works great alone in the case, no FPS drop or whatever.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14923531*
> Excellent. Not that I completely disagree, but I didn't see the need to spend money on V when VI will be out for the newer iterations of Bulldozer when AMD puts the one that won't work on CIVF out. Kind of a waste but I am still curious to know how BD fares on V. Hope you stick around so when I get mine we can compare notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


im doin 2 totaly new builds at the same time the ch5 is getting 16
gigs of ripjaws 1866 and 2 6990,s and 1100t outher one is getting sabertooth 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 and 2 6870,s and 1100t


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14924650*
> im doin 2 totaly new builds at the same time the ch5 is getting 16
> gigs of ripjaws 1866 and 2 6990,s and 1100t outher one is getting sabertooth 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 and 2 6870,s and 1100t


can I haz?







lol


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;14924719*
> can I haz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


seeing as my 1,st ch V was doa i might not want it with the one thats bein deliverd today


----------



## Wbroach23

lol makes since I dont think im going to upgrade my board anytime soon I got my CHIV just before the V came out pretty much and AM3+ BD is suppose to work on these if I understand correctly.







If I get anything else it might be another 6970 though


----------



## bo40

well second ch5 would start up but would never post in to bios or display any video and i tried 3 different sets of memory including 1 set out of this machine and tried outher video card too so pulled damn thing and put my new sabertooth in it and off and running new copy of win 7 ultimate allready validated and loading rest of drivers now and it has both of the 6990,s in it too


----------



## huhh

Memok button didn't do anything?


----------



## bo40

nope nothinganything i did didnt make any difference at all till i swaped it out with my sabertooth i had for anouther build


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Republic of Gamers et al Facebook*

"AMD Sets World Overclocking Record with *8.429GHz* on ASUS REPUBLIC OF GAMERS Crosshair V Formula. All hail the king of performance."


8.429GHz-

Holy hell?!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Thats With a BD too if you go to the BD thread theres a Vid Posted where they go to 8.06Ghz with LN2 on the CHV


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


8.429GHz-

Holy hell?!!!









~Ceadder










 must have been a specially made one because read neweggs feed back on the ch5 and i have 2 that i have to ship to newegg today that are DOA seems like most of bad boards range from date of 9/9/11 to present must have been a bad batch of them those 2 6990,s in crossfire are just totaly wicked


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah was BD and did you see the stock Ghz before they went with the Extreme Cooling option? I think it was 4.8Ghz.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;14933534*
> must have been a specially made one because read neweggs feed back on the ch5 and i have 2 that i have to ship to newegg today that are DOA seems like most of bad boards range from date of 9/9/11 to present must have been a bad batch of them those 2 6990,s in crossfire are just totaly wicked


those boards are the ones they used for the overclocking


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14939088*
> those boards are the ones they used for the overclocking


i would just love to have one that was not doa and im getting anouther one think im hooking it up outta the case before i go to the trouble to install it maby three,s a charm


----------



## Tokkan

Since this is a lil quiet I shall had something to talk about








I've been looking at WC loops and just out of nowhere the WC bug attacked me.
Yea thats right, now Im gathering info to do a decent loop.

Wanted to ask you guys if it seems cool.
1st of all: Replace my NZXT Lexa S with an Antec Twelve Hundred, it will give me loads of space compared to the Lexa S.

I have atm a Raid configuration and Im wondering if im able to fit a 360 rad on the front bezel+reservoir+pump+and the two 3.5" HDD's, any1 knows?

EK CoolStream RAD XT 360
EK CoolStream RAD XT 240
EK Bay Spin Reservoir Acetal
10*EK-PSC Fitting 10mm G1/4 Nickel
Swiftech MCP35X(pump)
EK Supreme HF Full Nickel

These are the main parts.
My plan was to put the 360 on the front and the 240 on the back, reservoir on the 5.25" bay with the pump under it.

Reservoir>Pump>360 Rad>CPU>240 Rad>Reservoir

This would be temporary.
I havent add no gpu block cause im changing my gpu to prolly a crossfire 7970 and atleast a quadcore bulldozer in due time.
After getting new GPUs i'd do:

Reservoir>Pump>360 Rad>GPU>240Rad>CPU>Reservoir

I am just looking and havent decided nothing yet.
Will the 360 rad fit inside the Antec and leave enough space for my HDD's?
Would you guys change anything on the loop?
Say all you guys want this would be my very own 1st water loop, and I've chosen those parts after researching what I need.


----------



## The Sandman

I can't honestly say about the Antec case but you could easily fit both of those rads in this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811815012

Here's the club thread for even more info. I'm leaning towards this beast myself http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1042933-official-xigmatek-elysium-club.html seems like a much better bang for the buck when it comes to WCing cases. Unless funding isn't an issue than look into Case Labs http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/940461-official-case-labs-owners-club-24.html


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I can't honestly say about the Antec case but you could easily fit both of those rads in this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811815012

Here's the club thread for even more info. I'm leaning towards this beast myself http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...sium-club.html seems like a much better bang for the buck when it comes to WCing cases. Unless funding isn't an issue than look into Case Labs http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...s-club-24.html


could easely fit all in the thermaltake level 10 gt allso with room to spare and not much more money
newegg Thermaltake > Item#: N82E16811133193 but you dont have to get the lcs like i did. plenty of room for my 1600 watt psu and both of my 6990,s


----------



## NoGuru

With BD coming soon I will probably have to flash this board. What is your preferred method of flashing.
With Intel's I usually used a bootable flash drive.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


With BD coming soon I will probably have to flash this board. What is your preferred method of flashing.
With Intel's I usually used a bootable flash drive.


I just DL and save a copy of the new BIOS to the desktop and then us the ASUSUpdate feature which can also be had at the ASUS site in the Utilities listing. I love that thing cause it allows us to change the splash screen from the American blah blah blah intro to anything we want.

I've got a wicked kewl Guinness ad that I put together with two of my all time favorite game logos, [email protected] logo and a Pearl Jam Ten logo. Although somehow I left a little white showing on the right hand side which was magnified when the updater swapped it out. Still looks kewl though.









If you need assistance lemme know and I'll give you a step by step including pic size should you wish to change your splash screen. It does have to be 256bit color though otherwise the splash looks pixelated.







...









~Ceadder


----------



## huhh

I prefer flashing via bios ezflash. Safest way possible.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I prefer flashing via bios ezflash. Safest way possible.


And so easy, not even I have any problems.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15024457*
> I just DL and save a copy of the new BIOS to the desktop and then us the ASUSUpdate feature which can also be had at the ASUS site in the Utilities listing. I love that thing cause it allows us to change the splash screen from the American blah blah blah intro to anything we want.
> 
> I've got a wicked kewl Guinness ad that I put together with two of my all time favorite game logos, [email protected] logo and a Pearl Jam Ten logo. Although somehow I left a little white showing on the right hand side which was magnified when the updater swapped it out. Still looks kewl though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need assistance lemme know and I'll give you a step by step including pic size should you wish to change your splash screen. It does have to be 256bit color though otherwise the splash looks pixelated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That splash screen sounds cool. I love Guinnuss, there is a Guinnuss club here at OCN.
I don't really have a need to change mine though, board is only used for benchmarking so it's not turned on that much.

As far as Windows flashing, I am pretty old school and have my reservations about flashing a BIOS via Windows. How safe is it these days? Has anyone had or heard of boards being bricked this way recently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;15025039*
> I prefer flashing via bios ezflash. Safest way possible.


I take it that is ASUS bootable flash drive method?


----------



## huhh

Don't even need a USB. Just load up ezflash 2 from the bios and find the bios file with the utility. Simple.


----------



## navit

Hi guys, I have been getting some hard lockups as of late. I am leaning towards my ram. I got some of these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429
and thats when it all started. I even dropped them down to 1333 to see if that would help but it didnt.
I cant even seem to get through one round of bfbc2 before it locks up.
everything else is at stock at the moment.
Any suggestions???


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit;15026417*
> Hi guys, I have been getting some hard lockups as of late. I am leaning towards my ram. I got some of these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429
> and thats when it all started. I even dropped them down to 1333 to see if that would help but it didnt.
> I cant even seem to get through one round of bfbc2 before it locks up.
> everything else is at stock at the moment.
> Any suggestions???


I had a similar issue last month with my Crosshair 6970 crossfire rig and it turned out to be the PSU.. Worth looking into the power supply. Not that ram doesn't play into it as it sometimes does but you can trouble shoot that one fairly easily with just one stick of ram running below default frequencies and timings...

Good Luck..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15026196*
> That splash screen sounds cool. I love Guinnuss, there is a Guinnuss club here at OCN.
> I don't really have a need to change mine though, board is only used for benchmarking so it's not turned on that much.
> 
> As far as Windows flashing, I am pretty old school and have my reservations about flashing a BIOS via Windows. How safe is it these days? Has anyone had or heard of boards being bricked this way recently.
> 
> I take it that is ASUS bootable flash drive method?


This is so simple, my 60 year old mother could do it and she's always calling me or my brother for assistance. You just keep your pic someplace easily accessible(such as Desktop) and select the directory you need from the menu. It has a BIOS save feature so you don't frag your BIOS in the process of changing the screen and along the way it will ask you if you have a jpg or bmp to swap in you can see more if you search YouTube with the appropriate tags. It's how I learned how to use mine.









It's so awesome I probably won't be using EZFlash which is Pre-Kinder easy as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Since this is a lil quiet I shall had something to talk about








I've been looking at WC loops and just out of nowhere the WC bug attacked me.
Yea thats right, now Im gathering info to do a decent loop.

Wanted to ask you guys if it seems cool.
1st of all: Replace my NZXT Lexa S with an Antec Twelve Hundred, it will give me loads of space compared to the Lexa S.

I have atm a Raid configuration and Im wondering if im able to fit a 360 rad on the front bezel+reservoir+pump+and the two 3.5" HDD's, any1 knows?

EK CoolStream RAD XT 360
EK CoolStream RAD XT 240
EK Bay Spin Reservoir Acetal
10*EK-PSC Fitting 10mm G1/4 Nickel
Swiftech MCP35X(pump)
EK Supreme HF Full Nickel

These are the main parts.
My plan was to put the 360 on the front and the 240 on the back, reservoir on the 5.25" bay with the pump under it.

Reservoir>Pump>360 Rad>CPU>240 Rad>Reservoir

This would be temporary.
I havent add no gpu block cause im changing my gpu to prolly a crossfire 7970 and atleast a quadcore bulldozer in due time.
After getting new GPUs i'd do:

Reservoir>Pump>360 Rad>GPU>240Rad>CPU>Reservoir

I am just looking and havent decided nothing yet.
Will the 360 rad fit inside the Antec and leave enough space for my HDD's?
Would you guys change anything on the loop?
Say all you guys want this would be my very own 1st water loop, and I've chosen those parts after researching what I need.


I would recommend using either swifttech rads or blackice rads. Sorry no links sending from my phone. But frozencpu.com has both


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I would recommend using either swifttech rads or blackice rads. Sorry no links sending from my phone. But frozencpu.com has both


I wish I could order stuff from that website, or even Newegg.
But I cant, but the shop I usually get my stuff from has both brands rads.
Thanks for the input eclipse.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This is so simple, my 60 year old mother could do it and she's always calling me or my brother for assistance. You just keep your pic someplace easily accessible(such as Desktop) and select the directory you need from the menu. It has a BIOS save feature so you don't frag your BIOS in the process of changing the screen and along the way it will ask you if you have a jpg or bmp to swap in you can see more if you search YouTube with the appropriate tags. It's how I learned how to use mine.









It's so awesome I probably won't be using EZFlash which is Pre-Kinder easy as well.









~Ceadder










I just don't trust windows to flash anything when a crash could result in dead hardware. If I did choose to flash from windows i would reset my bios to stock, but since i need that from bios.....

Have you had any issues with a windows flash? ever? cause i would like to change my boot up screen to something tasteful....possibly a nekkid chick









Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


I wish I could order stuff from that website, or even Newegg.
But I cant, but the shop I usually get my stuff from has both brands rads.
Thanks for the input eclipse.


Why can't you? Where do you live?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


I just don't trust windows to flash anything when a crash could result in dead hardware. If I did choose to flash from windows i would reset my bios to stock, but since i need that from bios.....

Have you had any issues with a windows flash? ever? cause i would like to change my boot up screen to something tasteful....possibly a nekkid chick










Nope, I've never tried a .gif package. Would be ultra awesome though. It has to be 256bit though anything more and the screen is pixelated and just comes out looking flawed.

Also I'm pretty sure once you've gone forward with BIOS updates you cannot return to stock. I tried it a couple times and both times failed. I tried it when my fan header was really annoying the crap out of me when I had a fan plugged in there and it wasn't reporting the RPM speed of a fully functional fan when other headers would report speeds back to PCProbe II.

I finally said Eff it and will deal with that at a later date. I still have another year and a half or better on this board before I absolutely have to RMA it if I intend to sell it to help fund future upgrade.









~Ceadder


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope, I've never tried a .gif package. Would be ultra awesome though. It has to be 256bit though anything more and the screen is pixelated and just comes out looking flawed.

Also I'm pretty sure once you've gone forward with BIOS updates you cannot return to stock. I tried it a couple times and both times failed. I tried it when my fan header was really annoying the crap out of me when I had a fan plugged in there and it wasn't reporting the RPM speed of a fully functional fan when other headers would report speeds back to PCProbe II.

I finally said Eff it and will deal with that at a later date. I still have another year and a half or better on this board before I absolutely have to RMA it if I intend to sell it to help fund future upgrade.









~Ceadder










I meant stock setting. No overclock. I might have to try it one day.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


I meant stock setting. No overclock. I might have to try it one day.


I've never done the pic change while OC'ing.

Basically you save the BIOS. Attempt your swap and if it fails reloads the original BIOS.









Is easy peasy.









~Ceadder


----------



## cisco kid

Guys need some assistance if possible. Just recently purchased an OCZ RevoDrive PCIe 180GB SSD.

I am on bios 1902 with a X6 1055T. I would like to use this SSD as my boot drive, currently running a Vertex 2 120GB SSD as boot drive and a pair of WD 640 blacks in raid 0 behind it. At this time does anyone know or have experience installing a Win 7 fresh install to the OCZ RevoDrives, the CHIV supposedly with this latest bios supports boot over pci-e. The other option is using 2 drives and imaging over a fresh install to the revodrive with its drivers installed prior.

Looking for quick help if possible


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisco kid*


Guys need some assistance if possible. Just recently purchased an OCZ RevoDrive PCIe 180GB SSD.

I am on bios 1902 with a X6 1055T. I would like to use this SSD as my boot drive, currently running a Vertex 2 120GB SSD as boot drive and a pair of WD 640 blacks in raid 0 behind it. At this time does anyone know or have experience installing a Win 7 fresh install to the OCZ RevoDrives, the CHIV supposedly with this latest bios supports boot over pci-e. The other option is using 2 drives and imaging over a fresh install to the revodrive with its drivers installed prior.

Looking for quick help if possible



I'd start by booting from win7 dvd and loading the drivers for the revo see if it appears in the disk options.

found this too


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit;15026417*
> Hi guys, I have been getting some hard lockups as of late. I am leaning towards my ram. I got some of these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429
> and thats when it all started. I even dropped them down to 1333 to see if that would help but it didnt.
> I cant even seem to get through one round of bfbc2 before it locks up.
> everything else is at stock at the moment.
> Any suggestions???


exact ram im running on this machine with a CH-IV extreme and 1100T with no problems what ever its awsome in it


----------



## huhh

Maybe the timings are off. I would input them manually or even use the memok feature.


----------



## cisco kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;15035911*
> I'd start by booting from win7 dvd and loading the drivers for the revo see if it appears in the disk options.
> 
> found this too


Thanks I am going to try the above , I also found another thread that with a 2 step process using 2 hdd and imaging to the Revo. Would love to keep the drive so gonna see if I can get this to work... 1st I will see if it will install from Win 7 dvd


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;15037775*
> Maybe the timings are off. I would input them manually or even use the memok feature.


I did 9-9-9-24. I will keep playing with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisco kid;15037829*
> Thanks I am going to try the above , I also found another thread that with a 2 step process using 2 hdd and imaging to the Revo. Would love to keep the drive so gonna see if I can get this to work... 1st I will see if it will install from Win 7 dvd


please let me no how your revo drive works out after the way ocz left us long time memory users hanging out to dry im kinda afraid to buy ocz products


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15037561*
> exact ram im running on this machine with a CH-IV extreme and 1100T with no problems what ever its awsome in it


Maybe it's something else, ram was my first guess though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJF

Hey guys, figured you would be the experts to ask for help on a weird issue I have with my crosshair IV extreme. Everytime I have to hard reset my machine, the boot order in the bios changes to throw my external hard drives into 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place, cd rom in 4th, and as a result there is no slot for my RAID configured internal hard drive. It is super annoying having to enter the bios every time and reset the boot order. Any idea on the cause and solution to this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## iamlongtime

@ MJJF

Unplug the external drives and hard reset, see if it is still an issue, the board may be defaulting to usb boot due to the drives being connected.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJJF;15056486*
> Hey guys, figured you would be the experts to ask for help on a weird issue I have with my crosshair IV extreme. Everytime I have to hard reset my machine, the boot order in the bios changes to throw my external hard drives into 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place, cd rom in 4th, and as a result there is no slot for my RAID configured internal hard drive. It is super annoying having to enter the bios every time and reset the boot order. Any idea on the cause and solution to this issue?
> 
> Thanks.


Unplugging them would most likly work, but, I would just disable them in the BIOS and just leave your Raid and CD/DVD active.

The USB drives should/will show-up when windows starts.


----------



## MJJF

Unplugging would work of course, but that defeats the fact I don't want to have to unplug and replug in multiple hard drives each time the computer reboots.

As for disabling them in the bios, I have tried that. Somehow they get re-enabled and moved back up the boot priority list, a complete PITA. Not sure why, but my MOBO really likes those drives.


----------



## iamlongtime

If you don't remove the drives why have externals? Keeping them plugged in obviously affects the boot due to externals being removable storage not a permenant feature. If you don't remove them why not open the enclosures add them to your system and keep one as removable storage?


----------



## bo40

finaly got a working crosshair V new machine is awsome will post pics and stats later


----------



## Rocket Dog

Any one know of reviews of the extreme under phase?

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;15129022*
> Any one know of reviews of the extreme under phase?
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


What would you like to know?


----------



## Bi2on

Hey everybody!

I'm having a very frustrating issue with my Raid-0 Crosshair V configuration. I've recently moved from CHIV to the new shiny CHV and added 2 Corsair GT SSDs. I'm having the issue with read and write speeds capped at 600-630 MB/sec. I read already that other people had the same issue on their SB850 controllers. I was wondering if anybody knows a solution to that or seen one somewhere and can point me to it.

Thnx!

*HERE*'s a permalink to my thread with details on the issue.

Any help will be greatly appriciated!


----------



## bo40

just got done adding the second new machine this week to my arsenal but battle was hard fought as in having to wait on 3,rd CH V to get one that wasent DOA and then last machine i built today had a DOA hard drive but i jerked a 3 TB out of anouther machine and succeded in finishing it only thing left to do is awap out motherboard in my sli machine with a sabertooth tuesday when it gets here and add ddr3 ram too. these last 2 builds give me 1 quadfired machine,2 crossfired machines and 1 sli machine


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey everybody!

I'm having a very frustrating issue with my Raid-0 Crosshair V configuration. I've recently moved from CHIV to the new shiny CHV and added 2 Corsair GT SSDs. I'm having the issue with read and write speeds capped at 600-630 MB/sec. I read already that other people had the same issue on their SB850 controllers. I was wondering if anybody knows a solution to that or seen one somewhere and can point me to it.

Thnx!

*HERE*'s a permalink to my thread with details on the issue.

Any help will be greatly appriciated!


Posted the only things to evalute I could think of with only one cup of coffee in me.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15130338*
> Hey everybody!
> 
> I'm having a very frustrating issue with my Raid-0 Crosshair V configuration. I've recently moved from CHIV to the new shiny CHV and added 2 Corsair GT SSDs. I'm having the issue with read and write speeds capped at 600-630 MB/sec. I read already that other people had the same issue on their SB850 controllers. I was wondering if anybody knows a solution to that or seen one somewhere and can point me to it.
> 
> Thnx!
> 
> *HERE*'s a permalink to my thread with details on the issue.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appriciated!


I am not sure if you have checked already, but are you using the driver's that came with the board ??? If so you may want to go here, I used the AHCI driver update...

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

When I was building my system, which has 1 SSD for WIN 7 boot and 4x 750Gig WD black hard-drives, I first had a hard time with just a DVD and the SSD connected trying to get the rated speed, I know in BIOS I set it to SATA III and AHCI for all 6 ports, after I got the speed I should have for my SSD I then changed it to RAID and it shows up as a single disk along with my RAID 10 array...

I would think the logic is the same for 2 SSD's in a RAID 0 configuration...

After installing the RAID 10 array, I was noticing that in device manger under Storage Controllers that I had a SCSI 2X2 driver and a AHCI driver and a RAID driver, these were all from the drivers that came with my M/B... After checking everywhere when 11.8 came out I went to AMD's driver page and checked for chipset drivers and once I installed the newer ones I did see a bump up in both my SSD and my RAID array... It appears the update combined the AHCI and RAID driver and everything still works, my SSD shows as a SCSI device...

I have attached a screen shot from device manager to show what I am saying...

Hope this helps...


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15138237*
> I am not sure if you have checked already, but are you using the driver's that came with the board ??? If so you may want to go here, I used the AHCI driver update...
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx
> 
> When I was building my system, which has 1 SSD for WIN 7 boot and 4x 750Gig WD black hard-drives, I first had a hard time with just a DVD and the SSD connected trying to get the rated speed, I know in BIOS I set it to SATA III and AHCI for all 6 ports, after I got the speed I should have for my SSD I then changed it to RAID and it shows up as a single disk along with my RAID 10 array...
> I would think the logic is the same for 2 SSD's in a RAID 0 configuration...
> 
> After installing the RAID 10 array, I was noticing that in device manger under Storage Controllers that I had a SCSI 2X2 driver and a AHCI driver and a RAID driver, these were all from the drivers that came with my M/B... After checking everywhere when 11.8 came out I went to AMD's driver page and checked for chipset drivers and once I installed the newer ones I did see a bump up in both my SSD and my RAID array... It appears the update combined the AHCI and RAID driver and everything still works, my SSD shows as a SCSI device...
> 
> I have attached a screen shot from device manager to show what I am saying...
> 
> Hope this helps...


i have chosen not to use raid on any of my machines as i have never had anything but problems with it reguardeless of what version i used


----------



## iamlongtime

Software RAID is easy, RAID is a bi-atch!


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15130338*
> Hey everybody!
> 
> I'm having a very frustrating issue with my Raid-0 Crosshair V configuration. I've recently moved from CHIV to the new shiny CHV and added 2 Corsair GT SSDs. I'm having the issue with read and write speeds capped at 600-630 MB/sec. I read already that other people had the same issue on their SB850 controllers. I was wondering if anybody knows a solution to that or seen one somewhere and can point me to it.
> 
> Thnx!
> 
> *HERE*'s a permalink to my thread with details on the issue.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appriciated!


Problem S-O-L-V-E-D. Here's the explanation on what was an issue:

*AMD SSD RAID POOR PERFORMANCE - SOLVED*

Thnx for all halp everyone!


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, RAID is easy peasy. Though I imagine a bit more difficult with SSD RAID.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15151622*
> Meh, RAID is easy peasy. Though I imagine a bit more difficult with SSD RAID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ceadder any info on benchmarks with 2 6990,s in quadfire on a CH V


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15151750*
> Ceadder any info on benchmarks with 2 6990,s in quadfire on a CH V


Can you do QuadFire with four 2GB cards? I don't believe that is possible yet. I can see four 1GB cards but alot of it is dependant on the slots more than the cards. If they're all x16, then I don't see a problem with it. But as far as I know they're not all x16. I'd have to go back and look at them again to confirm this. It's been months since I looked at CVF since I found that it's not that much better than CIVF and decided to stay on my board when Bulldozer launches.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15152670*
> Can you do QuadFire with four 2GB cards? I don't believe that is possible yet. I can see four 1GB cards but alot of it is dependant on the slots more than the cards. If they're all x16, then I don't see a problem with it. But as far as I know they're not all x16. I'd have to go back and look at them again to confirm this. It's been months since I looked at CVF since I found that it's not that much better than CIVF and decided to stay on my board when Bulldozer launches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i am doin quadfire with 2 four gig cards
but i dont know any good benchmarks for testing it


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15154091*
> i am doin quadfire with 2 four gig cards
> but i dont know any good benchmarks for testing it












Waaait a second ... you mean quadfire with 4 two gig cards right ?

So what are you running? And please just for fun, run a 3dmark and post a screen. I like to ruin my mood every once in a while


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15154091*
> i am doin quadfire with 2 four gig cards
> but i dont know any good benchmarks for testing it


Heaven 2.5 is a really good one. Furmark is pretty good too.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15151750*
> Ceadder any info on benchmarks with 2 6990,s in quadfire on a CH V


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2148471


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2148471


He wants benches that he can run. If he doesn't have all those it's not going to help his cause because some of those you need the game to run.









Still that answered a hell of a lot for me. 8Gigs of Quadfire is just so nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom *Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp*









~Ceadder


----------



## Jiia

Just a short question: Does it matter what slots I use for my 2-way CFX setup? I'd like to put card #1 to the first slot and card #2 to the third slot to have better air flow. Will they still run in 16x/16x mode or 16x/8x mode?


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiia*


Just a short question: Does it matter what slots I use for my 2-way CFX setup? I'd like to put card #1 to the first slot and card #2 to the third slot to have better air flow. Will they still run in 16x/16x mode or 16x/8x mode?


That should answer the question:

Quote:



As mentioned, the AMD 890FX chipset has 42 PCI Express x1 lanes â€" just to put things into perspective, the AMD 890GX chipset has 22 lanes. This allows this chip to provide a very high-end slot configuration. On Crosshair IV Formula ASUS decided to hook up these lanes like this: the first PCI Express x16 slot always work at x16, independently of how many video cards are installed; the second PCI Express x16 slot always work at x8; the third PCI Express x16 slot works at x16 when two video cards are installed or at x8 when three video cards are installed; and the fourth slot always work at x4.


So, YES you have to use slot 1 and 3 for double GPU setup to get 2 16x slots.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*











Waaait a second ... you mean quadfire with 4 two gig cards right ?

So what are you running? And please just for fun, run a 3dmark and post a screen. I like to ruin my mood every once in a while










no quadfire with 2 ,4gig cards


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


He wants benches that he can run. If he doesn't have all those it's not going to help his cause because some of those you need the game to run.









Still that answered a hell of a lot for me. 8Gigs of Quadfire is just so nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom *Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp*









~Ceadder










thanks chedder i built this machine and a new crossfired 6870 machine all in a week well allmost as i had first 2 CH V,s doa in a row but 3,rd one is awsome


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


That should answer the question:

So, YES you have to use slot 1 and 3 for double GPU setup to get 2 16x slots.


absolutly correct thats why i come here you guy,s are awsome when anyone needs help and with my 6990,s in slot 1 and 3 im running 16 x 16 but this machine will not be finished till it has it,s FX 8150 in it


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


no quadfire with 2 ,4gig cards










No you didn't ... 2x 6990 ... wow! How does that scale?
I read somewhere recently, well - about a month or so ago - that AMD doesn't even officialy support that config. I'm probably way behind, but I didn't reaserch lately and WOW!

Cheers!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*









No you didn't ... 2x 6990 ... wow! How does that scale?
I read somewhere recently, well - about a month or so ago - that AMD doesn't even officialy support that config. I'm probably way behind, but I didn't reaserch lately and WOW!

Cheers!


well im not on that machine right now but did just finish heaven benchmark and i saved it to flash drive and took a pic of it and if someone can tell me how to post it will be glad to post it


----------



## bo40

Powered by Unigine Engine

Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic

FPS:

144.4

Scores:

3636

Min FPS:

12.3

Max FPS:

300.8

Hardware

Binary:

Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 1 2011

Operating system:

Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit

CPU model:

AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor

CPU flags:

4063MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT

GPU model:

AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series 8.901.0.0 QuadFireX 2048Mb

Settings

Render:

direct3d11

Mode:

1024x768 fullscreen

Shaders:

high

Textures:

high

Filter:

trilinear

Anisotropy:

4x

Occlusion:

enabled

Refraction:

enabled

Volumetric:

enabled

Tessellation:

normal

Unigine Corp. © 2005-2011
if i didnt post this right please dont get too pissed at me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


well im not on that machine right now but did just finish heaven benchmark and i saved it to flash drive and took a pic of it and if someone can tell me how to post it will be glad to post it


Upload your pic to photobucket or some other picture site.









Hell man you might replace your second post with it. That was really long.









Oh yeah and max those bad fellas out. They can take it. I max out my tesselation every time on my 5770. Performs BEAST! for a 128GB card.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Upload your pic to photobucket or some other picture site.









Hell man you might replace your second post with it. That was really long.









Oh yeah and max those bad fellas out. They can take it. I max out my tesselation every time on my 5770. Performs BEAST! for a 128GB card.









~Ceadder










 yeah im so sorry about that post im horrable at trying to post stuff i have pics of this machine and outher crossfire machine i built at same time but i have such a hard time trying to post pics here that i didnt even try but my email is [email protected] if you wanto see this benchmark and any of my pics of my machines


----------



## trisx

Hye guys, im new here. So cut it short, i just bought Crosshair Formula IV from my friend. The thing is, i keep on getting BSOD ever since the 1st day. Until now, 4th day already, i keep getting BSOD on several different things.

Already examine it and all i got is windows kernel problem, some drivers problem. No hardware problem. And yes i've formatted my pc several times, but still the BSOD keep on happening. is it something i missing? i dont have any idea since the last 4 day, i wasted all my time formatting and googling for answers.

Have u guys got any idea to help me out? Please for god sake. Im loosing my mind already. I've read on some forums, got 1 person said that if i installed Xi-Fi drivers, i need to full format my hard drive (all partition), and install new copy of windows. Does it work?
Really tired of bsod already.

Somehow, if i manage to get into windows, and played games, nothing happen. No BSOD. Just working great. But the thing is, it is so hard to boot into windows without BSOD, i need to restart the pc for several times, each time i turn it on


----------



## huhh

What's the BSOD error code?


----------



## trisx

i dont really remember. but it all caused by windows kernel and some Bad_pool.

And somehow, windows loading takes too long, and its gonna blink several times. and just need to pray not to bsod. if bsod then need to restart until i manage to boot in.

My hdd got 2 partition. main C: partition already formatted and installed new window.
Do i have to format both partition? because last time i remembered, another partition also have windows 7, but i already deleted it and dint use it anymore.
Does the problem occur because of this? Really worried because dont have any extra hdd to backup my data now


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


i dont really remember. but it all caused by windows kernel and some Bad_pool.

And somehow, windows loading takes too long, and its gonna blink several times. and just need to pray not to bsod. if bsod then need to restart until i manage to boot in.

My hdd got 2 partition. main C: partition already formatted and installed new window.
Do i have to format both partition? because last time i remembered, another partition also have windows 7, but i already deleted it and dint use it anymore.
Does the problem occur because of this? Really worried because dont have any extra hdd to backup my data now










What RAM are you using? (only 2GB, odd for win 7 x64). I couldn't get by with any less than 4GB which is still working out just fine.

As far as the HDD, if all you have is data (no OS's) on the second partition you'll be fine. Just format the C drive, that should not be an issue.


----------



## trisx

Im using Corsair gaming ram 1333MHz 1.5v

I use only 2gb because want to test only. Not yet figured to buy which ram yet. Will upgrade soon.

Just realize that, another partition, D: also have windows file.
So do i need to wipe that partition as well? does the windows in D: clashing with my C:/windows ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Board may not like your RAM.

Assuming you can't get into the OS consistently...

Try this.

Power up let it BSOD and restart it using the GoButton until it beeps. Should be a momentary beep not a sustained one. If it POSTs' use Delete to get you into the BIOS and then set RAM to manual and drop it to 1333 to see if that will get it to clear up.

I had this problem when I went from my Dominators to my GSkill Snipers. I had no issues with Ripjaws. But my Snipers didn't register with the Board and I had to use the GoButton to force it to run at base value. It could be also that your RAM is bad. Not saying it is but it wouldn't be the first time someone put good sticks in that failed immediately in a new or slightly used board.

If the above doesn't do it, make sure your standoffs are tight to the tray and make sure that there are no errant unaccounted for standoffs that may cause a change in the traces allowing power to jump from the board to an ungrounded location. I had this happen to me when I first built this system. My 932 came with the standoffs in place, it looked like there were only 9 of them in place but I had BSODs' and thought it was my H50 getting too much contact on the CPU then finally I pulled the board up. Lo and behold there was standoff behind the RAM slots. That's what I get for building a system with zero sleep beforehand.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

Thanks bro ceadderman,

FYI, this board is slightly used and the owner before me, used the same ram im using now and he had no bsod at all.

So im assuming its bout my hdd. I might give my hdd clean format and try again. Im just afraid that my mobo faulty because it takes time to claim warranty. But i checked there no bloated caps or whatsoever.

And for the ram, i've tried to set it manually at bios at its clock setting 9 9 9 9 24, 1333Mhz, but BSOD still keep on occuring. And i never get BSOD regarding my ram. Only OS's

Btw, what u meant by standoff behind ur ram cause BSOD? shouldn't we put standoff in all 9 slots? including behind the ram as well?


----------



## trisx

This the most crash i've got

This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Dump file: C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\072010-32822-01.dmp
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\
toskrnl.exe
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit is in another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## Ceadderman

I had 9 standoffs in their right spots but I had one extra in Micro ATX spot and it was behind my RAM slots causing the traces to cross over to an ungrounded location because there isn't a mounting hole in the RAM slots. That's how it happened. I accounted for the other 9 spots but that 10th spot I didn't notice til it was too late and caused me BSODs'.

I would also look at rear I/O panel and check to see if there is more space to the Left side of every 3.5 jack. If there is you might need to take fiberglass washers and put them under the standoffs to raise the board off the tray a little. I had to do that with my 932. I used 2 washers per standoff. The reason why could be nothing more than your GPU not getting a complete connection in the PCI-e slot, GPU heats up and crashes system.

I wish I was on my system right now so I could check out my Blue Screen View BSOD definitions chart. But I'm out at my Mom's right now so it's not handy since I don't have the website information. You might look it up on Google to check out the event on their site.









~Ceadder


----------



## OCBSlimz

Hi guys,

My first post for this site, had my ASUS Crosshair IV Formula for 9 months now. All was working fine up until about a week ago. Got up one morning and the PC won't post. It would switch off after about half a second. After a few attempts I took the case apart and noticed a burnt smell. I localised it to a small component next to the bottom pcie_x4_4 slot at the bottom of the board.
Immediatly I phoned up and emailed all this information the ASUS service centre in France where I live. All I got was BS, phone here, do this, do that. Basically they fobbed me off. Im going to repair the board myself.

I've been working with electronics as a hobby for over 10 years. I'm more that capoable of changing the component myself, but i'm unsure of its name and function. I found a 2nd component exactly the same as the one indicated. It's behind the optical audio output. on it, is written "P 150.24". Funnily enough, the burnt out component sits right next to an SPDIF array of pins. So maybe its an audio related issue.

My setup composes of:-

ASUS Crosshair IV FORMULA
G.Skill 2 x 4GB 10666
Saphire 5750 ATi Graphics Card
ASUS Xonar STX sound card

If anybody could help me identify the component and/or tell me why the problem occured I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks guys

Matt


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBSlimz;15187817*
> I localised it to a small component next to the bottom pcie_x4_4 slot at the bottom of the board.
> 
> I've been working with electronics as a hobby for over 10 years. I'm more that capoable of changing the component myself, but i'm unsure of its name and function.


I do believe it is either a Capacitor, or a Resistor, and the number you listed, is correct...try doing a Google search for that component


----------



## Jiia

I'm having a simple problem. I just upgraded to IV Formula and got a new gfx card too. I'm using the same processor but I'm getting about 20% less points in 3DMark11 physics and combined tests. I've overclocked my CPU from 3.0 to 3.6 and increased the voltage up to 1.48, FSB at 240MHz and RAM at 1600MHz. Those are the same settings I had on my earlier cheap Asus board. My graphics card is doing better job than the earlier at least...


----------



## Mr.Steve

Jiia what is your HT link freq @? also CPU/NB freq's?


----------



## Jiia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Jiia what is your HT link freq @? also CPU/NB freq's?


I left them on auto because I didn't know what their values should be... CPU-Z seems to say HT link is 1926MHz. There are so many options in the BIOS that I'm confused


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCBSlimz*


Hi guys,

If anybody could help me identify the component and/or tell me why the problem occured I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks guys

Matt


The only other component that looks the same is near the rear I/O next to the 1394a connector area, this one is near the internal I/O connector for 1394a. Do you use that connector? It looks like a unique device and I could only guess at what it is. It looks like it has double solder connections at either end as well.

The other option is audio, as you guessed, the rear I/O one is near the digital optical out, and this one is near the S/PDIF internal I/O connection. Have you had any sound issues of late? New speakers/receiver hooked to the digital out?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiia*


I'm having a simple problem. I just upgraded to IV Formula and got a new gfx card too. I'm using the same processor but I'm getting about 20% less points in 3DMark11 physics and combined tests. I've overclocked my CPU from 3.0 to 3.6 and increased the voltage up to 1.48, FSB at 240MHz and RAM at 1600MHz. Those are the same settings I had on my earlier cheap Asus board. My graphics card is doing better job than the earlier at least...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiia*


I left them on auto because I didn't know what their values should be... CPU-Z seems to say HT link is 1926MHz. There are so many options in the BIOS that I'm confused











1st. Realize, with a Crosshair you'll usually find you wont need as much voltage as with other mobo's. It may pay to redo your OC and see how little voltage it really needs, thus allowing lower temps and possibly a higher OC.

2nd. For HT Link Speed (it's called exactly that in bios under Extreme Tweaker tab) and should kept at 2000MHz +/- 100MHz.

The NB Freq (CPU/NB Freq in bios) should be as high as possible 2600-2800MHz. This alone will let you feel/see some results. To stabilize a higher NB Freq you'd add CPU/NB Voltage. Start by manually entering 1.225 for CPU/NB Voltage, Then simply increase the freq and test with prime95 on blend. If prime95 fails with a "worker has failed" error it's usually a lack of CPU/NB voltage (or Dram voltage). Max safe CPU/NB voltage on your chip I believe is 1.4v (might be as high as 1.5v). Should be an easy one to research or perhaps another member will chime in.

I do have a CHIV basic Bios Guide that may help explain some of the features in the bios and also help with OCing stability. If your interested just PM me.


----------



## OCBSlimz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;15190816*
> I do believe it is either a Capacitor, or a Resistor, and the number you listed, is correct...try doing a Google search for that component


I looked everywhere on google for it, no outcome.


----------



## OCBSlimz

No sound issues, I was using an ASUS XONAR ESSENCE STX card with the motherboard. So on-board sound was disabled.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBSlimz;15197881*
> I looked everywhere on google for it, no outcome.


I also assume, from previous attempts, that RMA'ing is not possible?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBSlimz;15197908*
> No sound issues, I was using an ASUS XONAR ESSENCE STX card with the motherboard. So on-board sound was disabled.


Try pulling your Xonar and running onboard sound. I don't doubt your issue but I'm thinkning that what you may be smelling may be from your soundcard. I mean what's the worst that could happen, you pull the soundcard and the board is still having issues. Right?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## trisx

Just finish installing windows 7 64bit. No probs so far. I've done everything i know. Hope it works this time. tired already with my new system


----------



## trisx

Here it goes. It happens again. I assume windows 7 dint like my system? i tried booting linux ubuntu, seems fine. Only happen with windows 7. Already formatted the whole hard disk, but still it happens. Any ideas? Please help me, i've already wasted 1 week doing this setup









So far got 3 dump files ;

This version of WhoCrashed is free for use at home only. If you would like to use this software at work or in a commercial environment you should get the professional edition of WhoCrashed which also allows analysis of crashdumps on remote drives and computers on the network and offers a range of additional features.

Click here for more information on the professional edition.
Click here to buy the the professional edition of WhoCrashed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Information (local)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

computer name: FATAL1TY-PC
windows version: Windows 7 , 6.1, build: 7600
windows dir: C:\\Windows
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AMD586, level: 16
6 logical processors, active mask: 63
RAM: 2145554432 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1991098368

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\\Windows\\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Fri 10/7/2011 8:27:54 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\100711-17815-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k+0xCBCE2) 
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF960001ABCE2, 0xFFFFF8800716BEB0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\\win32k.sys
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Multi-User Win32 Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 10/7/2011 8:27:54 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k!memset+0x82C2) 
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF960001ABCE2, 0xFFFFF8800716BEB0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\\win32k.sys
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Multi-User Win32 Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 10/7/2011 8:25:48 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\100711-18002-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntfs.sys (Ntfs+0x213D8) 
Bugcheck code: 0x24 (0x1904FB, 0xFFFFF8800739B9D8, 0xFFFFF8800739B230, 0xFFFFF80002CFDF87)
Error: NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\\drivers\
tfs.sys
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT File System Driver
Bug check description: This indicates a problem occurred in the NTFS file system. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## OCBSlimz

Nope, soundcard is not the issue. There is a burnt out component on the motherboard itself. The only way i can get the motherboard to post without swithcing off after half a second is when i disconnect the EATX12V 8pin connector. But that means no CPU. This component looks like it has 3 layers to it.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


Here it goes. It happens again. I assume windows 7 dint like my system? i tried booting linux ubuntu, seems fine. Only happen with windows 7. Already formatted the whole hard disk, but still it happens. Any ideas? Please help me, i've already wasted 1 week doing this setup









So far got 3 dump files ;

This version of WhoCrashed is free for use at home only. If you would like to use this software at work or in a commercial environment you should get the professional edition of WhoCrashed which also allows analysis of crashdumps on remote drives and computers on the network and offers a range of additional features.

Click here for more information on the professional edition.
Click here to buy the the professional edition of WhoCrashed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Information (local)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

computer name: FATAL1TY-PC
windows version: Windows 7 , 6.1, build: 7600
windows dir: C:\\Windows
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AMD586, level: 16
6 logical processors, active mask: 63
RAM: 2145554432 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1991098368

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\\Windows\\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Fri 10/7/2011 8:27:54 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\100711-17815-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k+0xCBCE2) 
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF960001ABCE2, 0xFFFFF8800716BEB0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\\win32k.sys
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Multi-User Win32 Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 10/7/2011 8:27:54 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k!memset+0x82C2) 
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF960001ABCE2, 0xFFFFF8800716BEB0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\\win32k.sys
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Multi-User Win32 Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 10/7/2011 8:25:48 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\100711-18002-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntfs.sys (Ntfs+0x213D8) 
Bugcheck code: 0x24 (0x1904FB, 0xFFFFF8800739B9D8, 0xFFFFF8800739B230, 0xFFFFF80002CFDF87)
Error: NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
file path: C:\\Windows\\system32\\drivers\
tfs.sys
product: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT File System Driver
Bug check description: This indicates a problem occurred in the NTFS file system. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.


0x3B = increase vcore


----------



## OCBSlimz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


I also assume, from previous attempts, that RMA'ing is not possible?


no, after sales in france is non existant. Im on the case at the moment for a consumer rights act. Ive had nothing but BS from them. they havn't got a clue in what they are doing. Just sitting round drinking coffee and smoking cigarettes all day long, typical french. !


----------



## bo40

trisx said:


> Just finish installing windows 7 64bit. No probs so far. I've done everything i know. Hope it works this time. tired already with my new system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 2 gigs of ram is not enugh to run windows 7 i am running it on 6 machines of my own and 2 of my wife,s and least amount of memory is 4 gigs and that is on her 2 and 1 of mine and win 7 runs awsome


----------



## trisx

It's not the ram issue. I've been running with 2Gb ever since with other system. no probs.

I think i've found the culprit. Its the nvidia driver for my GTS450. Now i just fresh formatted my system and using new beta driver ( BF3 beta driver) and now working fine. No crash and BSOD yet.

Hope this solve my misery. I noticed before this that everytime after i installed my gc driver, i'll be getting tones of BSOD. Now not getting any, already restarted and do other things. Running fine for now.


----------



## trisx

1 think i want to ask, how to use the SupremeFX X-Fi on board? Because it is not detecting any when i installed. only VIA detected last time i think. Do i have to disable Azalia in BIOS then install SupremeFX X-Fi driver? Thanks in advance for all of ur help guys


----------



## iamlongtime

bo40 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> 
> Just finish installing windows 7 64bit. No probs so far. I've done everything i know. Hope it works this time. tired already with my new system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 2 gigs of ram is not enugh to run windows 7 i am running it on 6 machines of my own and 2 of my wife,s and least amount of memory is 4 gigs and that is on her 2 and 1 of mine and win 7 runs awsome
> 
> 
> WIN7 x86 will run on 1GB of RAM, not well but it will run I have put it on countless systems and never had a problem due to lack of RAM.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


It's not the ram issue. I've been running with 2Gb ever since with other system. no probs.

I think i've found the culprit. Its the nvidia driver for my GTS450. Now i just fresh formatted my system and using new beta driver ( BF3 beta driver) and now working fine. No crash and BSOD yet.

Hope this solve my misery. I noticed before this that everytime after i installed my gc driver, i'll be getting tones of BSOD. Now not getting any, already restarted and do other things. Running fine for now.










if your running windows 7 x64 bit on 2 gigs on ram your not running it very good thats way below recomended ram for 64 bit


----------



## bo40

iamlongtime said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> 
> WIN7 x86 will run on 1GB of RAM, not well but it will run I have put it on countless systems and never had a problem due to lack of RAM.
> 
> 
> you can get it to run but it wont run worth a darn lags big time with anything you try to do and memory is just too darn cheap to not have enugh for a system


----------



## iamlongtime

bo40 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> 
> you can get it to run but it wont run worth a darn lags big time with anything you try to do and memory is just too darn cheap to not have enugh for a system
> 
> 
> Very true some people just think a PC is for life


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


1 think i want to ask, how to use the SupremeFX X-Fi on board? Because it is not detecting any when i installed. only VIA detected last time i think. Do i have to disable Azalia in BIOS then install SupremeFX X-Fi driver? Thanks in advance for all of ur help guys










There are two drivers in succession on your Utillities disk. You'll see the sound driver licketysplit. You want to install the one above it first then that one. You shouldn't have anymore problems with your sound after that.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

This morning i wake up and guess what. Voila! BSOD again. yeah.
So i changed sata port for my hdd to sata port 3. it works and then i left for work. hopefully when i return back home later night it wont got BSOD again or im stripping it off!


----------



## trisx

2gb x 2(4gb) OCZ Reaper 1600mhz [email protected]

This ram is good? im getting it at good offer. should i buy it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx;15208407*
> 2gb x 2(4gb) OCZ Reaper 1600mhz [email protected]
> 
> This ram is good? im getting it at good offer. should i buy it?


Meh, I'm not a fan of OCZ anything except maybe their SSDs. I have to say though that CL7 RAM is really quite good. But I would recommend Corsair, GSkill or Mushkin RAM before I would recommend OCZ. Their RAM quality hasn't been very good for a number of years now. Besides, I'd bet you can get a better deal on 2x4gb kits over 2x2gb. I've got 2x4gb on my board and geez my system is fast. Gonna be going back to Dominators pretty soon though so I can put mine under water.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## trisx

how bout this 1 dude?
Corsair Vengence (2 x 2GB) 9-9-9-24 PC3-12800 (1600MHz)

im getting it 20bucks cheaper than the OCZ. Should i go for it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


how bout this 1 dude?
Corsair Vengence (2 x 2GB) 9-9-9-24 PC3-12800 (1600MHz)

im getting it 20bucks cheaper than the OCZ. Should i go for it?


Corsair Vengeance is pretty gppd RAM. I would get that. But are you going to pair it with the 2Gb stick you have now? If so I would try to stick with the sam RAM if you can. Even if it's not in QVL. I've never been a big fan of running multiple vendor types on the same board. Too much flexibility in the manufacturing process can lead to one not playing well with the other.









But yeah Vengeance RAM is solid stuff.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

Bro ceaddar, can teach me setting the ram?

I've figured out my system not stable is because of ram as u said before because i found many ppl crashing on their 1st boot because of their ram too. they need to boot up 2-3 times before the system stable if not they getting BSOD also.

As for time being, i've already set the ram timing. 9-9-9-24 and leave out all else on auto.

Ram voltage is 1.5 but the stickers on ram said 1.65. Should i change that in bios? would it fry my ram if the voltage that high? Some even say to set it at 1.66v


----------



## trisx

Im not going to pair with my current ram. Im gonna sell it off and use the vangeance ram. Maybe later on i'll add up another pair of vangeance 2x2


----------



## Ceadderman

Try setting your RAM setting to D.O.C.P. and leave everything on Auto. It should run it if it's not on the QVL. I'm not currently on my system right now. Stayin with my Mom for a bit while I'm assisting her with some work and working at one of her neighbors.

When I was having problems with the sticks in my sig rig, Tweeky suggested D.O.C.P. so maybe that will work for you as well since it worked for me You already did the GoButton so that was half the battle the other half is getting the system to settle down so I'm thinking you have to do what I did and just run D.O.C.P. for a bit since you're running 1090T, I can't specifically state what your speed will be but mine was 1333 by default even though I'm running 1600 now. It took the system a bit to smooth out the correct speed of my RAM to get it to work at stock speeds.

So give it a try. I wish ASUS would update QVL at the same time they bring out a new BIOS but it never seems to work like that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jiia

Weird stuff happening again. Apparently my Sidewinder X6 keyboard doesn't like this new motherboard. It keeps disconnecting and reconnecting randomly and sometimes I have to replug it to make it work. Yesterday it stopped working completely and if I plugged it I got a error message "USB device was not installed because it's reporting problems". All other keyboards work fine, and the X6 works fine with other computers. I've updated my keyboard, chipset and USB drivers but no luck so far. I've also installed the Asus Ai Charger, can this cause problems?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiia*


Weird stuff happening again. Apparently my Sidewinder X6 keyboard doesn't like this new motherboard. It keeps disconnecting and reconnecting randomly and sometimes I have to replug it to make it work. Yesterday it stopped working completely and if I plugged it I got a error message "USB device was not installed because it's reporting problems". All other keyboards work fine, and the X6 works fine with other computers. I've updated my keyboard, chipset and USB drivers but no luck so far. I've also installed the Asus Ai Charger, can this cause problems?


May i ask wich bios version your currently running? Had the same sort of problem with version 2002. Went back to 1902 and the problem was gone.


----------



## Jiia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


May i ask wich bios version your currently running? Had the same sort of problem with version 2002. Went back to 1902 and the problem was gone.


I'm still as low as 1304. Just got the board yesterday and haven't yet updated the BIOS. I'll try 1902 though, thanks for the info!









Update: At least I'm not getting the "reporting problems" error anymore. If you don't hear about me anymore then the BIOS update worked ^^


----------



## trisx

What is DCOP. sorry im a bit noob









Btw Ceadder, now i think everthing's ok since i manually enter ram settings and clock at bios. so far so good. but when i run prime 95 im getting

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Torture Test ran 0 minutes 0 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.

what is this? i custom and test the ram at 8k, no problems found. everthing is ok.

about the fatal error, do i need to increase my cpu voltage? but i running it at stock so voltage for cpu is set to auto btw


----------



## Jiia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiia*


I'm still as low as 1304. Just got the board yesterday and haven't yet updated the BIOS. I'll try 1902 though, thanks for the info!









Update: At least I'm not getting the "reporting problems" error anymore. If you don't hear about me anymore then the BIOS update worked ^^


Nah, broken again. Gotta do some more testing with other computers to see if it's really mobo related.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


What is DCOP. sorry im a bit noob









Btw Ceadder, now i think everthing's ok since i manually enter ram settings and clock at bios. so far so good. but when i run prime 95 im getting

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Torture Test ran 0 minutes 0 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.

what is this? i custom and test the ram at 8k, no problems found. everthing is ok.

about the fatal error, do i need to increase my cpu voltage? but i running it at stock so voltage for cpu is set to auto btw



BSOD ERROR CODES

0x101 = increase vcore

0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is

0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore

0x1E = increase vcore

0x3B = increase vcore

0xD1 = QPI/VTT, 
increase/decrease as necessary

0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances

0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x

0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


how bout this 1 dude?
Corsair Vengence (2 x 2GB) 9-9-9-24 PC3-12800 (1600MHz)

im getting it 20bucks cheaper than the OCZ. Should i go for it?


thats good ram im useing it in both of my sabertooth machines


----------



## trisx

AFAIK, im not getting BSOD anymore, i just wanted to know the fatal error problem.

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Torture Test ran 0 minutes 0 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.


----------



## Jiia

More problems... How can I get the network adapter to work in gigabit mode? I have a Zyxel gigabit switch and a CAT5 cable but the auto-negotiation mode puts the network in 100mb mode. If I set the speed manually to 1GB full duplex it refuses to connect at all. My laptop is connected to the same switch and is working fine in 1GB mode. I'm using the latest driver found on the Asus website (V11.24.6.3).


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Probably a question best asked in Network Forums.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiia;15212511*
> Nah, broken again. Gotta do some more testing with other computers to see if it's really mobo related.


Try reinstalling the USB drivers. Not saying that's the problem since I'm not there but if your KB was working fine on 1304 and all of a sudden not working, it was more than likely a Windows update that fragged the drivers and caused it to stop working properly.









@trisx... You're system isn't stable that's why you're getting the Fatal Error messages. I apologize while I don't know what D.O.C.P. means, you should be able to find it in the first column in your BIOS. It's RAM specific and it gives you three options. Auto, Manual and D.O.C.P. At the very least you might give it a shot even though you've set your RAM up. Never know it may stabilize your issues, it may not but it doesn't hurt to try.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx;15212911*
> AFAIK, im not getting BSOD anymore, i just wanted to know the fatal error problem.
> 
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> Torture Test ran 0 minutes 0 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.


That's an unstable overclock.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;15217360*
> That's an unstable overclock.


I agree! I see that one all the time when first starting to up an OC. Latest time was while testing a 3210MHz NB this past weekend.

OCing takes time and a fair amount of testing to be done correctly, otherwise you'll end up chasing your tail and getting frustrated.


----------



## trisx

But i dint OC at all. I've just set the ram timing and voltage i increase abit. Because my system crashing and getting BSOD if i dint set ram timing


----------



## Jiia

There's something very wrong with my mobo's USB ports. There seem to be four devices called "Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller". Yesterday I was wondering why two of the four give error code (10) "Device cannot start". I couldn't figure out the problem and went to sleep. Now I woke up, booted the PC and wondered why my keyboard and mouse didn't work anymore. I had to plug them to other USB ports to make them work again. I checked device managed and now 3 of 4 of the USB controllers give error code 10.

I've tried installing the NEC Electronics USB 3.0 driver and I've tried the Renesas driver also without any luck. They don't seem to affect the normal USB controllers. The drivers of the OpenHCD controllers are made by Microsoft back in 2006. Can I find better drivers for these things somewhere? I've already installed the chipset driver from Asus website.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx;15221654*
> But i dint OC at all. I've just set the ram timing and voltage i increase abit. Because my system crashing and getting BSOD if i dint set ram timing


When you boot up does your system show the Core Unlocker feature being on? If so, you're overclocking. Go into your BIOS and check the 2nd column where it will allow you to disable Core Unlocker. Just make sure not to hit "4" when your system starts otherwise it will re-enable it.









You're not overclocking per se, but it gets your CPU working at a faster speed. So it's technically overclocking.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## trisx

Im not running core unlocker. Ok will check on my next boot. Thx dude









Just playing Dirt 2 now. Good fps even only using GTS450. manage to get 70fps average
on Ultra setting


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiia;15216682*
> More problems... How can I get the network adapter to work in gigabit mode? I have a Zyxel gigabit switch and a CAT5 cable but the auto-negotiation mode puts the network in 100mb mode. If I set the speed manually to 1GB full duplex it refuses to connect at all. My laptop is connected to the same switch and is working fine in 1GB mode. I'm using the latest driver found on the Asus website (V11.24.6.3).


Do you have CAT5 cable or do you have CAT5E?
If it's CAT5E, you don't have to worry. It will work fine.
If it's CAT5, consider to upgrade (CAT6 or even CAT6A).

Cheers!


----------



## tlminh

Hey guys, 1st post here

I have a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme with 16GB Corsair Vengeance

CPU is 1100T, still has stock cooler

I wanted to replace the stock cooler with an aftermarket but it looks like the CM 212+ or V8 may not fit

I currently live in Japan (US military) so I'd like to get one that I know will fit

Does anyone have experience with this combo?

PS, I have CM storm scout case


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh;15229800*
> Hey guys, 1st post here
> 
> I have a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme with 16GB Corsair Vengeance
> 
> CPU is 1100T, still has stock cooler
> 
> I wanted to replace the stock cooler with an aftermarket but it looks like the CM 212+ or V8 may not fit
> 
> I currently live in Japan (US military) so I'd like to get one that I know will fit
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this combo?
> 
> PS, I have CM storm scout case


You have two things to watch for.

1st. Height of the heat sinks/shedders on that Ram (if I looked up the correct model) looks tall to fit under a lot of the performance air coolers. When choosing a cooler be sure to look at the QVL for usable Ram installations.

2nd. If you're planning on OCing that 1100T you'll want/need a quality cooler, not just a 212 (mid performance) and by nature may not fit into your case. If you're set on air cooling you might look at a Scythe Mugen with P/P fans. I'd suggest checking into a Rasa 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit and go with an external rear mount for the radiator. It'll save you from spending $50.00+ or so now, only to find out you wish you had bought something better and usually end up getting down the road anyway. Take the money you have now and invest it in a more permanent cooling solution and be done with it.

Another plus to the Rasa Kit would be it would allow the use of any Ram with no interference plus better/quieter cooling and leave room for expansion later on. (plus it WILL fit) http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/882408-official-xspc-rasa-750-rs-rx120.html


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;15229990*
> You have two things to watch for.
> 
> 1st. Height of the heat sinks/shedders on that Ram (if I looked up the correct model) looks tall to fit under a lot of the performance air coolers. When choosing a cooler be sure to look at the QVL for usable Ram installations.
> 
> 2nd. If you're planning on OCing that 1100T you'll want/need a quality cooler, not just a 212 (mid performance) and by nature may not fit into your case. If you're set on air cooling you might look at a Scythe Mugen with P/P fans. I'd suggest checking into a Rasa 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit and go with an external rear mount for the radiator. It'll save you from spending $50.00+ or so now, only to find out you wish you had bought something better and usually end up getting down the road anyway. Take the money you have now and invest it in a more permanent cooling solution and be done with it.
> 
> Another plus to the Rasa Kit would be it would allow the use of any Ram with no interference plus better/quieter cooling and leave room for expansion later on. (plus it WILL fit) http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/882408-official-xspc-rasa-750-rs-rx120.html


thermaltake has thier 760 2 bay liquid cooling system for 59.00 and its a good system and nice thing about it is it can be upgraded rather inexpensively


----------



## trisx

I have limited budget to upgrade right now. Which 1 i should upgrade 1st? Cpu cooler or ram? using stock cpu cooler now as i sell off my Dark Knight already and using 2gb of corsair gaming ram. So which 1 should i upgrade 1st guys? is it ram?

1) Corsair h70 
2) Corsair Vengeance 2x2Gb 1600Mhz CL9

Which of above i should buy 1st? ram or cpu cooler? Thx in advance for ur reply


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


I have limited budget to upgrade right now. Which 1 i should upgrade 1st? Cpu cooler or ram? using stock cpu cooler now as i sell off my Dark Knight already and using 2gb of corsair gaming ram. So which 1 should i upgrade 1st guys? is it ram?

1) Corsair h70 
2) Corsair Vengeance 2x2Gb 1600Mhz CL9

Which of above i should buy 1st? ram or cpu cooler? Thx in advance for ur reply










I will opt for more ram first. The cooling upgrade can come later.


----------



## trisx

Yeah im thinking bout the same. So im going for the ram 1st coz my temp is cool enough as i dint oc the proc. Only OC'ed my Gc enough to play at good fps thou


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


I have limited budget to upgrade right now. Which 1 i should upgrade 1st? Cpu cooler or ram? using stock cpu cooler now as i sell off my Dark Knight already and using 2gb of corsair gaming ram. So which 1 should i upgrade 1st guys? is it ram?

1) Corsair h70 
2) Corsair Vengeance 2x2Gb 1600Mhz CL9

Which of above i should buy 1st? ram or cpu cooler? Thx in advance for ur reply










These are what I run. They OC like a beast. MaxxMem II score of 11.43 GB/sec. Don't be fooled by the name http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231321 so many either look over these, or just aren't aware of how nice they really are.


----------



## Mistral

I apologize while I don't know what D.O.C.P. means

Dram overclock profile.


----------



## bo40

sandman i have 1333 that i was going to put in my sli machine when i put sabertooth and 1100T in it later this week but im thinking of goin with corsair vengence 1600 whats your thoughts on that idea


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;15235343*
> I apologize while I don't know what D.O.C.P. means
> 
> Dram overclock profile.


Thank you for the clarification Mistral. Much appreciated. +1









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15236426*
> sandman i have 1333 that i was going to put in my sli machine when i put sabertooth and 1100T in it later this week but im thinking of goin with corsair vengence 1600 whats your thoughts on that idea


I don't have any experience with OCing Corsair but would guess these would run ok if all your looking for is 8GBs of Ram. Couldn't say either way how they OC but wouldn't be surprised if they leave you with that feeling of "I wish I had bought something more" if you're looking to push the OC on them.

AMD has a nice sweet spot at or just above 1600MHz (but I'd be looking for CL7 at least) so yes there would be a plus to get off of the 1333MHz that you should notice. But the bigger gains will show with tighter timings. I wouldn't go CL9 myself but if it's something you already have, than heck ya throw it in. If you're looking to purchase 1600 than look for tighter timings that's always the key. Might cost a little more, but much more bang for the buck.


----------



## Epsi

Asus just released bios version 2002 (Formula IV) ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/

Had it running before, but it gave some USB issues. Hope they fixed that now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Asus just released bios version 2002 (Formula IV) ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/

Had it running before, but it gave some USB issues. Hope they fixed that now.


Who is going to be the test bunny?


----------



## Wbroach23

][/URL]

I dont remember who it was but they said shame on me for having this board and having my 975 at stock not sure how stable it is but I'm fixin to find out







Happy OCing everyone

Edit: HELP!!! not with the OC but I closed out the little monitor Windows And I can't get them back up I only get the main part of PC Probe II







how do I get the little windows back up?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15255044*
> [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040218]
> 
> I dont remember who it was but they said shame on me for having this board and having my 975 at stock not sure how stable it is but I'm fixin to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy OCing everyone
> 
> Edit: HELP!!! not with the OC but I closed out the little monitor Windows And I can't get them back up I only get the main part of PC Probe II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do I get the little windows back up?


Yeah that's one of the things that drives me nuts with PCP II. If you accidentally close any of the gauges then it's a pain in the keester to get back. I just open up the manager and look to the scroll window that gives me the option of where to show it scroll it to any of them and it should give you a fresh set of gauges to work with.

If that doesn't do it, I've repaired it through uninstallation process in Win 7. I've gotten my issues pretty much hammered out with it though by running it in Administrator mode. You'd think ASUS would have worked with Microsoft to get it to work properly the first time. But meh, it works so I won't let it annoy me.









Don't worry bout stock on this board. Take your time and enjoy your CPU and your board. There is PLENTY of time for OC'ing. my 955 isn't overclocked due to insufficient cooling at the moment.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15256648*
> Yeah that's one of the things that drives me nuts with PCP II. If you accidentally close any of the gauges then it's a pain in the keester to get back. I just open up the manager and look to the scroll window that gives me the option of where to show it scroll it to any of them and it should give you a fresh set of gauges to work with.
> 
> If that doesn't do it, I've repaired it through uninstallation process in Win 7. I've gotten my issues pretty much hammered out with it though by running it in Administrator mode. You'd think ASUS would have worked with Microsoft to get it to work properly the first time. But meh, it works so I won't let it annoy me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry bout stock on this board. Take your time and enjoy your CPU and your board. There is PLENTY of time for OC'ing. my 955 isn't overclocked due to insufficient cooling at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Mine Idles the same temps as it did at 3.8Ghz with my Frio still need to test for stability and I'll see if I can get those windows back up when I get home from work today thanks Ceadder.









Edit: Is the X-Fi Titanium HD Soundcard better than the onboard by leaps and bounds or no? If it's ultra cheap at my Best Buy I may get one if it makes a Difference


----------



## Tweeky

New BIOS for the Extreme on ASUS FTP site [2002]
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Extreme/

New BIOS for the Formula on ASUS FTP site [2002]
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...ir_IV_Formula/


----------



## Draztik

Does anyone have the original disc for the formula IV in an iso image. I lost my disc and I'm having problems reinstalling windows with my raid setup and no disc. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Jackirwin

draztik i have the disc but if you could point me in the right direction on how to make an iso from it i could upload it for you no problem pm me


----------



## Draztik

PM sent


----------



## Draztik

Anyone else out there willing to help me out? Ive tried the raid drivers off the asus site and windows install is giving me issues about unsigned drivers and wont aloow me to install the drivers. Can anyone make a quick ISO of the original disc?


----------



## bo40

Ceadderman, do you think i would benefit dropping this 42 inch monitor and going to 6, 23 inch monitors in eyefinity on my quadfired machine


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


Ceadderman, do you think i would benefit dropping this 42 inch monitor and going to 6, 23 inch monitors in eyefinity on my quadfired machine


Heck yes get 9 though and send me three lol


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Heck yes get 9 though and send me three lol


thanks now when they get here ive got to figure out how to hook them up


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


thanks now when they get here ive got to figure out how to hook them up


I'de still wait and see what ceaddar says I would do it but im ridiculous lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm no expert, far from it, but I would say yes. Although a lot of it depends on the bezels. If they're too thick it can kind of ruin the overall experience. But if you've got the wall/desk space available I would do it. Whatcha gonna do with that 42?









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm no expert, far from it, but I would say yes. Although a lot of it depends on the bezels. If they're too thick it can kind of ruin the overall experience. But if you've got the wall/desk space available I would do it. Whatcha gonna do with that 42?









~Ceadder










put it upstairs for the sli and crossfire machines up there


----------



## Scorpion87

Has anyone tested the new BIOS (2002) yet ?


----------



## The Sandman

I'll be looking at it this weekend (if not sooner) as I was about to try 1902 anyway. I've have had real good luck with 1304 so far and just getting board. Been working on a 4174MHz with a 3210MHz NB and thought after testing 2002/1902 with current list of OC's I'd see if there was any improvement in this latest adventure of stabilizing a 4389MHz.

Who's staying up tonight to see the BD info?


----------



## Wbroach23

Oh yeah thats tonight lol


----------



## bo40

hooray got my FX 8150 orderd with 2 day air should have it by thursday


----------



## trisx

Hello fellas, just got my hand on Corsair Vengeance 4Gb Kit.
http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-4gb...600c9-288.html

Do any of u using this kit? mind sharing with me the oc setting.
How much lowest timing can do with this ram yeah? and voltage too. Cheers


----------



## Elis

So Does BD work in the CHIV, not that i'm getting one (as it seems like a downgrade) but I would just like to know.

The only AM3+ bios on the asus website is the old "testing" bios, will asus release a better one?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elis*


So Does BD work in the CHIV, not that i'm getting one (as it seems like a downgrade) but I would just like to know.

The only AM3+ bios on the asus website is the old "testing" bios, will asus release a better one?


Ye same question over here.

If so im might be willing to buy one, pure for some overclocking fun.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elis*


So Does BD work in the CHIV, not that i'm getting one (as it seems like a downgrade) but I would just like to know.

The only AM3+ bios on the asus website is the old "testing" bios, will asus release a better one?


yes thier is a bios upgrade that will let the bulldozer work in both the CHIV formula and extreme
but mines going in my CHV quadfired machine


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


yes thier is a bios upgrade that will let the bulldozer work in both the CHIV formula and extreme


Did u mean the old beta 3017 version? That one is on the market for 5 months already, and they said it was for testing purpose only.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;15275980*
> Did u mean the old beta 3017 version? That one is on the market for 5 months already, and they said it was for testing purpose only.


it is a full release now and that is the one but im just waiting for my bulldozer to be deliverd tomorrow


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15276631*
> it is a full release now and that is the one but im just waiting for my bulldozer to be deliverd tomorrow


Cool, keep us informed how it runs etc







i'm verry curious. To bad there is no shop in Holland who has them instock right now.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;15278149*
> Cool, keep us informed how it runs etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm verry curious. To bad there is no shop in Holland who has them instock right now.


will do dhould have it by friday at the latest


----------



## omega17

Will be interested to see some results; registered my interest to pre-order an FX-8150 for my IV Formula, so we'll see how that goes









I honestly don't think it's going to be as awful as everyone seems to be suggesting, and I'm willing to take a gamble


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Will be interested to see some results; registered my interest to pre-order an FX-8150 for my IV Formula, so we'll see how that goes









I honestly don't think it's going to be as awful as everyone seems to be suggesting, and I'm willing to take a gamble










I've seen the benchmarks and Im really asking my self if it is even an update versus Thuban's...


----------



## omega17

Notice I didn't say I've actually pre-ordered


----------



## Elis

I just find it strange that the thuban owns the x6bulldozer, I mean why didn't amd just re-brand the Phenom II X4's and X6's as FX 4XXX and 6XXX ?

I just hope asus dont forget the CHIV owners and get a newer BIOS out . . .


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elis*


I just find it strange that the thuban owns the x6bulldozer, I mean why didn't amd just re-brand the Phenom II X4's and X6's as FX 4XXX and 6XXX ?

I just hope asus dont forget the CHIV owners and get a newer BIOS out . . .


well if you havent had a fx chip you really dont no if the bio,s works or not as first thing in the instructions SAID dont install unless you had the bulldozer chip allready installed


----------



## NoGuru

All the benchmarks have pretty much been stock. If it clocks to say 4.8 on air then BD will be a nice little upgrade.


----------



## bo40

well were gonna find out friday with this build thermaltake level 10 lcs case, crosshair V fx8150,16 gigs ripjaws 1866,ultra 1600 watt psu,lg blueray burner,lg 24x dvd burner,120 gig corsair ssd boot with western digital 3 tb sata 6.0 storage drive and 2 6990,s in quadfire and windows 7 x 64 bit and lg 42 inch 240 hz monitor allso 3000 watt sourround sound


----------



## Ceadderman

Newegg has 8120 in stock right now. If it were me and knowing what I know of the 4Ghz ceiling and 955/965, this is the CPU to buy. FX-8120 for $220 and .5Ghz difference between it and FX-8150? Soon as I can get my cooling system worked out I'll be sockin money away for FX-8120.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15283511*
> All the benchmarks have pretty much been stock. If it clocks to say 4.8 on air then BD will be a nice little upgrade.


I am not so sure about that; According to the benchmarks & reviews I have read Bulldozer used a ridiculous amount of energy when overclocked.
You can take a look at graphs yourself in this Swedish Bulldozer review, they run BD at 4.77GHz.
http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/14579-amd-fx-8150-och-fx-8120-bulldozer/print


----------



## crunkazcanbe

I am kinda glad I swapped to Intel AMD truly sucks they can not even beat a 4 core Intel. lol The only thing they can do good is graphics . I love my MSI big bang marshal with core I7 2600k . I can do 4.8Ghz on air with no prob. I could not even do 4.1Ghz on my old 1090T AMD also I do not have near the amount of probs I had on my old asus crosshair IV extreme . I am never going back AMD they could barely beat a 4 year old cpu from intel with this new 1.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe;15290256*
> I am kinda glad I swapped to Intel AMD truly sucks they can not even beat a 4 core Intel. lol The only thing they can do good is graphics . I love my MSI big bang marshal with core I7 2600k . I can do 4.8Ghz on air with no prob. I could not even do 4.1Ghz on my old 1090T AMD also I do not have near the amount of probs I had on my old asus crosshair IV extreme . I am never going back AMD they could barely beat a 4 year old cpu from intel with this new 1.


bud bring your 4 core intel on there dead now so we amd users can start rubbing in


----------



## Phobos223

Anyone try a BD on a CHIV yet? I wanna confirm they work before I get one


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Anyone try a BD on a CHIV yet? I wanna confirm they work before I get one


Hehe, waiting on Bo40. He should get one this week.


----------



## navit

Any word on how the new bios is yet???


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I am not so sure about that; According to the benchmarks & reviews I have read Bulldozer used a ridiculous amount of energy when overclocked.
You can take a look at graphs yourself in this Swedish Bulldozer review, they run BD at 4.77GHz.
http://www.sweclockers.com/recension...ulldozer/print


 Yeah but I don't care how much power it takes. When it come down to it all I want to do is benchmark the chip and sell it anyway.

All I was saying was that if BD can run clocks like SB on air that would make it a worth while upgrade for some.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Any word on how the new bios is yet???


The 2002 BIOS is still the custom one that was done for me a while ago but it has added support for the Phenom X4 980 and apparently has improved memory stability etc. not that I've noticed any difference, it has been officially released and is on the downloads.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15295747*
> Yeah but I don't care how much power it takes. When it come down to it all I want to do is benchmark the chip and sell it anyway.
> 
> All I was saying was that if BD can run clocks like SB on air that would make it a worth while upgrade for some.


Yeah, I think a lot of what people are missing is this is typical AMD. Core core core core core. Not HT. I'm gonna get FX-8120 when I have money available but I really would like to see some unbiased reviews. Test the unit for what it is not for your preconceived notions of what it should be. I certainly don't recall anyone going into reviewing SB with anything other than an open mind.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## NoGuru

Gappo has been doing some benchmarks at about 4.9 http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/1137376-what-benchmarks-do-you-want-see.html


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;15295796*
> The 2002 BIOS is still the custom one that was done for me a while ago but it has added support for the Phenom X4 980 and apparently has improved memory stability etc. not that I've noticed any difference, it has been officially released and is on the downloads.


Cool thanks


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;15292756*
> Anyone try a BD on a CHIV yet? I wanna confirm they work before I get one


Im also wondering this ^ if its compatible i might just buy one.


----------



## rush2049

I really want to know this as well....


----------



## NoGuru

I might grab one next week but from what I have been seeing it's only going to be good for people using extreme cooling like myself.
Hicookie has hit 8 GHz on LN2 as of yesterday and Macci was running Cinbench at 7.2 GHz with all 8 cores.

I would say for people that have Phenoms, just hold onto them until BD performance is past Phenom (if AMD makes it happen).


----------



## Wbroach23

Well Its Gaming stable at 4.1Ghz hasn't gone past 45c yet, but when It goes to sleep it shuts off instead. Well that was last night at 4Ghz I upped volts a tad and went to 4.1 any suggestions on making it wake from sleep instead of shutting down? moar volts to something maybe?









][/URL]


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Which BIOS are you running Wb? Have you updated to 2002 which has the latest Phenom II CPUs' included?

ASUS Rep already stated that BD *will* work on their AM3 boards on a Newegg AM3+ vid. There's nothing to wait for imho. Other than a way to pay for one of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^Which BIOS are you running Wb? Have you updated to 2002 which has the latest Phenom II CPUs' included?

ASUS Rep already stated that BD *will* work on their AM3 boards on a Newegg AM3+ vid. There's nothing to wait for imho. Other than a way to pay for one of course.









~Ceadder










1902 the BIOS that came on the board when I got it.









Edit: cpu/nb Frequency is at 2200 
HT is at 2000 I hope I didnt get that backwards lol


----------



## tswantek

I've tried the FX-4100 with the 3017 Bios and it won't post. I switched back to my 1090t and it works with it. I've tried many configs to no avail. I need to take it back to microcenter to have it tested. I've even tried the 2002 bios.
Very dissapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tswantek

Wbroach23 are you using a Bulldumper CPU? Because I can't get it to post with my IV.


----------



## Elis

Try the beta bios for am3+ cpu's


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tswantek*


I've tried the FX-4100 with the 3017 Bios and it won't post. I switched back to my 1090t and it works with it. I've tried many configs to no avail. I need to take it back to microcenter to have it tested. I've even tried the 2002 bios.
Very dissapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is too bad. :-(
I actually felt a bit tempted to buy to a FX-4100 to use with my CHIV.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tswantek*


Wbroach23 are you using a Bulldumper CPU? Because I can't get it to post with my IV.


Nope lol Just my trusty 975BE I dont think there that horrid They just Made them out to be a be all end all CPU when they should have just said hey this first itteration may suck but the next one will be fixed by listening to you guys tell us whats wrong with it lol.


----------



## Ccaution

If there no typo in that review - we should be fine BIOS-wise pretty soon. Cheers


----------



## bo40

well i have my FX 8150 in my hand now its time it was in my CH V will post as soon as i see what it will do


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;15293563*
> Hehe, waiting on Bo40. He should get one this week.


i have it now just trying to finish smoke and coffee and then its goin in CH V


----------



## Wbroach23

Hurry Hurry Hurry Hurry !!!!! 123 Go!!!!! lol


----------



## Elis

Can you check to see if it works in a CHIV ? . . . since this is the CHIV thread.


----------



## omega17

Hurry we need benches


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;15308019*
> Can you check to see if it works in a CHIV ? . . . since this is the CHIV thread.


Maybe This Eventually if you feel like pulling it out of your V but no rush on that Im sure theres others that will get it with CHIV


----------



## Elis

Do we actually know if BD even works in the CHIV ? I am surprised that no one has tried it yet to compare the performance of 980FX Vs. 990FX and see what "power saving" features the CHIV is missing.


----------



## bo40

so far from what i can tell you is if you have a CHV but this chip it is crazy giving it a little time to set the artic silver but it is at 4.5 right now with a very cool temp of 29 cel at idel this friggin thing is insane it wants to take any setting i throw at and asks for more


----------



## Elis

Sounds good . . . are you using the additional 4 pin plug on the CH5?


----------



## Wbroach23

Are you going to Do a benchie thread? that would be cool


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;15308745*
> Sounds good . . . are you using the additional 4 pin plug on the CH5?


yes im useing it and with these 2 6990,s i allso have a 1600 watt psu on its own singel 20 amp circuit allso updated the bios after booting and it made a big difference my windows performence is 7.8 the readings are 7.9,7.9,7.9,7.8,7.8 this is what i got right now but i guarentee you i have room for more http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046266


----------



## bo40

Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic

FPS:125.4 
Scores:3158 
Min FPS:16.8 
Max FPS:282.6 
Hardware

Binary:Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 1 2011 
Operating system:Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit 
CPU model:AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor 
CPU flags:4595MHz MMX+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 SSE4A SSE5 HTT 
GPU model:AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series 8.901.0.0 QuadFireX 2048Mb 
Settings

Render:direct3d11 
Mode:1920x1080 fullscreen 
Shaders:high 
Textures:high 
Filter:trilinear 
Anisotropy:4x 
Occlusion:enabled 
Refraction:enabled 
Volumetric:enabled 
Tessellation:normal 
Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2011
benchmark i just ran


----------



## The Sandman

Have you tried raising the ref clock any more than 230MHz? (250 min) I think I can smell a 5.0 heading your way!

Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Have you tried raising the ref clock any more than 230MHz? (250 min) I think I can smell a 5.0 heading your way!

Congrats on the new purchase!


not yet but its gonna happen im just taking it a little easier on it till tomorrow let artic silver set up a little http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046872


----------



## Ceadderman

Wb, just go into your Power Management from Console and disable autosleep. Mine runs 24/7/365 so it doesn't matter if it sleeps or not. Your new CPU should be more than able to handle not sleeping. The only thing that ever sleeps on my system is the monitor.









@bo40... Fail fail fail fail fail fail... You have CIVF and you put BD in CVF to start with? Bro c'mon look how many of us are gonna stay with CIVF and go with BD when we're able to. Some people are even waiting on other members to do it. Bad bo, bad.


















~Ceadder


----------



## tswantek

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

I am afraid to say that your mortherboard can not support FX-4100 AMD CPU as it is AM3+ socket ,and you MB is AM3 socket.

Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en

If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Best Regards,

Andrew

ASUS Customer Service

Now go to newegg and listen to the asus marketing tech say they are compat. ***..............
Somebody needs to get there Shiz straightened out


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tswantek;15316097*
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> I am afraid to say that your mortherboard can not support FX-4100 AMD CPU as it is AM3+ socket ,and you MB is AM3 socket.
> 
> Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
> http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Andrew
> 
> ASUS Customer Service
> 
> Now go to newegg and listen to the asus marketing tech say they are compat. ***..............
> Somebody needs to get there Shiz straightened out


Yup. I think they are trying not to cheez off AMD for whatever reason. It may be they haven't gotten the BIOS to where it should be yet. Considering BD only just launched a few days ago.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15316007*
> Wb, just go into your Power Management from Console and disable autosleep. Mine runs 24/7/365 so it doesn't matter if it sleeps or not. Your new CPU should be more than able to handle not sleeping. The only thing that ever sleeps on my system is the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bo40... Fail fail fail fail fail fail... You have CIVF and you put BD in CVF to start with? Bro c'mon look how many of us are gonna stay with CIVF and go with BD when we're able to. Some people are even waiting on other members to do it. Bad bo, bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i have the extreme and 2 sabertooth,s too and i think i will get anouther one for the extreme too


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## senth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tswantek;15316097*
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> I am afraid to say that your mortherboard can not support FX-4100 AMD CPU as it is AM3+ socket ,and you MB is AM3 socket.
> 
> Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
> http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Andrew
> 
> ASUS Customer Service
> 
> Now go to newegg and listen to the asus marketing tech say they are compat. ***..............
> Somebody needs to get there Shiz straightened out


Its just funny how they have am3+ bios up in there website but now they are saying CIV doesnt support AM3+ CPU. Why not just take down the bios down so that people can move on and get a 990fx mobo.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15316007*
> Wb, just go into your Power Management from Console and disable autosleep. Mine runs 24/7/365 so it doesn't matter if it sleeps or not. Your new CPU should be more than able to handle not sleeping. The only thing that ever sleeps on my system is the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bo40... Fail fail fail fail fail fail... You have CIVF and you put BD in CVF to start with? Bro c'mon look how many of us are gonna stay with CIVF and go with BD when we're able to. Some people are even waiting on other members to do it. Bad bo, bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Haha yeha I fixed the waking up from sleep problem it wortk nao


----------



## tlminh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh;15229800*
> Hey guys, 1st post here
> 
> I have a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme with 16GB Corsair Vengeance
> 
> CPU is 1100T, still has stock cooler
> 
> I wanted to replace the stock cooler with an aftermarket but it looks like the CM 212+ or V8 may not fit
> 
> I currently live in Japan (US military) so I'd like to get one that I know will fit
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this combo?
> 
> PS, I have CM storm scout case


At this point I'd like to stay with air cooling, maybe water cooling down the line.

I have search heaven and high water and cannot find anyone with a combination of crosshair IV extreme with 16GB vengeance.

Anyone have experience with this combo and an appropriate air cooler? I see some people with CHIVF and 8GB of vengeance with Hyper 212 or v8 but unsure how the 16GB would fit


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlminh*


At this point I'd like to stay with air cooling, maybe water cooling down the line.

I have search heaven and high water and cannot find anyone with a combination of crosshair IV extreme with 16GB vengeance.

Anyone have experience with this combo and an appropriate air cooler? I see some people with CHIVF and 8GB of vengeance with Hyper 212 or v8 but unsure how the 16GB would fit


I did just a quick check to see if vengeance would fit with a Noctua D14, no go. This is what to look for when purchasing a cooler http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

It's always a PITA dealing with air coolers if you've already purchased Ram. Definitely something to consider when looking at Ram, or air coolers. This is something that should be looked into before purchasing either one. This is the 2nd biggest reason to go under water, no more issues with high performance Ram not fitting, plus temp issues going away has me never looking back at air cooling.

You should list your rig sig in the user CP so we all know what you're working with. What CPU are you cooling? GPU's?


----------



## tlminh

Agreed, live and learn i guess. I really dont want to swap out ram if I don't have too.

As of right now, I haven't oc'd yet because the stock cooler is still on.

Stock cooler is loud!


----------



## Ceadderman

The 945 cooler isn't too bad if you remove the stock fan install an 80/90 adapter and mount a 120 to it. But can't do it with 955 or better since the coolers are made differently. I have a 945 cooler with stock TIM on it but my CPU is lapped so it would have more contact with the fins than there should be.

The main problem with stock coolers is their 80mm fans which the smaller the fan the louder it is even @ Idle.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senth;15317866*
> Its just funny how they have am3+ bios up in there website but now they are saying CIV doesnt support AM3+ CPU. Why not just take down the bios down so that people can move on and get a 990fx mobo.


From the ASUS forum

I can confirm it is the board - neither the 2002 nor 3017 work with the new FX chips - I bought a FX-8120 and the board will not post - the chip does work in my friend's Crosshair V though.

What doesn't make sense is they released 2 beta test BIOS's for the Formula IV so at some point they must have had an engineering sample working in the board. At Tweaktown they have an FX 8150 @ 4.78Ghz with ram @ 2600Mhz on a Crosshair V.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4357/amd_fx_8150_bulldozer_2600mhz_ddr_ram_overclocking/index.html


----------



## Elis

So ASUS lied about the BD compatibility with the CHIV ?


----------



## marjamar

Hello again people,

Looking at bulldozer as an upgrade to my Crosshair IV Extreme. Been hearing a few places this isn't going to work with the current BIOS offerings.

Knowing some of you have no doubt tried, I thought a quick post asking how it worked would help me decide.

Just a link to your posting on this would be appreciated. Or, if you wish a reply here would be nice as well.

In the mean time, I do some reading here.

Thanks.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


WOW been a LONG time sense I have been on OCN let alone in here! Sup guys!








Well my CH IV E Might be on the market soon, looking at the new V and MMMMMM she is pretty!


 Hey Bro, looks like we may both be back here. I'm thinking just upgrading to BD, looks like you're thinking all the way. My "Dream Machine" has been flawless for almost a year now, so I really don't need to do anything, but I just build a new HTPC and now I got another itch... Time to scratch it.

Anyways, good luck on your build.

-Rodger


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis;15329643*
> So ASUS lied about the BD compatibility with the CHIV ?


Highly doubtful. It MIGHT be that only Quad or Hexacore CPUs will work on AM3. It might be they all do. But I doubt ASUS will have lied about anything. It's not in their best interests to do so.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15330525*
> Highly doubtful. It MIGHT be that only Quad or Hexacore CPUs will work on AM3. It might be they all do. But I doubt ASUS will have lied about anything. It's not in their best interests to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


you guy,s are gonna make me buy anouther 8150 to try in my CHIVE arent you. i hope so i might try it next week as it wouldnt be any problem to put it in one of my sabertooth board,s if it doesnt work


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


From the ASUS forum

I can confirm it is the board - neither the 2002 nor 3017 work with the new FX chips - I bought a FX-8120 and the board will not post - the chip does work in my friend's Crosshair V though.

What doesn't make sense is they released 2 beta test BIOS's for the Formula IV so at some point they must have had an engineering sample working in the board. At Tweaktown they have an FX 8150 @ 4.78Ghz with ram @ 2600Mhz on a Crosshair V.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/43...ing/index.html


i had my CHV and 8150 at 5167 but was not stabil enugh to validate but it is very stabil at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046872


----------



## Mistral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i had my CHV and 8150 at 5167 but was not stabil enugh to validate but it is very stabil at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046872


That's an impressive core voltage to get 4.6Ghz stable on you must have a good chip.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


That's an impressive core voltage to get 4.6Ghz stable on you must have a good chip.


good chip and good cooling its so hard to post pics here but if you want to my facebook page has pics of all my computers do facebook search for [email protected] hey check this out http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/store/...2=1093&ID=1075


----------



## Mistral

I have water cooling and good case cooling but I'm still waiting for my FX 8150 to arrive, supplies in England are overdue and just trickling through.


----------



## tlminh

Well, after 2 weeks of researching, based on this picture from some random forum, looks like the CM v8 would fit the CHIVF with 16GB of Vengeance RAM

http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo357/SkinlessChicken/My1.jpg

Is it safe to assume that this would also fit on the CHIV-Extreme if it fits on the formula too? If it is, looks like the v8 is my only air-cooled option?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlminh*


Well, after 2 weeks of researching, based on this picture from some random forum, looks like the CM v8 would fit the CHIVF with 16GB of Vengeance RAM

http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/o...hicken/My1.jpg

Is it safe to assume that this would also fit on the CHIV-Extreme if it fits on the formula too? If it is, looks like the v8 is my only air-cooled option?


will fit with ripjaws but IT WILL NOT fit with vengence


----------



## tswantek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15330525*
> Highly doubtful. It MIGHT be that only Quad or Hexacore CPUs will work on AM3. It might be they all do. But I doubt ASUS will have lied about anything. It's not in their best interests to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Dude I've tried the FX-4100 thats what I bought to begin with!
Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

I am afraid to say that your mortherboard can not support FX-4100 AMD CPU as it is AM3+ socket ,and you MB is AM3 socket.

Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en

If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Best Regards,

Andrew

ASUS Customer Service

Now go to newegg and listen to the asus marketing tech say they are compat. ***..............
Somebody needs to get there Shiz straightened out


----------



## senth

looks like MSI had a am3+ bios update few days ago for older mobo with 890fx to 760g chipsets.
http://g3ar.co.za/2011/10/15/msi-upd...dozer-support/
asus needs to update the bios asap

ps gigabyte am3+ bios is working for 890fxud5 v3.1


----------



## tlminh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


will fit with ripjaws but IT WILL NOT fit with vengence


Sounds like you are speaking from experience. Strange, the picture shows it fits with the formula, are the boards very different in regards to spacing from CPU to DIMMs?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tswantek;15349917*
> Dude I've tried the FX-4100 thats what I bought to begin with!
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> I am afraid to say that your mortherboard can not support FX-4100 AMD CPU as it is AM3+ socket ,and you MB is AM3 socket.
> 
> Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
> http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Andrew
> 
> ASUS Customer Service
> 
> Now go to newegg and listen to the asus marketing tech say they are compat. ***..............
> Somebody needs to get there Shiz straightened out


Well someone is an idiot then. Asus Taiwan says it will work with BIOS update. ASUS Rep stated in Newegg vids that it will work. Customer Service is saying no. I think someone needs to reach between their cheeks relax their sphincter muscles and pull real hard on their shoulders cause it's one way or the other, but not both.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## marjamar

I've been reading a number of articles and it's becoming fairly apparent that my Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard isn't going to support the bulldozer. Also, seems that the bulldozer isn't the chip I thought it would be either. That's 2 strikes in a row. Not a good sign for upgrading.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar;15352594*
> I've been reading a number of articles and it's becoming fairly apparent that my Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard isn't going to support the bulldozer. Also, seems that the bulldozer isn't the chip I thought it would be either. That's 2 strikes in a row. Not a good sign for upgrading.
> 
> -Rodger


if you dont have the bulldozer please dont make a decision on it i have a chIV extreme with a 1100T it is awsome but barely in ball park with my CH V with the FX 8150 big difference i allso have 2 machines with sabertooth,s and 1100T,s but what people are running up aginst is Bulldozer was designed to shine at its best with upscale video cards good cards it is a awsome chip i really dont no how it would do with lesser cards as its machine was designed from ground up to excell with the FX-8150
and that it does and does it very well


----------



## Mistral

bo40 I don't know if you have seen this for the Crosshair F V.

New build for Bulldozer:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3jo0hm...-ASUS-9911.ROM

Change log:

Added Auto ADD/CMD/etc values shown
Added ADD/CMD Over-ride option (Disable to use AMD's default values)
Edited Core EN options - Take note that AMD recommends disabling an entire CU instead of just one core of a CU

To get 4 CU / 4 C, Disable 8th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
To get 3 CU / 3 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
To get 2 CU / 2 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 2nd
To get 1 CU / 1 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 3rd, 2nd

You may face non-boots if you have 2 cores on One CU and 1 Core on Another, Take note!!!

From ASUS:

HQ's response is that due to tight resources there is going to be a delay in getting new BIOS versions out for older AM3 motherboards to support Bulldozer. This is mainly due to the launch of AM3+ and also socket 2011 which is just about to come out. Also they did not have an ETA of when they expect the new batch of BIOS files to be released.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;15357640*
> bo40 I don't know if you have seen this for the Crosshair F V.
> 
> New build for Bulldozer:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3jo0hm...-ASUS-9911.ROM
> 
> Change log:
> 
> Added Auto ADD/CMD/etc values shown
> Added ADD/CMD Over-ride option (Disable to use AMD's default values)
> Edited Core EN options - Take note that AMD recommends disabling an entire CU instead of just one core of a CU
> 
> To get 4 CU / 4 C, Disable 8th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
> To get 3 CU / 3 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
> To get 2 CU / 2 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 2nd
> To get 1 CU / 1 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 3rd, 2nd
> 
> You may face non-boots if you have 2 cores on One CU and 1 Core on Another, Take note!!!
> 
> From ASUS:
> 
> HQ's response is that due to tight resources there is going to be a delay in getting new BIOS versions out for older AM3 motherboards to support Bulldozer. This is mainly due to the launch of AM3+ and also socket 2011 which is just about to come out. Also they did not have an ETA of when they expect the new batch of BIOS files to be released.


The 9911.rom link you listed has been removed.

Here use this one.

http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55

There is also a 9913.rom.

http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f

Hope the C4F BIOS thing comes up soon.

I would like to put a Dozer on C4F.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty much what I been saying. They can't say they support Bulldozer. Why? Cause they aren't the manufacturer and if it fails then ASUS is on the hook. But it is quite odd that ASUS Taiwan backdoored AMD with their announcement(they weren't the only manufacturer to claim this), their company Rep followed suit by answering a direct question from the Newegg Rep and then Customer Service was like "oh noz wez dontz zupportz Bulldozer on AM3 boards.

I believe that someone needs to get their act in order before they cheeze off their customers after the fact.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15363602*
> Pretty much what I been saying. They can't say they support Bulldozer. Why? Cause they aren't the manufacturer and if it fails then ASUS is on the hook. But it is quite odd that ASUS Taiwan backdoored AMD with their announcement(they weren't the only manufacturer to claim this), their company Rep followed suit by answering a direct question from the Newegg Rep and then Customer Service was like "oh noz wez dontz zupportz Bulldozer on AM3 boards.
> 
> I believe that someone needs to get their act in order before they cheeze off their customers after the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol Ceadder...
About AM3 boards supporting BD the only thing I can say is that I saw an Asus mobo that had a 760 something chipset claimed on the box that it had BD support and it also was equipped with the AM3b socket...
I saw this on the store of a friend of mine, BNIB mobo that costed 50 euros...


----------



## Mistral

They probably killed that download because of the porn link.


----------



## Phobos223

So what the verdict? BD on a CHIV... Yey or Ney?


----------



## Ceadderman

Until I read something from ASUS that trumps their ASUSTaiwan's ad listing the top 5 enthusiast boards in their line, I say yey.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mistral

I saw a review yesterday with an FX8150 in an MSI AM3 board with the latest BIOS update but I can't find the damn link I'll keep looking and post it if I find it


----------



## Malcom28

is it possible to run FX 8120/8150 on ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890FX board ?
long time ago it was confirmed by AMD that Bulldozer will work on 890FX.
anyone tried it already ?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28;15371723*
> is it possible to run FX 8120/8150 on ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890FX board ?
> long time ago it was confirmed by AMD that Bulldozer will work on 890FX.
> anyone tried it already ?


not trying to be asinine but after seeing the difference between the 1100T and the FX-8150 on the same CHV motherboard i really dont think i would put the bulldozer on anything but a CHV or a sabertooth and i have 3 machines with the 1100T,s 1 has a chiv extreme and outher 2 are sabertooth,s and the sabertooth,s are faster than the chiv extreme


----------



## Mistral

This was posted in the ASUS Crosshair IV forum this morning.

I'm on the phone with a supervisor now DON"T use the Bios for AM3+ on this MOBO it's fubar


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;15378587*
> This was posted in the ASUS Crosshair IV forum this morning.
> 
> *"I'm on the phone with a supervisor now DON"T use the Bios for AM3+ on this MOBO it's fubar"*


Well that's good to know. I think they'll be fixing it and getting it back up so people can run their BD on these boards. Otherwise makes no sense to post it to Downloads.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tokkan

bo40 can you put a pick of the BD pins please?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15379311*
> bo40 can you put a pick of the BD pins please?


not without pulling it out and thats not the easiest thing to do with my watercooling


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15384836*
> not without pulling it out and thats not the easiest thing to do with my watercooling


Nah let it be now, dont worry about it.

Btw guys just a question...
I got a set of these 4gb ram on my pc.
1333Mhz 7-7-7-20-1T 4Gb
MaxxMEM gave me a memory score of 10.07Gb/sec and latency score of 53.0ns.

I wish to upgrade to 8Gb and was asking my self if I should simply get another 4Gb kit to pair it with these or get a 8Gb kit?
I've been comparing my MaxxMEM score with other AMD scores and my ram scored between 1600Mhz and 1866Mhz ram with lots of diff timings on those.
By my understanding the scores seem to be good and that left me









I was gonna replace this with a 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 8Gb kit, after making the comparison it seems that this choice would actually be slower.
What to do? Another kit of the same or a brand new kit?
Open to recommendations below 80$ and must fit under a Noctua NH-D14

EDIT: Managed to squeeze 1600Mhz at 8-8-8-20 from this kit.
Seems to be good so I might stick to it.


----------



## bo40

has anyone had any experience with SLI on a sabertooth yet


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15385044*
> Nah let it be now, dont worry about it.
> 
> Btw guys just a question...
> I got a set of these 4gb ram on my pc.
> 1333Mhz 7-7-7-20-1T 4Gb
> MaxxMEM gave me a memory score of 10.07Gb/sec and latency score of 53.0ns.
> 
> I wish to upgrade to 8Gb and was asking my self if I should simply get another 4Gb kit to pair it with these or get a 8Gb kit?
> I've been comparing my MaxxMEM score with other AMD scores and my ram scored between 1600Mhz and 1866Mhz ram with lots of diff timings on those.
> By my understanding the scores seem to be good and that left me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna replace this with a 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 8Gb kit, after making the comparison it seems that this choice would actually be slower.
> What to do? Another kit of the same or a brand new kit?
> Open to recommendations below 80$ and must fit under a Noctua NH-D14
> 
> EDIT: Managed to squeeze 1600Mhz at 8-8-8-20 from this kit.
> Seems to be good so I might stick to it.


Have a look at these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321

Here what I've been able to get with MaxxMem II


----------



## 66racer

Thought I would mention frys city of industry (ca) has a open box crosshair IV for $125 or 130, forgot. Im just wondering the warranty would be if it was bad


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15400727*
> Thought I would mention frys city of industry (ca) has a open box crosshair IV for $125 or 130, forgot. Im just wondering the warranty would be if it was bad


my experience with fry,s and open box is DONT DO IT or brand new for that matter


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;15400699*
> Have a look at these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321
> 
> Here what I've been able to get with MaxxMem II


Ummm Sandy your usually hepful self is a bit off at the moment.

He's askin if he should upgrade to 2x4 Gig or get 2x2 Gig.

To which I will say get 2x4 Gig. RAM prices are *RIDICULOUSLY*low atm.









Get the GSkill Sniper Series in 2x4 Gig. You'll probably have to GoButton them to get the system to POST but they are extremely fast.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15401307*
> my experience with fry,s and open box is DONT DO IT or brand new for that matter


New is always good though, they price match now any online store like newegg and tiger plus you get 15day return no restock fee on cpu's, mobo, ram, etc. Newegg gives you 30days but restock fee, plus instant gratification is nice sometimes.....Like right now, ordered my second 560ti from newegg at 1:30pm and still no email for willcall order ready







Generally orders by 3:30 get done same day is what they said so I still have an hour lol Good thing they are 15mins away


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, Carpe Diem and Be Damned The Consquences. If you don't like the item you can resell it later on EBay for a nice little profit.

Have you guys seen the ridiculous prices some people ask for used gear? And the cost of shipping listed?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## X3N4T3

Hey guys








Bought my Crosshair IV Formula last summer and suspect that I got the NB problem too.
In idle (with Chrome open only) my NB is ~50*C with the sidepanel off in a pretty cold room.

I just got a few questions before I start the disassembly of the heatsink -
1. Will it void my warranty?
2. Do I need to use a thermalpad or is thermalpaste enough? (I got some Arctic Cooling MX-4)
3. Do I need to find some other screws for it, or how should I make it get contact?

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3N4T3;15417259*
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my Crosshair IV Formula last summer and suspect that I got the NB problem too.
> In idle (with Chrome open only) my NB is ~50*C with the sidepanel off in a pretty cold room.
> 
> I just got a few questions before I start the disassembly of the heatsink -
> 1. Will it void my warranty?
> 2. Do I need to use a thermalpad or is thermalpaste enough? (I got some Arctic Cooling MX-4)
> 3. Do I need to find some other screws for it, or how should I make it get contact?
> 
> Thanks!


My 1st question is what is your ambient room temp?









Let's say you don't have the NB temp issue though, just for the sake of argument and answer your questions.

1. No it will not void your warranty. I know this because I explained to ASUS that I'd done the NB fix when I was seeking RMA. They approved the RMA so I'd have to say that it will not void.








2. MX-4 would be fine. You just have to make sure to only add a LEETLE bit to the NB and SB chips. But you also have to carefully remove the heatsink to preserve the Thermal strip that contacts the Mosfets.








3. You would have to do two things to the stock TIM and the standoffs to get the fix done.
*NB Fix*
[*]A) remove one SB standoff and compare with NB standoff.
[*]B)If the same length do nothing and swap them NB for SB.
[*]C1)If NB is longer, file it to the same length as SB standoff. Swap them once finished.
[*]C2)Repeat B or C1 depending on review.
[*]D)Remount the sink to get the chips to form Impression in stock TIM.
[*]E)Remove and cut out the impressions to leave a form for the replacement TIM.
[*]F) Apply small amount of TIM to both chips being careful not to contact the surrounding electricals.
[*]G)Remount the HS carefully and tighten the screws. ~Finito.

Now, you might try increasing the speed of your rear exhaust and see what that does. Try everything. See that you have good positive pressure flowing through your 690. If you have a top exhaust fan try increasing its speed.

Once you're thoroughly satisfied one way or the other then do the fix if that's what it needs.









My Rig while Folding however runs 52c under load on the NB. Idle is 49c. So I would also suggest trying to get it under some kind of load and looking at the NB temps. If they go over 54c then I would say to do the fix.









*Edit* I did the fix btw just to let you know.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rosas

Hello I recently began overclocking and I get a black screen restart. I'm completely new to this and read as much as I and have no luck getting it stable. My temps max at 54C with prime95 blend test for 2 hours and passes. Every time i tested some OC settings with prime it passed but kept getting Black screen restart/shutdown or when i had it at 4.0ghz it gave me a BSOD after 22+ hours of on and off game time. Hope someone can help. I'm going to reset my BOIS from the back and start all over.

Asus Crosshair Formula IV
A1 Overclock Tuner.................: [Manual]
CPU Ratio..........................: 19.5
AMD Core Technology................: [Disabled]
AMD Turbo CORE Ratio...............: N/A
CPU Bus Frequency..................: 200
PCIE Bus Frequency.................: 100
DRAM Frequency.....................:1333
CPU/NB Frequency...................:2800
HT Link Speed......................:2600
**********EXTREME ENGINE************
PWM Phase Control..................: [Full Phase]
CPU Voltage OCP....................: [Enabled]
CPU PWM Frequency..................: [Auto]
CPU Load Line Calibtatiom..........: [100%]
CPU/NB Load Line Calibtatiom.......: [100%]
CPU/NB Voltage OCP.................: [Enabled]
*******Please key in numbers********
Extreme OV.........................: [Disabled]
CPU & NB Voltage Mode..............: [Manual]
CPU Voltage........................: 1.42000v
CPU/NB Voltage.....................: 1.25000v
CPU VDDA...........................: 2.7125000v
DRAM Voltage.......................: 1.5875v
HT Voltage.........................: 1.2875v
NB Voltage.........................: 1.300v
NB 1.8 Voltage.....................: 1.802v
SB 1.1.............................: 1.2625v
VDDR...............................: 1.205755v
VDDPCIE............................: 1.2455v
DRAM CTRL REF Volts CHA............: [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Volts CHA...........: [Auto]
************************************
CPU Spread Spectrum................: [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...............: [Disabled]
____________________________________
Advanced Menu

Microcode Updation.................: [Enabled]
Secure Virtual Machine Mode........: [Enabled]
Cool 'n' Quiet.....................: [Disabled]
C1E Support........................: [Disabled]
ASUS Core Unlocker.................: [Disabled]
CPU Core Activation................: [Auto]

Channel Interleaving...............: [Auto]
MemClk Tristate C3/ATLVID..........: [Disabled]
Memory Hole Remapping..............: [Enabled]
DCT Unganged Mode..................: [Always]
Power Down Enable..................: [Disabled]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosas;15418168*
> Hello I recently began overclocking and I get a black screen restart. I'm completely new to this and read as much as I and have no luck getting it stable. My temps max at 54C with prime95 blend test for 2 hours and passes. Every time i tested some OC settings with prime it passed but kept getting Black screen restart/shutdown or when i had it at 4.0ghz it gave me a BSOD after 22+ hours of on and off game time. Hope someone can help. I'm going to reset my BOIS from the back and start all over...
> **snip**


Go back a page and you should see a link I posted for "Blue Screen Viewer" it's a safe DL from Cnet.com.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## X3N4T3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15418112*
> My 1st question is what is your ambient room temp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Just played Bad Company 2 for an hour with the highest graphics and Prime95 running in the background.
HWMonitor said that the highest temp my NB hit is 57*C.
The room temperature is probably ~25*C since my SSDs min temp is 25









Here is a screenshot of HWMonitor:









I got plenty of cooling in the case:
Intake - 1x120mm and 1x140mm both in front
Outtake - 2x120mm in top and H50 with push/pull in the rear.

Not really sure if it is worth it, 57*C isn't that much is it? But if it actually doesn't have contact with the heatsink I would prefer to get it fixed


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah actually 57c is quite high considering board shuts down at 60c or better. I guess that means you're doing the fix.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## X3N4T3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15429554*
> Yeah actually 57c is quite high considering board shuts down at 60c or better. I guess that means you're doing the fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Whaat, only 60*C?








First thing to do when I get home today, I think..


----------



## Mistral

If you check the BIOS I think the lowest temp the board shuts down at is 70c. page 3.32 in the manual.


----------



## bo40

i have been a loyal newegg customer for several years but after i just purchased over 5,500.00 worth of computer parts from them in 2 weeks thier trying to refuse an RMA on a 59.00 hard drive that was DOA so please be aware of your purchases from newegg


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15436249*
> i have been a loyal newegg customer for several years but after i just purchased over 5,500.00 worth of computer parts from them in 2 weeks thier trying to refuse an RMA on a 59.00 hard drive that was DOA so please be aware of your purchases from newegg


Hmmm that's odd. Was it within their 30 day policy?









@Mistral... Just because it's 70c doesn't mean that's how it should be. CPU can run up to 65c but heat can damage it at 62c if it runs too long. Also just to point out that people have had their Boards shut off at 60c.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15429554*
> Yeah actually 57c is quite high *considering board shuts down at 60c* or better. I guess that means you're doing the fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


before i fixed the nb on my board it got up to 68c
never had any problems. (only did the fix because i hate high numbers







)
and even now, after the fix, i still get idle temps of 50c and stressed over 60c
it just depends on how high you set the shut-down temp in the bios









edit: this is with 3Ghz NB


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15437328*
> Hmmm that's odd. Was it within their 30 day policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mistral... Just because it's 70c doesn't mean that's how it should be. CPU can run up to 65c but heat can damage it at 62c if it runs too long. Also just to point out that people have had their Boards shut off at 60c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i requested an rma the day i got it and shiped it back the next day but after posting on thier facebook paGE THEY CONTACTED ME AND TOLD ME MY REPLACEMENT WAS SHIPPING OUT TOMM THATS OK BUT ITS BEEN 4 WEEKS AGO THAT THEY GOT BAD ONE BACK BUT ITS OK AT LEAST IM GETTING A REPLACEMENT


----------



## Ceadderman

Well that's good. Someone probably just dropped the ball over there but it sure doesn't hurt to be a little peeved and have a place to vent. I'm kinda surprised it took so long. They handled my RMAs' with speed.









But that doesn't mean that standard of customer service is applied with everybody. I'm happy you got it taken care of. I'd have hated to boycott Newegg. I'm already boycotting EA/Origin.I only have enough energy for one Boycott at a time.







heheh

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## X3N4T3

Well after a few hours of BF3 yesterday with all my fans at low, because I like it silent, this is what i got:









68*C








I just don't got the time for it, but I probably have to do it someday..


----------



## Mistral

Try mounting a fan in the case blowing directly onto the NB, I know a few guys who have done this with good results. I did the mod and also modded my case, I have a 120mm fan mounted underneath the motherboard cooling the area under the NB, CPU and memory, under extreme load the NB hits 40c.


----------



## Psycho666

agreed with Mistral,
if you don't want to see the fan, you could fix it at the back of the board.
that way shaved almost 10c of the nb temps (and a few degrees of the cpu temp as well)


----------



## X3N4T3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;15445019*
> agreed with Mistral,
> if you don't want to see the fan, you could fix it at the back of the board.
> that way shaved almost 10c of the nb temps (and a few degrees of the cpu temp as well)


Back of the board?
Like using this - http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/RC-692-KKN2/CM690-II_Advanced_Motherboard_Fan_Position.jpg?


----------



## huhh

Had that NB problem on my board when i first got it. Took off the heat sink and shaved down the high standoffs. Dropped my temps to 45c-55c during gaming from 60+.

Went to a waterblock shortly after cause even that was too high for me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, I bought mine a few months ago. Can't wait to see what the temps are like with it under water.










For right now though I'm putting my loop together. Should be under water soon hopefully.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Freakn

Bout time cead, glad to hear its coming along


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup, I bought mine a few months ago. Can't wait to see what the temps are like with it under water.

For right now though I'm putting my loop together. Should be under water soon hopefully.









~Ceadder










What kind of TIM you planning on using?


----------



## Ceadderman

Shin Etsu G751 of course. But it also came with pads so I may just use that. But I put G751 on my Heatsink when I did the Fix so I don't see a need to go away from what works.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mistral

The idea of a waterblock is appealing but the frequent changes of board I do would make it impractical and very expensive so I just stick to a water cooled CPU. Current temps are
CPU 23c
MB 25c
NB 36c
SB 30c
Ambient 22c
I don't think a block would improve the temps by much.

I'm just going to pull this system to bits and install a Crosshair V and FX8150. This setup is going in my server.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;15458220*
> The idea of a waterblock is appealing but the frequent changes of board I do would make it impractical and very expensive so I just stick to a water cooled CPU. Current temps are
> CPU 23c
> MB 25c
> NB 36c
> SB 30c
> Ambient 22c
> I don't think a block would improve the temps by much.
> 
> I'm just going to pull this system to bits and install a Crosshair V and FX8150. This setup is going in my server.


Idle temps don't really mean anything though. 100% load after 15 minutes is what we like to see.
After all, what if I was an Eskimo?


----------



## bo40

just an update on my new machine the D9 CAT is battlefield 3 maxed out delivers 107 FPS totaly awsome


----------



## Wbroach23

Hmmmmmm How much of a Voltage Bump do you guys think I would have to use to get 100 more MHz or 200 either one is good for me lol.


----------



## NoGuru

What do you mean? No one will know unless you test it.


----------



## Wbroach23

WEll I know that







I just figured maybe someone with a similar chip has gone that far stable on air, I know there not all the same all chips OC different but just for a general Idea.


----------



## huhh

That's a good voltage for 4.1ghz. I say bump it to 1.5v and see how far you can push it. To a safe temp of course.


----------



## Wbroach23

Thats kinda what I thought too. I havent ran Prime or anything yet but it also hasn't gotten to 50C either while playing BF3 or anything else it seems like I got a good chip definatley better than my 965 was I couldnt get it past 3.8 stable and my volts were pretty close to 1.5 or slightly higher for that lol.


----------



## NathG79

Hello. after recenctly purchasing some new ram for my Crosshair IV,(8GB Corsair vengence 2x4GB), one of the sticks was faulty so i RMA`d it, no problem, in the meantime i had some budget kingston sticks in there just to get me by, anyways the new replacement ram came today, and after installing them the system froze on the "Hit DEL for setup", I thought that i should clear CMOS cause this was different ram from the kingston stuff, anyways after doing so the system wont post at all, it just hangs before the DEL screen, the monitor wont power up, neither will the keyboard, i took out the ram and put the kingston back in, reset cmos, pressed the go button. but still the same, i have removed the GPU`s, and all the secondary fans that i had plugged in to the headers, removed the battery, and refitted, even removed the bios chip and reset, and refitted. now the system hangs with the CPU LED lit. I have already ordered another bios chip as i think i have corrupted it. Any advice on what the fault could be?????, All this happening on the same evening BF3 is released in UK, could it get any worse!!!









Thanks in Advance.


----------



## huhh

Try using MemOK.


----------



## NathG79

Yes, done that one, forgot to mention


----------



## NathG79

what does it mean if i dont get any error LED`s lit?. Its gotta be the BIOS chip corrupt hasnt it?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NathG79;15476144*
> what does it mean if i dont get any error LED`s lit?. Its gotta be the BIOS chip corrupt hasnt it?


Maybe.
You could try using the ROG connect to see if you get any POST codes.


----------



## headmixer

Hey OCNers,

I did a very interesting little test last night, and want to share the results.

This was done on...
C4F BIOS 1902
4Ghz GSkill Flare (2X2)
Crucial C300 64s (latest firmware)
C5F/Sabertooth SATA/AHCI/RAID Driver
Win 7 Home Prem
Indexing OFF
Pagefile OFF

Fresh Install for each test.

Single Drive
View attachment 236303


Two Drives in RAID Strip
View attachment 236298

Double the single result

Three Drives In RAID Strip
View attachment 236299

Triple the single result

Four Drives in RAID Strip
View attachment 236300

Seem to have hit the chipset max on the read result
Write result still increasing

Five Drives in RAID Strip
View attachment 236302

Still little are no read increase
Write still increasing

Have the resultes of a six drive test.
Let me see if I can cheat them in.
(see next post)


----------



## headmixer

Here is the result of the six drive RAID (see previous post)
View attachment 236305

Again, little are no increase in read
Write still increasing.

Thanks


----------



## Wbroach23

Didnt have to up my volts any








[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067951]


----------



## bo40

hey chedda this is where i am at now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15481653*
> hey chedda this is where i am at now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


Very nice. I'd love to see where it comes in on CIVFormula and Extreme.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15482537*
> Very nice. I'd love to see where it comes in on CIVFormula and Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i am waiting on a expense reimbersement check due in anytime and im gonna buy anouther FX-8150 for my extreme machine if it doesent work i will just put it in one of my sabertooth machines


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome can't wait to see the numbers.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## EagleOne

i have a 975 phenom x4 now with 0502 bios....
will update later to 2002 if its for am3 do you know?

other question will the 0406 bios boot up with a Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition.......thanks
this is in another chIV extreme board


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15482991*
> i am waiting on a expense reimbersement check due in anytime and im gonna buy anouther FX-8150 for my extreme machine if it doesent work i will just put it in one of my sabertooth machines


Where do you get one now-a-days ??? I literally over-slept to grab one off of newegg at release and since then everybody is sold-out. Am I missing something?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bi2on;15490701*
> where do you get one now-a-days ??? I literally over-slept to grab one off of newegg at release and since then everybody is sold-out. Am i missing something?


comp usa there 20 dollars more that i gave for first one but still same price they would be in newegg would stock them


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne;15489160*
> i have a 975 phenom x4 now with 0502 bios....
> will update later to 2002 if its for am3 do you know?
> 
> other question will the 0406 bios boot up with a Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition.......thanks
> this is in another chIV extreme board


i am runnine the 0502 with my 1100T


----------



## trisx

Why is when i install my Creative driver, i cant open the control panel as it says no hardware detected? how to use the SupremeFX X-Fi Built-in? why cant use it as it says no hardware found ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx;15517295*
> Why is when i install my Creative driver, i cant open the control panel as it says no hardware detected? how to use the SupremeFX X-Fi Built-in? why cant use it as it says no hardware found ?


There are two drivers for the onboard FX X-Fi. You have to install the one above it on the driver list and your issues should resolve themselves.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DrSwizz

Asus has released beta BIOSes with BD support for Crosshair IV:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276063-Asus-BD-FX-Support-for-Crosshair-IV-890-boards&p=4984597&viewfull=1#post4984597


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;15518902*
> Asus has released beta BIOSes with BD support for Crosshair IV:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276063-Asus-BD-FX-Support-for-Crosshair-IV-890-boards&p=4984597&viewfull=1#post4984597










Has anyone tried this already?


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15517541*
> There are two drivers for the onboard FX X-Fi. You have to install the one above it on the driver list and your issues should resolve themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


thanks a lot this fixed my problem i was having with my audio on my CHV too


----------



## Ch3wy

Hi to all. I have a quick question about my CIVE! My northbridge temps idle @ 60c and south @50-52. Thats with that noisy little fan running









Should i remove the heat sink and check it or are those temps the norm?
Thanks in advance for your thoughts.

P.S. everything is stock,no O.C.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3wy;15526176*
> Hi to all. I have a quick question about my CIVE! My northbridge temps idle @ 60c and south @50-52. Thats with that noisy little fan running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i remove the heat sink and check it or are those temps the norm?
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
> 
> P.S. everything is stock,no O.C.


You shouldn't be more than 50c idle on the NB. You probably have uneven standoffs.


----------



## Mistral

Links for the Crosshair IV Formula & Extreme Bulldozer Bios's

http://www.mediafire.com/?vduzeb4d24z8rdm

http://www.mediafire.com/?v87k8ed2mfxmwzt

From extremesystems.org. forums.

Works on my extreme with a 8120, need to enable/disable turbo core in AOD to get rid of the core freq jumping under load but after that it seem solid. Only played with it for a few hours, but so far so good. These things sure clock ram better than thuban on 890's as well

Also from the forums so be careful.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276063-Asus-BD-FX-Support-for-Crosshair-IV-890-boards&p=4984597&viewfull=1#post4984597

Be careful pushing too high, I'm not joking when I say the 8pin power connector are now fused to my board.. Primed at 4750mhz 1.45v, testing out some imc scaling when things started to smell funkeh.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral;15529055*
> Links for the Crosshair IV Formula & Extreme Bulldozer Bios's
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vduzeb4d24z8rdm
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?v87k8ed2mfxmwzt
> 
> From extremesystems.org. forums.
> 
> Works on my extreme with a 8120, need to enable/disable turbo core in AOD to get rid of the core freq jumping under load but after that it seem solid. Only played with it for a few hours, but so far so good. These things sure clock ram better than thuban on 890's as well
> 
> Also from the forums so be careful.
> 
> Be careful pushing too high, I'm not joking when I say the 8pin power connector are now fused to my board.. Primed at 4750mhz 1.45v, testing out some imc scaling when things started to smell funkeh.


thats why the CHV has the extra 4 pin cpu plug extreme overclocks require an fair amount of extra power http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


----------



## Ceadderman

Yikes fused 8pin connection!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15534808*
> Yikes fused 8pin connection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


that doesnt sound good does it


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;15529902*
> thats why the CHV has the extra 4 pin cpu plug extreme overclocks require an fair amount of extra power http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


Thing is, my CIVF has 8 pin cpu plug and my friends CVF has the exact same 8 pin cpu plug lol
So that CHV has no extra 4 pin cpu plug.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15535634*
> Thing is, my CIVF has 8 pin cpu plug and my friends CVF has the exact same 8 pin cpu plug lol
> So that CHV has no extra 4 pin cpu plug.


It sure does ...









Look to the right from the CPU socket. Upper right corner has a 8-pin socket (4-pins covered by a safety blind) and lower right corner has extra 4-pin socket for extra power for CPU.

In addition to that CHV has a ez-Molex connector (upper right corner from 1st PCI-E slot) for extra juice needed with extreme GPU overclocks and tri-quad gpu configurations.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15536112*
> It sure does ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look to the right from the CPU socket. Upper right corner has a 8-pin socket (4-pins covered by a safety blind) and lower right corner has extra 4-pin socket for extra power for CPU.
> 
> In addition to that CHV has a ez-Molex connector (upper right corner from 1st PCI-E slot) for extra juice needed with extreme GPU overclocks and tri-quad gpu configurations.


Lol my bad, un-usual place to put that ...
Was thinking it was like a 12pin cpu plug

Edit: TBH if I had to mount this motherboard Id prolly even miss that CPU plug lol
Srsly I had my bud CVF in my hands and I did not see this, atm im like wth?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15535634*
> Thing is, my CIVF has 8 pin cpu plug and my friends CVF has the exact same 8 pin cpu plug lol
> So that CHV has no extra 4 pin cpu plug.


my CHV has a 4 pin just like half the 8 pin up at top of board allmost at right edge of board and instructions said be SURE to use it if overclocking the 8 core processors no problem i am sure it will oc the bulldozer without it but probably not extremely like i have done.And dont forget the extra 4 pin molex just below the first pcie slot too expecially if your running extreme video cards like im doin with my 2 6990,s in quadfire this is what i have accomplished so far and i can tell you for sure it will do more. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


----------



## tlminh

I just downloaded the new 2002 BIOS for my MB, it saved as a .ROM file. How do I get it to install?


----------



## huhh

ASUS ez flash in bios. Just remember where you put the file.


----------



## tlminh

I tried the EZ flash BIOS, with the .rom file highlighted, it says no updated BIOS module found in file

Also, and this one really bothers me, the initial start-up screen (press 4 for unlock, del for setup/post message) hangs for 30 seconds before it continues to boot. I have NO idea why this happened. It was fine until I had a system repair loop. I reformated and reinstalled windows but it is still giving me a long delay before system boot.

Anyone know why?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh;15571683*
> I tried the EZ flash BIOS, with the .rom file highlighted, it says no updated BIOS module found in file
> 
> Also, and this one really bothers me, the initial start-up screen (press 4 for unlock, del for setup/post message) hangs for 30 seconds before it continues to boot. I have NO idea why this happened. It was fine until I had a system repair loop. I reformated and reinstalled windows but it is still giving me a long delay before system boot.
> 
> Anyone know why?


About the no update bios module found, my solution was using another usb stick. Dunno why tho, but it didnt worked with a 8gb stick and it did worked with a old 256mb stick.


----------



## huhh

Try re-downloading it. Maybe it's currupt.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


About the no update bios module found, my solution was using another usb stick. Dunno why tho, but it didnt worked with a 8gb stick and it did worked with a old 256mb stick.


Make sure the USB stick is formatted fat32.


----------



## The Sandman

I just thought I'd share my experience with the 2002 bios. After flashing to 2002 my current OC was not stable. This OC running on the 1304 bios passes 24 hrs prime95, 20 runs of ITB, 50 passes of LinX and than passes 8 hrs of Memtest. Not happening with the 2002 bios. Rather than redoing my OC I dumped the 2002 version and am currently testing current OC with with the 1902. So far so good.
Not saying the 2002 isn't a good bios, only sharing in my case I didn't care for it due to instability with current OC.

On another note, I just added two 60GB Corsair Force GT (Red) Sata III 6.0GB SSD's in Raid0 for OS. Still have a few tweaks for performance left to do but here are a couple benchmarks for anyone who's thinking of going with SSD's. 
These loaded just fine with no issues at all using the raid driver from the Asus web site. Now running these, plus my two Blk WD Sata III 6.0 WD 640GB in Raid0, along with two WD blk 500GB spinners.


----------



## savage1987

Help me









I have my system running happily enough right now with a single 6870, but a mystery problem is stopping me from running my second 6870 successfully.

http://overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1117800-motherboard-graphics-card-blame.html

Please help me, I am getting close to pulling the system down to send the motherboard back for testing.

I didn't buy almost $3000 worth of PC to have it not work properly from the get-go.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savage1987*


Help me









I have my system running happily enough right now with a single 6870, but a mystery problem is stopping me from running my second 6870 successfully.

http://overclock.net/amd-motherboard...ard-blame.html

Please help me, I am getting close to pulling the system down to send the motherboard back for testing.

I didn't buy almost $3000 worth of PC to have it not work properly from the get-go.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,
Sam


I don't think that it's your Mainboard. Post your issue in ATi/AMD thread and you'll get more help than you ever dreamed of. If I had experience with XFiring anything I would drop some info on you in your assistance thread.









But now come to think of it have you got FRAPS or Afterburner? Try cuing either of those up so they give you your FPS full time and switch in and out of applications, media files and games. It may be a power saving feature to not run XFire unless you need it. AMD is good about that.









~Ceadder


----------



## savage1987

done mate cheers, haven't used FRAPS but playing with afterburner didn't really help as I really don't know what I'm doing with that stuff at the moment.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987;15590584*
> done mate cheers, haven't used FRAPS but playing with afterburner didn't really help as I really don't know what I'm doing with that stuff at the moment.


Uninstall all AMD GPU drivers.
Dont run Driver Sweeper cause it can delete motherboard drivers.
Uninstall Afterburner and other OC programs.
Install Catalyst 11.10+Cap4
Reboot into safe mode.
Regedit>Search enableulps>change all values from 0 to 1.
Reboot.

Should be fixed.


----------



## dave12

I have a 1090t on a CHIV Formula with a pair of 5870s. I was toying around with my overclock and I noticed during stress testing that the base clock is normally 250.8, but it bounces around some. 250.8 to 251 to 252.6 mostly. Is this a board quirk or do I have a problem?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;15591130*
> I have a 1090t on a CHIV Formula with a pair of 5870s. I was toying around with my overclock and I noticed during stress testing that the base clock is normally 250.8, but it bounces around some. 250.8 to 251 to 252.6 mostly. Is this a board quirk or do I have a problem?


Nothing to worry about, your fine! It's normal.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;15591130*
> I have a 1090t on a CHIV Formula with a pair of 5870s. I was toying around with my overclock and I noticed during stress testing that the base clock is normally 250.8, but it bounces around some. 250.8 to 251 to 252.6 mostly. Is this a board quirk or do I have a problem?


As sandman said nothing to worry about, but you may be able to fix it by turning off spread spectrum.
On another note anyone know when the x8's are due out?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;15598118*
> As sandman said nothing to worry about, but you may be able to fix it by turning off spread spectrum.
> On another note anyone know when the x8's are due out?


please define the X8,s for a dummoe like me


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;15598118*
> As sandman said nothing to worry about, but you may be able to fix it by turning off spread spectrum.
> On another note anyone know when the x8's are due out?


Spread spectrum is off, unless you are talking about PCI spread spectrum which is on. Is the PCI spread spectrum supposed to be turned off as well?


----------



## senth

With the 3027 beta bios. got the 8120fx to 4.5ghz all 8 core stable at 1.38v.
Im pretty sure i can go more but pretty happy how this cpu can OC.
Using Corsair H50 idle at 22c ,45c at load using prime95 and intel burn test.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085600
was getting errors in prime95 with this OC. have to tweak the Volt and see.

update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086408
27 Idle 51 Max. Stable .


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senth;15604664*
> With the 3027 beta bios. got the 8120fx to 4.5ghz all 8 core stable at 1.38v.
> Im pretty sure i can go more but pretty happy how this cpu can OC.
> Using Corsair H50 idle at 22c ,45c at load using prime95 and intel burn test.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085600
> was getting errors in prime95 with this OC. have to tweak the Volt and see.
> 
> update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086408
> 27 Idle 51 Max. Stable .


Damn that's nice. 4.7 on H50?!? Can't wait to get my loop completed and then go to 8150.









Congrats!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senth;15604664*
> With the 3027 beta bios. got the 8120fx to 4.5ghz all 8 core stable at 1.38v.
> Im pretty sure i can go more but pretty happy how this cpu can OC.
> Using Corsair H50 idle at 22c ,45c at load using prime95 and intel burn test.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085600
> was getting errors in prime95 with this OC. have to tweak the Volt and see.
> 
> update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086408
> 27 Idle 51 Max. Stable .


Any problems with your 8-pin on the board getting hot? Someone posted something about it fusing to the socket or something just curious because if I can run these then heck yes I dont need that extra stuff from the other boards anyway.

Oh and how is Performance in Benchies and what not on that board?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senth;15604664*
> With the 3027 beta bios. got the 8120fx to 4.5ghz all 8 core stable at 1.38v.
> Im pretty sure i can go more but pretty happy how this cpu can OC.
> Using Corsair H50 idle at 22c ,45c at load using prime95 and intel burn test.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085600
> was getting errors in prime95 with this OC. have to tweak the Volt and see.
> 
> update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086408
> 27 Idle 51 Max. Stable .


Whats your socket?
AM3 or AM3b?


----------



## marjamar

Finally got my order in fast enough after notified of availability... BD 8150 on the way!

I think I'll shoot a video on what it takes to get this CPU running on my CHIVE. The video I shot on the original build is still getting over a 100 views a day on youtube, so this upgrade should be of interest I'd think.

Here's the pertinent parts to my current setup. I'm going to try to just do the CPU/BIOS update, but will make changes as required.

•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz
•nVidia GeForce GTX 470
•Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler
•Asus' Crosshair IV Extreme Motherboard
•Patriot Viper II 'Sector 5' Edition 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Memory
•OCZ Agility 2 OCZSSD2-2AGTE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
•8x2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives (Configured to 2 ea. RAID 1O's)

I'll post back here as I find out more, or find I need help.

Should be fun.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

On a side note...

Only a little over an hour after placing my order, Newegg is out of stock again. Don't know how many they had to sell, but they go out of stock so quick it's a bit shocking. Glade I was able to get my order in before they ran out -- This was the 3dr time I was on the notify list.

-Rodger


----------



## Ceadderman

The 8pin melted to the board because the voltage was upped too quickly, if my memory serves correctly. I do forget if BIOS was left on Auto or if it was unintentionally done. So be careful with your voltages folks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Whats your socket?
AM3 or AM3b?


His socket is AM3. There is no AM3b CIV.









@everybody... I'm putting together a bulk buy of Shin Etsu G751 in the US and her protectorates. 3g tubes!!!









Group buy 3g tubes Shin Etsu G751

~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marjamar*


Finally got my order in fast enough after notified of availability... BD 8150 on the way!

I think I'll shoot a video on what it takes to get this CPU running on my CHIVE. The video I shot on the original build is still getting over a 100 views a day on youtube, so this upgrade should be of interest I'd think.

Here's the pertinent parts to my current setup. I'm going to try to just do the CPU/BIOS update, but will make changes as required.

•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz
•nVidia GeForce GTX 470
•Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler
•Asus' Crosshair IV Extreme Motherboard
•Patriot Viper II 'Sector 5' Edition 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Memory
•OCZ Agility 2 OCZSSD2-2AGTE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
•8x2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives (Configured to 2 ea. RAID 1O's)

I'll post back here as I find out more, or find I need help.

Should be fun.

-Rodger


you will like the 8150 at least i do but i have it on a CHV havent tried one on my CHIV extreme yet but fixin to do that next week


----------



## senth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15607872*
> Any problems with your 8-pin on the board getting hot? Someone posted something about it fusing to the socket or something just curious because if I can run these then heck yes I dont need that extra stuff from the other boards anyway.
> 
> Oh and how is Performance in Benchies and what not on that board?


no problem with my 8 pin at 1.404 volts. my 1055t on this board ran at 1.445 volts. i think i can push it to 4.8 or even 4.9 with little volt push. My CHV is coming in next week sometime had to rma the first board. ill try to get 5.0 with that mobo. might pick up another 8120 cuz it runs well with the CIV. i say for CIV owners go buy the 8120 then the 8150. 50 bucks cheaper and potentially oc around the same as the 8150.

update

boots at 4.8 at 1.440volts but unstable. 4.7 at 1.404 is the sweet spot for 8120.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15612485*
> The 8pin melted to the board because the voltage was upped too quickly, if my memory serves correctly. I do forget if BIOS was left on Auto or if it was unintentionally done. So be careful with your voltages folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His socket is AM3. There is no AM3b CIV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @everybody... I'm putting together a bulk buy of Shin Etsu G751 in the US and her protectorates. 3g tubes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group buy 3g tubes Shin Etsu G751
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I heard a rumor that when Asus announced the AM3+ CPU compatibility they started shipping the mobos that they mentioned with the new AM3b socket.
Just wanted to banish that rumor from the depth of my mind


----------



## Mistral

If anyone wants to see the burnt socket it's here.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276063-Asus-BD-FX-Support-for-Crosshair-IV-890-boards/page3


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15615574*
> I heard a rumor that when Asus announced the AM3+ CPU compatibility they started shipping the mobos that they mentioned with the new AM3b socket.
> Just wanted to banish that rumor from the depth of my mind


They weren't showing the entire board. The AM3b socket was most likely on an MSi or other competitor board, possibly even an Engineering Sample of Crosshair V. In any case not one person has ever posted proof that AM3b was on another revision of CIVF. So I'd have to say that it's nothing but rumor subjective to the rumor mill which churned out a lot of disinformation while Bulldozer was still in development.









Yikees that really is ugly.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistral*


If anyone wants to see the burnt socket it's here.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...0-boards/page3


my last experience with that kind of burnt connector was a 4 prong molex on a old video card and it was the fault of a bad psu molex plug not the video card i no it was the 8 pin on your mb but was just saying could of just been a bad connection


----------



## Mistral

It's not my board m8 it's Wez's and I agree it's symptomatic of a bad connection. There is a new Crosshair V Formula BIOS 0903.

Release Notes for the 0903 BIOS
[ 0903 ]

1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Update CPU Level up function

This BIOS should be available on Download site November 9th.

Currently available on the FTP.


----------



## Mistral

Damn double post sorry.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> It's not my board m8 it's Wez's and I agree it's symptomatic of a bad connection. There is a new Crosshair V Formula BIOS 0903.
> Release Notes for the 0903 BIOS
> [ 0903 ]
> 
> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability
> 3. Update CPU Level up function
> This BIOS should be available on Download site November 9th.
> Currently available on the FTP.


yes and you will need to flash to it too i have allready did it


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senth*
> 
> no problem with my 8 pin at 1.404 volts. my 1055t on this board ran at 1.445 volts. i think i can push it to 4.8 or even 4.9 with little volt push. My CHV is coming in next week sometime had to rma the first board. ill try to get 5.0 with that mobo. might pick up another 8120 cuz it runs well with the CIV. i say for CIV owners go buy the 8120 then the 8150. 50 bucks cheaper and potentially oc around the same as the 8150.
> update
> boots at 4.8 at 1.440volts but unstable. 4.7 at 1.404 is the sweet spot for 8120.


no it will not clock near the same spend the extra 50 and get it right the first time


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senth*
> 
> no problem with my 8 pin at 1.404 volts. my 1055t on this board ran at 1.445 volts. i think i can push it to 4.8 or even 4.9 with little volt push. My CHV is coming in next week sometime had to rma the first board. ill try to get 5.0 with that mobo. might pick up another 8120 cuz it runs well with the CIV. i say for CIV owners go buy the 8120 then the 8150. 50 bucks cheaper and potentially oc around the same as the 8150.
> update
> boots at 4.8 at 1.440volts but unstable. 4.7 at 1.404 is the sweet spot for 8120.


no it will not clock near the same spend the extra 50 and get it right the first time


----------



## Tweeky

I'm Back ::
Any one else out there ???
Where is every one ???
Is every one lost but me ???
I can't find no one !!!
Help


----------



## Mistral

I can't try it at the moment my CVF died and is being RMA'd, I just bought a SABERTOOTH 990FX to try. I believe you have a SABERTOOTH bo40 what is it like? I'm a bit disappointed with the CVF it's not ASUS's best effort, the Intel LAN is crap budget solution.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I'm Back ::
> Any one else out there ???
> Where is every one ???
> Is every one lost but me ???
> I can't find no one !!!
> Help


Turn on the light bro. We're all here. Your light is off that's why you can't see us.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> I can't try it at the moment my CVF died and is being RMA'd, I just bought a SABERTOOTH 990FX to try. I believe you have a SABERTOOTH bo40 what is it like? I'm a bit disappointed with the CVF it's not ASUS's best effort, the Intel LAN is crap budget solution.


i have 2 sabertooths and they are awsome im realy more impressed with them more than i am with my CHV


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i have 2 sabertooths and they are awsome im realy more impressed with them more than i am with my CHV


I think Asus didn't do Crosshair V any favors by rushing it out there unlike how they did the Crosshair IV. People can relate all the dreaded NB issues but the fact of that is that it was a plant issue not an R&D issue.

Case in point the 4pin being away from the 4/8pin and the Molex being in the middle of the PCIs'. Had they put a little more time into it they could have put that molex connection at the bottom of the board and put PCI std there instead. Then the choice of connections seems cheap and brittle in my experience with Molex. SATA power or 4pin would have been the better way to go there. Then as someone stated the Intel system isn't very good either. But having no experience with it I can't speak on that knowledgeably.

I really hope they come out with CVIFormula in a reasonable amount of time and that it makes up for the shortcomings of Crosshair V. Makes me glad I didn't sell off my board to prepare for 8120/8150.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Apologies double post.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I think Asus didn't do Crosshair V any favors by rushing it out there unlike how they did the Crosshair IV. People can relate all the dreaded NB issues but the fact of that is that it was a plant issue not an R&D issue.
> Case in point the 4pin being away from the 4/8pin and the Molex being in the middle of the PCIs'. Had they put a little more time into it they could have put that molex connection at the bottom of the board and put PCI std there instead. Then the choice of connections seems cheap and brittle in my experience with Molex. SATA power or 4pin would have been the better way to go there. Then as someone stated the Intel system isn't very good either. But having no experience with it I can't speak on that knowledgeably.
> I really hope they come out with CVIFormula in a reasonable amount of time and that it makes up for the shortcomings of Crosshair V. Makes me glad I didn't sell off my board to prepare for 8120/8150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i totaly agree with you expecially with me having to get the 3RD board before getting a good one and am having issues with 2 of my frount usb ports and my frount audio and mic ports but i will admit its quite a bit more stable with the new 0903 bios


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Turn on the light bro. We're all here. Your light is off that's why you can't see us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


OK


----------



## Trials

Hi, I'm new here and I just bought myself the ASUS Crosshair IV and was just wondering if this ram from newegg will be compatible and won't Blue screen or what not?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314. Just making sure since on the ASUS website its not under approved ram.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and I just bought myself the ASUS Crosshair IV and was just wondering if this ram from newegg will be compatible and won't Blue screen or what not?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314. Just making sure since on the ASUS website its not under approved ram.


Apologies but your link is "deactivated" when Newegg loads the screen. So I'm thinking this is a personal sale item. So which RAM were you looking at?









~Ceadder


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Apologies but your link is "deactivated" when Newegg loads the screen. So I'm thinking this is a personal sale item. So which RAM were you looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sorry about that its G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i have 2 sabertooths and they are awsome im realy more impressed with them more than i am with my CHV


Thanks bo40, the SABERTOOTH is a great board ran straight away with no problems, boots faster than the Formula V and the 8150 flies in it, my G.Skill RipjawsX 2133Mhz ram runs stable with no tweaking and messing with drive strengths unlike the V. When the V comes back it can go in the wife's computer for playing cards lol.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> Thanks bo40, the SABERTOOTH is a great board ran straight away with no problems, boots faster than the Formula V and the 8150 flies in it, my G.Skill RipjawsX 2133Mhz ram runs stable with no tweaking and messing with drive strengths unlike the V. When the V comes back it can go in the wife's computer for playing cards lol.


i finaly got around to putting my second sabertooth and 1100T in my sli machine yesterday and i found that 3 of the 4 fans in my 2 msi twinfrozers were out im sure glad i havent been running that machine recently


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Sorry about that its G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


Yep they should work fine. I've used a pair of my bros Ripjaw 2Gig sticks when I sold my Doms and got my Snipers. If somehow they don't POST it's not a problem. Just press the "GoButton" and they should get you to POST w/o difficulty. You may have to go into the BIOS to set the Frequency but once you've set it they'll run w/o issue afterward. My Snipers were like that because they aren't on QVL.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and I just bought myself the ASUS Crosshair IV and was just wondering if this ram from newegg will be compatible and won't Blue screen or what not?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314. Just making sure since on the ASUS website its not under approved ram.


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yep they should work fine. I've used a pair of my bros Ripjaw 2Gig sticks when I sold my Doms and got my Snipers. If somehow they don't POST it's not a problem. Just press the "GoButton" and they should get you to POST w/o difficulty. You may have to go into the BIOS to set the Frequency but once you've set it they'll run w/o issue afterward. My Snipers were like that because they aren't on QVL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cool sounds good thanks again


----------



## marjamar

Well got the 8150 installed in this CHIVE. It's clocking pretty well (about 4.25 stable so far), but alot more tweaking to be done. Also, seems the memory is bottle-necked as it use to show about 72 GFlops with the 1090T and is only doing about 37 GFlops now. Settings are similar, so I don't have a good reason for such a drop in GFlops. Just been a few hours poking around so far. I'd imagine I'll see at least 4.5 Ghz without any major problems. If I had better cooling, I'm pretty sure 5 Ghz or more would be possible.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Well got the 8150 installed in this CHIVE. It's clocking pretty well (about 4.25 stable so far), but alot more tweaking to be done. Also, seems the memory is bottle-necked as it use to show about 72 GFlops with the 1090T and is only doing about 37 GFlops now. Settings are similar, so I don't have a good reason for such a drop in GFlops. Just been a few hours poking around so far. I'd imagine I'll see at least 4.5 Ghz without any major problems. If I had better cooling, I'm pretty sure 5 Ghz or more would be possible.
> -Rodger


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 and i have more head room too


----------



## navit

Nice


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice! Can't wait to get an 8 core. Should be awesome for Folding.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Very nice! Can't wait to get an 8 core. Should be awesome for Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i wish you would send me info on how to fold for dummies


----------



## marjamar

Nice... Do you need your core volts that high? I'm very voltage conscious as I don't wish to damage my CHIVE, or even the CPU.

Did a bit of Prime95 and after about 15 minutes, I went to newegg and ordered *THIS*.

Could you do me a favor and run LinX and post your findings. I want to know if this processor is doing something funny on my GFlops. Easy way to find this out is to have something to compare it to.

Thanks.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Nice... Do you need your core volts that high? I'm very voltage conscious as I don't wish to damage my CHIVE, or even the CPU.
> Did a bit of Prime95 and after about 15 minutes, I went to newegg and ordered *THIS*.
> Could you do me a favor and run LinX and post your findings. I want to know if this processor is doing something funny on my GFlops. Easy way to find this out is to have something to compare it to.
> Thanks.
> -Rodger


i wouldnt run my volts that high on my extreme but im not afraid to go up more on this CHV


----------



## Mistral

Link to new CVF BIOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?eucz1uzaiiwctuw


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Very nice! Can't wait to get an 8 core. Should be awesome for Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish you would send me info on how to fold for dummies
Click to expand...









I use [email protected] v7, its tons easier and you can Fold with 5770 or better AMD Graphics card as well. Is so easy dummies had to teach me.







lolz

Go to this thread here and go to the 2nd list down where you'll see v7 tutorial. Zodac put a lot of time into this so that we are all kept in the loop.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jiia

So FX-8000 serie seems to be working on CHIV Extreme but is it confirmed working on Formula? Beta BIOS sounds scary, is it required for 8-core operation?


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiia*
> 
> So FX-8000 serie seems to be working on CHIV Extreme but is it confirmed working on Formula? Beta BIOS sounds scary, is it required for 8-core operation?


There is a BIOS update for the CHIVF, so I'd guess it's working as well. You might want to wait for a reply from someone else who has tried it however.

-Rodger


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually it has been confirmed that 8*** series works just fine on CIVF. I just forget who confirmed. I think b0 did, but I couldn't find the post where he did so.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jiia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually it has been confirmed that 8*** series works just fine on CIVF. I just forget who confirmed. I think b0 did, but I couldn't find the post where he did so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the info







Then I shall buy one too and give a second confirmation!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually it has been confirmed that 8*** series works just fine on CIVF. I just forget who confirmed. I think b0 did, but I couldn't find the post where he did so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


wasent me not yet anyway but i have to replace both my sli video cards because of fan problems what do you think of these GTX 470,s ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5/V2


----------



## Devious ST

Anyone using Corsair Dominator GT's on their Crosshair IV Formula???


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> wasent me not yet anyway but i have to replace both my sli video cards because of fan problems what do you think of these GTX 470,s ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5/V2


darn was upgrading my sli machine found 3 of 4 fans out on my twinfrozers thought they only was warrented for 1 year so i orderd 2 new cards then called msi to see where i could get new fans only to find out warrenty was 3 years


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Anyone using Corsair Dominator GT's on their Crosshair IV Formula???


I ran the AMD 1333 series. They were awesome but I was running 8Gig over 4 channels and needed to trim it down while keeping the same ability with 2 channels. Sold them and now I have GSkill Snipers. But as soon as I can I'm gonna try to pick up Dominator 2x4gig 2000s' so I can water cool them with my Formula and CPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## '_'

To anyone who has reseated the heatsink on their crosshair iv extreme or formula did you replace the thermal pads on the mosfets and lucid chip or leave them and just replace the tim on north bridge and southbridge. I just took the heatsink off my extreme and don't know what to do.

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'_'*
> 
> To anyone who has reseated the heatsink on their crosshair iv extreme or formula did you replace the thermal pads on the mosfets and lucid chip or leave them and just replace the tim on north bridge and southbridge. I just took the heatsink off my extreme and don't know what to do.
> 
> Thanks


I just reused mine. As long as you don't abuse it, it should still be able to do the job.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

I have Corsair Dominator GT's on my CH4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Anyone using Corsair Dominator GT's on their Crosshair IV Formula???


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'_'*
> 
> To anyone who has reseated the heatsink on their crosshair iv extreme or formula did you replace the thermal pads on the mosfets and lucid chip or leave them and just replace the tim on north bridge and southbridge. I just took the heatsink off my extreme and don't know what to do.
> Thanks


I just replaced the thermal paste on the NB and SB on my Formula IV.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah what he said. In one of my read only part of the question moments, I took it as Mosfet Thermal Strip only.









Cut out the indentation of the Stock TIM(NB/SB) and use that as a guide for your TIM. You can put a little dot in the middle of the "forms" and reapply the HS. It should cover w/o squishing out all over the chips.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I have Corsair Dominator GT's on my CH4E


i have ripjaws 1600 x 16 gigs on my CH4E


----------



## marjamar

Got the Antec Kuhler H20 920 in and installed. Came without the manual or the CD, must have been a return or just left out of packaging.

Been doing a little testing and it seems to work OK, but I'd like it more if the coolant temps were more inline with the actual CPU temp. The software (d/l'ed) works pretty well. It not hard to see where to set fan control settings based on coolant temps. But for the best protection, ramp start temp must be a bit too low, which make excessive fan noise when there really isn't any over temps to cool down. Same is true for the full fan speed setting. If it's set to high, the cooler can keep top temps low enough. All of this would have been a non-issue if the thermal transfer were better.

I actually installed this twice. First install was using the stock thermal compound that came on the water block. Did a number of tests and found that the thermal transfer just wasn't good. Since I have a large tube of arctic silver 5, I then did a remount after cleaning all the other thermal compound off and using a nice skim coat of arctic silver 5. Did the same tests again, and found a marked improvement over the previous tests.

I'm fully stable now at 4.875 MHz. I'm still working on buss speeds/multiplier settings, but got pretty nice memory benchmarks with LinX running 20 sets without any problems. Buss is at 265 and dram freq is up to 1063 MHz. Cycle times are not too bad at 8-11-9-27-36-1T, but still adjust them.

I might still get 5 GHz (stable) on this CHIVE, well see.

-Rodger

BTW, been typing this while running Prime95... Here a screen capture of working screens. OOPS! See worker #6 pooped out! More testing to do for sure.


----------



## iinversion

I have one question to which some of you may be able to answer..

In the CHIVE bios, one of the options is "PWM Frequency". The different options available are 200KHz, 300KHz, 400KHz, 500KHz, and "Auto". I'm just wondering what the these do. I'm assuming something with the VRM's but I'm not sure which would be the best option.


----------



## Mistral

The higher frequencies give a faster transient response from the VRM, it's supposed to be better for overclocking but it increases the load on the VRM and generates more heat.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi all, has anyone updated CHIVE bios to the new ones, 2002 or 3027:

Version 3027
Description CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME BIOS 3027
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
File Size 1 (MBytes) 2011.11.18 update

Download from Global (DLM) | Global | China

Version 2002
Description Crosshair IV Extreme 2002 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
File Size 916,9 (KBytes) 2011.10.10 update

Download from Global (DLM) | Global | China

Are there any reason to download this, im still using 502 version of bios. Have anyone here got any improvements by installing this two?

Greetings from Argentina!!!


----------



## Gecko

Hi all, I just recently (a few days ago) got this board along with my new 1090T.

I would like to follow up on ChristianUshuaia's question as well regarding the new BIOS updates. Any feedback?

BTW Im using the 2002, which was the default installed on my CHIV.


----------



## bo40

i would like to say unlike the CHIV formula or the extreme asus got thier crap togather on thier sabertooth i have 2 new machines one running 2- 6870,s in crossfire and 1 running 2-gtx 450,s in sli both have 1100T,s and both have 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 both are awsome machines and all it takes to do sli or crossfire is loading either the radeon drivers on thier card,s or nvidia drivers on thier cards no messing with the mess that you had with lucid


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i would like to say unlike the CHIV formula or the extreme asus got thier crap togather on thier sabertooth i have 2 new machines one running 2- 6870,s in crossfire and 1 running 2-gtx 450,s in sli both have 1100T,s and both have 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 both are awsome machines and all it takes to do sli or crossfire is loading either the radeon drivers on thier card,s or nvidia drivers on thier cards no messing with the mess that you had with lucid


Your comparing the 990FX chipset to the 890FX chipset...
Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme are 890FX
Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula are 990FX

890FX does not support SLI
990FX supports SLI


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i would like to say unlike the CHIV formula or the extreme asus got thier crap togather on thier sabertooth i have 2 new machines one running 2- 6870,s in crossfire and 1 running 2-gtx 450,s in sli both have 1100T,s and both have 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 both are awsome machines and all it takes to do sli or crossfire is loading either the radeon drivers on thier card,s or nvidia drivers on thier cards no messing with the mess that you had with lucid
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparing the 990FX chipset to the 890FX chipset...
> Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme are 890FX
> Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula are 990FX
> 
> 890FX does not support SLI
> 990FX supports SLI
Click to expand...

bo knows this. He's referring to Crosshair V not Crosshair IV. He likes to keep us updated on his thoughts on the matter since he owns Crosshair IV too. I think he meant to leave the I out of the name but typed it as a matter of habit. Of course I could be wrong.









Although, by rights he shouldn't blame ASUS in this matter at all. This is an issue that was due to Intel and AMD not playing nice with one another so they had their Intel chips and their AMD chips. If you wanted AMD you would have been screwed if ASUS stuck with Intel chips only. And vice versa unless you did the NVidia hack on the Crosshair IV.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Your comparing the 990FX chipset to the 890FX chipset...
> Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme are 890FX
> Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula are 990FX
> 890FX does not support SLI
> 990FX supports SLI


the CHIV extreme DOES just takes a rocket scientist to get the lucid chip to work like it is supposed to but it does work it just cuts your card performnece a little


----------



## aftershock64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Your comparing the 990FX chipset to the 890FX chipset...
> Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme are 890FX
> Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula are 990FX
> 890FX does not support SLI
> 990FX supports SLI


The Crosshair IV formula doesn't support SLI?

Oh and Hello everyone







I'm just about to finish my Rig and I came here to ask If my memory is compatible with my motherboard (CHIV) I checked on the website and The memory I will be using Is not on the list of supported memory.

here's the RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178333

Links still not showing up? Well the RAM is PNY Optima 8gb 1333


----------



## Ceadderman

Ick! PNY? I thought that company was dead and buried a long time ago.









If you're looking at cost, might I suggest GSkill Snipers, Ripjaws, Hyper X, Redlines? Anything but PNY.









~Ceadder


----------



## aftershock64

Sadly, I forced myself to buy it on sale at fry's for $20

But what's this about the crosshair IV formula not supporting SLI?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aftershock64*
> 
> Sadly, I forced myself to buy it on sale at fry's for $20
> But what's this about the crosshair IV formula not supporting SLI?


the CHIV formula will not support sli unless you do the nvidia hack to it


----------



## aftershock64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> the CHIV formula will not support sli unless you do the nvidia hack to it


Does that hack make SLI work just as good as it does on a non-hacked SLI motherboard, Or are there some features missing?

And just to be sure, this board does support a single Nvidia card right?

Thank you for the help.

EDIT: corrected the spelling errors


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aftershock64*
> 
> Does that hack make SLI work just as good as it does on a non-hacked SLI motherboard, Or are there some features missing?
> And just to be sure, this board does support a single Nvidia card right?
> Thank you for the help.
> EDIT: corrected the spelling errors


no it just makes it work yes it does support a singel card


----------



## aftershock64

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aftershock64*
> 
> Thank you for the help.


Its a simple thing you do within the OS that will make you hable to SLI, nothing else is necessary and will function as if it was officially supported, you just gotta do it every time you install a new OS


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Its a simple thing you do within the OS that will make you hable to SLI, nothing else is necessary and will function as if it was officially supported, you just gotta do it every time you install a new OS


i found it easier to just get the sabertooth


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i found it easier to just get the sabertooth


I dont disagree with you on that... But for those stuck with a Crosshair IV Formula like my self, Im not gonna buy a Sabertooth just cause I decided to Sli my GTX570 :3


----------



## Malcom28

Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 3027
Support new CPUs.
1,01 (MBytes) 2011.11.18 update

FX on 890FX CIVF ?? anyone ?


----------



## Gecko

Anyone on the latest BIOS (3027) yet?


----------



## marjamar

That's the bios I've been using ever since installing my fx8150. The zip file date is a bit misleading as it's not the same date as the actual bios. The bios date is 10/18/2011.

-Rodger


----------



## Malcom28

ohh cool : )

what about oc ? and can you disable APM and turbo core properly ?


----------



## aftershock64

And is BIOS 3027 for AM3+ processors only?

Is it safe to use with an AM3 processor?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi all again, Im thinking on getting a GTX 560 ti to try something with my radeon 6870's xfire, should i try to use hydralogix drivers on my CHIVE or choose a low-end nvidia card (9800gt, gt240) for dedicated physx, what are your recommendations?. Have anyone tried anything close to this?. Whats the best card for dedicated physx? higher is better? I really dont mind wasting my money because I can re-sell items if i want or use my older pc's with the new cards just in case the whole thing wont work!







. Any clever mind wanting to help me?, I would be pleased.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi all again, Im thinking on getting a GTX 560 ti to try something with my radeon 6870's xfire, should i try to use hydralogix drivers on my CHIVE or choose a low-end nvidia card (9800gt, gt240) for dedicated physx, what are your recommendations?. Have anyone tried anything close to this?. Whats the best card for dedicated physx? higher is better? I really dont mind wasting my money because I can re-sell items if i want or use my older pc's with the new cards just in case the whole thing wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any clever mind wanting to help me?, I would be pleased.


i didnt get my CHIVE to reconize a phys ex card with my 6870,s in crossfire


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Ive got this from the forum:

Originally Posted by antuk15

Right guys, Been playing around with Lucid + native 890FX Crossfire + 9800GT PhysX.

Basically trying to find what slots work in what combo...etc...etc...

Slot's 1, 2 and 5 = Success, Crossfire works like a charm and my 9800GT is loaded so hardware PhysX is good to go

Slots 1, 3 and 5 = Crossfire works fine as both 5850's are loaded, 9800GT is not loaded though so no PhysX

Slots 1, 2 and 4 = Only one 5850 is loaded by windows so no Crossfire, 9800GT is loaded and PhysX option is selectable

Slots 1, 4 and 5 = Same as 1, 2 and 5... Complete success...

Enjoy

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/682489-official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-18.html

Does this help?


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> ohh cool : )
> what about oc ? and can you disable APM and turbo core properly ?


Everything seems to work fine. I'm able to overclock to 4.786 stable. Biggest problems are CPU temps still too high when running Prime95 and memory throughput just not as good as it was with the 1090T. Still working on ways to lower CPU temps, but bulldozer's dual module design and the added memory latency is something I don't see a way of overcoming. My memory's GFlops have just about divided in half of where they were with the Phenom II X6.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aftershock64*
> 
> And is BIOS 3027 for AM3+ processors only?
> Is it safe to use with an AM3 processor?


I believe this upgrade supports both AM3 and AM3+. The previous version (3017 I think) was suppose to be for use with bulldozer only. But, even this latest version is listed as "beta", which means more work needs to be done on it.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Everything seems to work fine. I'm able to overclock to 4.786 stable. Biggest problems are CPU temps still too high when running Prime95 and memory throughput just not as good as it was with the 1090T. Still working on ways to lower CPU temps, but bulldozer's dual module design and the added memory latency is something I don't see a way of overcoming. My memory's GFlops have just about divided in half of where they were with the Phenom II X6.
> -Rodger


asus said the bios upgrade would let you run the bulldozer they never said it would run like it would on a 990fx board because it wont


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> asus said the bios upgrade would let you run the bulldozer they never said it would run like it would on a 990fx board because it wont


Since the chipsets on this CHIVE aren't prime for the BD, I'd expect your right. But, unfortunately the CPU's shortcomings in design will not be overcome by external means I'm afraid. I would suppose I'll be getting another MB before too long, but it's in my nature to make things work, whether or not they like it. So, I'll keep plugging along on this CHIVE for awhile yet.

-Rodger


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Everything seems to work fine. I'm able to overclock to 4.786 stable. Biggest problems are CPU temps still too high when running Prime95 and memory throughput just not as good as it was with the 1090T. Still working on ways to lower CPU temps, but bulldozer's dual module design and the added memory latency is something I don't see a way of overcoming. My memory's GFlops have just about divided in half of where they were with the Phenom II X6.
> -Rodger


What you say seems about right with Bulldozer, the modules arent being recognised properly by windows on 990FX boards which have Full support for bulldozer. Something to do with the way windows assign's task's to the cores, the memory bandwidth was also mentioned in some of BD problems.
There is a reason why they are getting rdy to release a new chipset and it aint cause 990FX is completely different from the 890FX.


----------



## Mistral

BIOS rev 3027 will work with Thuban CPU's but is not optimised for them, if you have a Thuban CPU ASUS recommend using the BIOS's based on the older AGESA code which is optomised for them.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> BIOS rev 3027 will work with Thuban CPU's but is not optimised for them, if you have a Thuban CPU ASUS recommend using the BIOS's based on the older AGESA code which is optomised for them.


So this one should be de 0502 version of bios?, am i wrong?


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> So this one should be de 0502 version of bios?, am i wrong?


Yes, that's the last BIOS for the Thuban exclusively as of this date.


----------



## Mistral

I think you'll find it's ver. 2002 it added support for the X4 980.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> What you say seems about right with Bulldozer, the modules arent being recognised properly by windows on 990FX boards which have Full support for bulldozer. Something to do with the way windows assign's task's to the cores, the memory bandwidth was also mentioned in some of BD problems.
> There is a reason why they are getting rdy to release a new chipset and it aint cause 990FX is completely different from the 890FX.


i dont know what kinda problems people with FX-8150,s are having with them on a CHV but i am not having any problems at all running it at any clock i want to with no problems


----------



## bo40

hey i need help im fixing to get away from this 42 inch monitor and i want to go to a 6 screen eyefinity setup i need help choosing the correct monitors to do the job the right way the first time any and all help would greatly be appreciated or does anyone think adding anouther 42 inch for duel screen would be the way to go


----------



## Ceadderman

Go with 2 more 42" monitors and you'll not want for another monitor again. Just make sure that the bezel isn't extremely thick. I don't know about you but that's one thing that would drive me absolutely balmy if I had a set up like that. If they do then I would overlap the bezels of the outer and center monitors.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Since the chipsets on this CHIVE aren't prime for the BD, I'd expect your right. But, unfortunately the CPU's shortcomings in design will not be overcome by external means I'm afraid. I would suppose I'll be getting another MB before too long, but it's in my nature to make things work, whether or not they like it. So, I'll keep plugging along on this CHIVE for awhile yet.
> -Rodger


well i decided to buy anouther 8150 but its not goin on my CHIVE its goin in my new sli machine on its sabertooth goin to leave my CHIVE machine just like it is its awsome enugh with its 1100T


----------



## Mistral

I'm having no problems with the 8150 in the Sabertooth it runs like a dream, it's only at 4.6Ghz at the moment stable with the CPU core at 1.45v. 16gig of Ripjaws X at 2133Mhz 9-11-9-28-1T 1,65v. The Crosshair V hasn't come back yet from RMA so I might get a second Sabertooth and FX CPU and keep the V as a spare, I wasn't impressed with it at all. My Crosshair IV is going to stay with the 1100T. You must have a very nice income BO40 or your not married lol, I would have to extend my computer room to get 42inch monitors in, my 32inch seems enormous in here. Incidentally there is a new BIOS for the V.

CVF beta UEFI 9921

Latest AGESA update for Bulldozer from AMD in this build:

More enhancements for Steam games etc.

http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> I'm having no problems with the 8150 in the Sabertooth it runs like a dream, it's only at 4.6Ghz at the moment stable with the CPU core at 1.45v. 16gig of Ripjaws X at 2133Mhz 9-11-9-28-1T 1,65v. The Crosshair V hasn't come back yet from RMA so I might get a second Sabertooth and FX CPU and keep the V as a spare, I wasn't impressed with it at all. My Crosshair IV is going to stay with the 1100T. You must have a very nice income BO40 or your not married lol, I would have to extend my computer room to get 42inch monitors in, my 32inch seems enormous in here. Incidentally there is a new BIOS for the V.
> CVF beta UEFI 9921
> Latest AGESA update for Bulldozer from AMD in this build:
> More enhancements for Steam games etc.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66


i will try the new bios but my CHV is rock stable and does what i want it to do it amazes me sometimes but it did take 3 of them to get a good one while both of my sabertooths were mint out of the box the first time


----------



## Ceadderman

Sabertooth was probably in development longer, while ASUS most likely rushed with CVF thinking that BD was going to launch and their competitors would have OC'er boards out before they would. So I think this is 50/50 on ASUS and AMD for bad communication. < Look how long AM3+ boards were out before BD launched. So even though my board isn't made specifically for it, I'ma wait for BD to come down in price and snap one up to run on my CIVFormula.









~Ceadder


----------



## FabioMC

Hi guys. Sorry for my english. I Have a crosshair IV formula + 1090T + 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 1.65V. They were working fine but suddendly it didn´t post. My DRAM and CPU leds flash and then on DRAM for 3-4 secs and then makes the two blinks on CPU and returns to DRAM. I tried each stick on DIMM1 only and they all worked. Tried two on DIMM1 and DIMM2 and worked. But they all together it didn´t post. The only recent change in my system is a corsair H70. But it was working with it. Any clues ?? Thank u all.


----------



## marjamar

Well, the Antec Kuhler 920 die a grinding death... Pump grinded to a halt. I was hoping it would do better then it did, but wasn't expecting it to do worse. I'll be sending it back for a refund, as I purchased a stop-gap cooler at Best Buy and it seems to be doing a bit better then the 920 did. Anyone else ever overclock a Fx-8150 using the Corsair H60? It surprised me that it would keep this thing running stable at 4.696 GHz. Having run alot of tests with both the 920 and now the H60, it would seem getting this CPU any faster will require either a new MB, chiller cooling, or both. Since I don't want to go further with cooling (maybe a couple of fans), I guess I'll keep it this way for a bit and see if there is any new BIOS coming for this CHIVE. I may upgrade the MB after a bit, don't know yet.

I can see some improvements over the Phenom II 1090T, but I have to say not as much as I was hoping for. There are also issues that need to be resolved in BIOS, but unless they release it, it won't happen (obviously). So, all in all, I might just move on to a Sandy Bridge setup in this case and peddle off this MB and the 2 CPU's. Not that it isn't a workhorse computer, it's just not the biggest or best in class anymore -- Debatable whether or not it ever was.

-Rodger


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabioMC*
> 
> Hi guys. Sorry for my english. I Have a crosshair IV formula + 1090T + 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 1.65V. They were working fine but suddendly it didn´t post. My DRAM and CPU leds flash and then on DRAM for 3-4 secs and then makes the two blinks on CPU and returns to DRAM. I tried each stick on DIMM1 only and they all worked. Tried two on DIMM1 and DIMM2 and worked. But they all together it didn´t post. The only recent change in my system is a corsair H70. But it was working with it. Any clues ?? Thank u all.


Could be that some of your standoffs loosened when you mounted the H70. Try going back under the Mainboard and tightening all you standoffs hand tight plus a quarter turn to tighten them. Then make sure all Mainboard screws have a clean contact. I had the same issue with my first Mainboard on this build with my H50. Wished I'dve known if from the onset before I wasted $11 shipping it back to Newegg to get another. Once I got it I found out that I had an extra standoff under the board and a few had loosened when I removed it. One is all it takes. So make sure there is nothing extra under there and everything is tight.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Well, the Antec Kuhler 920 die a grinding death... Pump grinded to a halt. I was hoping it would do better then it did, but wasn't expecting it to do worse. I'll be sending it back for a refund, as I purchased a stop-gap cooler at Best Buy and it seems to be doing a bit better then the 920 did. Anyone else ever overclock a Fx-8150 using the Corsair H60? It surprised me that it would keep this thing running stable at 4.696 GHz. Having run alot of tests with both the 920 and now the H60, it would seem getting this CPU any faster will require either a new MB, chiller cooling, or both. Since I don't want to go further with cooling (maybe a couple of fans), I guess I'll keep it this way for a bit and see if there is any new BIOS coming for this CHIVE. I may upgrade the MB after a bit, don't know yet.
> I can see some improvements over the Phenom II 1090T, but I have to say not as much as I was hoping for. There are also issues that need to be resolved in BIOS, but unless they release it, it won't happen (obviously). So, all in all, I might just move on to a Sandy Bridge setup in this case and peddle off this MB and the 2 CPU's. Not that it isn't a workhorse computer, it's just not the biggest or best in class anymore -- Debatable whether or not it ever was.
> -Rodger


are you running your 8150 on a am3+ board or a am3 because on my CHV and my 8150 theres no compairing it between my CHIVE and its 1100T the bulldozer wipes its butt with the CHIVE set up


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> are you running your 8150 on a am3+ board or a am3 because on my CHV and my 8150 theres no compairing it between my CHIVE and its 1100T the bulldozer wipes its butt with the CHIVE set up


I'm on a CHIVE. I'd like to try it on either a CHVF or ST990FX, but until I cannot fight the urge anymore, CHIVE is the best this BD 8150 will have to work with.

I'm not saying this isn't working, it's just not that much more then the Phenom II1090T was on this system. I had everything really dialed-in with the 1090T @ 4.1GHz, 305 bus (813 Dram Freq), 7-8-7-20-24-IT (for 75GFlops) and stable. I'm now at 4.7GHz, 260 bus (1043 MHz Dram Freq), 9-11-9-27-42-1T (for 37GFlops) and stable. In real world performance improvements, I might be up to 25% faster running certain multi-core processing apps, but no faster in some others and even less in single core apps. So, it's better overall, but it's no where near a "night and day" sort of improvement. Also, I'm not knocking the CPU or anything else, just saying it's not exactly the single-chip upgrade improvement I was hoping for a few months back.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> I'm on a CHIVE. I'd like to try it on either a CHVF or ST990FX, but until I cannot fight the urge anymore, CHIVE is the best this BD 8150 will have to work with.
> I'm not saying this isn't working, it's just not that much more then the Phenom II1090T was on this system. I had everything really dialed-in with the 1090T @ 4.1GHz, 305 bus (813 Dram Freq), 7-8-7-20-24-IT (for 75GFlops) and stable. I'm now at 4.7GHz, 260 bus (1043 MHz Dram Freq), 9-11-9-27-42-1T (for 37GFlops) and stable. In real world performance improvements, I might be up to 25% faster running certain multi-core processing apps, but no faster in some others and even less in single core apps. So, it's better overall, but it's no where near a "night and day" sort of improvement. Also, I'm not knocking the CPU or anything else, just saying it's not exactly the single-chip upgrade improvement I was hoping for a few months back.
> -Rodger


this is with my CHV and 8150 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 and i know it has more to go just wanted to break it in a little before i tried for more


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> this is with my CHV and 8150 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 and i know it has more to go just wanted to break it in a little before i tried for more


I really never had any doubt the BD would do better on a CHVF or ST990FX then on the CHIVE. Simply having the right support architecture (chipsets, timings, BIOS, etc) would have to make the BD a better performer. Only question is do I wish to replace better then 50% of my system to upgrade. Since it's been a top end Phenom X6, I'd was just hoping to kinda slip-in the backdoor on this upgrade. I don't think I'm ready to buy a new MB, as I would also need a larger PSU. And then of course my aging GTX 470 really should be replace with a couple of new top of the line GPU's too.

So, it's like it always is when you upgrade -- Where to stop and be happy.

I owned and ran a computer business for about 8 years, I have had to deal with a few hundred people just like me over those years.

I'll run with what I have for a bit yet. Maybe early next year I look around some more. Most likely, I may sell this entire system (less the BD), and build another Intel box like I did for our HTPC last month -- Only SuperHOT!

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> I really never had any doubt the BD would do better on a CHVF or ST990FX then on the CHIVE. Simply having the right support architecture (chipsets, timings, BIOS, etc) would have to make the BD a better performer. Only question is do I wish to replace better then 50% of my system to upgrade. Since it's been a top end Phenom X6, I'd was just hoping to kinda slip-in the backdoor on this upgrade. I don't think I'm ready to buy a new MB, as I would also need a larger PSU. And then of course my aging GTX 470 really should be replace with a couple of new top of the line GPU's too.
> So, it's like it always is when you upgrade -- Where to stop and be happy.
> I owned and ran a computer business for about 8 years, I have had to deal with a few hundred people just like me over those years.
> I'll run with what I have for a bit yet. Maybe early next year I look around some more. Most likely, I may sell this entire system (less the BD), and build another Intel box like I did for our HTPC last month -- Only SuperHOT!
> -Rodger


i totaly hear you on the upgrades my sli upgrade turned into a totaly new build and having just built 2 last month i didnt need to build one but i did anyway


----------



## marjamar

Well, didn't take too long...

I needed to get something better then this Corsair H60 water block cooler. It's actually a fine cooler, but it's capacity to cool this CPU at 4.7GHz running Prime95 just isn't there. I've ordered a Corsair H80 to replace it, so I hope this is enough to hold temps low enough not to trigger VRM clockdowns. Here's a pic of my last testing. Notice the dips in the chart to the left. That's where temps have reach too high for the VRM to sustain Vcore volts. As they are lowered, the CPU adjusts the multiplier to keep working with the lower volts, and temps begin to fall. I'm sure this is hard on the CPU, running at these elevated temps, but is very impressive as to how it remains stable, even though it's being throttled down by the MB. Makes me more tempted to buy the "right" MB to run this CPU on.

-Rodger


----------



## FabioMC

Thanks for your help. I tried tightening all myl standoffs and reinstalling different bioses. In the newest bios the system started but it says 4gb usable (of 8gb). I tried reinstalling the stick several times and suddendly they worked (8gb usable) but then I noticed that the system was unstable. I thought my overclock was wrong, but then I loaded the default settings and still getting error in prime. When I remove the sticks from dimm3 e dimm4 the system goes stable (with the overclock too). Do you have any idea what's the problem ? My dimm3/4 died ?


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Could be that some of your standoffs loosened when you mounted the H70. Try going back under the Mainboard and tightening all you standoffs hand tight plus a quarter turn to tighten them. Then make sure all Mainboard screws have a clean contact. I had the same issue with my first Mainboard on this build with my H50. Wished I'dve known if from the onset before I wasted $11 shipping it back to Newegg to get another. Once I got it I found out that I had an extra standoff under the board and a few had loosened when I removed it. One is all it takes. So make sure there is nothing extra under there and everything is tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for your help. I tried tightening all myl standoffs and reinstalling different bioses. In the newest bios the system started but it says 4gb usable (of 8gb). I tried reinstalling the stick several times and suddendly they worked (8gb usable) but then I noticed that the system was unstable. I thought my overclock was wrong, but then I loaded the default settings and still getting error in prime. When I remove the sticks from dimm3 e dimm4 the system goes stable (with the overclock too). Do you have any idea what's the problem ? My dimm3/4 died ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabioMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Could be that some of your standoffs loosened when you mounted the H70. Try going back under the Mainboard and tightening all you standoffs hand tight plus a quarter turn to tighten them. Then make sure all Mainboard screws have a clean contact. I had the same issue with my first Mainboard on this build with my H50. Wished I'dve known if from the onset before I wasted $11 shipping it back to Newegg to get another. Once I got it I found out that I had an extra standoff under the board and a few had loosened when I removed it. One is all it takes. So make sure there is nothing extra under there and everything is tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. I tried tightening all myl standoffs and reinstalling different bioses. In the newest bios the system started but it says 4gb usable (of 8gb). I tried reinstalling the stick several times and suddendly they worked (8gb usable) but then I noticed that the system was unstable. I thought my overclock was wrong, but then I loaded the default settings and still getting error in prime. When I remove the sticks from dimm3 e dimm4 the system goes stable (with the overclock too). Do you have any idea what's the problem ? My dimm3/4 died ?
Click to expand...

Try POSTing just one stick at a time. See if that identifies a problem.

You don't have your system listed so I can't tell if maybe it's your CPU limiting RAM frequencies at the sticks. 955 BE does that. I'm not sure about higher other than 965, but it doesn't do it so I'm thinking rumor is correct that 955 BE is a great Clocker but doesn't like to play well with others at times. Could also be your settings need some tweaking to get your Clock stable. Might I suggest picking up "Blue Screen Viewer" (Google is awesome!







) if you don't already have it. Any time you have a BSoD condition it'll show up in the Viewer's que.









Hope this helps get you sorted out.









~Ceadder


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try POSTing just one stick at a time. See if that identifies a problem.
> You don't have your system listed so I can't tell if maybe it's your CPU limiting RAM frequencies at the sticks. 955 BE does that. I'm not sure about higher other than 965, but it doesn't do it so I'm thinking rumor is correct that 955 BE is a great Clocker but doesn't like to play well with others at times. Could also be your settings need some tweaking to get your Clock stable. Might I suggest picking up "Blue Screen Viewer" (Google is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) if you don't already have it. Any time you have a BSoD condition it'll show up in the Viewer's que.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps get you sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I tried posting stick per stick. The system goes unstable only when I use all the four sticks together (4x2gb), even with default settings and lowest clocks. But they were working fine before I installed my h70. They stopped working suddendly, 2 days after I installed the h70.

MY SPECS:

ASUS CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA
1090T CBBE 1022BMPW
CORSAIR H70
2X4GB CORSAIR DOMINATOR CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 8-8-8-24 1.65V
2X GTX560ti (different brands but same clocks)
OXYGEN HD sound card
4 hard drives
PSU: XFX PRO850W


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabioMC*
> 
> I tried posting stick per stick. The system goes unstable only when I use all the four sticks together (4x2gb), even with default settings and lowest clocks. But they were working fine before I installed my h70. They stopped working suddendly, 2 days after I installed the h70.
> MY SPECS:
> ASUS CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA
> 1090T CBBE 1022BMPW
> CORSAIR H70
> 2X4GB CORSAIR DOMINATOR CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 8-8-8-24 1.65V
> 2X GTX560ti (different brands but same clocks)
> OXYGEN HD sound card
> 4 hard drives
> PSU: XFX PRO850W


Sorry the correct is 4x2GB


----------



## Ceadderman

Try OC'ing using only 2 sticks and see if that clears it up. I've heard that having just one or two sticks instead of all 4 is better for an OC. It was one reason why I went to 2x4 instead of running my Dominators 4x2. Sold my Doms as a result will be buying an 8gig pair when I get the chance. I miss my Doms.









~Ceadder


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try OC'ing using only 2 sticks and see if that clears it up. I've heard that having just one or two sticks instead of all 4 is better for an OC. It was one reason why I went to 2x4 instead of running my Dominators 4x2. Sold my Doms as a result will be buying an 8gig pair when I get the chance. I miss my Doms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yes. As I said using only 2 sticks the OC works just fine. The problem is with 4 sticks. But prior the h70 installation the OC was working 24/7 with 4 sticks. Do you think I have grounded something (pins). Where's the memory pins located ?? Tks


----------



## Ceadderman

Hurp a durp.







... Forgot you said that.









I think you've a dualfold problem then Mate. H70 is a great cooler from what I understand. I don't have it but it's based on the H50 setup w/ thicker Rad. As much as I loved my H50, I just don't think it had the cooling capacity to deal with a 4Ghz OC under load. Worked awesomely under Idle and not so much as a stutter, flicker, hang or all out FAIL of my clock. Just when I put it under load did it fail. So since H50 was just to get my feet wet I decided to go with a full loop. I Fold 24/7 sp there is no way in hell I'm gonna push the stocker cooler to achieve a 4Ghz Clock. I'm now thinking that maybe you ran into the same issue I did where the H70 just doesn't have the cooling wherewithal for an extreme overclock. Maybe if your Ambients are mid to low 20s' on a 24/7 basis, but mine sure aren't.









It's possible that I could be wrong but I tried voltage and NB settings to bring mine around and it Failed anyway. I was only willing to push it so far before I decided that my H50 just wasn't up to it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mistral

You could try reseating the cooler you might have uneven pressure on the CPU. You could also try increasing the CPU/NB voltage and see if it stabilizes it.


----------



## Shadowtroop

guys i am about to reformat my computer and i remember that i need to have some drivers in order for it to connect to the internet. i also lost my cd that came with the box. could anyone link me to the driver that i need?


----------



## PwnzorElite

Okay, so I am new to overclocking. I bought this motherboard (ASUS Crosshair Formula IV) and I am using a Thuban 2.6ghz chip. I read up on how to overclock, but I can't find the "vcore" voltage under bios. Is the vcore the CPU VDDA Voltage?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Okay, so I am new to overclocking. I bought this motherboard (ASUS Crosshair Formula IV) and I am using a Thuban 2.6ghz chip. I read up on how to overclock, but I can't find the "vcore" voltage under bios. Is the vcore the CPU VDDA Voltage?


No, the setting you are looking for is hidden until you change the overlocking settings to manual.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Okay, so I am new to overclocking. I bought this motherboard (ASUS Crosshair Formula IV) and I am using a Thuban 2.6ghz chip. I read up on how to overclock, but I can't find the "vcore" voltage under bios. Is the vcore the CPU VDDA Voltage?


PM'd,

Hope this will help out!

Shadowtroop, you can get the drivers from the Asus site http://support.asus.com/download/options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1. You'll need the Lan, Audio and USB3. I use the NEC USB3 driver and if you use a Raid setup grab that as well.

FabioMC, what are you running for OC settings? In particular what is the CPU/NB voltage set at?


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> PM'd,
> Hope this will help out!
> Shadowtroop, you can get the drivers from the Asus site http://support.asus.com/download/options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1. You'll need the Lan, Audio and USB3. I use the NEC USB3 driver and if you use a Raid setup grab that as well.
> FabioMC, what are you running for OC settings? In particular what is the CPU/NB voltage set at?


Thank u so much Ceadderman, Mistral and The Sandman. After four days I found the problem. I had to raise my CPU/NB voltage. Strangely they were working before with the default voltage, but now I have to raise it for reaching stability.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tokkan

Crosshair IV Formula with FX8150
Id like to note that this aint my CPU so I wont be hable to try and OC it on my board, so far it seems to be working properly, if it is of any interest to any1 in here.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabioMC*
> 
> Thank u so much Ceadderman, Mistral and The Sandman. After four days I found the problem. I had to raise my CPU/NB voltage. Strangely they were working before with the default voltage, but now I have to raise it for reaching stability.
> Thanks again.


Running all DRAM slots will "almost" always require a manual setting and usually slightly higher than default. When OCing my ECOs I had an OC fail after a few months like you did, but with only two slots occupied. After testing and retesting only thing it took to bring back stability was a slight bump in CPU/NB voltage. It happens!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Crosshair IV Formula with FX8150
> Id like to note that this aint my CPU so I wont be hable to try and OC it on my board, so far it seems to be working properly, if it is of any interest to any1 in here.


thanks this is very interesting to me i have the 8150 on this CHV machine and i have orderd anouther one but with the results ive seen and with 2 outher new machines with sabertooths i think im going to be inclined to put the second 8150 in the new sli machine with its sabertooth and bump my CHIVE down the lineup to an upstairs machine and have this machine and the sli machine as my primary 2 in my office the reason for this is that i havent seen nearly anything close to this for a CHIV formula or a CHIVE and i hit this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 and have headroom for more with this CHV


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there, i just wanted to share this with you all, and that i need a brief guide on how to oc my north bridge on my CHIVE, since i need to tune my memories to get nice results. My actual bios config is this: DOCP OC, Profile #1, memories set at 1003Mhz (2006Mhz), FSB 245 X 16.5 Multi, NB 2006Mhz, Is there any guide on how to tune memory on the system?.

Another Pic for you:



I have everything pretty much on auto since im a Noob on this.

AH memories are this ones F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL G-Skill Flares 9-10-9-28 2T 1.55v (MAX), yeah I know latencies really suck. Should I try lower the latencies by lowering the Mhz like 1866MHz or 1600MHz?

Another pic when I changed the Tridents for the Flares:



THANKS A LOT!.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, i just wanted to share this with you all, and that i need a brief guide on how to oc my north bridge on my CHIVE, since i need to tune my memories to get nice results. My actual bios config is this: DOCP OC, Profile #1, memories set at 1003Mhz (2006Mhz), FSB 245 X 16.5 Multi, NB 2006Mhz, Is there any guide on how to tune memory on the system?.
> 
> Another Pic for you:
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything pretty much on auto since im a Noob on this.
> 
> AH memories are this ones F3-16000CL9D-8GBFL G-Skill Flares 9-10-9-28 2T 1.55v (MAX), yeah I know latencies really suck. Should I try lower the latencies by lowering the Mhz like 1866MHz or 1600MHz?
> 
> Another pic when I changed the Tridents for the Flares:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS A LOT!.


You really should clock your NB higher, this is much important than the memory speed.

As for the memory I recommend that you experiment with different settiggs to see what your memory is capable of. Hopefully you will then find a reasonable compromise between clock speed & tighter timings.


----------



## bo40

been sick for a week real bad last 3 days but am getting better now maby tommorrow i will work on my new SLI build that is a sabertooth with a 1100t for now but not long and 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 and thermalfake liquid cooling with 2 gtx 450,s and then i will see how far a 1100t can overclock and be stable and can anyone please tell me how to change this 2.4 ghz under my name bo40 over to the left


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> You really should clock your NB higher, this is much important than the memory speed.
> As for the memory I recommend that you experiment with different settiggs to see what your memory is capable of. Hopefully you will then find a reasonable compromise between clock speed & tighter timings.


yeah shoot for more like this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


----------



## BMWM1

Sorry in advance but kind of new to this forum how does one become a member of this club? This is the best board I've ever had very forgiving. Thanks


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> thanks this is very interesting to me i have the 8150 on this CHV machine and i have orderd anouther one but with the results ive seen and with 2 outher new machines with sabertooths i think im going to be inclined to put the second 8150 in the new sli machine with its sabertooth and bump my CHIVE down the lineup to an upstairs machine and have this machine and the sli machine as my primary 2 in my office the reason for this is that i havent seen nearly anything close to this for a CHIV formula or a CHIVE and i hit this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 and have headroom for more with this CHV


I believe that what you say is true, but when I tried it I could not OC the BD cause the chip in question wasnt even mine.
Owner specifically asked me to not OC his chip, which I gladly followed since I had no interest on risking my board and his cpu.
I had it in my board for one day and at stock with no oc on it, it didnt seem slow at all... Was working great which was cool.
I still have faith on BD and in AMD.
Btw the BD went into my board cause the CHV you speak of, which the owner bought was dead from factory...








Its being replaced...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Sorry in advance but kind of new to this forum how does one become a member of this club? This is the best board I've ever had very forgiving. Thanks


It's been awhile but I believe that you can add yourself in the OP.









~Ceadder


----------



## Gecko

I can't seem to get stable past 4.0Ghz on my 1090T using this board. I dunno why. Im currently at 4.0Ghz at 4.75Vcore, anything past 4.05xGhz would fail on OCCT. I tried upping my volts to as high as 1.5, still fails on OCCT after just 6 mins or so.

1.5x seems so ridiculous for a measly 4.1Ghz I assume, since most of you guys can hit 4.0Ghz with just 1.42Vcore. Of course, I could be wrong.

Anybody who can help?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> I can't seem to get stable past 4.0Ghz on my 1090T using this board. I dunno why. Im currently at 4.0Ghz at 4.75Vcore, anything past 4.05xGhz would fail on OCCT. I tried upping my volts to as high as 1.5, still fails on OCCT after just 6 mins or so.
> 1.5x seems so ridiculous for a measly 4.1Ghz I assume, since most of you guys can hit 4.0Ghz with just 1.42Vcore. Of course, I could be wrong.
> Anybody who can help?


We'll need more info, how about a snip of CPUZ showing the CPU, Memory and Main Board tabs?
Also CPU/NB voltage and current Dram voltage would be helpful as well as current Vcore.
Also need Core Temps under load. What do run for cooling?

How stable is your 4.0? 12 hrs Prime95 at least?
I found a big voltage wall going past 4.1, but very doable, just have to keep looking for the cause of instability. I might be able to help!


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> We'll need more info, how about a snip of CPUZ showing the CPU, Memory and Main Board tabs?
> Also CPU/NB voltage and current Dram voltage would be helpful as well as current Vcore.
> Also need Core Temps under load. What do run for cooling?
> How stable is your 4.0? 12 hrs Prime95 at least?
> I found a big voltage wall going past 4.1, but very doable, just have to keep looking for the cause of instability. I might be able to help!


Im currently back on stock settings for now, giving my processor a rest LOL!

But im on a Rev 1.xx CHIV, BIOS 2002.

my 4.0Ghz was at 226x18, at 1.475Vcore. CPU/NB temps were at 1.2v, DRAM volts were at stock 1.5v. For cooling, I use a Thermaltake Frio. For stability, I ran a 2hrs of OCCT. Didnt stress it enough since I wasnt contented with 4.0Ghz at all.

Temps under load (CPU) Maxed out at 52 deg.


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's been awhile but I believe that you can add yourself in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I would have thought so but I looked didnt see it anywhere. Its like that in other clubs Ive seen.Maybe Im blind. I did fill out the member spreedsheet


----------



## Ceadderman

Click which one you have to add yourself. Extreme is the first spreadsheet and Formula is the second. Click the title of the Spreadsheet.









~Ceadder


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Click which one you have to add yourself. Extreme is the first spreadsheet and Formula is the second. Click the title of the Spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Did that a few days ago filled in all the info did validation as well.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I believe that what you say is true, but when I tried it I could not OC the BD cause the chip in question wasnt even mine.
> Owner specifically asked me to not OC his chip, which I gladly followed since I had no interest on risking my board and his cpu.
> I had it in my board for one day and at stock with no oc on it, it didnt seem slow at all... Was working great which was cool.
> I still have faith on BD and in AMD.
> Btw the BD went into my board cause the CHV you speak of, which the owner bought was dead from factory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its being replaced...


i totaly understand the DOA it took 2 rma,s till the third CHV was good to go and was worth the trouble too am way more impresses with it than my CHIVE


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i totaly understand the DOA it took 2 rma,s till the third CHV was good to go and was worth the trouble too am way more impresses with it than my CHIVE


Yea, it happears to be common with the CVF... This one didnt even boot, I tried my Phenom to check if it was the wrong bios on it but to no avail, the UEFI bios must make it pretty sweet to work with even though I like old school bios'es.
Hopefully he will have it up and running soon, he bought a 6990 the FX8150 and a 1200w PSU to do quadfire, he's kinda anxious and the board left him down.


----------



## reaver83

Got a question for you guys, since you seem to have had the heatpipes off of these motherboards;

Do you think that the heatsinks may would matte up to the 870/SB850 Motherboards, like my M4A87TD EVO? Reason why I ask is not just for asthetics, but for overall cooling as well. I have already had to RMA one M4A87TD EVO due to a Northbridge heatsink failure. Seems the 1st revision of my board had issues with the Spring retentions on it









I would also like it for asthetics, cause lets face it, that setup wrapping all the way to the VRM's is just sexy







Course I would have to re-paint the thing to match my board, and any red LED would have to be changed blue, but... Any thoughts would help. I've looked around and I can't find anything that says that there is a difference in the 870 and the 890FX heatsinks besides better design.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Yea, it happears to be common with the CVF... This one didnt even boot, I tried my Phenom to check if it was the wrong bios on it but to no avail, the UEFI bios must make it pretty sweet to work with even though I like old school bios'es.
> Hopefully he will have it up and running soon, he bought a 6990 the FX8150 and a 1200w PSU to do quadfire, he's kinda anxious and the board left him down.


im running 2 6990,s in quadfire and i will tell you he IS gonna need more than 1200 watts of power if he quadfires and im like you are to start with on the UEFI bios but after building this machine and 2 sabertooth machines in a row the UEFI grows on you fast


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Did that a few days ago filled in all the info did validation as well.


Your on there now, it took me awhile to be shown on the page when I submitted mine too


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Your on there now, it took me awhile to be shown on the page when I submitted mine too


Thanks I really love this motherboard by far one of the best Ive had for AMD processor


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Thanks I really love this motherboard by far one of the best Ive had for AMD processor


Yeah I was like he's not on there yet? So I went and looked and saw that you were so I let ya know. Yep I love my board too it's great


----------



## BMWM1

Seems most of the higher end asus board perform very well. Like I said before this one is very forgiving Ive done some stupid things to the mobo and it keeps on going


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i totaly understand the DOA it took 2 rma,s till the third CHV was good to go and was worth the trouble too am way more impresses with it than my CHIVE
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it happears to be common with the CVF... This one didnt even boot, I tried my Phenom to check if it was the wrong bios on it but to no avail, the UEFI bios must make it pretty sweet to work with even though I like old school bios'es.
> Hopefully he will have it up and running soon, he bought a 6990 the FX8150 and a 1200w PSU to do quadfire, he's kinda anxious and the board left him down.
Click to expand...

Having built a FM1 system for a client who doesn't need Graphics(silly as it sounds, I know







), I can tell you first hand that UEFI spoiled me rotten. I still love my board but if there was a way to swap the BIOS out for UEFI, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Not because it's any easier, but because you can use a mouse in the BIOS. That's freakin awesome.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

well just finished my new SLI machine it is in a thermaltake nvidia theme case with a 1000 watt psu,sabertooth motherboard,1100T for now and 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 ram and 2 gtx 450,s in sli and a gt 520 for phys ex and it has a heavely modified thermaltake 760i liquid cooling system with a extra 120 X 120 mm radiator and 2 lg 24x super multi dvd drives still loading things i put a 64 gig ssd in it for os and a 1 tb western digital 6.0 black edition drive in it for storage


----------



## PwnzorElite

So, I just purchased some new Ram (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460), and I am unable to get my computer to POST. It just sits with a black screen and there are a couple of red lights. Any help here would be appreciated


----------



## BMWM1

What board do you have?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> So, I just purchased some new Ram (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460), and I am unable to get my computer to POST. It just sits with a black screen and there are a couple of red lights. Any help here would be appreciated


Have you tried to manually set Dram Freq, timings and volatge? (Dram voltage may be low at 1.5v for an AMD. Typically you need to increase Dram voltage to 1.55-1.6. Black screen is usually a sign of Dram issues.


----------



## PwnzorElite

I have the Crosshair IV Formula (with stock bios). I can't even get to bios, it just shows a blank screen. I am about to flash the bios to the latest version to see if that helps. Any other suggestions?


----------



## PwnzorElite

How do I set those settings if I can't get into bios?


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> How do I set those settings if I can't get into bios?


Im no expert but if you cant get in at all put in the old and adjust settings.What lights showing?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> How do I set those settings if I can't get into bios?


Try hitting the GO button yet? Page 2-42 in manual.

Bios 1304 or 1902 is what I've had best luck with. 2002 (I think it is) didn't OC as well for me just FYI.


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> How do I set those settings if I can't get into bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Try hitting the GO button yet? Page 2-42 in manual.
> 
> Bios 1304 or 1902 is what I've had best luck with. 2002 (I think it is) didn't OC as well for me just FYI.
Click to expand...

My board came with the 2002 BIOS. Maybe that's the reason why I cant get any good OCs LOL!

I think I want to flash to 1902 as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> My board came with the 2002 BIOS. Maybe that's the reason why I cant get any good OCs LOL!
> I think I want to flash to 1902 as soon as I get the chance.










This and maybe a few other little things lol. We'll be talking my man!

For a good place to start give this guide a read and see if it helps,

These are settings that I use with bios version 1304 and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. They should also be fine for the 1902 bios as well. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue I'd encourage it's use.
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
AMD Turbo Core - Disable (not applicable with all CPU's)
PCIE Freq - 100
Dram Freq - Manually enter Dram factory spec freq
Dram Timing Configuration - Manually enter factory timing specs and verify with CPUZ under memory tab
PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU Load Line Calibration - Full - be sure and watch load voltage! Using this should allow a lower Vcore in bios. PM me if you'd like more info on LLC. Be careful and watch the Vcore while under load (1.5-1.55v max)
CPU/NB LLC - Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
Extreme OV - Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset Mode)
CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
Dram Voltage - Manually enter factory spec
HT Voltage - usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
NB Voltage - usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPU's may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
NB 1.8v - auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
Be sure to manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.


----------



## PwnzorElite

Ya, after updating the BIOS i got POST. However, with my 1035t (2.6ghz native) oced at 3.6 i am getting BSOD code 1a (memory management). What is the recommended vcore for 3.6-4.0 on the 1035t?


----------



## PwnzorElite

CPUID HWMONITOR is showing vcore at (stock?) 1.24 under prime95 load. My offset is set at +0.050000 I think...temps look fine but I am BSODing a1. Just got new ram. Memtested them before OC and they look fine no errors. Any suggestions? I'm trying to hit 4.0


----------



## theHipsterMO

Does anyone know if I can fit two Asus GTX 570 Direct CU ii on the Formula?


----------



## PwnzorElite

Okay, Sandman, prime95 seems to be doing fine now. However, one of the cores (workers) failed (core number 5) saying that "rounding is 0.5, expected less than 0.4". Should I tap the voltage up a bit? The other cores are testing still and have gone twice as far as core #5. Is this normal?


----------



## PwnzorElite

ya you can. Plenty of x16


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Okay, Sandman, prime95 seems to be doing fine now. However, one of the cores (workers) failed (core number 5) saying that "rounding is 0.5, expected less than 0.4". Should I tap the voltage up a bit? The other cores are testing still and have gone twice as far as core #5. Is this normal?


Normal for a failure yes, no sense continuing test once a worker has failed, just stop test and make small adjustments.

Rules to follow when running prime95,

BSOD is usually a lack of Vcore,

A "Worker Has Failed" error which is what I think you had, is usually a lack of Dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage. You usually find stock Dram voltage needs additional .05 maybe more to stabilize on AMD platform. Example, if stock is 1.5v first try 1.55v. If needed try 1.6v. If that doesn't help I'd stay slightly above stock (1.55v as example) and than raise CPU/NB voltage.

maybe post a couple snips of CPUZ with both CPU and memory tabs open along with HWMonitor or asus pc probe so we can more of where your at would help too


----------



## reaver83

No bites on my previous post?









Anyone that liquid cooled their motherboard want to sell their stock heatsink/heatpipe setup in the name of modding? I believe I can make the heatsinks fit on my 870/850SB motherboard. PM me if interested


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> No bites on my previous post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that liquid cooled their motherboard want to sell their stock heatsink/heatpipe setup in the name of modding? I believe I can make the heatsinks fit on my 870/850SB motherboard. PM me if interested


Two problems to your request.

1) Resale. Not everyone wishes to go underwater. So lets say I sell you my HS. Now I'm stuck with a board with no HS which limits who I can sell to.

and

2)Warranty issues. I sell my HS to you and I've no way to submit my RMA. Yeah going under water could potentially void the warranty, but without the HS, I can't submit a claim anyway.

So while I'm gonna be putting my board under water those are my reasons for not contributing as much as I would like to help and as much as I could use a little cash. I can't afford to chuck $200 down the drain. Hope you understand. GL with your quest though maybe someone has a dead board they can part with the HS from.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Hi People

I need some help with running AISuite ver. 1.00.29 on my Crosshair 4 Extreme

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Extreme&os=30&ft=14&f_name=AISuite_II_V10029_XpVistaWin7.zip#AISuite_II_V10029_XpVistaWin7.zip

CPU - 1100T

BIOS 2002

Overclocked to 17x 240 Prime 95 stable

Win 7 64 bit

I updated to BIOS 2002 and now I have a hard time running AISuite ver. 1.00.29

Please help

Anyone having trouble with AISuite ver. 1.00.29 on a Crosshair 4 Extreme

Thanks

The error below continues to pop up until I run shot down

I have uninstall and cleaned out the ASUS directory and reinstalled 3 times


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Hi People
> I need some help with running AISuite ver. 1.00.29 on my Crosshair 4 Extreme
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Extreme&os=30&ft=14&f_name=AISuite_II_V10029_XpVistaWin7.zip#AISuite_II_V10029_XpVistaWin7.zip
> CPU - 1100T
> BIOS 2002
> Overclocked to 17x 240 Prime 95 stable
> Win 7 64 bit
> I updated to BIOS 2002 and now I have a hard time running AISuite ver. 1.00.29
> Please help
> Anyone having trouble with AISuite ver. 1.00.29 on a Crosshair 4 Extreme
> Thanks
> 
> The error below continues to pop up until I run shot down
> I have uninstall and cleaned out the ASUS directory and reinstalled 3 times


Let me tell you the truth, DONT YOU EVER EVER USE THIS SOFT, its the worst software ever invented, makes your config very unstable and the readings from voltages and temps are just WRONG. Use other programs on the web JUST FOR MONITORING, if you ever wanted to change some values do it from your system BIOS ALWAYS RECOMMENDED!. Just my two cents bro, good luck.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Hi People
> I need some help with running AISuite ver. 1.00.29 on my Crosshair 4 Extreme
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Extreme&os=30&ft=14&f_name=AISuite_II_V10029_XpVistaWin7.zip#AISuite_II_V10029_XpVistaWin7.zip
> CPU - 1100T
> BIOS 2002
> Overclocked to 17x 240 Prime 95 stable
> Win 7 64 bit
> I updated to BIOS 2002 and now I have a hard time running AISuite ver. 1.00.29
> Please help
> Anyone having trouble with AISuite ver. 1.00.29 on a Crosshair 4 Extreme
> Thanks
> 
> The error below continues to pop up until I run shot down
> I have uninstall and cleaned out the ASUS directory and reinstalled 3 times


i had a problem with that bios on my CHIVE so i went back to prior bios and troubles were gone but that was not with a 8150 so i cant say if this will help you


----------



## BMWM1

Anyone's NB running hot? what temps are you seeing on stock settings?


----------



## marjamar

The only part of AI Suite II I use is FanXpert. I'm also running the CIVE and but have installed the FX-8150 CPU and BIOS version 3027. I uninstalled AI Suite II back when I was using the 1090T as it was just too flaky to contend with.

-Rodger


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Anyone's NB running hot? what temps are you seeing on stock settings?


on my CHIVE at 3.90 my northbridge is 22 cels with aida 64 and 24 with AI but i have extra cooling conditions but with this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330
it was 33 cel.but my CHV and FX-8150 at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249
is 35 cel.


----------



## Tweeky

the NB will easily go to 65 C under overclocking and stress testing this is OK

if it goes higher then its time for better cooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Anyone's NB running hot? what temps are you seeing on stock settings?


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the NB will easily go to 65 C under overclocking and stress testing this is OK
> if it goes higher then its time for better cooling


what are the other options available for the north bridge cooling? Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> what are the other options available for the north bridge cooling? Thanks


I run one of these in my Elysium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&Tpk=35-185-137 behind the mobo. It dropped my NB a couple degrees and also has to help VRMs too! I don't recall if there's a full cover block for the Extreme or not. Might be something to investigate.

How's your rad mounted? Mine is top exhaust w/filter removed on my Formula. NB maxs in low 40c's under load (idles 32-34c). If you have it mounted as intake perhaps it's not cool enough air blowing onto NB HS?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run one of these in my Elysium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&Tpk=35-185-137 behind the mobo. It dropped my NB a couple degrees and also has to help VRMs too! I don't recall if there's a full cover block for the Extreme or not. Might be something to investigate.
> How's your rad mounted? Mine is top exhaust w/filter removed on my Formula. NB maxs in low 40c's under load (idles 32-34c). If you have it mounted as intake perhaps it's not cool enough air blowing onto NB HS?


thier is a full block for the extreme google frozen pc,s but i would try reseating it with artic silver first


----------



## BMWM1

sorry made a mess


----------



## BMWM1

I dont have a fan mounted behind the cpu at the moment but that would probably help. It idles in mid 40s on stock settings which seems high to me but may not be a huge deal. I just dont like seeing them bothersome. The rad is at the top of the Elysium but I dont its making that much much difference as they were the same before I switch over approx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> what are the other options available for the north bridge cooling? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I run one of these in my Elysium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&Tpk=35-185-137 behind the mobo. It dropped my NB a couple degrees and also has to help VRMs too! I don't recall if there's a full cover block for the Extreme or not. Might be something to investigate.
> 
> How's your rad mounted? Mine is top exhaust w/filter removed on my Formula. NB maxs in low 40c's under load (idles 32-34c). If you have it mounted as intake perhaps it's not cool enough air blowing onto NB HS?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run one of these in my Elysium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&Tpk=35-185-137 behind the mobo. It dropped my NB a couple degrees and also has to help VRMs too! I don't recall if there's a full cover block for the Extreme or not. Might be something to investigate.
> How's your rad mounted? Mine is top exhaust w/filter removed on my Formula. NB maxs in low 40c's under load (idles 32-34c). If you have it mounted as intake perhaps it's not cool enough air blowing onto NB HS?
> 
> 
> 
> thier is a full block for the extreme google frozen pc,s but i would try reseating it with artic silver first
Click to expand...

Have them saved in favorites and will take a look,Thanks JWH


----------



## marjamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run one of these in my Elysium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&Tpk=35-185-137 behind the mobo. It dropped my NB a couple degrees and also has to help VRMs too! I don't recall if there's a full cover block for the Extreme or not. Might be something to investigate.
> How's your rad mounted? Mine is top exhaust w/filter removed on my Formula. NB maxs in low 40c's under load (idles 32-34c). If you have it mounted as intake perhaps it's not cool enough air blowing onto NB HS?


I was looking for a couple skinnier 120mm fans for the back of my CIVE MB. My Antec Lanboy Air case has the mounts built into the removable panels, buy there just isn't enough room for the thicker 25mm fans on that side. These 12mm fans will fit nicely. I did a little snooping, and found the same fan with 2000 RPM spindles, so ordered 2 of them instead.

Thanks for the link









-Rodger


----------



## PwnzorElite

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I just got my Thuban 1035t (2.6 native) OCed to 4.004 (yay!). Anyway, I'm still a bit new to this. I have it running stable, no BSOD, passing prime95 tests, but I think I may have an issue with my temps. CPUID's Hardware Monitor App (which is what I'm using instead of cpuz) says that my CPU temp maxes at 68c, however my core temps max at 52c... Is this safe? The CPU temp is under the main board area, not the CPU area of the app. The core temp is under the CPU area. Which one should I trust? Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a quick question. I just got my Thuban 1035t (2.6 native) OCed to 4.004 (yay!). Anyway, I'm still a bit new to this. I have it running stable, no BSOD, passing prime95 tests, but I think I may have an issue with my temps. CPUID's Hardware Monitor App (which is what I'm using instead of cpuz) says that my CPU temp maxes at 68c, however my core temps max at 52c... Is this safe? The CPU temp is under the main board area, not the CPU area of the app. The core temp is under the CPU area. Which one should I trust? Thanks


Core Temp! Here's a real good read on this topic http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


----------



## PwnzorElite

Thanks Sandman. Okay, so my coretemp maxes at 52c. I guess thats good! My vcore is offset +0.15, and my cpu/nb is offset by 0.0625. Is this cpu/nb offset necessary? I added it because it showed that my cpu/np frequency was increasing so I figured it would be better safe than sorry. What do you think? Also, what other tweaks should I perform now that my CPU oc is stable? Faster CPU/NB? Faster NB? Faster HT? And how would I do these? Thanks man


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Thanks Sandman. Okay, so my coretemp maxes at 52c. I guess thats good! My vcore is offset +0.15, and my cpu/nb is offset by 0.0625. Is this cpu/nb offset necessary? I added it because it showed that my cpu/np frequency was increasing so I figured it would be better safe than sorry. What do you think? Also, what other tweaks should I perform now that my CPU oc is stable? Faster CPU/NB? Faster NB? Faster HT? And how would I do these? Thanks man


Keep the HT Link Speed at 2000MHz +/- 200MHz
Raise the NB Freq as high as possible (2800-3000MHz) adjust CPU/NB Voltage as Prime95 fails with a "Worker Has failed" error. Do this just like a CPU in stages, test and make adjustments and retest till stable

After that you could see how your Dram fairs with an OC.

You really should fill in your system specs so others might gain some help that have similar systems, plus makes it easier for those that help you.


----------



## PwnzorElite

Sorry. My build is as follows:

ASUS Crosshair IV Formula MOBO (duh)
Phenom II x6 1035t w/ V8 Heatsink
8GB GSkill Sniper DDR3 1866
1TB 7200RPM HDD
ATI Radeon HD 5770 x2 Crossfire
630Watt Modular PSU


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Sorry. My build is as follows:
> ASUS Crosshair IV Formula MOBO (duh)
> Phenom II x6 1035t w/ V8 Heatsink
> 8GB GSkill Sniper DDR3 1866
> 1TB 7200RPM HDD
> ATI Radeon HD 5770 x2 Crossfire
> 630Watt Modular PSU


Almost got it lol.
Look under "My Profile" at the top of this page and fill in specs for your rig sig than it will be part of your signature for each post you make.

Good luck and post back if you have any more questions!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Almost got it lol.
> Look under "My Profile" at the top of this page and fill in specs for your rig sig than it will be part of your signature for each post you make.
> Good luck and post back if you have any more questions!


gonna start tweekin my new sli rig tomm with its sabertooth and 1100t then im changing its 1100t out to its 8150 and see how much the 1100t was bottelnecking it


----------



## Tweeky

How does one go about testing a CPU for bottlenecking

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> gonna start tweekin my new sli rig tomm with its sabertooth and 1100t then im changing its 1100t out to its 8150 and see how much the 1100t was bottelnecking it


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> How does one go about testing a CPU for bottlenecking
> Thanks


only way i can tell is by compairing my CHIVE with its 1100T with my sabertooths and thier 1100T,s and my CHV before i put the 8150 in it with either of my sabertooths i cant get my 1100T,s as high of a clock as i can on my CHIVE not even on my CHV but i am gonna play with this sli machine before i put it,s 8150 in it


----------



## PwnzorElite

Okay, sry, lol...
I've updated my Sig...
And here is a revised question...

Thanks Sandman. Okay, so my coretemp maxes at 52c. I guess thats good! My vcore is at 1.4v. My CPU/NB is at 2700mhz +-a bit. Is an overvolt for the CPU/NB necessary at this speed? I've nicked it up by about half a volt, but I am wondering if this is necessary. I added it because it showed that my cpu/np frequency was increasing so I figured it would be better safe than sorry. Also, I can't seem to increase the DRAM frequency to 2.0ghz. Its stock at 1866/1.5v. I currently have it at 1.55/1.6 running a bit under stock due to the multiplier. The next increment up for the dram is 2.0+-a bit, and I cant seem to get it to stop BSOD when I raise the ram frequency. How much of an overvolt would you say is necessary? BSOD only occurs DRAM frequency increases. My system tests stable where it is, but I would like to push the RAM to its max. Its performance ram, so ya...


----------



## PwnzorElite

Also, I just BSOD'd code 124 after playing BF3 for a couple hours. It ran PRIME95 fine with no errors? Is this a vcore issue?


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the info +1
you might like to try the 1100 out of your CHIVE in a sabertooth to see if the chip in your CHIVE is just a better chip

i have 2 1090's and they will clock about the same but one will overclock with less voltage [about .08 volts less]

with air cooling the max. temperature is about the same for both chips

the one that clocks better is an older chip





Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> only way i can tell is by compairing my CHIVE with its 1100T with my sabertooths and thier 1100T,s and my CHV before i put the 8150 in it with either of my sabertooths i cant get my 1100T,s as high of a clock as i can on my CHIVE not even on my CHV but i am gonna play with this sli machine before i put it,s 8150 in it


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> thanks for the info +1
> 
> you might like to try the 1100 out of your CHIVE in a sabertooth to see if the chip in your CHIVE is just a better chip
> i have 2 1090's and they will clock about the same but one will overclock with less voltage [about .08 volts less]
> with air cooling the max. temperature is about the same for both chips
> the one that clocks better is an older chip


i have tried all 3 of my 1100T,s on both of my sabertooths and on my CHV too same thing i cant get as high of an overclock as on my CHIVE so im just gonna run the 1100 t on one of my sabertooths and 8150,s on the outher sabertooth and my CHV easy solution as the sabertooth with the 1100T and crossfired 6870,s is for sale


----------



## bo40

does anyone know how to hook up 6 22 inch monitors to 2- 6990,s. monitors have hdmi,dvi and vga but im lost on how to hook them up


----------



## Mistral

I'm probably wrong but I read somewhere for Eyefinity you have to have all the monitors on the primary card and use a powered mini display port adapter but like I say I'm probably wrong I've never used more than 2.


----------



## Malcom28

so can i use FX 8150 on Crosshair IV Formula with the new bios 3027?
and can i turn off the turbo core and the power saving options like APM, cool&quiet,C6.C1E etc' ?
if so maybe ill get FX 8150 soon


----------



## da2434

I am having trouble with space on my ssd... can anyone help me with set up of a second drive for large programs?


----------



## PwnzorElite

Hey guys, so I've run into kind of a wall and I was wondering if you all could help me out with this problem...
My MEMTEST86 doesn't give any errors on my new ram. Prime95 doesn't find any issues on a blend test. However, I keep getting an occasional BSOD, mostly coded BCCODE:A BCCODE:124 AND BCCODE: D1. The BSOD also typically says DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL. It started doing this after my OC. My core temps are fine (45-50c under load) as well as my GPU temp. Any ideas?


----------



## PwnzorElite

Also, I would be more than happy to post a minidump. I don't know how to use them, but if anyone else here does that would be GREAT


----------



## Mistral

Sounds like the vcore isn't high enough, probably getting vdroop in the BIOS, or a memory error due to instability, the FSB might be to high.

This Stop message indicates that a kernel-mode process or driver attempted to access a memory address to which it did not have permission to access. The most common cause of this error is an incorrect or corrupted pointer that references an incorrect location in memory. A pointer is a variable used by a program to refer to a block of memory. If the variable has an incorrect value in it, the program tries to access memory that it should not. When this occurs in a user-mode application, it generates an access violation. When it occurs in kernel mode, it generates a STOP 0x0000000A message.


----------



## PwnzorElite

Ya, I'm familiar with data structures, I just haven't had any experience with troubleshooting BSODs lol. Well, it was referencing an ATI file, so I updated my drivers and I'm hoping that will fix it. Later (AFTER MY LAST FINAL, WOOT), I will post my BIOS specs and you can tell me if you think anything needs raising/lowering to avoid memory corruption and what not. Thanks Mistral


----------



## PwnzorElite

K, heres my specs... My CPU is the 1035t native at 2.6Ghz, DRAM runs native at 1866 @ 1.5v (1.55v for stable on my build) CPU/NB @ 2.7ghz +/-100mhz, Bus Freq @308, multiplier ratio @ 13.0 (which is max), DRAM @ 1600 +/- 100, CPU @ 4.006Ghz
My VCore is @1.38-1.40v (which is +0.200325v over factory) (depending on load), core temps stay under 50c while under load, DRAM @ 1.55 (and its underclocked), timings at 9-10-9-28 (factory for my RAM GSkill Sniper 4GBx2), CPU/NB is stock (whatever that is) + 0.05v. Do you see any issues here that could be causing trouble off the top of your head? I updated the ATI drivers and haven't had a problem since, but like you I think that this is probably an issue with memory corruption. MEMTEST86 returns no errors. Is my CPU/NB Fast enough? If not, what speed/voltage do you think should be used?


----------



## crash01

Hi, anyone has tried TXD32048M1866HC8DC on this mobo?
Are TeamGroup 2x1gb, 1866 C8 @ 1.9V

thx


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> K, heres my specs... My CPU is the 1035t native at 2.6Ghz, DRAM runs native at 1866 @ 1.5v (1.55v for stable on my build) CPU/NB @ 2.7ghz +/-100mhz, Bus Freq @308, multiplier ratio @ 13.0 (which is max), DRAM @ 1600 +/- 100, CPU @ 4.006Ghz
> My VCore is @1.38-1.40v (which is +0.200325v over factory) (depending on load), core temps stay under 50c while under load, DRAM @ 1.55 (and its underclocked), timings at 9-10-9-28 (factory for my RAM GSkill Sniper 4GBx2), CPU/NB is stock (whatever that is) + 0.05v. Do you see any issues here that could be causing trouble off the top of your head? I updated the ATI drivers and haven't had a problem since, but like you I think that this is probably an issue with memory corruption. MEMTEST86 returns no errors. Is my CPU/NB Fast enough? If not, what speed/voltage do you think should be used?


Your vcore looks a little low for 4.0Ghz you could try increasing it to 1.45v, if your temps are staying below 50c under load it should be OK to up the vcore. As to the CPU/NB it's really a personal preference, 2.7Ghz is ample to prevent memory bottlenecking at 4.0Ghz but most guys like to go as high as possible as it improves memory performance, the CPU/NB frequency controls the speed of the memory controller (IMC). CPU/NB stock voltage is 1.15v/1.16v try increasing it to 1.2v/1.25v, increasing the CPU/NB frequency usually requires a bump in the CPU/NB voltage to stabilize it. You might have to increase your ram voltage AMD systems are usually happier with the ram Voltage at 1.6v/1.65v. whatever you decide to do try only one at a time and see what the result is. Sandman may be able to give you some advice he runs his CPU/NB quite high.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Anyone managed to work without hydra logix software?, im actually using nvidia + amd crossfire, slots 1 2 and 5. Please share your experiences with the CHIVE and multi gpu configs without using hydra.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15*
> 
> Got Crossfire working with PhysX now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 5850's in slots 1 and 2 and my 9800GT in slot 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to get it working with my 5850's in slots 1 and 3 for better air flow but as soon as I move one card from slot 2 into slot 3 the hydra driver stops loading and my 9800GT is no longer visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Tri-Fire + PhysX is doable with this board?


Commodore 64

Joined: Oct 2011
Location: Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego
Posts: 37
Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)
Trader Rating: 0

Well im looking for the same thing, since airflow isnt good enough and i dont want a card screaming inside my rig because of temperature issues. Well i had to do the same as you. And i ask the same, does anyone managed to deal with this fact?......


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> Also, I would be more than happy to post a minidump. I don't know how to use them, but if anyone else here does that would be GREAT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> I updated the ATI drivers and haven't had a problem since, but like you I think that this is probably an issue with memory corruption. MEMTEST86 returns no errors. Is my CPU/NB Fast enough? If not, what speed/voltage do you think should be used?


See if these are of any help for BSOD dump.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh406232.aspx

I went through something similar and would say let it ride a few days. If the updated drivers seem to have cured the issue (time will be the test) wouldn't it make sense to hold off and actually verify they worked or not, thus eliminating one possibility.

How stable is your OC? (how tested and how long?)


----------



## Trials

I just recently bought a Crosshair IV and wanted to ask a few questions since mine didn't come with a manual. I was wondering what the Cpu, Dram, VGA, and Boot device lights near the go button indicated because when I boot up my rig the cpu light stays lit while the Dram flashes..... also was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a new Rear I/O Panel for the motherboard?


----------



## The Sandman

IO panel can be found here, not cheap thou. http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=2560

You can DL manual from here http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG

Feel free to post any other questions, it's always helpful to have your rig sig filled in so other know what you're asking about.


----------



## Trials

Yeah I'm gonna putting my rig in my sig very soon just need a few more parts to finish.... yeah the I/O panel is a bit much lol ... Thanks for the links


----------



## PwnzorElite

I think it was my OC. I lowered it to 3.64ghz, lowered the vcore to 1.2-1.3v and set the CPU/NB to max @ +0.1v over stock. The BSOD have stopped. The driver update didn't fix it, as I kept getting BSODs over different issues. I guess I probably need to raise the vcore higher next time I push it. It test stable on a 7 series prime95 test. I guess there was a tiny bit of instability that was just too much. I should have let it burn in lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> The only part of AI Suite II I use is FanXpert. I'm also running the CIVE and but have installed the FX-8150 CPU and BIOS version 3027. I uninstalled AI Suite II back when I was using the 1090T as it was just too flaky to contend with.
> 
> -Rodger


Thanks for the reminder what file FanXpert was in.

Did you try messing with the compatability in Properties? I've found that alot of programs that are too flaky seem to run much better when you tweak the compatability. For example: Everyone knows how flaky PC probe II could be. I even had to uninstall it a couple times to get it to work properly. But having had to deal with compatability of my XP games to get them to work on my Win 7 platform, I realized that I may have to do that with some of the utillities that these boards come with and tweaked PCP II and it works just fine now. Haven't had a single issue since that.









@group... hows things goin for everyone? I been out of touch for a week or so cause the subscriptions were toasted for awhile an thought I'd try catchin up wit every1.









~Ceadder


----------



## vypr

New crosshair IV owner here. I have built a new rig after being out of pc gaming for a long time. The last rig I built was using an AMD blackbird cpu!
Anyway I read a bunch of issues with the NB/SB thermal paste and heat issues. Anything else to watch for? Anything I should do before I start playing with the OC features? I will be adding water cooling to it in the near future as well as a SSD.


----------



## Gecko

QUESTION:

What are the safe temp ranges to run the NB? Im currently idling at 42 and maxing out at 47 degrees. It's pretty hot at this time of year here in Manila so it could probably contribute to my temps.

BTW Here's my first crack at OC-ing. Special thanks to The Sandman for the tips and all the trouble. I owe you beers if ever you happen to drop by here in Manila dude! Ive been having problems with this OC, particularly with voltages. Apparently the BIOS and CPU-Z werent in friendly terms with each other, giving my irregular and inconsistent readings. That made me settle for a 1.42Vcore for 4.0Ghz (lowest possible offset setting)

NB Freq was at 3000Mhz for this particular OC, which improved performance significantly. Ran 12 hours of Prime95 on blend to test for stability.

Click here

Comments are more than welcome!


----------



## Ceadderman

Welcome to the group guys.You really should enjory your recent purchases.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> New crosshair IV owner here. I have built a new rig after being out of pc gaming for a long time. The last rig I built was using an AMD blackbird cpu!
> Anyway I read a bunch of issues with the NB/SB thermal paste and heat issues. Anything else to watch for? Anything I should do before I start playing with the OC features? I will be adding water cooling to it in the near future as well as a SSD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> What are the safe temp ranges to run the NB? Im currently idling at 42 and maxing out at 47 degrees. It's pretty hot at this time of year here in Manila so it could probably contribute to my temps.
> 
> BTW Here's my first crack at OC-ing. Special thanks to The Sandman for the tips and all the trouble. I owe you beers if ever you happen to drop by here in Manila dude! Ive been having problems with this OC, particularly with voltages. Apparently the BIOS and CPU-Z werent in friendly terms with each other, giving my irregular and inconsistent readings. That made me settle for a 1.42Vcore for 4.0Ghz (lowest possible offset setting)
> 
> NB Freq was at 3000Mhz for this particular OC, which improved performance significantly. Ran 12 hours of Prime95 on blend to test for stability.
> 
> Click here
> 
> Comments are more than welcome!


To my experience with CIVF, I would suggest only going with the BIOS you need and no further. You can move up but you can't move back as far as I am aware. I could be wrong but I haven't been able to move back when I've made the attempt. So do your dilligence and read carefully or move up slowly. I would suggest the latter if you're not already on your optimal BIOS.

With NB Optimal temps are in the low to high-mid 40s'. Max temp is about 60c or so. The NB issue seems to have been fixed on later renditions of the boards but if you find that you're having a problem, I've done the fix and you can find my write ups on it dotted throughout the thread. If you want to know everything there is to know or have a guide to OC'ing these boards, I highly suggest going back a few pages at a time from this one and you're bound to stumble across Sandman's very detailed work on the subject. Though you can always ask him as I am pretty sure he's got the information right handy.









Have fun with your boards.

If you have the non RoG CPUz I would also recommend going to ASUS.com and going through their list of utillities and getting it from there.









~Ceadder


----------



## vypr

Thanks for the info. Well as far as bios goes I updated to the newest bios (looks like that was a no-no)
I am having a bsod issue now (not sure if its the bios update) when I try to play neverwinternights2 or dead island and skyrim will crash often.
my bsod appears to be display driver oriented, I think. I am running two 6770 radeon cards in crossfire. with all the latest drivers. I am thinking I will be better off with just one higher end card.
I have dont no OC yet it is all stock parameters.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Well as far as bios goes I updated to the newest bios (looks like that was a no-no)
> I am having a bsod issue now (not sure if its the bios update) when I try to play neverwinternights2 or dead island and skyrim will crash often.
> my bsod appears to be display driver oriented, I think. I am running two 6770 radeon cards in crossfire. with all the latest drivers. I am thinking I will be better off with just one higher end card.
> I have dont no OC yet it is all stock parameters.


Yeah I would think that your BSOD is Graphics related. NWN2 isn't that graphically intensive from my recollection of the game. I have it, just haven't played it on this system and it's been quite awhile since I got the itch to play it.









So what you might do is disable your xFire and try playing on single card. If you're no longer having issues then I would think that it's your xFire. It could also be the latest driver doesn't like playing nice. Only way to find out is to roll back your driver to the next best driver, or start with something easy.









I'm thinking Driver issue however.









If you don't have it yet, I would suggest getting Blue Screen Viewer. Will help determine what the cause of a BSoD, Black Screen or Freeze of your system is when you're OC'ing and for general purpose occurrances.









~Ceadder


----------



## vypr

Thanks so much!!
I have rolled my bios back to the previous version, the new one is listed as beta. uninstalled all ati video drivers and software.
reinstalling them now with the drivers on the disk not the newest on the site.
Ill see how that goes.
on a side note what do you think of my psu? is 600w enough to run this system? I used a couple online calculators and came up with 600 being plenty
and one last thing, I am really considering returning these two cards and getting one higher end card, good idea? like maybe the 6950?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> I have rolled my bios back to the previous version, the new one is listed as beta. uninstalled all ati video drivers and software.
> reinstalling them now with the drivers on the disk not the newest on the site.
> Ill see how that goes.
> on a side note what do you think of my psu? is 600w enough to run this system? I used a couple online calculators and came up with 600 being plenty
> and one last thing, I am really considering returning these two cards and getting one higher end card, good idea? like maybe the 6950?


I would keep the 6770s' over the 6950. Now if you were to upgrade to a better card than 6950, I can't really say one way or the other but I'm pretty sure that xFire would be equal to or better than 6950 in most games. Someone who has one would probably have an idea about that however.

600w should be fine. At least you got a good one Corsair has really good PSU. I've got the HX850 cause I didn't want to be lacking for power when I put any upgrade in my system as well as when my loop is completed.









If you had asked before you got it I would have suggested 750w for that reason, but you should be okay with 600w.









~Ceadder


----------



## vypr

well I went and got a 700 corsair just in case. I am still getting bsod!! I cant figure this out! All my components are brand new!


----------



## Trials

Huge noob question lol. When putting ram in do i unclick both of the white tabs for the ram slots or just the top ones? Just making sure so that I don't break them


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Huge noob question lol. When putting ram in do i unclick both of the white tabs for the ram slots or just the top ones? Just making sure so that I don't break them


If memory serves me right only the top ones move. A close visual will tell you for sure. Sorry it's been a while since I've paid attention to how to do it as it just becomes automatic after a while lol.


----------



## PwnzorElite

How can you tell what your BSOD issue is? My speed is at 3.6 and vcore is at 1.34-1.36v, yet I'm still getting BSOD and I never got them before i oced. Any suggestions? I'm runnning the 1035t, so do yall think my vcore looks okay?


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If memory serves me right only the top ones move. A close visual will tell you for sure. Sorry it's been a while since I've paid attention to how to do it as it just becomes automatic after a while lol.


Yeah I think its just the top lol.... was just trying to make sure so that I didn't break it haha.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you want to know what your BSoD issues are it's best to Google "Blue Screen Viewer" it's a handy program that will record all your BSoD instances and give you a better understanding as to what's going on.









@vypr... did you try just one card? Have you made sure that your Graphics cards are fully seated? Power to both?

Hopefully we can get you going soon. I'm assuming you're running PC Probe II and that your NB temps are reading optimally?









~Ceadder


----------



## Mistral

Best Wishes for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## vypr

Well,after alot of searching and asking questions and listening to advice I finally figured out the problem. Another user suggested I recheck my bios settings, I found that I forgot to set my timings for the dram.
Also, after looking on the gskill forums found that I needed to up the dram voltage and the cpu/nb voltage. after those two fixes I have run skyrim on ultra settings for 3 hours straight!
Now to figure out how to squeeze everything I can outta this system.


----------



## The Sandman

This thread hasn't had much going on lately so I'm going to ask here as well. I got a new case (Elysium) that comes with a top mounted HDD docking bay, both 3.5" and 2.5". My sig rig has all the Sata ports currently in use and I need two more to finish installing this docking bay. Rather than repeat my original questions they can be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1191200/adding-a-hdd-docking-bay-help-choosing-a-pci-card#post_16047824 and if anyone has ideas please feel free to throw something out there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I don't see why not because even though those are used typically for RAID, I don't believe that there is a set parameter that you have to use. It's any of the 3 options that I know of. I could be wrong because it's been awhile since I've messed with a PCI-e controller to extend Storage(haven't needed to since the advent of TB drives







) but I would think that you should be able to run AHCI without issue.







or is that IDE... IDE is parrallel storage so yeah AHCI should be what you need to connect hot swap bays to.

How many HSB are you going to run? Just the one? If that's the case and you're not using all 7 of your SATA connects I would use the SATA that you would normally use for front SATA/eSATA cable and just not connect that one unless you need it for peripheral devices.









But again I could be wrong. It's been a few years now since I dealt with a controller device.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Only the one HSB and it's use will only be occasional at best for that one client who's got HDD troubles or something like that. Just figured I'd make use of it some how. Really have to agree with you on the TB drive thing for storage, but so far what I have is plenty and this card is not intended for storage but only to have a functioning drive bay. Thought if I can do it cleanly and somewhat cheaply I'd finish the install. HSB would only utilize one port at a time so I think this will be fine.

Thanks Ceadderman, always good to hear from ya!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Only the one HSB and it's use will only be occasional at best for that one client who's got HDD troubles or something like that. Just figured I'd make use of it some how. Really have to agree with you on the TB drive thing for storage, but so far what I have is plenty and this card is not intended for storage but only to have a functioning drive bay. Thought if I can do it cleanly and somewhat cheaply I'd finish the install. HSB would only utilize one port at a time so I think this will be fine.
> 
> Thanks Ceadderman, always good to hear from ya!


I try. May not always be right but I do try.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Mistral

As long as the card supports hot swap I would think it would be OK but it might pay to check, could you perhaps transfer some existing drives to the controller card and use the onboard ports for the hot swap bay . On a different note has anybody tried the ASUS FTP sites lately? they seem to down or unavailable.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> so can i use FX 8150 on Crosshair IV Formula with the new bios 3027?
> and can i turn off the turbo core and the power saving options like APM, cool&quiet,C6.C1E etc' ?
> if so maybe ill get FX 8150 soon


Malcom28 asked this a couple pages back, and got no reply.

I would like know, also.

Have any of you C4F owners had any luck with the FX 8120/8150 on your C4F?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> so can i use FX 8150 on Crosshair IV Formula with the new bios 3027?
> and can i turn off the turbo core and the power saving options like APM, cool&quiet,C6.C1E etc' ?
> if so maybe ill get FX 8150 soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malcom28 asked this a couple pages back, and got no reply.
> 
> I would like know, also.
> 
> Have any of you C4F owners had any luck with the FX 8120/8150 on your C4F?
Click to expand...

Yes.

There you go, question answered. The other 3k BIOS is the beta tester for Bulldozer CPUs'. If you're still having questions(you should with an off socket CPU anyway) it's a good idea to contact their Motherboard division to the correct information as to exactly which BIOS will work. I know that 8150 works on AM3, but since I don't have Bulldozer I can't say exactly how to get it to work. We have at least one member running 8150 but his is on Extreme and not Formula if I remember correctly.









Hope this helped more than it confused.









~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Yes.
> 
> There you go, question answered. The other 3k BIOS is the beta tester for Bulldozer CPUs'. If you're still having questions(you should with an off socket CPU anyway) it's a good idea to contact their Motherboard division to the correct information as to exactly which BIOS will work. I know that 8150 works on AM3, but since I don't have Bulldozer I can't say exactly how to get it to work. We have at least one member running 8150 but his is on Extreme and not Formula if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helped more than it confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks Ceadder.

Think I'll run with it.

Will post if it works out.


----------



## Trials

Sorry for more noob questions but I finally hooked up my new computer and im using a 1tb hardrive from my old computer that had 32bit win7 but I want to throw 64 on but for some reason when comp starts up I hit numlock to show boot menu but it says theres no bootable devices? How do I boot through cdrom drive? And 1 more noob question what options in the bios do I change to adjust ram timings lol....... Thanks again


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Sorry for more noob questions but I finally hooked up my new computer and im using a 1tb hardrive from my old computer that had 32bit win7 but I want to throw 64 on but for some reason when comp starts up I hit numlock to show boot menu but it says theres no bootable devices? How do I boot through cdrom drive? And 1 more noob question what options in the bios do I change to adjust ram timings lol....... Thanks again


Press the Delete key to enter bios.

Under BOOT tab, enter Boot Device Priority

Make 1st boot device your cd rom. Hit F10 and hit enter.

Load windows

Re enter bios, here's a list of common basic bios settings to help get you started.

These are settings that I use with bios version 1304 and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. They should also be fine for the 1902 bios as well. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue I'd encourage it's use.
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
AMD Turbo Core - Disable (not applicable with all CPU's)
PCIE Freq - 100
Dram Freq - Manually enter Dram factory spec freq
Dram Timing Configuration - Manually enter factory timing specs and verify with CPUZ under memory tab
PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU Load Line Calibration - Full - be sure and watch load voltage! Using this should allow a lower Vcore in bios. PM me if you'd like more info on LLC. Be careful and watch the Vcore while under load (1.5-1.55v max)
CPU/NB LLC - Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
Extreme OV - Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset Mode)
CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
Dram Voltage - Manually enter factory spec
HT Voltage - usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
NB Voltage - usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPU's may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
NB 1.8v - auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
Be sure to manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.

To manually enter timings (here's mine as an example) 6-8-6-20-24-1T
DRAM CAS# Latency = 6
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay = 8
DRAM RAS3 to PRE Time = 6
DRAM RAS# ACT Time = 20
DRAM READ to PRE Time = AUTO
DRAM ROW Cycle Time = 24
DRAM REF Cycle Time = 110ns
DRAM Command Rate = 1T

all others on auto

hope this helps!


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Press the Delete key to enter bios.
> Under BOOT tab, enter Boot Device Priority
> Make 1st boot device your cd rom. Hit F10 and hit enter.
> Load windows
> Re enter bios, here's a list of common basic bios settings to help get you started.
> These are settings that I use with bios version 1304 and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. They should also be fine for the 1902 bios as well. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue I'd encourage it's use.
> Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
> AMD Turbo Core - Disable (not applicable with all CPU's)
> PCIE Freq - 100
> Dram Freq - Manually enter Dram factory spec freq
> Dram Timing Configuration - Manually enter factory timing specs and verify with CPUZ under memory tab
> PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
> CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
> CPU PWM Freq - Auto
> CPU Load Line Calibration - Full - be sure and watch load voltage! Using this should allow a lower Vcore in bios. PM me if you'd like more info on LLC. Be careful and watch the Vcore while under load (1.5-1.55v max)
> CPU/NB LLC - Full - be sure and watch load voltage
> CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
> Extreme OV - Disabled
> CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset Mode)
> CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
> Dram Voltage - Manually enter factory spec
> HT Voltage - usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
> NB Voltage - usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPU's may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
> NB 1.8v - auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
> PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
> Be sure to manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
> All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.
> To manually enter timings (here's mine as an example) 6-8-6-20-24-1T
> DRAM CAS# Latency = 6
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay = 8
> DRAM RAS3 to PRE Time = 6
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time = 20
> DRAM READ to PRE Time = AUTO
> DRAM ROW Cycle Time = 24
> DRAM REF Cycle Time = 110ns
> DRAM Command Rate = 1T
> all others on auto
> hope this helps!


Yeah lol just figured out the boot priority forgot it wasnt set to cdrom lol... And thanks for all the info clarified a lot for me


----------



## Trials

Are 1304 bios better then the newes
t ones?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Are 1304 bios better then the newes
> t ones?


Depends on your CPU to be quite honest. If you're running Phenom II, you may not need to go further. If you're running 8150, no.









It pretty much depends on stability and features. If you lose some features with Phenom II that you should have then I would say to pick another BIOS and try again. Also stability plays a role here as some BIOSES aren't stable with some CPUs' when in the OS. You may have to play around with it a bit to get the correct one, you may luck out and get the correct one on the first try.









~Ceadder


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Piranha,
> I blew up 3 fan headers on my CH IV Formula running 2 San Aces(0.56A) on 1 fan header. Sooner or later same thing will happen to you.
> The fan start-up amperage is higher than 0.80A


still going strong with (2 x .8amp) delta's on one header


----------



## DrSwizz

I have encountered a rather nasty bug in the 2002 BIOS for the Crosshar IV Formula when used together with a 960T CPU.

The bug occures when switching from having the core unlocker enabled and all cores enabled to turning the core unlocker off and manually enabling two cores.
The motherboard then enters a completely unresponsive state and refuses to boot, no status LEDs turn on etc. Turning the power off and on again does not help (the motherboard then looks even more dead as no LEDs for NB, SB and CPU voltage turn on).
Reseting the BIOS by pressing the button or using the jumper does not work either.
The only thing that does work to get the system up and running again is to remove the battery for a while (or the CPU).

I suppose this bug might be present in other BIOSes as well and may be triggered by other combinations of core unlocking/enabling etc.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I did a search & must be using the wrong keywords. My issue recently is with the SB850 frequently dropping a SSD at start up, & it has always been port 1. It used to be rebuildable on port 1, but now I have to swap SSD 1 with SSD 3 to get it to rebuild. Then it works fine for a while, but it's guaranteed to drop port 1 within a day or two. I have tried installing the latest drivers, but the results are the same. Is there an issue with the SB850 being flaky, or is this just a problem with my board?


----------



## Zenthor

Hey there everyone,

I just got this MOBO and I bought Corsair XMS3 1333 16GB set but the mobo is detecting only 8GB
Is there a way to configure it to have the 16GB working?
Any help/input is much appreciated! Oh also I forgot to mention I have the 1090T on it and Asus 6950 2GB DCU II

Thanks!


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenthor*
> 
> Hey there everyone,
> 
> I just got this MOBO and I bought Corsair XMS3 1333 16GB set but the mobo is detecting only 8GB
> Is there a way to configure it to have the 16GB working?
> Any help/input is much appreciated! Oh also I forgot to mention I have the 1090T on it and Asus 6950 2GB DCU II
> 
> Thanks!


This haopened to me already, mobo not reading all the dimms.

Make sure that all your dimms are seated nicely on the slots, nice and even pressure on both ends of the stick. There are plenty of ways to seat the dimms properly, but what i usually do is to apply some pressure on the bottom part (the end with the immovable clip) first, and then apply pressure on both ends until I hear a click.

I could be wrong though, about all this, but that's what you should usually try first.


----------



## vypr

Hey everyone. I have a few questions. I have a chIV formula, with a 1055t cpu. Stock cooling right now and wanted to play a bit with OC settings. I'm really just learning how to do it and have been reading the how to's and stickies.
Well I tried a small OC just to see, and noticed my bios had the vcore set to 1.48 and under load it would move over 1.50. And during prime95 temps on the cpu cores would rise to 60c and up after only 5 mins. So I decided to lower the vcore after lots more searching and reading, I set it to 1.25 and ran prime again and maxed out at 55c after 45 mins. I thought I had a stable little OC. I put my computer to sleep and tonite when I got home fired up hwmonitor to see temps and whatnot. Vcore was 1.48. So I ran prime real quick and got 60c in 5 mins. I shut down and go tinto bios settings and the vcore there states 1.25 where I set it. I restart windows and run hwmonitor, 1.25. Run prime again for 45 mins nothing over54c. Any thoughts? here are the settings I have in my bios.

Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
AMD Turbo Core - Disable
Dram Freq -1440
Dram Timing Configuration - 9-9-9-24
PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU Load Line Calibration - Full
CPU/NB LLC - Full -
CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
Extreme OV - Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Manual,
CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
Dram Voltage - 1.5
HT Voltage - auto
NB Voltage - auto
NB 1.8v - auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
cpuz-id
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192303

Do you feel I made any errors in my OC? This is really my first shot at a full OC after reading a billion links and threads.
Also I am assuming the stock HS is pretty much garbage since at bone stock auto settings prime95 will drive temps over 60c very shortly unless I drop the vcore. I probably should not do much more messing until I get my h100 agreed??
thanks in advance.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenthor*
> 
> Hey there everyone,
> I just got this MOBO and I bought Corsair XMS3 1333 16GB set but the mobo is detecting only 8GB
> Is there a way to configure it to have the 16GB working?
> Any help/input is much appreciated! Oh also I forgot to mention I have the 1090T on it and Asus 6950 2GB DCU II
> Thanks!


Yes, it's possible, but with issues. The red slots are the proper slots to run 2 sticks. I run 2x4GB @ 7-8-7-24-1t in the reds. I have another set of the identical sticks & thought 16GB @ 7-8-7-24-1t would be outstanding, so I filled all 4 slots. Wasn't happening. It wouldn't work @ 2t either. What I had to do was loosen the timings to 9-10-9-9-2t or 10-x-x-x-2t & I wasn't happy with that, so I went back to my original timings in the red slots & put the other 2 sticks in another system that had slower RAM. Oh, another thing is that even with the slow timings I seem to remember it not hitting the rated 1600 either when it was in all 4 slots.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Hey everyone. I have a few questions. I have a chIV formula, with a 1055t cpu. Stock cooling right now and wanted to play a bit with OC settings. I'm really just learning how to do it and have been reading the how to's and stickies.
> Well I tried a small OC just to see, and noticed my bios had the vcore set to 1.48 and under load it would move over 1.50. And during prime95 temps on the cpu cores would rise to 60c and up after only 5 mins. So I decided to lower the vcore after lots more searching and reading, I set it to 1.25 and ran prime again and maxed out at 55c after 45 mins. I thought I had a stable little OC. I put my computer to sleep and tonite when I got home fired up hwmonitor to see temps and whatnot. Vcore was 1.48. So I ran prime real quick and got 60c in 5 mins. I shut down and go tinto bios settings and the vcore there states 1.25 where I set it. I restart windows and run hwmonitor, 1.25. Run prime again for 45 mins nothing over54c. Any thoughts? here are the settings I have in my bios.
> Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
> AMD Turbo Core - Disable
> Dram Freq -1440
> Dram Timing Configuration - 9-9-9-24
> PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
> CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
> CPU PWM Freq - Auto
> CPU Load Line Calibration - Full
> CPU/NB LLC - Full -
> CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
> Extreme OV - Disabled
> CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Manual,
> CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
> Dram Voltage - 1.5
> HT Voltage - auto
> NB Voltage - auto
> NB 1.8v - auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> cpuz-id
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192303
> Do you feel I made any errors in my OC? This is really my first shot at a full OC after reading a billion links and threads.
> Also I am assuming the stock HS is pretty much garbage since at bone stock auto settings prime95 will drive temps over 60c very shortly unless I drop the vcore. I probably should not do much more messing until I get my h100 agreed??
> thanks in advance.


Yes the stock HS is nothing to be OCing with. If you're going to OC I recommend a high performance cooler such as the Noctua D14 for air or skip a few coolers and save yourself some $$$ and jump right into a Rasa kit. Better temps than H100 plus it's expandable for GPUs and full cover block later on down the road. Options are nice to have when just starting out. Ask around and you see most people go through 2 or 3 coolers before they go big, than ask themselves why they didn't just go big at the start!

With the temps you mentioned you have a problem, no way to check stability. You'll need to pass 12 - 24 hrs of prime95. I'd back off OCing the CPU till after you can check stability with the 16 GBs of Ram. My guess is you'll need more than just stock 1.5v Dram Voltage. Probably more like 1.55 to 1.6v. All four dimm slots full will probably require a boast in CPU/NB Voltage as well (maybe as much as 1.3 - 1.35 for CPU/NB Voltage). Start with the NB Feq at 2000MHz and test Ram by itself. After is Ram stabilized than I'd raise the NB Freq as high as possible (2600-2800MHz), make SMALL increases in voltage after prime95 fails and re-test till stable. Than wait for the new cooling solution to proceed with the CPU OC. Maximum temp under load should not exceed 55c when OCing. This leaves some headroom with temps.

Be sure and maintain the HT Link Speed to 2000MH +/- 200MHz.

Here's the OC guide I like to recommend http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide

If you need more help feel free to post back, or PM me.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there,

Hello guys I love this thread, there are a lot of ppl that know a lot about OCing and many more. I need to evacuate a doubt: Should I buy the Bulldozer Hexacore? Windows 7 have a new update for this processors, they say this new update will make big improvements on performance. This 2 updates: Scheduler Update (KB2645594) y Core Parking Scheduler Update (KB2646060) from: http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/1...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+amd/play+(AMD+at+Play)

Should I buy it? I'll be using it on a Crosshair IV Extreme platform with the last Bios update possible. I need some guidance before I decide. Or should I wait till the stepping B3 for Bulldozer planned this for year? Bulldozer II right?. Please does anyone here follow the news?. I don't want to waste my money since my Phenom II 1100T is giving me all I want. I will only upgrade if there are great improvements. I just want to share some news Ive reading all around. Anyway "They aren't making big noise though". (Im from Argentina sorry for my bad English)


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi there,
> Hello guys I love this thread, there are a lot of ppl that know a lot about OCing and many more. I need to evacuate a doubt: Should I buy the Bulldozer Hexacore? Windows 7 have a new update for this processors, they say this new update will make big improvements on performance. This 2 updates: Scheduler Update (KB2645594) y Core Parking Scheduler Update (KB2646060) from: http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/1...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+amd/play+(AMD+at+Play)
> Should I buy it? I'll be using it on a Crosshair IV Extreme platform with the last Bios update possible. I need some guidance before I decide. Or should I wait till the stepping B3 for Bulldozer planned this for year? Bulldozer II right?. Please does anyone here follow the news?. I don't want to waste my money since my Phenom II 1100T is giving me all I want. I will only upgrade if there are great improvements. I just want to share some news Ive reading all around. Anyway "They aren't making big noise though". (Im from Argentina sorry for my bad English)


Oh here i forgot:
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/11/early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows®-7-scheduler-update/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+amd%2Fplay+%28AMD+at+Play%29


----------



## davidm71

Sell your chiv board and invest in an intel i7 sandybridge board instead! All i have to say is that my Amd chiv board has been such a dissapointment and bulldozer isnt much better than a 1100t. Only thing AMD has going right now are video cards!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Oh here i forgot:
> http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/11/early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows®-7-scheduler-update/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+amd%2Fplay+%28AMD+at+Play%29


Not near enough performance increase so far to offset the cost in my eyes. I'm holding off for a bit and letting the dust settle on this one.


----------



## vypr

Sandman-
So would the rasa 750 be good? Now you say to test my ram by itself, I assume you mean all settings stock with just the ram bumped up? I did have to bump the ram voltage from the stock auto setting. I was getting BSOD in games. I changed the timings and upped the voltage and seems good now. I did bump the nb/cpu voltage up to 1.2 or so iirc. Looks like I'll be waiting to OC until I can get some better cooling onboard. You also said to raise the nb freq. But again iirc, the nb freq wont increase in my bios. I'll check again tho.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## vypr

ok so I reset all settings back to auto or stock in my bios. except dram voltage-1.55 I run ptime95 and temps are at 60c in 5 mins. is that normal for a stock cooling setup?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> ok so I reset all settings back to auto or stock in my bios. except dram voltage-1.55 I run ptime95 and temps are at 60c in 5 mins. is that normal for a stock cooling setup?


Yes I reckon having those temps when testing my phenom II on stock with the stock cooler. Don't worry, but you should be better catching a good cpu cooler as soon as possible.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

I have a question about this:



Are the voltages ok?, I mean is this normal normal that the 12v shows as 11.73v and the 5v shows as 4.91v. Im worried about this. Please can you teach about this. Or at least tell me why is this showing this way?.
Another question is: Are 2 6870s bottlenecked by the Phenom II X 6 1100t 4.1GHZ? Im seriously afraid about this fact. While playing Crysis 2 everything shows ok: 2 gpus get 99% load, but when Im playing BatmanAC or ACRevelations I get 40%~60% load on both GPUs. Is something really bad happening?. Can anyone please guide me about this?. Im NOOB here... tx


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> I have a question about this:
> 
> Are the voltages ok?, I mean is this normal normal that the 12v shows as 11.73v and the 5v shows as 4.91v. Im worried about this. Please can you teach about this. Or at least tell me why is this showing this way?.
> Another question is: Are 2 6870s bottlenecked by the Phenom II X 6 1100t 4.1GHZ? Im seriously afraid about this fact. While playing Crysis 2 everything shows ok: 2 gpus get 99% load, but when Im playing BatmanAC or ACRevelations I get 40%~60% load on both GPUs. Is something really bad happening?. Can anyone please guide me about this?. Im NOOB here... tx


The 1100T won't bottleneck those cards at all but have you overclocked the CPU? The voltages are a normal thing and mine say that type of reading also so no worries.

The cpu core voltage can go up to 1.55 on the 1100T and it won't hurt it as long as you keep the core temps below 62C but the screenshot shows you're at idle so you would need to get temps while you were under full load.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Sandman-
> So would the rasa 750 be good? Now you say to test my ram by itself, I assume you mean all settings stock with just the ram bumped up? I did have to bump the ram voltage from the stock auto setting. I was getting BSOD in games. I changed the timings and upped the voltage and seems good now. I did bump the nb/cpu voltage up to 1.2 or so iirc. Looks like I'll be waiting to OC until I can get some better cooling onboard. You also said to raise the nb freq. But again iirc, the nb freq wont increase in my bios. I'll check again tho.
> Thanks for the help!


What I meant was to use factory specs for Ram (stock timing and freq) than test with stock Dram voltage. Use LinX (25-50 runs), SuperPi (32M run), and maybe even 5 runs of IntelBurn but only the ITB if you can improve temps FIRST. LinX and SuperPI should not run near as hot as Prime95 or ITB to get an idea of what it'll take to get the Ram stable.

To raise the NB Freq you'll have to use the Ref Clock, and at the same time keep everything else (CPU, Ram Freq, HT Link) as close to stock as possible. Better to be slightly lower than stock rather than too much above when raising only one area at a time like this. This allows you to keep very near to stock voltages which will keep temps down plus rule out any possible issues with the other areas that you're trying to keep at stock. Make small increases to the Ref Clock, boot into windows, than re enter bios and repeat till you reach a point with the ref clock that you can still have near stock CPU, Ram and HT Freq, but also have a higher NB Freq due to using different multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> ok so I reset all settings back to auto or stock in my bios. except dram voltage-1.55 I run ptime95 and temps are at 60c in 5 mins. is that normal for a stock cooling setup?


Not in my opinion. Have you tried to reseat the cooler? Make sure to use as little as possible when applying TIM. Hows the case air flow?
The Rasa RS360 is more than enough for a CPU only, regardless of OC. Depending on voltages and ambient you may even cool one GPU in the same loop depending on OC. RX360 will do CPU and probably SLI/Xfire GPUs. My son has a 1090T and GTX590 on a RX360 and after gaming for hours temps never exceed 40C for either the CPU or the GPU.
The RX240 should also handle your CPU very nicely, but may limit adding GPU.

Try reseating that cooler and watch to see how the TIM was applied when taking it apart. If your using the the stock junk, clean it, and apply some AS5. Also make sure the fan is at full speed.


----------



## vypr

WILL DO!! I used the stock TP that was on the HS. I'll pick up some arctic silver this weekend and reseat it. Man so much to learn! Just when I think I am starting to have a small handle on this OC'n thing I get a new loop thrown at me!!
Thans so much for the time to help a noob


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> What I meant was to use factory specs for Ram (stock timing and freq) than test with stock Dram voltage. Use LinX (25-50 runs), SuperPi (32M run), and maybe even 5 runs of IntelBurn but only the ITB if you can improve temps FIRST. LinX and SuperPI should not run near as hot as Prime95 or ITB to get an idea of what it'll take to get the Ram stable.
> To raise the NB Freq you'll have to use the Ref Clock, and at the same time keep everything else (CPU, Ram Freq, HT Link) as close to stock as possible. Better to be slightly lower than stock rather than too much above when raising only one area at a time like this. This allows you to keep very near to stock voltages which will keep temps down plus rule out any possible issues with the other areas that you're trying to keep at stock. Make small increases to the Ref Clock, boot into windows, than re enter bios and repeat till you reach a point with the ref clock that you can still have near stock CPU, Ram and HT Freq, but also have a higher NB Freq due to using different multipliers.
> Not in my opinion. Have you tried to reseat the cooler? Make sure to use as little as possible when applying TIM. Hows the case air flow?
> The Rasa RS360 is more than enough for a CPU only, regardless of OC. Depending on voltages and ambient you may even cool one GPU in the same loop depending on OC. RX360 will do CPU and probably SLI/Xfire GPUs. My son has a 1090T and GTX590 on a RX360 and after gaming for hours temps never exceed 40C for either the CPU or the GPU.
> The RX240 should also handle your CPU very nicely, but may limit adding GPU.
> Try reseating that cooler and watch to see how the TIM was applied when taking it apart. If your using the the stock junk, clean it, and apply some AS5. Also make sure the fan is at full speed.


sandman today i finaly got around to installing my second FX-8150 in my new sli machine it has a sabertooth in it im running it till tomorrow evening before i start hammering it and i might need to ask some pointers on it if you dont mind


----------



## The Sandman

Always happy to share what I know! Just give a shout.


----------



## headmixer

I asked about this combo the other day.

So, I went for it.

Been folding with this setup for over a week, 24/7



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199674

BIOS 3027 & Win7 patch


----------



## The Sandman

Congrats!

Please, share your opinion on how BD performs on a CHIV Formula.
Any benches to share?

I know a lot of folks been waiting to here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Please, share your opinion on how BD performs on a CHIV Formula.
> Any benches to share?
> 
> I know a lot of folks been waiting to here.


+1 for sure!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Hello guys,
Well I bumped into a situation where I dont know what to do...I clocked my Phenom to 4.2Ghz and it is game stable and benchmark stable.
It goes through everything I throw at it stable without going above 50ºC.
Played BF3 for 5 hours which I knew is intensive for the CPU and it did not bsod nor hang, can run Uningine, Cinebench, 3Dmark etc and it does not hang.
But it isnt prime95 stable for long, the system hangs doesnt bsod nor reboot it simply hangs.
I already got the voltages at 1.50 bios and goes up to 1.58 with Full LLC.
My question is should I leave it at 4.2Ghz or should I lower to a state which I know it is perfectly stable?


----------



## The Sandman

Sounds to me like there's just more work to be done is all. My 4222MHz is a dram voltage hog lol. I found I need to increase the dram voltage like mad above 4.1GHz with my ram tightened up. Also the CPU/NB voltage takes a good increase as well above 4.0GHz. I think most Thubans have a voltage wall around 4.1HGz.

Freezing is usually dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage. Give those a good looking at. Maximum CPU/NB voltage is the same as Vcore, 1.5v.

Just noticed this, It might also be due to the 3200MHz NB Freq. Could try dropping it back to 3000MHz and test till stabilized, than re-try the 3200MHz.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sounds to me like there's just more work to be done is all. My 4222MHz is a dram voltage hog lol. I found I need to increase the dram voltage like mad above 4.1GHz with my ram tightened up. Also the CPU/NB voltage takes a good increase as well above 4.0GHz. I think most Thubans have a voltage wall around 4.1HGz.
> Freezing is usually dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage. Give those a good looking at. Maximum CPU/NB voltage is the same as Vcore, 1.5v.
> Just noticed this, It might also be due to the 3200MHz NB Freq. Could try dropping it back to 3000MHz and test till stabilized, than re-try the 3200MHz.


Yea I saw that wall above 4Ghz, It took me lots of time to get it stable there and I also had to change the way I was trying to OC it in order to lower the voltage.
I saw that strictly using multiplier OC would require more voltage compared to a multiplier + FSB OC.
Atm I got a 17.5multi with a 240Mhz FSB. All DIMM's are occupied and working at 1600Mhz Cl 9-9-9-24 at 1.5v.
Ill take a look at the Ram since its still working at factory specs, that might be the problem.
Ill also lower the NB frequency to 3000Mhz to troubleshoot it.
I found it odd cause usually when I start an heavy game/benchmark it would instantly BSOD in cases where Prime95 would take some time.

Thanks Sandman, still got the list you gave me to help me get started with OC'ing








Still look at it sometimes lol pretty usefull


----------



## The Sandman

With memory, AMD is known to need more than rated (stock) voltage as this rating is for Intel which uses lower voltage. Normally .05 to .1v will do the trick for stock settings. If your Ram is OC'd, well... that's where you test lol. My ECOs are rated at 1.35v stock. To stabilize them at 3.2GHz took 1.40v. With current 4222MHz OC they run at 1.68v while tightened and OC'd.

The more through put you create by OCing CPU and NB Freq you'll allow more work from Dram and IMC as the flood doors open up, thus causing the need for more voltage to handle the load.

I'd definitely raise that Dram Voltage and start with at least 1.55v. LinX (25-50 runs) and SuperPi (on 32M) will test OC'd Ram as a preliminary for Prime95.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just noticed this, It might also be due to the 3200MHz NB Freq. Could try dropping it back to 3000MHz and test till stabilized, than re-try the 3200MHz.


I seem to remember that the formula is 1/2 the rated DRAM frequency x 3. In his case it's 1600/2 x 3 = 2400. The HT link would be slightly less @ 2200, or @2400 if that's stable, but never higher.


----------



## vypr

Ok so I have my Temps under control, 19c idle and so far after 3 hours of prime95 34c load. And this is at 3.5ghz OC.
Think I could try to push closer to 4.0??


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*
> 
> I seem to remember that the formula is 1/2 the rated DRAM frequency x 3. In his case it's 1600/2 x 3 = 2400. The HT link would be slightly less @ 2200, or @2400 if that's stable, but never higher.


HT should be left at stock, the higher it goes the less performance it gives.
NB isnt only benefficial for the DRAM, its benefficial for GPU usage along other things, thats why I pushed it.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> I think you'll find it's ver. 2002 it added support for the X4 980.


Should I stick to the bios version 0502 or can I upgrade to 2002 version? What should I do? Has anyone tried this version recently on a CHIVE?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> With memory, AMD is known to need more than rated (stock) voltage as this rating is for Intel which uses lower voltage. Normally .05 to .1v will do the trick for stock settings. If your Ram is OC'd, well... that's where you test lol. My ECOs are rated at 1.35v stock. To stabilize them at 3.2GHz took 1.40v. With current 4222MHz OC they run at 1.68v while tightened and OC'd.
> The more through put you create by OCing CPU and NB Freq you'll allow more work from Dram and IMC as the flood doors open up, thus causing the need for more voltage to handle the load.
> I'd definitely raise that Dram Voltage and start with at least 1.55v. LinX (25-50 runs) and SuperPi (on 32M) will test OC'd Ram as a preliminary for Prime95.


this is a update to my new sli machine with a sabertooth in it and as of last sat it allso has a FX-8150 in it the sabertooth is a aweet motherboard but as of yet i cant get anywhere near as high of a clock as i easly do on my CHV quadfired machine but i am still playing with it so i will keep updating on my progress


----------



## Zenthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*
> 
> Yes, it's possible, but with issues. The red slots are the proper slots to run 2 sticks. I run 2x4GB @ 7-8-7-24-1t in the reds. I have another set of the identical sticks & thought 16GB @ 7-8-7-24-1t would be outstanding, so I filled all 4 slots. Wasn't happening. It wouldn't work @ 2t either. What I had to do was loosen the timings to 9-10-9-9-2t or 10-x-x-x-2t & I wasn't happy with that, so I went back to my original timings in the red slots & put the other 2 sticks in another system that had slower RAM. Oh, another thing is that even with the slow timings I seem to remember it not hitting the rated 1600 either when it was in all 4 slots.


Sorry for not mentioning this earlier, the MOBO is the Crosshair IV Formula.
And the Corsair XM3 PC3-10666 1333MHz are this ones: click here to see on amazon

This memories are already running at 9-9-9-24 if Im not wrong, so how much slower they would have to go so I have the 16GB recognized? and is it worth it? if from CL9 I pass to slower timings?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## bo40

got my new power line ran to my room yesterday now i am running the full 1600 watt,s on my psu since i have a singel dedicated 20 amp circuit just for this one computer and im telling you one thing a good surge protector for that 20 amp circuit cost me more than i really wanted to pay but for what i have invested in this machine i would have been crazy not to have bought it


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenthor*
> 
> Sorry for not mentioning this earlier, the MOBO is the Crosshair IV Formula.
> And the Corsair XM3 PC3-10666 1333MHz are this ones: click here to see on amazon
> This memories are already running at 9-9-9-24 if Im not wrong, so how much slower they would have to go so I have the 16GB recognized? and is it worth it? if from CL9 I pass to slower timings?
> Thanks again for all your help!


There's no way to tell until you go into the BIOS & start experimenting. Loosen the first 3 timings by 3 positions & the 4th should equal adding up the first 3. Make sure you are at 2t. Up the voltage to the RAM. If that works, try upping timings by 1 position, etc. until it fails. You may have to up the RAM voltage again. It's going to take experimentation. When you are finished, you'll have to decide if it's worth it to you. It would be a good idea to make sure you clone your HD so that if the OS crashes during boot, it doesn't hurt your HD data. I learned that the hard way many years ago when the OS was damaged, wouldn't boot, & wouldn't repair with the DVD.


----------



## NoGuru

I have tried two different Sempron 140's and they won't even get to the BIOS. Any ideas? The BIOS is the latest one before the BD BIOS.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I have tried two different Sempron 140's and they won't even get to the BIOS. Any ideas? The BIOS is the latest one before the BD BIOS.


Ummm, I don't think this board was rated to go with that CPU. But if you intend on making it work, and contact ASUS Motherboard division at their 1-812 number and see if they know of a way to make it work or if they can come up with a BIOS to accomplish what you're intending to do. I'm not sure you'd be able to do it on your current board though unless they re-work a new BIOS to include the Sempron CPU.







I could be wrong, but one way to find out is check ASUS QVL for CPUs or whatever that's called.









~Ceadder


----------



## DrSwizz

I have used Semprons with my Crosshair IV without having any issues, although not with the 2002 BIOS. Perhaps you should try using an older BIOS?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I have used Semprons with my Crosshair IV without having any issues, although not with the 2002 BIOS. Perhaps you should try using an older BIOS?


It should work on all BIOS since 505 but maybe just need an older one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ummm, I don't think this board was rated to go with that CPU. But if you intend on making it work, and contact ASUS Motherboard division at their 1-812 number and see if they know of a way to make it work or if they can come up with a BIOS to accomplish what you're intending to do. I'm not sure you'd be able to do it on your current board though unless they re-work a new BIOS to include the Sempron CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but one way to find out is check ASUS QVL for CPUs or whatever that's called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah Semprons are on the list of chips that work work this board.


----------



## Ceadderman

Alright cool. I didn't think Semprons would be included on the list but I went with the 955 to start with. I didn't think that it would though. That's what I get for thinking.









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

So I ran up to Micro Center and bought a 960 just to boot and flash the BIOS but once it booted with the 960 I was able to put the Semprons back in and boot. Pretty strange but it works now so whatever. I think I might fill the Dewar this weekend and do a few runs if I get time.


----------



## Gecko

Hi all. Is there any way to update/edit my entry in the CHIV Fomula list? The info next to my name is out dated. Any way to update? TIA


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> So I ran up to Micro Center and bought a 960 just to boot and flash the BIOS but once it booted with the 960 I was able to put the Semprons back in and boot. Pretty strange but it works now so whatever. I think I might fill the Dewar this weekend and do a few runs if I get time.


That is rather strange. It is good to hear that you got it working though.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Hi all. Is there any way to update/edit my entry in the CHIV Fomula list? The info next to my name is out dated. Any way to update? TIA


If you PM me I can edit your system. Please list all items as you'd like them to read.

Sorry to take so long, my account here has been having issues for the last week, but it's all better now.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*
> 
> I did a search & must be using the wrong keywords. My issue recently is with the SB850 frequently dropping a SSD at start up, & it has always been port 1. It used to be rebuildable on port 1, but now I have to swap SSD 1 with SSD 3 to get it to rebuild. Then it works fine for a while, but it's guaranteed to drop port 1 within a day or two. I have tried installing the latest drivers, but the results are the same. Is there an issue with the SB850 being flaky, or is this just a problem with my board?


I made a clone of my OS to a standard HD, then repaired & defragged it before cloning it back to the SSD array. I still had the issue 2-3 days later. I repeated the process, & then installed HD Sentinel. It was good for about 10 days when I accidentally hit the power button & shut it down. A couple of days later it happened again so I did the clone, fix, & clone process again. It's been fine for a week. I'm going to give it another couple of weeks before I can say that it appears fixed.


----------



## savage1987

How does BIOS print work? I thought this would be the best place to ask!!
I don't know how many times I've read my user manual to try to figure this out but it hasn't helped.

I think it would be my easiest option when it comes to getting assistance/advice with improving my overclock.

Thanks in advance,
Sam


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey folks I updated my rig from AMD to Intel, I dont know if anyone would be interested in buying a Croshair IV Extreme if so email me @ [email protected] . I still have the box it came in and most of all the parts . I also have a Phenom II 1090T im looking to sell I will do a good price if you get both.


----------



## NoGuru

Did this today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220
Anybody guess what CPU that is?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Did this today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220
> Anybody guess what CPU that is?


That would be an unlocked 960T.
That is rather nice considering that all are cores enabled.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> That would be an unlocked 960T.
> That is rather nice considering that all are cores enabled.


You got it


----------



## savage1987

No takers on my BIOS Print question??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Did this today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220
> Anybody guess what CPU that is?


Zambezi BABY!









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> How does BIOS print work? I thought this would be the best place to ask!!
> I don't know how many times I've read my user manual to try to figure this out but it hasn't helped.
> I think it would be my easiest option when it comes to getting assistance/advice with improving my overclock.
> Thanks in advance,
> Sam


I have no idea what you are talking about. Where is the option in the BIOS and what part of the book talks about it?


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. Where is the option in the BIOS and what part of the book talks about it?


Google suggests I may have been confused and reading about the CH V.

Is there any way then to collect and upload my BIOS OC data without taking a bunch of photos of the monitor?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Google suggests I may have been confused and reading about the CH V.
> Is there any way then to collect and upload my BIOS OC data without taking a bunch of photos of the monitor?


You have the OC profiles in the BIOS (located under "tools" menu). I have not bothered to use those myself so I am not sure if there is a way to access those from outside the BIOS though.


----------



## Mistral

In the Sabertooth BIOS You can save pics of the BIOS to a USB stick and view them in Windows by pressing F12 but it's not an option on the Crosshair IV.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Google suggests I may have been confused and reading about the CH V.
> Is there any way then to collect and upload my BIOS OC data without taking a bunch of photos of the monitor?


What I do is find or make a template and just print out a few and update them as you change settings. This also helps to see a pattern in what is working with your OC and what to stay away from.

Edit: don't erase your old settings, so you can see the patterns.


----------



## savage1987

Good idea, I'll work on that tonight.


----------



## savage1987

I have had some long-standing issues with my CH IV F board ever since I purchased it, particularly with crossfiring my 6870s. I've resorted to running the system with a single card and it has been 100% stable ever since. The supplier has said they are happy to look at the board if I send it back for testing/replacement, but I'd like to make one last-ditch effort to wipe the drivers for it and start again.

Trouble is, I don't really know the proper process.

Is it worth installing anything off the CD provided with the board itself or just download all required BIOS, drivers etc?

I've spent some time on overclock.net and the first post here has been quite helpful, particularly the download links.

I found the 3027 BIOS, some Lucid drivers I'm not sure if I even need on the Formula board, and I'm not sure what else I'll need!

If someone could give me a quick few pointers on how to approach this I'd be greatly appreciative. It's the last effort before RMA'ing it and being down a PC for weeks or months.

System is a Phenom II x4 955BE (@3.99GHz) running Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## NoGuru

Downloading any of the software is better then using the disk because you can get the latest. Here is a link to the CF IV http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&p=1&s=24

What are the issues you are having with Crossfire?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Downloading any of the software is better then using the disk because you can get the latest. Here is a link to the CF IV http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&p=1&s=24
> 
> What are the issues you are having with Crossfire?


They're being bottlenecked by the CPU.









I'm not sure why the need for 3027 since the 955 is covered long before 3027 was introduced. I've got 955 BE in my system. Would have to take a look to see what BIOS I am running but I know I don't have the 3*** series BIOS as one was Beta for Zambezi and the other one is a combination of FX and Phenom II CPUs' that were recently launched not to long ago. Wouldn't really do anyone with a 955 any good I'm afraid.









If haven't downloaded and installed 3*** series BIOS, I would recommend against it.









~Ceadder


----------



## savage1987

I'm currently on 1902 BIOS, stick with that??

I've read of BIOS updates on other boards allowing surprising overclock improvements, that's why the update.

Search my started threads for a headache read about my crossfire issues


----------



## Imprezzion

The 2002 BIOS gave me a tad more OC performance, managed to raise the freq of the CPU 100Mhz higher than with the 1902 BIOS.

Also, the 2002 gave me a LOT of extra RAM stability with OC'd RAM. Got a lot of room on the timings that i didn't have on 1902. Might just be my specific case but I found the 2002 BIOS a huge improvement.

I have a few things I'd like to ask as well to the people of this amazing club.

#1:
My RAM is 4x2GB high-voltage DDR3 Kingston hyperX which is 1.7-1.9v specified.
Stock settings are 1600C9-9-9-27 on 1.65v. I'm overclocking the RAM a lot cause they appear to be pretty much golden for cheap Kingstons. Currently on 1846Mhz with 8-8-8-20 timings. Perfectly stable with 1.72v. However, they should run 1.9v problem free cause on AMD you can go that high on the DRAM Volts and the dimms are specified for that voltage.
Here comes the problem: Any DRAM Voltage above 1.74v in the BIOS becomes unstable and above 1.80v the board refuses to POST...
How can I get the DRAM voltage to about 1.90v so I can try to push for ~1850C6/7 or 2000+C7/8 and why is it refusing those high DRAM Voltages?

#2:
What voltages should I adjust for getting the CR to 1T?
It will do 1T with 2 dimms but it isn't stable with 4 dimms. I've tried more DRAM Voltage but the issue above kicks in then. Slightly more CPU-NB or NB didn't do the trick either but I was quite conservative with the voltages. Running 3000Mhz NB with 1.28v CPU-NB and 1.225v NB. Pushed till 1.30v CPU-NB and 1.25v NB and even though it got better, it was never stable.
So, simply more volts on either of them or something else to adjust such as the ctrl ref dividers or dram ref voltage?

#3:
My CPU hit a freq wall at 4150Mhz cause 4200Mhz is imposible to stabilize even with 1.536v but the guy I bought the CPU from ran it perfectly prime 95 stable on a M4A89TD board on ~4300Mhz with 1.524v. It hardly even passes the boot with those settings here let alone be able to stresstest with it and his board should be inferior to the CHIV.
Temps aren't really a problem in Prime, LinX does heat it up pretty high, 64c CPU / 55c Cores in a 45 minute run on 1.512v, but Prime Blend on 1.536v reached only 59c CPU / 51c Cores after 60 minutes so even though it's high, it's well under the 62.7c limit.
CPU does get instable above the 65c so I thought that was it but it doesn't reach that before getting a crash / BSOD (usually a 0x01 IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL one).

Is my CPU just hitting a wall even though the other board would go much higher or am I or the board doing something wrong?

Aah that was one big hunk of text and I even did it from my phone, xperia arc hehe







I'm looking forward to some answers


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> They're being bottlenecked by the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the need for 3027 since the 955 is covered long before 3027 was introduced. I've got 955 BE in my system. Would have to take a look to see what BIOS I am running but I know I don't have the 3*** series BIOS as one was Beta for Zambezi and the other one is a combination of FX and Phenom II CPUs' that were recently launched not to long ago. Wouldn't really do anyone with a 955 any good I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If haven't downloaded and installed 3*** series BIOS, I would recommend against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Bottlenecked? by how much?

How far is the CPU overclocked? Too many unanswered questions to give any kind of answer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> They're being bottlenecked by the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the need for 3027 since the 955 is covered long before 3027 was introduced. I've got 955 BE in my system. Would have to take a look to see what BIOS I am running but I know I don't have the 3*** series BIOS as one was Beta for Zambezi and the other one is a combination of FX and Phenom II CPUs' that were recently launched not to long ago. Wouldn't really do anyone with a 955 any good I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If haven't downloaded and installed 3*** series BIOS, I would recommend against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottlenecked? by how much?
> 
> How far is the CPU overclocked? Too many unanswered questions to give any kind of answer.
Click to expand...

Yup. I'm not specifically suggesting bottleneck, but it could be anything from lack of usable power to overtaxing the CPU beyond its capability with the two cards and the overclock. Could be the voltage is too low as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Bottlenecked? by how much?
> How far is the CPU overclocked? Too many unanswered questions to give any kind of answer.


CPU is at 3.99GHz 24/7 stable, 1.425 Vcore.

I have had issues with the crossfire very early in the build, the newest piece of info I stumbled across is one slot running at x16 and the other only at x2, with fan control issues causing one card (which was already replaced under warranty and proceeded to do the same thing again) to act up. I don't even know what that means, which is why I want to refresh BIOS / drivers and if that doesn't work, RMA the board.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> CPU is at 3.99GHz 24/7 stable, 1.425 Vcore.
> I have had issues with the crossfire very early in the build, the newest piece of info I stumbled across is one slot running at x16 and the other only at x2, with fan control issues causing one card (which was already replaced under warranty and proceeded to do the same thing again) to act up. I don't even know what that means, which is why I want to refresh BIOS / drivers and if that doesn't work, RMA the board.


What slots did you use when running crossfire? Im asking this because on my board I noticed that the second PCIe slot is missing half of the electrical connectors making it a x8 slot even though it looks like a x16 slot.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> CPU is at 3.99GHz 24/7 stable, 1.425 Vcore.
> I have had issues with the crossfire very early in the build, the newest piece of info I stumbled across is one slot running at x16 and the other only at x2, with fan control issues causing one card (which was already replaced under warranty and proceeded to do the same thing again) to act up. I don't even know what that means, which is why I want to refresh BIOS / drivers and if that doesn't work, RMA the board.


Do a run of PCmark Vantage, that should tell you where your CPU and GPU sit in terms of bottleneck.

I'm pretty sure this board runs at 16X/8X in crossfire but maybe someone can verify this?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> CPU is at 3.99GHz 24/7 stable, 1.425 Vcore.
> I have had issues with the crossfire very early in the build, the newest piece of info I stumbled across is one slot running at x16 and the other only at x2, with fan control issues causing one card (which was already replaced under warranty and proceeded to do the same thing again) to act up. I don't even know what that means, which is why I want to refresh BIOS / drivers and if that doesn't work, RMA the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Do a run of PCmark Vantage, that should tell you where your CPU and GPU sit in terms of bottleneck.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this board runs at 16X/8X in crossfire but maybe someone can verify this?
Click to expand...

1st slot is 16x 2nd slot is 16/8x(16x if used as primary) and I think (off the top of my head) 3rd slot is 16/8x run as 16x in Crossfire. Run TriFire, 2nd and 3rd slots revert to 8x.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The 2002 BIOS gave me a tad more OC performance, managed to raise the freq of the CPU 100Mhz higher than with the 1902 BIOS.
> Also, the 2002 gave me a LOT of extra RAM stability with OC'd RAM. Got a lot of room on the timings that i didn't have on 1902. Might just be my specific case but I found the 2002 BIOS a huge improvement.
> I have a few things I'd like to ask as well to the people of this amazing club.
> #1:
> My RAM is 4x2GB high-voltage DDR3 Kingston hyperX which is 1.7-1.9v specified.
> Stock settings are 1600C9-9-9-27 on 1.65v. I'm overclocking the RAM a lot cause they appear to be pretty much golden for cheap Kingstons. Currently on 1846Mhz with 8-8-8-20 timings. Perfectly stable with 1.72v. However, they should run 1.9v problem free cause on AMD you can go that high on the DRAM Volts and the dimms are specified for that voltage.
> Here comes the problem: Any DRAM Voltage above 1.74v in the BIOS becomes unstable and above 1.80v the board refuses to POST...
> How can I get the DRAM voltage to about 1.90v so I can try to push for ~1850C6/7 or 2000+C7/8 and why is it refusing those high DRAM Voltages?
> #2:
> What voltages should I adjust for getting the CR to 1T?
> It will do 1T with 2 dimms but it isn't stable with 4 dimms. I've tried more DRAM Voltage but the issue above kicks in then. Slightly more CPU-NB or NB didn't do the trick either but I was quite conservative with the voltages. Running 3000Mhz NB with 1.28v CPU-NB and 1.225v NB. Pushed till 1.30v CPU-NB and 1.25v NB and even though it got better, it was never stable.
> So, simply more volts on either of them or something else to adjust such as the ctrl ref dividers or dram ref voltage?
> #3:
> My CPU hit a freq wall at 4150Mhz cause 4200Mhz is imposible to stabilize even with 1.536v but the guy I bought the CPU from ran it perfectly prime 95 stable on a M4A89TD board on ~4300Mhz with 1.524v. It hardly even passes the boot with those settings here let alone be able to stresstest with it and his board should be inferior to the CHIV.
> Temps aren't really a problem in Prime, LinX does heat it up pretty high, 64c CPU / 55c Cores in a 45 minute run on 1.512v, but Prime Blend on 1.536v reached only 59c CPU / 51c Cores after 60 minutes so even though it's high, it's well under the 62.7c limit.
> CPU does get instable above the 65c so I thought that was it but it doesn't reach that before getting a crash / BSOD (usually a 0x01 IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL one).
> Is my CPU just hitting a wall even though the other board would go much higher or am I or the board doing something wrong?
> Aah that was one big hunk of text and I even did it from my phone, xperia arc hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to some answers


I find adding a little HT and NB voltage make a big difference with my setup. You mentioned NB voltage but not HT. Might want to have a look at it.

A 3000MHz MB Freq with 4 slots full will definitely need more than 1.28v for CPU/NB. Maximum safe CPU/NB for a Thuban is same as Vcore 1.5 to 1.55v thou I've never seen more than 1.5 used. Depending on your chip/ram, you may not get 3000MHz stable at 1846MHz.

Just an example, my CPU/NB runs 1.46 in bios as my ram is also OC'd pretty hard.
My cores run a max of 37c with a 28 hour run of prime95. If you want to get to 4100 - 4200MHz you'll really see the benefits of getting wet and what that does for core temps. You can also add a fan in the right side cover (behind the mobo) which will drop temps a few degrees too.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> What slots did you use when running crossfire? Im asking this because on my board I noticed that the second PCIe slot is missing half of the electrical connectors making it a x8 slot even though it looks like a x16 slot.


As per the manual, 1 and 3. "_In CrossFireX mode, use the PCIe 2.0 x16_1 (red) and PCIe 2.0 x16_3 (red) slots for PCI Express x16 graphics cards to get better performance_". I seem to remember having problems with either card in slot 1. Currently I'm only running one card in slot 3 and it's 100% stable and fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Do a run of PCmark Vantage, that should tell you where your CPU and GPU sit in terms of bottleneck.
> I'm pretty sure this board runs at 16X/8X in crossfire but maybe someone can verify this?


I will post PCmark Vantage results up when I get them; it's downloading now. I just 3Dmark11'd it for curiosity's sake with these results. I'll leave that to you guys because I've no idea really how that stacks up


----------



## Game Addicted

hello i have an asus crosshair iv i want to change nb and sb thermal paste

can i use Noctua NT-H1??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Game Addicted*
> 
> hello i have an asus crosshair iv i want to change nb and sb thermal paste
> can i use Noctua NT-H1??


Of coarse, you can use any paste you want, no need for my permission


----------



## Imprezzion

NT-H1 is pretty high performance paste which is non-conductive. So it should be an ideal paste to use on NB, SB and GPU chips which have components close to them IF you do spill something.

When I get home i'll stomp that CPU-NB voltage to like 1.40-1.45v + HT and NB to 1.30v and try tweaking the CPU and DRAM some more. Mainboard and NB temps are amazingly low on my setup anyways as in 38/44c load.

Can't do LinX with that high a CPU-NB and vCore of 1.5v+ due to passing 65c then. But it'll do fine under Prime and honestly, temps in-game are so much lower it doesn't really matter anyways.


----------



## Ceadderman

G751 is the best for all chipsets and CPU imho. It's what I have on mine, but NT-H1 is good stuff too so if you don't have to spend money on it, it's good enough for Govment work.









Before pulling the HS though, make sure you have a Xacto knife or blade to cut out only the impressed part of the original TIM. This will help keep any exposed chips free of TIM. And only use a small dot of TIM since the chips are seriously small.









~Ceadder


----------



## Imprezzion

Meh my board or CPU keeps acting up... Thought I had it stable at 4.2Ghz, 2970Mhz NB and 1800Mhz RAM with 7-8-7-20-28-1T timings thanks to 1.40v CPU-NB, 1.30v HT and NB and 1.524v CPU vCore.
Ran Prime95 Blend for 2.5 hours, 60c CPU and 51c Cores max, no crashes. Thought it gave somewhat of an indication for stability you know so, Figured i'd play BF3 for a bit, 5 minutes later. bf3.exe game has stopped working. error. Try again, not even done loading yet, BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. Try to reboot and in my stubborn head try AGAIN, this time a BSOD after 10 minutes of playing with MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.

Still can't raise the DRAM voltage anywhere above 1.74v and CPU still won't run stable on 4200Mhz even if I drop everything else to stock by using 200x21.

Pretty disappointed still as the previous owner did 4300Mhz stable on it with a much cheaper ASUS 890FX board.


----------



## The Sandman

I wonder if it had that OC with all four slots filled?
Have you tried OCing with only two sticks?


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah I did try but it really doesn't matter in CPU OC. Only thing I noticed is that 2 dimms do 1T CR and that 4 won't.

EDIT: Just tried a simple 210x21 OC with 2 sticks of much lower clocked DRAM, NB at only 2520Mhz and HT at 2100Mhz. Also pumped it with pretty high voltages across the board to prevent the voltage from being the issue (1.20v NB, 1.25v HT, 1.74v DRAM, 1.50v CPU, 1.40v CPU-NB).

Wasn't even close to stable either... It's really pissing me off now haha.

But what I found even worse, after a reboot with my last stable settings an old problem i've had a long time ago popped back up. The system would hang on the POST after the drive initiation with only press ths key to do that messeges at the bottom of the screen occasionally.

When it does pass that and it boots the LLC is going totally balistic and my vCore goes anywhere from 1.49v to 1.68v under idle. Load is even worse and the system would crash immediatly due to voltages ranging from 1.30v to as high as 1.72v. Voltage in the BIOS also wildly fluctuates.

The ONLY way to fix this is to use the CLR_CMOS switch and completely re-do the BIOS settings from the basics.

Anyone had this before or is this just another sign that my board isn't quite 100%...


----------



## rush2049

Have a question for the guru's that lurk these waters....
(oh and while I am posting I added myself to the club, been a phantom member for a while)

Ok so here is my current settings:

1055T @ 4ghz with 1.4625 Vcore 1.228125 CPU/NB
NB @ 2800mhz with 1.225 Vcore
HT @ 2800mhz with 1.2 Vcore (I get better benches with my 590 at higher HT speed)

Now the question is with LLC on FULL for both CPU and NB my voltages go like this:

CPU 1.4625 in bios -> 1.5/1.512 with Prime95
CPU/NB 1.228125 in bios -> 1.27 with Prime95

Would I be better to raise the bios setting and lower LLC???
I am stable 24 hour prime right now, but should I fiddle more to get lower temps?

I am only on air with a Scythe Mugen 2, my temps idle are 21C (awesome i know), and loaded are 53C.

Also with all that said, would raising my CPU/NB volts or my NB volts help me get a higher FSB?
I can't go over 280 no matter what the resulting speeds are.
Also with all that said, would raising my CPU/NB volts or my NB volts help me get a better ram overclock?


----------



## NoGuru

Just did this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923

LLC is very controversial, I think if you are not loading the PC a lot it's better to use Full but if you are running 80+% a lot maybe use 50% LLC or less.


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Just did this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923
> 
> LLC is very controversial, I think if you are not loading the PC a lot it's better to use Full but if you are running 80+% a lot maybe use 50% LLC or less.


nice speed / holy voltage, I wish I had access to cooling methods to do that sort of stuff.... I need to get a job doing overclocking.... lol


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> ...
> 1055T @ 4ghz with 1.4625 Vcore 1.228125 CPU/NB
> NB @ 2800mhz with 1.225 Vcore
> HT @ 2800mhz with 1.2 Vcore (I get better benches with my 590 at higher HT speed)
> 
> Now the question is with LLC on FULL for both CPU and NB my voltages go like this:
> 
> CPU 1.4625 in bios -> 1.5/1.512 with Prime95
> CPU/NB 1.228125 in bios -> 1.27 with Prime95
> 
> Would I be better to raise the bios setting and lower LLC???
> I am stable 24 hour prime right now, but should I fiddle more to get lower temps?
> ...
> idle are 21C, and loaded are 53C.
> ...


Ok so I fiddled some more. I got it 4 hour stable with prime95 with the following (fairly sure it will be 24hour, but I don't feel like waiting for that right now)

With LLC set on 50% for the cpu:
CPU 1.496875 in bios -> 1.465/1.468 with Prime95

idle temp is now 24C and loaded is 49C

So basically it went from a .05 delta to a -.03 delta on the voltages.
And temps went from 28C delta to a 25C delta.....

Too bad there isn't a setting between 50% and 100% for LLC on this board.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Just did this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923
> 
> LLC is very controversial, I think if you are not loading the PC a lot it's better to use Full but if you are running 80+% a lot maybe use 50% LLC or less.










Holy hellothere!!! What are you cooling with? Water chiller or straight water?









~Ceadder


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there, need some help since Im checking high NB temperatures on my CHIVE, playing BatmanAC or BF3 or MW3 the NB gets up to 60º. Is it ok, the NB is on stock frequencies and voltages, I only got a little OC by DOCP, memories set to 2000mhz, 250 fsb x 16 (4.0ghz), all at stock voltages, memories 1.55. I think its kind of high, could be a bad thermal pad, what should I do?, anyone having same temps on a CHIVE?.


----------



## Ceadderman

If that were a Formula I'd say to do the NB fix since max shouldn't go beyond 54c which is what I run when I'm folding and gaming at the same time. Hottest I've gotten it was 58c but that was on one of the hottest days of the year during the Summer. I saw the temp level out there and made the decision to shut down the game(Civ V) before it caused some damage to the NB.

It may be in your best interest to check under the heatsink if the fan isn't disconnected. It may just be that the TIM has somehow lost contact with either the chip or the HS. Not knowing what max temp on the CIVE's NB, I can't say much more than that.









~Ceadder


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If that were a Formula I'd say to do the NB fix since max shouldn't go beyond 54c which is what I run when I'm folding and gaming at the same time. Hottest I've gotten it was 58c but that was on one of the hottest days of the year during the Summer. I saw the temp level out there and made the decision to shut down the game(Civ V) before it caused some damage to the NB.
> It may be in your best interest to check under the heatsink if the fan isn't disconnected. It may just be that the TIM has somehow lost contact with either the chip or the HS. Not knowing what max temp on the CIVE's NB, I can't say much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


THX, tomorrow ill be making some arrangements to my rig since my "new" H100 came with a bad and noisy PUMP! ***. Yes my old TT Frio made better performance on Prime95 High profile, Im really pissed it was my first corsair product and I was really excited, I was thinking "Oh now the temps will be lower and ill be trying to push further" crap that. Going back to my TT Frio, and getting my money back or whatever corsair wants to give me back.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## NoGuru

I have been busy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232696


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I have been busy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232696


Nice overclocks! 

How do get your CH4F board to able run so high HT reference clock? My board always struggle terribly above 320Mhz no matter what I do.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Nice overclocks!
> How do get your CH4F board to able run so high HT reference clock? My board always struggle terribly above 320Mhz no matter what I do.


You mean FSB? Just tweaking and cold. I was running at -190c


----------



## DrSwizz

[quote name="NoGuru" url="/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11740#post_16377748"] You mean FSB? Just tweaking and cold. I was running at -190c :thumb:[/quote] Really? I suppose I must be unlucky and gotten a weak motherboard then.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Really? I suppose I must be unlucky and gotten a weak motherboard then.


Calm down boy. Unless you are saying you cant do that on LN2 I'd say dont be worried about it. He had his board under LN2 to keep it nice and cool.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Calm down boy. Unless you are saying you cant do that on LN2 I'd say dont be worried about it. He had his board under LN2 to keep it nice and cool.


Please don't call me "boy", it is not a nice thing to say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> You mean FSB? Just tweaking and cold. I was running at -190c


Did you really cool the motherboard with LN2 too? I guess that explains it then.

Edit:

I almost forgot to mention that I had another encounter with the core unlocking bug again.

This time it happened when I swapped CPU and had core unlocking enabled. The system booted alright one time and I made some changes in the BIOS, but left the unlocker untouched. After I rebooted the system the motherboard appeared to be completely dead. I had to remove the battery to get system up & running again (ordinary BIOS reset does not work!).


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha, that would definitely be an Oops.



At least you had a fix so it ends up Whew.









~Ceadder


----------



## Imprezzion

Has anyone else ever had their LLC go completely bonkers? Happened like 3-4 times over the past few months here that when just randomly tweaking stuff out of nowhere, usually after adjusting CPU VDDA above 2.60v, my LLC started going bonkers and left me with a vcore wildly fluctuating between 1.48v and 1.72v while the BIOS had 1.475v set.

A CMOS reset does fix it, but just manually setting everything to stock does not. ONLY a CMOS reset works...


----------



## Ceadderman

Can't say as I recall that ever happening with mine. Though I did have some fluctuation early on in my 3.3v or 5v power. For some reason power just tanked but not so much as to crap out the board. Only reason I knew it happened was cause I had my PC Probe II set on sound. Damned alarm went off when I had my Headphones on gaming in the middle of the night. That damned Klaxon oogah bout had me in the ceiling. Woulda had to get a drywall hammer to get my fingers an toes out of it.









~Ceadder


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there nice ppl, I had removed the Heat Sink on the CHIVE to find that the thermal pads on the NB and SB where dry!, so I decided to remove them, and clean with Removal Compound Artic Silver 2 bottles, then aplied Noctua TIM and the temperatures from the NB where 57º idle!. Is it normal?, I havent had any crashes or bsods, so I think Im having a high NB temperature without solution. I re-checked if the NB fan blower was functioning and yes it does work. I think I would have to live with that. Let me tell you that the HS on the CHIVE is crap! XD. That NB blower is useless!.


----------



## Imprezzion

57c idle is way too hot.
My NB with the stock pads doesn't even hit 50c load with 1.25v on it.

Idle should be high 30's low 40's.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that's too hot. Remove the HS again and check to see what the TIM looks like. You might have either put too little TIM on there or the standoffs are too long. Hard to believe that the CIVE has a standoff issue but it's possible.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Does the NB use thermal pads? If yes and they get removed there wont be no contact between the HS and the NB which will cause overheating.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Does the NB use thermal pads? If yes and they get removed there wont be no contact between the HS and the NB which will cause overheating.


The NB has the same yellow waxy TIM as the Formula does. He was already having a problem before he removed it.









~Ceadder


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Does the NB use thermal pads? If yes and they get removed there wont be no contact between the HS and the NB which will cause overheating.


I have accidentally done this on a laptop before.

Where do we buy thermal pads from, and are they cheap?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Does the NB use thermal pads? If yes and they get removed there wont be no contact between the HS and the NB which will cause overheating.
> 
> 
> 
> I have accidentally done this on a laptop before.
> 
> Where do we buy thermal pads from, and are they cheap?
Click to expand...

Well you can use regular TIM on them. The pad you have to worry about is the Mosfet pad. Should be able to separate it from the Mosfets without tearing it but it's something to watch out for.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11654/thr-87/Fujipoly_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_15_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud


----------



## headmixer

Hey Gang,

I put an FX8150 on my C4F.

After some basic tweeking, It has been Folding 24/7 at 4.2Ghz for over a month.

Not a hitch, are a hiccups.


----------



## Ceadderman

What's your PPD like HM?









~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> What's your PPD like HM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hard to say.

Got three rigs folding 24/7.

Haven't tried to isolate one from the other.

Sig Rig C5F/8150 24/7
2nd Rig C4F/8150 24/7
3rd Rig M3N HT Deluxe/1090T 24/7

The C4 and C5 rigs run fairly even.

Believe it are not, the 1090T runs a pretty close second.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone know how the Amd Sata 6 chipset on the CHIV compares with Intel P67/Z68 ? I read an article that said Amd sata 6 (Marvel controller) sucks donkey balls compared to Intel on Sata 6 SSDs. Heres the link:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-3-pro-review/13


----------



## Imprezzion

Might be me but I see no link









And I have absolutely nothing negative to say about AMD's SATA-6 on this board.
The ROM is easy to use and boots very fast and the performance is beast with my cheap OCZ Agiity 3 SSD. Samsungs SpinPoint F3 500GB also performs VERY good in RAID-0 but it doesn't use the full SATA-6 capacity ofcourse.

However, as far as I know the CHIV has a native 890FX on-chip SATA-6 controller or am I wrong there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> What's your PPD like HM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say.
> 
> Got three rigs folding 24/7.
> 
> Haven't tried to isolate one from the other.
> 
> Sig Rig C5F/8150 24/7
> 2nd Rig C4F/8150 24/7
> 3rd Rig M3N HT Deluxe/1090T 24/7
> 
> The C4 and C5 rigs run fairly even.
> 
> Believe it are not, the 1090T runs a pretty close second.
Click to expand...

Have you tried disabling the Power Saving features on the C5F? I'm pretty sure this is a pointless question but one that I thought I would ask anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have you tried disabling the Power Saving features on the C5F? I'm pretty sure this is a pointless question but one that I thought I would ask anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yep


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. I've heard 1090 is better but I think there is a fixable reason for this. Of course we all know there really is no specific application written to take advantage of the new CPU. Although Folding is one application it seems to do well at.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Anyone know where the latest chipset drivers are kept? I suppose Asus support site but they never update them..

Thanks.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone know where the latest chipset drivers are kept? I suppose Asus support site but they never update them..
> Thanks.


AMDs catalyst driver package contains some drivers + there is separate catalyst driver package for the SB.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> AMDs catalyst driver package contains some drivers + there is separate catalyst driver package for the SB.


I just updated to the latest AMD drivers from their site and now my AS SSD 4K64Thrd score dropped from 100 mb/s to 20mb/s!


----------



## rush2049

This is the only page I know about for the latest drivers: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

Is there another driver I am missing?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I just updated to the latest AMD drivers from their site and now my AS SSD 4K64Thrd score dropped from 100 mb/s to 20mb/s!


I had to disable Cache Buffer Flusher, and than checked and found NCQ was not enabled on one of the SSDs by default for some reason (Thanks Sean!) after setting up my drives.

What I had, sounds very similar to what you're seeing. Here's a side by side snip of default install, disabling cache buffer flusher and than after enabling NCQ. It's very easy to see the increases.


----------



## savage1987

Having trouble with crossfire on this board again..


----------



## FabioMC

Hi all. Sorry for my english. I have a problem that is happening again. I Have a crosshair IV formula + 1090T + 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 1.65V. They were working fine but suddendly only 4GB is recognized. I raised the cpu/nb voltage before and that solved the problem. But now nothing I do seems to work. I removed my mobo from the case and let only the vga + mems + cpu and no luck. I'm using an H70 Cooler. Any ideas ? Thanks for all.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Having trouble with crossfire on this board again..


Have you tried re-setting the CMOS and re-installing the drivers? Not sure if that will clear up your issue but it might be worth a try. But before you do that also try uninstalling your 2nd card, running it with 1 card to check if maybe it's a GPU issue and not a Mainboard one. If one works swap it out for the other one. It could also be that one of your GPU cards is the Alpha dog as it were and isn't liking being a follower? Just some random thoughts on the issue I guess.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabioMC*
> 
> Hi all. Sorry for my english. I have a problem that is happening again. I Have a crosshair IV formula + 1090T + 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 1.65V. They were working fine but suddendly only 4GB is recognized. I raised the cpu/nb voltage before and that solved the problem. But now nothing I do seems to work. I removed my mobo from the case and let only the vga + mems + cpu and no luck. I'm using an H70 Cooler. Any ideas ? Thanks for all.


Try removing 2 sticks and getting the system to POST. If it passes with the first 2 try the other two. It could be that you can't have more than two sticks if you are OC'ing. It was one reason why I sold my Doms and picked up 2x4Gb, so I could still run 8Gb and OC. You'll find out if you have a faulty stick in the process of working out your problem. Assuming you're running Win 7 and OC'ing of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have you tried re-setting the CMOS and re-installing the drivers? Not sure if that will clear up your issue but it might be worth a try. But before you do that also try uninstalling your 2nd card, running it with 1 card to check if maybe it's a GPU issue and not a Mainboard one. If one works swap it out for the other one. It could also be that one of your GPU cards is the Alpha dog as it were and isn't liking being a follower? Just some random thoughts on the issue I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try removing 2 sticks and getting the system to POST. If it passes with the first 2 try the other two. It could be that you can't have more than two sticks if you are OC'ing. It was one reason why I sold my Doms and picked up 2x4Gb, so I could still run 8Gb and OC. You'll find out if you have a faulty stick in the process of working out your problem. Assuming you're running Win 7 and OC'ing of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


With 2 sticks it works fine. But they were just fine with 4 sticks. Dunno what happened. I tried with all settings (default/oc).


----------



## tlminh

Hey guys, quick question, I am about to install the antec 620 cooler onto my CHIVE mobo.

I will be removing the stock CPU heatsink bracket in the front, do I have to remove the rear bracket as well or does the antec rear bracket go over the stock rear bracket?

(the metal plate on the back of the mobo behind the cpu, i am ASSUMING this is the rear bracket for the heatsink and it has nothing to do with the CPU itself)


----------



## FabioMC

Anyone can help me ??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, I am about to install the antec 620 cooler onto my CHIVE mobo.
> I will be removing the stock CPU heatsink bracket in the front, do I have to remove the rear bracket as well or does the antec rear bracket go over the stock rear bracket?
> (the metal plate on the back of the mobo behind the cpu, i am ASSUMING this is the rear bracket for the heatsink and it has nothing to do with the CPU itself)


You should be able to run the stock back plate without issue, and yes that would be the correct (Has to do with HS not CPU). Prevents warping the mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabioMC*
> 
> Anyone can help me ??


As ceaderman says, trying to OC 4 Dimms will not produce as good of results as if only two are used, and sometimes you will see a OC that has been 24 hr prime95 stable need an adjustment. I've witnessed this myself. I have to ask thou, how stable was your system? How tested? Could be a windows thing due to corruption from a bad OC, been there and done that too lol.

I'll try to help you solve the issue. Run some prime95 (get the right version 32/x64) and let us know how prime95 fails. It'll be either a BSOD or a "Worker Has Failed" error. Maybe some freezing?


----------



## davidm71

Sometimes my ch-4 formula does not start or post or sync the monitor as the red led on the mothboard stops on 'cpu'. Weird thing is if i hit the reset button she starts all the way up. So i was wondering if anyone would mind commenting on what it could be?

Thankz.


----------



## The Sandman

Have you removed/installed or changed anything?
Which CPU and bios are you running?

I've heard of things like this turning out to be either bad CPU socket contact which was simply remedied by R+R and inspect for anything odd or as odd as it may sound, I believe a few had found a bent pin by surprise as they were always careful when installing. You probably already know this, just something to watch for.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have you removed/installed or changed anything?
> Which CPU and bios are you running?
> I've heard of things like this turning out to be either bad CPU socket contact which was simply remedied by R+R and inspect for anything odd or as odd as it may sound, I believe a few had found a bent pin by surprise as they were always careful when installing. You probably already know this, just something to watch for.


I'm using the latest non-beta bios and I haven't messed with the cpu socket area in two years. One month ago I upgraded the ram to Corsair 2x4gb Vengence ram 7-8-7-20 timings. Didn't notice any problems. Then I installed a SSD 6gb/sec drive only to remove it as my current ssd raid array benched slighly faster. Then I changed the monitor hookup from hdmi to dvi and this is when I noticed this issue.

I swapped the old hdmi monitor back and am using it now and it booted up from cold no problems this morning. But this has always been a possessed system with problems as far as I can remember. Never could handle triple 6970 crossfire without freezing and locking up. So I put those video cards into an X58 rig where they're happy and stable. Have a single 9800GT in there now and if I put a second nvidia gpu type card in the second or third pci-e slot it just wont post. So not sure if this a video card issue.

Funny thing is that I spoke with Asus tech support about the two video card issue and they said its an AMD chipset board and prefers AMD cards. I was trying to get multi monitors going with the second gpu nevermind sli which I know just doesn't work not with out mods. But this board has been one of the finickiest boards I've ever used since my old 680i board from years ago!

Thanks.


----------



## FabioMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You should be able to run the stock back plate without issue, and yes that would be the correct (Has to do with HS not CPU). Prevents warping the mobo.
> As ceaderman says, trying to OC 4 Dimms will not produce as good of results as if only two are used, and sometimes you will see a OC that has been 24 hr prime95 stable need an adjustment. I've witnessed this myself. I have to ask thou, how stable was your system? How tested? Could be a windows thing due to corruption from a bad OC, been there and done that too lol.
> I'll try to help you solve the issue. Run some prime95 (get the right version 32/x64) and let us know how prime95 fails. It'll be either a BSOD or a "Worker Has Failed" error. Maybe some freezing?


I had prime 24h stable with 4 sticks. Now only 4gb is recognized in BIOS (newest) in the older BIOS the system doesn't post with 4 sticks (did before). I removed the mobo for eliminating the bent pin possibility but the problem persists this time


----------



## Mr Frosty

Was Bulldozer support ever added to these?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Was Bulldozer support ever added to these?


Yep, it supports BD.


----------



## tlminh

Does anyone know anything about hydralogix updating their drivers? There have been no updates in almost 1 year, no testing with MW3, BF3 or Batman Arkham city or other games. While I don't use the chip yet, it is something I wanted to look into, but if there is limited support, i might just move my 560ti card to a different mobo and replace it with AMDs running crossfire


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> Does anyone know anything about hydralogix updating their drivers? There have been no updates in almost 1 year, no testing with MW3, BF3 or Batman Arkham city or other games. While I don't use the chip yet, it is something I wanted to look into, but if there is limited support, *i might just move my 560ti card to a different mobo and replace it with AMDs running crossfire*


That's probably for the best. The only way people run NVidia on this board is to run the Hack.









~Ceadder


----------



## Imprezzion

Still quite curious why my CHIVF won't POST with a DRAM voltage higher then 1.73250v in BIOS. Sometimes it POSTs with 1.75000 but it's very unstable then.

I wanna run something like 1.86-1.90v cause my DIMMs are certifies for operation at 1.7~1.9v.

Right now i'm doing 1850Mhz 8-8-8-20-28-2T at 1.73250v but i wanna do 2000+ C8 or this with at least 7-7-7-20-27. Need a lot more vDIMM for that but it won't...

Tried with 1-2-3 and 4 DIMMs, no difference.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That's probably for the best. The only way people run NVidia on this board is to run the Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You are talking about running SLI right? What is this hack you speak of?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> You are talking about running SLI right? What is this hack you speak of?


I believe this is what ceaderman was referring too http://www.overclock.net/t/670810/howto-sli-on-a-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx-compatible-1-0-final-released


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup that's what I'm talking about. Formula doesn't have NVidia/Intel chips on them. Since they don't, if you want to run NVidia SLi on it you have perform the "hack" to get it to work porperly.









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Oh wow, I completely forgot that you need a hack to run SLI. Thanks for the reminder







+ to both of you.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that's the problem with the AM3 and prior boards, need tha hack.









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah that's the problem with the AM3 and prior boards, need tha hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah but even my EP45-UD3P socket 775 needed the hack for it to work.
I never run two cards though, would rather just upgrade to one good single.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah that's the problem with the AM3 and prior boards, need tha hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but even my EP45-UD3P socket 775 needed the hack for it to work.
> I never run two cards though, would rather just upgrade to one good single.
Click to expand...

AM3 and prior boards.









The current Intel and AMD boards don't have this problem because AMD and Intel played nice with the chipsets.









~Ceadder


----------



## Imprezzion

I tried it with my M4A79T Deluxe 790FX+SB750 board.
Ran a 9800GX2 Quad-SLI setup fine with minimal modding.

Dunno about my CHIV but I don't think there's much of a change. I'm running dual HD6950's unlocked now but maaaaybe I wanna try nVidia's new series cards when it comes out, and going for 2 of the cards that are just a tad faster then my HD6950's.


----------



## tlminh

Just looking to see if I am going in the right direction

I have never overclocked anything before in my life, I am not a computer guy (family practice doctor), just picking up a new hobby during winter

I am overclocking in BIOS,
All I did was change the AI overclock to manual, put my CPU multiplier to 17.5, BUS speed (?) at 205 for a clock of 3.6GHZ
I saved this profile in the BIOS under CMOS profile (?) so if it fails, I can always go back to stock, or to a previously stable overclock profile
I will run Prime95 for 24 hours to see if my system is stable, using blend test (btw, about 30 min of this testing, my temp is holding stead at 46-47 per coretemp)

Q1 Is my terminology correct or do I sound like a fool?
Q2 The only thing I am touching so far is my CPU multiplier and the BUS speed. When I max that out, I slowly increase the voltage? My cut off will be temps in the high 50s after running prime95

RAM overclocking isn't even in my thought process yet

BTW, my idle stock temps per coretemp ~28-29, this is with my Antec Kuhler 620
Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> Just looking to see if I am going in the right direction
> I have never overclocked anything before in my life, I am not a computer guy (family practice doctor), just picking up a new hobby during winter
> I am overclocking in BIOS,
> All I did was change the AI overclock to manual, put my CPU multiplier to 17.5, BUS speed (?) at 205 for a clock of 3.6GHZ
> I saved this profile in the BIOS under CMOS profile (?) so if it fails, I can always go back to stock, or to a previously stable overclock profile
> I will run Prime95 for 24 hours to see if my system is stable, using blend test (btw, about 30 min of this testing, my temp is holding stead at 46-47 per coretemp)
> Q1 Is my terminology correct or do I sound like a fool?
> Q2 The only thing I am touching so far is my CPU multiplier and the BUS speed. When I max that out, I slowly increase the voltage? My cut off will be temps in the high 50s after running prime95
> RAM overclocking isn't even in my thought process yet
> BTW, my idle stock temps per coretemp ~28-29, this is with my Antec Kuhler 620
> Thanks


Welcome! You're doing fine, it really doesn't matter as we've all been there before ourselves lol.

Your goal sounds very doable but... the way to get there might need a little change. Give this http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide a good study as it'll contain tons of "How Too" OC info, plus gives you a real good path to follow. Ive seen a few other guides but this one still has the most info with explanations of why things are done in an order. You'd be better off with a simple CPU only OC to get your feet wet. This than gives you a base voltage and temp to work from when raising the Ref Clock. This needs to be done in two different stages, not combined.There's a more complete explanation in the link above, but feel free to post back any questions that come up!

I'd start by manually entering the manufactures specs for your Dram (freq, voltage and timings).
I notice your running 16GBs of ram, something to remember is 2 x 8GBs = X voltage while 4 x 4GB sticks will require X+ ( a little more due to using all four Dimms). This will be the same with CPU/NB voltage. All I'm saying here is your setup may require a little more than say a setup running only 2 Dimms.


----------



## Fluffypawns

hi all

im new to building my own gaming pc i have a problem on choosing the ideal motherboard for my self . iv been looking at the asus crosshair v formula / the asus crosshair v formula thunderbolt and asus crosshair v formula extreme. i really need some advice on what would be better for gaming , im looking at getting a 8 core pros AMD but willing to go intel if better money is a issue so im limited to what i can buy. as you can tell im a noob


----------



## Ceadderman

Well we do have an Official Crosshair V group. You're probably better off looking there. This is the Crosshair IV group, and while there are CVF owners here, you're better off there for more experience on a member to member basis.









Personally if you want a UEFI board, I would say to get one. I love this generation of board, but if someone were to come here bearing gifts I wouldn't hesitate to jump on a UEFI board.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffypawns*
> 
> hi all
> im new to building my own gaming pc i have a problem on choosing the ideal motherboard for my self . iv been looking at the asus crosshair v formula / the asus crosshair v formula thunderbolt and asus crosshair v formula extreme. i really need some advice on what would be better for gaming , im looking at getting a 8 core pros AMD but willing to go intel if better money is a issue so im limited to what i can buy. as you can tell im a noob


There is no Crosshair Formula V Extreme, do you mean the Crosshair IV formula Extreme. I don't think Intel have an 8 core at the moment. Purely from a gaming point of view Intel CPU's are probably better, i2500/i2600.


----------



## piranhamoose

So, i finally get another gtx 460 1gb for sli. YAAAAY! NOT!

Last week, I decided to sli the 460's in my sig rig. the TX650 only comes with 2x 6 pin gpu power cords, so i use 2x 6 pin adapters to power the sli set up. As most people in here know, the adapters are 2x molex to 6 pin. I attached 1 adapter to the molex cable (4 molex connectors on 1 cable) from psu and 1 adapter to the sata cable from the psu using a sata to molex adapter. I attached 1 adapter to the sata cable because per my cable management, I was only left with 1 more free molex cable attachment from the psu.

So I power up the pc and it powers up for a split second then dies! F&%$!! I try to power it up a couple more times and no dice. I reset jumpers, clears cmos and still no go. I attach another known working psu and nothing. I test the TX 650 with another pc and it still works! I test the SSD and HDD and they're both fried! Not too concerned about the SSD, as it was my OS drive. But, the HDD has all my data. I tried everything to revive the HDD, including replacing the fried PCB with another one from an identical drive, it did spin and click, but that's as far as it went. So I've ordered another PCB for the HDD and I hope it works so I can retrieve all my data. So off goes the Crosshair IV Formula, the TX 650 and M4 SSD to RMA land. The psu still works but I'm afraid it was the cause of the overvoltage surge which fried the mobo, the ssd and the hdd.

I have no idea what could have caused the overvoltage. Could it have been a short from all the adapters that I was using? I can't figure it out, other than the psu failing somehow. Has this happened to anyone else?

Motherboard, SSD and HDD fried! Fortunately, the ram, cpu, and gpu's are ok. So, I've now built a new 2600k system (sorry AMD, but I wanted to see what the fuss was all about. And holy crap! I'm very happy with my sandy bridge build) So, the 1090T needs a new home, as well as the RMA'd Crosshair IV Formula (expected to arrive this week) and Corsair TX 650 (expected to arrive next week).


----------



## Ceadderman

I just used PSU calculator. The reason nothing works is cause you hit the Wattage brick wall of your PSU. I don't know what you run for RAM beside the brand so I went with the safe bet of 2x2GB. I also used another 7200 HDD to account for your SSD. Total wattage needed was 739w.

Now this doesn't mean you fried anything yet. It just means your Graphics cards weren't working. Unless you actually smoked your system, I think you might try pulling the extra card and reset the rest. Try running it as you originally built it and go from there before RMA'ing anything. Even if I were to be able to account for the SSD you'd still be over the ability of your PSU to run it all.









~Ceadder


----------



## piranhamoose

I did all that. I took the mobo out of the case and tried to run it with just the ram, cpu and heatsink. I tried it with both the TX650 and an Antec 750 pulled from another working pc. Nothing... didn't even spin the heatsink fans. And both the SSD and HDD were tested on another working pc along with other working HDD's laying around. Ive also read up on whether the TX 650 could handle the load, from testimonials, forum posts, different psu calculators. And last but not least, OCN's Phaedrus, the PSU guru around here. I respect that guy. Very knowledgeable regarding PSU's. (Some self proclaimed gurus around here are not very knowledgeable)

All the working components.... RAM, GPU's, dvd drive and heatsink/fans are now in my sandy bridge build working flawlessly with a 2600k, ASUS P8Z68 V-Pro/Gen 3 mobo, HX 750 psu. So I now have a new Crosshair IV Formula (RMA replacement), and A new TX 650 (RMA replacement) which should arrive soon :AHEM: :AHEM: :COUGH: COUGH:


----------



## bluefire808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> This is the only page I know about for the latest drivers: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx
> Is there another driver I am missing?


is this the latest driver for the Crosshair Formula IV from ASUS ? on ASUS.com the chipset driver they have is old and i think i need to update my chipset driver so i can properly use my asus 7970 card. any response would be amazingly apreciated. i didnt know if i was aloud to install a chipset driver from AMD.com on my ASUS made MOBO.....Thanks guys!

-- EDIT the chipset driver im using is from 2010.04.01 and its VERSION AMD Chipset Driver V3.0.762.0 for Windows XP 32/64bit & Vista 32/64bit & Windows7 32/64bit.(WHQL)

i cant beleive my chipset driver is from 2010.. it has to be out of date right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranhamoose*
> 
> I did all that. I took the mobo out of the case and tried to run it with just the ram, cpu and heatsink. I tried it with both the TX650 and an Antec 750 pulled from another working pc. Nothing... didn't even spin the heatsink fans. And both the SSD and HDD were tested on another working pc along with other working HDD's laying around. Ive also read up on whether the TX 650 could handle the load, from testimonials, forum posts, different psu calculators. And last but not least, OCN's Phaedrus, the PSU guru around here. I respect that guy. Very knowledgeable regarding PSU's. (Some self proclaimed gurus around here are not very knowledgeable)
> 
> All the working components.... RAM, GPU's, dvd drive and heatsink/fans are now in my sandy bridge build working flawlessly with a 2600k, ASUS P8Z68 V-Pro/Gen 3 mobo, HX 750 psu. So I now have a new Crosshair IV Formula (RMA replacement), and A new TX 650 (RMA replacement) which should arrive soon :AHEM: :AHEM: :COUGH: COUGH:


Sell that TX650 and upgrade to an 850. I have nothin but love for Corsair PSUs'. I only say this if your intent is to run 460s' in SLi.









Not to poo poo Phaedrus knowledge, but I just can't see a 650w PSU running 739w of equipment. Given that the 650 is Bronze 80 rated that means it's able to Run up to 520w nonstop. Do you see the huge discrepancy in wattage? That's 210w unaccounted for. That's a pretty wide performance gap. An I'm being more than generous with the math here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluefire808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> This is the only page I know about for the latest drivers: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx
> Is there another driver I am missing?
> 
> 
> 
> is this the latest driver for the Crosshair Formula IV from ASUS ? on ASUS.com the chipset driver they have is old and i think i need to update my chipset driver so i can properly use my asus 7970 card. any response would be amazingly apreciated. i didnt know if i was aloud to install a chipset driver from AMD.com on my ASUS made MOBO.....Thanks guys!
> 
> -- EDIT the chipset driver im using is from 2010.04.01 and its VERSION AMD Chipset Driver V3.0.762.0 for Windows XP 32/64bit & Vista 32/64bit & Windows7 32/64bit.(WHQL)
> 
> i cant beleive my chipset driver is from 2010.. it has to be out of date right?
Click to expand...

Go to ASUS.com and look up the Board in their Motherboard list. The most up to date Chipset drivers will be there.









If not, either email them or give them a call and make a request









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Im trying not to jump the fence and buy an SSD... But in case I do buy an SSD I have a question.
I currently have a 2 HDD's RAID 0 setup, so cause of this my Bios ports from 1-4 are in RAID, can I run an M4 this way and still have TRIM and everything an SSD requires with AHCI in RAID?
Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Im trying not to jump the fence and buy an SSD... But in case I do buy an SSD I have a question.
> I currently have a 2 HDD's RAID 0 setup, so cause of this my Bios ports from 1-4 are in RAID, can I run an M4 this way and still have TRIM and everything an SSD requires with AHCI in RAID?
> Thanks


I don't have SSD so take this with a grain of salt, but I do believe that you can run SSD anywhere 1-6 with RAID installed. If not I would say to run it on 5 or 6 and set those apart from RAID.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Im trying not to jump the fence and buy an SSD... But in case I do buy an SSD I have a question.
> I currently have a 2 HDD's RAID 0 setup, so cause of this my Bios ports from 1-4 are in RAID, can I run an M4 this way and still have TRIM and everything an SSD requires with AHCI in RAID?
> Thanks


Yes it'll run just fine. I have two SSDs in Raid 0 and two HDDs in Raid 0 all on ports 1-4 and boy do they kick azz lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think he's meaning in Single SSD mode not ganged. It's probably not an issue but since I don't have one I can't be sure.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Sorry, I should have posted better info, what can I say dinner was on the table lol. Again sorry.

The SSD requires AHCI simply set bios for 1-4 in AHCI and it's up to you weather or not you want to install another Raid array or just run one SSD.

For those on the fence with SSD's, here's an excellent (HIGHLY recommended) guide by our own Sean Webster http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds it has everything you'll need and more trust me. Setting up my Force GT Red array was no hassle at all. Just some time researching through this guide as I'm sure most other newbs to SSD's would/SHOULD do. Seriously, this guide is awesome and so is Sean.

On another note, for anyone looking for 8GBs of some nice quality Ram I can confirm GSkill 17000 XLD in my sig run 24 hr Prime95 stable along with countless runs of LinX, SuperPi you name it. They are a little pricey and you have to grab em when you see em because they never seem to last long but they do fly right along. Even at stock timings they take over where the ECO's had left off when fully OC'd. I'm looking forward to another couple weekends seeing how high/low these will go.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sorry, I should have posted better info, what can I say dinner was on the table lol. Again sorry.
> The SSD requires AHCI simply set bios for 1-4 in AHCI and it's up to you weather or not you want to install another Raid array or just run one SSD.
> For those on the fence with SSD's, here's an excellent (HIGHLY recommended) guide by our own Sean Webster http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds it has everything you'll need and more trust me. Setting up my Force GT Red array was no hassle at all. Just some time researching through this guide as I'm sure most other newbs to SSD's would/SHOULD do. Seriously, this guide is awesome and so is Sean.


Thanks Sandman, yea dinner time is that time of the day...








I know that thread and I dont really have a problem on buying the SSD nor seting it up, because of knowing it requires AHCI and that I cant use AHCI if I have a RAID array im asking if there would be any problem in running all the SSD necessary features in Port 2 if the BIOS is in RAID mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't have SSD so take this with a grain of salt, but I do believe that you can run SSD anywhere 1-6 with RAID installed. If not I would say to run it on 5 or 6 and set those apart from RAID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks Ceadder, I also heard that there wouldnt be any problem...
Im still thinking if I should buy the SSD cause my WD Blue are giving me amazing speeds and dont know if I would see the difference... Prolly the difference is bigger with small files...


----------



## Tweeky

AHCI is part of Raid

If you set ports 1-4 to Raid and loaded your Raid drivers then you have AHCI

plug your new ssd into 1 of the 4 Raided ports and your single ssd will run in AHCI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Thanks Sandman, yea dinner time is that time of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that thread and I dont really have a problem on buying the SSD nor seting it up, because of knowing it requires AHCI and that I cant use AHCI if I have a RAID array im asking if there would be any problem in running all the SSD necessary features in Port 2 if the BIOS is in RAID mode.
> Thanks Ceadder, I also heard that there wouldnt be any problem...
> Im still thinking if I should buy the SSD cause my WD Blue are giving me amazing speeds and dont know if I would see the difference... Prolly the difference is bigger with small files...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> AHCI is part of Raid
> If you set ports 1-4 to Raid and loaded your Raid drivers then you have AHCI
> plug your new ssd into 1 of the 4 Raided ports and your single ssd will run in AHCI


This was what I was looking for to know, thanks tweeky.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> AHCI is part of Raid
> If you set ports 1-4 to Raid and loaded your Raid drivers then you have AHCI
> plug your new ssd into 1 of the 4 Raided ports and your single ssd will run in AHCI
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Thanks Sandman, yea dinner time is that time of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that thread and I dont really have a problem on buying the SSD nor seting it up, because of knowing it requires AHCI and that I cant use AHCI if I have a RAID array im asking if there would be any problem in running all the SSD necessary features in Port 2 if the BIOS is in RAID mode.
> 
> Thanks Ceadder, I also heard that there wouldnt be any problem...
> 
> Im still thinking if I should buy the SSD cause my WD Blue are giving me amazing speeds and dont know if I would see the difference... Prolly the difference is bigger with small files...
Click to expand...

Woulda repped you young man, but... I'm blind. Just double checked and lo an behold there is the Rep button.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

reps for helping are always nice thanks


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I have a Crosshair IV formula and recently it started to not start up or post unless I hit the reset button after a failed power on. After that even when it was shut off but still juiced it would post and start normally. The only thing I changed recently was the ram from Crucial 1600mhz (4x2gb) ram 8-8-8-24 1.65v to Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (2x4gb) 7-8-7-24 1.5V ram. So I got curious and plugged half the old ram back in and it posted normally from the first try (actually it failed at first but that was because the new timings needed to be put in). I tested this a few times over and it seems fixed. Does anyone know if this Corsair Vengeance ram is not compatible? I checked the compatible QV list and didn't see it there. I mean it still works with it but first boot needs a reset button pressed. Maybe it needs more voltage than 1.5v?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Crosshair IV formula and recently it started to not start up or post unless I hit the reset button after a failed power on. After that even when it was shut off but still juiced it would post and start normally. The only thing I changed recently was the ram from Crucial 1600mhz (4x2gb) ram 8-8-8-24 1.65v to Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (2x4gb) 7-8-7-24 1.5V ram. So I got curious and plugged half the old ram back in and it posted normally from the first try (actually it failed at first but that was because the new timings needed to be put in). I tested this a few times over and it seems fixed. Does anyone know if this Corsair Vengeance ram is not compatible? I checked the compatible QV list and didn't see it there. I mean it still works with it but first boot needs a reset button pressed. Maybe it needs more voltage than 1.5v?
> 
> Thanks.


Use the GoButton. It's the little Red one on the board along the RAM slots just above the 24pin. With your system off PSU on, press and hold it til you hear it beep. Then go into your BIOS and set the Overclock to 1333 if it hasn't done so already. The reason your system isn't POSTing is cause your Vengeance aren't on QVL. Tweeky or Sandy knows what exactly to set your board to but there are three settings to choose from to get the system to POST until the Board recognizes the RAM. I went through this about a year ago with my GSkill Snipers.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Use the GoButton. It's the little Red one on the board along the RAM slots just above the 24pin. With your system off PSU on, press and hold it til you hear it beep. Then go into your BIOS and set the Overclock to 1333 if it hasn't done so already. The reason your system isn't POSTing is cause your Vengeance aren't on QVL. Tweeky or Sandy knows what exactly to set your board to but there are three settings to choose from to get the system to POST until the Board recognizes the RAM. I went through this about a year ago with my GSkill Snipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ok but what does that do exactly? And why to 1333? Just to make it so its recognized? Not sure I understand completely. I'm perfectly happy hitting the reset button when the post fails though but if this will fix it so it posts on the first try I'll give it a go..

Thank you very very much.

PS: @ Tweeky or @Sandy: Care to elaborate??

Thanks!


----------



## Tweeky

use the go button to get started as ceadder said

use D.O.C.P. in the bios see chapter 3 in the manual under ai tweaker

then select the profile at the bottom of the list [profile 0 or 1]

this will set your ram to factory defaults

then proceed with your overclocking if you like


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> use the go button to get started as ceadder said
> use D.O.C.P. in the bios see chapter 3 in the manual under ai tweaker
> then select the profile at the bottom of the list [profile 0 or 1]
> this will set your ram to factory defaults
> then proceed with your overclocking if you like


I think I fixed it. I swapped back the Vengeance ram back into the CHIV and manually set the timings and its working now. Didn't have to hit the Gobutton. It may have been possible that I had 7-8-7-24 instead of the 7-8-8-24 timings in place. I have a set of ram with the former timings and I may have entered the wrong value maybe. But thanks for your help..

I appreciate it..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Use the GoButton. It's the little Red one on the board along the RAM slots just above the 24pin. With your system off PSU on, press and hold it til you hear it beep. Then go into your BIOS and set the Overclock to 1333 if it hasn't done so already. The reason your system isn't POSTing is cause your Vengeance aren't on QVL. Tweeky or Sandy knows what exactly to set your board to but there are three settings to choose from to get the system to POST until the Board recognizes the RAM. I went through this about a year ago with my GSkill Snipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but what does that do exactly? And why to 1333? Just to make it so its recognized? Not sure I understand completely. I'm perfectly happy hitting the reset button when the post fails though but if this will fix it so it posts on the first try I'll give it a go..
> 
> Thank you very very much.
> 
> PS: @ Tweeky or @Sandy: Care to elaborate??
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

1333 is the standard recognized speed for AMD systems. And yes that's to make sure that it's recognized.









I just fount this Refurb deal at geeks... Crosshair V Formula, Mainboard only, you would have to purchase the backplate but if you wanted to move up in Socket standard this is a good way to go. The Price is reasonable for that board. If I didn't have so much invested in my Formula (Full Coverage block) I would seriously consider this. Backplate can be had through ASUS store.









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1333 is the standard recognized speed for AMD systems. And yes that's to make sure that it's recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fount this Refurb deal at geeks... Crosshair V Formula, Mainboard only, you would have to purchase the backplate but if you wanted to move up in Socket standard this is a good way to go. The Price is reasonable for that board. If I didn't have so much invested in my Formula (Full Coverage block) I would seriously consider this. Backplate can be had through ASUS store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That is a good deal.







I am trying to hold out for a new Ivy setup so stop temping me with this fantastic deal


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> That is a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to hold out for a new Ivy setup so stop temping me with this fantastic deal


For minimal performance gains not sure if its worth it, but I was wondering is the CHIV compatible with the latest bulldozer like an 8150 FX Cpu? I thought they were but not sure and if so no need for a motherboard upgrade?

Thanks.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> For minimal performance gains not sure if its worth it, but I was wondering is the CHIV compatible with the latest bulldozer like an 8150 FX Cpu? I thought they were but not sure and if so no need for a motherboard upgrade?
> Thanks.


CPU Z Validation with FX8150


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> CPU Z Validation with FX8150


Got to get me one of those!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> CPU Z Validation with FX8150
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get me one of those!
Click to expand...

I just got the FX-8120 for a Client build, it really is an amazing CPU. But mine had a temp issue that looked like the coating was borked the moment it went through the assembly line. The coating had air bubbles in it and when it hardened it left a few spots where the coating didn't contact the cover and as such couldn't be used for anything that would generate a fair amount of heat.









Just got this notification this morning... AMD RMA# ########## Passed, AMD RMA# ########## Shipped. Hopefully this one won't have any issues. I have to say though that AMD is very good about there RMA process other than one minor detail. The Serial number needs the Hubble Telescope to read it and they need to differentiate between zero and the letter "O". In the military we were encouraged to use back slashes through the number and "O" is just O. Still this was a pretty painless process. Don't even have to log in anymore to get the RMA process started.









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> For minimal performance gains not sure if its worth it, but I was wondering is the CHIV compatible with the latest bulldozer like an 8150 FX Cpu? I thought they were but not sure and if so no need for a motherboard upgrade?
> Thanks.


I would get it just for LN2 use anyway.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> For minimal performance gains not sure if its worth it, but I was wondering is the CHIV compatible with the latest bulldozer like an 8150 FX Cpu? I thought they were but not sure and if so no need for a motherboard upgrade?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I would get it just for LN2 use anyway.
Click to expand...

If I had the extra money to spend on an upgrade I think I would buy the FX-8120. Should make a hell of a Folding CPU. Can't wait to see what the new one does when I stress it with v7.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If I had the extra money to spend on an upgrade I think I would buy the FX-8120. Should make a hell of a Folding CPU. Can't wait to see what the new one does when I stress it with v7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Talking as a owner of an FX8150 it is a good CPU after its fine tuned in the BIOS.

It does what its required of it and it has way more power than what average people are used to have...
I might be switching sides this year.
With the upcoming IB and the lower prices of the the GTX580 I found my self wondering.
My crossfire setup has left me not satisfied, I cannot overclock nothing from it.
In some benchmarks its better to have Crossfire turned off than turning it on... and GPU usages are at 100%, I checked.
I has simply given me nightmares these 2 cards.
I might be switching them for a 580 or a 7950.
Or I can hold onto them and go with an IB/Z77 build and upgrade GFX on the 8k/700 series...


----------



## Ceadderman

Was given a donor CM Hyper 212 plus, I liked running the stock cooler because on my lapped CPU it kept things cool enough to get by until I get my WC done. But you don't look a gift horse in the mouth either.

So this donor cooler got put to work and I have to say that I am impressed...


Spoiler: 955 w/ Hyper 212 









My average temp with the stock Cooler was 49c. Average temp with the 212plus is 40c. That's a pretty damn good drop in temps.

Also took the time to dust the system since I had it torn down. Much better looking I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Hey guys, I just picked up one of these boards. I have no intention of OCing anything (for the short term). I was just hoping someone could point me to a schematic of the board more detailed than what is in the manual... I can't seem to find (and I am a n00b, so please be gentle) where to plug in the power LED or the reset button from teh case, the external USB 3.0 coming from the case, etc.

Any information would be extremely welcomed!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up one of these boards. I have no intention of OCing anything (for the short term). I was just hoping someone could point me to a schematic of the board more detailed than what is in the manual... I can't seem to find (and I am a n00b, so please be gentle) where to plug in the power LED or the reset button from teh case, the external USB 3.0 coming from the case, etc.
> Any information would be extremely welcomed!


Lower right hand corner it says "Panel", Power, reset.
Then follow the bottom edge from there to the left and it says "USB". I don't think the external USB is 3.0 though.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Lower right hand corner it says "Panel", Power, reset.
> Then follow the bottom edge from there to the left and it says "USB". I don't think the external USB is 3.0 though.


Thank you! So all of the USB connections are 2.0 besides the ones already on the board, correct?

I like road maps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Lower right hand corner it says "Panel", Power, reset.
> Then follow the bottom edge from there to the left and it says "USB". I don't think the external USB is 3.0 though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! So all of the USB connections are 2.0 besides the ones already on the board, correct?
> 
> I like road maps.
Click to expand...

All USB connections on this board are 2.0, except for the Blue USBs' on the back panel of the Mainboard.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Thank you! So all of the USB connections are 2.0 besides the ones already on the board, correct?
> I like road maps.


You'll find the manual available here if you need it. http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You'll find the manual available here if you need it. http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


Thank you, Sandman! I didn't see these next two answers in the manual, so please forgive me if they are there, but I have two cables from my tower, one marked +POW LED and one marked - POW LED. Do those go near the other cables I placed? When plugged in to the board, am I plugging them parallel with the front of the case? Also, where do I plug in the case alarm for system errors?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You'll find the manual available here if you need it. http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sandman! I didn't see these next two answers in the manual, so please forgive me if they are there, but I have two cables from my tower, one marked +POW LED and one marked - POW LED. Do those go near the other cables I placed? When plugged in to the board, am I plugging them parallel with the front of the case? Also, where do I plug in the case alarm for system errors?
Click to expand...

In your box you should have received the ASUS world famous connection adapters. One white and one blue. You want the white one. All connections are properly marked. If you don't want to use it(I don't) you can use it as a guide for which goes where. I don't use it because I've sleeved my cables and the extra distance from the board makes it all loose fitting. So I use it to connect as per ASUS mapping. Works great and I never have a problem with an ASUS board cause 99.9999999999999999999...% use the same config.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Thank you, Sandman! I didn't see these next two answers in the manual, so please forgive me if they are there, but I have two cables from my tower, one marked +POW LED and one marked - POW LED. Do those go near the other cables I placed? When plugged in to the board, am I plugging them parallel with the front of the case? Also, where do I plug in the case alarm for system errors?


No problem, look on page 2-40 of the manual for a photo of said connections. As ceadderman mentioned the adapter should help make it easier to see if you have it. If not use a magnifying class if ness and you'll see the connectors actually labeled on the mobo. It's just VERY small lol.

As for case alarms, sorry I have no clue.

If you need an actual pic just PM me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## NoGuru

SLI hack is working great with 196.10 drivers and 2X 9800 GTX+


----------



## RussTime

newbie here
have had the crosshairIV extreme board for a while now and I keep getting BSOD
I have alot of dump files but have no clue how to read or understand what any of it means just seams to me that when I am downloading or have alot of IE tabs open is when it seams to happen I have all updated drivers on all hardware that I know of any ideas or suggestions on where to start?
Thanks in advance for any and all help.
Also how can I put all of my hardware in this info as NoGuru above me has on bottom of his post like a sig


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussTime*
> 
> newbie here
> have had the crosshairIV extreme board for a while now and I keep getting BSOD
> I have alot of dump files but have no clue how to read or understand what any of it means just seams to me that when I am downloading or have alot of IE tabs open is when it seams to happen I have all updated drivers on all hardware that I know of any ideas or suggestions on where to start?
> Thanks in advance for any and all help.
> Also how can I put all of my hardware in this info as NoGuru above me has on bottom of his post like a sig


Check this for dump files http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
the DL is at the bottom of the page.

And this should help explain how to enter your sig rig as well as a bunch more. http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations

Have you done any stress testing at all? Prime95 is the tool to use. Version 25.11 either 32 or 64 bit. Post back test results or any more questions.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get Blue Screen Viewer. It will tell you every time what caused the Dump. You just open the viewer and you can't copy the incident and paste to google or Microsoft in the search window. I really like it when I have a stability crash.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Ok guys, I've tried TWO different ASUS GTX560 Ti cards on the mother board, in every PCIE_16 slot there is. No signal at all to the monitor. The monitor works fine, and I can't imagine TWO cards and/or all slots are bad, so there has to be something obvious I am missing. I have both power inputs plugged in (though each PCIE power cable from my corsair 750 has a little extra module attached) and the fans spin up just fine. I can't see post nor can I access the BIOS because I have no image on the monitor, please help!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Ok guys, I've tried TWO different ASUS GTX560 Ti cards on the mother board, in every PCIE_16 slot there is. No signal at all to the monitor. The monitor works fine, and I can't imagine TWO cards and/or all slots are bad, so there has to be something obvious I am missing. I have both power inputs plugged in (though each PCIE power cable from my corsair 750 has a little extra module attached) and the fans spin up just fine. I can't see post nor can I access the BIOS because I have no image on the monitor, please help!!


Have you used the board with a differant card?

Might want to make sure everything is plugged in or just use the minimal to boot.


----------



## DrSwizz

@justcrash:

You could always try using the status LEDs & the "ROG connect" feature to help you with your troubleshooting.


----------



## Ceadderman

I know this is going to sound stupid, but are you trying to connect through the wrong connection? When I first got my card and HDMI was the new connection process, I thought I would be able to connect single card to single monitor through HDMI. Should work right?







Had to find the dominant connection and use that.







lol

Just a random thought that may or may not be the root of this evil.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Double post...


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> @justcrash:
> You could always try using the status LEDs & the "ROG connect" feature to help you with your troubleshooting.


Dumb question: How do I do that?


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I know this is going to sound stupid, but are you trying to connect through the wrong connection? When I first got my card and HDMI was the new connection process, I thought I would be able to connect single card to single monitor through HDMI. Should work right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to find the dominant connection and use that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Just a random thought that may or may not be the root of this evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Currently using DVI, sir.









Is HDMI better?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I know this is going to sound stupid, but are you trying to connect through the wrong connection? When I first got my card and HDMI was the new connection process, I thought I would be able to connect single card to single monitor through HDMI. Should work right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to find the dominant connection and use that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Just a random thought that may or may not be the root of this evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently using DVI, sir.
Click to expand...

Just realized that you probably need the Hack to get your NVidia Cards running on the board.

But no, you have them connected to main DVi you shouldn't have an issue other than forgetting to run the Hack.









I was just relating my experience thinking I could run HDMI as dominant connection. You can't it won't work. You have to have a DVi/HDMI adapter to do so. Just running HDMI is going to get the same result that you have going now.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just realized that you probably need the Hack to get your NVidia Cards running on the board.
> But no, you have them connected to main DVi you shouldn't have an issue other than forgetting to run the Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just relating my experience thinking I could run HDMI as dominant connection. You can't it won't work. You have to have a DVi/HDMI adapter to do so. Just running HDMI is going to get the same result that you have going now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Wait, I need to hack my brand new board to get my brand new card to work? I'm calling shenanigans!









Seriously though, how do I do the hack? I never heard of that before.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Wait, I need to hack my brand new board to get my brand new card to work? I'm calling shenanigans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, how do I do the hack? I never heard of that before.


No, if you are just running one Nivida card you do not need to do the hack.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> No, if you are just running one Nivida card you do not need to do the hack.


Damn. Then I have no idea how to make this work.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Damn. Then I have no idea how to make this work.


Did you have the PC running before? Give us as much detail as possible about the setup.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Did you have the PC running before? Give us as much detail as possible about the setup.


It is a brand new build. No OS yet. Currently has 8 gigs of RAM, 2 BLU Ray Burners, 2 TB drives, a 65 GIG SSD and the video card. I am not getting any system alarms when I boot it up. Its like the DVI cable isn't even plugged in. I've tested the monitor on another system, it works fine. I've tried two brand new cards in every PCIE slot and no signal, ever.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> It is a brand new build. No OS yet. Currently has 8 gigs of RAM, 2 BLU Ray Burners, 2 TB drives, a 65 GIG SSD and the video card. I am not getting any system alarms when I boot it up. Its like the DVI cable isn't even plugged in. I've tested the monitor on another system, it works fine. I've tried two brand new cards in every PCIE slot and no signal, ever.


Do you have enough power? Unplug all the stuff not needed to boot. The board usually gives you LED codes if something is not working right, look for those.


----------



## justcrash

750 Watt power supply. Maybe some pics will help?


----------



## NoGuru

I would say it's because of the messy wires (kidding).
Looks okay from the pics so what I would do is take it out of the case and build it on a box and fire it up. Don't connect anything that is not needed like the BR drives.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I would say it's because of the messy wires (kidding).
> Looks okay from the pics so what I would do is take it out of the case and build it on a box and fire it up. Don't connect anything that is not needed like the BR drives.


This. Also, instead of plugging in the Dedicated PCI-e leads try using Modular leads. I'm not sure but I think the problem is that you're using the 8/24/6&6 but it's really hard to tell exactly what all is in use in that (pardon my french) mess.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This. Also, instead of plugging in the Dedicated PCI-e leads try using Modular leads. I'm not sure but I think the problem is that you're using the 8/24/6&6 but it's really hard to tell exactly what all is in use in that (pardon my french) mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Modular leads? Which ones are those? And I'm sorry about the mess, guys. Any suggestions for cleaning that up, I am all ears. I have the ties that came with the mother board, I just haven't wrapped them up yet.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This. Also, instead of plugging in the Dedicated PCI-e leads try using Modular leads. I'm not sure but I think the problem is that you're using the 8/24/6&6 but it's really hard to tell exactly what all is in use in that (pardon my french) mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


What is 8/24/6&6, what should I be using?


----------



## justcrash

Ok, I've disconnected both optical drives, no luck. Here are the full system specs:

AMD FD8150FRGUBOX FX-8150 Processor

ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Motherboard

Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R Vengeance Red Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-17000, DDR3-2133MHz

Patriot PPSE60GS25SSDR Pyro SE Solid State Drive - 60GB, SATA III

Seagate ST1000DM003 Barracuda 1TB Hard Drive (x2)

Lite-On iHES112-04 12X Internal Blu-Ray Writer (x2)

Corsair HX 750 PSU

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II TOP Video Card

I can't help but think there is just some cable on the MOBO I neglected to plug in, but for the life of me, I have no idea.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This. Also, instead of plugging in the Dedicated PCI-e leads try using Modular leads. I'm not sure but I think the problem is that you're using the 8/24/6&6 but it's really hard to tell exactly what all is in use in that (pardon my french) mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 8/24/6&6, what should I be using?
Click to expand...

Use your std 8 and 24 for the board. Then use blue plug 6/6 or whatever they are for your GPU. Try that. It might be you're putting too much of a burden on the main group of plugs. It's kind of difficult to tell exactly what you've got going on. If you are using blue plugs for GPU try moving them around a bit. Could be your PSU is DoA, but it's best to play around with it a bit.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *Use your std 8 and 24 for the board. Then use blue plug 6/6* or whatever they are for your GPU. Try that. It might be you're putting too much of a burden on the main group of plugs. It's kind of difficult to tell exactly what you've got going on. If you are using blue plugs for GPU try moving them around a bit. Could be your PSU is DoA, but it's best to play around with it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You lost me... I am sorry, I am not purposefully being obtuse.









The PSU is working, I heard the HDDs spin up and the fans all kick on. The optical drives will eject and show the power light.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *Use your std 8 and 24 for the board. Then use blue plug 6/6* or whatever they are for your GPU. Try that. It might be you're putting too much of a burden on the main group of plugs. It's kind of difficult to tell exactly what you've got going on. If you are using blue plugs for GPU try moving them around a bit. Could be your PSU is DoA, but it's best to play around with it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me... I am sorry, I am not purposefully being obtuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU is working, I heard the HDDs spin up and the fans all kick on. The optical drives will eject and show the power light.
Click to expand...

You have two connections to the Mainboard. One 8pin and one 24pin. Those are hard lined from the PSU. There should be two other leads that are also hard lined from the PSU. Don't use them.

Use modular leads for the GPU. Check your cables too. I have a cable around here some place where the pins were borked in the manufacturing process. I never used it cause I found the pins had fouled in the process while they were inserted into the connector making the cable useless. It's obvious that a certain amount of the manufacturing process is automated because NOBODY has the hand strenth to jam a ATX pin into the plastic. Not into as in normal insertion. I'm talking straight up into and through the wall of the connector.

If everything is connected as I suggested then try moving the connections around in their proper color code (Blue is PCI-e connection) if system fires up you have a faulty PSU. If it still doesn't fire up then you might see if you have a known working PSU of at least 650 or better and swap that into your build long enough to test the system.

I'm thinking your issue is PSU related in some way.









Not gonna matter if your HDD powers up. The power required to run them is minimal compared to everything else. Your HDD only requires power when cued or accessed.









Hi adcantu.









~Ceadder


----------



## RussTime

ok not as knowledgeable as most here but just a thought from experience.
On my extreme board when I started my build had same problem so spent like 3 hrs reading manual and come to find out that my board has switches right side of memory slots to turn on and off PCI express slots and all of mine were turned off from factory turned them to the on position and what do you know I had a working computer.I also did not do the hack for my dual gts450 cards I used the lucid chip.It looks like justcrashes board is the formula and I am not certain if it has the same as the extreme but thought I would atleast tell my experiance and see if it may help.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussTime*
> 
> ok not as knowledgeable as most here but just a thought from experience.
> On my extreme board when I started my build had same problem so spent like 3 hrs reading manual and come to find out that my board has switches right side of memory slots to turn on and off PCI express slots and all of mine were turned off from factory turned them to the on position and what do you know I had a working computer.I also did not do the hack for my dual gts450 cards I used the lucid chip.It looks like justcrashes board is the formula and I am not certain if it has the same as the extreme but thought I would atleast tell my experiance and see if it may help.


Formula doesn't have those switches. Still it's a good thing to make sure of when messing around with a high end board.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

a thought you have a bulldozer cpu has your bios been updated for the bulldozer cpu

there is a small white sticker close to the 24 pin power connector the last 4 numbers will be the bios that the board came with


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> a thought you have a bulldozer cpu has your bios been updated for the bulldozer cpu
> 
> there is a small white sticker close to the 24 pin power connector the last 4 numbers will be the bios that the board came with


Yep, I bet the board has an non-BD BIOS set in it. Good call.


----------



## Tweeky

Now I have a question is it possible to update the old bios on CH4F with a bulldozer installed ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Now I have a question is it possible to update the old bios on CH4F with a bulldozer installed ?


No, you will have to update it first.


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS site shows that bios 3027 is reqired for bulldozer

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/#download


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Use your std 8 and 24 for the board. Then use blue plug 6/6 or whatever they are for your GPU. Try that. It might be you're putting too much of a burden on the main group of plugs. It's kind of difficult to tell exactly what you've got going on. If you are using blue plugs for GPU try moving them around a bit. Could be your PSU is DoA, but it's best to play around with it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


This what I think as well, simply using wrong cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yep, I bet the board has an non-BD BIOS set in it. Good call.


I thought about the bios too but have a look at what my HX750 PSU connections look like. They came with the PSU. This was after looking back at the pics a few post back and your's look, well messy/wrong.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This what I think as well, simply using wrong cables.
> I thought about the bios too but have a look at what my HX750 PSU connections look like. They came with the PSU. This was after looking back at the pics a few post back and your's look, well messy/wrong.


2 questions: How do I flash the bios if I can't see any image and 2, I am sure you are 100% right as far as the cables being wrong, but I know very little about "modern" tech. I work in a school district where the newest PC is 15 years old. This is like relearning how to ride a bike.


----------



## NoGuru

Well you can't flash it unless you have a pre-BD chip.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought about the bios too but have a look at what my HX750 PSU connections look like. They came with the PSU. This was after looking back at the pics a few post back and your's look, well messy/wrong.


The new HX Series PSU no longer comes with shielded cables. Just installed an HX850 and the PCI-e cables are sleeved just like the hard lined cables. When I pulled them out of the bag, I tossed them aside thinking they were just a batch of extras Corsair decided to include in the box. Got to the ribbon cables and was like "Ah here we go...







...







... those must be de ones.







". So yeah if they have blue connectors those are the PCI-e cables. Not like our cables at all Sandy.









I think that as long as dude has at least an Athlon II Quad available he can get the BIOS updated. That's probably what the issue is. I should have paid a little closer attention. Or you can go to ASUS site get the BIOS on flashdrive and flash the BIOS if maybe the Board will let u into BIOS. Just make sure to tag that delete key immediately. Best bet is Athlon II or better though. Never know what it's doing to that BD while you cannot get it to POST.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The new HX Series PSU no longer comes with shielded cables. Just installed an HX850 and the PCI-e cables are sleeved just like the hard lined cables. When I pulled them out of the bag, I tossed them aside thinking they were just a batch of extras Corsair decided to include in the box. Got to the ribbon cables and was like "Ah here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... those must be de ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". So yeah if they have blue connectors those are the PCI-e cables. Not like our cables at all Sandy.


Thanks for the correction. Figured my PSU is 1 1/2 yrs old, never thought they'd change like that. What was I thinkin?









I too after following along tonight agree it probably is a BD bios that's need, just thought something looked real odd in his original pic.

Any updates on your loop?
Adding a full set of custom case filters to the rig tonight. So tired of the dust but lovin the quiet and new temps in this case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The new HX Series PSU no longer comes with shielded cables. Just installed an HX850 and the PCI-e cables are sleeved just like the hard lined cables. When I pulled them out of the bag, I tossed them aside thinking they were just a batch of extras Corsair decided to include in the box. Got to the ribbon cables and was like "Ah here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... those must be de ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". So yeah if they have blue connectors those are the PCI-e cables. Not like our cables at all Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the correction. Figured my PSU is 1 1/2 yrs old, never thought they'd change like that. What was I thinkin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too after following along tonight agree it probably is a BD bios that's need, just thought something looked real odd in his original pic.
> 
> Any updates on your loop?
> Adding a full set of custom case filters to the rig tonight. So tired of the dust but lovin the quiet and new temps in this case.
Click to expand...

Yup almost there. I'll have my drain as soon as PPCs' First Class shipment arrives. Down to Radiator, Shroud, Fans and Fillport. I got a Liquid Fusion 250mm Res, got my Dual DDC top v2 and one pump. Glad I had the foresight to pickup a blockoff plate and gasket so I can just run a single pump until I get enough funds to get another one from bmaverick. I've got some work coming up so I can get the rest of my loop hopefully.

I'm finally getting the house put back together after having doors windows and cabinets done. They'll be doing tile and carpet soon so the house is probably gonna get even more rearranged so it's probably not going to happen until near the end of April. I still have stuff to finish up and get out to people. Is really annoying that the only stuff I can really do are builds. At least the last one is getting delivered Sunday. I hate being slow but sometimes it just can't be helped. Wish the landlord would just have waited for the Spring/Summer to tackle all this work. Put me behind cause they want to do it on their schedule just plain sux.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Any idea where I can download the latest BIOS for the crosshair IV? I checked the ASUS site but did not see it.


----------



## justcrash

Never mind, Sandman helped me out with the link and some good advice. He is a great guy!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes he is.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Now I have a question is it possible to update the old bios on CH4F with a bulldozer installed ?


Tweeky, the answer to your question plus a tutorial in how to do it is in the link below.
Just dont ask me if it works with these boards cause I never tested it to confirm but it should, this is kinda of a hidden function within the board.

Linky


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Tweeky, the answer to your question plus a tutorial in how to do it is in the link below.
> Just dont ask me if it works with these boards cause I never tested it to confirm but it should, this is kinda of a hidden function within the board.
> Linky


Oh man, that is awesome!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Now I have a question is it possible to update the old bios on CH4F with a bulldozer installed ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tweeky, the answer to your question plus a tutorial in how to do it is in the link below.
> Just dont ask me if it works with these boards cause I never tested it to confirm but it should, this is kinda of a hidden function within the board.
> 
> Linky
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought something like that existed but having never needed the function I never tried it. I guess that's one way of resetting the BIOS too? Not sure cause it never stated so in the link. Maybe I'm just reading too much into this. But it didn't make sense to have to have an earlier gen CPU on hand to get the BIOS updated. ASUS pretty much takes care of their own favorably well.

Update: Nearing the final leg of my journey for putting the Board under water. I can't wait to see what the temps do with FC, CPU and it looks like I'll be getting a 2x3.5 HDD kit reasonably soon as well. Gonna stick my Drives in the 5.25 bay so I can do some case modding. But I've been wanting to put this 955 BE under water so I can get medieval on the OCs'.
















Got a couple more days of manual labor to finish it all up can't wait.









~Ceadder


----------



## RussTime

Ok guys have spent numerous hours now trying to figure out my BSOD problems have the reports but have tried everything I can think of and still getting crashes
all are caused by this same address according to bluescreenview
ntoskrnp.exe+7cc40
have tried google searching this address and get nothing any ideas


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussTime*
> 
> Ok guys have spent numerous hours now trying to figure out my BSOD problems have the reports but have tried everything I can think of and still getting crashes
> all are caused by this same address according to bluescreenview
> ntoskrnp.exe+7cc40
> have tried google searching this address and get nothing any ideas


Sandy should see this as another opportunity to post his OC'ing guide. Good stuff 'tis too.










~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussTime*
> 
> Ok guys have spent numerous hours now trying to figure out my BSOD problems have the reports but have tried everything I can think of and still getting crashes
> all are caused by this same address according to bluescreenview
> ntoskrnp.exe+7cc40
> have tried google searching this address and get nothing any ideas


Did you come across this http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/190800-solved-random-bsod-around-ntoskrnl-exe-7cc40.html ?

The way you have you rig sig filled out I'll assume you run four Dimms of memory. Is system OC'd? What settings?
Which Dram kit do you have (matched set I hope) and what are current settings?
How stable has system been (how long do you stress test)
I'd have to start by looking at memory as that's fairly easy to rule out.

Have you added anything recently?
Could also be GPU related.

In case you missed it, on the OP of this thread there is a list of very useful links that may help as well as an excellent GPU driver explanation of sorts for the Extreme.


----------



## justcrash

Hey guys, I am going to try the ROG BIOS Flash, but it says I need to rename the file and it looks like they have a naming convention, but they did not list the name for the crosshair IV Formula. Would it be C4F?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Hey guys, I am going to try the ROG BIOS Flash, but it says I need to rename the file and it looks like they have a naming convention, but they did not list the name for the crosshair IV Formula. Would it be C4F?


I'd guess its either that or CIVF...

Btw guys, thanks for my 1st flame


----------



## justcrash

any idea what happens if I name it wrong? Will monkeys fly out of the PSU and fling pooh at me?


----------



## RussTime

Ok so here is some more info memory installed is G.Skill (RipJaws X) F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL I ran memtest86 last night and shows to many errors to even start to list.So I am going to take this out and re install my G.Skill(FLARE) F3-14400CL9D-4GBFLS and test it .seams like something besides memory though because I have got four differant sets of memory for this board and I have always got BSODS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussTime*
> 
> Ok so here is some more info memory installed is G.Skill (RipJaws X) F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL I ran memtest86 last night and shows to many errors to even start to list.So I am going to take this out and re install my G.Skill(FLARE) F3-14400CL9D-4GBFLS and test it .seams like something besides memory though because I have got four differant sets of memory for this board and I have always got BSODS.


I have the same same G.Skills at home on a differant rig, I will put them in my bench rig and test them to see if I get errors too.
Are you setting the volts and timings of the RAM?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> any idea what happens if I name it wrong? Will monkeys fly out of the PSU and fling pooh at me?


I'm assuming that if you name it wrong that the board won't find the file and BIOS update will fail. But that's just me.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

I did like the videos to flash the BIOS I saw but there was never any blinking light on the CIVF. Any suggestions?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> I did like the videos to flash the BIOS I saw but there was never any blinking light on the CIVF. Any suggestions?


Dowlnload one of the BIOS from the ASUS web site and see what the file name is and name yours the same. Or just try booting and see if it worked.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Dowlnload one of the BIOS from the ASUS web site and see what the file name is and name yours the same. Or just try booting and see if it worked.


That is what I did, and it did not, sadly.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> That is what I did, and it did not, sadly.


Only other thing is to borrow an older CPU and flash it that way but I would keep trying to do it through the ROG connect, eventually it has to work.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Only other thing is to borrow an older CPU and flash it that way but I would keep trying to do it through the ROG connect, eventually it has to work.


Yeah, I am trying to find an old Athlon Windsor on feEbay, I just hate paying $70 for a CPU I won't use and I am loathe to take apart my only working PC. Are there any cheaper CPUs that will work in that board?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Only other thing is to borrow an older CPU and flash it that way but I would keep trying to do it through the ROG connect, eventually it has to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am trying to find an old Athlon Windsor on feEbay, I just hate paying $70 for a CPU I won't use and I am loathe to take apart my only working PC. Are there any cheaper CPUs that will work in that board?
Click to expand...

Were you looking at the Back of the Board(backplate) or were you looking at the status indicator lights on the board along the 24pin area? Those are the flashing lights you need. Pretty sure you name the file what it would be for CIVF > ROG connect. The Board is supposed to flash w/o completely powering up. I don't know if that's what you're doing or if something is lost in translation along the way.









I just checked out both those vids and neither of the example boards were CIVF or CIVE but the first one was definitely ROG Connect while the 2nd example board was x79 series Intel which no longer has the ROG connect link from what I can tell.

Standby power is all it's supposed to need.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Were you looking at the Back of the Board(backplate) or were you looking at the status indicator lights on the board along the 24pin area? Those are the flashing lights you need. Pretty sure you name the file what it would be for CIVF > ROG connect. The Board is supposed to flash w/o completely powering up. I don't know if that's what you're doing or if something is lost in translation along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked out both those vids and neither of the example boards were CIVF or CIVE but the first one was definitely ROG Connect while the 2nd example board was x79 series Intel which no longer has the ROG connect link from what I can tell.
> Standby power is all it's supposed to need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was looking at the top of the board. I never get the vibe that holding in the is doing anything more than turning ROG on/off. Is CIVF the name its looking for?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Yeah, I am trying to find an old Athlon Windsor on feEbay, I just hate paying $70 for a CPU I won't use and I am loathe to take apart my only working PC. Are there any cheaper CPUs that will work in that board?


I have bought Semprons for $20 on ebay, just make sure it is a AM3 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?Processor%2520Manufacturer=AMD&CPU%2520Type=Sempron&_sacat=164&rt=nc&_dmpt=CPUs&CPU%2520Socket%2520Type=Socket%2520AM3


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I have bought Semprons for $20 on ebay, just make sure it is a AM3 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?Processor%2520Manufacturer=AMD&CPU%2520Type=Sempron&_sacat=164&rt=nc&_dmpt=CPUs&CPU%2520Socket%2520Type=Socket%2520AM3


Thanks man, I just picked up one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290681754548

I really hope this fixes my issue!


----------



## justcrash

Ok, I put in the older CPU, still no signal. I am at a loss.







What could I have missed connecting that could prevent a signal getting to the monitor (besides the video card and the power to the cards)?


----------



## truckerguy

bad ram or not seated right ram will do that


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> bad ram or not seated right ram will do that


I've swapped out sticks and reseated them, but I can try that again, sir.


----------



## truckerguy

use 1 stick at a time in one slot for esample if you have 2 sticks use one stick in slot one see if it work if not go to the next slot and so on till you tested every slot with one of the sticks then repat with the other stick


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> use 1 stick at a time in one slot for esample if you have 2 sticks use one stick in slot one see if it work if not go to the next slot and so on till you tested every slot with one of the sticks then repat with the other stick


That is now done, sir. No luck.


----------



## NoGuru

What about your LED post codes?


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> What about your LED post codes?


I've not noticed any, where should I be looking? I really believe this is just me being stupid at this point.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> I've not noticed any, where should I be looking? I really believe this is just me being stupid at this point.


Do you have the manual? There are LED's that let you know that something is wrong with a certain part of the board.


----------



## truckerguy

do you have another AMD board


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Do you have the manual? There are LED's that let you know that something is wrong with a certain part of the board.


I will have to look, any idea about what page its on? No worries if you don't know.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> do you have another AMD board


I do not, sadly.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try powering up with the GoButton. Not sure what RAM you're running so can't say for sure that it is or is not on QVL but when in doubt give that a shot.









If that doesn't work I think that it's time to look at the board as the culprit.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try powering up with the GoButton. Not sure what RAM you're running so can't say for sure that it is or is not on QVL but when in doubt give that a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work I think that it's time to look at the board as the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


So I hold the go button down and turn it on?


----------



## justcrash

Quick question, I have not touched any jumpers, should I have set them to something besides stock?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. Should be right where they're supposed to be. Unless you moved them and somehow forgot. But if you didn't don't mess with them. I messed with the jumper and it reset my CMOS.









~Ceadder


----------



## justcrash

Ok guys, I switched boards (I had a duplicate as I am also building a system for my friend) and same issue. At this point, I am 100% convinced of my own stupidity. Is there a set of step by step instructions I can reference?

So far on the MOBO, I've placed the CPU and heatsink/fan (CPU Fan is plugged in to the board), the GPU (both power cables in that), a stick of RAM, my HDDs, everything on the Q-connector, the 24 pin and 8 pin power connectors...

I did just notice for the first time, that the CPU_LED in the post state LED area stays lit up Red. I am guessing that is the problem.

It is possible (like I've said before, because I know the depths of stupidity in which I am capable) that I neglected to plug something in. What would cause that CPU_LED to stay lit up Red?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Ok guys, I switched boards (I had a duplicate as I am also building a system for my friend) and same issue. At this point, I am 100% convinced of my own stupidity. Is there a set of step by step instructions I can reference?
> 
> So far on the MOBO, I've placed the CPU and heatsink/fan (CPU Fan is plugged in to the board), the GPU (both power cables in that), a stick of RAM, my HDDs, everything on the Q-connector, the 24 pin and 8 pin power connectors...
> 
> I did just notice for the first time, that the CPU_LED in the post state LED area stays lit up Red. I am guessing that is the problem.
> 
> It is possible (like I've said before, because I know the depths of stupidity in which I am capable) that I neglected to plug something in. What would cause that CPU_LED to stay lit up Red?


I really have no idea beyond swapping out the PSU and seeing if that helps I mean it is possible that these boards don't like NVidia so much that you can't get them to POST with one without doing the Hack, but Since I don't have an NVidia card on hand I cannot do that little experiment to make sure.









If you have an ATi/AMD card at your disposal, you might try that and see what happens.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cpyro

If your CPU light is lighting up that sounds like a CPU issue, but when i first got my CHIV i used a Nvidia GTX285 and it worked fine, only issue i had was the shape of the card and case didnt let it sit well in the PCI-E slot.


----------



## justcrash

Unfortunately I do not have a different type of GPU. This is the second kind of CPU I've tried.


----------



## Cpyro

So you said this happend on both board, seems unlikely but my first crosshair went bad and i had the CPU LED on i had to RMA the board back to Asus and they sent me back a brand new board. Have you tried running the Mother Board and everything out side of the case? Maybe ur mother board is grounding to the case somewhere. Try running it ontop of the motherboard box and see ur results


----------



## justcrash

Yes, second board. I will have to give that a shot. This whole thing has been REALLY frustrating.


----------



## Tweeky

check that cpu fan is plug into the *cpu fan connector*

are there stand off's to hold the motherboard off the case

with only one nvidia card it should work just fine even with out drivers

was the cpu led light showing on both boards

because the cpu light is on power down and check the pins on the bottom of the cpu

take power supply to a computer store and have them check it

it sound like you have all the necessary items plug in

i just had my ch5f quit and the fans would spin and the cpu light came on

i contacted asus and they help with trouble shooting and are now sending me replacement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Ok guys, I switched boards (I had a duplicate as I am also building a system for my friend) and same issue. At this point, I am 100% convinced of my own stupidity. Is there a set of step by step instructions I can reference?
> So far on the MOBO, I've placed the CPU and heatsink/fan (CPU Fan is plugged in to the board), the GPU (both power cables in that), a stick of RAM, my HDDs, everything on the Q-connector, the 24 pin and 8 pin power connectors...
> I did just notice for the first time, that the CPU_LED in the post state LED area stays lit up Red. I am guessing that is the problem.
> It is possible (like I've said before, because I know the depths of stupidity in which I am capable) that I neglected to plug something in. What would cause that CPU_LED to stay lit up Red?


necessary items or minimum steps

motherboard

cpu and cooler with power connector in the cpu fan connector

a ram chip in the 1st or 2nd ram slot

the 8-pin and 24-pin power connectors

(do not confuse the 8-pin power connector with 8-pin video connector)

a video card in the 1st slot with its power connectors and a monitor

and the speaker lead from the the little case speaker should be connected to speaker terminal

turn all the power on and use the start button on the board

then try the go button push and hold


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh now why didn't I think of that.









I doubt that's the problem but it's worth double checking anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Hi Ceadderman

If the cpu led light came on both board then its likely a cpu

If the cpu led light came on one board then its likely the board

a cpu substitution is the only easy way to tell

thats what I had to do with my board


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Hi Ceadderman
> If the cpu led light came on both board then its likely a cpu
> If the cpu led light came on one board then its likely the board
> a cpu substitution is the only easy way to tell
> thats what I had to do with my board


Two different boards, two different CPUs (sempron and bulldozer). Maybe I don't have the CPU seated firmly enough? I would think I wouldn't be able to pull the lever if it wasn't. I'll try the suggestions listed here tomorrow, and always, thank you for your help, guys!!


----------



## Tweeky

the weight of the cpu should be enough to allow the cpu to drop in place

if there is friction then check the cpu pins

the leaver will close even if the cpu is not all the way in

if the pins on the cpu are misaligned then pushing on it may damage the pins


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Two different boards, two different CPUs (sempron and bulldozer). Maybe I don't have the CPU seated firmly enough? I would think I wouldn't be able to pull the lever if it wasn't. I'll try the suggestions listed here tomorrow, and always, thank you for your help, guys!!


Maybe your RAM is incompatible.


----------



## justcrash

Ok, I reseated the CPU, now the CPU light does not come on. However, the DRAM light comes on now and I get 3 beeps, which the manual says "No memory detected". I have two sticks, (Corsair Vengeance Red Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-17000, DDR3-2133MHz), and I've tried then both in the red slots, one at at time, and both together. The odds of both sticks being bad are high in my opinion. Any advice?


----------



## truckerguy

try using a single stick


----------



## justcrash

I have done that, sir. If I understood the manual correctly, I shouldn't use the black slots unless I am running 4 sticks, is that correct?


----------



## truckerguy

yes and if you have a single know good stick of ram use it as well to make sure its the ram and not your board as highly unliky both sticks are bad it more unlikly your all your ram slots are bad


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> yes and if you have a single know good stick of ram use it as well to make sure its the ram and not your board as highly unliky both sticks are bad it more unlikly your all your ram slots are bad


Yes sir, I will give that a shot. Provided the two, still packaged sticks of RAM I have give me the same beep code, what steps should I take next? Someone mentioned taking the board out of the case and booting it up like that. Could that also help determine the memory issue? I am still not getting anything on the monitor. I don't think I've ever had a hard time getting a box up and running as this.


----------



## truckerguy

pulling the board will elimanate the posiblity of a short from the board to the case


----------



## truckerguy

that is why you need at less 1 know stick of ram to test the board ram slots


----------



## justcrash

Yes sir, I've tested each slot one at a time, with both sticks of RAM.


----------



## justcrash

let me ask you this... I placed the gold posts into the board, and then used the screws that came with the MOBO to fix it to the case. Should there have been a rubber washer or something that I missed?


----------



## truckerguy

the "gold posts" need to be installed in the case on the mother board. The "gold posts" are called stand offs. you srew them into the case and sit the mother coard on top of the and the srew the mother board on to the stand offs so the mother board isent sitting directly on the mother board tray in your case


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> let me ask you this... I placed the gold posts into the board, and then used the screws that came with the MOBO to fix it to the case. Should there have been a rubber washer or something that I missed?


Washers are usually not needed for the standoffs. Make sure to check there placement onto the mobo tray so each lines up with a hole in the mobo.

Also, the Black slots are for High freq ram and with 2133MHz kit (which should be able to run 2000MHz) try the Black slots and don't be surprised if it takes slightly higher than stock Dram voltage if you can make it boot. You might also try black slots and using the GO Button.


----------



## Tweeky

You should screw in the gold posts in the case first at locations in the base of the case that match and align with the holes in the motherboard

Then insert the motherboard in the case on top of the gold posts and use screws to hold the motherboard to the gold posts

The gold post must go between the case and the motherboard to hold the motherboard off of the case

Be sure that all the post in the case line up with the all holes in the motherboard


----------



## justcrash

Ok, I tried the black slots, same thing. No monitor, and 3 beeps.


----------



## The Sandman

When I read the manual (page 2-46) the only thing listed with 3 beeps, "One continuous beep followed by three short beeps" = No VGA detected.








Be sure to notice the long and short of the beep.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> When I read the manual (page 2-46) the only thing listed with 3 beeps, "One continuous beep followed by three short beeps" = No VGA detected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to notice the long and short of the beep.


This is one longer beep followed by two shorter ones, sir.


----------



## Mistral

AMI BIOS: 1 long 2 short is a video failure, 1 long 3 short is base/extended memory failure.
Award Bios: 1 long 3 short is a keyboard controller failure.

Asus could be using their own implementation of BIOS codes.


----------



## justcrash

Just a question, do I need to over clock the CPU (AMD FD8150FRGUBOX FX-8150 Processor) to get this Corsair Vengeance Red Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB) to work?


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> AMI BIOS: 1 long 2 short is a video failure, 1 long 3 short is base/extended memory failure.
> Award Bios: 1 long 3 short is a keyboard controller failure.
> Asus could be using their own implementation of BIOS codes.


The manual says its memory, do you know which is more accurate, sir?


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Just a question, do I need to over clock the CPU (AMD FD8150FRGUBOX FX-8150 Processor) to get this Corsair Vengeance Red Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB) to work?


Actually, I still have the Sempron in there, I wonder if the older CPU is now the problem in relation to the memory?


----------



## justcrash

Ok, with the Sempron, I got video output after I reseated EVERYTHING. However it is not recognizing my USB keyboard so I cannot flash the BIOS. I will have to find an Old PS2 board laying around and see how it goes from there.

It also did not recognize any of the drives as existing. Any idea why that may have been?


----------



## Tweeky

check the back of the key board does the key board require batteries

plug the key board into usb 2.0 port (black)

do you have sata data cable hooked to the hard drives and motherboard sata ports 1-4 and a power connector hooked to the hard drives

See page 3-17 in the crosshair iv formula manual


----------



## justcrash

No battery slot on the keyboard, I will have to check to make sure they are in 1-4.They all have SATA power connectors,sir.


----------



## justcrash

Ok, I know this sounds ridiculous... but all three times I've taken this MOBO out of the case I've had a dickens of a time with one screw in particular. I just could not get it to come out. It wasn't screwed in, but it wouldn't come out.

This last time I made a mental note not to put a screw back in that spot.

Now, miraculously, it boots!!! Was it shorting out the board?

Also, neither of my BLURAY/DVD drives have an SPDIF output to attach to the board. How will I get audio from CDs if there is no SPDIF out? These are SATA drives.


----------



## justcrash

Are there any USB connectors on the board that is preferable to the others? For instance, the cable coming from my case is for two USB inputs and I seem to remember one of them would only support 1 USB slot.


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Also, neither of my BLURAY/DVD drives have an SPDIF output to attach to the board. How will I get audio from CDs if there is no SPDIF out? These are SATA drives.


I found the answer to this, it all just gets fed into the MOBO and out through the on board sound.


----------



## justcrash

What is the trick to getting my 64 gig SSD to be recognized as a boot device in the BIOS? I plan on putting my OS on there and shutting off Windows Caching.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> What is the trick to getting my 64 gig SSD to be recognized as a boot device in the BIOS? I plan on putting my OS on there and shutting off Windows Caching.


DUDE! Use the Edit button! The little pencil looking thing in the lower left hand side of the post.
Also, we are all here to help but read your manuall, it will save time and clutter on the thread.

Set the SSD to be the first in the boot priority, make sure it is set to ACHI mode,


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> DUDE! Use the Edit button! The little pencil looking thing in the lower left hand side of the post.
> Also, we are all here to help but read your manuall, it will save time and clutter on the thread.
> Set the SSD to be the first in the boot priority, make sure it is set to ACHI mode,


I apologize. I tried to delete the post but didn't see a delete button. If there is a mod here, please feel free to delete those for me. I apologize again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> I apologize. I tried to delete the post but didn't see a delete button. If there is a mod here, please feel free to delete those for me. I apologize again.


Not a problem, just wanted to be clear for future reference. Did you get the board to see the SSD?


----------



## justcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Not a problem, just wanted to be clear for future reference. Did you get the board to see the SSD?


Ye sir, so far, so good. The only issue is the system is not allowing me to shut off windows caching on it yet.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> Ye sir, so far, so good. The only issue is the system is not allowing me to shut off windows caching on it yet.


This is the best guide I have seen for setting up your SSD http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## NG_Navarro

Has any one bench on Dice or LN2 with Crosshair 4 formula?
I dont get this board coz when ever i set the CPU voltage to pass 1.6V, some where 1.65
I always get CPU voltage error...I dont know if I have to change the CPU PLL or what








or it must be the board....I never got that on the last board i used


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NG_Navarro*
> 
> Has any one bench on Dice or LN2 with Crosshair 4 formula?
> I dont get this board coz when ever i set the CPU voltage to pass 1.6V, some where 1.65
> I always get CPU voltage error...I dont know if I have to change the CPU PLL or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it must be the board....I never got that on the last board i used


That is perfectly normal. You can simply bypass the warning or set the voltage monitoring to ignore the CPU voltage to avoid the warning completely.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NG_Navarro*
> 
> Has any one bench on Dice or LN2 with Crosshair 4 formula?
> I dont get this board coz when ever i set the CPU voltage to pass 1.6V, some where 1.65
> I always get CPU voltage error...I dont know if I have to change the CPU PLL or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it must be the board....I never got that on the last board i used


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049
Yeah there is a setting, I think it is under the Advance tab, to turn of the voltage error when you boot.


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justcrash*
> 
> The manual says its memory, do you know which is more accurate, sir?


BIOS codes can be ambiguous if the system can't load the video code into memory then you could get a video error when in fact it is a memory fault.
The BIOS looks for the presence of video ROM between memory locations C000:000h and C780:000h, if it finds a video BIOS It tests the contents, if the test is successful the BIOS will initialize the video adapter and then pass control to the video BIOS, which will then initialize itself and assume control once it's complete.


----------



## NG_Navarro

Thanks guys I'll try that....this board has been with me for 1 year...
never got it to bench on 5Ghz and wast able to validate on 5.3Ghz
is there a trick or somthing to mess around with
I know that i need to change the 1.8 NB V once the NB V hit around 1.5v when I'm doing reference
but for CPU i have no idea....even at CPU v at 1.7 and CPU/NB at 1.38v it wouldn't boot


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NG_Navarro*
> 
> Thanks guys I'll try that....this board has been with me for 1 year...
> never got it to bench on 5Ghz and wast able to validate on 5.3Ghz
> is there a trick or somthing to mess around with
> I know that i need to change the 1.8 NB V once the NB V hit around 1.5v when I'm doing reference
> but for CPU i have no idea....even at CPU v at 1.7 and CPU/NB at 1.38v it wouldn't boot


Boot into Windows at a lower clock and use a laptop and ROG to walk up the base clock. Or Phenom Tweaker to change the multi in Windows.


----------



## bo40

how is your 8150 doin on your sabertooth mine is doin ok but it wont do nearly what my outher one on my crosshair V will do


----------



## NG_Navarro

Thanks...ill do that and try it with a x4 965 Be...
I know I've been missing something in the bios, like forgot to disable (over current protection)
and never did touch the CPU PWM Freq.


----------



## vf-

What's the purpose of the power saving mode in Windows 7 Power Options, PCI Express Link State. Default is moderate power saving but I've read it can cause issues with muti-gpu setups, holding back performance. Since I've switched it off I've noticed the NB/SB has went up a few degrees on the IV Formula. Not an issue. NB use to idle 46c, SB 36/37c. Now it's NB 50c, SB 39c.

Though it could just be coincidence since the weather is rather humid at the moment. Yeah, I'm betting thats what it is. Checked all my temperature probes as they too are up a few degrees more than normal.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> What's the purpose of the power saving mode in Windows 7 Power Options, PCI Express Link State. Default is moderate power saving but I've read it can cause issues with muti-gpu setups, holding back performance. Since I've switched it off I've noticed the NB/SB has went up a few degrees on the IV Formula. Not an issue. NB use to idle 46c, SB 36/37c. Now it's NB 50c, SB 39c.
> 
> Though it could just be coincidence since the weather is rather humid at the moment. Yeah, I'm betting thats what it is. Checked all my temperature probes as they too are up a few degrees more than normal.


You'll want all Power Saving features set to Off in the BIOS. I think you can still set sleep with these features off in the System folder, but I wouldn't recommend it. Especially if you Fold. Depending on the Application NB will bounce between 46c-50c. I played Civ V the other day while Folding and browser open and my NB shot up to 55c.









I'm glad I got the FC block for this beastie. Will only be running it and CPU block with a 360 Radiator so my temps should drop to that of my SB which is currently 43c. Should go lower but I'm not gonna get ballsy with my predictions. I'll just be happy that my NB doesn't come close to hitting 50c.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I've noticed the NB/SB has went up a few degrees on the IV Formula. Not an issue. NB use to idle 46c, SB 36/37c. Now it's NB 50c, SB 39c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Depending on the Application NB will bounce between 46c-50c. I played Civ V the other day while Folding and browser open and my NB shot up to 55c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I got the FC block for this beastie. Will only be running it and CPU block with a 360 Radiator so my temps should drop to that of my SB which is currently 43c. Should go lower but I'm not gonna get ballsy with my predictions. I'll just be happy that my NB doesn't come close to hitting 50c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cman, I have to ask, what makes these SB and NB temps so crazy high. I assume your running all four Dimms full and possibly dual GPU. Is this the reason? vf-'s idle temps are higher than mine while under load. I can only guess mine has a little more voltage applied all the way across the board. I don't see the Dram adding any temp to NB or SB. What gives man?









Here's the latest OC still under load at the end of 28 hrs of Prime95 on Blend.



This is with a CPU only loop. And yes I do run C&Q but not when testing so mine are even lower for everyday play time (SB 31-32 and NB 34-36c). Seems I've seen so many with temps near 50c for the NB and as you can see mine never went above 39c.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You'll want all Power Saving features set to Off in the BIOS.


I always keep cool and quiet enabled.

Quote:


> Depending on the Application NB will bounce between 46c-50c. I played Civ V the other day while Folding and browser open and my NB shot up to 55c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I got the FC block for this beastie. Will only be running it and CPU block with a 360 Radiator so my temps should drop to that of my SB which is currently 43c. Should go lower but I'm not gonna get ballsy with my predictions. I'll just be happy that my NB doesn't come close to hitting 50c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


55c, eek? why? when I game after midnight, BF3... I've seen the NB hit 63c but... thats because there's no fresh air in the room due to a small room with another computer in it. BF3 runs for hours. However... I don't like it and I'll need to do something soon regarding the heat for CrossFire 5870's. It's like a sauna. Pretty sure the room has at times reached 28/30c.

Under normal conditions the NB is in the low 50's, sometimes 55c when the room door and window is open. I don't know why I see so many people go a tad paranoid on many forums regarding the NB/SB temperatures like it's going to be a power plant meltdown. I'm not referring to you but I've seen so many discussions from people that anything in the 50's or 60's is total combustion. Shut it down!! Considering the overheating protection settings start at 70c and can still be changed. I've seen even some techy people close to Asus say 80c is still safe. I've just never came close to 70c.

I really need to get these cards under water cooling. 75c is what the main 5870 normally hits with a 48/64 player server but the room just becomes too muggy. Hate how the back of my neck feels uncomfortable with it.

I really do want to go water cooling after the summer there about when the Ivy Bridge reviews are well under way. Would be great to have a silent computer with very little heat. That really would be heaven!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I assume your running all four Dimms full and possibly dual GPU. Is this the reason? vf-'s idle temps are higher than mine while under load. I can only guess mine has a little more voltage applied all the way across the board. I don't see the Dram adding any temp to NB or SB. What gives man?


My dimms are all occupied. 8GB. v1.55 Though my board is upside down. More open space near the NB than the SB. Plus when the cards kick in after a while the case can reach up to 42c. Normally idles 25c on a good day, warmer today it's 28c. It's a small BTX Lian Li midi case though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I've noticed the NB/SB has went up a few degrees on the IV Formula. Not an issue. NB use to idle 46c, SB 36/37c. Now it's NB 50c, SB 39c.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Depending on the Application NB will bounce between 46c-50c. I played Civ V the other day while Folding and browser open and my NB shot up to 55c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I got the FC block for this beastie. Will only be running it and CPU block with a 360 Radiator so my temps should drop to that of my SB which is currently 43c. Should go lower but I'm not gonna get ballsy with my predictions. I'll just be happy that my NB doesn't come close to hitting 50c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cman, I have to ask, what makes these SB and NB temps so crazy high. I assume your running all four Dimms full and possibly dual GPU. Is this the reason? vf-'s idle temps are higher than mine while under load. I can only guess mine has a little more voltage applied all the way across the board. I don't see the Dram adding any temp to NB or SB. What gives man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest OC still under load at the end of 28 hrs of Prime95 on Blend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a CPU only loop. And yes I do run C&Q but not when testing so mine are even lower for everyday play time (SB 31-32 and NB 34-36c). Seems I've seen so many with temps near 50c for the NB and as you can see mine never went above 39c.
Click to expand...

Only running two DIMMs and single GPU. It could be my current cooler is sending Heatsoak to my NB. But to be honest I don't believe that to be the case since my CPU is running at 44c under Load. I touched the top of the cooler with my bare hand and you can't even hardly tell it's putting off heat. So heatsoak shouldn't be an issue.









I think that a lot of it depends on the amount of airflow in the case as well as the quality of the chips that land on each board. Not that mine isn't quality. Just that like CPUs' there are good Chips then there are REALLY good Chips. You'll never have a dead on accurate spread from one to the next. It's never going to happen. You know as well as I do they set operable parameters and shoot for the middle.









Oh yes an I get my temps from PC Probe II, which is fairly accurate to HW Monitors reported temps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You'll want all Power Saving features set to Off in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep cool and quiet enabled.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the Application NB will bounce between 46c-50c. I played Civ V the other day while Folding and browser open and my NB shot up to 55c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I got the FC block for this beastie. Will only be running it and CPU block with a 360 Radiator so my temps should drop to that of my SB which is currently 43c. Should go lower but I'm not gonna get ballsy with my predictions. I'll just be happy that my NB doesn't come close to hitting 50c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 55c, eek? why? when I game after midnight, BF3... I've seen the NB hit 63c but... thats because there's no fresh air in the room due to a small room with another computer in it. BF3 runs for hours. However... I don't like it and I'll need to do something soon regarding the heat for CrossFire 5870's. It's like a sauna. Pretty sure the room has at times reached 28/30c.
> 
> Under normal conditions the NB is in the low 50's, sometimes 55c when the room door and window is open. I don't know why I see so many people go a tad paranoid on many forums regarding the NB/SB temperatures like it's going to be a power plant meltdown. I'm not referring to you but I've seen so many discussions from people that anything in the 50's or 60's is total combustion. Shut it down!! Considering the overheating protection settings start at 70c and can still be changed. I've seen even some techy people close to Asus say 80c is still safe. I've just never came close to 70c.
> 
> I really need to get these cards under water cooling. 75c is what the main 5870 normally hits with a 48/64 player server but the room just becomes too muggy. Hate how the back of my neck feels uncomfortable with it.
> 
> I really do want to go water cooling after the summer there about when the Ivy Bridge reviews are well under way. Would be great to have a silent computer with very little heat. That really would be heaven!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I assume your running all four Dimms full and possibly dual GPU. Is this the reason? vf-'s idle temps are higher than mine while under load. I can only guess mine has a little more voltage applied all the way across the board. I don't see the Dram adding any temp to NB or SB. What gives man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dimms are all occupied. 8GB. v1.55 Though my board is upside down. More open space near the NB than the SB. Plus when the cards kick in after a while the case can reach up to 42c. Normally idles 25c on a good day, warmer today it's 28c. It's a small BTX Lian Li midi case though.
Click to expand...

Civilization games are pretty well the most GPU intensive games in existence. You want to know if your GPU is up to snuff? Run Civ V and you'll see right quick. It takes a lot of polys' to put this game together. And all the movement on the screen at one time? Oh yeah the GPU will heat up the NB in a hurry. Last Summer I had my NB squeaking on the ragged edge of 60c in 90F/32.2c weather. My GPU rarely hits 58c with the fan dialed up to 45% though. That's probably due to the 200mm fan I have washing over it through my HDD cage.

I did the NB fix on this board btw. Temps were much hotter before the fix. At Idle my NB sat at mid 50s'. Couldn't hardly do anything on it before I did the fix. All you do is file down the standoffs to the same height as the SB ones and replace them into the SB side with the SB going to the NB. Been working pretty well ever since. But I want things chilly not room temp. Short of subambient of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Civilization games are pretty well the most GPU intensive games in existence. You want to know if your GPU is up to snuff? Run Civ V and you'll see right quick. It takes a lot of polys' to put this game together. And all the movement on the screen at one time? Oh yeah the GPU will heat up the NB in a hurry. Last Summer I had my NB squeaking on the ragged edge of 60c in 90F/32.2c weather. My GPU rarely hits 58c with the fan dialed up to 45% though. That's probably due to the 200mm fan I have washing over it through my HDD cage.
> 
> I did the NB fix on this board btw. Temps were much hotter before the fix. At Idle my NB sat at mid 50s'. Couldn't hardly do anything on it before I did the fix. All you do is file down the standoffs to the same height as the SB ones and replace them into the SB side with the SB going to the NB. Been working pretty well ever since. But I want things chilly not room temp. Short of subambient of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Is your 5770 the blower or a central fan? my other problem could be the fact my cards dump the heat into the case. Though I rectified that with creating a big rectangular exhaust vent on the roof of the case. There's two 140mm fans there but I always keep them off for less noise. Even though it's on the fan controller. I just let the case vent itself anyway with all fans on the lowest speed, 950rpm.

I've read a lot of the brass filing mods. Though I've read one too many scary stories that it's put me off. I've heard these chips are more fragile than any graphic/cpu chip... (not that I would ram it on with vice grips, heck the H70 doesn't need to be all that tight, just enough) I don't know what resemblance it makes but I bought my board Christmas 2010.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have the original Batmobile(named for color and shape) cooler but with the single Xfire tab. The fan is more toward the pwr connection than the middle. So it indeed vents out. You might look at some Yate Loon Medium Speed 140mm fans for Exhaust purposes. Great fans. I have one in replacement of the stock 140 that came with the 932. In fact I still have the stock fan and had never run it. I'll probably turn it into a shroud when I update to a GPU loop.









As long as you match the length of the SB standoffs you should be completely fine. Just make sure to cut the imprinted section of TIM out leaving the rest behind as a mold. Put a small dot of fresh TIM in place and tighten it til the screw stops moving & maybe a 1/8th to a quarter inch of turn. Doesn't have to be insanely tight. Just enough to get the TIM to spread. Just like you would do with your CPU. That's all there is to it really. just make sure to use a little blow off to clean the standoffs of any particulates that could get into your work.









~Ceadder


----------



## vf-

What is the reason cool and quiet is not working (it is enabled) while disabling turbo core and manually using 19.0 Multiplier for 1090t for 3800... voltage is also 1.38.


----------



## Mistral

You probably have the CPU voltage on manual in the BIOS I don't think Cool 'n' Quiet works properly with it on manual. The screws that hold the heatsink on have small shoulders on them and small springs so I think it would be difficult to exert to much pressure on the chip, if the standoffs are to long they prevent the springs from holding the heatsink down on the chip.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> You probably have the CPU voltage on manual in the BIOS I don't think Cool 'n' Quiet works properly with it on manual.


Hmm, I had it set to offset, which is default because when set to manual the cool and quiet setting is greyed out.


----------



## The Sandman

C&Q works only with Offset Voltage Mode with the CPU Multiplier no higher than 18x. If you want to use C&Q at 3900MHz than you'll have to raise the Ref Clock. I use it all the time with no issues.

Don't forget to use the balanced power plan windows too, high performance plan does away with C&Q.


----------



## p4spooky

Guys:

If you anyone is interested, here is BIOS version 2002 modified with latest AMD RAID ROM. Confirmed working [HERE]

*Asus Crosshair IV 2002 Modified*

Changes Made:

1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To 3.3.1540.14
2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to 1.0.7.28
3. Updated AMD AHCI ROM 3.0.C.5

*Note:

1. Flashing involves risk, use with caution
2. Have a Bios recovery plan BEFORE flashing
3. Backup data on your existing array*

Please make sure you use a driver at least 3.3.1540.17 or above. For Win 7 please use *Catalyst 12.3 RAID Driver*

Please provide feedback and rep me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> Guys:
> If you anyone is interested, here is BIOS version 2002 modified with latest AMD RAID ROM. Confirmed working [HERE]
> *Asus Crosshair IV 2002 Modified*
> Changes Made:
> 1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To 3.3.1540.14
> 2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to 1.0.7.28
> *Note:
> 1. Flashing involves risk, use with caution
> 2. Have a Bios recovery plan BEFORE flashing
> 3. Backup data on your existing array*
> Please make sure you use a driver at least 3.3.1540.17 or above. For Win 7 please use *Catalyst 12.3 RAID Driver*
> Please provide feedback and rep me


Nice! I have not looked into Modding AMD BIOS's yet. Can I ask what tools you used?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> Guys:
> If you anyone is interested, here is BIOS version 2002 modified with latest AMD RAID ROM. Confirmed working [HERE]
> *Asus Crosshair IV 2002 Modified*
> Changes Made:
> 1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To 3.3.1540.14
> 2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to 1.0.7.28
> *Note:
> 1. Flashing involves risk, use with caution
> 2. Have a Bios recovery plan BEFORE flashing
> 3. Backup data on your existing array*
> Please make sure you use a driver at least 3.3.1540.17 or above. For Win 7 please use *Catalyst 12.3 RAID Driver*
> Please provide feedback and rep me


Nice post, thank you!!! +Rep
Looks like maybe something to play with this weekend.


----------



## p4spooky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice! I have not looked into Modding AMD BIOS's yet. Can I ask what tools you used?


Sure - I used MMTOOL 3.22 BKMOD - See attached

MMTOOL v3.22 MOD.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> Sure - I used MMTOOL 3.22 BKMOD - See attached
> 
> MMTOOL v3.22 MOD.zip 153k .zip file


Cheers!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> Sure - I used MMTOOL 3.22 BKMOD - See attached
> 
> MMTOOL v3.22 MOD.zip 153k .zip file


I've used that tool to unlock my Z68 bios for Apple compatibility, but was wondering how do you change the raid rom? Is it difficult to do?

Interested in putting out a guide?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

From what I can see this Full Coverage Formula IV block is very good. With Medium Speed Yate Loons in Pull on my 360 Radiator my NB is running 42c while Folding under full load and AV scanning. CPU is running 37c average under same conditions with the MB feeding directly to CPU with no Radiator between them. Will have pics tomorrow. Just a quick update for anyone considering Water on this board.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> Guys:
> If you anyone is interested, here is BIOS version 2002 modified with latest AMD RAID ROM. Confirmed working [HERE]
> *Asus Crosshair IV 2002 Modified*
> Changes Made:
> 1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To 3.3.1540.14
> 2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to 1.0.7.28
> 3. Updated AMD AHCI ROM 3.0.C.5
> *Note:
> 1. Flashing involves risk, use with caution
> 2. Have a Bios recovery plan BEFORE flashing
> 3. Backup data on your existing array*
> Please make sure you use a driver at least 3.3.1540.17 or above. For Win 7 please use *Catalyst 12.3 RAID Driver*
> Please provide feedback and rep me


Here's what I got after flashing. So far so good. From first glance seems to make a nice performance increase. The Corsair Force Series RED 6.0 SSDs use the ATTO Bench Utility for those that may not be aware. I did use several others to get a broader view. All comparisons are before on the left, and after on the right. Overall I'm very happy so far, time always tells all though













Now time to see how this Bios plays with the new Ripjaws X with it's improved memory stability.

+Rep for the job well done p4spooky! Been hoping to get these drives closer to they're factory rating since they where first installed. This is definitely a move in the right direction. It's a shame ASUS won't take care of us after spending our cash for one of there flagship mobo's. Got any other magic for us?









Could use a little help sorting all this out with the seek times etc. My limited experience with SSD/RAID does not allow me to fully digest ALL the changes above. Anyone care to take a stab at it?

Cman, been waiting to see those pics man!


----------



## vf-

Not sure if this is the right place... but it's 1090t and Crosshair IV Formula related. I'm so disappointed in the 1090t now, regarding recording while gaming. I thought the x6 was suppose to be a good at multitasking. I can't keep the fps above 40 when running Fraps or trying to record with MSI Afterburner. Both more or less perform the same when recording in Battlefield 3. When it's not recording, constant 60fps with two 5870's 1GB, well technically 58 since I have the fps capped so I don't suffer input lag.

I've even tested it with the recording settings so low it doesn't make any difference. This is not on the primary drive. Tested this on two other sata drives. Both Western Digital 7200rpm 16mb cache.


----------



## '_'

I just put in an order for a Bitspower water block for my Crosshair IV Extreme. Is there anyone else using one? Its the only full cover block I could find that isn't discontinued.
My load temps weren't that great 59*C on NB and 50*C on SB, with a 30*C ambient. So hopefully these temperatures will improve with the block
I'll post new temperatures when I receive and install the block for anyone that might be interested.

Also does anyone know how to remove the light up ROG logo I'm hoping to stick it to the water block but I can't figure it out


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'_'*
> 
> I just put in an order for a Bitspower water block for my Crosshair IV Extreme. Is there anyone else using one? Its the only full cover block I could find that isn't discontinued.
> My load temps weren't that great 59*C on NB and 50*C on SB, with a 30*C ambient. So hopefully these temperatures will improve with the block
> I'll post new temperatures when I receive and install the block for anyone that might be interested.
> 
> Also does anyone know how to remove the light up ROG logo I'm hoping to stick it to the water block but I can't figure it out


Mips makes a FC block for Extreme. You'd probably have to get it through Aqua Computer though and I believe they submit build order if they don't have it in stock. Very nice block but the BP block is right secsy too.









... Ohhhhh alright Sandy you twisted me arm...

















Just purchased 20 Red LED strands and 40 connectors to mock up dual LED kits for CPU blocks. the LED strands are 25cm long so I'm gonna mock up a two Mole extension to minimize having to run more than one Mole Connection through the PSU. Soon as my payments clear into my PPal, I'll be getting an NZXT 2m strand to light this bad boy up Ninjastyle.









So that way people will see my Loop through the Plexi.



~Ceadder


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> Well, after 2 weeks of researching, based on this picture from some random forum, looks like the CM v8 would fit the CHIVF with 16GB of Vengeance RAM
> http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo357/SkinlessChicken/My1.jpg
> Is it safe to assume that this would also fit on the CHIV-Extreme if it fits on the formula too? If it is, looks like the v8 is my only air-cooled option?


I realise this is totally out of date, and may be a necro, but the image in that post came from my photobucket. That was a Crosshair IV with a PII 1100T at 4.1GHz at 1.44v. The two cards were 6970s, which I still had up until a little bit ago. It was all in a Silverstone Raven 2. That was a while ago, but I wanted to find an old post of mine on a forum, and I recalled having this in it, and then OCN popped up!


----------



## p4spooky

@Sandman:

Excellent results - Thanks for the feedback









I am trying hard to get my reps up so that I can sell some gear in this forum, getting 35 Reps appears impossible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's what I got after flashing. So far so good. From first glance seems to make a nice performance increase. The Corsair Force Series RED 6.0 SSDs use the ATTO Bench Utility for those that may not be aware. I did use several others to get a broader view. All comparisons are before on the left, and after on the right. Overall I'm very happy so far, time always tells all though
> ......
> 
> Now time to see how this Bios plays with the new Ripjaws X with it's improved memory stability.
> +Rep for the job well done p4spooky! Been hoping to get these drives closer to they're factory rating since they where first installed. This is definitely a move in the right direction. It's a shame ASUS won't take care of us after spending our cash for one of there flagship mobo's. Got any other magic for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use a little help sorting all this out with the seek times etc. My limited experience with SSD/RAID does not allow me to fully digest ALL the changes above. Anyone care to take a stab at it?
> Cman, been waiting to see those pics man!


----------



## NoGuru

Just takes a little while, but with posts like the first one you had it should rack up pretty fast.
I mean you have only had 26 posts.


----------



## The Sandman

LEDs, water block, hmmm. I like it. Looks good so far. You're thinking right on the 2M NZXT. I have the white ones for just the same reason. Be prepared to spend a little time with them. The light is directional and there's like 22 LEDs. I found taking the time to align them as you go makes a nice difference. My only problem has been a severe lack of time to just sit and align lights lol.


----------



## bo40

nice very much so


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> LEDs, water block, hmmm. I like it. Looks good so far. You're thinking right on the 2M NZXT. I have the white ones for just the same reason. Be prepared to spend a little time with them. The light is directional and there's like 22 LEDs. I found taking the time to align them as you go makes a nice difference. My only problem has been a severe lack of time to just sit and align lights lol.


No worries. I just got a killer deal on eBay for 4" zips, $2.50 for 300 of them. Should make working with the NZXT light strand a cinch.









Next week sometime I'll be getting my Dremel 3000 kit. Then it's time to mod like a MUTHA on my 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

This morning my CHIV didn't post at all when last night it was fine. I've got a 1090T in there with 4x2gb Corsair Vengeance 1600 7-8-7-24 modules and one video card. The led light stopped upon [cpu] and [mem ok] button after 3 sec hold failed. So I randomly took out one pair of ram and it posted this time. Kind of getting sick of this unpredictable behavior. I just want to take this board and throw it in the air and shoot it. Probably will sell it soon but thinking I should rma cpu and board?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

I just upgraded to 1055T. Nothing. Powers up just fine, screen is black and...








RAM you say? I'm going through this exact same issue with 1055T. Gonna check an see if my RAM is the issue right now. Will get back to you if mine POSTS...

Thought it might be BIOS but I'm on 2002. Can't go no further...

Are you running Snipers perchance? Or something else?

~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I just upgraded to 1055T. Nothing. Powers up just fine, screen is black and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM you say? I'm going through this exact same issue with 1055T. Gonna check an see if my RAM is the issue right now. Will get back to you if mine POSTS...
> Thought it might be BIOS but I'm on 2002. Can't go no further...
> Are you running Snipers perchance? Or something else?
> ~Ceadder


I'm using 'P4Spooky's' on Extremesystems forum modded bios version 2002 including raid rom version 3.3.1540.14. I upgraded the bios to that bios because I really didn't feel like I had anything to loose as its always been a quirky motherboard. Also I don't think the bios had anything to do with it. I think the 1090T memory controller was never too good to begin with because I had ram compatibility issues from day one. Even with different brands. Even now it locks up randomly in Windows. Next month I think I'm going to get a Msi X79 XPower board to replace it with and RMA and sell the board. Its never been reliable. My Intel 920 with a whopping 1.2 Ghz overclock is more stable than that board!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah no. IMC is just fine. Plenty of people have run Thubbies on CIVF. I think the problem is that it's just not on QVL and even though you could fire up using GoButton on a quad, you may not get the same results you got with Quad using non QVL RAM on Thubbie. 1055T was out before 1090T and if I'm going through this same issue that you're going through I would think that it's not the CPU but ASUS not updating the QVL. I'm gonna call their Motherboard Division right now and see if I can get them on this. They should have a set of 8Gig Snipers to cobble together an updated BIOS.

Thought it might've been cause this CPU was dropped prior to installation but no pins were bent(thank god) and I'm having the same exact problems you are but no RAM to change over to at the moment. It was hell pulling the RAM from under my freshly re-installed CPU out tube, so it looks like I'm gonna drain my loop and stick a 45 there which I probably shoulda done already. Oh well this is as good a time as any to iron out the bugs I guess. I got 13 days to get it together for Chimpin.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah no. IMC is just fine. Plenty of people have run Thubbies on CIVF. I think the problem is that it's just not on QVL and even though you could fire up using GoButton on a quad, you may not get the same results you got with Quad using non QVL RAM on Thubbie. 1055T was out before 1090T and if I'm going through this same issue that you're going through I would think that it's not the CPU but ASUS not updating the QVL. I'm gonna call their Motherboard Division right now and see if I can get them on this. They should have a set of 8Gig Snipers to cobble together an updated BIOS.
> Thought it might've been cause this CPU was dropped prior to installation but no pins were bent(thank god) and I'm having the same exact problems you are but no RAM to change over to at the moment. It was hell pulling the RAM from under my freshly re-installed CPU out tube, so it looks like I'm gonna drain my loop and stick a 45 there which I probably shoulda done already. Oh well this is as good a time as any to iron out the bugs I guess. I got 13 days to get it together for Chimpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


While your at it since you have their ear please tell them about the Corsair Vengeance Ram. Mine are 4gb 1600mhz modules at cas 7-8-8-24. Made a mistake earlier saying they were 2gb modules. Next month when I go with an X79 those modules hopefully will work in quad channel mode. I can't wait. Too broke right now for that though. Anyhow been in difficult situations before changing the fans off of my radiator a couple years ago with virtually no room to manever and had to use a 90 deg angled screw driver to install them. That was a joy!


----------



## Ceadderman

Wasn't able to get through so I've pulled the CMOS and will let it set overnight. Hopefully I can get it to work tomorrow.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


This might sound like a dumb question but I gotta do it anyway.
One of these days I dedicated my time to see what I can get with pure RAM speed and timings, the difference in speeds werent big enough to consider all the trouble I see you already had Ceadder.
When I built my rig I remember you posting cause you had RAM problems with the Sniper, I think that I would in your position try to get something in the likes of 1866Mhz with very low latency just to save me the long nights spent trying to get it working.
Wouldnt it be easier if you just bought a very low latency kit with a good speed? Or actually n extremely high frequency kit and lower the frequency+lower latency to get better results, stability etc?
Something like 2200Mhz CL9 and try to lower it to 1866 CL7? I dunno, was just wondering


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I got through to Raja at Asus about the CH4 board and this is what he said:

Anything pre-Bulldozer is all over the place in terms of the memory controller. Some fo the CPUs are very flaky with 16GB installed. I managed to get some intel spec'd kits stable by setting the following:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3468-Crosshair-V-Formula-Easy-Memory-Setup-Guide&country=&status=

this is also a good resource for info:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&country=&status=

-Raja


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


high performance ram is very hard to find at this time

look at some of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600052012%20600006142&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D455%5E20%2D231%2D455%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D468%5E20%2D231%2D468%2DTS

these are my setting on my ch4e overclocked 1100T to 4ghz with dominators but *i like g.skill's better*


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have a set of 2x2GB 2000MHz dominators (version 7.1: PSC) that works rather well with my 960T.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might sound like a dumb question but I gotta do it anyway.
> One of these days I dedicated my time to see what I can get with pure RAM speed and timings, the difference in speeds werent big enough to consider all the trouble I see you already had Ceadder.
> When I built my rig I remember you posting cause you had RAM problems with the Sniper, I think that I would in your position try to get something in the likes of 1866Mhz with very low latency just to save me the long nights spent trying to get it working.
> Wouldnt it be easier if you just bought a very low latency kit with a good speed? Or actually n extremely high frequency kit and lower the frequency+lower latency to get better results, stability etc?
> Something like 2200Mhz CL9 and try to lower it to 1866 CL7? I dunno, was just wondering
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high performance ram is very hard to find at this time
> 
> look at some of these
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600052012%20600006142&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D455%5E20%2D231%2D455%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D468%5E20%2D231%2D468%2DTS
> 
> these are my setting on my ch4e overclocked 1100T to 4ghz with dominators but *i like g.skill's better*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post guys, but I'm looking to see if Dominators (Specifically 1866/2000 series) work with Thubbie on the Crosshair IV Formula. I'm currently down and need to find some RAM that will work with 6Core Thubans an Pronto. Appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set of 2x2GB 2000MHz dominators (version 7.1: PSC) that works rather well with my 960T.
Click to expand...

Already tried POSTing with GSkill Ripjaws 2x4GB, RJX 2x4 and 2x4 of GSkill Snipers. All 1600 series and all with 2 and 1 stick variations. System will NOT go through DRAM.

Also tried a set of OCZ Gold Z3 Series 1333 2x4GB both one and 2 sticks.

It's not a need to go 1866 or 2000 but more of a preference to give me some headroom to OC the RAM by Multiplier to see how tight I can trim up the Frequency w/o going over spec'ed rating.

I'm running 2002 already so I'm not sure why exactly it's having an issue with 1055T, but I have a 1100T handy that I can throw at it too. But since it's not POSTing on 2002 with the RAM that I do have I'm thinking that it won't matter what I put in it and just wish to save a couple steps if I can with my loop having been refilled. This is the fourth time in the last few days that my loop has been drained and refilled.









No I don't NEED to get them in 2000 series but I think that getting Doms again is the way to go.

I've Reseated the CPU, changed TIM, reseated the block a number of times, figured out that the CPU light stayed lit and didn't blink w/ no RAM in sockets but DRAM didn't blink at all. Didn't even attempt to come on which was expected with no RAM in place but it cleared the CPU from the list of suspects.







Although it's still a possibility if the BIOS somehow got borked.

The trouble here really is going from Quad to Hexacore with an Overclock on board. But I've cleared the CMOS by hand and by lifting the Battery for 24hours. That SHOULD have cleared the frickin thing. My next step will probably be flipping the 1055 over to this M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 and reattempting POST with the 965 that's in it. If both systems fire up as I expect they should, then it will just confirm what I suspect and that being that RAM that is not on the QVL and being OC'ed to 1600 blocked the upgrade. If the 965 fails to POST then it's the Board. There are not too many steps here that I have left to do.









Getting Doms though is what I was already going to do and I know they work having run them on Day 1.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Well honestly I wish you good luck, and that you solve your problem. My computer is almost making one year and my RAM hasnt given me any problem, its a 1333Mhz CL7 kit, already had them stable with 1866mhz increasing the timings to CL 9-10-9-31 iirc just to benchmark them. They didnt seem stable.
Have them running at 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24, Gskill Ripjaws.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Well honestly I wish you good luck, and that you solve your problem. My computer is almost making one year and my RAM hasnt given me any problem, its a 1333Mhz CL7 kit, already had them stable with 1866mhz increasing the timings to CL 9-10-9-31 iirc just to benchmark them. They didnt seem stable.
> Have them running at 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24, Gskill Ripjaws.


I would stick with RipJaws if I wasn't planning on putting a block on Doms.That's why I want Doms. Don't feel like doing a ton a work and borking warranties on the RAM when I can just detach the tops and mount a block on Doms easy peasy.









I like GSkill RAM, I do. But with this kit not allowing the system to POST and the heatsinks being pretty flimsy after not even a full year of use out of them, I think that it's time for a change. Might come back to GSkill later for other builds but not for this one.









~Ceadder


----------



## morta

sup people im in need of some help. iv got a problem .recently i did a windows update and i was messing arond testing diffrent ram settings and stuff.but when i restarted my computer i was faced with a screen saying new cpu installd press f1 for setup or f2 to load system defults..if i clicket setup and tryd to change any settings within the bios. .when i saved changes and rebooted i was faced with the same screen again..it would only work if i pressd f2..but doing that would switch all settings in bios to auto. and give me a 3.2 clock speed :S i tryd turning of the computer swichign of the psu and unplugging it and pressing the cmos switch. but that dident fix it. i then tryd flashing the bios to the latest.but that dident fix it i tryd flashing the bios back and it still dident fix it. eventuly though i managed to fix it temporerly buy pressing restart untill it posted wihtout the screen and booted into windows..the first time it took 3 atempts.. on the second try when i resttarted it took me 8 atempts beffor it would work...right now im running my overclock profile and i am in windows but i am afrade to restart incase this dose not work again.....dose anyone have any advise?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Already tried POSTing with GSkill Ripjaws 2x4GB, RJX 2x4 and 2x4 of GSkill Snipers. All 1600 series and all with 2 and 1 stick variations. System will NOT go through DRAM.
> Also tried a set of OCZ Gold Z3 Series 1333 2x4GB both one and 2 sticks.
> It's not a need to go 1866 or 2000 but more of a preference to give me some headroom to OC the RAM by Multiplier to see how tight I can trim up the Frequency w/o going over spec'ed rating.
> I'm running 2002 already so I'm not sure why exactly it's having an issue with 1055T, but I have a 1100T handy that I can throw at it too. But since it's not POSTing on 2002 with the RAM that I do have I'm thinking that it won't matter what I put in it and just wish to save a couple steps if I can with my loop having been refilled. This is the fourth time in the last few days that my loop has been drained and refilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't NEED to get them in 2000 series but I think that getting Doms again is the way to go.
> I've Reseated the CPU, changed TIM, reseated the block a number of times, figured out that the CPU light stayed lit and didn't blink w/ no RAM in sockets but DRAM didn't blink at all. Didn't even attempt to come on which was expected with no RAM in place but it cleared the CPU from the list of suspects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's still a possibility if the BIOS somehow got borked.
> The trouble here really is going from Quad to Hexacore with an Overclock on board. But I've cleared the CMOS by hand and by lifting the Battery for 24hours. That SHOULD have cleared the frickin thing. My next step will probably be flipping the 1055 over to this M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 and reattempting POST with the 965 that's in it. If both systems fire up as I expect they should, then it will just confirm what I suspect and that being that RAM that is not on the QVL and being OC'ed to 1600 blocked the upgrade. If the 965 fails to POST then it's the Board. There are not too many steps here that I have left to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Doms though is what I was already going to do and I know they work having run them on Day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


if you narrow it down to your board put that extreme in it to see if that will post


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Well honestly I wish you good luck, and that you solve your problem. My computer is almost making one year and my RAM hasnt given me any problem, its a 1333Mhz CL7 kit, already had them stable with 1866mhz increasing the timings to CL 9-10-9-31 iirc just to benchmark them. They didnt seem stable.
> Have them running at 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24, Gskill Ripjaws.


this is my bulldozer and it hasent even hiccuped even when i got it to this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249

and after chimppin is over im gonna see if i can get even more out of it now that it is had a good burn in and is tuned now


----------



## davidm71

I don't think this board is compatible with 4gb modules at all. Is it because the six core amds have suck memory controllers? Possibly. I personally feel that we all got ripped off here. I know this board has been out for a while but its taken this long to realize based on its performance with different ram modules and i have tried three different sets. This issue about 'press F1 to continue Overclock settings failed' is also too familiar. Whenever I get that one I have to go into bios and resave settings. I think we all should write to Amd as a collective whole and tell them were not going to support their products anymore.


----------



## Mistral

I have a Crosshair IV with an 1100T running 16gig of G.Skill RipjawsZ @ 1866Mhz with no problems, the board has also ran 16gig of 1600Mhz, 16gig of 2000Mhz and 16gig of 2133mhz ram OK, are you sure it's not the modded BIOS you are using?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I don't think this board is compatible with 4gb modules at all. Is it because the six core amds have suck memory controllers? Possibly. I personally feel that we all got ripped off here. I know this board has been out for a while but its taken this long to realize based on its performance with different ram modules and i have tried three different sets. This issue about 'press F1 to continue Overclock settings failed' is also too familiar. Whenever I get that one I have to go into bios and resave settings. *I think we all should write to Amd as a collective whole and tell them were not going to support their products anymore*.












In the midst of my own issues with my upgrade, I would have to say that you're taking it out on the wrong manufacturer if you're having problems with the Board you're on. The CPU while being an intricate part in the system is not capable of directing traffic if the board is not directing each lane properly.

That's kind like blaming the cop because your car stalled on the Freeway. Yeah it's his fault.









@Mistral... if your question was to me, I am using 2002 BIOS an it's not letting me POST no matter what I install for RAM at the moment. Doing a little swap here in a bit to a CPU that I know for a fact is working and has been in my Formula build to see if it's just the board being finicky or if it's something else.









~Ceadder


----------



## morta

dose anyone have any advise to my problem?


----------



## KinguBah

Hi, been running this rig for over a year now with zero big issues, still have the 1203 bios. Wondering if I should update to the 2002 bios? Been getting a bit of conflicting info as to this, some say bios should only be flashed if you are having serious issues, while others seem to thing keeping the bios up to date is an essential update.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KinguBah*
> 
> Hi, been running this rig for over a year now with zero big issues, still have the 1203 bios. Wondering if I should update to the 2002 bios? Been getting a bit of conflicting info as to this, some say bios should only be flashed if you are having serious issues, while others seem to thing keeping the bios up to date is an essential update.


I wouldn't suggest moving up in BIOS unless you upgrade or system is unstable. No need to.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I don't think this board is compatible with 4gb modules at all. Is it because the six core amds have suck memory controllers? Possibly. I personally feel that we all got ripped off here. I know this board has been out for a while but its taken this long to realize based on its performance with different ram modules and i have tried three different sets. This issue about 'press F1 to continue Overclock settings failed' is also too familiar. Whenever I get that one I have to go into bios and resave settings. I think we all should write to Amd as a collective whole and tell them were not going to support their products anymore.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841330
like ceadderman said dont put the blame where it doesnt go this validation proves that


----------



## Mistral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the midst of my own issues with my upgrade, I would have to say that you're taking it out on the wrong manufacturer if you're having problems with the Board you're on. The CPU while being an intricate part in the system is not capable of directing traffic if the board is not directing each lane properly.
> That's kind like blaming the cop because your car stalled on the Freeway. Yeah it's his fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mistral... if your question was to me, I am using 2002 BIOS an it's not letting me POST no matter what I install for RAM at the moment. Doing a little swap here in a bit to a CPU that I know for a fact is working and has been in my Formula build to see if it's just the board being finicky or if it's something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No it wasn't directed at you C it was a question for davidm71. My formula has the 2002 BIOS but not the modded one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the midst of my own issues with my upgrade, I would have to say that you're taking it out on the wrong manufacturer if you're having problems with the Board you're on. The CPU while being an intricate part in the system is not capable of directing traffic if the board is not directing each lane properly.
> That's kind like blaming the cop because your car stalled on the Freeway. Yeah it's his fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mistral... if your question was to me, I am using 2002 BIOS an it's not letting me POST no matter what I install for RAM at the moment. Doing a little swap here in a bit to a CPU that I know for a fact is working and has been in my Formula build to see if it's just the board being finicky or if it's something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't directed at you C it was a question for davidm71. My formula has the 2002 BIOS but not the modded one.
Click to expand...

Aha okay. Thanks for clearing that up Mistral.









Well two things happened yesterday.

First, I got my system up and running. It was the CPU. It looks like 1055T is borked. Wouldn't do anything. In the middle of that I somehow(w/o damaging pins) pulled the CPU from the socket attached to my block.









So I twisted the 1055 off the block(holy hell unburned in TIM is difficult) and swapped out with 1100T replaced everything back to where it needed to be and *beep* the freaky deaky Darkside is back up an runnin.









Using a loaner pair of GSkill ripjaws X it POSTED right up. Not so with the Snipers.

2nd thing I noticed yesterday. 1902 BIOS.









Least it didn't need the update and me thinkin it was already updated.







lol

So yah Darkside is back up with plenty of time to work out any bugs and do a little OC'ing to get the best speed available for Chimpin. You guys should be Foldin if you aren't yet. Would be awesome if the CIV crowd lent a hand to [email protected] or BOINC(same as [email protected] but more specialized) so please sign up for OCNChimpin(May 15th) if you aven't done so already.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Aha okay. Thanks for clearing that up Mistral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well two things happened yesterday.
> First, I got my system up and running. It was the CPU. It looks like 1055T is borked. Wouldn't do anything. In the middle of that I somehow(w/o damaging pins) pulled the CPU from the socket attached to my block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I twisted the 1055 off the block(holy hell unburned in TIM is difficult) and swapped out with 1100T replaced everything back to where it needed to be and *beep* the freaky deaky Darkside is back up an runnin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a loaner pair of GSkill ripjaws X it POSTED right up. Not so with the Snipers.
> 2nd thing I noticed yesterday. 1902 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Least it didn't need the update and me thinkin it was already updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> So yah Darkside is back up with plenty of time to work out any bugs and do a little OC'ing to get the best speed available for Chimpin. You guys should be Foldin if you aren't yet. Would be awesome if the CIV crowd lent a hand to [email protected] or BOINC(same as [email protected] but more specialized) so please sign up for OCNChimpin(May 15th) if you aven't done so already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


well im definatly gonna lend a hand what you think about me loading win 7 back on my spare amd machine and fold on it too its only got a 1100t on its sabertooth but it does have those 6870,s in xfire


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Aha okay. Thanks for clearing that up Mistral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well two things happened yesterday.
> First, I got my system up and running. It was the CPU. It looks like 1055T is borked. Wouldn't do anything. In the middle of that I somehow(w/o damaging pins) pulled the CPU from the socket attached to my block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I twisted the 1055 off the block(holy hell unburned in TIM is difficult) and swapped out with 1100T replaced everything back to where it needed to be and *beep* the freaky deaky Darkside is back up an runnin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a loaner pair of GSkill ripjaws X it POSTED right up. Not so with the Snipers.
> 2nd thing I noticed yesterday. 1902 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Least it didn't need the update and me thinkin it was already updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> So yah Darkside is back up with plenty of time to work out any bugs and do a little OC'ing to get the best speed available for Chimpin. You guys should be Foldin if you aren't yet. Would be awesome if the CIV crowd lent a hand to [email protected] or BOINC(same as [email protected] but more specialized) so please sign up for OCNChimpin(May 15th) if you aven't done so already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i dont want to sound dumb even tho i am but can someone explain what Ceadder ment when he spoke of Bionic


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i dont want to sound dumb even tho i am but can someone explain what Ceadder ment when he spoke of Bionic


Maybe this will help http://www.overclock.net/f/365/overclock-net-boinc-team


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> I have a Crosshair IV with an 1100T running 16gig of G.Skill RipjawsZ @ 1866Mhz with no problems, the board has also ran 16gig of 1600Mhz, 16gig of 2000Mhz and 16gig of 2133mhz ram OK, are you sure it's not the modded BIOS you are using?


No i'm not a hundred percent sure but pretty confident it not the modded bios because its always been unreliable. Even Raja from Asus blambed the cpu saying that 'the pre bulldozer memory controller is all over the place'. Personally I dont think it liked the Corsair Vengence ram much nor the last set of gskills 1600 mhz snipers i had and sold regrettably. At least I still have some cas 8 Crucial ram that i may put back in there if this behavior continues. Though everything Amd i have ever owned has had some issue or another. I mean thats why i took the chance with a modded bios. I felt I had nothing to loose.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> No i'm not a hundred percent sure but pretty confident it not the modded bios because its always been unreliable. Even Raja from Asus blambed the cpu saying that 'the pre bulldozer memory controller is all over the place'. Personally I dont think it liked the Corsair Vengence ram much nor the last set of gskills 1600 mhz snipers i had and sold regrettably. At least I still have some cas 8 Crucial ram that i may put back in there if this behavior continues. Though everything Amd i have ever owned has had some issue or another. I mean thats why i took the chance with a modded bios. I felt I had nothing to loose.


i dont no what your problem is but its not amd i have 8 computers and all are amd and i play with about every brand motherboard and memory out there and i have no problems you have a problem probabley your mb or you might have a bad cpu butv that is rare but there,s no reason to blame AMD try your cpu on anouther board if u dont have one buy an el cheapo just something to test with because you aint gona get any better than AMD i am currently having awsome luck with ripjaws and corsair vengence ram and modded bios are a strong no no for me and ive been building computers for over 15 years


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i dont no what your problem is but its not amd i have 8 computers and all are amd and i play with about every brand motherboard and memory out there and i have no problems you have a problem probabley your mb or you might have a bad cpu butv that is rare but there,s no reason to blame AMD try your cpu on anouther board if u dont have one buy an el cheapo just something to test with because you aint gona get any better than AMD i am currently having awsome luck with ripjaws and corsair vengence ram and modded bios are a strong no no for me and ive been building computers for over 15 years


I dont know what my problem is either. I've been building for 22 years. Both Intel and Amd rigs. Most of my intel builds have been pretty good with the exception of a 680i rig that had a boatload of problems. Then there was the p67 sata controller fiasco. So I guess brand has little to do with it. Anyhow I dont know whats the deal with these modules. Could it be because because theyre 4gb each and have tight timings. An official rep from Asus seems to believe the memory controller on the 1090t is not so great. Just telling you how it is straight. Not trolln either. Thanks.

Ps: Not going to waste another dollar on this. Next month i want to get the msi x79 xpower and put the Chiv for sale.


----------



## Mistral

Very easy for Asus to blame AMD, in the ROG forums which Raja frequents there have been loads of people with memory problems with both the Crosshair IV and V boards. I have used 1090T's, 1100T's 965BE's and so in a variety of boards going back years and I haven't found any problems with the memory controllers. The length of time anyone has been building systems doesn't really mean anything, I have been building modding and programming comps since the 80's, around 28 years but that doesn't make me any better at it than someone who has only been doing it for a short time just more experienced, I wouldn't dream of attempting some of the water loops I've seen in here lol.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> Very easy for Asus to blame AMD, in the ROG forums which Raja frequents there have been loads of people with memory problems with both the Crosshair IV and V boards. I have used 1090T's, 1100T's 965BE's and so in a variety of boards going back years and I haven't found any problems with the memory controllers. The length of time anyone has been building systems doesn't really mean anything, I have been building modding and programming comps since the 80's, around 28 years but that doesn't make me any better at it than someone who has only been doing it for a short time just more experienced, I wouldn't dream of attempting some of the water loops I've seen in here lol.


It occurred to me that I've had intel boards that were flaky. I had this on X58 that would sometimes lockup playing games. I eventually replaced the ram with Corsair dominators and my problems went away. So experienced has taught me that all the parts are like pieces to a puzzle and they have to come together just right for it all to work right. I mean it's not always plug and play though. Takes a little know how to tweak timings and vtt voltages especially when overclocking but this thing wasn't overclocked. It quite simply didn't like four 4gb modules @1600 7-8-8-24 timings and wouldn't post when it would with two. So we have three possibilities - bad ram, motherboard qvl issue, or poor memory controller on cpu. What could it be?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well having seen first hand what a bum CPU can do on a ROG Board, I can't blame either AMD nor ASUS. The failure rating for a specific part is pretty low to be quite honest. The CPU light lit up on my Formula so It looked like there was nothing wrong with 1055T and it seemed to be due to RAM since that was the next logical step in POST process. Had 1100T available to me so I swapped it into the socket an whadyaknow system POST'ed w/o issue. So yeah there are Bad CPU out there. But I wouldn't stop getting a manufacturers product unless they were peddling junk on me.

Thus far since I left 775, I've had 2 CPU have to be RMA'ed. 940 and FX 8120(heat issue). It happens to the best of us and I well understand the frustration that comes along with your pride an joy sitting quietly in a corner not uttering a sound. But I wouldn't change a thing regardless of the issue cause I learn more an more with every new issue that crops its head. I consider it a test of wills. Who has more intestinal fortitude. Me or the machine.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well having seen first hand what a bum CPU can do on a ROG Board, I can't blame either AMD nor ASUS. The failure rating for a specific part is pretty low to be quite honest. The CPU light lit up on my Formula so It looked like there was nothing wrong with 1055T and it seemed to be due to RAM since that was the next logical step in POST process. Had 1100T available to me so I swapped it into the socket an whadyaknow system POST'ed w/o issue. So yeah there are Bad CPU out there. But I wouldn't stop getting a manufacturers product unless they were peddling junk on me.
> Thus far since I left 775, I've had 2 CPU have to be RMA'ed. 940 and FX 8120(heat issue). It happens to the best of us and I well understand the frustration that comes along with your pride an joy sitting quietly in a corner not uttering a sound. But I wouldn't change a thing regardless of the issue cause I learn more an more with every new issue that crops its head. I consider it a test of wills. Who has more intestinal fortitude. Me or the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've heard some of these boards over volt the cpu when its set to auto vcore. Any truth to that?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well having seen first hand what a bum CPU can do on a ROG Board, I can't blame either AMD nor ASUS. The failure rating for a specific part is pretty low to be quite honest. The CPU light lit up on my Formula so It looked like there was nothing wrong with 1055T and it seemed to be due to RAM since that was the next logical step in POST process. Had 1100T available to me so I swapped it into the socket an whadyaknow system POST'ed w/o issue. So yeah there are Bad CPU out there. But I wouldn't stop getting a manufacturers product unless they were peddling junk on me.
> Thus far since I left 775, I've had 2 CPU have to be RMA'ed. 940 and FX 8120(heat issue). It happens to the best of us and I well understand the frustration that comes along with your pride an joy sitting quietly in a corner not uttering a sound. But I wouldn't change a thing regardless of the issue cause I learn more an more with every new issue that crops its head. I consider it a test of wills. Who has more intestinal fortitude. Me or the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some of these boards over volt the cpu when its set to auto vcore. Any truth to that?
Click to expand...

Not to my knowledge. I got a 4Ghz clock with the 955 I was running on my Formula w/ stock voltage. It wasn't stable for very long but it kept it at stock voltage. I can really only speak to my knowledge with the board to be honest. Gonna be OC'ing this 1100T this week so I'll post the results. Althouth the gentleman that did have this CPU got it to 4.4Ghz on CIVE at 1.464v CPUID doesn't say whether it was on auto or Manual.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I've heard some of these boards over volt the cpu when its set to auto vcore. Any truth to that?


If the LLC is set to extreme then it will increase the cpu voltage under a load


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not to my knowledge. I got a 4Ghz clock with the 955 I was running on my Formula w/ stock voltage. It wasn't stable for very long but it kept it at stock voltage. I can really only speak to my knowledge with the board to be honest. Gonna be OC'ing this 1100T this week so I'll post the results. Althouth the gentleman that did have this CPU got it to 4.4Ghz on CIVE at 1.464v CPUID doesn't say whether it was on auto or Manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


it was on manuel


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not to my knowledge. I got a 4Ghz clock with the 955 I was running on my Formula w/ stock voltage. It wasn't stable for very long but it kept it at stock voltage. I can really only speak to my knowledge with the board to be honest. Gonna be OC'ing this 1100T this week so I'll post the results. Althouth the gentleman that did have this CPU got it to 4.4Ghz on CIVE at 1.464v CPUID doesn't say whether it was on auto or Manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was on manuel
Click to expand...

Well there ya go.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

Hello guys, long time dint show up here.

Recently my 1090T temp keep going to 57c~58c and it is really hot since i can feel the hot air coming from it.
My vcore showing 1.44v and the temp is going crazy.

All my setting are auto/normal as i dint OC cause im running it on stock amd cooler. Before this the temp was decent around 30c-40c. Dont know why this is happening.
Is it normal or i messed up something?


----------



## Tweeky

if you have handle or pick up the motherboard by the heat sink then you my have broken seal between the heat sink and the chip and the heat sink will have to be reset

if you are not overclocking then vcore voltage at 1.44 is to high try 1.34 volts

to reset the board to *defaults* use the reset button on back of the computer see page 2-28 in CH4F manual number 6

the max temp for a 1090T is 62 C as long as you do not go over 62 C its OK


----------



## trisx

I already set to auto why to voltage keep on bumping up?


----------



## Ceadderman

My stock vCore with 1100T is at 1.26v

I bet Core Unlocker is on. Try going into the BIOS and turning it off that way instead of trying to turn it off with hotkey as the system is POSTING.

To turn it off it should be in the Features menu. Apologies if I don't name it correctly though cause I don't get into the BIOS enough to be bang on perfect.









But yeah I'd bet the Auto OC feature is on which is what is causing the CPU to run so hot. Since it's technically Overclocking the increase in temp is gonna come along with it. I doubt that it'll cross 60c though.

What's your NB temp like trisx?









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

My NB temp is 42c and proc is 60c now. I've already reseat the heatsink and I do notice that the thermal paste were dried out. Is it causing the problem? should I apply new thermal paste?

When ever I gaming the keep bumping to 60c~62c now. I'm sked i'll burn my proc


----------



## trisx

I already off the Auto Core unlocker and set voltage 1.28v and off everything else possible i think.
Why my temp still going on like this? any pro please help me









Btw, idle temp is 46c. Should be 30c right idle temp?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> 
> 
> I already off the Auto Core unlocker and set voltage 1.28v and off everything else possible i think.
> Why my temp still going on like this? any pro please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, idle temp is 46c. Should be 30c right idle temp?


Okay I think I see the problem. You have to do the NB fix. You have a board that probably has NB standoffs that are too long. PM me your address and I'll send you the standoffs from mine, you just return post the ones you have and replace the TIM. Easy peasy. Or you can do the fix outright yourself by taking one SB standoff out and filing one NB standoff to the same length. Your NB is running 62c. I'm surprised your board will even let you run it past 60c. There are pages and pages and pages in this thread of people complaining about this. I'm running water on my board so I'm not in current need of my NB standoffs. But I will need them should I decide to part with my board. So send me a PM and I'll take care of you.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

Ceadder I'm from Malaysia. LoL

Sorry for being noob, but all of the standoff is in same height that im using with the board at the moment.

What u mean is that to take out the standoff under NB right? and replace with higher or shorter standoffs?


----------



## trisx

this is the 1 u talking bout right? i'm gonna tried it later night


----------



## Play

Hello everyone, i got a problem with my Crosshair IV Extreme, at least i think its a problem. After i shutdown my PC, the iluminated logo of ROG blinks, until this morning ROG logo stays on, i think this was happened when i touched the H100 with my hand and and has moved a little. Anyone know how i can fix this? I tryed to clear cmos and i updated BIOS, still nothing


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay I think I see the problem. You have to do the NB fix. You have a board that probably has NB standoffs that are too long. PM me your address and I'll send you the standoffs from mine, you just return post the ones you have and replace the TIM. Easy peasy. Or you can do the fix outright yourself by taking one SB standoff out and filing one NB standoff to the same length. Your NB is running 62c. I'm surprised your board will even let you run it past 60c. There are pages and pages and pages in this thread of people complaining about this. I'm running water on my board so I'm not in current need of my NB standoffs. But I will need them should I decide to part with my board. So send me a PM and I'll take care of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


with trisx cpu core temps at 70 C by running 2 steps of prime95 how can removing and resetting the nb and sb heat sink help lower trisx cpu temps ?

i would suggest she remove the sides from the computer case and set the computer in the open and then recheck all temps

if this helps then she does not have enough air flowing through the case

another check would to blow air into the case with sides off with a bigger house fan

it may be necessary to remove case filters and or add more case fans and run the computer in the open


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay I think I see the problem. You have to do the NB fix. You have a board that probably has NB standoffs that are too long. PM me your address and I'll send you the standoffs from mine, you just return post the ones you have and replace the TIM. Easy peasy. Or you can do the fix outright yourself by taking one SB standoff out and filing one NB standoff to the same length. Your NB is running 62c. I'm surprised your board will even let you run it past 60c. There are pages and pages and pages in this thread of people complaining about this. I'm running water on my board so I'm not in current need of my NB standoffs. But I will need them should I decide to part with my board. So send me a PM and I'll take care of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with trisx cpu core temps at 70 C by running 2 steps of prime95 how can removing and resetting the nb and sb heat sink help lower trisx cpu temps ?
> 
> i would suggest she remove the sides from the computer case and set the computer in the open and then recheck all temps
> if this helps then she does not have enough air flowing through the case
> 
> another check would to blow air into the case with sides off with a bigger house fan
> 
> it may be necessary to remove case filters and or add more case fans and run the computer in the open
Click to expand...

It might not help with CPU but I'm sure you would agree with me that 62c on the NB isn't very good and demands attention.









CPU probably could use a reseat on the block but that NB is definitely too high.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

seeing that all temps are high

better air flow in the case my be what is needed ?

it was working a shot time ago the question is what has change in this short time

a motherboard temp of 45 C indicates to me that there is not enough air flow in the case

a high ambient temp could also cause all the temps to be high

the NB should be 65 C or less and the cpu should be 62 C or less

the computer may need a good cleaning ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> seeing that all temps are high
> better air flow in the case my be what is needed ?
> it was working a shot time ago the question is what has change in this short time
> a motherboard temp of 45 C indicates to me that there is not enough air flow in the case
> a high ambient temp could also cause all the temps to be high
> the NB should be 65 C or less and the cpu should be 62 C or less
> the computer may need a good cleaning ?


I think the both of us is right.







But without photo confirmation it's difficult to know for sure.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

Im overhauling my pc tonight and gonna clean up all the dust and re apply TIM for alk nb sb proc and my gc. I'll post the reading here once I'm done









Gonna fix the nb screws as well. Will pile it off 1mm shorter as same as sb. Btw my ambient temp is 25c. I think my proc heatsink is not contacting well since the TIM dried off. I'll redo all over again. Wish me luck !

Btw, can my psu CM real power pro support oc till 4ghz? Btw im using 6950 2gb unlocked to 6970. Is it safe to OC my proc to 4ghz on air? Will to psu suffice? Or i need a better psu?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Im overhauling my pc tonight and gonna clean up all the dust and re apply TIM for alk nb sb proc and my gc. I'll post the reading here once I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna fix the nb screws as well. Will pile it off 1mm shorter as same as sb. Btw my ambient temp is 25c. I think my proc heatsink is not contacting well since the TIM dried off. I'll redo all over again. Wish me luck !
> 
> Btw, can my psu CM real power pro support oc till 4ghz? Btw im using 6950 2gb unlocked to 6970. Is it safe to OC my proc to 4ghz on air? Will to psu suffice? Or i need a better psu?


Pretty sure your SB standoffs are fine. Don't file those. If you have a question about it, try swapping them first to make sure you don't have to. GL with the process though. If you need them I have mine out and can provide them to you. I'll even ship to Malaysia. They're light enough that it shouldn't cost much.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

How bout the psu? Any advice?


----------



## '_'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play*
> 
> Hello everyone, i got a problem with my Crosshair IV Extreme, at least i think its a problem. After i shutdown my PC, the iluminated logo of ROG blinks, until this morning ROG logo stays on, i think this was happened when i touched the H100 with my hand and and has moved a little. Anyone know how i can fix this? I tryed to clear cmos and i updated BIOS, still nothing


The logo blinks when the computer is off. There is an option in the BIOS to turn it off. There is nothing wrong with the board.


----------



## trisx

Hey Ceadder.

I already do the NB fix, temp now at load goes 50c only. But unfortunately, even idle also 50c. IDK what happened. But all the mobo temo, sb n nb all went down. I applied TIM to all NB SB Proc and my GC.
But my [email protected] core temp seems still going 70c during stress. Is it because im using stock cooler? Btw vcore is at 1.3V and for ram is 1.5v. Is it normal temp using stock cooler ? Btw during idle temp is 39c.

My Ambient temp is 25c in air conditioned room.

Here a screenshot for a clearer view. Do comment. Thx


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> How bout the psu? Any advice?


your 550W psu is borderline

if are going to overclock your 1090T to 4ghz

then i would recommend a larger psu

also you will need a very good cpu cooler - pick 1 from the top 10

Thermaltake Power Supply Calculator

http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/

your temps look ok if they do not go higher under load

the nb will normally run about 50 C or higher


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Hey Ceadder.
> I already do the NB fix, temp now at load goes 50c only. But unfortunately, even idle also 50c. IDK what happened. But all the mobo temo, sb n nb all went down. I applied TIM to all NB SB Proc and my GC.
> But my [email protected] core temp seems still going 70c during stress. Is it because im using stock cooler? Btw vcore is at 1.3V and for ram is 1.5v. Is it normal temp using stock cooler ? Btw during idle temp is 39c.
> My Ambient temp is 25c in air conditioned room.
> Here a screenshot for a clearer view. Do comment. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed your Vcore set at 1.3v but CPUZ shows 1.224 under load? My 1090t which is currently at stock (due to a fresh re-imaging this weekend lol) runs at 1.3v with Vcore set to auto. Are you manually entering the Vcore of 1.3v? Do you use manual or Offset voltage mode. Which bios version are you running? Realize, if you run Offset voltage mode you can than use C&Q enabled which is not the cure here but should help lower temps. I've never run the stock cooler but have heard they're only good enough to OC to maybe 3.6GHz.. The temps you have currently seem high for the Vcore without a doubt.
> 
> The prime95 test shows only four threads working. Is it not expanded fully? Or not running on 6 cores?
> 
> These are two things I can see and wonder about.


----------



## RBA

Hello

Long time lurker on these forums since my M2N32-SLI Deluex days.

Not to hi Jack the ongoing conversation but I have noticed that while playing BF3 my NB temp is 65C and SB is running 57C on a Crosshair IV Formula board. I had Asus PC Probe II running in the back ground and got a hi temp alarm for the NB. Is this something I should be concerned with. See my sig for system specs. Ambient was 22C and all case fans were on high. System is dust free and kept clean. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## trisx

Hye sandman. I've set the vcore manually at bios at 1.3v. I think my bios is 9017
? I need to check it back. The temp are quite high u said? Is it because im stressing it on stock cooler? Or something wrong
With my setting or board? Idle temp is around 40c and 48c while browsing the net. My sb n nb temp are not ao accurate i think since the temp was not moving using the HW monitor. Nb temp stayed 50c since i started the pc but when i checked at bios.stated there 58c. I'll try monitor it tomorrow using pc probe. I dont know why all the temps are going crazy suddenly. Before this it was ok. And i dint add any new hardware also recently. Really makes me headache lol


----------



## Tweeky

with a 1090T cpu i would recommend bios 2002

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-2002.zip#CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-2002.zip

i still believe you should reset the motherboard with the reset button on back this will set the board to *defaults* and then test temps

with a good test meter test voltages at the test points on the motherboard because if voltages are lower than specs this will cause more heat see page 2-45


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RBA*
> 
> Hello
> Long time lurker on these forums since my M2N32-SLI Deluex days.
> Not to hi Jack the ongoing conversation but I have noticed that while playing BF3 my NB temp is 65C and SB is running 57C on a Crosshair IV Formula board. I had Asus PC Probe II running in the back ground and got a hi temp alarm for the NB. Is this something I should be concerned with. See my sig for system specs. Ambient was 22C and all case fans were on high. System is dust free and kept clean. Any advice would be appreciated.


In this case I think it may depend on how you have the H50 setup. Intake or exhaust, single or P/P fan/s. If it's intake than that would be my guess as where your temps get so high (lack of cool air entering case). Also H50 will cool a 1090T to a point when OC'd, but depending on what you're running for an OC may also be at fault as it is known to have limitations when on a Thuban. Combine this with possibly running the cooler as intake could very easily be the problem. Can you post what, if any, OC you're running to help us? Yes 65c for NB is something to address. If nothing else you may need to increase air flow, or re-think the case air flow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Hye sandman. I've set the vcore manually at bios at 1.3v. I think my bios is 9017
> ? I need to check it back. The temp are quite high u said? Is it because im stressing it on stock cooler? Or something wrong
> With my setting or board? Idle temp is around 40c and 48c while browsing the net. My sb n nb temp are not ao accurate i think since the temp was not moving using the HW monitor. Nb temp stayed 50c since i started the pc but when i checked at bios.stated there 58c. I'll try monitor it tomorrow using pc probe. I dont know why all the temps are going crazy suddenly. Before this it was ok. And i dint add any new hardware also recently. Really makes me headache lol


I run the stand alone version 1.13 HWMonitor Pro (Free) and it matches very closely to PC Probe II.
CPUZ will show which bios version you're running by clicking the "mainboard" tab. Verify which version you're currently on combined with accurate temp readings and please post results.
Either the 1304, 1902 or 2002 works nicely with a Thuban. 2002 Mod bios works great for SSD's which is located back a couple pages.
If you have entered 1.3v Vcore in bios yet it runs under load at 1.24v this is probably Vdroop which can be corrected by enabling LLC. It probably will not help the temp issue though, this has to be something else which needs attention first.

If you need help setting up your bios PM me and I can send you a copy of a CHIV Bios setup Guide I put together which may help explain some of it's features and functions.


----------



## RBA

Thanks for the quick response TS.
No overclock running stock. The H50 is running as intake per Corsairs instructions. CPU runs 52 Max during BF3. I'd hate to change out H50. The Coolermaster Storm has for intake a 200mm side fan plus a 200mm front intake fan as well as a 200mm top exhaust fan. The crossfire GPU's add a lot of heat to the system as well. I figured this case would be perfectly fine for these components.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

'Fraid I'm gunna be doing a 2011 build


----------



## trisx

What da u mean by reset? Is clear cmos button at I/O panel or reset button on the mobo beside the start button? Btw i already cleared the CMOS last night


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> What da u mean by reset? Is clear cmos button at I/O panel or reset button on the mobo beside the start button? Btw i already cleared the CMOS last night


Clear CMOS can be one of three ways. Rear I/O shield panel(Green Refresh Ring) CMOS battery, and 3pin jumper. The first two are self explanatory I hope. The 3rd one is to the left of the SATA connections and just below them. That one you shouldn't have to mess with but if the other options are not clearing the CMOS you just move the jumper over to the middle and front(SATA side) pins and power up. That will reset your CMOS. Once you've powered down, you move the jumper back to it's original position or it won't save any settings in the BIOS until you do.









~Ceadder


----------



## trisx

I did all the setting and done with it. Already off core unlocker and all other things. Now my temp running prime95 is 84c and idle around 47c.

I think it is because bad ventilation. Im using CM 430 Elite and running on stock cooler cause i sold off my HAF 922 and Xigmatek Dark Knight Cooler last year.

Need some ideas from u guys, is it ok to go with CM Hyper 212 with 2 P/P fans or go WC with XPSC RS240 Kit.

For the case im looking at Corsair 650D


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> What da u mean by reset? Is clear cmos button at I/O panel or reset button on the mobo beside the start button? Btw i already cleared the CMOS last night


to reset the board to *defaults* use the reset button on back of the computer see page 2-28 in CH4F manual number 6

if you have cleared the cmos then you do not have to do it again


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> I did all the setting and done with it. Already off core unlocker and all other things. Now my temp running prime95 is 84c and idle around 47c.
> I think it is because bad ventilation. Im using CM 430 Elite and running on stock cooler cause i sold off my HAF 922 and Xigmatek Dark Knight Cooler last year.
> Need some ideas from u guys, is it ok to go with CM Hyper 212 with 2 P/P fans or go WC with XPSC RS240 Kit.
> For the case im looking at Corsair 650D


the case and cooler is up to you but i would suggest you get one from the top ten

a 1090T set at factory setting and a temp of 84C is like running with out a cooler

check and reset the cooler and provide the necessary ventilation


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the case and cooler is up to you but i would suggest you get one from the top ten
> 
> a 1090T set at factory setting and a temp of 84C is like running with out a cooler
> check and reset the cooler and provide the necessary ventilation


I already reseat and reapply TIM to my heatsink. Dont know why the temp is like 84c on stressing. My doubt was because of the small casing and bad ventilation. I'll try to get CM EVO 212 1st. If still the same then i might grab bigger and better airflow casing then


----------



## bo40

i should no the answer but i wanted a second opinion aida 64 shows my motherboard at 35 c, my cpu at 34 c, and all 8 cores at 14 c. and i dont understand the cpu verses the 8 cores


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> I already reseat and reapply TIM to my heatsink. Dont know why the temp is like 84c on stressing. My doubt was because of the small casing and bad ventilation. I'll try to get CM EVO 212 1st. If still the same then i might grab bigger and better airflow casing then


the CM 430 Elite is a nice case try putting more fans in the case

with 1090t set to stock and running at 84 C

it is important to check that the cooler is making good contact

with the 1090t

clean off the old tim and apply new tim and make sure it is making proper contact with the 1090t

a temp of 84 c indicates that the heat is not going to the cooler

a stock 1090t will not run at 84c unless the cooler is not properly set


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i should no the answer but i wanted a second opinion aida 64 shows my motherboard at 35 c, my cpu at 34 c, and all 8 cores at 14 c. and i dont understand the cpu verses the 8 cores


hardware and software is not that accurate at low temps

try loading the cpu and see if the core temps are more in line


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> I did all the setting and done with it. Already off core unlocker and all other things. Now my temp running prime95 is 84c and idle around 47c.
> 
> I think it is because bad ventilation. Im using CM 430 Elite and running on stock cooler cause i sold off my HAF 922 and Xigmatek Dark Knight Cooler last year.
> 
> Need some ideas from u guys, is it ok to go with CM Hyper 212 with 2 P/P fans or go WC with XPSC RS240 Kit.
> 
> For the case im looking at Corsair 650D


Hyper 212 is a great cooler for dollar for dollar value. I ran it on my 955 and had a Full Load average temp of 43c on my lapped CPU. I figure you should run near or about that at Idle for your 1090T. Get it. You won't be disappoint.









Then if you're interested in going water avoid the RASA kit(based on Pump issues) and get something like the Swiftech Dual 120(240 Radiator) which you can setup outside of the system and then mount it like an all in one system which will allow you to grow into your own custom loop in a more practical way than RASA.



Or go with the Swiftech right off the bat.









~Ceadder


----------



## ltg2227

i'm trying to download the latest mobo drivers from the asus site, but when i try to select which OS i have, it's greyed out and nothing else happens(no driver DL's appear). any ideas?


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hyper 212 is a great cooler for dollar for dollar value. I ran it on my 955 and had a Full Load average temp of 43c on my lapped CPU. I figure you should run near or about that at Idle for your 1090T. Get it. You won't be disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you're interested in going water avoid the RASA kit(based on Pump issues) and get something like the Swiftech Dual 120(240 Radiator) which you can setup outside of the system and then mount it like an all in one system which will allow you to grow into your own custom loop in a more practical way than RASA.
> 
> Or go with the Swiftech right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hello ceadder. Regarding NB, i did the fix but the temp still same at 64c. I did remove thermal pad on the heatsink and applied new TIM. But somehow i din remove the yellow thing on NB chip coz it was very hard and i scared to remove it. So i just put some TIM on top of that. As for the standoffs, i switched with SB standoffs. Any comment?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hyper 212 is a great cooler for dollar for dollar value. I ran it on my 955 and had a Full Load average temp of 43c on my lapped CPU. I figure you should run near or about that at Idle for your 1090T. Get it. You won't be disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you're interested in going water avoid the RASA kit(based on Pump issues) and get something like the Swiftech Dual 120(240 Radiator) which you can setup outside of the system and then mount it like an all in one system which will allow you to grow into your own custom loop in a more practical way than RASA.
> 
> Or go with the Swiftech right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ceadder. Regarding NB, i did the fix but the temp still same at 64c. I did remove thermal pad on the heatsink and applied new TIM. But somehow i din remove the yellow thing on NB chip coz it was very hard and i scared to remove it. So i just put some TIM on top of that. As for the standoffs, i switched with SB standoffs. Any comment?
Click to expand...

Yeah man take off the old TIM on the NB and only put enough back on to cover the chip. Doesn't take much just enough to squish in place so you'll need the TIM to be about a quarter grain of rice or so. Just a simple dot really.







If you have a blow drier you can heat up the old TIM and take it off with a plastic card. I used Shin-Etsu G751 to replace the waxy TIM that ASUS put on these boards.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i'm trying to download the latest mobo drivers from the asus site, but when i try to select which OS i have, it's greyed out and nothing else happens(no driver DL's appear). any ideas?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/#download

select the down arrow and then select the gray OS and wait a bit it works for me


----------



## NathG79

Hello Guys.

I`ve had the Crosshair IV since launch, and have been happy with the on-board sound, apart from the Creative bloatware that I ended up taking off, so i just use the VIA High definition audio (version 6.0.1.10400).

I am considering upgrading the on-board sound to a standalone sound card. the one that has caught my eye is the Asus Xonar D2 Ultra Fidelity 7.1 PCI Sound Card. you may ask why PCI? why not PCI-E?.. well, i currently have a 7970 crossfire set up, and the only decent slot available is the black pci connector between the GFX cards...

1. Will I notice a big difference in sound quality?. (I watch a lot of movies through my pc outputted to my sony 55` LCD TV/5.1 home cinema system.

2. I also use a set of corsair vengence 1500 usb headphones when gaming. with these still work correctly through my usb port, once on-board audio is disabled?

Thanks folks, any general feedback and thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## vf-

Is this board becoming a thing of the past? 3 weeks with no activity.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It might not help with CPU but I'm sure you would agree with me that 62c on the NB isn't very good and demands attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU probably could use a reseat on the block but that NB is definitely too high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> seeing that all temps are high
> better air flow in the case my be what is needed ?
> it was working a shot time ago the question is what has change in this short time
> a motherboard temp of 45 C indicates to me that there is not enough air flow in the case
> a high ambient temp could also cause all the temps to be high
> the NB should be 65 C or less and the cpu should be 62 C or less
> the computer may need a good cleaning ?


I've been reading this for god knows how long but where are the facts that 60's are bad? Asus reps on the Asus forum said there's nothing to worry unless it starts hitting 75c plus. But no offense... where are the facts to backup 50 - 65c is thermonuclear? all I keep reading is peoples personal opinions and not hard facts.

Yes I can agree having lower temperatures is good if you're going to overclock the NB towards 3Ghz. More speed, more volts = higher temperatures. Less margin for error. But for regular use not going crazy speeds, voltages? I would just like the facts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> with a 1090T cpu i would recommend bios 2002
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-2002.zip#CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-2002.zip
> 
> i still believe you should reset the motherboard with the reset button on back this will set the board to *defaults* and then test temps
> 
> with a good test meter test voltages at the test points on the motherboard because if voltages are lower than specs this will cause more heat see page 2-45


Update to that even if you're on 1304?


----------



## Tweeky

look under View Details

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx

if you are happy with 1304 then you may continue to use it


----------



## davidm71

Finally got my CH4 Formula stable again after switching back to the old Crucial Ballistx 8-8-8-24 4x2gb modules. Didnt like the Corsair Vengence Cas 7 4gb modules at 2x 4gb or 4x4gb in any form!

Wish Asus update their ram profiles..


----------



## Anips

well.... this is just great...! xD
I've had a lot of with unstability, so i tried flashing my BIOS from 1304 to 2002
and now of course the darn thing wont boot! xD


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips*
> 
> well.... this is just great...! xD
> I've had a lot of with unstability, so i tried flashing my BIOS from 1304 to 2002
> and now of course the darn thing wont boot! xD


I experienced the same exact symptoms over the last couple years. Bet its the ram. Try another brand of memory. I went through three different
makes of ram. For one thing it does not like 4gb modules or running at 1600mhz. They say Bulldozer is better but I wouldn't waste the money. My rig right now is only good for office applications. Gaming out of the question..

Waste of $500...


----------



## Anips

so u also had problems with freezes at stock speeds, Bsods, black screens, freezes in BIOS and all that rubbish?! xD


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips*
> 
> so u also had problems with freezes at stock speeds, Bsods, black screens, freezes in BIOS and all that rubbish?! xD


Yes I did. Was funny in that I would get these 'Overclocking Failed' errors at Post all the time. It got worse with 4gb memory modules like GSKill Sniper 2 x4gb and Corsair Vengenance 2x4gb 1600mhz ram even at 1333mhz. Sometimes it wouldn't boot or post from a cold start. Back to using my old Crucial Ballistix 1600mhz 4x2gb Ram at Cas 8. Seems stable but when I had three 6970s in there the board would lock up all the time in games. Finally I put them into my X58 Evga Classified which at a whoping 1.2ghz overclock is more stable on its worst day that the CHIV at stock. I'm convinced the memory controller on the 1090T is junk. Even Raja @ Asus said the same thing and suggested I upgrade to a bulldozer. Also your not the only one. I've noticed a couple other people with that issue. Anyhow system works just fine for web browsing which the recommended use by AMD for their hardware!

Good luck!


----------



## Anips

hmrf! xD
then I am right when i blamed the mem controller...
and yup failed overclock is pretty annoying, especially when i set my RAM to run at the recommended specs.. xD


----------



## DrSwizz

I had some mysterious instability issues with a C4F board too. After doing some some serious testing I managed to figure out that the system was ALWAYS unstable after the the first cold boot no matter how I clocked CPU, RAM etc.
If I instead started the system, then immediately turned it off again, cut the powwr to the system and then waited a few seconds the system would become stable the second time I booted it.
On this system Linux would show some warning messages regarding address space conflicts after the first cold boot. The warning messages would disappear after the second boot. My guess is that the BIOS sets up the address space incorrectly after the first boot so that the memory becomes corrupted which causes the system to become unstable.


----------



## davidm71

Lets not forget about those reports of the heatsinks being loose and overheating on the CH4.. Not that I experienced any of that..

Class action lemon law!


----------



## Anips

yup that lovely cpu-fan error report at post!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips*
> 
> well.... this is just great...! xD
> I've had a lot of with unstability, so i tried flashing my BIOS from 1304 to 2002
> and now of course the darn thing wont boot! xD


Personally I found the 1304 more to my systems liking than the 2002 OCing/stability wise. I'm currently running the 2002 Mod bios and find it acts the same (as the oem 2002) as in needing just a touch more CPU/NB than either the 1304 or 1902.
I hope you were at stock clocks when flashing bios. I forgot this once and it cost me a bios chip lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I experienced the same exact symptoms over the last couple years. Bet its the ram. Try another brand of memory. I went through three different
> makes of ram. For one thing it does not like 4gb modules or running at 1600mhz.


I agree with this (I bet it's the Ram). Not the manufacture so much as the settings used. While it can happen, it's not that common to come across Ram that plain won't stabilize (unless it's damaged) and it is well known that the CHIV is memory sensitive and will most likely take some tweaking to stabilize. It's also common that the AMD Platform may require a slight boast in Dram Voltage even at stock timings over the manufactures rated voltage spec.

"The CHIV doesn't like 4GB modules running at 1600MHz"?
My 4139MHz x 3010MHz NB OC has my 2 x 4GB Ram running at 9-11-9-28-39-1T @ 2006MHz passing 28 hrs of prime95, 20 runs of IBT on max, 20 passes of Linx on max and 8 hours of MemTest86. Passes the same regiment for the OC in sig rig as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Yes I did. Was funny in that I would get these 'Overclocking Failed' errors at Post all the time. It got worse with 4gb memory modules like GSKill Sniper 2 x4gb and Corsair Vengenance 2x4gb 1600mhz ram even at 1333mhz. Sometimes it wouldn't boot or post from a cold start.


For the first time I too went through this overclock has failed after post thing and started having display has stopped and recovered errors. Drove me nuts for a week but after a little research/testing I learned windows was corrupt. Simple fix, reinstall, issues all gone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I had some mysterious instability issues with a C4F board too. After doing some some serious testing I managed to figure out that the system was ALWAYS unstable after the the first cold boot no matter how I clocked CPU, RAM etc.
> If I instead started the system, then immediately turned it off again, cut the powwr to the system and then waited a few seconds the system would become stable the second time I booted it.


This is also similar to what I was going through.

Everyone treats stability testing in different degrees. I've seen a lot of OC's fail at 20 and 21 hours during a prime95 run. For me nothing less than 24 hrs at a minimum.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I hope you were at stock clocks when flashing bios. I forgot this once and it cost me a bios chip lol.


What? I flashed from 1304 to 2002 without defaulting iirc. But I didnt flash inside Windows, I flashed using EZflash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Everyone treats stability testing in different degrees. I've seen a lot of OC's fail at 20 and 21 hours during a prime95 run. For me nothing less than 24 hrs at a minimum.


I learned to check my overclock properly the hard way...
I had a 12h stable prime95 run so I thought it was stable, and it seemed to be stable since for half a year it didnt fail on me...
Till I bought BF3 and a second 6850...
Everytime I would start BF3 with crossfire activated 5min's later it would freeze and hang, had to force shutdown.
I played BF3 with Crossfire deactivated and it was stable so I thought it was the card...
Tested the card alone, it was working...
Tested other games... stable. Tested with Furmark/OCCT/Uningine left the computer testing the GPU's for 7 nights.
The GPU's were okay, so I look towards the PSU, got a multimeter and checked the amps and the volts. It was fine.
I got desperate and tried to get some help here, people told me it could be my overclock, and I thought to my self:
It doesnt crash when Im using only 1 card, doesnt crash in other games benchmarks etc.
It just crashes in BF3 how can it be my overclock that is unstable.
Put everything back to default, played bf3 for 3h's without crashing.
Problem found and I solved it.
One single game would crash only if crossfire was activated cause of a bad overclock on the CPU.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think someone is playing a late April Fools joke on us. Tons and tons of pages here where there are no complaints about instability caused by the memory controller. If people are having issues I would suggest resetting the CMOS and flashing the BIOS from a flashdrive while the system is on but not powered up errr mean powered but not On.

To do this you need to plug your flash drive into the ROG connect USB and hit the button. It's pretty simple. The only issue that I know of that ASUS was truly at fault for was the NB heatsink issue and that was essentially from only one of their facilities using improper length standoffs. If it's not your PSU having issues and the boards truly are causing a problem with stability then I would suggest contacting their Mainboard Department at 1-812-282-2787 (every day til 3pm. Monday through Friday til 9pm) and request a Hot Swap(Cross Ship) RMA for the board. I've used this type of RMA and it worked great for the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 that I put my brother on and can't say enough about how impressed I was by this service for their higher end Mainboards.









Not saying people aren't having a problem but this is the first I heard instability issues caused by a bad memory controller.









~Ceadder


----------



## vf-

Reading that reminds me of the horrid days of the flaky nForce 2 memory controllers.


----------



## Anips

Well... I did use EZ flash.. The system is waaay to unstable to install windows.. xP


----------



## Ceadderman

If its the IMC that's the issue it's time to RMA your CPU. Remember folks AMD is IMC.









Was slow on the uptake last night or I woulda recognized that niggling little detail.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I think someone is playing a late April Fools joke on us. Tons and tons of pages here where there are no complaints about instability caused by the memory controller. If people are having issues I would suggest resetting the CMOS and flashing the BIOS from a flashdrive while the system is on but not powered up errr mean powered but not On.
> To do this you need to plug your flash drive into the ROG connect USB and hit the button. It's pretty simple. The only issue that I know of that ASUS was truly at fault for was the NB heatsink issue and that was essentially from only one of their facilities using improper length standoffs. If it's not your PSU having issues and the boards truly are causing a problem with stability then I would suggest contacting their Mainboard Department at 1-812-282-2787 (every day til 3pm. Monday through Friday til 9pm) and request a Hot Swap(Cross Ship) RMA for the board. I've used this type of RMA and it worked great for the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 that I put my brother on and can't say enough about how impressed I was by this service for their higher end Mainboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying people aren't having a problem but this is the first I heard instability issues caused by a bad memory controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I agree 100%. I've never heard of any complaints either. Sorry but I'm not buying into this poor memory controller thing. IMHO the CHIV plainly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anips*
> 
> Well... I did use EZ flash.. The system is waaay to unstable to install windows.. xP


If your mobo has had the CMOS reset and everything in bios left on default but still is unstable, there's likely a hardware issue of some sort. Without more info it's hard to guess where to begin without repeating things you may have already tried.

I've used EzFlash with a thumb drive mounted in the front of my case in the USB 2 port (won't work in USB 3) and also flashed in DOS mode. EzFlash seems to work fine.


----------



## Anips

I have already tried rma'ing the cpu...


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I agree 100%. I've never heard of any complaints either. Sorry but I'm not buying into this poor memory controller thing. IMHO the CHIV plainly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your mobo has had the CMOS reset and everything in bios left on default but still is unstable, there's likely a hardware issue of some sort. Without more info it's hard to guess where to begin without repeating things you may have already tried.
> I've used EzFlash with a thumb drive mounted in the front of my case in the USB 2 port (won't work in USB 3) and also flashed in DOS mode. EzFlash seems to work fine.


This is an email I received from Raja @ Asus:

[email protected] ASUS Community Support, 1.2 Years

Status:
Re: My CrossHair IV Formula was never stable and getting worse..

*Anything pre-Bulldozer is all over the place in terms of the memory controller. Some fo the CPUs are very flaky with 16GB installed. I managed to get some intel spec'd kits stable by setting the following:*

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=

this is also a good resource for info:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=

-Raja

Consider yourself informed!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I agree 100%. I've never heard of any complaints either. Sorry but I'm not buying into this poor memory controller thing. IMHO the CHIV plainly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your mobo has had the CMOS reset and everything in bios left on default but still is unstable, there's likely a hardware issue of some sort. Without more info it's hard to guess where to begin without repeating things you may have already tried.
> I've used EzFlash with a thumb drive mounted in the front of my case in the USB 2 port (won't work in USB 3) and also flashed in DOS mode. EzFlash seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an email I received from Raja @ Asus:
> 
> [email protected] ASUS Community Support, 1.2 Years
> 
> Status:
> Re: My CrossHair IV Formula was never stable and getting worse..
> 
> *Anything pre-Bulldozer is all over the place in terms of the memory controller. Some fo the CPUs are very flaky with 16GB installed. I managed to get some intel spec'd kits stable by setting the following:*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=
> 
> this is also a good resource for info:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=
> 
> -Raja
> 
> Consider yourself informed!
Click to expand...

Don't know what Raj is thinking and I'm not out to suggest that he's not knowledgeable in any way. But the Memory Controller is NOT on an AMD Board as AMD CPUs' are Internally Memory Controlled.



Click proof smiley for more information directly from the mouth of AMD.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> This is an email I received from Raja @ Asus:
> [email protected] ASUS Community Support, 1.2 Years
> 
> Status:
> Re: My CrossHair IV Formula was never stable and getting worse..
> *Anything pre-Bulldozer is all over the place in terms of the memory controller. Some fo the CPUs are very flaky with 16GB installed. I managed to get some intel spec'd kits stable by setting the following:*
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=
> this is also a good resource for info:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=
> -Raja
> Consider yourself informed!


Raja didnt say it was the motherboard fault, he blamed the CPU.
David should read it better. 1 and a half year after he still didnt understand the e-mail.


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## Mistral

I don't take to much notice of what Raja says I've had 5 different 16gig memory kits working in a Crosshair IV board with a 1090T and then an 1100T both worked fine, Gary the guy that used to do the support was pretty good but he had to stop for family reasons and it wasn't the same afterwards.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> I don't take to much notice of what Raja says I've had 5 different 16gig memory kits working in a Crosshair IV board with a 1090T and then an 1100T both worked fine, Gary the guy that used to do the support was pretty good but he had to stop for family reasons and it wasn't the same afterwards.


Well out of three sets of ram only 1 works stable. Its my opinion that the bios is a POS on the CHIV Formula. Though personal experiences aside Raja's statement is all I needed to validate what I felt for a while. After all doesn't he represent Asus so why wouldn't you take notice?


----------



## bo40

i recently had 3 machines running 16 gigs of memory with 1100t,s on asus boards and had NO stability problems at all and i still have one in house and one elswhere i have no problem i dont think the outher one has either so im not buying the pre bulldozer crap


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> I don't take to much notice of what Raja says I've had 5 different 16gig memory kits working in a Crosshair IV board with a 1090T and then an 1100T both worked fine, Gary the guy that used to do the support was pretty good but he had to stop for family reasons and it wasn't the same afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Its my opinion that the bios is a POS on the CHIV Formula.... *After all doesn't he represent Asus so why wouldn't you take notice?*
Click to expand...

What BIOS are you using? Are there any more to change to or are you topped out. Not that it matters much...

Cause maybe it's other hardware that is at fault and not playing well with the BIOS?

In any case, try calling ASUS and seeing if they can put together a custom BIOS for you assuming your RAM is not on QVL. Never had a problem with an ASUS board that I couldn't get ASUS to fix. So why would I listen to someone who is not associated with ASUS?

For all I know they have a thimbleful of knowledge regarding this issue, screwed something up and then ignorantly bad mouth the Memory Controller on ROG boards.

There isn't one by the way. It's called an IMC for a reason. The AMD CPU does all the work that the Intel relies on a seperate chip to do. That's how Intel can fit Virtual Controller on their CPU and how AMD doesn't. I know I'm probably relating this wrong but the point is if there is an issue with instability due to the IMC then it's a CPU issue that an RMA should be submitted for. Or you unknowingly borked your BIOS. I would check thru here for information regarding your BIOS to see if it's just you or if there are more people having issues with the one BIOS. I know ASUS well enough to know they don't sit on their hands if there is an issue with a BIOS that is borked from the get go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> This is an email I received from Raja @ Asus:
> [email protected] ASUS Community Support, 1.2 Years
> 
> Status:
> Re: My CrossHair IV Formula was never stable and getting worse..
> *Anything pre-Bulldozer is all over the place in terms of the memory controller. Some fo the CPUs are very flaky with 16GB installed. I managed to get some intel spec'd kits stable by setting the following:*
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=
> this is also a good resource for info:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=
> -Raja
> Consider yourself informed!
> 
> 
> 
> Raja didnt say it was the motherboard fault, he blamed the CPU.
> David should read it better. 1 and a half year after he still didnt understand the e-mail.
Click to expand...

This should be stickied in OP methinks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> What BIOS are you using? Are there any more to change to or are you topped out. Not that it matters much...
> Cause maybe it's other hardware that is at fault and not playing well with the BIOS?
> In any case, try calling ASUS and seeing if they can put together a custom BIOS for you assuming your RAM is not on QVL. Never had a problem with an ASUS board that I couldn't get ASUS to fix. So why would I listen to someone who is not associated with ASUS?
> For all I know they have a thimbleful of knowledge regarding this issue, screwed something up and then ignorantly bad mouth the Memory Controller on ROG boards.
> There isn't one by the way. It's called an IMC for a reason. The AMD CPU does all the work that the Intel relies on a seperate chip to do. That's how Intel can fit Virtual Controller on their CPU and how AMD doesn't. I know I'm probably relating this wrong but the point is if there is an issue with instability due to the IMC then it's a CPU issue that an RMA should be submitted for. Or you unknowingly borked your BIOS. I would check thru here for information regarding your BIOS to see if it's just you or if there are more people having issues with the one BIOS. I know ASUS well enough to know they don't sit on their hands if there is an issue with a BIOS that is borked from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be stickied in OP methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I agree with you.
I read through this thread before buying my motherboard, nothing indicated me to possibly have a RAM problem.
All I was indicated was to stay away from Intel memory cause it might give problems, I ignored such advice cause in all the time I worked on computers my experience taught me that memory is memory.
Bought Gskill RipjawsX, 1.5v memory, its indicated to work on Intel and never gave me a problem on me and I even overclocked it.

If I ever had a problem with a motherboard/cpu/memory that I couldnt fix I would search all over overclock.net to solve it and RMA it.
Buying more and more ram kits and blaming the motherboard wont fix anythig.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. My Snipers took a bit to figure out why the system wasn't POSTING properly but once I figured out that I had to initially go in and Manually OC the board in the BIOS I was good to go. System POSTED right up and it runs 16Gigs without issue. I'm currently running GSkill Ripjaws. Though I did remove 2 sticks for Overclocking.

I think part of what dude isn't relating properly is pre AM3+ boards aren't always stable when Overclocked at 16Gigs. But that's boards of all manufacture that suffers from this. Not just ROG boards. Crosshair IV runs 16Gigs max. The issue is not the capacity, nor the ability, but is the longer the lanes from CPU to slot 4. Even Intel was having a problem with this which was why they went to putting the Socket in the middle of the spread. The shorter the lane the better the stability. This is why it's often recommended to just use two sticks of RAM and forgo the other two.

If dude can't handle 8Gigs of RAM on a Windows system that uses about 3-4Gigs then I would suggest getting 8Gig sticks and run them in 1 and 3. It should keep his system stable as well as give him the 16Gigs that he wants. GSkill has 8Gig sticks right now and the prices are good enough to make the plunge.

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

I think this is what his problem is. If so I don't see why bad mouth the board. It's not the board's fault it's a common issue with all boards as far as I am aware of.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

I completely blame the CPU Mem controller over the motherboard and the bios second. Right now I have all four banks filled with 2gb cas 8 Crucial 1600mhz modules and it seems stable. Before it wasn't stable with Gskill Snipers with 2 x 4gb 1866 modules @1600 or 1333mhz. It would have trouble posting or give me random blue screens in Windows. Same behavior with Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz cas 7 4gb modules at either 2x4 or 4x4 configuration. So I put the old Crucial ram in there and with all four banks in there it seems stable like it use to be. This all leads me to think that the CPU's memory controller is picky and that it doesn't like 4gb modules. Furthermore also leads me to think that Asus bios engineers didn't do a lot of QA testing vetting the ram out there and programing the bios to set lax settings to ensure posting because even the mem-ok button didn't do jack to help!

I wish I could tell you guys which version of bios I was using. I can't remember as I slowly upgraded every 6 mos to a newer bios release and didn't keep logs. I don't expect every machine I build to be a winner. I just call it like I see it and that one just didn't perform well compared to other machines I own (except for this 680i board I had a while back and that took a year of waiting for a bios fix to come out before it behaved). But it just wasnt the memory giving me grief. I couldn't even run my three 6970's in crossfire without it hard locking all the time with a 1200 Corsair AX1200 Gold PSU. Those cards now are in an X58 rig and don't ever crash (just wish AMD would release good drivers). The 1200 watt PSU is in another rig running two 480GTXs and a number of hard drives and other peripherals without issues. And trust me I removed every extra piece of hardware to see what could have been the missing link and was using motherboard sound even and my best guess was that it was the motherboard.

Right now all that board is qualified to do is run a spreadsheet. Next year when I can afford an X79 to replace it I'm going to put bullet holes in it and ship the board back to its maker!

Sorry..









Side note: Unlike the X58 which I have overclocked 1.2ghz over stock I never really overclocked the AMD 1090T. Also Raja is a representative of Asus so I take what he has to say seriously.


----------



## Mistral

The 1090T and 1100T that I had in the Crosshair IV both ran @ 4.2ghz with the CPU/NB @ 3000Ghz and 16gig of ram (1600Mhz, 1866Mhz, 2000Mhz and 21333Mhz kits) with no problems whatsoever on all BIOS's including the latest Bulldozer BIOS. The fact that Raja works for Asus doesn't make him God and what he says is not engraved in stone, I've been programming, repairing and modding PC's since 1984 but that doesn't qualify me to make sweeping statements about the memory controllers in AMD chips.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistral*
> 
> The 1090T and 1100T that I had in the Crosshair IV both ran @ 4.2ghz with the CPU/NB @ 3000Ghz and 16gig of ram (1600Mhz, 1866Mhz, 2000Mhz and 21333Mhz kits) with no problems whatsoever on all BIOS's including the latest Bulldozer BIOS. The fact that Raja works for Asus doesn't make him God and what he says is not engraved in stone, I've been programming, repairing and modding PC's since 1984 but that doesn't qualify me to make sweeping statements about the memory controllers in AMD chips.


Yeah but you don't work for Asus like Raja who must be very familiar with issues regarding their company's hardware and I completely agree that your not qualified to make sweeping statements about the memory controller in AMD chips. So consider yourself lucky you got a chip with highly binned memory controller.. Congrads..


----------



## Ceadderman

No offense but I place blame in this order...

Owner 75%
Ram 10%
CPU 10%
Board 5%.

I'm running the same board (i.e. CIVF) and have run it with 955, 965, 1055 and 1100T CPU. I ran Snipers, Dominators and Ripjaws on this board. Not only do I not find that the system is only good enough to run a spreadsheet, I use it to Fold 24/7 for [email protected]

The one thing I noticed is that you don't have it listed in your system specs(although you can add it in your sig editing feature) here, but you don't even list everything that you're running in a simple to glance through list...


For example I am currently running

1100T
8Gigs GSkill Ripjaws X 1600 series
Sapphire 6870
HX850w PSU

Nor have you shown validation for your Clock showing us what you're running whether stock or clocked.

Also I did explain to you a few pages back that IF you are indeed having a problem to contact ASUS and they would handle you with no less than a RMA swap. Thereby sending you a board and giving you 14 days of grace period to get the offending board back to them and spending only the shipping of that board. If you don't get it back to them within 14 days you turn into a pumpkin and they charge you for the one they sent to you.

Personally I think that you're blowing this whole thing out of proportion if you indeed own the board to begin with.

If you have it I would suggest validating with CPU-ID that will tell you what BIOS and Revision you're working with. We can better help you get past this with the proper information. At best all you're doing is aggravating yourself at the moment and that's not going to help you solve your problem. Trust me I know I suffer from Irishman's Short Fuse syndrome. Been known to fly off the handle at the drop of a hat.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No offense but I place blame in this order...
> Owner 75%
> Ram 10%
> CPU 10%
> Board 5%.
> I'm running the same board (i.e. CIVF) and have run it with 955, 965, 1055 and 1100T CPU. I ran Snipers, Dominators and Ripjaws on this board. Not only do I not find that the system is only good enough to run a spreadsheet, I use it to Fold 24/7 for [email protected]
> The one thing I noticed is that you don't have it listed in your system specs(although you can add it in your sig editing feature) here, but you don't even list everything that you're running in a simple to glance through list...
> 
> For example I am currently running
> 
> 1100T
> 8Gigs GSkill Ripjaws X 1600 series
> Sapphire 6870
> HX850w PSU
> Nor have you shown validation for your Clock showing us what you're running whether stock or clocked.
> Also I did explain to you a few pages back that IF you are indeed having a problem to contact ASUS and they would handle you with no less than a RMA swap. Thereby sending you a board and giving you 14 days of grace period to get the offending board back to them and spending only the shipping of that board. If you don't get it back to them within 14 days you turn into a pumpkin and they charge you for the one they sent to you.
> Personally I think that you're blowing this whole thing out of proportion if you indeed own the board to begin with.
> If you have it I would suggest validating with CPU-ID that will tell you what BIOS and Revision you're working with. We can better help you get past this with the proper information. At best all you're doing is aggravating yourself at the moment and that's not going to help you solve your problem. Trust me I know I suffer from Irishman's Short Fuse syndrome. Been known to fly off the handle at the drop of a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I apologize if I seem to have a short fuse but you want cpu-z validation for stock clocks? Ok will do but I assure you I own this board and rma'ing it I just think its a waste of time. For all I know its the 1090T cpu well ok I guess I could rma that too but I'm suffering from RMA fatigue (unrelated hardware). Besides I thought it was a memory compatibility problem and if I rma the board what good would it do if its picky about ram its going to happen again? Anyhow give me a minute and I'll post the cpu validation you wanted..


----------



## davidm71

Heres the validation link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409455

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay...

1. Didn't know what you were running...

2. What is the default voltage of your RAM? Is it 1.65v? It's been awhile since I ran my Snipers but I think that's what my stock defaults were for 2x4Gig.

3. Snipers aren't on QVL btw so if you're having issues I would say here is your weakest link.

4. What is the setting for your RAM in the BIOS? Assuming you're running 1600 series or better what is the speed showing in your BIOS? After POSTing via GoButton Default will or should be 1333 as that is the optimum base clock by AMD Default. They can work on faster RAM but 1333 is default. If it's set to 1333 check to see that you're set to D.O.C.P(? Apologies if I get the nomenclature wrong here) and you can up the speed of the RAM to 1600 which is technically an OC parameter in the BIOS even though the speed is stock.

5. Have you tried running two sticks by themselves in slots 1 and 3? I understand you want the full monty but right now we're in checkdown mode. You could and I would recommend trying one stick at a time in 1st slot to see if the system will POST with the RAM. If all POST from first slot then add a 2nd stick in 3rd slot and see if you're running stable. If stable then I think that it is indeed the RAM and not the CPU or the board. If it's simply a matter of the Qualified Vendors List not supporting the RAM try contacting ASUS and have them fix u up with a BIOS that will include that RAM at the optimum settings. If you want/need 16Gigs you might be better served running 2x8Gigs instead of a full spread of 4G. System should run much more stable if everything else has been addressed and still not functioning properly.

Apologies if you're a little Hypersensitive atm. I fully understand why you are. But you're all over the place and understandably so. Nothing worse on the nerves than something that should be working, simply not working or crapping out while you sit there in disbelief. I would sincerely recommend that you add your system to your sig. You can have as many systems in your sig as you like now. I'm sure there is probably a limit but it's definitely more than one now.
















Just noticed Crucial in that leeeeeetle tiny box. You should check ASUS QVL to make sure your sticks are supported. If not the above is applicable. If it is we'll have to get you sorted out some other way. I get that it's frustrating, but getting the issue sorted out is a good reward for the frustrations involved.









Oh yes and what's your BIOS? I might have missed it but this is good to know too.

~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

i have currently 5 amd computers 4 of them are top end asus boards 4 of them are amd 6 core cpu,s 2 are fx-8150 8 core and i have had up to 7 amd machines but i have had NO memory problems and darn sure no amd chip problems so either rma the board or rma the processor or borrow a different cpu because RAJA is blowing out his BUNG hole


----------



## bo40

if RAJA is so good and asus has such good products why did i get 2 doa chv motherboards in a row i didnt get a very expensive build to boot till i put the third asus CHV in it


----------



## bo40

i dont know why you removed two sticks to oc you have seen the oc i did with all 4


----------



## Ceadderman

You also have extra power connections to promote stability during OC on CIVE and Crosshair V.









I can't specifically say why you had to send 2 back to get a good V board either Bo. I can say however that ASUS is very good with the Hotswap RMA process and they're generally pretty good about getting you up and running.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay...
> 1. Didn't know what you were running...
> 2. What is the default voltage of your RAM? Is it 1.65v? It's been awhile since I ran my Snipers but I think that's what my stock defaults were for 2x4Gig.
> 3. Snipers aren't on QVL btw so if you're having issues I would say here is your weakest link.
> 4. What is the setting for your RAM in the BIOS? Assuming you're running 1600 series or better what is the speed showing in your BIOS? After POSTing via GoButton Default will or should be 1333 as that is the optimum base clock by AMD Default. They can work on faster RAM but 1333 is default. If it's set to 1333 check to see that you're set to D.O.C.P(? Apologies if I get the nomenclature wrong here) and you can up the speed of the RAM to 1600 which is technically an OC parameter in the BIOS even though the speed is stock.
> 5. Have you tried running two sticks by themselves in slots 1 and 3? I understand you want the full monty but right now we're in checkdown mode. You could and I would recommend trying one stick at a time in 1st slot to see if the system will POST with the RAM. If all POST from first slot then add a 2nd stick in 3rd slot and see if you're running stable. If stable then I think that it is indeed the RAM and not the CPU or the board. If it's simply a matter of the Qualified Vendors List not supporting the RAM try contacting ASUS and have them fix u up with a BIOS that will include that RAM at the optimum settings. If you want/need 16Gigs you might be better served running 2x8Gigs instead of a full spread of 4G. System should run much more stable if everything else has been addressed and still not functioning properly.
> Apologies if you're a little Hypersensitive atm. I fully understand why you are. But you're all over the place and understandably so. Nothing worse on the nerves than something that should be working, simply not working or crapping out while you sit there in disbelief. I would sincerely recommend that you add your system to your sig. You can have as many systems in your sig as you like now. I'm sure there is probably a limit but it's definitely more than one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed Crucial in that leeeeeetle tiny box. You should check ASUS QVL to make sure your sticks are supported. If not the above is applicable. If it is we'll have to get you sorted out some other way. I get that it's frustrating, but getting the issue sorted out is a good reward for the frustrations involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes and what's your BIOS? I might have missed it but this is good to know too.
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for your interest in offering help to sort this all out. Its been a busy week and sorry i couldnt get back to you sooner. Was doing my taxes on the Crosshair 4 formula. Was very stable especially since i put the Crucial ram modules back in (all four banks). I no longer have the snipers to test as I sold them like 6 months ago when they wouldnt cooperate. I still have the Corsair Vengence modules. My theory is that the cpu or board just doesnt like 4gb modules with tight timings. The later two makes of ram were low voltage modules only needing 1.5v and i tried even to bump up the vcore a little but that didnt stop random blue screens and such. The Crucial modules need 1.65v and the system works fine with them in there even at 1600mhz. I dont have any high performance video cards in there any more to test gaming stability anymore. Maybe Ill run OCCT burn in tools. But also Ive tried running the problem modules at 1333mhz with lax timings and half their normal complement and pressing the memok button. None of that worked though I never tried just one stick of ram but obviously this is a memory compatibility issue as the Crucial modules work just fine. Thats why some of you guys luck out with 4 stable rigs. Obviously the board needs a bios update and honestly its kind of sad that thats been lacking dont you think?

About the system config:
Chiv 1090T Windows 7 64 Bios 2002
Corsair force 3 gt ssd - Crucial C8-8-8-24 4x2gb
Ocz modx 700watt psu
Evga 9800gt gpu

(system use to have 6970s and Corsair AX1200 Gold psu but put them in other machine when stability problems arose)

By the way last night I gave advice to someone shopping for a new PC to stay clear of AMD. Based on this and the poor driver support for my 6970 video cards as of late. Different subject for another day.


----------



## remnant

Hi ppl looking at buying an ASUS mobo, looking at crosshair and sabertooth whats the warrenty on the crosshair?


----------



## truckerguy

3 years


----------



## bo40

newegg was awsome with the hot swap too i just paid for the second and third board and they promply refunded my money for the first and second one just by that time 2 weeks had expired with no working machine but i still had the one you have guts out of


----------



## dixson01974

The brother has a Crosshair IV Formula AM3 mobo. I want to know how good is the beta bios with a FX-8150?


----------



## AMelvin

I'm returning to my build project with an ASUS Crosshair IV Formula MB. How difficult will it be to setup three 80 Gb SSD intel's in raid O, and two WD 1Tb in raid 1 on this board?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMelvin*
> 
> I'm returning to my build project with an ASUS Crosshair IV Formula MB. How difficult will it be to setup three 80 Gb SSD intel's in raid O, and two WD 1Tb in raid 1 on this board?


I remember a member using Intel SSD and having a slight problem with the drive (not the mobo) but this was several pages back (January this year maybe). Without going back through this thread I can't remember if he solved the issue or not.
As for running 3 SSD's in Raid 0 not an issue, I run 2 Corsair Force GT Red 60GB Sata III this way while my son runs 3 of the same drives. Myself I run the 2002 Mod Bios (better performance for SSD's) found here http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618

I'm also running 2 WD640 Sata III in Raid 0 for storage without any issues.
If you haven't seen this http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds is very informative and I recommend following these procedures!
Hope this answers some of your question


----------



## Ceadderman

Running two Hitachi 1TB Deskstars in 1TB RAID 0 slick as you please without issue. Pre WD takeover units. Going on 3 years and still going strong no clicky clack drive noises at all.







*knocking on wood









~Ceadder


----------



## Malo

I'm currently running my 8150 on a Crosshair IV formula (using latest bios update for bulldozer support) and I will be upgrading to piledriver when it comes out... Do you think my board will support it or should I go for the Crosshair V??


----------



## Ceadderman

I doubt CIV will support Piledriver.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jim888

Anyone have networking problems?

I've got a friend with an Asus Crosshair Formula IV and its had NOTHING but network issues, Hardwired or wifi (we've tried 3 different adapters, a PCI a PCI-E and a USB) and everyone has problems, random drops, ping jumps from ~100 to ~1500 for a minute or two at a time (all other computer connected to the same network either hard wired or wifi have NO problems)

is this a known issue?

if not what could be causing this? (all drivers are upto date)..though I've not updated the bios


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Anyone have networking problems?
> 
> I've got a friend with an Asus Crosshair Formula IV and its had NOTHING but network issues, Hardwired or wifi (we've tried 3 different adapters, a PCI a PCI-E and a USB) and everyone has problems, random drops, ping jumps from ~100 to ~1500 for a minute or two at a time (all other computer connected to the same network either hard wired or wifi have NO problems)
> 
> is this a known issue?
> 
> if not what could be causing this? (all drivers are upto date)..though I've not updated the bios


If he's running Onboard AND WiFi, I would remove the drivers for both and load the drivers that he consistently uses. I have an Asus PCE-N13 WiFi card and I've never had problems with it when installing the basic WiFi drivers from the Disc. If you go with the Advanced Setup you're gonna have nothing but problems unless you're working in the Networking IT sector. Even then it's a bit problematic. Other than that I've not had a single problem in two years of use.

But make sure the Onboard drivers are not installed. This could be causing the issue due to conflicting drivers. If it's not that it may be nothing more than a bad driver that needs to be removed and reloaded.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If he's running Onboard AND WiFi, I would remove the drivers for both and load the drivers that he consistently uses. I have an Asus PCE-N13 WiFi card and I've never had problems with it when installing the basic WiFi drivers from the Disc. If you go with the Advanced Setup you're gonna have nothing but problems unless you're working in the Networking IT sector. Even then it's a bit problematic. Other than that I've not had a single problem in two years of use.
> But make sure the Onboard drivers are not installed. This could be causing the issue due to conflicting drivers. If it's not that it may be nothing more than a bad driver that needs to be removed and reloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


tried Uninstalling/re-installing drivers till I'm blue in the face still same thing.

are you saying just to uninstall the onboard drivers for the onboard NIC and JUST install the WIFI drivers?

most recently using the USB NIC seen here: http://www.netgear.com/service-provider/products/wireless-adapters/wireless-n/WNA1100.aspx


----------



## Tokkan

I have that same USB wireless pen, and there is nothing wrong with my computer.
Both thro wire or thro wireless, they work flawlessly.
No weird ping behavior or anything...
Check for installed/running programs, its more than likely a program downloading/uploading stuff without your/your friends knowledge.
A common issue I've been finding lately is PandoMediaBooster, its a torrent like program used by some programs to keep their software up to date.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If he's running Onboard AND WiFi, I would remove the drivers for both and load the drivers that he consistently uses. I have an Asus PCE-N13 WiFi card and I've never had problems with it when installing the basic WiFi drivers from the Disc. If you go with the Advanced Setup you're gonna have nothing but problems unless you're working in the Networking IT sector. Even then it's a bit problematic. Other than that I've not had a single problem in two years of use.
> But make sure the Onboard drivers are not installed. This could be causing the issue due to conflicting drivers. If it's not that it may be nothing more than a bad driver that needs to be removed and reloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried Uninstalling/re-installing drivers till I'm blue in the face still same thing.
> 
> are you saying just to uninstall the onboard drivers for the onboard NIC and JUST install the WIFI drivers?
> 
> most recently using the USB NIC seen here: http://www.netgear.com/service-provider/products/wireless-adapters/wireless-n/WNA1100.aspx
Click to expand...

Yup that's what I'm saying but I would also do as Tokkan suggested. There might be too much working in the background affecting data transfer rates.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jim888

Tried playing a game and after about 10 min lags out to the point of almost loosing connection (wifi or hard wired did not matter) I went in and checked the old drivers...and there are about 20 old drivers from other Wifi cards hes tried...It allowed me to remove about 5 of them but now I click uninstall and it looks like it is but the driver remains in device manager.

also do you use a specific network monitoring tool? or just the one that comes with windows...because looking at the one in windows showed nothing out of the ordinary taking up bandwidth.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Im having some kind of weird stuff going on with my network also, tried reinstalling windows and reinstalling all drivers, and i get that same odd stuff, awful pings and sudden disconnections from online games, im really tired, it never happened before. Well ill be aware at new posts. F!"·$%&/ intel chip for network, why put intel in an amd platform, what were they thinking!?.


----------



## Ceadderman

To clear your board of problematic drivers that won't leave after you've removed them, restart the system before loading the fresh one. After the system POSTS recheck the system processes. If they are still working make sure to save your settings to profile and reset the CMOS. If that fails then pull the battery and let the board sit 24 hours and that should clear the system.









~Ceadder


----------



## marjamar

Hey guys,

Been working on a few new ideas. Seems they're coming together pretty well. Broke the 5GHz barrier a couple of times in the last couple of days. If this concept works well enough, might get stable at these numbers... Don't know for sure, but having some fun trying.

Take a look.





These are with all cores running. None are stable, but I am able to do some benching, just not much stress testing.

-Rodger


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Been working on a few new ideas. Seems they're coming together pretty well. Broke the 5GHz barrier a couple of times in the last couple of days. If this concept works well enough, might get stable at these numbers... Don't know for sure, but having some fun trying.
> Take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> These are with all cores running. None are stable, but I am able to do some benching, just not much stress testing.
> -Rodger


None stable cause of what?
Temps? Or you think its related to the chipset?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marjamar*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Been working on a few new ideas. Seems they're coming together pretty well. Broke the 5GHz barrier a couple of times in the last couple of days. If this concept works well enough, might get stable at these numbers... Don't know for sure, but having some fun trying.
> Take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> These are with all cores running. None are stable, but I am able to do some benching, just not much stress testing.
> -Rodger
> 
> 
> 
> None stable cause of what?
> Temps? Or you think its related to the chipset?
Click to expand...

I'd say it's more to do with 4 slots of RAM than temps or chipset. I know that the CPU has an internal memory controller but I would suggest pulling 2 sticks and checking to see if that can be made stable.









Could be temps though cause BD gets pretty hot. I had one that couldn't stay below 60c under load with the stock cooler after 5 minutes of Folding. Didn't even hesitate to RMA it and I'm glad I did cause the new one didn't break 50c and Folded for a week straight 24/7 as my stressor before I shipped it off to the client.









~Ceadder


----------



## Deepak4

Hey guys got some problem with crosshair iv formula , when i plugin headphones back pannel audio won't go off. i guess that " front panel jack-retasking " thing is not happning in here

i get audio from both my speakers and headphones. Need some help

thanks.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepak4*
> 
> Hey guys got some problem with crosshair iv formula , when i plugin headphones back pannel audio won't go off. i guess that " front panel jack-retasking " thing is not happning in here
> 
> i get audio from both my speakers and headphones. Need some help
> 
> thanks.....


Are you running both onboard and dedicated sound card? If so remove the drivers and reload the dedicated. If not scrub the onboard drivers and reload them and see how that plays out.









~Ceadder


----------



## marjamar

Hey guys,

Not stable because I've not taken enough time to tweek setting well enough. I'm working at designing a custom air conditioned box for the whole computer and just tried a quick couple of overclocks to see what might be possible. Prior to doing this, my normal setup would not get to 5GHz long enough to validate. So, 5.3GHz is possible, but not stable enough to do more the minor things like browse or play a netflix, or such.

Here's a couple of pics to give you an idea of what I'm doing.

Just done with the cell phone, so might need a bit of interpretation.

Pic 1 - Close up of the motherboard, and D-12.
Pic 2 - Whole case shot with the Noctura D-12 installed.
Pic 3 - Chilled air diverter into the H-80.
Pic 4 - Close up with the H80 installed - Note the chilled air inlet on the floor.
Pic 5 - Another inside case shot - Note the 5" exhaust port into the top of the AC box.

-Rodger


----------



## Mistral

You'll need to watch out for condensation build up.


----------



## Deepak4

acutually when i go to my speaker properties it shows all the channels including the front pannel channels AS Left and right

this is what i mean :

Do you guys think re-installing driver software will fix it









and its an onboard audio no sound card


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepak4*
> 
> acutually when i go to my speaker properties it shows all the channels including the front pannel channels AS Left and right
> 
> this is what i mean :
> 
> Do you guys think re-installing driver software will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its an onboard audio no sound card


That don't look like no Crosshair IV Formula setup that I ever seen. What OS are you running and which Formula? IV or V? If it's V you're in the wrong forum. Not that we won't try to help you, just that it's usually best to get the information from those who have the experience.

Can't hurt to scrub and reload the drivers though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Deepak4

Well it is rog crosshair iv formula alright.... and it is windows 7 just kinda with a theme









what i was saying is does uninstalling the drivers from the control panel does that scrub thing or i need a uninstaller software









kinda confused


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepak4*
> 
> Well it is rog crosshair iv formula alright.... and it is windows 7 just kinda with a theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i was saying is does uninstalling the drivers from the control panel does that scrub thing or i need a uninstaller software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda confused


Ceadder, I'm with you bud. I've never seen sound properties look like that either.
Deepak4 tell me more about this "Theme" you mentioned lol.

I believe DriverSweeper is still a preferred method (it's what I use anyway) http://phyxion.net/
This is used more for GPU drivers but I've done audio as well.

Use the official uninstaller(s) of the driver(s) you want to uninstall. Reboot your PC in Safe Mode (Optional). Run Driver Sweeper and select what to clean. Analyse lists all the entries to remove, where cleaning removes the entries selected.


----------



## Deepak4

right click on volume button in taskbar ... will get a playback devices option ...after that you know ..... spk properties and all that stuff

and theme is available in http://www.skinpacks.com/

currently i am using mango skin pack
they have some serious themes for 7......









thanks for the link bud


----------



## kingofyo1

Just ordered and had my new chiv formula shipped. Geeks.com for 94 bucks!


----------



## incurablegeek

I've been off this forum for quite a while so some of the newer folks won't remember what a curious PITA I can be.

Rig Setup:

1) CH4 (obviously) w/16 GB of RAM
2) 2 X25-M Intel SSD's - 80 Gig each
3) HDD - too many TB's to even talk about

Recently I tried to move some of my Programs from one SSD to another and, voila!, I crashed my computer so bad even System Restore laughs at me.









Now, here's my problem. I want to do what I tried to do before - and failed miserably: Set up my 2 Intel SSD's in RAID 0.

Now, why am I posting here instead of on an SSD site (well I will, later)? Because this is more of a CH4 motherboard problem than anything else. When I go into the BIOS and set SATA 1-4 as RAID, not a darned thing happens. When I set SATA 1-4 at AHCI and SATA 5, 6 on either AHCI or IDE (I believe IDE is preferable because I have an optical and a blu-ray on 5 and 6), well I get what I had before: Only 1 option, only 1 choice. I need to choose which of the 2 SSD's I want to install on. No RAID 0 option shown, actual no RAID options shown.

I set things up this way (AHCI on SATA 1-4) and used one of my two SSD's as the C partition. I tried, oh how I tried, installing most of the programs on the second SSD (the B partition). Never mind. My C drive on the 1st SSD just filled up and my 2nd SSD sat there virtually empty.

Now on the Gigabyte boards, I see an option in the BIOS to setup RAID - whichever flavor you like. Not so on the CH4.

Can anyone tell me how to set these 2 Intel X25-M SSD's in RAID 0?

Please keep in mind that I was adopted and have an extremely low IQ - quite an embarrassment to the family.









So please explain things like I you're talking to Sgt. Schultz in Hogan's Heroes.

Thanks


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> I've been off this forum for quite a while so some of the newer folks won't remember what a curious PITA I can be.
> Rig Setup:
> 1) CH4 (obviously) w/16 GB of RAM
> 2) 2 X25-M Intel SSD's - 80 Gig each
> 3) HDD - too many TB's to even talk about
> Recently I tried to move some of my Programs from one SSD to another and, voila!, I crashed my computer so bad even System Restore laughs at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here's my problem. I want to do what I tried to do before - and failed miserably: Set up my 2 Intel SSD's in RAID 0.
> Now, why am I posting here instead of on an SSD site (well I will, later)? Because this is more of a CH4 motherboard problem than anything else. When I go into the BIOS and set SATA 1-4 as RAID, not a darned thing happens. When I set SATA 1-4 at AHCI and SATA 5, 6 on either AHCI or IDE (I believe IDE is preferable because I have an optical and a blu-ray on 5 and 6), well I get what I had before: Only 1 option, only 1 choice. I need to choose which of the 2 SSD's I want to install on. No RAID 0 option shown, actual no RAID options shown.
> I set things up this way (AHCI on SATA 1-4) and used one of my two SSD's as the C partition. I tried, oh how I tried, installing most of the programs on the second SSD (the B partition). Never mind. My C drive on the 1st SSD just filled up and my 2nd SSD sat there virtually empty.
> Now on the Gigabyte boards, I see an option in the BIOS to setup RAID - whichever flavor you like. Not so on the CH4.
> Can anyone tell me how to set these 2 Intel X25-M SSD's in RAID 0?
> Please keep in mind that I was adopted and have an extremely low IQ - quite an embarrassment to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please explain things like I you're talking to Sgt. Schultz in Hogan's Heroes.
> Thanks


Have you tried hitting ctrl-I or J (not sure what letter) to get into the raid setup panel at post? You can't set up ur raid arrays in bios.


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks David... for the response.
Quote:


> Have you tried hitting ctrl-I or J (not sure what letter) to get into the raid setup panel at post? You can't set up ur raid arrays in bios.


1) Cntrl-J does nothing

2) Cntrl-I just gives me lots of diagnostic options with Win7 with no mention of RAID

3) Re "can't set up raid in bios", please check out 




4) I tried setting the SATA 1-4 at RAID - can't boot up "no appropriate boot device"; Set up in AHCI and *my only option is to set up Win7 Ultimate on only one of my two SSD's* - no RAID whatever choices.

When it comes to computers, life can be a real _witch_.









Update:

Check out 




This is the best explanation of RAID 0 setup I have seen. True, you must hit cntrl-i.

Now here's the big question: *Is it possible the CH4 Formula board does not even support RAID like the Intel board in the above YouTube demo video??*


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Thanks David... for the response.
> 1) Cntrl-J does nothing
> 2) Cntrl-I just gives me lots of diagnostic options with Win7 with no mention of RAID
> 3) Re "can't set up raid in bios", please check out
> 
> 
> 
> 4) I tried setting the SATA 1-4 at RAID - can't boot up "no appropriate boot device"; Set up in AHCI and *my only option is to set up Win7 Ultimate on only one of my two SSD's* - no RAID whatever choices.
> When it comes to computers, life can be a real _witch_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> Check out
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best explanation of RAID 0 setup I have seen. True, you must hit cntrl-i.
> Now here's the big question: *Is it possible the CH4 Formula board does not even support RAID like the Intel board in the above YouTube demo video??*


This is how I setup a raid 0 array. In bios turn on raid for the appropriate controller. There are two pairs of Sata ports and both need to be set to raid. Save with an f10. Then when it reboots you need to go into the raid orom controller utility. Not sure what control key combo gets you in but it usually tells you and youll have like two seconds to hit the key combo. From there you can select what drives to configure into a stripe array. I think the asus rog forums has a guide. From there you install windows or use it as a data drive. Note however you wont have trim support. I use perfectdisk by Raxco to optimize my array on my crosshair iv formula though not sure if my key combo is same as yours as mines a modded updated raid firmware and i'm at work.

Good luck..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Thanks David... for the response.
> 1) Cntrl-J does nothing
> 2) Cntrl-I just gives me lots of diagnostic options with Win7 with no mention of RAID
> 3) Re "can't set up raid in bios", please check out
> 
> 
> 
> 4) I tried setting the SATA 1-4 at RAID - can't boot up "no appropriate boot device"; Set up in AHCI and *my only option is to set up Win7 Ultimate on only one of my two SSD's* - no RAID whatever choices.
> When it comes to computers, life can be a real _witch_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> Check out
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best explanation of RAID 0 setup I have seen. True, you must hit cntrl-i.
> Now here's the big question: *Is it possible the CH4 Formula board does not even support RAID like the Intel board in the above YouTube demo video??*
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I setup a raid 0 array. In bios turn on raid for the appropriate controller. There are two pairs of Sata ports and both need to be set to raid. Save with an f10. Then when it reboots you need to go into the raid orom controller utility. Not sure what control key combo gets you in but it usually tells you and youll have like two seconds to hit the key combo. From there you can select what drives to configure into a stripe array. I think the asus rog forums has a guide. From there you install windows or use it as a data drive. Note however you wont have trim support. I use perfectdisk by Raxco to optimize my array on my crosshair iv formula though not sure if my key combo is same as yours as mines a modded updated raid firmware and i'm at work.
> 
> Good luck..
Click to expand...

The easiest way to do this is to have the exact drives you wish to RAID connected to 1st and 3rd SATA ports since they are stacked on each other. Obviously if you wish to RAID more drives this is moot advice. Make sure you have the RAID controller on a flash drive first. It needs to be connected in any USB to work but it has to be there or it will prompt you telling you that it's not. No worries just plug and go. Then when you restart MAKE SURE that the drive has been removed. Because Windows will attempt to install itself on the drive unless Microsoft fixed it which would be doubtful considering you're working on a fresh drive with no updates. I set my RAID to 128bit stripe. It's been a LONG time(2 years) since I built mine so I apologize if I fail to mention anything but for sure you want that Flash Drive out of the USB when it restarts the system otherwise you're gonna have fun wondering why the RAID isn't taking. Trust me, I had fun for that exact reason. It's nothing ASUS did it's ALL Microsoft. Unless you're going to RAID Linux or Ubuntu.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

David,

Thanks again.

Update:

1) Whenever I set my SATA drives to RAID and my primary boot to the optical, I am told that I don't have the proper boot media. Forget cntl-f or cntrl-i when set to RAID in the BIOS. I only get a response to those two when I set the BIOS to AHCI.

2) Now here is my post over at Tom's Hardware

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/262189-32-raid-driver-installing-windows-asus-crosshair-motherboard#bas
Quote:


> Hey Cisco Kid,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> get the sb8xx raid driver at amd and you are good to go
> 
> 
> 
> This looks to be the most (potentially) helpful suggestion that I have found so far. Briefly, I have pretty much the same configuration: Asus CH4, AMD 1090t, Corsair 16 Gig, and 2 Intel X25-M SSD's which I want to set up as RAID 0.
> 
> I had such a witch of a time with this ages ago that I actually gave up and followed the Win7 Ultimate 64 bit "default" and installed my OS on only one of the two SSD's. Thinking I could create a kind of pseuo RAID 0 by installing many of the programs on the 2nd SSD, I ended up with still a fully loaded SSD and the 2nd SSD virtually empty.
> 
> Ugh, so I'm back at ground zero so to speak. With your suggestion, should I:
> 
> 1) First install Win7 64 bit on only one of my two SSD's??
> 
> 2) Then use the downloaded AMD RAID driver to create a hardware RAID "after the fact"??
> 
> Doesn't seem logical but then I'm pretty much open to magic and witchcraft at the moment.
> 
> The benefit of your wisdom, kind sir ...
Click to expand...

Addendum: Thanks much for the intro to RAXCO. That looks to nicely solve the problem of no Trim support for RAID configurations. For what it's worth the so-called Intel SSD Toolbox is a real lump of ****.


----------



## incurablegeek

Ceadderman you old dog you, it's been quite a while since we spoke. Sure hope you're doing well.

So SATA #1 and #3. So my "common sense" goes out the window again. I would have thought #1 and #2.

1)
Quote:


> Make sure you have the RAID controller on a flash drive first.


I'm assuming you mean:

A) 

and not

B) 

2) Should I disconnect all SATA drives except my two Intel SSD's on Sata 1 and 3? (Ugh!)

3) I assume that I should set SATA 1-4 to RAID in the BIOS?

4) Should SATA 5 and 6 (opticals) be set to IDE (common sense) or RAID for JBOD?

Thanks Sir Ceadderman - as always!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> David,
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Update:
> 
> 1) Whenever I set my SATA drives to RAID and my primary boot to the optical, I am told that I don't have the proper boot media. Forget cntl-f or cntrl-i when set to RAID in the BIOS. I only get a response to those two when I set the BIOS to AHCI.
> 
> 2) Now here is my post over at Tom's Hardware
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/262189-32-raid-driver-installing-windows-asus-crosshair-motherboard#bas
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cisco Kid,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> get the sb8xx raid driver at amd and you are good to go
> 
> 
> 
> This looks to be the most (potentially) helpful suggestion that I have found so far. Briefly, I have pretty much the same configuration: Asus CH4, AMD 1090t, Corsair 16 Gig, and 2 Intel X25-M SSD's which I want to set up as RAID 0.
> 
> I had such a witch of a time with this ages ago that I actually gave up and followed the Win7 Ultimate 64 bit "default" and installed my OS on only one of the two SSD's. Thinking I could create a kind of pseuo RAID 0 by installing many of the programs on the 2nd SSD, I ended up with still a fully loaded SSD and the 2nd SSD virtually empty.
> 
> Ugh, so I'm back at ground zero so to speak. With your suggestion, should I:
> 
> 1) First install Win7 64 bit on only one of my two SSD's??
> 
> 2) Then use the downloaded AMD RAID driver to create a hardware RAID "after the fact"??
> 
> Doesn't seem logical but then I'm pretty much open to magic and witchcraft at the moment.
> 
> The benefit of your wisdom, kind sir ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addendum: Thanks much for the intro to RAXCO. That looks to nicely solve the problem of no Trim support for RAID configurations. For what it's worth the so-called Intel SSD Toolbox is a real lump of ****.
Click to expand...

No. It will not work in that manner. You have to go through the steps with your SSD that you normally would with HDD.

1)Make sure you have the RAID driver on a flash drive and have it ready.
2) Set 1-4 to RAID in the BIOS
3) Plug in your FDD into a front USB connection if there is one.
4) Enter your RAID setup tool and set it to 128kb stripe. You can go smaller but 128kb is plenty fine.
5)Restart and then Remove the FDD from the USB before the system finds the OS. Otherwise Windows will ask you if you want to Install to drive. If you say yes, it will then start to read/install on the drive. This could be bad juju if your FDD is large enough to accept the unpacked OS. *Make sure* that that drive is removed. Make sure you have no other drives on SATA 1-4 as well. If you try to RAID(say a 64Gig RAID 0 with SSD) you will not be able to RAID with any other device that I am aware of. Not even if you set it to RAID 0+1. At least +1 has to have a large enough space for both SSD to write to.

Hope this cleared it up a bit. I would definitely suggest reading your manual if you have any questions regarding RAID. Once I had the basics above the manual makes a lot of sense.









~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> I've been off this forum for quite a while so some of the newer folks won't remember what a curious PITA I can be.
> Rig Setup:
> 1) CH4 (obviously) w/16 GB of RAM
> 2) 2 X25-M Intel SSD's - 80 Gig each
> 3) HDD - too many TB's to even talk about
> Recently I tried to move some of my Programs from one SSD to another and, voila!, I crashed my computer so bad even System Restore laughs at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here's my problem. I want to do what I tried to do before - and failed miserably: Set up my 2 Intel SSD's in RAID 0.
> Now, why am I posting here instead of on an SSD site (well I will, later)? Because this is more of a CH4 motherboard problem than anything else. When I go into the BIOS and set SATA 1-4 as RAID, not a darned thing happens. When I set SATA 1-4 at AHCI and SATA 5, 6 on either AHCI or IDE (I believe IDE is preferable because I have an optical and a blu-ray on 5 and 6), well I get what I had before: Only 1 option, only 1 choice. I need to choose which of the 2 SSD's I want to install on. No RAID 0 option shown, actual no RAID options shown.
> I set things up this way (AHCI on SATA 1-4) and used one of my two SSD's as the C partition. I tried, oh how I tried, installing most of the programs on the second SSD (the B partition). Never mind. My C drive on the 1st SSD just filled up and my 2nd SSD sat there virtually empty.
> Now on the Gigabyte boards, I see an option in the BIOS to setup RAID - whichever flavor you like. Not so on the CH4.
> Can anyone tell me how to set these 2 Intel X25-M SSD's in RAID 0?
> Please keep in mind that I was adopted and have an extremely low IQ - quite an embarrassment to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please explain things like I you're talking to Sgt. Schultz in Hogan's Heroes.
> Thanks


Hey, Long time no see.
Going to try this again are you.
Let me write a step by step and PM it to you.


----------



## incurablegeek

Ceadderman and HeadMixer, you have always been so very helpful - and such good friends. It is indeed good to be back in touch - sure missed you guys.

I will try everything tomorrow, cause I'm physically and mentally fried. Was up most of the night with my "never say die" stubbornness.

I'll post my results, so you guys can either laugh with me - or at me.









Note to all: If you are bored, I mean really, really bored, just click on the blue borders of these pages. I've done it several times and it redirects me to a really good porn site!


----------



## incurablegeek

Good News:

Ceadderman and HeadMixer, you guys explained this RAID setup so well that even an East-Tennessee inbred hillbilly like me could understand it. Btw, Cousin-Dad says "Hi" and thanks for taking it easy on his dysfunctional son.









Now, here's my results:

1) I set the 2 Intel X25-M 80 GB SSD's on SATA 1 and 3 - and disconnected all other HDD's to eliminate all the unnecessary variables. Kept the optical and blu-ray on SATA 5, 6 set to IDE with SATA 1-4 set on RAID.

2) Did the whole thingy with the USB - and then took it out

3) When I hit cntrl-f and came up into the RAID menu, I noticed that my 2 Intel SSD's were recognized - as one, total 157.99 Gig to be exact.

4) Stripe block was set on 64 K - With No Other Options available

6) Went back into BIOS, since no changes permitted in RAID setup program; Checked the opticals on SATA 5 and 6 and noticed that the blu-ray had somehow become the primary, so I changed the order.

7) In the Boot Order, I set the (now) single 160 Gig SSD (2 X 80 Gig) to secondary and the optical with the Win7 Ultimate install disk as primary.

8) Upon bootup, I was told that there was no boot disk, so I switched the order with SSD being primary.

9) Same thing - Not able to boot from the installation disk, so I can't set up Win7 on my RAID 0 array

What to do??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Good News:
> 
> Ceadderman and HeadMixer, you guys explained this RAID setup so well that even an East-Tennessee inbred hillbilly like me could understand it. Btw, Cousin-Dad says "Hi" and thanks for taking it easy on his dysfunctional son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here's my results:
> 
> 1) I set the 2 Intel X25-M 80 GB SSD's on SATA 1 and 3 - and disconnected all other HDD's to eliminate all the unnecessary variables. Kept the optical and blu-ray on SATA 5, 6 set to IDE with SATA 1-4 set on RAID.
> 
> 2) Did the whole thingy with the USB - and then took it out
> 
> 3) When I hit cntrl-f and came up into the RAID menu, I noticed that my 2 Intel SSD's were recognized - as one, total 157.99 Gig to be exact.
> 
> 4) Stripe block was set on 64 K - With No Other Options available
> 
> 6) Went back into BIOS, since no changes permitted in RAID setup program; Checked the opticals on SATA 5 and 6 and noticed that the blu-ray had somehow become the primary, so I changed the order.
> 
> 7) In the Boot Order, I set the (now) single 160 Gig SSD (2 X 80 Gig) to secondary and the optical with the Win7 Ultimate install disk as primary.
> 
> 8) Upon bootup, I was told that there was no boot disk, so I switched the order with SSD being primary.
> 
> 9) Same thing - Not able to boot from the installation disk, so I can't set up Win7 on my RAID 0 array
> 
> What to do??


Set the boot order to SSD at 1. SSD at 2 and ODD at 3. make sure removable doesn't show in the list. The SSDs' should not show as 1 drive no matter how you have it set up in SATA channels. I generally set my drives in 1 and 3 for two purposes. As is easier to know where it is. Second it keeps it cleaner for cable management purposes. *It will show up as one drive after you have set your RAID however. So you're fine if you built your RAID array before checking the boot order. If you did then you want RAID as 1st and ODD as second. Remove your BluRay drive from the other IDE. It may be corrupting the process. You only want two drives in this process RAID and ODD.*









If it's STILL not working you may have to format your SSDs' to accept the proper language. I had to reformat my Flash Drive so I could put the Windows OS on it to install it on my netbook(when I was going to upgrade from XP to Win7) so that might be an issue. I'm not sure cause my brain don't want to remember the exact information. Someone with an SSD would probably know better than I would so don't take this as gospel. Try to run it as it is RAID with ODD and if that fails get with someone who has SSD. Let's hope that it's just something simple.









~Ceadder


----------



## incurablegeek

OK, here's where I am after working all day.

Most of what you guys say is relevant and works.

1) My SSD's are recognized in the BIOS

2) I deleted the LD (cntrl-f)

3) Then I *erased both SSD's*

4) Only by doing so was I able to get all the prior installation off (That was prohibiting setup of Win7 which kept asking me to repair the current installation that was resident on the SSD.)

5) After doing so, I was able to change the strip to 128K from the default of 64K

Problems:

1) Win7 installation tells me there are no disk drives. And then asks for drivers. Ugh!

2) So I went to Intel http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18363 and downloaded their firmware update for my Intel X25-M SSD's, which btw seem to be a real pain in the arse for lots and lots of people

3) Went through the firmware menu and said "yes" to the license agreement and all that nonsense.

4) Now the Intel firmware says I have no SSD's

So, I have pretty much peed away another day in my life. At this point, I'm seriously considering buying SAMSUNG 830 Series SSD (the drug of choice nowadays) and being done with the Intel's. You guys know how much time I have wasted with them and that danged Intel SSD toolbox, which is about as useful as tits on a bull.

Gotta go. The moonshine is a'callin.









(no, I don't drink. Alcohol makes me "philosophical")


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> OK, here's where I am after working all day.
> 
> Most of what you guys say is relevant and works.
> 
> 1) My SSD's are recognized in the BIOS
> 
> 2) I deleted the LD (cntrl-f)
> 
> 3) Then I *erased both SSD's*
> 
> 4) Only by doing so was I able to get all the prior installation off (That was prohibiting setup of Win7 which kept asking me to repair the current installation that was resident on the SSD.)
> 
> 5) After doing so, I was able to change the strip to 128K from the default of 64K
> 
> Problems:
> 
> 1) Win7 installation tells me there are no disk drives. And then asks for drivers. Ugh!
> 
> 2) So I went to Intel http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18363 and downloaded their firmware update for my Intel X25-M SSD's, which btw seem to be a real pain in the arse for lots and lots of people
> 
> 3) Went through the firmware menu and said "yes" to the license agreement and all that nonsense.
> 
> 4) Now the Intel firmware says I have no SSD's
> 
> So, I have pretty much peed away another day in my life. At this point, I'm seriously considering buying SAMSUNG 830 Series SSD (the drug of choice nowadays) and being done with the Intel's. You guys know how much time I have wasted with them and that danged Intel SSD toolbox, which is about as useful as tits on a bull.
> 
> Gotta go. The moonshine is a'callin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no, I don't drink. Alcohol makes me "philosophical")


I think at this point, it's SSD that is the issue not RAID. Make a help thread in the SSD threads and you're likely to get better answers than we can give. Two successful attempts to get your RAID started shows that RAID is not the issue. So hopefully someone there will have better answers for you in short order. Drink young man, drink! You deserve the ability to blow off some steam and wax philosophical.









~Ceadder


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> OK, here's where I am after working all day.
> Most of what you guys say is relevant and works.
> 1) My SSD's are recognized in the BIOS
> 2) I deleted the LD (cntrl-f)
> 3) Then I *erased both SSD's*
> 4) Only by doing so was I able to get all the prior installation off (That was prohibiting setup of Win7 which kept asking me to repair the current installation that was resident on the SSD.)
> 5) After doing so, I was able to change the strip to 128K from the default of 64K
> Problems:
> 1) Win7 installation tells me there are no disk drives. And then asks for drivers. Ugh!
> 2) So I went to Intel http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18363 and downloaded their firmware update for my Intel X25-M SSD's, which btw seem to be a real pain in the arse for lots and lots of people
> 3) Went through the firmware menu and said "yes" to the license agreement and all that nonsense.
> 4) Now the Intel firmware says I have no SSD's
> So, I have pretty much peed away another day in my life. At this point, I'm seriously considering buying SAMSUNG 830 Series SSD (the drug of choice nowadays) and being done with the Intel's. You guys know how much time I have wasted with them and that danged Intel SSD toolbox, which is about as useful as tits on a bull.
> Gotta go. The moonshine is a'callin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no, I don't drink. Alcohol makes me "philosophical")


"Win7 installation tells me there are no disk drives. And then asks for drivers."

This is what the jump drive is for. Put it in the USB port.
At win7 drive options window, select load driver, this will bring up a message about some BS, select browse.
This will bring up another window with the list of drives to browse, browse your jump drive for the driver for the RAID setup.
This will bring up the select drive to be installed window from the drivers on the jump drive.
select the driver from the list and click next.
When that is done, the drive window will come up again.
rerun load driver again, this time one of the drivers listed will be the RAID Console driver.
Load that, too.
Now you may be able to select the drive to install windows on.

You may need to restart windows setup for the drives to be reconized. (do not restart PC, only win setup)

I used the C5F MB disk to install drivers for the RAID. C4F, C5F use the same RAID drivers.
The C5F disk may have a newer version.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> "Win7 installation tells me there are no disk drives. And then asks for drivers."
> 
> This is what the jump drive is for. Put it in the USB port.


Been there, done that. Geez, you guys took me a little too seriously when I said I was ******ed.









Here's my latest and greatest Win7 error message when I select the *AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller (ahci64s.inf)*:
Quote:


> To continue installation use the Load Driver to install signed drivers. Installing unsigned 64 bit device drivers is not supported and might result in an unusable Windows installation


So there I am. Just chasing my tail. Win 7 64 bit doesn't like these drivers ......

Summation:

1) BIOS setup correct and both SSD's seen as a single 160 Gig, not 2 separate 80 Gig.

2) Intel SSD's properly set up in RAID 0 (stripe = 128) and erased, MBR and all

I just now attempted an Intel SSD firmware update and am told *"Intel SSD is not attached or disabled.*"


----------



## savage1987

Are there any pitfalls in BIOS settings to watch out for when setting up a pair of 6870s in Crossfire?

Thread on a few of my issues here.

I'd appreciate the help.

Building a friend's new system at the moment, after that's done I want to get stuck into this one again and get it running properly.


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks
To All Those Who Tried to Help with my X25-M RAID Setup

Although I'm not one who gives up easily, I'm also not someone who suffers with what I like to call the "VietNam Syndrome", i.e. not knowing when you're fighting a battle that cannot be won.

As many of you know, these Intel SSD's have given me nothing but headaches. So I have decided to exercise some good old fashioned Common Sense:

I am replacing them with a single 130 GB Samsung SSD http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077CR60Q/

$99.00 - No Tax and Free Delivery

I should have my life back now - and, more importantly stop annoying you guys with what is actually an Intel problem.

Thanks again,

IG


----------



## incurablegeek

*I Did It. I Fixed It. No More Problems with Those Bad Ole Intel SSD's*

I went down to my local gun store, bought a 44 magnum (I like Dirty Harry) and shot the god-forsaken things!

Now I've got my life back.









(Note: If anyone wants to know how to RAID0 two Intel SSD's ..... Don't Call Me!

Added: 9/16/12

Thanks to Ceadderman and HeadMixer. You guys were both correct about the Intel SSD's being the problem - specifically lack of compatibility with anything but Intel products.

I had no choice but to Rep+ both of you for your untiring assistance. Thanks - As Always!


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Here's my latest and greatest Win7 error message when I select the *AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller (ahci64s.inf)*:
> So there I am. Just chasing my tail. Win 7 64 bit doesn't like these drivers ......
> Summation:
> 1) BIOS setup correct and both SSD's seen as a single 160 Gig, not 2 separate 80 Gig.
> 2) Intel SSD's properly set up in RAID 0 (stripe = 128) and erased, MBR and all
> 
> I just now attempted an Intel SSD firmware update and am told *"Intel SSD is not attached or disabled.*"


I had that same error, It troubled me so bad that when it disappeared I never reinstalled windows on this computer. I'll never reinstall it ever again.
And it simply went away on its own, I did nothing. Just kept swapping driver's and in the middle of one of those error's it allowed me to proceed to installation, so I did it and it's been working for arround a year with 0 problems.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> *I Did It. I Fixed It. No More Problems with Those Bad Ole Intel SSD's*
> 
> I went down to my local gun store, bought a 44 magnum (I like Dirty Harry) and shot the god-forsaken things!
> Now I've got my life back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: If anyone wants to know how to RAID0 two Intel SSD's ..... Don't Call Me!
> 
> Added: 9/16/12
> Thanks to Ceadderman and HeadMixer. You guys were both correct about the Intel SSD's being the problem - specifically lack of compatibility with anything but Intel products.
> I had no choice but to Rep+ both of you for your untiring assistance. Thanks - As Always!


I want to see the bullet holes!


----------



## davidm71

Anyone know how to update the raid module in Mmtool? Been some confusion over if you need to update a 'Misc' file along with the main raid option rom. If anyone can clarify would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## p4spooky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone know how to update the raid module in Mmtool? Been some confusion over if you need to update a 'Misc' file along with the main raid option rom. If anyone can clarify would be great!
> Thanks!


You MUST replace BOTH 1002-4393 Option Rom and the corresponding MISC.BIN module for the updated bios to function properly.

I have modified Bios 3027 of this board - The following changes were made:

1. 1002-4393 to 3.3.1540.17 (Latest available from Crosshair V Board)
2. F1 module updated with corresponding MISC.BIN
3. 1002-4391 to 3.1.0.0 (Latest available from Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 latest Beta)
4. JMicron rom to 1.0.7.28

Look at the Donor Modules folder for the modules replaced.

*HERE* is the link to the updated Bios.

*NOTE: There is always a risk flashing any modified bios including this one. Please flash at your own risk*









Please provide feedback and reps are always appreciated!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> You MUST replace BOTH 1002-4393 Option Rom and the corresponding MISC.BIN module for the updated bios to function properly.
> I have modified Bios 3027 of this board - The following changes were made:
> 1. 1002-4393 to 3.3.1540.17 (Latest available from Crosshair V Board)
> 2. F1 module updated with corresponding MISC.BIN
> 3. 1002-4391 to 3.1.0.0 (Latest available from Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 latest Beta)
> 4. JMicron rom to 1.0.7.28
> Look at the Donor Modules folder for the modules replaced.
> *HERE* is the link to the updated Bios.
> *NOTE: There is always a risk flashing any modified bios including this one. Please flash at your own risk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide feedback and reps are always appreciated!


Thanks for sharing that little piece of info about the Misc module! So it was the F1 module all along? Wow! Your last mod was bios 2002 which was the last official release by Asus for that board as I think 3027 is beta? Anyhow I found donor modules on the Win-lite.de site. They have an extensive collection and how to guides. I'm using your 3.3.1540.14 mod right now in a raid 0 stripe array. Despite lack of trim support do you think 3.3.1540.17 performs better? I use raxco perfectdisk to maintain my ssds.

Thanks!


----------



## p4spooky

I have made the same changes to 2002 version of the BIOS. Please download the archive again for the 2002 mod (its part of the same file and added a change log)

If you are already on 3.3.1540.14 then I am not sure what performance gains you will see moving to 3.3.1540.17. My suggestion is if you are using my 2002 mod from the other thread, then leave it alone.

Also *NOTE: MISC.BIN may not always be in the F1 module in a BIOS. So if you are updating a different board be careful and validate the module that actually contains the MISC.BIN*


----------



## david42one

Greetings! I have a CF4 and am not sure I have the SATA drives set up correctly. My setup looks something like this:

0. (ide) dvd-rom
1. (ide) dvd-rom
2. (raid) raid0 1of2
3. (raid) raid0 2of2
4. (raid) stand-alone ssd (windows)
5. (raid) stand-alone ssd (applications)

Everything seemed to be working ok, but my benchmarks for my ssds show terrible speeds for 4K-64Thrd. It seems like NCQ may not be enabled due to the ports being configured for raid.

Any CF4 experts that can tell me what I'm doing wrong? Much appreciated

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Samsung 830 SSD 256GB MZ-7PC256B (boot disk)
Crucial M4 SSD 128GB CT128M4SSD2 (secondary app disk)
2x Hitachi Deskstar 2TB 5K3000 (raid 0 media storage)
AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor (overclocked to 3.9)
16 GB RAM G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series (2GBx8) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950 2GB 100312-3SR
MSI Radeon HD 6950 2GB R6950-2PM2D2GD5
Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower case
2x ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold 1200W ATX 12V v2.3
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Greetings! I have a CF4 and am not sure I have the SATA drives set up correctly. My setup looks something like this:
> 
> 0. (ide) dvd-rom
> 1. (ide) dvd-rom
> 2. (raid) raid0 1of2
> 3. (raid) raid0 2of2
> 4. (raid) stand-alone ssd (windows)
> 5. (raid) stand-alone ssd (applications)
> 
> Everything seemed to be working ok, but my benchmarks for my ssds show terrible speeds for 4K-64Thrd. It seems like NCQ may not be enabled due to the ports being configured for raid.
> 
> Any CF4 experts that can tell me what I'm doing wrong? Much appreciated
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> Samsung 830 SSD 256GB MZ-7PC256B (boot disk)
> Crucial M4 SSD 128GB CT128M4SSD2 (secondary app disk)
> 2x Hitachi Deskstar 2TB 5K3000 (raid 0 media storage)
> AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor (overclocked to 3.9)
> 16 GB RAM G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series (2GBx8) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950 2GB 100312-3SR
> MSI Radeon HD 6950 2GB R6950-2PM2D2GD5
> Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower case
> 2x ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner
> COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold 1200W ATX 12V v2.3
> ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card


Move your ODDs' to 5-6 in IDE. You can't run those in 1-4 in IDE if you run RAID on those channels. That should clean up your speeds somewhat noticeably although I'm reasonably sure you cannot run RAID in IDE unless you're running your ODD in RAID channels needlessly which I figure is likely to be the case.

So you'll want

SSD RAID in 1-2
HDD RAID in 3-4
ODD IDE in 5-6

5-6 can run either RAID or IDE. Select IDE in BIOS for 5-6.









~Ceadder


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Move your ODDs' to 5-6 in IDE. You can't run those in 1-4 in IDE if you run RAID on those channels. That should clean up your speeds somewhat noticeably although I'm reasonably sure you cannot run RAID in IDE unless you're running your ODD in RAID channels needlessly which I figure is likely to be the case.
> So you'll want
> SSD RAID in 1-2
> HDD RAID in 3-4
> ODD IDE in 5-6
> 5-6 can run either RAID or IDE. Select IDE in BIOS for 5-6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Actually I think that's how it's set up. The 2 ports that can be configured separately from the other 4 are configured to run in IDE, the other 4 are set to raid. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sheiker

Long time reader, but haven't posted in a long time.

Has anyone tried to use 8Gb sticks of RAM in this Motherboard?

I know we can do 4x4.
I also know we are limited to 16G total.

But is it possible to do 2x8 to hit the 16G limit?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## p4spooky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Actually I think that's how it's set up. The 2 ports that can be configured separately from the other 4 are configured to run in IDE, the other 4 are set to raid. Sorry for the confusion.


You may want to run my custom Bios for this board - look up a couple of posts. Install the latest driver and RAIDEXPERT. Make sure Read Ahead and Write back are enabled on the array. Hope this helps


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheiker*
> 
> Long time reader, but haven't posted in a long time.
> 
> Has anyone tried to use 8Gb sticks of RAM in this Motherboard?
> 
> I know we can do 4x4.
> I also know we are limited to 16G total.
> 
> But is it possible to do 2x8 to hit the 16G limit?
> 
> Thanks!
> Scott


As far as I know, so long as you don't breach the 16g Ceiling you can run it on anything past 955 which has a weaker IMC. It may still be possible to run it but I would speak with ASUS motherboard hotline or check on their Forums. I'm sure that your question has to have been asked there by now since 8Gig sticks have been out for a while now. Too bad Dominator GTs' aren't yet readily available for a reasonable price on the Egg otherwise I'd be kickin my current RAM (4x4) to the curb as well as 2 sticks of 8 Gig Snipers and getting those.









~Ceadder


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheiker*
> 
> Long time reader, but haven't posted in a long time.
> Has anyone tried to use 8Gb sticks of RAM in this Motherboard?
> I know we can do 4x4.
> I also know we are limited to 16G total.
> But is it possible to do 2x8 to hit the 16G limit?
> Thanks!
> Scott


I'm using 2x8 on my CH4F and it works great. I originally started with 4x4 but I could never get my overclock completely stable with 4 sticks of ram. Switched to 2x8 and haven't had a single bsod since.


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> You may want to run my custom Bios for this board - look up a couple of posts. Install the latest driver and RAIDEXPERT. Make sure Read Ahead and Write back are enabled on the array. Hope this helps


Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## The Sandman

I've been running the 2002 mod bios and can say it works real well
















located here http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm still running 1902 with no issues. Probably didn't even need 1902 but I went there anyway back when I was trying to get things settled when I was running the Quad Core. I never thought I would get on a Thubbie while I was still on this board. Have to say that 2 years later this board is working quite well for me.

Of course anyone running water cooling CPU loops, I would DEFINITELY recommend getting an EK or Mips block for this board. My NB temp has never once crested above 45c even on the hottest day of the season. Mainboard temp has never gotten above 34c. When it was aircooled my fans were working overtime just keeping the temp on the NB below ~55c when I wasn't gaming. The mainboard was never below 40c either. Now I can fire up any of the games in my Library and the system shrugs it off like Butterbean shakes off a fly weight fighter's punches.









~Ceadder


----------



## PwnzorElite

I think I may be having problems with my DRAM. I have GSKILL SNIPER 1866 DDR3. I have the timings set properly (9-10-9-28), and my dram volt @ 1.75. I am not sure why, but CPUZ says my dram is running @ 944Mhz. So do I double that to get the actual speed since its DDR?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwnzorElite*
> 
> I think I may be having problems with my DRAM. I have GSKILL SNIPER 1866 DDR3. I have the timings set properly (9-10-9-28), and my dram volt @ 1.75. I am not sure why, but CPUZ says my dram is running @ 944Mhz. So do I double that to get the actual speed since its DDR?


No. 944{(2)= 1888} is in relation to dual channel. That's why you're running 944. Which is actually more than what the RAM is supposed to be rated for. So go to your BIOS and take it down one step and that should be nearly what your RAM is Rated at. The Board is rated to 2000 but your RAM definitely cannot handle that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

ram today is double density that's why you take the frequency shown and double it


----------



## Racoosho

Hi guys

Ive been having a problem for the last few days. my hydralogix has suddenly stopped working... ive checked the control panal and its enabled and set up for FFXIV, usually works fine.

I use a GTX 580 + GTX 470.

i thought it might be a driver issue, but when i go to look on the lucid page.... they have deleted all trace of hydralogix and and any mention of it. on top of that, cant find drivers anywhere....

everythings enabled, the logo is set to "show for a few seconds" i havent changed my GPU slots. and it works on nothing. ive even started up MSI afterburner to monitor both GPU usages..... still the 470 appears to be a 0% all the time. only running off the 580.

im trying so hard to make use of the technology ive paid for.... i dont need assistance with overclocking, just basic functionality.

any issistance you could offer would be most appreciated

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## Tweeky

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20IV%20Extreme&os=30&ft=14&f_name=Lucid_V10114071_WinVistaWin7_64bit.zip#Lucid_V10114071_WinVistaWin7_64bit.zip

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=iw#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=1&gs_mss=lucid%20driv&cp=12&gs_id=1a&xhr=t&q=lucid+driver&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=lucid+driver&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=5988fe0ce707769a&biw=1399&bih=854

http://www.google.com/search?q=lucid+hydralogix+drivers&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=

http://www.overclock.net/t/878375/lucid-hydra-logix-driver-update

http://www.service.asus.com/infopage.aspx?rid=7#!Contact Us/cw8z *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*



* ASUS*

*Component Product Support: 1-812-282-2787*



*Display, Graphics Card, Motherboard,*

*Multimedia, Networking, Optical Storage,*

*or Server*

* ﻿ *


----------



## Racoosho

Thanks, but i'm after up to date drivers, 1.7.105? i think ive found a few websites, why are Lucid being so stupid with their driver availibility?


----------



## Racoosho

Appologies for posting twice in a row, ive installed up to date NVidia and the latest Lucid drivers. i have hydralogix enabled, the cards are in the correct slots, i have the logo set to "show for a few seconds" i have msi afterburner running.

ive loaded one of the games i usually play with hydra, but nothing..... GPU2 is stuck at 0% and the hydra logo will not appear.....









im stumped

thanks


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racoosho*
> 
> Appologies for posting twice in a row, ive installed up to date NVidia and the latest Lucid drivers. i have hydralogix enabled, the cards are in the correct slots, i have the logo set to "show for a few seconds" i have msi afterburner running.
> ive loaded one of the games i usually play with hydra, but nothing..... GPU2 is stuck at 0% and the hydra logo will not appear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im stumped
> thanks


Theres no more support for Hydralogix (CRAPPY ENTERPRISE) they don't give a s...t on costumer support, I had sent many inquires by e-mail and didn't get anything from them. I'm stucked with the last 1.7.106 drivers available, not from their page but thanks god I made a back up of it. If you need I can give a link so as you can download it. I use hydralogix so my system can detect a nvidia card for my HybridPhysX hack, after that I don't care a s....t about mixing cards as I always thought (from the time I aquired my CHIVE) this was a crappy nonsense enterprise that wont support hydralogix costumers in the future, they will be on the other side on par with INTEL instead (the worst enterprise for the costumer in the world), f...k intel and lucid virtue!. Sorry for my English, and yes sorry but I'm kind of f...ng pissed off for this kind of foolish entrerprises.

Ah link:

http://199.91.152.154/u36girar9ieg/pq92a9g4100ch6k/Lucidlogix+HYDRALOGIX+v1.7.106+X64Bit.exe


----------



## Racoosho

Ok, thank you very much for this.

urgh, think im going to switch to crossfile


----------



## Tweeky

the new asus motherboard with the 900 chip set will handle sli without specific drivers

example

*Crosshair V Formula*



*World's best AMD gaming motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX support*


3-Way NVIDIA® SLI™ / AMD CrossFireX™ Technology
Extreme Engine Digi+ - Powerful combination of analog and digital design elements
SupremeFX X-Fi 2 - Play with ultra-real cinematic in-game surround sound!
GameFirst - Creates the speed you need to PWN!
Intel® Gigabit LAN - Experience the fast network connectivity!
UEFI BIOS - Flexible & Easy BIOS Interface


----------



## Ceadderman

That's cause Intel and AMD started to play nice for that Generation of Formula. That's where the Extreme went as well, combing both boards features. Though I am not sure that the LCD made it to Formula V. I'd have to look at one to jog the memory.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sheiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> I'm using 2x8 on my CH4F and it works great. I originally started with 4x4 but I could never get my overclock completely stable with 4 sticks of ram. Switched to 2x8 and haven't had a single bsod since.


Hi David!

Thanks for the info!
I have just received the 2x8 sticks I bought from Newegg, and have tested them out.
They work just fine!


----------



## Racoosho

Hi again everyone, as listed a few posts ago, i recently installed the latest (and last by the looks of it) Lucid Hydralogix drivers to try and correct an issue im having with my PC, no hardware changes have been made before this issue occoured. the only difference i think has been made on my system before this fault occoured i think was an update to my NVidia drivers for my GTX580/GTX470.

The issue remains, i have Hydralogix Enabled, and it just wont activate on any of my games.... no Hydralogix N-Mode....nothing. and my overclock programs are all indicating that GPU2 usage (GTX470) remains at 0% and the GTX580 is the only card being used....

ive tried rolling back the Nvidia drivers, still doesn't work..... any assistance you could offer would be most appreciated... i cant afford to keep selling/swapping and changing my graphics cards....

there is quite obviously a fault at the driver level. im going to try deleting my Nvidia drivers and my Hydra drivers, and reinstall them again..... Any suggestions you could off in the mean time would be amazing.... this is really starting to get on my nerves.... Lucid dont want to help, and Asus want nothing to do with the problem.... i also contact NVidia, and had this guy try and to explain to me the concept of SLI......which had NOTHING to do with my problem..... i have hit a brick wall.

Kind regards
Joe


----------



## Tweeky

Send a PM to Raging Cain he has worked with Lucid a lot in the past maybe he can help

http://www.overclock.net/u/148089/ragingcain

more info

http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club#post_8658065


----------



## CheekyGeek

Hello everyone. I've got a question about storage configuration on my CH4F. I have a raid 0 and 2 single ssds, should I set my bios to raid or ahci? Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

if you want to continue to run raid 0 you will have to set it to raid


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> if you want to continue to run raid 0 you will have to set it to raid


1-4 RAID
5-6 IDE










~Ceadder


----------



## CheekyGeek

Won't that make my ssd's perform poorly? Thanks for the replies


----------



## Tweeky

ahci is part of raid and you may set connector 5-6 to ide for optic drives if you want but all 6 connectors will run just fine set to raid

if your ssd's are a match you may set them to raid 0 and they will preform better but you would have to reinstall windows or make a boot disk and a image and then image the to ssd's in raid 0

see windows backup


----------



## Racoosho

FYI, as a back up, is it worth making my gtx 580 my primary card and dedicating my 470 to PhysX? would i see any real performance increase?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racoosho*
> 
> FYI, as a back up, is it worth making my gtx 580 my primary card and dedicating my 470 to PhysX? would i see any real performance increase?


Yes you will get slighty better performance on PhysX Games. Look this. (Its in spanish).

http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/amdphenomii/6008490/_Benchmark_-PhysX-GTX480_-GTX580_-GTX680-y-HD7970.html

You just need the last Nvidia Drivers, where you can set the preferences for dedicated PhysX. Good Luck.


----------



## savage1987

Hey guys, can someone give me a brief rundown of how the save/load CMOS utility works in the CH IV F BIOS? I saved one nice and stock with just RAM timings set, so I can go back to it if my OCing goes to hell, but I tried to go back to it as a test and it confused me







took me to some sort of explorer window where i could choose a file off the HDD....

I thought it'd be super easy like it is in ASRock's UEFI BIOS on the Z77 Pro4-M I've been playing with.


----------



## vypr

Ok folks got a problem. I can't even get my CPU to post. I have to post here from my phone
Today I tried to turn on my CPU and it shut off within a second.
I disconnected everything from the mobo and still same. I found that if I disconnected the smaller secondary power plug it would turn on but not post or display anything on the screen. Think mobo or psu?
Mobo is crosshair iv
Psu is corsair gs 700.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Ok folks got a problem. I can't even get my CPU to post. I have to post here from my phone
> Today I tried to turn on my CPU and it shut off within a second.
> I disconnected everything from the mobo and still same. I found that if I disconnected the smaller secondary power plug it would turn on but not post or display anything on the screen. Think mobo or psu?
> Mobo is crosshair iv
> Psu is corsair gs 700.


I've seen PSU's act that way for sure, but here's one method to check further if you don't have the proper testing equipment http://www.duxcw.com/faq/ps/ps4.htm

You could always switch out the PSU with a backup rig/ borrowed unit to help isolate the problem too if that's an option.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone give me a brief rundown of how the save/load CMOS utility works in the CH IV F BIOS? I saved one nice and stock with just RAM timings set, so I can go back to it if my OCing goes to hell, but I tried to go back to it as a test and it confused me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me to some sort of explorer window where i could choose a file off the HDD....
> 
> I thought it'd be super easy like it is in ASRock's UEFI BIOS on the Z77 Pro4-M I've been playing with.


I tried finding out this information in the Book, but so far no go. I'll keep looking however.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Ok folks got a problem. I can't even get my CPU to post. I have to post here from my phone
> Today I tried to turn on my CPU and it shut off within a second.
> I disconnected everything from the mobo and still same. I found that if I disconnected the smaller secondary power plug it would turn on but not post or display anything on the screen. Think mobo or psu?
> Mobo is crosshair iv
> Psu is corsair gs 700.


Was it working before then?

Try removing/ reinstallig your hardware, making sure to piug your GPU in.

If that doesn't work, reset your CMOS. If that doesn't work Remove the CMOS and wait 15 to 20 minutes replace it and see what that does. The only other thing I can think of is you might try a different CPU if you have one. It's possible that your CPU failed but try what I suggested first and see if that works. It might just be a faulty driver. So I wouldn't freak out just yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## vypr

yes it worked lastnight and has since december.
I tested voltage at the 8 pin plug and with the plug unplugged the mobo will turn on, but not post, and the plug shows 12v. when plugged in it will shut off instantly, and show 12v for that breif second.
I have a bad feeling the mobo is shot.
Its under warranty, but I failed to register it when I got it. I sent the upc in for the rebate and when I went to register it I didnt have the info to register it on the box. And since then I had forgotten.
Anyone have experience with asus repair without a registered unit???


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> yes it worked lastnight and has since december.
> I tested voltage at the 8 pin plug and with the plug unplugged the mobo will turn on, but not post, and the plug shows 12v. when plugged in it will shut off instantly, and show 12v for that breif second.
> I have a bad feeling the mobo is shot.
> Its under warranty, but I failed to register it when I got it. I sent the upc in for the rebate and when I went to register it I didnt have the info to register it on the box. And since then I had forgotten.
> Anyone have experience with asus repair without a registered unit???


Doesn't sound like the PSU is the issue. You can still Register your Mainboard since it's not yet been 3 years since you purchased it. It may indeed be shot but try resetting the CMOS and see what happens. If worse comes to worse you still submit for RMA. But your Board may not be bad. Did you recently have your OS updated? Could be a bad update too. The main thing is not to jump to conclusions.

I've gone through RMA with ASUS on a board that was bad, they're generally pretty reasonable. Just make sure to Register it now, and check everything and make sure you outline what you've done to troubleshoot the issue to them. You'll probably have a positive experience with them if you follow my advice. That's how I've always dealt with every company I've ever had to RMA with. I haven't ever had a problem with an RMA because my OCD makes me extremely anal in my submissions.









I'm hoping that it's just something simple but we won't know til everything is said an done. GLWYI.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sheiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> yes it worked lastnight and has since december.
> I tested voltage at the 8 pin plug and with the plug unplugged the mobo will turn on, but not post, and the plug shows 12v. when plugged in it will shut off instantly, and show 12v for that breif second.
> I have a bad feeling the mobo is shot.
> Its under warranty, but I failed to register it when I got it. I sent the upc in for the rebate and when I went to register it I didnt have the info to register it on the box. And since then I had forgotten.
> Anyone have experience with asus repair without a registered unit???


Just had this happen to me about 3 weeks ago.

Powered the system on, and it instantly went "poof", and I smelled smoke.
NOT GOOD!









I yanked everything, and went one by one, and was able to isolate it down to the Video Card.

I RMA'ed my Video Card, and the Power Supply (just in case) as well.

Luckily, I have random parts lying around, so I was able to use them as spares while my stuff gets repaired.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone give me a brief rundown of how the save/load CMOS utility works in the CH IV F BIOS? I saved one nice and stock with just RAM timings set, so I can go back to it if my OCing goes to hell, but I tried to go back to it as a test and it confused me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me to some sort of explorer window where i could choose a file off the HDD....
> I thought it'd be super easy like it is in ASRock's UEFI BIOS on the Z77 Pro4-M I've been playing with.


see page 3-41 and 3-42 in the ch4f manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> Ok folks got a problem. I can't even get my CPU to post. I have to post here from my phone
> Today I tried to turn on my CPU and it shut off within a second.
> I disconnected everything from the mobo and still same. I found that if I disconnected the smaller secondary power plug it would turn on but not post or display anything on the screen. Think mobo or psu?
> Mobo is crosshair iv
> Psu is corsair gs 700.


take your psu to your local computer store to have it tested


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vypr*
> 
> yes it worked lastnight and has since december.
> I tested voltage at the 8 pin plug and with the plug unplugged the mobo will turn on, but not post, and the plug shows 12v. when plugged in it will shut off instantly, and show 12v for that breif second.
> I have a bad feeling the mobo is shot.
> Its under warranty, but I failed to register it when I got it. I sent the upc in for the rebate and when I went to register it I didnt have the info to register it on the box. And since then I had forgotten.
> Anyone have experience with asus repair without a registered unit???


a fan has to be pluged into the cpu fan connector


----------



## david42one

Update:

I unplugged all drives except the crucial M4, then set my SATA configuration to AHCI. I then did a full wipe and installed/updated windows. Then I ran the AS SSD benchmark on it. Lo and behold, the 4K-64Thrd speeds looked fine. It seems my motherboard will have low 4K-64Thrd speeds as long as the sata configuration is set to RAID. I don't know if this by design or a problem with my board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Greetings! I have a CF4 and am not sure I have the SATA drives set up correctly. My setup looks something like this:
> 1. (raid) stand-alone ssd (windows)
> 2. (raid) stand-alone ssd (applications)
> 3. (raid) raid0 1of2
> 4. (raid) raid0 2of2
> 5. (ide) dvd-rom
> 6. (ide) dvd-rom
> Everything seemed to be working ok, but my benchmarks for my ssds show terrible speeds for 4K-64Thrd.
> Any CF4 experts that can tell me what I'm doing wrong? Much appreciated
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> Samsung 830 SSD 256GB MZ-7PC256B (boot disk)
> Crucial M4 SSD 128GB CT128M4SSD2 (secondary app disk)
> 2x Hitachi Deskstar 2TB 5K3000 (raid 0 media storage)
> AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor (overclocked to 3.9)
> 16 GB RAM G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series (2GBx8) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950 2GB 100312-3SR
> MSI Radeon HD 6950 2GB R6950-2PM2D2GD5
> Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower case
> 2x ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner
> COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold 1200W ATX 12V v2.3
> ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> see page 3-41 and 3-42 in the ch4f manual


Thanks, I ended up figuring that out with my manual here anyway - it's so simple, I've no idea what I was doing wrong before haha


----------



## savage1987

955BE stable at 3.91GHz, going to push for more but I'll add this for now.

Are there any databases I should/could add this to with my settings that'll maybe help some people get an idea of what can work on these CPUs?

Please tell me if the screenshot should have anything else in it as well.










Going to push for more after I tidy the voltages up a little and try to drop this temp !! 65 is the ABSOLUTE LIMIT of where I am comfortable to push it, although I've heard of people going closer to 70 with these without failing... if anyone has any ideas how i might drop this that'd be awesome.

BIOS settings for this:

*300MHz x 13*
*Vcore* offset +0.065625V (=1.462V)
*DRAM* 1600MHz 1.65V
*CPU/NB* 2700MHz, voltage offset +0.16875V (=1.277V)
*HT Link* 2100MHz, 1.30V
*NB* 1.15V
CPU and CPU/NB *LLCs both FULL*

(voltages read from BIOS)

edit: damn, needs time/date showing to prove it's been running for 20 hours now







.. next screenshot will have that. I cut this one down to half screen to prevent auto resizing by photobucket - any way to get a clear 1920x1080 show uploaded??


----------



## Tweeky

see 1st post for data base


----------



## Phobos223

Hey guys, long time no post....

I am about to build a new rig and will be selling my ASUS OC Station. It is really awesome, unfortunately it does not work with the Crosshair 5 motherboard, only with the Crosshair IV.

Sucks because I really love it, I don't know why ASUS decided not to make the new boards compatible with it! It is in perfect shape, and I have the box and everything.

Figured I'd post here before I posted it on eBay and the marketplace.

You can click the link in my sig to my build log to see pics of it, or here is the link to ASUS website

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Accessories/OC_Station/

PM me if interested


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Hey guys, long time no post....
> 
> I am about to build a new rig and will be selling my ASUS OC Station. It is really awesome, unfortunately it does not work with the Crosshair 5 motherboard, only with the Crosshair IV.
> 
> Sucks because I really love it, I don't know why ASUS decided not to make the new boards compatible with it! It is in perfect shape, and I have the box and everything.
> 
> Figured I'd post here before I posted it on eBay and the marketplace.
> 
> You can click the link in my sig to my build log to see pics of it, or here is the link to ASUS website
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Accessories/OC_Station/
> 
> PM me if interested


Incompatibility= UEFI

That's why. They weren't selling the OC Station anymore so they couldn't make it compatible.









~Ceadder


----------



## david42one

Anyone want to help me out? I need someone using a CH4F with sata in raid configuration and a non-raid ssd to run the AS SSD benchmark and post results. I will love you forever
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Update:
> I unplugged all drives except the crucial M4, then set my SATA configuration to AHCI. I then did a full wipe and installed/updated windows. Then I ran the AS SSD benchmark on it. Lo and behold, the 4K-64Thrd speeds looked fine. It seems my motherboard will have low 4K-64Thrd speeds as long as the sata configuration is set to RAID. I don't know if this by design or a problem with my board.


----------



## Tweeky

i run 2 @ 640 in raid 0 for data and 1 ssd as a boot disk and a 500 for backup


----------



## david42one

Thanks Tweeky, looks like your 4K-64Thrd is just as terrible as mine. That pretty much answers my question. My 2nd computer is an asus p5k pro running in raid, and it doesn't have this problem, so I guess it's a design flaw of the CH4F.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1071821/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1071822/
> 
> i run 2 @ 640 in raid 0 for data and 1 ssd as a boot disk and a 500 for backup


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Thanks Tweeky, looks like your 4K-64Thrd is just as terrible as mine. That pretty much answers my question. My 2nd computer is an asus p5k pro running in raid, and it doesn't have this problem, so I guess it's a design flaw of the CH4F.


If you put 2 or more ssd in raid 0 it will preform a lot better

i have another with [email protected] ssd's in raid 0



if you put 4 ssd's in raid 0 the preformance will be greater yet but after 4 it starts to to tapper off


----------



## Tokkan

You guys want a screenshot of my 2x WD AAKS 500Gb raid 0 performance?
Since you comparing I thought you guys could find it useful.


----------



## Schmuckley

CH4 powah!


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> You guys want a screenshot of my 2x WD AAKS 500Gb raid 0 performance?
> Since you comparing I thought you guys could find it useful.


Feel free to post it, but I don't think it will be too useful. What I'm really looking for is benchmarks of single SSDs when the MB is set to raid. Tweeky's is showing the same issue mine is, but 1 or 2 more would be great so I feel like this is confirmed.

At this point I'm thinking of buying a raid controller expansion card and setting the bios to ahci, so I can get the full benefit of my SSD boot drive and still have a raid array.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> You guys want a screenshot of my 2x WD AAKS 500Gb raid 0 performance?
> Since you comparing I thought you guys could find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post it, but I don't think it will be too useful. What I'm really looking for is benchmarks of single SSDs when the MB is set to raid. Tweeky's is showing the same issue mine is, but 1 or 2 more would be great so I feel like this is confirmed.
> 
> At this point I'm thinking of buying a raid controller expansion card and setting the bios to ahci, so I can get the full benefit of my SSD boot drive and still have a raid array.
Click to expand...

Why not set 1-4 RAID 5 & 6 to IDE. Problem solved since the RAID drive should be able to be made storage and 5 or 6 to Boot Drive. Your system should still be able to randomly access your RAID array anytime the OS deems that it's necessary.









Or are you running ODD and BluRay as well? If not there really is no need to spend the money on another piece of hardware that you probably don't need.









~Ceadder


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why not set 1-4 RAID 5 & 6 to IDE. Problem solved since the RAID drive should be able to be made storage and 5 or 6 to Boot Drive. Your system should still be able to randomly access your RAID array anytime the OS deems that it's necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you running ODD and BluRay as well? If not there really is no need to spend the money on another piece of hardware that you probably don't need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Right now 1-4 are set to raid and contain my raid 0 and 2 stand-alone SSDs. 5-6 are my DVD drives. You think I should put my SSD boot drive on 5 or 6 in IDE mode?


----------



## drummer4261900

I have ASUS Crosshair Extreme IV and my G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 is getting me the BSOD. Is there any way to fix this or do I need to get new RAM?

Thanks!!


----------



## drummer4261900

Here is some more info on my setup: My computer setup Windows 7 Extreme 64 Bit, 42" 1080p HD TV Vizio, M-Audio AV 40 Studio Monitor Pair, Cyborg R.A.T. 7, GIGABYTE GK-K8100, Sentey Arvina Extreme Case. Inside: ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme, G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600, AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Processor, Antec Truepower Quattro OC 1200W Power Supply, and ASUS Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why not set 1-4 RAID 5 & 6 to IDE. Problem solved since the RAID drive should be able to be made storage and 5 or 6 to Boot Drive. Your system should still be able to randomly access your RAID array anytime the OS deems that it's necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you running ODD and BluRay as well? If not there really is no need to spend the money on another piece of hardware that you probably don't need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now 1-4 are set to raid and contain my raid 0 and 2 stand-alone SSDs. 5-6 are my DVD drives. You think I should put my SSD boot drive on 5 or 6 in IDE mode?
Click to expand...

Not if you have DVD drives installed on 5-6. Just making a suggestion if you only had one device on channels 5 or 6.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I have ASUS Crosshair Extreme IV and my G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 is getting me the BSOD. Is there any way to fix this or do I need to get new RAM?
> 
> Thanks!!


Are you Overclocking? If so I'd suggest pulling sticks 2 and 4 if you're on a Quad CPU as your system should be more stable with 2 sticks instead of 4 and seeing how it works. It's not necessarily the fault of the RAM. If it is still crashing then try booting with only 1 stick in the 1st slot, shut down, replace it, rinse and repeat to find out if you have a bad stick.

~Ceadder


----------



## drummer4261900

I have a AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz. Since the ram is set up for a quad kit will it work with only 1, 2, or 3 sticks?

Thanks!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I have a AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz. Since the ram is set up for a quad kit will it work with only 1, 2, or 3 sticks?
> Thanks!


Is this ram on qvl list? I would try half the ram at 1333mhz. I had similar issues. My board was very picky.


----------



## drummer4261900

No its not on there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I have a AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz. Since the ram is set up for a quad kit will it work with only 1, 2, or 3 sticks?
> 
> Thanks!


It should. My bro was running 12GB (2x2 & 2x4) on his M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 for months without issue until he replaced the 2x2 Gig kit. Will work just fine with only 2 sticks though. I'm running GSkill Ripjaws X 1600 2x4 Gigs on my Formula without issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Right now 1-4 are set to raid and contain my raid 0 and 2 stand-alone SSDs. 5-6 are my DVD drives. You think I should put my SSD boot drive on 5 or 6 in IDE mode?


The SSD's need to be on either AHCI or Raid on ports 1-4 as you have twin optical drives.
They will function as single drives until you create another array.

Make sure you research which program the SSD manufacture uses to rate there product. Using the wrong benchmark will give different values that probably won't match what the manufacture lists. I'm not sure which one yours uses. You should read through this if you haven't already http://www.overclock.net/t/1179518/seans-ssd-buyers-guide-information-thread I believe this where I found which program goes with each manufacture.

For more performance you could flash the 2002 mod bios which uses the latest 990 chipset Raid Rom and AHCI drivers. It works great!
http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618

There's also a ton of info on SSD setup etc here http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I have a AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz. Since the ram is set up for a quad kit will it work with only 1, 2, or 3 sticks?
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> No its not on there.


Yes but,
Use one stick at a time for testing (MemTest86), after that AMD platform prefers 2, 4, 8, 16, and 32GB kits. Intel uses 6, 12GB etc. I know people run 6 and 12GB on there AMD setup but you have to remember dual channel mode isn't supported. It'll limit performance (being nice here







)
The matched kit you have can be run as a 2 x 4 kit too.

As for the "Not on the QVL"? Take a look at my rig sig below. I ran GSkill 17000 XLD (2133MHz) both at 2006MHz and 1946MHz @ 9-11-9-28-33 on my CHIV passing 28 hrs of Prime95 and a whole lot more. It definitely wasn't plug and play but after manually entering all the specs and playing with the Dram voltage a bit, it works like a dream!


----------



## vypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I have ASUS Crosshair Extreme IV and my G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 is getting me the BSOD. Is there any way to fix this or do I need to get new RAM?
> Thanks!!


Dunno if you have fixed this issue yet or not but I have about the same setup and I found that the auto settings for the ram caused bsod like you describe. Set your dram to 9-9-9-24-9 ( I think that is what the gskill requires) AND bump the dram voltage to 1.51 or so. Should fix the issue.
hth!!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> No its not on there.


I would reset your cmos values and start from scratch. Then press the mem-ok button. This is kind of hit or miss. In my case I went through three different ram module kits before I found one that worked. You know if your board really hates the ram if it doesn't even post or start right from the start, but if all your getting is bsods I would try to tweak the vram and vtt -nb voltages up a bit and lax the ram timings. Perhaps try a second ram kit and see if there is a difference.


----------



## drummer4261900

So I adjusted the settings and so far so good! Thanks for the help!


----------



## drummer4261900

So which one is better to cool your CPU with:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106187

Thanks!


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> So which one is better to cool your CPU with:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106187
> Thanks!


google!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262091/corsair-h100-vs-thermaltake-frio
http://www.ask.com/answers/131477581/is-the-thermaltake-frio-ock-cpu-cooler-better-than-the-corsair-h60-liquid-cooler-for-overclocking
^I'd take this one with a grain of salt

Looks like they are near enough on par with each other, so go for whatever you like better, or whichever has the better warranty, or whatever you feel like throwing money at


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> So which one is better to cool your CPU with:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106187
> Thanks!


Either will cool the CPU about the same. I have worked with members running both of these but when it comes to OCing a Thuban near or above 4.0 most all find a need/want to upgrade the cooler.
If you wish to save a few bucks (in the long haul) consider one of these,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018 for air

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c321/s1310/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-Page1.html I run a RS360 and temps are never an issue any longer. Life is good while OCing without worrying about temps!

Both of these are more $$$ but the savings comes in from only buying one system and NOT having to upgrade any further.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Either will cool the CPU about the same. I have worked with members running both of these but when it comes to OCing a Thuban near or above 4.0 most all find a need/want to upgrade the cooler.
> If you wish to save a few bucks (in the long haul) consider one of these,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018 for air
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c321/s1310/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-Page1.html I run a RS360 and temps are never an issue any longer. Life is good while OCing without worrying about temps!
> Both of these are more $$$ but the savings comes in from only buying one system and NOT having to upgrade any further.


+1 for the Noctua
with Ambient temps of 22 degrees celsius it keeps my CPU idling at 27 and full load at 52(read in the core).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Either will cool the CPU about the same. I have worked with members running both of these but when it comes to OCing a Thuban near or above 4.0 most all find a need/want to upgrade the cooler.
> If you wish to save a few bucks (in the long haul) consider one of these,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018 for air
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c321/s1310/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-Page1.html I run a RS360 and temps are never an issue any longer. Life is good while OCing without worrying about temps!
> Both of these are more $$$ but the savings comes in from only buying one system and NOT having to upgrade any further.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for the Noctua
> with Ambient temps of 22 degrees celsius it keeps my CPU idling at 27 and full load at 52(read in the core).
Click to expand...

+2 For Noctua. Although my bro is running my Cooler Master Hyper 212+ on a 1050T and it gets pretty reasonable temps. He averages about the same temp I do on my 1100T with my custom loop. Both are under 100% Load I'm at 36c and his is running 37c.









~Ceadder


----------



## drummer4261900

Thanks again for the help! Decided to go with the:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106187&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Thermaltake-_-35106187

I know the full loop would be nice I just don't plan on overclocking so it doesn't seem necessary right now.

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> Thanks again for the help! Decided to go with the:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106187&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Thermaltake-_-35106187
> 
> I know the full loop would be nice I just don't plan on overclocking so it doesn't seem necessary right now.
> 
> Thanks!


That's cool but I'm not sure why you'd want a performance RoG board if you don't intend/plan on Overclocking.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That's cool but I'm not sure why you'd want a performance RoG board if you don't intend/plan on Overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


lol so true, I paid 200 for this board cause I planned to go the whole mile with it, so I wanted it to survive my rookie hands








If I wanted to run stock I'd bought a non BE CPU to save some cash and some 60$ board...
I have a friend who bought an FX8150 and a Crosshair V and he doesn't overclock... He also bought a 1200w corsair PSU and a 6990. All for the looks.
Oh well...


----------



## drummer4261900

Right now I am trying to focus on getting my comp to stop bsod becasue now that I got the memory working right the CPU is overheating lol. So its like one thing after the other....

Thanks!


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> Right now I am trying to focus on getting my comp to stop bsod becasue now that I got the memory working right the CPU is overheating lol. So its like one thing after the other....
> Thanks!


That's the beauty of it all... Working on your computer, not only assembling it but also troubleshooting and losing some hair cause of it








I pulled a good couple of them when I was getting mine to work, and I fear the day I have to update graphic card drivers...









But in the end playing BF3 on ultra smooth, Skyrim with a load of graphics mod, Borderlands 2 with Physx set to medium using the CPU without lowering the 100% usage on both cards..
Makes me feel







for the time I spent on my computer. It's something that I did, not that I simply paid for I also invested time in it.

I have lots of people to thank for their guidance, Sandman bios guide got me on the right path, it gave me an instant 4.0Ghz(Multi OC) stable at 1.35v
After realizing how good of a voltage it was compared to other CPU's I decided to try and push further but I hit a brick wall, I spent a good ammount of time during 2 or 3 months trying to get it stable at 4.2Ghz. But it would ask too much voltage, it seemed I couldn't overclock further. I kept pushing till I've reached 4.125Mhz at 1.42v(FSB OC).
It can do 4.2Ghz with 1.45v(Quick run on multi OC, passed Prime95 for 6h's was game stable except for BF3 with crossfire one, single card was stable)but it gets unstable and I haven't spent the time trying to figure out what it was... Temp's would also reach high values.

After making sure my overclock was stable with prime95 run's, some game time in BF3 which is quite CPU intensive... Now it is stable and I'm happy.


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Make sure you research which program the SSD manufacture uses to rate there product.


This issue came to light when I saw other people's benchmarks posted in the Samsung 830 owners club, on this website. They all use AS SSD so I know the benchmark software is not the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> For more performance you could flash the 2002 mod bios which uses the latest 990 chipset Raid Rom and AHCI drivers. It works great!


I'm already running 2002. I did try flashing to the modified bios some people on this forum are using but it didn't solve this issue.


----------



## robbo2

Picked up a formula a few weeks ago and man is the NB on this thing hot! Around the 75c mark with a fan on it. So I pulled the heatsink off and was greeted with that rock hard yellow crap again







After a fair bit of working to get that crap off I put some fresh paste on and put it back together. Still, with a fan and the fresh paste I am getting 56c idle. The drop is nice, but the sink on this thing just doesn't cut it.



Threw this together while doing some testing sticking to the 4ghz clock. Was booting at 4.4 1.5v as well! Runs the chip nicely.


----------



## Ceadderman

That was why I put this system under water. The NB was entirely way too hot. If you have been entertaining getting into Water Cooling I totally recommend it with this board.




My NB was averaging 52c-58c Idle and Gaming. This system is my 24/7 Folder. I wasn't gonna play around.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bloodystumps

Problem with that is you can only find those blocks used IF your lucky . I have been looking for one for my CHIVE over the last year and think I have seen maybe one .


----------



## robbo2

I'm not entertaining the idea of water cooling, I'm trying to get away from it! After years of owning big high end water cooled systems I want to keep things simple







besides, this board is purely for benching.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodystumps*
> 
> Problem with that is you can only find those blocks used IF your lucky . I have been looking for one for my CHIVE over the last year and think I have seen maybe one .


www.auquatuning.com

They carry Mips blocks, but if you can't find any in stock you should contact them to see if they can order one or Mips Computer and find out if they can put one together for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm not entertaining the idea of water cooling, I'm trying to get away from it! After years of owning big high end water cooled systems I want to keep things simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides, this board is purely for benching.


Do the NB fix then. Or PM me your addy and we'll swap standoffs. I already have my NB fix done and the temps came down quite a bit. Basically you just file down the NB standoffs to the same length as the SB standoffs. I did that and swapped the NB to the SB. If you have a Dremel and a Vice it takes a few seconds to do it. If not a flat rat tail file will work well enough. Take one of each and tape them together flat to flat with the SB up off the surface evenly with the NB. File it down to match the SB and you're done. Do that with the other two and you should see better temps.

But if you want I'm not currently using mine as you can see above, we can swap yours for mine and get you taken care of that way.









~Ceadder


----------



## robbo2

I did see the NB fix in the OP. So when I removed the heatsink I checked and it's making perfect contact already so I never bothered to do that. If you're getting 55c under water and I'm getting the same with just a fan then I don't think it's getting much better


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I did see the NB fix in the OP. So when I removed the heatsink I checked and it's making perfect contact already so I never bothered to do that. If you're getting 55c under water and I'm getting the same with just a fan then I don't think it's getting much better










No no that was 55c on Air.









I get 32c under water.









~Ceadder


----------



## robbo2

Well, finished doing some air testing. If you consider a Kuhler air that is.

Best I could get in 32M while sticking to a 4ghz limit. It's a nice and efficient board with lots of nice ram settings to play with. I like how easy the bios is to work with in regards to turning of features I don't want.



This is the best I could get out of it on for a cpu-z validation while sticking to the 1.55v limit.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550222

Picture of the setup!



All in all a very solid performing board. Like most ROG boards it can take an ass kicking and just keeps posting! Can't wait to get it nice and cold


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow very nice. You musta got a magic chip cause the best I could get out of my 955 on this board was 4.1Ghz but I didn't have the board under water yet and didn't fiddle with the voltage too severely cause I didn't have the funds for another CPU if I fragged it.

Not too shabby on an All in One Cooler.

~Ceadder


----------



## david42one

Hello, I just wanted to post an update on my abnormally bad SSD benchmarking in raid mode. I actually purchased a 2nd Samsung 830 SSD, and scores are still bad (below). At this point my theory is that the CH4F just doesn't handle SSDs well in raid mode. Can anyone else run AS SSD and post results here, to either confirm or disprove my theory? Thanks!


----------



## david42one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david42one*
> 
> Hello, I just wanted to post an update on my abnormally bad SSD benchmarking in raid mode. I actually purchased a 2nd Samsung 830 SSD, and scores are still bad (below). At this point my theory is that the CH4F just doesn't handle SSDs well in raid mode. Can anyone else run AS SSD and post results here, to either confirm or disprove my theory? Thanks!


Never mind I solved it. Every indication was that NCQ was enabled, however when I accessed the physical drives in RaidXpert it said NCQ was disabled, but gave me the option to enable. Check out my benchmark now, I'm very pleased!


----------



## davidm71

Have you tried using a modded bios with updated rom?


----------



## Tweeky

8350 @ newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=1nd4wxmxfoles


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> 8350 @ newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=1nd4wxmxfoles


Wow, wonder if we could put that on CIV platforms. It doesn't mention if it's Bulldozer or Piledriver series that I could see.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tweeky

how well has the bulldozer chip work on the CH4F or CH4E board ?

will piledriver chip work on a CH4F or a CH4E board ?

thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> how well has the bulldozer chip work on the CH4F or CH4E board ?
> will piledriver chip work on a CH4F or a CH4E board ?
> thanks


I know that Bulldozer does work on CIV...

Just wondering which version this is because it doesn't list it in specs. Some people have run BD on Formula so I know it works but without knowing which family this chip belongs to I'm wondering if it would work on Formula. Might have to save up and get one to see if I can get it to work on mine if that's what it takes.









Nevermind I think that that chip is Piledriver, so I doubt that it would work on CIV platform. FX-8350 is 4.0Ghz Base Clock. Holy hell that thing is gonna scream. After looking through Newegg for a Combo and finding none and they're not showing what board will be recommended for the new CPU, I really have my reservations about shelling out $220 to find out if it will work or not.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wow, wonder if we could put that on CIV platforms. It doesn't mention if it's Bulldozer or Piledriver series that I could see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Wondering the same thing if CH 4 Formula is Piledriver compatible. Read on Tomshardware that its not due to lack of bios updates. Heres the link: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-2.html BUT there is a new bios release for the Crosshair IV formula ver 2101 dated 10-03-2012 though no mention of updated cpu microcode or anything..

Edit: Looked through MMTool and it has the 3.3.1540.17 Raid Rom and it the cpu microcode section the last update was in 2010 so I doubt it has piledriver support.


----------



## Racoosho

Ok, so ive switched to Windows 8..... i'm assuming its not compatible with Hydralogix, because if i install the control panel/drivers, once i restart windows... tada, BSOD.....or should i say Windows 8's version of a BSOD, which is just a blue screen with a big "







" in the middle of the screen.... so hydra is officially dead on Windows 8 FYI. just to keep you in the loop until/if a fix is made.

Cheers


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racoosho*
> 
> Ok, so ive switched to Windows 8..... i'm assuming its not compatible with Hydralogix, because if i install the control panel/drivers, once i restart windows... tada, BSOD.....or should i say Windows 8's version of a BSOD, which is just a blue screen with a big "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " in the middle of the screen.... so hydra is officially dead on Windows 8 FYI. just to keep you in the loop until/if a fix is made.
> 
> Cheers


Why the heck would you get Win 8? You're gonna hate it when your Network goes down for any reason. The only benefit to Win 8 is they "fixed" touchscreen function. That's about it. Otherwise it's just an updated Win 7 that isn't better than Win 7.









Sorry to hear about your problems though Racoosho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Racoosho

Lol, Its too late for me.....save yourself!

i hear a few bad things about windows 8, i hear the security is pretty good though.

its very glitchy at the moment, the metro system isn't too bad....

i think many people are intimidated by the drastic layout change.

unfortunately, the public want sexy. our "lovely" pals at apple have sexy. so windows retaliate. its the technology marketing circle of life. (btw, im talking about sexy in terms of OS simplicity.... not the quality of a build... i'm not too keen on apple)


----------



## theChisel

Sorry if this is a little OT from the current conversation, but have any of you guys attempted to RMA your CHIV after having shaved the MB standoffs to fix chipset temp issues?

Unfortuantely, I'm pretty sure I know what to expect from ASUS if I try..


----------



## Tweeky

if there are no visible marks or outward signs of modifications then you should not have trouble


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theChisel*
> 
> Sorry if this is a little OT from the current conversation, but have any of you guys attempted to RMA your CHIV after having shaved the MB standoffs to fix chipset temp issues?
> Unfortuantely, I'm pretty sure I know what to expect from ASUS if I try..


I definitely remember reading in here somewhere, or on the Asus site that moding the standoffs will not affect an RMA/warranty.
If I come across it I'll post it but this was back in either late 2010 or very early 2011.

I think you'll be fine. This was a well known issue with the earlier boards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theChisel*
> 
> Sorry if this is a little OT from the current conversation, but have any of you guys attempted to RMA your CHIV after having shaved the MB standoffs to fix chipset temp issues?
> Unfortuantely, I'm pretty sure I know what to expect from ASUS if I try..
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely remember reading in here somewhere, or on the Asus site that moding the standoffs will not affect an RMA/warranty.
> If I come across it I'll post it but this was back in either late 2010 or very early 2011.
> 
> I think you'll be fine. This was a well known issue with the earlier boards.
Click to expand...

Nope there should be no worries about RMA with modded standoffs. In fact I told their Motherboard division that I did the mod.

Go for the Xship RMA and it won't even matter. Just swap over the Heatsink and ship back the defective board. So long as it's within the 3 year warranty period you should be fine.









~Ceadder


----------



## robbo2

I threw a 1090T into this board and was able to get 4ghz stable at 1.38v which is nice! 3050 NB as well. Hopefully in the next few weeks I will be able to pour some LN2 all over it


----------



## NathG79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I threw a 1090T into this board and was able to get 4ghz stable at 1.38v which is nice! 3050 NB as well. Hopefully in the next few weeks I will be able to pour some LN2 all over it


Hi robbo2.

I too have a 1090T which is running @ 4ghz stable at 1.38v. I only have my NB at 2800. Could you post your settings for your NB overclock, including voltages etc. and anything else you tweaked to get that OC stable. Would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NathG79*
> 
> Hi robbo2.
> I too have a 1090T which is running @ 4ghz stable at 1.38v. I only have my NB at 2800. Could you post your settings for your NB overclock, including voltages etc. and anything else you tweaked to get that OC stable. Would be much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


Hey mate, I'm running 17 x 235 CPU/NB voltage at 1.3875 with 50% LLC. Ram is at 1880 8-9-8-24 1.725v and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if my Stuffs sell, it looks like I'm gonna be swapping out my RAM for Dominator GT 2000 series. Can't wait. 1600 are just too slow for Thubbie imho. Should allow me better results when I kick this pig in its azz.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bun-ny

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322411/asus-crosshair-iv-formula-bios-3029-dated-1st-november-2012

Steve


----------



## Gen

Anyone want to know if a 8350 will work of a iV Formaula, I could give it a shot... I have about had it with this MSI 990FXA-GD80V2, never going MSI again, two bad experiances is enough.

If enough people want me to try the 8350 in the Formula, I will.


----------



## Gen

Going to start testing, looks good so far :-D

Once everything looks good, I'll start burning it up ';..;'

Edit: BIOS version got cut of, version 3029


----------



## jacksonv

please do not update this if you have a AM3 chip as my 1090t would not even post after a couple of tries with this BIOS after updating so hopefully it's for PD support?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> 
> Going to start testing, looks good so far :-D
> Once everything looks good, I'll start burning it up ';..;'
> Edit: BIOS version got cut of, version 3029


Gonna laugh so hard if it works haha.
Please post info, try to get some stock benchmarks etc if you get it working and if you dare, try to see if the board will OC it


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Gonna laugh so hard if it works haha.
> Please post info, try to get some stock benchmarks etc if you get it working and if you dare, try to see if the board will OC it


Ohh, I do plan on overclocking







Keep crashing at the moment, trying to find out whats going on...


----------



## jacksonv

will it go into windows?


----------



## Gen

Windows install is BSODing...

Edit: Windows 8 CP didn't like the SSD in RAID mode


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> Windows install is BSODing...
> 
> Edit: Windows 8 CP didn't like the SSD in RAID mode












I wish people would just not buy Win 8 with Win 7 still on the market. Win 8 is only good for Network based Touchscreen systems imho. If you don't have TS it's not worth the extra dole to buy Win 8. And here is another reason not to get Win 8. Good luck if you wish to RAID your drive.









Well anyway, sounds like 8350 will work on this board, just gotta get ASUS to build a complete BIOS for it I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## Gen

Here we go, time to get windows to a benchable state...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish people would just not buy Win 8 with Win 7 still on the market. Win 8 is only good for Network based Touchscreen systems imho. If you don't have TS it's not worth the extra dole to buy Win 8. And here is another reason not to get Win 8. Good luck if you wish to RAID your drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyway, sounds like 8350 will work on this board, just gotta get ASUS to build a complete BIOS for it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Its the Consumer Preview, had it available so I used it... Windows 8 is twitchy and is not my first choice for day in and out PC use. As for the BIOS, yes there is a couple things missing, first I noticed is no way to disable cores (though I won't need that). Second thing is I can't post with memory above 1600MHz...

This still a work in progress, we'll soon see how far I can get


----------



## Gen

*4.0GHz*



Time to try for an OC









*4.4GHz*



*4.6GHz*



*4.8GHz*



*5.0GHz*


----------



## jacksonv

GOOD JOB!!!







it's confirm PD works for CHIV MBs! time to head to the egg and get me the 8320


----------



## Gen

Working on stabilizing 4.8GHz now.

Known issues as of now:
- Can't seem to get Ram stable at anything higher than in the screenshots.
- CPU voltage has a slight\odd fluctuation
- Some minor missing featues in BIOS

Most everything else seems to be rocking pretty good.


----------



## jacksonv

glad to hear it's clocking good with the CHIV, keep up the good work!


----------



## Gen

I'll have a 5GHz Cinebench run in about 5 minutes, still need to get it stable though.

Edit: 5GHz Cinebench is up in previous post. Time to stabilize it, then a suicide run









Edit: Another odd thing. I have HT set to 2600MHz in BIOS, but CPUZ shows 2200 which is what I have CPU-NB set at. Wondering if HT is automatically set to what CPU-NB is at


----------



## jacksonv

thanks Now i can go to sleep will check back on your progress in the morning


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonv*
> 
> thanks Now i can go to sleep will check back on your progress in the morning


I heading to bed too, didn't realize it was so late







I'll work on more tomarrow after work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, time to get windows to a benchable state...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish people would just not buy Win 8 with Win 7 still on the market. Win 8 is only good for Network based Touchscreen systems imho. If you don't have TS it's not worth the extra dole to buy Win 8. And here is another reason not to get Win 8. Good luck if you wish to RAID your drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyway, sounds like 8350 will work on this board, just gotta get ASUS to build a complete BIOS for it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the Consumer Preview, had it available so I used it... Windows 8 is twitchy and is not my first choice for day in and out PC use. As for the BIOS, yes there is a couple things missing, first I noticed is no way to disable cores (though I won't need that). Second thing is I can't post with memory above 1600MHz...
> 
> This still a work in progress, we'll soon see how far I can get
Click to expand...

Tiny Tom Logan was having a bear of a time getting it to run 2000 RAM at 1866 speed so I wouldn't be surprised if it's finicky in that way. Might be one of the missing BIOS options for the CPU.

So essentially you're not gonna be able to use Energy Saver and Core Lock features but that was to be expected. We had an idea that this was gonna happen back when everyone was wanting to run BD on AM3. Sucks for all you AM3+ guys though cause if 8350 is the best CPU AM3+ is gonna be running without an enhancer it's not likely there are gonna be any more options for them in the future. Maybe AMD knew this and chose to build us up in a tizzy and have us demand a new socket. Gonna be a lot of p'd off Enthusiasts if this is the case.

Well anyway it's good to see that it'll work with some tweaking. So it looks like I've got a couple more options on this board should I want to do so. But yeahup looks like AM3 is gonna be done here not to long from now. I think after seeing CVF get the shaft I'ma hold off on the next AMD platform ASUS puts out for RoG. May just go with an Intel board for my next one. I never in a million years ever thought I would be considering that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

This is 100% sweet.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> Anyone want to know if a 8350 will work of a iV Formaula, I could give it a shot... I have about had it with this MSI 990FXA-GD80V2, never going MSI again, two bad experiances is enough.
> If enough people want me to try the 8350 in the Formula, I will.


YES YES YES

i suggest you update to the latest bios first


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> YES YES YES
> i suggest you update to the latest bios first


Day late dude, whole list of info on the previous page


----------



## Tweeky

OK


----------



## robbo2

Played with some DICE today. TurboV is a piece of crap!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567658


----------



## lovsky

Hi all guys I saw that there are new bios (2101 beta and 3029) and I was wondering if in terms of overclocking did gain something. Currently i have 2002 bios


----------



## sugarhell

So my old CIV can take a pd?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> So my old CIV can take a pd?


And overclock it too!


----------



## Phobos223

Glad to see the 8350 work with the CHIV.. totally getting one right now


----------



## theChisel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope there should be no worries about RMA with modded standoffs. In fact I told their Motherboard division that I did the mod.
> Go for the Xship RMA and it won't even matter. Just swap over the Heatsink and ship back the defective board. So long as it's within the 3 year warranty period you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Looks like you guys were right, RMA status just posted that the repair is already finished! I'm guessing they just swapped it out with a refurb, since they just got it yesterday. All good as long as it works


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theChisel*
> 
> Looks like you guys were right, RMA status just posted that the repair is already finished! I'm guessing they just swapped it out with a refurb, since they just got it yesterday. All good as long as it works


What if you got a Crosshair V back?


----------



## theChisel

That would be epic! I kinda have my hopes up, but given the slim chance I sure as hell wouldn't be butt-hurt if it's another _working_ CHIV


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theChisel*
> 
> Looks like you guys were right, RMA status just posted that the repair is already finished! I'm guessing they just swapped it out with a refurb, since they just got it yesterday. All good as long as it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you got a Crosshair V back?
Click to expand...

If you get a Crosshair V back threaten hunger strike.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Seanay00

hey guys, i have recently purchased a new crosshair IV formula and im going to put it through it's paces this weekend with some open air benchmarking, Just a question about RAM. I checked the QVL and couldnt see any 8gb 1600 kits. Can some1 give me an idea of something that wil work with no issues??? My options are GSkill, Kingston, and Patriot.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> hey guys, i have recently purchased a new crosshair IV formula and im going to put it through it's paces this weekend with some open air benchmarking, Just a question about RAM. I checked the QVL and couldnt see any 8gb 1600 kits. Can some1 give me an idea of something that wil work with no issues??? My options are GSkill, Kingston, and Patriot.


Yeahup...

I just picked these up from Newegg. Go to Corsair and get em from them for cheaper...



MEM 8Gx2 CORSAIR CMP16GX3M2A160011

16 Gigs over 2 slots is pure Awesomesauce! They will POST but only in 1333. You'll have to go to the Overclock utility and select "D.O.C.P." to run them at 1600. Until the board gets acclimated to the new RAM you will only be able to Clock your CPU with the AutoClock feature but it shouldn't take long for the system to get acclimated. If I remember correctly took a couple weeks for my GSkill Snipers to acclimate but I had to MemOkay to get them to work right out of the package. Make sure you have your settings properly taken care of otherwise the system will require a restart and at 1600 it will hang. My OS dropped out because my RAID setting reset without my knowing so that was my only real hangup. "OS not found" .







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Seanay00

yea i wish i could get corsair but my supplier that is open tomorrow doesnt stock corsair, only the vendors listed above. Any1 tried an 8gb 1600mhz kit??


----------



## Ceadderman

GSKill Ripjaws X will work I swapped those out for the Corsair units. the Ripjaws will POST at 1600.









~Ceadder


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> hey guys, i have recently purchased a new crosshair IV formula and im going to put it through it's paces this weekend with some open air benchmarking, Just a question about RAM. I checked the QVL and couldnt see any 8gb 1600 kits. Can some1 give me an idea of something that wil work with no issues??? My options are GSkill, Kingston, and Patriot.


I have ran 8GB GSkill and 16GB GSkill on my CHIV with no problems at 1600MHz.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> hey guys, i have recently purchased a new crosshair IV formula and im going to put it through it's paces this weekend with some open air benchmarking, Just a question about RAM. I checked the QVL and couldnt see any 8gb 1600 kits. Can some1 give me an idea of something that wil work with no issues??? My options are GSkill, Kingston, and Patriot.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006069%20600006127&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D314%5E20%2D231%2D314%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D428%5E20%2D231%2D428%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D461%5E20%2D231%2D461%2DTS


----------



## davidm71

So any of you guys can confirm or deny CH4 support for the new 8350 vishera cpus in the latest bios?

Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> So any of you guys can confirm or deny CH4 support for the new 8350 vishera cpus in the latest bios?
> Thanks


Have you seen these?

http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/12280#post_18507537

http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/12290#post_18508757


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> So any of you guys can confirm or deny CH4 support for the new 8350 vishera cpus in the latest bios?
> Thanks


I can confirm, with BIOS version 3029, the CHIV does support the FX 8350. However, I have had several minor issues\missing features. I cannot post with RAM above 1600MHz 9-9-9-27. CPU-NB and HT Bus speeds are link and cannot be changed individually where as 990FX seems to have an option to unlink them.

More details can be found across the past three pages, but those have been the two main issues. I have been gaming and folding with my FX 8350 on the CHIV for a couple weeks now at 4.7GHz, 1.43V without a single problems. I could clock it higher but temps became the limiting factor. I have benched at 5.1GHz but was far from stable there. I have gotten stable at 4.8GHz but with the vdroop, it required more volt than I want to put to it which also caused temps to go up to high.

While my mind is on vdroop, voltage does drop ~0.06-0.08V under load. LLC does not seem to be working correctly either. If it did, I could probably get 4.8-4.9GHz stable.

I still yet have to play more with memory and see what can be done in that department, but this board, overall, seems to be doing a great job. As I get more info, I'll write back.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> I can confirm, with BIOS version 3029, the CHIV does support the FX 8350. However, I have had several minor issues\missing features. I cannot post with RAM above 1600MHz 9-9-9-27. CPU-NB and HT Bus speeds are link and cannot be changed individually where as 990FX seems to have an option to unlink them.
> More details can be found across the past three pages, but those have been the two main issues. I have been gaming and folding with my FX 8350 on the CHIV for a couple weeks now at 4.7GHz, 1.43V without a single problems. I could clock it higher but temps became the limiting factor. I have benched at 5.1GHz but was far from stable there. I have gotten stable at 4.8GHz but with the vdroop, it required more volt than I want to put to it which also caused temps to go up to high.
> While my mind is on vdroop, voltage does drop ~0.06-0.08V under load. LLC does not seem to be working correctly either. If it did, I could probably get 4.8-4.9GHz stable.
> I still yet have to play more with memory and see what can be done in that department, but this board, overall, seems to be doing a great job. As I get more info, I'll write back.


So the feeling I get is that it works but no cpu microcode updates to help with memory stability and bios features and overclocking. Kind of like the wild wild west! Wish Raja could comment on this..

Thanks for the reply so quick..

Dave.


----------



## Seanay00

Thanks guys, yea the ripjaws seem to be the most compatible next to corsair.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> So any of you guys can confirm or deny CH4 support for the new 8350 vishera cpus in the latest bios?
> 
> Thanks


Scroll back over the last few pages. You'll get your confirmation.









~Ceadder


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> I can confirm, with BIOS version 3029, the CHIV does support the FX 8350. However, I have had several minor issues\missing features. I cannot post with RAM above 1600MHz 9-9-9-27. CPU-NB and HT Bus speeds are link and cannot be changed individually where as 990FX seems to have an option to unlink them.
> More details can be found across the past three pages, but those have been the two main issues. I have been gaming and folding with my FX 8350 on the CHIV for a couple weeks now at 4.7GHz, 1.43V without a single problems. I could clock it higher but temps became the limiting factor. I have benched at 5.1GHz but was far from stable there. I have gotten stable at 4.8GHz but with the vdroop, it required more volt than I want to put to it which also caused temps to go up to high.
> While my mind is on vdroop, voltage does drop ~0.06-0.08V under load. LLC does not seem to be working correctly either. If it did, I could probably get 4.8-4.9GHz stable.
> I still yet have to play more with memory and see what can be done in that department, but this board, overall, seems to be doing a great job. As I get more info, I'll write back.


Thanks Gen. Nice job you did over there.

So what happens to bios with Piliedriver? You just cannot change anymore separately CPU-NB and HTT? One setting is then greyed-out?

Did you notice any problem with torture test like Prime95 (like strange unstability or frequencies drops\raises under load? If not @which settings? Could you please post some Prime95 screenshots with full CPU-Z datas?

Thanks a lot.

Goodbye.


----------



## Seanay00

Sup guys, I'm new to AMD overclocking and have got my crosshair IV formula ready to rumble with a 965 black edition. I have a corsair H70 with noctua NF-F12 fans on it to keep it cool. Just curious what sort of overclock I should expect out of it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Sup guys, I'm new to AMD overclocking and have got my crosshair IV formula ready to rumble with a 965 black edition. I have a corsair H70 with noctua NF-F12 fans on it to keep it cool. Just curious what sort of overclock I should expect out of it?


4Ghz is the ceiling. I'm not sure an H70 will sustain a stable 4Ghz but it is possible. Between 4-4.2 is reasonable though.









~Ceadder


----------



## jasio2k

Asus Crosshair IV Formula Bios update 3029

-=Official bios update 3029 with updates modules=-
_
-> (1002:4393) - AMD Raid rom v3.3.1540.17
-> (F1) - AMD Raid Misc rom v3.3.1540.17
-> (1002:4391) - AMD AHCI v3.1.0.0
-> (197B:2363) - JMicron JBM36x v1.07.28_

Bios 100% tested and work but...

I NOT TAKE ANY RESPONSABILITY FOR ANY DAMAGE!!!!

BIOS DOWNLOAD LINK

MD5 CHECKSUM


----------



## wyant50

Have an issue here.. Customer requested I update their bios for them and run a virus scan, usually a painless service that we offer at work.
Bios update was flawless, but this guy is also running Hyper SLI which to my understanding interferes with the bios settings? Computer will post but is then presented with a Windows 7 and Windows 7 Hyper SLI boot option. Neither option will work. I have tried ALL bios updates from asus but nothing is working, cleared cmos, changed harddrives, etc. I am stumped here. Anyone had an issue like this before? Spent a few hours reading on this hyper sli/sli hack but nothing has assisted in getting the thing to boot and load windows. Presented with the 0xoooooooooooc error.









edit -- ill just start a new thread lol this might get involved


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> Have an issue here.. Customer requested I update their bios for them and run a virus scan, usually a painless service that we offer at work.
> Bios update was flawless, but this guy is also running Hyper SLI which to my understanding interferes with the bios settings? Computer will post but is then presented with a Windows 7 and Windows 7 Hyper SLI boot option. Neither option will work. I have tried ALL bios updates from asus but nothing is working, cleared cmos, changed harddrives, etc. I am stumped here. Anyone had an issue like this before? Spent a few hours reading on this hyper sli/sli hack but nothing has assisted in getting the thing to boot and load windows. Presented with the 0xoooooooooooc error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit -- ill just start a new thread lol this might get involved


Cool. Sorry I don't have an SLi answer for you but please make sure to link the thread here to increase your traffic. I'm pretty sure someone here will be able to assist you.









~Ceadder


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Does anyone happen to have a spare stock VRM/NB/SB cooler for the Crosshair IV Formula? I misplaced mine in a move and its time to remove my water blocks from the board :/

Please PM if you have a spare that youre willing to part with, thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a spare stock VRM/NB/SB cooler for the Crosshair IV Formula? I misplaced mine in a move and its time to remove my water blocks from the board :/
> 
> Please PM if you have a spare that youre willing to part with, thanks


I would Mate but having it handy will help my resale possibilities if I sell the board and the block. At this point that's the only way to get a reasonable return on the investment to put toward a new Board and CPU.

Do you still have the box that your FC Block came in? Cause that's where my Heatsink resides at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bun-ny

Hi jasio2K

Bios works for me cheers























Steve


----------



## Supercoolin

I have the FX-8350 working like a champ on the Crosshair IV Extreme. After running 8 threads of World Community Grid for close to 48hrs, I would say she is stable.


----------



## Tweeky

very impressed


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> very impressed


Very impressed indeed...


----------



## punisherITA

Just wow! CPU\NB frequency?


----------



## Problame

Thinking it was a scam I ordered a new Crosshair IV Extreme for 120 bux, wich arrived a day later











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> I have the FX-8350 working like a champ on the Crosshair IV Extreme. After running 8 threads of World Community Grid for close to 48hrs, I would say she is stable.


I was pleasantly suprised seeing this. Google indicates it's only possible with BIOS version 3027. Could you shed some light on this?


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> Thinking it was a scam I ordered a new Crosshair IV Extreme for 120 bux, wich arrived a day later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleasantly suprised seeing this. Google indicates it's only possible with BIOS version 3027. Could you shed some light on this?


Yes the FX-8350 only works with Bios Ver 3027. The voltages show low by about .125V and the temps are off in AOD and the ROG utilities. You need to download and install CPUID HWMonitor to verify what is actually going on. Make sure your memory is on the compatable list for this Mobo if you plan anything over 1600, I have been running World Communtiy Grid now for over 60hrs without a crash at 5.35Ghz. No issues and I love this Mobo because of the number of PCIe lanes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> Thinking it was a scam I ordered a new Crosshair IV Extreme for 120 bux, wich arrived a day later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleasantly suprised seeing this. Google indicates it's only possible with BIOS version 3027. Could you shed some light on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the FX-8350 only works with Bios Ver 3027. The voltages show low by about .125V and the temps are off in AOD and the ROG utilities. You need to download and install CPUID HWMonitor to verify what is actually going on. Make sure your memory is on the compatable list for this Mobo if you plan anything over 1600, I have been running World Communtiy Grid now for over 60hrs without a crash at 5.35Ghz. No issues and I love this Mobo because of the number of PCIe lanes.
Click to expand...

Doesn't PC Probe II work? I would think that it should show system temps. It's what I use on my 1100T, which was not out when I installed my PCP II app.









~Ceadder


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Doesn't PC Probe II work? I would think that it should show system temps. It's what I use on my 1100T, which was not out when I installed my PCP II app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


PC Probe II reads from BIOS which is not accurate with the FX chips. CPUID HWMonitor pulls from the onboard chips and the CPU directly, so youu now get the actual voltage and chip temps.


----------



## EagleOne

glad i found you guys, i have fx-8350
and i have CH4 Extreme with 1100T now running, i have the 3027 bios on a flash drive, can i just download from asus site the 3027 or 3029 right to my CH4 Extreme with my 6core 1100T and be ok?
then switch to my 8350 cpu....
can anyone explain what the steps are thats all
many thanks


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> glad i found you guys, i have fx-8350
> and i have CH4 Extreme with 1100T now running, i have the 3027 bios on a flash drive, can i just download from asus site the 3027 or 3029 right to my CH4 Extreme with my 6core 1100T and be ok?
> then switch to my 8350 cpu....
> can anyone explain what the steps are thats all
> many thanks


I always wondered that as well. I'd assume you flash the beta bios before swapping cpus as I would think you couldn't get into bios to flash without a working cpu in there.

just my $0.02


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I always wondered that as well. I'd assume you flash the beta bios before swapping cpus as I would think you couldn't get into bios to flash without a working cpu in there.
> just my $0.02


Indeed, probably have to use another cpu to update the BIOS (Asus Update utility) in order for the 8150/8350 to be recognized. My 8350 isn't comming for another 2 weeks so I can't test it unfortunately


----------



## Tokkan

You enter into the BIOS with the 1100T, flash the new bios. After flashing the new bios you replace the CPU and let it boot. Done.
You don't need it to boot with the 1100T after the flash, the flash is meant to let the FX8350 boot on the motherboard.


----------



## DrSwizz

Correct, you have to use a non-FX CPU when you flash the 3027 or 3029 BIOS.

You guys also should be aware that the 3027 BIOS for the CH4 Extreme and possibly for the Formula board too does have some minor bugs.
The most "interesting" bug I have found so far is that with a certain combination of settings the memory multiplier is automatically lowerer one notch every time you do a soft/warm boot.


----------



## silentsquall

Hi

I just threw 4 OCZ-VERTEX4 256 GB drives on this box in Raid 0
I'm curious of what type of benchmarks should I get out of this.

Honestly I was epecting a little better then this.

Running a Crosshair IV Extreme 2002 bios with the 4 drives in ports 1-4
Sector Size 512 Bytes
128k Strip
Write Cache Status Enable
SATA 6 Gb/s
Command Queue NCQ

It's fast but I was expecting about 50% better. Am I already maxing out the SB?
Any tips to make it faster? Also I have 6 of these SSD's to play with but this is the best I can squeeze out of it.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Correct, you have to use a non-FX CPU when you flash the 3027 or 3029 BIOS.
> You guys also should be aware that the 3027 BIOS for the CH4 Extreme and possibly for the Formula board too does have some minor bugs.
> The most "interesting" bug I have found so far is that with a certain combination of settings the memory multiplier is automatically lowerer one notch every time you do a soft/warm boot.


very good to know thank you, getting ready to switch to 8350
stand bye................................


----------



## EagleOne

thanks everybody, i had the 3027 bios in my bios 2,from a year ago so im set, waiting to take apart my freon head cooler:thumb:


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall*
> 
> Hi
> I just threw 4 OCZ-VERTEX4 256 GB drives on this box in Raid 0
> I'm curious of what type of benchmarks should I get out of this.
> Honestly I was epecting a little better then this.
> Running a Crosshair IV Extreme 2002 bios with the 4 drives in ports 1-4
> Sector Size 512 Bytes
> 128k Strip
> Write Cache Status Enable
> SATA 6 Gb/s
> Command Queue NCQ
> It's fast but I was expecting about 50% better. Am I already maxing out the SB?
> Any tips to make it faster? Also I have 6 of these SSD's to play with but this is the best I can squeeze out of it.


This http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618
showed up a while back and makes a real nice diff for the Formula (I know not much help for the Extreme) but either research from there, or maybe even try PMing p4spooky and ask if he's aware of anything that may help in the way of a bios mod.


----------



## Jim888

so a friend just called me and said I just moved my computer to another dorm room so I can stay up later and not bother my roommate.

however after moving it NO lights come on on the mobo and the computer wont start (CHIV formula) PSU is good, (paperclip test) he's moved this thing over the past year from school to home to several friends houses, to lans, and back to school with NO problem...

any Ideas as to Why now? he says no bumps or sudden drops or anything just moved from 1st floor to 4th and now its dead...no signs before this of ANY thing wrong


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so a friend just called me and said I just moved my computer to another dorm room so I can stay up later and not bother my roommate.
> however after moving it NO lights come on on the mobo and the computer wont start (CHIV formula) PSU is good, (paperclip test) he's moved this thing over the past year from school to home to several friends houses, to lans, and back to school with NO problem...
> any Ideas as to Why now? he says no bumps or sudden drops or anything just moved from 1st floor to 4th and now its dead...no signs before this of ANY thing wrong


Sometimes its the obvious things. Check the outlet, power switch on the PSU, 24 and 8 pin connectors etc


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Sometimes its the obvious things. Check the outlet, power switch on the PSU, 24 and 8 pin connectors etc


yup changed outlets 2x now and tried 3 different known working power cords...paperclip test on PSU confirms working. and I've unplugged and plugged the PSU into the MObo with both the 8 pin CPU and the 24pin ATX connectors and they are in all the way...still no lights on the board.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yup changed outlets 2x now and tried 3 different known working power cords...paperclip test on PSU confirms working. and I've unplugged and plugged the PSU into the MObo with both the 8 pin CPU and the 24pin ATX connectors and they are in all the way...still no lights on the board.


Did he use the standoffs? Sounds like the mobo maybe. My cpu dies recently and when starting it would turn on the cpu light and all the fans would spin. Getting nothing is odd. Did you try turning it on with the power button on the mobo? Maybe the connection with the front panel switch or something is causing a problem.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did he use the standoffs? Sounds like the mobo maybe. My cpu dies recently and when starting it would turn on the cpu light and all the fans would spin. Getting nothing is odd. Did you try turning it on with the power button on the mobo? Maybe the connection with the front panel switch or something is causing a problem.


yup tried all that...there are NO lights on the board at all.

you know how the "on" button is usually lit...its not


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> Google indicates it's only possible with BIOS version 3027. Could you shed some light on this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Yes the FX-8350 only works with Bios Ver 3027.


I'm running 3029, don't know what changes was made or if 3029 is better or not, but it does work with it... By the looks of it, 3029 don't seem to offer anything more than what 3027 has. I may try 3027 and see if I can get RAM past 1600MHz 9-9-9-27.


----------



## Ajigato

Hi from Finland,

Wondering whether to upgrade to FX8350 or not... Can someone, please, check or tell me if CnQ works with that FX when using CHF4? I've o/c:d my X6 1090T to 3.9 GHz simply from the bios, using the "CPU upgrade" -option. Yes, lazy, I know.







These days not after extreme overclocks anymore, but a fast, reliable rig with working energy saving features. 1090T supports full energy savings (CnQ) even when overclocked. Important to me.

- Can I use the CPU upgrade bios option with FX8350 using the latest bios?
- if so, how far does it overclock the chip - and are the results stable?
- Does Cool n Quiet energy saver function properly with 8350 and CHF4?

Thanks for any reliable info!!


----------



## silentsquall

I have some other obvious ideas
What i would do is first loosen all the screws on the board by a few turns. Very important Overtightening a board can kill it and cause micro fractures.
remove the GPU and remove the ram see if you get some post beeps indicating missing ram or card.

Then try changing the gpu port, 1 stick of ram at a time

i hope he did not overload the fan controllers on the board with fans that draw too much power

Other then that i dont know probably test the psu on another board


----------



## EagleOne

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606631

6 cores are running i had core on manual then i put to auto with auto core actvator no meaagae to activate.

i wanna up my cpu voltage to 1.5 how do i do that, a little confussing in the bios whats the easy way:thumb:

thanks


----------



## EagleOne

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606634

hope this works


----------



## EagleOne

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606634

hope this works


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2606634
> hope this works


EagleOne

As long as you keep the FSB up in the +250mhz range, the mobo might not allow all eight cores. You need to drop the FSB to around 225-230Mhz and then bring the multipler up to 23 -24. That way it should release all 8 cores.


----------



## p4spooky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618
> showed up a while back and makes a real nice diff for the Formula (I know not much help for the Extreme) but either research from there, or maybe even try PMing p4spooky and ask if he's aware of anything that may help in the way of a bios mod.


Motherboard: Asus Crosshair iv Extreme
Bios: 2002/3027 Modified
Modified By: p4spooky

Changes:

1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To 3.3.1540.17
2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to 1.0.7.28
3. updated AMD AHCI ROM To 3.1.0.0

*CROSSHAIR IV 2002/3027 MODIFIED*

Bios is tested working by Silentsqall. I have removed JMicron Option Rom updates due to memory allocation issues during boot. Have a backup strategy in case of bad flash BEFORE flashing. Report back how this works.

*Note: If you used the modified bios from the links originally posted on 12/8/12, please update the bios with the revised bios from the link above.*

Reps always appreciated!!


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky*
> 
> *Crosshair IV EXTREME 3027 Modified*
> *Crosshair IV EXTREME 2002 Modified*
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair iv Extreme
> Bios: 3027/2002 modified
> Modified By: p4spooky
> Changes:
> 1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To 3.3.1540.17
> 2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to 1.0.7.28
> 3. updated AMD AHCI ROM To 3.1.0.0
> Bios is untested - Please use with Caution and have a backup strategy in case of bad flash BEFORE flashing. Report back how this works. Reps always appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 2002 Modified Bios (same changes) - use whatever works best for your setup


Here are my new results with the 2002 bios with 4 SSD's in RAID 0



Much faster with the new bios

However I cannot boot unless im using RAID mode.
When doing some quick testing with p4spooky he discovered that the JMicron 363 ROM is double the size of the OEM one.
As some extreme users already know from buying revodrives that theres not enough room for more option rom at boot.

Other than this it is pretty stable in raid.


----------



## p4spooky

Thanks for the feedback silentsqall. I have updated the modified BIOS to remove the JMicron updates. Please see my original post for the updated links.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't quote me on this but I do not believe that you have to have a non FX CPU to flash the BIOS with RoG boards. You should be able to flash the BIOS using RoG connect with a USB Flashdrive and a powered but non operational connection.

Basic power is all that is required. With the system off you insert the USB drive and press the connect button until the Connect button flashes. You just have to have the BIOS onboard the flash device. This should work with any ASUS Board that has the RoG connect feature. Check "RoG BIOS Flash" on YouTube for confirmation.

NVM here you go guys...




~Ceadder


----------



## EagleOne

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2609971

supercooling:

i took out the 8350 from my CH4 Extreme, was not too happy really need the ch5z board to make everything work right, im much happier with my 1100T.
the AI suite2 works really well forgot all about that program,im using now thanks supercooling for the help

btw: the 0502 bios im running right now, is this more for 1100T or is the 2002 bios more for 1100T?
merry christmas


----------



## davidm71

Hi guys,

As long as I can remember every once in a while randomly if I plug in a USB drive onto the ch4 system will lockup. Been through a few different psu's and doesn't go away. It's a rare occurrence but it makes me cringe every time I want to plug in a USB drive. Any ideas? Bad motherboard?

Thanks


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't quote me on this but I do not believe that you have to have a non FX CPU to flash the BIOS with RoG boards. You should be able to flash the BIOS using RoG connect with a USB Flashdrive and a powered but non operational connection.
> Basic power is all that is required. With the system off you insert the USB drive and press the connect button until the Connect button flashes. You just have to have the BIOS onboard the flash device. This should work with any ASUS Board that has the RoG connect feature. Check "RoG BIOS Flash" on YouTube for confirmation.
> NVM here you go guys...
> ~Ceadder


You are correct, you can do that, but if it were me and I had an AM3 CPU I'd prefer to flash it thro the BIOS to be on the safe side








Hell I bought an AMD Sempron just to play with for 30 euros.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> I'm running 3029, don't know what changes was made or if 3029 is better or not, but it does work with it... By the looks of it, 3029 don't seem to offer anything more than what 3027 has. I may try 3027 and see if I can get RAM past 1600MHz 9-9-9-27.


Have you had a chance to run any benchmarks, is there any advantage in having a newer motherboard. How does the 8350 perform on the IV formula? same as a newer board?


----------



## silentsquall

The extreme board comes with 2 flashable bios and 1 non-flashable emergency one and if thats not enough the bios chips are removeable to be flashed on another board so a bad flash ruining the board is almost impossible unless the chips go bad. They really put alot of thought into it.


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi guys,
> As long as I can remember every once in a while randomly if I plug in a USB drive onto the ch4 system will lockup. Been through a few different psu's and doesn't go away. It's a rare occurrence but it makes me cringe every time I want to plug in a USB drive. Any ideas? Bad motherboard?
> Thanks


Ok This issue..

Are you running the extreme board?
Alot of people on the extreme have this issue of random BSOD's caused by the usb chipset.
I dont know if it effects the Formulia users but it made me think my board was bad too.

I have had this issue and i eventually solved it by updating the uPD720200 firmware.
Im actually in the middle of stepping someone else through it.

If you are not using one of those newer CPUs that require the 3027 BIOS then don't use it.
It also crashes me all the time using the setup in my profile.

Consider using BIOS 2002 and firmware 3.0.3.4 for uPD720200 chipset and you should be ok.
But i don't recomend touching this unless the board is near unuseable when using USB stuff. (like me and possibly you)
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm
Theres risks involved but its one of those situations where you have to weigh not using the board or flashing it then you dont have much to lose anyway.

EDIT: It also crashed regardless of the port i plugged it into if it was the 3.0 one or not.
The firmware still fixed it for me.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Have you had a chance to run any benchmarks, is there any advantage in having a newer motherboard. How does the 8350 perform on the IV formula? same as a newer board?


As best I can tell, based on what I've seen from others, there is no real performance difference.

For those that missed it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> *4.0GHz*
> 
> Time to try for an OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.4GHz*
> 
> *4.6GHz*
> 
> *4.8GHz*
> 
> *5.0GHz*


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> As best I can tell, based on what I've seen from others, there is no real performance difference.
> For those that missed it...


Thanks for that, I see the cinebench score on stock is 0.04 different from tomshardware.com's benchmark.

so, there appears to be no difference in running the 8350 on a 890FX VS a 990FX motherboaRD (I assume tomshardware runs their benches on ''proper'' as in ''new'' hardware even thought it is not listed what setup they used aside from what ram he had)

Thanks again, I'm sold, getting that 8350 when it comes to stock near me.


----------



## Supercoolin

I am having superb results from my FX-8350 and the CHIVE. This puppy screams


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2609971
> 
> supercooling:
> 
> i took out the 8350 from my CH4 Extreme, was not too happy really need the ch5z board to make everything work right, im much happier with my 1100T.
> the AI suite2 works really well forgot all about that program,im using now thanks supercooling for the help
> 
> btw: the 0502 bios im running right now, is this more for 1100T or is the 2002 bios more for 1100T?
> merry christmas


I am running 1902 on my system and 1100T generally works very well. Although I am having to RMA my 1100T due to instability. 1055T ran very well on 1902 and only up until recently so had the 1100T. I would recommend going to ASUS and checking their BIOS menu and reading what each BIOS was built to do and make the determination based on this info. 502 was not built with the newer Thubbies in mind.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> As long as I can remember every once in a while randomly if I plug in a USB drive onto the ch4 system will lockup. Been through a few different psu's and doesn't go away. It's a rare occurrence but it makes me cringe every time I want to plug in a USB drive. Any ideas? Bad motherboard?
> 
> Thanks


Would help if you told us which BIOS you're on. I would have to say though that I have never had my system lock up from plugging in the USB drive. I would think that your issue is BIOS or Operating System related. My Win7 always scans for the new device and the AV scans for bugs. If it's not BIOS related I would think that it would be both OS and AV checks are conflicting with each other, which can be fixed through the settings menu if this is the case.

~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentsquall*
> 
> Ok This issue..
> Are you running the extreme board?
> Alot of people on the extreme have this issue of random BSOD's caused by the usb chipset.
> I dont know if it effects the Formulia users but it made me think my board was bad too.
> I have had this issue and i eventually solved it by updating the uPD720200 firmware.
> Im actually in the middle of stepping someone else through it.
> If you are not using one of those newer CPUs that require the 3027 BIOS then don't use it.
> It also crashes me all the time using the setup in my profile.
> Consider using BIOS 2002 and firmware 3.0.3.4 for uPD720200 chipset and you should be ok.
> But i don't recomend touching this unless the board is near unuseable when using USB stuff. (like me and possibly you)
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm
> Theres risks involved but its one of those situations where you have to weigh not using the board or flashing it then you dont have much to lose anyway.
> EDIT: It also crashed regardless of the port i plugged it into if it was the 3.0 one or not.
> The firmware still fixed it for me.


Hi,

I'm using the Crosshair Formula IV and on bios 2101. Was about to flash to 3029 but we're on the same page here on thinking that the NEC firmware for the USB 3 port may have issues. I was just looking through MMTool for the device id of the usb3 chipset but couldn't find it. If you could walk me through the process I would appreciate it. I have another thread on the Asus ROG support forums and they want me to upgrade to 3029 with in windows! Talk about taking a risk!

I will never flash with in Windows. No way!

Anyhow about which port causes the problem I would say 3 or 4 times usb 3.0 port but not exclusively. Makes me cringe every time I plug in a device though!

I swear this is the most trouble jinxed board I've ever owned next to my Abit IN9-32X board. Why is it though you have fond memories of the trouble makers?!

Thanks.

Edit: My USB3.0 controller is this: NEC uPD720200F1 USB 3.0 Host Controller. That station-driver link has similar sounding firmwares minus the F1 suffix. Still good enough?

Edit: I get it. The firmware gets updated though an updater utility. Ok,


----------



## davidm71

Also wanted to point out that the 3029 bios for the CH4 has raid rom version 3.3.1540.6 as opposed to 3.3.1540.17 which is on the 2101 release. The 3029 has a later compile date than the 2101. Wonder why they went backwards?

Also @Spooky,

is there size issues packing the latest AHCI 3.1.1.0 rom with 3.3.1540.17 and the latest roms for Jmicron? Saw you dropped the Jmicron from the Extreme modded bios...

Thanks.


----------



## EagleOne

thanks everyone all my problems are solved, bios, all the problems i had gong on
thanks to all of you good people, supercooling,
especially silentquall, thank you


----------



## davidm71

If anyone wants to try my modded 3029 Asus Crosshair Formula bios heres the link.

Updated Raid to 3.3.1540.17
AHCI to 3.1.0.0
Jmicron to 1.07.28

Worked on my CH4 without issues but use at your own risk. Havent tried turning on AHCI yet but works in Raid mode just fine.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim888

So I put a vertex 4 ssd in my friends computer (chiv mobo) and I'm getting under 100mb r/w

I'm running achi mode

Any idea why my speeds are so low?

Edit: Different port diff cable and were good...now if only Bestbuy didnt charge $20 for a sata cable!


----------



## 033Y5

hi for you guys using fx 8350 on the chivf bios ver 3029 do you have an option to adjust the cpu voltage and not just the cpu offset voltage

thanks in advance


----------



## EkseF

cpu offset voltage is cpu voltage, its simply in mode of adjusting the voltage its either + or - on top of the stock voltage. For example if the stock voltage is 1.2 and you set the offset to + 0.1 you will get 1.3 volts on the cpu


----------



## 033Y5

its changed since bios 2002 i think i had in last (bad because only flashed them at the weekend lol ) is that changed just for the fx cpus


----------



## EkseF

All cpus, I'm running Sempron 145 right now and its on offset also, the option to select Manual Cpu Voltage and Offset was removed, its only offset now.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi for you guys using fx 8350 on the chivf bios ver 3029 do you have an option to adjust the cpu voltage and not just the cpu offset voltage
> thanks in advance


On the non-FX BIOS I had a choice to manual set the voltage or to use an offset for CPU and IIRC, CPU-NB. With 3029 I only have offset


----------



## rquinn19

On 2101 I can choose whether I want to set the voltage or offset.


----------



## 033Y5

does 2101 work with fx 8350 and if it does is it any better then 3029


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> does 2101 work with fx 8350 and if it does is it any better then 3029


Must have either 3027 or 3029. I tried with 2002 (I think that was the version) and my machine refused to post.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> does 2101 work with fx 8350 and if it does is it any better then 3029


That would be a negatory. ASUS lists in the description which BIOS to use. They have the Beta BIOS in the list an it's a 3k series BIOS only.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Steamroller is expected to come to AM3+ platform... so I wonder if our little Crosshair IV motherboard's will once again pull it off and work with them when every1 says that AM3 890FX chipset doesn't support it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Steamroller is expected to come to AM3+ platform... so I wonder if our little Crosshair IV motherboard's will once again pull it off and work with them when every1 says that AM3 890FX chipset doesn't support it


Steamroller better be a true upgrade and not another unlocked core update. Otherwise I will be done with AMD until they get their act together.









~Ceadder


----------



## EkseF

I'm going to stick to AMD in the hopes that my purchases might make a (very) small difference in the future of that company.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Steamroller is expected to come to AM3+ platform... so I wonder if our little Crosshair IV motherboard's will once again pull it off and work with them when every1 says that AM3 890FX chipset doesn't support it


steamroller can only be better than 8350 correct?
im hoping asus will bring out a CH5 Extreme soon im ready to change from CH4 Extreme


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Steamroller is expected to come to AM3+ platform... so I wonder if our little Crosshair IV motherboard's will once again pull it off and work with them when every1 says that AM3 890FX chipset doesn't support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steamroller can only be better than 8350 correct?
> im hoping asus will bring out a CH5 Extreme soon im ready to change from CH4 Extreme
Click to expand...

ASUS isn't going to come out with CVE because they combined both Formula and Extreme on the CVF platform. Probably won't even come out with CVIExtreme when they come out with the CVIFormula package. It wuld be nice but there isn't much room for growth above and beyond the Formula setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> steamroller can only be better than 8350 correct?
> im hoping asus will bring out a CH5 Extreme soon im ready to change from CH4 Extreme


The demand for the CHIVE was so low that they haven't even bothered to provide BIOS updates. High end AMD motherboards have no demand because AMD has not lived up to providing a CPU that can compete with the high end Intel counterparts. If Steamroller actually performs equally with Intels i7 core processors, then a high end mobo might be justifed, right now AMD has the FX processor that is mainstream, not high ened or extreme, so a middle of the road mobo is all that is needed. If Steamroller is just another step up from Vishera, anything like the "extreme' line of mobo's will never be built again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> steamroller can only be better than 8350 correct?
> im hoping asus will bring out a CH5 Extreme soon im ready to change from CH4 Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> The demand for the CHIVE was so low that they haven't even bothered to provide BIOS updates. High end AMD motherboards have no demand because AMD has not lived up to providing a CPU that can compete with the high end Intel counterparts. If Steamroller actually performs equally with Intels i7 core processors, then a high end mobo might be justifed, right now AMD has the FX processor that is mainstream, not high ened or extreme, so a middle of the road mobo is all that is needed. If Steamroller is just another step up from Vishera, anything like the "extreme' line of mobo's will never be built again.
Click to expand...

This is not true either. There will always be a demand for a high end AMD board so long as AMD is producing a Quad Core or better CPU. Crosshair V just combined the best of both Formula and Extreme so it made little sense to produce a board that upped the ante. Especially when everything available is already in use. Dont forget that ASUS, ASRock and MSi are all producing high end AMD boards. Gigabyte isn't far behind producing high end AMD boards.

The problem here isn't that nobody wants to produce a high end board for AMD. The problem was that they had their boards ready for market 6 months before Bulldozer launched. They may slow their production runs in order to prevent having platform with no CPU supported, but ASUS isn't going to halt the RoG platform where AMD is concerned. It just made no sense to combine both on the Crosshair V run and then provide an Extreme platform when it already exists on Crosshair V Formula. Although they do have two options for Crosshair V, but that's with and without their RoG soundcard. That's the extent of an Extreme option for the AMD platform.









~Ceadder


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This is not true either. There will always be a demand for a high end AMD board so long as AMD is producing a Quad Core or better CPU. Crosshair V just combined the best of both Formula and Extreme so it made little sense to produce a board that upped the ante. Especially when everything available is already in use. Dont forget that ASUS, ASRock and MSi are all producing high end AMD boards. Gigabyte isn't far behind producing high end AMD boards.
> The problem here isn't that nobody wants to produce a high end board for AMD. The problem was that they had their boards ready for market 6 months before Bulldozer launched. They may slow their production runs in order to prevent having platform with no CPU supported, but ASUS isn't going to halt the RoG platform where AMD is concerned. It just made no sense to combine both on the Crosshair V run and then provide an Extreme platform when it already exists on Crosshair V Formula. Although they do have two options for Crosshair V, but that's with and without their RoG soundcard. That's the extent of an Extreme option for the AMD platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not to argue, but until they offer a AMD mobo with a quad x16 PCIe bus, you can't call it high end. Right now even finding a real x16,x8,x8,x8 "quad" mobo is down to Gigabyte. That is not a high end motherboard, it is middle of the road.

There is not a single 990FX motherboard that will run two x16 video cards and a x8 raid card, even the GA-990FX-UD7, which claims to be a quad board, only has 42 PCIe lanes and 3 of them are dedicated to the PCIe x1 slots and the one PCI slot, two x16 video cards actaully leave you 7 active lanes, to get quad out of any AMD board forces X8,X8,X8,X8, not very high end.

The CHIVE has 68 active lanes with the Lucid Chip


----------



## EagleOne

Ceadderman, and friends,

im going to stick with asus and just move to the CH5 Z board i dont want there sound card,i have a few other stuff with the z board im sure havent looked yet.
this way i can keep my 8350 and when it comes out steamroller.
im running now my 1000T with my ch4 extreme, it's running very very good, i keep it at 4050 or 4150 mhz most of the time. im freon cooled all the time.
-40c or more.
i just use 1 video card, is the z board the best without the sound card for the 8350 or steamroller?

i almost got the highest end Asrock 890 chipset version but wasnt sure, i keep to asus.

Supercoolin, i under stand what you're saying, my bios is good enough with me the 2002s
im sure right when i get the Z board CH5 Extreme or something better will hit

merry christmas
all the CH people


----------



## Tweeky

The CH4F had the AMD 890FX chip set that supported CrossFire only

Third party software was developed for SLI

The CH4E had the AMD 890FX and Hydra Logix Chipset to support CrossFire and SLI

AMD added SLI support to the AMD 990FX chip set

The CH5F with the AMD 990FX chip set will support CrossFire or SLI

ASUS can't update the BIOS in the CH4E without updating Hydra Logix Chipset

Lucid Hydra Logix no longer provides supports for their chip


----------



## EagleOne

thats the best water cooler i have every seen supercoolin
good job!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This is not true either. There will always be a demand for a high end AMD board so long as AMD is producing a Quad Core or better CPU. Crosshair V just combined the best of both Formula and Extreme so it made little sense to produce a board that upped the ante. Especially when everything available is already in use. Dont forget that ASUS, ASRock and MSi are all producing high end AMD boards. Gigabyte isn't far behind producing high end AMD boards.
> The problem here isn't that nobody wants to produce a high end board for AMD. The problem was that they had their boards ready for market 6 months before Bulldozer launched. They may slow their production runs in order to prevent having platform with no CPU supported, but ASUS isn't going to halt the RoG platform where AMD is concerned. It just made no sense to combine both on the Crosshair V run and then provide an Extreme platform when it already exists on Crosshair V Formula. Although they do have two options for Crosshair V, but that's with and without their RoG soundcard. That's the extent of an Extreme option for the AMD platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to argue, but until they offer a AMD mobo with a quad x16 PCIe bus, you can't call it high end. Right now even finding a real x16,x8,x8,x8 "quad" mobo is down to Gigabyte. That is not a high end motherboard, it is middle of the road.
> 
> There is not a single 990FX motherboard that will run two x16 video cards and a x8 raid card, even the GA-990FX-UD7, which claims to be a quad board, only has 42 PCIe lanes and 3 of them are dedicated to the PCIe x1 slots and the one PCI slot, two x16 video cards actaully leave you 7 active lanes, to get quad out of any AMD board forces X8,X8,X8,X8, not very high end.
> 
> The CHIVE has 68 active lanes with the Lucid Chip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

RoG is high end. I get that some people like Quad SLi, but let's face it if you have the money for Quad SLi youre more likely to have Intel which is Quad SLi capable on most of the high end boards. I have dual 6870 so on my board having TriFire capability IS high end. Not too many AMD boards had or have Quad PCI-e slots. That don't make them less than high end. Crossfire is still limit in some aspects up to 4 GB unless you have the UEFI system. I can still run QuadFire so long as I have dual 7*** GPU cards. Since I don't TriFire is the best I can do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> Ceadderman, and friends,
> 
> im going to stick with asus and just move to the CH5 Z board i dont want there sound card,i have a few other stuff with the z board im sure havent looked yet.
> this way i can keep my 8350 and when it comes out steamroller.
> im running now my 1000T with my ch4 extreme, it's running very very good, i keep it at 4050 or 4150 mhz most of the time. im freon cooled all the time.
> -40c or more.
> i just use 1 video card, is the z board the best without the sound card for the 8350 or steamroller?
> 
> i almost got the highest end Asrock 890 chipset version but wasnt sure, i keep to asus.
> 
> Supercoolin, i under stand what you're saying, my bios is good enough with me the 2002s
> im sure right when i get the Z board CH5 Extreme or something better will hit
> 
> merry christmas
> all the CH people


You can still run FX chips on Crosshair IV but if you already have the CVF-z I don't see the need to go backwards with CIVF. The only real difference between the two for usage is that you cannot use the Power Saver functions on CIVF motherboards where you can with CVF. I wish that CIVF had the UEFI setup. Hopefully when I am ready to move out of CIVF, ASUS and AMD will have something more for me. If not I'll be going with Intel. But it looks like the next Intel will require a new socket so it looks to be a little ways off.









~Ceadder


----------



## EagleOne

pcie 2.0 on ch4e 890 boards, pcie3.0 on 990 boards will the 3.0 be faster if using pcie ssd drives like revo3 ssds ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> pcie 2.0 on ch4e 890 boards, pcie3.0 on 990 boards will the 3.0 be faster if using pcie ssd drives like revo3 ssds ?


PCIE 3.0 isn't on my CHVZ, actually from what I've read AMD isn't due for 3.0 till the 10xx chipset.


----------



## Ajigato

Can someone please confirm this: some of you say that one can't use "power saver" functions with CHIV and 8350. Does this mean that "cool n quiet" isn't functional? That 8350 would always run at its highest speeds, never lowering its clocks and voltages?


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> PCIE 3.0 isn't on my CHVZ, actually from what I've read AMD isn't due for 3.0 till the 10xx chipset.


thanks


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> PCIE 3.0 isn't on my CHVZ, actually from what I've read AMD isn't due for 3.0 till the 10xx chipset.


hows your CH5Z board running compaired to CH4E, everything really good or do you have complaints?


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajigato*
> 
> Can someone please confirm this: some of you say that one can't use "power saver" functions with CHIV and 8350. Does this mean that "cool n quiet" isn't functional? That 8350 would always run at its highest speeds, never lowering its clocks and voltages?


Correct, with the CH4E and the FX-8350, none of the "green functions" such as cool and quiet work correctly. The CPU stays at the same frequency and voltage, the power consumption is driven by the usage. During idle states, you will use 25-30 watts more energy because they don't work, so if you run you system 24/7, you pay 12 cents a KWH, then it will cost you about $2.25 a month extra


----------



## silentsquall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm using the Crosshair Formula IV and on bios 2101. Was about to flash to 3029 but we're on the same page here on thinking that the NEC firmware for the USB 3 port may have issues. I was just looking through MMTool for the device id of the usb3 chipset but couldn't find it. If you could walk me through the process I would appreciate it. I have another thread on the Asus ROG support forums and they want me to upgrade to 3029 with in windows! Talk about taking a risk!
> I will never flash with in Windows. No way!
> Anyhow about which port causes the problem I would say 3 or 4 times usb 3.0 port but not exclusively. Makes me cringe every time I plug in a device though!
> I swear this is the most trouble jinxed board I've ever owned next to my Abit IN9-32X board. Why is it though you have fond memories of the trouble makers?!
> Thanks.
> Edit: My USB3.0 controller is this: NEC uPD720200F1 USB 3.0 Host Controller. That station-driver link has similar sounding firmwares minus the F1 suffix. Still good enough?
> Edit: I get it. The firmware gets updated though an updater utility. Ok,


You should have a program under Renesas electronics that will tell you your current firmware / hardware / driver information called USB 3.0 Host Controller Utility.
I recomend writing any info it provides down.

Personally I would go for it. The updater utility is nicely made and by the manufacturer of the chip.
It wont work if you pick the wrong one (I Tried). As far as I can tell the NEC uPD720200F1 is simply the same chip manufactured by NEC.
You can also look up uPD720200F1 on their website and they classify it under the first generation uPD720200 chip. (You can buy the chips directly from them)
I used Firmware Version 3.0.3.4 pour uPD720200 (Windows 32 & 64bits)
Just unplug all usb stuff except your mouse and keyboard and put them on a 2.0 port.

If you are curious, the uPD720200a is the second generation chip. You don't have it so disregard this firmware (the diffrence between the 2 chips is that the second generation uses 1/5th the amount of power when not in use / good for laptops.)

I have updated for every release of new firmware and it shows better improvement in stability every release.
I also stepped eagleone through it and hes running solid as a rock now.

But be warned that your millage may vary. It's a diffrent board than what we are using. If you run into an emergency situation disable the 3.0 controller in the bios and google google google.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> hows your CH5Z board running compaired to CH4E, everything really good or do you have complaints?


The CHVZ is going through the paces real well so far (rock solid). The only down side so far is the AMD 990 chipset. I had better SSD benchs on the CHIV with the mod bios from spooky lol. Same Raid Rom etc, just lower scores. I will say it's nothing I can feel. Takes a little time to work out the bugs which Asus isn't doing too bad with.

The Digi+ Power Control options are awesome and if that wasn't enough, when you get really board you can always play with the Dram Driving Controls







Seriously, so many new settings.
When/if you ever get board OCing grab a Z and an FX. It's like learning all over again lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> hows your CH5Z board running compaired to CH4E, everything really good or do you have complaints?
> 
> 
> 
> *When/if you ever get board OCing grab a Z and an FX. It's like learning all over again* lol.
Click to expand...

Truth. Even when I've OC'ed on my Crosshair IV Formula successfully in the past, I still find myself looking around dumbfounded when I OC a new CPU. Feeling like a newborn infant making my way round the Performance side of the BIOS.

~Ceadder


----------



## Ajigato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Correct, with the CH4E and the FX-8350, none of the "green functions" such as cool and quiet work correctly. The CPU stays at the same frequency and voltage, the power consumption is driven by the usage. During idle states, you will use 25-30 watts more energy because they don't work, so if you run you system 24/7, you pay 12 cents a KWH, then it will cost you about $2.25 a month extra


Thank you for this information! The cost of extra power doesn't worry me that much, but the extra heat it produces makes me wonder whether I should invest in a new motherboard or not.


----------



## EkseF

I just got my FX-8350 today and just installed it into my Crosshair IV formula, just reset my bios(flashed 3029 few week ago) and all good to go, working very nicely so far!


----------



## 033Y5

what ram u gonna use with it ?
am using corsair xms3 2000mhz 8gb using docp
fsb 250 x 16 multi


----------



## EkseF

For a start im going ot use my existing G.skill set of 6GB and overclock it to the same 2000MHz it was at with my 1090T and see what kind of overclock I get out of the cpu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2619077

Just booted up with 2000MHz ram, no problems







all stock volts, and next overclocking.


----------



## EkseF

Is this normal?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1180049/width/500/height/1000/IMG

Also what is my rated FSB doing at 752MHz?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2619111


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1180049/width/500/height/1000/IMG
> 
> Also what is my rated FSB doing at 752MHz?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2619111


I am going to assume that is a 200mm body fan so yeah if it is, that is normal. That's about what mine runs when I've got mine working.









~Ceadder


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Is this normal?
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1180049/width/500/height/1000/IMG
> Also what is my rated FSB doing at 752MHz?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2619111


mine dropped down to that aswell thats why i asked about what ram
when i set my bios to docp the fsb and multi are 250 x 16 @1.4ish volts and if i try to up the multi a little my rated fsb drops and my nb goes to 2800mhz
so think it might be best to manually overclock to get ram to 2000mhz
anyone else come across this yet


----------



## EkseF

I'm definitely having problems with fx-8350 on crosshair iv formula, explains why it is beta bios and asus says no warranty what so ever for any errors or problems caused by beta bioses.

I'm working to resolve my problems but im not going to post them here until I get them sorted out, so much random stuff going on. And adjust your settings set your HT / NB to 2000 or higher manually by the way.

Also pay close attention to your multipliers on core temp 1.0 rc4 if they start dropping to 7, 17, or any lower number that you have set them to. its not set up properly.

Edit: multipliers above 17 are unstable on Crosshair IV formula. Can overclock with lower multipliers or 17x by increasing FSB to 300 I got 4.5Ghz stable and temps don't go above 60.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620351

I highly recommend every crosshair IV formula owner to double check their overclocks and monitor for multiplier and voltage drops. I was able to play games on 5Ghz but when I stress all cores 100% the multipliers start dropping together with voltages, even if noting is overheating.

Going to leave it at 4,5Ghz, 2000MHz ram, 2122 nb / ht for now.

Probably have to get a new mainboard for any serious overclocking.

APM


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The CHVZ is going through the paces real well so far (rock solid). The only down side so far is the AMD 990 chipset. I had better SSD benchs on the CHIV with the mod bios from spooky lol. Same Raid Rom etc, just lower scores. I will say it's nothing I can feel. Takes a little time to work out the bugs which Asus isn't doing too bad with.
> The Digi+ Power Control options are awesome and if that wasn't enough, when you get really board you can always play with the Dram Driving Controls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, so many new settings.
> When/if you ever get board OCing grab a Z and an FX. It's like learning all over again lol.


good imformation thanks sandman,
got my 8350 FX already, waiting for my Z-board will it boot with the bios on the board?


----------



## The Sandman

Yes it will boot/run fine.
Definitely update to latest bios 1101 and also check Asus site for latest drivers.
I don't run any of the Asus utilities, to many headaches for me lol. I like mine simple and being able to record the min, current and max values. Besides the AI Suite will not show NB temps. I wonder why? Lol.
I recommend HWinfo64 and hide settings you don't want. Much cleaner IMHO plus it plays well with other monitoring utilities unlike the AI Suite utility which are really bothersome that way.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Edit: multipliers above 17 are unstable on Crosshair IV formula. Can overclock with lower multipliers or 17x by increasing FSB to 300 I got 4.5Ghz stable and temps don't go above 60.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620351
> I highly recommend every crosshair IV formula owner to double check their overclocks and monitor for multiplier and voltage drops. I was able to play games on 5Ghz but when I stress all cores 100% the multipliers start dropping together with voltages, even if noting is overheating.
> Going to leave it at 4,5Ghz, 2000MHz ram, 2122 nb / ht for now.
> Probably have to get a new mainboard for any serious overclocking.


What you are experiencing is APM doing its work. Thing is perfectly normal, there is nothing wrong with your motherboard.
You can use AOD or some third part application such as AmdMsrTweaker to disable APM.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> What you are experiencing is APM doing its work. Thing is perfectly normal, there is nothing wrong with your motherboard.
> You can use AOD or some third part application such as AmdMsrTweaker to disable APM.


You must be confused.


----------



## EkseF

That is really sad. Hidden feature under turbocore that can't be enabled or disabled separately. And I have to do this every boot up? That is so sad.

Have to turn on TurboCore and then apply on overdrive, then turn it off and apply again then APM shows in AIDA64 to be disabled, and after thats it.

From the looks of it so far, has to be done after every boot.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> You must be confused.


No. I am trying to help you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> That is really sad. Hidden feature under turbocore that can't be enabled or disabled separately. And I have to do this every boot up? That is so sad.
> Have to turn on TurboCore and then apply on overdrive, then turn it off and apply again then APM shows in AIDA64 to be disabled, and after thats it.
> From the looks of it so far, has to be done after every boot.


What is sad is that Asus chosen to not to give us a decent BIOS. They at least should have included the option to disable APM.

Anyway, do some googling for AmdMsrTweaker or look up the thread dedicated to this tool at the xtremesystems forum.
AmdMsrTweaker is a command line program that you allows to make adjustments to the Bulldozer & Vishera CPUs. You can create a batch file that runs the command "AmdMsrTweaker APM=0" when Windows starts to automatically disable APM.


----------



## EkseF

the download link for the tool at the xtremesystems forum is dead. but I found AMD PSCHECK which I can use to turn it off easier compared to AOD.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Well, finished doing some air testing. If you consider a Kuhler air that is.
> Best I could get in 32M while sticking to a 4ghz limit. It's a nice and efficient board with lots of nice ram settings to play with. I like how easy the bios is to work with in regards to turning of features I don't want.
> 
> This is the best I could get out of it on for a cpu-z validation while sticking to the 1.55v limit.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550222
> Picture of the setup!
> 
> All in all a very solid performing board. Like most ROG boards it can take an ass kicking and just keeps posting! Can't wait to get it nice and cold


Been trying to find out about this, then came across this photo. So it's ok to run a single card in the second PCI-e slot? say a 6670... that has no power cable.

Also, anyone running Windows 8 fine with the Crosshair IV Formula? Cool & Quiet working OK?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> the download link for the tool at the xtremesystems forum is dead. but I found AMD PSCHECK which I can use to turn it off easier compared to AOD.


I have uploaded a copy of AmdMsrTweaker to Bayfiles:
http://bayfiles.com/file/wOib/28dJcl/AmdMsrTweaker.zip
It is not the most reliable file sharing site, but hopefully the file will remain there long enough for you to download it.


----------



## EkseF

Thanks got it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Well, finished doing some air testing. If you consider a Kuhler air that is.
> Best I could get in 32M while sticking to a 4ghz limit. It's a nice and efficient board with lots of nice ram settings to play with. I like how easy the bios is to work with in regards to turning of features I don't want.
> 
> This is the best I could get out of it on for a cpu-z validation while sticking to the 1.55v limit.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550222
> Picture of the setup!
> 
> All in all a very solid performing board. Like most ROG boards it can take an ass kicking and just keeps posting! Can't wait to get it nice and cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to find out about this, then came across this photo. So it's ok to run a single card in the second PCI-e slot? say a 6670... that has no power cable.
> 
> Also, anyone running Windows 8 fine with the Crosshair IV Formula? Cool & Quiet working OK?
Click to expand...

With FX chips "Cool'nQuiet" will not work because it is a "Power Saving" function. Power Saving functions are disabled on FX boards when not running Thubbie or previous architecture CPUs'. The BIOS will not support C'nQ functions when running Bulldozer, Piledriver or Steamroller CPU. Crosshair V supports C'nQ and Crosshair IV does not.









~Ceadder


----------



## vf-

I see. I should have said... I'm only running a 1090t. What about the graphics card in the second PCI-e slot?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I see. I should have said... I'm only running a 1090t. What about the graphics card in the second PCI-e slot?


That's what the GPU fan cage is for but you can modify it should it not fit cleanly inside the cage. I think that it's a 120 fan but since I don't have one of those I cannot rightly say.









~Ceadder


----------



## DrSwizz

@Ceadder:

You must have missed something when trying to set C&Q.
I have had C&Q working when I used a Bulldozer CPU on my C4E.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> @Ceadder:
> 
> You must have missed something when trying to set C&Q.
> I have had C&Q working when I used a Bulldozer CPU on my C4E.


I am pretty sure I haven't. It said in the Beta Bios that CnQ features wouldn't be enabled. This may have changed though and since I have yet to attempt to use an FX CPU in my Formula I couldn't rightly say. I can only give the information as I know it to be. Since the Extreme that I have is currently inoperable I can't even say that there is or isn't a BIOS update past the Beta model. I have to send it in to ASUS to get repaired so I can sell it. I think there is some TIM crumbs in the socket.

So you could be right. I have nothing else to say one way or the other.









~Ceadder


----------



## davidm71

Hi guys,

I was going through 3029 beta and found that its actually bios version 1102 or at least it has 1102 core components in there. Just extract some of the e1-e3 bios modules and load up a hex editor and you'll see version 1102 in there..


----------



## vf-

Since there is no drivers for Windows 8 for the Crosshair IV Formula, am I right in saying I'm getting the feeling that Asus has discontinued it? not that I'm after drivers. Well the X-Fi control panel would be nice under Windows 8... but it feels like the board has been very much left in the dark?


----------



## DrSwizz

Merry Christmas everyone!

I have now done some testing with a FX-8350 on my C4E motherboard.

The basic CnQ does work as it should.









When it comes to overclocking I compared it with a Sabertooth R2.0 board. On the Sabertooth I could quite easily get the CPU stable 4.8GHz. As I increased the CPU voltage it seemed that I could possibly achieve stability at 4.9GHz and 5.0GHz too. On the C4E however I could not get 4.8GHz stable no matter what I tried. I used the very same (custom) water cooling setup, memory, PSU etc when testing both configurations so it definitely is the C4E that is holding back the OC.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Since there is no drivers for Windows 8 for the Crosshair IV Formula, am I right in saying I'm getting the feeling that Asus has discontinued it? not that I'm after drivers. Well the X-Fi control panel would be nice under Windows 8... but it feels like the board has been very much left in the dark?


The windows 7 64bit drivers and the software are the same for vista and windows 8, and they work, just make sure you install the via audio driver first. But don't really need the creative control panel as it isn't really a creative product, it just has a sticker on top of it that says its creative X-fi


----------



## savage1987

Anyone know whether a 6950 and a 6870 will work together on this board?

cheers
sam


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Anyone know whether a 6950 and a 6870 will work together on this board?
> 
> cheers
> sam


As far as I know they will work so long as the GPU Ram does not hit the maximum 4 gigs. You're only hindered by the space in your case.









I have dual 6870 Sapphire Radeon cards. They will both work on this board. I just need to get the 2nd one under water. It's currently topless and sitting patiently in a box.









~Ceadder


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> The windows 7 64bit drivers and the software are the same for vista and windows 8, and they work, just make sure you install the via audio driver first. But don't really need the creative control panel as it isn't really a creative product, it just has a sticker on top of it that says its creative X-fi


I never bothered with the set thats available for download, just using the ones Windows 8 automatically installed. Sound is good even with old 2.1 Altec Lansing speakers from 1998.

There is one thing that troubles me though... when Windows 8 sends the display into standby the CPU temperature seems to rise 4 - 5 degrees. Yet the strange thing is the processor isn't above 1Ghz because Cool & Quiet is active. Once the display has woken up, the temperature always falls back down. So it's not the clocks thats setting it off, nor the voltage. But only happens when the display goes into standby.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Anyone know whether a 6950 and a 6870 will work together on this board?
> cheers
> sam


They will both work but you can't Crossfire them, different core.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Anyone know whether a 6950 and a 6870 will work together on this board?
> cheers
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> They will both work but you can't Crossfire them, different core.
Click to expand...











I'm pretty sure you can Crossfire 6870 and 6950. Remember you can Crossfire one series up or down. So if you have 6870 you can Crossfire to 6950 or 6770. I do not think that you can Crossfire 6970 however. Which would be where you may be confused.

~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

I am not confused, it's quite easy to gather the source of with what can you crossfire.
Just google crossfire chart and you'll get loads of pictures showing what can be crossfired with what coming straight from AMD.

Either way here is the chart, it's all about the chip inside...
Barts can only be crossfired with Barts and Cayman can only be crossfired with Cayman.
Pretty simple...

Also people like to think that the card's will downclock to the lowest clocked card, this is a lie regarding AMD. They will both work at their specified speed, but they will have different GPU usage % thanks to the different speed they have.


----------



## savage1987

So will I see solid gains from running 2 cards, enough to be worth any hassles getting it up and running, compatibility with games, etc?

I had two 6870s but one of them was stuffed from the get-go so MSI sent me a 6950 instead, even though I TOLD them it was in Crossfire so please don't send me something that doesn't work


----------



## Rains

Reading some reviews on this board (Formula) and also the SaberTooth. I can't help but wonder ... aesthetics aside, is there really a benefit to justify the $50 dollar difference? I mean, future plans would include crossfire and a 5Ghz (hopeful) OC.

Is there a benefit to the Crosshair board over the SaberTooth?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> So will I see solid gains from running 2 cards, enough to be worth any hassles getting it up and running, compatibility with games, etc?
> I had two 6870s but one of them was stuffed from the get-go so MSI sent me a 6950 instead, even though I TOLD them it was in Crossfire so please don't send me something that doesn't work


You can't crossfire them... I'm sorry mate. Best thing to try and do now is sell the 6870 and try to get a used 6950 if you wish to keep crossfire.
Or sell both and the money you get from them should be enough for a 787.

Edit: I meant a 7870 graphics card... not a Boeing 787


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> So will I see solid gains from running 2 cards, enough to be worth any hassles getting it up and running, compatibility with games, etc?
> 
> I had two 6870s but one of them was stuffed from the get-go so MSI sent me a 6950 instead, even though I TOLD them it was in Crossfire so please don't send me something that doesn't work


I would just contact them and tell them that you cannot use the 6950 since it's a different Core as explained. Pretty messed up that they sent you an incompatible card after you explained that your 6870 was in Crossfire.









~Ceadder


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> You can't crossfire them... I'm sorry mate. Best thing to try and do now is sell the 6870 and try to get a used 6950 if you wish to keep crossfire.
> Or sell both and the money you get from them should be enough for a 787.
> Edit: I meant a 7870 graphics card... not a Boeing 787


haha Damn, I really wanted a Boeing and you got me all excited. I'm not sure crossfire is worth the pain of setup that a lot of people report, although my big case looks so empty without it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I would just contact them and tell them that you cannot use the 6950 since it's a different Core as explained. Pretty messed up that they sent you an incompatible card after you explained that your 6870 was in Crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


After how long it took to RMA it I'm not going back through it all again









It's a big blameshift at the moment, the shop I sent it back to for testing sent it off to MSI and said they had no control over what MSI sent back. Unless there's hope for a neat and quick resolution direct from MSI (I don't like my chances) I'm going to stick with running the single 6950. If anyone here is familiar with the issues I was having with Crossfire in the first place (didn't work, just caused me headaches for 2yrs) it's still an upgrade because effectively I only ever had a single 6870 running.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> You can't crossfire them... I'm sorry mate. Best thing to try and do now is sell the 6870 and try to get a used 6950 if you wish to keep crossfire.
> Or sell both and the money you get from them should be enough for a 787.
> Edit: I meant a 7870 graphics card... not a Boeing 787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha Damn, I really wanted a Boeing and you got me all excited. I'm not sure crossfire is worth the pain of setup that a lot of people report, although my big case looks so empty without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I would just contact them and tell them that you cannot use the 6950 since it's a different Core as explained. Pretty messed up that they sent you an incompatible card after you explained that your 6870 was in Crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After how long it took to RMA it I'm not going back through it all again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big blameshift at the moment, the shop I sent it back to for testing sent it off to MSI and said they had no control over what MSI sent back. Unless there's hope for a neat and quick resolution direct from MSI (I don't like my chances) I'm going to stick with running the single 6950. If anyone here is familiar with the issues I was having with Crossfire in the first place (didn't work, just caused me headaches for 2yrs) it's still an upgrade because effectively I only ever had a single 6870 running.
Click to expand...

You could always trade for a 6870. If I only had one I would trade you for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Problame

My new rig's finally built. First time boot with a sempron (to get the 3027 BIOS for the FX-8350) gave some trouble tho











After resetting a couple of times it booted without a problem and the BIOS updated to 3027 succesfully. Switched CPU to the FX-8350 and installed the Corsair H60 2013 edition. Test running soon after


----------



## savage1987

Nice colour theming









Did you sleeve that cabling or buy it like that? (I can't tell what your PSU is from the pic)


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Nice colour theming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you sleeve that cabling or buy it like that? (I can't tell what your PSU is from the pic)


It's a EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G Gold. It's decent value for money since it's fully modular, pre-sleeved, gold certified and has 5 year warranty (EU). Only downside i've seen so far is the big handle on the back, but I don't want to void the warranty by removing it









I'm replacing the sidewindow for a full plexiglass and the 2 front intake fans for higher RPM ones for more air intake coming weekend.


----------



## Problame

I noticed the FX-8350 is off stock with all BIOS options are on auto, the system's running fine tho. Can anyone confirm if this is normal?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> I noticed the FX-8350 is off stock with all BIOS options are on auto, the system's running fine tho. Can anyone confirm if this is normal?


looks ok to me, as long as you have the head room with heat it will "Turbo" to 4.1ghz on all cores, single threaded will jump to 4.2 ( although in in windows 8 i very rarely saw it do that )


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks ok to me, as long as you have the head room with heat it will "Turbo" to 4.1ghz on all cores, single threaded will jump to 4.2 ( although in in widows 8 i very rarely saw it do that )


No heavy load/benching yet but the rig's idling around 28c so that's probably the case then. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## savage1987

So is this 8350 actually better in real-world performance (particularly gaming!) than a [email protected]? Just thinking about what I want to _end up withh_ on my CH IV F...


----------



## EkseF

gaming does depend more on your video card, I don't know if you would notice any difference with a new cpu and a old 6870 edit: oh its crossfire. hmmm


----------



## savage1987

oh yeah i need to update that... running a single 6950 now since MSI sent me one of those back instead when I RMA'd a dud 6870.

I was thinking 8350 + 7870 or something along those lines though, since according to 3dmark's listings a 955+7870 is not that far ahead of what i have now.....????


----------



## 033Y5

anyone else getting really bad trottling with there fx 8350 on the crosshair iv formula temps are ok not going or 52c


----------



## EkseF

Yeah its APM you have to disable it if your overclocking. I had such problems some pages ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> oh yeah i need to update that... running a single 6950 now since MSI sent me one of those back instead when I RMA'd a dud 6870.
> I was thinking 8350 + 7870 or something along those lines though, since according to 3dmark's listings a 955+7870 is not that far ahead of what i have now.....????


Fx-6300 would be the cheaper choice from what I've been told its only few Frames difference between FX-83xx when in single gpu config.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Yeah its APM you have to disable it if your overclocking. I had such problems some pages ago


what did you do to solve that and are you get a voltage fluxuation my is about 0.1 drop from 1.41 to about 1.3 with llc on 100%


----------



## savage1987

Well that's a money saver already but is it going to be much different to my existing [email protected]? Or am I better off keeping the 955 / 6950 and building another rig, i5 or something on a different socket altogether? Maybe something like this one, but for me to keep this time


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> what did you do to solve that and are you get a voltage fluxuation my is about 0.1 drop from 1.41 to about 1.3 with llc on 100%


since the poor bios does not have the option to disable APM you have to use a 3rd party program, like AMD overdrive or AMD MSR TWEAKER
http://bayfiles.com/file/wOib/28dJcl/AmdMsrTweaker.zip

more info
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277724-New-tool-AmdMsrTweaker
Quote:


> AmdMsrTweaker APM=0
> => disables Application Power Management (TDP limiting) for Bulldozer (use 1 to enable it)


so extract the file anywhre, open command prompt, go to its directory and enter AmdMsrTweaker APM=0 check if your problem is solved. Now it might not be if you have other power save features enabled in bios, that you shouldn't have if your overclocking.

you need to do that every boot since the bios doesn't have the option to disable it.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Well that's a money saver already but is it going to be much different to my existing [email protected]? Or am I better off keeping the 955 / 6950 and building another rig, i5 or something on a different socket altogether? Maybe something like this one, but for me to keep this time


ah... thats your choice. I got the FX-8350 since I still could get someone to buy my 1090T for 100 € so the upgrade for me cost 104 € ....

edit: note that im gaming on a 30" - 2560x1600 if I was on a lower ress I wouldn't need the latest stuff.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> since the poor bios does not have the option to disable APM you have to use a 3rd party program, like AMD overdrive or AMD MSR TWEAKER
> http://bayfiles.com/file/wOib/28dJcl/AmdMsrTweaker.zip
> more info
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277724-New-tool-AmdMsrTweaker
> so extract the file anywhre, open command prompt, go to its directory and enter AmdMsrTweaker APM=0 check if your problem is solved. Now it might not be if you have other power save features enabled in bios, that you shouldn't have if your overclocking.
> you need to do that every boot since the bios doesn't have the option to disable it.


thank you very much will try this in about an hour at work now will post back when tried it

does that help with the voltage flux aswell


----------



## EkseF

In my case atleast yes, I can't be 100% sure about your case. I used to see huge voltage drops while under stress.


----------



## 033Y5

so extract the file anywhere, open command prompt, go to its directory and enter AmdMsrTweaker APM=0

i have downloaded the file but not sure what am doing with it in command prompt


----------



## EkseF

Right, lets say you extract it to your desktop, so open command prompt. I have the x64 version so here is what I would do.

Windows key + r
in the run menu write cmd and hit ok
on the cmd window open your desktop with cd desktop (hit enter)
open the folder, cd x64 (hit enter)

write dir and hit enter
here is what I see

Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 5216-A486

Directory of C:\Users\Niko\Desktop\x64

31.12.2012 16:33
.
31.12.2012 16:33
..
31.12.2012 16:33 176 128 AmdMsrTweaker.exe
31.12.2012 16:33 62 976 WinRing0x64.dll
31.12.2012 16:33 14 544 WinRing0x64.sys
3 File(s) 253 648 bytes
2 Dir(s) 57 629 372 416 bytes free

so now I would write AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0 and hit enter

thats it, APM is disabled, check if your problem is solved.



You can use AIDA64 to check if APM is disabled or enabled.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Right, lets say you extract it to your desktop, so open command prompt. I have the x64 version so here is what I would do.
> Windows key + r
> in the run menu write cmd and hit ok
> on the cmd window open your desktop with cd desktop (hit enter)
> open the folder, cd x64 (hit enter)
> write dir and hit enter
> here is what I see
> Volume in drive C has no label.
> Volume Serial Number is 5216-A486
> Directory of C:\Users\Niko\Desktop\x64
> 31.12.2012 16:33
> .
> 31.12.2012 16:33
> ..
> 31.12.2012 16:33 176 128 AmdMsrTweaker.exe
> 31.12.2012 16:33 62 976 WinRing0x64.dll
> 31.12.2012 16:33 14 544 WinRing0x64.sys
> 3 File(s) 253 648 bytes
> 2 Dir(s) 57 629 372 416 bytes free
> so now I would write AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0 and hit enter
> thats it, APM is disabled, check if your problem is solved.
> 
> You can use AIDA64 to check if APM is disabled or enabled.


thank you very much seems to have done the job so far will keep clocking and post results when i hit max stable


----------



## predator06

Hi all

I want to change my phenom x4 965 by a fx 8350, on my crosshair formula IV motherboard. Therefore i didn't speak very well english so i want to be sure to have understand everything.

If i flash my motherborad with the 3029 bios, i could use Fx 8350. And i will have to disable apm option.
After that, It will work at stock speed without danger for my motherboard.

Is it correct ?
Could i meet any other problems ?

Thanks


----------



## EkseF

Disable APM only if overclocking. If you use stock speed then no need.

only update bios 3029 for stock


----------



## predator06

If i want to OC, i have to use 3027 bios ?


----------



## EkseF

No, for overclock disable APM with the program posted here.

overclocking works with 3029 but no option to turn off APM. (with any version)


----------



## predator06

Ok thanks









I will post here when i have received my fx 8350


----------



## killbom

First post (yey)

I've got a CHIVF motherboard, recently decided to upgrade to the FX 8350 as it seemed to be working alright.

After updating the BIOS to 3029 everything seemed fine, i boot into windows and decide to check if it's stable. The computer reebots after a couple seconds in OCCT. Weird, i thought. Decided to play Battlefield 3 (OOH SO SMOOTH IT IS NOW). After about 4 minutes the screen went RED and the computer rebooted.

Also i have
2 x HD 6950
Formula IV
Corsair memory (2 kits of these: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5305609/corsair-8gb-2x4096mb-cl9-1333mhz-xms3)
A couple of disks
PSU - Corsair TX650


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> First post (yey)
> I've got a CHIVF motherboard, recently decided to upgrade to the FX 8350 as it seemed to be working alright.
> After updating the BIOS to 3029 everything seemed fine, i boot into windows and decide to check if it's stable. The computer reebots after a couple seconds in OCCT. Weird, i thought. Decided to play Battlefield 3 (OOH SO SMOOTH IT IS NOW). After about 4 minutes the screen went RED and the computer rebooted.
> Also i have
> 2 x HD 6950
> Formula IV
> Corsair memory (2 kits of these: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5305609/corsair-8gb-2x4096mb-cl9-1333mhz-xms3)
> A couple of disks
> PSU - Corsair TX650


You need to check the memory. The 8350 might not like that low speed mem stick, I would upgrade to at least a 1866Mhz, 9-9-9-28


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> First post (yey)
> I've got a CHIVF motherboard, recently decided to upgrade to the FX 8350 as it seemed to be working alright.
> After updating the BIOS to 3029 everything seemed fine, i boot into windows and decide to check if it's stable. The computer reebots after a couple seconds in OCCT. Weird, i thought. Decided to play Battlefield 3 (OOH SO SMOOTH IT IS NOW). After about 4 minutes the screen went RED and the computer rebooted.
> Also i have
> 2 x HD 6950
> Formula IV
> Corsair memory (2 kits of these: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5305609/corsair-8gb-2x4096mb-cl9-1333mhz-xms3)
> A couple of disks
> PSU - Corsair TX650


is everything at stock?
what are temps like?


----------



## 033Y5

anyone else with chivf, fx 8350 and a hydro h100 noticed a fluxuation in pump/cpu fan speed mind keeps changing and have seen it as low as 1100rpm in cpuid hwmonitor could this be the pump on its way out or software reporting back wrong or a bios or voltage problem only notice its changed after gaming


----------



## killbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> is everything at stock?
> what are temps like?


Everything was stock, temps are fine. Got the Kühler 620 with a push pull configuration.

I'm gonna try again NOW, with som tips from Gen (Disable cool'n'quit, turbo, etc) Reporting back asap!


----------



## killbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> You need to check the memory. The 8350 might not like that low speed mem stick, I would upgrade to at least a 1866Mhz, 9-9-9-28


What? Can the memory be too slow if the cpu is running at stock speeds? :/


----------



## 033Y5

is the cpu throttling and have you tried just 2 stick or 1 stick of ram and maybe just one graphics card


----------



## killbom

After disabling stuff like cool'n'quiet etc i can now run Cinebench (5.77 pts)

Now for some light oc


----------



## killbom

Bluescreen on boot if i go anything over 4.2 GHz...

Should i try removing 2 memory sticks?


----------



## killbom

Everything solved!


----------



## savage1987

What was the issue in the end?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> First post (yey)
> I've got a CHIVF motherboard, recently decided to upgrade to the FX 8350 as it seemed to be working alright.
> After updating the BIOS to 3029 everything seemed fine, i boot into windows and decide to check if it's stable. The computer reebots after a couple seconds in OCCT. Weird, i thought. Decided to play Battlefield 3 (OOH SO SMOOTH IT IS NOW). After about 4 minutes the screen went RED and the computer rebooted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Also I haz
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x HD 6950
> Formula IV
> Corsair memory (2 kits of these: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5305609/corsair-8gb-2x4096mb-cl9-1333mhz-xms3)
> A couple of disks
> PSU - Corsair TX650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to check the memory. The 8350 might not like that low speed mem stick, I would upgrade to at least a 1866Mhz, 9-9-9-28
Click to expand...

Actually Tiny Tom Logan stated that no matter what he did he could not get Piledriver past 1866 regardless of OC on his testboard when he reviewed. Even 1866 was difficult to achieve for whatever reason. Maybe the IMC is not capable of overclocking even when running faster RAM or something. It's one of the reasons I am hesitant to plonk the funds down on the new CPUs' and sticking with 1100T. That and being away from my system. At least I'll have a new 1100T waiting for me when I finally make it back. AMD honored my RMA and shipped the new one back. Should be there sometime this week.









Well anyway, unless AMD tweeked the IMC on the die, I would not expect to run faster than 1600 series RAM. Of course you could always plonk the funds down for 2000(Max capable RAM for the Crosshair IV) series, but I wouldn't because the newer Enthusiast Boards are capable of so much more. Throwing money into 2000 would be like throwing money into 1333 RAM unless of course you're on your final desktop platform.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> What was the issue in the end?


This. Is the system 24/7 stable @ Load?









Happy New Year All.









~Ceadder


----------



## sketchiey

If anyone is interested I am selling my Asus Crosshair IV extreme. I would like to sell it with the processor and ram. The only overclocking I have done with this board is adjusted the multiplier, didn't even adjust the voltages. This was way more board than I needed, I bought the board brand new from newegg along with the processor and ram. This board was barely used to it's potential, the only reason I bought was for the tri sli setup. The processor is a AMD 975 BE, and the ram is corsair dominator 1600, 16 gigs. I figured I would try to sell on it here 1st before I put it on ebay or craigslist. I still have all the original packaging for everything and it was all very well maintained. I can give your more info on the ram if needed. Make me a reasonable offer, will not ship overseas unless you are willing to pay for it. I can also upload pics. I just pulled it out of my on last saturday, I also have a Rosewill Thor V.2 if anyone is interested in that. I put my new build back into my silverstone raven RV-01. The reason why I am selling is that I decided to do a intel ivy bridge build 3570k, msi z77 mpower board, avexir mpower ram, galaxy gtx 660 gc 3gig card. Anyway if anyone is interested just let me know


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketchiey*
> 
> If anyone is interested I am selling my Asus Crosshair IV extreme. I would like to sell it with the processor and ram. The only overclocking I have done with this board is adjusted the multiplier, didn't even adjust the voltages. *This was way more board than I needed*, I bought the board brand new from newegg along with the processor and ram. This board was barely used to it's potential, the only reason I bought was for the tri sli setup. The processor is a AMD 975 BE, and the ram is corsair dominator 1600, 16 gigs. I figured I would try to sell on it here 1st before I put it on ebay or craigslist. I still have all the original packaging for everything and it was all very well maintained. I can give your more info on the ram if needed. Make me a reasonable offer, will not ship overseas unless you are willing to pay for it. I can also upload pics. I just pulled it out of my on last saturday, I also have a Rosewill Thor V.2 if anyone is interested in that. I put my new build back into my silverstone raven RV-01. The reason why I am selling is that I decided to do a intel ivy bridge build 3570k, *msi z77 mpower board*, avexir mpower ram, galaxy gtx 660 gc 3gig card. Anyway if anyone is interested just let me know


hahaha^

You know I would love to buy this from you but shipping to Australia would be a pain, not to mention expensive









Good luck with sale!


----------



## sketchiey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> hahaha^
> You know I would love to buy this from you but shipping to Australia would be a pain, not to mention expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with sale!


I checked on international shipping, with customs and what not it would be around 50 bucks, if you wanted the case it would probably be around 75


----------



## savage1987

Thanks for checking that out, but you're probably better off advertising them elsewhere than having me lowball you like a champ









Throw it in the trading forum they'll go pretty quick! Similar setup to what I've already got but more RAM / extreme instead of F, if we're being honest I'd really only need this to build another system and I'm not quite ready to do that yet. Also think it should be Ivy Bridge when I do.


----------



## savage1987

Figured someone here might know:

I have a set of Corsair RAM (8GB 1600) spare because it disagreed with a previous build.

It's not on the QVL for the CH IV F, but what are the chances of it working? Any risks or am I OK to just pop it in and see what happens? It should clear the NH-D14 according to Noctua's specs.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Figured someone here might know:
> I have a set of Corsair RAM (8GB 1600) spare because it disagreed with a previous build.
> It's not on the QVL for the CH IV F, but what are the chances of it working? Any risks or am I OK to just pop it in and see what happens? It should clear the NH-D14 according to Noctua's specs.


should be fine i have used 4 different kits of ram on my chivf and i dont think any are on the list 2 of the kits are corsair 2x4gb xms3 1333 cl9 and 2x4gb xms3 2000 cl9 others where crucial ballistix

plus only one way to find out:thumb:


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ I have the standard Dominator 2x8GB kit on my CIVF running 1600 in D.O.C.P. mode. It's not running atm cause I hadda RMA my 1100T but when I get back and fire it up I have to run it a tad longer in order to run it at stock settings. I had to widen the lanes to get them to run at 1600 otherwise I would be running them at 9-9-9-24. Right now the settings were 10-10-10-30 to get them to 1600. For those interested in maxxing out their RAM in two slots.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketchiey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> hahaha^
> You know I would love to buy this from you but shipping to Australia would be a pain, not to mention expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with sale!
> 
> 
> 
> I checked on international shipping, with customs and what not it would be around 50 bucks, if you wanted the case it would probably be around 75
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Thanks for checking that out, but you're probably better off advertising them elsewhere than having me lowball you like a champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw it in the trading forum they'll go pretty quick! Similar setup to what I've already got but more RAM / extreme instead of F, if we're being honest I'd really only need this to build another system and I'm not quite ready to do that yet. Also think it should be Ivy Bridge when I do.


Sadly, we cannot sell here and to list in Marketplace you have to have 35 Rep. If I had the funds I would be all over this deal like stink on poo and wish I could low ball like a champ too. Try Craigslist, eBay or possibly get a trusted member to throw it up in marketplace for you. If you try the Latter option, that member must have it in hand to list it. Just a heads up FYI an all. GLWS.









~Ceadder


----------



## savage1987

Thanks guys I'll see if I can get it to run the XMS3 later on









Just started to get annoying memory warnings for the first time, playing Skyrim of all games, with a whole lot of high def mods applied and tweaked a fair bit.

Hopefully my system likes them better than the Pro4-M did


----------



## litehand

Hey everyone! I'm currently looking for the ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula Full Board Cooling Block, but having some serious issues locating where to buy one. I'd much rather have the full board block if possible but i have found the Northbridge and Soutbridge waterblocks but was hoping maybe someone here would be able to ponit me in the right direction for the full board block?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litehand*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm currently looking for the ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula Full Board Cooling Block, but having some serious issues locating where to buy one. I'd much rather have the full board block if possible but i have found the Northbridge and Soutbridge waterblocks but was hoping maybe someone here would be able to ponit me in the right direction for the full board block?


Try eBay and try the marketplace. I think that you may still be able to get one from EK if you cannot find one here in the States. You can also try AquaTuning.com or DazMode.com









Good luck with your search.









~Ceadder


----------



## killbom

Too low voltage. Adjusting it 2 steps up made it rock solid 24/7 - even at 4,5 GHz


----------



## EkseF

Anyone ever had any issues with the 2nd pci slot? its the 2nd or 3rd time when I attach a card to that slot that I get a "This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)"


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Anyone ever had any issues with the 2nd pci slot? its the 2nd or 3rd time when I attach a card to that slot that I get a "This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)"


Are you sure you have the card inserted properly or that it is a PCI card? I'm not doubting you but since you didn't give us this information it's difficult to tell exactly what this issue could be. I've never had this problem come up though.









~Ceadder


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Are you sure you have the card inserted properly or that it is a PCI card? I'm not doubting you but since you didn't give us this information it's difficult to tell exactly what this issue could be. I've never had this problem come up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Eh, what do you think I would stick into a PCI slot? My Dong?

D link wireless card, this has happened before, I got it to work by removing the card, re attaching it without a screw, booting up, it worked, then I attached the screw carefully so it wouldn't pull out the other end of the card even 1 mm.

I assume that has been the problem for the 3rd time.


----------



## killbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Figured someone here might know:
> 
> I have a set of Corsair RAM (8GB 1600) spare because it disagreed with a previous build.
> 
> It's not on the QVL for the CH IV F, but what are the chances of it working? Any risks or am I OK to just pop it in and see what happens? It should clear the NH-D14 according to Noctua's specs.


Do you have the exact name, I've also got 1600 Corsair sticks, wich are working fine. They are 4 GB per stick.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Eh, what do you think I would stick into a PCI slot? My Dong?


He was only trying to help, there are people that buy enthusiast range components that still slip up on things like that. You're clearly doing something wrong anyway as 1mm is a mile when you are talking about tolerances for this sort of thing. Maybe used the wrong MB stand off on one of the case mounts causing it to not be perfectly flat? The card shouldn't 'rock' when you tighten the mounting screw, have you looked for a tiny bit of debris that the card could be pivoting on? If it works sometimes, at least you know it's a physical problem that you can fix and probably not something wrong inside a chip or something. Will your dong fit into a PCI slot? lol


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> He was only trying to help, there are people that buy enthusiast range components that still slip up on things like that. You're clearly doing something wrong anyway as 1mm is a mile when you are talking about tolerances for this sort of thing. Maybe used the wrong MB stand off on one of the case mounts causing it to not be perfectly flat? The card shouldn't 'rock' when you tighten the mounting screw, have you looked for a tiny bit of debris that the card could be pivoting on? If it works sometimes, at least you know it's a physical problem that you can fix and probably not something wrong inside a chip or something. Will your dong fit into a PCI slot? lol


nice first post.


----------



## james111333

I'll edit it for you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions James


----------



## EkseF

I hope my dong comment didn't offend you (ceadderman)

I don't think anyone in their right mind would attempt to insert something else than a pci card into a pci slot, as other cards would not fit and function at all, the fact that I'm able to boot up the machine and I get code 12 should be enough indication that I'm actually using a pci card in a pci slot since I mentioned pci in my post.

Also the motherboard stand offs, I'm not aware of any case manufacturer today that would provide their cases with different sized standoffs, I recall seeing them in the past over 10 years ago but all the cases ive owned after 2005 have came with same height stand offs.

I think it is a little bit of a language barrier on the case of 1mm, that seemed like a good way to express myself at the time but it seems james got it the wrong way. I mean the card appeared to move slightly in the slot, and I'm talking not even 1mm, very little, that might have caused the code 12, or then the contacts are dirty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I hope my dong comment didn't offend you (ceadderman)
> 
> I don't think anyone in their right mind would attempt to insert something else than a pci card into a pci slot, as other cards would not fit and function at all, the fact that I'm able to boot up the machine and I get code 12 should be enough indication that I'm actually using a pci card in a pci slot since I mentioned pci in my post.
> 
> Also the motherboard stand offs, I'm not aware of any case manufacturer today that would provide their cases with different sized standoffs, I recall seeing them in the past over 10 years ago but all the cases ive owned after 2005 have came with same height stand offs.
> 
> I think it is a little bit of a language barrier on the case of 1mm, that seemed like a good way to express myself at the time but it seems james got it the wrong way. I mean the card appeared to move slightly in the slot, and I'm talking not even 1mm, very little, that might have caused the code 12, or then the contacts are dirty.


No offense taken.









But let's put this in the correct context...

On the Formula and the Extreme there are 2 types of slots.

PCI-e and PCI. Not trying to be anal retentive here in the least bit but if you haven't given the correct term and given us the Card information(apologies for my ignorance regarding your specs) how can anyone be sure what exactly your issue is?

But I would suggest that if your GPU is not mating up well with the PCI *slot*(I'm assuming that this is what you were initially referring to) then get yourself some glass washers and put one under all your standoffs. This is not a Mainboard issue, but rather a Case issue. With the automated factory manufacturing process, not all cases come off the line True. There may be as much as a 2mm fluctuation of tolerance. I've seen this complaint before about some of the more recent HAF cases over the last 6 months.









I always err on the side of caution when people have an issue and I'm not sure exactly what that issue is from lack of information.

I got enough drama goin on in my life atm, so I'm not gonna get booty hurt over a smart alec retort. Life is too short. Hope this input helps you get your system up and running.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Methylene

gonna pop this into my chiv in due time


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methylene*
> 
> 
> 
> gonna pop this into my chiv in due time


Love these cans, I see it must be a 8320 since my can says 8350 on the top.


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-cpu-fx-8300-piledriver,20051.html


----------



## bobo99

After being on my old 955 @ 4.0 I couldn't resist upgrading to this. Cost effective upgrade for decent performance gains. Running on custom water loop.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobo99*
> 
> After being on my old 955 @ 4.0 I couldn't resist upgrading to this. Cost effective upgrade for decent performance gains. Running on custom water loop.


That looks really nice.























Could you give us your specs and possibly some benches. Also would you mind sharing your bios settings and tweaks?


----------



## bobo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> That looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give us your specs and possibly some benches. Also would you mind sharing your bios settings and tweaks?


Sure thing. What benchmarks would you like to see?


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobo99*
> 
> Sure thing. What benchmarks would you like to see?


Benches of cinebench 3d/pc mark vantage would be cool. I am also interested to know if you have had to do any tweaking when you get into windows to stop cool n quiet or any type of throttling. I see that your max temp in your screen shot was 63degrees. Was that from prime or intel burntest or anything? My 1045t sits quite happily at 4.1ghz so am wondering the viability of upgrading. Or even if there is really an upgrade path without switching out the crosshair iv. Have you had any problems with the beta bios?

Also what water cooling are you using as I am trying to get a handle on whether my swiftech apogee drive would cope.

Sorry for so many questions


----------



## bobo99

Hey no problem. When I heard that I could upgrade this on my "old" board, I wanted to dig everything up that I could.

4.9 GHz is stable sort of. The 8th core always fails blend, but is fine for BOINC and games.
5Ghz is "windows" stable, and on BOINC, but hard fails on blend test.

I just realized during these tests I've had CPU Spread Spectrum on "AUTO" and turbo core to auto.. will try and stabilize at 5Ghz.

The 5870 I have is overclocked to 1.005 Ghz @ 1.35V. When BOINC'ing at full load (CPU @ 4.9) I am drawing 600W system according to the kill-a-watt.
Running just Prime95 is 420W @ 5.0Ghz

Cooling is a custom loop, swiftech 255 pump, 360 rad, apogee xt, 5870 overclocked, 240 rad, and 8 fans across those two. The temperatures peaked at 63 during blend.. However I wasn't handling RAM and other things correctly.. I think 5Ghz will be attainable with reasonable temps. Will post back when I manage that.

On the topic of Cool N Quiet, yes. I had to download "AMDMsrTweaker", and run the batch file to turn off APM, this stops random throttling. When you download the program, run a batch file at every startup with: AmdMsrTweaker APM=0

Only problem with the beta bios is AHCI doesnt work for me. I have to use IDE. I also didn't do a fresh install when I reflashed the bios, so maybe there are some issues there.

3DMark Link for 5.0GHz run. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5721791
I'm coming from a 955 BE @ 4Ghz. There are notable improvements in video encoding and minor improvements in games. In some handbrake DVD encodes I get upwards of 400FPS.

*4.9GHZ*

*5.0GHz and 4.9 Ghz (both are displayed)*









*5.0GHZ*


----------



## cb750rob

Excellent Stuff! Thank you for taking the time to post !

And I love the bios shots







Really digging the periodic table stuck to the wall in the background You have to be a science student.

Interesting about the ahci not working, I wonder if others have had that problem.

Would it be too much to ask for a pc mark vantage test as well. Would be nice to get an idea of general pc usage as well as the gaming side of things?

My 1045t gives me between 7 and 7.36 in cinebench depending on how hard I am pushing it.
Here are some other pics for reference. - Don't know if you have any other screenies to compare.







You say you have an apogee xt cpu cooler. I think that has the same base plate as my apogee 350 drive but mine has pump integrated so is maybe not as efficient, so I wonder if it would really be worth the hassle of upgrading and maybe having to upgrade anything else on the cooling side.

Thanks again for the pics especially the bios shots. People find that stuff usefull when shooting for overclocks..... Well I do anyway,


----------



## bobo99

All benches ran at 5Ghz. I can't get prime95 to stay stable, but it runs everything else just fine.

As you can see from the wprime benchmark some things are even a little slower.. really depends on how the application is built.

PC Mark Vantage. Link http://www.3dmark.com/pcmv/524479


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> Do you have the exact name, I've also got 1600 Corsair sticks, wich are working fine. They are 4 GB per stick.


Sorry I missed this post - the name was in the link I gave, anyway they are Corxair XMS3... CMX8GX3M2B1600C9

Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS FTP site is up

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, first post on the forums.

Just picked up a Crosshair IV Extreme for 120 bucks..

Love this thing, had a M4A87TD Evo, and this just blows it away..

Currently using a 1055T at 4.3ghz and using gskill 1866 ram oced to 2100mhz.

Im going to be getting a 8350 soon and was thinking of getting some faster ram.. Just wondering if I got some 2400mhz ram, if it would work on this board, or what you guys might suggest for ram for it? I know myn works just fine but I want faster and well i love OCing and want to see what i can really do, so thats why i want to get some higher rated ram and take that maybe to 2600 or higher.

Thanks guys. I will post all my specs later, tried to do it but there was a error when i submitted..


----------



## bratdalton

Hi guys, first post on the forums too









My FX8350 works superbly on CHIVE, with 3027 bios. I got 5 ghz without problems, memory 1700, no problems with raid or crossfire. In games noticeable difference in smootheness ( before was phenom [email protected] ). Funny thing, when bus is more then 220 mhz, windows see only 4 cores. Somebody mention that here a few pages back, thanks for that, it was save me a bit of work.

sorry for my english, its not my native language


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Does anyone know if this ram would work at all on the CH4E even if its under the recommended speed?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, first post on the forums.
> 
> Just picked up a Crosshair IV Extreme for 120 bucks..
> 
> Love this thing, had a M4A87TD Evo, and this just blows it away..
> 
> Currently using a 1055T at 4.3ghz and using gskill 1866 ram oced to 2100mhz.
> 
> Im going to be getting a 8350 soon and was thinking of getting some faster ram.. Just wondering if I got some 2400mhz ram, if it would work on this board, or what you guys might suggest for ram for it? I know myn works just fine but I want faster and well i love OCing and want to see what i can really do, so thats why i want to get some higher rated ram and take that maybe to 2600 or higher.
> 
> Thanks guys. I will post all my specs later, tried to do it but there was a error when i submitted..


Bare in mind the higher freq is usually offset with a higher latency. You'll see larger gains on the AMD platform by lowering the latency not just by raising freq. If OCing/Benching is your main goal, and you can get by with running 4GB's there's a higher OC market to choose from by staying at 2 x 2GB's. Otherwise it's best to look at the lowest latency available when going with 8GB kits or more.

Please list your rig specs (like mine are in your rig sig) http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations
that way when members offer help we have "All" the info ness. In this case I'm very curious as to your cooling solution. Also curious how stable this OC is, and what was used to test the memory OC? A 2100MHz OC is awesome, what timings?

Will the 2400mHz Trident work on a CHIVE? I believe it will, but not at rated speed on a 890 with a Phenom II obviously. With any luck they may tighten up a notch or two at a lower freq. I ran 2 x 4GB Ripjaw-X 2133MHz (17000, CL9, XLD's) at 2006MHz on my CHIV/1090t with a 4233MHz/3211MHz NB I wish I had more time to play with my Trident-X listed in my sig to help you further but with a 55 hr work week plus dealing with a resent mobo/cpu upgrade has proven to be enough of a time consuming adventure on it's own to keep me from playing with Ram alone so far.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Bare in mind the higher freq is usually offset with a higher latency. You'll see larger gains on the AMD platform by lowering the latency not just by raising freq. If OCing/Benching is your main goal, and you can get by with running 4GB's there's a higher OC market to choose from by staying at 2 x 2GB's. Otherwise it's best to look at the lowest latency available when going with 8GB kits or more.
> 
> Please list your rig specs (like mine are in your rig sig) http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations
> that way when members offer help we have "All" the info ness. In this case I'm very curious as to your cooling solution. Also curious how stable this OC is, and what was used to test the memory OC? A 2100MHz OC is awesome, what timings?
> 
> Will the 2400mHz Trident work on a CHIVE? I believe it will, but not at rated speed on a 890 with a Phenom II obviously. With any luck they may tighten up a notch or two at a lower freq. I ran 2 x 4GB Ripjaw-X 2133MHz (17000, CL9, XLD's) at 2006MHz on my CHIV/1090t with a 4233MHz/3211MHz NB I wish I had more time to play with my Trident-X listed in my sig to help you further but with a 55 hr work week plus dealing with a resent mobo/cpu upgrade has proven to be enough of a time consuming adventure on it's own to keep me from playing with Ram alone so far.


Ah thanks for that, now you can see what i have.

Im going to be upgrading to the FX 8320, and well I want to just get some newer faster ram, that is also lower latency..

I didnt know that about the latency and AMD's I thought it wasnt that big of a deal for gaming. Or so I'v been told.. I could go 2133 and find some 9cl or lower.. Kinda wanna get the 2400mhz though since i mostly just use this pc for gaming and iv seen benches where the higher mhz always gain afew more fps...


----------



## BenL

Hello.

I have some problem with mobo Crosshair IV Formula (bios 3029) and AMD-FX8350

Look on att



Any idea what is wrong? I reset bios, rest CMOS, but bios set some value default, i cant change any parameter of CPU in bios.

Sory for my poor EN


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenL*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have some problem with mobo Crosshair IV Formula (bios 3029) and AMD-FX8350
> 
> Look on att
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what is wrong? I reset bios, rest CMOS, but bios set some value default, i cant change any parameter of CPU in bios.
> 
> Sory for my poor EN


I don't see anything wrong in this picture ?


----------



## BenL

Ok...,

i load default option but i have only active 4 cores.


----------



## EkseF

Oh, I didn't notice that. Try bios 3027, I have no problem in 3029, try both, flash them again if there is a problem.


----------



## BenL

Ok, It works !

I had pressed buttons on mobo - OC and Unlocker - because that bios was crazy.

When bios dont recognized the 8 cores but only 4, i reset CMOS and know its OK.


----------



## EkseF

Those are 2 bad buttons, they should be removed!


----------



## BenL

I try some OC, but always have in BF3 freezing screen and i must restart PC.

I set the multipler to x22, memory bus 1600 - stock is 1333 (kingston ddr3 Kingston HyperX 4x2gb)

What about cool and quiet, enabled or disabled in OC?


----------



## EkseF

disable cool and quiet for overclocking, also spread spectrum, turbocore and such features. what exactly is your ram, what is it rated for? if your not sure look at the receipt for ram part details of when you purchased it.


----------



## EkseF

Does someone know why only 12GB of 16GB is usable in the Crosshair IV formula? I wondered what the heck was going on when I read the memory QVL list there where entries up to 12GB while the board specs says it supports up to 16GB



http://www.asus.com/ROG/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/#specifications


----------



## EkseF

beta bios crap, reseted bios 5 times, then I started overclocking the rams to 2000Mhz and then 2100Mhz, now I got 16GB usable. *** that beta bios.. that beta bios................


----------



## alexan_e

I just got a friends old, a Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition and ASUS CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA.

I need to buy RAM for it and I intend to order G.SKILL F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR 8GB (2X4GB) DDR3 PC3-14900 1866MHZ SNIPER SERIES DUAL CHANNEL KIT
They are not in the RAM compatibility list of the MB so has anyone used them in this MB, any problems?

Alex


----------



## EkseF

It will work fine, asus or any other manufacturer does not have the time/desire/need/want to test every possible ram combination with their boards to add them to a list.

That ram is listed to support AMD boards, including FX cpus, it will work.

its pretty much the same ram i just got 16GB of and its working perfeclty. G.skill ares F3-1866C9D-8GAB

your just has a sniper headspreader on top of it.


----------



## ZakKling

Hey guys. This is my first post on these forums.

I need help with this motherboard. I just recivied it back from RMA today and the board is still having the same problem. What is happening is I go to turn the computer on and it sticks at the CPU Q_led.
This is actually the third time I have sent this motherboard off...

I have tried 2 different prossessers, two kits of ram, two power supplies.

Here is a list of what I have tried.

AMD Phenom 1060
AMD FX 4170

Gskill Ram
Ram that Came from another asus computer.

500 watt power supply
1000 watt power supply

x2 AMD 6870s (tired both with and without the gpus.

Am I doing something wrong here? Or do I just have bad luck??

Also I just got off the phone with Asus support. The motherboard is going back again.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakKling*
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post on these forums.
> 
> I need help with this motherboard. I just recivied it back from RMA today and the board is still having the same problem. What is happening is I go to turn the computer on and it sticks at the CPU Q_led.
> This is actually the third time I have sent this motherboard off...
> 
> I have tried 2 different prossessers, two kits of ram, two power supplies.
> 
> Here is a list of what I have tried.
> 
> AMD Phenom 1060
> AMD FX 4170
> 
> Gskill Ram
> Ram that Came from another asus computer.
> 
> 500 watt power supply
> 1000 watt power supply
> 
> x2 AMD 6870s (tired both with and without the gpus.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here? Or do I just have bad luck??
> 
> Also I just got off the phone with Asus support. The motherboard is going back again.


you need to update the bios to a newer version to use newer cpu's the fx cpu won't work because you need the beta bios 3027 (2011/11/18) or 3029 (2012/11/01), which you don't have unless you upgraded it yourself.

you need to ask asus support to upgrade the bios if you are unable to do so yourself.

to upgrade the bios yourself you need a older cpu that is supported by the current bios installed.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakKling*
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post on these forums.
> 
> I need help with this motherboard. I just recivied it back from RMA today and the board is still having the same problem. What is happening is I go to turn the computer on and it sticks at the CPU Q_led.
> This is actually the third time I have sent this motherboard off...
> 
> I have tried 2 different prossessers, two kits of ram, two power supplies.
> 
> Here is a list of what I have tried.
> 
> AMD Phenom 1060
> AMD FX 4170
> 
> Gskill Ram
> Ram that Came from another asus computer.
> 
> 500 watt power supply
> 1000 watt power supply
> 
> x2 AMD 6870s (tired both with and without the gpus.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here? Or do I just have bad luck??
> 
> Also I just got off the phone with Asus support. The motherboard is going back again.


it will help to know what motherboard you are tring to run


----------



## ZakKling

I did try and update the bios with the 1050T and it wouldn't even turn on with that chip

And sorry its the Crosshair Formula Iv


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakKling*
> 
> I did try and update the bios with the 1050T and it wouldn't even turn on with that chip
> 
> And sorry its the Crosshair Formula Iv


board doesn't support 1050T or its not listed. I mean 1050t is some special version not released together with the other models like 1055T.

http://www.asus.com/ROG/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/#support_CPU

if the board has the original 0505 bios you need to use a cpu that is suppored by 0505 to upgrade to 3027 to run the fx chip.

what I would do in your case is to take the board to a local professional or a shop that owns a sempron 140 (worth 30$) and upgrade its bios.

or buy one yourself http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Sempron+140&_sop=15 and upgrade your bios.

if the board has been cleared by asus to be OK then the problem is you are using a cpu that is not supported by the bios you got installed.


----------



## alexan_e

I'm currently waiting for the RAMs so I'm not sure which BIOS version is on the board but which bios version would you recommend for ASUS CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA ( used with Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition)?

In ASUS bios download list I see that some of the new versions say "Improve memory compatibility" and "Improve system stability" (whatever that means) so would it make sense to go to the latest non beta version which is currently v2101 (3 Nov 2012) or there is an older bios version that is better for overclocking?

Alex


----------



## EkseF

I used to have 1090T not very long ago, now I've got my FX-8350 and I'm of course using the 3029 bios.

For a 1090T I'd go with Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 2101

Code:



Code:


1.Improve system stability.

2.Enhance compatibility with some SATA devices.

this is the best version I used with my 1090T, it has the best voltage adjustment option in my opinion ( the manual method where you directly put in the voltage, not offset, the beta bios only has offset option ) I got the highest overclock on my 1090T on that bios.


----------



## alexan_e

v2101 is the latest non beta.

An additional question, I read in http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-overclocking_4.html that is is better to use the relative voltage adjustment (offset) so that the voltage is lowered on idle (although I see that this may cause instability problems at high clock rates)
Quote:


> Note that contemporary Socket AM3 mainboards do not disable power-saving technologies anymore when you manually increase the processor core voltage setting in the BIOS. It is sufficient to use the relative voltage adjustment option instead of absolute one in order for the overclocked processor to continue lowering its frequency and voltage for the sake of saving power in idle mode. In this case Cool'n'Quiet technology remains fully operational and your overclocked system doesn't consume too much power in idle mode.


Is this not recommended?

Alex


----------



## EkseF

You are going to overclock with powersaving features enabled? For any serious overclocking you would disable all powersaving features. If your going to keep them enabled you might as well not overclock at all.

edit: that was my experience with 1090T - It was hard enough to get 4.2Ghz out from it to then have the system dynamically change voltages depending on load, it wouldn't have been possible with powersaving like Cool'n'Quiet enabled. but yeah you can settle for a lower overclock with powersaving enabled, but if it is a concern for you, maybe you should just stick to the stock clocks since the performance difference is not really mind blowing.


----------



## alexan_e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> You are going to overclock with powersaving features enabled? For any serious overclocking you would disable all powersaving features. If your going to keep them enabled you might as well not overclock at all.


Power saving is not important to me, just asking because I read the recommendation in the overclocking article.
In my current system (quad Q9550) I don't use any power saving feature.

Alex


----------



## ZakKling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> board doesn't support 1050T or its not listed. I mean 1050t is some special version not released together with the other models like 1055T.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/ROG/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/#support_CPU
> 
> if the board has the original 0505 bios you need to use a cpu that is suppored by 0505 to upgrade to 3027 to run the fx chip.
> 
> what I would do in your case is to take the board to a local professional or a shop that owns a sempron 140 (worth 30$) and upgrade its bios.
> 
> or buy one yourself http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Sempron+140&_sop=15 and upgrade your bios.
> 
> if the board has been cleared by asus to be OK then the problem is you are using a cpu that is not supported by the bios you got installed.


Sorry I have been using my phone and it corrected to 1050, I have a 1055. And I know the chip works in the board because I used to use it in there.

I am going to get a sempron 140 from a friend today, Ill see if it works.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexan_e*
> 
> v2101 is the latest non beta.
> 
> An additional question, I read in http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-overclocking_4.html that is is better to use the relative voltage adjustment (offset) so that the voltage is lowered on idle (although I see that this may cause instability problems at high clock rates)
> Is this not recommended?
> 
> Alex


It depends who you ask. Some feel there is no way to stabilize a system running C&Q lol.
Myself I always ran it on my CHIV/1090T running 4233MHz OC with a 3211MHz NB freq and ram at 2006MHz. It was never any issue.
I personally recommend running the offset voltage and take advantage of the lower temps when not under full load. Manual voltage does not give the option to run C&Q while offset allows it up to 18.5 multiplier.
You'll need to adjust both LLC's. Feel free to PM me if I can be of any service.

Just a reminder to you new comers, while I have updated to a new system I do still have a basic bios setup guide for the CHIV/Thuban I put together a while ago which may help those not experienced with the CHIV bios.

I had the best results running the 2002 Mod Bios http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618


----------



## alexan_e

I guess I can try C&Q and see how it goes, thanks.

Can you please point me to your bios guide?
I can't locate it using search and it is not the bios article link in the first page of this thread.

Alex


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> If your going to keep them enabled you might as well not overclock at all.


I don't agree, I run 4ghz with CnQ, even if I could only get to 3.8ghz it would still be "worth it" It's crazy to run it on max power draw 24/7, it's like leaving lights on in 5 rooms while you browse on firefox









If you are benchmarking then yeah, anything that causes instability should be turned off but who runs benchmarks all day? Also there is the question as to whether an overclock is truly stable if you have to disable things that in the real world would be ideal to have enabled. Like the people that say they can boot into windows at 5.5ghz on a cpu, what good is that if it crashes when you open the calculator lol.

I don't totally disagree with the statement though. It just depends where you draw the line, and it's a grey fuzzy line too


----------



## BenL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> disable cool and quiet for overclocking, also spread spectrum, turbocore and such features. what exactly is your ram, what is it rated for? if your not sure look at the receipt for ram part details of when you purchased it.


RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX DDR3 4GB (2x2GB) 1600MHz Non-ECC CL9 (KHX1600C9D3K2/4GB) i set on auto and try on set - 9-9-9-27 and 1.7 to 1.9 volts - but results = picture freez example in Bf3

On 1333 all is ok ...


----------



## alexan_e

I have a question related to the north bridge of CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA.
According to the board specs the RAM can be DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 , what does this O.C. mean?
Does it mean that the NB works out of AMD specs but ASUS guarantees that is can work at that frequency?
Does the user need to change the default NB voltage and if so how are these considered officially supported is they can't be reached using default voltages?

On the other hand if default voltages can be used with that frequencies why do I see many owners of this board that have changed the NB voltage (in the owner table in the fist page)?

Alex


----------



## Tweeky

O.C. = overclocked

the more you overclock - the more you need higher voltages

don't go to high there is a limit

you can set voltages to auto and overclock and the motherboard will increase voltage as need to a point

no guarantees and no officially supported its just that these motherboard will overclock very well


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexan_e*
> 
> I guess I can try C&Q and see how it goes, thanks.
> 
> Can you please point me to your bios guide?
> 
> Alex


Here's the basic setup guide,

These are settings that I use (manually enter) with bios versions 1304, 1902, 2002, 2002 MOD bios, and are not the only options available, but are used by many others with good results. One option I have not worked with is the D.O.C.P (Dram Over Clock Profile) and if your Dram is an issue I'd encourage it's use.
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio - (16.0 for stock Thuban 3.2GHz)
AMD Turbo Core - Disable (not applicable with all CPU's)
CPU Bus Freq - (200MHz for stock Thuban)
PCIE Freq - 100
Dram Freq - Manually enter Dram factory spec freq
Dram Timing Configuration - Manually enter factory timing specs and verify with CPUZ under memory tab
PWM Phase Control - Full Phase
CPU Voltage OCP - Enabled
CPU PWM Freq - Auto
CPU Load Line Calibration - Full - be sure and watch load voltage! Using this should allow a lower Vcore in bios. PM me if you'd like more info on LLC. Be careful and watch the Vcore while under load (1.5-1.55v max)
CPU/NB LLC - Full - be sure and watch load voltage
CPU/NB Voltage OCP - Enabled
Extreme OV - Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage Mode - Offset or Manual, using Offset Voltage allows use of Cool & Quiet up to a multiplier of 18x. (I encourage Offset Mode)
CPU VDDA voltage - Auto
Dram Voltage - Manually enter factory spec,
Be sure and test Dram with no OC using LinX or 32M run of SuperPi after booting into windows. You may find a need for a slight increase (.05v to .1v on AMD Platform)
HT Voltage - usually auto is fine for a 4.0GHz
NB Voltage - usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPU's may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.
NB 1.8v - auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled for stability
Be sure manually enter a value for both CPU Voltage and CPU/NB Voltage (not auto)
All other settings can stay at default or auto for most cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexan_e*
> 
> I have a question related to the north bridge of CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA.
> According to the board specs the RAM can be DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 , what does this O.C. mean?
> Does it mean that the NB works out of AMD specs but ASUS guarantees that is can work at that frequency?
> Does the user need to change the default NB voltage and if so how are these considered officially supported is they can't be reached using default voltages?
> 
> On the other hand if default voltages can be used with that frequencies why do I see many owners of this board that have changed the NB voltage (in the owner table in the fist page)?
> 
> Alex


a. The O.C. means you'll need to raise the CPU Bus Freq (Ref Clock) to achieve the higher Dram Freq as AMD does not natively support the higher freq,s but the mobo does. Research or ask more ???'s if you don't know how the Ref Clock changes everything at once. There is a method to the madness. I'd be happy to share what I know.

b. The actual NB Voltage doesn't change a lot with simple OCing until you get close to 260-270MHz Ref Clock. I think you're referring to the NB Freq (not the NB). Yes the NB Freq will perform way above what AMD supports. Stock is 2000MHz, most Thubans can run 3000MHz and some of us run 3200+MHz. Just depends on your system.

c.OCing is not supported by the manufactures, but they do leave headroom for us that love to play.


----------



## alexan_e

Sandman, thank you for the setup guide.
It has been a while since I have overclocked an AMD cpu ( it was AMD X2 5000+) so I'm current refreshing my knowledge on that , I have already read several guides and keep reading..

I'm clear about the cpu/NB and the Ref Clock and multipliers.
I also understand that cpu/NB frequency can not be higher than the HT frequency which means that you raise them together.

If my understanding is correct the motherboard board supports HT3.0 which is 2600MHz so I assume the (motherboard) NB voltage will only need to be increased if someone pusher the HT frequency to a higher level, so why do I see several users with HT frequency <2600MHz with changed NB voltage in the owner spreadsheet ( https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Auak7crpAs7ydEV1V1IyY1plMW9WSFdFbVpXLWpZUVE&w=100&h=500 )

Alex


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexan_e*
> 
> Sandman, thank you for the setup guide.
> It has been a while since I have overclocked an AMD cpu ( it was AMD X2 5000+) so I'm current refreshing my knowledge on that , I have already read several guides and keep reading..
> 
> I'm clear about the cpu/NB and the Ref Clock and multipliers.
> I also understand that cpu/NB frequency can not be higher than the HT frequency which means that you raise them together.
> 
> If my understanding is correct the motherboard board supports HT3.0 which is 2600MHz so I assume the (motherboard) NB voltage will only need to be increased if someone pusher the HT frequency to a higher level, so why do I see several users with HT frequency <2600MHz with changed NB voltage in the owner spreadsheet ( https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Auak7crpAs7ydEV1V1IyY1plMW9WSFdFbVpXLWpZUVE&w=100&h=500 )
> 
> Alex


There is little to no performance gain when raising HT Link Speed with a Phenom II. Usually 2000HZ +/- 200MHz is where the results are best. The big gains come from increasing the NB Freq. This can be seen with a quick MaxxMem run while noting the "Reached Memory Score".

Have a look http://www.overclock.net/t/555061/guide-am3-cpus-which-ram-speed-is-faster-and-which-cpu-nb-clock-is-best


----------



## alexan_e

1) The cpu/NB refers to the internal cpu controller while the motherboard NB (890FX) is a different thing, right (and there is a voltage setting for both)?

2)The memory bus and memory operating frequency is only related (as a bus) to the internal cpu/NB and there is a direct connection from that to the RAM?

3) The motherboard NB (890FX) is only related to the HT frequency and can work up to 2600MHz (Up to 5200 MT/s ; HyperTransport™ 3.0 ) without having to tough its voltage, is that correct?
so only when HT increases more than 2600MHZ the motherboard NB (890FX) voltage has to be increased too?

Please reply to each one of the above.

Now I have read two guides, one is logan's guide where it says
Quote:


> The NB and HT are related, and in fact, you can't set the NB speed any higher than the HT speed


Does this refer to the cpu/NB ?

If so then there is another tutorial guide from tony that says the opposite
Quote:


> Remember HT clock can not be higher than the CPU-NB clock


So which is the case , HT >= cpu/NB or cpu/NB >= HT ?

I have read the article you refer to which talks about the cpu/NB frequency increased from the default 2000MHz up to 3000MHz.
Now depending on the reply in the previous question either the HT frequency has to match that cpu/NB frequency (because it can never be lower) or it can stay to a much lower frequency close to 2000MHz

Thank you for your help.
Alex


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenL*
> 
> RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX DDR3 4GB (2x2GB) 1600MHz Non-ECC CL9 (KHX1600C9D3K2/4GB) i set on auto and try on set - 9-9-9-27 and 1.7 to 1.9 volts - but results = picture freez example in Bf3
> 
> On 1333 all is ok ...


What the heck are you doing with the voltages, stick to 1.5. Edit: 1.65 on 1600 with 9-9-9-27 the ram is guaranteed to work at those settings with that voltage, you don't need to increase it like that. Unless your going really crazy on overclocking. Edit#2: Also set all of your ram settings to auto aside from 99927

Quote:


> http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/khx1600c9d3k2_8gx.pdf
> Total kit capacity is 8GB. Each module kit has been tested to run at DDR3-1600 at a low latency timing of 9-9-9-27 at 1.65V.


----------



## BenL

My settings:



Now is ok? But on this settings i had freezing screen.

Edit: on 1600 had 2 frezz, settings like on pictures.

On 1333 ale works fine. Any idea?


----------



## EkseF

can you show me a picture of your voltage settings and your voltage monitor values in the other menu. also what is set on your Load line calibration and spread spectrum?


----------



## BenL

Here you go:


----------



## EkseF

Try setting your CPU load line calibration to 100% full. manually set your ram to 1.65 or 1.6475. you can also try increasing your cpu voltage by 0.025 also use coretemp or similar program to monitor your temperatures and see if they are OK


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So Just got my 8350 and my trident x 2400mhz ram.

Got the 8350 to 5ghz but im not sure im liking the thermals.. sittn at 45c idle.. im using masscool g751 shin-etsu thermal paste, thinkin of going back to AS5. My old 1055t at 1.512v would be in the mid to low 30c so this just aint right...

The ram isnt working... Not sure why it wont post.. going to try and set the timings and voltage on my old ram for the new ram and then putting it in... Got the freakin flu thismorning and feel like somoone ran me over and i dont feel like messing with the pc anymore lol. Anyways anyone know why the ram isnt workin?


----------



## EkseF

definitely don't like those thermals, im 4.7G and 50'c is the highest I've got on desktop usage this morning installing windows updates. Put the new ram in and reset the bios a few times if it wont boot?

edit: now idle 21'c after reboot due to windows updates.
edit#2: max temp 59'c after 10 minutes of prime95 max heat


----------



## BenL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Try setting your CPU load line calibration to 100% full. manually set your ram to 1.65 or 1.6475. you can also try increasing your cpu voltage by 0.025 also use coretemp or similar program to monitor your temperatures and see if they are OK


OK, so i set CPU load to 100% full. Manually set ram to 1.65 on 1600 but i don't increase CPU voltage = freezing screen







Any idea?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

EkseF

I reseated my waterblock now am in the low 30s... 55 max at 5ghz 1.512v. Gonna try messn with the ram some more but idont think its gonna post. Trying it with 1 stick. And iv set the timings up on old ram 10-12-12-30 well the last number is supposed to b 31 but it dont go that high in da bios. So any other thoughts?

Edit: Cannot get the ram to work no matter what. the Red led Dram comes on, on my board whenever i try to start it... Iv tried everything.









Also

Im Getting frustrated.

Can get my pc to boot and play games at 5.2ghz and no problems. but when i go to run prim95 or aida64 torture test i get errors at 5.0ghz.

Ill post afew screens of bios and of the errors i get in prim









Am I missing something or need to boost up the voltage of something?


----------



## EkseF

I guess that ram just wont work with the board or its faulty, try it on a intel machine?
Try lowering your HT and NB clocks a little, 2300? set your cpu to 1.525, take your nb voltage down a bit unless you noticed you can't boot without it? also you can try setting the cpu nb load line to 0% I don't think its really needed, but of course your system might be different from mine even though we got same parts. nevermind you got the extreme version of the board.

full 100% load line on cpu. try CPU VDDA on 2.8volts - Do you need to change the VDDR voltage? mine is on auto and dram 1.65

enable cpu ocp.

also you need to disable APM with a 3rd party program like AmdMsrTweaker

AmdMsrTweaker.zip (229 KB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!uAUjgAIK!DlnSDkiBTxT4825Wq0IahUYrP39V9R_Qs9TG675wk2A

you can find the instructions for that program on google but, D:\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0 is the command for disabling APM, D:\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=1 enables it.


----------



## Tweeky

use page down key


----------



## hakz

hello guys, is the FX 6300 compatible with the CHIV Formula? Thanks.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> hello guys, is the FX 6300 compatible with the CHIV Formula? Thanks.


Unofficially yes - not listed in the cpu support list but it will work with the 3027-3029 beta bios only. I don't know for sure, but since I'm using FX-8350 myself I suspect that it is workable.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I guess that ram just wont work with the board or its faulty, try it on a intel machine?
> Try lowering your HT and NB clocks a little, 2300? set your cpu to 1.525, take your nb voltage down a bit unless you noticed you can't boot without it? also you can try setting the cpu nb load line to 0% I don't think its really needed, but of course your system might be different from mine even though we got same parts. nevermind you got the extreme version of the board.
> 
> full 100% load line on cpu. try CPU VDDA on 2.8volts - Do you need to change the VDDR voltage? mine is on auto and dram 1.65
> 
> enable cpu ocp.
> 
> also you need to disable APM with a 3rd party program like AmdMsrTweaker
> 
> AmdMsrTweaker.zip (229 KB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!uAUjgAIK!DlnSDkiBTxT4825Wq0IahUYrP39V9R_Qs9TG675wk2A
> 
> you can find the instructions for that program on google but, D:\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0 is the command for disabling APM, D:\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=1 enables it.


Seems to be getting better.. The only thing that bothers me is when the cpu is under load the max volts get to as high as 1.58v when im at 1.525, and thats all good and fine but i hate to have to get it higher then that to make it stable.. sigh..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> use page down key




So for instance if im dong 9-10-9-29 i want the last number to be the "row cycle" not the RAS# ACT?

Also always wondered what the 2N means. (CL 10-12-12-31-2N 1.65V) is that T2?


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Seems to be getting better.. The only thing that bothers me is when the cpu is under load the max volts get to as high as 1.58v when im at 1.525, and thats all good and fine but i hate to have to get it higher then that to make it stable.. sigh..
> 
> 
> So for instance if im dong 9-10-9-29 i want the last number to be the "row cycle" not the RAS# ACT?
> 
> Also always wondered what the 2N means. (CL 10-12-12-31-2N 1.65V) is that T2?


then try adjusting load line calibration to 50% and see if its still stable, it wont take the voltage so high.

2N is T2 AFAIK


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> then try adjusting load line calibration to 50% and see if its still stable, it wont take the voltage so high.
> 
> 2N is T2 AFAIK


Thank you for all the help so far... It seems to be getting much more stable now...

There is one thing i cannot figure out is the disabling of apm.

D:\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0

it says that the device isnt ready... Is it supposed to be D: or C: cannot find anything on google to help me figure that out?

I did run the exe.. and it just says hit any key. i do that then go into cmd and type that in and the device isnt ready..

Never mind just figured it out lol.. facepalm.. forgot to make a folder amdmsrtweaker in my c: lol

Edit: Now i got it stable but its throttling my cpu. I went down to 4800mhz just to see if i can get it to not get errors. well im not but now it throttles down to 3400........ temps are ok 60c is highest..


----------



## ltg2227

hello, I'm looking for some new RAM for this crosshair IV formula board.I'm looking for 8GB 1600mhz(2x4GB preferable). I looked at the QVL from the asus site and this is the only thing i see really, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145261&Tpk=CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 , but i really only want 2 sticks. Can someone give me some recommendations from the Newegg site. i don't want to spend no more than about $60.00 or so.

I currently have 4GB of this ram installed now, but Newegg doesnt carry it anymore. F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> hello, I'm looking for some new RAM for this crosshair IV formula board.I'm looking for 8GB 1600mhz(2x4GB preferable). I looked at the QVL from the asus site and this is the only thing i see really, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145261&Tpk=CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 , but i really only want 2 sticks. Can someone give me some recommendations from the Newegg site. i don't want to spend no more than about $60.00 or so.
> 
> I currently have 4GB of this ram installed now, but Newegg doesnt carry it anymore. F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH


Check these out! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Question what is your NB Temps supposed to be at? With auto voltages and i turned it down to 2200mhz its still higher then 65c... I think it should be around 40c for 1.1v and 2200mhz right? This is why im getting throttled isnt it?

Iv got LOTS of airflow and its rather cool in this room, and the little fan doesnt spin up either... in fact im surprised i dont hear a thing outa ita.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Check these out! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


Thank You! These should do just fine! One more question, would going from 8 to 12 GB of memory make alot of difference as far as gaming is concerned, particulary BF3 or Crysis 3. If so, could you recommend something for that as well.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> hello, I'm looking for some new RAM for this crosshair IV formula board.I'm looking for 8GB 1600mhz(2x4GB preferable). I looked at the QVL from the asus site and this is the only thing i see really, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145261&Tpk=CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 , but i really only want 2 sticks. Can someone give me some recommendations from the Newegg site. i don't want to spend no more than about $60.00 or so.
> 
> I currently have 4GB of this ram installed now, but Newegg doesnt carry it anymore. F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Thank You! These should do just fine! One more question, would going from 8 to 12 GB of memory make alot of difference as far as gaming is concerned, particulary BF3 or Crysis 3. If so, could you recommend something for that as well.


The AMD platform uses 2, 4, 8, 16, 32 GB kits. 6, 12GB etc are solely used by Intel. You'll loose dual channel mode as well thus hurting performance.
Stay with what AMD supports and life will be much easier









Also remember lower latency is where it's at for AMD.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The AMD platform uses 2, 4, 8, 16, 32 GB kits. 6, 12GB etc are solely used by Intel. You'll loose dual channel mode as well thus hurting performance.
> Stay with what AMD supports and life will be much easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also remember lower latency is where it's at for AMD.


Ok, great, well same question about gaming just about for the 16GB. Also, can you recomend some 16GB sticks?( i know they mabe over $60 but its ok)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Ok, great, well same question about gaming just about for the 16GB. Also, can you recomend some 16GB sticks?( i know they mabe over $60 but its ok)


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050008476%2040000147%20600006072%20600006127&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D609%5E20%2D231%2D609%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D628%5E20%2D231%2D628%2DTS


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Ok, great, well same question about gaming just about for the 16GB. Also, can you recomend some 16GB sticks?( i know they mabe over $60 but its ok)


This is what I currently run http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623 which should not be an issue for the CHIV.
The 12800 (1600) is also right there performance wise. I don't recommend the Sniper series as I don't here a lot of positive comments here on OCN. The Ripjaw-X is another series to look into as well. I ran a set of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435 on my CHIV/1090T at 2006MHz, 9-11-9 and it worked real well. Lower latency is better.
Please do not get wrapped up in all the hype (B/S) with Samsung wonder ram lol. A big thumbs down.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Thank you for all the help so far... It seems to be getting much more stable now...
> 
> There is one thing i cannot figure out is the disabling of apm.
> 
> D:\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0
> 
> it says that the device isnt ready... Is it supposed to be D: or C: cannot find anything on google to help me figure that out?
> 
> I did run the exe.. and it just says hit any key. i do that then go into cmd and type that in and the device isnt ready..
> 
> Never mind just figured it out lol.. facepalm.. forgot to make a folder amdmsrtweaker in my c: lol
> 
> Edit: Now i got it stable but its throttling my cpu. I went down to 4800mhz just to see if i can get it to not get errors. well im not but now it throttles down to 3400........ temps are ok 60c is highest..


well, the folder, thats just how its on my machine, doesn't mean you have to use the exact same command







no need to make exact same folder, you just need to go to the program folder and wirte AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0.

that should disable the application power management and prevent the cpu from throttling down, don't know how it is now throttling down if you indeed disabled it.


----------



## EkseF

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Question what is your NB Temps supposed to be at? With auto voltages and i turned it down to 2200mhz its still higher then 65c... I think it should be around 40c for 1.1v and 2200mhz right? This is why im getting throttled isnt it?
> 
> Iv got LOTS of airflow and its rather cool in this room, and the little fan doesnt spin up either... in fact im surprised i dont hear a thing outa ita.





Definitely need to check that the heatsinks are properly attached and touching the chips, I remember there was a problem with the heatsink being too high off the board and not touching the chip.


----------



## alexan_e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Question what is your NB Temps supposed to be at? With auto voltages and i turned it down to 2200mhz its still higher then 65c... I think it should be around 40c for 1.1v and 2200mhz right? This is why im getting throttled isnt it?
> 
> Iv got LOTS of airflow and its rather cool in this room, and the little fan doesnt spin up either... in fact im surprised i dont hear a thing outa ita.


See this for details http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/600_30#post_9375266

It seems that some boards has bad heatsink assembly

Alex


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Took the NB/SD head sink of took all the hard ass **** thermal compound off and re attacked it.. I just used the same thermal tape for the vrm's or mosfets or whatever you call em.. there are like 30 little chips and not sure if should put thermal paste on them too or not..

Its a bit lower 61c now... I think the problem is is how hard the heat sink comes in contact with the nb sb.. it uses these screws with springs and you can only tighten them so far.. it wont let you over tighten them andthe springs. well they just dont seem to put a snug fit on things.. on the old thermal paste both chips were covered but they weren't all the way touching the heat sink. if you know hat i mean>? anyways i think i know of a solution to this.. Im going to go and try and buy some mother board screw washers (little red washers u put ont he screws) and put 2 of those on each screw so that spring has to push more and give it a tighter fit.. the only thing i wonder is can i take that tape off and just use thermal paste or if not ill just get some new thermal paste and do that.


----------



## alexan_e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's the basic setup guide,
> 
> NB Voltage - usually auto is fine for 4.0GHz if you have a BE CPU. Non BE CPU's may require additional volts as this is for the chipset which may need an increase when going past 260MHz CPU Bus Freq. (stock is 1.11, max around 1.3v. I have seen this as high as 1.5v in extreme cases for long periods of time.


Please clarify when there is a need to increase the motherboard NB (890FX) voltage?
Is it when the HT frequency reaches >2600Mhz OR when the cpu bus goes >260Mhz (without assuming the default multiplier x10)?
The HT frequency has a configurable multiplier, if for example I use HT 8x300MHz (just an example) which totals HT=2400MHz is there any need to mess with the motherboard NB voltage?

The way I see it I can have the cpu/NB operating at say 10x300 =3000MHz (again just a random example) and the HT at 8x300Mhz=2400MHz and I would only need to increase the cpu and cpu/NB voltage but NOT the motherboard NB voltage, is my thinking wrong?

Alex


----------



## BenL

In weekend I tested some RAM configuration:

9-9-9-28/27/26/25/24 - on all config i had frezzing screen.

but on 9-9-9-29 so far , works fine









I will be testing...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexan_e*
> 
> Please clarify when there is a need to increase the motherboard NB (890FX) voltage?
> Is it when the HT frequency reaches >2600Mhz OR when the cpu bus goes >260Mhz (without assuming the default multiplier x10)?
> The HT frequency has a configurable multiplier, if for example I use HT 8x300MHz (just an example) which totals HT=2400MHz is there any need to mess with the motherboard NB voltage?
> 
> The way I see it I can have the cpu/NB operating at say 10x300 =3000MHz (again just a random example) and the HT at 8x300Mhz=2400MHz and I would only need to increase the cpu and cpu/NB voltage but NOT the motherboard NB voltage, is my thinking wrong?
> 
> Alex


As mentioned before when OCing a 1090T keep the HT Freq as close to 2000MHz +/- 200MHz as possible. Much higher and you'll start to loose performance and may add instability. Remember you can always adjust/raise the HT voltage to help stabilize the HT Freq.
You may start to see a need to increase the actual mobo NB voltage when the CPU Bus Freq goes above 260 - 265MHz. Every chipset has different needs so this is where you "MAY" need to increase. Only testing (Prime95 etc) will tell for sure on "your" system. I always test with the usual adjustments (vcore, cpu/nb, dram) till it no longer make improvements in the failure time, at this point is when I would try adding a little HT voltage followed by testing than lastly the actual mobo NB voltage.

Maybe this will help explain more about the Ref Clock (CPU Bus Freq) http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide
It's an older guide but packed full of useful info and I still recommend it highly.

If you're going to use the ref clock with those snipers, a 234MHz CPU Bus Freq will be a good place to start. You'll have to find your systems sweet spot of course (balance between ram, nb and cpu freqs)


----------



## alexan_e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You may start to see a need to increase the actual mobo NB voltage when the CPU Bus Freq goes above 260 - 265MHz.


So there seems to be a relation of the NB with bus frequency (even is HT is kept low) and if the bus frequency goes above a range the NB chip will need more voltage too.

I've been doing some tests in my system the last couple of days, the system seems to be stable @4GHz with Vcore=1.44v but during prime the temperature hit 55 degree (with Skythe Mugen 2 revB ) which I consider high (although the mean was about 52 Celsius).
I know that these peak temperature will never be seen in normal operation but on the other hand my room temperature is about 20 and I expect it to go up to 30-32 in the summer.

I've settled to 3.9GHz, (18x217), the temp max is about 51 degree

Ram is set to 1447MHz , but with lower timing (7-8-7-24) compared to the specs 1866MHz/9-10-9-28 , I can increase it to 1580MHz (16.5x237 cpu) but the timings will have to be increased and I'm not sure there is a real benefit.

cpu/NB=2604 (I consider it a good compromise) and HT=1953 or 2170 (x9 or x10 , both work fine )

Voltages to default (which is 1.17 full load for cpu/NB) except from Vcore which is 1.428 full load and 1.404 idle.

Cool and quiet fully operational , drops Vcore to 1.3v and the cpu cores to 800MHz when idle

Alex


----------



## The Sandman

I remember those exact temps when I first got my CHIV, running the same cooler (w/P/P GT AP-15's) seems mine was just a touch lower and managed the 4.0GHz (250 x 16).


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Is there a tweaked 3027 bios? Iv read there is but cant find a dl for it or what the"tweaks" to it are?


----------



## alexan_e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> running the same cooler (w/P/P GT AP-15's)


Do you mean push/pull configuration with two Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM 58.3CFM ?

Two fans should improve the air flow especially when the fins are wide like the mugen but I read that this solution is only good for low/medium volumes of air, replacing a fan with two smaller ones., with high volume fans like the one below I read that it is better to use a single fan because two fans will give worse result.
Quote:


> seems mine was just a touch lower and managed the 4.0GHz (250 x 16).


I thought about replacing the stock cooler which is about 1200RPM/74.25 CFM with a faster one like SY1225SL12SH 1,900 rpm/110.31CFM which should lower the temperature but I'm not sure it's worth the noise I'll get (plus these are not PWM like the original).

The individual core temperatures were up to 39/40 degree (assuming they are shown correctly) but I suppose the 55 degree limit is on the cpu base which showed 51 degree right?
I read that the lower max temp limit is 55 degree (and the high 62) and I suppose it is for the base.

Alex


----------



## The Sandman

At one point it was the core temps to watch depending on who you asked but now I've lost track. I've always gauged it as whichever is higher (core or socket temp) would be my personal limit. I used socket temp most often as a max.

The 62c is AMDs max temp which is very conservative and 55c is the recommended OCing limit to prevent instability due to heat. I've read more than one post where a member's water pump died and temps hit close to 90c and no damage done.

Here's another good read on the temps with a Thuban http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide

Yes Mugen II with Gentle Typhoons running a fan controller for everyday use. At full rpm I had a 3c-4c drop in temps under load and so quiet. My advice, if you're going to upgrade cooling solution go big or go home. Noctura D14 for air but you may still have issues at 4.2+. Going under water is where you need to go while OCing. I bought (wasted $$$) going thru 2 or 3 air coolers and fans when I could have saved a bit and just gone under water right from the start. The Rasa kits are very good, and affordable for H2O.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So i take it no one knows were to find the 3027 tweaked bios? I remember reading about it on one of the earlier pages... I need to go and refind it. It had a link to download it but the link was broken..

Edit:
Ahhahhh, found it https://www.box.com/s/wl2ka72cl31kbvhpexq0

Well i guess this isnt going to help me get my new G.Skill Trident X 2400mhz ram to run.. Shoot... I guess it'll have to live on the shelf untill the new 1000 series mobo's come out..


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ahhahhh, found it https://www.box.com/s/wl2ka72cl31kbvhpexq0
> 
> Well i guess this isnt going to help me get my new G.Skill Trident X 2400mhz ram to run.. Shoot... I guess it'll have to live on the shelf untill the new 1000 series mobo's come out..


Or consider the CHV-Z http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876 which supports 2400MHz dram. I haven't heard anything lately about the 10xx series other than it could be a while.

You'd also get full usage of the 8350 rather than work-a-rounds. Wow, I just noticed they cost more now than when first released (was $139.99 opening night







).


----------



## denxell

he sound is better set to 44.1khz a 48khz 96khz o a 192khz sound card's internal asus crosshair 4 formula x-fi


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Or consider the CHV-Z http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876 which supports 2400MHz dram. I haven't heard anything lately about the 10xx series other than it could be a while.
> 
> You'd also get full usage of the 8350 rather than work-a-rounds. Wow, I just noticed they cost more now than when first released (was $139.99 opening night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I bought this board just cause i could get it for 120 bucks.. and also cause when it first came out i DROOLED. lol I was just going to use it just for my 1055t... But then saw all this big hype on the 8350 and thought. ah what the hell.. I also saw people were getting 2400mhz oc's outa there ram on this board.. So i thought well **** i can just buy some 2400mhz ram and just use that... But it didnt work out that way... Im going to be taking everything out of my box in the next few days to put some new thermal tape on the vrm's and put some IC Diamond thermal past on the nb and sb, and do afew other things to get that back down to under 50. It started out at 65c, now its down to 55, and i need to it be less then that, just for my own peice of mind.. The nb/sb cooler is quite different then the formula. but i got my own work around... Anyways when i put everything back in im going to take out the bios battery put all my components back in and put the 2400mhz ram in the A2 slot and see if that works.. I noticed that the timings on the ram are 10-12-12-31.. in the bios there is no 31 it only goes to 30.. Im thinkin that is why its not working... Id like to mod the bios myself and add 31 to the timings. But have NOOO idea how to do such a thing. btw im rock solid at 4.9ghz and my 1866 ram is running 2133 no problems.. but i want MORE!

Not sure if anyone would want to help in figuring out how to mod the bios to make this ram work??? That would be killer!

One last question.. My NB is way unstable after 2550 mhz.. i cant even boot past 2650 and it just boggles my mind because on the 1055t on this board i was at 3200mhz no problem..

Thanks for all the help too guys! love this forum.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I bought this board just cause i could get it for 120 bucks.. and also cause when it first came out i DROOLED. lol I was just going to use it just for my 1055t... But then saw all this big hype on the 8350 and thought. ah what the hell.. I also saw people were getting 2400mhz oc's outa there ram on this board.. So i thought well **** i can just buy some 2400mhz ram and just use that... But it didnt work out that way... Im going to be taking everything out of my box in the next few days to put some new thermal tape on the vrm's and put some IC Diamond thermal past on the nb and sb, and do afew other things to get that back down to under 50. It started out at 65c, now its down to 55, and i need to it be less then that, just for my own peice of mind.. The nb/sb cooler is quite different then the formula. but i got my own work around... Anyways when i put everything back in im going to take out the bios battery put all my components back in and put the 2400mhz ram in the A2 slot and see if that works.. I noticed that the timings on the ram are 10-12-12-31.. in the bios there is no 31 it only goes to 30.. Im thinkin that is why its not working... Id like to mod the bios myself and add 31 to the timings. But have NOOO idea how to do such a thing. btw im rock solid at 4.9ghz and my 1866 ram is running 2133 no problems.. but i want MORE!
> 
> Not sure if anyone would want to help in figuring out how to mod the bios to make this ram work??? That would be killer!
> 
> One last question.. My NB is way unstable after 2550 mhz.. i cant even boot past 2650 and it just boggles my mind because on the 1055t on this board i was at 3200mhz no problem..
> 
> Thanks for all the help too guys! love this forum.


set bios to defaults keep all voltage setting on AUTO

look up D.O.C.P. in the bios section of the manual and use one of the profiles to set the ram


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> set bios to defaults keep all voltage setting on AUTO
> look up D.O.C.P. in the bios section of the manual and use one of the profiles to set the ram


My current ram is rock solid, the ram i have sitting on the shelf, when i have it in the computer, wont post.. I turn it on and it just sits and does nothing.. Tried almost everything.. i start the pc with the "go button" to help the board learn the memory. I'v tried taking everything off the board clear bios put everything back in put the new ram in with it.. rehook up everything try to get thepc to post and it doesnt.. I put the old ram in and Beep it posts right away.. The only thing i havnt tried is taking everything out again and putting the stick of ram in the A2 slot and try to boot/post i always put it in A1 ram slot... Did some more reading and i see someone suggested that in the ROG forum.


----------



## BenL

Please help mi chose new ram for my mobo - ChIVF - when 4 slots that must be low profile - im thinking abut this memory:

@1600

DDR3 16GB 1600MHz Geil LEGGERA (2x8GB, DualDDR, CL9); GEL316GB1600C9DC

DDR3 16GB 1600MHz Geil EVO CORSA (2x8GB, DualDDR, CL9); GOC316GB1600C9DC

or

@1866

DDR3 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengeance XMP Blue (2x4GB, DualDDR, CL9); CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9B

DDR3 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengeance Low Profile XMP Red (2x4GB, DualDDR, CL9); CML8GX3M2A1866C9R

any suggestion?


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006130%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D548%5E20%2D231%2D548%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D550%5E20%2D231%2D550%2DTS


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> My current ram is rock solid, the ram i have sitting on the shelf, when i have it in the computer, wont post.. I turn it on and it just sits and does nothing.. Tried almost everything.. i start the pc with the "go button" to help the board learn the memory. I'v tried taking everything off the board clear bios put everything back in put the new ram in with it.. rehook up everything try to get thepc to post and it doesnt.. I put the old ram in and Beep it posts right away.. The only thing i havnt tried is taking everything out again and putting the stick of ram in the A2 slot and try to boot/post i always put it in A1 ram slot... Did some more reading and i see someone suggested that in the ROG forum.


if the ram won't post its faulty or its somekind of special ram that will only run in intel machines. You better take it back to your dealer if you can, or you might find out later that you had faulty ram sitting on your shelf.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Check these out! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


I got this RAM installed today and _so far_ everything seems ok, thanks again Sandman!


----------



## The Sandman

Always happy to help!


----------



## zxzxzx

Hey everyone,
Can you add me to the list? Crosshair IV Extreme

http://valid.canardpc.com/2710087

Airflow is not great ATM, OC when I get a 2nd 92mm fan for push-pull on Tt Contac 21


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zxzxzx*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Can you add me to the list? Crosshair IV Extreme
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2710087
> 
> Airflow is not great ATM, OC when I get a 2nd 92mm fan for push-pull on Tt Contac 21


Welcome!
Feel free to add yourself to the list on the OP. Just click the "Members List" at the top of either spread sheet and fill out as much info as you can.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Crosshair IV Extreme + Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - it is compatible?


----------



## EkseF

crosshair iv formula and silver arrow in my case, need low profile ram for the first 2 ram slots.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Crosshaır IV Formula and Crosshaır IV Extreme have a different size VRM/NB cooling system. I no have a low profile RAM, but i know how install second fan with normal profile ram. I have 4 slots samsung DH0-CH9 4x4gb. Crosshair IV Extreme VRM/NB cooling system have a identical height on cpu level with my ram, its about 28-30mm on both sides.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Ok guys here is some updates... Got my system running perfect.

4.86ghz on 1.46v
2160mhz ram
NB at 2430
HT at 3510

God i love this motherboard.. I want a formula Z now lol, but am going to wait for the 1000 series..









Oh temps, well using a h100i push pull in a ~28-30c room i get into the mid 60's with hwmonitor, and the temps came down after using IC Diamond 24 tim


----------



## Jeannot61

Hello, Excuse me for my English is bad, but here's my problem: I have a FX -8350 on my Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 3027, everything works except when I want to run OCCT , then the FSB up and down, including the frequency of the processor. And overclocked to 4.5 GHz , it can rise to more than 5.7 GHz and 3.0 GHz down. The memory used 4 x 2GB Kingston 1600MHz. Before I had a 1090T and no problems. Do you have any idea? In advance, thank you


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Hello, Excuse me for my English is bad, but here's my problem: I have a FX -8350 on my Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 3027, everything works except when I want to run OCCT , then the FSB up and down, including the frequency of the processor. And overclocked to 4.5 GHz , it can rise to more than 5.7 GHz and 3.0 GHz down. The memory used 4 x 2GB Kingston 1600MHz. Before I had a 1090T and no problems. Do you have any idea? In advance, thank you


Be sure to disable all power saving features. Sounds like you may have Turbo Core enabled too. There are a few links to help you here
http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/12560#post_19303675


----------



## denhammkc

Hay everyone,
I have been following this forum for a wile now and love it. I just swapped out my PII 1090t (OCed to 4.1 G-1.5v daily use) for an FX-8320. After reading everything on here I took a chance that it would work, and it does, very well. I am running stable for 3 days now at 4.4GHZ (1.47v) idle tmeps 29c CPU and 19c all cores.
COOLING-
After 6 hours of prime 95 44-45c CPU 39-41c all CORES.
*Koolance still has the full MoBo water block for the CH IV Ex*. http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=38_77 ($124) with that block on my NB temps never hit above 35c, with the stock cooler, temps always at least mid 40s and near 60c under load/stress test, a worth while addition.


----------



## Jeannot61

Thank you for the answer, but I did all the tests with and without Turbo Core, with and without energy efficiency. In fact, the FSB , even in normal operation at 4GHz can vary from 175MHz to 250MHz more ! It does me has ever done with the 1090T. Could this be a compatibility problem between the FX -8350 and memory?

Here is an example of overclocking to 4.4GHz with totes features power saving disabled. The memory frequency is set manually on 1600MHz instead of Auto.


----------



## Jeannot61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Be sure to disable all power saving features. Sounds like you may have Turbo Core enabled too. There are a few links to help you here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/12560#post_19303675


Sorry, I just answered in the previous post








The phenomenon occurs only when the CPU is under full load on all cores , such as OCCT or Prime95. I've tried everything, the original frequencies , overclocked , with or without energy saving options , auto or manual settings , except for the memory where I put either auto or manually 1600MHz. For cons , I left the memory settings ( CAS and other cases ) by auto.


----------



## Jeannot61

No answer? I think that somebody must have an idea ...


----------



## Jeannot61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually Tiny Tom Logan stated that no matter what he did he could not get Piledriver past 1866 regardless of OC on his testboard when he reviewed. Even 1866 was difficult to achieve for whatever reason. Maybe the IMC is not capable of overclocking even when running faster RAM or something. It's one of the reasons I am hesitant to plonk the funds down on the new CPUs' and sticking with 1100T. That and being away from my system. At least I'll have a new 1100T waiting for me when I finally make it back. AMD honored my RMA and shipped the new one back. Should be there sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyway, unless AMD tweeked the IMC on the die, I would not expect to run faster than 1600 series RAM. Of course you could always plonk the funds down for 2000(Max capable RAM for the Crosshair IV) series, but I wouldn't because the newer Enthusiast Boards are capable of so much more. Throwing money into 2000 would be like throwing money into 1333 RAM unless of course you're on your final desktop platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. Is the system 24/7 stable @ Load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year All.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Would it also be a problem with my memory to the fluctuations of the FSB?


----------



## Jeannot61

I think I found the solution, in fact it seems to me that this is a bug with OCCT. I was using version 4.3.2, and since tonight, version 4.4.0 which is more stable, I have more than a few drops of frequencies, and the FSB varies more than one MHz. This is much more normal!


----------



## ter1430

Hi.
I have 1090t and I need put FX 8350.
www.3dmark.com/fs/179263
Can you put here a last bios (custom or not) for this instal ? Thx

Nb : if you see my gpu and you don't undersand, it's normal : trifire 6870 (6870x2 + 6870 and 430gt for physX)


----------



## Jeannot61

Hi,
I put the 3027 (Crosshair IV Formula), and here for example my score with the FX-8350 to 4.5 GHz air cooled (be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1) and an Asus 5970 950/1200. It seems that the 3029 is more limited than the 3027, but I have not tried.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258069


----------



## BenL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ter1430*
> 
> Hi.
> I have 1090t and I need put FX 8350.
> www.3dmark.com/fs/179263
> Can you put here a last bios (custom or not) for this instal ? Thx
> 
> Nb : if you see my gpu and you don't undersand, it's normal : trifire 6870 (6870x2 + 6870 and 430gt for physX)


Here you go http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-3029.zip latest beta bios from Asus - CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-3029.zip


----------



## Jeannot61

Thank you, but it seems that the 3029 bios has fewer options for overclocking the 3027, or am I wrong ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobo99*
> 
> Hey no problem. When I heard that I could upgrade this on my "old" board, I wanted to dig everything up that I could.
> 
> 4.9 GHz is stable sort of. The 8th core always fails blend, but is fine for BOINC and games.
> 5Ghz is "windows" stable, and on BOINC, but hard fails on blend test.
> 
> I just realized during these tests I've had CPU Spread Spectrum on "AUTO" and turbo core to auto.. will try and stabilize at 5Ghz.
> 
> The 5870 I have is overclocked to 1.005 Ghz @ 1.35V. When BOINC'ing at full load (CPU @ 4.9) I am drawing 600W system according to the kill-a-watt.
> Running just Prime95 is 420W @ 5.0Ghz
> 
> Cooling is a custom loop, swiftech 255 pump, 360 rad, apogee xt, 5870 overclocked, 240 rad, and 8 fans across those two. The temperatures peaked at 63 during blend.. However I wasn't handling RAM and other things correctly.. I think 5Ghz will be attainable with reasonable temps. Will post back when I manage that.
> 
> On the topic of Cool N Quiet, yes. I had to download "AMDMsrTweaker", and run the batch file to turn off APM, this stops random throttling. When you download the program, run a batch file at every startup with: AmdMsrTweaker APM=0
> 
> Only problem with the beta bios is AHCI doesnt work for me. I have to use IDE. I also didn't do a fresh install when I reflashed the bios, so maybe there are some issues there.
> 
> 3DMark Link for 5.0GHz run. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5721791
> I'm coming from a 955 BE @ 4Ghz. There are notable improvements in video encoding and minor improvements in games. In some handbrake DVD encodes I get upwards of 400FPS.
> 
> *4.9GHZ*


really curious as i am tempted to get this mobo as another pc. doesnt this mobo have hpc mode ( it will shut off throttling to a point ( will still throttle as the cpu socket hits like 62 or 72 idr ) ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I bought this board just cause i could get it for 120 bucks.. and also cause when it first came out i DROOLED. lol I was just going to use it just for my 1055t... But then saw all this big hype on the 8350 and thought. ah what the hell.. I also saw people were getting 2400mhz oc's outa there ram on this board.. So i thought well **** i can just buy some 2400mhz ram and just use that... But it didnt work out that way... Im going to be taking everything out of my box in the next few days to put some new thermal tape on the vrm's and put some IC Diamond thermal past on the nb and sb, and do afew other things to get that back down to under 50. It started out at 65c, now its down to 55, and i need to it be less then that, just for my own peice of mind.. The nb/sb cooler is quite different then the formula. but i got my own work around... Anyways when i put everything back in im going to take out the bios battery put all my components back in and put the 2400mhz ram in the A2 slot and see if that works.. I noticed that the timings on the ram are 10-12-12-31.. in the bios there is no 31 it only goes to 30.. Im thinkin that is why its not working... Id like to mod the bios myself and add 31 to the timings. But have NOOO idea how to do such a thing. btw im rock solid at 4.9ghz and my 1866 ram is running 2133 no problems.. but i want MORE!
> 
> Not sure if anyone would want to help in figuring out how to mod the bios to make this ram work??? That would be killer!
> 
> One last question.. My NB is way unstable after 2550 mhz.. i cant even boot past 2650 and it just boggles my mind because on the 1055t on this board i was at 3200mhz no problem..
> 
> Thanks for all the help too guys! love this forum.


this wasnt from the microcenter in colorado was it. i just had it in my hands today. if it was one of the guys there told me he bough tit but it had an issue with an on board chip and after his returning it they put it back out ( which they shouldnt of ) and it has been returned several times. so if it was test it thoroughly maybe you can rma it !~


----------



## james111333

I can't decide whether to replace my 1090T @ 3.8GHz with a 8350!??

Can anyone who has made the swap let me know what differences it will make, I don't need any more power for desktop use really so it is only in games where I need an improvement. I have 2000MHz CL8 Domiator GT's (4gb) and a 5870 heavily overclocked which will be upgraded soon to either a 7970 GHZ Ed or 8970 when they come out. All water cooled. So how many FPS should I expect to gain in games like Skyrim and Arma 3??? I know there are a lot of benchmarks etc but I am after first person perspectives from real world users. At the moment it seems a good upgrade as I can sell the 1090T for £80 and 8350s are only £70 more.

To throw another variable in, when can we expect steamroller and is it still expected to work on MBs that accept Piledriver?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> I can't decide whether to replace my 1090T @ 3.8GHz with a 8350!??
> 
> Can anyone who has made the swap let me know what differences it will make, I don't need any more power for desktop use really so it is only in games where I need an improvement. I have 2000MHz CL8 Domiator GT's (4gb) and a 5870 heavily overclocked which will be upgraded soon to either a 7970 GHZ Ed or 8970 when they come out. All water cooled. So how many FPS should I expect to gain in games like Skyrim and Arma 3??? I know there are a lot of benchmarks etc but I am after first person perspectives from real world users. At the moment it seems a good upgrade as I can sell the 1090T for £80 and 8350s are only £70 more.
> 
> To throw another variable in, when can we expect steamroller and is it still expected to work on MBs that accept Piledriver?
> 
> Thanks everyone


steamroller ( at least v1 ) amd has said it will be am3+ unless that has changed but not from what i have heard.

skyrim is single threaded performance and generally uses 2 cores. ( you may not see an improvement, you may see slight decrease )
idk on the rest of it. been watching forums alot and a lot of people have commented they are very happy with the switch from 1090/1100t to 8350 some are not i did not so i can not comment sorry.


----------



## Jeannot61

I have a 1090T that I rode with no problems at 4.0GHz , and 4.4GHz with vcore more , and being spent in 8350, there are still more fps in games. For cons , the FX is much better in many applications, but lamentable in SuperPi ! The 1090T down to 16 seconds while the FX is struggling to reach 20 seconds!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> I have a 1090T that I rode with no problems at 4.0GHz , and 4.4GHz with vcore more , and being spent in 8350, there are still more fps in games. For cons , the FX is much better in many applications, but lamentable in SuperPi ! The 1090T down to 16 seconds while the FX is struggling to reach 20 seconds!


definitely the 1090 has better single threaded performance


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Day and night difference between the PII X6 and the 8350. Had a 1055t at 4.3 and when I ran the 8350 at stock I could tell the performance was better. Latency was better by far. Bringing it to 5ghz is where it really shines tho.


----------



## james111333

Some varying opinions it seems, after a bit of reading I have been shocked to find that even PD is beaten clock for clock by the 1090T So to bring back the topic to this awesome MB, What is the average expected overclock of a 8350 on a crosshair IV?

It seems that PD needs to be at around 4.5ghz just to match a 3.8ghz 1090T which sort of puts me off. Maybe I should seek a higher clock on my Thuban, so what do I need to do to net better performance on this board? What are the max volts for things like Vcore, NB etc? is there any specific OC guides for this MB to save you guys repeating the same stuff that has (i'm sure) already been covered? Thanks very much. James


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Some varying opinions it seems, after a bit of reading I have been shocked to find that even PD is beaten clock for clock by the 1090T So to bring back the topic to this awesome MB, What is the average expected overclock of a 8350 on a crosshair IV?
> 
> It seems that PD needs to be at around 4.5ghz just to match a 3.8ghz 1090T which sort of puts me off. Maybe I should seek a higher clock on my Thuban, so what do I need to do to net better performance on this board? What are the max volts for things like Vcore, NB etc? is there any specific OC guides for this MB to save you guys repeating the same stuff that has (i'm sure) already been covered? Thanks very much. James


right now you are comparing apples and bananas. they have a completely different architecture you cant compare clock for clock. comparing stock vs stock is one thing. but not clock vs clock. one is built for one thing and one another
the phemon gets higher scores in the single threaded category and much lower in multithreaded. however clock for clock there is no comparison. sure people have beat this topic to death. but in truth it is not that the fx is just a slightly different architecture, is is 1000%( yea thousand ) different

your oc will depend on your psu and your cooling solution.

here amd ocing guide very end has a nice little graph for you to look at..

feel free to read the 83xx club. as all of these questions really have been answered. and you can get an idea about your cooling solution from the google dox in the front page


----------



## Kishona

Good day all. 1st time poster here. Just joined too, and I've got a question to ask.
Currently I'm running a Crosshair IV Formula with a Phenom II X4 970 (3.5 Ghz) with 16Gb ram (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9).
Already running bios ver. 3029 and in the next few days I'm gonna drop in a FX-8350.
Is there anything else I should do to make it a smooth transition?


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/0_100 another good reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishona*
> 
> Good day all. 1st time poster here. Just joined too, and I've got a question to ask.
> Currently I'm running a Crosshair IV Formula with a Phenom II X4 970 (3.5 Ghz) with 16Gb ram (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9).
> Already running bios ver. 3029 and in the next few days I'm gonna drop in a FX-8350.
> Is there anything else I should do to make it a smooth transition?


asuming that is the most updated bios. not really welcome to OCN !~ and welcome to Vishara family~!~


----------



## Seanay00

Well i just threw 2getha a bit of a test build of pure amd gear to try and silence the rumors. I used a couple 6870's that i ripped out of my signature build which i replaced with GTX670's. The rest is a mixture of new and bargin parts ive picked up along the way.

- crosshair IV formula
- FX-8350 @ 4.5ghz
- 2x HD6870's
- Corsair H100i
- GSkill Ripjaws 8gb @ 1780mhz
- Thermaltake toughpower 775w
- Thermaltake Chaser A31 (snow edition)
- OCZ Agility 3 120gb
- WD Black 1TB

Will throw a couple pix up when i get a chance, but so far it seems to be running really well. No issues wat so ever with AMD cpu's esp this 8 core weapon


----------



## Wbroach23

Anyone know of a good 8 or 16 gig kit of 1600mhz RAM that works well I had a stick die and need to get new RAM.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Anyone know of a good 8 or 16 gig kit of 1600mhz RAM that works well I had a stick die and need to get new RAM.


sammies ~~ samsung miracle ram gl finding it, amazing for ocing though 99% can hit like 9-9-9 1866 no problem with ~ 1.5v

sammies club


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Anyone know of a good 8 or 16 gig kit of 1600mhz RAM that works well I had a stick die and need to get new RAM.


Sammies are okay but not outstanding by any means. I'd recommend these,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231536 CL7 at 1.5v or
for a 16GB kit if $$$ isn't a factor these work real nice
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sammies are okay but not outstanding by any means. I'd recommend these,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231536 CL7 at 1.5v or
> for a 16GB kit if $$$ isn't a factor these work real nice
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628


I like the bottom kit, but will it fit under my Thermaltake Frio? lol I have the regular ripjaws now and they fit just barely but I suppose these should fit in the other channel if need be


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Well i just threw 2getha a bit of a test build of pure amd gear to try and silence the rumors. I used a couple 6870's that i ripped out of my signature build which i replaced with GTX670's. The rest is a mixture of new and bargin parts ive picked up along the way.
> 
> - crosshair IV formula
> - FX-8350 @ 4.5ghz
> - 2x HD6870's
> - Corsair H100i
> - GSkill Ripjaws 8gb @ 1780mhz
> - Thermaltake toughpower 775w
> - Thermaltake Chaser A31 (snow edition)
> - OCZ Agility 3 120gb
> - WD Black 1TB
> 
> Will throw a couple pix up when i get a chance, but so far it seems to be running really well. No issues wat so ever with AMD cpu's esp this 8 core weapon


Hi!

Someone could please test if *AMD Virtualization* Technology is functional with a Vishera over 890FX please?

Thanks.

App example:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=592

If it works virtualization is ok.

Thanks a lot.

Goodbye.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I like the bottom kit, but will it fit under my Thermaltake Frio? lol I have the regular ripjaws now and they fit just barely but I suppose these should fit in the other channel if need be


The Trident X do have removable HS's if clearance is an issue. I'd try running them in the other channel too.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Anyone know of a good 8 or 16 gig kit of 1600mhz RAM that works well I had a stick die and need to get new RAM.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006142%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D518%5E20%2D231%2D518%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D617%5E20%2D231%2D617%2DTS&percm=20%2D231%2D518%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B20%2D231%2D617%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006142%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D518%5E20%2D231%2D518%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D617%5E20%2D231%2D617%2DTS&percm=20%2D231%2D518%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B20%2D231%2D617%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


Hi man. Anything about my post related to Virtualization (Vishera over 890FX)?

Thanks.

Bye.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Hi man. Anything about my post related to Virtualization (Vishera over 890FX)?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bye.


990fx does support visulization. called svm
in advanced under cpu config iirc- only not sure about location name


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 990fx does support visulization. called svm
> in advanced under cpu config iirc- only not sure about location name


Yeah I know but I said 890FX with Vishera...


----------



## punisherITA

I found a easy way to test if hardware virtualization is supported:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=592

(actually now Windows XP mode does not require virtualization anymore but the application is still useful to detect the support)


----------



## Play

Hello everyone, anyone wanna help me please?







I just bought 8 GB kit of Dominator Platinum by Corsair @ 1600 Mhz , their latency is 8/8/8/24 .
So... when i first mounted them on the black dimms i didn't see anything on the screen, after i moved them to the red dimms i was able to entering BIOS and set their frequency @ 1600 MHZ
Why the black dimms didn't work with this kit? In the qualified vendor list this model is not on the list because my mobo is Crosshair IV Extreme
And CPU-z is showing me this:
RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 802.7 MHz (1:4) @ 9-9-9-24
Slot 1 : 4096MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 4096MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Why is showing me 9 at latency when the manufacturer said that the ram's got 8 latency? Is there a way to set this from BIOS ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play*
> 
> Hello everyone, anyone wanna help me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought 8 GB kit of Dominator Platinum by Corsair @ 1600 Mhz , their latency is 8/8/8/24 .
> So... when i first mounted them on the black dimms i didn't see anything on the screen, after i moved them to the red dimms i was able to entering BIOS and set their frequency @ 1600 MHZ
> Why the black dimms didn't work with this kit? In the qualified vendor list this model is not on the list because my mobo is Crosshair IV Extreme
> And CPU-z is showing me this:
> RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
> RAM Speed : 802.7 MHz (1:4) @ 9-9-9-24
> Slot 1 : 4096MB (10700)
> Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
> Slot 2 : 4096MB (10700)
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
> Why is showing me 9 at latency when the manufacturer said that the ram's got 8 latency? Is there a way to set this from BIOS ?


You need to manually enter all the Dram specs, timing, freq and voltage into the bios.

Here is what my bios (CHV-Z) looks like default for dram latency, yours should be similar. I needed to change the first four to 8-9-9-24. Than I enter 33 and 1T. At this point I reboot and than change the others from auto to what is shown just to the left. This makes a good starting point.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play*
> 
> Hello everyone, anyone wanna help me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought 8 GB kit of Dominator Platinum by Corsair @ 1600 Mhz , their latency is 8/8/8/24 .
> So... when i first mounted them on the black dimms i didn't see anything on the screen, after i moved them to the red dimms i was able to entering BIOS and set their frequency @ 1600 MHZ
> Why the black dimms didn't work with this kit? In the qualified vendor list this model is not on the list because my mobo is Crosshair IV Extreme
> And CPU-z is showing me this:
> RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
> RAM Speed : 802.7 MHz (1:4) @ 9-9-9-24
> Slot 1 : 4096MB (10700)
> Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
> Slot 2 : 4096MB (10700)
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
> Why is showing me 9 at latency when the manufacturer said that the ram's got 8 latency? Is there a way to set this from BIOS ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You need to manually enter all the Dram specs, timing, freq and voltage into the bios.
> 
> Here is what my bios (CHV-Z) looks like default for dram latency, yours should be similar. I needed to change the first four to 8-9-9-24. Than I enter 33 and 1T. At this point I reboot and than change the others from auto to what is shown just to the left. This makes a good starting point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


manually entering settings is pretty normal on good speed/timing ram.

black dims may not of got a good seat, one time i also had my cpu mem controller fail. i would try reseating in the black dims 2-3 times, first take a flashlight and look in them ( although it is rare to have something in BOTH ) see if a shaving or something fell in them. other wise could be mobo or cpu.


----------



## Play

Thanks to all for replies, i succeed to manually enter the manufacturer values, now CPU-Z show like this:
RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 803.1 MHz (1:4) @ 8-8-8-24
Slot 1 : 4096MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 4096MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
And as for the black dimm's i don't know why they didn't work, i tried with my old ram sticks and nothing, is there a possibility that dimm 2 and 4 to work only with 4 sticks kit? I mean each 1,2,3 and 4 dimm to be ocupied with one stick?


----------



## denxell

asus croshair 4 I can put 2x8gb of ramwould have no problems with that configuration


----------



## Tweeky

ok


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Play*
> 
> Thanks to all for replies, i succeed to manually enter the manufacturer values, now CPU-Z show like this:
> RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
> RAM Speed : 803.1 MHz (1:4) @ 8-8-8-24
> Slot 1 : 4096MB (10700)
> Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
> Slot 2 : 4096MB (10700)
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
> And as for the black dimm's i don't know why they didn't work, i tried with my old ram sticks and nothing, is there a possibility that dimm 2 and 4 to work only with 4 sticks kit? I mean each 1,2,3 and 4 dimm to be ocupied with one stick?


i had the same problem with my 6100 one of the memory controllers went bad or a "channel" ( for lack of a better word ) in the chip that connected it to that dim went bad. if you still have a 30 day warranty from where you got it i would just take it back. tell them the problem. it would be better if you had another cpu you could throw in there that you know works. you could find out real quick at this point it is either your cpu or your mobo ( trace may be damaged ext . )


----------



## Jeannot61

That's nice , because I was wondering whether it was possible!


----------



## Seanay00

how do u change from offset voltage to absolute voltage for cpu voltages etc, on crosshair lV formula??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> how do u change from offset voltage to absolute voltage for cpu voltages etc, on crosshair lV formula??


Enter bios
Extreme Tweaker tab
Scroll down to CPU & NB Voltage Mode
Use enter or +/- to change value


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Enter bios
> Extreme Tweaker tab
> Scroll down to CPU & NB Voltage Mode
> Use enter or +/- to change value


assuming it is the same as the saberkitty

above the volts there should be an option for offset or manual.

http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/motherboards/AsusP67Sabertooth/bios10r.jpg

small link and an intel but you get the idea

see the "cpu voltage" and beside it is "offset mode"

http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/mainboards/asus_crosshair_formulaiv-gigabyte-ga890fxa_ud7/bios_tweaker.png

you can see it in the pic cpu /nb voltage mode offset


----------



## FabioMC

Hi guys,

I'm having problems with my CROSSHAIR IV Formula + 560ti SLI + 300.xx drivers. One of the adapters fails (error code 43). I tried clean install, wiping everything (driver cleaner and driversweeper), swapping hdmi port, but all with no luck. I tried in two different win7 x64 installations and win8 x64. When I revert the adapter to 296.10 everything works and both cards stay selectable on nvidia control panel. Any help ?

Thanks.


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Someone could please test if *AMD Virtualization* Technology is functional with a Vishera over 890FX please?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> App example:
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=592
> 
> If it works virtualization is ok.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Goodbye.


Yes it works fine with the FX-8350 and the 890FX on the CHIVE motherboard. You can even run multiple instances of Virtual XP Mode concurrently to maximize all 8 cores.


----------



## Bloodystumps

Has anyone replaced the northbridge fan on the CHIVE ?? if so where did you find the fan and what mods did you have to do if any?? mine has been noisy for some time now and I just can't seem to find a suitable replacement.. I was searching for a waterblock but that has come up dry


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodystumps*
> 
> Has anyone replaced the northbridge fan on the CHIVE ?? if so where did you find the fan and what mods did you have to do if any?? mine has been noisy for some time now and I just can't seem to find a suitable replacement.. I was searching for a waterblock but that has come up dry


They will ship to the US.

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Anfi-tec-Asus-Crosshair-IV-Extreme-Lightcover-Waterblock-Set_4038.html


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodystumps*
> 
> Has anyone replaced the northbridge fan on the CHIVE ?? if so where did you find the fan and what mods did you have to do if any?? mine has been noisy for some time now and I just can't seem to find a suitable replacement.. I was searching for a waterblock but that has come up dry


one like this will fit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185039


----------



## savage1987

Anyone using Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2B1600C9 on these boards? I have 8GB (2x4GB set) of it here, had problems with a set before so I RMA'd it. Installing the replacement set has nuked my 4GHz overclock







and it doesn't seem to want to run at 1600MHz, even at 1.5V.

If anyone has tips or settings they could share here I'd appreciate it.

Currently running at 3.6GHz CPU level up setting, with RAM set on 1.500V, 1200MHz, and everything else on auto







That's the best I've been able to boot with so far. Not sure, seems like I've taken a step backwards here.


----------



## Tweeky

I don't like or use corsair memory anymore I like gskill better

look in the manual in the bios section for D.O.C.P. to set your memory

if the memory will not run at manufactory specs RMA it

set memory to 1.55 volts and run test if its good then try 1.54 volts ... and so on


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Anyone using Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2B1600C9 on these boards? I have 8GB (2x4GB set) of it here, had problems with a set before so I RMA'd it. Installing the replacement set has nuked my 4GHz overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it doesn't seem to want to run at 1600MHz, even at 1.5V.
> 
> If anyone has tips or settings they could share here I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Currently running at 3.6GHz CPU level up setting, with RAM set on 1.500V, 1200MHz, and everything else on auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best I've been able to boot with so far. Not sure, seems like I've taken a step backwards here.


A couple things to realize here,
changing out 4GB to 8GB's will require a change in your OC that's a given.

Don't be surprised if it requires more than stock Dram voltage even for stock timings. (.05v to .1v.)
The manufactures stock voltage is rated for the Intel platform which plain uses less voltage when compared to AMD platform.

You'll also see benefits from manually entering CPU/NB voltage and make sure to manually enter "ALL" the Dram specs.

If your last OC was stable than you should have a good idea of how much vcore is ness. I don't think that will change very much at 3.6GHz, but you'll need to test and check/adjust both Dram voltage and CPU/NB voltage. Adding more memory may put a little more stress on the IMC.

You'll also find the fewer bios settings left on auto the better things will run. You're just approaching that barrier where this could make a difference.


----------



## savage1987

I had a comprehensive set of stuff perfected in BIOS to achieve my 4.06GHz before.. I can sense I'm going to have to start over









I set the RAM to 1.5V after reading somewhere else that people with similar sets were finding it wouldn't run correctly with more than that. I'll try giving it some more.

I have already RMA'd a set of this stuff for being faulty, this is the replacement set. I've read of other people flat out unable to get it to run at 1600MHz on some platforms as well.

I don't know where to find the specs I should be entering in DRAM config...









...also found this, which might go some way toward explaining my trouble with getting the rated 1600MHz.


----------



## MNModder

Just saw this and was wondering two thing
1. How do I join the club
2. does anyone know where i can find a waterblock for the formula
I've owned this board for a while and have ventured into water cooling recently and have been trying to find a block for it with no success

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> I had a comprehensive set of stuff perfected in BIOS to achieve my 4.06GHz before.. I can sense I'm going to have to start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the RAM to 1.5V after reading somewhere else that people with similar sets were finding it wouldn't run correctly with more than that. I'll try giving it some more.
> 
> I have already RMA'd a set of this stuff for being faulty, this is the replacement set. I've read of other people flat out unable to get it to run at 1600MHz on some platforms as well.
> 
> I don't know where to find the specs I should be entering in DRAM config...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also found this, which might go some way toward explaining my trouble with getting the rated 1600MHz.


fyi i was able to use dual channel ram @ 1600 np with all 4 slots filled.
according to newegg stock volts are 1.5v http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233202

if you want help i need all of your bios settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> Just saw this and was wondering two thing
> 1. How do I join the club
> 2. does anyone know where i can find a waterblock for the formula
> I've owned this board for a while and have ventured into water cooling recently and have been trying to find a block for it with no success
> 
> Thanks in advance


there are a few ill see what i can find for you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17962/ex-blc-1390/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g30c89
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16758/ex-blc-956/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_Acetal_Nickel_EK-FB_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17961/ex-blc-1389/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_Acetal.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14502/ex-blc-1003/Heatkiller_MB-SET_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_Full_Coverage_Water_Block_Kit_-_Copper_Top_11410.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14503/ex-blc-1004/Heatkiller_MB-SET_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_Full_Coverage_Water_Block_Kit_-_Nickel_Top_11412.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10237/ex-blc-713/Koolance_MB-ASC3F_ASUS_Crosshair_III_Formula_Liquid_Cooling_Motherboard_Block_No_Fittings.html

sorry thought this was the v club not the 4


i didnt find one you may have to do a used one


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> according to newegg stock volts are 1.5v http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233202
> 
> if you want help i need all of your bios settings.


I know stock volts are 1.5... says it all over the RAM sticks and packaging







I don't know the timings I should be throwing at it.

All of which BIOS settings? The ones for my 4.06GHz OC? All of that has gone out the window for this RAM







I'm really starting with nothing here. Pretty much hit 'load system defaults' as painful as that is. I'll have to work my OC from the ground up again :/ .... and I've forgotten my method. It's been a while now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> I know stock volts are 1.5... says it all over the RAM sticks and packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the timings I should be throwing at it.
> 
> All of which BIOS settings? The ones for my 4.06GHz OC? All of that has gone out the window for this RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really starting with nothing here. Pretty much hit 'load system defaults' as painful as that is. I'll have to work my OC from the ground up again :/ .... and I've forgotten my method. It's been a while now.


unless your dead set on fsb oc just up your multi to 20 volts to w.e the norm is for that processor and keep your ram at 1600 with stock timings / volts and try it. you can lower or raise core volts accordingly as needed.

you may have to raise cpu/nb volts to 1.2-1.3 ( total volts )as this has been known to help.

with fsb it is a bit harder. but multi would be easiest.

if you had a fsb oc the ram may not of liked the fsb it was at.
i cant find what chip you have 4300 or 6300 but i can tell you average for 8350 is ~ 1.4 for 4ghz
with fx chips assuming you have a decent cooler up to 1.55 is safe on air. but that really is the max for air. water i have seen ppl be able to hit 1.6-1.7v not saying it is smart, just an option with the most obscene custom loops


----------



## savage1987

I may indeed do that. From memory my FSB was at 300 ish. I'm using a 955BE, it's the system in my sig. Decent cooler, check .. NH-D14.

I hit a limit of 3.8 I think with multi-only overclocking since once you pass 18 or 19 multi the CPU no longer drops multiplier on idle, and I didn't like that. Bumping the FSB from 200 to 300 or so yielded a stable 4.06GHz, and an ALMOST stable 4.2GHz that was a little too hot for my liking. I'll have a play around and see how I go.

As for the RAM - I left everything in BIOS set at default and only spec'd the RAM settings, 9-9-9-24 1.5V 1600, and it wouldn't boot with that. Perhaps the CPU/NB voltage will help.


----------



## Mega Man

just one cautionary tale again my volts are for fx processors. make sure to find max volts out so you dont fry your chip


----------



## savage1987

Yeah I've got all that written down somewhere... From memory I was around 1.45 at 4.06GHz, but I could be totally wrong


----------



## harshuk

Hi guys I own a asus crosshair iv forumula currently on a 965 overclocked to 4ghz on a coolermaster 212 evo .

My question I I've read all threw the this thread and I want to upgrade to a pilldriver chip.

My preference is the 6300 however has anyone got this chip running on the mobo yet as everyone seems to have the 8350.

Thanks


----------



## 033Y5

turn off CPU level up and try manual or docp
i was running corsair xms3 2000mhz cl9 on my chivf and still using them now on my chvf-z so your 1600mhz should work


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello guys!
Help me please with ASUS MyLogo3 on Crosshair IV Extreme
Factory ROG animation be deleted, If i change picture?
or
factory ROG animation be on first splash screen (like stock), and on second screen be changed black background?


----------



## Jeannot61

Hi
Logically with the 3027 or 3029 bios, if the FX- 8350 is accepted, the 6300 should also be


----------



## Tweeky

the 3027 is old and was for 8100 series it would be best to use the 3029 bios


----------



## Jeannot61

The 3027 bios already accepted the second-generation FX , without problem, but it is true that the 3029 would be more appropriate for later


----------



## punisherITA

Hi guys! I don't have Formula IV but my mobo is its twin sister so...



It works like a charm. Look @mem. timings too!


----------



## Satanello

exc. me wrong thread.


----------



## Jeannot61

Hi
What model is it?


----------



## LzbeL

Hello guys, i need help with OC Phenom II 965 C3, with ths motherboard (Crosshair IV Formula)

Some test values to start? I like to get to 4Ghz at least, if not bum me out the processor.

I have understood that the CPUNB plays a very important ... I have a Memory 8GB Ripjaws X 1600.

Regards.


----------



## 033Y5

http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide


----------



## maxto252

Good evening to all,

today I received my 8350 to replace my 965be.

I wane in 3029 and my windows do not recognize 8cores.

test moddified 3027. marked incompatible

Crosshaire 4 formula

EDIIT :

Hello, today I tried another option. Not select anything in MSCONFING-> Start-> number of cores. I reboot and Windows will not launch at all. help mee: (


----------



## Tweeky

AMD FX 9650

http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


----------



## Jeannot61

Have you looked under Windows if the 8350 is well recognized?
Normally , even in the bios, it should be recognized. Make a reset bios to see !


----------



## LzbeL

I managed to stabilize with Prime +12 hours Phenom II 965 C3 3.9GHz 1.406v (BIOS) with Full Calibration.

CPU-NB 2600mhz with 1.228v.

How about you see?

I tried to go for 4Ghz, but my heatsink will not let me ... need more than 1.406v and already exceeded 57 ° C in full with Prime.


----------



## Jeannot61

What did you like cooling ? You'll certainly have to change if you want to go higher ! On my FX- 8350 to 4.6GHz under 1.55V , I have a be quiet! Dark Rock Pro , although it cools the processor !


----------



## maxto252

It was recognized in windows and in the bios.

I formatted and it's ok.

Why in cpu-z, the multiplier is (7-21)

thank you


----------



## Jeannot61

Simply because of the function of energy saving, multiplier 7 at least (1400 MHz) and 21 at the maximum (4200 MHz) Turbo Core


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Simply because of the function of energy saving, multiplier 7 at least (1400 MHz) and 21 at the maximum (4200 MHz) Turbo Core


apm cnq c1e c6 and turbo

will also throttle due to temps


----------



## jacksonv

do they still have the IV formula board for RMA replacement as mine bit the dust today with the CPU LED light, the CPU does work as I pop it in my old board and it post. everything was running great for the longest time but decided to took the rig out to the garage and powered up the compressor to clean it, didn't take nothing off just only open the case and after it was nice and clean I plug it up and no post, check and recheck all power supply connections and mother board connections, tug, wiggle, you name it done it, my question is how can it mess up just by blowing compress air on it? done it several times before and it beats those air cans. At the moment I'm requesting RMA with ASUS.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonv*
> 
> do they still have the IV formula board for RMA replacement as mine bit the dust today with the CPU LED light, the CPU does work as I pop it in my old board and it post. everything was running great for the longest time but decided to took the rig out to the garage and powered up the compressor to clean it, didn't take nothing off just only open the case and after it was nice and clean I plug it up and no post, check and recheck all power supply connections and mother board connections, tug, wiggle, you name it done it, my question is how can it mess up just by blowing compress air on it? done it several times before and it beats those air cans. At the moment I'm requesting RMA with ASUS.


depends. 1 if there is water in the air ( depends on how professional your setup is or if it is just a air comp ) and 2 can make static which can damage ics


----------



## jacksonv

got 2 oil / water separator on it, one right at the compressor coupler and one in middle of hose as i don't like moistur or water in my air tools. also did clear cmos and all still no luck


----------



## jacksonv

just got done using a mutimeter checking the voltage from the power supply and also check the MB probe feature and the CPU voltage is at 2.52 WOW!!! shut that thing off with a quickness. NB voltage was at 1.2, ram at 1.5 and the others look normal, getting 12.24 from the 8 pin CPU power cable. so in this case it's a power phase voltage issue that is causing the CPU Q - LED to stay solid and won't let the system post. C'mon ASUS it's bad enough your MB died but trying to take my CPU with it. anyway how quick is RMA service from ASUS?


----------



## jacksonv

got my RMA # but just to let everyone know that this board is not cover by ASUS APS service anymore.


----------



## caveman59847

hey please add me to the club I will not get the new board untill friday but I am excited to put it in. I am upgrading from the AsuS M4A79 Deluxe to the AsuS Crosshair IV. I am hoping to get some better performance out of the H.I.S Radeon IceQ Turbo 7780 GHz Edition and a AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. I had to spend a little more than I would of liked to upgrade the RAM cause the M4A79 Deluxe only accepts DDR2 1066 and the new one accepts DDR3. does anyone know if the Crosshair IV accepts DDR3 2133 PC3 17000 ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> hey please add me to the club I will not get the new board untill friday but I am excited to put it in. I am upgrading from the AsuS M4A79 Deluxe to the AsuS Crosshair IV. I am hoping to get some better performance out of the H.I.S Radeon IceQ Turbo 7780 GHz Edition and a AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. I had to spend a little more than I would of liked to upgrade the RAM cause the M4A79 Deluxe only accepts DDR2 1066 and the new one accepts DDR3. does anyone know if the Crosshair IV accepts DDR3 2133 PC3 17000 ?


Welcome!
Feel free to add yourself and your specs here
(located on the OP Members List)

I was able to run these @ 1946.6MHz 28 hr Prime95 stable without issue. Also ran @ 2006MHz.
The 1090T/1100 will be your limiting factor for Dram freq in this case.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Wondering if anyone knows this problem

When i try to run a bench at 5.3ghz at 1.66v every few seconds my voltage drops to 1.16 then pops back up again.. I have LLC on full.. Also have the amd tweaker ran to make sure it doesnt downclock...

Any ideas.

Side question cannot get past 5.3 no matter how high i take the voltages... Is it the board limiting me or my powersupply (Kingwin ABT-1000MA1S Mach 1)? you can see in my sig the configuration.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows this problem
> 
> When i try to run a bench at 5.3ghz at 1.66v every few seconds my voltage drops to 1.16 then pops back up again.. I have LLC on full.. Also have the amd tweaker ran to make sure it doesnt downclock...
> 
> Any ideas.
> 
> Side question cannot get past 5.3 no matter how high i take the voltages... Is it the board limiting me? you can see in my sig the configuration.


Have you tried disabling the over current protection (in the BIOS that is)?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Have you tried disabling the over current protection (in the BIOS that is)?


I did turn it off but it still prompted me with overvolt error press f1? Wasnt sure what that ment.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I did turn it off but it still prompted me with overvolt error press f1? Wasnt sure what that ment.


have you disabled monitoring of vcore in bios ? ( i know it fixes that problem on the saberkitty)


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you disabled monitoring of vcore in bios ? ( i know it fixes that problem on the saberkitty)


Ahhhh haaa.. never thought of that. Will try. Thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

any time hope it helps !~


----------



## Tokkan

It seems like the 3rd slot of my Crosshair IV Formula is dieng.
Both graphics card only report having a speed of PCIe 2.0 2x in it, the 2nd slot gives the expected 8x and the 1st slot works at 16x.
Any idea on what I should do?
Right now since I don't have time to waste I changed my slave graphics card to the 2nd slot running crossfire at 16x/8x. Doubt there'll be a performance issue like this.
Any idea/suggestion is welcomed.

I noticed this cause I was having weird bluescreens that didn't happen before but were happening quite often now and Bioshock Infinite was having weird performance, it would freeze for a sec sometimes.
My OC n stuff are pretty much 100% stable but I removed those to test for problems.


----------



## wedellj

Hey Everyone.

I just sold my 1090T for $130 and bought the FX-8320 for $145.

I know there is some incompatibilities with the Crosshair IV and PD/Vishera chips.

If I want to overclock (I do) what setting in the BIOS and what do I have to setup in Windows in order to probably OC this guy.

Thanks everyone!! Hoping for 4.6ghz







4.8ghz would be fricken awesome.


----------



## caveman59847

Well I can officially say that I am one of the unlucky ones who got a aSus Crosshair IV Formula that has the Northbridge issue.. Just finished taking off the Sinks on both the North and Southbridge. I didn't have a way to sand down the stand offs but I did have plenty in a old toolbox that probably weren't quite as short as I liked but I decided to use them anyway. I have to say that the junk aSus uses on their Motherboards is rubbish. I ended up having to use sandpaper to lap the crap off the sinks. I then applied Graphene Thermal paste and reinstalled the sinks on the board.I went anywhere from 45C to 55C before and after sit anywhere from 35C to 38.5C during normal use. I haven't had a chance to see how hot it will get during gaming. Wow what a improvement. I asked around a little and some people said those temps are okay for the NB but I am happy I finally got around to taking it apart and modding that because it is a vast improvement.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Thats a good improvement over temps. Congratulations. The CHIVE I own gets too hot on both north and south, like now they are sitting at 61º and 49º with no reason because Im just surfing the net....









I really don't have much time, and since I installed a complicated WC loop, Im eager to put a hand there and see whats happening with the sink. Any Crosshair Formula IV Extreme User that succeded on getting better temps? please share!.


----------



## Tweeky

for the nb and sb asus has said anything under 65 c ok


----------



## Mega Man

ok and preferred are 2 different things....


----------



## djyuri

HY
I would need a little help.
I have an Asus Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard with 3027 BIOS.
Would I be able to use the "OCZ RevoDrive 3 RVD3-FHPX4-240G" in it?
Of course than as primary device.
If yes, then in which socket worthy to be useful?

I say thank you for the answer with respect


----------



## Tweeky

most likely

use the red slot closes to the edge of the board or any available red slot

have no other drives except a optic drive and the RevoDrive drive hooked up

reset the bios with the F5 key

if you plan to raid set ports 1-4 to raid if not set to ahci

set up the RevoDrive drive in the bios and make it the boot drive

have no other drives except a optic drive and the RevoDrive drive hooked up at the time you install windows

other drives may be hooked up and set after windows is installed

hi djyuri i'm done now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djyuri*
> 
> HY
> I would need a little help.
> I have an Asus Crosshair IV Extreme motherboard with 3027 BIOS.
> Would I be able to use the "OCZ RevoDrive 3 RVD3-FHPX4-240G" in it?
> Of course than as primary device.
> If yes, then in which socket worthy to be useful?
> 
> I say thank you for the answer with respect


use the bottom red one ( you can use anyone but the bottom one is PCIEx4 and the revo is pciex4)


----------



## djyuri

Hy

Ok.
How can i reset with F5 key? The motherboard does not react it F5. Only the diminished starter menu of the operating system fills
And the BIOS does not see it. But my existing operating system yes.

link

THX


----------



## Tweeky

when in the bios tap the F5 key

or use reset button on the motherboard page 2-6 no 9

and then reenter the bios


----------



## savage1987

Hey guys, I could use a hand installing an SSD if anyone can help out.. thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409304/set-ahci-in-bios-installed-win7-onto-ssd-still-shows-up-as-ide-in-bios


----------



## djyuri

Hy
Motherboard+Power switch+VGA+Ram+cpu+Revo drive+optical drive.
I tried lot of combined the F5 key,but the computer no reaction....

other... i tried to many bios reset and settings,but the BIOS didn't see the revodrive.

other... i tried to install windows 7. I loaded revo driver from driver cd...The Windows 7 boot select menü can see the revo drive and can create new partition,foromatting.etc...but can't installing.
Error code: 0x80300001
(need to check bios setting to enable ide/raid/ahci settings)
I tried all settings....but the bios can't see the revo...









(im so sorry for the not percfect english translation. I am hungarian. )
In my country are nobody tried to install revo drive to crosshair IV.
So nobody help to me in my country


----------



## Mega Man

i am not too familiar with the chIV but you know you can pull the battery or use the clr cmos jumper right? or just reflash bios should clear your settings.


----------



## Bun-ny

Hi djyuri,

Have a read through this OCZ Revo forum ....

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?255-OCZ-Revo-OCZ-Revo-x2-OCZ-Revo3-OCZ-Ibis-HSDL-support-and-discussion

Steve


----------



## djyuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am not too familiar with the chIV but you know you can pull the battery or use the clr cmos jumper right? or just reflash bios should clear your settings.


Hy
I tried to reset....one of the kinds did not help. The bios can't see it.

I tried to install (windows 7) with other hard disk. So computer + revo drive + 60GB ssd + optikal drive.
When i loaded the revo driver from the driver cd, the windows installer see the revo drive. And I could install to revo. But after the restart the motherboard did not see it likewise and only it SSD existing win7 started. I will be unable to use it as primary one while BIOS does not see it.

Hy Bun-ny ! THX
I will read that.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djyuri*
> 
> Hy
> Motherboard+Power switch+VGA+Ram+cpu+Revo drive+optical drive.
> I tried lot of combined the F5 key,but the computer no reaction....
> 
> other... i tried to many bios reset and settings,but the BIOS didn't see the revodrive.
> 
> other... i tried to install windows 7. I loaded revo driver from driver cd...The Windows 7 boot select menü can see the revo drive and can create new partition,foromatting.etc...but can't installing.
> Error code: 0x80300001
> (need to check bios setting to enable ide/raid/ahci settings)
> I tried all settings....but the bios can't see the revo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im so sorry for the not percfect english translation. I am hungarian. )
> In my country are nobody tried to install revo drive to crosshair IV.
> So nobody help to me in my country


due you use the delete key to enter the bios ?

does the bios see the optic drive or if a standard hard drive is installed can the bios see it

does the bios recognize the F10 key (to save and exit)

if you still have trouble try an old *PS2 key board* and then reboot and tap the delete key to enter the bios


----------



## djyuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> due you use the delete key to enter the bios ?
> does the bios see the optic drive or if a standard hard drive is installed can the bios see it
> does the bios recognize the F10 key (to save and exit)
> if you still have trouble try an old *PS2 key board* and then reboot and tap the delete key to enter the bios


Hi.
I do not have problem with the entry.
The trouble that BIOS does not see. Because the BIOS do not see the revodrive. So I cant set revo drive to boot device


----------



## djyuri

http://www.kephost.com/view3.php?filename=a1_2013_7_14_80vcxlfiqx.png

""Windows cannot be installed onto this disk. It may occur that the hardware does not support the boot from this disk. Let him make sure of it, that the disk controller allowing is in BIOS menu. ""

This was my last idea


----------



## djyuri

partial success

Settings: Storage configuration: IDE
Integrated tools: Sound,USB3.0,Esata,secound sata chip,Firewire --set to disable









Only in this konfiguration can use the revodrive to bootable tool.

So I can using the revodrive,but I can NOT using: Sound , Fast Usb 3.0 , External Sata...

big one I was disappointed in this motherboard

(my previous testings)---->likewise unusable the special video card extension --> 2x ATI+ 1x NVIDIA (or) 1x ATI+ 1x NVIDIA (or) 2x NVIDIA+ 1x ATI
ati hidralogic is no good.

and likewise unusable --> ATI vga + Agea Physics SX128MB PCI Card
Because: The PCIE is using same IRQ than PCI connector. -->device clash
I tried other PCIE connector---> The motherboard did not see Agea Physics SX128MB PCI Card.

I say thank you for the much help nicely , but this is not worth it so for me
I will sell the motherboard , dared only tuning useful

I am very very tired. Very much of my sleepless night was the latter one in two months.
There are many useful councils here ,but only with compromises


----------



## djyuri

Hy

i am on my Revo about 4 days without problem.
I solved all of the problems

I am able to use the USB 3, Esata and Sound.
1. step: bios upgrade to 3027 from 3027 (yes-yes....from the same direction in the same direction)
Important---> only can work to me ih the revo drive was in the motherboard.
2.step: at the after restart nedd to go to the bios. Only change: Boot sequence--> boot from usb or cd (where can be found the OCZ utility to the bios upgrade on my Revo Drive. (ikewise from the same direction in the same direction)
3.step: We can set the bios normally . Controller: IDE
And take off/DISABLE--> IEEE 1394
--> 3 gbit/s Sata controller
-->Onboard ATA Controller ROM
-->Onboard LAN boot ROM
F10 save and exit...use it with health


----------



## dexis

I post here because i have the chiv-f.

I have a problem with my SSD (Kingston SSDNow v300 60gb)

See the Writing Rate

SSD:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/kbhk.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

HDD:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/m9ws.png/

It's something wrong?


----------



## sektor145

Okay guys, I've seen a lot about the CHIV FX 8350 +, some others said they are not stable. After all, the mobo works fine with FX?
thxxxx


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexis*
> 
> I post here because i have the chiv-f.
> 
> I have a problem with my SSD (Kingston SSDNow v300 60gb)
> 
> See the Writing Rate
> SSD:
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> HDD:
> It's something wrong?


there are IDE and AHCI settings to change

AHCI drivers to load

windows setting to change

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

this is one of the best places to get help with SSD


----------



## savage1987

Possible bug with the Formula board: drives set to AHCI still show up as IDE in the BIOS.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409304/set-ahci-in-bios-installed-win7-onto-ssd-still-shows-up-as-ide-in-bios


----------



## dexis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Possible bug with the Formula board: drives set to AHCI still show up as IDE in the BIOS.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409304/set-ahci-in-bios-installed-win7-onto-ssd-still-shows-up-as-ide-in-bios


Same problem.


----------



## dexis

SSD moved to another mobo with only SATA II and IDE Mode:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/1arx.png/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Possible bug with the Formula board: drives set to AHCI still show up as IDE in the BIOS.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409304/set-ahci-in-bios-installed-win7-onto-ssd-still-shows-up-as-ide-in-bios


you must set the bios to ahci and save settings (F10) and then load the drivers

see page 3-19, in the ch4f manual


----------



## dexis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> there are IDE and AHCI settings to change
> AHCI drivers to load
> windows setting to change
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> this is one of the best places to get help with SSD


I did all that, it gives me same results.

AHCI Mode enabled on BIOS for this SSD and HDD, Windows 7 optimized for SSD, latest AMD SATA Drivers...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> you must set the bios to ahci and save settings (F10) and then load the drivers
> see page 3-19, in the ch4f manual


I noticed that when you set up the drives on AHCI mode then in boot options, the same drives, appears with the IDE prefix.

Otherwise if you select the IDE mode, in boot options the units appears with a SATA prefix.

Tested in the following BIOS version:
3029
2101
2002
2002 Mod (AHCI ROM updated to 3.1)


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello, somebody have a FX-83xx Vishera on CIVE mobo?
something like this:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2606634
http://valid.canardpc.com/2601008
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2723250
http://s41.radikal.ru/i092/1305/a1/cf64d350040c.jpg
http://s56.radikal.ru/i154/1305/22/2f5fc02b4133.jpg
how many GFLOPS You have with Vishera OCed on This mobo?


----------



## Mega Man

using which program ?

IE ibt will show half of the gflops for vishara
however
ibt avx will show its true potential


----------



## zoomer-fodder

LinX AVX Edition


----------



## zoomer-fodder

UP


----------



## TrustKill

Is there any confirmation whether or not Piledriver works with these boards?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> Is there any confirmation whether or not Piledriver works with these boards?


I ran one on my C4F.

Used BETA BIOS 3027 from the ASUS support site.

http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax


----------



## savage1987

Well this is goodbye, guys









I recently updated my system to a Crosshair V Formula-Z so it's time for me to switch threads.

Thanks for all the help!
Sam


----------



## Mega Man

that is rough
just cause you stop using a board does not mean you cant stay and help others !~


----------



## savage1987

haha I am no expert on the IV Formula!! All the helping was a one-way stream here









Seriously I barely know how to change CPU voltage without setting fire to something.

I think my only possibly useful info I added here was about the SATA/IDE reporting bug.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> Is there any confirmation whether or not Piledriver works with these boards?


I have used a FX-8350 on my C4E board. The highest memory multiplier are not availble (above 1866MHz). APM has to be disabled by software. It is likely that the bug that prevented steam & possibly other programs from working is present in the old 3027 BIOS.


----------



## tlminh

Hey guys, I haven't posted in nearly 1 year, I have too many kids now and a jeep so that's taken up a lot of my time

I am running a Crosshair IV extreme with a single 560ti

I'd like to run triple monitors and game at more than satisfactory FPS

What do you guys recommend I replace my 560ti with? I like my 1100T and MB, but wanted to see what latest graphics cards you'd recommend

Newegg has some 7870s on sale for 199. If I run them in crossfire with the IV Extreme, would there be any problems?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Mega Man

the 1100t will not push the cards that well. and 1 card will not let you game on 3 monitors, in the decent range at least .... fair warning.


----------



## tlminh

What do you recommend I do to be able to run 3 monitors while keeping the same cpu and mobo?


----------



## Mega Man

your cpu will struggle ( or so i have been told. i would ask in the 79xx thread in my sig. for how much idk ) but at least a pair of 7950s at min. i am assuming you mean @ 1080p each monitor


----------



## Supercoolin

A pair of 7870's in crossfire and the 1100T should play almost any of the PC games available if you keep your resolution under 1600x1200 on each of the monitors. If you are planning for 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 resoslutions on each of the three monitors, you need to move up to at least a pair of 7950's. Also Newegg has the PowerColor AX7990 on sale for 649.99 plus a 50.00 factory rebate. I am running a pair of them with EKWB water blocks for 8 months without a lick of problems on the CHIVE and I love them. I have three HPZR30w monitors at 2560x1600 (7680x1600) and play every games at full settings without a glitch with 3 of the GPU's in crossfire. Running all 4 GPU's in crossfire isn't possible on 70% of the games.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131483


----------



## Mega Man

ah see i knew someone could help with it. i just dont have any exp with phIIs sorry but i have read alot of posts saying it is the bottleneck in their system.


----------



## MrHankyBoy

Has anyone gotten Lan drivers to work on windows 8?

Edit: I am a noob, it was disabled in the bios


----------



## Jeannot61

Hi !
I have a question as to whether there are any specific drivers to run the Crosshair IV Formula Windows 8 , or there - he has problems ?


----------



## denxell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Hi !
> I have a question as to whether there are any specific drivers to run the Crosshair IV Formula Windows 8 , or there - he has problems ?


yo uso el windows 8.1 rtm pro y no tiene problemas todo funciona bien pero si hace falta los driver de x-fi para tener mejor claidad en el sonido el resto esta bien


----------



## Jeannot61

Bueno, gracias por la respuesta








Estos son genéricos controladores de Windows 8.1?


----------



## Supercoolin

Just installed the new FX-9590 in my CHIVE mobo and she fired right up. I was so excited I had to do a quick post before I started seeing how high I could overclock this baby. I had the FX-8350 running at 5.2GHZ and when I changed processors, i left the same setting and she came right up. The only difference is the voltage. With the FX-8350 it was 1.435V and the the FX-9590 it is 1.592V.

will keep you posted

here is the CPU-z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/6uf1sd


----------



## jacksonv

is your 8350 up for sale since you have the 9590?


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonv*
> 
> is your 8350 up for sale since you have the 9590?


Sorry it is not for sale, I will use it to upgrade my wife's computer from a 1100.


----------



## jacksonv

thanks


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Just installed the new FX-9590 in my CHIVE mobo and she fired right up. I was so excited I had to do a quick post before I started seeing how high I could overclock this baby. I had the FX-8350 running at 5.2GHZ and when I changed processors, i left the same setting and she came right up. The only difference is the voltage. With the FX-8350 it was 1.435V and the the FX-9590 it is 1.592V.
> 
> will keep you posted
> 
> here is the CPU-z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/6uf1sd


Is that a "every day" OC for you pc. Voltage is alittle high for a every day lol.... Also you running full water or?


----------



## ashton4life

So tell us!!! Is it worth the upgrade from the 8350? Its what I have now at 4.8 stable on a H100i. Isn't the stock voltage for the 9590 1.5 volts at 5ghz?









Oh forgot to ask...what is your cooling system?


----------



## ashton4life

Just thought I would post my rig.

Hoping to install a custom loop to get it over 5ghz stable under 1.5 volts soon. Don't know if I want to invest another 300-400 bucks in this rig?

Question, is the performance increase with the 990FX chipset worth it? Should I just wait for the next generation chipset?

http://valid.canardpc.com/emp7qj


----------



## Engineerer

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what drivers should I install, and where to find latest. My board is Crosshair IV Formula nad I just installed Windows 8. I have installed latest drivers that were in ASUS site, but I have seen newer drivers for VIA audio.

What drivers do I need?

Chipset
Lan
USB 3.0
VIA audio

Are these correct and do I need more? I don't need any extra software just the latest drivers.

And another thing. My 5.1 speakers that connect with 3.5 mm jacks works fine with all channels, but for some reason I can't send 5.1 sound via SPDIF to home theatre amplifier anymore, only 2.1.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Just thought I would post my rig.
> 
> Hoping to install a custom loop to get it over 5ghz stable under 1.5 volts soon. Don't know if I want to invest another 300-400 bucks in this rig?
> 
> Question, is the performance increase with the 990FX chipset worth it? Should I just wait for the next generation chipset?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/emp7qj


I take it by this validation that an 8350 will, in fact, work on the CHIV with the latest BIOS? I'm wondering if it's worth it to ditch the 1090T and blast an 8350 in there -- the only thing the machine in question does is Fold -- thoughts, anyone? For 179 bucks at MC, it might be a nice tinker.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I take it by this validation that an 8350 will, in fact, work on the CHIV with the latest BIOS? I'm wondering if it's worth it to ditch the 1090T and blast an 8350 in there -- the only thing the machine in question does is Fold -- thoughts, anyone? For 179 bucks at MC, it might be a nice tinker.


Yes they will run on the CHIV.
I do question the definition of stable for that validation though (24 hr Prime95?)

There's a work-a-round for the power saving features. From what I've seen no big deal, maybe not even a factor for some.

Is it worth it?
I ran my 1090T/CHIVF at 4233MHz and NB freq of 3211MHz 24 hr Prime95 stable for over a year before upgrading to the CHVZ and 8350.
To see/feel the same (not benchmarks) I can say that didn't happen on the 8350 till it ran near 4.6 to 4.7.
But at 4.8 watch out lol. The extra cores are truly noticeable for me while encoding.

Something to keep in mind, the 8350 will run much hotter than any Thuban period. Especially when OC'd. I remember how much it took to cool my Thuban when I was folding so if OCing might be in the future figure in an adequate cooling solution for the job. The H100 should hold to about 4.6 (maybe less for Folding) if ambient is in check to give you an idea.

If the minor issues above don't bother you, than heck yes it would be a fun tinker


----------



## sub50hz

I'm running an H80 on it now (50 dollar Newegg refurb) and it's cooling it just fine at 4.1/3000 NB. I guess my question would be is it worth the 179 bucks -- or should I just dump that into another GPU? Probably the latter, I suppose. The 6970 is a poor folder even on the Core17 WUs, and the machine in total is only good for about 31k PPD. Could probably find a card (I have no brand bias) that outputs better than that with less power being consumed.


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Is that a "every day" OC for you pc. Voltage is alittle high for a every day lol.... Also you running full water or?


Phase change system cpu, water everything else.


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> So tell us!!! Is it worth the upgrade from the 8350? Its what I have now at 4.8 stable on a H100i. Isn't the stock voltage for the 9590 1.5 volts at 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to ask...what is your cooling system?


Now that the FX-9590 has dropped to a reasonable price of 389.99 at Newegg.com
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351

You should be able to get 5.2 or 5.3Ghz with the H100i. You have to go into bios on every start up, to reset the overclock settings, but other than that, it run flawless. If you look at the prior post, you can see my rig and the cooling setup. I run it 24/7 bit coin crunching with a pair of watercooled, way overclocked HD7990's. Making enough to pay the entire electrical bill and put $200-300 a month in my pocket. I am more than happy.


----------



## Mega Man

reallyh ? i have heard a h100 can barely handle it @ stock !~


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Phase change system cpu, water everything else.


oh my god. I wouldnt know where to even startto build a rig like that. How long does it take to change a mobo or gpus lol.


----------



## Jlwemtp

I am running a fx 8350 at 5.6 OC with a mobo Crosshair V, the problem i am having when i run cpuid it show the frq of 1435 never gets over 1600 but everything else i run says 5.6, can anyone tell me why. I cannot get a true validation


----------



## Mega Man

as said in your other post CNQ and apm need to be disabled.


----------



## Malcom28

Thanks to this club and many thanks to EkseF i found that i can upgrade to FX8350 by updating my bios to 3029.
So I think im going to buy FX8350 and replace my X6 1090T tomorrow and run it on my Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890FX motherboard.
I was able to run 4.3GHz the 1090t but recently i cant get it 4.0ghz stable.. it is new to me that FX8350 can run on my board and if i can do it it will be more then awesome cause i bought this motherboard in 2010 originali with x4 965.
After i saw that there will be no new FX in 2014 I realize it will be pointless to buy AM3+ board specially if i can run it on my 3 years old 890FX board.

ofc ill *OVERCLOCK* it to the max and ill post


----------



## Malcom28

Can i run FX9590 on my IV Formula 890FX ?_?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Can i run FX9590 on my IV Formula 890FX ?_?


I should work as the C4F is a rather solid board.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Can i run FX9590 on my IV Formula 890FX ?_?


The 9590 is a higher binned 8350.
While they are the same, the 9590 will be a OC'd 8350.
There is a HUGE difference in heat output between Phenom and Vishera. You will be amazed. Now add in the fact the 9590 is OC'd even at stock settings compared to the 8350 and... I think you can see where this is going.

While looking at your current cooling solution in rig sig (I'm not trying to be rude here) you will need a serious upgrade so figure this into the purchase.
No way around it especial if you go 9590.
I know from experience with my rig sig what it takes to keep an 8350 OC'd to 4822MHz @ 1.515v cool as well as 24 hr Prime95 stable.

It all depends on what you demand from your system. Myself cool, and quiet is the only way to fly.


----------



## Malcom28

Now what about that 220W my board is up to 140W i know that V Formula Z 990FX is also 140W but it supports FX9590 so what does it mean? and sure when i OC it its more then 140w anyway so...?
Only Asrock Extreme 9 990FX says 220W from what i saw.
Only reason i have for FX9590 over FX8350 is my experience with X6 1090T that was stable at 4.3GHz for an year and now i cant get it stable 4.0GHz same bios/different bios nothing.
So im thinking if i OC FX8350 lets say to 4.7GHz how much time it last stable? and the FX9590 comes stock 4.7GHz even run it 5.0GHz is like guaranteed .


----------



## TrustKill

Is there any way to get the PCIE Slot 5 working without Lucid? I have crossfire going in slots 1+3 and wanted to add another card to power another display. It's in the 5th slot and not being detected, I'm assuming because this is for Lucid only or something?


----------



## TrustKill

I guess I'll have to do slots 1+2 for the crossfire... but I'm worried about airflow in that setup. Anyone have their cards in those slots, are there any problems with heat?


----------



## Saik0pod

Hey guys I currently have a CH IV, and I need to upgrade my cpu as I just purchased tri HD 7970s. Benchmarks are sucking on my 1090T.

I'm looking to get a FX-9370 as it's the same price as the 8350. Does anyone know if it is compatible?


----------



## Mega Man

i would be willing to bet it is. but for full benefits you will need to oc your ht fyi


----------



## incurablegeek

*External USB 3.0 ports not working on 1 USB HDD*

Some of you may remember me - hopefully favorably. I haven't been active on this forum largely because I haven't found too much about this Crosshair IV board, or my CH V board, that gives me problems.

Until now.

For some odd reason my newly purchased Thermaltake Max 5G (USB 3.0) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G8QETI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1is not working on the back panel USB 3 (1,2) but only on the USB 2 (3,4). Not so on the *CH V* where it *works perfectly fine on the USB 3.0 external ports*.

Checked the BIOS settings and everything appears OK ++ My other external drives work perfectly well on the CH IV 3.0 ports.

Any suggestions?

Note: The construction of this Thermaltake Max 5G is shoddy and not equal to the quality of my other Thermaltake enclosures. -- Don't get me started on _Made in China_.


----------



## Mega Man

... well i am glad you did nt need help that does not mean you could not help others who needed it


----------



## incurablegeek

Point well taken, MegaMan.

Fact is I've been in and out of the hospital so much in the past couple of years that I have little time to spend online. All orthopedic surgeries for a body ravaged by contact sports.

But you're right. I should help more.


----------



## Mega Man

i was just playing around ! dont be so serious!

did you install driver ?

did you disable them in bios ?


----------



## incurablegeek

No, I think you have a good point about contributing equally to the number of requests you make for help. Not too serious; just respectful of others and a bit apologetic that I kind of lack confidence in my skills. 25 years in computers, yet the more I learn the more I seem not to know.

Anyway I decided to be lazy and purchased an Anker® Uspeed USB 3.0 PCI-E Express Card with 4 USB 3.0 Ports and 5V 4-Pin Power Connector for Desktops [VL805 Chipset] http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ARQV6U/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item

Quite frankly, I have no clue why other external USB drives work just fine off the mobo 3.0 externals. One thing that concerns me, and here is my review on Amazon about this Thermaltake Case:
Quote:


> The principal reason I gave this product a 3-star rating is that it is the only viable product in its class. Purchase an external hdd enclosure without fan ventilation - then kiss your beloved hard drive and all your data Good-bye!
> 
> On the negative side, this product is visibly Poorly Machined. One of the fans is installed out of line. In addition and more importantly, you must either Make a Deal with the Devil to install the hard drive or choose to use a hammer and screwdriver to force it into place. Forget the instructions: They were written by a moron - for a moron! Completely Useless!
> 
> This is my 2nd Thermaltake product, the first one being blind, deaf and dumb stupidly simple to install. However: Buyer Beware. This problem is Made in China, for the simple reason that Americans will not pay for quality. Nope. They want Cheap, Cheap, Cheap. So this present edition of Thermaltake cases is cheap, not in price but in its machining quality - or should I say lack of quality.


I can't imagine the case being a factor since it works fine on the CH V board's USB 3.0 externals; but I also can't imagine why it doesn't work on the CH IV when other externals have no trouble with the USB 3.0's. Ugh!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just playing around ! dont be so serious!
> 
> did you install driver ?
> 
> did you disable them in bios ?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> did you install driver ?
> 
> did you disable them in bios ?


There are no drivers for CH IV back panel USB 3.0 ports.

Anyway, what I have concluded after moving lots of external hdd's around is that I probably have a bad port. Dunno.


----------



## Mega Man

and that may be your problem, cause i found it. under "usb"

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/#support


----------



## incurablegeek

Mega Man, I feel like a total and complete idiot.

I just downloaded and installed the NEC (MS approved) USB 3.0 drivers and ... Damn the drive came up in Explorer.

Quite frankly I thought your suggestion
Quote:


> did you install driver ?


was a bit silly cause I did all that ages ago (literally) when I set up this board.

Thanks for the help. Also,

*please feel free to clown me at will!*


----------



## Saik0pod

Anyone have the proper procedure in installing the FX-8350 onto the CH IV? I know you gotta use the old cpu to load the 3029 bios. However do you do that in sequence? For example I update to Bios 3027 then to 3029, or can I just update to 3029 straight away?

Also I've read some posts where you need to update the voltage before installing the 8350. Would be nice for some procedures. Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

meh it usually is the obvious issues you neglect ( you meaning everyone ) no reason to give ppl crap for it. glad you got it working !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saik0pod*
> 
> Anyone have the proper procedure in installing the FX-8350 onto the CH IV? I know you gotta use the old cpu to load the 3029 bios. However do you do that in sequence? For example I update to Bios 3027 then to 3029, or can I just update to 3029 straight away?
> 
> Also I've read some posts where you need to update the voltage before installing the 8350. Would be nice for some procedures. Thanks!


not usually you can flash any bios as it rewrites the whole file and not portions of it

also they may of changed the driver and you just didnt install the update, so you very well may of installed them


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saik0pod*
> 
> Hey guys I currently have a CH IV, and I need to upgrade my cpu as I just purchased tri HD 7970s. Benchmarks are sucking on my 1090T.
> 
> I'm looking to get a FX-9370 as it's the same price as the 8350. Does anyone know if it is compatible?


I'm sad to say, you may never see the benefit from the third card unless you move to Intel. I had 2 7950s on my Crosshair IV with 1090T at 4.2GHz and it didn't really show much difference in any game over the single card. The CPU was just saturated. With only a very small amount of per core performance over Thuban, Piledriver won't be much better, especially with 3 cards! Unfortunately I have retired my Crosshair 4 to be a media server (albeit a super high end server compared to what's needed to store my data lol) 5+GHz piledriver may be different, I don't know, but it may be worth swapping the third card for a Haswell I5 and selling the crosshair and 1090T to fund a good z87 MB? Everyone, please forgive me for suggesting that but in this case, you would get a lot more performance for your money as well as a faster base system for non gaming tasks


----------



## Mega Man

umm i have both a 3930k and a 8350

you dont get "that much" performance from one to the other, you get a bigger number in benches, ( ironically the only reason i bought it. ) it does bolster numbers in CFX, but i run quadfire on my 8350 and it runs it fine for gaming ( also run 3x1080p eyefinity) you do have to oc ht for it !


----------



## james111333

Mine ran with 2 7950's of course. It's just that it was hugely bottlenecked and I never saw efficient usage of 2 cards let alone 3 more powerfull ones. I love my CH4, don't get me wrong, I just think that for less money you could get more performance and a much faster system for everyday use.


----------



## Malcom28

ASUS Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme Club
How can i make a link in my sig i copied and past the sig form page 1 but you can see its not clickable.


----------



## rabidz7

WHUT?!?!?!?! When was the Extreme released? I might be going intell.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> ASUS Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme Club
> How can i make a link in my sig i copied and past the sig form page 1 but you can see its not clickable.


I'm not sure if this will work either but this is what I have in my sig.
* The Official ASUS Crosshair IV Formula / Extreme Club *

Feel free to PM me if it doesn't work for you.
Did you add yourself to the members list on the OP? Nothing mandatory just curious.


----------



## Malcom28

Thanks.
And yea Im in the member list since 2011 I think with my old X4 965 there


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Guys i need helps.. Im iin the "i need something new to tweak" mode.. So since I really do love this mobo and am not going to be change it out unless a 1090fx or asus 990 black comes out... Untill then im sticking with this.. Which kinda sucks because this really awesome 2400mhz memory i bought does not work with the board... So Im wondering what anyone might recommend for 2133mhz, or if that will even work.. I am right now running some 1866mhz gskill ram at ~2140mhz at 10-11-10-30 Id like to be able to oc some ram up to 2400mhz... anyone round here do that... I mainly want this for the higher fps on BF4 and to possibly get my timings a bit lower... They can stay around the same if i could get that 2400 that sounds soo good.


----------



## Saik0pod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Guys i need helps.. Im iin the "i need something new to tweak" mode.. So since I really do love this mobo and am not going to be change it out unless a 1090fx or asus 990 black comes out... Untill then im sticking with this.. Which kinda sucks because this really awesome 2400mhz memory i bought does not work with the board... So Im wondering what anyone might recommend for 2133mhz, or if that will even work.. I am right now running some 1866mhz gskill ram at ~2140mhz at 10-11-10-30 Id like to be able to oc some ram up to 2400mhz... anyone round here do that... I mainly want this for the higher fps on BF4 and to possibly get my timings a bit lower... They can stay around the same if i could get that 2400 that sounds soo good.


FX8350 Only supports up to DDR3-1866 memory. Even if you bought 2133 Ram it would be downclocked to the supported frequency


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saik0pod*
> 
> FX8350 Only supports up to DDR3-1866 memory. Even if you bought 2133 Ram it would be downclocked to the supported frequency


I have my current ram overclocked to 2140...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saik0pod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Guys i need helps.. Im iin the "i need something new to tweak" mode.. So since I really do love this mobo and am not going to be change it out unless a 1090fx or asus 990 black comes out... Untill then im sticking with this.. Which kinda sucks because this really awesome 2400mhz memory i bought does not work with the board... So Im wondering what anyone might recommend for 2133mhz, or if that will even work.. I am right now running some 1866mhz gskill ram at ~2140mhz at 10-11-10-30 Id like to be able to oc some ram up to 2400mhz... anyone round here do that... I mainly want this for the higher fps on BF4 and to possibly get my timings a bit lower... They can stay around the same if i could get that 2400 that sounds soo good.
> 
> 
> 
> FX8350 Only supports up to DDR3-1866 memory. Even if you bought 2133 Ram it would be downclocked to the supported frequency
Click to expand...


























































































































































































umm now @ all 3 mobos ( sabertooth, CVFz, UD7 ) and all 3 allow me to run 2400 with both my 8350s, i dunno where you get your infos.... but yea should let them know they are 100% wrong









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











i am sure i can bring out more, all done with different volts/settings on CPU/nb


----------



## rabidz7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saik0pod*
> 
> FX8350 Only supports up to DDR3-1866 memory. Even if you bought 2133 Ram it would be downclocked to the supported frequency


No. Just no.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Anyone have a Crosshair IV Formula original heatsink that they're willing to part with? Off a dead board possibly? I lost mine.. :/


----------



## jakeitup

I just purchased a new WD 4TB black drive, and came across some information stating that in order for my board to be able to read this drive, I'd need a "UEFI Bios."

Does anyone know of a custom Bios for this board that can enable me to use drives 4TB in capacity? As of now, I have a 240$ paperweight.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeitup*
> 
> I just purchased a new WD 4TB black drive, and came across some information stating that in order for my board to be able to read this drive, I'd need a "UEFI Bios."
> 
> Does anyone know of a custom Bios for this board that can enable me to use drives 4TB in capacity? As of now, I have a 240$ paperweight.


There are custom BIOSes with updated ROMs, I don't know if those will help solve this problem though.


----------



## Jeannot61

Quote:


> GParted is a free partition editor for graphically managing your disk partitions.
> 
> With GParted you can resize, copy, and move partitions without data loss, enabling you to:
> 
> •Grow or shrink your C: drive
> •Create space for new operating systems
> •Attempt data rescue from lost partitions


http://gparted.org/









or :

Voici la démarche à suivre, suivant microsoft:

Pour transformer un disque à secteur de démarrage principal (MBR) en disque GPT à l'aide de l'interface Windows

Sauvegardez ou déplacez les données du disque à secteur de démarrage principal (MBR) que vous voulez convertir en disque GPT (GUID Partition Table).

Si le disque ne contient ni partition ni volume, cliquez avec le bouton droit sur un volume du disque, puis cliquez sur Supprimer la partition ou Supprimer le volume.

Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur le disque à secteur de démarrage principal (MBR) à transformer en disque GPT, puis cliquez sur Conversion en disque GPT.

Pour transformer un disque à secteur de démarrage principal (MBR) en disque GPT à l'aide d'une ligne de commande

Sauvegardez ou déplacez les données du disque à secteur de démarrage principal (MBR) que vous voulez convertir en disque GPT (GUID Partition Table).

Ouvrez une invite de commandes et tapez diskpart. Si le disque ne contient ni partition ni volume, passez à l'étape 6.

À l'invite DISKPART, tapez list volume. Notez le numéro du volume à supprimer.

À l'invite DISKPART, tapez select volume .

À l'invite DISKPART, tapez delete volume.

À l'invite DISKPART, tapez list disk. Notez le numéro du disque à convertir en disque GPT.

À l'invite DISKPART, tapez select disk .

À l'invite DISKPART, tapez convert gpt.

Reste plus qu'à le formater et hop, il apparait bien. 3.6To disponibles

http://www.pc-boost.com/forum/hardware-materiel-f8/comment-installer-un-disque-dur-de-4to-t482.html


----------



## hoplitex

I need some help with my mobo.. I just got the Crosshair IV formula and the 8350 brand new. But we can`t figure out how to get the bios updated to the 3029. The motherboard is not even posting and the CPU led is on. The cool sink fan is going and everything seems to be running just fine, its just that we cant get any display or figure out how to update the bios. Any help?? The LED power buttons are also lit on the mother board. I think the voltage and the power is good, we just cant get this thing off the ground.


----------



## Jeannot61

If you put the FX- 8350 on Crosshair IV Formula before flashing the bios, it is normal that it does not work. Must then submit an old processor to flash the bios ( 965, 1090T , ... ) , and once it flashed , you can put the FX- 8350 to be clearly recognized and works perfectly.


----------



## Mega Man

yes if the bios does not recognize the cpu / is not compatible


----------



## 033Y5

i could be wrong but cant you update bios without the cpu installed by using the rog button (usb flash back) might need one stick of ram installed and 24pin power to the board

download needed bios
rename bios (google it to find what name to give file ) it might be civf.rom not sure thou so check
put renamed bios on usb stick formatted to fat32
put in usb slot under rog connect button
and press and hold rog connect button down till lights flash or stop flashing cant remember which
and job should be good









but check with other members here first incase i am wrong dont want you to kill your board

please correct me if wrong or missed a step out as i am not 100% sure it works with this board


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> i could be wrong but cant you update bios without the cpu installed by using the rog button (usb flash back) might need one stick of ram installed and 24pin power to the board
> 
> download needed bios
> rename bios (google it to find what name to give file ) it might be civf.rom not sure thou so check
> put renamed bios on usb stick formatted to fat32
> put in usb slot under rog connect button
> and press and hold rog connect button down till lights flash or stop flashing cant remember which
> and job should be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but check with other members here first incase i am wrong dont want you to kill your board
> 
> please correct me if wrong or missed a step out as i am not 100% sure it works with this board


EDIT: I misread the title of this thread, and posted info on the Crosshair V, not the Crosshair IV, which does not have the same feature.

From the manual and ASUS SIte:

No CPU or RAM is required.
For the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z motherboard the file should be named C5FZ.CAP

RodeoGeorge


----------



## arg0n

Hello to all, i'm running a 8320 on a C4F...
all is running pretty well, and i have see more performance from my old 1090t..
all the problem come when I overclocked my 8320 just by raising the multiplier to 0.5 every time after testing with ibt up to x22 ( 4414Mhz ) , and giving a vcore + only up to 1.404v
The Rams are set up as stock to 1867Mhz

Here validated http://valid.canardpc.com/wbn82y

The temperatures with the nh- d14 are very stable , of about a maximum of 60 ° C at times .. Never reached in the game except in benchmarks ..

The fact is that even watching cpu -z open with ibt , the multiplier has small cases of downclocking to x14.5 , even if it is set to x22 ...

Then today I open at random NFS Rivals, with a rendering of the Rivals Sony Vegas and a lot of other stuff i, and i'm getting bsdos with error 3b .. The vga was set to stock since I do not need to overclock especially nfs..
redo the test ibt and everything ok .. I think it's because of the multiplier ... I open another game ( Blacklist ) and track the game freezes me with unlocked audio , do ctrl + alt + delete, blacklist killo reopen it and everything returns to normal ..
calculated that the play sessions were quite high ..

I definitely can not format since I have a mess of settings that I could not forgive ..

also tried to give full scan with malwarebytes but did not find anything ..

How do I resolve ?

bios setting are above
turbo -off
spread spectrum -off
pci sprectrum -off

here is a screen of hwmonitor for checking the voltage..


----------



## Jeannot61

Hi , In fact, it is the CHIVF that does this , I had a case with mine and my FX- 8350 , and when I went to CHVF -Z , it forced the FX as I wanted. In fact, let CHIVF FX manage consumption , which explains the frequency decreases , and CHVF -Z will ignore this management ! Su my CHIVF , fell to 3400MHz frequencies in large consumption, but only a few cores. There you will then either have better cooling or down a bit for the final frequency less consumption ...


----------



## bl00keRs

I'd like to check and eventually fill down stands off of my Extreme board, which I think is causing huge temperatures on the NB, but have some question before I start to do anything.

*1.* Is it possible to change the little 40mm blower? Is it 10mm in height? Would like to put there a better quality 40x40x10mm fan (probably a Fractal Design Define R2 if this fits there) with 3 pin connector and connect it somewhere on the board and control speeds by SpeedFan, according to the NB temperature. It may not help, I don't know, but I think it's worth to check it and make my system little bit quieter and at least have a possibility to control it and see differences.
Don't see a option to control the original one.
*2.* I'm going to change thermal paste on the NB and SB chip to the Arctic Silver V or Noctua NT-H1. Can I remove the thermal pad from Lucid chip and apply the thermal paste instead? I don't want damage the chip or burn whole board. What's about VRM? Do I need to remove the pad from there and buy a new one? I'm worrying about the thermal pads cause I've never used this before and don't know if it's working like the paste which you need to re-apply every time.


----------



## DrSwizz

@bl00keRs:

Thermal pads can be reused.


----------



## bl00keRs

Alright. What's about the rest and applying thermal paste on the Lucid chip? Is it dangerous for chip for some reason or the paste works just like pad and it's just in another form.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl00keRs*
> 
> Alright. What's about the rest and applying thermal paste on the Lucid chip? Is it dangerous for chip for some reason or the paste works just like pad and it's just in another form.


The thermal pad might be too thick to make replacing it with a layer of TIM practical.
Using TIm is not dangerous unless it is electrically conductive, like arctic silver and you accidentally short cirtcuit something with it.

You could remove the thin aluminun cover from the heatsink instead, that should improve cooling as too.


----------



## bl00keRs

I'm not going to remove anything. Like the look of that massive heatsink


----------



## arg0n

i've resolve my issue.. it was the too much heat then the cpu was force to trottling..
is there a way to force the set up the vcore using an fx8320 processor?


----------



## Mega Man

huh no comprendo !


----------



## bl00keRs

I've downloaded latest chipset and RAID/AHCI drivers from ASUS website for my CIVE, and then I found this. Which should I use? Drivers on AMD website are much newer but there is just one .exe file to install and there is also separate RAIDXpert .exe file which ASUS have included in chipset drivers. ASUS drivers has a lot of files.
What's the difference?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl00keRs*
> 
> I've downloaded latest chipset and RAID/AHCI drivers from ASUS website for my CIVE, and then I found this. Which should I use? Drivers on AMD website are much newer but there is just one .exe file to install and there is also separate RAIDXpert .exe file which ASUS have included in chipset drivers. ASUS drivers has a lot of files.
> What's the difference?


This is the link I use (for Win 7) http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+8+-+32 and it doesn't show the 13.4 version.









If your running an array obviously you'll want the Raid Drivers and RaidXpert, if not they're not needed.
I always go with the AMD site (latest). I don't care for the added junk that sometimes shows up when I DL from Asus.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
It'll help everyone when you make a post.


----------



## bl00keRs

There is Windows 8 in the link name so I quess it's for 8. Anyway, 13.12 is the latest driver.


----------



## bl00keRs

I haven't had a need for LAN drivers before but now I did. Which one should I install to avoid troubles with BSODs which I read about? 15.6.0.0 under LAN draw menu, 11.4.7.0 under Utilities or maybe there is some newer on the Intel site and you could navigate me to 'em? Was there and searched for the Intel 82583V controller drivers and found something but I'm not sure if it's these and wanna know if someone have tested them before.

Do you tried another/newer version of AI Suite II/Fan Xpert than the 1.02.15/1.01.02 listed on CIVE download page? I think this one looks cheap and slow compared to these on Intel boards. I've read threads about downloading or/and mixing different versions from one board to another and get'em work, even if ASUS doesn't support it. Like the AI Suite III which actually is working on some Z77 boards though ASUS claim about a new chip installed on some high-end Z87 boards which is needed to get the third version work. Bull****, it's all about the money. Have seen a guy there havin' CVF-Z and got it work, but not completely.

I can't download and try myself... have mobile connection and limited transfer... only 600MB left to the 28 February.


----------



## FuffyPanda

Hey guys I've a problem with my motherboard. Not sure if anyone has faced this before but here goes. I was previously using a andyson F500M psu and recently bought a new Seasonic x series 650W psu. When I plug in the 650W psu the cpu led is red and it doesn't boot. When i use the memok button the dram led flashes. However when I plug the 500W psu back into my rig the computer boots up. Did paper clip test on the new PSU and it is not DOA so.... Can anyone help me

EDIT: Also I've checked the CPU pins and there's not bent pins. Currently using AMD Phenom II X4 965


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuffyPanda*
> 
> Hey guys I've a problem with my motherboard. Not sure if anyone has faced this before but here goes. I was previously using a andyson F500M psu and recently bought a new Seasonic x series 650W psu. When I plug in the 650W psu the cpu led is red and it doesn't boot. When i use the memok button the dram led flashes. However when I plug the 500W psu back into my rig the computer boots up. Did paper clip test on the new PSU and it is not DOA so.... Can anyone help me
> 
> EDIT: Also I've checked the CPU pins and there's not bent pins. Currently using AMD Phenom II X4 965


did you have any overclock before swapping psu's and have you tried clearing cmos?


----------



## FuffyPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> did you have any overclock before swapping psu's and have you tried clearing cmos?


Nope wasn't overclocked and yes I've tried clearing the CMOS multiple times but still doesn't work


----------



## Jeannot61

Have you verified that the output power of the power supply is at least equivalent between 500W and 650W ?


----------



## FuffyPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Have you verified that the output power of the power supply is at least equivalent between 500W and 650W ?


Nope... But I'm pretty sure the Seasonic PSU wouldn't be the problem because I previously tried using a Seasonic G series 750W PSU


----------



## Jeannot61

And ?


----------



## FuffyPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> And ?


aaaand lets just the motherboard hates seasonic PSUs. Apparently the only one that could get the motherboard to boot is the 500W PSU I brought my PC down to a shop and their power supply didn't work too


----------



## Jeannot61

Does A something special ? mono- or multi- track rail , the level of tension, ...?


----------



## bl00keRs

Do you guys know if 1mm thermal pad will be fine on the VRM area or should I go with 0.5 or 1.5mm?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl00keRs*
> 
> Do you guys know if 1mm thermal pad will be fine on the VRM area or should I go with 0.5 or 1.5mm?


The stock thickness on my CHV-Z is a 0.5mm.
I would have to imagine the CHIV being the same.


----------



## bl00keRs

Okay. Need a confirmation from someone else







Especially them who owns CIVE and are sure about the TP thickness. What if I put 1mm there?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Hey guys and girls, hoping someone can help me with this weird problem that's got me completely stumped!

Got my gorgeous CHIVF about a month ago, coupled with a 960T unlocked to an X6 and OC'd to 3.8Ghz (see rig), now for the problem;

Immediately updated to 3029 BIOS as soon as I got it, as I thought the latest will be most stable, and Asus points you straight to it when you go via the CPU Support section.
Got myself a 570 (yeah I'm behind the times...) MSI Power Edition OC, won't detect/display at all, gives me the "No VGA Detected" beep codes.
Tried all PCI-E slots (exception of the x4, won't fit), cleared CMOS, tried without OC, without Unlock, without any HDD's powered in other than the primary HDD.
Figured it may be the BETA BIOS, so went back to the 2101 BIOS, still the same problem.

Now, first thing would be "Well obviously your 570 is borked", however it works perfectly fine in my Brother's rig:- MSI 785GT-E63 with the 550w XFX Core Edition PSU.
I've tried three 460's in this Mobo (MSI Cyclone 1GB, Gigabyte 1GB and Gainward 768MB), a GTS 250 and an 8600GT and they all run, it's just the 570 that won't display/be detected by the Mobo.

EDIT: Fans are spinning on the 570, before that's asked.









It's seated correctly, clicks in place, 6-pins are both in, yada-yada. Soon as I pop any of the others in, it's fine. Just won't detect the 570...

Any of you got any ideas, or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Jeannot61

Hi ,
I just think the latest bios should be compatible with your card, but why , I can not tell you!
Try to reflash your bios with the previous version that worked to see and tell us what happens


----------



## Jeannot61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuffyPanda*
> 
> Nope... But I'm pretty sure the Seasonic PSU wouldn't be the problem because I previously tried using a Seasonic G series 750W PSU


I inquired from a manufacturer of power supplies, and some brands or models may be incompatible with some motherboards because of security implemented ...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Hi ,
> I just think the latest bios should be compatible with your card, but why , I can not tell you!
> Try to reflash your bios with the previous version that worked to see and tell us what happens


Hey, thanks for the reply.









Just to clarify though, since I got the 570 it's never been detected in the CHIVF (1 long beep, 3 short), I already reverted from the 3029 BETA BIOS, back to the 2101 and still it's not being detected.

The 570 works fine in my brother's MSI mobo, but not in my CHIV.

I'm completely baffled and pretty annoyed as to why it won't work in this Mobo.


----------



## Jeannot61

I think it must be an incompatibility between the card and CHIVF !
But why , I know say ! I had the same kind of problem between my HD 5970 and my CHVF -Z , I had to change the motherboard, and then it worked!
Have you tried with an older bios?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Hi ,
> I just think the latest bios should be compatible with your card, but why , I can not tell you!
> Try to reflash your bios with the previous version that worked to see and tell us what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify though, since I got the 570 it's never been detected in the CHIVF (1 long beep, 3 short), I already reverted from the 3029 BETA BIOS, back to the 2101 and still it's not being detected.
> 
> The 570 works fine in my brother's MSI mobo, but not in my CHIV.
> 
> I'm completely baffled and pretty annoyed as to why it won't work in this Mobo.
Click to expand...

If you haven't given up on the CIVF, I would suggest contacting their Motherboard Division and see if they can't build you a custom bios to get you to our desktop. It might just be that the GPU is too new and that your Bios is out of date for the Card. Personally I wouldn't think that the 570 would be that new but maybe it is and it doesn't play well with the CIVF for that reason.

So I would see about looking up their contact # and giving someone a call. Cause my 6870's work just fine with the board and those came out slightly earlier than the 570 if I recollect. But I have heard of Asus putting together custom Bios'es to get their customers systems up and running properly.

~Ceadder


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> I think it must be an incompatibility between the card and CHIVF !
> But why , I know say ! I had the same kind of problem between my HD 5970 and my CHVF -Z , I had to change the motherboard, and then it worked!
> Have you tried with an older bios?


2101 is the furthest back I went from the BETA BIOS 3029, I didn't think going back even older would make any difference.
The good thing is that my HDD's are running in AHCI okay now (was having problems with AHCI and the 3029, my transfer speed dropped to 30-40MB/s, it's now back up to 120+MB/s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you haven't given up on the CIVF, I would suggest contacting their Motherboard Division and see if they can't build you a custom bios to get you to our desktop. It might just be that the GPU is too new and that your Bios is out of date for the Card. Personally I wouldn't think that the 570 would be that new but maybe it is and it doesn't play well with the CIVF for that reason.
> 
> So I would see about looking up their contact # and giving someone a call. Cause my 6870's work just fine with the board and those came out slightly earlier than the 570 if I recollect. But I have heard of Asus putting together custom Bios'es to get their customers systems up and running properly.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh I wouldn't give up on this little beauty of a Mobo.









I did manage to try the card in another two rigs, and also in my rig with extra juice supplying the 6-pins, to rule out some dormant defect in my PSU's 6-pin leads (even though it runs all the other cards just fine), turns out the 570 is indeed borked, but with a twist!
It doesn't work in the two other rigs, note, all rigs it didn't work in were DDR3 based Mobo's.
The one rig it does work in (my Brother's) is a DDR2 based rig, and that it worked perfectly fine in...

Now obviously it can't be correlation between DDR3 and DDR2 RAM, nor the 785 Chipset, one of the other two boards it didn't work in was a 780 Chipset, so I have NO idea what's going on there.

I also noticed some tampering with the solder on two points, on the badckside of the PCB, where the 6-pin plug points are, I am hoping I can get a refund on it as it's clearly defective.

Plus side is that my PSU's leads are fine and my CHIVF is fine and dandy, my biggest worry was that for some odd reason, she wouldn't accept any future upgrade cards.
Guess I'll just go with my plan to get a 760 in a few months and plonk that in instead.


----------



## Jeannot61

So the problem actually comes from the graphics card and not the motherboard !


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> So the problem actually comes from the graphics card and not the motherboard !


Apparently so! But you can understand my confusion and leading to believe there was some motherboard incompatibility issue, when it worked perfectly fine in my Brother's rig.









I'm able to get a refund on the 570, so all's well that ends well.


----------



## Jeannot61




----------



## Tokkan

I'm having a big dilema with my conscience.
I wanted to upgrade my graphics card so I ended up putting a listing for sale, meanwhile with no replies I decided to put the motherboard/CPU and see what I got.
Well there's a guy that wants to buy the set (motherboard+cpu) for 250 euros. With that money I'm good for an Asus Maximus VI Hero and a bit more for a 4770k.
Basicly I'll get the upgrade for 350 euros cause my workplace allows me to get the parts really cheap, but this was the 1st desktop I ever built and overclocked, it was what brought me into OCN.
As I was tearing it apart and putting everything inside their cardboard box I felt kinda bad cause I only need a GPU upgrade cause the rest is fine.
My CPU is edging the 4.2Ghz, NB at 3.1Ghz and my memory is at 1800Mhz CL9.

I will buy a 280x/Samsung SSD and keep one of my 6850's.
Should I keep my system as it is? Performance leaves me pretty satisfied currently just need a better GPU and an SSD.

Note: The guy understands absolutely nothing about computers, he asked if the motherboard takes Intel CPU's lol


----------



## Jeannot61

Attention to people who do not understand computers, it opens the door to many problems then ...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> Attention to people who do not understand computers, it opens the door to many problems then ...


Yea I stopped everything, guy was trouble. Removed the listing for all my hardware and gonna keep it as memory of what went away.
Buying an r9 290 from a miner, prolly gonna shift my Evo to my desktop and fit a 500GB HDD on the 2.5 slot of my laptop and be happy. Dunno yet.


----------



## Jeannot61

I think you did well


----------



## Leopardi

Is there a way to get CHIV properly working in Win 8.1? AMD has win 8 chipset drivers on their site, but that's it. Marvell site only lists up to Win 7, so no network card, no USB 3, no audio drivers, no X-Fi utilities.


----------



## Jeannot61

I had already done turn Windows 8, then Windows 8.1 on my CHIVF, so no problem


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeannot61*
> 
> I had already done turn Windows 8, then Windows 8.1 on my CHIVF, so no problem


where did you find the drivers for the network card , usb 3 and sound card then? I've heard the x-fi programs work when you do upgrade from win 7, but what about fresh install of 8.1?


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> where did you find the drivers for the network card , usb 3 and sound card then? I've heard the x-fi programs work when you do upgrade from win 7, but what about fresh install of 8.1?


The X-fi onboard card is a via integrated soundcard with a tiny soundblaster sticker / branding on top of it. Everything works fine in 8.1. I disable the integrated card in anycase since im running a old pci-e soundblaster from 2008.

The integrated card is pretty bad, having nice Graphical user interface from creative doesn't make it any better than it is. The network card drivers are build in windows 8.1. You can use the windows 7 drivers on windows 8 and it worked just fine, or maybe I had to manually install them. I forgot already, but I moved back to my pci-e soundcard since I noticed how bad the integrated was.


----------



## Jeannot61

The drivers are generic Windows 8 ( and 8.1) and operate all devices. Nevertheless, it is true that some drivers Windows 7 can be used for Windows 8 and 8.1.


----------



## EkseF

actually nevermind. where is the delete button?


----------



## fdsjr

What kind of options do I have these days for a full mobo or NB water block for my Crosshair IV Formula? I'm curious if there's any other mobo plates that are compatible?

Does anyone have one they are willing to sell?

You guys are awesome, I appreciate any response.


----------



## Mega Man

you have.... EK waterblock


----------



## fdsjr

Thanks for the response.









Are you sure this is compatible? Where can I find proof that it is? If that is, it opens up a whole new area of possibility. I'm having a hard time finding a block that specifically states "Crosshair IV Formula" is compatible. And of course being that it's end of life, nothing is in stock anywhere. Of course, I'd rather not dish out money with only hope that it will work.

In addition, would you guys know of any NB heat sinks (preferably with fan mounts) that are compatible with this board?

You guys rock, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mega Man

wooooooops my bad i missread and thought this was the V thread my bad i dunno of any for this mobo


----------



## 033Y5

not sure where your located or the quality of this block but found this for you
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Anfi-tec-ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Formula-Lightcover-Waterblock_4027.html


----------



## Tarvaln

I'm having a weird AHCI issue with CHIVF.

I was running bios 2101 with a 1090T CPU. Windows 7 x64 was installed with AHCI enabled on bios and worked fine for months.
I bought a 8350 and upgraded my Bios to 3029. It defaulted my SATA back IDE. However, now when I switch to AHCI Windows won't boot. Also my drive list won't show in my bios when booted with AHCI enabled.
I'm pretty sure it's not a windows issue since Windows was installed with AHCI enabled. I've also done the AHCI fix on the Ms Support site to no avail.

I noticed on a previous post that someone said the AMD AHCI driver in Bios 3029 was version 3.1.xxx. On boot my screen says the version is AMD AHCI 3.0.5. I'm not sure if that is an issue or a typo on another posters' part.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## zepontiff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarvaln*
> 
> I'm having a weird AHCI issue with CHIVF.
> 
> I was running bios 2101 with a 1090T CPU. Windows 7 x64 was installed with AHCI enabled on bios and worked fine for months.
> I bought a 8350 and upgraded my Bios to 3029. It defaulted my SATA back IDE. However, now when I switch to AHCI Windows won't boot. Also my drive list won't show in my bios when booted with AHCI enabled.
> I'm pretty sure it's not a windows issue since Windows was installed with AHCI enabled. I've also done the AHCI fix on the Ms Support site to no avail.
> 
> I noticed on a previous post that someone said the AMD AHCI driver in Bios 3029 was version 3.1.xxx. On boot my screen says the version is AMD AHCI 3.0.5. I'm not sure if that is an issue or a typo on another posters' part.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


I just upgraded my BIOS too. I see someone else bought the 8350 from newegg at the low sale price. I had no issues. Are you sure you weren't running a RAID? Also the boot order is reset when the BIOS is upgraded.

When you say Windows won't boot do you mean OS not found or do you get a blue screen when windows tries to boot?


----------



## Tarvaln

Thanks for the reply.

The 8350 was too cheap to pass up. I'm glad I picked it up.









Double checked my boot order and it was fine.

I don't get any error messages when trying to boot in AHCI. I get a blinking white cursor that just sits there near the top of my screen.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/35430
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Something is up with my 8350 and the "package" temp. I just took my whole pc apart to do a clean. get all the dust out and just cause i wanted to try and redo afew things, but ended up putting it back together exactly the same way it was (6 hours worth of work).. So After cleaning and dusting my h100i hoping to cool the cpu a bit better i ran into a problem.. Now it seems that my motherboard is getting a bit more hot and the package temps went up 10c to around 72c if not hotter. Will check during gaming and it gets that hot a bit later i get blue screens.. No idea why, never had this happen before.. the cpu cores themselves are down. I took out my cpu and dusted it and all around it to see if that was the problem. Nope, put a fan on the backside of the motherboard to see if that would help. Nope. I even downclocked a bit and brought my vcore to 1.488 from 1.5xx. The airflow dont feel hot but the motherboard is getting toward 40c where it was 33 before.
> 
> Anyone have this same issue or maybe think of something i overlooked?
> 
> btw i have PLENTY of airflow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Well i thnk my mobo or cpu got fried last night. After many hours of bf4 blue screens and tryn to fix my mobo and cpu package heat problems, my pc froze. Turned it back on and it wont post. Tried clearing cmos. Took out ram and vid card. Nothing. Sigh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Pc turns on just dont post. Gonna try diff ram, cpu and gpu in it before ordering a new mobo. Unless you think the psu is going bad. Nothing smelt hot or burnt.


Well guys, I just ordered a new Crosshair V FZ. I tried a old cpu, videocard and ram in my C4E and it wont post. Its starts up but doesnt beep or do anything... One thing I did notice was that the red cpu led lights up and stays lit. It stayed on with the other cpu too, I cleared cmos and switched between 2 bios's so it has to be the mobo.. It couldnt be the psu, it never gets hot and really isnt pushed to hard.

I did get this mobo as a refurb and only cost me 100 bucks a year and a half ago.. It had heatsink problems from the start and NB would go to 100c and yada yada, but I fixed that problem with bending and messing with the heatsink and way overtnighting the screws.. Im thinkin the board just finally gave out... Im actually quite sad, I really did love this board lol..


----------



## Seanay00

Hi guys,
I've got a 8350 in my crosshair IV formula and was wondering if it is any benefit upgrading to the crosshair V formula-z? I've just got my hands on a HD6990 with water block so I'm going to put the whole system under water to deal with it all. What sort of overclock should I get with the 8350 under water?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I've got a 8350 in my crosshair IV formula and was wondering if it is any benefit upgrading to the crosshair V formula-z? I've just got my hands on a HD6990 with water block so I'm going to put the whole system under water to deal with it all. What sort of overclock should I get with the 8350 under water?


Most 8350's can hit 4.8GHz and maintain stability (24 hr Prime95) but also require very high end cooling.
If you don't have a solution already go big right out of the gate rather than barely getting by with an AIO.

Some are game stable at 5.0GHz or slightly higher if that's all you're looking for.

Is the difference in mobo's worth it? Subjective question. I have both and for the 8350 with out a doubt the Z is the board of choice.
Better Ram clocks (2400MHz+), better VRM control with DIGI +2 and if you're going under water EK has a nice VRM/NB WB that is simply awesome at holding down temps.
These are only a few of the differences, the rest I'm sure you can find in the specs.

The CHIV-F will do the job no doubt but takes a little work around while the Z is much more plug and play at will, without restriction!
I can play around at 5.1 to 5.2GHz just not stable enough for my liking.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarvaln*
> 
> I'm having a weird AHCI issue with CHIVF.
> 
> I was running bios 2101 with a 1090T CPU. Windows 7 x64 was installed with AHCI enabled on bios and worked fine for months.
> I bought a 8350 and upgraded my Bios to 3029. It defaulted my SATA back IDE. However, now when I switch to AHCI Windows won't boot. Also my drive list won't show in my bios when booted with AHCI enabled.
> I'm pretty sure it's not a windows issue since Windows was installed with AHCI enabled. I've also done the AHCI fix on the Ms Support site to no avail.
> 
> I noticed on a previous post that someone said the AMD AHCI driver in Bios 3029 was version 3.1.xxx. On boot my screen says the version is AMD AHCI 3.0.5. I'm not sure if that is an issue or a typo on another posters' part.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


Hi. This happens with any motherboard. If the BIOS setting is switched to IDE, on next boot, Windows will use the IDE drivers. You have only 1 option without formatting. Follow this to switch back to AHCI drivers:

http://www.oczforum.com/forum/showthread.php?67697-Guide-to-enable-IDE-AHCI-without-reinstalling


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hi. This happens with any motherboard. If the BIOS setting is switched to IDE, on next boot, Windows will use the IDE drivers. You have only 1 option without formatting. Follow this to switch back to AHCI drivers:
> 
> http://www.oczforum.com/forum/showthread.php?67697-Guide-to-enable-IDE-AHCI-without-reinstalling


Excellent reply!
Thanks for the link!!
+ Rep


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Excellent reply!
> Thanks for the link!!
> + Rep


Why thank YOU! I have a flame now! It's pretty!


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Most 8350's can hit 4.8GHz and maintain stability (24 hr Prime95) but also require very high end cooling.
> If you don't have a solution already go big right out of the gate rather than barely getting by with an AIO.
> 
> Some are game stable at 5.0GHz or slightly higher if that's all you're looking for.
> 
> Is the difference in mobo's worth it? Subjective question. I have both and for the 8350 with out a doubt the Z is the board of choice.
> Better Ram clocks (2400MHz+), better VRM control with DIGI +2 and if you're going under water EK has a nice VRM/NB WB that is simply awesome at holding down temps.
> These are only a few of the differences, the rest I'm sure you can find in the specs.
> 
> The CHIV-F will do the job no doubt but takes a little work around while the Z is much more plug and play at will, without restriction!
> I can play around at 5.1 to 5.2GHz just not stable enough for my liking.


Yea that's pretty much what I've read about the formula-z. This will be my first custom water loop so I think I mite just get it to around 4.6-4.8ghz and see how I go. Is it worth getting a VRM waterblock for the IV formula?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Yea that's pretty much what I've read about the formula-z. This will be my first custom water loop so I think I mite just get it to around 4.6-4.8ghz and see how I go. Is it worth getting a VRM waterblock for the IV formula?


Not sure you could even find one as the CHIV is getting a little dated and last I knew EK stopped producing them for CHIV almost a year ago (maybe more). I looked for one before purchasing my CHV-Z and couldn't find one.

An 8350 at 4.8 or higher does put a far amount of stress on the VRM's and you"ll definitely see big VRM temp drops with a VRM/NB WB. To me, this alone is enough to say yes, gotta have it









In my rig I saw a 18c temp drop on the VRM's

Before EK WB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After installing the VRM/NB WB with same OC and amount of time running IBT AVX on maximum


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Businessman

Hello,

Recently got myself an FX-8320, and after swapping it with my old phenom II x2, it crashes after windows logo.
At first I used the 3027 bios, and then the 3029 one. Results remained the same...

For what is worth, this capacitor is damaged (as in, cut in half and a bronze spiral like thingy is showing. It happened while trying to pull out a stucked graphics card):


Could this be the problem?

Tried underclocking, checking my cables, applying more paste on the CPU... Nothing.

Do I need a new mobo?
Please send an ambulance!


----------



## Mega Man

that does not look like a cap that looks like a choke ! and yes it could be a problem


----------



## djyuri

HY Dear People,

I had already dealt with the defects of this motherboard earlier.
It turned out than that along REVO-Drive it can only be used with a "2002 04/01/11" BIOS and only in AHCI-mode.
In case of any other BIOS a "No enough Space to copy PCI Option ROM [04:00:00]" message pops up, and REVO-Drive can not be used as primary.
However I'd like to know if there is a newer version, in which I'm able to use raid mode and revo drive at the same time, because I bought 4* 1TB raid-ready hdds.
But i can use Software-Raid,but think not quite safe. The Hardver-Raid better safe than Software-Raid.
Software test----> LINK

THX


----------



## Seanay00

Well I managed to find a crosshair if extreme brand new in box so I'm gonna get it. I can't go past the look of the CHIVE it's awesome. I'm gonna throw in 2x 6990's underwater and have it as a play around build. FX-8350's work ok in the extreme?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Well I managed to find a crosshair if extreme brand new in box so I'm gonna get it. I can't go past the look of the CHIVE it's awesome. I'm gonna throw in 2x 6990's underwater and have it as a play around build. FX-8350's work ok in the extreme?


Yes, but there are some shortcomings, Asus never did a 100% working BIOS, but all the basic functionality is there.
APM you need to turn off using software (for heavy overclocking) for example.


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Yes, but there are some shortcomings, Asus never did a 100% working BIOS, but all the basic functionality is there.
> APM you need to turn off using software (for heavy overclocking) for example.


But if I'm not gonna overclock the hell out of it and all it'll do is play games and video edit it'll work fine?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> But if I'm not gonna overclock the hell out of it and all it'll do is play games and video edit it'll work fine?


You should be able to achieve decent overclocks too, the C4E is capable of that.
I am not sure if the bug that caused steam to BSOD in windows is still present, maybe somebody else clould give you input on this, but otherwise it should work fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guys. Long time no see. I am FINALLY back where my system is. My Ma had her system go down and my brother in his infinite wisdom upgraded his system and bestowed the internals into her new 922 case to get out of that Thermelcrate PoC that she was in with her last system. Trouble is I let him use my 1100T and have a spare 1055T but I'm considering upgrading to Vishera...

Now that being said I want the BIGGEST BADDEST 125w Vishera my money can buy and want to know what is the biggest achievable upgrade. Max PC recently upgraded this board with 8350 I think, but I'd have to dig into my boxes to find the issue. IS that the best Chip available for this board? I know that AMD won't "guarantee" the CPU but I ain't worried about that so long as Asus has the BIOS available for it. Thanks an I missed youse guys.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Businessman*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently got myself an FX-8320, and after swapping it with my old phenom II x2, it crashes after windows logo.
> At first I used the 3027 bios, and then the 3029 one. Results remained the same...
> 
> For what is worth, this capacitor is damaged (as in, cut in half and a bronze spiral like thingy is showing. It happened while trying to pull out a stucked graphics card):
> 
> 
> Could this be the problem?
> 
> Tried underclocking, checking my cables, applying more paste on the CPU... Nothing.
> 
> Do I need a new mobo?
> Please send an ambulance!


Give Asus a call and see if they will repair the choke and see how much they want to do so. It IS an RoG board so they may cut you some slack and just repair it for the cost of shipping and labor. I doubt a single choke is all that expensive for them to replace unless you live outside their area. My nearest ASUS repair station is in Hayward,CA. Not sure where you are located but it's worth the look imho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Yea that's pretty much what I've read about the formula-z. This will be my first custom water loop so I think I mite just get it to around 4.6-4.8ghz and see how I go. Is it worth getting a VRM waterblock for the IV formula?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you could even find one as the CHIV is getting a little dated and last I knew EK stopped producing them for CHIV almost a year ago (maybe more). I looked for one before purchasing my CHV-Z and couldn't find one.
> 
> An 8350 at 4.8 or higher does put a far amount of stress on the VRM's and you"ll definitely see big VRM temp drops with a VRM/NB WB. To me, this alone is enough to say yes, gotta have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my rig I saw a 18c temp drop on the VRM's
> 
> Before EK WB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing the VRM/NB WB with same OC and amount of time running IBT AVX on maximum
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Not yet having Vishera in my board I am only gonna speak to the NB Cooling issue. Having had one of the original heat issue boards I would say that IF you can get a working EK NB block for the CIVF and you're gonna be water cooling anyway regardless of use(i.e. Gaming, OC'ing, Browsing) it's WELL worth it. My NB before hovered around 54c +/- Afterwards it was running in the low 40s'. It is indeed worth it if you can get one and for a reasonable price.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Excellent reply!
> Thanks for the link!!
> + Rep
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank YOU! I have a flame now! It's pretty!
Click to expand...

Congrats and welcome to OCN.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Welcome back Ceadder! Yea the board takes the FX8350 with ease. Personally I would go with 8320, and there are higher clocked versions, the 95x0. But they are basicly pre-overclocked chips and you know how to do that








Believe you can get a 8320 for 100 bucks and not much more for the 8350. At 4.8Ghz should be an improvement over the 1100T but not by much.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Welcome back Ceadder! Yea the board takes the FX8350 with ease. Personally I would go with 8320, and there are higher clocked versions, the 95x0. But they are basicly pre-overclocked chips and you know how to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe you can get a 8320 for 100 bucks and not much more for the 8350. At 4.8Ghz should be an improvement over the 1100T but not by much.


Aight cool. Yeah I am not sure about those other chips cause when I looked at their wattage they were 200watters. Pretty sure(don't have the spec sheet handy) that the CIVF isn't gonna take that kind of wattage at the socket.







Yeah you gotta need the 200w to use the 200w and that OC'ing(UC'ing) would scale that back somewhat but (as you said) if they are pre-clocked that kinda takes the fun out of it anyway. lol







What I mean to say I guess is that I don't think that we can use those.







Has anyone heard if AMD is gonna launch something along a FX 8400ish chip like they did with Thubbie' 1100T?

~Ceadder


----------



## Seanay00

Got my brand new crosshair iv extreme coming. Was a good find at a very reasonable price







can't wait to get 2x 6990's into this thing, bit of a weird build I know but I picked up the 6990's cheap with xspc waterblocks so I thought why not.


----------



## Tokkan

There are people who ran fx8350 on the formula at normal oc's after some spexifix tweaks. It has a solid power phase so as long as it gets supplied with power there shouldnt be any issues


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Got my brand new crosshair iv extreme coming. Was a good find at a very reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to get 2x 6990's into this thing, bit of a weird build I know but I picked up the 6990's cheap with xspc waterblocks so I thought why not.


Very nice. Would love to have 6990s. I have 6870s'. So the increase would be
















~Ceadder


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Very nice. Would love to have 6990s. I have 6870s'. So the increase would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yea my first ever PC had 2x 6870's in it! Awesome cards just the drivers let them down. Had them in a rampage III formula. Can't say no ROG boards. Lol. I'm now collecting dead ROG boards and displaying them on my office wall. If anyone has any dead ROG boards that they no longer want let me know.


----------



## Ceadderman

This is sort of a rant/obeservation.

I've noticed, that EK can be a litte ******ed and here is the Crosshair IV Formula issue. I have the board, and I have the block. Both are great together EXCEPT (and maybe I shoulda noticed this sooner than 2 years later, so it's a bit on me as well) that it seems like EK expects you to run watercooling on a system that isn't running. Because I just ran into a point where the outlet will not work with pretty much ANY compression fitting that is even the slightest bit wider than that area in the block without an extension fitting. Which I didn't have and now have to wait for, albeit not for very long. The problem is that the outlet point is exactly alongside the 8pin connection point on the Board. You can't unplug the 8 pin to put the fitting on. You canno't run it without water. So WHY in the heck would you put the outlet there in the first place?!? That makes absolutely no sense unless you tooled the material to be 10mm taller at that point and extended out a bit to allow exit through the Acetal portion of the block. I only hope that EK has learned along the way about such issues. We should not have to go through the time and expense of having to get any extension to run their blocks.

And the only reason that I only noticed it the other day is that I am upgrading to Hardline and the Monsoon fitting is slightly too wide for that point and it stalled my project. Which will look sharp as heck but let's face it, it's things like this that give us pause and make us wonder why make a one piece block if you cannot make it right.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mega Man

which is why they state this



on literally every block they sell


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> which is why they state this
> 
> 
> 
> on literally every block they sell


All well and good if you purchased the block new. Which I did not.









In either case, it wasn't a huge issue. Notice point where I do accept blame on my part since I shoulda noticed that back when I put it together 2 years back.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mega Man

o not saying you didnt, but i did wanna point it out as they probably did it on purpose


----------



## Chita Gonza

I was reading that the extreme edition would need a full size case so I don't know if the same is true for the formula. Geese it would be almost a complete new build but saving a couple of bucks would be nice. I know that the video card I want is pretty big also


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually with the Formula you can put it in a Mid. You don't actually NEED a FT. I only have mine in a FT because I like(d) having a BIG case. I have the HAF 932 which today I would consider a Mid+ case sizewise. There are plenty of cases today that make mine look like a Chihauha at a Great Dane puppy mill. But mine is big enough that I still have room to spare to work with my choice of cooling.









Depending on the Mid you could also put the Extreme in that. Such as the HAF 922, due to the length of the case. Heigthwise the Extreme is pretty much similar to the Formula while it is a wider board.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mega Man

i think he is a bot


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think he is a bot


Possibly. But I'd rather not take that attitude as there are still CIVF/Extreme Boards being sold and he could very well just be a newb looking for answers and not savvy about research like we are.









At worst it's wasted breath full of knowledge that someone else may find hepful.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

The other day I saw a brand new Crosshair IV Extreme being sold for 80 euros, was old stock that was forgotten on the warehouse.
Thought about picking it up tbh, prolly still there for sale









Edit: Yap, still there


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> The other day I saw a brand new Crosshair IV Extreme being sold for 80 euros, was old stock that was forgotten on the warehouse.
> Thought about picking it up tbh, prolly still there for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yap, still there


For ~$125 US? That's a steal!









~Ceadder


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> For ~$125 US? That's a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Best thing is: Brand new with warranty and iirc it has 3 years warranty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> For ~$125 US? That's a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing is: Brand new with warranty and iirc it has 3 years warranty.
Click to expand...

Wow. BNWW?!?









~Ceadder


----------



## EllipticDawid25

FX 9370 can be oc in this board with no any problem ? I mean if i fire up pc oc will be there i read oc setengs must be repeat every start up is this true ? Also can i run crossfire in slot 1 3 and 5 ?


----------



## Supercoolin

If you F2 at startup and then F10, it will go into the OC settings. I have tried to work with various firms to fix the bios to recognize the 9370 at startup without success. If you don't like the startup issue, then you need to go back to the 8000 series processor. I live with it because I need all the PCIe slots for my system and nothing else on the market today will run two Video Cards @ 16 and still see the LSI raid card @ 8 and still have 8 + 4 lanes remaining plus a PCI slot.

Corssfire is alway best in slots 1 and 2 in the CHIVE, full 16 lanes to both cards.


----------



## EllipticDawid25

wich one bios you use ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> If you F2 at startup and then F10, it will go into the OC settings. I have tried to work with various firms to fix the bios to recognize the 9370 at startup without success. If you don't like the startup issue, then you need to go back to the 8000 series processor. I live with it because I need all the PCIe slots for my system and nothing else on the market today will run two Video Cards @ 16 and still see the LSI raid card @ 8 and still have 8 + 4 lanes remaining plus a PCI slot.
> 
> Corssfire is alway best in slots 1 and 2 in the CHIVE, full 16 lanes to both cards.


CIVFormula is this...

PCIe 1: x16

PCIe 2: x16/x8

PCIe 3: x8

The PCIe s' are not x16 in dual. If there is a card in the first one the 2nd would be x8.







I'll have to look at the CIVE that I have laying around to see if that is indeed dual but for some reason I am in doubt. Not sure why though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CIVFormula is this...
> 
> PCIe 1: x16
> 
> PCIe 2: x16/x8
> 
> PCIe 3: x8
> 
> The PCIe s' are not x16 in dual. If there is a card in the first one the 2nd would be x8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to look at the CIVE that I have laying around to see if that is indeed dual but for some reason I am in doubt. Not sure why though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


See below for CHIVE Specifications and the total of 53 PCIe lanes plus one PCI bus, I have been using this motherboard since it was released, and have tried at least a half a dozen of the "high end" 990FX AMD boards from both ASUS and Gigabyte, and not one of them offer the number of PCIe lanes the CHIVE has.Nothing has come close.

*CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME*

*Specifications*

AMD Socket AM3 ;Phenom™II /Athlon™II /Sempron™ 100 Series Processors
AMD 140W CPU Support
AMD Cool 'n' Quiet™ Technology
Supports 45nm CPU
Chipset
AMD 890FX/SB850
System Bus
Up to 5200 MT/s ; HyperTransport™ 3.0

*Memory*
4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture

*Expansion Slots
5 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual @ x16, triple @x16, [email protected] x16 x8 x8)
PCIe max @ x16 x16 x8 x8 x4
1 x PCI 2.2*

*Multi-GPU Support* (adds 16 PCIe lanes @ x16 x16 x16 x16 x4) Verified in usable cards working on board, required additional Lucid Hydralogix driver purchase.
Support Lucid HYDRALOGIX / ATI CrossFire™X Technology

*Storage*
SB850 Chipset
6 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports Support RAID 0,1,5,10
2 x JMicron® 363 controllers:
2 x SATA 3Gb/s ports (Gray)
1 x Power External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)
1 x External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)
* Due to the Windows XP/ Vista limitation, the RAID array with the total capacity over 2TB cannot be set as a boot disk. A RAID array over 2TB can only be set as a data disk only.

*LAN*
Intel® Gigabit LAN

*Audio*
8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
- Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-Retasking
- Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O

*USB*
NEC USB3.0 Controller:
- 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports at rear
AMD SB850 chipset:
- 13 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (6 ports at mid-board, 6 ports at rear, 1 port at rear is also for ROG connect)

*ASUS Unique Features*
CPU Level Up
MemOK!
Onboard Switches: Power / Reset / Core Unlocker / Clr CMOS (at rear)
Q-Fan Plus
ASUS Fan Xpert
ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
ASUS Q-Connector
ASUS Q-Shield
ASUS Q-Fan 2
ASUS EZ Flash 2
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
ASUS MyLogo 3

*Overclocking Features*
ROG Connect
RC Bluetooth
ROG iDirect

*Power Design:*
- 8+2 phase CPU power design with ML Cap
USB BIOS Flashback
BIOS Flashback with onboard switch button
Extreme Tweaker
ProbeIt
iROG
PCIe x16 Lane Switch
Loadline Calibration
Intelligent overclocking tools:
- ASUS TurboV Evo
- O.C Profile
Overclocking Protection:
- COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX)
- Voltiminder LED
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

*Back Panel I/O Ports*
2 x External SATA
1 x S/PDIF Out (Optical)
1 x IEEE 1394a
1 x LAN(RJ45) port
8 -Channel Audio I/O
1 x Clr CMOS switch
1 x PS/2 Keyboard port(purple)
2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports
7 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (1 port is also for ROG Connect)
1 x ROG Connect On/Off switch
1 x RC Bluetooth switch

*Internal I/O Connectors*
3 x USB connectors supports additional 6 USB 2.0 ports
1 x IEEE 1394a connector
1 x S/PDIF Out connector
1 x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS connector
Front panel audio connector
System Panel connector
8 x SATA connectors: 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (Red) & 2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (Gray)
8 x Fan connectors: 1 x CPU / 1 x PWR / 3 x Chassis / 3 x Optional
7 x ProbeIt measurement points
3 x Thermal sensor connectors
1 x 24-pin ATX power connector
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
2 x EZ Plug connectors (4-pin Molex Power connectors)
1 x OC Station header
1 x RC Bluetooth header
1 x Core unlocker switch
1 x Power on switch
1 x Reset switch
1 x Go Button
1 x BIOS switch button
1 x Fan connector for thermal module
1 x ROG light connector

*BIOS*
16 Mb Flash ROM AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI2.0a Multi-Language BIOS
Manageability
WOL by PME,WOR by PME,PXE

*Bluetooth Module Accessory Card*
- Bluetooth V2.0/V2.1+EDR
- RC Bluetooth On/Off Switch


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EllipticDawid25*
> 
> wich one bios you use ?


3027


----------



## EllipticDawid25

Thx







any body know bios modding tool wich make acces to oc settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CIVFormula is this...
> 
> PCIe 1: x16
> 
> PCIe 2: x16/x8
> 
> PCIe 3: x8
> 
> The PCIe s' are not x16 in dual. If there is a card in the first one the 2nd would be x8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to look at the CIVE that I have laying around to see if that is indeed dual but for some reason I am in doubt. Not sure why though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See below for CHIVE Specifications and the total of 53 PCIe lanes plus one PCI bus, I have been using this motherboard since it was released, and have tried at least a half a dozen of the "high end" 990FX AMD boards from both ASUS and Gigabyte, and not one of them offer the number of PCIe lanes the CHIVE has.Nothing has come close.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME*
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> AMD Socket AM3 ;Phenom™II /Athlon™II /Sempron™ 100 Series Processors
> AMD 140W CPU Support
> AMD Cool 'n' Quiet™ Technology
> Supports 45nm CPU
> Chipset
> AMD 890FX/SB850
> System Bus
> Up to 5200 MT/s ; HyperTransport™ 3.0
> 
> *Memory*
> 4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel memory architecture
> 
> *Expansion Slots
> 5 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual @ x16, triple @x16, [email protected] x16 x8 x8)
> PCIe max @ x16 x16 x8 x8 x4
> 1 x PCI 2.2*
> 
> *Multi-GPU Support* (adds 16 PCIe lanes @ x16 x16 x16 x16 x4) Verified in usable cards working on board, required additional Lucid Hydralogix driver purchase.
> Support Lucid HYDRALOGIX / ATI CrossFire™X Technology
> 
> *Storage*
> SB850 Chipset
> 6 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports Support RAID 0,1,5,10
> 2 x JMicron® 363 controllers:
> 2 x SATA 3Gb/s ports (Gray)
> 1 x Power External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)
> 1 x External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)
> * Due to the Windows XP/ Vista limitation, the RAID array with the total capacity over 2TB cannot be set as a boot disk. A RAID array over 2TB can only be set as a data disk only.
> 
> *LAN*
> Intel® Gigabit LAN
> 
> *Audio*
> 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
> - Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
> - Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-Retasking
> - Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O
> 
> *USB*
> NEC USB3.0 Controller:
> - 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports at rear
> AMD SB850 chipset:
> - 13 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (6 ports at mid-board, 6 ports at rear, 1 port at rear is also for ROG connect)
> 
> *ASUS Unique Features*
> CPU Level Up
> MemOK!
> Onboard Switches: Power / Reset / Core Unlocker / Clr CMOS (at rear)
> Q-Fan Plus
> ASUS Fan Xpert
> ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
> ASUS Q-Connector
> ASUS Q-Shield
> ASUS Q-Fan 2
> ASUS EZ Flash 2
> ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
> ASUS MyLogo 3
> 
> *Overclocking Features*
> ROG Connect
> RC Bluetooth
> ROG iDirect
> 
> *Power Design:*
> - 8+2 phase CPU power design with ML Cap
> USB BIOS Flashback
> BIOS Flashback with onboard switch button
> Extreme Tweaker
> ProbeIt
> iROG
> PCIe x16 Lane Switch
> Loadline Calibration
> Intelligent overclocking tools:
> - ASUS TurboV Evo
> - O.C Profile
> Overclocking Protection:
> - COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX)
> - Voltiminder LED
> - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
> 
> *Back Panel I/O Ports*
> 2 x External SATA
> 1 x S/PDIF Out (Optical)
> 1 x IEEE 1394a
> 1 x LAN(RJ45) port
> 8 -Channel Audio I/O
> 1 x Clr CMOS switch
> 1 x PS/2 Keyboard port(purple)
> 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports
> 7 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (1 port is also for ROG Connect)
> 1 x ROG Connect On/Off switch
> 1 x RC Bluetooth switch
> 
> *Internal I/O Connectors*
> 3 x USB connectors supports additional 6 USB 2.0 ports
> 1 x IEEE 1394a connector
> 1 x S/PDIF Out connector
> 1 x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS connector
> Front panel audio connector
> System Panel connector
> 8 x SATA connectors: 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (Red) & 2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (Gray)
> 8 x Fan connectors: 1 x CPU / 1 x PWR / 3 x Chassis / 3 x Optional
> 7 x ProbeIt measurement points
> 3 x Thermal sensor connectors
> 1 x 24-pin ATX power connector
> 1 x 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
> 2 x EZ Plug connectors (4-pin Molex Power connectors)
> 1 x OC Station header
> 1 x RC Bluetooth header
> 1 x Core unlocker switch
> 1 x Power on switch
> 1 x Reset switch
> 1 x Go Button
> 1 x BIOS switch button
> 1 x Fan connector for thermal module
> 1 x ROG light connector
> 
> *BIOS*
> 16 Mb Flash ROM AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI2.0a Multi-Language BIOS
> Manageability
> WOL by PME,WOR by PME,PXE
> 
> *Bluetooth Module Accessory Card*
> - Bluetooth V2.0/V2.1+EDR
> - RC Bluetooth On/Off Switch
Click to expand...

the mobo can offer what ever lanes it wants, it WILL NOT function as such as your cpu needs that many lanes, which it doesnt have


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the mobo can offer what ever lanes it wants, it WILL NOT function as such as your cpu needs that many lanes, which it doesnt have


I really have to take issue with your statement, my system is working proof that the FX series processors take full advantage of all the PCIe lanes you can throw at it without any degradation of performance. The FX series processor is only limited by the number of memory channels.


----------



## Mega Man

missed my point

also to take note of is the fact i have a quadfire 7970-8350 rig
Source ( one of many, i can goto amd if you would like, but this image is easiest to see )



you have a total of 42 lanes ( some of which are used for sata, usb and other onboard stuffs )

in reality you get on the best board for quadfire 32 lanes, that is it. ( 990fxa-ud7 ( this is the ONLY native amd quadfire board in the 9xx chipset )
there are a few in the 890 chipset but still limiting you to 8-8-8-8

you can not physically have 53 lanes ( without PLX chip, which is another topic ) on ANY BOARD as there are only a total of 42 lanes on the CPU.

42, not 53, and again this is before sata, usb, and all other goodies

there is a way to get 16-8-8-4 however but the boards are not native quadfire boards ( you have to use a/many risers )


----------



## EllipticDawid25

Supeercoolin dont use all slots for graphic cards he have 2x7990. Also he use another various card on pci slots wich make all loaded.


----------



## Mega Man

Does not matter both the 990 and 890 chipsets only have 42 total pcie lanes. Of which 4 are automatically given to the southbridge.

Though the sb there are 2 additional pcie lane avail

So again not possible for a board without a plx chip to have 53 lanes


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercoolin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CIVFormula is this...
> 
> PCIe 1: x16
> 
> PCIe 2: x16/x8
> 
> PCIe 3: x8
> 
> The PCIe s' are not x16 in dual. If there is a card in the first one the 2nd would be x8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to look at the CIVE that I have laying around to see if that is indeed dual but for some reason I am in doubt. Not sure why though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See below for CHIVE Specifications and the total of 53 PCIe lanes plus one PCI bus, I have been using this motherboard since it was released, and have tried at least a half a dozen of the "high end" 990FX AMD boards from both ASUS and Gigabyte, and not one of them offer the number of PCIe lanes the CHIVE has.Nothing has come close.
> 
> *CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME*
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> AMD Socket AM3 ;Phenom™II /Athlon™II /Sempron™ 100 Series Processors
> AMD 140W CPU Support
> AMD Cool 'n' Quiet™ Technology
> Supports 45nm CPU
> Chipset
> AMD 890FX/SB850
> System Bus
> Up to 5200 MT/s ; HyperTransport™ 3.0
> 
> *Memory*
> 4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel memory architecture
> 
> *Expansion Slots
> 5 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual @ x16, triple @x16, [email protected] x16 x8 x8)
> PCIe max @ x16 x16 x8 x8 x4
> 1 x PCI 2.2*
> 
> *Multi-GPU Support* (adds 16 PCIe lanes @ x16 x16 x16 x16 x4) Verified in usable cards working on board, required additional Lucid Hydralogix driver purchase.
> Support Lucid HYDRALOGIX / ATI CrossFire™X Technology
> 
> *Storage*
> SB850 Chipset
> 6 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports Support RAID 0,1,5,10
> 2 x JMicron® 363 controllers:
> 2 x SATA 3Gb/s ports (Gray)
> 1 x Power External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)
> 1 x External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)
> * Due to the Windows XP/ Vista limitation, the RAID array with the total capacity over 2TB cannot be set as a boot disk. A RAID array over 2TB can only be set as a data disk only.
> 
> *LAN*
> Intel® Gigabit LAN
> 
> *Audio*
> 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
> - Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
> - Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-Retasking
> - Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O
> 
> *USB*
> NEC USB3.0 Controller:
> - 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports at rear
> AMD SB850 chipset:
> - 13 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (6 ports at mid-board, 6 ports at rear, 1 port at rear is also for ROG connect)
> 
> *ASUS Unique Features*
> CPU Level Up
> MemOK!
> Onboard Switches: Power / Reset / Core Unlocker / Clr CMOS (at rear)
> Q-Fan Plus
> ASUS Fan Xpert
> ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
> ASUS Q-Connector
> ASUS Q-Shield
> ASUS Q-Fan 2
> ASUS EZ Flash 2
> ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
> ASUS MyLogo 3
> 
> *Overclocking Features*
> ROG Connect
> RC Bluetooth
> ROG iDirect
> 
> *Power Design:*
> - 8+2 phase CPU power design with ML Cap
> USB BIOS Flashback
> BIOS Flashback with onboard switch button
> Extreme Tweaker
> ProbeIt
> iROG
> PCIe x16 Lane Switch
> Loadline Calibration
> Intelligent overclocking tools:
> - ASUS TurboV Evo
> - O.C Profile
> Overclocking Protection:
> - COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX)
> - Voltiminder LED
> - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
> 
> *Back Panel I/O Ports*
> 2 x External SATA
> 1 x S/PDIF Out (Optical)
> 1 x IEEE 1394a
> 1 x LAN(RJ45) port
> 8 -Channel Audio I/O
> 1 x Clr CMOS switch
> 1 x PS/2 Keyboard port(purple)
> 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports
> 7 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (1 port is also for ROG Connect)
> 1 x ROG Connect On/Off switch
> 1 x RC Bluetooth switch
> 
> *Internal I/O Connectors*
> 3 x USB connectors supports additional 6 USB 2.0 ports
> 1 x IEEE 1394a connector
> 1 x S/PDIF Out connector
> 1 x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS connector
> Front panel audio connector
> System Panel connector
> 8 x SATA connectors: 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (Red) & 2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (Gray)
> 8 x Fan connectors: 1 x CPU / 1 x PWR / 3 x Chassis / 3 x Optional
> 7 x ProbeIt measurement points
> 3 x Thermal sensor connectors
> 1 x 24-pin ATX power connector
> 1 x 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
> 2 x EZ Plug connectors (4-pin Molex Power connectors)
> 1 x OC Station header
> 1 x RC Bluetooth header
> 1 x Core unlocker switch
> 1 x Power on switch
> 1 x Reset switch
> 1 x Go Button
> 1 x BIOS switch button
> 1 x Fan connector for thermal module
> 1 x ROG light connector
> 
> *BIOS*
> 16 Mb Flash ROM AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI2.0a Multi-Language BIOS
> Manageability
> WOL by PME,WOR by PME,PXE
> 
> *Bluetooth Module Accessory Card*
> - Bluetooth V2.0/V2.1+EDR
> - RC Bluetooth On/Off Switch
Click to expand...

Those are the specs. I prefer to look @ the board to get the information. Not because I want to be a jerk about anything but because I don't recollect and because the board will tell me everything I need to know. Especially ASUS boards.

@tt that Extreme launched the best you could put in it was Thuban. We've seen new chips that ASUS has done an excellent job setting up BIOS' for but in the end it doesn't matter cause NO Bios in the world will make a board mechanically better than it was @ launch. All I was saying was that I didn't believe/think that it could run x16 on all lanes. Not sure why the reply had to be huge and highlighted but I was not intending to pick a bone, as there was none to be picked. Just putting my







out there as I do have both Formula and Extreme. My Extreme as far as I know is dead as I haven't ever been able to get it going being a used board. I plan to send it in to ASUS and have them go over it so I can do so. That means also I've no manual so RTFM does not apply here in this instance and looking at the board will give me the best information with which to go on.

My apologies if it seemed like I was being smarmy as that was not ever my intention.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EllipticDawid25*
> 
> Supeercoolin dont use all slots for graphic cards he have 2x7990. Also he use another various card on pci slots wich make all loaded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Does not matter both the 990 and 890 chipsets only have 42 total pcie lanes. Of which 4 are automatically given to the southbridge.
> 
> Though the sb there are 2 additional pcie lane avail
> 
> So again not possible for a board without a plx chip to have 53 lanes






I didn't think that it could do x16 across all 4 but not being 100% sure, I tried to suggest my thoughts in a rational manner. Unfortunately the written word is not perfect in relating thoughts. A missed or mispelt word can really change the tone of a statement or sentiment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Supercoolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Those are the specs. I prefer to look @ the board to get the information. Not because I want to be a jerk about anything but because I don't recollect and because the board will tell me everything I need to know. Especially ASUS boards.
> 
> @tt that Extreme launched the best you could put in it was Thuban. We've seen new chips that ASUS has done an excellent job setting up BIOS' for but in the end it doesn't matter cause NO Bios in the world will make a board mechanically better than it was @ launch. All I was saying was that I didn't believe/think that it could run x16 on all lanes. Not sure why the reply had to be huge and highlighted but I was not intending to pick a bone, as there was none to be picked. Just putting my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out there as I do have both Formula and Extreme. My Extreme as far as I know is dead as I haven't ever been able to get it going being a used board. I plan to send it in to ASUS and have them go over it so I can do so. That means also I've no manual so RTFM does not apply here in this instance and looking at the board will give me the best information with which to go on.
> 
> My apologies if it seemed like I was being smarmy as that was not ever my intention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think that it could do x16 across all 4 but not being 100% sure, I tried to suggest my thoughts in a rational manner. Unfortunately the written word is not perfect in relating thoughts. A missed or mispelt word can really change the tone of a statement or sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ceaddar,

I opened up the PDF manual and I was incorrect about the 4 @ 16, the Lucid chip acts as a bridge chip and allows 3 @ 16, without the Lucid chip providing the additional lanes, you could never occupy all five slots and still have an operational system. I bought the CHIVE in March of 2011 and have run all versions of the FX processors, 2 x HD 6990 and 2 x HD 7990 Video cards, and LSI raid cards, with the CPU phase changed cooled and the mobo, memory, vid cards and HDD's all water cooled, without any problems. Tried many 990FX boards and they will not support all my cards like the CHIVE does. It s still a exceptional Mobo.

Note: You have to have the Koolance motherboard water blocks to cool the power side or it will overheat and shut down if you go over 5.15Ghz @ 1.45-1.55V. The water blocks let you push to 5.4 - 5.5Ghz with a "golden" chip @ 1.65V.

Send me a PM and I can email you the CHIVE manual in PDF, it is 11MB


----------



## Ceadderman

Aight kewl.









~Ceadder


----------



## EllipticDawid25

I can confirm my fx 9370 work ok







. Exept temperature







And have problem with audio have bad Interference also mic no work







Any body know why ?
http://valid.x86.fr/iksb1h


----------



## Supercoolin

Try this driver:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/Realtek_Audio_V6016037_V51006037_XPVistaWin7.zip


----------



## HitJacker

Hi !

I put FX9590 on Formula IV, and it works perfectly with wc !
http://valid.canardpc.com/ls46ax

But with 1.5 to vcore, I need better cooling system, so I seek wb for my mb and all product I found is out of sotck, or end of life....
Did you try to use wb for formula V on the IV ? Or other wb for this motherboard ?

Thanks !


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitJacker*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> I put FX9590 on Formula IV, and it works perfectly with wc !
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ls46ax
> 
> But with 1.5 to vcore, I need better cooling system, so I seek wb for my mb and all product I found is out of sotck, or end of life....
> Did you try to use wb for formula V on the IV ? Or other wb for this motherboard ?
> 
> Thanks !


You cannot use the WB from Formula V for Formula IV. Completely different layout and clearance issues I believe. Wouldn't even waste the money attempting such a thing. All I can recommend is keeping an eye on eBay and hope one comes available there. I checked Aquatuning and the only thing they have is the Extreme Light Cover blocks. Sadly as far as I know the only other WB Company that made these(Mips) is no longer in the game. So anyone looking to WC their Extreme better get a move on.









~Ceadder


----------



## HitJacker

Thanks Ceadderman.

I keep an eye on Ebay, good idea !
I see the Extreme Light Cover blocks on Aquatuning, but it's too light for the price xD Ebay is my last chance !


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitJacker*
> 
> Thanks Ceadderman.
> 
> I keep an eye on Ebay, good idea !
> I see the *Extreme Light Cover blocks on Aquatuning, but it's too light for the price xD Ebay is my last chance* !


They also will not fit Formula without modification.









~Ceadder


----------



## HitJacker

So I found the EK wb, and it's really cool ! The temp of northbridge are around 38°c in load









Result :


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitJacker*
> 
> So I found the EK wb, and it's really cool ! The temp of northbridge are around 38°c in load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result :


Congrats. Just remember that come summertime your temp will increase but not much +/- to 45c.









~Ceadder


----------



## Seanay00

So is worth getting a VRM waterblock for a Crosshair IV extreme with an FX-8350? Been toying with the idea of putting a build 2getha with the CIVE and the 8350 for a while as they are both just sitting new in box. Does the CIVE work fine with the 8350 and a bios update?


----------



## Mega Man

really it is a personal choice !~


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> So is worth getting a VRM waterblock for a Crosshair IV extreme with an FX-8350? Been toying with the idea of putting a build 2getha with the CIVE and the 8350 for a while as they are both just sitting new in box. Does the CIVE work fine with the 8350 and a bios update?


It seems that It works just fine except for the cpu temperature.
But I think using the socket temperature will be alright.

Meanwhile my CHIVF stil does a great work even after so many years.
300mhz HTT 24/7
This locked 1045T just flies at those clocks.
But even on passive cooling the NB max temperaute won't break 70°C.


----------



## Ceadderman

you can get your temps for NB/SB from the AI software pack that should be in the downloads list for the MB via ASUS website.









~Ceadder


----------



## Red Man

Can anyone recommend a 16GB ram kit for the Crosshair IV Formula? I'm looking to upgrade but I'm unsure if I should go with a 4x4GB or a 2x8GB kit. From looking around it seems like the board unofficially supports 8GB sticks. This is the kit I'm currently looking at picking up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty much anything from the Dominator line of Corsair RAM. I've got the blue label 1600 sticks and they work well.

~Ceadder


----------



## pshootr

What CHV-Z bios version is best for overclocking? Is there any issues with the latest bios, or should I grab an earlier one instead?

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

You would be best served asking in the CVF club thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You would be best served asking in the CVF club thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks, sorry.


----------



## Ceadderman

No worries. Some of the members here went on from these boards to the CVF. But ornate more likely to get the answer you seek there.









~Ceadder


----------



## rolandwally83




----------



## Mega Man

That air cooler....


----------



## The Sandman

Seeing the Sythe Mugen II reminds me of when I first got my CHIV-F.
Great to see they're still in use other than just mine which now cools my 1090T in my server.

I learned so much from this thread.
Ceddarman, how have you been buddy?


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty good. Have a new addition to the family in June that I am preparing for. CIVF is down for extreme case modding(freakin Vader is hiding out so he don't have to levetate it in Darkside







) and while I await the new MB tray, I am cobbling together most of the parts to completely WC my system. Won't be upgrading any component other than SSD in the future til I get this build done. I want it finished by July for PDXLAN.









You?









~Ceadder


----------



## rolandwally83

Thank you buddy The Sandman

small disco mugen







http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR/


----------



## Ceadderman

Crosshair III! I remember those.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

I am well thanks,
congrats on the upcoming new arrival.

After watching that last video above I kept getting the feeling that John Travolta was going to somehow appear in my office bustin a move lol. (just teasing)


----------



## Ceadderman

IKR?









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

For what its worth, I just picked up the Vengance Pro 16GB kit (2x8GB)

Threw it in a week ago and its been running beautifully (at 1600mhz) without even having to touch bios. I haven't had a chance to play with timings yet so we will see what we can do soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> For what its worth, I just picked up the Vengance Pro 16GB kit (2x8GB)
> 
> Threw it in a week ago and its been running beautifully (at 1600mhz) without even having to touch bios. I haven't had a chance to play with timings yet so we will see what we can do soon.


Corsair RAM generally works well with these boards.









I had to hit the Go! button on mine because they're lower voltage and not in the QVL, but like pretty much every ASUS board that I have owned, it wasn't long before they identified on their own.









~Ceadder


----------



## Davehillbo

Hi all.

Weird problem, Ive just got a Crosshair IV formula and im finding that I cannot soft reset the machine without the VGA not detecting properly. Have tried diff PCI-E slots and I know the GFX card is fine. I have to turn off the power at the PSU, wait about 20 secs, turn it back on and it will boot fine. Otherwise a reset from windows will give me a red VGA LED and continue to boot with no display.

I have put the latest bios on the board(3029) and specs are:

FX-8320
Palit GTX 970
EVGA 650w fully modular PSU
8gb Corsair 2400Mhz RAM

Any suggestions would be great, but im thinking it could be a BIOS issue. What bios is the recommended for this board with an FX chip?

many thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Reset the BIOS?

You may have to reinstall your chipset drivers, if you haven't already and start with Chipset first then everything else. Also to get the recommended BIOS, go directly to ASUS for that information honestly. Can't hurt to at least look to see what others are reporting working for them or otherwise.









~Ceadder


----------



## Davehillbo

Have tried to reset bios, no difference. This happens outside of windows as well so not an OS issue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Tried scrubbing your nVidia drivers? I know of past issues with those drivers and this chipset. If you have an AMD card you might try that and see if that fixes your issue.

~Ceadder


----------



## Davehillbo

Thanks for the reply.

Looks like this issue im having is not related to the OS, happens from bios as well.

Pretty weird issue, system runs perfectly fine from cold boot.


----------



## Ceadderman

Which is why I am thinking it's a driver issue. Did you install your own driver or did you let MS Updates do it for you?

If you allowed MSU to do it, tha T's the likely place to start. I we'd suggest scrubbing your drivers and going fresh. If nothing else it will help rule it out.

~Ceadder


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davehillbo*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Looks like this issue im having is not related to the OS, happens from bios as well.
> 
> Pretty weird issue, system runs perfectly fine from cold boot.


I will give you an example.

If I set NB downcore in K10Stat then after a reset the machine will give out cpu error.

Try 3027. 3029 may not support Bulldozer which is the key to run Vishera.
3029 is either 3027+bugfix or 2101(no bulldozer support)+bugfix.
That's why you shoud try the older beta.


----------



## Davehillbo

Tried 3027, same problem









Im thinking its got to be an incompatability between the 970 and board.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's the chipset. These boards don't get along qith nVidia cards. Try slotting the card in the 2nd slot.

~Ceaddet


----------



## nixes

Question i have this board and was wondering if we could use am3+ cpu or is my only upgrade choice the 1100t from my 955BE?


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixes*
> 
> Question i have this board and was wondering if we could use am3+ cpu or is my only upgrade choice the 1100t from my 955BE?


Checking the CPU support list here.... there is beta support for AM3+ processors starting with BIOS version 3027.


----------



## nixes

I see that, the last one listed is 1100T was wondering if anyone has had any work after that one?


----------



## felix

In the CPU Support list provided by winginit above, i can se the following CPU's supported (beta) :

FX-4100(FD4100WMW4KGU),3.6GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
FX-4170(FD4170FRW4KGU),4.2GHz,4C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
FX-6100(FD6100WMW6KGU),3.3GHz,6C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
FX-8100(FD8100WMW8KGU),2.8GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
FX-8120(FD8120FRW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
FX-8120(FD8120WMW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
FX-8150(FD8150FRW8KGU),3.6GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only

I also recall that user eagle101 @ XtremeSystems forums, had this board with a 8350 on a SingleStage cooler.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> In the CPU Support list provided by winginit above, i can se the following CPU's supported (beta) :
> 
> FX-4100(FD4100WMW4KGU),3.6GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> FX-4170(FD4170FRW4KGU),4.2GHz,4C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> FX-6100(FD6100WMW6KGU),3.3GHz,6C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> FX-8100(FD8100WMW8KGU),2.8GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> FX-8120(FD8120FRW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> FX-8120(FD8120WMW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> FX-8150(FD8150FRW8KGU),3.6GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 3027 GO Beta Support only
> 
> I also recall that user eagle101 @ XtremeSystems forums, had this board with a 8350 on a SingleStage cooler.


According to many users testing Crosshar IV motherbaords can run:
-All bulldozer
-All Vishera (including FX-9590) but the cpu temperature sensors don't work (you can use the socket temp though which is pretty accurate)


----------



## The Sandman

My







is that anyone wanting to run a Vishera 8350/9590 to go REAL big on a custom loop to keep these animals cool when OCing right from the get go, otherwise you'll be wishing you would have.
I've run both and can say from experience they are like nothing else when it comes to producing LOTS of heat at 4.8 to 5.0GHz and above. My current setup handles temps very well to give you an idea (see rig sig) and while you might get away with a little less it will probably leave you wishing you had more if you have higher summer ambients with no AC in the room.

Actually for a CPU and VRM WB only, the RX360 works great. I added a EX140 rad to make tube routing easier and did gain some benefits in temps. Even after adding a 7970 I still don't have any temp issues on the 9590 even at 5.2GHz to give you a better idea. My OC's are always 24 hr Prime95 stable, not just a few rounds of IBT AVX set to "Very High" lol.

In contrast to my 1090T running a 4222MHz OC with a 3211MHz NB ran great with only a RS360 (thinner rad) on my CHIV-F for over a year and a half.

So whatever it's worth, I just wanted to share this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Good 2 know. I will be running a single 360 short term for my 1100T, CF 6870 dual and MB setup. Will be bumping up 2 more 360s to keep everything chilly before upgrading to Vischera.









~Ceadder


----------



## nixes

So has anyone been able to upgrade to the fx 9590 then with no problem?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixes*
> 
> So has anyone been able to upgrade to the fx 9590 then with no problem?


One guy on polish forum managed to do that.
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2854911.html

But you have to turn off OCP in bios to prevent shutdowns.


----------



## nixes

Rather not burn out my mobo with a 225 starting TDP then, guess ill just get the FX-8150.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixes*
> 
> Rather not burn out my mobo with a 225 starting TDP then, guess ill just get the FX-8150.


This mobo can handle Ln2 overcloking where the load is way higher than 220W.

Also FX-8150 is just crap. Thuban is better than bulldozer. FX83xx is other story because of the improved IPC.
Also bulldozer is less stable than vishera on this board.


----------



## nixes

FX-8350 then, ill stick with staying in the 125 TDP range


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixes*
> 
> FX-8350 then, ill stick with staying in the 125 TDP range


Good luck then.

You may try the 8320E as it has some good overclocking potential.


----------



## The Sandman

Try to remember, Vishera is Vishera (8320 to 9590) it's just different binning.


----------



## nixes

Will do, will take the 8350 and ill just do a new water cooling system to go with it since i got a new gpu also


----------



## Rammingstone

anyone know where I might find a Koolance full cover waterblock for this board? Going to start my custom loop here soon and any advice on how to best get the 9590 working on the board? I am currently running a 1090T BE and the new bios says it is not meant for use with AM3 cpus so is there a certain order I need to do it to get her booted up?


----------



## Rammingstone

Just cut holes into the side of a mini fridge, got some tubing and coiled it up with both ends about 5ft long and about 25 ft of coil in the freezer compartment. Going with all stainless steel braided compression line inside the rig along with a frozen Q dual bay res. Using the D-Tek fusion V2 cpu waterblock and am currently running an xfx r 290 but will be getting 4 AMD radeon 390X cards with the swiftech Komodo VGA waterblocks installed on them. I figure chilled water cooling will be the only way to keep this cpu from blowing the mobo and thats why I am looking for the full cover mobo waterblock. Hoping to push this thing to 5.5 ghz on chilled water and I know the voltage running through this board will cause things to heat up rapidly.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammingstone*
> 
> anyone know where I might find a Koolance full cover waterblock for this board? Going to start my custom loop here soon and any advice on how to best get the 9590 working on the board? I am currently running a 1090T BE and the new bios says it is not meant for use with AM3 cpus so is there a certain order I need to do it to get her booted up?


Downgrade to non-beta bios for AM3 cpu's.

FX9590 requires Beta-Bios that has bulldozer support.But I wouldn't get that cpu in the first place. You are going to save ton of money by buying FX83xx cpu instead. If you really need high binning then go FX9370.

Last time I saw a full cover waterblock for CHIVF was something like over 1 year ago. IIRC koolance never did a waterblock for CHIVF but MIPS(not in business anymore) did.

Cannot speak for the CHIVE but I think it's probaly the same.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rammingstone*
> 
> anyone know where I might find a Koolance full cover waterblock for this board? Going to start my custom loop here soon and any advice on how to best get the 9590 working on the board? I am currently running a 1090T BE and the new bios says it is not meant for use with AM3 cpus so is there a certain order I need to do it to get her booted up?
> 
> 
> 
> Downgrade to non-beta bios for AM3 cpu's.
> 
> FX9590 requires Beta-Bios that has bulldozer support.But I wouldn't get that cpu in the first place. You are going to save ton of money by buying FX83xx cpu instead. If you really need high binning then go FX9370.
> 
> Last time I saw a full cover waterblock for CHIVF was something like over 1 year ago. IIRC koolance never did a waterblock for CHIVF but MIPS(not in business anymore) did.
> 
> *Cannot speak for the CHIVE but I think it's probaly the same.*
Click to expand...

It is. Although if you're paying attention on eBay, you can sometimes find blocks for CIVF. There was a guy here that got one off eBay I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It is. Although if you're paying attention on eBay, you can sometimes find blocks for CIVF. There was a guy here that got one off eBay I think.


I won't be getting a waterblock for this motherboard as it's not really worth it.
On passive cooling I barely get 70°C at top on NB.

Also CHVF is easier to ghetto watercool. Remove the red aluminium part,put a cooper pipe in there with some thermal-conductive glue, Done.It's just a concept but I already took cooling of the board apart so I see it as possible.
I wish it was so easy with CHIVF.


----------



## Ceadderman

70c?!?









That's well above the shutoff value of 60c. I would suggest doing the standoff modification. I did it for mine and my temps lowered to about 54c max temps but when I wanted to OC my 955, it went up to 59c before running any apps. That's why I went with the block.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 70c?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's well above the shutoff value of 60c. I would suggest doing the standoff modification. I did it for mine and my temps lowered to about 54c max temps but when I wanted to OC my 955, it went up to 59c before running any apps. That's why I went with the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


70°C is during the summer(30-35°C ambient) with cpu running at 100% load. Thuban @1.5V is a power hog so the VRM's are really heating up.
Normally I see temps around 50-60°C top with ~20°C ambient.


----------



## Ceadderman

Still, that isn't good at all.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> 70°C is during the summer(30-35°C ambient) with cpu running at 100% load. Thuban @1.5V is a power hog so the VRM's are really heating up.
> Normally I see temps around 50-60°C top with ~20°C ambient.


If you haven't already, try mounting an old case/original CPU HS fan directly onto/blowing directly onto the VRM HS.
Zip ties work wonders and It helps.

You could also add a fan behind the mobo tray as well.
I do this and both my CPU and mobo have WB's









And trust me, you ain't seen nothin yet when it comes to power hog CPU's.
My 8350 took 1.524v Vcore for 4822MHz


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> And trust me, you ain't seen nothin yet when it comes to power hog CPU's.
> My 8350 took 1.524v Vcore for 4822MHz


Well. I have been overclocking Pentium 4 630 on Phase Change so I already experienced how much power cpu can draw(instant VRM heatup).

But I don't plan to add any additional cooling. Temps are reasonable.


----------



## Seanay00

ok so ive finally got my 8350 under water on my crosshair IV extreme just for testing purposes and when i run intelburn test the multiplier drops from 23 to 17 and the volts drop by about 0.1v also. Any one know a fix for this?? i have all the power saving stuff turned off as well as the turbo but same thing. Im currently at 4.6ghz @ 55c so its not thermal throttling.


----------



## Davehillbo

Yep:

Download AMDMSRtweaker and create a .BAT file in windows startup with the following commands:

start D:\programs\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0

Obviously set the location to where you have downloaded the tweaker.

Had this problem with mine, got a 8320 @ 5Ghz, this solved the issue once and for all.

David.


----------



## Seanay00

ok cool yea ill try that. Im currently at 4.8ghz and its benching fine pretty sure i can get 5 ghz out of it im hitting about 57c @ 4.8 but i dont think my block is seated properly. Just a bit of fun on a saturday night really. lol


----------



## felix

Which bios version and what type of VRM cooling?


----------



## animanity

Hi
I have a Crosshair IV extreme
can i flash the bios without a cpu ?
please help me
thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Silly question.... Had an SMD part die/blow up on what's technically a backup board of mine. Would this particular piece having self-destructed itself affect overclocking capability, or is it better to contemplate getting it repaired first?



Figured I'd ask because with it just sitting around and there being an HWBot points competition thingy here on the forums it would be worth giving a whirl, if it isn't anything critical.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get it repaired first. Doesn't make sense to push it regardless of which lane it runs to. I have inspected my board and while it looks (3 lanes pointed towards SPDIF out connection, so it's likely Audio related), I would at least have it fixes and the rest of the surrounding units inspected. The board is old enough now where these things can cascade and make a simple issue a difficult one. No sense jeopardizin the rest of your parts.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rammingstone

Hell I have a problem, I recently upgraded my cpu from 1090T 6 core to the FX 9590 on the crosshair IV Extreme. Everything boots up fine and stable but once I check the core clocks its reading 4 Ghz instead of the factory clock of 4.7. I bumped the voltage once and overclocked the cpu manually in bios to reach 4.8 ghz stable and even that small of an OC made this thing VERY happy but after restarting I noticed it reads 4.0 again......hahaha is it just me or is this a common error? Not throttling I have the swiftech apogee block on it running a water chiller this thing idles at 15C I haven't been able to reach a stable 5.0 across all cores either it seems to want over 1.6v to achieve that frequency but I don't think my board will last long under those situations which is why I was looking around for the full cover block from EK but no luck. Is this a sensor error? Because it's still running lightning fast and what are your thoughts on pushing for 5.0 or even higher....I mean what kind of voltage is this thing capable of honestly?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammingstone*
> 
> Hell I have a problem, I recently upgraded my cpu from 1090T 6 core to the FX 9590 on the crosshair IV Extreme. Everything boots up fine and stable but once I check the core clocks its reading 4 Ghz instead of the factory clock of 4.7. I bumped the voltage once and overclocked the cpu manually in bios to reach 4.8 ghz stable and even that small of an OC made this thing VERY happy but after restarting I noticed it reads 4.0 again......hahaha is it just me or is this a common error? Not throttling I have the swiftech apogee block on it running a water chiller this thing idles at 15C I haven't been able to reach a stable 5.0 across all cores either it seems to want over 1.6v to achieve that frequency but I don't think my board will last long under those situations which is why I was looking around for the full cover block from EK but no luck. Is this a sensor error? Because it's still running lightning fast and what are your thoughts on pushing for 5.0 or even higher....I mean what kind of voltage is this thing capable of honestly?


I have to ask the obvious here, you did disable C&Q and all other power saving features right?

Depending on the batch number I'm hoping you have something at 1429PGS or later as the pre 1429's were not known to be very friendly voltage/OC wise.
I have a 1429 (9590 w/CPU VID of 1.475v) on a CHV-Z at 5117MHz that passes 20 runs max setting on IBT AVX and 24 hr stable with Prime95 Blend with 1.500v vcore in bios and 1.512v under load to give you an idea.
Not all chips will do this, many variables come into play


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The 95xx's DO NOT tolerate any excess voltage. I started with the CPU VID value in HWInfo64 (1.475v) and made very small increases to get to 5117. This took a couple months of running a 5017MHz which wasn't that hard to stabilize at 1.488v 24 hr P95 stable.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I do remember with your bios there will be limitations, search MsTweaker in this thread or perhaps another member currently on a CHIV with a 8350 could chime in.

I must also mention the fact that these DIGI II features on the Z are a big plus and I have no idea what your Extreme has in this area but it's well worth the time to research.

This should help answer about voltages


----------



## Rammingstone

Thanks for getting back to me! Yes I have all the power saver options disabled except for spread spectrum which I have no clue what that does anyways[ Just disabled it today ] ...But I think it's better to oc via the FSB however it is directly affecting my ram frequency and I have no way to unlink them that I can see so I am just bumping the cpu ratio. If I oc my ram at all forget it the system FREAKS OUT. I am stable and snappy at 4.8 ghz right now turbo core disabled but at 4900 I need to jump voltage SIGNIFICANTLY to even start stressing the cpu in prime and as soon as all workers start the screen freezes. I have load line calibration set to auto but for good reason the only 3 options are auto, 50% and FULL but the catch is I have no overvoltage protection settings. So I cant tell just where the limits of that calibration stops. My psu is an ultra X3 1600 modular bronze so I think it should handle the cpu alright? I also have some serious overclocking features I never even seen before and I have been overclocking since 2008. Like I said I am running my tubing through a mini fridge freezer so my cpu will drop back to around 20 degrees c when not under load so I know im not hitting any temp thresholds on the cpu but this thing is advertised for 5.0 turbo core I just find it hard to imagine that I cant run 5.0 across all cores stable. Should I just push the frequency until i cant get into windows then start bumping voltage for stability because this thing will boot into windows at all the way up to like 5.5 ghz but freezes either before or after prime. Im thinking of just making a glory run push it to 5.0 and just bump voltage until she is stable I just dont want to fry this thing searching for stability when in reality it is at it's limit and adding voltage is doing more harm than good you know?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhhh that trusty FSB overclock. It has been awhile but no I think that there is no way to separate them. I tried FSB on this board an unless I've downclocked the RAM it fails.









~Ceadder


----------



## eyazawa2456

ASUS CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA supports UEFI Or to do the supports ?


----------



## Ceadderman

No. It's BIOS.

CVF is UEFI.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammingstone*
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me! Yes I have all the power saver options disabled except for spread spectrum which I have no clue what that does anyways[ Just disabled it today ] ...But I think it's better to oc via the FSB however it is directly affecting my ram frequency and I have no way to unlink them that I can see so I am just bumping the cpu ratio. If I oc my ram at all forget it the system FREAKS OUT. I am stable and snappy at 4.8 ghz right now turbo core disabled but at 4900 I need to jump voltage SIGNIFICANTLY to even start stressing the cpu in prime and as soon as all workers start the screen freezes. I have load line calibration set to auto but for good reason the only 3 options are auto, 50% and FULL but the catch is I have no overvoltage protection settings. So I cant tell just where the limits of that calibration stops. My psu is an ultra X3 1600 modular bronze so I think it should handle the cpu alright? I also have some serious overclocking features I never even seen before and I have been overclocking since 2008. Like I said I am running my tubing through a mini fridge freezer so my cpu will drop back to around 20 degrees c when not under load so I know im not hitting any temp thresholds on the cpu but this thing is advertised for 5.0 turbo core I just find it hard to imagine that I cant run 5.0 across all cores stable. Should I just push the frequency until i cant get into windows then start bumping voltage for stability because this thing will boot into windows at all the way up to like 5.5 ghz but freezes either before or after prime. Im thinking of just making a glory run push it to 5.0 and just bump voltage until she is stable I just dont want to fry this thing searching for stability when in reality it is at it's limit and adding voltage is doing more harm than good you know?


Spread Spectrum can be disabled with no ill effects.
Mine is for both CPU and CPU/NB (not sure your Extreme has it for CPU/NB).

Please don't be offended as I never intend to belittle anyone okay.

DL HWInfo64 note the CPU VID and NB VID
I'm not 100% sure it will show your NB VID (which is actually the CPU/NB) but these are what AMD embeds in your CPU for stock voltage for Vcore and CPU/NB voltages. Mine are the top


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Also note you'll need to read the Maximum Header in HWInfo.

Use Offset Voltage Mode to set Vcore and CPU/NB voltage if you plan on using C&Q and match the VIDs from HWInfo as a starting point.
Manually enter as many values that you know into bios. We both know our mobos are the not the same but to give you a better idea of maybe some of the unknown values and what to do with them here is how my 24 hr P95 bios looked


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















This is how I did mine the first time to reach 5.0.
Start at 4.7 and change only the CPU Multiplier 1 bump at a time. When it fails add only one bump of Vcore and retest and repeat. These 95xxs are very sensitive and don't do worth a crap when you just throw voltage at them. As an example my chip passes 24 hrs P95 with only two bumps (2 x .00625v) of additional Vcore from the value shown in HWInfo . This where most loose stability. Not enough patients IMHO.

Freezing is usually a lack of Dram Voltage, or lack of CPU/NB Voltage. Sometimes a combination of the two. Remember your chip is already OC'd at stock (just higher binned 8350 etc) so don't be surprised if you need to add either voltage. Dram voltage you read as the manf spec is rated for Intel. It's not uncommon to use an additional .05v to .1v just for stock settings on the AMD platform.

You will need to manually enter LLC but only you can determine which level suits your needs by how it performs. Just not Auto or it can/will become an unwanted variable when OCing. Best to use it right at the start and use it to your advantage. LLC usually allows for a slightly lower Vcore as it over volts (sort of) under load. Simply watch you Vcore at load and gauge Vcore setting by wanted/needed voltage with LLC Enabled.

I can't say it enough, baby steps will get you there quicker


----------



## huhh

Been a long time since I've posted but I got a question. What ek serial watercooling bridge/link do I need to connect two gpus on the first and third pcie slots on my crosshair iv formula?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Been a long time since I've posted but I got a question. What ek serial watercooling bridge/link do I need to connect two gpus on the first and third pcie slots on my crosshair iv formula?


For 1st and 3rd PCIe slots(16x,16x), you will need a triple Serial/Parallel with blockoff plate for 2nd. Or if you're only running the 1st two slots(16x,8x) you would need Dual.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

Hey guys I have a problem and not sure what to do at this point. PC won't boot, doesn't even load bios.

I had win7 installed onto SSD with user folder on HDD. This has worked great for a few years now, but suddenly my HDD started failing. prices of SSDs keep going down so I figured I would just do a new win7 install on a new SSD. Got a 850 pro 256gb in the mail today. Got it installed, did a fresh install of win 7, installed drivers, etc. Spent hours downloading and installing windows updates. Windows updates are installing, Im already browsing with chrome, watching videos on youtube, played a few games, everything is running great. Windows finishes all updates, says no more updates available. Noticed win7 was not activated yet, so went ahead and did that, checked for updates again, it said there were a few more so I went ahead and told it to install them.

Im watching youtube while the updates are going in the background, suddenly get a BSOD, no idea what it said because it was gone in a flash.

So I try to restart, LED lights for CPU/DRAM/VGA/Boot all go solid red for about 2 seconds then turn off. CPU/NB/DDR/SB LEDs are all green.

nothing happens after that. it just sits there doing nothing! I don't know what to do now at this point. I tried putting in the old SSD/HDD again, same thing happens.

Ive currently not been using any OC for the past 6 months. RAM has been stable the whole time. Only issue Ive had is with that HDD failing over the past two weeks.

Give me some tips and advice guys!


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like your update failed. What does your POST sequence run up to? Watch those lights and keep your eyes focused on their POST leds'.

~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

ok so crazy story. I got frustrated and went to bed, then in the morning it loaded up fine. No idea *** happened.

So now I have the issue with the LAN driver giving me BSODs. I cannot find a good download for the correct drivers anywhere. Anyone have a good link I can use?


----------



## Ceadderman

I think scrubbing the drivers and going back to square one is your best beto bro. Usually, you're the guy I go to when having issues.









Seems like you got a bad update. Just stay away from Win 10 upgrade.









~Ceadder


----------



## adcantu

Thanks for the vote of confidence!

Well I intended to go to win 10, but after reading up more on it decided to stick with win 7 for now.

Problem with the drivers is, ASUS provides the intel drivers v11.7.32.0 which have had this BSOD problem since the board was released! The answer for most has been to using intel drivers v11.7.32.1003 but I cant find them anywhere now. Intel doesn't even have it on their site anymore, they have some new installer and it too installs v11.7.32.0.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummmmm ad bro, is this your Crosshair board having the problem?

We shouldn't have Intel drivers on these boards is why I ask. Of course I been down far too long for modding but iirc ASUS has a list of the respective drivers on their website. I just don't remember Intel drivers on an AMD board.









~Ceadder


----------



## cb750rob

Spitfire seems to have found a solution here:
https://communities.intel.com/thread/19443?start=15&tstart=0

May be worth a shot


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Spitfire seems to have found a solution here:
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/19443?start=15&tstart=0
> 
> May be worth a shot


Thats the solution I am looking for, problem is that ASUS updated the link, so it no longer has the same driver when you download from that link. The new one has the old bugged driver again. If you unzip that download now, the file structure is completely different and doesn't even have that intel folder anymore.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, if you're looking for LAN drivers they are Marvel, not Intel. Don't know how you would get Intel drivers on this board but if you go to the source (ASUS) you will find two Marvel LAN drivers there.

This is of course if you're using Win7 64bit. I didn't check the other options but am assuming they're the same.









~Ceadder


----------



## cb750rob

http://www.2shared.com/file/iB8zDgeN/Intel_LAN_V117321003.html

Don't know if it is right and I would run an av scan on it but unpacks to this in 64bit folder:


----------



## Xzow

I may need help.

The CPU & NB voltage mode option is completely missing for me, I can't change it from offset to manual
So I can't undervolt my CPU, and it's running at 50c idle @ 1.4v

Is there something I can do? I'm using an fx 8350 on this board


----------



## Peter386

Hello! I have a question for you guys, I Just purchased a new AMD FX-8370 CPU and an ASUS Radeon R9 390 for my PC witch are still coming in the mail. Will both the new CPU and Video Card work with the Crosshair IV Formula? I know I should have done more research before buying them, but I got excited and figured they'd work. I've read that the FX-8350 will unofficially work with the 3029 BIOS. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30386-CHIV-AM3-Support-Can-I-install-an-FX-8350-in-my-Crosshair-IV-Formula

My current rig with its Phenom II 1090T 3.7ghz and crossfired Radeon HD 5970s, all water cooled with 8gigs of ram, Can 'run' Fallout 4. BUT, the game has to be on minimum settings with shadows turned off and FPS unlocked in the .ini file, and ccc settings are all on performance. And the game is still extremely laggy and choppy. And at some points it freezes and requires a restart. This is with crossfire turned on/off and video cards OCed and not. So I figured it was time for an upgrade.

Question: Will the FX-8370 AND the R9 390 work in the CrossHair IV Formula, or do I need to get the Formula V (rather not)?

BIOS: 3029

Windows 7 64

8gigs Memory DDR3


----------



## Ceadderman

You will need to flash the BIOS for the CPU upgrade...

but yes both should work fine with CIVF.

R9 390 is backward compatible to whichever PCIe series you're running. Being that CIVF is 2.0 you should be fine. You won't get the best performance capable from it but you won't notice the difference from 3.0 to 2.0 IMHO since you'll be running the 8370 CPU. Now if you were running a 940 or lesser chip, then you would likely notice the bottleneck.

~Ceadder


----------



## Peter386

So I was digging deeper into the sbyss... And from the looks of it, on the AMD MoBo support and CPU support pages, ALSO the CPU-Upgrade.com pages...

(Crosshair IV Formula) BIOS 3029
CPU- Upgrade.com: (AM3) Supports up to FX-8150. http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/Crosshair_IV_Formula.html
CPU-Upgrade.com: (Chipset 890FX ) "Unofficialy" Supports up to FX-8350. http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-AMD_(chipsets)/890FX.html
AMD.com CPU Support: Supports up to FX-8150 "Beta Support Only" http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/HelpDesk_CPU/

Last AMD BIOS update came out in 2012 for the crosshair IV Formula.

So.. From what I can gather from this without personally testing it out yet, is that, the 890FX /CrossHair IV Formula can "unofficially" use the AM3+ Piledriver/Vishera FX-8350. Witch came out in 2012.
The FX-8370 Came out in 2014. And is just like the FX-8350.. only higher GHZ. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_FX_microprocessors

My conclusion... The Crosshair IV Formula will accept the FX-8370. AMD did not update there Support list for CPU/chipset sense 2012, and the FX-8370 came out after that date, but is basically the same as the FX-8350, witch is "unofficially supported".

Anyway... We Shall See! And once I Do.. I will post my findings on this Thread. mmmmmmm..K! thumb.gif

P.S. Please keep posting ideas and thoughts, you guys are a really good help!

-Peter.


----------



## drummer4261900

Can I use two R9 280X 3GB Double D on the Crosshiar IV Extreme Board?

Thanks!


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter386*
> 
> So I was digging deeper into the sbyss... And from the looks of it, on the AMD MoBo support and CPU support pages, ALSO the CPU-Upgrade.com pages...
> 
> (Crosshair IV Formula) BIOS 3029
> CPU- Upgrade.com: (AM3) Supports up to FX-8150. http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/Crosshair_IV_Formula.html
> CPU-Upgrade.com: (Chipset 890FX ) "Unofficialy" Supports up to FX-8350. http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-AMD_(chipsets)/890FX.html
> AMD.com CPU Support: Supports up to FX-8150 "Beta Support Only" http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> Last AMD BIOS update came out in 2012 for the crosshair IV Formula.
> 
> So.. From what I can gather from this without personally testing it out yet, is that, the 890FX /CrossHair IV Formula can "unofficially" use the AM3+ Piledriver/Vishera FX-8350. Witch came out in 2012.
> The FX-8370 Came out in 2014. And is just like the FX-8350.. only higher GHZ. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_FX_microprocessors
> 
> My conclusion... The Crosshair IV Formula will accept the FX-8370. AMD did not update there Support list for CPU/chipset sense 2012, and the FX-8370 came out after that date, but is basically the same as the FX-8350, witch is "unofficially supported".
> 
> Anyway... We Shall See! And once I Do.. I will post my findings on this Thread. mmmmmmm..K! thumb.gif
> 
> P.S. Please keep posting ideas and thoughts, you guys are a really good help!
> 
> -Peter.


How did you get on with your upgrade?


----------



## Peter386

Hi, everything is going good!

Here is another thread I started on the Issue if you want to get the details, Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580415/will-they-work-on-the-crosshair-iv-formula


----------



## Screener

Hey guys.

I have a Crosshair iv Formula with a 1090T I picked up cheap.

Runs nice but when stress testing a mild overclock the numbers slowly start to go down after a few minutes, suggesting throttling.

I have used more modern boards and disabled APM before but this board doesnt seem to have such a feature.

My temps are lowish around the low 50's and it still does it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screener*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a Crosshair iv Formula with a 1090T I picked up cheap.
> 
> Runs nice but when stress testing a mild overclock the numbers slowly start to go down after a few minutes, suggesting throttling.
> 
> I have used more modern boards and disabled APM before but this board doesnt seem to have such a feature.
> 
> My temps are lowish around the low 50's and it still does it.
> 
> Any ideas?


Can you post the specs of this system and your clock speed?

And what are you stressing with?

W/O this info it's premature to speculate.









~Ceadder


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Wondering if anyone has a dead CIV Formula around? I've got a working one that's missing the MOSFET/NB/SB heatsinks and have been looking for a replacement cooler. Or an aftermarket solution? Taking suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Wondering if anyone has a dead CIV Formula around? I've got a working one that's missing the MOSFET/NB/SB heatsinks and have been looking for a replacement cooler. Or an aftermarket solution? Taking suggestions. Thanks!


Do you need the stock heatsink?









~Ceadder


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Do you need the stock heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I do need a stock heatsink! I've lost mine :/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Do you need the stock heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do need a stock heatsink! I've lost mine :/
Click to expand...

Do you have the standoffs or no?









I have a stock cooler lying around and if I remember correctly, I used the screws that came with it to mount my EK cooling solution,









Which means I have even done the standoff mod if you don't have them.









PM me your info and I will find out how much to ship.









~Ceadder


----------



## hc77

Hello,as i can see there is still alot of fans of amazing crosshair 4 formula here,trully great thread in oc forum i must admit,with very educated community...
Ok,i have few questions/suggestions...time is come to upgarde my Crosshair formula 4,to its maximum potential,and btw i have CPU AMD 955 BE currently,its last in line to upgrade.
Firstly i need to put some more DDR3,currently its F3-12800CL9D (2X4GB KIT),i readed that 2x8 gb is supported for dual channel,and i wanted to go 2x8 GB kit so i need recommendation from your experrience for the best one i can put in (manufacturer,latencies,mhz speed).Secondly is graphic card (gtx260gs currently inside),i thought about gtx680,or gtx 770,your oppinion about it,and maybe you have some better suggestion from your experrience in same graphic category.
And third thing of course ssd,which works best with Crosshair F4,also when all those 3 things are upgraded i will change processor so also your oppinion on best and most stable one i can put in,my bios is 2101 currently.
I would really appreciate some good recommendations for my old/new rig,from you guys,every cooment is very valuable to me,thx in advance...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc77*
> 
> Hello,as i can see there is still alot of fans of amazing crosshair 4 formula here,trully great thread in oc forum i must admit,with very educated community...
> Ok,i have few questions/suggestions...time is come to upgarde my Crosshair formula 4,to its maximum potential,and btw i have CPU AMD 955 BE currently,its last in line to upgrade.
> Firstly i need to put some more DDR3,currently its F3-12800CL9D (2X4GB KIT),i readed that 2x8 gb is supported for dual channel,and i wanted to go 2x8 GB kit so i need recommendation from your experrience for the best one i can put in (manufacturer,latencies,mhz speed).Secondly is graphic card (gtx260gs currently inside),i thought about gtx680,or gtx 770,your oppinion about it,and maybe you have some better suggestion from your experrience in same graphic category.
> And third thing of course ssd,which works best with Crosshair F4,also when all those 3 things are upgraded i will change processor so also your oppinion on best and most stable one i can put in,my bios is 2101 currently.
> I would really appreciate some good recommendations for my old/new rig,from you guys,every cooment is very valuable to me,thx in advance...


I have a pair of Corsair Dominator 8GB sticks on mine. You will have to use the Go! Button to get them to work but they're nice and fill out the maximum of the board quite nicely.

Mine are the 1600 series from a couple years back.

But if you only have funds for one upgrade I would recommend getting the FX 83** cpu and forget the RAM for now. You'd see better dividends replacing the 955BE with an 8 core than you would if you bump RAM to maximum. 8GB should more than suffice for whatever you run on your system. Whether Gaming, Folding or whatever.









FX chips are fairly cheap and much cheaper than Thuban, which is what I'm running atm. I only wish they were cheaper when I upgraded to 1100T.









You would do better also moving over to a reasonably priced R9 2** series GPU also or even a R9 3** card. The reason is that Formula IV is an AMD board due to the chipset. Yes you can run Green on them and people do, but from what I've seen the chipset can be quite finicky with GeForce cards. Although I've never run one on my board. So this is second hand understanding.

So to recap, upgrade CPU and GPU forget the RAM. Shouldn't have much of a bottleneck with a newer GPU on the newer CPU since AMD has yet to launch their latest fab and an FX cpu is fine for running their latest GPU iterations.









~Ceadder


----------



## hc77

Thx for the answer mate,i trully appreciate it,i think i will need to skip cpufor now as im tight with a budget,as it costs arround 200$ here in my country,and i will add 4x2 ddr as i have 1 kit of gskill ripjaw on 1600 already,so as you said no problem with 16gb running on 1600,its cheap upgrade of 60$.As for the graphic card i was considering atir9 cards as well but im fan of nvidia s i had it through the years,never owned ati,so i will think about it,also considerring ati is relatively hot and likes to drain some more power comprring to nvidia same range.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc77*
> 
> Thx for the answer mate,i trully appreciate it,i think i will need to skip cpufor now as im tight with a budget,as it costs arround 200$ here in my country,and i will add 4x2 ddr as i have 1 kit of gskill ripjaw on 1600 already,so as you said no problem with 16gb running on 1600,its cheap upgrade of 60$.As for the graphic card i was considering atir9 cards as well but im fan of nvidia s i had it through the years,never owned ati,so i will think about it,also considerring ati is relatively hot and likes to drain some more power comprring to nvidia same range.


Could you post your current specs? Am on my phone so sigs don't show up on it while am away from my laptop.

Gimme all your specs and I will try to help you upgrade reasonably w/o your having to fully populate your RAM slots. I had a 4x2 kit when I first started out on my Formula and over clocking is much easier when you only populate 2 of the 4 slots.









~Ceadder


----------



## hc77

Here it is,i just bought 2x4 gb kit of gskill ripjaw f3-12800 cl9d at 9-9-9-24 as first part of upgarde and graphic is on the way.As i dont plan to take cpu atm,but im considerring it in few months,overcolock is what i will go,so i will post my specifications so some recommendation i would appreacita to make a stable oc of my rig,eiteher in bios/motherboard or with tools like tutbo v i got with my mobo.
MBO ASUS CROSSHAIR FORMULA 4/bios v 2101
CPU PHENOM 955 BE C2
CPU COOLER ZALMAN CNPS 9700
RAM GSKILL RIPJAV X 4X4 GB F3-12800 CL9D
GRAPHIC GTX 260 GS (it will be changed for much better)
PSU XFX 850 GOLD
HDD 1TB SAMSUNG HD 103SJ (samsung 850 ssd is on the way)

So i would like to OC it at best recommended OC settings,stable one of course,thx in advance.


----------



## Ceadderman

You probably shoulda got a 2x8 kit if you're looking to Overlook and be stable. So if you don't yet have that kit,I would return them and pick one up instead. 2 lanes are stable and 4 is not. Especially with that 955 BE.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Picked up a formula from another forum along w/ a quad and some ram. NB and sb were at 50 and 40 respectively. I removed the crusty yellow cake on the heatsinks but I couldn't remove it from the chips as its was too hard. I tired some cleaner and alcohol with no luck. Left it as is and added new pads for both chips and the vrm. Temps dropped a good 10c on the chips







.


----------



## Ceadderman

That stuff was solid on my BNIB board. I carved arond the chip and peeled it off so I could use the rest of that TIM as a form on the Heatsink.



Sorry bout the Potato pic but it's all I have of the Heatsink that is being shipped out soon.

It's a fairly straight forward job however. I think their TIM pads were some kind of wax tbh.









But I had applied a small dot of G751 to both heatsinks and remounted them to the board. And mine dropped same but better on NB due to the standoff modification I did for the NB standoffs









~Ceadder


----------



## Moparman

I have one of these boards in great condition it has a brand new B97 quad on it I might have to pull it out and try it sometime lol.


----------



## wermad

I got a 965 be with some ram included in this bundle. It's for my second system mainly for the family.



Thinking of getting it a Phanteks dual red tower cooler....









My side/rig still wip:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hc77

Just bought 2x8 gb gskill ripjaw 1600 mhz ram 10-10-10-24,so again if someone can recommend good stabile OC ,with my crosshair formula 4,and Phenom 955 BE ,thx in advance...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc77*
> 
> Just bought 2x8 gb gskill ripjaw 1600 mhz ram 10-10-10-24,so again if someone can recommend good stabile OC ,with my crosshair formula 4,and Phenom 955 BE ,thx in advance...


Okay, just to get you sorted out... I don't recommend going off another person's clocks. You're more likely to fail than succeed.

But fear not, there are ways to get around that.

One thing about these boards is you have the OC button feature. What I suggest doing to start with is going into your BIOS and familiarizing yourself with the settings. Make sure to record it all on paper, so you can refer to the difference when you use the onboard OC feature. This way you can visually see the difference of Base to mild OC. The changes are what you're wanting to note in particular.

Also keep in mind when you're ready to fiddle with your settings that your RAM speed will increase by default(manual settings) so you will have to record that in order to roll it back to stock speed. The only way you wouldn't have to is if you were to run RAM that is above 1600 series or you would have to dial it back mildly to keep your clock stable. It's been awhile since I posted my results here so it'll take some time to find the OC, I put on my 955 BE C2 but it's in this thread. Also posted it to the 4.0 club but that too is a pretty deep thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## hc77

Thx on quick answers and tips mate i really appreciate your effort,yea will do some testings thats for sure,but if u did some OC qith same processor in past,could come in handy to see your stats and settings in bios for it...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc77*
> 
> Just bought 2x8 gb gskill ripjaw 1600 mhz ram 10-10-10-24,so again if someone can recommend good stabile OC ,with my crosshair formula 4,and Phenom 955 BE ,thx in advance...


Cman is on it









Here is a real good place to start http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide.
Has a ton of info within.

Just for idea of what others have done (reference only) you can always check on the OP in the "Formula Owners List".

It's always good to read this too as it will help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Bentendo

Recently purchased the FX 8350 for the CHIV. I currently do not have the time to conduct prime95 yet but i was able to get it to run on Bios version 3029 with Windows 7 Pro. Everything seems to work perfectly fine. In the bios I disable AMD turbo function and Cool and Quiet. I left pretty much everything on default. Note: I am not planning on overclocking since I just wanted to try this out and use it for rendering.

Some Problems I did encounter:
-Every time I load pages on a web browser I would have to refresh it a couple of times to get it to load. This happens 25% of the time when I am web browsing.
- I recently received a blue screen crash, although I did not have the time to get a picture of the blue screen, I will try to next time if it does happen again.

I am not familiar with overclocking specs and what voltages are considered safe or borderline. Please give me some advice and if you need more info I can grabbed it while the system is still functioning.



Cooler Master Haf 932 Advanced
FX 8350 Vishera 4.00 MHz
Crosshair IV Formula
Corsair XMS3 4x4GB(1333)
XFX HD 5770
120GB OCZ Vertex 3
Cooler Master V10 cpu cooler


----------



## wermad

-try a different browser. make sure you don't have any unwanted software (run your anti-virus). I usually use Chrome but i have Opera as backup.

-One bsod, it doesn't say much unless its happening frequently. Google "turn off windows bsod auto restart". This will keep your bsod on and you can find the bsod code if it happens again. Since you said your cpu is stock, try your ram at stock, and make sure you're on the latest bios version or try prior recent version:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> -try a different browser. make sure you don't have any unwanted software (run your anti-virus). I usually use Chrome but i have Opera as backup.
> 
> -One bsod, it doesn't say much unless its happening frequently. Google "turn off windows bsod auto restart". This will keep your bsod on and you can find the bsod code if it happens again. Since you said your cpu is stock, try your ram at stock, and make sure you're on the latest bios version or try prior recent version:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/


Dang, werm beat me to it.









So yeah, what he said.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bentendo

Thanks for the advice. I did notice on some thread that i should have done a fresh install, which I finally did on my SSD. After doing so I was able to install all motherboard drivers from the disc the motherboard came with, but then I tried to install my gpu driver for my xfx 5770 and it repeatedly gave me BSOD twice(What I saw it stated was MEM MANAGEMENT. I ran windows diag. test and also memtest86 and took a picture of that as well. I also use chrome as my web browser. I was thinking about downgrading to bios 3027, i have seen on many forums the 8350 ran stable so far, but then again 3029 is the latest Bios. Now the problem seems to be the Rams, but i do not understand because when I had my phenom 955 on the crosshair the rams were perfectly fine without any BSOD or any problems. Is it possible me putting the 8350 damaging the rams? And if it is the rams that are causing the problem is there any way to tell which ones are damaged (try to boot one by one and then run memtest86?). Also I typically do not run any anit-virus programs since I never had any problems with none of my program installation. I am very cautious about every program I install on my desktop.

What I have tried so far.
- Memtest86 with all 4 rams installed
- Windows Diag. Test with all 4 rams installed
- Installed firefox instead of chrome(no web browsing problems so far.)
- Fresh OS install on SSD (windows 7 Pro), but I also still have my old windows 7 Pro on my other hard drive

This is my ram spec on CPU-Z(not sure how accurate or if this really helps)


bios settings









So any new suggestions with this new information?

By the way I appreciate the great responses, this is helping me troubleshoot issues much faster than researching it on my own, your knowledge is indeed gold.


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi Guys, can you post your CPU-NB / HT speed and voltages with Vishera on CHIVF?

I have problems booting when running them any faster than 2300Mhz

cheers

regards
Dyno


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentendo*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I did notice on some thread that i should have done a fresh install, which I finally did on my SSD. After doing so I was able to install all motherboard drivers from the disc the motherboard came with, but then I tried to install my gpu driver for my xfx 5770 and it repeatedly gave me BSOD twice(What I saw it stated was MEM MANAGEMENT. I ran windows diag. test and also memtest86 and took a picture of that as well. I also use chrome as my web browser. I was thinking about downgrading to bios 3027, i have seen on many forums the 8350 ran stable so far, but then again 3029 is the latest Bios. Now the problem seems to be the Rams, but i do not understand because when I had my phenom 955 on the crosshair the rams were perfectly fine without any BSOD or any problems. Is it possible me putting the 8350 damaging the rams? And if it is the rams that are causing the problem is there any way to tell which ones are damaged (try to boot one by one and then run memtest86?). Also I typically do not run any anit-virus programs since I never had any problems with none of my program installation. I am very cautious about every program I install on my desktop.
> 
> What I have tried so far.
> - Memtest86 with all 4 rams installed
> - Windows Diag. Test with all 4 rams installed
> - Installed firefox instead of chrome(no web browsing problems so far.)
> - Fresh OS install on SSD (windows 7 Pro), but I also still have my old windows 7 Pro on my other hard drive
> 
> This is my ram spec on CPU-Z(not sure how accurate or if this really helps)
> 
> 
> bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any new suggestions with this new information?
> 
> By the way I appreciate the great responses, this is helping me troubleshoot issues much faster than researching it on my own, your knowledge is indeed gold.


What's your out of the box RAM spec? Are you running 1333 or are you running 1600? Something bigger?

I would suggest Googling the code(s) from your Blue Screen. That should tell you what failed and caused the BSoD.









Also, I suggest that you fill out your Build specs in your sig, to alleviate any followup questions in the future from just about everyone here besides the Smart phone lurkers. I generally use mine when I can't get in using my laptop. And Mobile site doesn't show sigs unfortunately.









Oh, also you may have to re-install the drivers for the MB. If you didn't start out with the Chipset drivers first, it can cause BSoDs'. So knowing the order of your drivers would help diagnose(or not) the issues you're having.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bentendo

The weird thing is, the Rams clock has never been changed and when I did a fresh install on my OCZ SSD and tried to install the MB drivers with the CD that came with Motherboard, it would not install properly. I kind of gave up and RMA the CPU and got a replacement. I now have the new cpu but I'm afraid to give it a try again, it is either I sell it or try to get it to work with my CHIV or buy a motherboard that is compatible with the 8350.


----------



## wermad

Finally, got my new cooler. Wanted the red one but no longer on sale. Found this beauty on ebay for ~$60. Thought about the 3rd fan but it may interfere with the corsair af120 and it seems the retail fans are actually faster then these stock ones.


----------



## Tokkan

Long time since I last posted here about my computer but here it goes:
Decided to do my pre-summer cleaning yesterday, ever since I've been having nothing but trouble.
Changed the AIO that is cooling the r9 290 from the front to the rear of my case and changed some of the fans on the case for new ones not so noisy.
Cleaned the CPU and re-pasted it and got everything back together, turned on the computer and DRAM led lit up.
Re-seated them and switched them arround and it continued. Used the GO button and it posted. Kept Bsoding on Windows 10, defaulted to stock everything and it kept BSODing. Was on my way to start memtest on the sticks and the Bios went bad.
Managed to recover the Bios with a USB flash drive using the Bios on the DVD, thankfully I kept it because it wouldn't acept recovering from the ones provided on the website.
After that it started doing the same thing with Windows so I simply removed two sticks of RAM. Left 1st and 2nd slot occupied.

Today I concluded this, tomorrow I will re-seat the CPU and start testing the RAM sticks one by one with memtest and after that will start testing the slots and after that will test dual channel capability.
All of this will be done with memtest86 but I'm open to any insight.

Wanted this to atleast last to the end of the year cause I want to see what AMD will release. Else I'll just have to go with 2011 from Intel cause I need atleast 8GB of RAM and not feeling the vibe to buy a set of RAM in order to upgrade in a few months to DDR4.


----------



## Draztik

Hello, first I'd like to say that this thread is an invaluable resource for these old boards. I bought my CHIVF when they were first released back in 2010 I believe. Well six years later and It's still going strong but the time has come to upgrade. I was actually going to start a brand new build until I read that the CHIVF unofficially supports AM3+ cpu's. I've read multiple cases where folks had success installing AMD FX-8350 and AMD FX-8370 on their CHIVF running bios 3029. I also read that some had success installing the AMD FX-9590 on the CHIVE. It would cost me significantly less to upgrade my existing rig than starting a brand new build, so I was looking for some advice. An AMD FX-8350 or FX-8370 isn't a big enough jump in performance for me to justify the cost of the upgrade, but an AMD FX-9590 would be perfect. My question is since the FX-8350 and FX-8370 work on the CHIVF would the FX-9590 work? I don't see why it wouldn't I'm assuming they are similar enough that it would considering people got it to work on the CHIVE. Right now I am running a 1090t with 8gb Mushkin ddr3 1600. Here's the parts I'm thinking of getting.

AMD FX-9590
Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1866

Am I out of my mind? Should I ditch the idea of upgrading this old board? Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draztik*
> 
> *AMD FX-9590
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1866*
> 
> Am I out of my mind? Should I ditch the idea of upgrading this old board? Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


Nope you're not out of your mind.

But if you're going to cool that 4700Ghz CPU you will want something a bit better for cooling, like a custom loop. Corsair Hydro is decent but it's just meh for cooling an OC'ed chip. Don't get me wrong, my h50 did pretty well cooling my 955 BE when I was on it but I couldn't bump it above 4ghz and keep it there 24/7. My custom loop could keep my 1100t above 4Ghz without cracking a sweat.









If I were you and you're saving for a loop, then I would keep the 1090t and go with the Corsair until you can build a loop. Save some of that money and get one or the other (CPU/Corsair Hydro) not both.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draztik*
> 
> Hello, first I'd like to say that this thread is an invaluable resource for these old boards. I bought my CHIVF when they were first released back in 2010 I believe. Well six years later and It's still going strong but the time has come to upgrade. I was actually going to start a brand new build until I read that the CHIVF unofficially supports AM3+ cpu's. I've read multiple cases where folks had success installing AMD FX-8350 and AMD FX-8370 on their CHIVF running bios 3029. I also read that some had success installing the AMD FX-9590 on the CHIVE. It would cost me significantly less to upgrade my existing rig than starting a brand new build, so I was looking for some advice. An AMD FX-8350 or FX-8370 isn't a big enough jump in performance for me to justify the cost of the upgrade, but an AMD FX-9590 would be perfect. My question is since the FX-8350 and FX-8370 work on the CHIVF would the FX-9590 work? I don't see why it wouldn't I'm assuming they are similar enough that it would considering people got it to work on the CHIVE. Right now I am running a 1090t with 8gb Mushkin ddr3 1600. Here's the parts I'm thinking of getting.
> 
> AMD FX-9590
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1866
> 
> Am I out of my mind? Should I ditch the idea of upgrading this old board? Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


More so than not lately, the 8370 has been OCing pretty nicely.
I run a 9590 (see rig sig) and from my experience can say the H100i isn't going to keep you happy.


----------



## Draztik

Thanks for the quick replies fellas. How much is a custom loop going to cost me? I don't mind spending some $ but I just want the performance gains to justify the cost. Also is there a closed loop system that anyone can recommend that is ready to go out of the box instead of building a custom one?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draztik*
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies fellas. How much is a custom loop going to cost me? I don't mind spending some $ but I just want the performance gains to justify the cost. Also is there a closed loop system that anyone can recommend that is ready to go out of the box instead of building a custom one?


You can build a CPU loop for about $300 or less depending on where you source your parts or don't limit yourself on quality.

I would recommend the EK Predator but seeing as this is an AMD build, those aren't yet available with AMD blocks unless you spent the extra money on an AMD block at the same time of purchase. Those are pretty decent but they've been having issues that they've been dealing with. Once those issues have been solved it's not a bad AIO kit to go with. $249 for the Predator 360 and $189 for the 240 version.

But again, if you're handy with plumbing, you can pretty much cobble a custom loop for about the same amount.

You would need

CPU block
Radiator
Fans
Reservoir
Pump and top
Fittings and tubing.

You can get many of the parts here or on eBay for a reasonable amount if you're not too worried about used parts.









~Ceadder


----------



## Draztik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can build a CPU loop for about $300 or less depending on where you source your parts or don't limit yourself on quality.
> 
> I would recommend the EK Predator but seeing as this is an AMD build, those aren't yet available with AMD blocks unless you spent the extra money on an AMD block at the same time of purchase. Those are pretty decent but they've been having issues that they've been dealing with. Once those issues have been solved it's not a bad AIO kit to go with. $249 for the Predator 360 and $189 for the 240 version.
> 
> But again, if you're handy with plumbing, you can pretty much cobble a custom loop for about the same amount.
> 
> You would need
> 
> CPU block
> Radiator
> Fans
> Reservoir
> Pump and top
> Fittings and tubing.
> 
> You can get many of the parts here or on eBay for a reasonable amount if you're not too worried about used parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks alot for the help and info, I'm going to do some research and get this figured out, thank you again.


----------



## Bentendo

I have been trying this also and seen many threads of people obtaining stability with the CHIV along with the AM3+ cpus. I recently bought the 8350 vishera a month ago hopefully my experience helps. So first thing I did was installed the current bios with my Phenom 955 cpu on the board( worked perfectly fine). Then I parted out my computer and physically installed the 8350 on the Motherboard. The computer posted up but I tried running my old windows ( which I probably should of done a clean swipe) but the computer just completely reboots itself and when I do get into my old windows I get blue Screens as stated in the earlier posts. Then I tried a clean OS install on my SSD and it pretty much did the same thing. Note( I am using bios 3029). I think I want to switch to 3027 and give it another try, I RMA the CPU and got a new one and do not have the time to test this theory. I think in a couple of days I will try this. (it takes a while since the board cutout for the CPU does not align with motherboard so I literally have to take out everything). If an 8350 work, I assume the 9590 should work the same since its the same architecture.

- Downgrade bios to Version 3027
- Install 8350 Vishera
- install fresh OS windows 7 ultimate


----------



## 033Y5

hi everyone
how do i stop the cpu freq dropping when overclocking an fx 4100 with multi only on the formula ?

i am sure i read somewhere in this thread to use some software but cant find the info, i know its not temp related and it does not happen if i overclock using fsb


----------



## Draztik

Thanks for the advice Bentendo I hope you get it going. I'm going with the EK-XLC Predator 360. I figure if this upgrade doesn't work out I can always use it in another build. worst comes to worst I get another MB and start a new build.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi everyone
> how do i stop the cpu freq dropping when overclocking an fx 4100 with multi only on the formula ?
> 
> i am sure i read somewhere in this thread to use some software but cant find the info, i know its not temp related and it does not happen if i overclock using fsb


Have you turned off all your power saving features? They won't work with FX chips and I suspect that you've left one or more of them on.









~Ceadder


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have you turned off all your power saving features? They won't work with FX chips and I suspect that you've left one or more of them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


thanks for replying Ceadderman
i think i did turn off all power saving ( its the first thing i do on any amd board before clocking ) but will check tomorrow when i get back on the bench rig and let you know


----------



## Draztik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentendo*
> 
> I have been trying this also and seen many threads of people obtaining stability with the CHIV along with the AM3+ cpus. I recently bought the 8350 vishera a month ago hopefully my experience helps. So first thing I did was installed the current bios with my Phenom 955 cpu on the board( worked perfectly fine). Then I parted out my computer and physically installed the 8350 on the Motherboard. The computer posted up but I tried running my old windows ( which I probably should of done a clean swipe) but the computer just completely reboots itself and when I do get into my old windows I get blue Screens as stated in the earlier posts. Then I tried a clean OS install on my SSD and it pretty much did the same thing. Note( I am using bios 3029). I think I want to switch to 3027 and give it another try, I RMA the CPU and got a new one and do not have the time to test this theory. I think in a couple of days I will try this. (it takes a while since the board cutout for the CPU does not align with motherboard so I literally have to take out everything). If an 8350 work, I assume the 9590 should work the same since its the same architecture.
> 
> - Downgrade bios to Version 3027
> - Install 8350 Vishera
> - install fresh OS windows 7 ultimate


What power supply are you running?


----------



## Bentendo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draztik*
> 
> What power supply are you running?


sorry I didn't make the build yet in the website it's a 1000w cooler master silent pro


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have you turned off all your power saving features? They won't work with FX chips and I suspect that you've left one or more of them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i checked and power saving features are off and it still drops to the 16.5 multi

bios settings below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









EDIT: found a temp fix for the downclocking

in bios enable turbo and set to desired multi and then when in windows load amd overdrive and disable turbo

more info in spoiler thanks to a post i found by @FlanK3r


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284107-FX-8350-Processor-works-in-the-CROSSHAIR-IV-EXTREME-Bios-Ver-3027
http://translate.google.cz/translate?sl=cs&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=cs&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fpctuning.tyden.cz%2Fhardware%2Fzakladni-desky%2F22799-vyzkouseno-amd-fx-na-starsi-cipove-sade-jede-to%3Fstart%3D6


----------



## Bentendo

Nevermind I did do a SigRig, I just forgot to add it into the signature.


----------



## Bentendo

So.... I tried once more with the new CPU that was replaced from the RMA(FX 8350). This time though I went to Bios 3027 and installed a fresh OS on my OCZ vertex 3 (Win 7 Pro). I thought everything was fine, I was able to turn off all power saving features from the bios menu, left everything else on default, able to install all the motherboard drivers but did not install EPU or Turbo unlocker since I read somewhere the FX chips do not have that functionality with this board. I had the same problems as before, frequent web crashes from all browsers, chrome, firefox, and internet explorer. I tried increasing the voltages for NB and Ram Voltage, but the same persisted. I had at least one BSOD each day, Bad pool header, mem management. I also tried to update to bios 3029 and the same symptoms persisted.I should of tried to use 2 sticks instead of 4( this could of been the issue). I suspect it could be my 4 ram sticks because I have searched around and it definitely put more stress on the CPU mem controller and also my PSU may be outdated for these chips since my PSU model is considered discontinued. For now, i will stick with my very stable phenom 955 Deneb and probably use the FX 8350 for a mini build. Really wanted to try intel though errrrrrr AMD....


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentendo*
> 
> So.... I tried once more with the new CPU that was replaced from the RMA(FX 8350). This time though I went to Bios 3027 and installed a fresh OS on my OCZ vertex 3 (Win 7 Pro). I thought everything was fine, I was able to turn off all power saving features from the bios menu, left everything else on default, able to install all the motherboard drivers but did not install EPU or Turbo unlocker since I read somewhere the FX chips do not have that functionality with this board. I had the same problems as before, frequent web crashes from all browsers, chrome, firefox, and internet explorer. I tried increasing the voltages for NB and Ram Voltage, but the same persisted. I had at least one BSOD each day, Bad pool header, mem management. I also tried to update to bios 3029 and the same symptoms persisted.I should of tried to use 2 sticks instead of 4( this could of been the issue). I suspect it could be my 4 ram sticks because I have searched around and it definitely put more stress on the CPU mem controller and also my PSU may be outdated for these chips since my PSU model is considered discontinued. For now, i will stick with my very stable phenom 955 Deneb and probably use the FX 8350 for a mini build. Really wanted to try intel though errrrrrr AMD....


is this at stock or overclocked?


----------



## Bentendo

Just stock no overclocking


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentendo*
> 
> Just stock no overclocking


Sunds like your issue was in the BIOS itself. Not the first time I have heard of ASUSTek throwing up a bad BIOS in the updater.









~Ceadder


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentendo*
> 
> Just stock no overclocking


can you post your screenshots of your bios for us ?

do you have on-chip and onboard sata enabled ?
i found issues with having both turned on and had to disable onboard sata because if i let both on i had about a 25% load even when idle, only ever noticed this with my fx 8350 and didnt notice it with my phenom ii 965,
an easy way to check is to open task manager and check system idle process is at 99 and then cpu load at the bottom of task manager said 25% load, i think it has something to do with a irq confilct, or try DPC Latency Checker


----------



## 033Y5

hi
anyone know what thermal pads to use for the ek block on the iv formula


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi
> anyone know what thermal pads to use for the ek block on the iv formula


Man, ek took down the manual and though I found it...:

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/31404830/installation-and-mounting-manual-for-ek-fb-asus-ekwb

...it doesn't say unfortunately. From the color, it could be 1.0 or 1.5mm. Best bet is to wait for someone who has one and/or hit up ek support if they have anything in their archives. My guess, its probably 1.0 from memory (almost six years ago). If you're gonna buy pad, I'd recommend get some inexpensive stuff off ebay for a few notes from chinese sellers. Might as well get 1.0 and 1.5 mil (and get some 0.5 for the heck of it since its cheap). Honestly, I don't feel the vrm's need expensive fujipoly on an older mb. The NB is the potential heat-monster and the block uses tim while the stock one you can get away using 0.5 pad (what I did).

Good luck sir


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentendo*
> 
> So.... I tried once more with the new CPU that was replaced from the RMA(FX 8350). This time though I went to Bios 3027 and installed a fresh OS on my OCZ vertex 3 (Win 7 Pro). I thought everything was fine, I was able to turn off all power saving features from the bios menu, left everything else on default, able to install all the motherboard drivers but did not install EPU or Turbo unlocker since I read somewhere the FX chips do not have that functionality with this board. I had the same problems as before, frequent web crashes from all browsers, chrome, firefox, and internet explorer. I tried increasing the voltages for NB and Ram Voltage, but the same persisted. I had at least one BSOD each day, Bad pool header, mem management. I also tried to update to bios 3029 and the same symptoms persisted.I should of tried to use 2 sticks instead of 4( this could of been the issue). I suspect it could be my 4 ram sticks because I have searched around and it definitely put more stress on the CPU mem controller and also my PSU may be outdated for these chips since my PSU model is considered discontinued. For now, i will stick with my very stable phenom 955 Deneb and probably use the FX 8350 for a mini build. Really wanted to try intel though errrrrrr AMD....


you tried setting memory timings manually??

Hope this helps!

Dyno


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi
> anyone know what thermal pads to use for the ek block on the iv formula


0.5mm, 16mm x100mm you'll want two of these and trim to suit.
EK also recommends a non conductive TIM.
Arctic MX-4 is what I used.


----------



## Bentendo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> you tried setting memory timings manually??
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Dyno


Unfortunately I have tried that also( I manually set the timing to the default standard), did you manage to get the cpu working with the formula IV board? or is your board the extreme version? if so can you possibly screen shot all of your bios settings that you have, that would be greatly appreciated and I would try that in a couple of weeks to see if it works out.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Man, ek took down the manual and though I found it...:
> 
> https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/31404830/installation-and-mounting-manual-for-ek-fb-asus-ekwb
> 
> ...it doesn't say unfortunately. From the color, it could be 1.0 or 1.5mm. Best bet is to wait for someone who has one and/or hit up ek support if they have anything in their archives. My guess, its probably 1.0 from memory (almost six years ago). If you're gonna buy pad, I'd recommend get some inexpensive stuff off ebay for a few notes from chinese sellers. Might as well get 1.0 and 1.5 mil (and get some 0.5 for the heck of it since its cheap). Honestly, I don't feel the vrm's need expensive fujipoly on an older mb. The NB is the potential heat-monster and the block uses tim while the stock one you can get away using 0.5 pad (what I did).
> 
> Good luck sir


thank you
it does say what size pads to use in that link


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kalaggel

Hi guys!! I currently have a pc with no CPU and i need help whether i should buy FX 8350 or not..
-2 x OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
-H80i
-600W power supplier Coolermaster
-Samsung SSD 256GB pro
And if so is there a way to update bios without a CPU??
i was considering buying a CHVZ but cant afford both CPU and motherboard
I would appreciate for any help..Going mad without a pc a week now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi
> anyone know what thermal pads to use for the ek block on the iv formula
> 
> 
> 
> Man, ek took down the manual and though I found it...:
> 
> https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/31404830/installation-and-mounting-manual-for-ek-fb-asus-ekwb
> 
> ...it doesn't say unfortunately. From the color, it could be 1.0 or 1.5mm. Best bet is to wait for someone who has one and/or hit up ek support if they have anything in their archives. My guess, its probably 1.0 from memory (almost six years ago). If you're gonna buy pad, I'd recommend get some inexpensive stuff off ebay for a few notes from chinese sellers. Might as well get 1.0 and 1.5 mil (and get some 0.5 for the heck of it since its cheap). Honestly, I don't feel the vrm's need expensive fujipoly on an older mb. The NB is the potential heat-monster and the block uses tim while the stock one you can get away using 0.5 pad (what I did).
> 
> Good luck sir
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi
> anyone know what thermal pads to use for the ek block on the iv formula
> 
> 
> 
> 0.5mm, 16mm x100mm you'll want two of these and trim to suit.
> EK also recommends a non conductive TIM.
> Arctic MX-4 is what I used.
Click to expand...

This.

I use Shin Etsu G751 for my NB and SB chips and the .5mm strip on the Mosfet bank.

This issue reminds me that I probably should clean and re-cover everything under that block.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Hi guys!! I currently have a pc with no CPU and i need help whether i should buy FX 8350 or not..
> -2 x OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> -H80i
> -600W power supplier Coolermaster
> -Samsung SSD 256GB pro
> And if so is there a way to update bios without a CPU??
> i was considering buying a CHVZ but cant afford both CPU and motherboard
> I would appreciate for any help..Going mad without a pc a week now


Wrong thread.

This is the Croshair IV Formula thread not the Crosshair V thread.

But to answer your question, it really depends on what your needs are. No need to respond about them but here goes.

Video and photo rendering? Audio redering? Yeah that would likely be a good chip to buy. Especially if it's cheap or with a combo deal i.e. with the MB mentioned.

Gaming and Browsing? An 8 core CPU is probably overkill for that. Of course there is that "because I can" monster inside all of us.

Then of course you have the simplest use imaginable, news and email. Unless you're doing something that benefits from multicore Processors, a reasonable dual core or above is more than up to the task.










~Ceadder


----------



## Kalaggel

Sorry if my english are bad. I meant that i have CHIV.. I would like to buy CHVZ but i cant since i need a CPU.. I was wondering if my system can support the 8350 FX on my CHIV .. Is it possible? Or do i need another uprade in order to make it work


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Sorry if my english are bad. I meant that i have CHIV.. I would like to buy CHVZ but i cant since i need a CPU.. I was wondering if my system can support the 8350 FX on my CHIV .. Is it possible? Or do i need another uprade in order to make it work


It's more than possible. It's been done and ASUStek has the BIOS for it. You will have to flash the BIOS to do it but it's worthwhile.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's more than possible. It's been done and ASUStek has the BIOS for it. You will have to flash the BIOS to do it but it's worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You make me happy ?
Another question is if there is a way to flash bios without CPU since i dont have any and if my ram and power supplier is enough..


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretry sure you need a CPU in the socket. Later RoG boards incorporated flashing the BIOS from thumb drive in the I/O panel. I'm not sure that this board meets that ability. If it does however, it's likely to still require a CPU? I never tried that way as I've always flashed my BIOS with the CPU in place.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kalaggel

Guess i ll buy a cheap CPU to do it.. Thinking of installing WINDOWS 10 ass well


----------



## Ceadderman

I wouldn't install 10. There aren't many DX12 titles worth that pile of rubbish yet. I would wait it out til MS pulls their collective heads out of their... well anyway Win 10 isn't worth it at this time.

Barnaclues of Nerdgasm reviewed it and worked for Microsoft. He broke things down directly from the setup menu and followed up with his thoughts on their latest OS.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I wouldn't install 10. There aren't many DX12 titles worth that pile of rubbish yet. I would wait it out til MS pulls their collective heads out of their... well anyway Win 10 isn't worth it at this time.
> 
> Barnaclues of Nerdgasm reviewed it and worked for Microsoft. He broke things down directly from the setup menu and followed up with his thoughts on their latest OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


So sould i stick with win7?? I found a cpu to get the job done...Should i format and install OS first before putting the new FX cpu or after??


----------



## Kalaggel

Oh and in addition...the 3029 is the right version of bios for the FX 8350??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> So sould i stick with win7?? I found a cpu to get the job done...Should i format and install OS first before putting the new FX cpu or after??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Oh and in addition...the 3029 is the right version of bios for the FX 8350??


Please give this a read when time allows http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
it'll help those that are trying to help you









Myself I'm enjoying 10. While it may not bench as nice as 7 this is not an issue for me.
A trip to BlackViper's "Safe List" of disabled "Services" and a dash of "Windows Privacy Tweaker" and all the MS chatter goes away.

FYI, you'll need to install/have 7 to get the *free* Upgrade, I'd do this with the old/new CPU not the 8350.
This will register your OS with MS. Be sure to check Activation when Upgrade completes.

After the Upgrade than I always do a clean install using the Win10 MediaCreationTool while following this http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
pay close attention to all of the links it really does help!

I would stay on a working version Bios for the earlier CPU and install the OS/Upgrade/OS. Setup OS *complete* before updating to Bios 3027 and installing 8350.
Perhaps another member running a 8350 can confirm bios version as I'm too lazy to read back through here


----------



## Ceadderman

The problem with 10 and the reason I won't use it, is that Updates have changed day 1 settings. No OS should allow that whatsoever.

User-/







<-microsoft

If that's whutcharun then cool. But I don't wish to go back into my settings after every update, to insure my settings weren't changed or reset them to my defaults. That's simply a problem waiting to happen.









But I agree with you on everything else.









~Ceadder


----------



## bedun

hello guy,

newbie here,

may i know either CH IV can fit 2 x 8GB RAM or not?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bedun*
> 
> hello guy,
> 
> newbie here,
> 
> may i know either CH IV can fit 2 x 8GB RAM or not?


Yes. Max capacity is 16gb. So 2x8 will work just fine with a little tinkering with the Go button.









~Ceadder


----------



## bedun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes. Max capacity is 16gb. So 2x8 will work just fine with a little tinkering with the Go button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


hello sir,

what do you mean by little tinkering with go button?
Please can u advice me how and what need to be done?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bedun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes. Max capacity is 16gb. So 2x8 will work just fine with a little tinkering with the Go button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello sir,
> 
> what do you mean by little tinkering with go button?
> Please can u advice me how and what need to be done?
Click to expand...

The QVL(Qualified Vendor List) may not have the RAM in the BIOS. If they aren't listed in ASUS QVL, you will need to press the little Red button(GoButton) to get the board to POST. Then go into the BIOS and adjust your settings accordingly. If that fails and the board doesn't POST, simply do it again and leave those settings alone and run the system for a few weeks. Once you're confident the BIOS has accepted the sticks, you can go back to make any changes necessary.









~Ceadder


----------



## bedun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The QVL(Qualified Vendor List) may not have the RAM in the BIOS. If they aren't listed in ASUS QVL, you will need to press the little Red button(GoButton) to get the board to POST. Then go into the BIOS and adjust your settings accordingly. If that fails and the board doesn't POST, simply do it again and leave those settings alone and run the system for a few weeks. Once you're confident the BIOS has accepted the sticks, you can go back to make any changes necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hi Sir,

Press that while booting or when in windows?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bedun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The QVL(Qualified Vendor List) may not have the RAM in the BIOS. If they aren't listed in ASUS QVL, you will need to press the little Red button(GoButton) to get the board to POST. Then go into the BIOS and adjust your settings accordingly. If that fails and the board doesn't POST, simply do it again and leave those settings alone and run the system for a few weeks. Once you're confident the BIOS has accepted the sticks, you can go back to make any changes necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sir,
> 
> Press that while booting or when in windows?
Click to expand...

If the board doesn't POST, you're never gonna see Windows.









So you do it when powering up. Just watch the lights in the POST process. If it hangs up and flashes simply press the button and hold it. The system will restart and away you Go!









I have a pair of 2x8 Dominators that I had to GoButton to get the board to recognize. It does work.









~Ceadder


----------



## bedun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If the board doesn't POST, you're never gonna see Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you do it when powering up. Just watch the lights in the POST process. If it hangs up and flashes simply press the button and hold it. The system will restart and away you Go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of 2x8 Dominators that I had to GoButton to get the board to recognize. It does work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


hi sir,

Meaning say that i install the RAM then power up. While power up i push the right.

Excuse me sir, for how long i need to push that ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bedun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If the board doesn't POST, you're never gonna see Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you do it when powering up. Just watch the lights in the POST process. If it hangs up and flashes simply press the button and hold it. The system will restart and away you Go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of 2x8 Dominators that I had to GoButton to get the board to recognize. It does work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi sir,
> 
> Meaning say that i install the RAM then power up. While power up i push the right.
> 
> Excuse me sir, for how long i need to push that ?
Click to expand...

No need to communicate "sir" in every post. Just quote and post.









Doesn't take long at all.

Just like any Computer build Intall all parts(CPU, GPU, RAM and Peripherals), boot the machine and watch the MotherBoard lights to see what order the machine hangs at. i.e. CPU, RAM, GPU etc. If it hangs at all it will be RAM where it hangs. If so Press the GoButton and wait til it beeps. It won't take but a few seconds. Let it go and watch the magic happen.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Yes sir! Ceadderman Sir!



Gonna part out my second system (aka "family rig"). If you're interested in another CHIVF or some of the parts, please pm me







.


----------



## bedun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No need to communicate "sir" in every post. Just quote and post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't take long at all.
> 
> Just like any Computer build Intall all parts(CPU, GPU, RAM and Peripherals), boot the machine and watch the MotherBoard lights to see what order the machine hangs at. i.e. CPU, RAM, GPU etc. If it hangs at all it will be RAM where it hangs. If so Press the GoButton and wait til it beeps. It won't take but a few seconds. Let it go and watch the magic happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


LOL..

it become my habits and it show how i show my respect to people..heee~~

ok thank for the info and i'll try first and get back to you later..

thank you Mr Ceadderman


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes sir! Ceadderman Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna part out my second system (aka "family rig"). If you're interested in another CHIVF or some of the parts, please pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












I am a Sir but I work for a living. It's a military thing. I don't need to hear "Sir".







lol

PM me with your asking details. Not sure what you want but should it be reasonable I may pounce. Can always use a backup board.









~Ceadder


----------



## bedun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Sir but I work for a living. It's a military thing. I don't need to hear "Sir".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> PM me with your asking details. Not sure what you want but should it be reasonable I may pounce. Can always use a backup board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Evening Mr Ceadderman,

everything going smooth as i follow your instruction. Thanks and cheers!!
















thank again!


----------



## Visani

Hello guys i want to ask can i run on my CHIVF FX-8320 (i'm already update bios to 3029) and wich settings must to pick up to run ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah you should be able to. But this is the CIVF thread. CVF boards are AM3+ and designed for FX chips.









~Ceadder


----------



## Visani

I think i'm on the right thread because my motherboard is Crosshair IV Formula .. Please tell me what to do to make this FX-8230 run on my MB, because for now when i start the pc show only black screen and flashing the small light on the monitor. (With Athlon II x4 630 work fine)


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visani*
> 
> I think i'm on the right thread because my motherboard is Crosshair IV Formula .. Please tell me what to do to make this FX-8230 run on my MB, because for now when i start the pc show only black screen and flashing the small light on the monitor. (With Athlon II x4 630 work fine)


Try doing a reset of the BIOS settings and if that does not work, try removing the battery for a while.


----------



## zulk

Probably the nth person to ask this but how is the compatibility with CHIVE and the FX 9xxx series chips


----------



## Mothykins

This has clearly been touched on, but I'm trying to overclock a 1090t on the Formula. I have a choice of 2x 4gb of Single Rank Kingston 1600 HyperX Fury DDR3 or mixing OCZ 1600 and Gskills 1600 DDR3 2x 2gb dual rank sets (The G.Skills is actually a 3x 2gb kit that's missing a stick. Never had it.) Now. Kingston themselves have said that the Single rank 4gb sticks are not considered compatible, though the system does boot on them (Running an extra .2v through the sticks. 1.7v. yikes.)

I'm trying to achieve a stable overclock and I'm 100% not getting it, even at just a locked 18x With the Kingston RAM. Should I be trying the Dual rank? Is it possible to keep using the Hyperx Fury DDR3, is there a trick I'm missing to make it behave with the System?


----------



## Mothykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mothykins*
> 
> This has clearly been touched on, but I'm trying to overclock a 1090t on the Formula. I have a choice of 2x 4gb of Single Rank Kingston 1600 HyperX Fury DDR3 or mixing OCZ 1600 and Gskills 1600 DDR3 2x 2gb dual rank sets (The G.Skills is actually a 3x 2gb kit that's missing a stick. Never had it.) Now. Kingston themselves have said that the Single rank 4gb sticks are not considered compatible, though the system does boot on them (Running an extra .2v through the sticks. 1.7v. yikes.)
> 
> I'm trying to achieve a stable overclock and I'm 100% not getting it, even at just a locked 18x With the Kingston RAM. Should I be trying the Dual rank? Is it possible to keep using the Hyperx Fury DDR3, is there a trick I'm missing to make it behave with the System?


After yet another failed attempt on yet another clean install of windows, I'm trying just the OCZ ram. The System Bluescreened when trying to run prime with the ram at the 1600 mark, so I've dialed it back down to 1333 in hopes that will help it. This whole ordeal has been really discouraging.


----------



## Ceadderman

TBH sump the OCZ RAM and pick up some Corsair 2x8 sticks. You'd be better off and a bit more stable as AM3 boards tend to run better on 2 slots over 4. I got a pair of 8s that weren't even on the QVL an my board ran smooth as butta with 1100T. I tried 4 sticks of OCZ RAM with the Extreme and it wouldn't even POST.









Now I am moving to C6H.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> TBH sump the OCZ RAM and pick up some Corsair 2x8 sticks. You'd be better off and a bit more stable as AM3 boards tend to run better on 2 slots over 4. I got a pair of 8s that weren't even on the QVL an my board ran smooth as butta with 1100T. I tried 4 sticks of OCZ RAM with the Extreme and it wouldn't even POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am moving to C6H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Except I've tried my hand with two different sets of newer 2x 4gb DDR3 (Both Kingston) and all that seems to happen is the System BSoD's on any overclock the minute you shove it into a test. It actually took out my GPU's Driver to the point the entire system catastrophically failed and refused to register it as an attached device. Was fine after a fresh windows install, but seriously, that ain't right.

Currently ten minutes In and stable at 3.8ghz @1.35V on the OCZ @ 1333. Memory might be ****, but it's not leading to flagrant errors like the Kingston stuff was.


----------



## Ceadderman

We're they on QVL?

~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> We're they on QVL?
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah they're on the QVL

Still crapping out. Hit around 4ghz and no amount or combination of NB, HT, Baseclock, Multi, Memory or Mem clock is keeping it stable...

Overclock it, they said. It'll be fine, they said.

Prime doesn't so much spit out errors as take the entire friggen system with it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try taking a snapshot of the error code. It simply could be that your clock isn't stable at your set voltage. You may have to increase the voltage slightly to keep the clock stable. RAM may have nothing to do with the BSoD that results.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mothykins*
> 
> Except I've tried my hand with two different sets of newer 2x 4gb DDR3 (Both Kingston) and all that seems to happen is the System BSoD's on any overclock the minute you shove it into a test. It actually took out my GPU's Driver to the point the entire system catastrophically failed and refused to register it as an attached device. Was fine after a fresh windows install, but seriously, that ain't right.
> 
> Currently ten minutes In and stable at 3.8ghz @1.35V on the OCZ @ 1333. Memory might be ****, but it's not leading to flagrant errors like the Kingston stuff was.


You are fighting a battle with that Kingston ram, OCZ I haven't heard a lot about. Have you tried the GSkill kit?
GSkill is my first pick for the CHIV-F. I start by entering ALL the specs listed on the sticker on the Dram itself. This includes freq too.

BSOD are usually a sign of a lack of Vcore. Memory issues are generally freezing.
What are you stress testing with and how long?
1.35v Vcore seems low for 3.8GHz. Cooling solution?

Give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Mothykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try taking a snapshot of the error code. It simply could be that your clock isn't stable at your set voltage. You may have to increase the voltage slightly to keep the clock stable. RAM may have nothing to do with the BSoD that results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Actually got one, and it pointed to CPU problems. You are correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You are fighting a battle with that Kingston ram, OCZ I haven't heard a lot about. Have you tried the GSkill kit?
> GSkill is my first pick for the CHIV-F. I start by entering ALL the specs listed on the sticker on the Dram itself. This includes freq too.
> 
> BSOD are usually a sign of a lack of Vcore. Memory issues are generally freezing.
> What are you stress testing with and how long?
> 1.35v Vcore seems low for 3.8GHz. Cooling solution?
> 
> Give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Sorry, I've been at this for five days and It's been driving me up the wall.

The OCZ is an actual 2x2 Kit, where the G.Skill is supposed to be a 3x 2gb kit, but a stick is missing. I'll have to give the Gskill a try eventually, but for right now the OCZ kit is actually delivering.

Legitimate question, what are the chances of getting the Kingston set to cooperate? I'd rather have the 2x 4 Kit and run less physical sticks...

Hyper 212 EVO is being used to cool. I'm thinking that IBT was throwing errors from too much temp. I changed stuff around and went at it again from the start and I have a baseline, so let's run it by you

I have it set, right now, at 18x ratio, 225 bus Freq, DRAM @1200, with the CPU N/B @2700 and the HT-L @2700

LLC is at full on the CPU NB and the CPU.

Voltage is on manual, set to 1.38125 on the CPU and 1.2 on the CPU/NB

DRAM is set to 1.65v

CPU spread disabled.
Virtualization Disabled.
C'n'C Disabled.

I've been running Prime95 for 10 minutes each on blend and small FTT, and Intel Burn Test on high. IBT throws an error if the core reaches 53C, no matter what. Thermal wall I'm guessing.

This iteration managed to pass both prime tests for ten minutes, but The end goal is to get the DDR3 up, maybe try to force the Kingston set, and to get C'n'C Enabled and using offset voltages while staying stable through whatever you suggest for stability testing.


----------



## Ceadderman

I wouldn't run IBT at all tbh. It's more likely to run your Temps beyond the ragged edge.

I had 212+ for a short term on my Formula while I was building my first loop. It's a good cooler but I didn't clock while under that because the Temps while nice on both the 955BE and the 965BE chips while reasonable (mid 40s) just didn't inspire me to since they were both lapped chips. I tried it with the h50 I started out with and my 955 was too hot when clocking which pushed me toward a custom loop. I got the 955 to 4.0 and then 4.1 but it was no stable due to heat









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mothykins*
> 
> Actually got one, and it pointed to CPU problems. You are correct.
> Sorry, I've been at this for five days and It's been driving me up the wall.
> 
> The OCZ is an actual 2x2 Kit, where the G.Skill is supposed to be a 3x 2gb kit, but a stick is missing. I'll have to give the Gskill a try eventually, but for right now the OCZ kit is actually delivering.
> 
> Legitimate question, what are the chances of getting the Kingston set to cooperate? I'd rather have the 2x 4 Kit and run less physical sticks...
> 
> Hyper 212 EVO is being used to cool. I'm thinking that IBT was throwing errors from too much temp. I changed stuff around and went at it again from the start and I have a baseline, so let's run it by you
> 
> I have it set, right now, at 18x ratio, 225 bus Freq, DRAM @1200, with the CPU N/B @2700 *and the HT-L @2700*
> 
> LLC is at full on the CPU NB and the CPU.
> 
> Voltage is on manual, set to 1.38125 on the CPU and 1.2 on the CPU/NB
> 
> DRAM is set to 1.65v
> 
> CPU spread disabled.
> Virtualization Disabled.
> C'n'C Disabled.
> 
> I've been running Prime95 for 10 minutes each on blend and small FTT, and Intel Burn Test on high. IBT throws an error if the core reaches 53C, no matter what. Thermal wall I'm guessing.
> 
> This iteration managed to pass both prime tests for ten minutes, but The end goal is to get the DDR3 up, maybe try to force the Kingston set, and to get C'n'C Enabled and using offset voltages while staying stable through whatever you suggest for stability testing.


If I'm reading this correctly you have the HT Link Speed set to 2700MHz? If this is the case, this is the issue.
On Phenom II HT Link Speed should be maintained at 2000MHz +- 200MHz. Anything more is known to cause instability.

*After* you get something stable than raise the CPU/NB freq as high as possible. With proper cooling most can run 4.0 with a CPU/NB freq of 3000MHz but the 212 won't be enough. Look on the OP at the "Formula Members List" and see what others have done as far as cooling and what they achieved for an OC. This should give you a better idea of what to expect.

When I was air cooling my Scythe Mugun II with push/pull GT AP15s at 1850 rpm was just enough to stabilize a 4.0GHz with 24 hrs of Prime95.
Shoot to keep cores under 55c max. This leaves a little headroom.
What is your CPU Socket temp running at?

If possible post some snips of all your Bios settings and we'll see if there's anything more out of line.
DL HWinfo64 and post a snip or two of your test results like these showing useful data


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Note the CPU/NB freq above







It's all about cooling, plain and simple. This was just after a 28 hour run with P95.


----------



## Mothykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly you have the HT Link Speed set to 2700MHz? If this is the case, this is the issue.
> On Phenom II HT Link Speed should be maintained at 2000MHz +- 200MHz. Anything more is known to cause instability.
> 
> *After* you get something stable than raise the CPU/NB freq as high as possible. With proper cooling most can run 4.0 with a CPU/NB freq of 3000MHz but the 212 won't be enough. Look on the OP at the "Formula Members List" and see what others have done as far as cooling and what they achieved for an OC. This should give you a better idea of what to expect.
> 
> When I was air cooling my Scythe Mugun II with push/pull GT AP15s at 1850 rpm was just enough to stabilize a 4.0GHz with 24 hrs of Prime95.
> Shoot to keep cores under 55c max. This leaves a little headroom.
> What is your CPU Socket temp running at?
> 
> If possible post some snips of all your Bios settings and we'll see if there's anything more out of line.
> DL HWinfo64 and post a snip or two of your test results like these showing useful data
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the CPU/NB freq above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about cooling, plain and simple. This was just after a 28 hour run with P95.


I've been going off http://www.overclockers.com/step-guide-overclock-amd-phenom/ Which was done by Dolk If I recall correctly, with a ton of time put into it. I've been trying to keep it under 55, and HAVE, but IBT literally throws an error at 53, so I'm now aiming under that. There is muffled screaming from me right now however, because I keep getting different answers and different people telling me to Bring up the HT-L, or not bring up the CPU/NB Over 2300, or Not touch the HT-L, etc. Dolk's Guide specifically points out Thuban as needing HT-L boosted with the CPU/NB, and as having issues if you clock it too high, that's why that's how it is. I'll try bringing it down however. It was beginning to look stable at this point though....

Relevant however: I want to have C'n'C on at the end of all this, so should I be running Stability with C'n'C and Offset voltage in testing? And Should I be running Blend or Small FTT's for final stress? I've found it might pass Small FTTs for six hours and fail Blend in about fifteen minutes. I:

Also, Is LLC supposed to go under by .04v at 50% and over by the same at full? It's frustrating. Might swap power supplies and see if that helps.

Images to follow. On a tablet right this moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I wouldn't run IBT at all tbh. It's more likely to run your Temps beyond the ragged edge.
> 
> I had 212+ for a short term on my Formula while I was building my first loop. It's a good cooler but I didn't clock while under that because the Temps while nice on both the 955BE and the 965BE chips while reasonable (mid 40s) just didn't inspire me to since they were both lapped chips. I tried it with the h50 I started out with and my 955 was too hot when clocking which pushed me toward a custom loop. I got the 955 to 4.0 and then 4.1 but it was no stable due to heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The Thermal paste that came with the 212 is hot garbage, even I can tell you that, so If you where using that I'm with you on that thing seeming to suck. Even AS5 will do way better with my relatively short experiance. Under load LLC is bringing my voltages into the 1.44 range and If I'm just slamming it with Primes Small FTTs It's peaking at about 51C on the 212 Evo with paste that couldn't be outperformed by tooth paste...

So Stop using IBT and stick with Prime seems to be the thing here. It's actually sorta funny, it will pass IBT with lower voltages, but then it fails Prime, but you up the voltages and it passes Prime and fails IBT because it goes past 53 and immediately throws an error. Kinda dumb.


----------



## Mothykins

Alright.

got some pics of what was working. Didn't bother taking pics with LLC set @ 50%. Even with a different PSU Still droops badly, from 1.42 in bios to 1.39 Under load. (Switched from a Corsair hx620w to the TX750w. A little better 12v and 5v)






I'll give you some testing images after I plug back in the HX, The TX's fan keeps making noises I don't much like. I:


----------



## Mothykins

Tadaaaa, Ten minutes on small FTT Because of the failure on last nights run (Core 5) I bumped up the Voltage in the bios to exactly 1.4v LLC on Max pushes it up to 1.44~1.45

And Ten minutes in Blend. Cleared my Min max between the two of them. Nice thing about Air is it discharges it's thermal capacity quicker then water.

Still not sure about the LLC Being so aggressive, it doesn't sit right with me. Really would have liked a 75% option.


----------



## Mothykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You are fighting a battle with that Kingston ram, OCZ I haven't heard a lot about. Have you tried the GSkill kit?
> GSkill is my first pick for the CHIV-F. I start by entering ALL the specs listed on the sticker on the Dram itself. This includes freq too.
> 
> BSOD are usually a sign of a lack of Vcore. Memory issues are generally freezing.
> What are you stress testing with and how long?
> 1.35v Vcore seems low for 3.8GHz. Cooling solution?


I will just out and say this: You where right, the Vcore was way to low. The Kingston ram DOES work.

The 212 Evo seems to have a bit more oomph then you give it credit for though. It is a bit tighter then i'd like though, soooooo, yeah, not at all a good long term solution. I:




Ten minutes of Blend and Small FTTs, both passed. For final testing should I do small FTTs or Blend?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mothykins*
> 
> Relevant however: I want to have C'n'C on at the end of all this, so should I be running Stability with C'n'C and Offset voltage in testing? And Should I be running Blend or Small FTT's for final stress? I've found it might pass Small FTTs for six hours and fail Blend in about fifteen minutes. I:
> 
> Also, Is LLC supposed to go under by .04v at 50% and over by the same at full? It's frustrating.


A couple things to be aware of,

To run C&Q with a CPU multiplier higher than x18 (iirc it's 18) you need to be in "OffSet Voltage Mode".
First stabilize with all power saving features disabled. Keeps things simple and one less thing to wonder about. After this retest with power savings enabled.

I recommend testing with P95 version 27.9.
FTT for an hour. For finial use "Blend".

When setting up LLC set it so maximum load voltage is what YOU want.
This may require to lower OffSet voltage one or two bumps than enjoy the benefits of a slighter lower Vcore for everything not under full load.

My CHIV-F acted the same way as yours with LLC. This CHV-Z is much tighter. Chipset difference.
When the Z is set to 1.488v in Bios runs idle 1.488 to 1.50v and under full load runs at 1.510 except for that occasional spike that only HWInfo sees.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you wish to OC, it's my experience that C&Q needs to be disabled entirely. Otherwise you will run into problems. Especially with FX chips.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

Alright. Well. I've been quiet for a bit as I dial things in. But Now Comes a silly question, but One I must have answered, as most people are inconclusive.

Is it true that Base clock overclocking can take out SSDs or corrupt data? I figured it would be fine so long as the PCIe Clock was left alone, as I thought that was what controlled the SATA connections? Or Am I incorrect? I did notice a dip in my SSDs performance in Benchmarks with baseclock boosted, but I can't seem to get C'n'C To work outside of 18x multi, even on offset. I: Annoying little things like this keep cropping up.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't have my SSD connected (got it this year) but logic tells me that that could happen to HDD systems also if this is the case. It's something I honestly have never experienced with my 1tb partion RAID 0 setup. So I find that rather improbable. That's not to say that it cannot happen, but I'd bet that the number of instances where OC'ing corrupts your data is pretty durned low.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

I managed to corrupt the everloving hell out of my Display drivers on the first OC attempt, because, and I admit this, an idiot who was too hung up on other stuff to just accept my voltage was too low, so I know it's POSSIBLE. But that was also Bluescreen on startup, bluescreen on Prime in five minutes, Bluescreen on... You get the idea. Errors from Memory Overclock and from unstable OC are the only ways I know that this SHOULD corrupt data, or if you have a SOC like the AMD APUs so there's no separate controller.

Conventional wisdom says no, esp when it's all under the control of SB and the PCIE clock is set to 100. But there's enough people in other places telling me that it's not a good Idea for me to ask.

... Feel like risking your SSD for me? Apparently Past a 30% BCLK it won't even show up in bios, soo?


----------



## Mothykins

(I do think they're full of it though, especially when all the old OC guides use BCLK for AM3 Chips.)


----------



## Ceadderman

I will be risking it soon enough. My mod/build log is going to start heating up soonish. I have a few upgrades to include (SSD and RX480 with block and some new acrylic tubing) as I am picking up some steel Sheetmetal. But it likely won't be complete enough to get the results you're looking for. Since I'm only going to put the system together enough to bend a few tubes to figure out my runs.









Got R7 1800x sitting on a shelf waiting for Crosshair VI Hero as well so for the sake of frugality, I hadn't considered using Formula in this build after pulling the trigger on the upgrade chip.









Who knows. Acrylic tubing is cheap enough (~$17 for four pack of Monsoon 3' tubes) so I might just pick up some of their Black tubes instead of the White that I am working with for color coding. Black for formula and White for Hero.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

Pretty sure that'll look slick.

I was a little lazy and just BBQ painted the top of my 212 Evo to make it match the system.

Ah well, I might just go for science, backing up all my data on the HDD to external, worst that happens is I burn two 120gb 850 EVOs...


----------



## Ceadderman

Mine is a 120gb 750 EVO.









I would test it with a single 850 EVO though. No sense in bricking two drives as RAIDing SSD only nets you minimal increases in noticeable speeds.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

They're not raid. One's literally for OS and core programs (Anti-Beacon, Spybot, Avast, Afterburner, Photoshop) and the other just for games. A bit silly perhaps, but it was the way I ended up going.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not silly at all. But honestly I would put the updates onto the HDD. This way no chance of files getting corrupted by a download source.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mothykins*
> 
> Is it true that Base clock overclocking can take out SSDs or corrupt data? I figured it would be fine so long as the PCIe Clock was left alone, as I thought that was what controlled the SATA connections? Or Am I incorrect? I did notice a dip in my SSDs performance in Benchmarks with baseclock boosted, but I can't seem to get C'n'C To work outside of 18x multi, even on offset. I: Annoying little things like this keep cropping up.


I have always ran a HTT OC with my SSDs and never had any issues. This is the first I've of heard of this (ref clock+SSD)
SSDs in Raid 0 (2 yrs+) or running separately made no difference, were left unaffected after years of this use. I still run the very same SSDs in a couple others rigs even today.
Note both the Ref Clock and CPU/NB freq.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A bad OC doesn't matter if it's a multiplier only or HTT OC can/will corrupt an OS. The issue is when you increase PCIE above 100.
Unlike many other members I always test/pass 24 hr of Prime95 on all my OCs before running them 24/7. You'd be amazed how many times I've had a test fail at the 21st hr of P95.

The dip in performance is usually a sign of being stable (hopefully) but settings not optimized for said Ref Clock setting.
Dram timings play a big part as well. Tighten them suckers up








It takes time (lots of it) to optimize. This is why we always stress to make only small/tiny changes and retest. The higher the clock the more critical this becomes.
Here is my favorite "How To" OC guide for Phenom II, especially when it comes to the order, or method of which things are done (and why). http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide

If you really want to get a nice boost from those SSDs give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/11980#post_16950618
I also ran this mod for years myself and it's still running the mod today as my sons gaming rig. It allows use of the newer SATA chipset drivers iirc.

Make sure to check in Windows that power options are in place. Might want to check Advanced settings too.


----------



## Mothykins

Tried to tighten the RAM timings and got a Non BSoD restart and a WHEA error about Cache Hierarchy. I think I'll just stop messing with it and go back to the settings that looked like they where gonna work before I started mucking with stuff again. Next thing you know I'm gonna get "OVERCLOCK FAILED" Bios messages and have killed the board or something with how smooth this has been. I:


----------



## Mothykins

21 hours in and WHEA error about cache heiarcy again. Seems it ties into RAM a little, but it's probably got more to do with the core.

I'm at the edge of thermals for the cooler, so I guess I'm backing it off a notch. I'd really hoped that it would stick.


----------



## Ceadderman

You're more likely to achieve the clock if you're under water. On air, it isn't likely. Not sure what you're running.of course since I'm on my mobile atm.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mothykins

Just a Hyper 212 Evo. Nothing amazing.
Probably should move into Noctua If I'm sticking with air. A couple of DH14 near me for $70, should give me another 7 degrees to play with.

But Yeah, While I could probably sneak in more voltages and ride near 4.1ghz, I'm okay with the 4.0.


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey will the crosshair IV run two 8gb sticks of RAM or do I need to run 4 4gb sticks? It's my old build now but I need to get it a little better so my cousin can use it till we build him a newer one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Two 8gb sticks work well. I have a pair of 1600 Dominator I ran in.mine without much issue. Though I did have to activate the Go!Button to get the board to POST because 8gb sticks did not exist prior to the CIVFormula QVL iirc.









You won't be able to run more as the board will be maxed out for memory.









~Ceadder


----------



## dexis

I've just upgraded my cpu. Phenom II 965 to FX-6300 (BIOS v.3029).

Well, after this upgrade my GPU is overheating and losing the signal video after a few minutes. It's happening during BIOS config and after/during Windows 10 boot. Fans are at 100%. (ASUS EAH5870 1GB).

I'm not sure what parameter of BIOS is causing this. I have tried it with default BIOS cfg too.

PD. My NB temp is over 75ºC in idle.


----------



## Ceadderman

Stock NB/SB heatsink? Likely need to do the standoff modification to close the gap between chipset and heatsink. CIVFormula was shipped with incorrect NB standoffs. Think of the issue like an Intel chip needing a deli to keep the Temps under control. Only on a mb. I'm actually quite shocked that your board is not shutting down when your NB hits 65c, the way it should be. But that could be directly due to the updated BIOS lacking the proper safety measures. I would contact ASUS and have them look over that BIOS and check to see where that issue occured. NB chips with proper cooling should go no further than 60c. I changed out with an EK chips block and mine goes no higher than 55c.

So if you're running stock cooling I would do the standoff mod. Change the SB standoffs to the NB an keep an eye on temps. If it lowers sand down the female side to match the ones swapped to NB. Reset the standoffs and mod is done.









~Ceadder


----------



## dexis

Thank you @Ceadderman. The fact i can't understand is why, with my Phenom II 965, all were working fine. The overheating problem appeared on GPU after the FX-6300 upgrade.

PD. Last time that Windows 10 booted, GPU-Z was showing 103ºC on GPU @ ~1.20v

PD2. CPU/NB ran @ 70ºC easily while I was in BIOS. The heating problem with the GPU is happening while you stay in BIOS too.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's because of the updated BIOS lacking the safety features originally intended for the Phenoms. I fully suspect that the NB heatsink also needs to be addressed to bring the Temps down. Lack of optimal contact is allowing the NB chip to run over the maximum temp range. You can check that temp setting in BIOS, it should be no higher than 65c. If it is I think you can set the temp max to 65c. But since I never had to I am not entirely certain of that.









~Ceadder


----------



## phoenix1975

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair iv formula
Bios: 2101 mod


1. Updated AMD RAID ROM To v3.3.1540.19
2. Updated JMicron 363 ROM to v1.08.01
3. updated AMD AHCI ROM To v3.3.2.0
4. Add slic 2.1

https://www110.zippyshare.com/v/LK1rxNfW/file.html


----------



## dead4ngel

Hi there. Recently bought my pc. Heres the specs:


Operating System
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Thuban 45nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 621MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula (AM3) 32 °C
Graphics
HZ281H ([email protected])
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte) 34 °C
Storage
1863GB TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 ATA Device (SATA ) 32 °C
465GB Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB ATA Device (SATA (SSD)) 32 °C
1863GB Western Digital WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 ATA Device (SATA ) 28 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS50 ATA Device
i hbave a amd fx 8350 cpu on its way. I just want to know what steps to make it run right once it comes. Whcih bios is better to use 3027 or 3029? I have tried searching for modded ones with no luck. In my bios can anyone guide me on what to enable and disable. 



Now from the few bits i have gathered this is what i think i need to do. Flash one of those bios's whilst on the current cpu. Then change voltage i think to 1.3 then install new cpu apply thermal paste etc and boot up right. I have tried looking for a full guide but no luck. cooling wise i havent got an issue. If anyone can guide me id appreciate it thanks.


----------



## ziire

Hi!

I have the Crosshair IV Formula and i cant get it work with the Fx-8350  
My bios version is 3029 and i have tried 3027. What im doing wrong?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

3017 beta version for am3+ cpu's only is what u need - not to be used with am3 cpu's


----------



## RiderEh

Hi All, 

New to the forum but this looks like it may be the best place to post.

So this build has been running fine for years. On Thursday it shut off overnight somehow on it's own, and now it won't boot. Pressing the power button simply spins the CPU fan maybe 1/8" and nothing else happens. I tried replacing CMOS battery, pressing the START button on the MOBO, disconnecting everything except 24pin and cpu power, pulled all but 1 stick of RAM.

I also bought a new PSU thinking that was it, but that didn't solve the problem either. 

The only way I could get it to boot is if I unplug the CPU power, then the PSU and other fans spin up. At this time I will get a red CPU light on the board.

Is it possible this MOBO is just dead? It is 10 years old now.


----------



## Pawelr98

Perhaps it's the CPU that died.

If you have a backup one for testing then trying won't hurt.

But you may as well change the platform at this point unless you really want to keep it.


----------



## RiderEh

I ended up just building a new Ryzen system. I'll see if I can part out this one.


----------



## Pawelr98

Crosshair IV is one of the best AM3/AM3+ motherboards but at this point it's not worth much (well, it depends on where you live).

If you can source a cheap (couple USD at most) sempron 140/145/athlon II or get/borrow one for free then it may be worth checking.

I keep my Formula as I have some decent AM3 CPU's that can go quite far.
Also as a backup if my current setup dies for any reason.
Phenom II X6 is not really that fast anymore but good enough for most tasks.


----------



## Peter386

I love my Crosshair IV, I just started water cooling the VRMs and NB. I have the AMD Radeon Vega 64 GPU with EKWB Water block, and my AMD FX-8370 is O.C. to 4.5ghz with an old Koolance CPU-360 waterblock. I have a AMD FX-9590 4.7ghz on its way... Well see how the crosshair IV handles it. I'll probably need to mess with the CPU Volt... Any how, I'll still be using this MoBo with HL: Alyx VR. Any questions on the CrossHair IV Formula in 2020, feel free to ask.


----------



## Peter386

Make sure you have the proper PSU Plugs plugged into your video card... I had a problem like this before and it was because I didn't have the PCI-E Power Plugs plugged into the GPU and only "Regular Plugs" from the PSU Plugged into the GPU...


----------

